# 

## RadziejS

Witam,

wbrew opiniom, że samemu można sobie tylko zaszkodzić, chcę samodzielnie wykonać ogrzewanie podłogowe. Rzuty parteru oraz poddasza zamieszczam pod spodem. Założenie mam takie, żeby było 100% podłogówki.

W związku z tym liczę na Waszą pomoc, wszelkie cenne uwagi przyjmę z wdzięcznością.

Na parterze mam 13 cm styropianu, na stropie na poddaszu 4 cm. Na to chcę dać folię alu, siatkę pod rurki, oraz ok. 6-7 cm wylewki (myślę, żeby dodać włókna) - oczywiście wylewka z miksokreta.

1) Na razie wychodzi mi ok. 8-9 obwodów na każdym poziomie. Jak najlepiej zrobić? Kupić kręgi po 100 m i starać się takie długości rozplanować, czy kręgi po 200 m i robić pętle 120 m? Słyszałem, że można łączyć rurki złączkami zaciskanymi, tylko czy warto, czy tak się robi. No bo może być mi potem ciężko wykorzystać pozostałe 80, 70m.
2) Nie chcę mieć grzejników, więc mniemam, że nie potrzebuję rozdzielacza z pompą itp, tylko zwykły rozdzielacz z rotametrami, odpowietrznikami itp - myślę, że w takim przypadku sam kocioł (myślę o MCR De Dietrich) wyreguluje temperaturę.
3) Będę miał dwa rozdzielacze (parter, piętro) - czy pompa w kotle wyrobi? Jaką średnicą doprowadzić wodę do rozdzielaczy?
4) Boję się gięcia rur (planuje Wavin) gdy są ułożone co 10 cm? Mam sprężynę zewnętrzną ale taki łuk wydaje mi ostry. Może jakieś wskazówki?
5) Jak najłatwiej rozplanować przebieg rurek - na razie mam na myśli papier milimetrowy i kilka wieczorów dokładnego rysowania..  :Smile: 
6) Planuję rozłożyć rurki co 15 cm, w brzegowych 10 cm, a sposób rozłożenia "ślimakowy"
7) Myślę o takich rozdzielaczach:
http://allegro.pl/item558799038_rozd..._473_9_ob.html
 :cool:  Pewnie zapomniałem o masie rzeczy...  :Smile: 

A to moje rzuty:

Shot at 2009-02-19

Shot at 2009-02-19

----------


## Waldek78

najlepiej bez łączeń - wychodzi wtedy więcej rury ale w sumie bezpieczniej

----------


## Luk_Ewa

Witaj,
planuję zrobić dokładnie tak samo jak ty, też 100% podłogówki, ten sam kocioł, dwa rozdzielacze - parter, piętro, ale chyba dobrze będzie dołożyć przed każdym układ mieszający z zaworem trójdrożnym z pompą. Sposób rozplanowania obwodów grzewczych powinien wynikać z wyliczonego zapotrzebowania na ciepło - właśnie próbuję to sobie wyliczyć. Łączenia rur chciałbym uniknąć. Podpinam się pod wątek - chętnie poznam opinię osób, które też u siebie zrobiły podobnie układ co.

----------


## annecy

podziwiam...  :cool:  
ja se odpuściłem...  nigdy nie miałem do czynienia z hydrauliką i jak zobaczyłem ile zabawy miał hydraulik u mnie z podłogówką , rozdzielaczami itd itp to się cieszę , ze się akurat za to nie brałem...

pętle nie powinny mieć chyba więcej niż 70-80 m...
na chudziaka idzie najpierw folia lub papa, potem styro, znów folia alu  siatka druciana 10x10cm i wylewka z plastyfikatorem optimum 6-7 cm...
zastanów sie nad podłogówką w sypialni... 
nie powinno się robić żadnych połączeń  w połowie pętli - jak coś pierd... to masz niezły bajzel w domu...
obowiązkowo próba ciśnieniowa przed zalaniem... takie uwagi... 

p.s. hydraulik wziął za instalację 150pln od sekcji z rozłożeniem styro...

pozdr

----------


## OGC

Ja to się nie znam bo jestem tylko "użytkownikiem" podłogówki.
Mogę się częściowo wypowiedzieć co do punktu:
"... 5) Jak najłatwiej rozplanować przebieg rurek - na razie mam na myśli papier milimetrowy i kilka wieczorów dokładnego rysowania.. ..."
Patrząc teraz na te rurki co mi chłopaki wesoło porozkładali po podłodze to żałuję że:

A) Nie dopilnowałem żeby na klatce schodowej tam gdzie ma być mocowana poręcz nie dali rurek. Oczywiście rurka idzie prawie przy krawędzi klatki schodowej. Trzeba będzie się chyba między rurki wwiercać.

B) Nie zaznaczyłem wcześniej wszystkich przewiertów przez strop. Robiłem kanały wentylacyjne po podłogówce .... no i był problem.

C) W progach drzwi chłopaki też się nie przejmowali i kładli rurki jak popadnie. Prawdopodobnie nie będę tam montować żadnych progów/listew przykręcanych do podłogi ale lepiej by było żeby tam nie było gęsto.

A to napiszę jeszcze inne spostrzeżenia:
"... 3) Będę miał dwa rozdzielacze (parter, piętro) - czy pompa w kotle wyrobi? ..."
U mnie od razu powiedzieli że pompa w piecu będzie za słaba. Mam dodtakową zewnętrzną pompę.

"... 4) Boję się gięcia rur  ..."
Z tego co zauważyłem to gości po prostu szli z tym kłębkiem rurek i rozkładając gięli toto w rękach. Nie zauważyłem jakiegoś specjalistycznego narzędzia do gięcia. Może moi tacy zacofani byli ...

"... Słyszałem, że można łączyć rurki złączkami zaciskanymi, ..."
A ja słyszałem że nie można łączyć. Takie złączki to w ostateczności tylko przy jakiś uszkodzeniach pętli. Niestety to też mnie spotkało i w jednym miejscu mam złączkę   :sad: 

"... Nie chcę mieć grzejników ..."
A drabinki w łazienkach ? Ja je zasilam po prostu z obwodu podłogówki. Czyli dodatkowe miejsce na rozdzielaczu chyba zajęte. Nie wiem czy to dobry sposób. Są takie letnie tylko.

----------


## RadziejS

> p.s. hydraulik wziął za instalację 150pln od sekcji z rozłożeniem styro...
> 
> pozdr


Jeżeli masz na myśli, że koszt robocizny to 150 zl razy ilość pętli to taką kwotę bym chętnie zapłacił. Niestety najczęściej widzę stawki ok 25 zł/m2 a w moim przypadku to ponad 5000. Tyle nie dam  :Smile:

----------


## annecy

> Napisał annecy
> 
> 
> p.s. hydraulik wziął za instalację 150pln od sekcji z rozłożeniem styro...
> 
> pozdr
> 
> 
> Jeżeli masz na myśli, że koszt robocizny to 150 zl razy ilość pętli to taką kwotę bym chętnie zapłacił. Niestety najczęściej widzę stawki ok 25 zł/m2 a w moim przypadku to ponad 5000. Tyle nie dam


no dokładnie tyle wziął ode mnie... 150pln za sekcje wyszło 6 sekcji plus 120pln za punkt a tak policzył sobie za rozdzielacz... czyli jakieś 1020 pln za całą robociznę.

pozdr
p.s. skad jesteś?

----------


## RadziejS

OGC - oglądałem Twój Fotodziennik.

Widzę, że rurki co 15 cm. Jak się sprawdza podłogówka? Czy jesteś zadowolony, jak ze sterowaniem, jakie są Twoje spostrzeżenia?

----------


## OGC

> Widzę, że rurki co 15 cm. Jak się sprawdza podłogówka? Czy jesteś zadowolony, jak ze sterowaniem, jakie są Twoje spostrzeżenia?


Instalacja jest jeszcze nie ukończona. Na razie mam sterowanie "ręczne". Sterownik pogodowy jeszcze sobie leży spokojnie w pudełku. 
Tak że tymczasowo reguluję sobie na rozdzielaczach  :smile:  Docelowo mam mieć pogodówkę i w pokojach termostaty otwierające/zamykające elektrozawory na odpowiednich pętlach w rozdzielaczu.
Nie mam jeszcze położonych paneli i kafli. W tym momencie jestem w stanie stwierdzić że robienie podłogówki w całym domu miało jak najbardziej sens i jestem z tej decyzji bardzo zadowolony. Bez problemu jestem w stanie osiągnąć w domu temperaturę około 20C (i to jeszcze przy nie skończonym ociepleniu poddasza; dopiero się robi; na razie tylko 15cm między krokwiami). 
Trochę zabija ilość zużytego gazu ale myślę że na to zużycie składa się: pełne wilgoci pomieszczenia (po tynkach i wylewkach), brak tego sterowania automatycznego.

----------


## pit79

ja też się przyłączam, bo też robię to samemu. 
ZAmontowałem już skrzynkę, połozone juz mam rury do zasilania i powrotu. jutro do skrzynki ląduje rozdzielacz, nie wiem jeszcze jak ja go przykręce, bo rury stabi już są zakończone  gwintem i zgrzane , ale coś wymysle pewnie.

Co do rurek to ja w swoim salonie robię 2 pętle 6x4,5 
jedna będize szła przy oknach rozstaw 15cm, druga  w środku co jakieś 20 cm.  Jak napale w kominku to bedę tą drugą wyłaczał. 

kuchnia , pokój , i łazienka  chyba będzie co 15cm-17cm średnio.

Największy problem mam z wiatrołapem bo ma tylko 4m2  :sad:   A chciałem by pętle miały w miarę równą długość, ale już widzę zę to się nie uda  :sad:

----------


## Piczman

Sorry że zapytam ale na jakiej podstawie określacie rozstaw rurek ?

----------


## pit79

Ja czytałem dośc sporo, z kilkoma ludźmi gadałem, co robia i co maja zrobioną podłogówkę.Stwierdziłem ze jak sam ja zaprojektuje to przynajmniej do nikogo nie będe miał pretensji  :smile:  
Zresztą  u  moich wszystkich znajomych nikt nie liczył jakiegoś zapotrzebowania i podłogóki hulają. Ja na wszelki wypadek puszczam jeszcze  do każdego pokoju  2 rurki które zaślepie i ukrje- tak na wszelki wypadek, jakby sie kiedyś przez przypadek okazało że podłogówka nie wystarcza, albo poporostu się coś zepsuło, jakas wada materiału czy coś- z moim szczęściem wszystko jest możliwe.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## boleslaw64

dobry pomysł mały koszt a jakie samopoczucie    :Wink2:

----------


## bartolek1975

a jak wam się sprawdzają panele przy podłogówce? moja żonka nie chce płytek i mam przez to duuuuży problem....

----------


## Tedii

Podchodziłem do tego jak do jeża.
Ale w końcu wszystko zrobiłem sam.
Kotłownię też.I automatykę też.
Chodzi bez zarzutu.
Zużycie gazu w normie.
W jednym miejscu fachowiec montował kaloryfer i... złamana rura PEXAL i przecięty kabel zasilania łazienki.
Musiałem wstawić złączkę i zrobić obejście na kablu.
Nie wypowiem się na temat fachowców.  :Evil:

----------


## szligrze

Przy samej podłogówce nie ma sensu dawać sprzęgła i mieszaczy co mają mieszać???  na sprzęgle występuje podmieszanie powrotu co nie jest ekonomicznie przy kondensie. Sprzęgło tylko gdy przekroczone są np. max przepływy.

kocioł kondensacyjny niech pracuje na najniższych parametrach z krzywej grzewczej. 

pętle i maxymalny przepływ dobieramy do charakterystyki  pompy kotłowej z kotłem. na stratach jeszcze uwzględnić musimy wszystkie elementy występujące po drodze do rozdzielacza i pompa popchnie

co do odpadów rurki: są producenci co mają kłębki po 600 mb. Kupuję od czterech lat i nie mam żadnych problemów.

----------


## emqwadrat

> Sorry że zapytam ale na jakiej podstawie określacie rozstaw rurek ?


Spróbuj:
http://ofertowanie.kan.com.pl/op/main.php

Jest dość prosty ale lepsze to niż nic.... natomiast zastanawia wyliczony rozstaw rurek.... żadne 10...15cm......

----------


## Piczman

Nie działa ten link   :Roll:

----------


## Luk_Ewa

> Nie działa ten link


Wpisz http://www.kan.com.pl/ i wybierz Kan Quick Floor. Na końcu znajdziesz prosty program internetowy do szybkiej kalkulacji ogrzewania podłogowego. Niestety w wersji Basic programik jest dość ubogi w możliwości modyfikacji parametrów. Wychodzi spory rozstaw rurek, ale program przyjmuje przewody o średnicy 18x2, grubość wylewki 0,045m. Wersja Basic chyba niewiele nam pomoże, trzeba się pobawić w obliczenia w wersji rozszerzonej.

----------


## Piczman

Hehh ,,,
Tam są podane standardy !
niestety nie buduję standardowo i na salon mi wychodzi 3x mniejsze zapotrzebowanie niż podaje program w najwyższej wersji ocieplenia  :Confused:  

A w ten drugi i logowanie jakoś nie chce mi się bawić ,,,

Prawdopodobnie dam co 18-25 cm a w łazience i wiatrołapie co 12 cm!
Najbardziej będę sie kierował zapotrzebowaniem na ciepło każdego pomieszczenia osobno, obliczenia mam zrobione!

Pod koniec Kwietnia mam zamiar rozkładać te rurki i,,, SAM   :Wink2:

----------


## lazik

Według tego Kanowskiego liczydła wychodzi mi rozstaw rurek od 25-30 cm. Na salon 40m2 jedna sekcja 120 metrów. Hmmm??

----------


## Piczman

Nie no ja mam salon 30 m i myślałem o 2 pętlach , nie zastanawiałem się nad długością pętli jeśli dam co 20 cm   :Roll: 
Może rzeczywiście styknie?

----------


## emqwadrat

> Według tego Kanowskiego liczydła wychodzi mi rozstaw rurek od 25-30 cm. Na salon 40m2 jedna sekcja 120 metrów. Hmmm??


Ciekawe..... Mi dla sypialni 22 m2 wyszły dwie pętle.....   :ohmy:  Tylko nie pamiętam jak długie a przy sobie wyliczeń nie mam......

----------


## lazik

> Napisał lazik
> 
> Według tego Kanowskiego liczydła wychodzi mi rozstaw rurek od 25-30 cm. Na salon 40m2 jedna sekcja 120 metrów. Hmmm??
> 
> 
> Ciekawe..... Mi dla sypialni 22 m2 wyszły dwie pętle.....   Tylko nie pamiętam jak długie a przy sobie wyliczeń nie mam......


Przyjąłem że budynek dobrze ocieplony - być może dlatego taki wynik.

----------


## Deamos

> ..
> Docelowo mam mieć pogodówkę i w pokojach termostaty otwierające/zamykające elektrozawory na odpowiednich pętlach w rozdzielaczu.
> ...


Masz juz jakis sterownik i silowniki do zaworow w rozdzielaczu?

----------


## OGC

> Napisał OGC
> 
> ..
> Docelowo mam mieć pogodówkę i w pokojach termostaty otwierające/zamykające elektrozawory na odpowiednich pętlach w rozdzielaczu.
> ...
> 
> 
> Masz juz jakis sterownik i silowniki do zaworow w rozdzielaczu?


Sterownik czeka już w pudełeczku: regulator pogodowy colorMATIC 430.
A siłowników jeszcze nie mam, Myślę że to dopiero na następną zimę uruchomię.
Na razie nie mam jeszcze kupionych termostatów pokojowych.

----------


## Deamos

> Sterownik czeka już w pudełeczku: regulator pogodowy colorMATIC 430.
> A siłowników jeszcze nie mam, Myślę że to dopiero na następną zimę uruchomię.
> Na razie nie mam jeszcze kupionych termostatów pokojowych.


Widze, ze starownik jest dedykowany do pewnych kotlow pewnej firmy... myslalem, ze to cos bardziej uniwersalnego  :smile:  Niezle mozliwosci i ciekawy wyglad  :wink: 

Ja interesuje sie czyms do sterowania zaworami na rozdzielaczach i moze zaworem troj-cztero droznym przed rozdzielaczem do wspolpracy z termostanami pokojowymi. Piec bedzie na ekogroszek. 
Przyjdzie na to czas, nie bede robil OT  :smile:

----------


## hala_k

Jest kryzys, daj zarobić innym. Tobie też inni dadzą zarobić. Niech każdy robi to co umie najlepiej. Chyba, że wiesz co robisz? Ale jeśli masz wątpliwości (choćby pytanie na tym forum) to sobie odpuść. Bo więcej szkody będzie, niż pożytku.

----------


## Deamos

> Jest kryzys, daj zarobić innym. Tobie też inni dadzą zarobić. Niech każdy robi to co umie najlepiej. Chyba, że wiesz co robisz? Ale jeśli masz wątpliwości (choćby pytanie na tym forum) to sobie odpuść. Bo więcej szkody będzie, niż pożytku.


Nie zgadzam sie z tego typu mysleniem, sa pewne prace przy ktorych nie jest potrzeba fachowa wiedza i kazdy kto nie ma dwoch lewych rak do czynnosci manualnych, odrobine ogolnej wiedzy technicznej i dokladnosci potrafi duzo prac wykonac samodzielnie. Niejednokrotnie samodzielne prace wychodza nam lepiej od fachowcow, ktorym sie spieszy, nie staraja sie bo nie robia dla siebie, maja dziwne przedpotopowe przyzwyczajenia, robia laske ze przyjmuja zlecenie, ...
Przecietny Polak nie zarabia duzo i nie zawsze go stac na wynajecie kogos by cos zrobil a czesto wlasne wykonanie o wiele bardziej sie oplaca i niejednokrotnie wychodzi lepiej  :wink: 
Poza tym ta satysfakcja...  :big grin: 

Jest kryzys, daj oszczedzic  :big tongue: 

Z wyksztalcenia i zawodu jestem informatykiem a teraz stawiam scianki dzialowe i nie uwazam abym robil to zle  :smile:

----------


## sledz98

Słuszna uwaga. Mi ostatnio jeden z hydraulików wywalił cenę 15000 za samą robociznę przy ułożeniu podłogówki oraz wody (2 łazienki i kuchnia, a kanalizę już sobie sam zrobiłem). Uważam, że chłop troszkę przesadził. Też jestem informatykiem, dwóch lewych rąk do roboty nie mam, do tego jakieś 4 tygodnie zaległego urlopu. Jak nie znajdę hydraulika do 5kPLN to sam to sobie zrobie...

----------


## lus

> podziwiam...  
> 
> *na chudziaka* idzie najpierw folia lub papa, potem styro, znów folia alu  siatka druciana 10x10cm i wylewka z plastyfikatorem optimum 6-7 cm...
> 
> pozdr


A nie przypadkiem trzeba zastosować najpierw jakąś masę izolacyjną typu dysperbit lub izohan WL ?

----------


## listek

> Napisał annecy
> 
> podziwiam...  
> 
> *na chudziaka* idzie najpierw folia lub papa, potem styro, znów folia alu  siatka druciana 10x10cm i wylewka z plastyfikatorem optimum 6-7 cm...
> 
> pozdr
> 
> 
> A nie przypadkiem trzeba zastosować najpierw jakąś masę izolacyjną typu dysperbit lub izohan WL ?


Z tego co mi wiadomo nie wolno dawać do pomieszczeń dysperbitu itp.
Trzeba poszukac cos innego jako grunt.

----------


## lus

Chodziło mi o preparat na bazie wody, a nie rozpuszczalników. Tym chyba można posmarować chudziak, przed położeniem styropianu ?

----------


## listek

> Chodziło mi o preparat na bazie wody, a nie rozpuszczalników. Tym chyba można posmarować chudziak, przed położeniem styropianu ?


Zgadza się. Nie wszystkie jednak wodorozcieńczalne można stosować wewnątrz. trzeba poczytać co zaleca producent.

----------


## Depi

> Jest kryzys, daj zarobić innym. Tobie też inni dadzą zarobić. Niech każdy robi to co umie najlepiej. Chyba, że wiesz co robisz? Ale jeśli masz wątpliwości (choćby pytanie na tym forum) to sobie odpuść. Bo więcej szkody będzie, niż pożytku.


E tam - pitolenie. Jak masz za dużo forsy to dawaj zarabiać.

Akurat podłogówka to NAJPROSTSZA rzecz do roboty w domu. Robiłem to pierwszy raz i poszło całkiem fajnie. Trochę jest przy tym i ręce bolą od wciskania spinek (chyba, że się zaopatrzysz w tacker  :smile:  ), ale ogólnie poziom skomplikowania rzędu klocków DUPLO.

Moi hydraulicy chcieli 35pln/m2. Sorry - za co??? Zajęło mi to z jednym pomocnikiem jakieś półtora dnia - 110m2. Najłatwiej zarobione pieniądze w życiu.

Ale najpierw ja bym zaczął od OZC - bez tego bym sie bał. Do tego Kisana tabele wydajności cieplnej i jedziemy. Oszczędziłem na tym kupę kasy tez, bo można dawać rozstaw taki, jaki jest wymagany, a nie "wszędzie co 10cm" jak chcieli ci mistrzowie robić. Kilometr rury do przodu  :smile:  Pętle robiłem poniżej 100m wszystkie - kilka wyszło niestety krótszych, no ale nie da się tak dokładnie wycyrklować. Na rozdzielaczu są rotametry więc będę regulował.

Jak sama podłogówka to po co mieszacze??? Tego tez nie potrafię im przetłumaczyć - co one mają niby mieszać? Kondensat powinien chodzić na jak najniżej temperaturze - szczególnie powrotu, więc nigdy nie pójdzie na podłogówke za duża temperatura. 

No i to tyle. Ja każdemu rekomenduje zrobienie tego samemu - łatwe, szybkie i dużo kosztuje (bo chyba ta cena 150/sekcja to jakiś kosmiczny wyjątek).

----------


## lus

> Napisał lus
> 
> Chodziło mi o preparat na bazie wody, a nie rozpuszczalników. Tym chyba można posmarować chudziak, przed położeniem styropianu ?
> 
> 
> Zgadza się. Nie wszystkie jednak wodorozcieńczalne można stosować wewnątrz. trzeba poczytać co zaleca producent.


Producent -Izohan- zezwala na stosowanie dysperbitu i izohanu WL też do wewnątrz.
Ja zastanawiam się nad wykonaniem na chudziaku bezspoinowej powłoki p-wilgociowej typu lekkiego właśnie Izohanem Izobud WL,albo podobnym. Czy ktoś już wykonywał coś takiego ?

----------


## RadziejS

> E tam - pitolenie. Jak masz za dużo forsy to dawaj zarabiać.
> 
> Akurat podłogówka to NAJPROSTSZA rzecz do roboty w domu. Robiłem to pierwszy raz i poszło całkiem fajnie...


W pełni podzielam podejście do tematu. Gdybym "dawał zarobić" to kasy zabrakłoby mi pewnie zanim bym doszedł do stropu.

Mam pytanie Depi - robiłeś 1. raz - jak planowałeś przebieg rurek? Od razu wiedziałeś jak dokładnie układać wężownicę (np. od której strony zacząć, jaki sposób przebiegu itp) czy może "na żywo". Czy dzieliłeś sobie dla ułatwienia powierzchnię na jakieś mniejsze pola może?
Acha - z tych wyliczeń to wyszły Ci odstępy bardzo zróżnicowane w zależności od pomieszczenia?? I jakie jeśli można wiedzieć?

----------


## Depi

> Mam pytanie Depi - robiłeś 1. raz - jak planowałeś przebieg rurek? Od razu wiedziałeś jak dokładnie układać wężownicę (np. od której strony zacząć, jaki sposób przebiegu itp) czy może "na żywo". Czy dzieliłeś sobie dla ułatwienia powierzchnię na jakieś mniejsze pola może?
> Acha - z tych wyliczeń to wyszły Ci odstępy bardzo zróżnicowane w zależności od pomieszczenia?? I jakie jeśli można wiedzieć?


Wiesz - zaczynasz od początku i lecisz dookoła  :smile:  A serio - rozkładasz ładnie folię z rastrem 10 cm. Jak wiesz, ile ciepła potrzebuje dane pomieszczenie (przy zakładanym wykończeniu podłogi), to wychodzi ci co ile dawać rurki i tak jedziesz - najpierw dookoła i potem co 2x (gdzie x to projektowany rozstaw rurek), dochodzi do środka, robisz taki zawijasik (to jest troche trudniejsze) i jedziesz z powrotem po środku tych już ułożonych. Naprawde jest to proste. Dobrze jest jedynie sobie policzyć, ile będzie zakrętasów i zaplanować tą zawrotkę po środku - jak tego nie zrobisz, to może się okazać, że masz za dużo lub za mało akurat miejsca i trzeba cos rzeźbić.
No mniejsze pola nie dzieliłem, tylko ew. kombinowałem, że jak jest jakaś któtsza pętla (np. łazienka), to żeby wychodziły mniej więcej o równo "pozyczałem" sobie z tej pętli na następne pomieszczenie. Generalnie szedłem na zywioł, ale wyszło bardzo dobrze, poza paroma drobnymi zonkami. O wiele lepiej szło mi, niż hydraulikom (bo oni robili na dole, jak na piętrze, choć i na dole ja starałem się sterować tym co robią).
Co do zapotrzebowania, to owszem wychodzą duże różnice. Mamy np. 2 sypialnie na górze  ("dziecięce") praktycznie równe powierzchnią - po 16m2. Jedna wyszła 400W, druga 750W! (sic!) Dwa razy tyle. Czemu? Bo ta druga ma 3 okna, a nie 1, 2 ściany to zewnątrzne (w pierwszej tylko 1 i to krótka) i jest akurat skierowana dłuższą ścianą na północ. Oczywiście nie robiłem takich wielkich różnic w rozłożeniu rurek, ale poprawkę wziąłem (chyba 15 w jednej 20 w drugiej, albo 10/15 - nie pamiętam już  :smile:  ). Nie da się dokładnie wycyzelować, ale ogólnie proporcje starałem się zachować. No i oczywiście i tak dałem z dużym zapasem - np. ta sypialnie co potrzebuje 400 W to wystarczyłoby żebym dla parametrów 40/30 położył na niecałych 10m2 rurki co 20cm - nawet przy dywanie (strumien ciepła 44 W/m2). A dałem co 15 na 14m2 i nie będzie raczej dywanu  :smile:  No a nawet jeśli, to powinno z palcem w nosie wystarczyć.
Jak sobie pomyślę, że te barany chciały mi w całym domu jak leci kłaść co 10cm to mi się nóż w kieszeni otwiera...   :Evil:

----------


## RadziejS

W miarę myślenia o OP, nasunęły mi się kolejne pytania:

1) Czy wyginając rurki stosować sprężynę? Oczywiście da radę tylko zewnętrzną. Ale czy praktykuje się jej stosowanie, czy nie?

2) Mam pokój 25 mkw - kwadrat prawie. Będą tam 2 obiegi po ok 85 mb. Czy pola grzewcze mają być osobne, zdylatowane, czy niekoniecznie. Chętnie zrobiłbym jedno pole z dwiema wężownicami.

3) Pompa z kotła raczej z 1600m rurki będzie miała ciężko. Czy nie ma błędu w dołożeniu pompy na powrocie do kotła. Ta z kotła by wodę tłoczyła, a ta na powrocie wspomagająco "ciągnęła"?

4) Obecnie mam w domu temp ok. 5 st. Boję się, że w tych warunkach rurka może być za sztywna do wyginania... ???

5) Czy różnica w grubości wylewki (miejscami 6 cm, miejscami 8 cm) jest ważna czy wpływa jedynie na różną bezwładność różnych pomieszczeń? Rozumiem, że po "rozbujaniu się" nie powinno to mieć istotnego znaczenia.

Jakby ktoś był tak miły  :Smile:

----------


## Piczman

> 2) Mam pokój 25 mkw - kwadrat prawie. Będą tam 2 obiegi po ok 85 mb. Czy pola grzewcze mają być osobne, zdylatowane, czy niekoniecznie. Chętnie zrobiłbym jedno pole z dwiema wężownicami.


Ja mam niecałe 30 m salon, robię 2 obiegi, kiedyś była dyskusja o dylatacji takiego pomieszczenia i wyszło że nie trzeba tego robić   :Wink2:  

CZYTAJ TU

Tyle ode mnie   :big tongue:

----------


## ma

nie mam dylatacji na 45 metrach gresu z podlogówką i jest ok.

----------


## Depi

> W miarę myślenia o OP, nasunęły mi się kolejne pytania:
> 
> 1) Czy wyginając rurki stosować sprężynę? Oczywiście da radę tylko zewnętrzną. Ale czy praktykuje się jej stosowanie, czy nie?
> 
> *ja nie stosowalem. Reka gnie sie latwo, przynajmniej 16mm.*
> 
> 2) Mam pokój 25 mkw - kwadrat prawie. Będą tam 2 obiegi po ok 85 mb. Czy pola grzewcze mają być osobne, zdylatowane, czy niekoniecznie. Chętnie zrobiłbym jedno pole z dwiema wężownicami.
> 
> *Tez sie nad tym zastanawialem. W koncu nie ma dylatacji - salon 40m2. Zobaczymy jak bedzie * 
> ...

----------


## RadziejS

Depi, dzięki za Twoje odpowiedz, dom mam ok 220 m (w na początku wątku rzuty).
Ocieplony bardzo dobrze, ale wolę dać gęściej rurki niż tak jakby wyszło z projektu. Wolę dać niższą temp. na kotle niż wyższą. Na razie kombinuję tak, że wszystkie 16-17 obwodów ma pętle tej samej długości.

Acha, przy podejściu do rozdzielacza, przy większym zagęszczeniu rurek, dawać otulinę, peszel?? Przy założeniu, że tam mi akurat zbyt ciepła podłoga nie będzie przeszkadzać.

Jeżeli chodzi o wyginanie zimnych rurek bez sprężyny to nie tego się boję, że będzie ciężko, ale o to, że obawiam się, że rurka może się złamać wewnątrz...

----------


## Depi

Ja na podejsciu dalem otuline (pianke) na zasilaniu, peszel na powrocie. Tez by mi goraca woda nie przeszkadzala, ale z kolei po co wywalac cieplo w miesjcu, gdzie nie jest potrzebe? Rurki do grzejnikow lazienkowych zaizolowalem pianka na calej dlugosci.

Nie wydajce mi sie, zeby rura miala peknac - przynajmniej nic takiego nie zaobserwowalem. Byly ladnie plastyczne. 

A powierzchnie mamy praktycznie takie same, ale mi wyszlo mniej rury - chyba jakies 1300mb, o ile dobrze pamietam. Mam tez troche mniej obwodow - na podlogowke chyba 14.

----------


## alkatraz

> Jeżeli chodzi o wyginanie zimnych rurek bez sprężyny to nie tego się boję, że będzie ciężko, ale o to, że obawiam się, że rurka może się złamać wewnątrz...


Jak zachowasz minimalny promień gięcia 10cm, czyli nawrót z rurą po 20 cm to nie złamie się

----------


## RobertD69

Dzień dobry

Z zaciekawieniem czytam powyższe posty, bo sam za miesiąc chcę rozpocząc rozkładanie rurek podłogówki. Mam więc pytanie. Czy poniższe rozdzielacze nadają się?
Dzięki za odpowiedzi

http://www.allegro.pl/item568352150_...d_473_3ob.html

http://www.allegro.pl/item554677819_...rzami_7ob.html

http://www.allegro.pl/item572380747_...obacz_sam.html

----------


## RadziejS

http://www.allegro.pl/item561539466_...i_komplet.html

Ja się zastanawiam nad tym, dodatkowo termometry zasilania i powrotu.

----------


## Depi

Ja mam te z Kusmetu (pierwszy link). Dobre i tanie  :smile:

----------


## listek

Ja zapytam o cos innego.
Z obliczeń (na postawie Kisana) wychodzą mi różne długości pętli. Aby wyszło ok 100 mb rurki z jednej petli musze zsumować kilka pomieszczeń, np łazienkę z sypialnią lub sypialnia+garderoba+przedpokój. 
Czy też tak łączyliście ze sobą? 
Czy lepiej robić petle obejmujace jedno pomieszczenie?
Dzięki za odp

----------


## Depi

Ja sumowalem. Najpierw obskakiwalem to pomieszczenie, gdzie ma byc cieplej (lazienka) z resztki robilem np. garderobe czy cos.

----------


## listek

Dzieki.
Kolejna rzecz.
Czy długości wszystkich pętli powinny być w miarę jednakowe? Czy nie ma to większego znaczenia?

Czy przy "przechodzeniu" przez ścianki dawać peszle ochronne?

----------


## marjucha

Też się przymierzam do podłogówki, ale nurtuje mnie jedno zagadnienie.
Na poddaszu mam już wszystkie okna powstawiane, łącznie z drzwiami balkonowymi.
W tej chwili podłoga ma się podnieść jeszcze o 8cm, z czego 1,5cm liczę na warstwę wykończeniową.
I teraz pytanie:
Czy na poddaszy też powinienem dać styropian pod podłogówkę, czy jest on tylko wymagany przy podłodze stykającej się z gruntem?
Jeśli nie, to jak mocować rurki do foli?
Jeszcze jedno pytanie bo różne rzeczy się czyta:
Czy papa termozgrzewalna na chudziaku oddzielona od styropianu czarną folią budowlaną może mieć jakikolwiek negatywny wpływ na późniejsze użytkowanie podłogówki(ewent. smród lepiku)?
Wydaje mi się, że to głupie, ale ostatnio bardzo mocno byłem o tym przekonywany  :Roll:  
Pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## listek

> Czy na poddaszy też powinienem dać styropian pod podłogówkę, czy jest on tylko wymagany przy podłodze stykającej się z gruntem?


Styropian sie daje sie m.in. po to, aby wygłuszyc poddasze (co by tupania nie było bardzo słychać). W projekcie mam 4 cm styro i tyle dam.




> Czy papa termozgrzewalna na chudziaku oddzielona od styropianu czarną folią budowlaną może mieć jakikolwiek negatywny wpływ na późniejsze użytkowanie podłogówki(ewent. smród lepiku)?
> Wydaje mi się, że to głupie, ale ostatnio bardzo mocno byłem o tym przekonywany  
> Pozdrawiam


Tez bedę miał pape termozgrzewalna modyfikowaną (tak to sie chyba zwie). Nic nie powinno sie "pachnieć"

----------


## marjucha

> Napisał marjucha
> 
> Czy na poddaszy też powinienem dać styropian pod podłogówkę, czy jest on tylko wymagany przy podłodze stykającej się z gruntem?
> 
> 
> Styropian sie daje sie m.in. po to, aby wygłuszyc poddasze (co by tupania nie było bardzo słychać). W projekcie mam 4 cm styro i tyle dam.


No tak, tylko jak dam styropian, to wylewka wraz z rurkami będzie miała mniej niż 6,5cm , które jest zalecane jako min. grubość.  :Roll:

----------


## listek

> Napisał listek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał marjucha
> 
> ...


a ile max styro możesz dac? Możę chociaz z 2cm z folia aluminiową (ten systemowy)

----------


## Depi

1. petle - u mnie wiekszosc jest w granicach 90-100m, ale nie da sie absolutnie wszysktich wyrownac. nie jest to wielki problem - po to sa te przeplywomierze i zaworki, zeby potem ew. wszystko wyregulowac

2. styropian na podlodze poddasz musi byc. to nie jest tylko kwestia mocowania (bo mozesz rzucic siatke stalowa i do niej wiazac rurki drutem - upierdliwe ale da sie), ale tez efektywnosci ogrzewania. Jesli nic nie blokuje przeplywu ciepla w dol, to mniej stosunkowo jest oddawane w gore. Oczywisie teoretycznie w dlugim okresie strop bedzie mial temperature rowna otoczeniu, ale ja bym mimo wszystko tak nie robil. Na pewno obnizy to sprawnosc ogrzewanie na pietrze. Daj choc troche, dobrze Ci radze  :smile:

----------


## Piczman

*Depi* chodzi Ci to już?

Bo rzeczywiście tanie   :Roll:  

To jest dokładnie to co ma Njerzy  (link podał RadziejS ) a tańsze o ok. 200 zł!

Fakt, nie ma termometrów ale to chyba mało istotne ,,,
Właśnie kupuje rozdzielacz i wolałbym ten tańszy   :Wink2:

----------


## Depi

No ja wlasnie od NJerzego zmalpowalem  :smile:  Ja sobie dokupilem termometry przylgowe ekstra za 10,90/szt  :smile: 

Jeszcze nie bangla - jestem zarobiony no i nie mam jeszcze pradu...   :Evil:

----------


## Piczman

Biorę   :Lol:

----------


## RadziejS

> Napisał Depi
> 
> po to sa te przeplywomierze i zaworki, zeby potem ew. wszystko wyregulowac
> 
> 
> a jak myślisz zamiast regulować może by założyć termostat grzejnikowy danfosa ??
> albo taki
> http://europe.hbc.honeywell.com/pola...-pl01r0206.pdf


Ale gdzie taki termostat założyć? W skrzynce z rozdzielaczem?? Przecież on bierze temp. z otoczenia i wedle niej ustawia zawór w grzejniku. A w rozdzielaczu podłogówki trochę nie o to bangla chiba  :Smile:

----------


## RadziejS

Rozumiem, że wtedy taki zawór miałby być w każdym pomieszczeniu z obiegiem podłogówki, wystawać gdzieś ze ściany, żeby odczytywać temp. pomieszczenia...

Pętla podłogówki musiałaby zakręcać na ścianę do zaworu, cena zaworu, dla mnie wydaje się to rozwiązanie zupełnie nie na miejscu. Zdecydowanie jestem za rozdzielaczem z przepływomierzami.

----------


## RadziejS

To już lepiej chyba założyć na rozdzielacz elektrozawory sterowane sterownikami pokojowymi, dla każdej pętli/dla pomieszczenia. To jest podłogówka wtedy w maksymalnej opcji (jak ktoś ma taki kaprys). Nie interesowałem się bardziej, bo tego nie chcę, ale coś takiego jest możliwe.
Poza tym zawór który prezentujesz jak montować jeśli w pomieszczeniu masz 2-3 pętle? No i trzeba przerywać pętle, żeby zamontować.
Ja nie będę kombinował. Poza tym czasem lubię uchylić okno i zaczerpnąć powietrza (to jakbym miał chwilowo za ciepło).

----------


## Depi

Jak się skłaniam do wersji RadziejaS. Rozdzielacze sa do tego przystosowane - wystarczy siłownik założyć. Są wersje bezprzewodowe. Dla mnie to rozsądne, a ten wynalazek to tak raczej do mnie nie trafia.

----------


## RadziejS

Depi, też zamiarowywam nabyć te same co Ty rozdzielacze. Pokaż proszę jeszcze te termometry przylgowe, które do nich kupiłeś...

PS. Czym ciąłeś rurki i czy dobrze się to sprawdzało?

----------


## Depi

Tiermometry kupiłe gdzie indziej - jakoś nie pomyślałem o tym, jak u nich byłem. Konkretnie te:

http://www.allegro.pl/item559598362_...20_stopni.html

Jak się sprawdzają jeszcze nie wiem - dopiero w poniedziałek/wtorek cała maszyna powinna ruszyć. Przyłożone do czoła działają  :wink: 

Rury ciąłem nozycami do rur  :smile:  Sprawdzają się doskonale  :smile:

----------


## RadziejS

Depi, jestem bardzo ciekawy z relacji odpalania. Wszelkie uwagi baaardzo mile widziane  :Smile:

----------


## Depi

Też jestem ciekawy  :smile:

----------


## Depi

Nie pamiętam - chyba coś koło 100PLN za siłownik i parę stówek za sterownik no i ew. termostaty. Ja na razie dałem sobie spokój, ale jak będzie coś nie tak, to dorobię. Odpowiednio tańsza jest wersja przewodowa.

----------


## Deamos

> Nie pamiętam - chyba coś koło 100PLN za siłownik i parę stówek za sterownik no i ew. termostaty. Ja na razie dałem sobie spokój, ale jak będzie coś nie tak, to dorobię. Odpowiednio tańsza jest wersja przewodowa.


Jestem zwolennikiem wszelakich kabli zamiast bezprzewodowek (Wi-Fi, sterowanie temperatura, itp.) do urzadzen stacjonarnych bo to taniej wychodzi, jest bardziej niezawodne i nie trzeba pamietac o bateryjkach, wiec dobrze jest przewidziec w przyszlosci silowniki i dociagnac przewody  :wink:

----------


## Piczman

Właśnie zamówiłem rozdzielacz w Kosmecie, rozdzielacz jest dobrze pomyślany!
Tylko zastanawiam się nad tym czy,,,
Lepiej kupić pogodówkę, płynnie sterować temp. zasilania i wyregulować przepływy czy może elektrozawory ze sterownikami w pomieszczeniach   :Roll: 

Pierwsze rozwiązanie ma Njerzy , o drugim nikt konkretnie nie pisał ( albo przeoczyłem) ,,,

 :Confused: 

PS. Też kupiłem te termometry przylgowe za 10,90   :Wink2:

----------


## ADAMOS48

Witam 
Właśnie po 2 latach mojej nie obecnościna forum, po zalogowaniu się zauważyłem temat podłogówek.Przyznam się szczerze nie czytałem Waszych postów ,ale służę radą .Wiem ,że moja pomoc nie będzie czysto akademicka ,ponieważ sprzedaję systemy podłogowe polskiego producenta ,który zabezpiecza wyrób dla 4 czołowych firm w Polsce. i ten sam rozdzielacz nazywa się inaczej.
Adamos48

----------


## Deamos

> Lepiej kupić pogodówkę, płynnie sterować temp. zasilania i wyregulować przepływy czy może elektrozawory ze sterownikami w pomieszczeniach


Najlepsze jest sterowanie jakosciowe (temperatura zamiast przeplywem) za pomoca zaworow 3 i 4 droznych z silownikiem
Problem w tym, ze to cholernie drogo by wyszlo i na kazda petle trzeba by dac oddzielny rozdzielacz a przed nim zawor 3-4 drozny.

Rozsadniej jest dac np. jeden zawor 3-4 drozny sterujacy jakosciowo, na nim rozdzielacz do calego poziomu, petle podlogowki od salonu (gdzie jest glowny termostat sterujacy kotlem) na zwyklych zaworkach a na reszcie petl od innych pomieszczen na silownikach z indywidualnymi termostatami. Petle salonu mozna lekko zdlawic by w razie potrzeby w innych pomieszczeniach miec mozliwosc podniesienia temparatury a salonowy termostat nie ograniczal temperatury cieczy w calym ukladzie.

----------


## ADAMOS48

Poślę Wam linka do strony jak działa mieszacz podłogowy ,który jest idioto odporny ,jak i zarazem może ewoluować do pełnej automatyki z pogodówką jak i siłownikami i sterownikami pokojowymi .Pracuję również z kotłami na paliwo stałe nawet bez automatyki http://www.instaldom.pl/mieszacz-pod...ami-p-440.html

----------


## NJerzy

> Właśnie zamówiłem rozdzielacz w Kosmecie, rozdzielacz jest dobrze pomyślany!
> Tylko zastanawiam się nad tym czy,,,
> Lepiej kupić pogodówkę, płynnie sterować temp. zasilania i wyregulować przepływy czy może elektrozawory ze sterownikami w pomieszczeniach  
> 
> Pierwsze rozwiązanie ma Njerzy , o drugim nikt konkretnie nie pisał ( albo przeoczyłem) ,,,


Dodam że mam też kupione siłowniki, i biorę pod uwagę uzupełnienie instalacji o te siłowniki i termostaty bezprzewodowe - ale dopiero po uruchomieniu wentylacji - gdyby okazało się że za bardzo uśrednia temperatury (chcę mieć cieplej w łazienkach i chłodniej w sypialni).

----------


## Piczman

> Dodam że mam też kupione siłowniki, i biorę pod uwagę uzupełnienie instalacji o te siłowniki i termostaty bezprzewodowe - ale dopiero po uruchomieniu wentylacji - gdyby okazało się że za bardzo uśrednia temperatury (chcę mieć cieplej w łazienkach i chłodniej w sypialni).


Czyli HYBRYDA ?   :big grin:  

Spoko, na dolnej belce jest miejsce na elektrozawory, dlatego napisałem że rozdzielacz jest dobrze pomyślany, inne mają przepływomierze na zasilającej i zawory dławiące na dolnej więc brakuje miejsca na inne pierdoły   :Confused:  

Pozdr.

----------


## NJerzy

Nie wiem czy hybryda, ale taki V-max  :Smile:  oczywisćie jakby się okazało ze regulacja przepływów nie działa zadowalająco, albo nie mam czasu regulować a mam kasę na termostaty.
Jeśli możesz jeszcze zmienić zamówienie to bierz bez przepływomierzy - u mnie nic nie pokazują bo przepływy za małe nawet na najwyższym biegu pompy.

----------


## Piczman

Jutro będę gadał z gościem, skoro może być taniej to wezmę bez przepływomierzy ale jak wtedy wyregulować przepływ?

Dzięki   :big grin:

----------


## Deamos

To albo robia przeplywomierze na za duze przeplywy albo masz za maly przeplyw niz standardowy...  :wink:

----------


## NJerzy

> Jutro będę gadał z gościem, skoro może być taniej to wezmę bez przepływomierzy ale jak wtedy wyregulować przepływ?
> 
> Dzięki


Reguluje się według ilości obrotów pokrętła zaworu - między skrajnymi położeniami jest ściśle określona ilość, bodajże 3 obroty.

----------


## Piczman

Jeszcze raz dzięki   :big grin:  

A i przy okazji zapytam, tę pogodówkę z Insbudu masz prostoliniową i przerobioną na proporcjonalną czy od razu była taka jak trzeba?
Dzwoniłem i nie mają proporcjonalnych ( czyli takich które płynnie sterują zaworem) ale mogą mi coś wlutować żeby działało i że to co tam wsadzą ( nie pamiętam jak się to zwie) trzeba raz na rok wymieniać bo się zużywają   :Confused:

----------


## NJerzy

> Jeszcze raz dzięki   
> 
> A i przy okazji zapytam, tę pogodówkę z Insbudu masz prostoliniową i przerobioną na proporcjonalną czy od razu była taka jak trzeba?
> Dzwoniłem i nie mają proporcjonalnych ( czyli takich które płynnie sterują zaworem) ale mogą mi coś wlutować żeby działało i że to co tam wsadzą ( nie pamiętam jak się to zwie) trzeba raz na rok wymieniać bo się zużywają


Kupiłem zestaw w którym nic nie trzeba było przerabiać.
Mam to co oni nazywają "proporcjonalna" a polega na tym że silniczek z przekładnią obraca zaworem trójdrożnym, pełne przejście trwa ok 15 sekund. Termostat wysyła do silnika impuls ok  0,5 sek, potem przez zaprogramowany czas czeka i mierzy temperaturę i jeśli się ona mieści w podanym zakresie histerezy to już nic nie robi  :Smile:  a jak się nie mieści to podaje kolejny impuls do silnika. Termostat ma 2 wyjścia, dla 2 kierunków obrotów silnika, a zespół zaworu ma krańcówki dla skrajnych pozycji. Rozwiązanie nie tak eleganckie jak z serwomechanizmem, ale działa bardzo dobrze.

Jeśli Ci się nie pali, to poczekaj na właściwy zestaw.

----------


## Piczman

> Jeśli Ci się nie pali, to poczekaj na właściwy zestaw.


Chyba tak zrobię   :Confused:  
No i mam laickie pytanie, sterownik pogodowy,krzywa grzewcza,czujnik zewnętrzny i ,,,, gość mi mówi że ten sterownik nie ma czujnika wewnętrznego tylko ustala temperaturę na podstawie tej krzywej   :ohmy:  
Nie mogę tego pojąc, skoro ustawia się temp. jaka ma być w domu to skąd sterownik ma wiedzieć ile jest w środku na podstawie czujnika zewnętrznego?
A może nie musi wiedzieć  ?

Może mi ktoś łopatą to wyłożyć ? P  :oops:

----------


## NJerzy

Pogodówka nie wie ile masz w domu, ustala tylko temperaturę wody grzewczej w zależności od temperatury zewnętrznej. Można w pogodówce ustawić krzywą na lekkie przegrzanie domu, i dołożyć drugi prosty termostat, który będzie wyłączał pompę w momencie osiągnięcia założonej temp. w domu.

----------


## Piczman

Czyli nie da się samą pogodówką ustawić w domu konkretnej temperatury?  :ohmy: 

Drugi termostat to żaden problem, albo jeden w salonie spięty z pompą albo te elektrozawory w rozdzielaczu   :Confused:  

Ok. Dzięki za pomoc, teraz trzeba coś wybrać albo przygotować peszle na okablowanie ( jestem przed tynkami ) !
Pozdr.

----------


## RobertD69

NJERZY napisał:

Nie wiem czy hybryda, ale taki V-max  oczywisćie jakby się okazało ze regulacja przepływów nie działa zadowalająco, albo nie mam czasu regulować a mam kasę na termostaty. 
Jeśli możesz jeszcze zmienić zamówienie to bierz bez przepływomierzy - u mnie nic nie pokazują bo przepływy za małe nawet na najwyższym biegu pompy.
_________________
Jerzy 


=>To znaczy ten rozdzielacz jest do k... . A może to dlatego , że przepływomierze są na powrotach?

----------


## Piczman

> To znaczy ten rozdzielacz jest do k... .


Nie gadaj bo zamówiłem identyczny tylko w innej firmie   :ohmy:

----------


## NJerzy

> Czyli nie da się samą pogodówką ustawić w domu konkretnej temperatury?


Idealnie dokładnie samą pogodówką nie. Moim zdaniem da się dobrać krzywą grzewczą na tyle dokładnie że wahania nie przekroczą 1-2 C, ale w sytuacji nagłych zysków bytowych lub nieprzewidzianego intensywnego i długiego wietrzenia nie zostanie to uwzględnione.

----------


## NJerzy

> To znaczy ten rozdzielacz jest do k... . A może to dlatego , że przepływomierze są na powrotach?


Rozdzielacze są dobre, też takie mam, a przepływomierze są na zbyt duże przepływy jak na potrzeby domów energooszczędnych - a mniejszych chyba nikt nie produkuje.

----------


## Piczman

> Jeśli Ci się nie pali, to poczekaj na właściwy zestaw.


Dzwoniłem, będą mieli proporcjonalne za 3 miesiące a ja potrzebuje za miesiąc bo planuję w połowie Kwietnia rozruch   :Confused:  

Chyba że do rozruchu mi tego nie trzeba ,,,   :Roll:  
Znasz może jakiś inny dobry i tani regulator pogodowy do mieszacza?

----------


## Podlasianka

Panowie - dzięki za ten wątek. 
U nas też własne rękodzieło. Ja rysunki - małżonek urzeczywistnianie.
Choć oczy bolą od papieru milimetrowego i głowa puchnie od wiedzy to jednak warto.

----------


## sure

A ja podczytuję, aby lepiej się orientować w temacie i w razie potrzeby sprawdzić fachowców. Właśnie dostałam jakiś projekt podłogówki, ale mam sporo wątpliwości...  jakieś sugestie?

----------


## Piczman

Mam pytanie do tych, którzy już ułożyli rurki!
Ile spinek jest potrzebnych?
Chcę kupić i nie wiem ile tego ma być, 1 szt. na m2 wystarczy?

----------


## listek

Pytam dalej.
W OZC 4.0 można wybrac według której normy liczyc straty ciepła.
No i mam zagwozdkę   :Confused:  

Wg nowej (chyba) normy wychodzi mi domek cos 7,5 litra.




Natomiast według tej drugiej normy, z której liczona jest podłogówka na stronie kisana, wychodzi mi juz 10,5 litrowy.



Z której normy korzystacie?

ps Ah=145, ale to nie wpływa na wynik

----------


## Piczman

Hej *listek* !
To chyba nie ten wątek   :Confused:  

Co z tymi spinkami bo chce zamówić razem z taśma dylatacyjną, za tydzień muszę podłogowe rozkładać   :Wink2:

----------


## NJerzy

> Mam pytanie do tych, którzy już ułożyli rurki!
> Ile spinek jest potrzebnych?
> Chcę kupić i nie wiem ile tego ma być, 1 szt. na m2 wystarczy?


Mnie wyszło znacznie więcej, może nawet spinka co pół metra. Jak będziesz je kupował to zwróć uwagę na długość - miałem paczkę takich jak na obrazku poniżej - nie trzymały. Te dobre były dłuższe, miały więcej zaczepów.

----------


## Piczman

Właśnie te miałem kupić   :Confused:  

To jakie proponujesz? Daj linka,please   :big tongue:

----------


## listek

> Hej *listek* !
> To chyba nie ten wątek


Jak nie ten wątek, jak mi wychodzą różne zapotrzebowania na W. Potrzebuje tego  do obliczenia podłogówki   :Confused:

----------


## Piczman

Aaaaaa ,,, to co innego   :oops:

----------


## NJerzy

> Właśnie te miałem kupić   
> 
> To jakie proponujesz? Daj linka,please


Nie mam linka, jedne i drugie kupiłem w Castoramie ...

----------


## NJerzy

> Napisał NJerzy
> 
> Jeśli Ci się nie pali, to poczekaj na właściwy zestaw.
> 
> 
> Dzwoniłem, będą mieli proporcjonalne za 3 miesiące a ja potrzebuje za miesiąc bo planuję w połowie Kwietnia rozruch   
> 
> Chyba że do rozruchu mi tego nie trzeba ,,,   
> Znasz może jakiś inny dobry i tani regulator pogodowy do mieszacza?


Uruchomisz bez termostatu. Ja w sezonie przez miesiąc miałem termostat spalony i regulowałem ręcznie i też nie było wielkiego problemu.

----------


## Piczman

> Nie mam linka, jedne i drugie kupiłem w Castoramie ...


Znalazłem TAKIE

Lepsze będą?
PS. Czyli można ten zawór ustawić ręcznie!? Dobra, tylko 2 razy za przesyłkę zapłacę   :Evil:

----------


## anetabo

http://allegro.pl/item580454013_klip...ie_100szt.html

Na 1km poszło jakieś 1500szt. Ostre są także łatwo się je wkłada, ale bez skórzanych rękawiczek roboczych będzie bolało. Im mniejsze pole i im gęście rurki tym gęściej spinki idą.
To jest tanie także weź dużo bo najgorsze jak Ci rurki będzie podnosiło i wyrywało. My dokupiliśmy właśnie 500 sztuk. 
Możesz sobie darować cudaczną folię z narysowaną kratą. Czarna folia budowlana i drewniana metrówka w zupełności wystarczą.

----------


## NJerzy

> Napisał NJerzy
> 
> Nie mam linka, jedne i drugie kupiłem w Castoramie ...
> 
> 
> Znalazłem TAKIE
> 
> Lepsze będą?


Tak, te wyglądają nieźle.




> PS. Czyli można ten zawór ustawić ręcznie!? Dobra, tylko 2 razy za przesyłkę zapłacę


  :cool:

----------


## listek

Chłopaki/Dziewczyny zerknijcie prosze do swojego OZC i napiszcie mi wg której normy liczycie zapotrzebowanie na ciepło?   :sad:  
Dziekuję

----------


## 1950

> http://allegro.pl/item580454013_klipsy_spinki_do_ogrz_podlogowego_dl  ugie_100szt.html
> 
> Na 1km poszło jakieś 1500szt. Ostre są także łatwo się je wkłada, ale bez skórzanych rękawiczek roboczych będzie bolało. Im mniejsze pole i im gęście rurki tym gęściej spinki idą.
> To jest tanie także weź dużo bo najgorsze jak Ci rurki będzie podnosiło i wyrywało. My dokupiliśmy właśnie 500 sztuk. 
> Możesz sobie darować cudaczną folię z narysowaną kratą. Czarna folia budowlana i drewniana metrówka w zupełności wystarczą.


i to jest błąd,
robisz instalację dla siebie w dodatku na lata i żałujesz kilkudziesięciu złotych,

----------


## Mrozny

> Możesz sobie darować cudaczną folię z narysowaną kratą. Czarna folia budowlana i drewniana metrówka w zupełności wystarczą.


Również uważam, że to jest błędne podejście. Aluminium ma taką właściwość, że odbija promieniowanie cieplne. Zauważcie, że służby ratownicze często otulają zziębniętych ludków właście taką folią aluminiową.
Nie umiem obliczyć ile taka folia rzeczywiście daje zysków ciepła w ogrzewaniu podłogowym, ale koszt dodatkowych kilkudziesięciu złotych jest tak śmieszny, żeby nawet takie obliczenia robić. Bo efekt zastosowania folii aluminiowej na pewno z dużym zapasem przekroczy poniesiony dodatkowy jej koszt.

----------


## anetabo

> i to jest błąd,
> robisz instalację dla siebie w dodatku na lata i żałujesz kilkudziesięciu złotych


Właśnie dlatego, że robię to dla siebie - nie wepcham tam nic co nie przyniesie mi efektu. Te zaoszczędzone 200zł dołożę i kupię najlepszą pompę Wilo. 




> Napisał anetabo
> 
> Możesz sobie darować cudaczną folię z narysowaną kratą. Czarna folia budowlana i drewniana metrówka w zupełności wystarczą.
> 
> 
> Również uważam, że to jest błędne podejście. Aluminium ma taką właściwość, że odbija promieniowanie cieplne.


I to jest powód dla którego nie ma sensu go tam wkładać... bo tam nie ma co odbijać... (dlaczego nie przyklei się aluminium do grzejnika, tylko na ścianie za grzejnikiem?)

A skoro aluminium daje takie zyski i jego nie położenie jest błędem to dlaczego nie oblepiacie nim całej elewacji przed położeniem styropianu?

----------


## 1950

nie mój koń, nie mój wóz,
nie będę się na nim wiózł  :Roll:

----------


## NJerzy

> Aluminium ma taką właściwość, że odbija promieniowanie cieplne. Zauważcie, że służby ratownicze często otulają zziębniętych ludków właście taką folią aluminiową.


Masz na myśli chyba podczerwień używając zwrotu "promieniowanie cieplne" - faktycznie, wylatuje z rurek podłogówki, ale te rurki są w takim francowatym betonie który tej podczerwieni nie przepuszcza, tylko ją pochłania i zamienia na ciepło ... Żeby było ciekawiej to beton sam też wysyła podczerwień, w górę i w dół, więc jeśli już ta folia lustrzana miałaby dać coś konkretnego to powinna być pod betonem - bo styropian na którym ten beton leży częściowo podczerwień przepuszcza.

----------


## kazik76

Witam!!!
Goście z www.podlogowka.pl też twierdżą ze folia aluminiowa nie pomaga... 
Ja ją dam! 
*NJerzy* 
mam pytanie: jak dobrze pamiętam to rurki masz w całej łazience + suche syfony. 
A jak masz w kuchni ??? 
Czytałem na stronie jednego z czołowych producentów(nie pamiętam …, nie mogę znaleźć ...)  s.podłogowych żeby  rurki dawać wszędzie np.w łazience pod wanną, … w kuchni pod meblami, …
Jest sens???
Czy to marketing???
A propos "klamoty”do podłogówki - planuję  Takie 
Tylko te cena  :sad:

----------


## NJerzy

> *NJerzy* 
> mam pytanie: jak dobrze pamiętam to rurki masz w całej łazience + suche syfony. 
> A jak masz w kuchni ??? 
> Czytałem na stronie jednego z czołowych producentów(nie pamiętam …, nie mogę znaleźć ...)  s.podłogowych żeby  rurki dawać wszędzie np.w łazience pod wanną, … w kuchni pod meblami, …
> Jest sens???
> Czy to marketing???


W kuchni pod meblami nie dałem rurek, bo po co mam grzać lodówkę i produkty spożywcze w szafkach?

----------


## anetabo

Drogi *NJerzy*
Regulator pogodowy 90C ESBE z zaworem mieszającym i elektroniczną pompą Wilo to jest to co mi się marzy... ale te pieniądze - 2700 za ten regulator to delikatna przesada. 
Jak alternatywnie zrealizować te same funkcje?

----------


## NJerzy

http://www.sklep.insbud.net/product_...products_id/61

----------


## Mrozny

> (dlaczego nie przyklei się aluminium do grzejnika, tylko na ścianie za grzejnikiem?)


A niby gdzie się daje tą folię przy podłogówce? Przecież POD rurki grzewcze. Więc to tak samo jak przyklejanie takiej folii na ścianie ZA grzejnikiem. Folia aluminiowa w ogrzewaniu podłogowym wówczas działa tak samo jak przy onych grzejnikach.




> A skoro aluminium daje takie zyski i jego nie położenie jest błędem to dlaczego nie oblepiacie nim całej elewacji przed położeniem styropianu?


Dość trudno by to było wykonać ze względów technicznych, gdyż w przypadku powierzchniach pionowych jakimi są ściany, na tenże styropnian, siatkę, kleje oraz tynk działają siły ciężkości. Mówiąc wprost - oderwałyby się od ściany pod wpływem własnego ciężaru, bo sama folia na tych materiałów lepi się jak pies do jeża.

----------


## anetabo

> Napisał anetabo
> 
> (dlaczego nie przyklei się aluminium do grzejnika, tylko na ścianie za grzejnikiem?)
> 
> 
> A niby gdzie się daje tą folię przy podłogówce? Przecież POD rurki grzewcze. Więc to tak samo jak przyklejanie takiej folii na ścianie ZA grzejnikiem. Folia aluminiowa w ogrzewaniu podłogowym wówczas działa tak samo jak przy onych grzejnikach.


No patrz... nie widzę nigdzie uśmiechu także nie żartujesz.
Cóz ta folia pod betonem/rurkami (kolejny błąd) odbija/zatyrzymuje?
Może troszkę fizyki.
W betonie ciepło nie jest przekazywane przez promieniowanie ale przez przewodzenie. W związku z powyższym jeśli folia jest pod betonem  następuje przekazanie ciepła tak jak to zawsze odbywa się na styku dwóch ciał stałych czyli przez *przewodzenie*. Dalej przez styropian jest wypromienieniowane (w pęcherzykach powietrznych). NJerzy zapewne miał na myśli folie pod styropianem gdzie jakiekolwiek ślady promieniowania mogłyby być zatrzymane.

Na koniec gwóźdź do trumny. Co robi cieniutka warstwa folii w rurkach pex/al/pex?

----------


## anetabo

> http://www.sklep.insbud.net/product_info.php/cPath/21_37/products_id/61


Serdecznie dziękuje. Na Ciebie zawsze można liczyć.

----------


## Piczman

*anetabo* do podłogówki to potrzebujesz?
Jeśli tak to Cię zmartwię, nie mają chwilowo   :Confused:  

Będą dopiero za ok. 3 miesiące! Też planuje ten sterownik    :big grin:

----------


## anetabo

> *anetabo* do podłogówki to potrzebujesz?
> Jeśli tak to Cię zmartwię, nie mają chwilowo   
> Będą dopiero za ok. 3 miesiące! Też planuje ten sterownik


Dokładnie do podłogówki.
Pomimo, że mam możliwość włączenia gazu z sieci - świadomie z niego rezygnuję - wszystko oprzemy na kominku oraz na grzałkach wpiętych w bufor i zasobnik CWU (w drugiej taryfie).
Spokojnie wytrzymam te 3 miesiące - następny sezon grzewczy zacznie się październik/listopad. A na razie zautomatyzuje CWU ale na samych termostatach. 
Przez lato poćwiczę ładowanie bufora.

Czy te zawory i pompy insbudu są godne zaufania? Jeśli nie to co polecacie? Zaoszczędziłam tyle kasy na folii aluminiowej, że chciałabym zainwestować w coś energooszczędnego Wilo  :smile: .

----------


## bartolek1975

> Napisał Piczman
> 
> *anetabo* do podłogówki to potrzebujesz?
> Jeśli tak to Cię zmartwię, nie mają chwilowo   
> Będą dopiero za ok. 3 miesiące! Też planuje ten sterownik   
> 
> 
> Dokładnie do podłogówki.
> Pomimo, że mam możliwość włączenia gazu z sieci - świadomie z niego rezygnuję - wszystko oprzemy na kominku oraz na grzałkach wpiętych w bufor i zasobnik CWU (w drugiej taryfie).
> ...




Ja też się zastanawiam na podłączeniem gazu. Zapłacę za niego na pewno lekko ponad 10 tysiaków (komin, piec, instalacja, przyłącze) i też myślę nad kominkiem z płaszczem i prądem. Tylko się zastanawiam, czy opłaty za prąd mnie nie zabiją...  :Confused:

----------


## sure

> Witam!!!
> Goście z www.podlogowka.pl też twierdżą ze folia aluminiowa nie pomaga... 
> Ja ją dam!





> Napisał anetabo
> 
> Możesz sobie darować cudaczną folię z narysowaną kratą. Czarna folia budowlana i drewniana metrówka w zupełności wystarczą.[/color]
> 
> 
> i to jest błąd,
> robisz instalację dla siebie w dodatku na lata i żałujesz kilkudziesięciu złotych,


Tak dla podsumowania, bo i tak wygląda, że dyskusja nierozstrzygnięta. Teraz mam sama zdecydować, "dać, czy nie dać", niestety folii systemowej nie będzie prawdopodobnie, tylko metalowa siatka, do której będzie zaczepiony pex. Czy pod to warto dac jeszcze folię alu, czy jednak czarna wystarczy? Jaki jest koszt alu/zwykła?

...czy taki system ma szansę się sprawdzić?!?

----------


## Ogniowy

> Napisał kazik76
> 
> Witam!!!
> Goście z www.podlogowka.pl też twierdżą ze folia aluminiowa nie pomaga... 
> Ja ją dam! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daj białą albo żółtą folię, połóż siatkę 10X10 i metrówki nie potrzeba a i jastrych będzie mocniejszy. Folia alu to pic na wodę fotomontaż. Nabijanie kasy producentom. Poprawi ci sprawność systemu o 0,01 % a wyjmie ci z kieszeni pół sezonu grzewczego. Daruj sobie. To taki sam pic jak ekrany zagrzejnikowe.

----------


## sure

Czyli nie czarną, ale białą, albo żółtą? Dlaczego?

----------


## Ogniowy

> Czyli nie czarną, ale białą, albo żółtą? Dlaczego?


Poprostu, dla swiętego spokoju, kolor biały i żółty sa najblizszymi srebrnemu "odbijającemu" ciepło. W ten sposób zaoszczędzisz parę złotych i sumienie uspokoisz :smile: . A jakąś folię musisz dać dla odizolowania jastrychu od styropianu. Nie zapomnij o gąbce dylatacyjnej przy scianach.

----------


## Ogniowy

> Hej *Ogniowy* , zajrzyj TU
> Ciekawią mnie te rozstawy rurek w podłogówce, nie wiem czy to też liczyłeś i wykonałeś sam ale zapraszam do dyskusji !
> 
> Pozdr.


Jestem, sam liczyłem z wykorzystaniem tabel kisana, nie kombinowałem aby każda pętla była równa, tylko wyregulowałem na przepływomierzach.

----------


## sure

> Napisał sure
> 
> Czyli nie czarną, ale białą, albo żółtą? Dlaczego?
> 
> 
> Poprostu, dla swiętego spokoju, kolor biały i żółty sa najblizszymi srebrnemu "odbijającemu" ciepło. W ten sposób zaoszczędzisz parę złotych i sumienie uspokoisz


??

..aż żal, że kurs fizyki przerabiałam dość dawno!    :Confused:   Wygrzebałam w necie coś na temat folii aluminiowej i jej stron:

"ciepło może być przenoszone na 3 sposoby: 1. konwekcja - obie strony chronią odgraniczając od otoczenia 2. Przewodzenie - w tym przypadku strona nie ma znaczenia, a tylko dobre przewodnictwo cieplne aluminium 3. Promieniowanie - i tu strona błyszcząca może się wykazać współczynnikiem odbicia (nie przepuszcza ciepła) a matowa adsorpcją ciepła (pochłania ciepło=nagrzewa sie)"

----------


## Ogniowy

OK, ja poprostu nie wierzę w aż tak zbawczą rolę cieniutkiego paska foli aluminiowej ściśniętej między styropianem a jastruchem. Głównie moim zdanie odpowiednia ilość styropianu powoduje kierunek emitowania ciepła w górę a nie w dół gdzie natrafia na oczywisty opór. Z jednej strony izoluje od zimna z dołu a z drugiej wychodzenie ciepła do góry.  Zresztą zrobisz jak uważasz, ja nie jestem alfa i omegą, są tylko chwyty reklamowe, w które wierzą nawet ci którzy je wymyślili, inaczej nie potrafliliby tego sprzedać.

Budowa to sztuka kompromisu między szaleństwem a rozsądkiem.

----------


## mariankossy

> Napisał kazik76
> 
> Witam!!!
> Goście z www.podlogowka.pl też twierdżą ze folia aluminiowa nie pomaga... 
> Ja ją dam! 
> 
> 
> Goście z www.podłogówka dla systemu o którym piszą (odp. na pyt. nr 1)  t.j. "płytach do Tackera " mówią prawde , bo to jest system "Ogrzewanie płaszczyznowe REHAU" Sprawdzcie system i jego cene  
> Ta was powali na kolana.  
> ...


"Folia z narysowaną kratką " od "czarnej folii budowlanej" różni się tak jak worek gipsu od worka mąki . ( dla laika to żadna różnica  :smile:   )
dla budowlańca lub kucharza ogromna  :Lol:   :Lol:  

Radzę na folii alu nie oszczędzać, a kratka pomaga w kładzeniu rurek.  :big grin:  



> .....niestety folii systemowej nie będzie prawdopodobnie, tylko metalowa siatka, do której będzie zaczepiony pex.


 Metalowa siatka ??    :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
Rozumię że siatka przed zalaniem będzie leżeć na styropianie i pod rurkami??
Bardzo jestem ciekaw jak po paru latach będzie wyglądało miejsce styku :
metalowy pręt z plastikową rurą, i co się prędzej przetrze ???

----------


## Ogniowy

[quote="mariankossy"][quote="sure"]


> Metalowa siatka ??     
> Rozumię że siatka przed zalaniem będzie leżeć na styropianie i pod rurkami??
> Bardzo jestem ciekaw jak po paru latach będzie wyglądało miejsce styku :
> metalowy pręt z plastikową rurą, i co się prędzej przetrze ???


A jak ma sie przetrzeć jak całość stanowi monolit, beton otulił rurę siatkę i leży na foli, ale niech ci będzie, jak sie przetrze to napiszę. Tak, rura dotyka prętów i jest zalana betonem, takim z betoniarki a nie z miksokreta, który często tylko ładnie wygląda miesiąc po wylaniu. Widziałem kilka wylewek wylanych na podłogówce o grubości wylewki 4-5 cm, po kilku miesiącach...
Siada, pęka, steka i tam faktycznie rury w podłodze pracują, widać po peknięciach, jakby mogły to balony by się robiły w szczelinach. Ale może na paprawków trafiłem.
A tak na marginesie to chyba wiesz ile rura Purmo ma warstw - uważasz że wszystkie się przetrą??

----------


## Ogniowy

A jeszcze jedna rada, uważajcie na wykonawców, którzy rozkłądaja podłogówkę z założeniem, łazienki 10 cm, brzegowe 10 cm, reszta 20 cm. Bez wyliczeń i na oko. To grupa wykonawców, którzy zazwyczaj przewymiarowują ilość rur po to aby zawsze grzało, nie zwracają uwagi na opory hydrauliczne kilometrów rur, naciągaja na kasę inwestorów. Znam kilka wykonanych podłogówek np. na 65 metrach poszło im 530 m rury. A mogło wielokrotnie mniej. Potem problem z wyregulowaniem takego ustrojstwa a o kosztach niepotrzebnie poniesionych nie wspomnę. A zaokraglanie zawsze w górę o 40-50 % nie skutkuje lepszym grzanie - pompki muszą chodzić na wysokich obrotech aby dostarło ciepło wszędzie a liczniki biją jak głupie...
70 wat na godzinę X24 X180 dni w roku, rachunek jest prosty.
Nie zawsze dużo znaczy dobrze.

----------


## Depi

> A jeszcze jedna rada, uważajcie na wykonawców, którzy rozkłądaja podłogówkę z założeniem, łazienki 10 cm, brzegowe 10 cm, reszta 20 cm. Bez wyliczeń i na oko. To grupa wykonawców, którzy zazwyczaj przewymiarowują ilość rur po to aby zawsze grzało, nie zwracają uwagi na opory hydrauliczne kilometrów rur, naciągaja na kasę inwestorów. Znam kilka wykonanych podłogówek np. na 65 metrach poszło im 530 m rury. A mogło wielokrotnie mniej. Potem problem z wyregulowaniem takego ustrojstwa a o kosztach niepotrzebnie poniesionych nie wspomnę. A zaokraglanie zawsze w górę o 40-50 % nie skutkuje lepszym grzanie - pompki muszą chodzić na wysokich obrotech aby dostarło ciepło wszędzie a liczniki biją jak głupie...
> 70 wat na godzinę X24 X180 dni w roku, rachunek jest prosty.
> Nie zawsze dużo znaczy dobrze.


Dokładnie tak - powyższy akapit nalezy gdzieś przykleić w widocznym miejscu, albo obowiązkowo rozdawać razem z pozwoleniem na budowę (może kasa z UE sie na kampanie promocyjna by znalazła?  :wink:  ). Z tym zastrzeżeniem, że wielu (wiekszość?) nawet nie robi tej dystynkcji, że 10-20 cm, ale wali równo wszedzie 10 cm (tak mi chcieli zrobić). Jak wyciągnąłem obliczenia z OZC to zdębieli  :Lol:  Anyway - tu juz mamy pare tysięcy zaoszczędzone, a jeszcze nie kiwnelismy palcem (no może palacami tak - trzeba przeliczyć dom  :smile:  ).

Co do folii, to czy daje duzo czy nie to jest drugorzędne. Różnica paru złotych jest zupełnie nieistotna (rolka 50m2 kosztuje 120zł), a po prostu się wygodnie układa. Ten raster jest bardzo pomocny - naprawde.

----------


## sure

> [
> 
> Co do folii, to czy daje duzo czy nie to jest drugorzędne. Różnica paru złotych jest zupełnie nieistotna (rolka 50m2 kosztuje 120zł), a po prostu się wygodnie układa. Ten raster jest bardzo pomocny - naprawde.


no właśnie, mój wykonawca twierdzi, że akurat do metalowej siatki to się łatwiej mocuje...  a jaką dajesz folię, Depi?

----------


## anetabo

> Napisał Depi
> 
> Co do folii, to czy daje duzo czy nie to jest drugorzędne. Różnica paru złotych jest zupełnie nieistotna (rolka 50m2 kosztuje 120zł), a po prostu się wygodnie układa. Ten raster jest bardzo pomocny - naprawde.
> 
> 
> no właśnie, mój wykonawca twierdzi, że akurat do metalowej siatki to się łatwiej mocuje...  a jaką dajesz folię, Depi?


Do metalowej siatki będziesz mocował bo nie masz styro pod spodem czy dlatego, ze wykonawca nie ma takera?

No - koniecznie, chcesz usłyszeć jedno... 
Idź do hurtowni i powiedz,  że chcesz najlepszą folię do podłogówki ale koniecznie z atestem i żeby miała drugą stronę w kolorze fioletowym, a krateczkę na aluminium zieloną. Taka jest najlepsza - współczynnik przenikalności promieniowania alfa wynosi 99,99999%.
Albo daj mi tą kasę i dam Ci gwarancję 100 lat na folię budowlaną z folnetu na allegro. Kupujesz rolkę o szerokości 6m i masz wszystko jednym rozwinięciem załatwione.
Co do rastra to ok. fajnie wygląda później na foto. I tak się to układa w dwie osoby - jedna rozwija a druga ciągnie sprężynę i na zakrętach przykłada metrówkę, żeby iść w równych odstępach, i przyczepia rurki...

----------


## mariankossy

Rurki łapiemy klipsami/spinkami do styropianu,
http://www.allegro.pl/item586384579_...najtaniej.html
( najlepiej robi się "niebieskimi" , bo "nie wychodzą, można kupić w hurtowniach)
(majstrowi to napewno łatwiej i szybciej mocować do siatki)   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Używałem taką  folia i taśme brzegową (ważne :grubość taśmy 8 mm)
zdj. pogądowe :  http://www.kotar.pl/produkty.html 
http://www.allegro.pl/item575876031_...00_spinek.html


Mieszacze w podłogówce ?  Kiedy musimy i warto?

----------


## sure

> [Do metalowej siatki będziesz mocował bo nie masz styro pod spodem czy dlatego, ze wykonawca nie ma takera?


Jest: chudy beton - czarna folia - 10cm styro EPS 100
a na to ma być: biala folia - siatka metalowa do której będzie mocowany pex - wylewka betonowa z plastyfikatorem

(a to, czy posiada  taker na pewno niedługo się okaże)

----------


## anetabo

> "Folia z narysowaną kratką " od "czarnej folii budowlanej" różni się tak jak worek gipsu od worka mąki . ( dla laika to żadna różnica   )
> dla budowlańca lub kucharza ogromna


Dla fachowca od worków to kolosalna różnica, dla kogoś kto chce stworzyć system ogrzewania podłogowego to i to zda egzamin.
Oczywiście fachowiec będzie miał zielone światło do wszelkich innych wysokoprofitowych rozwiązań i poligon do ćwiczeń na najnowszych rozwiązaniach jeśl trafi na inwestora poszukującego "specjalnej folii do ogrzewania podłogowego".
Podobnie jak w betoniarni zamówienie B15 na fundament różni się od B15 na strop.

----------


## sure

> Rurki łapiemy klipsami/spinkami do styropianu,
> http://www.allegro.pl/item586384579_...najtaniej.html
> ( najlepiej robi się "niebieskimi" , bo "nie wychodzą, można kupić w hurtowniach)
> (majstrowi to napewno łatwiej i szybciej mocować do siatki)


..ciekawe, jakie też mogą być sposoby mocowania do siatki? czy to się da sensownie wykonać, tak aby nic się nie uszkodziło? jakoś specjalnie mi nie zależy, żeby majstrowi było trudno - no, chyba że te utrudnienia miałyby mieć głębszy sens!

----------


## anetabo

> Jest: chudy beton - czarna folia - 10cm styro EPS 100
> a na to ma być: biala folia - siatka metalowa do której będzie mocowany pex - wylewka betonowa z plastyfikatorem
> (a to, czy posiada  taker na pewno niedługo się okaże)


Niech nie zapomni o podkładkach pod tą siatkę metalową. Ona MUSI być cała otulona w betonie - będzie zbrojeniem. Takera oczywiście nie potrzebuje do tego.
Prościej i moim zdaniem pewniej by było gdyby, nie dawał siatki metalowej (która skoroduje) przypiął spinkami długimi - (wskazane w tym wątku) - a zbrojenie wykonał z włókien polipropylenowych. Rurki napewno wtedy są porządnie otulone w betonie ponieważ i tak same bardzo chcą "wstać".

----------


## Depi

> Napisał Depi
> 
>  [
> 
> Co do folii, to czy daje duzo czy nie to jest drugorzędne. Różnica paru złotych jest zupełnie nieistotna (rolka 50m2 kosztuje 120zł), a po prostu się wygodnie układa. Ten raster jest bardzo pomocny - naprawde.
> 
> 
> no właśnie, mój wykonawca twierdzi, że akurat do metalowej siatki to się łatwiej mocuje...  a jaką dajesz folię, Depi?


Jakąkolwiek - czyt. najtańszą  :smile:  Dla mnie zabawa z metrówką to nonsens, no ale jak ktoś koniecznie musi zaoszczędzić te 5zł to może.

Siatki metalowej jakoś nie widzę - no bo chyba trza do niej się wiązać. Wiązanie jest długie i męczące. Spinke w styropian wciska się jednym prostym ruchem, a do siatki? 

Mówię - ja tego nie widze, ale jak ma to robic wykonawca, to niech robi jak chce. Ja bym się za to nie brał.

PS. U mnie już bangla sobie podłogówka-samoróbka. Na razie pędzona 4kW prądu i przy zupełnie nieocieplonym domu, z dziurami wszędzie daje 12st przy temperaturze posadzki (tam, gdzie grzana) od 15 do 19 stopni. Jest to dzień 4 grzania (najpierw chodziło na 2kW).

----------


## sure

Sama jestem ciekawa, jak ostatecznie to mocowanie będzie rozwiązane. No i tego zbrojenia w betonie - czy to ma szansę pomóc, czy raczej zaszkodzić. Beton przecież z plastyfikatorem, to znaczy, na mój laicki rozum, bardziej elastyczny? A to zbrojenie raczej sztywne?

----------


## Depi

Siatka stalowa ma działać jedynie przeciwskurczowo. Jak już ja kłaść w tym celu, to lepiej NA rurkach, a nie POD. Te podkładki dodaja jeszcze grubości wylewki - trzeba o tym pamiętać. No i pewnie będą sie wgniatać w styropian.

----------


## sure

To znaczy, nie powinna być zbyt płytko? Mam na myśli, jeśli będzie pod na podkładkach, fi pexa to 16, to 6 cm grubości wylewki może się okazać za mało... teraz nie pamiętam, jakie tam sa możliwości manewru, do 8?..    :Confused:

----------


## Depi

Nad rurkami podlogówki musi byc pewna grubość wylewki - ok. 5cm (producenci pisza zazwyczaj o 45mm, ale weź tak wyceluj). rurka ma 16mm. To juz masz ok. 6,5-7 cm. Jak podłożysz cos pod spód, to odpowiednio sie podniesie. Proste  :smile:

----------


## anetabo

Może dodam - bo ma być o błędach - nie dawajcie rurek pod samą ścianą - warto dać te 30cm odstępu (oczywiście nie w łazience 4m2), podobnie pod szafkami w kuchni (jak wcześniej napisano). Nie będziecie pompować ciepła w ściany i meble. A i ciepło się będzie równiej rozchodzić w pomieszczeniu.

----------


## sure

Jutro wybiorę się praktycznie rozpracować temat. Ile centymetrów i co na czym. Może namówię na zaczepy - rozumiem, że te dluższe niebieskie przy testowaniu szczelności nie wyskoczą?   :wink: 




> PS. U mnie już bangla sobie podłogówka-samoróbka. Na razie pędzona 4kW prądu i przy zupełnie nieocieplonym domu, z dziurami wszędzie daje 12st przy temperaturze posadzki (tam, gdzie grzana) od 15 do 19 stopni. Jest to dzień 4 grzania (najpierw chodziło na 2kW).


Przeszukałam Siennik, nie ma niestety fotorelacji z montażu. Gdzieś zamieszczasz zdjęcia? Chętnie bym pooglądała, dla utrwalenia wizji.  Wygląda, że ma dobrą efektywność grzewczą (nie wiem, czy jakich tempraturach to 12, np. u nas w nocy są przymrozki)

----------


## Ogniowy

> Siatka stalowa ma działać jedynie przeciwskurczowo. Jak już ja kłaść w tym celu, to lepiej NA rurkach, a nie POD. Te podkładki dodaja jeszcze grubości wylewki - trzeba o tym pamiętać. No i pewnie będą sie wgniatać w styropian.


Właśnie, częściowo się zgadam; podzielę się teorią jaka posiadłem i na razie mam wrażenie że się spełnia:
Położenie siatki po rurkami powoduje między innymi że wylewka ma tendenscję do kurczenie się i co ciekawe, do podnoszenia krawędzi i rogów, po zastosowaniu siatki z dołu wylewki (to tak jak w ławach) unikamy tego zjawiska a przynajmniej stanowczo jest ograniczone. 
W przypadku popękania wylewki, siatka mimo wszystko wiąże posadzkę i nie mamy kłopotów z zapadaniem się wylewki w styropianie czy też możliwości niekontrolowanego jej zdylatowania. A wracając do dylatacji to połączenie siatką dwóch płaszczyzn równiez powoduje , że rysa dylatacyjna kurczy się i rozszerza, ale nie następuje klawiszowanie płyt. Ja np złącza wypełniłem silikonem, tak jak i połączenia 2 stykających się na dylatacji powierzchni.
Na ile jest to prawda nie wiem, faktem jest że posłuchałem się gościa , który robi to praktycznie od początku ja się to w polsce pojawiło. Może ma rację....

----------


## Ogniowy

[quote="Depi"][quote="sure"]


> [
> 
> 
> 
> PS. U mnie już bangla sobie podłogówka-samoróbka. Na razie pędzona 4kW prądu i przy zupełnie nieocieplonym domu, z dziurami wszędzie daje 12st przy temperaturze posadzki (tam, gdzie grzana) od 15 do 19 stopni. Jest to dzień 4 grzania (najpierw chodziło na 2kW).


Jak rozumiem wygrzewasz ją zgodnie z regułami :smile: , szkoda że to tak długo trwa i przy tym sporo wietrzenia :smile: . U mnie chodził juz rekuperator i dzienie wylewałem po 10 litrów wody. Ale teraz ani śladu wilgoci, mimo że to dom ze styropianu :smile:  Powodzenia

----------


## sure

> Położenie siatki po rurkami powoduje między innymi że wylewka ma tendenscję do kurczenie się i co ciekawe, do podnoszenia krawędzi i rogów, po zastosowaniu siatki z dołu wylewki (to tak jak w ławach) unikamy tego zjawiska a przynajmniej stanowczo jest ograniczone. 
> ..


...nie rozumiem, pod rurkami to przecież z dołu?

----------


## Ogniowy

> Napisał Ogniowy
> 
> Położenie siatki po rurkami powoduje między innymi że wylewka ma tendencję do kurczenie się i co ciekawe, do podnoszenia krawędzi i rogów, po zastosowaniu siatki z dołu wylewki (to tak jak w ławach) unikamy tego zjawiska a przynajmniej stanowczo jest ograniczone. 
> ..
> 
> 
> ...nie rozumiem, pod rurkami to przecież z dołu?


masz rację , u mnie jest z dołu....

----------


## drut5

do 1 postu malo co widac ale od poczatku petle na parterze zrobil bym tak zeby pociagnac strefe przybrzegowa [czyli przy scianach] co 10 cm i zrobic ta strefe na szerokosc 60-70cm zeby nie ciaglo od nich.Parter dalej co 15-20cm w zaleznosci od posadowienia pomieszczen i ich czestego wykorzystania,pietro co 20 cm petle[sekcje] maks 80-90m z podejsciem bo naprawde ciezko bedzie to napedzic.co do rozdzielaczy uzywamy kan-therm z seri 75 do tego pompa 60 a system rury 16 co 1m spinka.a zlaczki w press ale sa drogie skrecane sa tansze ale to juz kazdy wybiera co i jak.Folia pod podlogowke hmm widzialem rolki po 50x1m za 114 rolka.podlogowke kladziemy na foli i styropianie wylewka 7cm.

----------


## NJerzy

> do 1 postu malo co widac ale od poczatku petle na parterze zrobil bym tak zeby pociagnac strefe przybrzegowa [czyli przy scianach] co 10 cm i zrobic ta strefe na szerokosc 60-70cm zeby nie ciaglo od nich.


Jeśli dasz na ściany z 10 cm styropianu to strefa brzegowa nie ma sensu.

----------


## Ogniowy

> Napisał drut5
> 
> do 1 postu malo co widac ale od poczatku petle na parterze zrobil bym tak zeby pociagnac strefe przybrzegowa [czyli przy scianach] co 10 cm i zrobic ta strefe na szerokosc 60-70cm zeby nie ciaglo od nich.
> 
> 
> Jeśli dasz na ściany z 10 cm styropianu to strefa brzegowa nie ma sensu.


dokładnie, to samo chciałem napisać, wystarczy , że dasz rurki 10 cm od ściany, a strefy brzegowe napewno daj pod oknami i wyjsciami, wykuszami itp.

----------


## RadziejS

Mam 16 cm na ścianie i 13 cm w podłodze, a cykam się i tak  :Smile: . Najbardziej tego, że będzie nierówno...

----------


## drut5

> Napisał drut5
> 
> do 1 postu malo co widac ale od poczatku petle na parterze zrobil bym tak zeby pociagnac strefe przybrzegowa [czyli przy scianach] co 10 cm i zrobic ta strefe na szerokosc 60-70cm zeby nie ciaglo od nich.
> 
> 
> Jeśli dasz na ściany z 10 cm styropianu to strefa brzegowa nie ma sensu.


pewnie i jeszcze okna zamurowac drzwi balkonowe i wszedzie dac styropian pisze o doswiadczeniach z inwestycji narazie nikt nie narzeka w takim ukladzie. mozna tak zrobic tylko jak bedzie narzekal ze ciagnie od sciany to jego sprawa

----------


## Piczman

> Mam 16 cm na ścianie i 13 cm w podłodze, a cykam się i tak . Najbardziej tego, że będzie nierówno...


Ja będe miał 20 cm na ścianie i 28 cm w podłodze i tez się cykam   :Wink2:  

Jutro zaczynam liczenie według Kisana, ciekawe co mi wyjdzie !?   :Roll: 

Póki co to rozdzielacz poskładałem ! Za 2 tygodnie zaczynam pętle !

Pozdr.

----------


## anetabo

> pewnie i jeszcze okna zamurowac drzwi balkonowe i wszedzie dac styropian pisze o doswiadczeniach z inwestycji narazie nikt nie narzeka w takim ukladzie. mozna tak zrobic tylko jak bedzie narzekal ze ciagnie od sciany to jego sprawa


Podłogówka to zupełnie inny typ grzania niż kaloryfer - czyli zwalczacz zimna bijącego z okien. Przy wykonaniu podłogówki trzeba odrzucić stereotypy kaloryferowe. Zauważ, że zagęszczając pod ścianami ładujesz tam najwyższą temperaturę - dalsza część obiegu będzie dużo chłodniejsza niż przy równomiernym układzie - w ten sposób dalej chcesz, żeby ciepło szło od ścian.

I mam styropianu: 12cm na ścianach, 10cm w podłodze.

----------


## Ogniowy

> Napisał drut5
> 
> pewnie i jeszcze okna zamurowac drzwi balkonowe i wszedzie dac styropian pisze o doswiadczeniach z inwestycji narazie nikt nie narzeka w takim ukladzie. mozna tak zrobic tylko jak bedzie narzekal ze ciagnie od sciany to jego sprawa
> 
> 
> Podłogówka to zupełnie inny typ grzania niż kaloryfer - czyli zwalczacz zimna bijącego z okien. Przy wykonaniu podłogówki trzeba odrzucić stereotypy kaloryferowe. Zauważ, że zagęszczając pod ścianami ładujesz tam najwyższą temperaturę - dalsza część obiegu będzie dużo chłodniejsza niż przy równomiernym układzie - w ten sposób dalej chcesz, żeby ciepło szło od ścian.


Ale za to jak izolacja przeciwilgociowa kiepsko zrobiona i ekipa od styropiany się nie popisała, jest szansa że nie będzie grzyba przy podłogach, albo pojawi się jeszcze szybciej...

----------


## drut5

> Napisał drut5
> 
> pewnie i jeszcze okna zamurowac drzwi balkonowe i wszedzie dac styropian pisze o doswiadczeniach z inwestycji narazie nikt nie narzeka w takim ukladzie. mozna tak zrobic tylko jak bedzie narzekal ze ciagnie od sciany to jego sprawa
> 
> 
> Podłogówka to zupełnie inny typ grzania niż kaloryfer - czyli zwalczacz zimna bijącego z okien. Przy wykonaniu podłogówki trzeba odrzucić stereotypy kaloryferowe. Zauważ, że zagęszczając pod ścianami ładujesz tam najwyższą temperaturę - dalsza część obiegu będzie dużo chłodniejsza niż przy równomiernym układzie - w ten sposób dalej chcesz, żeby ciepło szło od ścian.


wiesz jak dziala kurtyna powietrzna ?? tak samo dziala ta strefa jak bys doczytal dalej to pisze ze reszte pomieszczenia co 15-20cm wiec radzilbym sie nauczyc czytac ze zrozumieniem jestem pracownikiem firmy instalatorskiej wiec nie robie jak ty 1 domku w zyciu tylko kilkadziesiat w sezonie i na podstawie tych doswiadczen pisze wedlug ciebie wierutne bzdury dlatego dla takich jak ty dziele sie swoimi doswiadczeniami zebyscie nie wystrzelili sie w kosmos

----------


## Ogniowy

[quote="drut5"][quote="anetabo"]


> wiesz jak dziala kurtyna powietrzna ?? tak samo dziala ta strefa jak bys doczytal dalej to pisze ze reszte pomieszczenia co 15-20cm wiec *radzilbym sie nauczyc czytac ze zrozumieniem jestem pracownikiem firmy instalatorskiej wiec nie robie jak ty 1 domku w zyciu tylko kilkadziesiat w sezonie i na podstawie tych doswiadczen pisze wedlug ciebie wierutne bzdury dlatego dla takich jak ty dziele sie swoimi doswiadczeniami zebyscie nie wystrzelili sie w kosmos*


Masz rację, ale tylko Ty udowodniłes nam kim jesteś. Kilkadziesiąt domów to naprawdę duże doświadczenie, poważnie, to prawie jak strzyżenie pod garnek...albo ta ruska maszynka do golenia- po której kazdy ma taką samą twarz....To musi chodzić, stereotypowo i niezaprzeczalnie. Zdradź więc laikom jaki jest więc idealny przepis na podłogówkę samemu, najwyżej skujemy podłogi i nasze niefachowe buble nie wysadzą nas w kosmos.

----------


## anetabo

> wiesz jak dziala kurtyna powietrzna ?? tak samo dziala ta strefa jak bys doczytal dalej to pisze ze reszte pomieszczenia co 15-20cm wiec radzilbym sie nauczyc czytac ze zrozumieniem jestem pracownikiem firmy instalatorskiej wiec nie robie jak ty 1 domku w zyciu tylko kilkadziesiat w sezonie i na podstawie tych doswiadczen pisze wedlug ciebie wierutne bzdury dlatego dla takich jak ty dziele sie swoimi doswiadczeniami zebyscie nie wystrzelili sie w kosmos


Jak potrzebujesz kurtyny powietrznej to montujesz strefę brzegową? Pięknie.
Przepraszam że nie zauważyłam, że jesteś "fachowcem" bo bym uklękła czytając Twój post.
Jak byś wiedział i tacy jak Ty, że znajomość fizyki i przestudiowanie paru poradników firm typu Purmo itp. pozwoliła mi zbudować podłogówkę która w niczym nie przypomina dzieła którego jedyną możliwością uratowania jest pompa 200W i rozbudowane rozdzielacze. Tylko dlatego, że jesteś pracownikiem firmy instalatorskiej (chyba nie kierowcą?) i widziałeś, jak szef wali ludziom wszędzie rury co 10cm i po kilka obiegów w pomieszczeniu to na pewno nie wyskakiwałbyś bez jakichkolwiek argumentów poza tymi co przedstawiłeś (następnym razem uklęknę) .

----------


## Ogniowy

> Napisał drut5
> 
> wiesz jak dziala kurtyna powietrzna ?? tak samo dziala ta strefa jak bys doczytal dalej to pisze ze reszte pomieszczenia co 15-20cm wiec radzilbym sie nauczyc czytac ze zrozumieniem jestem pracownikiem firmy instalatorskiej wiec nie robie jak ty 1 domku w zyciu tylko kilkadziesiat w sezonie i na podstawie tych doswiadczen pisze wedlug ciebie wierutne bzdury dlatego dla takich jak ty dziele sie swoimi doswiadczeniami zebyscie nie wystrzelili sie w kosmos
> 
> 
> Jak potrzebujesz kurtyny powietrznej to montujesz strefę brzegową? Pięknie.
> Przepraszam że nie zauważyłam, że jesteś "fachowcem" bo bym uklękła czytając Twój post.
> Jak byś wiedział i tacy jak t\Ty, że znajomość fizyki i przestudiowanie paru poradników firm typu Purmo itp. pozwoliła mi zbudować podłogówkę która w niczym nie przypomina dzieła którego jedyną możliwością uratowania jest pompa 200W i rozbudowane rozdzielacze, tylko dlatego, że jakiś pracownik firmy instalatorskiej (chyba nie kierowca?) widział, jak szef wali ludziom wszędzie rury co 10cm i po kilka obiegów w pomieszczeniu to na pewno nie wyskakiwałbyś bez jakichkolwiek argumentów poza tymi co przedstawiłeś (następnym razem uklęknę) .


Dobre, zwłaszcza z ta pompą 200 W  :smile:  :smile:  :smile: . 
Ja wiem jedno, każdy temat w którym pisze się jak zrobić samemu, ma swojego przeciwnika i zapewniam że niejednego, wszak takimi postami w stylu to jest proste, zabieramy im pracę, nadętym bufonom, wyuczonym na forum muratora.

----------


## drut5

[quote="Ogniowy"][quote="drut5"]


> Napisał drut5
> 
> 
> 
> wiesz jak dziala kurtyna powietrzna ?? tak samo dziala ta strefa jak bys doczytal dalej to pisze ze reszte pomieszczenia co 15-20cm wiec *radzilbym sie nauczyc czytac ze zrozumieniem jestem pracownikiem firmy instalatorskiej wiec nie robie jak ty 1 domku w zyciu tylko kilkadziesiat w sezonie i na podstawie tych doswiadczen pisze wedlug ciebie wierutne bzdury dlatego dla takich jak ty dziele sie swoimi doswiadczeniami zebyscie nie wystrzelili sie w kosmos*
> 
> 
> Masz rację, ale tylko Ty udowodniłes nam kim jesteś. Kilkadziesiąt domów to naprawdę duże doświadczenie, poważnie, to prawie jak strzyżenie pod garnek...albo ta ruska maszynka do golenia- po której kazdy ma taką samą twarz....To musi chodzić, stereotypowo i niezaprzeczalnie. Zdradź więc laikom jaki jest więc idealny przepis na podłogówkę samemu, najwyżej skujemy podłogi i nasze niefachowe buble nie wysadzą nas w kosmos.


dalej nie kumasz ja daje komus rade a ty ja negujesz gdyz uwazasz ze jestes lepszy a sezon to inaczej rok pracuje (0,5 roku w handlu technika grzewcza i sanitarna)3 lata w tym biznesie konczac wyzsza uczelnie zwiazana z tym czym sie zajmuje wiec mozna powiedziec ze przez 8 lat mnie maglowali np sprawa zwiazana czym jest przenikanie ciepla np przez sciany.Ja daje przepis na to ze to pociagnie i bedzie funkcjonowac jak zrobi to jego sprawa ty dales swoj a ja swoj ja twojego nie negowalem jak dziala to niech dziala nie musisz kuc tylko ze kazdy dom jest inny i kazdy ma inne wymagania.zamierzam budowac dom wiec przyszedlem popatrzec co mowicie o materialach budowlanych jak cegla dachowka bo dla mnie to czarna magia ale CO CWU itp moge sie podzielic doswiadczeniami ale widze ze jak zawsze rowna sie do poziomu  :sad:

----------


## drut5

> Napisał drut5
> 
> wiesz jak dziala kurtyna powietrzna ?? tak samo dziala ta strefa jak bys doczytal dalej to pisze ze reszte pomieszczenia co 15-20cm wiec radzilbym sie nauczyc czytac ze zrozumieniem jestem pracownikiem firmy instalatorskiej wiec nie robie jak ty 1 domku w zyciu tylko kilkadziesiat w sezonie i na podstawie tych doswiadczen pisze wedlug ciebie wierutne bzdury dlatego dla takich jak ty dziele sie swoimi doswiadczeniami zebyscie nie wystrzelili sie w kosmos
> 
> 
> Jak potrzebujesz kurtyny powietrznej to montujesz strefę brzegową? Pięknie.
> Przepraszam że nie zauważyłam, że jesteś "fachowcem" bo bym uklękła czytając Twój post.
> Jak byś wiedział i tacy jak Ty, że znajomość fizyki i przestudiowanie paru poradników firm typu Purmo itp. pozwoliła mi zbudować podłogówkę która w niczym nie przypomina dzieła którego jedyną możliwością uratowania jest pompa 200W i rozbudowane rozdzielacze. Tylko dlatego, że jesteś pracownikiem firmy instalatorskiej (chyba nie kierowcą?) i widziałeś, jak szef wali ludziom wszędzie rury co 10cm i po kilka obiegów w pomieszczeniu to na pewno nie wyskakiwałbyś bez jakichkolwiek argumentów poza tymi co przedstawiłeś (następnym razem uklęknę) .



Pokaz mi gdzie napisalem ze na calym pomieszczeniu wale rury co 10 cm??? bo jestem slepy albo ty jestes slepy  :Evil:

----------


## Ogniowy

> Dalej nie kumasz ja daje komus rade a ty ja negujesz gdyz uwazasz ze jestes lepszy a sezon to inaczej rok pracuje (0,5 roku w handlu technika grzewcza i sanitarna)3 lata w tym biznesie konczac wyzsza uczelnie zwiazana z tym czym sie zajmuje wiec mozna powiedziec ze przez 8 lat mnie maglowali np sprawa zwiazana czym jest przenikanie ciepla np przez sciany.Ja daje przepis na to ze to pociagnie i bedzie funkcjonowac jak zrobi to jego sprawa ty dales swoj a ja swoj ja twojego nie negowalem jak dziala to niech dziala nie musisz kuc tylko ze kazdy dom jest inny i kazdy ma inne wymagania.zamierzam budowac dom wiec przyszedlem popatrzec co mowicie o materialach budowlanych jak cegla dachowka bo dla mnie to czarna magia ale CO CWU itp moge sie podzielic doswiadczeniami ale widze ze jak zawsze rowna sie do poziomu


Kumam od początku do końca, tylko od jakiegoś czasu na tym forum przydają się dobre rady a wychwalanie się kim kto jest budzi już swoistą reakcję. Ja jestem strażakiem , który sam pobudował 2 domy, uratował zycie wielu ludziom i nie uważam siebie za bohatera, natomiast wiem jedno - pokora czyni z człowieka istotę rozumą i wyciągającą wnioski tak z własnych jak i swoich błędów. Więc poprostu nie pieprz mi tu o swoim doświadczeniu, bo teoria czesto nijak ma się z praktyką. Rozumiem że napompowali Cię wiedzą i przekonaniem że jako inżynier jesteś The Best. Oczywiście, łatwiej ci coś policzyć i może nawet wymyśleć, ale nie miej ludzi , których nie znasz za ciemniaków i niedouków. Ja nie twierdzę że moje rozwiązanie jest najlepsze, ale jak ci powiem , że w salonie mam rurki co 30 cm to mnie wyśmiejesz....
Pamiętaj jednak, że w każdym domu inaczej się oblicza zapotrzebowanie ciepła i inaczej te rurki układa, a generalizowanie jest poprostu śmieszne. Nie gniewaj się , okaż się pokorą wobec współtwórców tego forum , a wszystko będzie OK. A jeszcze jedna różńica, ty robisz ludziom, a my sobie i w tym mieszkamy...nie znamy opini użytkowników Twojej Pracy.
Trochę pokory a dowiesz się dużo , dużo więcej.... może nawet nież wiesz.

----------


## anetabo

> (0,5 roku w handlu technika grzewcza i sanitarna)3 lata w tym biznesie konczac wyzsza uczelnie zwiazana z tym czym sie zajmuje wiec mozna powiedziec ze przez 8 lat mnie maglowali np sprawa zwiazana czym jest przenikanie ciepla np przez sciany.


Szkoda, że Ci nie wyjaśnili, że ściana w oborze jest inna od ściany w nowoczesnym domku - bo byś nie opowiadał głupot o kurtynach powietrznych...

----------


## anetabo

> Pokaz mi gdzie napisalem ze na calym pomieszczeniu wale rury co 10 cm??? bo jestem slepy albo ty jestes slepy


Widzisz ja zrobiłam 2 pokoje co 30cm równo. Także mam pewną skalę - która się troszkę różni się od: "wszędzie przy ścianach co 10cm a jak starczy miejsca to rozrzedzam do 15-20.

----------


## sure

Nie wiem, gdzie będzie najpepsze miejsce na skrzynkę rozdzielacza?    :Confused:  

..w sumie najlepiej byłoby ją schować w spiżarni - ale czy przez to nie będzie tam wyższej temperatury? W końcu wychodzi z niej kilka obwodow grzewczych... Jest jeszcze miejsce w szafie w przedsionku, niestety tam raczej utrudniony dostęp, chyba że ją specjalnie zaprojektuję do tego celu?

----------


## drut5

> Napisał drut5
> 
> Pokaz mi gdzie napisalem ze na calym pomieszczeniu wale rury co 10 cm??? bo jestem slepy albo ty jestes slepy 
> 
> 
> Widzisz ja zrobiłam 2 pokoje co 30cm równo. Także mam pewną skalę - która się troszkę różni się od: "wszędzie przy ścianach co 10cm a jak starczy miejsca to rozrzedzam do 15-20.


jezeli pomieszczenie ma 5 x 5 to daje razem 25m2 powiedzmy ze jedna ze scian jest sciana zewnetrzna co daje nam juz 4,4 x 5= 22m2 strefa brzegowa 0,6 x 5 3m2  strefa co 10 cm 3m2/0,1m=30m rury  , reszta co 20 22m2/0,2m=110m rury =140m jako calosc na to pomieszczenie daje to w przyblizeniu 2-3 sekcje gdyz sekcja maks 80-85 z przylaczeniami czego nie rozumiesz proste obliczenia i mozliwe ze post byl troche niezrozumialy pisze o pex 16 przy uzyciu grubszych rur oczywiscie rur bylo by mniej.I wlasnie te 60cm tworzy kurtyne ciepla przy scianie gdyz cieplo zawsze unosi sie ku gorze no chyba ze jest mechanicznie dmuchane w dol

----------


## anetabo

> jezeli pomieszczenie ma 5 x 5 to daje razem 25m2 powiedzmy ze jedna ze scian jest sciana zewnetrzna co daje nam juz 4,4 x 5= 22m2 strefa brzegowa 0,6 x 5 3m2  strefa co 10 cm 3m2/0,1m=30m rury  , reszta co 20 22m2/0,2m=110m rury daje to w przyblizeniu 2-3 sekcje gdyz sekcja maks 80-85 z przylaczeniami czego nie rozumiesz proste obliczenia i mozliwe ze post byl troche niezrozumialy pisze o pex 16 przy uzyciu grubszych rur oczywiscie rur bylo by mniej.


Bawi mnie Twoje podejście: im więcej rur tym lepiej - na pewno jest słuszne jeśli chodzi o efekt (czyli ciepło w domu), na pewno nie jest słuszne z punktu widzenia ekonomicznego. Zaufałam kiedyś producentom z za Odry i ich poradnikom i jakoś bardziej przekonuje mnie wieloletnie doświadczenie zachodniej cywilizacji niż Pana druta choćby nie wiem ile osiedli opędził i tylko to stwierdzał.

2-3 sekcje - to brzmi jakby Twoja firma brała od sekcji. Dosyć nowatorskie jest spojrzenie na pomieszczenie 25m2 z jedną ścianą zewnętrzną i zmontowaniem tam 3 sekcji. Czy jest możliwość wyboru "półdupka" który będzie bardziej ogrzany? Masz rozmach kolego...

----------


## drut5

> Napisał drut5
> 
> jezeli pomieszczenie ma 5 x 5 to daje razem 25m2 powiedzmy ze jedna ze scian jest sciana zewnetrzna co daje nam juz 4,4 x 5= 22m2 strefa brzegowa 0,6 x 5 3m2  strefa co 10 cm 3m2/0,1m=30m rury  , reszta co 20 22m2/0,2m=110m rury daje to w przyblizeniu 2-3 sekcje gdyz sekcja maks 80-85 z przylaczeniami czego nie rozumiesz proste obliczenia i mozliwe ze post byl troche niezrozumialy pisze o pex 16 przy uzyciu grubszych rur oczywiscie rur bylo by mniej.
> 
> 
> Bawi mnie Twoje podejście: im więcej rur tym lepiej - na pewno jest słuszne jeśli chodzi o efekt (czyli ciepło w domu), na pewno nie jest słuszne z punktu widzenia ekonomicznego. Zaufałam kiedyś producentom z za Odry i ich poradnikom i jakoś bardziej przekonuje mnie wieloletnie doświadczenie zachodniej cywilizacji niż Pana druta choćby nie wiem ile osiedli opędził i tylko to stwierdzał.
> 
> 2-3 sekcje - to brzmi jakby Twoja firma brała od sekcji. Dosyć nowatorskie jest spojrzenie na pomieszczenie 25m2 z jedną ścianą zewnętrzną i zmontowaniem tam 3 sekcji. Czy jest możliwość wyboru "półdupka" który będzie bardziej ogrzany? Masz rozmach kolego...


jak chcesz wiedziec lacze to wszystko w KAN-ie i to raczej zachodnia cywilizacja do tego szkoli mnie w tym co robie gdyz dla detali nie robia takich szkolen i wydaja poradniki jak przepisy do gotowania ,taniej by bylo ogrzewanie scienne zrobic a jak juz tak patrzysz ekonomicznie w tym systemie. NIE jestem instalatorem podemna pracuja ludzie ktorzy to montuja i nademna siedzi tez ktos ale to trzeba odwiedzic moj profil, a ze zyjesz na scianie no coz niektorzy w klapkach chodza w zimie.Aha na 1m2 jest przyjete 120 W gdyz licze ze to parter bez grzanej piwnicy.Teoria i praktyka no to zes blysnal.pochwal sie jak to u ciebie wyszlo ile m sekcje jaka pompa jaka szafka jaki rozdzielacz moze czegos nowego sie naucze skoro negujesz wszystko co proponuje zobaczymy co za machine podlogowa walneles i na jakich zlaczkach ?.Jak ktos ci proponuje branie kasy za sekcje to tak sie doi krowy my bierzemy za cala robote a nie jakies pkt i inne bajery.Powiedz mi ktory poradnik radzi zeby sekcja miala wiecej niz 80m chetnie sie do szkole??oj jeszcze jedno ten projetk podlogowki bedzie chodzil spoko na 25-35 stopniach moge dac co 40 ale za to temp podlogowki bedzie musiala byc wyzsza co za tym idzie temp na piecu wyzsza a co za tym wieszke rachunki za medium grzewcze ale kazdy robi jak lubi oszczednosc na materiale raz lub przez lata  :cool:

----------


## anetabo

> pochwal sie jak to u ciebie wyszlo ile m sekcje jaka pompa jaka szafka jaki rozdzielacz moze czegos nowego sie naucze skoro negujesz wszystko co proponuje zobaczymy co za machine podlogowa walneles i na jakich zlaczkach ?


Użyj opcji szukaj - wszystko tu już wcześniej opisywałam, lub też radziłam się w tych sprawach. Opcja SZUKAJ to na pewno będzie coś nowego dla Ciebie.

Wypisujesz tak podstawowe błędy, że teraz wiem skąd się wzięło przeświadczenie ludzi o tym, że podłogówka jest droga. 
Co ma złączka - do stref brzegowych czy też rozstawu rur w podłodze? Załóżmy, że mam wszystko chińskie. Wolniej woda w tym chodzi? Plastik się rozpuszcza? Złączka wprowadza chaos albo chińską propagandę w obiegu? Chętnie poczytam...
Przypomne Ci temet tego wątku: "PODŁOGÓWKA samemu - jak uniknąć błędów??". I najważniejsza moja rada - trzymać się tego "samemu" nie wpuszczać do domu "paproków", to gorsze niż złodziej - bo złodziej ukradnie raz i kropka, a po paprokach będzie nam się odbijało bardzo długo. Paproka podstawowym argumentem jest to, że udało mu się to 100razy dotychczas - moją odpowiedzią zawsze było: albo zrobisz to pierwszy raz dobrze albo idziesz dalej szukać frajerów. Nie neguję wiedzy "fachowców". Natomiast stwierdzam, że skoro buduję dom tu i teraz z nowoczesnych materiałów to mają być zmontowana zgodnie z aktualną technologią a nie tak jak zawsze.

----------


## Ogniowy

> jezeli pomieszczenie ma 5 x 5 to daje razem 25m2 powiedzmy ze jedna ze scian jest sciana zewnetrzna co daje nam juz 4,4 x 5= 22m2 strefa brzegowa 0,6 x 5 3m2  strefa co 10 cm 3m2/0,1m=30m rury  , reszta co 20 22m2/0,2m=110m rury =140m jako calosc na to pomieszczenie daje to w przyblizeniu 2-3 sekcje gdyz sekcja maks 80-85 z przylaczeniami czego nie rozumiesz proste obliczenia i mozliwe ze post byl troche niezrozumialy pisze o pex 16 przy uzyciu grubszych rur oczywiscie rur bylo by mniej.I wlasnie te 60cm tworzy kurtyne ciepla przy scianie gdyz cieplo zawsze unosi sie ku gorze no chyba ze jest mechanicznie dmuchane w dol


To na moich 110 metrach zrobiłbyś pewnie z 15 sekcji i 1200 metrów rury...
Przykład: salon 45 metrów , okno wyjsciowe potrójne i wykusz jak na zdjęciu , 2 strefy brzegowe a na reszcie 1 pętla co 30.  W całym domu poszło jedynie 490 mb. rury. Pewnie powiesz że oszczędnie...odpowiem ci NIE, obecnie około 40 m.kw podłogi jest zakręcona w ogóle. Co znaczy , że nie musi grzać, wyluuzuj człowieku. Nie pisz jak robicie, a pisz jak byś zrobił prawidłowo, bo już tu posłuchu a tym bardziej pracy nie znajdziesz...

----------


## Ogniowy

> dla pokoju 25m2 przy założeniu 50W/m2 kładziemy 85m rury co 30 cm i będzie zimno czy nie będzie ??


Pewnie że nie będzie, a co ciekawe nie poparzysz się na takiej podłodze :smile: 
Poza tym podłogówka to taki system, gdze prawidłowo wykonany grzeje a nie grzeje, nie widać a ciepło, ....

----------


## Ogniowy

Skoro temat jest jak uniknąć błędów, dlatego też wyłonił się 1 zasdniczy błąd jakiego można uniknąć:

1. Brać fachowca, który indywidualnie podejdzie do naszego domu a swoje propozycje wykonania podłogówki zrobi w oparciu na obliczeniu zapotrzebowania cieplnego poszczególnych pomieszczeń i domu a nie na stwierdzeniu - ja wiem, robiłem i będzie dobrze..... słowem BĘDZIE PAN ZADOWOLONY.

----------


## Depi

> Skoro temat jest jak uniknąć błędów, dlatego też wyłonił się 1 zasdniczy błąd jakiego można uniknąć:
> 
> 1. Brać fachowca, który indywidualnie podejdzie do naszego domu a swoje propozycje wykonania podłogówki zrobi w oparciu na obliczeniu zapotrzebowania cieplnego poszczególnych pomieszczeń i domu a nie na stwierdzeniu - ja wiem, robiłem i będzie dobrze..... słowem BĘDZIE PAN ZADOWOLONY.


Coś chyba namieszałeś  :smile:  Uniknąć trzeba "fachowców", którzy "wiedzą, robili i będzie dobrze [zawsze daję co 10cm I JEST CIEPŁO]".

Chyba ten mentalny próg jest najtrudniej dla nich pokonać - że nie ma "byc ciepło", bo ciepło będzie na pewno. Ma być ciepło jak najmniejszym kosztem - i montażu i następnie ekploatacji.

Ja swojego paproka (bo parter układało dwóch łepków pod moją komendą, dopiero piętro już rozkładałem sam) zostawiłem dosłownie na 20 minut i już pojechał po swojemu, mimo, że wyraźnie dałem instrukcje, że wiatrołap mają zawinąć meandrem z powrotu kuchni. Wchodzę, a tam naćkane rurek co kilka cm i to na ślimaka, więc nijak tego odwinąć i stoja te matołki z końcem rurki w rękąch i zbolałymi minami i mówią "Panie, nie starczy nam do rozdzielacza". No szok. Pytam się - "czemu Pan zrobił po swojemu, a nie tak, ja mówiłem" a on - "No bo musi byc CIEPŁO". W WAIATROŁAPIE???  :ohmy: 

Ręce opadają.

Tak, jak przy tych 3 sekcjach i 140m rury w pomieszczeniu 25 m2  :Lol:  Boże uchowaj nas od takich "fachowców"   :Roll:  Ja zrobiłem jak dotąd 1 podłogówkę, ale mam wrażenie, że podchodząc do tego więcej sie przyłożyłem, niż "fachowiec" do tych swoich 100. Zresztą nie dziwne - JA za to płace i JA będę w tym mieszkać.

----------


## anetabo

> Nie wiem, gdzie będzie najpepsze miejsce na skrzynkę rozdzielacza?


Najlepiej to w środku, żeby w miarę uśrednić dojścia do właściwych obiegów grzejnych lub też być jak najbliżej tych najmocniej obciążonych. Choć nie zawsze się da.

----------


## Ogniowy

> Ja swojego paproka (bo parter układało dwóch łepków pod moją komendą, dopiero piętro już rozkładałem sam) zostawiłem dosłownie na 20 minut i już pojechał po swojemu, mimo, że wyraźnie dałem instrukcje, że wiatrołap mają zawinąć meandrem z powrotu kuchni. Wchodzę, a tam naćkane rurek co kilka cm i to na ślimaka, więc nijak tego odwinąć i stoja te matołki z końcem rurki w rękąch i zbolałymi minami i mówią "Panie, nie starczy nam do rozdzielacza". No szok. Pytam się - "czemu Pan zrobił po swojemu, a nie tak, ja mówiłem" a on - "No bo musi byc CIEPŁO". W WAIATROŁAPIE??? 
> 
> Ręce opadają.
> 
> Tak, jak przy tych 3 sekcjach i 140m rury w pomieszczeniu 25 m2  Boże uchowaj nas od takich "fachowców"   Ja zrobiłem jak dotąd 1 podłogówkę, ale mam wrażenie, że podchodząc do tego więcej sie przyłożyłem, niż "fachowiec" do tych swoich 100. Zresztą nie dziwne - JA za to płace i JA będę w tym mieszkać.


U mnie w wiatrołapie a w zasadzie przedpokoju przechodzą praktycznie 4 komplety rur zasilających i powrotnych do salonu, kuchni i korytarza, więc dałem je ładnie co 25 cm i siłą rzeczy jest pod butami ciepło, a i śnieg szybko się roztapia i buty do rana wysychają zimą  :smile:  A ciekawostką jest to np. że nasza sypialnia jest ogrzewana pasem w którym przechodzą 2 komplety takich rurek, jest w niej 21 stopni i resztę mam zakreconą, bo nie potrzeba wiecej. Ja poprostu wykorzystałem tzw. jak ja to nazywam transporty i też ułożyłem je w odpowiednich odległościach, dzięki czemu grzeją sobie i jest ok. Zmniejszyło to ilośc obiegów i jednocześnie zwiększyło powierzchię jaką odjąłem od pomieszczeń jako powierzchnię czynną. Tylko że u mnie jest to w całym domu a niektórzy robią tylko doły albo salony, a to liczy się troszkę inaczej, co nie znaczy trudniej.

----------


## Depi

Dokładnie - u mnie jak weszli, to na korytarze chcieli dawać osobne pętle. Ja im mówie - Panowie, tu będzie i tak rurka na rurce. W korytarzach mam jeno większe różnice w temp. powierzchni - bo idzie na przemian b. ciepłe zasilanie i totalnie wychłodzonypowrót.

----------


## kazik76

*Depi*

... to jaką masz temperaturę zasilania i powrotu???
Podobno (optymalnie) różnica nie powinna przekraczać 10 sC.

Nie obawiasz się uszkodzenia rurek (jedna pętla dwa lub więcej pul) spowodowanego pływaniem jastrychu (rozszerzalność cieplna)???

-wiem w miejscach przejść przez dylatację daje się ~0.5m np. peszla ale …
Ja myślałem dać na rurki koszulki od rozdzielacza do pola i z powrotem.
... przekombinowane ???

----------


## Ogniowy

> Dokładnie - u mnie jak weszli, to na korytarze chcieli dawać osobne pętle. Ja im mówie - Panowie, tu będzie i tak rurka na rurce. W korytarzach mam jeno większe różnice w temp. powierzchni - bo idzie na przemian b. ciepłe zasilanie i totalnie wychłodzonypowrót.


Nie wiem dlaczego tak masz, u mnie jak mam na zasilaniu 32 to na powrocie jest około 23 - 24. To nie jest toatalnie wychłodzone.... :smile: 
Kazik masz rację , dałem peszle na przejściach przez dylatacje, natomiast danie peszla od rozdzielacza do pola to zbedne ograniczenie grzania, chyba że w damym pomieszczeniu nie zalezy ci aby był ciepło.

----------


## mattdl

Witam Forumowiczów
Planuje ogrzewanie mieszane- podłogówka w łazience(3mkw), jadalni(10mkw) i kuchni(10mkw) na parterze oraz w łazience(12mkw) na poddaszu. Piec na paliwo stałe. Zastanawiam sie nad trzema ewentualnościami: 
1. Czy puścić oddzielny obwód z rozdzielaczem, mieszaczem i pompą na wszystkie pomieszczenia w których będzie podłogówka.
2. Łazienkę na poddaszu podpiąć pod obieg kaloryferów i postawić na powrocie RTLa z odpowietrzaczem a dół jak p.1.
3. Wszystkie pomieszczenia z podłogówka zasilić z obiegu kaloryferowego z RTLem i odpowietrzaczem na powrocie.
Powiem, że najbardziej się skłaniam do rozwiazania1. bo trochę przeraża mnie temperatura wody z pieca ale chiałbym znać opinię bardziej doświadczonych kolegów.

----------


## ubek

> No ja wlasnie od NJerzego zmalpowalem  Ja sobie dokupilem termometry przylgowe ekstra za 10,90/szt 
> 
> Jeszcze nie bangla - jestem zarobiony no i nie mam jeszcze pradu...


Podaj linka do tych termometrów.

----------


## Ogniowy

> Witam Forumowiczów
> Planuje ogrzewanie mieszane- podłogówka w łazience(3mkw), jadalni(10mkw) i kuchni(10mkw) na parterze oraz w łazience(12mkw) na poddaszu. Piec na paliwo stałe. Zastanawiam sie nad trzema ewentualnościami: 
> 1. Czy puścić oddzielny obwód z rozdzielaczem, mieszaczem i pompą na wszystkie pomieszczenia w których będzie podłogówka.
> 2. Łazienkę na poddaszu podpiąć pod obieg kaloryferów i postawić na powrocie RTLa z odpowietrzaczem a dół jak p.1.
> 3. Wszystkie pomieszczenia z podłogówka zasilić z obiegu kaloryferowego z RTLem i odpowietrzaczem na powrocie.
> Powiem, że najbardziej się skłaniam do rozwiazania1. bo trochę przeraża mnie temperatura wody z pieca ale chiałbym znać opinię bardziej doświadczonych kolegów.


Dokładnie , pierwsze rozwiazanie będzie najlepsze, na wysciu z rodzielacza założysz zawór zwrotny a obiegi grzejnikowe i np wymiennik wody(bojler) zasilisz druga pompą i będzie OK. Mieszacz ograniczy ci temperaturę wody z pieca a spięcie wszstkiego razem przed wejsciem do pieca spowoduje że powrót do pieca zawsze będzie cieplejszy niż samo wyjście z podłogówki, przez co osiągniesz wyeliminowanie schłądzania pieca zbyt niską temperaturą i tzw. pocenia się pieca.

----------


## Piczman

> Podaj linka do tych termometrów.


Link to termometrów  :Wink2:  

Niestety podrożały   :Roll:

----------


## Piczman

Znalazłem na stronie Roth fajne tabele do podłogówki :

http://www.roth-polska.com/pdf/instr...wania_podl.pdf

Tylko są podane wartości dla rurki 17 mm i trzeba brać poprawkę bo większość z nas robi na 16 mm!
Mnie wychodzi prawie w każdym pomieszczeniu rozstaw 35 cm a i to jest przyjęte dla temp. 35 stopni   :ohmy:  
Chyba mi zostanie dużo rurki bo kupiłem 600 mb na 100 m2   :Confused:  
Jedynie w łazience muszę dać co 15 cm bo powierzchnia niewielka i temp. ma być wyższa!
Ogólnie polecam te tabele bo są podane rozstawy,orientacyjna ilość rurki oraz spinek   :big tongue:

----------


## Ogniowy

> Znalazłem na stronie Roth fajne tabele do podłogówki :
> 
> http://www.roth-polska.com/pdf/instr...wania_podl.pdf
> 
> Tylko są podane wartości dla rurki 17 mm i trzeba brać poprawkę bo większość z nas robi na 16 mm!
> Mnie wychodzi prawie w każdym pomieszczeniu rozstaw 35 cm a i to jest przyjęte dla temp. 35 stopni   
> Chyba mi zostanie dużo rurki bo kupiłem 600 mb na 100 m2   
> Jedynie w łazience muszę dać co 15 cm bo powierzchnia niewielka i temp. ma być wyższa!
> Ogólnie polecam te tabele bo są podane rozstawy,orientacyjna ilość rurki oraz spinek


Bardzo fajne opracowanie, bardzo podobne do Kisana z którego ja korzystałem, i też wychodziło mi 35 cm np. w salonie, zmniejszyłem jedynie tam o 5 cm do 30 i zasilenie spadło do 32 w okresie gdy jest do 0 st. C i 45 st C przy -25. Także polecam.

----------


## kazik76

*Piczman* w układzie z buforem im niższa temp. zasilania podłogówki tym więcej można z niego wyssać… 
Jaka Ci wychodzi T zasilania?
A jaka po proporcjonalnym zmniejszeniu rozstawów np. o 5cm, 10cm, …?

----------


## ja14

Chodzi o rozladowanie bufora do jak najnizszej temperatury przy zachowaniu zakladanej mocy podlogowki.

----------


## Piczman

> jak rozładujesz bufor do temperatury poniżej +30 to w kranach zacznie lecieć zimna woda zamiast ciepłej


No właśnie, w sumie to ciekawy jestem czy jak w buforze będzie 50 stopni to ciepła woda też będzie miała tyle   :Roll:  
No ale to nie ten temat ,,,
Ja liczyłem dla średniej temp. zasilania 35 stopni czyli np. 40/30 !
Jak dam 50/40 to mam 2x więcej niż moc obliczeniowa!

Dlatego nie będę zmniejszał rozstawu a jedynie w duże mrozy temp. zasilania będzie wyższa ,,, 
A i Żona będzie zadowolona bo wreszcie coś będzie grzało   :Wink2:

----------


## kazik76

Ja planuję zejść z T zasilania jak najniżej( rozsądnie) się da
To ja decyduję do jakiej temperatury rozładować bufor… 

Zbiornik 1000l na 1sC różnicy temperatury magazynuje ~1kW
50sC-30sC~20kW warto mieć taki zapas??? 
Np. jadąc na urlop(zimowy) o ile? później włączą się grzałki eje. w zbiorniku…

*Piczman* a może zapytaj *Adama* (Tobie odpowie) jak jest najoptymalniej 
a wszyscy (zainteresowani) skorzystamy

----------


## Ogniowy

> Napisał mpoplaw
> 
> jak rozładujesz bufor do temperatury poniżej +30 to w kranach zacznie lecieć zimna woda zamiast ciepłej
> 
> 
> No właśnie, w sumie to ciekawy jestem czy jak w buforze będzie 50 stopni to ciepła woda też będzie miała tyle   
> No ale to nie ten temat ,,,
> Ja liczyłem dla średniej temp. zasilania 35 stopni czyli np. 40/30 !
> Jak dam 50/40 to mam 2x więcej niż moc obliczeniowa!
> ...


A mnie przychodzi do głowy takie rozwiązanie - podłączenie bojlera z 2 węzownicami spiętaymi w jedno do bufora i pompa ładująca załaczająca się ponad 40 st. C. Taki bojler jaki ja mam 200 litrów i 2 wężownice nagrzewa się przy temp zasilania 70 st. w 1,5 godziny do 70 st.C, więc z bufora w przypadku jego nagrzania równolegle nagrzewać się od pewnego momentu będzie bojler, podłogówka od 30 . Jak temperatura spadnie poniżej 40 zostanie ci ciepła, nie gorąca ale ciepła woda (200L) w bojlerze a podłogówka dalej będzie sobie śmigać.. Temperaturę pompyt łądującej mozesz podnieść do 50, wtedy uzyskasz jeszcze lepszą temperaturę wody. Ale ty pewnie już o tym pomyślałeś....

----------


## RadziejS

Jaką taśmę brzegową się zaleca do wylewek? Taka zwykłą z allegro 5 mm jest tania (50 m za 15 zł), a taka 8 mm z zakładką już 25 zł za 25 m - różnica znaczna.

Którą wybrać? Czy te 3 mm różnicy mają istotny wpływ?

----------


## Ogniowy

> Jaką taśmę brzegową się zaleca do wylewek? Taka zwykłą z allegro 5 mm jest tania (50 m za 15 zł), a taka 8 mm z zakładką już 25 zł za 25 m - różnica znaczna.
> 
> Którą wybrać? Czy te 3 mm różnicy mają istotny wpływ?


Ja dałem ta tańszą i nie widze różnicy. Ale zaraz moze ktoś z FACHOWCÓW powie że ta droższa lepsza - więc nie chcę Cię w błąd wprowadzić.

----------


## mattdl

> Dokładnie , pierwsze rozwiazanie będzie najlepsze, na wysciu z rodzielacza założysz zawór zwrotny a obiegi grzejnikowe i np wymiennik wody(bojler) zasilisz druga pompą i będzie OK. Mieszacz ograniczy ci temperaturę wody z pieca a spięcie wszstkiego razem przed wejsciem do pieca spowoduje że powrót do pieca zawsze będzie cieplejszy niż samo wyjście z podłogówki, przez co osiągniesz wyeliminowanie schłądzania pieca zbyt niską temperaturą i tzw. pocenia się pieca.


Dzięki Ogniowy

----------


## NJerzy

> jak rozładujesz bufor do temperatury poniżej +30 to w kranach zacznie lecieć zimna woda zamiast ciepłej
> 
> chyba ze CWU nie pochodzi z bufora a z jakiegoś indywidualnego podgrzewacza, wtedy zgoda więcej rurek na dłużej starcza


Mam bufor z zasobnikiem CWU który jest u góry, i mogę bufor rozładować do połowy wysokości do temperatury poniżej 20C, a nadal mam ciepłą wodę w kranach.

----------


## pblochu

pytanko trochę inne
czy zakładając kondensata jako źródełko ciepła powinienem zastosować dodatkowo zabezpieczenie przed wzrostem temperatury medium ponad planowaną.
Kiedyś były takie zaworki odcinające obieg za mieszaczem po przekroczeniu 60*C lub układy odłączające pompę obiegową.
Jak myślicie stosuje się jeszcze takie wynalazki czy to już bezsensu?

----------


## kazik76

*Piczman* tak sobie myślę: przy zasilaniu np. 50sC i standardowej grubości jastrychu rozstaw rurek co30cm może dać uczucie dyskomfortu… może być wyczuwalny przebieg wężownicy
Podobno 7- 8 cm wylewki to zmienia –ale zmieni też bezwładność i koszt ...

----------


## Ogniowy

> pytanko trochę inne
> czy zakładając kondensata jako źródełko ciepła powinienem zastosować dodatkowo zabezpieczenie przed wzrostem temperatury medium ponad planowaną.
> Kiedyś były takie zaworki odcinające obieg za mieszaczem po przekroczeniu 60*C lub układy odłączające pompę obiegową.
> Jak myślicie stosuje się jeszcze takie wynalazki czy to już bezsensu?


Zasadniczo musiałby paść potencjometr sterujący piecem i sterowanie temperaturą w mieszaczu....musiałby to być duuuży zbieg okoliczności....
Zabezpieczenie pompy -kasa nieduża, ja osobiście bym założył....

----------


## kazik76

> Napisał mpoplaw
> 
> jak rozładujesz bufor do temperatury poniżej +30 to w kranach zacznie lecieć zimna woda zamiast ciepłej
> 
> chyba ze CWU nie pochodzi z bufora a z jakiegoś indywidualnego podgrzewacza, wtedy zgoda więcej rurek na dłużej starcza
> 
> 
> Mam bufor z zasobnikiem CWU który jest u góry, i mogę bufor rozładować do połowy wysokości do temperatury poniżej 20C, a nadal mam ciepłą wodę w kranach.


... no właśnie.
Bufor jest (stosunkowo) prostym w konstrukcji urządzeniem wykorzystującym fizyczne nietypowe właściwości wody a o wiele pożyteczniej skomplikowany w działaniu…

----------


## Piczman

*kazik76* ja planuję minimum 7 cm wylewki, może nawet więcej!?

Bezwładność nie jest problemem kiedy włączasz ogrzewanie w Październiku i wyłączasz w Kwietniu, sterownik robi resztę!
O tym było już dużo, dla jednego przypadku pomaga a dla drugiego przeszkadza!
Jeśli chodzi o temp. zasilania to Adam_mk zawsze wspominał o 35 stopniach i tak zakładam, z kolei Depi był za nieco wyższymi temp. z tego co pamiętam?!!!

Taka myśl mnie nachodzi, może zmniejszyć ten rozstaw do 25 cm aby nie było ciepłych i zimnych pól ?  :Roll:  
Ewentualnie pójdzie chłodniejsza woda w obieg, tylko że łazienka ucierpi, 5 m2 i 350 W zapotrzebowania, może już nie być wesoło   :Roll:  
*Ogniowy* przy rozstawie 30 cm wyczuwasz to o czym piszę?

Pozdr.

----------


## NJerzy

> Taka myśl mnie nachodzi, może zmniejszyć ten rozstaw do 25 cm aby nie było ciepłych i zimnych pól ?


Daj rozstaw 20 ewentualnie 25 cm, z tablicy odczytaj temp. zasilania dla takiego rozstawu.
W łazience możesz wtedy wyliczyć rozstaw znając jej zapotrzebowanie i temp. zasilania. Jeśli będzie brakowało mocy to: 
- daj rurki pod prysznicem i wanną
- daj krótsze pętle - wzrośnie średnia temp. wody w rurkach a więc i wydajność
- poprowadź pierwszą  rurkę przy samej ścianie - zobaczysz ile więcej jej się zmieści na tej samej powierzchni podłogi bez zmiany rozstawu.

----------


## NJerzy

To już każdy musi sobie policzyć czy mu coś daje te dodatkowe kilka kWh czy nie. Mnie akurat tak, bo mam bufor o jakieś 20% za mały od optimum.

----------


## Ogniowy

> *kazik76* ja planuję minimum 7 cm wylewki, może nawet więcej!?
> 
> Bezwładność nie jest problemem kiedy włączasz ogrzewanie w Październiku i wyłączasz w Kwietniu, sterownik robi resztę!
> O tym było już dużo, dla jednego przypadku pomaga a dla drugiego przeszkadza!
> Jeśli chodzi o temp. zasilania to Adam_mk zawsze wspominał o 35 stopniach i tak zakładam, z kolei Depi był za nieco wyższymi temp. z tego co pamiętam?!!!
> 
> Taka myśl mnie nachodzi, może zmniejszyć ten rozstaw do 25 cm aby nie było ciepłych i zimnych pól ?  
> Ewentualnie pójdzie chłodniejsza woda w obieg, tylko że łazienka ucierpi, 5 m2 i 350 W zapotrzebowania, może już nie być wesoło   
> *Ogniowy* przy rozstawie 30 cm wyczuwasz to o czym piszę?
> ...


Powiem ci szczerze, że nie zauważyłem , może gdybym specjalnie sprawdzał...
Poza tym mam grubą wylewkę, nad rurami jest prawie wszędzie około 7 cm - może dlatego nie zauważam ciepłych i zimnych pól. Przy zasilaniu salonu temperaturą 35 st. C, na powrocie do rozdzielacza zmierzyłem 26 więc nie jest źle.

----------


## sure

> Dokładnie - u mnie jak weszli, to na korytarze chcieli dawać osobne pętle. Ja im mówie - Panowie, tu będzie i tak rurka na rurce. W korytarzach mam jeno większe różnice w temp. powierzchni - bo idzie na przemian b. ciepłe zasilanie i totalnie wychłodzonypowrót.


Depi, a ile masz tych obiegów? U mnie będzie 7, też wszystkie w korytarzyku będą mieć wyjście, może faktycznie z dodatkowego zrezygnować, tylko małą pętlę na łazienkę zostawić...

----------


## PeZet

Witajcie,
po przeczytaniu wątku pozostaje mi wątpliwość, dlaczego nie jest lepiej dać gęściej rurek, skoro koszt instalacji nieznacznie jest wyższy? 
Przecież temperatura zasilania może być niższa? Pozostaje wówczas zapas mocy.

Zakładam, że wiąże się to z większą ilości pętli, np. tam, gdzie optymalnie byłyby dwie, będą trzy. Jedną zawsze mogę wyłączyć (np w związku z przemelblowaniem pomieszczenia)

I druga wątpliwość:
Czy ma sens montowanie "podrozdzielacza" w pomieszczeniu docelowym?

Proszę o łagodny wymiar kary.

----------


## VPS

Wstawiam skan z projektu OP może się komuś przyda to i to
Jest to projekt OP dla klienta. Wszystkie wyliczenia OZC, przepływy itd zostały wykonane. Parametry 44(zasilanie)/36,6(powrót) zapotrzebowanie ciepła 11649 Wat

----------


## NJerzy

Pokazałbyś jakiś projekt dla domku znacznie lepiej izolowanego cieplnie ...

----------


## pblochu

> o jakiej gęstości piszesz ?? zamiast co 30cm dać co 25 ?? bo zapas mocy jest zawsze, zgodnie z wcześniejszymi tabelami rota str35 podłogówka zasilana +50 stopni z rozstawem 25 cm da 71W/m2 czyli więcej niż ma zapotrzebowana najgorszy domek z temperaturą wewnętrzną +20C


Ja bym polemizował
U mnie w projekcie (przed moją prywatną termomodernizacją   :big grin:  ) było 120W/m2   :Evil:  
Ten potwór energetyczny to C126 z kolekcji Muratora

----------


## krzysno

Przeczytałem ten wątek, i jestem teraz sporo głupszy, niż byłem przed jego przeczytaniem
Jak wielu z nas, sam robię sobie podłogówkę
przeczytałem kilka porad na forum, doradziłem się znajomego sprzedawcy hydraulika i w sobotę zacząłem robić ogrzewanie
na szczęście nie kupiłem sobie spinek więc rozłożyłem tylko kilka metrów rury i skończyłem pracę
w planach miałem ok 80 m podłogówki na parterze i chciałem zrobić 7 obwodów - w strefie brzegowej co 10 cm reszta co 15
po lekturze tego postu mam wielkie wątpliwości 
może ktoś mi doradzi, jak mam to zrobić???
bardzo proszę o pilną poradę bo prace już jutro...

podłoga 9 cm styro ściany 15 wylewka 8 cm

----------


## nowy 5

witam jezeli chodzi o wylewke na podlogowke to  styropian nie cienszy niz 5cm  siatka jezeli juz to na rurki oczywiscie ,uplastyczniacz do betonu zbrojenie rozproszone niezaszkodzi a co do grubosci wylewki to rurki powinny byc przykryte warstwa nie mniejsza niz 5cm czyli ok 6.5 do8 cm betonu od styropianu  styropian powinien byc ulozony zakladki tz. jezeli jest grubosc 10 cm to dac 2 razy po 5 cm pozdro

----------


## Janusz75

Witam,

Od razu uprzedzam, że nie mam wiedzy ani doświadczenia w temacie, dlatego pytanie może być naiwne, ale niemniej proszę o pomoc.

Planujemy prawie na całym dole oraz w łazienkach na górze zrobienie podłogówki, reszta to grzejniki. Nie wiadomo jeszcze jaki będzie piec, bo walka z gazownią trwa: albo gazowy kondensacyjny albo na paliwo stale. Hydraulik proponuje instalacje bez mieszacza, ale z przewymiarowanymi grzejnikami. Wg niego bardziej wydajne bedzie jesli temperatura wody w grzejnikach i ta doprowadzana do rozdzielacza bedzie taka sama.

Ja jestem zielona w temacie, nie znam się. Czy takie rozwiązania są stosowane? Ktoś tak ma? Czy to się sprawdzi?

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.

----------


## edit-blondi

słuchajcie a może mnie cos doradzicie.
"Fachowcy" wykonali podłogówkę nie na rozdzielaczu tylko na RTL-ach. Jedna pętla to łazienka jakieś 3m2 plus wiatrołap jakieś 3,5m2, druga pętla kuchnia - 8m2 i łazienka na pietrze tez coś koło 8-9m2. No i efekt jest taki, że przy grzaniu piecem gazowym podłoga w łazience jest cieplutka, w wiatrołapie troche mniej ciepła, w kuchni ciepła, ale tylko w koło (środek zimny), łazienka na górze zimna. Jak grzejemy kominkiem ( a to jest nasz główne źródło ciepła - gaz to tylko awaryjnie) to w łazience podłoga jest ledwo letnia a cała reszta zimna. Kominek funkcjonuje na pompie, która załancza sie tylko przy zadanej temperaturze ( u nas 72stopnie). Zauważylismy jedna, że jak przełączymy pompę na pracę ciągłą ( wtedy max temperatura jaka możemy osiągnąć to 43-45 stopni) to podłogi się grzeją, ale tak to nie może chodzić.
Nie wiem co z tym fantem dajej zrobić. Parter juz mam wykończony więc nie bardzo jest jak to poprzepinać. Z górą moznaby coś jeszcze robić bo tam mam tylko wylewkę, ale pytanie czy jest sens robić rozdzielacz tylko dla tej górnej łazienki?
Szlag mnie jasny trafia bo chciałam rozdzielacze, ale upierali się, że będzie taniej a wyjdzie na to samo . No i kurna wyszało  :Evil:  , ...że podłoga zimna.
Na szczęście nie dostali jeszcze kasy za robotę  :Lol:

----------


## Deamos

> słuchajcie a może mnie cos doradzicie.
> "Fachowcy" wykonali podłogówkę nie na rozdzielaczu tylko na RTL-ach. Jedna pętla to łazienka jakieś 3m2 plus wiatrołap jakieś 3,5m2, druga pętla kuchnia - 8m2 i łazienka na pietrze tez coś koło 8-9m2. No i efekt jest taki, że przy grzaniu piecem gazowym podłoga w łazience jest cieplutka, w wiatrołapie troche mniej ciepła, w kuchni ciepła, ale tylko w koło (środek zimny), łazienka na górze zimna. Jak grzejemy kominkiem ( a to jest nasz główne źródło ciepła - gaz to tylko awaryjnie) to w łazience podłoga jest ledwo letnia a cała reszta zimna. Kominek funkcjonuje na pompie, która załancza sie tylko przy zadanej temperaturze ( u nas 72stopnie). Zauważylismy jedna, że jak przełączymy pompę na pracę ciągłą ( wtedy max temperatura jaka możemy osiągnąć to 43-45 stopni) to podłogi się grzeją, ale tak to nie może chodzić.
> Nie wiem co z tym fantem dajej zrobić. Parter juz mam wykończony więc nie bardzo jest jak to poprzepinać. Z górą moznaby coś jeszcze robić bo tam mam tylko wylewkę, ale pytanie czy jest sens robić rozdzielacz tylko dla tej górnej łazienki?
> Szlag mnie jasny trafia bo chciałam rozdzielacze, ale upierali się, że będzie taniej a wyjdzie na to samo . No i kurna wyszało  , ...że podłoga zimna.
> Na szczęście nie dostali jeszcze kasy za robotę



Jak mozna laczyc lazienke z wiatrolapem i kuchnie z lazienka na jednej petli  :ohmy:  
To czy na RTL-ach czy na rozdzielaczy to kwestja komfortu podlaczenia i regulacji, ale ograniczanie ilosci petl poprzez laczenie pomieszczen to zgroza  :Evil:

----------


## am76

> Napisał Piczman
> 
> Znalazłem na stronie Roth fajne tabele do podłogówki :
> 
> http://www.roth-polska.com/pdf/instr...wania_podl.pdf
> 
> Tylko są podane wartości dla rurki 17 mm i trzeba brać poprawkę bo większość z nas robi na 16 mm!
> Mnie wychodzi prawie w każdym pomieszczeniu rozstaw 35 cm a i to jest przyjęte dla temp. 35 stopni   
> Chyba mi zostanie dużo rurki bo kupiłem 600 mb na 100 m2   
> ...


Też się podpnam pod pochwałę, można sobie wstępnie oszacować ile tego wszystkiego potrzeba.
Czy wie ktoś może jak by można zmodyfikować dane w tabelkach dla fi=16mm i dla Tz/Tp=35/30 stC?

A tak jeszcze na marginesie - z tych tabelek wynika, że przy obecnie stosowanych ociepleniach domków, rurek w podłodze nie potrzeba zbyt wiele. Ciekawe kiedy fachowcy z wieloletnim doświadczeniem dowiedzą się o tym. Jak na razie to często sotykane oferty wyglądają tak - 
podłogówka full wypas - rostaw co 12 cm
podłogówka standard - rozstaw co 15 cm
podłogówka economic - rozstaw co 20 cm
Nic dziwnego że potem ludzie narzekają - z tym się nie da mieszkać.

----------


## Depi

> ograniczanie ilosci petl poprzez laczenie pomieszczen to zgroza


A niby czemu?

----------


## Julka_G

Witam,

Mam prośbę o weryfikację ułożenia podłogówki - czy nie ma jakiś ewidentnych błędów wykonawczych (próba szczelności powietrzem wyszła ok). Zastanawiała mnie gęstość położenia rurek idących od kołtowni, ale wujaśniono mi, że idą one od rozdzielacza i tak musi być.





Dziękuję za opinie,
Julka

----------


## edit-blondi

> Napisał edit-blondi
> 
> słuchajcie a może mnie cos doradzicie.
> "Fachowcy" wykonali podłogówkę nie na rozdzielaczu tylko na RTL-ach. Jedna pętla to łazienka jakieś 3m2 plus wiatrołap jakieś 3,5m2, druga pętla kuchnia - 8m2 i łazienka na pietrze tez coś koło 8-9m2. No i efekt jest taki, że przy grzaniu piecem gazowym podłoga w łazience jest cieplutka, w wiatrołapie troche mniej ciepła, w kuchni ciepła, ale tylko w koło (środek zimny), łazienka na górze zimna. Jak grzejemy kominkiem ( a to jest nasz główne źródło ciepła - gaz to tylko awaryjnie) to w łazience podłoga jest ledwo letnia a cała reszta zimna. Kominek funkcjonuje na pompie, która załancza sie tylko przy zadanej temperaturze ( u nas 72stopnie). Zauważylismy jedna, że jak przełączymy pompę na pracę ciągłą ( wtedy max temperatura jaka możemy osiągnąć to 43-45 stopni) to podłogi się grzeją, ale tak to nie może chodzić.
> Nie wiem co z tym fantem dajej zrobić. Parter juz mam wykończony więc nie bardzo jest jak to poprzepinać. Z górą moznaby coś jeszcze robić bo tam mam tylko wylewkę, ale pytanie czy jest sens robić rozdzielacz tylko dla tej górnej łazienki?
> Szlag mnie jasny trafia bo chciałam rozdzielacze, ale upierali się, że będzie taniej a wyjdzie na to samo . No i kurna wyszało  , ...że podłoga zimna.
> Na szczęście nie dostali jeszcze kasy za robotę 
> 
> 
> ...


na jednej pętli połączona jest tylko łazienka i wiatrołap bo są to bardzo małe pomieszczenia. Razem jest tam może 6m2 podłogówki. I wbrew pozorom tylko te pomieszczenia nagrzewają sie najszybciej (albo tylko te - zależy od źródła ciepła) więc to połączenie obu pomieszczeń nie stanowi problemu.Pozostałe pomieszczenia czyli kuchnia i łazienka na piętrze są na osobnych pętlach. Problem stanowi to, że przez zastosowanie RTLi (a tym samym brak regulacji przepływu) jest za duży opór na instalacji i podłogówka sie nie nagrzewa.

----------


## Trociu

Jak dla mnie to coś masakrycznie dużo tych rurek. Ile masz tych obwodów? Ta kotłownia to rozumiem na górze pierwszego zdjęcia.

Te cegły na dole to w jakim celu? Dociskają rurki czy coś innego?

Na górnym zdjęciu widzę jakąś rurkę z obciętym końcem. Od czego to? Mam nadzieję, że przed zalaniem zostanie usunięta.

----------


## Trociu

Jeszcze się dopatrzyłem. Na drugim zdjęciu w oddali pod ścianą takie szare na rurce - to pianka ochronna czy łączenie rurek?

A to niebieskie wystające koło cegłówek?

----------


## Ogniowy

> witam jezeli chodzi o wylewke na podlogowke to  styropian nie cienszy niz 5cm  siatka jezeli juz to na rurki oczywiscie ,uplastyczniacz do betonu zbrojenie rozproszone niezaszkodzi a co do grubosci wylewki to rurki powinny byc przykryte warstwa nie mniejsza niz 5cm czyli ok 6.5 do8 cm betonu od styropianu  styropian powinien byc ulozony zakladki tz. jezeli jest grubosc 10 cm to dac 2 razy po 5 cm pozdro


Te 5 cm, to możesz dać w łazience na poddaszu, nad ogrzewanym pomieszczeniem. Grubość ocieplenia przy podłogówce, należy uwzględnić juz przy samym budowaniu domu. Obecnie zasadą a nie przesadą jest danie 20 cm styropianu. 10 cm daje współczynnik 0,29/m.kw/C ,co w prostym przeliczeniu tłumaczy że na każdy dostarczony Wat mocy , 0,29 wata ucieka w ziemię i to tylko przy różnicy 1 stopnia C z 1 metra kwadratowego. A co dopiero jeżeli różnica temperatur między gruntem a podłoga wynosi 20 lub 30 st. C. To, że coś będzie grzało to nie wątpię, ale ile przy 5 cm styropianu spowoduje strat to inna historia...

----------


## Ogniowy

> słuchajcie a może mnie cos doradzicie.
> "Fachowcy" wykonali podłogówkę nie na rozdzielaczu tylko na RTL-ach. Jedna pętla to łazienka jakieś 3m2 plus wiatrołap jakieś 3,5m2, druga pętla kuchnia - 8m2 i łazienka na pietrze tez coś koło 8-9m2. No i efekt jest taki, że przy grzaniu piecem gazowym podłoga w łazience jest cieplutka, w wiatrołapie troche mniej ciepła, w kuchni ciepła, ale tylko w koło (środek zimny), łazienka na górze zimna. Jak grzejemy kominkiem ( a to jest nasz główne źródło ciepła - gaz to tylko awaryjnie) to w łazience podłoga jest ledwo letnia a cała reszta zimna. Kominek funkcjonuje na pompie, która załancza sie tylko przy zadanej temperaturze ( u nas 72stopnie). Zauważylismy jedna, że jak przełączymy pompę na pracę ciągłą ( wtedy max temperatura jaka możemy osiągnąć to 43-45 stopni) to podłogi się grzeją, ale tak to nie może chodzić.
> Nie wiem co z tym fantem dajej zrobić. Parter juz mam wykończony więc nie bardzo jest jak to poprzepinać. Z górą moznaby coś jeszcze robić bo tam mam tylko wylewkę, ale pytanie czy jest sens robić rozdzielacz tylko dla tej górnej łazienki?
> Szlag mnie jasny trafia bo chciałam rozdzielacze, ale upierali się, że będzie taniej a wyjdzie na to samo . No i kurna wyszało  , ...że podłoga zimna.
> Na szczęście nie dostali jeszcze kasy za robotę


Podałabyś jakiś schemat jak to u Ciebie wygląda, może da się coś poprawić a nie spieprzyć :smile:

----------


## Ogniowy

OOOOooops.... dawno takiego fajansu nie widziałem, a te cegły to chyba styropian do ziemi dociskają....ale będzie grzało w przejściu :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## anetabo

Te garby na zakrętach to ma być dekoracja? Nie da się tego solidnie przypiąć? Ogólnie pierwsze zdjęcie to jak parodia podłogówki. 
12 obwodów i wszystkie muszą iść tą samą drogą do tego samego miejsca? Nie można było rozdzielacza ustawić gdzie indziej? Przecież zamiast tych 24 rurek biegnących równolegle wystarczyłyby dwie.

----------


## Ogniowy

[quote="mpoplaw"]


> Zauważylismy jedna, że jak przełączymy pompę na pracę ciągłą ( wtedy max temperatura jaka możemy osiągnąć to 43-45 stopni) to podłogi się grzeją, ale tak to nie może chodzić


czemu tak nie może chodzić ?? pompa CO włącza się na jesieni i wyłącza na wiosnę


No wiesz, 43 na kominku to pewnie z 25 na powrocie do kominka, raczej długo tak nie pociagnie (kominek) - poza tym ten kominek się nie poci??

----------


## boszax

Tak prawidłowo wygląda przejście rurek przez dylatację drzwiową.

Więcej poczytaj tu:http://www.instalacjebudowlane.pl/82-23-53.htm

----------


## mariankossy

Na pierwszym zdjęciu : w przejściu miedzy pomieszczeniami pewnie bądzie dylatacja i tam na każdej powinny być rury ochronne PCV ( dł. 40-50 cm).
Ogólnie fatalnie i czarno to widzę   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :cry:  .
Na drugim zdjęciu to samo: odległości jak przy podłogówce w łazience zasil. z PC, za małe profile łuków ( ciekawe czy przy gięciu plastik w rurze nie pofałdował się i nie ma pęknięć  :cry:   :cry:  )

Jak to robił "fachowiec" to całość do wymiany na jego koszt

----------


## Depi

> bo wychodzą takie kwiatki
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/podlogowk...ok,t156122.htm


Je tam. Takie kwiatki wychodzą jak robią to paproki. Szkoda, że nie porobiłem zdjęc mojej przed zalaniem - była elegancka i oszczędna  :smile:  Po prostu trzeba wszystko robić z głową. Jedyne miejsce, gdzie u mnie się robił lekki sajgon to wejście do rozdzielacza - ale na to raczej chyba nie ma rady - 8 pętli przez 1 drzwi.

A jak wracałem sobie z pokoju i zostawało rury to chyba nonsensem było nie zahaczyć o pralnie? Albo wyrobić trochę w garderobie (która nota bene według OZC w ogóle nie potrzebuje ogrzewania, ale wolałem jednak kilka metrów meandrem tam wcisnąć...)

----------


## Deamos

> Napisał Deamos
> 
> ograniczanie ilosci petl poprzez laczenie pomieszczen to zgroza 
> 
> 
> A niby czemu?


Dla mnie laczenie cieplej lazienki z chlodnym wiatrolapem jest czyms co najmniej dziwnym, osobiscie wolal bym miec oddzielna regulacje w kazdym pomieszczeniu a szczegolnie w tak roznych temperaturowo.

----------


## Julka_G

Dziękuję za wypowiedzi - trochę mnie przeraziliście    :Confused:  .

Jeśli chodzi o przejście pomiędzy kotłownią a wiatrołapem na pierwszym zdjęciu, to wszystkie rurki są tam w otulinie ochronnej z rur PCV około 40cm niebieskich (niestety zdjęcie było zrobione zanim wykonawca schował je w otulinach). 

Ta niebieska rurka co wystaje na zdjęciu dolym, to wyprowadzona woda do umywalki. Cegły dociskają styropian, żeby się nie podnosił. 

Obwodów jest dużo, bo prawie cały dół jest w podłogówce (w salonie są z 4 obwody, w jadalni 1, w kuchni, w hallu 2, w lazience 1, w pralni 1). Zdjecia są z parteru.




> Na drugim zdjęciu to samo: odległości jak przy podłogówce w łazience zasil. z PC, za małe profile łuków ( ciekawe czy przy gięciu plastik w rurze nie pofałdował się i nie ma pęknięć   )
> 
> Jak to robił "fachowiec" to całość do wymiany na jego koszt


O co chodzi z tymi profilami łuków? Ogrzewanie jest z kotła kondensacyjnego, ale fachowiec (polecany zresztą) czesto montuje PC.

Dodatkowe zdjęcie z salonu - na nim zdjecie tych ochronnych rur z PCV).



Julka

----------


## JarekKRK45

Witam , MASAKRA   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## sure

Mam pytanie, czy możliwe jest, aby poszczególne pętle przechodzily pod ściankami g-k? U mnie ścianki ustawione są na własnych "fundamentach" betonowych, najkrótsza droga do rozdzielacza biegnie na skróty przez otwór w tym fundamencie. W końcu i tak wszystko będzie zalane betonem. Czy jakoś dodatkowo zabezpieczyć te przejścia, czy tylko tak jak pod dylatację - peszlem?
I drugie pytanie - na razie skorzystałam  z ropozycji wykonawcy, żeby rurki mocowac do siatki metalowej, co ma stanowic zbrojenie płyty (i pewnie trochę pomoc w ustalaniu odleglości - nie ma folii systemowej). Jakoś mi to wygląda "chałupniczo", ale może się czepiam. Mam wrażenie, że pex miejscami odstaje. Czy sa jakieś dopuszczalne różnice poziomu rurek, żeby to nie wplynęło na sprawność samego ogrzewania?

----------


## Ogniowy

> Napisał Depi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Deamos
> 
> ...


Chyba , że to powrót z  łazienki wpada do wiatrołapu, to już może być uzasadnione, nie sądzisz??

----------


## Ogniowy

> Mam pytanie, czy możliwe jest, aby poszczególne pętle przechodzily pod ściankami g-k? U mnie ścianki ustawione są na własnych "fundamentach" betonowych, najkrótsza droga do rozdzielacza biegnie na skróty przez otwór w tym fundamencie. W końcu i tak wszystko będzie zalane betonem. Czy jakoś dodatkowo zabezpieczyć te przejścia, czy tylko tak jak pod dylatację - peszlem?
> I drugie pytanie - na razie skorzystałam  z ropozycji wykonawcy, żeby rurki mocowac do siatki metalowej, co ma stanowic zbrojenie płyty (i pewnie trochę pomoc w ustalaniu odleglości - nie ma folii systemowej). Jakoś mi to wygląda "chałupniczo", ale może się czepiam. Mam wrażenie, że pex miejscami odstaje. Czy sa jakieś dopuszczalne różnice poziomu rurek, żeby to nie wplynęło na sprawność samego ogrzewania?


Mogą przechodzić i zrób to właśnie tak jak napisałeś, daj peszel z 20 cm przed i za otworem, w otworze włącznie. Co do odstawania siatki i rurek, to jeżeli nie przekracza to 2 cm to nie bierz do głowy. Przyjdzie wylewka i zasadniczo się przyciśnie, siądzie trochę styropian i przy założonych poziomach i tak wyjdzie trochę więcej niż ci wychodzi z wyliczeń.

----------


## Julka_G

> Te garby na zakrętach to ma być dekoracja? Nie da się tego solidnie przypiąć? Ogólnie pierwsze zdjęcie to jak parodia podłogówki. 
> 12 obwodów i wszystkie muszą iść tą samą drogą do tego samego miejsca? Nie można było rozdzielacza ustawić gdzie indziej? Przecież zamiast tych 24 rurek biegnących równolegle wystarczyłyby dwie.


Propozycja była taka, aby rozdzielacze były w kotłowni - pasowała mi taka opcja, ale nie byłam świadoma konsekwencji...

----------


## profus

Teraz na tym zdjęciu widać, że łuki są chyba kątem prostym. Czy w tych miejscach nie są zagięte(załamane) rurki ? No chyba bym się bał, że są.

----------


## niezły

Dajcie spokój kobiecie  nie jest wcale tak żle a tym bardziej nie ma powodu do wymiany całej instalacji podłogówki  jakieś błędy na pewno są  popełnione ale generalnie oby wszystkie Wasze podłogówki były tak zrobione

----------


## Deamos

> Chyba , że to powrót z  łazienki wpada do wiatrołapu, to już może być uzasadnione, nie sądzisz??


Fakt, powrot jeszcze moze byc uzasadniony

----------


## Julka_G

> Teraz na tym zdjęciu widać, że łuki są chyba kątem prostym. Czy w tych miejscach nie są zagięte(załamane) rurki ? No chyba bym się bał, że są.


Czy próba szczelności wtedy przeszła by bez problemu? (bo przeszła)

Julka

----------


## niezły

> Tak prawidłowo wygląda przejście rurek przez dylatację drzwiową.
> 
> Więcej poczytaj tu:http://www.instalacjebudowlane.pl/82-23-53.htm


No nie do końca prawidłowa  sama dylatacja jak najbardziej jest prawidłowa ale rury przechodzące przez  dylatację nie sa  zabezpieczone przed  uszkodzeniem

----------


## Julka_G

> Dajcie spokój kobiecie  nie jest wcale tak żle a tym bardziej nie ma powodu do wymiany całej instalacji podłogówki  jakieś błędy na pewno są  popełnione ale generalnie oby wszystkie Wasze podłogówki były tak zrobione


DOBRY człowieku DZIĘKUJĘ, bo noc była by nieprzespana...  :wink:  

Zrobiłam małe przesłuchanie męża  :wink:  i rurki przy przejściach są wszędzie zabezpieczone rurkami ochronnymi PCV, także folia biegnie wzdłuż ścian/drzwi tak jak pytaliście. 

Tak czy tak, wszystkie pytania i uwagi Wasze przekażę instalatorowi i kierownikowi budowy.

Pzdr,
Julka

----------


## VPS

To może ja wstawię zdjęcie.

----------


## civic9

naprawdę duże ryzyko przy braku tych peszli w dylatacjach?

cholera, prawie wszystkiego przypilnowałem... ale tego sobie nie przypominam...

są dylatacje, ładnie porobione pętle, nie ma za dużo tych rurek w dylatacjach (po 2 na pomieszczenie - zasilanie i powrót), część przechodzi przez ściany i wtedy były peszle.

podłogówka była wygrzewana na maxa - wtedy nic się nie stało, chodzi prawie cały ten sezon... jeszcze się coś może stać? wszystko już wykończone.

----------


## pierwek

no właśnie mam podobnie - tzn przy dylatacjach brak jakichkolwiek osłon rurek...   :Confused:   - do tej pory nie uświadamiałem sobie nawet że to błąd...

----------


## edit-blondi

> Napisał Deamos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Depi
> 
> ...


cholera nie znam sie na tym, ale chyba tak jest. Najpierw podłogówka przechodzi przez łazienkę a potem idzie do wiatrołapu. Jeśli podłogowka się grzeje to jest ok, bo w łazience podłoga jest sporo cieplejsza niz w wiatrołapie.

----------


## Depi

> I drugie pytanie - na razie skorzystałam  z ropozycji wykonawcy, żeby rurki mocowac do siatki metalowej, co ma stanowic zbrojenie płyty (i pewnie trochę pomoc w ustalaniu odleglości - nie ma folii systemowej). Jakoś mi to wygląda "chałupniczo", ale może się czepiam. Mam wrażenie, że pex miejscami odstaje. Czy sa jakieś dopuszczalne różnice poziomu rurek, żeby to nie wplynęło na sprawność samego ogrzewania?


Ou dzizas! No sama przeczytaj to i pomyśl - nie łatwiej było wziąć jak biały człowiek folię systemową i przyczepić do styropianu? 

Co do "łączenie" - oczywiście, że mówimy o powrotach. W ten sposób ogrzewa się pomieszczenia, w których nie potrzebujemy jakiejś konkretnej temparatury przecież (na moim przykładzie - pralnia i 2 garderoby, wiatrołap).

----------


## edit-blondi

[quote="Ogniowy"]


> Napisał edit-blondi
> 
> Zauważylismy jedna, że jak przełączymy pompę na pracę ciągłą ( wtedy max temperatura jaka możemy osiągnąć to 43-45 stopni) to podłogi się grzeją, ale tak to nie może chodzić
> 
> 
> czemu tak nie może chodzić ?? pompa CO włącza się na jesieni i wyłącza na wiosnę
> 
> 
> No wiesz, 43 na kominku to pewnie z 25 na powrocie do kominka, raczej długo tak nie pociagnie (kominek) - poza tym ten kominek się nie poci??


no właśnie dlatego co napisałeś powyżej. Pompa od kominka z PW ma pracować w trybie nastawu (nie wiem czy to sie tak dokładnie nazywa) ale chodzi o to, że nastawiam tam temperaturę np 68C i pompa załancza się tylko wtedy jeśli temperatura przekroczy zadaną o 4C i pracuje dopóki temperatura nie spadnie o 2C od zadanej. Pompa się wyłancza a kominek ponownie grzeje wodę do zadanej temperatury.I tak to ma wygląać. Zresztą chyba nie tylko przy kominku tak pracuja pompy. Jeśli na sterowniku zmienię tryb na pracę ciągłą to pompa nie zważa wogóle na nastawiona temperaturę i non stop przerzuca wodę. A wtedy max osig kominka to ledwie 43-45C. A to stanowczo za mało no i tak jak napisałeś kominek długo nie pociągnie.

----------


## OGC

> cholera nie znam sie na tym, ale chyba tak jest. Najpierw podłogówka przechodzi przez łazienkę a potem idzie do wiatrołapu. Jeśli podłogowka się grzeje to jest ok, bo w łazience podłoga jest sporo cieplejsza niz w wiatrołapie.


Też się nie znam ale z tego co piszą to dół masz chyba znośnie (najpierw łazienka potem wiatrołap). 
A może góra ci nie grzeje bo zapowietrzona podłogówka ?
U mnie są na rozdzielaczach jakieś automatyczne odpowietrzniki (podobno).
No i pamiętam, że przy napełnianiu podłogówki trzeba było trochę czekać (czas typu dzień, dwa) żeby to się odpowietrzyło - tak przynajmniej wciskali mi instalatorzy.

----------


## edit-blondi

> Napisał edit-blondi
> 
> cholera nie znam sie na tym, ale chyba tak jest. Najpierw podłogówka przechodzi przez łazienkę a potem idzie do wiatrołapu. Jeśli podłogowka się grzeje to jest ok, bo w łazience podłoga jest sporo cieplejsza niz w wiatrołapie.
> 
> 
> Też się nie znam ale z tego co piszą to dół masz chyba znośnie (najpierw łazienka potem wiatrołap). 
> A może góra ci nie grzeje bo zapowietrzona podłogówka ?
> U mnie są na rozdzielaczach jakieś automatyczne odpowietrzniki (podobno).
> No i pamiętam, że przy napełnianiu podłogówki trzeba było trochę czekać (czas typu dzień, dwa) żeby to się odpowietrzyło - tak przynajmniej wciskali mi instalatorzy.


Dół dobrze? chyba raczej jedna petla czyli łazienka + wiatrołap bo to jest wpięte najbliżej pieca. Kuchnia już nie działa tak jak trzeba.
mnie też tak wciskali, że się zapowietrzyła, ale przyjechali odpowietrzyli i sytuacja sie wogóle nie zmieniła. Mój główny problem to brak rozdzielaczy, na których możnaby wyregulować przepływ. Na RTLach to zupełnie nie zdaje egzaminu. Zbyt duże opory na instalacji i woda płynie sobie tam gdzie są mniejsze czyli na kaloryfery. Dodam, że po zakręceniu kaloryferów wszystko hula jak trzeba.

Proszę się ich, żeby przyjechali chyba już od grudnia i coś z tym zrobili a oni maja to totalnie gdzieś.   :Evil:

----------


## OGC

To może zostaw podłogówkę w spokoju a zajmij się kaloryferami.
Nie znam się ale może jakoś się da w kaloryferach zmniejszyć przepływy ...
Gdzieś w sieci znalazłem chyba opis pasujący do twojej instalacji:
_"... 1. Pompa winna być moim zdaniem na zasilaniu. Można to zrobić dwojako. Albo na wyjściu z pieca rozdzielić na 2 główne obwody, czyli grzejniki i podłoga (i to nieważne gdzie). Czyli 1 pompa do wszystkiego, ale tu różnica poziomów i bezwładność podłogówki może sprawić, że będzie łatwiej pchać w grzejniki i podłoga będzie niedogrzana (można ewentualnie kryzować obieg grzejników żeby wyrównać opory - ale to zabawa). ..."_
Może to "kryzowanie" ci pomoże.

----------


## edit-blondi

Kaloryfey mam wszystkie skryzowane na 2 lub 3. To zostało zrobione za radą Jacka z firmy Aqua. Generalnie on widział tylko mozliwość odpięcia podłogówki i zrobienia na rozdzielaczach, ale trzeba by rozwalic podłogi na parterze a to nie wchodzi w rachubę. Dodatkowo stwierdził, że coś z piecem jest nie tak bo grzeje sie za szybko (około 1minuty ma 65C) a brak jest przełożenia na temperaturę kaloryferów (nie są aż tak gorące). Generalnie to mnie sie też to jakos mało podoba bo nagrzanie parteru o jakieś 2 stopnie trwa około 4-5h  :ohmy: . Góra jest generalnie zminiejsza o jakies 1-1,5C niz parter.

----------


## freetask

> To może ja wstawię zdjęcie.
> [obrazek]


masz już wykończoną podłogę i grzejesz? czy w miejscu gdzie jest tyle tych rurek izolowanych można wyczuć, że podłoga jest chłodniejsza?

----------


## mario1976

> Dajcie spokój kobiecie  nie jest wcale tak żle a tym bardziej nie ma powodu do wymiany całej instalacji podłogówki  jakieś błędy na pewno są  popełnione ale generalnie oby wszystkie Wasze podłogówki były tak zrobione


Też się przychylam....tu jest masa inwestorów co za każde uchybienie (widziane oczywiście nie u siebie bo ich budowy są idealne   :Wink2:  ) linczowaliby wykonawcę, kazali zdejmować kilkaset mb rurek (na jego KOSZT !!!!!) walić do sądu etc. A teksty typu: Tragedia, straszne, o Boże.....- to porządek dzienny.

Ja bym się specjalnie nie przejmował  (fakt, że widziałem ładniej...nie wiem czy lepiej położone)- jakbyś tak jak zdecydowana reszta nie zamieszczała zdjęc (a co za tym idzie nie słuchała komentarzy) to spałabyś spokojniej   :Wink2:

----------


## Ogniowy

> Kaloryfey mam wszystkie skryzowane na 2 lub 3. To zostało zrobione za radą Jacka z firmy Aqua. Generalnie on widział tylko mozliwość odpięcia podłogówki i zrobienia na rozdzielaczach, ale trzeba by rozwalic podłogi na parterze a to nie wchodzi w rachubę. Dodatkowo stwierdził, że coś z piecem jest nie tak bo grzeje sie za szybko (około 1minuty ma 65C) a brak jest przełożenia na temperaturę kaloryferów (nie są aż tak gorące). Generalnie to mnie sie też to jakos mało podoba bo nagrzanie parteru o jakieś 2 stopnie trwa około 4-5h . Góra jest generalnie zminiejsza o jakies 1-1,5C niz parter.


Jest inne , łatwiejsze rozwiązanie ale wymagające nakładów finansowych. Wywaliłbym RTL, zbudował mieszacz z regulacją temperatury i zasilił to wszystko temperaturą do 55 st. C czyli dopuszczalną do podłogówki, po wyregulowaniu będzie hulać jak ta lala, a tam gdzie grzejniki za małe i nie ma podłogówki, trzeba załozyć większe.
A co do pieca to ewidentnie nie odbiera odpowiedniej ilości wody, co może oznaczać albo zdławienie gdzieś instalacji, albo nieodpowiedni wymiennik(bo jak rozumiem kominek jest podłączony przez wymiennik)Generalnie temat do sprawdzenia i ustalenia konkretnej przyczyny a nie polemizowanie. Tak szybko to nie jest ok, tym bardziej że grzejniki nie za bardzo ciepłe.
A tak na marginesie z jakich rur i jakich średnic masz wykonaną instalację???

----------


## sailor_ro

To i ja coś powiem,moja podłogówka w sumie też nie najlepiej wyglądała jak to ułożyli,ale grzeje ... wyśmienicie.Wiec posluchaj sie Niezłego i zajmij sie wyborem glazury,terakoty lub planowaniem wakacji  :smile:

----------


## VPS

> masz już wykończoną podłogę i grzejesz? czy w miejscu gdzie jest tyle tych rurek izolowanych można wyczuć, że podłoga jest chłodniejsza?


To nie jest izolacja. Jest to peszel ochronny założony na rury które przechodzą przez dylatację pomiędzy płytami grzewczymi. Długość peszla ok 40cm.
Odpowiedź - wszystko ciepłe nie ma chłodniejszych miejsc.

----------


## sure

> Napisał sure
> 
> I drugie pytanie - na razie skorzystałam  z ropozycji wykonawcy, żeby rurki mocowac do siatki metalowej, co ma stanowic zbrojenie płyty (i pewnie trochę pomoc w ustalaniu odleglości - nie ma folii systemowej). Jakoś mi to wygląda "chałupniczo", ale może się czepiam. Mam wrażenie, że pex miejscami odstaje. Czy sa jakieś dopuszczalne różnice poziomu rurek, żeby to nie wplynęło na sprawność samego ogrzewania?
> 
> 
> Ou dzizas! No sama przeczytaj to i pomyśl - nie łatwiej było wziąć jak biały człowiek folię systemową i przyczepić do styropianu?


Depi - jasne, że łatwiej! A do tego prościej, bezpieczniej, a być może i trwalej!    :Evil:  
Problem w tym, że po prostu na tym tle mam sporą różnicę poglądów z moimi wykonawcami. Niestety, to, że tak wyszło już w tej chwili nie zalezy ode mnie (względy "pozamerytoryczne", których już nie chcę tutaj rozważać). Dlatego staram się dokąłdnie temat przerobić, by nie wpakowac się z tym ogrzewaniem w jakies powazniejsze kłopoty. Np. mam 12 cm styro pod podłogówkę (8 +2 +2 APS 100). Zastanawiam się, czy jednej z warstw 2cm nie wyrzucić, zamieniając na 2cm styro APS 200 z folią systemową. Wersja z metalową siatka jest na razie tylko w 1 pomieszczeniu 10m2, pozostalo jeszcze ze 100m2 do położenia. 
Czy taka zamiana da mi jakieś wymierne korzyści?

----------


## edit-blondi

> Napisał edit-blondi
> 
> Kaloryfey mam wszystkie skryzowane na 2 lub 3. To zostało zrobione za radą Jacka z firmy Aqua. Generalnie on widział tylko mozliwość odpięcia podłogówki i zrobienia na rozdzielaczach, ale trzeba by rozwalic podłogi na parterze a to nie wchodzi w rachubę. Dodatkowo stwierdził, że coś z piecem jest nie tak bo grzeje sie za szybko (około 1minuty ma 65C) a brak jest przełożenia na temperaturę kaloryferów (nie są aż tak gorące). Generalnie to mnie sie też to jakos mało podoba bo nagrzanie parteru o jakieś 2 stopnie trwa około 4-5h . Góra jest generalnie zminiejsza o jakies 1-1,5C niz parter.
> 
> 
> Jest inne , łatwiejsze rozwiązanie ale wymagające nakładów finansowych. Wywaliłbym RTL, zbudował mieszacz z regulacją temperatury i zasilił to wszystko temperaturą do 55 st. C czyli dopuszczalną do podłogówki, po wyregulowaniu będzie hulać jak ta lala, a tam gdzie grzejniki za małe i nie ma podłogówki, trzeba załozyć większe.
> A co do pieca to ewidentnie nie odbiera odpowiedniej ilości wody, co może oznaczać albo zdławienie gdzieś instalacji, albo nieodpowiedni wymiennik(bo jak rozumiem kominek jest podłączony przez wymiennik)Generalnie temat do sprawdzenia i ustalenia konkretnej przyczyny a nie polemizowanie. Tak szybko to nie jest ok, tym bardziej że grzejniki nie za bardzo ciepłe.
> A tak na marginesie z jakich rur i jakich średnic masz wykonaną instalację???


czy mógłbys coś więcej na temat tego rozwiązania, które proponujesz? Z tego co wiem to mieszacz do podłogówki jest założony - no bo być musi. Napisz prosze więcej szczegółów. RTL mam trzy bo są trzy pętle podłogówki.

A jeśli chodzi o piec to podobną przyczyne podała inna ekipa, którą poprosiłam o sprawdzenie instalacji. Czyli to o czym piszesz, że gdzieś za wyjściem z pieca musi być zdławienie (jakieś niepotrzebne załamanie rur czy cuś  :Confused:  ) i to może być przyczyna. Wymiennik mam alfa laval, ale do ilu kw to nie pamiętam, musiałabym poszukać na fakturze.
Rury to cholercia nie wiem jakie są grube, ale chyba są ok bo ta druga ekipa nie miała zastrzerzeń. Nie podobało im sie tylko zwężenie rur od kominka do naczynia wzbiorczego bo podobno może utrudnić to samoczynne odpowietrzanie. A tak to nie mieli zastrzeżeń.

Zaś wykonawcy instalacji tak na sucho podejrzewają, że zawór trójdrożny może szfankować. No  ale dupy im sie nie chce ruszyć, żeby to sprawdzić. Koniec końców jeśli się nie pojawią to chyba wezmę inną ekipę i poproszę o zrobienie porządku z ta instalacją a rachuneczek potrącę z wynagrodzenia za wykonanie instalacji.  :Wink2:

----------


## Ogniowy

> czy mógłbys coś więcej na temat tego rozwiązania, które proponujesz? Z tego co wiem to mieszacz do podłogówki jest założony - no bo być musi. Napisz prosze więcej szczegółów. RTL mam trzy bo są trzy pętle podłogówki.
> 
> A jeśli chodzi o piec to podobną przyczyne podała inna ekipa, którą poprosiłam o sprawdzenie instalacji. Czyli to o czym piszesz, że gdzieś za wyjściem z pieca musi być zdławienie (jakieś niepotrzebne załamanie rur czy cuś  ) i to może być przyczyna. Wymiennik mam alfa laval, ale do ilu kw to nie pamiętam, musiałabym poszukać na fakturze.
> Rury to cholercia nie wiem jakie są grube, ale chyba są ok bo ta druga ekipa nie miała zastrzerzeń. Nie podobało im sie tylko zwężenie rur od kominka do naczynia wzbiorczego bo podobno może utrudnić to samoczynne odpowietrzanie. A tak to nie mieli zastrzeżeń.
> 
> Zaś wykonawcy instalacji tak na sucho podejrzewają, że zawór trójdrożny może szfankować. No  ale dupy im sie nie chce ruszyć, żeby to sprawdzić. Koniec końców jeśli się nie pojawią to chyba wezmę inną ekipę i poproszę o zrobienie porządku z ta instalacją a rachuneczek potrącę z wynagrodzenia za wykonanie instalacji.


Czekaj, czegoś nie rozumiem, masz założony mieszacz do podłogówki i do tego 3 rtl .... miałem na mysli skierowanie do grzejników pod które podłączyli ci podłogówkę wodę z mieszacza o temperaturze 35-55 stopni, czyli wpuszczenie w grzejnik takiej temperatury , żeby swobodnie przeleciała przez grzejnik i rogrzała podłogę. Nie rozumiem gdzie masz ten mieszacz??? Czy ty masz podłogówkę z mieszacza i oddzielnie podłogówkę w 3 pomieszczeniach podłączoną pod grzejniki??? RTL zakłada się na grzejnikach aby kierować do podłogi temperaturę nie wyższą niż nastawa zaworu, więc nie bardzo rozumiem jak masz to wszystko podłączone. Coś mi to nie gra... Wyjaśnij może jak , co i gdzie.... :sad:

----------


## edit-blondi

> Napisał edit-blondi
> 
> 
> czy mógłbys coś więcej na temat tego rozwiązania, które proponujesz? Z tego co wiem to mieszacz do podłogówki jest założony - no bo być musi. Napisz prosze więcej szczegółów. RTL mam trzy bo są trzy pętle podłogówki.
> 
> A jeśli chodzi o piec to podobną przyczyne podała inna ekipa, którą poprosiłam o sprawdzenie instalacji. Czyli to o czym piszesz, że gdzieś za wyjściem z pieca musi być zdławienie (jakieś niepotrzebne załamanie rur czy cuś  ) i to może być przyczyna. Wymiennik mam alfa laval, ale do ilu kw to nie pamiętam, musiałabym poszukać na fakturze.
> Rury to cholercia nie wiem jakie są grube, ale chyba są ok bo ta druga ekipa nie miała zastrzerzeń. Nie podobało im sie tylko zwężenie rur od kominka do naczynia wzbiorczego bo podobno może utrudnić to samoczynne odpowietrzanie. A tak to nie mieli zastrzeżeń.
> 
> Zaś wykonawcy instalacji tak na sucho podejrzewają, że zawór trójdrożny może szfankować. No  ale dupy im sie nie chce ruszyć, żeby to sprawdzić. Koniec końców jeśli się nie pojawią to chyba wezmę inną ekipę i poproszę o zrobienie porządku z ta instalacją a rachuneczek potrącę z wynagrodzenia za wykonanie instalacji. 
> ...


cholera teraz to mnie zbiiłeś z tropu.  :cry:   Mieszacz na pewno jest bo ostatnio ich o to pytałami o ile dobrze pamiętam to ustawiony chyba na 50c. Generalnie to mam zrobiony sytem jak to nazwała ekipa "jodełkowy". a podłogówka nie jest podłączona bezpośrednio do kaloryfera. Wygląda to tak, że biegnie sobie jakaś tam głowna rura do ogrzewania i od tego odchodzą odnogi do kaloryferów. I takie same odnogi odchodzą na podłogówkę. Przy każdej pętli mam zrobione w ścianie takie małe skrzyneczki, w których jest miejsce na założenie regulatorów(tam sie odpowietrza podłogówki i myślałam, że to właśnie tam jest RTL  :Confused:  ).

Sama juz nie wiem. Te głąby to ani się od nich cos dowiedzieć, ani dupy ruszyć nie chcą, żeby coś z tym zrobić.
Ale tak na chłopski rozum sobie myslę, że skoro jest tylko jeden obieg czyli kaloryfery i podłogówka i jest załozony mieszacz to pewnie dlatego kaloryfey nie maja takiej dużejj temperatury bo woda schładzana jest w całym obiegu  :cry:  Ponadto przekrój rurek do podłogówki jest sporo mniejszy od CO, więc woda leci sobie tam gdzie nie ma oporu czyli kaloryferki a przepchnąć się przez podłogówkę już nie ma siły.
dobrze kombinuję  :Lol:

----------


## OGC

> Wygląda to tak, że biegnie sobie jakaś tam głowna rura do ogrzewania i od tego odchodzą odnogi do kaloryferów. I takie same odnogi odchodzą na podłogówkę. Przy każdej pętli mam zrobione w ścianie takie małe skrzyneczki, w których jest miejsce na założenie regulatorów(tam sie odpowietrza podłogówki i myślałam, że to właśnie tam jest RTL  ).


Najlepiej porób zdjęcia i zamieść na forum.
Czyli masz szafki z rozdzielaczami ?
Takie podobne coś do tego:

----------


## Ogniowy

> cholera teraz to mnie zbiiłeś z tropu.   Mieszacz na pewno jest bo ostatnio ich o to pytałami o ile dobrze pamiętam to ustawiony chyba na 50c. Generalnie to mam zrobiony sytem jak to nazwała ekipa "jodełkowy". a podłogówka nie jest podłączona bezpośrednio do kaloryfera. Wygląda to tak, że biegnie sobie jakaś tam głowna rura do ogrzewania i od tego odchodzą odnogi do kaloryferów. I takie same odnogi odchodzą na podłogówkę. Przy każdej pętli mam zrobione w ścianie takie małe skrzyneczki, w których jest miejsce na założenie regulatorów(tam sie odpowietrza podłogówki i myślałam, że to właśnie tam jest RTL  ).
> 
> Sama juz nie wiem. Te głąby to ani się od nich cos dowiedzieć, ani dupy ruszyć nie chcą, żeby coś z tym zrobić.
> Ale tak na chłopski rozum sobie myslę, że skoro jest tylko jeden obieg czyli kaloryfery i podłogówka i jest załozony mieszacz to pewnie dlatego kaloryfey nie maja takiej dużejj temperatury bo woda schładzana jest w całym obiegu  Ponadto przekrój rurek do podłogówki jest sporo mniejszy od CO, więc woda leci sobie tam gdzie nie ma oporu czyli kaloryferki a przepchnąć się przez podłogówkę już nie ma siły.
> dobrze kombinuję


Już to sobie wyobraziłem i kumam o co w tym biega, faktycznie problemem może być wyregulowanie tego systemu i jego sprawne działanie. Ogólnie na grzejniki nie idzie więcej niż 50 st. C- wynika z twojej wypowiedzi. W takim wypadku nigdy nie będziesz miała odzwierciedlenia ciepła pieca na grzejnikach w stosunku do pieca. Jeżeli grzejniki nie są powiększone do zmniejszonej temperatury zasilanie to będzie zimno. Zrób prosty eksperyment. Pozakręcaj wszystkie grzejniki i puść w ruch podłogi. Powinny w miarę szybko się rozgrzać. Daj sygnał czy tak wyszło.
A poza tym po co zakładać RTL w szafkach na każdy obieg jak z mieszacza nie ma prawa popłynąć więcej niż ustawione 50 st. Chyba że jako forma dodatkowego zabezpieczenia i dodatkowo dodatkowych oporów przepływu wody. Nie do końca to rozumiem. Masz rację , że przepływy przez grzejniki są szybsze niż przez podłogówkę. To trzeba znacznie skryzować grzejniki aby przewaliła się woda z odpowiednią prędkością przez rury w podłodze. 
Pytanie: na jakiej prędkości chodzi pompa?? Jeżeli na 1, czy 2, daj na 3 i pozakręcaj kaloryfery. Czekam na info jak to się zachowało.

Sorki, teraz przeczytałem kilka postów wyżej, że po zakręceniu wszystko gra. 
Powiem tak, polikwidować opory na podłogówkach, to znaczy wypieprzyć te RTL , pokryzować grzejniki w zależości od ich wielkości. W najgorszym wypadku pompa musi w tym układzie chodzić na 3 biegu, a jako zabezpieczenie założyć wyłącznik pompy po przekroczeniu np. 55 st. C. Na chwilę obecną tyle. A jeszcze mam 1 pomysła, zmniejsz temperaturę na piecu na 50 stopni i zostaw na razie tak jak jest, i zobacz jak będzie pracował piec, czy dalej będzie się włączał na 1 minutę.
Twój system nie będzie działał klik i ciepło. W tym rozwiązaniu pompę się włącza jesienią a wyłącza wiosną a temperaturę w domu zmienia się nastawą na mieszaczu. To się da wyregulować, ale bezwładność tego jest okropna i powiem ci że gdybyś zrobiła sterowanie mieszaczem przez sterownik pogodowy byłoby prawdopodobnie najłatwiej tym sterować. Ja na twoim miejscu skryzowałbym bardziej grzejniki i znalazł ustawienie pośrednie - tzn. podłoga grzeje i grzejniki grzeją, Termostaty na grzejnikach jeśli masz, napewno pomagają.

----------


## edit-blondi

Cyknę wieczorem fotkę,

----------


## edit-blondi

> Napisał edit-blondi
> 
> Wygląda to tak, że biegnie sobie jakaś tam głowna rura do ogrzewania i od tego odchodzą odnogi do kaloryferów. I takie same odnogi odchodzą na podłogówkę. Przy każdej pętli mam zrobione w ścianie takie małe skrzyneczki, w których jest miejsce na założenie regulatorów(tam sie odpowietrza podłogówki i myślałam, że to właśnie tam jest RTL  ).
> 
> 
> Najlepiej porób zdjęcia i zamieść na forum.
> Czyli masz szafki z rozdzielaczami ?
> Takie podobne coś do tego:


Grzesiu jak ja bym miała taką skrzyneczkę to nie byłoby problemu i wszystko chodziłoby jak w zegarku. Wszystko się rozchodzi o to, że tego rozdzielacza nie ma   :cry:

----------


## tacim

Może nie do końca w temacie ale dzieki Waszym informacjom mam wątpliwości co do majstra od CO. Powiedział, że połaczenie kondensata 100% podłogi z kominkiem z płaszczem wodnym to zły pomysł, rury kładzie max 50m. Jak określił lepiej chodzi ogrzewanie a zrobienie zamiast 5 obiegów np 8 zaden problem o co mu kaman. ???

----------


## Ogniowy

> Może nie do końca w temacie ale dzieki Waszym informacjom mam wątpliwości co do majstra od CO. Powiedział, że połaczenie kondensata 100% podłogi z kominkiem z płaszczem wodnym to zły pomysł, rury kładzie max 50m. Jak określił lepiej chodzi ogrzewanie a zrobienie zamiast 5 obiegów np 8 zaden problem o co mu kaman. ???


Możesz wyjaśnić dlaczego kondensat i kominek to zły pomysł...? Jakie są argumenty??. A powiedz mi jaka powierzchnię będziesz miał ogrzewaną podłogówką, że max 50 m rury i 8 obiegów. Powiedz coś więcej....

----------


## mariankossy

> Może nie do końca w temacie ale dzieki Waszym informacjom mam wątpliwości co do majstra od CO. Powiedział, że połaczenie kondensata 100% podłogi z kominkiem z płaszczem wodnym to zły pomysł, rury kładzie max 50m. Jak określił lepiej chodzi ogrzewanie a zrobienie zamiast 5 obiegów np 8 zaden problem o co mu kaman. ???


Z tego co czytam to wychodzi że majster za bardzo " kumaty" to nie jest.  :sad:  

Ciekawe jak rozwiąże podłączenie kominka do systemu z kondensatem??

Widziałem już "ciekawe rozwiązania",  :Wink2:   :Wink2:  
 takie że gazem grzali kominek  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## tacim

Co do majstra też tak myślę. A co do kominka z płaszczem to przez wymiennik ciepła chyba trzeba bo kominek chodzi w obiegu otwartym a kondensat w zamkniętym ale wiecie to nie jest śmieszne dać dom w ręce majstra co opowiada takie rzeczy.

----------


## Ogniowy

> Co do majstra też tak myślę. A co do kominka z płaszczem to przez wymiennik ciepła chyba trzeba bo kominek chodzi w obiegu otwartym a kondensat w zamkniętym ale wiecie to nie jest śmieszne dać dom w ręce majstra co opowiada takie rzeczy.


Oczywiście , że przez wymiennik. Nie widzę problemu w pdłączniu kondensata do kominka. To zupełnie normalny piec gazowy, w którym dodatkowo odzyskuje się ciepło z kondensacji pary wodnej. Jedyny problem to sprawność, gdyż jak wiemy im niższa temperatura powrotu do pieca, tym większa korzyść z kondensacji. Ale w czym ten tój majster widzi problem to ja naprawdę nie wiem. Przy odpowiednim spięciu kominka i podłogówki zasadniczo powrót do kondensata nie przekroczy 40 st. C, a jak wiadomo kondensacja wtedy nadal występuje. Obawiam się że twój majster zamierza podłączyć kominek przez piec szeregowo , bez wymiennika, i zapewne dlatego mu nie pasuje jedno do drugiego....

----------


## tacim

No dokładnie cos go boli i dlatego zmiana majstra nastąpi  :smile:

----------


## Piczman

Ja mam taki :

http://allegro.pl/item597320566_rozd..._473_7_ob.html

Dołóż te 30 zł i masz wszystko   :Wink2:  
No tak ale jeszcze szafka   :Roll:   A może bez niej? Gdzie będzie rozdzielacz ?

----------


## mariankossy

> Ja mam taki :
> 
> http://allegro.pl/item597320566_rozd..._473_7_ob.html
> 
> Dołóż te 30 zł i masz wszystko   
> No tak ale jeszcze szafka    A może bez niej? Gdzie będzie rozdzielacz ?


Taki ja mam i regulacja temperatury jest prosta na rozdzielaczu ( ustawiasz przepływ w zależnosci od temp. w pomieszczeniu)
np. salon 21 st C to pętle ustawione równo na przepływ 0,6l/nim, kuchnia 20st C to pętla ustawiona na 0,5 l/ min,  itd.
Panel pogodówki mam w salonie ,sypialnia i pokoje synow  na górze ustawione przepływy od 0,4 do 0,6 l/min przy temp 19 -23 st C , i chulało tak przez całą zimę.  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Savik

Witam, czy możecie mi doradzić jakiej firmy rurki należy/można użyć do wykonania podłogówki? Jestem teraz na etapie dogadywania się ze specem i chcę mieć pewność, że mi jakiegoś kitu nie wciśnie .

----------


## Deamos

> Witam, czy możecie mi doradzić jakiej firmy rurki należy/można użyć do wykonania podłogówki? Jestem teraz na etapie dogadywania się ze specem i chcę mieć pewność, że mi jakiegoś kitu nie wciśnie .


Byle o tym sporo, ale z tego co mam w glowie to WAWIN, TECE, HERZ mozesz brac spokojnie  :wink:

----------


## edde

znacie może dobry a niezbyt skomplikowany program do obliczenia podłogówki?
ozc mam policzone, teraz chcę policzyć resztę, tylko czym? programy firmowe sankomu typu C.O. troszkę za mocno zagmatwane, Kan Quick Floor w wersji Basic za mało dokładne a do Extended jakoś nie mogę się dobić (zero odzewu ze strony firmy Kan), mam jeszcze OVplan, z tym, że nie do końca wierzę temu oprogramowaniu, czasami po zmianie parametrów nie zmienia wyników obliczeń, znacie coś jeszcze?

----------


## mattdl

> znacie może dobry a niezbyt skomplikowany program do obliczenia podłogówki?
> ozc mam policzone, teraz chcę policzyć resztę, tylko czym? programy firmowe sankomu typu C.O. troszkę za mocno zagmatwane, Kan Quick Floor w wersji Basic za mało dokładne a do Extended jakoś nie mogę się dobić (zero odzewu ze strony firmy Kan), mam jeszcze OVplan, z tym, że nie do końca wierzę temu oprogramowaniu, czasami po zmianie parametrów nie zmienia wyników obliczeń, znacie coś jeszcze?


Ja na kod dostepu do Kan Quick Extended czekalem ok miesiac. Cierpliwosci...

----------


## edde

> Ja na kod dostepu do Kan Quick Extended czekalem ok miesiac. Cierpliwosci...


  :ohmy:   :cry:  o w mordę   :cry:  
a mozesz powiedzieć na ile użyteczny jest ten program, np. w porównaniu z Basic, jest to aplikacja zewnętrzna czy dostępna przez www?
bo jeśłi warto to bym ich trochę przycisnął telefonicznie albo osobiście nawet, niedaleko mam   :Wink2:

----------


## mattdl

> Napisał mattdl
> 
> Ja na kod dostepu do Kan Quick Extended czekalem ok miesiac. Cierpliwosci...
> 
> 
>    o w mordę   
> a mozesz powiedzieć na ile użyteczny jest ten program, np. w porównaniu z Basic, jest to aplikacja zewnętrzna czy dostępna przez www?
> bo jeśłi warto to bym ich trochę przycisnął telefonicznie albo osobiście nawet, niedaleko mam


Wersja extended to www
W wersji basic masz wyliczenia tylko dla rur o sr. 18 i nie masz wpływu na prawie żadne parametry. Extended daje Ci dużo więcej opcji np.zmianę grubości rury, wylewki. Wart przetestowania.

----------


## Savik

> Napisał Savik
> 
> Witam, czy możecie mi doradzić jakiej firmy rurki należy/można użyć do wykonania podłogówki? Jestem teraz na etapie dogadywania się ze specem i chcę mieć pewność, że mi jakiegoś kitu nie wciśnie .
> 
> 
> Byle o tym sporo, ale z tego co mam w glowie to WAWIN, TECE, HERZ mozesz brac spokojnie


Dzięki Deamos. W piątek widzę się z instalatorem to zobaczę co on mi zapoda  :smile:

----------


## listek

> znacie może dobry a niezbyt skomplikowany program do obliczenia podłogówki?
> ozc mam policzone, teraz chcę policzyć resztę, tylko czym? programy firmowe sankomu typu C.O. troszkę za mocno zagmatwane, Kan Quick Floor w wersji Basic za mało dokładne a do Extended jakoś nie mogę się dobić (zero odzewu ze strony firmy Kan), mam jeszcze OVplan, z tym, że nie do końca wierzę temu oprogramowaniu, czasami po zmianie parametrów nie zmienia wyników obliczeń, znacie coś jeszcze?


Ja liczyłem tak.

1. Zapotrzebowanie poszczególnych pomieszczeń z OZC (wg STAREJ NORMY PN a nie EU, takainformacja jest na stronie Kisan'a)
2.Obliczanie ze zworów i tabel Kisana'a.
3. "Wrysowanie" petli z rzeczywistym rozstawem rurem w programie graficznym.
4. Obliczenie z rysunku rzeczywistej długości rurek.
5Tak wykonany projet przekazałem ludkowi, który bedzie mi robił instalacje. ma dac znac czy jest ok.


Liczyłem dla jak najmniejszej temperatury zasilania w moim przypadku.
Tz-40
Tp-36
T pomieszczeń 20, łazienki 25

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Piczman

> dzięki chłopy, mnie identyczna proponowali za 826zł a tutaj 420 + 45 wysyłka + 138 szafka


Bierz śmiało, firma jest ok, kupowałem na przedpłatę poza Allegro ( bo coś tam taniej ) i mnie w balona nie zrobili   :Lol:

----------


## Savik

Witam,
mam kolejne pytanie (widząc waszą fachowość - pewnie uznacie je za lamerskie  :smile: ) ile Wam weszło rury w podłogówkę?
Pytam bo dostaję bardzo zróżnicowane oferty:
0d 1 km do 2 km rurki.
Domek ma po podłodze ok. 246m2 z czego podłogówka będzie na 193.
Zastanawiam się skąd takie zróżnicowanie...

----------


## Savik

> Napisał Savik
> 
> Zastanawiam się skąd takie zróżnicowanie...
> 
> 
> ten pierwszy liczył średnio 50W/m2 a ten drugi z starego już mocno nieaktualnego powiedzenia 100W/m2 pewnie chłop pochodzi z dawnych czasów albo twój domek jest koszmarnie kiepsko ocieplony na granicy normy
> 
> PS ja w swoim domku mam wyliczone przez siebie 505mb rurki fi 16 na 7 obwodach o łącznej powierzchni netto 108,2m2 a brutto 136m2


Wydaje mi się, że kwestia ocieplenia to raczej standard:
- ściany Porotherm 30 +12 cm styro;
- podłoga parter 12 cm (6+6) styro, na piętrze 6 cm (3+3) styro;
- dach wełna  25 cm (15 cm + 10cm)

Zaczyna mnie to stresować, bo budżet nie z gumy, a oferty (na samą podłogówkę) wachają się od 8 do 40 kPLN, w tym robocizna od 2500 do 8500   :ohmy:

----------


## Piczman

U mnie poszło 445 mb rurki fi 16 w 8 obwodach , powierzchnia 100 m2 !

Lekko przewymiarowałem, według obliczeń poszło by ok. 400 mb !

----------


## mariankossy

Srednio 6 mb rury na 1 m2 podłogi, i nie ma co przesadzać ( dasz za mało to musisz grzać  wode zasilającą rurki do wyższej temperatury)

Pętle do 100mb , przy fi 16 mm.

Na 15 pętli w domu 134m2 poszło prawie 800 mb wavina, i uważam że się to sprawdziło.

----------


## Piczman

> ten rozdzielacz jest z nyplami, czy przed wkręceniem złączek odkręcałeś nyple, czy może kupiłeś te droższe złączki z gwintem wewnętrznym


Jest z nyplami na 3/4 , kupiłem złączki z gwintem wewnętrznym , coś koło 12 zł/szt. Wavina !

----------


## mariankossy

> Napisał Piczman
> 
> Jest z nyplami na 3/4 , kupiłem złączki z gwintem wewnętrznym , coś koło 12 zł/szt. Wavina !
> 
> 
> gdzie to kupiłeś ?? w katalogu wavina są tylko zagniatane złaczki pex i nie mogę tam znaleźć skręcanych ??
> http://content.wavin.com/WAXPL.NSF/pages/underfloorheating-pptPL/$FILE/Ogrzewanie_podlogowe_Wavin.pdf


Wystarczy podjechać do najbliższej hurtowni i poprosic o złączki skręcane do rozdzielaczy pod rury wavina fi 16  :big grin:   :big grin:  ,

----------


## Piczman

Dokładnie tak! Kupiłem w przeciętnym małym sklepie hydraulicznym !

----------


## edde

> Napisał mattdl
> 
> Ja na kod dostepu do Kan Quick Extended czekalem ok miesiac. Cierpliwosci...
> 
> 
>    o w mordę   
> a mozesz powiedzieć na ile użyteczny jest ten program, np. w porównaniu z Basic, jest to aplikacja zewnętrzna czy dostępna przez www?
> bo jeśłi warto to bym ich trochę przycisnął telefonicznie albo osobiście nawet, niedaleko mam


no i nie było tak strasznie, jest już mail z kodem, teraz tylko wolną chwilę znaleźć i jazda   :Wink2:

----------


## sure

Witajcie, poradźcie proszę, czy jest sensowne połozenie rurek podlogówki bez uwzględnienia stref brzegowych (dwoje drzwi balkonowych o szerokości 270cm - nie sa jakies super cieple, k = 1.1 chyba). czy nie będzie zimno? Projektant mi zaplanował rozstaw równo po 15cm pod drewnem. Niby wzięli do projektu dane dotyczące konstrukcji, ale coś mi to zbyt prosto wygląda...

----------


## Foczki

> Na koniec gwóźdź do trumny. Co robi cieniutka warstwa folii w rurkach pex/al/pex?


Zmniejsza dyfuzję tlenu, stabilizuje rurę, nadaje możliwość trwałych odkształceń bez odkształceń sprężystych  :smile:  oraz zwiększa koszt o około 50% w odniesieniu do rur z barierą EVOH  :big tongue: 

sure, przy tak szerokim oknie wskazane strefy brzegowe.

----------


## sure

> sure, przy tak szerokim oknie wskazane strefy brzegowe.


Czy można je zrobić w taki sposób, że zagęści się rurki poszczególnych petli pod oknami np. z 20cm na 15? Projekt był wykonywany z uwzględnieniem pokrycia terakotą (chyba przez pomyłkę   :Confused:   ),  przy drewnie podali, żeby zmienić odległość na 15cm. Zapotrzebowanie pomieszczenia 50m2 określili na 3020 W...

----------


## channel8

Potrzebuję rady! Dopiero zaczynamy budowę, a już pojawił się problem. Chcemy w całym domku zrobić ogrzewanie podłogowe. Projekt uwzględnia "tradycyjne". Chodzi mi o fundament. Majster powiedzial, ze przy takim fundamencie i grzaniu podlogowym "jakis tam punkt zero" nie będzie zerem. Plyta fundamentowa kończy sie na czymś takim -0,07.  Majster powiedział, ze do podlogówki to za wysoko. W fundamencie mam 20 cm styropianu. I jak to rozwiązać? Dać mniej styro w fundament? Wkopać sie kilka cm glębiej? czy dolozyć styropian i tym czymś ułożyc rurki od grzania podłogowego? Poradźcie, bardzo proszę.

----------


## edde

wyliczyć grubość warstw podłogi i na odpowiednim poziomie wylać chudziak (czyli pewni klika cm niżej niż zamierzano, ale to gdybanie, to zmierzyć i policzyć trzeba)

----------


## sure

Podłogówka "pod górkę" i co z tego wynika??

Właśnie okazało się, że jedna z pętli będzie 75 cm wyżej (co jest związane z konstrukcjią budynku, różnica poziomu w 2 częściach parteru). Ale z tego powodu woda do 1 pętli, łazienkowej, będzie miała od rozdzielacza drogę  "pod górkę". Czy z tego może wyniknąć jakiś problem z regulacją, czy funkcjonowaniem tej instalacji? Czy wymaga to jakichś dodatkowych urządzeń?

----------


## Foczki

sure,

co do 3000 W to sporo, jak masz dobrze wykonaną izolację i budynek w nowej technologii to powinno 2000 wystarczyć. Oczywiście wymaga to dokładnych obliczeń.

Strefy brzegowe robi się dokładnie tak jak powiedziałeś, zagęszcza się rurki pod ścianami gdzie są okna. np. o 5 cm ale to również powinno wyjść z obliczeń.

Pod górkę możesz pchać na ta wysokość. Woda która będzie "spływać" będzie wytwarzać podciśnienie i "ciągnąć" wodę która ma popłynąć pod górkę  :smile:  Przy różnicy 3 metrów (cała kondygnacja) robi się rozdzielacz na każde piętro.

----------


## sure

> sure,
> 
> co do 3000 W to sporo, jak masz dobrze wykonaną izolację i budynek w nowej technologii to powinno 2000 wystarczyć. Oczywiście wymaga to dokładnych obliczeń.
> 
> Strefy brzegowe robi się dokładnie tak jak powiedziałeś, zagęszcza się rurki pod ścianami gdzie są okna. np. o 5 cm ale to również powinno wyjść z obliczeń.
> 
> Pod górkę możesz pchać na ta wysokość. Woda która będzie "spływać" będzie wytwarzać podciśnienie i "ciągnąć" wodę która ma popłynąć pod górkę  Przy różnicy 3 metrów (cała kondygnacja) robi się rozdzielacz na każde piętro.


Dzięki serdeczne, trochę rozwiałeś moje wątpliwości. Tez mi się te 3000 wydaje sporo, z drugiej strony po lekturze forum moja izolacja wydaje się dość przeciętna. Ściany z gazobetonu 24cm, styropian 14cm, strop - wełna mineralna 30cm, pod podłogą (na gruncie) 12cm styro. Czyli chyba dość przeciętnie Do tego jeszcze 2 drzwi balkonowych i okna... może rzeczywiście wyjdzie takie zapotrzebowaanie? Czy gdzieś to mogę sprawdzić?

----------


## anetabo

> Tez mi się te 3000 wydaje sporo, z drugiej strony po lekturze forum moja izolacja wydaje się dość przeciętna. Ściany z gazobetonu 24cm, styropian 14cm, strop - wełna mineralna 30cm, pod podłogą (na gruncie) 12cm styro. Czyli chyba dość przeciętnie Do tego jeszcze 2 drzwi balkonowych i okna... może rzeczywiście wyjdzie takie zapotrzebowaanie? Czy gdzieś to mogę sprawdzić?


Hahaha, żarty sobie robisz?
Toż to rewelacyjna izolacja.
Na tym forum jest cała masa bajkopisarzy  których jedynym celem jest przelewanie na forum swoich wyobrażeń i fantazji, także zapomnij o tych bajkac. Ja mam 10 na gruncie, 12 na ścianach i 25 wełny i jest ciepło....

----------


## sure

> Napisał sure
> 
> Czy gdzieś to mogę sprawdzić?
> 
> 
> audytor OZC liczy takie rzeczy, powinieneś zacząć od tego, bo on potrafi też policzyć w biegu czy opłaca się dodać 5cm izolacji zgodnie z trendem coraz droższego ciepła


Nie bawiłam sie w audytora na początku, mając zaufanie, że profesjonalna firma to profesjonalnie policzy. Teraz przyznam, że żałuję. Kiedy na stronie kan liczyłam sobie zapotrzebowanie tym programem uproszczonym, przyjmując jako typ ocieplenia "przeciętny", wyszło mi podobnie - a to malo dokladny program...





> mnie dla przykładu wyszło że przy 20cm styropianu na ścianach 10 na podłodze i 45cm na suficie moje zapotrzebowanie na ciepło to średnio 23W/m3 rozkład rurek podłogówki wyszedł co 35cm a strefy brzegowe są zbędne
> 
> PS u ciebie za bardzo nie ma co gdybać według tabel rotha różnica między 3KW a 2KW dla 50m2 to będzie rozstaw rurek miedzy 35 a 25cm albo podnosisz temperaturę zasilania na +55 i przy grubym dywanie na grubym parkiecie z R=0,15 masz w pokoju +22 mimo że rozstaw co 30cm


Ha, czyli to, że zmieniłam sobie rozstaw rurek z założenia "pod drewnem zagęścić wszędzie do 15 cm" (to niby miało skorygować błąd że policzyli to dla terakoty, ale wtedy pętle miały po 140m!) - ostatecznie będzie strefa brzegowa co 15cm, reszta 20 - 25. Jeśli za gęsto, rozumiem, że temp. zasilania można wziąć niższą, ew. regulować przepływy? Dla drewna to chyba nawet korzystniej?

Czy jest dostępny jakiś program OZC nie wymagający bardzo fachowej wiedzy, którym mogłabym sama sobie wyliczyć zapotrzebowanie na ciepło budynku?

----------


## Piczman

> Czy jest dostępny jakiś program OZC nie wymagający bardzo fachowej wiedzy, którym mogłabym sama sobie wyliczyć zapotrzebowanie na ciepło budynku?


Skoro ja sobie poradziłem to i Ty dasz radę, trzeba tylko cierpliwości i matematykę w palcu   :Wink2:  Całą resztę masz tam podane na tacy, wszystkie wartości,materiały itp.
Powodzenia   :big tongue:

----------


## sure

> Napisał sure
> 
> Czy jest dostępny jakiś program OZC nie wymagający bardzo fachowej wiedzy, którym mogłabym sama sobie wyliczyć zapotrzebowanie na ciepło budynku?
> 
> 
> Skoro ja sobie poradziłem to i Ty dasz radę, trzeba tylko cierpliwości i matematykę w palcu   Całą resztę masz tam podane na tacy, wszystkie wartości,materiały itp.
> Powodzenia


"Tam", czyli gdzie? Może polecisz jakąś sensowną stronę z programem?  :wink:

----------


## Piczman

TUTAJ

Ściągnij OZC 4.0 , są w nim błędy z tego co wiem i są dodatkowe aktualizacje ale na początek sprawdź swoje siły   :Wink2:

----------


## civic9

podręcznikowo skopana podłogówka:
http://biznes.interia.pl/nieruchomos...ejscia,1304987

 :smile:

----------


## anetabo

> Napisał anetabo
> 
> Ja mam 10 na gruncie, 12 na ścianach i 25 wełny i jest ciepło....
> 
> 
> czyli masz górną granice obowiązujących dzisiaj norm, odejmij sobie po 1 cm izolacji i twój domek miałby duże problemy z odbiorem
> 
> PS osobiście zwiedzałem kiedyś domek wczesny gierek w którym koszt ogrzewania był 1000zł/miesiąc, właściciel był zadowolony, też mówił że jest ciepło i że się dobrze mieszka


Ja osobiście nawet w takim domku mieszkam... Domek wczesny wałęsa 450m2. Przed wymianą pieca koszty ogrzewania 1000-1200zł/m-c.
Nie każdy chce mieszkać w 3 litrowym domku parterowym.
A co do granic norm i minus jednego centymetra - to nie raz już było udowadniane - że dodatkowe centymetry niewiele zmieniają, na pewno mniej niż jakość izolacji, rekuperacja i dobrze wykonana podłogówka... Czy komuś to podejdzie pod kalkulator czy nie.
Sugerujesz, że jak domek będzie miał niższą kategorię energooszczędności to nie można go odebrać??? Wielką moc powierzono tym "audytorom"  :wink:

----------


## sure

> Napisał sure
> 
> Nie bawiłam sie w audytora na początku, mając zaufanie, że profesjonalna firma to profesjonalnie policzy
> 
> 
> firma przyjmując zapotrzebowanie 60W/m2 okazała się jak dla mnie dość profesjonalna, u mnie jak na razie nie było jeszcze takiej która zeszła by poniżej 120W/m2 na moje zapewnienia że przeliczyłem projekt na 23W/m2 odpowiadali że to na pewno nigdy nie ogrzeje domu, proponowali 2km rurki 14 obwodów i w niektórych miejscach zagęszczenie na 8cm dla raptem 130m2 powierzchni


No nieźle! Czyli niepotrzebnie narzekam...    :Wink2:    A w moim wypadku to istotne, bo mieszkam w I strefie klimatycznej, ten program OZC wtedy uwzględnia tem. -16 C, co, zapewniam, zdarza się u nas bardzo rzadko. W razie niedoszacowania zapotrzebowania mogę np. dogrzać dom kominkiem.



> Napisał sure
> 
> Czy jest dostępny jakiś program OZC nie wymagający bardzo fachowej wiedzy, którym mogłabym sama sobie wyliczyć zapotrzebowanie na ciepło budynku?
> 
> 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/obliczenia-w-ozc,t96412.htm
> OZC to taki rozbudowany kalkulator, ty musisz tylko podstawić dane, on zrobi resztę za ciebie
> ja polecam darmowego Kisana 3,0 liczy według starej normy bez uwzględniania mostków termicznych czym upraszcza sprawę przy wprowadzaniu danych w porównaniu do purmo 4,0


Niezły "kalkulator" - spędziłam nad nim wczoraj chyba dwie godziny, początkowo bez instrukcji (ale to było niewykonalne). To nawet ciekawa zabawa, choć osobie z przygotowaniem 'technicznym" pewnie byłoby łatwiej...

----------


## sure

Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie - gdzie znajdę informację, jak przeprowadzać próbę szczelności instalacji (wodną)? Pamiętam, że ma być wypełniona wodą pod odpowiednim (jakim?) ciśnieniem chyba przez 20 godzin, ale nie mogę przypomnieć sobie, gdzie to czytałam?...    :Confused:

----------


## listek

> Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie - gdzie znajdę informację, jak przeprowadzać próbę szczelności instalacji (wodną)? Pamiętam, że ma być wypełniona wodą pod odpowiednim (jakim?) ciśnieniem chyba przez 20 godzin, ale nie mogę przypomnieć sobie, gdzie to czytałam?...


Zobacz na stronie kisan'a

----------


## sure

> w instrukcji montażu podłogówka.pl jest informacja 5 barów przez 24h, a w dzienniku *Piczman* jest zdjęcie maszynki do prób
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3230348.htm#3230348


O własnie, o to mi chodziło! 

A przy okazji - czy jest sens zamiast peszli w miejscach strategicznych (przejścia pod dylatacją, podłączenie rozdzielacza) zastosować jako osłonki pexów taką typowa izolację do rur w instalacji grzewczej? A przynajmniej, czy nie ma przeciwskazań?

----------


## Piczman

Ja zrobiłem z izolacji, niektórzy nie robią wcale więc powinno być ok   :Wink2: 

PS. A tą maszynkę do ciśnień sprzedałem , jak chcesz kupić to Insbud ma taką za 200 zł !

----------


## sure

> Ja zrobiłem z izolacji, niektórzy nie robią wcale więc powinno być ok  
> 
> PS. A tą maszynkę do ciśnień sprzedałem , jak chcesz kupić to Insbud ma taką za 200 zł !


Przyjrzałam się bliżej, rzeczywiście, te czerwone otuliny to nie peszle - male fotki, musiałam przeoczyć. Jakie zastosowałeś?
A maszynkę chyba będę mieć, ale dzięki za wskazówkę...    :smile:

----------


## Piczman

> male fotki


  :ohmy:  

Po otwarciu kliknij jeszcze raz na zdjęcia, są na całą stronę   :Wink2: 

Ja dałem zwykłe otuliny czerwone ,,,

----------


## sure

> Napisał sure
> 
> male fotki
> 
> 
>   
> 
> Po otwarciu kliknij jeszcze raz na zdjęcia, są na całą stronę  
> 
> Ja dałem zwykłe otuliny czerwone ,,,


No nie, oczywiście wiem, że się powiększają, ale nie miałam czasu otwierać wszystkich. A za pierwszym razem pominęłam te z otulinami, bo na małych fotkach wydawały się czymś innym. Bardzo typowa pomyłka....  :wink: 

Skoro jesteś tak pomocny, podaj jeszcze, proszę, z czego masz dylatacje pomiędzy pętlami?     :big grin:

----------


## Piczman

Z płyty chyba pilśniowej czy jak to się nazywa, masz taką z tyłu za meblami   :big grin: 
Szwagier miał takie paski to sobie "pożyczyłem"   :Wink2:

----------


## sure

...i czy jest sens dopłacać za rozdzielacz z przepływomierzami?  Czy to w praktyce się przydaje?    :Confused:

----------


## Piczman

Ja się dowiem dopiero w tym sezonie grzewczym   :Roll:  
Ale nawet jak nie pokazują to na pewno dławią przepływ kiedy trzeba, ja się nawet nie zastanawiałem ,,,

----------


## rusek007

> ...i czy jest sens dopłacać za rozdzielacz z przepływomierzami?  Czy to w praktyce się przydaje?


Mam rozdzielacz z przepływomierzami, ale w sumie do regulacji nie są niezbędne, raczej to gadżet.

----------


## rusek007

> Ja się dowiem dopiero w tym sezonie grzewczym   
> Ale nawet jak nie pokazują to *na pewno dławią przepływ kiedy trzeba*, ja się nawet nie zastanawiałem ,,,


Jak sama nazwa mówi, przepływomierz mierzy przepływ a nie dławi, do tego służą zawory.

----------


## listek

> Napisał sure
> 
> ...i czy jest sens dopłacać za rozdzielacz z przepływomierzami?  Czy to w praktyce się przydaje?   
> 
> 
> Mam rozdzielacz z przepływomierzami, ale w sumie do regulacji nie są niezbędne, raczej to gadżet.


a jak chcesz to wyregulować ?

----------


## Piczman

Moje służą do regulacji przepływu, nie wiem, może są jakieś inne ?   :Roll:

----------


## marjucha

> Moje służą do regulacji przepływu, nie wiem, może są jakieś inne ?


Mam podobnie  :Wink2:

----------


## Piczman

Dawaj ta ziemię na podkarpacie   :Wink2:

----------


## marjucha

> Dawaj ta ziemię na podkarpacie


A przyjedź se po nią  :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## rusek007

> Napisał rusek007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał sure
> 
> ...


Regulacje można przeprowadzić w bardzo prosty sposób.
Przymykasz zawory dławiące, zakładasz termometr na powrotnych rurkach i mierzysz temperaturę poszczególnych pętli starając się uzyskanie podobnego wyniku na każdym powrocie. Potrzeba trochę cierpliwości i gotowe. Ostatecznie taką regulację możesz wykonać w ciągu kilku dni.

----------


## sure

> Napisał listek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał rusek007
> 
> ...


A teraz napiszcie dla porównania - jak się reguluje z wykorzystaniem przepływomierzy?

(żebym mogła wybrać, co wygodniejsze lub łatwiejsze)

----------


## janekbo

> A teraz napiszcie dla porównania - jak się reguluje z wykorzystaniem przepływomierzy?


Kręcisz taką przekładaną nakładką obserwując kulkę na sprężynce w środku przezroczystych rurek będącą wyżej lub niżej w zależności od wskazywanego przepływu. Kilka minut i masz nastawione tak jak w projekcie. 
Później regulujesz w zależności od własnych subiektywnych doznań.

----------


## rusek007

Ale i tak metoda z termometrem i pomiarem temperatury powrotów jest najlepsza. Co z tego, że przy pomocy przepływomierza uzyskasz (skomensujesz opory) jednakowy przepływ cieczy, gdzie wiadomo, że dłuższa  pętla bedzie bardziej oddawać ciepło niż krótsza w wyniku czego podłoga nie będzia miała jednakowej temperatury na całości płyty. Fakt, rozdzielacz z przepływomierzem wygąda bardziej fachowo i tyle.

----------


## janekbo

> Ale i tak metoda z termometrem i pomiarem temperatury powrotów jest najlepsza. Co z tego, że przy pomocy przepływomierza uzyskasz (skomensujesz opory) jednakowy przepływ cieczy, gdzie wiadomo, że dłuższa  pętla bedzie bardziej oddawać ciepło niż krótsza w wyniku czego podłoga nie będzia miała jednakowej temperatury na całości płyty. Fakt, rozdzielacz z przepływomierzem wygąda bardziej fachowo i tyle.


Mówimy o podłogówce zaprojektowanej i prawidłowo wykonanej czy o partyzantce wszędzie co 10cm? W projekcie masz dokładnie napisane jaki ma być przepływ.

----------


## rusek007

janekbo- co Ty wiesz na temat budowania.
Jaka partyzantka?
Jesteś pewny, że wszystkie firmy są tak dokładne i wszystko robią według książki?

----------


## anetabo

> Co z tego, że przy pomocy przepływomierza uzyskasz (skomensujesz opory) jednakowy przepływ cieczy, gdzie wiadomo, że dłuższa  pętla bedzie bardziej oddawać ciepło niż krótsza w wyniku czego podłoga nie będzia miała jednakowej temperatury na całości płyty. Fakt, rozdzielacz z przepływomierzem wygąda bardziej fachowo i tyle.


A po kiego grzyba wszędzie taki sam przepływ?
Chyba policzyłeś sobie wcześniej podłogówkę, żeby wiedzieć jakie mają być przepływy w każdym obwodzie?
Tu piszemy o unikaniu błędów a nie użalamy się nad sobą, że nasz rozdzielacz to niezła zabawka na wielotygodniowe zabawy z termometrem...

I z jakimi firmami i ich dokładnością książkową wyjeżdżasz skoro temat jest jak wół: podłogówka samemu...
Co Ty w ogóle wiesz o budowaniu...?

----------


## sure

Czy sa jakies ogólne zasady regulacji podłogówki z wykorzystaniem odczytu przeplywomierzy? Jezeli zmieniamy np. temp. zasilania lub nie uzyskujemy zadowalających efektów grzewczych? Choć słyszalam zdania, że raz wyregulowana podlogówka ma działać dobrze, ale podejrzewam, że różnie bywa?

----------


## listek

> Napisał rusek007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał listek
> 
> ...


Mam z przepływomierzami.
Jeszcze nie regulowałem   :oops:

----------


## mattdl

Planuje na parterze układ mieszany- kaloryfery w salonie i podłogówkę w części jadalniano-kuchennej otwartej na salon. Podłogówka sterowana za pomocą termostatów pokojowych. Czy macie jakieś doświadczenia ze sterowania układu mieszanego?Jak to sensownie połapać żeby miało ręce i nogi...

----------


## NJerzy

Układ mieszany jest z założenia mało sensowny. Aby to działało poprawnie to musisz zrobić osobne sterowanie do każdej części.

----------


## sure

> Układ mieszany jest z założenia mało sensowny. Aby to działało poprawnie to musisz zrobić osobne sterowanie do każdej części.


Ja mam kaloryfery tylko w sypialniach. Czy muszą mieć jakiś oddzielny system sterowania? Nie wystarczą zwykłe termostaty na zaworach? (jeśli nie mylę pojęć)

----------


## NJerzy

Podłogówka rzadko potrzebuje więcej niż 30C, a kaloryfery rzadko mniej niż 55C. Przemyśl to dobrze i zrozumiesz dlaczego układ mieszany to praktycznie dwa osobne układy CO.

----------


## sure

No, są dwa układy CO ze wspólnym kotłem. Kocioł (i podlogówka) będzie sterowana pogodowo. Czy do grzejników potrzebuję dodatkowego sterowania?

----------


## Foczki

do grzejników zakładasz termostaty i wsio

----------


## cybzolw

No dobrze jednak zadam to pytanie bo nie znalazłem informacji ( pewnie jestem ślepy  :smile:  ).

Na jakiej podstawie przyjmujecie rozstaw rurek w podłogówce. Oczywiście obliczenia w OZC mam zrobione, czyli mam zapotrzebowanie. I teraz nie wiem jakie rozstawy rurek przyjąć. 

Ktoś pomoże?

----------


## Foczki

Jak masz OZC dla pomieszczenia to na jego podstawie robisz średnice i rozstaw rur. Zakładasz temperaturę zasilania i delta T (dla wszystkich pomieszczeń tak samo), ograniczasz rozstaw rurek do "co 5 cm" ograniczasz długość pętli, dobierasz wielkość płyty grzejnej i strefy brzegowej, obliczasz opory warstwy z i nad rurkami, obliczasz opór warstw pod rurkami. Przy obliczeniach pilnujsz aby temperatura podłogi nie była zbyt wysoka i opór hydrauliczny w rurkach nie był zbyt duży. Jak masz mieszaną instalacje to jeszcze pilnujesz aby uniknąć rozregulowania hydraulicznego.

Krócej się nie dało  :big tongue: 

Acha, metodę obliczeń wsp. przenikania najlepiej z PN-EN-ISO 6946 a nie przyjmować z tabel.
Norma do obliczeń to PN-EN 1264-1 - 1264-4
Obliczenia uproszczone rozstawu można wykonać według instrukcji producenta rur (nie będę robił reklamy więc poszukać sobie samemu linków).
Do obliczeń dokładniejszych pozostaje skorzystać z programów komputerowych.

----------


## edde

możesz skorzystać z programu Kan: w wersji tej podstawowej nieco zbyt prosty, rozszerzona troszkę więcej daje, ciekawym narzędziem może być też program OVplan firmy Oventrop, z niego właśnie sobie teraz korzystam, ma więcej zmiennych, można sobie przestawiać, kombinować, obserwować jak zmieniają się inne parametry po zmianie jednego z nich

----------


## mariankossy

> No, są dwa układy CO ze wspólnym kotłem. Kocioł (i podlogówka) będzie sterowana pogodowo. Czy do grzejników potrzebuję dodatkowego sterowania?


Zeby to poprawnie hulało (ale nie musi  :Lol:   )trzeba do ukł. podłogówki dodać układ z mieszaczem.  np taki jak na zdjęciu (ok 2000zł) http://www.ogrzewnictwo.pl/index.php...ms=596&cms=266

a taniej to mogą być takie problemy:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/problem-z...wki,t95458.htm

----------


## Piczman

> Na jakiej podstawie przyjmujecie rozstaw rurek w podłogówce. Oczywiście obliczenia w OZC mam zrobione, czyli mam zapotrzebowanie. I teraz nie wiem jakie rozstawy rurek przyjąć.


http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3202956.htm#3202956

Było 2 strony wcześniej   :Wink2:

----------


## sure

> Napisał sure
> 
> No, są dwa układy CO ze wspólnym kotłem. Kocioł (i podlogówka) będzie sterowana pogodowo. Czy do grzejników potrzebuję dodatkowego sterowania?
> 
> 
> Zeby to poprawnie hulało (ale nie musi   )trzeba do ukł. podłogówki dodać układ z mieszaczem.  np taki jak na zdjęciu (ok 2000zł) http://www.ogrzewnictwo.pl/index.php...ms=596&cms=266
> 
> a taniej to mogą być takie problemy:
> 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/problem-z...wki,t95458.htm


Czyli to znaczy, że mieszacz przy rozdzielaczu jest korzystniejszy? Czy ten konkretnie system polecasz ze względu na dobrą automatykę?

----------


## RobertD69

Mam pytańko. Kupiłem rozdzielacze do podłogówki, takie jak Piczman. A teraz jest pytańko. Gdzie podłączyc zasilanie a gdzie powrót. Na górnej belce są regulowane przepływomierze a na dolnej zawory odcinające. Na stronach Purmo zasilanie podłączone było na górną belkę z przepływomierzami a np. Piczman i inni stosowali zasilanie na belkę z zaworem.

----------


## Piczman

> a np. Piczman i inni stosowali zasilanie na belkę z zaworem.


Zasilanie mam na górną belkę,tam gdzie są przepływomierze,,, skąd ten pomysł że jest odwrotnie ?

----------


## RadziejS

Nie pamiętam dokładnie, ale wydaje mi się, że widziałem 2 rodzaje przepływomierzy - jeden typ że daje się je na zasilaniu, inny, że na powrocie.

----------


## RobertD69

Piczman napisał:

Zasilanie mam na górną belkę,tam gdzie są przepływomierze,,, skąd ten pomysł że jest odwrotnie ?


Sory, chyba przeoczyłem.

----------


## listek

Cześć.
1. jakie dajecie do podłogówki sterowniki (pogodowe czy zwykłe)

Potrzebuje sterownik pokojowy bezprzewodowy i byc może tez pogodowy bezprzewodowy.

Jakie polecacie?

----------


## Piczman

Ja mam Taki regulator

Niestety spaliłem przy podłączaniu i jeszcze nie wrócił z serwisu, jak dla mnie to ma jeden podstawowy minus : brak funkcji wygrzewania podłogówki   :sad:  
Niedługo maja wprowadzić coś lepszego, podobno tańszy i doskonalszy !

Pozdr.

----------


## mariankossy

> Cześć.
> 1. jakie dajecie do podłogówki sterowniki (pogodowe czy zwykłe)
> 
> Potrzebuje sterownik pokojowy bezprzewodowy i byc może tez pogodowy bezprzewodowy.
> 
> Jakie polecacie?


Zależy do czego??  :ohmy:  
A jaki piec i rodzaj ogrzewania?
Do grzejników wystarczy pokojowy a do podłogówki najlepiej pogodowy.

----------


## listek

> Napisał listek
> 
> Cześć.
> 1. jakie dajecie do podłogówki sterowniki (pogodowe czy zwykłe)
> 
> Potrzebuje sterownik pokojowy bezprzewodowy i byc może tez pogodowy bezprzewodowy.
> 
> Jakie polecacie?
> 
> ...


kondensat Junkersa Smart 3,3-14kw, tylko podłogowe na parterze i poddaszu

----------


## mariankossy

Mam to samo(kondensat Junkersa Smart 3,3-14kw, tylko podłogowe na parterze i poddaszu) i pogodówka FW 100 - junkersa.
Chodzi aż miło   :smile:

----------


## VPS

> Cześć.
> Potrzebuje sterownik pokojowy bezprzewodowy i byc może tez pogodowy bezprzewodowy.
> 
> Jakie polecacie?


calorMATIC 430f

----------


## listek

> Napisał listek
> 
> Cześć.
> Potrzebuje sterownik pokojowy bezprzewodowy i byc może tez pogodowy bezprzewodowy.
> 
> Jakie polecacie?
> 
> 
> calorMATIC 430f


dzięki, a nie "pogryzie" się z Junkresem?   :oops:

----------


## listek

> Napisał listek
> 
> Cześć.
> Potrzebuje sterownik pokojowy bezprzewodowy i byc może tez pogodowy bezprzewodowy.
> 
> Jakie polecacie?
> 
> 
> calorMATIC 430f


Bedzie współpracował z panelem sterowania Bosch Heatronic 3 ?

----------


## plamiak

Witam dyskutantów. Będę sam robił podłogówkę w całym domu. Z projektu wziąłem zapotrzebowanie cieplne dla pomieszczeń, wstawiłem do programu Purmo CO i wyszło: rozstaw rur:  40 cm, temp. podłogi 27,5 stopnia i 82 W/m podłogi. Trochę nie ufam obliczeniom i ponieważ chcę "uniknąć błędów " zastanawiam się nad lekkim przewymiarowaniem... Jeśli dobrze kombinuję to w przyszłości jeśli zajdzie potrzeba- zdławię przepływ w tej pętli - to chyba lepsza alternatywa wobec niedogrzania. Jak myślicie?

----------


## Piczman

> wyszło: rozstaw rur:  40 cm, temp. podłogi 27,5 stopnia i 82 W/m podłogi.


  :ohmy:  
Sporo jak na te parametry, sprawdź to jeszcze !

U mnie jak pamiętam przy 20-30 W/m wyszło 40 cm między rurkami, a co do przewymiarowania to chyba nie wierzysz w to że ktoś tu zrobił na styk ?
Ja zamiast 35 cm dałem między 20 a 25 cm !

Pozdr.

----------


## listek

> a co do przewymiarowania to chyba nie wierzysz w to że ktoś tu zrobił na styk ?
> Ja zamiast 35 cm dałem między 20 a 25 cm !
> 
> Pozdr.


ja dodałem ok 10-15% do tego co wyszło z wyliczen. Poza tym mam kumatego instalatora, który sprawdził mi obliczenia i nie miał zastrzeżeń

----------


## mariankossy

> Cześć.
> 1. jakie dajecie do podłogówki sterowniki (pogodowe czy zwykłe)
> 
> Potrzebuje sterownik pokojowy bezprzewodowy i byc może tez pogodowy bezprzewodowy.
> 
> Jakie polecacie?


Taki mam :  
http://www.junkers.com/pl/pl/ek/prod...cja/fw100.html

Na stronie Junkersa  masz instrukcje obsługi.
A jak chcesz pełen wypas na 2 obiegi to :
http://www.junkers.com/pl/pl/ek/prod...cja/fw200.html

----------


## listek

> Napisał listek
> 
> Cześć.
> 1. jakie dajecie do podłogówki sterowniki (pogodowe czy zwykłe)
> 
> Potrzebuje sterownik pokojowy bezprzewodowy i byc może tez pogodowy bezprzewodowy.
> 
> Jakie polecacie?
> 
> ...


one sa fajne, ale ja potrzebuje bezprzewodowy.
Ten, który napisał VPS jest bezprzewodowy, ale z tego co mi wiadomo nie wpółpracuje z panelem Boscha

----------


## sure

Poradźcie mi, proszę, z czego można wykonać dylatacje pomiędzy pętlami, żeby się trzymało podczas robienia wykewek?

----------


## mariankossy

> Witam dyskutantów. Będę sam robił podłogówkę w całym domu. Z projektu wziąłem zapotrzebowanie cieplne dla pomieszczeń, wstawiłem do programu Purmo CO i wyszło: rozstaw rur:  40 cm, temp. podłogi 27,5 stopnia i 82 W/m podłogi. Trochę nie ufam obliczeniom i ponieważ chcę "uniknąć błędów " zastanawiam się nad lekkim przewymiarowaniem... Jeśli dobrze kombinuję to w przyszłości jeśli zajdzie potrzeba- zdławię przepływ w tej pętli - to chyba lepsza alternatywa wobec niedogrzania. Jak myślicie?


Rura co 40 cm rozstawu to na 1m2 podłogi wychodzi 2,5 mb rury, 
i te 2,5 mb rury ma oddać 82 waty ciepła.
To jaka była podana do obliczeń  temp. zasilania z pieca,
 (temp.powrotu 27,5 st C ) i jaka temp. pomieszczenia ( np. 20 st C)? 
Cosik mi tu "nie gra"   :cool:

----------


## plamiak

Temperatura zasilania 50 (kocioł na ekogroszek). Obniżenie temperatury do 40 stopni powoduje obniżenie temperatury podłogi do 24, a moc grzejnika spada do 1345 W. Po tych wszystkich obliczeniach skłaniam się do rozmieszczenia rurek co 25 - 30 cm. Da mi to pętlę o długości 75 m plus transport - to będzie salon - powierzchnia grzejnika 30 m. W połączonej z nim jadalni dam jeszcze jedną krótszą pętlę.

----------


## mariankossy

> Temperatura zasilania 50 (kocioł na ekogroszek). Obniżenie temperatury do 40 stopni powoduje obniżenie temperatury podłogi do 24, a moc grzejnika spada do 1345 W. Po tych wszystkich obliczeniach skłaniam się do rozmieszczenia rurek co 25 - 30 cm. Da mi to pętlę o długości 75 m plus transport - to będzie salon - powierzchnia grzejnika 30 m. W połączonej z nim jadalni dam jeszcze jedną krótszą pętlę.


Jedna pętla 75 mb rury na 30m2 podłogi, u mnie 3 pętle po ok. 90 mb na 34m2.
Warto poszukać zdjęć  i popatrzeć jakie mają rozstawy rurek,
druga sprawa to różnica temperatur dwóch sąsiadujących rurek przy ulożeniu -w slimak( co 40 cm) i fale ciepło -zimno na podlodze.
Różnica temp. zasilania-powrotu nie powinna byc większa niż 10 -max 15 st C
http://www.podlogowka.pl/pliki/inst_zs.pd

----------


## Deamos

> http://www.podlogowka.pl/pliki/inst_zs.pd


http://www.podlogowka.pl/pliki/inst_zs.pdf

----------


## tacim

To mi drodzy doradźcie bo już powoli zbliżam się do etapów podłogowych ile dajecie styro i jastrychu . Instalator mówi ze 10 cm styka styro i do tego 6-7 jastrych jak to widzicie z doświadczenia.

----------


## plamiak

Doświadczenia jeszcze nie mam, ale to standardowe grubości. Ja mam zamiar dać 10 cm styro na gruncie i 5 cm na stropie, na to 5-6 cm wylewki.Napisz czy to ma być na stropie, czy na gruncie.

----------


## tacim

Oczywiście i tu i tu . Tylko teraz musze podjąc decyzję o styro na gruncie a później na piętrze. Tylko tak czytam że te 10 cm to minimum obocnie i lepiej dać więcej. I tak myślałem 10+5 i na to jastrych 6 plus ok 1 cm na kafle i mamy 22 cm.

----------


## Deamos

10cm to minimum, ja u siebie bede mial 15 i to uwazam za optimum, do tej grubosci juz sa tynki, drzwi balkonowe i reszta. Wole dac wiecej, niz mniej  :smile:

----------


## listek

Witam.
Szukam wątku o róznicy pomiedzy sterowaniem pogodowym a pokojowym podłogówki. Oszczedności, zalety, wady.


Mam sprzeczne informacje: :Confused:  
1. na infoliini junkersa zalecaja pogodówkę
2. serwisant - wystarczy w zupelności pokojowy np. eroster2020.

dzieki za odp

----------


## civic9

> Witam.
> Szukam wątku o róznicy pomiedzy sterowaniem pogodowym a pokojowym podłogówki. Oszczedności, zalety, wady.
> 
> 
> Mam sprzeczne informacje: 
> 1. na infoliini junkersa zalecaja pogodówkę
> 2. serwisant - wystarczy w zupelności pokojowy np. eroster2020.
> 
> dzieki za odp


pokojowy to praktycznie termostat. podłogówkę termostatem ciężko się steruje i/lub nieekonomicznie gdy podłogówka ma kilka h bezwładności. aczkolwiek niektórzy to praktykują (ciekawe jak to by wyglądało gdyby opomiarować i zwykresować). chyba, że Ci się uda zrobić podłogówkę o minimalnej bezwładności, od czasu do czasu ktoś tu pisze, że się da.

----------


## HenoK

> pokojowy to praktycznie termostat. podłogówkę termostatem ciężko się steruje i/lub nieekonomicznie gdy podłogówka ma kilka h bezwładności. aczkolwiek niektórzy to praktykują (ciekawe jak to by wyglądało gdyby opomiarować i zwykresować). chyba, że Ci się uda zrobić podłogówkę o minimalnej bezwładności, od czasu do czasu ktoś tu pisze, że się da.


Takie sterowanie może wystarczyć przy niskotemperaturowym źródle ciepła, jakim jest pompa ciepła. Przy wysokotemperaturowym źródle ciepła bardziej korzystnym rozwiązaniem jest, IMHO sterowanie pogodowe.

----------


## HenoK

> Szukam wątku o róznicy pomiedzy sterowaniem pogodowym a pokojowym podłogówki. Oszczedności, zalety, wady.


Chodziło Ci o ten wątek : http://forum.muratordom.pl/pogodowka...,t9911-180.htm

Poczytaj też tutaj : http://www.muratordom.pl/instalacje/...,6376_3219.htm

----------


## listek

> Napisał listek
> 
> Szukam wątku o róznicy pomiedzy sterowaniem pogodowym a pokojowym podłogówki. Oszczedności, zalety, wady.
> 
> 
> Chodziło Ci o ten wątek : http://forum.muratordom.pl/pogodowka...,t9911-180.htm
> 
> Poczytaj też tutaj : http://www.muratordom.pl/instalacje/...,6376_3219.htm


dzieki, widziałem kiedys tez inne wątki, ale nie pamietam gdzie

Serwisant odradza pogodówkę ze wzgledu na bezwaładnośc (podłogówka), natomiast zaleca przy ogrzewaniu o małej bezwładności (grzejniki).

Najprawdopodobniej kupie "pokojówke" np Eurostera 2020 (bezprzewodowy, o takim tez mówił serwisant) i zobaczę co sie bedzie działo. Najwyżej dokupię pogodówkę.

Idealnym systemem bylby system pogodowy z regulatorem wewnetrznym   :Confused:

----------


## mariankossy

Instalator bzdyry gada , do podłogówki  właśnie pogodówka.

----------


## Piczman

Dokładnie tak, przy grzejnikach bez pogodówki da się bardzo szybko zareagować na zmianę temp. zewnętrznej,natomiast  ogrzewanie podłogowe ma jedną wielką wadę ( chociaż niektórzy twierdzą że to zaleta) czyli bezwładność, sterowanie pogodowe w znacznym stopniu likwiduje ten problem !

----------


## listek

> Instalator bzdyry gada , do podłogówki  właśnie pogodówka.


Serwisant, instalator jest ok

----------


## listek

> ogrzewanie podłogowe ma jedną wielką wadę ( chociaż niektórzy twierdzą że to zaleta) czyli bezwładność, sterowanie pogodowe w znacznym stopniu likwiduje ten problem !


W jaki sposób?

----------


## Piczman

W sensie utrzymania w domu stałej temp. w okresach kiedy jest duża różnica temp. między dniem a nocą ,,, zapomniałem dodać   :Roll:  

DODATKOWO można dać termostaty w pomieszczeniach jeśli chcesz mieć inną temp. w pokoju a inną w korytarzu np.!
Ja sobie przygotowałem peszle i puszki żeby kiedyś mieć możliwość tak to rozwiązać.
Projektowałem podłogówkę w oparciu o swoje wyliczenia w OZC, jesli będą rzeczywiste to wystarczy mi regulacja przepływem !

Zaznaczam że jestem JESZCZE teoretykiem   :Wink2:

----------


## listek

> Zaznaczam że jestem JESZCZE teoretykiem


Ja też   :big grin:

----------


## mariankossy

> Napisał Piczman
> 
> Zaznaczam że jestem JESZCZE teoretykiem  
> 
> 
> Ja też





> Najprawdopodobniej kupie "pokojówke" np Eurostera 2020 (bezprzewodowy, o takim tez mówił serwisant) i zobaczę co sie bedzie działo. Najwyżej dokupię pogodówkę. 
> 
> Idealnym systemem bylby system pogodowy z regulatorem wewnetrznym


W/g mnie niepotrzebny wydatek ta pokojówka, to taniej będzie bez sterownika.
Ustawiasz na piecu na np. 2 lub 3 ,  i po sprawie  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## edde

> W sensie utrzymania w domu stałej temp. w okresach kiedy jest duża różnica temp. między dniem a nocą ,,, zapomniałem dodać   
> 
> DODATKOWO można dać termostaty w pomieszczeniach jeśli chcesz mieć inną temp. w pokoju a inną w korytarzu np.!
> *Ja sobie przygotowałem peszle i puszki żeby kiedyś mieć możliwość tak to rozwiązać.*
> Projektowałem podłogówkę w oparciu o swoje wyliczenia w OZC, jesli będą rzeczywiste to wystarczy mi regulacja przepływem !
> 
> Zaznaczam że jestem JESZCZE teoretykiem


ja natomiast właśnie będę kładł przewód ydyp 3x1mm2 od rozdzielacza do przewidywanych miejsc montażu ewentualnych termostatów (wg Kan ponoć wystarczy przewód 2x0,75 lub 2x1), koszt chyba mniejszy niż peszle i puszki, roboty z położeniem kabla na pewno mniej i wygodniej niż kucie pod puszki i peszel (no chyba ze jakiś kanadyjczyk  :Wink2:  ), jedna robota, nie trzeba potem męczyć sie z przewodami (a peszle potrafią być złośliwe   :Wink2:  )

no i też sobie obliczyłem ozc i podłogówkę i mam nadzieję ją przepływem wyregulować ale na wszelki wypadek, co mi szkodzi te kabelki zamocować...   :Wink2:

----------


## Piczman

Dałem te peszle dlatego że jak bym nie musiał ich użyć do regulacji podłogówki wykorzystam Je do czegoś innego, wszystko mam wyciągnięte na poddasze nieużytkowe a nie bezpośrednio do rozdzielacza   :Wink2:

----------


## Deamos

Jaka folie dac na chudziaka?

----------


## Piczman

Tą najgrubszą, czarną   :Wink2:

----------


## mariankossy

> Jaka folie dac na chudziaka?


Conajmniej 0,4 mm grubości, najlepiej pytać w hurtowni przed kupnem.
( cena od 4zł/m2)

----------


## mariankossy

Wszystko o podłogówce  - projektowanie z przykładami od str. 34

(wykresy i tabele) 
http://www.e-instalacje.pl/pdf/instr...montazu/20.pdf

----------


## malka

Podłogówka zbliża się wielkimi krokami i nie wiem czy sie cieszyć, czy bać.
Powiedzcie, na co zwrócić uwagę jak bedą ją robić ?? 
Dylatacje, długość pętli.....

Mam zakupione kilometr dwieście rurek na 96 m2 powierzchni (góra kaloryfery), moze zbyt dużo, ale wolę wiecej niz mniej, tylko czy to ma sens ??
planowany rozstaw 10 cm , w wiatrołapie  i korytarzu co 6 cm.


za sugestie -  dzięki    :big grin:

----------


## Deamos

> planowany rozstaw 10 cm , w wiatrołapie  i korytarzu co 6 cm.


Kto tak zaplanowal?
Dlaczego tak gesto?, 10cm to jest bardzo gesto i ponizej tego raczej sie nie schodzi, poza tym przydalo by sie zaczac od wyliczem przez OZC.
Polecam poczytac ten temat wstecz...

----------


## malka

poczytałam ....i nikt nie pisał (albo ślepa jestem   :oops:  ) o przeciwwskazaniach do gęstego ułozenia rurek (poza zaleawniem pieniędzy w jastrych).

----------


## Savik

> PS skoro wolisz więcej niż mniej to przynajmniej będziesz mogła obniżyć sobie temperaturę zasilania, zamiast +50 dla rozstawu co 35cm wpuścisz sobie w rury +35 przy rozstawie co 10cm i też będziesz miała 95W/m2


Ale w sumie przy podłogówce chyba o to chodzi, żeby (oczywiście przy zachowaniu racjonalnej proporcji gęstości ułożenia) osiągnąć możliwie niską temperaturę zasilania. Dla mnie osobiście 50 w podłogówce to kosmos. Ja miałem liczone właśnie dla 35.

----------


## HenoK

> do tego dochodzi problem dylatacji, przy rozstawie co 10 cm maksymalna wielkość jednego pola grzewczego to 10m2, a więc w prawie każdym pokoju wyjdą ci po 2 pętle, więc w prawie każdym pokoju będziesz musiała zaprojektować sobie poprzeczną szczelinę dylatacyjną, jeśli masz duży salon to w nim takich Lini dylatacyjnych będzie odpowiednio więcej


Nie ma potrzeby oddzielania poszczególnych pętli dylatacją jeżeli pomieszczenie spełnia warunki określone np. Tutaj : http://www.muratordom.pl/instalacje/...,7220_4744.htm

----------


## malka

Bardzo Wam dziękuję, zaczyna mi się rozjaśniać......proszę o więcej   :big grin:  


Otwarłam program o którym mówiliście....ale dla mnie to jest kosmos (kobieta w dodatku humanistka...wstyd, ale nie dam rady)   :oops:   :oops:  
więc nie jestem w stanie stwierdzić, czy rozstaw co 10 jest ok, czy raczej brany na wyrost.

poczytam Was jeszcze, może mnie coś oświeci   :Wink2:  

Gratuluję wszystkim, którzy Sami zrobili podłogówkę .....

miałam wiele wyzwań w mojej chałupie, ale ta plątanina rurek to dla mnie magia   :oops:  

pozdrawiam

----------


## 1950

robiłem ostatnio podłogówkę w granicach 230 m2,
ze względu na to, że wszędzie będzie drewno, wyszło chyba 16 powierzchni grzewczych każda w granicach 100-120 mb rury fi 16,
wprawdzie liczyłem podłogówkę ale wyobraźcie sobie moje zdziwienie gdy na pompie elektronicznej przy całkowicie zimnej podłogówce, czyli posiadającej największe opory, pobór mocy przez pompę wynosił 29 W,
w tej chwili gdy jest wygrzewana i ma temperaturę około 45C opory są rzędu 20 W,

----------


## edde

a mozesz napisać coś wiecej co to za pompa sterowana elektronicznie i na czym polega to sterowanie (tzn. co, gdzie i jak steruje tą pompą)?

----------


## 1950

Grundfos Alfa 2
pompą steruje automatyka kotła

----------


## 1950

a po co fi 32  :ohmy:  
rury fi 26 Herz, odległość dalszego rozdzielacza około 9 m, przewyższenie 2,6 m,

----------


## kemot_73

Hi
Przymierzam sie do samodzielnego wykonania podłogówki (trochę to we mnie dojżewało) ale po obserwacji hydraulika, który robił wodę... fachowość fachowców (co nie których mnie przeraziła) na dzień dzisiejszy poprawia robotę którą miał wykonać sprawnie szybko i solidnie... wyszło tylko szybko...

W skrócie:
Projekt - guliwer 2g parter + poddasze. Ytong 24 +15cm styr. frezowanego, podłoga na gruncie 15cm styr, podłoga na poddaszu 5 cm styr., ocieplenie poddasza 25 cm rockwool 0.035.
Powierzchnia po podłodze do ogrzania to parter 70m2, poddasze 100m2, kubatura ok. 500m3 - piec planuje: Junkers Cerapur Smart ZSB 14-3C.

Założenie jest takie ze na całosci podłogówka (+ drabinka na dole i na górze w łazienkach na powrotach)
Dodatkowo jako że mam nadzieję to robić sam planuje zrobić podejścia pod kaloryfery:
parter - 5 szt
poddasze - 5 szt
Podejścia na dzień dzisiejszy będa martwe - zobaczymy jak sie bedzie sprawować podłogówka i GAZPROM ....

Pytanie 1:
Czy te 10 kaloryferów podłaczyć do jednej odrębnej rozdzielni, podjechać tam z zasilaniem  i na razie odciać to zaworami? czy podopinać to do rozdzielni od podłogówek (zwiększajć je odpowiednio o 5 obwodów) i również na dzieńdzisiejszy poodcinać?
Wydaje mi sie że rozwiązanie z odrębna magistralą dla kaloryferów jest rozsądniejsze, ale co na to praktycy?

Podłogówkę chcę zrobić na 2 rozdzielaczach parter/poddasze odpowiednio 6 i 6 obwodów. 

Pytanie 2:
Zakłądajc że piec pracuje tylko z podłogówką czyli na 50/03 (no i jeszcze oczywiście z zaspobnikiem 120l c.w.u) i na wyjściu jest już własciwa temeratura dla podłogówki - jest potrzeba dodawania pomp mieszajcych w rozdzielaczach? Rozdzielacze w odległości pierwszy 6m od pieca drugi bezpośrednio nad pierwszym 3m
Czy pompa od pieca wydoli? Amoze  dołożyc 1 ekstra pompe na zasilaniu "szafek"? Czy jednak każda "szafka powina mieć swoja pompkę?

Z obliczeń w OVPLAN wychodzi mi że musze połżyć ca 900m pex 16mm

Wiem że mozę to co npisałem jest zbyt ogólen ale jakos musze zacząć rozsądne "rozrysowanie całosci na budynku", kolejne pytania się juz nasuwają...
Z góry dzięki za podpowiedzi

----------


## fenix2

> ...
> Założenie jest takie ze na całosci podłogówka (+ drabinka na dole i na górze w łazienkach na powrotach)
> ...


A dlaczego na powrotach ? Ja bym dał na zasilaniu bo do grzejników lepsza wyższa temp.

----------


## edde

a ja najnormalniej w świecie podłączyłbym drabinki do rozdzielacza, osobnym pexem (obwodem)

----------


## fenix2

> a ja najnormalniej w świecie podłączyłbym drabinki do rozdzielacza, osobnym pexem (obwodem)


Można i tak ja masz miejsce w rozdzielaczu.

----------


## kemot_73

W sumie racja- jak narazie nie mam rozdzielaczy więc po prostu muszę przewidzieć po jeszcze jednej sekcji na dole i górze koszt pex'a pomijalny a faktycznie bedzie toto bardziej przewidywlne/sterowalne.

Prawdobodobnie zrobię tak że bedzie 2 rozdzielacze do podłogówki i jeden wspólny na kaloryfery dla góry i dla dołu tylko pytanie:
Gdzie umieścić rozdzielacz do kaloryferów - chodzi mi o to czy ważne jest na jakim poziomie ma być (w przypadku podłogówek wiadomo ze powyzej podłogi - odpowietrzanie) czy obojętnie gdzie bo i tak w razie czego kaloryfery bedąmieć swoje odpowietrzenie a rozdzielacz dmatam gdzie jest mi "wygodnie".

----------


## fenix2

> W sumie racja- jak narazie nie mam rozdzielaczy więc po prostu muszę przewidzieć po jeszcze jednej sekcji na dole i górze koszt pex'a pomijalny a faktycznie bedzie toto bardziej przewidywlne/sterowalne.
> 
> Prawdobodobnie zrobię tak że bedzie 2 rozdzielacze do podłogówki i jeden wspólny na kaloryfery dla góry i dla dołu tylko pytanie:
> Gdzie umieścić rozdzielacz do kaloryferów - chodzi mi o to czy ważne jest na jakim poziomie ma być (w przypadku podłogówek wiadomo ze powyzej podłogi - odpowietrzanie) czy obojętnie gdzie bo i tak w razie czego kaloryfery bedąmieć swoje odpowietrzenie a rozdzielacz dmatam gdzie jest mi "wygodnie".


\

Ja bym założył na dole osobne rozdzielacze do kaloryferów i podłogówki i u góry tak samo. 
Ciągnąc np. przewody dla 5 czy 6 grzejników na górę ?? Czy jest sens?
A jeden rozdzielacz na 12 grzejników trochę duży będzie.
Ale to tylko moje zdanie. "Ty tu rządzisz.."   :Smile:

----------


## mikim30

Dom o pow.120m2 (poddasze do zaadoptowania w przyszłości), ściana  MAX 28 + 12 cm styropianu, poddasze 20cm wełny, w oknach rolety, kominek z płaszczem wodnym, kocioł elektryczny EKCO.LN..z 15kW, 90m2 podłogówki (w sypialniach grzejniki ścienne). 
Zastanawiam się... 
Czy przy zastosowaniu ogrzewania wyłącznie za pomocą kotła elektrycznego w taryfie nocnej akumulacja ciepła podłogówki pozwoli na zapewnienie odpowiedniej temperatury przez cały dzień?
Czy takie rozwiązanie byłoby w miarę korzystne ekonomicznie?

----------


## michalp

Witajcie,

Bardzo uproszczony schemat jest taki:



Piec - olej ACV Delta (zbiornik w zbiorniku).

1 - Pompa CO Grunfos Aplha (ze sterowaniem elektronicznym);
2 - siłownik dwudrogowy sterowany sterownikiem pojowym (załacz / wyłącz w zależności od temperatury w pokoju wzorcowym)
3 - zawór zwrotny.
Podłogówka - kompletny zestaw z mieszaczem, pompą obiegową dla podłogówki, termostatem KAN 73A.

*********************
Siłownik steruje zaworem otwierającym bądż zamykającym ciepłą wodę dla grzejników. A więc - gdy w pokoju wzorcowym jest zimno - siłownik otwiera zawór i grzejniki grzeją.

Podłogówka chodzi cały czas.

Pompa steruje się sama, czyli jak ma odbiór, to zwiększa obroty, jak odbioru nie ma, czyli grzejniki zakręcone / zawór zakręcony / podłowka nie potrzebuje - wyłącza się całkowicie i czeka.

Będzie to działać?

----------


## hydrol

zawór załącz-wyłącz nie jest dorym rozwiązanie bo w pozycji zamknietej będzie szokowo mały odbiór ciepła z kotła i może sie gotować. Lepszym rozwiązaniem jest sterowanie temperaturą wody wychodzącej z kotła przy pompcy temperatury zewnętrznej i ewentualnie temperatury pomieszczenia wzorcowego, czyli reprezentatywnego dla budynku. To zawsze warto dać zawór czterodrogowy . Popatrz jak zamontować hre4
http://pl.heating.danfoss.com/PCMPDF...20ED97A949.pdf
kotły bardzo to lubią  :smile:  bo zapobiega równiez wykraplaniu sie spalin w kotle i przeciwdziała korozji

----------


## P:)apolinek

> 2 - siłownik dwudrogowy sterowany sterownikiem pojowym (załacz / wyłącz w zależności od temperatury w pokoju wzorcowym)


Ta 2 to raczej odpada,zagotujesz wode, piec ze sterowaniem bedzie wariowa łwłacz/wyłacz dosc szybko.
Daj zawór termostatyczny mieszajacy  3 lub 4 drozny.

----------


## lukol-bis

Ten układ powiniem działać prawidłowo, a autorzy poprzednich wypowiedzi chyba nie zauważyli jaki kocioł będzie (jest) zainstalowany.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## P:)apolinek

> Ten układ powiniem działać prawidłowo, a autorzy poprzednich wypowiedzi chyba nie zauważyli jaki kocioł będzie (jest) zainstalowany.
> Pozdrawiam.


Faktycznie -na to jaki kocioł jest nie zwruciłem uwagi.Bedzie działac bez problemowo.W tym przypadku nie ma sie problemu z nadmiarem energi.
Nie zwróciłem tez uwagi na to iz pompka steruje sie sama,to tesz ma pewnien wpływ.

----------


## hydrol

To jednak nie piec , tylko kocioł bo grzeje wodę, a wyłączenie grzejników ma na celu zmniejszenie ich mocy - czyli mniejszy odbiór ciepła z kotła - podłogówka tego nie przejmie bo działa w automacie z mieszaczem.  :Evil:

----------


## kropecka

mam bardzo pilną prośbę o udzielenie mi informacji, czy tak ułożona "podłogówka" jest w ogóle do przyjęcia. Hydraulik za położenie styropianu, folii i tych rurek chce *35 zł/m2* za robociznę niezależnie czy rurki idą w danym miejscu czy nie. Czytając inne dzienniki mam poważne wątpliwości co do jakości wykonanej pracy. Jutro miały wejść wylewki dlatego czekam na jak najszybsze opinie czy to jest bezwględnie do poprawy czy może tak zostać. 

1) kwestia położenia styropianu - czy dopuszczalny jest tak połamany styropian w miejscach przechodzenia rur?
2) kwestia ułożenia samej podłogówki - czy coś takiego może być?

Teraz zdjęcia

*Wiatrołap* - 2,3 m2 - w projekcie znajduje się tam grzejnik V22 - 900/400 483 W - czy "podłogówka" wykonana w ten sposób zapewni porównywalne ciepło w pomieszczeniu i czy podłoga będzie równomiernie ogrzana?



stryropian przy wejściu do domu




*Korytarz* 6 m2




*Korytarz 2* - 3 m2




puste miejsca w korytarzu




sposób ułożenia styropianu w korytarzu między rurkami




*kuchnia* - 11 m2 - dodam że po lewej stronie w tym pustym kwadracie nie będzie stała żadna szaka, będzie to dojście do lodówki. Hydraulik twierdzi że tam ciepło również dotrze równomiernie, mimo że żadna rurka tamtędy nie przechodzi.




styropian między rurkami w kuchni



*mała łazienka na parterze* - 4,5 m2, w niej zaprojektowano grzejnik DEC 1340/500 480 W - moje pytanie analogiczne jak przy wiatrołapie




styropian w łazience





*górna łazienka* - 8m2 - tutaj zaprojektowany grzejnik V22 600-1000 1004 W, analogiczne pytanie jak przy wiatrołapie, dodam że na drugim zdjęciu po prawej tam gdzie leży pusty styropian nie będzie stała na stałe żadna szafka








jeszcze widok z góry na korytarz i kawałek kuchni




Bardzo proszę o pomoc!

----------


## Martinezio

Zerknij do wewontku: http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3410815.htm#3410815  :wink:

----------


## listek

:ohmy:  

Nie wiem za co on chce 35zł. Ja bym go za darmo nie wziął.
Masz tu porównanie. 

Wiatrołap



Sypialnia

----------


## Pavulon

to jest jakis dramat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pit79

ale masakra, styropian popękał przy wejściu np bo pierwsza warsta na odpie...l  jest połozona i są puste miejsca. Ja  nie jestem hydraulikiem, a robiłem u siebie sam podłogówkę i uważam że jest 100 razy lepiej położona. Ciepło w kuchni po lewej gdzie jest dojscie do logówkiwg mnie nie ma szans dotrzeć- mówimy oczywiscie o kaflach.  
Kolejna sprawa to czy na styropianie aby nie powinna być folia na całej powierzchni- nie wiem- ale wydaje mi się że powinna być na całej. 

- Masz rurki na wierchu, skoro spieprzył tyle rzeczy zobacz  jakie są długości pętli? Po ile mają metrów? 

Ja bym mu nie płacił, kazał poprawić, albo zwrócić za materiał- współczuje

----------


## Nefer

Pogoń w cholerę.

W wąskim korytarzu :



mała kuchnia :



większa kuchnia :



wąski korytarz i malutka łazienka na końcu :



Ktoś nieźle na Tobie przyoszczędził.
Nie uważałam , że u mnie to mistrzostwo świata , ale po Twoich zdjęciach odszczekam.

----------


## edde

absolutni nie do przyjęcia!, pokusiłbym się o teorię że do całkowitego usunięcia (bo tam przecież już pierwszy styro jest spieprzony) i zrobienia na nowo, tylko nie przez tego "fachowca", stad sie biorą potem teorie ze podłogówka jest do d..y, ale jak tak wykonana ma działać?
też uważam że gość spieprzył Ci czas, materiał i nerwy i powinien za to zapłacić

----------


## mattdl

ja pierdykam...  :ohmy:

----------


## anetabo

Facet ewidentnie nie wie co to podłogówka... radosna twórczość jest czasem do przyjęcia ale in plus a nie na minus. Tych rurek jest po prostu za mało a o jakichś regularnych odstępach powodujących równomierny rozkład temperatury nie ma tutaj mowy. Podjedź do marketu kup sprężynę fi16 za 10-15zł i spytaj się czy chce tym dostać po ryju czy może masz wrócić za dwa dni i wszystko będzie poprawione na cacy. Nawet gdzieniegdzie użył folii z kratką narysowaną, żeby pokazać dobitniej jakim jest partaczem.
Za te 35zł/m2 ja bym mu się po prostu dała po pysku i zadzwoniła na policję. A co do płatności to jednak mimo wszystko kwestia umowy. Ale takie wykonanie pracy zdecydowanie zwalnia Cię z obowiązku który nakładała na Ciebie umowa (płatność).

----------


## kropecka

dzięki wielkie za odpowiedzi, upewniły mnie w przekonaniu że jest to źle wykonane. Już jesteśmy po rozmowie z hydraulikiem po której dowiedział się że kasy za to nie dostanie. Rozpoczęliśmy też rozbiórkę tego żeby od samego styropianu zacząć od nowa poprawnie układać. I tak jak już ktoś tu pisał, po zdjęciu rurek, folii i wierzchniej warstwy styropianu okazało się że pod spodem zamiast ułożonych całych płyt są powrzucane różnego rodzaju styropianowe ścinki   :ohmy:  wyjęłam to wszystko i ułożyłam poprawnie. Niestety brak czasu powoduje że nie możemy tej instalacji zrobić sobie samemu choć mam wrażenie że tak byłoby najlepiej i najdokładniej. Na piątek umówieni jesteśmy z innym hydraulikiem na poprawienie spapranej roboty. Rurki w łazience na górze do wyrzucenia, bo do niczego się już nie przydadzą. 

Mam teraz jeszcze 3 pytanka:

1) czy ta folia po wyjęciu tych zapinek mocujących nadaje się jeszcze do użycia czy trzeba kłaść nową?
2) jak rurki od grzejników powinny iść w warstwach styropianu? Chodzi mi o to czy pierwsza warstwa styropianu powinna być wycięta i między nią powinny iść rury a potem na nią nałożona druga warstwa czy rury położone na pierwszej warstwie i druga warstwa dopiero powycinana?
3) czy odcinki folii powinny być ze sobą połączone jakąś specjalną taśmą?

pozdrawiam

----------


## mariankossy

Ten chłopo-partacz nie ma wogóle pojęcia o podłogówce   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  

Skąd taki " skarb" znalazłeś??? 

To czysta reklama jak nie robić,
 Po pierwsze odwołaj wylewki na inny termin,
po 2 styro nie może wisieć w powietrzu ( wszystke wolne przestrzenie pod styro muszą zniknąć) do poprawy  ,
po 3 ułożenie rur złe i brak taśmy dykatacyjnej przy wypustach kanalizacyjnych .
tu masz instrukcje, poczytaj :
http://www.kisan.pl/page.php?action=41

----------


## mariankossy

ad 1 folie możesz jeszcze raz użyć,
ad 2 pierwsza warstwa zpelnych płyt , a w 2 (górnej wycinasz tylko na rurki) dobrze jest te rowki uzupełnić styropianem np. 2 cm  ( żeby było równo pod folią),
ad 3 łączy się taśmą bezbarwną ( szer np 5cm) lub taśmą z napyloną srebrną powierzchnią (tak jak folia)

----------


## listek

> Mam teraz jeszcze 3 pytanka:
> 
> 1) czy ta folia po wyjęciu tych zapinek mocujących nadaje się jeszcze do użycia czy trzeba kłaść nową?


może być użyta ponownie




> 2) jak rurki od grzejników powinny iść w warstwach styropianu? Chodzi mi o to czy pierwsza warstwa styropianu powinna być wycięta i między nią powinny iść rury a potem na nią nałożona druga warstwa czy rury położone na pierwszej warstwie i druga warstwa dopiero powycinana?


np
 styropian 1sza warstwa 4cm
 instalacja ciepłej wody w peszlach
 styropian 2-ga warstwa 4cm -zlicowane z rurkami
 styropian 3-cia warstwa 4cm -przykrywa rurki
 folia od podłogówki (z kratkami )
 rurki od podłogówki 




> 3) czy odcinki folii powinny być ze sobą połączone jakąś specjalną taśmą?
> 
> pozdrawiam


folia idzie na zakład

tu masz jeszcze do poczytania
http://forum.muratordom.pl/jaka-mini...wce,t21923.htm

Jeszcze jedno.
Czy ten hydraulik też robił izolację na chudziaku?

----------


## kropecka

a jak zrobić w przypadku jak mamy 2 x 5 cm styropianu?

folię układaliśmy sami na chudziaku

----------


## Prezo

Mógłbym prosić o namiary na tego "fachowca"   :Evil:   Należy mu się konkretny opier...   :cool:

----------


## kropecka

on jest jeszcze oburzony że nie chcemy mu za to zapłacić, tak jakbyśmy to my byli oszustami którzy chcą zaoszczędzić. A prawda jest taka że to my jesteśmy stratni na materiale, czasie nie mówiąc ile nas to nerwów wszystko kosztuje. Eh, nie mamy szczęścia do fachowców na naszej budowie   :Roll:

----------


## P:)apolinek

> Napisał kropecka
> 
> Jak rurki od grzejników powinny iść w warstwach styropianu? Chodzi mi o to czy pierwsza warstwa styropianu powinna być wycięta i między nią powinny iść rury a potem na nią nałożona druga warstwa czy rury położone na pierwszej warstwie i druga warstwa dopiero powycinana?
> 
> 
> np
>  styropian 1sza warstwa 4cm
>  instalacja ciepłej wody w peszlach
>  styropian 2-ga warstwa 4cm -zlicowane z rurkami
> ...


Na forum był juz temat ze lepiej nie kłasc styropiany w 3 warstwach gdyz wspułczynnik uginania sie styropianu wynosi 10%




> Jak rurki od grzejników powinny iść w warstwach styropianu? Chodzi mi o to czy pierwsza warstwa styropianu powinna być wycięta i między nią powinny iść rury a potem na nią nałożona druga warstwa czy rury położone na pierwszej warstwie i druga warstwa dopiero powycinana?


Folia budowlana (powinna byc podłozona pod rurki rurki kanalizacyjne jak i wody)
Styropian 1sza warstwa 5cm (w niej skrywa sie kanalizacje rurki do wody w peszlach).Jak wyciac rowki w styropianie http://forum.muratordom.pl/jak-wycia...od,t161549.htm
Styropian 2-ga warstwa 5cm (zkrywa wszystko)
Taśma dylatacyjna(ja ja przyklejałem co 50 cm na pianke do sciany dociskajac cegła
Folia od podłogówki (jej fragmenty powinny byc połaczone tasma w miare szczelnie )
Rurki od podłogówki

----------


## kropecka

aha, czyli folia budowlana pod rurami. Tak myślałam ale hydraulik nam  powiedział żeby była na tych rurach więc tak zrobiliśmy   :Roll:  (wtedy jeszcze uważałam go za fachowca)

----------


## odaro

> aha, czyli folia budowlana pod rurami. Tak myślałam ale hydraulik nam  powiedział żeby była na tych rurach więc tak zrobiliśmy   (wtedy jeszcze uważałam go za fachowca)



Który hydraulik wymyślił to pierwszy, teraz prawie każdy hydraulik chce tak robić 

sam takich spotkałem.

----------


## jerzy hajkowski

kaszana .pogon go

----------


## anetabo

Jak masz dużo tych ścinków to możesz się wspomóc pianką z pistoletu. Nic się nie będzie rozłaziło.

----------


## michalp

Grupowicze,

Jeszcze raz zwracam się z prośbą o rozwianie moich kilku wątpliwości. Oto omawiany w tym wątku układ w nieco lepszej formie:



Co do podłogówki, jest to kompletna rozdzielnica KAN 73A z własnym mieszaczem i pompą - na wejściu jest zawór termostatyczny z kapilarą, którego zadaniem jest zatrzymać temperaturę na wyznaczonym poziomie. Między górną a dolną belką jest pompa, której zadaniem jest stworzenie obiegu tylko podłogówki w ramach tego układu, a na powrocie jest zawór, który jest tylko nieco odkręcony, a służy do mieszania - powracająca woda z podłogówki jest zasysana przez pompę i przekazywana znów, a tylko część wraca do głównego obiegu.

Zalety:
- sterowanie temperaturą grzejników poprzez sterownik w pokoju reprezentacyjnym;
- podłogówka działająca niezależnie (ewentualnie jakieś siłowniki sterujące poszczególnymi jej obwodami, ale to w przyszłości).

Wady:
- wg mnie, ale mogę się mylić - rozumiem, że w przypadku gdy podłogówka nie będzie chciała ciepła, a siłownik dwudrogowy będzie zamknięty - pompa przejdzie w tryb oszczędny, ale trochę będzie pompować. Z racji, że ujścia nie będzie - wzrośnie nieco ciśnienie w instalacji i zacznie się przelewać przez zawór ciśnieniowo - nadmiarowy.
- może się też zdarzyć, że pompa będzie długo pracowała bez sensu, bo siłownik dwudrogowy będzie zamknięty, podłogówka nie będzie potrzebowała ciepła i tylko przez zawór nadmiatowy będzie szło. Może są jakieś inne pompy, które w przypadku braku odbioru na jakiś czas się wyłączają.

**************************

Jest rozwiązanie prostsze:



Różnica jest taka, że tutaj sterowanie temperaturą w pokojach odbywa się jedynie za pomocą termostatów przy grzejnikach. Pompa CO chodzi przez całą zimę. Dla zapewnienia pracy pompy - jakiś grzejnik ma na stałe uchylony przepływ, co by pompa nie pracowała na darmo.

Zalety:
- brak skoków temperatury w domu;

Wady:
- większe niż w rozwiązaniu 1 zużycie opału???

**************************

Rozwiązanie numer 1 ma tę przewagę wg mnie, że zawsze można za jego pomocą zrobić rozwiązanie numer 2. W przeciwnym kierunku to nie działa.

**************************

Docelowo w budynku będzie kominek z płaszczem wodnym - (przez wymiennik ciepła woda z kominka będzie ogrzewała wodę w zbiorniku pieca). Jak przypuszczam, zajdzie wówczas konieczność otwarcia siłownika drudrogowego, co by zapewnić odbiór ciepła z kominika mimo, że sam kominek (makroterm) będzie miał swoje sterowanie dopływem powietrza do paleniska. Wydaje mi się, że nawet mały płomień bez odbioru ciepła w postaci kaloryferów sprawi, że dojdzie do przegrzewu.

***************************

Wszystko przemawia za rozwiązaniem 1 - koszt większy o ok. 300 zł. Ale może są jakieś inne rozwiązania? 

Pomóżcie,
Michał

----------


## michalp

I jeszcze jedno,

przypominam, że jest to piec OLEJOWY, a więc palnik załącza się tylko wtedy, gdy temperatura w zbiorniku spadnie poniżej pewnego progu - nie ma możliwości przegrzewu.

****************

Generalnie skłaniam się do rozwiązania 1) tyle, że:
- co zrobić, aby w przypadku zamknięcia podłogówki i grzejników przez sterownik drudrogowy - pompa po prostu się na ten czas wyłaczyła?
- zawór nadmiarowy - czy to nie słaby punkt tej instalacji?

Michał

----------


## mariankossy

W/g mnie to wszystko do d...y.

Ty chcesz tanio pogodzić 2 różne rzeczy a tego sie dobrze zrobić nie da.
Albo priorytetem ma byc podłogówka  albo kaloryfery , wybieraj .

----------


## kropecka

rozpoczęliśmy dzisiaj rozbiórkę tego co było i poprawki. Kupa roboty i wiele straconego materiału. Rozbiórkę rozpoczęliśmy od kuchni. Maćkowi wydawało się że na tak dużej powierzchni to raczej styropian powinien być ok położony, zmienił zdanie jak wszedł i się zapadł. Po rozbiórce pierwszej warstwy zobaczyliśmy to



po naszych poprawkach







Po zdjęciu dolnych warstw naszym oczom ukazało się coś, czego byśmy się nie spodziewali. Panowie tnąć styropian bezpośrednio na podłodze, pocięli nam całą izolację a co więcej pocięli również otuliny rurek z wodą!   :Evil:  







Przecięcia były na całej długości  rury w różnych miejscach   :Mad:  

Dolna warstwa w małej łazience





Ten partacz zadzwonił dzisiaj żeby się umówić na rozliczenie. Po raz kolejny usłyszał ze za podłogówkę nie dostanie ani grosza. Wtedy się obruszył że mamy mu udowodnić że źle zrobił i że nie mieliśmy prawa rozebrać jego pracę. Jutro spotkanie, mam nadzieję że ostatnie, bo nie mam ochoty widzieć tego człowieka na oczy.

Czy ja przesadzam?  :Roll:

----------


## grizzli

oczywiście macie rację, że pogoniliście faceta. Szkoda, że nie rozebrał sam tej instalacji. Żal też, że aż tyle tego partactwa zdążył zrobić. Inna sprawa, że pewnie szybki był i nie zdążyliście zareagować.
Trzeba pamiętać, że pośpiech nigdy nie jest na budowie wskazany. Zawsze wychodzi na szkodę inwestora.
W rozmowie zawsze możecie się powołać na sąd konsumencki. To działa.
Głowa do góry!

----------


## P:)apolinek

> rozpoczęliśmy dzisiaj rozbiórkę tego co było i poprawki. Kupa roboty i wiele straconego materiału. Rozbiórkę rozpoczęliśmy od kuchni. Maćkowi wydawało się że na tak dużej powierzchni to raczej styropian powinien być ok położony, zmienił zdanie jak wszedł i się zapadł. Po rozbiórce pierwszej warstwy zobaczyliśmy to
> 
> 
> 
> po naszych poprawkach


*Układajcie styropian na przekładke(tak aby łaczenia 2  warstwy styropian nie były w tym samym miejscu co pierwsza).*


W miescu gdzie znajduja sie rurki  mozna podpiankowac szczeline   kładac 2 warstwe (przyciskajac ja cegła).
Folie do podłogówki (paski) połaczcie ze soba tasma aby warstwa była w miare szczelna(wilgoc z wylewki nie powinna przedostac sie do styropianu).
Folie znajdujaca  sie razem z tasma dalatacyjna przyklejcie równiez tasma do foli od podłogówki.
Otuline pozklejajcie tasma taka sama jak folie  do podłogówki(najlepiej zbrojona)

----------


## bladyy78

O ja pierdziele takiej fuszery to naprawdę nie widziałem, macie ogromne szczęście że troszkę się orientujecie i napisaliście ten wątek, bo popłynęlibyście na niezłe koszty. Największe rozczarowanie spotkało by was zimą jak by w domu było 10*C zamiast 20*C. 
Naprawdę nie wiem co bym zrobił takiemu partaczowi jak by się jeszcze u mnie zjawił   :Evil:   . Niestety pozostaje wam to poprawiać na własny koszt, ale takich pseudo fachowców powinno się srogo karać za takie partactwo.

----------


## sacha

Nie wiem czy przy takiej fuszerce nie należało wezwać rzeczoznawcę, sporządzić protokół i pociągnąć partacza do sądu o odszkodowanie. Teraz grozi że nie mieliście prawa tej roboty sami rozbierać i poprawiać i nie jesteście w stanie udowodnić że była spartaczona. Facet przy dużym tupecie może was zaatakować w sądzie o zapłatę. Może do tego nie dojdzie, ale nic nie wiadomo z kim mamy do czynienia - pozdrawiam.

----------


## Elena76

Ten partacz powinien oddać Wam kasę za zmarnowany materiał. I za szkody moralne.

My też układaliśmy styropian sami, tam gdzie nie było podłogówki. Ekipie od wylewek zostawiliśmy tylko garaż i hol, ale jak zobaczyłam, jak oni się "starają" w holu to do garażu sami poszliśmy. Może nie jest idealnie, ale na pewno lepiej niż gdybyśmy im to zostawili.

----------


## monia77w1

Partanina jakich mało i jeszcze człowiek śmie domagać się zapłaty.
Pogonić, nie dac grosza i jeszcze na czarnej liście umieścić co by inni się na niego nie nadziali.

----------


## Wiórek kokosowy

I jak się sprawa rozegrała z 'wykonawcą' ?

----------


## manieq82

też jestem ciekaw jak gosć jeszcze może w oczy spojrzeć

noo chyba że on myśli... :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
Nieeee
On mysli że było OK   :big grin:   :big grin:  
A tu inwestorzy dranie nie chcą płacić  :smile: 

Wstydźcie się  :smile:

----------


## jajmar

> 


Ja mam pytanie o te rurki na ścianie, nie będzie wam to przeszkadzać ? Ja mam u siebie 90% rurek schowanych w ścianach, pisze 90% bo ta 10% to w kotłowni jest na wierzchu.

----------


## mcz

To co na zdjęciu to jest kuchnia i rurki będą schowane w szafkach.

A co do rozliczenia, gość przywiózł nam brakujące faktury, więc zapłaciliśmy mu za instalację grzejników (ściennych, które zrobił dobrze). Wytłumaczyliśmy mu dlaczego podłogowe było źle i nie zapłacimy i cześć.

Zazwyczaj człowiek był mocno pobudzony, dzisiaj na szczęście jakiś taki spokojny, więc po prostu się rozliczyliśmy. Wcześniej przez telefon było gorzej, musiałem być nie do końca miły.

Dodam, że poprawiliśmy z żoną folię, styro i drugą folię, a dzisiaj inni hydraulicy rozłożyli podłogówkę na nowo. Ten pierwszy położył 95m rurki, teraz mamy 195m  :big grin:  Dodamy zdjęcia jak się zbierzemy.

Dziękuję za opinię i pozdrawiam.

----------


## ZBYSZEK_SK

Witam. 
Proszę o radę czy mam dobrze założony zawór mieszający do podłogówki bo coś mi się wydaje że hydraulik źle go zamontował. 
Zawór Honeywell V5433A Corona i siłownik M6063. 
I jeszcze jedno wg Honeywella do podłogówki ten zawór nie jest zalecany. 
Zalecany jest V5433G.

----------


## fenix2

> Witam. 
> Proszę o radę czy mam dobrze założony zawór mieszający do podłogówki bo coś mi się wydaje że hydraulik źle go zamontował. 
> Zawór Honeywell V5433A Corona i siłownik M6063. 
> I jeszcze jedno wg Honeywella do podłogówki ten zawór nie jest zalecany. 
> Zalecany jest V5433G.





Może to pomoże:

[img][/img]

Wygląda że masz zamienione wyjście na podłogówkę z powrotem.

----------


## Deamos

Nie jestem pewien, ale mi to wyglada na to, ze trzeba zamienic przy zaworze zasilanie podlogowki z powrotem z podlogowki. 

Na zaworze naprzeciwlegle podlaczenia to zasilanie z kotla i zasilanie z podlogowki a srodkowe to powrot z podlogowki lacznie z powrotem do kotla.

----------


## fenix2

> Napisał ZBYSZEK_SK
> 
> Witam. 
> Proszę o radę czy mam dobrze założony zawór mieszający do podłogówki bo coś mi się wydaje że hydraulik źle go zamontował. 
> Zawór Honeywell V5433A Corona i siłownik M6063. 
> I jeszcze jedno wg Honeywella do podłogówki ten zawór nie jest zalecany. 
> Zalecany jest V5433G.
> 
> 
> ...





> Nie jestem pewien, ale mi to wyglada na to, ze trzeba zamienic przy zaworze zasilanie podlogowki z powrotem z podlogowki. 
> 
> Na zaworze naprzeciwlegle podlaczenia to zasilanie z kotla i zasilanie z podlogowki a srodkowe to powrot z podlogowki lacznie z powrotem do kotla.



Nie ma jak powtórzyć wypowiedz przedmówcy. Napisać to samo tylko inaczej  :Smile:

----------


## Deamos

> Nie ma jak powtórzyć wypowiedz przedmówcy. Napisać to samo tylko inaczej


Sorry, otwrzylem temat, oddalilem sie od kompa na jakis czas i odpowiedzialem nie widzac, ze Ty to zrobiles przede mna  :wink:

----------


## odaro

> To co na zdjęciu to jest kuchnia i rurki będą schowane w szafkach.
> 
> A co do rozliczenia, gość przywiózł nam brakujące faktury, więc zapłaciliśmy mu za instalację grzejników (ściennych, które zrobił dobrze). Wytłumaczyliśmy mu dlaczego podłogowe było źle i nie zapłacimy i cześć.
> 
> 
> Dodam, że poprawiliśmy z żoną folię, styro i drugą folię, a dzisiaj inni hydraulicy rozłożyli podłogówkę na nowo. Ten pierwszy położył 95m rurki, teraz mamy 195m  Dodamy zdjęcia jak się zbierzemy.
> 
> Dziękuję za opinię i pozdrawiam.


Czy *kropecka* i *mcz* to ta sama budowa   :smile:  

Tak gładko się skończyło aż nie chcę mi się wierzyć.

----------


## odaro

> To co na zdjęciu to jest kuchnia i rurki będą schowane w szafkach.
> 
> A co do rozliczenia, gość przywiózł nam brakujące faktury, więc zapłaciliśmy mu za instalację grzejników (ściennych, które zrobił dobrze). Wytłumaczyliśmy mu dlaczego podłogowe było źle i nie zapłacimy i cześć.
> 
> 
> Dodam, że poprawiliśmy z żoną folię, styro i drugą folię, a dzisiaj inni hydraulicy rozłożyli podłogówkę na nowo. Ten pierwszy położył 95m rurki, teraz mamy 195m  Dodamy zdjęcia jak się zbierzemy.
> 
> Dziękuję za opinię i pozdrawiam.


Czy *kropecka* i *mcz* to ta sama budowa   :smile:  

Tak gładko się skończyło aż nie chcę mi się wierzyć.

No i poszło 2x razy 

Zawsze po 24.00 forum wolno chodzi

----------


## kropecka

Heh, tak, ta sama budowa   :big grin:  .  

Przy rozliczeniu z hydraulikiem na szczęście obyło się bez awantury, twardo obstawaliśmy przy swoim dlatego nie miał nic do gadania. Najlepszy tekst jaki zapamiętałam to przy moim zarzucie że pociął nam całą izolację on od razu stwierdził "tak musi być"   :Lol:   Z zakończenia całej sprawy jesteśmy w miarę zadowoleni bo oprócz źle wykonanej podłogówki mieliśmy z nim problemy w kwestii rozliczeń finansowych. Na szczęście po wielu naszych naciskach i zagrożeniu, że nie zapłacimy nawet za grzejniki, udało nam się uzyskać fakturę za zakupione materiały.

To teraz zdjęcia:
:
 

I poprawiona podłogówka, jest duużo lepiej   :Wink2:  
    

Jak wcześniej było 95 m rurki to teraz wyszło 195 m, a i w kuchni teraz leży dokładnie tam gdzie chcemy, a nie pod panelami od salonu, gdzie nie chcieliśmy już. Pomijając, że przed lodówką idą rurki, a wcześniej z niewyjaśnionych powodów nie szły.


Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ZBYSZEK_SK

> Napisał fenix2
> 
> Nie ma jak powtórzyć wypowiedz przedmówcy. Napisać to samo tylko inaczej 
> 
> 
> Sorry, otwrzylem temat, oddalilem sie od kompa na jakis czas i odpowiedzialem nie widzac, ze Ty to zrobiles przede mna


Dzięki Panowie za odpowiedź.
Schemat działania z zamieszczonego rysunku wyjaśnia wszystko.
Hydraulik się pomylił.

----------


## 1950

nie czytałeś uważnie,
dalej śmiem twierdzić, że to jest źle,  :Confused:

----------


## P:)apolinek

> nie czytałeś uważnie,
> dalej śmiem twierdzić, że to jest źle,


Trzeci raz raczej nie bedzie ktos tego poprawiał.Jest lepiej niz było,moze nie jest super ale jest.Mysle ze temat juz jest zakonczony,bo poprawki jakies sa wniesione.

----------


## fenix2

> Dzięki Panowie za odpowiedź.
> Schemat działania z zamieszczonego rysunku wyjaśnia wszystko.
> Hydraulik się pomylił.


Nie ma problemu.

Ale ja też mam pytanie bo przeczytałem wątek ale nie znalazłem za dużo na temat samej wylewki na podłogówce.
Możliwe że będę samemu ją wykonywał. 
Czy wylewka (jastrych) może być zwykła cementowa, czyli cement + piach + plastyfikator czy jeszcze coś trzeba (można) dodać ??

----------


## listek

> Czy wylewka (jastrych) może być zwykła cementowa, czyli cement + piach + plastyfikator czy jeszcze coś trzeba (można) dodać ??


Włókno lub siatka

----------


## fenix2

> Napisał fenix2
> 
> Czy wylewka (jastrych) może być zwykła cementowa, czyli cement + piach + plastyfikator czy jeszcze coś trzeba (można) dodać ??
> 
> 
> Włókno lub siatka


Rozumiem że siatka pod rurki. Są do tego jakieś podkładki pod tą siatkę żeby ją podnieś ?
Włókno rozumiem do betonu dodaje.

A czy koniecznie należy zastosować włókno i/lub siatkę czy tez się obędzie bez tych dodatków?

----------


## kropecka

a co jest źle tym razem?

----------


## listek

> Rozumiem że siatka pod rurki. Są do tego jakieś podkładki pod tą siatkę żeby ją podnieś ?


Są dwie szkoły:
1. Pod rurki
2 Na rurki (gdybyn dawał siatkę to chyba opcja 2).

Cenowo wyszło mnie tak samo ja włókno, to dałem włókno.




> Włókno rozumiem do betonu dodaje.


Dokładnie to do wody, która dajesz poźniej do mieszanki. Przepis jest na opakowaniu




> A czy koniecznie należy zastosować włókno i/lub siatkę czy tez się obędzie bez tych dodatków?


Według wszystkich informacji które dostałem od kierbuda, instalatora i wylewkarzy nalezy stosować. Może pękać wylewka pod wpływem naprężeń.

----------


## PeZet

Chodzi chyba o brak dylatacji w miejscu, gdzie łączą się pomieszczenia.

----------


## ZBYSZEK_SK

> Napisał ZBYSZEK_SK
> 
> Dzięki Panowie za odpowiedź.
> Schemat działania z zamieszczonego rysunku wyjaśnia wszystko.
> Hydraulik się pomylił.
> 
> 
> Nie ma problemu.
> 
> ...


U mnie wylewka została wykonana z tzw.miksokreta i zatarta za gładko maszynką do zacierania. 
Miksokret to taka betoniarka z pompą która tłoczy wężami mieszankę do miejsca gdzie się ją układa.
Piasek płukany + cement+plastyfikator+włokna .
Nie stosowałem siatek stalowych tylko jako zbrojenie rozproszone specjalne kawałki włókna szklanego.
Jak twierdzili wykonawcy takie włókna dają dużo lepsze efekty niż zbrojenie siatką.
Posadzki wykonane juz ponad 1,5 m-ca i jak na razie pękają tylko na dylatacjach.
Grubość wylewki  10 cm.
Na styropianie koniecznie folia.

----------


## listek

> [
> Nie stosowałem siatek stalowych tylko jako zbrojenie rozproszone specjalne kawałki włókna szklanego.


te włókna to nie przypadkiem polipropylenowe?

----------


## 1950

tej podłogówki na pewno nikt nie liczył,
i może się okazać, że i tak będziesz miała niedogrzane niektóre pomieszczenia,
dylatacja to nie aż taki problem,

----------


## P:)apolinek

> tej podłogówki na pewno nikt nie liczył,
> i może się okazać, że i tak będziesz miała niedogrzane niektóre pomieszczenia,
> dylatacja to nie aż taki problem,


Pewnie nikt nie liczył,chociaz 2 razem poszło dwa razy wiecej rurek pex(moze).
To chyba pytanie do autorki tematu.

----------


## kropecka

wg mnie jest dopuszczalnie, gęściej niż co 10-15 cm raczej nikt nie robi tym bardziej że zarówno w kuchni jak i w korytarzu jest to bonus z naszej strony bo tam nie było zaprojektowanego żadnego grzejnika. W łazienkach jak będzie za zimno zaopatrzymy się dodatkowo w grzejniki łazienkowe elektryczne. Na liczenie i tak już za późno, bo co innego można było zrobić oprócz zagęszczenia rozstawu rurek?

----------


## pierwek

dopiero teraz trafiłem na ten wątek i jak zacząłem oglądać zdjęcia na początku to myślałem że to jakiś ponury żart... Spranie "fachowca" po pysku naprawdę byłoby w tym wypadku jak najbardziej na miejscu. Całe szczęście, że w porę udało się wam poprawić conieco bo to, że podłogówka by nie grzała to byłby "mały pikuś" ale mielibyście gwarantowane pękanie i zapadanie się podłogi na tak "starannie" ułożonym styropianie.

----------


## manieq82

witajcie spece  :big grin: 

nachodza mnie wątpliwości słuszności mojej koncepcji CO

albowiem pierwotnie cały dół miał być w podłogowym, półpiętro, garaż i góra grzejniki
dodatkowo 2 drabinki w łazienkach

próbuję wyperswadować małżonce temat podłogówki na górze - no musi być coś drewnianego!  na podłodze... 

po przewertowaniu kilku wątków były opowieści ludzi jakoby dali parkiet, panele i inne na podłogówce ale nikt nie napisał co dalej - jak w praktyce

tak pomyślałem że wy może coś doradzicie - jak to u was?   :Roll: 

a tak nawiasem zacząłem zgłębiać temat po kosmicznych wycenach jakie dostałem od wykonawców za CO i chyba zdaje sie że sytuacja zmierza do samodzielnego popełnienia tegoż elementu   :Roll:  

z góry dziękuję za głosy...

----------


## mariankossy

Jeżeli ma być bez problemów to tylko jeden typ ogrzewania, albo grzejniki albo podlogówka.
Ekonomiczniej jest grzać podlogowką (dla gazu).

----------


## manieq82

oj ja bardzo chętnie podłogówka wszędzie
bez wątpliwych ozdób jakimi są kalafiory,
będzie bufor to możnaby go nisko rozładowywać 

same plusy ale
jak z tym drewnem
poczytałem
pomyślałem

podjadę pogadać z producentami -bambusik jest fajny  :smile: 

no dobra a teraz technicznie   :cool:  

gdyby zakładając była wszędzie podłogówka, to potrzeba mi jeszcze dwa grzejniczki w łazienkach i jeden w garażu (tak na w razie co)
zasilić je z rozdzielacza podłogówki czy jak - jeden na górze dwa na dole

plany chałupki mam w dzienniczku jakby kogoś interesowało

możnaby osobny obwód dla nich tylko jak ? tu góra te dwa na dole to jeszcze ok możnaby na jakim mini rozdzielaczu
a ten górny?
można grzejnik ponad rozdzielaczem?
jak z odpowietrzeniem?

jakby ktoś miał ochotę poradzić będę dźwięczny  :smile:

----------


## edde

ja grzejniki w łazienkach na parterze i poddaszu mam prawie w pionie, wiec zrobiłem sobie pion grzejnikowy-łazienkowy z piwnicy poprzez parter (jedna drabinka) na poddasze (druga drabinka), zostawiłem podłogówke i jej rozdzielacze bez łaczenia z grzejnikami, pion łazienkowy piwnica pociągnę do kotłowni i tam podepnę do instalacji niskotemperaturowej jednocześnie zostawiając sobie możliwość (w razie draki) zasilenia wysoką temperaturą, przed mieszaczem

a co do grzejnika nad rozdzielaczem oczywiście nie ma problemu, tylko mały odpowietrznik musi być przy grzejniku

----------


## manieq82

noo ja też mam pion
czyli co wspólna rura i regulacja termostatami na grzejnikach?

----------


## manieq82

wątpliwości ciąg dalszy...   :Roll:  
chyba zdecydujemy się na cały dom w podłogowym, ale:
mam na półpiętrze sypialnię... a sypialnia jest nad nieogrzewanym garażem (ocielony z zewnątrz i ew. grzejniczek coby na plus temp wprowadzić)
i tak nieszczęśliwie mam schody zrobione że gdybym nie chciał ze spocznika dawać żadnego progu do sypialni to uwzględniając grubość trepu 3 cm mam 10 na całość w sypialni.
parkiet bambusowy (bo tenże jest na oku) plus jakiś podkład to zostaje nam 80 mm na wylewkę i ocieplenie...

da się tak?
Ile minimum może być wylewki? zdaje sie że 6 to wtedy symboliczne 2 ocieplenia...

kiszka  :sad: 

inna opcja to próg w drzwiach a tego chciałbym uniknąć....

przy ociepleniu 2 cm to bym grzał sufitowo garaż, to grzejniczka nie trzeba byłoby już - też jakaś opcja

co uważacie?

----------


## edde

> noo ja też mam pion
> czyli co wspólna rura i regulacja termostatami na grzejnikach?


regulacja przepływu kryzą w zaworze (np. termostatycznym) lub np. zaworem odcinjacym na powrocie, to zapewni pożądany rozkład zasilania na oba grzejniki w sytuacji gdy oba będą pracować na maxa, o resztę zadbają głowice termostatyczne na zaworach grzejników

ja w podobnej sytuacji z pokojem nad garażem (z tym, że z założenia nie ogrzewany, w OZC i tak wychodzą w nim temp powyżej zera przy -22st na zewnątrz) mam tak: sufit garażu ocieplony styro 3cm (powinno być 5 ale ze względu na bramę nie wejdzie), reszta styro na podłodze pokoju (6cm nieco cieplejszego L=0,035) i 6 czy 7cm wylewki, i tego nie zmieniam, poziomy schodów i spocznika ew. "wyreguluję" robiac okładzinę schodów lub jeśli sie nie da to niestety próg, ale wolę próg niż zimną podłoge i wychłodzone pomieszczenie

----------


## manieq82

hmm ponownie mam pytanie   :oops:  

jak najłatwiej wyrównać posadzkę pod styro - o ile chudziaka na dole mam wylanego jako tako (musze tylko poskuwać jakieś narzuty - o tyle na góze strop jest fatalnie wyrównany  :sad: 
wylewka tostraszny koszt, a wsumie nie trzeba aby było idealnie równo tylko nie były jakieś płaszczyzny i styro dolegał całą powierzchnią
może zrobić bardzo rzadkiego betonu i podlać rozciągając łatą czy takim wałkiem z mackami - sie wyrówna

jak wy postępowaliście w takim przypadku?

----------


## Piczman

Piasek ?   :Roll:

----------


## RadziejS

Ja miałem masakryczny strop. Górki, dołki. Aby to wyrównać wkleiłem styropian. Kupiłem najtańszą zaprawę klejową, wykorzystałem stary cement, dużo piasku sianego, czasem jakąś płytę styropianową trochę trzeba było podszlifować, rzadką zaprawę wylewałem na strop i w to wklejałem płyty.
Nic mi nie pęka, wylewka się w rogach nie buja, wg mnie rozwiązanie warte zachodu.

----------


## basia_z_lasu

Perlit wysypać?

----------


## Piczman

Kto wie jak się reguluje przepływy na rozdzielaczu?

Mam wszystkie pętle odkręcone na max i w łazience chciałbym mieć wyższą temp. Projektowana mi nie wyszła   :Roll:  Zbyt mała powierzchnia podłogi !
Dokładnie chodzi mi o to co się stanie jak zdławię pętle od łazienki, wzrośnie temp. czy się obniży? powietrza ,,,

----------


## RadziejS

> Kto wie jak się reguluje przepływy na rozdzielaczu?
> 
> Mam wszystkie pętle odkręcone na max i w łazience chciałbym mieć wyższą temp. Projektowana mi nie wyszła   Zbyt mała powierzchnia podłogi !
> Dokładnie chodzi mi o to co się stanie jak zdławię pętle od łazienki, wzrośnie temp. czy się obniży? powietrza ,,,


Na mój rozum po zdławieniu temp. powietrza się obniży. Należałoby zdławić wszystkie pozostałe oprócz łazienki, ewentualnie równocześnie podnieść temp. zasilania. Na mój rozum  :Smile:

----------


## Piczman

Może jakieś podpowiedzi o ile skręcić te pętle gdzie jest cieplej ?
Czy metodą prób i błędów ?

----------


## NJerzy

Zaworki na moim rozdzielaczu mają równo 3 obroty od końca do końca, przypuszczam że Twoje tak samo. Zakręć wszystkie o jeden obrót oprócz łazienki i poobserwuj dobę temperatury - powinny się zróżnicować, Możliwe że trzeba będzie podnieść temp. zasilania, albo prościej - włączyć w pompie wyższy bieg, aby pozostałe pomieszczenia nie były niedogrzane.

----------


## mario0658

witam wszystkich 

Sumiennie studiuje wiedze zawarta w tym watku ... rozumiem  prawie wszystko.....
mam pytanko: ktos z Was stosowal  specjalne maty do rurek ?
takie ,ze tylko wciska sie w nie rurki i nie trzeba ich przypinac.
Orientuje sie ktos jak to sie nazywa i jaka jest orientacyjna cena,czy warto sie w to pchac, chcialbym sobie sprawe uproscic o ile nie bedzie to zbyt drogie ...  :smile:

----------


## Piczman

Daj sobie spokój, drogie to to jest bo sam się zastanawiałem   :Roll:  
Do wciskania weź sobie jakiegoś 10-latka bo to dziecinnie proste, zrobi to za 20 zł bo będzie miał na cukierki   :Wink2:

----------


## tacim

siemka powiedzcie czy u was grzejnik łazienkowy działa na tej samej temp co podłogówka czyli np 35 stopni i czy ma to sens bo ponoć są one zimne i nic nie dają jak to jest .

----------


## sure

ja mam mieszacz i wyzszą temperaturę zasilania grzejników...

----------


## manieq82

też się zastanawiałem...
Będę miał cały dom w podłgowym i tylko w łazienkach grzejniki - opłaca się dawać drugi obwód czy puścić na jednym?

----------


## mr6319

A powiedzcie co lepiej zastosować, oczywiście chodzi o względy zarówno cenowe jak i montażowe:



czy tak:



Nie chodzi o ułożenie rury tylko o to co pod nią.
CZy ta czarna mata ma jeszcze jakieś właściwości?
I drugie pytanie to szwagier hydraulik co ma robić u mnie podłogówkę poleca rury Kan therm. Czy to dobry wybór?
I czy kupować wszystko od jednego producenta w tym przypadku własnie od Kan therm?

PS. Znalazłem taki ranking:

http://www.budujemydom.pl/index.php?...1191&Itemid=39

Co na to Ci co już zrobili swoje podłogówki?

----------


## Pinok

Wavina kupisz po 2,7/m, żadnych mat specjalnych nie kupuj, szkoda kasy.
Jest temat na forum o rurach do podłogówki, tam poczytaj.

----------


## out

podzielam zdanie Pinok, zresztą to samo pisze 2 posty wyżej 




> mario0658  	
> 
> witam wszystkich
> Sumiennie studiuje wiedze zawarta w tym watku ... rozumiem prawie wszystko.....
> mam pytanko: ktos z Was stosowal specjalne maty do rurek ?
> takie ,ze tylko wciska sie w nie rurki i nie trzeba ich przypinac.





> Piczman  	
> 
> Daj sobie spokój, drogie to to jest bo sam się zastanawiałem
> Do wciskania weź sobie jakiegoś 10-latka bo to dziecinnie proste, zrobi to za 20 zł bo będzie miał na cukierki

----------


## Wirecki

Do mocowania rurek szukałem siatki. znalazlem na allegro po 4,5, pojechalem, kupilem, przywiezli. Na miejscu okazalo sie, ze siatka jest z drutu jakies 2,7 zamiast 3mm a odleglosc miedzy skrajnymi drutami to 84 zamiast 90cm. Rurki ogrzewania byly z rehau, dosc sztywne. Robota to dla majstra koszmar, siatka sie podnosila, druty pekaly (łączenia slabo trzymaly). skonczylo sie na zwrocie niewykorzystanej siatki, czesc poszla na dodatkowe zbrojenie w garazu. W efekcie kupilismy siatke z tej samej firmy co rurki. udalo sie z duzym rabatem, bo w normalnej cenie to koszmar. Siatka rewelacyjna, sztywna, rowniez prety zewnetrzne umozliwiajace łączenie tych "kratek" na styk nie na zakład.

----------


## tacim

wychodzi na to że aby mieć jeden grzejnik w domu w łazience konieczne jest grzanie wody do 50 stopni zamiast 35 czy dobrz myślę ćzy źle bo np przy CWU i tak będzie chodził na tych 50.

----------


## Pinok

Ja będę miał 2 drabinki w łazienkach ale to nie oznacza, że trzeba grzać do 50 czy więcej stopni, drabinki będą chodzić na temp. tej co podłogówka.

----------


## Wito2008

> Ja będę miał 2 drabinki w łazienkach ale to nie oznacza, że trzeba grzać do 50 czy więcej stopni, drabinki będą chodzić na temp. tej co podłogówka.


też tak mam wszędzie podłogówka i dodatkowo jedna drabinka w łazience jako kolejny obwód podłogówki tak że będę mógł sobie go nagrzać nawet latem  :big grin:

----------


## mariankossy

> Ja będę miał 2 drabinki w łazienkach ale to nie oznacza, że trzeba grzać do 50 czy więcej stopni, drabinki będą chodzić na temp. tej co podłogówka.


Do drabinek proponuje dokupic grzałke elektryczną i w okresie gdy nie grzejemy można suszyć " na prądzie " ręczniki.

Warto pomyśleć o gniazdku do grzałki na etapie kładzenia elektryki.

----------


## sure

Witam, 
zadaję pytanie tutaj, żeby nie mnożyć niepotrzebnie wątków (choc obawiam się, ze w ten sposób może zostac niezauważone). Mam już podłogówkę (na 70% powierzchni), pętle mają rozdzielacz z przeplywomierzami. Grzejniki w 2 sypialniach, ponadto grzejniki łazienkowe dodatkowo do podłogówki.  Kocioł Vitodens 300, ze sterowaniem jak poniżej:

oraz zasobnik Biawar 150l (nie mam pojęcia, czy jest pompa cyrkulacyjna cwu), mieszacz Wita typ U35-26.
Potrzebuję to wszystko jakoś sterować. Myślałam o sterowaniu pogodowym. Czy wystarczy do tego zamontowac czujnik temperatury zewnętrznej, czy muszę dokupić iakiś dodatkowy regulator pogodowy, np. jakiś Vitotronic 300? Czy ten system będzie działał sensownie bez takiego regulatora?
Nie planuję żadnych czujników pokojowych, tylko zawory z termostatem na kaloryferach.
Poproszę o radę lub choćby informacje, jak rozwiazaliście to u siebie, szczególnie, jesli macie dośwaidczenia z Vitodensem?

----------


## listek

Witam.
Dane:
Kocioł - Junkers Cerapur Smart ZSB 14-3 jednofunkcyjny kondensat
Podłogówka bez kalafiorów. 
1 rozdzielacz na parterze - 8 sekcji
1 rozdzielacz na poddaszu - 4 sekcje
Na każdym rozdzielaczu po 2 odpowietrzniki automatyczne (na zasilaniu i powrocie)

Regulator termostatyczny na powrocie wody, który włączy pompy na rozdzielaczach (tak sie to chyba nazywa "termostat przylgowy do pompy")



Instalatora będę miał za tydzień.

Układ zasilający podłogówkę taki jak na rysunku 


Pytanie.
1.Jak to powinno byc ustawione? Czy lepiej żeby pracowała tylko pompa kotła czy również mieszacz?
2.Na jaką temperaturę ustawić termostat przylgowy, przy których ma załączać pompy?
3. Jak sprawdzić, czy układ jest odpowietrzony?

Z góry dziekuję za odp.
Pozdrawiam 
[listek]

----------


## tacim

a te grzejniki na temp podłogówki nie są za zimne???

----------


## mariankossy

> Witam.
> Dane:
> Kocioł - Junkers Cerapur Smart ZSB 14-3 jednofunkcyjny kondensat
> Podłogówka bez kalafiorów. 
> 1 rozdzielacz na parterze - 8 sekcji
> 1 rozdzielacz na poddaszu - 4 sekcje
> Na każdym rozdzielaczu po 2 odpowietrzniki automatyczne (na zasilaniu i powrocie)
> 
> Regulator termostatyczny na powrocie wody, który włączy pompy na rozdzielaczach (tak sie to chyba nazywa "termostat przylgowy do pompy")
> ...


ad. 1 ,2 , 3:
To co na zdjęciach możesz spokojnie opchnąć na allegro.( to nadaje się do systemu mieszanego: podłogówka + kalafiory, gdzie pompa z zaworem 3-drożnym działa jako mieszacz obnizający temp. z kotła 70 st.C na 45 st.C do ogrzew. podłogówki)


Do samej podłogówki rozdzielacze potrzebne są  takie :
http://www.allegro.pl/item760956614_...i_komplet.html

Kocioł serwisant ustawi ci  w/g* instrukcji sterownika pogodowego FW100 pkt 8.3  (parametry ogrzewania* )na ogrzewanie podłogowe,pompe w kotle ustawi w/g instrukcji pkt 8.3


Odpowietrzanie:
odkrecic  na górnej belce rotametry  o 2-3 obroty,
na dolnej belce odkręcic zaworki   pętli podłogówki, następnie napełniać wodą układ odkręcając zawór na najwyższej kondygnacji.
odpowietrzenie robisz odkręcając ( po koleji) zawory spustowe na dolnej a następnie na górnej belce i powolli pod kontrolą spuszczasz powietrze aż poplynie sama woda ( na wyjście załuż kawałek wężyka gumowego i dpuszczaj do naczynia)  Druga osoba w tym czasie pod kontrolą ciśnienia dopuszcza wodę z wodociagu do kotła ( zakres ciśnienia 1,3-1,6 bara)

Po zakończeniu odpowietrzania włącza sie kocioł i on dodatkowo odpowietrza się automatycznie.

----------


## listek

> ad. 1 ,2 , 3:
> To co na zdjęciach możesz spokojnie opchnąć na allegro.( to nadaje się do systemu mieszanego: podłogówka + kalafiory, gdzie pompa z zaworem 3-drożnym działa jako mieszacz obnizający temp. z kotła 70 st.C na 45 st.C do ogrzew. podłogówki)



Sprzedawał nie będę. Zawsze mogę pomp nie załączać.




> Odpowietrzanie:
> odkrecic  na górnej belce rotametry  o 2-3 obroty,
> na dolnej belce odkręcic zaworki   pętli podłogówki, następnie napełniać wodą układ odkręcając zawór na najwyższej kondygnacji.
> odpowietrzenie robisz odkręcając ( po koleji) zawory spustowe na dolnej a następnie na górnej belce i powolli pod kontrolą spuszczasz powietrze aż poplynie sama woda ( na wyjście załuż kawałek wężyka gumowego i dpuszczaj do naczynia)  Druga osoba w tym czasie pod kontrolą ciśnienia dopuszcza wodę z wodociagu do kotła ( zakres ciśnienia 1,3-1,6 bara)
> 
> Po zakończeniu odpowietrzania włącza sie kocioł i on dodatkowo odpowietrza się automatycznie.


Tak to zostało zrobione, ale nie jestem pewny czy do końca się odpowietrzylo

----------


## tacim

> Ja będę miał 2 drabinki w łazienkach ale to nie oznacza, że trzeba grzać do 50 czy więcej stopni, drabinki będą chodzić na temp. tej co podłogówka.


rozumiem, że tak masz rozum też podpowiada takie rozwiązanie tylko czy ziomą to coś da kto tak ma i po kilku sezonach twierdzi że jest git.

----------


## mr6319

Podpowiecie jakiej firmy kupić rury i wszystkie pozostałe akcesoria do zrobienia podłogówki?

----------


## janekbo

> Podpowiecie jakiej firmy kupić rury i wszystkie pozostałe akcesoria do zrobienia podłogówki?


Firmy Hutmen. Lepiej się nie da... tylko czy Cię na to stać. 
BTW. Wątków na FM masz o rurach dostatek ...

----------


## mariankossy

> Napisał mariankossy
> 
> 
> ad. 1 ,2 , 3:
> To co na zdjęciach możesz spokojnie opchnąć na allegro.( to nadaje się do systemu mieszanego: podłogówka + kalafiory, gdzie pompa z zaworem 3-drożnym działa jako mieszacz obnizający temp. z kotła 70 st.C na 45 st.C do ogrzew. podłogówki)
> 
> 
> 
> *Sprzedawał nie będę. Zawsze mogę pomp nie załączać.
> ...


Tak możesz nie załączać pomp ale* i tak będzie żle.*

 Sprawdż czym się różni rozdzielacz z mieszaczem i grupa pompową a rozdzielaczem , który  ja proponuje. (chodzi o podłączenie zasilanie - powrót)

----------


## janekbo

> Sprawdż czym się różni rozdzielacz z mieszaczem i grupa pompową a rozdzielaczem , który  ja proponuje.


Drogo proponujesz Panie wachofcu... jakbyś poczytał ten wątek to byś wiedział, że dobre rozdzielacze robi Kusmet i jak widać prawie 2 razy taniej niż Insbud który chyba ostatnio troszkę przyhamował z rozwojem. 
http://www.allegro.pl/item741049289_...d_473_4ob.html

----------


## 1950

> Odpowietrzanie:
> odkrecic  na górnej belce rotametry  o 2-3 obroty,
> na dolnej belce odkręcic zaworki   pętli podłogówki, następnie napełniać wodą układ odkręcając zawór na najwyższej kondygnacji.
> odpowietrzenie robisz odkręcając ( po koleji) zawory spustowe na dolnej a następnie na górnej belce i powolli pod kontrolą spuszczasz powietrze aż poplynie sama woda ( na wyjście załuż kawałek wężyka gumowego i dpuszczaj do naczynia)  Druga osoba w tym czasie pod kontrolą ciśnienia dopuszcza wodę z wodociagu do kotła ( zakres ciśnienia 1,3-1,6 bara)
> 
> Po zakończeniu odpowietrzania włącza sie kocioł i on dodatkowo odpowietrza się automatycznie.


wytłumacz mi biednemu żuczkowi,
jak odpowietrzyć łazienkę na piętrze, 
rozdzielacz jest na parterze i łazienka jest zasilana z parteru,
nie mam na górze żadnego odpowietrznika,

widzę że jesteś bardzo dobry, 
podziel się ze mną swoją wiedzą,

----------


## mariankossy

> Napisał mariankossy
> 
>  Sprawdż czym się różni rozdzielacz z mieszaczem i grupa pompową a rozdzielaczem , który  ja proponuje.
> 
> 
> *Drogo proponujesz Panie wachofcu... jakbyś poczytał ten wątek to byś* wiedział, że dobre rozdzielacze robi Kusmet i jak widać prawie 2 razy taniej niż Insbud który chyba ostatnio troszkę przyhamował z rozwojem. 
> http://www.allegro.pl/item741049289_...d_473_4ob.html


Jakiegoś kastrata za 420 zł mi proponujesz to co ja moge kupic za 315 zł

Dobre   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
*janekbo*
Z ekonomi masz u mnie  1 *( pałe)*  :big grin:

----------


## mariankossy

> Napisał mariankossy
> 
> Odpowietrzanie:
> odkrecic  na górnej belce rotametry  o 2-3 obroty,
> na dolnej belce odkręcic zaworki   pętli podłogówki, następnie napełniać wodą układ odkręcając zawór na najwyższej kondygnacji.
> odpowietrzenie robisz odkręcając ( po koleji) zawory spustowe na dolnej a następnie na górnej belce i powolli pod kontrolą spuszczasz powietrze aż poplynie sama woda ( na wyjście załuż kawałek wężyka gumowego i dpuszczaj do naczynia)  Druga osoba w tym czasie pod kontrolą ciśnienia dopuszcza wodę z wodociagu do kotła ( zakres ciśnienia 1,3-1,6 bara)
> 
> Po zakończeniu odpowietrzania włącza sie kocioł i on dodatkowo odpowietrza się automatycznie.
> 
> ...


W wolnych chwilach robie wino , kumasz 1950   :cool:  

Trza tak zaciągnac z " węża" żeby do łazienki wode zassało.  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## janekbo

> Jakiegoś kastrata za 420 zł mi proponujesz to co ja moge kupic za 315 zł
> Dobre     
> *janekbo*
> Z ekonomi masz u mnie  1 *( pałe)*


Zaproponowałeś wachofcu rozdzielacz na 2 obwody za 315zł ja Ci pokazałem gdzie dostać to samo za 165zł. Więc naucz się czytać Panie "kopiuj wklej instrukcję obsługi" i daj se już spokój z tymi bzdurami które tu wypisujesz...
Do belfra Ci daleko widać (a propos tej pały).

No i jeśli dla Ciebie brak dwóch zaworków kulowych i dwóch termometrów to kastracja to nie dziwie się czego 1950 krew zalewa czytając Twoje epopeje.

----------


## mariankossy

> Napisał mariankossy
> 
> Jakiegoś kastrata za 420 zł mi proponujesz to co ja moge kupic za 315 zł
> Dobre     
> *janekbo*
> Z ekonomi masz u mnie  1 *( pałe)* 
> 
> 
> Zaproponowałeś wachofcu rozdzielacz na 2 obwody za 315zł ja Ci pokazałem gdzie dostać to samo za 165zł. Więc naucz się czytać Panie "kopiuj wklej instrukcję obsługi" i daj se już spokój z tymi bzdurami które tu wypisujesz...
> ...


Nooo, a myślałem żeś troszke żartowniś , a ty niestety  jesteś " cięzki kaliber"
 :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## mr6319

Temat Postu:



> PODŁOGÓWKA samemu - jak uniknąć błędów??


Pytam więc:
Pomieszczenia jakie mają być ogrzewane podłogówką to:
Kuchnia - 12 m2
Przedpokój - 12,3 m2
Łazienka 5,5 m2
Gabinet - 6,2 m2
Jest to cała prawa część domu - patrząc od wejścia (wszystkie pomieszczenia obok siebie).



Czy jest sens dzielić te 36 m2 na oddzielne obwody?
A jeżeli tak to na jak duże i ile?

----------


## Piczman

A co ty chciałeś dać to na jednej pętli ?   :ohmy:  

Tak, musisz to podzielić, a jak to zależy między innymi od zapotrzebowania każdego pomieszczenia na ciepło!
Podaj jakieś szczegóły, jakie ocieplenie i jaka wentylacja na początek !

----------


## mr6319

Dom to Pustak 25cm, 
Piwnica nieogrzewana
Pod podłogówkę planowane - 6-8 cm keramzyt + 4cm Styropian, lub  10/12cm Styropian (Na stropie Kleina).
Planowane ocieplenie murów 10cm, Wentylacja mechaniczna z GWC,

----------


## Piczman

Daj miniaturkę lub link do większego pliku bo siem doczytać nie mogę   :Roll:  

Tak na oko 3 lub 4 pętle!

----------


## mr6319

[img][/img]

----------


## Piczman

No widzisz, a Ja patrzyłem na tą prawą stronę   :Roll:  

1.Kuchnia
2.Gabinet
3.Łazienka
4.Przedpokój

Tu chyba innej kombinacji nie ma, zawsze można by część lub cały przedpokój zasilić dobiegami do reszty pomieszczeń ale Ja bym nie kombinował!
U siebie mam korytarzyk jakieś 2,5 m2 i tak zrobiłem, zapotrzebowanie mi tam wyszło prawie zerowe.
Daj po jednej pętli dla każdego z pomieszczeń oddzielnie! Rozdzielacz na 4 pętle!

----------


## NJerzy

> Dom to Pustak 25cm, 
> Piwnica nieogrzewana
> Pod podłogówkę planowane - 6-8 cm keramzyt + 4cm Styropian, lub  10/12cm Styropian (Na stropie Kleina).
> Planowane ocieplenie murów 10cm, Wentylacja mechaniczna z GWC,


To jest dom nowobudowany czy remontowany?
Czemu podłogówka tylko w połowie?
Jak zamierzasz inwestować w wentylację z odzyskiem i GWC, to może najpierw pomyśl o lepszym ociepleniu - aktualne tutaj trendy to 15 cm minimu, 20 standard, 30 też się spotyka.

----------


## mr6319

Dom remontowany, Podłogówka w połowie bo druga część to parkiet. Ocieplenie takie planowane przez projektanta - w praktyce raczej dodam te 5 cm.

----------


## NJerzy

Jeśli parkiet do 15 mm to można i pod niego podłogówkę. Aby policzyć pętle to najpierw musisz policzyć poszczególne pomieszczenia OZC.

----------


## dominium

czy ktoś może korzystał z materiałów lub zna firmę Global-Trade

oferują taki komplet:

http://www.allegro.pl/item770981006_...ektryczne.html

jakieś opinie?

Pozdrawiam
D.

----------


## Regut1

Robiłem u nich wycenę. W przeciwieństwie do innych hurtowni rzetelnie podeszli do sprawy. Ceny też mieli ok. Dobry kontakt. Niestety mieli tylko część asortymentu, który mnie interesowała.

----------


## michalp

Witam,

Ogrzewanie u mnie to połączenie grzejników z podłogówką i moje pytanie - na jakiej zasadzie nią sterować. Tzn. mam pięć obwodów, każdy ma założony siłownik, mam też nadajniki Euroster (temp. dzienna i nocna) w pomieszczeniach, gdzie podłogówka jest i one przesyłają sygnały do listwy sterującej siłownikami.

Pomieszczenia:
- łazienka 6 m2;
- łazienka 15 m2 (dwa obwody);
- kuchnia 9 m2 otwarta na jadalnię 9 m2 i salon 25 m2(gdzie sa też grzejniki, podłogówika tylko pod plytkami w kuchni
- wiatrołap 5 m2.

I teraz - jak tym sterować, bo wiadomo - podłogówka to bezwładność i zdecydowanie dłuższe nagrzewanie (ale i wychładzanie pomieszczeń).

WIATROŁAP:
- tutaj nie wiem, ustawiane temp. przy której włącza się podłogówka nie ma chyba sensu, bo każde otwarcie drzwi wejściowych zimą spowoduje gwałtowny spadek temperatury. Podłogówka właczona wtedy nagrzewać się będzie długo, a mi chodzi bardziej o sytuację, że jednak w ciągu dnia ta podłoga jest ciepła. A może nie mam racji - jak się już nagrzeje, to wyłaczenie nie spowoduje przecież od razu wychłodzenia, otwarcie drzwi da impuls to ponownego włączenia i przez ten czas będzie chodzić i może tak włączając się i wyłaczając - podłoga będzie ciepła.

ŁAZIENKI:
- o ile łazienka mała u mnie ma też grzejnik drabinkowy, który przy tej wielkości pomieszczenia daje sobie radę, tutaj bardziej bym widział nagrzewanie się podłogi w godzinach najczęstrzego korzystania. A może to nie ekonomiczne. Może znów, jak powyżej - jednak utrzymanie zadeklarowanej temperatury, np. 21 st. A łazienka duża, gdzie podłogówka to jedyny system (jest też grzejnik drabinkowy, ale tutaj raczej sprawdzi się bardziej przy suszeniu ręczników). A więc już chyba zdecydowanie utrzymyanie zadanej temperatury?

KUCHNIA:
- tu następuje pomieszanie ogrzewanie grzejnikowego z podłogowym.

***********

Generalnie moje rozważania skupiają się na prośbie o udzielenie odpowiedzi na pytania:
- w jaki sposób sterujecie podłogą - utrzymanie temperatury czy cykliczne włączanie / wyłaczanie w określonych godzinach?

michał

----------


## Piczman

Ja jestem w trakcie eksperymentowania, zacząłem ustawiać 4 strefy czasowe, czyli 2 kiedy ma być powiedzmy 22 stopnie a 2 kiedy chcemy mieć 19 C !
Przy grzejnikach było by super, przy mieszanym nie wiem ( pewnie nie najgorzej) ale z samą podłogówką to kicha!

Póki co tego nie widzę   :Confused:

----------


## pierwek

> Przy grzejnikach było by super, przy mieszanym nie wiem ( pewnie nie najgorzej) ale z samą podłogówką to kicha!


ja mam na parterze prawie wszędzie podłogówkę - oprócz 3 pokoi gdzie są kaloryfery (+ kaloryfer w salonie ale tam mam 2 pętle podłogówki).
Bardzo fajnie się tym obecnie steruje. Podłogówka chodzi cały czas (delikatnie). Natomiast grzejniki wystarczy włączyć na 30 min rano i wieczorem (można automatycznie jeżeli jest za zimno). Z tym że jest jedno ale... w tej chwili nie mam jeszcze drzwi wewnętrznych więc ciepło z podłogówki rozpływa się po całym domu. Ale jak jest trochę za zimno wystarczy włączyć na 30min grzejniki i jest ok.

Jak dojdą drzwi sprawa zapewne się skomplikuje...

----------


## romano78

Ja mam podłogowe wszędzie+ grzejniki podłogą planuje grzać non stop nisko jak temperatura spadnie poniżej ustawionej załączą się grzejniki na chwilkę zastanawiam się jeszcze czy nie przewymiarować trochę grzejników gdybym je przewymiarował to bufor by mi starczył na dłużej ale czy warto?

----------


## Piczman

Czy warto ? Sam musisz zdecydować!

Będziesz mógł palić rzadziej( o ile to zależy od wielkości bufora i zapotrzebowania na ciepło domu) ale oczywiście później nadrobisz przy ładowaniu.
Ja wychładzam zbiornik do 30 stopni na górze i 20 w środku i na dole, gdybym miał grzejniki wysokotemperaturowe to zamiast co ok. 36 godzin paliłbym co 24 !
I to przy temp. + 5 C na zewnątrz!
A powiedz po co Ci te grzejniki, "niedowymiarowałeś" podłogówkę że już nie masz wyjścia i musisz Je włączać ? Zrobiłeś Je dla wygody podniesienia szybko temp. czy jak ?

----------


## romano78

Jęśli chodzi o grzejniki to tak mi doradził hydraulik wydaje mi się ze dobrze  doradził chodziło  o szybkie podgrzanie i łatwe sterowanie temperaturą podobno  dobry fachowiec.   1000mb około poszło alupexa na 160m2 jaki rozstaw nie wiem bo mnie nie było jak to robili zdjęć też niestety nie mam.

----------


## mariankossy

Teraz już za póżno pytać, koncepcja sterowania przed montażem była ?? To trza ją teraz realizować a nie pytać.

----------


## Piczman

> 1000mb około poszło alupexa na 160m2 jaki rozstaw nie wiem bo mnie nie było jak to robili zdjęć też niestety nie mam.


A gdzie On to wcisnął ?   :ohmy:  
Wychodzi Ci ponad 6 mb na m2 a to jakieś 8-10 cm rozstaw między rurkami ( gęściej się już nie da) . Dla porównania u mnie poszło ok. 2 mb/m2 ! Brał pod uwagę jakieś zapotrzebowanie? Coś mi się nie wydaje, chyba nie masz aż tak "zimnego" domu ?

Ja bym się zastanawiał nad pozamykaniem połowy obiegów bo prawdopodobnie przegrzejesz podłogę, nawet przy zasilaniu 35 C ! Sprawdzałeś to już ?

----------


## NJerzy

Ja na 160 m2 mam nieco ponad 800 metrów rurki. Przez ostatnie dni najwyższa temperatura jaka szła w podłogę to 24C. Dzisiaj idzie w podłogę 21C a w najzimniejszym pomieszczeniu mam 20C - bo uchyliłem lekko okno  :Smile: 
Obliczeniowe rozstawy rurek miałem znacznie większe ale dla wyższych temperatur zasilania - musiałbym w buforze utrzymywać temperatury o 10C wyższe.

----------


## Piczman

U mnie idzie w tej chwili 24 C, w domu 21-21,5 C !

----------


## romano78

Właśnie sprawdziłem na fakturze jest 900mb  alupex16na 2.0 w  tym pewnie do grzejników poszło ze 100mb bo raczej chyba takie same się daje nie mam możliwości sprawdzić jeśli te same to jest jak u JERZEGO, 800 chyba wszystko ok  :big grin:

----------


## michalp

Na pewno masz zasilanie 24 stopnie? To ja się martwilem, czy 40 st. to nie za mało???

Michał

----------


## Piczman

Jak było około 0 C to 31 stopni zasilanie, ciekawi mnie jak będzie przy duzych mrozach !?
Mam nadzieję zmieścić się w 35 C !

----------


## Teves

Robiłem pierwsze podejścia do uruchomienia mojego grzania i narazie sukces połowiczny. Mój układ wygląda tak: rura fi20 od bufora do, odejście w bok do  kolektora na parterze 7 pętli, dalej rura na piętro i kolektor z 5 pętlami. Po odpowietrzeniu efekt jest taki ze jak zamknę parter ciepło idzie na piętro ale pietro nie grzeje gdy otwieram dól. Potrzebny jest jakiś zawór na odejściu dolnym czy muszę walczyć kryzując pętle?

----------


## NJerzy

Może trójniki dałeś o nierównym przepływie w każdej odnodze?

----------


## Teves

Raczej nie. Czyli powinienem to wyregulować bez żadnych komplikatorów ?

----------


## NJerzy

Skoro nie płynie na piętro to coś jest źle - i musisz to znaleźć. Może nadmiar kolanek, może przymknięty zawór czy zagnieciona rura? Sprawdź dokładnie i zasilanie i powrót.

----------


## janekbo

> ...rura fi20 od bufora do, odejście w bok do  kolektora na parterze 7 pętli, dalej rura na piętro i kolektor z 5 pętlami....


A co miesza i czy daje radę?
Może za słaba pompa?
W najgorszej sytuacji czeka Cię druga pompa. Widać woda idzie tam gdzie jej łatwiej - te 3m w górę, żeby tam się pchać jest zbyt deprymujące skoro w perspektywie ma szybki przepływ przez dolny rozdzielacz.

----------


## Deamos

Witam,

Dzisiaj zrobilem dziure w scianie na skrzynke do rozdzielacza i zastanawialem sie jak doprowadzic do niej wode z pieca. Poczatkowo myslalem o miedzi, ale duzo z tym zabawy i drogo by wyszlo, chyba pex-al-pex byl by lepszy, do petel mam juz fi 16, jaka srednice dac do rozdzielacza?

Moja skrzynka ma szerokosc wewnetrzna 58cm, planuje 7 petel:
1 x gabinet
2 x salon
1 x kuchnia
1 x hol
2 x lazienka - podloga + kaloryfer na reczniki

Czy wejdzie mi tam rozdzielacz na 7 petli plus odejscie zasilania do dolu?

----------


## NJerzy

Ja zrobiłem na fi 20 - i działa.

----------


## Piczman

Ja też mam fi 20, zasila rozdzielacz z 8 pętlami czyli cały dom, razem 100 m2 podłogi !

----------


## mariankossy

Conajmniej fi 25 mm, przepływy i opory hydr. się kłaniają.  :cool:

----------


## Deamos

Na chopski rozum to fi 20 wydaje mi sie malo przy fi 16 na petlach.

W mojej skrzynce o szerokosci 58cm wejdzie na szerokosc 7 petli, spusty z odpowietrznikami i zasilanie puszczone z dolu a nie z boku?

----------


## out

> Conajmniej fi 25 mm, przepływy i opory hydr. się kłaniają.


nie koniecznie ilość pętli determinuje średnice taką czy inna, zależy ile na takim rozdzielaczu "wisi" kW. Moc zainstalowana w połączeniu z parametrami maja przełożenie na przepływ a przepływ na opory.  Na fi 20mm można przepchać przy rozsądnych spadkach ciśnienia (poniżej 100Pa/m) 6,5-7,0kW a przy trochę ponad 100Pa/m można przepuścić i 10 kW. 

A trzeba mieć na uwadze, że przepływ ten jest przepływem obliczeniowym, wynikającym z obliczeniowych zapotrzebowań na ciepło, a ile razy w ciągu roku one występują ?

----------


## mariankossy

> Conajmniej fi 25 mm, przepływy i opory hydr. się kłaniają.
> 			
> 		
> 
> nie koniecznie ilość pętli determinuje średnice taką czy inna, zależy ile na takim rozdzielaczu "wisi" kW. Moc zainstalowana w połączeniu z parametrami maja przełożenie na przepływ a przepływ na opory.  Na fi 20mm można przepchać przy rozsądnych spadkach ciśnienia (poniżej 100Pa/m) *6,5-7,0kW a przy trochę ponad 100Pa/m można przepuścić i 10 kW. 
> *
> A trzeba mieć na uwadze, że przepływ ten jest przepływem obliczeniowym, wynikającym z obliczeniowych zapotrzebowań na ciepło, a ile razy w ciągu roku one występują ?


Tak i przez "sznórówke " można przepchnąć 10KW , ale jaka bedzie wtedy temperatura wody ? 45oC  :cool:

----------


## fenix2

> Na chopski rozum to fi 20 wydaje mi sie malo przy fi 16 na petlach.


Też tak uważam.




> Ja zrobiłem na fi 20 - i działa.


U jednego będzie działać a u innego nie.

----------


## out

*mariankossy*

pisząc




> Tak i przez "sznórówke " można przepchnąć 10KW , ale jaka bedzie wtedy temperatura wody ? 45oC


o jaką temperaturę ci chodziło ? powrotu ? zasilania ? deltę ? 


temperatura:

- zasilania - zależy od tego co da źródło lub co przepuści zawór mieszający 

- powrotna - zależy od tego jak bardzo schłodzi odbiornik 

a 10kW na 20 rurkę to naprawdę nie jest dużo, zwłaszcza że jak pisałem są to parametry obliczeniowe a na dodatek dla kilku odbiorników, zawsze dojdzie jakaś równoczesność działania i różne stopnie obciążenia.

----------


## Teves

Czy stosuje się jakiegoś rodzaju zawory dławiące żeby wyrównoważyć obwody?  Tak żebym mógł przydławić parter do takiego poziomu żeby ruszyła góra. Moja moc max to 4,5 kW zamówiłem pompkę wilo stratos eco 25-1-3. I zaczynam mieć wątpliwości.

----------


## NJerzy

A nie masz Ty zapowietrzonego układu piętra?

Jeśli nie znajdziesz przyczyny zawsze możesz "przydusić" wszystkie pętle parteru.

----------


## mariankossy

> Czy stosuje się jakiegoś rodzaju zawory dławiące żeby wyrównoważyć obwody?  Tak żebym mógł przydławić parter do takiego poziomu żeby ruszyła góra. Moja moc max to 4,5 kW zamówiłem pompkę wilo stratos eco 25-1-3. I zaczynam mieć wątpliwości.


Na parter wystarczy  ale z poddaszem może byc problem, bo wysokość podnoszenia < 2,8 m, 
http://www.waermetechnik.org/Heizung...tos-ECO-25-1-3

Ja bym wybrał z końcówką 4, a jak  kocioł w piwnicy ( i piętro) to nawet  z koncówka 6;
http://www.allegro.pl/item772769990_..._promocja.html

http://www.allegro.pl/item772768982_..._promocja.html

----------


## mariankossy

> *mariankossy*
> 
> pisząc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


np dla podłogówki t zas.45oC , delta t 15 oC

----------


## 1950

> Napisał Teves
> 
> Czy stosuje się jakiegoś rodzaju zawory dławiące żeby wyrównoważyć obwody?  Tak żebym mógł przydławić parter do takiego poziomu żeby ruszyła góra. Moja moc max to 4,5 kW zamówiłem pompkę wilo stratos eco 25-1-3. I zaczynam mieć wątpliwości.
> 
> 
> Na parter wystarczy  ale z poddaszem może byc problem, bo* wysokość podnoszenia < 2,8 m,*


wachofość w cenie,
nie ma jak porządny wachofiec który wszystko wie i doradza innym tak jak umie, albo raczej nie umie,
drogi *wachofcu*, wysokość podnoszenia pompy w instalacji zamkniętej, to zdolność pokonania oporów tej instalacji, a nie wysokość do której pompa może wycisnąć wodę,
z fachowym pozdrowieniem   :Roll:  


a oto motto tego wachofca



> Fachowiec wie co robi,* a wachofiec to ten który robi co wie* .


  :Confused:

----------


## mariankossy

:cool:

----------


## NJerzy

mariankossy - właśnie rozpocząłeś procedurę wyrabiania sobie opinii tumana - zawróć puki czas   :oops:

----------


## out

*mariankossy*

właśnie dla dT = 10K podałem, że rurką fi20 przepchamy bez większego bólu i 10kW. Jutro sprawdzę ale opory wyszły coś ok 140 Pa/m. 

W sprawie wysokości podnoszenia pompy obiegowej:

*1950* ma 100% racji. Dla obiegów zamkniętych jest to strata ciśnienia jaką musi pokonać pompa na obiegu krytycznym (nie koniecznie najdalszy obieg).  Rożnica wysokości nic tutaj nie ma do znaczenia. Praw fizyki się nie zmieni.

----------


## mariankossy

Niech się najpierw nauczy i zrozumie co pisze @1950, ( po co są oznaczenia na pompach)
oraz sprawdzi ch-ki pracy pomp (graficznie na n/w str.) co podałem wyżej, a nie p...pszy 3 po 3  :




> Na parter wystarczy ale z poddaszem może byc problem, bo wysokość podnoszenia < 2,8 m, 
> http://www.waermetechnik.org/Heizung...tos-ECO-25-1-3 
> 
> Ja bym wybrał z końcówką 4, a jak kocioł w piwnicy ( i piętro) to nawet z koncówka 6; 
> http://www.allegro.pl/item772769990_..._promocja.html 
> 
> http://www.allegro.pl/item772768982_..._promocja.html

----------


## mariankossy

:cool:

----------


## out

*mariankossy*
a wiesz, że stratę ciśnienie można podawać w metrach słupa wody ?   :Wink2:   I w tej charakterystyce co podałeś nie chodzi o to, że pompa w obiegu zamkniemy nie wypcha wody do odbiornika który będzie powyżej jakieś tam wysokości. a chodzi o to, że nie pokona oporów instalacji większych niż ileś tam metrów słupa wody. 

ps tak dla podpowiedzi  1 mH2O to ok 9,8kPa

----------


## NJerzy

> Napisał NJerzy
> 
> mariankossy - właśnie rozpocząłeś procedurę wyrabiania sobie opinii tumana - zawróć puki czas  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja się z tym zgadzam, ale ty najwyraźniej nie rozumiesz co tam napisano. Pompy nie dobiera się ze względu na ilość kondygnacji czyli wysokość instalacji, ale ze względu na opory hydrauliczne (i wydajność objętościową)
Napiszę jak dla laika: jeśli pompa jest w piwnicy, a dom ma jeszcze parter i piętro, to pompa nie musi "wycisnąć" wody z piwnicy na piętro - bo ta woda już tam jest !!! Pompa musi tylko "obrócić" tą wodą - spowodować przepływ, czyli pokonać wyłącznie opory hydrauliczne.
 Inna sytuacja byłaby gdybyś na piętrze miał pusty zbiornik a w piwnicy pełny i chciał z piwnicy przepompować wodę na piętro - wtedy pompa musi mieć wysokość podnoszenia taką jak pionowa różnica odległości miedzy nią a zbiornikiem na piętrze.

----------


## mariankossy

:cool:

----------


## mariankossy

:cool:

----------


## mariankossy

:cool:

----------


## out

*mariankossy*

no dziwie ci się, tyle postów napisałeś, jesteś "elitą na forum", wypowiadasz się w tylu postach a nie przyjmujesz do wiadomości, ze możesz się mylić. 

jak by było tak jak wysmiewczo piszesz mozna by bylo wogole nie wlanczac pompy a ciecz by krazyla. 

A co do wysokości podnoszenia pompy w układach zamkniętych skoro nie dajesz się przekonać to skorzystaj z porady doradcy technicznego choćby przywołanej przez ciebie firmy wilo. kontakt możesz znaleźć na ich stronie.

----------


## 1950

> W instalacjach ciśnieniowych przepływ wody pomiędzy kotłem a odbiornikami (grzejnikami) realizowany jest dzięki różnicy ciśnień wytworzonej przez pompę. *Efektywność pompy obiegowej zależy przede wszystkim od wysokości podnoszenia i wydajności*. Wydajność pompy obiegowej c.o. należy przyjmować równą obliczeniowemu przepływowi wody we wtórnym obiegu wymiennika c.o. Natomiast *wysokość podnoszenia pompy obiegowej c.o. powinna uwzględniać opory hydrauliczne instalacji c.o. oraz opory obiegu wtórnego w kompaktowym węźle cieplnym i rurociągach łączących węzeł z rozdzielaczem, czyli straty ciśnienia wynikające z przepływu wody przez rury i armaturę.*


dodam jeszcze w instalacji zamkniętej,

widzisz *wachofcu*,
może nie byłeś na tym samym _chasioku_ co ja   :Roll:  
mnie tam uczyli czytać ze zrozumieniem  :Roll:   :Confused:

----------


## pablitoo

*Marian* czemu się upierasz jak Ci *1950* , *out* , *NJerzy* i inni tłumaczą zagadnienie ...
Nie okłamują Cię - zapewniam - chcą Cię uświadomić - a Ty dalej w zaparte idziesz nie przyjmując nic do wiadomości .

Przyjmij chłopie na to klatę , zanotuj , podziękuj - i przede wszystkim zastanów sie cztery razy na przyszłość jak cokolwiek komuś bedziesz doradzał ...
Takich chłopskich filozofów było tu już wielu i zapewniam Cię więcej ich nie trzeba .

----------


## mariankossy

:cool:

----------


## Deamos

> Napisał NJerzy
> 
> Ja zrobiłem na fi 20 - i działa.
> 
> 
> o ile dobrze pamiętam to ty masz raptem 2m od bufora do rozdzielacza, czy tak samo będzie u *Deamos*
> 
> poniżej są opisane kłopoty kogoś kto ma fi-20 i spory kawałek od kotła do rozdzielacza
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3105273.htm#3105273
> ...


No wlasnie, nie wspomnialem o odleglosci... u mnie w lini prostej jest z 6m a na dlugosci rury to moze z 10m...

----------


## mariankossy

:cool:

----------


## mariankossy

:cool:

----------


## pablitoo

Wypowiedziałem sie w kwestii Twojego sporu z kolegami 1950 , out , NJerzy - nie w kwestii problemu kolegi Teves ... 

A dlaczego nie wypowiadam się w kwestii problemu kolegi Teves ? - zastanów się jak pisałem - może nie mam nic rozsądnego do powiedzenia a nie chcę kłapać jęzorem co mi na myśl przyjdzie bez zastanowienia i choćby elementarnej wiedzy w temacie ...

----------


## mariankossy

:cool:

----------


## NJerzy

> Napisał NJerzy
> 
> Ja zrobiłem na fi 20 - i działa.
> 
> 
> o ile dobrze pamiętam to ty masz raptem 2m od bufora do rozdzielacza, czy tak samo będzie u *Deamos*


Od bufora do trójników mam kawałki po 1,5-2 metry. Od trójników do rozdzielaczy jest ze 4 metry na parterze i ok 7 na piętro. U mnie i tak największe opory stawia zawór mieszający.
Oczywiście można dać większe średnice, wejście rozdzielacza ma 1", to miedź 28 mm będzie OK. Ja robiłem wszystko alupexem, i największe dostępne od ręki było fi 20.
I tak wszystko zależy od styropianu na ścianie - jak zapotrzebowanie mocy dom ma małe, to ciepło i "sznurówkami" da się rozprowadzić.

----------


## Kaziu Instalator

Jezu ludzie co wy piszecie ?? 
Czy macie w ogóle pojęcie o termodynamice?? o hydraulice instalacji ??
Wiecie co to są opory liniowe instalacji ??
Normalnie żalowe jest to co wy tu wypisujecie....
Po pierwsze jak zmniejszysz przekroje rur to zwiększą się prędkości w instalacji i wzrosną opory - to jest zjawisko nieliniowe
Po drugie jak zwiększycie prędkości w instalacji od wyższych niż dopuszczalne to może się pojawić na kolanach, trójnikach, zaworach oraz wkładkach termostatycznych zjawisko zwane "kawitacją". Kawitacja występuje w miejscach  gdzie jest zmiana kierunku przepływy (czyli kolana, trójniki). Objawia się to tym że woda zaczyna wrzeć w tych miejscach i odparowywać. Powoduje to lawinową korozję kształtek.

Po trzecie wiemy że woda którą dostarczamy do instalacji ma w sobie osad który się wytrąca po czasie w instalacji (nie wspomnę o tym że instalacje należy przepłukać przed uruchomieniem) więc powstaje w niej masa ścierna która przemieszcza się po waszej instalacji. Nawet jeżeli macie złączki i rurę z polietylenu to na pewno zawory itp są metalowe, więc wystąpi na nich zjawisko ścierania się materiału. 

Wielokrotnie widziałem instalacje które po dwóch latach pracy w układzie z pompą która była przewymiarowana ( za duża wydajność) , rozpadały się szczególnie na kolanach ponieważ kształtki były wypłukane przez pędzący osad po zewnętrznej ściance kolana ( tu jest największa prędkość ponieważ mamy jeszcze tutaj prędkość kątową ). 

Zostawcie dobory pomp ludziom którzy wiedzą jak to policzyć. 
Z autopsji wiem że pompy które są w kotłach c.o. w większości układów hydraulicznych są wystarczające. No chyba że ktoś właśnie sam sobie robi dobory średnic rur i ilości rur w ogrzewaniu podłogowym na 1 m2.

Jak już bardzo chcecie sami położyć ogrzewanie podłogowe to proponuję porozmawiać z jakimś przedstawicielem producenta który ma takie systemy w swojej ofercie. U wszystkich zanczących producentów zazwyczaj jest kilka osób które nieodpłatnie robią dobory ogrzewania podłogowego wraz z rysunkiem rozmieszczenia pętli. A zamierzacie jak układać to ogrzewanie podłogowe?? meandrami czy jak ?? chyba nikt jeszcze tu nie mówił o tym że układanie podłogówki mendrami daje najlepszy rozkład temperatury w posadzce.

A wracając jeszcze do tych pomp - jak będziecie mieli za duże prędkości w instalacji to będą wam gwizdać wkładki zaworowe przy grzejnikach jak je będzie głowica termostatyczna przymykać.

----------


## Piczman

Najczęściej wszyscy się martwią o zbyt mały przepływ, poruszyłeś ciekawy temat i da to do myślenia !
*Kaziu Instalator* na nowego mi tu nie wyglądasz no ale nie ważne ,,,

Wszystkich wystraszyłeś   :Lol:  

Pozdrawiam !

----------


## Kaziu Instalator

To mój pierwszy post na tym forum  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam.   :big grin:

----------


## mariankossy

:cool:

----------


## Piczman

> To mój pierwszy post na tym forum 
> Pozdrawiam.


Co o niczym nie świadczy   :Wink2:

----------


## Foczki

> Robiłem pierwsze podejścia do uruchomienia mojego grzania i narazie sukces połowiczny. Mój układ wygląda tak: rura fi20 od bufora do, odejście w bok do  kolektora na parterze 7 pętli, dalej rura na piętro i kolektor z 5 pętlami. Po odpowietrzeniu efekt jest taki ze jak zamknę parter ciepło idzie na piętro ale pietro nie grzeje gdy otwieram dól. Potrzebny jest jakiś zawór na odejściu dolnym czy muszę walczyć kryzując pętle?


Masz prawdopodobnie rozregulowanie hydrauliczne, woda płynie tam gdzie jej wygodnie. Masz duży opór górnych pętli więc płynie dołem. jak przytniesz dół to powinno się wyrównać. Zacznij od przykręcania zaworu na dolocie na rozdzielaczu na dole.
P.S. Masz schemat tej instalacji?

----------


## piwopijca

> ... Jak już bardzo chcecie sami położyć ogrzewanie podłogowe to proponuję porozmawiać z jakimś przedstawicielem producenta który ma takie systemy w swojej ofercie. U wszystkich zanczących producentów zazwyczaj jest kilka osób które nieodpłatnie robią dobory ogrzewania podłogowego wraz z rysunkiem rozmieszczenia pętli. A zamierzacie jak układać to ogrzewanie podłogowe?? meandrami czy jak ?? chyba nikt jeszcze tu nie mówił o tym że układanie podłogówki mendrami daje najlepszy rozkład temperatury w posadzce.....


Prawda jest ze niewiele sie mowi o meandrowym ukladaniu rur podlogowki, w wiekszosci przypadkow widzialem ukladanie w slimak.
Mozesz rozwinac dlaczego wg Ciebie meandrowe jest lepsze?
Mnie wczesniej wydawalo sie ze meander nie jest zly, ale wiekszosc jest innego zdania a ja nie wiem jak w praktyce sie zachowa taki sposob ulozenia rurek. Nie mam jeszcze czynnego CO wiec nie wiem jak to bedzie w moim przypadku, na razie rurki wypelnione woda dla kontroli szczelnosci.
Wydawalo mi sie ze nalezy dobierac do konkretnego przypadku sposob ukladania, no ale ...

Pzdr.

----------


## Piczman

Pewnie chodzi o to że w ślimaku chłodna woda leci koło ciepłej co może powodować dyskomfort w chodzeniu po zimnej lub ciepłej nawierzchni?
W meandrynie tego nie ma !?Temp. są wyśrodkowane !
Ja mam rozstaw średnio 25 cm i ślimaki wszędzie ,wiem z doświadczenia że nie ma możliwości wyczuć chłodnych i ciepłych miejsc na podłodze !
W dobrze zrobionej podłogówce temp. jest tak niewielka że tego problemu nie ma !
To moje zdanie   :smile:

----------


## Deamos

Mi sie wydawalo, ze slimak lepszy bo na zmiane sa ciepla i zimna i mniej zakretow przez co mniejsze opory a w podwojnej menadrze dwie cieple i dwie zimne, wg. mnie gorszy rozklad temperatur i wiecej ostrych zakretow co zwieksza opory

----------


## piwopijca

Opory to chyba w meandrze sa mniejsze bo mniej rur tak naprawde idzie. Mnie wydaje sie (i tak wczesniej myslalem przy robieniu instalacji),ze chodzi o rozklad temperatur tj. cieplejsza woda na z zasilania idzie najpierw pod sciany zewnetrzne i dopiero stamtad schodzi sie blizej srodka pomieszczen a w miedzyczasie woda wystudza sie i czym blizej srodk adomu tym chlodniejsza jest woda w instalacji -wiekszy komfort. Straty najwieksze sa przeciez przy przegrodach zewnetrznych i tam puszczana jest najcieplejsza woda, czym blizej srodka tym cieplej w pomieszczeniu i woda chlodniejsza -mniejsze zapotrzebowanie.

Pzdr.

----------


## Piczman

Mój hydraulik wspominał coś o szkoleniu Roth , kazali Mu liczyć 70 W/m2 !

Zawsze   :Evil:

----------


## Daga&Adam

Witam wszystkich  :smile: 

Wlasnie jestem "po" zrobieniu podlogowki, posadzki juz schna  :smile: 

Ja wszystkim polecam zrobienie najpierw OZC swojego domu / poszczegolnych pomieszczen, a potem po ew. dodaniu ~10% zapotrzebowania mocy "na wszelki wypadek" - wprowadzenia tych danych do Audytora CO. Dziwie sie ze tak malo sie pisze na temat tego programu ?  :smile:  On nam wyliczy opory w instalacji, dobierze pompe, srednice rurek i poda nastawy poszczegolnych elementow armatury.

Mi wyszly rozstawy od 10cm (lazienki) do nawet 50cm (lekko dogrzewane pomieszczenia w piwnicy). Srednia to 15-20cm. Na parterze poszlo 700m pexa. Natomiast od glownego rozdzielacza zlokalizowanego przy piecu do poszczegolnych rozdzielaczy na poszczegolne kondygnacje mam rury (pp):

- do piwnicy fi20
- na poddasze fi25
- na parter fi32

Wyliczone opory to 15kPa czyli wystarczy pompa o wys. podnoszenia 1,5m przy przeplywie ok 1m3/h. Opory dosc niskie bo petle mam max 80m.

Dla zainteresowanych - link do zdjec moich rurek:

http://szyna.civ.pl/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=1844

BTW. Robota jest IMHO bardzo latwa i przyjemna - ale trzeba do niej min. dwie osoby. W trojke idzie to juz jak burza (jeden chodzi z kregiem rur i je wstepnie odwija, drugi wygina, a trzeci przypina). W trojke rozlozenie jednej petli 80m zajmowalo nam moze 20 min  :smile: 
pozdr.

----------


## Krzysztof BB

> Witam wszystkich 
> 
> Wlasnie jestem "po" zrobieniu podlogowki, posadzki juz schna 
> 
> .


Wiesz myślę, że tak naprawde to dopiero jesteś w trakcie.
U mnie ogrzewanie już działa ale nie powiem że już jest "po" bo spodziewam się jeszcze jakichś nieprzewidzianych zagwózdek...
Jak przeżyję 1-szą zimę i dopracuję parametry na tyle, że będzie w domu wszędzie wymagana temperatura przy oczekiwanych kosztach to dopiero powiem "po".
Pozdrawiam i życzę zgodności wirtualnej z rzeczywistością  :smile:

----------


## malka

Potrzebuje Waszej pomocy 

Jak spuścić wodę z podłogówki ? Idą mrozy, nie wyrobiliśmy z montarzem pieca, a w obwodach fachman zostawił wodę pod ciśnieniem.
Obawiam sie ,że może przymarznąć i narobić szkód, więc profilaktycznie wolałabvym mieć na zimę puste rurki.
Zawartość skrzynki wygląda tak



Pomożecie ?

----------


## Daga&Adam

> Wiesz myślę, że tak naprawde to dopiero jesteś w trakcie.
> U mnie ogrzewanie już działa ale nie powiem że już jest "po" bo spodziewam się jeszcze jakichś nieprzewidzianych zagwózdek...
> Jak przeżyję 1-szą zimę i dopracuję parametry na tyle, że będzie w domu wszędzie wymagana temperatura przy oczekiwanych kosztach to dopiero powiem "po".
> Pozdrawiam i życzę zgodności wirtualnej z rzeczywistością


No pewnie.. Ale mam dobry punkt wyjscia - caly dom i  instalacja CO jest przeliczona bardzo dokladnie. Rozstaw rurek jest ulozony zgodnie z zapotrzebowaniem pomieszczen na cieplo, a oprocz tego przeliczone opory i wedlug nich - odpowiednie nastawy na rotametrach. Takze mam nadzieje, ze regulacja nie bedzie dluga i uciazliwa, a skonczy sie jedynie na jakichs malych korektach  :smile:  Obym sie nie mylil !

Natomiast jezeli ktos odebral podlogowke po fachmanach, ktorzy zrobili "wszedzie 10cm bo tak zawsze robimy" bez zadnego projektu to rzeczywiscie spedzi dlugich kilka tygodni na regulacjach  :sad: 
pozdr.

----------


## Pinok

> Potrzebuje Waszej pomocy 
> 
> Jak spuścić wodę z podłogówki ? Idą mrozy, nie wyrobiliśmy z montarzem pieca, a w obwodach fachman zostawił wodę pod ciśnieniem.
> Obawiam sie ,że może przymarznąć i narobić szkód, więc profilaktycznie wolałabvym mieć na zimę puste rurki.
> Zawartość skrzynki wygląda tak
> 
> 
> 
> Pomożecie ?


Pomożemy  :big grin: 

Odkręcić każdy obwód i wydmuchać.
Tak jest zrobione u mnie.

----------


## malka

> Napisał malka
> 
> Potrzebuje Waszej pomocy 
> 
> Jak spuścić wodę z podłogówki ? Idą mrozy, nie wyrobiliśmy z montarzem pieca, a w obwodach fachman zostawił wodę pod ciśnieniem.
> Obawiam sie ,że może przymarznąć i narobić szkód, więc profilaktycznie wolałabvym mieć na zimę puste rurki.
> Zawartość skrzynki wygląda tak
> 
> 
> ...


czyli gdzie mam odkręcić ?
 gdzie włożyć dyszę by wydmuchać  ? (wymyśliłam sobie, ze wezmę karchera, bez podłączenia do wody i samym powietrzem wydmucham - da radę ? czy lepiej kompresorem ?)

----------


## Pinok

:big grin:  ludzie to odważni są.

Ja sam tego nie wydmuchiwałem, robił to mój hydraulik.

Przy rozdzielaczu masz białe rurki w kolorowych peszlach, które dochodzą od dołu.

Jeden obwód to 2 zakończenia rury.

I tak odkręcasz pierwszą u góry i pierwszą na dole i masz jeden obwód do wydmuchania, później druga od góry i druga u dołu itd.

----------


## malka

nie odważni tylko zdesperowani   :Lol:  

Wielkie dzięki, mam nadzieję, ze przy wydmuchiwaniu chałupa mi się w przestworza nie podniesie   :Wink2:  

 :Lol:

----------


## Wirecki

> Jak spuścić wodę z podłogówki ? Idą mrozy, nie wyrobiliśmy z montarzem pieca, a w obwodach fachman zostawił wodę pod ciśnieniem.
> Obawiam sie ,że może przymarznąć i narobić szkód, więc profilaktycznie wolałabvym mieć na zimę puste rurki.


 Sprawdź to dobrze, tj. upewnij się czy mogą zostać puste. Ja słyszałem, że nie, że trzeba napełnić innym ustrojstwem. pozdr.

----------


## malka

> Napisał malka
> 
> Jak spuścić wodę z podłogówki ? Idą mrozy, nie wyrobiliśmy z montarzem pieca, a w obwodach fachman zostawił wodę pod ciśnieniem.
> Obawiam sie ,że może przymarznąć i narobić szkód, więc profilaktycznie wolałabvym mieć na zimę puste rurki.
> 
> 
>  Sprawdź to dobrze, tj. upewnij się czy mogą zostać puste. Ja słyszałem, że nie, że trzeba napełnić innym ustrojstwem. pozdr.


Jesuuuuuuuuuuu, a np czym się to wypełnia   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  

jutro będzie jakiś doraźny fachman od rurek, czego mam dopilnować ?

----------


## Wirecki

Mój instalator, polecony mi też przez forum, stwierdził, że jesli nie będzie ogrzewania na zimę, to woda nie może zostać, ale puste rurki też nie....
U mnie temat umarł - "kończy się" montaż kotła, dziś wypożyczyłem propan w butli, ale sygnalizuję, że coś takiego mi powiedział.
Nie jestem w stanie zweryfikować tej opinii, to nie moja branża. Pozdr.

----------


## malka

Mój kocioł to dopiero czeka na blachę z huty   :Roll:  więc przed zimą marne szanse....ideposzukać kogos w temacie.

Dzięki Wirecki   :big grin:

----------


## PROAT1

Ja też mam problem z podłogówką i brakiem jeszcze gazu. Wymyśliłem że zrobie prowizorkę antyzamrożeniową. Mam grzałke od zmywarki 2,4kW i dokupie pompke do cyrkulacji. Cały dom w podłogówce 200m2 i 1,5km rurek podzielonych na 23 pętle. Pętle średnio 60-70m z rurek pex16. Zrobie automatyke która będzie mierzyła temp. wody na powrocie przed grzałką i załączała interes gdy ona spadnie poniżej 3st. Czy ktos mądry może mi policzyć opory w tej instalacji i jaka pompke mam kupić. Czy potrzebne mi będzie naczynie przeponowe?

----------


## Daga&Adam

> Ja też mam problem z podłogówką i brakiem jeszcze gazu. Wymyśliłem że zrobie prowizorkę antyzamrożeniową. Mam grzałke od zmywarki 2,4kW i dokupie pompke do cyrkulacji. Cały dom w podłogówce 200m2 i 1,5km rurek podzielonych na 23 pętle. Pętle średnio 60-70m z rurek pex16. Zrobie automatyke która będzie mierzyła temp. wody na powrocie przed grzałką i załączała interes gdy ona spadnie poniżej 3st. Czy ktos mądry może mi policzyć opory w tej instalacji i jaka pompke mam kupić. Czy potrzebne mi będzie naczynie przeponowe?


Opor dobierasz dla najbardziej opornej petli  :smile:  Masz 60-70m max to tak jak u mnie - opory mi wyszly na poziomie 15kPa czyli 1,5m podnoszenie. Wyszlo, ze kazda pompa o wys. podnoszenia 4m da rade na II biegu, a niektore nawet na I  :smile:  Takze nad doborem pompy bym sie az tak nie skupial.. Kup taka z wys. podnoszenia 4m byle porzadna, markowa i bedzie git  :Smile: 

Naczynie przeponowe - IMHO niezbedne. 1500m rurki to masz gdzies pewnie te (poprawka) -> ~200l wody w obiegu! A roznice temperatur beda pewnie od 5-8 do 20-30, to duzo!
pozdr.

----------


## manieq82

czy warto zabierać się teraz za tą robotę?
Domek ocieplony, myślałem dać wełnę między krokwie - żeby nie wiało i jako tako izolowało - i wziąć sie za podłogówkę
tylko jak z wylewkami?
Nagrzać dom koza wcześniej?
Czy może można zalewać rurki które nie będą miały wody - wujek tak podpowiada - skąinąd hydraulik - znaczy wujek tym sie para

jak mi łopatą rurkę przetną to się o tym dowiem w sezonie, ale z drugiej strony?
Nie znam sie, a bardziej nie mam doświadczenia - jak radzicie?

----------


## PROAT1

> czy warto zabierać się teraz za tą robotę?


Nie warto. Jak jest zimno to i rurki sie ciężej układa. W niskich temp. gięcie rurek może powodowac pęknięcia. Tak samoprzewody elektr. ciężej sie układa w niskich temp. Przy temp. poniżej 5st. przewodów elektr sie nie powinno układać z powodu pękania izolacji.

----------


## pablitoo

> (...)
> 
> a w sprawie napełniania ich płynem niezamarzającym to zastanawiam się po co ?? przecież w hurtowni lezą sobie te rurki w wielkich stosach i nikt ich tam niczym nie napełnia, nawet specjalnie ich nikt nie trzyma w ogrzewanych pomieszczeniach


Nie rozumiem jaki ma cel zalewanie rur ogrzewania płynem niezamarzającym ...   :ohmy:  
 - po co to robić - przecie jak w nich wody nie ma to nie ma niebezpieczeństwa zamarznięcia i ich rozsadzenia ...

----------


## Krzysztof BB

> Potrzebuje Waszej pomocy 
> 
> Jak spuścić wodę z podłogówki ? Idą mrozy, nie wyrobiliśmy z montarzem pieca, a w obwodach fachman zostawił wodę pod ciśnieniem.
> Obawiam sie ,że może przymarznąć i narobić szkód, więc profilaktycznie wolałabvym mieć na zimę puste rurki.
> 
> Pomożecie ?


Nie lepiej jednak wyrobić się z montażem pieca?
I tak woda jest w budynku jak nie w podłogówce to w rurach przymarznie.
A skoro już tak to trzeba było nabić kompresorem powietrza a nie zalewać układ wodą.
Ja tak zrobiłem rurkom nic się nie stało ale z braku ogrzewania i czasoej niemozliwości przyjazdu na budowę zamroziło mi licznik wody dlatego radzę zamontować piec i grzać budynek.

----------


## Krzysztof BB

> No pewnie.. Ale mam dobry punkt wyjscia - caly dom i  instalacja CO jest przeliczona bardzo dokladnie. Rozstaw rurek jest ulozony zgodnie z zapotrzebowaniem pomieszczen na cieplo, a oprocz tego przeliczone opory i wedlug nich - odpowiednie nastawy na rotametrach. Takze mam nadzieje, ze regulacja nie bedzie dluga i uciazliwa, a skonczy sie jedynie na jakichs malych korektach  Obym sie nie mylil !
> 
> Natomiast jezeli ktos odebral podlogowke po fachmanach, ktorzy zrobili "wszedzie 10cm bo tak zawsze robimy" bez zadnego projektu to rzeczywiscie spedzi dlugich kilka tygodni na regulacjach 
> pozdr.


Z tym "bardzo dokładnie" to się okaże. Przy teoretycznych obliczeniach przeważnie zawsze się sie cośs pominie nie uwzględni albo przyjmie niewłasciwy współczynnik.
Tak jest wszędzie w technice dlatego wykonuje się prototypy i przeprowadza testy.
My robiąc samodzielnie układ co właśnie robimy ten peototyp a potem będziemy testować mamy o wiele trudniej niż ktoś kto wykonał już naście testów i wyciągnął wnioski. Doświadczenie jest ważne w każdej dziedzinie dlaczego tu miałoby być inaczej?

W moim przypadku z obliczeń wynikało np, że będzie problem w łazience z kabinką bo mała powierzchnia podłogi więc wychodziło że trzeba dać grzejnik dodatkowy a w praktyce co się okazuje? W łazience uzyskuję najszybciej wymagsaną temperaturę a grzejnika wciąż nie mam i w zasadzie kupię go tylko po to żeby mieć możliwość suszenia w okresie kiedy co jest wyłączone. (olejowy elektryczny)
Co do tych 10 cm to też wcale nie jest takie głupie bo pozwala to obniżyć temperaturę zasilania a to oznacza oszczędności energii. 
Co do regulacji to przesadzasz - wszystko da się wyregulować byle mieć czym.
U mnie są termostaty które dają sygnał do wyłączenia pętli kiedy wymagana temperatura zostanie osiągnięta a regulacja przepływów jeśłi się ma przepływomierze trwa parę minut. Jedyne co trzeba poeksperymentować to średnia wartość tych przepływów którą na razie trzymam na poziomie ciut powyżej 1l/min. ale nie wiem co będzie w niższych temperaturach.
Wracając do tych "10 cm" to chciałem powiedzieć że łatwiej uporać się z nadmiarem energii niż z jej niedostatkiem jeśli będzie za duży rozstaw będzie za mało mocy a podnoszenie temperatury zasilania poza pewne granice na układzie podłogówki to nie jest rozwiązanie niestety.
Nie patrząc więc na wyniki obliczseń dałem miejscami i po 10cm tam gdzie są okna bo od okien "ciągnie" ale tu pomogło mi doświadczenie znajomych którym fachowcy tego nie zrobili i teraz w wykuszu w jadalni mają "zimnawo".
Oczywiście za gęsto też jest niedobrze i policzyć trzeba niemniej trzeba te obliczenia traktować jako orientacyjne.
Najgorsze jest to, że po zalaniu wylewek już nie można poprawić rozstawu rurek a szkoda :smile:

----------


## malka

> Napisał malka
> 
> Potrzebuje Waszej pomocy 
> 
> Jak spuścić wodę z podłogówki ? Idą mrozy, nie wyrobiliśmy z montarzem pieca, a w obwodach fachman zostawił wodę pod ciśnieniem.
> Obawiam sie ,że może przymarznąć i narobić szkód, więc profilaktycznie wolałabvym mieć na zimę puste rurki.
> 
> Pomożecie ?
> 
> ...


no jak mi zrobisz piec na za tydzień,to się wyrobię   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Wirecki

> A skoro już tak to trzeba było nabić kompresorem powietrza a nie zalewać układ wodą. Ja tak zrobiłem rurkom nic się nie stało ...


 Moim zdaniem to nie jest nalepszy pomysł. Nie jestem specjalistą w tej dziedzinie, ale rurki ogrzewania podłogowego nabija się wodą m.in po to, żeby właściwie wykonać warstwę wylewki.  Sprężystość wody różni się od sprężystości powietrza i obawiam się, że może to mieć znaczenie...

----------


## malka

ja nie wiem dlaczego ta woda sie tam znalazła - fachman stwierdził - _byc musi_ - dzięki temu wyłapano uszkodzenie rurki i wymienili obwód przed wylewkami.
Kazałs puścić na zimę jak piec nie dotrze.
To też zamierzam uczynić.
A jeden nasz fachowiec forumowy wytłumaczył mi jak przedszkolakowi i juz wszystko wiem   :big grin:

----------


## manieq82

> czy warto zabierać się teraz za tą robotę?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Nie warto. Jak jest zimno to i rurki sie ciężej układa. W niskich temp. gięcie rurek może powodowac pęknięcia. Tak samoprzewody elektr. ciężej sie układa w niskich temp. Przy temp. poniżej 5st. przewodów elektr sie nie powinno układać z powodu pękania izolacji.


kurdeee wiedziałem że mi się coś spiep.... i będzie obsuwa
teraz kurde czekać do wiosny - wszystko mi blokuje ta podłogówka i wylewki po niej   :Evil:   :Evil:  
co tu robić??

----------


## Daga&Adam

> Napisał PROAT1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				czy warto zabierać się teraz za tą robotę?
> 			
> ...


Kup koze za 170 pln z allegro, z 5-6m rury (im dluzsza tym cieplej), grzej i rob ta podlogowke!!  :smile: 
pozdr.

----------


## manieq82

łee no koza stoi od trzech dni i grzeje aż miło, tylko tak jak pisałem mam zamiar dać wełnę między krokwie coby ciepła tak nie wywiewało  :Roll:   :Lol:  

podniosłeś mnie na duchu  :smile: 
także niebawem zapytam o szczegóły techniczne 
 :Roll:

----------


## malka

no ja bym z tą wełną nie ryzykowała.
Któryś z forumków pisał, jak sobie załatwił poddasze w nieogrzanym domku wylewkami    :Roll:

----------


## manieq82

yyy, że co niby się stało?
Aż tak dużo jest wilgoci z wylewek, poza tym to będzie tylko 10 cm między krokwie

----------


## Krzysztof BB

> Moim zdaniem to nie jest nalepszy pomysł. Nie jestem specjalistą w tej dziedzinie, ale rurki ogrzewania podłogowego nabija się wodą m.in po to, żeby właściwie wykonać warstwę wylewki.  Sprężystość wody różni się od sprężystości powietrza i obawiam się, że może to mieć znaczenie...


Jakie niby? Po pustych rurkach można chodzić i nic im się nie dzieje.
Powietrze natomiast jest lepsze na sprawdzenie szczelności bo jak powietrze nie schodzi to woda na pewno nie będzie przeciekać. Poza tym nie grozi wspomniane tu zamarznięcie instalacji.
Cały czas miałem monitoring ciśnienia w instalacji - przed i po wykonaniu wylewek przynajmniej wiedziałem, że "mixokrety" nie uszkodzili rurki.
Tak czy inaczej ja wodę wlałem w instalację dopiero po podłączeniu pieca CO.
Przepłukałem odpowietrzyłem i jazda :smile: 
Jak na razie jest OK.

----------


## Krzysztof BB

> no jak mi zrobisz piec na za tydzień,to się wyrobię


Nie rozumiem chcesz robić piec?
Ja go po prostu kupiłem.

----------


## Wirecki

Krzysztof BB - serio ?????

----------


## out

> Powietrze natomiast jest lepsze na sprawdzenie szczelności bo jak powietrze nie schodzi to woda na pewno nie będzie przeciekać. Poza tym nie grozi wspomniane tu zamarznięcie instalacji.
> Cały czas miałem monitoring ciśnienia w instalacji - przed i po wykonaniu wylewek przynajmniej wiedziałem, że "mixokrety" nie uszkodzili rurki.


woda w instalacji pozwala na szybką lokalizacje uszkodzenia (choćby mixokretami) na etapie robienia wylewek. pomiar ciśnienia oczywiście też należy robić.

----------


## Krzysztof BB

[quote="out
woda w instalacji pozwala na szybką lokalizacje uszkodzenia (choćby mixokretami) na etapie robienia wylewek. pomiar ciśnienia oczywiście też należy robić.[/quote]

Zgoda, tylko jest to niezbędne jeśli to przypadkowe uszkodzenie wystąpi wtedy ewentualnie trudno jeśli nie wiadomo gdzie ono jest można wodę wlać a jeśli uszkodzenie nie wystapi i nie ma możliwości ogrzewania budynku w czasie mrozów to po co?
Miałem napompowane 6 barów.
Jeżeli spadek ciśnienia nie przekracza 0,2 na dobę (powietrze jest rzadsze i znajdzie ujście na przyłączach gwintowych i zaworach) to na wodzie będzie na pewno szczelnie.
Puste rurki przeleżały zalane w wylewce prawie rok i nic się nie stało.

----------


## out

*Krzysztof BB* przekonuje mnie twoje zdanie na temat "nie zalewania" układu wodą ale tylko jeśli tak jak napisałeś "nie ma możliwości ogrzewania budynku w czasie mrozów".

----------


## Krzysztof BB

> *Krzysztof BB* przekonuje mnie twoje zdanie na temat "nie zalewania" układu wodą ale tylko jeśli tak jak napisałeś "nie ma możliwości ogrzewania budynku w czasie mrozów".


Oczywiście - o takim przypadku własnie była mowa.
Swoją drogąa wszystko możesz zrobic idealnie ale jaką masz gwarancję, że gdzies ktoś nie uszkodził Ci rurki na tyle, że jeszcze nie cieknie a zacznie po 2-3 latach?

----------


## out

> Swoją drogąa wszystko możesz zrobic idealnie ale jaką masz gwarancję, że gdzies ktoś nie uszkodził Ci rurki na tyle, że jeszcze nie cieknie a zacznie po 2-3 latach?


gwarancji brak,i to największa wada podłogówki, że naprawa jej wiąże się ze znaczną dewastacją pomieszczenia. choć wychodząc z takiego założenia nic by nie można było robić bo wszystko przecież może się zepsuć.

----------


## Wirecki

> Swoją drogąa wszystko możesz zrobic idealnie ale jaką masz gwarancję, że gdzies ktoś nie uszkodził Ci rurki na tyle, że jeszcze nie cieknie a zacznie po 2-3 latach?
> 			
> 		
> 
> gwarancji brak,i to największa wada podłogówki, że naprawa jej wiąże się ze znaczną dewastacją pomieszczenia. choć wychodząc z takiego założenia nic by nie można było robić bo wszystko przecież może się zepsuć.


 Tu jest trochę inaczej - nie zawsze musisz "coś zdewastować", żeby "coś naprawić". Moim zdaniem nie należy zakładać, że rurki są ok. 
Stare "przysłowie" mówi - sprawdzisz - spokojniejszy sen masz  :smile:

----------


## Waldek78

a ja tak troszkę z innej beczki ale też dotyczy to podłogówki...
po zalaniu betonem instalacji-podłogówki, po założeniu płytek na posadzkach, przy drzwiach chciałem zamocowac w podłodze ograniczniki co by się drzwi za mocno nie otwierały i o ścianę nie obijały...
ale mam stracha, jak wiercić do zamocowania kołka montażowego, boję się że wceluję się w rurki   :cry:

----------


## Daga&Adam

> a ja tak troszkę z innej beczki ale też dotyczy to podłogówki...
> po zalaniu betonem instalacji-podłogówki, po założeniu płytek na posadzkach, przy drzwiach chciałem zamocowac w podłodze ograniczniki co by się drzwi za mocno nie otwierały i o ścianę nie obijały...
> ale mam stracha, jak wiercić do zamocowania kołka montażowego, boję się że wceluję się w rurki


Kup krotkie kolki. U mnie posadzka ma 7cm, a rurki maja 1,6mm. Mogly troche odejsc od styropianu wiec przyjmuje max 3cm, czyli mamy 4cm bezpieczenstwa - kup kolek 3,5cm i bedzie trzymal jak ta lala  :smile: 
pozdr.

----------


## barto307cc

> a ja tak troszkę z innej beczki ale też dotyczy to podłogówki...
> po zalaniu betonem instalacji-podłogówki, po założeniu płytek na posadzkach, przy drzwiach chciałem zamocowac w podłodze ograniczniki co by się drzwi za mocno nie otwierały i o ścianę nie obijały...
> ale mam stracha, jak wiercić do zamocowania kołka montażowego, boję się że wceluję się w rurki


Trzeba było zrobić wcześniej zdjęcia rozłożonych rurek,żeby wiedzieć na przyszłość gdzie nie wiercić  :Roll:

----------


## Krzysztof BB

> a ja tak troszkę z innej beczki ale też dotyczy to podłogówki...
> po zalaniu betonem instalacji-podłogówki, po założeniu płytek na posadzkach, przy drzwiach chciałem zamocowac w podłodze ograniczniki co by się drzwi za mocno nie otwierały i o ścianę nie obijały...
> ale mam stracha, jak wiercić do zamocowania kołka montażowego, boję się że wceluję się w rurki


Po co wiercić? Są samoprzylepne ograniczniki i u znajomych się sprawdzają.
Sam mam zamiar nabyc takowe.

----------


## Krzysztof BB

> Napisał out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Swoją drogąa wszystko możesz zrobic idealnie ale jaką masz gwarancję, że gdzies ktoś nie uszkodził Ci rurki na tyle, że jeszcze nie cieknie a zacznie po 2-3 latach?
> 			
> ...


Nie za bardzo wiem jak sprawdzić czy gość od mixokreta nie "przytarł" którejś rurki w ten sposób że nie puszcza ale za jakiś czas zacznie.
Po ich robocie jużą jest tylko wylewka i rurek nijak zobaczyć się nie da.

----------


## out

*Krzysztof BB*  napełnij instalacje do ciśnienia min 1,5 razy większego niż robocze i obserwuj (min 24h) czy spada.

----------


## Krzysztof BB

Teraz to ja grzeję i wycieków nie stwierdzam od września 0 dolewek do instalacjii a kiedy miałem powietrze w rurach to było 6 barów przez miesiąc z czego uchodziło 0,2 bara na dobę.
Miałem na myśli uszkodzenie innego typu jak np osłabienie miejscowe rurki przez np zagniecenie nacięcie itp które obecnie się nie ujawnia ale może się pogłębić za rok lub 2 - na to nie mamy gwarancji i nijak zobaczyć po zalaniu betonem.

----------


## docent161

A ja mam pytanko ; czy wykonując podłogówkę to oprucz niej zakłada się jeszcze dodatkowo grzejnik ??? - tak mi radzi instalator i jeszcze do każdej podłogi pompkę - ??? nadmieniam , że mam dom podpiwniczony !!!

----------


## manieq82

> A ja mam pytanko ; czy wykonując podłogówkę to *oprucz* niej zakłada się jeszcze dodatkowo grzejnik ??? - tak mi radzi instalator i jeszcze do każdej podłogi pompkę - ??? nadmieniam , że mam dom podpiwniczony !!!


podpiwniczony jak podpiwniczony ale czy wytynkowany  :Roll:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
żart!

Wszystko zależy od tego jakie masz zapotrzebowanie na energię twojego domu - niezależnie podpiwniczonego czy nie.
Podłogówka wystarczy jako samodzielne źródło grzania chyba że masz starą kostkę i przewiewy jak na Giewoncie to pewnie dopiero grzejnik i na niego wyższa temperatura
ale to gdybam sobie bez żadnych faktów - napisz coś więcej 
jeśli instalator tak wyliczył a nie "na łoko" daje to musi być, co do pompki to nie rozumiem - na każdy rozdzielacz, czy co? pomieszczenie...



a tak jak już piszę to pochwalę się - działam  :smile: 
oto majne rozdzielacze

----------


## Piczman

No to najgorszą robotę masz za sobą, reszta to pikuś   :Wink2:  

Powodzenia !

----------


## mariankossy

> Dom jest nowy SSO myślę nad dociepleniem 15 cm porotherm 25  *a pompka 1 na 1 pomieszczenie*  i po co jeszcze dodatkowy grzejnik i  nic nie liczył tylko na łoko   strzelił


Ja bym dał 2 pompki ( jedna zasadnicza a druga zapasowa-awaryjna )  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## manieq82

> No to najgorszą robotę masz za sobą, reszta to pikuś   
> 
> Powodzenia !


łe nie było tak źle, teraz walczę ze styropianem, i po wyrównaniu wylewki na piętrze, wylewam bardzo wodnistą zaprawę z kleju do styropianu i kleję zwyczajnie płyty eliminując tym samym nierówności
to jednak plus omijanie kanałów od wentylacji niestety jest czasochłonne  :sad: 

ale pytanie miałem  :smile: 
mianowicie jaka minimalna i maksymalna grubość wylewki przy podłogówce
wyznaczyłem sobie po ścianach niwelatorem posiom docelowy (wg drzwi balkonowych) i zauważam że jak w jednym pokoju po rozłożeniou styro mam 11 cm do tego poziomu, to w drugim na rogu jest już 7
zakładając wykończenie docelowe na 1.5 cm mamy odpowiednio 9.5 i 5,5 wylewki
te 5,5 jest tylko powiedzmy na powierzchni 3m2 i dalej stopniowo schodzi całą powierzchnią do tej drugiej wielkości
po prostu lekko śle poziomy złapali przy zalewaniu stropu  :sad: 

What now?
lać wg wyznaczonych poziomów z niwelatora czy trzymać się jednej grubości - łęe tak to chyba nie...
tylko jak z tym minimum i maksimum grubości

----------


## RadziejS

> ....
> zakładając wykończenie docelowe na 1.5 cm mamy odpowiednio 9.5 i 5,5 wylewki
> te 5,5 jest tylko powiedzmy na powierzchni 3m2 i dalej stopniowo schodzi całą powierzchnią do tej drugiej wielkości
> po prostu lekko śle poziomy złapali przy zalewaniu stropu 
> 
> What now?
> lać wg wyznaczonych poziomów z niwelatora czy trzymać się jednej grubości - łęe tak to chyba nie...
> tylko jak z tym minimum i maksimum grubości


u mnie jest dokładnie taka sama rozbieżność, może nawet zdarza się, że jest kawałek 4,5 cm, ale nic złego się nie dzieje. Co prawda na razie jest taka temp. na zewnątrz, że podłogówka nie może się do końca wykazać  :Smile:

----------


## manieq82

a z tym maksimum? - przy 11 cm będzie ok 9.5 wylewki - nie za grubo?

----------


## Piczman

Będziesz miał większą bezwładność w miejscach gdzie grubszy jastrych, to wszystko!
U mnie jest 6-8 cm !

----------


## manieq82

ok  :smile: 
Teraz z taśmą brzegową
kupiłem taką 15 cm, dawać ją głębiej i dociskać styropianem, czy po ułożeniu styro dopiero taśma - wtedy dużo będzie ucinanej  :sad: 

a i jeszcze jak taśma to dylatacje - na parterze mam zagwozdkę co do salonu - ak go sensownie przeciąć?

----------


## Piczman

Taśmy nie dawaj pod styropian bo ona ma za zadanie zrobić szczelinę między wylewką a ścianą żeby ta po nagrzaniu nie pękała z powodu braku miejsca do rozszerzenia!
Odrywaj potem ile trzeba i nie żałuj   :smile:  

I nie używaj taśmy brzegowej do dylatacji, płyta pilśniowa świetnie się sprawdza !

----------


## sure

Witam, próbuję poprawic to, co zostało źle wykonane w ogrzewaniu. Mam podłogówkę na większości powierzchni, kaloryfery tylko w sypialniach i piwnicy. W założeniu miala działać na parametry zasilania 30/45 stC. (chyba projektant liczył to dla terakoty), niestety drewno na podłodze podobno nie powinno być tak podgrzewane. Jakiś fachowiec poradził  mi założyc termostaty (?) na pętle idące do pomieszczeń z drewnem, pozostałe pozostawic na założonym zasilaniu. Czy dobrze rozumiem, że miejsca oznaczone strzałkami są "na powrocie"? W takim razie czy to znaczy, że do podłogi dociera woda z temp. 45 stopni (bo to by raczej nie ratowało sytuacji)?

Czy może podpowiecie mi, jak można zrobić, zeby mimo to bylo ciepło. Myślę, że tak czy inaczej w systemie potrzebny mieszacz, bo jeśli mam mieć temp. zasilania 30, to nawet przewymiarowane kaloryfery sobie nie poradzą... 
(piec kondensacyjny, dom ocieplony pzreciętnie, 14 cm styro))

----------


## Vafel

> Taśmy nie dawaj pod styropian bo ona ma za zadanie zrobić szczelinę między wylewką a ścianą żeby ta po nagrzaniu nie pękała z powodu braku miejsca do rozszerzenia!
> Odrywaj potem ile trzeba i nie żałuj   
> 
> I nie używaj taśmy brzegowej do dylatacji, płyta pilśniowa świetnie się sprawdza !


Do dylatacji (np. w drzwiach) polecasz płytę pilśniową? Ją się później wyciąga, czy już tam zostaje?

----------


## plamiak

Ja robiłem według instrukcji Kisana: taśmę brzegową dociskałem do ściany wierzchnią warstwą styropianu. Dylatację tak samo - taśma trzymała sie po wsadzeniu między górne płyty styro.
Muszę to powiedzieć..... DZIAŁA! Przy obecnych temperaturach działa już drugi tydzień - temp. zasilania max 35 stopni i w domu jest gorąco - okna ciągle uchylone bo malowanie trwa.

----------


## Piczman

Tej płyty Ja nie wyciągałem, została w wylewce   :Roll:  

*plamiak* a co jak wierzchnia warstwa styropianu to 10 lub 15 cm ?   :Wink2:

----------


## manieq82

> Ja robiłem według instrukcji Kisana: taśmę brzegową dociskałem do ściany wierzchnią warstwą styropianu. Dylatację tak samo - taśma trzymała sie po wsadzeniu między górne płyty styro.
> Muszę to powiedzieć..... DZIAŁA! Przy obecnych temperaturach działa już drugi tydzień - temp. zasilania max 35 stopni i w domu jest gorąco - okna ciągle uchylone bo malowanie trwa.


no ja mam wierzchnią 4 cm więc u mnie zadziała zważywszy że mam taśmę 15 cm  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

a może ktoś doradzić w kwesti podzielenia tego mojego salonu - taki dziwny kształt więc nie wiem ??

----------


## Piczman

Coś w okolicy zaznaczonego miejsca będzie dobrze.
Napisz jakie będzie wykończenie podłogi, płytki?

----------


## manieq82

no właśnie płytki po całym parterze i i nie wiem jak to zrobić gdyż:
- jak mi wiadomo dylatacja powinna zgrać się z fugą płytek
- powinna w miarę sensownie podzielić to pomieszczenie w tym obszarze jaki wskazałeś


tylko co - prosto to trafię ze środka drzwi do rogu przy tarasie można tak?


bo po ukosie to cholera wie jak zgrać te płytki...   :Roll: 

podobnie w drzwiach - chciałem mieć jeden rodzaj płytek po całym parterze i jak to rozwiązać w drzwiach bo wątpię bym trafił z fugą - jakieś dekory czy cuś  :smile: 
no ale to już problem drugorzędny

----------


## marjucha

> no właśnie płytki po całym parterze i i nie wiem jak to zrobić gdyż:
> - jak mi wiadomo dylatacja powinna zgrać się z fugą płytek
> - powinna w miarę sensownie podzielić to pomieszczenie w tym obszarze jaki wskazałeś
> 
> 
> tylko co - prosto to trafię ze środka drzwi do rogu przy tarasie można tak?
> 
> 
> bo po ukosie to cholera wie jak zgrać te płytki...  
> ...


Ja mam prawie wszędzie płytki na parterze.
Posadzki porządnie wygrzałem przed położeniem terakoty.
W kilku miejscach fuga nie jest zgrana z dylatacją i nic się nie dzieje.
Liczę się z tym że może popękać, ale póki co mieszkam ciut więcej niż dwa miesiące i jest ok.
Pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## sledz98

Jak większość samodzielnie przymierzających się do tematu podłogówki jestem teraz głupszy niż byłem. Wykonałem samodzielnie obliczenia w OZC. Są pomieszczenia w których wyszło mi zapotrzebowanie na ciepło równe 0 (klatka schodowa i korytarz na piętrze, ale czy to możliwe?)

Zapotrzebowanie salonu 38 m2 wyszło mi 1574W. Z tabeli kisana wynika, że powinienem przy tej powierzchni uzyskać 1574/38 = 41,5 W/m2. Biorąc pod uwagę, że chcę mieć temp w salonie 20-21 stopni to rozstaw rurek z tabeli wyszedł mi 35 cm! Oczywiście nie mówię, że wszystko dobrze odczytałem z tabel. Ale nie chce mi się wierzyć w aż tak rzadkie rozmieszczenie. Podłogówkę chcę zasilić PC, temperaturą maks. 35 stopni.

Na początku chciałem rozmieścić rury co 15 cm, ale teraz to już sam nie wiem jak to zrobić. Dam co 15 będzie za gęsto, dam co 30 to się okaże, że będę skuwał wylewkę i dokładał. What to do?

----------


## mariankossy

> Jak większość samodzielnie przymierzających się do tematu podłogówki jestem teraz głupszy niż byłem. Wykonałem samodzielnie obliczenia w OZC.* Są pomieszczenia w których wyszło mi zapotrzebowanie na ciepło równe 0 (klatka schodowa i korytarz na piętrze, ale czy to możliwe?)
> *
> *Zapotrzebowanie salonu 38 m2 wyszło mi 1574W.* Z tabeli kisana wynika, że *powinienem przy tej powierzchni uzyskać 1574/38 = 41,5 W/m2*. Biorąc pod uwagę, że chcę mieć temp w salonie 20-*21 stopni* to rozstaw rurek z tabeli wyszedł mi 35 cm! Oczywiście nie mówię, że wszystko dobrze odczytałem z tabel. Ale nie chce mi się wierzyć w aż tak rzadkie rozmieszczenie. Podłogówkę chcę zasilić PC, temperaturą maks. 35 stopni.
> 
> Na początku chciałem rozmieścić rury co 15 cm, ale teraz to już sam nie wiem jak to zrobić. Dam co 15 będzie za gęsto, dam co 30 to się okaże, że będę skuwał wylewkę i dokładał. What to do?



W/g mnie jest pare błędów w obliczeniu OZC i  dobraniu z tabeli rozstawu rur.

Bez liczenia dla podanego zapotrzebowania salonu =41,5 W/m2 wychodzi mi rozstaw rur co 25cm  ( dlaczego ?   :Roll:  ).

Na kolorowo zaznaczyłem , co mi się nie podoba w założeniach,  obliczeniach i rozumowaniu.

Spróbój jeszcze raz, powodzenia.

----------


## Vafel

> Jak większość samodzielnie przymierzających się do tematu podłogówki jestem teraz głupszy niż byłem. Wykonałem samodzielnie obliczenia w OZC. Są pomieszczenia w których wyszło mi zapotrzebowanie na ciepło równe 0 (klatka schodowa i korytarz na piętrze, ale czy to możliwe?)
> 
> Zapotrzebowanie salonu 38 m2 wyszło mi 1574W. Z tabeli kisana wynika, że powinienem przy tej powierzchni uzyskać 1574/38 = 41,5 W/m2. Biorąc pod uwagę, że chcę mieć temp w salonie 20-21 stopni to rozstaw rurek z tabeli wyszedł mi 35 cm! Oczywiście nie mówię, że wszystko dobrze odczytałem z tabel. Ale nie chce mi się wierzyć w aż tak rzadkie rozmieszczenie. Podłogówkę chcę zasilić PC, temperaturą maks. 35 stopni.
> 
> Na początku chciałem rozmieścić rury co 15 cm, ale teraz to już sam nie wiem jak to zrobić. Dam co 15 będzie za gęsto, dam co 30 to się okaże, że będę skuwał wylewkę i dokładał. What to do?


Za gęsto to chyba nie jest problem. Po prostu zasilisz to niższą temperaturą i już. Gorzej jest za rzadko, bo wtedy już nie ma ratunku...

A wadą "za gęsto" jest tylko to, że idzie więcej rurek, więc wyższy koszt. Proszę mnie poprawić jeśli się mylę.

----------


## manieq82

plus więcej wody w układzie i większe opory - jakby co to dodatkowa pompka
oczywiście i mnóstwo pętli gdyż nie można też przesadzać z długością jednej pętli
- ja na ten przykład dzielę (mam zamiar) krążek 200 m na 3 części

----------


## sledz98

mpoplaw - dzięki za sugestie. tak chyba zrobie. W łazienkach co 10cm, reszta poleci co 25 cm. +ten pieprzony wykusz. 

A czy dom jest energooszczędny to nie wiem - ściany porotherm 25, na ściany od północy i południa 12cm styro, od ściany z wykuszem (wschod) 20cm styro. Dach 30cm wełny, podłoga 30cm żwiru, 10cm beton, 10cm styro. Może jedynie fakt, że jedną ścianę mam wspólną z sąsiadem trochę ratuje zużycie ciepła. Do tego reku. Zasilac bedzie PC.

----------


## Piczman

*sledz98* mnie też sie nie podoba ten rozstaw 35 cm z tabeli.
U mnie dla wykończenia podłogi glazurą, zapotrzebowania nieco ponad 20 W/m2 i temp. zasilania 35 C wyszło tyle co Tobie!
Radze jeszcze raz sprawdzić i do tego lekko przewymiarować bo w pierwszym sezonie grzewczym zapas Ci sie przyda, potem zasilanie będzie nieco niższe a to też na "+".
Nie ma co się bać rzadkiego rozstawu, jak przyszli do mnie hydraulicy i zobaczyli te "ubytki" w salonie to stwierdzili że to nie ma prawa grzać .
A tu grzeje , co mnie wcale nie dziwi  :smile:  
Co do klatki schodowej i korytarza to bardzo możliwe ! Nie dawaj tam pętli, dobiegi zrobią swoje .
Łazienkę i wykusz przewymiaruj bardziej niż resztę.

U siebie mam w większości rozstaw 25 cm, w salonie 30 cm i przy +5 za oknem i temp. zasilania 26 C jest 21,5-22 C w domu!

----------


## sledz98

Poprosiłem kolegę o policzenie jeszcze raz - jest fachowcem w dziedzinie. Okazało się, że moje obliczenia nie różnią się jakoś strasznie mocno od tego co On policzył. Według mnie, rozstaw co 20cm + 15cm przy dużych mostkach termicznych załatwi sprawę. 

Ciekawostką są obliczenia materiałów, które otrzymałem z PURMO.
Nie podali zapotrzebowania na ciepło, a tylko rozstaw rur dla temp. zasilania 35 stopni 29/powrot. No i kto by się spodziewał - wyszło im co 10 cm wszędzie. A nie, odpuścili spiżarnie - tam co 15 cm (tylko po co?) - razem ponad 1,5km rury.

Chyba bardziej zaufam sobie niż firmie Purmo jeśli chodzi o obliczenia.

Drodzy podłogowicze - czy pod meblami w kuchni dawać podłogówkę? Według mnie nie będzie to przeszkodą, a odpadnie problem jak mej lubej zmieni się koncepcja ustawienia mebli.

A co z prysznicami? Oba prysznice w łazienkach będą bez brodzików - czy tam można dać podłogówkę, czy mija się to z celem?

----------


## piwopijca

Pod prysznicem to moze wysuszac Ci syfon i pozniej moze smierdziec z kanalizacji
Po meble kuchenne mozesz spoko dawac rurki , szczegolnie gdy bedziesz mial niskie temperatury zasilania co. Beton i tak bedzie sie nagrzewal jesli nie masz dylatacji.

Pzdr.

----------


## Piczman

U mnie jest odpływ liniowy w prysznicu i nie wysusza syfonu.
Może dlatego że biorę prysznic dość często   :Wink2:

----------


## piwopijca

Nie no, oczywiscie mialem na mysli wysychanie podczas przewr w uzytkowaniu prysznica   :Lol:  

Pzdr.

----------


## K160

Proszę Was o radę i rozgrzeszenie - na podstawie tego wątku ułożyłem wczoraj swoją pierwszą podłogówkę. Nie za gęsto, rozważnie, itd....ale zawijas na środku ślimaka zjadł mi więcej pexa niż przewidziałem i zabrakło mi 3metrów rurki do powrotu   :oops:  

Po godzinnej medytacji stwierdziłem , że najmniejszą rewolucją będzie skrzyżowanie powrotu z jedną z rurek i powrót na skróty do rozdzielacza. Tak wiem , że to błąd , ale czy jest to błąd tak wielki i niosący tak wielkie zagrożenie , że mam pruć wszystko ?

Skrzyżowane rurki - jedna nad drugą, będą przykryte min 1cm wylewki, są w miejscu nie narażonym na zgniecenie przy wylewaniu jastrychu.... może nie będzie tragedii ?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Piczman

Ja już bym wolał dać złączkę !

----------


## K160

Oczywiście brałem to pod uwagę, ale tak często się przewija "brak łączeń w podłogówce" , że szybko zrezygnowałem.

Czym to grozi ? Przegrzaniem chyba nie , bo  to powrót krzyżuje się z jedną z ciepłych pętli. Wygniotłem styropian więc wygięcie rurki nad rurką jest niewielkie.

Pewnie chodzi o to , że rurka będzie za płytko pod powierzchnią wylewki, i wylewka będzie tam pękać ?

Na rurki daję siatkę , a do jastrychu dosypuję włókna zbrojące.

----------


## Piczman

Jak wygniotłeś styropian to może i będzie, tylko zabezpiecz jedną z rurek czymś aby się nie stykały, bo mogą się poprzecierać.
Jakąś otuliną ? 

I koniecznie zrób zdjęcia i pomierz , tak na wszelki wypadek   :Roll:

----------


## mariankossy

> Proszę Was o radę i rozgrzeszenie - na podstawie tego wątku ułożyłem wczoraj swoją pierwszą podłogówkę. Nie za gęsto, rozważnie, itd....ale *zawijas na środku ślimaka zjadł mi więcej pexa niż przewidziałem i zabrakło mi 3metrów rurki do powrotu*   
> 
> Po godzinnej medytacji stwierdziłem , że najmniejszą rewolucją będzie skrzyżowanie powrotu z jedną z rurek i powrót na skróty do rozdzielacza. Tak wiem , że to błąd , ale czy jest to błąd tak wielki i niosący tak wielkie zagrożenie , że mam pruć wszystko ?
> 
> Skrzyżowane rurki - jedna nad drugą, będą przykryte min 1cm wylewki, są w miejscu nie narażonym na zgniecenie przy wylewaniu jastrychu.... może nie będzie tragedii ?
> 
> Pozdrawiam



Tej rury nie tnie sie przed rozłożeniem tylko rozwija się z krążka i tnie się przy rozdzielaczu na powrocie.

----------


## K160

Naturalnie rozumiem , ze się nie tnie . To wszystko jasne. Miałem zaplanowane na 100metrów jedną pętle i dokładnie kupiłem 100 metrów. Nieprzewidziałem , jednak ile mi zje zawijas w środku ślimaka i dlatego brakło 2m.

Końcówki pexa dotnę dokładnie pod rozdzielacz na sam koniec, a jedno skrzyżowanie rurek jakie zrobiłem zabezpieczę przed przecieraniem otuliną i dokładnie "wgniotę w styropian".

No nic tragedia się nie stała - tak wnioskuję - ten nie popełnia błędów kto nic nie robi.

Dziękuje i pozdrawiam

----------


## Wirecki

> Nie ma co się bać rzadkiego rozstawu... (...) U siebie mam w większości rozstaw 25 cm, w salonie 30 cm i przy +5 za oknem i temp. zasilania 26 C jest 21,5-22 C w domu!


 Rozumiem, że gwarancji na to doradztwo nie dajesz?  :wink:  Masz dobrze ocieplony dom, poza tym zimy jeszcze nie było.... Pozdr.

----------


## Piczman

> poza tym zimy jeszcze nie było....


Były temp. -5 C i zasilanie 28 stopni.
Zapas taki że może być i - 30   :Wink2:   a zmieszczę się w dopuszczalnej temp. zasilania i podłogi.

Gwarancji nie daję   :smile:

----------


## Wirecki

> Napisał Wirecki
> 
>  poza tym zimy jeszcze nie było....
> 
> 
> Były temp. -5 C i zasilanie 28 stopni. Zapas taki że może być i - 30    a zmieszczę się w dopuszczalnej temp. zasilania i podłogi.Gwarancji nie daję


 Nie żebym życzył takich mrozów. U Ciebie pewnie nawet nie zauważysz, ale jednak ciągle jeszcze 10-12 cm  styro się często spotyka. Pozdr.

----------


## Piczman

No tak, zapomniałem napisać że rozstawu rurek z księżyca się nie bierze !
Z resztą kto by to liczył.Najlepiej dać gęściej !
Jak mój kierbud powiedział " jakieś zapotrzebowanie na ciepło? Co to za bzdury jakieś?   :ohmy:  
Poza tym nie tylko grubość styro na ścianie się liczy, powiedział bym że te 8 cm różnicy najmniej się liczy   :Roll:

----------


## player_pl

Witam. Czy macie jakiś patent na rozwijanie rury tak, aby się nie skręcała?
Pzdr.

----------


## mariankossy

> Witam. Czy macie jakiś patent na rozwijanie rury tak, aby się nie skręcała?
> Pzdr.


Rozwijanie w 3 osoby:
1 rozwija  rure  z rolki trzymanej w pionie,
2-gi prostuje rure na podłodze (przygniata do styro) i zgina odpowiednio w prawo/lewo zgodnie ze sposobem kładzenia(ślimak, meander)
3-ci mocuje rure spinkami do styro.

Coś "w ten deseń"  http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_eGTq9Tf3Fd...Instalacja.jpg

Tu masz filmik z montażu Jak to robi jeden majster z miedzi:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZ5fY...ayer_embedded#

----------


## Piczman

Ja to robiłem w 2 osoby , da się ale upierdliwe to przytrzymywanie nogą tego kawałka rozwiniętego a jeszcze nie przymocowanego !

----------


## manieq82

no to ja planuję samodzielnie tak dosłownie - będzie widzę hardcore  :smile: 
ale ja tak lubię  :smile: 
zwłaszcza po całym dniu pracy - baaaardzo relaksujące   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## marjucha

Ja układałem razem z 14-letnim bratem.
Warto kogoś wziąć, żeby chociaż przytrzymał rurę w kręgu, żeby się nie rozwinęła.
Pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## BigPiotr

> no to ja planuję samodzielnie tak dosłownie - będzie widzę hardcore 
> ale ja tak lubię 
> zwłaszcza po całym dniu pracy - baaaardzo relaksujące


Nie jest tak źle. Używałem (na czas pomiędzy gięciem i przypinaniem spinkami) do przyciskania niesfornych pętli worków z klejem do styropianu. Są dość ciężkie, a nie kancerują rurek. 
Ułożyłem sam całą podłogówkę i od tego sezonu hula aż miło.
Powodzenia.

----------


## Piczman

Ceny dobre !
Bierz póki się jeszcze nie rozmyślili.
Rozdzielacz ten z zaworami do siłowników, choć pewnie ich nie będziesz używał i z przepływomierzami.
Do tego ewentualnie termostat pokojowy do załączania pompy ale Ja osobiście tego nie polecam. Uważam że obiegi powinny grzać cały czas z odpowiednią mocą.
Rurę tą tańszą.

----------


## K160

No dobrze to z tej samej beczki , ale od drugiej strony :

Co jest absolutnym i koniecznym , niezbędnym i niepomijalnym MINIMUM jeśli chodzi o osprzęt do ogrzewania podłogowego ?

Za produkcję energii będzie odpowiadał kocioł na wungiel i drewno Zębiec dolnego spalania - jeden na dwa domy. W jednym domu ma być bufor , ale sam jeszcze nie wiem czy dam radę, na bank w jednym domu nie będzie bufora , a będzie podłogówka (oraz jeden grzejnik i bojler dwupłaszczowy 140l). Jak minimalnym nakładem kosztów , ale zgodnie ze sztuką i bezpieczeństwem zasilić tę podłogówkę ?

Warto nadmienić , że nie zależy mi na dokładności sterowania, liczę się ze zmiennością temperatury w pomieszczeniach itp.

Ma być tanio i prosto.
Dziękuję za sugestie.

----------


## Piczman

Najprościej jest sterować temp. zasilania zaworem mieszającym ręcznie.

Czyli masz kocioł, potem zawór 3-drożny, pompa i rozdzielacz ogrzewania podłogowego.
Rozdzielacz z przepływomierzami na wszelki wypadek .
Zasada jest taka że musisz obniżyć temp. zasilania do 30-35 C bo tak powinna pracować podłogówka, powinna mieć swoją pompę jeśli w instalacji są jeszcze grzejniki.
Pompą możesz sterować ręcznie lub przez jakiś sterownik, pokojowy lub pogodowy. To pierwsze kosztuje z 60 zł a to drugie już sporo i dochodzi siłownik na zawór mieszający.
Jak jest bufor to jeszcze inaczej można to podłączyć, możliwości jest kilka.
Bardziej skomplikowane ( Laddomat 21) lub mniej ( tak jak u mnie).

Najprościej jest grzać bufor, potem dopiero podłogówkę. Dobre dla kotła i bezpieczniejsze dla podłogówki !
W tym domu bez bufora to tylko zredukować temp zasilania, tylko co zrobić z nadmiarem energii ?

----------


## manieq82

no w ten bojler  :smile:  i częste kąpiele  :smile:

----------


## Piczman

Tak się czasem zastanawiam jak by to było jak bym bufora nie miał tylko mały kocioł. Taką opcję jakiś czas brałem pod uwagę.
W tej chwili po obniżeniu temp. w domu do 20,5-21 C zapotrzebowanie chwilowe to jakieś 1-1,2 Kw, za oknem średnio +5 .
Najmniejszy kocioł jaki znalazłem to 6 Kw. Po nagrzaniu wody w bojlerze/zasobniku miałbym spory problem.
Oczywiście nie każdy ma tak małe zapotrzebowanie, wystarczy większy dom lub mniej ocieplony bez rekuperacji ale wtedy dalej jest problem bo albo kocioł jest na styk i problem z cwu albo za duży i trzeba Go dusić.
Generalnie nie widzę dobrego sposobu pogodzenia kotła na paliwo stałe i podłogówki poza buforem.
Każdemu polecam to rozwiązanie   :Wink2:

----------


## Piczman

> A powiedz mi jeszcze odnosnie tej maty styropianowej jest to niezbedne? Mam przewidziane 17,5cm na wylewkę + styropian. więc mi policzyli zaraz 5+2cm styropianu + mata styropianowa z ALU. Ja prosty czlowiek jestem, ale ta mata styropianowa to bedzie najwiekszy koszt tej podlogowki


Było na FM jakiś rok temu o folii aluminiowej, z dyskusji wynikało że praktycznie nic nie daje, niektórzy rezygnują z folii aluminiowej ( tej dedykowanej z kratownicą 5 cm) albo dają Ją tylko po to żeby nie biegać z miarą i równo rurki ułożyć.
A te maty to styropian z folia alu więc jak drogie to sobie daruj, choć pewnie fajnie się tym robi   :big grin: 
Ja rozkładałem folię, tanio kupiłem na allegro i łatwiej było zrobić.

----------


## Piczman

> jeszcze jedna rzecz - chodzi mi po głowie podłogowka w piwnicy...tyle ,ze tam juz mam 10cm styro zalane betonem. Bedzie to fungowac, jak rozloze podlogowke i zrobie wylewke? ewentualnie jak to robic w takiej sytuacji? (petle beda co 50cm)


Hmmm, może zapytaj kogoś kto w betonie "siedzi" bo jak nie będzie obaw o pękanie lub coś w tym rodzaju to jedynie będziesz miał grubszy jastrych, więcej masy do ogrzania i większą akumulacyjność/bezwładność.
*Henok* sobie chwali ale u niego jest piasek (?) a u Ciebie będzie beton.
Będzie ciężko rozgrzać ale potem mmmm   :Wink2:

----------


## Piczman

Ta mata to jeden z elementów systemowych.
Podczas promowania całego systemu lepiej to wygląda w reklamie, rozwijają i jest super. A folia się zemnie, przesunie i już trochę gorzej wizualnie.

Ale jak jej nie będzie to też będzie prawidłowo czyli zgodnie ze sztuka.

----------


## K160

Piczman , BARDZO dziękuję.  Będę kombinował: albo mały kocioł typu 17kW na dwa domy , albo większy kocioł i bufor.  Sam kiedyś mówiłeś, że do kotła dolnego spalania niepotrzebny bufor. Przy buforze sprawdza się produkowanie dużej energii w krótkim czasie.

OK. Dziękuje.

----------


## Piczman

> Sam kiedyś mówiłeś, że do kotła dolnego spalania niepotrzebny bufor.


Jeśli przedział jest dobrze dopasowany do zapotrzebowania to tak.
Dodam jeszcze że do bufora nie potrzebne dolne spalanie   :Confused:  

No ale to inny temat, powodzenia !

----------


## manieq82

kratka z prętów do wylewki
chciałem dać może nie na całości ale tam gdzie będzie cieniej wylewki
na czy pod rurki - wg. mnie nad - czy na pewno?

----------


## agucha77

Witam.
Jeśli już piszecie o kotłach, to może wypowiecie się na taki temat:

Grzać zamierzamy kotłem kondensacyjnym (co + cwu). W całym domu podłogówka - ewentualnie w łazienkach drabinki. Potrzebny będzie zasobnik na wodę, czy spokojnie można używać bez. Na rynku są kotły w zestawie z buforem, jak i bez (zwłaszcza dwu-funkcyjne). Co się zyskuje korzystając z bufora?

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## manieq82

jak chcesz nagle dużo puścić z kilku kranów na raz
dwu funkcyjne realizują ciepłą wodę przez przepływ i wtedy raz - dasz mocny piecyk będzie pewnie za duży na normalne wymagania
dasz mniejszy jak odkręcisz kilka kranów na raz to nie wyrobi
poza tym podgrzewanie w zasobniku zużywa chyba   :Roll:   mniej gazu- przepływowo musi dać przysłowiowo do pieca  :smile: 
choć przy tych nowych kotłach.. ?
a i z zasobnikiem oczywiście liczysz się ze stratami ciepła w czasie nie korzystania...

tak w skrócie - jaki wybrać - ech kto to wie
jak mam identyczną sytuację (podłogówka i drabinki na tym samym układzie) i biorę z zasobnikiem - jak coś to przyszłościowo będę mógł podpiąć do niego solary (jak i inne źródło ciepła) - przy przepływie nie ma takiej możliwości

----------


## olo-tych

A ja mam pytanie jak sprawdzaliście szczelność instalacji.Nie wiem czy nie pisało czy gdzieś przeoczyłem.

----------


## janekbo

> A ja mam pytanie jak sprawdzaliście szczelność instalacji.Nie wiem czy nie pisało czy gdzieś przeoczyłem.


Zamykasz wszystkie otwory, na jeden zakładasz np. szybkozłączkę do powietrza - pod to podpinasz kompresor i pompujesz do 6bar. Jak w godzinę nie zejdzie więcej niż 0,5 bar to jest dobrze. Jak schodzi to szukasz testerem do gazu po wszystkich łączeniach. Przy 6 barach dobrze słychać gdzie schodzi.

Przy tych temperaturach jakie aktualnie mamy nie radzę robić prób wodą.

----------


## manieq82

ok,
ja napompowałem 6 barów
kilka nieszczelności jakie znalazłem to przy zaworach, kurkach, i odpowietrzaczach
zeszła 1 atm po ok. 30 godzinach
ok czy szukać dalej
wydaje mi sie że to jakieś mikroskopijne nieszczelności i woda nie poradzi sobie z nimi

hę?

i ponawiam pytanie o siatkę do wylewki...

----------


## JACUŚ

Dwa dni temu, uruchomilem pierwszy raz podlogowke, do chwili obecnej podlogi zimne   :Evil:  
Temperatura na zasilaniu podlogowki ustawiona na  45 stopni, w rozdzielaczu zasilanie cieple, natomiast powrot zimny  :Evil:  . Dodam ze instalacja byla odpowietrzona, okolo 1000 metrow rury.
Prosze o rade.

----------


## mariankossy

> Dwa dni temu, uruchomilem pierwszy raz podlogowke, do chwili obecnej podlogi zimne   
> Temperatura na zasilaniu podlogowki ustawiona na  45 stopni, w rozdzielaczu zasilanie cieple, natomiast powrot zimny  . Dodam ze instalacja byla odpowietrzona, okolo 1000 metrow rury.
> Prosze o rade.


A jak z " taktowaniem " kotła??
Jakie czasy wł. palnika , przerwy między włączeniami, jakie zużycie gazu (dobowe) ?

----------


## JACUŚ

Mam piec na ekogroszek 30 kw do ogrzania lacznie 260 m, czas podawania to 7 sek a przerwa 31sek, na piecu 53 stopnie.

----------


## Teves

> Dwa dni temu, uruchomilem pierwszy raz podlogowke, do chwili obecnej podlogi zimne   
> Temperatura na zasilaniu podlogowki ustawiona na  45 stopni, w rozdzielaczu zasilanie cieple, natomiast powrot zimny  . Dodam ze instalacja byla odpowietrzona, okolo 1000 metrow rury.
> Prosze o rade.


Ja uruchomiłem w piątek wieczorem 12 grudnia, odpowietrzyłem solidnie w niedzielę. Temperatura wzrosła z 6 do 11 dzisiaj o 21. Zasilanie zgodnie z książką najpierw 20 w niedzielę  25 a dzisiaj 30. Powroty są zimne, temperatura mierzona na posadzce około 15C. Wiec co tu radzić  :smile:  czekać i grzać. Błąd jest taki, że nie należy doprowadzać do wychłodzenia domu. Policz ile ton piachu jest w samych wylewkach ile ton materiału w ścianach. Jak chcesz to ogrzać w 1 dzień to musisz zmienić na ogrzewanie powietrzne.

----------


## Daga&Adam

> Dwa dni temu, uruchomilem pierwszy raz podlogowke, do chwili obecnej podlogi zimne   
> Temperatura na zasilaniu podlogowki ustawiona na  45 stopni, w rozdzielaczu zasilanie cieple, natomiast powrot zimny  . Dodam ze instalacja byla odpowietrzona, okolo 1000 metrow rury.


A przeplywy na rotametrach jakies sa ? Jak sa, to nic nie wymyslisz - palic i czekac! :smile:  U mnie tydzien trwalo zanim sie nagrzalo do sensownych wartosci (15st) ! Ja musialem z 300-400kWh zuzyc zeby do tych 15st nagrzac. Teraz za to bez problemu mimo jeszcze roznych nieszczelnosci trzymam ok 20st w domku  :smile:  Cierpliwosci.
pozdr.

----------


## janekbo

> zeszła 1 atm po ok. 30 godzinach


No to jest bardzo szczelnie. Temperatura też dosyć mocno zmniejsza ciśnienie....
Nie ma się co martwić można zalewać - siatkę sobie daruj, daj włókna PP.

----------


## JACUŚ

Dziekuje bardzo za pomoc. A juz mysllem ze jest cos nie tak  :Lol:

----------


## Ciril

Należe do tych szalonych, którzy będą robić to sami  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
Wątek zapisuję sobie w niezbedniku.




U siebie w dzienniku zamieściłam wycenę od Copraxu materiału. Robocizna nasza własna + kumpel, który porobi połączenia...


Jak tą wycenę oceniacie???

----------


## Piczman

Ceny wysokie ! Nawet bardzo   :ohmy:  

Ale pewnie i dobra jakość ! Trzymam kciuki coby się udało nie utopić takiej wielkiej kasy.
Mnie by było szkoda   :Roll:

----------


## manieq82

> Jak tą wycenę oceniacie???


kosmos!!!!!

u mnie żaden z hydraulików którzy składali "tanio materiał z robocizną" takiej ceny nie rzucili
w końcu sam to robię a sprzęt na allegro i tak porównując:




> Nazwa; Wymiar; Ilość; Wartość;
> Rura wielowarstwowa Pe-x-al.-Pe-x ; 16x2,0; 2000; 10 300,00zł;
> Rozdzielacz; RPM-R 11; 1; 2 079,77zł;
> Szafka podtynkowa; TRSEN -6; 2; 434,40zł;
> Adapter CM90; 16x2,0 /3/4; 42; 335,16zł;
> Klipsy; 2500; 300,00zł;
> Taśma brzegowa; 18x8mm; 500; 950,00zł;
> Styropian z folia Multyrama; gr. 3 cm; 190; 3 374,40zł;
> Plastyfikator; 25 kg; 2; 549,36zł;
> ...


Rura Wavin 16x2 1200  3120zł
Rozdzielacz 9 sekcji 2 szt 656 zł
Rozdzielacz 4 sekcje 1 szt 178zł
Szafka podtynkowa na 9 sekcyjny rozdzielacz 2 sztuki 243 zł
Szfka na rozdzielacz 4 sekcyjny 99zł
Złaczki pex 44szt 194zł
Klipsy 2300szt 126zł
Taśma brzegowa; 115x8 z folią 250mb -- 212,50
Styropian z folia Multyrama - nie daję!!
Folia alu z rastrem 200m2 - 400zł
Plastyfikator; 25 kg;  - jeszcze nie kupiłem
Otuliny na rury, zawory, redukcje i inne do rozdzielczy 500
Rura i krztałtki do zgrzewana do rozdzielaczy 450

razem 6158

maks w 8000 się zamknę plus piec i będzie finito

oczywiście praca własna

pozatym strasznie dużo tego u Ciebie wychodzi - rury 2 km? Taśmy brzegowej 2x tyle co u mnie?
ja mam z garażem 212 m2

czy ma ten spec szwagier brat kolega plan na ułożenie tej waszej podłogówki?
czy będzie leciał po kolei wsio co 10 cm   :Roll:   :Evil:  

się dowiedz lepiej   :cool:

----------


## manieq82

> Jak tą wycenę oceniacie???


kosmos!!!!!

u mnie żaden z hydraulików którzy składali "tanio materiał z robocizną" takiej ceny nie rzucili
w końcu sam to robię a sprzęt na allegro i tak porównując:




> Nazwa; Wymiar; Ilość; Wartość;
> Rura wielowarstwowa Pe-x-al.-Pe-x ; 16x2,0; 2000; 10 300,00zł;
> Rozdzielacz; RPM-R 11; 1; 2 079,77zł;
> Szafka podtynkowa; TRSEN -6; 2; 434,40zł;
> Adapter CM90; 16x2,0 /3/4; 42; 335,16zł;
> Klipsy; 2500; 300,00zł;
> Taśma brzegowa; 18x8mm; 500; 950,00zł;
> Styropian z folia Multyrama; gr. 3 cm; 190; 3 374,40zł;
> Plastyfikator; 25 kg; 2; 549,36zł;
> ...


Rura Wavin 16x2 1200  3120zł
Rozdzielacz 9 sekcji 2 szt 656 zł
Rozdzielacz 4 sekcje 1 szt 178zł
Szafka podtynkowa na 9 sekcyjny rozdzielacz 2 sztuki 243 zł
Szfka na rozdzielacz 4 sekcyjny 99zł
Złaczki pex 44szt 194zł
Klipsy 2300szt 126zł
Taśma brzegowa; 115x8 z folią 250mb -- 212,50
Styropian z folia Multyrama - nie daję!!
Folia alu z rastrem 200m2 - 400zł
Plastyfikator; 25 kg;  - jeszcze nie kupiłem
Otuliny na rury, zawory, redukcje i inne do rozdzielczy 500
Rura i krztałtki do zgrzewana do rozdzielaczy 450

razem 6158

maks w 8000 się zamknę plus piec i będzie finito

oczywiście praca własna

pozatym strasznie dużo tego u Ciebie wychodzi - rury 2 km? Taśmy brzegowej 2x tyle co u mnie?
ja mam z garażem 212 m2

czy ma ten spec szwagier brat kolega plan na ułożenie tej waszej podłogówki?
czy będzie leciał po kolei wsio co 10 cm   :Roll:   :Evil:  

się dowiedz lepiej   :cool:

----------


## Ciril

Kumpel jest serwisantem Buderusa, on ma nam pomagać rozłożyć to wsio.


A wycenę robił koleś z dawnego Copraxu, teraz Prandelli.


Ale jak widzę ile Wy daliście - to nie zamierzam płacić aż takiej kasy. Góra 10 tys. jestem w stanie na to poświęcić. 
*manieq82* dziękuję za sprowadzenie na ziemię... do tej pory myślałam, że te ceny są normalne..



A one były normalne inaczej  :Roll:

----------


## Piczman

Dla przykładu u mnie 100 m2 ogrzewania podłogowego kosztowało niecałe 3 tyś i w tym rozdzielacz, rura Purmo, folia, taśma brzegowa.
Z automatyki zrezygnowałem, cały układ steruje pogodowo i całość grzeje bez przerwy. Jedynie przepływomierze służą do ewentualnego zdławienia poszczególnych pętli co okazało się niepotrzebne.
Rozdzielacze dobre i tanie robi KUSMET ( znajdziesz na allegro), zobacz też www.insbud.net .
Rury kup w granicach 2,5-3 zł za mb i policz czy aby na pewno potrzebujesz ich 2 kilometry.
To że kumpel jest serwisantem buderusa nie świadczy o jego wiedzy w projektowaniu ogrzewania.
Zapytaj Go czy liczył zapotrzebowanie dla konkretnych pomieszczeń. To jest bardzo istotne !

----------


## Ciril

No właśnie on nie robił tej wyceny.


Robił to obcy kolo od Prandellego. Kumpel ma nam pomóc w robociźnie  :Roll:  

Gdyby mnie ta wycenia nie zaniepokoiła to bym tu jej nie wrzucała...

Jeżeli nie opuszczą do rozsądnych kosztów - wybiorę Wavina - i tak taniej mnie wyjdzxie  :Confused:

----------


## Piczman

> Jeżeli nie opuszczą do rozsądnych kosztów - wybiorę Wavina - i tak taniej mnie wyjdzxie


Jestem pewien że tego nie zrobią, jedynie mogą zmniejszyć marżę ale to nie zmieni ceny Twojego rozdzielacza o 1 tyś !
Szukaj na własna rękę, jak bym stawiał na jeden konkretny system znanego producenta to wydałbym pewnie ok. 10 tyś za swój zestaw.
W tym wątku jest co nieco opisane, jeśli masz jakieś pytania to pytaj a na pewno ktoś Ci pomoże.

Chodzi o producenta towaru a nie o inna niższą cenę tego samego, który chcesz kupić . Ja osobiście wolałem tańszy produkt, Ty zdecyduj czy taki też chcesz mieć. Nie kupisz rozdzielacza TECE za 500 zł skoro w katalogu wisi za 2,5 tyś ale kupisz tańszy odpowiednik innej marki.

----------


## Piczman

Pochwalcie się jaką macie temp. za oknem i temp. zasilania podłogówki ?

U mnie -14 i zasilanie 30 C ! Szczerze myślałem że będzie wyższa !!!
Rurki mam w większości co 25 cm od siebie i tak niskie zasilanie ?
Znaczy że chałupka bardzo ciepła co potwierdza zasadność budowania energooszczędnego i liczenie oraz projektowanie ogrzewania podłogowego !
Czekam na -20 jeśli taka się w ogóle zdarzy.
Dla przypomnienia projektowałem dla -20 na zewnątrz i +20 wewnątrz a podstawą było 35 C zasilania co sie potwierdziło !

pozdr.

----------


## NJerzy

Za oknem -11, w domu 19 (w salonie21, bo kominek nieocieplony) zasilanie 26 - ale rurki mam w rozstawie 20 cm, w łazienkach 15 cm.

----------


## Krzysztof BB

W tą noc było -10.
Od 17:00 wczoraj do 7:00 dziś poszło ok. 3 m3 z 2ma kapielami, zasilanie 40C no ale długo nie grzało wcale bo termostaty nie pozwoliły.
Dom nieocieplony ściana 1W i do tego brama w garażu przepuszcza.

----------


## Piczman

To się nie liczy.
Chodzi o to jaka temp. wody potrzebna jest aby pokryć straty już ogrzewanego domu.
Zastanawiam się jaki czynnik tu jest najważniejszy ?

----------


## Krzysztof BB

> To się nie liczy.
> Chodzi o to jaka temp. wody potrzebna jest aby pokryć straty już ogrzewanego domu.
> Zastanawiam się jaki czynnik tu jest najważniejszy ?


Dla mnie chodzi o to żeby uzyskac pożądaną temperaturę pomieszczeń i jak najmniej zapłacić.
Niska temperatura zasilania chyba nie jest tu tak oczywista?
Przykładowo grzejesz duży garnek wody maleńkim płomieniem i długo potrwa zanim się zagotuje a być może nie zagotuje się wcale, natomiast gdy dasz duży płomień zagotujesz wodę za 5 minut.
Ta woda stygnie i oddaje ciepło już za darmo podczas gdy ten maleńki płomień wciąż dogrzewa.
Teraz porównaj bilans zużzycia gazu. Czy na pewno niska temperatura zasilania to taka korzyść?

Co myślisz?

----------


## Piczman

To porównanie nie bardzo pasuje, to są zupełnie inne temperatury, jeśli chodzi o pulsacyjne grzanie ton betonu i cegły to zużycie energii powinno być takie samo a komfort użytkowania lepszy przy niższym a ciągłym grzaniu.
Poza tym są jeszcze kryteria temp. podłogi i tego trzeba się trzymać by ogrzewanie nie stało się szkodliwe.

Chcesz mieć dobre sterowanie i szybka zmianę temp. powietrza to albo grzejniki albo nadmuchowe.
Chcesz mieć wszędzie w domu gres bo jest trwały,wygodny i takie wykończenie podłogi Ci się podoba to zrób ogrzewanie podłogowe.
Utrzymanie stałej temp. podłogi daje drugi bardzo istotny plus, płytka jest przyjemna w dotyku i nie ma uczucia chłodu.
Ja nawet kapci nie zakładam, bez nich jest wygodniej.

PS.Spróbuj zagotować wodę i zmniejszyć palik tak aby utrzymywał ją w tej samej temp. cały czas , w każdej chwili zalewasz herbatę wrzątkiem   :Wink2:

----------


## NJerzy

Temperatura za oknem spadła do -19 C, w domu też spadła -  do 18 C, w podłogę idzie 27-28 C. W salonie z kominkiem 20C.

----------


## Krzysztof BB

> To porównanie nie bardzo pasuje, to są zupełnie inne temperatury, jeśli chodzi o pulsacyjne grzanie ton betonu i cegły to zużycie energii powinno być takie samo a komfort użytkowania lepszy przy niższym a ciągłym grzaniu.
> 
> *Niby racja tylko że u mnie to ciągłe niższe grzanie kosztuje jednak więcej...*
> Poza tym są jeszcze kryteria temp. podłogi i tego trzeba się trzymać by ogrzewanie nie stało się szkodliwe.
> 
> *No to jest jasne i nie podlega dyskusji ale niekoniecznie wyższa temperatura zasilania oznacza wyższą temperature podłogi bo to kwestia układu rur, prędkości przepływu i kilku innych czynników.*
> 
> Chcesz mieć dobre sterowanie i szybka zmianę temp. powietrza to albo grzejniki albo nadmuchowe.
> 
> ...


Reasumując nie można mieć trafnego porównani układów dla różnych domów układów itd.
Jeden układ będzie miał kocioł w środku domu i rozprowadzone 15 pętli do każdego pomieszczenia a inny ma rozdzielacz na skraju domu i 8 układów, które pozostałe pomieszczenia mogą dogrzewać niejako "po drodze" gdzie też oddadzą nieco ciepła i aby dogrzać te końcowe pomieszczenia trzeba na starcie dać wyższą temperaturę.
Do tego dochodzą różne opcje zasilania.
Cieszysz się że układ pracuje idealnie na 35 stopni no i fajnie dziś tak jest a jeśli gazu nie będzie albo podrożeje 5 razy to co? Zapniesz piec węglowy gdzie optymalna temperatura zasilania to 70C i co Ci z tego obliczonego 35C?
A może pompa ciepła? No tu z kolei możesz mieć za małą moc bo przy tym rozstawie masz nieco zbyt mały strumień cieplny na duże mrozy.

Przed budową ukłądu dywagowałem sobie na ten temat i doszedłem do wniosku, że idealnego rozwiązania anie ma.
Zdecydowałem się więc na bardziej pojemny układ gęściejszy rozstaw rur aby dysponować duża mocą na mrozy zwłaszcza, że nie docieplam ścian bo nie chcę się kisić w termosie - nie ten mikroklimat.
Wadą tego jest jeszcze większa bezwładność ale i ta ma zalety - dłużej oddaje ciepło więc z tego muszę korzystać.
Temperatura podłogi dzięki mniejszemu rozstawowi jest bardziej równomierna tam gdzie rozstaw większy bywa że są chłodniejsze pasy.
Do tego żona lubi dywany itp a te zmniejszająa moc grzewczą.
Postawisz mebel np duże łózko i też zmniejszasz moc grzewczą w pokoju więc jak widać są czynniki które nie sposób przewidzieć przy projektowaniu.
No a kolejnym aspektem jest zróżnicowanie temperatur w pomieszczeniaach, które dziś chcesz mieć takie a jutro nieco inne.
Dlatego ja zastosowałem termostaty i termosiłowniki.

----------


## Piczman

> Cieszysz się że układ pracuje idealnie na 35 stopni no i fajnie dziś tak jest a jeśli gazu nie będzie albo podrożeje 5 razy to co? *Zapniesz piec węglowy* gdzie optymalna temperatura zasilania to 70C i co Ci z tego obliczonego 35C?
> A może pompa ciepła? No tu z kolei możesz mieć za małą moc bo przy tym rozstawie *masz nieco zbyt mały strumień cieplny na duże mrozy*.


Pozwolę sobie skomentować   :smile: 

Po pierwsze mam piec węglowy, do tego o mocy 20 KW !!!
Po drugie zapasu mocy mam sporo, wczoraj miałem -20 za oknem i wystarczyło 32 C zasilanie   :big tongue:  
Nawet przy pompie ciepła to świetny wynik, sprawdzi się w każdych warunkach !

I co Ty na to ?

----------


## Krzysztof BB

No co ja na to cieszę się i pozostaje tylko pogratulować :smile: 

Mnie w sumie też wystarczy 32*-35C aby podtrzymać temperaturę w domu tylko, że nie widze w tym po prostu oszczędności.
Tak czy ianczej jeszcze ostatecznych wniosków nie wysnuwam bo jestem w trakcie eksperymentów.
Ty masz inny piec więc masz też inną sytuację.
A jak to robisz, że z weglowego uzyskujesz 32-35C?
Nie jest to dla tego pieca szkodliwe?
Masz go z podajnikiem np ślimakowym czy ktoś wciąż dokłada opał?
Ja początkowo zamierzałem wejść w ekogroszek ale skoro gaz doszedł do skutku to wybrałem komfort.

----------


## Piczman

> A jak to robisz, że z weglowego uzyskujesz 32-35C?


Energię gromadzę w buforze 1000 L ( ładuje Go nawet do ponad 90 C) i mieszacz stopniowo dodaje po kropelce trochę tego wrzątku do wody powracającej z podłogi aby uzyskać temp. zadaną przez sterownik pogodowy.




> Ja początkowo zamierzałem wejść w ekogroszek ale skoro gaz doszedł do skutku to wybrałem komfort.


Dokładnie tak jak Ja, i jeśli palenie w kotle węglowym można nazwać komfortem to go uzyskałem.Można powiedzieć że w największe mrozy "przepalam" w domu.

Pozdrawiam !

----------


## Krzysztof BB

Czyli tak jak przypuszczałem koledzy też tak mają z kominkowym ogrzeaniem na płaszcz wodny i bufor.
U mnie ta opcja odpada nie mam miejsca na bufory -w kotłowni tylko piec zasobnik i pralka  a rozdzielacz w ścianie.
A jak u Ciebie z przepływami? Ja ostatnio eksperymentuję ,daję nieco większe do dłuższych pętli i widzę poprawę efektywności.

----------


## Piczman

Wszystkie mam otwarte na max, nie mam drzwi wewnętrznych i temp. się wyrównuje.
Jak wstawię drzwi i trzeba będzie to będę regulował, w tej chwili wszędzie ta sama temp.
Może po prostu dobrze policzyłem i zaprojektowałem !?
Bawiłem się jedynie na początku aby w łazience była większa temp. ale zbyt wiele nie zdziałałem !

----------


## chrobry

*Piczman* możesz napisać jak ładuszjesz ten bufor. Chodzi mi o porównanie komfortu palnia gdybym miał kocioł zwykły na miał z nadmuchem + bufor 1000L vs kocioł z podajnikiem. Czy przy buforze wystrczy raz rozpalić naładować bufor i mieć ze 2-3 spokój przy temp zew. powiedzmy 0C. Jak to wygląda w praktyce. Dom ok 120m z poddaszem dobrze docieplony. Wiem, że ma tu jeszcze dużo czyyników wpływ ale chcę wiedzieć orientacyjnie.

----------


## Piczman

Jakie zapotrzebowanie? Ja mam przy ok. 0 C jakieś 1,5 KW na godzinę więc bufor 1000 L wystarcza mi wtedy na 48 h.
Jeśli bym miał zapotrzebowanie takie jak w projekcie to zapas na ok. 20 h a przy dużych mrozach na zaledwie 3-4 godziny.

Co to znaczy dom dobrze ocieplony?
Podaj grubości izolacji cieplnej każdej z przegród i rodzaj wentylacji to będę mógł oszacować co nieco.  :Wink2:

----------


## chrobry

Narazie nie ma nic - gołe ściany ale w planach:

W podłodze 25cm styro, 
na ściany zew. 15cm styro, 
dach 15cm +10cm wełna. 
Wentylacja grawitacyjna. Projekt Marysia HBStudio. 

Ile czasu zajmuje ci naładowanie tego bufora do tych 90C.

----------


## Piczman

Zwykle rozpalam koło 18:00 i o 22:00 zostaje tylko żar, który się dopala z  pół godzinki.

Hmmm,,, 
Bufor 1000 L powinien Ci wystarczyć na dobę przy lekkim mrozie ale na 2-3 dni zapomnij.
On musi mieć swoje uzasadnienie w instalacji, U Ciebie 1,5 tys L to minimum ale to koszty i miejsce na ten baniak.
Poza tym jeśli bufor i magazynowanie ciepła to nie kocioł na miał , trzeba często rozpalać i gasić.
Kup najmniejszy kocioł z podajnikiem jaki znajdziesz , może 6-12 KW chyba takie są.
Poza tym myślę że najlepsze spalanie węgla odbywa się w takich właśnie kotłach.

Albo bufor 2 tyś L   :big tongue:

----------


## chrobry

Masz racje, bufor u mnie raczej sie nie sprawdzi. Zostaje podajnik, narazie w planie Ling Duo 15kw. Dzieki za informacje.

----------


## Krzysztof BB

> Wszystkie mam otwarte na max, nie mam drzwi wewnętrznych i temp. się wyrównuje.
> Jak wstawię drzwi i trzeba będzie to będę regulował, w tej chwili wszędzie ta sama temp.
> Może po prostu dobrze policzyłem i zaprojektowałem !?
> Bawiłem się jedynie na początku aby w łazience była większa temp. ale zbyt wiele nie zdziałałem !


Policzenie to jedno a układ domu to drugie.
U mnie kotłownia jest na frontowej części domu i rurki idą z niej przez wiatrołap hall i dopiero woda dopływa do docelowych pomieszczeń więc nie ma mowy o dokładnym policzeniu gdyż w samym wiatrołapie "gwiżdże" od drzwi taki ziąb, że na starcie tracę jakąś częś energii oczywiście przy duzym mrozie.
Mogłem oczywiście pomyśleć o umieszczeniu rozdzielacza w hallu ale nie chciałem go tam mieć bo mi nie pasował gdyż tu schody tam szafa dziś tak jutro inaczej.
W łazience, która ma zaledwie 4 mkw pomimo małej powierzchni bez problemu uzyskuję ponad 20C bez grzejnika drabinkowego którego dotąd nie kupiłem (planowałem elektryczno olejowy)
Salon też by uzyskiwał bez problemu zadaną temperaturę ale przez komin i wkład kominkowy dostaje sie tam zimne powietrze kiedy nie palę a ostatnio nie mam czasu na tą czynność...
Musze więc podnieść prędkośc przepływu dla tego obiegu i jest OK. 
W jadalni mam dużo okien i drzwi na taras od których ciągnie i tu dobrze sprawdza się strefa podokienna co 10 cm hi hi ale jakimś cudem kuchnia z jadalnią najszybciej osiągały zadaną temperaturę więc tu z kolei zmniejszyłem przepływ. Na płnocno wsch. narożniku mam "gabinet" gdzie woda ma najdalej aby dopłynąć więc też przyspieszyłem. No i wszystko grzeje jest cieplutko jak mam czas zapalę w komimnku i za jakiś czas termostaty odcinają pętle w całej części otwartej wtedy grzeję tylko gabinet łazienke i garaż no ale wtedy piec ma znacznie mniej wody do ogrzania to i te "dochodzą" szybciej i się "odcinają".

----------


## Piczman

Ja tez mam kotłownię w samym rogu domu, rozwiązałem to montując rozdzielacz prawie w środku domu w ścianie, żeby nie "szpecić" salonu dałem Go na drugą stronę i skrzynka jest w Gabinecie.
Prawie wszystkie pętle wyszły mi równej długości.
Z tą łazienką to się ciesz, przy takim metrażu ciężko o nagrzanie, Ja dosypię jeszcze 20 cm wełny w strop i zobaczę czy będzie lepiej.Razem by było z 70 cm wtedy   :Wink2:  
Mogłem rozdzielacz dać w kotłowni w razie jakiejś przeróbki czy coś w przyszłości ale wybór padł na centralne umieszczenie !

----------


## Krzysztof BB

No właśnie umieszczenie rozdzielacza jest tu istotą sprawy.
Niemniej ja chciałem mieć go jednak w kotłowni i konsekwencją tego są dłuższe pętle i krótsze również.
W sumie tak też może byc aczkolwiek trzeba zróżnicowac predkości przepływu tak aby na powrotach były zbliżone temperatury i wszystkie pomieszczenia ogrzane.
Ma to też zaletę jest mniej obiegów.

----------


## robdk

*@Piczman* mam pytanie do Ciebie: Jaki masz sterownik pogodowy i zawór mieszający?

----------


## Piczman

Mieszacz z siłownikiem
sterownik

Sterownik z linka nie jest przystosowany do podłogówki, tego proporcjonalnego nie mają i pewnie już nie będą mieli ale przerabiają ten dodając 2 styczniki.
Ja mam przerobiony, NJerzy ma proporcjonalny i oba działają   :Wink2: 
Od roku mówią że będzie nowy sterownik pogodowy w ofercie, póki co go nie ma.Ma być lepszy i tańszy.

Pozdr.

----------


## tacim

co myślicie o siłownikach do podłogi ? Ma to sens teraz grzeję jastrych i mam na dole 16 stopni a na górze 22 czyli ciepło pięknie ucieka do góry przez klatkę to siłowniki chyba są konieczne aby obniżyć temp na górze ?

----------


## Pinok

Można też zmniejszyć przepływ w obwodach na górze a zwiększyć na dole, i temp. się wyrówna.

----------


## tacim

tak jak mówisz dlatego się zastanawiam czy warto inwestować w wynalazki czy jak ustawię raz przepływy to już więcej nie będzie trzeba cudować i biegać góra dół.

----------


## listek

Witam.
Napiszcie mi jakie macie ustawione przepływy na rotometrach.
Dzieki

----------


## mariankossy

> Witam.
> Napiszcie mi jakie macie ustawione przepływy na rotometrach.
> Dzieki


Przeważnie 0,5l , łazienki, wiatrołap 0,8-0,9 l

----------


## tacim

ja wygrzewam jastrych to mam 1 wszędzie choć zauważyłem, że jak dam wsio na full to i tak cięzko mi zrobić powyżej 1,5 do 2 l/min. Może pompa jest za słaba w kotle. Mam 13 obiegów może to jest za dużo dla pompy w Smarcie.

----------


## Mr_Mabram

Witam ja również przymierzam się do zrobienia podlogówki. Pewien kolega wspomniał że ma wyliczenia z |PURMO, ja rownież mam takie, gdzie wyliczyli mi 2km rurek!!! rozstaw wszędzie co 10cm, (może dlatego że zródłem zasilania będzie pompa ciepła) powierzchnia ogrzewana 200m2. Co ciekawe 28 pętli!!! ,na dole rozdzielacz 12 obwodowy a na górze 12+4 obiegów. Jedno przyznam im racje, pętle są dość krótkie. Najdłuższa ma 80 metrów tylko. 
Pewne jest że na pewno nie wpakuje 2 km rur w moja podłoga ale będę się starał zachować możliwie krótkie pętle, gdyż wydaje mi się iż ma to pewne uzasadnienie: być może wystąpi szybsza reakcja na zmiany temperatury. 
Dokładne liczenie nie ma dla mnie sensu - jesli ktoś zrobi pętla krótsza niż 100 metrów z optymalnym rozstawem między rurkami to na pewno będzie dobrze.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## 1950

dobrze wyliczyli,
ale Ty wiesz lepiej,
pamiętaj, popełniony błąd, w Twoim przypadku bardzo trudno usunąć,
ile Ci wyjdzie drożej na rurze,
tysiąc, dwa tysiące,

ale, nie mój koń, nie mój wóz,
nie będę się na nim wiózł,

----------


## 1950

> ja wygrzewam jastrych to mam 1 wszędzie choć zauważyłem, że jak dam wsio na full to i tak cięzko mi zrobić powyżej 1,5 do 2 l/min. Może pompa jest za słaba w kotle. Mam 13 obiegów może to jest za dużo dla pompy w Smarcie.


a może odpowiesz sobie na pytanie,
czy to dobrze funkcjonuje?

230 m2 podłogówki i pobór mocy wyświetlany w pompie grundfos alfa 2, to 14 W,
dlaczego u Ciebie, pompa która ma moc co najmniej 35 W na I biegu. ma sobie nie dać rady,

----------


## manieq82

podłogówka w trakcie..  :smile: 
małe pytanko/uwaga: w niektórych miejscach zwłaszcza w łazience cholernie ciężko tak powyginać rurki aby po nawrocie rurka nie prężyła do góry - tu dognę to tam odchodzi  :sad: 
też tak miewaliście, czy to błąd karygodny, w sensie jak będą wylewki to chłopaki docisną i po sprawie czy wszystko musi dolegać?
a i te spinki krótkie - ktoś chyba kiedyś pisał - do dupy som  :sad:  powinienem te dłuższe kupić, ech..)

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Teves

[quote="1950"]


> 230 m2 podłogówki i pobór mocy wyświetlany w pompie grundfos alfa 2, to 14 W,
> dlaczego u Ciebie, pompa która ma moc co najmniej 35 W na I biegu. ma sobie nie dać rady,


Jak ta pompka dobiera sobie moc? Mam instalację na 11 pętli około 800 mb rurki  - mniejwiecej równej długości pętle rozstaw co 20 cm. W tej chwili napędzam to pompką o bliżej nie znanej mocy i wydajności. I mam wrażenie pewnego niedogrzania, a rurki na powrocie są wyraźnie chłodniejesz i nie jest to projektowane 5C a około 10 C. Nie mam rotametrów wiec nie jest w stanie ocenić przepływów. Dylemat jest taki, że na podłogę pójdzie deska wiec wydajność spadnie jeszcze o jakieś 10%. Obliczeni zakładały temp. zasilania 35C dla -20 na dworze a tymczasem przy temp. -5 i zasilaniu na poziomie 30- 35 C utrzymuję w budynku ok. 20C. Dochodzę do wniosku ze przepływy są za małe  :sad:  chciałem docelowo zainstalować namieszą elektroniczną wilo czyli odpowiednik Alfa 2 - jak podejść do doboru pompki.
Grzeję trzeci tydzień wiec budynek sporo akumuluje i nie działa jeszcze wentylacja mechaniczna. Co nie zmienia faktu ze lekko spędza mi to sen z powiek.

----------


## Piczman

> Grzeję trzeci tydzień wiec budynek sporo akumuluje i nie działa jeszcze wentylacja mechaniczna. Co nie zmienia faktu ze lekko spędza mi to sen z powiek.


Wyluzuj, za tydzień będzie lepiej.
A temp. zasilania 30 C przy -5 za oknem to niezły wynik.

----------


## tacim

> Napisał tacim
> 
> ja wygrzewam jastrych to mam 1 wszędzie choć zauważyłem, że jak dam wsio na full to i tak cięzko mi zrobić powyżej 1,5 do 2 l/min. Może pompa jest za słaba w kotle. Mam 13 obiegów może to jest za dużo dla pompy w Smarcie.
> 
> 
> a może odpowiesz sobie na pytanie,
> czy to dobrze funkcjonuje?
> 
> 230 m2 podłogówki i pobór mocy wyświetlany w pompie grundfos alfa 2, to 14 W,
> dlaczego u Ciebie, pompa która ma moc co najmniej 35 W na I biegu. ma sobie nie dać rady,


no racja tylko jestem jeszcze cieńki Polsilver aby udzielić sobie odpowiedzi. Na chłopski rozum jeżeli mam wszystkie obiegi na 1 l/m i np dwa czy trzy otworzę na maxa i wskoczą na 5l/m no np 2-3 dalsze wskoczą na zero i to mnie martwi.
1950 powiedz mi proszę czy siłowniki w podłgówce to dobra rzecz nie patrząc na koszta. Nurtuje mnie duża różnica temp pomiędzy górą i dołem 4-5 stopni (na dole zimniej na górce upalik) jak rozpalę w kominku to dopiero będzie  :smile:

----------


## michalwdowski

Witam.

Zamierzam grzać dom podłogówką. Dwie kondygnacje ok 200m2 podłóg.

Zasilanie z bufora sterowane pogodowo (dokładnie tak jak Piczman)
Pytanie jest następujące: jedna pompa na dwie kondygnacje czy każdą kondygnację na osobnej pompie?

Pisał tu ktoś kiedyś o problemie ze zmniejszonym przepływie na piętro. Chciałbym tego uniknąć.

Jakieś pompy godne polecenia do takiego rozwiązania?

Pozdrawiam Michał

----------


## mariankossy

> Witam.
> 
> Zamierzam grzać dom podłogówką. Dwie kondygnacje ok 200m2 podłóg.
> 
> Zasilanie z bufora sterowane pogodowo (dokładnie tak jak Piczman)
> Pytanie jest następujące: jedna pompa na dwie kondygnacje czy każdą kondygnację na osobnej pompie?
> 
> Pisał tu ktoś kiedyś o problemie ze zmniejszonym przepływie na piętro. Chciałbym tego uniknąć.
> 
> ...



Grundfos  ALPHA2,,
http://net.grundfos.com/doc/webnet/p...hy_alpha2.html

WILO  np. Star

http://kotlyco.bazarek.pl/opis/64202...ar-rs-254.html

----------


## Mr_Mabram

*michalwdowski napisał:*
Witam.

Zamierzam grzać dom podłogówką. Dwie kondygnacje ok 200m2 podłóg.

Zasilanie z bufora sterowane pogodowo (dokładnie tak jak Piczman)
Pytanie jest następujące: jedna pompa na dwie kondygnacje czy każdą kondygnację na osobnej pompie?

Pisał tu ktoś kiedyś o problemie ze zmniejszonym przepływie na piętro. Chciałbym tego uniknąć.

Jakieś pompy godne polecenia do takiego rozwiązania?

Pozdrawiam Michał


Witam. Jestem w podobnej sytuacji ok. 200 m2 podłogówki. Też mnie zastanawia czy jedna pompa wyrobi, tyle tylko że nie będzie pieca a pompa ciepła. Z tych dwóch linków powyżej to nie wiem czy taka pompa o wysokości podnoszenia 4m obsłuży 2 kondygnacje. Może przydala by się nieco wieksza w razie w.....

----------


## Sali

witajcie, a mnie nurtują dwa pytania jaki przekrój ma mieć pompa (chodzi o śr wewnętrzną krućców) do rurki zasilającej podłogówkę alupeks 40 mm ? bo intuicja podpowiada że też tyle ale ciężko znaleźć taką pompę to samo tyczy się zaworu trójdrożnego z siłownikiem . Poglądowo jeszcze w domu sama podłogówka łącznie z garażem, kilka poziomów podłóg, 4 rozdzielacze ok 1500-1600m (jeszcze nie skończone)  rurek, maks pętla to 80 m, 22 obiegi. między poziomem  podłogi piwnicy, a najwyższej podłogi jakieś 6 m. jaką pompę dobrać, bo już szukam kilka dni i nic nie mogę znaleźć. pozdrawiam

----------


## mariankossy

> witajcie, a mnie nurtują dwa pytania jaki przekrój ma mieć pompa (chodzi o śr wewnętrzną krućców) do rurki zasilającej podłogówkę alupeks 40 mm ? *bo intuicja podpowiada że też tyle* ale ciężko znaleźć taką pompę to samo tyczy się zaworu trójdrożnego z siłownikiem . Poglądowo jeszcze w domu sama podłogówka łącznie z garażem, kilka poziomów podłóg, 4 rozdzielacze* ok 1500-1600m* (jeszcze nie skończone)  rurek, maks pętla to 80 m, 22 obiegi. między poziomem  podłogi piwnicy, a najwyższej podłogi jakieś 6 m. jaką pompę dobrać, bo już szukam kilka dni i nic nie mogę znaleźć. pozdrawiam


Jak ktoś liczył i wykonał tą podłogówke, to ma też wyliczone ile litrów/m3 wody musi przez rury pompa przepłynąć żeby ciepło z kotła "znalazło się " w pomieszczeniach z podłogówką.

Pompy do CO są znormalizowame, wilo i grundfos maja bogatą oferte, to wystarczy zapytac w sklepie jaka będzie najlepsza.

----------


## Sali

no liczył, ale zapotrzebowanie wyliczone w watach i dał mi te wyliczenia, a podłogówkę wykonałem ze znajomymi sam wg. ilości i rostawu rur podanego przez projektanta, ale nie mam info o pompie.

----------


## mariankossy

> no liczył, ale zapotrzebowanie wyliczone w watach i dał mi te wyliczenia, a podłogówkę wykonałem ze znajomymi sam wg. ilości i rostawu rur podanego przez projektanta, ale nie mam info o pompie.


To ile wyliczył zaptrzebowania na ciepło i przy jakiej temp. zasilania i powrotu  wody? , jaki kocioł ?

----------


## Sali

mam tylko rysunki wykonawcze i na rozwinięciu na zasilaniu napisane jest - 

*15,3 kPa
16,9 KW
1865,2 kg/h*

więcej nie mam

----------


## Daga&Adam

> mam tylko rysunki wykonawcze i na rozwinięciu na zasilaniu napisane jest - 
> 
> *15,3 kPa
> 16,9 KW
> 1865,2 kg/h*
> 
> więcej nie mam


Wiecej nie potrzebujesz  :wink:  15,3kPa to wysokosc podnoszenia - 1,5m. Musisz znalezc pompe ktora przy oporach 15kPa osiaga przeplyw ~1,9m3 / h i tyle. W praktyce - kazda pompa tyle daje ale szukaj takiej zeby dawala tyle na mozliwie najnizszym biegu biorac malo pradu  :smile: 
pozdr.

----------


## Sali

dzięki, a co z króćcami przyłączeniowymi czy ich srednica względem alupeksa 40 ma znaczenie czy nie ? bo w pompach typu 25-40 to przelot ma średnicę ok 15 mm, a wew średnica alupeksa to jakieś 34 mm

----------


## Daga&Adam

> dzięki, a co z króćcami przyłączeniowymi czy ich srednica względem alupeksa 40 ma znaczenie czy nie ? bo w pompach typu 25-40 to przelot ma średnicę ok 15 mm, a wew średnica alupeksa to jakieś 34 mm


Bez zadnego znaczenia! Przeciez i tak liczy sie dla Ciebie to co bedzie za ta pompa - nawet jezeli przekroj bylby srednicy wkladu od dlugopisa i taka pompa potrafilaby przepchac te dwie tony wody w godzine przy danych oporach instalacji to tez bylaby OK  :Smile: 

Ja uzywam swojej podlogowki od ok dwoch miesiecy i pompa grundfosa 25-40 chodzi na najnizszym (1) biegu i wszystko chula. Coprawda narazie grzeje tylko parter (700m rurki), dojdzie mi jeszcze piwnica i poddasze (w sumie dodatkowe ~500m rury) i byc moze wtedy bedzie trzeba wlaczyc 2 bieg  :smile: 
pozdr.

----------


## Sali

dzięki wielkie a jak z zaworem trójdrogowym ew sprzęgłem ( chodzi o średnicę) - choć na razie nie bardzo wiem jak to ustrojswo działa (wygląda mi to na swego rodzaju wymiennik tylko jakiś dziwny i dlaczego to tyle kosztuje

----------


## Daga&Adam

> dzięki wielkie a jak z zaworem trójdrogowym ew sprzęgłem ( chodzi o średnicę) - choć na razie nie bardzo wiem jak to ustrojswo działa (wygląda mi to na swego rodzaju wymiennik tylko jakiś dziwny i dlaczego to tyle kosztuje


Trojdrogowy mam z gw 1'. Generalnie nie musisz sie az tak przejmowac tymi srednicami - 1' to juz duzo, dla "standardowej" instalacji na pewno wszystko bedzie dzialac jak trzeba  :smile:  Duzo wazniejsze sa srednice rur, szczegolnie ich dluzszych odcinkow. Tutaj sa najwieksze opory.

Co do sprzegla - nie wiem dokladnie o czym piszesz. Ja mam bufor 1000l pracujacy jednoczesnie jako sprzeglo  :Smile: 
pozdr.

----------


## Sali

czy sterownik Piczmana obsłuży któryś z tych siłowników do zaw 3 dr. ?

http://www.allegro.pl/item868971547_...drogowego.html

http://www.allegro.pl/item845026914_...szajacych.html

http://www.allegro.pl/item847014089_...riso_esbe.html

http://www.allegro.pl/item867879920_...szajacych.html 

bo chciałem podobnie jak On ma zrobić sterowanie podłogówką.

Piczman jak zaglądasz tu to mógłbyć dokładnie opisać swój system łącznie z ilością czujników tak od A do Z.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Sali

> podłogówka w trakcie.. 
> małe pytanko/uwaga: w niektórych miejscach zwłaszcza w łazience cholernie ciężko tak powyginać rurki aby po nawrocie rurka nie prężyła do góry - tu dognę to tam odchodzi


 trzymaj kręg bokiem i tak też z niego odwijaj ( obkręcaj -odwijaj całym kręgiem i chodź z nim za układającym) pozdrawiam




> a i te spinki krótkie - ktoś chyba kiedyś pisał - do dupy som  powinienem te dłuższe kupić, ech..)
> 
> Pozdrawiam


dokładnie to straszne dziadostwo, lepiej wywal i kup długie bo koszt znikowy, a i przy robieniu wylewki będą lepiej trzymać jak wąż po rurkach lata

----------


## listek

Cześć.
Najpierw przedstawię sytuacje jak wyglądą.
Na dole rozdzielacz 8 sekcyjny, na poddaszu 4 sekcyjny (takie, jak na rysunku ponizej) z mieszaczami.



Poddasze ma ok 320 metrów rurki, natomiast parter ok 600 m.
Pompa na kotle (chyba Grunfos, 3 biegowa- I bieg 40W, II-60W, III 80W) pracuje na pierwszym biegu.
Pompa na parterze pracuje na biegu III (3 biegowa-I bieg 33W, II-39W, III-44W), natomiast na poddaszu na biegu I.

Przepływu ustawione na rotametrach na 0,5l/min

Całośc działa w poprawnie (chyba), przy ok - 17, temperatura z kotła ok 48-50 stopni-po przejściu przez mieszacz temp zasilania podłogówki ok 32 stopnie, w domu ok 19,5 stopnia.

Moje wątpliwości.

Na poddaszu, mogę ustawić przepływ na poziomie od 0-3l/min bez wiekszego problemu.

Dlaczego nie moge zwiększych przepływu na parterze? Max to 0,5l/min na III biegu. Zakręcając nawet 5 obiegów i zostawiając 3 sytuacja sie nie zmieniła.

Co może byc powodem?
1. Uszkodzona pompa na rozdzielaczu? Pompa pracuje normalnie, nie przegrzewa się.
2. "Zatkany" częsciowo przepływ na pompie lub rotametrach? Czy jest jakis filtr siatkowy przed pompą na mieszaczu?

Pozdrawiam i czekam na sugestie.

----------


## rafalr82

witam wszystkich forumowiczów , właśnie przymierzam sie do. c.o. 
przeczytałem prawie  wszystkie posty i całkiem sporo sie dowiedziałem od was. 
 chciałem jednak  się dowiedzieć coś więcej na temat materiałów i firm. bo tak naprawdę nie wiem jakiej firmy  materiały wykorzystać, wiadomo że cena też gra rolę..   :big grin:

----------


## Sali

> czy sterownik Piczmana obsłuży któryś z tych siłowników do zaw 3 dr. ?
> 
> http://www.allegro.pl/item868971547_...drogowego.html
> 
> http://www.allegro.pl/item845026914_...szajacych.html
> 
> http://www.allegro.pl/item847014089_...riso_esbe.html
> 
> http://www.allegro.pl/item867879920_...szajacych.html 
> ...



już chyba wiem jak to działa te wszystkie podane przezemnie siłowniki obsłuży ten sterownik tylko potrzebny mu jeszcze chyba jakiś czujnik zaraz za zaworem żeby "wiedział" jaką temperaturę nastawia ? czy słusznie myśle?

----------


## Piczman

> czy sterownik Piczmana obsłuży któryś z tych siłowników do zaw 3 dr. ?


Ten siłownik u mnie steruje zaworem "przystosowanym" do niego, musisz kupić zawór z siłownikiem do niego pasującym.
Jakiś komplet!



> Piczman jak zaglądasz tu to mógłbyć dokładnie opisać swój system łącznie z ilością czujników tak od A do Z.


Tak!
Czujnik zewnętrzny.
Czujnik zasilania.
Pompa.
Zawór 3-drogowy z siłownikiem na 3 kable.
Sterownik pogodowy.

Sterownik steruje siłownikiem i pompą na podstawie danych z czujników.
A tak na chłopski rozum to pompa chodzi cały czas, siłownik natomiast przekręca zaworem w lewo lub w prawo wpuszczając do obiegu podłogówki a bufora trochę ciepłej wody aby uzupełnić "braki".
Potem standardowo rozdzielacz i obiegi.

----------


## Sali

dzieki, a skąd system wie jaka temperatura ma być w pomieszczeniach, bo sterownik (z czyjnikiem temperatury powietrza chyba)to chyba masz w kotłowni ?

----------


## Piczman

Nie wie   :Lol:  

Poczytaj o sterownikach pogodowych, ustawiasz w takim histerezę czyli różnicę temp. zewnętrznej i zasilania.
Jak go ustawić musisz się sam nauczyć a sterownik dalej głupi   :Lol: 
Najdziwniejsze jest to że ustawiasz temp. jaką chcesz mieć w domu !
A on dalej nie wie ile jest w tym domu, bo Ty wiesz ile ma być ,,,

Poplątałem coś ?  :Roll:

----------


## Pinok

Nie histerezę ale raczej krzywą grzewczą wg. której sterownik wie jaką ma mieć temperaturę woda w zasilaniu przy aktualnej temp. zewnętrznej.

A histereza np.5 st daje nam to że kocioł goni do np.45 i przestaje a jak spadnie o te 5 st to się załączy znowu.Zresztą różnie z nimi bywa, czasami histereza 5st oznacza że grzeje do 47,5 i jak spadnie do 42,5 to znowu grzeje.

----------


## Sali

> Nie wie   
> 
> Poczytaj o sterownikach pogodowych, ustawiasz w takim histerezę czyli różnicę temp. zewnętrznej i zasilania.
> Jak go ustawić musisz się sam nauczyć a sterownik dalej głupi  
> Najdziwniejsze jest to że ustawiasz temp. jaką chcesz mieć w domu !
> A on dalej nie wie ile jest w tym domu, bo Ty wiesz ile ma być ,,,
> 
> Poplątałem coś ?



hmm przecież każdy dom jest inny i ma inne zapotrzebowanie na ciepło ...

teraz to mnie zagiąłeś, i naprawdę nie mam pojęcia jak sterownik ma przeliczyć temp zewn do zasilania, skoro nie ma pojęcia co to za ogrzewanie i dom, więc chociaż temperaturę wewnątrz w reprezentatywnym pomieszczeniu powinien znać i od niej się odnosić, ale to według mnie - Ty piszesz coś innego i naprawdę nie umiem sobie wyobrazić jak to działa ?

----------


## Sali

a i jeszcze jedno jak szukałem zaworów trójdrogowych i  przy niektórych w opisie jest napisane, że nie są polecane do sterowania podłogówką, ze lepsze są czterodrogowe http://www.allegro.pl/item863912404_...honeywell.html w tej aukcji jest tak napisane - orientujecie się dlaczego ?

----------


## Piczman

Załóżmy że na zewnątrz mamy 0 C !
W domu chcemy mieć 20 C !
Na sterowniku ustawiamy te 20, do tego jakąś tam krzywą grzewczą i czekamy ,,,

Jeśli dom nie osiągnie takiej temp. jaką zadaliśmy sterownikowi to ZWIĘKSZAMY krzywą ( różnicę temp. zewnętrznej i zasilania) i dalej czekamy ,,,

Robimy to aż do skutku , jeśli jednak np. K1 będzie zbyt mała a K2 zbyt duża tak jak u mnie to wtedy oszukujemy sterownik ustawiając inną zadaną temp. wewnętrzną.
Ja mam u siebie teraz K2 i temp. wewnętrzną 17 C a w domu 20-21.
Z każdą zmianą temp. za oknem zmienia się zasilanie i w domu zawsze tyle samo.

Tak na prawdę to ten sterownik głupi jak but bo sam będziesz musiał go naprowadzić , dla każdego domu i dla każdej instalacji ustawienia będą inne !

Sorry za tą Histerezę, od zawsze mi się jakoś myli z tą krzywą grzewczą  :Roll:

----------


## Sali

to troche to lipne jest, bo powiedzmy zjedzie Ci się dużo ludzi do tego będziecie dużo gotować i np napalicie w kominku, a sterownik o tym nie wie i daje czadu tak jak zawsze i przegrzewa chałupę. kurde myslałem że to ciut inteligętniejsze jest   :Roll:

----------


## Pinok

Z podłogówką inaczej niż z kalafiorami a to dlatego że podłoga ma ze 23st gdy w pomieszczeniu masz 21st, i przychodzą ci znajomi, zaczynasz gotowanie czy akurat masz okna na południe i od słońca w pomieszczeniu robi się 23st.
Wtedy niema żadnego przegrzewania, podłoga nie oddaje ciepła bo niema różnicy temperatur, kocioł tez nie pracuje bo mu temperatura nie spada w podłogówce.

----------


## Piczman

Tak, niemniej jednak wachania temp. są i im bardziej energooszczędny dom tym większe tak mi się wydaje.
U mnie z 20 robi się 22 jeśli przyjadą znajomi i to dość szybko, tak w godzinę !

----------


## mariankossy

> Z podłogówką inaczej niż z kalafiorami a to dlatego że podłoga ma ze 23st gdy w pomieszczeniu masz 21st, i przychodzą ci znajomi, zaczynasz gotowanie czy akurat masz okna na południe i od słońca w pomieszczeniu robi się 23st.
> Wtedy niema żadnego przegrzewania, podłoga nie oddaje ciepła bo niema różnicy temperatur, kocioł tez nie pracuje bo mu temperatura nie spada w podłogówce.


To nie lepiej pogodówke na kabelkach pociągnąć do salonu  i wtedy nie interesuje ciebie a jego bardzo czy w domu wietrzysz, palisz w kominku , gotujesz itd.
Pogodówka sama dba o to zeby kocioł nie pracował  podczas grzania kominkiem  i  grzał jak wychłodzisz domek wietrząc po imprezie  :cool:

----------


## Sali

> Tak, niemniej jednak wachania temp. są i im bardziej energooszczędny dom tym większe tak mi się wydaje.
> U mnie z 20 robi się 22 jeśli przyjadą znajomi i to dość szybko, tak w godzinę !


no właśnie - to troche jednak kiepskie rozwiązanie, ale i tak przy  bezwładności podłogówki, nic innego i tak raczej nie zadziała, chyba że Ci się rodzinka zwali na kilka dni to wtedy coś z tym zrobi, z opóźnieniem ale zrobi. Nie wiem czy ta podłogówka to najszczęsliwsze rozwiązanie  :Roll:  chociaż z drugiej strony, dobrze ocieplony dom z kaloryferami też nie zareaguje.

----------


## Sali

> Napisał Pinok
> 
> Z podłogówką inaczej niż z kalafiorami a to dlatego że podłoga ma ze 23st gdy w pomieszczeniu masz 21st, i przychodzą ci znajomi, zaczynasz gotowanie czy akurat masz okna na południe i od słońca w pomieszczeniu robi się 23st.
> Wtedy niema żadnego przegrzewania, podłoga nie oddaje ciepła bo niema różnicy temperatur, kocioł tez nie pracuje bo mu temperatura nie spada w podłogówce.
> 
> 
> To nie lepiej pogodówke na kabelkach pociągnąć do salonu  i wtedy nie interesuje ciebie a jego bardzo czy w domu wietrzysz, palisz w kominku , gotujesz itd.
> Pogodówka sama dba o to zeby kocioł nie pracował  podczas grzania kominkiem  i  grzał jak wychłodzisz domek wietrząc po imprezie


to w końcu bierze podłogówka pod uwagę temperature jej otoczenia czy nie ?

bo z powyższych wypowiedzi raczej wynikaże nie, że ważne są krzywe grzewcze i temperatura na zewnątrz

----------


## Deamos

> http://www.allegro.pl/item863912404_zawor_mieszajacy_3_drogowy_6_4_pn_6_  honeywell.html w tej aukcji jest tak napisane - orientujecie się dlaczego ?


Wlasnie mnie tez to dziwi, podobnie jest przy zaworach 4-drogowych
http://www.allegro.pl/item863947989_...honeywell.html
Na innym forum (o ogrzewaniu) w wiekszosci schematow przy polaczeniu podlogowki niskotemperaturowej z wysokotemperaturowym zrodlem ciepla (np. kociol weglowy) znajduje sie taki zawor a u sprzedawcow nie...  :ohmy: 
Chociaz u niektorych w opisach jest napisane, ze sluzy on m.in. do podlogowki
http://www.allegro.pl/item870353655_...erodrozny.html

----------


## Sali

> Napisał Sali
> 
> http://www.allegro.pl/item863912404_zawor_mieszajacy_3_drogowy_6_4_pn_6_  honeywell.html w tej aukcji jest tak napisane - orientujecie się dlaczego ?
> 
> 
> Wlasnie mnie tez to dziwi, podobnie jest przy zaworach 4-drogowych
> http://www.allegro.pl/item863947989_...honeywell.html
> Na innym forum (o ogrzewaniu) w wiekszosci schematow przy polaczeniu podlogowki niskotemperaturowej z wysokotemperaturowym zrodlem ciepla (np. kociol weglowy) znajduje sie taki zawor a u sprzedawcow nie... 
> Chociaz u niektorych w opisach jest napisane, ze sluzy on m.in. do podlogowki
> http://www.allegro.pl/item870353655_...erodrozny.html


no to już nic nie wiem  :ohmy:

----------


## mariankossy

> Napisał mariankossy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Pinok
> 
> ...


Bierze ,  
nie wiem jak w innych sterownikach ale w FW 100, 200  Junkersa jest czujnik temperatury wewnatrz FW  ( dlatego wpływ temp. wewn. mozna ustawiac od 0% do 100% )
dlatego jak na zewnątrz temp. spada a wewnatrz domu temp. rośnie to kocioł sie nie załaczy chyba ze sterownik będzie w kotłowni   :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## Pinok

> To nie lepiej pogodówke na kabelkach pociągnąć do salonu  i wtedy nie interesuje ciebie a jego bardzo czy w domu wietrzysz, palisz w kominku , gotujesz itd.
> Pogodówka sama dba o to zeby kocioł nie pracował  podczas grzania kominkiem  i  grzał jak wychłodzisz domek wietrząc po imprezie




POGODÓWKA jak sama nazwa wskazuje steruje temperaturą wody c.o. w zależności od temperatury ZEWNĘTRZNEJ.

ALE są sterowniki *pogodowe* z czujnikiem pokojowym (jako dodatek), i wtedy temperatura w pomieszczeniu reprezentatywnym  ma wpływ na sterownik pogodowy

Czyli palisz w kominku/przychodzą znajomi... temp w salonie rośnie, mimo że temp. zew. mówi sterownikowi że ma grzać to on wie z czujnika pokojowego że na razie nie musi.

----------


## Sali

> Napisał mariankossy
> 
> 
> To nie lepiej pogodówke na kabelkach pociągnąć do salonu  i wtedy nie interesuje ciebie a jego bardzo czy w domu wietrzysz, palisz w kominku , gotujesz itd.
> Pogodówka sama dba o to zeby kocioł nie pracował  podczas grzania kominkiem  i  grzał jak wychłodzisz domek wietrząc po imprezie 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a znasz jakieś w przystępnej cenie i ze sterowaniem proporcjonalnym do mieszacza ?

----------


## Sali

> Napisał Sali
> 
> http://www.allegro.pl/item863912404_zawor_mieszajacy_3_drogowy_6_4_pn_6_  honeywell.html w tej aukcji jest tak napisane - orientujecie się dlaczego ?
> 
> 
> Wlasnie mnie tez to dziwi, podobnie jest przy zaworach 4-drogowych
> http://www.allegro.pl/item863947989_...honeywell.html
> Na innym forum (o ogrzewaniu) w wiekszosci schematow przy polaczeniu podlogowki niskotemperaturowej z wysokotemperaturowym zrodlem ciepla (np. kociol weglowy) znajduje sie taki zawor a u sprzedawcow nie... 
> Chociaz u niektorych w opisach jest napisane, ze sluzy on m.in. do podlogowki
> http://www.allegro.pl/item870353655_...erodrozny.html


już wiem chodzi o to z czego jest zrobiony nie bardzo polecają czarne, tylko mosiężne http://europe.hbc.honeywell.com/pola...pg_v5433g.html

----------


## mariankossy

> Napisał Pinok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał mariankossy
> 
> ...



I tu bym się nie zgodził   :Roll:  

To *sterownik  pokojowy* wyposażony dodatkowo w *sonde zewnetrzną/czujnik temp.* zwie sie* pogodówką*

Z tych co znam wszystkie łone   :Wink2:   pokazuja temperature  z miejsca gdzie są zamontowane.

----------


## janekbo

Może coś sobie wyjaśnijmy: sterownik pogodowy mówi jaka ma być temperatura zasilania - bo im na dworze zimniej tym powinna być wyższa. 
Resztę powinny zrobić sterowniki pokojowe otwierając/zamykając swoje obiegi siłownikami.

Sterownik pogodowy oszczędzi wam wizyt w kotłowni 

Pierwszy stopień wtajemniczenia: http://www.allegro.pl/show_item.php?item=872602514 i posiadając to ustrojstwo trzeba chodzić i przestawiać na dni takie jak dzisiejszy....
Następny stopień wtajemniczenia to automat pogodowy który zmieni temp zasilania za nas.

Łączenie tych dwóch sterowników najlepiej sprawdza się w kawalerkach i szopach. Przy wielu pomieszczeniach i tylko jednym termostacie pokojowym musi dać gdzieś dyskomfort. 

I jak macie jedno źródło ciepła dla podłogówki to lepszy będzie zawór 4-drożny - jak trzeba coś wymieszać (np. tylko bufor).

----------


## janekbo

> I tu bym się nie zgodził   
> To *sterownik  pokojowy* wyposażony dodatkowo w *sonde zewnetrzną/czujnik temp.* zwie sie* pogodówką*
> Z tych co znam wszystkie łone    pokazuja temperature  z miejsca gdzie są zamontowane.


A to co mówi nam jaka na dworze jest i będzie temperatura zwie się *pogodynką*

Marian, przestań pierd.....

----------


## Deamos

Ciekawy i rozbudowany sterownik z pogodowka i regulatorami pokojowymi. W zaleznosci od opcji moze wspolpracowac z dwoma obwodami (podlogowka, grzejniki), buforem i kominkiem z plaszczem wodnym  :cool:  
http://www.euroster.com.pl/index.php...id_produktu=48

----------


## Teves

Taki "drobny" problemik dzięki fachowcom mi wyszedł  :sad:  

Podłogówka na dwóch poziomach potrzebuje dla mocy maksymalnej przepchnąć 0,85 m^3/h spadki ciśnienia na górnym rozdzielaczu 70 mbar a na dolnym 80mbar. czyli te 8 000 Pa. Do tego momentu wszystko jest o.k. ale, rozdzielacze połączone są z miejscem zasilania (buforem) rurą 20 mm, długości o.k. 15m, prędkość przepływu  wynosi aż 1,5 m/s co daje spadek ciśnienia ok. 2000 Pa/m no i wychodzi ze na 30 mb ciśnieni spadnie 60 000 Pa czyli 6m słupa wody. Dobrze to liczę czy jestem w błędzie?

----------


## Pinok

> Napisał mariankossy
> 
> I tu bym się nie zgodził   
> To *sterownik  pokojowy* wyposażony dodatkowo w *sonde zewnetrzną/czujnik temp.* zwie sie* pogodówką*
> Z tych co znam wszystkie łone    pokazuja temperature  z miejsca gdzie są zamontowane.
> 
> 
> A to co mówi nam jaka na dworze jest i będzie temperatura zwie się *pogodynką*
> 
> Marian, przestań pierd.....


marian, a* pogodówki* i *podłogówki* też nie rozróżniasz ? To takie podobne wyrazy.

----------


## Sali

> I jak macie jedno źródło ciepła dla podłogówki to lepszy będzie zawór 4-drożny - jak trzeba coś wymieszać (np. tylko bufor).


a możesz wyjaśnić dlaczego, bo jestem przed wyborem zaworu i chcę żeby to był świadomy wybór ?

----------


## Deamos

> Napisał janekbo
> 
> I jak macie jedno źródło ciepła dla podłogówki to lepszy będzie zawór 4-drożny - jak trzeba coś wymieszać (np. tylko bufor).
> 
> 
> a możesz wyjaśnić dlaczego, bo jestem przed wyborem zaworu i chcę żeby to był świadomy wybór ?


Przy buforze to moze nie ma to takiego znaczenia jak przy piecu weglowym, gdzie zawor 4-drogowy jest lepszym wyborem

----------


## mariankossy

> Może coś sobie wyjaśnijmy: sterownik pogodowy mówi jaka ma być temperatura zasilania - bo im na dworze zimniej tym powinna być wyższa. 
> *Resztę powinny zrobić sterowniki pokojowe otwierając/zamykając swoje obiegi siłownikami.*


  :ohmy:  
 :Roll:  


 :ohmy:   Kuzwa  a u mnie nie ma sterowników pokojowych , *nic się nie zamyka i nie otwiera*   :Roll:  

-to pewnie mam żle wszystko zrobione   :ohmy:  

 -dziwne bo temperatura wewnetrzna ustawiona na pogodówce utrzymuje się bez zmian  od 3-ch miesięcy    :Roll:  

ale to pewnikiem podłogówka i kocioł "spieprzony"    :cool:  

Jedyne co moje "łapki " trzyma daleko od "mieszania" przy kotle to jego mały apetyt na gaz   :cool:   :big grin:   :big grin: 

*janekbo a możesz wyjaśnić dlaczego mi to wogóle działa??*  :Roll:

----------


## Krzysztof BB

> Po to właśnie są różne krzywe grzewcze dom mocno ocieplony zadowoli się krzywą grzewczą 0,5 a niedocieplony np 2 to oznacza, że trzeba więcej ciepła dostarczyć w zależności od temperatury zewnętrznej. 
> Jest na zewnątrz 0C pogodówka wylicza, że dla krzywej grzewczej 0,5 ma być zasilanie 30C a dla KG2 50C kiedy się ociepla temperatury zasilania spadają a kiedy oziębia rosną automatycznie czyli jest to tzw krzywa palacza któremu panisko mówi Janie sypnij 2 łopaty wungla zamiast 1dnej bo mi chłodno się zrobiło..albo Janie czemu tyle wungla dajesz jak mi gorąco?[/b]
> 
> więc chociaż temperaturę wewnątrz w reprezentatywnym pomieszczeniu powinien znać i od niej się odnosić, 
> 
> 
> *Ale po co? Każde pomieszczenie ma inną temperaturę Palacz musi zadowolić wszystkich panów...wychodzi na to że ma palić tak aby żaden nie narzekał, że mu za zimno lub za gorąco.
> To jest niemożliwe. Dla jednego 20 będzie OK inny powie że chromoli tak marznąć i chce 25
> 
> ...


System Piczmana bazuje na z góry ustalonych zapotrzebowaniach na ciepło i zakładanych temperaturach wewnętrznych pomieszczeń oraz określonej maksymalnej temperatrurze zasilania pod tym kątem dobranemu rozstawowi rurek. Kiedy wykryje błąd w obliczeniach jak sam się przyznaje popełnił już taki w łazience to założenia biorą w łeb musi teraz zwiększyć temperaturę zasilania bo inaczej w łazience ma za zimno ewentualnie zamontować tam kaloryfer.
Zakłada On przy tym ze woda krązy cały czas w układzie.
Ja nie byłem takim optymistą co do wyliczeń i zagęściłem rurki oraz zainstalowałem termostaty przynajmniej mogę regulować temperatury pomieszczeń niezależnie.
Z założenia u mnie woda krąży okresowo tj tylko wtedy kiedy zadana temperatura spada a kiedy jest > minimum nie ważne z jakiego powodu np grzeje piekarnik, kominek itp to pętla pomieszczenia jest zamknięta.

Pozwala mi to oszczędzać gaz bo piec grzeje 7-8 godzin na dobę a nie 24 to ważne w sytuacji kiedy nie mam zasobnika 1000l jak Piczman.
Mogę to też ustawić tak że piec będzie chodził cały czas na minimum całą dobę i woda krążyła non stop - wystarczy podkręcić termostaty na zakres nieosiąagalny dla mocy grzewczej posadzki i obniżyć TZ ale jak stwierdzam oszczędniej jest grzać okresowo.
Generalnie kto pierwszy raz robi podłogówkę musi popełnic jakiś błąd mniej lub bardziej dokuczliwy. U mnie w okresach kiedy wszystkie pętle są zamknięte mam też zimniej w wiatrołapie przez który przechodzą te magistrale do pomieszczeń docelowych. Gdyb chcieć się uprzeć co do okreslonej temperatury w tym miejscu musiałbym dać niezależny grzejnik bo pętli dla wiatrołapu jako takiej nie ma. Na szczęście to nie jest priorytetowe pomieszczenie :smile:

----------


## janekbo

> *janekbo a możesz wyjaśnić dlaczego mi to wogóle działa??*


Komfort to jest wtedy gdy jest tak jak lubisz - gwarancją komfortu dla kilku osób są niezależne termostaty ustawione pod ich preferencje lub bardzo dobrze policzona i wykonana podłogówka. To że działa normalnie u Ciebie to fart. Jak to mówią gł.... ma zawsze szczęście. 
A poza tym w skrócie to co wcześniej napisałem: nie ma sensu stosować jednego czujnika pokojowego w jednym pokoju podłączonego do sterownika pogodowego (co sugerujesz) bo to nic nie zmieni a doprowadzi do bezsensownych przekłamań - np. napalisz w kominku (podasz te 4kw prosto w pokój przez szybę) i już masz bezsensowny odczyt w sterowniku.
Zresztą tłumaczę tylko "elicie" i wachofcowi że jak chcesz brać pod uwagę temperturę pomieszczeń to zrób to dobrze.

----------


## mariankossy

> Napisał mariankossy
> 
> *janekbo a możesz wyjaśnić dlaczego mi to wogóle działa??* 
> 
> 
> *Komfort to jest wtedy gdy jest tak jak lubisz* - gwarancją komfortu dla kilku osób są niezależne termostaty ustawione pod ich preferencje lub bardzo dobrze policzona i wykonana podłogówka. *To że działa normalnie u Ciebie to fart.* Jak to mówią gł.... ma zawsze* szczęście*.


  :big grin:  
Tak ,to " fart " ale  *lubię byc farciarzem*  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 



Jak to godajom  *"  szczęście sprzyja lepszym "*  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## janekbo

> Ciekawy i rozbudowany sterownik z pogodowka i regulatorami pokojowymi. W zaleznosci od opcji moze wspolpracowac z dwoma obwodami (podlogowka, grzejniki), buforem i kominkiem z plaszczem wodnym  
> http://www.euroster.com.pl/index.php...id_produktu=48


Rozwiązanie wprost idealne - tylko jak i gdzie to kupić?
Dlaczego jest tyle ciekawych rozwiązań na rynku a łatwo dostępne są tylko nieliczne  (vide insbud)?

----------


## Deamos

> Napisał Deamos
> 
> Ciekawy i rozbudowany sterownik z pogodowka i regulatorami pokojowymi. W zaleznosci od opcji moze wspolpracowac z dwoma obwodami (podlogowka, grzejniki), buforem i kominkiem z plaszczem wodnym  
> http://www.euroster.com.pl/index.php...id_produktu=48
> 
> 
> Rozwiązanie wprost idealne - tylko jak i gdzie to kupić?
> Dlaczego jest tyle ciekawych rozwiązań na rynku a łatwo dostępne są tylko nieliczne  (vide insbud)?


Firma chyba polska, wiec problemu nie powinno byc, trzeba znalezc dystrybutora i chwycic za telefon  :wink: 
http://www.euroster.com.pl/index.php?id=dystrybutorzy

Podobnym sterownikiem ogarniajacym pogodowke i zawory 3-4 drozne jest UNICONTROL MIX07
http://www.estyma.pl/regulator-mix07-przeznaczenie.php

----------


## janekbo

Dzięki.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Sali

http://sanitsystem.pl/sklep/product_...roducts_id=256 czy ten sie nadaje do omawianych parametrów ?

----------


## Deamos

> Podobnym sterownikiem ogarniajacym pogodowke i zawory 3-4 drozne jest UNICONTROL MIX07
> http://www.estyma.pl/regulator-mix07-przeznaczenie.php


Wlasnie czytam troche o tych sterownikach i znalazlem ciekawa recenzje powyzszego sterownika
http://forum.info-ogrzewanie.pl/inde...showtopic=1640

----------


## Sali

wygląda ciekawie i cena jeszcze przytomna gdzieś widziałem za 700 zł

----------


## Teves

jest jeszcze:
http://frisko.pl/kategoria.php?p=Reg...eplnych&idk=25

http://helwita.nazwa.pl/index.php?op...d=88&Itemid=90

i taki

http://www.compit.pl/katalog/13-regu...e/r322_12.html

ale największy kozak, obiekt moich westchnień:

http://www.atmos.cz/poland/ekvitermn...nicka-regulace

----------


## Krzysztof1008

Witam,

Mam pytanie. Czy jakiś wpływ na działanie podłogówki  ma to w którym miejscu jest zamontowany termostat główny i termostaty zamykające układy? TZ czy termostat główny moze być na wyjściu mieszacza a termostaty zamykajace na wyjściach pętli?

----------


## Piczman

Nie rozumiem o co Tobie chodzi!?

----------


## Krzysztof BB

> Napisał mariankossy
> 
> 
> To nie lepiej pogodówke na kabelkach pociągnąć do salonu  i wtedy nie interesuje ciebie a jego bardzo czy w domu wietrzysz, palisz w kominku , gotujesz itd.
> Pogodówka sama dba o to zeby kocioł nie pracował  podczas grzania kominkiem  i  grzał jak wychłodzisz domek wietrząc po imprezie 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taa a w drugim końcu domu gdzie nie ma sterownika siedzi babcia, której zimno i woła "włączcie mi grzejnik kanalie!"

----------


## Krzysztof1008

> Nie rozumiem o co Tobie chodzi!?


Chodzi o to ze jak patrzeć na zdjęcia mieszaczy w internecie to termostat jest zamontowany na wejsciu gdzie wpływa ciepła woda( u mnie na wyjściu) a termostaty elektryczne  zamykajace poszczególne petle na wejściu pętli ( u mnie na wyjściu). Czyli mam odwrotnie. Czy to ma jakis wpływ na poprawne działanie podłogówki?

----------


## Piczman

Jeśli jest opis do tego zdjęcie, które opisujesz to dowiedz się jakie zadanie mają spełniać te termostaty.

----------


## Teves

*Piczman*

Na jakiej różnicy temp. pracuje Twoja podłogówka i jaką max temp. podała pogodówka przy największych mrozach?

----------


## michalwdowski

Witam wszystkich.

Czy ktoś z obecnych użytkowników ogrzewania podłogowego zastosował styropian akustyczny na poddaszu?
Mam już kupiony na całe poddasze i mam co do niego pewne obawy.  :Confused:  
Miękki jest, chyba po to żeby dobrze wygłuszał, boję się troche że może wylewka pękać. Wylewki będzie ok 7cm na 4 cm wspomnianego styro.
Jastrych z włóknami na 100% ale zastanawiałem się też nad zastosowaniem siatek. Czy tą siatkę to dawać bezpośrednio na folię czy na rurki na jakiś podkładkach żeby nie stykały się z rurkami?
Druga obawa to taka że on ma nędzną lambdę (0,45) i że będę za bardzo grzał sufit na parterze. 
 :Lol:  

Jeszcze dodam że będę dokładnie wyrównywał podłoże pod styropian więc będzie dokładnie przylegał całą powierzchnią.

Co sądzicie???

Pozdrawiam Michał.

----------


## Piczman

Najwięcej przy -20 miałem chyba 32 C zasilanie !
Zaznaczę że rozstaw to nie 10 cm a 25-30 cm.
Tylko w łazience i wiatrołapie co 10 cm.
Różnica temp. to ok. 10 C ale nie wiem czy zawsze. Na pewno w tych okolicach.

PS. Jak sobie przypomnę jak hydraulik mówił że to nie ma prawa zagrzać domu to mi się morda śmieje   :big grin:

----------


## michalwdowski

> Najwięcej przy -20 miałem chyba 32 C zasilanie !
> Zaznaczę że rozstaw to nie 10 cm a 25-30 cm.
> Tylko w łazience i wiatrołapie co 10 cm.
> Różnica temp. to ok. 10 C ale nie wiem czy zawsze. Na pewno w tych okolicach.
> 
> PS. Jak sobie przypomnę jak hydraulik mówił że to nie ma prawa zagrzać domu to mi się morda śmieje


Mi po wstępnej rozmowie z hydraulikiem zaproponowali co 15 cm.   :Wink2:  
Tak na w razie co.

----------


## langerob25

To gratulacje @Piczman!
CHyba cieszy coś takiego,nikt nie wierzy w sens i skutek ,a jednak działa  :big grin:  
Ja w sumie trochę odgapiam rozwiązania od Ciebie.Bedzie podłogówka,będzie bufor,a nawet 2.Teraz myślę nad sterowaniem tego.Ten sterownik Atmosa mi przypadł do gustu.Ciekawe ile to kostuje? Wie ktoś?

----------


## Piczman

Dowiedz się a jeśli ponad 2 tyś to napisz do mnie, zapodam Ci przepis jak tym sterować za niecałe 400 zł   :Wink2:

----------


## niezły

To i ja pochwale się swoją podłogówką 
bezwładność 6 godzin, temperatura zasilania 70-80 sc C i zapotrzebowanie ciepła około 500W mkw

----------


## Piczman

E no nie pogada   :cool:  

Tylko pozazdrościć   :Wink2:

----------


## niezły

A żebyś wiedział że są tacy co zazdroszczą

----------


## Piczman

A są, niektórzy mają nawet lepiej!
Mój jeden znajomy kiedyś się chwalił że musi z kuchni uciekać bo tak mu zaj .... podłogówka grzeje   :Roll:

----------


## niezły

to akurat żadna nowośc

----------


## Teves

> Najwięcej przy -20 miałem chyba 32 C zasilanie !
> Zaznaczę że rozstaw to nie 10 cm a 25-30 cm.
> Tylko w łazience i wiatrołapie co 10 cm.
> Różnica temp. to ok. 10 C ale nie wiem czy zawsze. Na pewno w tych okolicach.
> 
> PS. Jak sobie przypomnę jak hydraulik mówił że to nie ma prawa zagrzać domu to mi się morda śmieje


A ja nie mogę opanować systemu  :sad:  mam lekki deficyt ciepła. Na razie doszedłem do wniosku ze mam za małe średnice zasilania do rozdzielaczy i przymaławe przepływy, stąd spadki nieco większe niż 10C.
Zaczyna grzać dobrze przy zasilaniu ok. 40C - rurki mam co 20 i co 10 w łazienkach. Problemem jest to, że tak jest przy gołych wylewkach a jeszcze dojdzie 1,5 cm drzewa  :sad:

----------


## Daga&Adam

> A ja nie mogę opanować systemu  mam lekki deficyt ciepła. Na razie doszedłem do wniosku ze mam za małe średnice zasilania do rozdzielaczy i przymaławe przepływy, stąd spadki nieco większe niż 10C.
> Zaczyna grzać dobrze przy zasilaniu ok. 40C - rurki mam co 20 i co 10 w łazienkach. Problemem jest to, że tak jest przy gołych wylewkach a jeszcze dojdzie 1,5 cm drzewa


A dlugo i regularnie juz grzejesz ?

Ja na poczatku mialem masakre - palilem i grzalem na maksa przez tydzien i nie moglem osiagnac 17-18 st C, ani zagrzac bufora powyzej 25st C  :Smile:  Potem wszystko sie unormowalo (ale tez ocieplilem bufor, pozatykalem mozliwie dokladnie jeszcze wszystkie dziury i szpary) i teraz juz nie ma problemu. Jezeli masz wyzsze roznice niz 10st C to znaczy ze Ci dom zaj***cie duzo ciepla wpiernicza - moze dopiero sie "wygrzewa" ? :smile: 
pozdr.

----------


## michalwdowski

> Napisał michalwdowski
> 
> Druga obawa to taka że on ma nędzną lambdę (0,45) i że będę za bardzo grzał sufit na parterze. 
> 
> 
> 
> z tego co pamiętam to nie masz żadnych pomieszczeń na parterze które mógł byś przegrzewać, raczej spodziewaj się że sporo ciepła z dołu będzie sobie grzać poddasze, zarówno klatką schodową jak i tym świetlikiem w salonie


Jakoś mi nie daje spokoju że ten styropian taki miękki? 
Czy siatkę zbrojeniową można dać nad rurkami? 

Pytanie o siatkę padało już wcześniej na forum ale chyba nie było jednoznacznej odpowiedzi.

----------


## Teves

> A dlugo i regularnie juz grzejesz ?
> 
> Ja na poczatku mialem masakre - palilem i grzalem na maksa przez tydzien i nie moglem osiagnac 17-18 st C, ani zagrzac bufora powyzej 25st C  Potem wszystko sie unormowalo (ale tez ocieplilem bufor, pozatykalem mozliwie dokladnie jeszcze wszystkie dziury i szpary) i teraz juz nie ma problemu. Jezeli masz wyzsze roznice niz 10st C to znaczy ze Ci dom zaj***cie duzo ciepla wpiernicza - moze dopiero sie "wygrzewa" ?
> pozdr.


Rozpoczął się 4 tydzień, dom nie jest jeszcze dobrze poobtykany, nie działa jeszcze wentylacja, na pietrze nie mam tego problemu osiągam 22 bez większego problemu, coś jedna nie działa dobrze na dole  :sad:  

Dom pewnie jeszcze sporo pobiera, tony silikatu muszą naciągnąć energii.

Za to mam styropian akustyczny na poddusza i siatkę powyżej rurek i nic złego się nie dzieje. no może poza jednym miejscem w garderobie gdzie chyba styro, był uniesiony i lekko dudni.

----------


## marjucha

> bo wszyscy teraz robią zbrojenie rozproszone, czyli dają do jastrychu pocięty sznurek polipropylenowy, dlatego trochę poczekasz aż na forum pojawi się ktoś kto dawał siatkę
> 
> a styropian akustyczny ma tak w naturze że jest miękki, pod wpływem wylewki ma się zgnieść i tak to właśnie działa, dlatego też robią go w takich dziwnych wymiarach np: 43mm bo po zgnieceniu osiągnie normalne 40mm
> http://www.styropiany.pl/index.cgi?oper=1&kod=akustyka


Ja dawałem siatkę nad rurkami od podłogówki.
Takie rozwiązanie zalecił mój KB, a panowie od wylewek potwierdzili, że dają albo siatkę, albo włókno polipropylenowe.

----------


## Teves

> z może grunt pod domem się nagrzewa


20 cm styropianu pod posadzką, chyba nie bardzo ma jak to zrobić. Temp. posadzki od 25C do 29C.

----------


## Teves

> a przez ściany fundamentowe nie może sobie ciepełko wędrować ?? dylatowałeś się jakoś od ławy fundamentowej ??


Isomur  na sianie fundamentowej,ściana fundamentowa dokoła na całej wysokości 20 cm styropianu.

----------


## Piczman

> A ja nie mogę opanować systemu  mam lekki deficyt ciepła.


Że coś spieprzone to fakt, czy się uda naprawić to się dowiesz prędzej czy później ale Ja bym jeszcze poczekał.
Póki co mamy dość srogą zimę, dom masz niewygrzany.
Nie panikuj, może się okazać że uda się wyrównać temp. jak wygrzejesz i odczekasz!?
A może błąd obliczeń?
Każdy kto sam wykonuje podłogówkę jest narażony na błędy, Ja miałem prościej bo mam parterówkę.
Nie wiem czy poradziłbym sobie z poddaszem.
Generalnie dlatego wybrałem taki typ domu bo WSZYSTKO jest w nim prościej zrobić !

----------


## Teves

W tym stanie jaki mam mogę jeszcze poprawić zasilania rozdzielaczy, jeśli nawet nie poprawi to mocy grzewczej płyty to na pewno zmniejszy to opory przepływu i pozwoli napędzać pompka o mniejszej mocy.

----------


## Piczman

Na pewno pomoże przy regulacji więc zrób to.
Wtedy skręcasz co trzeba, pompa na wyższy bieg i jest lepiej.

----------


## Krzysztof BB

> Najwięcej przy -20 miałem chyba 32 C zasilanie !
> Zaznaczę że rozstaw to nie 10 cm a 25-30 cm.
> Tylko w łazience i wiatrołapie co 10 cm.
> Różnica temp. to ok. 10 C ale nie wiem czy zawsze. Na pewno w tych okolicach.
> 
> PS. Jak sobie przypomnę jak hydraulik mówił że to nie ma prawa zagrzać domu to mi się morda śmieje


No i fajnie tylko niech ktoś kto ma inne mury i okna niż Ty tak zrobi to się mocno zdziwi  :Confused:  

Podaj jeszcze przy jakich przepływach to osiagasz i czy czujesz się jak nad strumykiem siedzisz zasłuchany w szum wody w rurach??

----------


## Daga&Adam

> No i fajnie tylko niech ktoś kto ma inne mury i okna niż Ty tak zrobi to się mocno zdziwi


Przeciez nikt mu nie kaze kopiowac projektu Piczmana  :wink:  Kazdy dom jest inny, niech kazdy sobie wyliczy i bedzie dobrze. Ja tez sobie sam liczylem OZC i CO i mam srednie rozstawy 25-30cm, tylko w lazience co 10cm. Na parter (140m2) poszlo 700m rurki i spokojnie daje rade z pompa na najnizszym biegu to nagrzac. Jakbym dal wszedzie co 10-15cm to by mi wyszlo 2 x wiecej rury.




> Podaj jeszcze przy jakich przepływach to osiagasz i czy czujesz się jak nad strumykiem siedzisz zasłuchany w szum wody w rurach??


Nie wiem jak mozna slyszec w zamknietej, odpowietrzonej, odgazowanej umieszczonej ~5cm pod betonowa wylewka instalacja wody  :Smile: 
pozdr.

----------


## Piczman

Nie wiem jakie są przepływy bo instalacja jest otwarta i przepływomierze nic nie pokazują.
Ktoś już gdzieś o tym pisał, u mnie to co pływa i wskazuje jest na samej górze   :Roll:  
Szum ? Żartujesz sobie chyba ?   :smile:

----------


## Mr_Mabram

Witam. Sam przymierzam się do zrobienia podłogówki, ale zaproponowano mi rozlożenie rurek co 10cm. Dom jest duży 2 kondygnacje o powierzchni 200m2. Ztym że powierzchnia grzania 180m2. Salon jest wysoki na 2 pietra i na parterze sporo duzych okien. Mam pewien projekt z rozlozeniem rurek co 10 cm ale petle tylko 70 - 80m dlugie. 2 rozdzielacze, w sumie wychodzi 25 obiegów. Wszystkiego razem to jakies 1700m rurki! Nie chodzi mi o to ze to dużo bo nie cche oszczedzac na materiale, ale moze cos mi doradzicie. Acha jaka pompka by to obsluzyla?

----------


## fenix2

> Witam. Sam przymierzam się do zrobienia podłogówki, ale zaproponowano mi rozlożenie rurek co 10cm. Dom jest duży 2 kondygnacje o powierzchni 200m2. Ztym że powierzchnia grzania 180m2. Salon jest wysoki na 2 pietra i na parterze sporo duzych okien. Mam pewien projekt z rozlozeniem rurek co 10 cm ale petle tylko 70 - 80m dlugie. 2 rozdzielacze, w sumie wychodzi 25 obiegów. Wszystkiego razem to jakies 1700m rurki! Nie chodzi mi o to ze to dużo bo nie cche oszczedzac na materiale, ale moze cos mi doradzicie. Acha jaka pompka by to obsluzyla?


Oblicz zapotrzebowanie na ciepło w Audytor OZC.
Każdy rozdzielacz niech ma swoją pompę i powinno być OK.

----------


## niezły

Miałem na myśli oczywiście ta podłogówkę

----------


## docent161

> Miałem na myśli oczywiście ta podłogówkę


 Mam właśnie zamiar zrobić coś takiego na podjazdach . A co jaki odstęp maszrurki i jak głęboko ?

----------


## Piczman

I w jakim programie liczyłeś zapotrzebowanie ?   :Lol:

----------


## tacim

wypełnialiście czymś pęknięcia jastrychu po wygrzaniu podłogi ???

----------


## RadziejS

Pozwolę sobie podzielić się swoim doświadczeniami jako założyciel wątku.

Dom ok 220 mkw, dwa poziomy, mała piwiniczka ok 30mkw, całość podłogówka (bez piwnicy), 16 obwodów, po 8 na poziom, Junkers Cerapur Smart ZSB-3 14kw, zasobnik na wodę 220.

Podłogówkę robiłem na czuja, rurki co 10 cm w strefie brzegowej, co 15 wewnątrz. Gdzieniegdzie na dużych przestrzeniach co 20 cm (ale mało takich obszarów). Poszło ok 1200 m. Całość hula tylko na pompie z kotła. Rozdzielacze mam z kusmetu z przepływomierzami, ale nic na nich nie widać, tak jakby przepływ był zerowy. Są sprawne, bo jak zamknę wszystkie pętle i otworze jedną to coś tam wskaźnik dyga.

W całym domku temperatura ustawiona na 18,5 a osiąga 19-20. Rozkłada się równomiernie. W łazience jest cieplej o ok 1,5 st. niż w pokoju z panelami, ale o to mi chodziło. Jestem na razie w 100% zadowolony. Mimo tego, że temp jest tylko 19 st jest ciepło, trwa wykończeniówka, trzeba się rozbierać do podkoszulki.
Nadal nie jest ocieplony balkon, brak progów w drzwiach wejściowych (2 szt.), dom niezamieszkany i gazu idzie teraz ok. 11-14m3 dziennie (mówię o ostatnich kilku dniach - temp. (od -6 do -12). Myślę, że to bdb wynik i liczę, że potem będzie lepiej (po zamieszkaniu). Przy takich mrozach najwyższa temp zasilania jaką zaobserwowałem to 30 st.

----------


## Piczman

> Mimo tego, że temp jest tylko 19 st jest ciepło, trwa wykończeniówka, trzeba się rozbierać do podkoszulki.


Poczekaj aż zamieszkasz, siedząc w podkoszulce w fotelu ciepło Ci będzie powyżej 21 C. Co innego jak się coś robi a co innego jak wstajesz z łóżka rano, wtedy to bym powiedział 23 jest idealnie   :Wink2: 
Koniecznie napisz tak z tydzień po zamieszkaniu jakie są Twoje odczucia, moje już znasz ,,,

----------


## RadziejS

Piczman, podzielę się spostrzeżeniami na pewno. Robi głównie mój Tata, ja czasem mogę postać, popatrzeć i też jest ciepło. Myślę, że jakoś inaczej czuć to ciepło niż u rodziców z grzejnikami. Myślę, że super komfortowo byłoby 20-21, raczej nie więcej. Ja jestem raczej zwolennikiem umiarkowanego ciepła, moja Narzeczona wręcz przeciwnie, więc zobaczymy  :smile: . Jej spostrzeżeniami się również podzielę.

----------


## Mr_Mabram

*RadziejS*

A czy masz tez podłączone drabinki w łazxienkach dorozdzielacza? Bo ja się zastanawiam nad takim rozwiązaniem. Nie zależy mi zeby one jakoś super grzały ale do ręczników w sam raz, zawsze coś wyschnie.

----------


## RadziejS

Planuję podłączyć, ale w ten sposób że jedno wejście drabinki jest z grzałką a na drugim (w sumie na wyjściu) mam zawór, więc rozdzielacz tylko dawałby wodę, zamykam zawór na wyjściu, więc w drabince woda jest, i grzeje grzałką samą drabinkę. Ewentualnie odkręcam zawór i drabinka chodzi z podłogówką, ale nie wiem jak to wpłynie na obiegi, więc zawsze mogę zakręcić. Póki co widzę, że drabinka będzie się przydawać tylko do suszenia ręcznika i grzania pupy (Narzeczona lubi się czasem przytulić do grzejnika :Smile:  ), bo ciepła z podłogi spokojnie wystarcza, mimo że ta jest chłodna  :wink:

----------


## Sali

tu macie ściągę do oporów zaworów http://www.broenas.com.pl/katalog/img/1m_5.jpg 
- ja miałem wątpliwości jaki zastosować żeby nie zwiększał niepotrzebnie oporów.

----------


## Mr_Mabram

Całkiem ciekawe rozwiązanie z tą drabinką. Można ją zasilić dwojako - dobry pomysł. Ja mam jeszcze jeden mały problem. Mianowicie mam policzone pętle i na gorze wychodzi mi rozdzielacz 12 obwodowy - zabraknie mi jeden obwód żebym mógł podpiąć sobie ta drabinka do łazienki. I teraz nie wiem czy może ciągnąć dodatkowy obwód na górę i zasilić te dwie drabinki razem np: z dolnego rozdzielacza czy może wyprowadzić zupełnie oddzielne zasilanie dla nich z kotłowni.

----------


## RadziejS

> Całkiem ciekawe rozwiązanie z tą drabinką. Można ją zasilić dwojako - dobry pomysł. Ja mam jeszcze jeden mały problem. Mianowicie mam policzone pętle i na gorze wychodzi mi rozdzielacz 12 obwodowy - zabraknie mi jeden obwód żebym mógł podpiąć sobie ta drabinka do łazienki. I teraz nie wiem czy może ciągnąć dodatkowy obwód na górę i zasilić te dwie drabinki razem np: z dolnego rozdzielacza czy może wyprowadzić zupełnie oddzielne zasilanie dla nich z kotłowni.


Tak naprawdę to moja drabinka nie będzie wcale z rozdzielacza tylko z trójnika na dojściu i odpływie do rozdzielacza. Trochę tak jakbyś sobie jedną sekcję dorobił  :smile:

----------


## Mr_Mabram

Wielkie dzięki, masz rację   :Lol:

----------


## Sali

potrzebuję jeszczę rady dotyczącej zasilania, ponieważ dom buduję dwu etepowo, ze względu że na działce stoi domek w którym mieszkam, a sytuacja zmusza mnie do podzielenia budowy na dwa etapy. Ale do rzeczy część domu ok 140 m2 podłogówki muszę zasilić prądowo, ze względu, że kotłownia będzie w części drugiej budowanej w następnym etapie. I teraz lepszy będzie (ekonomiczniejszy w użytkowaniu) większy baniak ok 500l z grzałkami dobrze ogacony i dogrzewany w taniej taryfie do jakiejś tam temperatury i przez zawór trójdrożny puszczana potrzebna temperatura w obieg ? czy mały baniak, który często będzie się włączał, ale na krócej ? koszt baniaka pomijamy ze względu że duży mam, a mały z grzałkami kumpel może mi pożyczyć. będę bardzo wdzięczny za sugestie.

----------


## Pinok

W dużym mógłbyś wykorzystywać tańszą taryfę.

----------


## Krzysztof BB

> Nie wiem jakie są przepływy bo instalacja jest otwarta i przepływomierze nic nie pokazują.
> Ktoś już gdzieś o tym pisał, u mnie to co pływa i wskazuje jest na samej górze   
> Szum ? Żartujesz sobie chyba ?


No to wiele wyjaśnia.
Skoro masz maksymalne przepływy to TZ max 35C Ci wystarcza z pewnością.
No ale zalecany przepływ to nie 6 l/min a zakres od 0,5 do max. 3l/min.
Przy takim dużym przepływie jak Twój ja bynajmniej słyszę że w podłogach płynie woda oczywiście w nocy i jak ucho nadstawię ale jednak...
Podejrzewam że gdybym tak pędził wodę to zapewne też by mi wystarczyło 30C na zasilaniu  :Confused:

----------


## Piczman

> Przy takim dużym przepływie jak Twój ja bynajmniej słyszę że w podłogach płynie woda oczywiście w nocy i jak ucho nadstawię ale jednak...


Kto jeszcze słyszy swoją podłogówkę?   :ohmy:

----------


## Sali

> W dużym mógłbyś wykorzystywać tańszą taryfę.


właśnie o tym myślę ale czy ogólny bilans wyjdzie korzystnie ?

----------


## Daga&Adam

> Kto jeszcze słyszy swoją podłogówkę?


Ja nie ale to musi byc piekne uczucie - prawie jak na wakacjach nad rzeka... Nie trzeba nigdzie wyjezdzac, wystarczy przylozyc ucho do podlogi  :big tongue: 
pozdr.

----------


## Waldek78

zwracam się do was z prośbą o pomoc - doradźcie coś!

w naszym domku zrobiliśmy sobie podłogówkę, no i żeby ją sprawdzić czy działa jak należy, zrobiona była próba, (narazie podpięta jest pod piec węglowy - docelowo ma być piec gazowy), ładnie wszystko grzało, odpowietrzyło się, zostały zalane posadzki i....
trochę sie w planach namieszało, nie wprowadziliśmy się przed zimą, no i kiedy się wprowadzimy też narazie nie wiadomo ;(
jak dobrze - skutecznie zabezpieczyć podłogówkę przed tymi mrozami, nie jestem w stanie być zbyt często na budowie i podpalać w piecu, spuścić wody też z podłogówki za bardzo nie idzie, więc - doradźcie co robić, może się w czymś mylę, pomóżcie - please !!!

----------


## lukasz_p

> zwracam się do was z prośbą o pomoc - doradźcie coś!
> 
> w naszym domku zrobiliśmy sobie podłogówkę, no i żeby ją sprawdzić czy działa jak należy, zrobiona była próba, (narazie podpięta jest pod piec węglowy - docelowo ma być piec gazowy), ładnie wszystko grzało, odpowietrzyło się, zostały zalane posadzki i....
> trochę sie w planach namieszało, nie wprowadziliśmy się przed zimą, no i kiedy się wprowadzimy też narazie nie wiadomo ;(
> jak dobrze - skutecznie zabezpieczyć podłogówkę przed tymi mrozami, nie jestem w stanie być zbyt często na budowie i podpalać w piecu, spuścić wody też z podłogówki za bardzo nie idzie, więc - doradźcie co robić, może się w czymś mylę, pomóżcie - please !!!


Zainstalować kocioł gazowy, a jak nie ma gazu, to na ekogroszek z podajnikiem. Innej możliwości nie ma. Albo spuścić wodę albo palić codziennie w zwykłym piecu. Dom ocieplony?

----------


## Waldek78

skosy ocieplone watą 15cm, w stropie drewnianym jest 20cm waty, ściany gr.36cm jeszcze nie ocieplone - mają być na wiosnę ;/
pod podłogówką znajduje się 8cm styropianu, dom częściowo podpiwniczony...

spuścić wody za bardzo nie idzie, woda (jakieś krople) w rurkach zawsze znajdzie sobie jakieś delikatne zaniżenie, z którego nie bardzo da się wodę usunąć i tam może znaleźć się "słaby punkt".

kiedy mnie nie ma i nie palę w piecyku, dom ogrzewam dmuchawą

----------


## lukasz_p

na takie mrozy jak obecnie to powinno wystarczyć. Ale jak chcesz mieć 100% pewnosci to pozostaje tylko uruchomienie docelowego co.

----------


## Piczman

*Waldek78*

Jak często jesteś w stanie pojechać na budowę i palić w tym kotle ?

----------


## Waldek78

daję radę co 2 dzień ale też nie siedzę tam całymi popołudniami, a piecyk jest mały tymczasowy "kubuś" - czy wystarczy że podłoga się choć trochę wygrzeje a resztę załatwia dmuchawa?

----------


## Piczman

Poświęć jeden dzień w tygodniu a nic nie zamarznie, tak myślę sądząc po ociepleniu.
Wentylacja na minimum.
Ale z 10 godzin palenia i dość wysoka temp. zasilania, tak z 40 C nie zaszkodzi.
Dodatkowy plus to wstępne wygrzanie świeżego budynku, w przyszłym roku będą lepsze warunki do wprowadzenia się.
Jeśli się uprzesz co 2 dni to też można, wtedy wystarczy 2 godzinki i piwko !
I nie spodziewaj się wzrostu temp.od razu.
Bezwładność wyziębionej wylewki jest zadziwiająca   :ohmy:

----------


## Krzysztof BB

> Napisał Krzysztof BB
> 
> Skoro masz maksymalne przepływy to TZ max 35C Ci wystarcza z pewnością
> 
> 
> gdzie wyczytałeś że on ma maksymalne przepływy ??
> 
> ja tez mam rozdzielacz kusmet i jak nic nie pokazuje to znaczy że przepływ jest poniżej 0,5l/min a nie 6l/min


Sam tak napisał i to gdzieś w tym wątku.
No, ale faktycznie pomimo braku regulacji przepływu w rozdzielaczu, nie musi on być maksymalny bo zawór 3d nie pracuje u niego na pełnym otwarciu (jak pisał miesza gorącą wodę z zasobnika z powrotem) więc prawdopodobnie jest bardziej zamknięty niż otwarty no i może mieć choć nie musi mniej wydajną pompę.
Zresztą u mnie teraz jest zasilanie na piecu 30C i tez grzeje tylko inaczej, kwestia regulacji układu też ma znaczenie nie tylko wykonanie takie czy inne.

----------


## Krzysztof BB

> Napisał Krzysztof BB
> 
> Przy takim dużym przepływie jak Twój ja bynajmniej słyszę że w podłogach płynie woda oczywiście w nocy i jak ucho nadstawię ale jednak...
> 
> 
> Kto jeszcze słyszy swoją podłogówkę?


Chuck Norris słyszy dźwięki ,ultra dźwięki i infradźwięki a czasami słyszy nawet światło  :big tongue:  
Wiesz w trakcie eksperymentów z przeplywami udało mi się ją usłyszeć po prostu duża prędkość przepływu i hałas powstaje.
Dlatego zmniejszyłem przepływy do normalnych  :Lol:

----------


## Daga&Adam

> Wiesz w trakcie eksperymentów z przeplywami udało mi się ją usłyszeć po prostu duża prędkość przepływu i hałas powstaje.


Odpowietrz ja solidnie to nie bedzie zadnego halasu  :smile:  Halasuja tylko i wylacznie babelki powietrza obijajace sie o scianki rurek i reszty armatury (np. zawory).

Nie wiem jak u Ciebie ale piczman na pewno wode "odgazowal" przez podgrzanie ja w buforze do wyzszych temperatur (podobnie jak ja), moze stad wynikaja roznice - masz bufor? :smile:  Do jakiej temp. max byla zagrzana woda w Twojej instalacji i jak dlugo ja uzytkujesz?
pozdr.

----------


## K160

Proszę nie spalcie mnie na stosie za to pytanie, ale:

Zakładając, że mam niskie wymaganie, niskie oczekiwania, że chcę mieć zawsze ciepłą wodę i ciepły kaloryfer w łazience, nie potrzebuję prawie żadnej regulacji temperatury, to co się stanie jeśli zasilę podłogówkę w taki sposób:

Od kotła na paliwo stałe Zębiec KWKD odejście ciepłej wody do bojlera i po drodze pompka, wyjście wody z bojlera (140L) do zasilania kaloryfera ręcznikowego w łazience, wyjście z kaloryfera do zasilania podłogówki, wyjście z podłogówki do powrotu zimnej wody do kotła. Jedyna opcja regulacyjna to trójnik między wyjściem z kaloryfera i zasileniem podłogówki, zawó kulowy przed podłogówką umożliwiający mi odcięcie podłogówki na lato.

Największym priorytetem jest ciepła woda, po zagrzaniu bojlera ciepło będzie ogrzewać łazienkę i kaloryfer odbierze energię z gorącej wody na tyle, żeby bezpiecznie zasilić podłogówkę.

Ma być tanio i ciepło . Czego nie przewidziałem ? (naturalnie przykręcenie kaloryfera odetnie mi wszystkie odbiorniki - to wiem).

----------


## Diakon

> Pozwolę sobie podzielić się swoim doświadczeniami jako założyciel wątku.
> 
> Dom ok 220 mkw, dwa poziomy, mała piwiniczka ok 30mkw, całość podłogówka (bez piwnicy), 16 obwodów, po 8 na poziom, Junkers Cerapur Smart ZSB-3 14kw, zasobnik na wodę 220.
> ..........gazu idzie teraz ok. 11-14m3 dziennie (mówię o ostatnich kilku dniach - temp. (od -6 do -12). Myślę, że to bdb wynik i liczę, że potem będzie lepiej (po zamieszkaniu). Przy takich mrozach najwyższa temp zasilania jaką zaobserwowałem to 30 st.


napisz jeszcze jak masz ocieplony dom?

----------


## Mr_Mabram

Też jestem ciekaw   :Lol:  . Skoro takie male zużycie gazu to kto wie....  :cool:

----------


## am76

Witam, 

Planuję ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym domu. W jaki sposób ogrzać klatkę schodową - schody dwubiegowe? Z oczywistych względów nie da się zrobić wylewki.

Pozdr
AM

----------


## out

> Planuję ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym domu. W jaki sposób ogrzać klatkę schodową - schody dwubiegowe? Z oczywistych względów nie da się zrobić wylewki.



może ogrzewanie ścienne ?   :Wink2:

----------


## Krzysztof BB

> Odpowietrz ja solidnie to nie bedzie zadnego halasu  Halasuja tylko i wylacznie babelki powietrza obijajace sie o scianki rurek i reszty armatury (np. zawory).
> 
> *Odpowietrzenie w moim przypadku było naprawdę konieczne bo piec jest najwyższym punktem w instalacji i w przypadku zapowietrzenia szybko uległby uszkodzeniu. Takie cośs więc wykluczam. Ciśnienie w układzie bmam bardzo stabilne*
> 
> Nie wiem jak u Ciebie ale piczman na pewno wode "odgazowal" przez podgrzanie ja w buforze do wyzszych temperatur (podobnie jak ja), moze stad wynikaja roznice - masz bufor? 
> 
> *Nie mam bufora grzeję bezpośrednio kondensatem najwyższe temperatury zasilania jakie testowałem był rzędu 45C.
> Normalnie układ pracuje na 28-38C co wynika z właściwości układu - po prostu kiedy mam nastawioną TZ =32C to po pewnym czasie wzrasta ona chwilowo do 38 i pec się zatrzymuje.*
> 
> ...


Użytkuje od sierpnia tzn w sierpniu było wygrzewanie wylewek wg standardu.
Zaznaczam ze normalnie nie ma u mnie hałasu wystąpił tylko przy przepływach rzędu 5l/min a normalnie woda płynie w rurkach między 0,5-1,5 l/min w zalezności od długości pętli (mam zróżnicowane obiegi w zakresie 60-90 mb)

Prędkość przepływu zmienia się też w zależności od stopnia otwarcia zaworu 3d .
Kiedy otwarcie zaworu jest np na 2/10 to choćby przepływomierze na maxa odkręcić to i tak przepływ nie przekroczy 2-3l/min.
Ograniczenie przepływomierzami jest skuteczne przy większych otwarciach zaworu.
Skoro Wy grzejecie z bufora to zapewne macie non stop ledwo co otwarty zawór 3d - u mnie czasem on się otwiera na max np gdy max TZ na piecu jest za niska do tego co powinno być wg pogodówki a tak się zdarza bo jeszcze nie zapiąłem czujnika pogodowego do pieca i ustawiam TZ ręcznie.
(mój układ podłogówki jest dostosowany do instalacji mieszanej niemniej jeszcze grzejniki na poddaszu nie są uruchomione)

----------


## Daga&Adam

> Prędkość przepływu zmienia się też w zależności od stopnia otwarcia zaworu 3d .
> Kiedy otwarcie zaworu jest np na 2/10 to choćby przepływomierze na maxa odkręcić to i tak przepływ nie przekroczy 2-3l/min.


Zaraz, jak Ty masz wpiety zawor 3d ? Jako ochrona pieca przez zbyt niskimi temperaturami powracajacymi? Przeciez masz kondensata? Ja mam zawor 3D wpiety za buforem miedzy zasilanie, a powrot podlogowki - pompa na powrocie. Tak, ze obojetnie w jakiej pozycji jest zawor, zawsze od strony podlogowki mam pelny przekroj i pelny przeplyw.

W jednym skrajnym poprostu leci pelny przekroj z bufora i wraca do bufora, a w drugim skrajnym - powrot leci pelnym przekrojem spowrotem na zasilanie. W polozeniu srodkowym rowniez zasilanie i powrot maja dokladnie takie same przeplywy (bo np. na zasilaniu czesc jest brana z powrotu, a czesc z bufora, ale suma tych dwoch czesci daje pelny przekroj i przeplyw  :smile: 

pozdr.

----------


## Piczman

Hehh, Krzysztof BB miałby rację gdyby ktoś zainstalował pompę PRZED zaworem 3-drożnym.
Przypomnę jak to powinno byc zrobione przy standardowym podmieszaniu :

Woda sobie płynie w podłodze, krąży tam, w momencie kiedy czujnik na zasilaniu "zauważy" że temp. jest niższa niż zadana bo dom odebrał to ciepło to wpuszcza trochę ciepłej ze źródła zasilania, u mnie jest to bufor !
Wtedy idzie np. 2/10 z bufora i 8/10 z powrotu !
Przepływ powinien być zawsze podobny !

PS. Mnie hydraulik właśnie dał na początku pompę przed zaworem, potem przerabialiśmy   :Confused: 
Z czego bierze się to odwrotne wyobrażenie ?   :Roll:

----------


## Krzysztof BB

Mam 2 zawory 3d -jeden na piecu do przełączania CWU/CO a drugi przed pompą do podłogówki.
Na zaworze jest siłownik sterujący z pogodówką.
Pompa jest na zasilaniu za zaworem i przed rozdzielaczem- górna belka zawory odcinające a dolna przepływomierze.
Wynika to z tego że ma być jeszcze obieg grzejników na poddasze ale jeszcze nie jest uruchomiony.
Założenie jest takie że gdyby na poddasz musiała iść wyższa TZ niż na podłogówkę a tak raczej będzie to zawór 3d z pogodówką dostroi TZ dla podłogówki.
Niestety nie mam bufora a chciałbym mieć tylko kasa i mała powierzchnia w kotłowni są przeszkodą.
Pełny przepływ? Jest niewskazany nie zależy mi na tym.

----------


## Krzysztof BB

> Hehh, Krzysztof BB miałby rację gdyby ktoś zainstalował pompę PRZED zaworem 3-drożnym.
> Przypomnę jak to powinno byc zrobione przy standardowym podmieszaniu :
> 
> Woda sobie płynie w podłodze, krąży tam, w momencie kiedy czujnik na zasilaniu "zauważy" że temp. jest niższa niż zadana bo dom odebrał to ciepło to wpuszcza trochę ciepłej ze źródła zasilania, u mnie jest to bufor !
> Wtedy idzie np. 2/10 z bufora i 8/10 z powrotu !
> Przepływ powinien być zawsze podobny !
> 
> PS. Mnie hydraulik właśnie dał na początku pompę przed zaworem, potem przerabialiśmy  
> Z czego bierze się to odwrotne wyobrażenie ?


No tak właśnie mam tylko bufora niet. Ciepło ciągnę z pieca.
Tak czy inaczej u mnie zawór też jest w pozycji poniżej 5/10 i reszta z powrotu się uzupełnia a przepływ ograniczam na belce dolnej.
Dla zdrowia pieca (taktowanie) bufor byłlby wskazany pomyślę na następny sezon o tym.

Jest jeszcze inna możliwość w kwestii przepływu, której u Was chyba nie było - u mnie czasem siłowniki zamykały kilka pętli wówczas przepływ np na salon podniósł się np z 3 na 5l/min,
Obecnie to raczej nie wystepuje bo mam tak wyregulowane na przepływomierzach, że pętle odcinają się tylko przy znacznym wzroście temperatury (kominek).

----------


## coolz

Witam kolegów i koleżanki.

Mam taki problem - proszę Was o porady i pomoc. 
Mam 4 pętle ogrzewania podłogowego. Maksymalna długość obiegu to 60mb rury 16mm. Rury ułożone w odstępach co 10 i co 15 cm na folii aluminiowej. Folia leży na styropianie grubości 15cm EPS100. Po zalaniu zostawiłem beton w spokoju na 2 miesiące (oczywiście plastyfikator + siatka zbrojeniowa). Potem zacząłem wygrzewanie (koniec listopada 2009). Na początku dałem na zasilanie 18 stopni C (przez 1.5 tygodnia), potem 20 (tydzień), 22 (tydzień), 25 (tydzień). Podczas wygrzewania temperatura posadzki osiągnęła max wartość 21 stopni C. Temperatura w domu na razie stale na poziomie 16 stopni C. Teraz obserwuję efekt wygięcia ku górze (1,2 mm) narożników posadzki (nie wszystkich) z podłogówką. Poza tym jak stanę na takim narożniku i go docisnę to widać że posadzka się rusza (widać ruch na dylatacjach). W tej chwili wyłączyłem podłogówkę całkowicie, ale nie wydaje mi się aby narożniki wracały do pierwotnego położenia.
Co jest nie tak? Co mogłem zrobić źle?

----------


## Piczman

To nie jest problem z podłogówką tylko z jastrychem, może zbyt cienki ?

Zapytaj w wątku o wylewkach !

----------


## coolz

Grubość jastrychu to 8-9 cm.

----------


## BigPiotr

> Witam kolegów i koleżanki.
> 
> Mam taki problem - proszę Was o porady i pomoc. 
> Mam 4 pętle ogrzewania podłogowego. Maksymalna długość obiegu to 60mb rury 16mm. Rury ułożone w odstępach co 10 i co 15 cm na folii aluminiowej. Folia leży na styropianie grubości 15cm EPS100. Po zalaniu zostawiłem beton w spokoju na 2 miesiące (oczywiście plastyfikator + siatka zbrojeniowa). Potem zacząłem wygrzewanie (koniec listopada 2009). Na początku dałem na zasilanie 18 stopni C (przez 1.5 tygodnia), potem 20 (tydzień), 22 (tydzień), 25 (tydzień). Podczas wygrzewania temperatura posadzki osiągnęła max wartość 21 stopni C. Temperatura w domu na razie stale na poziomie 16 stopni C. Teraz obserwuję efekt wygięcia ku górze (1,2 mm) narożników posadzki (nie wszystkich) z podłogówką. Poza tym jak stanę na takim narożniku i go docisnę to widać że posadzka się rusza (widać ruch na dylatacjach). W tej chwili wyłączyłem podłogówkę całkowicie, ale nie wydaje mi się aby narożniki wracały do pierwotnego położenia.
> Co jest nie tak? Co mogłem zrobić źle?


Wygrzewanie polega na stopniowym podawaniu wody do *możliwej* temp. maksymalnej na zasilaniu i utrzymanie jej przez kilka dni (np. cztery). Najczęściej jest to 45 st. Wydaje się, że zwyczajnie wylewka nie wygrzała się do porządku i ma różnicę w wilgotności.
Zakończ wygrzewanie do porządku. To boli (finansowo) ale przy okazji dowiesz się czy podłogówka ma odpowiednią wydajność (zrobi się sauna) i dosuszysz wszystko w chałupie. Sprawdź sobie temp. podłogi przy max. temp. zasilania czy jest w dopuszczalnych granicach bo zbyt ciepła podłoga jest szkodliwa.

----------


## tfor

Nie mogę znaleźć parametrów wygrzewania podłogówki na forum, a wczesniej widziałem. Może mi ktoś wskazac link? Gdzie mogę znaleźć link do wyliczenia odstępów rurek?

----------


## Piczman

> Gdzie mogę znaleźć link do wyliczenia odstępów rurek?


Jak masz zapotrzebowanie to możesz z tabel Roth, znajdziesz je na stronie producenta, jest nawet gdzieś tu link ze 2 strony wcześniej!

----------


## Krzysztof BB

coolz Też miałem w jednym pomieszczeniu taki objaw.
Było tam więcej wilgoci i po wygrzaniu ustąpiło tzn naprostowało się.

----------


## manieq82

> Nie mogę znaleźć parametrów wygrzewania podłogówki na forum, a wczesniej widziałem. Może mi ktoś wskazac link? Gdzie mogę znaleźć link do wyliczenia odstępów rurek?


prociem bałdzo
http://forum.muratordom.pl/wygrzewan...wki,t77855.htm

----------


## Krzysztof BB

[quote="Piczman"] 
Woda sobie płynie w podłodze, krąży tam, w momencie kiedy czujnik na zasilaniu "zauważy" że temp. jest niższa niż zadana bo dom odebrał to ciepło to wpuszcza trochę ciepłej ze źródła zasilania, u mnie jest to bufor !
Wtedy idzie np. 2/10 z bufora i 8/10 z powrotu !
Przepływ powinien być zawsze podobny !
[quote]

Jeszcze mi to nie daje spokoju czemu u mnie przy otwarciu zaworu 3d w okolicach 9/10 przepływ się ciut podnosi i tak sobie myślę czy nie jest to efekt wpływu pompy z pieca jako, że nie mam sprzęgła między piecem a podłogówką a pompa z podłogówki jest elektroniczna i potrafi płynnie zmieniać prędkość obrotową w zależności od obciążenia.

A jak tam Twoja łazienka? Znalazłeś sposób na zrównoważenie temperatur?

----------


## Piczman

> A jak tam Twoja łazienka? Znalazłeś sposób na zrównoważenie temperatur?


Zrównoważona jest, no może z 0,5 C więcej niż w innych pomieszczeniach ale w obliczeniach przyjąłem 3 stopnie więcej i dlatego pisałem że "niedogrzewa" łazienki.
Problem jest w tym że liczyłem powierzchnię wraz z wanną która zajmuje 1,5 m2 bo jest zabudowana wzdłuż całej ściany i tego właśnie zabrakło.
Mimo że pod nią również są rurki !

----------


## Krzysztof BB

No tak wanna zabiera powierzchnię u mnie jak wstawiłem kabinę i zakryłem brodzik to też nieco wydajność spadła na szczęście nie za dużo.
Mam pytanko odnośnie bufora pisałeśs że masz 1000l pojemności.
Jaką masz pojemność w rurkach i na jak długo Ci wystarcza tej ciepłej wody bez ponownego podgrzania?
Pytam bo zastanawiam się czy zamiast sprzęgła nie dać po prostu bufora.

----------


## Piczman

W okolicy 0 C na 2 doby a przy -20 na 1 dobę.
Ładuję go tak wysoko jak się da, 90-95 C !

----------


## Krzysztof BB

Czyli można przyjąć że raz na dobę spoko - u mnie to mogłoby być i 3x na dobę czyli chyba moge pomniejszyć bufor na czym mi zalezy bo mało miejsca już mam.
A ile litrów wody jest w układzie CO?

----------


## Piczman

Wody jest całe g... bo to 450 mb alupexa fi 16 mm, to co w kotle i parę metrów miedzi w kotłowni.

----------


## passat222

Witam,mam takie małe pytanko: rozdzielacz mam mieć na parterze a podłogówkę w łazience na piętrze,czy trzeba coś w tej pętli zainstalowć dodatkowo ,czy tak będzie działało?  :sad:

----------


## niezły

w odpowiednim miejscu  odpowietrzenie

----------


## passat222

właśnie tak myślałem,a dokładniej w jakim i jak mniej więcej to ma wyglądać  :oops:  dzieki!

----------


## manieq82

A wstaw może jakąś mini skrzyneczkę w ścianie w tej łazience z zaworem i odpowietrznikiem 
będziesz tym zaworkiem regulował przepływ a odpowietrznik - jak to odpowietrznik  :smile:

----------


## passat222

bardzo dziekuje  :smile:  ,i jeszcze jedno,mam na parterze pętle w WC na lekkim podwyzszeniu(jeden stopień ok 19cm) czy nie bedzie problemu z odpowietrzeniem gdy rozdzielacz bedzie nieco wyżej niz ta pętla ale zrobi sie syfon przy doljściu dotej pętli?

----------


## pjotr

> Napisał Krzysztof BB
> 
> Skoro masz maksymalne przepływy to TZ max 35C Ci wystarcza z pewnością
> 
> 
> gdzie wyczytałeś że on ma maksymalne przepływy ??
> 
> ja tez mam rozdzielacz kusmet i jak nic nie pokazuje to znaczy że przepływ jest poniżej 0,5l/min a nie 6l/min


Witam, ja w sprawie wspomnianych przepływów na rozdzielaczu podłogówki. Rozdzielacz jest Gorgiela w którym rotametry są na zasilaniu a zawory na powrocie. 

Po uruchomieniu instalacji CO zaobserwowałem, że w najkrótszym obwodzie (1 z prawej) poziom jest inny niż w pozostałych trzech, jest około 5mm niższy niż pozostałe. Tamte trzy praktycznie dochodziły do poziomu oznaczonego strzałką. Zacząłem więc kręcić tymi rotametrami (rozumiem że jeżeli kręce w kierunku przeciwnym do wskazówek zegara to go wykrecam i otwieram-zwiększam przepływ?) Jeśli którymś z tych trzech zaczynam kręcić (wykręcać-otwierać) a wcześniej przykręciłem ten pierwszy to poziom tego pierwszego dochodzi do poziomu strzałki a w tym gdzie wykręcam nieznacznie się zmienia.Jest to praktycznie trzy, cztery milimetry poniżej tej strzałki. I teraz nie wiem czy to oznacza że przepływ jest max czy wręcz przeciwnie - mało co płynie na podłogówkę. Ponieważ grzeje na temp w domu 12-13*C to parametr wody jest stosunkowo niski 33-35stopni. Podłogówka na krótszych obwodach jest lekko ciepła na tych dłuższych 100m i 70m nie wiele czuć. Na czym polega ta regulacja przepływu, do jakiego stanu wskazań powinno sie dążyć? Aha na ten rozdzielacz pracuje zawór 3dr sterowany siłownikiem poprzez Eurostera 1100M, a za zaworem na zasilaniu jest pompa Grundfosa UPS15-40. Zawór przy tych temp na kotle praktycznie jest cały czas otwarty bo Euroster ma nastawe 40*C. To srebrne wewnątrz rurek rotametrów to jest para wodna która tak dziwnie wyglada jak by jakieś sreberko było wewnątrz. Pozdrawiam

----------


## coolz

Witajcie. 
Kilka dni temu pisałem o moich problemach z wygiętymi narożnikami w podłogówce. 
Zauważyłem, że zjawisko to jest szczególnie widoczne w miejscach gdzie rurki nie są prowadzone (np. kuchnia pod szafkami, łazienka w miejscu gdzie ma być wanna). W tej chwili wygrzewam posadzkę i ciągle się stresuję, że wygięcie nie odpuści. Jeżeli miało by tak zostać, to po położeniu płytek i postwieniu wanny, czy szafek w kuchni, narożnik mi się pewnie złamie pod obciążeniem i będzie klapa. 

Czy macie jakieś sposoby aby temu przeciwdziałać? Jak to naprawić? Jakaś stopa betonowa pod narożnikiem, injekcje z żywicy...?

----------


## Krzysztof BB

Powinna powrócić do pierwotnego stanu po wyłączeniu grzania.

----------


## tfor

> Witajcie. 
> Kilka dni temu pisałem o moich problemach z wygiętymi narożnikami w podłogówce. 
> Zauważyłem, że zjawisko to jest szczególnie widoczne w miejscach gdzie rurki nie są prowadzone (np. kuchnia pod szafkami, łazienka w miejscu gdzie ma być wanna). W tej chwili wygrzewam posadzkę i ciągle się stresuję, że wygięcie nie odpuści. Jeżeli miało by tak zostać, to po położeniu płytek i postwieniu wanny, czy szafek w kuchni, narożnik mi się pewnie złamie pod obciążeniem i będzie klapa. 
> 
> Czy macie jakieś sposoby aby temu przeciwdziałać? Jak to naprawić? Jakaś stopa betonowa pod narożnikiem, injekcje z żywicy...?


a może jakbyś zrobił delatacje tam, gdzie nie ma być podłogówki, np. przy obrysie wanny, czy szafki  to moze nie byłoby pracy wylewki? Co sądzicie o tym pomyśle doświadczeni furomowicze?

----------


## tfor

> Powinna powrócić do pierwotnego stanu po wyłączeniu grzania.


I tak będzie chodzić co sezon? A jak usadowi wannę i wykończy płytkami to będa później pękać jak płyta grzewcza będzie chodziła?

----------


## tfor

Na www.podlogowka.pl są instrukcje montażu róznych modułow, które są połaczone z pogodówką, która z kolei podłaczona jest to zawory mieszającego. I co mnie zdziwiło (jestem w sumie laikiem w  tej sprawie, ale dość dużo czytającym ze względu na chęć montażu w swoim domu) jest np. jeden zawór mieszający dl a10 obiegów. Czy to nie za mało zaworów? Wydawało mi  się, że ów zawór daje mozliwość regulacji  ciepła. a wynika z tego, że  jeden zawór reguluje ciepło dla 10 obiegów? 
Co to znaczy TZM podłogówka? Podają, ze nie wymaga pompy. 


Będę robił prawdopodbnie każdy obieg osobno, gfdtyż chciałbym miec regulację każdego obiegu wg własnych potrzeb. czy w tamkim razie ZTM m,i wystarczy na każdy obieg? Będzie spełniał funkcję samoczynnej regulacji? I czy bedzie mógł być skojarzony z pogodówką czy tztreba zrobić już moduły? 

Pozdr.

----------


## Krzysztof BB

> Napisał Krzysztof BB
> 
> Powinna powrócić do pierwotnego stanu po wyłączeniu grzania.
> 
> 
> I tak będzie chodzić co sezon? A jak usadowi wannę i wykończy płytkami to będa później pękać jak płyta grzewcza będzie chodziła?


Nie będzie "chodzić". Po pierwsze przy wygrzewaniu wylewka jest znacznie cieplejsza niż przy normalnym grzaniu, po drugie odparuje z niej ten nadmiar wilgoci i ustabilizuje się w całym przekroju temperaturowo.
Przy rozpoczęciu grzania dolna część jastrychu rozszerza się mocniej bo tam jest wyższa temperatura i  w efekcie skrajne obszary się unoszą.
Kiedy pooży płytki sytuacja jeszxze się zmieni.
Mnie też podczas wygrzewania wystawała jedna wylewka z dylatacji (akurat ta najbardziej zawilgocona) a obecnie nic się nie dzieje.

----------


## tfor

> Napisał tfor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Krzysztof BB
> 
> ...


czyli uważasz, że nie trzeba robić delatacji np. przy szaflach czy wannie? Wszystko się unormuje?

----------


## Krzysztof BB

> Na www.podlogowka.pl są instrukcje montażu róznych modułow, które są połaczone z pogodówką, która z kolei podłaczona jest to zawory mieszającego. I co mnie zdziwiło (jestem w sumie laikiem w  tej sprawie, ale dość dużo czytającym ze względu na chęć montażu w swoim domu) jest np. jeden zawór mieszający dl a10 obiegów. Czy to nie za mało zaworów? Wydawało mi  się, że ów zawór daje mozliwość regulacji  ciepła. a wynika z tego, że  jeden zawór reguluje ciepło dla 10 obiegów? 
> 
> 
> Zawór mieszający ustala temperaturę zasilania dla całego obiegu podłogówki.
> Różne temperatury dla obiegów uzyskujesz regulacją przepływu na rozdzielaczu.
> 
> Co to znaczy TZM podłogówka? Podają, ze nie wymaga pompy. 
> 
> 
> ...


Nie należy niczego komplikować niepotrzebnie.
Zawór mieszający jest niezbędny kiedy oprócz podłogówki masz inny obieg CO np grzejniki. Różne tz dla tych obiegów i różne przepływy wymagają uniezależnienia ich od siebie i to rozwiązanie jest jednym z wielu możliwych.
Jedyne co potrzebujesz do podłogówki to ciepłą wodę dostarczoną na różne sposoby np z pieca gazowego lub z bufora potem zawór 3d mozę być z siłownikiem i włąsną pogodówką ale niekoniecznie - zależy to od budowy układu CO potem rozdzielacz z przepływomierzami np na belce powrotnej no i same obiegi wodne z rurek.
Termosiłowniki są normalnie zbyteczne ale bywa, że chcesz wyłączyć jakieś pomieszczenie z grzania z różnych powodów to wtedy okazują się przydatne choćby z tego powodu aby sobie nie rozregulować przepływu na rozdzielaczu.

----------


## tfor

Dzięki *Krzysztof BB* , 
A jak widzisz podłogówkę w mojej sytuacji: 
dom dwukondygnacyjny. 
Na parterze 6 obiegów podłogówki (70mkw) + 4 suszarki i 1 kaloryfer w garażu.

I piętro 5 obiegów podłogówki ( 85 mkw) + 1 suszarka w łazience. 

Naczytałem się na www. podlogowka.pl i ich modułach i mam teraz mętlik w głowie i takei pytania:

1. Czy w w tym przypadku kondygnacyjności nie trzeba zrobić rozdzielni osobno na dla parteru na parterze, a  na I piętro na I piętrze? 
2. Czy wystarczy wszystko na parterze i rury idące do góry wyizolować, żeby ciepło za wcześniej nie wychodziło? 
3.  W  modułach na ww. stronie jest po jednej pompie. Czy wystarczy jedna pompa dla tylu obiegów?  Już kilku instalatorów mówiło mi, że musi być kilka pomp, bo jedna nie wydoli z mocą. 
4. marzy mi sie pełna regulacja w każdym pomieszzceniu (moduły przewidują) i zaleznosć od pogodówki. 

Co sądzisz o moim pomyśle? Realny do wykonania? I jak ?

----------


## pjotr

Nie chcąc powielać tematów prosiłbym Szanownych kolegów o looknięcie do tego wątku, który mocno nawiązuje do prezentowanej tu tematyki. http://forum.muratordom.pl/zasada-dz...go,t161966.htm    Proszę o podjęcie próby rozwiązania wskazanego tam problemu dotyczącego nieprawidłowej pracy zaworu 3d na zasilaniu mojej podłogówki. Myslę, że ten problem może dotyczyć wielu forumowiczów mających w swoich domach c.o. wykonane w układzie podłogówka + grzejniki, gdzie na zasilaniu podłogówki pracuje zawór 3d. Jak zwykle diabeł tkwi pewnie w szczególach..., tylko gdzie?

----------


## niezły

> Nie chcąc powielać tematów prosiłbym Szanownych kolegów o looknięcie do tego wątku, który mocno nawiązuje do prezentowanej tu tematyki. http://forum.muratordom.pl/zasada-dz...go,t161966.htm    Proszę o podjęcie próby rozwiązania wskazanego tam problemu dotyczącego nieprawidłowej pracy zaworu 3d na zasilaniu mojej podłogówki. Myslę, że ten problem może dotyczyć wielu forumowiczów mających w swoich domach c.o. wykonane w układzie podłogówka + grzejniki, gdzie na zasilaniu podłogówki pracuje zawór 3d. Jak zwykle diabeł tkwi pewnie w szczególach..., tylko gdzie?


 Stawiam na zawór zwrotny ale nie w miejscu X tylko innym, między pompką a zaworem 3 D jest trójnik  miedziany i zawór  zwrotny powinien być na rurze pionowej poniżej trójnika  strzałką w dół

----------


## niezły

Jeszcze jedno pytanie dlaczego za zaworem 3D i 4D nie dajecie termometrów

----------


## am76

Witam,

Mam takie pytanko do użytkowników podłogówek. Programy OZC standardowo przyjmują temperaturę w pokojach na 20oC a w łazienkach na 24oC. Jak te temperatury mają się do odczuwania kofortu termicznego przy podłogówce? W materiałach reklamowych od podłogówek pisze się, że temperatua może być o 2oC niższa niż w przypadku tradycyjnego ogrzewania grzejnikami. Czy doświadczyliście tego na wlasnej skórze? Jakie macie temperatury w szczególności w łazienkach?

Pytam bo mam problem z łazienkami. Np. na parterze mam malutką łazienkę, po wstawieniu wanny zotsanie może 2,5m2 podłogi na podłogówkę. Ponieważ ścianki działowe stanowią nikły opór termiczny a różnica pomiędzy łazienką a otoczeniem wynosi 4oC na tak małej powierzchni mam zapotrzebowanie na moc grzwczą 212W.  Nie bardzo jestem w stanie ogrzać to podłogówką.

Wstawiłem moją podłogę do Kisan CO dla:
- Tz=35oC
- dT=4oC
- tig=24oC
- średnica rurek = 16mm
- rozstaw = 10cm
i wychodzi mi, że moc to zaledwie 46,1W/m2 i niebezpiecznie wysoka temperatura podłogi: 28,5oC

Gdy ustawię w łazience temp 22oC to po pierwsze potrzebna moc w łazience spada mi z 212W na 127W i po drugie i po drugie moc podłogówki rośnie z 46W/m2 do 57W/m2 a więc problem się rozwiązuje.

----------


## Piczman

> i wychodzi mi, że moc to zaledwie 46,1W/m2 i niebezpiecznie wysoka temperatura podłogi: 28,5oC


  :ohmy:  

Zaufaj mi że chciałbyś mieć wyższą jak wychodzisz z wanny   :Lol:  
Nie patrz że przekroczy te 27 C, w łazience może być i 33, ma być ciepło i tyle, tam łóżka sypialnianego nie postawisz.
Albo grzejnik albo na ścianę jedziesz.
U siebie w łazience mam 21 bo olałem wannę, ale zimno mi nie jest.Przy 24 C to by był miód !!!
Z tym odczuciem ,,,
To chyba największy kit jaki można wcisnąć, przynajmniej Ja tak uważam.
Odczucie jest inne tzn. jest przyjemniej i cieplej bo nogi nie marzną ale jak po plecach goni to jak może być cieplej ?
Komfort jest nieporównywalnie lepszy niż przy ogrzewaniu grzejnikowym ale nie przesadzajmy że przy 16-18 C będzie nam ciepło .

----------


## pjotr

> Stawiam na zawór zwrotny ale nie w miejscu X tylko innym, między pompką a zaworem 3 D jest trójnik  miedziany i zawór  zwrotny powinien być na rurze pionowej poniżej trójnika  strzałką w dół


Chodzi Ci o trójnik pomiędzy pompką a zaworem? Przecież tam nie ma żadnego trójnika, myślę że masz na myśli trójnik łączący powrót z podłogówki z dolotem do kolektora powrotnego. Z tego trójnika jest odejście na zawór 3d, czy o to chodzi? A co zmieni zawór zwrotny w miejscu przez Ciebie wskazanym?. Woda i tak może popłynąć przeciwnie niż powinna czyli zamiast z podmieszania wpłynąć do zaworu 3d wypłynie z niego i pójdzie poprzez ten trójnik w dół do kotła. Czy dobrze kombinuję czy czegoś tu nie jarzę?

----------


## seba_x

mam pytanie : czy styropian pod podłogówkę musi być idealnie poziomy ? , mam wylany chudziak ale na 8 metrach jest różnicy około3-4cm na poziomie , czy to naprawdę szkodzi podłogówce . Po przyklejeniu papy w miejscach łączeń powstały zgrubienia styropian trochę się kolibie na tych górkach , będzie problem z tym ? I jeszcze jedno aby w miarę wyrównać poziom podłogi przy ścianach muszę dać 6cm styro a bardziej środka około 4cm , na łączeniu powstanie schodek , próbować to jakoś załatać styro 1-2cm czy zostawić i rozłożyć rurę pex ?

----------


## Krzysztof BB

> Dzięki *Krzysztof BB* , 
> A jak widzisz podłogówkę w mojej sytuacji: 
> dom dwukondygnacyjny. 
> Na parterze 6 obiegów podłogówki (70mkw) + 4 suszarki i 1 kaloryfer w garażu.
> 
> I piętro 5 obiegów podłogówki ( 85 mkw) + 1 suszarka w łazience. 
> 
> Naczytałem się na www. podlogowka.pl i ich modułach i mam teraz mętlik w głowie i takei pytania:
> 
> ...


Wszystko jest do wykonania ale jesli nie masz doświadczenia nie radzę - robisz to dla siebie i jak cośs spieprzysz trudno będzie to naprawić bez ponoszeniaa kosztów.
Poproś kogoś obeznanego o pomoc.

Generalnie jeśli chcesz mieć obiegi grzejnikowe i podłogowe to jest wiele rozwiązań.
Staraj się rozdzielacze umiejscowić tak aby były w centrum chodzi o to, żzeby długośćć obiegów była zbliżona i było jak najbliżej od rozdzielacza do pomieszczenia.
Jedną z możliwych konfiguracji jest np Piec (dowolny) -wyjście główne do sprzęgła hydraulicznego-dalej rozgałeżienie na grzejniki i podłogówkę - każdy obieg ze swoją pompą -obydwa powrót do sprzęgła które ma swój powrót do kotła.
Bez sprzęgła też to będzie działać ale dobrze jak ono jest.
Jeśli masz dużo miejsca to można pomyśleć o buforze akumulującym ciepło np z kominka albo pieca na drewno/węgiel za nim układ z mieszczem - tu Piczman Ci doradzi bo on tak ma zrobione.
Generalnie kompleksowy projekt instalaacji warto wykonać przy udziale doświadczonej osoby żeby uniknąć sytuacji  w rodzaju, że któryś grzejnik nie grzeje a wierz mi taki babole zdarzają się nawet hydraulikom...

----------


## Krzysztof BB

> Jeszcze jedno pytanie dlaczego za zaworem 3D i 4D nie dajecie termometrów


Akurat mam termometr i zawór zwrotny (między zaworem a pompą podłogówki) a też mam ciepłą wodę w rurce dochodzącej z powrotu podłoówki do zaworu 3d.
Wygląda na to, że póki jest on otwarty całkowicie to 100% ciepłej wody z kotła idzie na podłogówkę ale kiedy zawór się przymyka to ta woda nie ma gdzie iść więc się jakoś tam przedostaje widocznie zawór to umożliwia - jakby ścierały się 2 przeciwne prądy 1 z powrotu podłogówki i ten od kotła więc który silniejszy tam popłynie woda...
Zapewne jakoś to się miesza trochę do kotła reszta na układ
pytanie czy to normalne czy jakoś inaczej ma działać?
Tak czy inaczej podłogówka ma właśsciwą temperaturę co wskazuje termometr ale zastanawia czy tu kiedy zawór się przymyka ta "para" z pieca  nie idzie w gwizdek? Mam tu na myśli to że piec grzeje wodę która krąży w małym obiegu w kólko i tylko jej część idzie na układ grzewczy.
W efekcie ustawiłem to tak aby zawór był max otwarty i przymyka sie tylko w przypadku przekroczenia max zadanej temperatury a to się chwilowo zdarza po zakończeniu grzania cwu. 
Do tego kiedy zwór się przymknie to piec taktuje z powodu braku innego odbiornika (grzejniki nie uruchomione)
Między zaworem 3d a pompą podłogówki nie ma trójnika i bypassu bo mam pompę elektroniczną która umożłiwia toretycznie takie podłączenie.

----------


## tfor

Mam pytanie, kogo możeci epolecic z czystym sumeineim, zeby mi wyliczył i podał dokąłdnie co potrzeba, żeby w moim domu podłogówka zdała egzamin i żebym był z niej zadowolony. Nie musi to być zakład lub jakaś firma, ale osoba, która zna się na rzeczy i po zapoznaniu się ze szczegółowymi danym będzie  wstanei przyjąc i wykonać zlecenie projektu?

----------


## Krzysztof BB

> czyli uważasz, że nie trzeba robić delatacji np. przy szaflach czy wannie? Wszystko się unormuje?


Dylatacje to temat odrębny i na pewno trzeba je przewidzieć przed wykonaniem wylewek.
Zasadniczo powinny być we wszystkich drzwiach i tam gdzie są duże dysproporcje boków prostokąta. Długie prostokąty trzeba podzielić na 2 lub wiięcej krótszych. Jeśsli są jakieś narożniki to trzeba to uwzględnić bo inaczej wylewka sama sobie zrobi dylatację.
Przy grzejnikach to nie problem ale przy pdołogówce tak.
Rurki w dylatacji muszą być chronione pancerzem po ok. 40cm w każdą  stronę.
Jeśli gdzieś zrobi Ci się samoistna dylatacja to rurki ucierpią.

Dlatego nie warto żałować na zbrojenie i środki uplastyczniające wylewki.
Te włókna niewiele są warte na poddaszu nie dałem zbrojenia tylko te włóna i dylatacje siuę porobiły - na parterze mam i włókna i podwójne zbrojenie - 0 pęknięć zaobserwowanych przez 1,5 roku. Teraz co tam się dzieje nie wiem bo już kafelki położone.

----------


## Piczman

A to ma być projekt na podstawie danych odnośnie zapotrzebowania na ciepło budynku czy i to trzeba wyliczyć?

"osoba, która zna się na rzeczy i po zapoznaniu się ze szczegółowymi danym będzie wstanei przyjąc i wykonać zlecenie projektu"

Z tego wynika że znasz zapotrzebowanie. Tak ?

----------


## tfor

> Napisał tfor
> 
> 
> czyli uważasz, że nie trzeba robić delatacji np. przy szaflach czy wannie? Wszystko się unormuje?
> 
> 
> Dylatacje to temat odrębny i na pewno trzeba je przewidzieć przed wykonaniem wylewek.
> Zasadniczo powinny być we wszystkich drzwiach i tam gdzie są duże dysproporcje boków prostokąta. Długie prostokąty trzeba podzielić na 2 lub wiięcej krótszych. Jeśsli są jakieś narożniki to trzeba to uwzględnić bo inaczej wylewka sama sobie zrobi dylatację.
> Przy grzejnikach to nie problem ale przy pdołogówce tak.
> ...


Jakie włókno i w którym miejscu je uklądasz. A zbrojenie to sitak z oczkiem 10x10? Czy jakaś inna. Jakie zbrojenei i w którym miejscu położone sa te dwie warstwy?

----------


## Piczman

Ja nie mam żadnej siatki, jest zbędna !

----------


## tfor

> Ja nie mam żadnej siatki, jest zbędna !


czyli nie uzbrojałeś jak poniektórzy? W jakiejś instrukcji też nei widziałem, ale na forum juz kilka razy widziałem opis ze zbrojeniem.

----------


## Piczman

U mnie tylko włókna, salon 30 m2 bez dylatacji, reszta zgodnie ze sztuką, bez nacięć i takich tam ,,,

Nic nie pęka, a mam 28 cm styropianu pod wylewką.

----------


## tfor

> U mnie tylko włókna, salon 30 m2 bez dylatacji, reszta zgodnie ze sztuką, bez nacięć i takich tam ,,,
> 
> Nic nie pęka, a mam 28 cm styropianu pod wylewką.


aż tyle styropianu masz? A jakie to są włókna? Co to jest?

----------


## Piczman

Włókna polipropylenowe .
Takie : http://www.artbud.pl/_var/gfx/e629df...404e4c47b2.jpg

----------


## tfor

> Włókna polipropylenowe .
> Takie : http://www.artbud.pl/_var/gfx/e629df...404e4c47b2.jpg


i to się dodaje do jastrychu?  Jak duże tego się daje?

----------


## seba_x

> mam pytanie : czy styropian pod podłogówkę musi być idealnie poziomy ? , mam wylany chudziak ale na 8 metrach jest różnicy około3-4cm na poziomie , czy to naprawdę szkodzi podłogówce . Po przyklejeniu papy w miejscach łączeń powstały zgrubienia styropian trochę się kolibie na tych górkach , będzie problem z tym ? I jeszcze jedno aby w miarę wyrównać poziom podłogi przy ścianach muszę dać 6cm styro a bardziej środka około 4cm , na łączeniu powstanie schodek , próbować to jakoś załatać styro 1-2cm czy zostawić i rozłożyć rurę pex ?



Jak uważacie , musi być idealnie równo ?

----------


## Krzysztof BB

Idealnie nie będzie ale raczej powinno być żebyś miał równomierną grubość wylewki +/- 1 cm.
Dołóż styropianu w zapdnięte miejsca i już.

----------


## Krzysztof BB

> Ja nie mam żadnej siatki, jest zbędna !


Odważna opinia a siatka to nie jakiś duży koszt warto ryzykować?

----------


## Piczman

To tak jak z kołkami do styropianu na ścianie 3 m .
Warto nie warto ale skoro nie trzeba to Ja ich nie dawałem.  :smile:

----------


## tfor

> Napisał Piczman
> 
> Ja nie mam żadnej siatki, jest zbędna !
> 
> 
> Odważna opinia a siatka to nie jakiś duży koszt warto ryzykować?


W takim razie jaka to jest siatka? czy specjalna do tego czy ......?
Druga sprawa jakie jej miejsce w warstrwach? Idąc od dołu to:
1. papa
2. folia
3. styropian wie warstwy
4. siatka?
5. rury
6. wylewka - jastrych
Czy dobrze myślę.
A czy czasem siatka nie niszczy rur, bo przecież płyta pracuje?

----------


## piwopijca

Sa rozne opinie na temat potrzeby dokladania siatki.
Ja dalem siatke pod rurki, do ich zamocowania a wylewke mam z wloknami zbrojacymi wiec jako taka nie byla potrzebna -w sensie zbrojenia wylewki.


Pzdr.

----------


## kulca

> A to ma być projekt na podstawie danych odnośnie zapotrzebowania na ciepło budynku czy i to trzeba wyliczyć?


ja właśnie również szukam kogoś kto mi zrobi projekt podłogówki, zapotrzebowanie na ciepło mam wyliczone, chciałem sam się pobawić programem instal-therm, ale nie mogę znaleźć działającej wersji demo

----------


## kerado28

> Napisał Krzysztof BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Piczman
> 
> ...


1. papa
2. folia
3. styropian wie warstwy
3. rury
6.  jastrych, siatka, jastrych (wsazana posadzka ok. 6cm)
Siatki nie układa się na rury.

----------


## edde

> ........
> Siatki nie układa się na rury.


bo?

----------


## kerado28

A czemu 2 + 2 = 4, a nie 5?

----------


## edde

no i tak właśnie trzeba traktować Twoje rady...

----------


## kerado28

> no i tak właśnie trzeba traktować Twoje rady...


Pytasz, czy twierdzisz?
Poczytaj, pogoogluj, sprawdź.

----------


## mariankossy

> 1. papa
> 2. folia
> 3. styropian wie warstwy
> 3. rury
> 6.  jastrych,* siatka*, jastrych (wsazana posadzka ok. 6cm)
> *Siatki nie układa się na rury.*


  :Roll:  

Cosik się nie zgadza : 
3. rury
6.  jastrych,* siatka*, jastrych

----------


## Sali

> Napisał kerado28
> 
> 
> 1. papa
> 2. folia
> 3. styropian wie warstwy
> 3. rury
> 6.  jastrych,* siatka*, jastrych (wsazana posadzka ok. 6cm)
> *Siatki nie układa się na rury.*
> ...


Wszystko się zgadza, jeżeli posadzkę zbroi się siatką to jest właśnie właściwa metoda.

na rury idzie jastrych tak ze 2,5 cm potem *siatka* i reszta jastrychu.
dzięki temu siatka nie dotyka rur i jest we właściwej głębokości jastrychu. znowu Ci nie wyszło   :big grin:

----------


## tfor

> Napisał mariankossy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kerado28
> 
> ...


Ale jastrych te 2,5 cm ma wyschną przed klenym wylaniem jastrychu czy od razu jaksię położy te 2,5 cm i położyć siatkę i od razu zalewać dalej jastrych? Czy wóczas jastrych nie podzieli się na dwie części? A powinein być monolit. 
Pytałęm jaka to jest siatka? Jak sie nazywa ?

----------


## Mr_Mabram

Wszystko się zgadza "jastrych siatka jastrych". Przykrywasz rury warstwą jastrychu najpierw, potem kladziesz na ta warstwa zbrojenie i znowu warstwa jastrychu. Nikt ci nie każe przysypać "100m2" rurek najpierw jastrychem i potem ukladać zbrojenie na wszystkim itd... Robisz to stopniowo jedno pomieszczenie i tyle   :smile:

----------


## kerado28

Jeśli chcesz układać siatke, to najpierw jastrych ok. 2,5cm (jak pisali poprzednicy), później układamy siatkę, a następnie drugą część jastrych - wszystko to robimy za jednym zamachem (siatka powinna być prawie "w połowie" posadzki - ma ona służyć jak zbrojenie i dlatego powinna być gdzieś po środku.

----------


## Sali

> Ale jastrych te 2,5 cm ma wyschną przed klenym wylaniem jastrychu czy od razu jaksię położy te 2,5 cm i położyć siatkę i od razu zalewać dalej jastrych? Czy wóczas jastrych nie podzieli się na dwie części? A powinein być monolit. 
> Pytałęm jaka to jest siatka? Jak sie nazywa ?


nic się nie oddzieli robi się to na bierząco, a siatka zbrojeniowa zwykła fi 1,5-6 mm oczko 15x15 lub 10x10 zalezy od powierzchni i spodziewanej nośności, osobiście bym nie dawał, chyba ze w garażu. Wystarczą tylko włókna polipropylenowe i plastyfikator

----------


## Wirecki

> Napisał Piczman
> 
> Włókna polipropylenowe .
> Takie : http://www.artbud.pl/_var/gfx/e629df...404e4c47b2.jpg
> 
> 
> i to się dodaje do jastrychu?  Jak duże tego się daje?


 Ano dodaje. Ten kto chce.
Zgodnie z zaleceniami 0,6-0,9 kg na m3. Szukaj też na allegro.

----------


## Wirecki

> a siatka zbrojeniowa zwykła *fi 1,5-6 mm* oczko 15x15 lub 10x10


 Spory rozrzut.... Wg mnie 6mm to gruuuuuuba przesada...

----------


## Sali

> Napisał Sali
> 
>  a siatka zbrojeniowa zwykła *fi 1,5-6 mm* oczko 15x15 lub 10x10
> 
> 
>  Spory rozrzut.... Wg mnie 6mm to gruuuuuuba przesada...


wg mnie też, ja tylko pisałem o typach siatki, a nie o tym jaką ma zastosować, ja oprócz garażu to bym wogóle nie dawał

----------


## ekimek

Witam,

W remontowanym domu chciałbym położyć ogrzewanie podłogowe w 2 małych łazienkach. Jedna o powierzchni ok 7m2 na parterze i nad nią na poddaszu o powierzchni ok 16m2. Teraz jest wylewka na całej powierzchni mieszkania. Pytanie moje dotyczy minimalnej grubości wylewki na rurkach, tzn. w salonie chciałbym dać deski, czyli legary 5x10 na to osb i coś typu berlinecka, czyli wychodzi ok 14 cm. W łazienkach chciałbym dać styropian 10 cm, folia, rurki wylewka i płytki. 
Jest szansa, że zrównam poziomy? Oczywiście żeby było zrobione zgodnie ze sztuką... 
W obu przypadkach chcę dać zawór rtl na powrocie. Może być przy tak małej powierzchni?

Pozdrawiam i proszę o odpowiedź

----------


## tfor

A jak jest wskazane zapotrzebowanie na 20 st.C to nie jest za mało przy takiej zimie? To zapotzrebowanie to jest to samo, ze na termomrtrze będzie też 20 st. C? można więcej później podkręcić czy to jest już max? Czy lepiej zrobić  22 st. C i późniwej ewentualnei przykręcić?

----------


## janekbo

> W remontowanym domu chciałbym położyć ogrzewanie podłogowe w 2 małych łazienkach. Jedna o powierzchni ok 7m2 na parterze i nad nią na poddaszu o powierzchni ok 16m2. ...
> W obu przypadkach chcę dać zawór rtl na powrocie. Może być przy tak małej powierzchni?....


Ja bym nie komplikował sobie instalacji z powodu dwóch małych łazienek.Ppołóż elektryczne maty grzejne tam gdzie chcesz żeby było ciepło i będzie dobrze, będziesz miał święty spokój i łatwo i tanio to sobie zasterujesz. Będziesz miał duże ciepłe grzejniki w łazienkach i prostą instalację CO.  
Bardzo dużo powierzchni grzejnej Ci odpadnie ze względu na szafki, zlewy, wanny, prysznice. A elektryczna podłogówka działa szybko i jest dużo tańsza w wykonaniu. W użytkowaniu też będzie porównywalna dlatego, że będziesz mógł grzać kiedy chcesz, a nie cały czas jak w wodnej.

----------


## Akrimka

Witam
Który z tych rozdzielaczy polecacie, ..??


http://www.allegro.pl/item890110768_...cz_gratis.html

http://www.allegro.pl/item868589398_...y_produkt.html

Bede miał kocioł na groszel, wymiennik płytowy pomiedzu kotłem a obegami podłogówki i do tego na drugim 6cio obwodowym zwykłym grzejniki.

----------


## art_boss

W sumie to wszystkie tanie na allegro składają jakieś dzieci nóżkami  :wink: 
Nie znam tych, ale mogę powiedzieć że sprzedawane przez Insbud są z tej wyższej części niższej półki.
I też masz do wyboru półnypelki 16 czy 20 w tej samej cenie.

----------


## Daga&Adam

> Witam
> Który z tych rozdzielaczy polecacie, ..??
> 
> 
> http://www.allegro.pl/item890110768_...cz_gratis.html
> 
> http://www.allegro.pl/item868589398_...y_produkt.html
> 
> Bede miał kocioł na groszel, wymiennik płytowy pomiedzu kotłem a obegami podłogówki i do tego na drugim 6cio obwodowym zwykłym grzejniki.


Ten drugi nie ma rotametrow.. Bezsensu  :smile:  Ja bym wybral "standard", czyli ten pierwszy - rotametry na zasilaniu + wkladki pod glowice na powrocie. Jak nie planujesz termostatow w pokojach to nawet sa tansze wersje bez tych wkladek. Ile tansze, to nie wiem  :smile: 
pozdr.

----------


## art_boss

Fakt, zapomniałem o rotametrach, bez nich "tymi ręcami" jest ciężko.

----------


## Daga&Adam

> W sumie to wszystkie tanie na allegro składają jakieś dzieci nóżkami


Ja kupilem na allegro od www.sklepco.pl (bodaj nick sklep-co), kosztowaly odpowiednio bodajze 300 - 500 - 700 pln (5 - 7 - 12 obwodow) i bardzo sobie chwale - sa solidne. Zreszta co tu moze nie dzialac - to tylko kawalek zelastwa  :smile: 
pozdr.

----------


## Akrimka

To moze dołoyć troszkę i wziąc ten z Kusmetu z tymi rotametrami i wkładkami pod głowice...?

http://www.allegro.pl/item870261918_..._473_7_ob.html

Czy rotametry sa konieczne? A moze to wkladki sa wazniejsze? A imbusami nie idzie wyregulowac?

----------


## janekbo

> Zreszta co tu moze nie dzialac - to tylko kawalek zelastwa


A na przykład, mocniej pociągniesz francuzem a tu kawałek rozdzielacza w ręku... Oczywiście też jestem zdania, że rozdzielacz to rozdzielacz i dlatego kupiłem te z kusmetu.

----------


## art_boss

No i jest w tym patriotyzm lokalny, w końcu to producent a nie importer  :wink:

----------


## Daga&Adam

> Napisał Daga&Adam
> 
>  Zreszta co tu moze nie dzialac - to tylko kawalek zelastwa 
> 
> 
> A na przykład, mocniej pociągniesz francuzem a tu kawałek rozdzielacza w ręku... Oczywiście też jestem zdania, że rozdzielacz to rozdzielacz i dlatego kupiłem te z kusmetu.


 :wink: 

Te moje z sklepco mialy praktycznie wszystkie elementy na gumowych uszczelkach, a ich nawet nie mozna za mocno dokrecic - ot tyle co da sie reka i z pol czy caly obrot kluczem  :smile:  Mysle ze wiekszosc tak jest zbudowana, nie wyobrazam sobie uszczelniania konopiami np. 24 nypli i 24 przejsc na pex w rozdzielaczu 12-to obiegowym  :Smile: 
pozdr.

----------


## michalwdowski

Też kupiłem te z kusmetu. 
Teść wracał z wawy i pofatygował się tam osobiście. Nawet upust wytargował  :big grin:  
Szafki już zamontowane. Prawdopodobnie w tym tygodniu będą rozkładane podłogówki.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Piczman

> Fakt, zapomniałem o rotametrach, bez nich "tymi ręcami" jest ciężko.


Wykonanie podłogówki przez "profesjonalną" firmę i brak rotametrów to jeszcze gorsze rozwiązanie   :Wink2:  
Uważam że jeśli jest wszystko rzetelnie policzone to temp. powinny się zgadzać bez regulacji przepływami ale zdarza się że w salonie przebywa się częściej i dłużej niż np. w gabinecie i wtedy różnice są ze względu na zyski bytowe.
W tych i wielu innych sytuacjach rotametry rozwiązują sprawę znakomicie.
Ja mam Kusmet !

----------


## 1950

> Napisał art_boss
> 
> Fakt, zapomniałem o rotametrach, bez nich "tymi ręcami" jest ciężko.
> 
> 
> Wykonanie podłogówki przez "profesjonalną" firmę i brak rotametrów to jeszcze gorsze rozwiązanie   
> Uważam że jeśli jest wszystko rzetelnie policzone to temp. powinny się zgadzać bez regulacji przepływami ale zdarza się że w salonie przebywa się częściej i dłużej niż np. w gabinecie i wtedy różnice są ze względu na zyski bytowe.
> W tych i wielu innych sytuacjach rotametry rozwiązują sprawę znakomicie.
> Ja mam Kusmet !


brak przepływomierzy to wcale nie błąd,
owszem są bardzo przydatne, ale wyregulowanie jej to nie aż taki problem,

----------


## Teves

Do regulacji bardzo dobrze sprawdza się pirometr  :smile:  szybki pomiar temp. na powrocie i wiadomo co wraca. A zmianę przepływu mierzy się ilością obrotów śruby.

----------


## Krzysztof BB

Tylko przez śrubę nie widać czy jest przepływ czy nie.
To czasem może być uciążliwe.

----------


## Krzysztof BB

> Napisał Krzysztof BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Piczman
> 
> ...


Osobiście mam siatkę pod rurkami i nad rurkami.
Ta na dole posłużyła za mocowanie rurek bo te klipsy nic nie warte przy miękkim styropianie - tak powinien być twardy ale ten odpowiedni kosztowałby mnie 9 tys PLN więc kupiłem taki za 3tys.   :Confused:  

Drugą siatkę zatopili mixokreciarze dałem tą cieńszą 3 mm.

Można nie dawać wcale ale ja mam porównanie na poddaszu mam tylko włókna na parterze zbrojone i po roku na poddaszu pojawiło się sporo pęknięć wylewki pomimo dylatacji. Nie martwi mnie to bo tam będą grzejniki.
Na parterze wszędzie było OK. Nie wiem czy warto ryzykowac niekontrolowane pęknięcia kiedy w jastrychu mamy zatopione rurki - takie pęknięcie może uszkodzić rurkę.

Poza tym jesteś pewien że nie postawisz czegoś ciężkiego na podłodze?

Co do możliwości uszkodzenia rurek przez siatkę też mnie to martwi ale tłumaczę to sobie tak że siatka dolan została wgniecoina w styropian pod ciężarem jastrychu i jej działanie na rurki zostało zneutralizowane.
Poza tym jastrych unieruchomił rurki wiec nic nie powinno się stać zresztą wielu ludzi ma tak zroboine od lat i nic się nie dzieje.
Siatka zbrojąca natomiast nie dotyka rurek z pewnością im nie zaszkodzi.
Najwięcej szkód rurki doświadczają przed zalaniem bo nie ma siły - zawsze ktoś po nich chodzi....

----------


## Teves

> Tylko przez śrubę nie widać czy jest przepływ czy nie.
> To czasem może być uciążliwe.


Przez termometr/pirometr  widać  :smile:

----------


## Krzysztof BB

Temperaturę a nie przepływ.
Poza tym trzeba go mieć na stałe a tak otwieram drzwiczki i widzę płynie lub nie i z jaką prędkością.
Jak chcesz pirometrem stwierdzić czy prędkość przepływu jest w odpowiednim zakresie?
U mnie np pętla od garażu ma zimny powrót zwłaszcza w duży mróz bo przepływ jest minimalny aby uzyskać ok. 10C i po drodze woda wystygnie.

----------


## Teves

> Jak chcesz pirometrem stwierdzić czy prędkość przepływu jest w odpowiednim zakresie?
> U mnie np pętla od garażu ma zimny powrót zwłaszcza w duży mróz bo przepływ jest minimalny aby uzyskać ok. 10C i po drodze woda wystygnie.


Mierzę temp. na powrocie i wiem czy grzeje czy nie, nie miałem nigdy przepływomierzy i radzę sobie pirometrem, (przy okazji zweryfikowałem poprawność montażu okien).  Jak uważam ze muszę gdzieś przepływ zmienić to przestawiam go stopniowo w odpowiednią stronę o 1/4 obrotu do uzyskania zakładanego efektu. Trochę jak z prądem elektrycznym nie muszę widzieć, że płynie (strasznie małe te elektrony) wystarczy mi obserwacja jasności świecenia żarówki i pomiar napięcia.

----------


## Krzysztof BB

> [
> Mierzę temp. na powrocie i wiem czy grzeje czy nie, nie miałem nigdy przepływomierzy i radzę sobie pirometrem, (przy okazji zweryfikowałem poprawność montażu okien).  ....


Oczywiście rozumiem, pomiar temperatury daje duzo informacji i można i nawet trzeba tak robic aczkolwiek jak pisałem nie zawsze jest to wygodne (wspomniana celowo zimna końcówka pętli).
Zgoda, że znając pewną wartość wyliczysz inną ale wygodniej jest mieć bezpośredni odczyt.
Co do pirometru to też chyba pożyczę z pracy bo mi akurat brakuje informacji o temperaturze na powrotach z oddzielnych pętli - znam tylko TP wody powracającej do pieca a to nie zawsze jest zgodne z rzeczywistością bo zawór 3d wprowadza domieszki ciepłej wody.
Wniosek najlepiej miećc wszystko co się da  :big grin:  
Przy okazji jaki masz spadek temperatrury?

----------


## Teves

> Przy okazji jaki masz spadek temperatrury?


Jestem w trakcie lekkiej przebudowy, dokładam drugie zasilenie do rozdzielacza na pietrze bo miałem za małą średnice. moje spadki były na poziomie 10C a to jest za dużo. Chcę uzyskać spadki na poziomie 6 lub 7 C z możliwością  takiego przyśpieszenia pompy , dla dużych mrozów, aby uzyskać 5 C

----------


## Krzysztof BB

> ... moje spadki były na poziomie 10C a to jest za dużo. Chcę uzyskać spadki na poziomie 6 lub 7 C z możliwością  takiego przyśpieszenia pompy , dla dużych mrozów, aby uzyskać 5 C


No i sprowadza sie jednak do prędkości przepływu..
Jak ją podniesiesz to piec ma mniej czasu na nagrzanie wody w efekcie zwiększy moc aby uzyskać zadaną TZ. 

Pod kątem ekonomiki u mnie spadek 10C sprawdza sie chyba najlepiej.
No ale to też zalezy od ilości wody w obiegu - długości pętli.
Moje pętle mają max ok. 90 mb.
W krótszych pętlach jak np łazienka (40m) spadek jest mniejszy - wyczuwalne ręką  co daje mozliwość przymknięcia przepływu ale akurat w łazience mogę mieć cieplej. 
W sumie to ja bardziej zwracam uwage na temperaturę podłogi - w łaazience, wiatrołapie i początku hallu  wyczuwalnie ciepła pod ręką a w salonie kuchni jadalni i sypialni niewyczuwalna tj neutralna.
Ostatniej nocy miałem TZ/TP = 40/30C

----------


## Teves

> No i sprowadza sie jednak do prędkości przepływu..
> Jak ją podniesiesz to piec ma mniej czasu na nagrzanie wody w efekcie zwiększy moc aby uzyskać zadaną TZ.


Dlatego będę miał bufor i dla pieca będzie to rybka, a większa przepływ to niższe temperatury zasilania i możliwość "głębszego" rozładowania bufora.

----------


## michalwdowski

Jaka jest minimalna temperatura do rozkładania podłogówki?

Grzeję tylko kozą, w garażu jest niewiele lepiej niż na zewnątrz bo pod drzwiami wielka dziura. 

Michał

----------


## pit79

Panowie powiedzcie mi  bo nie wiem czy dobrze wszystko połączyłem.   
Na jednej belce od podłogówki mam wkręcone  zawory - to jest moje zasilanie (góna belka)
Dolan  belka  to powrót i tam mam te  przepływomierze.   Czy tak jest poprawnie?  Bo spotkałem się już z kilkoma opiniami?

----------


## Daga&Adam

> Panowie powiedzcie mi  bo nie wiem czy dobrze wszystko połączyłem.   
> Na jednej belce od podłogówki mam wkręcone  zawory - to jest moje zasilanie (góna belka)
> Dolan  belka  to powrót i tam mam te  przepływomierze.   Czy tak jest poprawnie?  Bo spotkałem się już z kilkoma opiniami?


Na odwrot. W zasadzie tak tez powinno dzialac tylko nie wiem czy przy odwroconym obiegu przeplywomierze beda wogole cos pokazywac. Pokazuja ?  :smile:  Jak regulujesz - zmieniaja sie wskazania ? Czy domykasz zasilanie, czy powrot - zmniejszasz w danej petli przeplyw. Tak mi sie wydaje  :smile: 
pozdr.

----------


## pit79

Ja w sumie dlatego pytam  bo te przepływomierze  stoją u mnie w miejscu i nie reagują na kręcenie.  W sumie  pytam  bo nie wiem do końca jak  to  mam teraz  weregulować.

----------


## Daga&Adam

> Ja w sumie dlatego pytam  bo te przepływomierze  stoją u mnie w miejscu i nie reagują na kręcenie.  W sumie  pytam  bo nie wiem do końca jak  to  mam teraz  weregulować.


A nie mozesz ich zamienic ? U mnie wkladki i rotametry maja taki sam gwint i sa na uszczelce gumowej - przekrecenie ich zajeloby mi moze pol godzinki z wypiciem browarka w trakcie  :smile: 
pozdr.

----------


## pit79

Zastanawiałem sie na tym. Musiałbym wyłączyć pompę, zamknąć  zawory na zasialniu i powrocie , z zaworów spuścić wodę  troszkę wody i myślę że można brać się za próbe odkręcenia.  Coś mi kołacze we łbie że jak kupowałem  belkę to coś mi sprzedający mówił że  on są jakoś  przyklejone  lub coś takiego,  ale  chyba  mozna to między bajki wsadzić.  W czwartek spróbuje to pozamieniać.

----------


## Pinok

Pytanie do osób posiadających przepływomierze.

Czy woda w nich jest przejrzysta ?

U mnie jest strasznie czerwona (jakby rdza) chociaż układ nowo zrobiony, działa niecałe 3 miesiące.

----------


## Daga&Adam

> Pytanie do osób posiadających przepływomierze.
> 
> Czy woda w nich jest przejrzysta ?
> 
> U mnie jest strasznie czerwona (jakby rdza) chociaż układ nowo zrobiony, działa niecałe 3 miesiące.


U mnie b. czysta. Posiadam bufor 1000l - byc moze wiekszosc kamienia opadla w nim a nie w rurach ? :smile: 
pozdr.

----------


## mariankossy

> Pytanie do osób posiadających przepływomierze.
> 
> Czy woda w nich jest przejrzysta ?
> 
> U mnie jest strasznie czerwona (jakby rdza) chociaż układ nowo zrobiony, działa niecałe 3 miesiące.


U mnie  brązowe jak niemyta szklanka po herbacie ( żelazo itp się wytraciło )  :Roll:

----------


## listek

> U mnie  brązowe jak niemyta szklanka po herbacie ( żelazo itp się wytraciło )


a myślałem ze u mnie coś się zje..zepsuło.
Dlaczego woda nie jest przeźroczysta?
Jak spuszczam wodę z rozdzielacza to jest czysta, a w rotometrach brązowa.   :Confused:

----------


## pit79

Nurtuje mnie jeszcze jedna rzecz.  To że mam zamienione  zawory z przepływomierzami już wiem ale  jescze jedna sprawa nie daje mi spokoju.
Mianowicie:

Podłogówkę robiłem sam. 
20 dni temu popłynął mi gaz i ciepła woda pojawiła się w CO.
Jastrych miał wtedy na powierzchni jakieś 9st  w domu było ok 10. Parę dni wcześniej jastrych na powierzchni miał ok  0st. 

Zacząłem  grzać po ok tygodniu gdzania  temp w domu wzrosła do ok 19st  potem było juz lepiej ok 20 -22. 
Po 15 dniach miałem na zasilaniu jakieś 40st na powrocie 30st. 

W ostatni piątek jak wróciłem z pracy do domu okazało się że  w nocy wyłączył mi się piec i temperatura spadła w domu do 14-15 st.
Po odpaleniu pieca i temp zasilania  mam teraz w domu ok 18-19st. Na podłoge idzie 45st, wraca ok 30st.  

Zastanawiam się czy popełniłem błąd w  układaniu rurek,  czy też poprostu muszę poczekać aż się wygrzeje jastrych.  Jeśli tak to ile on się będzie wygrzewać? 

Inna śprawą jest fakt że strop nad którym jest nieogrzewane poddasze jak narazie  i niezaizolowany dach   jest przykryty  wełną która  mogłaby być lepiej ułożona i moze stąd te straty. Pozatym mój dom jest drewniany przez co szybciej reaguje na zmiany temp na zewnątrz niz podłogówka.  Czy moja podłoga  wogóle kiedyś sie wygrzeje czy za rzadko mam ułozone  rurki? 

Co tym myślicie bo ja juz nie wiem czy mam byc  zalamany czy sie cieszyc?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## manieq82

> Jaka jest minimalna temperatura do rozkładania podłogówki?
> 
> Grzeję tylko kozą, w garażu jest niewiele lepiej niż na zewnątrz bo pod drzwiami wielka dziura. 
> 
> Michał


za chwilę idę rozkładać
ja pozatykałem wszelkie dziury - zwłaszcza te przy murłacie - folią lub styropianem
i choć koza robi tylko 0stopni na dole w salonie to na górze też szło robić - nawet kurteczkę po chwili zdejmuję jak sie rozkręcę  :big tongue: 
dziś zaczynam dół więc będzie zupełnie extra
rada: przed kręceniem trzymaj rurki blisko kozy będą może bardziej "miękkie" choć może niekoniecznie ale warto spróbować  :smile: 
ogólnie: jak masz za dużo czasu można się pobawić - ale przyjemnie to nie będzie  :sad:

----------


## Krzysztof BB

> Zastanawiałem sie na tym. Musiałbym wyłączyć pompę, zamknąć  zawory na zasialniu i powrocie , z zaworów spuścić wodę  troszkę wody i myślę że można brać się za próbe odkręcenia.  Coś mi kołacze we łbie że jak kupowałem  belkę to coś mi sprzedający mówił że  on są jakoś  przyklejone  lub coś takiego,  ale  chyba  mozna to między bajki wsadzić.  W czwartek spróbuje to pozamieniać.


Ja mam akurat  przepływomierz na belce powrotnej która jest na dole.
Działa.

----------


## widmoboy

> Napisał pit79
> 
> Zastanawiałem sie na tym. Musiałbym wyłączyć pompę, zamknąć  zawory na zasialniu i powrocie , z zaworów spuścić wodę  troszkę wody i myślę że można brać się za próbe odkręcenia.  Coś mi kołacze we łbie że jak kupowałem  belkę to coś mi sprzedający mówił że  on są jakoś  przyklejone  lub coś takiego,  ale  chyba  mozna to między bajki wsadzić.  W czwartek spróbuje to pozamieniać.
> 
> 
> Ja mam akurat  przepływomierz na belce powrotnej która jest na dole.
> Działa.


A jest tak samo zbudowany jak inne?
Bo na zasilaniu woda ciągnie ze sobą talerzyk a sprężyna stawia opór . A na powrocie woda będzie pchać talerzyk.
Pytam, bo mam do założenia rotametry a szybciej bym miał zakładając je na powrocie.

----------


## Krzysztof BB

> Pytanie do osób posiadających przepływomierze.
> 
> Czy woda w nich jest przejrzysta ?
> 
> U mnie jest strasznie czerwona (jakby rdza) chociaż układ nowo zrobiony, działa niecałe 3 miesiące.


U mnie przejrzysta od Sierpnia 2009.

----------


## pit79

tez jestem ciekaw, ale najprościej będzie jak przełoże jeden i zobaczę co i jak.

----------


## Krzysztof BB

> A jest tak samo zbudowany jak inne?
> Bo na zasilaniu woda ciągnie ze sobą talerzyk a sprężyna stawia opór . A na powrocie woda będzie pchać talerzyk.
> Pytam, bo mam do założenia rotametry a szybciej bym miał zakładając je na powrocie.


Nie wiem jak są inne zbudowane mój wygląda tak, że wewnątrz ma taki czerwony grzybek wewnątrz małej menzurki ze skalą, który unosi się tym wyżej im więcej wody płynie.
Wskazuje na skali od 0-5 l/min.
Mam taki na każdym obiegu.
Sądzę, że jak napisałaś wszystko zalezy od konstrukcji tego ustrojstwa i producent powinien podawac sposób montażu.

----------


## RadziejS

Rotametr z kulką na górze musi być na zasilaniu - ruch kulki w dół pokazuje przepływ
Z kulką na dole - na powrocie, kulka przy przepływie idzie do góry.

Czyli - zależy od modelu. Źle jeśli zamontuje się odwrotnie, wtedy nic nie pokaże, a i przepływ utrudni (chyba)

----------


## marek.ha

A jaką grubość jastrycha zrobiliście?

----------


## kulca

Będę robił podłogówkę zasilaną z pieca gazowego, jednofunkcyjny kondensat, plus drabinki w łazienkach, jak lepiej zrobić:
- zasilanie na wyjściu z pieca niższe, aby uzyskać jak najlepsze warunki kondensacji, ale ta sama woda zasila drabinki które słabiej grzeją, czy
- zasilanie z pieca wyższe, na podłogówki w pomieszczeniach poza łazienkami przez mieszacz, a do łazienek doprowadzić do drabinek tą cieplejszą wodę i z tego samego dojścia na podłogę przez RTL?

----------


## Sali

sprawdź parametry drabinki na tak małym zasilaniu jak pogodówka to sam sobie odpowiesz, podpowiem Ci, że nie wiem czy ze 150 W uzyskasz. lepiej chyba dać drabinki tylko elektryczne z termostatami temp pomieszczenia i w razie czego w okresach nie pracującego CO też można użyć. Ja przynajmniej tak sobie robie bo mi mocy z powierzchni brakuje i w najgorsze mrozy będę się posiłkował drabinką, oraz do suszenia ręczników.




> Będę robił podłogówkę zasilaną z pieca gazowego, jednofunkcyjny kondensat, plus drabinki w łazienkach, jak lepiej zrobić:
> - zasilanie na wyjściu z pieca niższe, aby uzyskać jak najlepsze warunki kondensacji, ale ta sama woda zasila drabinki które słabiej grzeją, czy
> - zasilanie z pieca wyższe, na podłogówki w pomieszczeniach poza łazienkami przez mieszacz, a do łazienek doprowadzić do drabinek tą cieplejszą wodę i z tego samego dojścia na podłogę przez RTL?

----------


## kulca

Tak, grzałki dam, choćby na okres przejściowy  :smile: 
Jeden z fachowców robiących mi wycenę powiedział że samą podłogówką będzie ciężko te łazienki ogrzać do 23-25 stopni podłogówką, że musi być ta ciepła drabinka.
A jak myślicie, czy dużo więcej piec kondensacyjny spali gazu pracując przy temperaturach rzędu 60-65 aniżeli 30/40?

----------


## Piczman

A dużo zapłaciłeś za to aby kondensował ?   :smile: 

Tzn. ile kosztował podobny ale "zwykły" gaziak ?

----------


## kulca

piec jeszcze nie kupiony, na pewno musi być z zamkniętą komorą spalania, co do kondensatu to kwestia do przemyślenia

----------


## Krzysztof BB

> A jak myślicie, czy dużo więcej piec kondensacyjny spali gazu pracując przy temperaturach rzędu 60-65 aniżeli 30/40?


Przy takich temperaturach to piec ogrzewa wodę w zasobniku a nie CO.
Ostatnią dobę mój pracuje na 30C.
A drabinki w łazience u mnie niet.

----------


## Krzysztof BB

> Napisał Krzysztof BB
> 
> No i sprowadza sie jednak do prędkości przepływu..
> Jak ją podniesiesz to piec ma mniej czasu na nagrzanie wody w efekcie zwiększy moc aby uzyskać zadaną TZ. 
> 
> 
> Dlatego będę miał bufor i dla pieca będzie to rybka, a większa przepływ to niższe temperatury zasilania i możliwość "głębszego" rozładowania bufora.


Bufor mi się też marzy ale raczej trudno mi to zrealizować bo mam mało przestrzeni na taki mebel :sad: 
Póki co użyłem pirometru i jak się spodziewałem przy różnicy TZ-TP = 5C piec chodził na wyższej mocy niż własne minimum wolę nawet nie myśleć jakie byłoby zużycie gazu przy takim ustawieniu bo tylko z tytułu eksperymentów wzrosło o 5m3/dobę!.
Na taką różnicę musiałbym mieć krótsze pętle a tego już sie nie da zrobić.
Ustaliłem rt na 7C i póki co jest dobrze za ostatnią dobę 6m3  
(t.zewn. -5 do -13C)  :smile:

----------


## marek.ha

Ponowie pytanie, jaka powinna być prawidłowa grubość jastrycha (posadzki) przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym?

----------


## listek

> Ponowie pytanie, jaka powinna być prawidłowa grubość jastrycha (posadzki) przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym?


Zalecana grubość to 4,5 cm ponad rurkę. Standardowo wychodzi min 6cm.

----------


## kerado28

Mi napisano w innym wątku, że może być więcej niż 6, nawet 10cm - lepszy akumulator ciepła   :Wink2:

----------


## edde

to też zależy co chcemy osiągnąć, bo z akumulacją idzie w parze bezwładność, grubszy jastrych dłużej "trzyma" ciepło ale też dłużej się nagrzewa, niektórym sympatykom tradycyjnych grzejników przeszkadza to, że w 15minut nie podniosą drastycznie temperatury pomieszczenia  :Wink2:

----------


## an-bud

Wiam.
Widział ktoś może tak wykonaną podłogówkę wodną?:
-izolacja z rowkami pokryta folią alu, wciska się w nią rurki i to przykryte tylko panelami podłogowymi (bez zalewania p#$%^& betonem)

ps. widziałem   :Wink2:  , tylko gdzie to kupić? zamówić?
 akumulatorem ma być bufor   :Wink2:

----------


## listek

> Wiam.
> Widział ktoś może tak wykonaną podłogówkę wodną?:
> -izolacja z rowkami pokryta folią alu, wciska się w nią rurki i to przykryte tylko panelami podłogowymi (bez zalewania p#$%^& betonem)
> 
> ps. widziałem   , tylko gdzie to kupić? zamówić?
>  akumulatorem ma być bufor


o to chodzi?

http://www.tece.pl/index.php?action=...ory=1&group=49

----------


## an-bud

Nie, gladkie to było z rowkami.

----------


## 1950

tutaj i tutaj i tutaj i tutaj
Jurek jak coś więcej, to pisz na PW

----------


## an-bud

> tutaj i tutaj i tutaj i tutaj
> Jurek jak coś więcej, to pisz na PW


 Dzięki Andrzej, to jest troszkę podobne   :Wink2:  


ale do przykrycia płytą jastrychową, mam jeszcze trochę czasu.

----------


## 1950

herz i variotherm to systemy o łącznej grubości podłogówki około 3 cm, 
coś takiego można zastosować jak ktoś się za późno zdecydował na podłogówkę,

----------


## Piczman

Ależ to na zdjęciu pięknie wygląda   :big grin:

----------


## kulca

podpowiedzcie mi jak najlepiej zrealizować taki układ:
w całym domu podłogówka, do tego zasobnik Cwu200l, piec jednofunkcyjny, i tu w sumie nie byłoby problemu, jednak w łazienkach chcę jeszcze dodatkowo umieścić kaloryfery ręcznikowe, i teraz jak to zrobić, czy temp. CO z pieca wyższa na te grzejniki a poprzez mieszacz na podłogówkę, czy temp. z pieca jak na podłogówkę, a te drabinki kupić większej mocy aby na niskiej temperaturze suszyły ręczniki?

----------


## Deamos

Podlacz drabinke lazienkowa jak petle podlogowki bez komplikowania, bedzie dobrze, reczniczek Ci wyschnie  :smile:

----------


## kulca

do rozdzielacza od podłogówki? a nie będzie tamtędy z racji mniejszego oporu woda bardziej leciała?

----------


## Piczman

Będzie !
I co z tego ?  :smile:  
Dołóż jeszcze grzałkę.

----------


## kulca

czyli reasumując, mam np 12 obwodów podłogówki, kupuje rozdzielacz 14 obwodowy, i do pozostałych podłączam drabinki w łazienkach, w każda wsadzam grzałkę, ale ona jest jako zapasowe źródło kiedy piec nie będzie grzał (jesień, wiosna, okresy przejściowe), natomiast z pieca bez żadnych mieszaczy puszczam wodę na rozdzielacz, ustawiając odpowiednie parametry wody na piecu?

----------


## langerob25

> podpowiedzcie mi jak najlepiej zrealizować taki układ:
> w całym domu podłogówka, do tego zasobnik Cwu200l, piec jednofunkcyjny, i tu w sumie nie byłoby problemu, jednak w łazienkach chcę jeszcze dodatkowo umieścić kaloryfery ręcznikowe, i teraz jak to zrobić, czy temp. CO z pieca wyższa na te grzejniki a poprzez mieszacz na podłogówkę, czy temp. z pieca jak na podłogówkę, a te drabinki kupić większej mocy aby na niskiej temperaturze suszyły ręczniki?


Ja mam zamiar zrealizować opcję 2 ,czyli większe drabinki .Nie trzeba komplikowac uklładu zbytnio

----------


## kulca

no właśnie ja też ku tej opcji się skłaniam, a czy nie trzeba jakoś kryzować przepływu, czy nie będzie źle jak będą w miarę równe obwody podłogówki i do tego drabinki, czy na osobnym rozdzielaczu je lepiej zrobić?

----------


## langerob25

> no właśnie ja też ku tej opcji się skłaniam, a czy nie trzeba jakoś kryzować przepływu, czy nie będzie źle jak będą w miarę równe obwody podłogówki i do tego drabinki, czy na osobnym rozdzielaczu je lepiej zrobić?


Myśle,że regulacja wystarczy.U mnie będą podłączone jako osobne obwody,ale na tych samych rozdzielaczach.Nie wiem czy to jest poprawnie,ale taka jest moja koncepcja.

----------


## edde

> no właśnie ja też ku tej opcji się skłaniam, a czy nie trzeba jakoś kryzować przepływu, czy nie będzie źle jak będą w miarę równe obwody podłogówki i do tego drabinki, czy na osobnym rozdzielaczu je lepiej zrobić?


przepływy poszczególnych pętli (lub też obwodu drabinki) regulujesz na rozdzielaczu, nie ma sensu ani potrzeby stosowania oddzielnego rozdzielacza

----------


## kulca

reguluje przepływomierzem tym samym co podłogówkę, czy termostatem?

----------


## edde

nie tym samym tylko takim samym  :Wink2:

----------


## kulca

:smile: 
no to super, już miałem wizję jakiegoś zespołu mieszającego, przez co temp. z pieca były by wyższe i kondensat byłby mniej opłacalny
a tak malinka

jaka macie moc kaloryfera łazienkowego przy podłączeniu do obiegu podłogówki, ew. jak tą moc dobrać?

----------


## kemot_73

Pytanie poruszone w innym wątku - 
Czy zasadne było by aby zamiast foli (pianki) zastosować styropian np grubości 2-3 cm na obwodzie zwłaszcza ścian zewnetrznych, włożyc go pomiedzy styropian rozkładany na podłodze a ścianę i wypuscić ponad wylewkę? 
Uzyskalibysmy jakąś izolacje wylewki od ściany zewnętrzenej - zastnawiam sie nad zastosowaniem takeigo rozwiązania zwłaszcza w kuchni gdzie teoretycznie pod szafkami nie bedzie rurek.
Ewentualnie doklepic do niego piankę z folią która połaczyć z folia "srebrną".

CZy robił ktos coś takiego - czy widzicie w tym jakis większy sens? (ja tak  :smile:  )

----------


## Piczman

Jeśli liczysz na jakieś zyski to raczej szkoda roboty !
Można to zrobić zamiast pianki, spełni tą samą rolę ,,,

----------


## Teves

> CZy robił ktos coś takiego - czy widzicie w tym jakis większy sens? (ja tak  )


Jeśli masz poprawnie zaizolowany budynek to chyba nic wielkiego nie zyskasz, temperatury ściany i wylewki wyrównują się, ale... ma duże okno  tarasowe, gruba rama dużo stali i jest w tym miejscu ewidentnie zimniejsza wylewka. Chyba wiec odkuję te 2cm i wepchnę tam pionowo styrodur taki ze 2cm, porostu w tym miejscu jest mostek

----------


## 1950

> Pytanie poruszone w innym wątku - 
> Czy zasadne było by aby zamiast foli (pianki) zastosować styropian np grubości 2-3 cm na obwodzie zwłaszcza ścian zewnetrznych, włożyc go pomiedzy styropian rozkładany na podłodze a ścianę i wypuscić ponad wylewkę?


taśma brzegowa (ta pianka), nie jest po to, żeby ocieplać, 
ale po to, żeby grzejnik podłogowy miał szansę pracować,
to jest podłoga pływająca i nie może mieć bezpośredniego kontaktu ze ścianami,
w przypadku braku taśmy brzegowej możliwe jest nawet zniszczenie ścian przez rozszerzający się grzejnik podłogowy (widziałem skutki braku taśmy brzegowej)

----------


## kemot_73

*1950* Zgadzam sie z toba w 100% ale zamienienie pianki na styropian nie spowoduje ze wylewka będzie mieć kontakt  ze ścianą, myslę ze nawet bufor w postaci styro bedzie więszy - raczej miałem na myśłi właściwości izolacyjne styro - ale w sumie Teves ma racje ściany zewnętrzene mam dość wysoko przejechane XPS 100 a potem 150 fasadą wiec pewno niewiele uzysku by sie pojawiło. No mozę faktycznie koło tarasowych drzwi...

----------


## kulca

nurtuje mnie jeszcze sposób regulacji temperatury, przy piecu gazowym, jak to jest:
ustawiamy stałą temperaturę zasilania, czy powrotu, 
czy piec reaguje odpowiednim zwiększaniem lub zmniejszaniem temperatury na zasilaniu czy powrocie poprzez np. sterownik pogodowy (czyli na dworze robi się o 10 stopni chłodniej to on automatycznie zwiększa temperaturę zasilania lub powrotu)?
rozumiem że przy moim układzie nie muszę dokładać żadnych układów mieszających, piec sam ustala temperatury, ale czy trzeba montować jakieś zabezpieczenia przed zbyt wysoką temperatura zasilania w przypadku np. awarii automatyki pieca?

----------


## Piczman

Możesz dołożyć termostat zabezpieczający na zasilaniu, który odetnie fazę powyżej nastawionej i wyłączy piec/pompkę!
Ale nie wiem czy przy piecu gazowym to konieczne, nie słyszałem aby ktoś to robił.
Węglowy kocioł to co innego   :Roll:

----------


## chrobry

Chciałem zapytać o sterowanie temp. przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym. Sprawa wygląda tak. Kocioł Ogniwo Eko 15kw z podajnikiem z zaworem 4D bez siłownika. W części pomieszczeń grzejniki z zaworami termostatycznymi. Podłogówka z osobnego rozdzielacza w korytarzu, kuchni i łazience. Tak sobie wymyśliłem, że zastosuje termostat tygodniowy pokojowy z czujnikiem w korytarzu i czujnikiem pogodowym do sterowania całą podłogówką. Nie wiem czy tak sie da, czy to ma sens. Może jakoś inaczej ?

----------


## kemot_73

Zastanawiam sie czy przez zastosowanie takich listw http://www.allegro.pl/item928441194_...ego_2_met.html możemy dużo zyskać - wysokość łoża na pex to około 5mm nad poziom folii - niby nie dużo ale zawsze te 5mm spowoduje ze rurka zostanie dokładniej "oblana" posadzką betonową a co zatym idzie bedzie lepiej oddawać ciepło.

----------


## edde

niestety brak info o rozstawie  nacięć na rurkę na listwie
a tak z ciekawości: liczyłes może jaki jest koszt takich listew, szczególnie w porównaniu do tradycyjnych spinek?

----------


## kulca

na oko wygląda co 5cm, ale wg mnie dużo taki bajer wyjdzie, dla przykładowo 200mkw, gdzie takie listwy co 50cm pewnie trzeba dać, wyjdzie tego 400szt, razy 6.6 wooow, kupa kasy

----------


## kemot_73

odległosc pomiedzy otworami 5CM odległosć od położa 5mm - wiem że troche kasy ale z drugiej strony przybicie spinką do styro powoduje ze tak z 1/3 część rurki średnio przylega do gęstej wylewki  :sad:

----------


## edde

> odległosc pomiedzy otworami 5CM odległosć od położa 5mm - wiem że troche kasy *ale z drugiej strony przybicie spinką do styro powoduje ze tak z 1/3 część rurki średnio przylega do gęstej wylewk*i


tym bym się nie martwił, zakładam, że pod rurą masz styropian (i ew. metalizowaną folię), natomiast jeżeli ma to kosztować prawie tyle samo co rury to raczej jest zbytek, tym bardziej ze spinkami da się to też sensownie i za grosze zrobić

----------


## VPS

Dane techniczne:
- grubość płyty: 20 mm + (wypustki 27mm) =47mm
- produkt: EPS 200
- wymiary płyty wraz z zakładką: 1120 x 720 mm
- wymiary płyty bez zakładki: 1100 x 700 mm
- kształt krawędzi: prostokątny - zakładka
- wymiary rurki: średnica od 16 do 20 mm
- skręt rurki: 50 mm
- wysokość wypustek: 27 mm
- współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła wg PN-EN 13163:
0,031 W/(m2K)

----------


## edde

tylko, ze ta płyta powoduje jeszcze wiekszą powierzchnię przylegania do termoizolacji a kolega *kemot_73* dąży do ograniczenia tego

a jaka jest cena takiej płyty?

----------


## Piczman

Taka jak 10 cm styropianu   :Wink2:

----------


## kemot_73

Chyba ten wąte kjest najlepszy a nie chciałem zakąłdac nowego  :smile:  - poszukuje katalogu KAN-THERM z aktualnymi CENAMI  :smile:   mam konkretne upusty w % i chciał bym policzyć ile mnie dokłądnie wyniesie sprzet i osprzęt by kan-therm - jesli ktośby był tak miły i przesłał na e-mailę był bym dzwięczny.

[email protected] - dziękuje z góry

----------


## edde

mam takie oto obliczenia podłogówki, ma ktoś może wiedzę i ochotę, żeby rzucić okiem i ocenić (nie)poprawność tego?

----------


## cieszynianka

> Chyba ten wąte kjest najlepszy a nie chciałem zakąłdac nowego  - poszukuje katalogu KAN-THERM z aktualnymi CENAMI   mam konkretne upusty w % i chciał bym policzyć ile mnie dokłądnie wyniesie sprzet i osprzęt by kan-therm - jesli ktośby był tak miły i przesłał na e-mailę był bym dzwięczny.
> 
> [email protected] - dziękuje z góry



Katalog aktualny jest, gorzej z cennikiem (chyba ściśle tajne   :Roll:  )

http://www.kan.com.pl/images/kan/dow...PL_mailing.pdf

 :Lol:

----------


## edde

zróżnicowanie czy zapotrzebowanie to obliczyłem sobie sam w OZC, raczej porządnie wiec tu jestem raczej pewien ze ok, natomiast nie za bardzo orientuję się w poprawności obliczeń długości, przepływów czy oporu poszczególnych pętlach, ma ktoś zielone pojęcie może?

----------


## Mr_Mabram

Witam. Panowie, może ktoś się podzieli swoją uwagą i powie mi jakie srednice rur zasilających rozdzielacze macie u siebie? Dodam że zabieram się za podłogówkę u siebie dom 200m2 w całości podłogówka 2 rozdzielacze po 12 obiegów. Przymierzam się na rurę alupexa 25mm jako zasilająca oddzielnie dolny rozdzielacz i oddzielnie góra, ale chodzi mi również po głowie czy może by dać 32mm?????  :Confused:

----------


## Daga&Adam

> Witam. Panowie, może ktoś się podzieli swoją uwagą i powie mi jakie srednice rur zasilających rozdzielacze macie u siebie? Dodam że zabieram się za podłogówkę u siebie dom 200m2 w całości podłogówka 2 rozdzielacze po 12 obiegów. Przymierzam się na rurę alupexa 25mm jako zasilająca oddzielnie dolny rozdzielacz i oddzielnie góra, ale chodzi mi również po głowie czy może by dać 32mm?????


Liczylem swoja podlogowke bardzo dokladnie wedlug Audytora CO - mam szczegolowy projekt i wszystkie obliczenia i rury zasilajace wyszly mi:

- piwnica - PP20 (dla ok 5 obiegow po 50m kazdy)
- parter - PP32 (dla 12 obiegow po 60-90m kazdy)
- poddasze - PP25 (dla 7 obiegow po 70-90m kazdy)

Takze bezpiecznie byloby dac chyba jednak 32 dla 12 obiegow.
pozdr.

----------


## Mr_Mabram

Dzieki wielkie, powiem szczerze że też tak myślałem i jednak założę 32. Czytałem parę wątków i co niektórzy mają 20mm i trochę narzekają że tak powiem.  :Confused:  Przy tej średnicy to raczej bym nie ryzykował   :Lol:

----------


## RadziejS

Ja mam miedź 22mm do każdego z dwóch rozdzielaczy po 8 obwodów. Jest OK.

----------


## Daga&Adam

> Ja mam miedź 22mm do każdego z dwóch rozdzielaczy po 8 obwodów. Jest OK.


Miedz to inna bajka - nie wiem jaka ma srednice scianka ale przypuszczam ze ok 1mm, czyli srednica wew. takiej rurki 22 to 20mm. Dla PP to odpowiednik wlasnie PP32 (PP25 ma srednice wew ok 18mm).

No i miedz sie znacznie mniej rozszerza pod wplywem temperatury ale szybciej oddaje cieplo na zewnatrz (co tu akurat nie jest plusem).

Ja poszedlem na kompromis i do glownego rozdzielacza dalem PP32 STABI (PP z perforowana wkladka aluminiowa) -> cholernie droga rura (400 pln / 20mb) i trzeba jeszcze zdzierak dokupic ale rure ukryta w podlodze wolalem zrobic do porzadku, ona mi przechodzi pod posadzka przez trzy najwazniejsze pomieszczenia (kuchnia, salon i sypialnia)  :Smile: 
pozdr.

----------


## Deamos

*Daga&Adam*: a w czym ta rura jest lepsza od PEX/AL/PEX 32?
Ja wlasnie takiego PEXa bede chcial dac do rozdzielacza i tez pojdzie w podloge

----------


## Daga&Adam

> *Daga&Adam*: a w czym ta rura jest lepsza od PEX/AL/PEX 32?
> Ja wlasnie takiego PEXa bede chcial dac do rozdzielacza i tez pojdzie w podloge


IMHO w niczym - pexalpex 32 nawet lepszy bo ma ciensza scianke  :smile:  No ale pod katem 90st juz tego nie wygniesz (a przynajmniej nie w zadowalajacym promieniu), wiec musisz stosowac zlaczki. Skrecanych bym sie bal pod posadzke dac, a do zaciskanych nie wiem, czy tak latwo znajdziesz zaciskarke (ja mam do 16 / 20), czy chocby kalibrator.  Jak masz dostep do narzedzi i zlaczek zaciskanych to bym sie nie wahal tylko uzyl pexa 32  :smile:  Ja sie nawet nad tym nie zastanawialem bo takiego pexa musialbym kupowac gdzies w sieci, a rure PP w kazdej lokalnej hurtowni kupisz.
pozdr.

----------


## monika.KIELCE

A mi wczoraj hydraulik nagadał, że daje zawsze albo pp, albo miedź. Pex/Al/Pex choć ścianki ma cienkie, to złączki bardzo zawężają średnicę. Ile w tym prawdy? Nie wiem, nawet nie miałam jeszcze w ręce takich złączek.

----------


## Deamos

> IMHO w niczym - pexalpex 32 nawet lepszy bo ma ciensza scianke  No ale pod katem 90st juz tego nie wygniesz (a przynajmniej nie w zadowalajacym promieniu), wiec musisz stosowac zlaczki. Skrecanych bym sie bal pod posadzke dac, a do zaciskanych nie wiem, czy tak latwo znajdziesz zaciskarke (ja mam do 16 / 20), czy chocby kalibrator.  Jak masz dostep do narzedzi i zlaczek zaciskanych to bym sie nie wahal tylko uzyl pexa 32  Ja sie nawet nad tym nie zastanawialem bo takiego pexa musialbym kupowac gdzies w sieci, a rure PP w kazdej lokalnej hurtowni kupisz.
> pozdr.


Nie planuje zadnych zlaczek miedzy miedzia a rozdzielaczem, jeden kawalek w podloge i z podlogi przy rozdzeilaczu. Zdaje sobie sprawe z tego, ze im grubsza rura, tym wiekszy promien giecia, ale na pewno da sie rozsadnie ja zgiac przy wyjsciu z podlogi do rozdzielacza gdzie bedzie najmniej miejsca  :smile:

----------


## Daga&Adam

> Nie planuje zadnych zlaczek miedzy miedzia a rozdzielaczem, jeden kawalek w podloge i z podlogi przy rozdzeilaczu. Zdaje sobie sprawe z tego, ze im grubsza rura, tym wiekszy promien giecia, ale na pewno da sie rozsadnie ja zgiac przy wyjsciu z podlogi do rozdzielacza gdzie bedzie najmniej miejsca


Powiadam Ci - wez w rece najpierw takiego pexa 32 to zmienisz zdanie i zrobisz na PP albo w miedzi  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:  To jest RURSKO ktorego promien giecia przeraza  :wink: 
pozdr.

----------


## monika.KIELCE

Dziś kolejny hydraulik na castingu. Ten z kolei twierdzi, że pp są do cwu, a nie do co. Zwykł stosować pex lub miedź. Przy najbliższej okazji zapytam jak z gięciem takiego pexa 32, sprawia wrażenie, że miał go w rękach.

Za to nie podobało mi się podejście do rozkładania rurek: "na szkoleniach nas uczą, że max. rozstaw to 20 cm, można gęściej". - A jak mi potrzeba co 30 - 35cm, bo mam takie małe zapotrzebowanie to co? - "To kłaść co 20cm."

To kładź Pan rurki do wody, a podłogówkę to mąż sam położy. - to już tylko pomyślałam, nie powiedziałam.

----------


## kulca

> Dziś kolejny hydraulik na castingu. Ten z kolei twierdzi, że pp są do cwu, a nie co. Zwykł stosować pex lub miedź. Przy najbliższej okazji zapytam jak z gięciem takiego pexa 32, sprawia wrażenie, że miał go w rękach.


daj znać co powie

----------


## Piczman

> Za to nie podobało mi się podejście do rozkładania rurek: "na szkoleniach nas uczą, że max. rozstaw to 20 cm, można gęściej". - A jak mi potrzeba co 30 - 35cm, bo mam takie małe zapotrzebowanie to co? - "To kłaść co 20cm."


I tak nieźle   :Wink2:  
Przy projektowaniu i rozkładaniu podłogówki w sytuacji kiedy mamy obliczenia OZC  warto kierować się dodatkowo wielkością pomieszczeń.
Dla przykładu u siebie przewymiarowałem wszędzie o 5 cm ( rozstaw rurek).
W pokojach jest na styk, w salonie z kolei duży zapas.
Tam jest co 30 cm !!!
Myślę że nawet 40 cm było by OK.
A więc w dużych przestrzeniach nie trzeba się bać, za to im mniejszy pokój tym większe ryzyko spaprania.
Czasem lepiej dać gęściej, ale bez przesady .

----------


## monika.KIELCE

Ja (w zasadzie mąż ale przecież to NASZ domek  :smile:  ) też zagęszczam o 5cm względem wyliczeń. Dodatkowo planuje strefy podokienne co 15cm, na 75cm szerokie. 

W kuchni wychodzi mi na styk co 10cm, choć temperaturę zakładam jak w pokojach, 20*C. Ale kuchnia mała, do tego odliczam powierzchnię pod szafki. Na grzanie zostaje niewielka przestrzeń. 

Cenna uwaga z tą wielkością pomieszczeń, szczególnie,że u mnie na parterze prawie 60m2 otwartej przestrzeni. 

Piczman: może już gdzieś o tym pisałeś ale powiedz proszę, czy przy 30 cm nie czuć na posadzce, którędy biegnie rurka?

----------


## Akrimka

Z innej beczki, jak szybko po położeniu gresu można z powrotem uruchomić podłogówkę? I jak to wtedy wygrzać jakoś specjalnie?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Wirecki

> Z innej beczki, jak szybko po położeniu gresu można z powrotem uruchomić podłogówkę? I jak to wtedy wygrzać jakoś specjalnie?
> Pozdrawiam


 Gdyby w "domu w budowie" ustawić temp. wewn. 22 stopnie, to przypuszczam, że "ekipy" chodziłyby nago, no chyba że Ci co pracuja na leżąco. Temperaturę ustawiłem na 12 stopni i gres kładziony był przy włączonej podłogówce. Temp. zasilania wynosiła ok 20-25 stopni, w zależności od temperatury zewnętrznej.
Wygrzewa się wylewki, nie klej do gresu. Pozdr.

----------


## Piczman

> Piczman: może już gdzieś o tym pisałeś ale powiedz proszę, czy przy 30 cm nie czuć na posadzce, którędy biegnie rurka?


Jak ktoś się uprze to można wyczuć bardzo niewielkie różnice temp.
Przy normalnym użytkowaniu jest niewyczuwalne.
Miejsca gdzie rurki nie ma nie są zimne, mają tylko 1-2 C mniej.

----------


## monika.KIELCE

Zwykle "fachowiec" doradza inwestorowi takie rozwiązania, które są dla niego najprostsze, wymagają najmniej pracy. A tu sami sobie roboty dodają. I po co to? 
W każdym razie nie dam się, zrobię wg wyliczeń, a nie tego, co na szkoleniach mówią. Dzięki za Wasze podpowiedzi.

----------


## kulca

Mam dylemat, który układ rozmieszczenia rur pex w ogrzewaniu podłogowym jest korzystniejszy w domu jednorodzinnym: meandrowy rozprowadzany z zasilaniem od ścian zewnętrznych, czy spiralny? Czy w dużym salonie z kuchnią przy rozstawie meandrowym nie będą odczuwalne różnice w temperaturze poszczególnych gałęzi? Taki mam projekt, napiszcie czy będzie OK

----------


## mariobros35

Rzeczywiście na projekcie masz meandrowy układ rurek ja preferuję rozkładanie instalacji sposobem ślimkowym czyli spiralnym znacznie lepszy jest wtedy rozkład tenperatur na podłodze nie występują strefy niedogrzane no ale to jest moje zdanie a przecież ktoś ci to projektował

----------


## alphatom79

Ja także myślę, że układ ślimakowy jest lepszy pod względem rozkładu temperatur, ale najlepiej zapytać wykonawcy lub projektanta czy jest możliwość zmiany projektu.

----------


## niezły

Uważam że taki układ to błąd  rozstaw możesz zachować jak w projektu ale  daj układ ślimakowy  a co będzie jak wykonawca pomyli zasilanie z powrotem  a różnica między zasilaniem i powrotem  jest duża    najlepiej zapytaj projektanta czym się kierował W przypadku małych pomieszczeń jak hol lub łazienka jest to bez znaczenia  ale nie  w salonie lub sypialni  a jaka będzie temperatura   podłogi na styku dwóch obiegów

----------


## manieq82

ile wam poszło rury?
Ja dzis prawie skończyłem po trudach moją podłogówkę
zużyłem ponad 1000m rury!!
190m2, w tym dwie drabinki w łazienkach i doprowadziłem na wszelki wypadek do garażu pod grzejnik połączone w kawałkiem kotłownianej podłogówki - tak żeby w razie co utrzymywać znośna temp.

refleksje
-do rozdzielaczy prowadziłem pp32 stabi - raczej nie jest tak prosto powyginać taką rurkę pex32 jak w postach wyżej, a taka 32 stabi to porządna rurka  :smile:  a i średnica - lepiej niech będzie przykręcona aniżeli ma powodować opory
- nie kupujcie kijowych krótkich spinek, a i długie trzeba obejrzeć. Miałem krótkie to na zakrętach jak rura pęży wyrywa lub lekko nadrywa spinkę, długie jakieś kupiłem to z kolei miękkie, jak trzeba było wbić w zakład foli sklejonej taśmą to się wyginała 
- kupcie sobie taki podajnik do taśmy - ja sklejałem folię i przyklejałem kołnierz od taśm dylatacyjnych - podajnik się przydaje - dużo wygodniej
- jak chcecie robić w mrozy to powiem tak: można ale to komuś za karę  :smile: 
łapki marzną, pod kurtką się grzejesz, rura twarda ciężko sie gnie
ale można dać radę - ja dałem całą górę tak przy -10 do -15
- nierówności chudziaka/stropu: na górze płyty styropianu kleiłem na rzadki klej do styro - rozrabiałem wiadro baaaardzo rzadkiego i układałem 1 warstwę, stabilniej lezy i opiera się prawie 100% powierzchnią
na dole pieściłem się z czyszczeniem chudziaka naprawdę za bardzo
papa na to folia i nie było tych drobnych nierówności
- przydaje się ktoś do pomocy, bodaj trzymania kręgu z rurą - o wieeele łatwiej
- dobrze jest zaplanować dokładnie ile rury na obwód pójdzie i dociąć wcześniej - dużo łatwiej się rozwija 66metrów niż krąg 200  :smile: 
- nie można przesadzać (wg. mnie) z długościa rury - ja starałem sie ciąć 200 na 3 części - wychodzi wtedy po te 66m - wg. mnie będzie git

generalnie prosta sprawa, poczytać sobie jeszcze instrukcje kisana czy Rotha i wszystko jasne sie zrobi - zwłaszcza ta druga bardzo fajnie napisana

pozdr

----------


## jesionki

> mam takie oto obliczenia podłogówki, ma ktoś może wiedzę i ochotę, żeby rzucić okiem i ocenić (nie)poprawność tego?


Edde może to głupie pytanie, ale jaki program wyedytował Ci te dane. Zrobiłem projekt w OZC i nie mam opcji dla tego typu danych.
I jeszcze jedno, jak wprowadziliście do OZC drzwi i okna? O ile szyby są w systemie to argonu tam nie ma. Chyba że zmiana parametru na piechotkę dla całego okna.

----------


## edde

:smile:  wyedytował mi to co powyżej... MS Excel  :smile: 
a konkretnie to zrobiłem OZC (wavin), potem z zapotrzebowaniem na ciepło poszczególnych pomieszczeń udałem się do programu OVplan, i w zasadzie to co w tabelce to w jego wyniki
a nawiązując do mańka powyżej: tez właśnie skończyłem swoją podłogówkę (choć właściwie jutro skończę bo zostało mi 35m2 rury, wiec żeby się nie zmarnowała położę w części garażu, a nuż widelec kiedyś się tam przyda, tym bardziej że garaż 8x4m i ma możliwość postawienia potem ścianki działowej na ~2,5mx4m, i tam zalegnie nieplanowana podłogówka) i jak to w życiu założenia projektowe nieco różnią się od rzeczywistości: z wyliczonych automatem 1075m rury w realu układając zgodnie z projektowanym rozstawem poszło 850m rury, częściowo dlatego, że program liczy rozstaw na matematyczny metr kwadratowy a życie pokazuje tu zakręcik, tam ominięcie czegoś itp itd, trochę krótsze niż w projekcie wyszły podejścia do poszczególnych pętli, pozostaje mieć nadzieję ze pomimo to układ się sprawdzi, w razie jakby co super men z MO - mam pod podłogówką porobione podejścia do ewentualnych grzejników  :smile:  a jeden grzejnik (w wiatrołapie) to sobie dodałem bo została mi jedna wolna sekcja w rozdzielaczu na parterze

----------


## supergrzejniki

Witam,

dorzucam małe info pobocznie dotyczące również tego tematu. Proszę pamiętać, że podłogówka to podłogówka ale w łazience warto mieć również grzejnik drabinkowy w wersji elektryczno-wodnej lub elektrycznej z dobrą grzałką -  w celu suszenia ręczników , podwyższenia temperatury w pomieszczeniu w momencie gdy układ centralnego ogrzewania nie działa. Jeżeli nie chcecie robić podejścia CO pod grzejnik, polecam grzejnik w wersji typowo elektrycznej. Tyle opisów, zapraszam do obejrzenia:

http://www.supergrzejniki.pl/index.p...art&Itemid=138

----------


## manieq82

jest w instrukcji rotha tabela ile idzie na m2 rury przy jakim rozstawie
mi zawsze się sprawdzało gdyz zazwyczaj się coś omijało, itp. i wychodziło mniej
nigdy mi nie zabrakło - wystarczy że policzyłem dokładnie
mam teraz kilka ścinków po 2-3 m, 
czasami kręciłem i z 200 jak było "niewiadomo jak" ale to udręka jest  :sad: 
jak można to docinałem

----------


## jesionki

Dzięki edde!!! Na reszcie uporałem się z OZC a potem OVplan, choć przyznam, że ten drugi dość ubogi jest.
Poniżej prezentuję co mi wyszło na rurach PE 16x2 i proszę o fachowe odniesienie się do wyników.
Zastanawia mnie jedno, że tak na prawdę nie wiele zyskujemy między styropianem 15, a 20cm co pokazuje tabela obliczeń pętli. W zasadzie jest to ta sama instalacja dla obydwu izolacji.
Proszę o podpowiedź do drugiego skanu, gdzie pokazałem podział pętli, ale niestety wydaje mi się, że są za duże różnice w długości. Czy ktoś ma pomysł jak to zrobić aby było OK.

----------


## odaro

> generalnie prosta sprawa, poczytać sobie jeszcze instrukcje kisana czy Rotha i wszystko jasne sie zrobi - zwłaszcza ta druga bardzo fajnie napisana
> 
> pozdr


Dzisiaj zacząłem czytać instrukcję Rotha i trafiłem na taki fragment

"....W przypadkach wykonania izolacji przeciwwilgociowej *na bazie folii PCV* lub materiałów bitumicznych 
należy ją bezwzględnie oddzielić od warstwy izolacji termicznej z płyt styropianowych za pomocą folii PE. 
Brak takiego oddzielenia może doprowadzić do zniszczenia izolacji termicznej...."

Co jest grane jak folia PCV może doprowadzić do uszkodzenia styropianu czy ktoś jest w stanie to wytłumaczyć?

----------


## manieq82

wniosek z tego taki że folia PCV reaguje ze styropianem w jakiś sposób
może nie jak papa (czyli ten mat. bitumiczny) ale może? ...
folie typowo budowlane czarne te popularne to są folie PE czyli chyba z bańki
ale czemu pcv - nie wiem

----------


## odaro

> wniosek z tego taki że folia PCV reaguje ze styropianem w jakiś sposób
> może nie jak papa (czyli ten mat. bitumiczny) ale może? ...
> folie typowo budowlane czarne te popularne to są folie PE czyli chyba z bańki
> ale czemu pcv - nie wiem


Nie wszystkie folie są PE są też folie budowlane PCV

----------


## manieq82

tak, oczywiście ale luknełem na to co ja kupowałem w kilku sklepach i wszędzie PE- ta czarna

----------


## odaro

> wniosek z tego taki że niektóre materiały zawierają rozpuszczalniki które mogą rozpuszczać styropian, kiedyś nawet dysperbit robili na bazie takich rozpuszczalników
> 
> właśnie sobie przypomniałem jak ja robiłem swoją izolację p-wodną, moja folia była chyba prosto od producenta bo po rozwinięciu śmierdziała niewymownie, ale ja najpierw rozwinołem folię a dopiero następnego dnia układałem styropian więc chyba się zdążyło wywietrzyć


Zadzwoniłem do firmy Roth z pytaniem jak rozpuszcza folia PCV styropian.

Dowiedziałem się że wysoka temperatura grzejnika podłogowego może uwalniać albo rozkładać folię PCV a przez to styropian. 

Wg mnie teoria bardzo wątpliwa.

----------


## odaro

Ale jednak może coś być na rzeczy skoro firma dementuje wypłukiwanie się plastyfikatorów z folii PCV.

http://www.gamrat.com.pl/pl/pytania__folie/

----------


## kulca

no Panowie ja w sobotę zaczynam walkę z rurkami, robię w układzie meandrowym, taki mam projekt
*manieq82* dzięki za radę z zakupem podajnika taśmy, z nim klejenie folii to przyjemność
a tu moje narzędzia zrobione w celu ułatwienia, koło aby zwój rurki się nie rozlatywał, i wspaniała giętarka, można robić piękne łuki 10cm  :smile:

----------


## edde

pogratulować pomysłowości, też zrobiłem sobie kołowrotek tyle ze drewniany, a przydał mi się ... do 50 metrów rury, tej na podejścia pod ew. grzejniki, do rozkładania podłogówki jest to to bez sensu, nie ma to jak dwie osoby: jedna z krążkiem jedzie druga zapina, rura z krążka rozwijana na podłodze ładnie się układa od razu na miejscu dociśnięta samym krażkiem, na zakrętach lekko "wykładamy" zwój zebu mniej się podnosiło i jest miód, gdybym wiedział na ile przydatny jest kołowrotek to bym nie tracił czasu na jego wykonanie  :smile: 
a giętarka - tam gdzie nią podejdziesz z powodzeniem wygniesz też rurę w rękach, a tam gdzie trzeba zrobić ładne gięcie (narożniki, przejscia ścian, rozdzielacz itp) i tak tam jej nie wsadzisz, szybciej zewnętrzna sprężyna tam się nada, choć ja takową kupiłem, użyłem może dwa razy, lepiej wziać metrz - półtora rury w łapki, pogiąć sobie na sucho, wyczuć jak i co można zgiąć a potem już samo leci  :wink:

----------


## kulca

mam sprężynę zewnętrzną, ale przy małych promieniach zawsze rurka się deformuje po wewnętrznej stronie gięcia, stąd ta giętarka, w sobotę się okaże czy jest OK
a w rękach jakoś mi nie idzie gięcie :/ pewnie kwestia wprawy, i po położeniu 1000m zmienię zdanie  :smile:

----------


## manieq82

też kupiłem sprężynę i ... znalazłem ja na koniec na którymś z parapetów  :smile: 
w ręcach najlepiej czytaj najszybciej szło..

----------


## jesionki

> Dzięki edde!!! Na reszcie uporałem się z OZC a potem OVplan, choć przyznam, że ten drugi dość ubogi jest.
> Poniżej prezentuję co mi wyszło na rurach PE 16x2 i proszę o fachowe odniesienie się do wyników.
> Zastanawia mnie jedno, że tak na prawdę nie wiele zyskujemy między styropianem 15, a 20cm co pokazuje tabela obliczeń pętli. W zasadzie jest to ta sama instalacja dla obydwu izolacji.
> Proszę o podpowiedź do drugiego skanu, gdzie pokazałem podział pętli, ale niestety wydaje mi się, że są za duże różnice w długości. Czy ktoś ma pomysł jak to zrobić aby było OK.


Czy ktoś się odniesie?

----------


## manieq82

jeśli chodzi o styro to tak jest
po przekroczeniu tych 12-15 cm wzrost zysków jest niewielki
aczkolwiek przy dzisiejszej cenie styropianu nie jest nieopłacalny, bardziej warto dać więcej
ale trzeba pamiętać iż przy grubszej izolacji 6.5 cm wylewki to moim zdaniem lekkie ryzyko, a z kolei powiększając grubość jastrychu zwiększamy jej bezwładność - nie tracimy ciepła tylko zmniejszamy regulowalność podłogówki w czasie
ja mogłem tylko 12 cm i na to posżło ok. 7-8 wylewki
jak bym mógł dał bym 15
Piczman ma chyba 28  :smile: 
myślę że zamiast walczyć z większą grubością są inne elementy gdzie ciepła ucieka więcej i te bym bardziej przypilnował
chcesz super zrób płytę fundamentową

----------


## jesionki

> jeśli chodzi o styro to tak jest
> po przekroczeniu tych 12-15 cm wzrost zysków jest niewielki
> aczkolwiek przy dzisiejszej cenie styropianu nie jest nieopłacalny, bardziej warto dać więcej
> ale trzeba pamiętać iż przy grubszej izolacji 6.5 cm wylewki to moim zdaniem lekkie ryzyko, a z kolei powiększając grubość jastrychu zwiększamy jej bezwładność - nie tracimy ciepła tylko zmniejszamy regulowalność podłogówki w czasie
> ja mogłem tylko 12 cm i na to posżło ok. 7-8 wylewki
> jak bym mógł dał bym 15
> Piczman ma chyba 28 
> myślę że zamiast walczyć z większą grubością są inne elementy gdzie ciepła ucieka więcej i te bym bardziej przypilnował
> chcesz super zrób płytę fundamentową


manieq82 miałem na myśli 15 i 20 cm na ścianach zewnętrznych. Na posadzce jest 10 - 12 cm.
Co masz na myśli z tą płytą  fundamentową?

----------


## manieq82

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...a-fundamentowa
czytaj

----------


## tfor

Witam, w osttanim muratorze znalazłem artykuł reklamowy o AGILIA SOLS A- płynny jastrych anhydrytowy firmy LAFARGE.CzyKtoś z Was go już używał? Jeśłi tak to czy rzeczywiści ejest pradwą, że delatacje robi się tylko przy ściananch i słupach? Póki co to przemawia do mnie samopoziomowość oraz toże po wylaniu oblega rurkę grzejną dookoła co daje lepszy efekt  grzejny. Proszę o wasze uwagi, bo się zastaanwiam na jeo użyciem.A jweszzce jedno, czy taki jastrych można by sammeu wylać przy użyciu mieszadła i np. wiadra- jak przy wylewce samopoziomującej np. atlasa?

----------


## Pinok

D*y*latacja nie delatacja.


http://www.cotojest.info/dylatacja_455.html

----------


## jesionki

> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...a-fundamentowa
> czytaj


Sory wielkie, ale chyba sobie jaja ze mnie robisz !!! haha
Proszę o rozsądne podpowiedzi...

----------


## manieq82

nie rozumiem o co Ci chodzi?
cytuję "chcesz mieć super zrób płytę" 
nie wiesz co to płyta - poczytaj
jak zauważyłeś myślałem że pytasz o grubość styropianu na podłodze

nie lubię takiego tonu

----------


## jesionki

OK OK manieq82 stan surowy jest już za mną więc to nie podlega dyskusji.
Chodziło mi o przegrody zewnętrzne czyli styropian na ścianie. Podejrzewam, że na podłodze na gruncie różnice są jeszcze mniejsze.
Dzięki za podpowiedź

----------


## kulca

z moich doświadczeń sobotnich donoszę: kołowrotek się sprawdził super, giętarka jedynie przy meandrach co 10-15cm w łazienkach, w pomieszczeniach gdzie mam rozstawy co 20-25 wavin idealnie wygina się rękami, najpierw robiliśmy pętle bez przypinania do podłoża, a gdy już wszystkie łuki były powyginane to wtedy spinkami do podłoża

----------


## manieq82

> OK OK manieq82 stan surowy jest już za mną więc to nie podlega dyskusji.
> Chodziło mi o przegrody zewnętrzne czyli styropian na ścianie. Podejrzewam, że na podłodze na gruncie różnice są jeszcze mniejsze.
> Dzięki za podpowiedź


ok ok ale to wątek o podłogówce więc ciężko sie domyśleć
ale aby pomóc spójrz prosze na tą tabelkę 
link do murator plusa
można policzyć jaka mniej więcej róznica względem grubości
kidyś gdzieś był kalkulator w sieci (chyba na stronie temoorganiki) i tam wyliczał sie współczynnik - ja dal siebie zrobiłem tabelę w excelu gdzie dodatkowo uwzględniłem koszt styro i wyszło mi że najbardziej opłacalny jest dla mnie 16cm ciut lepsiejszego styro o wsp. 0,38

o mam
kalkulator cekola
trochę inny termoorganiki

----------


## jesionki

> ale aby pomóc spójrz prosze na tą tabelkę 
> link do murator plusa
> można policzyć jaka mniej więcej róznica względem grubości
> kidyś gdzieś był kalkulator w sieci (chyba na stronie temoorganiki) i tam wyliczał sie współczynnik - ja dal siebie zrobiłem tabelę w excelu gdzie dodatkowo uwzględniłem koszt styro i wyszło mi że najbardziej opłacalny jest dla mnie 16cm ciut lepsiejszego styro o wsp. 0,38
> 
> o mam
> kalkulator cekola
> trochę inny termoorganiki


Tak święta prawda, w pełni się zgadzam.
Wstawiając swoja tabelę miałem nadzieję, ze ktoś mi pomoże w kwestii długości pętli. Wydaje mi się że są zbyt duże różnice w długości obliczonych pętli, a w OVplan nie ma możliwości obliczyć parametrów pętli połączonej dla kilku stref lub podzielić zbyt długą np. moją z salonu. Sztuczne podzielenie spowoduje zachwianie parametrów płyty grzewczej ze względu na inne temp. zasilania na wejściu do petli. Nie wiem jak to zrobić.

----------


## edde

ale Twoje pętle są ok, różnice w długości będą (prawie) zawsze i od tego aby je wyregulować masz (a przynajmniej powinieneś mieć) na rozdzielaczu kryzy, zawory (termostatyczne, zwykłe itp), przepływomierze
OVplan dzieli Ci pomieszczenia na kilka wymaganych pętli, możesz to tez nieco sam konfigurować, masz możliwe strefy brzegowe w tym pomieszczeniu, podaje Ci przede wszystkim opory i przepływy na projektowanym obiegu  inne niezbędne dane,  i to wystarczy do poprawnego zaprojektowania pętli, temperaturę zasilania ustalasz jedną, stała i taką samą dla całego projektu, tu nie rozumiem problemu, jeżeli to Ci nie wystarczy to może zrób sobie salon jako kilka programowych pomieszczeń to ci policzy oddzielnie ale uważam ze to zbędny zabieg
co do tabelki to na pierwszy rzut oka jakoś w tym hollu 90metrów rury wydaje sie być dużo, tak na oko

----------


## jesionki

Dzięki edde!




> ale Twoje pętle są ok


Którą tabelkę masz na myśli, tą z danymi (kolorową), czy tą w której już połączyłem i podzieliłem pętle?




> co do tabelki to na pierwszy rzut oka jakoś w tym hollu 90metrów rury wydaje sie być dużo, tak na oko


Sprawdziłem jeszcze raz i tak wychodzi. Hool ma 18,8m kw. duże podwójne drzwi balkonowe i poddasze nieogrzewane u góry. Na dodatek schody, które zabierają z powierzchni płyty 2,6m kw.
Dokładnie nie jestem pewien, czy w OZC poprawnie ustaliłem przegrody, zwłaszcza okna. Wykuglowałem przegrodę o U=1.404W/m kw. K i na tej podstawie są wygenerowane wyniki. Drzwi też ustaliłem jako przegrody o U podanym przez producenta. Mam nadzieję, że dobrze.
Tak na prawdę to szok, że twórca programu nie przewidział w przegrodach programu najzimniejszych przegród budowlanych (drzwi zewnętrzne, okna).

----------


## odaro

Kto mi przypomni czy wolno dawać siatkę jako zbrojenie wylewki przy podłogówce czy nie.

----------


## manieq82

wg. mnie
jak będą uważali na rurki - nie będzie dotykała do rurek to spoko
ale weź człowieku upilnuj  :smile: 

ale niektórzy do siatek czepiają rurki to może nie ma co panikować, , ,

----------


## jesionki

> w zakładce przegrody niejednorodne są i drzwi i okna, wystarczy tylko podać ich U oraz stopień nasłonecznienia, przenikania promieni słonecznych itp i program resztę sam oblicza, nawet liniowy mostek termiczny w zależności od sposobu montażu


O jessssssssssuuuuuuuuuuuuu !!! Człowiek uczy sie całe życie !!!
Dzieki serdeczne mpoplaw

----------


## kulca

> wg. mnie
> jak będą uważali na rurki - nie będzie dotykała do rurek to spoko
> ale weź człowieku upilnuj 
> 
> ale niektórzy do siatek czepiają rurki to może nie ma co panikować, , ,


no właśnie, w garażu daję siatkę na folię, na to rurki, myślę połapać je plastikowymi opaskami elektrycznymi do siatki, jak to powinno być zrobione?

----------


## edde

a co ci da siatka pod rurkami? masz tam styropian? to użyj spinek/klipsów a siatkę to ew. daj na rurki, jako zbrojenie przeciwskurczowe (albo włókna PP zamiast siatki)

----------


## kulca

mam styro twardy eps200
włókna daje, a siatka właśnie dodatkowo w garażu gdzie duże naprężenia, umieszczona pod rurkami będzie działać przeciw rozkurczowo, tak mi ktoś kiedyś tłumaczył

----------


## jacekaqua

> mam styro twardy eps200
> włókna daje, a siatka właśnie dodatkowo w garażu gdzie duże naprężenia, umieszczona pod rurkami będzie działać przeciw rozkurczowo, tak mi ktoś kiedyś tłumaczył


akurat siatka pod rurkami nic nie daje --sam logicznie się zastanów  :wink:

----------


## odaro

Ludzie nie mieszajcie siatki do zbrojenia wylewki z siatką do mocowania pexa to dwie  siatki o różnym przeznaczeniu.

----------


## kulca

> akurat siatka pod rurkami nic nie daje --sam logicznie się zastanów


no właśnie na logikę: stajesz na miękkim, podwójnie ułożonym styropianie, gdzie pęka górna warstwa? od spodu. Tak samo tu, najeżdżam samochodem na wylewkę położoną na styropianie, siatka powstrzymuje ew. pęknięcia w tym miejscu?

----------


## manieq82

gdybys nie miał tam rurek i ta siatka była powiedzmy 1cm od dołu to może ok.
ale tak wciśnie się w styropian i tyle się będzie trzymała betonu  :sad: 

pod rurki - wg mnie niepotrzebnie

----------


## edde

> Ludzie nie mieszajcie siatki do zbrojenia wylewki z siatką do mocowania pexa to dwie  siatki o różnym przeznaczeniu.


no właśnie! napisz może *kulca* o jakiej siatce mówisz? bo jeżeli o siatce zbrojącej posadzkę z drutu np. fi 6mm i oczku 10x10 cm to ok, ona coś daje ale nie położona pod posadzką a uniesiona tak jak np. w zbrojeniu stropu, wieńca czy każdego innego elementu żelbetowego
a jeżeli pod posadzkę chcesz dać siatkę przeciwskurczową z drutu2-3mm to ona tam Ci zupełnie nic nie da, ta powinna leżeć na rurkach
no i styropian eps200 miękki nie jest, nawet podwójnie ułożony, a Ty wydaje sie wciąż mylisz pojęcia siatki zbrojącej beton z siatką przeciwskurczową, ta druga działą tytlko w fazie dojrzewania betonu, identycznie jak włókna, ma za zadanie przede wszystkim nie doprowadzić do skurczy, naprężeń a w efekcie spękań posadzki w trakcie schnięcia (np. zbyt szybkiego), i na tym jej rola się kończy, ta cienka siatka nie uchroni posadzki przed załamaniem pod zbyt ciężkim czołgiem

ja u siebie w garażu dałem siatkę zbrojąca z drutu gładkiego fi 6mm o oczku 10x20, tak ze dwa cm od dołu (uniesiona w trakcie zalewania posadzki), a przeciwskurczowo siatka (mata) zgrzewana z drutu fi 2,7mm o oczku 10x10cm, uniesiona gdzieś prawie do połowy grubości wylewki

----------


## kulca

dokładnie, siatka zbrojąca, będę chciał aby ją przy wylewkach delikatnie podnieśli aby otulina się zrobiła, zdjęcie siatki jak i dzisiaj zakończonej podłogówki:

----------


## edde

z jakiej grubości drutu (pręta) jest ta siatka?
bo jeżeli to ta z pierwszej fotki to wciąż mylisz pojęcia: to jest siatka (mata) przeciwskurczowa a nie zbrojąca, powyżej napisałem na czym polega różnica, i ty na tej fotce wcale nie masz zazbrojonej wylewki, możesz ją mieć tym zabezpieczona przeciwskurczowo i to jeśli na kilka cm podniosą to wylewkarze, ale że to ciężkie będzi i niewygodne z rurkami to raczej i tego efektu mieć nie będziesz bo zostanie pewnie ona na dole

----------


## kulca

w sumie masz rację, jest to rzeczywiście siatka przeciwkurczowa stosowana przy wylewkach, drut chyba 3mm, ale czy ona choć w minimalnym stopniu nie zazbroi tej wylewki?

----------


## odaro

Skoro na tapecie są akurat wylewki to ja zapytam o taką rzecz.

Mam dobrego wylewkarza który robił mi wylewki w budynku gospodarczym i na poddaszu i jestem z niego zadowolony ale one wycina dylatacje z pianki miedzy jedną płytą grzewczą a drugą. Robi w tym miejscu nacięcie betonu ale jest przeciwny temu aby w tym miejscu zostawiać taśmę dylatacyjną,  

Jak robi nacięcie w betonie to też nie przecina całej grubości betonu ale tylko w połowie. 

A teraz jak to argumentuje wg niego takie nacięcie betonu powoduję że góra płyty pracuje wtedy kiedy potrzeba ale spód płyty trzyma wylewkę jako całość dlatego w tych miejscach można swobodnie układać płytki glazury i nie trzeba robić elastycznej fugi w miejscu dylatacji.  

Kolejny argument ma taki że kiedyś na prośbę inwestora zrobić całkowitą dylatację i były potem problemy bo każda płyta pracowała oddzielnie i tak jedna podłoga była wyżej uniesiona niż druga podłoga przylegająca do tej samej dylatacji.

Co o tym sądzicie?

Facet ma spore doświadczenie w wylewkach jest rozsądną osobą, przez wiele lat robił wylewki w Niemczech

----------


## edde

> w sumie masz rację, jest to rzeczywiście siatka przeciwkurczowa stosowana przy wylewkach, drut chyba 3mm, ale czy ona choć w minimalnym stopniu nie zazbroi tej wylewki?


moim zdaniem nie, albo w na tyle minimalnym, że pomijalnym, a na pewno w tym miejscu, tu może służyć jedynie jako kratka, raster do podłogówki
jak to garaż i chcesz porządnie zrobić, tak jak być powinno (no właśnie - co na to projekt? w moim projekcie w garażu np. była umieszczona siatka z pręta gładkiego 6mm) to dołóż do tego normalną siatkę zbrojącą

----------


## manieq82

Odaro

u mnie też chciał wycinać moją skrupulatni włożoną taśmę w drzwi ale nie pozwoliłem
mój dodatkowo chciał naciąć po całości i wstawić siatkę łączącą dwie płyty aby cytuję "nie klawiszowały"
nie pozwoliłem i zrobili po mojemu

chyba żaden producent systemów grzewczych nie zaleca takich rozwiązań jak Ci nasi, a o dylatacjach każdy pisze
wolę zaufać inżynierom ...

a w niemczech to ponad połowa kiedyć pracowała, dostali na odchodne miksokreta i teraz robią   :smile: 

a może mamy tego samego  :smile:

----------


## odaro

> Odaro
> 
> u mnie też chciał wycinać moją skrupulatni włożoną taśmę w drzwi ale nie pozwoliłem
> mój dodatkowo chciał naciąć po całości i wstawić siatkę łączącą dwie płyty aby cytuję "nie klawiszowały"
> nie pozwoliłem i zrobili po mojemu
> 
> chyba żaden producent systemów grzewczych nie zaleca takich rozwiązań jak Ci nasi, a o dylatacjach każdy pisze
> wolę zaufać inżynierom ...
> 
> ...


A może  :cool: 

Napisz na priva kto u Ciebie robił.

A co zrobiłeś żeby nie było klawiszowania płyt


Manieq zobacz jednak to klawiszowanie występuje

Klawiszowanie wylewki

----------


## odaro

Jak robiliście u Siebie dylatację w drzwiach albo wogóle dylatacje

Jak utrzymać piankę w potrzebnej pozycji.

W przejściach drzwiowych wymagane są tuleje ochronne które przechodzą przez dylatację.

Do czego one służą?

Z czego robiliście te tuleje?

----------


## kulca

> moim zdaniem nie, albo w na tyle minimalnym, że pomijalnym, a na pewno w tym miejscu, tu może służyć jedynie jako kratka, raster do podłogówki
> jak to garaż i chcesz porządnie zrobić, tak jak być powinno (no właśnie - co na to projekt? w moim projekcie w garażu np. była umieszczona siatka z pręta gładkiego 6mm) to dołóż do tego normalną siatkę zbrojącą


a widzisz, nie napisałem najważniejszego, ja mam dom na płycie żelbetowej o grubości około 15-20cm, zazbrojona jest ona podwójną siatką :smile: , na tejże płycie ułożyłem w garażu 10cm styro EPS200, i ta siatka ma tylko zabezpieczać płytę grzewczą przed ewentualnym pękaniem




> Jak robiliście u Siebie dylatację w drzwiach albo wogóle dylatacje
> 
> Jak utrzymać piankę w potrzebnej pozycji.
> 
> W przejściach drzwiowych wymagane są tuleje ochronne które przechodzą przez dylatację.
> 
> Do czego one służą?
> 
> Z czego robiliście te tuleje?


Ja kupiłem taśmę dylatacyjną, 15cm na 8mm gruba, z folią, wsadzona jest pomiędzy drugą warstwę styropianu i ona ją trzyma, tuleje robiłem z pianki do ocieplania rur

----------


## odaro

> Ja kupiłem taśmę dylatacyjną, 15cm na 8mm gruba, z folią, wsadzona jest pomiędzy drugą warstwę styropianu i ona ją trzyma, tuleje robiłem z pianki do ocieplania rur


A widzisz bardzo sprytny pomysł

A gdzie umiejscowić dylatację w murze o grubości 25cm gdzie będą drzwi miedzy korytarzem a salonem po środku muru po stronie zewnętrznej ale której.

Jakie zasady trzeba przyjąc

----------


## odaro

Od wczoraj chodzi mi pomysł po głowie żeby wyprowadzić jedną pętle wodnego ogrzewania podłogowego pod ogród zimowy na przyszłość

Jest to jeden z tzw szalonych pomysłów bo nigdy nie myślałem o ogrodzie zimowym ale jak bym kiedyś pomyślał to ogrzewanie już bym miał.  :cool:   :big grin: 

Macie jakieś pomysły jak to zrobić?

----------


## kulca

dylatacje umieszczasz tak jak będzie linia drzwi, czyli pod nimi

----------


## odaro

> dylatacje umieszczasz tak jak będzie linia drzwi, czyli pod nimi


Tylko ja nie wiem jak będzie linia drzwi że tak głupio napiszę

----------


## kulca

jak nie wiesz?? masz w projekcie jak się będą otwierały, więc stąd wiadomo będzie z której strony wnęki będą osadzone futryny, i dylatujesz dokładnie pomiędzy tymi futrynami

----------


## odaro

> jak nie wiesz?? masz w projekcie jak się będą otwierały, więc stąd wiadomo będzie z której strony wnęki będą osadzone futryny, i dylatujesz dokładnie pomiędzy tymi futrynami


Właśnie raczej będzie inaczej niż w projekcie a jakoś nie widzę, nie wiem jak się montuje drzwi  :smile: 

Jak mamy grubą ścianę 25cm rozdzielającą salon od korytarza i drzwi będą się otwierać na korytarz to dylatację zrobił byś na brzegu ściany ale od strony korytarza.?

Ale ja nie wiem jeszcze jak połączyć terakotę w salonu z terakotą z korytarza która będzie w innym kolorze tzn po której stronie ściany połączyć dwie różne płytki od terakoty.

----------


## kulca

> Jak mamy grubą ścianę 25cm rozdzielającą salon od korytarza i drzwi będą się otwierać na korytarz to dylatację zrobił byś na brzegu ściany ale od strony korytarza.?


dokładnie tak bym zrobił



> Ale ja nie wiem jeszcze jak połączyć terakotę w salonu z terakotą z korytarza która będzie w innym kolorze tzn po której stronie ściany połączyć dwie różne płytki od terakoty.


również od strony korytarza, dokładnie nad dylatacją, tak aby zamknięte drzwi zastawiały to łączenie

----------


## manieq82

Odaro
jak masz drzwi między salonem a korytarzem które otwieraja się na korytarz to daj taśmę wzdłuż lini ściany od strony korytarza - ewentualne łączenie materiałów wypadnie pod drzwiami i nie będzie widać
a jak połączyć to później wymyślisz 

ja wkładałem między ostatnia warstwę styropianu tak iż styropian trzymał tą taśmę
na zdjęciu drzwi będą otwierały się w naszą stronę (de facto nie będzie ich wcale, ale jakby były ...)
podczas wylewek panowie lekko gnietli ta taśmę zarówno rurą miksokreta jak i nogami
ale jak przychodziło gładzenie progu to prostowali w/w i przycinali ja na wysokość wylewki
niestety ale musisz teraz zdecydować jak masz otwierać te drzwi! 

najwyżej później będzie brzydko wyglądać :0

a co do ogrzewania ogrodu zimowego
jeśli zakładasz mały ogrodzik wypuść jedną pętlę na zewnątrz i nie wiem zamknij w jakiejś skrzynce - później połączysz to złączką

jak duży to z kotłowni wyprowadź rury do jakby kolejnego rozdzielacza

a i jeszcze o tym klawiszowaniu - taki niestety urok tej wylewki - liczę się z tym
i tak źle i tak niedobrze
ja na razie nie odczuwam nic - jedynie w przedpokoju jakieś głuche stukanie ale to inna historia
moi opowiadali że jakby co to można tą taśmę wyskrobać aut i zalać żywicą - ale to już będzie sztywno i pracować nie będzie i jest ryzyko że pęknie obok

----------


## odaro

> Odaro
> jak masz drzwi między salonem a korytarzem które otwieraja się na korytarz to daj taśmę wzdłuż lini ściany od strony korytarza - ewentualne łączenie materiałów wypadnie pod drzwiami i nie będzie widać
> a jak połączyć to później wymyślisz


Ale jak nie będzie widać przecież w drzwiach nie ma progu

----------


## kulca

no przy zamkniętych drzwiach nie będzie widać  :smile:

----------


## odaro

> no przy zamkniętych drzwiach nie będzie widać


Słusznie  :smile: 

Ale te akurat będą zamykane raczej okazjonalnie więc muszę coś wymyśleć sensownego

----------


## kulca

ładna listwa maskująca, łącząca płytki, lub idealnie docięte płytki z elastyczną fugą nad dylatacją

----------


## edde

> a widzisz, nie napisałem najważniejszego, ja mam dom na płycie żelbetowej o grubości około 15-20cm, zazbrojona jest ona podwójną siatką, na tejże płycie ułożyłem w garażu 10cm styro EPS200, i ta siatka ma tylko zabezpieczać płytę grzewczą przed ewentualnym pękaniem
> 
> ...


płyta fundametowa nic nie zmienia i nic nie wnosi, mówimy tu o zbrojeniu posadzki w garażu, ta ze względu na możliwe duże obciążenia miejscowe powinna być zazbrojona (nie myl z zabezpieczeniem przeciwskurczowym matami zgrzewanymi), też dlatego ze może pękać w trakcie użytkowania (nie w trakcie schnięcia posadzki), twoje maty zgrzewane wcale przed pękaniem od obciążeń, użytkowania nie zabezpieczają, to są maty przeciwskurczowe jedynie

----------


## odaro

> można ale po co ??
> trzeba by ją jakoś zabezpieczyć przed zamarzaniem, do tego trzeba by tam układać szalenie gęsto co 10cm 190W/m2, nawet dla małego ogrodu mogą wyjść 2 obiegi, no z praktyki powiem że gród zimowy nagrzewa się bardzo szybko jak tylko zaświeci słońce, więc ogrzewanie tam nie jest po prostu konieczne, bo mnie ochota na siedzenie w ogrodzie nachodzi tylko jak świeci słońce


W ogrodach zimowych zalecane jest ogrzewanie podłogowe wodne lub elektryczne albo klimatyzatorem z pompą ciepła więc taki był pomysł.

Ostatecznie nie zrobiłem tego ale jak kiedyś będzie ogród zimowy to będzie ogrzewanie elektryczne lub klimatyzator.

----------


## odaro

Kiedy montowaliście profile dylatacyjne.

U mnie hydraulicy położyli rury pex w otulinie w przejściach drzwiowych to jak teraz zamocować  dylatację.

----------


## kulca

przeciąć od góry do miejsca gdzie leży otulina, wyciąć otwór na otulinę i później  ładnie taśmą obkleić

ps. u mnie dzisiaj weszli wylewkarze, koniecznie chcieli pousuwać moją dylatacja pomiędzy pomieszczeniami i w salonie, mówili że oni nacinają beton i tak jest lepiej, dopiero jak się upierałem że ma zostać przyznali, że tak im będzie trudniej zrobić równe wylewki :/

----------


## odaro

> przeciąć od góry do miejsca gdzie leży otulina, wyciąć otwór na otulinę i później  ładnie taśmą obkleić
> 
> ps. u mnie dzisiaj weszli wylewkarze, koniecznie chcieli pousuwać moją dylatacja pomiędzy pomieszczeniami i w salonie, mówili że oni nacinają beton i tak jest lepiej, dopiero jak się upierałem że ma zostać przyznali, że tak im będzie trudniej zrobić równe wylewki :/


Czyli wszyscy wylewkarze maja tak samo  :big grin: 

Czy dylatacja oklejona taśmą wytrzymała brutalne traktowanie przez wylewkarzy np. wężem podającym beton z miksokreta?

----------


## kulca

narazie robili tarasy i garaż, jutro będą szaleć tam gdzie taśmy dylatacyjne to napisze jak poszło

----------


## odaro

> narazie robili tarasy i garaż, jutro będą szaleć tam gdzie taśmy dylatacyjne to napisze jak poszło



No i jak poszło

----------


## kulca

taśmę dylatacyjną w miejscach przejścia docięliśmy na wysokość wylewki, i równo wyszły obie płyty grzewcze
kupiłem cement LAFARGE EKSPERT, chciałem I klasy i w Castoramie doradzili że ten ma takie same parametry jak I, wytrzymałość 42,5 N, tyle że dość szybko wiąże i wylewkarze mieli problemy z zacieraniem, dociążali zacieraczkę workiem cementu, czy ktoś zna się na cementach i wie czy ten LAFARGE ma taki sam czas wiązania jak zwykły cement II?
Fotki z realizacji, dzisiaj kończą salon.

----------


## odaro

> taśmę dylatacyjną w miejscach przejścia docięliśmy na wysokość wylewki, i równo wyszły obie płyty grzewcze
> kupiłem cement LAFARGE EKSPERT, chciałem I klasy i w Castoramie doradzili że ten ma takie same parametry jak I, wytrzymałość 42,5 N, tyle że dość szybko wiąże i wylewkarze mieli problemy z zacieraniem, dociążali zacieraczkę workiem cementu, czy ktoś zna się na cementach i wie czy ten LAFARGE ma taki sam czas wiązania jak zwykły cement II?


A to na wylewki potrzebny jest cement I .....nie wystarczy cement II

----------


## kulca

lepiej jest I, ale wystarczy II

----------


## odaro

> lepiej jest I, ale wystarczy II



A dawałeś siatkę jako zbrojenie czy włókna polipropylenowe czy może jedno i drugie.

----------


## kulca

włókna tylko

----------


## odaro

Mam jeszcze pytanie o dylatację.

Dylatacje należy dawać w przejściach drzwiowych w sumie dlaczego w tych miejscach należy dawać dylatacje.

A jak mamy przejście z jednego pomieszczenia do drugiego np z korytarza do kuchni ale tam nie będzie drzwi to dawać dylatację czy nie

----------


## odaro

> tak


Czemu tak

----------


## manieq82

bo dylatację robi się aby zdylatować dwie powierzchnie a nie dlatego że są drzwi
jak są drzwi to najładniej dać ja pod nimi - ot co!

----------


## kulca

A robi się po to aby oddzielić dwa pomieszczenia/pola grzewcze od siebie, bo mogą mieć ustawione różne parametry pracy

----------


## odaro

> bo dylatację robi się aby zdylatować dwie powierzchnie a nie dlatego że są drzwi
> jak są drzwi to najładniej dać ja pod nimi - ot co!


Pytam bo w projekcie podłogówki mam naćkane dylatacji tak dużo że zastanawiam czemu aż tyle

----------


## odaro

> A robi się po to aby oddzielić dwa pomieszczenia/pola grzewcze od siebie, bo mogą mieć ustawione różne parametry pracy




Ale jak rury ogrzewania podłogowego idą od rozdzielacza do łazienki albo do salonu to korytarz jest ogrzewany tylko tych rur co zasilają salon i  łazienkę to raczej trudno będzie mówić o rożnych parametrach pracy.

----------


## kulca

> Ale jak rury ogrzewania podłogowego idą od rozdzielacza do łazienki albo do salonu to korytarz jest ogrzewany tylko tych rur co zasilają salon i  łazienkę to raczej trudno będzie mówić o rożnych parametrach pracy.


no nie do końca, u mnie np. idą rury do salonu i pokoi korytarzem i tenże korytarz będą grzać, ale w zależności od temperatur w np. pokojach woda będzie albo płynąć albo nie (jak termostat zamknie dopływ bo będzie za ciepło), i wtedy temperatura tej konkretnej płyty w korytarzu będzie inna niż w pokoju oddzielonym dylatacja (zamiast elektrozaworów możesz sobie pokryzować przepływomierzami poszczególne obwody i również ich parametry będą inne

----------


## odaro

> to może zacznijmy od podstaw, wylewka betonowa jak wiele rzeczy na tym świecie ma różne wymiary w zależności od temperatury, a ogrzewanie podłogowe to taki rodzaj systemu gdzie ewidentnie występują różne temperatury w zależności od tego jak ciepło ma być w domku, w efekcie czego płyta betonowa rozszerza się i kurczy, i teraz im więcej będzie dylatacji i im na mniejsze kawałki będzie pocięta płyta tym więcej swobody będzie miała wylewka i mniejsze będzie ryzyko niekontrolowanego pękania
> 
> zapewne dało by się zrobić bezpieczną wylewkę w całym domku jako całość, bez żadnej dylatacji, ale obawiam się że wtedy dylatacje na ścianach musiały by mieć po 5cm żeby zapewnić płycie odpowiednią swobodę


Ale u mnie wychodzi np. płyta o wym. 3x1m jest to cześć korytarza. 

Przy tak gęsto, często zdylatowanych wylewkach będę miał spory problem z ułożeniem terakoty bo nie uda się trafić w pełen rozmiar płytki i będzie widoczne nieładne cięcie terakoty

----------


## kulca

> Ale u mnie wychodzi np. płyta o wym. 3x1m jest to cześć korytarza. 
> 
> Przy tak gęsto, często zdylatowanych wylewkach będę miał spory problem z ułożeniem terakoty bo nie uda się trafić w pełen rozmiar płytki i będzie widoczne nieładne cięcie terakoty


moi wylewkarze mówili, żeby nie oszczędzać na kleju, kupić dobry elastyczny przystosowany na ogrzewanie podłogowe, i wtedy można kleić nawet całe płytki nad dylatacją, nie powinno pękać, ale czy to prawda?

----------


## edde

taka sama prawda jak to że dylatacja służy do oddzielania dwóch pomieszczeń/pól grzewczych od siebie, bo mogą mieć ustawione różne parametry pracy ...

----------


## kulca

> taka sama prawda jak to że dylatacja służy do oddzielania dwóch pomieszczeń/pól grzewczych od siebie, bo mogą mieć ustawione różne parametry pracy ...


tego akurat nie podważaj
ja u siebie będę miał elektrozawory i jak dziecku będzie za gorąco po prostu zamknie dopływ wody do obiegu w swoim pokoju, wtedy płyta grzewcza w tym pokoju będzie miała inna temperaturę a tym samym inne parametry co ta na korytarzu obok tego pokoju

----------


## edde

ale nie jest to głównym zadaniem dylatacji przecież

----------


## kulca

to racja, wcześniejszego posta napisałem na szybko, nie dodałem, że głównym zadaniem dylatacji jest możliwość swobodnego rozszerzania się płyty grzewczej, które będzie miało różne wartości zależne od parametrów pracy płyty grzewczej

----------


## odaro

> tego akurat nie podważaj
> ja u siebie będę miał elektrozawory i jak dziecku będzie za gorąco po prostu zamknie dopływ wody do obiegu w swoim pokoju, wtedy płyta grzewcza w tym pokoju będzie miała inna temperaturę a tym samym inne parametry co ta na korytarzu obok tego pokoju


A którędy idą rury do tego pokoju raczej tym korytarzem obok pokoju w którym zamknąłeś obieg

----------


## kulca

tak, ale obok tych rur idą następne 3 komplety do innych pokoi, więc płyta grzeje

----------


## Andrzej_78

Witam,
Przymierzam się do zrobienia ogrzewania podłogowego. Układ jest nastepujący, 3 pętle na parterze: łazienka 6 mkw, kuchnia 6, korytarz połączony w wiatrołapem 10, jedna pętla na poddaszu w łazience - 7 mkw.
Chciałbym zastosować układ mieszający, tzn, zawór trójdrożny ESBE VTA +  pompa i mam następujące pytania/dylematy;
1. Czy mogę zrobić jedną pętle w korytarzu i wiatrołapie, wiatrołap będzie później oddzielony ścianka z k-g od korytarza. Sam wiatrołap ma powierzchnię 3,5 mkw i nie chciałby robić osobnej pętli dla tak małej powierzchni. Żeby te wszystkie rury nie "zaplatały się" się za bardzo to wymyśliłem sobie że zrobię w wiatrołapie meandrowy rozkład rurek, potem przejdę do korytarza i tu już ułożę ślimakowo. Czy to jest dobry pomysł? 
2. Piec będzie z podajnikiem ze sterownikiem Tech ST-40. Sterownik potrafi sterować pompą mieszającą. Pierwsze pytanie, gdzie umieszczam czujnik podłogowy? Czy muszę na etapie wylewek zatopić go w której z pętli czy później go zamontuje, np. przy belce rozdzielacza? 
3. Sterownik włącza i wyłączą pompę przy zadanej temperaturze. Czy jest to wystarczające zabezpieczenie przed przegrzaniem pompy, może muszę stosować by-pass? 
4.Znalazłem informacje, że zadaniem pompy mieszającej jest tylko mieszanie wody na potrzeby podłogówki i ogrzewanie nie działa jak nie będzie pracować główna pompa. Czy w takim przypadku nie dojdzie do „jakiś anomalii” w których podłogówka będzie niedogrzana?
5. Dylatacje. Salon jest otwarty na korytarz w którym będzie ogrzewanie podłogowe, salon z korytarze to powierzchnia ok. 30 mkw. Czy w takich przypadkach trzeba robić dylatacje pomiędzy podłogą korytarza i salonu?
6. Odpowietrzenie górnej pętli w łazience – znalazłem odpowiedź że wystarczy zastosować odpowietrznik automatyczny i nie będzie w tym problemu. Czy ktoś może mi to potwierdzić ze swojej praktyki?
Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedzi, pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej_78

Witam,
Przymierzam się do zrobienia samodzielnie ogrzewania podłogowego. Układ jest nastepujący, 3 pętle na parterze: łazienka 6 mkw, kuchnia 6, korytarz połączony w wiatrołapem 10, jedna pętla na poddaszu w łazience - 7 mkw.
Chciałbym zastosować układ mieszający, tzn, zawór trójdrożny ESBE VTA + pompa i mam następujące pytania/dylematy;
1. Czy mogę zrobić jedną pętle w korytarzu i wiatrołapie, wiatrołap będzie później oddzielony ścianka z k-g od korytarza. Sam wiatrołap ma powierzchnię 3,5 mkw i nie chciałby robić osobnej pętli dla tak małej powierzchni. Żeby te wszystkie rury nie "zaplatały się" się za bardzo to wymyśliłem sobie że zrobię w wiatrołapie meandrowy rozkład rurek, potem przejdę do korytarza i tu już ułożę ślimakowo. Czy to jest dobry pomysł? 
2. Piec będzie z podajnikiem ze sterownikiem Tech ST-40. Sterownik potrafi sterować pompą mieszającą. Pierwsze pytanie, gdzie umieszczam czujnik podłogowy? Czy muszę na etapie wylewek zatopić go w którejś z pętli czy później go zamontuje, np. przy belce rozdzielacza? 
3. Sterownik włącza i wyłączą pompę przy zadanej temperaturze. Czy jest to wystarczające zabezpieczenie przed przegrzaniem pompy, może muszę stosować by-pass? 
4.Znalazłem informacje, że zadaniem pompy mieszającej jest tylko mieszanie wody na potrzeby podłogówki i ogrzewanie nie działa jak nie będzie pracować główna pompa. Czy w takim przypadku nie dojdzie do „jakiś anomalii” w których podłogówka będzie niedogrzana?
5. Dylatacje. Salon jest otwarty na korytarz w którym będzie ogrzewanie podłogowe, salon z korytarze to powierzchnia ok. 30 mkw. Czy w takich przypadkach trzeba robić dylatacje pomiędzy podłogą korytarza i salonu?
6. Odpowietrzenie górnej pętli w łazience – znalazłem odpowiedź że wystarczy zastosować odpowietrznik automatyczny i nie będzie w tym problemu. Czy ktoś może mi to potwierdzić ze swojej praktyki?
Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedzi, pozdrawiam

----------


## odaro

No i jestem po wylewkach.

Oczywiście wylewkarze chcieli wycinać dylatacje ale im na to nie pozwoliłem. 

Twardo twierdzili że będzie klawiszowanie jak tak zrobię.  Mam nadzieję że nie mieli racji.

Jedna rzecz mnie zaciekawiła. Instalacja ogrzewania podłogowego była napełniona wodą do 4 atm do próby ciśnieniowej i tak została parę dni do zalania. 

W trakcie wylewania posadzki stopniowo wzrastało ciśnienie od 4 atm do 7 atm na samym końcu wylewania posadzki. 

U Was też tak było.  Czy to możliwe że przez ucisk wylewki ciśnienie w ogrzewaniu podłogowym wzrosłą aż o 3 atm. 

Podłogówka była w trakcie próby odpowietrzona. 


Zostawić tak dalej to wysokie ciśnienie czy spuścić trochę wody.

----------


## kulca

u mnie podobnie, z 4 skoczyło zaraz po wylewkach na 5,5, teraz znów spadło jak przeschły

----------


## manieq82

> Witam,
> Przymierzam się do zrobienia ogrzewania podłogowego........... i mam następujące pytania/dylematy;


ech a kto ich nie ma
postaram Ci odpowiedzieć na tyle ile mam wiedzy  :smile: 

1. Jak najbardziej dobry pomysł. Jeśli wiesz gdzie dokładnie będzie stała ta ścianka nie dawaj w jej świetle rurek - ot zawsze mniejsze ryzyko wwiercenia się w taką.
2. Nie znam tego sterownika i jak to działa ale przy belce nie będzie to chyba miarodajne - pewnie będzie tam cieplej ze względu na dużą ilość rurek.
3. Przegrzaniem?
4.Główna pompa wpompuje ci wodę z pieca, mieszacz pomoże i jednocześnie wysteruje temperaturę tego obwodu czyli podłogówki.
5. Daj plan domu, musisz podzielić powierzchnię zgodnie z zasadami, i najlepiej aby nakładało się to na obwody/powierzchnie grzewcze
6. Odpowietrznik, lub jeszcze lepiej taki zestaw kranik u dołu i odpowietrznik na górze - taka końcówkę belki wsadź w górnej łazience do jakiejś mini szafeczki i podepnij rurkę od obwodu.

----------


## odaro

> u mnie podobnie, z 4 skoczyło zaraz po wylewkach na 5,5, teraz znów spadło jak przeschły


A ile metrów masz podłogówki jeżeli mogę zapytać.

----------


## kulca

weszło około 950-1000mb (na 200 mkw)

----------


## Andrzej_78

[QUOTE=manieq82;4150936]ech a kto ich nie ma
postaram Ci odpowiedzieć na tyle ile mam wiedzy  :smile: 

Dzięki za odzew   :smile: 

2. To gdzie zwykle umieszcza się czujnik od ogrzewania podłogowego? W wylewce? Razem z piecem dostaje się taki czujnik.
3. Jeśli termostaty na rozdzielaczu podłogówki się zamkną to wtedy  pompa będzie miała duże opory. Nie wiem jak to działa dokładnie, może wtedy się przegrzać/spalić pompa? Bo chyba w takich właśnie przypadkach stosuje się by-pass. A czy można zrobić tak, że jedna pętla podłogówki nie będzie miała termostatu, powiedzmy że to będzie ta najdłuższa pętla. W tej pętli w wylewce zatopimy czujnik podłogówki, po przekroczeniu ustalonej na sterowniku temperatury pompa wyłączy się. Wtedy wszystkie pętle powinny być dogrzane i nie będzie potrzebny by-pass.  Czy stosuje się w praktyce takie rozwiązania czy to są już jakieś moje udziwnienia?
5. Podaje plan domu, w załączniku. W ściance z k-g przy wiatrołapie umieszczę rozdzielacz do podłogówki. W ściance z k-g chce także schować rury zasilające górną łazienkę. Interesuje mnie szczególnie dylatacja pomiędzy podłogami korytarza (2) a salonem (5), czy jest potrzebna.
Podłogówka będzie następujących pomieszczeniach:
4 – kuchnia
9- dolna łazienka, górna łazienka jest nad dolną, 
1 i 2 to  jedna pętla, w wiatrołapie (1) chce zrobić meandrę i przejść do korytarza (2) i tam już ułożyć ślimakowo.
6. Czy najlepsze rozwiązanie to odpowietrznik w górnej łazience, to ma być zwykły czy automatyczny?  Ten kranik do czego ma służyć? Czy na belce rozdzielacza montuje odpowietrznik na oby belkach?

----------


## odaro

Panowie o jakim odpowietrzniku piszecie na górnej pętli?

----------


## jacekaqua

> weszło około 950-1000mb (na 200 mkw)


powinno ci wejsc około 1300 mb

----------


## odaro

> powinno ci wejsc około 1300 mb



A skąd taka liczba ....dlaczego powinno

----------


## manieq82

Andrzeju
jeśli chodzi o dylatacje to ja na twoim miejscu zrobiłbym takie (żółte linie)
trzeba koniecznie oddzielić każdą grzaną powiechnię i większe powierzchnie ciachnąć itd.

a co do innych
AD2 czujnik w podłogówce - to ja się nie znam
ja dostanę wraz z piecem dwa czujniki pokojowy i pogodowy
tej pierwszy powieszę na ścianie w salonie, ten drugi na ścianie od północy
żadnego czujnika do wylewki montować nie będę
Ad3 na to to już jakiś instalator Ci powie - ja tak nie do końca znam takie rozwiązanie'
AD6 ja mam na rozdzielaczach na każdej z belek odpowietrznik automatyczny i kurek do spuszczania wody podczas napełniania
o ja mam takie cuć
http://allegro.pl/item1041653347_roz...a_zlaczki.html
na górze dałbym jakby tylko końcówkę tego żeby ładnie napełnić i odpowietrzyć i w przyszłości nie mieć problemów

----------


## kulca

> powinno ci wejsc około 1300 mb


w tych 200mkw jest 35mkw garażu gdzie jest mało rurek

----------


## sacha

Czytam, czytam i nadal mam wątpliwości jak prawidłowo powinna być przymocowana rura PEX ; czy klipsami do styro - wtedy jest gorzej otoczona wylewką, czy przywiązana do kratek zbrojących - wtedy lepiej jest otoczona wylewką ale podobno może się przecierać o kratkę zbrojącą. Są wprawdzie specjalne listwy zaciskowe tylko troszkę kasy zjedzą a może jest jeszcze inny sposób?

----------


## edde

klipsami w zupełności wystarczy

----------


## odaro

> Czytam, czytam i nadal mam wątpliwości jak prawidłowo powinna być przymocowana rura PEX ; czy klipsami do styro - wtedy jest gorzej otoczona wylewką, czy przywiązana do kratek zbrojących - wtedy lepiej jest otoczona wylewką ale podobno może się przecierać o kratkę zbrojącą. Są wprawdzie specjalne listwy zaciskowe tylko troszkę kasy zjedzą a może jest jeszcze inny sposób?


Też się ma tym zastanawiałem jak spełnić warunek otulenia wylewką całego obwodu rurki przy mocowaniu klipsami.

Raczej się tego nie da spełnić ale skoro tyle lat tak są wykonywane instalacje ogrzewania podłogowego to chyba nie ma co kombinować.

----------


## Andrzej_78

Mam pytanie, czy przy rozdzielacz z zaworem mieszjącym VTA potrzebny jest zawór zwrotny?

----------


## rafek11

Chodzi o podłogę piętra. W projekcie mam od dołu 20cm stropu żelbetowego, 5cm styropianu i 5cm wylewki zbrojonej siatką stalową. Ogrzewanie to kocioł elektryczny i wodna podłogówka. Oczywiście 100% grzania przewiduję w II-giej taryfie. Jakie najmniejsze mogą być warstwy styropianu i wylewki akumulacyjnej. Nie chcę zbytnio podnosić warstw podłogowych, dlatego pomyślałem, że (od dołu) 20cm żelbetu, 3cm styropianu i 12cm wylewki powinno wystarczyć (posadzka idzie w górę tylko 5cm). Nadmienię tylko,że wszyskie ściany wew. są z silikatów (dodatkowa akumulacja). Jaki styro zastosować żeby spinki się trzymały ( Serwis24 podobno miał problemy z utrzymaniem spinek przez styro podłogowy i zastosował jakiś specjalny do podłogówki)? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## edde

4 cm styropianu i 7-8 cm wylewki i będzie ok
styropian na piętra (poddasza) daję się przeważnie akustyczny (fono, głucha baba, akustic itp) ze względu na lepsze tłumienie odgłosów z tym ze przeważnie jest on dosyć miękki, ale nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie żeby dać tam zwykły podłogowy eps100, im twardszy styropian tym lepiej i sztywniej trzymają się spinki podłogówki, ja miałem tez miejscami eps 200i tam to jak przyklejone  :smile:  ale tez palce bolały od wbijania ich w ten styropian  :smile: 
na poddaszu zaś dałem swiispor fono, na trzymanie sie spinek nie narzekałem, dużo zależy też od samych spinek i od jakości ułożenia rur, spinke z fono mi nigdzie nie wyrywało (no chyba ze sam wyrwałem butem zaczepiając się za rurkę kilka razy  :smile:  ) a jak już to w kilku narożnikach podnosiło całą warstwę z rurami folią i styropianem, bo to tylko lekkie 4 cm, na dole przy 9 cm eps100 tego efektu już nie było

----------


## k***a*z

> Jaki styro zastosować żeby spinki się trzymały (.


bardzo dobre są płyty z piany pir/pur , w 3 pomieszczeniach mam te płyty , spinki trzymają bardzo mocno , styropian podłogowy eps100 też dość dobrze trzyma ale jeśli będziesz musiał podczas pracy przemieszczać się po rurkach to napewno niektóre spinki puszczą , ja rozwiązałem problem tak że spinki dawałem co 30cm i na każdym łuku od 3 do 5 spinek , ludzie od wylewek jak to zobaczyli to aż się zdziwili że tak dobrze wszystko trzyma bo na innych budowach to czasami jest "masakra"

----------


## k***a*z

> ale tez palce bolały od wbijania ich w ten styropian


kurcze podziwiam cię , u mnie poszło prawie 5 tyś spinek , jak bym miał to robić ręcznie to .... nawet boję się myśleć .

po tej robocie został mi tacker może jest ktoś chętny ?

----------


## edde

to jednak jakoś niezbyt dobrze ta pianka trzyma albo spinki miałeś do d..y  :smile:  bo jak na fono czy eps100 dawałem na prostej co 50-70cm, na zakręcie ze 3szt co 15-25cm, chodziliśmy sami niemało z tydzień po tym, wylewkarze też na palcach nie chodzili i wszytko się styropianu trzymało
spinki dawałem te dłuższe 55mm, kupowałem na allegro coś takiego: http://www.allegro.pl/item1062948120...ej_100szt.html

spinek poszło mi z 1300szt, robiliśmy podłogówkę we dwóch z bratem, on jeździł krążkiem ja układałem i upinałem, jednego dnia zrobiliśmy poddasze (~90m2) drugiego parter (~65m2), wbijałem recznei, fakt że palce czuły spinki ale bez przesady, odcisków czy pokaleczonych rąk  :smile:  nie miałem

----------


## manieq82

u mnie też z 1400 poszło
polecam również te dłuższe
żadnego problemu z wbijaniem ich nie miałem
czasami tylko jak trafiłem na łaczenie foli, jeszcze sklejonej taśmą to ciężko było
ale bez przesadyy
nawet szanowna małżonka co ma delikatne dłonie dawała radę  :smile:

----------


## rafek11

A można zrobić tak, żeby usunąć styropian spomiędzy stropu i wylewki i umieścić go pod stropem (lub wełnę jakąś), a bezpośrednio na stropie ułożyć rurki podłogówki i przymocować je do stalowej siatki (25cm płyty akumulacyjnej - nikt takiej chyba nie ma). Hydraulik zaopiniował negatywnie i powiedział, że bez styropianu się nie da. Dlatego zacząłem szukać innego sposobu, stąd podniesienie warstw podłogi.

----------


## kulca

do siatki wiązanie jest niezalecane z uwagi na możliwość przecierania się pexa o stalową siatkę

----------


## manieq82

nie przesadzaj
będziesz miał niesterowalne monstrum 
daj jak ci radzili 4 cm i 7-8 wylewki
jak chcesz gromadzić energię to sieknij bufor i tam ją gromadź a do podłogi wysyłaj wtedy kiedy ty chcesz a nie kiedy jest tanio  :smile:

----------


## edde

tak jest

----------


## rafek11

Dzięki za rady.

----------


## pga

Witam,

Planuje w całym domu ogrzewanie podlogowe + 2 grzejniki drabinkowe w łazienkach na piętrze.
Będą 2 rozdzielacze - jeden dla parteru, drugi dla piętra.
Czy dla każdego z rozdzielaczy MUSI być układ mieszający z pompą czy można obydwa rozdzielacze
podłączyc do wspólnego mieszacza w kotłowni?
Dom nie jest duży, na parterze ok 60m2 ogrzewania, na piętrze ok 55m2 - jedna pompa z całą
pewnością da sobie radę.
Tylko czy to będzie poprawnie działać (nie planuje zaawansowanych układów regulacji)?

Dziekuję za pomoc.

----------


## manieq82

jeśli to będzie piec gazowy to potrzebujesz mieszaczy zero.
Jeśli coś wysokotemperaturowego to jedne.
Chyba że te drabinki na osobnym obwodzie wysokotemperaturowym

----------


## pga

Będzie bufor ciepła dla CO, jakieś 1000 litrów, ladowany wysokemperaturowo.
Drabinki w lazienkach planuje podlaczyc niskotemperaturowo do rozdzielacza podlogowki - beda odpowiednio przewymiarowane.

----------


## manieq82

no to jeden - tylko jak sterować ręcznie nastwiać czy inaczej
pogadaj z piczmanem - będziesz miał kopię jego instalacji
on ma zdaje sie sterownik z Insbudu i zawór elektromagnetyczny sterowany z tego sterownika i to on decyduje o temp zasilania całości
u Ciebie moim skromnym zdaniem może być tak samo - i tak będzie chyba najlepiej

----------


## Piczman

pga

Potrzebujesz ok. 30 C na zasilanie.

Czasem masz tyle, ale większość czasu więcej. Dużo więcej ,,,

Sterownik i zawór 3-drogowy z siłownikiem załatwia sprawę.
Są różne na rynku, Ja kupiłem tanio i jakoś działa.

Pozdr.

----------


## rafek11

> nie przesadzaj
> będziesz miał niesterowalne monstrum 
> daj jak ci radzili 4 cm i 7-8 wylewki
> jak chcesz gromadzić energię to sieknij bufor i tam ją gromadź a do podłogi wysyłaj wtedy kiedy ty chcesz a nie kiedy jest tanio


Odnośnie akumulacyjności. Czy mozna jakoś przeliczyć równoważność akumulacyjną wody w buforze w stosunku do grubości wylewki o pow. 140m2. Może trochę to zawiłe, ale chodzi mi o to ile litrów bufora muszę zastosować, żeby zmniejszyć grubość wylewki z 12cm na 8cm w domu o pow. podłogi ogrzewanej 140m2.

----------


## pga

> Sterownik i zawór 3-drogowy z siłownikiem załatwia sprawę.
> Są różne na rynku, Ja kupiłem tanio i jakoś działa.


Ale czy Ty nie masz przypadkiem tylko jednego rozdzielacza?
Z Twojego dziennika wynika, że masz dom parterowy - a w takim
najczęściej wystarcza 1 rozdzielacz.
Ja mam poddasze no i musza byc dwa.

----------


## Piczman

Tak, mam 1 rozdzielacz.

Co nic tu nie zmienia !!!
Dajesz "mieszacz" przed rozdzielaczami, do nich dopływa już woda o odpowiedniej temp.

----------


## RL

mam dylemat jak zrobic sterowanie piecem kondensacyjnym z podlogowka na dole i na poddaszu uzytkowym. W salonie i holu na gorze oraz pokojach na gorze planuje panele laminowane na ogrzewanie podlogowe (7mm, pod nie arbiton 1.5mm z dziurkami) w hollu lazienkach, wiatrolapie, kiuchni plytki. Hydraulik z ktorym rozmawialem powiedzial ze on proponuje pod plytki rurki co 15cm, przy oknach zageszczone, pod panele co 10cm. Sterowanie pogodowe bez termostatow w kazdym pokoju. Obiegi max 80m ale dla mniejszego pomieszczenia obieg wyjdzie krotszy wiec rozne obiegi roznie sie beda nagrzewac i wolalbym uniknac sytuacji gdy czesc pokoi bedzie niedogrzana.
On odradza termostaty, powiedzial ze bede mogl sobie regulowac temperature za pomoca czegos w kotlowni, jakies przeyplywomierze czy cos takiego przezroczystego, ze bede mogl zmniejszyc ilosc wody goracej idacej na konkretny obieg.

jakies propozycje, sugestie jak prawidlowo wykonac ogrzewac i sterowac?

----------


## RL

Dziekuje za szybka odpowiedz. Teraz jakby dla mnie jest wazniejsze sterowanie. Zakladalem ze mialbym sterowanie na parterze i na poddaszu, ale zaczalem sie zastanawiac, ze skoro obiegi beda mialy rozne dlugosci, to jak czujnik temperatury bedzie w zlym miejscu to niektore pomieszczenia moga byc nie ogrzane. Wiem ze niektorzy maja termostaty w kazdym pokoju i zastanawiam sie czy jest to dobre rozwiazania czy tez niepotrzebny bajer.

----------


## Piotr G

> odpowiedź masz na początku tego wątku, nazywa się to audytor OZC, jest to darmowy program komputerowy do samodzielnego przeliczenia zapotrzebowania każdego pomieszczenia na ciepło do CO
> 
> w ciemno mogę powiedzieć że wyniki wyjdą ci w granicach sypialnie 30cm, salon z dużym przeszkleniem 25cm, łazienka 10cm i temperatura zasilania maks +40, w porównaniu do twojego fachowca będzie to oszczędność 50% kosztów
> 
> PS w połowie tego wątku masz linki od różnych producentów do instrukcji układania podłogówki, jak się z nimi zapoznasz będziesz dysponować większą wiedzą niż 99% instalatorów, czyli od razu będziesz wiedział w którym miejscu ciebie nabijają w balona


Już z grawitacją dałeś popis swojej wiedzy o instalacjach CO więc nie oceniaj 99% instalatorów i ich wiedzy

Nie wszyscy budują domy 3 litrowe.

po to od średniowiecza wymyślono specjalizację aby każdy robił to co umie

Masz prawo zrobić we własnym domu co tylko pragniesz ale nie uważaj się za fachowca - na forum jest kilka osób które mają wiedzę i doświadczenie i nie masz prawa ich obrazać.

OZC to program wspomagający projektowanie - a nie program do samodzielnego projektowania - do projektowania trzeba mieć uprawnienia budowlane 

Piotr

ps gdzie nie wchodzę to czytam że 99% instalatorów nic nie wie o instalacjech - ciekawe ????

----------


## Piotr G

termostaty to niepotrzebny bajer podłogówka ma dużą bezwładność działa z opóźnieniem gdy temp wzrośnie termostat zamyka a podłoga wygrzana dalej grzeje
gdy temp w pomieszczeniu spadnie termostat otwiera a podłoga jeszcze przez długi czas jest zimna.

termostaty sprawdzają się w pomieszczeniach użytkowanych okresowo np tylko w weekend wtedy przez resztę tygodnia można obniżyć temp w pomieszczeniu i oszczędzać.

Rotametry (przepływomierze) pozwolą wyregulować odpowiednie przepływy w poszczególnych obiegach

Do podłogowego ogrzewania pogodówka jest najlepsza bo wyprzedza reakcję budynku na spadek temperatury na zewnątrz kocioł z wyprzedzeniem podaje wyższą temperaturę w podłogę (gdy na zewnątrz spada temperatura) a nie gdy w domu robi się zimno.

Piotr

----------


## manieq82

> ps gdzie nie wchodzę to czytam że 99% instalatorów nic nie wie o instalacjech - ciekawe ????


szczerze?
niestety taka nasza rzeczywistość
na 8 instalatorów z którymi gadałem niestety miałem większą wiedzę od 7
ósmy którego chciałem zatrudnić dał mi taką cenę na którą mnie po postu nie stać - miał głowę na karku ale i ją nieźle cenił - cóż ma prawo
reszta to pomysły podłączenia podłogówki na powrotach z grzejników, niepotrzebne pogodówki "Bo Panie wyregulować to to dziadostwo to skaranie boskie" czy klasyczne wręcz "Po co Panu piec gazowy, zamontuję panu piec na ekogroszek i będzie Pan zadowolony  :smile:  :smile:  :smile: "

Podziwiam wiedzę niektórych instalatorów, jak niektórzy z tego forum (wszystkie dane i schematy w głowie) ale są to w MOJEJ ocenie mniejszości.

Może stąd to lekko jednak nadużyte stwierdzenie
Pozdrawiam

----------


## jacekaqua

> termostaty to niepotrzebny bajer podłogówka ma dużą bezwładność działa z opóźnieniem gdy temp wzrośnie termostat zamyka a podłoga wygrzana dalej grzeje
> gdy temp w pomieszczeniu spadnie termostat otwiera a podłoga jeszcze przez długi czas jest zimna.
> 
> termostaty sprawdzają się w pomieszczeniach użytkowanych okresowo np tylko w weekend wtedy przez resztę tygodnia można obniżyć temp w pomieszczeniu i oszczędzać.
> 
> Rotametry (przepływomierze) pozwolą wyregulować odpowiednie przepływy w poszczególnych obiegach
> 
> Do podłogowego ogrzewania pogodówka jest najlepsza bo wyprzedza reakcję budynku na spadek temperatury na zewnątrz kocioł z wyprzedzeniem podaje wyższą temperaturę w podłogę (gdy na zewnątrz spada temperatura) a nie gdy w domu robi się zimno.
> 
> Piotr


ja bym sie nie zgodził z tobą w tym temacie,termostaty w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach są niezbędne

----------


## Piotr G

Podobnie mogę ja napisać o inwestorach - wszyscy chcą mieć super rozwiązania energooszczędne, super sterowanie, wysoki komfort ale ca cenę najtańszych na rynku.

Piotr

----------


## Piotr G

> ja bym sie nie zgodził z tobą w tym temacie,termostaty w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach są niezbędne


Masz prawo ale uzasadnij
Piotr

----------


## manieq82

> Podobnie mogę ja napisać o inwestorach - wszyscy chcą mieć super rozwiązania energooszczędne, super sterowanie, wysoki komfort ale ca cenę najtańszych na rynku.
> 
> Piotr


no oczywiście, masz rację  :smile: 
różnica między tymi dwoma grupami jest w małym szczególe ... kierunek przepływu gotówki
ot taki mały niuansik  :smile:  :smile: 

pozdrawiam i miłego wieczoru życzę

przepraszam resztę za off topic

----------


## Piotr G

Masz rację ja nie biorę pieniędzy za leczenie ludzi bo się na tym nie znam

Ale przegięciem jest również inwestor który sam w OZC policzył swój własny *3 litrowy* domek i we wszystkich tematach rozpisuje się jak instalatorzy naciągają inwestorów bo można zrobić 50% taniej. do tego ma dopisek najlepszy doradca 

Piotr

----------


## Piczman

> ja bym sie nie zgodził z tobą w tym temacie,termostaty w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach są niezbędne




Przy ogrzewaniu wysokotemperaturowym TAK !
Przy podłogówce i sterowaniu pogodowym NIE !!!
Proponuje sobie wyobrazić schematy działania ,,,

Piotr G

Ja też twierdzę że 99 % instalatorów ma blade pojęcie o nowoczesnym budownictwie i nie adaptuje się do nowych realiów .
U mnie miało nic nie działać a działa.
Moich instalatorów to bardzo zdziwiło a mnie wcale.
Różnica wiedzy w temacie.
A ja Fotograf podobno jestem ,,,

----------


## odaro

> szczerze?
> niestety taka nasza rzeczywistość
> na 8 instalatorów z którymi gadałem niestety miałem większą wiedzę od 7
> ósmy którego chciałem zatrudnić dał mi taką cenę na którą mnie po postu nie stać - miał głowę na karku ale i ją nieźle cenił - cóż ma prawo
> reszta to pomysły podłączenia podłogówki na powrotach z grzejników, niepotrzebne pogodówki "Bo Panie wyregulować to to dziadostwo to skaranie boskie" czy klasyczne wręcz "Po co Panu piec gazowy, zamontuję panu piec na ekogroszek i będzie Pan zadowolony "
> 
> Podziwiam wiedzę niektórych instalatorów, jak niektórzy z tego forum (wszystkie dane i schematy w głowie) ale są to w MOJEJ ocenie mniejszości.
> 
> Może stąd to lekko jednak nadużyte stwierdzenie
> Pozdrawiam



Potwierdzam u mnie było z wykonawcami hydrauliki tak samo.... niestety.

----------


## Piotr G

Może ja działam na wymagajacym rynku poznańskim i muszę być na bierząco 

może zapraszaliscie nieodpowiednich "instalatorów" 

Ja nie twierdzę że tak nie jast - ludzie wykształceni za komuny na instalacjach grawitacyjnych spawanych nie mają pojęcia o energooszczędności domach pasywnych itp itd

Mój osobisty ojciec instalator od 45 lat doświadczenie przeogromne wiedza jeszcze większa - ale zdobyta w poprzedniej epoce 

Czasmi patrzy na mnie jak na wariata, a ile się kłucimy, na szczęście już zrozumiał że czasy i technologia sie zmieniły teraz stanowimy bdb. zaspół moja wiedza jego doświadczenie.

Nasi politycy demokracji uczą się 20 lat i też różnie im to wychodzi - sami wykształceni jegomoście - a wy chcecie, aby instalatorzy fantastyczni w tamtej epoce, zmienili swoje przyzwyczajenia i nawyki

NIEREALNE

ale prosze was nie uogólniajcie 

Piotr

----------


## Piotr G

> w tym wątku jest kilku takich co pasują w ten opis, nie baw się więc w piaskownicę i konkretnie pisz kto co jak, najlepiej z cytatami, bo za rzucanie bezpodstawnych oskarżeń na przydomek najlepszy doradca nie zasłużysz[/I]


Doskonale wiesz że chodzi o Ciebie i przydomek Najlepszy...... nie daje Tobie prawa obrażać innych insynuacjami o wykształceniu.
Jako Najlepszy ......... powineneś dawać przykład rzeczowej dyskusji

A w innym temacie o układzie grawitacyjnym pokazujesz że nie masz wielkiego pojęcia o układach hydraulicznych i zjawiskach w nich wystepujących.

Piotr

----------


## Puławiak

> Doskonale wiesz że chodzi o Ciebie i przydomek Najlepszy...... nie daje Tobie prawa obrażać innych insynuacjami o wykształceniu.
> Jako Najlepszy ......... powineneś dawać przykład rzeczowej dyskusji
> 
> A w innym temacie o układzie grawitacyjnym pokazujesz że nie masz wielkiego pojęcia o układach hydraulicznych i zjawiskach w nich wystepujących.
> 
> Piotr


Wtopa bo audytor nie liczy grawitacji.  :smile:  Grawitację trzeba policzyć "na piechotę" i do tego trzeba mieć troche wiedzy z tego zakresu.

----------


## Piotr G

> PS w połowie tego wątku masz linki od różnych producentów do instrukcji układania podłogówki, jak się z nimi zapoznasz będziesz dysponować większą wiedzą niż 99% instalatorów, czyli od razu będziesz wiedział w którym miejscu ciebie nabijają w balona


Może pochopnie ale moim zdaniem jeżeli człowiek nie majacy pojęcia po przeczytaniu poradnika bedzie miał większą wiedzę niż instalator z doświadczeniem w prost z tego wynika że 99% instalatorów nic nie wie o podłogówkach bo nawet poradnika nie przeczytali - logika

no chyba że ja nielogicznie myślę.

Piotr

----------


## Piotr G

Wie czy nie wie to ocenią Jego klienci on daje gwarancję na swoje instalacje i robi tak jak chce jeżeli ma zbyt to znaczy że robi dobrze.

A jeżeli masz receptę aby robić taniej i lepiej to prosze otwieraj firme i się sprzedawaj - sukces gwarantowany - będziesz w 1% oświeconych instalatorów.

Zrobiłeś taniej i lepiej chwała Tobie i chwal się tym wszędzie ale nie obrażaj innych - i nie wypowiadaj sie 




> w ciemno mogę powiedzieć że wyniki wyjdą ci w granicach sypialnie 30cm, salon z dużym przeszkleniem 25cm, łazienka 10cm i temperatura zasilania maks +40, w porównaniu do twojego fachowca będzie to oszczędność 50% kosztów


Bo nie wiesz czy RL ma salon z dużym oknem i czy czasem nie ma w sypialni dużego okna

Kończe dyskusję - przepaszam wszystkich za unoszenia się 

Piotr

----------


## Piotr G

Wybacz ale nie bede się uczył OZC z Forum Muratora - korzystam z tego narzędzia jeszcze od wersji DOS'owych i swoją niezbedna wiedze mam

Tak jak napisałeś to sprawa inwestora i wykonawcy i ich umowy. jeżeli są zadowoleni to ich sprawa.

Zastanawiałeś się co będzie jak za lat trzy-pieć ktoś wymyśli super sprawne i oszczędne źródło ciepła ale bardzo niskotemperaturowe wtedy przewymiarowanie ogrzewania podłogowego opłaci się - może warto z tej strony podejść do tematu.

Piotr

----------


## jacekaqua

> Masz prawo ale uzasadnij
> Piotr


co zrobisz ja klient zarząda sobie różnych temp. w poszczegolnych pomieszczeniach  i bedzie chciał ją zmieniać wg. swoich upodobań

----------


## Piotr G

Już w pierwszej rozmowie wytłumaczę mu że jeżeli tak chce to lepsze bedą grzejniki, albo jak napisałem wcześniej  w tych pomieszczeniach zastosuję - ale nie jestem zwolennikiem termostatów przy podłogówce. 

Większa część domu tzw dzienna wymaga tych samych parametrów przez całą dobę i tam nie ma sensu stosować termostatów.

po ustaleniach z inwestorem często stosuję rozdzielacze z zaworkami do siłowników na wszelki wypadek.

Jestem zwolennikiem sterowania pogodowego aby wyprzedać reakcję domu na obniżenie tem. zewnętrznej ze względu na wolną reakcję podłogówki.

Piotr

----------


## Piczman

> Wybacz ale nie bede się uczył OZC z Forum Muratora - korzystam z tego narzędzia jeszcze od wersji DOS'owych i swoją niezbedna wiedze mam
> 
> Zastanawiałeś się co będzie jak za lat trzy-pieć ktoś wymyśli super sprawne i oszczędne źródło ciepła ale bardzo niskotemperaturowe wtedy przewymiarowanie ogrzewania podłogowego opłaci się Piotr


U mnie kiedy za oknem -5 C temp. zasilania jest w granicach 29 C !W domu 22 C.
Rurki mam co 20-30 cm.
A znam jeszcze lepsze wyniki.
Schodzenie poniżej takich wartości będzie już nieopłacalne, nie wierzył bym w to cudo które za 5 lat wymyśla bo jeśli ktoś na tym oszczędzi/zarobi to na pewno nie My a kilometry rurek tu nic nie zmienią ,,,.

Skoro jesteś doświadczony, znasz OZC i inne programy do projektowania to dobrze wiesz że zagęszczenie rurek niewiele daje.
Powierzchnia płyty grzewczej i temp. zasilania są najistotniejsze.

----------


## Piotr G

Ja się zgadzam w 100% instalacje podłogowe są ogólnie przewymiarowane  i wielokrotnie to pisałem.

Ale nik nie ma prawa nazywać 99% instalatorów naciągaczami tylko dlatego że on zrobił taniej. 

jest jeszcze bezwładność przy zagęszczeniu rurek zyskujemy na czasie przy rozgrzewaniu podłogi - ważne gdy stosujemy obniżenia okresowe w ogrzewaniu.

Piotr

PS z tego co kojarzę to Twój dom też taki standartowy nie jest powiedziełbym bardzo niestandardywy

----------


## Piotr G

> Powierzchnia płyty grzewczej i temp. zasilania są najistotniejsze


zgadzam się częściowo, powierzchnia ok, ale temperatura powierzchni płyty a nie zasilania

temperaturą powierzchni płyty można łatwiej sterować jeżeli mamy gęściej rurki - bezwładniść mniejsza.

Piotr

----------


## Piczman

Próbowałem sterować.
Bezsens, sam z resztą masz podobne zdanie.
Przynajmniej wcześniej miałeś  :smile:

----------


## Piotr G

Ale nie wszyscy inwestorzy podzielają to zdanie - tłumaczyłem wielu Jacekaqua zresztą też - niewiele dało

Jeszcze jedno stałośc temperatury powierzchni płyty uzyskamy gdy zageścimy rurki

Piotr

----------


## Piczman

Chodzi Ci o zimne miejsca kiedy rurki są oddalone od siebie zbyt daleko ?

----------


## Piotr G

tak i jak wcześniej napisałem wydajność grzejnika podłogowego zależy od temperatury powierzchni więc lepsza będzie stała ale niższa temperatura całej powierzchni 

Piotr

----------


## Piotr G

Czy ja nie pisze wielokrotnie że masz rację, ale to nie daje Tobie prawa obrażać innych - bo to jest chamstwo.

Piotr

----------


## Piotr G

> zmieniłem zdanie na twój temat, jesteś typowym instalatorem naciągaczem
> 
> problem w tym że twoja instalacja na oko jest fachowa tylko w twoim mniemaniu, a twoja próbka wiedzy która zaprezentowałeś mnie sugeruje wykształcenie podstawowe + ewentualnie zawodówka
> 
> wypisz wymaluj modelowy przykład ustrzelenia jelenia


Proszę zakończmy juz te wojenkę

Piotr

----------


## cieszynianka

> co zrobisz ja klient zarząda sobie różnych temp. w poszczegolnych pomieszczeniach  i bedzie chciał ją zmieniać wg. swoich upodobań


Ale to chyba normalne, że w różnych pomieszczeniach mają być różne temperatury, tzn. dla mnie oczywiste, żeby w łazience było najcieplej, w przedpokoju chłodniej, w salonie przyjemne ciepełko itd. Podobne nie wyobrażam sobie nie mieć możliwości zmieniania zależnie od potrzeb temperatur w pomieszczeniach (maksymalne obniżenie lub wyłączenie jeśli nie jest używane, podwyższenie temperatury gdy jakiegoś gościa trzeba przenocować). 
Tak sobie myślę, że jak się robi taką inwestycję, to należy to zrobić tak, żeby mieć maksimum zadowolenia z wygodnego użytkowania  :roll eyes:  :wink:

----------


## monika.KIELCE

Odwleka się ta podłogówka u mnie i odwleka ale wreszcie coś się ruszy. I tu pytanie od męża do tych co sami robili: jakie narzędzia potrzeba?

1. Było już w wątku o "pistolecie" do taśmy, że się przydaje do sklejania folii. A jakiej taśmy używaliście? Tej zwykłej, paczkowej (brązowa)?

2. Co do cięcia rurek?

3. Kalibrator? A może da się bez, tak jak sprężyny do gięcia czy bębna do rozwijania rurek? 

Na rozdzielaczu będą złączki skręcane.

Mąż nie może przeboleć, że nie ma już tych pompek do sprawdzania szczelności w Insbudzie. Tanie były. A teraz trzeba będzie prosić się po hurtowniach, może gdzieś pożyczą.

----------


## edde

1. do sklejania folii nadaje się prawie każda taśma, ja używałem taśmy maskującej PCV z folnetu a gdy się skończyła to zwykłej pakowej przezroczystej, folia na 10cm zakład sklejona taką taśmą trzyma się jak należy, no i wygodniej mi było folię alu do mniejszych pomieszczeń docinać i sklejać w salonie, potem całość zanieść do danego pomieszczenia, rozłożyć i dociąć niż poszczególne paski doklejać w pomieszczeniu, wychodziło ładnie równo, płasko
aha, i kleiłem ręcznie, nie używając dyspensera (choć takowy w garażu leży) bo mi wygodniej było i dokładniej się kleiło  :smile: 

2. do cięcia czerwone nożyce, dostępne w każdym sklepie hydraulicznym czy markecie, i wcale nie muszą (choć mogą) być drogie czy markowe jeżeli to jednorazowa robota, ja akurat użyłem takiego badziewia co jest na wyposażeniu zgrzewarek do rur PP, wytrzymały instalacje ciepłej i zimnej wody z PP, i te ~ 1200mb pexa, i jeszcze niejedno by wytrzymały  :smile: 

3. kalibrator odpuściłem sobie i nie narzekam, jedynie przy złączkach śrubunkowych rozdzielacza (KAN-owskie) żeby się wygodnie składało kalibrowałem sobie wewnątrz trzonem wiertła do metalu fi 12mm  :smile: 
sprężynę kupiłem i użyłem może raz, zakup uważam za bezużyteczny, po dwóch, trzech gięciach (na jakimś zbędnym odpadku) ręce się wyrabiają, łapiesz czuja  :smile:  i bez problemu a szybciej wygina się w rękach, bęben też zbędny

a pompkę do prób z insbudu (ta żółta) to mam, na zbyciu będę miał jesienią jak kotłownię skończę  :smile:  jak nie za późno to daj znać, choć niektórzy radzą sobie sprężonym powietrzem, manometrem i ciśnieniem z sieci to dla mnie nie ma jak solidna wodna próba ciśnieniowa z pompką

----------


## monika.KIELCE

Dzięki za wyczerpujące odpowiedzi. Niestety do jesieni nie doczekam, chcę wylewki w 1-ej połowie  sierpnia zrobić. A też jestem zdania, że jak robić próbę, to porządnie, z pompką. Coś wykombinujemy. Najgorsze, że nasz hydraulik obiecał wspomóc radą, a teraz leży w szpitalu bo prawie odciął sobie kilka palców. 
No ale z takim wsparciem jak ten wątek to myslę, że damy radę  :smile:

----------


## k***a*z

jeśli zrobicie pętle z całości to nie ma co za bardzo sprawdzać , po zalaniu podłogi rozdzielacze i tak są na wierzchu więc łatwo będzie poprawić , ja robiłem sam podłogówkę do taśmy dylatacyjnej będziecie potrzebować małego takera , do cięcia tak jak wyżej czerwone nożyce lub do cięcia rur miedzianych (ja akurat takie miałem) , nożyk do tapet żeby ściąć nierówności po obcinaniu rury pex , taśma klejąca zwykła brązowa , "żabe" do zakręcania końcówek , ewentualnie taker do spinania rur pex do styropianu (mam na zbyciu jeśli chcesz) , rurę pex można rozwijać bezpośrednio z rolki uważajcie żeby jej nie poskręcać , na początku może być ciężko potem jak zostaje coraz mniej rury w zwoju robota idzie że ho ho  :wink:  , sprężynę też kupiłem i ani razu jej nie użyłem , pex ładnie się wygina w rękach , oczywiście nie przesadzicie z łukami (nie za ostro) 

a tu moja druga połowa walczy z takerem  :wink:

----------


## Puławiak

Tacker do spinania pexów jest zbędny my robimy to paluchami a tacker leży sobie spokojnie w firmie i odpoczywa

----------


## k***a*z

Można i tak  :wink:  , u mnie poszło kilka tysięcy spinek , kilka musiałem wbić ręcznie i powiem że łatwiej było tackerem .

----------


## Puławiak

zależy od wprawy moi pracownicy wolą recznie ich wybór do Tacker się jakoś nie mogą przekonac. Chociaż ostatnio dostali taką płytę systemową z twardą powłoką i tackera sobie wzieli.

----------


## krzysiek_wesola

Witam, ja bym nie rezygnowal z termostatów.  U moich rodziców popełniono ten błąd i nijak nie idzie wyregulować podłogówki. W łazience na piętrze jest gorąca a na parterze zimna.

----------


## Puławiak

a nie można pokryzować ??? Wyślij może zdjęcie rozdzielacza i napewno powinoo się dać to wyregulować.

----------


## edde

> Witam, ja bym nie rezygnowal z termostatów.  U moich rodziców popełniono ten błąd i nijak nie idzie wyregulować podłogówki. W łazience na piętrze jest gorąca a na parterze zimna.


popełniono błąd, to nie ulega wątpliwości, tylko niekoniecznie tym błędem jest rezygnacja z termostatów...

----------


## Andrzej_

Witam wszystkich, dzisiaj zrobiono mi podłączenie do grzejnika łazienkowego (w łazience ogrzewanie podłogowe). Jak to zobaczyłem to aż osłupiałem, ale wolę się dopytać.... Czy takie podłączenie ma jakikolwiek sens?



Grzejnik ten ma być jedynie delikatnie letni, tak aby wspomóc suszenie ręczników, ale czy przy takim podłączeniu to w ogóle będzie chociaż ciutek letni? Tak na chłopski rozum (trochę zahaczając o elektrykę gdyż na procesach w cieczach to ja się nie znam) to jego zasilanie z powrotem jest zwarte. Czy nie powinno być, jak już, podłączone równolegle, powrót do powrotu, zasilanie do zasilania? 

Bardzo proszę o pomoc, bo wylewki już tuż tuż...

Pozdrawiam
Andrzej

----------


## edde

ja bym to podłączył oddzielnymi pex-ami do rozdzielacza, fachowcem nie jestem ale dla mnie to partactwo nie do zaakceptowania

----------


## Andrzej_

> woda popłynie tam gdzie ma łatwiej, ten grzejnik będzie bardzo delikatnie letni, chyba że jest pomiędzy zasilaniem i powrotem na alupeksie wstawiona kryza dławiąca


Żadnej kryzy tam nie ma, zasilanie i powrót grzejnika jest podłączony do zasilania pętli podłogówki, oczywiście pseudo fachowcy twierdzą, że "tak się robi" - ten tekst to mnie do szewskiej pasji zaczyna doprowadzać... Czy to "bardzo" letni wystarczy czy kategorycznie kazać to zmieniać?

Rozumiem, że podłączone do rozdzielacza byłoby najwłaściwsze, ale czy podłączenie zasilania grzejnika do zasilania pętli oraz powrotu grzejnika do powrotu pętli, czyli w zasadzie równolegle też by było właściwe? 

Pozdrawiam
Andrzej

----------


## Andrzej_

Nie daje mi to spokoju więc trochę pogdybam gdyż na cieczach się nie znam, ale... 

ale wiadomo że zimna woda lub zimne powietrze opada niżej, więc może przy takim podłączeniu grzejnika łazienkowego zimna woda będzie pchała się na dół, czyli będzie wpływała do zasilania podłogówki, a skoro z grzejnika łazienkowego coś wypłynie to z drugiej strony wpłynie i jakiś przepływ tam może będzie.... Czy to ma sens?

Pozdrawiam
Andrzej

----------


## edde

jeżeli Cię bawi to gdybanie to zostaw, najwyżej sobie pogdybasz jak zalejesz posadzki, przyjdzie zima i odpalisz ogrzewanie, to dopiero gdybanie będzie  :smile: 
a jak chcesz mieć zrobione dobrze to każ to przerobić (właściwie to sobie w życiu nie zrobiłbym jakiejkolwiek złączki w posadzce, także i pętla do wymiany...)

----------


## Andrzej_

> jeżeli Cię bawi to gdybanie to zostaw, najwyżej sobie pogdybasz jak zalejesz posadzki, przyjdzie zima i odpalisz ogrzewanie, to dopiero gdybanie będzie 
> a jak chcesz mieć zrobione dobrze to każ to przerobić (właściwie to sobie w życiu nie zrobiłbym jakiejkolwiek złączki w posadzce, także i pętla do wymiany...)


Dzięki za konkretną opinię... Co do wymiany pętli to... są do wymiany dwie pętle, łazienka na piętrze tak samo spierd..... Kocham budować dom..... Dlaczego kurna informatyk budujący dom musi znać się na każdym pierdzielonym elementarnym kawalątku budowy, bo jak nie to fachowcy pójdą na skróty.... Można powiedzieć, że jest forum, że można poczytać, ale tego jest tyle, że nie ma szans aby czasu starczyło na zapoznanie się z każdym tematem.

Pozdrawiam
Andrzej

----------


## edde

jam ci też informatycznie wykształcony, za to Bozia nie poskąpiła innych zdolności (i możliwości podpatrzenia kiedyś) i swoją cała podłogówkę zaprojektowałem i zrobiłem sam, teraz główkuję powoli nad buforami i kotłownią  :smile:

----------


## Andrzej_

"chcesz mieć coś zrobione dobrze - zrób to sam" - to jest wielkie powiedzonko, chętnie bym wiele rzeczy zrobił sam, ale wtedy z obecnej pracy bym musiał się zwolnić, a i budowa domu by chyba 10 lat zajęła  :smile:

----------


## Piotr G

Można zlecić i mieć dobrze - ale trzeba brać sprawdzoną ekipę - tylko jak ją poznać.

Zmień to podejście bez zastanowienia. najprościej to wyciąć trójniki  i wstawić mufy lub kolana wtedy trochę lepiej będzie działać jednak jażeli to jest na początku pętli to obniży temp. podłogi w całym pomieszczeniu. (jakie perametry są przewidywane na podłogówkę - czy montowanie grzejnika ma sens) 

Piotr

----------


## aadamuss24

Andrzej tak nie może być zrobione. Albo zasilanie do zasilania i powrót do powrotu albo grzejnik wpięty w przepływie bez tego łączenia. Najlepiej jednak zasilić go z rozdzelacza osobnymi rurami i możesz z tym robić wszystko. powodzenia

----------


## Piotr G

> poniżej teoria jak to powinno mniej więcej wyglądać
> Załącznik 17884


Można wiedzieć jaki zawór tu zastosowałeś - ja jeszcze nie widziałem - zaworu mieszajacego tak wpiętego - Po co mieszać zasilenie *grzejnika* z powrotem *grzejnika* przy parametrach grzejnika np. 60/40 

Piotr

----------


## manieq82

a to nie jest taki klasyczny RTL?

----------


## Piotr G

Klasyczny RTL nie ma podmieszania tylko głowicę termostatyczna która pulsacyjnie puszcza wodę grzewczą .

Piotr

----------


## manieq82

faktycznie, właśnie doczytałem
a nie można stosować jakiegoś mieszacza (coś a'la zawór 3-drogowy) ?

Pozdr

----------


## monika.KIELCE

Witam ponownie. Poniżej fragment domu z wrysowaną podłogówką.
Kolorem brązowym wrysowane są planowane dylatacje. 
Powierzchnia jadalni to 20m2. Wszystkie pętle wychodzą w granicach 60 -65m. Jeżeli dam jedną pętlę w jadalni i "słabszą" strefę brzegową, to będzie miała ona 100m, więc podzieliliśmy na dwie pętle, zwiększając strefę brzegową. Obie mają teraz po ok 60m.

 Pytanie, czy konieczna jest dylatacja zaznaczona kolorem niebieskim? Oddziela ona pętlę strefy brzegowej przy oknie tarasowym (szer.  3m) od pętli ogrzewania jadalni.

----------


## manieq82

wg mnie nie warto
powierzchnia mała, a skomplikuje Ci w przyszłości - pokrycie płytkami i kombinowanie z wzorem wg. tej dylatacji

----------


## monika.KIELCE

No właśnie też tak sądzę (tzn mąż sądzi). Tym bardziej, że nie planuje zamykać jednego obwodu i grzać tylko drugim, więc dużej różnicy temperatur w wylewce nie będzie.
Ale lepiej się upewnić, niż potem kombinować.

----------


## edde

> ...
> 
>  Pytanie, czy konieczna jest dylatacja zaznaczona kolorem niebieskim? ...


niepotrzebna

----------


## Piotr G

> faktycznie, właśnie doczytałem
> a nie można stosować jakiegoś mieszacza (coś a'la zawór 3-drogowy) ?
> 
> Pozdr


  Można ale potrzebna jest wtedy pompa i zawór 3d koszty bez sensu dla jednej pętli.

Piotr

----------


## Piotr G

dylatacja zbędna - chyba że przekracza 6m

Piotr

----------


## brachol

a jaka  największą powierzchnię można zrobić bez dylatacji?
druga sprawa chciałbym zrobić podłogówkę w wiatrołapie który ma wymiar 2,5x2,3 m ale po bokach bedzie szafa a z drugiej strony szafka na buty i nad nią wieszak tak więc wolenej przestrzeni zostanie jakies 1x2,3 i tak się zastanawiam rurki kłaść tylko na tej powierzchni czy może na całości i potem nie robić szafy i szafki do samej podłogi tylko powiedzmy zostawić jakies 15-20 cm nad podłogą?

----------


## Piotr G

wymiar nie powinien przekroczyć 6 m bieżących więc 6*6=36 m2

z szafami podniesionymi to dobry pomysł, 

Piotr

----------


## cienki66

Witajcie,
Krótkie pytanko - czy pod mebalmi w kuchni dawać rurki?
Sam wprawdzie podłogówki nie robie, ale instalator powiedział, że da,  bo jest to strefa brzegowa (ściana zewnętrzna) i może trochę ciągnąć zimno.

Pozdro

----------


## monika.KIELCE

U mnie nie będzie, zresztą widać to na rysunku parę postów wyżej (pom. w lewym górnym rogu).  Pod lodówką też nie będzie. Zmniejszyło to powierzchnię grzewczą na tyle, że rurki wyszły co ok. 12cm (dajemy co 10). Gęsto jak na domek 6 litrowy, no ale tak wychodzi.

----------


## kulca

> rurki wyszły co ok. 12cm (dajemy co 10). Gęsto jak na domek 6 litrowy, no ale tak wychodzi.


skad tak gęsto wychodzi, liczyliście to?

----------


## RadziejS

Ja rurki dawałem wszędzie, nawet pod wanną i pod brodzikiem. Wyszedłem z założenia, że podłogówka nie jest po to żeby grzać jak typowy grzejnik, ale raczej utrzymywać ciepło całego domu dlatego dałem ją po całości. Poza tym zauważcie, że meble zwykle stoją pod ścianą, a tam znajduje się strefa brzegowa, najbardziej narażona na zimno z zewnątrz. Wg mnie bez sensu jest zostawiać "dziury" układając rurki. Na razie za sobą mam jedną zimę, ale jeszcze nie zamieszkaną. Grzałem wtedy do 18 st, żeby można było pracować przy wykończeniówce. Było OK. W największe mrozy woda w kotle miała 32 st. więc podłoga wcale ciepła nie była. Meblom taka temperatura na pewno nie zaszkodzi.

----------


## monika.KIELCE

tak, policzone. Pow. po podłodze prawie 9m2, pow. grzejna 4,8m2, stąd takie zagęszczenie.

----------


## monika.KIELCE

No chyba że faktycznie dać rurki po całości, wtedy nie wyjdą tak gęsto. Ale czytając forum mąż doszedł do wniosku, że należy miejsca stałej zabudowy ominąć. W każdym razie jeszcze jest czas, więc piszcie, jakie są za, a jakie przeciw puszczaniu rurek pod meblami.

----------


## Andrzej_

*edde, mpoplaw, Piotr G, Serwis24 -*  raz jeszcze dziękuję za zainteresowanie tematem, pętle zostały wymienione, a grzejniki łazienkowe dociągnięte bezpośrednio do rozdzielaczy. 

Co prawda wygrana bitwa nie oznacza wygranej wojny (czyt. budowy) ale zawsze to jakiś plus  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Andrzej

----------


## edde

ja w kuchni pod szafkami dawałem rurki tyle, że w podwójnie zwiększonym rozstawie, szafek nie zagotuje a delikatnie podłogę przy ścianach zewn. podgrzeje
a wiatrołapie rurki wszędzie jednakowo

----------


## aadamuss24

Ja nie mam pod szafkami ale myślę, że warto dać. Talerze wtedy ciepłe będą  :smile:  jak w restauracji  :smile:  pozdr adam

----------


## kulca

i jedzenie odrazu się podgrzeje  :wink: 
a tak poważnie nie ma sensu dawać pod wszelkimi meblami zabudowywanymi na stałe, szkoda energii na ich grzanie, my z tego ciepła praktycznie nie skorzystamy

----------


## kulca

> pod wanną, i kabiną prysznicową


oj, woda z syfonów będzie szybciej odparowywała i może śmierdzieć z kanalizy  :sad:

----------


## cieszynianka

> oj, woda z syfonów będzie szybciej odparowywała i może śmierdzieć z kanalizy


*Kulca*, założę się, że nie masz ogrzewania ani pod brodzikiem, ani pod wanną  :roll eyes: 

Zgadłam, prawda?      :wink:

----------


## kulca

nie mam, po co tracić energię na ogrzewanie czegoś co jest zabudowane, z tymi wysychającymi syfonami to wiadomo, że przy normalnym użytkowaniu wanny i brodzika takie coś nie będzie miało miejsca  :smile: , ale jak ktoś za często nie używa to różnie może być  :wink:

----------


## cieszynianka

> nie mam, *po co tracić energię na ogrzewanie czegoś co jest zabudowane*, z tymi wysychającymi syfonami to wiadomo, że przy normalnym użytkowaniu wanny i brodzika takie coś nie będzie miało miejsca , ale jak ktoś za często nie używa to różnie może być


Ja mam pod brodzikiem (z płytek) po to, żeby mi w "kopytka" było przyjemnie, poza tym u mnie to ciepło to nie jest zmarnowane, ogrzewa łazienkę  :wiggle:

----------


## kulca

przy takim rozwiązaniu jak najbardziej, ja mam brodzik akrylowy, pod nim więc jest i tak przestrzeń powietrzna która jest izolatorem, obok brodzika rurki mam, nie wyobrażam sobie wychodzenia na zimną podłogę  :smile:

----------


## Mr_Mabram

Witam, skończyłem właśnie układanie mojej podłogówki (1400m rury- krótkie pętle 60 - 80 m max, dwa rozdzielacze po jednym na każde piętro  :smile:  ).Zasilanie i powrót do każdego rozdzielacza idzie osobną rurą fi 32  wyprowadzoną w kotłowni. Rura pex ze złączkami TECE - muszę przyznać, że całkiem fajny system ale gięcie tej rury to masakra!!!!! Teraz zastanawiam się co tu wymyśleć najlepszego żeby poskładać wszystkie klocki w kotłowni. Na początku chciałem wstawić (jeden na parterze a drugi na piętrze) jakiś sterownik z pomiarem temperatury który sterowałby temperaturą zasilania na rozdzielaczu. Nie wiem jeszcze czy te wyprowadzenia zasilania i powrotu może zrównoleglić i próbować wrzucić jedna mocniejsza pompa na wszystko. Może ktoś się podzieli .... co kto ma u siebie, jakie rozwiązanie przy jakimś kotle niskotemperaturowym.

----------


## pol1.8t

A robiles podlogowke z rury wielowarstowej czy zwyklej TECE?

----------


## Mr_Mabram

Z rury wielowarstwowej rzecz jasna. Kupiłem rurę WAVIN.

----------


## kulca

eee, to wavin się pięknie wygina

----------


## Mr_Mabram

Nie no jasne że z WAVINem to ok. Wspomniałem tylko że wygiąć taka fi 32 TECE wielowarstwowa przeznaczona do złączek zaciskanych to masakra ale jakoś się dało.

----------


## aadamuss24

Mr-Mabram lepiej na jednej pompie, da radę a mniej prądu weźmie. Jako sterowanie możesz założyć dwa czujniki które zamkną lub otworzą zawór na cały rozdzielacz. Dużo zależy od pieca i jego automatyki. pozdr adam

----------


## brachol

u mnie beda 4 obiegi podłogówki 3 na dlem i 1 na gorze rozumiem że zrobić to na jednym rozdzielaczu i jednej pompie?

----------


## Mr_Mabram

> Mr-Mabram lepiej na jednej pompie, da radę a mniej prądu weźmie. Jako sterowanie możesz założyć dwa czujniki które zamkną lub otworzą zawór na cały rozdzielacz. Dużo zależy od pieca i jego automatyki. pozdr adam


Rozumiem Serwis 24, że masz już jakiś pomysł jak to wszystko ugryźć. Przeglądałem twój dziennik i widzę że wpakowałeś masę rury w swój dom  :smile: .Moje założenie jest podzielić dom na dwa obwody (parter i piętro) i sterować nimi oddzielnie. Dodam, że na dole w salonie który jest otwarty na cały dół jest kominek który będę używał sporadycznie i chciałbym jednak żeby podczas palenia w kominku np: rozłączało cały obwód na dole z uwagi na wzrost temperatury a górne piętro nadal pozostało grzane. Jak wspomniałem planowana pompa ciepła. Rozumiem, że można by dać po 2 pompy po jednej na każde piętro i za nimi jakiś zawory sterowane z termostatów pokojowych (jeden z parteru i jeden z piętra) + dodatkowa pogodówka sprzęgnięta z tymi termostatami. Ma ktoś jakiś pomysł jakie zawory wy tu użyć i sterowniki?
Pozdrawiam Mabram

----------


## pga

Mam problem, dzis mialem spotkanie z wykonawca wylewek, 15 lat doswiadczenia.

Radzil, aby w pokoju dziennym dac w polowie dylatacje, ja mam jednak watpliwosci.
Pomieszczenie ma 6.3m x 4.15m czyli razem troche ponad 26m2.
Wzdluz dluzszego boku, gdzie polowa to przeszklenie jest strefa brzegowa (osobny obwod) o szerokosci ok. 0.7m,
reszta to rurki w slimaku z rozstawem 25cm. Wylewka ok 8-9cm grubosci.

Producenci systemow ogrzewania zalecaja max. szrokosc plyty 6m bez zbrojenia i 8m ze zbrojeniem.
Ja chce dac wszedzie zbrojenie rozproszone za pomoca wlokien polipropylenowych.
Czyli zmieszcze sie w zaleceniach.

Czy powinienem dac dylatacje przez zrodek pomieszczenia? - musialaby ona przechodzic przez
kilkanascie rurek, ale nawet dajac na nich otuline dla zabezpieczenia nie bedzie to zgodnie ze sztuka.
Czy po prostu dac wiare producentom systemow ogrzewania podlogowego i miec nadzieje
ze nic nie popeka (na podlodze beda plytki ceramiczne).

----------


## manieq82

drobne rysy - pęknięcia pojawiły się i u mnie przy takich powierzchniach i dawałem włókna podobno najlepsze, wszystko zgodne ze sztuką etc etc
jeszcze nie wygrzałem wylewek, możliwe że tych rys pojawi się więcej
mam natomiast nadzieję że później nie będzie już żadnych innych
wyglądają one jednak na takie powierzchowne
reasumując - przypilnuj tylko aby przed wrzuceniem do tej beki dobrze wymieszali z wodą te włókna - najlepiej niech wrzuci porcję do wiadra wody i doooobrze wymiesza - niestety musisz wszystkiego sam dopilnować  :sad: 
o ile ten koleś ma 15 lat doświadczenia to przy miksokrecie zazwyczaj stawiają najgorszego z nich - jego wali za przeproszeniem technologia i prawidłowe porcjowanie itd. i trzeba czasami palcem pokazać  :smile: 

to tak już na bazie doświadczenia nie tylko mojego naszego polisz relististics  :smile:  (nawet dla tych 15 letnich doświadczonych)

----------


## piwopijca

Do betonu posadzkowego z mixokreta dawalem wlokna i plastyfikator.
Wlasnie po to zeby nie pekal beton przy drobnych naprezeniach czy to podczas schniecie czy juz "normalnej" pracy, szczegolnie przy podlogowce plastyfikator jest zalecany.

Pzdr.

----------


## sacha

> Mam problem, dzis mialem spotkanie z wykonawca wylewek, 15 lat doswiadczenia.
> 
> Radzil, aby w pokoju dziennym dac w polowie dylatacje, ja mam jednak watpliwosci.
> Pomieszczenie ma 6.3m x 4.15m czyli razem troche ponad 26m2.
> Wzdluz dluzszego boku, gdzie polowa to przeszklenie jest strefa brzegowa (osobny obwod) o szerokosci ok. 0.7m,
> reszta to rurki w slimaku z rozstawem 25cm. Wylewka ok 8-9cm grubosci.
> 
> Producenci systemow ogrzewania zalecaja max. szrokosc plyty 6m bez zbrojenia i 8m ze zbrojeniem.
> Ja chce dac wszedzie zbrojenie rozproszone za pomoca wlokien polipropylenowych.
> ...


No właśnie z tą dylatacją po lekkim przekroczeniu tych 8 m. Ja też przeszedłem ten przypadek i jej nie dałem, ale dołożyłem kratkę z drutu. Też taki sam układ - na ścianie 8.5 m. 3 duże przeszklenia i osobna pętla jako strefa brzegowa.Co będzie nie wiem ale po wyschnięciu jeszcze żadne pęknięcie się nie ujawniło.

----------


## pga

manieq82 i piwopijca - dzieki za sugestie. Plastyfikator do podlogowki oczywiscie bedzie i bede pilnowal tego.
Dylatacji na tych 26m2 nie dam - mysle ze producenci systemow ogrzewania podlogowego wiedza co pisza w swoich poradnikach i jak wszystko jest zgodnie ze sztuka to powinno dzialac.

Czy do wodnej proby cisnieniowej braliscie jakas firme, kupowaliscie pompke (ok 650zl najtaniej znalazlem) czy jakos inaczej sobie radziliscie?
Zastanawiam sie nad ta pompka - bede robil bufor CO 1000l (cisnieniowy, do instalacji zamknietej) i tez trzeba bedzie go przetestowac.
A pewnie da sie ja pozniej odsprzedac...

----------


## sacha

> manieq82 i piwopijca - dzieki za sugestie. Plastyfikator do podlogowki oczywiscie bedzie i bede pilnowal tego.
> Dylatacji na tych 26m2 nie dam - mysle ze producenci systemow ogrzewania podlogowego wiedza co pisza w swoich poradnikach i jak wszystko jest zgodnie ze sztuka to powinno dzialac.
> 
> Czy do wodnej proby cisnieniowej braliscie jakas firme, kupowaliscie pompke (ok 650zl najtaniej znalazlem) czy jakos inaczej sobie radziliscie?
> Zastanawiam sie nad ta pompka - bede robil bufor CO 1000l (cisnieniowy, do instalacji zamknietej) i tez trzeba bedzie go przetestowac.
> A pewnie da sie ja pozniej odsprzedac...


Jak jest wodociąg lub hydrofor lub inna pompa to próba bez kosztów, a kupować specjalnie pompkę do próby  za taką cenę - za ile ją odsprzedaż jeśli w ogóle?

----------


## Piczman

Poszukaj na http://www.insbud.net/

----------


## edde

też kupiłem w insbudzie za dużo taniej niż 650zł, bodajże coś ok 180zł, ale ktoś na forum pisał, ze od jakiegoś czasu już ich nie mają

----------


## pga

Dzwonilem do Insbudu, aktualnie nie maja, za 2 miesiace dopiero powinny byc.
A moze ma ktos ma taka pompke i chce odsprzedac za jakies rozsadne pieniadze?

----------


## kulca

jak mieszkasz blisko mogę Ci pożyczyć na próby wodne, bo jeszcze będę ją potrzebował
mam pompę Insbudu

----------


## edde

będę miał swoją na zbyciu ale dopiero jak kotłownię zrobię, czyli ze dwa trzy miesiace jak nic  :sad:  wiec chyba nie poratuję
a nie masz jakiego hydraulika pod bokiem, coby za grosze czy czteropak pompkę wypożyczył albo sam próbę zrobił?

----------


## pga

Jeden za probe zaspiewal 350zl, wczesniej oferowal rozlozenie ocieplenia i podlogowki za 40zl/m2 - cale szczescie ze rozlozylem prawie 120 m2 ogrzewania razem z zona i przyznam, ze nie bylo ciezko...

Tak wiec musze szukac dalej - problem z tym ze na przyszla srode mam umowione zalanie posadzek i czas nagli.
A wolalbym zrobic probe woda niz powietrzem.

----------


## edde

masz wodę miejską pod ciśnieniem? to możesz zrobić próbę wodociągiem, na wejściu do instalacji podłogówki wstawiasz trójnik w niego z góry manometr za kilkanaście zł ze sklepu hydraulicznego (z zakresem np. do 8 czy 10), z jednej strony zaworek jakiś półcalowy zanim kawałek wężyka do wodociągu, odkręcasz, napełniasz, odpowietrzasz, zamykasz zaworek (kończysz romans z wodociągiem), masz ciśnienie wodociągu (to już zależnie od warunków lokalnych - od 2 do 6 atm), i masz postawioną próbę, i nie zapomnij o zalewaniu posadzek przy napełnionych a nie pustych rurkach

----------


## manieq82

ja próbę robiłem powietrzem.
jest dużo bardziej "drążące" i wszelkie nieszczelności wychodzą
oczywiście nie zrażaj się lekkim spadkiem ciśnienia - przy wodzie będzie wtedy git

a kompresorek jakiś tani da ci prawie 8 atm a jak nie kupisz to pożyczysz dużo łatwiej

----------


## bartekgr

Witajcie,

Czy ktoś z Szanownych Forumowiczów zechce ocenić poprawność projekty ogrzewania podłogowego? Mam wątpliwości, np. co gęstości pętli w pokoju na piętrze SYPIALNIA2 - jest od północnego-wschodu, nad garażem z projektowaną temperaturą 12 C, a pętle rzadziej niż w pokoju od południa.

Nie wiem, też, czy pod prysznicem w dolnej łazience, bez brodzika nie byłoby dobrze zrobić ogrzewania.

Zerknijcie proszę i dajcie znać, czy jest OK, a ja się czepiam.

http://www.grabowscy.org.pl/_dom/S03poprawiony.gif
http://www.grabowscy.org.pl/_dom/s04.gif

----------


## monika.KIELCE

Nareszcie mogę się podzielić wrażeniami. Po pracowitej sobocie stwierdzam co następuje:
- trzy osoby do rozkładania to optimum, choć przy małych pomieszczeniach trochę ciasno. 

- wbijanie klipsów palcami to męczarnia, po ok 50 szt. kciuk odmawiał mi już posłuszeństwa. Znalazłam sobie kawałek deseczki, w jednej ręce klips, w drugiej deseczka i tak wcisnęłam kolejnych kilkaset szt, bez szkody dla palców. 

- trochę ciężko rozwijać rurkę, jak jest pełna rolka 200m, (oj narzekał teściu, narzekał, że mu kręgosłup siądzie)

- wyginanie wymaga trochę siły ale bez problemu szło to w rękach zrobić, sprzęt niepotrzebny. Tylko nawrotki 180 stopni, przy rozstawie co 10 nieco kłopotliwa, trzeba już uważać, żeby nie załamać rurki. Promień 15cm już spokojnie da się wyprofilować

- żeby na środku nie cudować z falkami, zawijasami, dobrze sobie rozrysować markerem na kratkach przebieg pętli, ew. coś dopasować (np 5cm bliżej lub dalej od ściany)

- rozsądnie planować wykorzystanie kręgów - jak zrobimy z 200m dwie pętle po 85, zostanie nam 30m. Mamy taką krótką pętlę? Pewnie nie, więc może zrobić 80m, a potem dwie po 60m, o ile takie mamy. 

Dla tych, co już zrobili, pewnie poruszyłam proste i oczywiste sprawy ale może przydadzą się komuś, kto zabiera się za podłogówkę po raz pierwszy.

Na koniec pokażę co mi wyszło:

łazienka, rozstaw co 10cm


podejście pod rozdzielacz w pokoju na poddaszu. W czerwonych osłonach powroty. One mają nie grzać.

----------


## edde

hmm. w otulinie raczej zrobiłbym zasilanie a nie powrót, zasilanie aby pętla która jest dana rurką pociągnięta otrzymała taką temperaturę jaką daje jej rozdzielacz a nie wychłodzona wstępnie przez ogrzanie pomieszczenia z rozdzielaczem, a powrotem można wtedy bez strat dla pomieszczeń sąsiednich (tych do których idą pętle do rozdzielacza) ogrzać pomieszczenie z rozdzielaczem (choć cały problem pewnie pomijalnie nieistotny jest)

----------


## monika.KIELCE

Mężuś też nad tym myślał i w końcu wymyślił, że tak zrobi, jak zrobił, choć początkowo planował tak jak piszesz. Na pewno nie obie rurki w otulinie bo coś musi grzać i na pewno nie obie bez, bo wyjdzie za gęsto. Te kilka metrów nie obniży drastycznie temp zasilania, a pokoik z rozdzielaczem jest najzimniejszy, usytuowany pn-zach.

----------


## kulca

monika możesz wrzucić fotkę kotłowni jeśli ją już masz?

----------


## monika.KIELCE

ee gdzie tam jeszcze do kotłowni  :smile: 
na razie casting na kocioł i każdy sprzedawca przekonuje, że 24kW to absolutnie minimum

----------


## kulca

a jakie macie wyliczone zapotrzebowanie na ciepło?

----------


## odaro

> Mężuś też nad tym myślał i w końcu wymyślił, że tak zrobi, jak zrobił, choć początkowo planował tak jak piszesz. Na pewno nie obie rurki w otulinie bo coś musi grzać i na pewno nie obie bez, bo wyjdzie za gęsto. Te kilka metrów nie obniży drastycznie temp zasilania, a pokoik z rozdzielaczem jest najzimniejszy, usytuowany pn-zach.



Brawo za ułożenie profesjonalnie podłogówki.

Ale nie bardzo rozumiem czemu powroty są w izolacji raczej robi się odwrotnie.

----------


## monika.KIELCE

kulca: nie pamiętam dokładnie ale chyba 9 albo 9,5 kW, nie mam jak sprawdzić bo komp po reinkarnacjii, nie ma ozc.

odaro: tak, wiem, że na zasilaniu osłony ale akurat na poddaszu zależało nam zrobić odwrotnie  :smile: 
osłony są na odcinku ~2m, więc o ile się schłodzi zasilanie? a ten pokoik z rozdzielaczem jest zimny i pasowało go ciut lepiej dogrzać.

Z drugiej strony o ile lepiej ogrzeją te 2m odcinki? Może trzeba było zrobić zgodnie ze sztuką, a nie kombinować.

Jak jeszcze ktoś zapyta, czemu na powrotach osłony, to chyba sama wezmę nożyk, rozetnę otuliny i przełożę na zasilanie  :wink:

----------


## odaro

> odaro: tak, wiem, że na zasilaniu osłony ale akurat na poddaszu zależało nam zrobić odwrotnie 
> osłony są na odcinku ~2m, więc o ile się schłodzi zasilanie? a ten pokoik z rozdzielaczem jest zimny i pasowało go ciut lepiej dogrzać.


Skoro pokoik mamy lepiej ogrzać to czemu wogóle dawaliście otulinę.

----------


## monika.KIELCE

No bez otuliny byłoby za gęsto.
Tok rozumowania szedł tak:
Zrobić transfery - źle, bo coś musi tam grzać.
Bez otuliny na obu - źle, za gęsto.
W takim razie zgodnie ze sztuką, otulina na zasilanie - no tak dobrze, ale... jak otulina pójdzie na powroty, to ciut ciut lepiej będzie pokoik podgrzany, jednocześnie inne pomieszczenia chyba za bardzo nie ucierpią na tym (odcinki w otulinie mają po ~2m).

Mam świadomość, że zrobione jest "pod prąd" ale czy to duży błąd? Pewnie zlecając robotę fachowcom miałabym większe zmartwienia.

----------


## manieq82

a czemu na powrotach daliście otuliny  :big tongue:

----------


## edde

:smile: 
Monika, tniesz?  :wink:

----------


## monika.KIELCE

Łobuzy  :smile:

----------


## Andrzej_

Proszę o opinię próby szczelności ogrzewania podłogowego (powietrzem):

1 odczyt: 2010.09.14 - 18.46 - 0,4 MPa
2 odczyt: 2010.09.15 - 06.20 - 0,395 MPa

Różnica pół działki na zegarze, instalacja będzie pracować w układzie otwartym.

Pozdrawiam
Andrzej_

----------


## monika.KIELCE

Jak dla mnie OK. nie ma się co martwić.
Jeden hydraulik jak mi powiedział, jak zamierza robić próbę to się za to sami wzięliśmy  :smile: 
Napompować do 1 - 1,25 bara i obserwować czy spada wskazówka, jak okiem nie widać ruchu to jest dobrze
Taaaaa.......

Zakupiliśmy manometr (18zł), potrzebne złączki, śrubunki itp drugie tyle, wentylek i do testów. Pompujemy do 3 bar, bo przy 3,8 wystrzeliła jedna pompka (mam dostęp tylko do samochodowej). Po 12h spadło z 3 na 2,8. 
Czy jest dobrze? Niech fachowcy ocenią. Myślę, że tak może być.

I jeszcze jedno. Jak z tego 0,395 MPa dopompujesz do 4, to  po takim samym czasie spadnie tyle samo? U mnie po pierwszym nabiciu spadło dość szybko o kilka kresek, dobiliśmy znów na 3, spadło po godzinie, dobiliśmy jeszcze raz i już trzymało. Jakieś takie wyrównywanie ciśnienia w rurkach czy cuś?

----------


## kulca

to ciśnienie będzie się wahało, ja mam nabite rurki już 2 miesiąc, i są wahania pomiędzy 4,5 a 6 bar, raz jest mniej, raz więcej, zapewne wpływ na to ma temperatura

----------


## monika.KIELCE

Zmiany o których piszesz to jedno. Mnie chodzi o coś innego.
Zaczynam od "pustych" rurek. Podpinam pompkę, ładuję do 3 bar. Po 15 min wracam, jest 2,4 bara. Dobijam do 3 bar, po godzinie spada na 2,75 bara. Dobijam znów na 3 bar i po godzinie dalej 3 bary, przez noc spada do 2,9.

----------


## kulca

rozprężanie powietrza tu wchodzi w grę, jak je pompujesz ma inną temperaturę, po rozejściu się po systemie temp. się zmienia a co za tym idzie ciśnienie
przy testowaniu wodą ja też pamiętam że na początku musiałem dobijać bo trochę spadało, ale wiązało się to z odpowietrzaniem układu
wracając do Twojego testu, wg mnie masz instalację szczelną

----------


## redlum

witam
Planuje dać ogrzewanie podłogowe na całej powierzchni. Będę miał wentylacje mechaniczna - do wentylowania parteru będą położone na pietrze w posadzę kanały plastikowe o wysokości 6cm. W jaki sposób na to dać ogrzewanie podłogowe? Głownie mi chodzi o te klipsy - co będą przytrzymywać rurkę - daje się jakieś inne? Czy po prostu nie przyczepia się ich w miejscu gdzie pod spodem są te kanały plastikowe? Słyszałem też - że polecane jest położenie siatki stalowej. Co o tym sądzicie? Jak ktoś miał podobne rozterki co ja i je rozwiązał - to proszę o podzielenie się wiedzą.

----------


## kulca

w miejscach kanałów nie przyczepiaj, wylewkarze sobie będą dociskać wylewką podczas pracy
co do siatki, ma być tak, aby siatka nie stykała się z rurkami, u mnie w garażu tylko dałem siatkę, reszta mikrowłókna, i tam wylewkarze podnosili lekko rurki aby je od siatki odsunąć

----------


## redlum

siatkę/mikrowłókna to myślałem dać pod folię - a wtedy by się nie stykała z rurkami. Nie za bardzo rozumiem dlaczego podnosili te rurki? (no chyba że do końca nie zrozumiałem sensu twojej wypowiedzi)

----------


## kulca

pod folię? nie rozumiem, tzn siatka, folia i na to wylewka? u mnie było tak że był styro, na tym folia, na to siatka na której leżały rurki, wylewkarze w momencie robienia tam wylewki po nasypaniu zaprawy pomiędzy rurki lekko je podnosili, żeby nie stykały się z siatką

----------


## monika.KIELCE

Ja też na poddaszu mam kanały od wentylacji. W większości o szerokości 110mm ale są też te szersze, 200mm. Problem był taki, że po rozłożeniu folii nie było ich widać. I jak tu upilnować wylewkarzy, żeby nie wleźli na te kanały? Dlatego pod folią, nad kanałami mam rozłożoną blachę gr 2mm, w paskach o ok 15 cm szerszych niż kanał ( wspiera się na styropianie po 7 cm z obu stron. Test empiryczny pokazał, że można po tym spokojnie chodzić, bez obawy o uszkodzenie kanałów. Rurki od podłogówki nie są przypinane tam gdzie blacha. Po głowie chodzi mi przymocowanie ich w tych miejscach zwykłą taśmą klejącą.

----------


## monika.KIELCE

> rozprężanie powietrza tu wchodzi w grę, jak je pompujesz ma inną temperaturę, po rozejściu się po systemie temp. się zmienia a co za tym idzie ciśnienie
> przy testowaniu wodą ja też pamiętam że na początku musiałem dobijać bo trochę spadało, ale wiązało się to z odpowietrzaniem układu
> 
> Pewnie masz rację, za słaba jestem z fizyki żeby zgłębiać temat.
> 
> wracając do Twojego testu, wg mnie masz instalację szczelną


Ale trochę to kosztowało zdrowia. Na poddaszu rozdzielacz kupilismy (trochę za namową hydraulika) o numer za mały - drabinkę się podepnie pod zawory spustowe. No i na początku podpięliśmy na tych samych złączkach, co resztę obwodów. Uchodziło tamtędy aż miło.
Kilka razy zmienialiśmy złączki i nic. Maż chciał już rurkę wymieniać, bo może jakaś trefna. Wreszcie jakimś trafem pomacał wnętrze zaworu spustowego i go olśniło. Kupił inny typ złączek i jest OK.

----------


## redlum

> pod folię? nie rozumiem, tzn siatka, folia i na to wylewka? u mnie było tak że był styro, na tym folia, na to siatka na której leżały rurki, wylewkarze w momencie robienia tam wylewki po nasypaniu zaprawy pomiędzy rurki lekko je podnosili, żeby nie stykały się z siatką


nie wiem czemu - ale ciągle po głowie mi chodziło - żeby dać siatkę pod folię

pomysł z blachą jest całkiem łatwy i w miarę tani w realizacji. Ja już nawet myślałem nad jakimś systemem do łatwego układania rurek.

Znalazłem uchwyty do mocowania rur na siatce
http://www.katalog.onninen.pl/index....dukt&id=619113 (link do pierwszego lepszego sklepu)

----------


## monika.KIELCE

No ale co ta siatka ma robić? Jak będzie pod folią to klipsów nie zapniesz na niej.

Co do klipsów - 4x droższe niż normalne, długie klipsy. Niby kwota niewielka ale zawsze.

----------


## redlum

to już wiem  :smile:  - jak pisałem wcześniej - nie wiem czemu - ale wydawało mi się że powinno się umieścić je pod folią. Teraz się dokształciłem i już wiem co i jak  :smile: 

A te uchwyty - to tylko w miejscu - gdzie będą na dole plastikowe  kanały od wentylacji mechanicznej. Czy może dać na całej powierzchni? Bo teraz jak patrze - to przy standardowym mocowaniu będą głębiej - zaś te na uchwytach podniesione.

----------


## monika.KIELCE

Ja jestem zdania, żeby olać te uchwyty. Jak barzo odstaje, to przyklej taśmą, wylewka przyciśnie taśmę i folię i będzie ok. 
A jak długie odcinki rurki są nad tymi kanałami? Rurka je przecina pod kątem prostym, czy biegnie równolegle nad nimi na dłuższym kawałku?

----------


## manieq82

myślę że niepotrzebnie sie nad tym martwicie
kanałów płaskich nie będziecie mieć aż tyle aby blokowały wam montaż rurek, nie dajecie spinek co 3 cm tylko dużo więcej - da się "okraczyć" kanał.


co do zbrojenia wylewki
można dawać siatki zbrojone, można dawać włókna do mieszanki jastrychu - dosypuje się je do maszyny miksującej mieszankę a nie jak czytałem "pod folię"  :smile: 
siatka pod rurki? yyy to wg. mnie kiepski pomysł:
- siatka nie będzie otulona mieszanką jastrychu całkowicie - częściowo będzie leżałą na foli i tym samym nie będzie wzmacniała wylewki
- nie wierzę że idealnie podnieśli te rurki że nie będą się stykały z tą siatką - kiepsko jak pod wpływem ruchów za x lat sie to to przetrze

Ja dawałem u siebie włókna, w kilku miejscach dałem siatkę, jak szła nad rurkami w połowie grubości wylweki wcześniej rurki były przysypane mieszanką, następnie siatki i wyrównanie mieszanką.

----------


## monika.KIELCE

No właśnie "okraczyć czasem ciężko. U mnie najdłuższy kawałek bez spinki ma około 120 cm, z nawrotką o 180* - i tam właśnie rurka wstaje. Ale jak taśmą przykleję to myślę, że będzie ok.

----------


## manieq82

spinka potrzebna ci aby  rurka nie latała do czasu aż zaleją ją betonem (znaczy zasypią najczęściej )
możesz i deskę położyć aby tylko uważali i przycisnęli rurkę podczas wylewek - aby finalnie była w dolnej warstwie wylewki

z tą taśmą punktowo to ok - tylko nie zrób pustek powietrznych jak będziesz kleiła - chyba wiesz o co chodzi  :smile:

----------


## monika.KIELCE

Naczytałam się na forum, że komuś zalali, wygładzili wylewkę, a na drugi dzień rurki wypłynęły na wierzch. Stąd obawy.

A z taśmą jasna sprawa, bąble niedopuszczalne.

----------


## edde

> Naczytałam się na forum, że komuś zalali, wygładzili wylewkę, a na drugi dzień rurki wypłynęły na wierzch. Stąd obawy.
> .....


sprawa niemożliwa przy zalewaniu posadzek przy napełnionych rurach podłogówki (rzecz podstawowa i konieczna) a tym bardziej przy posadzkach z miksokreta, to się sypie i ubija  a nie zalewa wiec wypłynąć cokolwiek nie ma jak  :wink:

----------


## monika.KIELCE

Dobra. Napełnialiśmy dziś rurki wodą. Jak testować to testować. Ciśnienie z sieci, 5,4 bara. Super. 
Woda wpuszczona, pobulgotało, odpowietrzniki automatyczne popracowały. Gites.
I teraz dochodzę do rzeczy której nie bardzo rozumiem. 
W kotłownia woda z sieci podana na zasilanie, otwieram rozdzielacz, otwieram zaworek spustowy na tej samej belce - woda leci, czyli ok. 
Wszystkie pętle zakręcone.
Odkręcam jedną pętlę, pobulgotało i cisza. Zero reakcji na przepływomierzu. Myślę sobie woda stoi, odkręcę kranik na powrocie w kotłowni, będzie płynąć. 
Odkręcam kranik, trochę wody spłyneło i cisza, dalej nie leci. Czemu? Sieciowa woda za słaba, żeby przepchnąć idokładnie odpowietrzyć jedną pętlę 60m?
Kto odpowie.

Jeszcze pytanie nr 2. Do tej pory nie zwróciłam uwagi na fakt, że na jednym rozdzielaczu rozdzielaczu górna belka to zawory, a na drugim rotametry. Ma to jakieś znaczenie?  Zasilanie w obu przypadkach na górną belkę. Rozdzielacze z insbudu.

----------


## edde

j ma rozdzielacze z kanowskie, gdzie na górze zawory takie jak pod głowice termostatyczne czy siłowniki a na dole przepływomierze, przy próbie i odpowietrzaniu tez miałem zagwozdkę, pętle tez jakby zamknięte były a nakrętki na zaworach pozdejmowane, okazało się że zawory były zamknięte od nowego (zaciśnięte kapturkami) i tak się trzymały mocno w tej pozycji, po zruszeniu dopiero odskoczyły do góry, ruszyły przepływonierze, pętle się odpowietrzyły (bo wcześniej też szło powietrze ale to z pionów i belek rozdzielaczy)

----------


## monika.KIELCE

Bo nie bardzo rozumiem....

Rozdzielacz mam taki:




Tymi białymi kręcę, a dokładniej to górnym 2/3 białego  :smile: , bo dolna część jest stała. 
Chyba nie są zacięte te zaworki,bo jak zaczynam odkręcać to słychać reakcję, takie "napuszczanie" wody. Chyba, że rotametry jakoś się zblokowały, ale jak tym poruszać? Jak z wyczuciem to ani drgnie, a mocniej to strach, że się urwie.


Już doczytałam, że jednak tymi rotametrami się kręci. U mnie zapieczone jakieś. Pokombinuję może nawet jutro.

----------


## kulca

zasilanie powinno być na rotametry, pewnie masz pozakręcane, trzeba dość mocno odkręcić. ja jeden nawet łapałem "żabą" bo nie chciał się ruszyć

----------


## 1950

po pierwsze, 
jeżeli masz dwa różne rozdzielacze (różnych producentów, sprzedawca tutaj nie decyduje, może przecież sprzedawać różnych producentów) to możesz mieć problem,
każdy producent tego typu rozdzielaczy jasno określa na którą belkę powinno pójść zasilanie a na którą powrót,
w przypadku gdy na jednym rozdzielaczu będziesz miała na górnej belce zasilanie a na drugim na gónej belce powrót i będzie to wszystko np wpięte do rury zasilającej, układ może nie zadziałać,

żeby odkręcić rotametry, bo mogą być zakręcone, trzeba podnieść do góry ten czarny pierścień i później dopiero próbować nimi kręcić,
ale z wyczuciem,

----------


## Mr_Mabram

Też mam identyczny rozdzielacz, tyle że z KUSMETu. Miałem również podobny problem żeby wszystko odpowietrzyć (2 rozdzielacze po 12 obiegów) trochę to czasu zajęło. Rotametrami faktycznie jest bardzo ciężko kręcić. Wszystkie zaworki z dolnej belki były mocno zaciśnięte nie wiedziałem już co jest grane - zdjąłem wszystkie białe głowice, wziąłem kombinerki i zacząłem łapać za wystający "cypelek" od zaworu i podnosić do góry. Pomogło  :smile: . w trakcie robienia podłogówki byłem przekonany że zasilanie idzie na belkę z głowicami  :sad: . Co się okazało powinno być odwrotnie. Teraz pozostaje mi tylko zamiana rury zasilającej powrotu z zasilaniem  :sad:

----------


## mariobros35

> Też mam identyczny rozdzielacz, tyle że z KUSMETu. Miałem również podobny problem żeby wszystko odpowietrzyć (2 rozdzielacze po 12 obiegów) trochę to czasu zajęło. Rotametrami faktycznie jest bardzo ciężko kręcić. Wszystkie zaworki z dolnej belki były mocno zaciśnięte nie wiedziałem już co jest grane - zdjąłem wszystkie białe głowice, wziąłem kombinerki i zacząłem łapać za wystający "cypelek" od zaworu i podnosić do góry. Pomogło . w trakcie robienia podłogówki byłem przekonany że zasilanie idzie na belkę z głowicami . Co się okazało powinno być odwrotnie. Teraz pozostaje mi tylko zamiana rury zasilającej powrotu z zasilaniem


można też zamienić belki miejscami tą z zasilania dać na powrót i odwrotnie z powrotu na zasilanie

----------


## monika.KIELCE

Niestety testów dziś nie było, więc nic nowego nie wiem.

1950: rozdzielacze tego samego producenta, dokładnie jak na zdjęciu, różnią się tylko ilością sekcji. Przyszły już zmontowane, jeden tak, drugi tak. Niestety nie zauważyliśmy tego od razu. Zasilanie mamy doprowadzone na górną belkę w obu szafkach.
A te czarne pierścienie to pozdejmowane, z ciekawości, czy aby tam nie cieknie. Mąż próbował kręcić rotametrami ale ani drgnęły, a bał się użyć więcej siły, żeby nie urwać. Uznał, że są to elementy nieruchome. Jak widać błędnie.

----------


## monika.KIELCE

> można też zamienić belki miejscami tą z zasilania dać na powrót i odwrotnie z powrotu na zasilanie


Faktycznie, można przełożyć. Myślę, że w godzinę da radę. Tylko czy koniecznie trzeba?
Zasilanie na górną belkę, na rotametry, powrót na dolną, z zaworami. Tak jest OK.
A jak zasilanie na górną belkę z zaworami, a powrót na dolną z rotametrami, to może działać niepoprawnie? A może to nieistotne, skoro sklep tak zmontował?

----------


## kulca

ja też mam kusmet, 14 obwodowy, miałem dokładnie to samo co Mr_Mabram, już nawet zacząłem robić przyłącze, ale coś mnie podkusiło o telefon do Kusmetu, i tam dowiedziałem się że zasilanie na rotametry
monika.KIELCE jeśli masz rozdzielacze na szybkozłączach to poodkręcaj pexy i zamień po prostu listwy żeby rotametry były na górze, do ich prawidłowej pracy jest to wymagane

----------


## monika.KIELCE

OK. Dzięki za radę. Mężuś się ucieszy, że ma dodatkowe zajęcie na jutro  :smile:

----------


## Mr_Mabram

> można też zamienić belki miejscami tą z zasilania dać na powrót i odwrotnie z powrotu na zasilanie


Chciałbym zamienić ale to nie takie proste, nie mam ruchomego śrubunku przy podłączeniu rozdzielacza więc to duży kłopot (musiałbym rozłączyć wszystkie pexy, do tego odciągnąć do siebie belkę rozdzielacza i kręcić nią odkręcając). Najprościej jest zamiana zasilania z powrotem w kotłowni. Nie ma to większego znaczenia myślę. W moim przypadku woda zasilająca będzie "krążyła od środka pętli - najcieplejsza w kierunku ścian - powrót". Odwrotnie niż u innych. Przyznam się szczerze że musiałem wymienić sporo uszczelek gumowych pod głowicami bo przy próbie szczelności ciekło jak z sitka  :smile: . Producent się nie przyłożył przy składaniu mojego egzemplarza.

----------


## StolarzS

Cześć!

Mam dylemat w kwestii podłogówki: firma montująca pomopę ciepła zaleca na 165m2 podłogi 2300mb rury. Gołym okiem widać, że przesadzają, tym bardziej, że proponują rurę 18mm. Co ciekawe, firma znana jest na forum i ma dobre recenzje (firma z Grudziądza).
Mój instalator proponuje max co 10cm, czyli ok 1600mb rury. Nie wiem, czy robić rurą 16, czy 18mm? 

Wolałbym uniknąć spychologii i wzajemnego obwiniania wykonawców w przypadku gdy coś nie wypali. Wiem, że jest program do liczenia podłogówki, ale wierzcie - nie mam czasu siedzieć cały dzień czy dwa przed komputerem (z tego co czytałem poprawne wyliczenie zajmuje masę czasu).

Ponadto jakiego użyć najcieńszego styro pod rurę? Mam dom na płycie fundamentowej, a pod nią 20cm styropianu fundamentowego, więc każdy centymetr pomiędzy tym a podłogówką jest zbędny, ale coś trzeba dać aby umocować rury. 3cm?

Czasu na dywagacje mam mało, bo za 12 dni robią posadzki, więc będę wdzięczny za rzeczowe opinie.

----------


## monika.KIELCE

Odnośnie styropianu: jak nie dasz nic to prócz wylewki grzać będziesz całą płytę fundamentową. Akumulacja przez duże A. Pytanie czy tego oczekujesz? Oddzielając wylewkę od płyty ułatwiasz sobie sterowanie ogrzewaniem - mniejsza akumulacja = szybszy czas reakcji.

Jeżeli nie chcesz dodatkowego styro, to tak jak napisał mpoplaw. Producenci sami w swych instrukcjach podają takie rozwiązanie: " Przy braku możliwości ułożenia styro rurki montować do siatki stalowej".

----------


## Arturo72

> Cześć!
> Ponadto jakiego użyć najcieńszego styro pod rurę? Mam dom na płycie fundamentowej, a pod nią 20cm styropianu fundamentowego, więc każdy centymetr pomiędzy tym a podłogówką jest zbędny, ale coś trzeba dać aby umocować rury. 3cm?
> 
> Czasu na dywagacje mam mało, bo za 12 dni robią posadzki, więc będę wdzięczny za rzeczowe opinie.


Będę miał taki sam dylemat co do przymocowania rurek do płyty,styro szkoda dawać nawet 3cm,znalazłem fajne listwy montażowe do rurek i zapewne je użyje:

----------


## RadziejS

> ja też mam kusmet, 14 obwodowy, miałem dokładnie to samo co Mr_Mabram, już nawet zacząłem robić przyłącze, ale coś mnie podkusiło o telefon do Kusmetu, i tam dowiedziałem się że zasilanie na rotametry
> monika.KIELCE jeśli masz rozdzielacze na szybkozłączach to poodkręcaj pexy i zamień po prostu listwy żeby rotametry były na górze, do ich prawidłowej pracy jest to wymagane


Jeśli w rotametrach te czerwone kuleczki w stanie spoczynku są u góry to zasilanie powinno iść na belkę z rotametrami. Jeśli w stanie spoczynku są na dole, to zasilanie idzie na belkę bez rotametrów.
A poza tym, też mam rozdzielacz z Kusmetu i rotametry praktycznie nic nie wskazują - jedynie gdy zamknie się wszystkie pętle i otworzy jedną, to wtedy ten jeden rotametr coś tak pokazuje. Ale jest OK.

----------


## StolarzS

Dzięki za opinie. Tak się składa, że zacząłem w maju, a do gwiazdki chcę mieszkać, więc dla mnie tydzień to jak dla wielu miesiąc - nie mam tyle czasu, muszę pracować i doglądać budowy.

*mpoplaw* - poczytałem nieco wątek i jak widzę nie każdy tu robi sam podłogówkę i liczy ją OZC. 
Nie chcę zdawać się na fachowców z Grudziądza, tylko na mojego instalatora, który to samo zrobi za połowę ich stawki, a pytam tutaj aby upewnić się, że zrobi zrobi to możliwie najlepiej.

*monika* - tak chcę akumulować ciepło w taniej taryfie i korzystać z niego w drogiej. Nie wierzę w możliwość szybkiego (czyt.: uzyskanie efektu w 1-2 godziny)  sterowania podłogówką - z tego powodu nie przewiduję możliwości różnicowania temperatury w pomieszczeniach. Wsio rawno.

*Arturo* - daj jakiś link lub info z namiarem tych listew.

----------


## Arturo72

> *Arturo* - daj jakiś link lub info z namiarem tych listew.


 http://allegro.onet.pl/listwa-montaz...238587705.html
http://www.maxlloyd.pl/Oferta/Listwa...Slat_2000.html
Kisan też ma coś podobnego:
http://www.kisan.com.pl/index.php?id=107

----------


## edde

a tak z ciekawości ile takich listew idzie na m2 podłogówki badź też ile kosztują listwy w odniesieniu do m2 podłogówki?

----------


## Arturo72

> a tak z ciekawości ile takich listew idzie na m2 podłogówki badź też ile kosztują listwy w odniesieniu do m2 podłogówki?


Nie liczyłem tego dokładnie,jedynie na oko i potrzebowałbym ok.80-100 listew tj.ok.600-800zł,ale innego wyjścia nie będę miał,nie dam styropianu na płytę.

----------


## monika.KIELCE

Szanowne Forum - melduję wykonanie zadania. Nie zajęło to godzinki ale znacznie dłużej, gdyż zadziałały podstawowe prawa Murphy'ego. 
Koniec końców czerwone kuleczki zatańczyły jak im zagrałam, teraz, po odpowietrzeniu,  sprawdza się szczelność.

----------


## manieq82

nooo  :smile:  dzielna dziewczyna

----------


## mariobros35

> Szanowne Forum - melduję wykonanie zadania. Nie zajęło to godzinki ale znacznie dłużej, gdyż zadziałały podstawowe prawa Murphy'ego. 
> Koniec końców czerwone kuleczki zatańczyły jak im zagrałam, teraz, po odpowietrzeniu,  sprawdza się szczelność.


cieszę się że mogłem się na coś przydać z podpowiedzią dotyczącą zamiany belek

----------


## monika.KIELCE

Dzięki za pomoc Chłopaki  :wink:

----------


## MORHOT

Będzie podłogówka po całości.
Będzie wykonana samodzielnie (za wyjątkiem próby ciśnieniowej i podłączenia do pieca).
I teraz prośba o podpowiedź - czy można bez obliczeń w OZC założyć jakiś sensowny i bezpieczny rozstaw rurek w domu?
Parametry: 
- dom nowo budowany
- fundament 10 cm styroduru
- ściany 20 cm styropianu
- strop poddasza i skosy 35 cm wełny
- okna eoergooszczędne, trzyszybowe
- wentylacja mechaniczna z reku

W salonie na parterze będą duże przeszklenia - w sumie 11m2 na salon 42 m2.
Poza tym bez większych atrakcji - dach dwuspadowy i prosta bryła....

I teraz - czy można w ciemno układać: łazienki co 10 cm, reszta co 20?

Dodam, że planuję termostaty w każdym pomieszczeniu...

----------


## kulca

Jak zrobisz 10 łazienki, 20 reszta będzie na pewno dobrze, a nawet wydaje mi się że przewymiarowane  :smile:

----------


## edde

przyszedł czas na zakup sterownika, z założenia ma być pogodówka do sterowania siłownikiem esbe ara600 zaworu trójdrożnego esbe vrg
i szukam, szukam i nic ciekawego mi w oko nie wpadło  :sad: 
jest np. ceta 106: http://allegro.pl/regulator-pogodowy...241127535.html
trafiłem też na trochę droższe (ale czy lepsze i w czym?) sterowniki frisko (no ew. i który z nich byłby najlepszy?): http://www.frisko24.pl/Sterowniki_ob...--default.html
macie jakąś wiedzę w tym temacie, doświadczenia, swoje typy?

----------


## manieq82

> Jak zrobisz 10 łazienki, 20 reszta będzie na pewno dobrze, a nawet wydaje mi się że przewymiarowane


podpisuję się
szersze odstępy nie warto - mogą być odczuwalne chłodne paski, mniej też, może pod oknami dać co 15, w reszcie będzie git

----------


## monika.KIELCE

> dom całkiem konkretnie ocieplony, ja bym zaryzykował, pokoje co 25 albo 30, salon 20


A ja, podpierając się praktycznymi doświadczeniami Piczmana, powiem odwrotnie, w salonie co 25 - 30, a w pokojach ciut gęściej. Sama jeszcze nie sprawdziłam ale ponoć im większe pomieszczenie tym większy rozstaw można dać. Do tego kominek, o ile będzie, zwykle jest w salonie, więc tam najszybciej dogrzeje.

----------


## MORHOT

Dziękuję za rady. Wiecie, nie ma co robic "na styk" żeby zaoszczędzić 200 m rurki. 
Jeśli 20 po całości i 10 w łazienkach będzie ok, to w zupełności mnie to satysfakcjonuje  :Smile: 
Kominek będzie rekreacyjny a podłogówka grzana kotłem kondensacyjnym, więc wolałbym nie podnosić do 55 stopni  :Smile:

----------


## redlum

A ja będę miał co 10 cm w całym domu - domek to segment szeregówki narożnej - fundament 10cm styropianu - ściany 12cm styropianu - mogłem poszaleć tylko na ociepleniu stropu i skosów 30cm + nieogrzewane małe poddasze (skosy) 20cm waty. Dla czego tak gęsto? Odpowiedz jest prosta - będę miał w całym domu drewno na podłogach - więc nie będę mógł puścić tych +55C jak inni - tylko max 30C. Wg mnie dobrze zrobiona podłogówka nie grzeje jak grzejniki - tylko promieniuje - a więc nie zamierzam mieć ciepłych podłóg (albo gorących - bo już się nasłuchałem narzekań - czemu ta podłoga jest taka gorąca że nie można nawet po niej chodzić) 22C w zupełności mi wystarczy.

----------


## fenix2

> w miejscach kanałów nie przyczepiaj, wylewkarze sobie będą dociskać wylewką podczas pracy
> co do siatki, ma być tak, aby siatka nie stykała się z rurkami, u mnie w garażu tylko dałem siatkę, reszta mikrowłókna, i tam wylewkarze podnosili lekko rurki aby je od siatki odsunąć


Dlaczego niby siatka nie może stykać się z rurkami?

----------


## kulca

> Dlaczego niby siatka nie może stykać się z rurkami?


mogą wystąpić ruchy betonu, tzn. skurcze i rozkurcze, które spowodują ruch rurek, a te o ostre i twarde brzegi siatki mogą się przetrzeć (są to oczywiście minimalne ruchy)

----------


## fenix2

> mogą wystąpić ruchy betonu, tzn. skurcze i rozkurcze, które spowodują ruch rurek, a te o ostre i twarde brzegi siatki mogą się przetrzeć (są to oczywiście minimalne ruchy)


Wątpię żeby siatka przetarła rurkę. Skoro wszystko jest zatopione w betonie. Rurki oraz siatka z góry i po bokach ma otulinę betonu i będzie pracować to wszystko razem. Więc dla mnie argument o ewentualnym przetarciu to jakieś herezje. 
Wystarczy prosty eksperyment.  Połozyć kawałek siatki na foli i to zalać betonem. Jak beton zwiąże oderwać folie i zobaczyć jak siatka mocno trzyma się w betonie.

----------


## manieq82

to są różne materiały i mogą różnie pracować - mieć różne stopnie wydłużeń
beton w podłogówce jest poddawany ciągłym skurczom i rozkurczom, siatka i rurka również  - wszystko się może zdarzyć
ciężko to przetestować, nie wiem czy ktoś to robił ale ja osobiście poświeciłbym trochę energii aby siatka NIE dotykała rurek - dla własnej spokojności  :smile: 

poza tym pustki powietrzne - niestety przy wylewkach anhydrytowych tego nie ma
to co popularnie nazywamy wylewkami  - dla mnie lepszą nazwą była by wysypka
idę o zakład że w mojej podłogówce rurka nie jest idealnie z wszystkich stron otoczona betonem
test z folią i betonem zrób ale zasyp to suchą mieszanką - co wtedy Ci wyjdzie  :smile: 
sam robiłem ostatnio cokolik pod ogrodzenie
aby nie wypychało szalunku dałem bardziej gęsty towar - który kręciłem w betoniarce - i wrzucałem warstwami.
Pomimo że później starałem się "dźugać" szpadlem aby mieszać warstwy wyszły mi dziury choć czasowo to było 15 minut między warstwami

dedukują - TAK jest możliwe aby rurka przetarła sie o siatkę
trochę zbyt kłopotliwe aby to później naprawiać

pozdr

----------


## brachol

a czy w przypadku podlogówki konieczna jest siatka czy wystarczy dać włókna?

----------


## edde

ponawiam pytanie:



> przyszedł czas na zakup sterownika, z założenia ma być pogodówka do sterowania siłownikiem esbe ara600 zaworu trójdrożnego esbe vrg
> i szukam, szukam i nic ciekawego mi w oko nie wpadło 
> jest np. ceta 106: http://allegro.pl/regulator-pogodowy...241127535.html
> trafiłem też na trochę droższe (ale czy lepsze i w czym?) sterowniki frisko (no ew. i który z nich byłby najlepszy?): http://www.frisko24.pl/Sterowniki_ob...--default.html
> macie jakąś wiedzę w tym temacie, doświadczenia, swoje typy?

----------


## redlum

> a czy w przypadku podlogówki konieczna jest siatka czy wystarczy dać włókna?


dołączam się do pytania - czy mikrowłókna zastąpią siatkę stalową? I czy będzie to miało jakiś wpływ na jakość wylewki jak będę chciał na nią dać drewno?

----------


## kulca

ja dałem w domu włókna, według fachowców i kierbuda są one wystarczające, ja również będę miał panele i parkiet

----------


## robdk

> przyszedł czas na zakup sterownika, z założenia ma być pogodówka do sterowania siłownikiem esbe ara600 zaworu trójdrożnego esbe vrg
> i szukam, szukam i nic ciekawego mi w oko nie wpadło 
> jest np. ceta 106: http://allegro.pl/regulator-pogodowy...241127535.html
> trafiłem też na trochę droższe (ale czy lepsze i w czym?) sterowniki frisko (no ew. i który z nich byłby najlepszy?): http://www.frisko24.pl/Sterowniki_ob...--default.html
> macie jakąś wiedzę w tym temacie, doświadczenia, swoje typy?


Ja Kupiłem CETA 106 i na nim buduję sterowanie. Ma możliwość również sterowania solarami. Jak będzie działał i czy się sprawdzi dopiero się okaże. Zakupiłem zawór trójdrożny także WOMIX-a czyli całość od jednego producenta. Jedyną jak na razie wadą to brak możliwości ustalenia wybranej temperatury zasilania podłogówki w celu jej wygrzania. Reszta dopiero przyjdzie. Zresztą ktoś tu już pisał ze już użytkuje ten sterownik...

----------


## odaro

> Wątpię żeby siatka przetarła rurkę. Skoro wszystko jest zatopione w betonie. Rurki oraz siatka z góry i po bokach ma otulinę betonu i będzie pracować to wszystko razem. Więc dla mnie argument o ewentualnym przetarciu to jakieś herezje. 
> Wystarczy prosty eksperyment.  Połozyć kawałek siatki na foli i to zalać betonem. Jak beton zwiąże oderwać folie i zobaczyć jak siatka mocno trzyma się w betonie.


A jak rury PEX mocuje się bezpośrednio do siatki (np. przy ogrzewaniu płaszczyznowym na zewnątrz) to też się przetrą  :no:

----------


## kulca

> A jak rury PEX mocuje się bezpośrednio do siatki (np. przy ogrzewaniu płaszczyznowym na zewnątrz) to też się przetrą


a czy nie jest to jakaś specjalna siatka do tego?
do wylewek idzie najtańsza która ma dość nierówne brzegi prętów

----------


## plamiak

> ponawiam pytanie:


Ja mam Unicontrol mix 07 z zaworem 4D i siłownikiem polskiego producenta HelWita. Można ręcznie ustawiać temperaturę.

----------


## StolarzS

Zastanawia mnie, czy osoby piszące tu o puszczaniu w podłogę wody cieplejszej niż 35stC chodziły po niej. Jak w takiej sytuacji można mówić o komforcie? Podłoga powinna być neutrealna i wg mnie warto raz dać więcej rury i potem cały czas niżej grzać.
Nie wyobrażam sobie chodzenia po podłodze grzanej do 55stC.

----------


## odaro

> Zastanawia mnie, czy osoby piszące tu o puszczaniu w podłogę wody cieplejszej niż 35stC chodziły po niej. Jak w takiej sytuacji można mówić o komforcie? Podłoga powinna być neutrealna i wg mnie warto raz dać więcej rury i potem cały czas niżej grzać.
> Nie wyobrażam sobie chodzenia po podłodze grzanej do 55stC.


A ja mam projekt podłogówki gdzie jest zaprojektowane zasilanie wodą o parametrach 39/30 - zasilanie/powrót

----------


## kulca

a ja 40/30

----------


## rkowal79

> Wiesz - zaczynasz od początku i lecisz dookoła  A serio - rozkładasz ładnie folię z rastrem 10 cm. Jak wiesz, ile ciepła potrzebuje dane pomieszczenie (przy zakładanym wykończeniu podłogi), to wychodzi ci co ile dawać rurki i tak jedziesz - najpierw dookoła i potem co 2x (gdzie x to projektowany rozstaw rurek), dochodzi do środka, robisz taki zawijasik (to jest troche trudniejsze) i jedziesz z powrotem po środku tych już ułożonych. Naprawde jest to proste. Dobrze jest jedynie sobie policzyć, ile będzie zakrętasów i zaplanować tą zawrotkę po środku - jak tego nie zrobisz, to może się okazać, że masz za dużo lub za mało akurat miejsca i trzeba cos rzeźbić.
> No mniejsze pola nie dzieliłem, tylko ew. kombinowałem, że jak jest jakaś któtsza pętla (np. łazienka), to żeby wychodziły mniej więcej o równo "pozyczałem" sobie z tej pętli na następne pomieszczenie. Generalnie szedłem na zywioł, ale wyszło bardzo dobrze, poza paroma drobnymi zonkami. O wiele lepiej szło mi, niż hydraulikom (bo oni robili na dole, jak na piętrze, choć i na dole ja starałem się sterować tym co robią).
> Co do zapotrzebowania, to owszem wychodzą duże różnice. Mamy np. 2 sypialnie na górze  ("dziecięce") praktycznie równe powierzchnią - po 16m2. Jedna wyszła 400W, druga 750W! (sic!) Dwa razy tyle. Czemu? Bo ta druga ma 3 okna, a nie 1, 2 ściany to zewnątrzne (w pierwszej tylko 1 i to krótka) i jest akurat skierowana dłuższą ścianą na północ. Oczywiście nie robiłem takich wielkich różnic w rozłożeniu rurek, ale poprawkę wziąłem (chyba 15 w jednej 20 w drugiej, albo 10/15 - nie pamiętam już  ). Nie da się dokładnie wycyzelować, ale ogólnie proporcje starałem się zachować. No i oczywiście i tak dałem z dużym zapasem - np. ta sypialnie co potrzebuje 400 W to wystarczyłoby żebym dla parametrów 40/30 położył na niecałych 10m2 rurki co 20cm - nawet przy dywanie (strumien ciepła 44 W/m2). A dałem co 15 na 14m2 i nie będzie raczej dywanu  No a nawet jeśli, to powinno z palcem w nosie wystarczyć.
> Jak sobie pomyślę, że te barany chciały mi w całym domu jak leci kłaść co 10cm to mi się nóż w kieszeni otwiera...


Witaj Depi. Potrzebuję porady odnośnie programu Kisan 4 OZC. Zabieram się do obliczenia klasy energetycznej w moim domku. Jak u Ciebie wstawiałeś wymiary ścian do poszczególnych pomieszczeń oraz jak definiowałeś materiał ścian? czy ściany definiowałeś jako zmienne globalne pod katem izolacyjności cieplnej (osobne dla zewnątrz - z izolacją np styro, i osobno wewnętrzne bez ocieplenia) a następnie dla każdego pokoju definiowałeś z tych globalnych danych ściany z wymiarami oraz skosy, stropy, podłogi. Jakie temperatury na zewnątrz przyjąłeś ? ja wewnątrz dla kuchni pokoju i sypialni dałem 20'C łazienek 24'C. Niestety nie jeszcze nie mam wielkiego doświadczenia w tym programie - cały czas uczę się

----------


## redlum

no ale wiesz - są fachowcy co robią komuś rozstaw co 10cm - do pieca wysokotemperaturowego - wpuszczają wtedy 50C-70C na to jak do grzejników - a potem nie da się chodzić po czymś takim

----------


## fenix2

Od tego są rozdzielacze z mieszaczem .

----------


## redlum

no są - ale jak wytłumaczysz inaczej - to że niektórzy narzekają na zbyt wysoką temperaturę posadzek?

----------


## kulca

> no ale wiesz - są fachowcy co robią komuś rozstaw co 10cm - do pieca wysokotemperaturowego - wpuszczają wtedy 50C-70C na to jak do grzejników - a potem nie da się chodzić po czymś takim


ja się z taką sytuacją jeszcze nie spotkałem ani na forum, ani u znajomych, wydaje mi się że to wyssane z palca info, nawet jak ktoś nie daje rozdzielacza z mieszaczem tylko wpina podłogówkę do obiegu grzejnika to robi to poprzez zawór RTL

----------


## redlum

to ja chyba mam pecha - bo się spotkałem - u znajomych 

a nawet takie stwierdzenia na forum znalazłem 
np http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post3055361

----------


## StolarzS

> nie bardzo rozumiem o czym piszesz ?? przecież temperatura podłogi się obniża wraz z większym rozstawem, i podnosi wraz z mniejszym rozstawem, albo mówiąc inaczej, żeby zachować energię w układzie im mniejszy rozstaw tym więcej wody o niższej temperaturze lub  w rzadszym rozstawie mniej wody z wyższą temperaturą zasilania
> 
> przykład:
> rozstaw co 35cm temperatura zasilania +50 wydajność energetyczna 78W/m2 temperatura podłogi +27,2
> rozstaw co 25cm temperatura zasilania +45 wydajność energetyczna 82W/m2 temperatura podłogi +27,5
> rozstaw co 15cm temperatura zasilania +40 wydajność energetyczna 83W/m2 temperatura podłogi +27,6
> rozstaw co 10cm temperatura zasilania +30 wydajność energetyczna 70W/m2 temperatura podłogi +26


Zgoda. Tylko dając w podłogę wyższą temperaturę (np. +55) masz nierównomiernie wygrzany jastrych. Nie czuć wtedy cieplejszych i chłodniejszych stref? Z własnego doświadczenia nie wiem, ale naczytałem się nieco.
Inaczej projektuje się podłogówkę dla PCi, a inaczej dla pieca na węgiel i zawsze należy brać pod uwagę rodzaj kotła pisząc o rozstawie rury.

----------


## edde

> .....
> Inaczej projektuje się podłogówkę dla PCi, a inaczej dla pieca na węgiel i zawsze należy brać pod uwagę rodzaj kotła pisząc o rozstawie rury.


nieprawda, podłogówki nie projektuje się pod źródło ciepła tylko przede wszystkim pod pomieszczenie (żądane i graniczne temperatury pomieszczenia, podłogi, zasilania i powrotu, zapotrzebowanie na ciepło, inne uwarunkowania budowlane), w zależności od źródła zasilania (a właściwie od temperatur zasilania i powrotu źródła ciepła) projektuje się sterowanie podłogówki (mieszacze, grupy, rtl-e, zawory x-drogowe z siłownikami, sterowniki elektroniczne itp itd), ale nie ma to nic wspólnego z uzależnianiem rozstawu rur w zależnosci od rodzaju źródła ciepła

----------


## plamiak

Dokładnie. Jedną z zalet  podłogówki jest możliwość zastąpienia w przyszłości kotła węglowego - pompą ciepła - taki skok do innej epoki.

----------


## kulca

> to ja chyba mam pecha - bo się spotkałem - u znajomych 
> 
> a nawet takie stwierdzenia na forum znalazłem 
> np http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post3055361


hmm, tego nie widziałem, tyle że można dyskutować stwierdzenie "parzy w stopy"

----------


## les111

Witam Wszystkich forumowiczów,mam do Was pytanie,jest ktoś z państwa zorientowany czy z jednego rozdzielacza do podłogówki 4 sekcje znajdującego się na parterze mogę podłączyć podłogówkę zajdującą się na piętrze z góry dzięki

----------


## 1950

możesz

----------


## les111

> możesz


dzięki pion wyciągnąć rurką pp 32?

----------


## kulca

po co jak rozdzielacza nie dajesz? wystarczy pex tylko dobrze go zaizoluj po drodze do pomieszczenia które będzie ogrzewane

----------


## PiotrTok

Potrzebuję porady.
Podłogówka ma być w całym domu, parter ok 150m2 i góra ok 40 użytkowej. Zamierzam na dole dać ok 11 obwodów ( w tym 2 drabinki) i na górze 3-4 obwody (jeszcze nie liczyłem dokładnie). 
1. czy górne obwody dać z tego samego rozdzielacza, który ma być na parterze i całość zasilić 1 pompą?
2. czy może na górze dać drugi rozdzielacz i do niego dać oddzielną pompę?
ja bardziej się skłaniam do opcji 1 ale nie wiem czy jedna pompa wydoła. 
Do rozdzielacza planuję dać pex 32 w otulinie

----------


## manieq82

daj dwa rozdzielacze i po prostu z kotłowni pojedziesz z jednej pompy trójnik i do dwóch rozdzielaczy odnogi
najprościej i najłatwiej

----------


## Janusz J

> Napisał les111
> 
> 
> Witam Wszystkich forumowiczów,mam do Was pytanie,jest ktoś z państwa zorientowany czy z jednego rozdzielacza do podłogówki 4 sekcje znajdującego się na parterze mogę podłączyć podłogówkę zajdującą się na piętrze z góry dzięki
> 
> 
> możesz


A nie bedzie to przyczyna problemow z ew. odpowietrzeniem?
Daleko mi do specjalisty w tej dziedzinie, ale jak wtedy odpowietrzyc taka petle, ktora znajduje sie powyzej rozdzielacza?

----------


## PliP

Nie chce mi się czytać i przeszukiwać całego tematu bo wiosna mnie zastanie a problemu nie rozwiążę.
Dlatego pytam wprost...
*Gdzie powinien być zamontowany zawór RTL 
- na początku węża od podłogówki
- czy na końcu węża od podłogówki???
* U mnie to jest tak jak poniżej- na wlocie do podłogówki

----------


## 1950

jak sam nazwa wskazuje, 
jest to ogranicznik temperatury powrotu,
to chyba Ci wszystko wyjaśnia,

----------


## kulca

RTL powinien być na powrocie, cytat z jakiejś strony:
"...Początek rur ogrzewania podłogowego podłączamy bezpośrednio do zasilania centralnego ogrzewania a drugi koniec (powrót rury podłogowej do króćca zasilającego w głowicy,wyjście z zaworu głowicy(powrót)podłączamy do powrotu centralnego ogrzewania.Zasada takiego podłączenia jest prosta i zapewnia prawidłową pracę ogrzewania podłogowego,które w tym przypadku działa następująco:

czynnik grzewczy np.o temperaturze 55st.Celsiusza wchodzi do rury grzewczej podłogi i jest zatrzymany przez zawór głowicy RTL aż do moment uzyskania spadku temperatury do około 32-37stopni.Wtedy to otwiera się zawór termostatyczny głowicy RTL i czynnik grzewczy o ustawionej temp.na głowicy przepuszcza do instalacji centralnego ogrzewanioa a więc do rury powrotu.Podłoga w tym czasie się nagrzewa do żądanej temperatury i pozwala uzyskać założony konfort cieplny danego pomieszczenia.Cykl ten powtarza się w zależności od utrzymywanych parametrów temperaturowych w pomieszczeniu.Poprzez zmianę nastawy na głowicy RTL możemy obniżyć lub podwyższyć temperaturę pomieszczenia...."

----------


## PliP

i co ja mam z tymi moimi wykonawcami zrobić.
Póki co po wykonaniu przerabiali naczynie wyrównawcze, którego rury szły na nieogrzewanym strychu bezpośrednio przy murze
- potem poprawiali zamocowanie zaworu 3-drożnego i całą kotłownię
- i teraz jeszcze zasilanie podłogówki
Ten kiepski wykonawca to ciesząca sie uznaniem firma Termico z Wielnia i Trzcianki działająca na północy Wielkopolski.
Do póki nie zapłaciłem to jeszcze poprawiali a teraz to już mnie mają w 4 literach
Co zrobić w takiej sytuacji
Mam od nich fakturę, kosztorys i gwarancję itd.

----------


## 1950

a ja zastanawiałem się, kto to rzeźbił takie rozdzielacze do podłogówki,

no cóż, człowiek się uczy całe życie

----------


## PliP

Mam zawór który puszcza na instalację temp w granicach 40-45*C a kto to rzeźbił masz powyżej ://

----------


## kulca

> i co ja mam z tymi moimi wykonawcami zrobić.
> Póki co po wykonaniu przerabiali naczynie wyrównawcze, którego rury szły na nieogrzewanym strychu bezpośrednio przy murze
> - potem poprawiali zamocowanie zaworu 3-drożnego i całą kotłownię
> - i teraz jeszcze zasilanie podłogówki
> Ten kiepski wykonawca to ciesząca sie uznaniem firma Termico z Wielnia i Trzcianki działająca na północy Wielkopolski.
> Do póki nie zapłaciłem to jeszcze poprawiali a teraz to już mnie mają w 4 literach
> Co zrobić w takiej sytuacji
> Mam od nich fakturę, kosztorys i gwarancję itd.


pisemne wezwanie do poprawy, termin np 7 dni, później wziąłbym rzeczoznawce, wycenił, zatrudnił firmę do poprawek i całością obciążyłbym firmę-partacza (choćby sądownie)

----------


## PliP

Zrobiłem takie pisemne wezwanie mailem na adres podany na stronie internetowej- zero odezwu.

----------


## kulca

na to nie masz potwierdzenia, że przeczytał, list polecony z potwierdzeniem odbioru

----------


## PliP

W maili napisałem co chce aby było poprawione a raczej co jest źle zrobione a całość została podsumowana jak poniżej:

   "_Korzystającej z pisemnej 24 miesięcznej gwarancji jako inwestor domagam się aby Pana firma jako wykonawca instalacji CO naprawiła w/w niedogodności i naprawy bez zbędnej zwłoki, czyli najszybciej jak to jest możliwe w danej sytuacji jednak nie później jak w ciągu 7 dni roboczych. Nie wywiązanie się w tym terminie z powierzonej gwarancji skutkowało będzie wykonaniem właściwej ekspertyzy oraz wynajęciem nowej ekipy i obciążeniem gwaranta kosztami demontażu, materiałów i ponownego montażu."_

----------


## gosiek_M

Jaka pompę obiegową trzeba zamocować do podłogówki? Mam tylko podłogówkę: 2 rozdzielacze góra dół po 7 obwodów, pętle 80-100m fi 16, niektóre ciut dłuższe (bo dłuższy dolot do pokojów). w sumie ok 1200metrów rurek czyli jakieś 160litrów wody. Czy pompa 25/40 wystarczy, czy właściwsza byłaby 25/60? Chcę jedną pompę na całą instalację.
A naczynie wzbiorcze jakiej pojemności potrzebne? Przewiduję maksymalną temperaturę wody 40st (no może w porywach 45).

----------


## fenix2

@gosiek_M

Minimalną pojemność użytkową naczynia wzbiorczego oblicza się wg wzoru: *Vu = 1,1*v*ro*dV* 
v - pojemność instalacji c.o. wraz z armaturą i  kotłem ;  ro - gęstość wody w temperaturze początkowej t = 10 C;  dv -  przyrost objętości właściwej wody w czasie nagrzania instalacji od  temperatury początkowej do średniej obliczeniowej; 
 Wartości  współczynników zależą od obliczeniowych temperatur na jakie była  projektowana instalacja.


25/40 Powinna wystarczyć. Wszystko zależy od oporów hydraulicznych. Zawsze masz trzeci bieg.

----------


## 1950

> Jaka pompę obiegową trzeba zamocować do podłogówki? Mam tylko podłogówkę: 2 rozdzielacze góra dół po 7 obwodów, pętle 80-100m fi 16, niektóre ciut dłuższe (bo dłuższy dolot do pokojów). w sumie ok 1200metrów rurek czyli jakieś 160litrów wody. Czy pompa 25/40 wystarczy, czy właściwsza byłaby 25/60? Chcę jedną pompę na całą instalację.
> A naczynie wzbiorcze jakiej pojemności potrzebne? Przewiduję maksymalną temperaturę wody 40st (no może w porywach 45).


zgodnie z życzeniem  :wink: 
nie wiem ile wynosi _ciut dłuższe_, ale jeżeli jest to tylko ciut, to 25/40 powinna wystarczyć bez problemu, 
naczynie przeponowe z dużym zapasem, to 12 litrów,

----------


## odaro

> zgodnie z życzeniem 
> nie wiem ile wynosi _ciut dłuższe_, ale jeżeli jest to tylko ciut, to 25/40 powinna wystarczyć bez problemu, 
> naczynie przeponowe z dużym zapasem, to 12 litrów,


Co dokładnie oznaczają symbole pompy 25/40 i 25/60

----------


## fenix2

> Co dokładnie oznaczają symbole pompy 25/40 i 25/60



25 to średnica przyłącza (calowe)/wysokość podnoszenia   :popcorn: 

40 co daje nam 4m podnoszenie (słupa wody),lub przeliczenie na opory  czyli pokonanie 400 pa oporu hydraulicznego ,dla domku jednorodzinnego  nie należny się specjalnie przejmować bo 25/40 to w zupełności wystarczy  chyba ze mamy dużo grzejników czyli powyzej 15 to można się zastanowić  nad pompą 25/60. 
Do podłogówki trzeba znać opory 1m zamontowanego przewodu podłogówki, pomnożyć przez ilość metrów i dobrać na tej podstawie. 

W tej chwili do domków można kupić pompy z elektronicznym sterowaniem o bardzo małym zużyciu energii np. Grundfos Alfa PRO.

----------


## 1950

25 to średnica króćca przyłączeniowego pompy, tutaj 1cal
40 wysokość podnoszenia 4 msw, (metrów słupa wody),
bardziej naukowo to przyrost ciśnienia wytwarzanego  przez pompę,
a tak z chłopskiego na nasze to praca tej pompy pozwalająca na pokonanie oporów instalacji

----------


## odaro

> 25 to średnica króćca przyłączeniowego pompy, tutaj 1cal
> 40 wysokość podnoszenia 4 msw, (metrów słupa wody),
> bardziej naukowo to przyrost ciśnienia wytwarzanego  przez pompę,
> a tak z chłopskiego na nasze to praca tej pompy pozwalająca na pokonanie oporów instalacji


W budownictwie jednorodzinnym jakie pompy mają najczęściej zastosowanie?

----------


## plamiak

W przeciętnym domu jednorodzinnym z prawidłowo wykonaną instalacją wystarczy 25-40 i to z zapasem, ale często fachowcy dają na wyrost 25-60 bo przecież nikomu sie nie chce policzyć, a i tak za prąd zapłaci inwestor.

----------


## gosiek_M

> zgodnie z życzeniem 
> nie wiem ile wynosi _ciut dłuższe_, ale jeżeli jest to tylko ciut, to 25/40 powinna wystarczyć bez problemu, 
> naczynie przeponowe z dużym zapasem, to 12 litrów,


Dzięki   :wink: 
Te ciut dłuższe to ok 110m.

Instalator mnie straszy, że 25/40 nie uciągnie i powinno być 25/60. Bo: 2 rozdzielacze, na każdym 7 pętli czyli jakieś 600-700m, a razy dwa to duży opór. Ciekawe jaki...?
Drugi, że powinny być 2 pompy 25/40: każda na każdy rozdzielacz. I na pewno będzie dobrze działać (tylko te koszty....)

W jedną małą pompę na podłogówkę nikt nie chce uwierzyć. Niewiedza czy strach? To po co robić wszędzie podłogówkę ?  żeby ją gonić wielka pompą?

----------


## 1950

jednak powinna być 25/60

----------


## michalwdowski

Witam wszystkich
Właśnie jestem na etapie uruchamiania CO i wygrzewania podłóg i mam pytanie odnośnie regulacji przepływu na kusmetowskich rozdzielaczach.
Jak kręcę białymi kurkami na dolnej belce to zmienia się przepływ na rotametrach (ta czerwona kuleczka)  w zakresie od 0 do 3 (l/m?) Co mnie zastanawia to że nie dzieje się tak ze wszystkimi. Niektóre poprostu stoją. I jak bym nie kręcił ani drgną. Próbowałem już zakręcać wszystkie inne tak żeby cały przepływ szedł na jedną pętlę ale nic to nie zmienia.
Jak to powinno wyglądać poprawnie?
Michał

----------


## kulca

białe kurki na dolnej belce to termostaty, rotametry regulujesz taką czerwona nakrętka kręcąc tymi przeźroczystymi rurkami na rotametrach

----------


## michalwdowski

Czy to normalne ze na górze tej wspomnianej przez Ciebie rurki jest powietrze?
Jak odczytuje poziom przepływu? Na tym pływaku czy poziomem wody w przepływomierzu? Może po prostu coś się tam zawiesiło?
Pomieszczenia w/g mnie nagrzewały się równomiernie ale martwią mnie wskazania tych rotametrów (tzn. lubię jak wszystko działa jak należy)

----------


## plamiak

Bańki powietrza w rotametrach to normalny objaw. Przepływ wskazuje połozenie tej kulki, ale jesli pętla jest za długa może być niezauważalny. Możesz wtedy obserwując kulkę szybko zamknąć zawór wylotowy (ten główny)  na rozdzielaczu powrotu - kulka powinna drgnąć. U mnie niektóre rotametry w drugim sezonie przestały pokazywać.... taki tam badziew.

----------


## odaro

Jakie mieliście średnie zużycie gazu po uruchomieniu instalacji

U mnie po 5 dniach licznik pokazuje że poszło 61m3.

Mam na razie uruchomioną tylko podłogówkę niecałe 100m2 i jest włączony program wygrzewania jastrychu czyli kocioł daje na razie niskie parametry wody. 

Jakoś te 61m3 to wydaję mi się bardzo dużo jak na 5 dni.

----------


## kulca

dom mokry stąd pewnie takie zużycie, ja się dowiedziałem, że prawdopodobnie gaz podłączą w przyszłym roku, więc czeka mnie grzanie z butli 2x11kg albo 2x33kg, jak tyle gazu idzie to nieźle mnie szarpnie :/

----------


## odaro

> dom mokry stąd pewnie takie zużycie, ja się dowiedziałem, że prawdopodobnie gaz podłączą w przyszłym roku, więc czeka mnie grzanie z butli 2x11kg albo 2x33kg, jak tyle gazu idzie to nieźle mnie szarpnie :/


Dom nie jest raczej mokry bo stoi już 3 rok a poza tym kocioł nie utrzymuje zadanej temperatury bo ma ustawiony program wygrzewania jastrychu.

A może się mylę i jednak stara się utrzymywać zadaną temperaturę?

----------


## kulca

jaki masz sprzęt grzewczy?

----------


## odaro

> jaki masz sprzęt grzewczy?



Kocioł kondensacyjny Viessmann Vitodens 200 jest podłączony czujnik zewnętrzny temperatury od sterowania pogodowego.

----------


## PliP

> Jakie mieliście średnie zużycie gazu po uruchomieniu instalacji. U mnie po 5 dniach licznik pokazuje że poszło 61m3.


Znajomy zapewne w tym samym co i ty czasie odpalał instalację i stwierdził, że będzie musiał ocieplić dom bo nie może go nagrzać. Dziś już zmienił zdanie.
Poczytaj sobie w tym temacie.

----------


## odaro

> Znajomy zapewne w tym samym co i ty czasie odpalał instalację i stwierdził, że będzie musiał ocieplić dom bo nie może go nagrzać. Dziś już zmienił zdanie.
> Poczytaj sobie w tym temacie.


Ale ja nawet nie próbuje wygrzać domu (przynajmniej nie teraz)  

Na razie uruchomiłem tylko wygrzewanie jastrychu na ogrzewaniu podłogowym

----------


## kulca

a wygrzewanie jastrychu z jaką temperaturą?

----------


## odaro

> a wygrzewanie jastrychu z jaką temperaturą?


Zaczęło się od temperatury 25st ma dojść do 45st

Dzisiaj temperatura na kotle 34st

----------


## manieq82

kolego
przy wygrzewaniu mi poszło przez miesiąc 350 m3
on nie sprawdza temperatury tylko daje w palnik non stop aby cały czas była zadana temperatura zasilania wody
normalnie jak pomieszczenie się nagrzeje to piec wyhamowuje / zmniejsza moc
poczekaj jak dojdzie do 45 - będziesz miał w domu saunę
ja miałem 29 stopni  w domu....
teraz jak w ciągu dnia ustawiłem na 20 a w reszcie ma trzymać 12 stopni ledwo ciągnie gaz  :smile:

----------


## macst

*Odaro*, *manieq82*  ma rację.
Ja zadałem takie samo pytanie jak Ty, tyle, że w wątku użytkowników Vitodensa. Mam ten sam piec co Ty. I faktycznie po zakończeniu wygrzewania jastrychu (mi poszło ponad 500 m3), zużycie znacząco spadło, a dom nie jest jeszcze w 100 % szczelny... Zaczekaj jak piec da Ci 45 w podłogę... Posłuchaj co wtedy będą Ci mówić wykonawcy, jeśli masz ich jeszcze na budowie.  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## odaro

> kolego
> przy wygrzewaniu mi poszło przez miesiąc 350 m3
> on nie sprawdza temperatury tylko daje w palnik non stop aby cały czas była zadana temperatura zasilania wody


Hym.... a u mnie palnik włącza się tylko na kilkanaście sekund podgrzeje wodę i wyłącza się wcale nie daję non stop.

----------


## manieq82

użyłem lekkiej przenośni
generalnie piec mierzy Ci tylko temperaturę wody puszczanej w obieg
normalnie to tą temperaturę dostosowuje do temperatury pomieszczenia czyli wyłączał będzie sie jeszcze częściej

reasumując - TAK, podczas wygrzewania jastrychu pożre Ci ogromną ilość gazu
trzeba przeboleć  :smile:

----------


## PliP

Poniższe zdjęcie przedstawia zawory, które regulują zasilanie podłogówki. Co sadzicie o ich umiejscowieniu??

----------


## kulca

było już chyba to zdjęcie , pisaliśmy że termostaty na powrocie (to są RTL?) chyba że to listwa tylko do podłogówki już z mieszacza i zasilany niską temperaturą? Jaka będzie temp na zasilaniu?

----------


## PliP

Zgadza się było tylko mało wyraźne tamto zdjęcie było.
Woda pochodzi z zaworu trójdrożnego i będzie miała temp.... no właśnie!!
Teraz na piecu mam około 70 a na dom idzie 50-55*C i ta sama woda podłączona jest do podłogówki.

----------


## PliP

Tak jak było wcześniej podane jest to ogranicznik temperatury powrotu i nie ma szans aby przepuszczał wodę o temp np 50*C.
Wykonawca niby mi sugerował że ten zawór dopuszcza okresowo gorącą wodę i miesza się ona w rurkach w podłodze.
Nie potrafił mi jednak dokładnie wytłumaczyć.

Z ostatecznym pisemnym ponagleniem chce jeszcze poczekać bo nie grzeję jeszcze w całym domu. Póki co chodzi 2/3 instalacji i nie ruszałem jeszcze CWU.
Dlatego też chce się upewnić najpierw co do tego błędu  :big tongue:

----------


## kulca

noo, wiedziałem że już pisaliśmy Ci na ten temat, zawór powrotu, jak sama nazwa wskazuje ma być na powrocie, kategorycznie zażądaj od wykonawcy przeróbki

----------


## PliP

Ja nie rozumiem jak można popełnić taki błąd - to tak samo jakby zamontować grzejnik do góry nogami i wmawiać, że jest ok.

----------


## kulca

i jeszcze jakieś pokrętne tłumaczenie, szkoda gadać, nakazać przerobić i tyle, w sumie nie będzie miał tam dużo roboty

----------


## PliP

Dolne rurki lekko dociąć a górne dosztukować. Myślę, że w 3 godzinki spokojnie się wyrobi.
Tylko że to sztukowanie będzie musiał za swoje zrobić.

----------


## netbet

...z racji przekonania się do podłogówki zaczynam przerabiać instalację...wywalamy grzejniki i pakujemy wszędzie rurki

paddaję pod ocenę schemat.... 

wychodzą mi trzy pętle po mniej więcej 120 mb każda...




za wszelkie uwagi dzięki
NETbet

link do wersji DUŻEJ i czytelnej
http://img294.imageshack.us/img294/5171/instal.jpg

----------


## edde

na moje amatorskie oko  :wink:  to w salonie dałbym 3 pętle 9duża powierzchnia i 120 mb to jak dla mnie tez trochę za dużo, przy kładzeniu swoich 85 już miałem obawy a tu jeszcze +30), kuchnię i przedpokój zrobiłbym razem, wiatrołap oddzielnie (ze względu ma większą możliwość regulacji miejscowej zamkniętego pomieszczenia), dodałbym też małą pętelkę w WC
w swojej łazience na dole mam nie samo wc ale też prysznic i umywalkę więc pełna funkcjonalność łazienkowa wiec wrzuciłem też drabinkę dla miejsca na ręczniki i ew. podgrzania pomieszczenia bo pow. podłogi to tylko 4m2 i pomimo 10cm rozstawu może być krucho
a w wiatrołapie doszliśmy do wniosku że mały grzejniczek (zasilany niskotemperaturowo z rozdzielacza podłogówki) przy drzwiach nie zaszkodzi, jakieś rękawiczki czy buty dzieci zimą będzie zawsze gdzie podsuszyć  :wink:  
także przemysł dobrze ilość pętli, koszty nieduże a możliwości znacznie większe

----------


## netbet

..fakt... można było to "porozpinać" na pinć obwodów...

a pod co podwiesić to nieszczęsne pomieszczenie pod schodami??? jest niżej o 0,6 m ..

jest tam sens w ogóle cos dawać?

----------


## cieszynianka

> ..fakt... można było to "porozpinać" na pinć obwodów...
> 
> a pod co podwiesić to nieszczęsne pomieszczenie pod schodami??? jest niżej o 0,6 m ..
> 
> jest tam sens w ogóle cos dawać?


A może pod tymi schodami przyda Ci się taka chłodna spiżarka na różne zapasy (nie zauważyłam jej w innym miejscu).
Co do osobnej pętli dla wiatrołapu, to popieram poprzedników, przyda się osobne sterowanie.  :wink:

----------


## edde

spiżarkę albo zostaw nieogrzewaną albo daj grzejnik, taki barzdiej jako awaryjny, bo podejrzewam, ze będzie zbędny, możesz też z rozdzielacza dać pexa do miejsca ew. gzrejnika i z powrotem do rozdzielacza; zajdzie potrzeba to powiesisz grzejnik, nie - to pozostawisz zakręcone na rozdzielaczu

----------


## przemekj21

Bardzo prosze o ocene czy rozdzielacz do podlogowki mozna tak zasilic, bo dostaje do szalu i nie jestem pewny czy moj hydraulik wie co robi, nadmienie tylko ze to juz druga jego koncepcja pierwsza byla taka ze kazdy rozdzielacz byl zasilony osobno na trojnikach z glownych rur od kotla kondensacyjnego.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## robdk

> Bardzo prosze o ocene czy rozdzielacz do podlogowki mozna tak zasilic, bo dostaje do szalu i nie jestem pewny czy moj hydraulik wie co robi, nadmienie tylko ze to juz druga jego koncepcja pierwsza byla taka ze kazdy rozdzielacz byl zasilony osobno na trojnikach z glownych rur od kotla kondensacyjnego.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Ten rozdzielacz po prawej stronie to od czego jest, bo na pierwszy rzut oka to jakaś porażka.

Opisz co jest podłączane do tych rozdzielaczy i czy zasilanie i powrót do pieca to jest to z prawej strony w prawym rozdzielaczu?

PS
Pierwsza koncepcja wydawała się bardziej prawidłowa.

----------


## przemekj21

> Ten rozdzielacz po prawej stronie to od czego jest, bo na pierwszy rzut oka to jakaś porażka.
> 
> Opisz co jest podłączane do tych rozdzielaczy i czy zasilanie i powrót do pieca to jest to z prawej strony w prawym rozdzielaczu?


Po prawej stronie jest rozdzielacz na grzejniki i po prwej jego stronie jest zasilanie i powrot do pieca, oprocz tego to jeszcze jest jeden rozdzielacz na pietrze. po lewej stronie podlogowka okolo 80m2 w sumie.

----------


## kulca

wydaje się być OK, po prawej grzejnikowy, z niego na rozdzielacz podłogowy z zaworem 3D i pompą, a skąd idzie na piętro?

----------


## robdk

Tak jak pisałem w PS - pierwsza koncepcja była prawidłowa. Zasilanie i powrót było dzielone na dwa obiegi. Rozumiem, że kocioł ma swoją własną pompkę. Pompa z pieca wymusza obieg na grzejniki, a pompa z drugiego rozdzielacza robi obieg po niskich parametrach.

----------


## przemekj21

> wydaje się być OK, po prawej grzejnikowy, z niego na rozdzielacz podłogowy z zaworem 3D i pompą, a skąd idzie na piętro?


Dziekuje Wam wszystkim za odpowiedz bo mnie poprostu nerwy juz nosza, problem jest taki ze za cholere to wszytsko nie chce ruszyc.

Raz jeszcze postaram sie to wszystko opisac:
Od pieca ida dwie rury jedna zasilanie druga powrot.
Nastepnie jest trojnik z ktorego zasilany jest ten prawy rozdzielacz, z ktorego pozniej podlogowka (widoczne na zdjeciu) i nastepnie rury od trojnika na pierwsze pietro do 3 rozdzielacza na 6 grzejnikow.

Tak to wyglada.
Nadmienie rowniez ze instalacja sklada sie z 12 grzejnikow 120 zeberek aluminiowych plus ta podlogowka, sterownik pogodowy. Nie ma zainstalowanego sprzegla!

Dzieki jeszcze raz za porady!

----------


## kulca

a co się dzieje, tzn. czy coś grzeje/nic?

----------


## przemekj21

> a co się dzieje, tzn. czy coś grzeje/nic?


Jak podlogowka jest odcieta grzejniki grzeja super, jak podlogowke sie wlaczy to ani podlogowki nie ma ani grzejnikow, tzn grzeja przez pol. Logicznie myslac uwazam ze mieszacz podlogowki pobiera moze zbyt duzo energii cieplnej lub za bardzo wszystko pcha. Przy pierwszej koncepcji dzialo sie identycznie.

----------


## 1950

jeżeli są prawidłowo dobrane średnice, to trzeba jeszcze wyregulować instalację

----------


## robdk

Podstawowe pytania:
Jaka jest temperatura zasilania i powrotu kotła
Jaka jest temperatura na rozdzielaczu podłogówki (zasilanie powrót)

Wg. mnie zasilanie i powroty powinny iść oddzielnie na każdy obwód ( 2 grzejnikowe i 1 podłogówka)
Następnie trzeba ustawić tak opory na poszczególnych obwodach by były możliwe równomierne przepływy.
Podłogówka jest a raczej powinna być w tym przypadku jakby wydzielonym obiegiem gdzie tylko od czasu do czasu się dodaje ciepłej wody a całość sobie krąży po pętlach.
Możliwe, że podłogówka jest nie wygrzana i pochłania duże ilości ciepła, ale to trzeba odczekać - później się unormuje

----------


## kulca

a jeszcze w kwestii montażowej, gdzie jest zasilanie? Zawór mieszający powinien być na zasilaniu

----------


## przemekj21

> Podstawowe pytania:
> Jaka jest temperatura zasilania i powrotu kotła
> Jaka jest temperatura na rozdzielaczu podłogówki (zasilanie powrót)
> 
> Wg. mnie zasilanie i powroty powinny iść oddzielnie na każdy obwód ( 2 grzejnikowe i 1 podłogówka)
> Następnie trzeba ustawić tak opory na poszczególnych obwodach by były możliwe równomierne przepływy.
> Podłogówka jest a raczej powinna być w tym przypadku jakby wydzielonym obiegiem gdzie tylko od czasu do czasu się dodaje ciepłej wody a całość sobie krąży po pętlach.
> Możliwe, że podłogówka jest nie wygrzana i pochłania duże ilości ciepła, ale to trzeba odczekać - później się unormuje


tak mialem podlaczone wszystko za pierwszym razem:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I tez myslalem ze jest to prawidlowe, ale jak po dlugim odpowietrzaniu i regulowaniu nadal nie dzialalo poprawnie moj hydraulik zadecydowal by to przerobic. Niestety teraz znow okazalo sie ze nadal to wszystko nie dziala.

----------


## przemekj21

Kulca, zasilanie jest na dolna belke, czyli na zawor trojdrogowy, pompa od podlogowki sterowana podlaczona jest do pieca, Junkers Cerapur Smart, i dodatkowo sterowana przez termostat zainstalowany na gornej belce.

----------


## robdk

Sprawdź te temperatury
Przydław ale nie zamykaj całkowicie zaworem na zasilaniu rozdzielacz podłogówki i górny rozdzielacz grzejników.

Po jakimś czasie znów sprawdź temperatury na każdym rozdzielaczu.

Coś czuję, że w podłogówkę musisz sporo wpompować ciepła. Może trzeba na razie ją wygrzać i o ile w pierwszej wersji dało by się odciąć rozdzielacze grzejnikowe i wszystko puścić w podłogę o tyle teraz się tego nie da zrobić.
Napisz jeszcze jaką masz ustawiona temperaturę na kotle?
I puść pompę ma max bieg przy kotle.

----------


## robdk

> Kulca, zasilanie jest na dolna belke, czyli na zawor trojdrogowy, pompa od podlogowki sterowana podlaczona jest do pieca, Junkers Cerapur Smart, i dodatkowo sterowana przez termostat zainstalowany na gornej belce.


To ile masz pomp w układzie?
Na początek to pompę podłogówki puść na stałe. Powinieneś mieć drugą pompę przy piecu i ja puść na max obrotach (III bieg)

----------


## przemekj21

Pomp jest dwie, jedna w piecu druga przy mieszaczu na podlogowce. Ta w piecu jest na 3 biegu.

Pokombinuje tak jak piszesz i dam znac, dziekuje jeszcze raz wszystkim za porady. 
Zastanawiam sie jednak nad tym by kazac to jeszcze raz przerobic tak jak bylo na poczatku bo wydaje sie mi ze to powinno dzialac przy pierwszej koncepcji, wtedy tez mial bym wieksza kontrole nad wszystkim rozdzielaczami!

----------


## robdk

Strasznie nie lubię właśnie takich rozdzielaczy z bajpasami. Niby tez powinno chodzić a nie zawsze chodzi. Zobacz jak jest zamontowana pompa w którą stroną jest strzałka na pompie na podłogówce. Bo może też być tak, że jest odwrotnie i  przy otwartym zaworze mieszającym pcha w złą stronę na instalację i wtedy przepływ zanika w całym układzie.

----------


## przemekj21

> Strasznie nie lubię właśnie takich rozdzielaczy z bajpasami. Niby tez powinno chodzić a nie zawsze chodzi. Zobacz jak jest zamontowana pompa w którą stroną jest strzałka na pompie na podłogówce. Bo może też być tak, że jest odwrotnie i  przy otwartym zaworze mieszającym pcha w złą stronę na instalację i wtedy przepływ zanika w całym układzie.


Tez to podejrzewalem, ale wyslalem zdjecie do Wavina, producenta tego ukladu pompowo-mieszajcego i powiedzieli ze jest zlozony prawidlowo.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Julies

Chciałabym tylko podpytać czy wybrać rozdzielacz firmy wavin czy może gorgiel? Potrzebuję 2 do podłogówki na parterze i poddaszu.

----------


## kulca

Kusmet też ma super rozdzielacze

----------


## odaro

> Kusmet też ma super rozdzielacze



Najlepsze i najtańsze rozdzielacze produkuje polska firma, mam je u siebie ale za cholerę nie mogę sobie przypomieć  nazwy firmy.

Kisan sprzedaję je jako swoje.

----------


## odaro

Wczoraj się dowiedziałem że w miejscach dylatacji wylewki jak chcemy kleić terakotę to miejsce dylatacji najlepiej zaciągnąć siatką z klejem taką jak na tynkach zewnętrznych.

Wtedy nawet jak płytka odklej się od wylewki to dalej będzie się trzymać siatki.  Podobno to się sprawdza.

Spotkaliście się z czymś takim.

----------


## PliP

> Wczoraj się dowiedziałem że w miejscach dylatacji wylewki jak chcemy kleić terakotę to miejsce dylatacji najlepiej zaciągnąć siatką z klejem taką jak na tynkach zewnętrznych.


Dobre pytanie- tylko czy oby tutaj ktoś udzieli na nie odpowiedzi?????

----------


## Mushasi

na podłogówce najlepiej zaciągnąć na całości siatkę  według zasady mokre na mokre  czyli podłoże zaciagnać klejem wtopić siatkę i kłaść natychmiast na tym płytki 
wtedy się piknie trzymo chopie

----------


## PliP

> na podłogówce najlepiej zaciągnąć na całości siatkę  według zasady mokre na mokre...


Masz na myśli taką sama siatkę jak ta na elewacje co klei się ją do styropianu????????????????

----------


## bresland

> Bardzo prosze o ocene czy rozdzielacz do podlogowki mozna tak zasilic, bo dostaje do szalu i nie jestem pewny czy moj hydraulik wie co robi, nadmienie tylko ze to juz druga jego koncepcja pierwsza byla taka ze kazdy rozdzielacz byl zasilony osobno na trojnikach z glownych rur od kotla kondensacyjnego.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


A co będzie z tymi ocynkowanymi redukcjami - jakiś inhibitor będzie stosowany?

----------


## odaro

> na podłogówce najlepiej zaciągnąć na całości siatkę  według zasady mokre na mokre  czyli podłoże zaciagnać klejem wtopić siatkę i kłaść natychmiast na tym płytki 
> wtedy się piknie trzymo chopie



Ja mam 100m2 podłogówki siatka na całość to skore koszty ale jak dzięki temu można uniknąć dzielenia płytek na dylatacjach to może warto.

Czy jeszcze ktoś inny może potwierdzić skuteczność siatki a takim zastosowaniu.

----------


## odaro

> Masz na myśli taką sama siatkę jak ta na elewacje co klei się ją do styropianu????????????????


Właśnie o niej mówimy.

----------


## sacha

> Najlepsze i najtańsze rozdzielacze produkuje polska firma, mam je u siebie ale za cholerę nie mogę sobie przypomieć  nazwy firmy.
> 
> Kisan sprzedaję je jako swoje.


Może Tweetop.

----------


## odaro

> Może Tweetop.


Niestety nie

----------


## qwert

Zgadzam się, dylatacja i płytki to problem. W pierwszym domu nic szczególnego nie zrobiłem i po 3 sezonach popękały fugi na dylatacji - wypadają kawałkami, trudno to naprawić, wygląda kiepsko. Płytki za to  sią trzymały.

W drugim domu płytki na dylatacji przykleiłem na klej do parkietu - jest mniej sztywny, do tego fugi wokół plytek na dylatacji wypełniłem silikonem. są minimalnie ciemniejsze, ale dzięki temu nie pękają.

----------


## Sepior

Witam wszystkich,  
mam zamiar sam robić podłogówkę u siebie w domu . Przeczytałem prawie cły wątek i mam jeszcze kilka pytań?


1) Czy robiliście strefę brzegową, bo według obliczeń przy pomocy instrukcji Kisana zagęszczenie rurek z 20 cm  (87 kW/m2) do 10 cm (103 kW/m2)  daje zysk tylko 16 kW/m2, a koszty z 2x drosze. Sastanawiał sie ktoś nad tym?

2) Czy motować rury do siatki czy spinkami do styropianu?

3) Czy strefy na jakie podzieliłem dom są poprawne, czerwone litery na zdjęciu (czerwone linie to dylatacje)?

4) Mam robić na piętrze w dwóch łazienkach 2 m2 i 6 m2 i czy te dwie podłógówki można zasilić rozdzielaczem z parteru?

5) Jako taśmę brzegową czy można dać styropian 2 cm grubości?

Ogólnie jeszcze prosze o porady jak sprawnie zrobić tą podłogówkę, żeby nie osiwieć?

Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie bo dawałem rury pex w otulinie w styropianie na parterze do wody użytkowej (10 cm styropianu wyciołem koryto i na rurę 5 cm styropianu). Czy takie rury można mocować np. spinkami do styropianu, czy mogą się po czasie uszkodzić?

----------


## fenix2

Ad.1 Jak to 2x droższe ? To tylko strefa. 
Ad.2 Wedle uznania.
Ad.3 Ogólnie wygląda że tak. 
Ad.4 Tak.
Ad.5 Dlaczego nie taśma ?

----------


## dziobeczek1

Witam,

nie wiem czy w odpowiednim wątku ale zapytam tu. Mam problem- po wykonaniu wylewki poobcinałam taśmę brzegową na poziomie wylewki. Wydawało mi się, że już nie będzie potrzebna....Teraz przeczytałam, że posadzkarz kłądąc płytki msi oddzielić zaprawę- klej do płytek od płyty podłogi i że nie powinnam była jej obcinać

Co teraz zrobić? Czy posadzkarz może jakoś zaradzić?

Z góry dzięki.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## odaro

> Witam,
> 
> nie wiem czy w odpowiednim wątku ale zapytam tu. Mam problem- po wykonaniu wylewki poobcinałam taśmę brzegową na poziomie wylewki. Wydawało mi się, że już nie będzie potrzebna....Teraz przeczytałam, że posadzkarz kłądąc płytki msi oddzielić zaprawę- klej do płytek od płyty podłogi i że nie powinnam była jej obcinać
> 
> Co teraz zrobić? Czy posadzkarz może jakoś zaradzić?
> 
> Z góry dzięki.
> Pozdrawiam


Zaradzi bez problemu

----------


## am76

Czy na podłogówce można kłaść duże płyty gresowe? Np takie 60x60cm?

----------


## piwopijca

Czasem sa spore szanse zeby nic zlego sie nie dzialo z podlogami ale...
Teoretycznie, wylewka-posadzka z domieszka plastyfikatora (i wzmocniona wloknami), klej do glazur plastyczny i fugi plastyczne - jest szansa z nic sie nie stanie ale gwarancji to nikt Ci na to nie da.
Odpukac (puk.puk. ..) ja tak mam i poki co nic sie nie dzieje, nie mozna "przesadzac" z temperaturami zasilania podlogowki, no ale to wiadomo ...

Pzdr.

----------


## odaro

Skoro już mówimy o klejeniu terakoty na podłogówkę to zacytuje jeszcze jedną opinie.

Podobno jak glazurnik przyklei płytki tak że klej nie będzie przylegał do całej powierzchni płytki to powoduje poduszkę powietrzną mniejsza lub większą a to może spowodować spadek wydajności podłogówki.  

Taką opinię wyczytałem na forum glazurników. 

I co Wy na to.

----------


## manieq82

przecież producenci fug np. mapei mają silikony odpowiadające fugom
nie wyobrażam sobie dać coś innego aniżeli silikon w fudze na dylatacji
nie ma innej szansy
i nie rozumiem patentu z siatką po całości
to po cholerę dawać dylatację jak się później da siatkę i klei i wszystko zwiąże?
chyba że ta siatka z klejem jakaś pływająca względem wylewki  :smile: 

wg. mnie robi się dwie sprzeczne rzeczy - chyba że czegoś nie kapuję...?

----------


## odaro

> przecież producenci fug np. mapei mają silikony odpowiadające fugom
> nie wyobrażam sobie dać coś innego aniżeli silikon w fudze na dylatacji
> nie ma innej szansy
> i nie rozumiem patentu z siatką po całości
> to po cholerę dawać dylatację jak się później da siatkę i klei i wszystko zwiąże?
> chyba że ta siatka z klejem jakaś pływająca względem wylewki 
> 
> wg. mnie robi się dwie sprzeczne rzeczy - chyba że czegoś nie kapuję...?



Najpierw była sitaka tylko w miejscu dylatacji potem ktoś poszedł dalej napisał siatka pod całością.

Jak to działa nie wiem może siatka przenosi inaczej naprężenia na płytkę.

Potwierdzenie tego że można stosować siatkę znalazłem tutaj 
Sitaka pod terakotę

gdzie jest napisane: "RAS do wykonania warstwy zbrojnej siatką
(grubość minimalna 7 mm) na płytach izolacyjnych
o równej powierzchni pod okładzinę ceramiczną lub
okładzinę z płytek kwarcowych"

Jeżeli dobrze to zrozumiałem to w cytowanym fragmencie siatkę dajemy wtedy jak płytki kleimy bezpośrednio na płytkach izolacyjnych.

----------


## Sepior

> Ad.1 Jak to 2x droższe ? To tylko strefa. 
> Ad.2 Wedle uznania.
> Ad.3 Ogólnie wygląda że tak. 
> Ad.4 Tak.
> Ad.5 Dlaczego nie taśma ?


Dzięki za odpowiedzi, 

co do Ad.1 Ja nie mówiłem o koszcie całej podłogówki, tylko samej sterfy.

Co do Ad 5. To głównie dlatego że mam taki styropian.

Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie jakiej firmy rozdzielacz polecacie, bo zastanawiam się na firmy Kusmet?

----------


## Mr_Mabram

Kusmet jest ok. Też mam od nich, chociaż przy próbie szczelności rozdzielacze przeciekały jak sito. Może po prosu trafiłem na wadliwe egzemplarze. Musiałem kupić parę gumowych oringów pod głowice i wymienić. Mam jeszcze jeden problem z zaworem termostatycznym - jest do wymiany. Wykręciłem go i obejżałem dokładnie - wniosek, krzywo przewiercony otwór i nie domyka się dobrze (przecieka). Teraz może kupiłbym skąd indziej.

----------


## manieq82

odaro
jakiś dziwny ten link
nie zrozumiałem o co chodzi - może jestem zmęczony
na jakich płytkach izolacyjnych?
chodzi mi o sens dawania dylatacji skoro ją później zalepiasz...

a co do rozdzielaczy też mam kusmetu
tanie są - to na pewno. Tragedii nie ma ale szału też nie
musiałem powymieniać kilka uszczelek i powkręcać od nowa kraniki i lekko przerobić - miały takie pierścienie badziewne które pękały przy dokręceniu

ogólne wrażenie na 4

----------


## piwopijca

Ja mam rozdzielacze Purmo i nie narzekam, bez bajerow same zaworki i przeplywomierze.

Pzdr.

----------


## edde

ja mam rozdzielacze i złączki pex do nich KAN-owskie, kosztowały może i niemało (ta bardziej wypasiona wersja rozdzielacza  :wink:  ale za to zamontowałem je bezproblemowo, ogólne wrażenie 5+  :wink:

----------


## maysee

Witam dyskutantow. Nie bijcie jak juz bylo. Pytanie o podlogowke na poddaszu i okna polaciowe? Zwykle daje sie grzejniki pod oknami zeby wymusic cyrkulacje cieplego powietrza. Czy przy podlogowce nie wystapi problem z pocacymi sie ani tym bardziej przemarzajacymi oknami polaciowymi? Czy podlogowka spokojnie da rade czy mozna jakos wspomoc ten proces? Bede wdzieczny za podzielenie sie spostrzezeniami doswiadczonych uzytkownikow. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## 1950

_da se rade_

----------


## odaro

> Witam dyskutantow. Nie bijcie jak juz bylo. Pytanie o podlogowke na poddaszu i okna polaciowe? Zwykle daje sie grzejniki pod oknami zeby wymusic cyrkulacje cieplego powietrza. Czy przy podlogowce nie wystapi problem z pocacymi sie ani tym bardziej przemarzajacymi oknami polaciowymi? Czy podlogowka spokojnie da rade czy mozna jakos wspomoc ten proces? Bede wdzieczny za podzielenie sie spostrzezeniami doswiadczonych uzytkownikow. Pozdrawiam.


Da radę tylko musisz mieć świadomość że brak grzejnika pod oknem połaciowym wykorzystują producenci okien do odrzucenia reklamacji w razie roszczeń.

----------


## maysee

> Da radę tylko musisz mieć świadomość że brak grzejnika pod oknem połaciowym wykorzystują producenci okien do odrzucenia reklamacji w razie roszczeń.


A lyzka na to... niemozliwe... (powaga?!)

----------


## Aga i Krzysiu

Witam!

Pomóżcie proszę nowicjuszce  :big grin: 
Mam zamiar w całym domu położyć ogrzewanie podłogowe. Domek okolo 130m2 parterowy (poddasze do adaptacji i tam też chcę od razu ogrzewanie podłogowe) z garażem - ANETA III.
Na dziś budowa na etapie wylanej ławy  :smile: 
Ściany beton komórkowy 24 cm + styropian 20 cm, podłoga ocieplona styropianem 16 cm, dach wełna 20 cm. Strop teriva, wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperatorem do 91% sprawności. Zamierzam ogrzewać kominkiem z płaszczem wodnym w układzie zamkniętym z buforem około 1000l, dodatkowo grzałka elektryczna w razie kilkudniowej nieobecności, ewentualnie w przyszłości pompa ciepła.
Ponad tydzień dokształcam się w necie i na tym forum, ten wątek przeczytałam 3 razy, nawet robiłam notatki, ale umknęło mi kilka spraw:
1. Obliczyłam zapotrzebowanie na ciepło w Instal-OZC 4.8 i wychodzi *35,8 W/m2* i gdy zaznaczę opcję "zawsze uwzględniaj nmin", (obrazek w załączniku) oraz *20,8W/m2* i co za tym idzie znaczne mniejsze wymagania cieplne poszczególnych pomieszczeń. Co śmieszne, nie zmienia się całkowite zapotrzebowanie na ciepło. Która opcja jest prawidłowa? Przyjęłam do obliczeń tą mniej korzystną.
2. W programie Instal-therm policzyłam sobie powierzchnie grzejne, dobrałam parametry, wyszło wszystko Ok, pętle od 56 do 93 m, po 8 pętli na kondygnację, ale mam wątpliwości: maksymalne przepływy mam 161, minimalne 40 kg/h. Liczyłam dla tmperatury zewnętrznej -20*C, temperatura zasilania/powrotu 39,4/31,5. Jak wyreguluje się podłogówka przy wzroście temperatury? Czy przepływy nie będą za małe? Przypuszczam, że lepiej jest wyliczać dla maksymalnej temperatury grzania, żeby było co obniżyć, jak wzrośniee temperatura.
3. Myślę, czy kłaść wylewkę anhydrytową - przy takiej cienkiej wylewce (4,5 cm) na pewno będą odczuwalne różnice w temperaturze podłogi.
4. Generalne pytanie - jak zaprojektować pętle, żeby były duże przepływy? Od czego to zależy?

Po kopaniu tematu przez tydzień mam już kompletny mętlik w głowie  :bash:  .
Najlepszee, że mąż jest za układeem mieszanym, tzn podłogówka tylko w części dziennej, reszta grzejniki, ale przekonałam go, że mój pomysł jst lepszy i ekonomiczniejszy. Odparł, ze w takim razie mam sama sobie zaprojektować i potem układać 1200 metrów rurek. Więc tym bardzie ni chcę spieprzyć, bo będzie na mnie psy wieszać do końca życia!  :smile: 

pozdrawiam, Aga

----------


## qwert

Aga, Twój pomysł jest lepszy, podłogówka to sama rozkosz, grzejniki  tragedia. Męża zagoń do pomocy i wspólnego rozwiązywania problemów. Grzejnikami chce sobie zrobić krzywdę, dziwny facet. MIałem w starym domu pdłgówkę na parterze, grzejniki na piętrze (dom drewniany, nie dało się zrobić podłogówki na piętrze). Miałem porównanie w komforcie przebywania w pomieszczeniach z jednym i drugimi systemem. Podłogówka biła na głowę.

Teraz mam 300m2 podłogówki w tym 100m2 w piwnicy.  i tylko ręcznikowce w łazienkach. Każdemu życzę.

----------


## edde

*qwert*, drabinki w łazienkach masz zasilane nisko- czy wysokotemperaturowo?

----------


## qwert

wysoko, tzn wprost z bufora, czyli 55stC. Do tego w mniejszej łazience z drabinki woda idzie do podłogówki, bo tam jest za mała pow. by robić osobną pętlę podłogową z temp 25stC.

Dzięki temu mam w łazienkach 23 st, w pozostałych pom. 20-21stC.

----------


## plamiak

> Witam!
> 
> i potem układać 1200 metrów rurek.


Nie wiem jakim cudem wyszło Ci 1200 m rur, ja położyłem u siebie ok. 800 m, a u rodziców 700 metrów. Domy bliźniaki po 120 m2. Przy okazji   39 stopni na zasilaniu to miałem przy -25 stopniach na zewnątrz i nieocieplonym, mokrym domu.

----------


## Sepior

Ja znowu na temat rozdzielaczy, czy ktoś brał może z allegro z firmy:


OLO-Jacek Kluk
Łódzka 36f12
80-180 Gdańsk
 nick allegro: olo12f36

bo mają taniej niż kusmet i bardziej konkreta oferta?

----------


## Aga i Krzysiu

> Nie wiem jakim cudem wyszło Ci 1200 m rur, ja położyłem u siebie ok. 800 m, a u rodziców 700 metrów. Domy bliźniaki po 120 m2. Przy okazji   39 stopni na zasilaniu to miałem przy -25 stopniach na zewnątrz i nieocieplonym, mokrym domu.


Mam 130m2 na dole + góra - chcę tam zrobić 2 małe pokoiki gościnne + łazienka + reszta otwarta. Odliczam skosy ale i tak licze tą powierzchnię do ogrzewania, bo wełna będzie pod dachem - skosy chcę wykorzystać na schowki. 
W niektórych pomieszczeniach wyszły rurki w odstępach nawet 35 cm, ale dałam wszędzie maksymalnie odstęp 25 ze względu na minimalną wylewkę.
Czy ktoś stosował u siebie wylewki anhydrytowe? Przemawia to do mnie, że podobno w ogóle nie trzeba robić dylatacji (myślę i tak zrobić między pokojami) i jest już idealnie równa. Ale waham się, bo przy takiej cienkiej wylewce i płytkach mogą być różnice w temperaturze podłogi. Mam dużo czasu, bo dopiero ława leży  :smile:

----------


## Julies

Czy zawory termostatyczne są niezbędne w rozdzielaczach do podłogówki? Co one tak naprawdę dają? 
Czy to prawda, że zawory te potrzebne są tylko do siłowników elektrycznych i czy istnieją głowice nakręcane na te zawory,
które wyczuwają temp. wody w obwodzie?
Wstępnie zamówiliśmy rozdzielacze KAN z przepływomierzami i nie wiem czy zmieniać zamówienie czy nie..... 
Podłogówka będzie w całym domu, na 2 rozdzielaczach.

----------


## edde

zawory termostatyczne nie są niezbędne, mam dwa takie rozdzielacze, z przepływomierzami na powrotach i zaworami pod siłowniki na zasilaniu, nie mam i raczej mieć nie będę siłowników, a głowice raczej mijają się z celem (zwykłe termostatyczne brałyby temperaturę otoczenia czyli wnętrza szafki, jakieś z kapilarami może ale po co), zawory służyć mogą jako zawory odcinające czy do wstępnej regulacji przepływu

----------


## plamiak

Ja również mam rozdzielacze z możliwością założenia elektrozaworów, mam też okablowanie, ale nie ma potrzeby ich zakładania. Przez pierwszy sezon tak wyregulowałem przepływy w pętlach, że uzyskałem pożadane temperatury w pomieszczeniach.

----------


## qwert

ja również nie zakładałem siłowników. mam zawory termostatyczne danfosa, dedykowane do podłogówki,  montowane na powrotach i biorące temp. z powrotów właśnie (nie z otoczenia).
Regulacja trwała w zasadzie 2 tyg,  rok temu, potem przestałem tym kręcić, bo system sam się reguluje.

Efekt jest taki, że część pomieszczeń jest całkiem wyłączona, np pokój nad kotłownią, mimo, że od Pn. W salonie i kuchni, gdzie są po dwie pętle, jedna jest wyłączona. Korytarz , sypialnie i łazienka na max.

Działa ok, nie trzeba niczym kręcić. Temp. wody do podłogówki staruje siłownik (tam również regulowałem krzywe grzewcze dla domu, wymagało to kilku zejść do piwnicy), który ma dwa czujniki temp.
Jeden na zewnątrz budynku, drugi na powrocie wody z podłogówek. Działa idealnie. W domu wahania temp. są w granicach 21-22stC.

W korytarzu mam jeszcze pokrętło, którym mogę ręcznie obniżyć temp. zasilania do podłogówek, rzadko używam. Nie ma on czujnika temp.

----------


## edde

a jaki konkretnie sterownik siłownika użytkujesz?

----------


## qwert

http://www.womix.pl/pl/oferta/silown..._05_ar/72.html

----------


## plamiak

Dość drogi "dżinks".... Zastosowany przeze mnie Unicontrol + siłownik daje więcej funkcji.

----------


## Sepior

Witam,

Rozdzielacz już kupiony z Kusmetu, z dostawą do domu.

Podłogówka już rozłożona prawie na całym parterze. Nie było tak strasznie jak myślałem, w 4 osoby (Ja, Żona nasz 2,5 letni synek i Dziadek) rozłożyliśmy 60m2 w dwa dni rury+folia. Mocowałem klipsami i tylko trochę palce bolały, ale namawiałem naszego synka żeby klipsy butem dobijał i dopóki mu się nie znudziło był super  . Z narzędzi to tylko sprężyna przydała się przy rozdzielaczu bo tam się ciasno zrobiło i trza było mocna giąć.

Pozdrawiam wszystkich, którzy chcą sami spróbować 1500zl do przodu, akurat na rozdzielacz + układ mieszający + SPA dla dłoni żony   :smile:

----------


## Sepior

Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie, rurą o jakiej średnicy macie doprowadzone  zasilanie z kotła do rozdzielacza? Bo zastanawiam się na PEX 20? Czy ktoś może ma tak zrobione i działa bez zarzutów.

----------


## fenix2

Witam,

Mam salon z aneksem kuchennym. Chce zrobić w aneksie 1 pętle a w salonie drugą.
Jak myślicie czy 2 pętle podłogówki wystawcą? Czy salon podzielić jeszcze na 2 pętle?

----------


## Sepior

> Witam,
> 
> Mam salon z aneksem kuchennym. Chce zrobić w aneksie 1 pętle a w salonie drugą.
> Jak myślicie czy 2 pętle podłogówki wystawcą? Czy salon podzielić jeszcze na 2 pętle?


To zależy od rostawu rur, Jeśli dasz co 20 cm to wyjdzie Ci ok 104 m rury + odcinki do i z rozdzielacza to jest za dużo. Ja uważam, że pętle do 80 m. Ja bym dał dwia pętle bo wtedy będą podobnej długości co do kuchni i łatwiej będzie sterować.

----------


## fenix2

Tak rozstaw co 20cm i strefa 15cm pod oknami. 
Jeżeli piszesz że wyjdzie ponad 100m to chyba zrobię 2 pętle. 
Tylko rozdzielacz na 8 obwodów mi wyjdzie. SIC !  :eek:

----------


## fenix2

> Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie, rurą o jakiej średnicy macie doprowadzone  zasilanie z kotła do rozdzielacza? Bo zastanawiam się na PEX 20? Czy ktoś może ma tak zrobione i działa bez zarzutów.


Ja bym dał podejścia minimum 22. 
W miedzi jeśli piec na paliwa stałe.

----------


## plamiak

Generalnie łatwiej jest zrobić w miedzi taką średnicę. Inna sprawa - wewnętrzna średnica rury pex 20 to 16 mm! Zdecydowanie radziłbym Cu 22 mm.

----------


## manieq82

ja mam zgrzewane fi32
w środku mają chyba 25 - i takie jest rozsądne minimum dla rozdzielacza 9 obwodów - to opinia kolegi forumowego skądinąd eksperta który mi piec montował ...

----------


## Foczki

z doświadczenia mojego projektowego wynika że na taki rozdzielacz średnica 22 w miedzi  :smile:  nie mniej nie więcej.

----------


## Foczki

> Czy zawory termostatyczne są niezbędne w rozdzielaczach do podłogówki? Co one tak naprawdę dają? 
> Czy to prawda, że zawory te potrzebne są tylko do siłowników elektrycznych i czy istnieją głowice nakręcane na te zawory,
> które wyczuwają temp. wody w obwodzie?
> Wstępnie zamówiliśmy rozdzielacze KAN z przepływomierzami i nie wiem czy zmieniać zamówienie czy nie..... 
> Podłogówka będzie w całym domu, na 2 rozdzielaczach.


Zawory termostatyczne z kapilarą (najlepiej umieszczoną wewnątrz rurki - działa natychmiastowo) stosuje się jeżeli masz zasilanie wysokotemperaturowe, dzięki nim ustawiasz konkretną temperaturę na rozdzielaczu. Jeżeli zasilanie masz niskotemperaturowe - można je pominąć ale będą większe wahania temperatury wody zasilającej a przez to rurki będą "pracować" i przez to będą miały mniejszą trwałość. Ponadto zależy w dużej mierze od automatyki jaka jest zastosowana.

----------


## edde

> Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie, rurą o jakiej średnicy macie doprowadzone  zasilanie z kotła do rozdzielacza? Bo zastanawiam się na PEX 20? Czy ktoś może ma tak zrobione i działa bez zarzutów.


mam dwa rozdzielacze, do pierwszego dochodzi miedź 28 dalej do drugiego miedź 22, czyli przekrój wewnętrzny ~26 i 20mm, pex20 to wewnątrz nie więcej niż 16mm, za mało

----------


## Mr_Mabram

Ja również mam dwa rozdzielacze (tyle że 12 obwodów każdy) i osobne zasilanie do nich które idzie do kotłowni - rura "pex" fi 32  :smile: )

----------


## edde

moje to tylko skromne 2x 8 obwodów  :wink:

----------


## swistak81

Witam,
Prześledziłem calutki ten wątek (a i kilka innych z tej tematyki) i oto skończyłem projekt mojej podłogówki.
Zerknijcie, co zmienić/poprawić...
I mam pytania do Piczmana.
1. Jak liczyłeś swoją instalację? (Install therm, OVPlan, czy wg instrukcji Kisana?)
2. Jakie temp. zasilania/powrotu założyłeś? (ja mam 40/34 - dobrane pod łazienkę aby w miarę mocowo dojść)
3. Jakie przykładowe moce ci powychodziły? U mnie np. pod panelami - 12,3W/mb (20st), płytki kuchnia (20st) - 17,7W/mb, płytki łazienka (23st) 7,4W/mb
Mam 154m2 po podłodze. Grzejnik będzie w kotłowni, na klatce schodowej i w obu łazienkach drabinki.
Rozstawy: 10cm łazienki i hall; 30cm Kuchnia, Jadalnia, Pokój2 i Pokój 3, reszta co 25cm.
Rozdzielacze wychodzą mi 6krotne na obu kondygnacjach. Czy podzielić salon na 2 pętle (znacznie odbiega długością od reszty)?
Reku w obliczeniach na 14st, opór okien 1,3 (a będą 3 szybowe 0,9), zapasu mocy w większości pomieszczeń sporo (10-30% ->będę mógł dywan położyć).
Bezpiecznie założyłem dane?
Czy opór instalacji się sumuje? (wyszło 36kPa czyli prawie 4 metry słupa wody)

Wyniki:


Parter:


Piętro:


Z góry dzięki za pomoc!

----------


## Piczman

> Witam,
> 1. Jak liczyłeś swoją instalację? (Install therm, OVPlan, czy wg instrukcji Kisana?)


Brałem pod uwagę zapotrzebowanie danego pomieszczenia i dobierałem rozstaw z tabel Roth .




> 2. Jakie temp. zasilania/powrotu założyłeś? (ja mam 40/34 - dobrane pod łazienkę aby w miarę mocowo dojść)


35 C jako max zasilanie w skrajnych warunkach ( -20 C)




> 3. Jakie przykładowe moce ci powychodziły?


Nie pamiętam, wszędzie mam płytki i liczyłem tylko dla nich.




> Mam 154m2 po podłodze. Grzejnik będzie w kotłowni, na klatce schodowej i w obu łazienkach drabinki.
> Rozstawy: 10cm łazienki i hall; 30cm Kuchnia, Jadalnia, Pokój2 i Pokój 3, reszta co 25cm.
> Rozdzielacze wychodzą mi 6krotne na obu kondygnacjach. Czy podzielić salon na 2 pętle (znacznie odbiega długością od reszty)?
> Reku w obliczeniach na 14st, opór okien 1,3 (a będą 3 szybowe 0,9), zapasu mocy w większości pomieszczeń sporo (10-30% ->będę mógł dywan położyć).
> Bezpiecznie założyłem dane?


Wygląda że tak, z tym że jak masz jakieś otwarte przestrzenie to rób zapasu.

----------


## swistak81

> Brałem pod uwagę zapotrzebowanie danego pomieszczenia i dobierałem rozstaw z tabel Roth .


Porównałem tabele Rotha i Kisana - są analogiczne i to do mnie przemawia. Wspomniane programy są strasznie ograniczone lub przesadnie skomplikowane i nie wiadomo co z czego jest liczone. Wolałem liczyć "na piechotę". Jakby ktoś chciał arkusz z exela to pisać na priva...




> 35 C jako max zasilanie w skrajnych warunkach ( -20 C)


Samo 35C nic nie mówi. Bo co innego 35/30 a co innego 35/25...  :smile: 




> Wygląda że tak, z tym że jak masz jakieś otwarte przestrzenie to rób zapasu.


Salon-Jadalnia-Kuchnia są otwarte. Kuchnia i jadalnia mają duży zapas, a salon tylko 10% więc rozdzielę salon na 2 obiegi i zmniejszę rozstaw do 20cm...

Dzięki za szybkie info.

----------


## heron

> Brałem pod uwagę zapotrzebowanie danego pomieszczenia i dobierałem rozstaw z tabel Roth .
> 
> 35 C jako max zasilanie w skrajnych warunkach ( -20 C)


*Piczman*, a mógłbyś zdradzić jak sobie poradziłeś? Bo przy Tz = 35 średnia wychodzi poniżej 35 a Roth w tabelach ma średnią od 35 w górę. Właśnie z tym teraz walcze, że nie mogę nigdzie znaleźć tabel na odpowiednio niską temp średnią. 

Z góry dzięki.

----------


## Foczki

swistak81
Oporów nie sumujesz, musisz wziąć największy z podłogówki plus dodać opory na pozostałej części instalacji i źródle ciepła. Z tego co widzę masz 17 kPa największy więc pompę 2 metrową powinieneś do tego dobrać.

Co do całego projektu masz duże zróżnicowanie ciśnień.
Porównaj to do moich przykładowych obliczeń:
dP(Pa)
    1815
    2063
    6418
    6223
    2063
    3610
     121
    3368
    4242
    4901
    1732
    2245
    2084
    3404
    3076
    3840
    5167
    4574
    4258
    3045
    3132

gdzie 121 - jest pętlą otwartą - bez tłumienia dla pomieszczenia reprezentatywnego.

Powinieneś dążyć do uzyskania bardziej zbliżonych wyników przez dobór porównywalnie długich pętli, dobór średnic i dławienia.
Na dzień dobry podziel salon na dwie.

----------


## heron

> Porównałem tabele Rotha i Kisana - są analogiczne i to do mnie przemawia. Wspomniane programy są strasznie ograniczone lub przesadnie skomplikowane i nie wiadomo co z czego jest liczone. Wolałem liczyć "na piechotę". Jakby ktoś chciał arkusz z exela to pisać na priva...


A w jakim programie rozplanowałeś przebieg pętli? I czy policzył Ci faktyczne długości czy też ręcznie robiłeś?

Ja swojego excela właśnie przygotowuje. Jeśli można to podeślij swojego to sobie porównam. Z góry dzięki.

----------


## Foczki

swistak81
Jeszcze jedno - do pomieszczeń na górze Pokój3 i łazienka puść rurki w dugą stronę rozdzielacza - nie przez korytarz - bo miejsca zabraknie  :smile:

----------


## Piczman

W tych tabelach podawana jest średnia temp. wody, Ja patrzyłem na te 35 C czyli najniższą.
Już nie pamiętam jakie mi moce na m2 wychodziły ale u mnie salon potrzebował nieco więcej jak 20 W/m2 i tutaj zdecydowałem dać ten rozstaw 35 cm jaki wychodził dla 40 W/m2 .
Czyli przewymiarowałem tak jak pozostałe pomieszczenia, teraz podczas użytkowania w mniejszych pokojach jest nieco chłodniej niż w części otwartej ( 60 m2 ).
Dlatego przestrzegam przed przewymiarowaniem dużych powierzchni, a radziłbym nie żałować rurki w pokojach 8-12 m2 .

Myślę ze odpowiednim rozstawem dla 20W/m2 było by coś koło 50 cm tylko wtedy chyba już można by odczuć dyskomfort, mimo niskich temp. zasilania.
Teraz mam zamkniętą całkowicie pętlę w wiatrołapie, to 9 m2 z rurkami co 10 cm i mocy mi nie brakuje w tej części otwartej domu  :smile: 

PS.  swistak81
Twój salon ma 20 m2, nie dasz rady obskoczyć tego jedną pętlą ?

----------


## Foczki

Piczman, a jak masz sterowanie ustawione?
Rozstaw co 50 cm to byłoby przegięcie, lepiej przydławić, czemu u siebie nie przydławisz tej części otwartej?

----------


## heron

Dzięki *Piczman*.
Ja mam salon+jadalnia jako jedną otwartą przestrzeń w sumie 38 m2 i wychodzi mi 22 W/m2 zapotrzebowania. I też się w głowę zachodze co z tym zrobić bo nijak z tabel takiej mocy nie dobiore nie mowiac o tym, że Tz planuje 35 czyli srednia temp. ponizej tego co tabele podaja. 

Z tego co piszesz znacznie przewymiarowałeś salon i nie jest za ciepło. Hmm, to daje do myślenia.

----------


## 1950

nic nie rób,
masz dobrze, reszta to jedynie regulacja instalacji

----------


## Piczman

> Piczman, a jak masz sterowanie ustawione?
> Rozstaw co 50 cm to byłoby przegięcie, lepiej przydławić, czemu u siebie nie przydławisz tej części otwartej?


Próbowałem na początku tamtego sezonu grzewczego ale jakoś nie mogłem dojść do idealnego efektu.

"Z tego co piszesz znacznie przewymiarowałeś salon i nie jest za ciepło. Hmm, to daje do myślenia. "

Jest za ciepło w zestawieniu z resztą domu.
Do tego dochodzi  że w części tej otwartej mam kuchnię i salon i głównie w tych pomieszczeniach się przebywa i daje to dużo zysków.

----------


## Foczki

A "zakręcić" kuchnię próbowałeś?
U mnie teraz w okresie przejściowym działa tylko połowa salonu i korytarz z wiatrołapem w jednej pętli i jest OK. Mam zakręconą kuchnię i drugą połowę salonu.

----------


## Piczman

Wolę wiatrołap, w kuchni się częściej przebywa a jak podłoga nie grzeje to czuć dużą różnice.
Co do temp. zasilania to nie wiem czy pisałem w tym roku zapowiada się duża różnica.
Teraz mam 23 C przy +2-3 C za oknem.
W tamtym roku było koło 26 C jak dobrze pamiętam.

----------


## heron

> Próbowałem na początku tamtego sezonu grzewczego ale jakoś nie mogłem dojść do idealnego efektu.
> 
> "Z tego co piszesz znacznie przewymiarowałeś salon i nie jest za ciepło. Hmm, to daje do myślenia. "
> 
> Jest za ciepło w zestawieniu z resztą domu.
> Do tego dochodzi  że w części tej otwartej mam kuchnię i salon i głównie w tych pomieszczeniach się przebywa i daje to dużo zysków.


Czyli jest komfortowo w tych pomieszczeniach (salon, kuchnia)? Temperatura powietrza taka jak chciałeś czy wyższa mimo wszystko?

----------


## Piczman

Jak się gotuje minimum godzinę, przyjadą znajomi i dzieci jeżdżą jeździkami to się robi bardzo niekomfortowo.
Jak żywego duża w domu to idealnie  :smile:

----------


## heron

*Piczman*, a zdradź jeszcze jaka masz temp na powrocie przy 23 na zasilaniu? 

Z góry dzięki.

----------


## Piczman

Sprawdzę ,,,

----------


## swistak81

Piczman, a czy ty masz gdziekolwiek drewno/panele na podłogówce? Czy tylko płytki?
Nie obskoczę salonu jedną pętlą, jeśli chcę mieć podobne długości pętli i straty ciśnienia... Panele + drzwi balkonowe 2,7x2,3m + okno 1,5x1,8 robią swoje.
Ja mam większość panele, a i jakiś dywan z chęcią może położę... U ciebie dla płytek to oczywiste ze powychodziły duuuuże rozstawy.
U mnie kuchni i jadalni przy 30cm i okrojeniu powierzchni meblami i tak spory zapas mocy pozostał...




> ...z tym że jak masz jakieś otwarte przestrzenie to rób zapasu.





> ...Dlatego przestrzegam przed przewymiarowaniem dużych powierzchni, a radziłbym nie żałować rurki w pokojach 8-12 m2 .


To w  końcu robić ten zapas czy nie?




> A w jakim programie rozplanowałeś przebieg pętli? I czy policzył Ci faktyczne długości czy też ręcznie robiłeś?
> Ja swojego excela właśnie przygotowuje. Jeśli można to podeślij swojego to sobie porównam. Z góry dzięki.


Ja używałem tabel Kisana. Oni mają też wartości dla niskich temperatur. Polecam. A rozplanowanie po prostu rysowałem. Potem jedno kliknięcie i mam od razu długość pętli podaną...
Dzięki temu ślimakiem robię sobie strefy brzegowe... Pełna kontrola. A różnica na kanciastym ślimaku od "z zaokrągleniami" to jakieś 2-3% więc pomijalnie.
A gdzie ci tego exela podesłać?

----------


## Piczman

Tak, mam wszędzie gres.
Przewymiaruj mniejsze powierzchnie a duże zostaw tak jak wyszło z tabel.
Weź pod uwagę też kuchnię i salon, TV,kino domowe itd.
To wszystko robi swoje z domu energooszczędnym.

----------


## heron

> Ja używałem tabel Kisana. Oni mają też wartości dla niskich temperatur. Polecam. A rozplanowanie po prostu rysowałem. Potem jedno kliknięcie i mam od razu długość pętli podaną...
> Dzięki temu ślimakiem robię sobie strefy brzegowe... Pełna kontrola. A różnica na kanciastym ślimaku od "z zaokrągleniami" to jakieś 2-3% więc pomijalnie.
> A gdzie ci tego exela podesłać?


Podeślij na [email protected]

Ale w czym rozplanowanie rysowałeś? Późno jest także sorry jeśli coś oczywistego mi umyka.

Tabele Kisana mam. Dla niektorych pomieszczen wychodzi mi średnia temp poza zakresem tabel niestety. Ale powoli dochodze do wniosku, ze policze dla 40/30 (wtedy jestem w zakresie kazdej tabeli) bo to i tak jest dla -20 wiec i tak "na co dzień" temp zasilania bedzie sporo nizej  :Smile:

----------


## swistak81

> Ale w czym rozplanowanie rysowałeś? Późno jest także sorry jeśli coś oczywistego mi umyka.


Ja rysowałem w Inventorze (w pracy, parametryczny program do projektowania części).
Ale pierwsze rysowałem w ZWCAD - poszukaj na necie. Demo jest w zasadzie w pełni funkcjonalne a nie zapisuje tylko plików powyżej 800kb a to wystarcza.
To jakby chińska kopia Autocada  :smile: .




> ...policze dla 40/30 (wtedy jestem w zakresie kazdej tabeli) bo to i tak jest dla -20 wiec i tak "na co dzień" temp zasilania bedzie sporo nizej


Problem w tym, że jeśli kładziesz gres jak Piczman, a masz dobrze ocieplony domek, to ci powychodzą rozstawy po 50-60cm... Dlatego Piczman projektując musiał zejść z temp zasilania by zmniejszyć moc i dopasować rozstawy do max 35cm...tak podejrzewam  :smile: .
Pliczek wysłałem.

----------


## 1950

przy rozstawach rur powyżej 30 cm, stając bosą nogą na posadzce, czuje się różnicę w temperaturze podłogi w miejscach ogrzewanych i nie ogrzewanych,

----------


## Foczki

dokładnie j.w.
W moich projektach nigdy nie robię szerzej niż 30 cm, zawsze można ustawić mniejszy przepływ ewentualnie zmniejszyć powierzchnię grzejnika podłogowego (wyciąć go spod szafek itp).

----------


## fenix2

Ponowie pytanie czy jedna pętla do salonu 21m2 wystarczy, opory nie za duże? 
Ściany ocieplone 15cm, podłoga nad piwnicą 10cm styro.

----------


## Sepior

Dzięki za odpowiedź odnośnie rury PEX 20, zastanawiam się nad kotłownią w miedzi, czy ktoś próbował samemu ogarnąć ten temat, lub ma dobrą instrukcję, może jakiś temat na forum?

----------


## swistak81

> Ponowie pytanie czy jedna pętla do salonu 21m2 wystarczy, opory nie za duże? 
> Ściany ocieplone 15cm, podłoga nad piwnicą 10cm styro.


Powiedz jakie zapotrzebowanie na ciepło ma ten salon i co będzie na podłodze a powiem ci czy jedna pętla wystarczy - a nawet z marszu podam ci rozstaw rurek...

----------


## fenix2

Będzie coś około: 50W/m2

----------


## swistak81

> Będzie coś około: 50W/m2


Dla zasilania 40/30  i temp w salonie 20st (tśr 17st):
Gres: 30cm (w sumie nawet 35cm też byłoby dobrze, ale musisz być pewien że to 50W/m2 a nie 60...)
Drewno: 25cm

Dla gresu i rozstawu 35cm jedna pętla będzie miała 58metrów.
Dla rozstawu 30cm trzeba będzie 56metrów...
Dla drewna i rozstawu 25cm potrzeba ok 80metrów.

----------


## fenix2

Dziękuje za precyzyjną odpowiedz. 
Jeszcze nie wiem czym będę wykańczał.

----------


## edde

> Dzięki za odpowiedź odnośnie rury PEX 20, zastanawiam się nad kotłownią w miedzi, czy ktoś próbował samemu ogarnąć ten temat, lub ma dobrą instrukcję, może jakiś temat na forum?


 np. ja  :smile:  ogarnąłem już prawie swoja kotłownię, pozostało dokończyć cwu, zrobić próbę i poizolować wszystko, odpalić i wyregulować
w zasadzie kotłownia w stali, bo tam za bardzo miejsca i możliwości na miedź nie ma, a to co za urządzeniami kotłowni się rozchodzi to już miedź (do rozdzielaczy, pionów itp), miedź lutowania na miękko to fajna i przyjemna robota np. porównując ze stalą 1,5 calową  :smile:  (tym mam połączone bufory z kotłem a bufory ze sobą 2-całowka, wszystko ręcznie gwintowane chińska gwintownicą Geko czy jakoś tak)

----------


## plamiak

> Dzięki za odpowiedź odnośnie rury PEX 20, zastanawiam się nad kotłownią w miedzi, czy ktoś próbował samemu ogarnąć ten temat, lub ma dobrą instrukcję, może jakiś temat na forum?


Ja rówmież zaprojektowałem i wykonałem kotłownie w miedzi. Robiłem to pierwszy raz w życiu. Generalnie jest to dużo łatwiejsze i szybsze niż praca w stali, na dodatek nie wymaga drogich narzędzi - mi na jedną kotłownię wystarczył palnik Rotenbergera z jednym nabojem 600 ml (ok. 160 zł. w Castoramie). Wiecej komplikacji sprawia rozplanowanie armatury: śrubunki, zawory.
Odnośnie tematów na forum to były typu "Samodzielne lutowanie miedzi", ale powtarzam że tego nauczysz się w 15 minut, nad rozplanowaniem rur i osprzętu ja sie działem pół roku i niestety nie znalazłem gotowego rozwiązania. Te pół roku zajęło mi przeanalizowanie wszystkich "za i przeciw" oraz filozofii zaworów 4d.

----------


## maysee

Witam panowie i panie. Pytanie takie czy dla projektanta podlogowki nasze zalozenia (ponizej) nie beda za duza schiza i pozniejsze wykonanie nie spowoduje zbyt duzych komplikacji ani szoku cenowego? Zapotrzebowanie domu ok. 60W/m2 podlogowka na calosci czyli ok 190m2, zalozenia:
- na calosci panele (przeznaczone na ten typ ogrzewania)
- zrodlo ciepla - PCi
- najwiekszy pokoj - salon z pustka (antresola) czyli 33m2 i 125m3 kubatury

Rozumiem, ze przez panele potrzebujemy gestszych rozstawow (5cm-10cm) i stad moje watpliwosci czy metraz rurek nas nie zabije. Pozdro.

----------


## kulca

> Rozumiem, ze przez panele potrzebujemy gestszych rozstawow (5cm-10cm) i stad moje watpliwosci czy metraz rurek nas nie zabije. Pozdro.


aż tyle? u mnie na parkiecie/panelach projektant dał co 20cm

----------


## fenix2

Nie no 5cm to jakaś przesada.

----------


## plamiak

Na temat paneli/drewna tyle już napisano..... Ja mam taki sam rozstaw pod płytkami i panelami (20 do 25 cm) i nie ma różnic w grzaniu. Jedyna zauważalna różnica to "odczuwanie" tego ciepła: bosa noga postawiona na płytkach inaczej odczuwa ciepło niż obok na panelach - panele są takie ... neutralne a płytka tak jakby ciepła. Mówimy tu o temp. zasilania rzędu 26-28 stopni.

----------


## maysee

To tylko moje rozwazania i przyznam sie, ze na podstawie tabelki zamieszczonej ponizej. Zakladajac temp zasilania do 35stC, temp w chacie 22stC mozna odczytac odpowiednie wartosci wypromieniowywanej energii. Jestem po pierwszym spotkaniu z ekipa od podlogowki i juz bylo krecenie nosem - podlogowka w calym domu....nieeee, wszedzie panele......nieeee, pompa ciepla....a fe....

----------


## edde

> aż tyle? u mnie na parkiecie/panelach projektant dał co 20cm


 a może *maysee* chodziło nie o rozstaw 5-10cm a o zmnijeszenie rozstawu o 5-10 cm, czyli np. zamiast 30cm dać 20 czy 25 cm?

----------


## maysee

@edde Chodzilo mi o wypowiedzi doswiadczonych jakie rozstawy przy takich warunkach powinny spokojnie dac rade. A przy konkretnych rozstawach to ile metrow rurki na metr kwadrat? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Mr_Mabram

Ja mam jakieś 180m2 podłogówki - wprawdzie jeszcze nie uruchomiona ( dopiero w przyszłym roku).Również mam antresole i dotego same duże okna do podłogi. Pod oknami porobiłem osobne obiegi ze strefą brzegową.Założenie było przygotować wszystko pod pompę ciepła. Rozstaw rurek waha się w granicach 10 - 12 max do 15cm. Przy 10cm wychodzi jakieś 10m/b rury na m/kw. W sumie położyłem niecałe 1400m/b rury. Dopiero na przyszłą zimę będę testował wtedy będę mógł się wypowiedzieć dokładniej jak to wszystko się zachowuje. Mogę wkleić zdjęcia tylko muszę rozgryźć jak  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## maysee

@Mabram - a co na podlogach?

----------


## Sepior

No to nadzszedł czas na naukę kolejnego rzemiosła i trza odwiedzić kolejny temat: "Samodzielne lutowanie miedzi",  a pomyśleć, że jeszcze pół roku temu nie wiedziąłem czym się różni wiertło do drzewa od wiertła do betonu.

----------


## kulca

tu jest fajnie pokazane:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tywp7IKMIuI

----------


## robdk

He he, ale się gość pitoli z tym lutowaniem. I to w dodatku w pozycji komfortowej. Nie wiem czy dobrze sądzę ale lepszy palnik o szerszym płomieniu i w efekcie dobrze szybko dogrzana miedź, pasta z dodatkiem opiłków cyny (widać jak się topi i wtedy dajemy lut) i cyna wtedy się sama rozpływa i kapilarnie podciąga, a dajemy ją tylko z jednej strony. Oczywiście najważniejsze by kielich był wyczyszczony szczotką a rura czyścikiem.


PS

Tu fajnie pokazane  :wink: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pkj_N...eature=related

----------


## kulca

gość się pitoli pewnie żeby pokazać
w praktyce jak piszesz, najważniejsze dobre wyczyszczenie, topnik, i dobrze równomierne nagrzanie aby cyna została "wsyśnięta" w połączenie

----------


## mjakob

> Ja mam taki sam rozstaw pod płytkami i panelami (20 do 25 cm) i nie ma różnic w grzaniu. Jedyna zauważalna różnica to "odczuwanie" tego ciepła: bosa noga postawiona na płytkach inaczej odczuwa ciepło niż obok na panelach - panele są takie ... neutralne a płytka tak jakby ciepła.


No to jak nie ma różnic - jak są  :Smile:

----------


## heron

> To tylko moje rozwazania i przyznam sie, ze na podstawie tabelki zamieszczonej ponizej. Zakladajac temp zasilania do 35stC, temp w chacie 22stC mozna odczytac odpowiednie wartosci wypromieniowywanej energii. Jestem po pierwszym spotkaniu z ekipa od podlogowki i juz bylo krecenie nosem - podlogowka w calym domu....nieeee, wszedzie panele......nieeee, pompa ciepla....a fe....


*maysee*, zakładam, że się tylko przejęzyczyłeś, ale mimo wszystko chciałem zwrócić uwage na to, że te 35 stopni w tabeli to temperatura średnia a więc na zasilaniu 40 stopni. Niestety nie spotkałem jeszcze tabeli, która by podawała dla średniej temperatury 30 stopni (czyli Tp/Tz 35/25). Trzeba to sobie interpolować albo przeliczyć z wzoru jaki purmo podaje w dokumencie, z którego wziąłeś tabulke.

----------


## Foczki

> tu jest fajnie pokazane:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tywp7IKMIuI


hehe - ale żenada, rozumiem że to nie było podane jako instruktaż ?
Nie powinien grzać bezpośrednio na cynę, widać na filmie jak się wszystko okopciło sadzą i potem ta sadza miesza się z cyną - i jaki wygląd - a fe.

Ten drugi filmik z castoramy jest OK.

----------


## Foczki

> Niestety nie spotkałem jeszcze tabeli, która by podawała dla średniej temperatury 30 stopni (czyli Tp/Tz 35/25). Trzeba to sobie interpolować albo przeliczyć z wzoru jaki purmo podaje w dokumencie, z którego wziąłeś tabulke.


Za niska temperatura powrotu - jak w łazience masz 24° to na powrocie 25° - hmmm - awykonalne.
Podłoga w łazience to około 28-29°C więc powrotna 25 jest nie do uzyskania dlatego nie ma w tabelach.

----------


## heron

> Za niska temperatura powrotu - jak w łazience masz 24° to na powrocie 25° - hmmm - awykonalne.
> Podłoga w łazience to około 28-29°C więc powrotna 25 jest nie do uzyskania dlatego nie ma w tabelach.


No tak, zapomniałem wstawić "np." przed Tp/Tz. Chodziło tylko o przykład. Średnia 30 jest do uzyskania przy innej delcie a mimo to nie ma w tabelach. Przypuszczam, że "fachowcy" bali by sie tak niskiej temperatury zasilania i wśród nich po prostu nie jest to stosowane.

Żeby nie zostać posądzonym o jakiś antagonizm w stosunku do fachowców czy też zbytnia generalizacje, muszę doprecyzować, że chodzi o niektórych fachmanów. Nie wiem jaki to procent wśród wszystkich - chodzi o tych, którzy jadą szablonem 120 W/m2 i nie biorą pod uwagę faktycznego obciążenia cieplnego budynku. 
A może po prostu producenci (Purmo i inni) jeszcze nie zauważyli rosnącej liczby bardzo dobrze ocieplonych domów, w których często na zasilaniu ludzie mają 35 stopni. A to implikuje temperatury średnie poniżej 35 czyli nieobecne w tabelach.
Generalnie głośno myśle i nie należy traktować tego jako początek kolejnego flame-a.

----------


## Mr_Mabram

> @Mabram - a co na podlogach?


Na parterze wszędzie duże "kafle" więc będzie bardzo przyjemnie w nogi myślę  :smile:  a na piętrze jakieś panele wrzucę przystosowane do podłogówki.

----------


## 1950

ten film z Castoramy też niefachowy,
po pierwsze o gratowaniu nie wspomnę,
po drugie przy grzaniu złącza najpierw grzeje się złączkę później rurę a dopiero później całość przesuwając płomień po miejscu lutowania,
po trzecie jeżeli już pojawia się zielonkawy płomień to znaczy że miedź jest przegrzana, lutuje się po ukazaniu tego srebrzystego pierścienia rozgrzanej cyny z pasty,
po czwarte lut przykłada się do miejsca lutowania z przeciwnej strony grzania palnikiem,
po piąte i tutaj już się czepiam, długość lutu zależna jest od jego średnicy i tutaj nie muszę tego tłumaczyć, bo chyba to jest jasne
i po szóste, miedź grzeje się do wiśniowego żaru, wtedy gdy chce się wyżarzyć ją ze stanu twardego do stanu miękkiego

----------


## maysee

> *maysee*, zakładam, że się tylko przejęzyczyłeś, (...).


W istocie, wybaczcie.

----------


## kulca

i proszę, wstawiłem pierwszy znaleziony na YouTube filmik i mamy odrazu fachowe opisy jak dobrze polutować  :smile:

----------


## Piczman

> Na parterze wszędzie duże "kafle" więc będzie bardzo przyjemnie w nogi myślę  a na piętrze jakieś panele wrzucę przystosowane do podłogówki.


To są jakieś panele przystosowane do podłogówki ?
Nie sądzę.
Panele to panele, ważny jest podkład pod nie.

----------


## kulca

podkład czyli tekturka falista? oby nie pianka?

----------


## maysee

No wlasnie, a jaki on powinien byc zeby dobrze wygluszyc a jednoczesnie nie stanowic zbyt duzej bariery dla ciepla. nie mowie o jakichs wielkich stratach bo te nie maja tutaj miejsca, chodzi mi o to zeby podklad zanadto nie "zwalnial" procesu oddawania ciepla przez podloge.

----------


## Piczman

Badałem temat kiedyś, chyba najlepsza była tektura falista.
Zrezygnowałem z paneli na rzecz gresu więc więcej nie pomogę  :smile:

----------


## plamiak

Ja dałem w obu domach tekturę falistą.

----------


## maysee

i dziala?  :wink:

----------


## plamiak

Działa. Tzn. właściwie to może nie działa..... prądu nie potrzebuje, nie wydaje odgłosów..... 
Tak na poważnie to nie daj się ponieść marketingowi, zdrowy rozsądek podpowiada że bezsensem jest sprzedawanie superkosmicznej pianki z wycietymi dzirami. Pytanie: "Co to za pianka?" -odpowiedź sprzedawcy: "superizolacja" , ja "Więc po co te dziury?" odp: "Zeby nie izolowala"

----------


## RadziejS

Witam,

jako założyciel wątku wypowiem się na temat podkładu - dałem w pierwszym pomieszczeniu tekturę falistą i.... jest fajnie. W pozostałych dałem arbiton i... też jest fajnie. Wydaje mi się, że na niebieskim arbitonie jest nieco ciszej - mogę się mylić bo tekturę mam pod najtańszymi panelami, a arbiton mam pod droższymi.  Jeśli chodzi o komfort cieplny, to jeszcze zimy w domku nie przeżyłem, ale teraz jest super - zazwyczaj chodzę bez kapci tak po gresie jak i po panelach. Gdy temp. zew. jest ok. 10st to podłoga jest trochę za zimna, żeby chodzic boso, ale już przy spadku do 4-5st jest w porządku do chodzenia boso. Dałem ostatecznie arbiton bo był niewiele droższy niż tektura i tyle. Ogólnie jestem b. zadowolony z podłogówki i wszystkiego co z tym związane (Junkers Cerapur Smart ZSB-3 14kW, 200m po podłodze, 2 rozdzielacze, żadnej elektroniki i mechaniki, tylko FW100 i pompa w kotle, ok 1500mb rurki)

----------


## maysee

A mozna sie wywiedziec ktory dokladnie arbiton? Bo tam jest nazw i rodzajow od cholery i troche.

----------


## RadziejS

ten niebieski, thermo czy jakoś tak

----------


## manieq82

to chyba ten
to sklepik jednego z forumowiczów - też radził bardziej arbitron ze względu na ew. awarie w stylu rozlanej wody itd.
no i u niego jest on tańszy za m2 niż tektura ...
no i skoro macie i chwalicie to tym bardziej biorę  :smile: 

pozdr

----------


## Ogniowy

Witam, dawno tu nie zaglądałem, postów przybyło....
Czytam Państwa wypowiedzi i jako osoba sama posiadająca podłogówkę na powierzchni całego domu, jednocześnie juz niejednokrotnie montując ten typ ogrzewania u klientów chciałbym podzielić się swoimi spostrzeżeniami:
1. mam u siebie panele położone na gąbce i jest równie ciepło - nie zmienałem rozstawu rur, tylko ułozyłem tak jak wynikało z zapotrzebowania ciepła w tym pomieszczeniu.
2. Należy zastanowić się jaki Państwo efekt chcą osiągnąć- mieć ciepłą podłogę, czy ciepło w pomieszczeniu - bo jedno z drugim nie idzie w parze - a tylko i wyłącznie dlatego , że ciepła podłoga w domu powiedzmy energooszczędnym oznacza bardzo ciepło w pomieszczeniu i odwrotnie - ciepło w pomieszczeniu przy prawidłowo wykonanej podłogówce wcale nie oznacza ciepłej podłogi. 
Moim zdaniem , prawidłowo wykonane ogrzewanie podłogowe, daje komfort cieplny w pomieszczeniu, natomiast nie łudźmy się że będziemy stąpać po ciepłej (subiektywnie) podłodze - poprostu w dobrze ocieplonym domu jest na tyle ciepło , że podgrzanie podłogi o 2-3 stopnie powoduje już odpowiednią temperaturę w pomieszczeniu a dalsze jej podgrzewanie powoduje , że jest już za ciepło. 
3. Nagrzewanie się warstwy betonu w podłodze trwa dość długo co nie jest nowością, ale moim zdaniem stosowanie rozkładów rurek co 5, 10 cm, jest poprostu naciąganiem Państwa na materiał, za który niejednokrotnie Państwo płacą a wykonawcy mają z tego procent w hurtowni - nie poprawia to komfortu, podraża koszty rur, rozdzielaczy a potem eksploatacji - prąd do pomp też kosztuje. 
Podłogówka powinna być skrojona na miarę budynku a nie na miarę kosztów ich wykonania....
To na razie tyle, pozdrawiam...

----------


## Foczki

> 2. Należy zastanowić się jaki Państwo efekt chcą osiągnąć- mieć ciepłą podłogę, czy ciepło w pomieszczeniu - bo jedno z drugim nie idzie w parze


Tzn że ciepło w pomieszczeniu mamy z ... powietrza ?

----------


## Piczman

U mnie dziś w nocy było -5 C i zasilanie podłogi to 25 C gdy w domu 22 C.
To jest 2 sezon grzewczy i wynik różni się w porównaniu z poprzednim ( 28 C ).

Podłoga musi mieć zatem mniej więcej tyle co temp. powietrza wewnątrz !!!

----------


## Ogniowy

> Tzn że ciepło w pomieszczeniu mamy z ... powietrza ?


Wydaję mi się , że skoro projektujesz podłogówkę, to zapewne sam jesteś w stanie odpowiedzieć sobie na to pytanie....

----------


## swistak81

Panie Ogniowy,

Czy możesz podać przykładowe pomieszczenie (z drewnem/panelami) podając:
- zakładaną do obliczeń tz/tp
- powierzchnię pomieszczenia
- zapotrzebowanie pomieszczenia na ciepło
- wykończenie podłogi
- rozstaw rurek?
Niech to będzie jakiś pokój/salon (nie kuchnia/łazienka).

Z góry dzięki.

----------


## Foczki

> Wydaję mi się , że skoro projektujesz podłogówkę, to zapewne sam jesteś w stanie odpowiedzieć sobie na to pytanie....


ja tam wiem skąd ciepło - z ciepłej podłogi, ale nie wiem jak uzyskać efekt ciepłego pomieszczenia przy zimnej podłodze. Ciekawi mnie to rozwiązanie.
Podpinam się zarazem pod pytanie swistaka81.

----------


## swistak81

> ja tam wiem skąd ciepło - z ciepłej podłogi


Nie wiesz o czym pisał ogniowy? Co to jest wg ciebie "ciepła podłoga"?
Weź dotknij płytki mającej 23-25st gołą stopą... Będzie to 12 stopni różnicy co przy ciepłu właściwemu płytki da, że poczujesz chłodną płytkę (w sensie nie ciepłą).
A Piczman napisał, że w okresie gdy na zewnątrz nie jest zbyt zimno, taka temp. zasila podłogówkę...
Na drewnie podejrzewam że nie poczujesz różnicy, gdy ma ono temp. 20st a 25st.

----------


## langerob25

> Nie wiesz o czym pisał ogniowy? Co to jest wg ciebie "ciepła podłoga"?
> Weź dotknij płytki mającej 23-25st gołą stopą... Będzie to 12 stopni różnicy co przy ciepłu właściwemu płytki da, że poczujesz chłodną płytkę (w sensie nie ciepłą).
> A Piczman napisał, że w okresie gdy na zewnątrz nie jest zbyt zimno, taka temp. zasila podłogówkę...
> Na drewnie podejrzewam że nie poczujesz różnicy, gdy ma ono temp. 20st a 25st.


Takie same odniosłem wrażenie jak Ty.Ogniowy napisał o neutralnej temperaturze podłogi dla człowieka przy odpowiednie temperaturze wnętrza ,ale chyba inni czują konkurencję i szukają dziury w całym

----------


## Ogniowy

> Takie same odniosłem wrażenie jak Ty.Ogniowy napisał o neutralnej temperaturze podłogi dla człowieka przy odpowiednie temperaturze wnętrza ,ale chyba inni czują konkurencję i szukają dziury w całym


Dokładnie o tym chciałem napisać, z podłogówką jest prawie tak jak ze stąpaniem po styropianie - nie odbiera ciepła i pomimo tego że ma tyle samo co pomieszczenie - daje wrażenia ciepła. Moim zdaniem prawidłowo wykonana podłogówka, utrzymuje odpowiednią temperaturę pomieszczenia a jednocześnie powoduje, że stąpając po niej nie mamy odczucia zimna, no może przyjemnego chłodu. Zgodzę się, że ilości rur -im więcej - tym szybsza reakcja na zmianę temperatury zewnętrznej i zmiany temperatury zasilania. Jednak po co pakować w podłogę nadmiar rur w stosunku do obliczeń OZC ?? Tylko chyba po to aby inwestor za to zapłacił, nabił kasę wykonawcy i potem miał problem z nadmiernymi rachunkami za prąd. Z podłogówką jest tak jak z przewymiarowanym piecem, niby grzeje - ale sprawności to on już nominalnej nie ma.
A poza tym jeśli chcemy mieć szybką reakcję to podłogówka nie jest od tego - można zamontować konwektory albo ogrzewanie nadmuchowe .Nie mam zamiaru wykłucać się z nikim, moje spostrzeżenia wynikają z doświadczenia wykonawstwa i jednoczesnie używania podłogówki skrojonej na miarę.
Należy się zastanowić , czy to ma prawidłowo chodzić, czy tylko być drogie.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## swistak81

Czy możesz podać te dane o które cię prosiłem na poprzedniej stronie, Ogniowy?
Chciałem sobie je porównać ze swoimi. Bo wiele osób podawało, ale nie widziałem danych nikogo kto ułożył na to panele...
Z góry dzięki.

----------


## Ogniowy

> Czy możesz podać te dane o które cię prosiłem na poprzedniej stronie, Ogniowy?
> Chciałem sobie je porównać ze swoimi. Bo wiele osób podawało, ale nie widziałem danych nikogo kto ułożył na to panele...
> Z góry dzięki.


Proszę:
pomieszczenie 14 m kw, ocieplenie 20 cm styropianu ściany, 20 cm podłoga, 40 cm strop, parterówka
ubytek ciepła przy + 22 w pomieszczeniu i - 20 na zewnątrz - 700 W
rozstaw rur - 25 cm
t zasilania 32 st C, temperatura powrotu 22 st C.
W pomieszczeniu 22 st C .
Teoretycznie i sprawdzone praktycznie. Pozdrawiam
Acha, podłoga- folia, gąbka i panele 7mm, AC4.
Salon - 44 m kw, ubytek ciepła przy tych samych warunkach 2200 W, podłoga - gres 7mm, rozstaw rur 35 cm, lecz zmniejszyłem do 30, w sumie pewnie niepotrzebnie - zasilanie i powrót podobnie. Strefy brzegowe - co 15 cm, w salonie 3 pętle - 2 strefy brzegowe co 15 i jedna pętla co 30.
Powodzenia.

----------


## odaro

> Salon - 44 m kw, ubytek ciepła przy tych samych warunkach 2200 W, podłoga - gres 7mm, rozstaw rur 35 cm, lecz zmniejszyłem do 30, w sumie pewnie niepotrzebnie - zasilanie i powrót podobnie. Strefy brzegowe - co 15 cm, w salonie 3 pętle - 2 strefy brzegowe co 15 i jedna pętla co 30.
> Powodzenia.



Do innych czytających ten wątek nie róbcie rozstawu rurek większego niż 30cm nawet jak OZC tak pokazuje. 

Przy takim rozstawie jest wyczuwalna różnica temperatury podłogi.

----------


## Ogniowy

> Do innych czytających ten wątek nie róbcie rozstawu rurek większego niż 30cm nawet jak OZC tak pokazuje. 
> 
> Przy takim rozstawie jest wyczuwalna różnica temperatury podłogi.


Dokładnie dlatego zmniejszyłem u siebie do 30. Dzięki za podpowiedź.

----------


## heron

Pytanie laika odnośnie robienia kotłowni w miedzi - jakie rury się stosuje do tego celu: twarde czy miekkie czy nie ma znaczenia?

Uzasadnienie mile widziane.

Z góry dzięki.

----------


## manieq82

nie m znaczenia

----------


## Foczki

Witam,

Nie chciałem wywoływać burzy, może źle odebrałem słowa ogniowego. Pozwólcie że wtrącę swoje spostrzeżenia.

Temperatura posadzki zależy od zapotrzebowania na ciepło w pomieszczeniu (OZC i temperatura wewnętrzna). Nie mamy wpływu na to czy chcemy mieć posadzkę letnią, ciepłą czy gorącą bo to *idzie w parze* z temperaturą wewnątrz pomieszczenia. Temperatura posadzki w pomieszczeniach mieszkalnych (20°) w nowoczesnych domach jest rzędu 25° (letnia w dotyku) w okresie zimy (przy -18°). Oczywiście w okresie przejściowym przy dodatnich temperaturach zewnętrznych temperatura posadzki będzie wówczas niższa. W łazienkach (24°) temperatura posadzki to już około 29° co daje odczucie ciepłej podłogi.

----------


## Ogniowy

> Witam,
> 
> Nie chciałem wywoływać burzy, może źle odebrałem słowa ogniowego. Pozwólcie że wtrącę swoje spostrzeżenia.
> 
> Temperatura posadzki zależy od zapotrzebowania na ciepło w pomieszczeniu (OZC i temperatura wewnętrzna). Nie mamy wpływu na to czy chcemy mieć posadzkę letnią, ciepłą czy gorącą bo to *idzie w parze* z temperaturą wewnątrz pomieszczenia. Temperatura posadzki w pomieszczeniach mieszkalnych (20°) w nowoczesnych domach jest rzędu 25° (letnia w dotyku) w okresie zimy (przy -18°). Oczywiście w okresie przejściowym przy dodatnich temperaturach zewnętrznych temperatura posadzki będzie wówczas niższa. W łazienkach (24°) temperatura posadzki to już około 29° co daje odczucie ciepłej podłogi.


Podpisuję się  pod tym obiema ręcami :smile: , cieszę się że w końcu się zrozumieliśmy....i jak dobrze napisałeś...odczucie ciepłej podłogi a nie ciepłą podłogę, bo ciepła moim zdaniem powinna mieć ponad 36,6 st C, aby uznać ją za ciepłą - wszak nie kąpiemy się w wodzie o temperaturze powiedzmy 25 st C. I tu właśnie pojawia się wyższość podłogówki jako niskotemperaturowego źródła ciepła, nad grzejnikami, które nie ogrzałyby nam domu przy tych temperaturach, jako jednocześnie idealne rozwiązanie dla kondensatów i PC.

----------


## bdan

Czy jest prawdą, że jeżeli rurki do ogrzewania podłogowego będą ułożone gęściej, to w przypadku pieca kondensacyjnego mniej spalimy gazu, bo będziemy grzać niższą temperaturą.

----------


## plamiak

To taka pół prawda, a najmniej gazu spalimy jeśli wszystko policzymy. Poza tym im wiecej rur tym ciężej przepchnąć w nich wodę - projektowanie polega na obliczeniach: projekt podłogówki robimy pod temperaturę zasilania, a nie rodzaj kotła.

----------


## Piczman

Jak się pobawimy jakimś programem do liczenia rozstawu rurek to wyraźnie widać że mocne zagęszczenie ich nie daje tak dużego efektu jak by się wydawało.
Jeśli chcemy uzyskać jak najniższą temp. zasilania to najlepiej dać większą średnicę rur, zamiast fi 16 rozłożyć fi 20 .
Tak robi się często w przypadku pompy ciepła.

----------


## Foczki

> Czy jest prawdą, że jeżeli rurki do ogrzewania podłogowego będą ułożone gęściej, to w przypadku pieca kondensacyjnego mniej spalimy gazu, bo będziemy grzać niższą temperaturą.


Prawda.
Piec kondensacyjny ma większą sprawność przy niższej temperaturze zasilania (nawet ponad 100%). Dlatego spalimy mniej gazu.
Niższa temperatura na zasilaniu oznacza większy grzejnik. 
W przypadku podłogówki jak pisze Piczman większe zagęszczenie niewiele daje - ale jednak coś daje - te pare procent mocy więcej.
Tylko że ta prawda powiedziana jest od tyłu - wszystko wynika z projektu, nic nam nie da zagęszczenie rurek jeżeli nie przeliczymy tego w całości. Bo przy obniżeniu temperatury zasilania możemy uzyskać jedno niedogrzane pomieszczenie i zagęszczenie rurek nic nie da poza stratą pieniędzy na nie (i tak z powodu tego pomieszczenia temperatura zasilania będzie znów wyższa).

Prawidłowo powinno się projektować tak, aby przy jak najniższych parametrach (mowa o kondensacyjnym) zasilania uzyskać wymagane z OZC zapotrzebowanie dla każdego pomieszczenia.

----------


## bdan

> Prawda.
> Bo przy obniżeniu temperatury zasilania możemy uzyskać jedno niedogrzane pomieszczenie i zagęszczenie rurek nic nie da poza stratą pieniędzy na nie (i tak z powodu tego pomieszczenia temperatura zasilania będzie znów wyższa).


Chyba, że mamy mozliwość regulacji temperatury w każdym pomieszczeniu - wtedy łatwiej to opanować ?

----------


## robdk

> Chyba, że mamy mozliwość regulacji temperatury w każdym pomieszczeniu - wtedy łatwiej to opanować ?


To nic ci nie da, bo kocioł dla tego jednego pomieszczenia musi dać wyższą temperaturę.

----------


## redlum

tylko jak dobrze rozumuje - zimniejsza woda wychodząca z tego jednego obiegu będzie się mieszać z cieplejszą wychodzącą z innych obiegów

----------


## janekbo

> tylko jak dobrze rozumuje - zimniejsza woda wychodząca z tego jednego obiegu będzie się mieszać z cieplejszą wychodzącą z innych obiegów


A resztą zajmie się rekuperator, znaczy to co się nie wyrówna na mieszaczu to się wyrówna wentylacją - także na jedno wyjdzie.

----------


## Foczki

> tylko jak dobrze rozumuje - zimniejsza woda wychodząca z tego jednego obiegu będzie się mieszać z cieplejszą wychodzącą z innych obiegów


 niekoniecznie będzie zimniejsza - może być nawet wyższa (pomieszczenie nie jest dogrzane; więc energia nie została przekazana; więc woda ciepła), ale słusznie - wszystko miesza się na powrotach.

----------


## Foczki

> A resztą zajmie się rekuperator, znaczy to co się nie wyrówna na mieszaczu to się wyrówna wentylacją - także na jedno wyjdzie.


hehe, to ja dodam że resztą zajmą się grzejniki elektryczne umieszczone w każdym pomieszczeniu z własnymi termostatami  :smile:

----------


## heron

A ja z takim pytankiem w kwestii nierówności chudziaka pod styro i jak sobie z tym poradzić. Pod ścianami jest papa, która wychodzi spod ściany na chudziaka na jakieś 10 cm. Papa ma jakieś 4mm grubości. Jako izolacje poziomą przeciwwilogociową planuje dać folie (2x 0,3mm). I teraz tak - sam chudziak jakieś nierówności ma, do tego dochodzi "uskok" w miejscu gdzie zaczyna się papa. Podejrzewam, że te 4mm + nierówności chudziaka to jest za dużo dla styro, żeby to zostawić bez jakiegos wyrównania. Jak sobie z czymś takim poradziliście? Biore pod uwagę takie opcje:

1. Wylać szlichte aby zrównać płaszczyzne chudziaka z papą i jednocześnie zniwelować nierówności chudziaka. Tylko czy 4mm to nie za mało aby szlichtę zastosować (nie znam sie)? Na to by poszła folia i styro.

2. Położyć folie na to co jest i później rzeźbić w styro aby równo leżał. Hmm, skojarzenia podpowiadają coś o Syzyfie  :Smile: 

Co sądzicie? Jak sobie poradziliście z tym problemem?

Z góry dzięki.

----------


## odaro

> A ja z takim pytankiem w kwestii nierówności chudziaka pod styro i jak sobie z tym poradzić. Pod ścianami jest papa, która wychodzi spod ściany na chudziaka na jakieś 10 cm. Papa ma jakieś 4mm grubości. Jako izolacje poziomą przeciwwilogociową planuje dać folie (2x 0,3mm). I teraz tak - sam chudziak jakieś nierówności ma, do tego dochodzi "uskok" w miejscu gdzie zaczyna się papa. Podejrzewam, że te 4mm + nierówności chudziaka to jest za dużo dla styro, żeby to zostawić bez jakiegos wyrównania. Jak sobie z czymś takim poradziliście? Biore pod uwagę takie opcje:
> 
> 1. Wylać szlichte aby zrównać płaszczyzne chudziaka z papą i jednocześnie zniwelować nierówności chudziaka. Tylko czy 4mm to nie za mało aby szlichtę zastosować (nie znam sie)? Na to by poszła folia i styro.
> 
> 2. Położyć folie na to co jest i później rzeźbić w styro aby równo leżał. Hmm, skojarzenia podpowiadają coś o Syzyfie 
> 
> Co sądzicie? Jak sobie poradziliście z tym problemem?
> 
> Z góry dzięki.



Masz dwie możliwości albo tarką do styropianu zeszlifujesz te 4mm albo w tym miejscu będziesz miał wylewkę 4mm cieńszą obie opcje są prawidłowe.

----------


## Sepior

Mam pytanie, bo chcę podłączyć rury PEX do rozdzielacza poprzez: Złączka przyłączeniowa z pierścieniem, (katalog Wavin). Czy taką złączkę uszczelnia się jeszcze pakułami/taśmą teflonową, czy ją wystarczy przykręcić do nypla wkręconego w rozdzielacz.

----------


## robdk

Powinieneś mieć już cały nypel przyłączeniowy z pierścieniem. Wkręcasz ten nypel w rozdzielacz i tam jest uszczelniany oringiem gumowym. Do pexa masz nakrętkę, pierścień mosiężny i grzybek z oringami. Przewlekasz nakrętkę, wkładasz pierścień mosiężny na pexa (oczywiście pex skalibrowany) i wkładasz ten grzybek w pexa i całość przykręcasz do wcześniej wkręconego nypla.

----------


## netspiker

> I teraz tak - sam chudziak jakieś nierówności ma, do tego dochodzi "uskok" w miejscu gdzie zaczyna się papa. Podejrzewam, że te 4mm + nierówności chudziaka to jest za dużo dla styro, żeby to zostawić bez jakiegos wyrównania.


Ja bym się nie przejmował tymi 4 mm nierówności z powodu pasa papy wzdłuż ściany. Moim zdaniem za mało, żeby coś złego się robiło ze styro. Co innego nierówności na chudziaku, te przekraczające powiedzmy centymetr to bym skuł lub wypełnił zaprawą, żeby się styro nie uginał.

----------


## gp69

Zwróciłem się do różnych firm (znanych producentów systemów ogrzewania podłogowego) o przedstawienie propozycji zrobienia ogrzewania podłogowego. 
Dostałem zatem różne projekty, dość znacznie od siebie odbiegające.

Na przykład, dla pokoju na poddaszu, z podłogą drewnianą (współczynnik R=0,1) i o powierzchni podłogi 33 m2 (30 m2 użytkowej).

Jedna z firm w ogóle nic nie liczyła, tylko wszędzie rozstaw rurek dawała jednakowy i równy 15 cm (w łazience, w salonie z płytkami i w pokojach z drewnem).

Kolejna proponowała: rozstaw 20 cm, temp wody 60/35

I następna: rozstaw 10 cm temp wody 55/33

1) Co o tym myślicie ?
2) Czy przy tych parametrach wody, temperatura wylewki (na której będzie klejona drewniana podłoga) nie będzie przekraczała dopuszczalnych 26 stopni C ?

Pozdrawiam,
Gzregorz

----------


## plamiak

Boszzzzz że niby przyjęli temperaturę zasilania 60 stopni? Bez jaj.... Niezłe te firmy znalazłeś....

----------


## kulca

cos sie chyba zel zrozumieliscie, albo te firmy sa do d..y, 55,60 stopni na zasilaniu przecierz będzie prawie parzyc w stopy :/

----------


## gp69

> Boszzzzz że niby przyjęli temperaturę zasilania 60 stopni? Bez jaj.... Niezłe te firmy znalazłeś....


Tak wyczytałem z projektów. To dane dla kotła.
Może jakaś nastawa na pętlach redukuje tą temperature.

Te firmy, to: 
1) Wavin
2) TECE,
3) Rehau

----------


## kulca

a to pewnie zawor 3drogowy dali, zasilany wyzsza, a po zaworze na podlogowke nizsza

----------


## fenix2

> cos sie chyba zel zrozumieliscie, albo te firmy sa do d..y, ..../





> Te firmy, to: 
> 1) Wavin
> 2) TECE,
> 3) Rehau


 :big lol:

----------


## chris01

Witam!

Chciałem się poradzić Was o rozstaw rurek. Sporządziłem obliczenia w OZC oraz w programie Basic Kan Therm. Różnice w obliczeniach na zapotrzebowanie domu na ciepło wyszyły nie większe niż 100W na korzyść OZC. Dopasowałe według tabel Roth rozstawy i wyszły naprawdę różnie w prowadziłem pewne poprawki. Poniżej zamieszcze dane dotyczące pomieszczeń w takiej kolejności: *pomieszczenie/rodzaj podłogi/zapotrzebowanie na ciepło/ metraż pokoju/ x W\mk / rozstaw wg Rotha dla 35oC/ rozstaw mój*

1.Salon/ panele/ 2115W/ 37,1mk/ 57 w\mk/ 10cm/ *15 cm* (3 pętle)
2.Kuchnia/ teraktoa/ 471W/ 13,2mk/ 35,7w\mk/ 35cm/ *20cm*
3.Gabinet/ panele/ 695W/ 13,5mk/ 51,5W\mk/ 10cm/ *15 cm*
4.Łazienka/ terakota/ 322W/ 5,6mk/ 57,5W\mk/ 15cm/ *15cm*
5.Koryt+wiatro/ terakota/ 534W/ 18mk/ 30W\mk/ 35cm/ *20cm*
6.Garaż/ terakota/ 1269W/ 31mk/ 41W\mk/ 35cm/ *15cm* (nie na całej powierzchni beda rury wartość dla 20oC)
7. Sypialnia/ panele/ 906W/ 17,3mk/ 52,5W\mk/ 10cm/ *15cm* (2 petle)
8. Łazienka/ terakota/ 495W/ 10,9mk/ 45,4W\mk/ 25cm/ *15cm*
9. Pokój1/ panele/ 780W/ 12,4mk/ 62,9W\mk/ 10cm/ *15cm*
10. Pokój2/ panele/ 658W/ 9,7mk/ 67W\mk/ 10cm/ *15cm*
Razem 13 obwodów, planuje zrobić to na 2 rozdzielaczach parter poddasze. Jak uważacie odnośnie rozstawów proponowanych przeze mnie? Czy ze względu na panele nie zagęsto rozmieściłem rurki? Panele jakie będę kładł to najprawdopodobniej Kronoorginal 8 mm grubości. Jeżeli chodzi o sam budynek to:

ściana: gazobeton 24+ styrop 15
podłoga: papa/chydziak/papa/folia/styropian 14/folia/ wylewka 6cm
dach: wełna 20 cm

Z góry dzięki za pomoc

----------


## manieq82

moim skromnym zdaniem:
- zagęść łazienki do 10cm
- w kuchni daj też 15 (pod szafkami nie ma sensu to ci powierzchnia sie zmniejszy
- garaż ja bym zmniejszył - nie potrzeba tam Ci 20 stopni

reszta na 15 to pewnie tak na wyrost, będzie jak coś z czego ujmować
tylko nie rób długich pętli - nie wiem po ile to Ci wyjdzie przy 15 ale chyba ciut za długo...

----------


## chris01

Przy rozstawach po 15cm pod panelami wyjdą obiegi rzędy 80-90mb w salonie. A jak uważa reszta forumowiczów odnośnie rozstawów?

----------


## plamiak

Ja pod panelami dałem 20 u mnie, a 25 u rodziców i też dobrze. Rozstaw 15 robiłem tylko w jednym pomieszczeniu - duża jadalnia łączona z salonem (ale tam są dwie pętle). W malutkiej łazience co 10.

----------


## kulca

ja mam w salonie i pokojach co 20, łazienki co 15, grzeje super

----------


## chris01

Mówisz że przy 20cm jest si pod panelami. Narazie przyjąłem że 15cm, ale myślę nad tymi 20cm. Trochę mnie uspokoiłeś. Z automatu sporo skróciłyby się pętle przy większym rozstawie. Pętle do 100mb to chyba jeszcze dopuszczalne, czy lepiej je skrucić?

----------


## kulca

ja będę miał w salonie parkiet, 90mkw, przy 20 cm będzie grzało super, po co zawyżać rozstawy, później trzeba dobrej pompy żeby przepchała wodę, u mnie jest 200mkw podłogówki, 12 obwodów podłączonych pod jeden rozdzielacz zasilany bezpośrednio z pieca, pompa w piecu spokojnie wydala

----------


## chris01

Nie martwiłbym się o salon gdyby miał standardową wysokość. Mój z koleji ma sufit w najwyższym punkcie 6,5 a w najniższym 1,9. Także objętość przy powierzchni grzania 37,1 jest też inna.

----------


## chris01

Z tego co widzę piszesz o pomieszczeniach na poddaszu. W łazience nie ma ściany kolankowej i jedyną przegrodą przez które ucieka ciepło jest dach z 2 oknami. Natomiast w pokoju dochodzi duża ściana szczytowa, lukarna z oknem na 150x120 oraz dach. Możliwe że mogłem się machnąć przy powierzchni dachu nad pokoje ale nie na tyle żeby miało to aż tak ogromny wpływ. Zreszta program to przeliczał, ja tylko wprowadziłem dane. Mogę Ci podesłać pliczek zobaczysz.

----------


## krzysztof5426

Kulca !

Jeśli można, to jaki to piec ?

----------


## kulca

miał być Vaillant ecotec 186 kondensacyjny, ale okazyjnie wpadł mi lekko używany Vaillant Turbotec VU 242 jednofunkcyjny z zamknięta komorą spalania, narazie daje rade

----------


## krzysztof5426

Bardzo dzięki.

----------


## chris01

Tak jak piszesz dla łazienki była wybrana opcja 24oC zreszta jak w ozc wybierasz rodzaj pomieszczenia to z automatu wybiera temperature, ale to pewnie wiesz  :smile:

----------


## lelelek

po przeczytaniu całego wątku wiem, że nie można dawać za długich pętli a czy jest też jakieś ograniczenie jeśli chodzi o min długości?
Po podzieleniu domu na pętle, nie pod względem długości a użyteczności, wyszły mi pętle od 40 do 65 mb plus dojście do rozdzielacza.

----------


## Mr_Mabram

Mi wyszło dokładnie podobnie. Petle calkowite jakie mam to dlugośc 80m, niektóre po 60 parę metrów a w małych pomieszczeniach 40m  :smile:

----------


## lelelek

Mr_Mabram, to przynajmniej nie jestem sam bo myślałem że tylko u mnie takie rzeczy wychodzą.
Przy długości pętli 55 nie połączę w 2 w 1 bo wyjdzie już 110 mb plus dojście do rozdzielacza, i też nie chciałbym łączyć ze sobą pomieszczeń typu gospodarczy i kuchnia.
Chyba że ktoś ze znających się na rzeczy wskaże duży błąd w tak krótkich pętlach (rozdzielacze już kupione)

----------


## kulca

zakładacie na rozdzielaczu rotametry, i wtedy te krótkie można lekko przydławić, ja również mam u siebie jedną pętle 40m, oprócz tego większość około 80m, a jedna 114m. ta najdłuższa w garażu, grzeje najsłabiej, najcieplej w łazience z 40m pętlą (narazie bez regulacji bo wygrzewam wylewki)

----------


## face

jesli mamy mieszacz z pompa to obwod spokojnie moze miec 100mb dla rurek fi16
gdy chcemy dluzszy obwod to wieksza srednica rurek
gdy nie mamy mieszacza to petla max 100mb - w rozwinieciu

----------


## gp69

> ja mam w salonie i pokojach co 20, łazienki co 15, grzeje super





> ja będę miał w salonie parkiet, 90mkw, przy 20 cm będzie grzało super


MAM czy BĘDĘ MIAŁ ?

Czy przy rozstawie 20 cm można dobrze ogrzać salon ? 

Czy w okolicy okien rury są zagęszczone ? Do ilu cm ?

----------


## kulca

:smile:  mam i będę miał zamontowany
mam zakupiony, leży narazie na stosie i nabiera klimatu domu, montaż za jakiś miesiąc, dwa
można spokojnie ogrzać salon, jest to tak duża powierzchnia grzewcza że nie ma żadnego problemu, przy oknach mam tkz. strefy brzegowe, zagęszczone co 15cm
a, i mam całość w meandry, a nie w spirale

----------


## Piczman

U mnie rozstaw 30 cm, salon nie jest bardzo duży ( 30 m2) i płyta grzeje bardzo dobrze.

----------


## gp69

> przy oknach mam tkz. strefy brzegowe, zagęszczone co 15cm a, i mam całość w meandry, a nie w spirale





> U mnie rozstaw 30 cm, salon nie jest bardzo duży ( 30 m2) i płyta grzeje bardzo dobrze.


A jaką macie izolację podłogi i ścian zewnętrznych ?

----------


## kulca

u mnie pod płytą 10cm, nad płytą pod wylewką 10cm, ściany porotherm 25 i 15 cm styro organiki w kropki

----------


## face

> a, i mam całość w meandry, a nie w spirale


nie jestem specjalista i tez mam w meandry, jednak wydaje mi sie ze lepiej w spirale - grzeje rownomierniej
troche przesadzilem z rozstawem...u mnie co ok 12 cm, w sterfie brzegowej 1 pex 5cm od sciany a nastepny 10 cm

----------


## netspiker

> można spokojnie ogrzać salon, jest to tak duża powierzchnia grzewcza że nie ma żadnego problemu, przy oknach mam tkz. strefy brzegowe, zagęszczone co 15cm a, i mam całość w meandry, a nie w spirale


Czy ktoś znający się na tym praktycznie może wyjaśnić, który sposób układania pętli lepszy - meandry czy spirale?
Meandry wydaje się, że łatwiejsze do samodzielnego ułożenia.

----------


## kulca

mi wykonano projekt w meandry, jak pytałem czy nie lepiej w spirale to osoba projektująca powiedziała że jak się podłoga rozgrzeje nie ma znaczenia czy spirale czy meandry, jedynie podczas rozruchu można wyczuć różnice, jak już się wylewka nagrzeje jest OK
wg mnie łatwiej jest w spirale, w meandrach są duże łuki i trzeba uważać aby nie załamać rurki

----------


## face

> wg mnie łatwiej jest w spirale, w meandrach są duże łuki i trzeba uważać aby nie załamać rurki


w spirale na pewno latwiej - znaczy sie trudniej zagiac pexa

----------


## robdk

A ja mam mendrę w strefie brzegowej co 15 cm a dalej z niej przechodzę w spiralę 20 cm.

----------


## face

> A ja mam mendrę w strefie brzegowej co 15 cm a dalej z niej przechodzę w spiralę 20 cm.


i to jest podejrzewam najbardziej poprawna droga :smile:

----------


## Jani_63

Przynajmniej według wszelkich znaków na niebie i ziemi  :smile:

----------


## Conrad&Beata

też zastanawiam się nad podłogówką, chce to wszystko zgrać z kotłem junkers ZSB 14-3 C plus zasobnik 100 litrów, bez dodatkowych źródeł ciepła, jedynie kominek okazjonalnie,  dom to http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...ny,374,1,0.htm mam dylemat czy na poddaszu tez zastosować podłogówkę czy grzejniki, jestem za grzejnikami, ale w takim układzie dochodzą dodatkowe elementy oraz trudniej wyregulować, coś doradzicie ??

i jeszcze jedno na ocieplenie wraz z wylewką mam 15 cm, chce to zrobić tak
1. styro 4cm
2. styro 5 cm w którym pójdą rurki c.w.u
3. wylewka w której będzie podłogówka
dobrze kombinuje ?

----------


## face

> też zastanawiam się nad podłogówką, chce to wszystko zgrać z kotłem junkers ZSB 14-3 C plus zasobnik 100 litrów, bez dodatkowych źródeł ciepła, jedynie kominek okazjonalnie,  dom to http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...ny,374,1,0.htm mam dylemat czy na poddaszu tez zastosować podłogówkę czy grzejniki, jestem za grzejnikami, ale w takim układzie dochodzą dodatkowe elementy oraz trudniej wyregulować, coś doradzicie ??
> 
> i jeszcze jedno na ocieplenie wraz z wylewką mam 15 cm, chce to zrobić tak
> 1. styro 4cm
> 2. styro 5 cm w którym pójdą rurki c.w.u
> 3. wylewka w której będzie podłogówka
> dobrze kombinuje ?


ja tak zrobilem - wszedzie podlogowka i sypialnie grzejniki
teraz zrobil bym wszedzie podlogowke + ewentualnie ogrz scienne

kombinujesz dobrze

----------


## fenix2

> i jeszcze jedno na ocieplenie wraz z wylewką mam 15 cm, chce to zrobić tak
> 1. styro 4cm
> 2. styro 5 cm w którym pójdą rurki c.w.u
> 3. wylewka w której będzie podłogówka
> dobrze kombinuje ?


TO już daj 2x5cm sytyro po co się szczypać z tą 4ką?!
Jeżeli kocioł nie jest kondensacyjny to obojętne co zastosujesz na poddasz. Wybór zależy od twoich upodobań. Jeżeli kondensat to lepiej podłogówka po całości.

----------


## Conrad&Beata

Tak to kocioł kondensacyjny.
Dlatego 4 i 5 cm warstwy, bo 6 cm musi zostać minimalnie na wylewkę ?? 
podpowiedzcie jeszcze odnośnie dodatkowych urządzeń w instalacji, jak by jednak były grzejniki na poddaszu, nie orientuje się za bardzo, ale dochodzi mieszacz który schładza wodę idącą od pieca do podłogówki, a ciepła woda wprost z pieca tylko na grzejniki? tylko że wtedy kondensat ma mniejszą wydajność bo grzeje wodę do wyższych temp, dobrze to rozumiem? coś tam jeszcze dochodzi dodatkowo do instalacji, jakieś pompy, sterowniki? 
No i na poddaszu w 3 sypialniach oczywiście panele, ale z tego co wyczytałem to nie problem.

No chyba że jeszcze inne rozwiązanie, żeby nie komplikować instalacji, to w 3 sypialniach na górze przewymiarować grzejniki (z tego co czytam muszą być 2 razy większe? i jak dobrać temp zasilania i powrotu do takiego zestawu?

----------


## plamiak

Nie kombinuj, podłogówka wystarczy. Unikniesz skomplikowania instalacji i zaoszczędzisz na mieszaczach i pompach. Tok rozumowania masz dobry...

----------


## kulca

> Nie kombinuj, podłogówka wystarczy. Unikniesz skomplikowania instalacji i zaoszczędzisz na mieszaczach i pompach. Tok rozumowania masz dobry...


dobrze Ci kolega radzi, najprostszy system najlepszy

----------


## face

jesli wszedzie podlogowka i instalacja bedzie duza zalecal bym zamontowac dodatkowa pompe-lub pompy przy rozdzielaczach, a przeplyw regulowac na rozdzielaczach wyposazonych w przeplywomierze - oczywiscie kazdy przypadek skonsultowac z instalatorem

----------


## plamiak

Określenie "duża instalacja" jest bardzo płynne... W mojej 120 m2 jedna pompa "czterometrowa" pracuje na najniższej mocy.

----------


## face

> Określenie "duża instalacja" jest bardzo płynne... W mojej 120 m2 jedna pompa "czterometrowa" pracuje na najniższej mocy.


u mnie na ok 65 m2 podlogowki petle maja po ok 10 m2 i wystarcza pompka od kotla
jesli ktos zapragnie miec wieksze petle bo np skrzynka sie nie zmiesci od rozdzielaczy to pompka kotla nie da rady
dlatego dodalem aby skonsultowac z instalatorem

----------


## kulca

u mnie 200m2, podłogówka ma około 1000mb, i śmiga na pompie z pieca (nie wiem na jakim biegu bo pompa ma sterowanie elektroniczne) przepływomierze mam, pokazują minimalny przepływ

----------


## face

a u mnie na 65 m2 ok 600 mb alupexa
nieduze powierzchnie grzewcze wiec rozstaw max zawezony

----------


## Conrad&Beata

hmm, podłogówkę, instalację c.o. c.w.u (system hepworth) chce zrobić sam, jednak muszę skonsultować co i jak z doświadczonym instalatorem, poczytałem sporo na forum i wiem więcej. 
Może ktoś kto ma przewymiarowane grzejniki wypowie się jak to działa, czy można do jednego rozdzielacza na poddaszu podłączyć 3 przewymiarowane grzejniki i jedna pętlę do łazienki, żeby to sprawnie działało pętle muszą mieć podobne długości?? 
no bo długość "pętli" do grzejnika ma się nijak do pętli podłogówki w łazience (12m2 po podłodze), jak, czym to wyregulować?

----------


## plamiak

Nie wiem czemu tak się uparłeś na te grzejniki... co do systemu Hepworth - drogo. Alupexem zrobisz taniej, a rury też można przekręcać. CO zrobisz w miedzi łatwiej niż myślisz.

----------


## RadziejS

Nie czytałem za dużo  wstecz, ale co do ostatnich wpisów - u mnie na ponad 200mkw jest ok 1400 mb rurki, wszystko śmiga na pompie w kotle który ma tylko 13kw - niektóre "firmy" instalatorskie pukały się w głowę jak mówiłem że taką chcę moc kotła do tak sporego domu. Nie mam żadnych dodatkowych pomp, mieszaczy, cudów - woda z kotła idzie bezpośrednio do dwóch 9xrozdzielaczy. I jest super - gdy w łazience jest 21st. żona otwiera okno bo jej za ciepło  :smile: .

----------


## miloszenko

> Nie czytałem za dużo  wstecz, ale co do ostatnich wpisów - u mnie na ponad 200mkw jest ok 1400 mb rurki, wszystko śmiga na pompie w kotle który ma tylko 13kw - niektóre "firmy" instalatorskie pukały się w głowę jak mówiłem że taką chcę moc kotła do tak sporego domu. Nie mam żadnych dodatkowych pomp, mieszaczy, cudów - woda z kotła idzie bezpośrednio do dwóch 9xrozdzielaczy. I jest super - gdy w łazience jest 21st. żona otwiera okno bo jej za ciepło .


To ja moze dopytam. Planuje kociol Junkers Cerapur SMart 14 KW, natomiast instalator wycenia mi poki co rozne akcesoria, w tym: mieszacz, dodatkowa pompka i nie pamietam co jeszcze. Mam dobrze ocieplony domek (prawie 5-litrowy), 130 metrow podlogowki (920 metrow na wavinie), 2 rodzielacze (1 na parterze i 1 na poddaszu  uzytkowym) grzejnikow brak. Czy w takiej konfiguracji potrzebuje jakies wspomaganie obiegu??

Jesli nie to prosze o uzasadnienie :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## face

> To ja moze dopytam. Planuje kociol Junkers Cerapur SMart 14 KW, natomiast instalator wycenia mi poki co rozne akcesoria, w tym: mieszacz, dodatkowa pompka i nie pamietam co jeszcze. Mam dobrze ocieplony domek (prawie 5-litrowy), 130 metrow podlogowki (920 metrow na wavinie), 2 rodzielacze (1 na parterze i 1 na poddaszu  uzytkowym) grzejnikow brak. Czy w takiej konfiguracji potrzebuje jakies wspomaganie obiegu??
> 
> Jesli nie to prosze o uzasadnienie
> 
> Pozdrawiam


na kotle bedziesz mial niska temp zasilania wiec mieszacz zbedny, ewentualnie pompka wspomagajaca ta w kotle (gdy petle wieksze niz 100mb) - wyregulujesz wszystko na rozdzielaczach(przeplywomierzami)

----------


## miloszenko

Dzieki. A moze jakies sugestie co do osprzetu jaki podpiac ?? Jakis konkretny model najlepiej. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## kulca

ja mam rozdzielacz kusmet, z przepływomierzami i głowicami pod termostaty/elektrozawory, w dobrej cenie dobry sprzęt
pompkę szukaj dopiero jak piecowa nie wydoli

----------


## face

model to nie wiem, ale zwykly podstawowy z grundfosa lub vilo - sa solidne najlepiej 3-biegowe koszt ok 200-300 zl
rozdzielacze jakies tanie poszukaj na necie i zapytaj w sklepie za ile takie zalatwia (wazne co wchodzi w sklad zestawu - przeplywomierze, zawory regulacyjne, odpowietrzniki, zawory spustowe, termometr itp) szukaj najlepiej wyposazonego zestawu i za jak najmniejsza kwote

----------


## miloszenko

> ja mam rozdzielacz kusmet, z przepływomierzami i głowicami pod termostaty/elektrozawory, w dobrej cenie dobry sprzęt
> pompkę szukaj dopiero jak piecowa nie wydoli


Rozdzielacze juz mam zamontowane, co do pompki to przyjmuje do wiadomosci, a mieszacz tu jest potrzebny ??

Pozdrawiam

----------


## kulca

nie, mieszacz gdybyś miał źródła wysokotemperaturowe, jeśli tylko podłogówka lub grzejniki przewymiarowane do temp zasilania podłogi,to mieszacz jest to zbędny wydatek

----------


## langerob25

Ja osobiście bez  zaworu mieszającego bym nie robił.Jaki to koszt procentowy całości ogrzewania? Za bardzo chyba wczuliście się w ten dom za 200 tys.
Co z temperaturą na podłogę gdy będzie przygotowywana CWU?

----------


## miloszenko

Dopowiem, ze kociol jednofunkcyjny.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## face

> Ja osobiście bez  zaworu mieszającego bym nie robił.Jaki to koszt procentowy całości ogrzewania? Za bardzo chyba wczuliście się w ten dom za 200 tys.
> Co z temperaturą na podłogę gdy będzie przygotowywana CWU?


no nic bo zasilania co nie bedzie przy kotle jednofunkcyjnym wiec co ma byc??

----------


## langerob25

> Dopowiem, ze kociol jednofunkcyjny.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


A będziesz miał zasobnik CWU?

----------


## miloszenko

> A będziesz miał zasobnik CWU?


NO jasne jak inaczej  :smile:  ale rozumiem, ze przy jednofunkcyjnym albo grzeje CWU albo CO tak ??

Pozdrawiam

----------


## face

tak

----------


## langerob25

Mając zawór mieszający można to robić jednocześnie,bez zaworu już niekoniecznie zwłaszcza przy dużym poborze CWU.  Przygotowanie CWU trochę trwa zwłaszcza przy kotle o małej mocy.Mam ochotę na gorąca i długą kąpiel,potem żona i może jeszcze córka  i przez którąś godzinę nie grzeję podłogi bo nie mam mieszacza i strach puścić 60 stopni w podłogę?

----------


## miloszenko

> Mając zawór mieszający można to robić jednocześnie,bez zaworu już niekoniecznie zwłaszcza przy dużym poborze CWU.  Przygotowanie CWU trochę trwa zwłaszcza przy kotle o małej mocy.Mam ochotę na gorąca i długą kąpiel,potem żona i może jeszcze córka  i przez którąś godzinę nie grzeję bo nie mam mieszacza i strach puścić 60 stopni w podłogę?


Ale to bez mieszacza nie da sie bezpiecznie uzytkowac podlogowki?? Ja mam sciany z silki moge i pol dnia nie grzac, chociaz z drugiej strony chyba tyle sie domownicy kapac nigdy nie beda  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## face

> Mając zawór mieszający można to robić jednocześnie,bez zaworu już niekoniecznie zwłaszcza przy dużym poborze CWU.  Przygotowanie CWU trochę trwa zwłaszcza przy kotle o małej mocy.Mam ochotę na gorąca i długą kąpiel,potem żona i może jeszcze córka  i przez którąś godzinę nie grzeję podłogi bo nie mam mieszacza i strach puścić 60 stopni w podłogę?


kolego mylisz sie troche zupelnie znacznie
zawor mieszajacy jest w skrzynce przy rodzielaczach i nie ma on wplywu zadnego na kociol

w kotle jednofunkcyjnym albo grzejemy wode w zasobniku albo w co - jedynie gdy mamy kociol bez zaworu trojdrogowego wbudowanego jest ewentualnie mozliwe grzanie jednoczesnie co i cwu (tego pewny nie jestem)

swoja droga u mnie podgrzanie 120l wody trwa ok 4 min - tyle co wytrzyma bez zasilania

----------


## face

> Ale to bez mieszacza nie da sie bezpiecznie uzytkowac podlogowki?? Ja mam sciany z silki moge i pol dnia nie grzac, chociaz z drugiej strony chyba tyle sie domownicy kapac nigdy nie beda 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


da sie bezpiecznie uzytkowac podlogowke zwlaszcza gdy jest tylko podlogowka
wtedy mieszacz jest zbedny bo niby co ma mieszac gdy zasilamy woda o temp max 40-45*

----------


## langerob25

Ja rozumiem ,że akumulacja podłogówki jest mocna,ścian zwłaszcza z silki też ,ale jak sam piszesz dom ciepły i może zachodzi potrzeba dać w podłogę 28 stopni zasilanie,zwłaszcza że masz na 130 metrach 930 metrów rury,więc rozstawy niezbyt wielkie.Trzeba było zaoszczędzić na rurze,a nie na mieszaczu

----------


## miloszenko

> Ja rozumiem ,że akumulacja podłogówki jest mocna,ścian zwłaszcza z silki też ,ale jak sam piszesz dom ciepły i może zachodzi potrzeba dać w podłogę 28 stopni zasilanie,zwłaszcza że masz na 130 metrach 930 metrów rury,więc rozstawy niezbyt wielkie.Trzeba było zaoszczędzić na rurze,a nie na mieszaczu


Ale ja nie szukam oszczednosci na sile. Pytam o to, czy cos jest niezbedne w danym zestawie. Ilosc rurek nie miala zadnego znaczenia bo 100 metrow mniej lub wiecj przy tej samej dlugosci dla kazdej petli nic nie zmienia.

Nadal z waszych postow nie wynika, co w takim zestawie jest niezbedne. Poki co mam obwody podpiete do rozdzielaczy podlogowki.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## face

> Ja rozumiem ,że akumulacja podłogówki jest mocna,ścian zwłaszcza z silki też ,ale jak sam piszesz dom ciepły i może zachodzi potrzeba dać w podłogę 28 stopni zasilanie,zwłaszcza że masz na 130 metrach 930 metrów rury,więc rozstawy niezbyt wielkie.Trzeba było zaoszczędzić na rurze,a nie na mieszaczu


wiec ustawiam krzywa grzewcza aby dawala te 28* przy jakiejs tam temp na zewn w ok 15* i mieszacz tu nie jest potrzebny calkowicie bo temp 28* poplynie do ukladu z kotla nie wieksza

a skoro twierdzisz ze rozstawy niezbyt wielkie to czemu twierdzisz ze jeszcze mial oszczedzac na rurze i je zmniejszyc??

----------


## langerob25

> a skoro twierdzisz ze rozstawy niezbyt wielkie to czemu twierdzisz ze jeszcze mial oszczedzac na rurze i je zmniejszyc??


Raczej zwiększyć rozstawy i przez to zaoszczędzić na mieszacz.Przecież dom 5-cio litrowy

----------


## miloszenko

> Raczej zwiększyć rozstawy i przez to zaoszczędzić na mieszacz.Przecież dom 5-cio litrowy


Wolalbym rozmawiac raczej o tym jak robic teraz bo jest juz po wylewkach i rozmowa o rurkach nic nie wniesie. Instalator jest osoba biegla w temacie choc nie koniecznie ze wszystkim na biezaco (nie uzywal komputera do oszacowania rozstawu rurek tylko zrobil tak "jak z reguly sie robi".

Mozecie podac co taka instalacja "powinna miec" i ew. jakiegos linka do konkretnych rozwiazan to dalej bede sobie jakos radzil.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## face

wszystko juz bylo wymienione

----------


## Jani_63

> Wolalbym rozmawiac raczej o tym jak robic teraz bo jest juz po wylewkach i rozmowa o rurkach nic nie wniesie. Instalator jest osoba biegla w temacie choc nie koniecznie ze wszystkim na biezaco (nie uzywal komputera do oszacowania rozstawu rurek tylko zrobil tak "jak z reguly sie robi".


To podstawowy argument osób nienadążających za postępem i wymogami budownictwa energooszczędnego.
 A na marginesie, to tak dobry to ten Twój instalator nie jest skoro zrobił Ci podłogówkę o mocy dla domu o dwukrotnie większym zapotrzebowaniu na ciepło.
W ogóle odnoszę wrażenie że przewymiarowuje Ci system grzewczy, zabezpieczając się przed ewentualnymi zastrzeżeniami za Twoje pieniądze. 
Patrząc na to w ten sposób to rzeczywiście jest "osobą biegłą w temacie"  :big grin: 
Ale jak sam piszesz, nie ma co płakać na rozlanym mlekiem.
Jedno jest pewne. Będzie Ci Ciepło  :smile: , czyli "będziee Pan zadoowoolony"  :big grin: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## miloszenko

> To podstawowy argument osób nienadążających za postępem i wymogami budownictwa energooszczędnego.
>  A na marginesie, to tak dobry to ten Twój instalator nie jest skoro zrobił Ci podłogówkę o mocy dla domu o dwukrotnie większym zapotrzebowaniu na ciepło.
> W ogóle odnoszę wrażenie że przewymiarowuje Ci system grzewczy, zabezpieczając się przed ewentualnymi zastrzeżeniami za Twoje pieniądze. 
> Patrząc na to w ten sposób to rzeczywiście jest "osobą biegłą w temacie" 
> Ale jak sam piszesz, nie ma co płakać na rozlanym mlekiem.
> Jedno jest pewne. Będzie Ci Ciepło , czyli "będziee Pan zadoowoolony" 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Wlasnie na temat rurek delikatnie w rozmowie probowalem mu troche zasugerowac zmniejszenie co przynioslo taki efekt, ze udalo mi sie "ublagac" rozstaw co 15 cm w pokojach na poddasz, bo wczesniej mialo isc wszedzie 10  :sad:  Zdecydowalem sie na niego bo jest to Pan, ktory poprawek prawie nie ma, robi wszystko z 1 pomocnikiem, a czy nie wie czy nie chce wiedziec (z korzyscia dla swojego zysku), ze mozna troche optymalniej to juz wie tylko on sam  :smile: 

Nie mniej jest sklonny do rozmowy wiec probowal minimalizowac system a za sugestie i namiary na sprzet dziekuje.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## RadziejS

> To ja moze dopytam. Planuje kociol Junkers Cerapur SMart 14 KW, natomiast instalator wycenia mi poki co rozne akcesoria, w tym: mieszacz, dodatkowa pompka i nie pamietam co jeszcze. Mam dobrze ocieplony domek (prawie 5-litrowy), 130 metrow podlogowki (920 metrow na wavinie), 2 rodzielacze (1 na parterze i 1 na poddaszu  uzytkowym) grzejnikow brak. Czy w takiej konfiguracji potrzebuje jakies wspomaganie obiegu??
> 
> Jesli nie to prosze o uzasadnienie
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Hej. U mnie rurki jest ok 1400 mb (już pisałem gdzieś, przepraszam, że się powtarzam), kocioł ten sam, ok 200 m2 podłogówki, góra i dół, żadnego grzejnika. Mam 2 rozdzielacze kusmetu z przepływomierzami (co prawda nic one nie wskazują, może mam za mały przepływ), oba 9-obwodowe, wykorzystane po 8 obwodów. Instalacja w kotłowni prosta jak budowa cepa. Z kotła zasilanie idzie bezpośrednio do jednego i drugiego rozdzielacza i to wszystko. Osobno idzie zasilanie na wężownicę zasobnika CWU, mam 220 L - kocioł ma wyjście na zasialnie zasobika CWU więc nie potrzeba żadnych mieszaczy, elektroniki (poza pogodówką FW100) itp. Jest jedno naczynie wzbiorcze do CWU, jakaś grupa bezpieczeństwa do zasobnika, mam też pompę cyrkulacyjną, ale nie używam. Nie mam też żadnej dodatkowej pompy - jest OK, zimę przeżyłem  :Smile:  (jedyne co, to nie widzę nic na tych przepływomierzach  :Smile:  ). Kocioł moduluje już od 3kW i bez mieszacza potrafi puścić temp 26 st. na podłogówkę. Gdy grzeje zasobnik temperaturą 60 st. to nie ma możliwości puszczenia tej wody na CO bo w kotle jest zawór przełączający CO/CWU. Przyznam się, że też robiłem rurki trochę na oko, tzn. na zdrowy rozsądek, tzn. w dużych pomieszczeniach rzadziej, w małych częściej, strefy brzegowe itp. i wyszło dobrze. Nie mam termometru w każdym pokoju, ale mam komfort cieplny w całym domu, więc nie zależy mi na tym czy wszędzie temp. jest taka sama. Mniemam, że jest wszędzie podobna.

----------


## kulca

jaka oszczędność, co Ty piszesz, tu chodzi o jak najprostszy układ - to raz
podłogówka ma taką bezwładność, że nawet jak się będziesz kąpał Ty, Twoja żona, teściowa, dzieci to nie ma szans na jej wychłodzenie w stopniu odczuwalnym - to dwa

piec jednofunkcyjny działa jak piszą koledzy, kiedy jest zapotrzebowanie na ciepło do CO to grzeje CO, a kiedy CWu to grzeje CWu, nigdy naraz, z priorytetem ciepłej wody użytkowej
u mnie 150l grzeje około 5min do 40 stopni
mieszacz ma jedynie zaletę w okresach gdy na dworze jest 10-15 stopni i chciałbyś grzać podłogówką, piec może mieć problem z daniem tak niskiej temperatury, wtedy mieszacz się przydaje

----------


## Mr_Mabram

Pytanie do "RadziejS" . |Poważnie masz kocioł tylko 13 kW na tak duży dom jak mój??? Ja mam też 200m2 do ogrzania i przymierzam się do wyposażenia kotłowni. Rurek mi wyszło ok.1400m podobnie jak "RadziejowiS". Myśle nad kondensatem, po wstępnej rozmowie z hydraulikiem to od razu mi powiedział że musi zbudować sprzęgło hydrauliczne i ze 2 pompy dodatkowo potrzebne. |Moje pętle to max 80m. Może spróbuje tęż zrobić wszystko jak najprościej i pociągnę na pompie od kotłą.
Chciałem jednak sterować oddzielnie górą i dołem domu. 
Może ma ktoś coś podobnego?  :smile:

----------


## odaro

> Pytanie do "RadziejS" . |Poważnie masz kocioł tylko 13 kW na tak duży dom jak mój??? Ja mam też 200m2 do ogrzania i przymierzam się do wyposażenia kotłowni. Rurek mi wyszło ok.1400m podobnie jak "RadziejowiS". Myśle nad kondensatem, po wstępnej rozmowie z hydraulikiem to od razu mi powiedział że musi zbudować sprzęgło hydrauliczne i ze 2 pompy dodatkowo potrzebne. |Moje pętle to max 80m. Może spróbuje tęż zrobić wszystko jak najprościej i pociągnę na pompie od kotłą.
> Chciałem jednak sterować oddzielnie górą i dołem domu. 
> Może ma ktoś coś podobnego?


Ja mam sprzęgło i dwie grupy pompowe Meibes jedna na podłogówkę druga na grzejniki docelowo ma być sterowanie temperaturą w każdym pomieszczeniu oddzielnie.

----------


## odaro

> Ja mam sprzęgło i dwie grupy pompowe Meibes jedna na podłogówkę druga na grzejniki docelowo ma być sterowanie temperaturą w każdym pomieszczeniu oddzielnie.


Aha moc kotła do ogrzania domu jest zazwyczaj niższa niż do ogrzania domu i CWU.  Jak nie chcesz mieć problemów z ciepłą wodą musisz dobrać moc kotła do zapotrzebowania na CWU

Sam sobie odpowiedziałem a chciałem Mr.Mabram

----------


## kulca

przy wyborze kotła, a właściwie jego mocy po pierwsze kieruj się zapotrzebowaniem domu na ciepło, przy obecnym zaawansowaniu budownictwa pod względem termicznym wystarczające są kotły o mocy rzędu 12kW, jednak do ogrzania zasobnika taka moc powoduje iż będzie to trwało dwa razy dłużej. Ja mam zasobnik 150l, moc jego wężownicy to 26kW, piec mam 24kW i dlatego mi grzeje 5 min. Piec kupiłem okazyjnie, miał być 19kW, przy wyborze warto więc kierować się tym. Warto kupować piec z jak najniższą mocą minimalną, przy naszych ciepłych domach pełna moc nie będzie praktycznie nigdy wykorzystana.
ps. w moim piecu ograniczyłem jego moc dla CO na 12kW i spokojnie daje rade

----------


## Conrad&Beata

u mnie też junkers kondensat 14-3 plus zasobnik 80 lub 100l, i z tego co czytam to raczej przekonałem się do podłogówki na całości, odpuszczę sobie grzejniki na poddaszu, dam tylko 2 razy grzejnik drabinkowy w łazienkach i jeden grzejnik w garażu, do tego 2 razy rozdzielacz, bez dodatkowej pompki bo jest w piecu i czytam że wystarcza nawet na 200m2 podłogówki. U mnie na dole 65m2 i na górze po około 70m2, razem 135m2. Tylko teraz teraz zabawa z rozplanowaniem rurek, bo pętle powinny być podobnych długoci czy nie ma to większego znaczenia?

----------


## kulca

ma znaczenie, później przy jednakowych długościach (zbliżonych przynajmniej) łatwiej będzie Ci sterować aby osiągnąć podobne temperatury (u mnie pętla w garażu ma ponad 100m, i grzeje najsłabiej, pętla w łazience zaraz za rozdzielaczem ma chyba 40m i grzeje najmocniej (narazie bez regulacji na rotametrach co również pomaga to okiełznać)

----------


## Mr_Mabram

Dzieki wszystkim za odpowiedz. Nie wiem jeszcze jaki kondensat zakupic (jakiej marki) :smile:  ale rozglądałem się właśnie za kotłem z jak największą modulacją. Dochodzę do wniosku że kotły o mocach 19-24kW modulacja zaczyna się od 6-7kW dopiero. Jedynie w kotłach o mniejszej mocy modulacja jest od 3-4kW.
U mnie pętle są w zasadzie różne ale trzymałem się tego aby utrzymać równej długości. Jedynie w małych pomieszczeniach wyszło mi mniej odpowiednio po ok 40m. Myślę że wyreguluję na przepływomierzach. Pewnie będzie zabawy co nie miara.  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## odaro

> Dzieki wszystkim za odpowiedz. Nie wiem jeszcze jaki kondensat zakupic (jakiej marki) ale rozglądałem się właśnie za kotłem z jak największą modulacją. Dochodzę do wniosku że kotły o mocach 19-24kW modulacja zaczyna się od 6-7kW dopiero. Jedynie w kotłach o mniejszej mocy modulacja jest od 3-4kW.
> U mnie pętle są w zasadzie różne ale trzymałem się tego aby utrzymać równej długości. Jedynie w małych pomieszczeniach wyszło mi mniej odpowiednio po ok 40m. Myślę że wyreguluję na przepływomierzach. Pewnie będzie zabawy co nie miara. 
> Pozdrawiam



Pamiętaj tylko że jak kupisz kondensat Vaillant i podłączysz do komina innego producenta to tracisz gwarancję.

----------


## fenix2

> Ja mam sprzęgło i dwie grupy pompowe Meibes jedna na podłogówkę druga na grzejniki docelowo ma być sterowanie temperaturą w każdym pomieszczeniu oddzielnie.


Jak chcesz rozwiązać sterowanie ? 
Elektrozawory na każdej pętli i termostaty w każdym pokoju ? Pompka serwowana przez piec ?

----------


## Mr_Mabram

U mnie to ja chce sterować tylko osobno całym parterem i osobno piętrem. temperaturę ustawię na zaworach termostatycznych przy rozdzielaczach (ręcznie).
Nie wiem w sumie jak rozwiązać to sterowanie. Na dwóch odzielnych pompach nie byłoby większego problemu ale na jednej pompie hmmm - jakieś zawory elektromagnetyczne ale to strasznie drogie - ok.500zł za sztukę

----------


## Mr_Mabram

> Pamiętaj tylko że jak kupisz kondensat Vaillant i podłączysz do komina innego producenta to tracisz gwarancję.


tak wiem nie myślałem o takim połączeniu  :smile: . Jak kupię kocioł od jednego producenta to wezmę i resztę gratów też. Może poza zasobnikiem na cwu.

----------


## kulca

a właśnie ja mam kocioł vaillanta i ich zasobnik, sam zasobnik jest rewelacyjnie ocieplony, super trzyma ciepło
co do komina to nie wiedziałem że tak jest, choć mój piec to turbotec to i tak kupiłem ich system, nie budowałem komina, tylko mam przewód powietrzno-spalinowy wypuszczony przez dach (przepust, 2m 80/125, redukcja z odpływem kondensatu 80/125 na 60/100), wyszło duuużo taniej niż komin

----------


## Mr_Mabram

No ja mam komin ale będę musiał kupić cały wkład kominowy o długości ok.6m/b do podłączenia kotła. Z zasobników myślałem o ACV - super zasobniki szczególnie z serii SMART tyle że cena trochę nie teges  :smile:

----------


## odaro

> No ja mam komin ale będę musiał kupić cały wkład kominowy o długości ok.6m/b do podłączenia kotła. Z zasobników myślałem o ACV - super zasobniki szczególnie z serii SMART tyle że cena trochę nie teges



A czemu ten zasobnik jest super?

Bo ja jeszcze nie wybrałem zasobnika

----------


## IFS

U mnie hydraulik układał 80 m2 podłogówki, niestety nie skleił taśma folii oraz dał za mało uchwytów. Musiałem poprawiać ponieważ na podłogówkę wylewany był anchydryt. Przy tej technologii rurki musza idealnie przylegać ponieważ wylewka jest bardzo cienka ok 4 cm. 
Dzisiaj jak bym robił kupiłbym styropian systemowy z wyżłobieniami na rurki.

----------


## plamiak

> U mnie to ja chce sterować tylko osobno całym parterem i osobno piętrem. temperaturę ustawię na zaworach termostatycznych przy rozdzielaczach (ręcznie).
> Nie wiem w sumie jak rozwiązać to sterowanie. Na dwóch odzielnych pompach nie byłoby większego problemu ale na jednej pompie hmmm - jakieś zawory elektromagnetyczne ale to strasznie drogie - ok.500zł za sztukę


Te zawory to sobie mozesz darować, przynajmniej na razie. Załóż rozdzielacze z możliwością montażu zaworów - jeśli okażą się konieczne to je założysz. Ja też miałem taki plan, ale okazało się że wystarczy wyregulować przepływy rotametrami. W każdym pomieszczeniu można ustawić inną temperaturę.

----------


## RadziejS

> U mnie to ja chce sterować tylko osobno całym parterem i osobno piętrem. temperaturę ustawię na zaworach termostatycznych przy rozdzielaczach (ręcznie).
> Nie wiem w sumie jak rozwiązać to sterowanie. Na dwóch odzielnych pompach nie byłoby większego problemu ale na jednej pompie hmmm - jakieś zawory elektromagnetyczne ale to strasznie drogie - ok.500zł za sztukę


Mój dom ma 200mkw podłogówki, żadnych wynalazków typu mieszacze, sprzęgła nie mam, ale byli tacy, którzy chcieli je instalować. Najbardziej zaawansowana automatyka poza sterownikiem pogodowym to u mnie pompa cyrkulacyjna wraz z termostatem przylgowym (które de facto nie są używane). Jedynym minusem małej maksymalnej mocy kociołka jest to, że trzeba sobie zapewnić odpowiednio dużą ilość wody CWU, ja mam 220L na dwie osoby i starcza. W razie czego można zamontować grzałkę, ale nie zdarzyło się, żeby nam zabrakło ciepłej wody. Natomiast moc minimalna jak najmniejsza jest dużym plusem. Jeśli chodzi o sterowanie to można wyregulować przepływy na pętlach raz na zawsze zaworami na listwie rozdzielacza. Mam jeden rozdzielacz na parter, jeden na piętro. Przed każdym mam zwykły zawór kulowy i mogę sobie przykręcić jakby było za ciepło. Ewentualnie można zastosować zawór termostatyczny i głowicę (otwórz/zamknij) i zwykły regulator pokojowy, który by zamykał cały jeden rozdzielacz, gdy na którymś poziomie będzie za ciepło.To najprostszy i najtańszy sposób regulacji automatycznej. Żadnych dwóch pomp nie potrzeba, ani sprzęgła.

----------


## face

do sterowania wymknij otworz dana sekcje mozna zastosowac takze glowice termostatyczna jak do grzejnikow z czujnikem temp zewnetrznym - elektronicznym  ale to drogo

najprosciej jest zamontowac na zasilaniu rozdzielacza jedna taka glowica z czujnikem elektronicznym badz z czujnikiem wyniesionym z kapilara  tyle ze to zacznie nam odcinac caly rozdzielacz

----------


## RadziejS

> ... tyle ze to zacznie nam odcinac caly rozdzielacz


no ale o to chodzi koledze - jak sobie ustawi przepływy na pętlach uzyska żadane temperatury w pomieszczeniach na danym poziomie, jeśli chce sterować temperaturą parteru/piętra to właśnie odcinanie/otwieranie całego rozdzielacza będzie mu to zapewniało (chyba)

----------


## Jani_63

Zawory termostatyczne na rozdzielaczach parter/piętro - OK.
Tylko co z łazienkami, które mają (powinny mieć) wyższą temperaturę.

----------


## odaro

> Przed każdym mam zwykły zawór kulowy i mogę sobie przykręcić jakby było za ciepło. Ewentualnie można zastosować zawór termostatyczny i głowicę (otwórz/zamknij) i zwykły regulator pokojowy, który by zamykał cały jeden rozdzielacz, gdy na którymś poziomie będzie za ciepło.To najprostszy i najtańszy sposób regulacji automatycznej. Żadnych dwóch pomp nie potrzeba, ani sprzęgła.


Rozumiem że rano ręcznie otwierasz zawór a wieczorem przykręcasz i na tym polega regulacja. 

A wiesz przy jakim zładzie wody i przy jakiej wielkości całej instalacji należy montować sprzęgło hydrauliczne. 

Jak nie wiesz to możesz zadzwonić na infolinię któregoś z producentów kotłów bo wielu hydraulików też tego nie wie.

----------


## face

> Zawory termostatyczne na rozdzielaczach parter/piętro - OK.
> Tylko co z łazienkami, które mają (powinny mieć) wyższą temperaturę.


ja najpierw ustawilem w lazience temp 23*
w reszcie domu 21
efekt??pocilem sie w wannie -  zmienilem wszedzie na 21

wyreguluje temp odpowiednio zwiekszajac nieco przeplyw na dana petle

----------


## Jani_63

Może woda była za ciepła  :smile:

----------


## face

> Rozumiem że rano ręcznie otwierasz zawór a wieczorem przykręcasz i na tym polega regulacja.


przeciez instalacje reguluje sie raz a potem spokoj na lata - podal tylko co ewentualnie i jak mozna zrobic




> A wiesz przy jakim zładzie wody i przy jakiej wielkości całej instalacji należy montować sprzęgło hydrauliczne. 
> 
> Jak nie wiesz to możesz zadzwonić na infolinię któregoś z producentów kotłów bo wielu hydraulików też tego nie wie.


a ciekawe to stwierdzenie...moglbys rozwinac??

separator gazu by sie przydal w instalacji co

czy jest on elementem sprzegla(tak cos mi sie obilo o uszy - jednak moglem zle zrozumiec)??

----------


## face

> Może woda była za ciepła


moze :smile: 
jednak zdecydowanie to nie to :tongue: 

lubie garace kapiele, jednak nie lubie goraca w pomieszczeniach - a mnie jest goraco powyzej 21*

----------


## adam2007

> Pamiętaj tylko że jak kupisz kondensat Vaillant i podłączysz do komina innego producenta to tracisz gwarancję.


Przeparszam ale to jakaś bzdura !!!

Czy ja dobrze zrozumiałem, że jak kupuje piec kondensacyjny  Vaillanta to muszę kupić od nich system kominowy ?

Jeśli tak to proponuję nie wprowadzać ludzi w błąd. Jeśli nie to zwracam honor i proszę o wyjaśnienie :)

----------


## RadziejS

> Rozumiem że rano ręcznie otwierasz zawór a wieczorem przykręcasz i na tym polega regulacja. 
> 
> A wiesz przy jakim zładzie wody i przy jakiej wielkości całej instalacji należy montować sprzęgło hydrauliczne. 
> 
> Jak nie wiesz to możesz zadzwonić na infolinię któregoś z producentów kotłów bo wielu hydraulików też tego nie wie.


Nie myślisz chyba, że jestem tak chętny do otwierania codziennie szafki z rozdzielaczami i kręcenia zaworem. Jeśli mam kocioł uruchomiony, jest sezon grzewczy i na parterze stale jest cieplej niż na piętrze (lub odwrotnie) to szukam takiego uchylenia zaworu, żeby była rozkład temperatur był taki jak chcę.

Sprzęgło odradził mi instalator - stwierdził, że stosuje się je raczej do układów bardziej skomplikowanych, a u mnie nie ma praktycznie nic - z kotła wychodzi ciepła woda i dalej są tylko rurki, nie powstają różnice ciśnień, prądy wsteczne i inne wianki  ze względu na brak kolejnych układów pompowych, mieszaczy itp. więc po co mi to sprzęgło. Nie ma co wysprzęglać  :Smile: . To są zalety prostoty systemu. Za robociznę, kocioł, komin z rur,  zasobnik z 2 wężownicami, pompę cyrkulacyjną, termostat przylgowy, naczynie wzbiorcze, grupę bezpieczeństwa oraz rury i kształtki miedziane aż do rozdzielaczy zapłaciłem 10k pln - i to też jest zaleta prostoty.

A jeśli chodzi o wyższą temp. w łazience, też się tego bałem, więc dałem rurki trochę częściej (co ok 8 cm, lazienka ok 8 mkw, pod wanną też są). Dodatkowo mam drabinkę z grzałką, która miała być podpięta pod układ, ale nie jest, bo nie ma takiej potrzeby. Żona przy 21,5 już otwiera okno w łazience (a jest raczej ciepłolubna).bo za gorąco.

----------


## plamiak

Ja również kierowałem się prostotą, ale mam kociol na ekogroszek - mieszacz był niezbędny. Koszt - ok. 180 zł.. Układ dziala na jednej pompie, podobnie jak u kolegi temperaturę wyregulowałem "raz na zawsze" dławiąc przepływy na rozdzielaczach. Acha jest jeden bajer - sterowanie pogodowe tegoż mieszacza, ale to już bajer za dopłatą...

----------


## RadziejS

plamiak, z ciekawości spytam - gdzie masz w swoim układzie pompę? Na zasilaniu czy na powrocie? Jeśli na zasilaniu to przed czy za zaworem mieszającym patrząc od kotła..?

----------


## plamiak

Pompę obiegową mam za zaworem czterodrogowym - po stronie "chłodniejszej" , na zasilaniu podłogówek. Po stronie "gorącej" mam tylko układ zasobnika (równolegle do mieszacza).

----------


## Conrad&Beata

RadziejS nie ukrywam że twój system odpowiada mi najbardziej i rozwiewa moje obawy o tym że pompka z pieca nie pociągnie mi podłogówki na 130 m2, planuje takiego samego junkersa kondensata jak Ty masz, z uwagi na niską modulacje, szukałem u innych producentów ale albo cena nie odpowiednia albo minimalna moc za wysoka, masz prostą instalacje i to mi najbardziej odpowiada nie tylko ze względu na cene. tylko zasobnik planuje mały, (80-100l) nie wiem czy nie za mały bo na dwie osoby ( w perspektywie 2 dzieci) bo nie widze potrzeby zeby grzać tyle wody na okraglo, wszyscy na raz i tak nie beda kozystac i mysle ze kociol sobie poradzi.

----------


## plamiak

Zasobnik mam wlaśnie  mały 100 l Biawar Qattro - szybko się nagrzewa, a wody wystarcza dla 4-osobowej rodziny.

----------


## Mr_Mabram

> A czemu ten zasobnik jest super?
> 
> Bo ja jeszcze nie wybrałem zasobnika


Dlaczego super hmmmm  :smile: . Seria SMART MULTI ENERGY została stworzona specjalnie do podłączenia wielu źródeł zasilania. Zbiornik wykonany ze stali nierdzewnej w topologii "płaszczowej" (zbiornik w zbiorniku), w dolnej części zbiornika dodatkowo wężownica do podłączenia np: solarów oraz opcjonalnie można wstawić grzałkę.
Nieznalazłem nikogo z naszych producentów jak na razie który by produkował zbiornik dwupłaszczowy z wężownicą. Ból jest taki,że za 300L zbiornik trzeba wyłożyć ok.5500zł  :sad: 

Przeczytałem wasze posty powyżej i może macie racje że nie warto komplikować sobie życia i zrobić instalacje jak najprostrza. 
Podoba mi się twoja koncepcja "RadziejS"  :smile:

----------


## face

> Zasobnik mam wlaśnie  mały 100 l Biawar Qattro - szybko się nagrzewa, a wody wystarcza dla 4-osobowej rodziny.


ja mam galmet qwadro 120 l - troche lepsza wersja Twego :tongue:  glownie to mocniejsza wezownica

----------


## kulca

jeszcze wracając do rady żeby narazie kupić listwę z odpowiednimi zaworami a nie kupować automatyki, pamiętajcie o doprowadzeniu kabli ze skrzynki rozdzielacza do każdego miejsca w którym ew. kiedyś będzie wisiał termostat pokojowy, przewód najlepiej 4x1,5mm2, są różne termostaty więc warto to mieć, i dodatkowo doprowadzić zasilanie 230V do skrzynki rozdzielacza
ja u siebie dodatkowo jeszcze w pokojach gdzie przewiduję takie termostaty dałem peszel do wylewki, w nim umieszczone zostały czujniki temperatury podłogi, sterowniki mam Tatarek, do nich elektrozawory na rozdzielaczu (to jak mi ustawienia na przepływomierzach nie będą się chciały dobrze zgrać jako taką alternatywę)

----------


## RadziejS

Mr_Mabram, jeśli szukasz tańszej alternatywy dla zasobnika przeznaczonego do kilku żródeł zasilania, to sprawdź Biawara - mój 220L z dwoma wężownicami kosztował nieco ponad 2k. Jest też wejście na grzałkę. Ja na razie mam obie wężownice zmostkowane, może kiedyś zrobię sobie solar ekonomic albo wstawię piec Camino (mam taki stary) do palenia kartonów, palet itp. i podłączę pod drugą wężownicę. A tak w ogóle to myślę jeszcze, żeby tym Camino wspomóc też ogrzewanie podłogowe. Moim celem jest wejście w niższą taryfę gazową (z W3 na W2), bo wtedy miesięczne opłaty są znacznie, znacznie niższe i mimo wyższej ceny m3 gazu wychodzi sporo taniej.

----------


## odaro

> Przeparszam ale to jakaś bzdura !!!
> 
> Czy ja dobrze zrozumiałem, że jak kupuje piec kondensacyjny  Vaillanta to muszę kupić od nich system kominowy ?
> 
> Jeśli tak to proponuję nie wprowadzać ludzi w błąd. Jeśli nie to zwracam honor i proszę o wyjaśnienie


Pisałem już o tym na forum w osobnym wątku jak znajdę czas to go zapodam.

Vaillant tego głośno nie mówi dopiero jak się ich przyciśnie.. Mam oficjalne pismo od nich i no mam u siebie Viessmanna  :smile:

----------


## odaro

> j, sterowniki mam Tatarek, do nich elektrozawory na rozdzielaczu (to jak mi ustawienia na przepływomierzach nie będą się chciały dobrze zgrać jako taką alternatywę)


Jakie masz sterowniki?

----------


## kulca

te:
http://www.tatarek.com.pl/index.php?...at=u&podkat=u7

----------


## gp69

> jeszcze wracając do rady żeby narazie kupić listwę z odpowiednimi zaworami a nie kupować automatyki, pamiętajcie o doprowadzeniu kabli ze skrzynki rozdzielacza do każdego miejsca w którym ew. kiedyś będzie wisiał termostat pokojowy, przewód najlepiej 4x1,5mm2, są różne termostaty więc warto to mieć, i dodatkowo doprowadzić zasilanie 230V do skrzynki rozdzielacza
> ja u siebie dodatkowo jeszcze w pokojach gdzie przewiduję takie termostaty dałem peszel do wylewki, w nim umieszczone zostały czujniki temperatury podłogi, sterowniki mam Tatarek, do nich elektrozawory na rozdzielaczu (to jak mi ustawienia na przepływomierzach nie będą się chciały dobrze zgrać jako taką alternatywę)


Czy taki system, elektrozaworów sterowanych termostatami, spełni swoją funkcję ?
Obawiam się bezwładności takiego systemu, Wahania temperatury mogą być spore.

Niektóre firmy wymyśliły systemy, które się adaptują do tej bezwładności i z pewnym wyprzedzeniem otwierają/zamykają zawory.
Np: OJ Electronics (http://www.ojelectronics.pl/), lub ThermoZyklus (http://www.thermozyklus.de/en/home.html). Dodatkowo umożliwiają centralne sterowanie całym systemem.
Trochę to kosztuje, stąd zapewne pytanie "Czy warto ?" jest uzasadnione.

Niektórzy twierdzą, że ekonomicznie najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest zastosowanie tylko regulacji  pogodowej (czyli temperatura zasilająca/powrotu na wszystkich pętlach będzie uzależniona od temperatury panującej na zewnątrz domu w miejscu nienasłonecznionym), a resztę ustawia się na rotametrach poszczególnych pętli.

Jakie jest wasze zdanie na ten temat ?
Czy znajdzie się ktoś, kto zastosował taki "inteligentny" system sterowania (wymienionych wyżej lub innych form) ? 
Jakich oszczędności (%) można oczekiwać po zainstalowaniu takiego systemu ?

Pozdrawiam,
Grzegorz

----------


## plamiak

Ja zastosowałem wspomnianą regulację pogodową, choć byłem przygotowany na automatykę. W moim ukladzie (kocioł na ekogroszek) tak czy inaczej musialem zastosować zawór czterodrogowy - dołożenie do niego automatyki pogodowej bylo proste.

----------


## Jani_63

Duża bezwładność podłogówki to dla jednych zaleta, dla innych wada  :smile: 
Można spróbować doświadczalnie ustalić czas potrzebny do zmiany temperatury o określoną wartość i zastosować automatykę która z wyprzedzeniem (powiedzmy że będzie to 6 godzin) zacznie zmieniać temperaturę zasilania na (+) lub (-).
Przy unormowanym trybie życia domowników podobno się sprawdza. Tak czytałem. 
Jakie z tego tytułu płyną wymierne korzyści (w %) niestety już nie pisało. :sad: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## plamiak

W mojej instalacji mam pogodówkę, a w bliźniaczej instalacji u rodziców - nie. Mieszacz jest u nich sterowany ręcznie. Na razie nie mogę porównać spalania węgla, ponieważ to ich pierwszy sezon.

----------


## gp69

> Duża bezwładność podłogówki to dla jednych zaleta, dla innych wada 
> Można spróbować doświadczalnie ustalić czas potrzebny do zmiany temperatury o określoną wartość i zastosować automatykę która z wyprzedzeniem (powiedzmy że będzie to 6 godzin) zacznie zmieniać temperaturę zasilania na (+) lub (-).
> Przy unormowanym trybie życia domowników podobno się sprawdza. Tak czytałem.


To niestety nie załatwia sprawy zróżnicowania temperatury w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach w różnych porach dnia...

----------


## gp69

> W mojej instalacji mam pogodówkę, a w bliźniaczej instalacji u rodziców - nie. Mieszacz jest u nich sterowany ręcznie. Na razie nie mogę porównać spalania węgla, ponieważ to ich pierwszy sezon.


Nie jestem do końca przekonany, czy sterowanie pogodowe jest konieczne.

Sterowanie zaworem mieszającym może odbywać się (tak jak w przypadku systemu firmy ThermoZyklus) przez centralkę, która jest w stanie określić zapotrzebowanie na ciepło na podstawie różnicy pomiędzy temperaturą oczekiwaną a temperaturą rzeczywistą.

----------


## plamiak

Ale po co to różnicowanie? Przecież ciepło "zaoszczędzone" podczas powiedzmy nieobecności domowników, musi potem zostać i tak dostarczone. Wystarczy porównać ile kocioł spali węgla zanim "dobije" do zadanej temperatury po powiedzmy wyłączeniu zasilania na cału dzień. Co innego wyjazd na urlop...

----------


## plamiak

> Nie jestem do końca przekonany, czy sterowanie pogodowe jest konieczne.
> 
> Sterowanie zaworem mieszającym może odbywać się (tak jak w przypadku systemu firmy ThermoZyklus) przez centralkę, która jest w stanie określić zapotrzebowanie na ciepło na podstawie różnicy pomiędzy temperaturą oczekiwaną a temperaturą rzeczywistą.


No wlaśnie na razie zbieram doświadczenia i porównuję oba układy, ale jeśli już jakiś wniosek.... to albo sterowanie pogodowe albo .... ręczne. Okazuje się że mieszacz trzeba przestawiać tylko podczas znacznych zmian temperatuy zewnętrznej. Przy małych zmianach wyraźnie jest widoczny efekt samoregulacji podłogówki. Kiedy bylem na etapie projektowania czytalem o nim, teraz widzę go "w realu".

----------


## bajcik

plamiak, masz mieszacz termostatyczny czy zwykły?

----------


## gp69

> Ale po co to różnicowanie? Przecież ciepło "zaoszczędzone" podczas powiedzmy nieobecności domowników, musi potem zostać i tak dostarczone. Wystarczy porównać ile kocioł spali węgla zanim "dobije" do zadanej temperatury po powiedzmy wyłączeniu zasilania na cału dzień. Co innego wyjazd na urlop...


No właśnie, trudno wyczuć gdzie jest ta granica kiedy płaca się obniżyć temperaturę.
Czy na godzinę się opłaca ? Zapewne nie.
Ale na 8 godzin może już tak.
Zapewne zależy to bezwładności i zdolności systemu do zwiększania temperatury.
A jakie są wasze doświadczenia w tym temacie - czy i kiedy obniżanie  temperatury jest ekonomicznie opłacalne ?

----------


## edde

moje doswiadczenie jeszcze nieduże, bo dom ogrzewany na potrzeby budowlane a wiec max do 12-14stC ale pwoiem tak, ze gdy mam temperaturę 12stC, wyłączam podłogówkę (pompę) to następnego dnia (po ok. 20h) temperatura w domu spada o 1st, przy dużych mrozach 1,5 do 2st (na wyłączonej podłogówce), jak dla mnie zabawa w sterowanie pomieszczeniami nie jest warta kasy jaką trzeba w to włożyć, komplikacji systemu i znikomych korzyści jakie można osiągnąć, planując podłogówkę rozważałem taką wersję ale po przemyśleniu odpuściłem, sterowanie mam centralne w kotłowni, z bufora woda idzie na zawór 3D na nim siłownik sterowany regulatorem frisko mr65-mct, regulacja pogodowa z krzywą dowolnie ustawianą w czterech punktach, z możliwością podpięcia termostatu pokojowego, z regulacją wyprzedzenie/opóźnienia PI, rozdzielacze kanowskie z przepływomierzami (na nich ustawione wartości z projektu), i zaworami pod ew.siłowniki, dwa rozdzielacze ośmioobwodowe, ok. 1000mb alupexa, całość chodzi na jednej pompie w kotłowni, pompa to alpha2 6-cio metrowa, która wyregulowała się na 9-11W, to uważam za udany, choć drogi zakup

----------


## plamiak

> plamiak, masz mieszacz termostatyczny czy zwykły?


W mojej instalacji mam sterowany pogodowo - sterownik Estyma Unicontrol mix07. U rodziców (bliźniak) zamontowałem taki sam zawór czterodrogowy, ale na razie sterowany ręcznie. To reczne sterowanie nie jest dużym problemem, rzadko trzeba coś przestawiać.

----------


## gp69

W instrukcji do projektowania ogrzewania podłogowego Kisan (http://kisan.pl/files/upload/instrukcja_kisan.pdf), strona 89 pkt 1.4 napisane jest: "Założyć temperaturę zasilania i *powrotu* instalacji..."

O ile mogę założyć temperaturę zasilania, to nie bardzo wiem skąd mam znać temperaturę powrotu ?

----------


## plamiak

Użytkownik  *nilsan* podawał w którymś wątku że temp. powrotu z pętli powinna być niższa o bodajże 10 stopni.... Oczywiście dla obliczeń.

----------


## odaro

> te:
> http://www.tatarek.com.pl/index.php?...at=u&podkat=u7


Jesteś z nich zadowolony?

----------


## odaro

> Użytkownik  *nilsan* podawał w którymś wątku że temp. powrotu z pętli powinna być niższa o bodajże 10 stopni.... Oczywiście dla obliczeń.


Dokładnie nie sprawdzałem ale ja mam różnicę na powrocie maks 4st

A jak macie u Siebie?

----------


## odaro

> Ale po co to różnicowanie? Przecież ciepło "zaoszczędzone" podczas powiedzmy nieobecności domowników, musi potem zostać i tak dostarczone. Wystarczy porównać ile kocioł spali węgla zanim "dobije" do zadanej temperatury po powiedzmy wyłączeniu zasilania na cału dzień. Co innego wyjazd na urlop...


Dlatego w ciągu dnia nie wolno obniżać temperatury o więcej  niż 3 stopnie bo nie ma to uzasadnienia ekonomicznego.

----------


## face

> Dokładnie nie sprawdzałem ale ja mam różnicę na powrocie maks 4st
> 
> A jak macie u Siebie?


to malutko...jakie zrodlo paliwa dla kotla i kociol czy z modulacja??
jaka instalacja i dodatkowe pompy, mieszacze itp??

masz zbyt duza predkosc  przeplywy przez instalacje i woda nie nadarza oddawac ciepla

----------


## odaro

> Niektórzy twierdzą, że ekonomicznie najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest zastosowanie tylko regulacji  pogodowej (czyli temperatura zasilająca/powrotu na wszystkich pętlach będzie uzależniona od temperatury panującej na zewnątrz domu w miejscu nienasłonecznionym), a resztę ustawia się na rotametrach poszczególnych pętli.
> 
> Jakie jest wasze zdanie na ten temat ?
> Czy znajdzie się ktoś, kto zastosował taki "inteligentny" system sterowania (wymienionych wyżej lub innych form) ? 
> Jakich oszczędności (%) można oczekiwać po zainstalowaniu takiego systemu ?
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> Grzegorz


Znam opinie tylko z tego forum Ci którzy mają sterowanie ogrzewaniem w każdym pomieszczeniu są zadowoleni z komfortu jaki to daje co do oszczędności nic nie potrafię powiedzieć. a

Jeżeli chodzi o sterowanie to sterowanie pogodowe zawsze musi być.

Działa to tak że sterowanie pogodowe decyduje jaka będzie temperatura zasilania wody a termostaty poprzez siłowniki na rozdzielaczu decydują czy woda o danej temperaturze zasilania będzie płynąc do grzejnika czy nie

----------


## odaro

> to malutko...jakie zrodlo paliwa dla kotla i kociol czy z modulacja??
> jaka instalacja i dodatkowe pompy, mieszacze itp??
> 
> masz zbyt duza predkosc  przeplywy przez instalacje i woda nie nadarza oddawac ciepla


Na razie przepływomierze ma maksymalnie otwarte.

Skąd macie informacje jaka powinna  być różnica temperatury miedzy zasilaniem a powrotem.

----------


## kulca

> Jesteś z nich zadowolony?


narazie wiszą na ścianie i robią za termometr temperatury powietrza i kontroli temperatury podłogi
generalnie mają fajny duży wyświetlacz i możliwość sterowania temperaturą podłogi, czyli sterują zaworem w zależności od temperatury podłogi, co da mniejsze ryzyko wpływu akumulacji (w stosunku do sterowania na podstawie temperatury powietrza w pomieszczeniu)

----------


## face

> Na razie przepływomierze ma maksymalnie otwarte.
> 
> Skąd macie informacje jaka powinna  być różnica temperatury miedzy zasilaniem a powrotem.


powinno byc 10* dla instalacji nisko temperaturowej
widzialem gdzies jakies wzory ale nie pamietam
cos z temp zasilania temp wewn pomieszcenia i czyms tam

u mnie roznica min zas-powrot to 8*

moga byc jeszcze inne warunki dla ktorych u Ciebie to 4* ale podaj dane o ktore prosilem

----------


## odaro

> powinno byc 10* dla instalacji temperaturowej
> widzialem gdzies jakies wzory ale nie pamietam
> cos z temp zasilania temp wewn pomieszcenia i czyms tam
> 
> u mnie roznica min zas-powrot to 8*
> 
> moga byc jeszcze inne warunki dla ktorych u Ciebie to 4* ale podaj dane o ktore prosilem



Instalacja nie jest jeszcze skończona

Mam kocioł Viessmann 25 Kw, sprzęgło hydrauliczne i dwie grupy pompowe Meibes jedna na podłogówkę druga na grzejniki.

Na razie chodzi cała podłogówka czyli 100m2 i cztery sztuki grzejników.

----------


## face

> Instalacja nie jest jeszcze skończona
> 
> Mam kocioł Viessmann 25 Kw, sprzęgło hydrauliczne i dwie grupy pompowe Meibes jedna na podłogówkę druga na grzejniki.
> 
> Na razie chodzi cała podłogówka czyli 100m2 i cztery sztuki grzejników.


1 opcja - zbyt mala ilosc rur w stosunku do mocy min kotla lub odwrotnie dobra ilosc rur tylko min moc kotla zbyt wysoka
2 opcja - grzejniki nie sa przewymiarowane - woda nie zdazy sie ochlodzic
3 opcja - cos z pompami, troche ich duzo jest, pracuja na zbyt wysokich obrotach
4 opcja - nie wyregulowana instalacja
5 opcja - wszystko razem po troche

----------


## 1950

załóż o 10 C niższą niż temperatura zasilania

----------


## Foczki

Obniżenie temperatury to czysto teoretyczne założenie - bez danych wejściowych nie da się liczyć.
Jeżeli *zakładamy* że temperatura spadnie o 10° to wiemy w ten sposób ile energii zostanie oddane przez grzejnik (czy to zwykły czy podłogowy).
Przy innym założeniu - np. 8° również otrzymamy prawidłowe wyniki i taka instalacja też będzie prawidłowo funkcjonować tj. ma szanse  :smile: 
Tylko przy niższym założonym spadku temperatury mamy mniejszą wydajność i musimy założyć większy grzejnik a woda w nim będzie musiała szybciej płynąć żeby się nie wychłodziła  :big grin:

----------


## sacha

Sama różnica temperatur zasilania i powrotu nie wiele mówi - jeszcze musimy znać ilość przepływającej wody aby obliczyć oddane ciepło.

----------


## 1950

przepływ masowy wyliczysz z zależności (Q*0,86)/delta t
gdzie Q masz wyliczone w OZC

----------


## gp69

> Jeżeli *zakładamy* że temperatura spadnie o 10° to wiemy w ten sposób ile energii zostanie oddane przez grzejnik (czy to zwykły czy podłogowy).
> Przy innym założeniu - np. 8° również otrzymamy prawidłowe wyniki i taka instalacja też będzie prawidłowo funkcjonować tj. ma szanse 
> Tylko przy niższym założonym spadku temperatury mamy mniejszą wydajność i musimy założyć większy grzejnik a woda w nim będzie musiała szybciej płynąć żeby się nie wychłodziła


 *Niższy* spadek temperatury trzeba rozumieć jak mniemam jako * większy* spadek ?

----------


## netspiker

> przepływ masowy wyliczysz z zależności (Q*0,86)/delta t
> gdzie Q masz wyliczone w OZC


czy moglibyscie podrzucic link do strony z programem do wyliczania rozstawu rurek i dlugości pętli?
please

----------


## face

> a może ty chciałeś w ten sposób celowo wkręcić naszego dyżurnego teoretyka  *face* który jak widać od razu połkną przynętę i nawet nie zauważył ze robisz go w balona ??


a czy dyzurny - akurat w dziedzinie ogrzewania teoretyk face dobrze wyjasnil przyczyny zaistnialego stanu rzeczy panie *mpoplaw*??
poprosze o opinie dyzurnego praktyka?? :wink: 

na wszystkim sie nie znam na szczescie i probuje sie cus douczyc :smile:

----------


## face

Ty zamiast klepac bezmyslnie odnies sie do mej wypowiedzi na temat sytuacji u *odaro* i skomentuj ja obiektywnie

a jesli podalem bledne przyczyny to Ty podaj prawdziwe panie wszech-wiedzacy i zacznij byc wreszcie uzyteczny, bo poki co uzytecznoscia nie grzeszysz i forumowiczom wiele nie pomagasz

ja co najwyzej dalem sie wpuscic w maliny i tyle :smile:

----------


## manieq82

hola amigo!!

jak to mawiał klasyk - nie tędy droga Panowie  :smile: 
Jak kłótnia to tylko merytoryczna a nie pyskówki...

----------


## face

:smile:

----------


## Foczki

> *Niższy* spadek temperatury trzeba rozumieć jak mniemam jako * większy* spadek ?


 W mojej wypowiedzi:
8° - niższy spadek (znaczy mniejszy spadek)
10° - większy spadek

P.S.
Panowie - pyskówki są fajne, każdy ma trochę racji więc forum jest przez to bardziej ... hm ludzkie. Prosimy o więcej ale oczywiście merytorycznie  :smile:

----------


## gp69

Czy ktoś czynił jakieś obserwacje z jaką "prędkością" spada temperatura w domu po wyłączeniu grzania ?
I odwrotnie, jak szybko rośnie po włączeniu ?

Zastanawiam się o ile spadnie temperatura w domu, gdyby wyłączyć podłogówkę np. pomiędzy 21 wieczorem i 5 rano ...
I ile będzie potem potrzeba czasu, by przywrócić temperaturę pierwotną ...

Zapewne zależeć to będzie od temperatury zewnętrznej i od jakości ocieplenia domu.

Jakieś przykłady ?

----------


## Piczman

Temp. spada dość wolno, przynajmniej u mnie.
Myślę że ok. 1 C nie więcej.
Tylko że później trzeba to nadrobić, a długość takiej operacji zależy od temp. zasilania.
Jak się jej nie podniesie to "nadrabianie" może trwać o wiele dłużej.

----------


## fenix2

> Czy ktoś czynił ...


Niema jednej i prostej odpowiedzi. 
To wszystko zależny od różnych czynników. Jaka akumulacyjność jastrychu i ścian, grubość ocieplenia, rodzaj okien, tem. zasilania itp.

----------


## Piczman

Dodam że jak odciął bym zasilanie podłogówki na np. 2 doby to przywrócenie temp. i komfortu bez ingerencji w temp. zasilania ustalanej przez pogodówkę trwało by 3-4 dni .
Rozwiązaniem jest podniesienie tej temp. zasilania z 25 C do 40 C i mamy w ok. 20 godzin problem załatwiony.
To tak awaryjnie czasem się przydaje ,,,

----------


## gp69

> Dodam że jak odciął bym zasilanie podłogówki na np. 2 doby to przywrócenie temp. i komfortu bez ingerencji w temp. zasilania ustalanej przez pogodówkę trwało by 3-4 dni .
> Rozwiązaniem jest podniesienie tej temp. zasilania z 25 C do 40 C i mamy w ok. 20 godzin problem załatwiony.
> To tak awaryjnie czasem się przydaje ,,,


Dziękuję, to cenna informacja.
Ja wciąż zastanawiam się nad sensem stosowania jakiejś bardziej inteligentnej regulacji temperatury...

----------


## Piczman

Im prościej tym lepiej, Ja pozostaję cały czas przy ewentualnej pogodówce.
Inne termoregulatory uważam za zbędne przy prawidłowo zrobionej podłogówce .

Przy grzejnikach to bym zakładał te najszybsze jakie na rynku są, bo wszystko ma swoje przeznaczenie !

----------


## plamiak

U mnie po braku zasilania od rana do wieczora, przy temp. zew. -20 st, dom nie ocieplony, pierwszy sezon, ściana 1W - nie zauważyłem odczuwalnego spadku komfortu. Natomiast sterownik pokazał że układ "odreagował" dopiero po dwóch dniach - mam na myśli ustabilizowanie się temperatury powrotu wody z instalacji. Termometra pokojowego niestety nie miałem...
Ja również mam tylko sterowanie pogodowe, temperatury w pomieszczeniach ustawione są "raz na zawsze".

----------


## Piczman

Jak byś miał strop drewniany jak Ja i ściany z gazobetonu to by nie było tak pięknie.
Tu akumulacja się bardzo przydała  :smile:

----------


## plamiak

Wiem, po drugiej stronie torów ludzie nie mieli prądu przez tydzień... Cały czas myślę o agregacie Hondy...

----------


## 1950

> Im prościej tym lepiej, Ja pozostaję cały czas przy ewentualnej pogodówce.
> Inne termoregulatory uważam za zbędne przy prawidłowo zrobionej podłogówce .
> 
> Przy grzejnikach to bym zakładał te najszybsze jakie na rynku są, bo wszystko ma swoje przeznaczenie !


każdy grzejnik jest szybki,
wzrost temperatury powietrza w pomieszczeniu przy użyciu _najszybszych_ :big grin:  i normalnych płytowych jest niezauważalny

----------


## Piczman

Mnie o termoregulatory chodziło.
No chyba że w tych _najszybszych_ :big grin:  są już niepotrzebne .

----------


## netspiker

Witam,
W moim przypadku planowany kocioł to Junkers Cerapur Smart 14-3C pracujący na 1200 mb ogrzewania podłogowego al/pex/al 16mm. Decyduję się dołożyć dodatkową pompę na zasilanie do rozdzielaczy, tylko jakiej mocy/wydajności? 
Czy warto montować pompę Alpha z elektonicznym sterowaniem?
W hurtowni mówią mi, że powinienem zamontować sprzęgło hydrauliczne. Czy to jest rzeczywiście konieczne?

----------


## Piczman

Nie mam pieca gazowego i takiej ilości rurki więc nie mogę za bardzo pomóc.
Sprzęgło i mocna pompa z regulacją elektroniczną to pewność że wszystko będzie działać poprawnie .

----------


## Mr_Mabram

> Witam,
> W moim przypadku planowany kocioł to Junkers Cerapur Smart 14-3C pracujący na 1200 mb ogrzewania podłogowego al/pex/al 16mm. Decyduję się dołożyć dodatkową pompę na zasilanie do rozdzielaczy, tylko jakiej mocy/wydajności? 
> Czy warto montować pompę Alpha z elektonicznym sterowaniem?
> W hurtowni mówią mi, że powinienem zamontować sprzęgło hydrauliczne. Czy to jest rzeczywiście konieczne?


"RadziejS" gdzieś pisał że ma bardzo prosta zrobioną instalacje z podobnym kotłem gazowym jak twój i wszystko smiga na jednej pompie a ilość rur 1400m/b - nie ma żadnego sprzęgła. Sterowanie pogodówka.

----------


## plamiak

Sprzęgło stosuje się raczej do łączenia dwóch źródeł ciepła, napsz coś więcej. Ja użytkuję pompę Alpha2.

----------


## fenix2

> Witam,
> W moim przypadku planowany kocioł to Junkers Cerapur Smart 14-3C pracujący na 1200 mb ogrzewania podłogowego al/pex/al 16mm. Decyduję się dołożyć dodatkową pompę na zasilanie do rozdzielaczy, tylko jakiej mocy/wydajności? 
> Czy warto montować pompę Alpha z elektonicznym sterowaniem?
> W hurtowni mówią mi, że powinienem zamontować sprzęgło hydrauliczne. Czy to jest rzeczywiście konieczne?


Pompa z pieca spokojnie uciągnie 1200m rurek.
Jeśli tylko piec gazowy to sprzęgło raczeni nie potrzebne. Chyba że o czym nie wiemy ?

----------


## RadziejS

> "RadziejS" gdzieś pisał że ma bardzo prosta zrobioną instalacje z podobnym kotłem gazowym jak twój i wszystko smiga na jednej pompie a ilość rur 1400m/b - nie ma żadnego sprzęgła. Sterowanie pogodówka.


Potwierdzam, tak mam. A ludzie w hurtowniach, a często też sami instalatorzy czy hydraulicy czasami nie wiedzą co mówią. Poza tym im więcej sprzętu nam wcisną tym więcej na tym zarobią. Pewna firma sprzedająca kotły, gdy szukałem i powiedziałem, że dom ma ok. 200 mkw i chciałbym jakiś kociołek ok. 13 kW, zaśmiała mi się do słuchawki i powiedziała, że na taki dom to przynajmniej te 24 kW...

----------


## manieq82

tak to typowe, albo u mnie serwisant przyjechał po pierwszym odpaleniu
- sama podłogówka nie da rady nagrzać
- tym bardziej nie nagrzeję domu 200mk junkersem 14-3C
- sama podłogówka - "UU panie dobrze że Pan nie alergik bo było by po Panu.."

ręce mi opadły, poszedłem pobawić sie łopatą a jego zostawiłem  :smile: 

a co do sprzegła
mam ok. 1100 m rurki plus grzejniki pod ten sam układ więc powiedzmy wody jak w 1250 m rury i daje radę sama pompka piecowa

----------


## odaro

A może to Was przekona do sprzęgła hydraulicznego. 

Sprzęgło hydrauliczne

----------


## plamiak

W tym konkretnym przypadku *netspikera* jakoś dalej mnie nie przekonuje...Mamy tu jeden obwód - tylko podłogówkę.

----------


## Piczman

Niektórzy też dokładają drugą pompę bez rozdzielania układów.
Trzeba tylko pilnować żeby pchały w jedną stronę  :smile: 
Powinno się udać, co 2 pompy to nie jedna  :smile:

----------


## kulca

nie komplikujcie życia, jak sama podłogówka żadnego sprzęgła nie trzeba, i na jednej pompie hula, ja mam około 1000mb rurek i pompka piecowa daje spokojnie rade

----------


## RadziejS

Jeśli jest tylko podłogówka i działa tylko na pompie z kotła, sprzęgło jest niepotrzebne wg mnie. Jeśli natomiast dołożona jest druga pompa do podłogówki (chociaż jak pokazuje mój i nie tylko przykład - nie ma potrzeby) - wtedy trzeba by się zastanowić, bo w przypadku kotła 1f, gdy zawór przełączy się na grzanie zasobnika CWU, to pompa piecowa grzeje wodę w wężownicy zasobnika. Co się będzie działo wtedy  z tą drugą dołożoną pompą podłogówki? Czy nie powstaną jakieś niekorzystne różnice ciśnień?? Tylko tak w ogóle - po co się zastanawiać i robić sobie problem>?! - nie dokładać żadnych pomp i cieszyć się prostotą instalacji.

----------


## gp69

Czyli w sytuacji, gdy mamy tylko podłogówkę _(i ewentualnie grzejniki pracujące na tej samej temperaturze, co podłogówka)_

- nie jest potrzebna druga pompa ani sprzęgło
- nie jest potrzeby mieszacz (zawór trój-drogowy)

Tak ?

----------


## plamiak

Mieszacz jest potrzebny jeśli z kotła (np. węglowego) wychodzi wyższa temperatura niż potrzebna do podlogówki.

----------


## Jani_63

lub gdy obiegi grzewcze są zasilane różną temperaturą.
W innym przypadku mieszacz jest zbędny w obiegu CO.

----------


## netspiker

> Czyli w sytuacji, gdy mamy tylko podłogówkę _(i ewentualnie grzejniki pracujące na tej samej temperaturze, co podłogówka)_
> 
> - nie jest potrzebna druga pompa ani sprzęgło
> - nie jest potrzeby mieszacz (zawór trój-drogowy)
> 
> Tak ?


A co jeśli będę chciał niezależnie sterować podłogówką na poddaszu. Będzie tam DGP mechaniczna do wszyskich sypialni i przy porządnym rozpaleniu w kominku dość szybko powinna się podnieść temperatura na całym poddaszu. Jak zrobić, żeby odłączać dopływ wody do górnego rozdzielacza? Czy może lepiej regulować jej temperaturę zaworem 3d?

----------


## plamiak

Sposobów jest kilka - od wspomnianego zaworu 3d ze sterowaniem, poprzez silownik calkowicie odcinający rozdzielacz, do siłowników na poszczegolnych pętlach. Ostatnie rozwiązanie ma przewagę bo np. łazienka będzie dalej ogrzewana.
Natomiast problemem jest sam fakt wolnej reakcji podłogówki na gwałtowny wzrost temperatury w pomieszczeniu. Uważam że żadne sterowanie - nawet natychmiastowe odcięcie pętli nic nie da, będzie za gorąco... Podłogówki nie da się tak po prostu wyłączyć i ona nie grzeje - tu bezwładność jest wadą. Skomplikowane sterowanie tego nie zmieni, wydasz kasę na sterowniki i siłowniki.
Uważam że taniej, łatwiej i efektywniej będzie Ci sterować tym ciepłym powietrzem z kominka -przez  regulację nawiewów.

----------


## fenix2

*mpoplaw* ma rację, oczywiście jeżeli temp. podłogi będzie faktycznie te 24* a nie więcej.

----------


## Piczman

> *mpoplaw* ma rację, oczywiście jeżeli temp. podłogi będzie faktycznie te 24* a nie więcej.


Przy -10 C za oknem wczoraj wieczorem w domu 22 C a temperatura zasilania 26 C.
Ile może mieć wtedy podłoga?

----------


## adam2007

> Przy -10 C za oknem wczoraj wieczorem w domu 22 C a temperatura zasilania 26 C.
> Ile może mieć wtedy podłoga?


Jak sprawdzacie temp. zasilania ?

U mnie jest tak:
1.Zakupiłem 2 termometry przylgowe , jeden zamontowałem na rurze od zasilania , drugi na powrót. Na zasilaniu temp. skacze w zależności czy piec grzeje czy nie od 23 do 30C. Dodam ,że pompa chodzi prawie non-stop. Temp na powrocie jest ok. 22C.

Przystawiłem termometr do podłogi i była w zależności od miejsca od ok. 19 do 20,5 C.

Temp. w domu mam 18C. Jak wieje mocno to spada do 17.

Temp. zasilenia na piecu mam 38C

Za cholere nie moge dojść do 19C, 20C.

Fakt ,że nigdy jeszcze nie podkręcałem pieca więcej niż 39C. Czy podkręcić go bardziej ?

Czy to dobry pomiar ?

----------


## Piczman

A jakie masz sterowanie ?

----------


## adam2007

> A jakie masz sterowanie ?


Ręczne, tzn. reguluje zaworem mieszającym ESBE VT322. Za zaworem na zasileniu jest pompa WILO STAR 25/4.

Uściśle swoje dane: Zawór ESBE mam nastałe ustawiony na 5, reguluje tylko temp. na piecu czasami.

----------


## Piczman

Temp. zasilania powinna być dobrana do strat ciepła w danym momencie .
Musisz ją podnieść czyli zwiększyć moc grzewczą podłogi.
Jak wieje to chłodniej bo wentylacja jest za duża.
18 C to trochę za mało.
Każdy dom jest inny, Twój widocznie potrzebuje więcej energii do ogrzania.
Daj zasilanie 5 C wyższe i powinno być ok.
Ale jak się cieplej zrobi to w domu za gorąco będzie.
Przydał by się "murzyn" to kręcenia tym zaworem.

----------


## adam2007

> Temp. zasilania powinna być dobrana do strat ciepła w danym momencie .
> Musisz ją podnieść czyli zwiększyć moc grzewczą podłogi.
> Jak wieje to chłodniej bo wentylacja jest za duża.
> 18 C to trochę za mało.
> Każdy dom jest inny, Twój widocznie potrzebuje więcej energii do ogrzania.
> Daj zasilanie 5 C wyższe i powinno być ok.
> Ale jak się cieplej zrobi to w domu za gorąco będzie.
> Przydał by się "murzyn" to kręcenia tym zaworem.



Tam gdzie mogłem to uszczelniłem kratki went. aby nie wiało tak bardzo. Odkrytą tylko zostawiłem w spiżarce przy kuchni.

Zastanwia mnie jeszcze jedna kwestia:

Nie mam na razie sterowania pogodowego jak i pokojowego...ustawiam wszystko na piecu ręcznie. Piec chodzi przez ostatnie kilka dnia zasilaniu 38C i jednego dnia mam zużycie gazu ok. 7,8 m3 dziennie a drugiego 10,5 m3. Czemu takie różnice skoro zasilenie stałe. Zawory na grzejnikach ustawiałem w tym samym położeniu.

Czy ta pompa WILO od podłogówki ma chodzić cały czas lub jakie przedziały czasowe jej ustawić ?

Pozdr,

----------


## Piczman

To Ty grzejniki masz ?
Przy podłogówce pompa musi chodzić cały czas, jeśli się wyłącza okresowo to d... nie grzanie.

----------


## adam2007

> To Ty grzejniki masz ?
> Przy podłogówce pompa musi chodzić cały czas, jeśli się wyłącza okresowo to d... nie grzanie.


Mam grzejniki na górze i w dwóch pokojach na dole oraz w garazu.

Pompa chodzi dosyć długo, w tej chwili czas pracy mam ustawiony tak :

1:00 - 6:00
9:00 - 14:00
16:00 - 22:00

Także w sumie 16h na dobe. Te przerwy jak zaobserwowałem nie wpływają bardzo na temp. w domu.

Grzejniki w sumie grzeją spoko, kwestia tylko podłogówki.

----------


## Piczman

> Także w sumie 16h na dobe. Te przerwy jak zaobserwowałem nie wpływają bardzo na temp. w domu.
> 
> Grzejniki w sumie grzeją spoko, kwestia tylko podłogówki.


No to teraz widzisz że to nie to samo ?
Daj pompę całodobowo i nie podnoś temp. zasilania.
Może nie będzie trzeba !

----------


## adam2007

> No to teraz widzisz że to nie to samo ?
> Daj pompę całodobowo i nie podnoś temp. zasilania.
> Może nie będzie trzeba !


Spróbuję tak dziś zrobić. Ale czy przerwa w pracy pompy 2h wychłodzi podłogę ? Chyba raczej nie.

Nie sądzę by te dodatkowe 8 h podniosło mi temp. o 2-3 C w domu.

----------


## Piczman

Głównym problemem jest tu brak sterowania.
Na pewno cykliczna praca pompy też ma wpływ na temp. w domu, jak duży to ciężko będzie się dowiedzieć skoro masz u siebie taki "burdel".
Pogodówkę wstaw, pompę na cały sezon grzewczy załącz i wtedy kilka tygodni zabawy z ustawieniami .

----------


## adam2007

> Głównym problemem jest tu brak sterowania.
> Na pewno cykliczna praca pompy też ma wpływ na temp. w domu, jak duży to ciężko będzie się dowiedzieć skoro masz u siebie taki "burdel".
> Pogodówkę wstaw, pompę na cały sezon grzewczy załącz i wtedy kilka tygodni zabawy z ustawieniami .


Zdaję sobie z tego sprawę, że brak sterowania jest problemem.
Czy "burdel" ? Raczej standardowe rozwiązanie tyle ,że bez sterowania czyli:

Parter: Podłogówka ok. 60 -70m2 + 3 grzejniczki.
W skrzynce do podłogówki jest kolektor na 6 obwodów + mieszacz esbe + pompa

Góra: Podłogówka tylko w łazience na zaworze RTL + grzejniki w pokojach. Oczywiście na górze druga skrzynka rozdzielaczowa.

No nic, zostawię dziś na włączone non -stop ale wątpię by to jakoś drastycznie pomogło bez podniesienia temp. na zasilaniu.

Czy ty tą pompę masz włączoną non -stop ?

----------


## robdk

tak jak  *@Piczman* prawi - pompa na cały czas.
Po drugie - sterowanie zaworem termostatycznym ESBE nie jest najlepszym sposobem kontroli temperatury zasilania podłogówki. Na pewno masz za niską tą temperaturę.
Dobrze się sprawdza zawór trójdrożny do kontroli tej temperatury. Przy piecu gazowym to nawet nie musisz mieć żadnego sterowania tylko co jakiś czas jak się pogoda zmieni zrobić korektę na zaworze ręcznie. Pogodówka fajna i wygodna rzecz ale troszkę kosztuje a przy zaworze trójdrożnym łatwo ją dodać, bo tylko siłownik i sterownik  :wink: 


PS
Ja u siebie mam pompę włączoną od pierwszych mrozów normalnie bezpośrednio do gniazdka bez sterowania. Wyłączy się na wiosnę. 
Mam też zawór trójdrożny Womixa z siłownikiem i prosty sterownik zaworu trójdrożnego który tylko pilnuje mi zadanej temperatury zasilania podłogówki. Pogodówkę połączę dopiero jak ogarnę wykończeniówkę w domciu.

----------


## Piczman

> Czy ty tą pompę masz włączoną non -stop ?


No pewnie.
Nie wiem skąd Ty ten pomysł masz na wyłączanie jej, oszczędność czy jak ?
Wyłączanie pompy jak już powinno być spowodowane sygnałem ze sterownika pokojowego czyli wtedy kiedy w domu jest za gorąco a Ty ją wyłączasz na 8 godzin dziennie niedogrzewając chałupę i kombinujesz jak koń pod górkę.
Albo zasilanie w górę i sterowanie pokojówką albo pogodowe i sterowanie temp. zasilania.
To drugie IMHO dużo lepsze .

----------


## adam2007

> tak jak  *@Piczman* prawi - pompa na cały czas.
> Po drugie - sterowanie zaworem termostatycznym ESBE nie jest najlepszym sposobem kontroli temperatury zasilania podłogówki. Na pewno masz za niską tą temperaturę.
> Dobrze się sprawdza zawór trójdrożny do kontroli tej temperatury. Przy piecu gazowym to nawet nie musisz mieć żadnego sterowania tylko co jakiś czas jak się pogoda zmieni zrobić korektę na zaworze ręcznie. Pogodówka fajna i wygodna rzecz ale troszkę kosztuje a przy zaworze trójdrożnym łatwo ją dodać, bo tylko siłownik i sterownik 
> 
> 
> PS
> Ja u siebie mam pompę włączoną od pierwszych mrozów normalnie bezpośrednio do gniazdka bez sterowania. Wyłączy się na wiosnę. 
> Mam też zawór trójdrożny Womixa z siłownikiem i prosty sterownik zaworu trójdrożnego który tylko pilnuje mi zadanej temperatury zasilania podłogówki. Pogodówkę połączę dopiero jak ogarnę wykończeniówkę w domciu.



Wiem,

Będę delikatnie modernizował tą podłogówkę może latem i zamierzam dokupić pogodówkę oraz ewentualnie zawór.
Tak jak pisałem zaworem raczej nie kręcę.Ustawiłem go prawie w max. położenie (5) i sterowałem tylko temp. na piecu.

Aha, pompę takę mam podłączoną kablem prawie do gniazdka ,bo na gniazdku zamontowałem programator  :smile: 
Zatem jak radzicie włączę na stałe tą pompę i zobaczę jak podłoga zareaguje na to.

Dzięki za pomoc.

----------


## Jani_63

Proponuję też "prześwietlić" zawór ESBE.
Życie takie zna przypadki że nie zawsze on robi to co od niego oczekujesz
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=2#post4507985.
Piszesz, że dwu godzinny przerwy w pracy pompki nie powinny mieć wpływu na temperaturę.
Ale susma sumarum jest to 8 godzin przerwy w dostarczaniu ciepła jak napisał Piczman, a jak na to spojżeć z innej strony, to jest 1/3 doby. :big grin:

----------


## adam2007

> No pewnie.
> Nie wiem skąd Ty ten pomysł masz na wyłączanie jej, oszczędność czy jak ?
> Wyłączanie pompy jak już powinno być spowodowane sygnałem ze sterownika pokojowego czyli wtedy kiedy w domu jest za gorąco a Ty ją wyłączasz na 8 godzin dziennie niedogrzewając chałupę i kombinujesz jak koń pod górkę.
> Albo zasilanie w górę i sterowanie pokojówką albo pogodowe i sterowanie temp. zasilania.
> To drugie IMHO dużo lepsze .



Gdzieś czytałem ,że pompa powinna się włączać tylko jak piec daje ciepłą wodę no i jeśli temp. spadła . Ponadto podobno bezwładność podłogówki to ok. 2-3 h więc ustawiłem tak by w nocy nie chodziła bez sensu i w dzień trochę jak nas nie ma. 

W tej pompie są 3 biegi. Ma chodzić na najwyższym ? W tej chwili tak mam.

Pozdro,

----------


## adam2007

> Proponuję też "prześwietlić" zawór ESBE.
> Życie takie zna przypadki że nie zawsze on robi to co od niego oczekujesz
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=2#post4507985.
> Piszesz, że dwu godzinny przerwy w pracy pompki nie powinny mieć wpływu na temperaturę.
> Ale susma sumarum jest to 8 godzin przerwy w dostarczaniu ciepła jak napisał Piczman, a jak na to spojżeć z innej strony, to jest 1/3 doby.:D




Też o tym pomyślałem :)
Ile taka pompa wytrzymuje chodząc non -stop przez pare miesięcy ?

----------


## Piczman

> Gdzieś czytałem ,że pompa powinna się włączać tylko jak piec daje ciepłą wodę no i jeśli temp. spadła .


To jest właśnie to sterowanie termostatem pokojowym o którym pisałem a przy ogrzewaniu niskotemperaturowym trochę kuleje.
Dla przykładu, u mnie pompa i ciepło non stop i zasilanie śmiesznie niskie 25-26 C.
Jak bym chciał sterować to pokojówką to musiałbym zasilania podnieść, ile to nie wiem ale myślę ze nie niżej niż 35 C .

A z tym na którym biegu ma chodzić to Ci nie pomogę.Woda ma płynąć, niekoniecznie szybko .

----------


## Jani_63

> (...) podobno bezwładność podłogówki to ok. 2-3 h ...


 Bezwładność podłogówki może dochodzić i do 6-8 godzin zależnie od grubości jastrychu.
Ale to działa w obie strony.
Wolno stygnie, ale też wolno się rozgrzewa, a przy stałej temperaturze zasilania może to trwać nawet dłużej niż proces stygnięcia.

----------


## adam2007

> To jest właśnie to sterowanie termostatem pokojowym o którym pisałem a przy ogrzewaniu niskotemperaturowym trochę kuleje.
> Dla przykładu, u mnie pompa i ciepło non stop i zasilanie śmiesznie niskie 25-26 C.
> Jak bym chciał sterować to pokojówką to musiałbym zasilania podnieść, ile to nie wiem ale myślę ze nie niżej niż 35 C .
> 
> A z tym na którym biegu ma chodzić to Ci nie pomogę.Woda ma płynąć, niekoniecznie szybko .



Rozumiem ,że chodzi o temp. na rurze zasilającej , nie na piecu ?
Z informacji jakie zamieszczone są w internecie lub innych źródłach temp. powrotu powinna być 10-15 C niższa od temp. na piecu. U mnie to by się zgadzało. Na piecu mam 38 , na powrocie z podłogówki 22-23 C

----------


## Piczman

> Rozumiem ,że chodzi o temp. na rurze zasilającej , nie na piecu ?


Tak, "na piecu" to ja mam tak do 90 C  :smile:

----------


## adam2007

> Tak, "na piecu" to ja mam tak do 90 C :)


Ok. Dzięki :)

Dziś zatem zresetuje programator tak ,by chodził non -stop i dam znać za ok. 2 dni czy coś poskutkowało (pewnie reakcja nie będzie szybsza), choć teraz idzie lekkie ocieplenie :)

Dzięki za doradztwo

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## fenix2

Prędkość pompki ustawiasz tak żeby temp. powrotu była odpowiednia nie za mała, nie za duża około 10* mniej niż na zasilaniu (nie na piecu).

----------


## adam2007

> Prędkość pompki ustawiasz tak żeby temp. powrotu była odpienia nie za mała nie za duża około 10* mniej niż na zasilaniu (nie na piecu).




W tej chwili mam mniej więcej temp. podobną. Zasilanie (gdy piec nie ładuje) ok. 23-24, powrót ok. 22-23. Różnica ta jest  od 1 do 3 C. Pytałem wcześniej hydraulika to mówił zeby chodziła na 3 biegu, a co do temp. to podłoga się już wygrzała więc temp. są zbliżone.

----------


## fenix2

Masz tylko 1 stopnień różny czyli zmniejsz bieg pompki. 
Ale sprawdź jak piec "ładuje". 
Jaką masz długość sumaryczna rurek podłogówki ?

----------


## adam2007

> Masz tylko 1 stopnień różny czyli zmniejsz bieg pompki. 
> Ale sprawdź jak piec "ładuje". 
> Jaką masz długość sumaryczna rurek podłogówki ?


Sądzę ,że ok. 600-700m.  Generalnie jest 6 pętli i ok 65m2.

Co to znaczy : "Jak piec ładuje?"

Pytanie czy jak zmienię bieg pompy to czy się nie wyziębi i nadgoni woda ?

Wydaje się ,że jak zmniejsze bieg pompki to piec będzie się częściej załączał.

----------


## Piczman

> Wydaje się ,że jak zmniejsze bieg pompki to piec będzie się częściej załączał.



Ło matko !
Słuchaj, a może całkiem wyłącz pompkę i piec, wtedy mniej zapłacisz za gaz  :smile:

----------


## adam2007

> Ło matko !
> Słuchaj, a może całkiem wyłącz pompkę i piec, wtedy mniej zapłacisz za gaz



No....z chęcią bym tak zrobił.  :wink: 

Dobra a tak na poważnie:

Jeśli mam  te dwa termometry to temperaturę , a dokładniej różnicę między powrotem a zasileniem sprawdzać wtedy gdy piec nie ładuje ?

----------


## robdk

> Sądzę ,że ok. 600-700m.  Generalnie jest 6 pętli i ok 65m2.
> 
> Co to znaczy : "Jak piec ładuje?"
> 
> Pytanie czy jak zmienię bieg pompy to czy się nie wyziębi i nadgoni woda ?
> 
> Wydaje się ,że jak zmniejsze bieg pompki to piec będzie się częściej załączał.



Ja mam poniżej 600m długości pętle 100m2 podłogi i nie ma problemu dogrzania. Pompka chodzi na 1 biegu i schłodzenie jest w granicach 8-10stC.

Piec to ma pokrywać zapotrzebowanie budynku i działać tylko wtedy by te braki uzupełnić. Aby dogrzać to musi chodzić, bo do tej pory w tym układzie to ci się nie nagrzało.

----------


## kulca

> Jeśli mam  te dwa termometry to temperaturę , a dokładniej różnicę między powrotem a zasileniem sprawdzać wtedy gdy piec nie ładuje ?


Gdy piec Ładuje, przecież jak nie ładuje to woda wpływająca do pieca ma taka samą temperaturę jak wypływająca. Masz termometry przylgowe, też je mam założone na rozdzielaczu, błąd ich jest rzędu 5-8 stopni w stosunku do tego co odczytuje z czujników w piecu.

----------


## adam2007

> Gdy piec Ładuje, przecież jak nie ładuje to woda wpływająca do pieca ma taka samą temperaturę jak wypływająca. Masz termometry przylgowe, też je mam założone na rozdzielaczu, błąd ich jest rzędu 5-8 stopni w stosunku do tego co odczytuje z czujników w piecu.


No to gdy piec ładuje to mam różnicę rzędu 8-9 C czyli w normie (Zasilenie jest ok.29-30C, powrót 21-22C)  Wczoraj obniżyłem prędkość pompki na drugi bieg i ustawiłem na działanie non-stop. Dziś ( temp. co prawda się podniosła na dworzu ale w nocy było jeszcze chłodno) po nocy temp. w domu była ok. 0,5 C wieksza niz wczorja jak przyszedłem z pracy.  :smile:

----------


## adam2007

> Ja mam poniżej 600m długości pętle 100m2 podłogi i nie ma problemu dogrzania. Pompka chodzi na 1 biegu i schłodzenie jest w granicach 8-10stC.
> 
> Piec to ma pokrywać zapotrzebowanie budynku i działać tylko wtedy by te braki uzupełnić. Aby dogrzać to musi chodzić, bo do tej pory w tym układzie to ci się nie nagrzało.


Co to znaczy "schłodzenie jest w granicach 8-10stC." ?

Jak miałem pompkę ustawioną na max. też była różnica 8-9C miedzy zasilaniem a, a powrotem (oczywiście jak piec ładował)
Teraz obniżyłem bieg pompy na drugi i jest to samo. :smile: 

Ciekawe co będzie jak zmienię na 1 bieg. Myślę ,że podobnie.

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## robdk

jak nie ma różnicy to po co przepłacać :wink: 
Ustaw na I bieg.

----------


## kulca

> jak nie ma różnicy to po co przepłacać
> Ustaw na I bieg.


dokładnie

----------


## fenix2

> W tej chwili mam mniej więcej temp. podobną. Zasilanie (gdy piec nie ładuje)  ok. 23-24, powrót ok. 22-23. Różnica ta jest  od 1 do 3 C. Pytałem  wcześniej hydraulika to mówił zeby chodziła na 3 biegu, a co do temp. to  podłoga się już wygrzała więc temp. są zbliżone.






> Sądzę ,że ok. 600-700m.  Generalnie jest 6 pętli i ok 65m2.
> 
> Co to znaczy : "Jak piec ładuje?"
> 
> Pytanie czy jak zmienię bieg pompy to czy się nie wyziębi i nadgoni woda ?


Nic ci się nie wyziębi. Masz krótkie pętle więc I bieg powinien wystarczyć.




> Ale sprawdź jak piec "ładuje".





> Gdy piec Ładuje, przecież jak nie ładuje to woda  wpływająca do pieca ma taka samą temperaturę jak wypływająca. Masz  termometry przylgowe, też je mam założone na rozdzielaczu, błąd ich jest  rzędu 5-8 stopni w stosunku do tego co odczytuje z czujników w  piecu.


Dokładnie o to mi chodziło kolega kulca mnie ubiegł.




> jak nie ma różnicy to po co przepłacać
> Ustaw na I bieg.


Otóż TO !

----------


## adam2007

> Nic ci się nie wyziębi. Masz krótkie pętle więc I bieg powinien wystarczyć.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dokładnie o to mi chodziło kolega kulca mnie ubiegł.
> 
> 
> ...




Ok. Wypada mi podziękować wszystkim za mam nadzieję cenne rady.

Dziś zmniejszę ponownie pompę na pierwszy bieg. 

Zobaczymy jak się to przełoży na zużycie gazu,czy ten stosunek zmniejszenia mocy na częstotliwość włączania pieca jest sensowny.

Za kilka dni podzielę się spostrzeżeniami.

Jeszcze dziwi mnie taka sprawa ,że piec mam ustawiony na 38C (nie mam pogodówki, pokojówki  :smile:  ) i jednego dnia zużywa 10 m3 gazu , innego 8,5 m3.  Fakt ,że temp. na dworzu były różne ale myślałem ,że jeśli mam piec ustawiony na jedną temp to kotłuje niezależnie od temp. zew. No jeszcze zostają termostaty na kaloryferach ale te ustawiałem tak samo.

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## Jani_63

Piec "kotłuje" sobie, ale odbiór ciepła jest różny  :smile:

----------


## Piczman

A konkretniej to woda wracająca z podłogi i grzejników ma niższą temp. w chłodniejsze dni więc piec zużywa więcej gazu na podgrzanie jej do tych 38 C .

----------


## adam2007

> A konkretniej to woda wracająca z podłogi i grzejników ma niższą temp. w chłodniejsze dni więc piec zużywa więcej gazu na podgrzanie jej do tych 38 C .


Zgadzam się. 

Dzieki za odp.

----------


## fenix2

Piec jest ustawiony na stałą temp. ale załącza się częściej i/lub dłużej pracuje stąd rożne zużycie gazu.

----------


## adam2007

> Piec jest ustawiony na stałą temp. ale załącza się częściej i/lub dłużej pracuje stąd rożne zużycie gazu.


Domyślam się. Piczman dobrze to wyjaśnił.

----------


## Piczman

fenix2

Jaki zajefajny film masz w podpisie  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## swistak81

Piczman, a przypomnij mi ile masz m2 a ile mb rurek zużyłeś?...
Bo tu ludzie piszą o długościach grubo ponad-kilometrowych i rozstawach 8-15cm max!. 
"Oszczędni"...

Z ostatnich postów widzę, że chociaż kolega Robdk ma rozsądną ilość mb w odniesieniu do pow. użytkowej.
Wiem, wiem że wszystko zależy od posadzki i ociepleń, ale do jasnej #$%#@ żeby w pokojach dawać co 10cm? No, 15cm to czasem moooooże być wskazane...

Mi po gruuubym przewymiarowaniu wyszło 600mb dla 120m2. Ale wg obliczeń powinno być ok 400....

----------


## Piczman

> . Ale wg obliczeń powinno być ok 400....


Ja mam nieco ponad 400 na 100 m2 posadzki ogrzewanej.
Mógłbym mieć i 300 ale wiem to dopiero dzisiaj.
Przeważnie rozstaw co 20 cm , salon 30 cm, łazienka i wiatrołap co 10 cm.
Dobierałem do zapotrzebowania .

----------


## fenix2

> fenix2
> 
> Jaki zajefajny film masz w podpisie


 :yes:

----------


## swistak81

> Ja mam nieco ponad 400 na 100 m2 posadzki ogrzewanej.


No właśnie - ale do ludzi to nie dociera (albo dociera za późno)...
Nie wspominając już o przewymiarowywaniu kotła...
Jak jednemu specowi powiedziałem, że będę miał kocioł 12kW i chcę nim grzać dom i cwu - stwierdził:
"12kW? Tym pan nawet cwu nie zagrzejesz". Jak szybko przyjechał tak szybko pojechał...  :smile: .
Wspomnę i w tym wątku - Immergas ma fajny kociołek, który chcę mieć u siebie. A moduluje już od 1.9kW. Świetny wynik!

----------


## fenix2

> No właśnie - ale do ludzi to nie dociera (albo dociera za późno)...
> Nie wspominając już o przewymiarowywaniu kotła...
> Jak jednemu specowi powiedziałem, że będę miał kocioł 12kW i chcę nim grzać dom i cwu - stwierdził:
> "12kW? Tym pan nawet cwu nie zagrzejesz". Jak szybko przyjechał tak szybko pojechał... .
> Wspomnę i w tym wątku - Immergas ma fajny kociołek, który chcę mieć u siebie. A moduluje już od 1.9kW. Świetny wynik!


Bo niektórzy fachowcy się jeszcze nie przestawili na energooszczędność i pasywność.

----------


## Conrad&Beata

> No właśnie - ale do ludzi to nie dociera (albo dociera za późno)...
> Nie wspominając już o przewymiarowywaniu kotła...
> Jak jednemu specowi powiedziałem, że będę miał kocioł 12kW i chcę nim grzać dom i cwu - stwierdził:
> "12kW? Tym pan nawet cwu nie zagrzejesz". Jak szybko przyjechał tak szybko pojechał... .
> Wspomnę i w tym wątku - Immergas ma fajny kociołek, który chcę mieć u siebie. A moduluje już od 1.9kW. Świetny wynik!


tez się zastanawiam czy imergas bo modulacje ma idealna dla mnie od 1,9 do 12, natomiast mało jest o kotłach tej firmy na forum, mało użytkowników i chyba postawie na junkersa cerapur smart 14-3, co prawda modulacje ma gorsza bo 3 z hakiem do 14 KW, ale o nim to już książki piszą na tym forum, i nie ma narzekania na awaryjność, może trochę na ustawienie, ale w rezultacie opinie pozytywne i zużycie gazu też ok. ja chce podlogowke na calej powierzchni, jak najprosciej, bez pompki, tylko pompka wbudowana w piec, do tego zasobnik 80 l, myślę że wystarczy, cyrkulacja. moze ktos użytkuje tego imergasa i może cos o nim powiedzieć?

----------


## gp69

> tez się zastanawiam czy imergas bo modulacje ma idealna dla mnie od 1,9 do 12, natomiast mało jest o kotłach tej firmy na forum, mało użytkowników


Jestem użytkownikiem kotła kondensacyjnego Immergas Zues Vitrix od ponad 5 lat.
Podczas 5-cio letniego okresu gwarancyjnego piec się zepsuł 1 raz. Nie było to nic groźnego, serwisant naprawił w ciągu 2 godzin. Jednak stało sie to podczas zimy i dwa dni mieliśmy zimno w domu. Poza tym nie sprawiał kłopotu.
Sterowanie pogodowe Immergas pozostawia wiele do życzenia. Poza tym, że po 3 latach urwało się na nim pokrętło regulujące temperaturę CWU, to nie udało mi się znaleźć odpowiedniej krzywej grzania (w domu, gdzie teraz mieszkam mam tylko grzejniki). Woda albo za ciepła, albo za zimna. Wolę sterowa ręcznie.

----------


## Wito2008

też od dwóch lat uzytkuję immergasa zeus vitrix 24 z zasobnikiem 50l nic się nie działo przez ten czas serwisant przyjeżdza co rok żeby przedłużyć gwarancję do 5 lat, wyniki z jego komputerka serwisowego bardzo dobre , sprawność rzędu 105%, jestem zadowolony spala rozsądnie,  wszędzie mam podłogówkę

----------


## robdk

> Piczman, a przypomnij mi ile masz m2 a ile mb rurek zużyłeś?...
> Bo tu ludzie piszą o długościach grubo ponad-kilometrowych i rozstawach 8-15cm max!. 
> "Oszczędni"...
> 
> Z ostatnich postów widzę, że chociaż kolega Robdk ma rozsądną ilość mb w odniesieniu do pow. użytkowej.
> Wiem, wiem że wszystko zależy od posadzki i ociepleń, ale do jasnej #$%#@ żeby w pokojach dawać co 10cm? No, 15cm to czasem moooooże być wskazane...
> 
> Mi po gruuubym przewymiarowaniu wyszło 600mb dla 120m2. Ale wg obliczeń powinno być ok 400....


U mnie rurki co 20 cm i strefy brzegowe co 15 cm zrobione z początków pętli. Najpierw meander w strefie brzegowej a dalej ślimak. Zakupiłem 3 x 200m i z każdego krążka zostało po 40 m.

Rozstaw i moc liczona pod zapotrzebowanie lekko przewymiarowane.

Obecnie puszczam w podłogę 30 stC i mam 16-17 stopni w domciu. Jeszcze nie mam założonej wentylacji a tylko przepusty w stropie niczym nie zabezpieczone. Strop betonowy Teriva ocieplony 20 cm styropianem. Poddasze nieużytkowe i nieogrzewane. 
Uważam, że to całkiem niezły wynik jak na pierwszy sezon grzania i jeszcze nie skończone wszystkie prace zapewniające energooszczędność jak WM.

----------


## Conrad&Beata

jak obliczyć zapotrzebowanie na moc i rozstaw rurek, tylko OZC, czy sa jakies prostsze metody? 
W sumie nurtuje mnie kwestia, jak dam rurki gęsto to niższa temp, dla kondensata lepsza bo oszczędniej? jeżeli przeciw jest tylko koszt rurek to jakoś mnie to nie przeraża, czy są jeszcze jakieś inne aspekty żeby nie dawać rur za gęsto? 
Mój projekt, wszędzie podłogówka, sciany BK styro 15 cm sciany, 10 podloga, okna 3 szyby cieple, poddasze 25 welna. dachowka, piec kondensat. 
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/z-podd...,1,2.htm?nr=69

PODDASZE: (4 obiegi) całość co 15 cm, w pokojach panele, w lazience płytki plus drabinka na osobnym obiegu, biorąc pod uwagę przenikalność cieplna to temp powinna być troche wyższa w łazience, tak jak to powinnno być wg założeń. bo powierzchnie podobne. 
PARTER:
łazienka co 10 cm na tej samej petli wiatrolap i cześć holu przy watrolapie, plus drabinka na osobnym obiegu w lazience
salon z holem (bez scianki działowej), 3 petle,  strefy brzegowe co 15 cm, (okolo metr od scian zewnetrznych początkiem rurki, gresy do okoła) reszta co 20 cm, (na środku w salonie pole z paneli)
kuchnia co 15 cm, 1 petla, gres
pokój co 15 cm, panele
garaz, grzejnik przewymiarowany na oddzielnej petli z kotłownią, tam temp nizsza.

 Sugestie mile widziane.

----------


## cieszynianka

> *łazienka co 10 cm na tej samej petli wiatrolap i cześć holu przy watrolapie*, plus drabinka na osobnym obiegu w lazience
> salon z holem (bez scianki działowej), 3 petle,  strefy brzegowe co 15 cm, (okolo metr od scian zewnetrznych początkiem rurki, gresy do okoła) reszta co 20 cm, (na środku w salonie pole z paneli)
> kuchnia co 15 cm, 1 petla, gres
> pokój co 15 cm, panele
> garaz, grzejnik przewymiarowany na oddzielnej petli z kotłownią, tam temp nizsza.
> 
> *Sugestie mile widzian*e.


Tego nie rób!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
W łazience ma być bardzo ciepło, w wiatrołapie raczej nie, bo i po co  :ohmy: 
Jak dasz na jednej pętli wiatrołap i łazienkę to będziesz musiała mieć w obu pomieszczeniach tę samą temperaturę, czyli albo za zimno w łazience, albo za ciepło w wiatrołapie  :bye:

----------


## bajcik

> W sumie nurtuje mnie kwestia, jak dam rurki gęsto to niższa temp, dla kondensata lepsza bo oszczędniej? jeżeli przeciw jest tylko koszt rurek to jakoś mnie to nie przeraża, czy są jeszcze jakieś inne aspekty żeby nie dawać rur za gęsto?


http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post3304577

----------


## odaro

> Tego nie rób!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> W łazience ma być bardzo ciepło, w wiatrołapie raczej nie, bo i po co 
> Jak dasz na jednej pętli wiatrołap i łazienkę to będziesz musiała mieć w obu pomieszczeniach tę samą temperaturę, czyli albo za zimno w łazience, albo za ciepło w wiatrołapie


Jest tylko jedno ale że sama podłogówka zazwyczaj podkreślam zazwyczaj sama nie wystarczy do ogrzania łazienki do 24st.

----------


## gp69

> Sugestie mile widziane.


Ja ma tylko jedną. ZRÓB OZC.
Jeśli koszt dodatkowych rurek Cię nie przeraża, to tym bardziej wykonanie OZC nie powinno.
Z OZC wszystko będzie prostsze ...

----------


## netspiker

> Ja ma tylko jedną. ZRÓB OZC.
> Jeśli koszt dodatkowych rurek Cię nie przeraża, to tym bardziej wykonanie OZC nie powinno.
> Z OZC wszystko będzie prostsze ...


a gdzie można znaleźć OZC?

----------


## gp69

Tego się nie znajduje  :Smile: 
To się robi, za pomocą programu Audytor OZC, 
lub zleca komuś, kto potrafi to dobrze zrobić.
Ja wybrałem tą drugą opcję ...

----------


## fenix2

Mam takie pytanie.
Planuje 2 obiegi: grzejniki poddasze i piwnica, parter podłogówka.
Czy są jakieś przeciwwskazania żeby zawór 3D i pompka do podłogówki była również w kotłowi a sam rozdzielacz na parterze ?

----------


## netspiker

[QUOTE=gp69;4562556]Tego się nie znajduje  :Smile: 
To się robi, za pomocą programu Audytor OZC, 
QUOTE]

miałem na myśli gdzie można znaleźć ten program, bo czytałem, że wiele osób piszących na tym wątku robiło takie obliczenia samodzielnie

----------


## gp69

http://www.sankom.pl/do-pobrania

----------


## plamiak

> Mam takie pytanie.
> Planuje 2 obiegi: grzejniki poddasze i piwnica, parter podłogówka.
> Czy są jakieś przeciwwskazania żeby zawór 3D i pompka do podłogówki była również w kotłowi a sam rozdzielacz na parterze ?


Nie wnikam czemu chcesz mieć grzejniki na poddaszu... Przeciwwskazanie widzę jedno: w tym układzie będziesz musiał dać dłuższy pion podlogówki, równolegle z pionem grzejników. Gdybyś dał mieszacz przy rozdzielaczu, z kotlowni wychodziłby tylko jeden pion - goracej wody. Troche mniej rur...

----------


## fenix2

> Przeciwwskazanie widzę jedno: w tym układzie będziesz musiał dać dłuższy pion podlogówki, równolegle z pionem grzejników. Gdybyś dał mieszacz przy rozdzielaczu, z kotlowni wychodziłby tylko jeden pion - goracej wody. Troche mniej rur...


Zgadza się. Ale 2 piony i tak bym puścił bo pompka od grzejników w kotłowni będzie.
A wolał bym żeby podłogówka nie miała zasilanie przez pompkę od grzejników.
Nie wiem czy zrozumiale się wyraziłem.

----------


## Foczki

> Ja mam nieco ponad 400 na 100 m2 posadzki ogrzewanej.
> Mógłbym mieć i 300 ale wiem to dopiero dzisiaj.
> Przeważnie rozstaw co 20 cm , salon 30 cm, łazienka i wiatrołap co 10 cm.
> Dobierałem do zapotrzebowania .


To są obecnie najczęstsze rozstawy z jakimi spotykamy się przy obecnych standardach w budownictwie.
Wiatrołap różnie - bardzo zależy jakie drzwi itp. Można też dać mniejszy rozstaw i obniżyć do 16° temp obliczeniową, po co więcej jeżeli są podwójne drzwi?
Czasem nawet nie da się więcej wycisnąć z małej powierzchni podłogi, tym bardziej że często jest to w dodatku powierzchnia zastawiona szafkami - tak jak w łazienkach wanną, brodzikiem itp.

Odnośnie pracy pompy - prędkość należy dobrać oczywiście jak najniższą i sprawdzić czy wszystkie pętle są odpowiednio wygrzane, u mnie np. jak chodzi na 1 biegu to nie dogrzewa wszystkich pętli, te z największym oporem są chłodniejsze, tak że muszę mieć minimum 2 bieg. (pętle są do 100 metrów 16 mm). Pompa powinna pracować 24 h, ewentualnie w nocy można wyłączyć na kilka godzin jak chcemy uzyskać obniżenie nocne.

Jeszcze wcześniej była mowa o nagrzaniu domu po dłuższej nieobecności - z doświadczenia można to zrobić podłogówką w 15 godzin po tygodniowym wychłodzeniu do 14°  :smile:  bez specjalnego kombinowania i kotłem 12 kW.

P.S. Koledzy  :smile:  nie piec tylko kocioł  :smile:  wszak wodę podgrzewa a nie powietrze.

----------


## Foczki

> Tego nie rób!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> W łazience ma być bardzo ciepło, w wiatrołapie raczej nie, bo i po co 
> Jak dasz na jednej pętli wiatrołap i łazienkę to będziesz musiała mieć w obu pomieszczeniach tę samą temperaturę, czyli albo za zimno w łazience, albo za ciepło w wiatrołapie


Jeżeli w łazience jest inne źródło ciepła jak np. grzejnik to i tak też może być. Albo jak łazienka nie ma okna i graniczy z drugą łazienką i ma małą powierzchnię to też może się okazać że jest to rozwiązanie rozsądne.

Skąd stwierdzenie że jeżeli dwa pomieszczenia są ogrzewane tą samą pętlą to muszą mieć tę samą temperaturę??? Jest to absolutnie nieprawdziwe. Można najpierw ciepłą wodę wpuścić do łazienki na gęsty rozstaw a później wychłodzoną na mniejszym rozstawie wpuścić do innego pomieszczenia. A jeszcze bardziej zależy to od zapotrzebowania ciepła tych pomieszczeń.

Conrad&Beata - zagęszczanie rurek to nie wszystko - w końcu wyjdzie taka długość że woda całkowicie się wychłodzi.

----------


## plamiak

> Zgadza się. Ale 2 piony i tak bym puścił bo pompka od grzejników w kotłowni będzie.
> A wolał bym żeby podłogówka nie miała zasilanie przez pompkę od grzejników.
> Nie wiem czy zrozumiale się wyraziłem.


Rozumiem, ale myślę że nie ma ryzyka "podkradania" wody przez tą pompę na rozdzielaczu, przecież bardzo dużo takich układów już działa.

----------


## Foczki

Podkradanie wody będzie występować, opór przepływu przez grzejnik jest mniejszy niż przez pętle podłogowe więc dopóki termostat na grzejniku się nie przymknie woda będzie podkradana. Problem będzie występować tylko w momentach rozgrzewania pomieszczeń.

----------


## plamiak

Nie sądzę... przecież ten rozdzielacz będzie czerpał wodę z pionu poprzez zawór mieszający, pompa przy tym rozdzielaczu ma zapewnić cyrkulację wody w tym "małym obiegu". Mieszacz powinien na tyle stłumić przepływ wody z pionu do rozdzielacza.

----------


## cieszynianka

> Jeżeli w łazience jest inne źródło ciepła jak np. grzejnik to i tak też może być. Albo jak łazienka nie ma okna i graniczy z drugą łazienką i ma małą powierzchnię to też może się okazać że jest to rozwiązanie rozsądne.
> 
> *Skąd stwierdzenie że jeżeli dwa pomieszczenia są ogrzewane tą samą pętlą to muszą mieć tę samą temperaturę??? Jest to absolutnie nieprawdziwe. Można najpierw ciepłą wodę wpuścić do łazienki na gęsty rozstaw a później wychłodzoną na mniejszym rozstawie wpuścić do innego pomieszczenia.* A jeszcze bardziej zależy to od zapotrzebowania ciepła tych pomieszczeń.


I w takiej sytuacji grzanie tylko kompleksowe - wsio razem  :sad: 
Nie wyobrażam sobie takiej sytuacji, że nie mogę ogrzewać samej łazienki :mad: . Ja muszę mieć w łazience ciepło, więc łazienka była u nas ogrzewana do końca czerwca, a potem od początku września. Pozostałe pomieszczenia były sukcesywnie odłączane lub dodawane do grzania w zależności od potrzeb (zewnętrzna temperatura). Tak sobie myślę, że w tym układzie grzanie wiatrołapu do końca czerwca i potem już od września nie miałoby sensu, byłoby zupełnie niepotrzebne. 
Dlatego łazience na wspólnej pętli z wiatrołapem mówię stanowcze nie  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:

----------


## fenix2

> Nie sądzę... przecież ten rozdzielacz będzie czerpał wodę z pionu poprzez zawór mieszający, pompa przy tym rozdzielaczu ma zapewnić cyrkulację wody w tym "małym obiegu". Mieszacz powinien na tyle stłumić przepływ wody z pionu do rozdzielacza.



Nie wiem czy wystąpi 'podkradanie'. Pewnie to zależy od rożnych czynników jak średnica rur i moce pomp. 
Ale jeżeli pompa od grzejników nie będzie działać to woda będzie zaciągana "przez nią" przez pompę od podłogówki.

----------


## swistak81

> Dlatego łazience na wspólnej pętli z wiatrołapem mówię stanowcze nie


1. Jak napisały Foczki - bez problemu można mieć 2 różne temperatury w łazience i wiatrołapie mając je na jednej pętli.
2. Przyznając rację Cieszyniance - chcąc mieć kontrolę nad oboma pomieszczeniami niezależnie - nie robi się ich na jednej pętli.
3. W większości przypadków ciężko osiągnąć obliczeniowe 20st w wiatrołapie. Jest tam zazwyczaj zbyt mała powierzchnia podłogi i z reguły duuuuże ziiiiimne drzwi.
   Ja dając płytki, rozstaw 10cm ledwo dochodzę do obliczeniowej mocy (a w pozostałych pomieszczeniach mam spokojnie po 30% zapasu mając panele i 20-25cm rozstawy rurek).

Można końcem pętli podgrzać korytarz/hall. Są z reguły w środku domu i mają zapotrzebowanie 20-70W (raptem kilka metrów rurki).
Można dać drabinkę na początku łazienkowej pętli (ale nadal mamy łazienkę jako całość odseparowaną od reszty).
Ja daję każde pomieszczenie na osobnej pętli.

----------


## cieszynianka

> 1. 
> 
> Ja daję każde pomieszczenie na osobnej pętli.


No ja też tak mam i nie wyobrażam sobie mieć inaczej, właśnie dlatego, żeby mieć możliwość włączania i wyłączania ogrzewania pomieszczeń w zależności od potrzeb  :yes:

----------


## Foczki

> Dlatego łazience na wspólnej pętli z wiatrołapem mówię stanowcze nie


I ja również, choć teoretycznie możliwe jest raczej bez sensu.

Również puszczaniu wody do podłogówki przez osobny grzejnik łazienkowy typu "ręcznikowiec" mówię stanowczo nie.
Powinno być na osobnych pętlach choćby ze względu na podsuszenie ręczników latem bez grzania podłogi.

----------


## cieszynianka

No i doszliśmy do porozumienia  :yes:  :big grin:

----------


## netbet

słuchajcie .... mam pytanie:

- dlaczego do podłogówki wszyscy pakują rury PEX/al/ PEX a nie zwykłe PPR??

jedna i druga wytrzyma 10 bar
jedna i druga wytrzyma temp. 50 oC
jedna jest tańsza od drugiej o jakieś 30-40%( ppr tańszy )

----------


## Jani_63

Ale Pex ma warstwę antyndyfuzyjną "Al" która zapobiega przedostawaniu się tlenu do wody, który przyczyna się do szybszego zniszczenia metalowych elementów instalacji.

----------


## netbet

..no dobra.. a po ilu latach elementy metalowe ulegną zniszczeniu ( jakiemu zniszczeniu? ) jeśli rura nie będzie miała magicznej warstwy Al..???

znaczy że padną połączenia przy rozdzielaczu? zaworki? .... te akurat są zawsze na wierzchu i ich wymiana nie sprawia kłopotu..

słaby argument na korzyść pex'a...

----------


## 1950

to wystarczy zastosować pexa zamiast alupexa i później możesz się dzielić doświadczeniami na forum,

nie lepiej mieć pewność za kilkaset złotych

----------


## netbet

tu nie chodzi o kilkaset złotych , tylko o uzasadnienie niestosowania rur PPR do systemu ogrzewania podłogowego...

"najlepszy doradca" ... od czego ??... a.. doczytałem - ogrzewanie?
toś błysnął ....a uwagi są bezcenne...

może ktoś ma doświadczenia z takimi rurami?

----------


## 1950

to naucz się czytać ze zrozumieniem,
pisał Ci *Jani 63* dlaczego alupex,

----------


## netbet

oj tam... zaraz mi karzesz wszystko czytac ze zrozumieniem... mało gramotny jestem,.... dlatego też trochę niżej zapytałem nieśmiało o czas ... 
pytam- bo nie wiem...ale wierz mi że sa tacy którzy kładą od 10 lat podłogówki tylko na ppr'ach... i to właśnie po "_dyskusji bez zrozumienia z mojej strony"_ z mini mam wątpliwości...

----------


## 1950

to że ktoś robi podłogówkę w pexie, to wcale nie znaczy, że robi to dobrze,
tlen jest jednym z najgorszych składników wody w centralnym ogrzewaniu,
nie chodzi tylko o osprzęt,
grzejniki bardzo nie lubią tlenu,

----------


## Jani_63

O wirnikach pomp nie wspominając.



> oj tam... zaraz mi karzesz wszystko czytac ze zrozumieniem... mało gramotny jestem,.... .


W takim razie proponuje przepytać starego dobrego wujaszka  Google 
On wie wszystko i zawsze tłumaczy tak że zrozumieć można  :yes:

----------


## netbet

czekaj...czekaj.. Jani... jak to było:




> Ale Pex ma warstwę antyndyfuzyjną "Al" która zapobiega przedostawaniu się tlenu do wody, który przyczyna się do szybszego zniszczenia metalowych elementów instalacji.


..czyli chodzi o "doładowanie" tlenem tlenku wodoru....

----------


## Foczki

Pex-Al-Pex to rura z warstwą aluminium jak nazwa wnosi oraz dwiema warstwami sieciowanego polietylenu wewnętrzną i zewnętrzną i można przyjąć że jest to najlepsze rozwiązanie. Czasem zamiast sieciowanego polietylenu stosuje się zwykły (pe zamiast pex) wtedy możemy otrzymać rurę Pex-Al-Pe.

Warstwa Al ma trzy zalety: - po pierwsze nie przepuszcza tlenu jak wspomniano, po drugie ładniej się rura układa a po trzecie ma mniejszy wsp rozszerzalności cieplnej.

Można zastosować tańsze rozwiązanie i położyć rury z warstwą EVOH zamiast aluminium. Wtedy zachowujemy jedną z zalet - brak przepuszczalności dla tlenu jednak tracimy dwie pozostałe. Takie rozwiązanie jest wystarczająco dobre dla rur do podłogówki i przy tym tańsze.

----------


## 1950

jest jedna bardzo ważna rzecz której nie mają pex-y,
brak pamięci kształtu,
jak to jest ważne, wie każdy kto układał podlogówkę,

----------


## Foczki

uhm, rozwinąłeś to co ja napisałem pod pojęciem łatwo się układa, tylko że to mało interesuje inwestora a instalator musi sobie poradzić z tą czy inną rurą. Jeżeli będzie instalator paprak to czy będzie to dobra rura czy nie i tak może spartolić ale mniejsza szansa że spartoli jak będzie miał PEXa z Al.

----------


## nysander

Na poczatku witam wszystkich i dziekuje za ogromna kopalnie wiedzy.

Czy jest sens robic podłogowe w garażu 37,5 m2? Zastanawiałem się nad zaprojektowaniem instalacji w 2 pętlach która utrzyma +5 C ale nie bardzo wiem czy nie bedzie wtedy ryzyka zamarzania czesci petli. wyzsza temp w garazu przyleglym do domu wg mnie nie ma uzasadnienia. ale z checia przeczytam wasze opinie, szczegolnie tych ktorzy jakies grzanie maja w garazu. 

instalacja w calym domu podlogowa + 2 drabinki w lazienkach wiec niskotemperaturowe ogrzewanie bedzie tylko z pieca na gaz kondensacyjnego (przynajmniej na ta chwile taki plan)

----------


## Jani_63

Garaż niezaizolowany termicznie od gruntu będzie sobie sam pobierał ciepło z niego i bez problemu przy temperaturach zewnętrznych -10oC  trzymał temperaturę dodatnią 3-5oC pod warunkiem że brama będzie szczelnie zamontowana. Także część ciepła przenikająca przez ściany oddzielające go od ogrzewanego domu będzie podnosiła temperaturę wnętrza garażu
Więc jeśli tylko takie temperatury mają być w nim utrzymywane to bez sensu robić ogrzewanie podłogowe.
Zdecydowanie lepszym rozwiązaniem jest poprowadzenie zasilania pod jakiś grzejnik (kaloryfer) i używać go doraźnie w przypadku dużego, długotrwałego spadku temperatury zewnętrznej.

----------


## nysander

Czyli jeżeli będę miał dookoła garażu 20cm styropianu bo tak wychodzi z bryły budynku (kontynuacja ocieplenia domu) i od góry to od dołu powinna być tylko zbrojona wylewka?

trochę to rozwiązanie gryzie się z tym że w bryle garażu (projekt z161 ze strony z500.pl) planuje umiejscowić sobie coś ala warsztat ogrzewany tak +18 czyli pod nim muszę robić ocieplenie i ogrzewanie. 

Scianę domu od strony garażu i tego pomieszczenia planuje izolować tez 20cm styropianu.

----------


## kulca

ja mam garaż w bryle, 38mkw, z kanałem, zrobiłem jedna pętle, co 30cm, ma 115m, jak miałem ją uruchomioną w garażu było około 18 stopni (tak mam zaprojektowane ogrzewanie), teraz tą pętlę odłączyłem, w garażu przy zamkniętych drzwiach do domu jest 5 stopni, przy otwartych 10, pod wylewką 10cm styro, pod płytą kolejne 10cm

----------


## nysander

czyli przy odpowiednim zaizolowaniu garażu dookoła planowane przeze mnie +5 będzie bez żadnego dodatkowego ogrzewania?

----------


## kulca

powinno być jeśli garaż w bryle domu, i szczelna brama

----------


## nysander

Garaż nie jest bezpośrednio w bryle. wygląda to tak, przy czym garaż będzie obrócony o 90 stopniu (wystawa północno zachodnia bramy garażu)

----------


## kulca

czyli jakby wolnostojący, wiem tyle, że praktycznie u żadnego znajomego z garażem murowanym nie spadła temperatura poniżej zera, ale wg mnie warunkiem jest tu brak izolacji od ziemi (i takie te garaże są), więc ogrzewanie podłogowe odpada, zrób jak radził ktoś wcześniej, załóż tam grzejnik ścienny i gdy będziesz potrzebował ciepełka po prostu go uruchomisz, a bez niego będzie geotermalne ogrzewanie  :smile:

----------


## krzysztof5426

Dla samochodziku i jego akumulatorka temperatura 2 - 6 oC jest idealna zimą.

----------


## Jani_63

> (...)
> trochę to rozwiązanie gryzie się z tym że w bryle garażu (projekt z161 ze strony z500.pl) planuje umiejscowić sobie coś ala warsztat ogrzewany tak +18 czyli pod nim muszę robić ocieplenie i ogrzewanie. 
> 
> Scianę domu od strony garażu i tego pomieszczenia planuje izolować tez 20cm styropianu.


 To zastanów się ile ma być tych stopni, +5 czy +18  :smile: 
Mimo izolacji ściany między domem a garażem jakaś część ciepła będzie do niego przenikać. Głównym grzejnikiem odpowiedzialnym za utrzymanie temperatury na plusie będzie podłoga garażu (grzejnik geotermalny).
Ten planowany warsztacik pewnie będziesz wykorzystywał sporadycznie, więc jak pisałem wcześniej zrób doprowadzenie pod grzejnik, zainstaluj taki przewymiarowany żeby wydolił i jak będziesz potrzebował to se go odkręcisz i po paru minutach ręce Ci juz nie będą grabiały.
A wtedy będziesz mógł sobie dłubać tak długo aż Cię żona przywoła do porządku.  :big grin:

----------


## netspiker

Czy jest tutaj ktoś kto ma do odsprzedania taker do wbijania spinek?

----------


## plamiak

Na jeden dom... to nie jest niezbędne narzędzie. Ja w dwóch domach większą część spinek wbijałem ręką w gipsie - miałem złamaną prawą rękę w dwóch miejscach.

----------


## Mr_Mabram

> Czy jest tutaj ktoś kto ma do odsprzedania taker do wbijania spinek?


A ja sobie zrobiłem narzędzie do spinek bardzo proste. Weź sobie kawałek rurki fi 25 czy 30mm cienka scianka zaklep jeden koniec tak,( żeby można było wlożyć spinkę) i wytnij ten koniec w łuk. W ten sposób masz idealne narzędzie do wbijania spinek  :smile:  Oszczędzisz przy tym palce  :smile:

----------


## kulca

jeśli nie kładziesz jakiegoś cuda dedykowanego, tzn. styro z folią alu przyklejoną, a zwykły styro i folie, bez problemu ręką sobie powbijasz, szkoda kasy na taker

----------


## adam2007

> Jak sprawdzacie temp. zasilania ?
> 
> U mnie jest tak:
> 1.Zakupiłem 2 termometry przylgowe , jeden zamontowałem na rurze od zasilania , drugi na powrót. Na zasilaniu temp. skacze w zależności czy piec grzeje czy nie od 23 do 30C. Dodam ,że pompa chodzi prawie non-stop. Temp na powrocie jest ok. 22C.
> 
> Przystawiłem termometr do podłogi i była w zależności od miejsca od ok. 19 do 20,5 C.
> 
> Temp. w domu mam 18C. Jak wieje mocno to spada do 17.
> 
> ...




Witam,

A więc sprawdziłem rady szanownych kolegów z forum aby pompa podłogowa chodziła cały czas na mniejszym biegu i rezultaty:

- temp. na piecu podwyższona z 38/39C do 43 C
- na zasilaniu podłogówki gdy piec ładował  było ok 36/37 C
- pompa Wilo star 25/4 1 bieg

I niestety temp. w domu podczas ostatnich mrozów tam gdzie podłogówka oprócz łazienki spadła do16,5 C mimo podwyższenia wartości na piecu.
Z obserwacji wynika ,że temp. na powrcie prawie się nie zwiększyła mimo ze podniosłem na zasilaniu.

Rozmawiałem ze swoim hydraulikiem i powiedział ,że na 99 %pompa jest za słaba ,nie nadąża pompować wody i wymieniać jej.Po prostu podłoga odbiera ciepło z rurek przez które to przepływ jest za mały ciepłej wody i schładza je.Powinna być 25/60. Grzejniki grzeją dobrze, w łazience tez podłoga cieplejsza bo krótsza pętla. Hydraulik powiedział ,że przestawienie tej pompy na jeszcze niższy bieg to błąd bo zmniejszam przepływ ciepłej wody i zanim np. dojdzie do końca pętli , to już może być schłodzona.
Dziś przestawiłem na noc pompę na najwyższy bieg i temp. lekko wzrosła już w nocy.

Pytałem o sprzęgło, twierdzi ,że to nie tu jest przyczyna. Przyczyną tego ,że mimo że ,podwyższam temp. na piecu i na zasileniu podłogówki ,a nie zmieniającej się temp. na powrocie jest za słaba wydajność pompy do podłogówki ?

Pytanie do Was? Czy faktycznie tak może być ?

----------


## kulca

hmm, u mnie pompa piecowa zasila, ale mam tylko podlogówkę, około 1000m, jak na zasilaniu dałbym 36/37 stopni to w domu było by 24 stopnie ciepła

----------


## plamiak

Jeśli ta pompa nie daje rady to raczej dlatego że ułożono z dużo rur, albo gdzieś jest zdławiony przepływ. U mnie (i w drugim domu też) pompy 25/40  pracują na minimum. Kazda ma do przepchnięcia ok. 700 m rur, przepływy są niewidoczne na rotametrach. Zasilanie wczoraj 31 stopni, w domu ciepło.

----------


## adam2007

> Jeśli ta pompa nie daje rady to raczej dlatego że ułożono z dużo rur, albo gdzieś jest zdławiony przepływ. U mnie (i w drugim domu też) pompy 25/40  pracują na minimum. Kazda ma do przepchnięcia ok. 700 m rur, przepływy są niewidoczne na rotametrach. Zasilanie wczoraj 31 stopni, w domu ciepło.


Nie mam pojęcia ile tam może być rur. Sądzę ,że ok. 600/700mb. Układane są ok.10cm rozstawem. Czasem rzadziej np. w wiatrołapie.

Rurki wychodzące z zasilania są jednakowo ciepłe, a zawory na rozdzielaczu są na maxa odkręcone więc gdzie może być jeszcze dławienie ?

----------


## robdk

Coś masz nie tak. Tak jak *kulca* napisał, przy tej temperaturze to powinieneś mieć gorąco. U mnie podłogówka na 30 stC i jest 19-20 stC w domciu, a jeszcze nie skończony.
Najwyraźniej jest problem z ucieczką ciepła. Jak jest ocieplony domek? Czy wszystkie otwory technologiczne pouszczelniane? Jak z wentylacją? Jaka wilgotność powietrza?

----------


## adam2007

> U mnie podłogówka na 30 stC i jest 19-20 stC w domciu


Mówisz o temp. na zasileniu czy na powrocie ?

Dom : mur 38 porotherm + 12ocieplenia stryro
Wełna na skosach i w stropie drewnianym 25 cm.
Wentylacja grawitacyjna.
Otwory technologiczne- nie wiem o jakie chodzi ale takich nie mam chyba.

----------


## robdk

> Mówisz o temp. na zasileniu czy na powrocie ?
> ...


temperatura na zasileniu podłogówki

----------


## fenix2

Ile styropianu masz na podłodze ?

----------


## adam2007

> temperatura na zasileniu podłogówki


U mnie na zasileniu jak mam 30 C to na powrocie także ok. 20 /21

Własnie o to chodzi ,że czy mam 36 na zasileniu czy 30 , powrót taki sam a w domu 16,5 stopnia. I to mnie dziwi.

----------


## adam2007

> Ile styropianu masz na podłodze ?


jak dobrze pamiętam 3 warstwy po 4cm na przekładkę + 3cm ten z ekranem srebrnym czyli 15 cm.

----------


## qwert

ja na zasilaniu mam 27stC, na powrocie 25stC. przy temp zew -4 noc i 0 dzien. w domu 20 - 23 stC 
grzeję 200m2, dom dobrze ocieplony, sama podłogówka.

mysle,że masz za długie pętle.

----------


## adam2007

> ja na zasilaniu mam 27stC, na powrocie 25stC. przy temp zew -4 noc i 0 dzien. w domu 20 - 23 stC 
> grzeję 200m2, dom dobrze ocieplony, sama podłogówka.
> 
> mysle,że masz za długie pętle.


Czyli mocniejsza pompa jest zasadną podstawą rozumowania.

Ponadto czytałem w poradnikach ,że temp. miedzy zasileniem a powrotem powinna być 10-15 C a Ty masz 2 C .

----------


## fenix2

Skoro zwiększenie biegu pompy spowodowało podwyższenie temp. to może wskazywać na za długie pętle. 
Albo masz źle wyregulowane przepływy. Albo to i to.

----------


## qwert

mam 2 st. bo mam dobrze ocieplony dom i małe straty.
przy mrozach -15stc, na zasilaniu miałem 29 stc. w porywach 30. na powrocie o 2 st mniej.

pompa u mnie chodzi na najniższym biegu i grzeje cały dom.

mysle,ze albo masz duże straty ciepła albo źle pętle poprowadzone (za długie, coś nie tak z instalacją), albo to i to.

----------


## cieszynianka

> mam 2 st. bo mam dobrze ocieplony dom i małe straty.
> przy mrozach -15stc, na zasilaniu miałem 29 stc. w porywach 30. na powrocie o 2 st mniej.
> 
> pompa u mnie chodzi na najniższym biegu i grzeje cały dom.
> 
> mysle,ze albo masz duże straty ciepła albo źle pętle poprowadzone (za długie, coś nie tak z instalacją), albo to i to.


*Qwert*, napisz proszę czy jedziesz na pogodówce czy bez  :roll eyes:

----------


## adam2007

> Skoro zwiększenie biegu pompy spowodowało podwyższenie temp. to może wskazywać na za długie pętle. 
> Albo masz źle wyregulowane przepływy. Albo to i to.


A czym te przepływy można wyregulować ? Rotametry czy jest inny sposób ?

Tak jak pisałem rurki wychodzące z zasilania są na dotyk równomiernie rozgrzane.

----------


## adam2007

> mam 2 st. bo mam dobrze ocieplony dom i małe straty.
> przy mrozach -15stc, na zasilaniu miałem 29 stc. w porywach 30. na powrocie o 2 st mniej.
> 
> pompa u mnie chodzi na najniższym biegu i grzeje cały dom.
> 
> mysle,ze albo masz duże straty ciepła albo źle pętle poprowadzone (za długie, coś nie tak z instalacją), albo to i to.


No dobrze to skoro obniżyłem temp. na piecu tak ,aby w momencie ładowania na zasilaniu w podłogówce była ok.30 C i nadal mam 22 na powrocie to jak to wytłumaczyć.
W straty nie wierze bo mam dom ocieplony, grube mury+styro, 15 cm styro pod rurkami więc to wykluczam.Izolacje zostały zrobione starannie. Fundamenty ocieplone styropianem zbliżonym do XPS.

----------


## HenoK

> Rurki wychodzące z zasilania są jednakowo ciepłe, a zawory na rozdzielaczu są na maxa odkręcone więc gdzie może być jeszcze dławienie ?


Rurki zasilania praktycznie zawsze będą miały tę samą temperaturę. Wyjątkiem byłaby tylko całkowicie zamknięta pętla. Bardziej istotna jest temperatura rurek powrotu przed wejściem do rozdzielacza.
Pisałeś, też że pomimo zmian na zasilaniu nie zmienia się temperatura na powrocie. Po jakim czasie mierzyłeś te zmiany? Temperatura zasilania zmienia się błyskawicznie, ale na wzrost temperatury powrotu trzeba poczekać nawet kilkanaście godzin (przy małych zmianach może to być nawet kilka dni).
Piszesz też o temperaturze zasilania "gdy kocioł ładuje". Jak długie są okresy, kiedy kocioł ładuje w stosunku do przerw w jego pracy? Jeżeli np. kocioł ładuje przez 1h, a potem jest godzina przerwy, to średnia temperatura ładowania spada do połowy (zamiast parametrów 30/22 powinieneś liczyć 26/22 -> zasilanie/powrót).
Moim zdaniem, bez prostej nawet automatyki tego nie opanujesz. Automatyką może być prosty regulator pokojowy (np. Auraton 2005), podłączony do pompki obiegowej podłogówki. Przy takim sterowaniu zawór termostatyczny będzie dbał o nie przekraczanie temperatury na zasilaniu (na początek możesz ustawić go dosyć wysoko, np. na 40 st. C), a sterownik pokojowy zadba o temperaturę w pomieszczeniach.
Być może konieczna będzie regulacja samej podłogówki - przydławienie niektórych pętli, tak, aby ustawić właściwą temperaturę w pomieszczeniach.

----------


## HenoK

> mnie też się wydaje że to wina pomieszania kaloryferów z podłogówką bez zkryzowania obiegu kaloryferów


Z tego co pisał Adam, to grzejniki nie są zasilane z rozdzielacza podłogówki : http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4547523

----------


## adam2007

> mnie też się wydaje że to wina pomieszania kaloryferów z podłogówką bez zkryzowania obiegu kaloryferów, i po włączeniu pompy woda płynie tam gdzie ma najłatwiej czyli przez kaloryfery, a tam gdzie ma trudniej to po prostu płynie tylko trochę
> 
> *adam2007* proponuje zrobić próbę i na chwilę zakręcić grzejniki w ogóle, a potem napisać co z tego wyszło


Właściwie to chyba nic się nie dzieje jak zakręce grzejniki. Są one niezależne od podłogówki.
Grzejniki nie są podłączone do podłogówki a na pewno nie do rozdzielacza. W rozdzielaczu mam 6 pętli w tym 2 są krótkie bo na łazienke i wiatrołap. Dwie pętle są dłuższe na salon. Reszta w normie.
Powiem szczerze ,że nie ma jakis wielkich długości tych pętli. Na dole mam ok 55m2 podłogówki na 6 pętlach. Jest to raczej normalna standardowa instalacja : zasilanie rozdzielacza , przed rozdzielaczem zawór ESBE, potem pompa , dalej zasilanie i powrót z trójnikiem za pomocą którego wraca woda z powortu i z pieca. Mogę wieczorem wrzucić zdjęcie jakby to pomogło.

----------


## qwert

> *Qwert*, napisz proszę czy jedziesz na pogodówce czy bez


mam pogodówkę, czujnik z siłownikiem na zaworze 3 dr.
byłem włsnie sprawdzić w piwnicy temp. i na zailaniu do podłogówki jest 26stC, na powrocie 23stC.
W domu 22 stC (w łazienkach 23), na dworze -2 stC.

Dom bez reku, ale to inna historia  :wink:

----------


## Piczman

> *Qwert*, napisz proszę czy jedziesz na pogodówce czy bez


No kup se wreszcie tą pogodówkę,  :smile:  , dla mnie nie ma lepszego sposobu sterowania podłogówką !
U mnie przy 0 C za oknem, zasilanie 24 C a w domu 22 C .
Ostatnio znowu zacząłem się bawić dławieniem przepływów żeby wymusić wyższą temp. w łazience ale jakoś nie mogę dojść.
Niby jest lepiej ale zasilanie musi być 3-4 C wyższe i pompa na wyższym biegu.
Chyba sobie grzejniczek powieszę z grzałką, tak będzie najprościej.
Z doświadczenia wiem że odpowiednia moc grzejnika podłogowego w każdym pomieszczeniu musi być dobrana jak najdokładniej.
Namawiam do poważnego podejścia do tematu, oszczędza to potem sporo czasu i nerwów na wyregulowanie.

----------


## qwert

pogodówka musi być. to gwarantuje bezobsługowosc systemu i stabilne temp.
w łazienkach mam ręcznikowce + podłogówka, to gwarantuje 23stC.
niczego nie dławię, wszystkie pętle otwarte na maxa. 
zawory termostatyczne okazały się niepotrzebne.
ale jak by sie komuś kiedyś chciało bawić , to ma czym kręcić.

jedyna ręczna regulacja, to potencjometr, który przesuwa krzywą grzewczą równolegle w zakresach od -3 do + 6 stC.

i to używam, tzn, teraz gdy cieplej na dworze i dużo słońca obniżyłem temp. na zasilaniu o 1st.
Pewnie w listopadzie o ten 1 st podniosę.
ot cała regulacja ogrzewania w domu.

----------


## adam2007

> U mnie na zasileniu jak mam 30 C to na powrocie także ok. 20 /21
> 
> Własnie o to chodzi ,że czy mam 36 na zasileniu czy 30 , powrót taki sam a w domu 16,5 stopnia. I to mnie dziwi.




No to moi mili Panowie/nie muszę powiedzieć ,że 2 doby po podniesieniu prędkości pompy na 3bieg i obniżeniu temp. na piecu z 41C do 38C, a na zasilaniu podłogówki ok.28-30 temp. w domu wzrosła mi z 16,5 do ponad 18C.Podłoga jest wyraźnie cieplejsza do tego nawet w oddalonym salonie również grzeje równomiernie. Zaczynam naprawdę wierzyć , że mój hydraulik miał rację.

Ps. Mam też na uwadze to, że temp. na zewnątrz wzrosła , ale wcześniej nawet na tych temp. było ok. 17 C. max.

Pozdr,

----------


## cieszynianka

> *No kup se wreszcie tą pogodówkę*,  , dla mnie nie ma lepszego sposobu sterowania podłogówką !
> U mnie przy 0 C za oknem, zasilanie 24 C a w domu 22 C .
> Ostatnio znowu zacząłem się bawić dławieniem przepływów żeby wymusić wyższą temp. w łazience ale jakoś nie mogę dojść.
> Niby jest lepiej ale zasilanie musi być 3-4 C wyższe i pompa na wyższym biegu.
> Chyba sobie grzejniczek powieszę z grzałką, tak będzie najprościej.
> Z doświadczenia wiem że odpowiednia moc grzejnika podłogowego w każdym pomieszczeniu musi być dobrana jak najdokładniej.
> Namawiam do poważnego podejścia do tematu, oszczędza to potem sporo czasu i nerwów na wyregulowanie.


Dzięki za radę, ale problem w tym, że ją mam i się zastanawiam, żeby ją wy.......eliminować  :mad:

----------


## Piczman

A niby dlaczego ?
No chyba że masz wysoka krzywą grzewczą i pokojówki do tego, wtedy może to źle współpracować.
Może jakieś szczegóły? Pisałaś coś o tym? Może przegapiłem ?

----------


## cieszynianka

> A niby dlaczego ?
> No chyba że masz wysoka krzywą grzewczą i pokojówki do tego, wtedy może to źle współpracować.
> Może jakieś szczegóły? Pisałaś coś o tym? Może przegapiłem ?


Już piszę  :yes: 
Mam niezależne sterowanie każdego pomieszczenia (termostat + siłownik). 
Zaraz się wytłumaczę po co mi to, zanim na mnie nakrzyczą  :big grin: 
Potrzebuję mieć możliwość stopniowego włączania i wyłączania grzania pomieszczeń. Np. łazienkę ogrzewaliśmy do końca czerwca, podczas, gdy inne pomieszczenia już wcześniej zostały odcięte. Podobnie jesienią, już od początku września grzała się łazienka i "komputerownia", a pozostałe pomieszczenia dopiero w miarę potrzeb. Mam też nieużywany pokój, w którym normalnie wystarczy 17 stopni, natomiast gdy mamy gości z noclegiem, wtedy dostaje normalną temperaturę na czas ich pobytu. Potem znowu 17.
Poza tym w róznych pomieszczeniach chcę mieć różne temperatury, np. łazienka 24, dzienny 21, sypialnia i garderoba 19 itd., co najłatwiej kontrolować w ten sposób.
Niestety pogodówka bruździ, bo wyłącza piec wtedy, kiedy zechce - zgodnie z krzywą grzewczą. Nawet jeśli niektóre pomieszczenia jeszcze mają zapotrzebowanie  :mad: 
Mam teraz krzywą 0,6. Przy niższej był problem z dogrzaniem łazienki do tych 24 stopni, innym pomieszczeniom wystarczyło.
Na domiar wszystkiego mam przewymiarowany piec  :mad: 
No i dlatego się zastanawiam czy tej pogodówki nie wy....łączyć  :big lol:

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

> Już piszę 
> Mam niezależne sterowanie każdego pomieszczenia (termostat + siłownik). 
> Zaraz się wytłumaczę po co mi to, zanim na mnie nakrzyczą 
> Potrzebuję mieć możliwość stopniowego włączania i wyłączania grzania pomieszczeń. Np. łazienkę ogrzewaliśmy do końca czerwca, podczas, gdy inne pomieszczenia już wcześniej zostały odcięte. Podobnie jesienią, już od początku września grzała się łazienka i "komputerownia", a pozostałe pomieszczenia dopiero w miarę potrzeb. Mam też nieużywany pokój, w którym normalnie wystarczy 17 stopni, natomiast gdy mamy gości z noclegiem, wtedy dostaje normalną temperaturę na czas ich pobytu. Potem znowu 17.
> Poza tym w róznych pomieszczeniach chcę mieć różne temperatury, np. łazienka 24, dzienny 21, sypialnia i garderoba 19 itd., co najłatwiej kontrolować w ten sposób.
> Niestety pogodówka bruździ, bo wyłącza piec wtedy, kiedy zechce - zgodnie z krzywą grzewczą. Nawet jeśli niektóre pomieszczenia jeszcze mają zapotrzebowanie 
> Mam teraz krzywą 0,6. Przy niższej był problem z dogrzaniem łazienki do tych 24 stopni, innym pomieszczeniom wystarczyło.
> Na domiar wszystkiego mam przewymiarowany piec 
> No i dlatego się zastanawiam czy tej pogodówki nie wy....łączyć


Od lat steruję pogodówką moje ogrzewanie podłogowe i nie narzekam.
Patrze jaka jest pogoda i włączam  lub wyłączam co nie co.... :big grin: 

Jak latem wyłączyłem podłogę w łazience i małżowina wlazła po dwóch 
dniach boso na zimne płytki - takiego wrzasku narobiła ,że pogodówka w łazience
od tego czasu jest constans.... :big lol:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Od lat s*teruję pogodówką moje ogrzewanie podłogowe* i nie narzekam.
> Patrze jaka jest pogoda i włączam  lub wyłączam co nie co....
> ...


Napisz proszę, jaką masz krzywą  :yes:

----------


## qwert

cieszynianka, a może wywal te siłowniki?

nie mam siłowników( na szczęscie wybiłem sobie z głowy w ostaniej chcwili, choć okablowanie już było zrobione).

to co osiągasz siłownikami, mam bez nich.

tzn. w łazienkach 24stC, bo tam są niezależnie od podł. ręcznikowce. Gdy w maju wyłączam podłogówkę, ręcznikwce dogrzewają łazienkę i jest ciepło.

w pokoju nieużywanym, podłogówka jest zakręcona na rozdzielaczu i jest tam 15stC. W słoneczne dni 20.

cała reszta domu, wszystkie pętle są otwarte i chodzą na wodzie o temp. jaką ustali siłownik na zaworze 3 dr. podpięty do czujnika temp. zew.

mam na powrotach pętli termostaty do podłogówki, ale też nie uzywam.

----------


## cieszynianka

> cieszynianka, a może wywal te siłowniki?


 :ohmy:  Ale jak wtedy będę stopniowo, w zależności od potrzeb wyłączać poszczególne pomieszczenia na koniec sezonu i potem odwrotnie na początku?
Nie chciałabym być zmuszona wyłączać i włączać ogrzewania w całym domu naraz. Trzeba by było bawić się w grzebanie w skrzynkach, tym bardziej, że nie w różnych pomieszczeniach potrzebuję różnych temperatur. No i ta potrzeba ogrzewania od czasu do czasu nieużywanego pokoju też tylko na parę dni. Bardzo mi zależy na tej mobilności ogrzewania i zróżnicowaniu temperatur  :yes: 
Jest to bardzo wygodne, bo np. przed świętami wyłączamy ogrzewanie w pralni i wtedy mamy taką czasową chłodnię na "kulinaria"   :big grin:

----------


## qwert

hm, a co daje dogrzewanie nieużywanego pokoju? czym grzejesz?

----------


## cieszynianka

> hm, a co daje dogrzewanie nieużywanego pokoju? *czym grzejesz?*


Tym samym  :big grin: 
Normalni termostat nastawiony na 17 stopni, ale jak trzeba kogoś przenocować, to się przekręca na 20 albo inaczej według upodobań gościa. Potem znowu na 17 stopni.
Tyle, że w pokojach na górze rurki w ścianach, a nie w podłodze, szybciej reaguje.
A to dogrzewanie jest po to, coby nocujący nie szczękał zębami z zimna  :roll eyes:

----------


## tolofalk

Mam dylemat i nie wiem czy jest możłiwy do rozwiąznia sposobem który przyszedł mi na myśl. Otóż w łazience pozmieniały sie mocno plany w efekcie połowa łazienki / ok. 4 m2 pozbawone jest ogrzewania podłogowego/ na granicy strefy ogrzewanej i nieogrzewanej znajduje sie grzejnik drabinkowy. Pomyślałałem sobie że bruzdownicą zrobię kanały na szerkość rurki i głegokość ok 5 cm / jastrych ma ok. 8cm/ ułożę rurę i uzupełnię nowym jastrychem. Pozostaje oczywiście wątpliwoęć i to poważna czy nie będzie pekała taka poorana wylewka? Czy rozwiązanie takie jest wogóle dopuszczalne i bezpieczne? 
pozdr

----------


## plamiak

> Napisz proszę, jaką masz krzywą


Krzywa jest ustawiona do konkretnego obiektu, nic nie da jeśli napiszę że u mnie jest 0.4 z przesunięciem +4.
Odnośnie Twojego problemu: ja również sugeruję odłączenie siłowników. Napisałaś kiedyś że masz duże zużycie gazu -  może to dlatego że pomieszczenia wychładzały się jedno od drugiego? Może to "zaoszczędzone" przez siłowniki ciepło trzeba było potem dostarczyć w wiekszej ilości? Czytając o Twojej instalacji nasuwa mi sie na myśl słowo "przekombinowanie".... 
To nie wymaga inwestycji: odłącz siłowniki ( mam nadzieje że bez zasilania są otwarte) i ogrzewaj wszystkie pomieszczenia stale - poprzez stały przepływ.Wielu użytkowników ma takie rozwiązanie - ja również - mam nadzieje że nie trzeba będzie od nowa regulować przepływów. Za 5 dni zobaczysz czy jest różnica.

----------


## redlum

plamiak - mam podobna instalacje i bardzo sobie ją chwalę - a odłączenie siłowników - przyniesie inne rezultaty - zostaną zamknięte

cieszynianka - w jaki sposób pogodówka odłącza ci zasilanie kotła - gdy niektóre pomieszczenia tego potrzebują? IMHO pogodówka utrzymuje dana temperaturę na kotle w zależności od temperatury na zewnątrz. Więc jak przy wyższych temperaturach zewnętrznych potrzebujesz lekkiego dogrzania - to niestety trzeba lepiej ustawić krzywą grzewczą.

----------


## gp69

Osoby, które radzą Cieszyniance odłączenie termostatów pokojowych nie uwzględniają chyba tego, że potrzebna jest okresowa zmiana temperatury w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach.
Sterowanie pogodowe tego nie załatwi. Jeśli w każdym pomieszczeniu jest termostat  (a najlepiej, by był to termostat z regulacją PI - proporcjonalno-całkującą), skłaniałbym się do odłączenia sterowania pogodowego i w razie potrzeby ręcznie na kotle ustawiałbym temperaturę wody w obiegu CO (jeśli w ogóle zajdzie taka potrzeba).
Ostatnio zapoznałem się z działaniem niemieckiego systemu sterowania ogrzewaniem "ThermoZyklus". Zrezygnowano tam w ogóle ze sterowania pogodowego. 
(Temperatura wody może jednak być regulowana, w zależności m. in. od różnicy temperatur  pomiędzy temperaturą oczekiwaną i rzeczywistą, ale bez uwzględnienia temperatury zewnętrznej)

----------


## plamiak

No właśnie ja  - i nie tylko - odradzam "okresowe zmiany temperatury w pomieszczeniach". Nie widzę ekonomicznego uzasadnienia.

----------


## qwert

chodzi o to, ze reg. temp w poszczególnych pom. przy ogrz. podł. to sprawa trudna. podlogówka nie nadaje się do reg. z taką dynamiką jak ogrz. grzejnikowe np.

takie włączanie i wył. pom. oszczędnosci nie przyniesie. odłączenie pogodówki może przynieść straty. pokoje zaczną się nagrzewać, w tym czasie wyjdzie słońce, co przy słabej dynamice i sterowalności podłogówki, spowoduje ,że zrobi sięza gorąco.

lepiej pogodzić się z konkretną temp. w poszcz. pom. i nie kręcić tym.

mam w łazienkach 23st, w sypialni 20 st, w salonie i kuchni 22st., w niużywanym pokoju 15 st. i tak jest przez cały sezon.

dzięki temu, za   ogrzewanie (180m2 i piwnica) i cwu za poprzedni sezon (8 mcy) zapłaciłem  1970zł.

a wyłączenia pralni raz na miesiąc można zrobić ręcznie w skrzynce, a najlepiej się z tego wyleczyć.

raz ustawić i zapomniec.

----------


## face

ja okresowo zmieniam o 0,5*C na ster pokojowym, najlepsze ze uklad rozpoczyna prace w tych samych godzinach co dzien ok 13-14 i 5-6 rano

temp zasilania steruje pogodowka

temp w pomieszczeniach ok, spalanie gazu ok

----------


## Piczman

No to doszlismy do całej prawdy i tylko prawdy jeśli chodzi o sterowanie podłogówką.
Do pełnego sukcesu brakuje tylko OZC dla każdego z pomieszczeń osobno i odpowiedni projekt .
Potem działa idealnie !
U mnie rano było -17 C na wysokości 2 m, w domu +22 C i zasilanie 28 C .
Powrót do domu z pracy wygląda tak że przez godzinę zachwycam się swoim ciepłym i przyjaznym domem.
I to codziennie  :smile:

----------


## bladyy78

Panowie potrzebuje szybkiej porady jak skracane macie złączki pex przy rozdzielaczu? Kupiłem złączki nakręcane 16x3/4 i teraz zastanawiam się jak je przykręcić do rozdzielacza bo nie mają uszczelki. Czy skręca się je na pakuły, czy trzeba dokupić uszczelkę?

----------


## robdk

Powinien być oring, ale pakuły też dadzą radę, tyle, że nie będzie to estetyczne. Acha pakuły najlepiej na pastę...

----------


## plamiak

Po pierwsze: to muszą być złączki do rozdzielacza - nie w każdej hurtowni je mają i są dość drogie. Po drugie: uszczelnienie odbywa się przez uszczelkę, żadnych pakuł.

----------


## Piczman

> Po pierwsze: to muszą być złączki do rozdzielacza - nie w każdej hurtowni je mają i są dość drogie.


U mnie te złączki kosztowały tyle co rozdzielacz z rotametrami, mocno się zdziwiłem kupując je ,,,
Też uważam że muszą być uszczelki.

----------


## bladyy78

To co mam to są złączki do rozdzielacza tylko że nie maja uszczelek, dzięki panowie za porady jadę dokupić do nich uszczelki.

----------


## 1950

najpierw sprawdź czy masz nyple w rodzielaczach z podtoczeniami (eurokonus)

----------


## Piczman

> najpierw sprawdź czy masz nyple w rodzielaczach z podtoczeniami (eurokonus)


Dokładnie, Ja nie miałem nypli tylko gwinty wewnętrzne w listwie rozdzielacza .

----------


## 1950

izłączka z nyplem musi współgrać,
jeżeli jest nypel płaski, złączka musi być płaska i musi być uszczelka,
jeżeli są nyple z podtoczeniami to złączka też musi być podtoczona i robi się to na zacisk na pierścieniu,

----------


## qwert

> No to doszlismy do całej prawdy i tylko prawdy jeśli chodzi o sterowanie podłogówką.
> Do pełnego sukcesu brakuje tylko OZC dla każdego z pomieszczeń osobno i odpowiedni projekt .
> Potem działa idealnie !
> U mnie rano było -17 C na wysokości 2 m, w domu +22 C i zasilanie 28 C .
> Powrót do domu z pracy wygląda tak że przez godzinę zachwycam się swoim ciepłym i przyjaznym domem.
> I to codziennie


mam to samo. przy czym u mnie było - 15 o 6 rano. O 9 słońce waliło prosto w okna, zrobiło się -5 stc.temp na zasilaniu z 28 spadła na 25.
nasłoneczniona podłoga przestała oddawać ciepło. ale podłoga się nie wystudza, bo cały czas krąży w niej woda o tem. zasilania. jak słońce zajdzie, ciepło odda.



jak by zachowały się siłowniki bez pogodówki przy takim scenariuszu?

----------


## gp69

> O 9 słońce waliło prosto w okna, zrobiło się -5 stc.temp na zasilaniu z 28 spadła na 25.
> nasłoneczniona podłoga przestała oddawać ciepło. ale podłoga się nie wystudza, bo cały czas krąży w niej woda o tem. zasilania. jak słońce zajdzie, ciepło odda.
> 
> jak by zachowały się siłowniki bez pogodówki przy takim scenariuszu?


1) Temperatura zasilania wody nie zmienia się.

2) Inteligentny regulator temperatury (PI lub Fuzzy Logic) wykrywa, że temperatura w pomieszczeniu zwiększa się, zaczyna stopniowo zamykać zawór na rozdzielaczu. (To stopniowo nie oznacza stopnia otwarcia/zamknięcia lecz czas otwarcia/zamknięcia). Stara się utrzymać stałą temperaturę w pomieszczeniu.

3) W pomieszczeniach, gdzie słońce nie dociera (a więc nie ma zwyżki temperatury z powodu słońca) temperatura pozostaje stabilna.

W punkcie 3) widzimy przewagę tego systemu nad sterowaniem pogodowym.

----------


## Piczman

Czyli elektroniczne sterowanie przepływem w każdej pętli osobno.
Działa to chociaż skutecznie ?

----------


## adam2007

> No to doszlismy do całej prawdy i tylko prawdy jeśli chodzi o sterowanie podłogówką.
> Do pełnego sukcesu brakuje tylko OZC dla każdego z pomieszczeń osobno i odpowiedni projekt .
> Potem działa idealnie !
> U mnie rano było -17 C na wysokości 2 m, w domu +22 C i zasilanie 28 C .
> Powrót do domu z pracy wygląda tak że przez godzinę zachwycam się swoim ciepłym i przyjaznym domem.
> I to codziennie



Jak to możliwe ,że przy zasilaniu podłogówki 28C masz 22 C w domu ?

Może mylisz z powrotem.  Ja u siebie na piecu miałem 38C, zasilenie podłogówki ( jak ładowanie) ok. 30 C i 18,5 miałem w domu.
Fakt ,że być może za słabą mam pompę co już wspominałem ale i tak nie wiem czy się o tyle podniesie.
Pozdr,

----------


## Piczman

Nie, nie pomyliłem się.
W tamtym roku było 34-35 C w takich warunkach, teraz nie przekraczam 28 C .
Jak koło 0 C za oknem to zasilanie mam śmiesznie niskie, 1-2 stopni wyższe niż temp. w pomieszczeniach .
Dobry przepływ i niskie zapotrzebowanie na ciepło dają taki efekt.

----------


## qwert

> 3) W pomieszczeniach, gdzie słońce nie dociera (a więc nie ma zwyżki temperatury z powodu słońca) temperatura pozostaje stabilna.
> 
> W punkcie 3) widzimy przewagę tego systemu nad sterowaniem pogodowym.


ja tej przewagi nie widzę, mam ten sam efekt bez bajerów. tzn stabilna temp. w pomieszczeniach nasłonecznionych i nie nasłonecznionych.
oczywiscie, jak słonce grzeje prostopadle do okna 3m x 2m, to nie ma siły, robi sie 23stC.
ale tu siłowniki wiele by nie pomogły?

----------


## gp69

> ja tej przewagi nie widzę, mam ten sam efekt bez bajerów. tzn stabilna temp. w pomieszczeniach nasłonecznionych i nie nasłonecznionych.
> oczywiscie, jak słonce grzeje prostopadle do okna 3m x 2m, to nie ma siły, robi sie 23stC.
> ale tu siłowniki wiele by nie pomogły?


W przypadku dużego nasłonecznienia w jakimś pomieszczeniu również efekt jest lepszy przy zastosowaniu indywidualnego sterowania pętlą, bo zasilanie danej pętli jest całkowicie zamknięte (np. jeśli temperatura w pomieszczeniu przekroczy 1,5 stopnia temperaturę nastawioną).

----------


## adam2007

> Nie, nie pomyliłem się.
> W tamtym roku było 34-35 C w takich warunkach, teraz nie przekraczam 28 C .
> Jak koło 0 C za oknem to zasilanie mam śmiesznie niskie, 1-2 stopni wyższe niż temp. w pomieszczeniach .
> Dobry przepływ i niskie zapotrzebowanie na ciepło dają taki efekt.


Spoko. To mój pierwszy sezon grzania więc może będzie lepiej w przyszłym sezonie.

Na czym polega u ciebie dobry przepływ i niskie zapotrzebowanie? Jak masz ocieplony dom?

----------


## Piczman

Zapotrzebowanie szczytowe to ok. 3 KW .
Z tym przepływem chodziło o to że pętle nie są zdławione i rurki jest mało, jej łączna długość to nieco ponad 400 mb.
Podłogówka na 100 m2 czyli na całości .

----------


## adam2007

> Zapotrzebowanie szczytowe to ok. 3 KW .
> Z tym przepływem chodziło o to że pętle nie są zdławione i rurki jest mało, jej łączna długość to nieco ponad 400 mb.
> Podłogówka na 100 m2 czyli na całości .


To rzadko rozstawione są te rurki chyba. U mnie jest na dole z 55m2 podłogówki i rurek pewnie z 500mb albo wiecej , nie wiem dokładnie ile im poszło.

----------


## Piczman

Oprócz wiatrołapu i łazienki rozstaw rurek to 20-30 cm.

----------


## adam2007

> Oprócz wiatrołapu i łazienki rozstaw rurek to 20-30 cm.


Widziałem w Twoim dzienniku  i faktycznie dosyć rzadko masz je rozstawione.Ja mam dużo więcej i dlatego pompa potrzebuje więcej przepchać wody i stad mi gorzej grzeje. Jak założę mocniejszą pompę to przepływ będzie lepszy i powinno już dobrze grzać przy niskim zasilaniu.

----------


## muchrem

Zamierzam kupić rozdzielacz do ogrzewania podłogowego z termostatycznym zaworem mieszającym na 6 obwodów. Który wybrać? I czemu służy zawór nadmiarowy różnicy ciśnienia w rozdzielaczu nr.2?
Nr.1

Dane techniczne rozdzielacza:

    * Liczba sekcji: 6 + sekcja sp-odp
    * Uchwyty: 2 sztuki
    * Belki: 2 sztuki
    * Rotametry z nyplem: 6 sztuk
    * Wkładki z nyplem: 6 sztuk
    * Złączki 16x3/4": 12 sztuk
    * Odpowietrznik automatyczny Afriso: 2 sztuki
    * Zawór spustowy: 2 sztuki
    * Zawór zwrotny 1": 1 sztuka
    * Zawór TZM ESBE VTA 1": 1 sztuka
    * Pompa HALM HUP A 25/40 - 130 mm ze śrubunkami mosiężnymi: 1 sztuka
    * Zawory kulowe motylkowe ze śrubunkiem 3/4": 2 sztuki
    * Nyple, redukcje , kolanka : komplet
    * Rozstaw sekcji: 50 mm
    * Grubość ścianki bocznej: 4 mm
    * Grubość ścianki bocznej przy gwintach: 6 mm

Nr.2


W skład zestawu wchodzi:

1.Belka rozdzielacza - 2 szt.
2.Uchwyt rozdzielacza - komplet
3.Śrubunki do pompy - komplet
4.Pompa Grundfos 15/40 - 130mm - 1 szt.
5.Zawór termostatyczny ESBE VTA - 1 szt.
6.Rotametr - komplet
7.Zawór termostatyczny - komplet
8.Odpowietrznik automatyczny AFRISO - 1 szt.
9.Zawór spustowy 1/2" - 1 szt.
10.Odpowietrznik ręczny - 1 szt.
11. Złączki, zawory - komplet
12.Rura karbowana z nakrętkami
13.Zawór nadmiarowy różnicy ciśnienia

----------


## brachol

mam takie pytanie odnośnie rozdzielacza a mianowicie instalator twierdzi że w moim przypadku nie trzeba montować rozdzielacza z osobną pompą tylko wystarczy pompa od pieca
będę miał 4 obwody podłogowki pomieszczenia mają powierzchnie: 10, 4, 6 i 10 m2, piec De Detrich MCR II 24 mówi prawdę czy nie? I jaki u mnie rozdzielacz zastosować najlepiej?

----------


## bladyy78

Chce podziękować  za pomoc uszczelki dokupione i złączki pozakręcane nic nie cieknie. A tu link do złączek do których musiałem dokupić płaskie gumowe uszczelki http://allegro.pl/zlaczka-gw-16x3-4-...468612944.html. Teraz się zastanawiam czy te złączki to wogóle są do rozdzielaczy? Jednak skoro nic nie cieknie to już ich nie będę ruszał.

----------


## kulca

Piczman skąd u Ciebie taka różnica w stosunku do zeszłego roku?
ja utrzymuję w domu około 19 stopni, przy -8 pogodówka daje temp zasilania 30 stopni, krzywą mam chyba 0,35, ale w ostatnich mroźnych dniach idzie mi 12-16m3 gazu :/
faktem jest że nie mam jeszcze drzwi wewnętrznych i z garażu który odłączyłem troszku piździ do domu, mam nadzieję że przyszły sezon będzie łaskawszy  :smile:

----------


## Mr_Mabram

> mam takie pytanie odnośnie rozdzielacza a mianowicie instalator twierdzi że w moim przypadku nie trzeba montować rozdzielacza z osobną pompą tylko wystarczy pompa od pieca
> będę miał 4 obwody podłogowki pomieszczenia mają powierzchnie: 10, 4, 6 i 10 m2, piec De Detrich MCR II 24 mówi prawdę czy nie? I jaki u mnie rozdzielacz zastosować najlepiej?


Myślę, że twój instalator ma rację. Włąsciwie planuję taki sam zestaw (kocioł) tyle że 24 obwody podłogówki i wszystko na pompie od kotła.

----------


## Piczman

> Piczman skąd u Ciebie taka różnica w stosunku do zeszłego roku?


Też jestem zaskoczony.
No ale jak sobie przypomnę smród przez pierwsze 3 miesiące po przeprowadzce to zaczyna mi się układać.
Murowałem z pustaków nasiąkniętych wodą i wilgoci było bardzo dużo.
Poza tym cała budowa trwała rok.
Myślę że za rok będzie jeszcze ciut lepiej, tzn. bardziej sucho i oszczędniej  :smile:

----------


## swistak81

> 1) Temperatura zasilania wody nie zmienia się.
> 
> 2) Inteligentny regulator temperatury (PI lub Fuzzy Logic) wykrywa, że temperatura w pomieszczeniu zwiększa się, zaczyna stopniowo zamykać zawór na rozdzielaczu. (To stopniowo nie oznacza stopnia otwarcia/zamknięcia lecz czas otwarcia/zamknięcia). Stara się utrzymać stałą temperaturę w pomieszczeniu.
> 
> 3) W pomieszczeniach, gdzie słońce nie dociera (a więc nie ma zwyżki temperatury z powodu słońca) temperatura pozostaje stabilna.
> 
> W punkcie 3) widzimy przewagę tego systemu nad sterowaniem pogodowym.


Jak panowie chcecie by to działało z ogrzewaniem podłogowym, które ma minimum kilkugodzinną bezwładność?!
To nie kaloryfery...

----------


## gp69

> Jak panowie chcecie by to działało z ogrzewaniem podłogowym, które ma minimum kilkugodzinną bezwładność?!
> To nie kaloryfery...


Nie sterują tym zwykłe termostaty, ale "uczące się". One wiedzą z jaką prędkością rośnie temperatura i tak sterują zaworem na rozdzielaczu by zadana temperatura nie została przekroczona (lub niewiele).

----------


## face

z czujnikiem temp w pomieszczeniu i w podlodze, przec co maja dane jak i w jakim czasie zmienia sie temp w pomieszczeniu od temp podlogi

----------


## Jani_63

A co w drugą stronę?
Temperatura zewnętrzna potrafi spadać znacznie szybciej niż podłogówka się nagrzewać, co może się przekładać na znacznie szybsze oziębianie.

----------


## gp69

> A co w drugą stronę?
> Temperatura zewnętrzna potrafi spadać znacznie szybciej niż podłogówka się nagrzewać, co może się przekładać na znacznie szybsze oziębianie.


Taka zmiana temp. zewnętrznej nie przekłada się na natychmiastową zmianę wewnątrz.
Budynek ma swoją bezwładność. 
Zresztą, w zależności od bezwładności cieplnej instalacji ustawia się jeden z parametrów takiego regulatora temperatury.

----------


## face

> A co w drugą stronę?
> Temperatura zewnętrzna potrafi spadać znacznie szybciej niż podłogówka się nagrzewać, co może się przekładać na znacznie szybsze oziębianie.


tyle ze podloga w sezonie grzewczym ma zawsze temp min taka jaka w pomieszczeniu zadana czyli jesli w pomieszczeniu 21* to podloga ma ok 21-22* po jakims czasie bezczynnosci gdy sterowanie zalaczania kotlem za pomoca sterownika pokojowego, podloga ma bezwladnosc duza nie tylko przy nagrzewaniu ale rowniez przy oddawaniu ciepla i ma to cieplo skumulowane w sobie na wlasnie takie sytuacje, sterowanie pogodowe do temp zasilania dodatkowo zwieksza szybkosc reakcji ukladu

przy sterowaniu wylacznie pogodowym problemu tez nie ma poniewaz charakter pracy wnet ciagly a temp zasilania zmienia sie dynamicznie od temp zewn

----------


## face

> mam takie pytanie odnośnie rozdzielacza a mianowicie instalator twierdzi że w moim przypadku nie trzeba montować rozdzielacza z osobną pompą tylko wystarczy pompa od pieca
> będę miał 4 obwody podłogowki pomieszczenia mają powierzchnie: 10, 4, 6 i 10 m2, piec De Detrich MCR II 24 mówi prawdę czy nie? I jaki u mnie rozdzielacz zastosować najlepiej?


wystarczy pompa od pieca, a rozdzielacz z rotametrami aby latwiej wyregulowac temp w petlach
jesli grzejniki przystosowane do niskiej temp zasilania to ok, jesli maja pracowac przy temp wyzszej niz 45* to powinienes dac zawor mieszajacy

----------


## Jani_63

Bezwładność cieplna budynku. OK.
Ale o tej bezwładności budynku nie wspominasz przy obniżaniu temperatury.
Obniżenie temperatury zasilania nie zmieni dynamicznie oddawania ciepła prze podłogówkę ani oddawania ciepła skumulowanego w ścianach.
Czy źle myślę?

----------


## swistak81

> Nie sterują tym zwykłe termostaty, ale "uczące się". One wiedzą z jaką prędkością rośnie temperatura i tak sterują zaworem na rozdzielaczu by zadana temperatura nie została przekroczona (lub niewiele).


Uczą się kiedy będzie słonko świecić a kiedy nie? Potrafią to przewidzieć z wyprzedzeniem? Ja chcę takie  :smile: .
To jak sterują to wiem, ale efekty tego zasterowania przyjdą zbyt późno...

----------


## gp69

Oczywiście, nie jest to system idealny. Tak samo jak sterowanie pogodowe.

W przypadku przegrzania nic się nie da zrobić, chyba że włączyć klimatyzacje.

----------


## face

> Bezwładność cieplna budynku. OK.
> Ale o tej bezwładności budynku nie wspominasz przy obniżaniu temperatury.
> Obniżenie temperatury zasilania nie zmieni dynamicznie oddawania ciepła prze podłogówkę ani oddawania ciepła skumulowanego w ścianach.
> Czy źle myślę?


oczywiscie ze nie zmieni dynamicznie, ale jesli masz sterownik temp wewnetrznej to on wylaczy kociol, sekcje, petle (w zaleznosci od rozbudowania systemu i jego sterowania) i nie bedzie efektu przegrzewania od podlogi a jedynie od slonka
gdy slonce zbytnio dogrzewa to zaslonki badz rolety pomoga

----------


## brachol

> wystarczy pompa od pieca, a rozdzielacz z rotametrami aby latwiej wyregulowac temp w petlach
> jesli grzejniki przystosowane do niskiej temp zasilania to ok, jesli maja pracowac przy temp wyzszej niz 45* to powinienes dac zawor mieszajacy


dzięki 
a ten zawór mieszający rozumiem po to żeby na podłogówkę nie szła za wysoka temperatura?

----------


## face

> dzięki 
> a ten zawór mieszający rozumiem po to żeby na podłogówkę nie szła za wysoka temperatura?


tak

----------


## fenix2

> I czemu służy zawór nadmiarowy różnicy ciśnienia w rozdzielaczu nr.2?


Do przeciwdziałania niepożądanemu wzrostowi różnicy ciśnienia w wypadku gdy np. byś pozamykał zawory.

----------


## fenix2

> dzięki 
> a ten zawór mieszający rozumiem po to żeby na podłogówkę nie szła za wysoka temperatura?


Po to żebyś sobie ustawił temp. jaką chcesz. Oczywiście jeżeli zawór jest termostatyczny.

----------


## cieszynianka

> Krzywa jest ustawiona do konkretnego obiektu, nic nie da jeśli napiszę że u mnie jest 0.4 z przesunięciem +4.
> Odnośnie Twojego problemu: ja również sugeruję odłączenie siłowników. Napisałaś kiedyś że masz duże zużycie gazu -  może to dlatego że pomieszczenia wychładzały się jedno od drugiego? Może to *"zaoszczędzone" przez siłowniki ciepło* trzeba było potem dostarczyć w wiekszej ilości? Czytając o Twojej instalacji nasuwa mi sie na myśl słowo "przekombinowanie".... 
> To nie wymaga inwestycji: *odłącz siłowniki ( mam nadzieje że bez zasilania są otwarte) i ogrzewaj wszystkie pomieszczenia stale* - poprzez stały przepływ.Wielu użytkowników ma takie rozwiązanie - ja również - mam nadzieje że nie trzeba będzie od nowa regulować przepływów. Za 5 dni zobaczysz czy jest różnica.


Słowniki nie są założone w celu oszczędzania zużycia, ale dla mobilności sterowania i mojej wygody.
Ja stale ogrzewam wszystkie pomieszczenia, z tym, że nieużywany pokój na niższej temperaturze, a jedynie w przypadku gdy jest potrzebny, na ten czas podwyższam temperaturę. Z pralnią przypadkiem wyszło, że może w okresach przedświąteczno-świątecznych robić za chłodnię, więc dlatego wtedy ją wyłączam z grzania.
Nie mam i nie chcę dobowego obniżania czy podwyższania temperatury, jedynie to "okresowe" w nieużywanym pokoju. Wątpię, żeby to robiło aż taką różnicę.
Moje zużycie gazu w zależności od temperatury zewnętrznej waha się od 5,5 m3 do 13 m3 (w te największe mrozy). Powierzchnia po podłogach to ok 200 m2, w tym garaż - niecałe 30 m2 (nieogrzewany, nie ma takiej potrzeby). Może to zużycie nie jest jakieś ogromne, ale zastanawiam się czy w przypadku odpięcia pogodówki byłoby mniejsze. 
Teraz wyszło też szydło z worka, mam przewymiarowany piec i tu chyba jest problem  :mad: 
A po moim hydrauliku słuch zaginął  :sad:

----------


## qwert

> Słowniki nie są założone w celu oszczędzania zużycia, ale dla mobilności sterowania i mojej wygody.
> Ja stale ogrzewam wszystkie pomieszczenia, z tym, że nieużywany pokój na niższej temperaturze, a jedynie w przypadku gdy jest potrzebny, na ten czas podwyższam temperaturę. Z pralnią przypadkiem wyszło, że może w okresach przedświąteczno-świątecznych robić za chłodnię,


 czy konieczne są siłowniki dla dwóch pomieszczeń, gdzie sporadycznie włączasz i wyłączasz grzanie?

ja mam termostaty na każdej pętli, i po pierwszym sezonie wyleczyłem się z kręcenia.

tłumienie jednych pętli a otwieranie innych powodowało, że nie sposób było zapanować nad temp. podłogówka była nie do ujarzmienia.

termostaty dostawały szału, potrafiły zamykać się i otwierać 30x na minutę.

teraz mam wszystkie pętle otwarte, za wyjątkiem jednego pokoju, który użytkowany jest okresowo, i tam jest zamknięte grzanie.
jak goście przyjada, to otworzę 2 dni wcześniej, bo podłogówka jest położona na styk, długo się nagrzewa.

ps wyleciał mi z głowy Twój zasadniczy problem. czemu chcesz tę pogodówkę wyłączyć?

----------


## muchrem

Czy przy próbie szczelności instalacji powietrzem należy na ten czas wykręcić i zaślepić automatyczne odpowietrzniki czy można je w inny sposób zablokować?
Jakim ciśnieniem sprawdzić instalację ogrzewania podłogowego i jakie są dopuszczalne zmiany ciśnienia?

----------


## kulca

a dokręcić się nie da na górze kurka odpowietrznika? powinno wystarczyć

----------


## cieszynianka

> *czy konieczne są siłowniki dla dwóch pomieszczeń, gdzie sporadycznie włączasz i wyłączasz grzanie?
> *
> ja mam termostaty na każdej pętli, i po pierwszym sezonie wyleczyłem się z kręcenia.
> 
> tłumienie jednych pętli a otwieranie innych powodowało, że nie sposób było zapanować nad temp. podłogówka była nie do ujarzmienia.
> 
> termostaty dostawały szału, potrafiły zamykać się i otwierać 30x na minutę.
> 
> teraz mam wszystkie pętle otwarte, za wyjątkiem jednego pokoju, który użytkowany jest okresowo, i tam jest zamknięte grzanie.
> ...


No właśnie tam dla wygody, żeby nie osiągać temperatury na chybił-trafił, tylko zgodnie z życzeniem.

U nas na szczęście termostaty działają dobrze, w niektórych pomieszczeniach włączają się częściej, w innych rzadziej, nie zauważyliśmy jak do tej pory, żeby dostawały kociokwiku  :big grin: 

Jeśli chodzi o pogodówkę, to dlatego myślę o jej odłączeniu, bo chciałabym mieć niższą temperaturę zasilania, a przy kombinowaniu z krzywą grzewczą jakoś nie bardzo umiem dojść do ładu. Przy krzywej 0,4 nie dogrzewa mi dolnej łazienki, z resztą pomieszczeń nie ma problemu. No i żeby podczas kąpieli nie dzwonić zębami  :big grin:  muszę mieć wyższą krzywą  :yes: 
Wiem też, że mam za duży kocioł, zastanawiam się czy w wersji bez pogodówki zmniejszyłoby się jego taktowanie. Jak myślisz?

----------


## plamiak

Ja przy podniesieniu tem. zasilania o 2 stopnie (przeunięcie krzywej 0,4 o +2 stopnie) , przydławiłem przepływy - w ten sposób w łazience zwiększyłem temperaturę, a w pozostalych pomieszczeniach - nie.

----------


## qwert

> Jeśli chodzi o pogodówkę, to dlatego myślę o jej odłączeniu, bo chciałabym mieć niższą temperaturę zasilania, a przy kombinowaniu z krzywą grzewczą jakoś nie bardzo umiem dojść do ładu. Przy krzywej 0,4 nie dogrzewa mi dolnej łazienki, z resztą pomieszczeń nie ma problemu. No i żeby podczas kąpieli nie dzwonić zębami  muszę mieć wyższą krzywą 
> Wiem też, że mam za duży kocioł, zastanawiam się czy w wersji bez pogodówki zmniejszyłoby się jego taktowanie. Jak myślisz?


to już sobie odpowiedziałaś.

jak zmniejszyłaś krzywą, to nie dogrzewało łazienki. jak obniżysz temp. zasilania to będzie to samo. zmniejszając krzywą obniżyłaś własnie temp. zasilania.

temp. zasilania powinna być możliwie najniższa, ale taka by było tak ciepło jak sobie tego życzysz w najzimniejszym pomieszczeniu.

u ciebie jest nim ta łazienka i względem niej ustawiaj system. albo dołóż tam grzejnik niezależny od systemu.

mam w łazienkach ręcznikowce, zasilane bezp. z buforu o temp 55stC.  dzieki temu łazienki są nieczułe na spadki temp. na zasilaniu podłogowym.

----------


## 1950

*cieszynianka* o jakim taktowaniu piszesz przy podłogówce?
w chwili obecnej, nie ma kotła który może taktować,
przede wszystkim, dotyczy to kotłów żeliwnych które nie mają modulacji,
po drugie, jeżeli w instalacji by były najlepsze grzejniki na świecie, najlepszego producenta,
wtedy, ze względu na bardzo mały zład na taktowanie kotła, nie pozwala automatyka

----------


## gp69

> tłumienie jednych pętli a otwieranie innych powodowało, że nie sposób było zapanować nad temp. podłogówka była nie do ujarzmienia.


Czy pompę obiegową masz elektroniczną ? 
Jeśli tak, to po zamknięciu 1 lub więcej pętli pompa powinna sama przejść na wolniejszy bieg.
Jeśli nie, to rzeczywiście zamknięcia jakiejś pętli spowoduje wzrost średniej temperatury na pozostałych.





> termostaty dostawały szału, potrafiły zamykać się i otwierać 30x na minutę.


 Jak wnoszę, termostaty "nie inteligentne", by gdyby były, to można ustawić minimalny czas załączenia na np. 5 minut.

----------


## bajcik

Te białe pokrętła to zwykłe zawory czy jakieś termostaty?

----------


## Piczman

> Te białe pokrętła to zwykłe zawory czy jakieś termostaty?


Zawory !

----------


## kulca

jak to jest, pompa powinna pracować przy podłogówce cały czas, czy tylko gdy piec grzeje? u mnie podłogówka chodzi na pompie piecowej, i nie mam raczej możliwości żeby cały czas pracowała, w pisali wcześniej w postach niektórzy że się podłoga wolniej wychładza przy przepływie cały czas, chyba że to odnosiło się do układu z buforem ciepła?

----------


## Piczman

Powinna pracować cały czas.
Ogrzewanie niskotemperaturowe daje w każdej chwili tyle energii co potrzeba, przerywając pracę pompy automatycznie zmniejszasz ilość energii "pchanej" w podłogę co powoduje niedogrzanie.
Ale można to pewnie tak wyregulować żeby jak już pompa pracuje to grzać wyższą temp. zasilania.
Kwestia "wytłumaczenia" tego automatyce pieca.
trza go wtedy oszukać.
Nie mam gaziaka ale w takiej sytuacji trzeba chyba pogodówkę dołożyć, wtedy piec nie wyłącza pompy.

----------


## kulca

mam pogodówkę i ona steruje ogrzewaniem
i jak grzeje to faktycznie, np. zapotrzebowanie z pogodówki jest 30, a z pieca leci 32

----------


## Piczman

No to niech się wypowie ten co ma piec gazowy.
Nie chce wprowadzać w błąd.
Reasumując, pompa powinna pracować cały czas, to daje ciągłość grzania i zapobiega wahaniom temp.

----------


## HenoK

> jak to jest, pompa powinna pracować przy podłogówce cały czas, czy tylko gdy piec grzeje? u mnie podłogówka chodzi na pompie piecowej, i nie mam raczej możliwości żeby cały czas pracowała, w pisali wcześniej w postach niektórzy że się podłoga wolniej wychładza przy przepływie cały czas, chyba że to odnosiło się do układu z buforem ciepła?


To zależy od sposobu sterowania ogrzewaniem. Przy sterowaniu pogodowym stała praca pompy obiegowej zapewnia możliwość monitorowania temperatury czynnika grzewczego i w zależności od niej i temperatury zewnętrznej włącza kocioł.
Dodatkowa zaletą jest przenoszenie pewnych, niewielkich ilości ciepła z pomieszczeń przegrzanych (np. przez słońce za oknem) do tych niedogrzanych (np. pomieszczenia od północy). Przeważnie jednak nie ma takiej potrzeby. U mnie pompa obiegowa pracuje razem z pompa ciepła (mam sterowanie pokojowe).

----------


## Piczman

Henryku, u Ciebie to trochę inna bajka, większość ma standardowo jastrych ok. 8 cm i to jest tyle.
Buforem bym tego nie nazwał jak niektórzy .

----------


## cieszynianka

> *cieszynianka* o jakim taktowaniu piszesz przy podłogówce?
> w chwili obecnej, nie ma kotła który może taktować,
> przede wszystkim, dotyczy to kotłów żeliwnych które nie mają modulacji,
> po drugie, jeżeli w instalacji by były najlepsze grzejniki na świecie, najlepszego producenta,
> wtedy, ze względu na bardzo mały zład na taktowanie kotła, nie pozwala automatyka


Piec nie pracuje stale, tylko się włącza i wyłącza, czym jak domniemywam, steruje pogodówka (chyba, że się mylę, to mnie wyprostujcie). Serwisant zdławił go z 24 na 11 KW, ale podobno z mocą startową nie da się nic zrobić. 
Moduluje od 8,5 KW, co jak w którymś wątku mówili, jest przyczyną włączania i wyłączania się pieca.

Chyba, że coś mam nie tak w ustawieniach  :sad:

----------


## Mr_Mabram

Witam teraz również mogę się pochwalić swoją podłogówką "tymi ręcami". W prawdzie już zalana ale jakoś nie było czasu prędzej. Mam dwa rozdzielacze po 12 obwodów. Pozdrawiam
http://img138.imageshack.us/i/24852139.jpg/
http://img200.imageshack.us/i/51260774.jpg/
http://img534.imageshack.us/i/89743134.jpg/
http://img202.imageshack.us/i/33680955.jpg/
http://img841.imageshack.us/i/79059425.jpg/
http://img153.imageshack.us/i/31287048.jpg/
http://img198.imageshack.us/i/82641945.jpg/

----------


## muchrem

Kupiłem taki rozdzielacz z termostatycznym zaworem mieszającym i pompą:


W domu będę miał rozdzielacz na 9 obwodów na grzejniki i 6 obwodów z powyższym rozdzielaczem na podłogówkę. Oba rozdzielacze będą znajdować się w jednym pomieszczeniu. Z kotłowni będzie rura miedziana 28 zasilająca oba rozdzielacze. Przy piecu będzie pompa do pchania wody w obieg. Czy jeśli pompa przy piecu nie będzie pracować to pompa przy rozdzielaczu pociągnie sobie wodę? Czy od kotłowni powinny być niezależne rury zasilające każdy rozdzielacz? Wolałbym jednak z jednym obiegiem rurą miedzianą 28 rozdzieloną na dwa rozdzielacze. Czy może się ktoś wypowiedzieć w tej kwestii?

----------


## fenix2

Pisałem o tym kilka postów wcześniej.
Pompa sobie pociągnie.

----------


## solakowka

Witam - mam problem z rozdzielaczem KanTherm 73A jak na rysunku


Czy da się nim wysterować temperaturę wchodząca na podłogę ?? Konkretnie chodzi o to ze z pieca wychodzi np 50st a na podłogę w zasilaniu tylko np 35st. Chodzi mi o podniesienie tej temperatury, lub zmniejszenie stopnia zmieszania z powrotem z podłogi. Instrukcje przestudiowałem jednak brak konstruktywnych wniosków. Wspomnę tylko ze nie mam kontaktu z instalatorstwem a jestem jedynie użytkownikiem wiec proszę o łopatologiczne porady

----------


## kulca

to na obrazku to rozdzielacz z pompą, nie widzę tu zaworu mieszającego, więc raczej tym ustrojstwem nie da rady

----------


## solakowka

... hmm swietnie... a jakies wskazowki jak to najtaniej i najmniej inwazyjnie zrobic ?? Lub moze inny sposob na podniesienie tej temperatury - kocio kondensat DeDietrich MCR II 24T to zakladam ze temp wyjsciowej z pieca nie bedziemy ruszac

----------


## kulca

producent podaje że to coś to układ mieszający z pompą, więc powinna być jakaś regulacja stopnia zmieszania, tylko gdzie?
czy masz tam założoną głowicę termostatyczną, na tym górnym zaworze po lewej?

----------


## solakowka

rozdzielacz jak na zdjęciu golas

----------


## bladyy78

Kolega powyżej ma racje mam podobny rozdzielacz zamontuj głowice taką jak w tym linku i wszystko będzie ładnie działało. Kolega mpoplaw jednak,  źle troszkę napisał głowicę montujesz w górnej belce w miejsce tego białego grzybka, a kapilarę mierzącą temperaturę na dolnej belce a nie na górnej. Jak tak zrobisz będziesz sobie ustawiał temperaturę tą głowicą.

----------


## rafsli_rs

W związku że jestem przed dzień, rozpoczęcia prac związanych z montażem instalacji CO, to mam pytanie dotyczące grzejnika podłogowego.
Zastanawiam się czy tego typu rozwiązanie zastosować przy drzwiach trasowych i balkonowych.
Czy ktoś z was już takie "cóś" założył ?
Co jest za, a co przeciw ?
Czy są może inne rozwiązania, np. tańsze i też praktyczne ?

----------


## solakowka

> Kolega powyżej ma racje mam podobny rozdzielacz zamontuj głowice taką jak w tym linku i wszystko będzie ładnie działało


....tak tylko zakładając ze w tej chwili rozdzielacz rozkręcony jest na max tzn bez tej głowicy przepływ jest maksymalny - to przykręcając ja ograniczę dostęp cieplej wody - a nie o to chodzi - chodzi o ograniczenie zmieszania z powrotem. Próbowałem krecić tym zaworem efekt był odwrotny. Sprawdzi się to w przypadku zasilania np kotłem na paliwa stale i grzejników gdzie woda ma wyższa temp i potrzeba ja na podłogówkę zbić... Inne sugestie ?? Jeśli się mylę poprawcie mnie

----------


## kulca

ale ten zestaw chyba nie miesza wody z powrotem, tylko przymyka lub otwiera zawór termostatyczny?

----------


## robdk

> Kolega powyżej ma racje mam podobny rozdzielacz zamontuj głowice taką jak w tym linku i wszystko będzie ładnie działało. Kolega mpoplaw jednak,  źle troszkę napisał głowicę montujesz w górnej belce w miejsce tego białego grzybka, a kapilarę mierzącą temperaturę na dolnej belce a nie na górnej. Jak tak zrobisz będziesz sobie ustawiał temperaturę tą głowicą.


W tym rozwiązaniu nie mamy kontroli temperatury zasilania a temperaturę powrotu. 
Ja osobiście nie lubię tych rozwiązań z bajpasem. Moim zdaniem lepsze sa rozdzielacze z podmieszaniem na zaworze trójdrogowym (wtedy możliwa jest automatyka) lub trójdrogowym zaworem termostatycznym. Wtedy reguluje się stopniem podmieszania niezależnie od temperatury zasilania z kotła.

----------


## solakowka

Skontaktowałem sie z KanTherm i uzyskałem informacje - górny zawór w podłączeniu z głowica i kapilara - służy do ograniczenia temperatury wpływającej na rozdzielacz, natomiast dolny zawór na powrocie (w tym samym miejscu tylko na dolnej belce) ustawia wg wykresu i wyliczeń - stopień zmieszania w zakresie 0-100%

----------


## bladyy78

Zestaw ten miesza tylko już w rozdzielaczu ciepłą wodę z kotła z  chłodnymi powrotami z podłogówki. Głowica termostatyczna zaś odczytuje temp. z rozdzielacza i gdy jest ona za wysoka przymyka dopływ temp. wody zasilającej do momentu aż temperatura w rozdzielaczu nie spadnie. 
Solakowka napisz jaśniej o co Ci tak naprawdę chodzi i co chcesz uzyskać bo nie rozumiem twojego problemu? Dlaczego chcesz zmniejszać zmieszanie z powrotem? Jeżeli to zrobisz to podłogówka może przestać grzać. Zmieszanie jest skutkiem tego że woda zasilająca rurki pex miesza się z wodą powrotną z tych rur.   Jeżeli jednak chcesz to zrobić to na dolnej belce masz drugi zawór odkręć nakrętkę i tam jest śruba na imbus odkręć ja całkowicie i woda szybciej przepłynie przez rozdzielacz..

----------


## bladyy78

Robdk w tym rozwiązaniu mamy taką samą kontrole temp. zasilania jak przy zaworze mieszającym. Wszystkie dobre rozdzielacze właśnie maja takie rozwiązanie.  Ty osobiście nie lubisz tych rozwiązań, a nawet z tego co czytam nie wiesz jak ten rozdzielacz działa.  Żeby czegoś nie lubić trzeba najpierw znać tego zasadę działania, a nie wypisywać bzdury.  W tym rozdzielaczu głowica termostatyczna jest na zasilaniu, a nie na powrocie. Kapilara mierząca temperaturę rozdzielacza mimo że jest na dolnej belce jest również na zasilaniu a nie na powrocie. Zasilanie rur pex jest na dolnej belce a nie na górnej.  Pompa tłoczy wodę z zasilania na dolną belkę.

----------


## adam2007

> Zestaw ten miesza tylko już w rozdzielaczu ciepłą wodę z kotła z  chłodnymi powrotami z podłogówki. Głowica termostatyczna zaś odczytuje temp. z rozdzielacza i gdy jest ona za wysoka przymyka dopływ temp. wody zasilającej do momentu aż temperatura w rozdzielaczu nie spadnie. 
> Solakowka napisz jaśniej o co Ci tak naprawdę chodzi i co chcesz uzyskać bo nie rozumiem twojego problemu? Dlaczego chcesz zmniejszać zmieszanie z powrotem? Jeżeli to zrobisz to podłogówka może przestać grzać. Zmieszanie jest skutkiem tego że woda zasilająca rurki pex miesza się z wodą powrotną z tych rur.   Jeżeli jednak chcesz to zrobić to na dolnej belce masz drugi zawór odkręć nakrętkę i tam jest śruba na imbus odkręć ja całkowicie i woda szybciej przepłynie przez rozdzielacz..


No właśnie....Ja mam pytanie dotyczące kryzowania przepływów w pętlach i regulację poprzez śrubę imbusową na powrocie.
Jak to zrobić najpewniej nie mając rotametrów i po jakim czasie sprawdzać reakcję podłogi.

U mnie np. wkręcałem wszystkie śruby na powrocie i krótkie pętle odkręciłem na ok.3 obroty, długie na 5 obrotów. Jak na razie różnicy nie zauważyłem.

----------


## bladyy78

temp. na podłodze może być zauważalna nawet po dwóch dniach.  A powiedz co masz za zimna podłogę czy za ciepłą?

----------


## adam2007

> temp. na podłodze może być zauważalna nawet po dwóch dniach.  A powiedz co masz za zimna podłogę czy za ciepłą?


Juz od jakiegoś czasu wałkuje ten problem.

W łazience mam ciepłą podłogę (krótka pętla), korytarz także (krótka pętla), wiatrołap średnio (krótka pętla), część kuchni i salonu jest cieplejsze a dalsze sa już bardzo letnie (długie pętle).
W sobote regulowałem na powrocie tymi imbusami ale jak na razie nie zauważam drastycznej roznicy. 

Nie wiem jakie jest maksymalne otwarcie ( ile obrotów) i ewentualne przycięcie przepływu bo od położenia max. wkręcenia do max. wykręcenia jest ok.6,5 obr.

----------


## bladyy78

Powiem Ci jeszcze jedno bez rotametrów ciężko cokolwiek wyregulować, bo nie wiesz jakie masz prędkości przepływów i może być tak że nie masz na niektórych pętlach wcale przepływu.  Do wyregulowania twojego rozdzielacza przydał by się pirometr mierzyłbyś sobie temp. na powrotnych pętlach i na tej podstawie byś to mógł wyregulować. Regulować na wyczucie możesz, mierząc ręka temperaturę rurki z podłogówki wszystkie powroty  powinny mieć taka samą temperaturę, jednak jest to regulacja jak sam widzisz na oko. Śrubę imbusową na powrocie odkręć o 2- 2,5 obrotu, a resztę regulacji przeprowadź tak jak pisałem wyżej, czyli przykręcaj i odkręcaj  kryzy na powrotach żeby wszędzie była w miarę jednakowa temp. wody powrotnej. Zajmie Ci to sporo czasu,  przy rotametrach by to trwało minutę może dwie.

----------


## adam2007

> Powiem Ci jeszcze jedno bez rotametrów ciężko cokolwiek wyregulować, bo nie wiesz jakie masz prędkości przepływów i może być tak że nie masz na niektórych pętlach wcale przepływu.  Do wyregulowania twojego rozdzielacza przydał by się pirometr mierzyłbyś sobie temp. na powrotnych pętlach i na tej podstawie byś to mógł wyregulować. Regulować na wyczucie możesz, mierząc ręka temperaturę rurki z podłogówki wszystkie powroty  powinny mieć taka samą temperaturę, jednak jest to regulacja jak sam widzisz na oko. Śrubę imbusową na powrocie odkręć o 2- 2,5 obrotu, a resztę regulacji przeprowadź tak jak pisałem wyżej, czyli przykręcaj i odkręcaj  kryzy na powrotach żeby wszędzie była w miarę jednakowa temp. wody powrotnej. Zajmie Ci to sporo czasu,  przy rotametrach by to trwało minutę może dwie.


No właśnie. Przepływ raczej jest we wszystkich pętlach bo generalnie czuć różnicę w każdym miejscu w porównaniu z częścią nieogrzewaną. Kurki na zasilaniu mam
odkręcone na max. 
Chciałem dokupić rotametry ale słyszałem ,że najlepiej kupić komplet z rozdzielaczem, a nie osobno.

----------


## solakowka

....ja za cel mam cały czas podnieść temperaturę podłogówki i zmniejszenie bezwładności ogrzewania - dochodzi do sytuacji ze pomieszczenie z 20,5 do 22 nagrzewa sie 6godz a jak piec się już wyłączy to podłoga oddaje jeszcze 1,5 stopnia w ciągu następnych 2 godzin - przegrzeje

----------


## bladyy78

Adam2007 kryzuj tymi niebieskimi pokrętłami każdą pętle z osobna a nie tym zaworem na imbus.  Tam gdzie podłoga cieplejsza woda krąży za szybko i jeżeli jest  za wysoka temp. w pomieszczeniu  skręć tam powroty. Może być tak że masz ciepła podłogę, ale w pomieszczeniu nie ma za ciepło wiec jak ograniczysz temp. podłogi to spadnie ci temperatura w pomieszczeniu. Tam gdzie jest podłoga zimniejsza nic nie kręć, gdy skryzujesz cieplejsze pola w pomieszczeniach, w pomieszczeniach zimniejszych temp. podłogi wzrośnie automatycznie.

----------


## bladyy78

Solakowka niestety tak działa podłogówka nie tylko ty masz z tym problemy zwiększenie temp. tylko pogorszy sytuacje. Musiałbyś zamontować sterowanie pogodowe z PID niektórzy to sobie chwalą. Najlepiej jednak grzać podłogę niska temp. podłoga dochodzi powoli do zadanej temp, ale się nie przegrzewa wiec u ciebie raczej trzeba obniżyć temp zasilania, a nie je podnosić.

----------


## solakowka

...mam sterowanie oparte o PI i czujnik temp zewnętrznej (MCR24IIT + OpenTherm PT55) ale jakoś wydaje mi się ze nie gra to zbyt dobrze dlatego szukam wskazówek...

Ratowało by mnie ustawienie grzania ciągłego na minimalnej mocy....

----------


## adam2007

> Adam2007 kryzuj tymi niebieskimi pokrętłami każdą pętle z osobna a nie tym zaworem na imbus.  Tam gdzie podłoga cieplejsza woda krąży za szybko i jeżeli jest  za wysoka temp. w pomieszczeniu  skręć tam powroty. Może być tak że masz ciepła podłogę, ale w pomieszczeniu nie ma za ciepło wiec jak ograniczysz temp. podłogi to spadnie ci temperatura w pomieszczeniu. Tam gdzie jest podłoga zimniejsza nic nie kręć, gdy skryzujesz cieplejsze pola w pomieszczeniach, w pomieszczeniach zimniejszych temp. podłogi wzrośnie automatycznie.


Hydraulik powiedzial zeby kryzowac na powrocie , nie na zasileniu.Zasilenie ma być wszędzie na maxa odkręcone na każdej pętli. U mnie zasilenie jest na górze i tam są kurki. Na dole powrót i jest imbus. Jest tak ,że podłogę mam ciepłą ale tej zimy nigdy nie mogłem osiągnąć temp. 19 C w domu(gdy było -10 / -15 C na zewnątrz) mimo iż zasilanie na piecu podnosiłem do 43C. Temp. na zasilaniu rozdzielacza się podnosila ale na powrcie już tak nie bardzo.

Teraz jest tak ,że tam gdzie mam chłodniejsza podłogę (długie pętle) mam zawór imbusowy odkrecony na 5,5 obr w skali 6,5 czyli praktycznie na maxa odkrecone. Tam gdzie mam cieplejsza podłogę ustawiłem na razie na 3,5 obrotu.

----------


## robdk

> Robdk w tym rozwiązaniu mamy taką samą kontrole temp. zasilania jak przy zaworze mieszającym. Wszystkie dobre rozdzielacze właśnie maja takie rozwiązanie.  Ty osobiście nie lubisz tych rozwiązań, a nawet z tego co czytam nie wiesz jak ten rozdzielacz działa.  Żeby czegoś nie lubić trzeba najpierw znać tego zasadę działania, a nie wypisywać bzdury.  W tym rozdzielaczu głowica termostatyczna jest na zasilaniu, a nie na powrocie. Kapilara mierząca temperaturę rozdzielacza mimo że jest na dolnej belce jest również na zasilaniu a nie na powrocie. Zasilanie rur pex jest na dolnej belce a nie na górnej.  Pompa tłoczy wodę z zasilania na dolną belkę.


Wiesz ja to rozumiem, ale w tym przypadku regulujemy na podstawie sygnału wtórnego. Załóżmy że coś się spieprzy i pójdzie 85 stC na rozdzielacz - co nie jest bez znaczenia dla pdłogówki, jastrychu i jego wykończenia. Układ zareaguje dopiero wtedy gdy ta wysoka temperatura dotrze do kapilary. Oczywiście układ się sam wyreguluje ale czas działania jest dość długi. Nie wspominam o dodaniu automatyki pogodowej itp.

edit

nie doczytałem, że kapilara jest na zasilaniu ale na dolnej belce... to zmienia układ.

----------


## bladyy78

Tak dobrze Ci mówił hydraulik, zasilanie na max otwarte, regulujesz na powrocie. Tam Gdzie cieplej przykręcasz powrót i wtedy podniesie się temp. tam gdzie jest zimniej.  Jeżeli długie pętle nie są rozkładane w tzw. ślimaka to odczuwalne są zimniejsze i cieplejsze pola  w podłodze.

----------


## bladyy78

Nie możliwe jest żeby nagle poszło 80 stopni na podłogę. Kapilara zareaguje zaraz gdyż jest  zamontowana na zasilaniu. zanim woda wejdzie w rurki będzie wymieszana przez pompę która miesza wodę powrotną z zasilaniem.  Dam ci przykład jak coś by się nawet zepsuło co jest również możliwe przy zaworze termostatycznym gdyż jak wiemy termostaty również się psują i podjeżdżam że szybciej padnie taki termostat niż ta głowica. To i tak woda zasilająca która ma np 80*C wymiesza się z powrotną wodą która będzie miała 30 *C i w sumie woda będzie miała np 50*C.  Druga sprawa takie rozdzielacze często mają dodatkowe zabezpieczenie w postaci termostatu który wyłączy pompę jak woda przekroczy 55*C.  Ludzie lub instalatorzy jednak często kupują rozdzielacze gołe, bo są tańsze i później zaczynają się problemy, ale nie jest to wina rozdzielacza, czy sposobu jego sterowania ,a tego że rozdzielacz jest po prostu niekompletny.

----------


## robdk

W zasadzie mój wpis został w edycji sprostowany i ze to zmienia obraz całego rozwiązania  :wink: 

Niemniej jednak  w tym układzie wielkość podmieszania jest stała i temperatura jest utrzymywana impulsowo. Fakt nie znam tego rozdzielacza, ale wydaje mi się, że jest dość spora tolerancja temperatury zasilania (histereza około +-3stC). Myślę, że te rozdzielacze dobrze się spisują z kotłami gazowymi z ustaloną temperaturą zasilania.
W układach bardziej dynamicznych tj. przy kotłach węglowych, buforach lepiej się sprawdza regulacja poprzez zmianę wielkości podmieszania co umożliwia efektywnie wykorzystywać dynamikę zmian zasilania.

----------


## benik

Panowie mam pytanie czy pompa od podłogówki powinna byc cały czas włączona??? Chodzi mi oto ze moja załacza sie tylko jak sterownik Manuet - pieca (Piec na pellety) ja włacza np co 10min na 30s wlacza sie pompa i potem wylacza i tak caly czas - czytalem ze lepiej caly czas na np 1 biegu ale czy to nie spowoduje ze do pieca bedzie caly czas wychlodzona woda wpadala i piec bedzie wiecej spalał ( posiadam zawor3d) + pogodowke + sterownik pokojowy Euroster -cał dól mam w podlogówce i na gorze holl i 2 lazienki i szczegolnie w lazience na gorze nie czuje ze kafle sa cieplawe czasami nawet lekko zimne.Jakie jest najlepsze rozwiazenie w tym temacie - czy mozecie pomoc , pozdrawiam Tomek

----------


## adam2007

> Tak dobrze Ci mówił hydraulik, zasilanie na max otwarte, regulujesz na powrocie. Tam Gdzie cieplej przykręcasz powrót i wtedy podniesie się temp. tam gdzie jest zimniej.  Jeżeli długie pętle nie są rozkładane w tzw. ślimaka to odczuwalne są zimniejsze i cieplejsze pola  w podłodze.


Ok. Dzieki za info.

Zatem zabawę zacząć czas.

----------


## fenix2

> Powiem Ci jeszcze jedno bez rotametrów ciężko cokolwiek wyregulować, bo nie wiesz jakie masz prędkości przepływów i może być tak że nie masz na niektórych pętlach wcale przepływu.


Z reguły te rotametry to i tak figę pokazują bo przepływy są za małe.

----------


## bladyy78

Jak figę pokazują to, albo są do bani rotametry, albo pompa ledwo dycha. Gdy pompa jest wmontowana w rozdzielacz to rotametry nawet te najtańsze ładnie pokażą przepływy. Ja mam rozdzielacz zakupiony z allegro poskładany przeze mnie do kupy i wszystko ładnie wskazuje. Sytuacja może być inna gdy pompa jest po za rozdzielaczem wtedy faktycznie rotametry mogą nie pokazywać przepływów. 

Pompa do podłogówki najlepiej jak pracuje cały czas, niezależnie od pompy kotła. Włączyć pompę można jak temp. na kotle np. uzyska 40*C, a wyłączyć gdy spadnie do 30*C.

----------


## face

> ...mam sterowanie oparte o PI i czujnik temp zewnętrznej (MCR24IIT + OpenTherm PT55) ale jakoś wydaje mi się ze nie gra to zbyt dobrze dlatego szukam wskazówek...
> 
> Ratowało by mnie ustawienie grzania ciągłego na minimalnej mocy....


kociol mam ten sam, sterownik euroster 2000 stary zalacz wylacz dla temp zadanej w pomieszczeniu
temp zasilania steruje kociol z wpietym do niego czujnikiem zewn

w mrozy rzedu -20* podniesienie temp o 1,5* trwa ok 4-5h
tyle ze u nas nie dochodzi do przegrzewania - kociol wylacza sie przy 21* dla zadanych na sterowniku 21,5* po czym po ok 15min na sterowniku pojawia sie 21,5 i temp juz nie rosnie

podejrzewam jak napisal blady78 ze masz zbyt wysoka temp zasilania i przegrzewasz podloge

----------


## morys

Panowie
Mam rozdzielacz jak na zdjęciu, do tego głowica termostatyczna z kapilarą przymocowaną na zasilaniu czyli na belce dolnej. Mam pytanie czy obieg zaznaczony na zdjęciu jest OK? Zastanawia mnie jedna rzecz. Czy woda powrotna po zmieszaniu się z wodą gorącą z kotła nie będzie miała "łatwiej" wrócić z powrotem do kotła w punkcie zaznaczonym czerwonym kółkiem.
I jeszcze jedno - by-pass ma być otwarty czy zamknięty?

pzdr

----------


## face

z czujnikiem wyniesionym masz na mysli czy z kapilara podpieta do zasilania?raczej powrotu

----------


## morys

> nie ponieważ żeby wrócić musi najpierw mieć gdzie wrócić, a woda w  instalacji CO pracuje w obiegu więc każda kropla która wpływa do kotła  musi z niego wypłynąć


Dzięki. A w sytuacji, jak głowica termostatyczna właśnie otworzy dopływ wody z kotła to pompa nie poda wody na dolną belkę i z powrotem do kotła? Ilość wody w obiegu podłogówki nie może przecież wzrosnąć przez co część wody musi wrócić do kotła. To nie będzie właśnie ta cieplejsza woda, już po zmieszaniu? Nie będzie krążyć na krótkim obiegu? To pytanie z tych "mądrzejszych"  :smile:  Miej wyrozumiałość  :wink: 
Pzdr

----------


## bladyy78

Na powrocie w tym rozdzielaczu masz zawór odcinający który się kryzuje tak żeby woda nie za szybko wracała do kotła.  Wiec nie ma obawy że woda szybko poleci z powrotem do kotła zamiast do rur pex.

----------


## morys

Wielkie dzięki chłopaki. To wyjaśniło moje wątpliwości, choć na schemacie pompa jest z inne strony, nie tak "bezpośrednio" przy powrocie. Ale wierzę, że jak odpalę instalację i wyreguluję to będzie działać.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## netspiker

Witam,
W moim przypadku na poddaszu podłogówka oraz DGP z kominka. 
Żeby uniknąć przegrzewania pokoi montuję rozdzielacz z zaworami regulacyjnymi z wkładką termostatyczną.
Zamierzam nimi zamykać przepływ do pętli za pomocą siłowników podłączonych do regulatora pokojowego. Mam kocioł i pogodówkę Junkersa to zamierzam do sterowania zaworami na rozdzielaczu zastosować regulator pokojowy FR10 Junkersa.
Pytanie do obecnych tutaj instalatorów - czy ten regulator umożliwi zamykanie siłowników i jak to wszystko pospinać ze sobą.

----------


## tfor

W trochę dalszej niz bliższej przyszłości, będe poszukiwał pomocy nie tylko teoretycznej, ale i praktycznej w ułożeniu podłogówki. A że mam trochę czasu, więc postanowiłem poszukać osoby, która u siebei robiła już ten manewr i wie czym to skutkuje. 
Prosze o info, kto byłby skłonny podzielić się swoimi doświadczeniami. 
Z góry Dziękuję.

----------


## plamiak

Przeczytaj watek "PODŁOGÓWKA samemu - jak uniknąć błędów?? w  wymianie doswiadczeń - dowiesz się w zasadzie wszystkiego. 
Ja tez sam projektowałem,układałem, w końcu kocioł też podłączałem...

----------


## cd

Witam.

Nie wiem, czy jest to dobry pomysł, aby Pan sam bawil sie w instalatora. Samo ułożenie  ogrzewania podłogowego nie jest trudne , ale co dalej spiecie kotlowni automatyki (o ile ona jest) grupa pompowa zabezpieczenia....??

Pozdrawiam Tomasz Sulej
www.cieplydom.szczecin.pl






> Przeczytaj watek "PODŁOGÓWKA samemu - jak uniknąć błędów?? w  wymianie doswiadczeń - dowiesz się w zasadzie wszystkiego. 
> Ja tez sam projektowałem,układałem, w końcu kocioł też podłączałem...

----------


## tfor

Czytałem ten i inne wątki. Własnie mi chodzi o to, żeby osoab, która już to robiłą mogła pomóc przy układaniu. Pomoc oczywiście nie za dziękuję.

----------


## jozwiaks

Kolego ja proponuję takie rozwiązanie: rozrysuj sobie budynek, nanieś instalacje, zrób krótki opis co i jak byś chciał zrobić i wrzuć na forum  :wink:  napewno ktoś pomoże. Jeśli już teoria będzie zrobiona to z praktycznym ułożeniem sobie poradzisz bez problemu.

----------


## cd

Witam.

Pomożecie ....? Pomożemy  :smile: . Spokojna glowa najwazniejszy to wybór odpowiednich materiałow, dobrych materiałów...wszelkie informacje prosze kierowac na meila.

Pozdrawiam Tomasz Sulej
www.cieplydom.szczecin.pl





> Czytałem ten i inne wątki. Własnie mi chodzi o to, żeby osoab, która już to robiłą mogła pomóc przy układaniu. Pomoc oczywiście nie za dziękuję.

----------


## edde

bez problemu da się to samemu wykonać, jeśli sie tylko ma głowę na karku i dwie nie-lewe ręce  :smile: 
zrobiłem sobie podłogowkę w całym domu (160m2 podłogówki), rozdzielacze, "awaryjne" podejścia pod grzejniki (chyba niepotrzebnie), kotłownię z kotłem na paliwo stałe, buforami (te też sobie zrobiłem), automatyką podłogówki na sterowniku frisko mr65 i zaworze 3d z siłownikiem esbe, do tego dwie drabinki w łazienkach podłączone tak, ze mam możliwosc przełączenia w kotłowni czy mają pracowac na niskim zasilaniu tak jak podłogówka czy też bezpośrednio wysokotemperaturowo i pare innych rzeczy, wszystko sam a hydraulikiem nie jestem
a wspomniany wątek "podłogówka samemu..." faktycznie bardzo przydatny jest

----------


## cd

[Nie pozostaje mi nic innego jak tylko pogratulować  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam Tomasz Sulej
www.cieplydom.szczecin.pl


QUOTE=edde;4606686]bez problemu da się to samemu wykonać, jeśli sie tylko ma głowę na karku i dwie nie-lewe ręce  :smile: 
zrobiłem sobie podłogowkę w całym domu (160m2 podłogówki), rozdzielacze, "awaryjne" podejścia pod grzejniki (chyba niepotrzebnie), kotłownię z kotłem na paliwo stałe, buforami (te też sobie zrobiłem), automatyką podłogówki na sterowniku frisko mr65 i zaworze 3d z siłownikiem esbe, do tego dwie drabinki w łazienkach podłączone tak, ze mam możliwosc przełączenia w kotłowni czy mają pracowac na niskim zasilaniu tak jak podłogówka czy też bezpośrednio wysokotemperaturowo i pare innych rzeczy, wszystko sam a hydraulikiem nie jestem
a wspomniany wątek "podłogówka samemu..." faktycznie bardzo przydatny jest[/QUOTE]

----------


## monika.KIELCE

Potwierdzam co napisali powyżej. To żadna magia czy wiedza tajemna. Samo rozkładanie rurek - bułka z masłem, najłatwiejsza część zabawy. 
Spięcie kotłowni - spokojnie da się zrobić ale można też poprosić o pomoc hydraulika. 
No i trzeci punkt, od którego właściwie trzeba zacząć - projekt. Każdy duży producent (Kan, Herz, Roth, Wavin i inni) udostępnia instrukcje, które krok po kroku podają jak to wszystko policzyć. 
A najlepsze w tym wszystkim jest, kiedy prawdziwy fachowiec słysząc co mamy pod podłogą kategorycznie stwierdzi "to nie ma prawa działać". A tu "niestety" działa i to wyśmienicie, a do tego rachunki dużo niższe niż u sąsiada.

Życzę dużo satysfakcji z samodzielnie wykonanej podłogówki.

----------


## tfor

Dzięki za poradę. A miąlo byc tak prosto, sąsiad hydraulik znajacy sie na podłogówce i obiecał, z epo sąsiedzku zrobi.  A tu wziął i umarł (40 lat)  i teraz musze kombinować samemu.

----------


## mp_krk

Witam...

podobnie jak większość z Was planuję samodzielnie zrobić instalację podłogówki w domu...no z drobną pomocą :smile: 

Zabieram się za wyliczenie zapotrzebowania w OZC, ale pracy z wprowadzaniem danych jest tam ogrom więc muszę dopiero znaleźć wolną chwilę. Tak z Waszego doświadczenia, jaki zaproponowlaibyście rozstaw rurek?

Poniżej rzut parteru (na poddaszu będą tylko grzejniki). Podłogówka planowana jest w salonie, jadalni, kuchni, wiatrołapie oraz holu (ew. z holu część pętli zawinie tylko do łazienki - normalnie będzie tam grzejnik drabinkowy zasilany wyokotemperaturowo). W pozostałych miejscach, tj. pokój, garaż i łazienka grzejniki; ponadto zapewne wypuszczę w salonie i jadalni dodatkowe podejścia pod grzejniki ścienne.

Ściany z PH25 + styro 15cm (ale pewnie nie od razu przed wprowadzeniem się), w podłodze pod wylewką 15cm styro, dach zapewne 25-30cm wełny; okna trzyszybowe o wsp. ok. 0.8 (dla całego okna).



Zasilanie z kotła na eko-groszek.

----------


## Piczman

A brałeś pod uwagę obliczenia zapotrzebowania na ciepło dla każdego pomieszczenia ?

----------


## mp_krk

Piczman,

pytanie do mnie czy netspider'a? :smile: 

Jesli do mnie to musze sie zabrac dopiero za wyliczenie zapotrzebowania na ciepło poszczególnych pomieszczeń, ale widzę że z tym ozc jest trochę roboty i chyba najpierw przejrzę instrukcję by wiedzieć co w jakiej kolejności wprowadzać...

----------


## Piczman

Najważniejsze żeby wprowadzać okna zaraz po przegrodzie w której jest zabudowane.
jak policzysz zapotrzebowanie to wtedy będziemy mogli podpowiedzieć co do rozstawu, który Ci wyjdzie z zapotrzebowania.
Doszlifujemy tak żeby wszystko grało.

----------


## adam2007

A ja mam pytanie z innej beczki.

Ponieważ bawię się delikatnie kryzowaniem przepływów w podłogówce i jak na razie nie zauważyłem rezultatów czy przyrząd zwany pirometrem pozwoli mi to jakoś wyregulować w miare precyzyjnie. chodzi o regulację za pomocą temp ?

Robił ktoś coś takiego  i jakie miał rezultaty ?

----------


## piogron

Ja mam pytanie natury technicznej. Czy można wkuć szafkę podtynkową o długości 90 cm w ścianę nośną o szerokości 1,5 m? I czy to byłoby bezpieczne. Z jednej strony tej szafki byłyby drzwi. A rurki chciałbym wypuścić z drugiej strony ściany. Jak wy to robiliście?  A może na etapie stawiania ścian warto o tym pomyśleć i zostawić wnękę?

----------


## netspiker

Jeżeli to jest ściana konstrukcyjna gr. 25 cm to w tym wypadku szafki we wnęce będzie mocno osłabiona.
Tak się raczej nie robi. Lepiej, żeby szafka była dostawiona do ściany i obudowana płytami G-K na stelarzu. Wtedy rurki miałbyś schowane pod płytami.

----------


## fenix2

> Ja mam pytanie natury technicznej. Czy można wkuć szafkę podtynkową o długości 90 cm w ścianę nośną o szerokości 1,5 m? I czy to byłoby bezpieczne. Z jednej strony tej szafki byłyby drzwi. A rurki chciałbym wypuścić z drugiej strony ściany. Jak wy to robiliście?  A może na etapie stawiania ścian warto o tym pomyśleć i zostawić wnękę?


Jakiej grubości ściana a jakiej szafka ? 
Bezpieczne raczej to nie jest. 
Można by się pokusić o wylanie nad szafką zazbrojonej belki. Ale to jakiś konstruktor musiał by zerknąć.

----------


## piogron

Ściana faktycznie 25 cm. Czyli chyba zrobię szafkę natynkową. Ale wtedy wszystkie pexy trzeba będzie puścić przez drzwi, a nie przez ścianę i każda sekcja będzie dłuższa o pare metrów.

----------


## kulca

ja u siebie wsadzilem w scianę nośną 25cm szafke o długości 140cm, ona wchodzi w głąb na 10cm więc nie osłabia aż tak konstrukcji, przelotka na wylot jakieś 40cm pod spodem

----------


## netspiker

> ja u siebie wsadzilem w scianę nośną 25cm szafke o długości 140cm, ona wchodzi w głąb na 10cm więc nie osłabia aż tak konstrukcji, przelotka na wylot jakieś 40cm pod spodem


Prosze, nie piszcie takich rzeczy ! Zaraz wyjdzie na to, że w ścianach nośnych można robić wszelkie możliwe podkucia ! Nic podobnego, normy nawet określają maksymalną dopuszczalną głębokość dla bruzd pod kable czy rurki....

----------


## piogron

Jak na razie wszędzie widziałem tylko szafki wbudowane w ścianę. Więc jak to robicie, chyba,że instalucjecie tylko w sciankach działowych.

----------


## lelelek

u mnie dwa rozdzielacze kanowskie 10 obiegowe, cena szafek na takie rozdzielacze zatrważająca.
Przyczepiłem je do ściany i obuduje gk.
Pod taki rozdzielacz bałbym się wykuć dziurę w ścianie.

----------


## Piczman

Ja wsadziłem w nośną, nie przesadzajcie  :smile:

----------


## adam2007

> Ściana faktycznie 25 cm. Czyli chyba zrobię szafkę natynkową. Ale wtedy wszystkie pexy trzeba będzie puścić przez drzwi, a nie przez ścianę i każda sekcja będzie dłuższa o pare metrów.


Ja u siebie mam dwie szafki ( góra i dół). Na dole mam powieszoną na ścianie w szafie wnękowej a na górze również na ścianie lecz obudowana k-g. Co do samego montażu chyba łatwiej powiesić na ścianie i obudować niż bawić się w wkuwanie ?

Tak myślę.

Pozdro,

----------


## gp69

Jakie są akceptowalne nierówności płyty betonowej, na którą będzie kładzione ogrzewanie podłogowe (folia + styropian 5 + 10 cm + folia + rury + jastrych) ?

U mnie płyta, jak to płyta. Nikt się nią specjalnie nie przejmował w momencie wylewania. Nierówności dochodzą zapewne do 1 cm.

Można to tak zostawić, czy trzeba jakoś wyrównać ? I jeśli tak, to jak ?

----------


## leaat

witam, 
do kogo mam sie zwrocic by obliczyl mi OZC?
 mam ten program, ale jestem za glupia do tego... :smile: 
w projekcie owszem, jest podany wspolczynnik, ale to sie chyba zmienia z chwila wprowadzenia zmian np byla przewidziana podlogowka tylko na dole, a my chcemy rowniez na poddaszu, zmniejszylismy lazienki na dole, brak scianek dzialowych itp...mąż twierdzi, ze wymyslam i takie obliczenia nie sa konieczne w naszym przypadku, ze tylko trzeba odpowiednio podzielic obwody...a ja mysle, ze wszystkie uwagi krytyczne na temat podlogowki, lub ogolnie ogrzewania w domu biorą sie wlasnie ze zlej instalacji. 
Mam tyle wątpliwosci...
komu mam zlecic wykonanie takiego planu zapotrzebowania na cieplo? albo czy ktos moze podpowiedziec jak mam sie do tego zabrac? czy mam to olac i zając sie wybieraniem koloru scian?  :sad:

----------


## netspiker

> Ja wsadziłem w nośną, nie przesadzajcie


... i nie zrobiłeś żadnego wzmocnienia nad szafką ? Rozumiem, że nad okami też nie robiłeś nadproży ?  :wink:

----------


## CityMatic

> ... i nie zrobiłeś żadnego wzmocnienia nad szafką ? Rozumiem, że nad okami też nie robiłeś nadproży ?


A co szafkę masz na 25cm (na przelot) bez przesady, szafka ma głębokość max 7cm potem dochodzi z reguły wykończenie z ceramiki na ścianę i klej .

----------


## Piczman

Jak coś pęknie to dam znać.
Lekkie wyżłobienie pod szafkę to nie dziura na wylot pod akwarium 240 L ,,,

----------


## netspiker

> A co szafkę masz na 25cm (na przelot) bez przesady, szafka ma głębokość max 7cm potem dochodzi z reguły wykończenie z ceramiki na ścianę i klej .


Ja tam bym nie ryzykował: 
http://www.budnet.pl/Katastrofa_budo...raju,i=35.html

----------


## CityMatic

> Ja tam bym nie ryzykował: 
> http://www.budnet.pl/Katastrofa_budo...raju,i=35.html



Kolega to czytał - co ma wspólnego skrzynka rozdzielacza z takimi pracami!
_"przewidzianych do wykonania w tym budynku powodował m.in. zmianę układu konstrukcyjnego budynku polegającą na tym, że ściany nośne murowane zastępowano konstrukcjami stalowymi w kształcie ram, składających się ze słupów i rygl"_

Niedługo będziecie dawać nadproża nad skrzynkami elektrycznymi! i przejściami rurek - dajcie spokój wykonywanie otworów pod np okno czy drzwi należy zabezpieczać nie takie "pierdoły"aby coś uległo zawaleniu czy pęknięciu musi dojść do przemieszczenia ma to miejsce przy przekuciu na drugą stronę lub podcięciu np przez bruzdowanie na znacznym odcinku i głębokości.

----------


## edde

też mam szafki we wnękach, jedną 8obw. w scianie nośnej, normalnie wykutej w BK, pozostałe trzy w działówkach, dwie z nich w wąskich ściankach, nad jedną zrobiłem nadproże już na etapie stawiania ścianki, druga to ścianka szerokości szafki + 20cm i otwór na drzwi , wylałem wiec z betonu dwa słupki i belkę nad nimi (w środku potem szafka), potem do góry std BK12

----------


## teco

Pytanie do tych, ktorzy sami ukladali podlogowke. Ile czasu orientacyjnie wam zajelo:
 - ulozenie styropianu ( u mnie ma byc 155 m2 )
 - ulozenie folii
 - ulozenie rury PEX (u mnie ok 700 m - tak wskazuje projekt podlogowki) - zakladajac, ze zainwestuje w tacker  :wink: 
 - montaz rozdzielaczy i podpiecie petli (u mnie razem parter+pietro ich tam jest chyba kilkanascie)

Mam wstepna wycene robocizny (razem z wod-kan) na 6000 - nie wiem czy to drogo, ale ciagle rozwazam zrobienie tej podlogowki samemu z zona. Niestety zona marudzi, ze lepiej zaplacic "fachowcowi". Mysle, ze na przekonanie zony moze wplynac wskazanie, ze to nie zajmie az tyle czasu  :smile:

----------


## Piczman

3-4 dni w 2 osoby .
Robota prosta i lekka, jeszcze jak się ma tacker  :smile:

----------


## bladyy78

Ja układałem u  siebie styropian, ale samemu bez pomocnika, kilka dnie po parę godzin dziennie. Przeważnie robiłem jedno pomieszczenie dziennie żeby się nie przemęczać  :smile: . Tak samo z rozkładaniem pexa jedno dwa pomieszczenia dziennie robiłem.  Powiem tak rozłożenie 70- 100m pexa z kobietą za pomocnika wraz z podłączeniem do rozdzielacza zajmowało mi 2- 3 godziny.  Średnio jedno pomieszczenie na gotowo ( rozłożenie foli, styropian drugi raz folia i rury pex ) zajmowało mi 5-7 godzin.

----------


## HenoK

> Powiem tak rozłożenie 70- 100m pexa z kobietą za pomocnika wraz z podłączeniem do rozdzielacza zajmowało mi 2- 3 godziny.


Ciekawe ile zajęłoby Ci to, gdyby pomocnikiem był mężczyzna  :smile: .
Swoja drogą :
Serdeczne życzenia dla wszystkich Pań  :smile: .

----------


## Jani_63

Gdyby współpracował z facetem pewnie zeszło by dłużej, z przyczyn różnych  :big grin: 
Taki krótki czas należy odczytać jako komplement,
szczególnie ze względu na dzisiejszy dzień.
Miłe Panie, wszystkiego najlepszego !

----------


## edde

> Pytanie do tych, ktorzy sami ukladali podlogowke. Ile czasu orientacyjnie wam zajelo:
>  - ulozenie styropianu ( u mnie ma byc 155 m2 )
>  - ulozenie folii
>  - ulozenie rury PEX (u mnie ok 700 m - tak wskazuje projekt podlogowki) - zakladajac, ze zainwestuje w tacker 
>  - montaz rozdzielaczy i podpiecie petli (u mnie razem parter+pietro ich tam jest chyba kilkanascie)
> 
> Mam  wstepna wycene robocizny (razem z wod-kan) na 6000 - nie wiem czy to  drogo, ale ciagle rozwazam zrobienie tej podlogowki samemu z zona.  Niestety zona marudzi, ze lepiej zaplacic "fachowcowi". Mysle, ze na  przekonanie zony moze wplynac wskazanie, ze to nie zajmie az tyle czasu


kurka, ale masz rozrzutną żonę, pozazdrościć  :smile:

----------


## MORHOT

Nie rozrzutną, tylko nie ufającą, że *teco* zrobi to wszystko dobrze, a przecież ma to być zabetonowane na amen, więc jak puści to kiszka... Moja żonka podeszła do tematu tak samo, więc za CAŁĄ instalację wodną zabuliliśmy 1500 zł za robociznę (150 zł/pkt, gościowi zeszło z tym 3 dni raptem). Podłogówkę rozkładam sam, ale podłączenie do rozdzielacza i próbę ciśnieniową zlecę temu samemu hydraulikowi...a tak, żeby spać spokojnie...

----------


## teco

> Nie rozrzutną, tylko nie ufającą, że *teco* zrobi to wszystko dobrze, a przecież ma to być zabetonowane na amen, więc jak puści to kiszka... Moja żonka podeszła do tematu tak samo, więc za CAŁĄ instalację wodną zabuliliśmy 1500 zł za robociznę (150 zł/pkt, gościowi zeszło z tym 3 dni raptem). Podłogówkę rozkładam sam, ale podłączenie do rozdzielacza i próbę ciśnieniową zlecę temu samemu hydraulikowi...a tak, żeby spać spokojnie...


Jasne, dlatego wod-kan na pewno komuś zlecę, ale z podłogówką nie zamierzam odpuścić. Tymbardziej teraz, jak podaliście czasy pracy  :smile:

----------


## 1950

życzę szczęścia

----------


## Aga i Krzysiu

Witam wszystkich!

Mam zamiar kłaść podłogówkę w całym domu (około 130m2 parter + 50m2 na zaadaptowanym poddaszu) w sumie 900m rurek. Wszystkie obliczenia poczynione w OZC i Instal-Therm  :smile:  . Domek dość dobrze ocieplony - na ścianach 20cm styropianu, na podłodzie 16cm, pod dachem 20cm na skosach i dodatkowo ile wejdzie pomiędzy sufitem i kalenicą. Wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperacją. Jako zasilanie ogrzewania planuję kominek z płaszczem wodnym pracujący w układzie zamkniętym z buforem 800-1000l. Do c.w.u. planuję wężownicę w buforze + pompa ciepła powietrze-woda (jeszcze model nie sprecyzowany) + ewentualnie grzałka. 
Dostałam ofertę z KAN-a na elementy ogrzewania podłogowego, jeżeli kupię u nich kompletny system dostanę 10 lat gwarancji na całość. I tu zaczyna się mój problem: wiem, że potrzebuję 1000m rury (5x200m w zwojach), 2 rozdzielacze: na 10 obwodów  z zaworami na siłowniki (chcę sterować dół dodatkowo termostatami pokojowymi)i 7 obwodów z przepływomierzami, pompę, mieszalnik, stację pogodową, 10 siłowników i 7 termostatów (salon ma 3 obiegi sterowane 1 termostatem). Na tym moja wiedza się kończy.

Pomóżcie kobiecie i wytłumaczcie wszystko, jak krowie na miedzy! Co jeszcze potrzebuję, żeby to wszystko połączyć w kupę! Na pewno złączki, żeby podłączyć rurki do rozdzielacza (w sklepie powiedzieli, że wypożyczą maszynkę do połączeń zaciskowych). Do podłączenia rozdzielaczy będę potrzebować około 15m rury. Czy PEX fi 32 wystarczy, czy lepiej miedziane? Bufor będzie w tym samym pomieszczenie, co rozdzielacz na dole. Czy potrzebuję 1 komplet pompy z mieszalnikiem, czy osobno na każdy rozdzielacz? Chciałabym mieć możliwość wyłączenia ogrzewania na górze (będzie używana sporadycznie, jak będą goście). Chyba będzie potrzebny zawór czterodrogowy do sterowania pogodówką. Proszę, czy może ktoś wypunktować, co dokładnie potrzebuję?

----------


## bladyy78

Do podłączenia rozdzielaczy wystarczy spokojnie średnica pexa 25mm, a miedzianej 22mm.  Jak masz kasę to zrób w miedzi. Miedź na pewno jest lepsza przy kotle na paliwo stałe pex  przy kotle gazowym.

----------


## HenoK

> Do podłączenia rozdzielaczy wystarczy spokojnie średnica pexa 25mm, a miedzianej 22mm.  Jak masz kasę to zrób w miedzi. Miedź na pewno jest lepsza przy kotle na paliwo stałe pex  przy kotle gazowym.


Tylko oni chcą mieć pompę ciepła  :sad: .

----------


## Jani_63

Ale tylko do CWU.
Z opisu by wynikało że głównym źródłem ciepła będzie kominek z PW.

----------


## bladyy78

A jakie to ma znaczenie ?  Co do pompy ciepła są inne średnice?. Ja mam rozdzielacz 8 obwodów na rurze pex 25mm. Pętle dość długie najdłuższa ma 111m.  W sklepie radzili mi żebym brał rurę pex 20, kilku instalatorów również mi tak radziło, ja jednak wybrałem pex 25 bo chciałem być przezorny tylko że nie mogłem nigdzie u mnie w mieście kupić takiej średnicy pex i musiałem robić zakupy na allegro. Ta średnica jest tak naprawdę i tak za duża jak na podłogówkę, spokojnie by mi wystarczyła 20mm. Nie ma potrzeby stosowania większej średnicy rury niż 25-26mm pex.

----------


## netspiker

> Czy jest tutaj ktoś kto ma do odsprzedania taker do wbijania spinek?


Podbijam posta.
U mnie w planie 170 m2 podłogówki, w niedalekiej przyszłości w drugim domu u znajomego 140 m2.
Może ktoś ma takera którego chciałby odsprzedać? Proszę na priv.

----------


## DEZET

> Ja tam bym nie ryzykował: 
> http://www.budnet.pl/Katastrofa_budo...raju,i=35.html


Szafka pod rozdzielacze długości nawet 1m, to nie to samo, co wykuta ściana na długości 6 x 0,5x 0,155 jak w ww tekście.

----------


## bladyy78

A na co Ci taker moim zdaniem jest zbędny, ręczne wkładanie klipsów nie jest wcale ciężkie.

----------


## DEZET

Zacząłem czytać ten wątek, bo również przede mną instalacje grzejnikowe i podłogówka. W projekcie mam wyliczone moce grzejników dla pomieszczeń, czy na podstawie tych wyliczeń mogę ustalić wymiar podłogówki - z OZC jakoś nie mogę sobie na razie poradzić. Ogrzewanie gazowe kocioł 2-funkcyjny + kominek w salonie.

----------


## DEZET

Czy ktoś może mi podać wymiary takiego klipsa do podłogówki?- chodzi o szerokość zewnętrzną (przy łuku) plastiku i jego grubość. Mam pomysł na "urządzonko" do wbijania.

----------


## plamiak

Ja nie bawiłem się w OZC - w projekcie miałem już wyliczone moce grzejników i na tej podstawie dobrałem podłogówkę.

A jeśli chodzi o wbijanie klipsów - to nie jest takie straszne ( w skali jednego domu).

----------


## monika.KIELCE

Ja wbijałam sama klipsy w całym domu. Do dociskania super sprawdziło się małe drewienko. Polecam. Tackerem bym sobie nie zawracała głowy, no chyba, że do położenia kilka kilometrów rurek i czas goni.

Co do zapotrzebowania na ciepło z projektu: wszystko jest OK, jeżeli nie robiliśmy zmian w grubości ocieplenia, stolarka taka jak w projekcie no i wykonawca zrobił dokładnie takie mostki jak projektant zaplanował. Pytanie też czy nie pomylił się przy liczeniu. Błędy w projektach gotowych to codzienność, a czy architekt robiący adaptację przelicza to wszystko? Nie sądzę. Dlatego moja rada taka: zakasać rękawy i do OZC.

----------


## rin

Wszystkie Samosie odsyłam dla porównania własnych projektów na stronę Purmo. Po wysłaniu zapytania, projektu budowlanego i niezbędnego opisu (okna ciepłe, źródło ciepła kondensat, docieplenie 15styro, terakota i.t.p.) w ciągu tygodnia odsyłają projekt instalacji niestety bez rysunku. Oczywiście nie ma co ślepo się tym kierować, bo mi na 3,5m2 łazienkę - 1m2 brodzik, proponowali wcisnąć 37m obwód. Nie do zrealizowania. Konieczny był grzejnik, który i tak jest wskazany z praktycznego punktu widzenia. 
Za to przynajmniej potwierdzili moją koncepcję na 4 obwody po 62m każdy co 15cm, w salonie połączonym z jadalnią (36m2), dużo przeszkleń.

----------


## k_i_a

Trapi mnie ciągle jedno pytanie. Parter 70m2, podłogówka na 7 obiegów piec gazowy kondensacyjny, podejście do rozdzielacza z miedzi. Tylko jaka średnica? Szkoły są różne. Czy aby na pewno fi22 wystarczy? Gdyby nie cena tych kolanek fi28 to bym się nie zastanawiał. Może znajdzie się ktoś kto tak ma i się sprawdziło. Od razu: Jaka pompa? A o wypożyczenie tetera czy zaciskarki pytajcie u swojego sprzedawcy pexa.

----------


## aadamuss24

22 da radę. Pompa 25-40 też da radę. pozdr adam

----------


## edde

> Trapi mnie ciągle jedno pytanie. Parter 70m2, podłogówka na 7 obiegów piec gazowy kondensacyjny, podejście do rozdzielacza z miedzi. Tylko jaka średnica? Szkoły są różne. Czy aby na pewno fi22 wystarczy? Gdyby nie cena tych kolanek fi28 to bym się nie zastanawiał. Może znajdzie się ktoś kto tak ma i się sprawdziło. Od razu: Jaka pompa? A o wypożyczenie tetera czy zaciskarki pytajcie u swojego sprzedawcy pexa.


też wydaje mi się ze 22 w zupełności wystarczy, sam mam do pierwszego rozdzielacza na parterze 28 a stąd do drugiego 22, a kolanka wcale nie takie drogie, nie przesadzaj  :wink:  natomiast radziłbym zamiast kolanek (90st) dać łuki (90st), cena podobna ale dużo łagodniejszy przepływ, weź w dłoń jedno i drugie - zobaczysz różnicę

----------


## gp69

Jaki jest optymalny sposób podłączenia grzejników łazienkowych do instalacji ogrzewania podłogowego ?
Chodzi o to, by w okresach przejściowych, dało się suszyć ręczniki/dogrzać łazienki bez grzania całego domu.
Całość pracuje na niskiej temperaturze. 
Zakładam, że pompa obiegowa co jest elektroniczna i sama dopasuje swoją wydajność.

- Grzejniki łazienkowe na osobnym rozdzielaczu + zawór umożliwiający odcięcie pozostałej części instalacji
- Grzejniki łazienkowe + pętle łazienkowe na osobnym rozdzielaczu + zawór umożliwiający odcięcie pozostałej części instalacji
- Grzejniki łazienkowe z zamontowaną elektryczną grzałką. W okresach przejściowych instalacja co jest wyłączona, włączamy grzałki.
- inne ?

----------


## HenoK

> - inne ?


Może mój sposób Cię zainspiruje  :smile:  :
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4595462

----------


## bajcik

> - Grzejniki łazienkowe + pętle łazienkowe na osobnym rozdzielaczu + zawór umożliwiający odcięcie pozostałej części instalacji


Ten wariant sam rozważam, bo dobry na lato.
Tylko tych rozdzielaczy się dużo robi  :wink:  Ciekawe czy możnaby zamiast dwóch małych podwójnych (dla dwóch łazienek na dole i na górze) użyć tylko jednego poczwórnego, i dolną łazienkę zasilać z górnego? Można puścić pexy w ścianie?

----------


## robdk

> Ten wariant sam rozważam, bo dobry na lato.
> Tylko tych rozdzielaczy się dużo robi  Ciekawe czy możnaby zamiast dwóch małych podwójnych (dla dwóch łazienek na dole i na górze) użyć tylko jednego poczwórnego, i dolną łazienkę zasilać z górnego? Można puścić pexy w ścianie?


A ko ci zabroni puścić w ścianie?
A czym podpinasz te grzejniki wiszące na ścianie?
Ja mam pexem  :wink:

----------


## edde

ja zrobiłem oodzielny pion do drabinek łazienkowych i sprowadziłem go do kotłowni, tam podłączony jest do pionu podłogówki i bezpośrednio do zasilania z bufora, zaworami kulowymi mogę przełączać sobie sposób grzania

----------


## CityMatic

> najbardziej optymalne jest tak wykonać podłogówkę że wydajność grzewcza w łazience była 2x większa niż w pozostałych pomieszczeniach, wtedy można skorzystać z samoregulacji podłogówki czyli trochę generalizując w łazience temperatura będzie się sama stabilizować na o te 2-3 stopnie więcej niż w pozostałych pomieszczeniach a ręcznik pozostawiony gdziekolwiek w łazience wyschnie sam


I właśnie tak samo "kombinuję" :wink:

----------


## gp69

> najbardziej optymalne jest tak wykonać podłogówkę że wydajność grzewcza w łazience była 2x większa niż w pozostałych pomieszczeniach, wtedy można skorzystać z samoregulacji podłogówki czyli trochę generalizując w łazience temperatura będzie się sama stabilizować na o te 2-3 stopnie więcej niż w pozostałych pomieszczeniach a ręcznik pozostawiony gdziekolwiek w łazience wyschnie sam


Mądrego to i posłuchać warto  :Smile: 

No ale co z okresami przejściowymi, kiedy chcemy grzać tylko w łazience ?

----------


## plamiak

W okresie przejściowym (czyli dzisiaj przy temp. zew. +7) nie robię nic. Ponieważ w łazience jest więcej rur, to jeśli krąży w nich woda o tej samej temp. co w reszcie pomieszczeń - w łazience i tak jest ciepło. Oczywiście to pogodówka obniża temp. zasilania w zależności od potrzeb.

----------


## k_i_a

Parter podłogówka, piętro grzejniki. Czy są jakieś przeciwwskazania, aby pompa do podłogówki była w kotłowni (5m od rozdzielacza), a nie przy rozdzielaczu. W optymalnym miejscu w skrzynce zmieści się tylko rozdzielacz.

----------


## Piczman

Nie ma znaczenia gdzie będzie pompa.
Może być w kotłowni.

----------


## gp69

Może być przecież (jeśli da radę) nawet tylko pompa obiegowa kotła, i wtedy nie ma żadnej dodatkowej pompy ...

----------


## martek1981

> Jaki jest optymalny sposób podłączenia grzejników łazienkowych do instalacji ogrzewania podłogowego ?
> Chodzi o to, by w okresach przejściowych, dało się suszyć ręczniki/dogrzać łazienki bez grzania całego domu.
> Całość pracuje na niskiej temperaturze. 
> Zakładam, że pompa obiegowa co jest elektroniczna i sama dopasuje swoją wydajność.
> 
> - Grzejniki łazienkowe na osobnym rozdzielaczu + zawór umożliwiający odcięcie pozostałej części instalacji
> - Grzejniki łazienkowe + pętle łazienkowe na osobnym rozdzielaczu + zawór umożliwiający odcięcie pozostałej części instalacji
> - Grzejniki łazienkowe z zamontowaną elektryczną grzałką. W okresach przejściowych instalacja co jest wyłączona, włączamy grzałki.
> - inne ?


Tak się zastanawiam, czy można podłączyć dwie drabinki łazienkowe przed zaworem 4d, tak aby gorąca woda z kotła ta która idzie na CWU szła też na te grzejniki? Na grzejnikach byłyby głowice termostatyczne. Plusem tego rozwiązania jest to że mógłbym je sobie odkręcać również latem do suszenia bo CWU będę też podgrzewał. 
Kocioł na eko groszek z podajnikiem, zawór 4d i 100% podłogówki. Czy to zadziała?

----------


## nommo

Witam.
Co myślicie o tym rozwiązaniu będzie 9 sekcji jedna przeznaczona pod grzejnik drabinkowy do łazienki. 
http://www.e-heat.pl/rozdzielacz-mie...ego-p-379.html
zawór ESBE VTA322 20-43
Zaplanowana podłogówka w całym domu rurki zatopione w płycie fundamentowej 20cm.
Zapotrzebowanie projektowe 40W na m2 planuje rozstaw co 15cm w łazience co 10cm.

----------


## krzys_i_aga

Witam !
Mam ZAWÓR MIESZAJĄCY ESBE 1' VTA372 35-60C, jak dam na 1 czyli teoretycznie 35 C w domu nie idzie wytrzymać tak gorąco, a temperatura wody na wejściu po mieszaczu to około  39 C. Podłoga ceramika. Zastanawiam się czy może zmienić na  zawór ESBE 20-43 stopni. Mniejsza temperatura wejścia. Czy może jakaś kryza ??? Jak myślicie ?

----------


## nommo

Kryza zmniejszy tylko przepływ a raczej nie oto chodzi. Zmień zawór na ten z mniejszym nastawem.

----------


## gul1337

Witam,

Mam mały dylemat. Planuję podłogówkę z akumulacją w płycie fundamentowej. Aktualnie mam płytę fundamentową o grubości 20cm, pod płytą 30cm styropianu. Planuję na nią dać 5-6cm wylewki w której będzie ogrzewanie podłogowe. Jednak wszyscy odradzają mi wylewkę bezpośrednio na płycie bez styropianu (płyta-folia-wylewka). Czy brak styropianu może powodować jakieś problemy z wylewką? wylewka może odbić po jakimś czasie na wskutek rozszerzania? może dać 1-2cm twardego styropianu?

Pozdrawiam,
Gul1337

----------


## Jani_63

Ale ta zasada nie dotyczy zdaje się płyt kumulacyjnych - grzewczych.
Najprostszy przykład - Legalett

----------


## piogron

Może ktoś miał podobny problem. Policzyłem całą podłogówkę. Ale na poddaszu mam jeden pokój nad garażem, który jest niżej od reszty poddasza o 30 cm. Będą do niego dwa schodki. Będą tam dwie sekcje podłogówki, ale rozdzielacz planuje w garderobie. Czy w tych sekcjach woda nie będzie miala zbyt dużych oporów, czy będzie grzać dobrze, czy to będzie prawidłowo. Czy może lepiej zrobić jakiś osobny rozdzielacz w tym pokoju?

----------


## edde

mam pokój nad poddaszem 30m2, trzy pętle w nim po ok. 50-60m chyba, zasilany z rozdzielacza na poddaszu, który jest wyżej o 4 schodki (~4x17cm), odległość od rozdzielacza (długość rurki zasilana i i powrotu od rozdzielacza do pętli) to coś ok. 5m dla dwóch pętli i 9-10 dla trzeciej, wszystko działa tak jak powinno, grzeje równomiernie, sprawdzone kamerą termowizyjną miesiąc temu, a na regulacje oporów najlepsze są przepływomierze (rotametry) na rozdzielaczu (choć u mnie chodzi równo an jednakowym przepływie dla wszystkich ośmiu pętli, w zasadzie wszystkich siedmiu bo oprócz przedpokoju gdzie tylko kilka metrów rury jest wiec jest to mocno zdławione przepływomierzem)

----------


## piogron

Ok, dzięki za info, czyli powinno działać pomimo różnicy poziomów. Mam zamiar zamontować rozdzielacze z rotametrami, ale znalazłem cos takiego. Czy taki rozdzielacz zda egzamin do regulacji przepływów?
http://allegro.pl/rozdzielacz-11-zaw...498322338.html

----------


## edomek

Ściany stawia się na dylatacji? Jakoś nie mogę załapać, możesz wyjaśnić?

----------


## kulca

na izolacji  :smile:

----------


## edde

> Ok, dzięki za info, czyli powinno działać pomimo różnicy poziomów. Mam zamiar zamontować rozdzielacze z rotametrami, ale znalazłem cos takiego. Czy taki rozdzielacz zda egzamin do regulacji przepływów?
> http://allegro.pl/rozdzielacz-11-zaworki-mini-zlaczki-pex-16-i1498322338.html


nie, nie zda, kup raz a porządnie, ja mam i polecam rozdzielacze Kan-therm

----------


## Foczki

> bo tam nie wylewa się posadzek, płyta jest od razu podłogą, a ściany stawia się na izolacji p-wodnej i mogą się w jakimś zakresie przesuwać
> 
> 
> ja myślę że jakby na Legalett wylać jeszcze dodatkowo 6cm wylewki tak że zaprze się o ściany to po okresie grzewczym wyjdą pęknięcia


 i po to wymyślono dylatacje  :tongue: 

Odnośnie różnicy poziomów - poza napełnianiem i odpowietrzaniem układu nie ma to znaczenia, ciśnienie będzie w instalacji niższej wyższe ale opory nie będą inne niż by to wybudować na tym samym poziomie. 
Jak woda ma popłynąć do góry bez "oporów"? Ano wciągnie ją podciśnienie wytworzone przez wodę spływającą na dół i vice versa.

----------


## mamut 74

witam,

dom w pełni podpiwniczony dwa stropy monolityczne chcę rozłożyć podłogówkę bezpośrednio na każdym stropie na betonie zalać ją betonem 10 cm a od spodu stropu ocieplić całośc styro 10 cm czy to ma sens? i czy bedzie działać?

----------


## kulca

nie za bardzo, bo ciepło będzie uciekało mostkami po ścianach

----------


## Jani_63

W przypadku piwnicy nieogrzewanej rzeczywiście może powstać mostek cieplny.
Można go zminimalizować ocieplając ścianę piwnicy pod stropem na jakieś 30-50cm.

----------


## mamut 74

rozumiem, to co radzicie?

----------


## edde

nie kombinować tylko normalnie standardowo na stropie dać styropian podłogowy (10cm nad piwnica i 4cm nad parterem) na to podłogówka i posadzka 6-8cm

----------


## mamut 74

można zamiast taśmy/opaski dylatacyjnej na ścianie dać pasek styro 5 cm?

----------


## kulca

można, ale ze styro dużo roboty, taśma na allegro jest bardzo tania, a masz ją w rolce kilkudziesięciometrowej, robota łatwa i przyjemna jak samemu się robi
5cm na wysokość? bo na grubość trochę za dużo, 1cm jest wystarczający

----------


## brachol

wykonawca namawia mnie na użycie jastrychu anhydrytowego z firmy Lafarge. Mozna dac cieńszą warstwę co nie jest bez znaczenia w przypadku stropu drewnianego, lepiej przewodzi ciepło i w ogóle podobno lepszy jest. Wychodzi trochę drożej niż cementowy między innymi przez dopłatę za niepełną gruszkę.Jest to układane przez ekipę z Lafarga. Co myślicie o takim jastrychu? Warto w to wejść?

----------


## kasius23

Witam Serdecznie
 jestem w trakcie prac budowlanych i potrzebuje Waszej pomocy. Rozbudowujemy dom o poddasze użytkowe, na dole wszędzie grzejniki ze starymi zworami ( wszystkie będą do wymiany), na górze chcemy zrobic podłogówkę i grzejniki (ile jeszcze nie wiem na pewno drabinka w łazience może w sypialni zwykły zamiast podłogówki) powierzchnia poddasza to ok. 100 m2 dół również. Wszystko ma być zasilane piecem na drewno/węgiel (piszę tak bo nie znam się na rodzajach pieców) w układzie otwartym.
Powiedzcie szczerze czy takie cuuuśśśś co sobie wymyśliłam ma racje bytu, jeśli tak to jak to najprościej zrobi, jeśli mogę prosić o jakiś schemat to byłoby super, czy lepiej od razu dac grzejniki ( ze względu na rodzaj pieca, bo zawsze będzie taki zwykły) i za bardzo się nie rozczulac z podłogówką na której mi trochę jednak zależy

----------


## macst

> wykonawca namawia mnie na użycie jastrychu anhydrytowego z firmy Lafarge. Mozna dac cieńszą warstwę co nie jest bez znaczenia w przypadku stropu drewnianego, lepiej przewodzi ciepło i w ogóle podobno lepszy jest. Wychodzi trochę drożej niż cementowy między innymi przez dopłatę za niepełną gruszkę.Jest to układane przez ekipę z Lafarga. Co myślicie o takim jastrychu? Warto w to wejść?


Witaj.
Mam ten jastrych. Wylewanie tego podkładu to czysta przyjemność... 3 - 4 godziny roboty i dom 230 m2 załatwiony.
Ale.....
Jeśli chcesz drewnianą podłogę na to przykleić to się dopytaj szczegółów panów z Poznania (jesteś stamtąd, prawda?) - przyjeżdżali do mnie na reklamację. Anhydryt jaki ja dostałem miał właściwą wytrzymałość na odrywanie, ale kompletnie nie miał na ścinanie. A tą w pierwszej kolejności sprawdzał parkieciarz. Reklamacja zakończyła się w ten sposób:
"Wyniki wytrzymałości na odrywanie podkładu podłogowego spełniają wymagania odnośnie kładzenia posadzki wierzchniej z drewna. Przy zastosowaniu odpowiedniego gruntu epoksydowego i wysoko elastycznego kleju ,nie można stwierdzić zatem przeciwwskazań."
To co powyżej czyli (grunt epoksydowy i dobrany do niego wysokoelastyczny klej plus szlifowanie oraz robocizna) kosztowało niestety więcej niż sam podkład. Więc sam zdecyduj....

Niemniej jestem zadowolony. Parkieciarz się spisał. Mam drewnianą podłogę połączoną korkiem z kaflami - tak jak chciałem. 
A do tego podkład szybko reaguje na włączenie ogrzewania i zmiany temperatury zasilania. A przede wszystkim na powierzchni 100 m2 nie mam dylatacji i kafle oraz drewno lecą przez całą podłogę bez żadnych przerw....

Pozdrawiam
macst

----------


## Jani_63

Zwróć też uwagę na czystość wylewki anhydrytowej.
Jak wynika z opisu http://forum.budujemydom.pl/Sfuszero...ml#entry195803 bywa z nią różnie.

----------


## bajcik

> Witam Serdecznie
>  jestem w trakcie prac budowlanych i potrzebuje Waszej pomocy. Rozbudowujemy dom o poddasze użytkowe, na dole wszędzie grzejniki ze starymi zworami ( wszystkie będą do wymiany), na górze chcemy zrobic podłogówkę i grzejniki (ile jeszcze nie wiem na pewno drabinka w łazience może w sypialni zwykły zamiast podłogówki) powierzchnia poddasza to ok. 100 m2 dół również. Wszystko ma być zasilane piecem na drewno/węgiel (piszę tak bo nie znam się na rodzajach pieców) w układzie otwartym.
> Powiedzcie szczerze czy takie cuuuśśśś co sobie wymyśliłam ma racje bytu, jeśli tak to jak to najprościej zrobi, jeśli mogę prosić o jakiś schemat to byłoby super, czy lepiej od razu dac grzejniki ( ze względu na rodzaj pieca, bo zawsze będzie taki zwykły) i za bardzo się nie rozczulac z podłogówką na której mi trochę jednak zależy


Można rozważyć bufor ciepła.

----------


## kasius23

> Można rozważyć bufor ciepła.


a czy o więcej informacji mogę prosic o takim rozwiązaniu

----------


## edde

wiecej informacji a właściwie cała skarbnica wiedzy o buforach to wątek http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...or-ciep%C5%82a

----------


## brachol

*macst* 
dzieki za info ja nie będę kleił na to drewna tylko jastrych ma być na drewnianym stropie (taki mam miedzy piętrem i parterem) i na to będą klejone kafle bo to będzie w łazience coraz bardziej jestem przekonany do tej wylewki
*Jani_63*
dzięki za info szkoda że gość nie napisał z jakiej firmy miał ten jastrych

----------


## feverpl

Witam,

Szybko sie przywitam na forum  :Smile:   i natychmiast pytanie.

Szukam porady w nastepujacym temaci. W domu planuje 6 sekcji OP na parterze i 3 sekcje na pietrze. Zawor mieszajacy wraz z pompa i sterowaniem pogodynka chce umiescic w kotlowni na dole. 

Rozdzielacz na ogrzewanie podlogowe bedzie na pewno na dole, natomiast dylemat mam co do realizacji gory.
1) Czy 3 dodatkowe petle gorne podlaczyc do rozdzielacza dolnego ?
2) poprowadzic dodatkowy pion (zas+pow) i wstawic maly 3 sekcyjny rozdzielacz u gory.

Dodam, ze pod wzgledem szafki nie jest to problem, bo i tak u gory mam szafke na ogrzewanie grzejnikowe.

Dzieki za przemyslenia - wszystkie za i przeciw, oraz ewentualne zalety i wady proponowanych rozwiazan

----------


## bajcik

nie znam się ale chętnie się wypowiem  :wink: 

1) Myślę że nie byłoby szans tego odpowietrzyć.
2) Wygląda OK, sam mam zamiar zrobić podobnie

----------


## Mr_Mabram

Zgodzę się z przedmówcą - dodatkowy rozdzielacz u góry i sprawa załatwiona.

----------


## bladyy78

Macie racje panowie nie znacie się, wiec bez urazy nie wprowadzajcie w błąd forumowicza. Jeden rozdzielacz na dole jest wystarczający z odpowietrzeniem górnych pętli nie żadnych problemów i zajmuje to tyle samo czasu co odpowietrzenie dolnych pętli.  U siebie mam również jeden rozdzielacz na dole, a podłogówka jest również na górze i nie było żadnych problemów z jej odpowietrzeniem. Żeby szybko i skutecznie odpowietrzyć dolne jak i górne pętle po prostu odkręcamy powrót z podłogówki żeby woda dobrze się przelała przez pexa. Każda pętla musi być odpowietrzana osobno.

----------


## bajcik

Jednak jak w tej wodzie wytrącą się pęcherzyki gazu to już same na dół nie zjadą.

----------


## netspiker

> Jeden rozdzielacz na dole jest wystarczający z odpowietrzeniem górnych pętli nie żadnych problemów i zajmuje to tyle samo czasu co odpowietrzenie dolnych pętli.


ja bym nie ryzykował. a później ludzie czytają takie wpisy, robią jak radzi *bladyy78* i wołają : ratunku, podłogówka nie grzeje.
IMHO jak ktoś chce robić samodzielnie, to niech robi zgodnie ze sztuką na każdej kondygnacji osobny rozdzielacz = bezbolesne odpowietrzenie.
dla trzech pętli nie ryzykowałbym sobie stresu z problemem odpowietrzenia pętli

----------


## edde

> ja bym nie ryzykował. a później ludzie czytają takie wpisy, robią jak radzi *bladyy78* i wołają : ratunku, podłogówka nie grzeje.
> IMHO jak ktoś chce robić samodzielnie, to niech robi zgodnie ze sztuką na każdej kondygnacji osobny rozdzielacz = bezbolesne odpowietrzenie.
> dla trzech pętli nie ryzykowałbym sobie stresu z problemem odpowietrzenia pętli


 zgadzam się z kolega

----------


## bladyy78

Ludzie mają problemy jak z instalatora dupa, albo jak robią coś o czym nie maja pojęcia. Większość co tu ma problemy z podłogówka to ma rozdzielacze na tym poziomie co pętle, a podłogi mimo to im nie grzeją. Rozdzielacz nie ma znaczenia gdzie jest, jak podłogówkę się potrafi odpowietrzyć to wszystko działa jak należy. Powietrze nawet jak się wytrąci z wody to pompa przepcha je do rozdzielacza, gdzie są odpowietrzniki, przetestowane na swojej i nie tylko mojej skórze! Podstawa to przelanie każdej pętli bez tego pompa nie da rady wypchać powietrza z rury.  
Netspiker jesteś specjalistą od podłogówki że podważasz to co pisze. Ja wykonałem w tym roku w dwóch domach podłogówki u siebie i u znajomego. U znajomego rozdzielacz zamontowaliśmy  w piwnicy a podłogówkę ma dwie kondygnacje wyżej i również nie ma żadnego problemu z grzaniem, każda pętla grzeje równo.

----------


## muchrem

Profilowałem powrót pexa  z obiegu podłogowego aby go podłączyć do rozdzielacza i przez nieuwagę za mocno go zgiąłem i się trochę spłaszczył. Wygięcie wyprostowałem i spłaszczenia nie ma, ale mam pytanie czy tak może pozostać czy sztukować 30cm? Czy pex został uszkodzony wewnątrz?

----------


## kulca

na pewno jego struktura została osłabiona, przy normalnym ciśnieniu teoretycznie powinno być OK, jedynie ryzyko gdyby z różnych przyczyn ciśnienie w obwodzie wzrosło
mi też się kilka razy minimalnie spłaszczał, po rozprostowaniu wracał do krągłości i taki zostawiałem wyginając w innym miejscu

----------


## Jarek EM08

Witajcie panowie

Nigdy do tej pory nie interesowałem się podłogówką, ale ponieważ niedługo będą kładzione na ścianach tynki, chciałem wyjaśnić wątpliwości odnośnie sterowania temperaturą... 
W całym domu planowana jest podłogówka - na parterze jak i na piętrze. Piec będzie sterowany za pomocą pogodówki. 
Najprostszym sposobem ustawiania temperatury w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach jest regulacja przepływu wody na rozdzielaczach. Ja jednak ewentualnie chciałbym pójść w stronę bardziej zaawansowanego technicznie sterowania za pomocą termostatów. Przemyślałem sobie pewne sprawy, a ponieważ jestem w tej dziedzinie zupełnym laikiem, *proszę mnie naprostować gdybym coś napisał/wykoncypował źle...*

Zasada sterowania ogrzewania podłogowego za pomocą termostatów wygląda następująco:
1) w pomieszczeniu montujemy termostat
2) termostat łączymy z rozdzielaczem za pomocą przewodu
3) rozdzielacz musi być wyposażony w zawory regulacyjne
4) zawory regulacyjne rozdzielacza otwierane są lub zamykane za pomocą napędów termicznych 24/230V

Termostaty są chyba 2 rodzajów:
A) z napięciowymi stykami roboczymi - termostat taki potrzebuje doprowadzenia zasilania 230V. Gdy czujnik wykryje odpowiedni spadek temp., na styki podawane jest napięcie, dzięki czemu w obwodzie zaczyna płynąć prąd a napęd otwiera zawór aby w pętli mogła płynąć woda.
B) z bezpotencjałowymi stykami roboczymi - termostat taki nie potrzebuje doprowadzenia zasilania i potrafi działać na bateryjkach. Działa on chyba jak zwykły przekaźnik - obniżenie temperatury powoduje zamknięcie obwodu, a tym samym przepływ w nim prądu, bo napięcie do napędu termicznego jest podawane w tym przypadku od strony rozdzielacza - termostat zamyka nam tylko przerwany obwód.

Czyli chcąc ewentualnie wstępnie przygotować się do zainstalowania w przyszłości takiego ustrojstwa powinienem:
- pociągnąć między rozdzielaczem a przyszłym termostatem kabelek,
- zdecydować się jaki typ termostatu będę instalować w przyszłości A) lub B) aby z odpowiedniej strony doprowadzić zasilanie.

Bardzo proszę o komentarz bardziej zaawansowanych forumowiczów...

PS. Czy dobrze mi się wydaje, że ze względu na bardzo dużą inercję układu, do sterowania ogrzewaniem podłogowym lepiej nadają się termostaty o jak najmniejszej histerezie, tak aby szybciej móc reagować na powolne reakcje podłogówki?

 :bye:

----------


## gp69

Ja bym (i tak zrobię) się zastanowił nad termostatami "inteligentnymi" (np. proporcjonalno-całkującymi), które reagują z wyprzedzeniem.
Potrafią one z większą precyzją utrzymać stałą temperaturę.
Np. Honeywell CM707

----------


## Jarek EM08

Dzięki za hint, ale czy to nie za duża armata do sterowania temp. np. w takiej pojedynczej sypialni? A jeszcze jak przemnożymy jego cenę przez ilość pomieszczeń, to wychodzi całkiem, całkiem niezła sumka...

A po za tym, napisałem jakieś bzdury w moim wcześniejszym poście?

----------


## gp69

> A po za tym, napisałem jakieś bzdury w moim wcześniejszym poście?


Według mnie to się trzyma kupy.
Jednak z tymi termostatami, to niekoniecznie jest tak, że te, które są zasilane napięciem 230V mają styki napięciowe.
Nie wiedząc jaki termostat będzie zamontowany, poprowadziłbym kabel czterożyłowy 4 x 1mm2.

----------


## plamiak

Naprostuję Cię: im więcej kasy wydasz na sterowanie..... tym wiecej kasy wydasz. Odpusciłem sobie sterowanie, termostaty itp. kosztowne bzdety po pierwszym sezonie, kiedy okazało się że regulacja przepływywów pętli + sterowanie pogodowe kotła całkowicie wystarcza. Bylem przygotowany na pełną automatykę rozdzielaczy, położyłem kable, na szczęście zwyczajnie brakło mi kasy na "uzbrojenie" - i dobrze. 
Poczytaj o efekcie samoregulacji podłogówki.

----------


## cieszynianka

Ja mam w każdym pomieszczeniu termostaty, co pozwala mi sukcesywnie w miarę potrzeb włączać do obiegu poszczególne pomieszczenia i wyłączać pod koniec sezonu. To znaczy już od września grzała się łazienka i _komputerownia_ . Jak się zrobiło chłodniej to doszedł dzienny i kuchnia. Początkiem listopada reszta pomieszczeń. Jak już będzie cieplej, to będziemy odłączać kolejno pomieszczenia (według potrzeb). Łazienka będzie pewnie ogrzewana do końca czerwca (tak jak w zeszłym roku)  :yes: , bo ja zmarzlak jestem.
Odkryłam też fajną rzecz, w okresie okołobożonarodzeniowym wyłączyłam z grzania pralnię i zrobiłam z niej chłodnię na produkty i potrawy, których jest wtedy zdecydowanie więcej  :wave: . Po zakończeniu okresu obżarstwa przywróciłam pralni ogrzewanie  :roll eyes: 
Właśnie minie rok, jak mieszkamy i z obserwacji wynika, że pogodówka jest trochę niekompatybilna z tym sterowaniem. Na przyszły sezon mam zamiar spróbować wypiąć pogodówkę i polecieć na samych termostatach.
 :smile: 
Mamy też nieużywany pokój, w którym normalnie leci grzanie na minimum, a kiedy wpadną goście z noclegiem mogę szybko i precyzyjnie włączyć grzanie do zadanej temperatury, bez kombinowania na przepływach aż do pożądanego skutku.

----------


## odaro

> J
> 
> Właśnie minie rok, jak mieszkamy i z obserwacji wynika, że pogodówka jest trochę niekompatybilna z tym sterowaniem. Na przyszły sezon mam zamiar spróbować wypiąć pogodówkę i polecieć na samych termostatach.
> .


A jak wtedy będziesz ustawiać temperaturę na zasilaniu instalacji ręcznie?

----------


## cieszynianka

> A jak wtedy będziesz ustawiać temperaturę na zasilaniu instalacji ręcznie?


Myślę, że temperatura zasilania będzie stała, a siłownik na sygnał z termostatu otworzy lub zamknie przepływ stosownie do potrzeb danego pomieszczenia. 
Szczegóły mam zamiar ustalić z serwisantem podczas przeglądu kotła.

----------


## kulca

ustal dokładnie, i jeden obwód musi być wtedy zawsze otwarty, żeby nie było sytuacji że wszystkie się zamkną a piec będzie grzał

----------


## 1950

jeżeli nie wiesz, to nie pisz,
nie ma takiej opcji, żeby kocioł grzał,
jest coś takiego jak bay-pass, 
w przypadku gdy wszystkie obwody się zamkną kocioł się wyłączy,
bo nie będzie odbioru ciepła i dostanie za wysoką temperaturę na powrocie,

----------


## kulca

hmm, a wszędzie trąbią że nie można zakładać na wszystkich obwodach zaworów aby zminimalizowac ryzyko uszkodzenia kotła przy zamknięciu wszystkich zaworów
piszę to co wyczytałem, jednak fachowcem w tej dziedzinie nie jestem  :sad:

----------


## Piczman

Problem powstaje kiedy podłogówkę/grzejniki zasila kocioł stałopalny, taki zanim załapie że już grzać nie musi to trochę postraszy domowników bulgotaniem.
To najlepszy scenariusz, czasem spotyka się układ zamknięty i wtedy jest nieco gorzej .

----------


## 1950

zawsze ciepło może odebrać zasobnik cwu,
oczywiście w przypadku kotła na paliwo stałe, 
przy gazie i oleju jest tak jak napisałem

----------


## Jacekss

> mieszacz ma jedynie zaletę w okresach gdy na dworze jest 10-15 stopni i chciałbyś grzać podłogówką, piec może mieć problem z daniem tak niskiej temperatury, wtedy mieszacz się przydaje


to chyba zależy do jakiego pieca CO, np elektryczny Kospel potrafi wysterować temp od 20C, więc mieszacz zbędny.. na podłogę może podawać te 20-22C i nawet w jesień / wiosnę będzie okey

----------


## kulca

mój piec gazowy (nie kondensat) schodził do 23-25 stopni na zasilaniu w ciepłe dni, narazie nie mam mieszacza, jak zamieszkamy to wyjdzie czy będzie konieczny

----------


## odaro

> Myślę, że temperatura zasilania będzie stała, a siłownik na sygnał z termostatu otworzy lub zamknie przepływ stosownie do potrzeb danego pomieszczenia. 
> Szczegóły mam zamiar ustalić z serwisantem podczas przeglądu kotła.


Jeżeli temperatura zasilania będzie stała to nie będzie to zbyt oszczędne rozwiązanie.

----------


## odaro

> ustal dokładnie, i jeden obwód musi być wtedy zawsze otwarty, żeby nie było sytuacji że wszystkie się zamkną a piec będzie grzał


A zawór nadmiarowo-upustowy.

----------


## 1950

a czym jest bay-pass jak nie zaworem nadmiarowo upustowy,
w momencie zamknięcia się wszystkich głowic, wzrasta ciśnienie i zawór nadmiarowo-upustowy się otwiera i puszcza wodę po krótkim obiegu,
automatyka odnotowuje wzrost temperatury powrotu i wyłącza palnik,

----------


## cieszynianka

> nie ma takiej opcji, żeby kocioł grzał,
> jest coś takiego jak bay-pass, 
> w przypadku gdy wszystkie obwody się zamkną kocioł się wyłączy,
> bo nie będzie odbioru ciepła i dostanie za wysoką temperaturę na powrocie,


No właśnie w skrzynkach są by-passy.

----------


## cieszynianka

> Jeżeli temperatura zasilania będzie stała to nie będzie to zbyt oszczędne rozwiązanie.


Hmm, czy możesz to trochę rozwinąć?

Wydaje mi się, że pomieszczenia nie będą przegrzewane, bo po osiągnięciu zadanej temperatury obwód zostanie zamknięty, a jak wszystkie obwody będą "najedzone" to piec się wyłączy. Ponowi pracę wtedy, kiedy będzie trzeba.
Wynikałoby, że nie będzie niepotrzebnego grzania, które podwyższałoby koszty.
Chyba, że się mylę, to proszę o wyprostowanie  :yes:

----------


## Jarek EM08

Cieszynianka, a na jakiej wysokości masz zamontowane termostaty?

 :bye:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Cieszynianka, a na jakiej wysokości masz zamontowane termostaty?


115 cm dolna krawędź  :wiggle: 
 :wink:

----------


## Jacekss

za niedługo zabieram sie za rozkładanie styro na podłogówkę i mam takie pytania:

- na parterze czy dawać pod styro folie czarną, mam płytę fundamentową 25cm na styro 20cm + folia, wg mnie nie ma sensu ale wole się upewnić
- podobnie czy dawać na piętrze, słyszałem że nie trzeba
- miejsce pod kominek - czy dawać styro i wylewkę normalnie jak wszędzie czy tylko wylewkę, planuję anhydryt; no bo rurki to wiadomo że omijamy kominek
- przepusty na rurki wod-kan, wentylacyjne - jak je zabezpieczyć, planowałem zrobić "korytko" ze styro żeby tam nie wylewać a dzurki miedzy rurkami np zapiankować 

a z innej nieco beczki, czy ma ktoś piecyk elektr Kospela, czy pompka która jest zamontowana w srodku uciągnie podłogówkę. na stronie Kospela zero informacji co to za typ pompy, ogólnie mało danych prezentują. z tego co czytałem na forum to raczej taka pompka powinna dać radę. W sumie rurki szacuje będzie 700-800m maks.

----------


## odaro

> a czym jest bay-pass jak nie zaworem nadmiarowo upustowy,
> w momencie zamknięcia się wszystkich głowic, wzrasta ciśnienie i zawór nadmiarowo-upustowy się otwiera i puszcza wodę po krótkim obiegu,
> automatyka odnotowuje wzrost temperatury powrotu i wyłącza palnik,



No... chciałem tylko nazwać by-pass po imieniu  :smile:

----------


## odaro

> Hmm, czy możesz to trochę rozwinąć?
> 
> Wydaje mi się, że pomieszczenia nie będą przegrzewane, bo po osiągnięciu zadanej temperatury obwód zostanie zamknięty, a jak wszystkie obwody będą "najedzone" to piec się wyłączy. Ponowi pracę wtedy, kiedy będzie trzeba.
> Wynikałoby, że nie będzie niepotrzebnego grzania, które podwyższałoby koszty.
> Chyba, że się mylę, to proszę o wyprostowanie


Nie jestem hydraulikiem ale wg mnie taniej jest ogrzać pomieszczenie wodą o temp 45st przy rzadkim wyłączaniu kotła niż częste wyłączanie kotła i częste podgrzewanie wody do temp. np 65st

----------


## cieszynianka

> Nie jestem hydraulikiem ale wg mnie taniej jest ogrzać pomieszczenie wodą o temp 45st przy rzadkim wyłączaniu kotła niż częste wyłączanie kotła i częste *podgrzewanie wody do temp. np 65s*t


*Odaro*, skąd Ci przyszło do głowy te 65 stopni  :jaw drop: 

Ja myślę o temperaturze w okolicach trzydziestu stopni. Piec mam kondensacyjny, więc wysokie temperatury są niewskazane ze względów oszczędnościowych. Nie mam w domu kaloryferów, za wyjątkiem jednej drabinki w łazience.

----------


## odaro

> *Odaro*, skąd Ci przyszło do głowy te 65 stopni 
> 
> Ja myślę o temperaturze w okolicach trzydziestu stopni. Piec mam kondensacyjny, więc wysokie temperatury są niewskazane ze względów oszczędnościowych. Nie mam w domu kaloryferów, za wyjątkiem jednej drabinki w łazience.


Miał to być tylko przykład

----------


## cieszynianka

> Miał to być tylko przykład


A ja to wzięłam za konkretne zalecenie dla mojego systemu grzewczego  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:

----------


## CityMatic

> *Odaro*, skąd Ci przyszło do głowy te 65 stopni 
> 
> Ja myślę o temperaturze w okolicach trzydziestu stopni. Piec mam kondensacyjny, więc wysokie temperatury są niewskazane ze względów oszczędnościowych. Nie mam w domu kaloryferów, za wyjątkiem jednej drabinki w łazience.


A ja mam takie pytanko do koleżanki:
Jeśli w całym domu jest podłogówka to jak jest podłączona ta drabinka w łazience?
Czy ma osobny obwód?
czy jest ciepła(wystarczająco ciepła) podczas sezonu grzewczego?
Pozdrawiam i dziękuję za odpowiedz

----------


## Foczki

Drabinka powinna być na osobnym obwodzie - tak jest właściwie. Niektórzy niewłaściwie podłączają drabinkę razem z pętlą podłogówki co powoduje wychłodzenie wody w samym grzejniku drabinkowym a w podłogę która akurat w łazience może być cieplejsza trafia ochłodzona woda. Tak można tylko wtedy gdy nie ma mieszacza (sterowanie zaworem RTL) i zasilamy źródłem wysokotemperaturowym ale trzeba wiedzieć, że takie rozwiązanie powoduje niemożliwość wyłączenie jednego z tych grzejników osobno. Dlatego mimo wszystko rozwiązań takich nie poleca się stosować.

Temperatura grzejnika drabinkowego jest taka jak ustawiona na kotle, rzędu 30-40° czyli minimalnie wystarczająca  :tongue:  ręcznik osuszy.
Pytanie co wg Ciebie oznacza "wystarczająco ciepła"?

----------


## Jacekss

> za niedługo zabieram sie za rozkładanie styro na podłogówkę i mam takie pytania:
> 
> - na parterze czy dawać pod styro folie czarną, mam płytę fundamentową 25cm na styro 20cm + folia, wg mnie nie ma sensu ale wole się upewnić
> - podobnie czy dawać na piętrze, słyszałem że nie trzeba
> - miejsce pod kominek - czy dawać styro i wylewkę normalnie jak wszędzie czy tylko wylewkę, planuję anhydryt; no bo rurki to wiadomo że omijamy kominek
> - przepusty na rurki wod-kan, wentylacyjne - jak je zabezpieczyć, planowałem zrobić "korytko" ze styro żeby tam nie wylewać a dzurki miedzy rurkami np zapiankować 
> 
> a z innej nieco beczki, czy ma ktoś piecyk elektr Kospela, czy pompka która jest zamontowana w srodku uciągnie podłogówkę. na stronie Kospela zero informacji co to za typ pompy, ogólnie mało danych prezentują. z tego co czytałem na forum to raczej taka pompka powinna dać radę. W sumie rurki szacuje będzie 700-800m maks.


może ktoś pomoże, sugestie, wskazówki ?!  :smile:

----------


## CityMatic

> Temperatura grzejnika drabinkowego jest taka jak ustawiona na kotle, rzędu 30-40° czyli minimalnie wystarczająca  ręcznik osuszy.
> Pytanie co wg Ciebie oznacza "wystarczająco ciepła"?


To wystarczająca dla mnie odpowiedz - dziękuję

----------


## cieszynianka

> A ja mam takie pytanko do koleżanki:
> Jeśli w całym domu jest podłogówka to jak jest podłączona ta drabinka w łazience?
> Czy ma osobny obwód?
> czy jest ciepła(wystarczająco ciepła) podczas sezonu grzewczego?
> Pozdrawiam i dziękuję za odpowiedz


Już mówię, drabinka jest podłączona "równolegle", tzn osobny obwód, ale ta sama temperatura. Jest w niej grzałka elektryczna, którą po "odcięciu" od obwodu można podłączyć do prądu. Jeszcze grzałki nie włączaliśmy, w łazience było wystarczająco ciepło.Temperatura drabinki nie była oszałamiająca, ale do osuszenia ręczników ok. Tym bardziej, że łazienka była grzana do końca czerwca, a potem od początku września, bo ja zmarzlak jestem  :roll eyes: .

----------


## PeZet

Problem mam. 
Chcę określić minimalną powierzchnię podłogówki w pokoju. 
Znam zapotrzebowanie pokoju na ciepło. Wyliczone w OZC.
OVplan i KAN Quick floor - programy do obliczania podłogówki - podają mi różne powierzchnie!
pow podłogi: 11,14m2
zapotrz: 315W
W OVplanie wychodzi 4,8m2 z rozstawem rurek 0,15m
W KAN-ie wychodzi 7m2 z takim samym rozstawem!
Inny przykład:
pokój 13,3m2 zapotrz. 384W OV: 5,8m2, KAN: 8,6m2, rozstawy 0,15 tu i tu.

Przeciętnie KAN zwiększa pow o 40%!
O co chodzi? Gdzie jest w takim razie granica sensowności obliczeń?

----------


## edde

jeśłidobrze pamiętam, to gdy bawiłem się tymi dwoma programami to tez jakoś tak wychodziło, porównałem wyniki z informacjami z forum i internetu, i odniosłem wrażenie, ze ovplan jest dokładniejszy, lepiej wstrzelony w rzeczywistość, a kan jakby asekuracyjnie zawyża długość rur, ilość obiegów w pomieszczeniuczy m2 podłogówki dla wymaganego zapotrzebowania, ostatecznie swoje obliczenia oparłem na ovplanie a rzeczywistość budowlana je jeszcze nieco po swojemu zweryfikowała  :smile:  , po pierwszej zimie wydaje się być ok, choć instalacja nie chodziła jeszcze w tym roku na temp pokojowych a jedynie na 15-17st

----------


## 1950

> Problem mam. 
> Chcę określić minimalną powierzchnię podłogówki w pokoju. 
> Znam zapotrzebowanie pokoju na ciepło. Wyliczone w OZC.
> OVplan i KAN Quick floor - programy do obliczania podłogówki - podają mi różne powierzchnie!
> pow podłogi: 11,14m2
> zapotrz: 315W
> W OVplanie wychodzi 4,8m2 z rozstawem rurek 0,15m
> W KAN-ie wychodzi 7m2 z takim samym rozstawem!
> Inny przykład:
> ...


w przypadku Kana wychodzą Ci niższe temperatury pracy,
automatycznie masz większe oszczędności

----------


## PeZet

Edde, miałem podobne wrażenie, że OVplan jest bliżej życia.
1950, temp. zasilania i powrotu wpisałem taką samą: tz=35, tp=29.
Zrobiłem teraz wreszcie obliczenia na piechotę - wzory, tabelki, etc.
Wyszło coś pomiędzy OVplanem i KAnem, z tendencją ku OVplanowi.

----------


## heron

Witajcie,

Czy nie jest błędem (mam tu na myśli moją instalację, która niebawem powstanie), że na w instalacji podłogówki istnieją pętle o skrajnie różnych długościach? Konkretnie najdłuższa pętla ma 63m,a najkrótsza 9m. Czy to da się wyregulować rotametrami/przepływomierzami czy konieczne będzie dorzucenie zworu termostatycznego na powrocie dla pomieszczenia z pętlą 9m (ma tam być 16 stopni)? A może tak krótkich pętli się nie robi?

Z góry dzięki za pomoc.

----------


## kulca

trochę krótka, a nie możesz tych kilku zwojów podciągnąć z jakimś sąsiednim pomieszczeniem gdzie jest np 40mb, rozstaw odpowiednio szerszy aby była niższa temperatura?

----------


## heron

Początkowo tak właśnie planowałem, ale te pomieszczenia będą wówczas przegrzane. Według OZC jedno z tych pomieszczeń ma 0 W a drugie chyba 9 W zapotrzebowania na ciepło (tam ma być 16 stopni, a zakładam, że powietrze z rekuperatora da 16 stopni i stąd takie zapotrzebowanie).

W zasadzie to zastanawiam się czy się różni przypadek 9-metrowej pętli od podłączenia łazienkowej drabinki do osobnej pętli - to też będzie bardzo krótkie, a jest stosowane przez wielu jak sądze?

----------


## kulca

ja mam drabinkę podłączoną 2m od rozdzielacza, tyle że tu masz grzanie powietrza czyli mniejsza akumulacja niż betonu

----------


## edde

ja zrobiłem wszystkie pętle oddzielnie, najkrótsza to 12m przedpokoju, bez problemu dało się to opanować i wyregulować przepływomierzami na rozdzielaczu, na tym samym rozdzielaczu są pętle np. 79 i 74mb

----------


## heron

> ja zrobiłem wszystkie pętle oddzielnie, najkrótsza to 12m przedpokoju, bez problemu dało się to opanować i wyregulować przepływomierzami na rozdzielaczu, na tym samym rozdzielaczu są pętle np. 79 i 74mb


Dzięki *edde*. W takim razie zrobie na razie bez termostatów, a w razie czego się dołoży.

----------


## plamiak

Można dołożyć termstaty, sterowniki - ja również planowałem automatykę, a wystarczyło wyregulowanie przepływów.

----------


## RadziejS

Witam,

po pewnym czasie użytkowania mojej podłogówki robionej "na oko"  :smile:  (wstyd się przyznać, ale tak było) mogę powiedzieć, że jestem super zadowolony. Koszt sezonu grzewczego (6 mcy) to ok 2600 zł (razem z abonamentem i grzaniem cwu). Zimą w domu ciepło. Super sprawa i uważam, że ekonomiczna. Dom ok 220 mkw, wentylacja grawitacyjna, BK24 + 16cm styropianu.

Ps. Orientuje się ktoś jaka jest teraz dobra cena sezonowego przeglądu Junkersa Cerapur Smart ZSB 3-14?

----------


## Foczki

> Witajcie,
> 
> Czy nie jest błędem (mam tu na myśli moją instalację, która niebawem powstanie), że na w instalacji podłogówki istnieją pętle o skrajnie różnych długościach? Konkretnie najdłuższa pętla ma 63m,a najkrótsza 9m. Czy to da się wyregulować rotametrami/przepływomierzami czy konieczne będzie dorzucenie zworu termostatycznego na powrocie dla pomieszczenia z pętlą 9m (ma tam być 16 stopni)? A może tak krótkich pętli się nie robi?
> 
> Z góry dzięki za pomoc.


Nie jest to błąd, przy małym zapotrzebowaniu możliwe są takie krótkie pętle i da się je wyregulować. Jeżeli taka pętla miała by być połączona z innymi to jest to możliwe ale należy pamiętać że do docelowego pomieszczenia trafi woda o obniżonej temperaturze więc należałoby to przeliczyć jeszcze raz.

Dość dużo te 16° z rekuperatora, musiałby mieć sprawność 90% przy średniej temperaturze wejściowej 20°.

P.S. A co to za pomieszczenie w którym temperatura jest 16° i jednocześnie rekuperacja?

----------


## Conrad&Beata

doradzicie jakiś dobry rozdzielacz z przepływomierzami (cały dom podłogówka, kocioł junkers kondensat, bez dodatkowej pompki) , ktoś pisał wcześniej że są takie które mają opcje podłaczenia później termostatów, moze nie będa potrzebne ale wole sie zabezpieczyć?
 i czy całość robić na materiałach jednego producenta, którego polecacie?

----------


## plamiak

W zasadzie  na wszystkich  rozdzielaczach  jakie widziałem można by założyć termostaty - w miejsce zaworów powrotnych (ew. zamiast rotametrów).
Jeśli chodzi o materiały, to wystarczy że będą dobrego producenta. Rura Kisana i Wavina jest taka sama (z punktu widzenia montażu złączek).

----------


## Conrad&Beata

a jakie rury pert/al/pe   czy   pex/al/pe, które lepsze?

----------


## mirma

W jednym z pomieszczeni wychodzi mi zapotrzebowanie 487W. Po przeliczeniu na m2 powierzchni dla  parkietu 10mm wychodzi zapotrzebowanie 50,73W/m2
Zastanawiam się czy dać jedną pętlę o długości 88m+2m z rozstawem 12,5.
czy też dać 2 pętle 2x(48+2)mb z rozstawem10cm.
Czy jest sens dawać dwie mniejsze pętle?

----------


## CityMatic

> a jakie rury pert/al/pe   czy   pex/al/pe, które lepsze?


Ja dałem takie:

----------


## Conrad&Beata

dzięki za odpowiedz, ale to jeszcze inne rury. 
Apropo powyższej firmy, zrobili mi projekt ogrzewania podłogowego, jak zobaczyłem o mało nie spadłem z krzesła, (moj projekt to barwny z muratora, każdy może zobaczyć jak wygląda) sciany BK + 15 styro, podłoga 10 styro, dach 25 wełna. 
Patrze w projekt a tam każde pomieszczenie policzone ich programem, dobrane materiały, rozstaw w każdym pomieszczeniu 10 cm !!! 1400 m rury na cały dom, 21 pętli. 
Zapotrzebowanie policzone, o ile na parterze zgadza się z projektem ( nieznacznie większe) to na poddaszu już całkiem inaczej niż w projekcie (kaloryfery) u mnie podłogówka.  
dla każdego pokoju 2 razy większe. Dlaczego tak?
No i jeszcze ten salon, 42 powierzchni z połączony z korytarzem, zapotrzebowanie 1900w, 42 m2 pow. 3 pętle, rozstaw rury co 10cm na całości. Czy to normalne??
I najlepsze na koniec cena za materiały 33 tys. bez pieca zasobnika, to jakiś kosmos

----------


## Piczman

Chcą zarobić i to mnie nie dziwi.
Ale to bezczelnie dużo !!!

----------


## Jacekss

oj to chcą zarobić na tobie i to nieźle jak za same materiały do podłogówki liczą sobie 33 tys
mnie jak na 130m2 materiały wyszły z 6-7 tys to góra

----------


## AkpC

> Witam,
> 
> wbrew opiniom, że samemu można sobie tylko zaszkodzić, chcę samodzielnie wykonać ogrzewanie podłogowe. Rzuty parteru oraz poddasza zamieszczam pod spodem. Założenie mam takie, żeby było 100% podłogówki.
> 
> W związku z tym liczę na Waszą pomoc, wszelkie cenne uwagi przyjmę z wdzięcznością.


To co prawda materiały dedykowane instalatorom, ale skoro planujesz samodzielne wykonanie podłogówki, to można potraktować cię jako instalatora  :smile:  polecam te materiały:
Błędy wykonawcze w instalacjach ogrzewania podłogowego (cz. 1.)Błędy wykonawcze w instalacjach ogrzewania podłogowego (cz. 2.)

----------


## bald61

Czy można zamiast trzech pętli ułożonych tradycyjnie  w jednym pomieszczeniu ułożyć także trzy pętle,  ale "wpisane" w siebie /pętla w pętli/ POZDRAWIAM.

----------


## bald61

Czy ktoś coś takiego widział a może robił? Proszę o pomoc. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## heron

> Nie jest to błąd, przy małym zapotrzebowaniu możliwe są takie krótkie pętle i da się je wyregulować. Jeżeli taka pętla miała by być połączona z innymi to jest to możliwe ale należy pamiętać że do docelowego pomieszczenia trafi woda o obniżonej temperaturze więc należałoby to przeliczyć jeszcze raz.
> 
> Dość dużo te 16° z rekuperatora, musiałby mieć sprawność 90% przy średniej temperaturze wejściowej 20°.
> 
> P.S. A co to za pomieszczenie w którym temperatura jest 16° i jednocześnie rekuperacja?


Chodzi o wiatrołap. Myślisz, że nie ma sensu podłączać tego pomieszczenia do rekuperatora?

A co do sprawności, to chyba coś przekombinowałeś. Przy 90% dawałby 18 stopni, czyż nie?

----------


## kajmanxxl

nie zrozumiałe jest to Twoje pytanie narysuj lub jakoś jasno napisz co kombinujesz?????

----------


## Jani_63

Wiatrołap najlepiej podłączyć w formie wydzielonego obiegu... nawiew-wywiew.

Co do sprawności, to dobrze Ci podał.
Dla temperatur obliczeniowych Tz - (-20oC) i Tw - (+20oC) przy sprawności 90% nawiew będzie miał temperaturę 16oC.
Liczy się ją ze wzoru:
n = (Tn-Tz)/(Tw-Tz) x100 [%]

----------


## bald61

zazwyczaj pomieszczenie /27m2/ dzielimy na trzy pola i układamy rurę /co 10cm lub 15cm/ w trzech niezależnych pętlach JEDNA OBOK DRUGIEJ. co by było gdybym układał rurę w pętle /ślimak numer 1/ nie co 10 a  co 60cm na CAŁEJ  powierzchni pomieszczenia. następną pętle /ślimak numer 2/ układał bym w wolną przestrzeń MIEDZY rurkami pierwszej pętli . pętle numer 3 ułożył bym /WPISAŁ/ w wolną przestrzeń pętli numer 2. dzięki tak ułożonych trzech pętlach mam rurki co 10cm i jeden potrójny ślimak na całej powierzchni pomieszczenia. Uuufff mam nadzieję że teraz przedstawiłem to bardziej  obrazowo.pozdrawiam

----------


## kajmanxxl

można tak zrobić, tylko też mi się wydaje że będzie to bardzo przewymiarowane

----------


## bald61

myślę, ze nie będzie to przewymiarowane ponieważ pomieszczenie ma trzy okna o wymiarach 220 /340cm  . bardzo dziękuję za opinię i pozdrawiam.

----------


## heron

> Wiatrołap najlepiej podłączyć w formie wydzielonego obiegu... nawiew-wywiew.
> 
> Co do sprawności, to dobrze Ci podał.
> Dla temperatur obliczeniowych Tz - (-20oC) i Tw - (+20oC) przy sprawności 90% nawiew będzie miał temperaturę 16oC.
> Liczy się ją ze wzoru:
> n = (Tn-Tz)/(Tw-Tz) x100 [%]


Dzieki *Jani*. 
Wzór się przyda, bo widze, że zbyt uprościłem sprawę. Ale i tak przy założonych 16 stopniach w wiatrołapie i około 9m pętli mam około 2x więcej watów niż wynika z OZC. Trzeba będzie zatem zmniejszyć przepływ.

Natomiast co do wentylacji to właśnie mam wiatrołap i pomieszczenie gospodarcze podłączone jako osobny obieg (każde z tych pomieszczeń ma swój). Tak od początku zakładałem, planowałem i zrobiłem, ale to pytanie czy pomieszczenie o tak niskiej temperaturze mam podłączone do rekuperacji mnie zbiło z tropu.

----------


## PiotrTok

Potrzebuję Waszej porady, w całym domu mam już ułożona podłogówkę i przyszedł czas na wylewki. Wybór padł na wylewkę z miksokreta tyle, że jeden wykonawca twierdzi że powinno się zastosować włókna polipropylenowe a inny że siatkę zbrojeniową zgrzewaną. I tu jest do Was pytanie który wariant będzie lepszy?

----------


## langerob25

> Potrzebuję Waszej porady, w całym domu mam już ułożona podłogówkę i przyszedł czas na wylewki. Wybór padł na wylewkę z miksokreta tyle, że jeden wykonawca twierdzi że powinno się zastosować włókna polipropylenowe a inny że siatkę zbrojeniową zgrzewaną. I tu jest do Was pytanie który wariant będzie lepszy?


 Na pewno włókna,a siatkę to już można ekstra.Ja osobiście dawałem też siatkę .

----------


## CityMatic

> Potrzebuję Waszej porady, w całym domu mam już ułożona podłogówkę i przyszedł czas na wylewki. Wybór padł na wylewkę z miksokreta tyle, że jeden wykonawca twierdzi że powinno się zastosować włókna polipropylenowe a inny że siatkę zbrojeniową zgrzewaną. I tu jest do Was pytanie który wariant będzie lepszy?


A u mnie dałem i to i to
Koszt niewielki, a wytrzymałość dużo większa.

----------


## netspiker

Jeden z instalatorów zasiał u mnie na poważnie wątpliwości co do wykowywania podłogówki w sypialniach.
Twierdzi, że nie należy tego robić to będe miał efekt taki jakbym spał na żyle wodnej. Twierdzi, że w najlepszym wypadku nie będziemy się wysypiać.
Co mogą o tym powiedzieć osoby posiadające podłogówkę w sypialniach? Czy stwierdzenia instalatora mają chć cień prawdy i czy wtedy powinnosię układać rurki pod łóżkiem?
Jestem w kropce, bo wlasnie za kilka dni zamierzam rozpoczynać, a tu takie zaskoczenie. Planowałem tylko drabinki w łazienkach na obiegu podłogówki.

----------


## Piczman

Ja tam się wysypiam, moi goście też .

Ale jak bym musiał puścić w podłogę ze 40 C to pewnie nie było by tak wesoło.
Wszystko zależy od tego jaki dom budujesz i czy odpowiednio wszystko do siebie dobierzesz .

----------


## michal_mlody

Witam.
Jaką metodą/sposobem wykonać podłogówkę pływającą na miarę swojej nazwy.

Sposoby dylatowania, izolacji i rozkładania rurek pod ogrzewanie podłogowe.

Zapraszam do dzielenia się uwagami i spostrzeżeniami. 

Temat ten jest kontynuacją rozważań na temat izolacji podłogi na gruncie
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ogi-na-gruncie

----------


## autorus

Ja jestem przed wiec tez jestem ciekawy  :smile:   Jakie przewidujesz kolejne warstwy i jakiej grubości?

----------


## RadziejS

> Jeden z instalatorów zasiał u mnie na poważnie wątpliwości co do wykowywania podłogówki w sypialniach.
> Twierdzi, że nie należy tego robić to będe miał efekt taki jakbym spał na żyle wodnej. Twierdzi, że w najlepszym wypadku nie będziemy się wysypiać.
> Co mogą o tym powiedzieć osoby posiadające podłogówkę w sypialniach? Czy stwierdzenia instalatora mają chć cień prawdy i czy wtedy powinnosię układać rurki pod łóżkiem?
> Jestem w kropce, bo wlasnie za kilka dni zamierzam rozpoczynać, a tu takie zaskoczenie. Planowałem tylko drabinki w łazienkach na obiegu podłogówki.


Ja się wysypiam również bardzo dobrze. Ale wydaje mi się, że delikatny szum wody w rurkach słyszę. Jest to b. delikatne, gdybym sam podłogówki nie robił pewnie bym na to nie zwrócił uwagi. Może to być też praca pompy w piecu, który jest stosunkowo niedaleko od sypialni, ale wydaje mi się, że to woda w rurkach. Ale nie piszę tego, żeby zwrócić uwagę na wadę, tylko na ciekawostkę  :Smile: . Podłogówka jest super. I na panelach i z dywanem typu Shaggy też  :Smile:

----------


## michal_mlody

To tak jak ja przed, chyba na szczęście :smile: 
Chudy mam, ściany parteru i strop parteru jest.

Jako izolacja przeciwwilgociowa to chyba papa ale myślę nad izolacją mineralną typu cr65 lub cr90. Ale 90% papa
Na podłogę na gruncie będzie 20cm ocieplenia. Miał być styro ale cały czas zastanawiałem się nad perlitem. Teraz trochę się wyjaśniło 99% perlit :smile: 
Na ociepleniu myślałem o folii + podłogówka wodna tylko nie wiem jak te rurki zamocować. Mam nadzieję że wyjaśni się to :smile: 
Wylewka około 8cm

----------


## 1950

jeżeli coś słyszysz, to znaczy, że masz źle odpowietrzoną podłogówkę,

----------


## Aga i Krzysiu

Też na szczęście jestem na etapie chudziaka, dach i okna częściowo są, więc czas myśleć o ogrzewaniu. Podłogówka już policzona. 
Początkowo było planowane: papa, 16cm styropianu, folia, podłogówka w wylewce anhydrytowej 5cm, okładzina 1cm, razem 22cm. W końcu stanęło na 12cm styropianu (tniemy koszty  :Evil: ). Teraz mój małżonek wymyślił, że będzie robił sam wylewki z betoniarki, więc wejdzie tylko 10cm ocieplenia, bo wylewka musi mieć 7cm. Jedyna nadzieja w tym, że jak się wstawi drzwi tarasowe i wejściowe, to może jeszcze jakieś 2-3 cm wcisnę tego ocieplenia.

Standardowa "forumowa" podłoga na gruncie wygląda tak:
- ubity piach, pospółka, lub co akurat jest pod ręką  :smile:  (ja mam pospółkę i piach)
- chudy beton przynajmniej 10cm (u mnie 15cm betonu B15 z gruchy)
- papa
- styropian 10-30cm
- folia aluminiowa lub budowlana 
- dylatacje z pianki 3-5mm wokół ścian i dzielące płyty grzewcze
- rurki przypinane spinkami do styropianu, alternatywnie wiązane do siatki stalowej
- wylewka z miksokreta min7 cm - grubość zależna od grubości styropianu lub anhydrytowa min 4,5cm - grubość wylewki też chyba zależna od grubości styropianu
- wykończenie jakie komu pasuje

Co zmienić, żeby było dobrze?
Jak przekonać mojego faceta do zamiany styropianu na perlit  :big grin:

----------


## Piczman

Też mi się tak wydaje, jeśli nie ma powietrza w instalacji to niemożliwe żeby był słyszalny przepływ .

----------


## adam_mk

"Jak przekonać mojego faceta do zamiany styropianu na perlit "
Podeślij mi go na jaką godzinkę.
TYLE wystarczy, aby go przekonać.
Na JEGO WŁASNEJ skórze..
 :Lol: 
O styropianie zapomni na dobre i co najwyżej ze wstrętem na niego spojrzy...
 :Lol: 
Adam M.

----------


## Aga i Krzysiu

Gdzie i kiedy?  :big grin:  Zawlokę go nawet siłą.

----------


## Jani_63

Nie inaczej.

----------


## krzysztof5426

A Pan wykonawca nie jest przypadkiem " radiestetą " i przypadkiem nie chce Ci sprzedać blaszek miedzianych likwidujących działanie żył wodnych ?

----------


## adam_mk

Skoro sobie pogadaliśmy o termoizolacji od gruntu to może warto sobie podywagować o tym - jak tą termoizolację wykorzystać z sensem.

Ogrzewanie podłogowe to część systemu grzewczego.
Dość istotna, bo ta, która wytworzone/pozyskane ciepełko dzieli na zbudowane pomieszczenia tak, jak nam miło i wygodnie.
Niby wszystko wiadomo od lat, ale...
CZYM jest ogrzewanie podłogowe?

- Generalnie – specyficznym kaloryferem!
Urządzeniem do oddawania ciepła z medium je niosącego do otoczenia.
Synonimami słowa "kaloryfer" są: promiennik lub radiator.
Ciepło zaś, jak (chyba) powszechnie wiadomo przenosi się drogą:
przewodnictwa cieplnego (gdy materiały do siebie przylegają)
konwekcji, unoszenia (gdy ogrzany materiał oddala się wraz z ciepełkiem a napływa "nowy" i zimny)
promieniowania (wtedy gdy ciepełko w przeźroczystym otoczeniu "wyświeca" się ze swego źródła w dal, nieskończoną, póki na przeszkodę nie trafi).
A na dodatek - JEDNOCZEŚNIE z tych sposobów korzysta!
No, na tyle, na ile MOŻE.

I właśnie do tego umożliwiania sprowadza się całe zagadnienie.

Naszym celem, pragnieniem i koniecznością jest zbudowanie takiego kaloryfera, który równie dobrze ogrzewa przylegające do niego warstwy powietrza jak „świeci” ciepłem po okolicy.
Podział sposobu oddawania ciepła w dobrze zrobionej podłogówce jest prawie pół na pół.
Ciekawe tylko PO JAKĄ CHOLERĘ TO KOMU?
DZIADEK MIAŁ GORĄCY ZIMĄ PIEC KAFLOWY I ŻYŁ WYGODNIE!!!
Tak!
Ale dziadek w tym piecu trzymał paliwo w temperaturze „białego żaru” co oznacza ponad 650stC. Poza piecem by tego nie utrzymał!
Połowa przeszło z ciepełka, za jakie zapłacił odpływała kominem w kosmos…
Tyle, że jakby jakoś TANIEJ niż dziś za to ciepło płacił…
Dla poprawnej pracy dobrze zrobionego ogrzewania podłogowego wystarcza medium o temperaturze rzędu dwudziestu kilku stopni – do trzydziestu!
TAKIE temperatury łatwiej się termoizoluje i wytwarza (pozyskuje). Sposobów jest kilka i ich koszt nie jest morderczy (w pracy, bo na etapie inwestycji bywa różnie).

Płytę grzewczą ogrzewania podłogowego buduje się metodą wylewania klocka betonowego lub anhydrytowego tak, aby można ją było ogrzewać naszym źródłem ciepła w kontrolowany sposób.
-To znaczy – JAK?
Można np. pradem…
Wtapia się w płytę kable grzejne i wstawia regulator.
Albo wtapia się w nią rurki a w rurki wpuszcza ciepłą wodę.
Albo wykonuje się w niej kanały, meandry i wpuszcza gorące powietrze (jak w dziadkowym piecu).

Jakby tego nie zasilił – ma grzać PODŁOGOWO.

Kilka więc słów o takim sposobie grzania.

Organizm człowieka „zna” ten sposób o dziesiątków tysięcy lat. Choćby z plaży, gdzie piasek nagrzany słoneczkiem oddaje ciepełko jak umie…
Okazało się (po wielu badaniach, próbach, błędach), że najlepiej jest, jak podłoga ma ze DWA stopnie więcej jak ogólna temperatura wnętrz.
JEDNOCZEŚNIE zauważono, ŻE NIEZDROWO JEST jak STALE PRZEKRACZA 28stC.
Wtedy, bywa, zwykle u starszych wiekiem, że zaczynają się problemy ze zdrowiem.
CZEMU?
A słyszeliście, że coś „goi się jak na MŁODYM psie”?
Wszelkie co młodsze organizmy maja większe zdolności adaptacyjne.
Człowiek jest stałocieplny. Ma system termoregulacji organizmu.
U starszych jakby słabiej on działa, bo napędzany jest swoistą „podłogówką” jaka stanowi układ krążenia…

Jeżeli więc NIE DOPUŚCIMY aby temperatura podłogi przekroczyła 28stC to nikt, nawet stulatki, skarżyć się nie będzie na niewygody!

ZARAZ! ZARAZ!! STOP!!!
Miało być o OGRZEWANIU!!!
Przeciętny zjadacz chleba ma 36,6stC (i oby Wam to już tak zostało) a tu się bredzi o „ogrzewaniu” co ma sporo mniej!
No, bo jak się wsadzi paluch do wody o temperaturze tych 25 czy 28stC to jest ZIMNA!!!
(sami sprawdźcie!  :Lol:  )
Do dupy takie ogrzewanie!
Jak zimne to znaczy – ZEPSUTE!!!

Prawie prawda. Tylko, że tym razem – NIEPRAWDA!
 :Lol: 

Dowód?
Proszę bardzo!

KTO chciałby mieć stale w domu jakieś 36stC ciepłoty wnętrz?
Zwykle wystarcza około 22stC i jest komfort…
A nasz kaloryfer/promiennik/ źródło ciepła jest wielkogabarytowy. Jest WSZĘDZIE we wnętrzu.
- To nie może być po prostu wiele cieplejszy jak tyle, ile chcemy tam mieć!
CBDO.

No, to na tym etapie już wiemy.
Ma być chłodny i ma grzać…
(paranoja jakaś?)
Jak kto nie kuma, to trzeba wrócić do początku tekstu…

Generalnie – będziemy rozważać (no, ja mam taki zamysł) podłogowe wodne, bo najczęściej takie jest wykonywane. Zasady ogólne dotyczą jednak wszelkich jego typów.
Od elektrycznego po legalet czy hipokaustum.

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Aga
Ja ślepy jakiś jestem, czy my som krajne?
W Sosnowcu mam firmę. Na Pogoni.
Adam M.

----------


## kajmanxxl

> Aga
> Ja ślepy jakiś jestem, czy my som krajne?
> W Sosnowcu mam firmę. Na Pogoni.
> Adam M.


Mistrzu każdy coś może przeoczyć, nawet Tobie się zdarzy , praw dalej o tej podłogówce bo w końcu ktoś coś mądrego pisze, jakbyś jeszcze jakieś linki do wiedzy fachowej dla niedowiarków wrzucił to było by super.

----------


## Aga i Krzysiu

Adam_mk nie jesteś ślepy! Wyedytowałam profil ponieważ jeszcze mieszkam w Sosnowcu, konkretnie na Pekinie, a buduję się w Dąbrowie Górniczej.

Mąż powoli się łamie  :big grin:

----------


## 1950

to niech się łamie,
a na warstwie perlitu ustalonej cementem, połóż 3 cm styropianu, żeby można było umocować rury spinkami do podłogówki

----------


## michal_mlody

> a na warstwie perlitu ustalonej cementem, połóż 3 cm styropianu, żeby można było umocować rury spinkami do podłogówki


 dać folię pod rurki czy bez?

W innym wątku Adam pisał że ma prosty sposób na mocowanie rurek, czekam na tą wypowiedź :smile:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Jeden z instalatorów zasiał u mnie na poważnie wątpliwości co do wykowywania podłogówki w sypialniach.
> Twierdzi, że *nie należy tego robić to będe miał efekt taki jakbym spał na żyle wodnej. Twierdzi, że w najlepszym wypadku nie będziemy się wysypiać.*
> Co mogą o tym powiedzieć osoby posiadające podłogówkę w sypialniach? Czy stwierdzenia instalatora mają chć cień prawdy i czy wtedy powinnosię układać rurki pod łóżkiem?
> Jestem w kropce, bo wlasnie za kilka dni zamierzam rozpoczynać, a tu takie zaskoczenie. Planowałem tylko drabinki w łazienkach na obiegu podłogówki.


Delikatnie mówiąc pan instalator bzdury opowiada. Nie musisz w sypialni utrzymywać wysokiej temperatury, przecież to się da regulować - to po pierwsze, a po drugie to co wspólnego ma podłogówka z żyłami wodnymi? 

A odnośnie radiestetów, to żaden z nich takich głupot by nie gadał. Idąc takim tropem to by wodę w wiadrach ze studni było trzeba nosić do domu, żeby w rurkach się po domu nie pałętała!

Zerknij do tego wątku:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...%B3wki-wodnej&  :yes:

----------


## 1950

folia musi być, 
to jest pływająca podłoga

----------


## adam_mk

Potrafisz uzasadnić - CZEMU?
Potrafisz też to POKAZAĆ?

Bo ja się podejmuję obrony tezy - że nie potrzebna!
 :Lol: 

Aga
Pekin chyba lepszy jak Piekło (bo też tu podobno jest...)
Jakby chyba bliżej czy cuś?
 :Lol: 
Adam M.

"Mąż powoli się łamie "

Twarda bestia!
A. M.

----------


## adam_mk

"jakbyś jeszcze jakieś linki do wiedzy fachowej dla niedowiarków wrzucił to było by super. "

I co ja mam teraz zrobić?

Fizyka dla klas 6-8 najlepsza.
Dla dociekliwych - fizyka z ogólniaka/technikum.
Chemia ogólna dla liceum. Dwa pierwsze podręczniki.
Tablice matematyczno-fizyczne.
Inne potrzebne tablice - od Wuja Google...
Matematyka w zakresie szkoły średniej... (to, jak się ktoś bardzo zagłębia w problem).
Do tego - logika , kurs podstawowy

Więcej nie trzeba.
Uruchamiamy myślenie na bazie powyższych - i jest wynik!

Tyle, że ja to (budowanie) widziałem wiele razy i na wiele sposobów...
Sam też "popełniłem" co nieco...
Może dlatego mi łatwiej?

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Płyta grzewcza ogrzewania podłogowego powinna mieć walory podstawowe, jakie ma każdy podkład pod każdy rodzaj podłogi.
Powinna być NOŚNA.
To oznacza, że nawet „dorodna” dziewczyna w szpilkach zaszkodzić jej nie może!
Powinna znosić te naciski i rozkładać je bez pękania i uginania się.
Dodatkowo – powinna móc w sobie bez szkody „schować” to, czym grzejemy. Tu – rurki ogrzewania wodnego.
W efekcie, w zależności od użytego spoiwa, wypadają nam minimalne grubości takiej wylewki.
Dla cementu – od 5cm a dla gipsu (anhydrytu) około 7cm.
Z takimi danymi ja się spotkałem.
Można w rozsądnych granicach zwiększać grubość takiej wylewki.
Praktyka pokazuje, że nawet znacznie.
Spotykałem płyty grzewcze po 15-17cm. Cieńszych jak 5cm już nie.
Obiegowo takie płyty wykonywane są w grubościach 7-10cm, co w zupełności wystarcza.
Jak ktoś jest bardzo zapobiegliwy, przeczulony, ma kilku „dorodnych” członków rodziny i obawia się o całość stropów– to czasem dodaje różnych polepszaczy czy włókien do takiej wylewki. Nie zaszkodzi
Czy pomoże – to pytanie do specjalistów od wylewek. Tu wyrocznią nie jestem.

Są także ogrzewania podłogowe „szybkie”, bo „normalne” są raczej bezwładne w działaniu.
Te są czasem układane w ogóle bez wylewki! Miewają i 2cm grubości!
Ale to jakby nieco inna bajka…

Jest oczywiste, że jak sobie robimy płaską płytkę z betonu/anhydrytu czy czegokolwiek – to próba jej gięcia (np. deptanie po podpartej na rogach) powoduje, że warstwy blisko powierzchni są ściskane a te pod spodem – rozciągane.
O ile betony czy wylewki ściskanie znoszą bardzo dobrze – o tyle rozciągania nie lubią!!!
Ale…
Jak się blisko dna zatopi w takiej płytce jakie zbrojenie niewielkie?
- To zbrojenie takie bardzo dobrze znosi akurat rozciąganie!
W efekcie, na wiotkich stropach, można i chyba trzeba usztywniać płytę podłogówki takim zbrojeniem.
Bieda w tym, że MUSI być zatopione w płycie a nie tak, żeby płyta sobie na nim tylko leżała.
Teoretycznie – oczywistość.
Realnie – trudność. Kłopot.
Takie zbrojenie trzeba przed zalewaniem płyty unieść na zadaną wysokość nad ocieplenie.
Pozornie – nie problem.
Tylko JAK PO TYM CHODZIĆ ŻEBY NIE ZEPSUĆ?
Zwykle układa się podparte gdzie należy pomosty z desek i po nich się chodzi.
Upierdliwe to jak szlag jasny! Wymusza ciągłe uważanie gdzie się nogę stawia…
To budowlańcy BARDZO tego nie lubią!
A do tego wraz z postępem zalewania trzeba je sukcesywnie usuwać…
W efekcie mamy : Panie! My budujemy od lat! Tak się tego nie robi! My wiemy lepiej!
Zrobimy jak zawsze – będziesz Pan zadowolony! – i mają łatwiej…
Tyle, że oni sobie szybko pójdą na następną robotę a Wy z tym dziełem zostajecie na wiele wiele lat…
Wasz wybór! Wasza wola (Wasza kasa).
Więc…
Zbroić czy nie zbroić tę podłogówkę? Konieczne czy zbędne?
Zwykła logika podpowiada, ze na parterze czy na stropach lanych, pustakowych z nadbetonem i podobnych – nie musi być zbrojenia.
Co z drewnianymi?
- Architekta za łeb i niech doradzi! Od ugięć i statyki budy jest on!

Adam M.

----------


## 1950

> Potrafisz uzasadnić - CZEMU?
> Potrafisz też to POKAZAĆ?
> .


niestety nie potrafię pokazać, ale widziałem zdjęcia gdzie grzejnik podłogowy potrafił zniszczyć ściany na skutek źle wykonanej wylewki,
uzasadnić, tak,



> Fizyka dla klas 6-8 najlepsza.
> Dla dociekliwych - fizyka z ogólniaka/technikum.





> Dodatkowo – powinna móc w sobie bez szkody „schować” to, czym grzejemy. Tu – rurki ogrzewania wodnego.
> W efekcie, w zależności od użytego spoiwa, wypadają nam minimalne grubości takiej wylewki.
> Dla cementu – od 5cm  nad rurą a dla gipsu (anhydrytu) około 7cm. około 4-4,5 cm
> Z takimi danymi ja się spotkałem.
> Można w rozsądnych granicach zwiększać grubość takiej wylewki.
> Praktyka pokazuje, że nawet znacznie.
> Spotykałem płyty grzewcze po 15-17cm.  Cieńszych jak 5cm już nie.
> Obiegowo takie płyty wykonywane są w grubościach 7-10cm, co w zupełności wystarcza.
> Jak ktoś jest bardzo zapobiegliwy, przeczulony, ma kilku „dorodnych” członków rodziny i obawia się o całość stropów– to czasem dodaje różnych polepszaczy czy włókien do takiej wylewki. Nie zaszkodzi
> ...

----------


## autorus

Z czego zrobić takie dystanse jeśli zrobimy zbrojenie? 

I czy rurki/kable grzejne można mocować bezpośrednio do zbrojenia bo takie rozwiązania też widziałem?

----------


## RadziejS

> Też mi się tak wydaje, jeśli nie ma powietrza w instalacji to niemożliwe żeby był słyszalny przepływ .


Najprawdopodobniej, jest to na tyle małe, że nic z tym nie robię - grzeje jak należy. Nieco głośniej jest gdy się ładuje zasobnik, ale to już taka natura kotła.

----------


## krzysztof5426

Cieszynianko !
Słowo radiesteta wziąłem w cudzysłów. Właśnie dlatego.

----------


## kajmanxxl

> "jakbyś jeszcze jakieś linki do wiedzy fachowej dla niedowiarków wrzucił to było by super. "
> 
> I co ja mam teraz zrobić?
> 
> Fizyka dla klas 6-8 najlepsza.
> Dla dociekliwych - fizyka z ogólniaka/technikum.
> Chemia ogólna dla liceum. Dwa pierwsze podręczniki.
> Tablice matematyczno-fizyczne.
> Inne potrzebne tablice - od Wuja Google...
> ...


Dzięki mistrzu za dobre chęci, najbardziej nurtował mnie fakt prawidłowej temperatury tej podłogówki bo już wiele razy na forum była sprzeczka, ja wiedziałem że ta temperatura nie może przekraczać 30st ale spotkałem się z opiniami że powinna być niższa, Ty napisałeś że 28stopni więc myślałem że dotarłeś do jakiś opracowań fachowych, ostatnio robiłem kilka dużych projektów z których projektanci wykluczyli podłogówkę nie miałem okazji zapytać dlaczego, spotkałem się też z opinią lekarza że podłogówka nie jest najlepsza,  postanowiłem poszukać i oto co znalazłem:

Badania na temat komfortu cieplnego prowadził duński naukowiec i inżynier, Ole Fanger. na podstawie tych badań napisano normę PN-EN ISO 7730:2006(U) 

ZALECANE PARAMETRY POWIETRZA W POMIESZCZENIU BIUROWYM 

*Wartość minimalna 19 stopni Celsiusza temperatury powierzchni podłogi wartość maksymalna 26 stopni Celsiusza*

co Wy na to?????????????????????

----------


## adam_mk

Dobra!
Rozumiem.
Boguś Cię wziął do spóły i sprzedajecie Regulusy...

To ja na to...

Podrzucić Ci jaki rocznik statystyczny?
Porównasz sobie częstość występowania schorzeń w różnych krajach.
Wiesz, że amerykańce zmieniły normy na to "ile ludzi wlezie do" bo im społeczeństwo zgrubiało...

Ole Fanger badał SWOJĄ populację.
Były też i inne badania. Nie on jeden to robił.
Ten problem męczony był już ze 40 lat temu.
Zwróć uwagę, że napisał o biurach!
TAM MA BYĆ ROBOTA A NIE ROZLAZŁE OPIERDALANIE SIĘ I WYPOCZYNEK!!!
Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

"ja wiedziałem że ta temperatura nie może przekraczać 30st "
Ole Fanger w oryginale czy baby w maglu?...

MOŻE A NAWET CZASEM POWINNA!!!
Pomyśl i napisz GDZIE i KIEDY
Adam M.

----------


## kajmanxxl

> "ja wiedziałem że ta temperatura nie może przekraczać 30st "
> Ole Fanger w oryginale czy baby w maglu?...
> 
> MOŻE A NAWET CZASEM POWINNA!!!
> Pomyśl i napisz GDZIE i KIEDY
> Adam M.


nie mam nic wspólnego z Bogusiem i nie sprzedaje żadnego konkretnego systemu grzewczego, przez ciekawość i uczciwość zawodową interesuje mnie temat a niestety szkoda mi czasu na dogłębne jego sprawdzanie bo wiele innych ciekawych i nowych rzeczy dla mnie może mi umknąć, podłogówka to stary znany temat w którym ostatnio coś się zmienia więc byłem ciekaw i znalazłem dokładnie to http://www.ciop.pl/24151 z tego co pamiętam to normy na temat ogrzewania biur nie różniły się od mieszkaniowych, inaczej było w stosunku do hal gdzie miała miejsce ciężka praca fizyczna

----------


## michal_mlody

Co myślicie o sposobie mocowania rurek od podłogówki na podkładzie perlitowo gipsowym? Dobrze by było jakby te rurki były w połowie wysokości wylewki. Tylko jak to ogarnąć.

----------


## cieszynianka

:sad: 


> Cieszynianko !
> Słowo radiesteta wziąłem w cudzysłów. Właśnie dlatego.


Rzeczywiście, w ferworze nie zauważyłam tego.
Denerwuję się zawsze czytając takie _opowieści z mchu i paproci_, bo przez słuchanie tego typu bajek w pokojach na górze zrobiliśmy ścienne zamiast podłogowego. : Cool:

----------


## PeZet

Czy ma sens zrobienie wodnej podłogówki na poddaszu między legarami?
Skłaniam się do takiego "czegoś".
Coś podobnego do idei 'suchego montażu', tyle że bez systemowych radiatorów.

Chcę położyć na poddaszu drewnianą podłogę - dechy na legarach. 
Między legarami puściłbym wodną podłogówkę,
bez zalewania betonem.
Nie zależy mi tam na akumulacyjności. 
Tz=35stC, tp=29stC

----------


## kajmanxxl

poczytajcie co tu napisano na temat komfortu cieplnego na podłodze w tabeli nr1 http://www.ciop.pl/24151

----------


## mp_krk

Planuje wykonanie podlogowki a czas goni...sprawa wyglada tak....

* ogrzewanie mieszane, podlogowka z grzejnikami
* na parterze podlogowka w salonie (26m2 - 2petle), holu (11m2 - 1petla), wiatrolapie (7m2 - 1petla), jadalni (11.5m2 - 1petla) i kuchni (10.5m2 - 1petla)
* na parterze  grzejniki w pokoju, lazience (drabinka), garazu, kotlowni i ew. zostawie podejscia do jadalni i salonu
* na poddaszu podlogowka w lazience (11m2 - 1petla + drabinka) oraz w holu (19m2 - 1petla w rzadkim rozstawie)
* na poddaszu grzejniki w 3 pokojach

Zakladajac ze nie zdaze wykonac obliczen w OZC przez weekend dalbym w na parterze wszedzie co 15cm, w holu na poddaszu co 20cm, w lazience co 10cm. Czy na oko byloby ok czy za gesto? Dom bedzie ocieplony 15cm styro (wsp bez szalenstw), 15cm pod wylewka na parterze, 30cm welny 039 w dachu; okna o U=0.7-0.8

Piec bedzie na paliwo stale (ekogroszek) - grzanie co i cwu

Na poddaszu wychodzi mi 6 obwodow: 2xpodlogowka i 4xgrzejnik - wszystko dalbym na jednym rozdzielaczu grzejnikowym i na petach/powrotach podlogowki zalozyl RTL-e.

Problem mam z parterem...wychodzi mi 6 obwodow podlogowki i 6 obwodow grzejnikowych. Jakie sa przeciwskazania by puscic to na jednym rozdzielaczu i dla obwodow podlog. rowniez zalozyc zawory RTL? Wyszloby pewnie taniej niz mieszac, pompa etc...

Ale nawet jesli na parterze zastosowalbym 2 osobne rozdzielacze, to jaki zestaw kupic do podlogowki rozdzielacz z zestawem pompowo-mieszajacym czy osobno rozdzielacz, do niego dokupic zawor mieszajacy 3dr i pompe?

Jesli narazie bym nie zakladal pogodowki to jak sterowac zmieszaniem::
* recznie - zakladac wtedy zwykly zawor mieszajacy czy termostatyczny zawor mieszajacy (w pierwszym przypadku sterowanie jest stopniem zmieszania i musialbym robic to w oparciu o dodatkowy termometr, w drugim ustawiam juz konkretna temperature na wejsciu podlogowki?)
* za pomoca silownika...tylko z czym go sprzezyc jak nie ma sterowania pogodowego?

Z gory dzieki za odpowiedzi

----------


## andriuss

> Co myślicie o sposobie mocowania rurek od podłogówki na podkładzie perlitowo gipsowym? Dobrze by było jakby te rurki były w połowie wysokości wylewki. Tylko jak to ogarnąć.


Właśnie jasiek71 opowiada na głównym wątku jak przymocował kable grzejne do siatki drucianej trytrytkami, znaczy się opaskami zaciskowymi. A co szczególnie urocze, nie używał żadnych dystansów, tylko unosił tę po kawałku siatkę w miarę wylewania jastrychu  :wink: . Ten naród szybko nie zginie  :wink: . On tę siatkę zamawiał, teraz jest łatwiej, są tzw. siatki leśne o oczku 10x15 czy 10x20 i kosztują grosze.

Dygresja, wiem, że to trochę nie ten wątek, ale prośba o pomoc, w szczególności Mistrza Adama. Rozkminiam podłogówkę suchą, nieakumulacyjną i chciałbym tak: styropian z rowkami własnej produkcji, do rowków rurki, na to gruba blacha aluminiowa - na całej powierzchni, na blachę bezpośrednio jakiś podkład pod panele i panele. Chodzi o wykorzystanie właściwości cieplnych aluminium. Pytanie jest takie: jak gruba musiała by być ta blacha i czy istnieje jakikolwiek sposób połączenia jej arkuszy leżących na styropianie. Bo rozumiem, że standardowe lutowanie czy spawanie rozpuści ten styropian w jakieś 3 minuty. No i w ogóle dlaczego to zły pomysł. Coś podobnego ma Danfoss, nazywa się SpeedUp, natomiast cena to żart.

----------


## adam_mk

Opisujesz (jak, zresztą wiele osób) JAK to chcesz zrobić i pytasz czy dobrze.
Dobrze CO?
CO chcesz w ten sposób osiągnąć?
Czemu uważasz, ze ta cena to żart?
Za mało chcą?

Te rurki powinny być w płycie grzewczej a nie DO PERLITU mocowane.
Są systemowe listwy różnych wysokości.
W przekroju wyglądają trochę jak korytka instalacyjne bez przykrywki. Takie kwadratowe "U".
Patrząc z boku mają otwory co około 5cm zrobione tak, że typowa rurka PEX wchodzi w nie "na klik".
Rzucasz to na perlit (kilka sztuk w kilku kierunkach) i rozwijasz rurkę. Za Tobą idzie "prawa ręka" i wklikuje ją  z właściwym rastrem.
Kotwisz czy przyciskasz jaką cegłą końce i czekasz na wylewkę.
W trakcie zalewania te cegły usuwasz.
- Ale to rozwiązanie typu "płać za system" czyli nie tanio...
Za to dobrze.
Trochę za tym trzeba polatać, bo na każdym rogu nie leżą. (pewnie dlatego droższe).

Tu coś podobnego znalazłem:
http://www.muzimer.pl/p259,listwa-do...x-2mm-2mb.html
Tu też:
http://folnet.pl/grupa/pozostale/ogrzewanie-podlogowe
Porównaj sobie CENY!!!

Adam M.

----------


## autorus

ok. Ale np ja chciałbym zrobić jeszcze zbrojenie. I te zbrojenie też wypadałoby aby nie leżało na perlicie tylko wyżej w posadzce. 
I w takiej konstrukcji najwygodniej byłoby kable grzejne przymocować do tego właśnie zbrojenia, a samo zbrojenie położyć na dystansach na perlicie i zalać  :smile:

----------


## andriuss

> Opisujesz (jak, zresztą wiele osób) JAK to chcesz zrobić i pytasz czy dobrze.
> Dobrze CO?
> CO chcesz w ten sposób osiągnąć?
> Czemu uważasz, ze ta cena to żart?
> Za mało chcą?
> 
> 
> Adam M.


Link do cennika:
http://pl.heating.danfoss.com/PCMFil...pca%202011.pdf

Niech każdy wyrobi sobie własne zdanie, czy podłogówka za 500-700 / m2 to dobra cena czy nie. Ja natomiast chciałbym uzyskać, poza podłogówką:
- stabilne i nieodkształcające się podłoże pod panele,
- o jak najniższym oporze cieplnym,
- o maksymalnie dużej powierzchni grzania,
- koniecznie w technologii suchej,
- w cenie do 100 zł / m2.

Stąd pomysł zastąpienia np. dwóch płyt OSB blachą aluminiową o grubości, strzelam 1-2 mm.

----------


## autorus

Odnośnie mocowania to znalazłem taśmę devifast



Przymocowuje się ją do zbrojenia a z drugiej strony mocuje się kable grzejne. 

http://youtu.be/dZFLdgmhcFg

Tylko ze na filmie oni to robią w ten sposób ze wylewają cienką warstwę betonu , na to kładą zbrojenie taśmę kable i potem jest wylewka właściwa.
Czy to wystarczy?

----------


## adam_mk

Krótko:
TO SE NEDA PANE!
Wolno sobie chcieć.

Opiszesz nam coś o tym jak najniższym oporze cieplnym?
PO CO Ci akurat taki?
Tak bardzo spierdolili Ci dom budowlańcy?!
Wierzyć się nie chce!

TAKA technologia u TAKIEGO dostawcy kosztuje akurat TYLE.
Widzisz co jest. Zrób sobie "tymi ręcami" jak masz gdzie to będzie taniej.

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Ja jeszcze "latam" i dzień mi się nie skończył...
Wieczorem siądę i popiszę co i jak.
Trochę cierpliwości...
Adam M.

----------


## plamiak

NIE! NIE! NIe rób  tak. Czemu to wszystko komplikujesz? Sam fakt zastosowania grzejników i podłogówki powoduje kolejne komplikacje, RTL to ostateczność a na długich (tzn. przeciętnych) pętlach - pomyłka.
Daj wszędzie podłogówkę, jeden mieszacz przy kotle sterowany na razie ręcznie a w przyszlości pogodowo. Jedna temperatura w calej instalacji, jedna pompa obiegowa.

----------


## andriuss

> Opiszesz nam coś o tym jak najniższym oporze cieplnym?
> PO CO Ci akurat taki?
> Tak bardzo spierdolili Ci dom budowlańcy?!
> Wierzyć się nie chce!
> 
> Adam M.


Szczęśliwie jeszcze nikt mi niczego nie spierdolił, po to spędzam tu tyle czasu, aby temu zapobiec  :wink: . W tej koncepcji temperatura zasilania podłogówki to max. 30 stopni, a chciałbym aby min. było jak najmniejsze. Człowiek czyta i czyta, i czyta, uczy się, czasem wyciągnie wnioski właściwe, czasem mniej. Jeśli błądzę, przepraszam. Z tego co zrozumiałem, czym mniejszy opór cieplny tego co nad rurkami, tym mniejsza różnica temperatur rurek i podłogi. Okupione to jest niską akumulacyjnością, czyli jak nie ma cyrkulacji, to jest słabo. I to mi jak najbardziej pasuje, bo w domu ma być bufor o pojemności 45m3, tyle, że niskotemperaturowy.

----------


## jasiek71

> Właśnie jasiek71 opowiada na głównym wątku jak przymocował kable grzejne do siatki drucianej trytrytkami, znaczy się opaskami zaciskowymi. A co szczególnie urocze, nie używał żadnych dystansów, tylko unosił tę po kawałku siatkę w miarę wylewania jastrychu . Ten naród szybko nie zginie . On tę siatkę zamawiał, teraz jest łatwiej, są tzw. siatki leśne o oczku 10x15 czy 10x20 i kosztują grosze.
> 
> Dygresja, wiem, że to trochę nie ten wątek, ale prośba o pomoc, w szczególności Mistrza Adama. Rozkminiam podłogówkę suchą, nieakumulacyjną i chciałbym tak: styropian z rowkami własnej produkcji, do rowków rurki, na to gruba blacha aluminiowa - na całej powierzchni, na blachę bezpośrednio jakiś podkład pod panele i panele. Chodzi o wykorzystanie właściwości cieplnych aluminium. Pytanie jest takie: jak gruba musiała by być ta blacha i czy istnieje jakikolwiek sposób połączenia jej arkuszy leżących na styropianie. Bo rozumiem, że standardowe lutowanie czy spawanie rozpuści ten styropian w jakieś 3 minuty. No i w ogóle dlaczego to zły pomysł. Coś podobnego ma Danfoss, nazywa się SpeedUp, natomiast cena to żart.


 no co ty, i najdziwniejsze że ten dom dalej stoi :big grin: 
ja nigdzie nie napisałem ile zapłaciłem za tą siatkę..., teraz piszę grosze :wink: 
chciałem 5 na 5cm nie mogłem kupić to pojechałem do firmy (bo mam taką pod ręką )i zamówiłem, co w tym takiego dziwnego?

----------


## andriuss

> no co ty, i najdziwniejsze że ten dom dalej stoi
> ja nigdzie nie napisałem ile zapłaciłem za tą siatkę..., teraz piszę grosze
> chciałem 5 na 5cm nie mogłem kupić to pojechałem do firmy (bo mam taką pod ręką )i zamówiłem, co w tym takiego dziwnego?


Michał pytał, więc napisałem co powyżej - bo po prostu Cię podziwiam - udowadniasz, że jak się człowiek uprze, nie ma rzeczy niemożliwych  :wink: . Byłem na Zachodzie i widziałem wystarczająco wiele sytuacji, kiedy np. Amerykanie byli bezradni, w przeciwieństwie do Polaków. A nam PRL dał taką szkołę życia, że nie ma ... we wsi.

----------


## adam_mk

"Z tego co zrozumiałem, czym mniejszy opór cieplny tego co nad rurkami, tym mniejsza różnica temperatur rurek i podłogi. Okupione to jest niską akumulacyjnością, czyli jak nie ma cyrkulacji, to jest słabo. I to mi jak najbardziej pasuje, bo w domu ma być bufor o pojemności 45m3, tyle, że niskotemperaturowy. "

To zacznij od początku!
Źle zrozumiałeś...

Bufor 45m3 niskotemperaturowy...
CO TO TAKIEGO?

My chyba tym samym językiem nie gadamy...
Opisz o co tu chodzi i czemu tak.
Adam M.

----------


## andriuss

> Bufor 45m3 niskotemperaturowy...
> CO TO TAKIEGO?
> 
> Adam M.


bufor = basen. do pływania sobie.

----------


## adam_mk

No, to się wyjaśniło, bo myślałem, że do ogrzewania...
Basen to nieco inna instalacja.
Adam M.

----------


## andriuss

> No, to się wyjaśniło, bo myślałem, że do ogrzewania...
> Basen to nieco inna instalacja.
> Adam M.


No to da się to jakkolwiek pożenić ze sobą?  :wink:

----------


## michal_mlody

A nie można siatki zbrojeniowej dać na rurki?

Panowie odnośnie buforka jest inny temat:d

----------


## mp_krk

Z róznych względów nie mogę dać wszędzie podłogówki, ale to inna historia....dlatego najchetniej dałbym tylko rtl na petli łazienkowej na górze, dół na osobnym rozdzielaczu. Tylko potrzebuję porady jak najlepiej to pozłączać ze sobą wszystko...

*plamiak*,
jeśli dam mieszacz sterowany ręcznie to co na nim defacto ustawiam.."temperaturę" czy "stopień zmieszania"? Gdzie go najlepiej umieścić, na wyśjciu z kotła po rozdzielenieu obiegów czy w rozdzielaczu? (wiem że *bladdy* sam stworzył sobie taki zestaw pompowo mieszający z taniej niż gotowe...

----------


## adam_mk

Można dać.
To wolny kraj.
Tylko PO CO? (co miałoby to poprawić?)
Adam M.

----------


## plamiak

Podłogówka wszędzie bardzo upraszcza instalację, nie znam powodu dla którego jakieś pomieszczenie nie nadaje się dla takiego ogrzewania.... Sugeruję zrewidować swoje poglądy....
Przy zaworach mieszających to właśnie stopień  zmieszania wpływa na temperaturę wody wychodzącej. W moim przypadku (kocioł na ekogroszek i tylko podłogówka) dałem jeden zawór 4d za kotłem - temperatura wody dopływającej do obu rozdzielaczy jest taka sama. Regulację temperatury dla poszczególnych pomieszczeń osiągnąłem przez dławienie przepływów na rozdzielaczach "raz na zawsze".
Ty chcąc zastosować grzejniki musisz dostarczyć do nich wodę gorącą, a do podłogówek musisz zastosować osobne uklady mieszająco-pompowe. Zestawienie takiego nie jest trudne, ale jednak są to kolejne pompy, no i tymi mieszaczami  trzeba już sterować. To może być drogie i nie do końca spełnić zadanie.
Jeszcze raz zastanów się nad podłogówką wszędzie... kurczę  - właściwie to czemu jej nie chcesz???

----------


## RadziejS

W 100% popieram kolegę plamiaka. Podłogówka wszędzie to układ tak prosty, że ciężko schrzanić kotłownię. Ja mam akurat kocioł gazowy, więc żadnego zaworu mieszającego nie mam. Sterownik steruje kotłem, z którego zasilanie idzie bezpośrednio na 2 rozdzielacze. Im bardziej skomplikujesz układ tym więcej potencjalnych problemów z wyregulowaniem możesz spotkać - nie mówiąc nawet o kosztach tych wszystkich zaworów, RTL itp. Jeśli chodzi o OZC to też nie robiłem. Wyszedłem z założenia, że dam rurki gęściej niż rzadziej i najwyższej kocioł będzie chodził z niższą temperaturą. U mnie rozstawy wynoszą od 10 cm w małej łazience i holu, do 15 w sypialniach i niemal 20 cm na pewnej części salonu. Owszem, gdybym zrobił OZC to być może mógłbym uzyskać odstępy i 35 cm - wtedy po prostu kocioł musiałby pracować z wyższą temperaturą. U mnie maksymalna jaką udało mi się zaobserwować to 37 lub 38 stopni gdy na zewnątrz było około minus 20.

----------


## mp_krk

Hmm...dlaczego...

Po pierwsze musiałbym dać na poddaszy min 6-7 cm wylewki...moze by i przeszlo (mimo ze w projekcie domu bylo 3cm co i tak jest paranoją) ale nie wiem czy nie mysialby konstruktor przliczyc nosnosci jeszcze raz

Po drugie...nie wiem czy zdaze przez weekend siasc i przeliczyc OZC i byc pewnym co do rozstawu rurek np pod panelami...


W Twoim przypadku...jakiej mocy masz piec na  eko i na jakiej pracuje? Nadmiar ciepła idzie na zasobnik CWU (bo juz nie pamietam z watku)?
Jeśli tak to jak rozumiem odejście na CWU masz przed zaworem 4dr?

Co do rozdzielacza i mieszacza...steruje się stopniem zmieszania ale w jaki sposób zapewniasz stałą temp zasilania...przecież woda z kotła może mieć różną temp wieć przy tym samym stopniu zmieszania jednego dnia zasilanie rozdzielacza będzie chłodniejsze, drugiego cieplejsze...to moje przypuszczenia więc prosze o rozjaśnienie :smile: 

Bo widziałem np układy Gorgiel czy Kan (trochę drogie :big tongue: ) z możliwością zastosowania wkładki termostatycznej z kapilara więć w tym przypadku ustawiamy konkretną temperaturę zasilania rozdzielacza..

----------


## plamiak

O jakim stropie mówimy? Nie wydaje mi się żeby było problemem zwiększenie jego obciążenia nawet o te 3 cm wylewki, ale na ten temat się nie wypowiadam.
Rozstaw rur pod panelami mam taki sam jak pod płytkami. Jest duży zapas mocy (przeplywu) na każdej pętli. Z obliczeń wychodził rozstaw chyba o 3 cm gęściej niż pod płytkami - a ja i tak zrobiłem gęściej niż z obliczeń co 20 cm. Kocioł ma 17 kW i pracuje ze STAŁĄ temperaturą (realnie 68-72 stopnie), zasobnik wpięty równolegle do zaworu 4d w "obieg gorący". Ja mam sterowanie pogodowe, w drugiej instalacji (w drugim bliźniaku) mieszacz sterowany ręcznie - ale rzadko trzeba kręcić. Samoregulacja podłogówek działa ! NIe mam żadnych innych elementów regulacyjnych.

----------


## mp_krk

Strop monilityczny, 12cm B25...tyle ze dosc dużo na podciągach...

Czy podłogówką faktycznie wygrzeję dom dla parametrów ociepleniowych podanych w 1-szym poście? Jaki "na oko" dalibyście rozstaw?

Poniżej załączam rzuty pomieszczeń...martwi mnie tylko czy sama podłogówka da rady ogrzać część otwartą parteru, gdzie jest ok 25m2 przeszklen... :smile:

----------


## RadziejS

Nie musisz dawać 6-7cm wylewki, możesz spokojnie dać 5. Ja mam gdzieniegdzie nawet nieco mniej. Płytki mam tylko w korytarzu na dole, w kuchni i łazience. Paneli na podłogówce nie należy się bać, małych dywanów też. I nie dajcie sobie wmówić, że do podłogówki panele muszą specjalnie przystosowane - bzdura. Przecież podłoga zimą ma sporo niższą temperaturę niż w słoneczny dzień latem - a nie istnieją przecież panele, które są przeznaczone do pomieszczeń słonecznych  :Smile: , więc to tylko marketing wmawia nam pewne rzeczy, które małe mają odzwierciedlenie w rzeczywistości. O parkiecie i podłogówce się nie wypowiem, ale jest wątek w którym forumowicze specjalnych przeciwwskazań nie widzą.

----------


## mp_krk

> O jakim stropie mówimy? Nie wydaje mi się żeby było problemem zwiększenie jego obciążenia nawet o te 3 cm wylewki, ale na ten temat się nie wypowiadam.
> Rozstaw rur pod panelami mam taki sam jak pod płytkami. Jest duży zapas mocy (przeplywu) na każdej pętli. Z obliczeń wychodził rozstaw chyba o 3 cm gęściej niż pod płytkami - a ja i tak zrobiłem gęściej niż z obliczeń co 20 cm. Kocioł ma 17 kW i pracuje ze STAŁĄ temperaturą (realnie 68-72 stopnie), zasobnik wpięty równolegle do zaworu 4d w "obieg gorący". Ja mam sterowanie pogodowe, w drugiej instalacji (w drugim bliźniaku) mieszacz sterowany ręcznie - ale rzadko trzeba kręcić. Samoregulacja podłogówek działa ! NIe mam żadnych innych elementów regulacyjnych.


a mógłbyś wrzucić jakiś schemacik instalacji???

----------


## plamiak

Ja mam ocieplenia tylko 10 cm.... A w pierwszą zimę mieszkaliśmy wogóle bez ocieplenia - ściana 1W porotherm chyba 25 cm.... miesiąc po wyjściu tynkarzy.... 3 tony ekogroszku przy rozszczelnionych wszystkich oknach.
Na oko - czyli tak jak robią pseudofachowcy- dałbym przy przeszkleniach strefy brzegowe z rozstawem co 10 cm, na reszcie co 15, w łazienkach co 10 cm (w małej łazience nawet gęściej jak tylko się da). Pętla razem z transportami nie może być dłuższa jak 100 m. 
Schemat wyślę Ci na email, tylko napisz do mnie na PW - odpowiem z gmaila, bo forumowe PW to porażka.

----------


## mp_krk

Wyslalem PW..

Czyli jednak da sie mieszkac przy scianach z PH25 bez ocieplenia :big tongue:  3T eko przez jaki okres?

Rozklad rurek jaki tez planowalem dac bez przeliczania....pomysle, pomysle...

Jesli juz calosc podlogowki, to drabinki w lazienkach zasilic niskotemperaturowo na osobnych obwodach z rozdzielacza podlogowki (tak chyba robi tu wiekszosc osob)?
Ew. myslalbym jeszcze nad zalozeniem w salonie pod oknem o szer. 3.6m jakiegos grzejnika 30/180...tylko jest cos co mozna zasilic niskotemperaturowo i bedzie w miare sprawnie dzialac?

Jaki masz zawór mieszajacy i sterownik pogodowy?

----------


## plamiak

Wysłałem. Uruchomiłem instalację pod koniec listopada i zużyłem 3 tony do zdaje się początku kwietnia.... chyba. Co ciekawe - w zeszłym sezonie zużyłem więcej opału (w przeliczeniu na dni) wina słabego węgla. Drabinek w lazienkach nie mam. Reczniki schną na wieszakach. Grzejnik sobie daruj - powinna wystarczyć strefa brzegowa.
Mieszacz ma polski firmy Hel Wita z ich siłownikiem steruje tym Unicontrol Mix07, ale w bliźniaczej instalacji pracuje tylko mieszacz bez automatyki i jest to wystarczające.

----------


## Matilde1

> Hmm...dlaczego...
> 
> Po pierwsze musiałbym dać na poddaszy min 6-7 cm wylewki...moze by i przeszlo (mimo ze w projekcie domu bylo 3cm co i tak jest paranoją) ale nie wiem czy nie mysialby konstruktor przliczyc nosnosci jeszcze raz
> 
> Po drugie...nie wiem czy zdaze przez weekend siasc i przeliczyc OZC i byc pewnym co do rozstawu rurek np pod panelami...


W projekcie miałam na poddaszu 4 cm wylewki, poszło 6 cm. Pytaliśmy się kierownika czy można zwiększyć, powiedział, że można. Pisemnie "powiedział" więc jakby co będzie na niego  :wink: . Konstruktora nie dopytałam niestety.
W projekcie podłogówki robionym przez projektanta nie widzę różnicy w rozstawie czy długościach pętli dla podłogi z gresu czy paneli. Rozumiem z tego, że po prostu to się dłużej rozgrzewa.
Wolałam mieć podłogówkę wszędzie po to aby nie odczuwać różnicy w sposobie ogrzewania parter/poddasze.

----------


## mp_krk

> Wysłałem. Uruchomiłem instalację pod koniec listopada i zużyłem 3 tony do zdaje się początku kwietnia.... chyba. Co ciekawe - w zeszłym sezonie zużyłem więcej opału (w przeliczeniu na dni) wina słabego węgla. Drabinek w lazienkach nie mam. Reczniki schną na wieszakach. Grzejnik sobie daruj - powinna wystarczyć strefa brzegowa.
> Mieszacz ma polski firmy Hel Wita z ich siłownikiem steruje tym Unicontrol Mix07, ale w bliźniaczej instalacji pracuje tylko mieszacz bez automatyki i jest to wystarczające.


no tak, ale pozostaje mi grzejnik w garazu i jakim maly planowalem wrzucic do kotlowni...

----------


## plamiak

Jeśli koniecznie musisz dać jakiś grzejnik to można pociągnąć do niego "pion" gorącej wody kotłowej, tylko czy to jest warte dodatkowej pompy i rur? Ogrzewany garaż bylby potrzebny gdybyś chciał w nim codziennie pracować. W moim nieogrzewanym garażu - bez sufitu, tylko goła blacha dachu nad nim- woda w butelkach zamarzała tylko w duże mrozy, a szyby samochodu nie były zamarznięte nigdy. Reasumując - nie oplaca się montować grzejnika.

----------


## mp_krk

W garażu będzie odkurzacz centralny, pralka... :smile: 

Garaż jest od góry niezadaszony...tzn jest na nim taras, na ktorym bedzie ok 10cm styro

Garaż (a razem z nim kotlownia) sa polaczone z czescia mieszkalna tylko scianka dzialowa...wiec nie za bardzo widzi mi sie nieogrzewanie tego...

Masz na mysli na wyjsciu z kotla zrobic odejscie do grzejnikow na osobnej pompie (podobnie jak masz do zasobnika)?

----------


## plamiak

Dokładnie, trzeba wpiąć ten grzejnik równolegle do zasobnika.

----------


## mp_krk

ok, sprobuje to rozrysowac...

----------


## Aga i Krzysiu

> Te rurki powinny być w płycie grzewczej a nie DO PERLITU mocowane.
> Są systemowe listwy różnych wysokości.
> W przekroju wyglądają trochę jak korytka instalacyjne bez przykrywki. Takie kwadratowe "U".
> 
> Tu coś podobnego znalazłem:
> http://www.muzimer.pl/p259,listwa-do...x-2mm-2mb.html
> Tu też:
> http://folnet.pl/grupa/pozostale/ogrzewanie-podlogowe
> Porównaj sobie CENY!!!
> ...


Według mnie ceny są identyczna, bo w jednym sklepie cena 9,50 za sztukę 2 metrową, w drugim 4,75, ale za mb. Trochę tych listew wyjdzie na 150m2 powierzchni grzejnej, zwłaszcza przy układaniu w ślimak. Nie wiem, jak gęsto trzeba by je układać, bo spinkami trzeba przypinać co 1m, a na zakrętach gęściej. Do tego przy układaniu rur w odstępie 20-25cm dużo listwy zostanie nie wykorzystane. A niestety na rzeźbienie kolejnej rzeczy samemu nie ma za bardzo czasu, jak wszystko (budowanie) się robi samemu, a chciałoby się w tym roku zamieszkać...

----------


## Foczki

> Planuje wykonanie podlogowki a czas goni...sprawa wyglada tak....


A czy nie lepiej poświęcić trochę czasu aby za rok nie okazało się że wszystko nie działa jak należy?
Podłogówkę możesz dać w kotłowni i garażu.
Czy przy całej instalacji rzędu kilkunastu tyś. dokupienie mieszacza i pompki to rzeczywiście dużo? Można w cenie dostać od 300 zł.

RTL to ostateczna ostateczność, do rurki na jej początku wpływa woda o temperaturze jak w kotle (minus straty ciepła). Jak jest węglowy to będzie na pewno za dużo.

A.D. Sterowania to można zacząć od ręcznej regulacji a potem na to dokupić siłownik ze sterownikiem (pokojowym lub pogodowym).

----------


## kulca

ja u siebie w garażu (36mkw) dałem podłogówkę, rozstaw co 30cm, w zimie miałem w nim 15 stopni (na tyle była projektowana podłogówka)

----------


## michal_mlody

> Można dać.
> To wolny kraj.
> Tylko PO CO? (co miałoby to poprawić?)
> Adam M.


Robię czasami wylewki u klientów i zawsze rurki są przypięte spinkami do folii i ocieplenia a na to daję siatkę po wcześniejszym częściowym zasypaniu rurek. Zbrojenie jest w tym wypadku mniej więcej w połowie wylewki. Siatka zbrojeniowa od spodu - wydaje mi się że będzie z tym problem, żeby rurki były w połowie wylewki i jeszcze zbrojenie nie leżało na ociepleniu ani nie stykało się z pexem. Powiedzmy przy wylewce 8-10cm

Czyli co?
Lepiej jak ewentualne zbrojenie będzie pod rurkami podłogówki? Tylko jak wtedy zamocować te specjalne listwy, a raczej jak umieścić zbrojenie pomiędzy te listwy.

----------


## cieszynianka

My też mamy w garażu podłogówkę, żeby nie komplikować instalacji, ale szczerze mówiąc, to tylko kilka dni tam pracowała, w te największe mrozy. W pozostałe nie było potrzeby. No, ale zawsze jest możliwość ją włączyć.  :yes:

----------


## kulca

dokładnie, u mnie też pracowała kilka dni, raczej z ciekawości ją włączyłem, bo temperatura bez ogrzewania oscylowała pomiędzy 2 a 5 stopni na plusie przy mrozach na zewnątrz

----------


## adam_mk

Zbrojenie wtedy mniej-więcej robi co trzeba.
Rurki - już gorzej..

Zbrojenie może się z PEXem stykać. Co mu to przeszkadza?
Listew wtedy bym nie dawał.
Zbrojenie bym podniósł na jakich dystansach i zalał wraz z rurkami.
Byłyby w połowie wylewki a zbrojenie pod nimi (w dolnej części wylewki).

Co to za jakieś wiotkie stropy, gdzie trzeba solidnie zbroić?!
Czołgami po tym chcą jeździć?

Adam M.

----------


## justyna&mar

witajcie 
założyłam osobny wątek ale po przeczytaniu tego całego trochę mi się rozjaśniło

zaczęłam powoli remontować parter domu
 instalator od wody i ogrzewania przedstawił mi rozwiązanie wodnego ogrzewania podłogowego które teraz instaluje na każdej budowie
 mianowicie tak jak widzicie na zdjęciu zamiast rozdzielacza o którym istnieniu dowiedziałam się niedawno z forum
 wypuścił zasilanie i powrót
 mówił że wystarczy dać zawór termostatyczny i będzie działać tu akurat zdjęcie z łazienki



w drugim pomieszczeniu mam salon połączony z kuchnią w części salonowej będą panele w kuchni płytki
 czy takie rozwiązanie zda egzamin jeżeli pętle zaczniemy z kuchni przez salon i wrócimy do powrotu w kuchni



teraz już wiem że zastosuje rozdzielacz z mieszaczem bo takie rozwiązanie jakie u mnie zastosował
 nie zda egzaminu
(niech tylko dorwę tego instalatora :mad: )
tym bardziej że mam do położenia 70m2 podłogówki

a możecie polecić któryś z rozdzielaczy podłogowych?

my damy 15cm styropianu i na to 5 cm wylewki

rurki damy jakiejś dobrej firmy np wavin chyba że polecacie inną a dobrą firmę?

a powiedzcie mi jaką dać średnice rurki

----------


## kulca

rozdzielacz kusmet polecam, rurki 16 i wavinki są OK

----------


## justyna&mar

tak właśnie myślałem nad tym kusmet i rurki 16 wavin a czy nie lepiej dać rurki 20
od czego zalezy jakie damy?

odnośnie kusmet pomyszkowałam troche na alle i znalazłema takie

http://allegro.pl/rozdzielacz-tece-d...706733209.html
http://allegro.pl/rozdzielacz-5-mies...682024858.html
http://allegro.pl/kan-therm-rozdziel...698426502.html
http://allegro.pl/rozdzielacz-6-ukla...705026321.html


zauważyłam że jeden jest polski gorgiel i firma nie jest wymieniana na forum
a mam tu 2 rozdzielacze jedna firmy kan i druga do systemu kan to jakaś wielka różnica oprócz ceny
no i firma teca cenowo tańsza niż kan


aa i przed chwilą rozmawiałam z mamą która chce mi wypersfadować podłogówke ze względu na to iż jej koleżanka sobie założyła i jest zawiedziona bo 
nie dogrzewa jej domu i ma założone dodatkowe kaloryfery i nie chce żeby mi też było zimno
niestety nie wiedziała nic o zakłądaniu kto i jak zakłądał
ale podejrzewam że to jakis lokalny instalator i dał rurki co 10 cm ot tak na wszelki wypadek  :smile: 
ale trzemu jej nie dogrzewa to nie wiem

----------


## Jani_63

Jak ma dom nieocieplony, albo ocieplony byle jak, o dużym zapotrzebowaniu na ciepło... to jedna z przyczyn.
Inna to instalator z bożej łaski który nie potrafił policzyć mocy podłogówki, albo porobił za długie pętle.
Można długo gdybać nie znając zagadnienia, a jedynie skutki.

----------


## plamiak

Odnośnie ocieplenia: ja w pierwszym sezonie miałem nieocieplony dom - ściana jednowarstwowa. I tak bylo ciepło, więc to raczej schrzanione podłączenie.

----------


## mp_krk

A czy biorąc pod uwagę szczegóły dotyczące wielkosci, rozkładu domu, ocieplenia podane przeze mnie powyżej uda się go spokojnie ogrzać przy pomocy podłógówki z rozkładem co 15cm (łazienki co 10) + ew strefy brzegowe co 10cm?

----------


## mp_krk

> dokładnie, u mnie też pracowała kilka dni, raczej z ciekawości ją włączyłem, bo temperatura bez ogrzewania oscylowała pomiędzy 2 a 5 stopni na plusie przy mrozach na zewnątrz


wiem ze mozna utrzymac w garazu dodatnia temp praktycznie bez ogrzewania ale z przyczyn podanych powyzej (pralka, OC, cienka sciana od pomieszczen mieszkalnych) nie za bardzo moge pozwolic sobie tam na temp bliska zeru

zastanawiam sie czy dac podlogowke czy moze zasilic grzejnik niskotemperaturowo  - jak to wplynie na jego wytrzymalosc, gwarancje?

----------


## Conrad&Beata

to i ja ruszam, naczytałem się już sporo więc teorie mam bogatą, zapotrzebowanie z projektu, do tego trochę zmienione z uwagi na korekty w projekcie. dobrany rozstaw rurek na podstawie tabel roth-a, liczyłem tez w ovplan, ale ten program jakiś chaotyczny  :smile:  w sumie wszędzie wychodzi mi po 15 cm, średnia temp 35 st. 
Materiały kupiłem na allegro, szukałem po hurtowniach ale na allegro najtaniej, do tego rura wavina 1200 mb. 2,35 zl za mb
zastanawiam się jakie rozdzielacze do tego, wavin ma swoje w ofercie ale nikt o nich nic nie pisze, nawet osoby które maja tą rurę, rozdzielacze mają innych producentów np kusmet. 
Sklep gdzie będę kupował rurę poleca capricorn 9 obwodowy za 560 zl. możecie coś powiedzieć o tej firmie?

----------


## swistak81

Podpowiedzcie mi co nie co.
Mam podłogówkę, w sumie ok 600mb rury PEX16. Do tego 2 drabinki (bezpośrednio nad rozdzielaczem) oraz jeden grzejnik (6m od rozdzielacza).
Drabinki i grzejnik jeszcze nie podpięte.
Podpiąłem to do pompy obiegowej Grundfos Alpha2 25-40. Na razie odpowietrzam, ale patrząc na rotametry coś mi się nie podoba.
Po pierwsze - czy wg was taka "słaba" pompka da radę na 600mb podłogówki?
Poniżej moje obliczenia i parametry.


Podział mb jest praktycznie po połowie (ok 300 na dole, ok 280 na górze)
I tak - odpowietrzyłem poddasze (parter odcięty) - bez problemu i pompka na III biegu daje po ok 2l/min na każdej z 5 pętli (nawet pomimo różnic w długościach).
Przy odpowietrzaniu parteru (poddasze odcięte) - jakoś widzę dużo słabszą wydajność tej pompki. Przy otwartych zaworach mam moooooże 0.5l/min na każdej z pętli (no nie wiem czy na każdej bo rotametry ledwo drgną).
Może być tak, że winą jest jednak niezupełne odpowietrzenie?
I ostatnie pytanie - jak ustawiacie przepływ np 0.5-0,6l/min? Bo jak widzicie - rzadko kiedy "obliczeniowo" potrzebuję więcej jak 1l/min...
A patrząc na rotametry - no raczej chciałyby pokazywać większe wartości.

----------


## netspiker

a tak z czystej ciekawości zapytam, jakim programem robiłeś te obliczenia?

----------


## plamiak

Ta pompa dje radę na minimalnej mocy - 700 mb rury. Przeplywy są tak stłumione że w zasadzie nie widać ich na rotametrach... O przepływie świadczy zjawisko .... grzania.

----------


## justyna&mar

tak też podejrzewam że ta podłogówkę robił jakiś instalator z bożej łaski
także jak u mnie będę robiła to będe będe ich pilnować na bierząco i zdawac relacje na forum :smile: 

jakie maxymalnie pętle powinno się robić?

u mnie takie ogrzewanie tylko na parterze więc przewiduje nie więcej niż 5 pętli 
czy 5 pętli po 70 m będzie dobrze i do tego rozdzielacz 5-cio obwodowy z pompą z kosmetu

----------


## Piczman

60-70 mb wszystkie pętle i będzie idealnie !

----------


## edde

> .........


 mam taką samą pompkę na bodajże 900mb rury i 156m2 podłogówki, daje radę, chodzi na automacie, w zakresie 9-16W mocy, przepływy narazie wyregulowałem mniej więcej równo i są tak chyba ok. 0,5-0,6l/min a na pewno poniżej 1 l/min., wszystko grzeje jak trzeba, nie dziw sie że masz przepływy duze jak pompkę gonisz na maxa  :wink:

----------


## 1950

2500 mb rury i pobór mocy przy Alfie 2 rzędu 16 W,
12 grzejników 7 W

----------


## andriuss

Wątek zamarł, Adam nie odpowiedział, więc spróbuję sprowokować go i wszystkich innych jeszcze raz  :wink: . Załączam poniżej link, gdzie na stronie 6 i 7 podane są temperatury posadzki przy średniej temperaturze czynnika. Dzieje się tak przy wcale niemałym oporze 0,86 m²K/W, przy czym ewidentne są różnice pomiędzy np. płytkami a drewnem. Pytanie brzmi: co należy zrobić, aby móc zasilać podłogówkę niziutką temperaturą wody bezpośrednio z basenu? Jako alternatywa dla podłogówki akumulacyjnej, jak sprawić, aby przy temp. zasilania np. 27 uzyskać temp. podłogi np. 24. Może to być rozwiązanie nader eleganckie ze względu, po pierwsze, na niską temperaturę, po drugie, jak łatwo policzyć, różnica 1 stopnia w basenie to raptem skromne 45 kWh. Dwie pierwsze wątpliwości, to kwestia hałasu przy aluminiowym przykryciu = ze względu na potężną cyrkulację, drugie to zużycie prądu pompy obiegowej. Proszę Państwa, choćby z akademickiej, teoretycznej ciekawości - czy to się da zrobić?

Link o którym wspominałem:

http://pl.heating.danfoss.com/PCMFil...0podlogowe.pdf

----------


## swistak81

> a tak z czystej ciekawości zapytam, jakim programem robiłeś te obliczenia?


Na własnoręcznie stworzonym arkuszu w Exelu. Sporo ludzi o niego prosiło na forum ale czy go używali to nie wiem.
Podpierałem się przykładowymi obliczeniami z instrukcji Kisana.




> 2500 mb rury i pobór mocy przy Alfie 2 rzędu 16 W,
> 12 grzejników 7 W


Na Alfie 2 25-40 czy może 25-60? Ja mam tę mniejszą, ale sprawdziłem wczoraj jej charakterystyki i w moim przypadku ma ona zapas z 10razy... 




> mam taką samą pompkę na bodajże 900mb rury i 156m2 podłogówki, daje radę, chodzi na automacie, w zakresie 9-16W mocy, przepływy narazie wyregulowałem mniej więcej równo i są tak chyba ok. 0,5-0,6l/min a na pewno poniżej 1 l/min., wszystko grzeje jak trzeba, nie dziw sie że masz przepływy duze jak pompkę gonisz na maxa


Ja się nie dziwię dużych przepływów na poddaszu, ale dziwię się małym na parterze. Widzę, że większość ustawia na minimalne przepływy. To cenna informacja.

----------


## robdk

> A czy biorąc pod uwagę szczegóły dotyczące wielkosci, rozkładu domu, ocieplenia podane przeze mnie powyżej uda się go spokojnie ogrzać przy pomocy podłógówki z rozkładem co 15cm (łazienki co 10) + ew strefy brzegowe co 10cm?


Mam co 20 cm roztaw a strefy brzegowe 15 cm i daje rade  :wink:

----------


## Conrad&Beata

ja założyłem całość po 15 cm, bo chce grzać niska temperaturą, (kondensat Junkers) a jak obliczałem i dobierałem na podstawie tabel to wychodziło mi coś koło takiego rozstawu dla średniej temp 35 stopni. 
1200 mb rury i tylko pompka z pieca junkers 14-3. Ciekawe czy da rade. Instalatorzy mówią że nie a na forum już są przypadki że i więcej napędza. 
Mam pytanie jaką średnicą dojechać do rozdzielaczy, chodzi mi o pex, 25 będzie ok ?

----------


## plamiak

Strasznie dużo tej rury Ci wyszło... ja na dom 119 m2 zużyłem 700 mb. Rozstaw co 20  jest wystarczający nawet dla dość słabego ocieplenia - 10 cm. Temp. zasilania w okolicach 30 - 35 st. w duże mrozy. Uważaj na zbyt długie pętle!

----------


## robdk

Całą zimę grzałem 30 st C  :wink:

----------


## PeZet

Robdk, Piczman, Plamiak,
jakie przyjęliście spadki temperatury na pętli, w sensie tz i tp?
U mnie przy dość dobrym ociepleniu (20cm zarówno w ścianie, jak i w podłodze)
wychodzą z obliczeń rozstawy 15-20cm z naciskiem na 15.
Przyjąłem Tz=35stC i tp=29stC.
Jaką przyjąć wartość tp?

----------


## robdk

Założenia u mnie do obliczeń: 35/25 dla -20 st C
Rozstawy dla niektórych pomieszczeń wychodziły do 35 cm, ale zmniejszyłem do 20 a strefy brzegowe do 15cm. Strefy brzegowe robiłem nie jako oddzielne pętle ale jako meander 3 - 4 równolegle linie początku pętli na zasilaniu a dalsza część już dalej jako ślimak.

Pierwszy sezon grzałem temperaturą 30 st C cały czas.

----------


## Conrad&Beata

> Strasznie dużo tej rury Ci wyszło... ja na dom 119 m2 zużyłem 700 mb. Rozstaw co 20  jest wystarczający nawet dla dość słabego ocieplenia - 10 cm. Temp. zasilania w okolicach 30 - 35 st. w duże mrozy. Uważaj na zbyt długie pętle!


No też mi się tak wydawało, ale po podłodze mam 175 m2, tylko ze na górze skosy, i dach nisko, ale jak będzie za dużo to w pokoju na górze daje po 2 pętle najwyżej będę grzał tylko jedną. to samo w salonie, daje 3 pętle najwyżej którąś odłączę ( salon z korytarzem i wykuszem 42m2).

Pętle około 90 mb rury.

A ocieplenie wg mnie dobre, 15 na ścianach, 25 w dachu, okna 3 szyby z pianka w profilu. na podłodze skromnie bo 10. Ale czytając forum i ocieplenie niektórych tutaj, np 28 cm w podłodze to lepiej się nie "chwalić"...  :smile:

----------


## plamiak

Przyjąłem spadek zasilanie/powrót 10 stopni. Tylko dla wyższej tz. - po prostu nie mogłem uwierzyć że wystarczy puscić wodę o temp. 30-35 st.C. Rozstawy wychodziły duże, asekuracyjnie zmniejszyłem jed do 15-20 cm u siebie. W drugim bliźniaku (już po pierwszym sezonie grzewczym u mnie) wszystkie pętle ułożyłem z rozstawem co 20 cm.- tylko w małej łazience dałem tak gęsto jak się dało.

----------


## krzys_i_aga

> ja założyłem całość po 15 cm, bo chce grzać niska temperaturą, (kondensat Junkers) a jak obliczałem i dobierałem na podstawie tabel to wychodziło mi coś koło takiego rozstawu dla średniej temp 35 stopni. 
> 1200 mb rury i tylko pompka z pieca junkers 14-3. Ciekawe czy da rade. Instalatorzy mówią że nie a na forum już są przypadki że i więcej napędza. 
> Mam pytanie jaką średnicą dojechać do rozdzielaczy, chodzi mi o pex, 25 będzie ok ?


Witam
Ja mam ułożone co 15 cm i temperatura 35 stopni na wejściu jest za duża, jest wtedy po prostu za gorąco. Wystarczyło by u mnie rozłożyć rurki co 20 cm a nawet 25 cm. Musiałem zmniejszyć temperaturę wody wchodzącej na 29 stopni, ale przecież to ma być ogrzewanie niskotemperaturowe.

----------


## Conrad&Beata

no i chyba nie ma nic zlego w tym ze temp zasilana jest niska przy kondensacie, piszcie tez jakie macie ocieplenie jaka powierzchnie i co na podłodze bo ze stwierdzenia "ja mam co 20 a ja co 25 i wystarczy nic nie wynika" 
Ja np bede mial w większosci panele, plytki tylko łazienki, kuchnia i wiatrołap, a do tego najważniejsza rzecz po pierwsze wziąłem zapotrzebowanie na ciepło z projektu po drugie przeliczyłem dodatkowo zmiany, po 3 rozstaw rurek z tabeli. A po 4 to zapotrzebowanie na ciepło jest liczone dla najbardziej niekorzystnych warunków, a takie mamy krótki okres w roku. 

Tylko teraz małe pytanie, jak dla najbardziej niekorzystnych warunków temp zasilania będzie tak niska np 30 stopni, to co będzie jak na zewnatrz bedzie kolo zera albo +5 co sie z tym wiąże że piec będzie taktował nawet jak ma minimalna moc 3 kw? Oprócz męczenia pompki są jeszcze jakieś dodatkowe minusy?

----------


## Piczman

Ja dobierałem dla temp. średniej 35 C z tabel Roth .
Przewymiarowałem sporo i okazało się że zapas z przewymiarowania idealnie sprawdził się w I sezonie grzewczym, teraz już jest o wiele lepiej niż zakładałem, 28 C zasilanie w największe mrozy !

----------


## PeZet

Przyszło mi do głowy, że może lepiej nie patrzeć na raster (rozstawy) tylko na długość rury w pętli.
Otóż:
przy rastrze a=20cm moc to 7,2W/mb (tz=35K tp=29K)
przy a=15cm moc to 6,6W/mb

Ale jak próbuję wrysować wyliczoną długość w projekt, trzymając się rastra, to NIE MIEśCI się rura!
Więc trzebaby obciąć -> mniejsza długość -> mniejsza moc.
Mój wniosek jest taki, że układać trzeba długość, a nie rozstaw. Rzecz jasna ma to sens tylko wówczas, gdy mamy zrobione obliczenia.
W moim przypadku z obliczeń wychodzi w większości pętli raster 20cm, ale po ułożeniu w projekcie mam pół na pół: połowa płyty jest ułożona w pętli co 15cm, a połowa co 20cm. Piętnaście cm jest od strony ścian zewn. Tylko w ten sposób mieszczę w płycie wyliczoną wymaganą długość pętli.

----------


## plamiak

To może - aby "upchnąć" gdzieś tą rurę- daj strefę brzegową przy oknach co 10 cm, a na reszcie pętli co  20 cm. Ja tak zrobiłem.

----------


## PeZet

Zamieszczam mój projekt podłogówki - parter. Liczony w OZC i wg wzorów z instrukcji wavin-a. Any comments?

----------


## HenoK

> Any comments?


Dlaczego nie dałeś podłogówki w łazience?
Aż się prosi, żeby w tamtą stronę puścić przynajmniej część rur do rozdzielacza. Pozostałe rury rozłóż "równomiernie" w korytarzu - nie będziesz musiał izolować dodatkowo rur - zapewnią Ci one "darmowe" ogrzewanie korytarza. Czy będziesz ogrzewał?

----------


## swistak81

> Any comments?


A ja będę miał inne pytanie. Jakie masz izolacje? Bo widzę podobne powierzchnie i zapotrzebowania do moich (czyli raczej ciut energooszczędniej) - a rozstawy masz strasznie małe, za gęsto te rurki.
W ogóle patrząc na informacje z forum a i z mojego doświadczenia mam takie spostrzeżenia:
1. Dla domu średnioocieplonego (ściany 15-20 cm, podłoga 10-12cm, dach 20-25cm, rekuperacja) - rozstawy dawać co:
  a) 30cm (kuchnia, płytki)
  b) 25cm (typowy pokój, panele, 1 okno)
  c) 20cm (pokój, salon z dużymi przeszkleniami, panele)
  d) 15cm (strefy brzegowe, ale wyłącznie przy ścianach zewn. z oknami/drzwiami balkonowymi)
  e) 10cm (wiatrołap i łazienka, płytki)
Ja dałbym jeszcze rzadziej, gdyby nie efekt wyczuwalnych zimniejszych powrotów.

Bo po co w ogóle robicie obliczenia jak potem piszecie: "wyszło mi co 35cm ale zagęściłem wszystko do 20cm".
Widzisz, że np. Piczman dawał i tak dosyć rzadko, a zasila to temp. 28-30st. Czyli zapasu ma jeszcze do powiedzmy 38 czy nawet 40st (awaryjnie).
Co daje minimum 100% zapasu.
Po co zagęszczać jeszcze do 15-20cm? Szkoda rury!
Ach wiem, epoka lodowcowa się zbliża...  :wink: .

----------


## PeZet

> Dlaczego nie dałeś podłogówki w łazience?
> Aż się prosi, żeby w tamtą stronę puścić przynajmniej część rur do rozdzielacza. Pozostałe rury rozłóż "równomiernie" w korytarzu - nie będziesz musiał izolować dodatkowo rur - zapewnią Ci one "darmowe" ogrzewanie korytarza. Czy będziesz ogrzewał?


Henok, dałem w łazience rurki, tyle, że łazienkę mam już zrobioną, więc nie projektowałem tego, co zrobiłem rok temu.

Wyszło mi około 24m rury w rozstawie około 12cm. + drabinka, bo brakło mocy.

Korytarz:
Niejasno opisałem rysunek. Zapotrzebowanie w koryt to 27W, więc zaizoluję wszystkie transfery OPRÓCZ pętli pod schody, bo zasilanie i powrót spod schodów dokładnie pokryje zapotrzebowanie korytarza.

----------


## PeZet

> A ja będę miał inne pytanie. Jakie masz izolacje?


swistak81,
toż ja chcę zrobić dokładnie tyle, ile ma być i nie więcej! Tak mi wyszło z obliczeń! OVplan podaje mniejsze ilości rur, większe rozstawy, a przyjmuje do obliczeń GORSZE parametry, bo straty do ziemi większe.
Więc co mam z tym zrobić? Wiem, że jest za gęsto, ale tak wychodzi z obliczeń! 

Podłoga 20cm EPS100  lambda 0,037
ściana 20cm lambda 0,038.
W dach chcę dać 30cm ocieplenia.
okna PCV 5-komorowe standard, białe

----------


## Piczman

Jestem za przewymiarowaniem łazienek i wiatrołapów ile się da a reszta to zależy od powierzchni podłogi względem ścian zewnętrznych i okien.
W salonie dałem co 35 cm a i tak jest najcieplej, dla porównania w pokojach co 25 cm .
W sumie jak się posiedzi w temacie i obliczeniach OZC to potem można śmiało no czuja lecieć  :wink: 

PeZet a patrzyłeś na tabele ROTH ?
Tam też Ci pokazuje takie zagęszczenie ?

----------


## plamiak

> Korytarz:
> Niejasno opisałem rysunek. Zapotrzebowanie w koryt to 27W, więc zaizoluję wszystkie transfery OPRÓCZ pętli pod schody, bo zasilanie i powrót spod schodów dokładnie pokryje zapotrzebowanie korytarza.


Tak, pokryjesz zapotrzebowanie na ciepło, ale jest ryzyko że tam gdzie nie będzie rur podłoga będzie wyraźnie "nieciepła". Ja w korytarzu nie dałem rur obok wejścia do piwnicy i kiedy trzeba tam stanąć czuć chłodek w bose nogi. Tak więc sugeruję rzadkie ale jednak równomierne rozłożenie rur na całej powierzchni.

----------


## swistak81

Ja nie wierzyłem tym automatom, bo liczyły niewiadomoco i jak chciały. Kompletnie nie wiedziałem na jakiej podstawie, a skoro 2 programy różniły się wynikami o 50% do ja mam gdzieś takie programy.
Mi dla twojego pomieszczenia (pierwsze z góry z lewej) wychodzi tak:

----------


## Piczman

> Tak więc sugeruję rzadkie ale jednak równomierne rozłożenie rur na całej powierzchni.


Ja też .
Stanąć w miejscu gdzie nie biegną rurki w domu z podłogówką to masakra, brrrrr  :wink:

----------


## PeZet

Dziękuję, Panowie. 
Zatem w korytarzu puszczę niezaizolowane powroty i równo je porozkładam.
W sieni napakuję rurek ile wlezie i nie zaizoluję powrotów.

swistak81, wielkie dzięki! 'Skalibrowałem' swoje wyliczenia względem twoich.
Różnica w wynikach bierze się stąd, że przyjmując niższą temp zasilania muszę mieć gęściej rurki. Hm, przesadziłem z temp. zasilania = 35K. 
Przyjmując Twoje parametry, zaczynam mieć bardziej cywilizowane rozstawy.
Wyszło mi, że w pom. mieszkalnych powinienem dać rozstaw 30cm!
O 70mb rurek mniej!

Piczman, z tabel rotha wychodzi mi rozstaw 35cm (47W/m2), dł rurki w pomieszczeniu pierwszym z lewej u góry to 31mb.
Zatem, jakby proporcjonalnie, mówiąc lapidarnie.

Pytanie zatem mam następujące: JAKĄ temp zasilania przyjąć do obliczeń, bo to decyduje o wielu sprawach.
Chcę zostawić sobie furtkę, by w odległej przyszłości móc grzać podłogę pompą ciepła. 
Mnożą się pytania...

----------


## Piczman

Do obliczeń możesz przyjąć 35 C, sprawdzi się w I sezonie grzewczym a potem będzie już tylko mniej.
U mnie spadło do 28 C, zastanawiam się czy tak zostanie czy zejdę niżej ale chyba raczej zostanie.
W okolicy 0 C zasilania jest śmiesznie niskie, pod pompę super !

----------


## mp_krk

Piczman,

a z Twojego doswiadczenia, jaki dalbys rostaw rurek w moim przypadku (bez przeliczania OZC)?


Swoja droga ile Wam zajęła zabawa z audytorem?

Rozdzielacze kusmet...wielu z Was je ma, lecz często pojawiają się koniecznosci wymiany uszczelek etc. Jak po dłuższym użytkowaniu?

----------


## swistak81

Nie sama temp. zasilania się tu liczy!
Najważniejsze jest tśr. Bo możesz dać zasilanie 35st a powrót 33st i tsr wyjdzie 14st (dla temp. pokoju 20st).
Jeżeli masz większość paneli - przyjmij tsr na poziomie 15st.
Jeżeli masz dużo płytek na podłodze - możesz przyjąć niżej.

Wiecie przecież, że optymalne rozstawy są w okolicach 20-25 (panele) do 30-35 (płytki).
Gęściej nie ma sensu. Lepiej potem podnieść temp zasilania (dla kondensata 40st to dobra temp, a dla pompy ciepła też pikuś).
Nie widzę uzasadnienia przyjmowania tak niskich temperatur zasilania/powrotu. Po co? Po to żeby rurek sobie napchać w podłogę?
Ważne by nie przekroczyć dopuszczalnej temp. podłogi i tyle.

----------


## PeZet

świstak81,
z tego co piszesz zrozumiałem, że przyjęta przez Ciebie temp zasilania wiąże się z ogrzewaniem gazem. Czy tak?
Ja gazu nie będę miał na 100%.
I cały parter w płytkach.

Grzał się będę prądem i kominkiem z pw. Stąd (kominek i zasobnik) stawia(łe)m na niższą temp zasilania.
Doświadczenia Piczmana pokazują, że duże rozstawy nie wykluczają grzania naprawdę niskimi temperaturami.
Tym bardziej że -20K zdarza się kilka dni w roku.

----------


## Aga i Krzysiu

Dalej nie wiem, jak prawidłowo wykonać tą podłogówkę. Listwy trochę drogo wyjdą, a jaka jest alternatywa?

----------


## michal_mlody

No tak jak wcześniej napisane.
Myślę, że dobrze Adama zrozumiałem:

Jak chcesz dać zbrojenie w wylewkę, to dajesz go pod rurki a rurki mocujesz do siatki/zbrojenia. Wszystko podnosisz na odpowiednią wysokość, gdzieś tak w połowie wylewki :big grin:

----------


## 1950

> Wątek zamarł, Adam nie odpowiedział, więc spróbuję sprowokować go i wszystkich innych jeszcze raz . Załączam poniżej link, gdzie na stronie 6 i 7 podane są temperatury posadzki przy średniej temperaturze czynnika. Dzieje się tak przy wcale niemałym oporze 0,86 m²K/W, przy czym ewidentne są różnice pomiędzy np. płytkami a drewnem. Pytanie brzmi: co należy zrobić, aby móc zasilać podłogówkę niziutką temperaturą wody bezpośrednio z basenu? Jako alternatywa dla podłogówki akumulacyjnej, jak sprawić, aby przy temp. zasilania np. 27 uzyskać temp. podłogi np. 24. bez liczenia mogę powiedzieć, że rozstaw rur co 10 cm i maksymalna długość obwodu rzędu 80 mb zapewni Ci wystarczającą moc podłogówki żeby móc zasilać ją wodą z basenu, może nie 27 ale 28 C było by temperaturą bardziej adekwatną, tym bardziej że dla mnie to o ten jeden stopień za zimno Może to być rozwiązanie nader eleganckie ze względu, po pierwsze, na niską temperaturę, po drugie, jak łatwo policzyć, różnica 1 stopnia w basenie to raptem skromne 45 kWh. Dwie pierwsze wątpliwości, to kwestia hałasu przy aluminiowym przykryciu = ze względu na potężną cyrkulację, drugie to zużycie prądu pompy obiegowej. Proszę Państwa, choćby z akademickiej, teoretycznej ciekawości - czy to się da zrobić?
> 
> Link o którym wspominałem:
> 
> http://pl.heating.danfoss.com/PCMFil...0podlogowe.pdf


po pierwsze: nie ma żadnego hałasu gdy podłogówka jest odpowietrzona,
po drugie: opory instalacji, podłogówki tradycyjnej z wylewką i podłogówki z panelami aluminiowymi są dokładnie takie same w obydwu przypadkach

----------


## brachol

a powiedzcie mi na jakiej wysokości najlepiej zamontować zawór RTL?

----------


## andriuss

> po pierwsze: nie ma żadnego hałasu gdy podłogówka jest odpowietrzona,
> po drugie: opory instalacji, podłogówki tradycyjnej z wylewką i podłogówki z panelami aluminiowymi są dokładnie takie same w obydwu przypadkach


Dziękuję ślicznie za odpowiedź  :wink: . Te opory to raczej ze względu na temperaturę zasilania, a nie ze względu na to co nad rurkami, bo przyjmując optymistycznie delta t = 4 wychodzi tego przepływu w moim przypadku 1,3 m3, czyli spora pompa. A przy Twoich założeniach: 10 mb / m2 oraz obiegach po 80 metrów daje to dla sporego domu ponad dwa kilometry rury i tak z 70 obiegów. Czy da się nad tym w praktyce zapanować, czy to już trochę sztuka dla sztuki? W cytowanym Danfossie piszą także, że przy cienkich panelach lepiej dawać grubszą płytę Fermacella, ze względu na ochronę przed infradźwiękami. Wie ktoś może o co im chodzi?

----------


## swistak81

> Ja gazu nie będę miał na 100%.
> I cały parter w płytkach.
> Grzał się będę prądem i kominkiem z pw.


Skoro masz wszystko w płytkach to zaproponuję tobie rozstawy 30cm (gdzie mniej przeszkleń) i 25cm gdzie więcej okien. (choć ja bym dał odpowiednio 35cm i 30cm) ale myślę, że będziesz się bał tak dużych odległości  :smile: .
Oczywiście wiatrołap i łazienki - co 10cm + drabinka na osobnej pętli.
I niech cię nie korci zagęszczanie, bo z obliczeń powinien wyjść rozstaw coś koło 40-45cm dla płytek (jak Piczmanowi)...
Masz dużo mocniej ocieplony dom ode mnie + dodatkowo masz płytki (a ja liczyłem pod panele).
Ja dawałem rozstawy 20 i 25cm, w kuchni gdzie płytki mam 30cm.

----------


## mp_krk

Które rozwiązanie jest lepsze...zakładając że zrobiłbym na całosci podłogówkę + niskotemperaturowo zasilane drabinki w łazienkach a do garażu i kotłowni podciągnął grzejniki. Oczywiscie pompa na podłogówke za zaworem 4dr (a przed rozdzielaczami).

Czy wystarczy jedna pompa na wyjsciu z kotła do CO wysokotemperaturowego...



CZy trzeba dać już osobne pompy na odejściu do grzejników i zasobnika CWU?



Układ rozrysowałem tak prosto. Jakie i gdzie powinny być jeszcze dodane zawory etc?

----------


## PeZet

> Skoro masz wszystko w płytkach to zaproponuję tobie rozstawy 30cm (gdzie mniej przeszkleń) i 25cm gdzie więcej okien. (choć ja bym dał odpowiednio 35cm i 30cm) ale myślę, że będziesz się bał tak dużych odległości .


Zgodnie z tabelami rotha powinienem kłaść w rozstawie co 35cm, a tylko środkową pętlę z prawej co 30cm!
Ta moja instrukcja - kisan, a nie wavin, jak błędnie podałem wcześniej, pokazuje 30cm rozstawy.
KAN QuickFloor pokazuje rozstawy 30cm, a środkową prawą 25cm
Wszystko przy tz=38K, tp=32K

A są to wyniki z gruuubym zapasem mocy.

Masz rację, swistak81, strach mi włosy jeży na głowie. 
Tak mało rurek.
No, powiem wam, że jestem w kropce.
CZY TO BĘDZIE DZIAŁAĆ - DOBRZE?

----------


## HenoK

> Masz rację, swistak81, strach mi włosy jeży na głowie. 
> Tak mało rurek.
> No, powiem wam, że jestem w kropce.
> CZY TO BĘDZIE DZIAŁAĆ - DOBRZE?


Moim zdaniem grzać będzie, ale pojawią się spore różnice temperatury na powierzchni podłogi.
Przy układzie ślimakowym masz w pętlach na przemian zasilanie i powrót. Ciepła rurka będzie u Ciebie co 60cm.
Przy niskich temperaturach na zewnątrz, czyli przy intensywnym ogrzewaniu będzie to odczuwalne na powierzchni podłogi.
Moim zdaniem maksymalny rozstaw rurek to 20cm. Na większy rozstaw można sobie pozwolić na przy bardzo grubej wylewce.

----------


## Piczman

Henryku masz rację ale wyczuwalne różnice temp. na podłodze nie oznaczają od razu jakiegoś dyskomfortu z tym związanego.
Ja mam standardowy jastrych i ślimaka co 35 cm w salonie, odczucie doskonałe !
Może przy wyższych temp. zasilania było by inaczej ale rozważamy 25-35 C .

I co Ty na to PeZet ?  :wink:

----------


## plamiak

> Które rozwiązanie jest lepsze..


Lepszy jest uklad drugi, czyli z niezależnymi pompami. W pierwszym wariancie pompa przy kotle musiałaby pracować nonstop aby zadziałała ta druga pompa za mieszaczem. Jak wtedy wyłączyć podgrzewanie CWU? Dochodzi ryzyko kawitacji.
Zawory odcinające i zwrotne z filtrami przed pompami. Zawory odcinające obieg podłogówki. ŻADNYCH zaworów na rurze wzbiorczej.

----------


## PeZet

> Może przy wyższych temp. zasilania było by inaczej ale rozważamy 25-35 C .
> I co Ty na to PeZet ?


Liczyłem dla temperatur 32-38.
Poprzedni rysunek jest dla temperatur 29-35.

Piczman, mnie przekonuje twoje experience: masz, działa, jesteś zadowolony.
Wraca jednak temat TEMPERATUR. Zmniejszam tz i tp -> momentalnie wracamy dio pierwszego rysunku, a tam ponoć za gęsto.
Przeliczę jeszcze 25-35 i zobaczę co mi wyjdzie.
Komfort ważny, ale wyczucie komfortu różne. Sam nie wiem. Sądzę, że 30cm to maks, pozostaje rozstrzygnięcia sprawa z temperaturami.
Mon Dieu, przyszedłby Ziutek, stuknął rurki co 12cm, byłoby spoko i niczym bym se łba nie zawracał...

----------


## TINEK

Jak zrobić żeby było dobrze, żeby nie odczuwać ciepłej podłogi
Nie chcę się wdawać z Wami w dyskusję, bo się na tym zwyczajnie nie znam, ale zdałem się na mojego instalatora (znam go od lat, kolega)
nie jest to typowy "Pan Ziutek" co to od 40 lat tak robi i jest dobrze, facet się interesuje nowymi technologiami i umie liczyć.
On powiedział mi, że z swojego doświadczenia (a trochę tych podłogówek zrobił) wie, że dla komfortu lepiej jest dać rurki gęsto, by nie były odczuwalne różnice temperatur na podłodze, by cała podłoga była chłodna, nie było stref wyraźnie ciepłych. 
Zaufałem mu (jak dotąd nigdy się nie zawiodłem) i mam według jego sugestii rurki co 10 cm, czy to będzie dobrze? przekonam się jak zamieszkam i Wam napiszę  :big grin: 
(chałupa: ściany silkat + styro 15 cm, podłoga 12 cm styro, poddasze: skosy 30 cm wełna, sufit 45 cm)

----------


## swistak81

> i mam według jego sugestii rurki co 10 cm, czy to będzie dobrze?


I cóż - oczywiście będzie to działać, a nawet DOBRZE będzie działać.
Ale:
1. Przepłaciłeś ze 3x za rurki. Przy rozstawie 20cm też nie byłoby czuć różnic strefowych.
2. Albo przepłaciłeś za robociznę (bo układać co 10cm jest trudniej i ogólnie więcej roboty), albo po prostu ktoś się niepotrzebnie narobił.
3. Będziesz potrzebował mocniejszą pompkę=więcej watów=krótszy czas pracy na ewent. UPSie.
4. A dlaczego podłoga ma być "chłodna"? Ja bym wolał by była ciepła (niestety nie do końca tak się da)
5. A dlaczego nie ułożył co 7cm?  :wink:

----------


## HenoK

> Skoro masz wszystko w płytkach to zaproponuję tobie rozstawy 30cm (gdzie mniej przeszkleń) i 25cm gdzie więcej okien. (choć ja bym dał odpowiednio 35cm i 30cm) ale myślę, że będziesz się bał tak dużych odległości .





> Przy rozstawie 20cm też nie byłoby czuć różnic strefowych.


Jak widać sam się "gubisz w zeznaniach"  :smile: .
Mimo wszystko proponuję nie przekraczać odległości 20cm. Może w ten sposób przepłacisz nieco na rurkach, ale temperatura posadzki będzie bardziej wyrównana. Taki rozstaw powoduje też, że w większości pomieszczeń wystarcza jedna pętla o długości 60-70m, zaś w większych, np. salonie 2 pętle.

----------


## swistak81

Henok, a co ma wspólnego jeden cytat z drugim? W pierwszym wcale nie pisałem, że nie będzie czuć "stref".
Te dwa cytaty są do różnych osób!
"Gubienie w zeznaniach" - bezpodstawne...

----------


## mp_krk

Zacząłem wprowadzanie danych do OZC...czy mógłbym komuś z Was przesłać plik do sprawdzenia czy dobrze wprowadzam... :big tongue:

----------


## RadziejS

Potwierdzam, że przy szerszym rozstawie będzie czuć różnicę, nie będzie równomiernie. U mnie jest średnio co 15 cm i na płytkach da się wyczuć, że rurka zasilająca idzie naprzemiennie z powrotną ze ślimaka. Dając co 30 cm na pewno będą wyraźne różnice w temperaturze między rurkami. Poza tym dając gęściej ubezpieczamy się niejako przed jakimiś tam niedoszacowaniami - po prostu mniejsza temperatura zasilania jest konieczna i tyle. Wg mnie rurka jest teraz tak tania, że nie ma co oszczędzać i dawać na styk.

----------


## Piczman

A może nie ma sensu nic liczyć ?

Biorąc pod uwagę komfort to wszędzie co 15 cm a liczyć tylko łazienki bo z nimi jest czasem problem.
Albo standardowo przyjąć tam 10 cm i grzejniczek z grzałką .

Pozostaje tylko wyższy koszt instalacji i tu dla każdego będzie to inna kwota .

----------


## mp_krk

Przy wprowadzaniu przegród w pomieszczeniach w OZC w kt momencie wstawiac strop i podłogę

----------


## Piczman

Ja wstawiam na końcu po ścianach, w sumie to przy przegrodach poziomych i skosach raczej nie ma znaczenia bo OZC podlicza straty przez zsumowanie wszystkich przegród.
Ale pewności nie mam !?

----------


## PeZet

> Potwierdzam, że przy szerszym rozstawie będzie czuć różnicę, nie będzie równomiernie.


Taaaaak? A jeśli tz=36stC, tp=34stC, to TEŻ wyczuwalna będzie różnica? Bardzo ciekawe.
Apeluję, podawajcie temperatury zasilania i powrotu podając rozstawy, bo inaczej nic nie wiadomo.





> Wg mnie rurka jest teraz tak tania, że nie ma co oszczędzać i dawać na styk.


RadziejS,
na samiusieńkim początku wychodziło mi około 800mb rury.
Obecnie na cały dom szacuję, że wyjdzie około 450m.
Oszczędność rzędu 800pln jest dla mnie warta pochylenia się nad problemem, nie wspominając o innych zaletach eksploatacyjnych, 
jak i o zwykłej, zwyczajnej, najzwyczajniejszej ciekawości jak to działa i czy ja też potrafię.

----------


## mp_krk

Rzuccie proszę okiem czy dobrze to wprowadzam...



Mam blad..."w danych ogolnych wybrano wariant obliczenia sezonowego zuzycie en cieplnej E z opcjja obliczania went natur zgodnie z norma PN 83-B-03430. W tym wariancie obliczen ogrzewane pomieszczenie musi znajdowac sie w jakiejs grupie" . 

Jak go rozwiazac?

----------


## PeZet

> Przy wprowadzaniu przegród w pomieszczeniach w OZC w kt momencie wstawiac strop i podłogę


Ja również podłogę i stropy wstawiałem po ścianach.
Jeśli masz 2 kondygnacje, to lekko spocisz się, jak będziesz dzielił strop: jeśli pomieszczenia kondygnacji wyższej mają rozkład inny niż tej niższej, to strop trzeba dzielić na mniejsze pola. Na szczęście program sam dopasowuje w pewnym zakresie co do czego przylega.

----------


## PeZet

> Rzuccie proszę okiem czy dobrze to wprowadzam...
> Mam blad... Jak go rozwiazac?


Mam inną wersję, ale myślę sobie, że może zmień normę.

----------


## mp_krk

po zmianie normy ok

taras nad garazem to strop zewn. czy stropodach? :smile:

----------


## RadziejS

> Taaaaak? A jeśli tz=36stC, tp=34stC, to TEŻ wyczuwalna będzie różnica? Bardzo ciekawe.
> Apeluję, podawajcie temperatury zasilania i powrotu podając rozstawy, bo inaczej nic nie wiadomo.
> ...
> 
> .


Nie wiem jakie mam tp (zapewne różne w zależności od pogody), bo mnie to mało interesuje, wiem że jak na zewnątrz było zimno to tp było ok. 36 i ta różnica była wyczuwalna na gresie (przy rozstawie 15 cm dwie "ciepłe" rurki oddalone są o 30 cm, pomiędzy nimi jest "zimna" powrotna - i lekko bo lekko, ale da się to wyczuć). A parametry mnie mało interesują bo mam w domu po prostu ciepło i komfortowo. Ja mówię tylko o swoim nastawieniu - nawet gdyby mi wyszło, że rozstaw 35 cm jest ok, to i tak wolę dać gęściej. Nie uogólniajmy jednak - być może są pomieszczenia, że te 35 cm jest uzasadnione. Ja mam 10cm w brzegowych, 15 cm reszta, w dużym salonie trochę powierzchni mam co 20 cm, w łazience poniżej 10 cm. Jest super. Pół roku grzania gazem to ok 3000zł za 210mkw, kubatura 840m3 -  wraz z opłatami stałymi i grzaniem CWU.

----------


## PiotrTok

> Nie wiem jakie mam tp (zapewne różne w zależności od pogody), bo mnie to mało interesuje, wiem że jak na zewnątrz było zimno to tp było ok. 36 i ta różnica była wyczuwalna na gresie (przy rozstawie 15 cm dwie "ciepłe" rurki oddalone są o 30 cm, pomiędzy nimi jest "zimna" powrotna - i lekko bo lekko, ale da się to wyczuć). A parametry mnie mało interesują bo mam w domu po prostu ciepło i komfortowo. Ja mówię tylko o swoim nastawieniu - nawet gdyby mi wyszło, że rozstaw 35 cm jest ok, to i tak wolę dać gęściej. Nie uogólniajmy jednak - być może są pomieszczenia, że te 35 cm jest uzasadnione. Ja mam 10cm w brzegowych, 15 cm reszta, w dużym salonie trochę powierzchni mam co 20 cm, w łazience poniżej 10 cm. Jest super. Pół roku grzania gazem to ok 3000zł za 210mkw, kubatura 840m3 -  wraz z opłatami stałymi i grzaniem CWU.


Mam identyczne zdanie. Swoją instalację tj. podłogówkę wykonywałem samodzielnie i szczerz mówiąc to miałem gdzieś czy położę 100 czy 200 m rurki więcej. Koszt 200 wavina to ok 400-500zł. Czasem jest lepiej zagęścić uzyskując lepszą efektywność grzania.

----------


## mp_krk

Rzućie proszę okiem na poniższe wyniki ...narazie tylko parter...

Wentylacja z reku, ocieplenie ścian PH25 15cm, w dachu 30cm wełny 0.039, podłoga 15cm styro (garaz 10cm); okna 0.8 dla całości









Dla czesci dziennej założyłem 22st, łazienki 24st, wiatrołap 20st a garaż i kotłownia 16st

----------


## mp_krk

> Nie wiem jakie mam tp (zapewne różne w zależności od pogody), bo mnie to mało interesuje, wiem że jak na zewnątrz było zimno to tp było ok. 36 i ta różnica była wyczuwalna na gresie (przy rozstawie 15 cm dwie "ciepłe" rurki oddalone są o 30 cm, pomiędzy nimi jest "zimna" powrotna - i lekko bo lekko, ale da się to wyczuć). A parametry mnie mało interesują bo mam w domu po prostu ciepło i komfortowo. Ja mówię tylko o swoim nastawieniu - nawet gdyby mi wyszło, że rozstaw 35 cm jest ok, to i tak wolę dać gęściej. Nie uogólniajmy jednak - być może są pomieszczenia, że te 35 cm jest uzasadnione. Ja mam 10cm w brzegowych, 15 cm reszta, w dużym salonie trochę powierzchni mam co 20 cm, w łazience poniżej 10 cm. Jest super. Pół roku grzania gazem to ok 3000zł za 210mkw, kubatura 840m3 -  wraz z opłatami stałymi i grzaniem CWU.


RadziejS,

Przy układzie co 15cm + strefy brzegowe 10cm jakie masz najdłuzsze pętle? Bo ja mam np pokój na poddaszu 13m2 i przy samym rozłozeniu co 15cm wychodzi mi 91mb + transfery...troche bez sensu wychodziłoby by dawać w każdym pokoju (12-16m2) po 2 pętle...

----------


## PeZet

> Rzućie proszę okiem na poniższe wyniki ...narazie tylko parter...
> Dla czesci dziennej założyłem 22st, łazienki 24st, wiatrołap 20st a garaż i kotłownia 16st


Porównałem z moimi wynikami. Są zbliżone - relatywnie, bo mam dwa razy mniejszy domek. Podobnie ocieplam, choć nieco lepiej, ale okna mam gorsze.
Na tyle, na ile poznałem OZC wygląda, że jest OK.

----------


## swistak81

> RadziejS,
> 
> Przy układzie co 15cm + strefy brzegowe 10cm jakie masz najdłuzsze pętle? Bo ja mam np pokój na poddaszu 13m2 i przy samym rozłozeniu co 15cm wychodzi mi 91mb + transfery...troche bez sensu wychodziłoby by dawać w każdym pokoju (12-16m2) po 2 pętle...


I macie skutki swojego zagęszczania bez powodu... 13m2 i 2 pętle. Abstrakcja...
Widzę, że kolega Pezet myśli również racjonalnie. Jeżeli dla reszty kolegów 500zł nie jest oszczędnością - no to sorry... Dajcie rurki i co 10cm na cały dom, a co - też będzie grzało...

Do kolegi mp_krk - wyniki dość realne, ale o wsp. dla okien 0.8 zapomnij...
Dla dobrych okien - średnio 0.9-1.0 jest REALNIE! Bez względu na to co ci podpowie producent...

----------


## plamiak

Chcę podkreślić że te dodatkowe 500 zł w skali budowy to może i mało, ale jeśli przeliczymy to na niepotrzebne metry rury to okaże się że:
 - rosną opory hydrauliczne i trudności z regulacją,
 - wzrasta moc pomy (pomp) niezbędna do przepchnięcia tej masy wody.
We współczesnych dobrze ocieplonych domach rury co 15 cm ??? Ja mając rozstaw co 20 i dom nieocieplony w pierwszym sezonie byłem megazadowolony z podłogówki.

----------


## 1950

> Chcę podkreślić że te dodatkowe 500 zł w skali budowy to może i mało, ale jeśli przeliczymy to na niepotrzebne metry rury to okaże się że:
>  - rosną opory hydrauliczne i trudności z regulacją,
> nie zgodzę się z Tobą, reguluje się instalację tylko raz, , 
>  - wzrasta moc pomy (pomp) niezbędna do przepchnięcia te j masy wody.
> nie zgodzę się z Tobą, 2500 m. rury, pompa Grunfos Alfa2 (elektroniczna), pobór mocy rzędu 9-25 W
> We współczesnych dobrze ocieplonych domach rury co 15 cm ??? Ja mając rozstaw co 20 i dom nieocieplony w pierwszym sezonie byłem megazadowolony z podłogówki.
> bo nie wiesz, jak ma pracować dobrze zrobiona podłogówka


większość tutaj pisze, że obliczała OZC i próbowała robić projekt podłogówki, ale wynikiem tego i tak było zagęszczenie rozstawu rur,

to po co się wysilać, pewne jest, że będzie działać bardzo dobrze takie rozwiązanie,

rozstaw co 10 cm, pętle długości 80 m. i przydławienie na rozdzielaczu przepływów w pomieszczeniach w których podłoga będzie zbyt ciepła, (rozdzielacz bez rotametrów), wtedy można sobie puścić kondensata wg regulatorów, bez układu mieszającego,
na pewno będzie działać bardzo dobrze,

ale tylko w wypadku gdy w całym domu jest podłogówka a grzejniki łazienkowe mają grzałki a źródłem ciepła jest kondensat i może mieć moc najbardziej popularną tj w okolicach 24 kW, na pewno nie będzie taktował, jak to się pisze na tym forum nie wiedząc co to taktowanie i jakich kotłów dotyczy,

w przeciwnym wypadku gdy instalacja jest mieszana, trzeba się trzymać projektu i będzie dobrze,

co do dodatkowych 500 zł, (które przy inwestycji wartej kilkaset tysięcy, to pryszcz), trzeba sobie skalkulować samemu czy warto teraz zaoszczędzić te 500 zł, czy też latami płacić mniej za ogrzewanie,

----------


## adam_mk

Jak się nie planuje zbrojenia płyty podłogowej i nie bardzo jest jak i do czego te rurki PEX umocować, to taki szkielet, stelaż trzeba sobie jakiś zrobić.
MOŻNA (wiem, bo sam osobiście tak już robiłem) zastosować listwy tynkarskie.
Za małe pieniądze dają sporo metrów, co jest zaletą.
Wyglądają jak odwrócone "do góry nogami" "T".
Ta pionowa "noga" jest wykonywana w różnych wysokościach.
Dobieramy odpowiednie i rozkładamy na podłodze.
Końce dociskamy jakim bloczkiem.
Do nich mocujemy (taśmą, opaskami czy jak sumienie każe) rurkę PEX tak, aby była zachowana potrzebna geometria wynikająca z obliczeń obciążenia cieplnego.
Strefy brzegowe, meander, ślimak itp.
Wtedy rurka wisi nad ociepleniem na projektowanej wysokości a po wylaniu wylewki - znajdzie się w okolicach jej środka.
Bloczki dociskające końce listew usuwamy sukcesywnie w trakcie zalewania.
Łazimy, niestety, po podestach!
Wleziemy na rurkę dobrze podpartą to ją sobie spłaszczymy!
To robota dla ludzi myślących!
Wtedy wychodzi możliwie tanio i poprawnie technicznie.
Robota przy rozkładaniu jest "na cztery ręce".
Jedno pomieszczenie, z papieroskiem po drodze i pogaduchami robi się jakieś 2 godziny na gotowo.
Trzeba pamiętać o peszlach na początku/końcu płyty i w przejściach przez dylatacje.

Adam M.

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

"przy Twoich założeniach: 10 mb / m2 oraz obiegach po 80 metrów daje to dla sporego domu ponad dwa kilometry rury i tak z 70 obiegów. Czy da się nad tym w praktyce zapanować, czy to już trochę sztuka dla sztuki? W cytowanym Danfossie piszą także, że przy cienkich panelach lepiej dawać grubszą płytę Fermacella, ze względu na ochronę przed infradźwiękami. Wie ktoś może o co im chodzi? "

Duży dom to duże kaloryfery (podłogowe) i sporo rury...
DA SIĘ nad tym zapanować!
Jak zdecydujesz się na wymyślny system Danfossa to o technikę pytaj dostwcę/producenta.
Czytam tu pomiędzy wierszami (takie małe, zwykle pomijane literki), że system ten MA WADY.
NIE JEST bezgłośny. Bulgocze,
Dlatego te grubsze płyty.
Jak bym robił system jakikolwiek to bym wybrał taki, co ma możliwie mało dokuczliwych właściwości przy akceptowalnej cenie wykonania.
Adam M.

----------


## autorus

Odnośnie podłogi to mam jeszcze pytanko o docieplenie. Swego czasu czytałem post kolegi Adama o dociepleniu i była tam mowa o piance pur. Z tego co zrozumiałem nie było tam odrzucenia tego sposobu ocieplenia tylko raczej  powiedzenia że są tańsze metody. 

W związku z tym mam pytanko czy pianka na podłogę powinna być paro przepuszczalna czy nie?  I czy standardowo do tej metody robimy szczelną wannę?

----------


## RadziejS

> RadziejS,
> 
> Przy układzie co 15cm + strefy brzegowe 10cm jakie masz najdłuzsze pętle? Bo ja mam np pokój na poddaszu 13m2 i przy samym rozłozeniu co 15cm wychodzi mi 91mb + transfery...troche bez sensu wychodziłoby by dawać w każdym pokoju (12-16m2) po 2 pętle...


o ile dobrze pamiętam najdłuższa pętla wyszła mi ponad 110m, ale większość ok. 80-90mb. Mam jedno pomieszczenie 16 mkw i tam mam półtorej pętli, tzn. jedna w całości i część jednej, która jest częściowo też w sąsiednim pokoju. Mam ok. 1300 mb rurki i pompa z kotła się wyrabia, nic dodatkowego nie mam. W ogóle moja instalacja jest prosta jak budowa przysłowiowego cepa. Mógłbym powiedzieć, że kocioł jest podłączony bezpośrednio do rozdzielacza podłogówki i nie mam absolutnie nic innego, mieszaczy, wymienników itp. Uważam to za wielką zaletę. Zasobnik cwu i inne rzeczy pomijam, bo tu nie mają znaczenia. 

Zgadzam się natomiast z *1950*, że wszystko jest OK, głównie dlatego, że nie mam układu mieszanego - tylko podłogówka. W łazience mam drabinkę z grzałką, ale nawet jej nie podłączyłem bo nie jest potrzebna. Acha, rurki mam tak gęsto również po części dlatego, że chciałem jak najsłabszy kocioł - mam 14kw na spory dom, bo dwa poziomy po ok 100m2 każdy - zależało mi na tym, żeby grzać niską temperaturą.

----------


## adam_mk

Znajdź w sieci filmik z ocieplania pianką.
Jest ich sporo.
Przyjrzyj się uważnie JAK formuje się ten sposób ocieplenia.
Szybko, wiem, ale mi nie o to chodzi!
Zauważ, że pianka rosnąc wciska się w najmniejsze szczeliny i tam zastyga.
W efekcie - uszczelnia bardzo dobrze.
Jak zamkniętokomorowa - to jeszcze lepiej. Jeszcze szczelniej.
DLATEGO ja byłbym skłonny zapłacić drożej, aby mieć naprawdę dobrze zbudowany dom z lekkim pięterkiem.
Jak chodzi o podłogi - to się nadaje, ale...
Równa jak na stole to sama z siebie nie jest.
Wyrównywać ją, aby dalsze prace poszły jak należy?
JAK? CZYM?
DLATEGO perlit na podłogę praktyczniejszy a równie szybki.

Oczywiście, można zrobić odwrotnie.
Piana na podłogę a perlit (tynk perlitowy, gruby) na sufit.
Tyle, że to znacznie bardziej pracochłonne i trwa długo...

Adam M.

Wannę robimy, aby nam woda w ściany i warstwy podpodłogowe nie właziła kapilarnie.
Ściany z natury są gęste, ciężkie, to "umieją" podciągać, jak mają co.
Pod podłogą zasypuje się też nie lekkimi materiałami i zagęszcza. POTEM jest termoizolacja.

A.N.

----------


## autorus

No właśnie cholerstwo będzie nierówne   :sad:  

Tu jest właśnie wada całościowa bo "myślałem intensywnie"  aby pur położyć na dach kopuły i tym załatwić dylematy dachowe.  I mogę tylko będę miał fale od okna do okna. I doopa. Chyba najwyższy czas walnąć to wszystko i jechać na urlop bo mi się ostatnio pianka pur śniła  :sad:   :sad:

----------


## swistak81

> Mam ok. 1300 mb rurki i pompa z kotła się wyrabia, nic dodatkowego nie mam.


Czy ty wiesz, ile watów bierze ta pompa?! Sprawdź sobie...




> Acha, rurki mam tak gęsto również po części dlatego, że chciałem jak najsłabszy kocioł - mam 14kw na spory dom, bo dwa poziomy po ok 100m2 każdy - zależało mi na tym, żeby grzać niską temperaturą.


Uważasz, że to dzięki tej *ogromnej ilości rurek* mogłeś użyć kotła słabszej mocy??? Hmm...ciekawe.
Może w takim razie odklej styropian ze ścian...

*1950*
Rozwiń proszę swoją odpowiedź do kolegi *Plamiak*.
Jak ma pracować dobrze zrobiona podłogówka?
Co ona ma takiego tajemniczego robić poza grzaniem?

A co do kosztów jeszcze. Radziej dał 1300mb, gdzie wg mnie wystarczyłoby jakieś 700max.
600mb*2,30zł = 1380zł.
Do tego dojdą pokaźne 2 dodatkowe rozdzielacze. Kosztują 600-800zł + szafka (razy 2)...
Nie robią się koszty? Toż to z grubsza 3000zł...

----------


## adam_mk

A zastanawiałeś się nad położeniem grubej warstwy hydrofobowanego tynku perlitowego?
Szczelnie, równo, ciepłochronnie i wcale nie za bardzo drogo.
Adam M.

----------


## RadziejS

Nie wiem ile bierze watów (czyli jaką ma moc), ale sprawdzę sobie. Rachunki za prąd mam małe, więc też mnie to nie interesuje, bo po co - sztuka dla sztuki?

Z kotłem o małej mocy to trochę skrót myślowy - mam gęsto rurki również po to, żeby móc grzać niską temperaturą (mam też inne powody, tu nie istotne). Dwa rozdzielacze kosztowały poniżej 1000 zł, szafek nie mam. Dwa muszę mieć tak czy siak.

Nie będę się spierał, każdy zrobi jak chce - ja mam jak mam i jestem mega zadowolony. Przy pompach ciepła też chyba rurek się nie żałuje. Jakbym kiedyś chciał coś zmienić, mam jak. Gdybym zużył tak jak piszesz na swój dom 700-800mb to nie osiągnąłbym tak niskiej temperatury grzania jaką mam teraz. Ma moje oko  :wink:  mogłem ograniczyć zużycie rurki do ok 1000mb, ale celowo nie chciałem.

To jest tylko moje podejście do tematu - nikogo nie namawiam, bo nie musi być ono jedyne słuszne.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## plamiak

Do *1950*
ad.1 wiem że instalację reguluje się raz
ad.2 też mam Alphę zważ że różnica między mocą 9 a 25 W to jednak różnica prawie TRZYKROTNA 
ad.3 nie wiem czego jeszcze powinienem się dowiedzieć (czgo oczekiwać) o swojej podłogówce którą użytkowałem już dwa sezony. Zwróć jednak uwagę że temat tego topicu mówi o samodzielnym wykonaniu podłogówki, co sugeruje że swoimi doświadczeniami dzielą się tutaj amatorzy. Jak już tu wpada jakiś fachowiec to może niech bardziej rozwinie swoje tezy...

----------


## krzys_i_aga

To część artykułu http://www.budujemydom.pl/component/...52/Itemid,255/

Każda z nich zasilana jest oddzielnie z rozdzielacza i ma długość około 100 metrów. Pętle układane są przez CLIMA KOMFORT przy bardzo dużym zagęszczeniu rur. Ich rozstaw wynosi *od 5 do 15 cm* i zależy od: planowanego przez inwestora wykończenia podłogi (ceramika, drewno, panele podłogowe), strat cieplnych pomieszczenia oraz od planowanej temperatury jaka ma w nim panować. 

Łazienki, pomieszczenia przeszklone lub wyłożone panelami powinny mieć duże zagęszczenie rury (od 5 cm w strefie brzegowej do 7 cm w strefie środkowej). Z kolei w pomieszczeniach na poddaszu (gdzie przeważnie nie ma zbyt wielu okien) lub w pokojach, w których ułożone mają być płytki ceramiczne wystarczy rozstaw od 7 do 10 cm.

Układając rury ogrzewania podłogowego według przedstawionych powyżej zasad; CLIMA KOMFORT dąży do tego, aby klient otrzymał instalację grzewczą, która może efektywnie pracować (stwarzać komfort cieplny) *przy jak najniższej temperaturze zasilania.* Układając rurę grzejną rzadziej można również otrzymać sprawnie działającą instalację, ale temperatura zasilania musiałaby być wyższa, a to podwyższyłoby koszty eksploatacji.

I chyba o to chodzi aby (stwarzać komfort cieplny) *przy jak najniższej temperaturze zasilania.* 

Co to tym myślicie ?

----------


## mp_krk

> Lepszy jest uklad drugi, czyli z niezależnymi pompami. W pierwszym wariancie pompa przy kotle musiałaby pracować nonstop aby zadziałała ta druga pompa za mieszaczem. Jak wtedy wyłączyć podgrzewanie CWU? Dochodzi ryzyko kawitacji.
> Zawory odcinające i zwrotne z filtrami przed pompami. Zawory odcinające obieg podłogówki. ŻADNYCH zaworów na rurze wzbiorczej.


*plamiak*,

a jaką temperaturę puszczasz zaworem mieszającym na podłogówkę, tak średnio?

----------


## mp_krk

Poniżej dane po małym update :smile: 


*Dane wstępne*










*Wyniki*












*Zest przegród*










*Zest pomieszczen*

----------


## plamiak

> *plamiak*,
> 
> a jaką temperaturę puszczasz zaworem mieszającym na podłogówkę, tak średnio?


Średnio w ostatnim sezonie 26 st C przy pierwszych chłodach, do 33-35 przy najsilniejszych mrozach (tzn. -26 na zewnątrz). Teraz dociepliłem ścianę od garażu i balkon, prawdopodobnie nie obejdzie się bez regulacji pętli w pokojach sąsiadujących z garażem.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> A zastanawiałeś się nad położeniem grubej warstwy hydrofobowanego tynku perlitowego?
> Szczelnie, równo, ciepłochronnie i wcale nie za bardzo drogo.
> Adam M.


Czyli po ile?
U mnie (Cieszyn) chcą prawie 300 netto.

----------


## Przemek-

> Czyli po ile?
> U mnie (Cieszyn) chcą prawie 300 netto.


"P-Polska" Sobie daruj, bo jak szukałem dla siebie to straszyli ceną!!
Ja kupowałem we wspomnianej wcześniej firmie Certech za 140zł...

----------


## michal_mlody

Panowie proszę nie w tym wątku. Tu jest o podłogówce.

Może założymy nowy wątek - sam jestem ciekaw takiej technologii

----------


## 1950

to może po kolei



> Lepszy jest uklad drugi, czyli z niezależnymi pompami. W pierwszym wariancie pompa przy kotle musiałaby pracować nonstop aby zadziałała ta druga pompa za mieszaczem. Jak wtedy wyłączyć podgrzewanie CWU?* Dochodzi ryzyko kawitacji*.
> 
> co to jest kawitacja i kiedy występuje?
> za Wiki
> "Kawitacja jest zjawiskiem polegającym na gwałtownej przemianie fazowej z fazy ciekłej w fazę gazową pod wpływem zmiany ciśnienia. Jeżeli ciecz gwałtownie przyśpiesza zgodnie z zasadą zachowania energii, ciśnienie statyczne cieczy musi zmaleć. Dzieje się tak np. w wąskim otworze przelotowym zaworu albo na powierzchni śruby napędowej statku."
> przy prędkościach przepływu w instalacji co nie przekraczającej założeń projektowych, a takie jedynie występują przy średnicach fi 16 i typowych pompach obiegowych nie ma takiej możliwości





> Do *1950*
> ad.1 wiem że instalację reguluje się raz
> ad.2 też mam Alphę zważ że różnica między mocą 9 a 25 W to jednak różnica prawie TRZYKROTNA 
> 
> skoro masz Alphę to chyba zauważyłeś, że moc pobierana przez pompę jest różna w czasie, zależy to od tego jak szybko jest oddawane ciepło w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach, 
> dlatego podałem wartości graniczne,
> ponad to, zauważ że pompa w klasie energetycznej A, pobiera co najmniej na I biegu 25 W, przez cały czas swojej pracy,
> 
> ad.3 nie wiem czego jeszcze powinienem się dowiedzieć (czgo oczekiwać) o swojej podłogówce którą użytkowałem już dwa sezony. Zwróć jednak uwagę że temat tego topicu mówi o samodzielnym wykonaniu podłogówki, co sugeruje że swoimi doświadczeniami dzielą się tutaj amatorzy. Jak już tu wpada jakiś fachowiec to może niech bardziej rozwinie swoje tezy...


widzisz podłogówka zrobiona zgodnie ze sztuką, to:

obliczone OZC,
wyliczony rozstaw rur w poszczególnym pomieszczeniu, a co za tym idzie, *odpowiednie ich rozprowadzenie i odpowiednia długość rur w poszczególnych obiegach,* wynikający z przyjętych do wyliczeń temperatur zasilania i powrotu,

dlaczego wytłuściłem to powyżej,
ano dla tego, że to zapewnia utrzymanie temperatury podłogi w normowych widełkach,

w przypadku układów mieszanych czy też kotłów na paliwo stałe, ze względu na wyższe temperatury zasilania potrzebne do zasilania grzejników, zastosowanie odpowiedniej automatyki sterującej siłownikiem zaworu mieszającego,
taki rozwiązanie dopiero można nazwać podłogówką, natomiast stosowanie różnego rodzaju rozwiązań zastępczych stosowanych przez niedouczonych instalatorów którzy mówią "Panie ja przeważnie daję 7 m rury/m2 i jeszcze nikt nie narzekał że mu zimno", jest tylko erzatzem,
pewnie, że nie narzekał na zimno, ale narzekał, że mu nogi puchną,
każde inne rozwiązanie może skutkować tego typu dolegliwościami, ponad to, trzeba ręcznie regulować temperatury na zaworze trójdrogowym,

*nie oznacza to jednak, że wszyscy posiadacze takiej podłogówki będą niezadowoleni,*

jedynym rozwiązaniem które może zniwelować praktycznie do zera ryzyko tego typu niedogodności, jest sposób który poleciłem parę postów wyżej,
nie żałować rury i zapewnić sobie ekstremalnie niską temperaturę zasilania instalacji podłogowej,
podobnie robię podłogówkę dla pomp ciepła,
Inwestorzy są zadowoleni,

----------


## plamiak

To w końcu 
"obliczone OZC,
 wyliczony rozstaw rur w poszczególnym pomieszczeniu, a co za tym idzie, odpowiednie ich rozprowadzenie i odpowiednia długość rur w poszczególnych obiegach, wynikający z przyjętych do wyliczeń temperatur zasilania i powrotu"
czy "rury nie żałować"...

Słuchaj, nie mam zamiaru nikomu niczego udowadniać, nie muszę niczego sprzedać. Ty masz swoją wiedzę i doświadczenie, my (amatorzy którzy tu sie wypowiadają) dochodzimy do tego inaczej - często na własnych błędach. Więc jeśli coś źle zrobiłem/napisałem to napisz to wprost.

----------


## adam_mk

Jak uważasz, ze ta wiedza komu potrzebna to załóż i daj linkę.
Pogadamy i o tynkach.
Doopa mi się marszczy, jak pomyślę ile ja tego muszę wykonać.
Do tego - o różnym przeznaczeniu, właściwościach, w różnych miejscach (mokrych i suchych)...
To i kilka technik mam już za sobą....
"Tymi ręcami" odbadałem...
Adam M.

----------


## 1950

przy większej ilości rur, 
nie trzymaniu się projektu, 
istnieje mniejsze ryzyko przegrzania podłogi, ze względu na niższe temperatury zasilania konieczne do otrzymania tej samej temperatury w pomieszczeniu

----------


## 1950

i jeszcze jedno,
ja też nie sprzedaję podłogówki, jak coś to ją wykonuję,
i nie musisz się zaraz jeżyć,
cały czas piszę wprost,

----------


## HenoK

> To w końcu 
> "obliczone OZC,
>  wyliczony rozstaw rur w poszczególnym pomieszczeniu, a co za tym idzie, odpowiednie ich rozprowadzenie i odpowiednia długość rur w poszczególnych obiegach, wynikający z przyjętych do wyliczeń temperatur zasilania i powrotu"
> czy "rury nie żałować"...


Zgadzam się w pełni z *1950*.
Do zaprojektowania ogrzewania podłogowego nie wystarczy trzymać się mocy grzewczej wyliczonej na podstawie programu OZC. Trzeba też wziąć pod uwagę obliczenia hydrauliczne (z nich wynika długość pętli) oraz rozkład temperatury w posadzce (z tego wynika rozstaw rurek). Wartości, które wychodzą z programu do obliczania ogrzewania (np. PURMO CO), są wartościami granicznymi (np. maksymalny rozstaw rurek, który zapewni ogrzanie pomieszczenia). Należy je skorygować biorąc pod uwagę w/w warunki.

Temperatury zasilania i powrotu maja mniejsze znaczenie przy kotłach na paliwo stałe, "zwykłych" kotłach gazowych, czy olejowych oraz kotłach elektrycznych.
Niska temperatura zasilania i powrotu powoduje korzystniejszą pracę pomp ciepła, kotłów kondensacyjnych i instalacji z buforem.

----------


## HenoK

> co to jest kawitacja i kiedy występuje?
> za Wiki
> "Kawitacja jest zjawiskiem polegającym na gwałtownej przemianie fazowej z fazy ciekłej w fazę gazową pod wpływem zmiany ciśnienia. Jeżeli ciecz gwałtownie przyśpiesza zgodnie z zasadą zachowania energii, ciśnienie statyczne cieczy musi zmaleć. Dzieje się tak np. w wąskim otworze przelotowym zaworu albo na powierzchni śruby napędowej statku."
> przy prędkościach przepływu w instalacji co nie przekraczającej założeń projektowych, a takie jedynie występują przy średnicach fi 16 i typowych pompach obiegowych nie ma takiej możliwości


Tu nie do końca masz rację. Przy instalacji w układzie otwartym z nisko położonym naczyniem wzbiorczym (np. w budynku parterowym z naczyniem umieszczonym pod sufitem) przy wysoko umieszczonej pompie obiegowej do kawitacji może dochodzić.
Z tym, że na takie ryzyko narażone są w tym samym stopniu pompy obiegowe w obu pokazanych TUTAJ instalacjach.

----------


## swistak81

> po pierwsze że miedzy rozstawem co 5cm a co 10cm jest prawie niezauważalna różnica w oddawaniu ciepła
> a po drugie że na rynku jest bardzo mało źródeł ciepła co potrafią dać tak niskie temperatury zasilania żeby z tego skorzystać...


W końcu jest ktoś, kto też wie o co w tym wszystkim chodzi...

Pionowo [W/m2]
Poziomo rozstaw [cm].
Przykładowo dla płytek (opór 0,02), PEX 16mm, oraz dT=17*
20cm - 75W/m2
15cm - 83W/m2 (moc +10,5%)
10cm - 90W/m2 (moc +8,5%)
7cm - 93W/m2 (moc +3,3%)
5cm - 95W/m2 (moc +2,1%)
Wspominałem już parę postów wcześniej (dygresją), aby lepiej jednak pakować pieniążki w styropian na ścianach a nie w metry rurek.
Prędzej wówczas dotrzecie do tej wymarzonej niskiej temp. zasilania podłogówki...

----------


## Jacekss

bardzo ciekawe porównanie. 
u mnie dawałem rozstaw co 25-30cm co daje mocy 55-65 W/m2 co i tak jest prawie 2 x więcej niż potrzebuje  :smile:

----------


## robdk

Czy to będzie co 5, 10, 15, 20 czy 30 cm mocy z m2 większej się nie osiągnie jak w przypadku gdy temp. podłogi max ma 29 stC. Jest to maksymalna temperatura jaką bezpiecznie można użytkować bez efektów spuchniętych nóg. Dlatego podłogówkę stosuje się wszędzie tam gdzie jest budynek wystarczająco ocieplony by wytworzone ciepło  w grzejniku płaszczyznowym (podłogówka) pokrywało jego straty.

----------


## Piczman

U mnie w salonie wyszło nieco ponad 20 W/m2, dałem co 35 cm i puszczam 28 C w podłogę gdy za oknem -20 C !!!
W te największe mrozy czuję nawet że mam jakieś ogrzewanie w domu .

Co do rozstawów i kompromisu między robieniem według OZC a odczuciem chodzenie po podłodze gdzie mamy co 50 cm rurki to niedługo dojdziemy do wniosku że w bardzo energooszczędnych domach podłogówka jest zbyt wydajna  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

Czytam ten wątek.... i coraz głupszy się robię. Niedługo zacznę zabawę z podłogówką. Próbuję zrozumieć i wklepać dane do OZC- cierpliwy jestem, ale to szukanie danych, to masakra. Bez liczenia (chyba) zrobię rozstaw co 15-20cm, salon ok 38m2 podzielę na 2-3 obwody, reszta podłogówki( kuchnia, wc, łazienka) po jednym obwodzie, wiatrołap i hol ogrzewane "transferami" podłogówki. Sypialnie, pom. gosp.- grzejniki, łazienka dodatkowo "drabinka" i w salonie złącze na grzejnik w razie problemów z podłogówką (awaryjny). Zasilanie- piec gazowy turbo dwufunkcyjny.

----------


## plamiak

Po przeczytaniu tego wątku co do jednego powinieneś mieć pewność - tylko podłogówka, żadnych grzejników.

----------


## cieszynianka

> Po przeczytaniu tego wątku co do jednego powinieneś mieć pewność - tylko podłogówka, żadnych grzejników.


Albo jeszcze do przeczytania to:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...+niezadowolony

 :wink:

----------


## mp_krk

> Średnio w ostatnim sezonie 26 st C przy pierwszych chłodach, do 33-35 przy najsilniejszych mrozach (tzn. -26 na zewnątrz). Teraz dociepliłem ścianę od garażu i balkon, prawdopodobnie nie obejdzie się bez regulacji pętli w pokojach sąsiadujących z garażem.


Stosunkowo nisko :smile:   Te 26st to zasilanie czy średnia pomiędzy powrotem a zasilaniem podlogówki?

A jak przy tym kocioł działa...na jakich temperaturach pracuje? Nadmiar mocy spokojnie odbiera zasowbnik cwu? (masz 140l?)

----------


## plamiak

To jest temp. zasilania po wyjściu z zawru 4d. Kocioł pracuje ze stosunkowo stałą temperaturą 68-74 st.C Zadałem taką aby temperatura wody powrotnej wynosiła min. 55 stopni, co jest zaleceniem producenta. Kocioł nie brudzi się smołą czy sadzą, przy czyszczeniu wymiatam z kanałów taki szary drobny i lekki  popiół, coś jak popiół z papierosów. W popielniku popiół jest grubszy - kruche grudki.
Po osiągnięciu temp. zadanej (70 st.C) kocioł przechodzi na podtrzymanie i włącza się na 10 minut co 30-45 minut.

----------


## DEZET

> Po przeczytaniu tego wątku co do jednego powinieneś mieć pewność - tylko podłogówka, żadnych grzejników.


Jednak wolę mieć grzejniki w sypialniach i ww pomieszczeniach ze względu na szybszą możliwość regulacji tam temperatury.

----------


## DEZET

> Albo jeszcze do przeczytania to:
> 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...+niezadowolony


Znam ten post... i piszą tam też ludzie, którzy oprócz podłogówki mają dodatkowo grzejniki, czyli jedno nie wyklucza drugiego.

----------


## Piczman

> Znam ten post... i piszą tam też ludzie, którzy oprócz podłogówki mają dodatkowo grzejniki, czyli jedno nie wyklucza drugiego.


Nie wyklucza ale komplikuje instalację i podraża koszty .

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Kurcze, 117 stron. Przeczytam którejś z najbliższych nocy, pewnie wszystko o co chcę zapytać tu jest.

Mam jedno pytanie, na szybko.
Chciałbym zrobić sam podłogówkę.
Jestem po pierwszej rozmowie z instalatorem, który miałby tylko popodłączać to wszystko w kotłowni.

Mam następującą koncepcję (instalator twierdzi, że powinno być OK)
- trzy obwody podłogówki (małe, powierzchnie: 8m2, 8m2 i 10m2),
- dwa grzejniki kanałowe,
- trzy "tradycyjne" grzejniki płytowe,
- "drabinka" w łazience (do suszenia ręczników).
Łącznie 9 obwodów.
Wszystko gonione wyłącznie pompą z pieca.
Piec gazowy, prawdopodobnie kondensacyjny.

Chciałbym wszystko podłączyć na jednym rozdzielaczu.
Grzejniki płytowe i kanałowe dobrane dla pracy w temperaturze zasilania/powrotu 55/45st.C
Na powrotach pętli podłogówki RTLe.
Podłogówka jest blisko kotłowni, grzejniki nieco dalej, więc dużych różnic w oporach hydraulicznych być nie powinno.

W (dalekiej) przyszłości chciałbym dołożyć osobny rozdzielacz, wraz z pompą, na piętrze, gdzie będą trzy pokoje i łazienka.

Ma to szansę zadziałać?

----------


## 1950

ma

----------


## cieszynianka

> Znam ten post... i *piszą tam też ludzie, którzy oprócz podłogówki mają dodatkowo grzejniki*, czyli jedno nie wyklucza drugiego.


... i wielu z nich żałuje, że nie mają podłogówki wszędzie  :wink:

----------


## byry007

Dobrze Ci radzą przemyśl nad samą podłogówką w całym domu.

----------


## swistak81

Dokładnie. Wielu żałuje, że nie zrobiło podłogówki w całym domu...

----------


## ubek

Panowie - pytanie: Jakiś czas temu (5 lat) wybudowałem dom. Podłogówka jest prawie wszędzie (sypianie to grzejniki). Jedno z pomieszczeń - do tej pory ogrzewane grzejnikami - chcę ogrzewac podłogówką. Problem jest taki że już jest wylewka. Czy można caciąć bruzdy i w nich ułożyć rurę? Strapo pod wylewką jest gęstożebrowy - sztywny.

----------


## paullonger

Witam,

Piec kondensacyjny viessman 100w + zasobnik + podłogówka na całości (2 kondygnacje).
Prosze o wypowiedzenie sie w sprawie poprawnosci instalacji (ktora wersja lepsza i dlaczego).

----------


## DEZET

> Kurcze, 117 stron.(....) Ma to szansę zadziałać?


Kolega to dopiero komplikuje sprawę instalacji  :wink:

----------


## Indiana_

Będzie to bardzo pracochłonne i nietrwałe - zdecydowanie taniej i prościej jest skuć wylewkę i wylać od nowa, z normalnie założonymi rurkami.

----------


## michal_mlody

ubek
Indiana_ dobrze radzi :smile: 

tzn. ja bym tak zrobił

Może przed skuwaniem wylewki zaproś jakiegoś instalatora niech rzuci okiem ile przeróbek trzeba będzie robić w samej instalacji.

----------


## andriuss

> Panowie - pytanie: Jakiś czas temu (5 lat) wybudowałem dom. Podłogówka jest prawie wszędzie (sypianie to grzejniki). Jedno z pomieszczeń - do tej pory ogrzewane grzejnikami - chcę ogrzewac podłogówką. Problem jest taki że już jest wylewka. Czy można caciąć bruzdy i w nich ułożyć rurę? Strapo pod wylewką jest gęstożebrowy - sztywny.


Są jeszcze systemy do montowania na sucho, np. Danfoss Speedup. Drogie cholerstwo strasznie i raczej wcale nie lepsze od klasycznej wylewki, ale może do rozważenia w takim konkretnym przypadku.

----------


## ubek

Dzięki za odpowiedzi.
@Indiana_
Dlaczego sądzisz że nietrwałe? Co będzie nietrwałe?
Pracochłonność - skuć ok 36m^2 wylewki o grubości ok 7 cm to nie jest łatwe i na pewno nie mniej pracochłonne niż wycięcie bruzdownicą rowków. Nie wspomnę o ponownym jej ułożeniu. Pierwotnie też zakładałem tylko taki wariant - ale wykluczyłem go ze względu na pracochłonność.

@michal_mlody
Instalatora nie muszę zapraszać - pętle z podłogówką wepnę do obwodów po grzejnikach - belka grzejników zasilana jest czynnikiem o takiej samej temperaturze jak podłogówka. Tak wyszło z doświadczenia. Pierwotnie było to 10 stopni więcej.

----------


## paullonger

nobody? :? 

Moze np. nie montowac narazie tego zaworu i zostawic obieg przez piec a termostat podpiac do elektroniki pieca?
Tylko co w tedy jak termostat wylaczy piec a pompa bedzie dalej chodzic? 
Sorry za lamerskie moze pytania.

----------


## aadamuss24

za Dezet pawelpiwowarczyk przekombinowuje instalację, na podłogówkę niski parametr, na kanałowe bardzo wysoki, grzejniki średni, drabinki średnio nisko wysoki  :smile:  wszystko można ale po co ? pozdr adma

----------


## bajcik

Tak się zastanawiam czy pętle "łazienkowe" warto wydzielić z instalacji. Chodzi o:
 - podłogę w łazience
 - kratki w łazience

i by móc korzystać z nich również latem w razie potrzeby, a zwykły rozdzielacz odciąć zaworem.

Można też pójść o krok dalej i dać osobną pompkę+podmieszanie i zasilać to wyższą temperaturą niż reszta domu (bo tu niektórzy narzekali na niedogrzane łazienki).

Wada to większe skompilikowanie instalacji.

Przy okazji pytania towarzyszące:
 - czy można zasilać łazienkę parteru z rozdzielacza na piętrze i rurki puścić w ścianie?
 - czy ma sens owijać pexem wanny aby była zawsze ciepła? Tą wannę możnaby wówczas wpiąć w omawiany "rozdzielacz letni".

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> za Dezet pawelpiwowarczyk przekombinowuje instalację, na podłogówkę niski parametr, na kanałowe bardzo wysoki, grzejniki średni, drabinki średnio nisko wysoki  wszystko można ale po co ? pozdr adma


Ale mi przyświeca odwrotny cel.
Dążę do jak największego uproszczenia instalacji. Dlatego chcę wszystko zasilać z jednego rozdzielacza, jedną niewysoką temperaturą (maksymalnie 55st.C), a temperaturę wody w instalacji podłogowej ograniczać jedynie RTL-ami. I przewymiarować odpowiednio grzejniki płytowe i kanałowe pod taką temperaturę.
Rozmawiałem z dwoma fachowcami, którzy twierdzą, że tak "prymitywna" instalacja (bez zaworów mieszających, dodatkowych pomp, itp.) powinna, przy niewielkiej powierzchni podłogówki, pracować poprawnie.

----------


## plamiak

Mając kocioł kondensacyjny to raczej powinieneś dążyć do zasilania jak najniższą temperaturą - wtedy podłogówka jest idealna. Niby dążysz do uproszczenia instalacji, a wychodzi na odwrót...

----------


## rpilski

Powtórzę pytanie z innego wątku, może jakiś praktykcoś podpowie. Czy ułożenie podłogówki z odstępami rurek 8cm (zakładam układanie w spiralę) będzie w praktyce generowało jakieś problemy (np. przy układaniu, zagęszczaniu wylewki ) ? Wychodzi mi z obliczeń, że tak gęsto powinienem układać rurki w łazienkach (chciałbym aby instalacja działała poprawnie przy jak najniższej temperaturze zasilania).

----------


## plamiak

Ja w BARDZO małej łazience dolnej układałem nawet gęściej..... W górnej łazience układałem już "na spokojnie" co 15. Problem bedzie taki: rurki będą "wstawać" można przymocować do kratki zbrojenia (tej w wylewce) a ją przymocować do podłoża.

----------


## michal_mlody

ubek
 Myślałem właśnie o tej temperaturze zasilania :smile: 

Spore to pomieszczenie. Jak to skujesz to mega bajzel będzie. Ciekawy jestem co wybierzesz. Kucie całości czy te rowki :smile:

----------


## mariobros35

A tak wogle to dlaczego chcesz dawać jakikolwiek zawór trójdrożny przecież jak ustawisz temperaturę 25 stopni  na obieg grzewczy to wystarczy. No chyba że chcesz sterowanie pogodowe to dodatkowo podpinasz do pieca czujnik temperatury zewnętrznej. No i można rozważyć danie sprzęgła hydraulicznego i  2 niezależnych pomp 1 na parter 2 na piętro podpiętych pod 2 termostaty wtedy masz niezależne sterowanie temperaturą parteru i piętra. Zawór trójdrożny jest tu zupełnie zbędny.

----------


## michal_mlody

plamiak

Jak chcesz dać zbrojenie to dobrze aby nie leżało bezpośrednio na folii. Musi być tak w połowie wysokości wylewki. 
Jak przymocujesz rurki do siatki daj pod siatkę jakieś dystanse/podkładki tak aby zbrojenie i rurki były właśnie w połowie wylewki.
Na pewno skomplikuje to poruszanie się po tak przygotowanej podłogówce przed zalaniem.

----------


## rpilski

Czyli generalnie da się ułożyć gęściej niż 10cm. To dobra wiadomość.
Plamiak, a ty stosowałeś jastrych anhydrytowy czy wylewkę cementową półsuchą z miksokreta ? Zastanawiam się czy taki gęsty rozstaw rurek ma istotny wpływ na możliwość zagęszczenia wylewki z miksokreta pomiędzy rurkami.

----------


## paullonger

> A tak wogle to dlaczego chcesz dawać jakikolwiek zawór trójdrożny przecież jak ustawisz temperaturę 25 stopni  na obieg grzewczy to wystarczy. No chyba że chcesz sterowanie pogodowe to dodatkowo podpinasz do pieca czujnik temperatury zewnętrznej. No i można rozważyć danie sprzęgła hydraulicznego i  2 niezależnych pomp 1 na parter 2 na piętro podpiętych pod 2 termostaty wtedy masz niezależne sterowanie temperaturą parteru i piętra. Zawór trójdrożny jest tu zupełnie zbędny.


Chyba masz racje.
No wlasnie dzisiaj rozmawialem z gosciem z vaillanta i on mi wlasnie doradzil sprzeglo i zrezygnowanie z zaworu oraz podpiecie termostatu do pieca i do pompy.
Ciesze sie ze ktos tez to zasugerowal bo z tego co wyczytalem to sprzeglo sie dawalo jak jest mieszana instalacja z grzejnikami. Gosc mi to zasugerowal jako najlepsze rozwiazanie z racji kondensata i dodatkowej pompy i za w przyszlosci jak bede chcial sterowac gora osobno to wstawie druga pompe i drugi termostat.

----------


## aadamuss24

rpilski ja mam co 7,5 cm i nie było problemu z posadzkami. Musisz jednak pamiętać o tym, że czasami wbrew pozorom przy takim rozstawie podłoga nie będzie ciepła. Mam tak u siebie, że podajac niski parametr przy takim rozstawie podłoga nigdy nie jest ciepła. Aby uzyskać efekt ciepłej podłogi lepiej dać mniej gęsto rurki i zasilać trochę wyższą temperaturą. Dajesz tak gęsto, żeby mieć cieplej w łazience ale przy małej powierzchni sama podłoga może mieć problem z dużym podbiciem temperatury, lepiej dołożyć drabinkę lub coś innego dodatkowego np. elektryczny nadmuchowy który w kilka minut przed kąpielą dogrzeje łazienkę lub idąc dalej warto zrobić ogrzewanie ścienne. Plusem farelki jest to, że grzeje tylko wtedy gdy to konieczne a w pozostałym czasie masz normalną temperaturę. Przy ściennym cały czas utrzymujesz wyższą temperaturę. 

Pawełpiwowarczyk myślę, że kanałowe przy tak niskiej temperaturze nie będą grzały, a przewymiarowanie może doprowadzić do bardzo dużych wymiarów grzejników. Przy kanałowych mocno spada ich moc przy zmniejszaniu temperatury. 
pozdr adam

----------


## plamiak

Siatkę zbrojenia kladłem NA rurkach - w ten sposób jest otulona betonem i przyciska rurki. Wylewka półsucha z miksokreta. Jeśli w łazience będziecie mieli zbyt zimno, to trzeba zwiększyć temp. zasilania i w pozostałych pętlach zmniejszyć przepływ.

----------


## DEZET

Siatkę zbrojeniową nie kładzie się na folii pod rurkami, lecz powyżej- powinna być otulona betonem. Instalatorzy idąc na łatwiznę kładą siatkę i do niej mocują rurki- nie jest to prawidłowe. Jestem po rozmowach z wykonawcą posadzek- zaproponowano mi "technofiber" zamiast siatki i ten wykorzystam. Wychodzi ok 300 zł taniej niż siatka. Jedynie w garażu będzie siatka- wiadomo dlaczego  :wink:  Fachowcy sprawdzeni i polecani - jeszcze mam do obejrzenia jedną ich najnowszą pracę w swojej miejscowości.

----------


## langerob25

> Siatkę zbrojeniową nie kładzie się na folii pod rurkami, lecz powyżej- powinna być otulona betonem. Instalatorzy idąc na łatwiznę kładą siatkę i do niej mocują rurki- nie jest to prawidłowe. J


 Dokładnie.Najpierw warstwa jastrychu(aż do zakrycia rurek)potem siatka i na to końcowa warstwa.




> zaproponowano mi "technofiber" zamiast siatki i ten wykorzystam. Wychodzi ok 300 zł taniej niż siatka. Jedynie w garażu będzie siatka- wiadomo dlaczego


 Technofiber czyli włókna są konieczne przy podłogówce.Siatka już niekoniecznie.Ja jednak dałem i włókna i siatkę.

----------


## krzys_i_aga

> Dokładnie.Najpierw warstwa jastrychu(aż do zakrycia rurek)potem siatka i na to końcowa warstwa.
> 
> 
>  Technofiber czyli włókna są konieczne przy podłogówce.Siatka już niekoniecznie. *Ja jednak dałem i włókna i siatkę*.


Kto bogatemu zabroni ......

----------


## DEZET

Nie ma co się prześcigać- jak ktoś uważa, że tak będzie lepiej, w końcu budujemy dla siebie, a spartolonych spraw nie da się naprawić.
Co do technofibru - u mnie będzie to materiał niemiecki; jest też polski, ale podobno jest trochę za długi i włókna nie zostają dobrze rozmieszane w całej masie betonu, również przy zacieraniu mogą powstawać "kudły" na powierzchni.
Oprócz włókien w betonie do podłogówki używa się plastyfikatora - nie dopytywałem o szczegóły.

----------


## langerob25

> Kto bogatemu zabroni ......


???????????
Jeśli chcesz koniecznie napisać posta na forum to napisz coś konkretnego i daruj sobie jakieś osobiste,bezpodstawne wycieczki.

----------


## edde

nie ma co się obrażać, w pewnym sensie ma rację, bo zdublowałeś zabezpieczenie przeciwskurczowe, coś co mozna zrobić kijem i pałką ty zrobiłeś kijem i pałką jednocześnie  :smile:  
zarówno siatka zgrzewana jak i włókna poplipropylenowe (niezależnie jak marketingowo kosmiczną mają nazwę czy też jak narodowość na nalepce opakowania się podpisze) mają na celu zabezpieczenie posadzki przed powstawaniem rys i pęknieć skurczowych w fazie dojrzewania, wysychania betonu, a z długością włókna to właśnie te długie włókna są do posadzek i tam spełniają swoje zadanie, a te drobne, krótkie sa do zapraw, tynków itp cienkowarstwowych produktów cementowych, także wydaje mi się że kolegę ktoś tu urabia w swój towar, moze mieć w tym interes bo właśnie te długie dodane w prawidłowej ilości powinno być widać na powierzchni a to wiąże sie z "ciągnieciem" się betonu przy obróbce, a to już niewygodne i tego wykonawcy nie lubią...
plastyfikator jak sama nazwa wskazuje uplastycznia, uelastycznia beton, stosuje się go przede wszystkim w jastrychu z podłogówką, bo tam bardziej może pracować, w innych przypadkach można ale niekoniecznie
no i kwestia siatki w garażu: notorycznie na forum myli się siatkę pzreciwskurczową (ta zgrzewana z drutu2-3mm) z siatka zbrojącą, która powinna być np. z pręta okrągłego fi6mm i taka właśnie znajduje zastosowanie w garażu, tak cienka zgrzewka przeciwskurczowa nie zazbroi, wzmocni wam posadzki garażowej

----------


## langerob25

nie obrażam się  :smile: ,ale bogaty nie jestem, raczej biedny i dlatego ten dubel.

----------


## aadamuss24

po budowie każdy biedny  :smile:  Też miałem siatkę i włókna ale ilość tych włokien to pewnie niewielka bo nie miałem wglądu ile tego sypali, a siatkę sam kładłem. pozdr adam

----------


## DEZET

> nie ma co się obrażać, w pewnym sensie ma rację, bo zdublowałeś zabezpieczenie przeciwskurczowe, coś co mozna zrobić kijem i pałką ty zrobiłeś kijem i pałką jednocześnie  
> zarówno siatka zgrzewana jak i włókna poplipropylenowe (niezależnie jak marketingowo kosmiczną mają nazwę czy też jak narodowość na nalepce opakowania się podpisze) mają na celu zabezpieczenie posadzki przed powstawaniem rys i pęknieć skurczowych w fazie dojrzewania, wysychania betonu, a z długością włókna to właśnie te długie włókna są do posadzek i tam spełniają swoje zadanie, a te drobne, krótkie sa do zapraw, tynków itp cienkowarstwowych produktów cementowych, także wydaje mi się że kolegę ktoś tu urabia w swój towar, moze mieć w tym interes bo właśnie te długie dodane w prawidłowej ilości powinno być widać na powierzchni a to wiąże sie z "ciągnieciem" się betonu przy obróbce, a to już niewygodne i tego wykonawcy nie lubią...
> plastyfikator jak sama nazwa wskazuje uplastycznia, uelastycznia beton, stosuje się go przede wszystkim w jastrychu z podłogówką, bo tam bardziej może pracować, w innych przypadkach można ale niekoniecznie
> no i kwestia siatki w garażu: notorycznie na forum myli się siatkę pzreciwskurczową (ta zgrzewana z drutu2-3mm) z siatka zbrojącą, która powinna być np. z pręta okrągłego fi6mm i taka właśnie znajduje zastosowanie w garażu, tak cienka zgrzewka przeciwskurczowa nie zazbroi, wzmocni wam posadzki garażowej


  I takich konkretów właśnie potrzeba ! Co do włókien to teraz mam mały zgryz- ale na razie wszystko na etapie przygotowań. Zostało mi trochę prętów fi12, więc teraz mogę je spokojnie zapakować w garażu i po kłopocie :wink:

----------


## edde

tak na oko to 12-tka trochę zbyt pancerna się wydaje  :smile:  , zalezy też od grubości wylewki, ja mając 10 na budowie odpuściłem jej stosowanie w jastrychu garażu i kupiłem szóstkę, a 10 zużyję na ogrodzenie

----------


## DEZET

Może 12-tka zbyt "pancerna", ale jak została, to nie będę kupował 6-tki, a to żelastwo przerzucał z kąta w kąt  :wink:  Zrobię ruszt z 12-tki i dokupię siatki cienkiej, 
powiążę i będzie ok. Wylewka będzie ok 8cm. Ogrodzenie mam, więc nie ma do czego zużyć te pręty.

----------


## aadamuss24

W garażu siatkę dałem tylko na sam wjazd, robiłem posadzkę bez styro więc zbrojenie nie takie istotne. Przy ociepleniu siatka bardziej wskazana. pozdr adam

----------


## Jacekss

> W garażu siatkę dałem tylko na sam wjazd, robiłem posadzkę bez styro więc zbrojenie nie takie istotne. Przy ociepleniu siatka bardziej wskazana. pozdr adam


zrobiłem podobnie, zbrojenie tylko na wjazd do garażu, reszta posadzki posadowiona na płycie, bez styro, stwierdziłem że siatka zbędna, dałem tylko włókna pp

----------


## zbijar

> Podłogówka wszędzie bardzo upraszcza instalację, nie znam powodu dla którego jakieś pomieszczenie nie nadaje się dla takiego ogrzewania.... Sugeruję zrewidować swoje poglądy....
> Przy zaworach mieszających to właśnie stopień  zmieszania wpływa na temperaturę wody wychodzącej. W moim przypadku (kocioł na ekogroszek i tylko podłogówka) dałem jeden zawór 4d za kotłem - temperatura wody dopływającej do obu rozdzielaczy jest taka sama. Regulację temperatury dla poszczególnych pomieszczeń osiągnąłem przez dławienie przepływów na rozdzielaczach "raz na zawsze".
> Ty chcąc zastosować grzejniki musisz dostarczyć do nich wodę gorącą, a do podłogówek musisz zastosować osobne uklady mieszająco-pompowe. Zestawienie takiego nie jest trudne, ale jednak są to kolejne pompy, no i tymi mieszaczami  trzeba już sterować. To może być drogie i nie do końca spełnić zadanie.
> Jeszcze raz zastanów się nad podłogówką wszędzie... kurczę  - właściwie to czemu jej nie chcesz???


Wtrącę się do wątku, myślę że podłogówka wszędzie jest poprawnym rozwiązaniem, ale co z garażem ?

----------


## kulca

jak to co, jeśli chcesz mieć ogrzewany to też podłogówka, jeśli nie to nie dajesz styropianu pod wylewkę i masz ogrzewanie geotermalne, tj. nigdy w zimie nie spadnie poniżej 0, a nawet z doświadczenia znajomych poniżej 5 stopni

----------


## zbijar

Ok. Jeżeli zdecyduje się na ogrzewanie podłogowe w garażu, to w jakiej odległości kłaść rurki ? Czy w trakcie ogrzewania można wyłączyć sam garaż żeby nie grzała podłogówka ?

----------


## kulca

ja mam u siebie co 30cm, w zimie było tam około 15 stopni, oczywiście możliwość wyłączenia będziesz miał na rozdzielaczu, można tam np. elektrozawór założyć i z jakiegoś sterownika czy przycisku załączać

----------


## zbijar

Dzięki wielkie.

----------


## cieszynianka

> Ok. Jeżeli zdecyduje się na ogrzewanie podłogowe w garażu, to w jakiej odległości kłaść rurki ? Czy w trakcie ogrzewania można wyłączyć sam garaż żeby nie grzała podłogówka ?


U nas garaż, tak jak każde inne pomieszczenie jest na niezależnym obwodzie, ma niezależne sterowanie, więc w każdej chwili można włączyć, wyłączyć lub zmienić zadaną temperaturę. 
A tak faktycznie, to włączyliśmy w garażu ogrzewanie tylko na kilka dni, tak profilaktycznie (kiedy były największe mrozy), a właściwie i bez tego temperatura nie spadłaby do zera.

----------


## kulca

u mnie bez ogrzewania było2-5 stopni, tyle że wtedy jeszcze nie miałem płytek w garażu, więc nieszczelności pod bramą

----------


## zbijar

Jeszcze raz Wam dziękuję za rady. Zrobię podłogówkę w garażu, rurki w odległości 30 cm.

----------


## Foczki

> fachowcami, którzy twierdzą, że tak "prymitywna" instalacja (bez zaworów mieszających, dodatkowych pomp, itp.) powinna, przy niewielkiej powierzchni podłogówki, pracować poprawnie.


Powinna? To niech choć jeden z tych fachofców powie, że będzie działać a nie że powinna.
Moim zdaniem będzie działać ale nie będzie optymalna. Dlaczego spora część osób w tym wątku tak boi się prostego mieszacza?

----------


## zbijar

> Powinna? To niech choć jeden z tych fachofców powie, że będzie działać a nie że powinna.
> Moim zdaniem będzie działać ale nie będzie optymalna. Dlaczego spora część osób w tym wątku tak boi się prostego mieszacza?


W dniu dzisiejszym rozmawiałem z fachowcem od ogrzewania podłogowego i powiedział, że musi być dodatkowo pompa do mieszania. Brak pompy do mieszania jest błędnym wykonaniem ogrzewania podłogowego.

----------


## 1950

> Dlaczego spora część osób w tym wątku tak boi się prostego mieszacza?


,
dlatego, że kosztuje to z automatyką dobrze ponad 1000 zł

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Nie w temacie podłogówki, ale ukazuje ogólniejszy mechanizm:
(z innego forum)



> Pogodówka daje tylko większy wydatek, zwiększenie szansy że coś się  zepsuje, i nic poza tym, i odrobinę wygody, która nie jest adekwatna to  budżetu. Teraz każdy szanowany instalator zje moją wypowiedź żywcem ale  nie ukrywajmy się, 60% tutaj userów to instalatorzy. Oni z tego żyją  więc gdyby mogli to by montowali złączki jedna koło drugiej aby tylko  więcej zarobić, na szczęście my szare myszki mamy swoje rozumy, i nie  damy sobie wody z mózgu robić. Mój znajomy ma taki zestaw i ostatnio mi  wyznał, że żałuje że wydał niepotrzebne pieniądze bo to tylko zbędny  bajer. Tak samo ja mogę przyznać z czystym sumieniem, że wymiennik,  super zawory, i 5 zbędnych pomp pracujących w mojej super nowoczesnej  kotłowni to zbędny wydatek, który tylko pożera dodatkowe pieniądze, a  można było zrobić prosty ekonomiczny układ, który działa 50 lat jak i  100 lat temu tak samo i niezawodnie ale cóż instalator musi na czymś  ugryść parę złotych więc na ich szczęście prasa, media, i strony www  karmią nas nowinkami jak zwiększyć komfort i wydajność naszych kotłów a my to łykamy jak ryby


Źródło: http://forum.info-ogrzewanie.pl/topic/2653-co-daje-pogodowka/page__view__findpost__p__26293




> Podobnie jak Miki uważam że niektórzy instalatorzy dostają szajby jak  mogą poszaleć za cudze pieniądze. Tez byłem instalatorem.....
> Efekt taki, że klient nie potrafił tego obsługiwać. A więc perełki przed wieprze.


Żródło: http://forum.info-ogrzewanie.pl/topic/2653-co-daje-pogodowka/page__view__findpost__p__26480

Dlaczego czegoś nie zrobić prościej, skoro można?
Jestem pewien, że układ z mieszaczem działał by u mnie znakomicie, ale jednocześnie uważam, że zaprojektowany z głową układ bez mieszacza ...także będzie działał doskonale.
A przy tym taniej na etapie wykonania i taniej podczas eksploatacji.

Znalazłem, do pożenienia w łazience grzejnika "drabinki" z podłogówką coś takiego:
http://www.info-ogrzewanie.pl/artykul,id_m-100169,t-grzejniki_i_podlogowka_w_systemach_niskotemperatur  owych_co.html
Tylko cena poraża. To już taniej jest zafundować drabince osobny obwód.

----------


## 1950

> Nie w temacie podłogówki, ale ukazuje ogólniejszy mechanizm:
> (z innego forum)
> Źródło: http://forum.info-ogrzewanie.pl/topic/2653-co-daje-pogodowka/page__view__findpost__p__26293
> 
> Żródło: http://forum.info-ogrzewanie.pl/topic/2653-co-daje-pogodowka/page__view__findpost__p__26480
> 
> Dlaczego czegoś nie zrobić prościej, skoro można?
> *Jestem pewien, że układ z mieszaczem działał by u mnie znakomicie, ale jednocześnie uważam, że zaprojektowany z głową układ bez mieszacza ...także będzie działał doskonale.*
> 
> ...


a co do tych wypowiedzi,

nikt nikogo nie zmusza,

jeżeli podłogówka jest taka be, to dlaczego tylu inwestorów się na nią decyduje?

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

*1950*, nie do końca o to chodzi.
Cytowane przeze mnie wypowiedzi dotyczyły w sensie szczególnym po*god*ówki, a w sensie ogólnym mechanizmów decydowania się inwestorów na pewne rozwiązania (nie ukrywam, że miałem na myśli mieszacz).
Nic tu nie jest "be". Zresztą - nie ma rozwiązań "be". Każde, tego typu, uproszczenie fałszuje rzeczywistość.

Chciałbym mieć w domu samą podłogówkę, ale bardziej zależy mi by mieć parkiet we wszystkich pomieszczeniach "czystych", a nie mogę przekonać się do drewna na podłogówce (choć wiem, że można i ludzie chwalą).

----------


## 1950

od początku gdy zaczęto stosować pogodówki są dwie szkoły,
jedna mówi, instalować, 
druga, nie,
to czy ma być czy też nie, u mnie decyduje Inwestor,
zawsze staram się przedstawić Inwestorowi_ zady i walety_ tego rozwiązania,

co do parkietu na podłogówce,
jak najbardziej, ale musi być przystosowany do podłogówki i nie być grubszy niż 15 mm

----------


## piogron

Chciałbym zapytać jak rozwiązać taki problem. Ściankę kolankową z KG mam odsunietą od ściany na któej oparta jest murłata o 50 cm. Co daje na całym obwodzie domu prawie 30m2, któych chyba nie ma sensu grzać. Więc jak odzieliliście płytę grzewczą z podłogówką od tego pasa. Ja będe mial 5 cm styro i na to 6 cm wylewki, moze po bokach ulozyc od razu 10 cm styro. Tylko pytanie do czego mocować wtedy stelaż do ścianek KG?

----------


## DEZET

> Chciałbym zapytać jak rozwiązać taki problem. Ściankę kolankową z KG mam odsunietą od ściany na któej oparta jest murłata o 50 cm. Co daje na całym obwodzie domu prawie 30m2, któych chyba nie ma sensu grzać. Więc jak odzieliliście płytę grzewczą z podłogówką od tego pasa. Ja będe mial 5 cm styro i na to 6 cm wylewki, moze po bokach ulozyc od razu 10 cm styro. Tylko pytanie do czego mocować wtedy stelaż do ścianek KG?


 Myślę, że nie musisz dawać rurek podłogówki do samej ścianki z płyt GK. Zakręcisz nimi ok 10 cm przed mającą powstać ścianką kolankową i masz miejsce na zamocowanie do podłogi profila stalowego bez obawy o przewiercenie rurki.
Ja zastanawiam się nad ociepleniem dodatkowo tej ścianki kolankowej u siebie, mimo, że dach i strop będą ocieplone wełną, ale zostaje ta spora pustka, zasłonięta jedynie płytą GK, więc warto chyba dać choćby 5cm wełny. Ciepło nie będzie przenikało wtedy za płytę.

----------


## TINEK

też mam taką przedściankę, miała być z KG, ale ostatecznie została wymurowana z gazobetonu (najcieńszy jaki był) przestrzeń za ścianką (została pustka kilanaście cm) została wypełniona wełną

----------


## krzys_i_aga

> ...... Tylko pytanie do czego mocować wtedy stelaż do ścianek KG?


Stelaż można spokojnie przykleić do posadzki bez obawy, że się oderwie, natomiast nie ma sensu dawać rurek za stelażem, ani więcej styropianu tym bardziej na piętrze. Ściankę dodatkowo można docieplić.

----------


## grzecho01

Witam,
Właśnie chcę się zabrać do położenia izolacji z płyt PIR na podłodze na gruncie. Odchyłka poziomu podłogi to przeważnie 1 cm, max  2cm w niektórych miejscach.
Pytanie moje jest takie - chcę podsypać płyty w miejscach nierówności mieszanką drobnego perlitu z cementem. Nie wiem tylko czy podsypkę lepiej dawać pod czy też na folię budowlaną. Czy to w ogóle ma znaczenie?
Docelowo planuję ogrzewanie podłogowe.
Może ktoś potrafi coś doradzić w tej sprawie?

----------


## Kasiasss

> Panowie - pytanie: Jakiś czas temu (5 lat) wybudowałem dom. Podłogówka jest prawie wszędzie (sypianie to grzejniki). Jedno z pomieszczeń - do tej pory ogrzewane grzejnikami - chcę ogrzewac podłogówką. Problem jest taki że już jest wylewka. Czy można caciąć bruzdy i w nich ułożyć rurę? Strapo pod wylewką jest gęstożebrowy - sztywny.


Hej, 
jestesmy wlasnie przed decyzja jaka podloge na podlogowke?
Mozesz doradzic co sie najlepiej sprawdza? A moze ktos ma tez doswiadczenia z parkietem na podlogowce, poradzcie co tam ulozyc.
Kasiasss

----------


## autorus

Sam jestem ciekawy co ci spece z forum odpowiedzą. Ale dla mnie to na pierwszy rzut oka wygląda dziwnie.

----------


## 1950

można, ale jest bardziej upierdliwe ze względu na to, że powietrze ma inną gęstość

----------


## 1950

instalacja musi być szczelniejsza,
ważne jest żeby rura była pod ciśnieniem, nie ważne co wytwarza te ciśnienie

----------


## 1950

i tak to nic nie daje, bo woda ma swoją gęstość i nawet jak jest instalacja sprawdzana powietrzem, niczego to nie zmienia, 
przy powietrzu wychodzą wahania ciśnienia,
ale jak ktoś lubi robić próby powietrzem, to nie można mu tego zabronić

----------


## autorus

A czy kolega spotyka się często z uszkodzonymi przewodami?

----------


## rpilski

Czy u kogoś z was przy wylewkach stosowano dyble stalowe w kołnierzach, łączące dwie płyty wylewki oddzielone dylatacją ? Coś takiego jak to (zdaje się, że są też wersje okrągłe) 
http://www.dmvplus.pl/index.php/pl/d...-dybple-prtowe

Wiem, że janzar stosuje dyble, ale niestety działa za daleko ode mnie.

----------


## autorus

A ja mam inne pytanko, co stosujecie pod rurki, Oryginalne listwy są drogie, można jakieś zamienniki? Ktoś mi mówił o listwach tynkarskich.

----------


## rpilski

> A ja mam inne pytanko, co stosujecie pod rurki, Oryginalne listwy są drogie, można jakieś zamienniki? Ktoś mi mówił o listwach tynkarskich.


Pytasz o listwy w miejscach dylatacji ? Jeśli tak, to nie bardzo widzę w czym one miałyby pomóc, ale instalacji takiej nie wykonywałem, więc po prostu pytam z ciekawości bo też coś będę musiał w tym miejscu wykorzystać ? 

Z innej beczki. Mój hydraulik twierdzi, że bez problemu uda się wyregulować na rozdzielaczach przepływy jeśli będą obwody po 90-100m, kilka po 70m i  2 obwody po 30m. Prawda to ? Rozdzielacze Techniprot z przepływomierzami.

----------


## autorus

1. nie w miejscach dylatacji. Tylko pod przewodami na całej podłodze.
2. Wydaje mi się ze to oczywiste. Zmniejszasz lub zwiększasz strumień wody.

----------


## rpilski

> 2. Wydaje mi się ze to oczywiste. Zmniejszasz lub zwiększasz strumień wody.


No nie jest to chyba oczywiste (?)

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...l=1#post487930

----------


## autorus

ok, ale tam nie jest wyjaśnione czemu tylko napisane tak bo tak. Chętnie bym usłyszał wytłumaczenie dokładne czemu.

ok. Doczytałem. faktycznie producenci zalecają żeby było nie więcej niż 120mb iw miarę równe długości. 

Odnośnie tych równych długości to chodzi o to ze łatwiej w tedy gdy np mammy jeden pokój 60m2. podzielić go na 3x20m bo wtedy nic nie regulujemy. Niż 2x10 i 2x20m  Bo wtedy będzie trochę zabawy z ustawieniem przepływów. Ale to się musi dać zrobić. Tylko będzie trudniej.

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Czy nazwa "zawór RTB" i "zawór RTL" oznaczają ten sam element?

Natknąłem się na artykuł, który sugeruje, że montowanie bezpośrednio na belce powrotu zaworów RTB jest błędem i sugerujący, iż prawidłowo zawór termostatyczny zamontowany winien być na powrocie, ale jeszcze przed belką rozdzielacza. Tu link (porada pt. "Plus minus z RTB").

Przyznam, że jest to dla mnie informacja zupełnie nowa. Wcześniej nie natknąłem się na taką sugestię. Czy rzeczywiście, przy zaworach montowanych na belce, występuje zjawisko sterowania zaworem przez wodę o temperaturze uśrednionej dla całego rozdzielacza, zamiast o temperaturze powrotu konkretnej sekcji?

Jeśli na jednym rozdzielaczu zamontuję obwody grzejników płytowych i podłogówki, w którym miejscu rozdzielacza podłączać sekcje podłogówki? Od strony zasilania/powrotu (jak nakazuje mi intuicja), czy od drugiej strony, czy może inaczej na rozdzielaczu zasilającym, inaczej na rozdzielaczu z powrotami?

----------


## DEZET

Zdjęcia najlepiej pokażą co i jak :





Zdjęcia pochodzą z aukcji od sprzedawców tych rozdzielaczy. Jest możliwość różnej konfiguracji ilości wejść grzejniki-podłogówka.
Czy ktoś ma jakieś uwagi do takiego układu, przymierzam się do zakupu takiego zintegrowanego rozdzielacza.

----------


## swistak81

Co do napełniania wodą/powietrzem rurek to:
1. Nie nabija się ich ciśnieniem z powodu zalewania betonem (i możliwości ich zgniecenia przez beton). One są naprawdę sztywne i beton im nie groźny. Nie groźny im też fachowiec stający na rurce (nie zgniecie, prędzej wciśnie się w styropian). Uszkodzenie rurki to rzadkość, ale nie znaczy że się nie zdarza.
Poza tym, baaardzo rzadko też zdarza się wada rurki (ja nie słyszałem), a przecież w beton dajemy ją ZAWSZE w całości. (pomijam nieumiejętne zagięcie rurki podczas układania).
2. Można nabijać powietrzem dla sprawdzenia szczelności. Należy to zrobić wówczas przed zrobieniem wylewki i tuż po.
3. Najlepiej jednak jest zalać wodą, bo w razie ewentualnego uszkodzenia rurki WIDAĆ gołym okiem plamę wody. Mając powietrze, zobaczymy na manometrze spadek ciśnienia, ale nie zlokalizujemy uszkodzenia z taką łatwością jak przy nabiciu wodą.

----------


## autorus

No i na taką odpowiedz czekałem. A mi tłumaczono ze trzeba bo się zegnie itd.    :smile:

----------


## plamiak

Panowie, ja swoją podłogówkę na piętrze wogóle nie sprawdziłem przed zalaniem betonem... Po prostu nie zdążyłem. Rury są wytrzymałe i jak czytam że ktoś boi się czy się nie zgniotą przez zalewanie betonem albo chodzenie po nich - to po prostu widać że tego jeszcze nie robił. Jak ułożycie pierwszą pętlę, to zobaczycie że pexowi nie jest straszne ani deptanie ani ściskanie.

----------


## autorus

bo ja takich rur jeszcze nie widziałem, wiec dla tego się pytam  :smile:  Żeby zdziwka nie było  :smile:

----------


## 1950

> Czy nazwa "zawór RTB" i "zawór RTL" oznaczają ten sam element?


dokładnie tak,
RTB to zawór Herz,



> Co do napełniania wodą/powietrzem rurek to:
> 1. Nie nabija się ich ciśnieniem z powodu zalewania betonem (i możliwości ich zgniecenia przez beton). One są naprawdę sztywne i beton im nie groźny. Nie groźny im też fachowiec stający na rurce (nie zgniecie, prędzej wciśnie się w styropian). Uszkodzenie rurki to rzadkość, ale nie znaczy że się nie zdarza.
> Poza tym, baaardzo rzadko też zdarza się wada rurki (ja nie słyszałem), a przecież w beton dajemy ją ZAWSZE w całości. (pomijam nieumiejętne zagięcie rurki podczas układania).
> 2. Można nabijać powietrzem dla sprawdzenia szczelności. Należy to zrobić wówczas przed zrobieniem wylewki i tuż po.
> 3. Najlepiej jednak jest zalać wodą, bo w razie ewentualnego uszkodzenia rurki WIDAĆ gołym okiem plamę wody. Mając powietrze, zobaczymy na manometrze spadek ciśnienia, ale nie zlokalizujemy uszkodzenia z taką łatwością jak przy nabiciu wodą.


*zawsze* przy zalewaniu rury powinny być pod ciśnieniem,
czy będzie to sprężone powietrze, czy woda, to nieistotne,



> Panowie, ja swoją podłogówkę na piętrze wogóle nie sprawdziłem przed zalaniem betonem... Po prostu nie zdążyłem. Rury są wytrzymałe i jak czytam że ktoś boi się czy się nie zgniotą przez zalewanie betonem albo chodzenie po nich - to po prostu widać że tego jeszcze nie robił. Jak ułożycie pierwszą pętlę, to zobaczycie że pexowi nie jest straszne ani deptanie ani ściskanie.


to, że Ty robiłeś niezgodnie ze sztuką, nie znaczy, że tego typu postępowanie jest zalecane,

----------


## plamiak

Wiele postępowań jest nie zalecanych. Próbę ciśnieniową wykonałem na parterze, niestety ekipa od wylewek przyjechała za wcześnie i mając w perspektywie wypadnięcie z grafiku, wolałem zaryzykować. Tak przy okazji - spotkałeś kiedyś nieszczelną rurę w podłogówce? Już chyba bardziej prawdopodobne jest jej zapchanie jakimś śmieciem.

----------


## 1950

rzadko, ale zdarzają się uszkodzenia lub zagniecenia, 
dlatego wolę robić próbę wodą i zostawiać instalację pod ciśnieniem, żeby po jakimś czasie nikt nie powiedział mi, że z mojej winy instalacja nie działa,
a takie rzeczy się zdarzają,

z resztą, różne rzeczy się zdarzają na budowach,
dlatego warto mieć dupochron,

----------


## rpilski

@1950
Czy z twojej praktyki wynika, że bez problemu uda się wyregulować na rozdzielaczach przepływy jeśli będą obwody (wyłącznie podłogówka) po 90-100m, kilka po 70m i 2 obwody po 30m?

----------


## 1950

wszystko się da wyregulować,
jest to tylko kwestia czasu,
i trzeba pamiętać, że pośpiech jest wskazany przy łapaniu pcheł,
czyli pomiędzy regulacjami, musi być co najmniej kilka godzin,

----------


## autorus

A jakie listwy używacie? 

Ja znalazłem dwa rodzaje:



i

----------


## kulca

normalnie na styropian pokryty folią zapinkami się strzela, mało komu się chce bawić w jakieś listwy  :wink:

----------


## autorus

Niby tak ale jednak dobrze by było żeby rurki nie leżały na syropiarnie a w wylewce.

----------


## michal_mlody

autorus

w przyszłości tak będę robił, rureczki w wylewce. Jeszcze nie wiem jakim sposobem ale zastosuje system "z głową"  :big grin:

----------


## CityMatic

> A jakie listwy używacie? 
> 
> Ja znalazłem dwa rodzaje:
> 
> 
> 
> i



Takie listwy to raczej stosuje się do ogrzewania ściennego a rzadziej do podłogowego.

----------


## swistak81

> *zawsze* przy zalewaniu rury powinny być pod ciśnieniem,
> czy będzie to sprężone powietrze, czy woda, to nieistotne,


Czy możesz uzasadnić dlaczego?
I wg mnie jeżeli już napełniać przed wylewkami, to istotne jest "czym"...

----------


## kulca

> Ja buduję nie normalnie i takie listwy to dobra sprawa,spinki do betonu nie wstrzeli się


 tzn, masz już część wylewki betonowej i nie dajesz styro?

----------


## kulca

w tej sytuacji jak najbardziej

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> Niby tak ale jednak dobrze by było żeby rurki nie leżały na syropiarnie a w wylewce.


Aż dziw, że nie ma na rynku takich spinek:


DEZET, pokazane przez ciebie urządzenie wyglądają ciekawie. Chętnie dowiedziałbym się jak się sprawują.
Na pierwszy rzut oka (niefachowego), nie podoba mi się, że skutkiem ubocznym obniżania temperatury na zasilaniu podłogówki, jest podniesienie temperatury powrotu do pieca. To, w połączeniu z informacją, jaką znalazłem w instrukcji TECE do tego cuda "_Temperatura zasilania grzejników musi być o min. 20C wyższa niż temperatura zasilania ogrzewania podłogowego_", może ograniczać pracę kotła w zakresie kondensacji.

Przypomnę się z pytaniem sprzed strony:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4858547
Poprawne sterowanie zaworami termostatycznymi to, w sumie, dosyć istotne zagadnienie.

----------


## mirma

Mam pytanie dot dokręcania rur na rozdzielczu.
Jak mocno należy dokręcić zacisk? Czy az zacznie szczeleć zacisk?

----------


## kulca

ja kręciłem kluczem płaskim, tak dość mocno, ale z czuciem żeby nie zerwać gwintu, oring miedziany musi dobrze uszczelnić

----------


## rpilski

Konsekwencją umieszczenia rurek w środku wylewki jest zwiększenie minimalnej grubości wylewki. Producenci rur do ogrzewania podłogowego wskazują minimalną grubość wylewki powyżej rurek. Umieszczenie rurek na dystansach zwiększa zatem minimalną grubość wylewki (jastrychu).

----------


## DEZET

> Aż dziw, że nie ma na rynku takich spinek:


Ja bym się nie zastanawiał... tylko opatentował  :Smile: 
A tak poważnie, to sporo byłoby babrania się przy takich spinkach, lepiej zamiast dolnego łącznika, takie małe przetłoczenie na spince, ale musiałaby być dość sztywna, żeby rurka się "zatrzaskiwała" na pewnej wysokości nad styropianem (10% dochodu z patentu za pomysł  :Smile:  )

----------


## DEZET

> Konsekwencją umieszczenia rurek w środku wylewki jest zwiększenie minimalnej grubości wylewki. Producenci rur do ogrzewania podłogowego wskazują minimalną grubość wylewki powyżej rurek. Umieszczenie rurek na dystansach zwiększa zatem minimalną grubość wylewki (jastrychu).


 Średnio mówi się o ok.5-6cm wylewki, więc jeśli pod rurkami byłoby 0,5cm dystansu od styropianu, praktycznie zawsze zmieścimy się w minimum.

----------


## rpilski

> Średnio mówi się o ok.5-6cm wylewki, więc jeśli pod rurkami byłoby 0,5cm dystansu od styropianu, praktycznie zawsze zmieścimy się w minimum.


 Nie spotkałem zalecenia producenta rurek które mówiłoby o grubości wylewki nad rurkami mniejszej niż 4,5cm (może po prostu natknąłem się na zalecenia bardzo ostrożnych producentów). Wtedy minimalna grubość wylewki to 6cm jeśli rurki leżą bezpośrednio na styropianie.

----------


## tomwojko

Witam
Macie jakieś sugestie do stosowania rurek? Jakie? Jaki producent? Czytałem o Aspolu i rurkach PP, ale jakoś nie przekonuje mnie to... proszę o info, mam zamiar sam sobie radzić z podłogówką, chociaż przyznam że mam obawy..

----------


## kulca

kup wavina, na allegro znajdziesz w dobrej cenie, dobra rura, fajnie się ją układa

----------


## rpilski

Mój instalator też poleca wavina. Przy okazji pytałem też w jakiejś hurtowni - również polecali wavina.

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Kilku instalatorów, z którymi rozmawiałem, stosuje TECE. A co sądzicie o Kisanie?

----------


## swistak81

> pod rurkami byłoby 0,5cm dystansu od styropianu


Ale beton półsuchy tego w życiu nie wypełni tak jakbyśmy tego chcieli.

----------


## mirma

Mi w sklepie odradzano Wavina, polecali coś droższego zgrzewanego.

----------


## edde

zgrzewanego?? do podłogówki??

----------


## autorus

Wavina złe? No bez przesady.

----------


## mirma

Są od Wavina lepsze i gorsze.  Wszystko co komu pasuje

----------


## autorus

to ja bym proponował nie brać tych gorszych  :smile:

----------


## CityMatic

> Kilku instalatorów, z którymi rozmawiałem, stosuje TECE. A co sądzicie o Kisanie?


Ja układałem Kisan - em - bardzo dobrze się układało chociaż rurka bardzo sztywna.

----------


## firewall

Czy jest różnica cenowa między tą czerwoną a białą rurą? Ile taka kosztuje?

----------


## brachol

a powiedzcie czy ma ktoś zamontowane stelaże np do WC zanim została wylana posadzka? Jeżeli tak to w jaki sposób przykleiliście taśmę dylatacyjną w rejonie tych stelaży? czy stelaże zostały zalane posadzką?

----------


## CityMatic

> Czy jest różnica cenowa między tą czerwoną a białą rurą? Ile taka kosztuje?


Różnica pomiędzy białą 6/10 bar a czerwoną 4/6 bar - czyli biała   wytrzymuje większe ciśnienie i temperaturę(nadaje się do zasilania grzejników)
Ja mam 100% podłogówki więc zastosowałem czerwoną (w salonie brakło na 1 obwód bo nie chciałem łączyć więc dokupiłem już na miejscu białą)
Kupowałem przez internet po 3,-brutto w krążkach 200m

----------


## autorus

No ładnie. A jak to sie robi aby tak ładnie zacząć od środka?






> Ja układałem Kisan - em - bardzo dobrze się układało chociaż rurka bardzo sztywna.

----------


## CityMatic

> No ładnie. A jak to sie robi aby tak ładnie zacząć od środka?


 :wink:  to nie jest od środka ...rurka zaczyna się od rozdzielacza w kotłowni i do sypialni potem w środku się zawraca i wraca do kotłowni do dolnego rozdzielacza

----------


## autorus

Kolega artysta to widać  :smile:  Dla mnie to czarna magia. I tak sie wpasowałeś?

----------


## CityMatic

> Kolega artysta to widać  Dla mnie to czarna magia. I tak sie wpasowałeś?


To jest Łatwo, na foli aluminiowej jest kratka, obliczenia podłogówki dają odległości pomiędzy rurkami i tak się je układa na końcu się wykręca i z powrotem.
Początkowo wygina się w odstępie 2x większym by pomiędzy można było zawrócić  :wink:

----------


## plamiak

> a powiedzcie czy ma ktoś zamontowane stelaże np do WC zanim została wylana posadzka? Jeżeli tak to w jaki sposób przykleiliście taśmę dylatacyjną w rejonie tych stelaży? czy stelaże zostały zalane posadzką?


Ja tak robiłem. Stelaże zostały po prostu oblane wylewką, bez żadnych dylatacji.

----------


## edde

> Kolega artysta to widać  Dla mnie to czarna magia. I tak sie wpasowałeś?


 :smile:  ale tu nie ma co wpasowywać (jeśli chodzi o ślimaka), jedziesz rurką w podwójnym rozstawie, na środku pomieszczenia zawracasz i układasz w srodek tego co poprzednio ułożyłeś, ot i cała filozofia  :wink: 
meadrowo jeszcze prościej bo od razu jedziesz gotowym rozstawem

----------


## autorus

Jak ktoś ma do rozkładania rury samemu to chętnie poświecę dzionek i mu pomogę  :smile:   W celach dydaktycznych  :smile:

----------


## zarowa2

witam wszystkich    ja kupiłem diamonda 16 200m za 300zl rozdzielacz 12 -177zl  na 6 obwodów podlogowki i 6 grzejników a w sklepie poleca ci to na czym maja największy zarobek

----------


## CityMatic

> witam wszystkich    ja kupiłem diamonda 16 200m za 300zl rozdzielacz 12 -177zl  na 6 obwodów podlogowki i 6 grzejników a w sklepie poleca ci to na czym maja największy zarobek


Niestety, *chińskie* rzeczy zawsze są tanie, zapewne są miejsca gdzie można te rurki zastosować, ale *w podłogówce* raczej bym się *nie* odważył.

_Dodatkowo jako pierwszy post mam nieodparte wrażenie prowokacji handlowej w wątku więc nie będę się rozpisywał._

Pozdrawiam

----------


## autorus

> Niestety, *chińskie* rzeczy zawsze są tanie, zapewne są miejsca gdzie można te rurki zastosować, ale *w podłogówce* raczej bym się *nie* odważył.


Bo kolega jest tchórzliwy, zresztą tak jak ja  :wink:  A może to się nazywa wyobraźnia?

----------


## CityMatic

> Bo kolega ............ tak jak ja  ma wyobraźnię?


Nie widzę się przy usuwaniu awarii takiej rurki gdy już mam zrobioną posadzkę - 7cm wylewki z włóknami, siatka druciana zbrojąca, klej i płytki marmurowe - koszt rurki w całości to ułamek % w ewentualnej naprawie!

----------


## firewall

City jeszcze jedno pytanie czy ta czerwona rura jest równie twarda jak biała? Tzn, chodzi mi o robienie półokręgu.

----------


## CityMatic

właśnie nie - biała jest bardziej miękka - tzn wyginanie zakrętu 10cm jest łatwiejsze (czerwonej się nie da wygiąć 10) wyginałem wielokrotnie i jest to dużo trudniejsze wychodzi 12,5cm(bezpiecznie) chodzi głownie o strefę brzegową - u mnie jest ona tylko przy tarasie(wyjściu na taras).
Natomiast czerwona jest bardzo wytrzymała na zamknięcie przekroju siłą nacisku( Kisan dedykuje ją właśnie do ogrzewania płaszczyznowego).
Na foto pokazałem jak to wygląda i o czym piszę - wygięcie  :wink:

----------


## firewall

To muszę się zastanowić co na ścianę będzie lepsze czerwona czy biała.

----------


## autorus

> właśnie nie - biała jest bardziej miękka - tzn wyginanie zakrętu 10cm jest łatwiejsze (czerwonej się nie da wygiąć 10) wyginałem wielokrotnie i jest to dużo trudniejsze wychodzi 12,5cm(bezpiecznie) chodzi głownie o strefę brzegową - u mnie jest ona tylko przy tarasie(wyjściu na taras).
> Natomiast czerwona jest bardzo wytrzymała na zamknięcie przekroju siłą nacisku( Kisan dedykuje ją właśnie do ogrzewania płaszczyznowego).
> Na foto pokazałem jak to wygląda i o czym piszę - wygięcie


O matko jeszcze flagę państwową sobie walnął z rurek.  :smile:

----------


## zarowa2

> Niestety, *chińskie* rzeczy zawsze są tanie, zapewne są miejsca gdzie można te rurki zastosować, ale *w podłogówce* raczej bym się *nie* odważył.
> 
> _Dodatkowo jako pierwszy post mam nieodparte wrażenie prowokacji handlowej w wątku więc nie będę się rozpisywał._
> 
> Pozdrawiam


witam to nie jest prowokacja handlowa zrobiłem ogrzewanie u siebie w 2009r tez na diamondzie i do tej pory jest dobrze i mam nadzieje ze będzie gwarancja  producenta 10 lat chińskie i co z tego wiekszosc zeczy jest z chin-tania sila robocza niejednokrotnie kładliśmy chińskie płytki i sa duzo lepszej jakości od polskich
pozdrawiam

----------


## autorus

Jednak pod podłogę to  bym wolał dołożyć, bo potem ni jak się tego nie naprawi  :sad:   Ile dajecie wylewki na przewody?

----------


## CityMatic

> Ile dajecie wylewki na przewody?


U mnie jest 7cm wylewki z mixo-kreta- proporcje produktów nie znane(ustalane przez firmę)jednak to co widziałem: 
piasek rzeczny płukany, cement, plastyfikator do ogrzewania podłogowego, włókna polipropylenowe, siatka druciana.
Czas układania 11h/167m2

----------


## autorus

Ja do mixokreta jakoś nie mam przekonania. Także z tego ze u mnie prawdopodobnie będzie lane B25 bo ten beton idzie do szlifowania i ma już być warstwa zewnętrzną. Wiec idzie bezpośrednio z gruchy.

----------


## skaut

Mam prośbę o uwagi do mojego projektu oraz propozycje podłączenia salonu i pozostałej reszty. Proponowany rozstaw to 20 cm, 15 łazienki. Ściany 20 cm styro, podłoga 10 cm pod chudziakiem i 16 cm nad nim - razem 20 cm styro, poddasze 25-30 cm wełny. Z góry dziękuje za cenne uwagi.

----------


## CityMatic

> Mam prośbę o uwagi do mojego projektu oraz propozycje podłączenia salonu i pozostałej reszty.


Myślę, ze to by było dobre rozwiązanie- należało by przeliczyć obwody tak, aby nie przekroczyły 90-100mb.
Warto jest puścić rurkę przez WC dla gości( np zasilaniem jednego z obwodów salonu)
Powrót z kuchni może zasilać wiatrołap, gdyż nie ochłodzi się zbytnio bo kuchnia ma niewielką powierzchnię, a dodatkowo otwarta jest na salon.
Przy dużym oknie tarasowym warto jest zagęścić rurki do 10cm 3-4 zwoje aby stworzyć barierę dla zimnego powietrza,
Grzejnik w garażu jest bardzo kłopotliwy bo jako jedyny, jak widzę, w domu będzie miał zbyt niska temperaturę, aby ogrzać tak duży garaż, aby choć troszkę zmienił temperaturę, należało by go zwiększyć i umieścić blisko drzwi do wiatrołapu (stworzy tym samym barierę dla zimnego powietrza z garażu).
Taka jest moja opinia i wnioski.  :wink:

----------


## skaut

Dziękuje za uwagi.  Garaż zasadniczo ma być nieogrzewany. Grzejnik miałby zabezpieczać przed spadkiem temperatury poniżej 0 stopni, ale zastanawiam się nad tym rozwiązaniem. Czy przy tak zaizolowanym budynku odległości 20 cm i 15 cm (łazienki) uważacie za właściwe?

----------


## CityMatic

> Czy przy tak zaizolowanym budynku odległości 20 cm i 15 cm (łazienki) uważacie za właściwe?


A czemu nie przeliczyłeś budynku?
Wydaje się, że zastosowana izolacja termiczna jest dość duża, ale w łazienkach ustala się temperaturę na 24*C by zapewnić odpowiedni komfort termiczny, ale musisz wziąć pod uwagę  to, że pod górną łazienką jest nieogrzewane pomieszczenie, jak również to, że w obu jest okno.
Nie jestem fachowcem w stylu "damy co 10cm i będzie na pewno ciepło" ale wydaje się, ze w łazience rozstaw co 20cm jest zdecydowania zbyt mały zważywszy, że są tam obszary gdzie podłogówki nie ma ( pod kabiną wanną bidetem, WC)

----------


## autorus

Ja sie w ogóle nie znam, ale przemawia do mnie rozstaw 10 łazienka, 15, kuchnia, 20 salon.

----------


## skaut

W czym mogę to "przeliczyć"?
Łazienka na górze jest nad nieocieplonym garażem, ale sufit garażu będzie zaizolowany 10 cm styro.
W łazience planuję 15 cm.
Czy w wiatrołapie warto zrobić cieplej czy niekoniecznie?
I jeszcze jedno ważne pytanie - rozstaw w pętli ślimakowej 15 czy 20 cm to rozstaw między rurkami zasilenia i powrotu?

----------


## asolt

> W czym mogę to "przeliczyć"?
> Łazienka na górze jest nad nieocieplonym garażem, ale sufit garażu będzie zaizolowany 10 cm styro.
> W łazience planuję 15 cm.
> Czy w wiatrołapie warto zrobić cieplej czy niekoniecznie?
> I jeszcze jedno ważne pytanie - rozstaw w pętli ślimakowej 15 czy 20 cm to rozstaw między rurkami zasilenia i powrotu?


Najpierw trzeba obliczyć obciążenie cieplne budynku z rozbiciem na poszczególne pomieszczenia. Czym to zrobić, można te obliczenia wykonać w OZC,
ArCADIA Termo , BuildDesk itp. Natomiast rozstaw rur tem. zasilania i powrotu mozna obliczyc w Audytor CO.

----------


## autorus

Z tego co czytałem na forum to dla zwykłego człeka jest to nie do przeskoczenia. Tzn te obliczenia.

----------


## Jacekss

> Dziękuje za uwagi.  Garaż zasadniczo ma być nieogrzewany. Grzejnik miałby zabezpieczać przed spadkiem temperatury poniżej 0 stopni, ale zastanawiam się nad tym rozwiązaniem. Czy przy tak zaizolowanym budynku odległości 20 cm i 15 cm (łazienki) uważacie za właściwe?


też mam 20 styro (ale grafit) i dawałem rozstaw w pokojach 25-30cm, łazienka z zapasem co 10cm

----------


## skaut

... i jest OK?
Czy w łazience co 10 cm wymaga przykręcenia na regulatorach?

----------


## mirma

Jak sadzicie czy jesli mam wszystkie obwody o max długosci 72m rurki to czy lepiej jest zrobić obwód jeden 82m czy dwa obwody po 40m.
Czy tak i tak będzie dobrze.

----------


## mirma

> ... i jest OK?
>  Czy w łazience co 10 cm wymaga przykręcenia na regulatorach?


Najlepiej wszystko przeliczyć. Co do łazienki to znaczenie ma jej powierzchnia. jeżeli jest mała np 3 metry to mogą być problemy z wygrzaniem(dochodzi np kabina , WC..) i tu należy max zagęścić. Jeżeli 10m2 to jest już spora powierzchnia grzewcza

----------


## autorus

Hm a ja tak się zastanawiam, jak się mylę to mnie ochrzańcie. Nie lepiej jest zamówić projekt kładzenia gdzie wszystko będzie podane, wyliczone itd? Zrobić oczywiście można samemu to jasne. Ale projekt to bym komuś innemu zostawił.

----------


## Piczman

> Nie lepiej jest zamówić projekt kładzenia gdzie wszystko będzie podane, wyliczone itd? Zrobić oczywiście można samemu to jasne. Ale projekt to bym komuś innemu zostawił.


Jak się dowiesz ile to kosztuje chyba sam sobie zrobisz te obliczenia  :smile:

----------


## autorus

rzućcie cenę.

----------


## Piczman

Strzelam 3-5 tyś !

----------


## mirma

> Jak się dowiesz ile to kosztuje chyba sam sobie zrobisz te obliczenia


Jeżeli ktoś wychodzi z takiego założenia to pewnie i cena dla niego nie będzie straszna.

----------


## autorus

Trochę chyba przesadziłeś

http://allegro.pl/podlogowka-pompa-c...781732250.html   600zł

W skłąd wchodzi:

    Obliczone zapotrzebowanie na ciepło każdego pomieszczenia i całego budynku
    Prawidłowo zaprojektowany rozkład wężownic
    Optymalnie dobrane umiejscowienie rozdzielacza
    Moduł wężownicy (rozstaw między rurami) dobrany dla każdego pomieszczenia wg obliczonego zapotrzebowania na ciepło (nie mniej, nie więcej)
    Dobrana regulacja rozdzielacza celem zrównoważenia obiegu hydraulicznego
    Podział pól grzewczych z zaznaczeniem koniecznych dylatacji
    Obliczona ilość materiału potrzebna do wykonania inwestycji
    Przystępna oferta cenowa na materiale najwyższej jakości

----------


## mirma

> Strzelam 3-5 tyś !


I zaraz ktoś napisze co to jest 3-5 tys przy ~500tys za dom - ułamek.

----------


## Piczman

Za 600 zł to prawie jak za darmo !!!
Ja bym brał .

----------


## autorus

Przede mną jeszcze sporo czasu. Jednak jak podałeś te 3-5 tys to mi trochę zapał ostygł. Za taki projekt tyle bym nie dał i tu masz racje. Za ok 1kzł jak najbardziej.

----------


## CityMatic

> jak ten gość z alegro zobaczy twoją kopułę to trochę zweryfikuje stawkę, co jak co ale normalne domki to dośc łatwo jest policzyć, ale żeby ruszyć takie cudo jak twoje to trzeba najpierw odkurzyć algebrę 3D, albo sam będziesz musiał podawać powierzchnię ścian


Mnie się wydaje, że dla Kopuły trzeba przeliczyć m2 zapotrzebowania na m3 i porównać - będzie dobrze a nawet dla Kopuły z lekkim zapasem  :wink:

----------


## CityMatic

> GRATIS


A ja proponuję PURMO pod tym adresem znajdziecie coś co każdego zainteresuje  :smile:

----------


## lesz

z programów do obliczania OZC akurat arcadia termo najbardziej mi podchodzi. Przyczyna jest prosta - mają sporo materiałów pokazujących co i jak, nie tylko w formie instrukcji tekstowej, ale i filmików na www z działania programu.
obecnie robię łopatologicznie - oglądam filmik i na 2 oknie robię to samo(zmieniając parametry odpowiednio). jest trochę zabawy z wpisaniem pomieszczeń/strat/itd, ale idzie toto ugryźć w ten sposób nawet dla kowalskiego. 
przy próbie audytor OZC + instrukcja w pdf wymiękłem. 
jest wersja testowa 30dniowa arcadi, ale uwaga - mi [email protected]$ plik w połowie roboty jak miałem zrobiony właściwie cały parter :/ i teraz zabawa od nowa...
teraz będę tworzył za każdym razem nowe zapisy(inne nazwy), a nie pracował na 1 pliku tylko nadpisywanym :/

p.s. ktoś korzystał z tych wyliczeń gratis Purmo?

----------


## skaut

Taki projekt pewnie swoje kosztuje.
Pozwolę sobie ponowić pytanie o "rozstaw" w pętli ślimakowej. Czy odległości np. 15, 20 cm to rozstaw między rurkami zasilenia i powrotu?

----------


## CityMatic

Ja korzystałem również z tego:
OVENTROP i jestem zadowolony
Nie jest trudny, a wiele może uświadomić i zorientować co i jak w pomieszczeniach - pozwala również zobaczyć, co tak naprawdę potrzeba do instalacji.

----------


## CityMatic

> Taki projekt pewnie swoje kosztuje.
> Pozwolę sobie ponowić pytanie o "rozstaw" w pętli ślimakowej. Czy odległości np. 15, 20 cm to rozstaw między rurkami zasilenia i powrotu?


*Tak* , ale wszystko zależy jak patrzysz, ogólnie *rozstaw podawany w cm liczy się pomiędzy rurkami* niezależnie czy jest to powrót czy zasilanie bo to można w każdej chwili odwrócić

----------


## CityMatic

Coś takiego, u mnie w salonie są rurki co 15cm, a strefa brzegowa co 10cm(przy oknie tarasowym) przy kominku jst koniec obwodu z przedpokoju, natomiast zasilanie i powroty obwodów wszystkich w domu są prowadzone co 5cm. 
Przy czym zasilania są izolowane na odcinkach od rozdzielacza do pomieszczeń, aby nie powodowały przegrzewania obszarów przez które przechodzą.

----------


## autorus

to ja podążę inny temat, chodzi o umieszczenie rurek w połowie wysokości wylewki.

Myślałem nad siatką zbrojeniową, do której będą przymocowywane rurki plastikowymi zapinkami. Nurtuje mnie jednak jak to potem podnieść na te 4cm?
Myślałem o paskach twardego styropianu, o wysokości 4cm szerokości 5-10 i długości przez całość podłogi. Tylko czy po tym da się chodzić swobodnie?

A ponieważ to będzie układane na podłodze perlitowej, aby się nie zapadało to przekrój takiego paska może być trapezem

----------


## DEZET

Myślę, że to dobre rozwiązanie, gorzej z chodzeniem po rurkach w czasie robienia wylewki. Posadzkarze mogą nie zwracać uwagi na rurki i je powgniatają w przestrzeń między paski styropianu, zmniejszając grubość "oblewki" wylewki  :wink:

----------


## autorus

No widzisz, dzięki za zwrócenie uwagi, o tym jeszcze nie myślałem.

----------


## AniaWarm

Witam,jeśli w gotowym projekcie domu przewidziane są grzejniki a ja chciałabym zmienić to na ogrzewanie podłogowe to czy na etapie adaptacji konieczne jest wprowadzenie takich zmian przez projektanta czy można to zmienić w później?

----------


## AniaWarm

> Spokojnie można zrobić to później.


Dziękuję za szybką odpowiedź.

Moje kolejne pytanie dotyczy komika z płaszczem wodnym,w całym domu będzie ogrzewanie podłogowe i czy taki kominek zdaje egzamin w takim połączeniu,oczywiście oprócz tego w kotłowni będzie piec gazowy.

----------


## AniaWarm

> PW na pewno zda egzamin ale ja nie jestem za robieniem kotłowni w salonie,DGP spokojnie wystarczy do dogrzania pomieszczeń a jeśli chodzi Ci o cwu to PCi do cwu masz w cenie PW


Bardzo prosiłabym bez tych skrutów :smile: 

DGP czyli rozprowadzenia lepsze zamiast płaszcza połączonego z ogrzewaniem podłogowym?

Naprawdę nie wiem co to pci...

Z góry przepraszam za zaśmiecanie tego wątku ale temat ten jest dla mnie bardzo ważny.

----------


## edde

pci - pompa ciepła  :wink:

----------


## 1950

> Witam,jeśli w gotowym projekcie domu przewidziane są grzejniki a ja chciałabym zmienić to na ogrzewanie podłogowe to czy na etapie adaptacji konieczne jest wprowadzenie takich zmian przez projektanta czy można to zmienić w później?


musisz się z nim skontaktować,
nie wiadomo czy puszczą Cię wysokości pomieszczeń,
grubość wylewki z ociepleniem jest co najmniej o 10 cm większa

----------


## zbijar

Witam,

poczytałem trochę postów na tym i na innym forach i mam mętlik. Chcę wykonać w całym domu podłogówkę. Zastanawiam się czy podłogówka powinna być sterowana, chodzi mi o poszczególne pomieszczenia ? Jedni piszą, że nie bo jest bezwładna inni piszą, że powinna być sterowana. Jeżeli będę miał ogrzewanie gazowe - piec kondensacyjny i założony sterownik pogodowy, to czy to wystarczy ? Wiadomo, że większość czasu spędza się w dolnej części domu więc wg mnie uzasadniona jest regulacja w pomieszczeniach, a może się mylę ?

Następną rzeczą jak mnie nurtuje jest to czy można stosować ogrzewanie podłogowe w salonach i sypialniach ? Często ludzie piszą, że nie bo powoduje to puchnięcie nóg, złe samopoczucie i takie tam. Piszą również, że ogrzewanie podłogowe, to to samo co cieki wodne, czyli nie powinno się mieszkać i przebywać pod ciekami wodnymi. Co Wy na to ? często też jest poruszana kwestia kurzu. Jedni piszą, że przy podłogówce jest go mniej, a inni piszą, że jest go więcej.

Kolejna kwestia to meble. Czy muszą być wszystkie meble na nóżkach czy mogą być też takie, które stykają się większą częścią z podłogą ?

----------


## kulca

sterowania dodatkowego raczej nie ma sensu robić, ja mam regulatory w pokojach dzieci i sypialni ale z nich nie korzystałem, więc wystarczy sama pogodówka
co do cieków i tym podobnych, jak ktoś ma co 10cm, grzeje 40 lub 45 stopni to się nie dziwię, że nogi puchną, przy dobrze zaprojektowanej podłogówce czyli optymalnie niskiej temperaturze zasilania/powrotu nogi na pewno nie będą puchły
kurzu ja mam teraz bardzo dużo, raczej przy grzaniu więcej nie będzie, więc to mit
meble, tam gdzie stałe czyli kuchnia, nie dawaj rurek, w pokojach wszędzie, bo później możesz zmienić koncepcję rozstawu, a czy na nóżkach dużych czy małych to już dużego znaczenia nie ma

----------


## autorus

Tez tak uważam, z tym sterowaniem przy grubej wylewce to raczej wielkiego sensu nie ma jeśli chodzi o każdy pokój. Zresztą dosterować można także pętlami na rozdzielaczu.

----------


## zbijar

Dzięki za odpowiedź. Też mi się tak wydawało, że może to jest źle zrobiona podłogówka, albo jest za wysoka temperatura wody. Co do sterowania, to myślałem że jak będę miał dwa pokoje bardzo mało używane i będą w nich sterowniki, to będę mógł zmniejszyć ogrzewanie. Pisząc o nóżkach nie miałem na myśli wielkości nóżek, tylko chciałem wiedzieć czy meble np. bez nóżek mogą stać ? Jeżeli chodzi o stałą zabudowę np. meble w kuchni, to wiem że tam się nie robi rurek pod tymi meblami.
Czy każda strefa, to oddzielne pomieszczenie ?

----------


## autorus

Nie chce się mądrzyć bo jeszcze nie ma podłogówki. Ale zalecenia sa takie żeby pętla miała max 100-120m, co daje ok 20m2. Wystarczy przeliczyć i już wiesz   :smile:

----------


## kulca

nie zawsze, ja mam np. wiatrołap i kawałek pomieszczenia gospodarczego na jednym obwodzie

----------


## zbijar

Wiem, wiem że nie można przekraczać tej długości. Tylko nie wiem jak instalatorzy to rozwiązują, czy każde pomieszczenie na osobnym obwodzie ?

----------


## autorus

I jak się sprawdza?

----------


## cieszynianka

> Co do sterowania, to myślałem że jak będę miał dwa pokoje bardzo mało używane i będą w nich sterowniki, to będę mógł zmniejszyć ogrzewanie. 
> Czy każda strefa, to oddzielne pomieszczenie ?


No właśnie w przypadku mało używanych pomieszczeń bardzo przydaje się dodatkowe sterowanie. Mamy taki "pusty" pokój, w którym normalnie leci na 16 stopni, zaś w przypadku przyjazdu gości nocujących, na termostacie podnoszę temperaturę według życzenia, a po wyjeździe znowu przekręcam na 16.

Co do stref, to koniecznie każde pomieszczenie musi być na osobnym obiegu (jak duże to na dwóch), żeby mieć możliwość niezależnego sterowania.
Znam jednych, co mają na jednym obiegu łazienkę z sypialnią, no i albo za zimno w łazience, albo za gorąco w sypialni  :cool:

----------


## kulca

u mnie akurat wiatrołap i pom gosp jest OK, bo w pom gosp mam rozdzielacz i idzie przez to pomieszczenie jeszcze kilka obiegów

----------


## DEZET

Swoje ogrzewanie zaplanowałem jak na poniższym rysunku:

Najdłuższa pętla wyjdzie do kuchni- ok. 100mb, reszta mniej. Salon  38m2 podzieliłem na 3 strefy + "awaryjnie" podłączenie do jednego grzejnika.
Sypialnie, gabinet, pom. gospodarcze i garaż - grzejniki, w łazience dodatkowy grzejnik. 
Razem 7 obwodów podłogówki i 7-8 grzejników.
Grzejniki będą dlatego, że szybciej reagują - a w niektóre dni wystarczy "kichnąć w rurkę" ciepłem, żeby zmienić powietrze, nie trzeba od razu uruchamiać podłogówki.
 Co o tym sądzicie?

----------


## autorus

A nie lepiej dać 2 pętle po 121,5m w salonie?

----------


## zbijar

> No właśnie w przypadku mało używanych pomieszczeń bardzo przydaje się dodatkowe sterowanie. Mamy taki "pusty" pokój, w którym normalnie leci na 16 stopni, zaś w przypadku przyjazdu gości nocujących, na termostacie podnoszę temperaturę według życzenia, a po wyjeździe znowu przekręcam na 16.
> 
> Co do stref, to koniecznie każde pomieszczenie musi być na osobnym obiegu (jak duże to na dwóch), żeby mieć możliwość niezależnego sterowania.
> Znam jednych, co mają na jednym obiegu łazienkę z sypialnią, no i albo za zimno w łazience, albo za gorąco w sypialni


Dzięki bardzo za odpowiedź.

----------


## Mr_Mabram

> A nie lepiej dać 2 pętle po 121,5m w salonie?


121m pętla to już dużo, myślę że za dużo. Ja bym to podzielił na 3 petle albo i więcej.
U siebie będę niedługo odpalał swoją podłogówkę więc zimą napiszę jak się sprawuje. Rozstaw w całym domu co 10, 12cm chciałem jak najniższą temperaturę zasilania a pętle po 40, 60, najdłuższa ma 90m. Wyszły w sumie 24 obwody w domu łącznie z podłączeniem drabinek wprost z rozdzielaczy.

----------


## autorus

Producenci przewidują do 120m. Ale faktycznie jak tak patrzę to nieźle trzeba pokombinować, ja się dopiero z tym zmierzę  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

Ja jestem wzrokowcem i jak sobie coś rozrysuję to wiem co i jak- gdzie poprawić, co zmienić. Między innymi dlatego w salonie 3 pętle, zmieniałem usytuowanie rozdzielacza, żeby było blisko do pieca i pomieszczeń i żeby dojścia i powroty wykorzystać na podgrzewanie komunikacji.

----------


## Aga i Krzysiu

Jak już pisałam w wątku "Najlepsze ocieplenie podłogi na gruncie" podłogówka skończona. Czy z głową? Popatrzcie i oceńcie.
Warstwa perlitogipsu średnio 12cm (niestety tylko tyle weszło po kilku zmianach koncepcji) - 16m3 na 130m2. 
Wykonałam obliczenia w OZC (wskaźnik cieplny powierzchiowy 21,9W/m2, kubaturowy 8,38W/m3) i zaprojektowałam układ rur. Zakupiłam 1000m rury pert-al-pert KANa. Rurki układane na listwach MAXL Slat 2000. Odstępy: w łazience i pralni 5-10cm, reszta 20-30. Z programu wychodził nawet rozstaw 35cm, ale wolałam trochę  dodać rury na wszelki wypadek. Do tego w praktyce zawsze wychodziło mniej rury, niż na papierze z powodu zakrętów, które na papierze są pod kątem prostym, a w rzeczywistości po łuku. Średnio na pętlę 2-3 mb. 2 rozdzielacze: na parterze 10 pętli (w tym 2 na grzejniki w łazience i garażu), na poddaszu 5 pętli. Każda pętla o długości max 90mb.
Wylewka betonowa kręcona w betoniarce grubości 6,5-10cm (grubsza tam, gdzie perlit się trochę udeptał, w zasadzie tylko w pokoju prototypowym) na tyle rzadka, żeby dobrze podeszła pod rurki.
Kilka fotek:
pralnia


pokój




rozdzielacz


przejście przez drzwi

----------


## Aga i Krzysiu

Brakuje mi jeszcze pompy i sterowania. Chcę zakupić sterownik pogodowy IB-Tron 3100W1 - Regulator pogodowy jednoobwodowy z algorytmem PID z Insbudu. Do tego przydałaby się pompa z automatyczną zmianą obrotów. Co myślicie o tej z insbudu IB-Pump 25-60-130A za 300,00 zł http://www.insbud.org/pl/produkt-165...i-obrotow.html ? Do wyboru znalazłam jeszcze WILO STRATOS PICO 25/1-6 lub GRUNDFOS Pompa C.O. ALPHA 2 25-60 - obie ponad 600zł, ale miejszy pobór mocy od tej z Insbudu. Co w końcu wybrać, bo czas nagli...

----------


## autorus

A może ktoś mi podpowie jak zrobić podłogówkę na stropie drewnianym?

----------


## edde

> Brakuje mi jeszcze pompy i sterowania. Chcę zakupić sterownik pogodowy IB-Tron 3100W1 - Regulator pogodowy jednoobwodowy z algorytmem PID z Insbudu. Do tego przydałaby się pompa z automatyczną zmianą obrotów. Co myślicie o tej z insbudu IB-Pump 25-60-130A za 300,00 zł http://www.insbud.org/pl/produkt-165...i-obrotow.html ? Do wyboru znalazłam jeszcze WILO STRATOS PICO 25/1-6 lub GRUNDFOS Pompa C.O. ALPHA 2 25-60 - obie ponad 600zł, ale miejszy pobór mocy od tej z Insbudu. Co w końcu wybrać, bo czas nagli...


ja wybrałem regulator Frisko MR65MCT, rozważałem też Insbud ale po pierwsze mniejsza funkcjonalność (teraz konkretów nie pamiętam, ale wtedy porównywałem sobie kilka frisko, insbud, unister i coś jeszcze) po drugie na forach było niemało nieciekawych opinii o insbudzie, a chciałem uniknąć sytuacji , ze w środku sezonu pada mi regulator i czekam tydzień czy dwa na naprawę czy wymianę
pompę mam G.Alpha2, fajnie sobie dobiera parametry pracy do instalacji, zużywając kilkakrotnie mniej energii niż tradycyjne pompy
szkoda tylko, że to wszystko tyle kosztuje  :sad:

----------


## 1950

> A może ktoś mi podpowie jak zrobić podłogówkę na stropie drewnianym?


tutaj, tutaj, jeszcze jest między innymi, Uponor system suchy, ale strona się nie wyświetla

----------


## autorus

Szukam i nie mogę znaleźć cen tego cuda jak i zresztą Uponor system też z czego wnioskuje że są raczej kosmiczne.

----------


## Aga i Krzysiu

Dziś zamówiłam Alphę 2, właśnie ze względu na oszczędność energii. Koszt 634 zł z przesyłką. Na regulator jeszcze jest czas, w końcu na razie można sterować ręcznie.

----------


## autorus

W innym wątku wypowiadał się Henok i pisał ze pętle powinny mieć po 60m   :smile:  Bo to optymalne dla niższych temperatur jak np 35st

Ogólnie nie rozumiem jednego. Po co kombinować  rozstawem rurek? Czy nie lepiej kierować się zasadą 10 łazienka, 15 kuchnia , reszta 20cm?

Powiem o co mi chodzi. 

Mamy piec kondensacyjny, i wtedy  dajemy wodę 45st , ale jak nam się zmieni i zażyczymy sobie PC, to damy już 35st. Czy uniwersalne ustawienie nie jest leprze? 

Autorus

----------


## DEZET

> Powiem o co mi chodzi. 
> Mamy piec kondensacyjny, i wtedy  dajemy wodę 45st , ale jak nam się zmieni i zażyczymy sobie PC, to damy już 35st. Czy uniwersalne ustawienie nie jest leprze? 
> Autorus


Do podłogówki nie należy "wpuszczać" wody o temp. 45*, to stanowczo za dużo - jak długo będziesz stał na podłodze, która będzie miała np.~35-40*?
Konieczny jest mieszacz, czy jak to się zwie  :wink:  Koledzy tu preferują ok.29*.
Swój rysunek podłogówki zrobiłem w Corelu, bo na codzień go używam i nie miałem większego problemu- wyskalowałem skan pomieszczeń i rozrysowałem pętle.
Trzy pętle w salonie też na początku wydawało mi się przesadą, ale taki układ łatwiej regulować, a koszt to dodatkowe "oczko" w rozdzielaczu, więc nie ma co oszczędzić. Rury i tak pójdzie prawie tyle samo.

----------


## odaro

> Na pewno włókna,a siatkę to już można ekstra.Ja osobiście dawałem też siatkę .



Ja też

----------


## autorus

Ok a jak z rozdzielaczami? Jest tego sporo i rozstaw cen także. Może ktos coś poleci?

----------


## edde

> Napisał *langerob25*  
>  				Na pewno włókna,a siatkę to już można ekstra.Ja osobiście dawałem też siatkę .






> Ja też


a ja nie, i uważam że dobrze zrobiłem  :wink: 
a rozdzielacze mam KAN-owskie, z przepływomierzami na dole i zaworem (z możliwością ew. zastosowania głowicy czy siłownika) na górze

----------


## zarowa2

witam 
mam problem kupilem na Allegro  kolektory i grupę  mieszająca sprzedawca mial mi rozrysować jak to wszystko razem polonczyc ale zapomniał moze ktos mi rozrysować jak te kolektory razem podłączyć gdzie zasilanie i gdzie powrót z gory dziekuje za pomoc

----------


## autorus

A nie masz żadnego projektu?  Bo ja na allegro znalazłem firmę która robi projekty i tam wtedy wszystko ma być pokazane. Przyznam się ze bez takiego projektu w sumie za małe pieniądze bo wychodziło ok 600zł nie odważyłbym się podejść sam do rurek.

----------


## odaro

> Ok a jak z rozdzielaczami? Jest tego sporo i rozstaw cen także. Może ktos coś poleci?



Ja mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić Rozdzielacze Techniprot

Kisan sprzedaje je jako swoje.  Ja kupiłem z przepływomierzami i możliwością montażu siłowników na zasialaniu

----------


## DEZET

> witam 
> mam problem kupilem na Allegro  kolektory i grupę  mieszająca sprzedawca mial mi rozrysować jak to wszystko razem polonczyc ale zapomniał moze ktos mi rozrysować jak te kolektory razem podłączyć gdzie zasilanie i gdzie powrót z gory dziekuje za pomoc


 Zajrzyj do mojego dziennika tam jest na ostatnim wpisie zdjęcie z opisem.

----------


## ferrit

> W innym wątku wypowiadał się Henok i pisał ze pętle powinny mieć po 60m   Bo to optymalne dla niższych temperatur jak np 35st
> 
> Ogólnie nie rozumiem jednego. Po co kombinować  rozstawem rurek? Czy nie lepiej kierować się zasadą 10 łazienka, 15 kuchnia , reszta 20cm?
> 
> Powiem o co mi chodzi. 
> 
> Mamy piec kondensacyjny, i wtedy  dajemy wodę 45st , ale jak nam się zmieni i zażyczymy sobie PC, to damy już 35st. Czy uniwersalne ustawienie nie jest leprze? 
> 
> Autorus


Popieram Henoka. Pętle jak najbardziej równe i najlepiej 60..66m (rolka 200mb : 3 tyle daje). Z rozstawem jest tak - im gęściej dasz, to będziesz ją zasilał niższą temperaturą a to przełoży się na niższe koszty za ogrzewanie. Szczególnie to jest preferowane dla posiadaczy PC, gdzie liczy się, aby woda CO obleciała podłogówke i różnica między zasilaniem i powrotem była jak najniższa (max 5'C).

----------


## autorus

O widzisz i ktoś mi to na reszcie wytłumaczył  :smile:  Dzięki  :smile:

----------


## autorus

No i się wywiązała ciekawa dyskusją  :smile:  Kto jest bliższy prawdy? 

Faktycznie sterowanie spokojnie można zrobić temperaturą wejściową. To wielodziałowym od początku. Domek będzie więcej niż ciepły. Może się uda zmieścić w 15kw/m2. 

Więc jaka jest różnica między 60 a 120mb rury?
No i dzięki *mpoplaw* za zasianie wątpliwości, tego włąśnie oczekuję  :smile:

----------


## autorus

Fakt przy rozstawie 30cm lekką ręką jestem do przodu na samych rurkach 1500zł. hm  To mi dałeś do myślenia.

----------


## CityMatic

> Fakt przy rozstawie 30cm lekką ręką jestem do przodu na samych rurkach 1500zł. hm  To mi dałeś do myślenia.


Jak zrobisz wylewki i właściwą posadzkę(deski, płytki itp) dam Ci 1500 i wsadź tam rurki gęściej  :sick:  
Proszę nie przeliczajcie wszystkiego na oszczędności....to zostawcie sobie na potem lub wybudujcie dom "oszczędny" nie "oszczędnie" to niestety dwie różne rzeczy  :wink:

----------


## autorus

Będzie projekt na podłogówkę i wszystko wyliczone ładnie  :smile:

----------


## zarowa2

> Zajrzyj do mojego dziennika tam jest na ostatnim wpisie zdjęcie z opisem.


dzieki ale to jest troche iny uklad-chyba mysle ze trzeba to polonczyc tak

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

*mpoplaw*, czy odczuwasz jakieś negatywy takiego rozstawu (nierównomierna temperatura podłogi lub inne)?
Czy, gdybyś teraz projektował ogrzewanie, zaprojektował byś ją inaczej?

Mam pomieszczenie, które wg OZC będzie potrzebowało ogrzewania o mocy 20W. Jest to ubikacja bez ścian zewnętrznych. Dodatkowo będzie tam wywiew WM, czyli stale będzie napływało ciepłe powietrze z innych pomieszczeń.
Jak rozwiązać ogrzewanie tego pomieszczenia?

----------


## Piczman

> a po drugie zyskał by obniżenie temperatury zasilania o 2 góra 3 stopnie,


Może przez kilkanaście dni w roku było by to prawdą !!!

Kiedy za oknem jest do -5 C czyli przez zdecydowanie większą część sezonu grzewczego w podłogę idzie 24-25 C a w domu jest + 22-23 C, w takiej sytuacji temp. podłogi jest taka sama jak powietrza i zagęszczenie rurek IMHO nie zmieniło by temp. zasilania nawet o 1 C .

----------


## autorus

*Piczman* a na jakiej długości pętlach ty robiłeś? I czy się pilnowałeś aby były w miarę podobnej długości?

----------


## Piczman

Nie pamiętam już ale wiem że każda jest tej samej długości, 50-60 mb .
Nieco ponad 400 mb na 8 obwodów .

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> pisałem o tym na stronie 50, jest sens się powtarzać ??


Przyjemniaczek.

----------


## autorus

Czyli jednak w granicach tych 60m jak pisał kolega na wcześniejszej stronie. Hm no głupi jestem coraz bardziej.

----------


## autorus

Może trochę poza tematem. Zerknijcie jak się buduję ekspresówkę do Piotrkowa, płyty betonowe nacina się do ok połowy grubości. Nie do końca. Tam założenie jest takie że beton i tak dalej sam pęknie, ale pęknięcie będzie właśnie w miejscu nacięcia a nie gdzie indziej.

----------


## edde

nacięcie to nie wszystko, w tym betonie w miejscu nacięcia są wzdłużnie umieszczone metalowe pręty, żeby się te kawałki betonu względem siebie nie klawiszowały, ktoś kiedyś na forum pisał o podobnym rozwiazaniu do dylatacji posadzek

----------


## karolekk

> dzieki ale to jest troche iny uklad-chyba mysle ze trzeba to polonczyc tak


a co to powrut ?
 :smile:

----------


## zarowa2

> a co to powrut ?


hehe klawiature mam zepsuta

----------


## DEZET

> dzieki ale to jest troche iny uklad-chyba mysle ze trzeba to polonczyc tak


Po co dodatkowe rurki obok rozdzielacza- nic to nie zmieni, ta sama woda będzie przepływać- komplikujesz tylko instalację. Popatrz jeszcze raz na "moje " zdjęcie rozdzielacza.

----------


## autorus

To ja mam pytanko co myślicie o antresoli, czy dawać na nią ogrzewanie podłogowe czy nie?



W sumie to takie antresole korytarzowe.

----------


## Maron79

Wątek trochę umarł. Sam też planuję ogrzewanie podłogowe i zastanawiam się nad *komfortem* użytkowania różnych rodzajów podłogówki tzn. akumulacyjna kontra nieakumulacyjna, temperatury zasilania podłogówki.
 Moim faworytem jest ogrzewanie podłogowe nieakumulacyjne jakościowe czyli grzanie ciągłe z zachowaniem jak najniższej temperatury zasilania, a moc ogrzewania regulowana jest tylko przez zmiany temperatury wody zasilającej.
Na ostatnim miejscu umieściłbym ogrzewanie akumulacyjne z nastawieniem się na tanią taryfę, bo ma największe szanse na przegrzewanie/niedogrzewanie pomieszczeń. Co o tym myślicie?

----------


## autorus

hm, myślałem tak jakieś 2 miesiące temu  :smile:   Ale się pozmieniało.

Ja chce postawić na akumulacyjność właśnie. Stała temperatura cały czas, zima , lato bez różnicy.. Jaskinia o podwyższonej temperaturze  :smile:

----------


## Maron79

> hm, myślałem tak jakieś 2 miesiące temu   Ale się pozmieniało.
> 
> Ja chce postawić na akumulacyjność właśnie. Stała temperatura cały czas, zima , lato


To chyba zależy czym chcesz pędzić tą podłogówkę. Ciekawi mnie, jak taka podłogówka zachowuje się razem z resztą przegród. Ty planujesz pasywniaka, więc do uzupełnienia strat energii nie będziesz musiał zgromadzić zbyt wiele ciepła w tej podłogówce. Jednak jeśli ktoś planuje gorzej ocieplony dom, to będzie musiał zgromadzić tej energii więcej, a ogrzewając dom pompą ciepła lub prądem w taniej taryfie może się okazać, że tej energii będzie za mało więc będzie musiał nagrzać tą podłogówkę do wyższej temperatury.
 Po drugie będzie nagrzewał ją w nocy, a wtedy raczej wysoka temperatura jest raczej dyskomfortem, no chyba, że ktoś lubi :smile:  
Po trzecie tak nagrzana podłogówka na początku ( czytaj w nocy) będzie oddawać do otoczenia więcej energii tytułem większej różnicy temperatur, a w dzień, kiedy tego ciepła potrzebujemy bardziej, będzie go oddawać coraz mniej i może się okazać, że wieczorem będziemy siedzieć w salonie w grubych skarpetkach, czekając z utęsknieniem na nocną taryfę.

----------


## mirma

Pytanie do tych co robili cieńszą wylewkę niż 6,5 cm w ogrzewaniu podłogowym.
Jaki plastyfikator stosowaliście?

----------


## DEZET

> To ja mam pytanko co myślicie o antresoli, czy dawać na nią ogrzewanie podłogowe czy nie?
> W sumie to takie antresole korytarzowe.


Antresole są nad pomieszczeniami, które będą ogrzewane- ciepło idzie do góry i tu się gromadzi- moim zdaniem niepotrzebna podłogówka... ale zaraz ktoś powie, że "od przybytku głowa nie boli".

----------


## autorus

Zamówiłem kilka listew do montażu rur, coś takiego  :smile: 



Zobaczę jak z jakością i napisze  :smile: 

Autorus

----------


## autorus

Mam jeszcze pytanko, czy od rurek do podłogówki można odliczyć vat? 

Wstępnie sobie przeliczyłem ilość rurek w domciu przy rozstawie 20cm dla temp 22st i wyszło 5mb rurki na 1m2  czyli 1650mb   :smile:   trochę jest.

----------


## Piczman

Można .

----------


## autorus

Dzięki za info   :smile:

----------


## odaro

> Mam jeszcze pytanko, czy od rurek do podłogówki można odliczyć vat? 
> 
> Wstępnie sobie przeliczyłem ilość rurek w domciu przy rozstawie 20cm dla temp 22st i wyszło 5mb rurki na 1m2  czyli 1650mb    trochę jest.


A to mogę zapytać o powierzchnię Twojego domu 1650mb przy rozstawie 20cm to bardzo dużo.

----------


## autorus

no 330m   :sad:  znaczy się to jest ogrzewane. Jest jeszcze garaż.

----------


## odaro

> no 330m   znaczy się to jest ogrzewane. Jest jeszcze garaż.


No tak to wszystko wyjaśnia.

----------


## autorus

Więc dziś przyszły zamówione listwy do mocowania rurek od ogrzewania podłogowego. Kupiłem kilka celem przetestowania.

Kilka cech:
- plastik czarny dobrej jakości
- pod spodem taśma samoklejąca 
- możliwość łączenia
- odległość dla rurek 16mm to 10cm i dla rurek 20mm tak samo 10cm.
- koszt na allegro 5.5zł szt tj 1m
- mocowanie kołkami do podłogi.  

No i fotki:

Miejsce na rurkę 16mm, siedzi bardzo dobrze


To miejsce na rurkę 20mm, widać luzy


Taśma samoklejąca od spodu


Łączenie


Grubość


I tak, listwy trzymają się dobrze, chodziłem po nich w buciorach i nic, można wyginać w lekki łuk. Dodatkowo na jednym zdjęciu pokazałem jak rurka jest włożona w otwór dla rurki 20mm. Jest luźno ale nie wypadnie.Górne zaczepy ją utrzymają czyli w sumie mamy ustawienia co 5cm.
Wysokość umiejscowienia rurki to ok 4-5mm nad posadzką.

Wydaje mi sie że aby to miało sens rozłożenie listew powinno być co 1-1,5m. Dla pokoju 5x5m wychodzi mi 25mb.  W cenie jak podawałem to by było 137,5zł. Pewnie przy większej ilości cena nieznacznie spadnie.

----------


## DEZET

Jest ok, ale (ja mam zawsze jakieś "ale"  :wink:  ) przy Twojej pow. to się robi parę złotych- 1800,- niemało, chyba, że to tylko na górę.

----------


## autorus

błąd w obliczeniach  :smile:  jest 300m2 (korytarze odrzuciłem) , x7zł za 2mb(właśnie wynegocjowałem) = 1050zł  :smile:

----------


## autorus

Znalazłem stronę producenta z opisem. Bo tych systemów jest kilka. 

http://pl.capricorn.pl/catalog/categories/427

----------


## Foczki

> W innym wątku wypowiadał się Henok i pisał ze pętle powinny mieć po 60m   Bo to optymalne dla niższych temperatur jak np 35st
> 
> Ogólnie nie rozumiem jednego. Po co kombinować  rozstawem rurek? Czy nie lepiej kierować się zasadą 10 łazienka, 15 kuchnia , reszta 20cm?
> 
> Powiem o co mi chodzi. 
> 
> Mamy piec kondensacyjny, i wtedy  dajemy wodę 45st , ale jak nam się zmieni i zażyczymy sobie PC, to damy już 35st. Czy uniwersalne ustawienie nie jest leprze? 
> 
> Autorus


 Po co kombinować ????? Aby osiągnąć optymalny rozkład. Każde pomieszczenie jest inne, w każdym jest inna ilość okien, inna ilość i powierzchnia ścian zewnętrznych. Odpowiednio dobrane rozstawy pozwalają na oszczędność w wydatkach na rurki przy jednoczesnym komforcie cieplnym i niższych wydatkach na ogrzewanie. To nie kombinowanie ale projektowanie !

Odnośnie wypowiedzi Henoka - prawdopodobnie chodziło o to, że przy zasilaniu niską temperaturą woda już po 60 metrach ochłodzi się do temperatury posadzki. Oczywiście zależy to od wielu czynników, prędkości przepływu, izolacji itp. ale taka była zapewne idea. Ja nie kieruje się ani 60 metrami ani 100 ani 120 przy projektowaniu. Powinno być tyle ile powinno być  :smile:  A ile to znów zależy od średnicy rurek, prędkości przepływu i zrównoważenia przepływu w całej instalacji oraz od zapotrzebowania na ciepło pomieszczenia, rodzaju posadzki wielkości dostępnej powierzchni posadzki i jej przewodności. Dopiero uwzględnienie tych wszystkich czynników daje nam w odpowiedzi i rozstaw i długość rurek.

Się rozpisałem, ale zawsze mnie ponosi jak widzę "co 10, 15 i 20".

----------


## autorus

No wiesz ale jak z obliczeń wyjdzie 17,5cm to ja i tak nie jestem w stanie tak rozłożyć. Choćby dla tego ze listwy nie mają takich rozstawów. 
A czemu musisz ustawiać rozstawami? Nie można przepływami? Bo rozumiem ze każdy pokój będzie miał inny rozstaw.

----------


## Foczki

Ograniczenia są zarówno do rozstawów (skok co 5 cm) jak i do przepływów (prędkości i oporów). Oczywiście że można regulować wszystko tylko w pewnym zakresie. Jeżeli kończy się zakres przepływu to należy zmienić rozstaw i w następnej kolejności dzielić pętle na kilka.

W domach pasywnych rozstawy nawet przy niskich temperaturach zasilania wychodzą ponad 30 cm. Problem stanowią łazienki, gdyż wymagają wyższej temperatury zasilania do uzyskania 24° (w pokojach 20°). Jak damy temperaturę zasilania poniżej 35° to nie dogrzejemy łazienek. To jest minimum projektowe. Z kolei tak "wysoka" temperatura w pomieszczeniach dobrze zaizolowanych z posadzką ceramiczną daje rozstawy nawet po 50 cm.

Czasy "Panie damy 15 cm i będzie dobrze" już minęły, kiedy to domy były ocieplane 5 lub 10 cm warstwą styropianu i nikt nie słyszał o rekuperatorach czy oknach o k<1,1. Zbyt ciepła posadzka jest powodem problemów z krążeniem i puchnięcia nóg nie mówiąc o dyskomforcie cieplnym jak się po takim czymś chodzi. Posadzka ma  być ledwie letnia, około 23°. Taka, że nie czuć na niej ani chłodu ani ciepła.

Paradoksalnie w domach pasywnych wręcz wskazane jest unikanie przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym ceramiki w pokojach. Optymalnie do wyregulowania całej instalacji jest położenie deski w pokojach (do 1 cm) oraz ceramiki w łazienkach. Wtedy deska będzie stanowić dodatkowy opór i możemy zamiast co 50 cm (!) układać rurki co 25 cm. Oczywiście dane są całkowicie przykładowe bowiem wszystko zależy od zapotrzebowania ciepła w pomieszczeniu.

----------


## autorus

Dzięki kolego za garść informacji  :smile:  

No ale powiedz, jak wychodzi rozstaw 35 albo 50. Przecie trzeba to zmniejszyć. Żaby nie było uczucia dyskomfortu. Z tego co np robił kolega Piczma to wyszło mu 30 a dał 25cm na zapas. 

A czy te czasy minęły że dajemy 15 i będzie dobrze? No nie wiem, wątpię. Chciałbym żeby minęły ale wątpię. 

Mam jeszcze do kolego pytanie odnośnie projektowania.

Co jest konieczne aby kolega zaczął projekt?

Bo np klient mówi , chcę pętle po 66m , i rurki muszą być rozkładane na listwach plastikowych a tam rozstaw jest co 10cm. Czyli 10, 20,30. Co wtedy wysyłasz klienta na drzewo? Wiem to na pewno jakiś oryginał jak ja  :smile:

----------


## Foczki

Tak owszem należy zmniejszyć żeby nie było zimnych pól, wtedy najlepiej ominąć wszystkie możliwe meble o poodsuwać się od ścian z rurkami.
Oczywiście w pierwszej należy obniżać temperaturę i przycinać przepływ, ale tak aby w innych pomieszczeniach czegoś nie zabrakło.
W sprawie projektów proszę na pw, tu staram się doradzać i nie chcę śmiecić w wątku.

----------


## autorus

Dzięki za odpowiedz na pw. 

A mam jeszcze takie pytanie czy podłogówkę projektuje się tak samo jeśli:
- mamy inne grubości wylewki ( np 8cm i 28cm betonu) ?
- czy warto robić podłogówkę w spiżarni przy kuchni? 8m2 Tak sobie myślałem że nie warto bo tam powinno być chłodniej. Ale pomiędzy kuchnia a spiżarnią będą otwarte drzwi cały czas. ( nie ma tego jeszcze w projekcie)
- co z garażem? Czytałem kolegi post w którym proponował podłogówkę w garażu. 

Autorus

----------


## Foczki

W spiżarniach nie warto, nie projektuje się.

W garażu mamy dwie opcje:
- nie ogrzewamy - ale bardzo dobrze zaizolowany, bramy segmentowe szczelne z zaizolowanymi mostkami, izolacja również od strony domu (między domem a garażem). Wtedy nie dajemy izolacji na posadzkę i garaż jest ogrzewany od gruntu. Pozwala to na utrzymanie dodatniej temperatury w garażu.
- ogrzewamy - może być zarówno podłogowo jak i grzejnikiem tradycyjnym. Liczy się tak samo jak pozostałe pomieszczenia. Samochód może śmiało jeździć po rurkach, nie jedna szafa bywa cięższa albo wanna z wodą w porównaniu do nacisku koła i w dodatku gumowego.

Co do grubości wylewki - jej grubość wpływa na opór nad rurkami dlatego im grubsza wylewka tym gęściej położone rurki. Wpływ grubości jednak nie jest aż tak duży jak w przypadku różnicy pomiędzy ceramiką a deską.

----------


## autorus

Wstępnie mam już ustalone co gdzie. Ale teraz to trzeba będzie dokładnie, że tak powiem nawet bardzo dokładnie to ustalić  :smile: 

To jeszcze jedno pytanko, jak sprawa ze stropami betonowymi. Bo tak sie zastanawiałem, taki strop przecież grzeje w dwie strony. Czyli działa jako ogrzewanie podłogowe i jednocześnie sufitowe? Czy jednak konieczne jest styropian na taki strop?  jak to sie rozwiązuje?

----------


## Piczman

1 dom i 2 kondygnacje, należy je oddzielić akustycznie i przy okazji zmniejszyć przenikanie ciepła w dół.
Daj ten styropian .

----------


## autorus

Oj chyba będę musiał.

Ale czy nie lepiej dać styro od spodu tj podklejać? Szkoda trochę tej akumulacji   :sad:

----------


## Conrad&Beata

szybkie pytanie, po ilu dniach od wylania wygrzewać jastrych i czy obowiązkowo trzeba to robić?

----------


## Piczman

> szybkie pytanie, po ilu dniach od wylania wygrzewać jastrych i czy obowiązkowo trzeba to robić?


Wygrzewać trzeba jeśli układasz płytki w ciągu kilku miesięcy od wylania jastrychu.
Dłuższa przerwa to mniejsze prawdopodobieństwo problemów spowodowanych brakiem takiej praktyki.

Poza tym wygrzewanie trwa dość krótko i nie jest zbytnio kłopotliwe więc lepiej to zrobić, choćby po to aby odparowała cała wilgoć, po położeniu np. gresu będzie trwało dość długo.

----------


## kulca

po 2 tyg chyba najwcześniej można zacząć grzać

----------


## 1950

28, Twoja wola ale polecam

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Może już było, na razie nie trafiłem (jestem na tysięcznym poście z tego wątku). 

W przypadku zestawu obniżającego temperaturę na wejściu podłogówki, składającego się ze zaworu mieszającego 3d i pompy, w jaki sposób steruje się pompą? Włącza się ją na stałe, by pracowała przez cały okres użytkowania (również latem), czy powinna być w jakiś sposób sterowana (i załączać się na przykład wówczas, kiedy kocioł gazowy załącza swoją własną pompę, obsługującą grzejniki)?
Innymi słowy - W jakim cyklu pracuje dodatkowa pompa, zastosowana w układzie mieszającym?

----------


## fenix2

pawelpiwowarczyk popmpa od podłogówki powinna w zasadzie pracować cały czas (jeżeli oczywiście pracuje kocioł i mamy gorącą wodę). 
Czyli staerowanie zalezna od kotła gazowego.  Alogiczne latem jezeli wyłączysz piec (nie chcesz grzać bo za ciepło) pompa przestaje działać.

----------


## bajcik

mnie ciekawi czy pompa włączona latem ma jakiś odczuwalny wpływ na komfort. W teorii powinna wyrównywać temperatury w pomieszczeniach i np transportować ciepło z nagrzanej podłogi w salonie do łazienki.

----------


## jasiek71

> mnie ciekawi czy pompa włączona latem ma jakiś odczuwalny wpływ na komfort. W teorii powinna wyrównywać temperatury w pomieszczeniach i np transportować ciepło z nagrzanej podłogi w salonie do łazienki.


większy sens będzie miało wkręcenie grzałki do grzejnika drabinkowego, ilość zużytego prądu się nie zmieni a przynajmniej efekt będzie odczuwalny i brak zawilgotniałych ręczników

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Pewnie ktoś mnie znów nazwie teoretykiem, ale zastanawiam się, co się dzieje w układzie, kiedy pompa w kotle się wyłączy, a pompa od podłogówki będzie pracowała przez cały czas?
  Czy woda w odnodze z grzejnikami tradycyjnymi nie zacznie płynąć w drugą stronę? Czym by to mogło skutkować?



 Najbardziej interesują mnie opinie praktyków. Jak, w rzeczywistości, podłącza się (elektrycznie) taką pompę i czym takie podłączenie skutkuje?

----------


## autorus

To ja mam dylemat w sprawie podłogówki i akumulacyjności. Rozmawiałem na innym forum z kolego Bajbag. 

W skrócie:

 jakiej grubości macie płytę grzejną i jak z perspektywy czasu oceniacie te grubość?

JA planowałem albo 
1. płyta 20cm betonu, potem kable grzeje , potem wylewka 7cm betonu.
2. płyta 20cm betonu, potem 3cm styro i folia aluminiowa, potem kable grzejne, potem wylewka 7cm.

----------


## DEZET

> To ja mam dylemat w sprawie podłogówki i akumulacyjności. Rozmawiałem na innym forum z kolego Bajbag. 
> 
> W skrócie:
> 
>  jakiej grubości macie płytę grzejną i jak z perspektywy czasu oceniacie te grubość?
> 
> JA planowałem albo 
> 1. płyta 20cm betonu, potem kable grzeje , potem wylewka 7cm betonu.
> 2. płyta 20cm betonu, potem 3cm styro i folia aluminiowa, potem kable grzejne, potem wylewka 7cm.


Moim zdaniem pkt.1 odpada. Brak izolacji cieplnej w dół i ogrzewasz niejako ziemię pod domem.
Pkt.2 - zamiast 3 cm styropianu dużo więcej, min. 10cm.

----------


## autorus

> Moim zdaniem pkt.1 odpada. Brak izolacji cieplnej w dół i ogrzewasz niejako ziemię pod domem.
> Pkt.2 - zamiast 3 cm styropianu dużo więcej, min. 10cm.


Faktycznie nie dopisałem ze całość stoi na 30cm styro, moja wina.

----------


## autorus

> Akurat pkt.1 jest koronny u* autorus-a,*dom będzie stał na izolowanej płycie fundamentowej,także pod płytą będzie miał spoooro styro 
> Po części jestem ciekawy odpowiedzi ale ja stawiam na pkt.1 i raczej tak będę miał(rurki zamiast kabli),akumulacja to pikna sprawa a z bezwładnością da się żyć


I znów za szybko piszę. Oczywiście będą rurki. Skoncentrowałem się na grubości. Arturo72 załatwiasz sobie zwrot vat ze styro?

----------


## autorus

I rurek  :smile:   A ze stali to nie wiedziałem.

----------


## DEZET

> .... Arturo72 załatwiasz sobie zwrot vat ze styro?


Jestem właśnie po złożeniu papierów o zwrot vat (ciekawe kiedy dostanę- do pół roku można czekać;( ). Do zwrotu nie weszły folie, membrana, gwoździe, kołki, siatka zbrojeniowa do ociepleń, więźba dachowa (bo już była z 7%vat), płyty OSB. Urząd może jeszcze coś wykreślić... oby nie.

----------


## zarowa2

w końcu mialem chwile czasu i poskladalem wszystko mysle ze będzie dzialac 
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...a3e1dcbcb.html
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...21816ee25.html
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...36c5237ba.html

----------


## DEZET

> w końcu mialem chwile czasu i poskladalem wszystko mysle ze będzie dzialac 
> http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/7e61447a3e1dcbcb.html
> http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/b809e7121816ee25.html
> http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/c54a70836c5237ba.html


Na moje oko, to nieczysty montaż- po co tyle kolan w instalacji?
Jeszcze sobie nad tym posiedzę i popatrzę, bo trochę ...w szoku jestem.

----------


## zarowa2

> Na moje oko, to nieczysty montaż- po co tyle kolan w instalacji?
> Jeszcze sobie nad tym posiedzę i popatrzę, bo trochę ...w szoku jestem.


zaraz w szoku to jest moja pierwsza instalacja co   nie mialem nawet okazji zeby zobaczyc jak to robia fachowcy na codzien zajmuje sie remontami i wykonczeniami

----------


## Mr_Mabram

nie jest tak źle, ważne żeby wszysko działało jak należy  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

> zaraz w szoku to jest moja pierwsza instalacja co   nie mialem nawet okazji zeby zobaczyc jak to robia fachowcy na codzien zajmuje sie remontami i wykonczeniami


Działać to będzie , ale czy będzie dobrze działać. Sorki, ale wydaje mi się ten montaż nieprzemyślany.
Moje uwagi do fotek:
1.  niepotrzebne kryzowanie rur do grzejnika, spokojnie przy tej odległości od pompki można było puścić od razu cienką rurką. Jedno zbędne kolano przy   
     górnym podejściu do grzejnika- trzeba było od grzejnika od razu puścić z jednym kolanem poziomo i potem do góry.
2, 3.  Bezsensowna plątanina rur, kolanek i trójników między rozdzielaczami- chyba coś Ci tam nie wychodziło i się trochę... poplątały :wink: 
         A te rurki w peszlu to nie wiem.. wiszące takie.

----------


## zarowa2

> Działać to będzie , ale czy będzie dobrze działać. Sorki, ale wydaje mi się ten montaż nieprzemyślany.
> Moje uwagi do fotek:
> 1.  niepotrzebne kryzowanie rur do grzejnika, spokojnie przy tej odległości od pompki można było puścić od razu cienką rurką. Jedno zbędne kolano przy   
>      górnym podejściu do grzejnika- trzeba było od grzejnika od razu puścić z jednym kolanem poziomo i potem do góry.
> 2, 3.  Bezsensowna plątanina rur, kolanek i trójników między rozdzielaczami- chyba coś Ci tam nie wychodziło i się trochę... poplątały
>          A te rurki w peszlu to nie wiem.. wiszące takie.


w sumie masz racje jak teraz patrze na fotki to troche inaczej bym zrobil  zreszta itak wszystko bedzie zabudowane  nikt nie bedzie widzial tej plataniny wazne zeby wszystko dzialalo a  rurki beda zamocowane jak skonicze

----------


## DEZET

> w sumie masz racje jak teraz patrze na fotki to troche inaczej bym zrobil  zreszta itak wszystko bedzie zabudowane  nikt nie bedzie widzial tej plataniny wazne zeby wszystko dzialalo a  rurki beda zamocowane jak skonicze


Mnie nie chodzi o wygląd , bo domyśliłem się, że to będzie zabudowane, ale chodziło mi o upraszczanie instalacji- mniej kolan, redukcji- mniejsze opory instalacji, czyli np. pompka może działać na 1 biegu zamiast na 2-im.
I tym się kierowałem pisząc swoje uwagi. Powodzenia w "odpalaniu" instalacji.

----------


## Foczki

> Pewnie ktoś mnie znów nazwie teoretykiem, ale zastanawiam się, co się dzieje w układzie, kiedy pompa w kotle się wyłączy, a pompa od podłogówki będzie pracowała przez cały czas?
>   Czy woda w odnodze z grzejnikami tradycyjnymi nie zacznie płynąć w drugą stronę? Czym by to mogło skutkować?
> 
> 
> 
>  Najbardziej interesują mnie opinie praktyków. Jak, w rzeczywistości, podłącza się (elektrycznie) taką pompę i czym takie podłączenie skutkuje?


Popłynie w kaloryfery tyłem, dlatego montuje się zawory zwrotne. A czym skutkuje? No nagrzaniem się kaloryferów ale nieznacznie. W niektórych sytuacjach może to być strata ciepła np na najbliższym grzejniku w kotłowni której wcale nie planowaliśmy grzać.

----------


## Foczki

> w końcu mialem chwile czasu i poskladalem wszystko mysle ze będzie dzialac 
> http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...a3e1dcbcb.html
> http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...21816ee25.html
> http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...36c5237ba.html


Pięknie  :smile:  i gratuluje samodzielności
zaraz mi się przypomniało moje pierwsze lutowanie  :smile:

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> Popłynie w kaloryfery tyłem, dlatego montuje się zawory zwrotne. A czym skutkuje? No nagrzaniem się kaloryferów ale nieznacznie. W niektórych sytuacjach może to być strata ciepła np na najbliższym grzejniku w kotłowni której wcale nie planowaliśmy grzać.


Przeglądnąłem instrukcję obsługi kotła i znalazłem coś takiego:



Myślę, że podłączenie pompy podłogówki do przekaźnika nr 1, ustawionego w tryb 1 lub 3, rozwiąże sprawę.
Nie będzie woda krążyć w podłodze po próżnicy.

----------


## DEZET

> Przeglądnąłem instrukcję obsługi kotła i znalazłem coś takiego:
> 
> 
> 
> Myślę, że podłączenie pompy podłogówki do przekaźnika nr 1, ustawionego w tryb 1 lub 3, rozwiąże sprawę.
> Nie będzie woda krążyć w podłodze po próżnicy.


Jedynie trzeba tą płytkę dokupić i zamontować, ale to już drobiazg  :wink:

----------


## Maron79

Przeczytałem wątek o podłogówce

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...%C4%99d%C3%B3w

Oto moje wnioski dla tych, którym się nie chce czytać.

1. Najlepszy i najmniej problematyczny układ to podłogówka w całym domu (czytaj bez grzejników).
2. Chcąc zrobić dobrze trzeba wiedzieć co chce się zrobić czyli najpierw obliczenia w OZC zapotrzebowania na ciepło, a potem projekt.
3. Na podłogówkę można położyć prawie wszystko łącznie z dywanem i parkietem, trzeba tylko uwzględnić to w obliczeniach.
4. Temperatura podłogi w dobrze zrobionej instalacji jest 2-3 oC wyższa od temperatury pomieszczeń, nie trzeba dopłacać do paneli podłogowych przystosowanych do ogrzewania podłogowego, bo każdy panel zniesie te temperatury (latem słońce częstuje nasze panele dużo mocniej) .
5. Z m2 podłogówki możemy uzyskać od 50 do 120 W w zależności od rozstawu rurek i temperatury zasilania.
6. W dobrze ocieplonym domu obliczeniowy rozstaw rurek może przekraczać nawet 50 cm, ale nie ma co przeginać. Optymalny rozstaw to 20 - 30 cm w zależności od wykończenia podłogi. Większy rozstaw spowoduje, że możemy wyczuwać strefy ciepłe i zimne( ... ale jak komuś nie przeszkadza :cool: )
7. Pętle powinny być podobnej długości, optimum to 60 - 70 m ( z krążka 200 m 3 pętle i mało odpadów).
8. Pompka zasilająca podłogówkę powinna pracować cały czas, a regulacja grzania powinna być realizowana przez mieszacz (wersja full wypas to mieszacz z termostatem + regulator pogodowy).
9. Dla żywotności kotła gazowego lepiej zastosować dodatkowy zbiornik wody i z niego zasilać podłogówkę, pozwoli to zmniejszyć częstotliwość załączania się kotła i pozwoli pracować ze znamionową sprawnością.
10. Optymalna temperatura obliczeniowa to 35/25 oC przy temperaturze zewnętrznej -20 oC(zależy od strefy) pozwoli na zasilanie podłogówki przez większość czasu temperaturą w granicach 25 - 30 oC.
11. Przyjęcie niższej temperatury obliczeniowej niż 35/25 oC spowoduje, ze będziemy mieli problemy z dogrzaniem łazienki, jeśli ktoś lubi kilka stopni cieplej niż w reszcie domu.
12. Drabinki grzejnikowe w łazienkach zasilamy z osobnej pętli z rozdzielacza, jak jeszcze za mało mocy to można zastosować grzałki elektrycznej lub dodatkowo zastosować ogrzewanie ścienne.

Zatrzymam się na chwilę przy ogrzewaniu ściennym. Jeśli się dobrze orientuję to przy ogrzewaniu ściennym rurki umieszczone są w 6-cio centymetrowej warstwie tynku. Gdyby tak w ścianie z silikatu wyciąć bruzdy i w te bruzdy wkleić pętle ogrzewania i na to płytki ??? Tynk jest chyba potrzebny do akumulacji ciepła w ścianach z BK lub innego ytonga ale silikat tego już nie potrzebuje. Co wy na to???

----------


## autorus

Fajnie to podsumowałeś.   Hm chciałbyś dać 6cm tynku?

----------


## Maron79

> Fajnie to podsumowałeś.   Hm chciałbyś dać 6cm tynku?


Chciałbym tynku wcale nie dawać tylko  rurki schować w bruzdach w ścianie z silikatu i na to kafelki :wink:

----------


## autorus

Za prosto kombinujesz. Ja bym jednak zrobił w podłodze.

----------


## mr6319

Koledzy mam pytanko.
Ogrzewanie z Pieca kondensacyjnego Viessmann 200. Grzejniki ( obieg 1) i podłogówka (obieg 2). Obydwa obiegi przez okres letni wyłączone. 
Chciałem załączyć podłogówkę żeby zmienić temperaturę w domu i po załączeniu grzania tylko w obiegu 2 zaczęły też grzać grzejniki. Co z tym fantem zrobić?

----------


## fenix2

> po załączeniu grzania tylko w obiegu 2 zaczęły też grzać grzejniki. Co z tym fantem zrobić?


Nikt nie jest jasnowidzem wrzuć schemat twojej instalacji. Widocznie woda cepła z obiegu podłogówki dostaje się do kaloryferów.

----------


## Maron79

> Za prosto kombinujesz. Ja bym jednak zrobił w podłodze.


Podłogówka w łazience to podstawa, ale przy małej łazience sama podłogówka może nie wystarczyć. Ogrzewanie ścienne miałoby dodatkowo wspomóc ogrzewanie podłogowe (chyba Henok też tak ma). Kombinuję tylko, jak te rurki umieścić w ścianie, żeby nie pakować na to jeszcze tynku tylko przykleić kafelki. Teoretyczne nie powinno być problemów, ciekawe co na mój pomysł powiedziałaby  praktyka? Może  :jaw drop:

----------


## autorus

A nie prościej zamówić projekt i nie bawić się w taka partyzantkę? Jak tak mam zamiar zrobić. Hm powiem tak, nie wyobrażam sobie innego rozwiązania.

----------


## Maron79

Słuszne podejście do tematu. Ja mam jeszcze trochę czasu, żeby poteoretyzować, jak geodeta się spisze to w grudniu będę miał działkę, projekt upatrzony, ale czeka na adaptację. Ogrzewanie ścienne to praktyczne dobrze zrobiona podłogówka, użytkownicy sobie chwalą.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRsj2N6AfLM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNcox...eature=related
Jestem zwolennikiem prostych rozwiązań, chociaż czasem mogłoby się wydawać inaczej.

----------


## tomo21

Witam!
Ma ktoś może jakieś table dotyczące zastosowania rury 20/2.25 w podłogówce i mocy możliwych do uzyskania?

----------


## ferrit

Mam pytanie. Do podłogówki chcę zastosować na parterze i na poddaszu rozdzielacze 7 sekcyjne - po 1 kpl. na kondygnację. Oba będą połączone główną rurą zasilającą i powrotną fi-28. Zasilać je będzie 1 pompa obiegowa. Podpowiedzcie w co powinny być wyposażone te rozdzielacze ? (rotametry, zawory, końcówki spustowe, odpowieczniki itp). Jeszcze jedno: pompa ciepła będzie w piwnicy. Czy przed rozdzielaczem na parterze, czyli w piwnicy na głównych rurach zasilającej i powrotnej mogę zamontować trójnik i puścić rurę 1/2' do pomieszczenia w piwnicy - suszarni do grzejnika. Oczywiście za tym trójnikiem zawór otwierany tylko wtedy jak suszarnia będzie używana. Nie zależy mi na wysokiej temp w suszarni chodzi mi o to, czy sam obieg wody CO będzie ok, czy może lepiej ten grzejnik dołączyć do rozdzielacza na parterze i przy grzejniku dać zawór.

----------


## autorus

Wiem ze się powtórzę ale nie lepiej zamówić projekt ? Wszystko będziesz miał wyliczone. A kosztuje w stosunku do ogrzewania grosze.

----------


## mirma

Z tego co mi wiadomo rozdzielacze zazwyczaj mają wszystko co Ci będzie potrzebne. Droższa wersja to ta z przepływomierzami.

----------


## ferrit

Ja wiem jakie są wersje, z czym one sąa ale czy te droższe są konieczne ? Czy są konieczne rotametry ? Czy jest konieczny odpowiecznik na parterze skoro na poddaszu w rozdzielaczu będzie ? Po co zawór spustowy ? Proszę o wytłumaczenie ?

----------


## 1950

poczytaj i pomyśl, co, na co Ci będzie potrzebne,

----------


## kulca

przy dobrze zaprojektowanej podłogówce rotametry uważam za zbędne, jedynie termostaty/zwykłe zawory do ew. możliwości zamknięcia jakiegoś obiegu
pisze to na podstawie własnego domu, rotametry mam odkręcone na maxa, w sumie nic nie pokazują, grzeje w każdym pomieszczeniu tak jak zostało to zaprojektowane, projekt kosztował mnie 488 zł, uważam że były to dobrze zainwestowane pieniądze

----------


## mariankossy

> przy dobrze zaprojektowanej podłogówce rotametry uważam za zbędne, jedynie termostaty/zwykłe zawory do ew. możliwości zamknięcia jakiegoś obiegu
> p*isze to na podstawie własnego domu, rotametry mam odkręcone na maxa, w sumie nic nie pokazują,* grzeje w każdym pomieszczeniu tak jak zostało to zaprojektowane, projekt kosztował mnie 488 zł, uważam że były to dobrze zainwestowane pieniądze


..... i to jest najlepsze, że nic nie pokazują :smile:

----------


## kulca

przepływ jest mały, cała podłogówka grzeje na pompie piecowej, jak pozakręcałem obiegi zostawiając jeden, to wtedy rotametr coś tam się ruszył  :smile:

----------


## piegoosek

> Koledzy mam pytanko.
> Ogrzewanie z Pieca kondensacyjnego Viessmann 200. Grzejniki ( obieg 1) i podłogówka (obieg 2). Obydwa obiegi przez okres letni wyłączone. 
> Chciałem załączyć podłogówkę żeby zmienić temperaturę w domu i po załączeniu grzania tylko w obiegu 2 zaczęły też grzać grzejniki. Co z tym fantem zrobić?


Mam to samo. W moim piecu Vitodens 200W nie potrafie wlaczyc tylko podlogowki albo tylko grzejnikow. Wlaczam jeden obieg, zaczynaja grzac oba
Piec ma 2 odzielne obiegi: grzejniki(pompa w piecu) + podlogowka(mieszacz+oddzielna pompa+automatyka z pieca). Piec tez ma oddzielny obieg na grzanie wody.
Pozdrawiam
Pawel

----------


## piegoosek

Czy to dobrze, ze przeplyw jest maly?
U mnie jest podobnie, tzn rotametry nic nie pokazuja, nawet jak zostawie odkrecony tylko 1 obwod, ale jakis przeplyw jest, bo niektore obwody grzeja, obawiam sie, ze pompa jest za slaba.....

Pozdrawiam
Pawel

----------


## ferrit

> Jeszcze jedno: pompa ciepła będzie w piwnicy. Czy przed rozdzielaczem na parterze, czyli w piwnicy na głównych rurach zasilającej i powrotnej mogę zamontować trójnik i puścić rurę 1/2' do pomieszczenia w piwnicy - suszarni do grzejnika. Oczywiście za tym trójnikiem zawór otwierany tylko wtedy jak suszarnia będzie używana. Nie zależy mi na wysokiej temp w suszarni chodzi mi o to, czy sam obieg wody CO będzie ok, czy może lepiej ten grzejnik dołączyć do rozdzielacza na parterze i przy grzejniku dać zawór.


A co z tym grzejnikiem ?

----------


## kulca

> Czy to dobrze, ze przeplyw jest maly?
> U mnie jest podobnie, tzn rotametry nic nie pokazuja, nawet jak zostawie odkrecony tylko 1 obwod, ale jakis przeplyw jest, bo niektore obwody grzeja, obawiam sie, ze pompa jest za slaba.....
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Pawel


a czy pomieszczenia są dobrze ogrzane? Jeśli tak to jest OK

----------


## edde

może kwestia producenta i parametrów rotametrów? jakiej firmy to macie? moje kan-owskie i bez problemu pokazują przepływ, od 0,6l/min wzwyż, nie pamiętam do 2 czy 3 litrów, cała podłogówka (~160m2, chyba 800mb rury, dwa rozdzielacze na jednym pionie) na jednej pompie grundfos alpha2 25-40 w trybie auto na 14-18W czyli odpowiednik ciut wiecej niż pierwszy bieg zwykłej pompy trzystopniowej

----------


## swistak81

Mi też pokazują. A rozdzielacze mam jakieś z Allegro. Jak wszystko poodkręcam to na każdym mam ok 1-1,5 litr/min.
Obwody mam dość zbliżone długościami 40-55m. W sumie niecałe 600mb.
A tak na marginesie - rotametrami się nie kręci (mimo iż można nimi zamknąć obieg, ale wówczas po jego wkręceniu wskaźnik nie jest na swoim miejscu i pokazuje głupoty). Dławić powinno się powrót.

----------


## kulca

przyjrzałem się dokładnie, wcześniej jakoś nie zwróciłem uwagi że coś pokazują, od 0,5 do 1, rozdzielacz Kusmet, pewnie wynika to że pompa piecowa (vaillant turbotec) ma około 1000m do napędzenia

----------


## fenix2

Wszystko zależy od powierzchni podłogówki mocy pompy i od długości poszczególnych obwodów przy 80-100m pętlach może być problem. No i rotametry z odpowiednim zakresem powinny być.

----------


## edde

> ...
> A tak na marginesie - rotametrami się nie kręci (mimo iż można nimi zamknąć obieg, ale wówczas po jego wkręceniu wskaźnik nie jest na swoim miejscu i pokazuje głupoty). Dławić powinno się powrót.


 a to już zależy od rodzaju rozdzielacza i jego wyposażenia, rotametrami jak najbardziej się kręci w celu regulacji przepływu, a same rotametry mogą byc zamontowane zarówno na zasilaniu jak i na powrocie

----------


## Piczman

Koledze chyba chodziło o zawory na dolnej powrotnej zazwyczaj belce.
Tyle tylko że one powinny pracować tylko w 2 pozycjach, zamknięty---> otwarty .
Do tego zostały stworzone.
Rotametry zaś dławią przepływ dzięki czemu możemy zmieniać ilość energii dostarczanej daną pętlą .
Tyle tylko że niska temp. zasilania a o taką tu walczymy znacznie utrudnia tego typu wysterowanie .
Dlatego ważne jest tu aby dopasować rozstaw rurek do zapotrzebowania na ciepło .

----------


## daroski

Pozdrawiam wszystkie Muratorki i Muratorów. Wybaczcie jeśli już o tym było w tym wątku (pewnie tak), ale nie zdążę przeczytać tych ponad stu stron, a mój hydraulik czeka na decyzję z kluczem francuskim w dłoni. Podobnie jak wielu z Was wybrałem wariant podłogówki we wszystkich pomieszczeniach. Napiszcie jak poradziliście sobie wtedy z grzejnikami w łazienkach, które jednak chciałbym mieć. Wiem, że można włączyć je do obwodu podłogówki, ale będą raczej letnie. Można je grzać prądem, ale trochę szkoda forsy. Jak to zrobić najprościej, żeby były wystarczająco ciepłe, a jednocześnie, żeby nie skomplikować układu? Piec będzie na paliwo stałe.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Piczman

> Można je grzać prądem, ale trochę szkoda forsy.


Po co Ci są potrzebne grzejniki w łazienkach ?

----------


## mirma

Co tu grzać prądem i po co? Chyba że w okresach przejściowych. 
W łazience i tak położysz ogrzewanie na podłodze.  Grzejnik pełni rolę suszarki. W łazience dajesz min 2 obwody . Ogrzewanie podłogowe i drugi zasilanie grzejnika

----------


## autorus

nie ma to jak przyzwyczajenie   :smile:

----------


## daroski

> Co tu grzać prądem i po co? Chyba że w okresach przejściowych. 
> W łazience i tak położysz ogrzewanie na podłodze.  Grzejnik pełni rolę suszarki. W łazience dajesz min 2 obwody . Ogrzewanie podłogowe i drugi zasilanie grzejnika


Ale grzejnik będzie zasilany wodą o jakiej temperaturze? Tej z podłogówki? Nie będzie za chłodny, aby pełnił swoją funkcję?

Pytacie po co mi te grzejniki w łazienkach. Czyli co? Nie robić? A na czym suszyć ... ręczniki?

----------


## kulca

ja mam grzejniki łazienkowe drabinkowe podłączone do rozdzielacza, tam gdzie rurki podłogówki, jak piec grzeje to są letnie (już przy zasilaniu 32-35 stopni czuć ciepło), wystarczające do wysuszenia ręczników, mam jeszcze w nich grzałki awaryjnie, jednak narazie nie było potrzeby ich użycia
przewymiaruj je, ja dałem 2x większej mocy niż z obliczeń wychodziło z racji niższej temperatury czynnika

----------


## autorus

Odnośnie grzejnika w łazience, to albo zwykła drabinka metalowa albo elektryczny. Ja bym nie podłączał do podłogówki.

----------


## Mr_Mabram

"Autorus" dlaczego mowisz że byś nie podłączał grzejnika łazienkowego pod rozdzielacz?
Mam tak u siebie i uważam to za w miarę dobre rozwiązanie. Jak kolega wyżej napisał trzeba go tylko przewymiarować. 
Nic nie szkodzi na przeszkodzie kupienia ładnej drabinki o wysokości chociażby 1,7m  :smile: 
Taki sposób podłączenia eliminuje komplikację układu (chociażby dodatkowa pompa).

----------


## zarowa2

[QUOTE=zarowa2;4896224]dzieki ale to jest troche iny uklad-chyba mysle ze trzeba to polaczyc tak


chyba miales racje z tym podłączeniem  podlogowki bo wczoraj włączyłem pompe i zamiast mieszac w górnej belce ciepla wode z zimna pompa pcha wode zimna w zasilanie od pieca hehehe trzeba będzie przerobić człowiek uczy się na blendach. grzejniki dzialaja   bez zadnego problemu.moze macie jakieś pomysły zeby to przerobić zeby dzialalo tak jak powinno

----------


## autorus

> "Autorus" dlaczego mowisz że byś nie podłączał grzejnika łazienkowego pod rozdzielacz?
> Mam tak u siebie i uważam to za w miarę dobre rozwiązanie. Jak kolega wyżej napisał trzeba go tylko przewymiarować. 
> Nic nie szkodzi na przeszkodzie kupienia ładnej drabinki o wysokości chociażby 1,7m 
> Taki sposób podłączenia eliminuje komplikację układu (chociażby dodatkowa pompa).


Chodzi mi o to , że lepiej zrobić założyć grzejnik elektryczny. Nie trzeba będzie nic zmieniać także latem.

----------


## Piczman

> ja mam grzejniki łazienkowe drabinkowe podłączone do rozdzielacza, tam gdzie rurki podłogówki, jak piec grzeje to są letnie (już przy zasilaniu 32-35 stopni czuć ciepło),


No i tu jest cały szkopuł bo np. u mnie temp. zasilania przez 80 % okresu grzewczego wynosi 24 C !

Dla zasilania 35-40 C to oczywiste że warto dać dodatkową pętlę dla takiego grzejnika .

----------


## kulca

> No i tu jest cały szkopuł bo np. u mnie temp. zasilania przez 80 % okresu grzewczego wynosi 24 C !
> 
> Dla zasilania 35-40 C to oczywiste że warto dać dodatkową pętlę dla takiego grzejnika .


tak, przeliczając średnią temperaturę wyjdzie mi 25-28 stopni, ale w nocy jak temperatura zewn. spada pogodówka podnosi temperaturę zasilania, przy -2 mam chyba 33 stopnie, i wtedy następuje suszenie ręczników  :smile: , generalnie ogrzewanie mam zaprojektowane na 40/35 przy -20 na dworze

----------


## Piczman

Odnośnie suszenia to przy sprawnej wentylacji wystarczy sznurek, nic więcej .
Moja podłogówka ma zasilanie 28 C przy -20 C za oknem.
Masakra jakaś  :wink:

----------


## swistak81

Ja też mam grzejnik wpięty jako osobna pętla. No cóż powiem, nie jest zimny. Ale nawet letni też nie jest (przy 0* na zewnątrz).
Zasilanie podłogówki 25st (minimum z kondensata) i muszę go na razie okresowo wyłączać (jeszcze nie ogarnąłem sterownika) bo ta temp. to już za dużo.
Ale!
1. Nawet taka temp. pozwala na bardzo szybkie suszenie ręczników (choć jak zauważyli koledzy, nie bez znaczenia jest oczywiście wentylacja).
2. Drabinkę wziąłem największą jaka była (1650x650) nie patrząc na projekt - duużo miejsca na suszenie.
3. Mam w niej grzałkę elektryczną. Dogrzewam w razie potrzeby dla kąpania dzidziusia  :smile:  - bardzo wygodne!

----------


## kulca

Piczman, Swistak81 jakie macie teraz temperatury w domu?

----------


## Piczman

Normalnie 22 C a w weekendy 23 C.
Po imprezie ze śniadaniem robi się powyżej 25 C i bardzo powoli spada  :smile: 

Teraz zasilanie 24 C przy +2 C za oknem .

----------


## kulca

to pięknie, ja staram się 24 utrzymywać, zasilanie teraz 32 stopnie idzie, jednak technologia domu energooszczędnego pokazuje na Twoim przykładzie że warto

----------


## autorus

odnosnie garazu to ja nie che ogrzewac. Choc konstruktor mnie namawia, zeby dac ocieplenie od podlogi, ze niby jakas wilgoc wychodzi.

----------


## edde

> to pięknie, ja staram się 24 utrzymywać, zasilanie teraz 32 stopnie idzie, jednak technologia domu energooszczędnego pokazuje na Twoim przykładzie że warto


daje i to niemało, ja przy domu powiedzmy standardowym takich temp. zewn. mam ~25-26 na zasilaniu, ze cztery stopnie mniej na powrocie a w domu 21, jeszcze się mamię teorią ze to pierwszy prawdziwy sezon (prawdziwy bo zamieszkany właśnie a poprzedni to budowlany, po tynkach i posadzkach,  dogrzewany do 15-17st)

----------


## kulca

ja mam 15cm styro na scianach, 20 pod posadzką, tyle ze 165m2 w jednym poziomie, i jeszcze wymiennika nie zabudowałem, narazie sama wentylacja mechaniczna zimno nawiewa, liczę że z rekuperatorem będzie lepiej  :smile: 
tyle że przy 21 nam zimno, w blokach wychowani jesteśmy, więc 24 to dla nas temperatura komfortowa

----------


## Kramarz Józef

Może takie rozwiązanie jak na filmie z gotową podłogą ...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJqDVsYY_EA

----------


## kulca

> Może takie rozwiązanie jak na filmie z gotową podłogą ...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJqDVsYY_EA


co to w ogóle ma być, wstawiłeś film pokazujący firmę, patenty, i kawałek profila alu z instalacją grzewczą elektryczna bądź wodną, żadnych szczegółów, parametrów, jak mamy się do tego odnieść?
Druga sprawa kto obecnie daje jakiekolwiek panele na ściany, to już wyszło z mody :/

----------


## autorus

faktycznie film bez sensu w tym miejscu.

----------


## jasiek71

> faktycznie film bez sensu w tym miejscu.


jest taki temat "Ogrzewanie fazowe", wcale bym się nie zdziwił jak by miał z tym coś wspólnego :wink:

----------


## DEZET

Aluminiowa ściana lub podłoga - fajnie puka  :wink:

----------


## rpilski

Czy są jakieś przeciwwskazania aby w dylatacji zamiast peszla dać na rurkę otulinę z pianki polietylenowej? Hydraulikowi skończył się peszel i nie raczył mnie o tym wcześniej poinformować. Zostały otuliny i ich wykorzystanie oszczędziłoby mi konieczności jechania do sklepu specjalnie po peszle.

----------


## odaro

> Czy są jakieś przeciwwskazania aby w dylatacji zamiast peszla dać na rurkę otulinę z pianki polietylenowej? Hydraulikowi skończył się peszel i nie raczył mnie o tym wcześniej poinformować. Zostały otuliny i ich wykorzystanie oszczędziłoby mi konieczności jechania do sklepu specjalnie po peszle.


Zazwyczaj daję się otulinę a nie peszel.

----------


## rpilski

> Zazwyczaj daję się otulinę a nie peszel.


 Aha - nie wiedziałem. W zaleceniach producentów rur to znalazłem raczej wzmianki o peszlach.
http://instalacjebudowlane.pl/pdf/110405kisan1.pdf
aczkolwiek purmo jest trochę niejednoznaczne
http://www.purmo.com/docs/Purmo-Pora...12_2009_PL.pdf
"rurki ochronne PESZEL z pianki polietylenowej" (?)

----------


## edde

ja mam wszędzie otulinę

----------


## autorus

Nawet bym nie wpadł żeby dawać peszle, ja daje wszędzie otulinę.

----------


## rpilski

> Nawet bym nie wpadł żeby dawać peszle, ja daje wszędzie otulinę.


A po co dodatkowo izolować rurkę, jeśli nie jest to w zasadzie pożądane ? No i rurki w peszlach dużo łatwiej dopasować do wycięć w profilach dylatacyjnych.

----------


## DEZET

> A po co dodatkowo izolować rurkę, jeśli nie jest to w zasadzie pożądane ? No i rurki w peszlach dużo łatwiej dopasować do wycięć w profilach dylatacyjnych.


No to sam sobie odpowiadasz na swoje pytanie. Jak duża będzie to izolacja? nie popadajmy w skrajności. 
Otulinę możesz przyciąć i nie będzie problemu z mocowaniem w profilach dylatacyjnych...i mniejsza izolacja.

----------


## odyseuszek

Nie wiem czy nie chodzi bardziej o to, że jeśli na dylatacji będą ruchu ścinające to otulina zgnieciona przez wylewkę nie pozostawia wokół rurki tych przysłowiowych 2 mm luzu, zaś peszel z uwagi na użebrowania chyba nie ulega zgnieceniu (nie sprawdzałem) i tym samym bardziej kompensuje ewentualne klawiszowanie sąsiadujących płyt.

----------


## autorus

otuliny aż tak nie zgnieciesz.

----------


## DEZET

> Nie wiem czy nie chodzi bardziej o to, że jeśli na dylatacji będą ruchu ścinające to otulina zgnieciona przez wylewkę nie pozostawia wokół rurki tych przysłowiowych 2 mm luzu, zaś peszel z uwagi na użebrowania chyba nie ulega zgnieceniu (nie sprawdzałem) i tym samym bardziej kompensuje ewentualne klawiszowanie sąsiadujących płyt.


Wyobrażasz sobie takie ruchy w dylatacji, żeby ścięły otulinę, peszel, czy samą rurkę?
 Nieźle musiałoby się wszystko ruszać :wink: 
Sprawdziłem: otulina ma grubość ścianki 6mm, można ją ścisnąć do 1mm. 
5mm luzu (w jedną stronę) starczy na wszelkie ruchy!?

----------


## noc

Zamierzam własnoręcznie wykonać ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym nowo budowanym domu. Mam nieco doświadczenia w tym temacie, jednak tylko z tradycyjnymi grzejnikami. Nie to żebym się bał, jednak jedna rzecz nie daje mi spokoju. W salonie mam zaprojektowane i wyliczone dwie pętle podłogówki. Chciałbym uniknąć dylatacji, nawet kosztem jakiegoś ryzyka związanego z pękaniem wylewki. Posadzkę można pomierzyć lub sfotografować i ewentualnie później wykonać mały remont podłogi w razie awarii (wykonać dylatację między pętlami, prawdopodobnie w miejscu pęknięcia). Jeśli ryzyko jest niewielkie to czym lepiej wyłożyć podłogę, płytką czy panelem? Dzięki za ewentualne wskazówki.

----------


## odyseuszek

Jeśli salon do 30m2 i zbliżony do kwadratu możesz próbować ale rozważyłbym  siatkę żeby w razie pęknięcia nie klawiszowało bo może przejść na płytki.

----------


## CityMatic

> Zamierzam własnoręcznie wykonać ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym nowo budowanym domu.
> W salonie mam zaprojektowane i wyliczone dwie pętle podłogówki. Chciałbym uniknąć dylatacji, nawet kosztem jakiegoś ryzyka związanego z pękaniem wylewki.   Jeśli ryzyko jest niewielkie to czym lepiej wyłożyć podłogę, płytką czy panelem?


1.Jaki jest metraż tej podłogi?
2.Można wykładać czym tylko chcesz i co Ci odpowiada tylko bezwładność takiej podłogi będzie różna.

----------


## noc

Dom w Melisie z Archonu. Salon ok. 25m2, boki o długości 5,3mx4,7m czyli dość zbliżony do kwadratu. Rozumiem że nikt nie zagwarantuje braku pęknięć, wpływa na to wiele czynników, może jednak (metalowa?) siatka ułożona na rurkach zminimalizuje ryzyko. Czy wtedy dokładać jeszcze włókienka oprócz plastyfikatorów?
  Domyślam się również że temperatura (przepływ)ustawiona na obydwu pętlach, powinna być w miarę możliwości podobna.

----------


## edde

no ja nie bardzo rozumiem: chcesz uniknąć dylatacji w salonie, pomiędzy dwoma pętlami salonu? czy też dylatacji w wejsciu do salonu, pomiędzy płytą salonu a jakiegoś przedpokoju czy kuchni?

----------


## CityMatic

> Dom w Melisie z Archonu. Salon ok. 25m2, boki o długości 5,3mx4,7m czyli dość zbliżony do kwadratu. Rozumiem że nikt nie zagwarantuje braku pęknięć, wpływa na to wiele czynników, może jednak (metalowa?) siatka ułożona na rurkach zminimalizuje ryzyko. Czy wtedy dokładać jeszcze włókienka oprócz plastyfikatorów?
>   Domyślam się również że temperatura (przepływ)ustawiona na obydwu pętlach, powinna być w miarę możliwości podobna.


Taki salon to bardzo mała powierzchnia, nie trzeba dylatacji pomiędzy obwodami grzewczymi (dwa obwody Twojego salonu tworzą jedną płytę grzewczą więc od ich różnicy temperatur nic nie popęka (chyba że jedną pętle zagrzejesz +50 *C a drugą ochłodzisz do 5*C)
Co do zbrojenia to zależy tylko od ciebie. Plastyfikator dodaje się zawsze on usuwa z zaprawy pęcherzyki powietrza i uplastycznia zaprawę - to likwiduje miejsca "izolacji" rurek ogrzewania podłogowego. Co do zbrojenia - ja zastosowałem siatkę drucianą i również włókna czemu? bo koszt włókien to 7 zł na Twój salon, a jednak wzmacniają wylewkę.

Salon w którym powinny być dylatacje to coś takiego jak na foto - Twój pozostaw bez dylatacji i będzie dobrze - oczywiście dylatacja ma być od ścian, ścianek działowych i innych pomieszczeń(holu, kuchni, przedpokoju).

----------


## noc

Chodzi oczywiście wyłącznie o salon. Dylatacje pomiędzy pomieszczeniami to oczywistość. Zastanowię się jeszcze nad siatką. Dziękuję Wam za pomoc.

----------


## fenix2

A czy przy salonie o powierzchni ~ 29m2 należy robić dylatację między obwodami ?

----------


## Piczman

Ja swojego nie dylatowałem.
Jakie wymiary ma twój salon ?

----------


## autorus

U mnie natomiast jest salon z kuchnią otwartą wiec całość to ok 60m2. Myślałem aby zrobić to jako jedną płytę.

----------


## edde

mam dwa "większe" pomieszczenia: salon z wykuszem czyli prostokąt z pierd..nikiem  :wink:  26m2 a w nim dwie pętle i pokój nad garażem - prostokąt 3,9x7,7m czyli ~30m2 i tu trzy petle: brzegowa bo trzy sciany to zewnętrzne i dwie wewnątrz, wyylewki z miksokreta z włóknem i plastyfikatorem, grubosć ~7-8cm, bez siatek, bez dylatacji pomiędzy petlami, dylatacja od ścian 8mm, w przejściach nacięcie dylatacyjne, po 1,5 roku i w drugim sezonie grzewczym nie mam żadnych negatywnych objawów, peknięć, pajęczynek, podnoszenia narożników, klawiszowania w przejściach czy czegokolwiek podobnego

----------


## fenix2

> Ja swojego nie dylatowałem.
> Jakie wymiary ma twój salon ?


Około 8,5mx3,5m.

http://gotowe-projekty-domow.pl/dp_jaworki_9.htm

----------


## DEZET

> przy takim wąskim tramwaju to lepiej dać dylatację, zalecenia podłogówki mówią że 8x4 to górna granica pojedynczej płyty


Z całym szacunkiem, ale nie przesadzałbym -właściwie mieści się w granicach normy.

----------


## gb318is

Witam wszystkich serdecznie.
Latem tego roku wykonałem ogrzewanie podłogowe według wskazówek m.in z tego forum.
Moja instalacja to na parterze  ok. 950 m alu-pex na 11 obwodach + drabinka jako 12 obwód z rozdzielacza podłogówki,
powierzchnia do ogrzani to 130 m2.Pętla maja dlugości w granicach 80-90m, tylko jedna znich wyszła 103m,
w przyszłosci chce zadaptowac poddasze gdzie będzie rozdzielacz na 7 obwowów ok.600m  alu-pex + drabinka
w łazience ok 80 m2 do ogrzania.
Źrodłem ciepła ma być kocioł na paliwo stałe z buforem sterowanym pogodowo, rozdzielacze chce zasilic poprzez jeden zawór mieszający
i jedną pompe.
Jakiej średnicy rur powinienem użyć:
           -z bufora do zaworu mieszającego
          - z zaworu do pompy
         - z pompy do rozdzielaczy
          - jaką pompe 25/60 , 25/40 czy może jeszcze inna
Za odpowiedzi z góry dziękuje.

----------


## Jacekss

u mnie od bufora aż do rozdzielaczy jest fi26

----------


## kulca

u mnie z pieca do rozdzielacza fi32

----------


## gb318is

Jacekss, Kulca a jakie to rury 26 to pewnie miedź jeżeli 32 to pex to obydwie w okolicach 1'',
do rozdzielacza włśnie taką chce dać bo sam rozdzielacz to własnie 1''.
Wyjście z bufora bedzie 1,5'' myśle aby z bufora  do zaworu mieszającego i odcinek z zaworu
do momentu rozgałeziena na 2 rozdzielacze dać 5/4'' lub 6/4''.
Pytam jak macie bo musze kupić mieszający a nie chce kupić za małego

----------


## edde

bez sensu te 1,5 czy 2 cale na linii bufor-mieszacz, tu wystarczy 1 cal, zreszta pompa, zawory 3d, filtr i zawór przy pompie i tak będzie miał 1" więc większy przekrój rury nic ci nie da poza męczarnią, 1" jest w zupełności wystarczającym przekrojem a na zaabawkach dużo też zaoszczędzisz w porównaniu z 1,5", za pompą, która będzie za zaworem mieszajacym przejdź na miedź 28 do pierwszego rozdzielacza i za nim miedź 22 do drugiego

----------


## kulca

u mnie PP, calowe przyłącze do rozdzielacza

----------


## Jacekss

u mnie fi26 PEX, też calowe przyłącza do rozdzielacza, w zbiorniku cwu mam też przyłącza 1 cal więc mi pasuje

----------


## zarowa2

> Taki salon to bardzo mała powierzchnia, nie trzeba dylatacji pomiędzy obwodami grzewczymi (dwa obwody Twojego salonu tworzą jedną płytę grzewczą więc od ich różnicy temperatur nic nie popęka (chyba że jedną pętle zagrzejesz +50 *C a drugą ochłodzisz do 5*C)
> Co do zbrojenia to zależy tylko od ciebie. Plastyfikator dodaje się zawsze on usuwa z zaprawy pęcherzyki powietrza i uplastycznia zaprawę - to likwiduje miejsca "izolacji" rurek ogrzewania podłogowego. Co do zbrojenia - ja zastosowałem siatkę drucianą i również włókna czemu? bo koszt włókien to 7 zł na Twój salon, a jednak wzmacniają wylewkę.
> 
> Salon w którym powinny być dylatacje to coś takiego jak na foto - Twój pozostaw bez dylatacji i będzie dobrze - oczywiście dylatacja ma być od ścian, ścianek działowych i innych pomieszczeń(holu, kuchni, przedpokoju).


Współczuję temu kto będzie klad płytki w salonie chyba ze masz dylatacje pod płytki zrobione

----------


## DEZET

> Współczuję temu kto będzie klad płytki w salonie chyba ze masz dylatacje pod płytki zrobione


Nie bardzo kumam o co Koledze chodziło w tym poście?! Dylatacje pod płytki?

----------


## zarowa2

> Nie bardzo kumam o co Koledze chodziło w tym poście?! Dylatacje pod płytki?


jeśli wiesz jakie płytki będziesz mial w salonie możesz sobie wymierzyć gdzie ma byc dylatacja w posadzce   wyobraź sobie ze masz  polery 60x120 masz duzy salon ,dylatacja jest na środku salonu i wychodzi centralnie po środku polera jak go nie przetniesz i nie zrobisz dylatacja czasem pęknie a jak go nawet przetniesz i zrobisz dylatacje i zafugujesz silikonem  to będzie brzydko wygladac  to samo  jest z dylatacjami np. miedzy korytarzem a pokojem dylatacja musi byc pod drzwiami

----------


## CityMatic

> jeśli wiesz jakie płytki będziesz mial w salonie możesz sobie wymierzyć gdzie ma byc dylatacja w posadzce   wyobraź sobie ze masz  polery 60x120 masz duzy salon ,dylatacja jest na środku salonu i wychodzi centralnie po środku polera jak go nie przetniesz i nie zrobisz dylatacja czasem pęknie a jak go nawet przetniesz i zrobisz dylatacje i zafugujesz silikonem  to będzie brzydko wygladac  to samo  jest z dylatacjami np. miedzy korytarzem a pokojem dylatacja musi byc pod drzwiami


Można i tak, można i płytkę przykleić na klej do szyb akwariowych po uprzednim zaimpregnowaniu folią w płynie (widziałem jak robią coś takiego)

----------


## DEZET

> jeśli wiesz jakie płytki będziesz mial w salonie możesz sobie wymierzyć gdzie ma byc dylatacja w posadzce   wyobraź sobie ze masz  polery 60x120 masz duzy salon ,dylatacja jest na środku salonu i wychodzi centralnie po środku polera jak go nie przetniesz i nie zrobisz dylatacja czasem pęknie a jak go nawet przetniesz i zrobisz dylatacje i zafugujesz silikonem  to będzie brzydko wygladac  to samo  jest z dylatacjami np. miedzy korytarzem a pokojem dylatacja musi byc pod drzwiami


Myślisz, że glazurnicy rozmierzają płytki? 
A co jeśli płytki będą ułożone w "karo"? Dylatacja "ząbkowana"  :wink: ?
U mnie ma być 37m2 salon + hol ok. 16m2 - całość wyłożona jednakowymi płytkami- muszę robić dylatację w płytkach?
Uważam, że przy podłogówce, która ma przecież niską temperaturę nie ma potrzeby dylatacji.
A jak zrobić dylatację w płytkach rektyfikowanych?

----------


## zarowa2

> Myślisz, że glazurnicy rozmierzają płytki? 
> A co jeśli płytki będą ułożone w "karo"? Dylatacja "ząbkowana" ?
> U mnie ma być 37m2 salon + hol ok. 16m2 - całość wyłożona jednakowymi płytkami- muszę robić dylatację w płytkach?
> Uważam, że przy podłogówce, która ma przecież niską temperaturę nie ma potrzeby dylatacji.
> A jak zrobić dylatację w płytkach rektyfikowanych?


U mnie ma być 37m2 salon + hol ok. 16m2 - całość wyłożona jednakowymi płytkami- muszę robić dylatację w płytkach?-jak masz w posadzce dylatacje to powinieneś zrobic w płytkach
Uważam, że przy podłogówce, która ma przecież niską temperaturę nie ma potrzeby dylatacji.- posadzka pracuje tak samo Cały budynek dlatego robi się dylatacje
A jak zrobić dylatację w płytkach rektyfikowanych- hmm wiem ze ladnie wygladaja płytki polozone bezfugowo ale gdy klient chce tak polozyc to odradzam ponieważ miedzy płytkami w szczelinach jest jedno wielkie zbiorowisko bakterii .z czasem moze dojsc do wyszczerbienia się płytek z powodu przemieszczeń budynku

----------


## DEZET

> U mnie ma być 37m2 salon + hol ok. 16m2 - całość wyłożona jednakowymi płytkami- muszę robić dylatację w płytkach?-jak masz w posadzce dylatacje to powinieneś zrobic w płytkach
> Uważam, że przy podłogówce, która ma przecież niską temperaturę nie ma potrzeby dylatacji.- posadzka pracuje tak samo Cały budynek dlatego robi się dylatacje
> A jak zrobić dylatację w płytkach rektyfikowanych- hmm wiem ze ladnie wygladaja płytki polozone bezfugowo ale gdy klient chce tak polozyc to odradzam ponieważ miedzy płytkami w szczelinach jest jedno wielkie zbiorowisko bakterii .z czasem moze dojsc do wyszczerbienia się płytek z powodu przemieszczeń budynku


Ty odradzasz rektyfikowane, ale ludzie kładą- dlatego pytam. 
Dylatacje od ścian będą, jednak na tej pow. , którą wymieniłem uważam, że nie ma potrzeby, tym bardziej że będą ją grały te same obwody.
Z tymi bakteriami to przesadziłeś  :wink: 
Znajomy ma biuro, na oko 100m2- nie zauważyłem dylatacji w płytkach - z ciekawości popytam.

----------


## CityMatic

> .......miedzy korytarzem a pokojem dylatacja musi byc pod drzwiami


A jak tam nie ma drzwi? Przecież są gotowe rozwiązania, więc czemu z nich nie skorzystać? dylatuje się tylko płyty grzewcze i niezależnie czy jest to ceramika , panel czy drewno, wszystko się przemieszcza w zależności od wilgotności i temperatury, a ta zmienia się od pory roku.




> .płytki polozone bezfugowo ale gdy klient chce tak polozyc to odradzam ponieważ miedzy płytkami w szczelinach jest jedno wielkie zbiorowisko bakterii .z czasem moze dojsc do wyszczerbienia się płytek z powodu przemieszczeń budynku


Rewelacja  :wink: , coś Ci się chyba pomyliło ? bakterie ? a na czym miały by żyć? a co powiesz o szpitalach czy laboratoriach gdzie ceramika jest powszechna i uniwersalna tam też żyją bakterie? 
Ruchy w budynku są znaczne(szczególnie jak jest nowy i na niestabilnym podłożu i tu dylatacja nic nie pomoże natomiast na ruchy zależne od pogody i sposobu ogrzewania jak najbardziej i należy ją stosować bo inaczej płytki popękają , tak jak kolega napisał wyszczerbią się i w różny sposób ulegną uszkodzeniu - dylatacja ma temu zapobiec - skompensować ruchy posadzki a wykonana dobrze na pewno spełni swoje zadanie.

----------


## adam2007

Witam,

Zmniejszyłem wczoraj w celach testów bieg pompy od podłogówki z II na I bieg. Spalił mi o ok. 1-1,2m3 więcej gazu przez noc. 
Czy przyczyną może być to ,że jak jest za wolny biego to rurki bardziej się schładzają, stąd woda wraca zimniejsza do kotła i kocioł częściej grzeje ?
Dziś wracam do ustawienia na II bieg.

Podłogówki mam ok. 60m2, pompa Wilo 25/4, zawór ESBE, 6 obiegów, najdłuższy nie większy niż 100mb.

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## autorus

> A jak tam nie ma drzwi? Przecież są gotowe rozwiązania, więc czemu z nich nie skorzystać? dylatuje się tylko płyty grzewcze i niezależnie czy jest to ceramika , panel czy drewno, wszystko się przemieszcza w zależności od wilgotności i temperatury, a ta zmienia się od pory roku.


Można  by prosić jakiś inny link, tam nie mogę znaleźć   :sad:   A wygląda fajnie  :smile: 

Ok znalazłem, ale nadal jest problem bo ma wysokość tylko 4cm a to stanowczo za mało, mi potrzeba jakieś 8-10cm  :smile:

----------


## Foczki

Panowie, odnośnie dylatacji:
- poczytajcie o wylewkach anhydrytowych ... a problemy znikną same  :smile:

----------


## adam2007

> pewnie to że dzisiaj w nocy było zimniej niż wczoraj, i sterownik pogodowy podniósł tem zasilania żeby to skompensować


No właśnie prowadzę obeserwację i na II biegu przy podobnych temp. spalał o te 1 1,2m3 mniej. Dlatego przyczyna to zmniejszenie przepływu i częstrze włączanie pieca bo zimniejsza woda wracała do niego. Piec to kondensat. Nic innego nie zmieniałem.

----------


## sokols

witam serdecznie wszystkich to mój pierwszy post na tym forum ale tematów przeczytałem już bez liku m in. ten w całości i o ekonomicznym spalaniu węgla , zakupiłem mieszkanie o pow 100m2 w starej kamienicy i część prac staram się wykonać samemu , niestety podłogi są jak to bywało w przedwojennych domach drewniane , wymyśliłem sobie że założę ogrzewanie podłogowe tzw "suche" , znalazłem tu na forum podobny temat nawet tylko mam pytanie odnośnie zamieszczonego tam schematu , a mianowicie czy za zaworem 3-drogowym nie powinna być pompa ? 

link do tematu http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...no%C5%9Bci-C.O

i tu skopiowany schemat , mam nadzieje że autor nie będzie mnie ganiał po sądach

----------


## fenix2

> witam serdecznie ....[/url]
> 
> i tu skopiowany schemat , mam nadzieje że autor nie będzie mnie ganiał po sądach


Jak dla mnie ten schemat jest lipny!

----------


## sokols

rozumiem że te bojlery powinny byc podpiete pod ten pierwszy rozdzielacz , tylko zainteresowało mnie to czy za zaworem 3d nie powinna byc tez pompa, to jest tylko taki pogladowy schemacik który znalazłem na tym forum a który jest podobny w zamysle do tego co ja chce osiagnąc ale bez grzejników panelowych gdyz zależy mi na samej podłogówce która po zsumowaniu wszystkich powierzchni wyniesie około 80m2 w czterech petlach do tego dojdzie jeden bojler , piec na paliwo stałe, i tu z tym piecem jest własnie problem, ma juz pare lat , dokonałem jednej przeróbki , wyrzuciłem nadmuch i wstawiłem miarkownik ciagu (po przeczytaniu tematu o ekonomicznym spalaniu) tylko że zasilał wtedy grzejniki a teraz chce aby zasilił podłoge wiec musze jakos zagospodarowac nadwyżke uzyskanej z niego energii..... po przestudiowaniu forum wyszło że potrzebuje czegos takiego

----------


## zarowa2

> A jak tam nie ma drzwi? Przecież są gotowe rozwiązania, więc czemu z nich nie skorzystać? dylatuje się tylko płyty grzewcze i niezależnie czy jest to ceramika , panel czy drewno, wszystko się przemieszcza w zależności od wilgotności i temperatury, a ta zmienia się od pory roku.
> 
> 
> 
> Rewelacja , coś Ci się chyba pomyliło ? bakterie ? a na czym miały by żyć? a co powiesz o szpitalach czy laboratoriach gdzie ceramika jest powszechna i uniwersalna tam też żyją bakterie? 
> Ruchy w budynku są znaczne(szczególnie jak jest nowy i na niestabilnym podłożu i tu dylatacja nic nie pomoże natomiast na ruchy zależne od pogody i sposobu ogrzewania jak najbardziej i należy ją stosować bo inaczej płytki popękają , tak jak kolega napisał wyszczerbią się i w różny sposób ulegną uszkodzeniu - dylatacja ma temu zapobiec - skompensować ruchy posadzki a wykonana dobrze na pewno spełni swoje zadanie.


nie naczym tylko miedzy plytkami tam gdzie powinna byc fuga  a w szpitalach i laboratoriach napewno maja fugi

----------


## fenix2

> rozumiem że te bojlery powinny byc podpiete pod ten pierwszy rozdzielacz , tylko zainteresowało mnie to czy za zaworem 3d nie powinna byc tez pompa, to jest tylko taki pogladowy schemacik który znalazłem na tym forum a który jest podobny w zamysle do tego co ja chce osiagnąc ale bez grzejników panelowych gdyz zależy mi na samej podłogówce która po zsumowaniu wszystkich powierzchni wyniesie około 80m2 w czterech petlach do tego dojdzie jeden bojler , piec na paliwo stałe, i tu z tym piecem jest własnie problem, ma juz pare lat , dokonałem jednej przeróbki , wyrzuciłem nadmuch i wstawiłem miarkownik ciagu (po przeczytaniu tematu o ekonomicznym spalaniu) tylko że zasilał wtedy grzejniki a teraz chce aby zasilił podłoge wiec musze jakos zagospodarowac nadwyżke uzyskanej z niego energii..... po przestudiowaniu forum wyszło że potrzebuje czegos takiego


Powinna być pompka za mieszaczem i powrót grzejników nie może iść na mieszacz.

----------


## CityMatic

> nie naczym tylko miedzy plytkami tam gdzie powinna byc fuga  a w szpitalach i laboratoriach napewno maja fugi


Rozumiem -"na czym"podłogach i ścianach i "na pewno"  są w szpitalach fugi i dylatacje i zapewne dużo więcej bakterii jest  na rękach, niż w fudze czy dylatacji  :smile:  Dodatkowo po to są środki chemiczne którymi myje się posadzkę z płytek, aby prócz brudu niszczyć wszelkie drobnoustroje.

Dylatacje muszą być czy tego chcemy, czy nie bo płytki po prostu popękają (zostaną rozerwane)pomiędzy płytami grzejnymi i jeśli znajdę foto to pokażę jak u mnie to się stało podczas wygrzewania podłogówki.

----------


## olorider

> Dylatacje muszą być czy tego chcemy, czy nie bo płytki po prostu popękają (zostaną rozerwane)pomiędzy płytami grzejnymi i jeśli znajdę foto to pokażę jak u mnie to się stało podczas wygrzewania podłogówki.


A czy posadzka nie powinna być wygrzewana przed kładzeniem płytek?

----------


## edde

powinna, co nie znaczy że po wygrzewaniu już nie pracuje

----------


## DEZET

Jeszcze w temacie dylatacji : http://www.muratorplus.pl/technika/p...zek_57125.html

----------


## kalio

Macie jakiś sprawdzony sposób na wypełnienie szczeliny pod  drzwiami balkonowymi. 
Mam tak że drzwi posiadają listwy podparapetowe i na bokach oraz w w środkowej czesci są podparte i teraz nie wiem czy robić pod nimi wylewkę betonową na całą szerokość czy też wcisnąć paski eps200 i wypiankować

Może macie jakieś foto ??

----------


## kulca

jeśli są podparte to spokojnie eps200 i pianka

----------


## kalio

podparte na drewnianych klockach

----------


## kulca

jak drewno to nie, 
ja u siebie zrobiłem takie podpory ze stali, wykręcane żeby była regulacja, podparłem w 3 punktach okno tarasowe, a pod resztę podlałem perlitobetonem, można dać też pod resztę twarde styro

----------


## kalio

A tak w temacie to jak podzielić takie ustrojstwo 



Chodzi o salon i jadalnie w projekcie mam tam dwie pentle po 113m czy to nie bedzie za mało ??

----------


## edde

na "oko" to za mało (a pętle ciut przydługie), ale to tylko na "oko", policzyć warto by było, dobrze by chyba było dać jedną pętlę na strefę brzegową wzdłuż ścian zewnętrznych i może w środek dwie pętle

----------


## grzeniu666

*Styro pod wylewkę na stropie*

Zastanawiam się jaki styro na strop wybrać, aby się sprawdził również pod podłogówkę. Chodzi o strop monolityczny między kondygnacjami, więc izolacja termiczna bez znaczenia, ważne aby był dobrym podkładem pod podłogówkę (spinki), aby schować w nim kanały wentylacji (wysokość 5cm), i ewentualnie aby poprawić izolację akustyczną między piętrem a parterem.

Są niby te styro "akustyczne" w grubościach do 5cm - tu obawiam się:
- czy spinki będą w tanim miękkim styro wystarczająco dobrze trzymać, oraz 
- czy nie będzie problemu z nierównym "siadaniem" podłogi w okolicach kanałów wentylacyjnych (kanały prostokątne z blachy, 15x5cm, styro akustyczny w założeniu z grubości 53mm ma się ugiąć pod ciężarem do 50mm, rozważałem dozbrojenie siatką tych miejsc)?

Jeśli chodzi o styro "nie-akustyczne" to trochę mnie dziwi że wszyscy mówią (w hurtowniach) "wylewkowy to EPS 100" (zaznaczam że grubość 5cm), skoro taki akustyczny tej samej grubości jest chyba wiele bardziej miękki (również w porównaniu do EPS 70). EPS 70 jak sądzę by wystarczył (choć przy tych ilościach różnica kosztu mała).

Rozważam jeszcze opcję dołożenia na całej powierzchni (bez przerw na kanały went) warstwy:
- 2cm twardego styro górą (w opcji z 5cm akustycznego), lub
- 2cm akustycznego dołem (w opcji z 5cm twardszego).

Pomożecie?

----------


## edde

ja na stropie na poddaszu dałem 4cm styro akustyczny swispora, miekszy jest od eps100, spinki słabiej sie trzymają (ale za to lżej wbijają  :smile: ), ale nie tak, zeby było to problemem, na nim 7-8cm wylewki, nic nie siadło (albo siadło równomiernie, żadnych pęknięć, klawiszowania, wywijania narożników nie zaobserwowałem), ale tez nie mam kanałów w warstwie styro (mam w ścianach , stropie, podwieszanym suficie na parterze)

----------


## DEZET

> Macie jakiś sprawdzony sposób na wypełnienie szczeliny pod  drzwiami balkonowymi. 
> Mam tak że drzwi posiadają listwy podparapetowe i na bokach oraz w w środkowej czesci są podparte i teraz nie wiem czy robić pod nimi wylewkę betonową na całą szerokość czy też wcisnąć paski eps200 i wypiankować
> 
> Może macie jakieś foto ??


Koniecznie wypełnić przestrzeń styropianem, xps i uszczelnić pianką, ęby nie tworzył się mostek termiczny.

----------


## DEZET

> *Styro pod wylewkę na stropie*
> 
> Zastanawiam się jaki styro na strop wybrać, aby się sprawdził również pod podłogówkę. Chodzi o strop monolityczny między kondygnacjami, więc izolacja termiczna bez znaczenia, ważne aby był dobrym podkładem pod podłogówkę (spinki), aby schować w nim kanały wentylacji (wysokość 5cm), i ewentualnie aby poprawić izolację akustyczną między piętrem a parterem.
> 
> Są niby te styro "akustyczne" w grubościach do 5cm - tu obawiam się:
> - czy spinki będą w tanim miękkim styro wystarczająco dobrze trzymać, oraz 
> - czy nie będzie problemu z nierównym "siadaniem" podłogi w okolicach kanałów wentylacyjnych (kanały prostokątne z blachy, 15x5cm, styro akustyczny w założeniu z grubości 53mm ma się ugiąć pod ciężarem do 50mm, rozważałem dozbrojenie siatką tych miejsc)?
> 
> Jeśli chodzi o styro "nie-akustyczne" to trochę mnie dziwi że wszyscy mówią (w hurtowniach) "wylewkowy to EPS 100" (zaznaczam że grubość 5cm), skoro taki akustyczny tej samej grubości jest chyba wiele bardziej miękki (również w porównaniu do EPS 70). EPS 70 jak sądzę by wystarczył (choć przy tych ilościach różnica kosztu mała).
> ...


Jakoś nie bardzo rozumiem- chcesz dać 5cm styropianu i w nim kanały wentylacyjne też wys. 5cm, więc nie będą one otulone, a dodatkowo grzane w nich powietrze. Może to zaburzyć ruch wentylacji (chyba, że mechaniczna). O możliwości pęknięcia wylewki nad takim kanałem bez dozbrojenia to... nie wspominam.

----------


## grzeniu666

> Jakoś nie bardzo rozumiem- chcesz dać 5cm styropianu i w nim kanały wentylacyjne też wys. 5cm, więc nie będą one otulone, a dodatkowo grzane w nich powietrze. Może to zaburzyć ruch wentylacji (chyba, że mechaniczna). O możliwości pęknięcia wylewki nad takim kanałem bez dozbrojenia to... nie wspominam.


Wentylacja mechaniczna. Izolacja termiczna kanałów sama w sobie chyba nie jest dla mnie specjalnie istotna. Pytanie jak to wykonać aby było dobrze i nie pękało, nawalić styro zanadto mi się nie uśmiecha (wyżej podłoga, schody, $, etc).

EDIT: przykłady znalezione naforumie, te z blachy są wymiarów 15x5cm, z tworzywa np. 12x6cm:

----------


## autorus

to ja moze o podłogówce i garażu. Wiem, w garażu nie. Ale... konstruktor mnie namawia żebym ocieplił podłogę w garażu, a ja kombinuje ze jak nie ocieplę to  będzie mi grzało garaż, przynajmniej do ponad 0 st a liczę na cos ok 5st

----------


## edde

> to ja moze o podłogówce i garażu. Wiem, w garażu nie. Ale... konstruktor mnie namawia żebym ocieplił podłogę w garażu, a ja kombinuje ze jak nie ocieplę to  będzie mi grzało garaż, przynajmniej do ponad 0 st a liczę na cos ok 5st


 5 to może przesada, ale u mnie w garażu bez izolacji w podłodze zawsze jest powyzej zera, a balem sie tego i pilnowałem na początku tego bo w garażu mam wszystkie zabawki związane z wodomierzami, ściany garażu z zewnątrz normalnie ocieplone jak reszta budynku, od wewnatrz od strony garażu ocieplona ściana, którą współdzieli on z domem i sufit, nad którym jest pokój mieszkalny (5-6cm styro), najsłabszym ogniwem w garażach są bramy (mimo, ze ocieplane) same w sobie i ich otwieranie
olej konstruktora moim zdaniem  :wink:

----------


## edde

> Wentylacja mechaniczna. Izolacja termiczna kanałów sama w sobie chyba nie jest dla mnie specjalnie istotna. Pytanie jak to wykonać aby było dobrze i nie pękało, nawalić styro zanadto mi się nie uśmiecha (wyżej podłoga, schody, $, etc).
> 
> EDIT: przykłady znalezione naforumie, te z blachy są wymiarów 15x5cm, z tworzywa np. 12x6cm:


 jak sobie to bym nie robił chyba kanałów bezpośrednio leżących na stropie i bezpośrednio przykrytych wylewka lu będących w niej, min. 1-2cm na oddylatowanie od betonu

----------


## autorus

no i jakby co to już kanały w plastiku.

----------


## grzeniu666

> no i jakby co to już kanały w plastiku.


Łaj? Że niby korozja po latach? Ten plastik 1cm wyżej (ziarnko do ziarnka i schody wyższe)  :sad: 

Skłaniam się chyba do twardego styro na wysokość kanałów plus 15-20mm akustycznego "pod" (ewentualnie również "nad") całość...

*edde*, spodem styro po całości rozumiem, ale czy od góry wylewka nie wypełni w miare szczelnie nierówności czy łączeń (lepsza pewnie byłaby płynna, ale raczej będzie mixokret)?

----------


## edde

co ma wylewka wypełniac? styropian kładziesz najrówniej jak sie da, jedna płyta do drugioej, bez szczelin, na to folia i nie ma co tu wypełniać, posadzka to podłoga pływająca, płaska spodemi oddylatowana od wszelkich przeszkód stałych (ściany, słupy, przejścia, instalacje)

----------


## kalio

zapotrzebowanie na salon to  2x1280w

----------


## DEZET

> Wentylacja mechaniczna. Izolacja termiczna kanałów sama w sobie chyba nie jest dla mnie specjalnie istotna. Pytanie jak to wykonać aby było dobrze i nie pękało, nawalić styro zanadto mi się nie uśmiecha (wyżej podłoga, schody, $, etc).
> 
> EDIT: przykłady znalezione naforumie, te z blachy są wymiarów 15x5cm, z tworzywa np. 12x6cm:...


Kanały wentylacyjne to temat mi znany- w rodzinie fachowiec od wentylacji i klimatyzacji. Na te kanały dałbym jednak choćby cienką izolację, nawet 0,5cm, żeby nie przenikały w beton jakieś szmery i choć mało prawdopodobne , ale powietrze może trochę chłodzić ten kawałek podłogi. A po co ogrzewać zużyte powietrze? Chyba, że akurat nimi będzie wwiewane świeże, to nawet dobrze, żeby było podgrzewane.

----------


## 1950

przy podłogówce, przede wszystkim nie jest ważna moc ale temperatura podłogi,
cóż z tego, że uzyskasz 150W/m2 jak będziesz trzymał nogi na stole,
to nie o to chodzi,

powtarzam to jak mantrę, 
*podłogówka powinna być wyliczona,*

----------


## cruz

> czyli gdy jest potrzeba to zasilanie na +28 i moc podłogówki to 25W/m2, a gdy jest potrzeba to na 4-5 godzin poodnosimy temperaturę zasilania na +55 bo właśnie wróciliśmy z ferii zimowych i domek się przechłodził, i pilnie potrzebujemy ciepełka, a potem znowu wracamy do +28, albo do +26 bo właśnie przyszła wiosna i za oknem +15


Przy założeniu, że podłogówka zmieni się w kaloryfer.

Czyli liczymy podłogówkę na +35, jednak przy montażu dajemy PEXa z większymi odstępami niż wyliczyliśmy, i zasilamy +28 lub +26 a jak się domek jednak wychłodzi to zasilamy +55.

Myślę że ekonomicznej by było dać na każdy pokój jedną pętle po 5m i zasilać ją +20 a jak się pomieszczenie jednak wychłodzi to zasilić awaryjnie +100.

BTW Mi się wydawało że jak pętle są za duże to się zakłada rozdzielacz z większą ilością pętli.

----------


## Piczman

> Przy założeniu, że podłogówka zmieni się w kaloryfer.
> 
> Czyli liczymy podłogówkę na +35, jednak przy montażu dajemy PEXa z większymi odstępami niż wyliczyliśmy, i zasilamy +28 lub +26 a jak się domek jednak wychłodzi to zasilamy +55.
> 
> Myślę że ekonomicznej by było dać na każdy pokój jedną pętle po 5m i zasilać ją +20 a jak się pomieszczenie jednak wychłodzi to zasilić awaryjnie +100.
> 
> BTW Mi się wydawało że jak pętle są za duże to się zakłada rozdzielacz z większą ilością pętli.


Prawie nic z tego nie zrozumiałem  :sad: 

Liczysz zapotrzebowanie, jeśli wiesz na czym stoisz to wtedy robisz projekt podłogówki który jest zależny od kilku rzeczy.
1. Przeznaczenie pomieszczenia ( częstość przebywania)
2. Temperatura w tym pomieszczeniu
3. Układ mebli i armatury
4. Przy bardzo niskim zapotrzebowaniu możliwość wystąpienia zimnych pól


Wazne jest również to że jeśli robimy z zapasem ( a tak często bywa) to ten zapas trzeba dopasować do siebie.
Nie może być tak że robimy zapas w kilku pomieszczeniach 100 % a w innych 20 czy 200 % .

Wtedy pojawią się problemy podobne do tych które występują w podłogówce w ogóle nie policzonej i robionej na oko P. Kazika .

Bez urazy dla P. Kazików  :wink:

----------


## lukasov

Proszę o pomoc, informacje/schemat jak najprościej - efektywniej podłączyć rozdzielacz z parteru i rozdzielacz z poddasza z piecem kondensacyjnym. Mam piec beretta Kompakt Green 16S e.s.i. i tylko ogrzewanie podłogowe. Na chwilę obecną piec z rozdzielaczami połączony jest przez "CONNECT AT - BT (moduł dwóch stref grzewczych) umożliwia w niezwykle prosty sposób podłączenie dwóch obiegów grzewczych. fabrycznie dobrane sondy, elektronika, zawór mieszający oraz armatura gwarantuje niezawodność funkcjonowania modułu." Niestety według mnie nie działa to właściwie. problem jest w utrzymaniu stałej temperatury zasilania. Na spotkaniu z instalatorem chciałbym aby to zmienił na sprawdzony układ.

----------


## Piczman

Nie rozumiem Twojego problemu z temp. zasilania !?

Póki nie wrzucisz tu schematu to niewiele można pomóc  :sad:

----------


## lukasov

> Póki nie wrzucisz tu schematu to niewiele można pomóc







> Nie rozumiem Twojego problemu z temp. zasilania !?


Np na piecu ustawiam tem zasilania obiegu kotłowego na 28 C. i gdy piec pracuje (grzeje obieg kotłowy) to zasilenie partetu, pomiar wykonanany za pompą w tej skrzynce ma około 29 -30 C. Po jakimś czasie gdy piec się wyłączy i pokazuje na wyświetlaczu 26 C to zasilenie parteru to 22 C. Według producenta to ten obieg do którego podłączony jest parter przeznaczony jest do kaloryferów.

Chciałbym aby wymontował tą skrzynkę, dlatego pytam o schemat podłączenia dwóch rozdzielaczy z piecem kondesacyjnym.

----------


## Foczki

Niech podłączy normalnie te dwa rozdzielacze bez żadnego kombinowania, zwyczajnie (tj. kocioł rurka trójnik rurka rozdzielacz).
Nic nie napisałeś o automatyce. Z tego co zrozumiałem chcesz mieć dwie strefy grzewcze.
Dół i górę.
To na wejściu obu rozdzielaczy proponuję założyć siłowniki sterowane termostatami w pomieszczeniach reprezentatywnych dołu (np. salon) i góry (np. największa sypialnia).

----------


## lukasov

Nie mam automatyki. Na chwilę obecną steruję tylko temperaturą na piecu. Docelowo myślę nad automatyką pogodową. Chociaż te strefy to może dobry pomysł. 
Czy pompa w piecu wystarczy na te dwa rozdzieloacze? Powierzchnia bydunku wynosi 120 m2.
Jak sprawdzić przepływomierze czy działają, ponieważ moje wskazują zero. Rozdzielacz firmy Gorgiel. Przypływomierze są na zasileniu. Następnie są chyba zawory na klucz ampulowy lub podobny i rura do podłogi. Czy tymi zaworami reguluje się przepływy?
Na powrtocie mam zawory i głowice herz mini. Chyba są zbędne?

----------


## plamiak

Pompa powinna wystarczyć, nawet ta mała "czterometrowa" - u mnie wystarcza na 700 mb rur w domku 120m2 (pracuje na minimum). Przy małych przepływach pływaki w rotametrach drgną jeśli zakręcisz na chwilę zawór na belce powrotnej rozdzielacza. Przepływ reguluje się kręcąc rotametrami, tylko ktoś kiedyś napisał że spotkał takie którymi się nie da kręcić... to może spróbój z wyczuciem... W ostateczności można kręcić tymi zaworami na belce powrotnej.

----------


## Jacekss

mam pytanie odnośnie pierwszego uruchomienia podłogówki wodnej, jak długo trwa podnoszenie temp do np 20C
właśnie niedawno włączylem podłogówkę napędzaną kotłem elektr (Kospel 8Kw), dom był wychłodzony do jakiś 10C (silka)
nie jest jeszcze wykonczony, 2 warstwa welny do położenia. 
po 2 dniach odpowietrzylem pętle dokładnie (chyba) - była z tym walka ale teraz chodzi cicho, rotametry pokazuja przepływy więc ogólnie to dziala
narazie ustawiono temp zasilania 32C, na powrocie mam maks 20-22C

----------


## plamiak

To trochę dużo jak na pierwsze uruchomienie... Generalnie najważniejsze pytanie brzmi: ile maja wylewki? Teoretycznie można zacząć grzać po 28 dniach i to zaczynając od temp. zasilania 25 st.C. Zresztą tyle powinno wystarczyć - efekt powinien być już widoczny.

----------


## lukasov

> Przepływ reguluje się kręcąc rotametrami, tylko ktoś kiedyś napisał że spotkał takie którymi się nie da kręcić... to może spróbój z wyczuciem... W ostateczności można kręcić tymi zaworami na belce powrotnej.


Faktycznie można kręcić. A ten zawór na klucz ampulowy za rotometrami to w jakiej pozcyji jest otwarty (wkręcony czy wykręcony)?

----------


## Jacekss

> To trochę dużo jak na pierwsze uruchomienie... Generalnie najważniejsze pytanie brzmi: ile maja wylewki? Teoretycznie można zacząć grzać po 28 dniach i to zaczynając od temp. zasilania 25 st.C. Zresztą tyle powinno wystarczyć - efekt powinien być już widoczny.


grubość wylewki to ok 6cm (anhydryt), robione były z 6 mies temu
ogólnie to widzę że piecyk pompuje cieplo w wode  :smile:  i wylewka odbiera bo na powrocie temp spada o ok 10C. pompka ustawiona na 2 bieg (aż nadto na teoretyczne potrzeby), przepływ ok 14 l/min na 10 pętli, rotametry pokazuja przepływy co mnie cieszy bo niektórzy mają z tym problem
ogólnie to mnie matrwi: duza masa silki (ściany 24cm), brak 2 warstwy wełny no i brak wentylacji mech z reku - a było to uwzględniane w zapotrzebowaniu na energię cieplną budynku. hm czy te czynniki moga wpłynąć na dłuższe rozgrzewanie i temp koncową jaką się osiągnie w pomieszczeniach ?!

----------


## plamiak

> Faktycznie można kręcić. A ten zawór na klucz ampulowy za rotometrami to w jakiej pozcyji jest otwarty (wkręcony czy wykręcony)?


Jak jest otwarty, to to ta część wewnętrzna (ta ruchoma) jest na równo z górną obudową. Tzn. gdy otwarty to ona jest wykręcona - aby zamknąć trzeba ją wkręcić w dół.

----------


## salik

Czy to normalne że mając jeden z rozdzielaczy Kusmetu (a przynajmniej wygląda na Kusmet) rotametry chodzą bardzo ciężko i wręcz trzeba je kręcić kombinerkami?
U mnie jest taki problem że instalator zamontował belki bardzo wysoko w stosunku do szafki i pokrętła od rotametrów są ponad górną krawędzią 'frontową' szafki przez co do rotametrów bardzo trudno się dostać.
Natomiast jak już się to uda, opór jest bardzo silny, a niektórymi wręcz nie da się kręcić.
Czy możliwe jest że np. za mocno są zakręcone nakrętki trzymające rotametry na belce i przez to tak ciężko one chodzą?
Znalazłem kilka wypowiedz w tym wątku, ale ostatecznie wszyscy pisali że kręcić się da.
Jakoś słabo widzę regulację pętli w przyszłości, skoro jest z tym kręceniem taki problem  :sad:

----------


## Jacekss

na bazie mojego krótkiego doświadczenia powiem że się da regulować, działa fajnie, rotametry pokazują przepływy, jak sie zsumuje to sie mniej więcej zgadza z tym co piecyk Kospela pokazuje. u mnie mam tylko 1 rotametr który kręci sie opornie ale i tak 2 palcami się da i 1 rotametr co mu się wskaźnik zawiesza. poza tym śmiga ok, rozdzielacze TECE

----------


## plamiak

> Jakoś słabo widzę regulację pętli w przyszłości, skoro jest z tym kręceniem taki problem


W przyszłości zapomnisz że tam jest zamontowane ogrzewanie - regulacji dokonujesz raz, no można jeszcze coś przykręcić w drugim sezonie.

----------


## Piczman

Bez tej nakrętki to rzeczywiście trzeba kombinerkami się mocować.

A masz takie czarne plastikowe opaski przy styku rotametru z belką mosiężną ?
Zamawiałem ostatnio u nich rozdzielacz i teraz takie wkręcają, to są od razu pokrętła i składają się z 2 części .

Mój, który kupowałem 3 lata temu takich nie miał, jedynie ta nakrętka zakładana od góry, jedna na wszystkie rotametry .
I tak jak napisałeś, ciężej chodzą !

----------


## salik

plamiak - wiem że zapomnę, ale w tej chwili niektórymi nie da się w ogóle kręcić.

Piczman - nie mam. Mam takie z czerwonym kapturkiem będącym pokrętłem (miałem montowane rozdzielacze jakieś 2 miesiące temu).
U mnie właśnie jest taki problem że na 2 rotametrach tą nakrętką się nie da właściwie kręcić w ogóle...
Kiedyś mieszkałem w mieszkaniu z podłogówką i tam rotametry chodziły jak masło, a tutaj to jakaś porażka  :sad:

----------


## Piczman

Wymień je, drogie nie są !
Zawory przy wejściach do belek masz.

----------


## salik

Znaczy że można wymienić same rotametry bez potrzeby wymiany całej belki?
No to chyba tak zrobię.

----------


## Piczman

Pewnie masz takie :

http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:A...sX46fiVOAjkkzb

Te które ostatnio kupowałem wyglądają tak :

http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:A...I4h_1eWUckpZgg

Są lepsze bo nie trzeba do nich dodatkowej nakrętki, każdy ma swój czarny pierścień do regulacji .

----------


## Jacekss

no ja mam właśnie takie typu 2 tylko nakrętki nie-plastikowe  :smile:

----------


## odyseuszek

Oczywiście zanim zaczynasz kręcić ściągasz ten czarny pierścień zabwzpieczający?

----------


## Kuba Dąb

> grubość wylewki to ok 6cm (anhydryt), robione były z 6 mies temu
> ogólnie to widzę że piecyk pompuje cieplo w wode  i wylewka odbiera bo na powrocie temp spada o ok 10C. pompka ustawiona na 2 bieg (aż nadto na teoretyczne potrzeby), przepływ ok 14 l/min na 10 pętli, rotametry pokazuja przepływy co mnie cieszy bo niektórzy mają z tym problem
> ogólnie to mnie matrwi: duza masa silki (ściany 24cm), brak 2 warstwy wełny no i brak wentylacji mech z reku - a było to uwzględniane w zapotrzebowaniu na energię cieplną budynku. hm czy te czynniki moga wpłynąć na dłuższe rozgrzewanie i temp koncową jaką się osiągnie w pomieszczeniach ?!



Niestety ale obawiałbym się, że tak, bezwładność cieplna będzie duża, więc ciężko będzie to nagrzac, ale fakt faktem ściana będzie potem powoli oddawała ciepło. A ile masz wełny na tych silikatach? Może warto byłoby pomyśleć i dodatkowych grzejnikach na zimne zimy i chłodne dni, żeby nie musić zawsze podłogówki odpalać?

----------


## plamiak

Jaki jest sens montowania tych grzejników? Komplikowania instalacji i płacenia za coś co nie będzie potrzebne? To typowe myślenie "na wyrost" i "na wszelki wypadek".
Podłogówka da radę - może na podwyższonej temperaturze, ale da radę.

----------


## Jacekss

na silce mam styro 20cm, na poddaszu narazie 15cm wełny i to z dziurami :] przy ścianach szczytowych
narazie to muszę "załatać" te dziury i zobacze jaki będzie efekt

----------


## autorus

Mam pytanko odnośnie tego filmiku  :smile: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsU89...eature=related

w 1:55min jest pokazane siatka zbrojeniowa a na niej takie klipsy do podłogówki. Co to są za klipsy? Możecie podać jakiś link?

Inna sprawa ze jak siatka zbrojeniowa leży na styro to te zbrojenie jest kiepskie3, bo nie ma dystansów między styropianem a zbrojeniem  :smile:

----------


## CityMatic

> Co to są za klipsy? Możecie podać jakiś link?I


  różne są:klipsy i one również dystansują na filmie tego nie widać

----------


## CityMatic

jeszcze tutaj klips

----------


## autorus

dzięki. 

Cały czas zastanawiam się jak to porządnie zrobić  :smile:  Mam jeszcze spokojnie ponad 6 miesięcy na zastanowienie ale już bym wolał wiedzieć i miałbym spokojny sen  :smile: 

Plan, kolejne warstwy:
-ubity piach
-geowłóknina
- pur w proszku 0,8m

i teraz się zaczynają dylematy.
1) na pur daję paski styro szerokości 10cm, na to zbrojenie fi6, i na to klipsy. 
wady, wszystko się będzie zapadało szczególnie jak się będzie łaziło  podczas robienia wylewek :sad:   )

2) styropian z folią, rozwiązanie drogie ale rokujące nadzieję  ( najtańszy z folią to ok 5tys ale wtedy do tego spinki i koniec. 
wady ( brak dystansu między rurką folią ze styropianem)

----------


## autorus

W ogóle to kiedy jest wymóg zbrojenia wylewki? od jakiej grubości?

A może to jest rozwiązanie, folia budowlana, potem siatka zbrojeniowa i na to rurki na klipsach?

----------


## CityMatic

Nie wiem od kiedy i czy jest w ogóle taki wymóg...ja mam ale odwrotnie na rurki siatka i wylewka z włóknami polipropylenowymi - spisuje się jak na razie bardzo dobrze.


ps to na foto to raczej zbrojenie "chudziaka"

----------


## autorus

coś ty chudziaka się nie zbroi, pod tym jest pół metra pur   :smile: 

zerknij tutaj:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/entry.php...SYWNY-quot-dom

----------


## kulca

a to nie jest siatka przeciwkurczowa?

----------


## CityMatic

> coś ty chudziaka się nie zbroi, pod tym jest pół metra pur  
> 
> zerknij tutaj:
> 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/entry.php...SYWNY-quot-dom


To nic nie znaczy co jest pod spodem, 



> i na to przyszlo 10 cm chudziaka -na ktorym bedzie okolo 5-6 cm styro i wylewka jastrychowa na okolo 6 cm


nawet jest w opisie to zbrojony chudziak bo na takim podłożu po prostu by się połamał w drobne kawałki

----------


## DEZET

Nie pamiętam dokładnie, ale chyba tak jak ma CityMatic jest właściwie: rurki podłogówki, siatka i wylewka. 
Odwrotnie to sobie ułatwiają hydraulicy, bo wiążą rurki do siatki. 
A w ogóle to na tego pura dałbym folię, potem paski styropianu, siatkę na dystansach i rurki i na to wylewka z włóknami.

Będziesz robił takie warstwy " na to przyszlo 10 cm chudziaka -na ktorym bedzie okolo 5-6 cm styro i  wylewka jastrychowa na okolo 6 cm" ?

----------


## autorus

> A w ogóle to na tego pura dałbym folię, potem paski styropianu, siatkę na dystansach i rurki i na to wylewka z włóknami.


Właśnie dokładnie tak też planuję. Tylko te pasy styropianu wkładamy dopiero jak już zamocujemy rurki, i zbrojenie co najmniej fi6  :smile:

----------


## ferrit

Mam pytanie do znawców: jeżeli zamiast podłogówki w pokoju chciałoby się mieć ścienne, to ile jej trzeba wykonać ? Więcej, mniej (ile) niż powierzchnia podłogi ? Proszę o opinie. Ściana ma mniejszą akumulacyjność niż podłoga, cieńsza warstwa tynku...

----------


## DEZET

> Właśnie dokładnie tak też planuję. Tylko te pasy styropianu wkładamy dopiero jak już zamocujemy rurki, i zbrojenie co najmniej fi6


To chcesz podnosić cała instalację z siatką, żeby wsunąć styropian? Trochę bez sensu robota, na boki jeszcze jakoś wsuniesz, ale środek pomieszczenia- czarno to widzę.

----------


## cieszynianka

> Mam pytanie do znawców: jeżeli zamiast podłogówki w pokoju chciałoby się mieć ścienne, to ile jej trzeba wykonać ? Więcej, mniej (ile) niż powierzchnia podłogi ? Proszę o opinie. Ściana ma mniejszą akumulacyjność niż podłoga, cieńsza warstwa tynku...


Zgodnie ze sztuką też powinno być obliczone, tak jak do podłogówki.
Ścienne jest szybsze, czas reakcji ok. godziny.

----------


## autorus

> To chcesz podnosić cała instalację z siatką, żeby wsunąć styropian? Trochę bez sensu robota, na boki jeszcze jakoś wsuniesz, ale środek pomieszczenia- czarno to widzę.


ja nie widze problemow, oczka w siatce to 15x15cm wiec np pasek o szerokosci 10 cm spokojnie da rade wlozyc. A gdyby jednak byl problem to przciez nie musi byc pasek, moze np kwadrat 10x10  :smile:   kwestia jakiej grubosci styropian tzn czy np 3cm wystarczy? Trzeba tp policzyc.  zalozmy ze dajemy 3cm, wchodzi nam w folie 1cm wiec mamy wysokosc 2cm + 1,2cm +1,6 = 4,8 i na tej wysokosci bedzie gora rurki. Jak damy wylewke 10 cm, to bedzie prawie idealnie w srodku wylewki  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

> ja nie widze problemow, oczka w siatce to 15x15cm wiec np pasek o szerokosci 10 cm spokojnie da rade wlozyc. A gdyby jednak byl problem to przciez nie musi byc pasek, moze np kwadrat 10x10   kwestia jakiej grubosci styropian tzn czy np 3cm wystarczy? Trzeba tp policzyc.  zalozmy ze dajemy 3cm, wchodzi nam w folie 1cm wiec mamy wysokosc 2cm + 1,2cm +1,6 = 4,8 i na tej wysokosci bedzie gora rurki. Jak damy wylewke 10 cm, to bedzie prawie idealnie w srodku wylewki


Taki spryciaszek z Ciebie  :Smile:

----------


## kulca

> Jak damy wylewke 10 cm, to bedzie prawie idealnie w srodku wylewki


aż taką grubą wylewkę planujesz? Z reguły ma 6-7cm

----------


## autorus

A mamk jeszcze jedno pytanko. 

czy dawać podłogówkę w takich pomieszczeniach jak:
 - rozdzielnia elektryczna 2,5m2 , jest tam dość duża rozdzielnia
- kotłownia - 4,3m2 i  będzie stał albo piec elektryczny z bojlerem albo pompa ciepłą

Oba pomieszczenia znajdują sie tak w środku domu.

Nie chodzi o oszczędność na kablach itp tylko o sens.

----------


## Piczman

> czy dawać podłogówkę w takich pomieszczeniach jak:
>  - rozdzielnia elektryczna 2,5m2 , jest tam dość duża rozdzielnia
> - kotłownia - 4,3m2 i  będzie stał albo piec elektryczny z bojlerem albo pompa ciepłą


Daj tam jedną wspólną pętlę albo zawiń jakieś powroty z innych .
Nie robiąc tam nic popełnisz błąd, koszty są tak niewielkie że jak dobrze to zaplanujesz nie poczujesz .

----------


## kalio

Witam 

Zna ktoś firmę CAPRICORN i jej rozdzielacze ?? 
Można je kupić trochę taniej niż kana ale pytanie o jakość wykonania np coś takiego 
http://allegro.pl/rozdzielacz-do-ogr...965359449.html

----------


## autorus

Ja myślę nad jej szynami do mocowania rurek. Jednak o rozdzielaczach nic nie wiem.

----------


## RadziejS

> Witam 
> 
> Zna ktoś firmę CAPRICORN i jej rozdzielacze ?? 
> Można je kupić trochę taniej niż kana ale pytanie o jakość wykonania np coś takiego 
> http://allegro.pl/rozdzielacz-do-ogr...965359449.html


pewnie chińszczyzna, jak wszystko na rynku... ALE - właściwie nie ma się tam co popsuć - chyba, że ciśnienie układu miałoby go rozerwać  :Smile:   :Smile:   :wink: 
U mnie (kusmet) na przepływomierzach nic nie widać, więc uznaję to jako bajer. Ja mam totalnie prostą instalację, pompka tylko z pieca (kotła) więc może przepływ jest tak niski, że nic nie wskazują. Jak Ci pasuje to bierz - na plus jest to - jeśli fotka nie kłamie - że, od razu są złączki do pętli - ja musiałem dokupić.

----------


## kulca

> U mnie (kusmet) na przepływomierzach nic nie widać, więc uznaję to jako bajer. Ja mam totalnie prostą instalację, pompka tylko z pieca (kotła) więc może przepływ jest tak niski, że nic nie wskazują.


mam dokładnie to samo z Kusmetem, identyczna instalacja, tylko pompa piecowa daje radę w sumie na 200mkw powierzchni

----------


## autorus

Ale dlaczego na 200m2? Nie możesz założyć mocniejszej?

----------


## kulca

ale po co jak grzeje?

----------


## autorus

Jak jest ok to wiadomo. Z twojego postu wywnioskowałem ze masz więcej m2 i ci nie daje rady  :smile:

----------


## kalio

> pewnie chińszczyzna, jak wszystko na rynku... ALE - właściwie nie ma się tam co popsuć - chyba, że ciśnienie układu miałoby go rozerwać   
> U mnie (kusmet) na przepływomierzach nic nie widać, więc uznaję to jako bajer. Ja mam totalnie prostą instalację, pompka tylko z pieca (kotła) więc może przepływ jest tak niski, że nic nie wskazują. Jak Ci pasuje to bierz - na plus jest to - jeśli fotka nie kłamie - że, od razu są złączki do pętli - ja musiałem dokupić.



nie wygląda ze to tylko importer 

http://pl.capricorn.pl/catalog/products/1152

----------


## biedronki

Witam!
Mam ogromną prośbę czy posiada ktoś może wzór protokołu z wygrzewanie posadzki z ogrzewaniem podłogowym? Jeżeli tak prosiła bym o przesłanie na pocztę [email protected]
Pilnie potrzebuję z góry dziękuję.
Pozdrawaiam

----------


## cd

Witam.

Napewno najwiekszymi błędami będą:
1. łączenie rur w posadzce
2.zbyt długie obwody
3.gotowe rozdzielacze z pompami (dotyczy kotłow kondensacyjnych)
4.rozstaw rur miedzy sobą
To są podstawowe błędy, które popełniają wykonawcy.

Pozdrawiam Tomasz Sulej




> Witam,
> 
> wbrew opiniom, że samemu można sobie tylko zaszkodzić, chcę samodzielnie wykonać ogrzewanie podłogowe. Rzuty parteru oraz poddasza zamieszczam pod spodem. Założenie mam takie, żeby było 100% podłogówki.
> 
> W związku z tym liczę na Waszą pomoc, wszelkie cenne uwagi przyjmę z wdzięcznością.
> 
> Na parterze mam 13 cm styropianu, na stropie na poddaszu 4 cm. Na to chcę dać folię alu, siatkę pod rurki, oraz ok. 6-7 cm wylewki (myślę, żeby dodać włókna) - oczywiście wylewka z miksokreta.
> 
> 1) Na razie wychodzi mi ok. 8-9 obwodów na każdym poziomie. Jak najlepiej zrobić? Kupić kręgi po 100 m i starać się takie długości rozplanować, czy kręgi po 200 m i robić pętle 120 m? Słyszałem, że można łączyć rurki złączkami zaciskanymi, tylko czy warto, czy tak się robi. No bo może być mi potem ciężko wykorzystać pozostałe 80, 70m.
> ...

----------


## kalio

dostałem projekt policzonego ogrzewania podłogowego może ktoś się skusi z ekspertów i powie coś o nim 
http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/7040/img0001i.pdf

----------


## asolt

Obliczenia obciażenia cieplnego i zapotrzebowania na ciepło liczone wg starej normy, norma obowiązujaca to 13790, liczenie wg normy B-02025 powoduje zawyzanie
wyników o ok 5-10 %. Wyniki końcowe zalezą od dokładności i rzetelności wprowadzanych wyników a także od korzystania z najbardziej aktualnej wersji OZC. Ogrzewanie zaprojektowane w układzie meandrowym a nie slimakowym, co powoduje nierównomierne nagrzewanie posadzki. Z powodu sredniej izolacji termicznej
sciany zewnetrznej dośc duze straty w poszczegolnych pomieszczeniach, a tym samym wysoka tem. zasliająca ok 45 oC. Na  pewno jest wskazane zwiększenie grubości izolacji termicznej oraz zastosowanie wm.

----------


## kulca

> Ogrzewanie zaprojektowane w układzie meandrowym a nie slimakowym, co powoduje nierównomierne nagrzewanie posadzki.


 napiszę tak: dupa maryna, wszyscy tak piszą, a ja mam meandry i nie zauważyłem nierównomiernego nagrzewania się posadzki 



> Z powodu sredniej izolacji termicznej sciany zewnetrznej dośc duze straty w poszczegolnych pomieszczeniach, a tym samym wysoka tem. zasliająca ok 45 oC. Na pewno jest wskazane zwiększenie grubości izolacji termicznej oraz zastosowanie wm.


tu racja, dobra izolacja to podstawa, później są mniejsze zapotrzebowania na ciepło, a co za tym idzie mniej energii zostanie zużyte

----------


## kalio

Fakt to jest gotowiec 

u mnie będzie pare zmian podłoga 18cm styro zamiast 10 
ściany 25 zamiast 12

----------


## asolt

Myślę, ze liczenie podłogówki w oparciu o obliczenia w OZC powinno stac się standartem. Moze ci którzy mają tak policzone nie ujawnili tego na forum.

----------


## autorus

Jestem tego samego zdania. Dopiero potem można robić zaokrąglenia.

----------


## kulca

u mnie było tak, że najpierw audytor energetyczny zrobił mi zapotrzebowanie, które później w świadectwie wykorzystał, i na tej podstawie zrobiono mi projekt ogrzewania

----------


## asolt

I ta kolejność jest prawidłowa

----------


## edde

to słabo (niezbyt pilnie lub uwaznie) czytacie forum, było nieraz o projektach podłogówki wykonanych na podst. OZC, ja tez tak sobie zrobiłem i chyba nawet w tym wątku tabelkę projektową wstawiałem do konsultacji

----------


## kulca

a audytor wg Ciebie jak wylicza zapotrzebowanie?

----------


## Jacekss

przyłączam się, też uwzględniłem wyniki z OZC przy robieniu podłogówki

----------


## cd

> u mnie było tak, że najpierw audytor energetyczny zrobił mi zapotrzebowanie, które później w świadectwie wykorzystał, i na tej podstawie zrobiono mi projekt ogrzewania


Witam.

Audytor to jedno podobnie jak projekt. W praktyce bywa zazwyczaj inaczej jak ekipa budowlańców postawi mury na szt to wszystkie obliczenia idą do smieci. Wszystkie inwestycje, które realizowalismy zgodnie z projektem chodzi mi głownie o sam dobór grzejnikow (dla Szczecina to 3-cia strefa klimatyczna ) okazywały sie zdecydowanie za małe. Przy podłogówce i rozstawie rur co 15 cm (zakładając że na posadzce bedzie terakota, bądz panel ) i strefie brzegowej przy scianach zewnetrznych i czynniku grzewczym 36 stopni podlogówka zdecydowanie zapeni nam 100% zapotrzebowanie  na cieplo danego pomieszczenia. To jest sprawdzone w praktyce. Nigdy jeszcze nie spotkalem sie z opinią na swoich budowach, aby ktoś sie skarżył na brak komfortu cieplego.......rocznie zas realizujemu ponad 30 budów w których jest wiekszość ogrzewania podłogowego.

Pozdrawiam Tomasz Sulej

----------


## asolt

> Witam.
> 
> Audytor to jedno podobnie jak projekt. W praktyce bywa zazwyczaj inaczej jak ekipa budowlańców postawi mury na szt to wszystkie obliczenia idą do smieci. Wszystkie inwestycje, które realizowalismy zgodnie z projektem chodzi mi głownie o sam dobór grzejnikow (dla Szczecina to 3-cia strefa klimatyczna ) okazywały sie zdecydowanie za małe. Przy podłogówce i rozstawie rur co 15 cm (zakładając że na posadzce bedzie terakota, bądz panel ) i strefie brzegowej przy scianach zewnetrznych i czynniku grzewczym 36 stopni podlogówka zdecydowanie zapeni nam 100% zapotrzebowanie  na cieplo danego pomieszczenia. To jest sprawdzone w praktyce. Nigdy jeszcze nie spotkalem sie z opinią na swoich budowach, aby ktoś sie skarżył na brak komfortu cieplego.......rocznie zas realizujemu ponad 30 budów w których jest wiekszość ogrzewania podłogowego.
> 
> Pozdrawiam Tomasz Sulej


Szczecin to I strefa klimatyczna.

----------


## cruz

> Witam.
> 
> Audytor to jedno podobnie jak projekt. W praktyce bywa zazwyczaj inaczej jak ekipa budowlańców postawi mury na szt to wszystkie obliczenia idą do smieci.
> 
> Pozdrawiam Tomasz Sulej


Wystarczy się odwrócić na moment a ekipa "fachowców" zrobi tak jak im wygodnie (np. wypełnią dziury w styropianie klejem), no chyba że ktoś wierzy w fachowość fachowców i im nie patrzy na ręce. Błędem jest porównywać dom zbudowany przez forumowicza (starannie) według projektu do domu zbudowanego według projektu przez fachowców na gipsie kleju i śmieciach.

----------


## cd

> Szczecin to I strefa klimatyczna.


Witam.

Tak moja pomyłka Szczecin to 1-sza strefa klimatyczna.

Pozdrawiam Tomasz Sulej

----------


## DEZET

> Wystarczy się odwrócić na moment a ekipa "fachowców" zrobi tak jak im wygodnie (np. wypełnią dziury w styropianie klejem), no chyba że ktoś wierzy w fachowość fachowców i im nie patrzy na ręce. Błędem jest porównywać dom zbudowany przez forumowicza (starannie) według projektu do domu zbudowanego według projektu przez fachowców na gipsie kleju i śmieciach.


Trudno się z tym nie zgodzić, budowlańcy robią tak, aby było szybciej i lżej dla nich; forumowicz- amator budowlany bojąc się poważnych błędów robi dokładnie, choć oczywiście są wyjątki.

----------


## autorus

A czy ktos słyszał aby robić podłogówke bez rozdzielaczy? Mi ostatnio coś takiego zaproponowano. Nie zgodziłem sie.

----------


## cd

> A czy ktos słyszał aby robić podłogówke bez rozdzielaczy? Mi ostatnio coś takiego zaproponowano. Nie zgodziłem sie.


Witam.

Jezeli jest to mala podłogowka np lazienka mozna wykonac ją na Rtl-u. Jezeli zas jest wiecej podłogowki bez rozdzielacza nie obędzie się.

Pozdrawiam Tom asz Sulej

----------


## autorus

Jest ponad 300m2  :smile:

----------


## kalio

Czy ma sens dawać po jednej pompie na parter i piętro ??? 

czy to ma jakieś uzasadnienie ???

----------


## autorus

Pompa powinna być w kotłowni, to jest optymalne wyjście. Było już o tym. U mnie będą dwie pompy w kotłowni.

----------


## kalio

> Pompa powinna być w kotłowni, to jest optymalne wyjście. Było już o tym. U mnie będą dwie pompy w kotłowni.


nie chodzi o miejsce instlacji pomp tylko czy jest sens dawać dwie pompy na podlodówkę góra i dół zakładając' że będzie miej  niż 200l bufor ok1400l w podłogówce i toczenie wody jakieś 2m do góry

zawsze tego tysiaka pompa plus zawór można wydać na coś innego

----------


## swistak81

Tłoczenie nawet i 10m do góry jest bez znaczenia dla zamkniętego obiegu (a takim jest m.in. instalacja podłogówki).
1400l - nie wiem ile to mb. Ale zauważ, że jedna pompka będzie już w kotle.
Z reguły jest to mocna pompka (25-50) i niestety chodzi na 3 biegu (ok 100W).
Ale za to starcza na dobre 1,5km rury (nawet forumowicze miewają więcej)...

Ja wspomnę, iż tę samą podłogówkę (moją, mam 600mb) goniłem Alphą2 na pierwszym biegu, który pobierał 7-9W.

----------


## odyseuszek

1400l to 14000mb PEX'a 16x2 - dość duży ten domek  :wink:

----------


## autorus

> nie chodzi o miejsce instlacji pomp tylko czy jest sens dawać dwie pompy na podlodówkę góra i dół zakładając' że będzie miej  niż 200l bufor ok1400l w podłogówce i toczenie wody jakieś 2m do góry
> 
> zawsze tego tysiaka pompa plus zawór można wydać na coś innego


Oczywiście że jedna. Ja daję tylko dla tego ze drugi obwód to będzie zupełnie inna cześć budynku. Choć to tez muszę jeszcze przemyśleć jeszcze. U mnie będzie ok 1600mb rury 16mm.

----------


## kalio

> 1400l to 14000mb PEX'a 16x2 - dość duży ten domek


w podlogówce 200l 1km pexa 
bufor 1400l

kocioł z buforem będzie grawitacyjnie 
podobnie będzie kominek z płaszczem tez do bufora grawitacyjnie
pompka nr 1 do grzejników w garażu pralni i drabinek w łazienkach
pompka nr 2 lub 2 i 3 do podłogówki   całość lub piętro dół

----------


## autorus

Już bardzie sobie nie mogłeś utrudnić życia?  :smile:  Ja daję podłogówkę, wszędzie, żadnych kombinacji, żadnych kominków z płaszczem i innych wynalazków.

----------


## kalio

W garażu też ???

----------


## autorus

Nie oczywiście garaż nie ogrzewany. Ale też nie robię tam grzejników. Założenie jest takie że nie będzie tam ocieplenia podłogi, aby wyciągnąć  z gruntu ciepło. Chodzi o to żeby było na +sie    :smile:

----------


## cieszynianka

> W garażu też ???


To tylko trochę rury więcej.

----------


## swistak81

Garażu raczej się nie ogrzewa specjalnie. Podłogówki tam też szkoda dawać.
Specjalny obieg ażeby 2 czy 3 grzejniki założyć? Bez sensu. Szkoda kasy i komplikacji.
Jeżeli już musisz grzać ten garaż to:
1. Załóż tam 2 porządnie przewymiarowane grzejniki.
2. Ja bym w  sąsiednich pomieszczeniach przewymiarował podłogówkę, i nie ocieplał ściany wspólnej z garażem.
Przy aktualnie energooszczędnych domkach - podłogi nie przegrzejemy.

Ale ogólnie jestem za brakiem ogrzewania garażu i zarazem brakiem izolacji w podłodze.

----------


## kulca

ja mam w garażu i nie żałuje, szczególnie że pies tam nocuje, a i pomajsterkować lubię, rozstawy projektowane były na 15 stopni, jest 17

----------


## DEZET

Planuję grzejnik w garażu, podobnie jak *kulca* na wykonywanie różnych prac w nim o różnych porach roku. Jednak nie będzie ogrzewania całego, a wydzielę sobie albo plandeką, albo płytą meblową i ta część będzie ogrzewana. A głupio tak marznąć w nowym lub co chwilę latać i ogrzewać się w domu  :wink:

----------


## autorus

odnosnie garazu to koledze chodzilo o to ze brama garazowa jest duzym mostkiem ciepla i normalne grzanie garazu bedzie wprowadzalo niezle straty. Inna sprawa to zed samochod nie lubi cieplych i jednoczesnie wilgotnych miejsc.

----------


## CityMatic

> Planuję grzejnik w garażu, podobnie jak *kulca* na wykonywanie różnych prac w nim o różnych porach roku. Jednak nie będzie ogrzewania całego, a wydzielę sobie albo plandeką, albo płytą meblową i ta część będzie ogrzewana. A głupio tak marznąć w nowym lub co chwilę latać i ogrzewać się w domu


 To nie lepiej zamontować grzejniki elektryczne? i korzystania z nich gdy zachodzi taka potrzeba?
U mnie garaż będzie ogrzewany powietrzem z rekuperatora plus nagrzewnica powietrzna - elektryczna gdy będzie taka potrzeba - na pewno się sprawdzi.

----------


## autorus

grzanie elektrycze w garazu jest ok.  tak sobie tez kombinuje. Moze nawet jakies promienniki, a to dla tego ze masz od razu cieplo a nie czekasz az sie powietrze nagrzeje.

----------


## DEZET

> To nie lepiej zamontować grzejniki elektryczne? i korzystania z nich gdy zachodzi taka potrzeba?
> U mnie garaż będzie ogrzewany powietrzem z rekuperatora plus nagrzewnica powietrzna - elektryczna gdy będzie taka potrzeba - na pewno się sprawdzi.


Niby racja, można elektrycznie, tylko po co płacić dodatkowo za prąd, skoro będzie ogrzewanie gazowe i dom będzie grzany. Grzejnik też można zakręcić, gdy niepotrzebny, a podłogówka na części podłogi mz mija się z celem w tym pomieszczeniu.

----------


## autorus

jeśli grzejemy to musimy ocieplić podłogę.  Jak nie grzejemy to tego nie robimy aby wyciągnąć max z ziemi. 

Na coś sie trzeba zdecydować.

----------


## CityMatic

> Niby racja, można elektrycznie, tylko po co płacić dodatkowo za prąd, skoro będzie ogrzewanie gazowe i dom będzie grzany. Grzejnik też można zakręcić, gdy niepotrzebny, a podłogówka na części podłogi mz mija się z celem w tym pomieszczeniu.


Mogę napisać tak - jeśli mam 100% podłogówki to w garażu grzejnik to byłby jakieś nieporozumienie - gazu zużyłbym tyle, że hej, a jeszcze skomplikował bym sobie cały układ ogrzewania aby mieć wysoką temperature na tych grzejnikach.
Aby ogrzać szybko tymi grzejnikami też musiałbym zacząć grzać kilka godzin wcześniej a mogę się rozmyślić, aby coś robić w garażu, albo wypadnie coś pilniejszego i całe to grzanie o kant .......
Elektrycznie na pewno nie będzie drogo , a na pewno szybciej.
Więc tak jak kolega wcześniej napisał - trzeba się zdecydować - ja to zrobiłem - jak zrobisz Ty będziesz tak miał. :wink:

----------


## swistak81

To może jeszcze inaczej. Ponieważ te twoje prace na pewno będą mocno sporadyczne (tym bardziej w zimie) - lepiej sobie odpuścić grzanie i zrobić tak jak być zrobione powinno, czyli podłoga bez ocieplenia.
A do ogrzewania szybkiego, łatwego, mobilnego - kupić piecyk gazowy/olejowy. Np. coś takiego:

4,2kW - cena ok 280zł

----------


## autorus

Koledzy mają rację, skoro ma tam być praca sporadycznie to można zainwestować w leprze (szybsze) źródło ogrzewania. Choćby taki piecyk. \Moim zdaniem nie warto komplikować układu co. 

Ja myślałem o promiennikach, widziałem takie w Jankach w warsztacie. One wisiały wysoko, i grzały wszystkich pod sobą  :smile:  Ale... u mnie w suficie będzie wełenka i sufit ogólnie drewniany wiec sobie to jeszcze dobrze przemyśle  :smile:

----------


## swistak81

Tak, promienniki też są ok. Tyle że drożej grzanie kosztuje i kable trzeba ciągnąć... Za to spalin nie ma.
Ale jak wspomnieliśmy - prace mocno sporadyczne więc wszystkie powyższe cechy nie są zbytnio istotne.

----------


## bajcik

Ja mam zamiar ogrzewać garaż, podłogówką  :smile: 




> odnosnie garazu to koledze chodzilo o to ze brama garazowa jest duzym mostkiem ciepla i normalne grzanie garazu bedzie wprowadzalo niezle straty


Planuję bramę ocieplić po swojemu. Brama dwuskrzydłowa, więc będzie łatwo.





> Inna sprawa to ze samochod nie lubi cieplych i jednoczesnie wilgotnych miejsc.


Dla "dupowozu" użytkowanego codziennie faktycznie lepiej garaż bez izolowanej podłogi. 




> U mnie garaż będzie ogrzewany powietrzem z rekuperatora


Podobno zły pomysł - za duża wilgoć.

----------


## CityMatic

> Podobno zły pomysł - za duża wilgoć.


Nie większa niż w domu  :wink:  w garażu jest również wentylacja.
Jeśli kolega był kiedyś w garażu ocieplanym(wewnątrz domu) gdy wjedzie się do środka samochodem w czasie deszczu  to zrozumie co to jest wilgoć w powietrzu :smile: 
Nie wiem kto napisał taką tezę(nie napiszę nic wulgarnego) ale ja napiszę, że jest w błędzie.

----------


## DEZET

> To może jeszcze inaczej. Ponieważ te twoje prace na pewno będą mocno sporadyczne (tym bardziej w zimie) - lepiej sobie odpuścić grzanie i zrobić tak jak być zrobione powinno, czyli podłoga bez ocieplenia.
> A do ogrzewania szybkiego, łatwego, mobilnego - kupić piecyk gazowy/olejowy. Np. coś takiego:
> 
> 4,2kW - cena ok 280zł


To nie piecyk- to NIEPOROZUMIENIE! Wiesz ile wytwarza pary wodnej? Widziałem pomieszczenie zniszczone przez "ogrzewanie" takim piecykiem- wilgoć, grzyb  :sad: 
Olejak to też grzanie prądem - pośrednio, bo prąd ogrzewa olej i na pewno dłużej niż jakimś "słoneczkiem", czy "farelkiem".
Swoją drogą może faktycznie zrezygnować z ocieplania podłogi- jak to się ma w praktyce? Mam zrobiony chudziak, na to folia izolująca i beton? Jaki zysk, czy na pewno temperatura w pomieszczeniu utrzymuje się na jakimś "ludzkim" poziomie?

----------


## Jacekss

u siebie zrobiłem podłogówkę w garażu, mniejsze zagęszczenie rurek, ogólnie jest ok.. fakt brama garażowa to duży mostek, choć nie sama brama bo nie jest źle (sprawdzałem pirometrem) a styk przy uszczelkach gumowych, łączenia segmentów i posadzka przy bramie

mam pytanie do podłogówki:
czy dawać I bieg na pompce czy II bieg - dla 1 biegu dT temp czynnika grzewczego jest większa niż na 2 biegu, na obu biegach pompka daje radę

----------


## kalio

A ja takie lamerskie pytanie jak dobrać prawidłową pomkę i zawór termostatyczny chodzi o przepływy

----------


## autorus

Odnośnie pojemności to wyszło mi że w rurce 100mb wejdzie 11l wody.  Jest to obliczenie dla rurki 16mm. 
Więc podłogówka może być zbyt małym buforem ciepła, szczególnie w małych domkach.

----------


## autorus

no tak, ok, liczyłem ile wody sobie będzie krążyć  :smile:   No i powiem tak, niezbyt dużo.

Konkretnie zastanawiam się czy jest konieczny dodatkowy bufor  wodny do podłogówki

----------


## andriuss

> no tak, ok, liczyłem ile wody sobie będzie krążyć   No i powiem tak, niezbyt dużo.
> 
> Konkretnie zastanawiam się czy jest konieczny dodatkowy bufor  wodny do podłogówki



Kombinujesz, udowadniane wielokrotnie - ciepło akumuluje wylewka (a nie woda w rurkach), której na 100m2 jest co najmniej kilkanaście ton. Wody w instalacji jest mało, ale ciągle krąży, tak więc jeśli uda się odebrać stopień, dwa od paru tysięcy litrów wody, wszystko gra i się zgadza.

Promienniki do garażu są bezkonkurencyjne, bo ogrzewają przedmioty (w tym ludzi), a nie powietrze. Polecam eksperyment - przy -10* na 10 minut przed planowym wyjazdem możecie sobie ogrzać samochód - dużo przyjemniej się wsiada, no i nie trzeba skrobać.

----------


## autorus

Jakie masz konkretnie te promienniki? jakiś link.

----------


## cruz

> Promienniki do garażu są bezkonkurencyjne, bo ogrzewają przedmioty (w tym ludzi), a nie powietrze. Polecam eksperyment - przy -10* na 10 minut przed planowym wyjazdem możecie sobie ogrzać samochód - dużo przyjemniej się wsiada, no i nie trzeba skrobać.


Hmm czyli od promienników lepsze jest garaż nieogrzewany. Ja taki mam i nie muszę w ogóle skrobać, a widać że w ogrzewanym jak się nie grzeje to trzeba :wink: . Drugie auto stoi pod wiatą i też nie muszę skrobać.

Najlepiej postawić garaż nie ogrzewany, nie przylegający do domu i koniecznie z wentylacją grawitacyjną. A przy ewentualnych naprawach grzać tymi promiennikami, tym przykładowym grzejnikiem gazowym lub jakąś kozą na węgiel.

----------


## autorus

Z tym garażem nie przylegającym to z powodów podatkowych bym serdecznie odradzał. Podatek za 25m2 garażu mam większy niż za cały dom + działka. 

Jakie masz te promienniki? Podajcie linki   :smile:

----------


## andriuss

> Jakie masz te promienniki? Podajcie linki


Jeśli mnie pytasz, to ja się bawiłem tylko na działce takimi żarówkami, potocznie zwanymi kwokami, bodajże 375W, czerwonymi. Kosztują ok. 30 zł sztuka. Koniecznie w ceramicznych oprawkach. Jak wpiszesz w google'a kwoka, nie będzie problemu ze znalezieniem. W te święta popracuje nad tematem "kwoka w łazience".

----------


## autorus

Myślałem raczej o takim  :smile: 



http://allegro.pl/nowosc-promienniki...994297892.html

----------


## kszysior

Witam! 
Czy użytkownicy podłogówki zauważyli u siebie obrzęki łydek czy uczucie zmęczenia nóg?
U moich znajomych pojawił się ten problem po dłuższym siedzeniu w jadalni gdzie jest ogrzewanie tego typu.
Ja planuję podłogówkę możliwie wszędzie, ale...

----------


## andriuss

> Witam! 
> Czy użytkownicy podłogówki zauważyli u siebie obrzęki łydek czy uczucie zmęczenia nóg?
> U moich znajomych pojawił się ten problem po dłuższym siedzeniu w jadalni gdzie jest ogrzewanie tego typu.
> Ja planuję podłogówkę możliwie wszędzie, ale...


To się zdarza. Któregoś razu po dłuższym posiedzeniu do tego stopnia, że szedłem spać zygzakiem i nie trafiłem w drzwi  :wink: . Ponadto, przez tę podłogówkę, fatalnie się czułem cały następny dzień. Są różne domy i różne podłogówki - w tych najbardziej energooszczędnych różnica temp. podłogi i powietrza wynosi 1-2 stopnie i nie różni się w dotyku od zwykłej podłogi. Naprawdę myślisz, że może to spowodować "obrzęk łydek"?

----------


## kulca

> To się zdarza. Któregoś razu po dłuższym posiedzeniu do tego stopnia, że szedłem spać zygzakiem i nie trafiłem w drzwi . Ponadto, przez tę podłogówkę, fatalnie się czułem cały następny dzień. Są różne domy i różne podłogówki - w tych najbardziej energooszczędnych różnica temp. podłogi i powietrza wynosi 1-2 stopnie i nie różni się w dotyku od zwykłej podłogi. Naprawdę myślisz, że może to spowodować "obrzęk łydek"?


dobre
znajomi pewnie mają rurki co 10cm i 50 stopni zasilanie  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

> Myślałem raczej o takim 
> 
> 
> 
> http://allegro.pl/nowosc-promienniki...994297892.html


Coś podobnego wisi u mnie... w kościele  :Smile:

----------


## DEZET

> Witam! 
> Czy użytkownicy podłogówki zauważyli u siebie obrzęki łydek czy uczucie zmęczenia nóg?
> U moich znajomych pojawił się ten problem po dłuższym siedzeniu w jadalni gdzie jest ogrzewanie tego typu.
> Ja planuję podłogówkę możliwie wszędzie, ale...


To typowe objawy za ciepłej podłogi.

----------


## mp_krk

Witam

Jestem na etapie podpięcia pieca do instalacji i zastanawiam sie nad pompą obiegową...a jako że z Waszą pomocą stworzyłem układ podłogówki to uderzę z kolejnym pytaniem :smile: 

Waszym zdaniem warto do podłógówki, gdzie teoretycznie jest stosunkowo stały przepływ stosować pompy adaptacyjne? Myślałem nad LFP Maxima lub Experia; obiegową do bojlera wybiorę chyba energooszczędną LFP Efekta. 

Jeśli nie adaptacyjna, to jaką energooszczędną byście polecili?

I druga kwestia...pompa 4m czy 6m? Jest ok 1200mb pexa + dwie drabinki w łazienkach + "ewentualny awarynjy" grzejnik w salonie :smile:

----------


## 1950

Grundfos ALPHA2 25-40

----------


## autorus

Faktycznie niezły killer od 5 do 22W

----------


## cruz

> Grundfos ALPHA2 25-40


A czym ten grundfos lepszy od LFP?

----------


## autorus

chyba zużyciem prądu  :smile:   Poza tym jest bardzo popularna w serwisach zakupowych, i na alledrogo można ją kupić za 599zł   :smile:  Nawet skubana na wyświetlacz z poborem mocy.

----------


## grzeniu666

> chyba zużyciem prądu   Poza tym jest bardzo popularna w serwisach zakupowych, i na alledrogo można ją kupić za 599zł   Nawet skubana na wyświetlacz z poborem mocy.


Pytanie było o różnice a nie podobieństwa  :wink: 
http://www.lfp.com.pl/pl/pdf/katalog/EXPERIA.pdf
http://allegro.pl/listing.php/search...&change_view=1

----------


## autorus

No ok, wiec różnią się kolorem  :smile:

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

I wysokością środków przeznaczanych na reklamę.

----------


## Foczki

> 1. Załóż tam 2 porządnie przewymiarowane grzejniki.
> 2. Ja bym w  sąsiednich pomieszczeniach przewymiarował podłogówkę, i nie ocieplał ściany wspólnej z garażem.
> Przy aktualnie energooszczędnych domkach - podłogi nie przegrzejemy.


AD.1 Po co dwa przewymiarowane?
AD.2 A później mamy jak poniżej, przegrzana podłoga. Ogrzewanie garażu przez ścianę od salonu??? Bez komentarza...




> To się zdarza. Któregoś razu po dłuższym posiedzeniu do tego stopnia, że szedłem spać zygzakiem i nie trafiłem w drzwi . Ponadto, przez tę podłogówkę, fatalnie się czułem cały następny dzień.


W garażu moim zdaniem ogrzewanie powinno być, może być podłogowe - czemu nie? Może być grzejnik ścienny z głowicą termostatyczną (przewymiarowany o 15%) zasilany tą samą temperaturą co podłogówka (wyjdzie wielki). Ogrzeje w dni kiedy chcemy pomajstrować. Oba rozwiązania proste i ekonomiczne, bez kombinowania, dodatkowych pompek zaworów i nie wiadomo czego jeszcze.

Odnośnie samochodu to chodzi o to, że w mokre dni w ciepłym garażu gnije od wody i soli. Bez większej różnicy czy jest plus 5 czy plus 16, na zewnątrz tak nie zgnije bo mamy mróz i przewiew osuszający auto. Dlatego najlepsza jest wiata - ale to inny temat.

----------


## swistak81

Wszystko zależy od tego, co się chce osiągnąć, czego się oczekuje.
Przytoczony cytat kolegi Andriuss miał inny podtekst, którego chyba nie zrozumiałeś  :smile: .
Jak napisałem, przy aktualnej energooszczędności domków - podłogówkę przegrzać jest ciężko.
Co do salonu, nie chodziło o ogrzewanie przez ścianę, bo to zbytnie generalizowanie. Ale mniejsza z tym.

Za to sam bym podłogówki w garażu nie dał. Z resztą w jednym się zgadzamy.
Garaż w bryle domu, ogrzewany - super sprawa. Ale nie do trzymania tam samochodu...

----------


## autorus

Z tym garażem to też się zgadzam. Jednak kolega *foczki* ma nad nami taka przewagę ze on projektuje podłogówkę i dla niego to chleb powszedni  :smile:  Z reszta liczę ze dla mnie tez zaprojektuje jak się z projektem ogarnę  :smile:

----------


## gp69

Wszystkiego dobrego w Nowym Roku !

Nie wiem, czy wszyscy udzielający się na tym forum sami robią, robili lub będą robić podłogówkę.
Ja raczej (raczej na pewno) nie.
Do tematu przygotowałem się trochę teoretycznie, w zakresie zrozumienia jak liczymy rozstaw rurek w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach.
Kluczem jest policzenie zapotrzebowania na ciepło. Potem to już prosta matematyka i wczytanie się w tabele lub wykresy udostępniane przez różnych producentów rurek. Całość wyliczeń powierzyłem firmie i na mój chłopski rozum, to co tam wychodzi, kupy się trzyma. Wychodzą rozstawy 10 - 30 cm.

Schody, w moim przypadku, zaczynają się, gdy pokazuję mój projekt wykonawcom. Widziałem ich pięciu. Żaden z nich nie chce robić instalacji według wyliczeń.
Każdy wie swoje. Przeważnie mają ustalony jakiś rozstaw i na sztywno stosują go w każdym domu. Od 7 cm do 15 cm, przeważnie niezależnie do tego w jakim pomieszczeniu.
Argumentują to przeważnie tak, że teoria teorią a on jest praktykiem i swoje wie, albo, że jak pan chce mieć ciepło w domu, to trzeba zrobić tak.
Kto tu zwariował. Ja czy oni ?

Czy spotkaliście się z fachowcem, który ze zrozumieniem podchodzi do takich wyliczeń i według nich realizuje instalacje ?

----------


## 1950

źle szukasz,

----------


## gp69

> źle szukasz,


Jestem z okolic Krakowa. Może tutaj fachowcy tak mają ?

----------


## nilsan

> Całość wyliczeń powierzyłem firmie i na mój chłopski rozum, to co tam wychodzi, kupy się trzyma. Wychodzą rozstawy 10 - 30 cm.


Bardzo roztropnie, oni wiedzą co robią.




> Schody, w moim przypadku, zaczynają się, gdy pokazuję mój projekt wykonawcom. Widziałem ich pięciu. Żaden z nich nie chce robić instalacji według wyliczeń.
> Każdy wie swoje. Przeważnie mają ustalony jakiś rozstaw i na sztywno stosują go w każdym domu. Od 7 cm do 15 cm, przeważnie niezależnie do tego w jakim pomieszczeniu.
> Argumentują to przeważnie tak, że teoria teorią a on jest praktykiem i swoje wie, albo, że jak pan chce mieć ciepło w domu, to trzeba zrobić tak.
> Kto tu zwariował. Ja czy oni ?


Myślę, że znasz odpowiedź.

PS
Tych "fachowców" to z kijem pogoń, bo przy tych rozstawach (7cm) to nawet rury nie wygniesz, a po podłodze będziesz z żoną skakał jak żabka. No chyba że rodzinnie uprawiacie breakdance.

nilsan

----------


## miloszenko

Mialem podobne odpowiedzi od fachowcow. Podlogowki robia z tak duzym zapasem ze glowa mala. Jak mowilem o zapotrzebowaniu domu, ze z projektowych 8,7 KW mocy projektowanej, po polepszeniu izolacji i przyblizeniu sie do 5 KW to i tak chcieli mi dawac rurki co 10 cm, czyli z moca dajaca sumarycznie 12 KW !!! Ale przeciez nie on bedzie placil za zuzycie gazu i pradu pompy ...

Pozdrawiam

----------


## asolt

> Wszystkiego dobrego w Nowym Roku !
> 
> Nie wiem, czy wszyscy udzielający się na tym forum sami robią, robili lub będą robić podłogówkę.
> Ja raczej (raczej na pewno) nie.
> Do tematu przygotowałem się trochę teoretycznie, w zakresie zrozumienia jak liczymy rozstaw rurek w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach.
> Kluczek jest policzenie zapotrzebowania na ciepło. Potem to już prosta matematyka i wczytanie się w tabele lub wykresy udostępniane przez różnych producentów rurek. Całość wyliczeń powierzyłem firmie i na mój chłopski rozum, to co tam wychodzi, kupy się trzyma. Wychodzą rozstawy 10 - 30 cm.
> 
> 
> Czy spotkaliście się z fachowcem, który ze zrozumieniem podchodzi do takich wyliczeń i według nich realizuje instalacje ?


Taki mały błąd w nazewnictwie, kluczem nie jest zapotrzebowanie na ciepło a obciążenie cieplne danego pomieszczenia, róznica jest między kW a KWh.
Obciążenie cieplne wyliczamy dla  temp. zewnetrznej dla danej strefy klimatycznej w Twoim przypadku III czyli -20 oC natomiast zapotrzebowanie na ciepło jest to 
ilość energii konieczna do ogrzania pomieszczenia i utrzymania w nim założonej temperatury.

Jezeli chodzi o tzw. fachowców  to niestety ciezko im przetłumaczyć teoria zapewni jednak prawidłowe ogrzewanie pomieszczeń.
Ja akurat nie mam tego problemu gdyż wykonuję podłogówki wg własnych projektów.

----------


## Piczman

Ja byłem jednym z pierwszych ryzykantów co to sobie dał co 35 cm rurki .
Teraz mam tak niską temp. zasilania że sam oczy przecieram ze zdziwienia.
Oczywiście mój kolega instalator jak zobaczył te rozstawy tylko głową kręcił .

Rozstawy 20-30 cm to standard w domu nawet 7-litrowym przy zachowaniu temp. zasilania do 35 C .

----------


## asolt

> Mialem podobne odpowiedzi od fachowcow. Podlogowki robia z tak duzym zapasem ze glowa mala. Jak mowilem o zapotrzebowaniu domu, ze z projektowych 8,7 KW mocy projektowanej, po polepszeniu izolacji i przyblizeniu sie do 5 KW to i tak chcieli mi dawac rurki co 10 cm, czyli z moca dajaca sumarycznie 12 KW !!! Ale przeciez nie on bedzie placil za zuzycie gazu i pradu pompy ...
> 
> Pozdrawiam


W przypadku pci warto przeliczyć zmniejszony rozstaw rur aby obnizyć temp zasilania a tym samym zwiększyć COP pompy. Fachowcy podpowiadali ale nie obliczali.

----------


## nilsan

> W przypadku pci warto przeliczyć zmniejszony rozstaw rur aby obnizyć temp zasilania a tym samym zwiększyć COP pompy. Fachowcy podpowiadali ale nie obliczali.


Chyba nie powiesz, że podłogówkę chcesz bezpośrednio z PC zasilać, bo zajedziesz scrola w jeden sezon. Jakiś buforek byłby wskazany żeby ciepełko zmagazynować. Na taryfach obniżonych dobrze by było gdyby to chodziło. Jakąś ciepłą wodę też trzeba by było mieć o temperaturze ciut wyżej niż 30-35*C.
Jak nakładziesz rur w rozstawie 7-10cm to zapłacisz więcej za materiał, będziesz miał większe opory przepływu (dłuższe wężownice) to i koszty pompowania ci wzrosną. Wyrównoważenie tego będzie graniczyło z cudem, a na COP niewiele zyskasz.
Za to w nocy twoja podłogówka ukołysze cię do snu prześlicznie pogwizdując na wszystkich zaworach po drodze w obiegu.
Możesz być pewien, że pan instalator będzie spał spokojnie.

nilsan

----------


## asolt

Przy inwertorowym sterowaniu nie potrzeby stosowania bufora, chyba że chcemy w pełni wykorzystać II taryfę

----------


## nilsan

> Przy inwertorowym sterowaniu nie potrzeby stosowania bufora, chyba że chcemy w pełni wykorzystać II taryfę


To akurat prawda.

nilsan

----------


## 1950

> Jestem z okolic Krakowa. Może tutaj fachowcy tak mają ?


bliżej...

----------


## gp69

Dziękuję za wszystkie rady. Czyli grunt to znaleźć łebskiego wykonawcę ...

Skoro tylu mądrych ludzi tu dziś mamy, to pozwolę sobie tutaj jeszcze jeden mój dylemat przedstawić.

Otóż chodzi o indywidualną regulację temperatury w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach. 
Kusi mnie regulacja indywidualna w pewnych pomieszczeniach za pomocą regulatorów temperatury PI (czyli takiej bardziej inteligentnej, uwzględniającej bezwładność ogrzewania) oraz zaworów sterujących odpowiednimi pętlami.
Dlaczego ? Bo system sterowania wspólnego dla całego domu wydaje mi się niewystarczający. 
(Wiem, że można wyregulować każą pętlę z osobna, ale chciałbym, by była to operacja zrobiona raz i bym nie musiał potem musiał tam zaglądać by zmienić temperaturę w jakimś pomieszczeniu)

1) Niektóre pomieszczenia żyją innym trybem czasowym niż inne (np. w sypialni chciałbym mieć zawsze 17 stopni, w salonie cieplej w dzień, zimniej w nocy a w biurze cieplej w week-endy. To tylko przykłady).

2) W pewnych pomieszczeniach może zdarzyć się, że z powodu dodatkowych źródeł ciepła wzrośnie temperatura (np. od kominka lub od dużych południowych przeszkleń gdy jest słońce). Może to doprowadzić do nadmiernego przegrzania tych pomieszczeń, lub wychłodzenia pozostałych.

Nie widzę innego sposobu załatwienia tych problemów jak indywidualna regulacja temperatury w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach. 

A Wy ?




> bliżej...


Tzn ?

----------


## 1950

z której strony Krakowa?

----------


## Piczman

> 1) Niektóre pomieszczenia żyją innym trybem czasowym niż inne (np. w sypialni chciałbym mieć zawsze 17 stopni, w salonie cieplej w dzień, zimniej w nocy a w biurze cieplej w week-endy. To tylko przykłady).
> 
> 2) W pewnych pomieszczeniach może zdarzyć się, że z powodu dodatkowych źródeł ciepła wzrośnie temperatura (np. od kominka lub od dużych południowych przeszkleń gdy jest słońce). Może to doprowadzić do nadmiernego przegrzania tych pomieszczeń, lub wychłodzenia pozostałych.


Chcesz sterować dynamicznie systemem ze sporą bezwładnością .
Może nie być tak kolorowo , czas reakcji kilku stopni C to ok. 5 godzin .
Część Twoich założeń jest do spełnienia ale i tak idealnie nie będzie !

----------


## gp69

> z której strony Krakowa?


Od strony Katowic.





> Chcesz sterować dynamicznie systemem ze sporą bezwładnością .
> Może nie być tak kolorowo , czas reakcji kilku stopni C to ok. 5 godzin .
> Część Twoich założeń jest do spełnienia ale i tak idealnie nie będzie !


Zdaje sobie z tego sprawę. Jednak myślę, że będzie (może być) dużo lepiej niż bez żadnej regulacji indywidualnej.

----------


## Indiana_

Re gp69. Trochę nie rozumiem - masz gotowy projekt ogrzewania, i nie możesz znaleźć nikogo, kto w pomieszczeniu A ułoży podłogówkę co 10cm, a w B co 30 cm? To pogoń tych "fachowców" w cholerę i sam ułóż, to niezbyt skomplikowane - po 1 pomieszczeniu wszystko będzie jasne  :Smile: . Sądząc z lokalizacji, budujesz się obok mnie (Chrzanów), ale niestety nie mam już do września wolnych terminów. 
Pamiętaj tylko o zastosowaniu dobrej rury, np. Herz lub wavin, w żadnym wypadku nic z castoramy itp marketów.

----------


## Jaszaf

Nawiązując do rozstawu rurek w podłogówce, czy mniej więcej można stwierdzić ile jest u mnie (załączone zdjęcie). Jako podkład jest jakaś mata w kratkę i jestem ciekawy czy kwadrat ma boki 10x10cm czy też inne (kwadrat ten z grubszym bokiem - w środku są 4 małe kwadraty)

----------


## Piczman

Co 15 cm masz .

----------


## malux20

dobra za rok o tej porze przyznam wam się jak sprawuję się rozstaw 10cm w domu wcale nie najgorzej ocieplonym.
sam jestem ciekaw.

----------


## nilsan

malux:

Z fotki widać, że masz rozstaw 15cm ze strefami brzegowymi w rozstawie 10cm.

nilsan

----------


## malux20

włamałeś się do kompa mojego
czy paweł ci podesłał zdj?

----------


## nilsan

malux:

Masz mnie, nie zauważyłem, że to fotka Jaszaf'a.
Sorry.  :bash: 

nilsan

----------


## Jaszaf

Aha, czyli powinno być OKI  :Smile: 
A ile ma ten bok kwadratu (grubego) 10 cm czy 15 ?

----------


## nilsan

Jaszaf:

Jeśli chodzi o siatkę na folii to 5cm (najmniejsze oczko).
A czy to dobrze, to musiał byś powiedzieć jaka okładzina na tym GP będzie oraz jaką maksymalną temperaturą chcesz to zasilać.

nilsan

----------


## zarowa2

mam pytanie dotyczące podlogowki czy mozna Skrzynkę z rozdzielaczem zmontować w piwnicy- podlogowka na parterze?????

----------


## nilsan

zarowa:

Można, ale trzeba to zrobić z głową. Najlepiej żeby policzył to jakiś projektant.

nilsan

----------


## swistak81

Ale i tak "na górze" musi się znaleźć miejsce na odpowietrzniki (na każdej z pętli.
Warto?

----------


## 1950

a po co odpowietrzniki? :jaw drop:

----------


## swistak81

Rozdzielacz będzie niżej niż wężownica podłogówki. Jak to ma się odpowietrzyć?
Po co daje się odpowietrzniki na rozdzielacze???
Po co daje się odpowietrzniki na każdą drabinkę?
Po co daje się odpowietrzniki na każdy kaloryfer?

----------


## nilsan

Odpowiem zbiorowo.
Załatwia się problem prawidłowym doborem średnic rur, z których ułożone są wężownice oraz odpowiednią prędkością przepływu wody w wężownicach.
Dzięki temu powietrze jest usuwane do rozdzielacza pomimo pracy wężownic na zasyfonowaniu.
Przykładem takiego wariantu pracy są ogrzewania ścienne i sufitowe, w których nie montuje się żadnych odpowietrzników.
Osobiście wiele takich ogrzewań zaprojektowałem i chodzą bezproblemowo.

nilsan

----------


## bajcik

> Tych "fachowców" to z kijem pogoń, bo przy tych rozstawach (7cm) to nawet rury nie wygniesz, a po podłodze będziesz z żoną skakał jak żabka. No chyba że rodzinnie uprawiacie breakdance.


Jak temperatura wody będzie ok to i temperatura podłogi też będzie w porządku.




> Mialem podobne odpowiedzi od fachowcow. Podlogowki robia z tak duzym zapasem ze glowa mala. Jak mowilem o zapotrzebowaniu domu, ze z projektowych 8,7 KW mocy projektowanej, po polepszeniu izolacji i przyblizeniu sie do 5 KW to i tak chcieli mi dawac rurki co 10 cm, czyli z moca dajaca sumarycznie 12 KW !!! Ale przeciez nie on bedzie placil za zuzycie gazu i pradu pompy ...


czemu zużycie gazu ma wzrosnąć?

----------


## nilsan

Bajcik:

Można tylko po co?

nilsan

----------


## bajcik

> Bajcik:
> 
> Można tylko po co?
> 
> nilsan


Pytasz czemu temperatura wody ma być nie za wysoka, a już na pewno nie taka żeby tańczyć breakdance?

1. mając PC żeby mieć dobry COP
2. mając bufor żeby jego efektywna pojemność była wysoka

----------


## nilsan

bajcik:

Chodziło mi o bezsensowny rozstaw rur *7cm* oraz o to, że przy niskich parametrach zasilania np.35*C wcale nie ma potrzeby układania ich tak gęsto, o czym pisał *Piczman*. Rozstaw 15-20cm to w wielu przypadkach i tak jest za gęsto nawet dla PC, a zwłaszcza w domach energooszczędnych o obciążeniu cieplnym na poziomie 4-6kW.
Co się zaś tyczy buforów, to rozumiem że miałeś na myśli efektywną pojemność cieplną.

nilsan

----------


## swistak81

> Odpowiem zbiorowo.
> Załatwia się problem prawidłowym doborem średnic rur, z których ułożone są wężownice oraz odpowiednią prędkością przepływu wody w wężownicach.
> Dzięki temu powietrze jest usuwane do rozdzielacza pomimo pracy wężownic na zasyfonowaniu.
> Przykładem takiego wariantu pracy są ogrzewania ścienne i sufitowe, w których nie montuje się żadnych odpowietrzników.
> Osobiście wiele takich ogrzewań zaprojektowałem i chodzą bezproblemowo.
> 
> nilsan


Tego nie wiedziałem. Człowiek się dokształca  :smile: .
Ale powiem, że ja miałem spory problem z odpowietrzeniem GGWC. Pomimo mocnej pompki i średnicy fi25.
Jakoś opornie szło "przepchnięcie" tego powietrza. Ale w sumie to chyba przez wlanie 99% glikolu a potem wody.
Ten glikol strasznie "żelowaty" był w porównaniu do wody  :smile: 
A rurki położone ze sporym spadem więc powietrze miało dość łatwą drogę.

Za to odpowiedź kolegi 1950 była bardzo durna.
Po co ten emotionek??? Jakby nikt nigdy w hydraulice nie stosował odpowietrzników...

----------


## zarowa2

mala zmiana planów  muszę zrobic 2 obwody podlogowki  1- 7m2 łazienka  2-5m2 korytarz opcja z rozdzielaczem i układem mieszającym odpada za drogi interes dla inwestora czy mozna i jak prawidłowo zrobic podlogowke z powrotu grzejnika  wiem ze musi byc zawór rtl na końcu pętli ale jak za wór zamknie przepływ to grzejnik tez przestanie grzać moze macie jakies inne pomysly

----------


## nilsan

zarowa:

Zrób dokładnie tak jak piszesz.
RTL jest ogranicznikiem temperatury powrotu z wężownicy OP.
Jeżeli się nawet zamknie, to tylko wtedy gdy w pomieszczeniu zostanie osiągnięta wymagana temperatura, dlatego nie ma znaczenia czy grzejnik będzie grzał czy nie. No chyba, że ze względów czysto psychologicznych, bo jak grzejnik nie grzeje to od razu wydaje się, że jest bardziej zimno niż w rzeczywistości.
W praktyce taka sytuacja jest raczej mało prawdopodobna i zawsze można to zmienić obniżając np. o 5*C temperaturę na głowicy RTL.
Poza tym zasilanie GP z powrotu grzejnika (najlepiej małej mocy np. łazienkowego) ma same zalety.
Można też zasilić GP bezpośrednio bez grzejnika, ale ja nie polecam takiego rozwiązania ze względu na duży spadek temperatury na wężownicy, który objawia się dużym gradientem temperatury na powierzchni GP.

nilsan

----------


## zarowa2

dzięki bardzo  sa jakieś male szafki podtynkowe na zawory rtl??

----------


## nilsan

zarowa:

Z twojego pytania wnioskuję, że kupiłeś RTL'a do zabudowy w szafce rozdzielaczowej.
Wymień go na taki do zabudowy w ścianie z fabryczną kasetą.

nilsan

----------


## zarowa2

> zarowa:
> 
> Z twojego pytania wnioskuję, że kupiłeś RTL'a do zabudowy w szafce rozdzielaczowej.
> Wymień go na taki do zabudowy w ścianie z fabryczną kasetą.
> 
> nilsan


jeszcze nie kupilem masz moze jakieś namiary na sklep internetowy ????

----------


## nilsan

zarowa:

Tu znajdziesz informację na temat wszystkich wariantów:
http://www.imi-internationalcee.com/...szczeniu_.html

Dalej pogooogluj sobie.

nilsan

----------


## gp69

Które z tabel wydajności cieplnej publikowanych przez różnych producentów są najbardziej wiarygodne?
Każda z nich daje inny wynik ...

Np.

Dla:
- średniej temperatury czynnika grzewczego = 40 °C
- nominalnej temperatury wewn. pomieszczenia = 20 °C
- średnicy rurek Ø16x2,0 mm i rozstawu co 20 cm
- podłoża z płytek ceramicznych (Rw=0,02 m2K/W)

Poszczególne tabele dają takie moce cieplne:
- BIMS: 97 W/m2
- KISAN: 98 W/m2
- ROTH: 95 W/m2
- KAN: 87 W/m2

Różnice dość znaczne, szczególnie porównując KAN do reszty ...

----------


## Piczman

Policz sobie średnią  :big grin:

----------


## nilsan

> Które z tabel wydajności cieplnej publikowanych przez różnych producentów są najbardziej wiarygodne?
> Każda z nich daje inny wynik ...
> 
> Np.
> 
> Dla:
> - średniej temperatury czynnika grzewczego = 40 °C
> - nominalnej temperatury wewn. pomieszczenia = 20 °C
> - średnicy rurek Ø16x2,0 mm i rozstawu co 20 cm
> ...


KAN to liczy według numerycznej metody rozkładu temperatur "floor 2D" dr. Michała Strzeszewskiego z Politechniki Warszawskiej, która wchodzi w skład programu Piotra Wereszczyńskiego do obliczeń hydraulicznych w instalacjach CO.
Reszta bazuje na metodach uproszczonych.

nilsan

----------


## Piczman

Niektórzy z Was zbyt mocno wierzą w liczby, te na 3 miejscu po przecinku w realiach na prawdę nie są tak ważne .
Aptekarska dokładność przy budowie domu gdzie jest tak wiele zmiennych mija się z celem .
Wystarczy głupi kaprys Żony w połowie budowy i wszystko szlag trafi, na pewno wielu z Was wie o czym piszę  :big grin: 

Trzeba liczyć i robić wszystko dokładnie .
W granicach rozsądku .

Wyciągając średnią z powyższych danych będziesz bliżej lub dalej od "prawdy", przez nietrafienie nie będzie niespodzianki typu " nie grzeje" albo "tu jest 0,005 C mniej niż zakładałem " .

----------


## nilsan

Piczman:

Wszystko o czym piszesz, to jak najbardziej prawda, a zwłaszcza z beztroską twórczością naszych żon.
Osobiście jednak proponowałbym przyjąć mniejszą wydajność z 1m2, bo wtedy mamy znacznie większą możliwość korekty ewentualnego błędu obliczeniowego, czy to nieznacznie podnosząc temperaturę na zasilaniu wężownicy, czy też nieznacznie korygując w górę przepływ. 
Dla bezpieczeństwa w obliczeniach proponuję przyjmować dane dla dT = 10*C.

nilsan

----------


## Piczman

Dodam jeszcze że lepiej jest nieco przewymiarować pomieszczenie którego nie jesteśmy pewni niż odwrotnie .
Lepiej jest skręcić jedno pomieszczenie niż skręcać resztę i podwyższać temp. na cały układ + mocniejsza pompa dla tego jednego .

----------


## edde

a tak przy okazji to wg Was jaka powinna być prawidłowa różnica, dT pomiędzy zasilaniem a powrotem podłogówki?, tak w realu a nie w obliczeniach  :wink:

----------


## ansu

Mam zawory RTL na powrocie z podłogi różnica, dT jest różna  :tongue:   Jak duży mróz 35/27 rozstaw co +- 30cm na powierzchni 80%

PS
Na wszelki wypadek zamontowałem termik ustawiony na 45°C. Tak na wszelki wypadek wyłączy pompę w razie jak by co

----------


## nilsan

> a tak przy okazji to wg Was jaka powinna być prawidłowa różnica, dT pomiędzy zasilaniem a powrotem podłogówki?, tak w realu a nie w obliczeniach


Prawidłowy zakres dT zawiera się w przedziale 5-10*C.
Poniżej 5*C zbyt duże opory przepływu, natomiast powyżej 10*C zbyt duże gradienty temperatur na posadzce.

nilsan

----------


## Indiana_

Witam. Nilsan, tak z ciekawości mam pytanie, gdyż sam montuję regulatory elektroniczne w pomieszczeniach oraz siłowniki na rozdzielaczu - używasz regulatorów termostatycznych do podłogówki? Jak się sprawują? Dla porządku nie chodzi mi o zasilenie jednego obiegu podłogówki z rozdzielacza grzejników, gdyż wtedy jasna sprawa, ale o sterowanie podłogówką w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach?

----------


## cieszynianka

> Witam. Nilsan, tak z ciekawości mam pytanie, gdyż sam montuję regulatory elektroniczne w pomieszczeniach oraz siłowniki na rozdzielaczu - używasz regulatorów termostatycznych do podłogówki? Jak się sprawują? Dla porządku nie chodzi mi o zasilenie jednego obiegu podłogówki z rozdzielacza grzejników, gdyż wtedy jasna sprawa, ale o sterowanie podłogówką w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach?


Ja mam i bardzo sobie chwalę (mimo iż wszyscy uważają to za dziwactwo).
Daje mi to możliwość niezależnego i mobilnego regulowania temperatur w różnych pomieszczeniach, a także stopniowego włączania pomieszczeń do grzania na początku sezonu grzewczego i odwrotnie na koniec. Na początku włączam łazienkę, _komputerownię_ i dzienny, póżniej dochodzi garderoba, kuchnia i kolejne pomieszczenia według potrzeb. Na koniec sezonu ostatnia zostaje wyłączona łazienka.
Dodatkowy plus, to możliwość utrzymywania stałej temperatury do np. 17 stopni w nieużywanym pokoju i podwyższenie do zadanej temperatury w przypadku nagłej potrzeby przenocowania kogoś bez zabawy z kombinowaniem na przepływach.

----------


## nilsan

Indiana:

Oprócz funkcjonalności, o której napisała cieszynianka, stosowanie termostatów naściennych w połączeniu z siłownikami, ma konkretny wymiar ekonomiczny w przeciągu całego sezonu grzewczego. OP w takiej konfiguracji reaguje w zdecydowanie bardziej dynamiczny sposób na wpływ dodatkowych źródeł ciepła takich jak nasłonecznienie, oświetlenie, sprzęt RTV i AGD, kominki, obecność ludzi itd. Charakter pracy takiego układu jest impulsowy ze zmiennym interwałem czasowym zarówno pracy jak i przerwy, co w połączeniu z silnie całkującą właściwością GP daje szerokie spektrum modulacji mocy OP i stąd się biorą oszczędności.
Tego typu układy pracują bardzo dobrze. Zresztą dzięki swoim zaletom są powszechnie polecane przez wszystkich producentów OP.

PS
Pozdrowienia cieszynianka.
Rozumiem, że dzięki takiemu sterowaniu OP nie musisz już w łazience zębami kosy klepać.

nilsan

----------


## Indiana_

Chyba się nie zrozumieliśmy - montuję w moich instalacjach regulatory naścienne elektroniczne, osobne do każdego pokoju, sterujące podłogówką w danym pomieszczeniu, właśnie po to by każdy indywidualnie regulował sobie temperaturę, a regulacja uwzględniała zyski ciepła itp. 
Jestem natomiast ciekawy, jak sprawują się regulatory cieczowe o większej bezwładności zadziałania? Zwykle stosuję elektroniczne regulatory Herz, o różnicy przełączania 0.2"C - czyli na pewno mniej niż głowica cieczowa. Ale może są inne zalety cieczowych?
Znacznie trudniej zamontować regulator cieczowy niż elektroniczny, znacznie trudniej go też przenieść ("zmiana koncepcji wystroju wnętrza"  ), są też droższe, ale pewnie jakieś zalety mają, skoro są sprzedawane przez wszystkie firmy  :Smile:

----------


## plamiak

Wszystkie firmy je sprzedają, a wszyscy instalatorzy wpychają gdzie mogą. Kosztują niemało -to ich zaleta. Oczywiście dla nich.
Na temat sterowania tak bezwładnym klocem betonu jakim jest podłogówka wypowiedzieli sie już wszyscy: *cieszynianka* która taki bajer posiada i sobie chwali, *nilsan* który takie bajery montuje i sobie chwali - no i ja - który myślałem o takich bajerach, ale ich nie mam. Też sobie chwalę.

----------


## nilsan

Indiana:

Chodzi ci o głowice termostatyczne z kapilarą, czy RTL?

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> Wszystkie firmy je sprzedają, a wszyscy instalatorzy wpychają gdzie mogą. Kosztują niemało -to ich zaleta. Oczywiście dla nich.
> Na temat sterowania tak bezwładnym klocem betonu jakim jest podłogówka wypowiedzieli sie już wszyscy: *cieszynianka* która taki bajer posiada i sobie chwali, *nilsan* który takie bajery montuje i sobie chwali - no i ja - który myślałem o takich bajerach, ale ich nie mam. Też sobie chwalę.


No dobrze, tylko co z tego wynika?
Wszyscy są niedouczenie, tylko ty jeden nie?
Oczywiście, że można stosować różne sposoby regulacji OP, ale wcale nie oznacza to że są one najbardziej ekonomiczne.
Dla przykładu na pewnym etapie rozwoju elektroniki udało się wielokrotnie zmniejszyć gabaryty transformatorów w zasilaczach, bez utraty mocy, właśnie dzięki wprowadzeniu w nich zasilania impulsowego.

nilsan

----------


## Piczman

Problem w tym że niektórzy próbują sterować systemem który nie jest stworzony do dynamicznych zmian a głównie dynamika sprawia że to sterownie ma jakiś większy sens .
Są oczywiście sytuacje kiedy mamy pomieszczenie znacznie mniej użytkowe, lub wymagające innej temperatury ale podłogówka wodna w takim wypadku nie jest dobrym rozwiązaniem .
Albo dynamika albo akumulacja/bezwładność i zrozumienie jej praw .

----------


## nilsan

> wynika z tego że każdy instalator wciska 1000 kompletnie nikomu nie potrzebnych bajerów które nic nigdy nie dają a legitymizacją tego działania jest standardowo powtarzana bajka o _konkretnym wymiarze ekonomicznym
> _
> po czym jak ktoś gdzieś odważy się zrobić normalnie, czyli bez bajerów i udziwnień i mu zadziała identycznie sprawnie to oczywiście od razy lecą na niego epitety, bo przecież facet odbiera zarobek instalatorom


Nikomu nigdy nie staram się narzucić jedynie słusznego rozwiązania.
Pokazuję różne możliwości podając wady i zalety każdego rozwiązania, również z uwzględnieniem ceny.
Proponuję np. rozłożenie kabli do ewentualnego późniejszego wykorzystania do automatycznej regulacji OP, ponieważ nie jest to duży koszt, a wersje radiowe są stosunkowo drogie.
Więc nie wsadzaj wszystkich do jednego worka.

Poza tym skoro taki z ciebie specjalista od ogrzewania, to chętnie wysłucham rzeczowych argumentów za i przeciw konkretnym rozwiązaniom regulacji OP, z uwzględnieniem aspektu funkcjonalnego i ekonomicznego.
Jestem również bardzo ciekaw jak policzyłeś te oszczędności na poziomie 3,- PLN rocznie.

nilsan

----------


## pyton79

Sorki ze się wetnę w tą dyskusję!Potrzebuje abyście pomogli mi w rozwianiu dylematu.
Nakierujcie mnie na odpowiednią stronę lub jakieś rysunki jak poprawnie zrobić dylatację w przejściach drzwi,coś było ale nie mogę odszukać .
Pisaliście żeby nie nacinać posadzki ale nie pamiętam co  zamiast.I czy rurki w miejscu dylatacji muszą być w jakimś peszlu czy normalnie bez niczego?
Jeszcze pisaliście zęby to grzało to wszystkie pętle mniej więcej równe
.Układanie w ślimaka zamiast meandry.Czy w zasadzie takie warunki  trzeba spełnić zeby poprawnie grzała podłogówka?Z góry dzięki za odp!

----------


## Piczman

Zawory termostatyczne działają na zasadzie otwórz-zamknij .
Zamknięcie pętli podłogówki oznacza wychodzenie podłogi co jest bardzo odczuwalne .
Regulacja czasowa temp. w domu z podłogówką zachowując jej temp. zasilania wygląda tak że podłoga oraz powietrze wychładza się z opóźnieniem kilkugodzinnym i tak samo dzieje się podczas załączenie obiegu .
W domu takim jak mój czas ten wydłuża się do 10-12 godzin !!!

Próbowałem zrobić u siebie strefy czasowe podczas doby bo mam na sterowniku takie możliwości ale doszedłem do wniosku ze to nie ma sensu ekonomicznego + duży spadek komfortu .
Sytuacja poprawia sie kiedy mamy 40-50 C zasilanie a to niesie za soba kolejne historie które trzeba wziąć pod uwagę .

Nie mam nic przeciwko sterowaniu temp. w domu, jak miał bym technologię szkieletową to zrobił bym wszędzie podłogi drewniane i grzał bym dynamicznie grzejnikami .
Przyniosło by to zysk, choć nieco ograniczony bo grzała 300 W w akwarium nadrobiła by zaoszczędzoną kasę  :wink:

----------


## nilsan

Piczman:

Termostaty naścienne oprócz funkcji przeciwzamrożeniowej mają wbudowany timer, który jeśli termostat nie uruchomi siłownika w przeciągu półgodziny, to podaje sygnał do pełnego otwarcia siłownika i ponownie przechodzi w stan oczekiwania. Czas pełnego otwarcia siłownika to 6min. Podobnie czas zamknięcia.
Zatem wężownica nie jest zasilana tylko przez 18min. na każde pół godziny. Ale takie sytuacje mogą wystąpić tylko w okresach przejściowych jesień/wiosna lub w przypadku silnego nasłonecznienia. W pozostałych okresach pracy OP takie sytuacje są raczej rzadkością. 

nilsan

----------


## Piczman

> Pisaliście żeby nie nacinać posadzki ale nie pamiętam co  zamiast.


Może być płyta pilśniowa .
Co do nacięć to myślę że głównym problemem jest tu fakt że wylewkarze po wykonaniu nacięcia zacierają je .




> I czy rurki w miejscu dylatacji muszą być w jakimś peszlu czy normalnie bez niczego?


Otulina czerwona .




> Jeszcze pisaliście zęby to grzało to wszystkie pętle mniej więcej równe
> .Układanie w ślimaka zamiast meandry.Czy w zasadzie takie warunki  trzeba spełnić zeby poprawnie grzała podłogówka?Z góry dzięki za odp!


Leszku ,,,

Z wentylacją do mnie wbiłeś więc może tą podłogówkę też uda się sensownie wykonać ?

----------


## nilsan

> Sorki ze się wetnę w tą dyskusję!Potrzebuje abyście pomogli mi w rozwianiu dylematu.
> Nakierujcie mnie na odpowiednią stronę lub jakieś rysunki jak poprawnie zrobić dylatację w przejściach drzwi,coś było ale nie mogę odszukać .
> Pisaliście żeby nie nacinać posadzki ale nie pamiętam co  zamiast.I czy rurki w miejscu dylatacji muszą być w jakimś peszlu czy normalnie bez niczego?
> Jeszcze pisaliście zęby to grzało to wszystkie pętle mniej więcej równe
> .Układanie w ślimaka zamiast meandry.Czy w zasadzie takie warunki  trzeba spełnić zeby poprawnie grzała podłogówka?Z góry dzięki za odp!


Prawidłowo dylatacje wykonuje się z taśmy brzegowej do OP. Jest to pianka polietylenowa o gr. 8mm, którą rozkłada się wzdłuż wszystkich ścian i wylewek , które będą miały kontakt z GP. Zadaniem taśmy brzegowej/dylatacyjnej jest kompensacja rozszerzalności liniowej płyty GP pod wpływem temperatury.
Bez niej płyta GP wybrzuszy się. Na przejściach wężownic przez taśmę brzegową/dylatację montuje się 0,5m odcinki peszla lub otuliny do izolacji termicznej podposadzkowej, w taki sposób żeby wystawały po 0,25m z każdej strony taśmy brzegowej/dylatacji. Końce tak wykonanych przepustów należy zabezpieczyć pianką do montażu okien lub taśmą do izolacji termicznych przed przedostaniem się do ich wnętrza betonu w trakcie wylewania jastrychu. W miejscach przejścia wężownicy przez taśmę brzegową/dylatacyjną wykonuje się od góry pionowe nacięcie w które wprowadza się rurę peszla z wężownicą w środku, a następnie miejsce przecięcia taśmy brzegowej/dylatacji zakleja się obustronnie od góry taśmą do izolacji termicznych.
Co się zaś tyczy sposobu układania wężownicy, to najkorzystniejszy ze względu na rozkład temperatury na powierzchni GP jest układ ślimakowy, trochę gorszy meander podwójny i najgorszy meander pojedyńczy.

nilsan

----------


## pyton79

> Może być płyta pilśniowa .
> Co do nacięć to myślę że głównym problemem jest tu fakt że wylewkarze po wykonaniu nacięcia zacierają je .
> 
> 
> 
> Otulina czerwona .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ależ Pawle skoro tak to wporzo ! :smile: 
Poczekam jak będziesz przejazdem tak jak pisałeś, to pogadamy podumamy!
Nilsan dzięki!

----------


## Indiana_

Re Nilsan
Na poprzedniej stronie pytałem o sprawowanie się regulatorów cieczowych, przeznaczonych do indywidualnej regulacji temperatury w pomieszczeniach z OP, typu czujnik pomieszczeniowy cieczowy z kapilarą sterującą siłownikiem na rozdzielaczu, ponieważ nigdy tego nie stosowałem - z uwagi na wyższe koszty, i na logike znacznie dłuższy czas reakcji na zmianę temperatury w porównaniu do sterowników elektronicznych. Masz może doświadczenia z pracą tego typu regulatorów?

----------


## nilsan

Indiana:

Przepraszam, ale myślą wybiegłem w innym kierunku i jakoś od razu nie zajarzyłem o co pytasz.
Głowice naścienne z kapilarą stosuję tylko do zaworów termostatycznych montowanych w grzejnikach kanałowych i tam sprawują się bardzo dobrze, w płynny sposób regulując przepływ wody przez grzejnik. W zastosowaniu ich do OP nie widzę przeszkód poza niewygodą w rozprowadzaniu kapilar i ograniczoną ich długością chyba do 8 lub 10m. Należałoby jeszcze sprawdzić charakterystykę łączną zaworu na belce OP + głowica termostatyczna, czy ma ona pożądany przebieg.

nilsan

----------


## devileczek

> ja u siebie w garażu (36mkw) dałem podłogówkę, rozstaw co 30cm, w zimie miałem w nim 15 stopni (na tyle była projektowana podłogówka)


masz warsztat ? 15st w garazu ? a jakby bylo 6st to by samochod zmarzl ? podloga na gruncie bez izolacji zapewni ci taka temp za darmo i bez dodatkowych kosztow instalacji.

----------


## DEZET

> masz warsztat ? 15st w garazu ? a jakby bylo 6st to by samochod zmarzl ? podloga na gruncie bez izolacji zapewni ci taka temp za darmo i bez dodatkowych kosztow instalacji.


Podłoga bez izolacji w garażu zapewni 15*C czy 6*C ?? Przy jakiej temp. zewnętrznej?

----------


## TINEK

> Ależ Pawle skoro tak to wporzo !
> Poczekam jak będziesz przejazdem tak jak pisałeś, to pogadamy podumamy!
> Nilsan dzięki!


że się wetnę troszkę, znaczy Piczman bywa przejazdem w okolicach Pabianic? (sądząc po tym skąd jest pyton)
no pięknie, to następnym razem obaj się meldujecie u mnie na kawie, w 3 podyskutujemy  :big grin:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Indiana:
> 
> PS
> Pozdrowienia cieszynianka.
> Rozumiem, że dzięki takiemu sterowaniu OP nie musisz już w łazience zębami kosy klepać.
> 
> nilsan


Dzięki *Nilsan* za pozdrowienia  :big grin: 
No właśnie kosy nie klepię, bo ta łazienka jest jako pierwsza włączana do grzania i jako ostatnia  wyłączana. Drugą, w której korzystamy tylko z ubikacji, włącza się później i wyłącza wcześniej. 
Decydując się na takie rozwiązanie myślałam o swojej wygodzie i mobilności systemu  :yes: 
Też Cię pozdrawiam  :yes:

----------


## kulca

> najgorszy meander pojedyńczy.


Wszyscy tak piszą, ja mam meandry pojedyncze i nie zauważyłem wad typu nierówne nagrzewanie itp, podłoga w łazience gdzie jest najgęściej i tam jestem w stanie gołą stopą wyczuć ciepło podłogi jest nagrzewana równomiernie



> masz warsztat ? 15st w garazu ? a jakby bylo 6st to by samochod zmarzl ? podloga na gruncie bez izolacji zapewni ci taka temp za darmo i bez dodatkowych kosztow instalacji.


mam garaż w którym lubie cos podłubać, dodatkowo jest to miejsce w którym przebywa mój pies i 5 stopni by było dla niego za zimno (10 lat spędził w bloku)
reasumując, jak bym budował jeszcze raz również zrobiłbym taki wariant, głównie z racji majsterkowania

----------


## devileczek

Ja przy 24 dostaje szalu, a do spania ideal to 17-18. Taki polarny mis ze mnie.

----------


## devileczek

> Chcesz sterować dynamicznie systemem ze sporą bezwładnością .
> Może nie być tak kolorowo , czas reakcji kilku stopni C to ok. 5 godzin .
> Część Twoich założeń jest do spełnienia ale i tak idealnie nie będzie !


Podpinam sie pod gp69

----------


## devileczek

> Indiana:
> 
> Oprócz funkcjonalności, o której napisała cieszynianka, stosowanie termostatów naściennych w połączeniu z siłownikami, ma konkretny wymiar ekonomiczny w przeciągu całego sezonu grzewczego. OP w takiej konfiguracji reaguje w zdecydowanie bardziej dynamiczny sposób na wpływ dodatkowych źródeł ciepła takich jak nasłonecznienie, oświetlenie, sprzęt RTV i AGD, kominki, obecność ludzi itd. Charakter pracy takiego układu jest impulsowy ze zmiennym interwałem czasowym zarówno pracy jak i przerwy, co w połączeniu z silnie całkującą właściwością GP daje szerokie spektrum modulacji mocy OP i stąd się biorą oszczędności.
> Tego typu układy pracują bardzo dobrze. Zresztą dzięki swoim zaletom są powszechnie polecane przez wszystkich producentów OP.
> 
> PS
> Pozdrowienia cieszynianka.
> Rozumiem, że dzięki takiemu sterowaniu OP nie musisz już w łazience zębami kosy klepać.
> 
> nilsan


Jak pieknie napisane. Jestem pod wrazeniem

----------


## devileczek

> Podłoga bez izolacji w garażu zapewni 15*C czy 6*C ?? Przy jakiej temp. zewnętrznej?


15C to z ogrzewaniem podlogowym u niektorych forumowiczow. U moich rodzicow jest stara brama roletowa w garazu, lekki przymrozek (-10) i szroni od wewnatrz...mimo to temperatura  w garazu nigdy nie spadla ponizej zera. Podloga na gruncie bez docieplenia, sasiednie pomieszczenia gospodarcze nieogrzewane. Dom z poczatku lat 90'tych. Gdy konieczne sa jakies prace w garazu to jeden grzejnik elektryczny wstawiony na godzine zalatwia w miare komfortowa temperature.

----------


## devileczek

> Wszyscy tak piszą, ja mam meandry pojedyncze i nie zauważyłem wad typu nierówne nagrzewanie itp, podłoga w łazience gdzie jest najgęściej i tam jestem w stanie gołą stopą wyczuć ciepło podłogi jest nagrzewana równomiernie
> 
> mam garaż w którym lubie cos podłubać, dodatkowo jest to miejsce w którym przebywa mój pies i 5 stopni by było dla niego za zimno (10 lat spędził w bloku)
> reasumując, jak bym budował jeszcze raz również zrobiłbym taki wariant, głównie z racji majsterkowania


No to w zasadzie nie garaz tylko hobby room i sypialnia dla psa, co zmienia postac rzeczy.

----------


## devileczek

Mam pytanie natury technicznej - jakie wartosci oporu cieplnego podlog przyjeliscie w waszych wyliczeniach. Zauwazyle ze producenci systemow do OP przyjmuja bardzo rozne wartosci. I tak dla gresu/ceramiki podaja od 0.02 do 0.05 , panele cienkie panele 0d 0.05 do 0.1 natomiast parkiet ( taki 14-15mm) to wartosci od 0.09-0.15. Producenci paneli/desek podlogowych w swoich katalogach podaja nie mniej niz 0.10-0.11 (gdy klejone do jastrychu)  + 0.03-0.04 (pianka pod panele lub podobne ustrojstwo , w systemie podlogi plywajacej). Wynika z tego ze przy np desce barlinieckiej nalezaloby przyjac wartosc oporu na poziomie 0.15. Oznacza to ze wydajnosc cieplna podlogi 6.6W/Cm2. Przy zalozeniu ze temp powietrza = 20C, max temp podlogi drewnianej 26 ( podobno wieksza niezalecana) to z 1m2 wycisniemy max 40W co wydajesie wystarczajace. Jak to wyglada w praktyce ? podobnie jak w teorii ?

----------


## devileczek

Koledzy i kolezanki poruszyli tu temat sterowania dynamicznego lub impulsowego. Bezwladnosc cieplna z pewnoscia nie ulatwia regulacji takiego obiektu. Zastanawia mnie jak mozna ulepszyc 'sterowalnosc' podlogowki ( kosztem akumulacji bo jedno nie idzie w parze z drugim). Przychodza mi do glowy dwa pomysly. Pierwszy to zastosowanie wylewki anhydrytowej, cienszej, lzejszej, lepiej odbierajacej cieplo z rury. Drugi pomysl to zageszczenie rur, do rozsadnych granic, biorac pod uwage to co juz zostalo napisane we wczesniejszych postach. No i jeszcze w sumie trzeci pomysl to zasilanie wyzsza temperatura. Czy ktos, gdzies spotkal sie moze z jakims modelem matemaycznym ogrzewania podlogowego ? Mozna by poeksperymentowac z masa jastrychu, oporem przejmowania ciepla z rur, rodzajem wykladziny, temperatura otoczenia i zasilania ukladu i badac jego odpowiedz na wymuszenie skokowe. Moze da sie ograniczyc inercje podlogowki do rozsadnych granic, tak by mozna stosowac np. nocne obnizenie temperatury. Mysle ze odpowiedz ukladu 2-3h zamiast 6-7h jest zadowalajaca. Moze ktos posiada model podlogowki w LabView ?

----------


## Piczman

Zagęszczenie rur również przyniesie więcej złego niż dobrego .
Koszt instalacji wzrasta i to sporo.
Więcej rurki, więcej obwodów na rozdzielaczu .

Projekt , przewymiarowanie do 50 % ( po równo dla każdego pomieszczenia ) i regulacja temp. zasilania .
Działa idealnie !

----------


## nilsan

> Mam pytanie natury technicznej - jakie wartosci oporu cieplnego podlog przyjeliscie w waszych wyliczeniach. Zauwazyle ze producenci systemow do OP przyjmuja bardzo rozne wartosci. I tak dla gresu/ceramiki podaja od 0.02 do 0.05 , panele cienkie panele 0d 0.05 do 0.1 natomiast parkiet ( taki 14-15mm) to wartosci od 0.09-0.15. Producenci paneli/desek podlogowych w swoich katalogach podaja nie mniej niz 0.10-0.11 (gdy klejone do jastrychu)  + 0.03-0.04 (pianka pod panele lub podobne ustrojstwo , w systemie podlogi plywajacej). Wynika z tego ze przy np desce barlinieckiej nalezaloby przyjac wartosc oporu na poziomie 0.15. Oznacza to ze wydajnosc cieplna podlogi 6.6W/Cm2. Przy zalozeniu ze temp powietrza = 20C, max temp podlogi drewnianej 26 ( podobno wieksza niezalecana) to z 1m2 wycisniemy max 40W co wydajesie wystarczajace. Jak to wyglada w praktyce ? podobnie jak w teorii ?


Osobiście obliczenia wykonuję indywidualnie dla każdego rodzaju okładziny zewnętrznej i konstrukcji GP i specjalnie nie zastanawiam się jaki jest konkretnie opór cieplny deski barlineckiej trójwarstwowej o gr. 15mm, czy też mozaiki o gr. 8mm.
Dla mnie istotna jest temperatura maksymalna na powierzchni podłogi. Do tego dobieram średnice rur i ich rozstaw z uwzględnieniem konstrukcyjnie możliwej grubości jastrychu, która może się zawierać w przedziale od 4,5-6cm. W rezultacie otrzymuję wydajność cieplną grzejnika podłogowego o określonej powierzchni. Jeśli nie pokrywa on w całości zapotrzebowania mocy dla danego pomieszczenia, to dokładam jakiś grzejnik kanałowy, płytowy lub dekoracyjny i po kłopocie. Ostatnio projektuję coraz więcej OP z okładzinami drewnianymi i chodzi to bardzo dobrze. Istotne w tym przypadku jest nie przekraczanie maksymalnej temperatury 26-27*C, żeby zapobiec nadmiernemu wysuszaniu parkietu w sezonie grzewczym, tak jak napisałeś.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> Koledzy i kolezanki poruszyli tu temat sterowania dynamicznego lub impulsowego. Bezwladnosc cieplna z pewnoscia nie ulatwia regulacji takiego obiektu. Zastanawia mnie jak mozna ulepszyc 'sterowalnosc' podlogowki ( kosztem akumulacji bo jedno nie idzie w parze z drugim). Przychodza mi do glowy dwa pomysly. Pierwszy to zastosowanie wylewki anhydrytowej, cienszej, lzejszej, lepiej odbierajacej cieplo z rury. Drugi pomysl to zageszczenie rur, do rozsadnych granic, biorac pod uwage to co juz zostalo napisane we wczesniejszych postach. No i jeszcze w sumie trzeci pomysl to zasilanie wyzsza temperatura. Czy ktos, gdzies spotkal sie moze z jakims modelem matemaycznym ogrzewania podlogowego ? Mozna by poeksperymentowac z masa jastrychu, oporem przejmowania ciepla z rur, rodzajem wykladziny, temperatura otoczenia i zasilania ukladu i badac jego odpowiedz na wymuszenie skokowe. Moze da sie ograniczyc inercje podlogowki do rozsadnych granic, tak by mozna stosowac np. nocne obnizenie temperatury. Mysle ze odpowiedz ukladu 2-3h zamiast 6-7h jest zadowalajaca. Moze ktos posiada model podlogowki w LabView ?


Wspominałem już o programie "floor 2D", który właśnie oparty jest na matematycznym modelu rozkładu temperatury wokół wężownicy.
Jest on elementem składowym pakietu od obliczeń hydraulicznych w instalacjach CO w programie Piotra Wereszczyńskiego.
Można go pobrać za darmo ze strony:
http://www.kan.com.pl/index.php?opti...103&Itemid=120
i pobawić się.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> problem w tym ze dzisiejsze domki są tak dobrze ocieplone ze tracą maksymalnie 1 stopień na dobę, wiec nocne obniżenie temperatury nie wchodzi w grę z samego założenia
> 
> co więcej, nocne obniżanie temperatury w starym domku tez nie daje żadnego wymiernego efektu ekonomicznego, bo to co zyskamy w nocy, natychmiast musimy wydać w dzień żeby ogrzać wychłodzone ściany i sufity, zakładając skromnie że mały domek waży 100Mg to podniesienie temperatury o jeden stopień to co najmniej 28kWh energii
> 
> albo bardziej obrazowo
> Załącznik 95537
> na wykresie gęsta sinusoida kontra rzadka sinusoida, analogicznie jak u nas grzanie dynamiczne kontra jednostajne, pola powierzchni mają bardzo podobne, czyli wydatek energetyczny też będzie podobny, więc gdzie ten aspekt ekonomiczny ??


Moim zdaniem zapominasz o jednym. W nocy z reguły temperatury zewnętrzne są niższe niż w dzień, dlatego obniżając nieznacznie temperaturę w pomieszczeniach podążamy za zmianami temperatury zewnętrznej przy zachowaniu mniej więcej na stałym poziomie różnicy temperatur wewnętrznej i zewnętrznej (dT), która określa bezpośrednio wielkość bieżących start cieplnych budynku. Innymi słowy utrzymujemy wielkość emisji energii z budynku na tym samym poziomie co w ciągu dnia, a przeważnie mniejszym. W dzień temperatura na zewnątrz wzrasta dodatkowo zmniejszając wspomnianą różnicę dT, odniesioną do temperatury obniżonej wewnętrznej, przez co ilość energii niezbędna do przywrócenia wyższej temperatury w pomieszczeniach jest zdecydowanie mniejsza niż gdyby następowało to w nocy. Między innymi stąd biorą się oszczędności.
Idea ogrzewania podłogowego z zasilaniem impulsowym sprowadza się do niedopuszczania do sytuacji, w której temperatura na powierzchni podłogi osiągnie wartość większą niż jest wymagana dla danych temperatur zewnętrznych. Dzięki temu ilość energii dostarczanej jest dokładnie taka jaka jest w danej sytuacji niezbędna dla utrzymania oczekiwanej temperatury w pomieszczeniu. Zapobiega to nadmiernemu wzrostowi temperatury w pomieszczeniu oraz wzrostowi dT i tym samym start poprzez przegrody zewnętrzne. Przy dużej bezwładności OP takie sterowanie gęstością emitowanej mocy ma moim zdaniem największy sens i pewnie dlatego jest powszechnie polecane.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

mpoplaw:

W żadnym ze swoich postów nie pisałem o wyłączaniu OP, tylko o sposobach modulacji mocy.
Sugerowane przez ciebie rozwiązanie w postaci wyłączania OP jest kompletnie bez sensu.
W sezonie grzewczym każdy budynek emituje na zewnątrz jakąś ilość energii, którą trzeba stale uzupełniać od wewnątrz, żeby nie doprowadzić do nadmiernego wychłodzenia budynku. 
Kto jak kto, ale na pewno ja jestem zadeklarowanym przeciwnikiem projektowania podłogówki "na oko" jak również dobierania grzejników metodą "pod parapet" lub na metry. Więc zupełnie nie rozumiem twojej argumentacji.

nilsan

----------


## 1950

*nilsan*, lejesz miód w moje serce :yes:  :big grin:

----------


## devileczek

> kociołki kondensacyjne gazowe lub na olej modulują mocą i nie lubią jak się je wyłącza, tak samo kotły na węgiel, ....


a co konkretnie zlego dzieje sie z kotlem kondensacyjnym przy zalaczaniu/zaplonie i wylaczaniu ?

----------


## devileczek

Bardzo podoba mi sie koncepcja prostej jak cep instalacji. Piec kondensacyjny-pogodowka-podlogowka wszedzie. Zalety tego rozwiazania widac na pierwszy rzut oka. Niskie koszty inwestycyjne, niska awaryjnosc, prostota. Wada jest brak mozliwosci komfortowego wyl/zal stref/pokoi w funkcji temperatury ( obnizenie nocne/weekendowe/etc) i i w funkcji czasu ( niektore pomieszczenia zaczynamy grzac wczesniej inne pozniej). Dla przykladu - w chwili obecnej mieszkam w mieszkaniu-apartamentowcu. Mieszkanie ma ksztalt dlugiego prostokata. Na jednym koncu jest sypialnia na drugim salon , po srodku hobby room ( komputerownia). W salonie utrzymujemy temperature 20-22 ( jak przyswieci slonce), w sypailni praktycznie wogole sie nie grzeje- 18C, w pokoju komputerowym zalezy - normalnie jest 18-19st, jak mam tylko sprawdzic poczte to jest ok, jak szykuje sie dluzsze posiedzenie - pstryk grzejnik i zaraz mam cieplo. inny przyklad - sypialnia w ktorej mam 18C, przychodzi czas kapieli dziecka i musze podniesc do 22, pstryk grzejnik 15minut przed kapiela i temperatura jest. Weekend - caly dzien poza domem, wszystkie grzejniki off, zalaczaja sie automatycznie pod wieczor. Jestem pewien ze dzieki utrzymywaniu nizszej temperatury w pewnych pomieszczeniach i wylaczaniu poszczegolnych stref jestem w stanie sporo zaoszczedzic. Tylko prosze nie pisac '2 zlote rocznie'. To nie jest merytoryczne podejscie do sprawy.

----------


## nilsan

> Istnieje jeszcze prostsza niż cep 
> Kable grzejne,regulujesz sobie każde pomieszczenie jak chcesz,chociaż uważam,że przy dużej bezwładności czy to kabli,czy wodnej podłogówki,nie ma sensu kombinować z ustawieniami poszczególnych pomieszczeń.


Przy OP elektrycznym, bezwładność jest zdecydowanie mniejsza.

nilsan

----------


## ansu

Temperaturę w pomieszczeniach z ogrzewaniem podłogowym można regulować, tylko trzeba działać z większym wyprzedzeniem podobnie przy grzejnikach żeliwnych.

----------


## devileczek

> Przy OP elektrycznym, bezwładność jest zdecydowanie mniejsza.
> 
> nilsan


Elektryczne OP to fajna sprawa, nawet eksploatacja nie jest droga przy dobrze ocieplonym domu. Znam ludzi co sobie chwala. A w praktyce - trzeba by zapytac sie tych co ostatniej zimy przez 2 tygodnie nie mieli pradu.

----------


## nilsan

> A czemu ? Grubość wylewki jest podobna a temperatura podłogi też nie może być większa.


Dlatego, że montuje się je w warstwie kleju bezpośrednio pod płytkami.
Jastrych w tym wypadku pełni funkcję pomocniczego akumulatora ciepła, ponieważ ponad 90% całego strumienia ciepła skierowane jest do góry przez płytki, a nie w dół w kierunku jastrychu.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> A co Ty  
> Znam takich co nad kablami będą mieli lub mają ponad 10cm wylewki a pod kablami 25cm żelbetu,jest to elektryczne ogrzewanie akumulacyjne


Jak ktoś lubi wywalać kasę, to oczywiście że można.  :big grin: 

nilsan

PS
Tylko ja bym nie chciał mieszkać w takim domu.  :no:

----------


## nilsan

> Nie jest to absolutnie wywalanie kasy a wręcz oszczedność 
> Czemu ? To wyjaśniłem w poście wyżej 
> W pełni wykorzystana II taryfa przy grubej wylewce,kable w warstwie kleju nie pozwolą akumulowac nic.


A co z temperaturą posadzki. Taniec break dance, czy też skoki w dal z samego rana.
Poza tym z ekonomią to nie ma za dużo wspólnego.
Byli na tym forum tacy co próbowali akumulacji ciepła z solarów w płytach fundamentowych, poszperajcie to się dowiecie czym się to skończyło.

nilsan

----------


## devileczek

Zerknalem na dane techniczne Vaillanta Ecotec i zaskoczyly mnie dane dotyczace sprawnosci.

Zasilanie powrot 40/30 -109%, 75/60 - 107%. 2% roznicy oznacza jakies 50-60PLN/sezon.  Wynika z tego, ze praktycznie nie ma znaczenia przy jakich temperaturach pracuje kociol. Kondensat nie jest jakos specjalnie dedykowany do podlogowki. Biorac pod uwage, ze bez mieszacza nie jest w stanie zejsc ponizej 30-35C, praktycznie nie jest jakos specjalnie dedykowany do OP. Marketing.

----------


## nilsan

> Temperatura posadzki ? max.26st.C,temperatura zasilania ? 30-35st.C  Jaki break dance i czemu ?
> Prąd w II taryfie to 0,33zł/kWh w I taryfie to 0,6zł/kWh a więc z ekonomią ma bardzo dużo wspólnego 
> TYm bardziej,że piec elektryczny to koszt 3tys.zł i brak kominów 
> Izolowana płyta fundamentowa to potężny bufor ciepła na potem.
> U mnie izolowana 20cm styro


W jednym m3 betonu możesz zgromadzić:
2180kg/m3 x 1,13kJ/kgxK x (35*C - 21*C) / 3600 = 9,58kWh dyspozycyjnej energii cieplnej minus straty postojowe.
Moim zdaniem dlatego.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> kompletnie ciebie nie rozumiem, jeśli mówimy tylko o nocnym obniżeniu mocy kotła, to spadek temperatury będzie tak kompletnie niezauważalny że nawet nie będzie jak policzyć tych oszczędności
> 
> NP: domek przy temperaturze +2 potrzebuje 3KW na podtrzymanie temperatury, ma kociołek gazowy o minimalnej mocy 2,5KW, co mu doradzisz ?? jak ma modulować mocą skoro już jest na samym dole ??
> 
> a jak policzyłeś to* sporo* ?? dasz radę merytorycznie to uzasadnić ??
> 
> dla ich żywotności najlepiej jest je włączyć jesienią, i wyłączyć wiosną


Od tego są bufory w takich przypadkach.
Wybacz jest niedziela i liczyć mi się nie chce, żeby ci to na liczbach pokazać.

nilsan

----------


## devileczek

> kompletnie ciebie nie rozumiem, jeśli mówimy tylko o nocnym obniżeniu mocy kotła, to spadek temperatury będzie tak kompletnie niezauważalny że nawet nie będzie jak policzyć tych oszczędności
> 
> NP: domek przy temperaturze +2 potrzebuje 3KW na podtrzymanie temperatury, ma kociołek gazowy o minimalnej mocy 2,5KW, co mu doradzisz ?? jak ma modulować mocą skoro już jest na samym dole ??
> 
>  a jak policzyłeś to* sporo* ?? dasz radę merytorycznie to uzasadnić ??
> 
> dla ich żywotności najlepiej jest je włączyć jesienią, i wyłączyć wiosną


Tu jest problem z liczeniem. To operacja na zywym organizmie.  Mysle, ze moja przyszla kotlownie opomiaruje, obale pare mitow, zrobie doktorat i bede slawny  :smile:  Tak czy siak ,jedna temperatura w calym domu przez 24h, bez mozliwosci reagowania na cieplejsze zimniejsze dni w okresach jesienno-wiosennych do mnie nie przemawia. Ktos tu juz pisal, ze jak slonko przyswieci i zonie robi sie za goraco to otwiera okna...szczyt energooszczednosci w dobie rekuperatorow, scian ocieplonych 20cm styro etc.

Mysle ze obnizenie nocne ma sens. Spada temp na zewnatrz, spada wewnatrz, system nie grzeje, wiec pompy tez nie chodza. Napewno ten argument przemowi do radiestetow  :smile:  

Inna sprawa to wyjazdowy weekend- po co grzac ? ktos pewnie powie - to tylko 5 zlotych zaoszczedzone ( nie liczylem) . Ja jednak chcialbym miec taka mozliwosc. Jak szybko podniesie sie podlogowka przy sterowaniu pogodowym, przy zasilaniu podlogowki 26-30C. Napewno duzo wolniej niz przy zasileniu 40-45. Dlatego sterowanie PID w polaczeniu z termostatami pokojowymi ma dla mnie wiekszy sens. Jak pisalem wczesniej, temperatura zasilania kondensata nie ma wiekszego wplywu na sprawnosc ( oszczednosc kosztow).

----------


## grzeniu666

*nilsan, devileczek*, w temacie desek mam taką wątpliwość: wg obliczeń potrzebuję w pomieszczeniach z ceramiką i deską powiedzmy średnio 22 W/m2, i teraz jak patrzę w tabele Rotha (temp. w rurach 35°C, w pomieszczeniu 22°C) na ceramice nawet przy rozstawie 35cm mam 40 W/m2, przy drewnie tyle samo ale już w rozstawie 10cm (!). I tak sobie myślę jak to pożenić i widzę takie możliwości:

a) na ceramice omijam jak mogę szafki itp. aby przy tych 35cm położyć grzejnik na jakiś 80% powierzchni, wtedy pod deskami (po całości) kładę w rozstawie 20cm i mam porównywalną moc, jakieś 33 W/m2 czyli przewymiarowane jakieś 50%. To rozwiązanie wydaje mi się najlepsze (rys. niżej)



b) myślałem aby jako "dopalacz" w pomieszczeniu drewnianym zrobić takie kratki (jak w grzejnikach kanałowych) gdzie bym zagęścił subpętlę (początek pętki z rozdzielacza) do 10cm aby tamtędy sobie dogrzewało mocniej (tylko nie wiem czy to jakoś zadziała). Tym sposobem mam większą dowolność w omijaniu czy ograniczaniu pow. na ceramice. Roboty więcej.



c) nie grzać pod deskami a zamiast tego zrobić ścienne (to mi się nie uśmiecha, trudniej tynkować i potem z obrazka na ścianie może lecieć woda  :wink: 





> ..."floor 2D"... Można go pobrać za darmo ze strony:
> http://www.kan.com.pl/index.php?opti...103&Itemid=120
> i pobawić się.


Chodzi o *KAN co-Graf* ?

----------


## nilsan

> Ja mam 53m3 betonu a zapotrzebowanie to 40kWh/m2/rok co przy 118m2 daje mi zużycie ok.30kWh dziennie 
> Straty postojowe ? Co to jest ? Gdzie te straty uciekną przy 20cm styro od spodu ?


Styropian zmienia swoje właściwości izolacyjne pod wpływem nacisku konstrukcji (masy) budynku, bo zmienia się jego grubość i co za tym idzie gęstość, a pod wpływem wilgotności gruntu (nie daj boże wody gruntowej) również izolacyjność, czyli tzw współczynnik przewodności cieplnej. Nawet w stanie suchym ma również ograniczoną zdolność izolacyjną. Stąd straty postojowe.

nilsan

----------


## devileczek

Wciaz sie ucze na tym forum wiec zapytam. Dlaczego zakladamy ze piec musi non-stop grzac, wykorzystujac technike modulacji mocy. Co sie zlego stanie gdy  minimalna moc kondensata bedzie wieksza od zapotrzebowania budynku na moc i poprostu wlaczy/wylaczy sie pare razy wciagu dnia. Moj ojciec na piec niskotemperaturowy Buderus ( zeliwny stojacy), grzejniki zeliwne, temp zasilania ograniczona pokretlem na sterowniku do 50-55C, piec wlacza sie powiedzmy na 20minut, wylacza na godzine i tak wkolko cala zime od ponad 10 lat.Kociol serwisowany regularnie, nie slyszalem o zadnym problemach eksploatacyjnych. Jest termostat pokojowy w reprezentatywnym miejscu i czujnik temp zewnetrznej ( do krzywej grzanaia)

----------


## cieszynianka

> Wciaz sie ucze na tym forum wiec zapytam. Dlaczego zakladamy ze piec musi non-stop grzac, wykorzystujac technike modulacji mocy. Co sie zlego stanie gdy  minimalna moc kondensata bedzie wieksza od zapotrzebowania budynku na moc i poprostu wlaczy/wylaczy sie pare razy wciagu dnia.


No a jak pokonując samochodem konkretną dłuższą trasę zamiast jechać cięgiem i najlepiej w miarę jednostajnie, będziesz się co kawałek zatrzymywać i gasić silnik, to jak to wpłynie na spalanie?  :roll eyes:

----------


## grzeniu666

> Dlaczego zakladamy ze piec musi non-stop grzac, wykorzystujac technike modulacji mocy.


Zerknij tu:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-tym-walczy%E6

----------


## nilsan

Arturo72:

W wersji z matą elektryczną twój COP = 1. 
Gdybyś wykonał to w wersji z PC miałoby to dla mnie większy sens.
Choć muszę przyznać, że na podstawie przedstawionych przez ciebie danych takie rozwiązanie nie jest pozbawione podstaw ekonomicznych.
Jeśli masz to już wykonane, to opisz jakie są wady i zalety takiego rozwiązania, bo mnie zaciekawiłeś.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

grzeniu:

Proponuję wersję pierwszą, czyli zgodnie z twoimi przypuszczeniami.
Pod deską barlinecką i innymi okładzinami drewnopochodnymi nie powinno się wykonywać warstw brzegowych.
Poza tym w drugiej wersji z kratkami będzie to raczej kiepsko wyglądało.

nilsan

----------


## devileczek

Taka kwestia - dlugosc petli OP - najdluzsza jaka mi wyszla poszla do salonu 90mb + podejscie 14mb = 104mb. Moc 940W , 57W/m2 Przeplyw 107l/h, predkosc cieczy 0.25m/s, spadek cisnienia ok. 11kPa, rozstawem nie bede sie chwalil bo mnie rozstrzelaja. Czy to dluga petla biorac pod uwage fakt ze najslabsza pompa ma sprez dyspozycyjny 40kPa. Zmiana dlugosci o 10m oznacza ze strata cisnienia bedzie wynosic pomiedzy 10-12kPa, co ma nijaki plyw na prace pompy. Czy warto sie martwic dlugoscia rury ? czy to bedzie 80 czy 120mb ? Teoretycznie przy takim przeplywie pompa 25/40 potrafi przepchac wode w petli 400m!. Problem pojawia sie gdy ktos ma spore przepywy. U mnie maks przeplyw to wspomniane 0.25m/s lub 107l/h lub  niecale 2l/min. 

p.s. rozstaw 150mm ale po dlugich przemysleniach bedzie 200mm

----------


## nilsan

> zrozumiałem aluzję, najpierw wkręcasz klienta w hiper drogie sterowanie podłogówką, potem układasz mu 300% za dużo rurek + dodatkowo wkręcasz go w nikomu nie potrzebny bufor za 6tyś, a wszystko to po to żeby miał oszczędności w okolicach 2zł/rocznie
> 
> nic dodać nic ując
> 
> PS podłogówka w domku to z reguły 10m3 betonu, bo z 1m3 to się zrobi co najwyżej 16m2 jastrychu, a tak małych domków to nigdzie nie ma, do tego ciepło akumuluje się też w ścianach i stropach, a rzadko który domek waży mniej niż 100Mg ergo: łączna masa akumulacyjna przeciętnego domku to 80kWh


Zaproponowałem bufor bo jest tańszy od PC.
Co do reszty to uważam, że jesteś w stosunku do tego co piszę bezzasadnie uprzedzony.
Sam nie przedstawiłeś żadnych kontrobliczeń tylko klepiesz w kółko tę samą mantrę.

nilsan

PS
Poza tym z 1m3 betonu wychodzi około 200m2 jastrychu.

----------


## devileczek

Cieszynianka, mysle ze to kiepska analogia. Energetycznie to sa zupelnie inne uklady. Porownaj pojemnosc ciepla ( energie) domu, zapotrzebowanie mocy w stosunku do mocy pieca, a energie kinetyczna samochodu, zapotrzebowanie na moc chwilowa i moc silnika. Nie wiem czy lapiesz o co mi chodzi. Kociol moze pracowac impulsowo 10minut/ 1h przerwy bez wiekszej zmiany temperatury obiektu. Jak zdejmiesz noge z gazu, energia kinetyczna jest tak mala ze samochod momentalnie wytraca swoja energie kinetyczna w wyniku oporow, w efekcie musisz przyspieszac, a to powoduje wiry w baku. Kociol to kociol, zalacza sie i grzeje a potem wylacza. Watpie czy to ma wplyw na sprawnosc. Bardzie podejzewam kwestie zuzycia palnika albo cos innego. Dlatego pytam - dlaczego piec nie moze wlaczyc/wylaczyc sie pare razy dziennie  - powiedzmy 20 razy.

----------


## nilsan

Arturo72:

Czy taki akumulator oddaje ciepło do budynku poprzez promieniowanie cieplne, czy też poprzez wężownicę dwufunkcyjną, tzn albo służy do napełniania, albo do odbioru energii.

nilsan

----------


## devileczek

> Zerknij tu:
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-tym-walczy%E6


Dzieki za linka. Koles mial 'taktowanie' 250 razy dziennie przy kotle 24kW. Dalej nie czytalem bo wiem o co chodzi. Jezeli realne zapotrzebowanie na ciplo bylo np 4kW, a moc mial ustawiona na max 24kW tzn ze piec przez 1 jednostke czasu bedzie grzal a przez pozostale 5 bedzie spal. 1:5, przy czym w zaleznosci od sterowania to moze byc 10sekund:50sekund ( ON/OFF) lub 10minut/50minut (ON/OFF). W przeciagu dnia energia przekazana do ukladu bedzie ta sama, natomiast liczba zalaczen pieca bedzie 1440 w pierwszym przypadku i 24 w drugim. 

Gdzie szukac winnych - pierwsze to projektant lub jego brak. Zle dobral moc kotla do ukladu, ale nie tylko. Sterowanie. Tu wychodzi wada sterowania pogodowego, ktora 'ogranicza' temperature zasilania i nie pozwala wtloczyc do ukladu wiecej mocy. A przy ogrzewaniu podlogowym, akumulacyjnym to az sie prosi zeby zasilic wieksza moca przez te 10 minut i wylaczyc sie na pozostale 50 ( wlacznie z pompami) No moze te dysproporcje 1:5 to za duzo , ale 1:1 juz wykonalne. Sterowanie elektrozaworami i sterownikiem PID rozwiazuje problem nadwymiarowanych kotlow i taktowania kotla.

Sa tez tacy jak mpoplaw czy piczman co podeszli do sprawy kompleksowo od A-Z i ich uklady dzialaja bez taktowania, a przedwszystkim maja zapewniony komfort cieplny i nie narzekaja na rachunki. Kluczem do sukcesu byly obliczenia zapotrzebowania na cieplo, odpowiedni dobor kotla i sterowania. Wszystko jest uszyte na miare i nie ma prawa nie dzialac. Subiektywnie kazde rozwiazanie ma swoje wady, czy to koszty instalacji, czy eksploatacji, czy komfortu cieplnego, obslugi, sterowania, prestizu etc. Ja gratuluje wszystkim dobrych instalacji ze sterowaniem pogodowym, moja sytuacja jest troche inna i dlatego preferuje sterowanie elektrozaworami ( termostaty pokojowe) przez PID

----------


## devileczek

ja mysle nad Purmo TempCo

Termostat TempCo Basic 230 V
 Regulator elektroniczny
 Czujnik temperatury powietrza 

Termostat TempCo Comfort 24 V / TempCo Comfort 230 V
Funkcje jak Basic, lecz dodatkowo:
 Elektroniczny regulator PI (dwupunktowy lub PWM)
 Obniżenie nocne
 Może pracowac w trybie grzania i chłodzenia

Termostat TempCo Digital 24 V / TempCo Digital 230 V
 Elektroniczny regulator PI (dwupunktowy lub PWM)
  Wyposażony w czujnik temperatury powietrza, opcjonalnie możliwośc pod-
łączenia czujnika temperatury podłogi
 3 możliwości regulacji:
• regulacja temperatury powietrza w pomieszczeniu,
• regulacja temperatury powietrza w pomieszczeniu i ograniczenie 
temperatury podłogi (min/max)
• regulacja temperatury podłogi
Termostat TempCo Central 230 V
Funkcje jak Digital, lecz dodatkowo:
 Graﬁ czny wyświetlacz LCD
 Automatyczne przestawianie z czasu letniego na zimowy
 Możliwośc programowania w 3 różnych kanałach czasowych
 Funkcja samooptymalizacji
 Program tygodniowy i urlopowy
 Zintegrowany hydrostat przy aktywnym trybie chłodzenia

----------


## gp69

@cieszynianka / @nilsan

Jakie konkretnie modele termostatów pokojowych zastosowałaś / stosujesz ?

Ja w tym temacie jestem teoretykiem, ale jak na razie do moich przyszłych potrzeb najodpowiedniejsze wydają mi się te dwa:

Do pomieszczeń ze stała temperaturą: http://www.salus-controls.pl/pl,main...ols_ert30.html

Do pomieszczeń ze zmienna temperaturą: http://www.salus-controls.pl/pl,main...ols_ert50.html

----------


## devileczek

GP69 , zobacz sobie Purmo TempCo albo Danfossa, Salus tez nie jest zly

----------


## gp69

> GP69 , zobacz sobie Purmo TempCo albo Danfossa, Salus tez nie jest zly


Właśnie patrzę na Purmo  :Smile: 
Miałem go na mojej liście, ale wtedy był sporo trochę droższy niż teraz. 
Ma on również tą cechę, która dla mnie jest zaletą - montuje się go do puszki podtynkowej 60 mm.

----------


## devileczek

czy ktos moze przypomniec jak to jest z tym klawiszowaniem wylewki na dylatacjach pomiedzy pomieszczeniami. Nie moge znalezc tego watku  :sad:

----------


## cieszynianka

> @cieszynianka / @nilsan
> 
> Jakie konkretnie modele termostatów pokojowych zastosowałaś / stosujesz ?


U nas z Kanthermu siłowniki w skrzynkach i termostaty w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach, próbuję znaleźć link, jak znajdę, to zapodam.

----------


## cieszynianka

> @cieszynianka / @nilsan
> 
> Jakie konkretnie modele termostatów pokojowych zastosowałaś / stosujesz ?


To:
http://www.drago24.pl/pl/p/ELEKTRONI...IODA-230V/1344
http://www.drago24.pl/pl/p/SILOWNIK-...LACZA-KAN/1110

----------


## nilsan

> zgodnie z moją  wiedzą, styropian nie chłonie wody, oraz odkształca się bardzo słabo  ponieważ płyta fundamentowa rozkłada ciężar na olbrzymiej powierzchni i  nacisk jednostkowy wychodzi w KPa, odsyłam do odpowiednich publikacji  żeby nie śmiecić w wątku o podłogówce, i nie robić wykładów o tym jak  dobrym izolatorem jest styropian bez względu na to czy na ścianie czy pod podłogą


Ja odsyłam również.




> bo czekam aż pokażesz swoje obliczenia konkretnego wymiaru ekonomicznego, inaczej nie bardzo mam się do czego odnieść


Bardzo wygodne podejście, ale się doczekasz.




> to jakaś prowokacja czy masz chwilowe zaćmienie umysłu ?? większość  zaleca min 6cm jastrych przy podłogówce, a ty chcesz wykonać 200m2 z 1m3  czyli grubość wylewki wyjdzie ci 5mm !!!!


Walnąłem babola i tyle. No body is perfect.

nilsan

----------


## gp69

> http://www.drago24.pl/pl/p/ELEKTRONI...IODA-230V/1344


Dziękuję za info. 
Duże są wahania temperatury w pomieszczeniach ?

----------


## cieszynianka

> Dziękuję za info. 
> Duże są wahania temperatury w pomieszczeniach ?


Nie ma, temperatura jest stabilna, różna w różnych pomieszczeniach.
W dziennym mamy 3 okna od południa, więc jak słoneczko przygrzewa, to w salonie termostat _milczy_. 
Natomiast błąd w sztuce u nas to za duża moc startowa kotła i tego się nie da przeskoczyć.

----------


## devileczek

> tylko ze wtedy nie będzie kondensacji i 109% sprawności, taktując mocą  kociołka żeby obniżyć temperaturę w nocy od razu tracisz cały zysk z  kondensacji pary wodnej


Z lekcji fizyki wiem ze kondensacja pod cisnieniem atmosferycznym zachodzi w temperaturze ponizej 100C. Bedzie ktos polemizowal ? Przy temperaturze spalin 30C  (zasilanie powrot 40/30) odzyskasz tyle ciepla z kondensatu ze osiagniesz sprawnosc 109%, przy tempraturze spalin 60C ( zasilanie/powrot 75/60) uzyskasz wynik 107%. Wciaz zachodzi kondensacja. Wygoogluj 'temperatura kondensacji' i znajdziesz sporo informacji ze wspolczesne kotly sprawnie kondensuja przy temperaturach powrotu 50-55C, czego p[otwierdzeniem sa dane techniczne Vaillanta Ecotec. Wiec nie trace' calego zysku kondensacji' a jedynie minimalna jej czesc - sprawnosc wciaz 107%. Kotly niskotemperaturowe , o sprawnosci 92-94%, nie odzyskuja ciepla z kondensatu, wiec roznica z kondensatem to jakies 15% ( 109-94%), czyli (109-107)/15 = 13.3%. To oznacza ze w temperaturach 75/60 kociol kondensacyjny wciaz odzyskuje 86.7% ciepla z kondensatu. Ty piszesz o utraconym 'calym zysku', nie strasz ludzi bo beda przewymiarowywac grzejniki, zeby tylko miec jak najnizsza temperature pracy kotla. W przypadku kondensata to nie ma znaczenia. Wyliczone, przedstawione. Amen

----------


## cruz

> Z lekcji fizyki wiem ze kondensacja pod cisnieniem atmosferycznym zachodzi w temperaturze ponizej 100C. Bedzie ktos polemizowal ?


Mam Zębca KWKD15 temp powrotu często poniżej 50oC, czyli ze mój kocioł kondensuje? Może ten kondensat muszę gdzieś odprowadzić?

----------


## aadamuss24

Bo wszyscy wiedzą, że kondensuje do 55 stopni, tyle, że nikt nie mówi, że na powrocie  :smile:  pozdr adam

----------


## devileczek

Zebiec... to kociol weglowy ? Jesli tak to przepisy mowia jaka temperature musza miec spaliny u wyjscia komina, zeby skraplajaca sie para wodna nie niszczyla komina. Tu kondensacja zachodzi poza domem, w atmosferze :smile:   Ponadto kotly na paliwa stale nie lubia pracowac na niskich temperaturach- a dlaczego ?

----------


## devileczek

u Vaillanta para wodna kondensuje nawet przy 60C na powrocie, a w przyrodzie do 100C

----------


## devileczek

Bardzo prosze o konstruktywna krytyke ponizszego projektu. Wydaje sie byc przewymiarowany, po tym co przeczytalem. zapotrzebowanie na cieplo bylo liczone programem Purmo do doboru grzejnikow ( taka uproszczona metoda). Pomiedzy garazem a czescia mieszkalna bedzie welna 10cm. Pozostale parametry budynku w mojej stopce.

----------


## devileczek

W salonie rozstaw bedzie 200 zamiast 150 ( petle AiB), w lazience pod schodami zageszcze tak jak sie tylko da ( 10cm). Widze ze jakosc tabeli mizerna. Postaram sie zalaczyc w osobnym pliku

----------


## nilsan

> Mam Zębca KWKD15 temp powrotu często poniżej 50oC, czyli ze mój kocioł kondensuje? Może ten kondensat muszę gdzieś odprowadzić?


Ze względu na rodzaj spalanego paliwa minimalna temperatura na powrocie do kotła stałopalnego opalanego węglem wynosi ok. 40*C, natomiast drewnem ok. 45*C. W kotłach stałopalnych ze względu na inny skład spalin i ich temperaturę  kondensacja nie występuje, a jeśli na skutek nieprawidłowej eksploatacji występuje, to jest zjawiskiem wysoce szkodliwym.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> wracając  do tematu, domek ma masę akumulacyjną minimum 60kWh, w ciągu  nocy po  wyłączeniu ogrzewania straci 30kWh, czyli o ile spadnie jego  wewnętrzna  temperatura ??


Dla budynku o kubaturze 400m3 i temperaturze wewn. 21*C oraz temperaturze zewnętrznej 0*C, temperatura wewn. spadnie o ok. 0,2*C.




> mylisz się, żeby zachodziła kondensacja komin musi być rozgrzany a  proces spalania ciągły, to się może udać tylko przy modulacji mocą, przy  taktowaniu mocą komin będzie stale stygł i rozgrzewał się co spowoduje  że nigdy nie będzie odpowiednich parametrów na odzysk ciepła ze spalin


W kotłach kondensacyjnych im chłodniejszy komin tym lepiej. Większość kondensacji zachodzi w wymienniku ciepła (WC) kotła i ciepło przemiany fazowej (CPF) jest przekazywane do wody w WC. Pozostała część CPF do powietrza, którym zasilany jest kocioł poprzez dwuciągowy układ kominowy. Komin pełni funkcje drugiego WC spaliny/powietrze i powstający w nim kondensat spływa do kotła, a stamtąd do neutralizatora lub bezpośrednio do kanalizacji. Taktowanie kotła kondensacyjnego jest jak najbardziej niewskazane, ponieważ w trakcie rozruchu palnika kocioł pracuje z najmniejsza sprawnością do momentu osiągnięcia optymalnych parametrów spalania. Posługując się analogią do silnika samochodowego, w jeździe miejskiej samochód zużywa więcej paliwa poprzez częste ruszanie i zatrzymywanie się na światłach (przyspieszanie/hamowanie) niż na dłuższych dystansach.

nilsan

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Już któryś raz czytam o analogii do samochodu. Nietrafionej.
Sądzę, że to nie jest tak, jak piszecie.
Samochód, zatrzymując się na światłach AKTYWNIE HAMUJE. To tak, jakby w domu otworzyć okna.
Raczej należałoby używać porównania do samochodu, który rozpędza się, następnie jedzie na luzie z wyłączonym silnikiem, po zwolnieniu do pewnej prędkości, załącza silnik i znów się rozpędza, itd.

----------


## pyton79

> że się wetnę troszkę, znaczy Piczman bywa przejazdem w okolicach Pabianic? (sądząc po tym skąd jest pyton)
> no pięknie, to następnym razem obaj się meldujecie u mnie na kawie, w 3 podyskutujemy


Wiesz wszystko zależy od prezesa p.Piczmana :smile:

----------


## devileczek

> wracając  do tematu, domek ma masę akumulacyjną minimum 60kWh, w ciągu  nocy po  wyłączeniu ogrzewania straci 30kWh, czyli o ile spadnie jego  wewnętrzna  temperatura ??
> 
>  mylisz się, żeby zachodziła kondensacja komin musi być rozgrzany a  proces spalania ciągły, to się może udać tylko przy modulacji mocą, przy  taktowaniu mocą komin będzie stale stygł i rozgrzewał się co spowoduje  że nigdy nie będzie odpowiednich parametrów na odzysk ciepła ze spalin
> 
> PS tabelka kompletnie nieczytelna, ale już na oko widać że masz bardzo  przewymiarowane grzejniki, robili je metodą pi razy drzwi 100W/m2 ??


Moze wypowie sie ktos od kotlow kondensacyjnych bo ja tej fizyki nie rozumiem, kondensacja zachodzi gdy ochladzamy pare , w tym wypadku spaliny, im bardziej schlodzimy komin, wymiennik etc, tym wiecej uzyskamy kondensatu. Skad ci sie wzielo, ze cieplejszy komin to lepsza kondensacja...nie rozumiem tego mechanizmu. Masz jakies rysunki, model, opis techniczny jak to dziala ? Ponadto cialo zimne lepiej przejmuje cieplo niz cialo cieple.

O tabelce pisalem ze musze ja wkleic jakos inaczej, pisalem tez ze robilem wyliczenia sam w Purmo SGD ( ulomny programik ale daje zblizone wartosci do innych podobnych projektow) , zapotrzebowanie na cieplo wychodzi w granicach 40-60W/m2 ( poza lazienkami i kuchnia).

----------


## nilsan

> Już któryś raz czytam o analogii do samochodu. Nietrafionej.
> Sądzę, że to nie jest tak, jak piszecie.
> Samochód, zatrzymując się na światłach AKTYWNIE HAMUJE. To tak, jakby w domu otworzyć okna.
> Raczej należałoby używać porównania do samochodu, który rozpędza się, następnie jedzie na luzie z wyłączonym silnikiem, po zwolnieniu do pewnej prędkości, załącza silnik i znów się rozpędza, itd.


Od ponad roku reklamują w TV takie wynalazki.
Co zaś się tyczy reszty, to podczas rozpędzania i hamowania silnikiem samochód zużywa więcej paliwa niż przy stałym obciążeniu, dlatego w tym temacie pozwolę sobie mieć odmienne zdanie.

nilsan

----------


## devileczek

mpoplaw

Teraz to Ty walnoles babola - pojemnosc cieplna domu na poziomie 60kWh ? liczyles to czy wziales z sufitu ?
Dla przykladu - zbiornik wodny 1000L ogrzany z temp 10C do 90C ( taki bufor), 

E= 4.2kJ/kgC x 1000kg x 80C = 336MJ, 1kWh = 3.6MJ
czyli E= 93kWh, tyle trzeba zuzyc energi aby podniesc temperature 1000L wody z 10C to 90C. To jak ma sie pojemnosc domu do 1000L podgrzanej wody. Moze ktos zna cieplo wlasciwe betonu, ceramiki, drewna, w jednej tabeli co by mozna na oko okreslic o czym rozmawiamy.

----------


## devileczek

Nilsan

Czy wiesz moze ile czasu zajmuje ustabilizowanie sie pracy kotla po rozruchu ? czy to jest 10sekund, jedna minuta, 10 minut ? Wydaje mi sie, ze to nie jest dlugi okres czasu. W czasie rozruchu kotla - jaka jest wtedy sprawnosc, mysle ze minimum 90-pare %. Czy warto sie przejmowac taktowaniem 10-20 razy w ciagu dnia ? Jak wielka to moze byc strata na ogolnej sprawnosci ? Bardziej martwilbym sie o zywotnosc palnika, ale nie wiem, moze nie ma nad czym plakac

----------


## devileczek

Silnik spalinowy jest maszyna bardzo nieliniowa, sprawnosc silnika nie jest jednakowa w funkcji mocy czy predkosci obrotowej, a przy przyspieszaniu trzeba zmienic moc. Stad biora sie dodatkowe straty paliwa i warto jezdzic ze stala predkoscia. Dalej uwazam ze analogia ogrzewania domu do jazdy samochodem jest nietrafiona.

----------


## nilsan

> Nilsan
> 
> Czy wiesz moze ile czasu zajmuje ustabilizowanie sie pracy kotla po rozruchu ? czy to jest 10sekund, jedna minuta, 10 minut ? Wydaje mi sie, ze to nie jest dlugi okres czasu. W czasie rozruchu kotla - jaka jest wtedy sprawnosc, mysle ze minimum 90-pare %. Czy warto sie przejmowac taktowaniem 10-20 razy w ciagu dnia ? Jak wielka to moze byc strata na ogolnej sprawnosci ? Bardziej martwilbym sie o zywotnosc palnika, ale nie wiem, moze nie ma nad czym plakac


Myślę, że osiągnięcie przez kocioł kondensacyjny optymalnych parametrów pracy to rząd conajwyżej kilku minut, w czasie których kocioł zużywa więcej mieszanki paliwowej niż podczas pracy ciągłej z modulacja. Musi po prostu rozgrzać wymiennik do odpowiedniej temperatury, a czujniki w kotle muszą wychwycić pożądany poziom temperatury wody na wyjściu z kotła i przekazać informację do modułu palnika, który zmniejszy moc palnika i przejdzie w tryb pracy z modulacją mocy. O ile 10-20 cykli załączeń to nie jest jakiś problem, to większa ich ilość już raczej tak.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

Poniżej zamieszczam fragment wypowiedzi eksperta na temat własności wilgotnościowych styropianu EPS w odniesieniu do zastosowań w kontakcie z gruntem i wodą gruntową.

_System Bezpieczny Fundament Icopal

Drugim powszechnie stosowanym produktem termoizolacyjnym jest styropian ekspandowany EPS (zwykły biały styropian) odmiany 100. Właściwości tego produktu są znane - częściowa nasiąkliwośc (3-4%), wrażliwość na rozpuszczalniki organiczne. Ma natomiast jedną niezaprzeczalną zaletę - jest tani. W związku z tym jest najczęściej stosowany w termoizolacji części podziemnych. Jednak aby dobrze spełniał swoje zadanie musi być w taki sposób usytuowany aby został całkowicie odcięty od wpływu wody gruntowej a jednocześnie był chroniony od wpływu rozpuszczalników organicznych zawartych w środkach gruntujących i masach powłokowych. Jednym słowem musi byc chroniony warstwami hydroizolacyjnymi przed kontaktem z gruntem….. 
_

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

A tu dla uzupełnienia wyciąg z poradnika "ABC izolacji ze styropianu":

*Paroprzepuszczalność materiałów budowlanych (przykłady)
Materiał :  d x 10^- 4 [g/(m x hPa)]*

Korek ekspandowany                                      d=75
*Styropian                                                                d=12*
Mur z cegły ceramicznej pełnej                         d=105
Mur z cegły dziurawki                                      d=135
Tynk cementowy                                            d=45
Tynk wapienny                                               d=75
Jastrych gipsowy                                            d=112
Płyty gipsowo-kartonowe                                 d=75
Gipsobeton                                                    d=150
Drewno (sosna i .wierk) w poprzek włókien          d=60
wzdłuż włókien                                               d=320
Sklejka                                                          d=20
Płyty pilśniowe porowate                                  d=180
Płyty pilśniowe twarde                                     d=20
Beton zwykły z kruszywa kamiennego                 d=30
Beton z kruszywa wapiennego                           d=180
Beton komórkowy                                            d=225
Wiórobeton                                                    d=240
Marmur, granit                                                d=7.5

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> czyli nocne obniżenie temperatury nie zadziała, ergo: pomysł obniżaniem  temperatury to całkowity niewypał i nigdy nie zobaczymy jakichkolwiek  efektów ekonomicznych


Niedawno twierdziłeś, że wyłączanie na noc podłogówki to nieporozumienie, bo później tą utraconą ilość energii trzeba uzupełnić.
Więc jak to w końcu jest?
Bo wychodzi na to, że ma to sens. Tracimy w nocy w normatywnym domu ok. 60kWh energii i temperatura wewnętrzna obniża się tylko o ok. 0,3*C.
Rano temperatura zewnętrzna zaczyna wzrastać, maleją straty energii emitowanej na zewnątrz z budynku o około 20-30%, zatem musimy uzupełnić tylko część z tej utraconej w nocy energii i już mamy wymierne oszczędności.
Przy sezonie grzewczym trwającym średnio około 170dni mamy prosty rachunek:
60kWh x 0,25 x 170dni = 2550kWh energii zaoszczędzonej.
To jak to jest z tą oszczędnością na poziomie 2,- PLN?




> liczyłem z dt 1 stopień kelwina, bo jakoś nie wyobrażam sobie nagrzania  ścian i sufitów w domku do +90, natomiast podłogówkę liczyłem na dt=5  stopni Kelwina bo tylko o tyle się ją podgrzewa, bufora nie liczyłem w  ogóle bo rozważany sens całkowitego wyłączenia ogrzewania na noc a nie celowego magazynowania energii


O ile dobrze pamiętam rozważaliśmy tylko regulację OP płynną i impulsową.
O wyłączaniu na noc podłogówki nie było mowy, ale jak widać nie jest to całkiem pozbawione sensu, przynajmniej w sypialniach.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> w swoim wcześniejszym poście pisałeś o nasiąkliwości wodą i o ściskaniu  pod ciężarem budynku, po co wprowadzasz kolejny termin  paro-przepuszczalność ?? jest w tym jakiś sens ?? czyżby rosły od tego straty postojowe ??


W poście #2953 napisałem:

_"Styropian zmienia swoje właściwości izolacyjne pod wpływem nacisku konstrukcji (masy) budynku, bo zmienia się jego grubość i co za tym idzie gęstość, a pod wpływem wilgotności gruntu (nie daj boże wody gruntowej) również izolacyjność, czyli tzw współczynnik przewodności cieplnej. Nawet w stanie suchym ma również ograniczoną zdolność izolacyjną. Stąd straty postojowe."_,

ty w poście #2971 odpisałeś:

_"zgodnie z moją wiedzą, styropian nie chłonie wody.........., odsyłam do odpowiednich publikacji żeby nie śmiecić w wątku o podłogówce, i nie robić wykładów o tym jak dobrym izolatorem jest styropian bez względu na to czy na ścianie czy pod podłogą"_

Zgodnie z przytoczonymi przeze mnie parametrami styropianu EPS jest on nasiąkliwy oraz paroprzepuszczalny, a od tych dwóch parametrów zależy m.in. współczynnik przewodności cieplnej styropianu, dlatego nie powinno się go stosować w bezpośrednim kontakcie z gruntem, bez odpowiednich hydroizolacji zabezpieczających, a zwłaszcza do akumulatorów ciepła.

nilsan

----------


## Indiana_

Styropian nie tylko dobrze chłonie wilgoć, w granicach kilku procent, ale równocześnie silnie spada jego opór cieplny w trakcie nawilżania. Dlatego styropian trzeba chronić przed wilgocią i szkoda o tym dyskutować. Jak ktoś nie wierzy, wystarczy zakopać w ogródku kawałki styropianu i wyciągnąć po roku, dwóch. Jest to spowodowane tym, że kuleczki styropianu posiadają otwarte pory, które nasiąkają wodą.

Odporne na wodę są natomiast przeznaczone do dociepleń fundamentów "styrodury". Jest to polistyren ekstrudowany, który ma pory zamknięte, więc nie chłonie wilgoci.

Styropian ułożony na chudziaku bez hydroizolacji to stracone pieniądze.

----------


## mp_krk

Jak macie podłączone pompy od podłogówki do instalacji? Na stałe do sieci czy do sterownika kotła?

Mam podłogówkę, ogrzewanie na kocioł z podajnikiem. Pompę obecnie wpiąłem w sterownik...ale tu mam też dwie opcje, tj praca skokowa lub modulowana?

Co lepsze???

----------


## devileczek

*mpoplaw*

" żeby zachodziła kondensacja komin musi być rozgrzany",  chyba niedokladnie sie wyraziles, a ja opacznie zrozumialem. Z wyjasnien nilsana rozumiem ze w pierszym momencie przy zaplonie, palnik musi osiagnac pewna temperature, aby uzyskac wlasciwe parametry spalania i sprawnosc. Cos jak w zimnym silniku przy starcie wlacza sie ssanie- bogatsza mieszanka ( nie wiem czy to dobra analogia, ale jakos mi pasuje). Moze chodzilo Ci o palnik/wymiennik, ale w przypadku komina ( rozgrzanie) to nie ma sensu. Im zimniejszy komin ( np turbo) tym lepsza wymiana ciepla i kondensacja

*Odnosnie tych 60kWh*, dzieki za wyjasnienie. Rozumiem ze dobrze policzyles i nie wnikam. Nikt nie mowi o podwyzszeniu temp scian do 90C, chodzilo o porownanie mas/temperatur. Ale jak przyjales dT tylko 1C, to moze byc prawda co napisales.

*Odnizenie nocne*

Mysle, ze mpoplaw chce nas przekonac ze w domu pasywnym, moze energooszczednym straty ciepla przez przegrody w porownaniu do energi cieplnej ( wlasnej) budynku sa tak niskie ze temperatura w ciagu kilku godzin poprostu nie drgnie w dol. I mpoplaw moze miec w tym sporo racji. Inna historia to dom z 5cm ocieplenia i drewnianymi 15-letnimi oknami , a co innego dom z 20cm styro na scianach, 30 w dachu, etc.

----------


## devileczek

moze to pomoze w dyskusji

----------


## devileczek

Teraz tez rozumiem dlaczego piczman robil rozstawy rurek co 35cm, a innemu koledze na forum zona otwiera okna jak przyswieci slonce. Wyglada na to ze w nowoczesnych budynkach, przy lekkiej zimie zapotrzebowanie na energie jest tak niskie ( na poziomie 1k-2kW), ze dluzsze gotowanie, wizyta gosci lub troche wiosennego slonca w salonie powoduje momentalny wzrost temperatury. Trzeba by pomyslec nie tyle o grzaniu, ale o dynamicznym grzaniu/odbieraniu ciepla w zaleznosci od sytuacji. Podlogowka ze swoja bezwladnoscia zycia nie ulatwia. 

Zastanawiam sie jak to robia w domach pasywnych- zarzadzanie energia - przeciez tam z zasady sa duze przeszklenia wiec budynek jest narazony na gwaltowne zyski  energii slonecznej. Ma ktos jakies doswiadczenia ?

----------


## CityMatic

> Styropian ułożony na chudziaku bez hydroizolacji to stracone pieniądze.


 Bardzo mądra wypowiedz, którą w pełni popieram. Brawo

----------


## nilsan

> Zastanawiam sie jak to robia w domach pasywnych- zarzadzanie energia - przeciez tam z zasady sa duze przeszklenia wiec budynek jest narazony na gwaltowne zyski  energii slonecznej. Ma ktos jakies doswiadczenia ?


Montują wentylację mechaniczną.

nilsan

----------


## swistak81

> Teraz tez rozumiem dlaczego piczman robil rozstawy rurek co 35cm, a innemu koledze na forum zona otwiera okna jak przyswieci slonce. Wyglada na to ze w nowoczesnych budynkach, przy lekkiej zimie zapotrzebowanie na energie jest tak niskie ( na poziomie 1k-2kW), ze dluzsze gotowanie, wizyta gosci lub troche wiosennego slonca w salonie powoduje momentalny wzrost temperatury. Trzeba by pomyslec nie tyle o grzaniu, ale o dynamicznym grzaniu/odbieraniu ciepla w zaleznosci od sytuacji. Podlogowka ze swoja bezwladnoscia zycia nie ulatwia. 
> 
> Zastanawiam sie jak to robia w domach pasywnych- zarzadzanie energia - przeciez tam z zasady sa duze przeszklenia wiec budynek jest narazony na gwaltowne zyski  energii slonecznej. Ma ktos jakies doswiadczenia ?


Nie mam domu pasywnego, ale dokładnie tak jest.
Wystarczy uruchomić piekarnik na 1-2h i momentalnie temp. się podnosi o 1,5-2st. Czyli z 21,5 lecimy do ponad 23.
Jak przyjdą goście - tak samo.
A jak zaświeci słonko to masakra, momentalnie mam 23st (okno jest 2,7x2,3 od południa), a na poddaszu z 21 spada do lekko ponad 20.
WM wyrównuje to po 3-4h od zniknięcia dodatkowego źródła...




> *Arturo72* ma pod swoją płytą z styropianu 0,5m żwiru, możesz podpowiedzieć kiedy konkretnie tam zbierze mu się woda ??


Wydaje mi się, że nie chodzi bezpośrednio o wodę, a o zawilgocone powietrze, którego tam jest pod dostatkiem.

----------


## nilsan

> zawilgocone powietrze nie potrafi tak spenetrować styropianu jak pełne zanurzenie w wodzie na długi czas, co więcej powietrze tylko czasami jest wilgotne, bo prędzej czy później przyjdzie susza taka jak ostatnio 3 miesiące bez opadów albo mrozy gdy powietrze osusza się całkiem do zera i styropian sobie po prostu wyschnie


Natomiast przepływ pary nasyconej z budynku na zewnątrz tak. Zwłaszcza, że punkt rosy zaleca się lokować w warstwie izolacji termicznej. W rezultacie tam wytrąca się wilgoć.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

mpoplaw:

Przeczytaj jeszcze raz do jakiej twojej wypowiedzi się ustosunkowałem.
Temat izolacji płyty fundamentowej z funkcją akumulacji ciepła uważam za zamknięty.

nilsan

----------


## Piczman

> Jak macie podłączone pompy od podłogówki do instalacji? Na stałe do sieci czy do sterownika kotła?
> 
> Mam podłogówkę, ogrzewanie na kocioł z podajnikiem. Pompę obecnie wpiąłem w sterownik...ale tu mam też dwie opcje, tj praca skokowa lub modulowana?
> 
> Co lepsze???


Za mało informacji.
Jaki masz sterownik?
Pogodowy ?
Jest zawór sterujący temp. zasilania tej podłogówki ?

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> Zastanawiam sie jak to robia w domach pasywnych- zarzadzanie energia - przeciez tam z zasady sa duze przeszklenia wiec budynek jest narazony na gwaltowne zyski energii slonecznej. Ma ktos jakies doswiadczenia ?


Tak gwałtowne to one pewnie nie są. Moje okna (Ug=0,6 i g=50%) przepuszczają niestety odczuwalnie mniej promieniowania podczerwonego, od klasycznych okien z szybami o Ug=1,1. Jeszcze nie mieszkam, ale podczas prac w środku, kiedy słomko zaświeci, staję przed oknem, wystawiam gębę do słońca i... nic nie czuję. Żadnego ciepła.





> Napisał mp_krk
> 
> 
> Jak macie podłączone pompy od podłogówki do instalacji? Na stałe do sieci czy do sterownika kotła?
> Mam podłogówkę, ogrzewanie na kocioł z podajnikiem. Pompę obecnie wpiąłem w sterownik...ale tu mam też dwie opcje, tj praca skokowa lub modulowana?
> Co lepsze???
> 
> 
> Za mało informacji.
> ...


Wepnę się w pytanie, ponieważ również mnie to interesuje.
Kocioł kondensacyjny, sterownik pogodowy, pompa zewnętrzna obsługująca wyłącznie podłogówkę, pompa wbudowana w kocioł obsługująca cały obieg (czyli w zasadzie pozostałe grzejniki, a więc ścienne i kanałowe). Podłogówka na 1/3 powierzchni.

----------


## Piczman

Są różne rodzaje sterowania, albo modulacja temp. zasilania i pompa non stop albo ustawione konkretne temp. na termostacie który wisi np. w salonie i jak osiągnie zadaną to wyłącza się pompa .

Jeśli modulacja to sterownik steruje dodatkowo głowicą która kręci zaworem mieszającym . Stąd ta regulacja temp.

Nie wiem czy dobrze tłumaczę  :sad:

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> Są różne rodzaje sterowania, albo modulacja temp. zasilania i pompa non stop albo ustawione konkretne temp. na termostacie który wisi np. w salonie i jak osiągnie zadaną to wyłącza się pompa .
> Jeśli modulacja to sterownik steruje dodatkowo głowicą która kręci zaworem mieszającym . Stąd ta regulacja temp.
> Nie wiem czy dobrze tłumaczę


 Czyli sterowanie ilościowe lub jakościowe. Czytałem i mam pojęcie o tym. U mnie będzie sterowanie jakościowe - pogodówka plus kocioł niskiej mocy (2kW-12kW czyli Immergas). Zastawiam się, jak ustawić kocioł (do tego jeszcze sporo czasu, ale skoro temat się pojawił, chciałbym się dowiedzieć)?



Skłaniam się do ustawienia parametru P2 - 0, P3 - 1.

----------


## Piczman

Jeśli pogodówka to niska krzywa grzewcza i P2 - 1.
Piec ma odpowiednią modulacje mocy aby utrzymać niską temp. zasilania i pracować płynnie.
No chyba że bardzo małe zapotrzebowanie i temp. w domu +18 C .
Są różne upodobania .

----------


## edde

moja pompa chodzi nonstop, regulacja jest temperaturowa przez regulator pogodowy, zawór 3d z siłownikiem, a sama pompa podłogówki podłaczona nie z sieci tylko też pzrez sterownik, zaleta tego taka, że latem gdy podłogówka nie pracuje regulator ma funkcję rozruchu co jakiś czas (nie pamiętam jaki) pompy i siłownika, zeby się nie "zastały"

----------


## nilsan

> to jest wątek o podłogówce, jeśli chcesz zmienić temat to przenieś się do innego wątku, ale od razu uprzedzam, tam też nie dasz rady udowodnić zawilgocenia styropianu, w taki stopniu że straci swoje właściwości izolacyjne


Ja tylko wskazuję tylko na fakt, że zawilgocenie styropianu obniża jego właściwości izolacyjne, które od obliczeń przyjmowane są w stanie suchym.
A co potrafię udowodnić już ci chyba pokazałem.

nilsan

----------


## devileczek

> Montują wentylację mechaniczną.
> 
> nilsan


Tylko ze wentylacja przy -20C ma bardzo zgubny efekt...drastycznie obniza wilgotnosc powietrza, wiec to nie jest rozwiazanie. To takie bardziej energooszczedne ' otwarcie okna' - trudno nazwac to zarzadzaniem energia w budynku. Bardziej pomyslalbym o jakiejs pompie ciepla i buforze. ciekawe czy robia takie instalacje ?

----------


## devileczek

> PS dzisiejsze normy nie pozwalają budować domków zwykłych, w tej chwili  buduje się albo energo-oszczędnie albo pasywnie, generalizując jeżeli  domek spala powyżej 7litrów to trzeba się bardzo natrudzić żeby dostać  jego odbiór techniczny
> 
>  ja  ci podpowiem że domek taki ocieplony jak twój musi mieć bardzo dużą masę  akumulacyjną wewnętrzną żeby kominek 15KW nie zrobił ci sauny w salonie  w 15min od rozpalenia, już teraz prorokuję że z tego kominka będziesz  korzystał bardzo sporadycznie, albo tuż po rozpaleniu będziesz otwierał  okna i całe pozyskane ciepło wypuścisz na zewnątrz


O co chodzi z tymi litrami ? czy dom 7 litrowy to taki ktory potrzebuje 7kW mocy przy -20C ? 

Kominek, tego wlasnie sie obawiam, dlatego decyduje sie na maly 12kW z plaszczem wodnym. Wg producentow 20-25%  ( 3kW) ciepla przekazywane jest bezposrednio do pomieszczenia, reszta 75-80 (9kW)  do plaszcza , dalej do bufora. W przypadku kominka powietrznego cala ta energia 12kW zostaje w pomieszczeniu. Ponadto moc nominalna mierzona jest przy otwartej przepustnicy powietrza. Zamierzam zainstalowac przepustnice sterowana i regulowac moc takiego kominka, mam nadzieje ze uda mi sie zejsc dobrze ponizej 50% mocy nominalnej, wtedy w salonie mialbym jakies 1.5kW. Trzecia sprawa kominek jest w centrum domu i bedzie grzal klatke schodowa, hall, salon, kuchnie- w sumie ok 60m2 popwierzchni.

----------


## devileczek

> to jest wątek o podłogówce, jeśli chcesz zmienić temat to przenieś się do innego wątku, ale od razu uprzedzam, tam też nie dasz rady udowodnić zawilgocenia styropianu, w taki stopniu że straci swoje właściwości izolacyjne


Dajcie spokoj, niech kazdy zerknie na wykres i sam wyciagnie wnioski. Jeden taka strate przelknie, drugi bedzie sie zadreczal. Nie ma idealnych rozwiazan, trzeba szukac optymalnychrozwiazan  w indywidualnej sytuacji.

----------


## devileczek

> Są różne rodzaje sterowania, albo modulacja temp. zasilania i pompa non stop albo ustawione konkretne temp. na termostacie który wisi np. w salonie i jak osiągnie zadaną to wyłącza się pompa .
> 
> Jeśli modulacja to sterownik steruje dodatkowo głowicą która kręci zaworem mieszającym . Stąd ta regulacja temp.
> 
> Nie wiem czy dobrze tłumaczę


Dobrze. Tylko bym dodal ze sterowanie impulsowe ( w wersji termostat na scianie ) czesto ma funkcje PID, co zdecydowanie poprawia jakosc regulacji .

----------


## devileczek

> Czyli sterowanie ilościowe lub jakościowe. Czytałem i mam pojęcie o tym. U mnie będzie sterowanie jakościowe - pogodówka plus kocioł niskiej mocy (2kW-12kW czyli Immergas). Zastawiam się, jak ustawić kocioł (do tego jeszcze sporo czasu, ale skoro temat się pojawił, chciałbym się dowiedzieć)?
> 
> Załącznik 95865
> 
> Skłaniam się do ustawienia parametru P2 - 0, P3 - 1.


Sterowanie pogodowka wymaga dobrego policzenia parametrow podlogowki , dobranie wlasciwego pieca, krzywej grzewczej i idealnej regulacji petli. Ktos kto dobrze zaprojektowal wyreguluje szybko i sprawnie , jak to udowodnil Piczman. Jednak jak zycie pokazuje ( watek na forum dot. Junkersa CERAPUR sMART) ludziska maja spore problemy z wyregulowaniem tego systemu ( osiagnieciem pozadanej temperatury). 

Sterowanie PID ( termostaty pokojowe) - bardziej skomplikowane, drogie, ale umozliwia sterowanie nie tyle temp zasilania podlogowki, ale temp podlogi, przez co precyzyjniejsze dozowanie ciepla. Ponadto, mozna polaczyc to z czujnikiem zewnetrznym i wtedy mamy sysem pogodowo-PIDowy. I u mnie taki bedzie  :smile: 

Najwiekszy problem to nasze dobrze docieplone domy, ktore nie potrafia zagospodarowac dodatkowego ciepla z gotowania, imprez, kominkow, naslonecznienia...tutaj zadne sterowanie nie pomoze. 

Dobrze mysle ?

----------


## grzeniu666

> O co chodzi z tymi litrami ? czy dom 7 litrowy to taki ktory potrzebuje 7kW mocy przy -20C ?


Średnie roczne zapotrzebowanie na energie do ogrzewania m2, 7 litrów =~ 70 kWh/m2/rok





> Zastawiam się, jak ustawić kocioł (do tego jeszcze sporo czasu, ale skoro temat się pojawił, chciałbym się dowiedzieć)?
> Załącznik 95865
> Skłaniam się do ustawienia parametru P2 - 0, P3 - 1.


Ja też się do tego skłaniam na tym kotełeku. *Piczman* a nie szkoda prądu aby ta pumpa cały okres grzewczy biegała?

U mnie z grubsza planuję taki układ:
• ~ 18 pętli x 65m (1/3 krążka)
• sterowanie pogodowe (CAR v2) + jeśli będą potrzebne (kable poprowadzę) termostaty pokojowe i elektrozawory zamykające rozdzielacze dla stref (zakładam cztery: 2 lokale x parter+piętro), może na tej centralce: http://pl.immergas.com/media/centralka_strefowa.pdf
• podłogówka pędzona pompą z kotła (liczę że wydoli)
• drabinki łazienkowe (z możliwością grzania prądem latem) i ew. grzejnik wiatrołapowy na początkach pętli

----------


## devileczek

Policzylem zapotrzebowanie na energie programem Purmo SDG i sam na piechote, biorac pod uwage sciany zewnetrzne, dach, podloge, okna, drzwi, mostek liniowy fundament, mostek liniowy obrzeza okienne, nie uwzglednialem wentylacji ( przy -20C w zasadzie sie nie wentyluje). Purmo wyliczyl ok 10kW, ja ok 5kW. W Purmo wybieralem opcje jak najbardziej energooszczedne.  Dla przykladu Salon 32m2, pow okien 8.5m2, pow scian zewnetrznych ok 30m2 : Purmo - 1800W, Ja- 1000W Kto jest blizszy prawdy ?

----------


## nilsan

> Tylko ze wentylacja przy -20C ma bardzo zgubny efekt...drastycznie obniza wilgotnosc powietrza, wiec to nie jest rozwiazanie. To takie bardziej energooszczedne ' otwarcie okna' - trudno nazwac to zarzadzaniem energia w budynku. Bardziej pomyslalbym o jakiejs pompie ciepla i buforze. ciekawe czy robia takie instalacje ?


Raczej chodziło mi o to, że w tych tak zwanych energooszczędnych domach, najpierw montuje się na ścianach zewnętrznych od 20cm do 30cm styropianu (bo jakiś specjalista od 3 litrowych domów tak zalecił), później okazuje się że żeby w takim termosie mieszkać normalnie, a nie jak w pieczarkarni, to trzeba  za ciężkie pieniądze zamontować wentylację mechaniczną z rekuperacją o *sprawności ekonomicznej 10-15%*, żeby z budynku usuwać na bieżąco nadmiar wilgoci, która z racji pobytu ludzi w budynku wytwarzana jest codziennie, po czym żeby to ogrzać trzeba wydać kolejne ciężkie pieniądze na pompę ciepła lub kocioł kondensacyjny z buforem i na koniec ów specjalista doradza nieświadomym tych wszystkich konsekwencji inwestorom jak powinno się budować dom 3 litrowy, nie informując uprzednio, że koszty zamortyzują się za około 50 lat.

nilsan

----------


## miloszenko

> Tylko ze wentylacja przy -20C ma bardzo zgubny efekt...drastycznie obniza wilgotnosc powietrza, wiec to nie jest rozwiazanie. To takie bardziej energooszczedne ' otwarcie okna' - trudno nazwac to zarzadzaniem energia w budynku. Bardziej pomyslalbym o jakiejs pompie ciepla i buforze. ciekawe czy robia takie instalacje ?



Jest na to lepsze rozwiazanie - klimatyzator, reaguje szybko i skutecznie. W sumie to w domu 2-3 litrowym moglby byc jedynym zrodlem ciepla, tylko zeby byl taki co dziala do -20  :smile: .

POzdrawiam

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> Najwiekszy problem to nasze dobrze docieplone domy, ktore nie potrafia zagospodarowac dodatkowego ciepla z gotowania, imprez, kominkow, naslonecznienia...tutaj zadne sterowanie nie pomoze.


Przecież rekuperator to potrafi. Dystrybuuje to ciepło na wszystkie "czyste" pomieszczenia.

----------


## Piczman

> *Piczman* a nie szkoda prądu aby ta pumpa cały okres grzewczy biegała?


Jak się szlachta bawi to koszta się nie liczą , 60 zł ?
 :big grin:

----------


## grzeniu666

> Jak się szlachta bawi to koszta się nie liczą , 60 zł ?


Hmm, no chyba tak wychodzi gdy pompa na III biegu (tj. Grundfos UPS 25-50) popracuje 100 dni (niepotrzebnie). Nie dramat  :smile:

----------


## swistak81

Wiesz Piczman, mnie osobiście okropnie gryzła pompka w Immergasie. Ustawiona standardowo na 3 bieg i pobierająca 100W non stop!!!
Więc dobowo 2,4kWh=1,5zł.
Przy zużyciu gazu rzędu 5,5m3/dobę=12,5zł. Jak widzisz, pompka podnosi koszt o 10%. Mało to czy dużo?

Przestawiłem ją na 1 bieg (45W) i wyregulowałem pętle ponownie. Nawet łatwiej to jakoś poszło. I już moralnie mi lepiej  :smile: .
Poprzednio dT miałem 2-2,5st. Teraz mam 4st.

----------


## Piczman

Jak by mi zżerała 100 W to też by mnie gryzło.
Choć można się przyzwyczaić, niedawno sobie akwarium wymyśliłem i mam 2 filtry, 1 pompa cyrkulacyjna,grzałka + oświetlenie.
Jak liczyłem to wyszło 350 zł rocznie czyli tyle co rekuperacja z GWC  :sad:

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> Jak się szlachta bawi to koszta się nie liczą , 60 zł ?


I to ten sam *piczman*, który kiedyś pisał, że kluczem do zbudowania domu oszczędnego jest dbanie o szczegóły, bo tu 1zł, tam 1zł, i robi się 100zł miesięcznie?

----------


## swistak81

No wiesz, akwarium to już jest hobby, dodatek. A piecyk pasowałoby by hulał.
Tak samo mój projektor zabiera 205W, ale nie boli mnie gdy oglądam filmy  :big tongue: .

----------


## Piczman

Kto z Was myśli że Plazma 43 Cali dużo prądu ciągnie ?
Strzelajcie, wczoraj mierzyłem i jestem mile zaskoczony  :smile:

----------


## miloszenko

65 w ?  :smile:

----------


## Jacekss

90w ?

----------


## Piczman

Od 80 do 110 Wat.
Najwięcej ciągnie na bajkach HD .

Ale widzę że nie będzie zaskoczenia, ja jednak żyłem ze świadomością że 150W i w górę bo tyle się mówi o tym że plazmy więcej a LCD mniej .
Ceekawe jaka jest różnica.

Koniec tematu, myślałem że na elektrycznym jestem  :big tongue:

----------


## grzeniu666

> I to ten sam *piczman*, który kiedyś pisał, że kluczem do zbudowania domu oszczędnego jest dbanie o szczegóły, bo tu 1zł, tam 1zł, i robi się 100zł miesięcznie?


No właśnie. Ile czasu taka pompa może średnio pracować bez potrzeby? Czytałem że w tym Immergasie siedzi ten UPS 25-50, który bierze 50W, ale *swistak81* pisze o 100W  :sad:

----------


## Jacekss

u mnie w Kospelu pracuje na II biegu (67W) i tylko wtedy gdy grzeje piecyk, niech będzie to codziennie po 6-10h, to maks 20gr/dziennie w 2 taryfie

----------


## devileczek

> kto ci takich głupot nagadał, znowu *nilsan* i jego fantazje ??
> 
> MPOPLAW, NO I ZROBILO SIE GORACO KOLEGO.PO PIERWSZE TO NIE FANTAZJE, PO DRUGIE WLASNE DOSWIADCZENIA ZAWODOWE, CHECSZ MNIE UCZYC WENTYLACJI ? 2 LATA PRACOWALEM NA UTRZYMANIU RUCHU WYSOKOSCIOWCOW ZAJMUJAC SIE TAKIMI SPRAWAMI JAK BMS (bUILDING mANAGEMENT sYSTEM) , AIR HANDLING UNIT, STEAM GENERATORS, CHILLERS, ETC. I UWIERZ MI NA SLOWO ZE PROBLEM Z WILGOTNOSCIA POWIETRZA ISTNIEJE PRZY UJEMNYCH ZEWNETRZNYCH TEMPERATURACH.
> 
> 
> po pierwsze WM posiada włącznik i wyłącznik, przez co ty decydujesz kiedy i jak długo ma działać, 
> czyli jest sterowana  bardzo precyzyjnie, po drugie alternatywą bez WM jest siedzenie w  pomieszczeniu gdzie woda leci po oknach, albo dołożenie 1000zł/rocznie  do kosztów CO żeby zapewnić normową wentylację grawitacyjną
> 
> JAK ZWYKLE POPADASZ W SKRAJNOSCI... KOMFORTOWA WILGOTNOSC JEST NA POZIOMIE 50-60% PRZY TEM 20-22C, NIKT NIE MOWI  O TOTALNYM WYLACZENIU REKU TYLKO OGRANICZENIU JEGO AKTYWNOSCI, ZEBY UNIKNAC PRZESUSZENIA POWIETRZA PRZY NISKICH TEMPERATURACH NA ZEWNATRZ, SZCZEGOLNIE W NOCY GDY SPISZ, BO TO NIE ZDROWE. ZAPYTAJ SIE LEKARZA CZY MAM RACJE
> ...


ZZ

----------


## devileczek

Mpoplaw, moglbys sie popisac, zerknac na projekt, dane w stopce masz i powiedziec mi ilu 'litrowy' mam dom. W koncu jestes czy nie jestes specjalista od energooszczedzania. Bo ja nie jestem , nie moja dziedzina, podobnie jak hydraulika

MALE SPROSTOWANIE, ODNOSNIE LICZB TO CHODZILO CHYBA O WYPOWIEDZ NILSANA, JESLI TAK TO ZWRACAM HONOR.

----------


## devileczek

Mpoplaw, widze ze ty masz dom pasywny, jak ty sobie radzisz z takimi naglymi zyskami ciepla (gotowanie, slonce, goscie) ? Bardzo jestem ciekaw

----------


## nilsan

> kto ci takich głupot nagadał, znowu *nilsan* i jego fantazje ??
> po pierwsze WM posiada włącznik i wyłącznik, przez co ty decydujesz kiedy i jak długo ma działać, czyli jest sterowana  bardzo precyzyjnie, po drugie alternatywą bez WM jest siedzenie w  pomieszczeniu gdzie woda leci po oknach, albo dołożenie 1000zł/rocznie  do kosztów CO żeby zapewnić normową wentylację grawitacyjną
> 
> PS. mała rada, zacznij czytać artykuły o budowaniu domku z pewną dozą  niedowierzania, w szczególności te które są tylko ulotką reklamową, bo  tam bajki piszą tylko po to żeby sprzedać jak najwięcej swojego  produktu, pamiętaj w reklamie wszystkie chwyty dozwolone, a kłamstwo  jest tam wykładnikiem prawdy
> 
> ten program jako parametr ocieplenia ścian przyjmuje 3 wersje, dobrze, średnio, tak sobie, jest nieprecyzyjny jak wypowiedzi *nilsan*, równie dobrze możesz iść do wróżki bo merytorycznie ich odpowiedzi są jednakowo z sufitu wzięte
> 
> a tą wartość to skąd wziąłeś ??  zmyśliłeś tak samo jak poprzednie ??


Wolnego kolego z tym wyciąganiem wniosków.
W przeciwieństwie do mnie jak na razie niczego nie policzyłeś, ani niczego nie udowodniłeś, po za tym że z reguły nie wiesz o czym piszesz, a mało tego występujesz na forum w roli eksperta. 
W związku z tym dam ci szansę udowodnić swoje racje, skoro tak usilnie się tego domagasz.
Bardzo proszę oblicz stratę wentylacyjną dla wentylacji mechanicznej z rekuperacją zgodnie z obowiązującą normą PN-EN12831 przy następujących założeniach:
- krotność wymiany powietrza przy dp = 50Pa -> n50 = 7h^-1
- współczynnik osłonięcia -> e = 0,03
- sprawność rekuperacji -> 80%
- średnia temperatura zewnętrzna w sezonie grzewczym -> 0*C
- projektowa temperatura wewnętrzna -> 20*C
- czas trwania sezonu grzewczego -> 4000h
Wynik zaprezentuj w następującej postaci:

Ew = w x V [kWh]

gdzie:
Ew - sezonowe zapotrzebowanie energii na pokrycie straty wentylacyjnej [kWh]
w - obliczony współczynnik [kWh/m3]
V - kubatura budynku [m3]

nilsan

----------


## asolt

> Mpoplaw, moglbys sie popisac, zerknac na projekt, dane w stopce masz i powiedziec mi ilu 'litrowy' mam dom. W koncu jestes czy nie jestes specjalista od energooszczedzania. Bo ja nie jestem , nie moja dziedzina, podobnie jak hydraulika
> 
> MALE SPROSTOWANIE, ODNOSNIE LICZB TO CHODZILO CHYBA O WYPOWIEDZ NILSANA, JESLI TAK TO ZWRACAM HONOR.


Przepraszam ze sie wtrące, oglądając projekt i patrząc na ocieplenie jest niemozliwym podać dokładnie jakie jest zapotrzebowanie  na ciepło Twojego domu.
Nie zrobi tego mpoplaw, ani ja ani nikt inny, dane te trzeba wprowadzić do programu i zrobic to dokładnie. Nie jest to praca na kilka godzin. Bez obliczeń to można miec tylko zgrubny szacunek i nic wiecej.

----------


## owp

> Raczej chodziło mi o to, że w tych tak zwanych energooszczędnych domach, najpierw montuje się na ścianach zewnętrznych od 20cm do 30cm styropianu (bo jakiś specjalista od 3 litrowych domów tak zalecił), później okazuje się że żeby w takim termosie mieszkać normalnie, a nie jak w pieczarkarni, to trzeba  za ciężkie pieniądze zamontować wentylację mechaniczną z rekuperacją o *sprawności ekonomicznej 10-15%*, żeby z budynku usuwać na bieżąco nadmiar wilgoci, która z racji pobytu ludzi w budynku wytwarzana jest codziennie(...)


Trochę nie nadążam za Tobą. Zgadzam się, że handlowcy/'specjaliści' wyciągają od nas kasę w imię przyszłych oszczędności, niekoniecznie realistycznych. Jednak powiedz mi, czemu sądzisz, że w domu ocieplonym 20-30cm styropianu będzie bardziej 'termosowo', niż w takim z 10cm? Chyba w tym drugim nie ma jakichś dziur w ścianach... Ludzie wytwarzają więcej wilgoci w tym pierwszym niż drugim?

----------


## Arturo72

> Raczej chodziło mi o to, że w tych tak zwanych energooszczędnych domach, najpierw montuje się na ścianach zewnętrznych od 20cm do 30cm styropianu (bo jakiś specjalista od 3 litrowych domów tak zalecił), później okazuje się że żeby w takim termosie mieszkać normalnie, a nie jak w pieczarkarni, to trzeba za ciężkie pieniądze zamontować wentylację mechaniczną z rekuperacją o *sprawności ekonomicznej 10-15%*, żeby z budynku usuwać na bieżąco nadmiar wilgoci, która z racji pobytu ludzi w budynku wytwarzana jest codziennie, po czym żeby to ogrzać trzeba wydać kolejne ciężkie pieniądze na pompę ciepła lub kocioł kondensacyjny z buforem i na koniec ów specjalista doradza nieświadomym tych wszystkich konsekwencji inwestorom jak powinno się budować dom 3 litrowy, nie informując uprzednio, że koszty zamortyzują się za około 50 lat.
> 
> nilsan


Ale banialuki opowiadasz...
Dom 3 litrowy zużywa 30kWh/m2/rok,w moim przypadku będzie to 118*30=3540kWh/rok co przy cenie prądu w II taryfie daje ok.1168zł na ogrzewanie za sezon grzewczy.
Wszystko grzane piecem elektrycznym za 3tys.zł,rezygnujemy z komina do kotłowni ok.5tys.zl
Wentylacja mechaniczna z reku to koszt ok.6-7tys.zl,zyskujemy to,że rezygnujemy z komina,systemowy to ok.2,5tys.zł+obrobienie i wykończenie co nam daje 5tys.zł.
Na ścianie będzie 22cm grafitowego styro,ale ściany z 18cm silikatu,najtańszego materiału do budowy.
*Co ma się amortyzować 50 lat ???*

----------


## nilsan

> Trochę nie nadążam za Tobą. Zgadzam się, że handlowcy/'specjaliści' wyciągają od nas kasę w imię przyszłych oszczędności, niekoniecznie realistycznych. Jednak powiedz mi, czemu sądzisz, że w domu ocieplonym 20-30cm styropianu będzie bardziej 'termosowo', niż w takim z 10cm? Chyba w tym drugim nie ma jakichś dziur w ścianach... Ludzie wytwarzają więcej wilgoci w tym pierwszym niż drugim?


Nie o to chodzi:
Grubość stosowanych izolacji termicznych budynku należy rozpatrywać pod względem ekonomicznym i technicznym.
Pod względem ekonomicznym izolacja termiczna ze styropianu EPS o grubości powyżej 15cm traci sens, ponieważ zysk energetyczny odniesiony do kosztów wykonania dodatkowej warstwy izolacji o gr. 5-15cm jest niewielki, z punktu widzenia potencjalnych oszczędności finansowych na opale w przeciągu całego sezonu grzewczego. 
Pod względem technicznym powstaje problem trwałego zakotwienia styropianu o takiej grubości do konstrukcji budynku, kompensacji jego rozszerzalności termicznej, znacznego ograniczenia dyfuzji pary wodnej z budynku, znalezienia taniego źródła ciepła z odpowiednio niską minimalną mocą pracy ciągłej bez taktowania, błędnych obliczeń oporu cieplnego warstwy styropianu nieuwzględniającego mostków termicznych na połączeniach płyt oraz złego wykonawstwa wynikającego z utrudnionego montażu, wymogu stosowania wentylacji mechanicznej z rekuperacją i nie daj boże GWC itd.

nilsan

----------


## Arturo72

> Nie o to chodzi:
> Grubość stosowanych izolacji termicznych budynku należy rozpatrywać pod względem ekonomicznym i technicznym.
> *Pod względem ekonomicznym izolacja termiczna ze styropianu EPS o grubości powyżej 15cm traci sens*, ponieważ zysk energetyczny odniesiony do kosztów wykonania dodatkowej warstwy izolacji o gr. 5-15cm jest niewielki, z punktu widzenia potencjalnych oszczędności finansowych na opale w przeciągu całego sezonu grzewczego. 
> *Pod względem technicznym powstaje problem trwałego zakotwienia styropianu o takiej grubości do konstrukcji budynku,* kompensacji jego rozszerzalności termicznej, znacznego ograniczenia dyfuzji pary wodnej z budynku, *znalezienia taniego źródła ciepła z odpowiednio niską minimalną mocą pracy ciągłej bez taktowania*, błędnych obliczeń oporu cieplnego warstwy styropianu nieuwzględniającego mostków termicznych na połączeniach płyt oraz złego wykonawstwa wynikającego z utrudnionego montażu, wymogu stosowania wentylacji mechanicznej z rekuperacją i nie daj boże GWC itd.
> 
> nilsan


Co TY wygadujesz ???
Być może tak Cię uczyli za PRL-u ale Świat poszedł do przodu,widocznie tego nie zauważyłeś...
Podobnie jak z amortyzacją za 50 lat,aż strach czytać takie herezje.

----------


## nilsan

> Ale banialuki opowiadasz...
> Dom 3 litrowy zużywa 30kWh/m2/rok,w moim przypadku będzie to 118*30=3540kWh/rok co przy cenie prądu w II taryfie daje ok.1168zł na ogrzewanie za sezon grzewczy.
> Wszystko grzane piecem elektrycznym za 3tys.zł,rezygnujemy z komina do kotłowni ok.5tys.zl
> Wentylacja mechaniczna z reku to koszt ok.6-7tys.zl,zyskujemy to,że rezygnujemy z komina,systemowy to ok.2,5tys.zł+obrobienie i wykończenie co nam daje 5tys.zł.
> 
> Na ścianie będzie 22cm grafitowego styro,ale ściany z 18cm silikatu,najtańszego materiału do budowy.
> *Co ma się amortyzować 50 lat ???*


Po pierwsze  na razie jeszcze domu nie wybudowałeś, tylko jesteś w trakcie budowy.
Twoje obliczenia są więc oparte o wyniki z OZC, które w rzeczywistości w istotny sposób odbiegają od zakładanych kosztów ogrzewania.
Żaden trzeźwo myślący inwestor nie zrezygnuje z komina, który umożliwi mu korzystanie z alternatywnego źródła ciepła, więc to żaden argument w wymiarze potencjalnych oszczędności. Wykonanie wentylacji mechanicznej wraz z centralą rekuperacyjną plus robocizna + 23% VAT za te pieniądze to jakieś SF, chyba że własnymi "ręcami" na kowadle w stodole. Więcej na temat WM+R napiszę po obliczeniach kolegi *mpoplaw*.

nilsan

----------


## asolt

R & K nie miał problemow z przymocowaniem 30 cm styropianu

----------


## nilsan

> R & K nie miał problemow z przymocowaniem 30 cm styropianu


To dlaczego nie położył od razu 50cm, byłoby jeszcze lepiej.

nilsan

----------


## Arturo72

> Po pierwsze na razie jeszcze domu nie wybudowałeś, tylko jesteś w trakcie budowy.
> Twoje obliczenia są więc oparte o wyniki z OZC, które w rzeczywistości w istotny sposób odbiegają od zakładanych kosztów ogrzewania.
> Żaden trzeźwo myślący inwestor nie zrezygnuje z komina, który umożliwi mu korzystanie z alternatywnego źródła ciepła, więc to żaden argument w wymiarze potencjalnych oszczędności. Wykonanie wentylacji mechanicznej wraz z centralą rekuperacyjną plus robocizna + 23% VAT za te pieniądze to jakieś SF, chyba że własnymi "ręcami" na kowadle w stodole. Więcej na temat WM+R napiszę po obliczeniach kolegi *mpoplaw*.
> 
> nilsan


Obliczenia są oparte na OZC,które w *istotny* i *wiarygodny* sposób pokazują przyszłe zużycie energii.Poczytaj trochę doświadczeń innych użytkowników to się dowiesz.
Ja miałem w projekcie dwa kominy,z jednego w kotłowni zrezygnowałem,jako trzeźwo myślący inwestor,drugi został do kominka.Dla mnie liczy się komfort i ekonomia i na pewno w mojej kotłowni nie będzie nigdy gazu i paliw stałych.
Rekuperator Optimal 400 to koszt brutto 4tys.zł,kanały_anemostaty 2tys.zł,rozłożenie kanałów to bułka z masłem,nie koniecznie na kowadle...



> To dlaczego nie położył od razu 50cm, byłoby jeszcze lepiej.
> nilsan


Ano dlatego,że kotwy systemowe nie pozwlają wysunąć okna na więcej niż 15cm,ale zapewnie nie masz pojęcia o co chodzi...

----------


## devileczek

> Przepraszam ze sie wtrące, oglądając projekt i patrząc na ocieplenie jest niemozliwym podać dokładnie jakie jest zapotrzebowanie  na ciepło Twojego domu.
> Nie zrobi tego mpoplaw, ani ja ani nikt inny, dane te trzeba wprowadzić do programu i zrobic to dokładnie. Nie jest to praca na kilka godzin. Bez obliczeń to można miec tylko zgrubny szacunek i nic wiecej.


To jest otwarte i demokratyczne forum wiec kazdy moze sie wypowiedziec. Nie oczekuje konkretnej wartosci, zdaje sobie sprawe ze to sa kompleksowe obliczenia. Jednakze ktos kto siedzi w temacie od lat, przerobil iles tam budynkow, to ma przyblizone wyobrazanie jakich wartosci mozna sie spodziewac. Jak mi powiesz ze masz silnik taki i taki, ktory pracuje z taka a taka maszyna, na oko powiem Ci jaki przekroj kabla potrzebujesz i jakie zabezpieczenia. Bez policzenia jednak sie nie obedzie, by zrobic to poprawnie. Chodzi mi o widelki - dom 3, 5, 7- 10 litrowy. Nawet jak sie machnie 30-50% to bede zadowolony. Jak wspomniales chodzi o szacunek. Mam dwie wartosci - Purmo -10kW, moje obliczenia  -5kW ( przy - 20C). Ktora wartosc jest bardziej realna ?

----------


## devileczek

Arturo72

Eksploatujesz juz ten budynek, jak wrazenia ? teoria pokrywa sie z praktyka ?

----------


## asolt

Szacuję ze projektowe obciażenie cieplne czyli moc strat to ok 5-6 kW, natomiast nic nie wspominasz o zapotrzebowaniu na ciepło. Te szacuję na ok 10 000 - 12 000 kWh,
jest za mało danych aby ten szacunek byl dokładniejszy.
Natomiast analogia do szacowania kabla i zabezpieczeń  do zasilania silnika jest nietrafiona, wiem dokładnie ponieważ jestem również elektrykiem, w tym przypadku szacunek jest dokładniejszy i prostszy.

----------


## owp

> Pod względem ekonomicznym izolacja termiczna ze styropianu EPS o grubości powyżej 15cm traci sens, ponieważ zysk energetyczny odniesiony do kosztów wykonania dodatkowej warstwy izolacji o gr. 5-15cm jest niewielki, z punktu widzenia potencjalnych oszczędności finansowych na opale w przeciągu całego sezonu grzewczego. (..) itd.


U mnie zmiana styropianu z 15 na 20cm zwiększa koszt o ok 1tys zł. Kwota ta powinna zwrócić się w przeciągu 6 lat.
Resztę pomijam, bo wszystko to do rozwiązania, nawet 'kompensacja rozszerzalności termicznej'  :wink: , przy odrobinie pomyślunku. Para wodna wytwarza się w każdym domu, jeśli nie masz sprawnej wentylacji to masz termos i tyle.

----------


## devileczek

Kazda kolejna inwestycja w energooszczednosc przynosi coraz mniej zyskow. Jezeli ktos ma dobrze ocieplony dom + rekuperator, to wybor zrodla ciepla nie ma az tak wielkiego ( ekonomicznie) znaczenia, w porownaniu gdyby tego iceplenia i rekuperatora nie mial. Podobnie jest z gruboscia izolacji... w pewnym momencie okazuje sie ze kazdy dodatkowy centymetr styropianu bedzie sie zwracal coraz dluzej, efekty beda malec, natomist koszty rosna. Na tej podstawie, biorac pod uwage koszt paliw, wyszlo mi ze 15cm 0.031 bedzie najbardziej optymalne i estetyczne ( odpowiednik 20cm zwyklego styro). Czy to duzo czy to malo...jak widac zdania sa podzielone.  'Pan jest zadowolony  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> Arturo72
> 
> Eksploatujesz juz ten budynek, jak wrazenia ? teoria pokrywa sie z praktyka ?


W przyszłym sezonie dopiero ale na forum jest masę ludzi,którzy grzeją prądem w domach ocieplonych styropianem pow.20cm:
*budowlany_laik* z płytą,*Marcin Cetera*,*kurt76* i inni,u nich OZC pokrywa się z rzeczywistością...
*nilsan* nie wie o czym pisze albo pisze nie wiedząc o czym.



> Kazda kolejna inwestycja w energooszczednosc przynosi coraz mniej zyskow. Jezeli ktos ma dobrze ocieplony dom + rekuperator, to wybor zrodla ciepla nie ma az tak wielkiego ( ekonomicznie) znaczenia, w porownaniu gdyby tego iceplenia i rekuperatora nie mial. Podobnie jest z gruboscia izolacji... w pewnym momencie okazuje sie ze kazdy dodatkowy centymetr styropianu bedzie sie zwracal coraz dluzej, efekty beda malec, natomist koszty rosna. Na tej podstawie, biorac pod uwage koszt paliw, wyszlo mi ze 15cm 0.031 bedzie najbardziej optymalne i estetyczne ( odpowiednik 20cm zwyklego styro). Czy to duzo czy to malo...jak widac zdania sa podzielone. 'Pan jest zadowolony


No nie tak do końca,u mnie odpadał gaz ziemny mimo,że przy drodze bo drogi,odpadały paliwa stałe,bo chodzi o komfort pozostał jedynie prąd  :smile: 

*Inwestycja w energooszczędność jest zawsze opłacalna !!*
Cena każdego medium w przyszłości pójdzie do góry,czy to będzie gaz,prąd,węgiel czy drewno,materiały budowlane także ale zużycie energii przez nasz dom pozostanie dalej na niskim poziomie !
Policz zużycie swojego domu przy 100-200% podwyżce za energie,która kiedyś nastąpi...

----------


## devileczek

Arturo72,

Czy planujesz jakies alternatywne zrodlo zasilania ? Czy jestes w jakikolwiek sposob zabezpieczony na 2-tygodniowy zanik pradu ( jak to bylo w Plolsce w niektorych miejscowosciach zima). Jakies lambdy masz ten styropian 0.04 czy lepszy ? Bedziesz mial pompe ciepla czy tak na zywca czysciutka energie elektryczna bedziesz grzal

----------


## devileczek

Wracajac do podlogowki, jak to bylo z tymi dylatacjami na skraju plyt ? Jak zabezpieczyc sie przed dylatowaniem ? I jeszcze nierownosci na chudziaku - poszlifowac, pozbijac  co sie da, czy moze zasypac/rozgarnac warstwe cementu ( zostalo mi troche strego)i polac mgielka wody. Na to pozniej hydroizolacja.

----------


## Arturo72

> Arturo72,
> 
> Czy planujesz jakies alternatywne zrodlo zasilania ? Czy jestes w jakikolwiek sposob zabezpieczony na 2-tygodniowy zanik pradu ( jak to bylo w Plolsce w niektorych miejscowosciach zima). Jakies lambdy masz ten styropian 0.04 czy lepszy ? Bedziesz mial pompe ciepla czy tak na zywca czysciutka energie elektryczna bedziesz grzal


Rezerwowe źródło ciepła to kominek ale w domach z dużą akumulacyjnością nie boje się kilkudniowych zaników ciepła  :wink: 
Styro będzie 22cm z lambdą 0,031  :smile: 
Domek będzie ogrzewany na żywca bezpośrednio prądem z COP1,"czyściutka" energia elektryczna  :wink:  (piec elektryczny+wodna podłogówka)
Jeśli w przyszłości pompy ciepła będą tanie to nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie wymienić.

----------


## Arturo72

> wyjaśnię ci to w 2 słowach, *nilsan* zawodowo sprzedaje kotły, im większy kocioł wraz z kaloryferami sprzeda tym więcej zarobi, dla niego domy pasywne to śmierć głodowa


No to sprawa się wyjaśniła dlaczego takie głupoty pisze  :smile: 
A powiem więcej,dla mnie gaz ziemny był drogi chociaż przy drodze  :wink: 
Wszystko przez drogie opłaty przesyłowe i konieczność budowy komina  :wink:

----------


## devileczek

> *Inwestycja w energooszczędność jest zawsze opłacalna !!*
> Cena każdego medium w przyszłości pójdzie do góry,czy to będzie gaz,prąd,węgiel czy drewno,materiały budowlane także ale zużycie energii przez nasz dom pozostanie dalej na niskim poziomie !
> Policz zużycie swojego domu przy 100-200% podwyżce za energie,która kiedyś nastąpi...


Mozna polemizowac. Jezeli zakladasz ze cena energi wzrosnie 200%...300%...400 to sie zgadzam- wiecej lepiej . na jaki wzrost cen jestes przygotowany w ciagu nastepnych 10 lat ? 

Mozna na to spojrzec z innej strony. Zaloz ze Twoje rachunki za ocieplenie wynosza 300PLN/ za sezon ( chalupa ocieplona ze hoho), na rynku pojawila sie nowa technologia ktora jest w stanie obnizyc Twoj rachuek o 50% ( czyli 150PLN rocznie). Niestety ta technologia kosztuje 15000PLN, czyli sie zwroci za 100lat. Rozumiem ze zdecydowalbys sie na taki zakup, biorac pod uwage fakt co napisales powyzej.

No i jak wyglada u Ciebie sprawa backupu ? Co jak zostaniesz bez pradu przez dluzej niz tydzien. Taki wariant musisz zalozyc, bo ostatnio mialy miejsca takie rzeczy.

----------


## devileczek

Arturo, czyli masz kominek. Jak myslisz zagospodarowac/ okielznac tak wydajne zrodlo ciepla w tak ocieplonym budynku, chodzi o to zeby nie przegrzac salonu. Jakies pomysly ? Ktos to przerabial ?

----------


## devileczek

> No to sprawa się wyjaśniła dlaczego takie głupoty pisze 
> A powiem więcej,dla mnie gaz ziemny był drogi chociaż przy drodze 
> Wszystko przez drogie opłaty przesyłowe i konieczność budowy komina


Fakt - oplaty przesylowe to zdzierstwo, natomiast komin to 500PLN ( turbo 1.2mb), sprzedawany do Junkersa

----------


## devileczek

mpoplaw , dzieki za oszacowanie. Z oknami szalenstwa nie ma Oknoplast Platinum 5 komorowe, dwuszybowe, z wkladka termo, przeszklaenia glownie na poludniowej i zachodniej elewacji. W sumie ok 23m2 jak dobrze pamietam

----------


## nilsan

> 4,5 litra, choć w swojej stopce powinieneś dać wzmiankę o oknach, bo  jeśli są zamontowane z elementami pasywnymi to być może zjedziesz do 4  litrów
> 
> PS tamto faktycznie było do nilsana, więc kliknij sobie edytuj i po prostu skasuj co niepotrzebne
> 
> mój dom jest dobrze przemyślany, waży 178Mg, masy akumulacyjnej mam pod  dostatkiem, 3 dni czekam aż się nagrzeje, i kolejne 3 zanim schłodzi
> 
> dom  energooszczędny i n50=7 ?? z jakiej ty się choinki urwałeś ?? w tak  dziurawym domku montować rekuperację to ewidentne nabijanie ludzi w  butelkę
> 
> wyjaśnię ci to w 2 słowach, *nilsan* zawodowo sprzedaje kotły, im większy kocioł wraz z kaloryferami sprzeda tym więcej zarobi, dla niego domy pasywne to śmierć głodowa
> ...


Tak właśnie odpowiada fachowiec, olimp forum na proste pytanie o obliczenie, również stosunkowo proste, jaka będzie potrzebna ilość energii na pokrycie straty wentylacyjnej w budynku jednorodzinnym z WM+R.
Myślę, że to nie wymaga komentarza.

nilsan

----------


## devileczek

> zwykły biały styropian 0,04  jest znacznie tańszy 50-80% a tylko 25% zimniejszy, możesz konkretnie  zdradzić po ile kupujesz swój skoro ci się opłaca ??


Ja za Knaufa Expert 0.031 czaplacilem 195PLN/m3, chcialem markowy i sie niezawiodlem. Inna sprawa, to nie podobaja mi sie glebokie wneki okienne, dlatego 15cm to dla mnie byl maks, przy tej grubosci jednak musialem wybrac cos 'cieplejszego'.

----------


## devileczek

> 4dom  energooszczędny i n50=7 ?? z jakiej ty się choinki urwałeś ?? w tak  dziurawym domku montować rekuperację to ewidentne nabijanie ludzi w  butelkę


Zadanie rachunkowe to zadanie rachunkowe, bierze sie i liczy . Na koniec do wyniku dodaje sie komentarz. Bez urazy
Sam jestem ciekaw jakiego rzedu straty na WM mozna brac pod uwage, bo tego w moich wyliczeniach nie uwzglednilem

----------


## asolt

> No to sprawa się wyjaśniła dlaczego takie głupoty pisze 
> A powiem więcej,dla mnie gaz ziemny był drogi chociaż przy drodze 
> Wszystko przez drogie opłaty przesyłowe i konieczność budowy komina


Małe wyjaśnienie w sprawie opłat przesyłowych, wiem ze to nie ten wątek, ale moze to kogoś zainteresuje. Kilkanaście lat temu na rachunkach za energię elektr.
i za gaz nie wykazywano oddzielnie opłat za przesył i za jednostki energii (kWh, m3). W związku z wprowadzeniem nowelizacji prawa energetyczne i zmianami 
prywatyzacyjnymi rozdzielono zaklady energetyczne i gazownicze na dystrybucję i obrót. Wynikła z tego konieczność dokladnego liczenia kosztów przesyłu i obrotu
energią/gazem. Cenę 1 kWh energii /m3 gazu podzielono na na część dystrybucyjną i część obrotową. Powtórzę cena została rozdzielona a nie dołozono do ceny 
kWh czy też m3 części dystrybucyjnej czyli przesyłowej. To że mamy inny procent podwyżek cen energii i cen pzysyłu to inna rzecz. Każda spółka inaczej liczy swoje koszty i dlatego mamy róznice cen w zalezności od dystrybutora i sprzedawcy. Wiem co piszę gdyż jestem długoletnim pracownikiem Tauronu i zajmuję sie też taryfami.

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

No i jak zwykle pyskówka. *Mpoplaw*, ty to masz talent do generowania takich sytuacji.
W każdym razie po kilku ostatnich postach *nilsana*, inaczej (mniej poważnie) będę traktował jego wypowiedzi.

----------


## devileczek

To jak to z tymi dylatacjami ?

Arturo, a czemu to nie chcesz teraz instalowac pompy ciepla ? Przeciez jak wspomniales to kazda inwestycja w energooszczednosc jest sluszna. Czyzby odezwal sie rachunek ekonomiczny ? Wlasnie o tym pisalem powyzej. W moim przypadku jak PUR 0.02 bedzie tani jak barszcz to za 25 lat zmienie sobie elewacje  :smile:  A moze energia bedzie tania ( gaz z lupkow) i bedzie mi to obojetne  :smile:

----------


## Indiana_

Odnośnie pewności zasilania - każde jedne źródło ciepła, z wyjątkiem kominka i CO grzejnikowego na grawitacji, nie ruszy bez prądu. A nikt tego nie instaluje w nowych domach, więc zarzuty do osoby ogrzewającej chatę elektrycznością co się stanie przy braku prądu, jest co najmniej niezbyt mądre  :Smile:  Bo co ma powiedzieć zwykły użytkownik kotła gazowego? On nie ma ogrzewania przy braku prądu albo gazu - więc jest jeszcze bardziej podatny na "ciężkie zimy"  :Smile: 
Dlatego, mimo iż to dla mnie "strata", odwodzę każdego klienta od kominków z płaszczem na rzecz zwykłych, na gorące powietrze - bo właśnie co będzie, jak braknie prądu na dwa tygodnie?

----------


## asolt

Zima 2010 w rejonie Olkusza brak zasilania max 15 dni w zwiazku z uszkodzenianiami sieci SN spowodowanymi szadzią katastrofalną.

----------


## Arturo72

> Arturo, a czemu to nie chcesz teraz instalowac pompy ciepla ? Przeciez jak wspomniales to kazda inwestycja w energooszczednosc jest sluszna. Czyzby odezwal sie rachunek ekonomiczny ? Wlasnie o tym pisalem powyzej.


Pompa ciepła to nie jest zmniejszenie zapotrzebowania domu na ciepło,to jest sztuczne obniżenie rachunków za ogrzewanie  :smile: 
Dla mnie najważniejszym jest prawdziwe zmniejszenie zużycia energii.
Proponowałem Ci policzyć rachunki za ileś tam lat z podwyżką 200% dla domu o zapotrzebowaniu 80-90kWh/m2/rok,wtedy zrozumiesz dlaczego nie pompa ciepła  :wink: 
A za ileś tam lat taka pompa ciepła będzie kosztowała grosze.

----------


## Indiana_

Instalatorzy spokojnie, nie wyginą, i Nilsan na pewno nie z tego powodu pisze co pisze, tylko z doświadczenia - przecież nawet takie ogrzewanie elektryczne rozsądnie jest zrobić w oparciu o podłogówkę - jeśli z obliczeń wychodzi, że roczne zużycie ciepła nie przekroczy np. 3500 kWh, to po co dzisiaj kombinować z PC za kilkadziesiąt kafli? No ale gdyby jednak prąd wzrósł o 500% (jak najbardziej możliwe za np. 10 lat), to wstawia się po prostu PC zamiast kociołka elektrycznego, albo inny wynalazek (gazik, pellety, czy co tam wymyślą za 10 lat  :Smile:  ) i po bólu.

----------


## edde

> Jak się szlachta bawi to koszta się nie liczą , 60 zł ?


 moja pompa (grundfos alpha2 25-60) średnio pracuje na 16W (156m2 podłogówki, z 800-900mb alupexa na dwóch poziomach), jeżłi liczyć pracę np 7 miesiecy w roku to daje jakieś 40-50zł/rok, znośnie  :wink:

----------


## aadamuss24

Roczne 3500 kWh ? Raczej mało prawdopodobne. trochę mniej wyszło u mnie przy pompie ciepła i solarach - c.o. I c.w.u.

----------


## Indiana_

3500 kWh to nie są same straty, ale wynik bilansu cieplnego budynku, ujmującego zyski ciepła od ludzi, Słońca i urządzeń. Jak najbardziej możliwe dla domku przy obecnych technologiach. Czyli np. straty ciepła mamy 7500 kWh, zyski ciepła 4000 kWh (możliwe do wykorzystania) >> trzeba dostarczyć 3500 kWh

----------


## asolt

> Roczne 3500 kWh ? Raczej mało prawdopodobne. trochę mniej wyszło u mnie przy pompie ciepła i solarach - c.o. I c.w.u.


To całkiem realne zapotrzebowanie, tyle wychodzi z obliczeń dla domu R & K dla wymiany 0,4 i przy takim zapotrzebowaniu pci niestety jest za droga inwestycyjnie.

----------


## Indiana_

CWU nie jest wliczone w te 3500 kWh, ale przy np. powietrznej pompie ciepła czy solarach, dobrze zaprojektowanej i wykonanej instalacji wodnej, można na siłę zmieścić się w 3500 kWh na grzanie + CWU.
Te 3500 kWh nie wziąłem z powietrza - wyceniałem ze dwa tygodnie temu taki domek, i tyle tam wychodzi. No ale 20 cm styro w podłodze, tyle samo na ścianach, 30 - 40 cm wełny na stropie, WM, praktycznie brak mostków, duże okna południowe, domek parterowy ok. 120 m2- co się dziwić?

----------


## devileczek

> Odnośnie pewności zasilania - każde jedne źródło ciepła, z wyjątkiem kominka i CO grzejnikowego na grawitacji, nie ruszy bez prądu. A nikt tego nie instaluje w nowych domach, więc zarzuty do osoby ogrzewającej chatę elektrycznością co się stanie przy braku prądu, jest co najmniej niezbyt mądre


Dla mnie jako swiadomego elektryka posiadanie UPS-a w kotlowni to podstawa, koszt nijaki, komfort wielki. Nie wspomne o ogranicznikach przeciwprzepieciowych dla pieca i automatyki. Brak tak oczywistej swiadomosci w narodzie mnie martwi ale i o czyms swiadczy. Tak sie tez sklada ze wsrod moich znajomych ( wiekszosc wyksztalcenie techniczne) kazdy ma kociol/sterowanie/pompy na UPS-ie. To jest oczywiste jak slonce.  Moja instalacja elektryczna juz na etapie projektu  umozliwia podlaczenie generatora zgodnie ze sztuka ( a nie przez gniazdko w kotlowni jak to niektorzy praktykuja). 

Tylko nie piszcie ze to tylko marginalna sprawa z UPSami i generatorami bo zeszlej zimy bardzo trudno bylo je kupic w sklepach, wszystko sie rozeszlo. 

Kominki powietrzne - cala moc pozostaje w pomieszczeniu, kominki z plaszczem - 25% mocy w pomieszczeniu reszta do bufora....komfort uzytkowania w super ocieplonym domu nie do podwazenia.  Pompa obiegowa kilka Wat wystarczy, bedzie chulac dniami i nocami

----------


## devileczek

> Pompa ciepła to nie jest zmniejszenie zapotrzebowania domu na ciepło,to jest sztuczne obniżenie rachunków za ogrzewanie 
> Dla mnie najważniejszym jest prawdziwe zmniejszenie zużycia energii.
> Proponowałem Ci policzyć rachunki za ileś tam lat z podwyżką 200% dla domu o zapotrzebowaniu 80-90kWh/m2/rok,wtedy zrozumiesz dlaczego nie pompa ciepła 
> A za ileś tam lat taka pompa ciepła będzie kosztowała grosze.


*Inwestycja w energooszczędność jest zawsze opłacalna !!* to Twoje slowa, albo sie pod tym podpisujesz i kupujesz pompe ciepla i kazdy jeden wynalazek albo masz rozdwojenie jazni  :smile:  Ja twierdze ze nie zawsze jest oplacalna ekonomicznie i ty to potwierdzasz, bo nie chcesz zmniejszyc swojego zuzycia energii elektrycznej przynajmniej o polowe montujac pompe ciepla ( ktora cos kosztuje). Poza tym jestes bardzo nieekologiczny poniewaz czysta energia elektryczna najbardziej zanieczyszcza srodowisko, wiec moglbys cos zrobic aby to zuzycie zmniejszyc ( kupic pompe ciepla ).   :smile:  Pogadajmy o podlogowce

----------


## devileczek

> Zima 2010 w rejonie Olkusza brak zasilania max 15 dni w zwiazku z uszkodzenianiami sieci SN spowodowanymi szadzią katastrofalną.


Wiem bo moja babcia mieszkala w Olkuszu.

----------


## devileczek

> moja pompa (grundfos alpha2 25-60) średnio pracuje na 16W (156m2 podłogówki, z 800-900mb alupexa na dwóch poziomach), jeżłi liczyć pracę np 7 miesiecy w roku to daje jakieś 40-50zł/rok, znośnie


I taka pompa na dobrym UPS i akumulatorze pociagnie dluuugo... w razie awari sieci energetycznej. Edde, gratuluje wyboru. Ja bede mial wszystkie Alphy2, kupione w UK na ebay'u za pol ceny

----------


## devileczek

> Instalatorzy spokojnie, nie wyginą, i Nilsan na pewno nie z tego powodu pisze co pisze, tylko z doświadczenia - przecież nawet takie ogrzewanie elektryczne rozsądnie jest zrobić w oparciu o podłogówkę - jeśli z obliczeń wychodzi, że roczne zużycie ciepła nie przekroczy np. 3500 kWh, to po co dzisiaj kombinować z PC za kilkadziesiąt kafli? No ale gdyby jednak prąd wzrósł o 500% (jak najbardziej możliwe za np. 10 lat), to wstawia się po prostu PC zamiast kociołka elektrycznego, albo inny wynalazek (gazik, pellety, czy co tam wymyślą za 10 lat  ) i po bólu.


Zgadzam sie do bolu

----------


## lujski

Indiana_   - domek parterowy jest bardziej energooszczdny od pietrowego ????

----------


## nilsan

Ponieważ każda prezentowana na tym forum opinia przez tzw. specjalistów wymaga wyjaśnienia, dlatego pozwoliłem sobie również na komentarz w sprawie tak intensywnie reklamowanej wentylacji mechanicznej z rekuperacją, czyli odzyskiem ciepła.
Od wieków ludzie korzystali z dobrodziejstwa wentylacji grawitacyjnej, która zapewniała komfortowe warunki dla ludzi w pomieszczeniach zamkniętych, jakimi są nasze mieszkania, domki, dworki, pałacyki itp., bez konieczności zużywania w tym celu jakiejkolwiek płatnej energii. Wszystko działało bez problemu, aż nadeszła era okien energooszczędnych i szczelnych, testowanych metodą próby wodnej ( swoją droga pomysłodawcy tej metody należało by przyznać nagrodę antynobla). I nagle szczęśliwi nabywcy nowoczesnych okien zaczęli odczuwać dyskomfort z przebywania w swoich dotychczas komfortowych mieszkaniach. Pojawiły się jakieś przedziwne dotychczas nie występujące zjawiska. Jak kratką w kuchni usuwane było powietrze, to napływało kratką w łazience i na odwrót, albo wcale nie było usuwane, a na ścianach pojawiły się pleśnie  i związany z nim zapach stęchlizny. Cóż zatem takiego się stało? Ano krótkowzroczni twórcy owych cudownych okien zapomnieli o podstawowych zasadach wentylacji grawitacyjnej, z których w sposób oczywisty wynika, że żeby powietrze z mieszkania mogło być odprowadzone kanałami wentylacyjnymi, najpierw musi być do niego doprowadzone. To doprowadzenie powietrza do mieszkania określane jest mianem infiltracji, którą dotychczas zapewniały nasze stare nieszczelne okna. Żeby jakoś ratować zaistniałą sytuację wymyślono takie patenty jak wycinanie fragmentów uszczelek w dolnej części skrzydeł okiennych oraz całą gamę napowietrzników okiennych. Ktoś trzeźwo myślący zadał publicznie pytanie: „no to jak to w końcu jest z tą energooszczędnością w tych nowych oknach?” i znowu wyszła kicha. 
Wtedy na pomoc przyszli powracający z ameryki nowobogaccy, którzy zaczęli zachwalać jakim to dobrodziejstwem w amerykańskich domkach jest wentylacja mechaniczna. Paru bystrzaków pożeniło ją z rekuperacją i tak narodziło się cudowne lekarstwo rozwiązujące problem energooszczędnych szczelnych okien. Ów patent szybko podchwycili producenci izolacji i czym prędzej dali do ręki małpie granat w postaci darmowego programu do obliczeń obciążenia cieplnego budynków OZC, bez jakiegokolwiek przygotowania teoretycznego do właściwego korzystania z niego. W ten o to sposób narodzili się nasi forumowi specjaliści.
I co z tego wynikło, to każdy sam widzi.
Nie chcę nikogo zamęczać obliczeniami, które mogę w każdej chwili zamieścić, dlatego tytułem komentarza powiem, że dla parametrów podanych przeze mnie dotyczących normatywnego budynku energooszczędnego zysk energetyczny z WM+R w stosunku do sprawnie działającej wentylacji grawitacyjnej wynosi tylko 30%. Jeżeli rozpatrzymy to w kategoriach ekonomicznych z uwzględnieniem kosztów eksploatacyjnych w postaci: 
- energii elektrycznej zużytej do napędu wentylatora oraz grzałki elektrycznej zapobiegającej oblodzeniu rekuperatora i zasilenia układu sterowania tym wynalazkiem, 
- kosztów filtrów powietrza, które wymagają wymiany przynajmniej dwa razy w sezonie grzewczym,
- kosztów corocznego odgrzybiania instalacji wentylacyjnej, podobnie jak to się robi w samochodach z klimatyzacją,
to zysk ekonomiczny spadnie nam do poziomu około 15%.
Jeżeli teraz weźmiemy pod uwagę, że koszty wykonania takiej instalacji to rząd kilkunastu tysięcy złotych (projekt + materiały + robocizna + VAT) i doliczy się do tego koszty budowlane związane z koniecznością zamaskowania płytami k-g tej instalacji oraz koszty związane z koniecznością przystosowania konstrukcji budynku na potrzeby instalacji WM+R i dodatkowe koszty wykonania odpływu kanalizacyjnego dla kondensatu z rekuperatora, to czas amortyzacji tej inwestycji wyniesie około 50lat.
Wnioski z tego niech każdy wyciągnie sobie sam.
Na koniec dodam, że według mojej opinii i doświadczenia można osiągnąć taki sam komfort przy prawidłowo zaprojektowanej instalacji wentylacji grawitacyjnej, z kontrolowanym dopływem świeżego powietrza do budynku, bez konieczności ponoszenia wymienionych przeze mnie kosztów eksploatacyjnych WM+R, ale to jest temat na oddzielny komentarz.

nilsan

----------


## an-bud

*nilsan* prawie prawdą jest to co piszesz, robiłem instalalacje reku po te kilanaście tyś i dzięki temu wiem że można zrobić to samo za parę tyś.  :wink:

----------


## owp

> Dla mnie jako swiadomego elektryka posiadanie UPS-a w kotlowni to podstawa, koszt nijaki, komfort wielki. Nie wspomne o ogranicznikach przeciwprzepieciowych dla pieca i automatyki. Moja instalacja elektryczna juz na etapie projektu  umozliwia podlaczenie generatora zgodnie ze sztuka ( a nie przez gniazdko w kotlowni jak to niektorzy praktykuja).


A możesz napisać jaki masz UPS i jego koszt? Pytam, bo też myślę o tym, nie żeby wywołać kłótnie  :smile: 
Mała prośba - możesz pisać odpowiedzi w jednym mailu, będzie czytelniej...
Nielsen - wg Ciebie dobrze jest mieć nieszczelne okna i grzać podwójnie?

----------


## asolt

> Ów patent szybko podchwycili producenci izolacji i czym prędzej dali do ręki małpie granat w postaci darmowego programu do obliczeń obciążenia cieplnego budynków OZC, bez jakiegokolwiek przygotowania teoretycznego do właściwego korzystania z niego. W ten o to sposób narodzili się nasi forumowi specjaliści.
> I co z tego wynikło, to każdy sam widzi.
> 
> nilsan


Zapewniam Cię ze nie wszyscy forumowi specjaliści uczyli się "obsługi OZC" z fm, niektórzy skonczyli studia kierunkowe na dobrych uczelniach, posługują się
wersją komoercyjną Audytora OZC Pro i na dodatek mieli wykłady z twórcami Audytora miedzy innymi z P. Wereszczyńskim.

----------


## nilsan

Dalszą polemikę z kolegą *mpoplaw* uważam za bezcelową, dopóki nie pokarze, że potrafi policzyć to o co go poprosiłem, ponieważ jak na razie to co wypisuje to jest pseudotechniczny bełkot nie mający wiele wspólnego z rzeczywistymi prawidłowymi obliczeniami.

*an-bud:*
Jak ma się wiedzę, korzystne warunki rabatowe i manualne zdolności, to pewnie można.
Jednak większość inwestorów niestety takim potencjałem nie dysponuje.

*asolt:*
Nie twierdzę, że wszyscy, ale na podstawie tego co czytam na forum doszedłem do przekonania, że do otrzymywanych z OZC wyników podchodzą bez żadnej dozy krytyki, nie zdając sobie z sprawy, że są to jedynie szacunki, a nie dokładny wynik do trzeciego miejsca po przecinku, który należy również rozpatrzeć pod kątem ekonomicznie uzasadnionych nakładów w stosunku do oczekiwanych zysków. W rezultacie prowadzą dziwne polemiki na temat wirtualnych oszczędności na poziomie kilku złotych w przeciągu całego okresu grzewczego. W następstwie tego wprowadzają przyszłych inwestorów w błąd, obiecując im gruszki na wierzbie za ciężkie pieniądze. I tylko o to mi chodzi.

nilsan

----------


## asolt

Jezeli obliczenia w ozc są wykonane dokładnie i rzetelnie to nie są to jedyn ie szacunki, margines błedu może wynosic do 10%. Natomiast zbytnie upraszczanie
konstrukcji budynku, stosowanie nieaktualnych norm i starszych wersji programu powoduje ze to sa faktycznie szacunki i to zgrubne

----------


## mp_krk

> Za mało informacji.
> Jaki masz sterownik?
> Pogodowy ?
> Jest zawór sterujący temp. zasilania tej podłogówki ?


Zawór 4rd ESBE, narazie steruje nim recznie, na przyszly okres kgrzewczy pomysle o pogodowce.

Sterownik mam do pieca, Cobra z Elektro-Miz

----------


## nilsan

> Jezeli obliczenia w ozc są wykonane dokładnie i rzetelnie to nie są to jedynie szacunki, margines błedu może wynosic do 10%. Natomiast zbytnie upraszczanie
> konstrukcji budynku, stosowanie nieaktualnych norm i starszych wersji programu powoduje ze to sa faktycznie szacunki i to zgrubne


No właśnie jeżeli teraz do tego marginesu błędu doliczymy błąd wynikający z odstępstwa modelu teoretycznego od stanu rzeczywistego, chociażby na skutek złego wykonawstwa, to z 10% zrobi się nam 15 lub 20%, a to już są konkretne pieniądze.

nilsan

----------


## asolt

Ale trzeba wziąć pod uwagę ze obliczenia w OZC zakladają wymianę która jest zgodna z normami i rozporządzeniem MI ale w rzeczywistości jest ona za duza.
Nadwyzki wyliczonego zapotrzebowania na ciepło kompensują w pewnym stopniu błedy niestarannego wykonawstwa i niewielkie nieścisłosci w definiowaniu przegród. Czyli obliczenia dzięki temu są zblizone do rzeczywistego zapotrzebowania

----------


## 1950

poza tym trzeba wziąć pod uwagę, że wykonawca też stara się zabezpieczyć,
dlatego też zaokrągla się to wszystko w górę,
korzystam z OZC od lat i jeszcze mi się nie zdarzyło, nie dogrzać budynku,

----------


## nilsan

Panowie chciałbym żebyśmy się dobrze zrozumieli, ja nie jestem przeciwnikiem OZC i też z niego korzystam.
Stwierdzam tylko, że na podstawie otrzymanych z niego wyników, nie powinno się liczyć efektów ekonomicznych co do złotówki, ponieważ są one obarczone 10-15% błędem. A te 10-15% to akurat różnica w eksploatacji pomiędzy wentylacją grawitacyjną i WM+R.

nilsan

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Noooo...... Fajnie.....
Jakbym czytał Kubusia Fatalistę.
A co powiemy w temacie tego wątku, czyli o podłogówce?

Czy w domach z układem mieszanym podłogówka/grzejniki płytowe, w  praktyce, odczuwa się różnicę w bezwładności obu układów (np. podczas  chwilowego ochłodzenia/ocieplenia)?

----------


## nilsan

> Noooo...... Fajnie.....
> Jakbym czytał Kubusia Fatalistę.
> A co powiemy w temacie tego wątku, czyli o podłogówce?
> 
> Czy w domach z układem mieszanym podłogówka/grzejniki płytowe, w  praktyce, odczuwa się różnicę w bezwładności obu układów (np. podczas  chwilowego ochłodzenia/ocieplenia)?


Jak pokazały moje obliczenia ze względu na dużą akumulację budynku to nie.
Różnicę odczujemy dopiero po powrocie z urlopu zimowego, kiedy będziemy chcieli możliwie szybko uzyskać standardową temperaturę w pomieszczeniach, po długotrwałym okresie jej obniżenia. Wtedy grzejniki są niezastąpione ponieważ w ciągu godziny osiągniemy pożądany efekt. W przypadku OP trwa to od 6-8h.

nilsan

----------


## miloszenko

> Jak pokazały moje obliczenia ze względu na dużą akumulację budynku to nie.
> Różnicę odczujemy dopiero po powrocie z urlopu zimowego, kiedy będziemy chcieli możliwie szybko uzyskać standardową temperaturę w pomieszczeniach, po długotrwałym okresie jej obniżenia. Wtedy grzejniki są niezastąpione ponieważ w ciągu godziny osiągniemy pożądany efekt. W przypadku OP trwa to od 6-8h.
> 
> nilsan


Ja bym tak podlogowki nie demonizowal. Jest bezwladna to fakt, ale ostatnio kilka razy mialem przyjemosc grzac dom wychlodzony do 15-16 stopni. Jakie bylo moje zdziwienie, kiedy po niecalych 2 godzinach temp wzrosla o 2 stopnie i wszedzie bylo czuc ciepla podloge. Piec chodzi zwsze na 1 biegu czyli daje 32 stopnie, pewnie jakbym go dal na max efekty bylby jeszcze wiekszy. 

Jak planowalem budowe to myslalem, ze w prowadze sie wczesniej i liczylem, ze nie bede musial tej bezwladnosci badac, jak widac nie taki diabel straszny.

Czesto na forum mamy subiektywne opinie i wyolbrzymiamy wiele rzeczy, dobrze, ze mozna to na budowie zweryfikowac  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## nilsan

> Ale trzeba wziąć pod uwagę ze obliczenia w OZC zakladają wymianę która jest zgodna z normami i rozporządzeniem MI ale w rzeczywistości jest ona za duza.
> Nadwyzki wyliczonego zapotrzebowania na ciepło kompensują w pewnym stopniu błedy niestarannego wykonawstwa i niewielkie nieścisłosci w definiowaniu przegród. Czyli obliczenia dzięki temu są zblizone do rzeczywistego zapotrzebowania


Norma PE-EN 12831 określa minimalną wymianę powietrza ze względów higienicznych na 0,5h^-1, czyli taką która gwarantuje nam usunięcie z budynku nadmiaru wilgoci. Nie należy jej mylić z podaną przeze mnie wymianą na drodze infiltracji dla dp=50Pa wynoszącą średnio n50=4-7h^-1. Wiem, że użytkownicy WM+R wyłączają okresowo wentylację, albo obniżają wskaźnik wymiany ze względów higienicznych do 0,3h^-1, ale czy dobrze robią?

nilsan

----------


## Piczman

> Piec chodzi zwsze na 1 biegu czyli daje 32 stopnie, pewnie jakbym go dal na max efekty bylby jeszcze wiekszy.


Inaczej jest jeśli sterownik obliczy 26 C , wtedy to trochę mozolniej idzie !
Na sytuacje wychłodzenia domu tak jak w instalacji wysokotemperaturowej podłogówkę również można zmobilizować do cięższej pracy, wtedy da nam i 100 W/m2 mimo że była projektowana na 30 W/m2 .
Te 50 C jednorazowo przez 2 godziny nie zaszkodzi a dość dobrze poradzi sobie ze spowolnieniem rozgrzania domu .

----------


## asolt

> Norma PE-EN 12831 określa minimalną wymianę powietrza ze względów higienicznych na 0,5h^-1, czyli taką która gwarantuje nam usunięcie z budynku nadmiaru wilgoci. Nie należy jej mylić z podaną przeze mnie wymianą na drodze infiltracji dla dp=50Pa wynoszącą średnio n50=4-7h^-1. Wiem, że użytkownicy WM+R wyłączają okresowo wentylację, albo obniżają wskaźnik wymiany ze względów higienicznych do 0,3h^-1, ale czy dobrze robią?
> 
> nilsan


Norma nie zapewni nam dobrego samopoczucia i nie nawilży przesuszonego powietrza

----------


## devileczek

mpoplaw, nie znam Cie jako czlowieka, ale na forum wydajesz sie byc bardzo zarozumialy i zadufany i cyniczny. Wiedz ze gust, estetyka to nie mit. Jezeli nie podobaja mi sie grube wneki rodem z XV w. zamkow, to znaczy ze mi sie nie podobaja i nie dyskutuj nad tym tylko przyjmij do wiadomosci, tego wymaga kultura dyskusji. Obrazliwe komentarze zostaw dla siebie, chociaz po to zeby nie wywolywac pyskowek. Na kazdym forum na ktorym jestes to standard. To sa subiektywne odczucia i albo je szanujesz albo obrazasz mnie swoimi komentarzami. Ja nie pisze Ci ze jestes debil i bezgiuscie do kwadratu bo zrobiles sobie wneke ktora wg mnie wyglada paskudnie. Podobnie nie dyskutuje sie o sciankach kolankowych. sa tacy co zrobili sobie 'kurniki', zepsuli bryle budynku, ale moze oni bardziej sobie cenia ustawnosc pomieszczen i nie przywiazuja takiej uwagi do kwestii architektonicznych.

----------


## DEZET

Ostatnie 4 strony strasznie naukowo wyszły. 
Wydaje mi się, że trzeba by  trochę uporządkować wątek, bo przestaje być zrozumiały.
Chyba zacznę brata molestować pytaniami - pracuje w 'klimatyzacji i wentylacji". 
Ech trzeba się zabrać jeszcze raz za ten OZC - ile to godzin schodzi ?

----------


## Piczman

> Ech trzeba się zabrać jeszcze raz za ten OZC - ile to godzin schodzi ?


Jak pierwszy raz to z 50 ?
Lepiej zapłać i w tym czasie pooglądaj TV, dobrze Ci radzę  :smile:

----------


## devileczek

> a ja mam 20cm i nikt tego jeszcze nie zauważył w praktyce, podejrzewam   że jak bym miał 25cm to też by nie zauważyli, po prostu głębokie wnęki   okienne to kolejny mit rodem z opowieści u cioci na imieninach


Nikt nie zauwazyl bo to sa kulturalni ludzie, jak sie idzie w gosci to sie nie krytykuje domu gospodarza. A znajomi i sasiedzi i tak swoje mowia i wiedza. Tak bardzo narzucasz innym swoje zdanie ze nie chca wchodzic z Toba w pyskowki, wiec sie nie odzywaja. Ja tez mam pomalu dosc

----------


## devileczek

> Indiana_   - domek parterowy jest bardziej energooszczdny od pietrowego ????


Teoria i geometria wskazuje ze przy tej samej kubaturze budynku, pietrowy ma mnniejsza powierzchnie przegrod ( scian, dachow , podlog). No ale zapytaj mpoplawa, moze wiedziec lepiej bo on ma parterowke.

----------


## devileczek

OWP, ja osobiscie nie mam UPS bo dom w budowie wiec nie ma czego zasilac  :smile:  Moj tato ma przemyslowy firmy Orvaldi + akumulator 12v 100Ah, o ile sie nie myle. Na allegro wybor jest niezly. Nie kupuj typowego UPS do komputera. Lepsze sa przetwornice 12Vdc/230Vac , moc 400-600W wystarczy, do tego musisz dokupic akumulator. Ze wzgledu na jakosc eksploatacji polecam zelowe ( zamkniete, bezobslugowe). I co najwazniejsze ze wzgledu na pompy, musza generowac napiecie *sinusoidalne*, niestety sa sprzedawcy na allegro , ktorzy w tej kwestii oszsukuja.  Polecam taki link , ale moze sa tansze, nie szukalem , wzialem jedna ofertte z wielu.

----------


## grzeniu666

> ...koszt wykonania WM+R+GRWC był poniżej 5tyś zł brutto za materiały na gotowo a robocizna własna czyli za darmo, jednocześnie odpadł mi koszt robienia 2 kominów tradycyjnej wentylacji grawitacyjnej szacowany prze ze mnie na 5-10tyś


5-10 tys kosztuje materiał na kominy dla WG (bo jak rozumiem też zakładasz robociznę włąsną)???




> moja pompa (grundfos alpha2 25-60) średnio pracuje na 16W (156m2 podłogówki, z 800-900mb alupexa na dwóch poziomach), jeżłi liczyć pracę np 7 miesiecy w roku to daje jakieś 40-50zł/rok, znośnie


A czy jednocześnie nie musi pracować pompa z kotła? Chętnie bym dokupił taką pompę ale czy (zakładając brak sprzęgła) można to sensownie pożenić z pompą w kotle (np. przełączyć na I bieg zamiast III)?




> Z oknami szalenstwa nie ma Oknoplast Platinum 5 komorowe, dwuszybowe


Myślę że zdecydoiwanie warto 3-szybowe

----------


## devileczek

mpoplaw, sorki, ze zdjecia wyglada na parterowke. Nie wiedzialem ze upchnales tam 3 kondygnacje.

Twoi goscie sa na tyle inteligentni i kulturalni ze wczas wyczuli do czego pijesz, a moze po prostu macie podobny gust. Sorki , ja mam inny, ale z tego powodu nikogo nie krytykuje. lubisz tak to maswz, ja tak nie lubie i w Twoim domu mieszkal nie bede. Zyj i pozwol zyc innym.

 Odnosnie mojego nicka, hehhe, rozbawiles mnie, mpoplaw ocenia kulture osobista czlowieka po nicku internetowym. Dorosnij, please.

 Kazdy moze sprawdzic na jakich watkach sie udzielasz i poczytac jak odnosisz sie do wspolforumowiczow, dla przykladu 'Obliczenia w OZC','dom ciepły, pasywny albo 3 lub 5 litrowy', 'Jeślli nie Regulus, to co?'

----------


## devileczek

To bedziemy rozmawiac o podlogowce czy nie ? Moja robota zbliza sie wielkimi krokami i mam pare kwesti stricte trechnicznych

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> A czy jednocześnie nie musi pracować pompa z kotła? Chętnie bym dokupił taką pompę ale czy (zakładając brak sprzęgła) można to sensownie pożenić z pompą w kotle (np. przełączyć na I bieg zamiast III)?


To bardzo dobre pytanie.
Jak się zachowują układy, z dodatkową pompą, kiedy pompa w kotle przestaje pracować a dodatkowa cały czas zasuwa?

----------


## devileczek

Do rozwiazania tego problemu sluzy sprzeglo hydrauliczne, jak sie nie myle. Rozdziela obieg kotlowy i grzewczy i moga pracowac niezaleznie.

----------


## grzeniu666

> nie zakładam, murarka to nie dla mnie, za stary jestem na tańce na  rusztowaniu 10m wysokim, i jeszcze to łażenie po dachu z workiem cegieł  na plecach + wiadro zaprawy w zębach, w porównaniu z tym składanie  elementów WM to jak duże klocki Lego, miło łatwo i przyjemnie, dlatego założyłem że na wymurowanie kominów wentylacyjnych musiał bym wynająć murarza
> 
>  a może po prostu 20cm styropianu na ścianie to nic nadzwyczajnego, i termin _okna strzelnicze_ to zwykła bajeczka marketingowa na podniesienie sprzedaży wielkich kotłów CO


Ja się nie znam (będę sam układał WM), ale kominki wentylacyjne chyba mogą być takie niskie, z tworzywa (kojarzę akurat z cennika Ruukki) i montuje je chyba (za małą dopłatą?) gość który kładzie dach, a doprowadzenie przewodów kominowych wentylacji (nie paleniska) to jak sądzę też nie dramat na 5k i 10m z wiadrem na głowie  :wink:  Drugi powie że murować łatwo a klocki WM czarna magia. Chyba trochę naginasz scenariusze pod tezę.

Co do okienek, jak dla mnie do pewnej granicy mały problem (będę miał 28, mur 18 ), ale degustibus, jakbym mógł wybrać mniej to wolę. Ocieplenie szarym styro jest IMO droższe o 10-20% (vs białe).

----------


## grzeniu666

> Do rozwiazania tego problemu sluzy sprzeglo hydrauliczne, jak sie nie myle. Rozdziela obieg kotlowy i grzewczy i moga pracowac niezaleznie.


No tak, ale sprzęgło + alfa, za darmo nie dają. Chyba spróbuję przygotować instalację tak aby można było to dołożyć, i sprawdzę jak sobie radzi pompa kotłowa i ew. dołożę.

Inna sprawa to jak taka adaptacyjna pompa będzie się zachowywać w układzie w którym poszczególne rozdzielacze będą się zamykać (sterowane pokojowo) i przy tym zmieniać (?) np. opory w obiegu.

----------


## devileczek

mpoplaw, ty jestes jak stary komunista, wszedzie widzisz tylko jedno - wrog, marketing, ulotki, sprzedawce kotla ktory ma interes zeby zerznac z ciebie pare groszy. Masz obsesje. wszystko sprowadzasz do tego. 

Nie musze szukac jak odnosisz sie do forumowiczow, na tym watku udowadniasz swoj szacunek do subiektywnych opini innych. Po prostu mamy inna wrazliwosc i inaczej definiujemy ' byc kulturalnym' czy 'byc chamskim'

Daruj sobie docinki odnosnie elektryki, nie masz zielonego pojecia o systemach podtrzymywania napiecia, akumulator zasadowy ? a moze ogniwa paliwowe powinienem zaproponowac. Czepiasz sie. Daj ludziom link do zakupu akumulatorow zasadowych, prosze. Jestem bardzo ciekaw co znajdziesz  :smile: ?  Parametry 12V min 50Ah, chcialbym nadmienic ze :
-  Eksploatowane akumulatory zasadowe wymagają wymiany elektrolitu w okresach 1...2-letnich, gdyż czystość elektrolitu wpływa w istotny sposób na pracę akumulatorów.
- Akumulatory zasadowe mają mniejszą sprawność niż akumulatory kwasowe.
- akumulatory olowiowe sa bardziej dostepne i popularne. 99% systemow alarmowych jedzie na akumulatorach kwasowych, a ty wyskakujesz z zasadowymi. 
I jeszcze jedno pytanie - czy charakterystyka ladowania akumulatora kwasowego jest taka sama jak zasadowego ? Bo 99% przetwornic UPS z wbudowana ladowarka projektowana jest do akumulatorow kwasowych. Czy te dwa elementy sa kompatybilne ? I odpowiedz merytorycznie na zadane pytania podpierajac sie linkiem lub jakims zrodlem wiedzy.

----------


## devileczek

akumulator zelowy 

http://allegro.pl/akumulator-zelowy-...016542539.html

i przetwornica 

http://allegro.pl/awaryjne-zasilanie...046075642.html

mpoplaw, szukalem 20 sekund wiec pewnie mozna znalezc lepsze oferty. Prosze nie komentuj

----------


## devileczek

wlasnie dostalem oferte na kociol Junkersa Cerapur smart 14

- lokalny punkt serwisowy w Cz-wie 4200
- hurtownia hydrauliczna w Tychach - 3400  :smile: 

No chlop chce zarobic, czy ja sie na niego obrazam, no nie, po prostu podziekuje za oferte i kupie gdzie indziej ( proponowal Cerapur Comfort czy jakos tak za 2000 wiecej, kazdy orze jak moze)

----------


## fenix2

> Kto z Was myśli że Plazma 43 Cali dużo prądu ciągnie ?
> Strzelajcie, wczoraj mierzyłem i jestem mile zaskoczony 
> Od 80 do 110 Wat.
> Najwięcej ciągnie na bajkach HD .



A jak mierzyłeś albo czym?

----------


## devileczek

*Fenix2*

Widze ze jestes z branzy. Czy mooglbys cos dodac odnosnie  zasilania UPS ( chodzi o kotly, pompy sterowanie), jakie przetwornice sie stosuje, co jest na rynku, jakie akumulatory - olowiowe, zelowe, zasadowe. Jak to jest w systemach alarmowych z backupem ( male instalacje )?

----------


## Indiana_

Dziwny z ciebie gość. Ktoś chce cię orżnąć, bo proponuje porządny Comfort zamiast badziewnego Smarta. Najlepiej kup smarta na allegro, potarguj się jeszcze aby zeszli z ceny, tylko ciekawe czy później będziesz szukać pomocy pod swoim nickiem  :Smile:

----------


## Piczman

> A jak mierzyłeś albo czym?


http://obrazki.elektroda.net/67_1227509557.jpg

----------


## owp

> OWP, ja osobiscie nie mam UPS bo dom w budowie wiec nie ma czego zasilac  Moj tato ma przemyslowy firmy Orvaldi + akumulator 12v 100Ah, o ile sie nie myle. Na allegro wybor jest niezly. (...)Polecam taki link , ale moze sa tansze, nie szukalem , wzialem jedna ofertte z wielu.


Devil - dzięki. Chyba linki z allegro są wycinane, albo zapomniałeś... Puść mi na priv, jeśli możesz.

EDIT - już widzę linki  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

Położyłem na razie na jednej ściance 15cm styropian. W ścianie jest okienko 75x75cm, czyli małe i powiem Wam, że tego styropianu wydaje mi się MAŁO! 
Prawdopodobnie reszta będzie 20cm i wcale nie wydaje mi się, że będą okienka strzelnicze. Pozostałe najwęższe mają 90cm, reszta 150 i 180cm. Te 5cm zniknie. A poza tym można pomalować wnękę na biało (jeśli oczywiście reszta elewacji będzie w innym kolorze,np . żółta) i już inne będzie wrażenie oglądających.

Komin mam 7,3m do kominka i 3 kanały wentylacyjne- koszt całkowity ok. 3400zł z wykończeniem- postawiłem sam,  czyli to wszystkie koszty. 
Do tych 5-10 tys. to jeszcze sporo mi brakuje... a komin stoi.

Piczman- 50 ?! - sporo; już spędziłem kilka godzin i ... nic jeszcze nie mam, a na tv to szkoda czasu- lepiej się czegoś nowego nauczyć  :wink:

----------


## asolt

Mysle ze 50 to mało i dalej sie nie ma gwarancji ze poprawnie wykonane.

----------


## devileczek

Nie wiem w czym Wam przeszkadza moj nick, ani nie jest obrazliwy,taki delikatny.  Nie twierdze ze chcial mnie orznac, ale watpie czy potrzebuje taki drogi piec. W czym Smart jest badziewiaty ? Ludzie maja badziewiate smarty i sobie chwala. To ja tez bede mial. A ja tego instalatora jeszcze zaprosze na pierwsze uruchomienie bo fajny gosc byl i sie z nim dobrze rozmawialo.

Dodajesz jakies niestworzone historie, jakie allegro ? Hurtownia hydrauliczna Basco z Tych, hurtownia jak kazda inna, tyle ze ma dobre ceny. Od razu zapewniam ze tam nie pracuje ani nikt z mojej rodziny czy znajomych. to chyba normalne ze czlowiek szuka tanszych alternatyw i je znajduje. Jedna firma chciala ode mnie 14000 za wykonanie podejscia wod-kan, moj ojciec polecil mi firme i zrobila to samo za 4500 od A-Z z wszystkimi formalnosciami w wodociagach, czysto, schludnie etc, moge polecic. Jakosc uslugi nie ucierpiala a w kieszeni mam 10000. W przypadku kotla i akcesoriow bede mial dodatkowy 1000PLN. Fajnie co ?

----------


## devileczek

Dezet, ciesze sie ze to co robisz Ci sie podoba, nikomu nie doradzam '15cm i stop'. Ja jednak wolalem zatrzymac sie na 15cm i jestem zadowolooooony. Moja robota tez mi sie podoba.

----------


## devileczek

Indiana

no wlasnie, o co chodzi z tym smartem ze masz o nim tak niskie mniemanie ? Nie chce sie klocic i udowadniac ze moj wybor jest the best ( jak to robia inni na tym forum), tylko sie czegos dowiedziec. Bardzo prosze o komentarz, moze na priv.

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> Inna sprawa to jak taka adaptacyjna pompa będzie się zachowywać w układzie w którym poszczególne rozdzielacze będą się zamykać (sterowane pokojowo) i przy tym zmieniać (?) np. opory w obiegu.


Zapewne dobrze. W końcu to pompa adaptacyjna. Reguluje swoje obroty tak, by utrzymać stałe ciśnienie na wyjściu.

W nawiązaniu do tematu dodatkowej pompy i sprzęgła.
Czy mogą się wypowiedzieć inwestorzy posiadający dodatkową pompę (pewnie większość nowopowstałych układów), czy posiadacie sprzęgła hydrauliczne?
Doradca techniczny w Immergazie, z którym korespondowałem, dwa razy przypominał mi, że jeśli zdecyduję się na dodatkową pompę, muszę zastosować sprzęgło hydrauliczne.

----------


## Piczman

> Nie wiem w czym Wam przeszkadza moj nick, ani nie jest obrazliwy,taki delikatny.


Mam kota, czarny Maine Coon, córka mówi na niego Devilek  :big grin: 
Całkiem fajne imię/nick ,,,

----------


## swistak81

Kolego Mpoplaw.
Daj już spokój. Coś się tak uczepił tego Nilsana. Tak wiem, znalazłeś jakieś powody.
Ale wystarczyło napisać raz. A teraz w co drugim poście obrażasz go dalej. Po co? W jakim celu?
To naprawdę szczeniackie zachowanie. Ile ty masz lat chłopie? Trochę etyki!

----------


## Jacekss

> Położyłem na razie na jednej ściance 15cm styropian. W ścianie jest okienko 75x75cm, czyli małe i powiem Wam, że tego styropianu wydaje mi się MAŁO! 
> Prawdopodobnie reszta będzie 20cm i wcale nie wydaje mi się, że będą okienka strzelnicze.


Spokojnie dawaj 20cm styro, jak ktoś mówi że to dużo i brzydko wygląda, duże wnęki - to albo ma taki gust albo ma coś z oczami  :wink: 
niektórzy też tłumaczą że światła przez to mniej wpada. Mam 20cm styro, okna zlicowane z murem i jak dla mnie jest git

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

*Świstak, mpoplaw* jest jak *boguslaw* lub *T.Brzęczkowski* (z innego forum)
Z nimi nie wygrasz.
Tyle, że z poglądami *mpoplawa* trudno się nie zgodzić.

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

I wiedzę mpoplawa trudno podważyć. Poza tym, mam wrażenie, że on niczego nie sprzedaje, w odróżnieniu od TB czy Regusława (pardon, Bogusława  :wink:  ).

----------


## adam2007

> Zapewne dobrze. W końcu to pompa adaptacyjna. Reguluje swoje obroty tak, by utrzymać stałe ciśnienie na wyjściu.
> 
> W nawiązaniu do tematu dodatkowej pompy i sprzęgła.
> Czy mogą się wypowiedzieć inwestorzy posiadający dodatkową pompę (pewnie większość nowopowstałych układów), czy posiadacie sprzęgła hydrauliczne?
> Doradca techniczny w Immergazie, z którym korespondowałem, dwa razy przypominał mi, że jeśli zdecyduję się na dodatkową pompę, muszę zastosować sprzęgło hydrauliczne.


Ja mam prócz pompy w piecu pompę w szafce od podlogówki. Jest to pompa WILO 25/4. Podłogówki jest ok. 60 m2. Nie mam sprzęgła i nie mam sterowania oddzielnego tej podlogówki w sensie ustawiania krzywej inne niż dla grzejników.Jest to układ uproszczony, ale na taki się zdecydowałem nie wiedząc oskutkach. Nie chodzi to za wspaniale i serwisant Vaillanta oraz moj hydraulik powiedział ,że jak będzie sprzęgło to wszystko to będzie pracowało bardziej ekonomicznie i generalanie lepiej. W tej chwili pogodówka steruje grzejnikami, a podłoga jest na zaworze ESBE VT322 (lub jakoś tak) - manulanie i przeważnie temperaturę w pomieszczeniach z podłogą mam 1 C nizsza niz tam gdzie grzejniki. Byłem pewien ,że skoro grzejniki potrzebują wyższej temperatury to podłogówka spokojnie pociągnie skoro potrzebuje niższej temperatury zasilenia, jednak tak nie jest.Pokrętło na zaworze mam odkręcone prawie na maxa. W lecie dokładam sprzęgło i zawór trójdrożny sterowany z pieca. Oddzielnie będę miał krzywą na grzejniki i na podłogę.
Sprzęgło równoważy przepływy i całą instalację.Szkoda ,że nie wiedziałem tego pzed i hydraulik mi nie powiedzial.
Sasiad z kolei też ma podobną instalację bez sprzęgła tylko na zaworze 3D sterowanym z pieca i chodzi mu całkiem dobrze. Ale skoro mam już delikatnie modyfikować to koszt sprzęgła nie jest duży, a będę miał spokój na wieki.

Jeśli mogą coś dodać znawcy tego tematu to z chęcią wysłucham.

Pozdrawiam,

Pozdr,

----------


## 1950

nawet ze sprzęgłem nie będzie to chodzić idealnie,
to jest takie kulawe rozwiązanie,
podłogówka z zaworem termostatycznym jest be

----------


## adam2007

> nawet ze sprzęgłem nie będzie to chodzić idealnie,
> to jest takie kulawe rozwiązanie,
> podłogówka z zaworem termostatycznym jest be


To co proponujesz ?

Zawór , który jest obecnie to zawór mieszający.

----------


## 1950

zawór mieszający z siłownikiem sterowany automatyką kotła,
ale do tego też, podłogówka nie powinno być zrobiona na _bolka oko_

----------


## adam2007

> zawór mieszający z siłownikiem sterowany automatyką kotła,
> ale do tego też, podłogówka nie powinno być zrobiona na _bolka oko_


No własnie tak ma być docelowo - może wcześniej źle się wyraziłem  :smile: 

Automatyka już jest - Calormatic 430 f, piec to Vaillant Ecompact 246 - lodówka.
Potrzebny będzie tylko sterownik ale to już pikuś.

Co do podłogówki: z tego co obserwuje to zagęszczenie rurek jest większe niż standardowo, co ok. 15 cm. Tutaj już polegam na hydrauliku który to robił, a robił u wielu znajomych i grzeje dobrze tylko mają własnie automatykę. :sad: 

*Pytanie czy sprzęgło faktycznie pomoże  temu układowi na tyle by w to inwestować ? 
Może wystarczy sam zawór mieszający z siłownikiem ?*

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## grzeniu666

> Zapewne dobrze. W końcu to pompa adaptacyjna. Reguluje swoje obroty tak, by utrzymać stałe ciśnienie na wyjściu.


No właśnie czytałem gdzieś (nie na tym forum) że ogólnie te bystre pompy mają kilka trybów pracy, i zdaje się alfa się nawet kilka dni (jak pamiętam, może to gdzieś odszukam...) potrafiła "uczyć" instalacji, i zastanawiam się czy nie będzie głupiała przy pracujących elektrozaworach na rozdzielaczach.





> nawet ze sprzęgłem nie będzie to chodzić idealnie,
> to jest takie kulawe rozwiązanie,
> podłogówka z zaworem termostatycznym jest be


Czy dotyczy to również sytuacji tylko z pompą kotłową, kiedy poszczególne strefy (4) są zamykane swoimi elektrozaworami sterowanymi pokojowo?





> chciałem zwrócić uwagę że czy się robi WM czy grawitacyjną to koszta podobne, bo tam wcześniej padła teza że WM to jakieś ekstra hiper kosmiczne pieniądze co się nigdy nie zwrócą


Podobne owszem, ale ty przesadzasz w drugą stronę.

----------


## nilsan

> I wiedzę mpoplawa trudno podważyć.


A na podstawie czego wyciągasz takie wnioski?
Przeglądałeś jego obliczenia?

nilsan

----------


## devileczek

> a teraz parę cytatów które świadomie przeoczyłeś: _Proces samowyładowania przebiega w akumulatorach  zasadowych znacznie wolniej niż w kwasowych (...) Są one bardziej odporne na zwarcia, przeciążenia i wstrząsy mechaniczne_ [I](...) Akumulator żelazo- niklowy jest mniej wrażliwy na przeciążenie prądem, pozostawienie  bez naładowania itp. , zaniedbania, które szybko mogą zniszczyć akumulator ołowiany.


Nie przeoczylem bo to co dalej pisze,to  w aplikacji ktora nas interesuje jest nieistotne. 
- proces samorozladowania- nie ma znaczenia - przetwornica non-stop podtrzymuje akumulator, wiec samorozladowanie to nieporozumienie
- odporne na zwarcia - gdzie to zwarcie mialoby nastapic ? jesli juz to w przetwornicy i ona pojdzie z dymem a nie akumulator. W poprawnie wykonanej i eksploatowanej instalacji zwarcia nie maja miejsca ( czesciej przeciazenia, ale to i tak na siebie bierze przetwornica)
- wstrzasy mechaniczne- w kotlowni ? moze Ty akumulatory kladziesz na nie wypoziomowanej pralce.
- zaniedbania - demonizujesz, to nie samochod gdzie mozesz zostawic wlaczone swiatla i rozladowac ponizej dozwolonego poziomu. Przetwornica posiada wszelkie zabezpieczenia ( przeciwzwarciowe, przeciwprzeciazeniowe, przed rozladowaniem, przez przeladowaniem etc., jedynie nie posiada od wstrzasow mechanicznych).

Ponownie musze stwierdzic ze odpowiadasz tylko  na te pytania, gdzie szybko mozesz blysnac, a na ktore nie znasz odpowiedzi pomijasz, rysujac wizerunek wszechwiedzacego. 
 -Zapomniales podac link gdzie i za ile mozna kupic akumulator zasadowy.
- Jaka przetwornica dostepna w handlu bedzie prawidlowo wspolpracowac z akumulatorem zasadowym ( i zaile)
- dodatkowo, jak i czym wymieniac elektrolit w aku zasadowym, gdzie to mozna kupic ? gdzie to mozna wylac/zutylizowac ?
No i dlaczego systemy alarmowe jada na akumulatorach zelowych a nie zasadowych- tu jak widac Twoja wiedza sie konczy, bo jedyny argument ze po 5 latach akumulator jest beee...  -  Dziekuje

p.s. To ze ktos jest pewny siebie i terroryzuje swoja (nie)wiedza nie znaczy ze wie o czym mowi.

----------


## devileczek

> I wiedzę mpoplawa trudno podważyć. Poza tym, mam wrażenie, że on niczego nie sprzedaje, w odróżnieniu od TB czy Regusława (pardon, Bogusława  ).


z zakresu elektrotechniki  mpoplaw ma wiedze 'internetowa', w wentylacji tez ma braki, psychologia - potrafi ocenic kulture osobista czlowieka po nicku internetowym  :smile:  ,  w innych dziedzinach sie nie wypowiadam, bo sie nie znam i nie uogolniam. Zapytajcie mpoplawa na czym sie nie zna  :smile: ?

p.s.1 A czy Wy, ktorzy tak krytykujecie 'samozatrudnionych' sprzedaliscie cos w zyciu ? Watpie. Cieszcie sie swoja praca poki ja macie i starcza Wam na chleb.

p.s.2 ja sie ciesze moja praca i modle sie zebym nie musial nic sprzedawac bo to okrutny biznes.

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> zawór mieszający z siłownikiem sterowany automatyką kotła,
> ale do tego też, podłogówka nie powinno być zrobiona na _bolka oko_


Czy, przy kotle sterowanym pogodówką, konieczny jest siłownik sterowany automatyką kotła?
Z czego wynika konieczność ciągłej regulacji takiego zaworu.

Poniżej rysunek, który popełniłem na potrzeby dyskusji na innym forum.
Wydaje mi się, że układ z *termostatycznym* zaworem 3d, będzie pracował, przy pogodówce, tak sobie - rysunek 2.
Ja chciałbym zastosować zawór 3d mieszający z (regulowanym ale) nastawionym na sztywno stopniem zmieszania i uzyskać efekt, jak na rysunku nr 1. Czy takie rozwiązanie będzie sprawowało się poprawnie, czy nie będę zmuszony co chwilę zmieniać nastawę zaworu?



Jeszcze raz zaznaczę, że chodzi mi o układ ze zmienną temperaturą czynnika grzewczego.

----------


## 1950

jak dobrze narysowałeś, zawór termostatyczny puści na instalację zawsze taką samą temperaturę lub niższą (zależne od temperatury zasilania która idzie z kotła), 
nastawioną na zaworze, niezależnie od temperatury zewnętrznej,
to jest o co jest tak mądrze nazwane regulacja ilościowa,
w przypadku regulacji jakościowej (zawór trójdrogowy z siłownikiem sterowany automatyką) temperatura zasilania podłogówki jest zależna od regulatora,

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> (...) temperatura zasilania podłogówki jest zależna od regulatora,


Właśnie. A dlaczego nie miała by być zależna od temperatury czynnika zasilającego grzejniki płytowe?
Na zewnątrz zimniej - sterowanie pogodowe podnosi temperaturę wody w grzejnikach -> dzięki stałej nastawie na zaworze 3d, temperatura podłogówki również się podnosi, proporcjonalnie do wzrostu temperatury w grzejnikach. Tak to widzę.
Jeśli się to wszystko raz odpowiednio poreguluje (przepływy w pętlach, proporcje podmieszania), powinno działać bezobsługowo. Czy nie?

----------


## adam2007

> Właśnie. A dlaczego nie miała by być zależna od temperatury czynnika zasilającego grzejniki płytowe?
> Na zewnątrz zimniej - sterowanie pogodowe podnosi temperaturę wody w grzejnikach -> dzięki stałej nastawie na zaworze 3d, temperatura podłogówki również się podnosi, proporcjonalnie do wzrostu temperatury w grzejnikach. Tak to widzę.
> Jeśli się to wszystko raz odpowiednio poreguluje (przepływy w pętlach, proporcje podmieszania), powinno działać bezobsługowo. Czy nie?



No właśnie ja też tak myślałem i powiem ,że słabo to działa. Przeważnie jak na regulatorze pogodowym mam ustawione zadaną temp. 19 C w pokoju to tam gdzie podłogówka jest ok. 18. A w sumie powinno to lepiej dogrzewać bo podłogówka potrzebuje mniejszych temperatur zasilenia. Innym moim spostrzeżeniem jest to ,że nie ma tu stałego zasilenia w ciepłą wodę obwodu podłogówki tylko idzie ona wtedy gdy regulator poda ciepłą wodę na grzejniki. Są takie strzały : grzeje - nie grzeje - grzeje - nie grzeje. Nie wiem czy to ma wpływ ale w pewien sposób zgadza się to z Twoim wykresem nr.2 tyle ,że ja mam właśnie zawór mieszający 3D ,a nie termostatyczny.

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## 1950

przy regulacji ilościowej, temperatura podłogówki nigdy nie będzie wyższa niż nastawa na zaworze trójdrogowym,
jeżeli ustawisz na zaworze np 32C to niezależnie od temperatury zasilania jaką da kocioł, zawsze będziesz miał ją obcinaną do 32 C, 
no chyba, że temperatura zasilania kotła będzie niższa niż 32 C,

dlatego tego typu rozwiązania są ułomne,

albo decydujemy się, nie ruszamy zaworu i mamy różne temperatury podłogi a co się z tym wiąże, temperatury pomieszczenia,
albo latamy do kotłowni i zmieniamy nastawy na zaworze termostatycznym,

wszytko jest fajnie, jak nie przegrzewamy podłogi, ale jak ją przegrzewamy, to już dupa mokra,
to taka podłogówka to totalne nieporozumienie,
a instalator, nie do końca wie co proponuje klientowi,

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Piszesz o regulacji *ilościowej*, a ja chciałbym zastosować takie rozwiązanie przy sterowaniu *jakościowym* (pogodówką).

Zawór 3D nie będzie zaworem termostatycznym, a zaworem o stałych, ręcznie wyregulowanych proporcjach podmieszania. Temperatura wody w podłogówce miała by być, w całym zakresie pracy układu, proporcjonalna do temperatury w grzejnikach.

W efekcie, na przykład (wartości "z kapelusza"):


```
   temp.        temp.
grzejników   podłogówki
    30           22
    35           25
    40           28
    45           31
    50           34
```

Coś takiego.

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> Przeważnie jak na regulatorze pogodowym mam ustawione zadaną temp. 19 C w pokoju to tam gdzie podłogówka jest ok. 18. A w sumie powinno to lepiej dogrzewać bo podłogówka potrzebuje mniejszych temperatur zasilenia.
> (...)
> Nie wiem czy to ma wpływ ale w pewien sposób zgadza się to z Twoim  wykresem nr.2 tyle ,że ja mam właśnie zawór mieszający 3D ,a nie  termostatyczny.


A gdybyś na zaworze zmienił proporcje mieszania (na korzyść wody ciepłej)?
Może masz tak, jak na wykresie nr 1, ale prosta niebieska ustawiona jest zbyt nisko wobec czerwonej?




> Innym moim spostrzeżeniem jest to ,że nie ma tu stałego zasilenia w ciepłą wodę obwodu podłogówki tylko idzie ona wtedy gdy regulator poda ciepłą wodę na grzejniki. Są takie strzały : grzeje - nie grzeje - grzeje - nie grzeje.


Chciałbym ustawić tak kocioł, by przez większość czasu pracował. Będzie małej mocy, więc powinno się udać.

----------


## 1950

a co to zmienia?,
i tak musisz ręcznie wachlować zaworem,
a chyba nie o to chodzi?

----------


## to123

> z zakresu elektrotechniki  mpoplaw ma wiedze 'internetowa', w wentylacji tez ma braki, psychologia - potrafi ocenic kulture osobista czlowieka po nicku internetowym  ,  w innych dziedzinach sie nie wypowiadam, bo sie nie znam i nie uogolniam. Zapytajcie mpoplawa na czym sie nie zna ?
> 
> p.s.1 A czy Wy, ktorzy tak krytykujecie 'samozatrudnionych' sprzedaliscie cos w zyciu ? Watpie. Cieszcie sie swoja praca poki ja macie i starcza Wam na chleb.
> 
> p.s.2 ja sie ciesze moja praca i modle sie zebym nie musial nic sprzedawac bo to okrutny biznes.


Specjaliści z NASA wydali jakieś grube miliony na stworzenie długopisu który będzie pisał w stanie nieważkości. A rosjanie po prostu używają ołówków. 
Z mpoplawem jest podobnie, zawsze kieruje się zasadą : nie szukaj najlepszych rozwiązań tylko najprostszych. Dlatego zawsze będzie lubiany przez inwestorów a nie instalatorów.

Pozdrawiam mpoplawa

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> Specjaliści z NASA wydali jakieś grube miliony na stworzenie długopisu który będzie pisał w stanie nieważkości. A rosjanie po prostu używają ołówków. (...)


Czyżby?

http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=fact-or-fiction-nasa-spen

----------


## to123

> Czyżby?
> 
> http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=fact-or-fiction-nasa-spen


Ha ! Dzięki za linka. Szkoda że w jednej z książek ,gdzie o tym przeczytałem minęli się z prawdą bo ta wersja bardzo mi się podobała  :smile: 
"prostowałem" nią czasem wykonawców którzy przekonywali że nie da się taniej  czegoś zrobić.

----------


## devileczek

*to123*,

w przypadku proponowanych przez mpoplawa akumulatorow zasadowych do backupu, to ani nie jest to tansze ani prostsze w zakupie czy eksploatacji dla przecietnego zjadacza chleba. Niech kazdy robi to w czym jest dobry i bedzie dobrze. To co przeszkadza mi w dyskusji z mpoplawem to jego mniemanie ze jego prawda jest najprawdziwsza, nawet jak nie ma racji. A wszyscy inni co mysla inaczej lub chca dojsc do celu inna droga, to albo chca cos sprzedac ( obsesja) , albo sie naczytali bajeczek, albo maja zly charakter bo swiadczy o tym nick ( np DEVILECZEK - strasznie okropny nick, od razu widac ze to kawal sk...yna)  :smile:  etc. Ja to juz biore na zart.

----------


## DEZET

Widzę , że nie tylko ja "poznałem" m.in. T. Brzęczkowskiego, czy innych, jak konsultant z Bazy Doradztwa Budowlanego.
 Zostałem zaszczycony nawet prywatną korespondencją na FM.
Żywot sprzedawcy mat. budowlanych i instalatorskich, który chce kryptoreklamą wybić się na forach jest ciężki.
Mnie nie przekonują do swoich produktów, tak jak reklama w tv- obejrzeć i... nigdy nie kupować  :wink: 
Nachalne przekonywanie do swoich "najlepszych i jedynych słusznych" produktów  mnie odpycha i chyba tak ma większość ludzi.

----------


## devileczek

Czy ten watek to dobre miejsce na wklejenie mojej koncepcji kotlowni i prosbe o opinie ? wiem ze tu jest o podlogowce ( chociaz ostatnio to byly same pyskowki) , ale ja wlasnie ja bede mial  i to jest czesc mojego CO.

----------


## owp

Jak już sobie wygarnęliście wszystko, to proponuje zakończyć osobiste wycieczki, albo kontynuować na priv.
O ile jeszcze polemiki mpoplawa z instalatorami mają sens - każdy może wyciągnąć wnioski dla siebie, o tyle takie gadki jak z devilem mają tyle sensu co i ten mój post  :wink:

----------


## adam2007

> A gdybyś na zaworze zmienił proporcje mieszania (na korzyść wody ciepłej)?
> Może masz tak, jak na wykresie nr 1, ale prosta niebieska ustawiona jest zbyt nisko wobec czerwonej?
> 
> Chciałbym ustawić tak kocioł, by przez większość czasu pracował. Będzie małej mocy, więc powinno się udać.




Ja mam zawór ustawiony na stałe w pozycji 5,5 w 6-cio stopniowej skali. Nie chce mi się tym non stop wachlować. Nastawa powoduje ,że nie wejdzie na podłoge woda cieplkejsza niż ok. 40. C bo zawór mieszający jest 20- 43 C. Tym samym grzejniki uzyskując wyższą temp. podłogówka powinna w tym zakresie proporcjonalnie uzyskiwać mniejszą. Przy tych ustawieniach w pomieszczeniu z podłogówką mam ok. 1C mniej niż tam gdzie grzejniki.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## grzeniu666

> Czy ten watek to dobre miejsce na wklejenie mojej koncepcji kotlowni i prosbe o opinie ?


Jestem za, wrzucaj.

----------


## devileczek

*owp*

tak jest, konczymy pyskowki, ja bede ignorowal mpoplawa, bo nadajemy na zupelnie innych falach. Mam nadzieje ze mpoplaw bedzie ignorowal mnie i bedzie git.

*Grzeniu666*

dzieki, a oto schemat, jakby byl dobry to bym sie Was nie pytal, dlatego pytam  :smile:

----------


## grzeniu666

*devileczek*, ja jestem za cieńki na rozwikłanie tej hydrozagadki  :sick:  raczej się uczę (choć moją instalacja będzie wiele prostsza)

*pawelpiwowarczyk*, to chyba ten wątek w alfie:
http://forum.info-ogrzewanie.pl/topi...-alpha2-25-60/
spojrzałem też do instrukcji i tam też coś piszą o tygodniu "nauki", ale opcji ma mnogo więc jak z kotłową pompą będzie trudno to pewnie kupię LFP Experia (to samo co alfa2). Jest też Immergasowy DIM w wersji "Top" napędzany alfą (bez autoadapta) - też tam w instrukcji jest conieco o ustawieniach.

Podsumowując mój plan jest taki:
- 18 pętli zgrupowanych w 3 strefach (zakładam że dokoptuję do jednego rozdzielacza na parterze trzy pętle z piętra)
- pętle max 65m
- kocioł Victrix 12kW, CARv2 + sonda zew.
- centralka Immergasa do sterowania tymi strefami (ster. pokojowe, elektrozawory, komunikacja z kotłem)
- w razie potrzeby dołożę sprzęgło i pompę.

----------


## maciek1000000

moze mi ktos napisac , kto juz ma podłogówke ile moze wyniesc koszt podlogowki dla takiego domu:
http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m4e2426dcaa0e8

bo mam mega metlik w glowie i co chwile dostaje tak rozne wyceny ze nie wiem czy jedni partacza robote i daja niskie stawki albo ci od stawek z kosmosu dla mnie zdzieraja z ludzi ktorzy nie maja pojecia o takim ogrzewaniu

ile tam moze tak mniej wiecej wejsc petli biorac pod uwage ze domek bedzie lepiej docieplony niz standardowo w projekcie (20cm styro z lambda 0,031 lub 0,032)

----------


## Arturo72

> moze mi ktos napisac , kto juz ma podłogówke ile moze wyniesc koszt podlogowki dla takiego domu:
> http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-domow/dom-miniaturka-n/m4e2426dcaa0e8


ok.500-600mb rurki*2,5=1,2-1,5tys.zł+rozdzielacz=1tys.zł+robocizna za rozłożenie rurek i połączenia wszystkiego ok.20-30zł/m2=4,2-5,5tys.zł
Styro rozkładasz sam.

----------


## maciek1000000

Arturo72 i mpoplaw pięknie dziekuje bo juz mam dzieki waszej pomocy rzad wielkosci przynajmniej tak w wielkim skrocie

a mozecie mi napisac jeszcze co potem???? czy pozostaje to z rozdziela podpiac pod piec czy cos jeszcze po drodze mnie czeka????
nie chce sam tego spierniczyc ale z drugiej strony mam wieksza wiare w moje rece niz w rece partacza ktorzy chce tylko skasowac ile trzeba i zrobic robote na odwal sie

z ta robociazna na 4 dni to dla jednej wprawionej w takiej pracy osoby czy dla ekipy jakiejs wiekszej????
i czy w tym czasie liczysz ulozenie styropianu, foli , potem rozlozenie rurek i podpiecie pod rozdzielacz??

----------


## DEZET

Wygodniej rozkładać rurki w dwie osoby- jedna rozwija , druga wbija spinki. Styropian sobie możesz wcześniej sam rozłożyć, folia na to też żaden problem. Pamiętaj o taśmie brzegowej dylatacyjnej. Piec- rozdzielacz- podłogówka. Do tego dochodzi sterowanie- trzeba na początek w wylewce umieścić czujniki.

----------


## PliP

Czytam i czytam i daleko jeszcze do końca  :welcome: 
Niebawem zabieram się za podłogówkę na poddaszu. Będzie tam kilka pętli.
Zastanawiam się jednak jak poprawnie ją wykonać?
Na stropie monolicie jest warstwa 15cm styropianu i na to wylewka 5cm posadzki z suchego betonu.
Na tym teraz chciałem układać podłogówkę i wylać posadzkę - względem parapetów mam jeszcze do dyspozycji jakieś 6-7cm + płytka lub panela.
Pytanie brzmi czy dawać tą specjalną folię pod podłogówkę czy tylko ułożyć siatkę zbrojeniową i do niej montować węże?

----------


## Piczman

Coś mi się te warstwy nie podobają .
Piszesz o podłodze poddasza czy parteru ?

----------


## edde

ułożyć folię ( ta alu z kratką ułatwia znacznie układanie rur), ułożyć taśmy dylatacyjne, rurki, i zalać betonem z miksokreta z włóknami i plastyfikatorem, siatkę stalową bym odpuścił
nie bardzo widzę sens trzymania się wymiaru (grubości wylewki) w stosunku do parapetów, tu 1 czy 2 cm różnicy są praktycznie niezauważalne, inaczej ma się sprawa z drzwiami i czasem schodami

----------


## PliP

> siatkę stalową bym odpuścił


tylko, że siatka ułatwi mocowanie rurek.
Bo inaczej jak to zrobić aby całość trzymała się betonowej wylewki z miksokreta?

----------


## asolt

Mozna zastosować to:
http://www.instalco-tech.pl/Ogrzewan...wania_rur.html

----------


## michal_mlody

Są takie plastikowe listwy do mocowania rurek. Ktoś pokazywał parę stron wcześniej.

----------


## PliP

yyyhhhhmmmmm to jest dośc ciekawe rozwiązanie.

----------


## PliP

Wyczytałem różne informacje na temat żywotności podłogówki.
Jest to dość nowy system ogrzewania.
*Jakie wy znacie informacje na temat żywotności różnego rodzaju rurek w posadzce?*

----------


## swistak81

> podłogówka musi się ślizgać, a to zapewnia warstwa foli na styropianie, bez ślizgania będzie pękać podczas nagrzewnia, szczegóły na początku wątku


Twierdzisz, że bez folii, gdy beton będzie na "czystym" styropianie - nie będzie się ślizgać...???
Przecież zostało już dość głośno uzgodnione po co jest ta folia...

----------


## DEZET

Beton z podłogówką ma się ślizgać po folii? A po co folia na styropianie, gdy nie ma podłogówki?
Moim zdaniem dorabianie kolejnej "teorii" nt. folii.

----------


## madric

Hej 
Z innej beczki...
Rozmawiałem i czytałem, że bez sensu są regulatory i siłowniki na rozdzielaczu.

Myślę że musi być jakiś sens tego sterowania. Nad bezwładnością w stronę nagrzewania mozna zapanować poprzez działanie wyższą temperaturą. Skoro tak, to może pogodówkę wyrzucić i zasilać poprzez takie elektrozawory rozdzielacz wyższą temperaturą np. 45st.C. 

Pogodówka byłaby bez sensu, bo regulatory w pokojach jeśli wyczują obniżoną temperaturę pow to przydawkują odpowiednio aby została uzyskana. Będą miały z czego, bo do rozdzielacza będzie dochodzić podwyższona temp. System ten posiada dwa czujniki w regulatorze temp pomieszczenia i podłogi. Tak więc przy 0st na dworze, będzie grzać krócej, a przy -15st. odpowiednio dłużej

Przypuszczalna zasada działania takeigo regulatora.
Jeżeli temp. powietrza nie jest osiągnięta, to regulator wrzuca do podłogi np. 45st. ale ma ograniczenie temp maksymalnej dla podłogi tj. ok 29st jak dobrze pamiętam i po jej uzyskaniu wyłącza ogrzewanie. Jest pytaniem, ile okresów musi minąć aby sterownik PWM nauczył się o ile wcześniej musi wyłączyć elektrozawór aby powietrze osiągnęło temp. 21st. Pamiętając że za tydzień z 0st. na zewnątrz może zrobić się -15st i znowu musi się uczyc????

Powiem tak rozmawiałem z przestawicielem Salusa i na pytanie ile okresów odpowiedział: "krótko"  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin: :d Wyczerpał moją cierpliwość... ale nie zniechęcił do jakiegokolwiek takiego systemu. 

 W moim przypadku chodzi mi o sterowanie dwóch stref parterówki nocnej i dziennej, w nocy i w czasie naszej praktycznie codizenniej nieobesności podczas pracy 9godz. to jest prawie 1/3 czasu ogrzewania a więc jest coś do zaoszczędzenia tym bardziej iż planuję jak każdy majster tutejszy Bufor min 1m3.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## PliP

No a co jeśli ta folia od tego tarcia się zetrze przez te około 50 lat działania?

----------


## PliP

> PliP nie  ma czystego styropianu, ma 5cm posadzki z suchego betonu, czyli  prawdopodobnie nie ma też dylatacji przy ścianach


Zgadza się nie mam dylatacji. Mam natomiast tą posadzkę pociętą w wielu miejscach. Ekipa, która to robiła cięła pacą świeżą posadzkę w miejscach gdzie może pęknąć. Dzięki temu ani na poddaszu ani w domu nie miałem pęknięć. Po wyschnięciu dookoła ścian powstała minimalna szczelina 1-2mm i utrzymuje się już przez 2 lata.
Dziś ta posadzka miała tyle stopni ciepła ile było na zewnątrz- czyli około -10*C. Za chwilę jej temp się podniesie gdyż ciemny dach łatwo przyjmuje ciepło i tym samym strych się nagrzewa. W nocy efekt zadziała w drugą stronę. Efekt ten powoli się skończy gdy ocieplę w całości połać dachu.
Zastanawia mnie jednak moja ściana południowa. Około 7 rano miała -12*C teraz ma około +13*C. Wczoraj była bezwietrzna pogoda i od Słońca nagrzała się do +21*C. Kolektor na dachu właśnie teraz ma +37*C i nagrzewa się woda w bojlerze. Wczoraj było podobnie.
Wracając jednak do ściany: Po czym ślizga się teraz ten biedny tynk  :Confused: 
Albo latem gdy w nocy ma temp +20*C, a w dzień około 50*C, a przy bezwietrznej pogodzie ta temp jeszcze bardziej wzrasta - tym bardziej na ciemnych elewacjach.

Albo jeszcze inaczej: Mamy posadzkę 1mx1m = 1m2 o ile zwiększa oraz zmniejsza się jej powierzchnia pod wpływem nagrzewania oraz ochładzania w zakresie temp od +15*C do +40*C.

----------


## DEZET

> PliP nie  ma czystego styropianu, ma 5cm posadzki z suchego betonu, czyli  prawdopodobnie nie ma też dylatacji przy ścianach, w takich warunkach  wykonać podłogę pływającą będzie trochę trudno
> 
>  do izolacji p-wodnej, w piwnicy albo gdy podłoga na gruncie potrzebna na i pod styropianem, na strychu nie potrzebna nigdzie


Potrafisz odwrócić "kota ogonem". Nie pytałem po co folia w piwnicy ( raczej do izolacji p.wilgotnościowej niż p.wodnej).

Teraz znowu proponujesz dawać folię między jastrych lub ... nie dawać jej w ogóle. Czyli, nie daj- jest dobrze, dasz folię też jest dobrze?

----------


## PliP

Jak nie odkurzę podłogi na strychu to nowa warstwa za skarby świata nie sklei się ze starą. Warstwa gipsów, kurzów i kłaczków po wełnie nie pozwoli przykleić się suchemu betonowi z mixkreta.

----------


## devileczek

madric

Idea sterowania podlogowka przez elektrozawory na rozdzielaczu opiera sie na sterowaniu PID. Kontroler PID + czujnik zewnetrzny i mozna sie bawic w Fuzzy Logic ( logika rozmyta) Kontroler PID musi byc odpowiednio sparametryzowany do obiektu ktory steruje. Mozna uzyc funcji 'Auto-tune' , 'Auto-teach' lub podobnej, ale czas reakcji podlogowki na wymuszenie skokowe ( otwarcie zaworu) jest dosc dlugi, wiec lepiej wprowadzic parametry PID recznie. Ponadto takie funkcje sa dostepne  w profesjonalnych kontrolerach temperatury

Jak to wyglada w praktyce ? np. Purmo oferuje swoj system Tempco i tam wybiera sie grubosc plyty podlogowej ( wieksza albo mniejsza niz 5cm), na tej podstawie sterownik sam ustawia sobie przypisane juz wczesniej parametry. Nie jest to idealne rozwiazanie, ale moze wystarczajace. 

Przedstawiciele handlowi czesto poza marketingowa gadanina nie maja glebszej wiedzy technicznej ani doswiadczen odnosnie tego co sprzedaja. Nie ublizajac nikomu, ten kto zna od podszewki produkty firmy, mechanizm dzialania, podstawy teoretyczne itd, dlugo nie zagrzeje na stanowisku przedstawiciela handlowego ( jesli wogole).

----------


## kszysiek20

Chcąc obliczyć dobrze podłogówkę walczę od kliku dni z OZC - no i mam mały dylemat. Jak wpisywaliście przy poszczególnych pomieszczeniach wentylację mechaniczną nawiewno-wywieną z odzyskiem ciepła, a konkretnie liczbę wymian/h? Zostawialiście to co proponował program (piwnica 0,3 pokoje i łazienki 0,5) czy wpisywaliście indywidualnie dla każdego pomieszczenia (np. 1pokój 0,8; 2pokój 1,1; salon 1,3 itd.)? Jak dam indywidualnie to obciążenie cieplne wzrasta mi o 1300W?!

----------


## trafal

Witam, mam pytanko - który z kolegów z forum zajmuje się projektowaniem ogrzewania? Potrzebuję wykonać projekt ogrzewania podłogowego w płycie fundamentowej. Czy możecie podesłać namiary?
Przepraszam za off topa.

----------


## ferrit

Czy pod kominkiem też dajecie styropian i wylewka 5..8cm (bez rurek podłogówki) ? Kominek to spory ciężar. Czy mniej styropianu a wiecej wylewki ? Proszę o opinie.

----------


## monika.KIELCE

U mnie jest i styropian, i rurki, wylewka "normalna" ok 7cm, tylko że na tym stoi chudziutka koza - jedynie 160kg

----------


## adam2007

> Czy pod kominkiem też dajecie styropian i wylewka 5..8cm (bez rurek podłogówki) ? Kominek to spory ciężar. Czy mniej styropianu a wiecej wylewki ? Proszę o opinie.


Ja nie dawałem ogrzewania pod kominkiem. Po co ?

----------


## ferrit

> Ja nie dawałem ogrzewania pod kominkiem. Po co ?


 Ja pytam o ocieplenie a nie ogrzewanie. Można dać 5cm styropianu i 10cm wylewki a na reszcie podłogi 10cm styropianu, podłogówkę i 5cm wylewki. Będzie mniej ocieplenia, ale za to mocniejsze co by utrzymało kominek z obudową. Pod salonem mam garaż nieogrzewany.

----------


## asolt

Ja pod wylewkę dałem 20 cm, 2x10 cm z frezem i na zakładkę, natomiast w miejscu kominka dokładnie tak samo ale styropian parkingowy.

----------


## adam2007

> Ja pytam o ocieplenie a nie ogrzewanie. Można dać 5cm styropianu i 10cm wylewki a na reszcie podłogi 10cm styropianu, podłogówkę i 5cm wylewki. Będzie mniej ocieplenia, ale za to mocniejsze co by utrzymało kominek z obudową. Pod salonem mam garaż nieogrzewany.



W nawiasie było (bez rurek i podłogówki) ale nevermind.

Styropianu mam 15 cm tyle co wszędzie.

----------


## sojek1

> Ja pytam o ocieplenie a nie ogrzewanie. Można dać 5cm styropianu i 10cm wylewki a na reszcie podłogi 10cm styropianu, podłogówkę i 5cm wylewki. Będzie mniej ocieplenia, ale za to mocniejsze co by utrzymało kominek z obudową. Pod salonem mam garaż nieogrzewany.


Rzuć siatkę z zapasem na boki, tylko niech ta siatka będzie w dolnej części i nich ma otulinę z wylewki.
Dodatkowo możesz dać styropian który jest na parking wykorzystywany zamiast zwykłego na podłogę.

----------


## edde

też pod kominkiem dałem parkingowy eps200 a w pozostałej części salonu podłogowy eps100, w jednakowej grubości w 2 warstwach, wylewka wszędzie też jednakowej grubości (rurkami podłogówki tez ominąłem miejsce kominkowe, i dopiero sobie teraz przypomniałem, czytajac powyższe posty, ze tam nie mam podłogówki, kominka jeszcze nie ma, a zimnieszej podłogi tam nie czuć, a już w przejściach pomiędzy np. salonem czy kuchnia gdzie nei ma też rurek na powierzchni 25x150cm już stopa odczuwa dyskomfort, dziwne...)

----------


## devileczek

Ja pod kominek i przylegly komin mam fundament, styropianu nie bede dawal, natomiast perlitobeton ( cieply i w miare mocny ), oczywiscie zdylatowany od wylewki.

----------


## madric

Jeden z innych forumowiczów zaproponował bloczki komórkowe na podstawę.

----------


## bajcik

Chwile wystarczy nie być we wątku i od razu tyle się dzieje  :smile: 




> Spokojnie dawaj 20cm styro, jak ktoś mówi że to dużo i brzydko wygląda, duże wnęki - to albo ma taki gust albo ma coś z oczami 
> niektórzy też tłumaczą że światła przez to mniej wpada. Mam 20cm styro, okna zlicowane z murem i jak dla mnie jest git


W kwestii techicznej: boczki styropianu robi się prostopadle czy pod lekkimi kątami?




> mój dom jest dobrze przemyślany, waży 178Mg, masy akumulacyjnej mam pod  dostatkiem, 3 dni czekam aż się nagrzeje, i kolejne 3 zanim schłodzi


czy nie powinien się nagrzewać szybciej niż się wychładza?




> Moze ktos zna cieplo wlasciwe betonu, ceramiki, drewna, w jednej tabeli co by mozna na oko okreslic o czym rozmawiamy.


Kiedyś liczyłem biorąc pod uwagę ciepło właściwe i gęstość. Wyniki są w [kWh/(K*m^3)]

woda: 1.166
beton: 0.538
dąb: 0.533 (2 razy sprawdzałem!)
silikat: 0.464
cegła pełna: 0.440
pustak ceramiczny: 0.170
beton komórkowy: 0.140
styropian: 0.00487 
powietrze: 0.00036

----------


## DEZET

> Chwile wystarczy nie być we wątku i od razu tyle się dzieje 
> 
> W kwestii techicznej: boczki styropianu robi się prostopadle czy pod lekkimi kątami?


Myślę, że to ma znaczenie ...dla ocieplających, bo łatwiej styropian ustawić bez cięcia prostopadle niż ciąć ze skosem.
Mam teraz dosyć małe okienko i od środka obłożone jest białymi panelami ściennymi pod kątem:

Drugie okno ma boki prostopadle obrobione- wpada mniej światła.
Podobnie może być z obróbką okna z drugiej strony, a na pewno będzie szerszy widok.

----------


## Kwitko

My niestety sami ogrzewania nie będziemy robić, bo nie mamy o tym pojęcia  :Confused: 
Ale mam pytanie do tych co się znają. W całym domu będzie podłogówka. Mają zostać zamontowane dwa rozdzielacze, jeden na parterze, drugi na poddaszu. I teraz mamy wybrać jakie to będą rozdzielacze za 300 zł jeden czy za 1050 zł.  Instalator poleca te droższe bo podobno jakieś zajebi... są. Tylko czy ja potrzebuje zajebi... rozdzielaczy? Podobno te droższe są lepsze pod każdym względem i mają więcej możliwości. Czy warto zapłacić 1500 zł więcej?

----------


## kulca

jesli sama podlogówka bez układów mieszających to tańszy

----------


## Kwitko

> jesli sama podlogówka bez układów mieszających to tańszy


Ale podobno te drogie mają lepszą sterowalność. A czy tańszymi można w ogóle sterować?

----------


## plamiak

> My niestety sami ogrzewania nie będziemy robić, bo nie mamy o tym pojęcia 
> Ale mam pytanie do tych co się znają. W całym domu będzie podłogówka. Mają zostać zamontowane dwa rozdzielacze, jeden na parterze, drugi na poddaszu. I teraz mamy wybrać jakie to będą rozdzielacze za 300 zł jeden czy za 1050 zł.  Instalator poleca te droższe bo podobno jakieś zajebi... są. Tylko czy ja potrzebuje zajebi... rozdzielaczy? Podobno te droższe są lepsze pod każdym względem i mają więcej możliwości. Czy warto zapłacić 1500 zł więcej?


Jesli masz tylko podłogówkę to wystarczą zwykłe rozdzielacze - domyślam się że ten droższy miałby jakiś układ mieszający - stąd różnica. Te "zwykłe" rozdzielacze wystarczy jak będą miały rotametry i zawory odcinające na każdą pętlę.

----------


## lolipopi

witam, to mj pierwszy post na tym forum wiec prosze nie krzyczec jak walne jakąś glupotke... mam pytanie, czy w domu z uzytkowym poddaszem mozna zrobic jeden rozdzielacz na parter i poddasze ale umieszczony na poddaszu? tam akurat planuje miec piec i byloby to duzym ułatwieniem...

----------


## sojek1

Rozumiem, że chcesz zrobić jeden rozdzielacz na cały dom. Zastanów się jak poprowadzisz zasilanie każdego obwodu z poddasza na parter. Nie prościej i taniej zrobić po jednym rozdzielaczu na kondygnacje?

----------


## gp69

Skoro jesteśmy przy rozdzielaczach ...

Planuję umieścić rozdzielacz na 6-7 obwodów w spiżarni.
Spiżarnia jest w środku domu i ma być planowo nieogrzewana.
Temperatura zasilania będzie wynosić około 40 stopni

Zastanawiam się, czy taki rozdzielacz nie spowoduje niepotrzebnego nadmiernego nagrzewania spiżarni ...

----------


## Piczman

Jaka jest powierzchnia spiżarki ?
Jeśli w środku domu i do tego malutka to spowoduje.
Temp. będzie max 1 C niższa od pozostałych pomieszczeń .

----------


## gp69

> Jaka jest powierzchnia spiżarki ?
> Jeśli w środku domu i do tego malutka to spowoduje.
> Temp. będzie max 1 C niższa od pozostałych pomieszczeń .


Spiżarnia ma 4,5 m2. 

Minąłem się z prawdą pisząc, że spiżarnia jest "w środku domu". 
Ma jedną ścianę zewnętrzną 1,5 m szerokości z oknem 60 x 120 cm.

Zapotrzebowanie na ciepło = 40W (dla osiągnięcia temperatury 18 stopni)

Ile taki rozdzielacz może generować Watów ...

----------


## Piczman

Myślę że sobie poradzisz, zawsze możesz rozszczelnić nieco okno .
Nie powinno być problemu z utrzymaniem tam niskiej temp.

----------


## madric

Czy ktoś w podłogówkę pchał większą temperaturę niż 35stC i wie z doświadczenia jakie efekty to przyniosło?

----------


## lolipopi

> Rozumiem, że chcesz zrobić jeden rozdzielacz na cały dom. Zastanów się jak poprowadzisz zasilanie każdego obwodu z poddasza na parter. Nie prościej i taniej zrobić po jednym rozdzielaczu na kondygnacje?


no chce całość domu miec na jednym rozdzielaczu, domek jest malenki musialabym zejsc na parter grubsza rura i tan zrobic 5 a na poddaszu 3 obwody... wiec wymyslilam ze jepiej zrobic 8 na poddaszu i zejsc na parter z  tymi 5 obwodami( miejsce na zejscie mam,oczywiscie je ocieple zeby nie tracic energii ) czy tak mozna ? piec mam na poddaszu!

----------


## grzeniu666

A czy są przeciwskazania aby trzy pętle (po ~70m) wyprowadzić na piętro z rozdzielacza na parterze?

----------


## kulca

> Czy ktoś w podłogówkę pchał większą temperaturę niż 35stC i wie z doświadczenia jakie efekty to przyniosło?


u mnie przy -22 w czasie pracy pieca grzał wodę do 41 stopni, podłoga w pokojach gdzie mam zatopione czujniki temperatury w jastrychu rozgrzała się do 30, w łazienkach na kafelkach czuć było lekko ciepełko, natomiast w pokojach gdzie mam rzadziej rurki nie odczułem różnicy w dotyku (w domu temperatura 24,5 stopnia)

----------


## lolipopi

> A czy są przeciwskazania aby trzy pętle (po ~70m) wyprowadzić na piętro z rozdzielacza na parterze?


no ztego co zrozumiałam to w tym przypadku byłby  problem z odpowietrzaniem instalacji... natomiast w moim przypadku wszystko odpowietrza sie na rozdzielaczu na poddaszu...

----------


## DEZET

> no chce całość domu miec na jednym rozdzielaczu, domek jest malenki musialabym zejsc na parter grubsza rura i tan zrobic 5 a na poddaszu 3 obwody... wiec wymyslilam ze jepiej zrobic 8 na poddaszu i zejsc na parter z  tymi 5 obwodami( miejsce na zejscie mam,oczywiscie je ocieple zeby nie tracic energii ) czy tak mozna ? piec mam na poddaszu!


Lepiej zejść jedną, a właściwie dwoma grubszymi rurami na dół, niż 10 rurkami - miejsce zabierają, 10x więcej ocieplenia z otuliny potrzeba na te rurki. Dla mnie to bez sensu. Nie oszczędzisz na tym.

----------


## lolipopi

czyli co? mam od pieca zrobic wyjscie , rozdzielic je na 2 czyli poddasze i pietro i jednym zjechac na parter?

----------


## DEZET

> czyli co? mam od pieca zrobic wyjscie , rozdzielic je na 2 czyli poddasze i pietro i jednym zjechac na parter?


Od pieca dajesz trójniki, jedna para rur (zasilanie i powrót) poziomo do rozdzielacza na poddaszu, druga pionowo na parter do drugiego rozdzielacza i już.

----------


## Piczman

Nie wiem czy nie będą potrzebne zawory dławiące przed rozdzielaczami jeśli ma to być z jednej pompy .
Ale trzeba by się kogoś bardziej kompetentnego zapytać , Ja myślę ze warto było by takie wstawić .

----------


## DEZET

A tak w ogóle to zasilana ma być podłogówka czy grzejniki?

----------


## czechu77

A tak troche winej sprawie....
Czy zna któryś z kolegów program w którym mógłbym sobie rozrysować pętle podłogówki, a program wyliczyłby ich długość? Zależy mi, żeby każda pętla była o zbliżonej długości.

----------


## Kwitko

To ja chyba już wiem o co chodzi z tymi rozdzielaczami  :big grin: 
Tanie są tylko do podłogówki, a drogie są z pompą i mieszaczem jak mam podłogówkę i kaloryfery, tak???

----------


## DEZET

Chyba to jeszcze nie tak. Zależy od źródła ciepła, jaką temperaturę z niego uzyskujemy- wtedy konieczne mieszacze, itp.; od ilości obwodów -czy trzeba ją dodatkową pompą popchać no i pewnie z "milion" innych rzeczy, o których nie wiem jeszcze.

----------


## Kwitko

Kurcze, a już myślałam że wymyśliłam  :cry: 
Czyli jak mam podłogówke i piec na ekogroszek to musze mieć mieszacz?  No bo temperatura nie ta?

----------


## edde

na pewno musisz czymś obnizyc i wyregulować temperaturę na podłogówke, prosto z kotła być nie może, moze to być zespół mieszajacy na rozdzielaczu, jednak chyba lepszym rozwiażaniem (szczególnie przy samej podłogówce) jest centralne mieszanie w kotłowni np. za pomocą zaworu 3D z siłownikiem sterowanym regulatorem (pogodowym, pokojowym itp)
jak chcesz porównać rozdzielacze to weź jakaś konkretną firmę ( np. Kan) i porównaj rozdzielacze o jednakowej liczbie sekcji a z  różnych serii w zależnosci od wyposażenia, od czystych belek, przez proste zawory odcinajace, rotametry po zawory siłowników elektrycznych czy mieszacze, a tansze wersje niz markowe typu Kan znajdziesz na allegro z tańszym osprzętem ale też czasem gorszej jakości (zawory, rotametry itp)

----------


## Kwitko

Czyli w rozdzielaczu nie musze miec mieszacza  :wink: 
Lepiej jak jest przy piecu. A czy pompe musze mieć? 
Tylko czy jak kupie ten tani rozdzielacz to będę mogła sobie przykręcić temperature na każdym obwodzie czy tylko odciąć?

----------


## lolipopi

> A tak w ogóle to zasilana ma być podłogówka czy grzejniki?


wiadomo... tylko podlogowka :wiggle:  zadnych grzejnikow

----------


## plamiak

> Czyli w rozdzielaczu nie musze miec mieszacza 
> Lepiej jak jest przy piecu. A czy pompe musze mieć? 
> Tylko czy jak kupie ten tani rozdzielacz to będę mogła sobie przykręcić temperature na każdym obwodzie czy tylko odciąć?


Ja mam kocioł na ekogroszek i tylko podlogówkę. Mam jeden mieszacz - zawór czterodrogowy przy kotle i jedną pompę obiegową do CO. Poszukaj w moich postach, ewentualnie - jak znajdę trochę czasu wyślę Ci schemat.

----------


## madric

> A tak trochę w innej sprawie....
> Czy zna  któryś z kolegów program w którym mógłbym sobie rozrysować pętle  podłogówki, a program wyliczyłby ich długość? Zależy mi, żeby każda  pętla była o zbliżonej długości.


A czemu Ci tak zależy? Myślę, że nie do końca jest to ważne. 
Bez programu da się to spokojnie zrobić (na razie w głowie) Pomyślmy. sypialnie mamy jakieś 12m2 - niech na m2 (rozstaw 25cm)  zużycie to 4mb rury, to daje nam jakieś 50mb rury. Salon najczęściej  widzę u innych (bez jadalni) ok30m2. zakładamy również (roztaw25cm), da  nam 120mb (120m to chyba już maksimum dopuszczalne przy fi16). Różnica bez tranzytów jest jakieś 70mb i wygląda na to, że bez łączenia pomieszczeń, nie zmieniając rozstawu, nie ma szans na  uzyskanie tych samych długości i muszą być jakieś dopuszczalne widełki a później  sterowanie rotametrami/zaworami etc. 

polecam http://www.roth-polska.com/files/Sys...ch_v1_09_2.pdf

----------


## grzeniu666

> no ztego co zrozumiałam to w tym przypadku byłby  problem z odpowietrzaniem instalacji...


No właśnie może nie...? Co piszą zawodowcy:



> Załatwia się problem prawidłowym doborem średnic rur, z których ułożone są wężownice oraz odpowiednią prędkością przepływu wody w wężownicach.
> Dzięki temu powietrze jest usuwane do rozdzielacza pomimo pracy wężownic na zasyfonowaniu.
> Przykładem takiego wariantu pracy są ogrzewania ścienne i sufitowe, w których nie montuje się żadnych odpowietrzników.


i nieco krócej:  :smile: 



> a po co odpowietrzniki?


Tylko że je nie jestem zawodowcem, jeszcze nie wiem jak to rozwiązać  :sad: 


*madric, czechu77*, te długości pętli to jak dla mnie po pierwsze primo powinny pomóc w równej reakcji instalacji
 na np. zamknięcie jednej pętli czy rozdzielacza, a drugie primo: można zgrabniej zagospodarować krążki powiedzmy 200m rury (/3).

Co do liczenia długości to w małym oprogramowaniu bym się nie spodziewał, ale wg. mnie to powinno się po pierwsze znać zapotrzebowanie pomieszczenia, po tym przyjmując jakąś temp podłogówki i z uwzględnieniem wykończenia podłogi dobieram długość pętli (np. z tabel Rotha), możliwie zbliżone długością i nie współdzielone przez 2 pomieszczenia. Rozmieszczenie rury na podłodze to myślę odrobina matematyki i improwizacji powinna załatwić.

U mnie pierwszy przymiar wskazuje że na bodaj 18 pętli wszystkie będą miały między ~65m (60-75), i max dwie będą współzasilały 2 pomieszczenia (beginners luck?  :smile:  ).

----------


## czechu77

No właśnie się zastanawiałem, czy można zrobić 3 pętle w dwóch pomieszczeniach, tzn. jedna z pętli ogrzewałaby po części dwa pokoje

----------


## grzeniu666

> No właśnie się zastanawiałem, czy można zrobić 3 pętle w dwóch pomieszczeniach, tzn. jedna z pętli ogrzewałaby po części dwa pokoje


Moim zdaniem w domkach zwykle nie ma przeszkód. Choć chyba tym bardziej warto to dokładnie zaprojektować, a ew. małe korekty robić na tych "całych" pętlach.

----------


## DEZET

1. Zapotrzebowanie pomieszczenia na ciepło
2. Ustalenie rozstawu rurek
3. Ustalenie ilości pętli w pomieszczeniach (mój salon podzieliłem na 2 pętle- ze względu na ich długość)
4. Zakup zwojów rurek 200mb- lepsze wykorzystanie rur.
5. Montaż  :wave: 

Co do rozplanowania bez programu: podzielić pomieszczenie na siatkę zależną od rozstawu- np. *rozstaw 20cm*- oko siatki 20x20cm. Każdy odcinek poziomy i pionowy zaczynając od ściany będzie więc o 40cm krótszy od poprzedniego. Wystarczy zsumować wszystkie poziome i pionowe odcinki i mamy długość rur.
Myślę, że nie ma problemu, żeby sobie nawet w wordzie zrobić siatkę (tabelkę) i rozrysować pętle.

----------


## aga_inka

Witam.

Męczę się  firmą która robi mi domek.Co chwila wyłażą jakieś fuszerki, niedociągnięcia, niechlujstwo i bałagan.
Ostatnio coś mnie tknęło i wezwałam hydraulika, w celu weryfikacji "dokonań" mojej ekipy w zakresie podłogówki. 
Powiedział, że jest trochę baboli, ale ja z tego nie za wiele na szybko rozumiem.
Ale jedna rzecz mnie zaniepokoiła - podobno mam pompę od podłogówki założoną "odwrotnie".
Czy ktoś mógłby rzucić okiem?

http://www.voila.pl/411/i2y5h/?1


ps.na pompie jest strzałka skierowana w dół - na "powrót"

----------


## jar.os

zgadza się , pompa jest na odwrót

----------


## jar.os

i jeszcze zastanawia mnie po co jest  ta miedziana rurka pośrodku???

----------


## czechu77

Ok - dzięki.

Jeszcze jedno - w domu będzie 100% podłogówki. Z tego względu obawiam się, że łazienka będzie niedogrzana, pomimo zagęszczenia rurek. Rozdzielacz mam w łazience. Czy dobrym pomysłem byłoby przęciągnąć po kilka zwojów pexa z rozdzielacza z łazienkę a dopiero później przez korytarz do pokojów. Spowodowało by to nieco wyższą temperaturę w łazience. Jeszcze nigdzie nie widziałem takiego rozwiązania, więc może ma jakieś wady

----------


## madric

Chyba zależy jaka łazienka (powierzchnia). Swego czasu czytałem Piczmana dziennik i on chyba dał co 10cm (nawet pod wanną) i ponoć za mało. Tylko że on ma dość niską temp. zasilania i to może być przyczyną.

----------


## kulca

ja mam w łazienkach co 10, w tej co jest pomiędzy ścianami i jest sąsiadem z rozdzielaczem jest bardzo ciepło, natomiast drugą mam odległą, w narożniku domu, i tam jest ciut chłodniej, ale bez utraty komfortu (jesteśmy ciepłoluby z bloków). W łazienkach mam jeszcze na ścianie drabinki na ręczniki, zasilane bezpośrednio z rozdzielacza podłogówki, dogrzewają bez problemu, mam w nich grzałki elektryczne z których jeszcze nie musiałem korzystać

----------


## salata123

Witam. A co za cholera może być u mnie. Mieszkam w nowym domu od 17.12.2010 poprzedni sezon w ustawieniach c.o. stracony bo w dniu przeprowadzki złamałem nogę i nie bardzo mogłem kombinować z ustawieniami. Dom około 280 m po podłogach, podłogówka łazienki, kuchnia, przedpokój około 50 metrów reszta kaloryfery. Dom ocieplony w skosach 30 cm wełny, w suficie 40 cm, strych nad piętrem nieocieplony, parter domu ocieplony jeszce lepiej. Już w zeszłym sezonie na piętrze było raczej chłodno, głównym problemem było że kaloryfery grzały na 1/3 - 1/4 górnej powierzchni. Tłumaczono mi żeby zwiększyć temp grzania, zrobiłem - mało to dało, zwiększyć powierzchnię grzejników - zrobiłem - mało to dało, dodać dodatkowe grzejniki też g... to dało. Podłogówka działała raczej dobrze ustawiona na pompce na I biegu ( na drugim i trzecim pojawiał się dość głośny świst ). I dzisiaj eureka postanowiłem całkiem zablokować działanie pompki od podłogówki - pierwszy raz od początku grzania grzejniki w całości cieplutkie, w domu ciepło, włączam podłogówkę na I bieg grzejniki stygną, na wyższych biegach pompki podłogówki całkiem zimne, o co może chodzić ?

----------


## 1950

a masz sprzęgło?

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> (...) I dzisiaj eureka postanowiłem całkiem zablokować działanie pompki od podłogówki - pierwszy raz od początku grzania grzejniki w całości cieplutkie, w domu ciepło, włączam podłogówkę na I bieg grzejniki stygną, na wyższych biegach pompki podłogówki całkiem zimne, o co może chodzić ?


Wydaje się, że podłogówka zawłaszcza sobie większość strumienia wody.
Może pomoże zwiększenie prędkości pompy wbudowanej w kocioł?

----------


## swistak81

Ta pompka w Immergasie jest b.mocna. A podłogówki kolega ma malutko.
Możliwe, że z tego powodu instalator przełączył ją na 1 bieg. Zerknij do niej. Zdejmij front i odchyl panel.

----------


## DEZET

> Witam. A co za cholera może być u mnie. Mieszkam w nowym domu od 17.12.2010 poprzedni sezon w ustawieniach c.o. stracony bo w dniu przeprowadzki złamałem nogę i nie bardzo mogłem kombinować z ustawieniami. Dom około 280 m po podłogach, podłogówka łazienki, kuchnia, przedpokój około 50 metrów reszta kaloryfery. Dom ocieplony w skosach 30 cm wełny, w suficie 40 cm, strych nad piętrem nieocieplony, parter domu ocieplony jeszce lepiej. Już w zeszłym sezonie na piętrze było raczej chłodno, głównym problemem było że kaloryfery grzały na 1/3 - 1/4 górnej powierzchni. Tłumaczono mi żeby zwiększyć temp grzania, zrobiłem - mało to dało, zwiększyć powierzchnię grzejników - zrobiłem - mało to dało, dodać dodatkowe grzejniki też g... to dało. Podłogówka działała raczej dobrze ustawiona na pompce na I biegu ( na drugim i trzecim pojawiał się dość głośny świst ). I dzisiaj eureka postanowiłem całkiem zablokować działanie pompki od podłogówki - pierwszy raz od początku grzania grzejniki w całości cieplutkie, w domu ciepło, włączam podłogówkę na I bieg grzejniki stygną, na wyższych biegach pompki podłogówki całkiem zimne, o co może chodzić ?


Moim zdaniem spartolił robiący instalację i brak jakiegoś elementu w celu rozdzielenia obiegów. Za mało informacji o sposobie podłączenia podłogówki i grzejników, żeby móc coś sensownego wywnioskować.

----------


## adam2007

> Witam. A co za cholera może być u mnie. Mieszkam w nowym domu od 17.12.2010 poprzedni sezon w ustawieniach c.o. stracony bo w dniu przeprowadzki złamałem nogę i nie bardzo mogłem kombinować z ustawieniami. Dom około 280 m po podłogach, podłogówka łazienki, kuchnia, przedpokój około 50 metrów reszta kaloryfery. Dom ocieplony w skosach 30 cm wełny, w suficie 40 cm, strych nad piętrem nieocieplony, parter domu ocieplony jeszce lepiej. Już w zeszłym sezonie na piętrze było raczej chłodno, głównym problemem było że kaloryfery grzały na 1/3 - 1/4 górnej powierzchni. Tłumaczono mi żeby zwiększyć temp grzania, zrobiłem - mało to dało, zwiększyć powierzchnię grzejników - zrobiłem - mało to dało, dodać dodatkowe grzejniki też g... to dało. Podłogówka działała raczej dobrze ustawiona na pompce na I biegu ( na drugim i trzecim pojawiał się dość głośny świst ). I dzisiaj eureka postanowiłem całkiem zablokować działanie pompki od podłogówki - pierwszy raz od początku grzania grzejniki w całości cieplutkie, w domu ciepło, włączam podłogówkę na I bieg grzejniki stygną, na wyższych biegach pompki podłogówki całkiem zimne, o co może chodzić ?


A to dziwna sprawa. U mnie z kolei idzie troszkę za mało na podłogówkę bo mam ją na miesaczu i pompie (ok.60 m2), a grzejniki chodzą super niezależnie od prędkości.
Zastanawiam się co tu można spieprzyć bo za wiele nie ma.
Najlepiej wstawić sprzęgło i zawór miszający sterowany z pieca. Ja to bede robił jak tylko mrozy odpuszczą.

----------


## nilsan

> Witam. A co za cholera może być u mnie. Mieszkam w nowym domu od 17.12.2010 poprzedni sezon w ustawieniach c.o. stracony bo w dniu przeprowadzki złamałem nogę i nie bardzo mogłem kombinować z ustawieniami. Dom około 280 m po podłogach, podłogówka łazienki, kuchnia, przedpokój około 50 metrów reszta kaloryfery. Dom ocieplony w skosach 30 cm wełny, w suficie 40 cm, strych nad piętrem nieocieplony, parter domu ocieplony jeszce lepiej. Już w zeszłym sezonie na piętrze było raczej chłodno, głównym problemem było że kaloryfery grzały na 1/3 - 1/4 górnej powierzchni. Tłumaczono mi żeby zwiększyć temp grzania, zrobiłem - mało to dało, zwiększyć powierzchnię grzejników - zrobiłem - mało to dało, dodać dodatkowe grzejniki też g... to dało. Podłogówka działała raczej dobrze ustawiona na pompce na I biegu ( na drugim i trzecim pojawiał się dość głośny świst ). I dzisiaj eureka postanowiłem całkiem zablokować działanie pompki od podłogówki - pierwszy raz od początku grzania grzejniki w całości cieplutkie, w domu ciepło, włączam podłogówkę na I bieg grzejniki stygną, na wyższych biegach pompki podłogówki całkiem zimne, o co może chodzić ?


Odpowiedź znajdziesz tu:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5185985

nilsan

----------


## bigmario4

wszystko jest "na odwrót" zasilanie na dole powrót na górze.
Zwyczajowo powrót powinien być niżej niż zasilanie.
Jezeli podłączyli dobrze tylko powieśili na odwrót to nie jest żle ale trochę śmiesznie.

----------


## Brass

Mam pytanie odnośnie styropianu pod podłogówkę. Czy lepiej ułożyć jedną warstwę 8 cm EPS 100 czy może 2 x po 4 cm?

----------


## 1950

2x4

----------


## salata123

Dzięki za podpowiedź. Postaram się zrobić zdjęcie i  wkleić moją plątaninę rur.

----------


## lujski

jaki jest koszt materiałow do ogrzewania podłogowego dla domku okolo 110m2 ?? - bez kotłowni ... bo mi za material z robocizna zawołali 8000 czy ta cena jest dopuszczalna czy raczej szukac dalej ??? bo wydaje mi sie troche naciagana ...

----------


## robertgr1

Witam panowie!Mam pytanko odnosnie podlogowki .Jako ze pracuje w innej branzy mam mgliste pojecie o poprawnym wykonaniu ogrzewania podlogowego ale cos mi mowi ze moja instalacja moze byc wykonana niepoprawnie.Dom 110 m kwadratowych -70 m w podlogowce 3 sypialnie grzejniki i do tego momentu jestem spokojny bo wszystko spoko (oddzielne petle na kazde pomieszczenie itd)problem moim zdaniem to skrzynka w ktorej to wszystko sie laczy-umieszczone so tam 2 mieszacze .Jako ze inwestycje podzielilem na 2 czesci (trzeba bylo nazbierac na piec itd)teraz chcialbym zamontowac piec -ogniwo eko plus 16kw oraz zasobnik 300 l z dwoma wezownicami w razie gdybym wygral w totka i wtedy zamontowal solary na dogrzewanie wody latem-zapytalem swojego instalatora jak ja bede sterowal temperatura ogrzewania podlogowegohttp://forum.muratordom.pl/images/icons/icon3.png-on mi na to ze nie bede bo ogrzewanie podlogowe ma to do siebie ze sie samoreguluje.I tu mnie zastanowil ten fakt bo moi znajomi maja pogodowki inni termostaty na  rozdzielaczach a ja nic.o co chodzi?Wie ktos?Zapytalem wiec szanownego instalatora jak to bedzie dzialac jak ja przykladowo bede mial 70 na piecu -on mi na to ze przy mieszaczach sa jakies zaworki ktore nie puszczaja wody powyzej 35 stopni.Prosze o pomoc i fachowa porade.Za kazda rade bede wdzieczny.

----------


## nilsan

*robertgr1*

Wklej zdjęcia tego co masz zamontowane, to łatwiej będzie udzielić odpowiedzi.

nilsan

----------


## robertgr1

tak to wygladalo podzczas prac.dziekuje

----------


## nilsan

*robertgr1*

Czy masz jakiś układ podmieszania OP w kotłowni?
Bo na rozdzielaczach od OP masz tylko zmontowane zaworki powrotne, ale tylko niektóre typy z nich mogą pełnić funkcję regulacyjną.

nilsan

----------


## robertgr1

Nie ,wlasnie w kotlowni nie ma zadnego dodatkowego ukladu pomieszania,poprosilem instalatora o liste materialow ktore bedzie potrzebowal do kotlowni i dostalem;zawor regulacyjny termostatyczny z silownikiem elektromagnetycznym 220V, open-close, temp.25-70 st,1" SM4-FR
pompy ups 25-60 3 szt
obejscie by-pass kompletne 1" 
srubunek2" 2szt
red 2"/6/4" 2szt
kol Cu 22 2k 90stopni 25 szt
trojnik 22 10szt
przejscie 22/1" gz 10szt
zawor kulowy 1" 6szt
zawor zwrotny 1" 3szt
filtr skosny 1"2szt- ja zdaje sobie sprawe ze to nie wszystko bo nikt nie jest w stanie policzyc calej kotlowni,chcialem wiedziec o tych wazniejszych materialach-moze to pomoze domyslic sie co on mi tam chce zamontowac.Dziekuje bardzo za informacje!

----------


## nilsan

*robertgr1*

Poproś instalatora o schemat tego co chce zrobić w kotłowni, bo jak na razie to wypisuje jakieś bzdety np. _"zawór regulacyjny termostatyczny z siłownikiem elektromagnetycznym 220V, open-close, temp.25-70 st,1" SM4-FR"_, wskazujące na to, że nie do końca wie o czym pisze.

nilsan

----------


## robertgr1

dziekuje nilsan!wyslalem instalatorowi maila z prosba o schemat(szczerze watpie ze go dostane)napisz mi prosze co trzeba by bylo zrobic aby ta instalacja byla poprawnie wykonana i mozliwa do sterowania (wiem ze to nie latwe -duza bezwladnosc podlogi)dodatkowy pomieszacz nalezy zainstalowac czy moze termostaty?dziekuje bardzo a jutro zaczne meczyc chlopa o schemat nie bede mu w niedziele glowy zawracal.dzieki bardzo!

----------


## nilsan

*robertgr1*

W twoim przypadku do podłogówki, będziesz potrzebował mieszacza 3D z siłownikiem trójpunktowym z czujnikiem temperatury, plus sterownik do jego obsługi w funkcji temperatury wewnętrznej, mierzonej w pomieszczeniu z największą powierzchnią OP. Zakładam, że właściwe przepływy w poszczególnych obiegach uda się ustawić za pomocą "tych zaworów regulacyjnych" zamontowanych na belkach zasilającej i powrotnej rozdzielacza OP. Ponieważ OP realizowane jest bez projektu, według uznania instalatora, lepiej byłoby gdyby chociaż zostały zastosowane rotametry, zamiast "tych zaworów regulacyjnych", bo za ich pomocą będzie to trudne, choć nie niemożliwe do wykonania. Możliwe jest również obsłużenie pompy OP przez sterownik eCoal kotła OE+ w trybie ON/OFF w funkcji temperatury w pomieszczeniu z największą powierzchnią OP. Będzie do tego potrzebny jakiś termostat pomieszczeniowy z wyjściem bezpotencjałowym podający sygnał ON/OFF do eCoala. Wybór rozwiązania zależy od ciebie.
Pompę CO i ładującą zasobnik CWU obsłuży ci eCoal w OE+. Nie montuj pompy mieszającej dla ochrony powrotu do kotła, bo moim zdaniem to zbędny wydatek i bzdurne rozwiązanie. Zdecydowanie korzystniej jest w tym celu wykorzystać pompę ładującą zasobnika CWU, mostkując ze sobą porty podłączeniowe pompy mieszającej i ładującej CWU. Zapewni ci to jednocześnie ochronę powrotu do kotła i uzupełnianie ubytków CWU powstających w wyniku chwilowych rozbiorów CWU i pracy pompy cyrkulacyjnej CWU oraz strat postojowych. Na wyjściu CWU z zasobnika zamontuj termostatyczny zawór 3D, który zapewni ci stałą temperaturę wody podawanej bezpośrednio do punktów odbioru. W sytuacji dużych rozbiorów CWU pompa ładująca dzięki wykonanemu mostkowi, przejdzie automatycznie w tryb pracy ładowania zasobnika CWU.
Do prawidłowego wykonania kotłowni potrzeba trochę więcej urządzeń, ale o tym potem.
Proponuję również zamiast solara podłączenie małej pompy ciepła powietrze-woda typu HEWALEX, która jest zdecydowanie tańszym, bardziej efektywnym i ekonomicznym rozwiązaniem od solara. Dostarcza ciepło w dzień i w nocy, pobierając energię z powietrza na zewnątrz budynku. w Polsce technika solarna, to kolejne wielkie nieporozumienie, ponieważ czas pracy solara do naładowania zasobnika 300litrów jest mierzony w minutach, a po upływie tego czasu nie ma gdzie zmagazynować energii dostarczanej z solara, więc on po prostu leży na dachu psując estetykę budynku.

nilsan

----------


## Piczman

> jaki jest koszt materiałow do ogrzewania podłogowego dla domku okolo 110m2 ?? - bez kotłowni ... bo mi za material z robocizna zawołali 8000 czy ta cena jest dopuszczalna czy raczej szukac dalej ??? bo wydaje mi sie troche naciagana ...


Nie jest tak źle .
Wszystko zależy od tego jaki materiał i czy 1 czy 2 kondygnacje.
Można zawsze taniej, robisz sam a zakupy przez allegro.pl .
Wtedy max 5 tyś.

----------


## madric

U mnie wychodzi 8obiegów po ok 60-70m.
600m wavina - 1500
Pompa od 350 - 600
Zawór 3d termostatyczny - 250
Szafka - 140
Rozdzielacz z rotametrami i złączkami (w sumie mozna powiedzieć maksymalnie wyposażony bez siłowników) - 625
folia - 75 za 50m2
klipsy - ok 1000 szt wg tabel roth'a - 55
peszel karbowana na dylatacje - 40
tasma dylatacyjna brzegowa - 150
otulina czerwona - 50

pozdr.

----------


## DEZET

> U mnie wychodzi 8obiegów po ok 60-70m.
> 600m wavina - 1500
> Pompa od 350 - 600
> Zawór 3d termostatyczny - 250
> Szafka - 140
> Rozdzielacz z rotametrami i złączkami (w sumie mozna powiedzieć maksymalnie wyposażony bez siłowników) - 625
> folia - 75 za 50m2
> klipsy - ok 1000 szt wg tabel roth'a - 55
> peszel karbowana na dylatacje - 40
> ...


Nie za mało tej folii, bo jak na 600m rury coś dziwnie mało, a znowu taśmy dylatacyjnej jakoś dużo lub drogo!?

----------


## madric

hihih tak tam jest 75pln za 50m2 czyli odp. wiecej trzeba :smile:  u mnie 70m jest obwod domu dodałem do tego na oko na ścianki działowe drugie tyle dlatego 150m. Ceny ok. 25zł za 25mb.  ths za uwagę.

----------


## DEZET

> hihih tak tam jest 75pln za 50m2 czyli odp. wiecej trzeba u mnie 70m jest obwod domu dodałem do tego na oko na ścianki działowe drugie tyle dlatego 150m. Ceny ok. 25zł za 25mb.  ths za uwagę.


W sumie nie wynika z tego całkowitego wyliczenia materiałów ile będzie kosztować podłogówka, bo tu cena za 1 szt, tam za kpl. a liczyć mi się nie chce  :wink: 
 W casto dylatację kupowałem po jakieś 18zł, ale mogła zdrożeć

----------


## madric

razem ok. 3625pln :big tongue:  w casto koszalin dylatacja = 24pln za 25mb :sad: . Cena z pompką energooszczędną.

----------


## Just_Jak

Witam wszystkich mądrze spędzających czas.
jakie rurki do dobrej podłogówki wodnej polecacie? Czy mistrz Adam ma jakieś wyrobione zdanie na ten temat?

----------


## Kwitko

no co wy? mi za materiał wyszło 9.700 zł.  :jaw drop:  No tylko że z materiałem na instalację wodną i część kanalizacyjnej. Na ale różnica 6 tys to sporo. Domek około 110 m2. Samych węży wyszło za 3600 zł (900 m), folia 615 zł (tylko po jaką choinkę 170m2?) 2 szafki+2 rozdzielacze 700 zł .I mnóstwo zaworów, złączek itp. O i jeszcze jakiś zawór kulowy też drogi ale to chyba do wody. W sumie faktura ma 2 kartki a4.

----------


## sojek1

> no co wy? mi za materiał wyszło 9.700 zł.  No tylko że z materiałem na instalację wodną i część kanalizacyjnej. Na ale różnica 6 tys to sporo. Domek około 110 m2. Samych węży wyszło za 3600 zł (900 m), folia 615 zł (tylko po jaką choinkę 170m2?) 2 szafki+2 rozdzielacze 700 zł .I mnóstwo zaworów, złączek itp. O i jeszcze jakiś zawór kulowy też drogi ale to chyba do wody. W sumie faktura ma 2 kartki a4.


Drogo miałeś tą rurę. Ja wavina znalazłem po 3,27 z dostawą. Natomiast rozdzielacze i szafki za 700 zł komplet to możesz mi podać na priva namiar.

----------


## Piczman

Myślę że koszt raczej normalny skoro masz w tym inne elementy kotłowni .
Zależy co tam masz i jak podłączone .

----------


## Kwitko

*sojek1* to w lokalnej hurtowni, a te rozdzielacze to takie zupełnie najtańsze są policzone. Na allegro mnóstwo tego i jeszcze tańsze. 

*Piczman* no właśnie chyba nie mam w tym żadnych elementów kotłowni.

----------


## Piczman

A jakieś podmieszanie ?
Pompy ?
Fakt, firmy sprzedające to mają narzut 100 % nie raz, dlatego ja kupiłem w necie .
W lokalnym sklepie ceny były kosmiczne .

----------


## swistak81

> Drogo miałeś tą rurę. Ja wavina znalazłem po 3,27 z dostawą.


Zależy za ile metrów...
Ja za 2,9zł netto (u kolegi) mogłem mieć superanckiego Qik'a. Ale po co?
Na Allegro jest Wavin np. 200mb 16mm za 480zł z kurierem. Daje to po 2,4zł/mb.
Kupując zakupie 900m zejdzie jeszcze niżej...

----------


## sojek1

> Zależy za ile metrów...
> Ja za 2,9zł netto (u kolegi) mogłem mieć superanckiego Qik'a. Ale po co?
> Na Allegro jest Wavin np. 200mb 16mm za 480zł z kurierem. Daje to po 2,4zł/mb.
> Kupując zakupie 900m zejdzie jeszcze niżej...


Błąd, oczywiście rura była po 2,27 (1,85 netto) :smile:  Po 3,27 to bym nie kupił.

----------


## colorfun

Witam Kolegów,
w nowobudowanym domu mam ogrzewanie podłogowe, 8 pętli. Zakupiłem do tego siłowniki elektryczne na zawory termostatyczne do rozdzielacza oraz termostaty pokojowe. Teraz szukam jakiegoś taniego, sprawdzonego modułu, do którego mógłbym te siłowniki elektrycznie podłączyć wespół z termostatami pokojowymi.
Zanalazłem Euroster T6. Czy mogą koledzy polecić inne podobne rozwiązanie?
pozdrawiam

----------


## mistalova

Jest tego trochę, dosyć popularny jest np. salus, ale tak naprawdę to chyba euroster jest najtańszy. Przynajmniej jak ja szukałem to tak było. W sumie ja na niego nie narzekam :smile:  (mam radiowe TX - jedna listwa T6RX, plus 3x2026TX i siłowniki salusa).

----------


## cieszynianka

> Zasadnicze pytanie,*po co te sterowniki i w jaki sposób mają kontrolować i czym sterować ?*
> Po jakim czasie nastąpi reakcja podłogówki na ruch sterownika ?
> Jeśli po paru godzinach to jaki jest sens tych sterowników ? 
> Z tego co wiem,bezwładność podłogówki jest duża także reakcja będzie zdecydowanie spóźniona a kontrakcja podobnie.


Między innymi po to, żeby można było stopniowo i niezależnie włączać i wyłączać grzanie w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach. U nas wygląda to tak, że na najpierw, na początku sezonu grzewczego włączamy tylko łazienki, potem w miarę potrzeb dochodzą kolejno dzienny, _komputerownia_, itd. Wiosną zależnie od warunków zaczynamy wyłączać z ogrzewania pomieszczenia, a jako ostatnie (tzn. końcem czerwca) - łazienki.
Mamy też nieużywany pokój, w którym się grzeje na 16 stopni, a w razie gości z noclegiem nastawia się na żądaną temperaturę, a po ich wyjeździe znowu na 16. Nie trzeba bawić się z ustawianiem na chybił trafił.
Podobnie garaż, który został _włączony_ tylko na czas mrozów na 11 stopni.
Poza tym chyba łatwiej utrzymać różniące się temperatury w różnych pomieszczeniach i chyba szybciej można je skorygować jeśli okażą się niekomfortowe.
Myślę, że te sterowniki są po prostu dla wygody  :yes:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Jeśli by podłogówka zareagowała od razu to oczywiście wygody nie kwestionuję ale niestety reakcja jest po paru godzinach co wygodą niestety nie jest.
> *Wszystkie czynności,które opisałaś wyżej można śmiało wykonać bez siłowników i sterowników*.


Tak, tylko ile będzie trwało przestawienie z 16 stopni do np. dokładnie 21 (a nie do 19 czy do 26) - tego nie jesteś w stanie precyzyjnie osiągnąć od razu, tylko metodą prób i błędów. Za pierwszym pokręceniem na przepływach, jak piszesz - po kilku godzinach okazuje się, że jest za gorąco, więc przykręcasz i czekasz następne kilka godzin, żeby stwierdzić czy jest tyle ile chcesz czy znowu się nie trafiło. A na po wyjeździe nocujących gości zabawa w drugą stronę. 
Podobnie z garażem - wystarczy 11 stopni, więcej to strata. Kilkudniowe ćwiczenia w uzyskaniu żądanej temperatury to dla mnie irytująca zabawa. Chyba dość niecierpliwa jestem.  :mad: 
Tak, jak wcześniej pisałam to jest dla wygody, bo możesz to samo osiągnąć precyzyjnie jednym ruchem zamiast na kilka razy, co już zajmie nie kilka, ale dużo więcej godzin.
Ps. Ścienne potrzebuje na reakcję ok pół godziny.
 :wave:

----------


## jwasilewski

Witam,

Poczyniłem obliczenia w audytorze OZC i teraz przebrnąłem przez audytora OC.

Wprowadziłem dane do programu i otrzymałem wyniki, które po lekturze tego wątku są na moje oko wiarygodne aczkolwiek nie jestem praktykiem i proszę "speców" o ich weryfikację.

Generalnie, domek parterowy, pow ogrzewana 140m2. W podłodze 10cm styro, na ścianach 20cm i w stropie 30cm.

Wszystko jest na rysunku:



Zastanawiam się, czy nie połączyć pętli w łazience 2 z powrotem z pokoju 1. Powinno dać radę, ale na 100% to nie wiem.
Prawdopodobnie, tutaj na 90% tak zrobię, połączę powrót z pokoju 4 z wiatrołapem. Na rysunku połączenia ze znakiem "?".

W korytarzu i kuchni nie dam wężownicy bo to będzie się grzało z rozprowadzeń.

Oczywiście program OC wywala mi ostrzeżenia za dużego ciśnienia w mały pętlach (wiatrołap i łazienki) ale dowiedziałem się, że przy małej wymaganej wysokości podnoszenia (u mnie 1,3m) nie ma co się tym przejmować. Racja to? Zresztą podreguluje sobie na rozdzielaczu.

Zwiększyłem średnicę rur w pokoju 3 (20mm) ponieważ tam jest największe wymaganie na ciepło i chcę obniżyć opory hydrauliczne tej pętli. W małych pętlach zmniejszyłem średnicę (10mm, 12mm) aby wymusić przepływ na poziomie 0,1 m/s. Aczkolwiek jak je połączę z powrotami to ten problem jest z głowy.

Będzie to działać??

----------


## hunter7

Panowie, zerknijcie na ten rysunek, rurki co 10cm - układ ślimak i podane długości obwodów, wychodzi sporo pętli, jak myślicie zadziała to??

----------


## kulca

> Panowie, zerknijcie na ten rysunek, rurki co 10cm - układ ślimak i podane długości obwodów, wychodzi sporo pętli, jak myślicie zadziała to??


a po co tak gęsto rurki, robisz to ogrzewanie w starym nieocieplonym domu?

a tu moje meandry widziane w kamerze termowizyjnej (przy okazji sprawdzania budynku):

----------


## DEZET

jwasilewski - ja się nie znam, ale uważam, że kombinowanie z różnymi średnicami rurek jest błędem. W jednym zwiększasz, żeby zmniejszyć opory, w drugim zmniejszasz, żeby zmniejszyć przepływ. Robiąc to jedną średnicą masz większe pole manewru regulacji na rotametrach.

hunter7 - nie sądzisz, że instalacja przesadzona? Też wydaje mi się, że rozstawy 10cm to gęsto.

----------


## Piczman

> Panowie, zerknijcie na ten rysunek, rurki co 10cm - układ ślimak i podane długości obwodów, wychodzi sporo pętli, jak myślicie zadziała to??


A co tu oglądać ?
Przecież to nie jest oparte na żadnym projekcie .
Ponad 20 obwodów ?

Jeśli jesteś jeszcze przed decyzją to podaj kilka szczegółów dotyczących projektu .
Może uda się zaoszczędzić kilka tyś i mieć zrobione lepiej ,,,

----------


## jwasilewski

> jwasilewski - ja się nie znam, ale uważam, że kombinowanie z różnymi średnicami rurek jest błędem. W jednym zwiększasz, żeby zmniejszyć opory, w drugim zmniejszasz, żeby zmniejszyć przepływ. Robiąc to jedną średnicą masz większe pole manewru regulacji na rotametrach.


Dzięki DEZET, też powoli do tego dochodzę. Temat nie jest prosty ale na szczęście mam jeszcze trochę czasu na dopracowanie projektu.

----------


## hunter7

> A co tu oglądać ?
> Przecież to nie jest oparte na żadnym projekcie .
> Ponad 20 obwodów ?
> 
> Jeśli jesteś jeszcze przed decyzją to podaj kilka szczegółów dotyczących projektu .
> Może uda się zaoszczędzić kilka tyś i mieć zrobione lepiej ,,,


Domek parterowy 130m2 pu +22m2 garaż
podłoga 10cm styropianu
ściany ytong 24cm i styropian 15cm
Strop drewniany wełna 30cm
Wentylacja mechaniczna 
Okna 3 szyby , 6 komorowe Veka
Pompa ciepła danfoss DHP-H 8kw + poziome dolne źródło 400m2 glina
OZC wychodzi 55kw m2 rok , 26W/m2
Myślałem zrobić co 10cm i regulować przepływami.

----------


## Piczman

Za 200 zł zrobisz OZC .
Myślę ze z obliczeń wyjdą rozstawy 20-30 cm zachowując bardzo niską temp. zasilania .
Dla przykładu, Ja mam w salonie rurki co 35 cm i w ostatnie mrozy poniżej -25 C temp. zasilania wynosiła 29 C .

Zagęszczenie rurek nie zawsze się opłaca , u Ciebie projekt według zapotrzebowania na ciepło da połowę mniej rurek + brak regulacji a skuteczność podłogówki bardzo wysoką , uwzględniając niską temp. zasilania .

Napisz do użytkownika Asolt, robi obliczenia OZC, Ja też mogę to wykonać ale nie zajmuję się tym na co dzień więc odsyłam do kolegi .
Z tymi wynikami wróć tutaj, podam Ci rozstawy .

Pozdr.

----------


## 1950

tak jakoś swobodnie rzucasz tymi liczbami,
nie ważne dla ciebie są temperatury zasilania i powrotu, rodzaj wykończenia podłogi, przyjęte temperatury pomieszczeń,
ty, rzeczywiście uważasz, że wiesz wszystko,

----------


## hunter7

Wolę poświęcić 1500zł więcej na rurki i mieć 100% pewności że system z pompą ciepła odpali, nie robi mi tego żadna firma tylko robię sam, w domu lubię mieć ciepło 22-23 a te parę złotych jakoś przeżyję, tym bardziej że nie płacę za robotę nikomu.

----------


## Piczman

Zrozum, można mniej rurek, dopasowany projekt i bardzo ciepło w domu przy niskim zasilaniu .
Tu nie chodzi o oszczędność tych 1500 zł, robiąc "na miarę" masz 1 rozdzielacz 8-10 obwodowy, oszczędności łącznie mogą wynieść ok. 3 tyś przy jednoczesnym zadowoleniu !

Jeśli nie wierzysz w liczby to oprzyj się na moich doświadczeniach parterówki z podobnymi założeniami !

----------


## sojek1

> rozstaw co 30cm to minimalna wydajność cieplna 50W/m2 czyli 2 razy więcej niż potrzebujesz, a ty chcesz robić co 10 cm i mieć 200W/m2 czyli prawie 10 razy więcej niż potrzeba ?? jaki jest tego cel ??


Przy średniej różnicy temp między czynnikiem a temp pomieszczenia 14 st. to jest 30 W/m2. 

Ale to tym bardziej świadczy o tym, że kolega hunter7 powinien zrobić porządny projekt i wtedy sam układać właściwe rozstawy.

----------


## Piczman

> Przy średniej różnicy temp między czynnikiem a temp pomieszczenia 14 st. to jest 30 W/m2. .


A co jeśli różnica ta wyniesie 2-6 C ?
W tym przypadku będzie właśnie tak !
No chyba ze grube dywany kolega zarzuci lub parkiet .

----------


## swistak81

Ja pod panelami mam rozstawy 20cm i 25cm.
Mam też gruby dywan w dwóch pomieszczeniach.
Gdy całodobowo średnia temp. na zewnątrz była -24st (w nocy -28, w dzień -19) miałem 36st na zasilaniu.

Te zapotrzebowania z rysunku (50-80W/m2 ???) to abstrakcja dla nowobudowanego domku.
Tym bardziej jak ma takie parametry ocieplenia, okien, instalacji, jak wspomniane przez kolegę .

----------


## sojek1

> A co jeśli różnica ta wyniesie 2-6 C ?
> W tym przypadku będzie właśnie tak !
> No chyba ze grube dywany kolega zarzuci lub parkiet .


Jesli wyniesie 2-6 to trzeba będzie dać ruki gęściej. Dlatego piszę że przydałby się ktoś kto to policzy.

----------


## Piczman

> Jesli wyniesie 2-6 to trzeba będzie dać ruki gęściej. Dlatego piszę że przydałby się ktoś kto to policzy.


Nie prawda .
Ja mam w pokojach co 20-25 cm, salon co 35 cm, zasilanie podłogówki przy -5 C jest +26 C a w domu +22 C .
Jak -20 C za oknem to zasilanie +28 C .
Różnice temp. zasilania podłogi i powietrza w domu to max 6 C , zwykle jednak mniej stąd przedział podany wyżej 2-6 C .

Trzeba policzyć, na pewno z zapotrzebowania w niektórych pomieszczeniach wyjdą rozstawy powyżej 30 cm .
Oczywiście może się zdarzyć że nie wszędzie, Ja z obliczeń miałem salon co 50 cm a łazienka co 10 cm !

----------


## sojek1

> Nie prawda .
> Ja mam w pokojach co 20-25 cm, salon co 35 cm, zasilanie podłogówki przy -5 C jest +26 C a w domu +22 C .
> Jak -20 C za oknem to zasilanie +28 C .
> Różnice temp. zasilania podłogi i powietrza w domu to max 6 C , zwykle jednak mniej stąd przedział podany wyżej 2-6 C .
> 
> Trzeba policzyć, na pewno z zapotrzebowania w niektórych pomieszczeniach wyjdą rozstawy powyżej 30 cm .
> Oczywiście może się zdarzyć że nie wszędzie, Ja z obliczeń miałem salon co 50 cm a łazienka co 10 cm !


Z opisu wynika że masz 28 cm styro w podłodze kolega ma tylko 10 cm więc i warunki ma inne.
Co do jednego jesteśmy zgodni - trzeba to policzyć :smile:

----------


## asolt

Do prawidłowych obliczeń potrzebne są dane: obciązenie cieplne danego pomieszczenia, kóre jest zależne od strat na wentylację, inny bedzie rozstaw przy wentylacji normowej a inny przy zmniejszonej, kazdy projektant liczy dla wartosci normowych czyli dla wiekszych strat. Mozna liczyc dla 0.3 wymiany lub każdej innej ale tylko na 
odpowiedzialnosc inwestora. Potrzebne są  równiez srednica rur, rodzaj posadzki, grubosc warstwy ocieplenia, rodzaj stropu (miedzy kondygnacjami, podłoga na gruncie itd), róznica temp zasilania i powrotu, temp pomieszczenia (24 oC lazienka, 20 oC pozostałe, 18 oC wiatrołap itd) oraz temp zasilania. Jezeli zasilamy pci to chcemy miec jak najmniejszą temp zasilania. Dopiero uwzględnienie tych wszystkich danych da nam gwarancje poprawnych obliczeń.

----------


## hunter7

Z OZC Purmo wyszły mi takie zapotrzebowania
L.P-----------Rodzaj Pomieszczenia---------------Powierzchnia [m2]------Strata [W]
1/1------------Wiatrołap-------------------------------------5,18-------------------------156
1/2---------------Hall------------------------------------------------8,27-----------------------115
1/3------------Kuchnia----------------------------------------10,57----------------------309
1/4---------------Salon-------------------------------------------33,62----------------------639
1/5--------------Przedpokój----------------------------------8,92------------------------106
1/6-----------Sypialnia	-----------------------------------13,09-----------------------408
1/7-------------Garderoba -------------------------------------3,49   -------------------95
1/8-------------Łazienka	-------------------------------------- 4,64--------------------217
1/9-----------Pokój --------------------------------------------11,18----------------------262
1/10 ---------Pokój ------------------------------------------10,53-----------------------238
1/11-----------Łazienka----------------------------------------5,78----------------------326
1/12-----------Pom. Gosp.-----------------------------------5,19-----------------------87
1/13-----------Suszarnia----------------------------------------5,4---------------------431
1/14------------Garaż------------------------------------------20,3--------------------158
-------------------------------------------------------SUMA-------146,16---------------3547

----------


## hunter7

Policzyłem sobie koszty tegoż ogrzewania
1200mb wavin---------------- = 2880pln
2x rozdzielacz 12 sekcji--= 1400pln
Trochę boryszewa---------= 200pln
Spinki folia -------------------=500
Razem 4980 pln myślę że jak za całe ogrzewanie to nie jest źle.
Wczoraj rozrysowałem sobie wszystko co 15 cm i łazienki co 10 i żeby już nie przesadzać to ułożę co 15. :roll eyes:

----------


## asolt

> Domek parterowy 130m2 pu +22m2 garaż
> podłoga 10cm styropianu
> ściany ytong 24cm i styropian 15cm
> Strop drewniany wełna 30cm
> Wentylacja mechaniczna 
> Okna 3 szyby , 6 komorowe Veka
> Pompa ciepła danfoss DHP-H 8kw + poziome dolne źródło 400m2 glina
> OZC wychodzi 55kw m2 rok , 26W/m2
> Myślałem zrobić co 10cm i regulować przepływami.


Mysle ze warto zweryfikowac te obliczenia, ta moc strat wydaje się za mała, nie znam szczegółów tego projektu ale biorąc pod uwagę III strefe i powierzchnie budynku suma strat ok 3500 W to za mało, nie wiem dla jakiej wymiany było liczone ale dla wymiany 1.0 to straty za małe

----------


## hunter7

Dokładnie tego się obawiam co kolega napisał, później będę się zastanawiał czy to wszystko ogrzeje mi dom, mi to nie potrzebne, wolę dołożyć 2000tyś i spać spokojnie a nie martwić się czy dobrze policzone i czy zadziała, robimy w firmie dużo developerskich budów i powiem wam że już wiele razy była wtopa z projektem właśnie centralnego, teraz mam usterkę bo gość w mieszkaniu ma 18st i nie chce być więcej, po analizie okazuje się że trzeba mu dołożyć 2 grzejniki :bash:  , ciekawe co by było gdyby miał PC i podłogówkę??
Robię gęsto i już , teraz bym musiał zlecać projekt, zapłacić pewnie z 500zł i do tego później na forum debatować czy projektant na pewno dobrze policzył, eh szkoda czasu i pieniędzy.

----------


## gp69

> Myślę, że te sterowniki są po prostu dla wygody


W mojej opinii, kwestionowanie dobrodziejstw sterowania indywidualnego pomieszczeń w dzisiejszych czasach jest już trochę "passé".

A w niektórych krajach, jak słyszałem, stosowanie takiej regulacji jest już od jakiegoś czasu obligatoryjne w nowych domach..

----------


## grzeniu666

*hunter*, po co ty wogóle pytasz na forum o swój "projekt"??? Wszyscy mówią "można taniej i lepiej" a ty "wiesz" swoje i tak zrobisz. Ma to sens?

----------


## hunter7

Pytatłem czy zadziała, napisaliście że zadziała z potrójną siłą i to mi w zupełności wystarcza, każda rada jest cenna gdy się coś robi samemu, 
Bałem się że padną stwierdzenia typu za dużo obwodów i nie popłynie albo że pompka nie da rady.
Obwody będę się starał robić do 60m a rozdzielacze zasilę boryszewem 32 , sam jestem ciekaw jak to będzie, pompę ciepła właśnie odebrałem nic tylko kłaść dach i zamykać budynek, będzie sporo pracy.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## DEZET

A ten "boryszew" to glikol, czy co?

----------


## hunter7

Chodziło mi o rury PP - to też robi

----------


## cruz

> Wczoraj rozrysowałem sobie wszystko co 15 cm i łazienki co 10 i żeby już nie przesadzać to ułożę co 15.


Poczytaj jeszcze http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic110203-2880.html
Tam piszą praktycy, którzy maja pompy ciepa, a nie teoretycy. I jakoś przypadkiem wszyscy tam przy pompach ciepłach zagęszczają rurki, bo wiedza ze to rodzi przyszłe oszczędności w eksploatacji.

W tym wątku ludzie radzą by dawać rurki rzadko i w długich pętlach. A potem ewentualnie dogrzewać kominkiem. Ty masz krótkie pętle, czyli pompka się nie namęczy. A jak będzie musiała pracować na większych obrotach to zamiast zużywać 5W będzie zużywać 7W. Ale za to u ciebie każdy stopień (st. C) mniej na górnym źródle to wymierne kości finansowe.

----------


## cruz

> A ten "boryszew" to glikol, czy co?


http://www.google.pl/#sclient=psy-ab...w=1400&bih=715

----------


## Piczman

@cruz

To o czym piszesz dotyczy domów o dużym zapotrzebowaniu na ciepło .
W takim rozstawy 20-30 cm to zbyt mała moc dla niskich temp. zasilania i pakuje się 40-45 C .

W domu dobrze docieplonym i rekuperacją zagęszczenie rurek nie da żadnych oszczędności, zamiast tego ślepą i błędną pewność że zadziała lepiej .

I kto powiedział że proponuję długie pętle ?
Takie 50-70 m wyjdą  :wink:

----------


## cruz

> @cruz
> I kto powiedział że proponuję długie pętle ?
> Takie 50-70 m wyjdą


Ech, Ty nie ale to twój dom jest podawany jako przykład że jednak zapotrzebowanie na ciepło domu może być małe. Twój dom wybudowany przez Ciebie (starannie i dla siebie). Twój dom zasilany tanim paliwem po spaleniu zgromadzanym (na później) w wysokiej temperaturze.

A teraz weźmy za przykład dom wybudowany przez "fachowców", którzy porobili 10000000 mostków termicznych zbudowany dla jakiegoś tam inwestora (jelenia). Zasilany drogim niskotemperaturowym źródłem ciepła. (wszystko to przerysowane, ale czy ktoś zagwarantuje, że tak nie jest)

Jak się ma OZC dla twojego domu dla OZC dla domu wybudowanego przez "fachowców".

----------


## cieszynianka

> W mojej opinii, kwestionowanie dobrodziejstw sterowania indywidualnego pomieszczeń w dzisiejszych czasach jest już trochę "passé".
> 
> A w niektórych krajach, jak słyszałem, stosowanie takiej regulacji jest już od jakiegoś czasu obligatoryjne w nowych domach..


Hmm, nie bardzo mnie interesuje czy coś jest "passé" czy też nie jest, natomiast bardzo interesuje mnie moja wygoda w korzystaniu z mojego domu.
Dlatego bardzo sobie chwalę, że każde pomieszczenie mam na osobnym obiegu i że każde ma niezależne sterowanie (termostaty na ścianach + siłowniki w skrzynkach). 
Co chwilę zbieram na _Forumie_ połajanki, że to przerost formy nad treścią i niepotrzebnie wyrzucone pieniądze. 
Jestem jednak już w tym wieku, że najbardziej we wszystkich rozwiązaniach cenię sobie właśnie wygodę  :wave: 
Szczerze mówiąc nie bardzo wiem jak mam odczytać Twój komentarz, bo wydawało mi się, że nie kwestionuję tylko gloryfikuję te ustrojstwa  :wiggle: 
Jeśli poczytasz 2 moje posty (3293 i 3295) z tej strony tylko trochę wyżej to myślę, że zorientujesz o co mi chodzi.
 :roll eyes:

----------


## cieszynianka

No, z poprzedniej strony  :cool:

----------


## RadziejS

Ja dałem rurki co 15 cm i co 10 cm, po to żeby mieć spokój sumienia. Robiłem wszystko sam, chciałem mieć "margines" bezpieczeństwa. Sprawdza się znakomicie. Zużycie gazu mam bdb, komfort cieplny idealny - żona non stop się dziwi skąd to ciepło  :Smile: . Temperatura zasilania jaką zaobserwowałem przy mrozach poniżej -20, to ok. 37 st.

Nie mówię, że moje rozwiązanie jest najlepsze, pewnie można by dać rurki rzadziej. Ja jednak, jeśli bym robił drugi raz, zrobiłbym tak samo jak mam  :smile:

----------


## robdk

Łoł. Ja mam rurki co 20 cm i łącznie około 520 mb przy 100 m2 podłóg i nie puszczałem więcej jak 34 ctC w największe morzy (a u mnie ekstremum było -33 stC)
Ogólnie to lecę na temperaturze 30 stC (bo chwilowo sterownik nie daje niżej i muszę czasowo wyłączać podłogówkę 30 min pracy/15 min postoju)

----------


## gp69

> Szczerze mówiąc nie bardzo wiem jak mam odczytać Twój komentarz, bo wydawało mi się, że nie kwestionuję tylko gloryfikuję te ustrojstwa 
> Jeśli poczytasz 2 moje posty (3293 i 3295) z tej strony tylko trochę wyżej to myślę, że zorientujesz o co mi chodzi.


Nie zrozumieliśmy się (a myślałem, że wyrażam się jasno)  :Smile: 
Jestem jak najbardziej zwolennikiem Twojej koncepcji.
Być może komentarz umieściłem pod niewłaściwym postem, ale tych które podważają taką koncepcję było wiele, o Twój był jeden.
Albo powinienem napisać najpierw "Popieram !"  :Smile:

----------


## RadziejS

> Łoł. Ja mam rurki co 20 cm i łącznie około 520 mb przy 100 m2 podłóg i nie puszczałem więcej jak 34 ctC w największe morzy (a u mnie ekstremum było -33 stC)
> Ogólnie to lecę na temperaturze 30 stC (bo chwilowo sterownik nie daje niżej i muszę czasowo wyłączać podłogówkę 30 min pracy/15 min postoju)



Ale ja mam 270 mkw podłóg  :smile: . W normalne zimowe dni najczęściej obserwuję zasilanie w okolicy 31-33 st. Co  więcej, jestem b.zadowolony ze swoich rachunków, a o to przecież chodzi.

----------


## robdk

> ...Co  więcej, jestem b.zadowolony ze swoich rachunków, a o to przecież chodzi.


 :smile:

----------


## swistak81

> Łoł. Ja mam rurki co 20 cm i łącznie około 520 mb przy 100 m2 podłóg i nie puszczałem więcej jak 34 ctC w największe morzy (a u mnie ekstremum było -33 stC)
> Ogólnie to lecę na temperaturze 30 stC (bo chwilowo sterownik nie daje niżej i muszę czasowo wyłączać podłogówkę 30 min pracy/15 min postoju)


To jeszcze sprawdź ile ci bierze pompka w kociołku. Zdziwisz się.
A potem przełącz ją na pierwszy bieg (o ile można) i zerknij wówczas na temp. zasilania.

Ta temperatura jest przecież zależna od prędkości medium.
Jeżeli piszesz, że nie puszczałeś więcej jak 34st to podaj jaka była temp. powrotu. Albo jakie dT.
Można puścić expresem 34st i na powrocie mieć 28st (zużywając 100W).
Można puścić spokojnie 38st i na powrocie mieć 28st (zużywając 40W).
A efekt cieplny będzie identyczny.

----------


## robdk

Żeby krytykować, to najpierw trzeba znać instalację.
Ale na spokojnie. Pompka chodzi na pierwszym biegu (25W). Temperatura zasilania 30, temperatura powrotu 23-25.
U mnie jest bufor, więc pompa kotłowa nie chodzi a tylko ta od podłogówki  :wink:

----------


## swistak81

Ja nie krytykuję. Podałem tylko istotny, a pominięty fakt (wydajność tłoczenia medium).
Ale ok, czasami mi się mylą i wątki, bo ludzie piszą w różnych miejscach na różne tematy.
Byłem pewny, że grzejesz gazem.
A przy okazji, ja też mam aktualnie przy zasilaniu 29-30st powrót ok 23-24st.
I w najgorsze mrozy (średnia dobowa -24) leciałem na 36st...

----------


## asolt

> a w liczbach wymiernych to ile według ciebie jest tych oszczędności ??
> 
> podsumujmy: *hunter7* buduje dom energooszczędny 26W/m2 jeśli da rurki co 30cm to w największe styczniowe mrozy będzie przez tydzień musiał puszczać tam +28, przez resztę sezonu ogrzewczego będzie puszczał +25, co się stanie jak będzie miał rurki co 15cm ?? przez tydzień mrozów styczniowych będzie puszczał +27 a przez resztę sezonu ogrzewczego +24, zyska w najlepszym możliwym przypadku 1 stopień i podniesie sobie COP o góra 3% czyli jakieś 20zł/rocznie ??


Mysle ze jest za mało danych aby obliczyc ze przy rozstawie 15 cm zamiast 30 cm zyskujemy tylko 1 oC, jezeli chodzi o COP trzeba miec charaktrystyki danego 
modelu pci aby dokladnie wyznaczyc nowy COP. Bez tych dokladnych danych to tylko szacunki z duzym marginesem blędu.

----------


## wyspa7

Witam,
jak sprawdzić czy siłowniki elektryczne 230v na rozdzielacze  są sprawne?? 
Czy tylko to można zrobić poprzez listwę elektryczną i regulator pokojowy, czy jest szybszy sposób???
System Kan-Therm.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## nilsan

Wystarczy wymusić na termostatach pokojowych maksymalną temperaturę lub podłączyć bezpośrednio do napięcia 230V.
Czas do pełnego otwarcia ok. 6min.

nilsan

----------


## wyspa7

> Wystarczy wymusić na termostatach pokojowych maksymalną temperaturę lub podłączyć bezpośrednio do napięcia 230V.
> Czas do pełnego otwarcia ok. 6min.
> 
> nilsan


 Działa taj jak opisałeś. Dzięki za info.

----------


## DEZET

> http://www.google.pl/#sclient=psy-ab...w=1400&bih=715


Takich "informacji" nie potrzebuję - Boryszew produkuje mnóstwo różnych rzeczy, a ja wróżką nie jestem, żeby wiedzieć, co ktoś miał na myśli pisząc "rozdzielacze zasilę boryszewem 32". 

"W tym wątku ludzie radzą by dawać rurki rzadko i w długich pętlach. A potem ewentualnie dogrzewać kominkiem." 

Bzdury piszesz .

----------


## Piczman

> Można puścić expresem 34st i na powrocie mieć 28st (zużywając 100W).
> Można puścić spokojnie 38st i na powrocie mieć 28st (zużywając 40W).
> A efekt cieplny będzie identyczny.



No to ja chyba biję wszystkich.

Pompa Leszno , 1 bieg czyli pobór mocy 20 Watt, zasilanie w -20 C +28 C .
Njerzy kiedyś pisał o podobnych temp. zasilania więc jest to jak najbardziej możliwe .

----------


## DEZET

> No to ja chyba biję wszystkich.
> 
> Pompa Leszno , 1 bieg czyli pobór mocy 20 Watt, zasilanie w -20 C +28 C .
> Njerzy kiedyś pisał o podobnych temp. zasilania więc jest to jak najbardziej możliwe .


Tytuł przy awatarze zobowiązuje  :smile:

----------


## kulca

Piczman czy masz jakiś wymiennik ciepła przy wentylacji (reku)?

----------


## Piczman

> Piczman czy masz jakiś wymiennik ciepła przy wentylacji (reku)?


No mam WM z centralą która posiada rekuperator .

----------


## cruz

> Takich "informacji" nie potrzebuję - Boryszew produkuje mnóstwo różnych rzeczy, a ja wróżką nie jestem, żeby wiedzieć, co ktoś miał na myśli pisząc "rozdzielacze zasilę boryszewem 32".


Wróżką nie jestem żeby wiedzieć wiedzieć że Ty doskonale "wiesz" o tym co się pytasz. Pytasz się co to jest Boryszew więc Ci odpowiadam. 





> "W tym wątku ludzie radzą by dawać rurki rzadko i w długich pętlach. A potem ewentualnie dogrzewać kominkiem." 
> Bzdury piszesz .


Czyli sugerujesz, że w tym wątku ludzie radzą by dawać rurki rozsądnie w krótkich pętlach i nie robić kotłowni z salonu? 

BTW Ochłoń.

----------


## DEZET

> Wróżką nie jestem żeby wiedzieć wiedzieć że Ty doskonale "wiesz" o tym co się pytasz. Pytasz się co to jest Boryszew więc Ci odpowiadam. 
> 
> Czyli sugerujesz, że w tym wątku ludzie radzą by dawać rurki rozsądnie w krótkich pętlach i nie robić kotłowni z salonu? 
> 
> BTW Ochłoń.


Jeśli pytam, to wystarczy konkretna odpowiedź, że chodzi o rurę,  a nie odsyłanie do wyszukiwarki, tyle to ja umiem bez Twojej wątpliwej pomocy.
Nie sugeruję - tak jest, wystarczy gdybyś przeczytał kilka stron do tyłu na temat instalacji *hanter7*, no... ale przecież wiesz lepiej: "tu radzą dawać długie obwody i dogrzewać kominkiem" .

----------


## swistak81

> No to ja chyba biję wszystkich.
> Pompa Leszno , 1 bieg czyli pobór mocy 20 Watt, zasilanie w -20 C +28 C .
> Njerzy kiedyś pisał o podobnych temp. zasilania więc jest to jak najbardziej możliwe .


No dobra dobra, ale ty masz wszędzie płytki. Dla paneli/parkietu trzeba ciut więcej...
I ostatnia sprawa też mająca wpływ na tz - ile mb rurek pcha ta pompka.

----------


## robdk

U mnie panele i płytki i ok 520 mb rurek  :wink:  A dość podobnie do *Piczman-a*

----------


## Piczman

> No dobra dobra, ale ty masz wszędzie płytki. Dla paneli/parkietu trzeba ciut więcej...
> I ostatnia sprawa też mająca wpływ na tz - ile mb rurek pcha ta pompka.


Dla paneli nie zagęszczał bym, opór cieplny z odpowiednim podkładem nie zmienia się zbytnio .
Barlinek musiał bym zagęścić, wykładzina czy parkiet też, w każdym pokoju był spory zapas .
Najbardziej śmieszy mnie gabinet od północy, nie chciałem wyrzucić krótkiego odcinka rurki to zapodałem średnią odległość chyba z 35 cm  :big grin: 



Na cały dom poszło 440 m z tego co pamiętam .

----------


## sojek1

> Dla paneli nie zagęszczał bym, opór cieplny z odpowiednim podkładem nie zmienia się zbytnio .
> Barlinek musiał bym zagęścić, wykładzina czy parkiet też, w każdym pokoju był spory zapas .
> Najbardziej śmieszy mnie gabinet od północy, nie chciałem wyrzucić krótkiego odcinka rurki to zapodałem średnią odległość chyba z 35 cm 
> 
> Na cały dom poszło 440 m z tego co pamiętam .


A jaki podkład polecasz pod panele?

----------


## Piczman

Bierzesz zapotrzebowanie, wymyślasz temp. zasilania/średnią .

Tabela ROTH !

Masz tam rozstawy podane dla kamienia/ceramiki, paneli, dywanu i innych .

----------


## kasia_bv

Witam,
Mam pytanie do Was o rozmieszczenie rozdzielaczy i ich wielkość w naszym budynku. Wstępnie je wrysowaliśmy jeżeli jednak popełniliśmy błąd to poprosimy o wyprostowanie.


Budynek 2 kondygnacje parter i poddasze. Garaż i kotłownia obniżone o 0,45m jak również duży pokój i garderoba nad garażem.
Dom (jak ilość pieniążków pozwoli) będzie miał pompę ciepła.

Dodatkowo chciałabym zapytać o:
- czy jedna pompa obiegowa wystarczy? Czy należałoby kupić (np u góry) rozdzielacz z dodatkową pompą.
- czy jeżeli rozdzielacz jest z przepływomierzami np KAN seria 75A to będzie ok czy może inny lub z innymi dodatkowymi modułami?
- jaką przyjąć temperaturę do obliczeń (np na stronie KAN gdy przyjmę 35 stopni na wejściu i 25 na powrocie) to sypie ujemnymi wartościami a przecież taka wartość jest idealna dla gruntowej pompy ciepła.
- czy robić ogrzewanie w garażu i kotłowni (pod którą jest mała piwnica)? 
- ile dawać styro na grunt a ile na piętro?
Z góry dziękuje za podpowiedzi?

----------


## kemot_73

> Witam,
> - czy jedna pompa obiegowa wystarczy? Czy należałoby kupić (np u góry) rozdzielacz z dodatkową pompą.
> - czy jeżeli rozdzielacz jest z przepływomierzami np KAN seria 75A to będzie ok czy może inny lub z innymi dodatkowymi modułami?
> - czy robić ogrzewanie w garażu i kotłowni (pod którą jest mała piwnica)? 
> - ile dawać styro na grunt a ile na piętro?
> Z góry dziękuje za podpowiedzi?


*wg* *mnie*  i moich doświadczeń:
ad 1. - tak wystarczy (u mnie 160m2 podłogówki, 2 rozdzielacze ponad 1km rurki i pompa z pieca spokojnie daje rade na 2 biegu Junkers CS 14-3)
ad.2. - wiele jest dyskusji na ten temat ale tak wystarczy (przepływomierze + regulacja)
ad.3. - nie (chyba że planujesz majsterkować w zimie)
ad.4. - ja mam 3x5 na parterze i 5 na poddaszu (strop i tak ma w przyblizeniu temperature) parteru :smile: 

oczywiście powyższe to moja subiektywna opinia  :big grin:

----------


## sojek1

> Bierzesz zapotrzebowanie, wymyślasz temp. zasilania/średnią .
> 
> Tabela ROTH !
> 
> Masz tam rozstawy podane dla kamienia/ceramiki, paneli, dywanu i innych .


chodzilo mi o podklad pod same panele. czyli co miedzy panele i wylewke?

----------


## sebanseban

Proszę o pomoc. 
Przebrnąłem przez 3/4 tego temtu ale sprawa jest dla mnie nie cierpiąca zwłoki.
Piec gazowy jednofunkcyjny ogrzewa co i cwu z zasobnikiem.
Gorny poziom to głównie grzejniki i jedna petla podłogówki na RTLu.
Dolny poziom to 3 grzejniki i rozdzielacz z 10 petlami podłogówki.
Podłogówka na dole z podmieszaniem na ręczym zaworze 3d z pompką sterowaną temperaturą na zasilaniu podłogówki.
Schemat typowy: z pieca do zaworu 3D, druga odnoga zaworu 3D z powrotów, wyjście zaworu 3d do pompki i na rozdzielacz.
Moje pytania są nastepujące:
1. Czy ten układ mieszający powinien mieszac zasilanie z powrotu z podłogówki tylko, czy też z całego układu?
2. Czy na drugiej odnodze, dochodzacej do zaworu 3D z powrotów układu, nie powinno byc zaworu zwrotnego?
Gdy go nie ma, ustawiając zawór mieszający na np. 50%/50% i temperaturę zasilania podłogówki jest taka, ze pompa nie działa, to czy piec nie jest w jakims tam stopniu bypasowany?
Piec to DieDietrich i jak mu na powrocie przyjdzie gorąca woda to przestaje grzac i tylko pompuje wode.
Będę wdzięczny za podpowiedzi.

----------


## william.bonawentura

> No to ja chyba biję wszystkich. Pompa Leszno , 1 bieg czyli pobór mocy 20 Watt, z.


Według instrukcji 25W. Ale "przebijam". Mam w podłogówce pompę 25POr40 na I biegu z kondensatorem 2,2uF w szereg. 13W.

----------


## kasia_bv

Dziękuje kemot_73 za wypowiedź. 
Czyli 15cm na dole, hmm obawiam się że tyle nie wejdzie  :sad: 
Pod chudziakiem jest 10cm styropianu potem folia i beton na to znów folia czarna styropian (ile wejdzie, ale około 10cm) folia alu i rureczki.
Niestety moje majstry musieli gdzieś zgubić metr i wylewki chudziak-owe mają rożne poziomy w różnych pomieszczeniach.
Będę musiał przez to kombinować z grubością styropianu aby wyrównać powierzchnie.
Napisałeś aby pominąć garaż i zostawić go nieogrzewany? ale czy przez to nie będę wychładzał pomieszczenia powyżej i obok?
Co z kotłownią? jej też nie zaopatrzyć w podłogówkę? tam jest takie małe w/c więc nie wiem jakie będą tam temperatury gdy  na przykład w zimie będzie -25

Możecie powiedzieć czym sugerować się w umiejscowieniu rozdzielaczy i ich ilości?

----------


## czechu77

Właśnie jestem w trakcie układania podłogówki - chciał-niechciał pętle wychodzą mi po 100m +/- 5m więc w miarę równe - nie będzie trzeba skręcać na rozdzielaczu. Jaką pompę mam kupić do takiego układu? Czy 25-40 wystarczy?

----------


## Piczman

> Jaką pompę mam kupić do takiego układu? Czy 25-40 wystarczy?


Powinna wystarczyć .

----------


## czechu77

Ok. Dzięki Piczman. Jeszcze jedno pytanie. Pętli podłogówki będę miał 10, zakładając przepływ na poziomie 1litr/min./pętle i delte temp. zasilanie-powrót 5 st. to jaką moc będzie generować moja podłogówka? Mi wychodzi 5,8kW ale nie jestem pewien obliczeń...

----------


## czechu77

Mój błąd - moc policzyłem dla przepływu 1000l/godzine
mpoplaw - nie wiem ile stopni będzie tracić podłogówka - to na razie nie ma znaczenia. Chodzi tylko o fakt, że znając przepływy i delte temp. mogę obliczyć chwilowe zapotrzebowanie na moc cieplną dla mojego budnynku

----------


## cruz

> Jaką pompę mam kupić do takiego układu? Czy 25-40 wystarczy?


Dobre bo Polskie czyli LFP EFEKTA ,moc regulujesz bezstopniowo od 9W.
http://www.lfp.pl/typy/dom_ogrod,efekta

----------


## slawek1980

witam
planuje wykonać podłogówkę 7 obwodów po ok 90 m
zastanawiam się czy pompa 25-40 znajdująca sie w układzie pompowo mieszającym ją uciągnie czy lepiej wymienić ją na 25-60

----------


## czechu77

> Dobre bo Polskie czyli LFP EFEKTA ,moc regulujesz bezstopniowo od 9W.
> http://www.lfp.pl/typy/dom_ogrod,efekta


Właśnie EFEKTA jest moim faworytem. Chyba najlepszy stosunek cena/jakość

----------


## sebanseban

Nikt nie pomoze/wyjasni?

----------


## rutino78

Witam. 
Niedługo instalatorzy będą rozkładać mi podłogówkę. Dom ogrzewany w 100% podłogowo, ogrzewanie "ekogroszkiem".
Instalator mnie trochę zdziwił, mianowicie chce ogrzewać także kotłownię i spiżarnię. Czy faktycznie jest taka potrzeba?
http://images35.fotosik.pl/712/5a99a021384dd398med.jpg
sorry za słabą jakość rzutu, lepszego linka w tej chwili nie mam. Kotłownia to pomieszczenie w lewym górnym rogu, do niego przylega spiżarnia.
I jeszcze garderoba (takie malutkie coś w środku budynku), instalator nie widzi potrzeby ogrzewania tegoż. Czy on dobrze widzi?  :smile: 
I jeszcze jedno, czy ma sens osobna pętla dla wiatrołapu?
Thanks from the mountains!

----------


## Piczman

Jeśli da Ci na wszystko osobne petle to nie widzę problemu . Zamykasz i gotowe .
Kotłownię na pewno bym zrobił, co do spiżarki to niekoniecznie .
Garderoba obowiązkowo, może być z innym pomieszczeniem połączona .

----------


## monika.KIELCE

Nie wiem jak kotły na ekogroszek (w sumie też mają jakąś elektronikę) ale gazowe maja w instrukcji/gwarancji zapis, że można je montować w pomieszczeniach o temp. nie mniejszej niż ileśtam stopni - chyba koło 15 mam w moim. Więc dla spokoju ogrzewanie kotłowni zrobić, żeby w razie czego serwis nie powiedział: "zepsuło się, bo było w kotłowni za zimno". A zawsze można zakręcić. 

Spiżarka z zasady ma być chłodniejsza, więc bym odpuściła. Garderoba - w tym wypadku nie ma dużego znaczenia, ja bym dała - ubranka będą cieplejsze  :smile:

----------


## Piczman

> Spiżarka z zasady ma być chłodniejsza, więc bym odpuściła. Garderoba - w tym wypadku nie ma dużego znaczenia, ja bym dała - ubranka będą cieplejsze


Tu bym się bardziej kierował temp. podłogi i związanym z nią komfortem .

----------


## Regut1

> Kotłownię na pewno bym zrobił, co do spiżarki to niekoniecznie .


Mam piec na ekogroszek i nie ma potrzeby dogrzewania kotłowni. Sam piec nigdy nie będzie 100% zaizolowany, podobnie jak rurki do instalacji, przyłącze kominowe, komin.  U mnie w największe mrozy w "nieogrzewanej kotłowni" z otwartą zetką powietrza do spalania było ponad 10st. C. Obok był nieogrzewany garaż gdzie temeratura spadła do 4-5st C. Moim zdaniem nie ma sensu robić dodatkowego ogrzewania dla kotłowni a ewentualne braki (jeżeli nawet będą) uzupełnisz sobie ściągajac otuline z izolacji rurek zaislania.

----------


## Piczman

Za 5 lat zmienisz źródło ciepła na takie które nie generuje strat do pomieszczenia to pożałujesz tych paru stówek więcej które mogłeś wydać w bardzo pożyteczny sposób  :big grin: 

Ja nie zrobiłem  ,,,   :bash:

----------


## kemot_73

> Dziękuje kemot_73 za wypowiedź. 
> Napisałeś aby pominąć garaż i zostawić go nieogrzewany? ale czy przez to nie będę wychładzał pomieszczenia powyżej i obok?
> 
> Możecie powiedzieć czym sugerować się w umiejscowieniu rozdzielaczy i ich ilości?


Ja garaż mam odciety od reszty budynku 15cm styro na suficie i 10n ścianie wspólnej - na razie jest OK
Rozdzielacz najlepej jakoś centralnie na kondygnacji, pamiętaj żeby w przypadku jak masz róznice poziomów podłóg na kondygnacji (jakies półpięnterka itp) żeby pętle sie odpowietrzały, czyli zeby nie był za nisko

----------


## Regut1

> Za 5 lat zmienisz źródło ciepła na takie które nie generuje strat do pomieszczenia to pożałujesz tych paru stówek więcej które mogłeś wydać w bardzo pożyteczny sposób


Jeżeli "za parę lat" będę coś zmieniał to tak czy inaczej nie obędzie się bez przeróbek instalacji. I wtedy właśnie będe się martwił, jeżeli wogóle będe sie o to martwił  :wink:

----------


## Piczman

Grzejnik dołożysz, podłogówki nie .
Ile Cię to będzie kosztowało ? 100 , 200 zł ?

I nie mów hop , do 5 lat to będziemy ze 2 tyś za tonę węgla płacić ,,,

----------


## Regut1

> Grzejnik dołożysz, podłogówki nie .
> Ile Cię to będzie kosztowało ? 100 , 200 zł ?


Jeżeli przyjdzie  na to odpowiedni czas/potrzeba (jeżeli przyjdzie) i będzie to uzasadnione potrzebami lub ekonomią to tak. Na razie moim zdaniem takiego uzasadnienia nie ma. Ciepło w kotłowni z piecem na paliwa stałe dostarcza sam piec lub inbstalacja. 




> I nie mów hop , do 5 lat to będziemy ze 2 tyś za tonę węgla płacić ,,,


Ok, tak naprawdę nie wiem co będzie za 5 lat i w jakiej cenie będą wtedy pozostałe nośniki (prąd, gaz, olej opałowy i inne), tak żeby zwróciły się nakłady inwestycyjne związane ze zmianą rodzaju ogrzewania. Byc może ekonomiczniej będzie ograniczyć powierzchnie ogrzewanych pomieszczeń.  
Moim zdaniem każda zmiana systemu ogrzewania determinuje koszty i przeróbki przy których wstawienie grzejniczka lub odizolowanie kawałka rurki to pikuś. Jeżeli oczywiście kiedyś zaistnieje taka potrzeba.

----------


## Brass

Czy termometry zamontowane na belkach rodzielacza przydają się do czegoś?
A propo ma ktoś do wypożyczenia albo w dobrej cenie aparaturę do próby ciśnieniowej?
I na koniec czy warto brać droższą rurę PEX/AL/PEX czy może lepiej tańszą PEX/AL/PE-RT?

----------


## kulca

> Czy termometry zamontowane na belkach rodzielacza przydają się do czegoś?


termometry wg mnie to niepotrzebny bzdet, raz że są przylgowe więc różnica rzeczywistej temperatury znaczna, dwa że i tak szafka jest zamknięta więc ich normalnie nie widać.

----------


## Jacekss

> termometry wg mnie to niepotrzebny bzdet, raz że są przylgowe więc różnica rzeczywistej temperatury znaczna, dwa że i tak szafka jest zamknięta więc ich normalnie nie widać.


też tak sądzę, już lepiej zamiast tych termometrów przylgowych kupić sobie pirometr i jak trzeba to sprawdzać jakie są temp na zasilaniu i powrocie; btw. lepiej (bardziej miarodajne) to sprawdzać na PEXach nie złączkach. co do rurek - jaka jest różnica ceny jak nieduża to już lepiej dołożyć i dać PEX-Al-PEX - robisz to na dłuuugie lata

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

Witajcie. Niedługo będę budował własny dom, 
http://www.domplan.pl/Karmelita%202M...lita%202M.html
zastanawiam się nad ogrzewaniem podłogowym. Nie wiem jeszcze czy parter i piętro czy tylko parter a na górze grzejniki. 
Ostatnio dostałem taką ofertę:
Czy to rozsądne cenowo? Będę wdzięczny za jakies podpowiedzi moze coś zmodyfikować? Z góry dziękuję za uwagi.



Sterowanie nie jest wliczone w zestawienie

Koszt ogrzewania podłogowego  15 857,60 zł netto + 2 x układ mieszajacy – 1600 zł netto
Razem *17 457,60 zł netto* +8%VAT

Cena zawiera: 
Szafki podtynkowe lub natynkowe
Izolacje systemową 30 mm
Rurę PERT AL. PE HD – 16 x 2 mm
Spinki do ogrzewania podłogowego 
Folię budowlaną – izolacja przeciwwilgociowa
Taśmy klejące
Dyble
Taśmę brzegową
Łuki
Peszle, 
Rozdzielacz z przepływomierzami, zaworami termostatycznymi i sekcją spustowo odpowietrzającą.

Ułożenie izolacji, ułożenie obiegów grzewczych , montaż szafek, montaż rozdzielaczy, próba ciśnieniowa.

----------


## madric

Wydaje mi się że 4obiegi na jeden salon to za dużo. Rozstaw taki jak proponują większość tutaj daje tylko na łazienki.
Regulatorów masz też więcej niż pomieszczeń w których faktycznie mogły by się przydać. Nie lepije podzielić chatę na strefę np. dzienną z jednym regulatorem z tygodniowym programem, nocną z jednym i łazienki osobnym bo wyższe temperatury muszę być tam cały czas. 
Generalnie przegięcie cenowe, ale może robota tyle kosztuje. U mnie podłogówka na 120m2 wyjdzie jakieś 4,5 - 5tyś (robocizna 0pln). Gdzieś wcześniej podawałem ceny. 
Kuźwa, jeszcze w dodatku 8% czyli nie odzyskasz zwrotu bo firma usługowa go zabierze. pomyśl po co ci regulator w spiżarni/garażu/wiatrołapie?? W spiżarni to logiczne raczej aby było chłodniej :smile: . Pamiętaj że pod jeden regulator można podłączyć kilka siłowników (jak dobrze pamiętam w salusie 4szt) czyli np. 1 regulator na salon i 4siłowniki (jak Oni sobie wyobrażają te regulatory 4szt koło siebie w salonie czy co??? bo widzę że regulatorów wcisneli ci tyle co masz pomieszczeń)

----------


## Jacekss

najlepiej zrobić wcześniej wyliczenia (np. w OZC) aby wiedzieć jakie będzie zapotrzebowanie na energię w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach, a nie tak z czapy dawać gęsto, bo tak lepiej. ogólnie mocno zagęszczone pętle. 
w spiżarni nie wiem czy jest potrzeba ogrzewania, garaż - tu do wyboru czy chcemy mieć tam ciepło czy tylko pow 0 C, zawsze można zrobić rurki i zmniejszyć przepływ. w holu i komunikacji wg mnie wystarczy jak będziemy grzać powrotem z innych pętli, ewentualnie spiąć taki hol z wiatrołapem

----------


## DEZET

Uważam, że się nie przyłożyli do opracowania. Asekuracyjne odległości i ilości obwodów, żeby "wszystko działało". Po co termostat (i siłowniki) w garażu, wiatrołapie? Spiżarnia to samo- w ogóle bym tu nie robił, albo bardzo rzadko. Salon co 10cm? porażka. Najlepiej także moim zdaniem - jak pisano wcześniej podzielić na kilka stref i ze 3-4 termostaty.  A czemu folia budowlana, a nie ta srebrna pod podłogówkę?

----------


## madric

> A czemu folia budowlana, a nie ta srebrna pod podłogówkę?


 bo styro systemowy z folią - "Izolacje systemową 30 mm"

ps. te wszystkie ceny sterownikow/silownikow etc. podajesz w netto a w necie za np. Salusa podobne ceny tylko że brutto 23%. Kup sam materiał - juz na tym bedziesz z pare tyś. do przodu.

----------


## Brass

> I na koniec czy warto brać droższą rurę PEX/AL/PEX czy może lepiej tańszą PEX/AL/PE-RT?


I prawie dałem się zbajerować. Szukałem rury Wavin i na alledrogo znalazłem rury podpisane na dwa powyższe sposoby, w różnych cenach (od 2,40 do 3,50 za mb). Poszperałem i nic nie znalazłem, aby Wavin robił dwie różne rury. Pewnie co bajdziej zachłanni sprzedawcy szukają naiwnych. Swoją drogą w największej w moim miasteczku hurtowni-sklepie instalacyjnym Pan rzucił cenę 4 zł za mb ("Ceny dobrej rury do podłogówki muszą zaczynać się od 4 zł) po rabacie 3,50.

Znalazłem info, że PURMO robi rurę PE-RT/AL/PE-RT. Która będzie lepsza WAVIN PEX/AL/PE-RT czy PURMO PE-RT/AL/PE-RT?

----------


## DEZET

Tu już chyba wybór tylko cenowy, myślę, że podobnej jakości są obie.

----------


## maysee

Witam milych uzytkownikow. Wiem, ze bylo 1mln razy ale wujek google oszukuje i nie pokazuje trafnych wynikow. Otoz, jak oszacowac srednia moc grzewcza z metra podlogowki? Powiedzmy, ze sa na niej panele 10mm (wylewka 7cm a pod nia styro 14cm). Jak zaloze 50W/m2 to bardzo sie przelicze? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## grzeniu666

Może być 2x mniej lub 2x więcej. Powiedzą tabele (np Roth) lub Audytor CO, ale bez rozstawów i temp uzyskasz faktycznie średnią odp. 
Ale przyjmując że klasyczna fachura do ci wszędzie 15cm i popularną temp. więc to 50W raczej spokojnie uzyskasz.

----------


## nilsan

> nie bardzo bo minimum jakie da się wycisnąć z podłogówki to właśnie 50W/m2


A niby co stoi na przeszkodzie, żeby uzyskać np. 30W/m2?

nilsan

----------


## DEZET

> A niby co stoi na przeszkodzie, żeby uzyskać np. 30W/m2?
> 
> nilsan


He, też się nad tym zastanawiam, bo jakby nie patrzeć, to więcej przy wymaganej max temperaturze wody nie da się uzyskać, a regulacja w dół nie jest jakimś problemem.

----------


## nilsan

> elementarne zasady fizyki a konkretnie przekazywania ciepła, nawet maksymalnie rzadkie rozkładanie rurek od podłogówki co 35cm zasilanej wodą +55 i przykrytej drewnem oraz wykładzina R=0,15 m2K/W bez problemu rozgrzeje podłogę do +29,8 stopnia czyli da moc 61W/m2 a dzięki temu temperatura w pomieszczeniu osiągnie bez problemu +24


Ja nie mam problemu zaprojektowaniem podłogówki o wydajności 30W/m2.
Nikt nie każe ci dawać 55*C na zasilaniu OP. Może być np. 35*C.
Oprócz rozstawu rurek gęstość mocy GP możesz regulować wielkością przepływu wody w wężownicach oraz średnicą rur z których są wykonane wężownice. 
W niczym nie podważa to elementarnych zasad fizyki, za to wskazuje na brak ich zrozumienia.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

*mpoplaw*

*Szanowny olimie - oświecona góro.*
Nie pierwszy raz przychodzi mi prostować brednie jakie wypisujesz:




> nie bardzo bo minimum jakie da się wycisnąć z podłogówki to właśnie 50W/m2


Dla mnie dyskusja z tobą z reguły kończy się na udowadnianiu wyższości Świąt Bożego Narodzenia nad Świętami Wielkiej Nocy, a nie na merytorycznej wymianie poglądów. Więc domyśl się czego nie chcę ci udowadniać.

nilsan

----------


## mistalova

Też jestem ciekaw, dlaczego 50W/m2 to minimum? 
Jak dla mnie, to z praw fizyki wynika, że zejść w dół można co najmniej na trzy sposoby - rzadziej rurki, mniejszy przepływ, niższa temp. zasilania.

----------


## Jacekss

> Też jestem ciekaw, dlaczego 50W/m2 to minimum? 
> Jak dla mnie, to z praw fizyki wynika, że zejść w dół można co najmniej na trzy sposoby - rzadziej rurki, mniejszy przepływ, niższa temp. zasilania.


a pewnie że można zejść niżej.. zresztą tabele Rotha czy Kisana też to pokazują "liczbowo"
jak już coś to powinno się planować OP na maks moc ogrzewania a nie minimum, minimum jakie da podłogówka to 0 lub prawie 0  :smile:

----------


## Brass

Właśnie skończyłem rysunki i obliczenia. Wychodzi mi, że potrzebuje około 600 mb rury w 10 obiegach. Wychodzi na to, że najekonomiczniej byłoby zakupić rurę w jednym krążku 600 mb, ale obawiam się o problemy w rozkładaniu rury z takiego dużego zwoju. Pytanie do praktyków: czy jest się czego bać? Planuje rozkładanie podłogówki w dwie osoby. Może jednak lepiej kupić 3 x 200 mb?

----------


## nilsan

> Też jestem ciekaw, dlaczego 50W/m2 to minimum? 
> Jak dla mnie, to z praw fizyki wynika, że zejść w dół można co najmniej na trzy sposoby - rzadziej rurki, mniejszy przepływ, *niższa temp. zasilania*.


To miałem na myśli proponując jej obniżenie z 55*C na 35*C.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> no właśnie nie bardzo potrafię się domyśleć, możesz udowodnić ??


Wszyscy jakoś bez trudu zrozumieli, ty jak zwykle masz problemy w czytaniu ze zrozumieniem.




> bo *maysee* zadał dokładnie takie pytanie, projektuje swoją podłogówkę na 50W/m2 i tego chciał, ja mu odpowiedziałem że dowolną podłogówkę bez żadnego problemu da się rozkręcić do 50W/m2, czyli niewiele się pomyli ze swoją, a cała dalsza część dyskusji to już tylko brednie *nilsan* który jak zwykle nie doczytał o co chodzi, nic nie zrozumiał, jak zwykle wtrąca się do każdej dyskusji z reguły pisząc nie na temat byle tylko pisać i złapać klienta na swoje usługi, i na siłę  wrabia chłopaka w 30W/m2 twierdząc że on mu tak właśnie zaprojektuje
> 
> poniżej oryginalne pytanie i konia z rzędem temu kto w tym tekście wyczyta 30W/m2


Chłopie "*nie idź tą drogą*", bo się publicznie kompromitujesz.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

*mpoplaw*

W przeciwieństwie do ciebie, ja niczego nie pomyliłem.
Projektowa gęstość mocy określa maksymalną wydajność cieplną grzejnika podłogowego dla projektowej temperatury zewnętrznej np. -20*C i projektowej temperatury wewnętrznej np. +20*C. Czy będzie ona wynosiła 30W/m2, czy 80/m2 zależy wyłącznie od projektowego obciążenia cieplnego pomieszczenia z GP, wynikającego z bilansu cieplnego budynku lub dopuszczalnej temperatury posadzki dla danego rodzaju wykładziny (np. deska barlinecka +26*C, terakota +35*C) oraz funkcji pomieszczenia (np. pokój +29*C, łazienka +33*C). Regulacja wydajności cieplnej GP jest zawsze w dół od wartości maksymalnej, a nie w górę.
Projektową gęstość mocy grzejnika podłogowego regulujemy dobierając:
- temperaturę wody na zasilaniu GP,
- wielkość przepływu wody w wężownicy (alternatywnie spadek temperatury wody w wężownicy dT),
- rozstaw rur wężownicy,
- w ograniczony stopniu średnicę rur wężownicy.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

*mpoplaw*

Myślę, że dalsza dyskusja z tobą nie ma sensu, ponieważ na każdy mój post odpowiesz jak wyżej.
Albo będziesz mi udowadniał, że minąłem się z rozumem.
Pisz dalej swoje i zbieraj punkty. 
Może w końcu znajdziesz kogoś, kto przyzna ci rację i zaspokoi twoje rozbujałe ego.

nilsan

----------


## odi69

Witam
a ja mam takie pytanie jaka jest trwałość podłogówki?
Ostatnio usłyszałem że podłogówka działa maks 25 lat, co wydaje mi się dziwne 

A co Wy na to??? :Confused:

----------


## DEZET

> ja nadal nie rozumiem czemu pomyliłeś projektowaną moc grzewczą podłogówki z jej mocą chwilową osiąganą w zależności od potrzeb, wyjaśnij mi
> 
> PS w ramach kompromitowania napiszę rozległe wyjaśnienia specjalnie dla ciebie żebyś łatwiej zrozumiał:
> minimalna moc szczytowa podłogówki dla projektu obciążenia cieplnego pomieszczenia to 50W/m2 przy rozstawie 35cm na drewnie z grubym dywanie i temperaturą wewnętrzną +24
> maksymalna moc szczytowa podłogówki dla projektu obciążenia cieplnego pomieszczenia to 200W/m2 przy rozstawie 10cm na płytkach i temperatura wewnętrzna +18
> 
> tak więc jeśli projektujemy podłogówkę i różnicujemy rozstawy rurek oraz inne parametry to będziemy się przemieszczać właśnie w takich zakresach między 50 a 200 W/m2 projektowanej mocy grzewczej, więc dużo wody w wiśle upłynie zanim *maysee* stwierdzi że mu nie dogrzewa pomieszczeń bo zaprojektował za mało


To ja z tego wnioskuję, że minimum to te 50W, niezależnie od temp. dostarczonej??

----------


## maysee

Panowie przykro mi, ze moje niewinne pytanie tak Was poroznilo. Tam ktos pare postow wyzej zasugerowal mi tabele Kisana i Rotha i o to mi chodzilo. Oczywiscie na ostateczny strumien mocy grzewczej z m2 podlogowki ma wplyw wiele czynnikow (tmp. wody w obiegu, wykonczenie posadzki czy rozstaw rur zasilajacych).

----------


## salata123

Witam. Jeżeli na kotle temp zasilania 40 stopni, to na zasilaniu podłogówki mam 32 stopnie, czy podnieść temp na podłogówkę mogę tylko podnosząc temp na kotle ? Dzięki za odpowiedź.

----------


## madric

> Witam. Jeżeli na kotle temp zasilania 40 stopni, to na zasilaniu podłogówki mam 32 stopnie, czy podnieść temp na podłogówkę mogę tylko podnosząc temp na kotle ? Dzięki za odpowiedź.


A gdzie ucieka ci tyle stopni między kotłem a zasilaniem podłogówki? Tyle to powinieneś wg. tego co piszą inni mieć na powrocie czyli te 32st... przypadkiem nie masz ustawionego zaworu termostatycznego na 32st? jesli tak to wystarczy tam podwyższyć i bydziesz mial wyższą temp.

----------


## salata123

Witam. Dzięki za odpowiedź. Ale.  Głowicę termostatyczną miałem, ale ją wykręciłem i nie pomogło.

----------


## salata123

Ale sobie przypominam że mój wykonawca mówił że pompa mieszające bierze część wody z zasilania a część zimnej chyba z powrotu, czy to jest prawda i czy będą takie spadki temperatury na zasilaniu podłogówki ?

----------


## kulca

czyli musisz mieć zawór mieszający z możliwością regulacji

----------


## nilsan

W przypadku zasilania podłogówki w układzie z pompą mieszającą, temperatura zasilania GP będzie zawsze niższa od temperatury wody kotłowej.
W wariancie zasilania z zaworem 3D może być równa temperaturze wody kotłowej w sytuacji gdy zawór 3D jest w pełni otwarty.
Pomijam rzecz jasna spadek temperatury wody kotłowej związany ze stratą przesyłową na drodze od kotła do zaworu 3D.

nilsan

----------


## salata123

Witam. Nie udało mi się wkleić zdjęć, ale mój rozdzielacz na 6 pętli podłogówki jest standardowy, wygląda tak samo jak na licznych zdęciach tego forum. Po naprawie pieca gdzie serwisant usunął syf z pieca ( kamień ? emalia z zasobnika ? inne coś ) i hydraulik i serwisant stwierdzili że ten syf zatkał system CWU, do obiegu CO to nie miało prawa się dostać ( zresztą filterek przed kotłem zawsze był czysty, nic nigdze się nie blokuje ). W tej chwili wszystko działa bez najmniejszego zarzutu oprócz 1 rzeczy. 5 pętli podłogówki na parterze grzeje idealnie, podłoga równomiernie leciutko ciepła ( przy temp na piecu 38 stopni na zasilaniu podłogówki 32 stopnie - ciągle ten duży spadek temp na zasilaniu podłogówki ) a jedna pętla ( puszczona z tego samego rozdzielacza na parterze ) na piętrze w łazience grzeje źle. Była odpowietrzana. Łazienka jest duża ok 15 m, podłoga wyraźnie zimna nieco cieplejsza w dwóch niedużych miejscch, ale wszędzie zimniejsza niż na parterze. Ponadto wszystkie pętle na parterze są dość mocno zkryzowane. Dzisiaj będę miał kamerę termowizyjną to obejrzę te pętle, może uda mi się zrobić zdjęcia, może są jakieś zatory ?  Pokażę je wykonawcy podłogówki, a jak ktoś szybko pojaśni jak je wkleić  to wrzucę i tu. A co można robić źle w użytkowaniu ?

----------


## nilsan

*salata*

Z tego co napisałeś masz rozdzielacz do OP z pompą w układzie mieszającym.
W tej wersji zasilania będziesz miał taką różnicę temperatur pomiędzy zasilaniem z kotła i zasilaniem GP.
Jest ona najzupełniej prawidłowa.
Twoim problemem jest wężownica pracująca na zasyfonowaniu najprawdopodobniej wykonana z tej samej średnicy rury co reszta wężownic na parterze.
Na dodatek jest ona najkrótszą ze wszystkich wężownic. W niej masz po prostu za małą prędkość przepływu wody. Jeżeli ręką sprawdzisz temperaturę rury powrotnej z tej wężownicy, to w stosunku do pozostałych rur powrotnych będzie ona wyraźnie zimniejsza. Ciekaw jestem jaką masz różnicę temperatur pomiędzy zasilaniem i powrotem na wężownicach. Powinieneś ją móc odczytać z termometrów zamontowanych na rozdzielaczach OP.

nilsan

----------


## grzeniu666

*nilsan*, (nieśmiało zapytam) czy byłoby czymś mega-idiotycznym wyciągnięcie odpowietrznika (od rozdzielacza na parterze) ponad poziom najwyższych pętli? Pasuje mi z pewnych względów rozdzielacz tylko na parterze, a trzy pętle będą na piętrze (generalnie wszystkie osiem prawie równe, ~70m).

----------


## nilsan

*grzeniu*

Zaprojektowałem kiedyś takie rozwiązanie przy ogrzewaniu ściennym dla klienta, któremu nie byłem w stanie wytłumaczyć, że jest to zbędne i póki co przez pięć lat to chodzi, tylko nie wiem czy się jeszcze odpowietrza. Dla swojego spokoju sumienia w wężownicach zapewniłem odpowiednie prędkości przepływu wody.  Generalnie trzeba wężownice na zasyfonowaniu robić na większych prędkościach przepływu wody i wszystko samo ładnie się odpowietrza. Zaprojektowałem wiele takich układów i wszystkie pracują normalnie jak reszta.

nilsan

----------


## grzeniu666

*nilsan*, ja zosiek-samosiek jestem, jeszcze żadnej nie zaprojktowałem, pierwsza i ostatnia (własna) przede mną  :smile:  Wstępny szkic jest, jeszcze przed dokładnymi Audytorami, spróbuję połapać jakoś te przepływy, choć "większa prędkość przepływu" to dla mnie narazie dość szerokie określenie  :wink:  Mam nadzieję że ostatecznie zadzaiła mi to wystarczająco dobrze. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## salata123

Dzięki NILSAN. Na powrocie temperatura jest około 2 stopnie niższa. Teraz zasilanie mam 32 stopnie powrót 30 Raczej  wszystkie pętle na powrocie w dotyku są chłodne ( no może nie ciepłe ), nie ma dużej róznicy między tymi z parteru i tą z piętra, no może jest ciut chłodniejsza.

----------


## nilsan

*salata*

Różnica temperatur jest ciut mała, powinno być około 5*C.
Na którym biegu masz ustawioną pompę mieszającą?
Czy wszystkie siłowniki są otwarte (jeżeli są zamontowane)?

nilsan

----------


## salata123

Właśnie pomierzyłem temperaturę podłogi. Podłogówka  parteru 26 stopni wszędzie, podłogówka na piętrze 22 stopnie pod prysznicem 25, parkiet nieogrzewany 20 - 21 stopni. Ta kamera nie uwidoczniła biegnących rurek ogrzewania.

----------


## salata123

Tak mam dwa siłowniki na parterze są otwarte, pompka chodzi na najniższym I biegu, na wyższych biegach słychać uciążliwy świst w domu ( ale nie przy pompce )

----------


## nilsan

*salata*

Nie wiem co ci świszcze. Dobrze byłoby jak byś to zlokalizował.
Nie bardzo rozumiem w jaki sposób dwoma siłownikami obsługujesz 6 pętli grzewczych.
Zakładam, że zawór regulacyjny/rotametr w obiegu z wężownicą na piętrze masz w pełni otwarty, dlatego musisz podnieść prędkość obrotową pompy i proporcjonalnie zwiększyć zaworkami regulacyjnymi/rotametrami opory przepływu wody w poszczególnych wężownicach na parterze, żeby zwiększyć prędkość przepływu wody w wężownicy w łazience.

nilsan

----------


## salata123

2 siłowniki bo mogę sobie wyłączyć 1 pętlę w łazience i 1 w kuchni na parterze potencjometrem na ścianie - niepotrzebny bajer. Pętla na górę na maxa otwarta, pętle na dole mocno zmniejszone przepływy. Jak je zamknę całkiem to o ile muszę je otworzyć żeby był minimalny przepływ ? W obrotach klucza imbusowego, pół obrotu, 3/4,  pełny, czy więcej. Najlepiej jakbym nie musiał wrzucać pompki na wyższy bieg bo gwizd który temu towarzysz jest dość upierdliwy. Ale na pewno sprawdzę grzanie na wyższych biegach. A może pomogła by pompka z płynną regulacją ? Naprawdę dzięki za podpowiedzi.

----------


## nilsan

*salata*

Zrób inaczej. Zakładam, że masz rozdzielacz z układem podmieszania firmy KAN-THERM. Skoro nie masz siłowników zamontowanych na pętlach na parterze, za wyjątkiem kuchni i łazienki, to powinieneś mieć założone na górnej belce takie seledynowe plastikowe nakrętki. Nie ruszając nastaw na zaworkach regulacyjnych na dolnej belce, spróbuj za ich pomocą zmniejszyć przepływy w wężownicach, podobnie jak zaworkami regulacyjnymi na dolnej belce rozdzielacza OP, najpierw obracając nakrętką zgodnie z ruchem wskazówek zegara do pełnego zamknięcia zaworu, a następnie odkręcając ją o podobną liczbę obrotów, jaką masz wykonaną na zaworkach na dolnej belce dla danej wężownicy. Przy pełnym zamknięciu zaworku na górnej belce zrób na nakrętce jakiś znacznik lakierem do paznokci, żeby ci było łatwiej liczyć obroty z dokładnością do 0,25 obrotu. W ten sposób równomiernie rozłożysz spadki ciśnień na obu zaworkach w danej wężownicy i nie powinno ci nic gwizdać jak zwiększysz prędkość obrotową pompy. 
Jeżeli jednak będzie gwizdać, to zaworkiem powrotnym od strony zasilania rozdzielacza OP, tym poniżej zaworu termostatycznego z głowicą z kapilarą zakończoną sondą, zmniejsz przepływ w obiegu zasilania rozdzielacza OP (tym po stronie kotłowej), obracając kluczem ampulowym śrubę regulacyjną co 0,25 obrotu w kierunku do zamknięcia zaworu (zgodnym z ruchem wskazówek zegara), aż do ustania gwizdu. Nad śrubą regulacyjną w tym zaworku jest śruba kontrująca, którą należy poluzować płaskim śrubokrętem obracając ją w kierunku przeciwnym do ruchu wskazówek zegara. Zasada regulacji jest analogiczna do tej na zaworkach na dolnej belce, z tą różnicą że tam śruba kontrująca jest na klucz ampulowy, a nie na płaski śrubokręt. Powinno to rozwiązać problem kawitacji na zaworze termostatycznym przy którymś z grzejników, który jest przyczyną gwizdu. Ewentualnie możesz dodatkowo zwiększyć nastawę wstępną na gwiżdżącym zaworze termostatycznym np. z nastawy 3 na 4. Przyczyną gwizdu jest zjawisko kawitacji wywołane sumowaniem się ciśnień dysponowanych w obiegu grzejnikowym, pochodzących od pompy kotłowej i pompy mieszającej w rozdzielaczu OP, które wywołują nadprzepływy wody w grzejnikach.
Jeżeli nie osiągniesz wymaganej temperatury podłogi w wężownicach na parterze, to zwiększaj w nich przepływy tylko regulując nakrętkami na górnej belce. Myślę, że powinieneś zdemontować siłowniki zastępując je nakrętkami i podobną regulację wykonać na wężownicach w kuchni i łazience na parterze.
Twój przypadek jest charakterystyczny dla większości podłogówek robionych metodą na "oko", które jest bardzo trudno wyregulować. Niestety błędy popełniane na etapie projektu są później często nie do naprawienia.

nilsan

----------


## salata123

Dzisiejszej nocy trzymałem pompkę na wyższym biegu, jeszcze nieco przykręciłem dolne pętle i nie było poprawy. Czy ma sens trochę przykręcić główny zawór na szynie powrotu, albo co mi jeszcze przychodzi do głowy to zamienić kolejnością pętle na rozdzielaczu  ( teraz ta na piętro jest ostatnia od pompki ). Jak nie wyreguluje tej podłogówki to zostaje już chyba zamiana grzejnika drabinkowego na zwykły. No i jaszcze poważna rozmowa z wykonawcą, bo jemu chyba skończyły się pomysły co z tym fantem zrobić. Naprawdę duże dzięki.

----------


## nilsan

*salata*

Zmiana kolejności pętli nic ci nie da.
Zmniejszenie przepływu po stronie kotłowej rozdzielacza OP wywołanego większym ciśnieniem dysponowanym pompy mieszającej, wyeliminuje tylko zjawisko kawitacji na zaworach termostatycznych przy grzejnikach.
Spróbuj jeszcze na h24 podnieść o 10-15*C temperaturę wody wylotowej z kotła i wtedy zobacz co się dzieje.
Na zasilaniu podłogówki powinieneś mieć wtedy 40-45*C. Załóż na miejsce głowicę termostatyczną z sondą. Ustaw ją na 45*C. Sonda od głowicy powinna być zamocowana na dolnej belce. Zawór termostatyczny z głowicą pełni funkcję ogranicznika zasilania OP.

nilsan

----------


## salata123

Witam. Ustawiłem na piecu 50* na zasilaniu podłogówki jest 46* na powrocie 34*, chodzi tylko 1 pętla ( dół zakręciłem ). Podłoga nieco cieplejsza, a pod prysznicem gdzie wcześniej była prawie taka jak na parterze to bardzo ciepła. Mi się wydaje że gdzieś w tej pętli musi być jakiś opór który częściowo zamyka światło, czy tak może być i co z tym zrobić. Dzięki za cierpliwość.

----------


## nilsan

*salata*

Jeżeli chodzi tylko pętla na zasyfonowaniu i masz na niej pootwierane na maksa wszystkie zawory, to spadek temperatury na poziomie 12*C ewidentnie wskazuje na jakieś duże opory na drodze przepływu wody w tej wężownicy. Masz do wyboru dwie opcje. 
Pierwsza, to sprawdzić metodą odkrywkową miejsca załamań wężownicy (łuków/kolan) na odcinku tranzytowym tzn. z rozdzielacza w podłogę, z podłogi do pionu, z pionu na płytę grzewczą. W którymś z tych miejsc może być załamana rura wielowarstwowa.
Jeżeli rozstaw rur wężownicy jest 10cm, to możesz mieć również załamania na samej wężownicy grzewczej. Jest to charakterystyczny objaw w sytuacji gdy łuki na rurze wielowarstwowej robi się bez sprężyny do krępowania tego typu rur.
Druga, to zrezygnować z GP na zasyfonowaniu.
Możesz jeszcze spróbować ustawić pompę OP na trzecim biegu i za pomocą opisanej przeze mnie wcześniej regulacji zaworkami na dolnej i górnej belce oraz zaworkiem  powrotnym od strony zasilania rozdzielacza OP, tak wyregulować przepływy w poszczególnych wężownicach, żeby uzyskać zadowalający efekt pracy wszystkich wężownic.

nilsan

----------


## betonpl2

Witam;

Proszę o pomoc w doborze mocy kotła do budynku 220 m2, dół i góra podłogówka, zbiornik na wodę 300 L, ściany zewnętrzne Porotherm 38 cm na klej, docieplenie styropianem 5 lub 10 cm (jeszcze nie zdecydowałem w projekcie docieplenia nie ma), poddasze wełna 20 cm, okna potrójne, nieosłonięty od wiatru.

----------


## swistak81

Jak chcesz dawać 5cm styropianu to lepiej wogóle nie ocieplaj, dozbieraj grosza i wtedy zrób tak jak się powinno robić.
Poza tym - porotherm i 5cm styro chyba nie mieści się z normie, którą nowobudowany domek musi spełniać...

----------


## madric

> Jak chcesz dawać 5cm styropianu to lepiej wogóle nie ocieplaj, dozbieraj grosza i wtedy zrób tak jak się powinno robić.
> Poza tym - porotherm i 5cm styro chyba nie mieści się z normie, którą nowobudowany domek musi spełniać...


to z 38mki wiec +5cm raczej sie mieści

----------


## grzeniu666

> to z 38mki wiec +5cm raczej sie mieści


...tylko po co przy takim "ociepleniu" okna trzyszybowe...?

----------


## Jacekss

sąsiad obok stawiał z ceramiki 30cm to dał 15cm styro .. 5cm ?! jee jakby to było naście lat temu to ok, ale teraz ?

----------


## Brass

Pytanko: Czy połącznie przyłączka - rozdzielacz, uszczelnia się dodatkowo np. teflonem lub pastą i włosiem?

----------


## capriman

Witam, zamierzam robić podłogówke w całym domu, i planuję zamontować 2 rozdzielacze typu 
http://allegro.pl/rozdzielacz-tece-7...188678935.html
jeden na dole drugi na górze. Dodatkowo będzie osobne zasilanie pompą z pieca na groszek do 3 ręcznikowców na małym rozdzielaczu. Na razdzielaczach od podłogówki będą dodatkowo montowane siłowniki elektryczne Salus plus regulatory do poszczególnych pętli.
   Mam pytanie czy taki rozdzielacz z pompą to jest dobre rozwiązanie?

----------


## betonpl2

> sąsiad obok stawiał z ceramiki 30cm to dał 15cm styro .. 5cm ?! jee jakby to było naście lat temu to ok, ale teraz ?


swistak81, grzeniu666, madric
 Zadałem pytanie o moc kotła, a nie o grubość styropianu  :smile:  ale dzięki, już wiem że dam min. 10 cm  :smile:  
Tak w nawiasie to Porotherm Profi 38 cm U=0,35 W/m²K nie wiem jak to się będzie miało ze styropianem 10 cm, ale myślę że będzie ok  :smile:

----------


## betonpl2

[QUOTE=Arturo72;5263709]Nie będzie ok,będzie,żeby było  :smile: [/QUOTE

Żeby było ok, to ile proponujesz ?

----------


## betonpl2

> Ja będę miał ściany zewnętrzne z U=0,13 (silikat 18cm+22cm styro z lambdą 0,032) 
> Ceny energii nie tanieją a budujemy z myślą o przyszłości 
> Ty 38cm+10cm będziesz miał U=0,27 W/m2K a z 5cm nie mieściłoby się w normie i byłoby 0,39 W/m2K


Jaki współczynnik przenikania ma silikat 18 cm ?

----------


## betonpl2

> Nie wiem,za bardzo mnie to nie interesuje bo od dobrego współczynnika jest termoizolacja a nie materiał konstrukcyjny,on ma tylko sprawić,żeby dom się nie zawalił a nie izolować termicznie  
> Silikat ma bodajże 0,49


To u mnie z takim styropianem jak ty dajesz niezły byłby współczynnik  :wink:

----------


## asolt

> Nie wiem,za bardzo mnie to nie interesuje bo od dobrego współczynnika jest termoizolacja a nie materiał konstrukcyjny,on ma tylko sprawić,żeby dom się nie zawalił a nie izolować termicznie  
> Silikat ma bodajże 0,49


Jest kilka rodzajów silikatów, podaj o który Ci chodzi

----------


## betonpl2

> Jest kilka rodzajów silikatów, podaj o który Ci chodzi


Dzięki już się dowiedziałem.

----------


## betonpl2

> Ale za to ściany jak w bunkrze 
> Żaby tak nie było to jest zasada,że materiał konstrukcyjny jak najcięńszy a izolacji jak najwięcej.


To fakt byłyby bardzo grube  :smile:  więc zostanę przy 10 cm styro z dobrym współczynnikiem i musi tak zostać  :wink:  




> Gdyby beton był tańszy to robiłbym z 15cm a on ma lambdę 1


jak to mówią można i szkłem d... podetrzeć  :wink:

----------


## cysiokysio

chłopaki mam szybkie pytanko hydraulik od jutra bedzie działał na budowie. Będzie instalacja na miedzi, ok 120 m2 70% grzejniki reszta podłogówka(kuchnia, łazienka korytarz wiatrołap). Hydraulik chce mi tą podłogówkę zrobić na zaworach termostatycznych. Jestem zielony w temacie doradźcie czy to dobrze czy źle? Zasilanie podłogówki w kuchni mam być z powrotu z grzejnika z salonu.

----------


## Piczman

W takiej konfiguracji może zostać, tu ta podłogówka to raczej dla ciepłej podłogi niż ogrzewania .

----------


## cysiokysio

sugerujesz że może być chłodno? W łazienkach mająbyć dodatkowo tyko drabinki

----------


## Piczman

To czy będzie chłodno to zależy od innych rzeczy .

Prawidłowo zrobione powinno to być na oddzielnym rozdzielaczu i pompie oraz mieszaczu ale to koszty .
Dla paru metrów nie bardzo się kalkuluje .
Dlatego jestem zdania że albo grzejniki albo podłogówka, niestety jednak 90 % inwestorów kombinuje i utrudnia sobie Życie .

Teraz Ty kombinuj, jeśli chcesz optymalnie to 1 tyś ekstra i osobny układ na podłogi  :smile:

----------


## maciek1000000

przeszukalem chyba z dziesiec ostatnich stron i nie moge znalesc nic na temat podlogowki na rurkach roth bo otrzymalem oferte na taki system

rura 5warstwowa, rozdzielacze szafki wszystko jednej firmy , na calosc gwarancja 10 lat

czy jest to system godny polecenia czy lepiej robic instalacje na innych podzespolach , zasilaniem podlogowki bedzie pompa ciepla nibe

przy okazji gosc mi dodatkowo proponowal jakies silowniki zeby ewentualnie dalo sie sterowac temperatura w kazdym pomieszczeniu w cenie okolo 120 zl/sztuka ale stwierdzil ze przy pompie ciepla jest to bez sensu

co sadzicie o firmie roth

----------


## 1950

bardzo dobra firma

----------


## maciek1000000

a da sie jakos poznac w momencie instalacji czy przypadkiem nie placi sie na firme roth a dostaje sie rurki,rozdzielacze i cala reszte od chinczyka?

----------


## 1950

są opisane, Roth,
poza tym, wejdź sobie na stronę Roth`a i możesz tam zobaczyć ich materiały

----------


## Piczman

Ja korzystam z ich tabel do projektowania podłogówki .

----------


## Brass

> Pytanko: Czy połącznie przyłączka - rozdzielacz, uszczelnia się dodatkowo np. teflonem lub pastą i włosiem?


Przypominam pytanko

----------


## Piczman

Masz na myśli łączenie rurki z rozdzielaczem ?

----------


## 1950

> Przypominam pytanko


nie

----------


## Brass

> Masz na myśli łączenie rurki z rozdzielaczem ?


Tak

----------


## Brass

A propo rur firmy ROTH. Mam do wyboru rurę WAVIN za 2,40 mb lub ROTH za 2,86 mb. Warto dołożyć do lepszej? Czy może jest to już bez różnicy?

----------


## sojek1

Czy jest opcja położenia fragmentu wężownicy na ścianie. Czy ktoś już tak wykonywał? Czyli połączenie podłogowego ze ściennym.

Brakuje mi powierzchni w łazienkach i żeby mieć większą moc chciałem zamaist drabinki zrobić kawałek ogrzewania ściennego. 
Problem polega na tym, że aby mieć w miarę równe pętle połączyłbym pętle podłogówki ze ścianą.

Problem odpowietrzenia załatwie odpowietrznikiem.
Normalnie zaprojektował bym na ścianie mniejszą średnicę rurki ale w tym przypadku byłoby to zminejszanie średnicy dla całej pętli.

----------


## RadziejS

> Przypominam pytanko


Czy połącznie przyłączka - rozdzielacz, uszczelnia się dodatkowo np. teflonem lub pastą i włosiem?

I tak, i nie.

Tak - jeśli Twój rozdzielacz posiada gwint wewnętrzny i pętla jest zakończona złączką męską, np. 16xGZ 1/2 - wtedy gwint trzeba czymś uszczelnić (niektórzy deweloperzy robią takie ogrzewanie podłogowe - wersja mocno okrojona)

Nie - jeśli masz rozdzielacz z wyjściami do uszczelnień uszczelką gumową, rozdzielacz ma wtedy wkładkę z gwintem zewnętrznym 3/4 a pętla jest zakończona specjalną złączką z GW3/4, zwaną czasami eurokonusem, która jest stożkowa i posiada gumowy oring.

----------


## michal.bdg

Witam,
W kilku watkach przeczytałem ze podłogówka zasilana z powrotu grzejników to zły pomysł ponieważ temp. i tak będzie za wysoka dla ogrzewania podłogowego. A co sądzicie o moim przypadku kiedy objętość tradycyjnych grzejników będzie zdecydowanie mniejsza od podłogówki. 3-4 typowe drabinki w stosunku do ok. 110 m2 podłogówki. Czy to dobre rozwiązanie, czy polecacie coś innego? Początkowo dom ogrzewany paliwem stałym ze względu na brak gazu, w przyszłości być może PC. 
-z góry dziękuję za wszelkie wskazówki 
                                 Michał

----------


## nilsan

Nie kombinuj tylko zrób jak Bóg przykazał, czyli na rozdzielaczu OP z podmieszaniem.
Masz na tyle dużą powierzchnię OP, że to ci się później zwróci w kosztach eksploatacji ogrzewania płaszczyznowego.
Podcieranie d...py szkłem zawsze się źle kończy.

nilsan

----------


## Brass

Dzięki za konkretną odpowiedz. Teraz wiem, że mam przypadek 2, więc nie muszę uszczelniać.

----------


## robdk

Tym bardziej, że drabinki można puścić z tego samego rozdzielacza co podłogówka  :wink: 
Do suszenia ręczników spokojnie wystarcza.

----------


## olorider

Witam. Opiszę krótko pewną ciekawostkę dotyczącą szczelności rozdzielaczy. Może się komuś przyda.
Zakupiłem jakiś rok temu, na aukcji dwa rozdzielacze na parter i piętro, 9 i 6 obwodów. Kompletne rozdzielacze, z rotametrami, eruokonusami itd.
Za robienie instalacji zabrałem się dopiero tej zimy, i doszedłem właśnie do etapu rozkładania pętli. Rozdzielacze już zamontowane, rurki podciągnięte do kotłowni. 
Coś mnie tknęło, żeby sprawdzić szczelność rozdzielaczy. Zaślepiłem co było trzeba, pozakręcałem zawory na rozdzielaczach i nabiłem ciśnienie powietrzem. Okazało, się, że powietrze ucieka, po sprawdzeniu wodą z płynem, bańki szły spod prawie wszystkich zaworków, oraz nypli, w które wchodzi eurokonus. Po rozkręceniu, tych połączeń, okazało się, że tam jest oring który to ma uszczelniać. Oring miał grubość 2,5. Powymieniałem wszystkie oringi na takie o grubości 3mm i po problemie. Szczelne jest teraz. Koszt trzydziestu kilku oringów to ok 10 zł. Więc nie reklamowałem już tych rozdzielaczy,  bo więcej miałbym zachodu z ich demontażem. 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## salata123

Witam. Ostatnio pisałem o moich problemach z podłgówką. Sprawdziliśmy przepływy przez poszczególne pętle, okazały się takie same. Wymienił w końcu wykonwca gwiżdżącą pompkę na nową i wszystko działa na razie OK. Tak więc mieszkałem 2 sezony grzewcze z niesprawnym kotłem i podłogówką. Dzięki za pomoc w rozwiązywaniu mego problemu, mam nadzieję że już tylko radość mieszkania w sprawnym domu. Pozdrowienia.

----------


## DEZET

Dobrze by było, gdybyś co jakiś czas wrzucał info o działaniu instalacji, chociaż teraz będzie coraz trudniej, bo mamy już wiosnę i oby jak najszybciej skończyło się dogrzewanie domu.

----------


## Liwko

Bardzo proszę o pomoc w rozstrzygnięciu pewnego sporu w tym temacie http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...lacja-poprawna
Kto ma racje?

----------


## Brass

Zamówiłem rozdzielacze, które mają podejście z prawej strony:



A w skrzynkach mam podejścia z lewej strony:



Mogę oczywiście odwócić rozdzielacz:



Tyle tylko, że zawory spustowe wychodzą wtedy z tyłu. Jeśli obróce je o 180 stopni, czy to rozszczelni rozdzielacz? A może zamieniać zawór miejscami z pierwszym termozaworem i rotomierzem?

----------


## 1950

przekręć korki z lewej strony na prawo

----------


## CityMatic

> Tyle tylko, że zawory spustowe wychodzą wtedy z tyłu. Jeśli obróce je o 180 stopni, czy to rozszczelni rozdzielacz? A może zamieniać zawór miejscami z pierwszym termozaworem i rotomierzem?


Ja to zawsze takie "coś" rozkręcam, niekiedy są braki uszczelek, niekiedy zbyt małe oringi albo brak
 jakichkolwiek uszczelek przy okazji dostosowuje do własnych potrzeb.
Później po skręceniu uszczelnienie jest bardziej pracochłonne.

----------


## cysiokysio

> To czy będzie chłodno to zależy od innych rzeczy .
> 
> Prawidłowo zrobione powinno to być na oddzielnym rozdzielaczu i pompie oraz mieszaczu ale to koszty .
> Dla paru metrów nie bardzo się kalkuluje .
> Dlatego jestem zdania że albo grzejniki albo podłogówka, niestety jednak 90 % inwestorów kombinuje i utrudnia sobie Życie .
> 
> Teraz Ty kombinuj, jeśli chcesz optymalnie to 1 tyś ekstra i osobny układ na podłogi


no to kombinuje i aby zminimalizować koszty chcę to zrobić samemu tylko potrzebuję waszej pomocy :smile: 
oto rozkłąd pomieszczeń:
czy dobrym pomysłem jest to zrobienie tego na dwóch sekcjach(wiatrołap/kuchnia i korytarz/łazienka)?
czy mogę zastosować pomkę cyrkulacyjną LESZNO 15PWr14C?
jakie zastosować odstępy między rurkami?
jakby ktoś narysował mi jak ułożyć rurki było by fajnie.
Pomożecie?

----------


## Piczman

Kup zwykłą pompę CO i rozdzielacz 4-obwodowy i nie kombinuj .
Zrób każde pomieszczenie na osobnym obwodzie, wiatrołap i łazienka rurki co 10 cm, korytarz i kuchnia co 15 cm .
To tak w ciemno nie znając zapotrzebowania .
Układ ślimakowy , pex fi 16 np. purmo lub Vavin .

Ewentualnie to podmieszanie możesz na termostatycznym zaworze 3-drogowym wykonać i regulować ręcznie .
Jeśli stała temp. z kotła to może być nawet ręczny zwykły mieszacz .

----------


## cysiokysio

czyli trzebaby to zrobić tak:


czy może coś prościejszego dla tak małych obwodów?

----------


## nilsan

Ten schemat jest nieprawidłowy i to nie będzie działać.

nilsan

----------


## Liwko

> Ten schemat jest nieprawidłowy i to nie będzie działać.
> 
> nilsan


Brawo ekspercie za pomoc!

----------


## nilsan

> Brawo ekspercie za pomoc!


Czekam aż mu *olimpy* pomogą.

nilsan

----------


## Liwko

> Czekam aż mu *olimpy* pomogą.
> 
> nilsan


A elita nie może?

----------


## nilsan

Może, ale nie musi.

nilsan

----------


## Liwko

> Może, ale nie musi.
> 
> nilsan


To po co zabiera głos?

----------


## 1950

och *nilsan* ,
weź mu pomóż, przecież producenci nie wiedzą co produkują,
w podręcznikach i u Recknagla, też nie wiedzą, jak wygląda układ mieszający,
pomóż mu,

please,

ale nie uciekaj później, jak się okaże że mijasz się z prawdą, 
jak chociażby w wątku o oddychaniu ścian pod styropianem i o tych strugach wody które spod niego płyną

----------


## nilsan

Ja nie uciekam, tylko chwilami mam dosyć dyskusji z ludźmi odpornymi na wiedzę i argumenty, a bicie piany mnie nie interesuje.
W tym schemacie trzeba zasilanie OP wpiąć bezpośrednio na króciec zasilający kotła, albo pompę CO przełożyć za miejsce włączenia zasilania OP w obiegu kotłowym.
A koledze *Słodowemu* polecam przeczytanie tekstu z mojej stopki.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> To po co zabiera głos?


No właśnie, skoro nie ma się nic do powiedzenia.

nilsan

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> W tym schemacie trzeba zasilanie OP wpiąć bezpośrednio na króciec zasilający kotła, albo pompę CO przełożyć za miejsce włączenia zasilania OP w obiegu kotłowym.


Qrcze, nie rozumiem. A dokładnie tak samo chcę zrobić u siebie. Na mój gust, na schemacie brakuje tylko zaworów zwrotnych.

----------


## cysiokysio

czyli tak

lub tak?


Powiedzcie mi jeszcze jak wpiąć bojler?

----------


## madric

Ja bym wpiął tak

Paweł a po co Ci te zawory. IMHO Jeden na pewno potrzebny jest do zasilania cwu. Do grzejników i podłogówki nie potrzebne bo po co. W każdym obiegu jest pompka która powoduje że ruch odbywa się tylko w jednym kierunku a kiedy jest wyłączona to pewnie już śpisz i piec wygaszony :smile:  a wąskie średnice rur + wyłączona pompka, powoduje nie zbyt dobre warunki do grawitacji. Jak się nie mylę, był tutaj kiedyś problem z takim schematem w praktyce, ktoś ładnie miał zrobioną kotłownie ale nie działało i okazało się że pompki miały ("chyba" - nie pamiętam dokładnie) różne wydajności i powodowały różne ciśnienia. ps. Nilsan powinien pamiętać, bo radził tamtemu gościowi :smile: .

----------


## nilsan

> czyli tak
> Załącznik 108469
> lub tak?
> Załącznik 108470
> 
> Powiedzcie mi jeszcze jak wpiąć bojler?


*madric* narysował poprawnie, tylko w miejsce zbędnego zaworu zwrotnego w tej konfiguracji wstawiłbym zawór termostatyczny z głowicą termostatyczną z kapilarą zakończoną sondą, którą należy włożyć do tulei zanurzeniowej w zasobniku CWU.

nilsan

----------


## madric

> *madric* narysował poprawnie, tylko w miejsce zbędnego zaworu zwrotnego w tej konfiguracji wstawiłbym zawór termostatyczny z głowicą termostatyczną z kapilarą zakończoną sondą, którą należy włożyć do tulei zanurzeniowej w zasobniku CWU. nilsan


 Faktycznie zaworu tam nie trzeba (on powinien być po stronie CWU-sorki) A z tym termostatycznym fajna sprawa nie pomyślałem. Będzie ładował wtedy kiedy trzeba

mpoplaw: z tego co pamiętam to nasz Netbet :smile:  ma podłogówkę wszędzie. Mpoplaw. Czy możesz napisać wg. ciebie dlaczego na zdjęciu podanym powyżej są aż dwa ZZ?
pozdrawiam

----------


## nilsan

*mpoplaw* & *1950*




> Mpoplaw. Czy możesz napisać wg. ciebie dlaczego na zdjęciu podanym powyżej są aż dwa ZZ?


Też jestem bardzo ciekaw odpowiedzi na to pytanie ze strony bądź co bądź *olimpów FM*. Czy będzie jak zwykle ogonek pod siebie i chodu bo ktoś się o coś konkretnie zapytał?

nilsan

----------


## cysiokysio

> Faktycznie zaworu tam nie trzeba (on powinien być po stronie CWU-sorki)


A mi się wdaje że jednak ten zawór jest tam potrzebny, bo gdyby go nie było to jak piec wygaśnie to grawitacja zadzia i grzejniki będą wychładzać bojler. Czy nie będzie tak ?

----------


## madric

> A mi się wdaje że jednak ten zawór jest tam potrzebny, bo gdyby go nie było to jak piec wygaśnie to grawitacja zadzia i grzejniki będą wychładzać bojler. Czy nie będzie tak ?


 To co miałby zrobić ten zawór to zrobi wg. mnie różnicowy + pompka. Skutecznie utrudni grawitację. 
Grzejniki nie ochłodzą choćby dlatego że i tak musi obieg, czyli przejść przez piec i powyższe przeszkody

----------


## netbet

> poniżej link do usera który ma już działający i przetestowany w praktyce układ dokładnie taki jak narysowałeś, tyle że na najprostszych częściach 
> *
> 
> *


oj tam zaraz z najprostszych :cool: ...weź no...

..ale fakt - instalacja chodzi bez zarzutu... nie ma tam żadnej zbędnej rzeczy...

na zdjęciu jest jeden zawór zwrotny i jeden odcinający z filtrem.
spróbuj wymienić pompę bez jednego z nich  :big grin:  i nie spuszczać wody z układu

----------


## cysiokysio

> To co miałby zrobić ten zawór to zrobi wg. mnie różnicowy + pompka. Skutecznie utrudni grawitację. 
> Grzejniki nie ochłodzą choćby dlatego że i tak musi obieg, czyli przejść przez piec i powyższe przeszkody


no właśnie nie, według mnie przy takim podłączeniu bojlera jak na rysunku tylko że bez ZZ to zrobi się obieg pomijający pompkę, piec i różnicowy.

----------


## madric

> no właśnie nie, według mnie przy takim podłączeniu bojlera jak na rysunku tylko że bez ZZ to zrobi się obieg pomijający pompkę, piec i różnicowy.


 I w tedy i teraz jest podobnie tylko pod inny trójnik podłączone. kwadraty oznaczają trójniki. wszystko idzie przez piec 
..

Masz racje Netbet ale wg. mnie raczej powinno się wstawić kulowe w tych celach, choćby po chłopsku ZZ (z sprężynkami) stanowią dodatkowe opory co za tym idzie zwiększoną moc pompki. Co prawda w zwykłych są tylko 3 biegi i pewno nie widać różnicy, chyba że będzie na pograniczu biegów, ale już w auto dopasowującej się do obciążenia np. LPF maxima może dać to kilka/kilkanaście watów więcej zużycia.

----------


## nilsan

To może teraz ja parę słów komentarza.
Zawór zwrotny w obiegu zasilania zasobnika jest zbędny z dwóch powodów.
Po pierwsze przepływ zwrotny w tym układzie nie jest możliwy ponieważ zablokuje go zawór różnicowy lub pracująca pompa CO.
Po drugie przepływ grawitacyjny nie jest również możliwy ze względu na zasyfonowanie układu zasobnik instalacja CO.
Po trzecie nawet jakby wystąpił, to kierunek przepływu będzie zgodny z kierunkiem otwierania ZZ i sprężynka w zaworze go nie powstrzyma.
Natomiast w tym układzie zawór ZZ powinien być zamontowany w gałęzi za pompą CO.

Sprawę zaworu ZZ w gałęzi mieszającej zaworu 3D ESBE na razie nie skomentuję inaczej niż tak, że jest to kompletna bzdura do potęgi *n*, gdzie n = nieskończonści. Czekam na opinię *olimpów FM*. Jak się nie doczekam, a jestem przekonany, że tak będzie, to wtedy wyjaśnię dlaczego tak jest.

nilsan

----------


## Liwko

Cały nilsan. Koleś pilnie szuka pomocy a ten szuka zwady. Ogarnij się chłopie i pomóż jeżeli umiesz.

----------


## nilsan

> Cały nilsan. Koleś pilnie szuka pomocy a ten szuka zwady. Ogarnij się chłopie i pomóż jeżeli umiesz.


Za oknem wiosna, więc z tą *pilnością* to lekka przesada, a ponieważ jest to najczęściej popełniany błąd przez instalatorów, dlatego dobrze byłoby wysłuchać opinii wszechwiedzących jaśnieoświeconych *olimpów FM*.

nilsan

----------


## Liwko

> Za oknem wiosna, więc z tą *pilnością* to lekka przesada, a ponieważ jest to najczęściej popełniany błąd przez instalatorów, dlatego dobrze byłoby wysłuchać opinii wszechwiedzących jaśnieoświeconych *olimpów FM*.
> 
> nilsan


nilsan, napiszę wprost. Na chu... tu piszesz?

----------


## madric

> po trzecie: Natomiast w tym układzie zawór ZZ powinien być zamontowany w gałęzi za pompą CO.
> nilsan


 Nilsan po trzecie odnosi się do pierwszego zdjecia czy drugiego, przypuszczam że drugiego bo w pierwszym jest różnicowy wiec po co tam zz?
Jeśli się go wówczas wstawi to co się dzięki niemu uzyska?

----------


## nilsan

> nilsan, napiszę wprost. Na chu... tu piszesz?


Po pierwsze dlatego, że się na tym znam.
Po drugie dlatego, że chcę poznać opinię ponoć światłych ludzi takich jak *ty* & *1950* & *mpoplaw*, którzy z reguły mają dużo do powiedzenia, a dzisiaj jakoś marnie im idzie. Albo unikają odpowiedzi, albo wypisują teksty bez związku z tematem.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> Nilsan po trzecie odnosi się do pierwszego zdjecia czy drugiego, przypuszczam że drugiego bo w pierwszym jest różnicowy wiec po co tam zz?
> Jeśli się go wówczas wstawi to co się dzięki niemu uzyska?


Mój komentarz odnosi się do wariantu z pierwszego schematu. Zawór różnicowy musi być. Natomiast zawór ZZ powinien być wstawiony w gałęzi z pompą CO  (kotłową), bocznikującej zawór różnicowy. Zapobiegnie on przepływowi zwrotnemu poprzez gałąź z pompą.

nilsan

----------


## Liwko

> Po pierwsze dlatego, że się na tym znam.
> Po drugie dlatego, że chcę poznać opinię ponoć światłych ludzi takich jak *ty* & *1950* & *mpoplaw*, którzy z reguły mają dużo do powiedzenia, a dzisiaj jakoś marnie im idzie. Albo unikają odpowiedzi, albo wypisują teksty bez związku z tematem.
> 
> nilsan


nilsan, ja nigdy nie zrobiłem instalacji tymi "ręcami". Natomiast mam mózg, który potrafi czasami zareagować jak widzi prostą instalację opartą na podlogówce i spartoloną przez instalatora. Na siłę próbuje się często wcisnąć inwestorowi coś, co jest mu nie potrzebne, a za co można zgarnąć dodatkową kasę. I na to się właśnie nie godzę.

----------


## x5d

ale kocioł. ja chyba zrezygnuje z ogrzewania  :wink: . a tak resumując, to lepsze podłogowe czy grzejniki?

----------


## netbet

> Zawór różnicowy musi być. Natomiast zawór ZZ powinien być wstawiony w gałęzi z pompą CO  (kotłową), bocznikującej zawór różnicowy. Zapobiegnie on przepływowi zwrotnemu poprzez gałąź z pompą.
> 
> nilsan


nilsan... tak to powinno być zrobione?

----------


## Liwko

> ale kocioł. ja chyba zrezygnuje z ogrzewania . a tak resumując, to lepsze podłogowe czy grzejniki?


Podłogówka po całości (sprawdzone na własnych kościach). Jeżeli tak zrobisz, to wyjdzie i tanio i przyjemnie :wink:

----------


## nilsan

> nilsan, ja nigdy nie zrobiłem instalacji tymi "ręcami". Natomiast mam mózg, który potrafi czasami zareagować jak widzi prostą instalację opartą na podlogówce i spartoloną przez instalatora. Na siłę próbuje się często wcisnąć inwestorowi coś, co jest mu nie potrzebne, a za co można zgarnąć dodatkową kasę. I na to się właśnie nie godzę.


Ja tego nie robię, bo i tak wszystko drogo kosztuje inwestora, kiedy kompletuje system grzewczy.
Pozostawiam mu natomiast opcję wyboru spośród kilku rozwiązań, pokazując wady i zalety każdego z nich.
Więc jeśli do mnie pijesz, to daruj sobie komentarze w stylu *mpoplaw'a* lub *Piotrek42*.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> nilsan... tak to powinno być zrobione?


Tak.

nilsan

----------


## Liwko

> Więc jeśli do mnie pijesz, to daruj sobie komentarze w stylu *mpoplaw'a* lub *Piotrek42*.


To zacznij wreszcie pomagać. A jeżeli nie masz racji w tym co piszesz (a często nie masz, i się zaraz nie obrażaj), to zastanów się nad argumentami innych. A nie że twoje musi być zawsze na wierzchu.

----------


## nilsan

> ale kocioł. ja chyba zrezygnuje z ogrzewania . a tak resumując, to lepsze podłogowe czy grzejniki?


Odpowiedź na to pytanie nie jest taka prosta na jaką z pozoru wygląda.
Po pierwsze podłogówki nie należy stosować wszędzie, ponieważ ogranicza swobodę aranżacji wnętrz.
Meble niestety ekranują promieniowanie podczerwone, dlatego nie projektuje się ich w małych sypialniach, gdzie większość powierzchni podłogi jest zasłonięta przez łóżko i szafki.
Po drugie sama podłogówka np. w łazienkach może być niewystarczającym źródłem ciepła na pokrycie strat bilansowych.
Po trzecie nie pod każdym rodzajem wykładziny podłogowej stosowanie podłogówki ma sens itd.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> To zacznij wreszcie pomagać. A jeżeli nie masz racji w tym co piszesz (a często nie masz, i się zaraz nie obrażaj), to zastanów się nad argumentami innych. A nie że twoje musi być zawsze na wierzchu.


W zasadzie ten tekst odnosi się wyłącznie do ciebie. 
A czy mam rację czy nie, to ocenią forumowicze, a nie ty.

Poza tym cóż ja innego robię?

nilsan

----------


## Liwko

Jeżeli meble mają nóżki to żaden problem. Do łazienek można dołożyć drabinki zasilane jako osobne pętle podłogówki. Jeżeli jakiś materiał podłogowy nie pozwala na zainstalowanie ogrzewania podłogowego, to można w tym pomieszczeniu zrobić ogrzewanie ścienne. Można też przewymiarować grzejniki i wszystko zasilać niskotemperaturowo.

----------


## Liwko

> W zasadzie ten tekst odnosi się wyłącznie do ciebie. 
> A czy mam rację czy nie, to ocenią forumowicze, a nie ty.
> 
> Poza tym cóż ja innego robię?
> 
> nilsan


Tak, masz rację nilsan, masz rację. Dyskusja z tobą już dawno straciła sens.
Bez odbioru.

----------


## madric

no przecież panowie zawsze w sypialni pod łóżkiem można zastosować folię aluminiową paroizolacyjną, ponoć bardzo dobrze odbija promieniowanie podczerwone. :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  
mpoplaw: no ale zazwyczaj rozmawiamy o max 28mm i to na dość krótkim odcinku. Czy w takiej rurze możliwa jest twoja koncepcja?

----------


## nilsan

> Tak, masz rację nilsan, masz rację. Dyskusja z tobą już dawno straciła sens.
> Bez odbioru.


Nareszcie!!!!!

Ale po chwili zastanowienia jakoś nie bardzo mogę w to *bez odbioru* w twoim wydaniu uwierzyć.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> Jeżeli meble mają nóżki to żaden problem.....


No właśnie, że nawet wtedy jest problem, bo dalej występuje ekranowanie i tylko podłoga trochę mniej się nagrzewa.
A w podłogówce chodzi o to, żeby nagrzewały się sufit i ściany, bo od nich dopiero rozgrzewa się powietrze na drodze przewodnictwa cieplnego w warstwie przyściennej/przysufitowej. Promieniowanie podczerwone emitowane z GP nie rozgrzewa bezpośrednio samego powietrza wewnątrz pomieszczenia. Ale ty masz przecież *mózg*, to pewnie o tym wiesz.

nilsan

----------


## Liwko

Tak mam mózg i mam podłogówkę w sypialni i meble na łóżkach. Zajmują ponad połowę powierzchni. Do tego mam w tej sypialni jeszcze grubą i włochatą wykładzinę. Więc jak nie wiesz to nie pier...

----------


## nilsan

> Tak mam mózg i mam podłogówkę w sypialni i meble na łóżkach. Zajmują ponad połowę powierzchni. Do tego mam w tej sypialni jeszcze grubą i włochatą wykładzinę. Więc jak nie wiesz to nie pier...


No właśnie i to pisze człowiek, który ma doradzać innym jak prawidłowo wykonać i eksploatować OP.
I jak tu się dziwić, że od razu mam włochate myśli na twój temat.  :yes: 

nilsan

----------


## Liwko

> No właśnie i to pisze człowiek, który ma doradzać innym jak prawidłowo wykonać i eksploatować OP.
> I jak tu się dziwić, że od razu mam włochate myśli na twój temat. 
> 
> nilsan


Ty teoretyzujesz (jak zwykle), ja to mam sprawdzone organoleptycznie. Podłogi nie powinno się zastawiać tylko w wypadku kabli grzewczych, przy wodnej ten problem jest marginalny.

----------


## nilsan

> Ty teoretyzujesz (jak zwykle), ja to mam sprawdzone organoleptycznie. Podłogi nie powinno się zastawiać tylko w wypadku kabli grzewczych, przy wodnej ten problem jest marginalny.


Przecież ty podobnież masz tylko *mózg*. Innych organów nie stwierdzono. Dlatego nic nie możesz sprawdzić organoleptycznie, bo jak piszesz nic "tymi ręcami" nigdy nie zrobiłeś.
A tak na poważnie to bzdury wypisujesz.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

O widzę, że kolega *mpoplaw* się ożywił, to może tak odpowiedziałby na konkretne pytanie kolegi *madric'a*, zamiast enigmatycznego rozpisywania się na temat już dawno wyjaśniony:




> *mpoplaw:* z tego co pamiętam to nasz Netbet ma podłogówkę wszędzie. Mpoplaw. Czy możesz napisać wg. ciebie dlaczego na zdjęciu podanym powyżej są aż dwa ZZ?
> pozdrawiam


nilsan

----------


## madric

No właśnie chciałem wezwać do uspokojenia i wrócić do tematu, bo temat znowu prawie zaciera sie :sad:

----------


## Liwko

> A tak na poważnie to bzdury wypisujesz.
> 
> nilsan


W którym momencie?

----------


## nilsan

> W którym momencie?


Na przykład pierwsze z brzegu:




> Tak mam mózg i mam podłogówkę w sypialni i meble na łóżkach. Zajmują ponad połowę powierzchni. Do tego mam w tej sypialni jeszcze grubą i włochatą wykładzinę.





> Podłogi nie powinno się zastawiać tylko w wypadku kabli grzewczych, przy wodnej ten problem jest marginalny.


nilsan

----------


## nilsan

No co jest *mpoplaw* zwykle tryskasz fontanną wiedzy i argumentów. Źródełko ci wyschło czy co?

Eeee tam, pewnie chłopak poszedł porozum do głowy i prędko nie wróci, albo kaganek oświecenia wiaterek mu zdmuchnął, a w najbliższym kiosku akurat zapałek zabrakło.

nilsan

----------


## Liwko

Posłuchaj trollu. Podałeś tylko moje cytaty. Jeżeli uważasz że piszę głupoty to się do nich odnieś. Miało być na nóżkach nie na łóżkach, ale chyba nie o to ci chodzi? Napisz wreszcie jakiś sensowny post!!!

----------


## nilsan

Przecież się odniosłem w każdy możliwy sposób tj. merytorycznie i ironicznie.

nilsan

----------


## Liwko

> Przecież się odniosłem w każdy możliwy sposób tj. merytorycznie i ironicznie.
> 
> nilsan


Kup sobie siodło nilsan.

----------


## nilsan

> Kup sobie siodło nilsan.


Świetny pomysł paru osłów już mam.

nilsan

----------


## Liwko

> Świetny pomysł paru osłów już mam.
> 
> nilsan


Mówisz o swojej rodzinie?  :big lol:

----------


## nilsan

> Mówisz o swojej rodzinie?


A to już cios poniżej pasa.

nilsan

----------


## Liwko

> A to już cios poniżej pasa.
> 
> nilsan


Sam napisałeś "parę osłów już mam"  :big grin:

----------


## kemot_73

A Panowie to w jakimś konkursie na ilość BZDURNYCH OFF Topiców startujecie - moze na ubitą ziemie sie wybierzecie i przestaniecie zasmiecac to forum  :big grin:

----------


## Liwko

Masz rację kemot_73. Prosiłem tylko tego pana, by pomógł inwestorowi bez żadnych wycieczek do olimpów forum (durne określenie forumowiczów odnośnie ilości postów). Tylko tyle chciałem od niego (można to sprawdzić).
W moim wypadku EOT

----------


## Beata&Slawek

Tytuł tego tematu powinien brzmieć: problemy wychowacze - jak uniknąć błędów.

Nilsen jeszcze apropo napowietrzania domów z wentylacją grawitacyjną po początkowym entuzjazmie naszły mnie pewne wątpliwości. Na które zresztą naprowadził mnie twój post. Napisałeś, że stosowałeś te rozwiązanie w domu z kominkiem, a co się stanie jeśli kominek nagrzeje pomieszczenie i zechcemy skręcić grzejnik lub automatyka zrobi to za nas? Nie spowoduje to przy niskiej temperaturze zamarznięcia?

----------


## nilsan

> Tytuł tego tematu powinien brzmieć: problemy wychowacze - jak uniknąć błędów.
> 
> Nilsen jeszcze apropo napowietrzania domów z wentylacją grawitacyjną po początkowym entuzjazmie naszły mnie pewne wątpliwości. Na które zresztą naprowadził mnie twój post. Napisałeś, że stosowałeś te rozwiązanie w domu z kominkiem, a co się stanie jeśli kominek nagrzeje pomieszczenie i zechcemy skręcić grzejnik lub automatyka zrobi to za nas? Nie spowoduje to przy niskiej temperaturze zamarznięcia?


Lesly Nielsen to aktor amerykański, ja niestety takich talentów nie posiadam.

Grzejnik konwektorowy jest dobierany do zapotrzebowania na podgrzane powietrza zewnętrznego do odpowiedniej temperatury niższej od temperatury pomieszczenia. Na wkładce termostatycznej montuje się głowicę termostatyczną z kapilarą zakończoną sondą. Sondę umieszcza się pod grillem, podobnie jak to się robi przy nagrzewnicach powietrza. Steruje ona mocą grzejnika względem temperatury zadanej na głowicy termostatycznej. Ot i cała filozofia.

nilsan

----------


## Beata&Slawek

Napisałem Nilsen ale jeśli chodzi Nielsen to mi się ono zawsze będzie kojarzyło tylko z jedną postacią, Hansem Nielsenem obok Golloba i Ricardssona najlepszy żużlowiec jakiego miałem przyjemność oglądać na polskich i nie tylko torach.

Ok rozumiem.

----------


## nilsan

> i znowu masz problemy z rozumieniem czytanego tekstu, nakieruję ciebie trochę, odpowiedź już padła rano, i dodam jeszcze że każdy oprócz ciebie ją już dawno załapał
> 
> PS nie wiem jak inni ale ja twoje posty kieruję do moderacji, ich miejsce tylko w śmietniku


Pokaż gdzie, bo nie mogę się doszukać. 
A do moderacji możesz zgłaszać, bo mnie to dyndo.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

*mpoplaw*

Żebyś nie miał żadnych wątpliwości o które pytanie chodziło, to przytoczę ci je dzisiaj po raz trzeci:




> *mpoplaw:* z tego co pamiętam to nasz Netbet ma podłogówkę wszędzie. Mpoplaw. Czy możesz napisać wg. ciebie dlaczego na zdjęciu podanym powyżej są aż dwa ZZ?
> pozdrawiam


nilsan

----------


## nilsan

*mpoplaw*

Ty kpisz czy o drogę pytasz?
Odpowiedz na zadane pytanie, albo przyznaj się, że nie masz pojęcia o co chodzi.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> nadal nie rozumiesz ?? nic to, może *madric* ci wytłumaczy


No proszę, coś nowego czyli spychologia stosowana.
Ja chcę żebyś ty mi to jasno wytłumaczył.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

*mpoplaw*

Czyli rozumiem, że jest jak zwykle, konkretne pytanie i mistrz *mpoplaw* zawija ogon pod siebie i chodu, żeby gdzie indziej wypisywać bzdety bez związku z treścią zadawanych pytań. A licznik bije i punkciki się zbiera. Najwyższy czas żeby przestać nadawać takim forumowiczom tytuły wprowadzające bogu ducha winnych czytelników FM w błąd.

nilsan

----------


## Jani_63

> *A w podłogówce chodzi o to, żeby nagrzewały się sufit i ściany, bo od nich dopiero rozgrzewa się powietrze na drodze przewodnictwa cieplnego w warstwie przyściennej/przysufitowej.* Promieniowanie podczerwone emitowane z GP nie rozgrzewa bezpośrednio samego powietrza wewnątrz pomieszczenia. 
> nilsan


 Możesz rozwinąć tą Złotą Myśl
Według Ciebie, jeśli dobrze rozumiem, podłogówka poprzez promieniowanie grzeje sufit, a ten dopiero ogrzewa poprzez przewodzenie powietrze w pomieszczeniu?  :ohmy: 
Jak to Twoje stwierdzenie ma się do modelu temperaturowego pomieszczenia z ogrzewaniem podłogowym?

----------


## surgi22

Rozumiem że w/g nilsana nie można przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym zastosować sufitów obnizanych z płyt styropianowych no bo jak one się biedne nagrzeją od promieniowania i ogrzeją powietrze ??  :eek:

----------


## nilsan

> Możesz rozwinąć tą Złotą Myśl
> Według Ciebie, jeśli dobrze rozumiem, podłogówka poprzez promieniowanie grzeje sufit, a ten dopiero ogrzewa poprzez przewodzenie powietrze w pomieszczeniu? 
> Jak to Twoje stwierdzenie ma się do modelu temperaturowego pomieszczenia z ogrzewaniem podłogowym?


Zanim zaczniesz być kąśliwy, przeczytaj najpierw o czym była dyskusja. Chodziło o ekranowanie promieniowania podczerwonego emitowanego z GP poprzez łóżka i inne meble. Jest sprawą oczywistą że przede wszystkim powietrze ogrzewa się od podłogi, ponieważ tam jest źródło ciepła. Stąd taki, a nie inny rozkład temperatury, tyle że udział w tym procesie biorą również sufit i ściany, których sumaryczna powierzchnia jest wielokrotnie większa od powierzchni podłogi, co w pewnym stopniu rekompensuje niedużą gęstość mocy przejmowaną poprzez powietrze z ich powierzchni. Poza tym ma to również wpływ na temperaturę punktu rosy na powierzchni wewnętrznej przegród zewnętrznych, ponieważ padające na nie promieniowanie podczerwone podnosi temperaturę na ich powierzchni i tym samym eliminuje zjawisko powierzchniowej kondensacji pary wodnej.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> Rozumiem że w/g nilsana nie można przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym zastosować sufitów obnizanych z płyt styropianowych no bo jak one się biedne nagrzeją od promieniowania i ogrzeją powietrze ??


Zanim zaczniesz wypisywać brednie najpierw przeczytaj rozdział o emisji promieniowania w podręczniku z fizyki budowli.
A według ciebie co stoi na przeszkodzie żeby powietrze ogrzewało się od powierzchni samego styropianu na drodze przejmowania ciepła z jego powierzchni, jeżeli miałbyś kaprys wykonać u siebie w domu taki sufit i ściany?

nilsan

----------


## justi_p

Witam
niedawno kupiliśmy domek i niestety okazało się że podłogówka w łazience jest do poprawki. Rurki do podłogówki były na głębokości ok 25cm, skuliśmy całą posadzkę do samego stropu i nie wiem co dalej robić czy wylać jedną warstwę położyć styropian rurki i drugą wylewkę, czy część tego gruzu rozsypać położyć na to styropian rurki do podłogówki i wylewkę 10cm. Ta wylewka którą skułem to był styropian wymieszany z betonem.
Czy może mi ktoś doradzić.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## cysiokysio

wow skoro sama wylewka miała 25cm to aż boję się zapytać jaki gruby jest strop.
Ja na waszym miejscu skułbym tylko 10cm, później położył 4 cm styropianu, podłogówka i na to 6cm wylewki. Tego co niżej bym nie ruszał.
No ale jak już po ptakach to tylko beton(nie musi buś za mocny)styro i wylewka. Gruz może się z biegiem czasu powbijać w styropian  i całość może usiąść powodując pęknięcia i inne takie.

----------


## Jani_63

I kto tu jest kąśliwy... ja wiem co czytam, Ty nie wiesz co piszesz.
Ujmę to tak - pogrążasz się.



> Zanim zaczniesz być kąśliwy, przeczytaj najpierw o czym była dyskusja. Chodziło o ekranowanie promieniowania podczerwonego emitowanego z GP poprzez łóżka i inne meble. *Jest sprawą oczywistą że przede wszystkim powietrze ogrzewa się od podłogi,* ponieważ tam jest źródło ciepła. Stąd taki, a nie inny rozkład temperatury, *tyle że udział w tym procesie biorą również sufit i ściany,* których sumaryczna powierzchnia jest wielokrotnie większa od powierzchni podłogi, *co w pewnym stopniu rekompensuje niedużą gęstość mocy przejmowanych poprzez powietrze z ich powierzchni.*


To napisz jeszcze jak przebiega proces przejmowania energii poprzez promieniowanie przegrody ustawionej prostopadle (ściana) do promiennika (podłoga) i wszyscy będziemy w domu.
Aha, i skoro ściany w/g Ciebie przekazują ciepło powietrzu wnętrza, mniejsza o ten strumień mocy, to jak wyjaśnisz że temperatura ich powierzchni jest zawsze niższa lub równa temperaturze otaczającego je powietrza.
Oczywiście nie mówimy tu o ścianie przejmującej ciepło promieniowania słonecznego poprzez przeszklenia.
Jakoś ciężko mi sobie wyobrazić przekazywanie ciepła z ośrodka o niższej temperaturze do ośrodka o wyższej  temperaturze.
I nie mówimy tu o pompie ciepła.




> Poza tym ma to również wpływ na temperaturę punktu rosy na powierzchni wewnętrznej przegród zewnętrznych, ponieważ padające na nie promieniowanie podczerwone podnosi temperaturę na ich powierzchni i tym samym eliminuje zjawisko powierzchniowej kondensacji pary wodnej.
> 
> nilsan


  :eek: 
No teraz to już żeś pojechał po bandzie.
Punkt rosy na powierzchni przegrody zewnętrznej izolowanej termicznie z zewnątrz w jakich warunkach może wystąpić?
Podaj te wartości, bo poza sauną parową nic innego mi nie przychodzi do głowy.

----------


## Jani_63

> Zanim zaczniesz wypisywać brednie najpierw przeczytaj rozdział o emisji promieniowania w podręczniku z fizyki budowli.
> *A według ciebie co stoi na przeszkodzie żeby powietrze ogrzewało się od powierzchni samego styropianu na drodze przejmowania ciepła z jego powierzchni*, jeżeli miałbyś kaprys wykonać u siebie w domu taki sufit i ściany?
> 
> nilsan


Pojemność cieplna styropianu?

----------


## Jani_63

> Witam
> Rurki do podłogówki były na głębokości ok 25cm, skuliśmy całą posadzkę do samego stropu i nie wiem co dalej robić czy wylać jedną warstwę położyć styropian rurki i drugą wylewkę, czy część tego gruzu rozsypać położyć na to styropian rurki do podłogówki i wylewkę 10cm. Ta wylewka którą skułem to był styropian wymieszany z betonem.
> Czy może mi ktoś doradzić.
> Pozdrawiam


Chciałby poznać tego artystę który rury podłogówki zatopił w styrobetonie i to na głębokości 25cm... brak słów.
O podsypywaniu gruzem zapomnij.
Najlepiej podaj jeszcze raz układ i grubość warstw jakie tam masz.
Jaki to typ stropu i ile masz miejsca po tym kuciu.

----------


## nilsan

> I kto tu jest kąśliwy... ja wiem co czytam, Ty nie wiesz co piszesz.
> Ujmę to tak - pogrążasz się.


Czyżby? A może jest na odwrót?




> To napisz jeszcze jak przebiega proces przejmowania energii poprzez promieniowanie przegrody ustawionej prostopadle (ściana) do promiennika (podłoga) i wszyscy będziemy w domu.


Promieniowanie podczerwone z powierzchni płaskiej rozchodzi się w kącie 180*. Zatem nie ma problemu żeby również docierało do ścian z podłogi.




> Aha, i skoro ściany w/g Ciebie przekazują ciepło powietrzu wnętrza, mniejsza o ten strumień mocy, to jak wyjaśnisz że temperatura ich powierzchni jest zawsze niższa lub równa temperaturze otaczającego je powietrza.


No właśnie w tym rzecz, że w przypadku ogrzewań promiennikowych w tym płaszczyznowych tak nie jest. W tym wypadku temperatura powierzchni wewnętrznych ścian jest zawsze wyższa od temperatury powietrza wewnętrznego.




> Oczywiście nie mówimy tu o ścianie przejmującej ciepło promieniowania słonecznego poprzez przeszklenia.
> Jakoś ciężko mi sobie wyobrazić przekazywanie ciepła z ośrodka o niższej temperaturze do ośrodka o wyższej  temperaturze.
> I nie mówimy tu o pompie ciepła.


A jaka według ciebie jest różnica pomiędzy promieniowaniem podczerwonym emitowanym przez słońce i GP poza oczywiście jego natężeniem?
Również ono nie pada prostopadle na podłogę.




> Jest sprawą oczywistą że przede wszystkim powietrze ogrzewa się od podłogi, ponieważ tam jest źródło ciepła. Stąd taki, a nie inny rozkład temperatury, tyle że udział w tym procesie biorą również sufit i ściany, których sumaryczna powierzchnia jest wielokrotnie większa od powierzchni podłogi, co w pewnym stopniu rekompensuje niedużą *gęstość mocy* przejmowaną poprzez powietrze z ich powierzchni. *Poza tym ma to również wpływ na temperaturę punktu rosy na powierzchni wewnętrznej* przegród zewnętrznych, ponieważ padające na nie promieniowanie podczerwone podnosi temperaturę na ich powierzchni i tym samym eliminuje zjawisko powierzchniowej kondensacji pary wodnej.
> 
> nilsan





> No teraz to już żeś pojechał po bandzie.
> Punkt rosy na powierzchni przegrody zewnętrznej izolowanej termicznie z zewnątrz w jakich warunkach może wystąpić?
> Podaj te wartości, bo poza sauną parową nic innego mi nie przychodzi do głowy.


No jak się ma problemy w czytaniu ze zrozumieniem i braki w wykształceniu, to potem się takie bzdury wypisuje.
Chcesz przykłady, to proszę:
- kuchnie,
- łazienki,
- pralnie, 
- suszarnie.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> Pojemność cieplna styropianu?


A co ma piernik do wiatraka?
Tym razem może ty rozwiniesz tę *Złotą Myśl*.

nilsan

----------


## justi_p

co do kucia to były 2 powody jeden to taki że musieliśmy zmienić ustawienie instalacji a 2 taki że nie byliśmy pewni czy tam podłogówka w ogóle jest. Poprzedni właściciele mieszkali tam ponad rok i grzali- twierdzili że podłogówka jest, my po kupnie grzaliśmy dużo bardziej żeby sprawdzić czy mówią prawdę... po tygodniu porządnego grzania wylewka nadal zimna... po skuciu okazało się ze owszem podłogówka jest ale węże od niej były na głębokości około 25cm, nad nimi jakieś 15cm-20cm styropianu i 5 cm wylewki... ponieważ na tą chwilę mamy góry i doliny... planujemy doliny zalać betonem do gór+styro (grubość w zależności od tego ile miejsca nam zostanie) + folia+ podłogówka + wylewka. Powiedzcie mi jaka jest najlepsza grubość wylewki na podłogówkę 7 cm to dużo/mało? bo różnie czytałam...

----------


## cysiokysio

daje się od 4 do 6 cm oczywiście nie zapomnij o zbrojeniu

----------


## Jani_63

4cm to trochę mało dla jastrychu cementowego, chyba że mowa o wylewce anhydrytowej.
Dla łazianki 6-7cm powinno być idealnie, z tym że przy rozmierzaniu warstw podłogi pamiętaj o grubości posadzki, bo tu różnice mogą być znaczne.





> Czyżby? A może jest na odwrót?
> No jak się ma problemy w czytaniu ze zrozumieniem i braki w wykształceniu, to potem się takie bzdury wypisuje.


Polemika z Tobą to "sama przyjemność"... zawsze lubiłem gości którzy pozjadali wszelkie rozumy i wszem i wobec o tym zapewniali, bo na końcu zawsze się okazywało, że tam gdzie ta wiedza ma być była tylko pustka.
Nie tylko to forum zna takie przykłady




> Promieniowanie podczerwone z powierzchni płaskiej rozchodzi się w kącie 180*. Zatem nie ma problemu żeby również docierało do ścian z podłogi.
> 
> No właśnie w tym rzecz, że w przypadku ogrzewań promiennikowych w tym płaszczyznowych tak nie jest. W tym wypadku temperatura powierzchni wewnętrznych ścian jest zawsze wyższa od temperatury powietrza wewnętrznego.


Między docieraniem, a możliwością przekazania energii jest spora różnica.
Do panela słonecznego położonego równolegle do promieni słonecznych też dociera jakaś część promieniowania... i co z tego wynika? 
Na poparcie twierdzenia, że temperatury przegród pionowych przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym są zawsze wyższe od otoczenia dysponujesz oczywiście jakimiś danymi.




> A jaka według ciebie jest różnica pomiędzy promieniowaniem podczerwonym emitowanym przez słońce i GP poza oczywiście jego natężeniem?
> Również ono nie pada prostopadle na podłogę.


No nie... pod nasza szerokością geograficzną ten kąt zamyka się w przedziale od około 15st do 62st.
Prostopadle to nie jest, ale zawsze więcej niż 0st.
Tak na marginesie moc tego promieniowania odgrywa jednak rolę.




> No jak się ma problemy w czytaniu ze zrozumieniem i braki w wykształceniu, to potem się takie bzdury wypisuje.
> Chcesz przykłady, to proszę:
> - kuchnie,
> - łazienki,
> - pralnie, 
> - suszarnie.
> 
> nilsan


 No coś to tu wymodził.
Podałeś przykłady pomieszczeń w których okresowo może być podniesiona wilgotność powietrza.
Tylko co to ma wspólnego punktem rosy na powierzchni ściany dla stałych warunków bytowych, gdzie wilgotność musiałaby przekraczać 95%.
Ale brnij dalej, brnij... robi się ciekawie




> A co ma piernik do wiatraka?
> Tym razem może ty rozwiniesz tę *Złotą Myśl*.
> nilsan


Już się robi
Sprawdź sobie ciepło właściwe styropianu. Z niego bierze się między innymi pojemność cieplna.
Do tego dołóż sobie strukturę budowy styropianu.

P.S.
Jeszcze kilka takich stwierdzeń jak: 
"wiem ale nie powiem"
"czytać nie umiesz"
"niedouczony jesteś"
o wycieczkach zoologicznych nie wspominając,
a staniesz się ulubieńcem tego forum.

----------


## Liwko

Mylisz się, już się stał  :big grin:

----------


## nilsan

> Polemika z Tobą to "sama przyjemność"... zawsze lubiłem gości którzy pozjadali wszelkie rozumy i wszem i wobec o tym zapewniali, bo na końcu zawsze się okazywało, że tam gdzie ta wiedza ma być była tylko pustka.
> Nie tylko to forum zna takie przykłady.


Rozumiem, że w tym względzie masz na myśli samego siebie.




> Między docieraniem, a możliwością przekazania energii jest spora różnica.


No to bardzo głęboka myśl, niemalże filozoficzna.
Ciekaw jestem jakim cudem jeśli energia dociera do jakiejś płaszczyzny, to nie może być przez nią zaabsorbowana? 
Ale ty zapewne masz jakieś sensowne wytłumaczenie tego fenomenu.




> Do panela słonecznego położonego równolegle do promieni słonecznych też dociera jakaś część promieniowania... i co z tego wynika?


Ano tylko tyle, że w jakiś niezrozumiały dla ciebie sposób, temperatura na powierzchni tego panela mimo wszystko wzrasta.
Cuda panie, cuda.... 

Po czym raczysz pisać:




> No nie... pod nasza szerokością geograficzną ten kąt zamyka się w przedziale od około 15st do 62st.
> Prostopadle to nie jest, ale zawsze więcej niż 0st.


Wyczuwam pewne niezdecydowanie z twojej strony. Może jakaś autorefleksja cię w końcu ogarnęła?
No właśnie od tego kąta zależy ilość energii przekazywana do płaszczyzny na którą pada owo promieniowanie oraz temperatura na jej powierzchni.




> Tak na marginesie moc tego promieniowania odgrywa jednak rolę.


Nigdy nie twierdziłem, że jest inaczej. Natomiast w przypadku ogrzewania płaszczyznowego jest jej wystarczająco dużo, żeby temperatura na powierzchni ścian była wyższa od temperatury powietrza wewnętrznego.




> Na poparcie twierdzenia, że temperatury przegród pionowych przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym są zawsze wyższe od otoczenia dysponujesz oczywiście jakimiś danymi..


Można to stosunkowo prosto policzyć. No ale komuś z twoim poziomem wiedzy nie wypada nawet takiej prostej myśli podsuwać.




> No coś to tu wymodził.
> Podałeś przykłady pomieszczeń w których okresowo może być podniesiona wilgotność powietrza.
> Tylko co to ma wspólnego punktem rosy na powierzchni ściany dla stałych warunków bytowych, gdzie wilgotność musiałaby przekraczać 95%.


Po pierwsze wszystko zależy od konstrukcji (termoizolacyjności) przegrody zewnętrznej. O ile wiem nie wszystkie budynki w Polsce spełniają aktualnie obowiązujące normy termoizolacyjności. Powiedziałbym nawet, że większość ich nie spełnia. Wtedy znaczenie ma temperatura na wewnętrznej powierzchni przegrody zewnętrznej, nawet przy wilgotności bytowej 50-60%, zwłaszcza w miejscach występowania mostków termicznych. 
Po drugie fakt występowania okresowej kondensacji pary wodnej w wymienionych przeze mnie pomieszczeniach, przy innym rodzaju ogrzewania niż płaszczyznowe, można właśnie zneutralizować za pomocą takiego ogrzewania i kondensacja nie wystąpi nawet przy 95% wilgotności względnej powietrza wewnętrznego.




> Ale brnij dalej, brnij... robi się ciekawie
> Już się robi
> Sprawdź sobie ciepło właściwe styropianu. Z niego bierze się między innymi pojemność cieplna.
> Do tego dołóż sobie strukturę budowy styropianu.


No właśnie ciekaw jestem co z tego faktu wynika, bo dalej nie widzę związku ze zdolnością styropianu do przekazywania ciepła do powietrza wewnętrznego na drodze przewodnictwa w warstwie przypowierzchniowej. Ale zapewne zaraz mnie oświecisz.




> P.S.
> Jeszcze kilka takich stwierdzeń jak: 
> "wiem ale nie powiem"
> "czytać nie umiesz"
> "niedouczony jesteś"
> o wycieczkach zoologicznych nie wspominając,
> a staniesz się ulubieńcem tego forum.


Do tego zmierzam wołając na tej bezkresnej pustyni dyletanctwa i pseudofachowości.

nilsan

----------


## autorus

Odnośnie podłogówki to zrobiłem po prostu projekt, (zamówiłem u kolegi z forum). I w sumie mam względnie sprawę rozwiązaną.

----------


## Redakcja

*Prosimy o kulturę dyskusji!!!

*

----------


## nilsan

> *Prosimy o kulturę dyskusji!!!
> 
> *


Ponieważ usunęliście niektóre posty w trosce nie wiem o co, choć wasi moderatorzy mniej ode mnie obwijają w bawełnę w zakresie kultury wypowiedzi, to ja też składam wniosek. 
Proszę o likwidację bzdurnie nadawanych tytułów w funkcji liczby wyprodukowanych postów w stylu:
- olimp forum - oświecona góra,
- najlepszy doradca od energooszczędzania itp.,
ponieważ nijak mają się one do wiedzy posiadanej przez ich nosicieli i wprowadzają w błąd czytelników FM.

nilsan

----------


## Redakcja

Prosimy o rozwagę. Lepiej merytorycznie dyskutować niż brać udział w konflikcie, w którym nie będzie wygranych.

----------


## Elfir

nilsan - wnioski do moderacji składa się w innej częsci forum

----------


## nilsan

Jeżeli satysfakcjonuje was opinia o FM, która głosi, że:
_Jeżeli coś ci doradzą na forum muratora, to zrób dokładnie odwrotnie i wtedy będzie wszystko wykonane dobrze_, to nie mam już nic więcej do dodania w tym temacie, ponieważ ja w swojej naiwności uważałem, że powinno być inaczej.
No ale cóż jak to mówią, to wasze małpy i wasze ZOO.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> nilsan - wnioski do moderacji składa się w innej częsci forum


Wiem, ale akurat na tym wątku mnie administrator FM wkurzył.

nilsan

----------


## autorus

:smile:  Wiec z wyliczeń projektowych wyszło mi 1680mb przewodu 16mm  :smile:  Znaczy się cała masa jak to się mówi  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

ja nie mam takich doświadczeń.

----------


## nilsan

*Elfir*

Ja niestety wręcz przeciwnie, choć zaznaczam, że tylko w tematach na których się znam.
W tych na których się nie znam, z reguły nie zabieram głosu.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> to teraz w trosce o rzetelność wypowiedzi udowodnij swoje słowa na konkretnych cytatach
> 
> ja w rewanżu naszykuję cytaty które w głosowaniu zapewnią ci tytuł największego bajkopisarza tego forum


Na twoim przykładzie można wręcz powieść na ten temat napisać z 8459 rozdziałami. Tylko komu by się chciało i to jeszcze za free.

nilsan

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Dobrze. Wygarnęliście sobie to może teraz konkrety.

Nilsan, liczę na *konkretną* poradę.
Jak powinna wyglądać instalacja z grzejnikami tradycyjnymi i podłogówką, widziana od strony kotła jako jeden obieg?
*Kocioł gazowy, posiada własną pompę. Temperatura czynnika grzewczego zmienna, sterowana sterownikiem pogodowym.*

Cały czas myślałem, że zastosuję taki układ:


Ale teraz nabrałem wątpliwości.
Pompa podłogówki rzeczywiście zawłaszczy  sobie całą wodę i przez grzejniki nie będzie płynęło jej zbyt dużo.

Czy wystarczy ustawić na pompie w kotle wyższy bieg, niż na pompie podłogówki?
W internecie znajduje się wiele schematów, gdzie jedna pompa jest w  kotle (napędzając, de facto, oba obwody), druga na odejściu podłogówki. Znalazłem  jednak także takie schematy, gdzie jedna pompa jest na odnodze  grzejników a druga na odnodze podłogówki. Tyle że takiego układu nie  zrealizuję u siebie, kiedy pompa wbudowana jest w kocioł.

Jeszcze nie liczyłem spadków ciśnienia każdego obwodu, ale czy przy grzejnikach tradycyjnych połączonych z małą instalacją podłogówki (3 x 50m.b. rurki), w praktyce, stosuje się układ napędzany tylko jedną pompą - tą z kotła?

----------


## robdk

Dodam jeszcze, że potrzebny jest jeszcze zawór zwrotny na powrocie podłogówki przed trójnikiem podmieszania. Ponadto pompa podłogówki tłoczy wodę w obiegu wewnętrznym wyznaczonym dla podłogówki i tylko braki temperatury uzupełnia z obiegu kotłowego. Poza stanami ekstremalnymi typu wychłodzona podłogówka praca obiegu podłogówki nie będzie miała wpływu na obwód grzejników.

----------


## nilsan

> Dobrze. Wygarnęliście sobie to może teraz konkrety.
> 
> Nilsan, liczę na *konkretną* poradę.
> Jak powinna wyglądać instalacja z grzejnikami tradycyjnymi i podłogówką, widziana od strony kotła jako jeden obieg?
> *Kocioł gazowy, posiada własną pompę. Temperatura czynnika grzewczego zmienna, sterowana sterownikiem pogodowym.*
> 
> Cały czas myślałem, że zastosuję taki układ:
> 
> 
> ...


Twoje wątpliwości są jak najbardziej uzasadnione. Układ przedstawiony na schemacie nie będzie działał prawidłowo, tyle że zarówno podłogówka jak i grzejniki. 
Po pierwsze podłogówka w istocie odetnie grzejniki.
Po drugie pompa kotłowa wymusi nadprzepływy w zaworze 3D zmieniając kompletnie charakterystykę mieszania i autorytet zaworu.
Prawidłowy sposób podłączenia przesłałem ci na prv.
Praca OP+OG na jednej pompie kotłowej jest teoretycznie możliwa o ile wydajność pompy kotłowej będzie wystarczająca dla pokrycia wymaganych wydajności w obiegach OG i OP oraz  dokonania doboru grzejników na pracę z temperaturą zasilania OP. Osobiście uważam, że przy przewadze ogrzewania OG jest to mało sensowne rozwiązanie i na dodatek mało estetyczne ze względu na konieczność zastosowania bardzo dużych grzejników.

nilsan

----------


## Liwko

Paweł, tylko wrzuć ten schemat co dostałeś na priv od nilsana tu na forum. Żeby ci czasem jakiego babola nie wysłał :smile:

----------


## nilsan

> Dodam jeszcze, że potrzebny jest jeszcze zawór zwrotny na powrocie podłogówki przed trójnikiem podmieszania. Ponadto pompa podłogówki tłoczy wodę w obiegu wewnętrznym wyznaczonym dla podłogówki i tylko braki temperatury uzupełnia z obiegu kotłowego. Poza stanami ekstremalnymi typu wychłodzona podłogówka praca obiegu podłogówki nie będzie miała wpływu na obwód grzejników.


Według ciebie to co niby ten zawór zwrotny ma robić?

nilsan

----------


## robdk

> Według ciebie to co niby ten zawór zwrotny ma robić?
> 
> nilsan


Raczysz chyba żartować?
Przemyśl jeszcze raz.
....
Właśnie jest po to by wydzielić obwód podłogówki od obwodu kotłowego.
Stwierdzenie w poście #3590 że pompa kotłowa wciśnie do podłogówki jest nieprawdziwe.
Spróbuj w rurę zakorkowaną wepchnąć coś taką pompą. Obwód jest wyłączony i nic pompa kotłowa nie zrobi.

Wiele razy się z tobą zgadzam, ale ten prosty układ komplikować nie ma sensu. Tak jak piszę, brakuje tam tylko zaworu zwrotnego który oddzieli obwody.
Jak by coś to tak to działa wszędzie i tak się robi by wydzielić obwody. Nawet w energetyce przemysłowej.

----------


## nilsan

> Raczysz chyba żartować?
> Przemyśl jeszcze raz.
> ....
> Właśnie jest po to by wydzielić obwód podłogówki od obwodu kotłowego.
> Stwierdzenie w poście #3590 że pompa kotłowa wciśnie do podłogówki jest nieprawdziwe.
> Spróbuj w rurę zakorkowaną wepchnąć coś taką pompą. Obwód jest wyłączony i nic pompa kotłowa nie zrobi.
> 
> Wiele razy się z tobą zgadzam, ale ten prosty układ komplikować nie ma sensu. Tak jak piszę, brakuje tam tylko zaworu zwrotnego który oddzieli obwody.
> Jak by coś to tak to działa wszędzie i tak się robi by wydzielić obwody. Nawet w energetyce przemysłowej.


Spróbuj to policzyć, a przekonasz się że nie masz racji.
W normalnej sytuacji pracy zaworu 3D ciśnienie w obiegu po stronie kotłowej powinno być równe spadkowi ciśnienia  na zaworze 3D + opory orurowania, armatury odcinającej oraz kotła bez pompy kotłowej. W sytuacji obecności w tym obiegu pompy kotłowej oraz obiegu OG, ciśnienie dysponowane w tym miejscu będzie równe spadkowi ciśnienia w obiegu OG + na zaworze 3D, czyli około 15-18kPa. Z kolei po stronie OP spadek ciśnienia w gałęzi z zaworem zwrotnym + zawór 3D, będzie równe około 4-5kPa. Jak widać różnica ciśnień po obu stronach gałęzi podmieszania zaworu 3D spowoduje natychmiastowe zamknięcie zaworu zwrotnego, czyli utratę funkcji mieszania poprzez zawór 3D, a chyba nie o to chodzi oraz dalej wymuszenie nadprzepływu poprzez zawór 3D w celu wyrównania różnicy ciśnień i w konsekwencji odcięcie obiegu OG.

nilsan

----------


## robdk

niby racja, ale...
Zawór 3D regulowany jest w funkcji temperatury a nie ciśnienia. Odetnie on wtedy obieg gdy uzyska wymagana temperaturę i otworzy gdy ona spadnie poniżej zadanej. Po prostu będzie się szybciej otwierał i zamykał.
A zawór zwrotny na powrocie zabezpieczy wpychanie w obwód podmieszania cieplejszego powrotu z grzejników co uniemożliwiłoby poprawną regulację temperatury podłogówki.
Oczywiście, można zastosować sprzęgło wodne ale obwód grzejników musiałby mieć także swoja pompę. Tak się robi w przemysłówce, tutaj to armata na muchę.

EDIT:
Oczywiście obwód grzejnikowy musi być zabezpieczony jakimś bajpasem w przypadku gdy sa głowice termostatyczne i by wszystkie odcięły grzejniki.

----------


## mistalova

Nie trzeba czekać... w tej chwili u mnie jest układ taki jak kol. *pawelpiwowarczyk* narysował i wszystko działa idealnie...

PS. żeby było trudniej, to od pewnego czasu wszystkie grzejniki mają głowice termostatyczne a obwody OP siłowniki i nadal wszystko chodzi OK...

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Nilsan, przesłałeś mi schemat, w którym znajduje się zawór oznaczony ZTM (pewnie zawór termostatyczny mieszający) sterowany temperaturą odczytaną z rozdzielacza podłogówki. A mnie chodzi o to, że (moim zdaniem) temperatura podłogówki powinna zależeć *tylko* od temperatury wody zasilającej grzejniki tradycyjne, ewentualnie korygowana temperaturą powietrza w pomieszczeniach ogrzewanych przez podłogówkę.

  Ja rozumiem, że piszecie o układzie, w którym do odnogi podłogówki wpływa woda o stałej temperaturze (ustalanej termostatem), a wydajność samej podłogówki regulowana jest ilością wtłoczonej wody czyli *czasem pracy pompy* na odnodze podłogówki.

Mnie się wydaje, że przy sterowaniu pogodowym, powinno się zastosować takie rozwiązanie, w którym układ (zarówno grzejników tradycyjnych jak i podłogówki) pracuje przez cały czas, a wydajność ogrzewania (w tym także wydajność podłogówki) regulowana jest *temperaturą wody* (pomijam sytuacje skrajne, np. kiedy dolna moc kotła jest zbyt duża, w stosunku do zapotrzebowania, by kocioł pracował przez cały czas).



Chcę uzyskać tryb pracy jak na wykresie DRUGIM.

Poszedłem tropem podanym przez nilsana i znalazłem taki schemat:
http://i42.tinypic.com/6pak3c.jpg
  I o takie coś mi chodzi.

----------


## nilsan

> niby racja, ale...
> Zawór 3D regulowany jest w funkcji temperatury a nie ciśnienia. Odetnie on wtedy obieg gdy uzyska wymagana temperaturę i otworzy gdy ona spadnie poniżej zadanej. Po prostu będzie się szybciej otwierał i zamykał.


A gdzie w tym wszystkim jest regulacyjność zaworu 3D, funkcja mieszania oraz stabilizacji temperatury OP, o autorytecie nie wspomnę. Przecież to działa jak quazi kontrolowany układ wtryskowy, z dużymi amplitudami zmian temperatury zasilania OP, wtrysk wody o temperaturze zasilania OG, a następnie schładzanie wodą powrotną z OP po zamknięciu się zaworu 3D.




> A zawór zwrotny na powrocie zabezpieczy wpychanie w obwód podmieszania cieplejszego powrotu z grzejników co uniemożliwiłoby poprawną regulację temperatury podłogówki.


To akurat zapewnia pompa OP.




> Oczywiście, można zastosować sprzęgło wodne ale obwód grzejników musiałby mieć także swoja pompę. Tak się robi w przemysłówce, tutaj to armata na muchę.
> 
> EDIT:
> Oczywiście obwód grzejnikowy musi być zabezpieczony jakimś bajpasem w przypadku gdy sa głowice termostatyczne i by wszystkie odcięły grzejniki.


Nie potrzebne jest sprzęgło hydrauliczne. Wystarczy ten bypass dać po stronie kotłowej zaworu 3D + zawór równoważący w gałęzi powrotnej pomiędzy bypassem i punktem włączenia powrotu z obiegu OG. Kotły mają wbudowane zabezpieczenia przed ograniczeniem wydajności pompy kotłowej.

nilsan

----------


## mistalova

Jak chcesz układ taki jak w linku to masz tutaj gotowe rozwiązanie:
http://www.beretta.pl/berettapl/web/...4&id_level2=36

----------


## robdk

> Nilsan, przesłałeś mi schemat, w którym znajduje się zawór oznaczony ZTM (pewnie zawór termostatyczny mieszający) sterowany temperaturą odczytaną z rozdzielacza podłogówki. A mnie chodzi o to, że (moim zdaniem) temperatura podłogówki powinna zależeć *tylko* od temperatury wody zasilającej grzejniki tradycyjne, ewentualnie korygowana temperaturą powietrza w pomieszczeniach ogrzewanych przez podłogówkę.
> 
>   Ja rozumiem, że piszecie o układzie, w którym do odnogi podłogówki wpływa woda o stałej temperaturze (ustalanej termostatem), a wydajność samej podłogówki regulowana jest ilością wtłoczonej wody czyli *czasem pracy pompy* na odnodze podłogówki.
> 
> Mnie się wydaje, że przy sterowaniu pogodowym, powinno się zastosować takie rozwiązanie, w którym układ (zarówno grzejników tradycyjnych jak i podłogówki) pracuje przez cały czas, a wydajność ogrzewania (w tym także wydajność podłogówki) regulowana jest *temperaturą wody* (pomijam sytuacje skrajne, np. kiedy dolna moc kotła jest zbyt duża, w stosunku do zapotrzebowania, by kocioł pracował przez cały czas).
> 
> 
> 
> Chcę uzyskać tryb pracy jak na wykresie DRUGIM.
> ...


Schemat to akurat to samo co podałeś na początku - tylko inaczej wyrysowany.
Dla mnie zawór zwrotny dla podłogówki nie w tym miejscu.
Stosując zawór 3D z siłownikiem, możesz sterować podłogówką pogodowo, a pompa w układzie podłogówki chodzi cały czas niezależnie.

I miej na uwadze, że podłogówka ma inną temperaturę zasilania niż grzejniki

----------


## robdk

> A gdzie w tym wszystkim jest regulacyjność zaworu 3D, funkcja mieszania oraz stabilizacji temperatury OP, o autorytecie nie wspomnę. Przecież to działa jak quazi kontrolowany układ wtryskowy, z dużymi amplitudami zmian temperatury zasilania OP, wtrysk wody o temperaturze zasilania OG, a następnie schładzanie wodą powrotną z OP po zamknięciu się zaworu 3D.
> nilsan


Jeśli zawór 3D termostatyczny to zawsze tak działa (otwiera/zamyka) niezależnie w jakim układzie.
Zawór 3D z siłownikiem ustawi takie proporcje że będzie stałe podmieszanie. Oczywiście przy stałej temperaturze zasilania.

----------


## nilsan

> Nilsan, przesłałeś mi schemat, w którym znajduje się zawór oznaczony ZTM (pewnie zawór termostatyczny mieszający) sterowany temperaturą odczytaną z rozdzielacza podłogówki. A mnie chodzi o to, że (moim zdaniem) temperatura podłogówki powinna zależeć *tylko* od temperatury wody zasilającej grzejniki tradycyjne, ewentualnie korygowana temperaturą powietrza w pomieszczeniach ogrzewanych przez podłogówkę.


Zawór ZTM stabilizuje właśnie temperaturę na zasilaniu OP wokół wartości zadanej na głowicy termostatycznej.
Można również zastosować zawór 3D z siłownikiem i wysterować go w funkcji dwóch parametrów tj. zarówno temperatury zasilania OP jak i temperatury pomieszczenia. Wtedy uzyskasz to o co ci chodzi. Natomiast temperaturą wody kotłowej zajmie się pogodówka kotła.

PS
http://forum.muratordom.pl/redirecto...m%2F6pak3c.jpg

To niestety jest również błędne rozwiązanie.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> Jeśli zawór 3D termostatyczny to zawsze tak działa (otwiera/zamyka) niezależnie w jakim układzie.
> Zawór 3D z siłownikiem ustawi takie proporcje że będzie stałe podmieszanie. Oczywiście przy stałej temperaturze zasilania.


No właśnie nie, ponieważ jest to zawór mieszający, zatem pracuje w pełnym zakresie regulacyjnym, a nie tylko ON/OFF. 

nilsan

----------


## robdk

> No właśnie nie, ponieważ jest to zawór mieszający, zatem pracuje w pełnym zakresie regulacyjnym, a nie tylko ON/OFF. 
> 
> nilsan


To nie będzie problemu. Ustawi tyle ile ma podmieszać...

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> Jak chcesz układ taki jak w linku to masz tutaj gotowe rozwiązanie:
> http://www.beretta.pl/berettapl/web/pol/catalog/accessorydetail.jsp?id_accessorio=113&id_level1=4&  id_level2=36


Mógłbym nawet kupić fabryczne rozwiązanie pod mój kocioł - Immergas D.I.M.2. Tyle, że to kosztuje 2 tysiące. Chodzi o ty by zastosować rozwiązanie jak najtańsze.

----------


## Liwko

> Mógłbym nawet kupić fabryczne rozwiązanie pod mój kocioł - Immergas D.I.M.2. Tyle, że to kosztuje 2 tysiące. Chodzi o ty by zastosować rozwiązanie jak najtańsze.


Zrób wszędzie podłogówkę, albo przewymiaruj te kilka grzejników i będziesz miał tanio (w inwestycji i eksploatacji) i przyjemnie :wink:  Jedna pompka i nic więcej.

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> PS
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/redirecto...m%2F6pak3c.jpg
> To niestety jest również błędne rozwiązanie.
>    nilsan


Kurka, przecież to rozwiązanie z oficjalnej strony De Detrich, więc jak rozumiem, rekomendowane przez nich.

Czuję, że im więcej wiem, tym mniej wiem.

OK. Spróbuję od początku. Napiszcie mi o jakim zaworze 3D piszemy.

O takim:


Czy o takim:



Coś mi się wydaje, że ja piszę o zaworze "drugim", Wy o "pierwszym".

----------


## nilsan

> To nie będzie problemu. Ustawi tyle ile ma podmieszać...


Tyle że on nigdy nie będzie mieszał.

nilsan

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> Zrób wszędzie podłogówkę, albo przewymiaruj te  kilka grzejników i będziesz miał tanio (w inwestycji i eksploatacji) i  przyjemnie Jedna pompka i nic więcej.


Grzejniki dobrałem wg  parametrów 55/45/22, więc w stosunku do 75/65/20 są "nieco"  przewymiarowane (n=2,15) plus dołożyłem jeszcze około 15%.
Podłogówki po całości zrobić nie mogę, ponieważ mam już: grzejniki kupione, parkiet kupiony (dąb 22mm).

----------


## nilsan

> Kurka, przecież to rozwiązanie z oficjalnej strony De Detrich, więc jak rozumiem, rekomendowane przez nich.


To są tylko schematy ideowe, a nie gotowe rozwiązania. Na dodatek są z błędami, być może zamierzonymi przez producenta, żeby jednak układy dobierali projektanci, a nie projektantohydraulicy.




> Czuję, że im więcej wiem, tym mniej wiem.


Takie dylematy mają największe umysły współczesnego świata, więc w tym względzie odosobniony nie jesteś.




> OK. Spróbuję od początku. Napiszcie mi o jakim zaworze 3D piszemy.
> 
> O takim:
> 
> 
> Czy o takim:
> 
> 
> 
> Coś mi się wydaje, że ja piszę o zaworze "drugim", Wy o "pierwszym".


W obu przypadkach chodzi o ten sam zawór. Różnica polega tylko na sposobie jego wysterowania.
W pierwszym przypadku jest to zawór 3D z głowicą zintegrowaną, za pomocą której ustawiasz temperaturę zadaną na zasilaniu OP.
Podobnie jak w moim rozwiązaniu, z tym że u mnie głowica termostatyczna jest oddzielnym elementem składowym zaworu 3D. Jest ona wyposażona w kapilarę zakończoną sondą pomiarową temperatury.
W drugim przypadku jest to zawór 3D przeznaczony do pracy z siłownikiem obrotowym wysterowanym w funkcji grupy parametrów np. temperatury zasilania OP i temperatury pomieszczenia. Siłownikiem steruje sterownik naścienny ustalając jego chwilowe położenie (wartość kąta obrotu siłownika).
Ot i cała filozofia.

nilsan

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> (...)Ot i cała filozofia.


Nilsan,  przy sterowniku *pokojowym* rzeczywiście będzie "ot i cała filozofia", ale  przy sterowaniu *pogodowym* typ zastosowanego mieszacza będzie miał  fundamentalne znaczenie.

----------


## nilsan

> Nilsan,  przy sterowniku *pokojowym* rzeczywiście będzie "ot i cała filozofia", ale  przy sterowaniu *pogodowym* typ zastosowanego mieszacza będzie miał  fundamentalne znaczenie.


Temperaturą na wyjściu z kotła steruje zamontowana w nim pogodówka według zadanej krzywej grzewczej w funkcji temperatury zewnętrznej oraz dodatkowo (opcjonalnie po zamontowaniu dodatkowego sterownika) w funkcji temperatury wewnętrznej. Zatem cały wash & go masz w kotle. Dla upartych można również dokładnie w taki sam sposób wysterować niezależnie samą podłogówkę wybierając odpowiedni sterownik naścienny, ale przecież szukasz taniego rozwiązania, więc po co kombinujesz jak koń pod górę.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> Grzejniki dobrałem wg  parametrów 55/45/22, więc w stosunku do 75/65/20 są "nieco"  przewymiarowane (n=2,15) plus dołożyłem jeszcze około 15%.
> Podłogówki po całości zrobić nie mogę, ponieważ mam już: grzejniki kupione, parkiet kupiony (dąb 22mm).


Skoro dobrałeś grzejniki na takie parametry, to choć z głęboką niechęcią, ale przyznam rację *Liwko*, więc wywal to wszystko co jest przed rozdzielaczem OP, zaprojektuj wężownice na parametry 55/45/10*C i odsłużysz tą małą podłogówkę + grzejniki pompą kotłową. Zamontuj na rozdzielaczu OP siłowniki, które wysterujesz w funkcji temperatury w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach, za pomocą regulatorów temperatury pomieszczenia, a na kotle wybierz tryb pracy podłogówka z odpowiednią krzywą grzewczą. Za zaoszczędzone pieniądze dokupisz dodatkowy moduł kotła + sterownik do pomiaru i regulacji w funkcji temperatury pomieszczenia i będziesz miał tanio i funkcjonalnie, zamiast dublować regulację temperaturową.

nilsan

----------


## Liwko

> Skoro dobrałeś grzejniki na takie parametry, to choć z głęboką niechęcią, ale przyznam rację *Liwko*, więc wywal to wszystko co jest przed rozdzielaczem OP, zaprojektuj wężownice na parametry 55/45/10*C i odsłużysz tą małą podłogówkę + grzejniki pompą kotłową. Zamontuj na rozdzielaczu OP siłowniki, które wysterujesz w funkcji temperatury w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach, za pomocą regulatorów temperatury pomieszczenia, a na kotle wybierz tryb pracy podłogówka z odpowiednią krzywą grzewczą. Za zaoszczędzone pieniądze dokupisz dodatkowy moduł kotła + sterownik do pomiaru i regulacji w funkcji temperatury pomieszczenia i będziesz miał tanio i funkcjonalnie, zamiast dublować regulację temperaturową.
> 
> nilsan


Jestem w szoku, nilsan przyznał komuś rację 

Idziesz w dobrym kierunku nilsan, tak trzymać  :smile:

----------


## nilsan

> Jestem w szoku, nilsan przyznał komuś rację 
> 
> Idziesz w dobrym kierunku nilsan, tak trzymać


Podążam za kagankiem oświaty w tym mrocznym tunelu.  :no: 

nilsan

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Powiało optymizmem na święta...

----------


## DEZET

"To są tylko schematy ideowe, a nie gotowe rozwiązania. Na dodatek są z  błędami, być może zamierzonymi przez producenta, żeby jednak układy  dobierali projektanci, a nie projektantohydraulicy."

Całe życie myślałem, że "schemat ideowy" przynajmniej w elektronice, to podstawa tej dziedziny, a tu nagle dowiaduję się, że to nie "gotowe rozwiązania" i jeszcze może być z błędami. To jak działa mój telewizor, zbudowany na podstawie schematu ideowego?  Cuda, cuda...  :wink: 
WESOŁYCH ŚWIĄT !

----------


## nilsan

> Całe życie myślałem, że "schemat ideowy" przynajmniej w elektronice, to podstawa tej dziedziny, a tu nagle dowiaduję się, że to nie "gotowe rozwiązania" i jeszcze może być z błędami. To jak działa mój telewizor, zbudowany na podstawie schematu ideowego?  Cuda, cuda...


A kto w tej chwili sprzedaje telewizor ze schematem? Nawet serwisant nie ma przy sobie schematu, tylko przyjeżdża z modułem na wymianę, albo nowym telewizorem. Przy tak niskich cenach sprzętu RTV oraz powszechnie stosowanej technologii montażu powierzchniowego, inny rodzaj naprawy jest nieopłacalny.
Poza tym zobacz co piszą pod schematami np. w MAKROTERMIE i ATMOSIE. 
W tej chwili to już norma.

_WESOŁYCH ŚWIĄT_

nilsan

----------


## robdk

> Powiało optymizmem na święta...


Paweł - nie mogę wysłać do ciebie prywatnej wiadomości by odpowiedzieć na twoje pytania.

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> Paweł - nie mogę wysłać do ciebie prywatnej wiadomości by odpowiedzieć na twoje pytania.


Ups. Sprawdzę skrzynkę. Jeśli możesz, prześlij na adres: pawelpiwowarczyk[at]gazeta.pl

----------


## ewa__77

witam,
mam ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym domu zasilane pompą ciepła powietrze-powietrze. Grzało całą zimę (pierwszy sezon). Wyłączylismy jakiś miesiac temu. Teraz włączylismy i okazało się ze w podłogówce brak wody. Czy ktoś ma pomysł co się mogło stać? Nigdzie nie widać było żadnej wody na podłodze jest jeszcze wylewka tylko bez kafli i parkietu. Instalacja z rur PE nigdzie nie łączona na pętlach.

----------


## Jacekss

a nie pompą powietrze-woda ?

----------


## wibart

Witam
W całym domu bede miał podłogówkę.. dlatego planuje ja sam położyć.
rury beda prawdopodobnie ROTH 17 x-pert s+. Czy to prawda ze układa sie je trudniej niż alu/pex? Nie wiem czy nie porywam sie na zbyt trudne zadanie  :smile: 
Sprawa pilna, proszę o jakąs rade.
wibart

----------


## PliP

*Poszukuję prostego programu do obliczenia zapotrzebowania poddasza na ciepło.*
Chodzi dokładnie o wyliczenie rozstawu rurek w podłogówce na poddaszu użytkowym
- Ściana kolankowa 1W Porotherm (1m wysokości)
- Ściany szczytowe 1W Porotherm
- dach 15+10cm wełny (ocieplenie od murłaty po kalenicę)
- sufit 30 cm wełny
- podłoga na stropie monolit 15cm styro + 4 cm wylewki.
- powierzchnia 125m2
- kubatura - 350m3.

Nie rozważamy podziału pomieszczeń itd.
Chodzi tylko o poglądowy rozstaw rurek, a tym samym o ich ilość.

----------


## Kubaman

Witam

usiłowałem przebrnąć przez cały wątek, ale nie było to możliwe na raz. Może odpowiedź się w nim znajduje, ale proszę o wyrozumiałość, nie sposób tego przetrawić na raz.

Pytanie jest takie. Robię samemu 100% podłogówki w domu o powierzchni podłogi 200m2 (poza łazienkami, tam daję maty el.). Nie mam ani jednego grzejnika - w łazienkach drabinki elektryczne, czyli nie mam układu mieszającego. Mam 12 obiegów na parter i piętro. Czy należy rozdzielić układy i zastosować dwa mniejsze rozdzielacze, czy można to ciągnąć na jednym 12 krotnym rozdzielaczu umiejscowionym na parterze?

Ewentualna odpowiedź pociąga następujące kwestie:
- jeśli jeden rozdzielacz na parterze, to chyba mogą być problemy z odpowietrzeniem układu ( wyłącznie pełne pętle, zero złączek po drodze) dla piętra
- jeśli dwa to chyba mogą wystąpić problemy z przepływami - jak podłączyć rozdzielacze by chodziły "równo", czy jest wymagana osobna pompa dla każdego podukładu?  

z góry dziękuję za pomoc

----------


## autorus

kolego, powiem tak, zamow sobie projekt, to na prawde kosztuje grosze. Bedziesz mial wszystko poobliczane i sam to sobie polozysz.

----------


## bajcik

Co wy myślicie o takim pomyśle:

W skrzynce zamiast stosować jeden rozdzielacz na wszystko, to stosujemy dwa rozdzielacze, mały i duży. Mamy po kolei:
1. rury zasilające/powrotna
2. mały rozdzielacz 2sekcyjny na łazienkę + grzejnik drabinkowy
3. zawór (na zasilaniu), przedłużka (na powrotach)
4. duży rozdzielacz, na resztę  kondygnacji.

Co zyskujemy? Latem jak chcemy podgrzać samą łazienkę możemy sobie zakręcić zawór pomiędzy rozdzielaczami, odpalić pompkę i grzana byłaby tylko łazienka.

Wiem że można pozakręcać zaworki, ale te wolałbym użyć przy wstępnej regulacji a potem ich nie dotykać.

----------


## Liwko

A czym będziesz grzał? Jeżeli PC to w tym momencie przydał by się dodatkowy bufor bo inaczej cykle będą zbyt krótkie (zbyt dużo start-stopów). U siebie zastosowałem dodatkowe grzałki w drabinkach, jednak dość rzadko ich używam bo nie ma zbytnio potrzeby.

----------


## bajcik

kocioł -> bufor -> mieszacz -> podłogówka więc nie powinno być tego problemu.

Pytanie do tych co mieszacze mieli w rękach: czy takie połączenie dwóch przez zaworek i przedłużkę to rutyna czy trzeba się nakombinować?

----------


## Liwko

> kocioł -> bufor -> mieszacz -> podłogówka więc nie powinno być tego problemu.


Ale jaki kocioł?
Moim zdaniem przerost formy nad treścią. Straty na buforze będą większe niż grzanie okresowe zwykłymi grzałkami.

----------


## Kubaman

> kolego, powiem tak, zamow sobie projekt, to na prawde kosztuje grosze. Bedziesz mial wszystko poobliczane i sam to sobie polozysz.


Aleś kolego pomógł, że tak powiem. Policzone mam, projekt sam wykonalem, pytam o techniczne rozwiązanie rozdzielacza, np. w kwestii odpowietrzenia układu. Wątek zdaje się jest taki: podłogówka samemu..?

----------


## autorus

to było do kolegi powyżej. Odnośnie odpowietrzenia było, trzeba szukać.

----------


## Liwko

> Witam
> 
> usiłowałem przebrnąć przez cały wątek, ale nie było to możliwe na raz. Może odpowiedź się w nim znajduje, ale proszę o wyrozumiałość, nie sposób tego przetrawić na raz.
> 
> Pytanie jest takie. Robię samemu 100% podłogówki w domu o powierzchni podłogi 200m2 (poza łazienkami, tam daję maty el.). Nie mam ani jednego grzejnika - w łazienkach drabinki elektryczne, czyli nie mam układu mieszającego. Mam 12 obiegów na parter i piętro. Czy należy rozdzielić układy i zastosować dwa mniejsze rozdzielacze, czy można to ciągnąć na jednym 12 krotnym rozdzielaczu umiejscowionym na parterze?
> 
> Ewentualna odpowiedź pociąga następujące kwestie:
> - jeśli jeden rozdzielacz na parterze, to chyba mogą być problemy z odpowietrzeniem układu ( wyłącznie pełne pętle, zero złączek po drodze) dla piętra
> - jeśli dwa to chyba mogą wystąpić problemy z przepływami - jak podłączyć rozdzielacze by chodziły "równo", czy jest wymagana osobna pompa dla każdego podukładu?  
> ...


Może na własnym przykładzie.
Mam dwa rozdzielacze i jedną pompkę 45W na 133m2. Śmiga aż miło.
Wyobraź teraz sobie prowadzenie całej wiązki rurek do góry i z powrotem. Razem będzie pewnie około 10-12 sztuk! Bez sensu. No a o odpowietrzeniu tego sam się domyśliłeś.
Co do drabinek, to możesz je zrobić jako osobne pętle i dodatkowo wpiąć w nie grzałki. Trzeba tylko pamiętać o zaworach odcinających na wejściu i wyjściu drabinki.

----------


## michal_mlody

Witam.

Zastanawiam się nad wykorzystaniem rur plastikowych (takich zgrzewanych jak do wody) jako zasilanie i powrót do rozdzielaczy podłogówki. Dokładnie od zaworu mieszającego termostatycznego do rozdzielacza no i powrót. Zastosował ktoś taką technologię?  :smile:  Co na to eksperci z tej dziedziny?

----------


## Kubaman

> Witam.
> 
> Zastanawiam się nad wykorzystaniem rur plastikowych (takich zgrzewanych jak do wody) jako zasilanie i powrót do rozdzielaczy podłogówki. Dokładnie od zaworu mieszającego termostatycznego do rozdzielacza no i powrót. Zastosował ktoś taką technologię?  Co na to eksperci z tej dziedziny?


dokładnie takie rozwiązanie widziałem u sąsiada, robione przez fachowców. Do mnie jednak nie przemawia, wolał bym już to połączyć jakimś dużym PEXem - bez połączeń, elastyczne, a i rurka trwalsza.

----------


## DEZET

> Witam.
> 
> Zastanawiam się nad wykorzystaniem rur plastikowych (takich zgrzewanych jak do wody) jako zasilanie i powrót do rozdzielaczy podłogówki. Dokładnie od zaworu mieszającego termostatycznego do rozdzielacza no i powrót. Zastosował ktoś taką technologię?  Co na to eksperci z tej dziedziny?


Ja zamierzam połączyć piec z rozdzielaczem rurą Cu 28mm- raptem wyjdzie mi po ok. 5mb na zasilanie i powrót + kilka kolanek.
Solidne i na wieki. Wolę jednak coś porządnego w tym miejscu instalacji.
A powiedz, po co taki układ- dużo taniej to wyjdzie? Czy może inna przyczyna?

----------


## michal_mlody

Cenowo na pewno taniej. Miedź droga strasznie :smile:  Mam trochę więcej tej rury niż 5m. 
Sprzęt posiadam do tych dwóch technologi także tu mnie nic nie ogranicza. Miedź mogę nawet na twardo łączyć :smile: 
Muszę to jeszcze przeliczyć jaka dokładnie różnica wyjdzie pomiędzy tymi materiałami.

----------


## PliP

> *Poszukuję prostego programu do obliczenia zapotrzebowania poddasza na ciepło.*
> Chodzi dokładnie o wyliczenie rozstawu rurek w podłogówce na poddaszu użytkowym
> - Ściana kolankowa 1W Porotherm (1m wysokości)
> - Ściany szczytowe 1W Porotherm
> - dach 15+10cm wełny (ocieplenie od murłaty po kalenicę)
> - sufit 30 cm wełny
> - podłoga na stropie monolit 15cm styro + 4 cm wylewki.
> - powierzchnia 125m2
> - kubatura - 350m3.
> ...



Ponawiam zapytanie  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

PliP- podejrzewam, że takowego prostego nie ma bo dawno by ktoś ujawnił na forum, a odkąd pamiętam to zawsze "żyło" purmo ozc.

----------


## Kubaman

kurczę, wychodzi mi, że mi pompka z kotła (kospel) nie uciągnie takiej długości rur w układzie. Muszę dodać pompkę. Pytanie jest takie: gdzie najlepiej ją dodać, i czy ona nie będzie się 'żarła" z pompką z kotła? Czy taka pompa pracuje na okrągło czy jest jakoś sterowana (jeśli tak to jak to poskładać w systemie 100% podłogówki, bez niepotrzebnego układu mieszającego). Czy np. za mocna pompa może powodować niedogrzewanie wody w kotle, bo będzie za duży przepływ? Temat jest da mnie zupełnie nowy.

----------


## PliP

> PliP- podejrzewam, że takowego prostego nie ma bo dawno by ktoś ujawnił na forum, a odkąd pamiętam to zawsze "żyło" purmo ozc.


A może ktoś policzy bo nigdy w niem nie działałem, a mam wersję 4,0 i 515 stron instrukcji.
Fachowcy podają mi w wycenach rozbieżność w rurkach od 500-900 mb na tą samą powierzchnię.
Dlatego tez chciałbym sam ustalić faktyczne zapotrzebowanie

----------


## DEZET

Poszukaj forumowicza asolt- za "drobną" opłatą zrobi Ci ozc.

----------


## RadziejS

> kurczę, wychodzi mi, że mi pompka z kotła (kospel) nie uciągnie takiej długości rur w układzie. Muszę dodać pompkę. Pytanie jest takie: gdzie najlepiej ją dodać, i czy ona nie będzie się 'żarła" z pompką z kotła? Czy taka pompa pracuje na okrągło czy jest jakoś sterowana (jeśli tak to jak to poskładać w systemie 100% podłogówki, bez niepotrzebnego układu mieszającego). Czy np. za mocna pompa może powodować niedogrzewanie wody w kotle, bo będzie za duży przepływ? Temat jest da mnie zupełnie nowy.


u mnie pompka w kotle Junkers Cerapur Smart "ciągnie" 2 poziomy po ok. 100m2 - łącznie mam z 1400 mb pexa, dwa oddzielne rozdzielacze po 8 lub 9 sekcji, żadnych mieszaczy, nic - tylko sterownik pogodowy.

od kotła miedzią zasilenie do dwóch rozdzielaczy (parter, piętro), dajesz jedną rurkę, potem trójnik i odbicie do pierwszego rozdzielacza a dalej zasilenie do rozdzielacza na piętro. Jeśli będziesz miał mniej więcej zbilansowane opory to przepływy wyregulujesz sobie na rozdzielaczach przy poszczególnych pętlach.

U mnie się sprawdziło w 100%. Jedyne co, to na rotametrach nic nie widać, może przepływ jest zbyt wolny, ale jest ciepło  :Smile:

----------


## asolt

> A może ktoś policzy bo nigdy w niem nie działałem, a mam wersję 4,0 i 515 stron instrukcji.
> Fachowcy podają mi w wycenach rozbieżność w rurkach od 500-900 mb na tą samą powierzchnię.
> Dlatego tez chciałbym sam ustalić faktyczne zapotrzebowanie


Aby prawidłowo dobrać rozstawy rur na początek nalezy zrobic dokladne i rzetelne ozc, nastepnie mając straty ciepła dla poszczegolnych pomieszczeń mozemy dobrac te rozstawy i inne parametry takie jak temp zasilania, przechłodzenie (dT), przepływy itd.
Oprócz strat potrzebne jest okreslenie czy grzejnik podłogowy jest na podłodze na gruncie czy na stropie, jakie bedą temp w pomieszczeniu i pomieszczeniu pod lub nad, grubość izolacji i rodzaj wykonczenia podłogi. Dzięki tym wszystkim danym możemy okreslic najmniejszą mozliwą temp zasilania dla przyjętego rozstawu lub odwrotnie.

----------


## Jacekss

> kurczę, wychodzi mi, że mi pompka z kotła (kospel) nie uciągnie takiej długości rur w układzie. Muszę dodać pompkę. Pytanie jest takie: gdzie najlepiej ją dodać, i czy ona nie będzie się 'żarła" z pompką z kotła? Czy taka pompa pracuje na okrągło czy jest jakoś sterowana (jeśli tak to jak to poskładać w systemie 100% podłogówki, bez niepotrzebnego układu mieszającego). Czy np. za mocna pompa może powodować niedogrzewanie wody w kotle, bo będzie za duży przepływ? Temat jest da mnie zupełnie nowy.


to zależy od ilości pętli i ich długości, jeśli zachowasz odpowiednie reguły dla wykonania podłogówki to spokojnie ci ta pompka pociągnie
u siebie mam Kospela, 11 pętli na 2 kondygnacje, 2 x rozdzielacz, z pieca idzie rurka chyba PEX fi 20 lub 26 i rozdziela sie na parter i piętro, przepływy na pętlach regulują rotametry i to wystarczy, nie ma potrzeby ekstra dławienia przepływu np na rozdzielaczu na parterze

btw. większy przepływ powoduje tylko zmniejszenie dT (zasilanie - powrót), ilość dostarczanej energii będzie taka sama
u siebie mam ustawiony bieg II i wtedy dT mam ok 8C

----------


## asolt

> kurczę, wychodzi mi, że mi pompka z kotła (kospel) nie uciągnie takiej długości rur w układzie. Muszę dodać pompkę. Pytanie jest takie: gdzie najlepiej ją dodać, i czy ona nie będzie się 'żarła" z pompką z kotła? Czy taka pompa pracuje na okrągło czy jest jakoś sterowana (jeśli tak to jak to poskładać w systemie 100% podłogówki, bez niepotrzebnego układu mieszającego). Czy np. za mocna pompa może powodować niedogrzewanie wody w kotle, bo będzie za duży przepływ? Temat jest da mnie zupełnie nowy.


Jezeli moc kotła będzie równa lub większa od projektowego obciązenia cieplnego to za mocna pompa moze jedynie zmiejszyć dT który ma wpływ na moc grzejników podłogowych tzn przy tej samej temp zasilania ta moc sie zwiekszy. Czyli zwiekszając  przepływ musimy nieco zmniejszyć  temp zasilania

----------


## bajcik

> Witam.
> Zastanawiam się nad wykorzystaniem rur plastikowych (takich zgrzewanych jak do wody) jako zasilanie i powrót do rozdzielaczy podłogówki. Dokładnie od zaworu mieszającego termostatycznego do rozdzielacza no i powrót. Zastosował ktoś taką technologię?  Co na to eksperci z tej dziedziny?


Mam zamiar zrobić tak samo. Temperatury tam są dosyć niskie, trzeba pamiętać jedynie o kompensacjach.

----------


## Kubaman

cześć

dzięki za podpowiedzi i wskazówki dla całej trójki  :smile: 

RadziejS, Jackess - wygląda że macie w zasadzie identyczne układy jak jak, taka sama ilość pętli, podobny metraż.
Kurczę, niestety Kospel nie podaje nigdzie parametrów pompy - napisałem do nich z pytaniem ale na razie cisza. Z tego co piszesz Jackess to jednak pociągnie, ja kupuję 18kW by mieć spory zapas i wyrabiać się w II taryfie.

Podłogówkę chce wykonać jak Pan Bóg przykazał - osobne pętle, bez trójników; pętle maksymalnie zbliżone długością (na ile się da), pętle nie dłuższe niż 100mb. Zwijane w ślimaka. Łazienki mi wychodziły zasadniczo inne niż reszta stąd decyzja o ogrzewaniu ich kablami ( a w zasadzie matami grzejnymi). 

Myślę o połączeniu rozdzielaczy PEXem, bo robię sam, a miedzi nigdy nie lutowałem. Z tego co czytam to Jackess masz właśnie tak zrobione. Pytanie tylko mam - jak to się rozdziela na dwa obwody? trójnik? A może wchodzisz PEXem w rozdzielacz a zamiast korka masz wyjście po drugiej stronie na drugi rozdzielacz?

asolt - dzięki za wyjaśnienie, to mi wiele ułatwiło

----------


## Liwko

> Łazienki mi wychodziły zasadniczo inne niż reszta stąd decyzja o ogrzewaniu ich kablami ( a w zasadzie matami grzejnymi).


Nie rozumiem. Rozwiń.

----------


## Kubaman

chodzi o długość pętli i inną temp. Zresztą i tak wolę tam kable z indywidualnym sterowaniem.

----------


## Liwko

> chodzi o długość pętli i inną temp. Zresztą i tak wolę tam kable z indywidualnym sterowaniem.


Możesz zrobić i to i to. Rurki pod spód a kable na nie. To że w łazienkach będą krótsze pętle nie jest jakimś dramatem. Ten jeden krótszy obwód niewiele wpłynie na temperaturę powrotu. Ważne by położyć tam nieco gęściej.

----------


## RadziejS

Widoczny rozdzielacz na parter, przed nim rozwidlenie - trójnik z zasilaniem do górnego rozdzielacza



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Jacekss

@Kubaman

jakby co to masz jeszcze zapas w postaci III biegu (przynajmniej u mnie pompka w Kospelu ma 3 biegi)
można przełączyć, niestety trzeba zdejmować obudowę

co do PEXa do rozdzielaczy to hydraulik za piecem zrobił trójnik i 1 odpływ idzie do rozdzielacza na parter a 2 na piętro, ot i cała filozofia  :smile:

----------


## Jacekss

> Jezeli moc kotła będzie równa lub większa od projektowego obciązenia cieplnego to za mocna pompa moze jedynie zmiejszyć dT który ma wpływ na moc grzejników podłogowych tzn przy tej samej temp zasilania ta moc sie zwiekszy. Czyli zwiekszając  przepływ musimy nieco zmniejszyć  temp zasilania


czyli zwiększając przepływ i zmniejszając dT - w sumie zwiększamy moc podłogówki ?! hm.. jeśli tak to trzeba o tym pamiętać

----------


## Liwko

Układ genialnie prosty. I o to chodzi :wink:

----------


## RadziejS

> Możesz zrobić i to i to. Rurki pod spód a kable na nie. To że w łazienkach będą krótsze pętle nie jest jakimś dramatem. Ten jeden krótszy obwód niewiele wpłynie na temperaturę powrotu. Ważne by położyć tam nieco gęściej.


Popieram. Skoro i tak chcesz maty grzejne zastosować, które "zmieszczą się" w warstwie kleju, to w wylewkę włóż pętlę, daj nieco gęściej (u mniej jest co ok. 8 cm).

W kolejności wg prawdopodobieństwa wystąpienia:
Gdyby było za ciepło - przykręcisz przepływy na rozdzielaczu
Gdyby było za zimno, dogrzejesz kablami, ale sporo zaoszczędzisz bo już jakaś temperatura będzie
Gdyby zaburzało inne pętle - całkowicie zakręcisz i będziesz grzał tylko kablami

Koszt tej dodatkowej pętli jest praktycznie żaden, a uzysk potencjalny jest warty zachodu.

Też starałem się robić równe pętle, ale nie zawsze się da. W rezultacie mam pętle od 70, do 110 i nic złego się nie dzieje.

----------


## autorus

A czy ktoś próbował takiego patentu że dajemy normalnie wodną podłogówkę, natomiast w łazienkach dodatkowo pod płytki w warstwie kleju kable grzejne?

----------


## Liwko

> A czy ktoś próbował takiego patentu że dajemy normalnie wodną podłogówkę, natomiast w łazienkach dodatkowo pod płytki w warstwie kleju kable grzejne?


Ktoś kiedyś pisał, że tak ma i mu się sprawdza.

----------


## autorus

dzięki za info, poważniej podejdę do tematu  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> dzięki za info, poważniej podejdę do tematu


Zgadnij co było częściej używane?
Albo inaczej. Co było bardzo rzadko używane? :wink:

----------


## autorus

no wiadomo, częściej było zwykłe ogrzewanie.  Dla tego sobie to zostawiam na sam koniec , a może żonka się rozmyśli  :smile:

----------


## michal_mlody

> Mam zamiar zrobić tak samo. Temperatury tam są dosyć niskie, trzeba pamiętać jedynie o kompensacjach.


Co masz bajcik na myśli?

----------


## Kubaman

dzięki wielkie za odpowiedzi i zdjęcia!

Dostałem odpowiedź z Kospela, myślę, że może się przydać więc zacytuję.

_Kotły EKCO.LN2p posiadają 6 stopniową automatyczną modulację mocy. Czyli oględnie mówiąc nie załączają się niepotrzebną mocą.

W kotłach EKCO.LN2 w zależności od mocy wstawiane są pompy o różnych paramertach. W mocach do 8kW są pompy UPSO 15-60 firmy Grundfos lub wymiennie RS-15/6-3 firmy Wilo. Powyżej 8 kW są pompy o podnoszeniu 7m UPSO 15-70 lub RS-15/7-3.

_

Dostałem też pliki z danymi technicznymi, ale są one dostępne na stronie producenta pompy więc nie linkuję.

----------


## bajcik

> Co masz bajcik na myśli?


Mam na myśli rozszerzalność termiczną PP równą 0.15 mm/(m*K) co jest dużo w porównaniu do miedzi.
Będzie to pracować - metr rury wydłuży się 6mm przy różnicy 40st. Niby niedużo ale jakiś luz musi mieć.

----------


## bajcik

Jak prowadzić rurki jeśli jest zmiana pozimów?


Ukryć w peszlu pod docelowymi stopniami czy są na to jakies "specjalne" patenty?

edit: dodam że rozdzielacz ma być na wyższym poziomie.

----------


## michal_mlody

Standardowo niektórzy instalatorzy kują w tym betonie (płycie) i przecinają pręty zbrojeniowe  :smile: 

Pomysł przejścia pod stopniami wydaje się być OK.

----------


## zygio

witam wszystkich

w moim domu wykonałem już w całości ogrzewanie podłogowe i chciałbym podpytać się o rozwiązanie kotłowni. 
Pytanie kieruje do wszystkich posiadających ogrzewanie podłogowe z piecem kondensacyjnym. 
Czy podpinać piec bezpośrednio pod podłogówkę czy zastosować mieszacz?
Wybrany przeze mnie piec Vaillant EcoTec posiada min temperaturę zasilania 35. Czy to troszkę nie za dużo jak na podłogówkę. 
Całość ma współpracować z sterownikiem CalorMatic pogodówka oraz z regulatorami pokojowymi.

----------


## CityMatic

> witam wszystkich
> 
> w moim domu wykonałem już w całości ogrzewanie podłogowe i chciałbym podpytać się o rozwiązanie kotłowni. 
> Pytanie kieruje do wszystkich posiadających ogrzewanie podłogowe z piecem kondensacyjnym. 
> Czy podpinać piec bezpośrednio pod podłogówkę czy zastosować mieszacz?
> Wybrany przeze mnie piec Vaillant EcoTec posiada min temperaturę zasilania 35. Czy to troszkę nie za dużo jak na podłogówkę. 
> Całość ma współpracować z sterownikiem CalorMatic pogodówka oraz z regulatorami pokojowymi.


Napisz coś o długości obwodów w tej podłogówce, temperatura nie jest za wysoka(bo chyba tym się martwisz) u mnie jest 100% podłogówki całość ok 960mb w 12 obwodach całość napędzana pompą Junkersa w piecu kondensacyjnym bez układów mieszających itp. Na piecu podczas pracy 54*C
 w domu 21-22*C

----------


## zygio

> Napisz coś o długości obwodów w tej podłogówce, temperatura nie jest za wysoka(bo chyba tym się martwisz) u mnie jest 100% podłogówki całość ok 960mb w 12 obwodach całość napędzana pompą Junkersa w piecu kondensacyjnym bez układów mieszających itp. Na piecu podczas pracy 54*C
>  w domu 21-22*C


 Dwa mieszacze góra (10 sekcji)/dół (14 sekcji) wszystko razem z grzejnikami całość około 1600 metrów rury. Wszystko na jednym obiegu. 
Nie pytajcie czemu tak dużo zastosowałem regułę jak niektórzy na forum rórwnomierne rozłożenie rur.
Rozwiązanie podpowiadane: dodatkowa pompa oraz sprzęgło hydrauliczne. Wszystko wpięte w piec. 
Dokładnie martwię się co jak na zew będzie 10 st a ja w podłogę wale 40 stopni.

----------


## CityMatic

> Dwa mieszacze góra (10 sekcji)/dół (14 sekcji) wszystko razem z grzejnikami całość około 1600 metrów rury. Wszystko na jednym obiegu. 
> Nie pytajcie czemu tak dużo zastosowałem regułę jak niektórzy na forum rórwnomierne rozłożenie rur.
> Rozwiązanie podpowiadane: dodatkowa pompa oraz sprzęgło hydrauliczne. Wszystko wpięte w piec. 
> Dokładnie martwię się co jak na zew będzie 10 st a ja w podłogę wale 40 stopni.


A co może być ?- zadziała automatyka i odpowiednio wyreguluje temperaturę i na podłogówce i grzejnikach.
Pomysł ze sprzęgłem i dodatkową pompą konieczny.
Chociaż w przypadku grzejników temperatura powinna być wyższa niż 40*C.
Ja cały czas nie rozumiem czego się obawiasz? Skoro masz grzejniki to i tak piec będzie produkował wodę do CO o temperaturze wyższej niż 60-70 *C, mieszacz ma za zadanie Ci ograniczyć temperaturę na podłogówkę, grzejniki mające głowice termostatyczne ograniczą temperaturę w pomieszczeniach nimi ogrzewanymi,  a pogodówka ustali  krzywą grzania i odpowiednią pracę pieca zastanawia mnie tylko po co jeszcze w tym wszytkim regulator pokojowy?Te elementy "pogodówka" i tzw "pokojówka" stosuje się zamiennie nie razem.

----------


## zygio

> A co może być ?- zadziała automatyka i odpowiednio wyreguluje temperaturę i na podłogówce i grzejnikach.
> Pomysł ze sprzęgłem i dodatkową pompą konieczny.
> Chociaż w przypadku grzejników temperatura powinna być wyższa niż 40*C.
> Ja cały czas nie rozumiem czego się obawiasz? Skoro masz grzejniki to i tak piec będzie produkował wodę do CO o temperaturze wyższej niż 60-70 *C, mieszacz ma za zadanie Ci ograniczyć temperaturę na podłogówkę, grzejniki mające głowice termostatyczne ograniczą temperaturę w pomieszczeniach nimi ogrzewanymi,  a pogodówka ustali  krzywą grzania i odpowiednią pracę pieca zastanawia mnie tylko po co jeszcze w tym wszytkim regulator pokojowy?Te elementy "pogodówka" i tzw "pokojówka" stosuje się zamiennie nie razem.


nie za bardzo mnie zrozumiałeś wszystko chodzi na jednym obiegu grzejniki to drabinki chodzą na tym samym obiegu. Powiedzmy że ich nie ma nie o to tu chodzi. Zastanawiam się nad mieszaniem aby zmniejszyć temperaturę i móc regulować podłogówkę od tem. 25-50.
Większość z użytkowników w tym temacie wypowiadała się o niskich tem pracy podłogi dlatego też się nad tym zastanawiam.

----------


## CityMatic

> Zastanawiam się nad mieszaniem aby zmniejszyć temperaturę i móc regulować podłogówkę od tem. 25-50.
> Większość z użytkowników w tym temacie wypowiadała się o niskich tem pracy podłogi dlatego też się nad tym zastanawiam.


Z posiadanej wiedzy ogrzewanie podłogowe (55/45, 50/40 lub 45°/35°C) ma mieć takie parametry aby zapewnić komfort cieplny pomieszczeń ogrzewanych przez piec i następowało zjawisko, kondensacji, a tym  samym optymalną pracę kotła kondensacyjnego.
Być może przy domu "pasywnym"parametry dla wody zasilającej 35*/25 *C pozwolą utrzymać komfort cieplny w pomieszczeniach, ale jakoś trudno mi w to uwierzyć zważywszy, że dla np łazienki w obliczeniach podaje się 24*C i wodą w rurkach o temp 35*( przy temperaturze ujemnej) nie jest możliwe ogrzanie tego pomieszczenia  do takiej temperatury.(Chyba, że dla każdego z pomieszczeń zastosuje się jakieś maksymalne przepływy czynnika grzewczego?dodatkowe pompy? krótkie obwody? bardzo duże zagęszczenie rurek?)

----------


## Liwko

I tu się mylisz. Mam dom iluś tam litrowy i 35* spokojnie wystarczało bym miał w łazienkach +24* nawet przy dużych mrozach. W łazienkach oprócz gęściej położonej podłogówki mam jeszcze drabinki podłączone jako osobne pętle. Tu większą rolę będzie grał czas podawania tej temperatury.

----------


## autorus

to nie takie proste, temp 35st dla podlogowki jest juz wysoka, jeden z kolegow w czasie regulowania doszedl bodajze do 29st i to bylo dla jego domu optymalne. Moim zdaniem mieszacz by sie absolutnie przydal.

----------


## Liwko

> to nie takie proste, temp 35st dla podlogowki jest juz wysoka, jeden z kolegow w czasie regulowania doszedl bodajze do 29st i to bylo dla jego domu optymalne. Moim zdaniem mieszacz by sie absolutnie przydal.


A czym grzeje? 
Podłogówka na parametrze +35 będzie po prostu krócej pracowała niż na +29. Przy grzaniu PC ma to znaczenie, przy gazie niewielkie. 
Robił bym bez mieszacza i przekonał na własnej skórze. Moim zdaniem będzie dobrze. W wątku o spalaniu gazu kilka osób tak ma i system sprawuje się świetnie.

----------


## zygio

no  właśnie koledzy i koleżanki grzejący gazem dajcie znać co macie. 
Mieszanie to dodatkowy koszt i dlatego takie rozterki. 
Co do ocieplenia to podłoga 15cm dach 25cm ściany 20 cm styropian grafitowy. 
Pasywka to nie jest ale to przez forum zacząłem się zastanawiać. Koledzy pisali od 26-35.

----------


## Liwko

> no  właśnie koledzy i koleżanki grzejący gazem dajcie znać co macie. 
> Mieszanie to dodatkowy koszt i dlatego takie rozterki. 
> Co do ocieplenia to podłoga 15cm dach 25cm ściany 20 cm styropian grafitowy. 
> Pasywka to nie jest ale to przez forum zacząłem się zastanawiać. Koledzy pisali od 26-35.


Pogadaj z RadziejS, http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ezonie/page283

----------


## RadziejS

Jestem!  :smile: 

Mam chyba podobnie jak zygio - 2 piętra, 210 mkw pu, 2 rozdzielacze, ok. 1400mb rurki, podpięte bezpośrednio Junkersa 3-14kW. Temp. zasilania 30-39 st w największe mrozy. Komfort idealny.

Zygio mówi o innym kotle, nie wiem jaką on temp. najniższą W PRAKTYCE da, ale robiłbym bez mieszania. Raz, że taniej, dwa - sporo prościej. Acha, ocieplenie mam nieco słabsze niż zygio.

----------


## CityMatic

Koledzy ja wierzę w niższą temperaturę zasilania podłogówki, ale u mnie całość zasila pompa pieca 3-14 kW i pracuje w cyklach liczyłem w mrozy -26*C  6-7 X 12h po 15 min. Wyobrażam sobie gdyby to było tak, że pompa chodziła by sobie non stop to i pewnie temperatura zasilania była by o wiele mniejsza. Zobaczę jak drugi sezon grzewczy za ten 1482m3 od 11.10.11 do 5.04.12 (CO,CWU i gotowanie).
Wszystko da się ustawić w opcjach pieca no i obliczenia podłogówki - ja liczyłem dla 35-45 *C. Z rekuperatora lało się dziennie ok 7-10 l wody!! potem podłączyłem wszystko do kanalizacji.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Liwko

W drugim roku, już ci się tyle lać nie będzie.

----------


## zygio

> Jestem! 
> 
> Mam chyba podobnie jak zygio - 2 piętra, 210 mkw pu, 2 rozdzielacze, ok. 1400mb rurki, podpięte bezpośrednio Junkersa 3-14kW. Temp. zasilania 30-39 st w największe mrozy. Komfort idealny.
> 
> Zygio mówi o innym kotle, nie wiem jaką on temp. najniższą W PRAKTYCE da, ale robiłbym bez mieszania. Raz, że taniej, dwa - sporo prościej. Acha, ocieplenie mam nieco słabsze niż zygio.



a czy do pieca masz jakieś sterowanie pogodówka?

----------


## RadziejS

tak, FW100, jak w podpisie. Temperatura zasilania - podałem z tego co widziałem na wyświetlaczu, nie z danych technicznych (tych nie znam)

----------


## michal_mlody

Zastanawiam się nad przekrojem rur doprowadzanych do rozdzielaczy.
Dom z poddaszem, dwa rozdzielacze, jeden 4 obwodowy na parterze drugi 7 obwodowy na piętrze. Powierzchnia po podłodze 130m2. 600mb rur Rotha x-pert 17mm.

Teraz pytanie: czy rura miedziana fi22 będzie odpowiednia czy lepiej fi28. Dodam, że całkowita długość zasilania i powrotu pod rozdzielacze to jakieś 20-25mb.
Kusi mnie jeszcze jak pisałem wcześniej rura PP zgrzewana.

----------


## RadziejS

michal_mlody, u mnie jest 22mm. Sporo tańsza była z tego co pamiętam niż 28 (jak również wszystkie kolanka, trójniki fi22). Śmiga jak należy, a sporo więcej mam do przepchnięcia. System zgrzewany mnie nie przekonuje - gruba rura, "jednorazowego użytku" (miedź możesz rozlutować i ponownie zlutować w razie co), poza tym nigdy nie wiesz jaki przekrój zostanie po sklejeniu, jak się w wewnątrz plastik rozpłynie.

----------


## michal_mlody

jakieś 10zł na mb taniej :smile:  Chyba zrobię na tej miedzi tylko nie mam sprzętu do lutu miękkiego, może to na twardo zrobię lub zlecę znajomemu hydraulikowi :smile:

----------


## RadziejS

o ile pamiętam jedyny sprzęt jakiego mój ojciec używał przy składaniu miedzianych części instalacji to turystyczna butla gazowa i palnik do niej. Do tego przyrząd do obcinania rur, czyścik, pasta i lut w rolce.

----------


## DEZET

> jakieś 10zł na mb taniej Chyba zrobię na tej miedzi tylko nie mam sprzętu do lutu miękkiego, może to na twardo zrobię lub zlecę znajomemu hydraulikowi


W czym problem? Lutujesz twardym lutem, to zmieniasz tylko na miękki i do tego pasta oraz czyścik i śmigasz, aż huczy.

----------


## bajcik

Jak to jest z tymi zaworkami na rozdzielaczach? Bo widziałem:

* termostatyczne np http://allegro.pl/show_item.php?item=2266669592
* i jakieś chyba zwykłe np http://allegro.pl/kan-therm-rozdziel...381077619.html
* tutaj nie wiem, bo opisane jako termostatyczne a wyglądają jak te drugie http://allegro.pl/rozdzielacz-do-pod...314437785.html

Planuję u siebie mieć sterownik pogodowy z mieszaczem, więc czy nie powinienem unikać zaworów termostatycznych?

----------


## michal_mlody

Z tego co się orientuję to zawór termostatyczny o których piszesz bez siłownika czy takiej głowicy jak do grzejników działa tylko na zasadzie zamknięte/otwarte.

Zwróć uwagę na rotametry. Mnie interesowały tylko takie co można nimi kręcić i regulować przepływ. Niektóre tylko pokazują :smile:

----------


## RadziejS

bajcik, na 95% wszystkie te rozdzielacze mają takie same zawory. Niektórzy mogą je bowiem nazywać zaworami, niektórzy wkładkami termostatycznymi. Ten plastikowy element to tylko taka nakładka na tę wkładkę/zaworek. Z wkladki/zaworka wystaje igliczka, którą ten plastik dociska/luzuje i w ten sposób można sobie wyregulować przepływ. Te plastikowe nakładki można zdjąć i zastąpić głowicami/siłownikami termostatycznymi i dzięki temu możesz mieć sterowanie poszczególnymi pętlami (np. podłączając głowice do termostatów w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach). Z tego co się orientuję taki siłownik pracuje w systemie 0-1. Każdy z wymienionych rozdzielaczy będzie dla Ciebie dobry. Takich jak tam są zaworów termostatycznych unikać nie musisz  :smile: 

Z w/w powodów nie trzeba koniecznie używać rotametrów do regulacji przepływu. Poza tym, nie wiem jak jest u innych, ale u mnie rotametry nic nie pokazują. Albo mam za wolny przepływ, albo za mocne rotametry, więc nie obiecujcie sobie po nich zbyt wiele i nie uzależniajcie tylko od nich wyboru danego rozdzielacza.
Nic mi to nie przeszkadza, żeby była jasność.

----------


## zbynek001

używa ktoś takiej (lub podobnej chodzi o zasadę) grzałki do grzejnika drabinkowego i steruje nim jakimś programatorem 
http://megalazienki.pl/grzalki-do-gr...-1-0,92k,4773c

----------


## Liwko

> używa ktoś takiej (lub podobnej chodzi o zasadę) grzałki do grzejnika drabinkowego i steruje nim jakimś programatorem 
> http://megalazienki.pl/grzalki-do-gr...-1-0,92k,4773c


Używam podobnej do tej http://allegro.pl/grzalka-biala-600-...345950567.html
Nie mam programatora ale wystarczy zwykły, najtańszy wtykowy.
Ja włączam kiedy potrzebuję na godzinę przed kąpielą. Po kąpieli wyłączam.

----------


## Kubaman

ja połączenie rozdzielaczy i kotła zrobiłem na PEX 25. Banalna sprawa.

----------


## Kubaman

no to muszę prosić o pomoc i radę !

Układam podłogówkę samemu odcinając z dużego zwoju (600m) odcinki na poszczególne pętle. W zamyśle tylko pełne pętle, bez połączeń, bo robię sam i nie mam zaciskarki. Ale, pomimo dodania 15m do obwodu, trafiło mi się właśnie, że brakło 2m do rozdzielacza.. Wqrv się nie lada. A teraz mam myślenice, czy to rozebrać - 2 godziny pracy w plecy, czy może ratować się pożyczaniem zaciskarki i zrobieniem tam połączenia. Czy to bezpieczne? Czy lepiej to rozebrać i zrobić od nowa? Przy okazji - jeśli jakaś dobra dusza z okolic Krakowa mogła by pożyczyć zaciskarkę na godzinę, to będę dozgonnie wdzięczny. Rura Pert Kan Blue 18x2.

----------


## michal_mlody

Też mam zwój 600m i zastanawiam się jak to ogarnąć. Odcinać kawałki na poszczególne pętle czy kłaść bezpośrednio z tego wielkiego kłęba :smile:

----------


## Kubaman

z wielkiego nie dasz rady, nie a takiej opcji. Za duże za ciężkie, klamot nie do opanowania. Ja odcinam dając sobie zapas - ale jak widać raz mi nie wyszło. Ogólnie sprawa nietrudna ale bardzo wyczerpująca i żmudna. Jak masz pętle 600m to masz tę samą rurę co ja, zgadza się? Jeśli tak, to kup o 50% więcej spinek - unikniesz nerwów i przeklinania  :wink: 

Ponawiam prośbę o poradę i ratunek !

----------


## michal_mlody

JA mam rury rotha x-pert 17mm, podobne jak twoje sam plastik :smile: 

Co do łączeń to generalnie chyba nie stosuje się ale:
mam dwóch znajomych co mają po jednym łączeniu (uszkodzone po zrobionej wylewce) i działa już ładnych parę lat, sam nie wiem co bym zrobił :smile: 

Może jakiś ekspert się wypowie.

----------


## Staszk

> Co do łączeń to generalnie chyba nie stosuje się ale:


Jeżeli to możliwe to lepiej nie łączyć...,ale jeżeli to konieczne jak w przypadku Kubamana brak ok 2m to można pod warunkiem użycia dedykowanych do systemu kształtek http://www.kanshop.pl/pl/p/Lacznik-Push-18x2-18x2/425.

----------


## Kubaman

chyba jednak rozbiorę. Poza licznymi poradami bym jednak nie łączył, to pozostaje jeszcze problem zaciśnięcia. 18mm nie jest standardem i jak na razie nikt tego nie ma. Czy muszę kłaść folię od nowa czy taka podziurawiona ujdzie?

----------


## CityMatic

> chyba jednak rozbiorę. Poza licznymi poradami bym jednak nie łączył, to pozostaje jeszcze problem zaciśnięcia. 18mm nie jest standardem i jak na razie nikt tego nie ma. Czy muszę kłaść folię od nowa czy taka podziurawiona ujdzie?


Folia jest tylko ekranem więc zaklej dziury po spinkach taśmą( ja zaklejałem aluminiową została mi z rur rekuperatora/kominka), 
A ja ci doradzę jeśli można trochę inaczej - wycofaj na tyle aby skrócić obwód np o jedną niepełną pętlę lub całą pętlę, a pozostałym zwiększ w tym miejscu rozstaw - nie wierzę, że się tak nie da?

----------


## DEZET

> Folia jest tylko ekranem więc zaklej dziury po spinkach taśmą( ja zaklejałem aluminiową została mi z rur rekuperatora/kominka), 
> A ja ci doradzę jeśli można trochę inaczej - wycofaj na tyle aby skrócić obwód np o jedną niepełną pętlę lub całą pętlę, a pozostałym zwiększ w tym miejscu rozstaw - nie wierzę, że się tak nie da?


I to jest najprostsze i najlepsze rozwiązanie  :wink:

----------


## Beata&Slawek

> JA mam rury rotha x-pert 17mm, podobne jak twoje sam plastik
> 
> Co do łączeń to generalnie chyba nie stosuje się ale:
> mam dwóch znajomych co mają po jednym łączeniu (uszkodzone po zrobionej wylewce) i działa już ładnych parę lat, sam nie wiem co bym zrobił
> 
> Może jakiś ekspert się wypowie.



Podobnie jak ty mam rure 17 mm ale uponora. Projektant powiedział, żeby w żadnym wypadku nie dawać łącznika. Tyle tylko,że ten sam projektant poprojektował mi pętle i do zestawienia materiałów podał z katalogu uponora odcinki 120 metrowe jak sie łatwo domyśleć z każdego potem zostało mi po około 40 metrów rury, Dało się to wykorzystać tylko do dwóch krótkich pętli potem wypadało albo kupić następne 120 metrów albo zastosować łącznik jak się domyślacie dałem łącznik. Kiedy zadzwoniłem do projektanta żeby go opier..c to mi powiedział,że na budowie są zawsze odpadki tylko,że mi wyszłoby ponad 120 metrów odpadków na 480m podłogówki koszt około 600 zł na śmietnik. Więc mu powiedziałem co myślę o takich "indywidualnych" projektach, wystarczyło pochylić się nad projektem i wpisać w zestawienie odcinki 240 m. 
Piszę to aby przestrzec innych, żeby dwa razy policzyć pętle i dobrać najlepsze do tego odcinki rury, myślę że temat do tego jak najbardziej odpowiedni. Moja rura to PE-XA a łączznik zakładany za pomocą rozpieraka rury i tutaj ukłon w stronę uponora. Zadzwoniłem do przedstawiciela uponora na mój region (Pan Jakub Andrzejak) opowiedziałem o problemie, bo znaleźć rozpierak do tej rury graniczy z cudem. Za dwa dni przyjechał specjalnie z Poznania do Gorzowa (150 km) po to aby założyć łącznik i zdążyć przed wylaniem posadzki.

----------


## zygio

> Podobnie jak ty mam rure 17 mm ale uponora. Projektant powiedział, żeby w żadnym wypadku nie dawać łącznika. Tyle tylko,że ten sam projektant poprojektował mi pętle i do zestawienia materiałów podał z katalogu uponora odcinki 120 metrowe jak sie łatwo domyśleć z każdego potem zostało mi po około 40 metrów rury, Dało się to wykorzystać tylko do dwóch krótkich pętli potem wypadało albo kupić następne 120 metrów albo zastosować łącznik jak się domyślacie dałem łącznik. Kiedy zadzwoniłem do projektanta żeby go opier..c to mi powiedział,że na budowie są zawsze odpadki tylko,że mi wyszłoby ponad 120 metrów odpadków na 480m podłogówki koszt około 600 zł na śmietnik. Więc mu powiedziałem co myślę o takich "indywidualnych" projektach, wystarczyło pochylić się nad projektem i wpisać w zestawienie odcinki 240 m. 
> Piszę to aby przestrzec innych, żeby dwa razy policzyć pętle i dobrać najlepsze do tego odcinki rury, myślę że temat do tego jak najbardziej odpowiedni. Moja rura to PE-XA a łączznik zakładany za pomocą rozpieraka rury i tutaj ukłon w stronę uponora. Zadzwoniłem do przedstawiciela uponora na mój region (Pan Jakub Andrzejak) opowiedziałem o problemie, bo znaleźć rozpierak do tej rury graniczy z cudem. Za dwa dni przyjechał specjalnie z Poznania do Gorzowa (150 km) po to aby założyć łącznik i zdążyć przed wylaniem posadzki.


To co zauważyłem u mnie używane były odcinki 600m. Troszkę kręciłem nosem na takie wielkości ale rzeczywiście jest coś na rzeczy bo w zasadzie odpadów minimalne ilości i resztę  zabrała hurtownia. Jedyny minus to kwestia układania jak się nie ma stojaka.

----------


## michal_mlody

Z tym stojakiem to dobry pomysł. Widziałem niedawno u znajomego zrobiony z koła od rowera. Układa sam z kręgów 600m :smile:

----------


## Artur201

Załóżmy że przeczytałem ten temat bo od 150 strony to jakieś kłótnie i i bicie piany.

Mam takie dwa pytanka dotyczące mojej nietypowej sprawy.Może najpierw trochę opiszę budynek.
Budynek trzy kondygnacje 320 m2 pow użytkowej plus trochę garaży.Z zewnątrz szczelinówka 22cm zarapowana od wew przerwa 3 cm 
następna szczelinówka 22 cm stropy max ceramiczny. Marzy mi się dom energooszczędny w miarę możliwości.Takie tam REKU podłogówka izolacja zew.

Pytanko pierwsze.
Na piętrze i poddaszu mam do dyspozycji 7 cm na stropie .Podobno jest on dobrą izolacją.Jeden cm styropianu z folią i siatka pod rurki wychodzi 5.5 - 6 cm jastrychu
czy to nie będzie pękać i czy nie za cienkie.  Przy okazji jaka różnica pomiędzy alu-pex WAV i Diamond czy tylko w cenie.

Pytanko drugie.
Będzie bufor pomysłu Adama Mk .Na każdym piętrze wychodzi mi 8-9 pętli 60-80 mb każda.
Czy jedna pompa z układem mieszającym wystarczy na trzy szafki z listwami zasilanie bym stopniował np do pierwszej fi 32 potem 28 i do trzeciej 22.

----------


## Artur201

Dziękuję...

----------


## RadziejS

Artur, niestety ktoś ten wątek przeniósł do tak popularnej sekcji jak "Centrum Promocji Miedzi", do której zaglądają chyba tylko ci, którzy wiedzą, że tu ten konkretny wątek o podłogówce jest. Dla mnie to kompletnie bez sensu, bo przy podłogówce miedź jest tylko elementem uzupełniającym system.

Ad. 1 - u mnie wylewka ma od 4 do 8 cm. Jeśli wystarcza u Ciebie 1 cm styropianu, żeby zniwelować jakieś tam nierówności, można by go wg mnie zastosować, ale robiłbym wszystko, żeby dać 2 cm. Tzn. sprawdziłbym czy przy tych 2cm dałoby radę uzyskać rzetelne 4-4,5cm jastrychu. Zbrojenie włóknami, plastyfikator koniecznie.

Pexy Diamonda to produkcja chińska (co nie znaczy, że jest zła). Nie wiem jaki jest Diamond, ale jedna z różnic w tanim pexie i droższym to technologia łączenia warstwy aluminium w rurce. W droższych aluminium jest spawane laserowo, w tańszym jest łączone na zakładkę. Gdy przetniesz dwie rurki zauważysz różnicę - w tańszym warstwa aluminium ma "zgrubienie na łączeniu". Nie wiem jaki jest Diamond. Mam na nim zrobioną wodę, do podłogówki użyłem wavina. Zrobiłem to jednak dla spokoju sumienia a nie z jakichś racjonalnych powodów.

Ad. 2)

Tu się nie wypowiem, mogę gdybać. U mnie wystarcza pompa z kotła gazowego, ale ja mam tylko dwa poziomy (po 8 albo 9 sekcji, nie pamiętam). To i tak sporo jak na jedną pompę. Wydaje mi się, że u Ciebie nie dość, że 50% więcej, to jeszcze 1 poziom wyżej do podniesienia. Nie wiem co powiedzieć...

Zastanowiłbym się, czy dawać zmniejszany przekrój zasilania do kolejnych rozdzielaczy. W podłogówce system musi być zrównoważony, wydaje mi się, że takimi różnymi przekrojami to można namieszać i potem może być problem z wyregulowaniem.

----------


## bajcik

Ad "Ad. 2)"

Wysokość budynku nie ma znaczenia. Jak te pętlę zawiesimy na słupie, albo wpuścimy do studni czy położymy na trawie - praca dla pompy będzie taka sama.

----------


## RadziejS

bajcik, mógłbyś wyjaśnić dlaczego? Jeżeli mam pompę w kotle (kocioł na poziomie -1), i ta pompa miałaby napędzić rozdzielacz z pętlami na 20 piętrze, to przecież na to 20 piętro trzeba wodę wepchnąć. Chyba, że woda spływająca będzie stanowiło siłę odwrotną, która równoważy opór. O to chodzi?

----------


## Jacekss

tak chodzi o to.. w układzie zamkniętym liczą się opory jakie pompa ma pokonać a nie wysokość podnoszenia
tu potrzebne jest tylko wprawienie wody w ruch + pokonanie oporów

----------


## byry007

Ten temat naprawde nie tu gdzie trzeba ogrzewanie bylo lepsze

----------


## Artur201

Przy 4.5 cm jastrychu dawać zbrojenie a może na całość anhydrytowe a tylko w łazience cementowe.
Jeszcze nie wiem czy to będzie w układzie zamkniętym bo wtedy naczynie przeponowe musiało by mieć ze 200 litrów.
W sumie mogę powiedzieć że podłogówka będzie obwodem zamkniętym i mam w planie łazienki zrobić na stałym przepływie reszta na elektrozaworach.
Zrównoważenia przepływów nie będzie żadnego a zależy mi na sterowaniu indywidualnym w pokojach

----------


## Liwko

> Zrównoważenia przepływów nie będzie żadnego a zależy mi na sterowaniu indywidualnym w pokojach


Robisz mułowaty system, a potem chcesz nim sterować. Brawo...

----------


## Artur201

Liwko
"Robisz mułowaty system, a potem chcesz nim sterować. Brawo."

Podłogówka sama z siebie jest mułowata ale ma plus niska temperatura i przy buforze niezastąpiona.

----------


## Dekrek

Witam,

Przymierzam się do wykonania podłogówki. Z góry napiszę że jestem amatorem. Próbowałem policzyć zapotrzebowanie cieplne i rozstaw rurek w programie Ovplan ale wychodzą mi tam dziwne rzeczy. Dlatego chciałbym zapytać tutaj czy moje założenia co do instalacji są poprawne i co należy zmienić, gdyż mam podejrzenia ze część założeń jest niepoprawna - przesadzona.

Więc podłogówka ma być w całym domu - parter + piętro. Powierzchnia całkowita po podłodze to ok 210m2 powierzchnia użytkowa po uwzględnieniu skosów to 185m2. Ocieplenie to 15 cm styropian parter na podłodze, elewacja 15 cm oraz wełna na dachu 25 cm. Okna 3 szybowe z ciepłą ramką.

Dom ma być grzany piecem na ekogroszek lub miał o mocy ok 20-24kw + ew kominek z płaszczem wodnym.

Dodatkowo w łazienkach będą "ręcznikowce" - łącznie 4 sztuki na cały dom.


Z wyliczeń programu wychodzi mi ponad 2000 m pexa 16. Rozstaw rurek co 10 cm w pomieszczeniach gdzie panele na podłodze (sypialnie, korytarz, salon) oraz co 15 cm tam gdzie terakota ( kuchnia, wiatrołap, łazienka). Czy to aby nie za gęsto ?

----------


## autorus

zlec zrobienie 0ZC i projekt podlogowki, koszt niewielki.  U mnie przy chalupie 2x wiekszej zapotrzebowanie wyszlo 2x mniejsze, moze warto docieplic jeszcze  :smile:

----------


## RadziejS

mpoplaw, "trochę nie za bardzo pasuje", to bardzo delikatnie powiedziane. On tu w ogóle nie powinien być i ktoś bezmyślnie go tu przesunął. Albo Ogrzewanie, albo Wymiana doświadczeń.

To się wymienię doświadczeniem:

Dekrek, mam podobny (jeśli chodzi o powierzchnię) dom, kociołek 14kW spokojnie mi wystarcza (również na przygotowanie cwu). Rurki mam co 15 cm, a tylko co 10 cm w strefie brzegowej, a można by i rzadziej dać. Przy moim ułożeniu najwyższa temp. zasilania jaką zaobserwowałem w mrozy to chyba 38 albo 39 stopni.

----------


## Dekrek

> autorus
> zlec zrobienie 0ZC i projekt podlogowki, koszt niewielki. U mnie przy chalupie 2x wiekszej zapotrzebowanie wyszlo 2x mniejsze, moze warto docieplic jeszcze


Gdzie i komu to można zlecić ?





> mpoplaw, "trochę nie za bardzo pasuje", to bardzo delikatnie powiedziane. On tu w ogóle nie powinien być i ktoś bezmyślnie go tu przesunął. Albo Ogrzewanie, albo Wymiana doświadczeń.
> 
> To się wymienię doświadczeniem:
> 
> Dekrek, mam podobny (jeśli chodzi o powierzchnię) dom, kociołek 14kW spokojnie mi wystarcza (również na przygotowanie cwu). Rurki mam co 15 cm, a tylko co 10 cm w strefie brzegowej, a można by i rzadziej dać. Przy moim ułożeniu najwyższa temp. zasilania jaką zaobserwowałem w mrozy to chyba 38 albo 39 stopni.


Czy na podłodze są też panele czy tylko terakota ? Wystarcza rozstaw co 15 cm pod panelami ?

----------


## RadziejS

> Czy na podłodze są też panele czy tylko terakota ? Wystarcza rozstaw co 15 cm pod panelami ?


głównie panele (w sypialni nawet dywan mam na sporej powierzchni), w kuchni gres, w łazience marmur, wiatrołap i korytarz - terakota. W łazience mam co ok. 8 cm.

----------


## michal_mlody

U siebie właśnie jestem po podłogówce. Salon, kuchnia i sypialnie rozstaw co 25cm, łazienki co 10cm.
Wyszło tak ze świadectwa energetycznego. Korzystałem też z tabeli ROTHA. 
Ocieplenie:  podłoga 20cm standard, ściana 20cm standard, poddasze 30cm wełny toprock

Jestem za przeniesieniem tego wątku  :smile:

----------


## Artur201

jestem oczywiście za przeniesieniem na stare miejsce

----------


## bajcik

pojawił się jakiś wideoporadnik muratora jak układać podłogówkę - robiono na miedzi. Może to ma coś wspólnego? Może sponsorem przeniesienia wątku była KGHM?  :wink:

----------


## michal_mlody

Koledzy jakie ciśnienie mogą wytrzymać rurki do ogrzewania podłogowego?
U mnie omyłkowo (ROTH x pert) wytrzymały 4 MPa. Później zrobiłem próbę na 5 barów i było OK. Ze złączek i rozdzielacza nic nie puściło.
Nie wiem czy się martwić czy cieszyć. Prawie całą noc nie przespałem.

Ma ktoś doświadczenie w tym temacie?

----------


## Liwko

A dlaczego masz się martwić? Standardowo jest około 1,5-2MPa

----------


## michal_mlody

1MPa=10bar

A jakie ciśnienie będzie w takich rurkach. Na moich napisane jest max 6 bar

----------


## Liwko

> Standardowo jest około 1,5-2MPa


Przepraszam, nie MPa a bar

----------


## asolt

> Koledzy jakie ciśnienie mogą wytrzymać rurki do ogrzewania podłogowego?
> U mnie omyłkowo (ROTH x pert) wytrzymały 4 MPa. Później zrobiłem próbę na 5 barów i było OK. Ze złączek i rozdzielacza nic nie puściło.
> Nie wiem czy się martwić czy cieszyć. Prawie całą noc nie przespałem.
> 
> Ma ktoś doświadczenie w tym temacie?


Robiłem próby na 8 bar, instalacja była zalana pod cisnieniem 7-8 bar do wylewek przez tydzień, rury kisan

----------


## michal_mlody

to u mnie te 40 bar przez jakieś 15 minut, aż do momentu spostrzeżenia że to inna skala.

Nawiasem mówiąc to czemu taki manometr zastosowano w urządzeniu do sprawdzania/namełniania.

----------


## malux20

wychodzi  na to ze dla muratora wazniejsza jest kasa od uzytkownikow
autorzy postów stanowią o wartości tego wątku a nie miedz

----------


## michal_mlody

No to będę spał spokojnie. Całość już zalana więc nie mam mowy o wymianie :smile:

----------


## Łukasz80

w pracy kiedyś sprawdzałem próbkę, strzeliła po długości przy 120bar....

----------


## malux20

będę miał na podłogówce drewno14mm
grzane pompą ciepla pow.
czy można założyć w podłogę jakieś czujniki temperatury żeby nie przegrzać  drewna
?
czy może wystarczy skręcić na odpowiednią temperaturę wyjscie z pompy/?
mam roszstaw 10 cm i drabinki w łazienkach

----------


## Jarek EM08

Witajcie

W domu robione jest ogrzewanie podłogowe bez żadnych dodatkowych  grzejników. Czyli jakieś 180 m2 podłogówki na piętrze i parterze, po 9  obwodów na kondygnację. W sumie 1300m rurki, całość zasilana oczywiście  piecem kondensacyjnym . 
Zawsze myślałem, że pompy mieszające na  rozdzielaczach daje się tylko do współpracy z "wysokotemperaturowymi"  grzejnikami. Instalator mnie jednak zaskoczył twierdząc, że rozdzielacze powinny być z pompami, bo:

1. pompa pieca może być za słaba na tak rozbudowaną instalację
2. układ mieszający powinien w instalacji działać, aby wyrównać wahania  temperatury spowodowane wł/wył pieca, różnymi długościami pętli, różnymi  przepływami i temperaturami w poszczególnych pętlach.

Dla mnie niefachowca brzmi to w miarę rozsądnie, tylko czy aby na pewno?

 :bye:

----------


## Jarek EM08

Może trochę sam sobie odpowiadam...  :wink: , ale zacząłem wertować Muratory w poszukiwaniu odpowiedzi na pytanie powyżej i w wydaniu 12/2011 (str. 36) znalazłem coś takiego:
*
Ogrzewanie mieszane*
Kiedy  cały budynek jest ogrzewany w systemie podłogowym, odpowiednie  parametry wody grzewczej wytwarzane są w kotle i taki czynnik zasila  całą instalację co.
W przypadku ogrzewania mieszanego, w celu  uniknięcia dużych powierzchni grzejników płytowych, kocioł zasila w wodę  grzewczą 2 obiegi.... <ciach>

Wypowiedź ta  potwierdza, to co zawsze wiedziałem n.t. rozdzielaczy z ukł.  mieszającym, tylko co z wydajnością pompy pieca? Może być za słaba? Więc  może potrzebuje jakieś wspomaganie?

I jeszcze jedno pytanie:
Jest sens inwestować w rozdzielacze z przepływomierzami? Bo projekt podaje następujące przepływy:
*Parter*:
Salon, jadalnia: 1.2
Kuchnia: 1.1
Hol: 0.6
Kino: 1.9, 1.6
WC: 0.1

*Poddasze*:
Garderoby: 0.2, 0.4, 0.1 
Sypialnie: 1.0, 1.1, 0.6
Łazienki: 0.6, 0.4
Gabinet: 0.9

Przy tak małych nastawach i zakresie pomiarowym rotametrów na poziomie 8l/min one raczej nic nie będą pokazywać...

----------


## RadziejS

Jarek, brzmi może rozsądnie, ale mam bardzo podobny  układ i nie mam żadnych pomp dodatkowych i działa. Co prawda nie widać żadnych wskazań na rotametrach (być może przepływ jest tak mały), ale widocznie wystarcza, żeby było ciepło.

Dla instalatora zastosowanie pomp przy rozdzielaczach jest b. wygodne, takie trochę pójście na łatwiznę. Nie może nie działać, nawet jak układ jest słabo zrównoważony itp.

jeśli natomiast masz dobrze ocieplony dom, w miarę zrównoważony układ (podobna powierzchnia OP na dole i na górze, w miarę jednakowe pętle), to możesz zaryzykować takie rozwiązanie jak u mnie. W razie potrzeby wyregulujesz przepływy, żeby osiągnąć wymagane poziomy temperatur. A gdyby okazało się, że pompa nie wyrabia, można dołożyć jedną pompę na cały układ (a nie do rozdzielacza). 

Drugi argument Twojego instalatora nt. wł/wył. jest wg mnie nietrafiony. Przy kotle kondensacyjnym mieszacz nie jest potrzebny, kocioł sam dobierze parametry zasilania. Poza tym taki kocioł włącza się płynnie.

Im prostszy układ tym lepszy - takie jest moje zdanie (dwa sezony grzewcze za mną i jest super)

----------


## Jarek EM08

Dzięki za moralne wsparcie...  :wink:   Bo ja mam właśnie odmienne zdanie, przed chwilą konsultowałem się firmą projektującą instalację (i oni mnie popierają), Twoje doświadczenia też mnie wspierają. Tylko, że instalator jest jednak doświadczonym praktykiem..., który może chce trochę dodatkowo zarobić na dużo droższych rozdzielaczach z ukł. mieszającym i rotametrami ...  :wink:   :cool:   :rotfl: 

 :bye:

----------


## qwert

nalezy dazyc do maksymalnego uproszczenia instalacji. Mam 2 rozdzielacze, jeden na 5 pętli, drugi na 6 pętli, wszystkie podobnej długości ale nie co do metra, to nie apteka  :wink: 

całość zasila jedna pompa na najniższym biegu.

kluczem jest siłownik do pogodówki na zaworze 3 dr. On powoduje, że instalacja jest bezobsługowa a temp. w domu waha się w niewielkich granicach.

Im więcej pomp tym wieksze koszty użytkowania, ryzyko awarii i koszty instalacji.

----------


## RadziejS

qwert, przy kondensacie siłownika nie potrzeba (tzn. jest on wewnątrz kotła). Również popieram dążenie do prostoty, myślę że efektem jest też oszczędność w użytkowaniu.

Zgadzam się również, że pętli nie da się zrobić równo (u mnie od 70 do 100 metrów), ale małe różnice spokojnie da się wyregulować (jeśli będzie taka potrzeba)

Jarek, wg mnie zdecyduj się na rozdzielacze z zaworami termostatycznymi i z rotametrami. Przepływ pętli możesz wtedy regulować i plastikową nakładką na głowiczce termostatycznej, jak i samym rotametrem. A może u Ciebie coś pokaże  :smile:  (to kwestia siły sprężynki wewnątrz niego). Dodatkowy atut jest taki, że widać wodę w układzie przez jego przezroczystą obudowę. Koszt niewielki, a tańszy rozdzielacz z mini zaworkami kulowymi nie jest wg mnie najlepszym wyborem. Jeśli chodzi o pompy i mieszacz przy rozdzielaczach byłbym stanowczo przeciwko.

A jeszcze apropo "doświadczonych instalatorów" - jeden z takich, który zaczynał gdy mój Tata dom budował, znany, proponował mi kocioł MINIMUM 24KW na taki dom jak mój. Jak mu powiedziałem, że myślę o 14kW to się zaśmiał. Zgłębiłem temat i ja się zaśmiałem  :smile: .

----------


## bajcik

Rozdzielacze termostatyczne? Myślałem że to zwykłe pokrętła. Jak one działają? Przymykają przepływ po przekroczeniu temperatury powrotu?
Jak jest podmieszanie zaworem 3D który trzyma temperaturę zasądzoną przez sterownik - to taki termostat chyba nie jest pożądany.
[ może mam deja vu ale mam wrażenie jakbym już o to pytał  :wink:  ]

Druga sprawa która mnie zastanawia to jak udaje się wam mieć tak podobne długości pętli (np 70-100m). Bo jak jest kibel 3m^2/ i (co 7.5cm wychodzi 34m) i połowa pokoju 12m^2 (co 20cm wychodzi 65m). Czyli jedna niemal dwa razy dłuższa od drugiej.

----------


## michal_mlody

> Druga sprawa która mnie zastanawia to jak udaje się wam mieć tak podobne długości pętli (np 70-100m). Bo jak jest kibel 3m^2/ i (co 7.5cm wychodzi 34m) i połowa pokoju 12m^2 (co 20cm wychodzi 65m). Czyli jedna niemal dwa razy dłuższa od drugiej.


Ja u siebie obskoczyłem jedną pętlą WC, wiatrołap i hol.
ogólnie pętle od 50 do 80 m

----------


## bajcik

Też by mi pasowało taka jedna pętla, ale znowu czytałem że nie powinno się tak robić bo albo tu za zimnno albo tam za gorąco.

----------


## michal_mlody

Zacząłem zasilaniem w małym wc (1.3x1.5) rozstaw co 12cm, później do wiatrołapu(co 12) tam gdzie największe zapotrzebowanie na ciepło a reszta na hol (co 20cm). Jak poczekasz do sezonu zimowego to dam Ci znać czy działa poprawnie  :smile:

----------


## RadziejS

> Rozdzielacze termostatyczne? Myślałem że to zwykłe pokrętła. Jak one działają? Przymykają przepływ po przekroczeniu temperatury powrotu?
> Jak jest podmieszanie zaworem 3D który trzyma temperaturę zasądzoną przez sterownik - to taki termostat chyba nie jest pożądany.
> [ może mam deja vu ale mam wrażenie jakbym już o to pytał  ]
> 
> Druga sprawa która mnie zastanawia to jak udaje się wam mieć tak podobne długości pętli (np 70-100m). Bo jak jest kibel 3m^2/ i (co 7.5cm wychodzi 34m) i połowa pokoju 12m^2 (co 20cm wychodzi 65m). Czyli jedna niemal dwa razy dłuższa od drugiej.


chodzi mi o wkładki termostatyczne (takie z igliczką) w rozdzielaczu. Standardowo jest na nich nakładka plastikowa, którą można kręcić. Można ją ewentualnie zmienić na zawór odcinający elektromagnetyczny i wtedy termostatem możesz sterować z każdego pokoju daną pętlą.

Ja stosowałem pętle częściowo do jednego pomieszczenia, częściowo do innego, dzięki temu nie mam zbyt wielkich rozbieżności. Trzeba trochę pogłówkować, ale da się to na pewno zrobić.

----------


## malux20

musimy powoli zamawiać podłogę
nastawieni jesteśmy na drewno
w całym domu podłogówka co 10 cm 
niby lepsza jest warstwówka -no ale te 4mm na wierzchu jakś dziwnie brzmi
z tego względu myślimy 0 15mm merbau-niektórzy parkieciarze mówią że będzie ok
bol głowy  od decyzji czy lakierowany czy olejowany
z tego wszystkiego zaczynamy myśleć o zwyklym laminacie .
marzenie to nasze nie było no ale przynajmniej mniej problemów -czy laminaty sprawdzają się lepiej niż drewno no podłog?

----------


## Liwko

Widziałem olejowaną podłogę z merbau, jest zajebista.
Sam zrobiłem sobie szafkę pod umywalkę z tego drewna i nałożyłem kilka warstw oleju. Wygląda jak polakierowana. Strasznie ciężkie to cholerstwo :smile: 
Jak się na nie zdecydujesz to daj znać, znam dobrze gościa z http://www.dlh-poland.com/
Będę od niego brał massarandube  :big grin:  na schody zewnętrzne  :smile:

----------


## jarek-pol1

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów.
Usiłowałem przebrnąć przez całe 188 stron tematu, ale to zadanie mnie przerosło. Zmęczyły mnie bzdury niektórych pseudo-znawców :bash: 
Oczywiście przymierzam się do własnoręcznego wykonania ogrzewania podłogowego i pomimo już przyzwoitej orientacji w temacie, w chwili rozpoczęcia skupowania materiałów, dopadły mnie poważne wątpliwości. Odkryłem np., że istnieją różne układy mieszające:
1. Układ w którym zasilanie z kotła i powrót do niego są wpięte do jednej dolnej belki. Przykład pierwszy z brzegu na Allegro: http://allegro.pl/rozdzielacz-8-mies...453544961.html
2. Układ w którym zasilanie i powrót są wpięte każde do osobnej belki rozdzielacza. Przykład pierwszy z brzegu na Allegro: http://allegro.pl/rozdzielacz-8-mies...439640645.html
Tu pojawia się moje pytanie. Czym różnią się te układy? Mam oczywiście na myśli zastosowanie, a nie szczegóły budowy.
Dziękuję!

----------


## RadziejS

W ogóle bym nie stosował tego typu układów. Jaki kocioł planujesz?

----------


## gp69

Jak optymalnie wyrównać podłoże, jeśli nierówności dochodzą do 4,5 cm na całej powierzchni (około 115 m2) ?
Planowałem styropian 15 cm, na to 6 cm wylewki (czyli razem 21 cm), okazuje się, że mam do dyspozycji, w zależności od miejsca 18,5 - 23 cm.

Po głowie chodzi mi wstępna, wyrównująca wylewka ze styrobetonu o grubości 3,5 - 8 cm, na to 10 cm styropianu i 5 cm jastrychu.

Mających doświadczenie w temacie, proszę o wypowiedź ...

Grzegorz

----------


## fenix2

> Jak optymalnie wyrównać podłoże, jeśli nierówności dochodzą do 4,5 cm na całej powierzchni (około 115 m2) ?
> Planowałem styropian 15 cm, na to 6 cm wylewki (czyli razem 21 cm), okazuje się, że mam do dyspozycji, w zależności od miejsca 18,5 - 23 cm.
> 
> Po głowie chodzi mi wstępna, wyrównująca wylewka ze styrobetonu o grubości 3,5 - 8 cm, na to 10 cm styropianu i 5 cm jastrychu.
> 
> Mających doświadczenie w temacie, proszę o wypowiedź ...
> 
> Grzegorz


A jak by zastosować wylewkę samopoziomującą??

----------


## gp69

Wylewki samopoziomujące nie są nigdy samopoziomujące  :Smile: 

1 m2 wylewki ze styrobetonu  kosztuje razem z wykonaniem około 20 zł/m2.

Styrobeton ma współczynnik przewodzenia cieplnego 0,07 W/(mK) czyli całkiem niezły.

----------


## jarek-pol1

Do RadziejS
Planuję piec gazowy jednofunkcyjny, kominek z płaszczem wodnym i solary. Wszystko wpięte do multiwalentnego  zbiornika, a wtedy będzie potrzebny układ mieszający.

----------


## Liwko

> Do RadziejS
> Planuję piec gazowy jednofunkcyjny, kominek z płaszczem wodnym i solary. Wszystko wpięte do multiwalentnego  zbiornika, a wtedy będzie potrzebny układ mieszający.


Człowieku, za to wszystko do kupy, masz pompę ciepła i wszystko w d...!!!

----------


## jarek-pol1

Do Liwko.
Mogłoby to być całkiem prawdopodobne. Tylko, że np. solary to "pieśń przyszłości"(kasa), a CWU z pompy ciepła chyba nie uda się uzyskać. Więc piec i tak będzie potrzebny.

----------


## Liwko

Kto ci takich rzeczy naopowiadał, że z CWU przy pompie są problemy???

----------


## Liwko

Jesteś z B-B. Podjedź i pogadaj :wink: 
http://prometeus.co/kontakt/

----------


## jarek-pol1

Nic nie pisałem o problemach. z pompą ciepła. Wydaje mi się (mogę się mylić) że PC służy do ogrzewania, a nie produkcji CWU. Temperatura z PC to ok. 30 stopni, a to dla CWU trochę za mało. Zastanówmy się nad kasą: Kominek z płaszczem i osprzętem to max 10.000, zbiornik multiwalentny z nierdzewki z osprzętem to ok. 6.000, solary z dotacjami to 3.000, piec gazowy załóżmy 6.000. Razem 25.000. Czy istnieją PC za takie pieniądze? Osobiście nie sądzę.

----------


## Liwko

> Nic nie pisałem o problemach. z pompą ciepła. Wydaje mi się (mogę się mylić) że PC służy do ogrzewania, a nie produkcji CWU. Temperatura z PC to ok. 30 stopni, a to dla CWU trochę za mało. Zastanówmy się nad kasą: Kominek z płaszczem i osprzętem to max 10.000, zbiornik multiwalentny z nierdzewki z osprzętem to ok. 6.000, solary z dotacjami to 3.000, piec gazowy załóżmy 6.000. Razem 25.000. Czy istnieją PC za takie pieniądze? Osobiście nie sądzę.


Zapewniam cię, że PC może śmiało grzać nawet do +50, tylko po co? Do takiej wody i tak nie wejdziesz.
Liczyłeś przyłącze, komin? Jak duży będzie dom? Jak duża działka? Znasz wyliczenia OZC?

----------


## jarek-pol1

OZC kończę i wychodzą mi miłe dla portfela wartości. Dom 106 m2 ogrzewanej powierzchni, działka 20arów. jest miejsce na GWC(będzie), PC(nie będzie) i inne takie.
Ja zapytałem o różnice pomiędzy mieszaczami, a tu kroi się przewrót sierpniowy?  :roll eyes:

----------


## malux20

może faktycznie pompa nie wydoli do wody
dobrze od tego tygodnia  mam już kominek
to dupsko nie zmarżnie
tak powazniej każdy się zastanawia  jak sprawdzą się wynalazki  w domu

----------


## plusfoto

> solary z dotacjami to 3.000,


Już je załatwiłeś? Czy policzyłeś teoretycznie i tyle ci wyszło.

----------


## jarek-pol1

Automatyka jaką będę miał w domu to jakieś szaleństwo! sterowniki do podłogówki jadą z Anglii, siłowniki z Niemiec, reszta z Alledrogo. Kominek z komputerem! A to nie będzie dom, zasługujący na miano inteligentnego!

----------


## cruz

> NZastanówmy się nad kasą: Kominek z płaszczem i osprzętem to max 10.000, zbiornik multiwalentny z nierdzewki z osprzętem to ok. 6.000, solary z dotacjami to 3.000, piec gazowy załóżmy 6.000. Razem 25.000. Czy istnieją PC za takie pieniądze? Osobiście nie sądzę.


Zapomniałeś o:
+3000 - 5000 zł przyłącze gazu
+teraz musisz ten kocioł gazowy i kocioł na drewno podłączyć do tego zbiornika. Kotłownię gazową pewnie będziesz mieć blisko od niego ale kotłownia z kotłem na drewno będzie daleko. Czyli ok 1000 - 3000 zł
+dodatkowe niewykorzystane m2 w domu przeznaczone na kotłownie z kotłem na drewno.
+etat palacza w przypadku kotła drewno.

----------


## jarek-pol1

W B-B miasto dopłaca. Takie wyliczenie dostałem od dealera. 50%z ch..Europejskiej i do tego miasto daje 3.000 złotych. a nie uwzględniłem jeszcze tego, że zbiornik już będę miał.

----------


## plusfoto

Zapomniałeś o podatku dla państwa i daninie dla banku

----------


## cruz

> Już je załatwiłeś? Czy policzyłeś teoretycznie i tyle ci wyszło.


No za 3000 zł to półtora płaskiego panela. Przy założeniu że będzie podawał bezprzewodowo ciepło (WIFI 3 gen.) i sam wejdzie na dach.

----------


## jarek-pol1

Od kiedy kominek z płaszczem jest w kotłowni? Ale nie mnie oceniać, jak kto sobie mebluje... Dobrze doliczmy nawet te 8.000. Wychodzi 33.000. To wciąż trochę zbyt mało na kpl. PC.
Czy jest tu ktoś, kto potrafi odpowiedzieć na moje pytanie o rozdzielacze?

----------


## jarek-pol1

13.000 kpl. zestaw solarny minus 50% = 6.500 minus 3.000 dotacji z miasta = 3.500 ale to może ja źle liczę.
Czy Wy panowie czerpiecie radość z robienia ludziom wody z mózgu? Moje kalkulacje były absolutnie na marginesie, a pytanie nic z tym nie miało wspólego.
Zapytam może jakiegoś pana Gienka ze sportem w ustach, bo tu chyba nikt nie zna  odpowiedzi na moje pytanie.

----------


## plusfoto

Jeszcze raz Ci tłumaczę - od każdej złotówki którą dostaniesz płacisz 19% podatku. Dotację dostaniesz ale tylko jak na całość weźmiesz kredyt a to marże i inne duperele dla banku. Ponadto zapytaj się swojego doradcy czy aby na pewno jak dostaniesz dotację to miasto da Ci te trzy tysiące lub odwrotnie jak weźmiesz od miasta to czy będziesz mógł skorzystać z dotacji.

----------


## jarek-pol1

Ja to wszystko wiem, miałem doczynienia z bankami. Tylko ten temat to, jak wcześniej pisałem, odległa przyszłość. W chwili obecnej interesuje mnie różnica pomiędzy układami mieszającymi do podłogówki, bo tej nie rozumiem.

----------


## cruz

> Od kiedy kominek z płaszczem jest w kotłowni? Ale nie mnie oceniać, jak kto sobie mebluje...


Kominek z płaszczem wodnym to nic innego jak kocioł opalany drewnem z symboliczną sprawnością ( w stosunku do dedykowanych kotłów). 
Kotłownia to pomieszczenie, w którym znajdują się kotły/kocioł wytwarzające parę lub podgrzewające wodę.

Widzisz ja też nie osądzam jak ktoś nazywa kotłownię salonem.

----------


## Liwko

> Kominek z płaszczem wodnym to nic innego jak kocioł opalany drewnem z symboliczną sprawnością ( w stosunku do dedykowanych kotłów).


 :yes:

----------


## Liwko

> OZC kończę i wychodzą mi miłe dla portfela wartości. Dom 106 m2 ogrzewanej powierzchni, działka 20arów. jest miejsce na GWC(będzie), PC(nie będzie) i inne takie.
> Ja zapytałem o różnice pomiędzy mieszaczami, a tu kroi się przewrót sierpniowy?


Na szybkiego. 
300m2 kolektora poziomego 5tyś zł. PC 12tyś. zł=17tyś. +kotłownia (niech będzie 7tyś)=24tyś.
Nie da rady? Zacznij najpierw czytać forum, zanim zaczniesz o coś pytać. Dla mnie gaz+kominek z płaszczek+solary to idiotyzm. Droga inwestycja i droga eksploatacja. Troszkę pokory i da się coś z tym zrobić :wink:

----------


## jarek-pol1

Wreszcie ktoś napisał coś konstruktywnego. Do teraz nie brałem pod uwagę PC z uwagi na koszty, a teraz muszę zgłębić temat. Na szczęście mam jeszcze trochę czasu.

----------


## ferrit

Popieram Liwko. Kolektor wykonasz samemu.

----------


## RadziejS

> Wylewki samopoziomujące nie są nigdy samopoziomujące 
> 
> 1 m2 wylewki ze styrobetonu  kosztuje razem z wykonaniem około 20 zł/m2.
> 
> Styrobeton ma współczynnik przewodzenia cieplnego 0,07 W/(mK) czyli całkiem niezły.



Ja miałem b.nierówno. Wkleiłem styropian na zaprawę klejowo/cementowo/piaskowo/bylejąką. Wbrew pozorom nie ma tak dużo z tym roboty.De facto ta zaprawa pod styropianem mi wyrównała nierówności.

----------


## gp69

> Ja miałem b.nierówno. Wkleiłem styropian na zaprawę klejowo/cementowo/piaskowo/bylejąką. Wbrew pozorom nie ma tak dużo z tym roboty.De facto ta zaprawa pod styropianem mi wyrównała nierówności.


Wklejałeś od razu styropian "docelowy", czy jakieś cienkie kawałki wyrównujące ?

----------


## RadziejS

jarek-pol1, uważam,  ze jak na dom 106m2 to planujesz system mocno przekombinowany. Twoje wyliczenia: : Kominek z płaszczem i osprzętem to max 10.000, zbiornik multiwalentny z nierdzewki z osprzętem to ok. 6.000, solary z dotacjami to 3.000, piec gazowy załóżmy 6.000. Razem 25.000 - są mocno optymistyczne. Dolicz przynajmniej 10.000 na osprzęt, żeby to wszystko spiąć do kupy.
Kominek z płaszczem bym odpuścił jak źródło ogrzewania (ale to moje zdanie). Zrobiłbym zwykły (sam nie posiadam, ale z doświadczenia piszących, kotłownia w salonie bardzo szybko zdaje się nieznośna).
Jeśli chcesz gaz, to zrobiłbym kocioł kondesacyjny 1F, z niego bezpośrednio zasilanie na OP, bez żadnych dodatkowych pomp, mieszaczy itp, sterowanie regulatorem pogodowym. Do tego zasobnik, niech będzie z dwoma wężownicami - może w przyszłości wepniesz solary (ewentualnie w drugą wężownicę możesz wpiąć kominek z płaszczem,  ale wg mnie to bez sensu). Tanio, łatwo, prosto - dobrze.

Druga opcja, jak pisze Liwko - pompa ciepła. Mocno bym się nad nią zastanowił. Koszt instalacji będzie porównywalny. Zaryzykowałbym twierdzenie, że nawet tańszy niż Twój pierwotnie wymyślony skomplikowany system. Dodatkowo, z doświadczeń Liwko - bardzo tani w eksploatacji. Jedyny minus jaki widzę to uzależnienie wszystkiego od prądu, ale to jest naprawdę dla mnie jedyny minus. Dzięki pompie możesz zrezygnować całkowicie z gazu, a dzięki temu nie musisz mieć tylu kominów, nie musisz ponosić kosztów związanych z przyłączem, projektem owego itp. itd, oraz co najważniejsze unikasz kolejnych opłat miesięcznych związanych z abonamentem za gaz. Ja płacę miesięcznie ok. 70 zł za sam abonament. W skali roku to jest ponad 800 zł wydane na sam luksus posiadania gazu, zużycie dodatkowo! Przemyśl to - zwłaszcza w tak małym, jak piszesz, domu. 

Jeśli szanujesz pieniądze, nie daj się namówić na drogie, skomplikowane systemy. Idź w prostotę i ekonomię. Moja kotłownia kosztowała +- 12k PLN (kocioł, zasobnik 2W, 2 rodzielacze do podłogówki, osprzęt, robocizna w tym 1200 zł) - tylko tyle bo mam totalnie prostą kotłownię. Nie ma w tym koszcie opłat za przyłącze, komin i inne rzeczy związane z gazem. Kotłownia, którą proponuje Liwko (PC) tylko pozornie jest 2x droższa. 

Liwko, jaki Ty masz kolektor i ile kosztowało Cię wszystko co związane z PC - możę już pytałem, ale zapomniałem  :smile:

----------


## RadziejS

> Wklejałeś od razu styropian "docelowy", czy jakieś cienkie kawałki wyrównujące ?


Docelowy 3cm, na poddaszu, jedna warstwa.

----------


## Liwko

Kolektor mam pionowy. Kosztował 10tyś, ale dzisiaj samemu zrobił bym poziomy (mam wystarczająco miejsca) za 4-5tyś.
Tak mały domek można też dobrze ocieplić by się z gazem zmieścić w W-2.
Tak czy inaczej, żadnych skomplikowanych systemów!!!

----------


## malux20

asolt  podesłał mi ozc-jest trochę tych cyferek do analizy
zapotrzebowanie 36,4 kwh m2 rok    na cały dom 4600 kwh rok
 jest podanych wiele parametrów 
czy na podstawie tych danych można  jaka temperatura  będzie na wejściu  w podłogę?
mam zagęszczoną  podłog. na 10 cm przy pc pow

----------


## asolt

> asolt  podesłał mi ozc-jest trochę tych cyferek do analizy
> zapotrzebowanie 36,4 kwh m2 rok    na cały dom 4600 kwh rok
>  jest podanych wiele parametrów 
> czy na podstawie tych danych można  jaka temperatura  będzie na wejściu  w podłogę?
> mam zagęszczoną  podłog. na 10 cm przy pc pow


Zageszczenie 10 cm dla poszczegolnych pomieszczeń dla Twojego domu jest zbędne. Jedynie dla łazienki te 10 cm jest konieczne. Dla innych pomieszczen rozstaw

powinien być wiekszy. Wyliczenie temperatury zasilania w tym przypadku nie jest takie proste i na niektórych  obwodach  trzeba zmniejszyć przepływy zwiekszając dT

----------


## malux20

sam sobie życie pokomplikowałem 
na 2/3 domu będzie drewno-z tego powodu zasilanie chciałbym jak najmniejsze
z powietrzną też większe kolomyje niż ziemną - 2 taryfa nocą
tak przy okazji robienie podlogówki  , całego domu bez ozc to po omacku robota

----------


## asolt

> tak przy okazji robienie podlogówki  , całego domu bez ozc to po omacku robota


Nic dodać , nic ująć

----------


## grzeniu666

> sam sobie życie pokomplikowałem 
> na 2/3 domu będzie drewno-z tego powodu zasilanie chciałbym jak najmniejsze
> z powietrzną też większe kolomyje niż ziemną - 2 taryfa nocą
> tak przy okazji robienie podlogówki  , całego domu bez ozc to po omacku robota


Też planuję częściowo deskę na podłogówce, generalnie odstępy liczę jak pamiętam w okolicy: płytki 30, panele 25, drewno 20, łazienki 10. Izolację mam chyba podobną jak Ty, zasilanie GZ też niekotemp.

----------


## malux20

niby warstwowe lepsze ale myy chyba weżniemy merbau 
asolt na moje zapotrzebowanie ma wplyw że dom jest parterowy/?
i jaki jeśli ma wpływ planowana drewniana podloga

----------


## malux20

grzeniu ja to nie wiem jak przy gazie 
a może warto zagęścić pod drewnem  żeby temp była jak najniższa

----------


## grzeniu666

> grzeniu ja to nie wiem jak przy gazie 
> a może warto zagęścić pod drewnem  żeby temp była jak najniższa


Temp. zakładam 35. Tak to wychodzi (przy moim ociepleniu), że odpowiednikiem rozstawu 30 w np. kuchni (ściślej tam wychodzi średnio ze 35, ale pod szafkami ominę stąd na reszcie gęściej) jest około 20 pod deskami.

Spory dylemat miałem (i nadal trochę mam) czy dawać pod wylewkę z podłogówką dodatkowy styro (niżej izolowana płyta fundamentowa), i jednak raczej dam bo coś czuję że bez tego to drewno by zaczęło grzać sporo później (przez wielkość akumulatora niżej). Przy okazji ułatwi mi to trochę inny spraw.

Jeśli chodzi o deski pewnie będzie dąb lity, olejowany.

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Z jednej strony piszecie o OZC, z drugiej o rozstawie w łazience 10cm. Jak to jest?
Nie pamiętam dokładnie, ale z pierwszych przymiarek w OZC, które robiłem jakiś czas temu, zdaje się że wynikało że m2 podłogówki w kuchni musi grzać prawie dwukrotnie mocniej, niż w łazience. I takie wyniki wydają się być prawidłowe, ponieważ kuchnię mam w narożniku domu i jedną czwartą podłogi zabudowaną szafkami, a w łazience tylko jedna krótka ściana jest zewnętrzną a i okno mniejsze. Nie obliczałem jeszcze rozstawu, ale na oko, za nic mi nie chce "wyjść" 10cm w łazience i 15-20cm w kuchni, pomimo wymaganej wyższej temperatury w łazience.
Będę chyba pierwszym przypadkiem, który będzie miał w łazience większy rozstaw niż w innych pomieszczeniach.

----------


## malux20

czy olejować czy lakierować  u nas dylemat na miarę szekspira
podobno olejowanie jest bezpieczniejsze  przy ogrzewanej podlodze
ja do rozstawu podszedłem  zupełnie na wyczucie-w całym domu co 10 cm-sugerowałem się tym żeby pompie pw łatwiej było uzyskać dobry cop

----------


## grzeniu666

> Z jednej strony piszecie o OZC, z drugiej o rozstawie w łazience 10cm. Jak to jest?
> 
> Nie pamiętam dokładnie, ale z pierwszych przymiarek w OZC, które robiłem jakiś czas temu, zdaje się że wynikało że m2 podłogówki w kuchni musi grzać prawie dwukrotnie mocniej, niż w łazience. I takie wyniki wydają się być prawidłowe, ponieważ kuchnię mam w narożniku domu i jedną czwartą podłogi zabudowaną szafkami, a w łazience tylko jedna krótka ściana jest zewnętrzną a i okno mniejsze. Nie obliczałem jeszcze rozstawu, ale na oko, za nic mi nie chce "wyjść" 10cm w łazience i 15-20cm w kuchni, pomimo wymaganej wyższej temperatury w łazience.
> Będę chyba pierwszym przypadkiem, który będzie miał w łazience większy rozstaw niż w innych pomieszczeniach.



Raczej nie napisałbym "z drugiej strony" ale "w konsekwencji"...

Średnio wychodzi mi 2x większe zapotrzebowanie ma m2 w łazienkach (głównie przez wentylację i temp. jak sądzę, w mniejszym stopniu umiejscowienie). Z tabel rotha wychodzi że między rozstawem 10 a 35 różnica strumienia jest (tylko) ~dwukrotna. Redukując nawet 1/4 podłogi w kuchni z rozstawu 35 robi się nam 25.

Może sprawdź sobie to OZC jeszcze raz, polecam zwrócić uwagę na wydajności wentylacji, ja tam musiałem ponaprawiać sporo baboli.

----------


## malux20

nie wiem czy dobrze podaję u mnie strata ciepła na m2  to 26 watt przy minus 18 na m3 10 watt
 to przy rozstawie 10cm  da się utrzymać temp zasilania 26stopnii [no właśnie do jakich mrozów?]
część podłogówki pod deską 14 mm a reszta płytka
jeszcze jedno jaka moc  będzie drabinki1400w/90 stop   przy zasilaniu 26 stopnii?
wolałbym  wpuścić taką samą temperaturę  w drabinkę jak podlogę

----------


## autorus

Co wy z tymi deskami wymyślacie?   :smile:   Nie lepiej zwykłe cienkie panele?

----------


## grzeniu666

*malux*, ja mam obawy (ale nie jestem fachura) czy wogólne jesteś w stanie uzyskać w łazienkach 24* przy tak małej temp. zasilania szczególnie przy większych mrozach? No i czy/jak wysterować tę podłogówkę przy równych rozstawach i b. różnych zapotrzebowaniach W/m2, wydaje mi się że jednak najlepiej moce (rozstawy) projektować raczej proporcjonalnie.

Ile jesteś w stanie "stuningować" COPa przy zmniejszeniu zasilania z powiedzmy 35 do tych 26?

*autorus*, grzewczo (i pewnie cenowo) lepiej, a najlepiej płytki. Ale "w odbiorze" jak dla mnie nie lepiej. De gustibus...

----------


## malux20

mnie merbau 15 mm polakierowany kosztuje 92 złote 
jak patrzę na ceny paneli i widzę ceny  80-120 to sam się zastanawiam co jest grane
tuning ? może 0,4

----------


## malux20

podłogę to sobie pooglądAĆ  i tak żona decyduje

----------


## plusfoto

10 lat temu kupiłem najzwyklejsze panele w 2 gatunku do zakładu a że mam go w piwnicy to i wilgoć jest spora - osuszacz chodzi 24 h/dobe, dwa razy pływały bo mnie zalało, płaciłem coś około 18 zł/m2, na klientów nie narzekam czyli łażą butami z dworu przez 4 pory roku. W domu robiłem jakieś 8 lat temu remont kupiłem panele z górnej półki niby twardość, ścieralność i inne duperele duże - przecież badziewia nie położę płaciłem coś około 90zł/m2 i powiem tak, jak drugi raz będę robił coś w obecnym mieszkaniu to kupię takie za 18 zł. Te panele w zakładzie na dzień dzisiejszy praktycznie lepiej wyglądają jak te w domu, które są dmuchane,chuchane i pielęgnowane. :yes:

----------


## malux20

coś w tym jest

----------


## Dekrek

Jak pisałem wcześniej planuje podłogówkę w całym domu.

Przyjąłem rozstaw co 15 cm wszędzie poza łazienka i wiatrołapem gdzie będzie co 10 cm.

Mam problem z rozstawem rurek na poddaszu gdzie są skosy. Jaki rozstaw tam zastosować ? Po podłodze jest np 25m2 czyli trzeba by było robić 2 pętle w rozstawie co 15 cm ale powierzchni użytkowej jest już nie 25m2 a ok 15m2. Jak rozwiązaliście to u siebie ? Na poddaszu mam takie 3 pokoje gdzie musiałbym robić po 2 pętle na pokój - tylko ze kubatura jest dużo mniejsza niż normalny pokój 25m2 z pełna wysokością.

Jak rozwiązaliscie to u siebie ?

----------


## asolt

> Jak pisałem wcześniej planuje podłogówkę w całym domu.
> 
> Przyjąłem rozstaw co 15 cm wszędzie poza łazienka i wiatrołapem gdzie będzie co 10 cm.
> 
> Mam problem z rozstawem rurek na poddaszu gdzie są skosy. Jaki rozstaw tam zastosować ? Po podłodze jest np 25m2 czyli trzeba by było robić 2 pętle w rozstawie co 15 cm ale powierzchni użytkowej jest już nie 25m2 a ok 15m2. Jak rozwiązaliście to u siebie ? Na poddaszu mam takie 3 pokoje gdzie musiałbym robić po 2 pętle na pokój - tylko ze kubatura jest dużo mniejsza niż normalny pokój 25m2 z pełna wysokością.
> 
> Jak rozwiązaliscie to u siebie ?


Rozstaw powinno się obliczyć na podstawie strat cieplnych danego pomieszczenia, rodzaju podłogi, dT i temp zadanej, jezeli rozstaw dobieramy  na tzw. oko to mamy takie dylematy.
Co do meritum sprawy na podstawie danych które podałeś nikt nie poda właściwego rozstawu rur w tych pomieszczeniach. To trzeba obliczyć lub przyjąć orientacyjnie, ale wtedy konieczna jest regulacja przepływu rotametrami, pod warunkiem wystarczającej mocy grzejnika podłogowego. W przypadku niewystarczającej mocy regulacja nic nie pomoże, a pomieszczenie będzie niedogrzane.

----------


## Dekrek

A ktoś dysponuje owym programem do liczenia ? 

Na podłodze będą panele. Grzanie piec na ekogroszek. Ocieplenie to 16 cm podłoga grunt 3 cm na pietrze 15 cm elewacja i 25 cm dach.

----------


## Dekrek

W takim razie jak rozstawić podłogówkę na poddaszu ? Tam gdzie wysokość >2.5 m dać co 15 cm a tam gdzie <2.5 m jaki rozstaw zastosować ?

Czy zmniejszyć rozstaw do takiej samej wartości na całej powierzchni pomieszczenia na poddaszu ? ? Na pewno ktoś ma podłogówkę na poddaszu - jak to wykonaliście ?

----------


## Liwko

Ja mam co 15, a w łazience co 10cm. Szkoda tylko, że ten niskotemperaturowy grzejnik będziesz zasilał kotłem wysokotemperaturowym.

----------


## Dekrek

> Ja mam co 15, a w łazience co 10cm. Szkoda tylko, że ten niskotemperaturowy grzejnik będziesz zasilał kotłem wysokotemperaturowym.


Na poddaszu tez cale podłogi pod skosami co 15 cm ?

----------


## Liwko

> Na poddaszu tez cale podłogi pod skosami co 15 cm ?


Tak, do ścianki kolankowej.

----------


## Regut1

> Na poddaszu tez cale podłogi pod skosami co 15 cm ?


Njalepiej zrobić obliczenia zapotrzebowania na ciepło z uwzględnieniem kubatury pomieszczeń. Ja robiłem na tzw czuja. Dół pomieszcenia h=2,8m - 15 cm, poddasze h - 2,7m (kąt nachylenia dachu 45st) co 20 cm. Wylane same posadzki bez podłóg i drzwi wewnętrznych. Termostat na rozdzielaczach skręcony na min. W tamtym sezonie w największe mrozy w domu temp nigdy nie spadła poniżej 16C. W środku trwały prace wykończeniowe.

----------


## Regut1

> co ma piernik do wiatraka ?? gdzie konkretnie problem widzisz ??


 Problemem widzę w subiektywnych odczuciach Livko ale to raczej problem samego Livko, a nie grzejnika podłogowego.

----------


## Liwko

http://www.horyzont.com/projekt-domu...zalia/0/32#top
Nie szkoda m2 na kotłownie w tym domku???

----------


## Regut1

Komina i kotłowni w tym projekcie raczej nie zlikwidujesz, możesz co najwyżej zmienić przeznaczenie pomieszczenia. Koszty tak czy inaczej zostaną/zostały poniesione + dochodzi różnica pomiedzy PC wraz z odwiertami, a najmniejszym piecem na Eko.

----------


## Liwko

A dlaczego komina nie zlikwidujesz? O tym by nie robić takiej kotłowni, można było pomyśleć przed wyborem projektu. W dodatku oprócz gruntowej jest jeszcze powietrzna i sam prąd. Wszystko można jak się chce.

----------


## Regut1

> A dlaczego komina nie zlikwidujesz?


Kominek/koza i wentylacja garażu. Masz kominek? Może to nie głupie rozwiazanie przy PC zwłaszcza w tych regionach gdzie są problemy z dostawmi prądu. 


> O tym by nie robić takiej kotłowni, można było pomyśleć przed wyborem projektu. Wszystko można jak się chce.


 Masz konkretną sytuacje, konkretny budynek. Nie wiem czy wszystko można ale np. hełm jest ciężko przemicować na lewą stronę, a czasami nam wrażenie że na siłe starasz sie to robić.

----------


## Liwko

Bo twierdzę, że tylko zacofanie (bez urazy) usprawiedliwia montowanie kotłów na paliwa stałe w dzisiejszych czasach. Przed budową byłem kompletnym laikiem, ale udało mi się dość dobrze postawić dom, bez upierdliwego systemu grzewczego. 20 lat palenia w kotle w zupełności mi wystarczyło.

----------


## cruz

> Bo twierdzę, że tylko zacofanie (bez urazy) usprawiedliwia montowanie kotłów na paliwa stałe w dzisiejszych czasach.


Zacofanie usprawiedliwia zrobienie sobie kotłowni z salonu i ogrzewanie domu za pomocą energii wytworzonej w kotle który zatruwającym środowisko.

----------


## Liwko

> Zacofanie usprawiedliwia zrobienie sobie kotłowni z salonu


Tys prowda.

----------


## Regut1

> Bo twierdzę, że tylko zacofanie (bez urazy) usprawiedliwia montowanie kotłów na paliwa stałe w dzisiejszych czasach. Przed budową byłem kompletnym laikiem, ale udało mi się dość dobrze postawić dom, bez upierdliwego systemu grzewczego. 20 lat palenia w kotle w zupełności mi wystarczyło.


Cieszę się Twoim szczęściem, choć mam nieodparte wrażenie, że kwestie zwiazane z ekogroszkiem "na siłę" demonizujesz. Jak sam przyznajesz kotłownia w salonie już Ci tak bardzo nie przeszkada. 
Są różne sytuacje życiowe i jak widać na powyższym przykładzie Twój przepis na "komfort, zadowolenie i nie wszystkim pasuje. 

Ps. Podobnie kiedyś cieszyłem się szczęściem ludzi, którzy mieli trendy-bezobsługowe kotłownie na olej opałowy. Większość z nich szybko przestała być trędy.  Zobaczymy jak będzie z prądem?

----------


## Liwko

A gdzie to wyczytałeś, że mi kotłownia w salonie nie przeszkadza?

----------


## malux20

no to ja jestem zacofany 
mam wyprowadzone rury w kotłow do zwykłego pieca
w łazience drabiny z grzałami
kominek- bez płaszcza dgp 
wolę być zacofany  niż kombinować po fakcie 
choć przyznam że u mnie zamieszanie wprowadzila powietrz, pompa

----------


## Regut1

> Tys prowda.



 :big grin:

----------


## Liwko

Co Regu coś tam, będziesz miał taką kotłownie w salonie że się tak cieszysz?  :big grin:

----------


## Regut1

:yes:  i podłogówkę na wypadek gdybym kiedyś zdecydował się na PC.  Jeżeli się nie zdecyduje,  np z powodu urynkowienia  ceny prądu, ominie mnie robienie z salonu kotłowni  :yes: 

Ps. Nie staraj sie mnie obrazić - nie potrafisz   :big lol:

----------


## Liwko

Ależ ja nie mam zamiaru kogokolwiek obrażać. Martwi cię to? :big grin:

----------


## RadziejS

Oj, ciężko nadążyć gdzie się temat znajduje... Normalnie czuję się jak głupi Jaś. Temat skacze jak się moderatorom podoba...

----------


## Waldek14

Witam,
Poszujuję informacji na temat takiego rozdzielacza:

http://www.e-heat.pl/rozdzielacz-mie...sem-p-524.html

Czy może ktoś użytkujej i może się podzielić swoimi spostrzeżeniami.
Pozdr

----------


## jarek-pol1

Zacznijmy jeszcze raz.






> Na szybkiego. 
> 300m2 kolektora poziomego 5tyś zł. PC 12tyś. zł=17tyś. +kotłownia (niech będzie 7tyś)=24tyś.
> Nie da rady? Zacznij najpierw czytać forum, zanim zaczniesz o coś pytać. Dla mnie gaz+kominek z płaszczek+solary to idiotyzm. Droga inwestycja i droga eksploatacja. Troszkę pokory i da się coś z tym zrobić


Rozbiłem się dziś o ścianę w gazowni (planowany termin realizacji przyłącza to MARZEC!! A gaz mam w działce!)

Pytania:

1. Jaka pompa?
2. Jaki kolektor?
3. Jaki bojler?
4. "Osprzęt do kotłowni"?
5. Co jeszcze?
6. Różnice w podłogówce?

Jeżeli wykazuję zbyt wielki stopień ignorancji tematycznej to przepraszam, ale ciężko znaleźć instrukcję doboru i montażu PC.

Może ktoś ma jakiś link?

----------


## Liwko

> Zacznijmy jeszcze raz.


Podałem ci na priva link do firmy z twojego miasta, (zdążyłem się już nawet w pewnym momencie z nimi posprzeczać :big grin: ) a ty zapewne nawet nie raczyłeś tam zajechać. Podaj wszystkie dane swojego domu, plus jakąś ofertę to podyskutujemy, ale chyba też nie koniecznie w tym miejscu...

----------


## jarek-pol1

Do Liwko.
Żeczywiście z tą wizytą troszkę mi zeszło  :roll eyes:  Może ci panowie są fajnii, ale mnie nie słuchali. Przysłali mi ofertę na kpl. instalację, mimo iż prosiłem o pominięcie wykonania dolnego źródła i PC z wysokiej półki, nie biorąc pod uwagę mojego bardzo skromnego budżetu. Wycena ta jest astronomicznie wysoka, w stosunku do Pańskiej kalkulacji. Oczywiście absolutnie się nie zniechęcam i zgłębiam tajniki "czarnej magii"(PC). Poszukuję rozwiązań nakreślonych cenowo przez Pana. Odkryłem np., że multiwalentny zbiornik, który miałem zamiar zastosować pierwotnie w kotłowni idealnie nadaje się do PC.
Dodam jeszcze, że nie wyobrażam sobie domu bez kominka w salonie (wg.Pana, kotłowni) i absolutnie nie interesują mnie koszty  i uciążliwości jego ekploataji 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Liwko

Ależ ja mam kominek, tyle że zwykły dla przyjemności. Spalam około 0,5m3 drewna rocznie.

----------


## jarek-pol1

Przy rekuperacji mogą być problemy ze zwykłym kominkiem, ale to jest teraz nieistotne. W rozsądnej dla mnie cenie, czyli ok. 12.000 jak do tej pory znalazłem: 
http://allegro.pl/gruntowa-pompa-cie...496168711.html
http://allegro.pl/hewalex-wke-10-0h-...517252539.html
 W obu przypadkach, nic mnie nie przekonuje do zakupu. Może jedna rzecz...producent drugiej jest o rzut beretem.
Nazwy coś mi mówiące zaczynają się od 15.000 i wszyscy sprzedawcy napierają na kompleksową usługę.
Coraz bardziej jasna staje się dla mnie instalacja całego tego "ustrojstwa". Martwi mnie tylko trzykrotność powierzchni DŹ nad domem. 300 mkw to ze 600mb rury i tyle samo półtorametrowych "okopów"

----------


## jarek-pol1

Super. A co przy  -15 stopniach? Tylko kominek? COP zdecydowanie zbyt mały. Lubię gorące kąpiele  :smile:

----------


## jarek-pol1

Mam cholernie dobrą motywację żeby zrobić PC. Dziś złożyłem wniosek u bandytów w gazowni, i usłyszałem nowy termin przyłącza...30 kwiecień 2013!!!  Gdzie my żyjemy? Zrujnowali cały mój plan. Panowie, ja muszę mieć CO i CWU, a nie mam już zbyt wiele czasu na decyzje. Boję się, że z uwagi na budżet i czas, pozostanie mi tylko piec na węgiel. Wszędzie gdzie pytałem, słyszałem, że powietrzna nie wyrobi w zimie. Więc ominąłem temat.

----------


## malux20

ja bym  w te 240 zł różnicy nie wierzył 
myślę że przy twoim domku to będzie z 600-800zł  przy co i cwu
średnioroczny cop owszem się może tak róznic , gruntowe lepiej wykorzystują tansze taryfy

----------


## malux20

no niech będzie 
przy 0,40 zł za prąd zakładasz że będziesz grzał w 2 taryfie?
lepiej  we właściwym wątku prowadzmy dyskusję

----------


## 1950

a kto Ci takie rzeczy opowiadał?

----------


## malux20

> a kto Ci takie rzeczy opowiadał?


?

----------


## jarek-pol1

Ja bardzo proszę o namiar na te kompleksowe oferty z DZ i zasobnikiem za 26-30 tys.

----------


## Liwko

> Ja bardzo proszę o namiar na te kompleksowe oferty z DZ i zasobnikiem za 26-30 tys.


Nie w tym temacie!
http://forum.muratordom.pl/forumdisp...py-ciep%C5%82a
I moje propozycje 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...5%82a-Ecopower
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-Ecopol-System

----------


## marcin00

Tylko, ze w przypadku pompy ciepla gruntowej a powietrznej to  cop roczne jest mniejsze niż gruntowej, ale wszyscy wiemy, ze na to wpływ ma tez region.
Np. jeśli mamy sytuacje, ze pompa powietrzna zamontowana jest zestawem solarnym to koszt z dotacja może wynieść załóżmy 15 tys zl – czyli pompa podlaczenie zbiornik i solar.  (sa tematy o dotacje na forum do -45% ma Hewalex, Galmet, Vikersonn tylko nie wiem czy wszyscy po tyle samo) Koszty moga tyle wyniesc jeśli ktos nie ma mozliwosci odwiertow, już nie mówiąc o poziomym kolektorze.
Roznica w miesiącu miedzy ziemna a powierzchniowa jest podoba bo to koszt około 100 zl czyli w sezonie cos 900 zl, lecz w tym momencie w drugim przypadku oszczedza się na wykopach.

----------


## Liwko

Pompa ciepła i solary? Mogę ci udowodnić, że nawet gdybym dostał te solary za darmo, to i tak by mi się to przy PC nie opłacało.

----------


## wypas

Witam,

Zauwazylem, ze doradza Pan przy doborze pompy ciepla i sam takowa posiada. Mam pytanie czy moglby Pan mi cos doradzic. Ewentualnie skierowac do kogos kto by zrobil wycene na pompe ciepla z poziomym wymiennikiem. Dom powierzchnia uzytkowa okolo 160-170m2, Ytong 36cm, okna 3 szyby, dzialka 10arow mokra gliniasta. 
Niestety nie ma gazu w okolicy, wiec zaczalem myslec nad pompa ciepla. 


Pozdrawiam
Tomasz







> Na szybkiego. 
> 300m2 kolektora poziomego 5tyś zł. PC 12tyś. zł=17tyś. +kotłownia (niech będzie 7tyś)=24tyś.
> Nie da rady? Zacznij najpierw czytać forum, zanim zaczniesz o coś pytać. Dla mnie gaz+kominek z płaszczek+solary to idiotyzm. Droga inwestycja i droga eksploatacja. Troszkę pokory i da się coś z tym zrobić

----------


## cruz

> Pompa ciepła i solary? Mogę ci udowodnić, że nawet gdybym dostał te solary za darmo, to i tak by mi się to przy PC nie opłacało.


Poproszę.

----------


## Liwko

> Poproszę.


Hehe  :smile: 
Na CWU zużywam rocznie około 300zł. Latem zużywam mniej niż zimą. Skoro solary zapewniają około 70% rocznie CWU, to zaoszczędził bym około 210zł, a uwzględniając realne zużycie kWh na CWU latem, pewnie około 170zł. No ale solary mają też pompkę, która zużywa rocznie kWh za około 70zl. Czyli pozostaje mi około 100zł. Doliczmy teraz wymianę glikolu co kilka lat i ewentualny serwis i z oszczędności nici. 
Solary przy PC są bez sensu.

----------


## Liwko

> Witam,
> 
> Zauwazylem, ze doradza Pan przy doborze pompy ciepla i sam takowa posiada. Mam pytanie czy moglby Pan mi cos doradzic. Ewentualnie skierowac do kogos kto by zrobil wycene na pompe ciepla z poziomym wymiennikiem. Dom powierzchnia uzytkowa okolo 160-170m2, Ytong 36cm, okna 3 szyby, dzialka 10arow mokra gliniasta. 
> Niestety nie ma gazu w okolicy, wiec zaczalem myslec nad pompa ciepla. 
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Tomasz


Podałem linki gdzie takie pytania należy kierować, a najlepiej najpierw trochę poczytać :wink:

----------


## cruz

> No ale solary mają też pompkę, która zużywa rocznie kWh za około 70zl.


Tylko że pompkę montuje się taką na 12V i podpina bezpośrednio pod panel fotowoltaiczny. A że nie kupujemy sterownika do solarów więc nie wychodzi to wiele drożej.

----------


## Liwko

> Tylko że pompkę montuje się taką na 12V i podpina bezpośrednio pod panel fotowoltaiczny. A że nie kupujemy sterownika do solarów więc nie wychodzi to wiele drożej.


 :ohmy:  Widziałem kilka zestawów i nigdzie takiej pompki

----------


## cruz

> Widziałem kilka zestawów i nigdzie takiej pompki


http://www.elektrosklad.pl/index.php...t5-12v-15pv-dc

----------


## Liwko

Może i ma to sens, po 7-8 latach powinien taki zestawik za 700zł się zwrócić w stosunku do pompki za 200zł. Pytanie tylko czy doczeka tego zwrotu, szczerze w to wątpię.

----------


## DEZET

> Tylko, ze w przypadku pompy ciepla gruntowej a powietrznej to  cop roczne jest mniejsze niż gruntowej, ale wszyscy wiemy, ze na to wpływ ma tez region.
> Np. jeśli mamy sytuacje, ze pompa powietrzna zamontowana jest zestawem solarnym to koszt z dotacja może wynieść załóżmy 15 tys zl – czyli pompa podlaczenie zbiornik i solar.  (sa tematy o dotacje na forum do -45% ma Hewalex, Galmet, Vikersonn tylko nie wiem czy wszyscy po tyle samo) Koszty moga tyle wyniesc jeśli ktos nie ma mozliwosci odwiertow, już nie mówiąc o poziomym kolektorze.
> Roznica w miesiącu miedzy ziemna a powierzchniowa jest podoba bo to koszt około 100 zl czyli w sezonie cos 900 zl, lecz w tym momencie w drugim przypadku oszczedza się na wykopach.


Póki co, lepiej zapomnieć o tej śmiesznej dotacji na solary. Koszty pośrednie banku- bo trzeba wziąć na nie kredyt, określona firma może to wykonać z wymaganym certyfikatem, dodatkowo trzeba niestety też zapłacić podatek. Jak się policzy z 45% zostaje 10, góra 15% oszczędności.

Na COP pomp też trzeba patrzeć z "przymrużeniem oka", bo wynika to z wielu czynników w danym miejscu, jak tu opisano.

----------


## r2r3

Witam serdecznie

Mam do wyboru rozdzielacz z układem mieszającym z zaworem trójdrożnym albo z siłownikiem termostatycznym. Czy jest ktoś w stanie podać mi zalety i wady obu z tych rozwiązań? 
Za odpowiedzi z góry dziękuję.

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> Mam do wyboru rozdzielacz z układem mieszającym z zaworem trójdrożnym albo z siłownikiem termostatycznym. Czy jest ktoś w stanie podać mi zalety i wady obu z tych rozwiązań?


Z tego co zauważyłem, standardowo stosuje się zawory termostatyczne. Jeśli układ nie będzie sterowany pogodowo, uważam że powinieneś wybrać termostatyczny.
Przy pogodówce, zawór termostatyczny (moim zdaniem) całkowicie nie zda egzeminu. Wówczas tylko zwykły zawór mieszający 3 drogowy. Tak właśnie mam ja i teraz "walczę" z tą koncepcją.
Generalnie, musisz poznać takie pojęcia jak: _regulacja ilościowa_ oraz _regulacja jakościowa_.
Termostatyczny to regulacja ilościowa. W podłogówkę wpływa woda o stałej pemperaturze, a moc podłogówki regulowana jest poprzez długość pracy kotła.
Zawór mieszający 3d to regulacja jakościowa, w której moc podłogówki regulujesz temperaturą wody wpływającej w podłogę (i dlatego kocioł musi mieć pogodówkę). Sam kopcioł może pracować bez przerwy.
Napewno tak jest w przypadku układu w którym znajdują się grzejniki wysoko i niskotemperaturowe.
Nie wiem, czy przy czystej podłogówce (oraz np. kotle gazowym samodzilnie regulującym temperaturę wody) stosuje się układ obniżający temperaturę, czy czasem nie przygotowuje się już w kotle wody o odpowiedniej temperaturze?

Tak ja to widzę.

######################################

Ja również mam pytanie. Zadałem je w innym wątku, ale tam chyba nikt od dawna nie zagląda.

Chciałbym dowiedzieć się kilku rzeczy odnośnie rozdzielaczy do C.O.
1.
W co należy uzbroić *rozdzielacz do grzejników tradycyjnych*?
Czy wystarczy jak na obu belkach zastosuję zawór kulowy na wejściu/wyjściu belki i odpowietrznik na samej belce?
2.
W co należy uzbroić *rozdzielacz do podłogówki*?
(przed rozdzielaczem znajduje się układ mieszający, dostosowujący temperaturę wody do wymagań podłogówki)
Czy wystarczy jak na obu belkach zastosuję zawór kulowy na  wejściu/wyjściu belki oraz odpowietrznik, zawory odcinające na belce  zasilającej, przepływomierze na belce powrotnej?
3.
Na której belce umieścić przepływomierze? Wydawało mi się, że na  powrocie, ale widziałem że zestawy z RTLami (które przecież montuje się  na powrocie) mają przepływomierze na belce zasilającej.
4.
Czy przepływomierze mogę skręcić tak, by w sytuacji awaryjnej, odciąć całkowicie dopływ (w sumie powrót) wody do gałęzi?
5.
Czy ma jakiekolwiek znaczenie, która belka (zasilająca, powrotna) znajduje się u góry?
6.
Jak zabezpieczyć się przed uszkodzeniem podłogówki spowodowanej awarią kotła i zbyt wysoką temperaturą wody?
Zastosować zawór termostatyczny na wejściu rozdzielacza zasilającego  podłogówkę? (zakładam, że całkowite odcięcie podłogówki nie wywoła  awarii układu, ponieważ nadwyżkę ciepła odbiorą grzejniki tradycyjne)

Będę wdzięczny za odpowiedzi na te pytania.

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

OK.
 Na pytanie numer trzy sam sobie odpowiedziałem (http://forum.info-ogrzewanie.pl/topic/8781-montaz-rotametrow/).
 Co do odpowiedzi na pozostałe pytania, liczę na Was.

----------


## madric

> Z tego co zauważyłem, standardowo stosuje się zawory termostatyczne. Jeśli układ nie będzie sterowany pogodowo, uważam że powinieneś wybrać termostatyczny.
> Przy pogodówce, zawór termostatyczny (moim zdaniem) całkowicie nie zda egzeminu. Wówczas tylko zwykły zawór mieszający 3 drogowy. Tak właśnie mam ja i teraz "walczę" z tą koncepcją.
> Generalnie, musisz poznać takie pojęcia jak: _regulacja ilościowa_ oraz _regulacja jakościowa_.
> Termostatyczny to regulacja ilościowa. W podłogówkę wpływa woda o stałej pemperaturze, a moc podłogówki regulowana jest poprzez długość pracy kotła.
> Zawór mieszający 3d to regulacja jakościowa, w której moc podłogówki regulujesz temperaturą wody wpływającej w podłogę (i dlatego kocioł musi mieć pogodówkę). Sam kopcioł może pracować bez przerwy.
> Napewno tak jest w przypadku układu w którym znajdują się grzejniki wysoko i niskotemperaturowe.
> Nie wiem, czy przy czystej podłogówce (oraz np. kotle gazowym samodzilnie regulującym temperaturę wody) stosuje się układ obniżający temperaturę, czy czasem nie przygotowuje się już w kotle wody o odpowiedniej temperaturze?
> 
> Tak ja to widzę.
> ...


ps. z ta regulacją jakościową/ilościową .... Nie mówię że to nie prawda ale to jak z klejami/gruntami/foliami kubełkowymi (której swoją drogą nie dałem - miałem przyjemność oglądnąć 50cm pod ziemią po roku mój styro pokryty tylko dysperbitem i co? Sucho... W tych czasach wymyśli się wszystko aby sprzedać wszystko. Tak więc wątpliwa to sprawa....
Po prostu trzeba wszystko zrobić tak aby jak najmniej problemów sprawiło i myślało za nas :smile: . wg. mnie zawór 3d z termostatem jest drogi ale bardzo wymyślną zabawką, która zdaje egzamin przy podłogówce. Fachowcem nie jestem, ale zrobiłem swoja inst. z buforem 1000l i po paru problemach uruchomiłem i jest git. Jeśli u ciebie ma ktoś inny robić instalacje i planować to zdaj się na niego jeśli samemu to zapraszam na priva. 
Nie utrudniaj sobie życia kombinacjami jak w powyższych pytaniach. Najlepiej kupić gotowce, spasowane/uszczelnione :smile: . Acha dobra rada dokup do rozdzielaczy OP śrubunki kątowe z z.kulowymi- bardzo dobre wyjście w razie awarii. Generalnie - przy miedzi zapomina się o śrubunkach, ja tak zrobiłem i to błąd (już poprawione) dobrze kupować zawory kulowe z śrubunkami i wstawić przed zaworami 3d + przed każdą pompką. Przy robieniu instalacji trzeba myśleć jak dane urządzenie w razie czego wymontować, bo nic nie jest trwałe. 
Z perspektywy czasu, bez sensu jest wstawiać fitlry skośne przed każdym urządzeniem, skoro można wstawić na wyjściu z pieca czy z bufora... jeden i po ptakach.

----------


## malux20

czuję się jak młody Tusk
no ale zadam pytanie

jeśli mam temperaturę na zasilaniu / wyjściu z pompy ciepła  30 stop   i np. 35 stop.
to jaką temperaturę będzie miała podłoga?
pytam się ze względu  na podłogę drewnianą.
czy ta posadzka będzie miała także 30 lub 35 stop czy jednak mniej .
pewnie na temperature ma wiele czynników

----------


## Liwko

> czuję się jak młody Tusk
> no ale zadam pytanie
> 
> jeśli mam temperaturę na zasilaniu / wyjściu z pompy ciepła  30 stop   i np. 35 stop.
> to jaką temperaturę będzie miała podłoga?
> pytam się ze względu  na podłogę drewnianą.
> czy ta posadzka będzie miała także 30 lub 35 stop czy jednak mniej .
> pewnie na temperature ma wiele czynników


Z tego co pamiętam przy zasilaniu 35, podłoga na wierzchu miała około 26 stopni.

----------


## malux20

ty chyba nie przekraczasz zasilania 30 stop?

liwko my o jakimś piwie gadaliśmy-pamiętam

----------


## grzeniu666

*malux*, będzie miała mniej. Pewnie można to dokładniej sprawdzić w np. Audytorze CO, ale na podstawie prostych tabel Rotha przy temp. w rurach 35* (średnia, czyli pewnie zasilanie/powrót 40/30, niższych nie podają) przy rozstawie "co 15" i na podłodze "parkiet, średni dywan" temp. pow. podłogi to 25* (dla temp. w pomieszczeniu 20*).

----------


## Liwko

> ty chyba nie przekraczasz zasilania 30 stop?
> 
> liwko my o jakimś piwie gadaliśmy-pamiętam


Zasilanie w największe mrozy około 35*
Może kiedyś z tym piwkiem wypali :wink:

----------


## malux20

paliłem w kominku dziś tegorocznym drewnem brzozowym
muszę najpierw z 20-30 min lekko uchylić  drzwiczki żeby ogien nie przygasał a potem pali się i pali po zamknięciu drzwiczek 
nie wiem czy to kwestia za małego dolotu powietrza czy temp. na zewn.

----------


## Liwko

A rozpalałeś od góry czy od dołu? Jeżeli od dołu to tak właśnie trzeba robić.

----------


## malux20

u mnie rozstaw 10 cm  to pewnie trochę mniej wyjdzie

----------


## malux20

od dołu

----------


## Liwko

No to wszystko ok.
Jeżeli nauczysz się palić od góry to będziesz zamykał drzwiczki niemal od razu. Ten sposób jest moim zdaniem zdecydowanie lepszy.

----------


## malux20

wygrzewam posadzkę 
jej temp to 35 stopni
zasilanie 45
powrot 39
wygrzewanie według programu pompy
w domu istna siekiera
czy mogę  w trakcie wygrzewania  przewietrzyć wnętrza?

----------


## cruz

> wygrzewam posadzkę 
> 
> czy mogę  w trakcie wygrzewania  przewietrzyć wnętrza?


No właśnie
jastrych z podłogówki wygrzewamy i jest OK.
Jastrych bez podłogówki nie wygrzewamy i jest OK.

Więc pytanie skąd jastrych wie że ma rurki w sobie i musi być wygrzewany żeby było dobrze?

----------


## malux20

chodzi Ci że generalnie posadzki kiepsko są wygrzewane?
u mnie drewno  także musże to przejść

----------


## CityMatic

> czy mogę  w trakcie wygrzewania  przewietrzyć wnętrza?


A kto napisał, że nie?Takim Hardcorowym postępowaniem możesz uszkodzić sobie okna po prostu nie można robić PRZECIĄGÓW bo to powoduje nierównomierne odparowywanie wody w obszarze najszybszego przemieszczania się powietrza, a jak najszybciej usuniesz wilgoć z powietrza to tym lepiej
U mnie przy wygrzewaniu, a przed położeniem desek posadzka osiągnęła wilgotność 1,5%  po 14 dniach.

----------


## malux20

czyli delikatnie wietrzyć?

----------


## Liwko

Ja bym wietrzył i to ostro.

----------


## malux20

idę na budowę

----------


## CityMatic

Wietrzyć,wietrzyć....jeśli nie masz drzwi wewnętrznych(a myślę że nie masz) można przykleić folię w otworach drzwiowych i uchylić okna - doskonale wszystko sobie wyleci(wilgoć) bez przeciągów.
W tym czasie można coś porobić wokół domu - zawsze jest coś do zrobienia.
1-2 h usunie nadmiar wilgoci i znów można odparowywać  :wink:

----------


## michael_28

Czytam, czytam i czytam i dalej się nie mogę nadziwić, że jeden wątek może mieć prawie 4 tysie postów  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> Czytam, czytam i czytam i dalej się nie mogę nadziwić, że jeden wątek może mieć prawie 4 tysie postów


phiii...
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...60#post5521360
 :big grin:

----------


## cihy07

Mam następujący dylemat. Zostało mi się sporo styropianu z ocieplania elewacji EPS 70. Czy mozna użyć go pod ogrzewanie podłogowe? Planuję dać 20 cm styro i tak sobie wymyśliłem, że dałbym 10 cm EPS 70 tego fasadowego i na to 10 cm twardego EPS 100 typowego na podłogi. Byłoby to ok, czy raczej nie ryzykować?

----------


## CityMatic

> ......... raczej nie ryzykować?


Nie będzie to dobry pomysł, dla spokojnego snu, znajdź mu inne zastosowanie - strych czy coś podobnego - na podłogę daj wszędzie twardy.

----------


## cysiokysio

No dobra to przyszedł czas u mnie na spięcie kotłowni. 
Mam instalacje mieszaną (20% to podłogówka). kocioł DS na paliwa stałe.
Już miałem kupować drugą pompę, zawór 3D do podłogówki, ale po rozmowie ze znajomym który też ma instalacje mieszaną zacząłem się zastanawiać czy warto wydawać kasę(bo wiecie pod koniec budowy to już krucho). Brak jest u niego dodatkowej pompy i zaworu 3D a zamiast tego ma na powrotnym rozdzielaczu głowice z wkładkami termostatycznymi. Trzeba nadmienić że ma tylko dwa obwody po ok 35 m i u niego huśta aż miło. Przepływomierze nie pokazują prawie nic ale to tak samo jak i u większości. Głowice na wyjściu  ma tak skręcone aby nie na wejściu temperatura nie była za wysoka.
U mnie sytuacja wygląda tak że mam 2 obwody po 30m i dwa po 45m i się zastanawiam czy u mnie też by to nie wystarczyło. Zrobił bym tak aby jakby co to  przed rozdzielaczem można było wstawić układ mieszający i dodatkowo wstawić zaślepiony trójnik przed główną pompą oczywiście na rozdzielacze dorzucę termometry aby obserwować czy jest ok.
Próbował ktoś z was przy małej podłogówce takiego rozwiązania, warto kombinować?

----------


## bajcik

@cysiokrysio
Chciałeś regulację jakościową, a twój znajomy na regulację ilościową - dopuszcza na wejście wodę gorącą kotłową która pomału płynąc stygnie i wypływa letnia.
Zdaje się że pexy mają mocno skrócony czas życia od używania wrzątku.

----------


## cobratom

Aktualnie jestem na etapie budowy wiec jeszcze kilka miesiecy do podlogowki ale juz teraz mam pytania.
W koncu mi sie udalo przeczytac caly watek od deski do deski.

Mam kilka pytan jak zorganicowac podlogowke
1. W projekcie mam wyliczone jakie powinienem miec kaloryfery, czy w uproszczeniu moge zalozyc ze moc kaloryferow to jest moc jaka potrzebuje pomieszczenie? - wiem ze powinienem policzyc OZC, wlasnie to robie ale chcaibym do czegos odniesc te wyniki
2. Bede mial pompe ciepla Nibe 1245, czy do takiej pompy potrzebuje miec jakis zbiornik buforory, czy sama podlogowka wystarczy (z tego co wiem to jest tam ta sprezarka co bylo opisywane kila stron wczesniej i nie przszkadzaja jej czeste zalaczenie, co sie zreszta wyjdzie w praniu)

----------


## Liwko

Sama podłogówka wystarczy.

----------


## cysiokysio

> @cysiokrysio
> Zdaje się że pexy mają mocno skrócony czas życia od używania wrzątku.


Bardziej się boje o kafelki, ale też mi się nie chce wierzyć że na wejściu temperatura jest ok.

----------


## PeZet

> Mam następujący dylemat. Zostało mi się sporo styropianu z ocieplania elewacji EPS 70. Czy mozna użyć go pod ogrzewanie podłogowe? Planuję dać 20 cm styro i tak sobie wymyśliłem, że dałbym 10 cm EPS 70 tego fasadowego i na to 10 cm twardego EPS 100 typowego na podłogi. Byłoby to ok, czy raczej nie ryzykować?


Moim zdaniem ten styropian mógłbyś położyć przy ścianach, tam gdzie nie będzie dużych obciążeń - np pod szafki kuchenne.
U siebie zastanawiam się czy w pasie 50cm pod szafkami nie dołożyć ze 4cm styropianu kosztem grubości wylewki. Zawsze to mniejsze straty przez mostek termiczny przy podłodze.

----------


## michal_mlody

Witam.

Mam takie pytanie odnośnie zaworu mieszającego do podłogówki sterowanym programatorem pogodowym za pomocą siłownika.
Mam na oku ESBE VRG 131 i siłownik ARA661. No i teraz są dwa modele z różnymi czasami obrotu (60s i 120s)
Jaki będzie odpowiedni siłownik. Dodam, że zasilane to będzie z bufora.

Za podpowiedź wielkie dzięki

----------


## MORDIMER.

> Bardziej się boje o kafelki, ale też mi się nie chce wierzyć że na wejściu temperatura jest ok.


Jeżeli podłoga będzie rozgrzewana stopniowo, to nic się z płytkami nie stanie.

----------


## raftrusz

Witajcie,
W której warstwie podłogi na gruncie, montowaliście rury Wody Użytkowej (CWU, ZWU) oraz Centralnego Ogrzewania (CO)? Mój hydraulik koniecznie chce montować rury bezpośrednio na chudziaku i do niego przymocować rury mechanicznie hakami(nie mylić z rurami ogrzewania podłogowego). Dopiero na rurach mam układać izolację przeciw wilgociową i ocieplenie. 

Jego argumenty: 
- rury musi do czegoś przymocować mechanicznie, jak położy na fili to ją podziurawi hakami, 
- podczas zgrzewania rur (plastiki) przepali miejscami folię i izolację termiczną,
- rury są w otulinie (2 cm otuliny) i dodatkowa izolacja termiczna nie jest wymagana..

Starałem się znaleźć odpowiedź w dokumentacjach, ale nie wiele się dowiedziałem.
W dokumentacji 
- KAN, strona 76, cytat „Rury należy mocować do podłoża pojedynczymi lub podwójnymi hakami..”
- Kisan, strona 24, izolacja przeciw wilgociowa nad?
- Roth-Polska, strona 32, na rysunku są haki. 

Mi do tej pory wydawało się, że rury CO i CWU powinno położyć na izolacji przeciw wilgociowej i otulić izolacją termiczną.

Jak macie u Siebie? Czy mocowaliście mechanicznie rury do chudziaka?

----------


## qubic

mając na uwadze że na chudziaku będzie jakieś 10 stopni C to ta otulina na rurze jest dość mikra

----------


## pshemko84

Witam.
Ja zawsze robię tak że jeśli masz powiedzmy 10 cm ocieplenia w dwóch warstwach to najpierw 5 styropianu, potem rurki instalaji w otulinach, dalej druga warstwa ocieplenia z wycięciami na te rurki...
Tłumaczenie że coś przypali i coś tam jeszcze to tylko oznaka że dupa nie hydraulik. Po prostu idzie po najniższej lini oporu. A co do przymocowania tych rurek to "mewki" (plastikowe uchwyty jedno lub dwu stronne) mają dość długie trzpienie i spokojnie chwycą te rury przez ocieplenie...
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## raftrusz

> Witam.
> ... A co do przymocowania tych rurek to "mewki" (plastikowe uchwyty jedno lub dwu stronne) mają dość długie trzpienie i spokojnie chwycą te rury przez ocieplenie...
> Pozdrawiam.


Tym samym przebijasz hydroizolację i w takim montażu nie ma sensu jej dawać. Też nie ciekawie ale dzięki za wypowiedź. 

"1950", "nilsan", pozostali forumowicze, jak Wy zrobiliście?

----------


## michal_mlody

U siebie wszystkie rury do CWU poprowadziłem w pierwszej warstwie styro. Wycinałem boniarką termiczną. Styropian w dwóch warstwach po 10cm.

----------


## qubic

tak ułożona będzie ok?bezpośrednio na osiepleniu i mocowane rurki do siatki opaskami?

----------


## michal_mlody

Jaką pompę zastosować do podłogówki.
Pompa za zaworem mieszającym sterowanym podłogówką, zasilanie z bufora.

Myślę na LFP, no i teraz:

- 25 POr 40 c
- PCO 25/4 N

Napędzać to ma 600mb rury 17mm. Ta druga z tego co wyczytałem ze strony producenta to przystosowana do podłogówki no i trochę tańsza.
Która będzie odpowiednia?

----------


## kajmanxxl

> Jaką pompę zastosować do podłogówki.
> Pompa za zaworem mieszającym sterowanym podłogówką, zasilanie z bufora.
> 
> Myślę na LFP, no i teraz:
> 
> - 25 POr 40 c
> - PCO 25/4 N
> 
> Napędzać to ma 600mb rury 17mm. Ta druga z tego co wyczytałem ze strony producenta to przystosowana do podłogówki no i trochę tańsza.
> Która będzie odpowiednia?


jak dla mnie to obie są dobre wybrał bym tą co ma mniejsze zużycie prądu

----------


## michal_mlody

25 POr40 ma trochę mniej W na poszczególnych biegach.
Może macie jakieś inne propozycje co do pomp w podobnej cenie?
Pompy OMNIGENA w dobrej cenie stoją :smile: 
LFP ma jeszcze w ofercie pompy z serii EFEKTA energooszczędne tylko że w opisie pisze coś o stałym przepływie. Nada się do napędzania podłogówki w takiej konfiguracji jak wyżej pisałem?

----------


## kajmanxxl

lfp efekta to jest wyższa półka z parametrów wynika że 25/60 na pewno da radę czy cena do oszczędności prądu ma sens trzeba przeliczyć ale firma jest polska sprawdzona przez wiele lat więc z jakimiś wynalazkami bym nie ryzykowało  to że z serwisem w późniejszym czasie nie będziesz miał problemów też się liczy

----------


## cysiokysio

> Jaką pompę zastosować do podłogówki.
> Pompa za zaworem mieszającym sterowanym podłogówką, zasilanie z bufora.
> 
> Myślę na LFP, no i teraz:
> 
> - 25 POr 40 c
> - PCO 25/4 N
> 
> Napędzać to ma 600mb rury 17mm. Ta druga z tego co wyczytałem ze strony producenta to przystosowana do podłogówki no i trochę tańsza.
> Która będzie odpowiednia?


Ja kupiłem dwie sztuki  PCO. Jedną do obiegu grzejnikowego i drugą do mieszacza podłogówki 180mb.
Jak kupowałem to nie byłem świadom że to różne pompy a cena była dość atrakcyjna 180 pln. Później jak zacząłem porównywać spec producenta to zauważyłem są trzy różnice:
- inne łożyska (PCO - grafitowe, POr – ceramiczne) 
- w PCO –brak zabezpieczenia przeciw zwarciowego
- w PCO większe zużycie prądu. W zależności od biegu od 7 do 20W różnicy, co wg jakiegoś internetowego  kalkulatora przy różnicy energii 20 W zakładając że pompka chodzi non stop przez 6mc w roku wychodzi mi 32 pln na rok drożej za prąd. Różnica w cenie pompki to ok. 120 pln 
Reszta bebechów identyczna.
Trochę się boję że  pompka ta nie pociągnie obiegu grzejnikowego . Za tydzień myślę że uda mi się odpalić kotłownie to będzie wszystko jasne.

----------


## cysiokysio

a jak wysterować pompkę mieszacza?
ma się uruchamiać tak samo jak pompka obiegu grzejnikowego czy może przy innej temperaturze?

----------


## ferrit

Czy można wykonać takie coś: na parterze rozdzielacz podłogówki na 8 pętli: 7 to pętle podłogówki i... 1 to rurka pex do piwnicy i tam ponownie rozdzielacz na: 1 pętla podłogówki w pokoju w piwnicy, 1 to grzejnik w suszarni/pralni i 1 to grzejnik w garażu. Te 3 pomieszczenia będą załączane okazjonalnie. Czy lepiej w piwnicy wykonać dodatkowy rozdzielacz na 3 pętle i tam podpiąć te 3 pomieszczenia ? Rura do niego musiałabybyć skierowana w dół w stosunku do głównej rury zasilającej ze źródła ciepła.

----------


## olorider

> Czy można wykonać takie coś: na parterze rozdzielacz podłogówki na 8 pętli: 7 to pętle podłogówki i... 1 to rurka pex do piwnicy i tam ponownie rozdzielacz na: 1 pętla podłogówki w pokoju w piwnicy, 1 to grzejnik w suszarni/pralni i 1 to grzejnik w garażu. Te 3 pomieszczenia będą załączane okazjonalnie. Czy lepiej w piwnicy wykonać dodatkowy rozdzielacz na 3 pętle i tam podpiąć te 3 pomieszczenia ? Rura do niego musiałabybyć skierowana w dół w stosunku do głównej rury zasilającej ze źródła ciepła.


Wydaje mi się, że podpinanie rozdzielacza pod jedno z wyjść innego rozdzielacza to nie najlepsze rozwiązanie (średnica przyłącza).
Lepiej dać trójnik w rurę zasilającą rozdzielacza na parterze i zejść do rozdzielacza w piwnicy jakąś konkretną średnicą. Albo założyć większy rozdzielacz na parterze, w tym przypadku 10 obwodów i zejść do każdego ogrzewanego pomieszczenia w piwnicy osobną pętlą, ja tak mam, ale nie mogę nic na razie powiedzieć, jak to się spisuje, bo centralne ogrzewanie jest w trakcie realizacji.

----------


## ferrit

Do *olorider*: nie wiem czy mi się zmieści rozdzielacz 10 pętli. Skoro główna rura będzie CU-28, to na te 3 mogę dać trójnik na głównym zasilaniu, zejść do piwnicy i potem redukcja np na CU-18 i mniejszy rozdzielacz 3 pętle. Czy nie redukować ?

----------


## olorider

Jak się rozdzielacz na 10 obw. nie zmieści, to zrobił bym tak - trójnik redukcyjny cu 28x18x28 na ciepłociągu i rura 18 do rozdzielacza w piwnicy. 
Co na to hydraulicy zawodowcy?

----------


## ferrit

Rozdzielacz 10 obw. powinien sie zmieścić (68cm) a mam 85cm miejsca. Puszczę wszystko z niego. Mając w sumie 2 rozdzielacze: 10 i 8 obw. co daje w sumie 1000m PEX16 jaki duże powinienem zastosować naczynie przeponowe i grupę bezpieczeństwa do jakiego ciśnienia max ? Tak samo jakie duże naczynie przeponowe powinienem zastosować do obwodu CWU - zasobnik to SGW(S) MAXI 300L. Źródło ciepła to PC.

----------


## byry007

A jaka średnia ma być zasilanie do rozdzielacza 8 czy 9 obwodowego ?odległość do kotłowni od rozdzielacza 8 m w poziomie.

----------


## ferrit

> A jaka średnia ma być zasilanie do rozdzielacza 8 czy 9 obwodowego ?odległość do kotłowni od rozdzielacza 8 m w poziomie.


Odległość do pierwszego rozdzielacza na parterze (10 obw) to 5m (z piwnicy) potem dalej 3m pionowo w górę do drugiego rozdzielacza (8 obw). To wszystko. Rura CU 28.

----------


## deresz

ja również posiadam podłogówkę tylko że miałem ją robioną 6 lat temu i wylaną mam betonem teraz dowiedziałem się ze podłogówkę najlepiej zalać pianobetonem  jest lżejszy.

----------


## plusfoto

Takiej bzdury lepiej żebyś nie napisał. To tak jak byś podłogówkę przykrył styropianem i chciał żeby Ci się pomieszczenie nagrzało.

----------


## zybel

Podpowiedzcie proszę jakiś konkretny model sterownika pogodowego. mam wszędzie podłogówkę. zasilanie z bufora poprzez zawór trójdrożny z siłownikiem ESBE. pompa cyrkulacyjna cwu.

----------


## jaremy

A powiedzcie mi Panowie w jakim materiale wykonać kotłownie (miedz czy rury zgrzewane) i doprowadzenie wody do łazienki, kuchni (miedź czy rury zgrzewane)

----------


## cysiokysio

kotłownia stal lub ewentualnie miedź
woda uzytkowa rurki pp zgrzewane

----------


## byry007

Ile litrów jest w rurce fi 16 500m ?

----------


## plusfoto

pi*r2*h

----------


## cruz

> pi*r2*h


Trzeba jeszcze pamiętać o grubości ścianki tego PEXa.
Czyli:
pi*((16/2)-2)2*h

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

...i o jednostkach:
1 m = 100 cm
1 m^2 = 10 000 cm^2
1 cm = 10 mm
1 cm^2 = 100 mm^2
1 litr = 1 dm^3 = 1 000 cm^3

----------


## krzysztof5426

Dzisiaj w pracy dostałem na komputer reklamę. Niestety ją wywaliłem . Nie do odzyskania.
 TREŚĆ !
Mistrzowie  ocieplają podłogę jakimiś płytami, układają podłogówkę z rur miedzianych, a następnie zalewają to / nie betonem / tylko czymś co przypomina asfalt drogowy.  
Widział to ktoś ? Wiecie coś o tym ?

----------


## Brass

Jaki siłownik mam kupić do zaworu mieszającego podłogówki: 3 - pozycyjny czy proporcjonalny? Podłogówka będzie zasilana z bufora przez zawór 3 drogowy.
Czy proporcjonalny będzie lepiej (dokładniej) sterował temperaturą? Jeśli wezmę proporcjonalny to czy standardowe sterowniki pogodowe będą go obsługiwać?

----------


## byry007

Jak podłogówkę miałem zalaną wodą i 1,6 bar i przy zalewaniu wylewek wzrosło ciśnienie do ponad 2,6 bar to normalne ??

----------


## CityMatic

> Jak podłogówkę miałem zalaną wodą i 1,6 bar i przy zalewaniu wylewek wzrosło ciśnienie do ponad 2,6 bar to normalne ??


Nie wiem czy normalne...ale dlaczego miałeś tylko 1,6 bar w podłogówce przy zalewaniu? u mnie było 6 bar przy zalewaniu i tak pozostało, aż do wyschnięcia wylewek przez ok 60 dni.
Według Twojego wskazania nastąpiło ściśnięcie rurki ogrzewania czy znacznie? być może da się to jakoś obliczyć.

----------


## byry007

Sugerujesz ze za mało dałem i rurki mogły się ścisnąć ??

----------


## fenix2

Raczej wątpliwa sprawa żeby ścisnęło rurki które są pod ciśnieniem. A może wodę podgrzałeś albo zawór nie trzyma?

----------


## CityMatic

> Sugerujesz ze za mało dałem i rurki mogły się ścisnąć ??


Ja nie sugeruję, ale jeśli tak jak kolega napisał nie podgrzałeś wody w podłogówce to jakaś przyczyna musi być ( a może? zalałeś tak rzadką wylewką, że cement wiążąc podgrzał wodę w instalacji?).
Pod naciskiem wylewki raczej nie jest możliwe, aby ciśnienie wzrosło na tyle  - można by jeszcze podejrzewać, że "ktoś" nacisnął rurkę na tyle silnie(w kilku miejscach), że ta zmieniła swój przekrój powodując wzrost ciśnienia.

----------


## cysiokysio

> 25 POr40 ma trochę mniej W na poszczególnych biegach.
> Może macie jakieś inne propozycje co do pomp w podobnej cenie?
> Pompy OMNIGENA w dobrej cenie stoją
> LFP ma jeszcze w ofercie pompy z serii EFEKTA energooszczędne tylko że w opisie pisze coś o stałym przepływie. Nada się do napędzania podłogówki w takiej konfiguracji jak wyżej pisałem?






> Ja kupiłem dwie sztuki  PCO. Jedną do obiegu grzejnikowego i drugą do mieszacza podłogówki 180mb.
> Jak kupowałem to nie byłem świadom że to różne pompy a cena była dość atrakcyjna 180 pln. Później jak zacząłem porównywać spec producenta to zauważyłem są trzy różnice:
> - inne łożyska (PCO - grafitowe, POr – ceramiczne) 
> - w PCO –brak zabezpieczenia przeciw zwarciowego
> - w PCO większe zużycie prądu. W zależności od biegu od 7 do 20W różnicy, co wg jakiegoś internetowego  kalkulatora przy różnicy energii 20 W zakładając że pompka chodzi non stop przez 6mc w roku wychodzi mi 32 pln na rok drożej za prąd. Różnica w cenie pompki to ok. 120 pln 
> Reszta bebechów identyczna.
> Trochę się boję że  pompka ta nie pociągnie obiegu grzejnikowego . Za tydzień myślę że uda mi się odpalić kotłownie to będzie wszystko jasne.


no to jestem po pierwszym odpaleniu. Pompki bez problemu dają radę, myślałem że przez to że mają inne łozyska będą głośne ale nie są,  praktycznie ich nie słychać.

----------


## owp

Witam,
mam pytanie odnośnie wygrzewania podłogówki.
W różnych miejscach internetu wyczytałem (także tu na forum), że powinna trwać ok 8 dni, jest jednak kilka opinii, że powinno to być 29dni (jest nawet gdzieś na forum opis temperatur w danym dniu) - taką mają opinię cysto fachowcy od parkietów (chodzi o wilgotność). Moje pytanie - czy mogę wygrzać najpierw te 8 dni, ułożyć płytki, a następnie wygrzać jeszcze raz dłuższym sposobem? Wiem, że lepiej by od razu zrobić ten 29-dniowy program, ale mam dobrych płytkarzy umówionych i nie zdążę.
Jak wygląda (tzn. ile dni) proces wygrzewania zaprogramowany w pompach ciepła/kotłach, które mają taki w ustawieniach (mój akurat nie ma...)?
Wiem, że część ludzi się dziwi, że chcę długo wygrzewać, ale jak sobie pomyślę ile kosztuje parkiet, to wolę dmuchać na zimne (tu akurat na ciepłe)  :wink:

----------


## Liwko

A kiedy wylewałeś posadzkę? Ja i mój znajomy kładliśmy najpierw płytki, a dopiero później odpalaliśmy CO, po trzech latach nie widać żadnych skutków ubocznych.

----------


## plusfoto

*Liwko* - przy płytkach może się sprawdzi ale przy parkiecie to chyba jednak musi być sucho.

----------


## Liwko

> *Liwko* - przy płytkach może się sprawdzi ale przy parkiecie to chyba jednak musi być sucho.


Zgadzam się.

----------


## owp

Wylewka w sierpniu. Chodzi mi też o to, czy wygrzewanie po położeniu płytek (przed parkietem), może być dla nich szkodliwe..?

----------


## Liwko

> Wylewka w sierpniu. Chodzi mi też o to, czy wygrzewanie po położeniu płytek (przed parkietem), może być dla nich szkodliwe..?


Z doświadczenia wiem, że nic się im nie stanie. Klej elastyczny, fuga elastyczna i jazda.

----------


## Mr_Mabram

No u mnie to trochę pękła podłoga i nie wiem dla czego. Po roku czasu od robienia wylewek kładłem płytki a po następnym roku czyli w tym roku w czerwcu koleś uruchamiał kocioł gazowy. Jak przyjechałem do domu po czasie bo mnie nie było i patrze a tu podłoga walnięta!!! Na szczęście pękła po fudze. Nie wiem jaka może być przyczyna, dylatacje dobrze porobione, rurki w peszlach, siatka zbrojeniowa i włókno dodatkowo a tu trach. Widać czasem działa to swoimi drogami.
Wprawdzie patrzałem jak był kocioł ustawiony potem to nie wierzyłem, koleś zostawił go na max.70 st!!!!. A ja żadnych zaworów mieszających nie mam.
Chyba jakiś papudrak. Może to była przyczyna pęknięcia mojej podłogi - za wysoka temp poszła.
Mam nadzieję że rurkom nic nie będzie i wszystko sprawnie podziała przez długie długie lata.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Liwko

No fakt, u mnie szła ledwie połowa tej temperatury.

----------


## fenix2

> Wprawdzie patrzałem jak był kocioł ustawiony potem to nie wierzyłem, koleś zostawił go na max.70 st!!!!. A ja żadnych zaworów mieszających nie mam.
> Chyba jakiś papudrak. Może to była przyczyna pęknięcia mojej podłogi - za wysoka temp poszła.


No to poszedł po całości, pewnie to jest przyczyna pęknięcia rurką nie powinno się nic stać. A trochę lipa że nie dałeś zaworu mieszającego.

----------


## cruz

> No to poszedł po całości, pewnie to jest przyczyna pęknięcia rurką nie powinno się nic stać. A trochę lipa że nie dałeś zaworu mieszającego.


By uchronić instalację przed głupotą instalatorów?
Może powinien też dać wężownicę schładzającą (taką od kominków)?

----------


## 1950

a co ty wiesz o podłogówce?

układ mieszający jest jak najbardziej prawidłowym rozwiązaniem,
to tylko Inwestorzy, którym szkoda kasy idą na łatwiznę, 
a przez to bardziej nieodporni instalatorzy idą na łatwiznę,

----------


## fenix2

> By uchronić instalację przed głupotą instalatorów?
> Może powinien też dać wężownicę schładzającą (taką od kominków)?


Nie, zrozumiałem że ma *Mr_Mabram* kocioł na paliwo stałe więc jak chcesz uzyskać na zasilaniu podłogówki powiedzmy 35-40*?
Zawór mieszający 3 lub 4 drożny to normalny element instalacji C.O. i nie chroni samej podłogówki, ale również kocioł. 
A co z tą wężownicą?

----------


## cruz

> Nie, zrozumiałem że ma *Mr_Mabram* kocioł na paliwo stałe więc jak chcesz uzyskać na zasilaniu podłogówki powiedzmy 35-40*?
> Zawór mieszający 3 lub 4 drożny to normalny element instalacji C.O. i nie chroni samej podłogówki, ale również kocioł. 
> A co z tą wężownicą?


Myślałem że chodzi o kocioł gazowy, przez myśl mi nie przeszło, że w układzie jest kocioł na paliwo stałe.
Z wężownicą to miał być żart.

----------


## ferrit

Czy mając wykonaną podłogówkę, podłączone źródło ciepła, zalane wodą, sprawdzone ciśnienie, odpowietrzone - przed wylaniem wylewek - czy można załączyć grzanie podłogówki ? (do jakiej max temp) Wylewki wykonać za kilka dni.

----------


## Mr_Mabram

> Myślałem że chodzi o kocioł gazowy, przez myśl mi nie przeszło, że w układzie jest kocioł na paliwo stałe.
> Z wężownicą to miał być żart.


Nie dopisałem, że chodzi o kocioł gazowy kondensat. Nie mam kotła na paliwo stałe. Jak bym miał to na pewno by był zawór 3d. Po prostu mnie nie było i tyle.
Kociołek mam De Dietrich Mcr II. Ogólnie kociołek jest ok, sam go wybierałem. To nie była głupota instalatora bo razem uzgadnialiśmy, raczej głupota serwisanta który uruchamiał kocioł. Dokładnie widział na pewno że w całym domu podłogówka, bo grzejników nie widać   :smile:

----------


## Mr_Mabram

HHHeee Małe zamieszanie chyba wyszło z moją sprawą jak to wszystko przeczytałem  :big tongue: 
Ponieważ dużo podróżuje  :smile:  to dopiero jutro kociołek mój zostanie odpalony na dobre, bo jeszcze nie mieszkam. Temp. wwewnątrz ustawiłem na 15st. a na zasilaniu ustawiłem od 27 do 32 st. Więc zobaczymy czy moje dzieło (podłogówka) dobrze zadziała.
Za jakiś czas podzielę się z wami obserwacjami  :smile:

----------


## Tofik482

Koledzy - podpowiedzcie proszę jakie, mniej więcej, będzie zużycie klipsów na podłogówkę? 

Szykuję się do montażu w najbliższy weekend i nie chciałbym zostać sobotę po południu bez spinek... Mam w sumie 120 metrów podłogi i do położenia 600 mb rurek

Założyłem że 1 spinka będzie na metr bieżący - czyli 600 spinek - Wystarczy?

----------


## CityMatic

> Mam w sumie 120 metrów podłogi i do położenia 600 mb rurek
> 
> Założyłem że 1 spinka będzie na metr bieżący - czyli 600 spinek - Wystarczy?


Trochę mało, na łukach wyjdzie Ci więcej.
Spinki stosuj jak najdłuższe, wtedy przytwierdzenie ich jest pewniejsze.

----------


## maysee

> Witam,
> mam pytanie odnośnie wygrzewania podłogówki.
> W różnych miejscach internetu wyczytałem (także tu na forum), że powinna trwać ok 8 dni, jest jednak kilka opinii, że powinno to być 29dni (jest nawet gdzieś na forum opis temperatur w danym dniu) - taką mają opinię cysto fachowcy od parkietów (chodzi o wilgotność).


To moze ja dorzuce swoje 0.03PLN. U nas panowie od podlog (warstwowka, 14mm, 100m2) nie chcieli klasc podlogi bez wygrzewania posadzki ale mowili, ze niekiedy inwestorzy tak sie spiesza, ze nie wygrzewaja a potem lamenty. Poniewaz posadzka na rurki wylewana byla w marcu a montaz podlogi to lipiec, wygrzewalismy ja 4 doby, potem 4 doby stygla (pod rurkami 13cm styro) i w koncu pomiar wilgotnosciu. W trzech roznych miejscach dalo nam od 0.8 do 1.2% wilgotnosci. Mozna bylo klasc podloge.

----------


## gp69

Panowie,

jakiej twardości styropianu używaliście na podłogówkę ? 

Wszyscy producenci systemów ogrzewania podłogowego zalecają EPS 100, czyli CS(10)100.
Jest to naprężenie ściskające przy 10 % odkształceniu względnym i musi być nie mniejsze niż 100kPa

Okazuej się, że te "cieplejsze" styropiany - lambda ≤0,031(W/(mK)) mają mniejszą wytrzymałość na ściskanie, bo zamiast 100 jest to 70 lub 80 kPa.

----------


## CityMatic

> Panowie,
> 
> jakiej twardości styropianu używaliście na podłogówkę ? 
> 
> Wszyscy producenci systemów ogrzewania podłogowego zalecają EPS 100, czyli CS(10)100.
> Jest to naprężenie ściskające przy 10 % odkształceniu względnym i musi być nie mniejsze niż 100kPa
> 
> Okazuej się, że te "cieplejsze" styropiany - lambda ≤0,031(W/(mK)) mają mniejszą wytrzymałość na ściskanie, bo zamiast 100 jest to 70 lub 80 kPa.


Jeśli dasz EPS 100 odpowiednią grubość to po co Ci cieplejszy?
Jeśli masz mało miejsca to nie daje się styropianu tylko STYRODUR XPS czyli  Polistyren Ekstrudowany w każdej postaći czy wodo czy inny odporny bo jest cieplejszy od najcieplejszego styropianu.
Kierujemy się tym co chcemy osiągnąć i ile mamy miejsca - kompromis między tymi założeniami jest materiałem użytym do ocieplenia podłogi.

----------


## gp69

> Jeśli dasz EPS 100 odpowiednią grubość to po co Ci cieplejszy?
> Jeśli masz mało miejsca to nie daje się styropianu tylko STYRODUR XPS czyli  Polistyren Ekstrudowany w każdej postaći czy wodo czy inny odporny bo jest cieplejszy od najcieplejszego styropianu.
> Kierujemy się tym co chcemy osiągnąć i ile mamy miejsca - kompromis między tymi założeniami jest materiałem użytym do ocieplenia podłogi.



1. Chcę dać cieplejszy, bo chcę mieć "ciepłą" podłogę a miejsca niezbyt dużo.

2. Nie ma styropianu XPS  który byłby cieplejszych niż lambda = 0,033. W każdym razie ie spotkałem takiego ... 
A styropianów o lambda poniżej tej wartości jest cała masa ...

----------


## asolt

> Jeśli dasz EPS 100 odpowiednią grubość to po co Ci cieplejszy?
> Jeśli masz mało miejsca to nie daje się styropianu tylko STYRODUR XPS czyli  Polistyren Ekstrudowany w każdej postaći czy wodo czy inny odporny bo jest cieplejszy od najcieplejszego styropianu.


Czy mógłbyś podać lambdę i producenta tego XPS który jest rzekomo lepszy od najlepszych styropianów ?

----------


## owp

maysee - dzięki, czyli nie jest tak źle




> jakiej twardości styropianu używaliście na podłogówkę ? 
> Wszyscy producenci systemów ogrzewania podłogowego zalecają EPS 100, czyli CS(10)100.
> Jest to naprężenie ściskające przy 10 % odkształceniu względnym i musi być nie mniejsze niż 100kPa
> Okazuej się, że te "cieplejsze" styropiany - lambda ≤0,031(W/(mK)) mają mniejszą wytrzymałość na ściskanie, bo zamiast 100 jest to 70 lub 80 kPa.


Ja dałem EPS100 o lambdzie 0,038. Nie wiem, gdzie widziałeś styropian o lambdzie mniejszej niż 0,031... Myślę, że nie ma co przesadzać,chyba że masz mało miejsca.
Styrodur, czy inny XPS nie jest 'cieplejszy', jeśli chcesz, możesz dać plyty z pianki pir/pur - dużo cieplejsze i dużo twardsze, ale droższe też dużo dużo  :wink:

----------


## CityMatic

> Czy mógłbyś podać lambdę i producenta tego XPS który jest rzekomo lepszy od najlepszych styropianów ?


Nie zajmuję się sprzedażą czy dystrybucją, ale jeśli ktoś poszukuje to znajdzie bo mam wrażenie, że niektórzy gdy tylko nie ma na portalu aukcyjnym Al....ro to już nie ma nigdzie.
Nawet w treści tego artykułu:http://ekobudowanie.pl/abc-energoosz...rudowanego-xps można przeczytać, że takowy jest i się stosuje.
Dodatkowo należy zaznaczyć, że jeśli ktoś chce zbudować "ciepły dom" powinien przewidzieć taką rzecz na etapie projektu i pozostawić więcej miejsca na większą ilość ocieplenia.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## gp69

[QUOTE=owp;5581771
Ja dałem EPS100 o lambdzie 0,038. Nie wiem, gdzie widziałeś styropian o lambdzie mniejszej niż 0,031... [/QUOTE]

W kartach technicznych producentów. Np.
- Swisspor "LAMBDA dach podłoga"
- Termoorganika "Platinum Dach podłoga"

Ale mam wrażenie, że dyskusja w tym miejscu nie ma żadnego sensu.
Czasy, gdy można się było spodziewać sensownych odpowiowiedzi już minął.

----------


## autorus

Ten czas wcale nie minął, jest trudniej i tyle. Z morza informacji trzeba wyciągnąć właściwą dla siebie.  :roll eyes:

----------


## asolt

> Nie zajmuję się sprzedażą czy dystrybucją, ale jeśli ktoś poszukuje to znajdzie bo mam wrażenie, że niektórzy gdy tylko nie ma na portalu aukcyjnym Al....ro to już nie ma nigdzie.
> Nawet w treści tego artykułu:http://ekobudowanie.pl/abc-energoosz...rudowanego-xps można przeczytać, że takowy jest i się stosuje.


Niestety w tresci artykułu są przekłamania bo zapomniano o styropianach o lambda=0,031, dla autorów styropian konczy się na lambda 0,034, zapomniano tez ze XPS moze mieć lambdę 0,035 a ze jest to najczęscie kupowany XPS to już szczegół. Zresztą czy redakcja ekobudowania jest jakąś wyrocznią w tej dziedzinie.
Jezeli możesz to podaj linki z ofertą XPS lambda 0,029 (deklarowana a nie tzw. RTQ) oczywiscie w sensownej cenie bo jezeli ta cena jest 3-4 wyzsza od ceny EPS dach podłoga 0,031 to jaka to alternatywa dla kolegi gp69.

----------


## owp

> Napisał owp
> 
> 
> Ja dałem EPS100 o lambdzie 0,038. Nie wiem, gdzie widziałeś styropian o lambdzie mniejszej niż 0,031...
> 
> 
> W kartach technicznych producentów. Np.
> - Swisspor "LAMBDA dach podłoga"
> - Termoorganika "Platinum Dach podłoga"
> ...


Nie wiem,do kogo masz żal. Napisałem, że nie ma cieplejszych niż 0,031, podałeś styropiany, które mają 0,031 i 0,032. 
Napisałem Ci, że możesz wybrać płyty PIR/PUR. Co jeszcze chcesz, żeby ktoś wynalazł nowy materiał dla Ciebie?

----------


## maysee

Zawsze trzeba znalezc zloty srodek jesli chodzi o stosunek grubosc styropianu/gestosc, ciezar i grubosc wylewki. Ja na poczatku chcialem dac grubszy styro kosztem wylewki, do podzalu bylo 21cm przestrzeni (15styro+8wyl). Ale doswiadczony Pan od wylewek ladnie mi wytlumaczyl, ze to nie jest tak "hop-siup" i skonczylo sie 13+8.

----------


## Mr_Mabram

Wtrące swoje 3 grosze  :smile:  Jak ktoś ma więcej kasy to niech da sobie lepszy styropian. Dla mnie styro to styro, u mnie EPS 100 dwie warstwy po 10cm na przemian i też dobrze, do tego 7 cm wylewki. Ciężar betonu jest rozłożony równomiernie, i ja nie sądzę żeby miało się coś ugiąć. Jak już to na całości
W każdym razie nie dopłacał bym do lepszego styro bo koszty wychodzą już czasem kosmiczne przy tej grubości.
Oczywiście można by położyć cieńszy.

Dziś odpaliłem moja podłogówka, pierwszy raz na dobre :smile:  bo zimno się w domu zrobiło. Wzrost temp o 2 stopnie zajął kociołkowi 1,5 godz.
Temp zasilania 26st. Temp powrotu 20st.
Zobaczymy co będzie jak się zimniej zrobi.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## maysee

Uwaga, pytanie tak naiwne jak nasze spoleczenstwo sluchajace Donka T. Instalator nie zalozyl mi termometru mierzacego na powrocie z podlogowki. Jaki termometr najlepszy kupic, jak i gdzie go zainstalowac (w szafce na belce, prawda?).

----------


## owp

A w kotle nie masz? Czy może ten pomiar w kotle odbiega od rzeczywistości...?

----------


## maysee

> A w kotle nie masz? Czy może ten pomiar w kotle odbiega od rzeczywistości...?


W kotle mam, tylko, ze kociol puszcza wode 55-60st C na grzejniki na pietro i na mieszacz na podlogowke z ktorej wychodzi 25-27. Nie powie mi ile wraca z podlogowki tylko a mieszacz mowi mi tylko jaka temp jest wysylana w rurki.

----------


## cysiokysio

ja mam tak:

----------


## maysee

> ja mam tak


No tak to powinno byc zrobione. W takim razie ja musze kupic 2 termometry przylgowe i przyczepic w szafce do belek. Cos tam powinno wskazywac.

----------


## malux20

w 3 pokojach będzie drewno

salon polączony z kuchnią[51m2]
 ma 28m2 gresu  
czy jeśli ustawię na pompie  np 30 stopnii zasilania a pętle pod  drewnem skręce  np na 50% przeplywu to na tych polach podlogówki uzyskam niższą temperaturę  niż pod gresem 
?
zapotrzebowanie domu w stopce
parkiet jeszcze nie założony [może da się jakieś czujniki dolożyć?]

----------


## wypas

Witam,

Mam pytanie jak odczytac tabele Rotha. Planuje zasilanie podlogowki pompa ciepla. Rozumiem, ze srednia temperatura w rurach przy pompie bedzie ponizej 30 stopni C. Tabela jest od 35 stopni C. 

Jezeli juz zakladam, 35 stopni to czy dopasowuje zapotrzebowanie pomieszczen φHL,A (W/m2) do  maksymalnego strumienia cieplnego z tabeli + % zapasu? W takim przypadku wiekszosc pomieszczen wyszledlby mi rozstaw na 35cm.

----------


## Liwko

> Witam,
> 
> Mam pytanie jak odczytac tabele Rotha. Planuje zasilanie podlogowki pompa ciepla. Rozumiem, ze srednia temperatura w rurach przy pompie bedzie ponizej 30 stopni C. Tabela jest od 35 stopni C. 
> 
> Jezeli juz zakladam, 35 stopni to czy dopasowuje zapotrzebowanie pomieszczen φHL,A (W/m2) do  maksymalnego strumienia cieplnego z tabeli + % zapasu? W takim przypadku wiekszosc pomieszczen wyszledlby mi rozstaw na 35cm.


Z innej beczki. Wstaw PC i zasobnik do pomieszczenia nr 6. Będziesz miał bardzo blisko do odbiorników wody. 
Ja rurki dałem co 15cm a w łazienkach co 10. Pamiętać należy o w miarę równych długościach pętli.

----------


## wypas

> Z innej beczki. Wstaw PC i zasobnik do pomieszczenia nr 6. Będziesz miał bardzo blisko do odbiorników wody. 
> Ja rurki dałem co 15cm a w łazienkach co 10. Pamiętać należy o w miarę równych długościach pętli.


Czyli mowisz, ze wynikow OZC nie uwzgledniam gdy zrodlem jest PC?

----------


## Liwko

> Czyli mowisz, ze wynikow OZC nie uwzgledniam gdy zrodlem jest PC?


To nie apteka. Jeżeli zrobisz gęściej niż wynika to z obliczeń, to tylko będzie nieuzasadnione ekonomicznie, ale cały układ będzie działał jeszcze lepiej.

----------


## wypas

> To nie apteka. Jeżeli zrobisz gęściej niż wynika to z obliczeń, to tylko będzie nieuzasadnione ekonomicznie, ale cały układ będzie działał jeszcze lepiej.


Wolalbym jednak wiedziec na czym stoje i dopasowac do zapotrezbowania. Bo przewymiarowac 50% a 200% to juz nie ma zadnego uzasadnienia. Moze wiec ktos wie czy sa tabele dla temperatury sredniej 30 stopni C?

----------


## wypas

> nie kombinuj, nie da się zrobić podłogówki bez 200% przewymiarowania, (największy możliwy rozstaw co 35cm daje z palcem w nosie 90W/m2 czyli równowartość przeciętnego kaloryfera) ten typ tak ma że ma olbrzymi zapas mocy a wynika to bezpośrednio z jego konstrukcji, czyli z olbrzymiej powierzchni wymiany, przejmować się nie ma czym bo podłogówka jest bardzo łatwo sterowalna, montujesz sobie sterownik pogodowy + siłownik termostatyczny i w rurkach będzie płynęła dokładnie taka woda jak akuratnie potrzebujesz, +25 gdy za oknem +10, a potem jak przyjdzie styczeń i za oknem -20 to puścisz sobie w rurki +35, a jak pojedziesz sobie na urlop na narty i domek się bardzo przechłodzi to puścisz sobie w rurki +55 i już po 2 godzinach zaczniesz czuć ciepełko


czyli jak zapotrzebowanie mam na poziomie 20-33W/m2 w pomieszczeniach poza lazienkami to wystarczy dac tam rozstaw po 35cm i bedzie hulalo i tak z  duzym zapasem? Wiec po co dawac po 15cm jak zrobil Liwko? a w lazience dam po 10cm rozstaw.

Bedzie dobrze?

----------


## Liwko

> czyli jak zapotrzebowanie mam na poziomie 20-33W/m2 w pomieszczeniach poza lazienkami to wystarczy dac tam rozstaw po 35cm i bedzie hulalo i tak z  duzym zapasem? Wiec po co dawac po 15cm jak zrobil Liwko? a w lazience dam po 10cm rozstaw.
> 
> Bedzie dobrze?


Jeżeli będziesz korzystał z taniej taryfy do grzania CO, to przy takim (35cm) rozstawie będziesz musiał operować wyższymi temperaturami, co się wiąże ze spadkiem COP.  Jak masz tak małe zapotrzebowanie to możesz zrobić co 20-25cm, a w łazienkach co 15.

----------


## malux20

ja mam zapotzebowanie jak u ciebie 
rozstaw 10cm
w niektórych pomieszczeniach merbau 15mm zobaczymy  jak to będzie  chodzić przy mrozach

----------


## Liwko

> bo on robił w ciemno, nie znał się na tym i po prostu strzelał


Tak doradzano na tym forum :wink:

----------


## plusfoto

Tylko że jak zrobisz za gęsto to ewentualnie parę groszy dopłacisz do rurek ale masz duży zakres regulacji a jak za rzadko to potem co roku będziesz dopłacał bo trzeba wyższej temp. co odbije się na COP

----------


## malux20

podobnie myślę
przy pompie to chyba na plus że to zagęszczone[pewnie że są minusy]
chyba nawet przy gazie im niższa temperatura tym lepiej

znam podłogówki  na zwykłym piecu na  wszystko bez mieszacza 
tam to rozstaw nie ma znaczenia 
nawet przy metrowym da się ogrzać

----------


## cruz

> Jeżeli będziesz korzystał z taniej taryfy do grzania CO, to przy takim (35cm) rozstawie będziesz musiał operować wyższymi temperaturami, co się wiąże ze spadkiem COP.  Jak masz tak małe zapotrzebowanie to możesz zrobić co 20-25cm, a w łazienkach co 15.


Tylko czy te zapotrzebowanie jest z projektu gdzie projektant zaplanował że wszyscy wykonawcy zrobią dobrą robotę, czy też z wykonanego OZC z tego co wykonawcy zrobili jak im wygodnie było.

----------


## plusfoto

Oblicz sam. Przy temp zasilania 35 masz COP 4,3 a przy 45 już 3,6 . Czyli przy zapotrzebowaniu rocznym około 10000kw przy COP 4,3 zużyjesz  2325kw a przy COP 3,6 2777kw co da różnicę *452* kw. Czy to dużo czy mało niech każdy zdecyduje.

----------


## owp

Ciekawie to obliczyłeś. Pomijając to, czy faktycznie będzie potrzeba podgrzać wodę do 45st, to ile z tych 10000kwh będzie zużyte w warunkach -20st?

----------


## plusfoto

A co ma tu do tego temp. -20

----------


## owp

A kiedy musisz nagrzewać podłogówkę do 45st?

----------


## malux20

ja przy wygrzewaniu posadzki dawałem 45
posadzka miała 35
efekt był taki że po 10 min faceci dorośli nie mieli  sił pracować

----------


## plusfoto

Nie chodzi o to kiedy trzeba podgrzewać do 45 tylko o to że jeśli rozłożysz rurki zbyt rzadko to musisz podnieś temp. zasilania aby uzyskać komfort a to wiąże się ze zmniejszeniem COP. Reasumując tak jak już pisałem wcześniej położenie rurek zbyt gęsto będzie skutkowało jednorazowym większym wydatkiem na rurki rzędu 200-300 zet. a zbyt rzadkie corocznym wydatkiem też mniej więcej tej samej wielkości. Czyli mniejszym złem jest przewymiarowanie niż niedowymiarowanie. Oczywiście najlepiej zrobić to jak bozia przykazała.

----------


## malux20

no tak dokładnie

----------


## owp

No właśnie, o to mi chodziło

----------


## malux20

te dane dają do myślenia
czy można liczyć że przy rozstawie 10 cm i plus 35 dysponuję mocą 82 wm2 ?
ciekawę jaką temperaturę zasilania muszę mieć przy rozstawie 10 cm  i zapotrzebowaniu  przy minus 18       25wm2?
pytam się o to pod kątem drewna na podlodze 
nie chciałbym żeby na wierzchu posadzki  a pod parkietem bylo więcej niż 26 stop







/

----------


## malux20

a to idealnie 
po tej temperaturze widzę że  kominek będzie do rekraacji

----------


## asolt

> przy zasilaniu podłogówki tem. +35 z rozstawem co 35cm dysponuję mocą 47W/m2
> przy zasilaniu podłogówki tem. +35 z rozstawem co 30cm dysponuję mocą 54W/m2
> przy zasilaniu podłogówki tem. +45 z rozstawem co 35cm dysponuję mocą 78W/m2
> przy zasilaniu podłogówki tem. +45 z rozstawem co 30cm dysponuję mocą 89W/m2
> 
> i w związku z tym mam do ciebie pytanie, dzisiejsze domku budowane zgodnie z normą WT-2008 osiągają w najgorszym możliwym układzie 40W/m2 przy długotrwałych mrozach -20, kiedy więc i gdzie będę potrzebował 78W/m2 albo 89W/m2 mocy cieplnej ?? albo inaczej zadam pytanie ile razy w roku będę potrzebował użyć mocy 90W/m2 czyli puszczać w rurki +45 skoro mój domek w tej chwili potrzebuje tylko 15W/m2 ??


Aby te wartości były w pełni wiarygodne trzeba podać rodzaj posadzki (na gruncie, strop miedzy kondygnacjami) grubość i rodzaj  ocieplenia w przypadku podłogi na gruncie, rodzaj wykonczenia posadzki, temperatury pomieszczenia ogrzewanego i pomieszczenia pod (w przpadku stropu miedzy kondygnacjami) oraz dT. Sam rozstaw
i temperatura zasilania to mało, przy zróznicowanych pozostałych parametrach te moce mogą się znacznie róznić.

----------


## plusfoto

> przy zasilaniu podłogówki tem. +35 z rozstawem co 35cm dysponuję mocą 47W/m2
> przy zasilaniu podłogówki tem. +35 z rozstawem co 30cm dysponuję mocą 54W/m2
> przy zasilaniu podłogówki tem. +45 z rozstawem co 35cm dysponuję mocą 78W/m2
> przy zasilaniu podłogówki tem. +45 z rozstawem co 30cm dysponuję mocą 89W/m2
> 
> i w związku z tym mam do ciebie pytanie, dzisiejsze domku budowane zgodnie z normą WT-2008 osiągają w najgorszym możliwym układzie 40W/m2 
> przy długotrwałych mrozach -20, kiedy więc i gdzie będę potrzebował 78W/m2 albo 89W/m2 mocy cieplnej ?? albo inaczej zadam pytanie ile razy w roku będę potrzebował użyć mocy 90W/m2 czyli puszczać w rurki +45 skoro mój domek w tej chwili potrzebuje tylko 15W/m2 ??


Czy twoje wyliczenia w jaki kolwiek sposób podważają moje stwierdzenie - a o to przecież chodzi - że nie dowymiarowanie jest gorsze od przewymiarowania? Uparłeś się tej temperatury 45 st i ciągniesz ją za uszy. :sad:

----------


## malux20

asolt czy ty zawsze musisz sprowadzać dyskusję  do faktów a nie wiary ?
odbierasz czlowiekowi nadzieję :big grin:

----------


## asolt

> asolt czy ty zawsze musisz sprowadzać dyskusję  do faktów a nie wiary ?
> odbierasz czlowiekowi nadzieję


Akurat w tym przypadku wiara nie zagrzeje.
A podłogi z wykończeniem deską trójwarstwową lub parkietem wymagają starannego podejscia do obliczeń bo i deska ma spory opór i klej również, tu róznice mocy róznią sie do 30-40% w stosunku do gresu

----------


## Piczman

Dom dobrze i starannie docieplony z rekuperacją może mieć rozstaw rurek w podłodze średnio co 40 cm aby nie przekroczyć 30 C na zasilaniu podłogi w duze mrozy ..
Przewymiarowanie o 100 % daje nam zapas na 1 sezon grzewczy oraz gwarancję max. niskiej temp. zasilania w przyszłości .
Chodzi o temp. 24-28 C .
Co do tych 10 cm wszędzie to w moim przypadku było by to jakieś 1 tyś zł różnicy  i tylko dlatego że zrobiłem wszystko sam .
Przeciętny inwestor na mały 100-metrowy dom musi wydać kilka tyś więcej wiec nie rozumiem skąd te kilka stówek się wzięło !?

Pamiętajcie że konfiguracji "wszędzie co 10 cm" mała łazienka nie będzie wcale przewymiarowana a 30-metrowy salon aż 5-krotnie pod względem mocy tej podłogówki przy bardzo niskim zasilaniu !
To jest sprawa warta uwagi bo właśnie różnice w przewymiarowaniu pomieszczeń wymusza dławienie przepływów i zabawę w regulację .

"Na oko"  to chłop w szpitalu umarł ,,,

----------


## malux20

no bo każdy z nas sprawdza ceny 
pytasz się ile kosztuje usługa z materialem  przy 30 cm a ile co 10 cm 
u mnie między 20 a 10   to niecałe 1000zł było
zaryzykowałbym że te kilka tysięcy  to mity
co innego przy węglu i terakocie
a co innego przy ppw i częściowo drewnie

----------


## malux20

aha to może być mała demagogia  że profesjonalne firmy naliczają ekstra  kwoty za dodatkową usługę , materiał

co za problem  skręcić pętle albo jeszcze lepiej mieć siłowniki[wiem dodatkowe koszty]
ja się sklaniam ku opinii pfoto lepiej mieć co skręcać niż podnosić temperaturę[szceg w mojej kombinacji ppw i drewno]

----------


## asolt

> t
> albo odesłać do źródeł, ta wiedza nie jest tajemna i każdy kto potrafi  używać google za parę min będzie wiedział dokładnie to samo co ja jeśli  tylko zechce


Ta jak inne dziedziny wiedzy tajemną nie jest ale czy każdy inwestor musi dokładnie poznac teorie obliczeń i doboru ogrzewania podłgogowego. Ja rozumiem ze Polacy to taki naród który zna się na wszystkim ale nie kazdy chce, potrafi byc bohaterem w swoim domu

----------


## plusfoto

> ta różnica powstanie tylko wtedy jak będziesz stale i bez przerwy cały okres ogrzewczy zasilał swoją podłogówkę temperaturą +45 zamiast +35
> 
> praktyka jest zgoła odmienna, przy rozstawie co 30cm większość podłogówek będzie chodzić na zasilaniu +26 całą jesień i wiosnę, i tylko w styczniu podkręci się na +35, natomiast +45 to może raz na całą zimę się zdarzy w jakimś szczególnym wypadku, np: powrót z ferii zimowych po długim urlopie i domek wychłodzony
> 
> albo odesłać do źródeł, ta wiedza nie jest tajemna i każdy kto potrafi  używać google za parę min będzie wiedział dokładnie to samo co ja jeśli  tylko zechce w każdym możliwym wariancie (rurki 17x2, gruby parkiet gruby dywan, system suchy itp)


  No i dochodzimy nareszcie do celu co napisałem wcześniej - należy zrobić jak bozia przykazała - na podstawie pełnych obliczeń. Ale jeśli komuś się nie chce takowych robić to "na oko" lepiej niech przewymiaruje niż odwrotnie.

----------


## malux20

pamiętam jak trochę ze zdziwieniem  czytałem wpisy że ktoś żaluję że nie robił najpierw ozc
teraz to rozumię
na tyle glupot wydajemy kasę że te 300-500 zł za ozc  to najmniejszy problem

----------


## malux20

chyba liczy  
muszę przejrzeć 20 stron ozc

----------


## asolt

> to asolt tego nie liczy wraz z OZC ??


Liczy, ale w oddzielnym opracowaniu projektu budowlanego wykonawczego ogrzewania podłogowego opartym na obliczeniach ozc dla poszczegolnych pomieszczeń

----------


## owp

Malux - w przypadku parkietu ważna jest temperatura wylewki, a nie rurek, no chyba że przy dużym rozstawie jest taka duża różnica w temperaturze wylewki...

----------


## asolt

> Malux - w przypadku parkietu ważna jest temperatura wylewki, a nie rurek


Te dwie temperatury są ze sobą powiązane, temperatura wylewki jest uzalezniona od temp zasilania

----------


## Liwko

Nie zapominajcie o dwóch taryfach!

----------


## owp

> Te dwie temperatury są ze sobą powiązane, temperatura wylewki jest uzalezniona od temp zasilania


Czyli nie jest też zależna od rozstawu rurek?
Chodzi mi o to, czy przy większym rozstawie i większą temperatura wody powierzchnia parkietu bedzie cieplejsza, niż przy odwrotnym rozwiązaniu?

----------


## grzeniu666

Na temp. deski ma wpływ i temp wody i rozstaw, można to sobie łatwo sprawdzić w tabelach Rotha np. Możesz obniżyć temp i zagęścić rozstaw dla tego samego efektu (pomijając odczuwalne stopą różnice przy duuużych rozstawach np. na płytkach).

Uważam że aż takie zagęszzanie jak u maluxa to przegięcie, nawet jak sporatycznie przy -20 -30 będzie zasilał 40* z niższym COPem to myślę mały koszt, a może nawet przy większej akumulacji i krószych mrozach jeszcze mniejszy lub żaden.

Ja u siebie rozstawy mam od co 10cm (łazienki), przez 15-20cm (niepamiętam, deska w pokoju), do 35* na płytkach w kuchni (wyłączając strefy podszafkowe robi się co 30cm). Wszystko zdaje się dla temp wody 35*, dla chatki 3-4 litrowej ma nadmiar min. 50% dla t.zew. -20*. Aż takie "zaburzanie proporcji" jak np. u maluxa (tj. wszędzie co 10cm?) moim zdanim może być kłopotliwe lub kosztowne w wysterowaniu. A często chyba może być tak że podwojenie ilości rurki może skutkować jeszcze koniecznością dołożenia dodatkowej pumpy (bo np. kotłowa już nie da rady) itp.

----------


## malux20

pompka przy atlanticu spokojnie wyrabia

w salonie gdzie jest płytka 30m2-niech grzeje na całego
a tam gdzie drewno chcę skręcić  [akurat tam się będzie najwięcej siedzieć]

----------


## wypas

Po wysluchaniu Waszych opini sporzadzilem mala tabelke dla mojego przypadku. Wzialem wyniki z tabeli Rotha dla temp sr = 35 stopni C.
Przewymiarowalem  by uzyskac zadana moc przy nizszej temperaturze okolo 30 stopni C. Chce zasilac podlogowke pompa ciepla ( ecopower 7kW) dlatego zalozona nizsza temp srednia. Dodatkowo bedzie kominek, ktory moze wspomoc w najwieksze mrozy, ale glownie zastosowanie rekreacyjne (bez DGP ani plaszcza) Wyszlo, ze potrzebuje okolo 900 mb rury. Pewnie wyjdzie troche wiecej bo trzeba dodac na strefe brzegowa.  Przypomnijcie mi na jaka glebokosc wchodzi strefa brzegowa.

Prosze o opinie

----------


## Foczki

Strefę brzegową projektujesz wedle uznania, może być i 100%. Ale średnio około 60 cm. Oczywiście zwyżkę mocy ze strefy brzegowej powinieneś również uwzględnić. P.S. Trochę mało czytelne  :smile:

----------


## Foczki

> To nie apteka. Jeżeli zrobisz gęściej niż wynika to z obliczeń, to tylko będzie nieuzasadnione ekonomicznie, ale cały układ będzie działał jeszcze lepiej.


Jak to lepiej? Nie tylko nieekonomicznie ale również hydraulika układu będzie gorsza. Przewymiarowanie nie ma żadnego sensu! Robi się projekt na możliwie niską temperaturę zasilania a "zapas" na te 14 zimnych dni w roku mamy podnosząc obliczeniową temperaturę o 1 do 2 °C i nie więcej (chyba że ktoś totalnie skopie izolacje i narobi mostków).

----------


## wypas

> *wypas*, jak to się stało ze w WC potrzebujesz 105W/m2 a w łazience na piętrze tylko 49W/m2
> nie pokręciłeś temperatur wewnętrznych ?? bo powinno być dokładnie odwrotnie


Wc na pietrze bylo tez liczone jak lazienka dla 24 stopni. Ale zmienilismy koncepcje i nie bedzie tam montowany prysznic wiec wystarczy 20 stopni. Pozatym Powierzchnia WC jest duzo mniejsza od lazienki na gorze wiec dlatego wyszlo 105W/m.

Czy moje zalozenia co do odstepow rury sa dobre wg. CIebie?

----------


## Barti44

Pytanie- czy przy fakcie, że cały dom mam w podłogówce (ze 150m2) to czy zawór mieszający ESBE vta322 31100900 (20-43st C) nie jest czasem za mały? Na stronie producenta wyczytałem, że jest max do 50m2- i co teraz? Co się stanie, jak jest stosowany do znacznie większej powierzchni? Czy muszę go wymieniać?

----------


## Jacekss

trzeba poczytać w docu tech tego zaworu jakie ma parametry, możliwe że daje duże opory i przez to przepływ jest zmniejszony względem wersji wyższej

----------


## Foczki

Barti44 lepiej wymień na VTA 522 albo większy 572, ewentualnie jak znasz parametry podłogówki, przepływ, stratę ciśnienia to możesz porównać z charakterystyką zaworu ale z tego co widzę się nie załapiesz.

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Czy ten zawór pełni rolę regulatora temperatury wody w podłogówce, czy jest to zabezpieczenie awaryjne, na wypadek uszkodzenia regulatora w kotle?

----------


## Barti44

Pełni rolę regulatora temperatury do podłogówki- przed nim jest woda 80 st C

----------


## byry007

Witam sorki ze tak wcinam sie w temat ale potrzebuje szybkiej odp czy zasilanie do podłogówki musi byc na rotametry czy to nie ma żadnego wpływu na prace podłogówki ?? mam dziś montaż CO i nie chce żeby hydraulik podłączył obojętnie wiec wole się dopytać a ten temat przeoczyłem . Pozdrawiam

----------


## Cerbin

Są dwa rodzaje romatetrów - jedne montujesz na zasilaniu a drugie na powrocie. Nie różnią się z tego co wiem, więc jedyne o czym pamiętać musisz to montaż odpowiedniego typu na odpowiedniej belce.

----------


## Foczki

Na pracę podłogówki nie ma żadnego wpływu. Z rotametrami możesz wyregulować instalację według przepływu (w l/s) a bez rotametrów regulujesz tylko tzw nastawy (ilość obrotów). W rezultacie masz to samo rotametry tylko pokazują ile rzeczywiście wody przepływa.
Musisz wiedzieć też że często się zdarza, że nic nie pokazują bo przepływy są mniejsze niż rotametr może pokazać. Rozdzielacze z rotametrami są droższe o około 20%

----------


## Jacekss

generalnie polecam rozdzielacze z rotametrami, przynajmniej można dzięki nim w bardziej przewidywalny sposób wyregulować podłogówkę. 
na ogół rotametry zaczynają pokazywać przepływ od ok 0,5 l/min jak będą niższe (np słabsza pompka) to nic nie pokażą

----------


## Gosiaczek_S

Drodzy Forumowicze!
mam pytanie odnośnie kładzenia podłogi na ogrzewaniu podłogowym. Mamy podłogówkę w całym domu, zrobione wylewki na początku października. Będziemy po nowym roku montować pompę ciepła, także instalacja podłogowa jest bez wody. Czy można przed napełnieniem rurek kłaść podłogi? Czy czekać aż odpalimy pompę i będzie woda w podłogówce? Ewentualną usterkę można wtedy usunąć bez demolki płytek... Ale znowu wszystko opóźni się o kilka miesięcy. Powiedzcie jak to się z reguły odbywa? Czy to ma wogóle znaczenie? Zdarzają się pęknięcia rurek pod wylewką?
pozdrawiam  :bye:

----------


## CityMatic

> Powiedzcie jak to się z reguły odbywa? Czy to ma wogóle znaczenie? Zdarzają się pęknięcia rurek pod wylewką?
> pozdrawiam


W Twoim przypadku - napompuj rurki powietrzem - kompresor i 3-4 atmosfery w rozdzielacz wkręć manometr (nawet taki za 20 zł)będziesz wiedział czy coś niepokojącego nie dzieje się w instalacji i tak poczekaj do czasu układania wylewek.

----------


## olorider

> W Twoim przypadku - napompuj rurki powietrzem - kompresor i 3-4 atmosfery w rozdzielacz wkręć manometr (nawet taki za 20 zł)będziesz wiedział czy coś niepokojącego nie dzieje się w instalacji i tak poczekaj do czasu układania wylewek.







> ... Mamy podłogówkę w całym domu, zrobione wylewki na początku października...


 :big grin:  

U mnie wylewki już kilka miesięcy stoją, bez wygrzewania bo nie mam jeszcze kotłowni i chyba zaryzykuję i zacznę kłaść płytki w łazience.

----------


## TINEK

> U mnie wylewki już kilka miesięcy stoją, bez wygrzewania bo nie mam jeszcze kotłowni i chyba zaryzykuję i zacznę kłaść płytki w łazience.


a jakie tu ryzyko??? gdybyś drewno kładł to i owszem

wylewki w marcu, kafle sierpień/wrzesień, kotłownia uruchomiona w październiku (ubiegły rok) i wszystko OK

pozdrawiam

----------


## olorider

> a jakie tu ryzyko??? gdybyś drewno kładł to i owszem
> 
> wylewki w marcu, kafle sierpień/wrzesień, kotłownia uruchomiona w październiku (ubiegły rok) i wszystko OK
> 
> pozdrawiam


A jakieś takie rozterki niedoświadczonego. Dzięki Tinek, takie wpisy jak Twój pomagają rozwiać wątpliwości.

----------


## Liwko

> wylewki w marcu, kafle sierpień/wrzesień, kotłownia uruchomiona w październiku (ubiegły rok) i wszystko OK


U mnie podobne, z tym że wylewki były w maju. Po trzech latach żadnych problemów.

----------


## malux20

jak mi reku wyciąga z0,5 litra  na dobę wilgoci to mam nadzieję że to jest z szpachli , farb itp
teraz malujemy

----------


## CityMatic

> jak mi reku wyciąga z0,5 litra  na dobę wilgoci to mam nadzieję że to jest z szpachli , farb itp
> teraz malujemy


To mało  :wink: 
U mnie jak ruszyła podłogówka i kominek  suszyłem wylewki i ściany pod ukłanie desek i malowanie -  to na dobę było od 8-10l.....i z każdym dniem coraz mniej, a rekuperaor chodził ze średnią prędkością. Po uruchomieniu GWC wody było dużo mniej, natomiast spadła bardzo wilgotność powietrza w domu -(to chyba wada wentylacji mechanicznej).

----------


## Liwko

> (to chyba wada wentylacji mechanicznej).


Nie, to fizyka  :wink:

----------


## cruz

> To mało 
> U mnie jak ruszyła podłogówka i kominek  suszyłem wylewki i ściany pod ukłanie desek i malowanie -  to na dobę było od 8-10l.....i z każdym dniem coraz mniej, a rekuperaor chodził ze średnią prędkością. Po uruchomieniu GWC wody było dużo mniej, natomiast spadła bardzo wilgotność powietrza w domu -(to chyba wada wentylacji mechanicznej).


Czyli zaletą wentylacji grawitacyjnej jest że ta wilgoć by w domu została?
BTW wydatek WM się reguluje według potrzeb.

----------


## Jacekss

eee tam też będzie się wysuszać powietrze chyba że zamkniesz się szczelnie w domu, pozalepiasz wszystkie okna i kratki  :smile:  no to wtedy może nie będzie ci uciekać, za to po kilku sezonach pojawi się grzybek w ustronnych miejscach i "przyjemnie" słodkawy zapach pleśni  :wink:

----------


## CityMatic

> Czyli zaletą wentylacji grawitacyjnej jest że ta wilgoć by w domu została?
> BTW wydatek WM się reguluje według potrzeb.


Oczywiście, że reguluje wydajność w trzech zakresach prędkości dodatkowo stanem "on" i "off" w tygodniowym i godzinowym zakresie czasu.
Jednak przy szczelnym domu, bez nawiewników okiennych i kratek wentylacji grawitacyjnej powietrze w domu naprawdę się przesusza.
Ja reguluję stosując nawilżacz, i duża ilość roślin.
I to wszystko przy 100% podłogówki której temperaturę reguluje regulator pokojowy.

----------


## malux20

ja już raz przez miesiąc   wygrzewałem książkowo posadzkę , teraz to drugi raz
ale wdniu kiedy była świeża szpachla wody z reku wyr. więcej było
czy rozłożone kartony na 60m2 płytek pomaga ogrzewaniu?

czy gdy przy obecnych temperaturach  zewn    temp wewnątrz domu idealnie  się rozkłada 
wszędzie podobnie
w łazienkach jest cieplej o 1 stop -może to wpływ drabin

czy można liczyć że podobnie będzie przy mrozach?

----------


## CityMatic

> czy rozłożone kartony na 60m2 płytek pomaga ogrzewaniu?


Ogrzewaniu? raczej nie bo karton tworzy pewną izolację blokująca promieniowanie ciepła - natomiast co zauważyłem u siebie - wełniany dywan ułożony na posadzce z desek podłogowych- więc izolacja dość duża  pod spodem ogrzewanie podłogowe, temperatura w pokoju jest taka sama jak w innych częściach domu.
Przy ubiegłorocznych mrozach - 32*C piec taktował rzadziej  :wink:  ale temperatura oscylowała 21-22 *C




> czy gdy przy obecnych temperaturach  zewn    temp wewnątrz domu idealnie  się rozkłada 
> wszędzie podobnie
> w łazienkach jest cieplej o 1 stop -może to wpływ drabin
> 
> czy można liczyć że podobnie będzie przy mrozach?


Przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym jest w miarę równomiernie ciepło, u mnie dodatkowo powietrzem miesza rekuperator(niekiedy kominek) dodatkowo duży wpływ ma Słońce które ogrzewa dom od strony południowej gdy świeci zimą przez przeszklenia( w tych pomieszczeniach z regóły jest cieplej o ok 1-2 *C)
Natomiast wbrew opinią temperatura w pomieszczeniach o różnych powierzchniach posadzek(wykończeniu) nie wpływa na komfort cieplny.

----------


## malux20

po włączeniu reku rzeczywiście się zacierają  z 1-1,5 do około 0,5a wręcz w ogóle
u mnbie jedynymi pomieszczeniami  bez słońca jest  łazienka i kotłownia
 ja  za chwilę na połowę domu będę kładł dechę15mm-lejesz mi miód na serce

----------


## TINEK

z ciekawości zapytam, jaką macie wilgotność w domach z WM?
ja mam WG i wilgotność (pierwszy sezon) oscyluje miedzy 56 - 62%, wydaje mi się, że powinna być niższa, może się mylę

----------


## CityMatic

> z ciekawości zapytam, jaką macie wilgotność w domach z WM?
> ja mam WG i wilgotność (pierwszy sezon) oscyluje miedzy 56 - 62%, wydaje mi się, że powinna być niższa, może się mylę


U Ciebie jest bardzo dobra u mnie najniżej 27-35% - przy staraniach dochodzi do 42% i właśnie to mnie martwi.

----------


## Brass

Mam taki problem: kupiłem siłownik zaworu 3D proporcjonalny AFRISO 24V i do tego sterownik CETA 106, który niestety steruje tylko siłownikami 230V. Co teraz zrobić? Kupić zwykły siłownik (otwarte - zamknięte) 230 V a ten co mam próbować sprzedać, czy może lepiej szukać innego sterownika, który obsługuje zawory 24V?
Jeśli sterownik to jaki?

----------


## TINEK

CityMatic, dziękuję za odpowiedź, czyli nie mam się czym martwić, jest dobrze

pozdrawiam

----------


## maysee

Witam. Pytanie dla doswiadczonych mieszkancow. Pierwszy sezon, brak drzwi wewn, caly dol w podlogowce, w domu trzymalismy 21.5C, sciany przez 10 dni doszly do 19C, potem musielismy wyjechac i kociol gazowy off. Przez 7 dni temperatura spadala srednio o 0.5C na dobe, czy to jest ok, zakladajac te temp. ktore mielismy ostatnio (rejon Wlkp. - oczywiscie ich nie podam bo nie rejestrowalem). Pozdrawiam.

----------


## plusfoto

> Mam taki problem: kupiłem siłownik zaworu 3D proporcjonalny AFRISO 24V i do tego sterownik CETA 106, który niestety steruje tylko siłownikami 230V. Co teraz zrobić? Kupić zwykły siłownik (otwarte - zamknięte) 230 V a ten co mam próbować sprzedać, czy może lepiej szukać innego sterownika, który obsługuje zawory 24V?
> Jeśli sterownik to jaki?


Albo jakiś przekażnik w obwód i po problemie.

----------


## malux20

moim zdaniem ok 
ja  teraz widzę że np przez 12 h  redukcji  to dom traci mniej niż 0,5

----------


## CityMatic

> Witam. Pytanie dla doswiadczonych mieszkancow.  Przez 7 dni temperatura  bez ogrzewania spadala srednio o 0.5C na dobe,


To normalna rzecz szczególnie  gdy brak jest drzwi pomiędzy pomieszczeniami.(0,5*C / dobę to dobry wynik dodatkowo gdy na to zjawisko wpływa bardzo wiele czynników)
Nie ukrywam, że z chwilą ich zainstalowania temperatura w całym domu podwyższyła się o ok 2 *C
Wszystko było przeliczane więc najprawdopodobniej i to jet odczuwalne cieplej jest w łazienkach a chłodniej w wiatrołapie i holu
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Mr_Mabram

> Witam. Pytanie dla doswiadczonych mieszkancow. Pierwszy sezon, brak drzwi wewn, caly dol w podlogowce, w domu trzymalismy 21.5C, sciany przez 10 dni doszly do 19C, potem musielismy wyjechac i kociol gazowy off. Przez 7 dni temperatura spadala srednio o 0.5C na dobe, czy to jest ok, zakladajac te temp. ktore mielismy ostatnio (rejon Wlkp. - oczywiscie ich nie podam bo nie rejestrowalem). Pozdrawiam.


Jak dla mnie 0,5 st. C to bardzo dobry wynik. U mnie niestety ok. 1st na dobę  :sad:  jeszcze nie mieszkam i wiem że łazienka na górze nie zrobiona tylko wełną dziury polatane mam, ale muszę poszukać gdzie to ucieka  :sad:

----------


## Foczki

dobry moment na termowizję, masz jeszcze szanse załatać dziury

----------


## maysee

> dobry moment na termowizję, masz jeszcze szanse załatać dziury


Jaki to koszt?

----------


## ferrit

Mam zalaną instalację CO i puszczając pompę obiegową na 3 bieg słyszę jakby woda leciała w rurach. Podejrzewam, że mam zapowietrzone. Jak prawidłowo powinienem to napełnić i odpowietrzyć ? Zalewałem każdą pętlę osobno z górnej listwy rozdzielacza a na dolnej wypuszczałem zawoami spustowymi pod odpowietrznikami. Potem kolejny rozdzielacz tak samo. Główne rury zasilające zalewałem zaworem P5. Było słychać w grupie bezpieczeństwa jak schodzi powietrze. Pompę obiegową też odpowietrzyłem.

----------


## malux20

nie wiem jak  bedzie w mrozy
ale na dziś mi w zupełności wystarczy pogodówka przy pompie ciepła
chałupa orurowana na pałe co 10cm plus dwie drabiny i temperatura fajnie się rozkłada
za bardzo nie widzę na przyszłość  potrzeby mieszania na pętlach

----------


## edde

no to na moją "pałę"  :smile:  przy domku jaki masz w opisie to masz ostro przegięty rozstaw rur, pewnie spokojnie 20-25cm by wystarczyło, nieprawdaż? prócz niepotrzebnych wydatków na zbyt dużą ilość materiałów instalacyjnych tracisz na zwiększonym oporze instalacji i większym zużyciu prądu na pompie...

----------


## 1950

i zyskuje na niższych temperaturach pracy układu,
a zainwestował jeden raz, korzyści będzie miał do końca,
co do oporów instalacji,
z praktyki,
270 m2 podłogówki, rury ponad 2 km a pobór mocy przez pompę Grundfos Alpha wynosi 16 W

w przypadku pompy ciepła, nawet nie warto liczyć podłogówki,
rozstaw 10 cm, długość rur w obiegu 80 mb i na pewno będzie działać dobrze,
przy innych rodzajach źródeł ciepła, to już trzeba liczyć i rozstawy mogą być od 10-30 cm

----------


## cruz

> większym zużyciu prądu na pompie...


2W? 1,5? albo może 1W?

----------


## 1950

*cruz* po co ten sarkazm?
pompa ma wyświetlacz tam wszystko widać,
u mnie jest piętnaście grzejników i przeciętny pobór mocy to 7-9W

----------


## cruz

> *cruz* po co ten sarkazm?
> pompa ma wyświetlacz tam wszystko widać,
> u mnie jest piętnaście grzejników i przeciętny pobór mocy to 7-9W


Oj To nie do Ciebie było. Ja wiem że to zwykłe pompy to są i tak o wiele za mocne na te nasze instalacje. A te energooszczędne to zużywają prądu co kot napłakał.

----------


## michal_mlody

Forumowicze jak u was z zasilaniem podłogówki. Jaką macie temp. na zasilaniu podłogówki przy mrozach rzędu -10, no i jaki powrót leci. Jaka temp. w pomieszczeniach.

U siebie niedawno odpaliłem CO. Przy zasilaniu 25 w pomieszczeniach było 18-19stopni (przy mrozach ok -5). Teraz dałem na zasilaniu 28 i zobaczymy jak to się zachowa  :smile: 
Dodam, że wykończeniówka w toku także drzwi często otwierane są.

----------


## Liwko

> Forumowicze jak u was z zasilaniem podłogówki. Jaką macie temp. na zasilaniu podłogówki przy mrozach rzędu -10, no i jaki powrót leci. Jaka temp. w pomieszczeniach.
> 
> U siebie niedawno odpaliłem CO. Przy zasilaniu 25 w pomieszczeniach było 18-19stopni (przy mrozach ok -5). Teraz dałem na zasilaniu 28 i zobaczymy jak to się zachowa 
> Dodam, że wykończeniówka w toku także drzwi często otwierane są.


To zależy od czasu zasilania.

----------


## maysee

My zostawilismy nowy dom na miesiac po nagrzaniu go uprzednio  (pierwsze duze grzanie) wnetrza do 21.5stC, (sciany wewn 18.5stC). Temp. wewn. do wczoraj zeszla do 7.5st i zalaczyl sie automat. Na podlogowke poszly 33 stopnie, po 24h (nie wiem ile faktycznie chodzil kociol ale w ciemno podejrzewam, ze bez przerwy) temp. odczytana to 15 stC. Grzeje niby tylko podlogowka na parterze (140m2, rozstaw rur co 10cm) ale grzeje tez pietro z uwagi na otwarty salon (34m2 "dziury" w stropie). Nastepnym razem trzeba bedzie temp. min nastawic na 12stC chyba.

----------


## michal_mlody

> To zależy od czasu zasilania.


Około 10 dni grzania zasilaniem 26st

----------


## Liwko

> Około 10 dni grzania zasilaniem 26st


A ja grzeję tylko w nocy temperaturą około 33*

----------


## edde

> Forumowicze jak u was z zasilaniem podłogówki. Jaką macie temp. na zasilaniu podłogówki przy mrozach rzędu -10, no i jaki powrót leci. Jaka temp. w pomieszczeniach.
> 
> ....


ja mam zasilanie regulowane sterownkiem pogodowym, i np. dla obecnych -7-8st jest coś w okolicy 29-30st, powrót (bo to też istotny parametr, tak jak i wielkość przepływu) 5-6st mniej, pompka chodzi (nonstop 24/dobę) na 11W (~800mb rury, dwa poziomy, dwa rozdzielacze po 8 obwodów, 155m2 podłogówki), temperatura wewnątrz to ~22-23st na parterze i ~21-22st na poddaszu

----------


## malux20

u mnie przy obecnych temperaturach 
to pompa ustawia temp  zasilania na okolo 28 stop [wachanie o 0,5 stop]
powrót 24- a pod koniec ładowania 26-26,5 stopnia
pompa pracuje okolo 7 h  na dobę 
temp w domu min plus minus 21

----------


## Dekrek

Potrzebuje dobrej rady odnośnie zakupu pompy do podłogówki: łącznie ok. 1800 mb rurek pex 16 - 12 obwodów na dole i 6 na górze - rozdzielacze zasilane cu 28. Czy muszę kupić 2 osobne pompy na parter i piętro czy starczy jedna ? Co polecacie ? I jakiś dobry zawór 4d do tego. Z góry dzięki za informację.

----------


## Mr_Mabram

Ja ekspertem nie jestem ale mogę przytoczyc mój przykład :smile: 
Mam 2 rozdzielacze po 12 obwodów i 1400m/b rury fi 16. Obsługuje to jedna pompa w kotle na pierwszym biegu. Różnica pomiedzy zasilaniem a powrotem to jakieś 6 stopni.
Co ciekawe, zrobiłem eksperyment przez 2 czy 3 dni i wrzuciłem drugi bieg to o dziwo w domu chłodniej!! Zastanawiałem sie co jest grane, potem zmienilem z powrotem. 
Po przemyśleniach i obserwacjach jestem średnio zadowolony i tak mam zamiar przerobić moja instalacja. 
Obecnie kocioł kondensacyjny, bez żadnych mieszczay czy pomp dodatkowych i to mi się wydaje niezbyt dobrym pomysłem. ( Chyba że zmusze pompę do pracy w kotle w sposób ciągły  :smile: ).
Kiedy napale w kominku, kocioł sie nie włączy długi czas, pare godzin nawet, woda się wychładza w podłodze, jedno pomieszczenie traci szybiej ciepło inne wolniej i chce chyba dołożyć pompę,żeby mieliła wodę 24/h.
W sumie powinienem dolożyć pewnie jakiś 3D - tylko on i tak bedzie na maksa otwarty zawsze.
Może macie jakieś pomysły??

Pozdrawiam

----------


## autorus

czy na ta podłogówkę miałeś projekt i wcześniej OZC?  Jakiej długości pętle?

----------


## fenix2

> Ja ekspertem nie jestem ale mogę przytoczyc mój przykład
> Mam 2 rozdzielacze po 12 obwodów i 1400m/b rury fi 16. Obsługuje to jedna pompa w kotle na pierwszym biegu. Różnica pomiedzy zasilaniem a powrotem to jakieś 6 stopni.
> Co ciekawe, zrobiłem eksperyment przez 2 czy 3 dni i wrzuciłem drugi bieg to o dziwo w domu chłodniej!! Zastanawiałem sie co jest grane, potem zmienilem z powrotem. 
> Po przemyśleniach i obserwacjach jestem średnio zadowolony i tak mam zamiar przerobić moja instalacja. 
> Obecnie kocioł kondensacyjny, bez żadnych mieszczay czy pomp dodatkowych i to mi się wydaje niezbyt dobrym pomysłem. ( Chyba że zmusze pompę do pracy w kotle w sposób ciągły ).
> Kiedy napale w kominku, kocioł sie nie włączy długi czas, pare godzin nawet, woda się wychładza w podłodze, jedno pomieszczenie traci szybiej ciepło inne wolniej i chce chyba dołożyć pompę,żeby mieliła wodę 24/h.
> W sumie powinienem dolożyć pewnie jakiś 3D - tylko on i tak bedzie na maksa otwarty zawsze.
> Może macie jakieś pomysły??
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Jak kocioł kondensacyjny to nie potrzeby montować zawodu 3D. IMO.

----------


## Mr_Mabram

projekt robiłem sam, ale pętle są długie przeważnie na 60 metrów, w dwóch pokojach  (10m/kw) petle maja po ok.90m/b. - tam faktycznie jest chłodniej. Wciaż mam sporo krecenia na rozdzielaczach żeby te przepływy poustawiać.
Ogólnie miała pracowac pompa ciepła rozstaw przewaznie wszedzie po ok. 12cm, w łazienkach ok.10cm.
Zasilanie na podłogówce mam ustawione na 28-37st. Ale widziałem że kocioł jak pracował przy -10st. to nie przekroczył 33st. na zasilaniu.
Sterownik chyba też mam w złym miejscu myślę. Spróbuje go przenieśc gdzie indziej.

----------


## CityMatic

> Sterownik chyba też mam w złym miejscu myślę. Spróbuje go przenieśc gdzie indziej.


Dobrze myślisz  :wink:  zbyt długi i zbyt szybki wpływ kominka(temperatury) na regulator w salonie powoduje zbyt długi okres niepracującego kotła CO.
Ciągła praca pompki obiegowej w tym przypadku nic Ci nie pomoże - jedynie co to  dodatkowa"pokojówka". W czasie kiedy pracuje kominek w pomieszczeniu najchłodniejszym.
Dodatkowo ze względu, że pętle będą się wychładzały wolniej w pomieszczeniu z kominkiem, a podłoga w jego okolicy będzie się nagrzewała to ciepło trafi poprzez rozdzielacz do pomieszczenia najchłodniejszego i szybciej się nagrzeje by wyłączyć piec......będzie to trwało, aż zadana temperatura nie zostanie osiągnięta w tym pomieszczeniu. Tym samym kominek nie będzie miał na to wpływu.
Inną kwestią jest dobór odpowiedniego sterownika(równoległego) i prawidłowe go podłączenie.

----------


## Liwko

> Ja ekspertem nie jestem ale mogę przytoczyc mój przykład
> Mam 2 rozdzielacze po 12 obwodów i 1400m/b rury fi 16. Obsługuje to jedna pompa w kotle na pierwszym biegu. Różnica pomiedzy zasilaniem a powrotem to jakieś 6 stopni.
> Co ciekawe, zrobiłem eksperyment przez 2 czy 3 dni i wrzuciłem drugi bieg to o dziwo w domu chłodniej!! Zastanawiałem sie co jest grane, potem zmienilem z powrotem. 
> Po przemyśleniach i obserwacjach jestem średnio zadowolony i tak mam zamiar przerobić moja instalacja. 
> Obecnie kocioł kondensacyjny, bez żadnych mieszczay czy pomp dodatkowych i to mi się wydaje niezbyt dobrym pomysłem. ( Chyba że zmusze pompę do pracy w kotle w sposób ciągły ).
> Kiedy napale w kominku, kocioł sie nie włączy długi czas, pare godzin nawet, woda się wychładza w podłodze, jedno pomieszczenie traci szybiej ciepło inne wolniej i chce chyba dołożyć pompę,żeby mieliła wodę 24/h.
> W sumie powinienem dolożyć pewnie jakiś 3D - tylko on i tak bedzie na maksa otwarty zawsze.
> Może macie jakieś pomysły??
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Masz genialnie prosty system i broń Boże go komplikować! Jeżeli chcesz by pompka pracowała cały czas to zrób sterowanie pogodowe. Tylko po co?
No chyba że po to, by kocioł nie czuł kominka.

----------


## autorus

Tu się muszę zgodzić , im prostszy system tym lepszy.

----------


## jaremy

A ja mam zagwozdkę 
wczoraj zadałem pytanie JUNKERSOWI
"Witam. Mam pytanie dotyczące pieca z tematu. 

W domu planuję podlogówkę (dół i góra) według obliczeń OZC będę miał około 1000 mb rury podlogowej (dół 6 pętli, góra 4 pętle). Proszę o podpowiedź czy pompa z pieca uciągnie te 10 obiegów czy muszę dodatkowo dokładać pompkę do c.o (na rozdzielaczu). Pozdrawiam 


a otrzymałem odpowiedź:
Witam serdecznie, 

Poniżej przesyłam Panu 2 schematy ideowe. Jeśli przepływ w instalacji podłogowej będzie poniżej 1000l/h można bezpośrednio podłączyć instalację od kotła. Pompa w kotle powinna poradzić sobie z oporami hydraulicznymi. Jednak decyzję o tym powinno się podjąć po konsultacji z instalatorem lub w oparciu o projekt. 

http://www.fotosik.pl/u/jaremy/album/1370806

 Osobiście polecam drugi schemat ze sprzęgłem hydraulicznym, takie rozwiązanie pozwala na dobór pompy zewnętrznej (innego producenta) która zapewni prawidłową pracę całego systemu. Pompa ta powinna być dobrana również przez instalatora lub projektanta. 

http://www.fotosik.pl/u/jaremy/album/1370806




I co wy na to?

----------


## 1950

odpuść sobie sprzęgło

----------


## jaremy

Wiem. Ale taką propozycje dostałem od JUNKERSA i troche to mnie z tropu zbiło

----------


## jaremy

P.S. A co z dodatkową pompką

----------


## 1950

pompa kotłowa da sobie radę,

----------


## edde

> *u mnie przy obecnych temperaturach* 
> to pompa ustawia temp  zasilania na okolo 28 stop [wachanie o 0,5 stop]
> powrót 24- a pod koniec ładowania 26-26,5 stopnia
> pompa pracuje okolo 7 h  na dobę 
> temp w domu min plus minus 21


wybacz, ale zawsze mnie nosi jak czytam " u mnie przy tej temperaturze" itp, bo skad pospół ma wiedzieć jaką masz temperaturę za oknem, nawet w tej samej chwili Ty możesz mieć +5 a ja na biegunie zimna -10, albo masz +5 a za 5h gdy ktoś to przeczyta już na zegarku będzie nocne -5 albo dzienne +12...

----------


## jaremy

dzięki za odpowiedz, też tak myślę ale wolałem jeszcze to potwierdzić. bo chce zrobić układ jak najprostszy. czyli piec, pomka z pieca, pogodówka, sterowanie pokojowe dwa rzdzielacze i po całości podłogówka (w sumie 10 pętli)

----------


## malux20

no podlasie to podlasie
teraz to 6 w najcieplejszym momencie dnia

to dziś  tyle było a po temperaturze zasilania widzę że musialo wtedy być -2   -6 strzela[celna uwaga wpisywać temp]
dziś to miałem zasilanie 25-36

----------


## Mr_Mabram

> Masz genialnie prosty system i broń Boże go komplikować! Jeżeli chcesz by pompka pracowała cały czas to zrób sterowanie pogodowe. Tylko po co?
> No chyba że po to, by kocioł nie czuł kominka.


Liwko wiem że ty masz pompę - kurcze też chciałem  :sad: . Spytam jeszcze, bo piszecie że temp pomiędzy zasilaniem na podłogówce a powrotem macie z reguły ok.5 st. i to chyba prawidłowo.
Coś mi się wydaje że jednak pompa w kotle nie daje rady u mnie  :sad:  Poprzednio źle odczytałem parametry i źle wam podałem - przepraszam.
Pompa w kotle przestawiłem na drugi bieg i mimo tego nawet pod koniec ładowania różnica pomiędzy zasilaniem a powrotem to niestety 8-9 st. I lepiej nie będzie widzę.
Na przepływomierzach pokazuje mi 1 litr na minute (więcej nie da rady, jak zakręcam jeden rozdzielacz to sie polepsza)- czy to znaczy że jeśli mam pętle np: 60m to woda popłynie w niej 6min (60m - ma około 6 litrów pojemności)?
Nie za długo?
Wiem, że im prostszy system tym lepszy, nie ma co się zepsuć ale jeśli będę musiał dołożyć po pompie 40W na rozdzielacz to też przeżyję.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## 1950

a czy masz ciepło w domu?

----------


## Jacekss

@ Mr_Mabram - jak przestawisz pompkę na III bieg - szybszy (o ile masz) to dT zmniejszy ci się. u mnie na 2 biegu też mam dT = 8-9 C, mniej jest po nagrzaniu wylewki, zależy to również od temp docelowej czynnika grzewczego

----------


## Liwko

> @ Mr_Mabram - jak przestawisz pompkę na III bieg - szybszy (o ile masz) to dT zmniejszy ci się. u mnie na 2 biegu też mam dT = 8-9 C, mniej jest po nagrzaniu wylewki, zależy to również od temp docelowej czynnika grzewczego


I tu masz odpowiedź  :yes:

----------


## Mr_Mabram

> a czy masz ciepło w domu?


No niby jest ale nie do końca jestem zadowolony. 2 pokoje niedogrzane (to pewnie z mojej winy petle po 85m) i łazienki cos trochę też, ale wciąż kręce i ustawiam. Przy 24 obwodach jest co kręcić.

----------


## Mr_Mabram

> @ Mr_Mabram - jak przestawisz pompkę na III bieg - szybszy (o ile masz) to dT zmniejszy ci się. u mnie na 2 biegu też mam dT = 8-9 C, mniej jest po nagrzaniu wylewki, zależy to również od temp docelowej czynnika grzewczego


Żeby był jeszcze 3 bieg to bym sie nie martwił. Kocioł De Dietrich Mcr II 24 i pompka ma tylko 2 biegi  :sad: . Ograniczylem mu moc grzania do 13kW ale to nie ma nic do rzeczy bo jak odczytuje parametry to z reguły chodzi bardzo nisko, tylko przy starcie pełna moc a potem to 30 -50 procent.
To po nagrzaniu wylewki dT 8-9 st już  :sad: .

----------


## Liwko

> No niby tak, tylko 2 pokoje niedogrzane i łazienki cos trochę też, ale wciąż kręce i ustawiam. Przy 24 obwodach jest co kręcić.


Przykręć nieco te pomieszczenia cieplejsze.  Być może trzeba będzie dołożyć pompkę.

----------


## cruz

> No niby jest ale nie do końca jestem zadowolony. 2 pokoje niedogrzane (to pewnie z mojej winy petle po 85m) i łazienki cos trochę też, ale wciąż kręce i ustawiam. Przy 24 obwodach jest co kręcić.


Jak to radzą w tym wątku - nie warto zagęszczać rurek bo wystarczy puścić większa temperaturę albo/i dać większą pompkę albo/i dogrzewać kominkiem.
Jeżeli się jest w 100% pewny jakości wykonawstwa domu i jego ocieplenia to wtedy można dać tyle ile z OZC wychodzi.

Edit:
Jak by ktoś nie doczytał to jest to sarkazm.
Ja będę dawał rurki co 10cm, pętle ok 50 m, najwyżej tylko poprzykręcam pętle które za bardzo będą grzały.

----------


## malux20

a jak u mnie parkiet jest 15mm na podłodze to chyba dobrze że jest gęsto czy nie?

----------


## 1950

*mister*, ile masz rury i jakie długości?

----------


## Jacekss

gęściejsze rurki dadzą ci lepszy rozkład temperatur (zaleznie od grubości wylewki) i niższą temp zasilania dla uzyskania podobnego efektu grzewczego

btw. u mnie na dole dałem warstwówkę 14mm, rurki co 30cm, w mrozy -17C grzało ok

----------


## gp69

> a jak u mnie parkiet jest 15mm na podłodze to chyba dobrze że jest gęsto czy nie?


Malux20: jaki masz ten parkiet ? Lity ? Nic mu się nie dzieje ?

----------


## malux20

lity  merbau

----------


## Liwko

> lity  merbau


Strasznie ciężkie cholerstwo  :smile:

----------


## Jacekss

można dawać co 30cm można i co 10cm... zależy od zapotrzebowania na energię cieplną budynku
wiadomo że w domu słabo ocieplonym można a nawet pewnie trzeba dać co te 10cm, można dawać i zapas w domu energooszczędnym - ale w tym przypadku pytanie po co tak robić ?

----------


## Liwko

> można dawać co 30cm można i co 10cm... zależy od zapotrzebowania na energię cieplną budynku
> wiadomo że w domu słabo ocieplonym można a nawet pewnie trzeba dać co te 10cm, można dawać i zapas w domu energooszczędnym - ale w tym przypadku pytanie po co tak robić ?


To jeszcze zależy od temperatury zasilania i często od wykorzystania drugiej taryfy.

----------


## Jacekss

czyli generalnie od wielu czynników i zmiennych  :smile: 
jak komuś nie chce się liczyć to faktycznie pozostaje robić co 10cm a potem bawić sie rotametrami

@Liwko - a ty dalej piszesz 1 ręką? długo coś...

----------


## Liwko

> @Liwko - a ty dalej piszesz 1 ręką? długo coś...


No długo, długo  :sad:   Jutro idę na zdjęcie i jestem ciekaw co wyniknie...

----------


## malux20

no przy drewnie to zasilanie ważna rzecz

----------


## jaremy

> A ja mam zagwozdkę 
> wczoraj zadałem pytanie JUNKERSOWI
> "Witam. Mam pytanie dotyczące pieca z tematu. 
> 
> W domu planuję podlogówkę (dół i góra) według obliczeń OZC będę miał około 1000 mb rury podlogowej (dół 6 pętli, góra 4 pętle). Proszę o podpowiedź czy pompa z pieca uciągnie te 10 obiegów czy muszę dodatkowo dokładać pompkę do c.o (na rozdzielaczu). Pozdrawiam 
> 
> 
> a otrzymałem odpowiedź:
> Witam serdecznie, 
> ...




W nawiązaniu do mojego pytania dzisiaj otrzymałem również odpowiedź od Immerdasa i trochę mi się rozjaśnia. I faktycznie zachodzi pytanie czy aby czasami nie dać jednej pompki dodatkowo. Chodzi mianowicie o wysokość pondoszenia.Poniżej cytat od immergasa

"Witam 
Należy jeszcze określić jakie opory pompa będzie miała do pokonania. To zależy od średnicy rur i prędkości przepływu. 
Pompa w kotle Victrix X 12 2I przy przepływie 1000l/h ma wysokość podnoszenia poniżej 1 m H2O. 
W załączniku przesyłam wykres pompy kotła Victrix X 12 2I. "



Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jacekss

no ale w CO nie podnosisz wody do góry tylko ją popychasz (cyrkulacja), pompka musi pokonać tylko opory instalacji
u siebie mam pompkę o podobnej wydajności i spokojnie działa z podłogówką (parter+piętro)

----------


## jaremy

rozumiem, że lecisz tylko na tej pompce od kotła.

----------


## Jacekss

a oczywiście, przepływ maks jaki daje pompka mi na 2 biegu to 14 l/min
zawsze mogę zmienić jeszcze na 3 bieg, żeby było wydajniej

----------


## grzeniu666

> no ale w CO nie podnosisz wody do góry tylko ją popychasz (cyrkulacja), pompka musi pokonać tylko opory instalacji


Ja się nie znam, ale ta "wysokość podnoszenia" to chyba miara ciśnienia jakie pompa jest w stanie pokonać przy określonym przepływie. A te opory generuje układ, m.in. ilość i długość pętli.

Przy okazji pytanko - jakie opory może dawać podłogówka z 1200mb PEXa 16/2, 19 pętli (około 63mb każda, z rozrzutem +- 10%)? Chciałbym sprawdzić zdolność kotłów (wykresy pomp) do uciągnięca mojej instalacji, porównuję takie które dają przy załóżmy H=2bar: jedne 900 l/h, inne (droższe) 1200 l/h (ściślej - chodzi o Junkersa Smart 14, i Comfort 16).

----------


## jaremy

Pnowie prośa o zerknięcie w obliczenia OZC oraz w tabele z pętlami. Obliczenia robił jeden z forumowiczów, nie będę wskazywał paluchem bo pewnie sam się przyzna. Prośba o to abyście zerkneli i wytknętli ewentualne błędy. Wiadomo co dwie głowy to nie jedna. Z góry dzięki za cenne uwagi.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...EZFR1hJc0VMdlE

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B6M...jB3eEZKY3JmSFE

----------


## grzeniu666

> Pnowie prośa o zerknięcie w obliczenia OZC...


linki nie działają

----------


## jaremy

poprawione możesz teraz zerknąć

----------


## Mr_Mabram

Pisałem o moim małym problemie wcześniej i chciałbym spytać czy ktoś wie, czy można wrzucić dodatkowa pompa obiegowa do instalacji (z kotłem kondensacyjnym) bez zbytniego komplikowania jej?
Mam na myśli bez mieszacza, albo wyrzucić pompę z kotła i założyć 2 słabsze po jednej na rozdzielacz sterowane z kotła?

----------


## william.bonawentura

> Pisałem o moim małym problemie wcześniej i chciałbym spytać czy ktoś wie, czy można wrzucić dodatkowa pompa obiegowa do instalacji (z kotłem kondensacyjnym) bez zbytniego komplikowania jej?


Można dać pompę "szeregowo" z wyjściem kotła. Uzyskujesz wówczas sumę ciśnień dyspozycyjnych obu pomp bez zwiększenia przepływu.

----------


## 1950

miałeś podać ile  ile masz rury i jakie długości?

----------


## Mr_Mabram

> miałeś podać ile  ile masz rury i jakie długości?


O ile to do mnie to już piszę :smile: 
2 rozdzielacze po 12 obwodów. Wyszło mi podobna ilość rury na piętro i na parter czyli po ok.670 metrów (czyli razem ok.1350
Przeciętna długość pętli to 60m. Zdarzają się krótsze np: Na parterze w sieni i łazience bo to małe pomieszczenia wyszło po 40m.
W jednym pokoju na parterze i w jednym na piętrze tej samej wielkości (ok.10,5m2) pętle mają po 85m - to są najdłuższe pętle.
Rozdzielacze podłączone pexem fi 32 osobno schodzą do pomieszczenia gospodarczego i tam przed kotłem są połączone trójnikiem.
Jak pętle są ułożone można zajżeć pod link poniżej.

----------


## 1950

trzeba wyregulować instalację, pompę sobie odpuść,
przy regulacji zacznij od tych najdłuższych obwodów, mają być zawsze otwarte, resztę musisz wyregulować na rotametrach,
przepływ 1 l. jest OK

----------


## Mr_Mabram

> trzeba wyregulować instalację, pompę sobie odpuść,
> przy regulacji zacznij od tych najdłuższych obwodów, mają być zawsze otwarte, resztę musisz wyregulować na rotametrach,
> przepływ 1 l. jest OK


Dzięki 1950, spróbuję wyregulować. Muszę przyznać że i tak już podciągnąłem trochę w tych dwóch pokojach co były niedogrzane (pętle po 85m) - jest tak o 1,5 stopnia chlodniej niż w innej części domu. Łazienkę u góry też już trochę ruszyłem. Mimo że jeszcze nie zrobiona i dziurawa jak sito w ociepleniu to podłoga cieplejsza niż była.
Widzę że to zabawa na dłużej  :wink:

----------


## swistak81

> Przy okazji pytanko - jakie opory może dawać podłogówka z 1200mb PEXa 16/2, 19 pętli (około 63mb każda, z rozrzutem +- 10%)? Chciałbym sprawdzić zdolność kotłów (wykresy pomp) do uciągnięca mojej instalacji, porównuję takie które dają przy załóżmy H=2bar: jedne 900 l/h, inne (droższe) 1200 l/h (ściślej - chodzi o Junkersa Smart 14, i Comfort 16).


Ja powiem tak, że mam ok 700mb podłogówki + 2 drabinki. Kocioł Immergas 12. Chyba 9+6 obwodów. I drugi sezon już używam wyłącznie pompki z kotła i to na pierwszym biegu.

Maksymalny opór najdłuższej nitki (i też najwyższej obliczeniowej prędkości przepływu) to 3800Pa.
Obliczeniowo potrzebuję ok. 560l/h dla -20st i zadanych temperatur.

----------


## jaremy

> Ja powiem tak, że mam ok 700mb podłogówki + 2 drabinki. Kocioł Immergas 12. Chyba 9+6 obwodów. I drugi sezon już używam wyłącznie pompki z kotła i to na pierwszym biegu.
> 
> Maksymalny opór najdłuższej nitki (i też najwyższej obliczeniowej prędkości przepływu) to 3800Pa.
> Obliczeniowo potrzebuję ok. 560l/min dla -20st i zadanych temperatur.


Rozumiem, że podłogówka leci na pompie od kotła?

----------


## Jacekss

560 l/min ???
jaka pompka tyle daje ... może na godzinę

----------


## swistak81

Ach moja pomyłka. Bo miałem policzone na minutę (9,3) i jednostkę przepisałem.
Oczywiście litrów na godzinę miało być....już poprawiam.




> Rozumiem, że podłogówka leci na pompie od kotła?


No napisane jest.

----------


## Karlsen

Moim zdaniem używanie jednej pompy (od kotła) w domu piętrowym nie do końca jest spełnieniem oczekiwań inwestora w zakresie komfortu użytkowania. Mam dwie pompy na dwa rozdzielacze (parter i piętro), do obu pomp oddzielne sterowniki. Kiedy kominek podniesie mi temperaturę, przy której sterownik wyłączy pompę parteru, pompa piętra działa dalej powodując utrzymanie zaprogramowanej temperatury na piętrze.
Z tego co pamiętam, najczęstszym problemem domów z poddaszem lub piętrowych jest utrzymanie podobnych temperatur na obu kondygnacjach posiadając jeden sterownik i jedną pompę - tę od kotła. Dlatego nie zawsze jedna pompa kotła będzie oznaczać ekonomię i komfort użytkowania.

----------


## Liwko

> Moim zdaniem używanie jednej pompy (od kotła) w domu piętrowym nie do końca jest spełnieniem oczekiwań inwestora w zakresie komfortu użytkowania. Mam dwie pompy na dwa rozdzielacze (parter i piętro), do obu pomp oddzielne sterowniki. Kiedy kominek podniesie mi temperaturę, przy której sterownik wyłączy pompę parteru, pompa piętra działa dalej powodując utrzymanie zaprogramowanej temperatury na piętrze.
> Z tego co pamiętam, najczęstszym problemem domów z poddaszem lub piętrowych jest utrzymanie podobnych temperatur na obu kondygnacjach posiadając jeden sterownik i jedną pompę - tę od kotła. Dlatego nie zawsze jedna pompa kotła będzie oznaczać ekonomię i komfort użytkowania.


Wszystko zależy od domu i czym grzejemy. Ja przy rozdzielaczach nie mam żadnych sterowników. Po wyregulowaniu imbusem, od dwóch lat do nich nie podszedłem a temperatury mam wszędzie takie jakie chcemy. Dom z poddaszem.

----------


## Jacekss

do utrzymania podobnych temperatur w domu może być pomocne, wyregulowanie odpowiednie pętli podłogówki + wentylacja mechaniczna

----------


## autorus

a jakich pomieszczeniach w ogóle nie daliście podłogówki?
'

----------


## cieszynianka

> a jakich pomieszczeniach w ogóle nie daliście podłogówki?
> '


W śpiżarce  :roll eyes:

----------


## autorus

u mnie w spiżarce, w kotłowni, w wc ale takim bardzo małym  i w serwerowni.

----------


## Karlsen

Liwko - dobra regulacja na rotametrach to podstawowa kwestia, ale czy faktycznie masz identyczne straty w każdym pomieszczeniu? Kocioł się wyłączy, pomieszczenia "stygną" w rożnym tempie. 
Oddzielny sterownik w każdym pomieszczeniu - bardzo dobre, ale kosztowne.
Sterowanie kondygnacjami - rozwiązanie pośrednie.
Sterowanie ogrzewaniem całego domu wykorzystując jeden sterownik, mając kominek w salonie na parterze i temperaturę na zewnątrz +4*C - kocioł wyłączony, piętro szybciej wystygnie. Przy ujemnych temperaturach jest OK, ponieważ kociołek moduluje, pracuje non-stop. Przy tym rozwiązaniu pożądane jest sterowanie wg temperatury zewnętrznej. Mój kondensat w dodatnich taktuje, jak jest z PC nie mam pojęcia.
Tak na marginesie, moje 100% podłogówki to m. in. Twoja wina  :smile: .

Spiżarnia, kotłownia bez ogrzewania, garderoby w połowie (tam, gdzie nie będzie zabudowy). Garaż ogrzewany "ciepłem własnym", ale w przyszłym sezonie, po wysuszeniu domu sprawdzę patent kolegi z Podlasia na ogrzewanie garażu wyrzutnią z WM.

----------


## Liwko

> Liwko - dobra regulacja na rotametrach to podstawowa kwestia, ale czy faktycznie masz identyczne straty w każdym pomieszczeniu?


No mnie się chyba udało  :smile: 
Fakt, najszybciej u mnie stygnie górna łazienka, ale też najszybciej się nagrzewa (dodatkowa drabinka). Około 22 mam w niej 24-25 stopni i tak do około 9-10 rana. Później stygnie do około 22 stopni. Reszta pomieszczeń w całym domu stygnie bardzo równomiernie.

----------


## PliP

Dzisiaj w Praktikerze trafiłem na taką oto rurkę do ogrzewania podłogowego:
http://www.usmetrix.com/pl/usmpex_rury.php

Wg informacji 100mb PEX 16mmx2mm kosztowało 132zł
Co sądzić o tym produkcie?

----------


## grzeniu666

> Ja powiem tak, że mam ok 700mb podłogówki + 2 drabinki. Kocioł Immergas 12. Chyba 9+6 obwodów. I drugi sezon już używam wyłącznie pompki z kotła i to na pierwszym biegu.
> 
> Maksymalny opór najdłuższej nitki (i też najwyższej obliczeniowej prędkości przepływu) to 3800Pa.
> Obliczeniowo potrzebuję ok. 560l/h dla -20st i zadanych temperatur.


Ty jednak tych mb masz znacznie mniej. no i pętle b. krótkie. Ja pętle mam równe i nieco dłuższe, ale spodziewam się że mocowo blisko granicy pompy. Podłogówkę liczyłem m.in. z tabel Rotha (dla średniej temp 35°C, najniższej jaka tam jest, z naddatkiem chyba ze 30%).

Mam dwie grupy kotłów do rozważenia, ze słabszą pompą (około 900 l/h @ 2Bar, JunSmart14, Victrix12, S.Duval18 ) oraz mocniejszą (około 1200l/h @ 2Bar, JunComfort16, Beretta15) i nie wiem czy "ryzykować" tego np. Victrixa (który mocowo min/max mi się podoba).

----------


## edde

> Dzisiaj w Praktikerze trafiłem na taką oto rurkę do ogrzewania podłogowego:
> http://www.usmetrix.com/pl/usmpex_rury.php
> 
> Wg informacji 100mb PEX 16mmx2mm kosztowało 132zł
> Co sądzić o tym produkcie?


sądzić, ze jakość raczej proporcjonalna do ceny...

----------


## jaremy

Dzisiaj byłe w jednej hurtowni graty zamowić i Panowie jak zobaczii ile chce rurki i jakie planuje rozstawy to za łeb sie zlapali. bo oni od lat w hydraulice sidzą (projektują i instalują)i takiego cuda nie widzieli. Jak ich zapytałem czy kiedykolwiek OZC robili to stwierdzili ze po swojemu robią i im rozstaw wychodzi 10, 15 i to co ja mówie to napewno nie pójdzie. Jak gościowi kazałem policzyć jaki piec do mojej chałupy ma być to stwierdził, że min. ma mieć 5 KW a góra granica nie ma znaczenia.

----------


## michal_mlody

jaremy
Chyba wszędzie jest podobnie. Mam kilku znajomych instalatorów, niektórzy z dużym doświadczeniem i renomą ale jak usłyszeli o moich rozstawach rurek to za głowy się łapali. Nawet stosują rozstawy co 7.5cm. Ale dla nich to są pieniądze. Działać i tak będzie a materiału idzie sporo więcej.

----------


## jaremy

ale dlaczego tak ma być. Ja byłbym nawet w stanie zaplacić ciut wiecej, ale niech ktoś to zrobi porządnie a nie na zasadzie że inwestora trzeba złupić a ogrzewanie i tak będize chodzić ok mimo że jest przewymiarowane o 200%.
Jedynie co na koniec gość stwierdził na plus, że w moim przypadku najlepszy byłby bufor.
Ogólnie wyszedłem zniesmaczony Panami.

Acha: rozdzielacze wywalil mi po 900 zł za sztuke netto (4 obwody i 7 obwodow bez pompek - najzwyklejsze). Jak sie zaptałem czy nie ma tańszych np. aspola (gdzie nawet stwierdzil że są ok) i porównywalnych jakościowo to stwierdził że te są najlepsze, bez żadnych argumentów.

----------


## Karlsen

Ja mam uczulenie na fachowców typu "będzie Pan zadowolony". 
Rozstaw zależy od zapotrzebowania na ciepło konkretnych pomieszczeń, a nie doświadczenia instalatora. Kładąc rurki zgodnie z zapotrzebowaniem masz z głowy wstępną regulację instalacji - nie ma wtedy potrzeby mocnego dławienia obwodów rotametrami, a i obwody z pewnością będą krótsze. 
Wykonaj obliczenia w OZC, policz rozstawy z nomogramów (dostępne na necie) i każ instalatorowi położyć rurki wg twoich obliczeń - oczywiście uwzględnij błąd obliczeń (jeżeli nigdy nie korzystałeś z aplikacji OZC).

----------


## jaremy

obliczenia ozc mam i wczoraj to gościom położyłem na stół plus tabele. gość nawet bał się zerknąć w to OZC a tabele jak zobaczył to tylko oczy zrobił, że to na 200% nie będzie grzało poprawnie bo on już nie jedną podłogówkę popełnił i wie. Do tego określił że do mojego domu (podałem mu roczne zapotrzebowanie na ciepło z OZC) po policzeniu kalkulatorem będzie potrzebny piec o minimalnej mocy 5 KW (nie mnie bo nie da rady) a gorna granica nie ma znaczenia- czyli np. 24 kw.
Oczywiście obowiązkowo każde pomieszczenie ma mieć sterownik.
Powiedziałem, że jak odpalę podlogówkę i będzie to działać to zaproszę go do siebie na wizję

----------


## asolt

> Wykonaj obliczenia w OZC, policz rozstawy z nomogramów (dostępne na necie) i każ instalatorowi położyć rurki wg twoich obliczeń - oczywiście uwzględnij błąd obliczeń (jeżeli nigdy nie korzystałeś z aplikacji OZC).


Tylko jak ocenić i uwzględnić bład obliczeń ozc i podłogówki. Przecież ten bład moze być na minus jak i plus, skąd początkujący uzytkownik audytora lub innych programów do ozc ma wiedziec jakiego rodzaju błędy popełnił. Z mojej praktyki wynika ze zwykle jest niedoszacowanie, w niektórych przypadkach nawet do 100%. Zsumowanie błedów może spowodowac ze takie obliczenia mogą sie niewiele róznić od rozstawów przyjętych przez instalatora, który również dobiera te rozstawy na tzw. oko czyli z wiekszym lub mniejszym błedem.

----------


## Liwko

> Rozstaw zależy od zapotrzebowania na ciepło konkretnych pomieszczeń


Nie tylko, często ważny jest też czas (o temperaturze zasilania nie wspominając).

----------


## Liwko

> Oczywiście obowiązkowo każde pomieszczenie ma mieć sterownik.


Budujesz mułowaty system a później chcesz tym sterować? Moim zdaniem głupota.
Osobiście mam poprowadzone kabelki do każdego pomieszczenia, zrobiłem tak na wszelki wypadek. jestem absolutnie pewien, że nigdy z nich nie skorzystam.

----------


## asolt

> Nie tylko, często ważny jest też czas (o temperaturze zasilania nie wspominając).


Jak się uzwglednia czas do obliczeń rozstawu ? Nie spotkałem tego parametru we wzorach i w 
literaturze fachowej

----------


## Liwko

> Jak się uzwglednia czas do obliczeń rozstawu ? Nie spotkałem tego parametru we wzorach i w 
> literaturze fachowej


Oczywiście chodzi o wykorzystanie taniej taryfy grzejąc prądem. Nie sądzisz, że w tym momencie potrzeba rurki bardziej zagęścić i dać mocniejszą pompkę? Oczywiście przy tej samej temperaturze zasilania.

----------


## DEZET

> Oczywiście chodzi o wykorzystanie taniej taryfy grzejąc prądem. Nie sądzisz, że w tym momencie potrzeba rurki bardziej zagęścić i dać mocniejszą pompkę? Oczywiście przy tej samej temperaturze zasilania.


Albo grzanie prądem, albo wodna podłogówka- jedno z drugim ma coś mało wspólnego... wyszła pompka do grzania prądem  :wink:

----------


## Liwko

> Albo grzanie prądem, albo wodna podłogówka- jedno z drugim ma coś mało wspólnego... wyszła pompka do grzania prądem


Mówię o pompce obiegowej  :wink: 
... i o wodnej podłogówce.

----------


## asolt

> Oczywiście chodzi o wykorzystanie taniej taryfy grzejąc prądem. Nie sądzisz, że w tym momencie potrzeba rurki bardziej zagęścić i dać mocniejszą pompkę? Oczywiście przy tej samej temperaturze zasilania.


Tak ten przypadek jest szczególny, ale taka akumulacja powoduje wieksze wahania temp niż w przypadku zastosowania bufora dla II taryfy, kosztowo dla bufora wyjdzie to samo albo i mniej.

----------


## Liwko

> Tak ten przypadek jest szczególny, ale taka akumulacja powoduje wieksze wahania temp niż w przypadku zastosowania bufora dla II taryfy, kosztowo dla bufora wyjdzie to samo albo i mniej.


Czystym prądem czy PC? Tak czy siak bufor to straty. Jeżeli bufor, który stoi w pomieszczeniu które grzejemy, to można je pominąć, ale grzejąc PC spada nam COP, a bufor możemy w miarę sensownie ładować tylko gdy mamy jeszcze zapas tanich godzin. 
Te wahania będą również zależeć od samej taryfy, ile ma godzin i o jakich porach doby. 
Reasumując. Rozstaw rurek zależy od większej ilości wiadomych, niż tylko od zapotrzebowania na ciepło.

----------


## asolt

> Czystym prądem czy PC? Tak czy siak bufor to straty. Jeżeli bufor, który stoi w pomieszczeniu które grzejemy, to można je pominąć, ale grzejąc PC spada nam COP, a bufor możemy w miarę sensownie ładować tylko gdy mamy jeszcze zapas tanich godzin. 
> Te wahania będą również zależeć od samej taryfy, ile ma godzin i o jakich porach doby. 
> Reasumując. Rozstaw rurek zależy od większej ilości wiadomych, niż tylko od zapotrzebowania na ciepło.


Obciązenie cieplne jest bardzo waznym parametrem obok temperatury zasilania, ale wazne jest również: srednica rur, rodzaj podłogi/stropu (podłoga na gruncie, strop miedzykondygnacyjny, strop zewnetrzny), temperatura pomieszczenia pod posadzką (nie dotyczy podłog na gruncie), temp pomieszczenia, grubość i rodzaj jastrychu, grubość i rodzaj izolacji termicznej pod wylewką, rodzaj wykończenia podłogi

----------


## Liwko

> Obciązenie cieplne jest bardzo waznym parametrem obok temperatury zasilania, ale wazne jest również: srednica rur, rodzaj podłogi/stropu (podłoga na gruncie, strop miedzykondygnacyjny, strop zewnetrzny), temperatura pomieszczenia pod posadzką (nie dotyczy podłog na gruncie), temp pomieszczenia, grubość i rodzaj jastrychu, grubość i rodzaj izolacji termicznej pod wylewką, rodzaj wykończenia podłogi


Oczywiście, absolutnie się z tym zgadzam.

----------


## autorus

Wiem, że jest to wątek o tym jak samemu zrobić podłogówkę ale przyznam sie, ze nie rozumiem przyszłych inwestorów. Że projekty chcą robić sami bo będzie taniej. Dla mnie to jakis absurd. Jest na tym forum kilka osób jak asolt lub jak w moim wypadku kolega foczki którzy zęby zjedli na projektach . Wiec po co tak sobie utrudniać życie i na dodatek tak ryzykować , że się popełni błąd ? 

No ale ja jestem inwestorem i nic nie wiem. 




> Tylko jak ocenić i uwzględnić bład obliczeń ozc i podłogówki. Przecież ten bład moze być na minus jak i plus, skąd początkujący uzytkownik audytora lub innych programów do ozc ma wiedziec jakiego rodzaju błędy popełnił. Z mojej praktyki wynika ze zwykle jest niedoszacowanie, w niektórych przypadkach nawet do 100%. Zsumowanie błedów może spowodowac ze takie obliczenia mogą sie niewiele róznić od rozstawów przyjętych przez instalatora, który również dobiera te rozstawy na tzw. oko czyli z wiekszym lub mniejszym błedem.

----------


## jaremy

Panowie co sądzicie o rozdzielaczach tej firmy

http://allegro.pl/rozdzielacz-do-ogr...918972381.html

----------


## jaremy

jeśli macie lepsze typy podrzućcie

----------


## Liwko

> Panowie co sądzicie o rozdzielaczach tej firmy
> 
> http://allegro.pl/rozdzielacz-do-ogrzewania-podlogowego-4-obwody-i2918972381.html


Dla mnie gitara. Ja mam jeszcze bardziej prosty (zdjęcie w stopce)

----------


## autorus

firma znana dla mnie głownie z zamocowań  rurek do podłogi  :smile:

----------


## miki121

> Dla mnie gitara. Ja mam jeszcze bardziej prosty (zdjęcie w stopce)


Ten co masz zamontowany to raczej jest dedykowany do ogrzewania grzejnikami  :smile: 
Chyba że zrobisz "idealną" podłogówkę np. wszystkie pętel po 80mb   :smile:

----------


## edde

> jeśli macie lepsze typy podrzućcie


mam i polecam takie: http://allegro.pl/kan-therm-rozdziel...873369858.html
trochę droższe (dodać trzeba eurokonusy, zawory i odpowietrzniki, zawory spustowe jak dla mnie zbędne) za to osobiscie sprzwadzone, przede wszystkim rotametry: działające, pokazujące przepływ i ładnie się regulujące (bo jak słychać często na forum użytkownicy tanich allegrowych rozdzielaczy mają z tym odwieczny problem)

----------


## miki121

> jeśli macie lepsze typy podrzućcie


te są bardzo dobrej jakości  :smile: 

http://allegro.pl/rozdzielacz-do-ogr...925082959.html

----------


## Liwko

> Ten co masz zamontowany to raczej jest dedykowany do ogrzewania grzejnikami 
> Chyba że zrobisz "idealną" podłogówkę np. wszystkie pętel po 80mb


A to niby dlaczego? Do tej pory nie zauważyłem żadnych minusów.

----------


## GMA*

Zdecydowanie polecam rozdzielacze Falcony systemu Hotterfield. Dzialaja jednostajnie niezależnie od roznicy cisnien .Bardziej skuteczne i mniej awaryjne według mnie. Te ze szklanymi rotametrami po czasie zasyfia sie i juz nic z nich nie odczytasz. Ale rzecz gustu.

----------


## miki121

> A to niby dlaczego? Do tej pory nie zauważyłem żadnych minusów.


Po prostu są one dedykowane do grzejników.
Oczywiście wykorzystanie ich do podłogówki to nie grzech wręcz można to zrobić tylko pamiętać aby długości pętli były bardzo podobne + / - 1mb  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> Po prostu są one dedykowane do grzejników.
> Oczywiście wykorzystanie ich do podłogówki to nie grzech wręcz można to zrobić tylko pamiętać aby długości pętli były bardzo podobne + / - 1mb


No to powiem ci, że mam większe różnice w długościach i dalej nie widzę problemu. W czym problem?

----------


## ferrit

> Panowie co sądzicie o rozdzielaczach tej firmy
> 
> http://allegro.pl/rozdzielacz-do-ogr...918972381.html


Mam dokładnie te u siebie. Na poddaszu 8 pętli i na parterze 10 pętli. Jestem zadowolony. Zasilanie rurą CU28. Zdjęcia w dzienniku.

----------


## Karlsen

> Tylko jak ocenić i uwzględnić bład obliczeń ozc i podłogówki. Przecież ten bład moze być na minus jak i plus, skąd początkujący uzytkownik audytora lub innych programów do ozc ma wiedziec jakiego rodzaju błędy popełnił. Z mojej praktyki wynika ze zwykle jest niedoszacowanie, w niektórych przypadkach nawet do 100%. Zsumowanie błedów może spowodowac ze takie obliczenia mogą sie niewiele róznić od rozstawów przyjętych przez instalatora, który również dobiera te rozstawy na tzw. oko czyli z wiekszym lub mniejszym błedem.


Ja bym przyjmował "niedoszacowanie". Przecież lepiej później skręcić rotametrem, aniżeli podnosić temperaturę zasilania. Początkujący audytor zawsze może skonsultować swoje wyniki na forum - jak już niektórzy uczynili. Ponadto zawsze można skorzystać z internetowych kalkulatorów dla gotowych projektów domów - wybrać budynek podobny kształtem, kubaturą, itp. - i już mamy jakieś porównanie do naszych wyników. Skąd masz pewność, że zlecając dla gościa po szkoleniu audytorskim wykonanie obliczeń, będziesz miał wyniki pokrywające się później z rzeczywistymi? 




> Nie tylko, często ważny jest też czas (o temperaturze zasilania nie wspominając).


Zawsze parametrem wyjściowym jest wymagana moc cieplna urządzeń ogrzewających pomieszczenie, bez znaczenia, czym będziemy grzać. Później, znając źródło zasilania (pompa, kocioł) dobieramy pozostałe parametry. Na marginesie, czy to pompa ciepła, czy kocioł kondensacyjny - staramy się zasilać jak najniższą temperaturą, aby uzyskać z urządzenia jak największą sprawność. 




> ja bym brał górną belkę bez przepływomierzy, bo ona pokazują coś od 1l/min a u ciebie będzie od 0,8 do 1 czyli i tak nic nie zobaczysz, a podłogówkę masz już wstępnie dopasowaną z OZC więc nawet nie będziesz miał czego regulować
> 
> Netbet też nie zauważył żadnych niuansów, też ma najprostszy możliwy  rozdzielacz bez żadnych bajerów i też korzysta z samoregulacji  podłogówki, i chwali sobie


Moje rotametry umożliwiają regulację w zakresie 0,6 - 2,0l/min. Przy 8 obiegach średnio po 85 m i pierwszym biegu pompy, maksymalny przypływy w najdłuższej nitce po wyregulowaniu wynosi 1,6l/min. Jeżeli jest ktoś zainteresowany, to nazwę firmy mogę później sprawdzić.

----------


## asolt

> Ja bym przyjmował "niedoszacowanie". Przecież lepiej później skręcić rotametrem, aniżeli podnosić temperaturę zasilania. Początkujący audytor zawsze może skonsultować swoje wyniki na forum - jak już niektórzy uczynili. Ponadto zawsze można skorzystać z internetowych kalkulatorów dla gotowych projektów domów - wybrać budynek podobny kształtem, kubaturą, itp. - i już mamy jakieś porównanie do naszych wyników. Skąd masz pewność, że zlecając dla gościa po szkoleniu audytorskim wykonanie obliczeń, będziesz miał wyniki pokrywające się później z rzeczywistymi? 
> 
> .


Jak sobie wybrazasz konsultacje na forum i jaka jest wartość merytoryczna takich konsultacji. Na podstawie kilku skanów i niepełnych danych nie mozna sprawdzić poprawności wykonanych obliczeń. Poprawna weryfikacja jest praco i czasochłonna i wymaga sprawdzenia wszystkich pomieszczeń pod względem geometrycznym,
sprawdzenia wszystkich przegród, usytuowania, sprawdzenia norm,strefy klimatycznej, wentylacji i wielu innych parametrów. Dla mnie taka weryfikacja jest pod wzgledem czasowym prawie równa wykonaniu takich obliczeń od zera. Jezeli chodzi o kalkulatory to jak sama nazwa wskazuje są to tylko kalkulatory, których wyniki z racji wielu  uproszczeń są tylko orientacyjne. Gdyby oferowały one wyniki dokładne nie byłoby by potrzeby stosowania oprogramowania specjalistycznego do takich obliczeń. Co do pewności poprawności wykonania obliczeń przez audytora po szkoleniu audytorskim to nie wypowiem się ale sądze ze poziom takich kursów (nie studiów podyplomowych lub studiów inżynierskich na renomowanych uczelniach) jest dość niski i w zasadzie ma służyć tylko pomocy w uzyskaniu uprawnien do sporządzania swiadectw energetycznych. Co do audytorów po studiach podyplomowych to należało by rozróznić studia na uczelniach typu PW, AGH, Politechnika Sląska od uczelni technicznych prywatnych czy też nowo powstałych. Miałem okazję porównać programy studiów podyplomowych z zakresu audytingu na AGH które tam ukonczyłem a podobnymi na PWSZ w Tarnowie. Róznica poziomów ogromna dość powiedzieć ze na uczelni tarnowskiej absolwenci tych studiów dowiedzieli się ze istnieje taki program jak Audytor OZC i podobne, praktyki zero. Także pytanie o poziom wiedzy audytorów uważam za zasadne.
Dlatego też wcale się nie dziwię zapytaniom potencjalnych klientów o poziom wiedzy jak i kwalifikacje.

----------


## malux20

może inaczej 
asolt ma w dupie takie mniej więcej liczone obliczenia
albo konkretnie albo wcale

----------


## netbet

> te są bardzo dobrej jakości 
> 
> http://allegro.pl/rozdzielacz-do-ogrzewania-podlogowego-afriso-x3-i2925082959.html


tia..... 3 obwody za 5,5 stówki... okazja jak cholera......
znam tańsze rozwiązania... działające!

pozdro
NETbet'prattyk

----------


## netbet

> Netbet też nie zauważył żadnych niuansów, też ma najprostszy możliwy  rozdzielacz bez żadnych bajerów i też korzysta z samoregulacji  podłogówki, i chwali sobie


NETbet to ma generalnie OZC w d... i robi wszystko na czuja :wink: 
ale na poważnie...
podłogówka przy pewny zakresie rozstawu rur działa ( 18-25 cm ) nie ryzykowałem rozstawu ponad 25cm...
przy pomieszczeniach otwartych na inne, rotametry  co zmienią? nic.
pakowanie się w  "intetygentne" systemy ma sens przy ....."intelygentnch" źródłach zasilania, a u mnie jest wungiel...

gdyby mi przyszło drugi raz stawiać dom - byłby taki sam system ogrzewania - podłogówka wszędzie!

pozdro
NETbet'16mm

----------


## asolt

> może inaczej 
> asolt ma w dupie takie mniej więcej liczone obliczenia
> albo konkretnie albo wcale


Trochę dosadnie, ale mniej wiecej o to chodzi. Zbyt duża jest ufność początkujących, a własciwie jednorazowych "audytorów" we własną wiedzę.

----------


## Karlsen

> Jak sobie wybrazasz konsultacje na forum i jaka jest wartość merytoryczna takich konsultacji (...)


Nie wypowiadam się na temat wartości merytorycznych takich konsultacji. Zwróć jednak uwagę, że na forum konsultuje się tysiące innych ważniejszych kwestii, aniżeli audyt energetyczny. Przecież nikt tu nie przelicza konstrukcji domu. Niepodważalną kwestią jest konieczność przedstawienia świadectwa energetycznego do PINBu podczas oddawania domu do użytku - tak więc dlaczego by nie wykonać obliczeń przed rozpoczęciem budowy, bądź zlecić ich wykonanie projektantowi domu?
Specjalnie poruszyłem kwestię wykonywania audytów przez "kursantów". Dzięki nim audyt kosztuje 150 zł, a z dużym prawdopodobieństwem ich wyniki możemy sobie wsadzić w ... Osobiście znam kilku, którzy mają uprawnienia, ale nie potrafią wykonywać obliczeń, a bo i nie wszyscy klienci oczekują wyników. Niektórzy potrzebują "papierka". Co do uczelni, mogłeś jeszcze wymienić Politechnikę Białostocką (za moich czasów kierunki TiOB i DiM). 
Wspomniałem już o "niedoszacowaniu" i możliwości porównania swoich wyników z kalkulatorami na stronie np. Archonu. Ot takie preludium do zabawy z obliczeniami. Nie widzę w tym nic złego, np. dla osób, które rozkładają budowę na kilka lat i mają czas na podjęcie decyzji w sprawach izolacji domu. 
Dla jednych obliczenia będą wyrocznią, a może i w późniejszym terminie argumentem do szukania błędów wykonawczych, dla innych tylko ulotką informacyjną. Wykonywałeś obliczenia m. in. for R&K - rzeczywistość weryfikuje pewne kwestie - chyba sam pisałeś o +/-20%.



> może inaczej 
> asolt ma w dupie takie mniej więcej liczone obliczenia
> albo konkretnie albo wcale


Na marginesie - ciekawe, skąd masz tak dobrą wiedzę na temat zadka asolta, świntuchu  :smile: ?

----------


## malux20

audyt to jednak dość istotna sprawa

ja to powtórze za klasykiem p żyłą
coś mnie złapało za pupę a le w sumie przyjemnie  się leciało

----------


## asolt

> Wykonywałeś obliczenia m. in. for R&K - rzeczywistość weryfikuje pewne kwestie - chyba sam pisałeś o +/-20%.


Odnośnie obliczeń dla R&K, w jego DB podałem powody dlaczego zużycie jest nieco wieksze niz to wynika z obliczeń, powody bardzo istotne.
Jednym z nich jest pierwszy sezon grzewczy, nikomu nie zagwarantuję zgodności wyników obliczeń z zuzyciem rzeczywistym w pierwszym sezonie grzewczym

----------


## malux20

w drugim zawsze jest mniej?

----------


## Liwko

> w drugim zawsze jest mniej?


Zależy od konstrukcji. W murowanym niemal zawsze. Tak na prawdę miarodajny jest dopiero trzeci sezon.

----------


## jaremy

A teraz na koniec powiedzcie mi dać rurę pe-rt/al/pe-rt czy pex/alu/pex, bo znalazłem rure pe-rt w dobrej cenie
http://allegro.pl/show_item.php?item=2918356134

----------


## b2211

> A teraz na koniec powiedzcie mi dać rurę pe-rt/al/pe-rt czy pex/alu/pex, bo znalazłem rure pe-rt w dobrej cenie
> http://allegro.pl/show_item.php?item=2918356134


Najważniejsze żeby to nie był chińczyk więc można brać.

----------


## miki121

> A teraz na koniec powiedzcie mi dać rurę pe-rt/al/pe-rt czy pex/alu/pex, bo znalazłem rure pe-rt w dobrej cenie
> http://allegro.pl/show_item.php?item=2918356134


Bierz ją dobra cena  :smile:

----------


## Karlsen

> Odnośnie obliczeń dla R&K, w jego DB podałem powody dlaczego zużycie jest nieco wieksze niz to wynika z obliczeń, powody bardzo istotne.
> Jednym z nich jest pierwszy sezon grzewczy, nikomu nie zagwarantuję zgodności wyników obliczeń z zuzyciem rzeczywistym w pierwszym sezonie grzewczym


Oczywiście pierwszy sezon na "wysuszenie" domu, drugi na ustabilizowanie temperatury gruntu pod budynkiem. 
Ja nie podważam Twoich obliczeń, wskazuję tylko, że co poniektórzy brali je dosłownie, a później doszukiwali się usterek. 
Audytor nie odpowiada również za błędy popełnione podczas wykonywania ocieplenia domu, osadzania okien itp. - stąd proponowane przeze mnie "niedoszacowanie" w obliczeniach rozstawu podłogówki.
U mnie pierwszy sezon wynosi +30% względem obliczeń, ale nie zdążyłem ocieplić ścianki kolankowej na poddaszu i nie mam drzwi wewnętrznych w wiatrołapie. Mam usprawiedliwienie moich rozbieżności.

----------


## Foczki

> może inaczej 
> asolt ma w dupie takie mniej więcej liczone obliczenia
> albo konkretnie albo wcale


i ja popieram, wrzucenie skanu jednej czy dwóch kartek niewiele daje. Owszem, mając duże doświadczenie można stwierdzić na oko że coś jest nie tak, ale tylko bardzo zgrubnie i nawet można się pomylić. Aby sprawdzić projekt trzeba 80% czasu jego wykonania, bo i tak musimy sprawdzić może bez klepania w klawiaturę.
Ale konsultacje jak najbardziej są wskazane.




> Niepodważalną kwestią jest konieczność przedstawienia świadectwa energetycznego do PINBu podczas oddawania domu do użytku - tak więc dlaczego by nie wykonać obliczeń przed rozpoczęciem budowy, bądź zlecić ich wykonanie projektantowi domu?


Otóż to, ale ja powiem dlaczego nie. 

Bo inwestorom szkoda wydać 200 zł w czasie budowy domu. Najzwyczajniej w świecie inwestorzy tak bardzo oszczędzają że dopóki nie trzeba będzie mieć papierka to nie zamawiają. Dopiero po otrzymaniu papierka jak już dom gotowy to się łapią za głowę - to się nazywa mądry polak po szkodzie.

----------


## asolt

> Otóż to, ale ja powiem dlaczego nie. 
> 
> Bo inwestorom szkoda wydać 200 zł w czasie budowy domu. Najzwyczajniej w świecie inwestorzy tak bardzo oszczędzają że dopóki nie trzeba będzie mieć papierka to nie zamawiają. Dopiero po otrzymaniu papierka jak już dom gotowy to się łapią za głowę - to się nazywa mądry polak po szkodzie.


Powiem  więcej, co niektórzy zakupują świadectwo na alledrogo za 60 zł traktują je jako wyrocznię.

----------


## autorus

W to to raczej nie uwierzę. Kto by sobie chciał takie kuku robić  :wink:

----------


## krzysztof5426

> W to to raczej nie uwierzę. Kto by sobie chciał takie kuku robić


Są tacy ! Dla nich ten papierek potrzebny wyłącznie dla nadzoru.

----------


## danielw

> Powiem  więcej, co niektórzy zakupują świadectwo na alledrogo za 60 zł traktują je jako wyrocznię.


Nawet nie 60 zł, juz nawet 47 zł z przesyłką, do nadzoru dokument w sam raz.

----------


## netbet

> Nawet nie 60 zł, juz nawet 47 zł z przesyłką, do nadzoru dokument w sam raz.


..jakie państwo - takie dokumenty....   Polak potrafi.

ciekawe kiedy przestaną obowiązywać świadectwa..... :wink:

----------


## DEZET

Już nawet za 42zł z przesyłką. Ciekawe co wnioskuje audytor na podstawie zdjęcia domu i zdjęcia... pieca? 
Chyba ważniejsze są jego parametry niż wygląd?!

----------


## TINEK

> Już nawet za 42zł z przesyłką. Ciekawe co wnioskuje audytor na podstawie zdjęcia domu i zdjęcia... pieca? 
> Chyba ważniejsze są jego parametry niż wygląd?!


akurat taki dokument kupiłem na all... i dostałem mailem dużo szczegółowych pytań o wszystkie przegrody (parametry) a nie zdjęcia pieca i domu.
Ciekaw jestem, czy ŚE wykonywane po wybudowaniu domu, zlecone fachowcowi za np 700 zł wyglądałoby inaczej, przecież też by się oparł na wiadomościach które bym mu podał (przecież odkrywek w ścianach by nie robił), tyle tylko, że przyjechałby i sam notował co bym "zeznawał"
Rozumiem policzyć OZC przed wybudowaniem domu, by mieć wiedzę na temat zapotrzebowania energetycznego, ale te ŚE to kolejny papier do odbioru

pozdrawiam

----------


## asolt

> akurat taki dokument kupiłem na all... i dostałem mailem dużo szczegółowych pytań o wszystkie przegrody (parametry) a nie zdjęcia pieca i domu.
> Ciekaw jestem, czy ŚE wykonywane po wybudowaniu domu, zlecone fachowcowi za np 700 zł wyglądałoby inaczej, przecież też by się oparł na wiadomościach które bym mu podał (przecież odkrywek w ścianach by nie robił), tyle tylko, że przyjechałby i sam notował co bym "zeznawał"
> Rozumiem policzyć OZC przed wybudowaniem domu, by mieć wiedzę na temat zapotrzebowania energetycznego, ale te ŚE to kolejny papier do odbioru
> 
> pozdrawiam


Oczywiście audytor nie przyjeżdża z zestawem do kucia i wiercenia aby naocznie sprawdzić przekrój przegród. Musi polegać na odpowiedziach inwestora, wykonawcy  lub
kierownika budowy. Co do jakości swiadectwa za 50 zł, ono nadaje się tylko do odbioru niestety.

----------


## pionan

no i git. Jeśli komuś jest tylko do tego potrzebne, to po cholerę przepłacać??

----------


## Arturo72

> no i git. Jeśli komuś jest tylko do tego potrzebne, to po cholerę przepłacać??


Jeśli ktoś buduje "chałupę" tylko pod odbiór techniczny a nie do użytkowania i nie zależy mu na wogóle na poprawnym doborze źródła ciepła to "świstek" ma jak znalazł ale nawet dla poprawnego doboru kotła na ekogroszek potrzebna jest wiedza jakie straty ciepła będzie miał jego dom.

Wg mnie chcąc wybudować dobry dom warto wiedzieć przed budową czego się spodziewać od domu bo wtedy zapadają kluczowe decyzje o budowie,o budżecie,o systemie grzewczym o rachunkach za ogrzewanie itp.

----------


## DEZET

O tych zdjęciach do ŚE napisałem, bo jeden z wykonawców wymaga tego- dla mnie to bez sensu, chyba ,że "upiększa" treść dokumentu. 
Wzór ŚE jest jeden dla wszystkich, czy dodatki są możliwe- nie wiem. Pytania ww o materiały też padają.

----------


## edde

> Jeśli ktoś buduje "chałupę" tylko pod odbiór techniczny a nie do użytkowania i nie zależy mu na wogóle na poprawnym doborze źródła ciepła to "świstek" ma jak znalazł ale nawet dla poprawnego doboru kotła na ekogroszek potrzebna jest wiedza jakie straty ciepła będzie miał jego dom.
> 
> Wg mnie chcąc wybudować dobry dom warto wiedzieć przed budową czego się spodziewać od domu bo wtedy zapadają kluczowe decyzje o budowie,o budżecie,o systemie grzewczym o rachunkach za ogrzewanie itp.


a ja bym z tym nieco polemizował: świadectwo potrzebujesz na koniec budowy, a dane typu OZC np. do zakupu źródła ogrzewania znacznie wcześniej, warto opanować więc (albo zlecać to komuś) audytora OZC wcześnie, nawet na etapie projektu, aby mieć świadomość wyboru technologii wykonania i materiałów, natomiast świadectwo uważam za bzdurny papierek  nikomu (prawie) niepotrzebny, graniczne parametry powinien mieć architekt projektujący obiekt i tyle, poniżej nie projektujemy - nie budujemy i to powinna być zasada tak jak każda inna prawa budowlanego, której pilnowania powinien pilnowac nadzór budowlany, i skoro legalnym jest (jak przypuszczam) kupienie świadectwa za kilkadziesiąt zł to to głupota jest za to przepłacanie, bardziej zamiast 400zł za "wypasione" świadectwo (zawierające już "bierne" informacje) warto zapłacić 40zł za sztukę dla urzędasów a 360 znacznie wcześniej wydać na OZC

ps. i żeby nie było  :wink:  świadectwo zrobiłem u lokalnego "certyfikanta" za 300 czy 400zł a nie na allegro (ale też na allegro chyba wtedy kosztowały ok. 200zł), trochę też nieco przez pryzmat kompletowania przez niego wszystkich pozostałych protokołów itp papierów, natomiast samo świadectwo, mimo posiadanych przez niego szczegółów domu, pozostawia sobie wiele do życzenia w kwestii jakości

----------


## CityMatic

> akurat taki dokument kupiłem na all... i dostałem mailem dużo szczegółowych pytań o wszystkie przegrody (parametry) a nie zdjęcia pieca i domu.
> Ciekaw jestem, czy ŚE wykonywane po wybudowaniu domu, zlecone fachowcowi za np 700 zł wyglądałoby inaczej, przecież też by się oparł na wiadomościach które bym mu podał (przecież odkrywek w ścianach by nie robił), tyle tylko, że przyjechałby i sam notował co bym "zeznawał"
> Rozumiem policzyć OZC przed wybudowaniem domu, by mieć wiedzę na temat zapotrzebowania energetycznego, ale te ŚE to kolejny papier do odbioru
> 
> pozdrawiam


W zupełności się z Tobą zgadzam, ja również przesłałem tyle danych, zdjęcia, dane zarówno do ogrzewania, jak i samego rozmieszczenia budynku, względem stron świata, użytych materiałów(firmy, jakości, itp)całego projektu, wprowadzonych zmian. Chociaż muszę przyznać ze wszystkie te dane gromadziłem w trakcie budowy(założyłem specjalną teczkę w której mam wszystkie nalepki i opisy z materiałów użytych do budowy domu)
To pozwoliło na bardzo wiarygodne obliczenia , a dla mnie dokument stał się zbiorem tego co mogę się po takim kolejnym papierze do odbioru spodziewać.
I wcale nie uważam aby fachowiec który przyjedzie i poogląda nasz dom po wybudowaniu sporządził ten dokument bardziej rzetelnie.

Natomiast, chciałbym w tym miejscu napisać, że bardzo miarodajnym dokumentem na które WARTO wydać parę złotych jest np: tak jak dzisiaj przy temperaturze -20*C zrobić sobie przegląd domu kamerą termowizyjną - to są pieniądze które łatwo się zwrócą, będą bardzo rzeczowe, pomocne. Dokumentacja zrobiona podczas badania sprawia że można naprawić tak wiele błędów które powstały podczas budowy bądź z winy budujących, z niedbałość czy z wad materiałów.
Polecam choć z badaniami nie mam nic wspólnego koszt taki waha się od 300-400 zł., a dokument NIE jest potrzebny do odbioru.
Pozdrawiam

ps.  proszę Państwa o powrót do tematu wątku - PODŁOGÓWKA

----------


## Foczki

SCHE można zrobić w godzinę pod warunkiem że bryła domu jest dość prosta i inwestor podaje wszystkie parametry. Jeżeli po odliczeniu podatków przesyłek, ubezpieczenia, zwrotu kosztów za egzamin zwrotu za kurs komuś zostaje 10 zł z tych 50 zł to ma 10 zł/godzinę.
Każdy sobie kalkuluje jak chce.
Lokalny certyfikator ma dużo trudniejsze zadanie, bo sam musi odszukać parametry, a nie rzadko inwestorzy nie wiedzą jaką mają grubość styropianu (poważnie). Do tego dochodzi dojazd (dwukrotny) - godzina spędzona na budowie, wypicie kawy z inwestorem, pogadanie o okolicy i sąsiadach a czas leci. Minimum 200 zł.
Każdy sobie kalkuluje jak chce.

----------


## asolt

> SCHE można zrobić w godzinę pod warunkiem że bryła domu jest dość prosta i inwestor podaje wszystkie parametry. Jeżeli po odliczeniu podatków przesyłek, ubezpieczenia, zwrotu kosztów za egzamin zwrotu za kurs komuś zostaje 10 zł z tych 50 zł to ma 10 zł/godzinę.
> Każdy sobie kalkuluje jak chce.
> Lokalny certyfikator ma dużo trudniejsze zadanie, bo sam musi odszukać parametry, a nie rzadko inwestorzy nie wiedzą jaką mają grubość styropianu (poważnie). Do tego dochodzi dojazd (dwukrotny) - godzina spędzona na budowie, wypicie kawy z inwestorem, pogadanie o okolicy i sąsiadach a czas leci. Minimum 200 zł.
> Każdy sobie kalkuluje jak chce.


W ciagu godziny to ja mogę wpisac podstawowe dane typu miejscowość , nr działki, kodzaj kotła itp, zadresowac koperte i zrobić wydruk, opieczetowac podpisać , wypełnić dowód nadania ale czas na poczte juz inny. A gdzie są własciwe obliczenia ? Zdefiniuj  w audytorze wszystkie przegrody łacznie z oknami wpisz inne parametry i schodzi kilka godzin, gdzie czas na wprowadzanie poszczególnych pomieszczeń ? Ta przysłowiowa 1 godz to jakiś zart , ale to tłumaczy ceny z allegro. Jest ona mozliwa tylko w przypadku gotowego szablonu gdzie wpisujemy tylko dane konieczne które akurat są prawdziwe, a cala reszta czyli wszystkie E plus procenty na poszczególne nośniki energii i kilka pomniejszych danych jest wytworem naszej bujnej wyobraźni. 10 zł na godz. to raczej pomocnik murarza nie chce brac a co dopiero za podpisanie sie na druku bądz co bądz urzedowym.

----------


## plusfoto

Widzę że tak jak w każdej branży - ktoś kończy byle jaki kurs "obojętnie w jakiej dziedzinie" i mu się wydaje że wie najlepiej. :wink:  A klientowi czy inwestorowi się wydaje "z naciskiem na *wydaje* się" że złapał Pana Boga za nogi bo idioci płacili 10* tyle a on duuuuużo mniej. Tylko co potem? jak będzie trzeba wydać na poprawki już praktycznie nie do poprawienia.

----------


## _artur_

Witam..
Mam pytanie:
mam właśnie do przejrzenia projekt ogrzewania domu policzony przez projektanta i jest tam tak:

http://clip2net.com/clip/m0/1359553171-clip-14kb.png

Może ktoś napisać mi na przykładzie pomieszczenia 111 czy dobrze kombinuję bo chcę to sprawdzić:

+20 to temperatura "pożądana" dla jakiej jest liczone ogrzewanie
fi wym. 533W to moc jaką powinny oddawać rurki (kable) żeby ogrzać pomieszczenie?
poniżej powierzchnia grzana i dalej b.0,20? co to może być? rozstaw rurek?
Może ktoś podpowiedzieć jak to czytać?

----------


## asolt

> Witam..
> Mam pytanie:
> mam właśnie do przejrzenia projekt ogrzewania domu policzony przez projektanta i jest tam tak:
> 
> http://clip2net.com/clip/m0/1359553171-clip-14kb.png
> 
> Może ktoś napisać mi na przykładzie pomieszczenia 111 czy dobrze kombinuję bo chcę to sprawdzić:
> 
> +20 to temperatura "pożądana" dla jakiej jest liczone ogrzewanie
> ...


Tak to chodzi o rozstaw czyli 20 cm, swoją drogą bardzo uproszczony ten rysunek.

----------


## Indiana_

533W to wyliczone zapotrzebowanie na ciepło tego pomieszczenia, przy -20'C na zewnątrz mniej więcej tyle powinny oddać rurki grzewcze. "b 0,20" to rozstaw rur 20cm.
Odnośnie liczenia certyfikatu*, to uważam za oczywiste, że od tego zaczyna się projekt instalacji, przy okazji pomagając inwestorowi w wyborze grubości dociepleń i usuwaniu niepotrzebnych strat. 
*ściślej to jest odwrotnie - zaczyna się od dokładnego przeliczenia OZC z przyjrzeniem się miejscom gdzie można coś poprawić, na tej podstawie robi się projekt instalacji grzewczej, a mając gotowe OZC można bardzo łatwo wyciągnąć z tego certyfikat.

----------


## cruz

> 533W to wyliczone zapotrzebowanie na ciepło tego pomieszczenia, przy -20'C na zewnątrz mniej więcej tyle powinny oddać rurki grzewcze. "b 0,20" to rozstaw rur 20cm.
> Odnośnie liczenia certyfikatu*, to uważam za oczywiste, że od tego zaczyna się projekt instalacji, przy okazji pomagając inwestorowi w wyborze grubości dociepleń i usuwaniu niepotrzebnych strat. 
> *ściślej to jest odwrotnie - zaczyna się od dokładnego przeliczenia OZC z przyjrzeniem się miejscom gdzie można coś poprawić, na tej podstawie robi się projekt instalacji grzewczej, a mając gotowe OZC można bardzo łatwo wyciągnąć z tego certyfikat.


Tak, jeżeli wszyscy twoi wykonawcy się przyłożyli i wykonali według tego projektu.

----------


## _artur_

> Tak to chodzi o rozstaw czyli 20 cm, swoją drogą bardzo uproszczony ten rysunek.


tak, ale to podstawowy taki zgrubny rysunek..  będzie jeszcze parę, na razie dostałem do przejrzenia część.. 




> 533W to wyliczone zapotrzebowanie na ciepło tego pomieszczenia, przy -20'C na zewnątrz mniej więcej tyle powinny oddać rurki grzewcze. "b 0,20" to rozstaw rur 20cm..


ok, tak myślałem.. 
 nie mam jeszcze obliczeń ozc szczegółowych bo się robią ale właśnie już na początku były różnie przymiarki do różnych grubości ocieplenia, przenikalności okien itp. i na tej podstawie powstał projekt..
a jeszcze jedno - czy można z tego wyciągnąć jakiś bardziej ogólny wniosek np. skoro jest na cały dom zapotrzebowanie 4700W wg planu (z tego co wiem liczone już dla konkretnych wartości styro, ścian, okien itp. )  to czy mogę przyjąć np. że będę grzał pradem przez 10 godzin dziennie w taniej taryfie przez 100 dni w roku i oczywiście nie zawsze jest -20* a z powyższego wynika że to moc dla potrzebna dla takiej temp. zewnętrznej żeby utrzymać zadaną co "kompensuje" mi np. nie 100 a trochę więcej dni grzania itp. i czy z tego wynika że zapotrzebowanie na moc grzewczą rocznie będzie 4700kWh bo 4,7kW x 10h x 100dni daje taką wartość?

----------


## Jacekss

nic z tego za duże uproszczenie, te 4,7 kW to straty przez przegrody przy -20C jak już liczyć to x 24h a nie 10h a jak 10h to odpowiednio wyższa (proporcjonalnie) moc grzewcza
sezon ma z 160-180 dni i średnia temp w zimie chyba waha się w granicach 0 C więc przyjmując moc dla min temp by się to nawet wyrównało
niestety dochodzą jeszcze straty na wentylacji które trzeba uwzględnić

----------


## asolt

> tak, ale to podstawowy taki zgrubny rysunek..  będzie jeszcze parę, na razie dostałem do przejrzenia część.. 
> 
> 
> ok, tak myślałem.. 
>  nie mam jeszcze obliczeń ozc szczegółowych bo się robią ale właśnie już na początku były różnie przymiarki do różnych grubości ocieplenia, przenikalności okien itp. i na tej podstawie powstał projekt..
> a jeszcze jedno - czy można z tego wyciągnąć jakiś bardziej ogólny wniosek np. skoro jest na cały dom zapotrzebowanie 4700W wg planu (z tego co wiem liczone już dla konkretnych wartości styro, ścian, okien itp. )  to czy mogę przyjąć np. że będę grzał pradem przez 10 godzin dziennie w taniej taryfie przez 100 dni w roku i oczywiście nie zawsze jest -20* a z powyższego wynika że to moc dla potrzebna dla takiej temp. zewnętrznej żeby utrzymać zadaną co "kompensuje" mi np. nie 100 a trochę więcej dni grzania itp. i czy z tego wynika że zapotrzebowanie na moc grzewczą rocznie będzie 4700kWh bo 4,7kW x 10h x 100dni daje taką wartość?


Zapotrzebowanie na ciepło uzaleznione jest od projektowego obciążenia cieplnego budynku ale nie tylko, wazne a nawet bardzo wazne są dane z najbliższej stacji meteo i to na podstawie tych danych jest wyliczane zapotrzebowanie na ciepło. Stosujemy do tego normę 13790 która w uproszczeniu narzuca miesięczne obliczenia tego zapotrzebowania na podstawie srednio miesięcznej temperatury dla okreslonej stacji meteo. Zsumowanie wszystkich miesiecy "grzewczych" minus zyski (bytowe + słoneczne z uwzglednionym współczynnikiem wykorzystania) daje nam całkowite zapotrzebowanie na ciepło.

----------


## asolt

> nic z tego za duże uproszczenie, te 4,7 kW to straty przez przegrody przy -20C jak już liczyć to x 24h a nie 10h a jak 10h to odpowiednio wyższa (proporcjonalnie) moc grzewcza
> sezon ma z 160-180 dni i średnia temp w zimie chyba waha się w granicach 0 C więc przyjmując moc dla min temp by się to nawet wyrównało
> niestety dochodzą jeszcze straty na wentylacji które trzeba uwzględnić


Te 4700 W mają już uzględnione straty na wentylację a przynajmniej powinny miec. Bez nich nie mozna obliczać zadnych grzejników, podłogowych też

----------


## Drogba

Witam
Zdecydowałem się na podłogówką w 100 % (większość panele) szkoda że tak późno bo ocieplenie posadzki mogę dać max 14-15 cm wliczając w to systemowy styropian.
Czy wystarczy ? w moim przypadku musi.
Robię oczywiście OZC. Być może zdecyduje się ogrzewać to prądem, kotłem lub buforem. /w zależności co wyjdzie po OZC/
Ma ktoś tak napędzaną podłogówkę? I jak to się ma do rachunków w podobnym domku lub wg zapotrzebowania OZC?

Dzisiaj był na budowie Inżynier Magister przynajmniej ma tak napisane na wizytówce (facio około 45 lat),właściciel z firmy zajmującej się wszelkimi instalacjami.
Przywiózł jakieś tam wyliczenia i słuchajcie.
Obliczył mi długość rurek na 1200 mb.
Po pytaniu co ile przewidział rozstaw odpowiedz padła wszędzie co 10 cm w łazience co 8 i dodatkowo grzejnik bo może nie pociągnąć?
Prosiłem o wytłumaczenie jak tym w ogóle sterować w najprostrzy sposób. Padła opowieść o regulatorach w każdym pomieszczeniu, rozdzielaczach z siłownikami itp. :ohmy: 
Gdy mu powiedziałem czy w ogóle patrzył na technologię z czego wybudowałem dom odparł, że to zbyt wielkiego znaczenia nie ma przy podłogówkach.
Ale o dziwo powiedział, że około 6 kw jako jednostka grzewcza powinno wystarczyć.
Skrytykował również wentylację mechaniczną z reku i gwc.(serdecznie pozdrawiam Piczmana z Kawęczyna)  że nie da rady i będę musiał mieć otwarte zimą okna /jak dowiedział się że są szczelne i poniżej przenikalności 1
Na szczęście wątek przeczytałem  i śledzę go na bieżąco.
Pytanie i sonda. Kto tu jest chory MY czy on? :wink:

----------


## Liwko

On  :big grin:

----------


## Mr_Mabram

> Witam
> Zdecydowałem się na podłogówką w 100 % (większość panele) szkoda że tak późno bo ocieplenie posadzki mogę dać max 14-15 cm wliczając w to systemowy styropian.
> Czy wystarczy ? w moim przypadku musi.
> Robię oczywiście OZC. Być może zdecyduje się ogrzewać to prądem, kotłem lub buforem. /w zależności co wyjdzie po OZC/
> Ma ktoś tak napędzaną podłogówkę? I jak to się ma do rachunków w podobnym domku lub wg zapotrzebowania OZC?
> 
> Dzisiaj był na budowie Inżynier Magister przynajmniej ma tak napisane na wizytówce (facio około 45 lat),właściciel z firmy zajmującej się wszelkimi instalacjami.
> Przywiózł jakieś tam wyliczenia i słuchajcie.
> Obliczył mi długość rurek na 1200 mb.
> ...


A po co ci te regulatory w każdym pomieszczeniu i siłowniki na rozdzielaczach. Przecież one prawie nigdy nie będą chodziły. Z moich obserwacji wynika że montaż takich "gadzetów" nie ma sensu bo jak wyregulujesz pętle to najwyżej coś przykręcisz lekko jak będzie za ciepło i już.
No chyba że lubisz zmieniać temp w domu co i tak za bardzo nie podziała.

----------


## Drogba

> A po co ci te regulatory w każdym pomieszczeniu i siłowniki na rozdzielaczach. Przecież one prawie nigdy nie będą chodziły. Z moich obserwacji wynika że montaż takich "gadzetów" nie ma sensu bo jak wyregulujesz pętle to najwyżej coś przykręcisz lekko jak będzie za ciepło i już.
> No chyba że lubisz zmieniać temp w domu co i tak za bardzo nie podziała.


No właśnie mi do niczego nie są potrzebne.

----------


## Arturo72

> Skrytykował również wentylację mechaniczną z reku i gwc


Akurat tutaj miał rację jeśli chodzi o takie połączenie  :wink: 
Jeśli już "musi" być GWC to tylko po najmniejszej linii oporu,20mb rury starczy,zeby wymiennik w reku nie zamarzł aczkolwiek przy dobrym reku GWC jest zbędne.
Bajkami są GWC jako klima i jako nagrzewacz powietrza w zimie,GWC może służyć jedynie jako "grzałka" reku.
Rozstaw 10cm może się kiedyś przydać,jeśli zdecydujesz się na źródło ciepła,którego wyższa sprawność zależy od jak najniższej temperatury zasilania.

----------


## Karlsen

> ... Bajkami są GWC (...) jako nagrzewacz powietrza w zimie,GWC ...


Tutaj koledzy czerpiący "korzyści" spod własnych domów by się pogniewali. Są tacy, co +16*C potrafią wydobyć.

----------


## Karlsen

> ...Pytanie i sonda. Kto tu jest chory MY czy on?


Poradź facetowi, żeby odstawił tabletki, albo zaczął brać połowę :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> Tutaj koledzy czerpiący "korzyści" spod własnych domów by się pogniewali. Są tacy, co +16*C potrafią wydobyć.


Ale to nie jedynie przez GWC  :wink: 
Chociaż ciągle jestem bardzo sceptyczny co do takich temperatur...

----------


## Jacekss

> No właśnie mi do niczego nie są potrzebne.


ten spec od instalacji chyba z choinki się urwał, pewnie nic nie liczył i z czapy daje co 10cm
przy swoim ociepleniu spokojnie możesz dać co 20-30cm, za to w łazienkach lepiej gęściej - pewnie i tak wyjdzie koło 10cm
najlepiej wcześniej policzyć sobie zapotrzebowanie na energię na każde pomieszczenie potem przyjąć jeszcze pewien poziom przewymiarowania zależnie od źródła ciepła i zrobić kalkulacje dla podłogówki

----------


## noc

Do Drogb-y
Na pierwszy rzut oka widać że domek tej wielkości i z izolacją którą opisujesz, POWINIEN mieć niewielkie zapotrzebowanie na energię. 
Czy tak będzie?
Jak wiadomo zależy to od wykonania ( na ile przypilnujesz -przypilnowałeś- wykonawców lub siebie samego).
Dobrego styropianu 15 cm na podłodze to raczej nie powinno być za mało,
Nie podajesz co masz na stropie,
Ogrzewanie prądem może być dobrym, choć najdroższym w eksploatacji sposobem(mała inwestycja) .
Równie dobrym wyjściem może okazać się kocioł gazowy(sam tak mam i ok,)
Kocioł na paliwo stałe z buforem to raczej porażka w Twojej sytuacji.
Weź poprawkę na większe zagęszczenie rurek na panelach ok. 5 cm
Rurki mogą wyjść od 10 cm w łazience do 25-30cm, trzeba to policzyć.
Na pewno nie będzie to 1200m na dom, raczej połowę tego.
I zmień opis domu, chyba nie masz ,,grawitacji mechanicznej"?

----------


## Drogba

> Do Drogb-y
> Na pierwszy rzut oka widać że domek tej wielkości i z izolacją którą opisujesz, POWINIEN mieć niewielkie zapotrzebowanie na energię. 
> Czy tak będzie?
> Jak wiadomo zależy to od wykonania ( na ile przypilnujesz -przypilnowałeś- wykonawców lub siebie samego).
> Dobrego styropianu 15 cm na podłodze to raczej nie powinno być za mało,
> Nie podajesz co masz na stropie,
> Ogrzewanie prądem może być dobrym, choć najdroższym w eksploatacji sposobem(mała inwestycja) .
> Równie dobrym wyjściem może okazać się kocioł gazowy(sam tak mam i ok,)
> Kocioł na paliwo stałe z buforem to raczej porażka w Twojej sytuacji.
> ...


Opis zmieniony :big grin: . Gdybym miał gaz z sieci to bym w ogóle się nie zastanawiał.
Do tego mam bardzo małą kotłownię dlatego i stąd mam takie mega dylematy.
OZC tak jak wspominałem "robi sie"

----------


## DEZET

Drogba- pozostaje "współczuć" fachowca typu "będzie pan zadowolony". 
Ciekaw jestem różnicy jak wyjdzie po policzeniu ozc z tymi "wyliczeniami" pana fachowca.

----------


## _artur_

to mam jeszcze pytanie - jak mam wyliczone zapotrzebowanie na moc grzewczą jak na przykładzie który pokazywałem wcześniej z projektu to wychodzi mi że kable 10w będą akurat.. ale o ile przewymiarować mniej więcej żeby grzać w drugiej taryfie? wylewka będzie 8cm i jak zdecyduję się na kable to będą na płycie prawie leżeć..

----------


## Arturo72

> ale o ile przewymiarować mniej więcej żeby grzać w drugiej taryfie? wylewka będzie 8cm i jak zdecyduję się na kable to będą na płycie prawie leżeć..


Masz wyliczone zapotrzebowanie na moc grzewczą,wg Elektry mnożysz to przez 24h,jako,że taniej taryfy masz tylko 10h to wynik dzielisz przez 10 i otrzymujesz potrzebną moc kabli,która wystarczy do akumulowania ciepła przez 10h w taniej taryfie.

----------


## _artur_

no to akurat sobie potrafie policzyć.. ale czy wtedy nie będzie np. w nocy za ciepła podłoga? w sumie chyba te 8cm to akutat będzie nie najgorzej żeby akumulować bo pod samymi kaflami byłoby gorzej..

----------


## _artur_

nie wiem czy wszyscy czytają o grzaniu prądem, jest taki post:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5796078

Kolega grzeje 6 godzin na dobę a z prostego wyliczenia wynika że ma niecałe 100W/m2 w kablach.. 
wynik całkiem niezły.. więc jakbym u siebie tak przeliczył jak powyżej podano (czyli moc razy 2.4) to chyba będzie to trochę za dużo..?

----------


## byry007

Sory ze ta wpadam i sie wycinam może ktoś mi napisać jakie ma zasilanie przy 0C ile ma -10 C  tak dla chaty około 100mw po podłodze .

----------


## swistak81

Ja dla trochę większej powierzchni - przy 0st mam 29st (pompka na najniższym biegu).
Przy -10st mam 33st.
W zeszłym sezonie przy próbach na najwyższym biegu było 25-26st dla 0st.

----------


## Karlsen

> Ja dla trochę większej powierzchni - przy 0st mam 29st (pompka na najniższym biegu).
> Przy -10st mam 33st.
> W zeszłym sezonie przy próbach na najwyższym biegu było 25-26st dla 0st.


Czyli ekonomiczniej ogrzewać wyższą temperaturą i niższym biegiem pompy?

----------


## swistak81

Ta różnica w temperaturach jest wynikiem, nie ustawieniem.
Ustawieniem jest minimalna moc kotła (1,9kW) i ta moc powoduje ogrzanie czynnika do 29st (I bieg) lub 26st (III bieg).

Ale ekonomiczniej jest. Bo I bieg=50W, III bieg=100W.
Miesięcznie jest 36kWh różnicy, czyli 22zł, czyli idąc dalej - 10m3 gazu.

----------


## Karlsen

Mam podobnie, z tym, że mój kociołek ma min. 3kW, co jest stanowczo za dużo na moje warunki i temperaturę zewn. 0*C. Z krzywej temperatura zasilania wynosi 24*C, a kociołek daje 28*C przy I biegu pompy. Dodam, że pompa kotła pracuje proporcjonalnie do mocy kotła, czy przez 95% czasu na 30%.




> ...Ale ekonomiczniej jest. Bo I bieg=50W, III bieg=100W.
> Miesięcznie jest 36kWh różnicy, czyli 22zł, czyli idąc dalej - 10m3 gazu.


U Ciebie pompy działają 24h/dobę?

----------


## swistak81

Tak u mnie pracuje non stop do 0st. Powyżej już kocioł taktuje. Więc jak nie grzeje, to pompka się wyłączy.
Ale poniżej 0st - non stop.

----------


## Drogba

Witam
I jak ma któryś z kolegów podłogówkę wodną zasilaną kotłem elektrycznym?

----------


## byry007

Ja mam przy 0 na dworze 31 c w domu w salonie 23 C pierwszy sezon grzania a mieszkam 4 tydzień jaką masz różnice między drugim a pierwszym sezonem na pierwszym biegu ?

----------


## swistak81

Byry007,
Nie podam ci temperatur czynnika bo nie obserwowałem tego aż tak dokładnie w pierwszym sezonie.
Ale powiem ci, że różnica w spalaniu to 20% mniej (pomimo tego, że adekwatny okres tamtej zimy był cieplejszy).
Więc nawet 25% różnicy mogę przyjąć...
5 lutego 2012 roku miałem spalone 692m3 (ale już wówczas 8 dni trwały mrozy po -20st).
5 lutego 2013 roku mam 556m3 różnica 136m3 daje 19,5%.

----------


## edde

> Sory ze ta wpadam i sie wycinam może ktoś mi napisać jakie ma zasilanie przy 0C ile ma -10 C  tak dla chaty około 100mw po podłodze .


trochę bez sensu pytanie bo każdy dom jest inny i na m2 powierzchni potrzebuje różnej porcji energii do ogrzania
ale jeśli Ci to potrzebne to powiem, ze ja przy 156m2 podłogówki dla 0stC mam 27st na zasilaniu, dla -15 to 33stC zasilania (czyli dla -10 -> 30-31st), pompa grunfos alpha2 chodzi 24h na najniższym biegu na 9-11W, delta zasilanie/powrót 4-6stC

----------


## byry007

edde a jak masz domek ocieplony? który sezon już mieszkasz?

----------


## amciek80

Panowie,

Dobrnalem do konca tego watku i naszla mnie mysl na zrobienie oddzielnego sterowania dla lazienek (pietro i parter) oraz pokojow na pietrach i parterze jako oddzielne petle - jak na schemacie ponizej. Chce uniknac grzejnikow w lazience, dogrzewania sie elektrycznymi matami i innymi cudami. W lazienkach ma byc cieplo, znacznie cieplej (ok 26*C) niz w pozostalej czesci domu. OZC i rozplanowanie rurek sie zleci Asoltowi ale cos czuje, ze nawet zageszczenie rurek w lazienkach i tak nie gwarantuje uzyskania zakladanej temp.
Czy taki uklad jak ponizej ma racje bytu? Tylko mi nie piszcie, ze mozna prosicej i taniej. Ma byc wygodnie i komfortowo. Jestem w stanie poswiecic te dodatkowe 2 tys na dodatkowy silownik i zawor. Czy takie podlaczenie ma rece i nogi?
Jaki sterownik do tego zaprzegnac? Znalazlem Frisko MR 208, ktory obsluguje 2 obiegi co. Czy mozecie polecic jakas alternatywe.


ps. gdyby sie ktos zastanawial po co mi az 26*C w lazience odpowiedz jest prosta - w takiej temp wino lepiej robi  :wink:

----------


## swistak81

Chcesz mieć 26st w łazience??? O rany.
Ja mam w łazience zawsze ok 1,5st więcej niż w pokojach.
To znaczy że jest 22,5-23 st.
I powiem, że jak jest 23st to nieprzyjemnie się tam myje (choćby zęby) czy korzysta z ubikacji.
Jedynie do kąpieli może trochę przyjemniej, ale po kąpieli jak wzrośnie wilgotność do 70-80% to przy 23st robi się duszno.
A gdzie do 26...?
No ale wino...

----------


## amciek80

> Chcesz mieć 26st w łazience??? O rany.


te 26C to takie przejaskrawienie, 23 lub 24 tez pewnie bedzie ok. W lazience musi byc cieplej niz w pokojach. 
Chodzi mi o sens takiego sterowania. Nie pytam o ekonomie bo te 2 dodatkowe rozdzielacze i sterownik to pikus przy calej inwestycji. Zaoszczedze na czym innym.
Czy lepiej probowac osiagnac temp zageszczajac petle. Ale czy wtedy da sie tak podniesc temp? OZC i rozstaw zlece Asoltowi - ale nie wierze do konca w te obliczenia. One bazuja na modelu, ktory imvho znaczaco odbiega od tego co moze sie dziac na budowie.

Czy poprawne jest takie rozdzielenie obwodow i czy to bedzie dzialac? 

No i jakie te sterowniki do silownikow uzywacie. Narazie znalazlem:
- Key- tanie ale niby maja prosty algorytm sterowania (nie trzymaja pozycji zaworu)
- Estyma - drozsze
- Frisko - droogie
- Tech i kilka innych

----------


## asolt

> OZC i rozstaw zlece Asoltowi - ale nie wierze do konca w te obliczenia. One bazuja na modelu, ktory imvho znaczaco odbiega od tego co moze sie dziac na budowie.


Zgadza się moje obliczenia nigdy nie bazują na partactwie, niedokładnościach wykonawczych, odstępstwach od założen (zmiana parametrów i grubości materiałow izolacyjnych, itp). Jezeli z góry zakładamy ze one bedą, wykonanie obliczeń ozc mija z celem. Nie jestem w stanie okreslić jakie te niedokładności będą, nie mam zdolności jasnowidzenia i przepowiadania przyszłości.

----------


## cruz

> Panowie,
> 
> Dobrnalem do konca tego watku i naszla mnie mysl na zrobienie oddzielnego sterowania dla lazienek (pietro i parter) oraz pokojow na pietrach i parterze jako oddzielne petle - jak na schemacie ponizej. Chce uniknac grzejnikow w lazience, dogrzewania sie elektrycznymi matami i innymi cudami. W lazienkach ma byc cieplo, znacznie cieplej (ok 26*C) niz w pozostalej czesci domu. OZC i rozplanowanie rurek sie zleci Asoltowi ale cos czuje, ze nawet zageszczenie rurek w lazienkach i tak nie gwarantuje uzyskania zakladanej temp.
> Czy taki uklad jak ponizej ma racje bytu? Tylko mi nie piszcie, ze mozna prosicej i taniej. Ma byc wygodnie i komfortowo. Jestem w stanie poswiecic te dodatkowe 2 tys na dodatkowy silownik i zawor. Czy takie podlaczenie ma rece i nogi?
> Jaki sterownik do tego zaprzegnac? Znalazlem Frisko MR 208, ktory obsluguje 2 obiegi co. Czy mozecie polecic jakas alternatywe.
> 
> 
> ps. gdyby sie ktos zastanawial po co mi az 26*C w lazience odpowiedz jest prosta - w takiej temp wino lepiej robi


1. Po co.
2. Uzyskasz tyle, że w łazience najszybciej zacznie się kończyć grzanie (bufor będzie grzać jeszcze inne pomieszczenia a na łazienkę będzie już za mała temperatura).
3. Zagęść te pętle i daj drabinkę a będzie cieplej.
4. Kup/zrób saunę i się problem 26 oC rozwiąże.

----------


## amciek80

> Jezeli z góry zakładamy ze one bedą, wykonanie obliczeń ozc mija z celem.


Wlasnie zakladamy, ze wszysko bedzie tak jak w projekcie. Chocby ocieplenie, ktore wydaje sie byc oczywiste. A zycie pokazuje, ze np. pod gk na poddaszu welny brak. Dlaczego brak:
a) budowlancy wymienili welne na wodke bo mieli ssanie
b) bo ten co kladl welne poszedl na fajke, a ten co przykreca plyty myslal, ze tu nie trzeba welny wiec plyty przykrecil. nawet jak sie zorientowali, ze jest zle to przeciez nie beda zdejmowac plyt. jest cieplo wiec inwestor sie nie zorientuje. a jak sie zorientuje to co im zrobi? ich dawno juz nie bedzie.
c) bo akurat braklo na ostatnie krokwie, a rolka jest na dole, a przeciez pada wiec nie beda w deszcz szli po ta rolke
d) tysiac innych kreatywnych pomyslow dlaczego moze tego ocieplenia nie byc
Asolt - za malo chyba na budowach przebywasz  :wink: .
Ty robisz obliczenia zakladajac jakas warstwe ocieplenia, inwestor mysli, ze jest ok, az do zimy. A pozniej psioczy na Ciebie, ze zle policzyles. Takie zycie.

----------


## Jacekss

dlatego wolałem sam robić ocieplenie poddasza, przynajmniej wiem że wełna jest i jest dobrze spasowana  :smile:

----------


## asolt

> Wlasnie zakladamy, ze wszysko bedzie tak jak w projekcie. Chocby ocieplenie, ktore wydaje sie byc oczywiste. A zycie pokazuje, ze np. pod gk na poddaszu welny brak. Dlaczego brak:
> a) budowlancy wymienili welne na wodke bo mieli ssanie
> b) bo ten co kladl welne poszedl na fajke, a ten co przykreca plyty myslal, ze tu nie trzeba welny wiec plyty przykrecil. nawet jak sie zorientowali, ze jest zle to przeciez nie beda zdejmowac plyt. jest cieplo wiec inwestor sie nie zorientuje. a jak sie zorientuje to co im zrobi? ich dawno juz nie bedzie.
> c) bo akurat braklo na ostatnie krokwie, a rolka jest na dole, a przeciez pada wiec nie beda w deszcz szli po ta rolke
> d) tysiac innych kreatywnych pomyslow dlaczego moze tego ocieplenia nie byc
> Asolt - za malo chyba na budowach przebywasz .
> Ty robisz obliczenia zakladajac jakas warstwe ocieplenia, inwestor mysli, ze jest ok, az do zimy. A pozniej psioczy na Ciebie, ze zle policzyles. Takie zycie.


Zadna procedura nie przewiduje sytuacji braku wełny bo budowlancy zamienili ją na wodkę i tego typu podobnych sytuacji.
Tego nie przewidzi nikt.
Na budowach powinien przebywac kierownik budowy lub inwestor aby sobie dopilnowac wykonawców. Audytor nie jest od tego.
Jak mam przewidziec wykonując obliczenia na podstawie założen ze w przyszłości gdy będą wykonywane ocieplenia wełna dostanie nóg i zmieni budowę.
Na to nie ma zadnych norm. Przepowiadanie przyszłosci nie nalezy do moich kompetencji

----------


## amciek80

Asolt - ale to oczywsite, ze tego nie przewidzisz. 
Ale jak sie tak stanie, ze ktos nie da tej welny albo zrobi jakies partactwo i bedzie w chalupie zimno to bedziesz pierwszym podejrzanym - bo na pewno ten od ozc zle policzyl  :wink: .
Ja nastawiam sie, ze jesli nawet z Twoich obliczen wyjdzie, ze rurki mozna dac co 35cm to i tak pewnie dam co 25/30cm zeby wziac poprawke na bledy wykonawcow. Ja nie mowie, ze to Twoje bledy. Z Twoich wyliczen tyle wyjdzie ile wyjdzie przy idealnej przegrodzie. A co jesli wykonawca cos spieprzy..
Nie wszystko upilnujesz, wiekszosc budujacych sie ludzi pracuje od 8 do 17 i nie ma mozliwosci dogladniecia co sie dzieje na budowie. 
Kierownik do dogladania? Dobry kierownik pojawia sie na budowie pare razy ale nie ma mozliwosci zeby wszysko skontrolowal.

cruz:
1) jesli ktos chce kupic zlote klamki to nie zadaje sie pytan po co, tylko pyta ile ma byc karatow
2) nie bardzo rozumiem - jak sie bedzie konczyla energia w buforze to sie go naladuje
3) no tak byloby najprosciej i chyba najlepiej ale zalozenie bylo takie aby nie miec grzejnikow. Odpowiadajac na pytanie "po co" - bo psuja koncepcje architektoniczna wnetrza lazienki  :wink: . z architektem nie pogadasz, jest wizja i koniec gadania.
4) sauna tez bedzie ale w saunie wino moze sfermentowac  :wink:

----------


## mycha.:)

Tak czytam wątek i ciężko mi się połapać. Mieszkamy już trzeci rok w domu i trzeci rok przeklinam podłogówkę. Kiepsko grzeje, bardzo kiepsko, aby jako tako się nagrzać piec musi chodzić z 3 godziny na 3 ustawiony a pompa  też na najwyższym. Ale u nas problemem jest to, że jak nam robili podłogówkę, to bardzo rzadko dano nam rurki a do tego rurki zalane 10cm betonu  :sad:  Chyba pozostanie nam się już tak męczyć, chociaż chcemy dorobić grzejnik w salonie, aby ciepło było.

----------


## byry007

Może dom słabo ocieplony ?? podłogówka najlepiej sie sprawdza w dobrze ocieplonych domach chyba że chcesz dawać w podłoge 50 C to musi być ciepło

----------


## michal_mlody

mycha. :smile: 

jak masz ocieplony domek (ściany, podłoga, dach)

Widziałem już sporo dziwnych rozwiązań np: nowo wybudowany dom o pow parteru ok. 140m2 (dworek)  całość podłogówka na 4cm styropianu a w dach poszło 15cm ścinków wełny z jakichś wentylatorów  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam chytrych inwestorów : :smile:

----------


## asolt

> Asolt - ale to oczywsite, ze tego nie przewidzisz. 
> Ale jak sie tak stanie, ze ktos nie da tej welny albo zrobi jakies partactwo i bedzie w chalupie zimno to bedziesz pierwszym podejrzanym - bo na pewno ten od ozc zle policzyl .


A dlaczego ja mam być pierwszym podejrzanym, na jakiej podstawie tak twierdzisz. Coraz wiecej domów w ktorych wykonałem obliczenia jest już zasiedlonych i nie było ani jednego przypadku  odstępstwa od obliczeń uwzgledniając pierwszy sezon grzewczy. Czy dasz sobie rekę uciąć za ekipę wykonawczą, ze tak wierzysz w ich dokładność i rzetelność?

----------


## Nużek

Witam forumowiczów. Dopiero zacząłem czytać  cały wątek ale przy okazji dodam swój post z zapytaniem. 

Planuję w swoim mieszkaniu zrobić ogrzewanie wodne podłogowe połączone z tradycyjnymi grzejnikami i kotłem na paliwo stałe.

Ma to wyglądać tak. Powierzchnia użytkowa 420m2. Budynek piętrowy. Na dole 210m2 przeznaczone na powierzchnię handlowo-usługową, ogrzewanie tradycyjnymi grzejnikami. Góra to 105m2 powierzchni handlowo-usługowej ogrzewana grzejnikami. Pozostałe 105m2 na piętrze to część mieszkalna i tu chcę zrobić podłogówkę. Wszystko chcę podłączyć pod kocioł na paliwo stałe firmy HEF, jeszcze nie wiem dokładnie jaki ale coś na miał, ekogroszek jak i na większą granulację węgla oraz drewno. Do tego w mieszkaniu bedzie kominek wiec można by go również podłączyć pod podłogówkę. 

I teraz kilka podstawowych pytań. 
1. Czy jest sens mieszać grzejniki z podłogówką? 
2. Czy lepiej zrobić wszędzie grzejniki? Wolałbym tego uniknąć ze względu na ograniczenia w aranżacji mieszkania. 
3.Czy może lepiej zrobić w całym budynku ogrzewanie podłogowe, również w części handlowo-usługowej. Tylko nie wiem czy tak może być ze względu na obciążenia jakie mogą być pod regałami z towarem itp. 

Planuję zrobić podłogówke sam ewentualnie z pomocą hydraulika który będzie mi robił grzejnki i resztę instalacji.
W między czasie czytam strona po stronie cały watek. Na razie takie pytania mnie dopadły.

----------


## amciek80

> A dlaczego ja mam być pierwszym podejrzanym


Asolt, chyba ja sie zle wyrazam albo Ty mnie ciagle zle rozumiesz. Chodzi wlasnie o to, ze nie ufam wykonawcom. 
Ja *nie watpie w Twoje kompetencje*, jak i wiedze, twierdze , ze robisz te wyliczenia rzetelnie zgodnie ze sztuka. Gdybym mial jakies obawy to bym Ci glowy nie zawracal  :wink: .
Zaloz, ze robisz wyliczenia i wychodzi Ci, ze mozna dac rurki co 35cm, ja zlecam to jakiemus wykonawcy. Wykonawca twierdzi, ze tak to na pewno nie bedzie dobrze bo on zawsze dawal co 10, max co 15cm. Ale wykonawca o OZC moze i slyszal ale tak do konca to nie wie o co chodzi bo to jakies uniwersyteckie bzdury. Ja jednak wierze w Twoje obliczenia i zlecam wykonac jak w projekcie. Wykonawca robi jak mowie, ale jego pracownicy popelniaja jakis blad (nie daje ocieplenia, robi mostki, itp), efektem tego jest pozniej niedogrzana chalupa. Skladam reklamacje do wykonawcy i daje sobie pomalowac paznokcie na czerwono, ze wykonawca pierwsze co powie, ze to projektant zle policzyl. Typowa spychologia.
Jaka w tym Twoja wina? Ano zadna bo przeciez nie mozesz przewidziec tego, ze ktos cos spartoli. Jesli ktos robi sobie sam to moze liczyc na to, ze w miare jako tako dobrze zrobi. Ale zlecajac to komus nie licze na cuda? Nie oszukujmy sie, ze ludzi ktorzy sa fachowcami w swojej dziedzinie jest jak na lekarstwo. Moj znajomy ma firme budowlana i co z tego, ze on sie bardzo dobrze orientuje i jest dobrych fachmanem. On tylko doglada, a robia ludzie ktorzy czesto gesto z budowlanka nie maja nic wspolnego.
To nie jest sytuacja hipotetyczna tylko z zycia wzieta.

----------


## edde

> edde a jak masz domek ocieplony? który sezon już mieszkasz?


15cm styro grafit, 25cm wełny w poddaszu, piwnica 10cm styro, WM z rekuperacją, ocieplenie nie jest idealne ale też nienajgorsze, za to okna mam zj...e na maksa a miało być tak pięknie  :sad:  teraz bym kupił 3szyby ale kilka lat temu uległem sprzedawcom i trendowi że to luksus, za dużo itp, teraz czuję namacalnie co straciłem a raczej tracę  :sad: 
mieszkam drugi sezon, choć poprzedni niepełny, od listopada, a ogrzewanie chodzi trzeci (pierwszy byl budowlany na kilkanaście stopni grzany)

----------


## szwedii

amciek88

Wlasnie zakladamy, ze wszysko bedzie tak jak w projekcie. Chocby ocieplenie, ktore wydaje sie byc oczywiste. A zycie pokazuje, ze np. pod gk na poddaszu welny brak. Dlaczego brak:
a) budowlancy wymienili welne na wodke bo mieli ssanie
b) bo ten co kladl welne poszedl na fajke, a ten co przykreca plyty myslal, ze tu nie trzeba welny wiec plyty przykrecil. nawet jak sie zorientowali, ze jest zle to przeciez nie beda zdejmowac plyt. jest cieplo wiec inwestor sie nie zorientuje. a jak sie zorientuje to co im zrobi? ich dawno juz nie bedzie.
c) bo akurat braklo na ostatnie krokwie, a rolka jest na dole, a przeciez pada wiec nie beda w deszcz szli po ta rolke
d) tysiac innych kreatywnych pomyslow dlaczego moze tego ocieplenia nie byc
Asolt - za malo chyba na budowach przebywasz .
Ty robisz obliczenia zakladajac jakas warstwe ocieplenia, inwestor mysli, ze jest ok, az do zimy. A pozniej psioczy na Ciebie, ze zle policzyles. Takie zycie.



Witam Wszystkich wątek przeczytałem cały, właśnie jestem na etapie CO,CWU dużo mi się rozjaśniło w temacie no trochę też i pomerdało w łebetku ale chciałbym się odnieść do tego posta. Moim zdaniem asolt przykłada się do OZC, a piszę to z własnego doświadczenia bo sam u niego robiłem. A o co chodzi, no choćby jeden przykład. Kiedy dostałem już wyniki, polukałem i wyczaiłem że zamiast 25cm styro na górnym stropie tzw.trumna w pliku przegrodu mam wrzucone 23cm.Po konsultacji  z asoltem wszystko się wyjaśniło. Chodzi o to że w skład całego ocieplenia wchodzą krokwie a pne mają całkiem inne parametry niż rzeczone styro i dlatego to zejście na mniejszą grubość styro co by się zbliżyć jak najbliżej prawdy. Nie wnikam w obliczenia co do 0,0000001 po przecinku bo dla mnie to bez znaczenia ale samo podejście do sprawy jak najbardziej słuszne.I naprawdę ważne jest podanie jak najprawdziwszych informacji o wykonaniu domu a sam asolt kładzie na to duży nacisk, no przynajmniej ja tak to wszystko odebrałam, w sumie współpraca nic dodać nic ująć. Moim zdaniem asolt zna sie na rzeczy i robi to rzetelnie. Pozdro

----------


## autorus

I teraz kilka podstawowych pytań. 
1. Czy jest sens mieszać grzejniki z podłogówką?  NIE
2. Czy lepiej zrobić wszędzie grzejniki? Wolałbym tego uniknąć ze względu na ograniczenia w aranżacji mieszkania. NIE
3.Czy może lepiej zrobić w całym budynku ogrzewanie podłogowe, również w części handlowo-usługowej. Tylko nie wiem czy tak może być ze względu na obciążenia jakie mogą być pod regałami z towarem itp. NIE

Planuję zrobić podłogówke sam ewentualnie z pomocą hydraulika który będzie mi robił grzejnki i resztę instalacji.
W między czasie czytam strona po stronie cały watek. Na razie takie pytania mnie dopadły
Tylko zrób OZC i zamów projekt podłogówki.

----------


## amciek80

> asolt kładzie na to duży nacisk, no przynajmniej ja tak to wszystko odebrałam, w sumie współpraca nic dodać nic ująć. Moim zdaniem asolt zna sie na rzeczy i robi to rzetelnie


czytalem duzo pozytywnych opinii na temat asolta dlatego tez bede chcial mu zlecic wykonanie obliczen. Bynajmniej nie umniejszam jego wiedzy, a te pozytywne glosy swiadcza o tym, ze zna sie na tym co robi. 
I az dziw bierze, ze to wszystko mozna sie dowiedziec przez poczte pantoflową.

----------


## asolt

> potwierdzam, niedawno ja i asolt liczyłem OZC dla tego samego usera, różnica między naszymi obliczeniami wyszła w promilach (0,36%)


Nie wiedziałem ze byłem kontrolowany, ale jezeli wynik kontroli wypadł pozytywnie to nie mam czym sie martwić.

----------


## Nużek

> I teraz kilka podstawowych pytań. 
> 1. Czy jest sens mieszać grzejniki z podłogówką?  NIE
> 2. Czy lepiej zrobić wszędzie grzejniki? Wolałbym tego uniknąć ze względu na ograniczenia w aranżacji mieszkania. NIE
> 3.Czy może lepiej zrobić w całym budynku ogrzewanie podłogowe, również w części handlowo-usługowej. Tylko nie wiem czy tak może być ze względu na obciążenia jakie mogą być pod regałami z towarem itp. NIE
> 
> Planuję zrobić podłogówke sam ewentualnie z pomocą hydraulika który będzie mi robił grzejnki i resztę instalacji.
> W między czasie czytam strona po stronie cały watek. Na razie takie pytania mnie dopadły
> Tylko zrób OZC i zamów projekt podłogówki.


Wszędzie odpowiedź NIE. Czyli co mam zrobić  :tongue:  wszędzie podłogówkę czy wszędzie grzejniki tradycyjne? Sorry, nie jestem kumaty w tych sprawach  :tongue: 

Znalazłem u siebie firmę  która robi podłogówkę, całą hydraulikę, piece CO , projekty itp.

Pierwsze to udam się do nich po projekt podłogówki i niech mi wyliczą OCZ.

----------


## szwedii

Witam ponownie, mam mętlik w głowie. Jak wcześniej pisałem mam zrobione OZC przez asolta czyli obciążenia cieplne poszczególnych pomieszczeń mam i na ich podstawie oraz na podstawie tabeli roth zostało dobrane rozstawienie rurek. Tu w sumie nie ma problema ale chodzi mi o długość pętli. Czy może pojawić się jakiś problem jeżeli na pętla kuchni to około 60m z tym , pętla pokoju podobnie, pętle salonu bo tam będą dwie po około 65m i zostaje mała łazienka 4m2 tam rozstaw co 8cm i długość pętli około 45m oraz wiatrołap 25m długości pętli. Czy mogą pojawić się jakieś problemy z wiatrołapem oraz ta małą łązienką czy bez problema wyreguluje się to na rozdzielaczu. Dodam że każde pomieszczenie na osobnej pętli.  Jak ugryźć temat strefy brzegowej tzn. w jakiej odległości od ścian zacząć i jakich rozstawów się trzymać.pozdro

----------


## autorus

Moim zdaniem podłogówka wszędzie. 
Odnośnie OZC to bym nie kombinował i zlecił kolegom z forum. Oni maja sporo doświadczenia. 




> Wszędzie odpowiedź NIE. Czyli co mam zrobić  wszędzie podłogówkę czy wszędzie grzejniki tradycyjne? Sorry, nie jestem kumaty w tych sprawach 
> 
> Znalazłem u siebie firmę  która robi podłogówkę, całą hydraulikę, piece CO , projekty itp.
> 
> Pierwsze to udam się do nich po projekt podłogówki i niech mi wyliczą OCZ.

----------


## autorus

Oczywiście ze to wyregulujesz  :smile:  I tak ci ładnie wyszły długości  :smile: 




> Witam ponownie, mam mętlik w głowie. Jak wcześniej pisałem mam zrobione OZC przez asolta czyli obciążenia cieplne poszczególnych pomieszczeń mam i na ich podstawie oraz na podstawie tabeli roth zostało dobrane rozstawienie rurek. Tu w sumie nie ma problema ale chodzi mi o długość pętli. Czy może pojawić się jakiś problem jeżeli na pętla kuchni to około 60m z tym , pętla pokoju podobnie, pętle salonu bo tam będą dwie po około 65m i zostaje mała łazienka 4m2 tam rozstaw co 8cm i długość pętli około 45m oraz wiatrołap 25m długości pętli. Czy mogą pojawić się jakieś problemy z wiatrołapem oraz ta małą łązienką czy bez problema wyreguluje się to na rozdzielaczu. Dodam że każde pomieszczenie na osobnej pętli.  Jak ugryźć temat strefy brzegowej tzn. w jakiej odległości od ścian zacząć i jakich rozstawów się trzymać.pozdro

----------


## szwedii

Hej autorus dzieki za odzew,a co myślisz na temat od drugiej strony. Czyli na górze pętle też w miarę podobnie wychodzą no różnica zamyka się w granicach 60-80m tylko łazienka wychodzi 130 i tu myślę że lepiej było by ją chlasnąć na dwie po 65m każda. Tylko zamiast 7 obiegów zrobi mi się 9 bo jeszcze drabinkę chcę zapodać i może wiesz jakich gabarytów jest taki rozdzielacz. Aha całość będzie około 1000m pexa dół i góra, czy pompka 25/40 sobie poradzi czy może ta mocniejsza trzeba. A tak swoją drogą to gratuluje pomysłu i odwagi, kibicuje gorąco, kopuła podoba mi się strasznie. Pozdro

----------


## autorus

Oczywiście , moim zdaniem lepiej podzielić. Tylko po co ci ta drabinka? Co wy sie tak upieracie na drabinki?  Wstaw elektryczną i będzie git. Ja tak mam zamiar zrobić. Może być z wyłącznikiem czasowym. A i system ci się od razu uprości bo przecież nie dasz 30st do drabinki.

----------


## Nużek

> Moim zdaniem podłogówka wszędzie. 
> Odnośnie OZC to bym nie kombinował i zlecił kolegom z forum. Oni maja sporo doświadczenia.


Ogólnie budynek jest podzielony na 4 równe cześci. Dwie na dole, dwie u góry. Jedna część u góry to pomieszczenie mieszkalne, pozostałe trzy to pomieszczenia handlowe. Mamy pytanie czy można zrobić tak aby najpierw podłogówka była w jednym pomieszczeniu na dole i w jednym na górze (tym mieszkalnym)? Pozostałe pomieszczenia zostawić  na razie bez instalacji podłogowej. Mógłbym ją zrobić później, późnym latem lub jesienią.  Jednorazowo jest to spoty koszt aby zrobić całą podłogówkę, w całym domu. 

Jakie do tego wybrać ogrzewanie? Myślałem o tradycyjnym kotle na paliwo stałe, jakiś ekogroszek i tradycyjne drewno bo mam tego do oporu.

Jeszcze jedno. Czy w części handlowej i w ogóle czy nie ma żadnych ograniczeń jeśli chodzi o nacisk na powierzchnię? Może się zdarzyć że będą tam stały regały z ciężkimi artykułami.

----------


## autorus

jeśli masz tanie drewno to co za problem  :smile:  Ale taki kocioł będzie mocno grzał , więc moim zdaniem tam gdzie będzie obiekt handlowy dałbym grzejniki. 
Gdybyś miał np gaz , PC, prąd to bym sugerował podłogówkę wszędzie. Ale oczywiście to tylko moje zdanie, popytaj innych kolegów jak oni się na to zapatrują.

----------


## szwedii

> Oczywiście , moim zdaniem lepiej podzielić. Tylko po co ci ta drabinka? Co wy sie tak upieracie na drabinki?  Wstaw elektryczną i będzie git. Ja tak mam zamiar zrobić. Może być z wyłącznikiem czasowym. A i system ci się od razu uprości bo przecież nie dasz 30st do drabinki.


No to się zgadzamy trza chlasnąć tą łazienkę, a jeżeli chodzi o drabinkę to poleci osobno pętla z rozdzielacza ale drabinka będzie z dodatkową grzałką więc alternatywa jest. A ta drabinka to w sumie nie do dogrzewania tylko jaki ręcznik po kąpieli  lub majciory po szybkim praniu zapodać.

----------


## Liwko

> bo przecież nie dasz 30st do drabinki.


A dlaczego nie? Podgrzej wodę w garnku do tej temperatury i dotknij garnek. Zdziwisz się jak to grzeje  :wink:  
Ja drabinkę po prostu przewymiarowałem dwa razy. Przy małej łazience jest to wręcz bardzo pomocne (mało podłogi).

----------


## szwedii

Panowie podłogówka na całości, dwa rozdzielacze dół i góra, na dole 7 pętli na górze 9. Jaką średnicą polecieć od kotła do trójnika i dalej z trójnika do rozdzielaczy. Miedź fi 22 styknie czy może jednak zapodać coś szerszego. Wiem że było po drodze ale jakoś mi ze łba wyleciało.

----------


## mycha.:)

Chyba źle wytłumaczyłam, bo nie chodzi o to, że w domu zimno, bo nagrzeje się troszkę od tej podłogówki, no i w kominku jak napalimy jest bardzo ciepło. Akurat dom mam bardzo dobrze ocieplony. Mi chodziło o to, że sama podłoga słabo się nagrzewa.

edit: dom nie jest porażką, a niektóre rozwiązania u nas są porażką, nienawidzę płytek w salonie już, a tak mi się marzyły zawsze. Ale to nie na temat już  :wink:

----------


## autorus

co to znaczy słabo? Jaką ma temperaturę?

----------


## Liwko

> sama podłoga słabo się nagrzewa.


Może ja jestem głupi, ale to chyba tak ma być... :tongue:

----------


## ferrit

Czy szerokość fugi między płytkami na ogrzewaniu podłogowym wodnym ma znaczenie ?

----------


## asolt

> Panowie podłogówka na całości, dwa rozdzielacze dół i góra, na dole 7 pętli na górze 9. Jaką średnicą polecieć od kotła do trójnika i dalej z trójnika do rozdzielaczy. Miedź fi 22 styknie czy może jednak zapodać coś szerszego. Wiem że było po drodze ale jakoś mi ze łba wyleciało.


Z kotła 28 do trójnikow, za trójnikami do rozdzielaczy 22

----------


## szwedii

Dzięki wielkie asolt. 
Mam jeszcze małą prośbę, jeżeli chodzi o dobór pompy, trzeba zawsze dokładnie liczyć spadki ciśnień i opory w celu dobrania odpowiedniej czy można to jakoś dobrać na przysłowiowe oko na podstawie długości i przekroju pętli. I gdzie jest najlepiej zapodać pompę,  na zasilaniu za Z3D przed trójnikiem czy może na powrocie, a jak na powrocie to gdzie najlepiej. Czy to prawda że może lepiej na powrocie ponieważ jest niższa tem i pompka mniej po du...e dostaje czy przy zasilaniu w okolicach 30*C nie ma co se łba zawracać. Jak w ogóle zorganizować powrót, analogicznie do zasilania czyli wracamy średnicą 22 dalej trójnik a za nim 28 i do bufora? Tu też się troche motam. Pozdro

----------


## asolt

> Dzięki wielkie asolt. 
> Mam jeszcze małą prośbę, jeżeli chodzi o dobór pompy, trzeba zawsze dokładnie liczyć spadki ciśnień i opory w celu dobrania odpowiedniej czy można to jakoś dobrać na przysłowiowe oko na podstawie długości i przekroju pętli. I gdzie jest najlepiej zapodać pompę,  na zasilaniu za Z3D przed trójnikiem czy może na powrocie, a jak na powrocie to gdzie najlepiej. Czy to prawda że może lepiej na powrocie ponieważ jest niższa tem i pompka mniej po du...e dostaje czy przy zasilaniu w okolicach 30*C nie ma co se łba zawracać. Jak w ogóle zorganizować powrót, analogicznie do zasilania czyli wracamy średnicą 22 dalej trójnik a za nim 28 i do bufora? Tu też się troche motam. Pozdro


Szwedii zadzwoń do mnie to cos poradzę, nie znam szczegółow kotłowni i nie bede gdybał, po co się motać nie znając wszystkich założen. Poza tym jest mowa o buforze a jest dosyć "gorący" temat dla niektórych.

----------


## cruz

> Z kotła 28 do trójnikow, za trójnikami do rozdzielaczy 22


A bufor podepnie jako kolejną pętle z rozdzielacza? :big tongue:

----------


## mycha.:)

> co to znaczy słabo? Jaką ma temperaturę?


nie patrzyłam nigdy na piec, ale chyba 30 albo 40.

Ja wiem, że podłoga gorąca nie będzie, ale jest za zimna według mnie, no i w niektórych miejscach jest całkiem zimna, ale to rurki są za rzadko położone. My mamy ustawioną pompę na III, piec ustawiony na 3, bar jest 2.

----------


## szwedii

> A bufor podepnie jako kolejną pętle z rozdzielacza?


No tu to ja byka walnąłem we wcześniejszym poście, powinno być z bufora do trójnika.

----------


## asolt

> A bufor podepnie jako kolejną pętle z rozdzielacza?


Pytanie było o kotle nie o buforze, nie zgaduje co autor miał na mysli, a z wyjasnienia wynika ze się pomylił. Rewolucyjna czujność wskazana, ale czasami trzeba pomysleć

----------


## damian.drz

Witam serdecznie na forum.
Zmęczyłem cały wątek o ogrzewaniu podłogowym, przyswoiłem dużo wiadomości ale również mam coraz więcej wątpliwości.
Jestem właśnie na etapie planowania ogrzewania podłogowego. Całość wykona instalator ale chciałbym wiedzieć jak z nim rozmawiać.

Planuję podłogówkę w całym domu (na rysunkach zaznaczona jest na czerwono). Chciałbym również dodać kilka grzejników (niebieskie prostokąty). Zielony prostokąt to planowany rozdzielacz na parterze.

*Chciałbym aby znawcy wypowiedzieli się co do całej instalacji.* 
- Jak to roziwązać pętle (ile, gdzie, co ile cm), gdzie rozdzielacz na piętrze? 
- Dylatacja w salonie przez środek przy takiej powierzchni?
- Co ze sterowaniem (pogodówka oraz czy dawać termostaty w pokojach i łączyć z rozdzielaczem)? 
- Czy na grzejniki osobny obwód? Czy zasilanie tą samą temp. co podłogówka sprawdzi się? Czy taka ilość grzejników wystarczy?
- Czy warto dawac czujnik temperatury w wylewce? Jak to połączyć z piecem? I jak to tak naprawdę działa?

Planuję piec kondensat Buderus Logamax GB162 25KW + pompa powietrze woda od CWU (wymiennik 280L)

- Piwnica podłoga styropian 12cm (później planuję w piwnicy dać dodatkowe 15 cm styropianu pod sufitem, muszę obiżyć sufit więc od razu styropianem myślę, podłoga na parterze będzie dodatkowo izolowana)
- Parter podłoga styropian 10cm (wylewka z miksokreta 6cm)
- Piętro podłoga 5cm (wylewka z miksokreta 5cm)
- Elewacja 20cm grafit 0,31
- Wełna na poddaszu 30-35cm
- Okna 3 szybowe 0,5u, całe okno 0,9u

- Parter 125m2
- Piętro (odejmując antresolę) 95m2
- Piwnica 95m2

Prosze o opinię i pomoc

Nasz domek:

----------


## Drogba

[QUOTE=damian.drz;5813029]Witam serdecznie na forum.
Zmęczyłem cały wątek o ogrzewaniu podłogowym, przyswoiłem dużo wiadomości ale również mam coraz więcej wątpliwości.
Jestem właśnie na etapie planowania ogrzewania podłogowego. Całość wykona instalator ale chciałbym wiedzieć jak z nim rozmawiać.

Planuję podłogówkę w całym domu (na rysunkach zaznaczona jest na czerwono). Chciałbym również dodać kilka grzejników (niebieskie prostokąty). Zielony prostokąt to planowany rozdzielacz na parterze.

Moim zdaniem mija się z celem mieszanie układów grzejnikowego i podłogowego  to jest bez sensu.
Zrób sobie najpierw OZC bo może okazać się że kocioł będzie za duży a i poznasz zapotrzebowanie na ciepło kazżdego pomieszczenia z osobna.
Styropian ma chyba 0,031

----------


## Jacekss

wg mnie też nie ma sensu mieszać układów, jak zapotrzebowanie jest do 50-60 W/m2 to spokojnie wystarczy podłogówka
grzejniki to zbędny mebel w domu, zajmuje tylko miejsce. z tego co widzę po założeniach do ocieplenia to powinien wyjść dom ok 5-litrowy

----------


## DEZET

> nie patrzyłam nigdy na piec, ale chyba 30 albo 40.
> 
> Ja wiem, że podłoga gorąca nie będzie, ale jest za zimna według mnie, no i w niektórych miejscach jest całkiem zimna, ale to rurki są za rzadko położone. My mamy ustawioną pompę na III, piec ustawiony na 3, bar jest 2.


A zmienialiście te ustawienia? Może zmniejszyć prędkość pompki? Poza tym mnie np. nic nie mówi- "piec ustawiony na 3". Może jakaś temperatura?

----------


## Karlsen

> ... Planuję piec kondensat Buderus Logamax GB162 25KW + pompa powietrze woda od CWU (wymiennik 280L)...


Po co Ci taka lokomotywa? Najmniejszy 15kW wystarczy i to z podwójnym zapasem. 
Ja bym nie łączył podłogówki z grzejnikami, chyba, że będą to łazienkowe (ja tak mam) służące jako suszarka do ręczników. Grzejniki podpięte pod rozdzielacze jako odrębny obieg. Nie licz, że przy Twoim domu grzejniki będą gorące  :smile: .
Rozsat rurek policz z nomogramów zgodnie z zapotrzebowaniem na ciepło konkretnych pomieszczeń. Tu nie ma zgadywania lub zakładania, że wszędzie co 15cm będzie OK. Obliczenia rozstawu załatwią Ci wstępną regulację układu - wygoda i oszczędność materiału.
Pobierz z netu poradniki wiodących producentów ogrzewania podłogowego - tam znajdziesz interesujące informację, co, gdzie, ile, jak daleko od drzwi balkonowych itp.
Dylatacje? Jeżeli uda Ci się jedną pętlą "objąć" cały salon, to wystarczy dylatacja salon/jadalnia.
Co do czujników temp. w wylewce - nie mam doświadczenia. Mam czujniki pokojowe i moim zdaniem późno reagują na zmianę temperatur, a w zasadzie bezwładność podłogówki robi swoje. Może czujnik w wylewce szybciej włączy ogrzewanie będziesz miał mniejsze amplitudy temperatur. U mnie przy histerezie sterownika 0,4*C nam różnicę nawet do 0,8*C.

----------


## byry007

Witam mam układ podłogówki który pracuje 24h i steruje tym tylko pogodówka i zastanawiam się czy jak by ustawić tak ze pompa od podłogówki by się wyłączała o godz 22 i o 6 rano by ruszała i tu pytanie czy jak pompka bedzie stać i do pompki bedzie dochodzić temp 30 C stopni lub wiecej kwestia jak zawór 3d bedzie otwarty o godzin 21 59 tak zostanie do 6 rano i czy czasem temp przed pompą nie bedzie wzrastać temp do 50 jak by w buforze bedzie wysoka temp i grawitacyjnie bedzie temp rosnąć i czy pompka nie dostanie dupe ?? w domu chyba sie zaraz nie bedzie sie wychładzać ?? chodzi o to zeby bufor mi dłużej trzymał bo teraz mało wytrzymuje (24 h jak jest na dworze 0C)

----------


## michal_mlody

U mnie temperatura rośnie za zaworem 3d jak podlogowka wyłączona. Ale jak pompa się uruchomi to szybko spada do ustalonej przez sterownik. 

Czasami wyłączania podlogowke jak mało w buforze jest i żeby starczyło na dwu.

----------


## byry007

Rano by nie było większ zasilanie bo pogodowka by nie wiedziała że trzeba dac więcej stopni tylko by dała tyle co  by było na dworze stopin tylko o ile by spadła temp w domu ? i ile by trwało ustatkowanie temp w pokojach?

----------


## byry007

od podłogowki zasilanie jest max w pierwszą zimę 37 C to chyba pompka jest przystosowana do takich temp

----------


## 1950

pompa ma dopuszczalną temperaturę pracy do 110 C,

o czym mówicie?

----------


## edde

pompa na zasilaniu podłogówki to żaden problem, za to wyłączanie raczej nie doprowadzi do oszczędności, tak jak *mpoplaw* prawi, dom aby się ogrzać do danej temperatury potrzebuje danej ilości energii, kiedy ją dostarczysz to Twoja sprawa, ale dostarczyć ją musisz jeśli chcesz mieć zadaną temp w domu, dasz mniej w nocy wzrośnie zapotrzebowanie w dzień, i nic nie da pogodówka, po kilku dniach wyłączania zauważysz że praca tylko w dzień nie wystarcza na utrzymania tak jak przy pracy ciągłej np. 23st a powoli spada na 22, 21 st i wtedy będziesz musiał podnieść parametry zasilania na pogodówce, czyli na to samo wyjdzie,
ciepłym domem (ocieplenie, ciepła stolarka, termowizja, eliminacja mostków, uszczelnienie okien i drzwi, WM z reku itp) możesz zaoszczędzić a nie kombinacją z pompką
ja u siebie zastosowałem jeden myk pozwalający na przedłuzenie rozładowywanai bufora polegający na umieszczeniu czujnika temperatury zewnętrznej do pogodówki nie ja sie zaleca na płn czy płn-wsch scianie a na słonecznej płd-zach, a to dlatego, ze mam niezbyt rewelacyjne pakiety szybowe w oknach, i gdy jest słoneczny dzień, nawet mroźny, temperatura w domu wzrasta, więc oszukany czujnik pokazuje zawyżoną temp pogodówce i powoduje zamknięcie siłownika i brak rozładowywania bufora w  czasie kilku słonecznych godzin, a temperatura w domu w miarę stabilna

----------


## cruz

> pompa ma dopuszczalną temperaturę pracy do 110 C,
> 
> o czym mówicie?


Człowiek ma dopuszczalny czas pracy 12 godz. co nie znaczy, że mu lepiej jak pracuje 4 godz.
O tym mówimy.

----------


## 1950

żebyś pisał o temperaturach rzędu 80-90 C, a nie 30-30 C to bym jeszcze zrozumiał,
a tak, jest to dyskurs o tym, ile diabłów zmieści się na czubku szpilki,

----------


## szwedii

Witam i poradę pytam  :smile: .  Czy istnieje coś takiego jak priorytet podłączania poszczególnych pętli w odpowiedniej kolejności do rozdzielacza. Czy trzeba się kierować jakąś zasadą np. dłuższe pętle jako pierwsze od strony głównego zasilania rozdzielacza lub może pętla łazienki w której zawsze chcemy mieć cieplej, czy chcąc dogrzewać łazienkę w okresach przejściowych wiosna, jesień, kiedy reszta pętli jest zamknięta na rozdzielaczu a tylko łazienka otwarta, należało by ja wpinać jako pierwszą. Czy może nie ma takowych problemów i nie ważna jest kolejność, a rozdzielacz i pompa obiegowa załatwiają sprawę. Tak patrząc z Waszych doświadczeń czy w przypadku całości podłogówki około 900mb pexa fi 16, podzielonej na dwa rozdzielacze góra na 9 pętli gdzie 8 z nich ma długość w granicach 60-80m do tego krótsza pętla do drabinki oraz dól 6 pętli długość 40-60m + znów krótsza pętla do drabinki główne zasilanie z bufora do zaworu i dalej do trójnika fi28 a z trójnika do rozdzielaczy fi 22 będzie wystarczające czy może jednak przejść na większe średnice. Z tego co zdążyłem się zorientować powinno być ok, ale licho nie śpi. A na koniec czy pompa 25/40 poradzi sobie z tym wszystkim czy jednak trzeba by policzyć spadki ciśnień oraz opory. Za pomoc z góry dzięki. Pozdro

----------


## andriuss

Panowie, pomóżcie, bo zgłupłem od nadmiaru informacji. Dom duży, akumulacyjny, płyta grzewcza, obliczeniowe na nie więcej niż 20 W/m2, niesterowalna, niska temperatura zasilania 28-29*, niski opór cieplny. Czy wybór pomiędzy 1. podłogówka ładowana w taniej taryfie vs. 2. podłogówka zasilana non-stop wpłynie na rozstaw tejże i jak mniej więcej to policzyć?

----------


## Piczman

> Czy wybór pomiędzy 1. podłogówka ładowana w taniej taryfie vs. 2. podłogówka zasilana non-stop wpłynie na rozstaw tejże i jak mniej więcej to policzyć?


Ja bym nie zmieniał .
Temp. zasilania w górę i zapas mocy powinien wystarczyć .
Nawet jeśli zachowując bezpieczną dla wylewki i zdrowia temp. podłogi, zapas mocy nie wystarczy na duże mrozy to można się te kilka godzin dodatkowo dogrzać .
Pamiętaj że jeśli robisz przewymiarowanie to proporcjonalnie, myśląc o wszystkich pomieszczeniach jak o całości która musi się zgrać a każde z pomieszczeń wpływa na drugie .

----------


## andriuss

> Ja bym nie zmieniał .


Ale czad że akurat Ty odpowiedziałeś, myślałem że się pożegnałeś z forum, a Twoje doświadczenia właśnie miałem na myśli. Super, że nie. 

Ja nie mam czego jeszcze zmieniać. Jak policzyć rozstaw to oczywiste. Chcę zrozumieć, czy to, że woda będzie płynęła 24 h zamiast 10 h jakoś na ten rozstaw wpływa. Temperatura zasilania będzie stała, sterować mogę jedynie przepływem. U Ciebie jak rozumiem obieg z bufora jest non-stop w przeciwieństwie do pompiarzy - jaką to robi praktyczną różnicę?

----------


## memekt

> Chciałbym również dodać kilka grzejników ...


Ja u siebie zrobiłem też grzejniki w wiatrołapie, łazienkach i garażu, będą zasilane pompką od CWU, a może CWU będzie zasilane pompką od grzejników... hmmm  :cool:

----------


## _artur_

> Panowie, pomóżcie, bo zgłupłem od nadmiaru informacji. Dom duży, akumulacyjny, płyta grzewcza, obliczeniowe na nie więcej niż 20 W/m2, niesterowalna, niska temperatura zasilania 28-29*, niski opór cieplny. Czy wybór pomiędzy 1. podłogówka ładowana w taniej taryfie vs. 2. podłogówka zasilana non-stop wpłynie na rozstaw tejże i jak mniej więcej to policzyć?


20W /m2 ? na pewno?
bo wszędzie piszą że 70 to minimum/optimum a 100W to już lekko przewymiarowane

----------


## andriuss

> 20W /m2 ? na pewno?
> bo wszędzie piszą że 70 to minimum/optimum a 100W to już lekko przewymiarowane


To przy 250 m2 dałoby skromne 25 kW  :big grin:  Może 23 W/m2, ale mam nadzieję że nie. Domy pasywne zaczynają się od 10W/m2.

----------


## grzeniu666

> ...Temperatura zasilania będzie stała, sterować mogę jedynie przepływem.


W takim wypadku (czyli zapewnienie wymaganej mocy przy ograniczeniu czasu do taniej taryfy) sądzę że trzeba proporcjonalnie zwiększyć moc podłogówki - jeśli nie przez temperaturę, to przez zagęszczenie. Tak zrozumiałem Piczmana i skromny "ja" również tak sądzę.

----------


## andriuss

> nie wpłynie bo najszerszy możliwy rozstaw co 35cm to i tak z placem w nosie 50W/m2 a jak wiesz co do czego to i 95W/m2 wyciśniesz (wystarczy wodę w rurkach podgrzać do +55)


To raczej nietypowa sprawa. Wyobraż sobie 54 m3 wody podgrzanej w widełkach do 28-30*, solarem, kominkiem, czymkolwiek - po prostu basen. Tę wodę mogę sobie przetaczać (hipotetycznie na razie) w dowolnej rozsądnej ilości przez całą lub część doby, delta dowolna. Mogę też dogrzać przepływowo, ale z oczywistych względów wolałbym tego uniknąć. Przypuszczam, że optymalnie jest mieć obieg przez całą dobę. Jeśli tak, jaki dobrać rozstaw, tymbardziej, że nie obawiam się syberyjskich mrozów przez 3 miesiące, i np. przy -25* (jaki jest rekord tej zimy? - 16*?) mogę się spokojnie nastawić na dogrzewanie przepływowe. Przerasta mnie to niestety.

----------


## _artur_

> nie wpłynie bo najszerszy możliwy rozstaw co 35cm to i tak z placem w nosie 50W/m2 a jak wiesz co do czego to i 95W/m2 wyciśniesz (wystarczy wodę w rurkach podgrzać do +55)
> 
> przytoczyłeś właśnie bardzo starą normę z czasów PRL-u gdy domki nie miały w ogóle żadnego ocieplenia, to już prehistoria


nie przeczysz sam sobie?
dlaczego w takim razie maty grzejne są od 100W/m2 wzwyż, w wątku o ogrzewaniu prądem czy to kablami czy rurkami własnie podają że powinno się układać około 70W na 'm2.. to jakieś inne waty są?
i zresztą powyżej sam piszesz o 50W /m2 czy podkręceniu do 95W/m2  - wyjaśnij mi proszę jak to się ma do tych 20W/m2 o których była mowa.. bo jakby tak było wyliczone a moc w rurkach nawet na niskich parametrach byłaby te 50W/m2 to byłoby 2,5 raza za dużo a to chyba już spowodowałoby przegrzewanie..
chyba że gdzieś popełniam błąd to proszę o wyprostowanie..

----------


## asolt

> nie przeczysz sam sobie?
> dlaczego w takim razie maty grzejne są od 100W/m2 wzwyż, w wątku o ogrzewaniu prądem czy to kablami czy rurkami własnie podają że powinno się układać około 70W na 'm2.. to jakieś inne waty są?
> i zresztą powyżej sam piszesz o 50W /m2 czy podkręceniu do 95W/m2  - wyjaśnij mi proszę jak to się ma do tych 20W/m2 o których była mowa.. bo jakby tak było wyliczone a moc w rurkach nawet na niskich parametrach byłaby te 50W/m2 to byłoby 2,5 raza za dużo a to chyba już spowodowałoby przegrzewanie..
> chyba że gdzieś popełniam błąd to proszę o wyprostowanie..


Co prawda nie do mnie to pytanie, ale spróbuję odpowiedzieć. Cały problem z matami bierze sie stąd ze producenci mat nie nadązają za postepem w dziedzinie izolacji termicznej budynków. Nie produkują mat o małych mocach, to samo dotyczy kotłow kondensacyjnych, pomp ciepła. Zaczynaja byc potrzebne takie o mocach 1, 2, 3 , 4 kW a w produkcji nadal ich nie ma. W przypadku ogrzewania podłogowego nie jest problemem uzyskanie minimalnych mocy przy sensownych rozstawach nie wiekszych niz 30 cm. Mozna obnizyc temp zasilania, zwiekszyć dT.  Nawet jezeli moc zainstalowana przekracza znacznie moc wymaganą mozna zastosowac regulację pomieszczeniową która nie dopusci do przegrzania pomieszczenia i utrzyma w nim stałą temp niezaleznie od warunków zewnętrznych.

----------


## rob30

Mam pytania dla praktyków bo przymierzam sie do montażu ogrzewania podłogowego i zastanawie mnie:
1. Jak mocować rury pex 16 w otulinie 18/6 18/9 do styropianu ??
2. Czy folie na styropianie łączyć taśma po całości czy wystarczy układać ją z zakładem? welewka będzie z miksokreta
3. Czy strefy gdzie nie będzie ogrzewania np. pod szafkami kuchennymi, wanną, prysznicem, kominkiem, oddylatować od strefy grzejnej czy niekoniecznie?

----------


## fenix2

Ad.2 Można ale nie ma przymusu.
Ad.3 Nie dylatuj. No od kominka możesz.

----------


## rob30

> Ad.2 Można ale nie ma przymusu.
> Ad.3 Nie dylatuj. No od kominka możesz.


Dzięki dokładnie tak myslałem żeby zrobić ale potrzebowałem potwierdzenia  :smile: 

To jeszcze tylko rzecz co do której nie mam pomysłu czyli jak mocować ten PEX w otulinie.

----------


## edde

normalnie, spinkami

----------


## Piczman

> 12. Czy folie na styropianie łączyć taśma po całości czy wystarczy układać ją z zakładem?


Dobrym sposobem jest łączenie samymi spinkami .
Robi tak wielu instalatorów .

----------


## cruz

> normalnie, spinkami


Spinkami czyli *nie*normalnie

Niektórzy polecają spinki ale wsadzać w jedną cześć ciała.

----------


## plusfoto

super propozycja - pogratulować odpowiedzi na pytanie. :big tongue:

----------


## krzysztof5426

Amen !

----------


## _artur_

> Co prawda nie do mnie to pytanie, ale spróbuję odpowiedzieć. Cały problem z matami bierze sie stąd ze producenci mat nie nadązają za postepem w dziedzinie izolacji termicznej budynków. Nie produkują mat o małych mocach, to samo dotyczy kotłow kondensacyjnych, pomp ciepła. Zaczynaja byc potrzebne takie o mocach 1, 2, 3 , 4 kW a w produkcji nadal ich nie ma. W przypadku ogrzewania podłogowego nie jest problemem uzyskanie minimalnych mocy przy sensownych rozstawach nie wiekszych niz 30 cm. Mozna obnizyc temp zasilania, zwiekszyć dT.  Nawet jezeli moc zainstalowana przekracza znacznie moc wymaganą mozna zastosowac regulację pomieszczeniową która nie dopusci do przegrzania pomieszczenia i utrzyma w nim stałą temp niezaleznie od warunków zewnętrznych.





> ad1. zagadka na myślenie, 100W/m2 * 130m2 * 200 dni sezonu grzewczego * 24h *0,4zł/kWh = 25 tyś zł
> tyle wynosił by średni rachunek za CO gdyby ktoś u siebie trzymał stale ogrzewanie 100W/m2
> ad2. każdy w domku montuje sobie termostat, gdy robi się za ciepło system CO się kompletnie wyłącza, albo temperatura wody w rurkach spada do jakiś śmiesznie niskich temperatur typu +26 żeby dawać tylko 20W/m2
> ad3. rekordziści w praktyce używają kabli grzejnych 100W/m2 tylko 2h na dobę i to bez problemu utrzymuje u nich w domku +21


no i wszystko jasne..

----------


## edde

> Spinkami czyli *nie*normalnie
> 
> Niektórzy polecają spinki ale wsadzać w jedną cześć ciała.


skoro lubisz taki hardcore  :big lol:

----------


## rob30

> normalnie, spinkami


Myslalem ze nie da rady spinka na otuline 18/6 18/9 bo niby sa do rur 20mm a z otulina 18/9 to 34mm wychodzi.

----------


## edde

18/6 w tym miejscu w zupełności wystarczy, a zwykła spinka wystarczy do zamocowania tego, w miejscu mocowania delikatnie ściśnie otulinę (zresztą zanim zalejesz posadzkę zdąży się samo nieco zluzować), ale nie jest to problem, przy 2-3 spinkach na mb, strata ciepła jest pomijalna jeśli o tym też myślisz

----------


## andriuss

To co Panowie, nikt przynajmniej nie wskaże właściwego kierunku? Dla przypomnienia: nieregulowana temp. zasilania 30*, sterowanie tylko przepływem, obliczeniowo 20 W/m2, niski opór podłogi, b. wysoka akumulacja. Jaki rozstaw dla grzania 10h dziennie i 24h dziennie?

----------


## grzeniu666

*andriuss*, na mój gust 10 i 35 (jak patrzę w tabelę Rotha).

----------


## HenoK

> To co Panowie, nikt przynajmniej nie wskaże właściwego kierunku? Dla przypomnienia: nieregulowana temp. zasilania 30*, sterowanie tylko przepływem, obliczeniowo 20 W/m2, niski opór podłogi, b. wysoka akumulacja. Jaki rozstaw dla grzania 10h dziennie i 24h dziennie?


I jak my mamy gonić ten zachodni świat, skoro za projektowanie się biorą ludzie, którzy nie rozumieją tak podstawowych pojęć jak nieregulowana temperatura zasilania, akumulacja ciepła vs. temperatura w pomieszczeniu i straty ciepła pomieszczenia? Równie dobrze można wziąć się za kierowanie bankiem i nie odróżniać procentu składanego od składu procentowego. Niniejszym się zamykam i obiecuję nic już na ten temat nie napisać, ale ta dyskusja jest dla mnie po prostu po ludzku porażająca. 
 :wink:  http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5841453

----------


## andriuss

Dzięki grzeniu,
HenoK - ja się nie biorę za projektowanie czegokolwiek, jak się nie znam, to pokornie słucham mądrzejszych i jestem wdzięczny za rady. Jak przyjdzie co do czego, zapłacę komu trzeba adekwatne pieniądze. Akurat na "opłacalności" się znam, więc mogę polemizować i mieć zdanie odrębne. Uważam także za "wysoce niestosowne", że prowadzący działalność nie przyswoił znaczenia słów, pod którymi podpisuje się w ramach obowiązkowych zeznań podatkowych i to nie jest tylko jego sprawa. Ja komentowałem wykład o finansach, jakiego mi udzielono, więc Twoja parafraza nie wydaje mi się super trafna w tym kontekście.

----------


## HenoK

> ...Twoja parafraza nie wydaje mi się super trafna w tym kontekście.


Sęk w tym, że podałeś jakąś bardzo luźną koncepcję, pisząc o jakimś hipotetycznym zbiorniku (jednak podając precyzyjnie jego pojemność) wody o stabilnej temperaturze (chociaż nie wiadomo z czego ta stabilność miałaby wynikać). Do tego piszesz o budynku o "bardzo dużej akumulacyjności", co znowu jest pojęciem bardzo abstrakcyjnym.
Nie wiadomo dlaczego chcesz to wszystko grzać albo całodobowo, albo przez 10h na dobę (mogę się tylko domyślać, że chodzi o wykorzystanie drugiej taryfy energii elektrycznej). Jednak na podstawie tak fragmentarycznych informacji oczekujesz precyzyjnej odpowiedzi co do rozstawu rurek podłogówki. Wybacz, ale żądasz "wróżenia z fusów".

----------


## andriuss

> Wybacz, ale żądasz "wróżenia z fusów".


Niczego nie żądam, tylko ładnie proszę  :wink:  I nie gotowego rozwiązania czy projektu, ale pokierowania mnie na właściwe tory, za projekt zapłacę np. Tobie lub komuś innemu kompetentnemu. Kiedyś pytałem, ale nie potrafię tego odtworzyć - chodzi o pożenienie basenu krytego z podłogówką, robiąc z basenu wielkie sprzęgło. Ma on mieć ca. 54 m3, temperaturę wiadomo, powiedzmy 29*. Sam dom też ma być bardzo akumulacyjny - płyta grzewcza, silikat, stropodach monolit, dla uproszczenia załóżmy 0,3 kwh / m2K, na podłogach mam nadzieję PCV. Poprzednie wnioski były takie, że ze względu na temp. zasilania rozstaw musi być gęsty i pętle krótkie, ale jak czytam u Piczmana, który w największe mrozy puszczał 28*, a ma rozstaw 35 cm, dochodzę do wniosku, że może to było nieporozumienie. Nie umiem intelektualnie połączyć wpływu ciągłego vs. okresowego zasilania w takiej masie akumulacyjnej i przełożyć na rozstaw. Więc bardziej chodzi o wskazanie, czy raczej 10 cm czy bardziej 35 cm, bo to jednak całkiem istotnie się przekłada na koszty.

----------


## HenoK

> Niczego nie żądam, tylko ładnie proszę  I nie gotowego rozwiązania czy projektu, ale pokierowania mnie na właściwe tory, za projekt zapłacę np. Tobie lub komuś innemu kompetentnemu. Kiedyś pytałem, ale nie potrafię tego odtworzyć - chodzi o pożenienie basenu krytego z podłogówką, robiąc z basenu wielkie sprzęgło. Ma on mieć ca. 54 m3, temperaturę wiadomo, powiedzmy 29*. Sam dom też ma być bardzo akumulacyjny - płyta grzewcza, silikat, stropodach monolit, dla uproszczenia załóżmy 0,3 kwh / m2K, na podłogach mam nadzieję PCV. Poprzednie wnioski były takie, że ze względu na temp. zasilania rozstaw musi być gęsty i pętle krótkie, ale jak czytam u Piczmana, który w największe mrozy puszczał 28*, a ma rozstaw 35 cm, dochodzę do wniosku, że może to było nieporozumienie. Nie umiem intelektualnie połączyć wpływu ciągłego vs. okresowego zasilania w takiej masie akumulacyjnej i przełożyć na rozstaw. Więc bardziej chodzi o wskazanie, czy raczej 10 cm czy bardziej 35 cm, bo to jednak całkiem istotnie się przekłada na koszty.


To prawda, że nawet przy rozstawie 35cm można uzyskać te 20W/m2 przy ciągłym grzaniu, chociaż i w tym przypadku można się spodziewać różnic temperatur (najniższa temperatura pomiędzy rurkami, najwyższa nad rurką z zasilaniem), co może przekładać się na komfort korzystania z takiej posadzki. Oczywiście wszystko zależy tu od wielu parametrów : grubości wylewki, umiejscowieniu rurek w wylewce, rodzaju wylewki i posadzki.
Przy grzaniu z przerwami to zjawisko będzie się potęgowało, bo musimy dostarczyć do podłogówki dodatkową energię, która będzie wykorzystywana w przerwach.
Te niekorzystne zjawiska eliminuje zagęszczenie rurek. 
Wszystko to da się policzyć z mniejszą lub większą dokładnością, ale oczywiście dla konkretnych założeń.
Jeżeli ma to być rzeczywiście niskotemperaturowe ogrzewanie, to proponowałbym dać jednak rurki co 10cm.

----------


## _artur_

mam do przejrzenia takie coś jak projektowana charakterystyka energetyczna budynku i tam jest podany współczynnik całkowitej sprawności systemu zasilania dla cwu grzanej prądem równy 0,49 ? czy to nie za mało?
bo z tego jest potem liczony parametr Ek 
wiem że to nie ozc tylko zgrubne wyliczenia ale tak mnie to zaciekawiło.. bo wszędzie jest że mamy przy prądzie sprawnosci prawie 100% i takie też są podane jako cząstkowe 0.98, a całkowita jest 0,49 ? tak ma być?

----------


## HenoK

> mam do przejrzenia takie coś jak projektowana charakterystyka energetyczna budynku i tam jest podany współczynnik całkowitej sprawności systemu zasilania dla cwu grzanej prądem równy 0,49 ? czy to nie za mało?
> bo z tego jest potem liczony parametr Ek 
> wiem że to nie ozc tylko zgrubne wyliczenia ale tak mnie to zaciekawiło.. bo wszędzie jest że mamy przy prądzie sprawnosci prawie 100% i takie też są podane jako cząstkowe 0.98, a całkowita jest 0,49 ? tak ma być?


Jak policzysz straty podgrzewacza ciepłej wody, straty rur cwu i cyrkulacji, to może tak wyjść  :sad: .

----------


## _artur_

właśnie cyrkulacji nie ma, w kuchni i ubikacji przepływowy a tylkomdo łazienki jakiś zasobnik i 8m rurki.. dlatego mnie to zastanowiło..

cały dom wychodzi 58 kWh /m2*rok więc chyba tragicznie nie jest.. a właście co ciekawe dla cwu po tych współczynnikach wyszło więcej niż dla CO i dlatego mnie to zastanowiło. dla CO jest 2700 rocznie ze wsp. 0.93 a dla CWU 1800 ze wsp. 0.49 co właśnie mnie zastanawia..

----------


## fenix2

> Spinkami czyli *nie*normalnie
> 
> Niektórzy polecają spinki ale wsadzać w jedną cześć ciała.


To co proponujesz w zamian?

----------


## cruz

> To co proponujesz w zamian?


Spinki mają tylko jedna zaletę są łatwe w montażu, reszta to same wady, Ludzie dają starannie dwie warstwy styropian na zakładkę by zapewnić ciągłość izolacji a potem to dziurawią tymi spinkami. Ktoś powie ale to mała dziurka jest, tak ale to jest długa dziura (a właściwie ogrom dziur) która się stale powiększa bo ta podłogówka stale pracuje we wszystkie strony. Dają tą folie pod podłogówkę z super czerwonymi kratkami specjalnie jej krawędzie kleją taśmą co by szczelnie było a potem jadą radośnie ze spinkami. Więc dając spinki nie trzeba ocieplać starannie bo się to i tak spieprzy, A szczelnie to w ogóle nie warto tego robić.

Teraz co proponuje - ja nic, są mądrzejsi ode mnie np Adam który to właśnie proponuje wam wszystkim wsadzać te spinki do [email protected]
Po taniości - siatka stalowa z oczkami 10x10 i do tego rurki na trytytki.
Albo systemowe listwy do podłogówki lub systemowy styropian z rowkami.

----------


## edde

demonizujesz, *cruz*, ale oczywiscie masz do tego prawo  :smile: 
choć straszenie stratami na plastikowych spinkach zagłębionych na 2-3cm w warstwie 10-15cm styropianu ja uważam, za przegięcie, jeszcze jakiś świeża weźmie i Ci uwierzy...  :wink:

----------


## andriuss

> ja głosuję za 30cm
> bo: 54m3 wody to wystarczająco duża masa akumulacyjna żeby grzać tylko 10h na dobę ale w podłogówkę puszczać 24h/dobę +29


@HenoK, mpoplaw - fajnie żeście odtworzyli mój dylemat  :wink: . Starałem się zaprząc szare komórki, kilka hipotez:

1. Chodzi o płytę grzewczą żelbetową; zakładam, że jednak zbrojenie pomoże w poziomej dystrybucji ciepła, tej stali nie ma tak dużo, ale lambda jest jednak kilkadziesiąt razy wyższa.
2. Jak przestrzegał HenoK, rurki powinny być mniej więcej w połowie, bo być może (czy na pewno?) nierównomierne nagrzewanie płyty stoi za problemami b_l. Ale może jeszcze optymalniej byłoby np. w 1/3 czy 2/5 (trzeba by polczyć) od dołu pomiędzy dolnym a górnym zbrojeniem. Gdyż azaliż jednak to ciepło chętniej płynie do góry ze względu na różnicę oporów, więc ciut niżej niż w połowie powinno grzać górne i dolne zbrojenie bardziej równomiernie. to daje nie 9, ale powiedzmy 12 cm żelbetu nad rurką.
3. izotermy tworzą tu romb dość zbliżony do kwadratu, więc jedna rurka powinna ogarniać jakieś 20 cm powierzchni dość jednolitą temperaturą.

Czyli w tej chwili stawiałbym na 20, może 22 cm jako wystarczająco wydajne i zapewniające brak różnic temperatury na powierzchni podłogi. Cały czas są to rozważania w celu, aby lepiej rozumieć i wiedzieć czego się spodziewać. Co o tym myślicie? Może ktoś inny ma jakieś wnioski?

----------


## cruz

> demonizujesz, *cruz*, ale oczywiscie masz do tego prawo 
> choć straszenie stratami na plastikowych spinkach zagłębionych na 2-3cm w warstwie 10-15cm styropianu ja uważam, za przegięcie, jeszcze jakiś świeża weźmie i Ci uwierzy...


Już pisałem, że nie ja (demonizuje) i nie mi (jakiś świeża weźmie i uwierzy). W tylną część ciała spinki poleca wciskać adam_mk.
To że większość wciska spinki (w styropian) to nie znaczy że to jest prawidłowa metoda.

"JAKIE SPINKI do podłogówki?
Moim zdaniem - w DOOPĘ sobie je wepnijcie!"

----------


## HenoK

> @HenoK, mpoplaw - fajnie żeście odtworzyli mój dylemat . Starałem się zaprząc szare komórki, kilka hipotez:
> 
> 1. Chodzi o płytę grzewczą żelbetową; zakładam, że jednak zbrojenie pomoże w poziomej dystrybucji ciepła, tej stali nie ma tak dużo, ale lambda jest jednak kilkadziesiąt razy wyższa.
> 2. Jak przestrzegał HenoK, rurki powinny być mniej więcej w połowie, bo być może (czy na pewno?) nierównomierne nagrzewanie płyty stoi za problemami b_l. Ale może jeszcze optymalniej byłoby np. w 1/3 czy 2/5 (trzeba by polczyć) od dołu pomiędzy dolnym a górnym zbrojeniem. Gdyż azaliż jednak to ciepło chętniej płynie do góry ze względu na różnicę oporów, więc ciut niżej niż w połowie powinno grzać górne i dolne zbrojenie bardziej równomiernie. to daje nie 9, ale powiedzmy 12 cm żelbetu nad rurką.
> 3. izotermy tworzą tu romb dość zbliżony do kwadratu, więc jedna rurka powinna ogarniać jakieś 20 cm powierzchni dość jednolitą temperaturą.
> 
> Czyli w tej chwili stawiałbym na 20, może 22 cm jako wystarczająco wydajne i zapewniające brak różnic temperatury na powierzchni podłogi. Cały czas są to rozważania w celu, aby lepiej rozumieć i wiedzieć czego się spodziewać. Co o tym myślicie? Może ktoś inny ma jakieś wnioski?


W załącznikach masz rozkład temperatury w płycie przy następujących założeniach : temperatura gruntu 8 st. C, temperatura w pomieszczeniu 20 st. C, temperatura zasilania 30 st. C, temperatura powrotu 25 st. C (dla trzech pierwszych rysunków) i temperatura w rurkach 27,5 st. C (dla dwóch ostatnich rysunków).
Grubość izolacji od gruntu 20cm lambda 0,04W/mK, grubość płyty żelbetowej 20cm, lambda 1W/mK. Rozstaw rurek 15cm.
Jest to oczywiście stan ustalony. W trakcie nagrzewania płyty rozkład znacznie się różni. Np. po długiej przerwie w ogrzewaniu pomimo temperatury w pomieszczeniu 20 st. C na dole płyty jest ok. 19 st. C.

----------


## andriuss

> W załącznikach masz rozkład temperatury w płycie przy następujących założeniach :


Dziękuję. Dość zaskakujące te wyniki. Podzielisz się jakiego programa używasz? Wydaje się całkiem przyjazny.

----------


## HenoK

> Dziękuję. Dość zaskakujące te wyniki. Podzielisz się jakiego programa używasz? Wydaje się całkiem przyjazny.


Therm v. 6.3.45
http://forum.muratordom.pl/redirecto...m%2Ftherm.html
Info o nim znalazłem na FM : http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5814572  :smile: .

----------


## Beata&Slawek

Wypowiem się odnośnie montowania węży od podłogówki, proponuję metodę mieszaną listwy na krzyż reszta spinki, listwa zapewnia sztywność i pomaga zachować odległości spinki są tańsze.

----------


## DEZET

> Wypowiem się odnośnie montowania węży od podłogówki, proponuję metodę mieszaną listwy na krzyż reszta spinki, listwa zapewnia sztywność i pomaga zachować odległości spinki są tańsze.


Przerost formy nad treścią- po co listwy, skoro na folii są wyrysowane linie, a i tak większość podłogówki montowane spinkami?
Listwę też trzeba zamontować, chyba, że służy tylko jako "przymiar", więc bez sensu wydana kasa.

----------


## Beata&Slawek

> Przerost formy nad treścią- po co listwy, skoro na folii są wyrysowane linie, a i tak większość podłogówki montowane spinkami?
> Listwę też trzeba zamontować, chyba, że służy tylko jako "przymiar", więc bez sensu wydana kasa.



Hmm to moja podłogówka i napisałem po co te listwy łatwo kłaść rurę, całość jest bardzo sztywna. Metoda łączy w sobie 2 w 1 koszt spinek i sztywność listwy, koszt zastosowania tych paru listew pomijalny. Specom od posadzek się podobało nic nie wyskakuje nie trzeba dociskać jakimić cegłami itp, gdyby nie zdało to u mnie egzaminu nie wspominałbym na forum.

----------


## michal_mlody

hmmm.
ciekawe, spinka zrobi wielką i długą dziurę
Może są tacy co to policzą jakie to straty?

A co do mocowania do siatki stalowej to są też tacy co twierdzą, że ruch/praca rurek może spowodować przetarcia które doprowadzą do przecieku  :smile: 

A ta sztywność położonych rurek to chyba tylko dla swojej satysfakcji  :smile:

----------


## edde

zgadzam się z *DEZET*, zbędny gadżet, rozstaw pomaga złapać jedynie w czterech miejscach zwoju pętli i to pośrodku (gdy wcześniej i tak na kratkach ten zwój wg kratek odpowiednim rozstawem kłaść zaczniemy), i w niczym to pomaganie nie różni sie od "pomagania" czerwonej siatki na folii
tak samo z usztywnieniem: miejscowo i nie w  tym miejscu gdzie najbardziej wymagane, pex podnosi się najszybciej po przekątnej pomieszczenia, od i na zakrętach, zagięciach a najlepiej płasko układa się akurat tam gdzie na fotkach są listwy  :wink: 
a poza tym albo to jaka paralaksa  :wink:  albo też na fotce wyraźnie widać z lewej strony okna balkonowego podniesionego pexa...
chciałeś dobrze, zrobiłeś jak zrobiłeś, jesteś happy to ok, ale nie wydaje mi się by było to godne polecenia rozwiązanie...

----------


## DEZET

> Hmm to moja podłogówka i napisałem po co te listwy łatwo kłaść rurę, całość jest bardzo sztywna. Metoda łączy w sobie 2 w 1 koszt spinek i sztywność listwy, koszt zastosowania tych paru listew pomijalny. Specom od posadzek się podobało nic nie wyskakuje nie trzeba dociskać jakimić cegłami itp, gdyby nie zdało to u mnie egzaminu nie wspominałbym na forum.


Jakbym był instalatorem, też by mi się podobało, że... inwestor zadbał o mnie, żebym się nie zmęczył  :wink:  Egzamin zdało- łatwiej fachowcowi. 
 I tak na to idzie wylewka, która usztywni rurki na swoich miejscach. 
Napisz, jak mocowałeś te listwy, bo w sumie zaczęło się od "problemu" z dziurkami po spinkach, a ta "metoda" raczej tego nie rozwiązuje.

----------


## michal_mlody

Może poza tematem:
dziura musi być, bo jakby dziur nie było to by Nas nie było  :smile:

----------


## Beata&Slawek

Widzę temat pełen teoretyków z tym, że w tych krytycznych opinich jedne przeczą drugim dezet najpier pisze, że to zbedne a potem, że ułatwiłem prace instalatorowi. Tyle, że temat ma tytuł podłogówka samemu więc doradzam jak sobie ułatwić. Ja nigdzie nie napisałem jak uniknąć dziurek bo dla mnie to jakaś bzdura bo podłoga nie fruwa po 10 cm w każdą stronę a styropian jest elastyczny więc się pod wpływem tych 2-3mm ruchów będą po prostu kulki styropianu uginały. 

Pętle trzymają poziom nic się nie unosi to jakieś złudzenie. 

Rurki to uponor pex-a a nie alupex, który po wygieciu trzyma kształt i ja wiem z praktyki a nie z głowy, że taka metoda zdaje egzamin i układanie trudniejszego w położeniu pex-a staje sie łatwiejsze. Ilośc listw które trzeba kupić jest minimalna i koszt pomijalny. Jeśli ktoś zdecydował się robić we własnym zakresie polecam.

----------


## wypas

Witam i ...pytam,

Wkrotce robie tynki i chcialem sie przygotowac do instalacji podlogowki. Tzn. spiac ze soba rozdzielacze i podprowadzic w okolice przyszlego pieca. By pozniej juz nie kuc.
Poniewaz jestem zielony w temacie prosze o podpowiedz. 
Dom jest z poddaszem uzytkowym, wiec beda 2 rozdzielacze. Jak je teraz ze soba podlanczyc? Gdzies przeczytalem, ze mozna zrobic 3 rozdzielacz w kotlowni taki maly 2 - lub 3 obiegowy i do niego podlanczyc pozostale 2 rozdzielacze. Czy tak sie to robi? Jakich rur uzyc do podlanczenia tych rozdzielaczy? Czy robic z PEX czy miedz? Jakie srednice?

----------


## michal_mlody

U siebie ma tak:
od zaworu mieszającego poprzez trójniki rozdzielające (parter,poddasze) miedź fi22

----------


## edde

najlepiej gdy rozdzielacze umieścisz w miarę centralnie pośrodku domu, a jeszcze lepiej jeden pod drugim
możesz podłączyć rozdzielaczem pexem, miedzią a niektórzy szaleją z PP (co ja bym raczej odradzał)
jeśli pex to najlepiej zaciskany, z kotłowni za mieszaczem 32 do pierwszego rozdzielacza i 25 za trójnikiem do drugiego
ja akurat mam u siebie z miedzi i sobie chwalę: z kotłowni do pierwszego rozdzielacza fi28, za trójnikiem do drugiego rozdzielacza fi22, łatwo, szybko i przyjemnie

----------


## rob30

edde a czemu odradzasz z PP ??

----------


## Oszolom

Witam.
Mam takie pytanko odnośnie maty elektrycznej do łazienki.
Mianowicie kiedy ją kłaść.
Niektórzy piszą że normalnie na suchą wylewkę pod płytki podłogowe (przewody zatopione w kleju.
Inni piszą, że własnie przy wylewaniu wylewki, czyli zatopić ją w samej wylewce...
U mnie będzie tak, że developer oddaje mieszkanie w stanie developerskim, podłoga to płyty betonowe + styropian + jakaś wylewka. Ale już mówi, że dobrze by było samemu jeszcze dać wylewkę samopoziomująca  (jakieś 3-5mm). Czy własnie przy wylewce samopoziomującej kłaść tą matę grzewczą? czy dopiero na nią jak wyschnie?.

----------


## cruz

> edde a czemu odradzasz z PP ??


Pewnie bo rurka niby gruba ale i ścianka gruba więc przelot mniejszy niż  by się wydawało. Najlepiej jechać w miedzi.

----------


## DEZET

Beata&Sławek- szkoda, że nie wyczułeś ironii w mojej wypowiedzi. Edde też potwierdził, że to niepotrzebne, tym bardziej, że jak sam piszesz Twoje rurki nie odkształcają się, więc listwa po to, żeby "było równo", przy ułożonej folii z naniesioną siatką nie jest potrzebna. Koszty są niewielkie, ale jak zsumujesz te drobiazgi to ładne sumki wychodzą.

----------


## edde

> edde a czemu odradzasz z PP ??


po pierwsze tak jak pisze *cruz* końskie średnice ze względu na grubość ścianek w danym przekroju rury
po drugie tworzywo to ma duży współczynnik rozszerzalności temperaturowej, wypadałoby pobawić się w profesjonalne kompensacje zapobiegajace dużym wydłużeniom liniowym
innych grzechów nie pamiętam i przypominać mi się nie chce  :wink:

----------


## amciek80

panowie,

czy zawory mieszajace i pompe dawac w skrzynce z rozdzielaczem czy lepiej w kotlowni.
czytalem, ze nie ma to zbytnio znaczenia ale to tylko anonimowa wypowiedz z internetu. nie spotkalem sie nigdzie w instrukcjach do podlogowki zalecen, ze ma byc tu lub tu. Rozdzielacze mam zwykle - bez ukladu mieszajacego i bypasu.
Uklad u mnie bedzie zasilany z bufora - jesli ma to jakiejkolwiek znaczenie.

----------


## cruz

> panowie,
> 
> czy zawory mieszajace i pompe dawac w skrzynce z rozdzielaczem czy lepiej w kotlowni.
> czytalem, ze nie ma to zbytnio znaczenia ale to tylko anonimowa wypowiedz z internetu. nie spotkalem sie nigdzie w instrukcjach do podlogowki zalecen, ze ma byc tu lub tu. Rozdzielacze mam zwykle - bez ukladu mieszajacego i bypasu.
> Uklad u mnie bedzie zasilany z bufora - jesli ma to jakiejkolwiek znaczenie.


To 3D daj jak najbliżej bufora.

----------


## amciek80

cruz - dwa zdania, dlaczego najblizej bufora? 
ja tlumacze to tym, ze nie ma sensu pchac w rury np.90*C z bufora i mieszac dopiero w skrzynce rozdzielacza. Lepiej/oszczedniej bedzie podmieszac zaraz za buforem i pchac w rurach temp 30*C.
a pompe gdzie dac? pompie to chyba wsio radno gdzie bedzie czy zaraz za buforem czy w skrzynce z rozdzielaczem. choc niby kazda pompa lepiej pcha niz ssie wiec bardziej optymalnie bedzie dla niej jak bedzie pchala - czyli umiescic ja w miare nisko.
jak macie u siebie?

----------


## wypas

> najlepiej gdy rozdzielacze umieścisz w miarę centralnie pośrodku domu, a jeszcze lepiej jeden pod drugim
> możesz podłączyć rozdzielaczem pexem, miedzią a niektórzy szaleją z PP (co ja bym raczej odradzał)
> jeśli pex to najlepiej zaciskany, z kotłowni za mieszaczem 32 do pierwszego rozdzielacza i 25 za trójnikiem do drugiego
> ja akurat mam u siebie z miedzi i sobie chwalę: z kotłowni do pierwszego rozdzielacza fi28, za trójnikiem do drugiego rozdzielacza fi22, łatwo, szybko i przyjemnie



Dzieki MIchal i Edde,

Mam wlasnie zamiar ustawic rozdzilacze w miare jeden pod drugim (parter-pietro) i zasilanie z kondensata do nich tak jak mowicie. Mam jednak watpliwosc czy ogrzewac garaz i pomieszczenie z piecem. Sa one najbardziej oddalone od rozdzilacza, wiec pomyslalem o tym 3 rozdzielaczu na poczatek co by dawal zasilanie na 2 pozostale oraz moglbym wyciagnac do niego zasilanie na dodatkowe grzejniki do garazu i pom z piecem w razie gdyby temp w zimie spadala ponizej zera.

Od razu zaznaczam, ze nie potrzebuje utrzymywac wysokiej temp w tych pom. a jedynie by nie spadlo ponizej 0. Nie bede kladl ocieplenia podlogi w nich wiec powinno nie spasc ponizej 0 ale w razie co lepiej pociagnac obwody pod grzejniki.

Czy lepiej ciagnac z 1 rozdzielacza parteru?

----------


## michal_mlody

wypas

w tej kwestii Ci nie pomogę, ja mam garaż i kotłownię nieogrzewaną, część mieszkalną oddzieloną dodatkową warstwą styro 5cm, podłoga bez izolacji, w garażu kanało-piwniczka po całą powierzchnią (spora powierzchnia) i tej zimy temp na pewno nie spadła mi poniżej 0. Nie mam termometru także nie powiem jaka temp była w największe mrozy. U mnie jest zwykły kocioł węglowy + bufor tak więc coś tego ciepła dostanie się do garażu.

----------


## cruz

> cruz - dwa zdania, dlaczego najblizej bufora? 
> ja tlumacze to tym, ze nie ma sensu pchac w rury np.90*C z bufora i mieszac dopiero w skrzynce rozdzielacza. Lepiej/oszczedniej bedzie podmieszac zaraz za buforem i pchac w rurach temp 30*C.
> a pompe gdzie dac? pompie to chyba wsio radno gdzie bedzie czy zaraz za buforem czy w skrzynce z rozdzielaczem. choc niby kazda pompa lepiej pcha niz ssie wiec bardziej optymalnie bedzie dla niej jak bedzie pchala - czyli umiescic ja w miare nisko.
> jak macie u siebie?


3D dajesz przy buforze właśnie dla tej temperatury i bo tam masz miejsce - nie pchasz na pokoje dziadostwa.
Pompkę dajesz zaraz za 3D - ona pcha ciepłą wodę na rozdzielacze, a dajesz ja tam bo tam masz dla niej miejsce  :wink: 
Z racji, że to ma pracować 24h to polecam pompkę leszno efekta.

Pompka w CO tak samo pcha jak i ciągnie, bo co wciągnie to sobie od razu pcha w miejsce ciągnięcia.

----------


## amciek80

dzieki Cruz,

to jeszcze pytanie odnosnie pompy i jej najblizszego otoczenia. zwyczajowo ludzie daja filterek przed pompka, ktory ma chronic ja przed zanieczyszczeniami, a za pompka zawor zwrotny. o ile ten filterek jest dla mnie zrozumialy czy w ukladzie jak ponizej stosowac zawor zwrotny.
Do napedy bedzie alpha 2 lub jej odpowiednik z leszna.
uklad mialby byc jak na rysunku ponizej. Sa dwa warianty:
a) na bogato z zaworem sterowanym silownikiem esbe + pogodowka
b) na ekonomicznie z zaworem 3D recznym esbe - czy wystarczy tutaj zawor 3/4" czy dac 1"

----------


## Karlsen

> Mam wlasnie zamiar ustawic rozdzilacze w miare jeden pod drugim (parter-pietro) i zasilanie z kondensata do nich tak jak mowicie. Mam jednak watpliwosc czy ogrzewac garaz i pomieszczenie z piecem. Sa one najbardziej oddalone od rozdzilacza, wiec pomyslalem o tym 3 rozdzielaczu na poczatek co by dawal zasilanie na 2 pozostale oraz moglbym wyciagnac do niego zasilanie na dodatkowe grzejniki do garazu i pom z piecem w razie gdyby temp w zimie spadala ponizej zera.
> 
> Od razu zaznaczam, ze nie potrzebuje utrzymywac wysokiej temp w tych pom. a jedynie by nie spadlo ponizej 0. Nie bede kladl ocieplenia podlogi w nich wiec powinno nie spasc ponizej 0 ale w razie co lepiej pociagnac obwody pod grzejniki.
> 
> Czy lepiej ciagnac z 1 rozdzielacza parteru?


Garaż nieogrzewany (temp. min. +2*C, zazwyczaj +5*C), kotłownia nieogrzewana (temp. 10-13*C) - całość odizolowana od domu styropianem o grubości 5*C. Rozdzielacz parteru w kotłowni i nie widzę problemu. Rozdzielacz piętra na piętrze - ekonomia przemawia za takim rozwiązaniem.

----------


## wypas

> Garaż nieogrzewany (temp. min. +2*C, zazwyczaj +5*C), kotłownia nieogrzewana (temp. 10-13*C) - całość odizolowana od domu styropianem o grubości 5*C. Rozdzielacz parteru w kotłowni i nie widzę problemu. Rozdzielacz piętra na piętrze - ekonomia przemawia za takim rozwiązaniem.




wydaje mi sie ze jak dam rozdzielacz parteru w kotlowni (pomieszczenie 1 / 8 )  za garazem to bedzie od niego wszedzie daleko do pozostalych pomieszczen. Wg projektu ma byc w hallu pom. 1/2

Co sadzicie?

----------


## rob30

> po pierwsze tak jak pisze *cruz* końskie średnice ze względu na grubość ścianek w danym przekroju rury
> po drugie tworzywo to ma duży współczynnik rozszerzalności temperaturowej, wypadałoby pobawić się w profesjonalne kompensacje zapobiegajace dużym wydłużeniom liniowym
> innych grzechów nie pamiętam i przypominać mi się nie chce


Dzięki - to w takim razie robię w PP  :smile:  
średnice nie są dla mnie wadą a kompensacją chyba też nie muszę się przejmować przy max temperaturze do 40 stopni - czy się mylę ?

----------


## edde

> Dzięki - to w takim razie robię w PP  
> średnice nie są dla mnie wadą a kompensacją chyba też nie muszę się przejmować przy max temperaturze do 40 stopni - czy się mylę ?


rób jak chcesz, ja bym się w pp dla rozdzielaczy nie pchał gdy są lepsze opcje

----------


## mover2002

Witam, mam na razie luzem puszczony alupex do drabinki w łazience, chciałbym z niego zrobić mini ogrzewanie podłogowe przy wyjściu z kabiny prysznicowe. Piec mam na paliwa stałe, średnia temperatura to około 65c. Myślałem aby zrobić pętle z zasilania drabinki ale słyszałem że woda może być za gorąca i może "spalić" posadzkę. Wiec może zrobić pętle z powrotu z drabinki, woda powinna już mieć niższą temperaturę. czy jest może jakiś zawór z termostatem który by zabezpieczał przed przegrzaniem posadzki i który można było by podłączyć do drabinki?

----------


## fenix2

> Witam, mam na razie luzem puszczony alupex do drabinki w łazience, chciałbym z niego zrobić mini ogrzewanie podłogowe przy wyjściu z kabiny prysznicowe. Piec mam na paliwa stałe, średnia temperatura to około 65c. Myślałem aby zrobić pętle z zasilania drabinki ale słyszałem że woda może być za gorąca i może "spalić" posadzkę. Wiec może zrobić pętle z powrotu z drabinki, woda powinna już mieć niższą temperaturę. czy jest może jakiś zawór z termostatem który by zabezpieczał przed przegrzaniem posadzki i który można było by podłączyć do drabinki?



Podłogówkę musisz zasilić z powrotu drabinki. A na końcu pętli dać zawór RTL.

----------


## szwedii

Panowie HELP PLESASE PLEASE!!! Tylko nie bijcie od razu.   Jestem właśnie na etapie wod. kan. c.o. . Chcę kupić rozdzielacze i tu pytanko. Czy rozdzielacz uzbrojony w rotametry i zawory to już komplet czy jeszcze coś trzeba zapodać. Dodam że nie potrzebuję pompy wbudowanej przy rozdzielaczu, bo umieszczona zostanie na zasilaniu lub powrocie z podłogówki, podłogówka na całości,czy potrzeba może jakiś zawór dławiący przed samym rozdzielaczem lub jakiś inny, czy jest jakaś różnica w położeniu rotametrów tzn. czy dolna czy górna belka. Pozdro

----------


## Jacekss

taki prosty rozdzielacz jak napisałeś wystarczy, jeśli tylko będziesz miał zawór mieszający przed rozdzielaczami albo piec będzie dawał temp taką jak wymagana do podłogówki; u siebie rotametry mam na górnej belce, czy jest istotne czy są na górze czy dole nie wiem

----------


## edde

rotametry (ja mam w swoich z altechu/tadmaru i z kanthermu na dolnych powrotnych belkach) i zawory przy 100% podłogówki są ok, do podłączenia pexa będziesz potrzebował jeszcze półśrubunki rozdzielaczowe tzw eurokonusy, rozdzielacz z jednej strony wyposażasz w odpowietrzniki (polecam automatyczne afriso) z drugiej w zawór kulowy odcinajacy
jeśli zaś chodzi o same rotametry to nie bierz takich z dużym zakresem, bo nie będą nic na skali przepływu pokazywały i nic nie pomogą w regulacji, takie z zakresem 0,5-2l/min będą ok

----------


## szwedii

Panowie dzięki za pomoc, zawór 3D będzie więc tu sprawa rozwiązana tylko czy jest konieczność dawać np. jakiś zawór zwrotny lub odcinający za buforem a zaworem 3D czy nie ma takiej konieczności. O tym odcinającym myślę w kontekście ewentualnej awarii zaworu 3D i puszczenia na instalacje gorącej wody z bufora czy odpuścić sobie bo więcej problemów może to generować niż pożytku. Instalacja w obiegu otwartym oczywiście zabezpieczona naczyniem wzbiorczym przelewowym podłączonym do kotła. Dzięki za zwrócenie uwagi na temat rotametrów i zakresu przepływów, tylko małe pytanko w stosunku do tego, czy nie ma zależności samego zakresu czyt. 0,5-2l/min do długości pętli, oporów  itp. itd. Nadmienię że u mnie będą trzy rozdzielacze z czego 6 obwodów na parterze oraz 7 i 3 obwody na piętrze. Długość pętli w granicach 50-80m, staram się zachować jak najbardziej zbliżone do siebie i nie za długie. Całość podłogówki to około 900m. Aha czy  filtr tylko za buforem wystarczy czy trzeba dawać przed każdym z urządzeń.  Jak macie namiary na jakiś sprawdzony i nie przesadnie drogi sklep internetowy z wszystkimi materiałami do podłogówki piszcie na priv. Pozdrawiam niedzielnie

----------


## edde

filtr dajesz tylko przed pompką, 
zawór zwrotny nie uchroni Cię przed gorąca woda z bufora, przecież to wciąż ten sam kierunek przepływu, czy z pracą zaworu 3D czy bez niego, odcinajacy kulowy mozesz dać na wyjściu z bufora, nie zaszkodzi a moze pomóc przy jakiejś awarii, modernizacji itp, zładu z bufora nie trzeba będzie spuszczać całego
przepływy zależą od kilku rzeczy (długość, ilość pętli, przekrój rury, wymagane temperatury, temp. zasilania itp), najlepiej zrobić projekt (ja robiłem bezpłatnym programem OV-plan czy jakoś tak), który podaje jakie powinny być przepływy (a te przy prawidłowej podłogówce zmieszczą Ci się w zakresie 0,5-2l/min), pierwszy sezon ustawiłem rotametry po odpaleniu i niezbyt dokładnie i grzać grzało dobrze, ale coś mnie tknęło w kolejny żeby podregulować, wziąłem kartkę z wydrukiem z programu, ustawiłem wg wytycznych i grzeje tak samo za to pompa wyświetla mi zużycie  teraz 9-11W a nie jak przedtem 17-23W, rotametry z tego zakresu pozwoliły mi na regulację różnych pętli: od 12-16mb do 90mb w tym samym rozdzielaczu

----------


## szwedii

Hej EDDE dzięki jeszcze raz za pomoc, czy mógłbyś jeszcze napisać ile mb podłogówki masz u siebie i jaką pompą to pchasz 25/40 czy może tą mocniejszą i na jakim biegu śmigasz. POZDRO

----------


## edde

podłogówki jest 156m2, jak dobrze pamiętam to ok. 800mb alupexa wavina, 15 pętli, 2 rozdzielacze, po jednym na parterze i poddaszu, za to kotłownia wraz z sterowaniem i pompą podłogówki w piwnicy i z tego tytułu trzech kondygacji pompa grundfos alpha2 25-60 (może i asekuracyjnie, ponoć i 25-40 dałaby radę), pompa chodzi na najniższym biegu i wyświetla 9-11W, różnica zasilanie/powrót to 4-6stC, sterowanie zawór 3D z siłownikiem ESBE, podłączony pod regulator pogodowo-pokojowy frisko mr65 mct, tak w skrócie  :wink:

----------


## szwedii

EDDE wielkie dzięki jeszcze raz. :smile:

----------


## Drogba

Witam. Mam pytanie odnośnie styropianu na posadzkę pod ogrzewanie podłogowe.
zakupiłem styropian 7cm i 6 cm. Styropian systemowy to min 3 cm. Łącznię będę miał wtedy 16 cm. Na gotowa mam 24 cm wolnego miejsca. Odliczając 2 cm na panele i płytki zostaje mi 5 - 6 cm na wylewkę. Czy to wystarczy czy może zrezygnować ze styropianu systemowego na rzecz grubszej wylewki? Właśnie o te 3 cm?

----------


## Jacekss

na panele płytki to 1,5cm wystarczy wtedy miałbyś 6,5 cm wylewki.. w zasadzie byłoby ok
chyba że nie masz równego poziomu podkładu to będzie gorzej
mogłeś kupić styro 2 x 6cm już jest +1cm

----------


## CityMatic

> ... Czy to wystarczy czy może zrezygnować ze styropianu systemowego na rzecz grubszej wylewki? Właśnie o te 3 cm?


Tak się zastanawiam w stopce kolega ma:
"  20 styropian grafitowy 0,031. Strop wełna 40 cm 0,038, okna trzy szybowe od 0.7-1 (razem około 40 m2),....wentylacja mechaniczna z reku i GWC. ...."
 niby wszystko, aby było ciepło w domku, a taki "kwas" w posadzkę. To tak jakby zimą ubrać się w futro,założyć ciepłą czapkę i kalesony ubrać okulary gogle, a twarz owinąć szalikiem łyknąć jeszcze coś na rozgrzewkę (chyba raczej na znieczulenie) i wyjść  na mróz boso będzie bardzo "ciepło".

I naprawdę nie ma tu złośliwości, bo jak czytam posty na forum bardzo wiele osób popełnia ten sam błąd w ogóle nie dba o ocieplenie od gruntu pomimo tego, że jeszcze stosuje ogrzewanie niskotemperaturowe?

Pozdrawiam

ps:będzie coś takiego?czy jeszcze lepiej? foto.

----------


## Jacekss

przecież wspominał o daniu styro pod wylewkę w sumie 16cm.. czy to wg ciebie mało ?

----------


## autorus

do rekordu daleko  :smile:

----------


## Jacekss

nie no ludziska spokojnie wystarczy.. to w końcu 16cm a nie 5cm  :wink: 
zalezy jeszcze jaki to styro, jaka lambda.. ten systemowy to chyba robiony jest z pianki więc i lambda bedzie lepsza

----------


## Drogba

Tak się zastanawiam w stopce kolega ma:
" 20 styropian grafitowy 0,031. Strop wełna 40 cm 0,038, okna trzy szybowe od 0.7-1 (razem około 40 m2),....wentylacja mechaniczna z reku i GWC. ...."
niby wszystko, aby było ciepło w domku, a taki "kwas" w posadzkę. To tak jakby zimą ubrać się w futro,założyć ciepłą czapkę i kalesony ubrać okulary gogle, a twarz owinąć szalikiem łyknąć jeszcze coś na rozgrzewkę (chyba raczej na znieczulenie) i wyjść na mróz boso będzie bardzo "ciepło".

I naprawdę nie ma tu złośliwości, bo jak czytam posty na forum bardzo wiele osób popełnia ten sam błąd w ogóle nie dba o ocieplenie od gruntu pomimo tego, że jeszcze stosuje ogrzewanie niskotemperaturowe?

Pozdrawiam

ps:będzie coś takiego?czy jeszcze lepiej? foto. 

---------------------------------
Niestety tego do końca nie przypilnowałem. I jestem ograniczony jeżeli chodzi o gr. izolacji. Dlatego zastanawiam się czy 16 cm czy 13cm.
16 to czyba nie tak mało. wtedy zostaje na wylewkę około 6-6,5 cm.  Ten dom na zdjęciu, który prezentujesz ma jaką izolację na gruncie?

----------


## Drogba

> nie no ludziska spokojnie wystarczy.. to w końcu 16cm a nie 5cm 
> zalezy jeszcze jaki to styro, jaka lambda.. ten systemowy to chyba robiony jest z pianki więc i lambda bedzie lepsza


lambda będzie dla tych moich 13 cm 0,036 + systemowy 3cm.
Pytanie zasadnicze to czy zostawić 13 cm + wylewki ~ 9,5 cm
czy 16 cm  i wylewki ~6,5 cm

----------


## edde

jeśli jesteś na 100% pewien, że te 6,5cm ci na pewno wyjdzie to ok, jenie przy tej grubości wylewki zadbaj o poprawne jej zbrojenie,
tyle, ze w praktyce przeważnie założenia się nie sprawdzają, i wylewka może wyjść 5-8cm, chudziak czy strop nigdy idealnie na równy nie jest, dodasz folie styropian, instalacje, tu się uniesie tam się uniesie i już wylewki mniej, zacznij od dokładnego zbadania poziomu stropu/chudziaka najlepiej dobrym laserem i znajdź najwyższe punkty,
z jednej strony im więcej styropianu tym lepiej, z drugiej czy walka o 1 czy 2cm jest warta ryzyka podnoszenia narożników, spękania czy klawiszowania posadzki? nie wiem, rozważ to sam, ja bym, po dokładnych pomiarach poddłoża,  może się zastanawiał nad zrezygnowaniem z 3cm (drogiego) styropianu systemowego a zamiast tego dał 2cm zwykłego na spód, pomierz też dokładnie poziomy okien i drzwi, może tu też da się wygospodarować jakiś centymetr

----------


## CityMatic

> Niestety tego do końca nie przypilnowałem. I jestem ograniczony jeżeli chodzi o gr. izolacji. Dlatego zastanawiam się czy 16 cm czy 13cm.
> 16 to czyba nie tak mało. wtedy zostaje na wylewkę około 6-6,5 cm.  Ten dom na zdjęciu, który prezentujesz ma jaką izolację na gruncie?


Masz rację, Twoje nie jest mało, ale czytając widzę że bardzo starałeś się o osiągnięcie jak najlepszej izolacji termicznej, a tutaj lekkie zaniedbanie - zdjęcie przedstawia nieocieplony fundament i ucieczkę ciepła właśnie tą drogą ;(.
Jeżeli masz już wątpliwości to wg mnie jednak lepiej dać grubszą wylewkę niż ocieplenie.(bo tak jak ktoś wspomniał na pewno ten styropian ma dobrą lambdę.

----------


## Drogba

> Masz rację, Twoje nie jest mało, ale czytając widzę że bardzo starałeś się o osiągnięcie jak najlepszej izolacji termicznej, a tutaj lekkie zaniedbanie - zdjęcie przedstawia nieocieplony fundament i ucieczkę ciepła właśnie tą drogą ;(.
> Jeżeli masz już wątpliwości to wg mnie jednak lepiej dać grubszą wylewkę niż ocieplenie.(bo tak jak ktoś wspomniał na pewno ten styropian ma dobrą lambdę.


Zrobię tak. Mam już zakupiony styropian 6 cm+ 7 cm do tego dokupię jeszcze 2cm. Dam go na pierwszą warstwę. A na górę dam samą folię zkratkami i będzie razem 15 cm . Wtedy będę miał min 7 cm wylewki. To chyba najrozsądniejsze rozwiązanie w moim przypadku.
A może zastosować wylewkę anhydrytową? Podobno wylewa się jej mniej już od 3-4 cm mógłym wtedy dać 18 cm styropianu.

To zdjęcie to przedstawia "nieocieplony fundament - w ogóle czy słabo ocieplony fundament"

----------


## Jacekss

anhydryt owszem mozna, na rurki podłogowego min to 5-5,5cm - tylko trzeba się liczyć z większymi kosztami
jak dla mnie to lepiej jak piszesz zrobić 15cm styro i 7cm wylewki
ale wcześniej jednak lepiej sprawdzić poziomy chudziaka w domu (lub płyty fundamentowej), żeby było wiadomo jakie są różnice maks miedzy pomieszczeniami

----------


## szwedii

Siema DROGBA napisze jak mam u siebie powinno rozwiać Twoje wątpliwości. Podstawa to zrób tak abyś uzyskał co najmniej te 6,5 centa wylewki a jeżeli chodzi o styro to proponuje dać te 16cm tylko z lepszą lambdą. U mnie jest 20cm o lambdzie 0,038 i w połączeniu z piaskiem, chudziakiem, wylewką właśnie 6,5cm folią i płytkami daje mi współczynnik dla całej przegrody  U=0,128 [W/(m2·K)].   Więc jak zapodasz 16centów z lepszą lambdą będzie  dobrze.	Przy takim zestawieniu powinno Ci wyjść poniżej 0,2 więc jak dla mnie spoko.

----------


## Drogba

> Siema DROGBA napisze jak mam u siebie powinno rozwiać Twoje wątpliwości. Podstawa to zrób tak abyś uzyskał co najmniej te 6,5 centa wylewki a jeżeli chodzi o styro to proponuje dać te 16cm tylko z lepszą lambdą. U mnie jest 20cm o lambdzie 0,038 i w połączeniu z piaskiem, chudziakiem, wylewką właśnie 6,5cm folią i płytkami daje mi współczynnik dla całej przegrody  U=0,128 [W/(m2·K)].   Więc jak zapodasz 16centów z lepszą lambdą będzie  dobrze.	Przy takim zestawieniu powinno Ci wyjść poniżej 0,2 więc jak dla mnie spoko.


Mój ma 0,036 /tak piszą na opakowaniu  :wink: / też mam piasulek bo dom w lesie. Dam 15 lub 16 cm styro tak aby było min te 7 cm wylewki. Dziękuje wszystkim za odpowiedzi. Jak będę kiedyś budował dom po raz drugi i w dodatku taki sam to służę pomocą  :smile:

----------


## grzeniu666

> jeśli zaś chodzi o same rotametry to nie bierz takich z dużym zakresem, bo nie będą nic na skali przepływu pokazywały i nic nie pomogą w regulacji, takie z zakresem 0,5-2l/min będą ok


Jakie rozdzielacze (firmy) mają takie zakresy? Większość jak widzę mają raczej okolicę 0-5, znalazłem tylko Tece 0-3.

----------


## amciek80

ja kupilem Kan i maja do 2l/min.
mnie natomiast ciekawi jakie zawory mieszajace stosujecie? sa dwie szkoly:
1) 3D termostatyczny np. esbe/afriso
2) 3D z silownikiem np. esbe + ara
grzeniu666 i inni jakie macie zawory u siebie. chodzi mi o konkretny model i numer. mialem kupic esbe vta321 (25-43*C) i dopiero teraz doczytalem, ze nadaje sie do 50m2. do 100m2 zalecaja numer wyzej? czym one sie roznia skoro oba sa 1" a jeden obsluguje do 50m2, a drugi do 100m2?

----------


## asolt

> j
> grzeniu666 i inni jakie macie zawory u siebie. chodzi mi o konkretny model i numer. mialem kupic esbe vta321 (25-43*C) i dopiero teraz doczytalem, ze nadaje sie do 50m2. do 100m2 zalecaja numer wyzej? czym one sie roznia skoro oba sa 1" a jeden obsluguje do 50m2, a drugi do 100m2?


Róznią sie przepływem maksymalnym, te 50 czy 100 m2 to tylko tak umownie i zanizone. Faktyczna powierzchnia obsługiwana przez dany zawór wynika z projektu podłogówki

----------


## amciek80

asolt,

skrzynka pw przepelniona - czas na wiosenne porzadki  :wink: .
Czy zamawiajac u Ciebie projekt podlogowki jestes w stanie podac jakie zawory mieszajace nalezy uzyc? Pewnie tak bo z tego co wyczytalem okresla sie typ zaworu na podstawie spadku cisnienia. Ale dla pewnosci chcialem zapytac.

----------


## edde

> Jakie rozdzielacze (firmy) mają takie zakresy?  Większość jak widzę mają raczej okolicę 0-5, znalazłem tylko Tece  0-3.


kantherm albo identyczne robione przez kan dla tadmaru i sprzedawane w tadmarze i w necie pod nazwą handlową altech




> ...
> mnie natomiast ciekawi jakie zawory mieszajace stosujecie? sa dwie szkoly:
> 1) 3D termostatyczny np. esbe/afriso
> 2) 3D z silownikiem np. esbe + ara
> grzeniu666 i inni jakie macie zawory u siebie. chodzi mi o konkretny model i numer. mialem kupic esbe vta321 (25-43*C) i dopiero teraz doczytalem, ze nadaje sie do 50m2. do 100m2 zalecaja numer wyzej? czym one sie roznia skoro oba sa 1" a jeden obsluguje do 50m2, a drugi do 100m2?


u mnie opcja 2): zawór 3d esbe (chyba coś z serii VRG) i siłownik serii ARA6xx, regulowany pogodowo-pokojowym frisko mr65mct, wydaje mi się ze regulacja jakościowa (temperaturą) a nie ilościowa (wyłączaniem pompy) jest lepsza

----------


## asolt

> asolt,
> 
> skrzynka pw przepelniona - czas na wiosenne porzadki .
> Czy zamawiajac u Ciebie projekt podlogowki jestes w stanie podac jakie zawory mieszajace nalezy uzyc? Pewnie tak bo z tego co wyczytalem okresla sie typ zaworu na podstawie spadku cisnienia. Ale dla pewnosci chcialem zapytac.


Lekkie porząddki zrobione.
Tak jestem w stanie podać jakie zwory mieszające zastosować, typ zaworu dobieramy do przepływu, gdy spadek cisnienia jest za duzy trzeba zastosować pompe o wiekszym cisnieniu

----------


## _artur_

a ja zapytam o takie coś jak róznice w cenie i jakości rurek pex.. 
tzn. ostatnio w obi chyba widziałem rurki 16x2.0 za 1.5zł chyba, ktoś te pisał o promocji w castoramie i rurkach poniźej 2 zł?
czy to chińskie badziewie czy można kupić bez obaw?

----------


## amciek80

artstarz,

na pewno ktos to kupuje i montuje. czy jestes na tyle odwazny zeby sobie wstawic pod posadzki niepewny towar? czy oszczednosci na tej rurce sa warte ewentualnego skuwania posadzki jak cos peknie? nie chce demonizowac bo pewnie szansa na to, ze peknie wavin czy kan moze byc podobna do tej chinki ale po co sobie glowe zawracac? za tysiaka? imo nie warto.

----------


## odi69

A co powiecie o firmie Prefexim?

----------


## memekt

> a ja zapytam o takie coś jak róznice w cenie i jakości rurek pex.. 
> tzn. ostatnio w obi chyba widziałem rurki 16x2.0 za 1.5zł chyba, ktoś te pisał o promocji w castoramie i rurkach poniźej 2 zł?
> czy to chińskie badziewie czy można kupić bez obaw?


Na alledrogo masz krążki 200m Wavina po 460 złczyli wychodzi po 2,3 mb

----------


## ferrit

Perfexim. Ja mam całość z tej firmy - około 1000m. Kładłem sam.

----------


## memekt

Powiedzcie mi jaki macie rozstaw na poddaszu? Mnie z wyliczeń wychodzi zapotrzebowanie w granicach 30-35 W/m2 na podłodze planuje panele, wełna 30 cm i okna dachowe z szybą 1.1 to całe okno pewnie gdzieś w granicach 1.5 będzie miało. Coś małe zapotrzebowanie mi wyszło i boję się położyć rurki co 30-35 cm jak wychodzi mi z tabel Rotha. Poddasza mam niecałe 140 m2 to kładąc rurki co 10 cm troszkę by mi tego wyszło  :sad: 

Pozdrawiam,
memekt

----------


## Jacekss

no to jeszcze raz sobie policz, sprawdź..
jeśli nie jesteś pewien tak optymistycznego wyniku to daj co 20-25cm
u siebie mam co 20-25cm

----------


## memekt

> no to jeszcze raz sobie policz, sprawdź..
> jeśli nie jesteś pewien tak optymistycznego wyniku to daj co 20-25cm
> u siebie mam co 20-25cm


sprawdzałem, liczyłem ze trzy razy, ale np. nie brałem pod uwagę tego, że w niektórych miejscach tej wełny jest 15 cm, a nie 30 bo jest konstrukcja drewniana dachu. Przy murłacie też nie jest tak różowo, a to wszystko ma wpływ na straty.

Dlatego pytam tych co mają mniej więcej podobną izolację i panele na podłodze

----------


## grzeniu666

> sprawdzałem, liczyłem ze trzy razy, ale np. nie brałem pod uwagę tego, że w niektórych miejscach tej wełny jest 15 cm, a nie 30 bo jest konstrukcja drewniana dachu. Przy murłacie też nie jest tak różowo, a to wszystko ma wpływ na straty.
> 
> Dlatego pytam tych co mają mniej więcej podobną izolację i panele na podłodze


Powinieneś pytać chyba *w wątku o OZC*. Zmniejsz jakoś (np. do 20-25cm) w obliczeniach grubość tego ocieplenia ze względu na drewno, co tam masz z murłatą nie wiem. Jak chcesz dokładnie to może powinieneś zlecić obliczenia?

Do zapotrzebowania warto dla pomieszczeń przyjąć jakiś naddatek. *Jak duży? - to pytanie bardziej do tego tematu*, jak skłaniam się do +30% przy temp 35*, a przy wtopie mam pole manewru temperaturą czynnika (OZC liczę sam, wychodzi mi 4L przy ociepleniu 20/20/40 i oknach/drzwiach U ca. 0,9 powierzchni ~20% murów).

----------


## MARCIN S 27

Witam jestem nowy na forum i również planuje samemu zrobić ogrzewanie w swoim domku
dom to projekt z24 z pracowni z 500 planuje ogrzewanie mieszane kocioł na paliwo stałe chce spiąć z takim oto cudem czy to ma sens i czy zda to egzamin chodzi o rozdzielacz moze ktoś ma takiZałącznik 176748

----------


## MARCIN S 27

:welcome: nikt nie pomoże

----------


## Liwko

> nikt nie pomoże


Pewnie wszyscy zadają sobie pytanie, po co w ogóle kocioł na paliwo stałe do takiego domku, jak i po co układ mieszany.

----------


## malux20

marcin napisz ile to ma mieć m2
czy masz miejsce na kotłownie
jaka izolacja.?

----------


## MARCIN S 27

dziękuje za odzew :smile:  domek ma 110 metrów powierzchni parterowy poddasze to tylko strych strop drewniany. co do izolacji to sciana max 25 + 15 styropianu podłoga 18cm styropianu strop40 cm wełny . kotłownia mała 5 mkw. jeśli chodzi o kocioł to na paliwo stałe ponieważ nie ma u mnie gazu podlogówka ma być w kuchni 9mkw ,salon 29mkw ,korytarz+wiatrołap 13mkw , łazienka większa 7mkw, łazienka mała(kibelek) 2 mkw a grzejniki w 3 sypialniach 12mkw ,13mkw , 16mkw

----------


## plusfoto

> dziękuje za odzew domek ma 110 metrów powierzchni parterowy poddasze to tylko strych strop drewniany. co do izolacji to sciana max 25 + 15 styropianu podłoga 18cm styropianu strop40 cm wełny . kotłownia mała 5 mkw. jeśli chodzi o kocioł to na paliwo stałe ponieważ nie ma u mnie gazu podlogówka ma być w kuchni 9mkw ,salon 29mkw ,korytarz+wiatrołap 13mkw , łazienka większa 7mkw, łazienka mała(kibelek) 2 mkw a grzejniki w 3 sypialniach 12mkw ,13mkw , 16mkw


Czy masz jakiś konkretny powód aby komplikować sobie prosty układ? czemu nie zrobisz wszędzie podłogówki? Tylko błagam - nie pisz że przez kurz albo bo w pokojach będziesz kładł panele lub wykładzinę.

----------


## MARCIN S 27

> Czy masz jakiś konkretny powód aby komplikować sobie prosty układ? czemu nie zrobisz wszędzie podłogówki? Tylko błagam - nie pisz że przez kurz albo bo w pokojach będziesz kładł panele lub wykładzinę.


gorzej żona nie chce w sypialniach podłogówki uparła sie i co zrobisz chłopie  :bash:  :bash:  jak też wole podłogówke

----------


## plusfoto

No to masz takiego pecha jak ja z balkonem. Na ale czego człowiek nie robi dla świętego spokoju> :wink:

----------


## malux20

jak ma być mieszany układ  to zwykły piec weż i olej kominek
przynajmniej  mniej zamiatania  w salonie
spoko możesz wziąść powietrzną przy dgp

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Jakie macie średnice rur od kotła do rozdzielaczy? Na forum twierdzą, że wystarczy rura miedziana 22 (czyli o średnicy wewnętrznej 20mm). Macie takie? Grubsze? Cieńsze? Słychać przepływ wody?
Pytam, ponieważ obliczałem sobie średnicę wewnętrzną rury do rozdzielaczy i wychodzi, że 20mm  to ciut za mało.

Korzystałem z informacji zawartych na tej stronie.
Wynika z nich, że przepływ wody w rurze miedzianej 22, dla prędkości 0,3 [m/s], która jest maksymalną zalecaną, wynosi 330 [kg/h].
Z kolei, z pierwszego zamieszczonego tam wzoru, wyznaczyłem wartość obliczeniowego strumienia równą 600 [kg/h].
Czyli, jak zastosuję polecaną również w tym wątku rurę miedzianą 22, przekroczę zalecaną prędkość niemal dwukrotnie.
Żeby było śmieszniej, ów obliczeniowy strumień wody zależy m.in. od różnicy pomiędzy temperaturą zasilającą a powrotem. Ja przyjąłem 10st.C (będę miał układ mieszany, nie czystą podłogówkę), dla różnicy równej 5st.C, obliczeniowy strumień byłby dwukrotnie większy (czyli 1200kg/h).

----------


## MARCIN S 27

> No to masz takiego pecha jak ja z balkonem. Na ale czego człowiek nie robi dla świętego spokoju>


mam jeszcze czas pewnie i tak sie przekona i będzie wtedy 100% podłogówki i co wtedy drabinki zasilić z rozdzielacza podłogówki

----------


## malux20

ja mam drabinki jako osobne pętle -ale przewymiarowane

----------


## MARCIN S 27

a jakiego producenta rur i rozdzielaczy polecacie

----------


## edde

> Jakie macie średnice rur od kotła do rozdzielaczy? Na forum twierdzą, że wystarczy rura miedziana 22 (czyli o średnicy wewnętrznej 20mm). Macie takie? Grubsze? Cieńsze? Słychać przepływ wody?
> Pytam, ponieważ obliczałem sobie średnicę wewnętrzną rury do rozdzielaczy i wychodzi, że 20mm  to ciut za mało.
> .......


u mnie, może nie od kotła bo od bufora, wychodzi 1 cal przez zawory, siłownik, filtr, pompę by przejść na Cu28 do pierwszego rozdzielacza i potem Cu22 do drugiego, oczywiście nie słychać przepływu wody, jedynie na max. obrotach pompy po rurach rozchodzi się odgłos pracy pompy

----------


## [email protected]

Witam. 
Również będę wykonywał podłogówkę własnoręcznie oraz wodę i kanalizę. W domu w większości będzie panel po podłodze. Grzane 246m2, na CO potrzeba 7-8kW  dostarczyć do pomieszczeń przy -20st. C..
OZC mam policzone dla domu i poszczególnych pomieszczeń - domek energooszczędny 3,7 litrowy (liczę na taryfę W2). Kocioł starczy max. 8-12kW z pogodówką oraz jakimiś 2 sterownikami (dwie strefy parter i poddasze z uwagi na kominek na parterze oraz tym, że z reguły na poddaszu jest cieplej). Podłogówkę sobie też policzę. Kocioł będzie kondensacyjny jednofunkcyjny z zasobnikiem 150-200l (5osób). CWU będzie z cyrkulacją, która prawdopodobnie nie będzie potrzebna- przenoszę kocioł do pralni, która graniczy przez ścianę z łazienką i przesz strop z drugą łazienką. Myślę, że tak będzie optymalniej i cieplej dla zasobnika cwu. Pralnia jest ogrzewana a spaliny kotła pójdą przez ścianę rurką z dolotem powietrza. Jeszcze zostało mi policzyć pętle podłogówki poddasza.

Czytam ten wątek od początku i doczytam do końca. Niestety to ponad 200 stron (cały czas czytam) a muszę spotkać się już z hydraulikiem. Kotłownię uzbroi mi fachman a resztę robię sam. W związku z tym chciałbym się przygotować do spotkania z nim i ustaleń jakie poczynimy, żeby później nie żałować. W związku z tym mam kilka pytań w celu usystematyzowania i potwierdzenia prawidłowego zrozumienia tego co przeczytałem. 

1.	Będę miał trzy rozdzielacze: 1-podłogówka parter (6obiegów), 2 podłogówka-poddasze(8 obiegów), 3-grzejniki (5 obiegów -3 grzejniki na parterze i dwie drabinki łazienkowe) . Chciałbym zrobić z kotła zasilanie bezpośrednio do jednego, drugiego i trzeciego rozdzielacza i to wszystko.   Czyli zasilanie i powrót z każdego rozdzielacza będzie się schodzić w jednym pkt. przy kotle. Chodzi o to aby w razie czego każdy z trzech obwodów móc zasilać niezależnie lub równo wszystkie. Czy to mam przez jakiś czwórnik – czy tak może być?

2.	Grzejniki na parterze będą niestety 3 sztuki + 2 drabinki do łazienek (1 na łazienkę górną, drugi na dolną) . Teraz zrobił bym cały dom w podłogówce ale przy wylewaniu płyty nie wiedziałem tego, że tak można i zasugerowałem się projektem domu.  Te grzejniki chcę zasilać niskotemperaturowo najlepiej równo z temp. zasilania podłogówki ale nie wiem czy tak się da?


3.	Chciałbym regulować niezależnie rozdzielacz parteru i poddasza. To jak rozumiem muszę mieć jakieś sterowniki w każdej z tych stref. Sygnały z tych sterowników będą się schodzić do kotłowni. Czym realizować to sterowanie w kotłowni na poszczególne obwody? (skąd kocioł ma wiedzieć gdzie i ile zasilić i jaka jest tam temp.?)

4.	Nie ma chyba sensu osobnych termostatów czy siłowników na każdej pętli. Tłumienie jednych pętli a otwieranie innych powoduje, że nie sposób zapanować nad temperaturą i przepływami podłogówki. Lepiej raz a dobrze wyregulować na każdym rozdzielaczu i sterować jedynie temperaturą zasilania i powrotu dla całej sekcji z kotła. Chyba, że pompa obiegową elektroniczna wtedy, to po zamknięciu 1 lub więcej pętli pompa powinna sama przejść na wolniejszy bieg. Prawda?

5.	Wyczytałem, że pracują Wam układy 1000-1400mb na pompie od kotła. Nie chciałbym robić trzech pompek do pchania bo każda żre prąd nie licząc kosztów inwestycyjnych. Wiem, że instalator może mnie namawiać na dodatkowe pompy. Zrobię zasilanie 230V do każdego rozdzielacza na wszelki wypadek jedynie. Czy rozdzielacz przystosowany do pompki jest inny od tego bez? Można potem dołożyć pompkę?


6.	Pompa podłogówki powinna pracować cały czas i jeśli jest z kotła kondensacyjnego to trzeba tak ustawić jego automatykę lub oszukać aby to umożliwić. Prawda?

Czy jeszcze coś powinienem uwzględnić?

----------


## o_c

Witam.
Myślę i wymyśleć nie mogę więc proszę o nakierowanie mnie.
Sytuacja następująca: 112m^2 podłogi z czego ~100 ogrzewane (pomieszczenie techniczne/kotłownia nie będzie bezpośrednio grzana), jedna powierzchnia, ściany działowe z k-g miałyby stanąć na wylewkach!
Czy można zrobić jedną wielka powierzchnię wylewki z dylatacjami tylko po obrysie?

----------


## Jacekss

z anhydrytu owszem można zrobić nawet do 300m2 bez dylatacji, z jastrychu cementowego, nie bardzo.. i nie zależy to od podziału domu na pomieszczenia tylko od właściwości materiału. zalecam zrobienie dylatacji.

----------


## amciek80

> Grzane 246m2, na CO potrzeba 7-8kW grzejników


czemu chcesz dodawac te grzejniki? czy masz na mysli grzejniki zasilane temp podlogowki?

----------


## [email protected]

> czemu chcesz dodawac te grzejniki? czy masz na mysli grzejniki zasilane temp podlogowki?


...znaczy chodziło mi, że tyle Watt muszę mieć czymś dostarczone do chaty - w zamyśle podłogówka. Już poprawiłem.
Grzejniki niestety 2 sztuki w salonie gdyż tam już zalane 50% w podłogówce jest a reszta dodatkowo te grzejniki gdyby było za mało (za późno wpadłem na ten wątek). Grzejnik w jednym  pokoju 13m2, który potrzebuje 403W i nie ma niestety podłogówki.

----------


## grzeniu666

*@mario*

jest jeszcze ścienne, myśle że łatwiejsze do opanowania z podłogówką

Ad 3. niektóre kotły mają opcje centralki do takich zadań (z pompami lub bez, np. Immergas chyba obsłuży max trzy strefy niskiej temp.), Junkers też chyba takie sterowniki, i inni pewnie też. Kwestia ceny.

Ad 4. no raczej pompa elektroniczna bezpieczniejsza, o ile chcesz regularnie przymykać/otwierać strefy.

Ad 5. pompkę chyba można też dołożyć poza rozdzielaczem.

Ad 6. to się chyba bypass nazywa, woda idzie przez niego (ciśnienie?) jak zamkniesz wszystkie rozdzielacze

----------


## o_c

> z anhydrytu owszem można zrobić nawet do 300m2 bez dylatacji, z jastrychu cementowego, nie bardzo.. i nie zależy to od podziału domu na pomieszczenia tylko od właściwości materiału. zalecam zrobienie dylatacji.


Rozumię, że dylatacje != nacięcia blichówką.
Może zrobię po kawałku dzieląc sobie na płyty grzewcze i lejąc z betoniarki.

----------


## Jacekss

no pewnie najlepiej to podzielić jak napisałeś
każdy kawałek (pole) będzie pracował oddzielnie

----------


## [email protected]

Jeszcze w nawiązaniu do mojej instalacji z poprzednich postów (str 221)

1. Czyli rozumiem z kotłowni wychodzi zasilanie i powrót i każą z tych nitek najlepiej dać na potrójny rozdzielacz, który rozdzieli już na docelowe szafki z rozdzielaczami (2 rozdzielacze  na podłogówkę i jeden na grzejniki)?

2. Czy ten rozdzielacz 3 obiegów zasilania i powrotu lokalizować gdzieś centralnie miedzy trzema docelowymi tak aby od niego do każdej szafki było mniej więcej równo odległością?

3. Czy powinno być do niego (trójnika) dojście tzn. powinien być gdzieś w jakiejś szafeczce i mieć zawory odcinające na poszczególne obwody czy wystarczy zrealizować te zawory w rozdzielaczach?

4. Ponieważ będę główne nitki zasilania i powrotu robił w tworzywie fi 32 (wewnątrz jest  chyba 25mm) to czy taka średnica wystarczy czy może do trójnika pojechać 40mm i z trójnika 32mm? 
Innymi słowy czy zrobić stopniowanie 40mm->32mm – jak na rysunku niżej czy wszystko 32mm. 



5. Czy mogę ten trójnik po prostu sobie zgrzać i czy ma on jakoś szczególnie wyglądać. Gdyż są 3 odgałęzienia więc niesymetrycznie.(rys wyżej)

6. Z jakiego tworzywa rury kupić do C.O. ?
Znalazłem z polipropylenu (PP) zwykłe stosowane do zimnej wody  oraz stabilizowane (wewnątrz wkładka aluminiowa) mają zastosowanie głównie w instalacjach c.o. 
Pasowały by mi zgrzewane bo mam dojście do zgrzewarki.

7. Czy rura zwykła PP może być tez do ciepłej wody czy lepiej do ciepłej dać stabilizowaną.?

----------


## jaremy

Proszę pomóżcie bo zgłupiałem. Chcę kupić rurkę do ogrzewania podłogowego.
rozważam wavina i kana. na aledrogo znalazłem takie cuda. powiedzcie mi, którą byście wybrali

http://allegro.pl/rura-wavin-pex-alu...114898476.html

http://allegro.pl/rura-kan-therm-pe-...122607057.html

Podpowiedzcie bo czym więcej czytam tym jestem głupszy.

----------


## Drogba

Obie to sprawdzone marki.
Wavin tańszy wię... decyzja należy do Ciebie

----------


## jaremy

ale ponoć kan łatwiejszy w układaniu. jak to w końcu jest?

----------


## Jacekss

a co będzie łatwiejsze, że użyje się troszkę mniej siły, czy warto przepłacać ?  :wink: 
to i tak lekkie zajęcie w porównaniu do innych prac przy budowie domu  :smile:

----------


## edde

różnica jest w tym, że wavin ma jedna z warstw polietylenu sieciowaną a ten (tańszy) kan nie, zdaje się, ze kan ma też w swojej ofercie rury z PEXC i ta pewnie będzie porównywalna parametrami z wavinem a cenowo ze dwa razy droższa
wavina możesz brać śmiało, nie ma z nim zdanego problemu z układaniem

----------


## CityMatic

A ja zastosowałem Kisan -a. Rurki dedykowane do podłogówki, polskie, u mnie się sprawdziły i pewnie u wielu. Układanie dość dobre, rurki chociaż twarde; tak mi się wydawało gdy układałem je samodzielnie, ale jestem zadowolony, bo przy użyciu prostego narzędzia do wyginania(sprężyny) ułożyłem coś koło 1000mb i działa.
Pozdrawiam 

ps.
Kupowałem w krążkach po 200mb po 3zł/mb na aukcji znanego portalu.Jeden obwód 100m "wykręciłem z białej (ta sama firma oferuje również białą rurkę tego typu).

----------


## 1950

Wavin też polski, robiony w Strzelinie, tak samo zresztą jak Tece

----------


## mar1973

> Proszę pomóżcie bo zgłupiałem. Chcę kupić rurkę do ogrzewania podłogowego.
> rozważam wavina i kana. na aledrogo znalazłem takie cuda. powiedzcie mi, którą byście wybrali
> 
> http://allegro.pl/rura-wavin-pex-alu...114898476.html
> 
> http://allegro.pl/rura-kan-therm-pe-...122607057.html
> 
> Podpowiedzcie bo czym więcej czytam tym jestem głupszy.


witam

obie stosuję, obie b. dobre

jak napisał Drogba:

Obie to sprawdzone marki.
Wavin tańszy wię... decyzja należy do Ciebie

pozdrawiam

----------


## jaro008

A co sądzicie o rurze Purmo Pert/Al/Pert ???

----------


## jaro008

Witam
mam pytanie czy do instalacji C.O. gdzie jest 100% podłogówki + dwie drabinki w łazienkach (zasilane również z rozdzielacza podłogówki) dodawaliście Inhibitor korozji ? Dodam że kotłownia to kocioł gazowy + kominek z płaszczem wodnym.

----------


## CityMatic

> ,,,do instalacji C.O. gdzie jest 100% podłogówki,,,,,, dodawaliście Inhibitor korozji ?.


Tak, bo inhibitor wiąże inne związki (nie osadza się kamień), zmienia temperaturę zamarzania wody, może i coś jeszcze ale nie wiem nie badałem wody krążącej w podłogówce  :wink:

----------


## mar1973

> Witam
> mam pytanie czy do instalacji C.O. gdzie jest 100% podłogówki + dwie drabinki w łazienkach (zasilane również z rozdzielacza podłogówki) dodawaliście Inhibitor korozji ? Dodam że kotłownia to kocioł gazowy + kominek z płaszczem wodnym.


witam

warto stosować inhibitory korozji - ja stosusję, klientom polecam ale to oni decydują, przedłuża to żywotność, niektórzy producenci kotłów gazowych piszą jakie środki należy użyć

fajny artykuł o inhibitorach korozji:
http://www.e-instalacje.pl/a/3350,inhibitory-korozji

pozdrawiam

----------


## PeZet

Zrobiłem projekt podłogówki. Z obliczeń wychodziły mi rozstawy rzędu 30cm, ale strach... strach, że za mało.
Więc przyjąłem najgorsze możliwe warunki szczelności domu, jakości okien, wentylacji i efekt jest taki.
Chałupa 120m2 podłogi
Realne zapotrz na ciepło rzędu 4,5kW
Podłogę policzyłem na jakieś 5,5kW
W sumie 500mb rury
Tz=38stC, tp=35stC 

Jakieś uwagi?

----------


## Liwko

Czym będziesz grzał?

----------


## PeZet

> Czym będziesz grzał?


Buforem. A bufor - jakimś piecem albo kominkiem. Nie mam gazu, a kotłownia na śmieciuch za mała. Może prądem. Może pompą ciepła, jak stanieją ze trzy razy.

----------


## zyzolek

> witam
> 
> warto stosować inhibitory korozji - ja stosusję, klientom polecam ale to oni decydują, przedłuża to żywotność, niektórzy producenci kotłów gazowych piszą jakie środki należy użyć
> 
> fajny artykuł o inhibitorach korozji:
> http://www.e-instalacje.pl/a/3350,inhibitory-korozji
> 
> pozdrawiam


Czy jest to potrzebne i niezbędne jak magnetyzer w aucie?
Podłogówka i tak jest w pexsie. 
Jak jest strach przed zamarznięciem instalacji można zastosować roztwór z glikolu, tak jak przy solarach.

----------


## Liwko

> Buforem. A bufor - jakimś piecem albo kominkiem. Nie mam gazu, a kotłownia na śmieciuch za mała. Może prądem. Może pompą ciepła, jak stanieją ze trzy razy.


Jak prądem czy PC, to warto rurki nieco zagęścić pamiętając o taniej taryfie.

----------


## mar1973

> Czy jest to potrzebne i niezbędne jak magnetyzer w aucie?
> Podłogówka i tak jest w pexsie. 
> Jak jest strach przed zamarznięciem instalacji można zastosować roztwór z glikolu, tak jak przy solarach.


witam

oczywiście, że można nie stosować inhibitorów korozji, można też nie wymieniać anod magnezowych, tytanowych, na końcu i tak płaci klient jak mu się coś rozszczelni,
w Niemczech prawie wszyscy mają w instalacjach "wlane" inhibitory, może ich stać na to, a może...

poza ty chyba prawie wszystkie "glikole" do solarów zawierają inhibitory

pozdrawiam

----------


## mar1973

> Jak prądem czy PC, to warto rurki nieco zagęścić pamiętając o taniej taryfie.


witam

zgadzam się - ale tylko "trochę" na ewentualne niedoszacowania OZC

pozdrawiam

----------


## CityMatic

> Podłogówka i tak jest w pexsie. 
> Jak jest strach przed zamarznięciem instalacji można zastosować roztwór z glikolu, tak jak przy solarach.


Rozdzielacz też jest z mosiądzu a wymiennik w piecu z miedzi, niektóre zawory ze związków cynku, a podłogówka w Pex-e, a więc wszystko z tego samego więc po co ?

Kolego jeśli pytasz to wiele osób Ci odpowiedziało, że: "stosuje" i "się stosuje". Jeśli twierdzisz, że wszystko jest to samo? Może, jeśli kupisz made in China to pewnie dużo się nie pomylisz bo nieraz mam wrażenie, że "Oni" produkują tam wszystko z tego samego.

Koncentrat inhibitora dobrej jakości  na Twoją "podłogówkę i drabinki" będzie kosztował ok 120 zł czy to dużo? Jeśli uważasz, że tak nie dawaj, jeśli stać Cię wlej i zapomnij.

----------


## PeZet

> witam
> 
> zgadzam się - ale tylko "trochę" na ewentualne niedoszacowania OZC
> 
> pozdrawiam


Liczone z zapasem i przewymiarowane o 22%! To mało? Ile wg was jest "trochę" i jak duże może być "ewentualne"? 
Z obliczeń wychodziły mi rozstawy rzędu 30cm. Przyjąłem najgorsze możliwe warunki szczelności domu, jakości okien, wentylacji i efekt jest taki.
Chałupa 120m2 podłogi

Realne zapotrz na ciepło rzędu 4500W
Podłogę policzyłem na 5600W
W sumie 500mb rury
Tz=38stC, tp=35stC

max przepływ 1,7l/min
max prędkość przepływu 0,22 m/s

----------


## Liwko

Co to jest to tp?

----------


## asolt

> Co to jest to tp?


Temperatura powrotu.

----------


## malux20

pezet nie wiem czym będziesz grzał 
ale z własnego doświadczenia [123m2] wiem że  10 cm jest ok a koszt minimalny

----------


## Liwko

38 stopni to już jest dość wysoka temperatura zasilania. Będzie czuć pasy gdzie idą rurki. Załóż temperaturę zasilania w okolicach 33 stopni. U mnie tej zimy taką najwyższą zauważyłem.

----------


## zyzolek

> witam
> 
> oczywiście, że można nie stosować inhibitorów korozji, można też nie wymieniać anod magnezowych, tytanowych, na końcu i tak płaci klient jak mu się coś rozszczelni,
> *w Niemczech prawie wszyscy mają w instalacjach "wlane" inhibitory*, może ich stać na to, a może...
> 
> poza ty chyba prawie wszystkie "glikole" do solarów zawierają inhibitory
> 
> pozdrawiam


10 lat temu w Niemczech mocno były reklamowane magnetyzery do ciepłej i zimnej wody i nawet do instalacji CO. Były sprzedawane głównie w programach Teleshopingowych jako cudowne kompletne zestawy gotowe do montażu opaskowego za jedyne 199 euro i miały przynosić roczne oszczędności na poziomie 200 euro. Taki fantastyczny wynalazek. Dużo ludzi to kupowało, puki Stiftung Warentest nie zrobił niezależnej próby i stwierdził, że są do niczego.
A jakiej korozji mówimy w zamkniętych instalacjach CO z podgrzewaną wodą? Rury owszem mogą korodować, ale raczej od zewnątrz, a nie od wewnątrz. Co innego w instalacjach CWU, gdzie jest stały dopływ świeżej zimnej wody. Tam też zastosujesz inhibitory? 
Bo ja stosuje 3 filtry na przyłączu.
A te pseudo inhibitory niczym się nie różnią od zwykłych płynów do chłodnic samochodowych, które można tanio kupić w każdym supermarkecie. W samochodzie woda może zamarznąć, w instalacji CO raczej nie, chyba że będzie to niezamieszkały pustostan .

----------


## mar1973

> 10 lat temu w Niemczech mocno były reklamowane magnetyzery do ciepłej i zimnej wody i nawet do instalacji CO. Były sprzedawane głównie w programach Teleshopingowych jako cudowne kompletne zestawy gotowe do montażu opaskowego za jedyne 199 euro i miały przynosić roczne oszczędności na poziomie 200 euro. Taki fantastyczny wynalazek. Dużo ludzi to kupowało, puki Stiftung Warentest nie zrobił niezależnej próby i stwierdził, że są do niczego.
> A jakiej korozji mówimy w zamkniętych instalacjach CO z podgrzewaną wodą? Rury owszem mogą korodować, ale raczej od zewnątrz, a nie od wewnątrz. Co innego w instalacjach CWU, gdzie jest stały dopływ świeżej zimnej wody. Tam też zastosujesz inhibitory? 
> Bo ja stosuje 3 filtry na przyłączu.
> A te pseudo inhibitory niczym się nie różnią od zwykłych płynów do chłodnic samochodowych, które można tanio kupić w każdym supermarkecie. W samochodzie woda może zamarznąć, w instalacji CO raczej nie, chyba że będzie to niezamieszkały pustostan .


witam

"glikole" czy ja piszesz "płyny do chłodnic" to nie inhibitory korozji
"glikole" mają za zadanie zapobiec zamarznięciu instalacji, nie ważne czy w samochodzie, czy w domu
inhibotory korozji jak sama nazwa wskazuje przeciwdziałają korozji
poza tym "chyba" wszystkie "glikole" do solarów zawierają inhibitory - wymóg wszystkich producentów solarów

"3 filtry na przyłączu" nie zapobiegną korozji elektrochemicznej - doskonale jest to opisane w arytkule, który juz wcześnie podawałem:
http://www.e-instalacje.pl/a/3350,inhibitory-korozji

piszesz: "A jakiej korozji mówimy w zamkniętych instalacjach CO z podgrzewaną wodą? " - to skąd wiele kotłów gazowych, chyba wszystkich producentów ma problemy z wymiennikami , przeciez one cały czas pracują w systemie zamkniętym, nie znam takiego producenta, a montuje różne, dziurawe po 4-5-6-7... latach

pozdrawiam

----------


## DEZET

*mar1973* - a nie jest to problem dziurawienia wymiennnika cwu? Użytkuję piec 2f Termet już 17lat i jakoś nie chce się przedziurawić, a Ty piszesz o 4-7 latach  :wink:

----------


## mar1973

> Liczone z zapasem i przewymiarowane o 22%! To mało? Ile wg was jest "trochę" i jak duże może być "ewentualne"? 
> Z obliczeń wychodziły mi rozstawy rzędu 30cm. Przyjąłem najgorsze możliwe warunki szczelności domu, jakości okien, wentylacji i efekt jest taki.
> Chałupa 120m2 podłogi
> 
> Realne zapotrz na ciepło rzędu 4500W
> Podłogę policzyłem na 5600W
> W sumie 500mb rury
> Tz=38stC, tp=35stC
> 
> ...


witam

ja polecam klientowi zagęszczenie o 10-20% na ewentualne niedoróbki budowlańców
poza tym przy kotłach kondensacyjnych, pompa ciepła im niższy parametr w instalacji tym większa sprawność
jeśli masz przewymiarowane to chyba ok

pzodrawiam

----------


## mar1973

> *mar1973* - a nie jest to problem dziurawienia wymiennnika cwu? Użytkuję piec 2f Termet już 17lat i jakoś nie chce się przedziurawić, a Ty piszesz o 4-7 latach


witam

pisałem nie o wymienniku cwu, a o wymienniku co,
nie dalej jak w zeszłym tygodniu dedietrich po 6 latach padł, w środku po przecieciu wżery i jednia dziura, aścianka jakoś to pocieniona, a to wszystko w systemie zamknietym, to tylko przykład, w innych kotłach podobnie

wymieniam instalacje co, instalacje zamknięte, a ścianki rurek Cu demontowanych nie mają już 1mm (a grzejniki stalowe - nie alu)

kiedyś wszystko robili jakieś "lepsze", u babci termet łazienkowy piecyk chodzi już chyba 30 lat i wszystko ok, ale wymiennik jakiś taki b.gruby :big lol: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## zyzolek

> *mar1973* - a nie jest to problem dziurawienia wymiennnika cwu? Użytkuję piec 2f Termet już 17lat i jakoś nie chce się przedziurawić, a Ty piszesz o 4-7 latach


DEZET, wystarczy zrobić dobry marketing i nagle powstaje złoty środek na wszystko. Tak jak uszlachetniacze do paliwa, oleju silnikowego i chłodnic co w fantastyczny sposób zmniejszają zużycie paliwa do 10%, a równocześnie zwiększają moc silnika do 20% :wink:  Czy ktoś jeszcze wierzy w te bajki?
W zeszłym roku wymieniałem całą prawie 40 letnią instalację CO w mieszkaniu rodziców, zabytkowa kamienica poniemiecka. Ogrzewanie gazowe. Korozji rur CO nie stwierdzono, choć były wiekowe i o bardzo grubej średnicy. Co innego rury CWU i zimnej wody. Jakaś tam korozja była.

----------


## memekt

Koledzy szybkie pytanko, pex w peszlu nadaje się na odcinek pomiędzy dwiema płytami?

----------


## mar1973

> Koledzy szybkie pytanko, pex w peszlu nadaje się na odcinek pomiędzy dwiema płytami?


witam

napisz dokładniej: o jakie płyty chodzi?

pozdrawiam

----------


## szwedii

Zapewne chodzi o nacięcie wylewki w celu oddylatowania poszczególnych pól grzewczych, spoko dawaj w peszlu będzie dobrze. Pozdro

----------


## memekt

> Zapewne chodzi o nacięcie wylewki w celu oddylatowania poszczególnych pól grzewczych, spoko dawaj w peszlu będzie dobrze. Pozdro


Sorry, że nie sprecyzowałem. Tak, dokładnie o to chodzi. Pytam, bo w peszlu pex ma mniej miejsca niż w otulinie, której akurat nie miałem pod ręką.

Robiliście próbę ciśnieniową dla podłogówki? W teorii pex nigdzie się nie łączy to raczej próba jest zbędna ale jak rura będzie gdzieś fabrycznie wadliwa...

----------


## CityMatic

> Sorry, że nie sprecyzowałem. Tak, dokładnie o to chodzi. Pytam, bo w peszlu pex ma mniej miejsca niż w otulinie, której akurat nie miałem pod ręką.
> 
> Robiliście próbę ciśnieniową dla podłogówki? W teorii pex nigdzie się nie łączy to raczej próba jest zbędna ale jak rura będzie gdzieś fabrycznie wadliwa...


Ja robiłem ponieważ później została ona pokryta posadzką z "mixo-kreta" wtedy(pod ciśnieniem (5 bar - w moim przypadku) jest bardziej odporna na zgniecenie czy uszkodzenie, a jeśli takowe powstanie podczas tych prac od razu będzie widoczne.Dodatkowo podłączyłem manometr kontrolny i obserwowałem ciśnienie podczas zalania i podczas schnięcia  :wink:

----------


## memekt

> Ja robiłem ponieważ później została ona pokryta posadzką z "mixo-kreta" wtedy(pod ciśnieniem (5 bar - w moim przypadku) jest bardziej odporna na zgniecenie czy uszkodzenie, a jeśli takowe powstanie podczas tych prac od razu będzie widoczne.Dodatkowo podłączyłem manometr kontrolny i obserwowałem ciśnienie podczas zalania i podczas schnięcia


Muszę Ci przyznać, że to całkiem niezły pomysł, chyba też tak zrobię.

Dzięki i pozdrawiam,
memekt

----------


## mar1973

> Sorry, że nie sprecyzowałem. Tak, dokładnie o to chodzi. Pytam, bo w peszlu pex ma mniej miejsca niż w otulinie, której akurat nie miałem pod ręką.
> 
> Robiliście próbę ciśnieniową dla podłogówki? W teorii pex nigdzie się nie łączy to raczej próba jest zbędna ale jak rura będzie gdzieś fabrycznie wadliwa...


witam

dawaj rurę w peszlu będzie dobrze
próba ciśnieniowa - rób koniecznie, ja podłogówki robię średnio raz na tydzień i parę razy nastapiło rozerwanie rury, nawet "dobrą" rurę (wavin) można zarysować oczywiście przypadkowo 

pozdrawiam

----------


## memekt

> witam
> 
> dawaj rurę w peszlu będzie dobrze
> próba ciśnieniowa - rób koniecznie, ja podłogówki robię średnio raz na tydzień i parę razy nastapiło rozerwanie rury, nawet "dobrą" rurę (wavin) można zarysować oczywiście przypadkowo 
> 
> pozdrawiam


A przy jakim ciśnieniu robisz próbę, kolega CityMatic robil przy 5 atmosferach, czy to nie za dużo? W końcu u mnie będzie układ otwarty.

----------


## mar1973

> A przy jakim ciśnieniu robisz próbę, kolega CityMatic robil przy 5 atmosferach, czy to nie za dużo? W końcu u mnie będzie układ otwarty.


witam

czasami 4 atmosfery, czasami 5, czasami 6

zawsze tak jak jest w projekcie, zwykle pisze tam - maksymalne ciśnienie robocze + 2 atmosfery, jadnakże nie mniej niż np. 4 atmosfery
(minimalne ciśnienie próbne = ciśnienie robocze + 0,2 MPa nie mniej niż 0,4MPa)

Np jak robię na Wavinie Tigris Alupex robię zgodnie z wymogamo Wavina:
"Przed zabetonowaniem rur instalację należy poddać próbie
szczelności przy ciśnieniu 0,6 MPa w ciągu 24 godzin."

U ciebie bym zrobił, jeżeli producent rur nie pisze o tym: maksymalne robocze + 2 atmosfery
sprawdź, czy rury mogą pracować w ssytemie otwartym, kiedyś się z takimi spotkałem, nie pamiętam jakie to były

Pozdrawiam

----------


## PeZet

> (...)
> sprawdź, czy rury mogą pracować w ssytemie otwartym, kiedyś się z takimi spotkałem, nie pamiętam jakie to były


Gdyby rury nie mogły pracować w systemie otwartym, to chyba w specyfikacji byłby podany przedział ciśnień w jakim mają pracować... tak sądzę, o ile piszesz o układzie otwartym, bo może "system otwarty" i "układ otwarty" to dwie różne sprawy.

----------


## mar1973

> Gdyby rury nie mogły pracować w systemie otwartym, to chyba w specyfikacji byłby podany przedział ciśnień w jakim mają pracować... tak sądzę, o ile piszesz o układzie otwartym, bo może "system otwarty" i "układ otwarty" to dwie różne sprawy.


witam

nie dokońca rozumię o czym piszesz

pozdrawiam

----------


## bajcik

Jak byście zrobili ogrzewanie w garażu kwadratowym gdzie na środku jest kanał?



Zasilanie gdzieś od prawej.

----------


## Liwko

Nie robiłbym. Tylko nie dawaj ocieplenia pod nogami  :wink: 
No chyba, że będziesz tam często grzebał...

----------


## bajcik

Garaż to bardziej ogrzewany warsztat z miejscem na auto (nie mylić z "dupowozem"). Do dłubania. W całym domu podłogówka, i tutaj też bym chciał.
Myślę tylko czy ma to być jedna płyta, czy dwie z dylatacjami w osi kanału. Może jedna, ale zazbrojona siatką. Krawędź kanału wykończyłbym kontownikiem z "wąsami" zbrojącymi. Co do pętli to pomysłu nie mam.

----------


## mar1973

> Garaż to bardziej ogrzewany warsztat z miejscem na auto (nie mylić z "dupowozem"). Do dłubania. W całym domu podłogówka, i tutaj też bym chciał.
> Myślę tylko czy ma to być jedna płyta, czy dwie z dylatacjami w osi kanału. Może jedna, ale zazbrojona siatką. Krawędź kanału wykończyłbym kontownikiem z "wąsami" zbrojącymi. Co do pętli to pomysłu nie mam.


witam

jeżeli już chcesz zrobic podłogówke w garażu to koniecznie - zrób dylatacje w osi kanału i zazbrój "porządnie"!!!

----------


## niron

Witam,

Co sadzicie o produktach firmy KAN?
Mój instalator na nich pracuje, więc szukam opinii.

----------


## dembi

> Co sadzicie o produktach firmy KAN?


Dobre są ... i polskie.

----------


## DEZET

> Nie robiłbym. Tylko nie dawaj ocieplenia pod nogami 
> No chyba, że będziesz tam często grzebał...


Tak się zastanawiam- czy rzeczywiście to "ciepełko" z ziemi wyjdzie do garażu? Teraz mam nieocieplony garaż i tyle, że śnieg nie zasypuje auta- zimno i woda w zimie zamarza, ba nawet w bagażniku samochodu zamarzł płyn do mycia szyb (nie do spryskiwacza).

----------


## mar1973

> Witam,
> 
> Co sadzicie o produktach firmy KAN?
> Mój instalator na nich pracuje, więc szukam opinii.


witam

polecam KANa, ja na nim robię
relatywnie drogi ale b. dobry

pozdrawiam

----------


## mar1973

> Tak się zastanawiam- czy rzeczywiście to "ciepełko" z ziemi wyjdzie do garażu? Teraz mam nieocieplony garaż i tyle, że śnieg nie zasypuje auta- zimno i woda w zimie zamarza, ba nawet w bagażniku samochodu zamarzł płyn do mycia szyb (nie do spryskiwacza).


witam

jeżeli chcesz zrobić ogrzewanie w garażu to koniecznie ocieplenie!!!
jezeli nie będziesz go ogrzewał to nie rób ocieplenia pod posadzką - troszeczkę "ciepełka" z ziemi będziesz miał

pozdrawiam

----------


## gentoonx

> witam
> 
> polecam KANa, ja na nim robię
> relatywnie drogi ale b. dobry
> 
> pozdrawiam


No daj spokój  :smile: 

Ja robię głównie, a właściwie ostatnio tylko REHAU-em, to co ja ma powiedzieć?

Relatywnie sakramencko drogi ale super dobry  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

> witam
> 
> jeżeli chcesz zrobić ogrzewanie w garażu to koniecznie ocieplenie!!!
> jezeli nie będziesz go ogrzewał to nie rób ocieplenia pod posadzką - troszeczkę "ciepełka" z ziemi będziesz miał
> 
> pozdrawiam


Moje dotychczasowe korzystanie z garażu wcale na uzyski ciepła nie wskazuje :sad:  Może zależne jest to od ocieplenia ścian i stropu? Ja nie mam ocieplenia- ściany z cegły i deskowany dach z papą. Tu jest pies pogrzebany?

----------


## gentoonx

> Moje dotychczasowe korzystanie z garażu wcale na uzyski ciepła nie wskazuje Może zależne jest to od ocieplenia ścian i stropu? Ja nie mam ocieplenia- ściany z cegły i deskowany dach z papą. Tu jest pies pogrzebany?


masz zyski, masz - tylko nie takie coby pokryły straty w większej ilości % jak 10   :wink:

----------


## andriuss

> Garaż to bardziej ogrzewany warsztat z miejscem na auto (nie mylić z "dupowozem"). Do dłubania. W całym domu podłogówka, i tutaj też bym chciał.


Poczytaj sobie o ogrzewaniu warsztatów promiennikami podczerwieni. Moim zdaniem naprawdę niewarto ogrzewać tego garażu przez całą zimę, bo w praktyce tego majsterkowania wyjdzie 4 godziny tygodniowo.

----------


## bajcik

Dzięki za rady dot podłogówki w garażu.
Andriuss - zastanawiam się czy oszczędność po zamontowaniu promienników byłaby mierzalka - grzanie tego prądem zamiast buforem, dodatkowo wychładzanie sąsiednich pomieszczeń które trzebaby mocniej dogrzać. Może do 4h/tygodniowo uda się zejść, tylko wczorajszego dnia siedziałęm z 10 godzin  :smile: 


Mam jeszcze 2 pytania dot. rurek, bo mi ten detal umknął:
1. czy jest jeden rozmiar rurek czy są różne? Jeśli różne to całe rozdzielacze trzeba kupować odpowiednie, czy same jakieś końcówki?
2. czy rurki z rozdzielacza "podłogówkowego" do grzejników drabinkowych-ręcznikowych prowadzić tymi samymi rurkamI?

----------


## cruz

> Dzięki za rady dot podłogówki w garażu.
> Andriuss - zastanawiam się czy oszczędność po zamontowaniu promienników byłaby mierzalka - grzanie tego prądem zamiast buforem, dodatkowo wychładzanie sąsiednich pomieszczeń które trzebaby mocniej dogrzać. Może do 4h/tygodniowo uda się zejść, tylko wczorajszego dnia siedziałęm z 10 godzin


Jak zamierzasz garażować samochodem w domu to masz dylemat. A wystarczyło wybudować dom dla siebie a garaż dla samochodu/ów.
Się wszyscy naoglądali Top Gear jak to ludzie ferrari w domu garażują i teraz wszyscy to naśladują.

----------


## mar1973

> No daj spokój 
> 
> Ja robię głównie, a właściwie ostatnio tylko REHAU-em, to co ja ma powiedzieć?
> 
> Relatywnie sakramencko drogi ale super dobry


witam

ci.......

nie mów głośno o tym, że "coś takiego" proponujesz i montujesz, bo napiszą, że jesteś oszust, złodziej, naciągacz, itp...
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...pa+ciep%C5%82a
od postu 23989

pozdrawiam

----------


## bajcik

> Jak zamierzasz garażować samochodem w domu to masz dylemat. A wystarczyło wybudować dom dla siebie a garaż dla samochodu/ów.


Raczej większy wybór niż dylemat. Z założenia domek miał mieć ogrzewany garaż do dłubaniai to założenie realizuję. Wcześniej latami majsterkowałem w zimnicy, więc więm czego mi trzeba.





> Się wszyscy naoglądali Top Gear jak to ludzie ferrari w domu garażują i teraz wszyscy to naśladują.


Wszyscy mają ferrari w domu??  :jaw drop: 
Ja nie mam. A od TG wolę "Fani czterech kółek".

----------


## mar1973

> Moje dotychczasowe korzystanie z garażu wcale na uzyski ciepła nie wskazuje Może zależne jest to od ocieplenia ścian i stropu? Ja nie mam ocieplenia- ściany z cegły i deskowany dach z papą. Tu jest pies pogrzebany?


witam

zyski są - tylko że są trfonione przez brak ocieplenia
najlepiej jak chcesz grzać to zafunduj sobie promienniki podczerwienie lub nagrzewce, bo niewarto grzać przez całą zimę (tak jak pisze ANDRIUSS)

pozdrawiam

----------


## mar1973

> Dzięki za rady dot podłogówki w garażu.
> Andriuss - zastanawiam się czy oszczędność po zamontowaniu promienników byłaby mierzalka - grzanie tego prądem zamiast buforem, dodatkowo wychładzanie sąsiednich pomieszczeń które trzebaby mocniej dogrzać. Może do 4h/tygodniowo uda się zejść, tylko wczorajszego dnia siedziałęm z 10 godzin 
> 
> 
> Mam jeszcze 2 pytania dot. rurek, bo mi ten detal umknął:
> 1. czy jest jeden rozmiar rurek czy są różne? Jeśli różne to całe rozdzielacze trzeba kupować odpowiednie, czy same jakieś końcówki?
> 2. czy rurki z rozdzielacza "podłogówkowego" do grzejników drabinkowych-ręcznikowych prowadzić tymi samymi rurkamI?


witam

rurki są różne, rozmiary też
ale najczęściej montuje się rury wielowarstwowe, np. PEX fi 16x2 (Wavin, Kan, Perfexim i wiele innych)
do grzejników poprowadź te same rurki
do rozdzielaczy musisz dokupić śrubunki do rur wielowarstwowych (niektóre rozdzielacze mają już śrubunki w komplecie)

pozdrawiam

----------


## niron

Panowie amatorskie pytanie ale muszę je zadać.
Jeśli chcę podłogówkę po całości, to rozumie że drabinki w łazienkach też mogę zasilić z tego samego obiegu?
I nie potrzebuję w tym wypadku mieszacza w całej instalacji?

----------


## mar1973

> Panowie amatorskie pytanie ale muszę je zadać.
> Jeśli chcę podłogówkę po całości, to rozumie że drabinki w łazienkach też mogę zasilić z tego samego obiegu?
> I nie potrzebuję w tym wypadku mieszacza w całej instalacji?


witam

oczywiście, że nie potrzebujesz ale przy założeniu, że twoje źródło ciepła będzie "puszczało" na instalację wodę o odpowiedniej temperaturze (potrzebny niski parametr)

musisz wiedzieć, że na grzejnikach też bedą niskie temperatury (ale to nie jest problem, ręczniki wysuszysz)

czym zamierzasz grzać?

pozdrawiam

----------


## niron

Grzanie gazem. Ma być kondensat.
Póki co nastawiam się na Viessmann Vitodens 200.
Do drabinek w łazienkach planuje grzałki elek. dorzucić.

----------


## krzysztof5426

> witam
> 
> ci.......
> 
> nie mów głośno o tym, że "coś takiego" proponujesz i montujesz, bo napiszą, że jesteś oszust, złodziej, naciągacz, itp...
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...pa+ciep%C5%82a
> od postu 23989
> 
> pozdrawiam


No !  Nie tak bardzo wszyscy .         ...tylko niektórzy.

----------


## gentoonx

> witam
> 
> ale najczęściej montuje się rury wielowarstwowe, np. PEX fi 16x2 (Wavin, Kan, Perfexim i wiele innych)


Nie zciemniaj, akurat PEX to nie jest rura wielowarstwowa, Pex-AL-Pex, lub Pert-AL-Pert to są wielowarstwowe i z dobrym PEX'em mają niewiele wspólnego

----------


## cieszynianka

> Witam,
> 
> Co sadzicie o produktach firmy KAN?
> Mój instalator na nich pracuje, więc szukam opinii.


U nas wszystko z tej firmy, trzy lata działa bez zarzutu  :yes:

----------


## mar1973

> Grzanie gazem. Ma być kondensat.
> Póki co nastawiam się na Viessmann Vitodens 200.
> Do drabinek w łazienkach planuje grzałki elek. dorzucić.


witam

jak duży budynek masz do ogrzania? jakie zapotrzebowanie na ciepło?
minimalna moc cieplna moc cieplna to 4,8kW dla parametrów podłogówki

pozdrawiam

----------


## mar1973

> U nas wszystko z tej firmy, trzy lata działa bez zarzutu


witam

b. dobre
nie miałem jeszcze z ich produktami żadnych problemów (znaczy się moi klienci)

pozdrawiam

----------


## mar1973

> Nie zciemniaj, akurat PEX to nie jest rura wielowarstwowa, Pex-AL-Pex, lub Pert-AL-Pert to są wielowarstwowe i z dobrym PEX'em mają niewiele wspólnego


witam

oczywiście miałem na mysli *rury wielowarstwowe PEX-AL-PEX i PEX-AL-PE*

pozdrawiam

----------


## PeZet

Policzyłem wsio co trzeba i wychodzą rozstawy 25 - 30cm.
Pytania mam. 

1. Skoro w układzie otwartym rotametry nic Wam nie pokazują, to czy mam kupić belkę z rotametrami czy bez? Po kija mi rotametry co nic nie pokażą...

2. Mam do ułożenia 6 pętli na parterze i 5 pętli na poddaszu. Najdłuższa pętla poddasza ma 64m wraz z transferem. Czy dać dwa rozdzielacze 6obw dół i 5 obw góra czy robić jeden rozdzielacz 11-obwodowy na całość? Długości pętli poddasza wzrosłyby o jakieś 6m... No i kwestia izolacji transferów. Co z odpowietrzeniem góry?

3. Skoro grzanie z parteru dogrzewa poddasze, to jak to ma się do obliczeniowego rozstawu rur? 

4. I generalnie: czy jest ktoś, kto położył rury zgodnie z wyliczeniami? i czy jest ktoś, kto ma za mało rur?

----------


## gentoonx

przelicz jeszcze raz. rozstaw powyżej 20cm wszystko to zero komfortu, a jak bedziesz musiał nie daj panie jak zeszłej zimy przy -32stC podnieść temp. zasilania to sie zamęczysz ze skakaniem z nogi na nogę. pamiętaj o strefach brzegowych

----------


## o_c

PeZet buduje dom  6-5-4 litrowy, a nie bude z blachy falistej, że się tak wtrącę.

----------


## Liwko

> PeZet buduje dom  6-5-4 litrowy, a nie bude z blachy falistej, że się tak wtrącę.


To niech zasila gęściej położone rurki niższą temperaturą. Komfort tylko na tym zyska.

----------


## gentoonx

> PeZet buduje dom  6-5-4 litrowy, a nie bude z blachy falistej, że się tak wtrącę.


Nie chcę cię zmartwić, ale to jeszcze gorzej. Doucz się trochę
a idąc twoim tokiem rozumowania i mniej litrowy tym przy 25-30 cm coraz gorzej

----------


## cruz

> PeZet buduje dom  6-5-4 litrowy, a nie bude z blachy falistej, że się tak wtrącę.


Buduje 6 lub 5 lub 4 litrowy? Bo to chyba trochę różne domy. O różnych zapotrzebowaniach na ciepło.
Sam buduje?
Ten co buduje to zbudował już dom który te 4 lity ma?

----------


## mar1973

> Policzyłem wsio co trzeba i wychodzą rozstawy 25 - 30cm.
> Pytania mam. 
> 
> 1. Skoro w układzie otwartym rotametry nic Wam nie pokazują, to czy mam kupić belkę z rotametrami czy bez? Po kija mi rotametry co nic nie pokażą...
> 
> 2. Mam do ułożenia 6 pętli na parterze i 5 pętli na poddaszu. Najdłuższa pętla poddasza ma 64m wraz z transferem. Czy dać dwa rozdzielacze 6obw dół i 5 obw góra czy robić jeden rozdzielacz 11-obwodowy na całość? Długości pętli poddasza wzrosłyby o jakieś 6m... No i kwestia izolacji transferów. Co z odpowietrzeniem góry?
> 
> 3. Skoro grzanie z parteru dogrzewa poddasze, to jak to ma się do obliczeniowego rozstawu rur? 
> 
> 4. I generalnie: czy jest ktoś, kto położył rury zgodnie z wyliczeniami? i czy jest ktoś, kto ma za mało rur?


witam

ad 1) 
w układzie otwartym rotametry wskazują przepływ!!! 
w piątek montowaliśmy u klienta i pokazują - nic szczególnego, tylko rotametry winne być dobrane do przepływu, który jest w danej instalacji

ad 2) 
daj 2 rozdzielacze na dole i na górze
nie będziesz miał problemów z odpowietrzeniem góry!!!
wyregulujesz przepływy bezproblemowo

jezeli z wyliczeń wynika 25-30cm to rób zgodnie z wyliczeniami, nie zapomnij tylko o zagęszczeniu w strefach brzegowych
jeżeli zagęścisz rury to będziesz mógł puszczać w rury wodę o niższej temperaturze, korzystne gdy grzeje się kondensatem lub pompą ciepła

pozdrawiam

----------


## bajcik

Jest gdzieś jakiś przewodnik dot rodzajów rur? Żeby zdefiniował wszelkie skróty PEX, ALUPEX, PE-RT itd.

Czy dobrze mi się wydaje że ta rura nie jest wielowarstwowa, albo przynajmniej nie ma aluminium? To dobrze czy źle?  :smile: 
http://pl.kan-therm.com/upload/IR5_KAN_3.pdf

----------


## gentoonx

bajcik, po kiego licha ci skróty?

a odnośnie rury - skoro przeznaczona do płaszczyznowych (czyli z warstwą antydyfuzyjną), to co za różnica czy ma czy nie ma aluminium? nie będziesz chyba zdzierał i na złom zanosił?  :Lol:

----------


## mar1973

> Jest gdzieś jakiś przewodnik dot rodzajów rur? Żeby zdefiniował wszelkie skróty PEX, ALUPEX, PE-RT itd.
> 
> Czy dobrze mi się wydaje że ta rura nie jest wielowarstwowa, albo przynajmniej nie ma aluminium? To dobrze czy źle? 
> http://pl.kan-therm.com/upload/IR5_KAN_3.pdf



witam

dobrze ci się wydaje
ale jak będziesz ją używał do podłogówki to się idealnie nadaje

pozdrawiam

----------


## _artur_

proszę o szybką pomoc.. muszę kupic w tym tygodniu rurki do podłogówki do zatopienia w płycie fundamentowej - nie chcę badziewia z marketu.. możecie poratować linkiem do alle albo jakiegoś zaufanego sklepu internetowego?

----------


## Liwko

> proszę o szybką pomoc.. muszę kupic w tym tygodniu rurki do podłogówki do zatopienia w płycie fundamentowej - nie chcę badziewia z marketu.. możecie poratować linkiem do alle albo jakiegoś zaufanego sklepu internetowego?


Pierwsza z brzegu
http://allegro.pl/wavin-rura-fi16-pe...199336126.html

----------


## majschi

również polecam wavin
dobry Polski produkt

----------


## PeZet

Pytanie mam o odpowietrzniki na rozdzielaczach.
Czy one działają w układzie otwartym???
W gotowych rozdzielaczach - z rotametrami i zaworami - montują odpowietrznik automatyczny.




> Buduje 6 lub 5 lub 4 litrowy? Bo to chyba trochę różne domy. O różnych zapotrzebowaniach na ciepło.


Z liczeniem w OZC jest ten problem, że jest tam kilka zmiennych, które diametralnie potrafią zmienić Q domu:
- stopień osłonięcia domu (drzewa, brak drzew, trochę drzew. WTF?
- stopień szczelności (4? A może 7? Średnio szczelny? Bardzo szczelny?) Nie mam zamiaru zamawiać badań, a nie wiem czy uszczelki w drzwiach są dobre czy kiepskie (!!!).
- rekuperacja czy grawitacja. Jak liczę z rekuperacją, to czasem wychodzi większe zapotrzebowanie niż z went.grawit.
- sprawność rekuperatora. Nie znam. Ostatnio poważnie myślę o Lunie. Ale zanim ją zainstaluję, to już będę mieszkał. Mam komin.

Z takich pierdół wynika rozrzut.

Jak narazie, zakupiłem 500m rury na całość - około 125 m2 parteru z poddaszem.

----------


## kater-acme

masz rację, nie warto wydawać 300 zł na OZC, lepiej samemu spędzić kilka dni i ostatecznie nie być pewnym wyniku  :smile:

----------


## bajcik

zrobić samemu i być świadomym niepewności wyniku czy zapłacić i być nieświadomym możliwego rozrzutu  :smile:

----------


## autorus

Pisałem już o tym w innym temacie ale ten wydaje mi się odpowiedniejszy.

Konkretnie.  nierówność podłogi a montaż podłogówki?

Jaki to ma wpływ i jakiego rzędu może być ta nierówność czy to w ogóle ma znaczenie?  Nie będę dawał żadnego styropianu tylko rurki na listwy plastikowe i do podłogi. Potem będzie mixokret.

----------


## zyzolek

Nie ma to żadnego znaczenia. Wyrówna się mixokretem.

----------


## autorus

Podłogę wiem ale jeśli rurki w jednej pętli będą na rożnych wysokościach to czy nie będzie problemu z np odpowietrzeniem ich? Rożnica może nawet sięgać 5cm, no może przesadzam.

----------


## Jacekss

przy takich różnicach nie powinno być problemu, jak będziesz odpowietrzał to rób to po 1 obwodzie po kolei i będzie git  :smile:

----------


## mar1973

> Podłogę wiem ale jeśli rurki w jednej pętli będą na rożnych wysokościach to czy nie będzie problemu z np odpowietrzeniem ich? Rożnica może nawet sięgać 5cm, no może przesadzam.


witam

zrób jak pisze Jacekss i będzie ok

raz układałem układłem u klienta, było podobnie, i odpowietrznie zostało wykonane bezproblemowo, działa już 3 lata

pozdrawiam

----------


## mar1973

> Pytanie mam o odpowietrzniki na rozdzielaczach.
> Czy one działają w układzie otwartym???
> W gotowych rozdzielaczach - z rotametrami i zaworami - montują odpowietrznik automatyczny.
> 
> 
> 
> Z liczeniem w OZC jest ten problem, że jest tam kilka zmiennych, które diametralnie potrafią zmienić Q domu:
> - stopień osłonięcia domu (drzewa, brak drzew, trochę drzew. WTF?
> - stopień szczelności (4? A może 7? Średnio szczelny? Bardzo szczelny?) Nie mam zamiaru zamawiać badań, a nie wiem czy uszczelki w drzwiach są dobre czy kiepskie (!!!).
> ...


witam

odpowietrzniki automatycznedziałają w układach otwartych i zamkniętych

zleć wykonanie OZC fachowcowi, zminimalizujesz ryzyko błędu, wielu moich klientów próbowało zrobić samemu,  i w końcu zleciło specjalistom

pozdrawiam

----------


## autorus

dzieki, bo już myślałem ze będę musiał równać podłogi a to byłoby niezły koszmar. Także finansowy.

----------


## PeZet

> witam
> 
> odpowietrzniki automatycznedziałają w układach otwartych i zamkniętych
> 
> zleć wykonanie OZC fachowcowi, zminimalizujesz ryzyko błędu, wielu moich klientów próbowało zrobić samemu,  i w końcu zleciło specjalistom
> 
> pozdrawiam


Za pierwszą część wypowiedzi - dzięki, pomogłeś.

Za drugą część wypowiedzi masz u mnie order i tytuł Miszcza Świata - zważywszy na tytuł wątku, czyli "PODŁOGÓWKA samemu - jak uniknąć błędów?"
Pozdrawiam wszystkich fachowców serdecznie.

----------


## o_c

PeZet bo samoroby to druciarze i partacze, a tylko fachowcy umieją dobrze :bash:

----------


## kater-acme

Nikt tego nie powiedział więc daruj sobie; odwracanie kota ogonem niczego nie udowadnia. No ale skoro panowie jesteście tacy pro, to tylko pogratulować  :smile:

----------


## autorus

IMO koszt OZC jest na tyle niski ze nie warto robić go samemu. No chyba, że dla sprawdzenia  :smile:

----------


## kater-acme

jako hobby to jeszcze ok, ale jako małemu prywaciarzowi, który zarobi tyle, ile zrobi, i który nie ma płatnego urlopu itd., to poświęcanie kilku-nastu dni (by tylko!) na jako takie rozkminienie tematyki OZC i softu do tego, jest dla mnie (osobiście) absurdem; na OZC jestem w stanie zapracować w nieporównywalnie krótszym czasie; ba, nawet jak mi po łbie chodzić będzie problem tego, czy ktoś to dobrze obliczył, to za kolejne (marne) 300 zł zlecę to jeszcze jakiejś innej firmie;
ale spoko, niech każdy w sumie robi jak uważa  :smile:

----------


## bajcik

Zamierzam sterować temperaturą zasilania za pomocą zestawu:

1. zawór 3d: http://allegro.pl/zawor-mieszajacy-3...212327470.html
2. siłownik: http://allegro.pl/silownik-zaworu-mi...212329098.html
3. własny sterownik.

Pytanie mam dot siłownika - co oznacza "Kąt obrotu: 90 Stopni, nieregulowany"?

----------


## RadziejS

Dawno nie zaglądam na FM, ale tak mnie jakoś tknęło, żeby odszukać swój wątek. Po 3 latach od wprowadzenia mogę tylko powiedzieć, że samodzielnie wykonana podłogówka sprawdza się znakomicie. Zapomniałem, że mam jakieś ogrzewanie, cały rok mam sterownik pogodowy ustawiony na 20,5-21 stopni i tak jest. W ciągu tych 3 lat nie odnalazłem żadnych wad. Dodam, że mam system najprostszy z możliwych, tylko OP, bez mieszaczy, sterowników, termostatów w wylewkach ani nic z tych rzeczy. Sądzę, że to może być również powodem mojego zadowolenia i braku problemów. Zużycie gazu również super. 

Pozdrawiam i polecam  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> Dawno nie zaglądam na FM, ale tak mnie jakoś tknęło, żeby odszukać swój wątek. Po 3 latach od wprowadzenia mogę tylko powiedzieć, że samodzielnie wykonana podłogówka sprawdza się znakomicie. Zapomniałem, że mam jakieś ogrzewanie, cały rok mam sterownik pogodowy ustawiony na 20,5-21 stopni i tak jest. W ciągu tych 3 lat nie odnalazłem żadnych wad. Dodam, że mam system najprostszy z możliwych, tylko OP, bez mieszaczy, sterowników, termostatów w wylewkach ani nic z tych rzeczy. Sądzę, że to może być również powodem mojego zadowolenia i braku problemów. Zużycie gazu również super. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam i polecam


Weź tam to napisz

----------


## RadziejS

Hej Liwko, napisałem. Nawet nieco więcej  :wink: . Pozdrawiam

----------


## Ceslav

Witajcie znawcy tematu.
Planuje ulozyc podlogowke w moim domu, mam juz plany ulozenia petli, ale.....
na rynku jest taki ogrom materialu ,ze nie moge sobie poradzic z wyborem konkretnej rurki, PEXa.....
Czy mozecie mi podpowiedziec co warto kupic?
Szukam poprostu rekomendacji, aby material mnie nie zawiod i spelnil swoje zadanie.
Budzet jest otwarty jak we wszystkim , ale zawsze staram sie wybrac przemyslanie.
Tym razem nie jest latwo.
Z góry dziekuje za podpowiedzi.

----------


## CityMatic

> Szukam poprostu rekomendacji, aby material mnie nie zawiod i spelnil swoje zadanie.


Wystarczy cofnąć się o parę postów wstecz do #4501 ma kolega całą odpowiedz = więc nie szukał !

----------


## _artur_

w hurtownimwavina nie mieli to kupiłem Kan, też całkiem zgrabne, jutro jak padać nie bedzie to ukladanie więc zobaczymy

----------


## Ceslav

Juz doczytalem, ze rekomendacje KUPOWAC mozna wystawic firma WAVIN, KAN lub HERTZ.
Aukcji z tymi Pex'ami pod dostatkiem.
Dziekuje za cyne.

----------


## [email protected]

Witam
Również będę robił podłogówkę i instalkę własnymi siłami - tylko kocioł kondensacyjny 1F + zasobnik podłączy instalator.
W sumie 3 rozdzielacze zasilane bezpośrednio z kotła na jego pompce.
Dwa rozdzielacze do podłogówki, jeden do grzejników zasilany temp. jak podłogówka.
Wszystko wyreguluję na rozdzielaczach. Instalacja jak najprostsza.

Mam szybkie pytanie.
Od kotła będzie szło 6 rur z tworzywa PE stabilizowanego 32mm (3 pary zasilanie i powrót) do tych 3 rozdzielaczy.
*To od kotła jak rozdziela się fachowo na 3 rodzielacze docelowe - poprzez rozdzielacz z 3 wyjściami czy trójnikami na Pe to zrobić?*

----------


## mar1973

> Witam
> Również będę robił podłogówkę i instalkę własnymi siłami - tylko kocioł kondensacyjny 1F + zasobnik podłączy instalator.
> W sumie 3 rozdzielacze zasilane bezpośrednio z kotła na jego pompce.
> Dwa rozdzielacze do podłogówki, jeden do grzejników zasilany temp. jak podłogówka.
> Wszystko wyreguluję na rozdzielaczach. Instalacja jak najprostsza.
> 
> Mam szybkie pytanie.
> Od kotła będzie szło 6 rur z tworzywa PE stabilizowanego 32mm (3 pary zasilanie i powrót) do tych 3 rozdzielaczy.
> *To od kotła jak rozdziela się fachowo na 3 rodzielacze docelowe - poprzez rozdzielacz z 3 wyjściami czy trójnikami na Pe to zrobić?*


witam

sprawdź (policz). czy pompa w kotle ma odpowiednie parametry 

możesz uzyć gotowego rozdzielacza lub zrobić sobie go samemu z trójników (ja wykonuje samemu)

pozdrawiam

----------


## [email protected]

> witam
> 
> sprawdź (policz). czy pompa w kotle ma odpowiednie parametry 
> 
> możesz uzyć gotowego rozdzielacza lub zrobić sobie go samemu z trójników (ja wykonuje samemu)
> 
> pozdrawiam


Pompka pociąga u ludków 1200-1400mb podłogówki ale oczywiście sprawdzę i policzę.

Czy ten rozdzielacz główny do 3 obiegów zasilania i powrotu lokalizować gdzieś centralnie miedzy trzema docelowymi rozdzielaczami tak aby od niego do każdego z nich było mniej więcej równo odległością - czy może być przy samym kotle ?

Czy ten trójnik robiony ma być zbudowany jak wersja 1 czy 2 ?

----------


## mar1973

> Pompka pociąga u ludków 1200-1400mb podłogówki ale oczywiście sprawdzę i policzę.
> 
> Czy ten rozdzielacz główny do 3 obiegów zasilania i powrotu lokalizować gdzieś centralnie miedzy trzema docelowymi rozdzielaczami tak aby od niego do każdego z nich było mniej więcej równo odległością - czy może być przy samym kotle ?
> 
> Czy ten trójnik robiony ma być zbudowany jak wersja 1 czy 2 ?


witam

zrób jak ci pasuje, wyregulujesz przepływy na rozdzielaczach, pewnie będziesz miał rotametry, ja montuję rozdzielacze zawsze z rotametrami

pozdrawiam

----------


## [email protected]

> witam
> 
> zrób jak ci pasuje, wyregulujesz przepływy na rozdzielaczach, pewnie będziesz miał rotametry, ja montuję rozdzielacze zawsze z rotametrami
> 
> pozdrawiam


Dzięki, znaczy nie ma to wpływu na przepływy.

----------


## PeZet

Uff... przebrnąłem przez cały wątek, razem z awanturą o nic.
Mpoplaw, Liwko, Mar1973, dzięki za cenne uwagi  :smile: 

Skrót całego wątku:
- pompa ma zasysać wodę
- warto dać filtr
- rotametry pokazują, choć nie zawsze.
- odpowietrznik automatyczny działa i w układzie otwartym i zamkniętym
- czy rurki dawać gęsto czy nie? Cały wątek to mielenie tego tematu. A odp: każdy rozstaw wydoli, wystarczy podnieść temp zasilania, o ile jest taka możliwość (przy pci może jej nie być)
- czy pod zasialnie pci dawać gęściej rurki? - Nie, bo zyski na COP-ie będą znikome
- czy kłaść siatkę zbrojeniową zamiast kłaczków? - nie kłaść. ryzyko przetarcia. chyba że w połowie grubości.
- spinki są do dupy, bo robią dziury.

(więc nie wiem czym czepiać rurę. )

- czy pompka wydoli - 99% odpowiedzi - wydoli! Jaka by nie była. Wydoli. Czy ta z pieca czy przyczepiona do ściany
- wygrzewanie: pod ceramikę nie ma potrzeby. pod drewno - mus.

Forumowicze robili eksperymenty przy jakim ciśnieniu trzaśnie pex. Odp: przy zajebiście wysokim, poza zasięgiem ludzkiej papraniny.

Robić OZC, robić OZC, robić OZC.

Dziś przyjechały do mnie dwa rozdzielacze ze wszystkimi szykanami, pianki, gąbki, manometry., termometry, folie w kratkę, nyple.
Przyjdzie dzień że po raz n-ty padnie pytanie: gdzie wstawic zawór zwrotny.

----------


## bajcik

> - pompa ma zasysać wodę
> - warto dać filtr


Co znaczy "pompa ma zasysać wodę"?
A filtr chyba mniej potrzebny przy buforze (masz mieć bufor chyba?).

----------


## zyzolek

Przy PCI bufor raczej nie ma sensu. Za niska temperatura. Wystarczy samo OP jako bufor.

----------


## bajcik

> Przy PCI bufor raczej nie ma sensu. Za niska temperatura. Wystarczy samo OP jako bufor.


Jeszcze w lutym PeZet pisał o buforze wodnym. No ale mogły się plany pozmieniać.

----------


## mar1973

> Jeszcze w lutym PeZet pisał o buforze wodnym. No ale mogły się plany pozmieniać.



witam

nie wiem jaka sytuacja jest u PEZETA ale bufor jest konieczny np. gdy łączy się PC z kominkiem z płaszczem wodnym, kotłem węglowym, klolektorami

w innych przypadkach ich nie montuję


pozdrawiam

----------


## fenix2

> witam
> 
> nie wiem jaka sytuacja jest u PEZETA ale bufor jest konieczny np. gdy łączy się PC z kominkiem z płaszczem wodnym, kotłem węglowym, klolektorami
> 
> w innych przypadkach ich nie montuję
> 
> 
> pozdrawiam




A wymiennik nie wystarczy?

----------


## PeZet

Chłopaki, ja tylko klocki do podłogówki kupiłem.  :big grin: 

Bajcik - pompa ma ciągnąć, bo ma być za zaworem 3d patrząc od strony źródła ciepła - takem poniał. A filtr - dobrze by był - to wniosek jaki wysnułem z Twojej dyskusji z Adam_mk. Jak coś pokręciłem - prostuj

Lekki off-top: Bajcik, mar1973, będzie bufor, nawet kilka dni temu na złomie widziałem pięęęękną rurę fi 0,8m, grub ścianki 5mm. 2,5m takiej rury wycenili mi na 550 zł. Miałbym 1200litrów.

Ale wszystko po kolei. Najpierw podłogówka.

Na początek - mój pierwszy manometr.  :big grin:  Podłączyłem go na "coś jakoś" i sprawdziłem ciśnienie: 2,5 bar. Radocha nieziemska.

Mam do podłączenia dwa rozdzielacze: 6-obw na parterze i 5-obw na poddaszu.

Muszę wyrównać chudziak na parterze i jak już będzie sobie schło, zajmę się górą.

Fenix, wymiennik - bufor to mega wymiennik.

----------


## mar1973

> A wymiennik nie wystarczy?


witam

bufor jest konieczny do zgromadzenia ciepła, które pozyskujemy w jednym czasie, w nadmiarze (np. palimy wkominku 2-3 godziny), a w innym rozdysponowujemy na instalację (np. grzejniki, podłogówkę)

wymiennik natomiast puściłby natychmiast ciepło na instalację i dochodziłoby do przegrzewania pomieszczeń

pozdrawiam

----------


## fenix2

> witam
> 
> bufor jest konieczny do zgromadzenia ciepła, które pozyskujemy w jednym czasie, w nadmiarze (np. palimy wkominku 2-3 godziny), a w innym rozdysponowujemy na instalację (np. grzejniki, podłogówkę)
> 
> wymiennik natomiast puściłby natychmiast ciepło na instalację i dochodziłoby do przegrzewania pomieszczeń
> 
> pozdrawiam


To czego służy bufor to ja wiem.
A czy dojdzie do przegrzania to zależny od kilku czynników.

----------


## bajcik

> Bajcik - pompa ma ciągnąć, bo ma być za zaworem 3d patrząc od strony źródła ciepła - takem poniał.


pompa za zaworem chyba może być dwojako umieszczona:
1. 3d -> pompa -> podłogówka
2. 3d -> podłogówka -> pompa

Nie wiem czy na to samo wychodzi, obstawiam że w przypadku 1 (pompa pchająca) pracuje na wyższym ciśnieniu i ma mniejsze szanse na kawitacje.
Ale niech się mądrzejsi wypowiedzą  :smile:

----------


## cruz

> To czego służy bufor to ja wiem.
> A czy dojdzie do przegrzania to zależny od kilku czynników.


No i właśnie dla tego wymiennik nie wystarczy.

----------


## PeZet

Mam kupione 500mb rury do położenia. 
Mogę ułożyć zgodnie z projektem - 440mb
Ale mogę i wrzucić 490m - proporcjonalnie wydłużając każdą pętlę.

Co jest bardziej zasadne?

Rozstawy lekko się zagęszczą, poj wodna wzrośnie o 5 litrów. Nie będę miał odpadów.

----------


## mar1973

> pompa za zaworem chyba może być dwojako umieszczona:
> 1. 3d -> pompa -> podłogówka
> 2. 3d -> podłogówka -> pompa
> 
> Nie wiem czy na to samo wychodzi, obstawiam że w przypadku 1 (pompa pchająca) pracuje na wyższym ciśnieniu i ma mniejsze szanse na kawitacje.
> Ale niech się mądrzejsi wypowiedzą


witam

są układy, że pompa jest zamontowana na zasilaniu i są, że na powrocie

w każdym układzie dobrze pracuje

pozdrawiam

----------


## mar1973

> Mam kupione 500mb rury do położenia. 
> Mogę ułożyć zgodnie z projektem - 440mb
> Ale mogę i wrzucić 490m - proporcjonalnie wydłużając każdą pętlę.
> 
> Co jest bardziej zasadne?
> 
> Rozstawy lekko się zagęszczą, poj wodna wzrośnie o 5 litrów. Nie będę miał odpadów.


witam

zagęść, chyba, że możesz wykorzystać rurę do czegoś innego

pozdrawiam

----------


## _artur_

jak się da to trochę możesz zagęścić ale nie przesadzaj bo to jak dasz 40m więcej to niecałe  10% więc za dużo nie zyskasz.. ale zawsze to pół stopnia na zasilaniu może być mniej..

----------


## JacekJI

Witam,

Ja miałem najpierw robic sam podłogówke w całym domu ale potem znalazlem instalatora ktory powiedzial ze bedziemy robic we dwoch bo to skomplikowane, trzeba robic po dwa obwody na pokoj itp i wezmie za pomoc pare goszy.
Mineło troche czasu, a instalator zmienił zdanie i moge mu tylko rozłożyć styro i i folie, a on rurki zrobi za 2000zł plus kotłownia minimum 1000. (drom 160m2 po podłogach) 
Poniżej plan parteru i poddasza:


Wszedzie chce podłogówke  tylko w  łazience i w pralni(na górze) drabinki.

Moje pytanie.
Czy na powierzchnie takie jak na rys faktycznie robic po dwie osobne petle? (salon i jadalnia to waiadomo)
Czy można zrobic to zle? (cały dom to moje własne dzieło)
Podpowiedzcie mi cos do tego projektu. Czy szukac tanszego goscia?

----------


## _artur_

po pierwsze może wrysuj gdzie jakie pętle chcesz.. a po drugie jakbyś swoją energię skierował na zrobienie tego samemu niż zlecenie komuś to już byś miał zrobione.. u mnie układanie 9 pętli pod dwa rozdzielacze to niecały 1 dzień roboty.. 2000 za 2 dni roboty to raczej dużo.. ( 1 dzień układanie, drugi podłączanie rozdzielaczy) chyba że to cena za robotę z materiałem..
pętle przy takich odległościach bez sensu podwójne oprócz salonu, postaraj się tak żeby mniej więcej długości były podobne.. układane oczywiście w ślimaka..
druga osoba może być potrzebna bo się wygodniej układa..

----------


## JacekJI

to zaraz narysuje tylko ostzegam fachura nie jestem :big grin: 

No ale np w takim wc czy wiarrolapie nie zrobie takiej petli jak w salonie,

To nie wiem, patrzec na to zeby bylo co ok 15 cm czy zeby petle byly rowne?

----------


## _artur_

tak, ale zauważ że możesz zrobić tak że pętl np. z pokoju możesz zahaczyć o wiatrołap albo korytarz.. i nie chodzi to o aptekarską dokładność tylko o to żeby nie były np dwa razy dłuższe.. u mnie np. do małego wc albo w takim przedsionku przed salonem są ułożone zygzakiem rury które do kuchni lecą..
a patrzeć najlepiej na jedno i drugie - w łazience co 10cm daj.. 
ale jak wyżej.. to nie apteka 5 czy 10 m różnicy nie zrobi.. u mnie na 130m po podłodze poszło około 600m rurki, u ciebie pewnie z 800.. ja kupiłem odcinki po 200m bo przy 9 pętlach łatwiej było dopasować kawałki i z tych 600 zostało ze 30-40 w 3 kawałkach..

----------


## JacekJI

jak to rysuje to ciezko idzie a kłaść rurki? jakim to systemem najlepiej robic?

----------


## _artur_

zaczynasz od rozdzielacza, potem ślimak co 40 cm do środka, na środku zakręt o 180 stopni i wracasz pustym torem tak żeby rurka była pomiędzy tymi już ułożonymi co 20 cm  - jak w labiryncie.. brzmi strasznie ale jest banalnie proste.. chodzi o to żeby na zmianę woda gorąca z powrotną szła dzięki czemu będzie równo nagrzane..

----------


## JacekJI

a to taki bajer  :smile:  no ma to sens
Zapodaje projekt narysowany wedlug pierwszych wskazowek

połączyłem  wc i wiatrolap, choc nie wiem czy to dobre rozwiazanie.

a na gorze pewnie hol z pralnia polacze


zastanawiam sie tylko czy na schodach mial zimno nie bede, bo to tradycyjna klatka schodowa, wysoka do dachu. ale w gre tylko grzejnik jakis wchodzi chyba

A drabinki slyszalem ze mozna podpiac do ogrzewania cwu

----------


## 1950

> tak, ale zauważ że możesz zrobić tak że pętl np. z pokoju możesz zahaczyć o wiatrołap albo korytarz.. i nie chodzi to o aptekarską dokładność tylko o to żeby nie były np dwa razy dłuższe.. u mnie np. do małego wc albo w takim przedsionku przed salonem są ułożone zygzakiem rury które do kuchni lecą..
> a patrzeć najlepiej na jedno i drugie - w łazience co 10cm daj.. 
> ale jak wyżej.. to nie apteka 5 czy 10 m różnicy nie zrobi*.. u mnie na 130m po podłodze poszło około 600m rurki*, u ciebie pewnie z 800.. ja kupiłem odcinki po 200m bo przy 9 pętlach łatwiej było dopasować kawałki i z tych 600 zostało ze 30-40 w 3 kawałkach..


a mnie ostatnio na 120 m2, wyszło 900 m, 
ale ja się nie znam,
ja to robię zawodowo,

aż zęby bolą, jak się czyta takie teksty :bash:

----------


## _artur_

a to fioletowe i zielone co jest nia wyjdzie jedną pętlą?




> a mnie ostatnio na 120 m2, wyszło 900 m, 
> ale ja się nie znam,
> ja to robię zawodowo


właśnie, widocznie bierzesz od klienta z metra..
a potem ludzie narzekają że podłogówka jest do dupy bo w nogi gorąco..
ja robiłem ściśle wg projektu robionego przez ZAWODOWEGO projektanta instalacji sanitarnych i wentylacji który przeliczył mi całe ogrzewanie i wszystke pętle, nie układam pod ścianami, nie ma tego w spiżarni czy pod schodami itp.  projektant uwzględnił grubość ocieplenia, zapotrzebowanie na energie itp. rzeczy.. zresztą wystarczy cofnąć się w tym wątku żeby poczytać co i jak i wyrobić sobie swoje zdanie..
ja odpuściłem temat "fachofca" jak pierwszy mi powiedział że on nie układa w ślimaka tylko "za koleją" bo po co takie rzeczy jak i tak ciepło będzie..




> aż zęby bolą, jak się czyta takie teksty


to idź do dentysty  :wink:  bo zęby to bolą nie od czytania..

----------


## fotohobby

> właśnie, widocznie bierzesz od klienta z metra..
> a potem ludzie narzekają że podłogówka jest do dupy bo w nogi gorąco..


Akurat, paradoksalnie, im gęściej rurki, tym mniejsza może w nich być temp wody (oczywiście, w dwóch budynkach o takim samym zapotrzebowaniu na ciepło, a to od zapotrzebowania zależy wymagana temp podłogi).

Ja mam dwa wstępne projekty, gdzie dla 106m2 policzone jest 750 i 880 m rur.
ten pierwszy projekt - co 15 cm, z zagęszczeniem w strefach brzegowych i łazience, do drugiego nie dostałem szczegółów. 
Teraz zlecę policzenie sprawdzonemu fachowcowi i dopiero na nim będę opierał zakupy.

----------


## JacekJI

> a to fioletowe i zielone co jest nia wyjdzie jedną pętlą?


Tak bezie jedna, poprawiłem tylko ale w tym obrazu  co jest w załączniku sie nie poprawiło

a co mi poradzicie z ta klatka schodowa?

----------


## 1950

*artstarz* nie mam zamiaru z tobą polemizować,,
zbyt krótko jesteś na tym forum, by zarzucać mi o liczenie klienta z metra,
chcesz to poczytaj co piszę na temat podłogówki a później dopiero staraj mi się coś zarzucić,
zwłaszcza w tematach o których masz blade pojęcie,

i to by było na tyle,

----------


## _artur_

jasne, zwłaszcza że każdy wątek typu "własnymi ręcami", czy "cośtam samemu" to psucie rynku zawodowcom bo ludzie mogą sami coś zrobić.. wic lepiej napisać że ktoś jest krótko na forum i nie jest na olimipie to niech spi..la.. i słusznie bo po co jacyś lamerzy biorą się za to o czym mają blade pojęcie.. 
akurat w ogrzewaniu "fachowców" jest dużo a w sumie idzie tylko o to żeby określić odległość rurek i potem przepływy wyregulować, podłączyć kocioł, pompę, zawór mieszający itp. jak ktoś ma pojęcie o technice to da sobie z tym radę.. 
to może chociaż odpowiesz JackowiJI bo to wątek o "podogówce samemu" a nie "poszukuję instalatora".. zamiast wypowiedzieć się merytorycznie na temat o który pyta kolega to atakujesz to co napisałem a nie wiesz choćby tego jakie mam np. projektowane zapotrzebowanie roczne na ciepło itp. - dla Twojej informacji buduję dom na płycie fundamentowej, od spodu dałem 20cm styroduru, będzie 20cm styropianu, okna 3 szybowe, zero kominów itp. i wentylacja mechaniczna z odzyskiem ciepła - możesz napisać po co mi rurki co 10 cm? sporo rzeczy zrobię sam bo może wolniej ale dokładniej niż ekipy..
10 cm nie piszę tak sobie bo skoro Tobie wyszło dla 120m2 900mb rurki to na 1 m2 wychodzi 7,5mb rurki czyli co 13 cm, po odliczeniu ścian itp. to będzie właśnie odstęp jakieś 10cm..

----------


## JacekJI

na forum zawsze najlepsza pomoc pzychodzi od amatorów ktorzy robili u siebie to sami, i chetnie sluza pomocą i wytłumaczą lepiej niż jaki kolwiek fachowiec.  A fachowcą sie wydaje że wszystko wiedzą i tylko krytykują, ja swój dom wybudowałem w 90% sam tymi ręcami (oprócz dachu) i jeszcze stoi  :big lol:  ale oglądam wiele domów robionych przez "fachowców" i wtedy zastanawiam sie kto tu jest fachowcem :big grin: 
Ale nie róby off topic  :offtopic:  

Jeżeli ktoś  chce pomóc to zapraszamy do dyskusji  :wink: 
a ja od siebie proszę o opinie i rady projektu mojej podłogówki który jest wyżej  :tongue:

----------


## RadziejS

> jak to rysuje to ciezko idzie a kłaść rurki? jakim to systemem najlepiej robic?


Zakładałem wątek, robiłem sam, podzielę się swoim doświadczeniem. Rysować ciężko, przyznaję. Ja najpierw robiłem rysunki a potem jednak najlepiej jednak idzie "w akcji". Zrób sobie ściągawkę ile mb idzie na m2 przy danym rozstawie i od tego wyjdź. Jeśli dobrze pamiętam to 6.7mb na M2 przy 15 cm i 10mb na M2 przy 10cm. Jeśli masz do położenia pomieszczenie np. 14m2 dolicz dobiegi i będziesz wiedział ile mniej więcej metrów rurki zużyjesz. Ja mając sypialnię większą niż na 1 pętlę ale za małą na dwie, położyłem drugą pętle jednocześnie w dwóch pomieszczeniach. Przy odrobinie wyobraźni idzie to b. sprawnie.
Ja pod wanną ile mogłem też dałem rurki. Pętle nie muszą być super równe, ale dobrze by było żeby były zbliżone. U mnie od ok. 70 mb do 100-110 mb. Można to wyregulować aczkolwiek trochę czasu to wymaga. A jeśli chodzi o klatkę schodową to nie dasz rady położyć rurek pod schodami (jakąś tam wnękę powinieneś mieć)? Bo Twoja klatka jest na skraju budynku więc może być chłodna.

----------


## JacekJI

dzieki za dobre rady  :tongue: 

pod schodami mam piwniczke obniżoną, ewentualnie moge ja wykorzystać do doprowadzenia rurek tamtedy o grzejnika na spoczniku, bo maga isc nawet wierzchem, schodowki nie ma jak tam zastosowac.

----------


## scruffty

Witam,

Mam takie pytanie, czy rura ma naniesioną miarkę? Chciałbym z kawałka 200 mb zrobić 3 pętle, ale wystarczy z jedną wykręcić za dużo i obliczenia idą w łeb. Operowanie 600mb krążkiem już proste nie jest, i trudniej taką rurę kupić, dlatego zostaję przy 200mb.

Na razie rozrysowałem sobie wszystko, ale nie bardzo wiem, jak z rysunków przejść do czynów :smile:  i się nie pomylić. Myślałem odmierzyć 66 mb sznurka, układać na próbę i potem na gotowo już rurą. Na chwilę obecną nie mam lepszego pomysłu.

----------


## bajcik

wygląda na to że mają

----------


## _artur_

jest miarka co 1 m

----------


## mar1973

> Witam,
> 
> Mam takie pytanie, czy rura ma naniesioną miarkę? Chciałbym z kawałka 200 mb zrobić 3 pętle, ale wystarczy z jedną wykręcić za dużo i obliczenia idą w łeb. Operowanie 600mb krążkiem już proste nie jest, i trudniej taką rurę kupić, dlatego zostaję przy 200mb.
> 
> Na razie rozrysowałem sobie wszystko, ale nie bardzo wiem, jak z rysunków przejść do czynów i się nie pomylić. Myślałem odmierzyć 66 mb sznurka, układać na próbę i potem na gotowo już rurą. Na chwilę obecną nie mam lepszego pomysłu.


witam

nie spotkałem ostatnio (pewnie więcej niż 5 lat) takiej, która by znacznika co 1m nie miała

pozdrawiam

----------


## RadziejS

> Witam,
> 
> Mam takie pytanie, czy rura ma naniesioną miarkę? Chciałbym z kawałka 200 mb zrobić 3 pętle, ale wystarczy z jedną wykręcić za dużo i obliczenia idą w łeb. Operowanie 600mb krążkiem już proste nie jest, i trudniej taką rurę kupić, dlatego zostaję przy 200mb.
> 
> Na razie rozrysowałem sobie wszystko, ale nie bardzo wiem, jak z rysunków przejść do czynów i się nie pomylić. Myślałem odmierzyć 66 mb sznurka, układać na próbę i potem na gotowo już rurą. Na chwilę obecną nie mam lepszego pomysłu.


To nie jest takie skomplikowane jak się może wydawać. Rozstaw i m2 zamieniasz wg przelicznika na mb i po problemie. Nie baw się w żadne sznurki.

----------


## bajcik

Pytanie do teoretyków: czy ma znaczenie czy belka zasilająca ma być na górze czy na dole?

I pytanie do praktyków: kiedy podłączać rurki pod zaciski rozdzielaczy? Przy układaniu sukcesywnie? Czy może zostawić zapas, wyrównać, założyć tylną belkę a potem przednią?

----------


## RadziejS

> Pytanie do teoretyków: czy ma znaczenie czy belka zasilająca ma być na górze czy na dole?
> 
> I pytanie do praktyków: kiedy podłączać rurki pod zaciski rozdzielaczy? Przy układaniu sukcesywnie? Czy może zostawić zapas, wyrównać, założyć tylną belkę a potem przednią?


1) nie ma
2 ) zamocować belki tam gdzie mają być; zapiąć jeden koniec pętli, ułożyć, wrócić, uciąć z lekkim naddatkiem, dopasować, uciąć tyle ile trzeba, zamocować i pętla gotowa

----------


## loju

> Pozwolę sobie podzielić się swoim doświadczeniami jako założyciel wątku.
> 
> Dom ok 220 mkw, dwa poziomy, mała piwiniczka ok 30mkw, całość podłogówka (bez piwnicy), 16 obwodów, po 8 na poziom, Junkers Cerapur Smart ZSB-3 14kw, zasobnik na wodę 220.
> 
> Podłogówkę robiłem na czuja, rurki co 10 cm w strefie brzegowej, co 15 wewnątrz. Gdzieniegdzie na dużych przestrzeniach co 20 cm (ale mało takich obszarów). Poszło ok 1200 m. Całość hula tylko na pompie z kotła. Rozdzielacze mam z kusmetu z przepływomierzami, ale nic na nich nie widać, tak jakby przepływ był zerowy. Są sprawne, bo jak zamknę wszystkie pętle i otworze jedną to coś tam wskaźnik dyga....


Czy przepływy na rotametrach się zwiększyły czy dalej tylko "dygają". 
Odpaliłem u siebie podłogówkę i mam podobne zjawisko. Chałupa nagrzana a przepływy znikome.

----------


## Drogba

> a mnie ostatnio na 120 m2, wyszło 900 m, 
> ale ja się nie znam,
> ja to robię zawodowo,
> 
> aż zęby bolą, jak się czyta takie teksty


Witam. Jeżeli Twój nick to data urodzenia to już wiem dlaczego dajesz wszędzie rurki co 10 cm nie patrząc na technologię budowy domów w dzisiejszych realiach. Jak Ci się wydaje co ile mam u siebie rozstaw rurek? /opis w stopce/ dodam, że pracuje to już u mnie, napędzane kotłem 9 kw elektrycznym Elterm i w 90 % mam panele. Co ile dałbyś tutaj rurki?  Dla ułatwienia zapotrzebowanie na kwh w skali roku to ~ 8000.

----------


## RadziejS

> Czy przepływy na rotametrach się zwiększyły czy dalej tylko "dygają". 
> Odpaliłem u siebie podłogówkę i mam podobne zjawisko. Chałupa nagrzana a przepływy znikome.


Nic nie widać. Przestałem się tym interesować. Jest ciepło, jest tanio, jest dobrze  :smile:

----------


## 1950

> Witam. Jeżeli Twój nick to data urodzenia to już wiem dlaczego dajesz wszędzie rurki co 10 cm nie patrząc na technologię budowy domów w dzisiejszych realiach. Jak Ci się wydaje co ile mam u siebie rozstaw rurek? /opis w stopce/ dodam, że pracuje to już u mnie, napędzane kotłem 9 kw elektrycznym Elterm i w 90 % mam panele. Co ile dałbyś tutaj rurki?  Dla ułatwienia zapotrzebowanie na kwh w skali roku to ~ 8000.


to zadaj sobie trochę trudu i poczytaj co piszę o podłógówce,
a jak nie to do ojca dyrektora

----------


## gentoonx

> Chałupa nagrzana a przepływy znikome.


To w czym problem???

----------


## loju

> To w czym problem???


wolę debiana...  :cool: 

a na poważnie:
prawdopodobnie we wskazaniach rotametrów, co mnie dziwi, bo rozdzielacze są oryginalne.

Włączając pompkę na 7 bieg (LFP Efekta 60)  aż słyszę świst w rurach do rozdzielacza (miedź fi 28 ) tymczasem rotametry wskazują przepływ około 1 l/min (2 rozdzielacze ICMA, 18 sekcji nie dłuższych niż 80m, w sumie kokło 1360 m rury wavin 16). Temperatura za mieszaczem 32 st - na powrocie 31, zatem praktycznie nie ma spadku temperatury, zatem woda jest goniona z konkretną prędkością. Zaznaczam, że podłoga jest dopiero wygrzewana.

Zmniejszam bieg pompki na 3, przepływ jest w dalszym ciągu co badam ucholeptycznie (łyżka w paszczę i trzonek dostawiam do rury) a wskazania rotametrów bliskie 0. Nawet na 1 biegu jest przepływ a jakiegokolwiek wskazania brak.

Instalacja przepłukana, odpowietrzona - z odpowietrznikami na  belkach zasilania i powrotu rozdzielaczy, ciśnienie w instalacji 1 - 1,5 bara.

Wnioskuję zatem, że wskazania rotametrów są mylące, co mnie jednak dziwi, jak zaznaczyłem na początku...

----------


## 1950

grzeje - to co się martwisz,

----------


## PeZet

Jaką wybrać taśmę do klejenia czarnej folii PE?

Żeby nie obeschła za rok albo dwa.
Może zgrzewać folię (mam zgrzewarkę, takie... żelazko)?

I jaką taśmą kleić folię alu?

Jaka złapie? Pakowa złapie? 
Byle betonem zalać, potem wsio ryba.

I przy okazji: czy któraś z nich nada się do klejenia kanałów wentylacyjnych?

----------


## bajcik

1. do PE nie wiem czy nie jakaś dwustronna nie potrzebna, ale może McGyverowska też dobra?
2. Do alu obstawiam pakową
3. Do kanałów wentylacyjnych są dedykowane taśmy do PCV, dosyć elastyczne. Ja tą taśmę dodatkowo obkleiłem inną mocną taśmą, bo ta do pcv potrafi się przedziurawić od samego położenia na stropie.

----------


## PeZet

> 1. do PE nie wiem czy nie jakaś dwustronna nie potrzebna, ale może McGyverowska też dobra?


Bajcik, McGyverowska to zbrojona naprawcza aluminiowa?
Czego szukać?
Beast?
Duct Tape
Blue Dolphin

Czy może inaczej klej - butylowy? czy może kauczukowy?
Ma trzymać przez lata, nie wpuścić wilgoci i dobrze, żeby nie była droższa od samej folii.

----------


## bajcik

McGyverowska - miałem na myśli taką szarą z włóknami, mocną ale jednocześnie się drze.
I było to zapytanie z mojej strony, bo sam chcę się dowiedzieć jaka będzie OK  :smile:

----------


## PeZet

Kupiłem taśmę tesa. Szara, wzmocniona, rozciągliwa. Skleiłem nią jeden (na szczęście nie mam więcej) kanał idący w podłodze. Niezła.

Na naklejce folii pe doczytałem, że jest parametr rozciągliwości przy klejeniu taśmą dwustronną. Nasuwa to oczywiste podpowiedzi czym można kleić folię.

Ale wpadł mi w istocie prosty pomysł jak łączyć folię PE.
Łączyć tak jak dekarze łączą płaską blachę - na rąbek podwójny leżący!!! 
I tak też zrobię. Rąbek przykleję taśmą - może być wtedy jakakolwiek, byle do czasu dociśnięcia wylewką. Żadna wilgoć nie przejdzie przez łączenie na rąbek podwójny leżący.

----------


## olorider

> Ale wpadł mi w istocie prosty pomysł jak łączyć folię PE.
> Łączyć tak jak dekarze łączą płaską blachę - na rąbek podwójny leżący!!! 
> I tak też zrobię. Rąbek przykleję taśmą - może być wtedy jakakolwiek, byle do czasu dociśnięcia wylewką. Żadna wilgoć nie przejdzie przez łączenie na rąbek podwójny leżący.


Jak to będzie wylewka z mixokreta, to tak na prawdę, ta folia będzie stanowić warstwę poślizgową dla pracującej później posadzki. Wystarczy zakład kilka cm, posklejany co kawałek żeby się wszystko kupy trzymało, taśma dowolna.  Z mixokreta idzie mieszanka lekko wilgotna, taka jak piasek wykopany z dołka. Woda żadna z tego nie odcieknie. No chyba że to będzie jakaś lejąca masa, to co innego.

----------


## magdalena8

Witam
Czy dla domu o powierzchni podłóg 195 metrów kwadratowych ,dwie kondygnacje parter i poddasze wystarczą skrzynki podtynkowe na 12 obiegów każda. Dodam że w większości podłoga bedzie pokryta panelami drewnianymi trójwarstwowymi więc rurki bedą gęściej rozmieszczone.
Ja wiem że to trzeba dokładnie wyliczyć ,ale lepiej żeby jeden obwód został niewykorzystany niż miałoby go zabraknąć.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## memekt

> Witam
> Czy dla domu o powierzchni podłóg 195 metrów kwadratowych ,dwie kondygnacje parter i poddasze wystarczą skrzynki podtynkowe na 12 obiegów każda. Dodam że w większości podłoga bedzie pokryta panelami drewnianymi trójwarstwowymi więc rurki bedą gęściej rozmieszczone.
> Ja wiem że to trzeba dokładnie wyliczyć ,ale lepiej żeby jeden obwód został niewykorzystany niż miałoby go zabraknąć.
> Pozdrawiam.


ja na poddaszu gdzie jest niecałe 140 m2 mam rozdzielacz 8 sekcyjny. Rozstaw rurek to w większości 15 cm, tez pod panele
aha, żadna pętla nie przekracza 100 mb

----------


## mar1973

> Witam
> Czy dla domu o powierzchni podłóg 195 metrów kwadratowych ,dwie kondygnacje parter i poddasze wystarczą skrzynki podtynkowe na 12 obiegów każda. Dodam że w większości podłoga bedzie pokryta panelami drewnianymi trójwarstwowymi więc rurki bedą gęściej rozmieszczone.
> Ja wiem że to trzeba dokładnie wyliczyć ,ale lepiej żeby jeden obwód został niewykorzystany niż miałoby go zabraknąć.
> Pozdrawiam.


witam 

szafki podtynkowe na 12 petli napewno wystarczą, winno sraczyć jeszcze na grzejniki w łazienkach
pewnie wyjdzie mniej pętli, ja zwykle daję trochę większe szafki, więcej miejsca nie zaszkodzi :yes: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## magdalena8

Dziękuje bardzo i pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## mb1808

Witajcie.
Szybkie pytnie i prośba o pomoc.
Okazało się, że mamy krzywo wulana płytę i różnice na poziomie do 2- 4 cm.

Pytanie. Co mogę dać pod styropian aby warstwa pod styro była wypoziomowana i póxniej nie było kłopotów z kładzeniem styro?
Keramzyt? Perlit?
Czyt ktos z was miał podobne problemy i jak je rozwiązaliście?

Dzięki za pomoc.

----------


## plusfoto

A wyrównanie wylewką na samym końcu nie wchodzi w rachubę?

----------


## mb1808

> A wyrównanie wylewką na samym końcu nie wchodzi w rachubę?


Właśnie tego chciałem uniknąć 
- pracujący styro między nierownościami
- zgrubienie wylewki przy zagłębieniach 

Zastanawiałem się nad warstwą keramzytu lub może warstwa perlitu?

----------


## zyzolek

Przecież wylewka dociśnie styro

----------


## mar1973

> Właśnie tego chciałem uniknąć 
> - pracujący styro między nierownościami
> - zgrubienie wylewki przy zagłębieniach 
> 
> Zastanawiałem się nad warstwą keramzytu lub może warstwa perlitu?


witam

widziałem już styropian układany na podobnych i nieco większych nierównościach
ale jak chcesz możesz do wyrównania pod styropian użyć piasku, keramzytu, perlitu, itp.

pozdrawiam

----------


## PeZet

W instrukcjach piszą, że zabronione jest wyrównywanie nierówności podłoża materiałami sypkimi. Dlaczego, nie wiem i nie rozumiem.
Ale na wszelki wypadek u siebie wyrównałem mieszanka kleju do glazury (najtańszy był) ze zmielonym styropianem. Polecam.
Kombinowałem też z samym cementem i styropianem, ale to kompletnie bez sensu.

Z innej beczki:
Czy te konusy którymi mocuję rurę do rozdzielacza to zawsze muszą ciec?
Czy jest jakiś patent, żeby zastąpić te gówniane gumowe mikrouszczelki czymś?

Dodam, że rozdzielacze podłączyłem na pakuły+pasta i sobie chwalę. Czy to błąd?

I ostatnie pytanie:
proporcje kłaczków na m3 zaprawy.
Ile worków cementu na miksokreta? 2 worki? 
Ma być minimum 320kg cementu na m3, a wszyscy miksokreciarze sypią max 2 worki i to już NIE SĄ proporcje 1:3, ale ponad 1:4!!!

Ziarnistość piachu.
W instrukcjach piszą 0-8, mieszany skład piachu i żwiru, a zdaje się że nikt tak nie robi.
Jadą na piachu 0-2.

Jak zrobić, żeby nie pękło na 20cm styropianu!?

----------


## PeZet

Moje wrażenia, odczucia i przemyślenia:

1. Folia.
Z dylematu czym kleić - rozkładam po całości w jednym kawałku, na ile się da, a w futrynach kleję taśmą mcgyvera. Droga, ale chyba najlepsza. Ewentualnie sprawdzę tańszą - do klejenia folii PE.
Na wszelki wypadek pod folię na parterze (podł.na.gruncie) dałem papę - najtańszą, na tekturze, żeby odciąć folię od betonu-piachu... teges, wiadomo.

2. Obliczenia i praktyka.
Rurek zawsze wchodzi lekko mniej niż było policzone  :smile: 
Zaczęło się zgadzać dopiero jak licząc uwzględnieniłem łuki!
Dla przykładu na pętli długości 60m łuki oszczędzają 3m rury. 
Kontroluję promień łuku.

3. rozkładanie rury
Najpierw pociłem się rozwijąjąc rolkę przez "przetaczanie". 
Przy drugiej pętli dopierom se uświadomił, że łatwiej układać rury, jak rolka leży i się ją rozwija z pozycji leżącej. 
Rura wtedy nie wstaje, a raczej mniej wstaje.
A wstaje w rogach, przy próbie ciśnieniowej.

4. próba ciśnieniowa.
ciśnienie w sieci 3,5 bara.
podłączam do sieci rozdzielacz resztką z pexa.
Wstawiam manometr.

5. MANOMETR
Gówno za 13zł wczoraj, czyli po 3 tygodniach zgłupiał. Popsuł się.
Kiła, szajs, badziewie.
A taką miałem radochę.
Jaki manometr kupić, żeby trwały był?

6.zabawki
Dla frajdy i wygody warto mieć osobny manometr przy każdym rozdzielaczu (u mnie są 2 rozdzielacze, ale był tylko 1 manometr (!%#@*)
Bardzo fajnie wyglądają niebieskie i czerwone gąbki. Warto dać dla samej frajdy i ładnych fotek.  :smile: 
Folię w kratkę w słoneczny dzień mus rozkładać w okularach przeciwsłonecznych - siedzi się jak na lustrze, zwłaszcza na poddaszu. I na zdjęciu człek ładniej wyjdzie, o ile mu ktoś je pstryknie, bo pot oczy zalewa.

----------


## DEZET

Z tym klejeniem folii to bym nie kombinował za dużo- ot posklejać, żeby się nie rozsuwała. U siebie pewnie wykorzystam resztki folii samoprzylepnej do reklam... bo  mam. Będzie trzymać i będzie kolorowo, dopóki wylewka nie przykryje :wink: 

Do skręcania hydrauliki używam taśmy teflonowej- więcej jej trzeba nawinąć na gwint, ale też trzyma.
Rozwijanie rury z kręgu. Są takie firmowe stojaki, z których się rozwija. Można zrobić ze starego koła do roweru. Ośkę wbijamy w grubą dechę, jako podstawę i już. 
Jednak dobrze, że piszesz o tych sprawach.

----------


## JacekJI

u mnie już zrobione, 1,5 dnia układanie styro, i jeden dzien na rozłożenie pętli (8szt)
faktycznie proste to bajecznie,  jedyne co trzeba dobrze liczyć żeby równe mniej wiecej były i wtedy łaczyc po2-3 powierzchnie male.
Ja ciągle sie bałem że mi braknie przed rozdzielaczem. ale wyszło git :wiggle: 
czekam jeszcze na rozdzielacze i bede podłączał

----------


## PeZet

Poddasze zrobione.
Przy okazji pytanie - jakie rury idą w posadzkę, jakie kable?
U mnie będzie kominek z pw - miedź? średnica 28? Czy stal z gwintem?

----------


## mar1973

> Poddasze zrobione.
> Przy okazji pytanie - jakie rury idą w posadzkę, jakie kable?
> U mnie będzie kominek z pw - miedź? średnica 28? Czy stal z gwintem?


witam

zrób w miedzi 28, no chyba, że masz już rury stalowe, masz gwintownicę i po prostu chcesz się bawić ze stalą
ja od wielu, wielu lat nie podłączałem kotła węglowego, czy kominka z płaszczem wodnym rurami stalowymi

pozdrawiam

----------


## PeZet

Zasilanie kominka - miedź fi 28, lut miękki.

Mar1973, a spotkałeś się z instalacjami robionymi stalową rurą karbowaną, elastyczną nierdzewną?
Brak łączeń, wytrzymują do 10bar. Nierdzewne.
Znalazłem w cenie 15zł/metr.
Wszystko razem tak piękne I proste, że aż dziwne, że jest o tym tak mało informacji.

----------


## bajcik

Jak planujecie peszle do przejść przez dylatacje? Od razu trzeba je policzyć, założyć na rurkę i posuwać przy kręgu?
Czy po prostu naciąć i nałożyć na gotowe?

----------


## mar1973

> Zasilanie kominka - miedź fi 28, lut miękki.
> 
> Mar1973, a spotkałeś się z instalacjami robionymi stalową rurą karbowaną, elastyczną nierdzewną?
> Brak łączeń, wytrzymują do 10bar. Nierdzewne.
> Znalazłem w cenie 15zł/metr.
> Wszystko razem tak piękne I proste, że aż dziwne, że jest o tym tak mało informacji.


witam

widziałem instalacje robione z rur elastycznych ze stali nierdzewnej
no może instalacje to za dużo powiedziane, są to np. połączenia kotła gazowego z zasobnikiem, zasobnika z instalacją zimnej wody i cwu, podłączenie kotła gazowego do instalacji co, podłączenia podgrzewaczy gazowych, itp.
całych instalacji nie widziałem

trzeba w dokumentacji technicznej danej rury zobaczyć do czego jest przeznaczona, jakie ma atesty, wiele w opisach jest przeznaczona tylko do instalacji solarnych

pozdrawiam

----------


## mar1973

> Jak planujecie peszle do przejść przez dylatacje? Od razu trzeba je policzyć, założyć na rurkę i posuwać przy kręgu?
> Czy po prostu naciąć i nałożyć na gotowe?


witam

możesz przeciąć i założyć 

pozdrawiam

----------


## mb1808

Witam.
Kolejne problemy i pytania.
Zgodnie z projektem na parterze mam do rozłożenia 12 pętli długości od 70 do 109 m.
Całość chciałem wcisnąć w jedną szafę umiwszczoną w kotłowni jednak pojawił się problem z szerokością tej szafy ( ponad 100 cm).
Przy podłodze mam dostepne max 80 cm - i tu pojawia sie pytanie - czy są jakies przeciwwskazania aby szafę  z rozdzielaczem zamontować ok 1 m  nad posadzką i do niej podciągnąć wszystkie pętle?
Czy będzie wszystko hulało?? 
Z moich prostych spostrzezeń ppowinno chyba być OK bo przecież obieg i tak jest wymuszony ale może się mylę - POMOCY  :smile:

----------


## mar1973

> Witam.
> Kolejne problemy i pytania.
> Zgodnie z projektem na parterze mam do rozłożenia 12 pętli długości od 70 do 109 m.
> Całość chciałem wcisnąć w jedną szafę umiwszczoną w kotłowni jednak pojawił się problem z szerokością tej szafy ( ponad 100 cm).
> Przy podłodze mam dostepne max 80 cm - i tu pojawia sie pytanie - czy są jakies przeciwwskazania aby szafę  z rozdzielaczem zamontować ok 1 m  nad posadzką i do niej podciągnąć wszystkie pętle?
> Czy będzie wszystko hulało?? 
> Z moich prostych spostrzezeń ppowinno chyba być OK bo przecież obieg i tak jest wymuszony ale może się mylę - POMOCY


witam

odpowietrzysz i wszystko będzie działać

pozdrawiam

----------


## Pikadil

Aby uniknąć błędów najlepiej zlecić wykonanie ogrzewania podłogowego fachowcom, ale prawdziwym. 
Najczęściej popełniane błędy to błędy wykonawcze i pomijanie systemów sterowania i to jest największy problem.
Jeżeli jest dobry system sterowania (jest taki system evohome) to bez problemu można wykonać 
ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym domu (nawet sypialnie) i będziemy mieli wysoki komfort użytkowania oraz 
niskie koszty eksploatacji. Jeżeli zaczniemy kombinować i pomijać system sterowania to lepiej zostańmy 
z ogrzewaniem podłogowym tylko w łazienkach i ciągach komunikacyjnych. Jest bardzo duże  prawdopodobieństwo
(prawie pewne) że jeżeli nie zastosujemy systemu sterowania strefowego to będziemy  mieli duży dyskomfort   
i marne efekty ekonomiczne. Ale jeżeli zainwestujecie w system regulacji strefowej będziecie mieli bardzo wysoki komfort 
i duże oszczędności ( do 35% większe gdyby go nie było)niema wtedy lepszego ogrzewania.
Ja kupiłem tańszy piec  gazowy (ale kondensacyjny)a zainwestowałem w system regulacji strefowej Evohome.
System pracuje już drugi sezon, rewelacja polecam rozwiązanie. Komfort i rachunki aż miło.  :yes:

----------


## asolt

> . Ale jeżeli zainwestujecie w system regulacji strefowej będziecie mieli bardzo wysoki komfort 
> i duże oszczędności ( do 35% większe gdyby go nie było)niema wtedy lepszego ogrzewania.
> Ja kupiłem tańszy piec  gazowy (ale kondensacyjny)a zainwestowałem w system regulacji strefowej Evohome.
> System pracuje już drugi sezon, rewelacja polecam rozwiązanie. Komfort i rachunki aż miło.


Reklama reklamą, chociaż zapomniałes podac producenta kotła (w zamierzeniu była chyba reklama systemu regulacji), ale udowodnij te 35 % oszczędności najlepiej na konkretnych obliczeniach.

----------


## 1950

też bym chciał wiedzieć

----------


## DEZET

Dlaczego 35%, a nie od razu 50%? Faktycznie do podłączenia termostatu potrzeba wielkiego, prawdziwego fachowca :big lol:

----------


## Pikadil

Widzę że marna wiedza na temat Evohome to nie jest termostat .
35% z praktyki albo i więcej a to lepsze doświadczenie 
niż teoretyczne obliczenia,  
Należy się tematem zainteresować, a potem komentarz
ale nie każdego stać na odważne decyzje i oszczędzanie.
Najlepiej Ekogroszek, jak sama nazwa wskazuje ekologiczny. :no:

----------


## piori

Zastanawia mnie jedno: dlaczego wklejanie przykładowych linków do allegro (które i tak po miesiącu wygasną) jest niemile widziane na tym forum, ale taki TYP co się wcina z chamską reklamą (bo na normalną widocznie firmy nie stać) i w dodatku nie na temat (bo tu się pisze o podłogówce robionej SAMEMU) zaśmiecając wątek, to jest tolerowany?
@Pikadil, myślę że osiągniesz efekt odwrotny do zamierzonego i to Twoje Evohomo będzie omijane z daleka, bo co to za firma, która się do takich metod ucieka...  :spam:

----------


## asolt

> Widzę że marna wiedza na temat Evohome to nie jest termostat .
> 35% z praktyki albo i więcej a to lepsze doświadczenie 
> niż teoretyczne obliczenia,  
> Należy się tematem zainteresować, a potem komentarz
> ale nie każdego stać na odważne decyzje i oszczędzanie.
> Najlepiej Ekogroszek, jak sama nazwa wskazuje ekologiczny.


Czy ktos wspomniał tu o ekogroszku, opisz jak praktycznie uzyskałes te 35% lub wiecej, czy mieszkałes w tym samym domu bez tego sterowania zapisałeś zuzycie, pózniej zastosowałes  to sterowanie i porównałes zuzycia ? Interesuje mnie sposób, metodyka tego porównania.   Jaka jest potrzebna odwaga do zastosowania sterowania strefowego i dlaczego musi byc to Evohome, czy inne systemy nie działają podobnie?

----------


## Pikadil

> Reklama reklamą, chociaż zapomniałes podac producenta kotła (w zamierzeniu była chyba reklama systemu regulacji), ale udowodnij te 35 % oszczędności najlepiej na konkretnych obliczeniach.


W zasadzie jest to banalnie proste (oczywiści teoretycznie  :roll eyes: ) jeżeli mamy budynek 200m2 to życie w ciągu 
dnia toczy się może w 30% pomieszczeń a tak mamy okresowe użytkowanie pomieszczeń np. sypialnie czy
 łazienki(ogrzewamy 60m2 na poziomie komfortu a nie 200m2)w skali czasu są to ogromne oszczędności no i jaki komfort .
 W przypadku termostatu jeżeli jest sygnał zapotrzebowania na ciepła to ogrzewany jest cały budynek 
jednocześnie w Evohome tak nie jest ogrzewane są tylko wybrane pomieszczenia przez nas..
Oczywiście malkontenci powiedzą że zakręcimy zawory termostatyczne i będzie to samo , na pewno  nie jesteśmy
w stanie zapanować sami nad takim sposobem regulacji. A już na pewno nie w ogrzewaniu podłogowym . 
Na jednej ze stron evohome jest fajny rysunek pokazujący ideę. Ja mam to w praktyce 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## plusfoto

*Pikadil* już nie długo będę robił podłogówę. Umówmy się w ten sposób - przez pierwszy rok będzie chodziła z twoim wynalazkiem a przez drugi bez niego.
Jeśli faktycznie osiągniemy 35% oszczędności w *zużyciu energii* na ogrzewanie z nim to płacę ci trzykrotną wartość urządzenia ale jeśli nie to ty mi płacisz.

----------


## asolt

> W zasadzie jest to banalnie proste (oczywiści teoretycznie ) jeżeli mamy budynek 200m2 to życie w ciągu 
> dnia toczy się może w 30% pomieszczeń a tak mamy okresowe użytkowanie pomieszczeń np. sypialnie czy
>  łazienki(ogrzewamy 60m2 na poziomie komfortu a nie 200m2)w skali czasu są to ogromne oszczędności no i jaki komfort .
>  W przypadku termostatu jeżeli jest sygnał zapotrzebowania na ciepła to ogrzewany jest cały budynek 
> jednocześnie w Evohome tak nie jest ogrzewane są tylko wybrane pomieszczenia przez nas..
> Oczywiście malkontenci powiedzą że zakręcimy zawory termostatyczne i będzie to samo , na pewno  nie jesteśmy
> w stanie zapanować sami nad takim sposobem regulacji. A już na pewno nie w ogrzewaniu podłogowym . 
> Na jednej ze stron evohome jest fajny rysunek pokazujący ideę. Ja mam to w praktyce 
> Pozdrawiam


Mowimy o szkieletowcu z minimalną akumulacją czy o tradycyjnym murowanym budynku z dużą bezwładnością, szkieletowców jest w Polsce mniej niż 5%.
Czy w murowanych tez bedzie 35% (dlaczego akurat tyle?, banalne do obliczeń to nie jest) Ja rozumiem ze te 35% ładnie się prezentuje, a ze ze rzeczywistościa ma niewiel wspólnego to inna rzecz

----------


## asolt

> *Pikadil* już nie długo będę robił podłogówę. Umówmy się w ten sposób - przez pierwszy rok będzie chodziła z twoim wynalazkiem a przez drugi bez niego.
> Jeśli faktycznie osiągniemy 35% oszczędności w *zużyciu energii* na ogrzewanie z nim to płacę ci trzykrotną wartość urządzenia ale jeśli nie to ty mi płacisz.


Tego sam przedstawiciel Evohome sie nie podejmie, a co dopiero pikadil.

----------


## Pikadil

> Czy ktos wspomniał tu o ekogroszku, opisz jak praktycznie uzyskałes te 35% lub wiecej, czy mieszkałes w tym samym domu bez tego sterowania zapisałeś zuzycie, pózniej zastosowałes  to sterowanie i porównałes zuzycia ? Interesuje mnie sposób, metodyka tego porównania.   Jaka jest potrzebna odwaga do zastosowania sterowania strefowego i dlaczego musi byc to Evohome, czy inne systemy nie działają podobnie?


Mam nadzieje że na  pytanie jak to wyliczyłem dałem odpowiedz innej osobie na forum. Doświadczenie wynika z praktyki. 
Dom był budowany 4 lata temu a Evo mam od 2 lat. Oczywiście że może być to inny system regulacji strefowej  ale ja mam Evohome 
a przerobiłem temat mocno i była to najlepsza oferta pod względem technologii do ceny . 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Pikadil

> Mowimy o szkieletowcu z minimalną akumulacją czy o tradycyjnym murowanym budynku z dużą bezwładnością, szkieletowców jest w Polsce mniej niż 5%.
> Czy w murowanych tez bedzie 35% (dlaczego akurat tyle?, banalne do obliczeń to nie jest) Ja rozumiem ze te 35% ładnie się prezentuje, a ze ze rzeczywistościa ma niewiel wspólnego to inna rzecz


Mówimy o moim domu murowanym, budowanym 4 lata temu , myślę że na dobrym poziomie.

----------


## asolt

> W zasadzie jest to banalnie proste (oczywiści teoretycznie ) jeżeli mamy budynek 200m2 to życie w ciągu 
> dnia toczy się może w 30% pomieszczeń a tak mamy okresowe użytkowanie pomieszczeń np. sypialnie czy
>  łazienki(ogrzewamy 60m2 na poziomie komfortu a nie 200m2)w skali czasu są to ogromne oszczędności no i jaki komfort .


To ze niektóre pomieszczenia beda miały okresowo obnizoną temperaturę to jest komfort ??, jezeli tak to ja nie rozumiem co to znaczy komfort.
Obniżenie temp w pomieszczeniu skutkuje przepływem ciepła z pomieszczeń ogrzewanych, gdzie tu ogromna oszczędnośc ?
Chcesz reklamować to sie przygotuj teoretycznie z zakresu audytingu, teorii sterowania, a nie pisz głupot

----------


## asolt

> Mam nadzieje że na  pytanie jak to wyliczyłem dałem odpowiedz innej osobie na forum. Doświadczenie wynika z praktyki. 
> Dom był budowany 4 lata temu a Evo mam od 2 lat. Oczywiście że może być to inny system regulacji strefowej  ale ja mam Evohome 
> a przerobiłem temat mocno i była to najlepsza oferta pod względem technologii do ceny . 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Czy ten opis jest tajny ?, moze go warto upublicznić. Skoro mieszkasz już 4 lata w tym 2 lata bez sterowania i 2 lata z nim to liczyc nie trzeba a wystarczy porównac.
Ale jak tu porównać pierwszy i drugi sezon gdzie z praktyki wiadomo ze ze zuzycie energii jest wyzsze do 30 % ze wzgledu na wilgoc technologiczną i nagrzewanie gruntu pod domem. Takie porównanie prowadzi do błednych wniosków

----------


## Pikadil

> *Pikadil* już nie długo będę robił podłogówę. Umówmy się w ten sposób - przez pierwszy rok będzie chodziła z twoim wynalazkiem a przez drugi bez niego.
> Jeśli faktycznie osiągniemy 35% oszczędności w *zużyciu energii* na ogrzewanie z nim to płacę ci trzykrotną wartość urządzenia ale jeśli nie to ty mi płacisz.


Najtaniej nie robić żadnej regulacji lub tylko termostat ale wtedy wspomnisz tego posta, może też za dwa lata . 
Ja myślałem podobnie i zrobiłem system regulacji po dwóch lata a dom budowałem cztery lata temu.
Dzisiaj już bym tego błędu nie zrobił budując dom trzeba to zrobić na etapie budowania. Ale dobrze 
że jest to system radiowy i nie było dużo szkód . 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## grzeniu666

Z pewnością nie jest to prymitywna nieuczciwa reklama, tylko zupełnym przypadkiem jakoś location @Pikadil zgadza się z adresem firmy od tego "cudownego" sterowania strefowego. Co za finezja, i to dyskretne przemycanie reklamowego bełkotu...

PS. nie cytujcie / wpisujcie nazwy tej firmy w postach bo chyba nabijacie jej raczej niezasłużone punkty w wyszukiwarkach.

----------


## Pikadil

> To ze niektóre pomieszczenia beda miały okresowo obnizoną temperaturę to jest komfort ??, jezeli tak to ja nie rozumiem co to znaczy komfort.
> Obniżenie temp w pomieszczeniu skutkuje przepływem ciepła z pomieszczeń ogrzewanych, gdzie tu ogromna oszczędnośc ?
> Chcesz reklamować to sie przygotuj teoretycznie z zakresu audytingu, teorii sterowania, a nie pisz głupot


Rozumiem że teoria bardzo często rozmija się z praktyką jak w tym przypadku. Ja jestem praktykiem bo mam taki system 
Pomimo że nie jestem fachowcem to jak widzę moja wiedza jest dużo większa na ten temat. Nie wiem czy Pan widział kiedyś 
taki system pracujący , czy Pan coś na ten temat wie ? 
Zachęcam do zgłębienia tematu , warto, jest już trochę ciekawych informacji dostępnych na ten temat.
Więcej otwartości a mniej zacietrzewienia 
Pozdrawiam 
Polemika dalej nie ma sensu

----------


## _artur_

> Z pewnością nie jest to prymitywna nieuczciwa reklama, tylko zupełnym przypadkiem jakoś location @Pikadil zgadza się z adresem firmy od tego "cudownego" sterowania strefowego. Co za finezja, i to dyskretne przemycanie reklamowego bełkotu...
> 
> PS. nie cytujcie / wpisujcie nazwy tej firmy w postach bo chyba nabijacie jej raczej niezasłużone punkty w wyszukiwarkach.


oj tam oj tam.. na pewno dlatego się zgadza że kolega miał do nich blisko.. pewnie przez ścianę  :wink:

----------


## asolt

> Rozumiem że teoria bardzo często rozmija się z praktyką jak w tym przypadku. Ja jestem praktykiem bo mam taki system 
> Pomimo że nie jestem fachowcem to jak widzę moja wiedza jest dużo większa na ten temat. Nie wiem czy Pan widział kiedyś 
> taki system pracujący , czy Pan coś na ten temat wie ? 
> Zachęcam do zgłębienia tematu , warto, jest już trochę ciekawych informacji dostępnych na ten temat.
> Więcej otwartości a mniej zacietrzewienia 
> Pozdrawiam 
> Polemika dalej nie ma sensu


Chciałoby się powiedziec ze tym gorzej dla teorii
Systemy regulacji strefowej nie tylko widziałem ale  tez je montuję, równiez radiowe.
O jakim zacietrzewieniu jest mowa, kazdą wartośc, wynik mozna obliczyć, podac metodę porównań tak aby uzyskane wyniki były obiektywne a nie stanowiły materiałow reklamowych bez pokrycia. Zgadzam sie ze polemika nie ma sensu jezeli przedstawia sie nie potwierdzone cudowne wyniki działania tego systemu

----------


## Pikadil

> Chciałoby się powiedziec ze tym gorzej dla teorii
> Systemy regulacji strefowej nie tylko widziałem ale  tez je montuję, równiez radiowe.
> O jakim zacietrzewieniu jest mowa, kazdą wartośc, wynik mozna obliczyć, podac metodę porównań tak aby uzyskane wyniki były obiektywne a nie stanowiły materiałow reklamowych bez pokrycia. Zgadzam sie ze polemika nie ma sensu jezeli przedstawia sie nie potwierdzone cudowne wyniki działania tego systemu


Myślałem że na tym forum można ciekawymi doświadczeniami  się podzielić w moim przypadku system regulacji strefowej ale to lipa
Za dużo zacietrzewionych ludzi szkoda.

----------


## asolt

Ale zawsze mozna podyskutować na innych forach budowlanych, tam nawet są oficjalni przedstawiciele tej firmy, widocznie nie wszyscy czują potrzebę instalacji sterowania tej konkretnej firmy.

----------


## Pikadil

> Ale zawsze mozna podyskutować na innych forach budowlanych, tam nawet są oficjalni przedstawiciele tej firmy, widocznie nie wszyscy czują potrzebę instalacji sterowania tej konkretnej firmy.


to prawda 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## _artur_

> Myślałem że na tym forum można ciekawymi doświadczeniami  się podzielić w moim przypadku system regulacji strefowej ale to lipa
> Za dużo zacietrzewionych ludzi szkoda.


podyskutować można ale operając się na czymś konkretnym, wpadasz z zerową liczbą posów i piszesz że jakie to nie jest system hiper super duper kuper wypasiony system bo go używasz.. 
nie piszesz nic konkretnego tylko ogólniki jak z folderu, zdjęcia jakieś byś dał itp. to by było wiadomo.. do tego jasna deklaracja że nie jesteś związany z firmą to sprzedającą w sposób inny niż ten że tego używasz itp. na pewno ułatwiłyby dyskusję.. a tak to sorry - ale wyglądasz jak gość co na deptaku psika perfumami za 10 zł za flakonik i wmawia że to Channel no 5 albo pod marketem rolexy sprzedaje..

----------


## Pikadil

> podyskutować można ale operając się na czymś konkretnym, wpadasz z zerową liczbą posów i piszesz że jakie to nie jest system hiper super duper kuper wypasiony system bo go używasz.. 
> nie piszesz nic konkretnego tylko ogólniki jak z folderu, zdjęcia jakieś byś dał itp. to by było wiadomo.. do tego jasna deklaracja że nie jesteś związany z firmą to sprzedającą w sposób inny niż ten że tego używasz itp. na pewno ułatwiłyby dyskusję.. a tak to sorry - ale wyglądasz jak gość co na deptaku psika perfumami za 10 zł za flakonik i wmawia że to Channel no 5 albo pod marketem rolexy sprzedaje..


Nie jestem związany z producentem  , jestem tylko użytkownikiem . 
Wydaje mi się że najcenniejsze to w ogrzewaniu komfort.i oszczędności i tym się kierowałem kupując ten system .
A co mam jeszcze napisać że mam podzielony budynek na 8 stref , pięć stref to podłogówka i trzy kaloryfery , 
a Evohome steruje jeszcze piecem. Przed zamontowaniem  mieliśmy termostat pokojowy  ale nie zdawał egzaminu,
nie można było zapanować nad podłogówką (niski komfort  i rachunki były średnie ( mało satysfakcjonujące).
Zakup Evohome zrodził się z braku komfortu a nie z chęci obniżenia rachunków. Co prawda zapewniano nas 
o niższych rachunkach ale nie taki był cel (komfort )jednak przy okazji rachunki znacznie spadły i to właśnie 
mniej więcej o taka wartość jaką podałem.         
Zerowa liczba postów oczywiście, nie jestem  zawodowcem i nie kręcą mnie fora , jestem tu pierwszy raz 
budując też nie odwiedzałem żadnego fora.  

Pozdrawiam  :bye:

----------


## asolt

Wytłumacz jaki jest to komfort jezeli mamy obnizone temperatury w niektórych pomieszczeniach, czy jest komfortowo gdy wchodzę do pomieszczenia w którym jest nizsza o kilka stopni temp. Komfort to jest raczej brak przegrzewania w okresie grzewczym a nie obnizone temp. Bo tylko dzieki takiemu obnizeniu mozemy uzyskac jakies oszczędności. Im wieksze obniżenia tym wiecej oszczędności, tylko co to ma wspólnego z komfortem ?. Rachunki i tak by spadły (choć moze nie w tym samym stopniu ) bo dom sie wysuszył. Reasumując jezeli chcemy utrzymac jednakową temp. w całym domu (a jednoczesnie komfort) przy sterowaniu strefowym czy tez przy sterowaniu jednopunkowym (pomieszczenie reprezentywne) róznice będą niewielkie rzedy kilku procent. Gdy bedziemy obnizać temp selektywnie to mozemy miec i 50% oszczedności ale z komfortem nie ma to nic wspólnego. Wszelkie porównania powinny być obiektywne.

----------


## Pikadil

> Wytłumacz jaki jest to komfort jezeli mamy obnizone temperatury w niektórych pomieszczeniach, czy jest komfortowo gdy wchodzę do pomieszczenia w którym jest nizsza o kilka stopni temp. Komfort to jest raczej brak przegrzewania w okresie grzewczym a nie obnizone temp. Bo tylko dzieki takiemu obnizeniu mozemy uzyskac jakies oszczędności. Im wieksze obniżenia tym wiecej oszczędności, tylko co to ma wspólnego z komfortem ?. Rachunki i tak by spadły (choć moze nie w tym samym stopniu ) bo dom sie wysuszył. Reasumując jezeli chcemy utrzymac jednakową temp. w całym domu (a jednoczesnie komfort) przy sterowaniu strefowym czy tez przy sterowaniu jednopunkowym (pomieszczenie reprezentywne) róznice będą niewielkie rzedy kilku procent. Gdy bedziemy obnizać temp selektywnie to mozemy miec i 50% oszczedności ale z komfortem nie ma to nic wspólnego. Wszelkie porównania powinny być obiektywne.



Nie wiem czy mieszkasz w domu jednorodzinnym czy masz mieszkanie . W domu jednorodzinnym życie tak naprawdę 
tocz się w kilku pomieszczeniach. Problem w moim przypadku wynikał właśnie z przegrzania i niedogrzania  pomieszczeń,
nie można było zapanować nad podłogówką .Wykonawca kazał mi zakręcać na kolektorze zawory jak będzie za ciepło
 i odkręcać jak będzie za zimno ( nieporozumienie )co powodowało raz przegrzanie pomieszczeń a raz niedogrzanie.
Po zamontowaniu [TU BYŁA REKLAMA PRODUKTU] problem całkowicie zniknął . Temperatury obniżamy do 3C w zależności o pomieszczenia i czasu
i zdaje to super egzamin a komfort jest bardzo wysoki 
Co do suszenia budynku to prawda pierwszy rok to była masakra (1500 -1600zł) pod drugim roku koszty spadły o ok. 50%

----------


## asolt

> Nie wiem czy mieszkasz w domu jednorodzinnym czy masz mieszkanie . W domu jednorodzinnym życie tak naprawdę 
> tocz się w kilku pomieszczeniach. Problem w moim przypadku wynikał właśnie z przegrzania i niedogrzania  pomieszczeń,
> nie można było zapanować nad podłogówką .Wykonawca kazał mi zakręcać na kolektorze zawory jak będzie za ciepło
>  i odkręcać jak będzie za zimno ( nieporozumienie )co powodowało raz przegrzanie pomieszczeń a raz niedogrzanie.
> Po zamontowaniu Evohome problem całkowicie zniknął . Temperatury obniżamy do 3C w zależności o pomieszczenia i czasu
> i zdaje to super egzamin a komfort jest bardzo wysoki 
> Co do suszenia budynku to prawda pierwszy rok to była masakra (1500 -1600zł) pod drugim roku koszty spadły o ok. 50%


Jezeli wykonuje się podłogówkę nie mając dokłądnych i rzetelnych obliczeń ozc i wynikającego z nich projektu podłogówki to takie sterowanie pomoże.
Dla scisłosci pomógł by kazdy inny system sterowania strefowego nie tylko Evohome, bo nie posiada on jakis unikalnych cech i kosmicznej technologii
Jezeli podłogówka jest prawidłowo zaprojektowana i wykonana to niedogrzania pomieszczen nie powinno byc, mogą jedynie wystąpic przegrzania i to raczej w okresach przejscowych. Co do wysuszenia budynku w pierwszym roku nie pomyliłem sie wcale, ale wnioskowanie o 35% oszczednosci nie uwzgledniającej suszenia budynku i poprawiającej działanie zle zaprojektowanej podłogówki jest co najmniej naduzyciem nie mogącym miec miejsca w normalnych warunkach.
PS. Mieszkam całe zycie w domu (ach) jednorodzinnych i korzystam raczej ze wszystkich pomieszczen nie jednakowo w czasie ale korzystam.

----------


## Pikadil

PS. Mieszkam całe zycie w domu (ach) jednorodzinnych i korzystam raczej ze wszystkich pomieszczen nie jednakowo w czasie ale korzystam.[/QUOTE]

Dokładnie oto mi chodziło , podobna sytuacja jest u mnie

----------


## DEZET

Kolego Pikadil- warto by było zanim się coś napisze sprawdzić, czy masz rację. Ja sprawdziłem, dlatego pisałem o podłączaniu termostatu- widocznie nie wiesz, co masz zamontowane, więc polecam str.4: http://products.ecc.emea.honeywell.c...-pl01r1109.pdf

A poza tym, ogrzewam gazem od prawie 20 lat, nie "eko"-groszkiem... no ale tego wiedzieć nie mogłeś.

----------


## Pikadil

> Kolego Pikadil- warto by było zanim się coś napisze sprawdzić, czy masz rację. Ja sprawdziłem, dlatego pisałem o podłączaniu termostatu- widocznie nie wiesz, co masz zamontowane, więc polecam str.4: http://products.ecc.emea.honeywell.c...-pl01r1109.pdf
> 
> A poza tym, ogrzewam gazem od prawie 20 lat, nie "eko"-groszkiem... no ale tego wiedzieć nie mogłeś.



Zapewniam że wiem co mam(odrobiłem zadanie domowe, a poza tym miałem dobrą ekipę która się na tym znała ),
 Evohome to jest cały system regulacji sterowej a nie termostat .
To co jest pokazane na 1 str. to jest panel sterujący który się nazywa Evotouch i jest panelem zarządzającym
fabrycznie ma nie aktywny czujnik temperatury. W moim przypadku mam ogrzewanie podłogowe(pięć stref), 
czujnik temperatury został uaktywniony i Evotouch pełni dodatkowo  funkcję czujnika temperatury dla jednej strefy 
ogrzewania podłogowego.
Gdybym sterował w strefach tylko kaloryferami  czujnika temperatury się nie uaktywnia i Evotouch jest wtedy tylko 
panelem zarządzającym , jest to opisane na karcie którą przysłałeś, ja mam dodatkowo obszerną instrukcję obsługi.   

Co do ekogroszku  to był żart. Ale jest taka tendencja, ten kto wymyślił to sformułowanie to trafił w dziesiątkę, co
eko węgiel brzmiałoby kiepsko .

----------


## DEZET

Nie strona 1, lecz strona 4.  :wink:

----------


## Pikadil

> Nie strona 1, lecz strona 4.


Na stronie 4 pokazano tyko dwa przykłady aplikacji  Evohome , w tym minimum
element Evotouch  po uaktywnieniu czujnika temperatury jako termostat  bezprzewodowy. 
Ale kto kupuje panel Evotouch żeby używać jako termostat, chyba że myśli się o rozbudowie 
sytemu Evohome albo chce się mieć bajer. w domu. 
Jak chcesz mieć bardzo dobry tylko  termostat bezprzewodowy to kup CM927 Honeywell

----------


## PeZet

Aleś naśmiecił, człowieku...
Czy w związku z tytułem tego wątku - "podłogówka samemu - z powyższej dyskusji wynika że mam puścić po przewodzie do każdego pomieszczenia? Jakim przewodzie
I w ogóle, jakie kable mam puścić w podłodze?
220 do kominka z pw
skrętka między kominkiem a kotłownią

----------


## PeZet

Bajcik,
ja naciągam peszle. Liczę i naciągam. Co będę ciął, skoro da się.

----------


## Pikadil

> Aleś naśmiecił, człowieku...
> Czy w związku z tytułem tego wątku - "podłogówka samemu - z powyższej dyskusji wynika że mam puścić po przewodzie do każdego pomieszczenia? Jakim przewodzie
> I w ogóle, jakie kable mam puścić w podłodze?
> 220 do kominka z pw
> skrętka między kominkiem a kotłownią



Jeżeli wykonujemy ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym domu ( polecam) to najważniejszą 
rzeczą jest sterowanie podłogówką, powinna być to regulacja strefowa. Jak pominiemy 
takie założenie to lepiej nie robić podłogówki w całym domu i ograniczyć się tylko 
do ciągów komunikacyjnych i łazienek. A opowiadanie o regulacji temperaturą poprzez kręcenie 
rotometrami czy zaworami na rozdzielaczach to są bajki, albo mówieniem  o samoregulacji 
podłogówki. 
Ogrzewanie podłogowe jest super systemem grzewczym ale i wymagającym,
 jeżeli spełnimy odpowiednie wymagania będziemy bardzo zadowoleni .   
Oczywiście zawsze będą malkontenci którym wystarczy minimum i komfort czy oszczędzanie
nie mają dla nich znaczenia, ale mają podłogówkę nie ważne jak działa, albo nie wiedzą jak
powinna działać.
Budując dom powinniśmy pamiętać że są rzeczy na które warto wydać pieniądze i taką jest 
ogrzewanie podłogowe z dobrą regulacją strefową. Wtedy będziemy mieli duże oszczędności
przy bardzo wysokim komforcie użytkowania ogrzewania. 
Niestety na temat regulacji strefowej na rynku jest jeszcze bardzo mała wiedza fachowa.
( przerabiałem ten temat mocno).   :roll eyes:

----------


## DEZET

Pikadil -  jedno pytanie: jak długo trzeba czekać na reakcję podłogówki- obojętnie w jakim systemie jest regulowana?
Jeśli nie wiesz ogólnie, to podaj, jak to działa u Ciebie- czas uzyskania od tej "oszczędnej", obniżonej do komfortowej temperatury w danym pomieszczeniu, np. sypialni.

P.S. I przydałoby się- skoro się kogoś cytuje (patrz wyżej) odpowiedzieć konkretnie.

----------


## Pikadil

> Pikadil -  jedno pytanie: jak długo trzeba czekać na reakcję podłogówki- obojętnie w jakim systemie jest regulowana?
> Jeśli nie wiesz ogólnie, to podaj, jak to działa u Ciebie- czas uzyskania od tej "oszczędnej", obniżonej do komfortowej temperatury w danym pomieszczeniu, np. sypialni.
> 
> P.S. I przydałoby się- skoro się kogoś cytuje (patrz wyżej) odpowiedzieć konkretnie.


Nie można udzielić twierdzącej podpowiedzi ponieważ system [...] posiada optymalizację 
wyłączenia(obniżenia temp.) oraz optymalizację załączenia ( temp. komfortu) co powoduje że 
czas osiągnięcia temperatury komfortu jest zmienny, ale to oblicza sobie [...], ja określam 
tylko o której chcę  mieć temperaturę komfortu i o tej godzinie jest. [...] to system oparty na 
"inteligentnych" sterownikach typu fuzzy logic. 

pozdrawiam

----------


## Arturo72

> Nie można udzielić twierdzącej podpowiedzi ponieważ system evohome posiada optymalizację 
> wyłączenia(obniżenia temp.) oraz optymalizację załączenia ( temp. komfortu) co powoduje że 
> czas osiągnięcia temperatury komfortu jest zmienny, ale to oblicza sobie evohome, ja określam 
> tylko o której chcę  mieć temperaturę komfortu i o tej godzinie jest. Evohome to system oparty na 
> "inteligentnych" sterownikach typu fuzzy logic. 
> 
> pozdrawiam


Czary mary hokus pokus a dobra sciema dla laika nie jest zła.Miałeś konkretne pytanie,na które dla znających wodną podłogowke odpowiedź jest prosta.Ty z uwagi na promocję jakiegoś

----------


## grzeniu666

Na mój gust to regulacja strefowa może poprawić komfort (uchronić przed przegrzewaniem pomieszczeń) przy spiepszonej podłogówce i/lub budynku, zaszkodzić nie zaszkodzi (z wyjątkiem porfela, bo kosztuje).

Przy energooszczędnym domu oszczędności w eksploatacji pewnie będą symboliczne, pewnie do 5%, a nie jakieś wydumane 35%. Zamiast klepać papkę z broszur warto się nad tym zastanowić.

----------


## plusfoto

> Nie można udzielić twierdzącej podpowiedzi ponieważ system evohome posiada optymalizację 
> wyłączenia(obniżenia temp.) oraz optymalizację załączenia ( temp. komfortu) co powoduje że 
> czas osiągnięcia temperatury komfortu jest zmienny, ale to oblicza sobie evohome, ja określam 
> tylko o której chcę  mieć temperaturę komfortu i o tej godzinie jest. 
> 
> pozdrawiam


 Bardzo mądry ten sterownik. A czy przewiduje czy na dworze za 6 godzin będzie +20 czy -20, czy będzie wiatr z północy zimny czy z południa ciepły?

----------


## zyzolek

Sterowanie OP z siłownikami ma tylko sens, jak ktoś chce utrzymywać różne temperatury w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach. Np. inna temperatura sypialni, łazienki, salonu, kuchni, przedpokój, wiatrołap itp. Czy strefy czasowe są do tego potrzebne przy OP? Śmiem wątpić, że NIE, bo za duża bezwładność OP. Wystarczą zwykłe siłowniki poszczególnych pętli z termostatami pokojowymi i nastawą temp. powietrza. Osobiście mam takie sterowanie, ale nie za taką cenę co, kolega reklamuje.

----------


## PeZet

Czy ktoś mi ku...wa, powie, jakie kable mam wrzucić? Gość nagina z kryptoreklamą, a wy dajecie się wkręcać. "Podłogówka samemu..." 

Lada moment będę kupował cement i piach.

Do kominka poprowadziłem:
- 2 kable 3x1,5mm2 - zasilanie sterownika i ewentualnie coś tam...  :smile: 
- 3 skrętki 8-przewodowe.

Obejrzałem schemat sterownika Tatarek i trochę tych przewodów tam jest.

Wraca kwestia kabli sterujących samą podłogówką:
Jakie kable prowadzić z pomieszczeń i DOKĄD je prowadzić.

A ty, Pikadil, nie cytuj mnie, proszę, skoro nie odpowiadasz na pytanie.

----------


## DEZET

> Nie można udzielić twierdzącej podpowiedzi ponieważ system evohome posiada optymalizację 
> wyłączenia(obniżenia temp.) oraz optymalizację załączenia ( temp. komfortu) co powoduje że 
> czas osiągnięcia temperatury komfortu jest zmienny, ale to oblicza sobie evohome, ja określam 
> tylko o której chcę  mieć temperaturę komfortu i o tej godzinie jest. Evohome to system oparty na 
> "inteligentnych" sterownikach typu fuzzy logic. 
> pozdrawiam


Banialuki piszesz i tyle. Zadałem proste pytanie, a ty ze sztuczną "inteligencją" wyjeżdzasz. Może na takie bajery ktoś się nabierze- oby nie. 
Co z tego, że fuzzy logic, jak to tylko sterowanie temperaturą, a tu filozofii nie ma: jest chłodniej, chcę cieplej to ustawiam programator i grzeje do zadanej, ew. z wolniejszym dogrzaniem w końcowej fazie podgrzewania. Osiąga zadaną- wyłącza obwód.
Może inaczej: przychodzę do domu wcześniej niż zwykle- o 13.00, jest chłodno, np.17*C, więc włączam grzanie do 20*C ( bo np. nie będę czekał do 17-tej aż się samo załączy. Ile czasu nagrzewa? I jaki w tym komfort, skoro wracam do zimnego?

----------


## DEZET

> Czy ktoś mi ku...wa, powie, jakie kable mam wrzucić? Gość nagina z kryptoreklamą, a wy dajecie się wkręcać. "Podłogówka samemu..." 
> 
> Lada moment będę kupował cement i piach.
> 
> Do kominka poprowadziłem:
> - 2 kable 3x1,5mm2 - zasilanie sterownika i ewentualnie coś tam... 
> - 3 skrętki 8-przewodowe.
> 
> Obejrzałem schemat sterownika Tatarek i trochę tych przewodów tam jest.
> ...


No Kolego,a który z 33 zestawów sterowania Tatarka posiadasz?
W instrukcji R08P są np. 3 wyjścia 230V na pompy, 1x 5V do przepustnicy, 3 czujniki temp. i jedno wyjście sterujące beznapięciowe.
Przewody powinny się spotkać w miejscu umieszczenia sterownika, prawda!?

----------


## plusfoto

> Może inaczej: przychodzę do domu wcześniej niż zwykle- o 13.00, jest chłodno, np.17*C, więc włączam grzanie do 20*C ( bo np. nie będę czekał do 17-tej aż się samo załączy. Ile czasu nagrzewa? I jaki w tym komfort, skoro wracam do zimnego?


Jak to jaki - taki że o 23 jak się będziesz kładł spać to może do tych 20 dojdzie tylko akurat wtedy dobrze by było żeby się stało 17. :smile:

----------


## Pikadil

> Bardzo mądry ten sterownik. A czy przewiduje czy na dworze za 6 godzin będzie +20 czy -20, czy będzie wiatr z północy zimny czy z południa ciepły?



Tak jest taka opcja ale dość kosztowna , należy rozbudować [ :spam: ] 
o dodatkowe urządzenie. Urządzenie  łączy się z portalem internetowym 
pogodowym z którego ściąga sobie dane pogodowe
na kilka dni do przodu (jest kilka portali które udostępniają taką usługę ) 
uwzględniając dane w systemie regulacji.Ale do domu jednorodzinnego to 
chyba już zbyt wyrafinowane rozwiązanie , przy większych obiektach 
sensowne.

----------


## zyzolek

> Tak jest taka opcja ale dość kosztowna , należy rozbudować system [spam]  
> o dodatkowe urządzenie. Urządzenie  łączy się z portalem internetowym 
> pogodowym z którego ściąga sobie dane pogodowe
> na kilka dni do przodu (jest kilka portali które udostępniają taką usługę ) 
> uwzględniając dane w systemie regulacji.Ale do domu jednorodzinnego to 
> chyba już zbyt wyrafinowane rozwiązanie , przy większych obiektach 
> sensowne.


Człowieku,
sprzedawaj na aledrogo.pl
może znajdziesz tam jakiegoś naiwnego kupca :wink:

----------


## Pikadil

> Człowieku,
> sprzedawaj na aledrogo.pl
> może znajdziesz tam jakiegoś naiwnego kupca


[Moderowano]

A na marginesie , głupi ci co kupują samochody  -koszt zakupu , paliwo 5,50, ubezpieczenie , naprawy,
utrata wartości  myślę że odpowiednie to durnie.pl
Kupili by wóz i osła jak było by tanio w eksploatacji i zakupie .

To się nazywa postęp technologiczny i kultura techniczna, w przypadku regulacji 
strefowej ogrzewania podłogowego to same korzyści oszczędności i komfort 
żadnych pośrednich kosztów.

----------


## zyzolek

A czy kolega rozumie różnicę miedzy regulacją strefową, a czasową?

----------


## PeZet

> (...)a który z 33 zestawów sterowania Tatarka posiadasz?
> W instrukcji R08P są np. 3 wyjścia 230V na pompy, 1x 5V do przepustnicy, 3 czujniki temp. i jedno wyjście sterujące beznapięciowe.
> Przewody powinny się spotkać w miejscu umieszczenia sterownika, prawda!?


Dezet, dziękuję za pomoc.
Nie mam żadnego sterownika. Mam mieć.
Wychodzi na to, że kable już mam.

----------


## waz_2000

Prosiłbym o pomc w zaprojektowaniu podłogówki. Zasialna ma być pompą ciepła więc przyjmujemy 35 stopni. Chciałbym też  przewymiarować podłogę by cgrzać jak anjwięcej w taniej taryfie.
DOM
OZC

Ogólnie plan był taki by upchnąć rurkę co 10cm by była jak największa bezwładnościówka równa się grzaniu w nocy i wolniejszemu stygnięciu w dzień.

----------


## Pikadil

> Prosiłbym o pomc w zaprojektowaniu podłogówki. Zasialna ma być pompą ciepła więc przyjmujemy 35 stopni. Chciałbym też  przewymiarować podłogę by cgrzać jak anjwięcej w taniej taryfie.
> DOM
> OZC
> 
> Ogólnie plan był taki by upchnąć rurkę co 10cm by była jak największa bezwładnościówka równa się grzaniu w nocy i wolniejszemu stygnięciu w dzień.


Odległość rur  nie ma wpływu na kumulację ciepła , odległością rur regulujemy 
moc podłogówki z metra kwadratowego. Jeżeli chcesz kumulować ciepło 
to musisz zwrócić uwagę na grubość posadzki standardowo powinno być ok. 6cm
proponuje 10 cm do 12cm.. Należy jednak koniecznie zwrócić uwagę na regulację strefową 
dobrej jakości [moderowano] jeżeli tego nie zrobisz  będą duże problemy z komfortem użytkowania .
I nie słuchaj bajek o samoregulacji czy regulacji zaworami na kolektorach ani tanich termostatach za 45zł.
Nie da się tego oszukać. Jeżeli zrobisz tak jak piszę będziesz bardzo zadowolony. :smile:

----------


## 1950

q..a, ty się prosisz o bana,
reklama jest płatna, zapłać i możesz truć dupę

----------


## Pikadil

> q..a, ty się prosisz o bana,
> reklama jest płatna, zapłać i możesz truć dupę


Co za wyrafinowany język techniczny  :jaw drop: 
To prawda korzystanie z cudzej wiedzy powinno być płatne,

----------


## 1950

i dobrze,

może coś do ciebie dotrze,

każdy z producentów podłogówki ma takie czary,
to żadna nowość 
a twoich achów już starczy,

----------


## odi69

Witam
Co polecacie? Rozdzielacz typu KAN np: http://allegro.pl/kan-therm-rozdziel...343475055.html
czy lepiej z zaworem 3D np: http://allegro.pl/rozdzielacz-5-obw-...378452330.html

----------


## piori

Przecież tego co ta handlowczyna wkleja to nawet czytać nie trzeba, żeby wiedzieć o co chodzi. Pełne fragmenty kopiowane na żywca z jakichś folderów reklamowych, razem z przejściami do następnego wiersza (enterami), przez co co druga linijka bardziej teoretycznych części jego wywodów urywa się w połowie i zaczyna od nowego wiersza. Nawet poprawić tego mu się nie chce, jedynie "kopiuj-wklej".

----------


## DEZET

Jak się nie wie, co się sprzedaje, to jedynie można robić wklejki... żeby fachowo wyglądało :wink:

----------


## mb1808

Witajcie.
Szybkie pytanie do bywalców.
Macie namiary na jakieś programy pomagające rozrysować a raczej wyliczyć długość pętli w pomieszczeniach.
Jak do tąg robię wszystko napiechotkę i wychodzi teoretycznie dobrze ale chciał bym się upewnićaby przypadkiem nie zabrakło gdzieżjakiegoś metra lub nie było kilkunastometrowych nadwyżek.

Dzięki za pomoc

----------


## gentoonx

> Prosiłbym o pomc w zaprojektowaniu podłogówki. Zasialna ma być pompą ciepła więc przyjmujemy 35 stopni. Chciałbym też  przewymiarować podłogę by cgrzać jak anjwięcej w taniej taryfie.
> DOM
> OZC
> 
> Ogólnie plan był taki by upchnąć rurkę co 10cm by była jak największa bezwładnościówka równa się grzaniu w nocy i wolniejszemu stygnięciu w dzień.


masz jakiekolwiek pomieszczenie z obciążeniem większym jak 30W/m ( a masz na pewno) to zapomnij o 35stC w okresie mrozów od -20stC i więcej.

----------


## hydraulik_

> Witajcie.
> Szybkie pytanie do bywalców.
> Macie namiary na jakieś programy pomagające rozrysować a raczej wyliczyć długość pętli w pomieszczeniach.
> Jak do tąg robię wszystko napiechotkę i wychodzi teoretycznie dobrze ale chciał bym się upewnićaby przypadkiem nie zabrakło gdzieżjakiegoś metra lub nie było kilkunastometrowych nadwyżek.
> 
> Dzięki za pomoc


Na stronie firmy KAN-therm jest program do obliczanie podłogówki robi nawet szkic ze strefą brzegową ,określa straty do gruntu
Tym programem można liczyć całe instalacje ,ale można zrobić również pojedyncze pętle

----------


## PeZet

waz_2000, mb1808
ściągnijcie instrukcje obliczania i montażu podłogówki. Są zasadniczo dwa dokumenty: na stronie KAN-therm i na stronie kisan. Krok po kroku i będziecie mieć jasność. 
Trochę tego liczenia jest, ale da radę ogarnąć i w końcu można sobie dobrać długości pętli do zapotrzebowania, zadecydować o ile przewymiarować. Ale mus to wszystko liczyć.

Wg mnie warto sobie rozrysować te rury, nie tylko liczyć, zwłaszcza jak się samemu robi od początku do końca. A skoro rozrysować, to wiadomo - na rysunku zakręty będą pod kątem prostym, a w realu po łuku: jak się tego nie uwzględni to potem pętla wyjdzie krótsza, nawet i ze 2m można sobie ściąć.

----------


## PeZet

> Witam
> Co polecacie? Rozdzielacz typu KAN np: http://allegro.pl/kan-therm-rozdziel...343475055.html
> czy lepiej z zaworem 3D np: http://allegro.pl/rozdzielacz-5-obw-...378452330.html


Ten kanowski ma prawie wszystko, czyli nie ma eurokonusów - złączek, którymi pexa przypniesz. Ten drugi nie ma zasadniczo zaworów i  bypassa. Pytanie, czy planujesz w przyszłości montować siłowniki na zaworach. Jeśli tak, to potrzebujesz bypass - czyli tę rurę co w kanowskim idzie obok pompy - coby nie rozpierniczyć wszystkiego, jak elektrozawory zamkną ci wszystkie obwody. Chyba że ten zawór 3D jakoś się ma do bypasu. SIę nie znam aż tak.

No i pytanie co to za pompy. Jeśli alpha2, to jest git.

----------


## odi69

no mi chodzi ogólnie właśnie czy obywdwa tak samo łatwo wysterować, ogólnie jestem bardzie za rozdzielaczem z zaworem 3D (bardziej takie kompaktowe  mi się wydają)   a co do siłowników to najwyżej tylko do sterowania zaworem 3D ponieważ temperatura i tak w całym domu będzię utrzymywana taka sama

----------


## zyzolek

> no mi chodzi ogólnie właśnie czy obywdwa tak samo łatwo wysterować, ogólnie jestem bardzie za rozdzielaczem z zaworem 3D (bardziej takie kompaktowe  mi się wydają)   a co do siłowników to najwyżej tylko do sterowania zaworem 3D ponieważ temperatura i tak w całym domu będzię utrzymywana taka sama


Co będzie sercem układu? Czyli jakie źródło zasilania, kocioł?

----------


## PeZet

Skoro bez siłowników, to wg mnie kanowski idzie w odstawkę. Pozostaje pytanie, czy ten drugi jest ok.

----------


## slawekk1980`

Kilka dni temu zakupiłem właśnie ten rozdzielacz z instalhurtu tylko na 7 obwodów, sam rozdzielacz,przepływomierze- firma Capricorn, pompa Salus 6m, zawór 3d Afriso-jak za tą cenę to produkt wygląda solidnie. Zmontowałem i podłączyłem już do tego podłogówkę-chodzi. Jedyne co to dodałem do rozdzielacza odpowietrznik na powrocie-taki sam jak widnieje na górze  bo topornie szło odpowietrzanie pętli. No i na dolnej listwie musiałem dołożyć 2 cm przedłużkę mosiężną za zaworem zwrotnym bo jak wszystko złożyłem to dolna i górna listwa nie były względem siebie symetrycznie. Jak patrzę na rysunek z allegro to taka przedłużka chyba jest w tym zestawie, ja kupowałem bezpośrednio w sklepie-nie skręcone na gotowo tylko każda część osobno  i gość widocznie zapomniał ją dołożyć.

----------


## 1950

jaki moc ma pompa na poszczególnych biegach,
jaką ma sprawność, oznaczona dużą literą, 
jeżeli B to dobrze,
jeżeli niższe to policz sobie to, że sezon grzewczy ma przeciętnie od 180-220 dni gdzie ta pompa pracuje i pobiera pokaźna ilości Watów

----------


## odi69

Źródłem ciepła będzie kocioł na eko-groszek, i tak na całym parterze będzie podłogówka a na poddaszu grzejniki. Czy dało by się zrobić taką instalację na jednej pompie?

----------


## mar1973

> Źródłem ciepła będzie kocioł na eko-groszek, i tak na całym parterze będzie podłogówka a na poddaszu grzejniki. Czy dało by się zrobić taką instalację na jednej pompie?


witam

zrób na 2 pompach
napewno chcesz, aby wszystko dobrze funkcjonowało

pozdrawiam

----------


## cronin

Witam
czy rozdzielacze parter - piętro można połączyć pexem (o większej średnicy od pętli) czy w grę wchodzi tylko miedź? jeden bezpośrednio nad drugim, tylko podłogówka, żadnych grzejników.

----------


## odi69

> Na stronie firmy KAN-therm jest program do obliczanie podłogówki robi nawet szkic ze strefą brzegową ,określa straty do gruntu
> Tym programem można liczyć całe instalacje ,ale można zrobić również pojedyncze pętle



Czy chodzi o ten program?
http://pl.kan-therm.com/investments_calc.html

----------


## Maher

> Witam
> czy rozdzielacze parter - piętro można połączyć pexem (o większej średnicy od pętli) czy w grę wchodzi tylko miedź? jeden bezpośrednio nad drugim, tylko podłogówka, żadnych grzejników.


Można połączyć tylko pexa grubego tak nie wygniesz jak 16 i trzeba dołożyć kolanka a one dużo kosztują także jak to przeliczysz to miedź powinna wyjść taniej.

----------


## pakuś

Witam, szukam podpowiedzi:
mam do położenia panele na ogrzewanie podłogowe i zdecydowałem że jako podkład użyję tektury falistej
ile warstowej muszę użyć aby było w porządku - dwu,trzy...

----------


## PeZet

> Witam
> czy rozdzielacze parter - piętro można połączyć pexem (o większej średnicy od pętli) czy w grę wchodzi tylko miedź? jeden bezpośrednio nad drugim, tylko podłogówka, żadnych grzejników.


Cronin, możesz też zgrzewane robić. Jednak po moich ostatnich doświadczeniach ze zgrzewaniem, lutowaniem i skręcaniem - zdecydowanie najprościej i chyba nie najdrożej wychodzi miedź. Lutowanie naprawdę nie jest trudne. Kilka łuków więcej kup, poćwicz. Duża radość. Lut miękki.

----------


## PeZet

> Czy chodzi o ten program?
> http://pl.kan-therm.com/investments_calc.html


Wersja extended. W tym też liczyłem i zdaje się - choć niespecjalnie pamiętam, że program zawyżył ilość rur o jakieś 30% w porównaniu z obliczeniami 
i innymi programami, np. OVplan - tu go masz: http://www.oventrop.de/content.asp?contid=112&MM0=357

----------


## szwedii

> Witam
> czy rozdzielacze parter - piętro można połączyć pexem (o większej średnicy od pętli) czy w grę wchodzi tylko miedź? jeden bezpośrednio nad drugim, tylko podłogówka, żadnych grzejników.



Siema przy odrobinie siły możesz spokojnie połączyć te rozdzielacze pexem, ja mam u siebie właśnie w taki sposób połączone rozdzielacze dwa na piętrze i jeden na dole, pex 26 jest głwóną nitką zasilającą rozdzielacze. Robiłem to zimą przy mrozach, nie powiem żeby było łatwo je powyginać ale dało radę, tym bardziej latem przy dodatnich temperaturach powinno być łatwiej.  

A teraz ja ma pytanko bo się posrałem z deka, chodzi o ten bypas przy rozdzielaczu. U  mnie podłogówka będzie właśnie sterowana termostatami, prawie wszystkie pomieszczenia, w sumie 16 siłowników które połączone będą z listwą, a ona z modułem sterującym pompą CO.  I teraz z tego co czytam to wychodzi na to że musi być ten bypas, a u mnie go nie ma i co najgorsze nawet centa miejsca na niego w szafkach rozdzielaczy.  Za pomoc z góry dzięki. Pozdro

----------


## gentoonx

Jak pompa na rozdzielaczu bez regulacji proporcjonalnej to ten bypass musi być

Jak masz sterowanie temp. centralne przy lub na kotle i pompa w lub przy kotle to bypass nic nie da. Nie potrzebny

----------


## Maher

> A teraz ja ma pytanko bo się posrałem z deka, chodzi o ten bypas przy rozdzielaczu. U  mnie podłogówka będzie właśnie sterowana termostatami, prawie wszystkie pomieszczenia, w sumie 16 siłowników które połączone będą z listwą, a ona z modułem sterującym pompą CO.  I teraz z tego co czytam to wychodzi na to że musi być ten bypas, a u mnie go nie ma i co najgorsze nawet centa miejsca na niego w szafkach rozdzielaczy.  Za pomoc z góry dzięki. Pozdro


Może opisz jak masz instalacje zrobioną i sterowanie, to można coś więcej doradzić. Pewnie chodzi ci o to że jak wszystkie siłowniki się zamkną to pompa nie będzie miała obiegu. Można pokombinować z sterowaniem siłownikami tak że jak ostatni siłownik się zamknie to pompa stanie, lub prościej na przekaźnikach dorobić dodatkowe wyłączenie pompy jak siłownik w najzimniejszym pomieszczeniu zamknie obwód.

----------


## szwedii

> Jak pompa na rozdzielaczu bez regulacji proporcjonalnej to ten bypass musi być
> 
> Jak masz sterowanie temp. centralne przy lub na kotle i pompa w lub przy kotle to bypass nic nie da. Nie potrzebny


Siema Gentonox, pompa tylko jedna na parter i piętro na rurce wychodzącej z bufora zaraz za zaworem 3D czyli tak jak piszesz sterowanie centralne. Ale  i tak mam stresa bo jak się zdarzy że naprawdę wszystkie pętle się zamkną to może się pojawić problem. W sumie nie wierzę żeby cos takiego nastąpiło ale teoretycznie jest możliwe i co wtedy??????

----------


## grzeniu666

@szwedii, za mnie żaden ekspert, ale może masz jakąś pętlę (na każdym rozdzielaczu) która się nagrzewa najwolniej i (prawie) nigdy nie zamyka, i tam dla pewności mógłbyś zdemontować siłownik?

----------


## gentoonx

> @szwedii, za mnie żaden ekspert, ale może masz jakąś pętlę (na każdym rozdzielaczu) która się nagrzewa najwolniej i (prawie) nigdy nie zamyka, i tam dla pewności mógłbyś zdemontować siłownik?


Po co? jeśli już to nie tam, a jedną pętlę ze strefą brzegową jeśli już pozostawić bez siłownika - takie podcieranie doopy szkłem, ale działa.

Ale z wypowiedzi wynika:

Pisze że z listwy steruje siłownikami i pompą CO, tzn że przy braku zapotrzebowania na ciepło pompa zostanie wyłączona (termostat ostatni daje sygnał off, w sterowniku wiodącym można ustawić po jakim czasie od OFF pompa ma się wyłączyć, a siłowniki i tak nie zamykają się w ciągu ułamka sekundy - trwa to trochę - to po pierwsze primo  :smile: 
Po drugie primo  :smile:  nie wiem czy zauważyliście - pewnie nie, ale wszystkie siłowniki dostępne na rynku nie zamykają obiegów na "zero", zawsze zdziebko przelatuje (takie zabezpieczenie)

----------


## szwedii

> Po co? jeśli już to nie tam, a jedną pętlę ze strefą brzegową jeśli już pozostawić bez siłownika - takie podcieranie doopy szkłem, ale działa.
> 
> Ale z wypowiedzi wynika:
> 
> Pisze że z listwy steruje siłownikami i pompą CO, tzn że przy braku zapotrzebowania na ciepło pompa zostanie wyłączona (termostat ostatni daje sygnał off, w sterowniku wiodącym można ustawić po jakim czasie od OFF pompa ma się wyłączyć, a siłowniki i tak nie zamykają się w ciągu ułamka sekundy - trwa to trochę - to po pierwsze primo 
> Po drugie primo  nie wiem czy zauważyliście - pewnie nie, ale wszystkie siłowniki dostępne na rynku nie zamykają obiegów na "zero", zawsze zdziebko przelatuje (takie zabezpieczenie)



Dzieki GENTOONOX, dokładnie tak jak napisałeś   , termostaty-----siłowniki------listwa------moduł-------pompa, to ma się rozumieć że wszystko jak najbardziej ma ręce i nogi i nic nie powinno się podziać?  Ulżyło mi z deka bo już w gaciach trochę było. Pozdro

----------


## asolt

> Siema Gentonox, pompa tylko jedna na parter i piętro na rurce wychodzącej z bufora zaraz za zaworem 3D czyli tak jak piszesz sterowanie centralne. Ale  i tak mam stresa bo jak się zdarzy że naprawdę wszystkie pętle się zamkną to może się pojawić problem. W sumie nie wierzę żeby cos takiego nastąpiło ale teoretycznie jest możliwe i co wtedy??????


Ja ten problem rozwiazałem za pomocą przekazników, układ działał juz jeden sezon, zero problemów.

----------


## oliwkawawa

Witam,

Właśnie u mnie w domu działają hydraulicy, póki co intensywnie się im przyglądam, pierwsze ich kroki nie wzbudziły mojego zaufania, no ale zobaczymy co będzie dalej.
w całym domu będzie podłogówka+drabinka w łazience..

Póki co chciałam się upewnić co do kilku spraw które mnie nurtują:
- jak gęsto powinni układać mi rurki pod płytki (łazienki, kuchnia, wiatrołap), a jak gęsto pod drewno? Mój parkieciarz powiedział mi że rozstaw meandryczny co 10-15 cm-czy to jest ok? I czy tego mam pilnować?
- czy pod meblami powinny iść jakieś pętle? że pod lodówką i kuchenką nie powinny to już doczytałam, co z łazienką?-wanna, brodzik...?

- i pytanie poza kategorią-czy pexy 10-16 mm wszędzie, tzn. podejścia do umywalek, prysznica, zlewu, zmywarki (w zasadzie to chyba wszędzie używają tych samych "cienkich" rurek) - czy to jest w porządku? Czy nie będzie słabe ciśnienie wody?

Może macie jeszcze jakieś złote rady pt. "czego nie wolno absolutnie zrobić przy kładzeniu podłogówki?"  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## gentoonx

absolutnie nie wolno robić "na oko", można "z doświadczenia

podłogówka = instalator
łączenie doopy z Wisłą = (ła)hydraulik + potem problemy

jak gęsto rurki - zgodnie z zapotrzebowaniem pomieszczeń

jak pod drewno - przy temp. obliczeniowej max temp. podlogi 27stC

----------


## oliwkawawa

A to hydraulik nie może być instalatorem?  :smile: 
Kładą podłogowe od lat, ostatnimi czasy głównie podłogowe jako jedyny rodzaj ogrzewania w całym domu. Chyba mają doświadczenie...

----------


## asolt

> A to hydraulik nie może być instalatorem? 
> Kładą podłogowe od lat, ostatnimi czasy głównie podłogowe jako jedyny rodzaj ogrzewania w całym domu. Chyba mają doświadczenie...


Doswiadczenie nie zastąpi obliczeń, gdyby tak było nie byłoby  projektantów a tylko wykonawcy. Jezeli wykonawca mówi ze ułożenie w meander jest ok, jest to prawda ale to ok jest dla niego bo meander sie szybko i łatwo układa. A to ze występują róznice temp. posadzki to nie jego problem.
Jezeli chodzi o rozstawy dla drewna to nie wyobrazam sobie jak mozna to sobie w pamieci szybko obliczyć, dobrać najnizsza mozliwą temp zasilania, zróznicować straty poszczególnych pomieszczeń, czyli ozc+projekt podłogówki w jednym, no ale się nie znam a oni maja "doswiadczenie", raczej minęli sie z powołaniem, tyle projektów na nich czeka, jedna sekunda i wszystkie parametry w głowie. Takie bezgraniczne zaufanie w fachowośc wykonawców czasami konczy sie w temacie "czarna lista...."

----------


## oliwkawawa

To nie wykonawca podłogówki mówi że meander jest ok, tylko parkieciarz, który będzie na tym układał drewno  :smile:

----------


## oliwkawawa

Poza tym, nie dajmy się zwariować... Większość osób jakie znam, choćby z tego forum, miało układane podłogowe przez hydraulików. Nie instalatorów. O obliczeniach to już w ogóle możemy zapomnieć. Jak wiele osób samych sobie czyni takie instalacje w domu...? Czy to oznacza że ok. 80% ludzi ma źle?

----------


## asolt

> Poza tym, nie dajmy się zwariować... Większość osób jakie znam, choćby z tego forum, miało układane podłogowe przez hydraulików. Nie instalatorów. O obliczeniach to już w ogóle możemy zapomnieć. Jak wiele osób samych sobie czyni takie instalacje w domu...? Czy to oznacza że ok. 80% ludzi ma źle?


Odpowiedziałem na PW
Podłogowe tak, drewno na podłogówce to nie tak często, rzekłbym dosc rzadko

----------


## odi69

A ja mam takie trochę dziwne pytanie. Czy każdy manometr nadaje się do instalacji wodnej

----------


## CityMatic

> A ja mam takie trochę dziwne pytanie. Czy każdy manometr nadaje się do instalacji wodnej


Każdy, standardowy jest przystosowany do pomiaru zarówno cieczy jak i gazów (nieagresywnych).

----------


## PeZet

> Każdy, standardowy jest przystosowany do pomiaru zarówno cieczy jak i gazów (nieagresywnych).


Chyba, że - jak na moim - jest napisane, że "Nie używać do tlenu".

Co zrobić, żeby w czasie zasypywania podłogówki betonem nie wpuścić wilgoci pod folię? Spinki, dziury...
Choć podobno wilgoć w końcu wyjdzie. Po kilku latach...

----------


## gentoonx

trza było użyć innej technologii - płyta systemowa - niestety to już tanio nie jest

a tak - nie przejmować się, bo i jak nic nie poradzisz to poco?

----------


## odi69

Trudne pytanie, najłatwiej skorzystać z gotowych systemów, chyba że każdą spinkę potraktować klejem lub silikonem  :jaw drop:

----------


## plusfoto

Trzeba było uczyć się fizyki to by nie było problemu. Jeśli masz folię to te spinki jej nie straszne. Chyba że ją porozdzierasz lub poszarpiesz.

----------


## 1950

straszenie dzieci kominiarzem

----------


## PeZet

Witajcie, przywołany do porządku przez plusfoto, 
postanowiłem wziąć od września korepetycje z fizyki, może dowiem się wtedy, o co jemu chodziło, 
a dzięki 1950 - spał będę spokojnie.  :smile: 

Wraca temat izolacji podłogi pod kominkiem.
Warto ograniczyć mostek termiczny. 
Mam kilka bloczków gazobetonowych 12cm.
Przekroiłbym je na pół i ułożył taką 6cm warstwę.
Jakieś opinie?

----------


## oliwkawawa

Podłączam się do pytania o pustak pod kominkiem  :smile:

----------


## odi69

Czy jest jakiś dozwolony spadek ciśnienia po 24h w czasie próby ciśnieniowej, instalacja CWU z PP

----------


## gentoonx

> Czy jest jakiś dozwolony spadek ciśnienia po 24h w czasie próby ciśnieniowej, instalacja CWU z PP


http://www.prik.pl/pdf/matkonf9.pdf

jeśli poprawnie zrobiona, to nie powinno tak być

----------


## [email protected]

Przeczytałem temat od samego początku i śledzę na bieżąco.
Nadszedł czas na weryfikacje mojego planu podłogówki poddasza.
projekt  ogrzewania poddasza dom w kaliach 2
Czy ktoś w moim projekcie widzi jakiś problem i ma jakieś uwagi?
Podałem linka, żeby nie powielać.

----------


## PeZet

> Czy jest jakiś dozwolony spadek ciśnienia po 24h w czasie próby ciśnieniowej, instalacja CWU z PP


Może układ jest zapowietrzony.
A może temperatura się zmienia znacząco?

U mnie próba ciśnieniowa podogówki trwa od dwóch tygodni i ciśnienie na poddaszu potrafi bujać się od 2,5 do 3,5 bara. Przy w miarę stabilnej temperaturze - ciśnienie jest stałe.  :big grin:

----------


## PeZet

Co do gazobetonu pod kominkiem - ODPADA.
1. Kruchy.
2. Jeśli wilgocią jaką zacznie się pocić - grób, mogiła.

Nie pozostaje nic innego, jak XPS. Trudno. Cenowo - masakra, jak dla mnie.
Daję 10cm.
Na to pójdzie 16cm wylewki. Zazbroję kratą samorobną.

Miałem przeboje z gazobetonem. W dzienniku lekko opisałem.

W środę - zasypywanie - 6:00.

----------


## PeZet

Mam pytanie o dylatacje między płytami.
(powielam z dziennika, nie każdemu chce się "biegać")

Zaznaczone na czerwono, ponumerowane.

Parter:


Poddasze:


Nr 003 - parter
Niby nie potrzeba, ale wg mnie na bank tam pęknie, skoro chudziak tam się podzielił na pół

Nr 010
Nie wiem, czy ją dawać. Salon ma 21m2. Są dwie pętle, czy muszą być zdylatowane?

Nr 106 - poddasze
Komin. Wejście do pokoju jest przez wąskie gardło. Dylatować albo nie.

Dodam, że założyłem gąbkowe osłonki we wszystkich projektowanych miejscach dylatacji.

----------


## bajcik

Pezet, Co ty za kominek planujesz że prawie fundament by się przydał? U siebie dałem normalna wylewkę, tylko zazbronona siatką. No ale kominek jakiś małej mocy, bez PW.

----------


## PeZet

O mostek termiczny mi chodzi. Nie po to tyle liczyłem OZC, żeby głupim fundamentem pod kominek rozpi...dzić wszystkie założenia.
No i poza tym... nie wiem jaki planuję kominek.  :big grin: 
Przerabiałem już zimę na wsi i wiem, jak wkurzają pierdułki, które ziębią choć trochę.
Cegły lubię, może się okazać, że sporo ich będzie koło kominka.
Dlatego tak kombinuję.

A poza tym - frajdę mam.

----------


## gall86

Witam,
zastanawiam się nad kwestią jakiej długości rurki kupić. Z tego co widziałem na portalu aukcyjnym, to są długości 100, 200, widziałem też 600m. Chodzi mi o to, żeby nie powstały mi odpady po 30 metrów. Czy nie korzystniej jest kupić 600 metrów w jednym kawałku? Będę miał 8 pętli po około 75 metrów i wtedy wychodziło by to OK, biorąc 100 metrów mam 25 metrów odpadu, a biorąc 200m to już 50 metrów odpadu. Jak wy to rozwiązaliście, aby zbyt wiele rurki nie poszło na zmarnowanie? Oczywiście liczę się z odpadami, ale nie aż takimi.

PS. dochodzi jeszcze wygoda operowania przy układaniu, podejrzewam, że 600 metrów nie wygląda to za różowo...

----------


## bajcik

Też myślałem o tych większych rolkach, ale kupiłem 200metrowe. I dobrze, bo żonka cięższych by nie uniosła. Żadnego rozwijacza nie konstruowałem. Trochę główkowałem żeby nie zostać z dużymi odpadami. Na bieżąco kontrolowałem w którym zwoju ile zostało i na co ma pójść. Minimalnie korygowałem ustawienia z projektu. Zaczynałem od dłuższych a kończyłem na krótkich doprowadzeniach do drabinek łazienkowych.

Z kilometra rur w 5 zwojach zostało łącznie 27 metrów.  :smile:

----------


## asolt

> PS. dochodzi jeszcze wygoda operowania przy układaniu, podejrzewam, że 600 metrów nie wygląda to za różowo...


Z krązkiem 200 m jest tak sobie, jak to robic z 600 m bez rozwijaka nie wiem. Rózowo to na pewno nie jest.

----------


## 1950

a zdradźcie mi dlatego piszecie o odpadach?
przecież są mufki i każdy z producentów ma dopuszczenie ITB do zalewania w betonie.

----------


## bajcik

bo wolimy żeby oba końce rurek były w rozdzielaczu.

----------


## PeZet

> a zdradźcie mi dlatego piszecie o odpadach?
> przecież są mufki i każdy z producentów ma dopuszczenie ITB do zalewania w betonie.


Schowaj się z takimi poradami! Jeszcze kto cię posłucha i zacznie sztukować.
Nie sztukować!
Pętla w jednym kawałki ma być - zaczyna się na rozdzielaczu i tam się kończy.

Jeśli wylewkarze rozpierdolą rurę, wtedy ewentualnie złączką złapać. Ale to ostateczność.

Ja robiłem na długościach zwoju 200m, 200m i 100m.
Zostały mi 3 ścinki półtorametrowe i dwa kawałki 10m, które wykorzystałem na inne wodne cele.
Da radę policzyć tak, by odpadów nie było.
Robiłem też podobnie do bajcika - na żywca korygowałem z której pętli układać, choć wcześniej wszystko było zaplanowane.

----------


## 1950

i tu się  mylisz,
nie boli cię to, że masz pod betonem instalację wodną w której jest kilkakrotnie więcej kształtek niż kilka mufek na podłogówce,

kolejny mit stworzony w internecie,

a po to żeby było wiadomo co jest z instalacją w trakcie wylewek i po ich wykonaniu, jest próba szczelności i pozostawienie instalacji pod ciśnieniem wody na czas wylwewk.

----------


## gentoonx

> i tu się  mylisz,
> nie boli cię to, że masz pod betonem instalację wodną w której jest kilkakrotnie więcej kształtek niż kilka mufek na podłogówce,
> 
> kolejny mit stworzony w internecie,
> 
> a po to żeby było wiadomo co jest z instalacją w trakcie wylewek i po ich wykonaniu, jest próba szczelności i pozostawienie instalacji pod ciśnieniem wody na czas wylwewk.


bez komentarza

albo nie

Boże widzisz i nie grzmisz

----------


## 1950

następny mitoman

----------


## PeZet

> i tu się  mylisz,
> nie boli cię to, że masz pod betonem instalację wodną w której jest kilkakrotnie więcej kształtek niż kilka mufek na podłogówce,
> 
> kolejny mit stworzony w internecie,
> 
> a po to żeby było wiadomo co jest z instalacją w trakcie wylewek i po ich wykonaniu, jest próba szczelności i pozostawienie instalacji pod ciśnieniem wody na czas wylwewk.


Boli.
Jest ich u mnie 12. Mniej się nie dało.

Po co jednak mnożyć byty ponad miarę.

1950,
myślę, że się z nami drażnisz, bo nie wierzę, że akurat Ty byś serio propagował taką brednię.  :big grin:

----------


## 1950

robię podłogówki od 2000 roku,
jeszcze mi się nie zdarzyło, żeby był jakiś problem

nie, były dwa problemy jak po wylewkach przewiercono centrycznie rury,

naprawdę nie ma się czego obawiać

----------


## bajcik

1950 - tak w temacie, możesz opowiedzieć jak wygląda naprawa i ile roboty z taką przewierconą rurką?

----------


## odi69

Do skręcanych jakoś nie mam zaufania a może to wina hydraulika

----------


## 1950

to może pierw na temat skręcanych złączek,
żadne nie mają dopuszczenia ITB do zalewania w betonie,
zalewać można tylko zaprasowywane,

naprawa wygląda na wykuciu rury i założeniu dwóch albo jednej mufki, w zależności od rozmiaru uszkodzenia

----------


## oliwkawawa

Pytanie mam, o próbę szczelności podłogówki...
Czy konieczna jest taka próba w przypadku nie łączonych rurek? Rurki raczej dobre, Wavin. Tak na dobrą sprawę jeśli coś ma cieknąć, to tylko w rozdzielaczu, czyli nawet po zrobieniu wylewek będzie tam stały dostęp. Czy coś jeszcze może się wydarzyć?

----------


## 1950

próbę się robi żeby mieć pewność 
a także po to żeby  do wylewek rura  była pod ciśnieniem
ma to dwa cele,
w razie uszkodzenia od razu widać,
po drugie mniejsza możliwość uszkodzenia rury

----------


## PeZet

Oliwkawawa, kiedyś kombinowałem podobnie: rurki, wylewka, a dalej jakoś będzie.
Ale w końcu się złamałem, kupiłem rozdzielacze.
Jeśli nie masz rozdzielaczy, podłącz - albo poproś, żeby instalator połączył pętle zwykłymi złączkami pex, trójnikami etc i podpiął do zimnej wody z kranu. Będziesz miała próbę ciśnieniową - 3 bary. Z torbami nie pójdziesz - złączki to koszt 5-7zł za sztukę. Hm.... wychodzi na 10 obwodach koło stówy. 
No, nie wiem, ale namawiam gorąco do próby ciśnieniowej.

----------


## oliwkawawa

Rozdzielacze są. Wody chwilowo nie było, dlatego wczoraj jak skończyli nie było tej próby. Ale do wylewek mam trochę czasu jeszcze. Dziś zadzwonię i powiem, że na czas wylewek mają puścić tam wodę, i już  :smile: 
Wczoraj jeszcze byłam oglądałam to dzieło, w paru miejscach te klipsy powyłaziły, pewnie od chodzenia po tym, ale to bezpośrednio przed wylewkami poprawię.
Aaa, no i jeszcze styropian, w paru miejscach się ugina czy unosi lekko jak się stanie na brzegu płyty, jak to styropian, było kilka newralgicznych miejsc gdzie trzeba było nieźle poprzycinać, dać 3 cm zamiast 5cm, więc w tych miejscach wiadomo-idealnie równo nie jest, ale wylewka to dociśnie mam nadzieję? Będzie 6,5-7 cm, więc trochę powinno ważyć. Wylewkarz uczulał żeby chudziak był wyrównany, i styropian dobrze przylegał bo wylewka sie przełamie. Chudziak ogólnie był tak gładki że mylono go z wylewką, no ale kilka takich miejsc nierównych, zwłaszcza pod ścianą się zdarzyło...

----------


## PeZet

Mam podłogę!



Szczegóły w dzienniku.

----------


## PeZet

> Rozdzielacze są. Wody chwilowo nie było, dlatego wczoraj jak skończyli nie było tej próby. Ale do wylewek mam trochę czasu jeszcze. Dziś zadzwonię i powiem, że na czas wylewek mają puścić tam wodę, i już 
> .


Jeśli masz możliwość, wpuść wodę do układu jak najwcześniej.




> Wczoraj jeszcze byłam oglądałam to dzieło, w paru miejscach te klipsy powyłaziły, pewnie od chodzenia po tym, ale to bezpośrednio przed wylewkami poprawię.
> Aaa, no i jeszcze styropian, w paru miejscach się ugina czy unosi lekko jak się stanie na brzegu płyty, jak to styropian, było kilka newralgicznych miejsc gdzie trzeba było nieźle poprzycinać, dać 3 cm zamiast 5cm, więc w tych miejscach wiadomo-idealnie równo nie jest, ale wylewka to dociśnie mam nadzieję? Będzie 6,5-7 cm, więc trochę powinno ważyć. Wylewkarz uczulał żeby chudziak był wyrównany, i styropian dobrze przylegał bo wylewka sie przełamie. Chudziak ogólnie był tak gładki że mylono go z wylewką, no ale kilka takich miejsc nierównych, zwłaszcza pod ścianą się zdarzyło...


Dociśnie, aczkolwiek przy ścianach warto sprawdzić, bo a nuż trzeba podłubać w styropianie.

----------


## DEZET

> Mam podłogę!
> 
> 
> 
> Szczegóły w dzienniku.


Gratulacje!
 Przeczytałem DB- super się czytało... i podobne książki czytaliśmy  :wink:

----------


## odi69

A oto moje początki jako zaklinacza wężów
http://forum.budujemydom.pl/?autocom...q=si&img=10230

----------


## _artur_

> A oto moje początki jako zaklinacza wężów
> http://forum.budujemydom.pl/?autocom...q=si&img=10230


to będzie łazienka? bo odległości poniżes 10cm pomiędzy rurkami to jakby gęsto trochę jak na pokój..

----------


## Jacekss

> Mam podłogę!
> 
> Załącznik 203008Załącznik 203011Załącznik 203012Załącznik 203014Załącznik 203013
> 
> Szczegóły w dzienniku.


Te "zegarki" przy rozdzielaczach to termometry ?  :smile:

----------


## PeZet

> Te "zegarki" przy rozdzielaczach to termometry ?


Tak jest. Dołożę jeszcze po jednym manometrze na każdy rozdzielacz. Piękne są, czyż nie? "D
Manometr to potęga, termometr też, ale przy manometrze wymięka.

----------


## PeZet

> (...)odległości poniżej 10cm pomiędzy rurkami to jakby gęsto trochę jak na pokój..


Zgadzam się, choć zależy czym masz zamiar grzać, Odi69. Chociaż, i tak sądzę że to baaaardzo gęsto. 
Uważaj na odległość od ściany - minimum 10cm.

Dylatacja w progu - przygotowałem podobnie jak Ty, nakleiłem się jak głupi, a potem, po dyskusji z ekipą, wszystko wywalili i zrobili dylatacje w progu po swojemu. Szczerze mówiąc takie sterczące gówna tylko im niepotrzebnie utrudniają robotę. W moim przekonaniu - niepotrzebnie utrudniają, a my niepotrzebnie to robimy.
Ale to tylko moje zdanie, bo opinie w wątku są podzielone: niektórzy twierdzą, żeby zrobić osobiście i później egzekwować, że tak ma być. Widziałem pracę ekipy i nie wyobrażam sobie, żeby mieli paprać się ze sterczącymi na środku gąbkami. Tym bardziej że rurę miksokreta czasem trzeba we dwóch trzymać żeby nie fruwała. Nie wiem jak mieliby przypilnować, żeby nie zgniatała tych gąbek.
PS. rura potrafi wyrywać spinki, ale to jest bez znaczenia, bo od razu zasypują rurki pex.

----------


## Jacekss

mnie też wychodziły rozstawy 25-30 cm i tak zrobiłem. dla świętego spokoju można zrobić co 20cm. nie jest za gęsto a i zapas jest  :wink:

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Zgadzam się, choć zależy czym masz zamiar grzać, Odi69. Chociaż, i tak sądzę że to baaaardzo gęsto. 
> Uważaj na odległość od ściany - minimum 10cm.
> 
> Dylatacja w progu - przygotowałem podobnie jak Ty, nakleiłem się jak głupi, a potem, po dyskusji z ekipą, wszystko wywalili i zrobili dylatacje w progu po swojemu. Szczerze mówiąc takie sterczące gówna tylko im niepotrzebnie utrudniają robotę. W moim przekonaniu - niepotrzebnie utrudniają, a my niepotrzebnie to robimy.
> Ale to tylko moje zdanie, bo opinie w wątku są podzielone: niektórzy twierdzą, żeby zrobić osobiście i później egzekwować, że tak ma być. Widziałem pracę ekipy i nie wyobrażam sobie, żeby mieli paprać się ze sterczącymi na środku gąbkami. Tym bardziej że rurę miksokreta czasem trzeba we dwóch trzymać żeby nie fruwała. Nie wiem jak mieliby przypilnować, żeby nie zgniatała tych gąbek.
> PS. rura potrafi wyrywać spinki, ale to jest bez znaczenia, bo od razu zasypują rurki pex.


U mnie wylewkarze nie chcieli dylatacji w progach. Robili dylatacje sami kątownikiem czy czymś takim, już po zatarciu wylewki, na bieżąco. Teraz jedynie wypełniłam szczeliny silikonem sanitarnym, co by się tam nie nasypało syfu.

----------


## gentoonx

Jesli temp zasilania podłogówki to nie więcej jak 38-40stC to można sobie tak dylatacje kątownikiem czy gwoździem robić - nie ma strachu. Są ludzie co mają podłogówki sprzed kilkunastu lat liczone na 48-53stC - tam ten numer bez wyklejenia "prawdziwych" dylatacji nie przechodzi, bo rozszerzalnośc płyt przy takim zasilaniu jest taka, że resztki wylewki pozostające przy rurach tak prą, że płyty nie maja jak pracować.

kto nie widział - ten nie wie. Ja widziałem u jednego klienta, mam zdjęcia z położenia i wiem co się z płytami dzieje jak sobie klient przypadkiem podniesie temperaturę na zasilaniu powyżej 39stC

----------


## pawko_

Pokaż te zdjęcia jeśli możesz.

----------


## PeZet

Gentoonx, wrzuć te zdjęcia, coby unaocznić dlaczego ogrzewanie podłogowe jest - niskotemperaturowe.
A z progami, sądzę, że dramatyzujesz. Nie rozszerzy się z jednej, to rozszerzy się z drugiej. Gorzej jak ze wszystkich stron nie ma się gdzie rozszerzyć.

----------


## odi69

Cóż tak wyszło z OZC i tabel Rotha, za to w salonie będą co 20cm, od ścian w niektórych miejscach jest 7cm. Co do dylatacji zobaczymy, mi majster powiedział żebym wstawił cienkie deski równo poziomem wylewki w miejscach gdzie płyty się łączą, bo i tak wylewamy w miarę możliwości i czasu poszczególne pomieszczenia, tzn. narazie mam tylko spiżarnie. I beton robiony oczywiście samemu w betoniarce

----------


## odi69

A mam jeszcze takie pytanie. Czy rozdzielacz od grzejników może być do góry nogami tzn. wyprowadzenia z belek od góry. Pozwoliło by mi to lepiej wykorzystać miejsce w kotłowni

----------


## plusfoto

A co chociaż by z odpowietrzeniem?

----------


## odi69

Mogę zamiast korka na końcu belki zamontować, a przy grzejnikach i tak będą odpowietrzniki

----------


## 1950

możesz go zamontować do góry nogami,

----------


## gentoonx

postaram sie w weekend powklejać, muszę odnaleźć na NAS-ie. Ale poszukam

----------


## odi69

Jak zarazie dylatacje mam jaj na rysunku, kawałek posadzki opisany jako 1.03 jest grzany przyłączami które idą do pomieszczenia 1.05. Czy miedzy 1.05 a 1.03 robić dylatacje?

----------


## gentoonx

Tak

----------


## gentoonx

Miałem gdzieś zdjęcia z wycinania podłogówki, która działała jak pisałem, ale ... znaleźc cięzko - za dużo tego, będę jeszcze grzebał.

W międzyczasie wklejam coś podobnego z tematu "Jak nie nalezy wykonywać ogrzewań podłogowych na płycie systemowej"

Pomijając te za krótkie peszle, jedna rura w połączeniu dylatacji itd., pomyślcie co się dzieje z masą zarobową przy wylewaniu na dylatacji - już lepiej w takim miejscu gwoździem przecinać, jeśli kątownikiem z góry na dól jak gilotyną to i tak miedzy rurami płyty są połączone bez dylatacji (na rastrowej płycie też). Robiła firma - 12 lat doświadczeń w ogrzewaniu podłogowym

----------


## odi69

Jaką długość powinny mieć peszle ?

----------


## mar1973

> Jaką długość powinny mieć peszle ?


wiatm

najlepiej po 50 cm z kazdej strony
napewno nie mniej niz po 40 cm

pozdrawiam

----------


## gentoonx

40cm -OK, 30cm - nie ma błędu, ale tyle jak rura prostopadle do dylatacji przechodzi, 50cm - to już lekka przesada  :wink: 

Przy rozdzielaczu, zależy jak duży, to i po 1,2m czasem wychodzą - ale to inna bajka

----------


## pawko_

A czy ten peszel pełni funkcję ochronną w miejscu dylatowanym ?
Czy jeszcze jest jakaś inna jego funkcja ?

----------


## oliwkawawa

O to samo chciałam zapytać. Co jeśli peszli nie będzie?

----------


## DEZET

> O to samo chciałam zapytać. Co jeśli peszli nie będzie?


 Dwie sąsiadujące płyty betonu, w nich rurki z peszlem/otuliną, który jest też gąbką, więc rura w środku ma możliwość niewielkich ruchów. Jeśli by tego nie było krawędzie betonu działają  jak gilotyna, bo rurka jest sztywno otulona betonem. Mogą przeciąć rurkę- to wariant ekstremalny :wink:  Tak ja myślę, może się mylę.

----------


## oliwkawawa

To chyba wariant bardzo ekstremalny  :wink: 
Myślałam prędzej o pęknięciach na płytkach, ew. drewnie (?). Właśnie, coś się stanie z drewnem w takim miejscu?

----------


## mar1973

> Dwie sąsiadujące płyty betonu, w nich rurki z peszlem/otuliną, który jest też gąbką, więc rura w środku ma możliwość niewielkich ruchów. Jeśli by tego nie było krawędzie betonu działają  jak gilotyna, bo rurka jest sztywno otulona betonem. Mogą przeciąć rurkę- to wariant ekstremalny Tak ja myślę, może się mylę.


witam

dokładnie może stać się tak jak piszesz
peszel/otulina chroni rury na styku płyt

pozdrawiam

----------


## oliwkawawa

U mnie nie ma pianki dylatacyjnej w progach w ogóle, są dylatacje zrobione kątownikiem, obstawiam że sięgają najdalej do górnej krawędzi rurki, ale chyba nawet nie aż tak głęboko, bo przy wypełnianiu tych szczelin silikonem widziałam że są głębokie może na 2 max. 3 cm (jastrych jest o grubości 6,5 cm)... Więc nadal rurki są zatopione w jakby jednej płycie, tej "pod spodem", a nie dwóch sąsiadujących. Staram to sobie wyobrazić, ten efekt gilotyny u mnie, ale nie umiem. HELP  :smile:

----------


## oliwkawawa

> witam
> 
> dokładnie może stać się tak jak piszesz
> peszel/otulina chroni rury na styku płyt
> 
> pozdrawiam


może tak się stać
a jak często tak się staje?

----------


## oliwkawawa

Próbuję coś znaleźć na ten temat w necie, niestety nigdzie nie piszą o pękniętych rurkach od podłogówki. To chyba naprawdę ekstremalne przypadki. Jedynie o pęknięciach na betonie, ew. potem na posadzkach kamiennych czy innych.
Więc, tak bez straszenia (nie piszmy o przypadkach 1 na 1000) - co się stanie jeśli tych peszli nie ma? Zakładamy oczywiście że grzejemy jak trzeba, niskotemperaturowo (u nas inaczej być nie może, bo prawie wszędzie będzie drewno), a nie 45 stopni w obieg. Nie wiem czy to ma jakiekolwiek znaczenie, ale wylewka jest na kruszywie, Pan od wylewek twierdzi że taka wylewka nie pracuje tak mocno jak "zwykła" wylewka.

----------


## mar1973

> Próbuję coś znaleźć na ten temat w necie, niestety nigdzie nie piszą o pękniętych rurkach od podłogówki. To chyba naprawdę ekstremalne przypadki. Jedynie o pęknięciach na betonie, ew. potem na posadzkach kamiennych czy innych.
> Więc, tak bez straszenia (nie piszmy o przypadkach 1 na 1000) - co się stanie jeśli tych peszli nie ma? Zakładamy oczywiście że grzejemy jak trzeba, niskotemperaturowo (u nas inaczej być nie może, bo prawie wszędzie będzie drewno), a nie 45 stopni w obieg. Nie wiem czy to ma jakiekolwiek znaczenie, ale wylewka jest na kruszywie, Pan od wylewek twierdzi że taka wylewka nie pracuje tak mocno jak "zwykła" wylewka.


witam

a może popatrz na to z drugiej strony
nic na ten temat ("pęknięte rurki od podłogówki) nie znalazłeś, bo ci co mają podłogówki, mają je dobrze zrobione i nie mają problemów

jeżeli ktoś chce eksperymentować ze swoją instalacją (we własnym domu) jago sprawa, nie ma przymusu robienia zgodnie ze "sztuką"

pozdrawiam

----------


## powell

> może tak się stać
> a jak często tak się staje?


Chcesz prowadzić statystykę?  :smile: 
Tak powinno się robić, mówią o tym instrukcje układania OP, np, "SYSTEM KAN-therm - ogrzewanie podłogowe układane metodą mokrą", cytat: "przez szczeliny dylatacyjne rurami wolno przechodzić tylko w rurach osłonowych (peszel na długości 50 cm)"
-

----------


## oliwkawawa

> witam
> 
> a może popatrz na to z drugiej strony
> nic na ten temat ("pęknięte rurki od podłogówki) nie znalazłeś, bo ci co mają podłogówki, mają je dobrze zrobione i nie mają problemów
> 
> jeżeli ktoś chce eksperymentować ze swoją instalacją (we własnym domu) jago sprawa, nie ma przymusu robienia zgodnie ze "sztuką"
> 
> pozdrawiam


Pięknie by było, jakby większość z nas miało idealnie wyliczoną i położoną podłogówkę  :smile:  Niestety tak nie jest. Potwierdzają to choćby niektóre tutaj prowadzone dzienniki budowy.
Ja nie szukałAM opinii użytkowników na ten temat, tylko wytycznych dot. układania podłogówki. Wszędzie straszą owszem, ale pęknięciem jastrychu bądź potem okładzin, nigdzie nie przestrzegają przed pękniętymi rurkami. A skoro to takie powszechne zjawisko, i występuje zawsze kiedy otuliny nie ma, to może powinni o tym zacząć pisać?

Jeśli kilka osób mi poleciło hydraulika oraz wylewkarza, to chyba znaczy że Ci ludzie mają zrobione dobrze. Poleceni fachowcy robią tak samo u każdego, zakładam więc że u mnie też nie będzie katastrofy.

----------


## mar1973

> Pięknie by było, jakby większość z nas miało idealnie wyliczoną i położoną podłogówkę  Niestety tak nie jest. Potwierdzają to choćby niektóre tutaj prowadzone dzienniki budowy.
> Ja nie szukałAM opinii użytkowników na ten temat, tylko wytycznych dot. układania podłogówki. Wszędzie straszą owszem, ale pęknięciem jastrychu bądź potem okładzin, nigdzie nie przestrzegają przed pękniętymi rurkami. A skoro to takie powszechne zjawisko, i występuje zawsze kiedy otuliny nie ma, to może powinni o tym zacząć pisać?
> 
> Jeśli kilka osób mi poleciło hydraulika oraz wylewkarza, to chyba znaczy że Ci ludzie mają zrobione dobrze. Poleceni fachowcy robią tak samo u każdego, zakładam więc że u mnie też nie będzie katastrofy.


witam

kolega POWELL napisał wyżej jakie wytyczne ma KAN-THERM
w internecie znajdziesz wytyczne innych producentów - wszyscy mi znani mają takie same wymagania, jasno to piszą
może są tacy, którzy nie wymagają rur osłonowych - ja takich nie znam

takie rury osłonowe to chyba żaden koszt, jeżeli chcesz "oszczędzić", przymusu nie ma, eksperymentować każdy może...

pozdrawiam

----------


## PeZet

Eksperymentować... wg mnie to jakaś mniemanologia.
Gdyby ludziom pękały rurki, dałoby się znaleźć o tym informacje. A ich nie ma.
Wytyczne mówią jednocześnie o wymiarach pola niedylatowanego:
KAN na przykład pisze o dylatacjach: długość jednorodnej płyty ma nie przekraczać 8m, pow 30m2 i stosunek długości boków ma być 1:2

Wynika z tego, że jeśli pokój i hall w sumie będą miały 30m2 to po grzyba dylatacja?
Wiadomo, i tak zrobimy tu dylatację, ale wniosek jest taki, że jeśli mamy płytę 30m2, to ona da sobie radę i masakry nie będzie.

----------


## oliwkawawa

> witam
> 
> kolega POWELL napisał wyżej jakie wytyczne ma KAN-THERM
> w internecie znajdziesz wytyczne innych producentów - wszyscy mi znani mają takie same wymagania, jasno to piszą
> może są tacy, którzy nie wymagają rur osłonowych - ja takich nie znam
> 
> takie rury osłonowe to chyba żaden koszt, jeżeli chcesz "oszczędzić", przymusu nie ma, eksperymentować każdy może...
> 
> pozdrawiam


To żaden koszt, nigdy nie oszczędzałam i nie zamierzam oszczędzać na tym co ważne. Rzecz w tym że u mnie wylewka jest już zrobiona....
Nie przyszłam się tutaj kłócić i wpierać że ja mam rację, bo z pewnością jej nie mam, Wy macie większą wiedzę. Próbuję się jedynie pocieszać i nieco uspokoić, że może nic złego się u mnie nie stanie, nawet jeśli mam coś zrobione wbrew wytycznym. 
Ale skoro tak wolicie, niech będzie, zrobiłam eksperyment, przyoszczędziłam, za rok będę mieć podłogi do wymiany, bo z pewnością rurki pękną. A może lepiej skuwać podłogę już teraz i poprawiać? :/

----------


## zbigmaz01

Jeżeli masz pomieszczenie 30m2 bez dylatacji i dobrze, nic się w nim nie stanie. A co dalej? Przejście przez drzwi i następna płyta, tu już masz dylatację i tu powinna znaleźć się ochrona rurki. Zaoszczędzisz przy układaniu a wydasz parę razy więcej w razie awarii.
Moje zdanie zrobić raz a dobrze i potem nie oglądać.

----------


## gentoonx

> U mnie nie ma pianki dylatacyjnej w progach w ogóle, są dylatacje zrobione kątownikiem, obstawiam że sięgają najdalej do górnej krawędzi rurki, ale chyba nawet nie aż tak głęboko, bo przy wypełnianiu tych szczelin silikonem widziałam że są głębokie może na 2 max. 3 cm (jastrych jest o grubości 6,5 cm)... Więc nadal rurki są zatopione w jakby jednej płycie, tej "pod spodem", a nie dwóch sąsiadujących. Staram to sobie wyobrazić, ten efekt gilotyny u mnie, ale nie umiem. HELP


czyli tak naprawdę nie masz dylatacji, tylko nacięcie. To nacięcie w przypadku wystąpienia naprężeń spowoduje, że wylewka pęknie dokładnie w tym miejscu, nie w innym mechanika - zasada karbu.

Napiszę to wyraźnie jeszcze raz:
   Z mojego doświadczenia wynika, że prawidłowo wykonane (metry2 i poprawna dylatacja przyścienna) płyty grzewcze, do temperatury powierzchni podłogi 27stC nie wykazują wzajemnej pracy na połączeniu płyt, tzn że dla pracy takiej płyty wystarcza poprawnie wykonana dylatacja przyścienna, ale jeżeli w dużym salonie mamy w kolejności 3 płyty w jednym kierunku, to już nie wystarcza.

BTW
co do wymiarów płyty - zależy jak wylewamy - anhydryty i nowoczesne masy betonowe ( właśnie wchodzące na rynek) pozwalają na płyty grubości 5cm i powierzchni do 300m2, dodatkowo pełna wytrzymałość jastrychu po 3 dniach, uruchamianie OP po 7 dniach

----------


## Elfir

jak mam pod płytą fundamentową folię to chyba dawać drugiej warstwy folii na płycie nie ma sensu?
Jak wykończyć podest korytarza od strony klatki schodowej/antresoli przed wylewkami?

----------


## _artur_

pod płytą nie ma sensu, na płycie ( pod wylewką) jak najbardziej bo to warstwa poślizgowa dla wylewki..

----------


## Elfir

folia pod płytą zapobiega zawilgacaniu się styropianu

----------


## _artur_

hmm... a w jaki sposób ten styropian miałby zawilgnąć? od betonu (wilgoci technologicznej) czy jak bo nie bardzo kojarzę?
przecież parowanie idzie do góry, więc w stanie gazowym para nie będzie lecieć w dół, za to w stanie ciekłym leci w dół, i jak Ci woda wejdzie w płytę (co jest bardziej prawdopodobne) to już nie wyjdzie spodem tylko tam zostanie..jedyna droga będzie w górę.. poza tym producenci styropianów fundamentowych chyba zdają sobie sprawę że w ziemi jest wilgotno..

----------


## Beata&Slawek

> hmm... a w jaki sposób ten styropian miałby zawilgnąć? od betonu (wilgoci technologicznej) czy jak bo nie bardzo kojarzę?
> przecież parowanie idzie do góry, więc w stanie gazowym para nie będzie lecieć w dół, za to w stanie ciekłym leci w dół, i jak Ci woda wejdzie w płytę (co jest bardziej prawdopodobne) to już nie wyjdzie spodem tylko tam zostanie..jedyna droga będzie w górę.. poza tym producenci styropianów fundamentowych chyba zdają sobie sprawę że w ziemi jest wilgotno..


Styropianow fundamentowych moze i tak stad specjalne styropiany do ocieplenia fundamentow ale juz zwyklych styropianow posadzkowych nie koniecznie i tak jak ktos pisze zawilgocisz sobie cala posadzke i dom, wilgoc bedzie szla z gruntu, w tym samym celu daje sie izolacje pozioma fundamentow aby zatrzymac wode podciagana z gruntu.

----------


## Elfir

od wilgoci w ziemi.

----------


## _artur_

> Styropianow fundamentowych moze i tak stad specjalne styropiany do ocieplenia fundamentow ale juz zwyklych styropianow posadzkowych nie koniecznie i tak jak ktos pisze zawilgocisz sobie cala posadzke i dom, wilgoc bedzie szla z gruntu, w tym samym celu daje sie izolacje pozioma fundamentow aby zatrzymac wode podciagana z gruntu.


nie mówicie poważnie? że ktoś pod płytę fundamentową daje zwykły styropian posadzkowy? bo o tym chyba piszemy..
w płycie fundamentowej za izolację poziomą służy zagęszczenie gruntu i właśnie styropian/styrodur..
jak jest prawidłowo zagęszczone to taka podbudowa nie podciąga kapilarnie wody..





> od wilgoci w ziemi.


?? tą folię masz pod płytą pomiędzy styropianem a betonem czy pod styropianem?
a co w przypadku kiedy coś się na płytę wyleje lub będzie ciekło i będzie przesiąkać? wtedy woda zbierze się na tej folii?

----------


## herakles

Ja mam takie pytanko, bo jakoś czytam o tych płytach i czytam i nie wierzę.....

że niby dom stoi na styropianie? Cała wielka chałupa? A co jak ma 2-3 piętra? Jakoś nie mogę przyzwyczaić się do tej myśli. Proszę potwierdźcie, że to prawda.

----------


## DEZET

No, prawda  :smile:

----------


## herakles

> No, prawda


A co jak ten styropian jakiś szczur zeźre?

Lepiej, stado szczurów, przecie tam ciepło!

----------


## plusfoto

A to już tam zostanie bo go płyta przyciśnie. :big lol:

----------


## herakles

> A to już tam zostanie bo go płyta przyciśnie.


ale zanim to nastąpi to on tam przecież kanały porobi!

----------


## asolt

> No, prawda


A mozesz podac przykłady domów 3 kondygnacyjnych na płycie, o takie równiez pytał herakles. Nie spotkałem sie jeszcze z takim projektem, a widziałem ich (tzn. z płytami) dosc dużo.

----------


## herakles

Ale z płytami pod którymi był styropian?!

----------


## asolt

Oczywiscie z płytami izolowanymi

----------


## Elfir

> ?? tą folię masz pod płytą pomiędzy styropianem a betonem czy pod styropianem?
> a co w przypadku kiedy coś się na płytę wyleje lub będzie ciekło i będzie przesiąkać? wtedy woda zbierze się na tej folii?


Folię mam pod styropianem. Woda zbierze się na styro, wsiąknie w mur i odparuje. Styro jest parkingowy

----------


## _artur_

> Folię mam pod styropianem. Woda zbierze się na styro, wsiąknie w mur i odparuje. Styro jest parkingowy


nie przekonuje mnie to zupełnie.. 
niech może wypowiedzą się mądrzejsi HenoK czy asolt.. 
ale w takim razie dawańie powyżej gdziekolwiek folii spowoduje że jakakolwiek wilgoć czy woda ktora się tam dostanie zostanie na długo..

----------


## Elfir

zalecenie projektanta i kierbuda.

----------


## PeZet

Nie wiem co bierzecie, ale lepiej to odstawcie...  :big grin: 
Folię się daje po to, żeby zaprawa nie wlazła między płyty styropianu.
A jak komu zaleje chatę, to bez różnicy czy ma folię czy nie ma: takie samo będzie bagno.

----------


## odi69

Co do folii ja dawałem pod styropianem jak i na styropianie.

Szokują mnie ceny w lokalnych sklepach, spinki do podłogówki 14-15zł/paczka, a w sklepie internetowym 4zł.
Mam alupexa Wavina i Kana. Wavin jest trudniejszy do kształtowania, sztywniejszy

----------


## Elfir

> Folię się daje po to, żeby zaprawa nie wlazła między płyty styropianu.
> .


To wiezchnia. A na przekrojach podłóg na gruncie jest jeszcze spodnia.

----------


## odi69

Ja już skoczyłem układać, najdłuższy obieg 85m, za to w wiatrołapie brakło trochę węża, ale na szczęście dopiero w kotłowni parę cm od rozdzielacza

----------


## Elfir

Mnie się podnosi wąż na zakrętach i wyczepia ze styropianu  :sad:

----------


## bajcik

Krótsze klipsy? Za ostre zakręty? Za miękki styropian? Brak folii? Za sprężysta rura?

Ciężko coś poradzić tak na odległość, pomaga wygięcie ostrzejszego zakrętu, tak aby po odprężeniu rurka przyjęła docelowy kształt. Dodatkowe klikpsy na zakręcie. No i oczywiście klipsy długie.

----------


## Elfir

Styropian jest podłogowy a nie ścienny
Klipsy długości styropianu 
Folia jest
rura Wavina do podłogówki
Zakręty normalne, jak na zdjęciach innych podłogówek.

Majster teraz wwierca kotwy w beton na zakrętach.

----------


## bajcik

??? Jakie kotwy? Jaki beton?
Masz jakieś zdjęcia tych odstających zakrętów? Bo może nie ma się specjalnie czym przejmować.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Ja dzis zaczalem ukladac podlogowke u nas. Idzie fajnie, na razie :smile:  Elfir, jak rozwijacie rolke? Ktos ja rozwija turlajac pionowo po podloze a druga osoba uklada rurke? Moze sprobuj polozyc rolke plasko na srodku pomieszczenia i rozwijac sobie potrzebna rurke obracajac roke plasko po podlodze? U mnie to sie sprawdza i nawet jednoosobowo mozna dac sobie rade. Spinki 60mm daje maks co 40 cm.

----------


## Elfir

> ??? Jakie kotwy? Jaki beton?
> Masz jakieś zdjęcia tych odstających zakrętów? Bo może nie ma się specjalnie czym przejmować.


Mocuje do betonowej wylewki. Rura odstaje na jakieś 1 cm od podłoża, co przy anhydrycie grubości 5 cm ma znaczenie.

U mnie rozkłada instalator.

----------


## gentoonx

> Mocuje do betonowej wylewki. Rura odstaje na jakieś 1 cm od podłoża, co przy anhydrycie grubości 5 cm ma znaczenie.
> 
> U mnie rozkłada instalator.


Dupa nie instalator - pewnie jakiś łahudraulik prędzej.

Po groma ci w takim razie pasek przyścienny i dylatacje skoro przydybluje wszystko do betonu pod spodem, najpierw rurę, a po wylaniu razem z rurą wylewka stoi jak dzwon  :Lol:

----------


## Elfir

> Po groma ci w takim razie pasek przyścienny i dylatacje skoro przydybluje wszystko do betonu pod spodem, najpierw rurę, a po wylaniu razem z rurą wylewka stoi jak dzwon


A po polsku?

----------


## gentoonx

*Elfir* rozumiem, że  "instalator" kotwi ci do betonowej wylewki styropian, na którym układa i mocuje rury OP - OP to podłoga pływająca, przy zakotwionym styropianie pływająca już może nie być, a jeżeli jeszcze nie daj Panie nie zabezpieczy tych kotew ( nie oddylatuje od wylewki) i anhydryt je "przyłapie", to już na pewno pływająca nie będzie, więc po co inne dylatacje przejmujące ruchy *unieruchomionej* podłogi.Unieruchomiona wylewka OP to inne komplikacje z klawiszowaniem grzejącej podłogi włącznie

Jeśli źle zrozumiałem twoją poprzednią wypowiedź to sorry  :wink:

----------


## Elfir

nie przesadzasz z tym unieruchomieniem podłogi? Te kotwy nie są zamiast haczyków tylko w miejscach zakrętów. Cała reszta normalnie pracuje.
Masz jakiś inny pomysł na to, by rura nie wstawała?

----------


## 1950

wystarczy przyłożyć deski na tych zakrętach żeby się rury nie podnosiły,
wylewkarze je usuną przy wylewkach,

----------


## Elfir

nie podniosą się przy robieniu wylewek? Wyglądają na sprężyste

----------


## bobasxx

> nie podniosą się przy robieniu wylewek? Wyglądają na sprężyste


A dlaczego są sprężyste ? Bo źle rozwijane i układane. 

Zwijałaś kiedyś przedłużacz, na pewno, i co trzeba robić żeby wychodziły ładne, równe kręgi ? Ano obracać albo tym co już zwinęłaś albo tym co leży jeszcze na ziemi.

*Tomasz Antkowiak* już coś sugerował.

----------


## bajcik

Potwierdzam co piszą koledzy - jedna osoba rozwija (może być nawet żona :smile: ) a druga przypina. Sprężynowanie akceptowalne.

----------


## herakles

Wytłumaczcie mi coś. To co na zdjęciu to PEX-AL-PEX. A instalacja cała w miedzi. Nie rozpuści się to?

----------


## 1950

tak, zwłaszcza jak napełnisz kwasem azotowym

----------


## Elfir

Byli panowie od wylewek. Majster dostanie burę i po kieszeni!

----------


## gentoonx

> nie przesadzasz z tym unieruchomieniem podłogi? Te kotwy nie są zamiast haczyków tylko w miejscach zakrętów. Cała reszta normalnie pracuje.
> Masz jakiś inny pomysł na to, by rura nie wstawała?


Hough  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

> Wytłumaczcie mi coś. To co na zdjęciu to PEX-AL-PEX. A instalacja cała w miedzi. Nie rozpuści się to?


Że niby "plastik" wejdzie w reakcje z miedzią? :rotfl:  A budowę rury pex znasz?

----------


## bajcik

Może dyfuzje jakieś czy coś w tym rodzaju?

----------


## herakles

> Że niby "plastik" wejdzie w reakcje z miedzią? A budowę rury pex znasz?


Czyli to amelinium jest tylko po to żeby zatrzymać powietrze? I woda tam nie dojdzie, choćby nie wiem co?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Byli panowie od wylewek. Majster dostanie burę i po kieszeni!



napisz cos wiecej dla potomnych  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

- źle ułożył dylatacje brzegową (do góry nogami, foliowy kołnierz zamiast na folii alu znalazł się pod styropianem, na betonie) - trzeba położyc nową, 
- żle poprowadził rurki nad rurą od wanny (do poziomu posadzki zostało 0,5 cm nad rurką) - ma wymyślić co z tym zrobić,
- nie skleił ze sobą arkuszy folii - chociaż mu o tym mówiłam (jak mu wytknęłam to obrażony spytał kiedy przywiozę mu taśmę do sklejania) 

A dziś się przyznał, że pod anhydryt nigdy nie robił.

I wogóle to jest moja wina, bo nie kupiłam mu styropianu z wprasowaną folią (trzy razy droższego), tylko osobno folię a osobno styropian i przez to mu te rurki odstają (a odstają bardzo i sprężynują). Kiedy mu powiedziałam, że zwój rozwija się w poziomie a nie w pionie to nadąsany powiedział, że rozwijał w poziomie (chociaż mąż widział jak pomocnicy toczyli zwój pionowo).

----------


## Jacekss

o jeeeju to mają problemy fachofcy  :smile:  pod anhydryt sam robiłem styro i folie, pokleiłem i zabezpieczyłem jak trzeba .. nic sie nie powylewało na boki
zero problemu. rurki robili spece ... kilka rzeczy poprawili po interwencji np odstające rurki na rogach. sumarycznie ok.
a tu sie u ciebie specu popisał  :wink:

----------


## Elfir

Najgorsze jest to, że człowiek wynajmuje fachowca a potem musi go douczać.

----------


## Jacekss

no niestety to racja, która na budowie (całe szczęście już po wszystkim) potwierdzała się co 2 ekipę  :smile:

----------


## bajcik

Przypominam tylko że to jest wątek "... *samemu*"  :smile:

----------


## gentoonx

> - źle ułożył dylatacje brzegową (do góry nogami, foliowy kołnierz zamiast na folii alu znalazł się pod styropianem, na betonie) - trzeba położyc nową, 
> - żle poprowadził rurki nad rurą od wanny (do poziomu posadzki zostało 0,5 cm nad rurką) - ma wymyślić co z tym zrobić,
> - nie skleił ze sobą arkuszy folii - chociaż mu o tym mówiłam (jak mu wytknęłam to obrażony spytał kiedy przywiozę mu taśmę do sklejania) 
> 
> A dziś się przyznał, że pod anhydryt nigdy nie robił.
> 
> I wogóle to jest moja wina, bo nie kupiłam mu styropianu z wprasowaną folią (trzy razy droższego), tylko osobno folię a osobno styropian i przez to mu te rurki odstają (a odstają bardzo i sprężynują). Kiedy mu powiedziałam, że zwój rozwija się w poziomie a nie w pionie to nadąsany powiedział, że rozwijał w poziomie (chociaż mąż widział jak pomocnicy toczyli zwój pionowo).


Normalnie drwal  :big lol: 

a tak BTW, pierwszy raz usłyszałem, że pod anhydryt robi się inaczej niż pod zwykłą wylewkę z plasto czy pod betonit - oprócz grubości oczywiście  :wink: 

fajnych fahofcuf macie, choć wątek fakt *samemu*

----------


## Pratchawiec

> Gdzie mogę kupić same przepływomierze do rozdzielacza wyskalowane 0-3,5l/min ? Obecnie mam 0-6l/m i są mało precyzyjne ...


Witam

Szukaj takich:

http://www.taconova.com/pl/produkty/pv/-/-/topmeter/17/

Możesz zaufać ich wskazaniom, bo są wykonane rzeczywiście z szwajcarską precyzją - błąd pomiaru mniejszy niż 10 %.
Stosowane były (są) w rozdzielaczach Techniprot-u, który wykonywał je m. in.dla KaN-a i KISANA. Kto je obecnie sprzedaje w detalu - nie wiem.
Zwróć jednak uwagę na grubość belki i długość gwintu. Nie wszędzie będą pasować.

Pozdrawiam

Pratchawiec

----------


## scruffty

Mam pytanie związane z przepływami. Do swojej podłogówki zużyłem ok. 900 mb rury (17 obwodów + drabinka - obecnie zamknięta). Dwa rozdzielacze (góra i dół) zasilane bezpośrednio z kotła kondensacyjnego rurą calową. Pętle prawie równe, starałem się robić po 66m,  najdłuższa ma około 80 m. Charakterystyka pracy pompy:


pompa działa na 3 (muszę sprawdzić jeszcze, ale producent kotła pisze, że taka jest domyślna nastawa, a nic nie zmieniałem). Pojawia się mały problem z przepływami, ponieważ rotametry pokazują niewiele ponad zero. Jak zakręcę górny rozdzielacz, to na dolnym rotametry da się ustawić na 1,5. Wygląda tak, jakby pompa była za słaba, ale czy nie ma innych powodów takiego stanu rzeczy, z lektury wątku są użytkownicy z podobnymi układami i pchają całość na pompie kotła.

Podłogówka była zapowietrzona, więc starałem się ją odpowietrzyć metodą po jednym obwodzie i spuszczać zaworem powietrze aż zacznie lecieć woda. Obecnie z automatycznych odpowietrzników już nie syczy. Zapowietrzony układ pracował głośno i szumiał, teraz jest cicho. Pewnie jeszcze da się to odpowietrzyć lepiej, zostawiłem na razie, aby dać czas popracować automatycznym odpowietrznikom.

Temperatury belek jeszcze nie mierzyłem (w podłogę idzie na razie niska temp. i dotykowo niewiele da się zauważyć). Teraz zastanawiam się czy to ma jednak prawo działać na tej pompie kotła, czy od razu kupić dodatkową. Skoro mam:

900 mb pex to jakieś  110 l + doprowadzenia, rozdzielacze itd. załóżmy 30l = 140 l wody w instalacji.

Pompa na 3 biegu powinna wydoić 1200l/h czyli 20l/min. Zatem pomijając wstępnie opory przepchanie 140 l wody powinno jej zająć aż 7 minut. 

20l/min na 17 pętli to 1,1l/m na pętle. Przy zakręconym jednym rozdzielaczu 20l/min na 8 pętli daje 2,5 l/min. Czyli dodając opory to by się zgadzało, z tym co zaobserwowałem. Teraz pytania:

1. czy dobrze to liczę?
2. dodawać pompę, czy taki niewielki przepływ jest wystarczający, z lektury radzą ustawiać przepływ na 2l/m ?
3. jeśli dodać pompę to czy na zasilaniu czy powrocie, jaką powinna mieć charakterystykę?

Dzięki za uwagi,
scruffty

----------


## 1950

pompa jest wystarczająca,
odpowietrz dobrze tę podłogówkę i odkręć rotametry

----------


## gentoonx

> Witam
> 
> Szukaj takich:
> 
> http://www.taconova.com/pl/produkty/pv/-/-/topmeter/17/
> 
> Możesz zaufać ich wskazaniom, bo są wykonane rzeczywiście z szwajcarską precyzją - błąd pomiaru mniejszy niż 10 %.
> Stosowane były (są) w rozdzielaczach Techniprot-u, który wykonywał je m. in.dla KaN-a i KISANA. Kto je obecnie sprzedaje w detalu - nie wiem.
> Zwróć jednak uwagę na grubość belki i długość gwintu. Nie wszędzie będą pasować.
> ...


Techniprot nadal używa tych rotametrów - i tylko takich w sumie. Do każdego typu belek inne

----------


## gentoonx

> Mam pytanie związane z przepływami. Do swojej podłogówki zużyłem ok. 900 mb rury (17 obwodów + drabinka - obecnie zamknięta). Dwa rozdzielacze (góra i dół) zasilane bezpośrednio z kotła kondensacyjnego rurą calową. Pętle prawie równe, starałem się robić po 66m,  najdłuższa ma około 80 m. Charakterystyka pracy pompy:
> 
> 
> pompa działa na 3 (muszę sprawdzić jeszcze, ale producent kotła pisze, że taka jest domyślna nastawa, a nic nie zmieniałem). Pojawia się mały problem z przepływami, ponieważ rotametry pokazują niewiele ponad zero. Jak zakręcę górny rozdzielacz, to na dolnym rotametry da się ustawić na 1,5. Wygląda tak, jakby pompa była za słaba, ale czy nie ma innych powodów takiego stanu rzeczy, z lektury wątku są użytkownicy z podobnymi układami i pchają całość na pompie kotła.
> 
> Podłogówka była zapowietrzona, więc starałem się ją odpowietrzyć metodą po jednym obwodzie i spuszczać zaworem powietrze aż zacznie lecieć woda. Obecnie z automatycznych odpowietrzników już nie syczy. Zapowietrzony układ pracował głośno i szumiał, teraz jest cicho. Pewnie jeszcze da się to odpowietrzyć lepiej, zostawiłem na razie, aby dać czas popracować automatycznym odpowietrznikom.
> 
> Temperatury belek jeszcze nie mierzyłem (w podłogę idzie na razie niska temp. i dotykowo niewiele da się zauważyć). Teraz zastanawiam się czy to ma jednak prawo działać na tej pompie kotła, czy od razu kupić dodatkową. Skoro mam:
> 
> ...


automaty na belkach działaja tylko podczas napełniania, podczas pracy praktycznie wcale. Odpowietrzaj po jednej pętli, tylko daj wyższą temperaturę ( cieplejsza woda - lepiej w niej miesza sie powietrze ) wiekszośc i tak powinna odpowietrzyć się na kotle

----------


## scruffty

Powalczyłem dalej w odpowietrzaniem. Przelałem całą instalację po jednej pętli, z jednej strony woda do układu a wylot wężem za okno. Najpierw dolny, potem górny rozdzielacz. Lałem min. 3x objętość pętli i patrzyłem czy nie parska powietrzem tylko leci jednolity strumień. Spostrzeżenia: jest trochę lepiej, ale bez rewelacji. Na dole przepływy na 1,5 l/min, na górze między 0 a 1,5 na odkręconych na full rotametrach. Nie wiem, czy to wystarczy na mrozy czy nie. Podłogówka grzała przed tą operacją (wczoraj rano wyłączyłem, aby się sama schłodziła do odpowietrzenia) tylko trochę mi brakuje możliwości późniejszej manipulacji przepływem, jak będzie trzeba wysterować temp. w pomieszczeniach. Może to rotametry kiepskie, mają zakres od 0 do 5,5 i mają problem z pokazywaniem niskich przepływów. Chyba dołożę jednak pompę do układu. Obecna działa na 3 biegu i w tym trybie zżera 90W. Jak ją zmieniłem na 2 to wszystko klapło. Oszczędna pompa (mam na oku LFP 25/40) przy poborze o połowę mniejszym daje 2x  większy przepływ. Puszczając tę z kotła na 1 i LFP na 2 sumaryczne zużycie energii będzie trochę mniejsze a będę miał zapas do sterowania. Jeszcze tylko chcę sprawdzić jaki jest spadek temperatury wody między zasilaniem a powrotem, ale o chwilę zajmie, ponieważ musi się teraz ten klocek nagrzać.

----------


## Jacekss

hej.. u mnie przepływ 1 - 1,5 l/min na pętlę to norma i grzeje okey
jeśli robiłeś projekt podłogówki / wyliczenia to będziesz wiedział ile powinnien wynosić przepływ na obwód

----------


## autorus

mam pytanko, czy jesli rurki bedę miał układane bezpośrednio na chudziaka który jest niezbyt równy może to stanowić jakis problem dla późniejszego odpowietrzenia?  Reasumując pytanie czy nierówność podłoża może mieć wpływ na źle działającą podłogówkę w przyszłości? 
Znajomy radzi mi dać wylewkę samopoziomującą, ja nie widzę w tym żadnego sensu.

----------


## scruffty

> hej.. u mnie przepływ 1 - 1,5 l/min na pętlę to norma i grzeje okey
> jeśli robiłeś projekt podłogówki / wyliczenia to będziesz wiedział ile powinnien wynosić przepływ na obwód


Liczyłem OZC i wydajność pętli zakładając, że spadek temperatury między zasilaniem i powrotem będzie ok 8 stopni, nie większy niż 10 stopni i domyślnie temp w podłogę max 40 stopni. Już na etapie planowania zastanawiałem się czy pompa z kotła to pociągnie (a z tego wątku wyczytałem, że jest duża szansa, że powinna), dlatego mam tak zrobioną instalację, że dodanie drugiej pompy  nie powoduje konieczności bardzo dużych zmian. Dam instalacji chwilę na popracowanie, jak płyta osiągnie stabilną temperaturę pomierzę czy wszystkie pętle działają jak powinny i jaki jest spadek temp. Jak regulacja tego będzie niemożliwa dodam drugą pompę.

----------


## bajcik

> mam pytanko, czy jesli rurki bedę miał układane bezpośrednio na chudziaka który jest niezbyt równy może to stanowić jakis problem dla późniejszego odpowietrzenia?  Reasumując pytanie czy nierówność podłoża może mieć wpływ na źle działającą podłogówkę w przyszłości? 
> Znajomy radzi mi dać wylewkę samopoziomującą, ja nie widzę w tym żadnego sensu.


Widziałem na forum podłogówkę gdzie rozdzielacz był kondygnację niżej od rurek, i podobno dało się odpowietrzyć bez problemu. U ciebie będzie dużo łatwiej.

----------


## Jacekss

> Liczyłem OZC i wydajność pętli zakładając, że spadek temperatury między zasilaniem i powrotem będzie ok 8 stopni, nie większy niż 10 stopni i domyślnie temp w podłogę max 40 stopni. Już na etapie planowania zastanawiałem się czy pompa z kotła to pociągnie (a z tego wątku wyczytałem, że jest duża szansa, że powinna), dlatego mam tak zrobioną instalację, że dodanie drugiej pompy  nie powoduje konieczności bardzo dużych zmian. Dam instalacji chwilę na popracowanie, jak płyta osiągnie stabilną temperaturę pomierzę czy wszystkie pętle działają jak powinny i jaki jest spadek temp. Jak regulacja tego będzie niemożliwa dodam drugą pompę.


to jakie ci przepływy wyszły .. na 1 pętlę? to takie postaraj się ustawić, mniej więcej oczywiście
u mnie też dT jest 8C, pompka na 2 biegu, no ale mniej mam Pexa bo ok 650 mb

----------


## Jacekss

> mam pytanko, czy jesli rurki bedę miał układane bezpośrednio na chudziaka który jest niezbyt równy może to stanowić jakis problem dla późniejszego odpowietrzenia?  Reasumując pytanie czy nierówność podłoża może mieć wpływ na źle działającą podłogówkę w przyszłości? 
> Znajomy radzi mi dać wylewkę samopoziomującą, ja nie widzę w tym żadnego sensu.


nie wiem jakie masz te nierówności, ile to cm różnicy? 
wydaje mi się że problemu z odpowietrzeniem nie powinno być, potem trzeba odpowietrzać po 1 pętli, pompka na maks bieg
po odpowietrzeniu nie ma szans aby takie nierówności wpłynęly na działanie PW

----------


## Maher

> mam pytanko, czy jesli rurki bedę miał układane bezpośrednio na chudziaka który jest niezbyt równy może to stanowić jakis problem dla późniejszego odpowietrzenia?  Reasumując pytanie czy nierówność podłoża może mieć wpływ na źle działającą podłogówkę w przyszłości? 
> Znajomy radzi mi dać wylewkę samopoziomującą, ja nie widzę w tym żadnego sensu.


Nie planujesz pod podłogówkę dać styropianu?

----------


## plusfoto

A po co ma dawać jak pod podłogą na gruncie ma od cholery ocieplenia?

----------


## Cerbin

żeby nie grzać chudziaka tylko wylewkę nad rurkami?

----------


## autorus

w moim przypadku jest to niekonieczne, bo pod chudziakiem który u mnie jest zrobiony z b20 mam prawie 50cm ocieplenia w postaci proszku pur od Pigeona. 
Nie potrzebuje dublowania ocielenia.

----------


## Jacekss

jeee toż to nie chudziak, tylko grubiak  :wink: 
przy okazji będziesz miał podłogę akumulacyjną

----------


## malka

podpowiedzcie, jak odpowietrzyć to cholerstwo ?









to mój pierwszy sezon grzewczy  :oops:

----------


## fenix2

Witam,

Co myślicie o tym żeby zamiast rotametrów zastosować  regulatory stałego przepływu VFC? 
COś takiego jak tu: http://allegro.pl/rozdzielacz-mos-7-...520291543.html

----------


## fenix2

> podpowiedzcie, jak odpowietrzyć to cholerstwo ?
> 
> to mój pierwszy sezon grzewczy


NIe widzę odpowietrzników?

----------


## malka

> NIe widzę odpowietrzników?


gdyby były,to chyba dałabym radę bez Waszej pomocy  :smile: 

Odpowietrzniki są tylko na miedzianych rurkach (zasilanie i powrót), wychodzących na piętro (tam nie ma jeszcze instalacji).

Ewentualnie  - gdzie na rozdzielaczu zamontowac odpowietrzniki, a gdzie termometry ?

----------


## mar1973

> podpowiedzcie, jak odpowietrzyć to cholerstwo ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


witam

ktoś się nakombinował z twoim rozdzielaczem

z prawej strony masz miejsce pomiędzy rozdzielaczem a ścianą boczną szafki
wykręć korki - następnie wkręć redukcje, kolana WZ i do nich odpowietrzniki

potem próbuj pętla po pętli odpowietrzać

pozdrawiam

----------


## malka

Dzięki - może dam radę je tam wcisnąć.

Powiem jeszcze,że pompa już wyautowana. Ta w piecu doskonale daje radę, więc mam miejsce po lewej,

----------


## mar1973

> Dzięki - może dam radę je tam wcisnąć.
> 
> Powiem jeszcze,że pompa już wyautowana. Ta w piecu doskonale daje radę, więc mam miejsce po lewej,


witam

no to powodzenia
a jaka pompa na piecu i ile m rur w podłogówce?

pozdrawiam

----------


## malka

Nie wiem jaką pompę montuje Junkers - ale mogę zdjąć obudowę i Ci powiedzieć.

Mam  7 obiegów na 80m2 z rozstawem 10-15 cm

----------


## mar1973

> Nie wiem jaką pompę montuje Junkers - ale mogę zdjąć obudowę i Ci powiedzieć.
> 
> Mam  7 obiegów na 80m2 z rozstawem 10-15 cm


witam

nie ma potrzeby - masz "mały" metraż, więc i pompa na pewno wydoli

pozdrawiam

----------


## malka

Dlatego instalator kotła zdjął drugą pompę z rozdzielacza, twierdząc ,że jest zbędna.
Nie wspomniał jednak, że przydały by się odpowietrzniki  :wink:

----------


## scruffty

> po co ci taka wielka moc ?? twój dom jest w ogóle nieocieplony ??


dom jest dobrze ocieplony, planowałem przepływ ok. 1 l/min przy założeniu, że będę miał zawsze pewien zapas mocy. Kociołek mam 14KW i chcę maksymalnie wykorzystać kondensację, dlatego chciałbym, aby działał na niskich temperaturach i spadek między zasilaniem a powrotem był stosunkowo niewielki. Aby to osiągnąć wolę lekko zwiększyć przepływy.

Po eksperymentach  z odpowietrzaniem instalacja się stabilizuje. Obecnie mogę ustawić przepływ 1,5l/min na wszystkich pętlach przy pracy pompy na 3 co jest już wynikiem mnie zadowalającym. Jeszcze jeśli się uda tak ustabilizować instalację, aby zejść z prędkością pompy na 2 i uzyskać odpowiednią temp. w pomieszczeniach to będzie miodzio (Pompa na 3 zużywa 90W, czyli całkiem sporo). Z tym jednak poczekam ponieważ dopóki nie skończę wygrzewać jastrychu dokładna regulacja przepływów na pętlach nie ma sensu.

Odkładam całkowicie zakup dodatkowej pompy zakładając, że ta wystarczy.

----------


## Jacekss

te przepływy to ustaw sobie tak aby ich suma była mniej więcej równa wydajności pompy... nie ma potrzeby dławić przepływu (jeśli sterownik działa z czujnikiem pokojowym)

----------


## MARCIN S 27

Witajcie mam pytanie biorę sie za wykonanie ogrzewania i ma to wyglądać tak bedzie 6 grzejników i 5 pętli podłogówki razem jakieś 50 metrów rozdzielacze beda założone w dwóch oddzielnych szafkach rozdzielacz do grzejników zasilany bezpośrednio z kotła (ekogroszek) a podłogówka przez zawór termostatyczny esbe 3d i moje pytanie jest takie czy moge połączyć powroty obu rozdzielaczy ze sobą do powrotu kotła a po drodze z tego powrotu wode do zaworu 3d wiem ze to wszystko chaotycznie napisane ale może ktoś załapie co mam na myśli

----------


## oliwkawawa

Panowie, pomocy....

Chodzi o połączenie kotła Junkers Cerapur Smart 14-3C z kominem systemowym Schiedel Avant. Co prawda konsultowałam się już z osobą z Schiedla w tej sprawie, ale wolę się upewnić jeszcze raz.
2 dni temu przyjechał do domu hydraulik (autoryzowany instalator Junkersa) i oznajmił, iż komin prawdopodobnie nadaje się do demolki, bowiem wewnątrz rury ceramicznej komina nie jest włożona kwasówka (od samej góry, do samego wyjścia w kotłowni), ale obawia się też, że nie będzie w stanie umieścić w kominie (wewnątrz rury ceramicznej Avanta) kolana od kwasówki bo ukruszy ceramikę. Wpadł na pomysł, aby zrobić wyrzut spalin bezpośrednio z kotłowni przez ścianę, odpowiednio długą rurą (ale max. 2 metry długości).
Czytam na stronie Schiedla, że komin Avant jest kominem przystosowanym do współpracy z piecami gazowymi kondensacyjnymi, że wkład ceramiczny jest odporny na działanie kondensatu, i nie potrzebna jest w kominie żadna rura kwasoodporna.
Czyli hydraulik nie ma racji?
Jak prawidłowo powinno wyglądać podłączenie pieca do komina Avant?

Druga rzecz dotyczy instalacji podłogówki i jej połączenia z piecem. Hydraulicy którzy wykonywali instalacje w domu, puścili rurki od grzejnika drabinkowego z łazienki, bezpośrednio do kotłowni (nie wpięli jej do rozdzielacza od podłogówki). Taka sama sytuacja jest z pętlą od podłogówki w kotłowni-rurka 'zasilanie' i 'powrót' puszczone są bezpośrednio do pieca. Hydraulik, który to robił twierdzi, że jest w stanie to podłączyć do pieca na trójnikach (z zaworami, aby można było regulować drabinkę i kotłownię). 
Autoryzowany instalator Junkersa który nawiedził mnie wczoraj, powiedział że to niemożliwe. Bowiem w piecu są tylko 4 wyjścia-2 do zasobnika i 2 do podłogówki (zasilanie i powrót), i że jest to wykonane źle. Spięcie tego trójnikami spowoduje wg tej osoby, iż całe ciepło pójdzie w drabinkę i w pętlę w kotłowni, a nie na resztę domu do rozdzielaczy. Czy to oznacza że z drabinką mam już sobie dać spokój, a kotłownia będzie już zawsze nieogrzewana?  :cry:  Czy można tam wstawić jakiś mały rozdzielacz i wpiąć te dwie pętle do niego?
Powiem szczerze, że jestem załamana. Dwóch hydraulików, każdy mówi zupełnie co innego. Aż boję się pytać trzeciego hydraulika o opinię...  :bash:

----------


## grzeniu666

*@oliwkawawa*, co do kotłowni, to może wystarczą jej zamiast pętli straty z zasobnika (jeśli będziesz mieć) i z początków pętli wychodzących z rozdzielacza?
Co do komina nie wypowiem się, ale może powinnaś spróbować zapytać (najlepiej pisemnie) Junkersa o to podłączenie do tego Schiedla, bo ten hydraulik to może jednak nie jest mistrzem świata...

----------


## decker1

witam
mam w mieszkaniu podlogowke i chce to teraz spiąć do kupy, całą instalacje. Jeden kaloryfer - drabinka też jest na rozdzielaczu - 6 obwodów w sumie. Poniżej daje schemat napiszcie czy to wszystko ruszy?  :wink:  kocioł jest piętro wyżej a rozdzielacze na tym samym poziomie co pętle. Przy rozdzielaczu wstawiłem jeszcze pompe grundfos, używka ze starego kotla elektrycznego. Literą Z oznaczyłem zawory. Proszę o uwagi  :big grin: 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## gersik

Dodatkowa pompa nie jest potrzebna. Ta w kotle w zupełności wystarczy. Pamietac trzeba o odpowiednim zdławieniu grzejnika bo ma on mniejszy opór i większość wody popłynie przez niego.

----------


## decker1

zastanawiałem się czy ta pompa w kotle pchnie to wszystko bo raz że jest piętro wyżej a dwa że od rozdzielacza do końca najdalej wysuniętej pętli jest 10 metrów. Dławić kaloryfer na rotametrze? dzięki za odpowiedz

----------


## mar1973

> zastanawiałem się czy ta pompa w kotle pchnie to wszystko bo raz że jest piętro wyżej a dwa że od rozdzielacza do końca najdalej wysuniętej pętli jest 10 metrów. Dławić kaloryfer na rotametrze? dzięki za odpowiedz


witam

tak jak pisze GERSIK pompa w kotle winna wystarczyć (rozdzielacz na 6 obwodów to "mała" instalacja)
kaloryfery zdław na rotametrach - b. dobrze że je posiadasz, do tego są przewidziane

pozdrawiam

----------


## gentoonx

> Panowie, pomocy....
> 
> ...Bowiem w piecu są tylko 4 wyjścia-2 do zasobnika i 2 do podłogówki (zasilanie i powrót), i że jest to wykonane źle. Spięcie tego trójnikami spowoduje wg tej osoby, iż całe ciepło pójdzie w drabinkę i w pętlę w kotłowni, a nie na resztę domu do rozdzielaczy. Czy to oznacza że z drabinką mam już sobie dać spokój, a kotłownia będzie już zawsze nieogrzewana?  Czy można tam wstawić jakiś mały rozdzielacz i wpiąć te dwie pętle do niego?
> Powiem szczerze, że jestem załamana. Dwóch hydraulików, każdy mówi zupełnie co innego. Aż boję się pytać trzeciego hydraulika o opinię...


Nie słuchaj tego serwisanta - on jest tylko do kotła, to twój hydraulik odpowiada za działanie instalacji.

zapytaj tego serwisanta J, czym różni się w działaniu rozdzielacz 5 obwodowy OP z rotametrami od:
a)  5 trójników CU 28/15/28 połączonych rurkami CU 28 3,5cm, gdzie na każdej 15 jest zamontowany rotametr, a 
b)  5 trójników CU 28/15/28 połączonych rurkami CU 28 15cm, gdzie na każdej 15 jest zamontowany rotametr, oprócz wyglądu

----------


## zyzolek

6 obwodów to mała i prosta instalacja, więc pompa kotłowa powinna wystarczyć. 
Jedno ale, i pytanie, jak jest rozwiązane cwu? Wtedy jedna pompa z kotła może nie wystarczyć, chyba, że sterownik kotła ma priorytety tej pompy i umie ją przełączać. Przy grzaniu równoległym jedną pompą może być problem.

----------


## gersik

Odrobiłeś lekcje? Przecież na schemacie jest narysowany kocioł 2F.

----------


## decker1

kocioł 2f ale nie bede korzystal z cwu z kotla wiec pompa poki co moze da rade

----------


## gersik

Nie póki co tylko da radę a jak zaczniesz korzystać z CWU to zawór 3d w kotle zmieni kierunek przepływu wody grzewczej i zamiast na podłogówkę będzie dawał na wymiennik.

----------


## decker1

dzieki za pomoc !!

----------


## Maher

Jakie macie średnie przepływy wody w podłogówkach L/min i jakie maksymalne temperatury mieliście ustawione na zasilaniu na ogrzewaniu podłogowym, pytam bo chcę sobie dobrać odpowiednie zawory termostatyczne do podłogówki (35-60C czy 20-43C).

----------


## asolt

20-43

----------


## gmaj22

> Ja zrobiłem piękne ślimaki - starałem się (sam układałem), przydaje się folia z podziałką  Projekt miałem zrobiony to i prościej było , nic tylko rozłożyć. Żona rozwijała a ja układałem i spinałem


Wlasciwy sposob to zaczac od sciany zewnetrznej, bo tam uklada sie  nieco gesciej i prowadzic rurke co dwie podzialki odstepu miedzy nimi, czyli jesli odstep 20 cm to prowadzic co 40 cm i po dojsciu do srodka zapetlic i wrocic do punktu wyjscia pomiedzy uprzednio rozlozonymi rurkami. Uzyskujemy wtedy rownomierna temperature na calej powierzchni. Ale o tym z pewnoscia wiesz... :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> Wlasciwy sposob to zaczac od sciany zewnetrznej, bo tam uklada sie nieco gesciej i prowadzic rurke co dwie podzialki odstepu miedzy nimi, czyli jesli odstep 20 cm to prowadzic co 40 cm i po dojsciu do srodka zapetlic i wrocic do punktu wyjscia pomiedzy uprzednio rozlozonymi rurkami. Uzyskujemy wtedy rownomierna temperature na calej powierzchni. Ale o tym z pewnoscia wiesz...


Mylisz się  :smile: 
Ale to nie temat RBR  :wink:

----------


## gmaj22

> Mylisz się 
> Ale to nie temat RBR


Mysle, ze sie nie myle... :wink:  W kazdym punkcie podlogi w pomieszczeniu temperatura wypadkowa miedzy zasilaniem, czyli rurka zmierzajaca ku srodkowi slimaka a bedaca obok niej rurka "powrotna" jest taka sama. Np. 35/15, 34/16, 33/17...... I trudno bedzie mne przekonac ze jest inaczej....nawet na innym forum. :no:

----------


## Arturo72

> Mysle, ze sie nie myle... W kazdym punkcie podlogi w pomieszczeniu temperatura wypadkowa miedzy zasilaniem, czyli rurka zmierzajaca ku srodkowi slimaka a bedaca obok niej rurka "powrotna" jest taka sama. Np. 35/15, 34/16, 33/17...... I trudno bedzie mne przekonac ze jest inaczej....nawet na innym forum.


Ale nie w każdym pomieszczeniu będą identyczne straty ciepła,także jeśli rozstaw rur będziesz miał identyczny w całym domu to będzie istniało ryzyko przegrzania pomieszczenia lub nie dogrzania pomieszczenia przy takiej samej temperaturze zasilania.

Dlatego podłogówkę projektuje się pod określoną temperaturę zasilania dla każdego pomieszczenia osobno wg strat ciepła danego pomieszczenia.

----------


## gmaj22

> Ale nie w każdym pomieszczeniu będą identyczne straty ciepła,także jeśli rozstaw rur będziesz miał identyczny w całym domu to będzie istniało ryzyko przegrzania pomieszczenia lub nie dogrzania pomieszczenia przy takiej samej temperaturze zasilania.
> 
> Dlatego podłogówkę projektuje się pod określoną temperaturę zasilania dla każdego pomieszczenia osobno wg strat ciepła danego pomieszczenia.


Z tym sie zgodze bez watpienia... Jednak dyskusja dotyczyla sposobu rozprowadzania rurek ogrzewania podlowego a nie ich rozstawu czy temperatury. Podane przeze mnie wartosci byly tylko przykladowe.  :yes:  Czyli mozemy sobie dlonie podac  :yes:

----------


## gmaj22

> Jakie macie średnie przepływy wody w podłogówkach L/min i jakie maksymalne temperatury mieliście ustawione na zasilaniu na ogrzewaniu podłogowym, pytam bo chcę sobie dobrać odpowiednie zawory termostatyczne do podłogówki (35-60C czy 20-43C).


20/43 do podlogowki zas 35/60 do podmieszania cw na wyjsciu z  podgrzewacza wody.

----------


## Maher

> 20/43 do podlogowki zas 35/60 do podmieszania cw na wyjsciu z  podgrzewacza wody.


Dzięki za odpowiedzi, też tak myślałem tylko gdzieś na forum znalazłem że ktoś ma na zasilaniu 47C i zakres by mi się skończył.
A jak wygląda sprawa z maksymalnymi przepływami w podłogówce, bo zamierzam kupić zawór termo ESBE VTA 322 (ma przepływ KVS 1,6m3/h czyli 26.6 L/min czyli przy 8 pętlach daje ponad 3L/min na pętle czyli powinien wystarczyć).

----------


## Pratchawiec

> Dzięki za odpowiedzi, też tak myślałem tylko gdzieś na forum znalazłem że ktoś ma na zasilaniu 47C i zakres by mi się skończył.
> A jak wygląda sprawa z maksymalnymi przepływami w podłogówce, bo zamierzam kupić zawór termo ESBE VTA 322 (ma przepływ KVS 1,6m3/h czyli 26.6 L/min czyli przy 8 pętlach daje ponad 3L/min na pętle czyli powinien wystarczyć).


Witam

KVS nie określa wielkości przepływu, w tym zwłaszcza jego maximum.  Jest współczynnikiem określającym wielkość oporów przepływu, w tym wypadku przez zawór tródrogowy, w zależności od ilości przepływającej cieczy w jednostce czasu, najczęściej mianowanej w m3/h. 
Jego planowaną wielkość  określa się w oparciu o obliczeniowy przepływ czynnika grzewczego w instalacji. Dla wspominanych to 1,6 m3/h jest stanowczo za niski -_ergo_ zawór jest za mały,chyba że dobierzesz potężną pompę obiegową.

Pozdrawiam

Pratchawiec

----------


## Maher

> Witam
> 
> KVS nie określa wielkości przepływu, w tym zwłaszcza jego maximum.  Jest współczynnikiem określającym wielkość oporów przepływu, w tym wypadku przez zawór tródrogowy, w zależności od ilości przepływającej cieczy w jednostce czasu, najczęściej mianowanej w m3/h. 
> Jego planowaną wielkość  określa się w oparciu o obliczeniowy przepływ czynnika grzewczego w instalacji. Dla wspominanych to 1,6 m3/h jest stanowczo za niski -_ergo_ zawór jest za mały,chyba że dobierzesz potężną pompę obiegową.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> Pratchawiec


Planuje dać pompę 25/40 180 grundfos alpha 2L, będzie to zasilacz rozdzielacz z rotometrami 8 pętli, całość na powierzchni 80m2.
Czyli ten zawór pociągnie czy jest za mały?

----------


## 1950

http://cbs.grundfos.com/GPL_Poland/l...kvs_value.html
wystarczy Ci zawór 3/4"

----------


## gentoonx

> http://cbs.grundfos.com/GPL_Poland/l...kvs_value.html
> wystarczy Ci zawór 3/4"


no nareszcie ktoś z sensem napisał.

----------


## Maher

> http://cbs.grundfos.com/GPL_Poland/l...kvs_value.html
> wystarczy Ci zawór 3/4"


Czyli jak planowałem dać ESBE VTA 322 na 1" to spokojnie wystarczy? Patrzyłem na link i piszę że przepływ KVS jest przy maksymalnym otwarciu zaworu, ale przy zaworze 3D zawór nie jest zamykany tylko przymyka ciepłą wodę z zasilania i otwiera zimną wodę z powrotu czyli przepływ zawsze jest na maksymalnym poziomie.

Nie wiem czemu też piszą że ten zawór nadaje się tylko do 50m2:
http://allegro.pl/zawor-termostatycz...635618459.html

----------


## Pratchawiec

> Czyli jak planowałem dać ESBE VTA 322 na 1" to spokojnie wystarczy? Patrzyłem na link i piszę że przepływ KVS jest przy maksymalnym otwarciu zaworu, ale przy zaworze 3D zawór nie jest zamykany tylko przymyka ciepłą wodę z zasilania i otwiera zimną wodę z powrotu czyli przepływ zawsze jest na maksymalnym poziomie.
> 
> Nie wiem czemu też piszą że ten zawór nadaje się tylko do 50m2:
> http://allegro.pl/zawor-termostatycz...635618459.html


Witam

W pełni otwarty zawór zawór da ci, przy przepływie 1,6 m3/h stratę ciśnienia 1 bara (10 m podnoszenia pompy). To bardzo dużo i w zwykłych domowych instalacjach, nie do przyjęcia.. Domyślam się, że niezbędny przepływ w instalacji twojej instalacji będzie jednak niższy, choć z twojego poprzedniego postu wynika, że planujesz przepływy na rotametrach 8 x 3 l/min.

Przelicz raz jeszcze, uwzględniając temp.zasilania i powrotu czynnika grzewczego oraz planowane obciążenie cieplne. 

Pozdrawiam 

Pratchawiec

----------


## orasje

A czy komuś udało się znaleźć odpowiedź na odwieczne pytanie....czy lepiej mieć włączoną podłogówkę non stop tak aby nie tracić na temperaturze czy lepiej ją wyłączać np. na dzień i włączać na wieczór/noc rozgrzewając od nowa?. Tak z ekonomicznego punktu widzenia.

----------


## grzeniu666

> A czy komuś udało się znaleźć odpowiedź na odwieczne pytanie....czy lepiej mieć włączoną podłogówkę non stop tak aby nie tracić na temperaturze czy lepiej ją wyłączać np. na dzień i włączać na wieczór/noc rozgrzewając od nowa?. Tak z ekonomicznego punktu widzenia.


Taniej raczej wyłączać na noc, a włączać rano (przed pobudką).

----------


## plusfoto

A co to da przy dobrze izolowanym domu i bezwładności podłogówki? W większości domów z podłogówką działa ona prze de wszystkim w 2 taryfie i wahania temp. są w okolicach 0,5 st.

----------


## grzeniu666

> A co to da przy dobrze izolowanym domu i bezwładności podłogówki? W większości domów z podłogówką działa ona prze de wszystkim w 2 taryfie i wahania temp. są w okolicach 0,5 st.


Zapewne mniejsze zużycie energii na ogrzewanie niż takie samo wyłączanie przesunięte na dzień, oraz mniejsze niż grzanie non-stop. Zależy od domu.

Taryf nie uwzględniałem, skąd twierdzenie że większość podłogówek działa głównie w drugiej taryfie (prąd i PCi)???

----------


## krisgie

Chciałem się tylko przywitać i pochwalić że właśnie przeczytałem cały wątek  :smile: .

----------


## plusfoto

Witamy i podziwiamy za wytrwałość.

----------


## krisgie

Czy korzystał już ktoś z Was z programu Purmo SDG 2.0 lub podobnego klona dla KAN?
W projekcie budowlanym mam podane obciążenie cieplne dla każdego pomieszczenia ale zwiększyłem grubość ocieplenia oraz dodałem wentylację mechaniczną z odzyskiem więc podane w projekcie obciążenia nijak się mają do rzeczywistości a chciałbym obliczyć podłogówkę.

Nie mam niestety pełnego OZC dla poszczególnych pomieszczeń tylko dla całości po modyfikacjach z ociepleniem i reku.
Dlatego też ściągnąłem program dla KAN i Purmo ale widzę że dają trochę inne wyniki.
Np dla salonu 36m2 Purmo podaje obciążenie 1560W a KAN 1708W. 
Przyjąłem zasilanie 45C i dT=10C. Rozstawy rur wyszły od 15cm łazienka do 30cm salon i pokoje (panele) ze strefą brzegową w rozstawie co 10cm.
Chciałbym zapytać czy na tych programach można do końca polegać jak chodzi o obliczenia podłogówki?
Wiem że najlepiej byłoby zrobić pełne OZC i dobrać rozstaw z  Rotha ale trochę mi się nie chce  :smile: .
A poza tym pewnie trochę przewymiaruję.

Dopisałem:
Powyższe obliczenia są dla wentylacji naturalnej gdyż samą centralę zainstaluję już po zamieszkaniu i w bliżej nieokreślonej przyszłości. 

Moja koncepcja sterowania powoli dojrzewa i na tą chwilę jeśli nie znajdę czegoś lepszego lub tańszego to wybrałbym zawór 4D 20-43C do kotła i sterownik pogodowy ARC345 do niego oraz 2 rozdzielacze z własną pompką, rotametrami i bez mieszaczy.
Czy ktoś z Was ma taki zestaw pogodowy? Jeśli tak to jak się sprawuje? Ewentualnie co sądzicie o takim zestawie oprócz tego że drogi?  :smile: 

Dla ścisłości: IV strefa, 210m2, ściana BK 24cm/600 + 15cm styropian grafit 0.031 Termonium Plus, skosy 25cm URSA 0,032, podłoga 10cm Termoorganika dach/podłoga 0.031.
Niestety nie mam gazu więc zostaje tylko kocioł na ekogroszek.

----------


## plusfoto

> Niestety nie mam gazu więc zostaje tylko kocioł na ekogroszek.


Nie tylko - jest jeszcze kilka innych możliwości.

----------


## autorus

> Nie tylko - jest jeszcze kilka innych możliwości.


Chocby gaz z wlasnej duzej butli.

----------


## bobasxx

> olej temat, jeśli teraz wyszły ci rozstawy co 30cm dla 40W/m2, to szczegółowe obliczenia jeszcze obniżą moc czyli rozstawy wyjdą ci co 50cm, a to daje za dużą różnicę temperatury podłogi, czyli tak czy siak musisz pozostać z 30cm, i pogodzić się z co najmniej 100% przewymiarowaniem


No tak, tylko że kolega przyjął zasilanie 45 st. C a to prawie dwa razy za dużo  :wink:

----------


## autorus

Dokładnie, w projekcie instalacji pod gaz mam właśnie 55-33,6st

----------


## gentoonx

> Dokładnie, w projekcie instalacji pod gaz mam właśnie 55-33,6st


lepiej niżej tz i gęściej rurki

----------


## autorus

w gazie też?  nie mam mieszaczy.

----------


## asolt

> Dokładnie, w projekcie instalacji pod gaz mam właśnie 55-33,6st


O duzo za duzo, z mojej praktyki temp zasilania waha sie od 33 oC do 38-39 oC w zaleznosci od od strat ciepła w poczegolnych pomieszczeniach. Analogicznie temp podłogi to ok. 24 do 29 oC (łazienki) Moim zdaniem projekt do wymiany lub powtórnego przeliczenia.

----------


## _artur_

mam pytanie - mam położone dwie grupy rurek (7 i 5 obwodow) pod rozdzielacze w płycie fundamentowej, nie mam jeszcze położoneych rurek zasilajcych te rozdzielacze - jakie położyć ? 20mm czy grubsze?

----------


## autorus

> bez przesady, jeśli kocioł taktuje mocą to +55 całkiem normalne, jeśli moduluje mocą to faktycznie trochę wysoko


kocioł planowany viessman 222f

----------


## Jacekss

> mam pytanie - mam położone dwie grupy rurek (7 i 5 obwodow) pod rozdzielacze w płycie fundamentowej, nie mam jeszcze położoneych rurek zasilajcych te rozdzielacze - jakie położyć ? 20mm czy grubsze?


u siebie mam 25 lub 26mm

----------


## bobasxx

> O duzo za duzo, z mojej praktyki temp zasilania waha sie od 33 oC do 38-39 oC w zaleznosci od od strat ciepła w poczegolnych pomieszczeniach. Analogicznie temp podłogi to ok. 24 do 29 oC (łazienki) Moim zdaniem projekt do wymiany lub powtórnego przeliczenia.


Dokładnie,

ja u siebie wpuszczam w podłogę 40 oC przy -20 oC na zewnątrz.

----------


## krisgie

> temperatura zasilania pomyliła ci się z temperaturą podłogi, przekraczać ponad +30 to nie można temperatury podłogi, a osiągnąć to można na wiele sposobów, np: puszczając w rurki wodę +55


Dokładnie. Przyjąłem temperaturę zasilania 45C a temperatura podłogi w pomieszczeniach 20C nie przekracza 25C a w strefie brzegowej oscyluje w granicach 26-28C a w łazienkach 24C max 32C.
Przyjąłem 45C ponieważ niższe temperatury zasilania pokazywały mi niedogrzanie łazienek dla wentylacji naturalnej. Dla reku było już OK dla 40C zasilania.
A jako że reku będzie "kiedyś tam" to musiałem przyjąć wentylację naturalną do obliczeń.
Ja wiem że to wszystko jest dla ekstremalnych temperatur ale tych mroźnych dni w zimie jest może 2-3 tygodnie i przez pozostałą cześć temperatura zasilania będzie dużo niższa.

Co do kotła to analizowałem inne nośniki energii (butla z gazem, olej, prąd, PC) ale pierwsze odpada bo nie mam miejsca, drugie i trzecie za drogie w eksploatacji, czwarte za drogie dolne źródło bo brak miejsca na działce i musiały by być kolektory pionowe  :sad: .
Więc padło na ekogroszek bo zwykłego kopciucha chyba nie chciałbym wstawiać chociaż mam las i byłoby czym palić  :smile: .

Chyba zrobię tak jak mówi mpopław - oleję temat z dokładnym OZC i przyjmę takie rozstawy jak pokazuje program lub przewymiaruję jeszcze wszystkie pętle o 30% i dam trochę niższą temperaturę zasilania.

Mam jeszcze trochę czasu na przemyślenia bo podłogówkę będę robił dopiero na wiosnę.

A tak z innej beczki. 
Nie wiem czy to niedoskonałość programu czy jakiś mój błąd ale wziąłem pierwsze z kolei pomieszczenie i próbowałem rozrysować sobie pętle z rozstawem jak pokazuje program i jakoś nie bardzo się to pokrywa. Tzn łączna ilość rury  rozrysowanej wychodzi mi np. mniejsza niż pokazuje program (po uwzględnieniu długości przyłączy), np dla kuchni o ok 10mb. I tak się zastanawiam do czego dążyć? Czy do równomiernego rozstawu jak pokazuje program godząc się na to że ilość rury będzie mniejsza czy też dążyć do takiego rozstawu by jednak upakować potrzebną ilość rury z programu??? Logika mówi mi że to drugie.

----------


## autorus

hm oglądam ulotkę viessman 222f i mam moc znamionowa cieplna (50st/30st). Czy to oznacza , że muszę stosować mieszacz?

----------


## fotohobby

Nie, to sa po prostu dwie temperatury, dla ktorych zwyczajowo podaje sie moc.
Pewnie podaje wodę w temperaturze od 30st wzwyż.

Przynajmniej tak mają junkers cerapur smart, czy buderus gb072, ktore sa w zasiegu moich zainteresowań.

----------


## lesz

rzuc okiem w instrukcje kociolka na zakres temperatur CO, 50/30 i 80/60 to taki standard w podawaniu mocy piecy - latwiej porownac rozne modele.
tez zakladam ze idzie 30 ustawic

----------


## kubawesol

Pomozcie mi proszę w temacie podlogowki i dylatacji.

W calym domu poza garazem zdecydowalismy sie na podlogowke. Parter bez garazu ma 60m2. Caly dom wykonywal mi deweloper ale instalacje wod-kan-co moj facowiec. Dopiero po wylaniu przez dewelopera posadzek uswiadomilem sobie, ze tam nigdzie nie ma zadnyc    dylatacji a na dniacH zaczynamy klasc na calym parterze plytki 30x120 cm. 

Czy mozna jeszcze temu jakos zaradzic?
Czy da sie bez tego życ i liczyć, że nic nie popęka?

Proszę o pomoc. Poniżej kilka zdjęć parteru jeszcze w trakcie kladzenia podlogowki.
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-M...0/IMGP9476.JPG

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-G...0/IMGP9478.JPG

----------


## gentoonx

Może nie powinienem cie załamywać, ale to co widać dyskwalifikuje tę podłogówkę z użytkowania.

ale jak chcesz, możesz spróbować ją użytkować choć podejrzewam że w okolicach 30stC na zasilaniu zacznie wyłazić przy ścianach, a powyżej 35stC to już może ci wypchnąć to okno balkonowe, bo ja osobiście nie widzę potrzeby ani możliwości wykonania dylatacji teraz, po prostu tam gdzie są potrzebne nie da się ich zrobić ( bo w poprzek pola grzewczego), a tam gdzie by może i można - nic nie da.

jedyna rada co można zrobić, to duża kątówka i wkoło ścian i tego słupa naciąć wylewkę i wydłubać - BROŃ BOŻE NIE KUĆ NA PAŁĘ PRZECINAKIEM -  delikatnie poodkuwać po głębokim nacięciu i wydłubać, potem wypełnić styropianem, pianką czymkolwiek elestycznym

----------


## oliwkawawa

panowie się nie popisali... :/


a u mnie problemów z rotametrami ciąg dalszy.... Piec sobie trochę wariuje, ale to początki, wylewka mokra więc pewnie ma prawo. W każdym razie z każdym dniem lepiej i cieplej w domu (dziś 17,5-18 stopnia przy zadanej 23).

Dziś włączyłam funkcję suszenie jastrychu, ale zastanawiam się czy to ma sens, póki nie ogarnę sprawy z rotametrami, które NIC NIE WSKAZUJĄ.
Wyglądają one tak, foto z dziś:


Jakbym nie kręciła, w którą stronę bym nie kręciła - ani drgną. Grzybki na dole (bądź na górze, w każdym rozdzielaczu inaczej) są odkręcone (na zalecenie hydraulika). No i kazał kręcił rotametrem i wyregulować przepływy. Szkoda, że rotametry ani drgną. Czy one są zepsute (wszystkie??), czy jest inna przyczyna/?
Jutro będę dzwonić do hydraulika, ale aby nie dać się spławić i aby nie dać sobie wcisnąć żadnej bajki - najpierw pytam Was.

----------


## RadziejS

> panowie się nie popisali... :/
> 
> 
> a u mnie problemów z rotametrami ciąg dalszy.... Piec sobie trochę wariuje, ale to początki, wylewka mokra więc pewnie ma prawo. W każdym razie z każdym dniem lepiej i cieplej w domu (dziś 17,5-18 stopnia przy zadanej 23).
> 
> Dziś włączyłam funkcję suszenie jastrychu, ale zastanawiam się czy to ma sens, póki nie ogarnę sprawy z rotametrami, które NIC NIE WSKAZUJĄ.
> Wyglądają one tak, foto z dziś:
> 
> 
> ...


Mam rotametry na zasilaniu (TY na powrocie), ale u mnie też nic nie wskazują. Może mam za małe przepływy. Mimo tego od 3 lat wszystko gra i w domu jest idealnie. Ja bym proponował odkręcić wszystko (i grzybki i rotametry) na maxa i nie sugerować się nimi, a tym jaka temperatura jest w konkretnych pomieszczeniach. Jak gdzieś masz za ciepło to przykręć, nieważne czy rotametrem czy grzybkiem (ja akurat regulowałem grzybkami bo u mnie rotametry ciężko chodziły i bałem się je uszkodzić).

----------


## danielw

> Rotametry odkręć na max a przykręcaj zaworami na drugiej belce. Pompka na max. bieg i przepływy powinny się pokazać - chyba że pętle zapowietrzone ...


Jest jeszcze jedna możliwość.
Są dwa rodzaje rotametrów, jedne działają gdy są zamontowane na zasilaniu, drugie na powrocie.
Warto sprawdzić poprawność zamontowania.
Miałem taki przypadek, sporo się nagłowiłem zanim odkryłem co jest grane bo nic nie pokazywały.
Jeśli zakręcisz wszystkie pętle za wyjątkiem jednej, pompka na max, to nie ma siły żeby rotametr nic nie pokazał, chyba ze jest na niewłaściwej belce zamontowany.
A i odpowietrzenie danej pętli pójdzie dobrze, tak można skutecznie odpowietrzać wszystkie pętle po kolei.

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Mam rotametry na zasilaniu (TY na powrocie), ale u mnie też nic nie wskazują. Może mam za małe przepływy. Mimo tego od 3 lat wszystko gra i w domu jest idealnie. Ja bym proponował odkręcić wszystko (i grzybki i rotametry) na maxa i nie sugerować się nimi, a tym jaka temperatura jest w konkretnych pomieszczeniach. Jak gdzieś masz za ciepło to przykręć, nieważne czy rotametrem czy grzybkiem (ja akurat regulowałem grzybkami bo u mnie rotametry ciężko chodziły i bałem się je uszkodzić).


No dobra, to po co mi rotametry skoro mają nie działać?  :big tongue:  Po to sobie je zażyczyłam aby móc świadomie wyregulować przepływy, a nie na czuja...
Jak mam wiedzieć ile skręcić, żeby była różnica między pętlą II a pętlą III?

U mnie są 2 rozdzielacze-jeden to KAN i on ma rotametry na powrocie, a drugi to nie wiem co (nie widzę nazwy) i ma rotametry na zasilaniu. To normalne, zależne od producenta. Różnica jest, bo w jednym "0" jest na dole rotametra, a na drugim "0" jest na górze, i to się zgadza. Ma działać.
A nie działa :/

----------


## danielw

dobrze oliwkawawa, masz dwa typy rotametrów, upewnij się tylko czy zasilanie i powrót podłączone do właściwych belek.
Możesz też na chwilę, tak dla sprawdzenia, podmienić po jednym rotametrze na ten drugi przeciwny typ, sprawdzisz czy coś pokaże.

EDIT: Znalazłem zdjęcie błędnie wykonanej instalacji.

Zasilanie jest na dolnej belce, rotametry na górnej, wskaźnik rotametru w spoczynku u góry rurki- nic nie pokazują, trzeba było zamienić zasilanie i powrót.
Czyli jeśli masz rotametry ze wskaźnikiem u góry to dajesz je na belkę zasilającą (cieplejszą), jeśli wskaźniki są na dole to montuje się je na belce powrotnej (zimniejszej).
niech mnie ktoś poprawi jeśli się mylę.
Oliwkawawa, tak masz?

----------


## bajcik

Nie pamiętam gdzie ale ktoś napisał




> jest to obojętne gdzie są zamontowane pod względem hydraulicznym , a żeby je odróżnić najlepiej jak zwrócić uwagę na podziałkę
> jak " 0 " jest na dole szklaneczki to są to rotametry które montujemy na powrocie,
> gdy jest  "0" na górze szklaneczki to montujemy na zasilaniu"


Mój rozdzielacz pracuje według tej regóły. 

Te powinny być na powrocie


A te na zasilaniu


Instrukcja montażu powinna rozwiać wątpliwości.

----------


## o_c

Jakie przyzwoite i tanie rozdzielacze teraz na fali?

----------


## oliwkawawa

tak mam,
te sa na zasilaniu: 

a te na powrocie:

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Nie pamiętam gdzie ale ktoś napisał
> 
> 
> 
> Mój rozdzielacz pracuje według tej regóły. 
> 
> Te powinny być na powrocie
> 
> 
> ...


tak też jest u mnie

----------


## gentoonx

oliwka...

jeśli próbowałaś odpowietrzać jak pisałem na PW, to muszą coś pokazać, jak nie pokazują tzn że belki odwrotnie podłączone

----------


## oliwkawawa

> oliwka...
> 
> jeśli próbowałaś odpowietrzać jak pisałem na PW, to muszą coś pokazać, jak nie pokazują tzn że belki odwrotnie podłączone


ja sama nie chcę się za to zabierać, dziś będę dzwonić do hydraulika...

----------


## RadziejS

> tak też jest u mnie


Jest OK. Rotametry z kulką na górze montuje się na zasilaniu (wtedy przepływ wody pcha membrankę w dół i sprężynka się poddaje opuszczając kulkę), a rotametry z kulką na dole - na powrocie. Gdzieś wyczytałem, że masz ten sam kociołek co ja, Junkers Cerapur 3-14. Nie wiem tylko jak reszta kotłowni. Ja mam wszystko napędzane pompą z kotła i u mnie te rotametry też nic nie wskazują mimo, że przepływ jest. Może po prostu przepływ jest za słaby, żeby te rotametry coś pokazały (co nie znaczy, że jest za słaby do prawidłowego działania instalacji). Jeśli chcesz sprawdzić czy one w ogóle "dygają" to zrób tak: 
- odkręć wszystkie grzybki i wszystkie rotametry na maksa
- zakręć wszystkie grzybki oprócz jednego i na tej pętli będziesz obserwować rotametr
- ustaw na sterowniku pokojowym jakąś dużą zadaną temperaturę, żeby mieć pewność, że pompa będzie pracowała
- gdy masz pewność, że pompa pracuje (można to też zaobserwować przez lekki szum w rurach) zakręć na chwilę i otwórz zawór kulowy na zasilaniu belki rozdzielacza i obserwuj czy coś dzieje się na rotametrze
- jeśli kulka tylko lekko dygnie tzn. że działa, ale może sprężynka jest za mocna żeby pokazała przepływ

----------


## RadziejS

> dobrze oliwkawawa, masz dwa typy rotametrów, upewnij się tylko czy zasilanie i powrót podłączone do właściwych belek.
> Możesz też na chwilę, tak dla sprawdzenia, podmienić po jednym rotametrze na ten drugi przeciwny typ, sprawdzisz czy coś pokaże.
> 
> EDIT: Znalazłem zdjęcie błędnie wykonanej instalacji.
> 
> Zasilanie jest na dolnej belce, rotametry na górnej, wskaźnik rotametru w spoczynku u góry rurki- nic nie pokazują, trzeba było zamienić zasilanie i powrót.
> Czyli jeśli masz rotametry ze wskaźnikiem u góry to dajesz je na belkę zasilającą (cieplejszą), jeśli wskaźniki są na dole to montuje się je na belce powrotnej (zimniejszej).
> niech mnie ktoś poprawi jeśli się mylę.
> Oliwkawawa, tak masz?


czemu twierdzisz, że zasilanie jest na dolnej belce? Jeśli jest na górnej (mam bardzo podobny rozdzielacz), to jest OK.

----------


## danielw

> czemu twierdzisz, że zasilanie jest na dolnej belce? Jeśli jest na górnej (mam bardzo podobny rozdzielacz), to jest OK.


Mój opis dotyczący zasilania na dolnej belce odnosił się do załączonego przeze mnie zdjęcia (tak zostało zrobione u mnie i było źle, musiałem przenieść rotametry z "0 na górze" na dolną belkę zasilającą). Po przejrzeniu poprzednich wpisów innych osób widzę, że rotametry mają zainstalowane poprawnie jeśli oczywiście nie ma pomyłki w rozróżnieniu zasilania i powrotu. Naprawdę dziwię się że nic wam nie pokazują. Po zakręceniu wszystkich obwodów i otwarciu tylko jednego na max powinno coś pokazać.

----------


## bajcik

Jak sie wpina drabinke lazienkowa do pexa?

Rurka: PeX 16
Ma byc bez termostatow, ale za to z grzalka.
Grzejnik wybrany wstepnie ma GW 1/2" od dolu.
W miare estetyczne, w miare tanie. Zawory odcinające mile widziane.

No i nie wiem czego szukac. Musza byc po drodze dwa zakrety i srubunek. Przy grzalce dodatkowo trojnik.

Bo kombinuje tak (oferty pierwsze z brzegu):
 1. pex->1/2 http://allegro.pl/pex-kolano-16-x-1-...650979840.html
 2. zakret+srubunek http://allegro.pl/zawor-grzejnikowy-...696713118.html

A tam gdzie grzalka to zamiast zaworu http://allegro.pl/trojnik-1-2wz-chro...653439216.html

Moze ja za duzo kombinuje bo jest jakis gotowiec albo "jedyny sluszny sposob"?

----------


## pawelz33

Czy ktoś ma doświadczenie lub słyszał o układaniu rurek ogrzewania PEX na styropian akustyczny ? (Termo Organica Superakustik - strasznie miękkie dziadostwo !!!) 
Takiego styro mam 40 mm i nie mam już miejsca na nic twardszego ...
Czy spinki do mocowania PEX'a w ogóle się w tym utrzymają ?

Może są jakieś mega-skuteczne spinki ?

Chciałbym uniknąć kombinacji z wiązaniem do siatki ale zawsze to jakiś plan awaryjny.

----------


## szwedii

> Jak sie wpina drabinke lazienkowa do pexa?
> 
> Rurka: PeX 16
> Ma byc bez termostatow, ale za to z grzalka.
> Grzejnik wybrany wstepnie ma GW 1/2" od dolu.
> W miare estetyczne, w miare tanie. Zawory odcinające mile widziane.
> 
> No i nie wiem czego szukac. Musza byc po drodze dwa zakrety i srubunek. Przy grzalce dodatkowo trojnik.
> 
> ...





bajcik masz tu stronke jest tu wszystko, pozdro.  http://iterma.pl/

----------


## plusfoto

Tylko *bajcik* chce za grosze a ty mu proponujesz 4 stówki.

----------


## szwedii

> Tylko *bajcik* chce za grosze a ty mu proponujesz 4 stówki.


no nie tak, ja też zawsze jak najtaniej a tą stronkę mu zapodałem bo jest tam trochę rzeczy i może jakieś rozwiązanie było by ok dla niego, bo pytał jak pexa połączyć z grzejnikiem, a zawsze można poszukać coś taniej. Pozdro

----------


## bajcik

Dzięki, na tej stronce znalazłem rozpiskę elementów co do czego, i wiedziałem za czym się rozglądać.

----------


## szwedii

> Dzięki, na tej stronce znalazłem rozpiskę elementów co do czego, i wiedziałem za czym się rozglądać.


no toż dokładnie o to mnie biagało. Pozdro

----------


## pawelz33

> Czy ktoś ma doświadczenie lub słyszał o układaniu rurek ogrzewania PEX na styropian akustyczny ? (Termo Organica Superakustik - strasznie miękkie dziadostwo !!!) 
> Takiego styro mam 40 mm i nie mam już miejsca na nic twardszego ...
> Czy spinki do mocowania PEX'a w ogóle się w tym utrzymają ?
> 
> Może są jakieś mega-skuteczne spinki ?
> 
> Chciałbym uniknąć kombinacji z wiązaniem do siatki ale zawsze to jakiś plan awaryjny.


Czy komuś z was wyrywało PEXa na zakrętach ? - może tajemnica braku naprężeń tkwi w prawidłowym rozwijaniu ?

----------


## tucz

witam kolegów,

Mam dwa pytania odnośnie instalacji ogrzewania podlogowego, która jest w moim mieszkaniu:
1. Dwie głowice termostatyczne są schowane w skrzynce razem z rozdzielaczem i zaworami od całego ogrzewania w mieszkaniu. Czyli zakładam, że termostat nie wykrywa właściwej temperatury w pomieszczeniach, a tą która panuje w skrzynce. Domyślam się, że nie tak to powinno być zrobione. Czy wobec tego powinienem coś z tym zrobić? Zamontować czujniki zdalne? Czy może próbować jakoś wysterować termostatami tak jak jest?
2. W łazience mam herz floor-fix. Czy żeby tym sterować to potrzebuje dodatkową głowicę z nastawem zdalnym?

z góry dzięki za pomoc.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jacekss

> Czy komuś z was wyrywało PEXa na zakrętach ? - może tajemnica braku naprężeń tkwi w prawidłowym rozwijaniu ?


dokładnie tak.. trzeba rozwijać z głową na karku, nie bele jak  :wink:  nie wolno skręcać rurki bo potem sprężynuje

----------


## Maher

Mam rozdzielacz z rotametrami teraz pompa grundfos alpha2 pracuje z pełną mocą 22W i ustawiłem wszystkie rotametry ma przepływ 1l/min, jak przełączę pompę na auto-adapt  to moc spada do 10W i rotametry nic nie pokazują, czy przepływ zmiesza się w nich i czy zmniejsza się proporcjonalnie (jak miał 1l/min to jest proporcjonalnie mniej czy wtedy przez krótsze pętle woda przepływa szybciej a dłuższe wolniej)?

----------


## gentoonx

> czy przepływ zmiesza się w nich i czy zmniejsza się proporcjonalnie (jak miał 1l/min to jest proporcjonalnie mniej czy wtedy przez krótsze pętle woda przepływa szybciej a dłuższe wolniej)?


to drugie

ale jak masz na dłuższej i krótszej 1l/min to i tak płynie wolniej jakbyś miał rotametry wyskalowane w m/s (tak jak sie liczy w projekcie) to byłby równy przepływ, a tak w rurce fi16 1litr to jakieś 8,9mb, także sam chyba rozumiesz

sens jest taki, że jak spada wydatek pompy to nie spada proporcjonalnie przepływ na wszystkich pętlach, to wynika z oporów, nie chce mi sie tłumaczyć - uwierz

----------


## szwedii

> to drugie
> 
> ale jak masz na dłuższej i krótszej 1l/min to i tak płynie wolniej jakbyś miał rotametry wyskalowane w m/s (tak jak sie liczy w projekcie) to byłby równy przepływ, a tak w rurce fi16 1litr to jakieś 8,9mb, także sam chyba rozumiesz
> 
> sens jest taki, że jak spada wydatek pompy to nie spada proporcjonalnie przepływ na wszystkich pętlach, to wynika z oporów, nie chce mi sie tłumaczyć - uwierz


Siema to jak już o tym gadacie to ja mam podobne pytanko, podłogówka będzie u mnie sterowana termostatami pokojowymi, siłowniki i reszta bajerów i tu mam pytanko czy zawory i rotametry mają być otwarte na maxa na wszystkich pętlach i pompa na autoadapcie sama dobierze parametry czy trzeba jednak poustawiać przepływy na poszczególnych pętlach. Czy opierać się tylko na pracy termostatów i siłowników. Pozdro

----------


## gentoonx

ja mimo siłowników zawsze ustawiam przepływy na wszystkich pętlach otwartych

----------


## szwedii

> ja mimo siłowników zawsze ustawiam przepływy na wszystkich pętlach otwartych


Tak też myślałem ale się trochę łudziłem że może nie trzeba chociaż na logikę samo mówi za siebie, hmmm trochę liczenia przepływów będzie. Znów czytanie forum i zgłębianie tematu jak to policzyć . Jakie powinien być przepływ w pętli co by to miało ręce i nogi czy nie da się określić standardu. Pozdro

----------


## gentoonx

> Jakie powinien być przepływ w pętli co by to miało ręce i nogi czy nie da się określić standardu. Pozdro


do celów projektowych przyjmuje się na ogół 0,2-0,3 m/s (70-110 kg/h)

----------


## szwedii

> do celów projektowych przyjmuje się na ogół 0,2-0,3 m/s (70-110 kg/h)


 1kg/h=0,017l/m 
czyli 70kg/h=1,20l/m
lub 110kg/h=1,90l/m
i tego się trzymać, czyli każdą pętlę z osobna próbować ustawić na rotametrze na takie wartości. Jak coś pomajdałem to mnie wyprostujcie. Pozdro

----------


## bajcik

> do celów projektowych przyjmuje się na ogół 0,2-0,3 m/s (70-110 kg/h)


Co daje czas opłynięcia pętli jakieś 5 minut - warto być świadomym odpowietrzając czy obserwując temperatury.

----------


## szwedii

spoko z tymi przepływami i wartościami projektowymi ale coś mi się i tak nie zgadza, bo pętle mają różne długości i jak by ustawić taki sam przepływ np. na pętli o długości 70mb i to samo na pętli o długości 50mb to jakoś to średnio widzę, wiadomo że w dłuższej będzie większa pojemność wody i np. 2l/m pozwolą oddać ileś tam energii a w krótszej pętli będzie innaczej, motam się w tym wszystkim już.

----------


## asolt

> spoko z tymi przepływami i wartościami projektowymi ale coś mi się i tak nie zgadza, bo pętle mają różne długości i jak by ustawić taki sam przepływ np. na pętli o długości 70mb i to samo na pętli o długości 50mb to jakoś to średnio widzę, wiadomo że w dłuższej będzie większa pojemność wody i np. 2l/m pozwolą oddać ileś tam energii a w krótszej pętli będzie innaczej, motam się w tym wszystkim już.


Przepływy powinno sie obliczać, a nie przyjmować. Przy stałej dT i róznych mocach grzejnika i róznych długosciach petli beda rózne przepływy.

----------


## szwedii

siema asolt, miałem nadzieje że zajrzysz na forum, no to tak jak przypuszczałem,czyli przykłąd z OZC -salon zapotrzebowanie 1233W ,37W/m2 i teraz załóżmy zasilanie podłogówki na 35*C do tego długość pętli np. 80mb i z tego trzeba wychodzić czy jeszcze coś?

----------


## szwedii

albo może jest jakiś w miarę prosty sposób lub jakiś program co by pomógł w liczeniu jeżeli znam długości pętli oraz temp. zasilania.Wiem że powinno się liczyć opory, spadki ciśnień itd. ale może da się jakoś w przybliżeniu w miarę prosto to policzyć. Mozę jakiś przykład ktoś zapoda.

----------


## asolt

> albo może jest jakiś w miarę prosty sposób lub jakiś program co by pomógł w liczeniu jeżeli znam długości pętli oraz temp. zasilania.Wiem że powinno się liczyć opory, spadki ciśnień itd. ale może da się jakoś w przybliżeniu w miarę prosto to policzyć. Mozę jakiś przykład ktoś zapoda.


Zainstaluj  co 3.8
http://www.sankom.pl/wersje-demo

----------


## szwedii

dzięki asolt już się kiedyś do niego przymierzałem, trochę mi zajmie ogarnięcie tego wszystkiego.

----------


## grzeniu666

*Czy zastosowanie rury 18x2 zamiast 16x2 ma jakieś minusy (poza ceną wyższą o kilka %)?* 

Wiem że moja długość podłogówki (około 1300m) to w okolicy maksimum zdolności pompy kotłowej (od biedy dołożę osobną pumpę), nie chciałbym pogarszać sprawy tym zwiększeniem średnicy, ale może polepszę (mniejsze opory?).

Cośtam próbuję liczyć w OVplan, i zmiana rury na szerszą w "doborze pętli" powoduje (tak mi się zdaje) w zasadzie tylko mniejszą "stratę ciśnienia", czyli chyba korzystnie?

----------


## bajcik

W rękach nie miałem, ale zgaduję:
 - trudniejsza w obróbce
 - konieczne łagodniejsze zakręty (ma znaczenie przy zagęszczeniu rurek, np w łazience)
 - mniejszy wybór akcesoriów

----------


## grzeniu666

> W rękach nie miałem, ale zgaduję:
>  - trudniejsza w obróbce
>  - konieczne łagodniejsze zakręty (ma znaczenie przy zagęszczeniu rurek, np w łazience)
>  - mniejszy wybór akcesoriów


Obróbka (przy PERT chyba i tak lepsza jak w PEX) i jak sądzę promień gięcia (większy o 1cm) to chyba małe problemy.

O klamoty (i ogólnie) może podpytam usera @kubaman, który zdaje siętymi rencami popełnił podłogówkę z ową rurą (KAN blue floor).

A co myślicie w tymi przepływami i takietam, obciąży czy raczej odciąży pumpę w porównaniu do 16x2? Pzdr

----------


## oliwkawawa

Witam,

Mam taki problem. 
Instalację podłogówki robił mi kto inny, a kotłownię montował kto inny (instalator Junkersa). I teraz temat jest taki że coś nie działa jak należy, instalacja nie grzeje jak należy. Oczywiście pan od instalacji mówi, że z jego strony jest wszystko ok i z pewnością problem leży w kotłowni, a instalator mówi że z jego strony jest wszystko ok i na pewno instalator podłogówki coś zwalił. 
Obaj kasę wzięli. Żaden nie poczuwa się do naprawienia tego, ba, oni nawet nie wiedzą co jest przyczyną tego stanu rzeczy.
I co ja mam teraz robić? Wzywać rzeczoznawcę jakiegoś czy jak?? Sprawa ciągnie się od kilku tygodni, za chwilę zima nas zastanie i widzę to w czarnych barwach. Jestem już tym zmęczona, chcę żeby to działało...

----------


## pawko_

A co nie działa ? Możesz dokładniej opisać jaki masz problem ?

----------


## oliwkawawa

> A co nie działa ? Możesz dokładniej opisać jaki masz problem ?


Tak w dwóch zdaniach to są za słabe przepływy. Rotametry nie wskazują nic. Pętle na zasilaniu są ciepłe lub b. ciepłe (w zależności ile daje piec) a na powrocie są zimne. Gdy grzałam jastrych przez 5 dni i 5 nocy było na zasilaniu non stop 45 stopni. W tym czasie temperatura w budynku 17,5-18 stopni (budynek już docelowo ocieplony). Więc chyba coś jest nie halo...
Są 2 rozdzielacze bez pomp. Wszystko idzie z pompy kotłowej. 15 pętli po ok. 80 m. Parterówka.

Podłogówka odpowietrzona.

----------


## sciema

oliwkawawa

czy aby napewno jest odpowietrzona?
czy instalacja bła płukana? ( czy filtr przed pompa obiegową nie jest np. zapchany?)
możesz przymknąć jeden rozdzielacz i zobaczyć czy coś sie zmieni

ogólnie nagrzewanie budynku do troche trwa ale przy zasilaniu 45 stopni po 5 dniach to powroty muszą byc ciepłe...

jakie masz ciśnienie w instalacji?

----------


## mac_612

> *Czy zastosowanie rury 18x2 zamiast 16x2 ma jakieś minusy (poza ceną wyższą o kilka %)?* 
> 
> Wiem że moja długość podłogówki (około 1300m) to w okolicy maksimum zdolności pompy kotłowej (od biedy dołożę osobną pumpę), nie chciałbym pogarszać sprawy tym zwiększeniem średnicy, ale może polepszę (mniejsze opory?).
> 
> Cośtam próbuję liczyć w OVplan, i zmiana rury na szerszą w "doborze pętli" powoduje (tak mi się zdaje) w zasadzie tylko mniejszą "stratę ciśnienia", czyli chyba korzystnie?










Na początku przeraża kręg 600m, ale po chwili wprawy układa się bezproblemowo. Najmniejszy rozstaw jaki udało się uzyskać to ok 7-8cm w łazience (pierwsze zdjęcie) w pozostałych pomieszczeniach od 15cm do 25cm. Osprzęt - przede wszystkim złączki - od ręki dostępny w pobliskiej hurtowni. Wszystko kan. Większa średnica rurki, to mniejsze opory przepływu, mniejsza dt co dalej skutkuje zmniejszeniem  przepływu, uogulniając pompka ma dużo lżej  :wink:  Ps przepraszam za estetykę  :wink:

----------


## oliwkawawa

Instalację odpowietrzali zamykając poszczególne pętle i spuszczając z niej przez jakiś czas wodę (jednocześnie dopuszczając wodę na kotle), trochę to trwało.
Filtr był sprawdzany, podobno jest czysty.
Po zamknięciu rozdzielacza z 9 pętlami, w tym drugim w którym jest 6 pętli rotametry wskazywały po 1 l/min, ze dwa z nich 1,5l/min. Z tego co czytam, że pompa ma wydajność 17l/min, to nadal ciut mało.

Ciśnienie w instalacji 2 bary.

----------


## oliwkawawa

> jak ktoś zaczyna sezon grzewczy w grudniu w mocno wychłodzonym domku i daje zasilanie tylko +45 bo się boi że popęka wylewka to powinien się cieszyć że po tygodniu takiego słabego grzania już ma w domku +18
> 
> cudów nie ma, oliwkawawa jak ci zależy na czasie to tymczasowo podkręć sobie kocioł na +55, moc skoczy o 100%, rachunki z gazowni również, ale domek będzie się 2 razy szybciej wygrzewał


Sprawa wygląda tak, że w domu jest grzane już ponad 5 tygodni z czego przez 17 dni był grzany jastrych (5 dni na 45 stopni). I nadal nie osiąga temperatury 20 czy 22 stopnie.
Natomiast nie to mnie  martwi najbardziej. Ja zdaję sobie sprawę, że I sezon, że budynek mokry i zimny...
Martwią mnie przepływomierze, które nic nie wskazują. Martwią mnie rurki na powrocie, które są chłodne... Ewidentnie przepływy są za słabe.

----------


## Jacekss

> Instalację odpowietrzali zamykając poszczególne pętle i spuszczając z niej przez jakiś czas wodę (jednocześnie dopuszczając wodę na kotle), trochę to trwało.


hm a nie powinno się to robić tak że zamyka się wszystkie pętle prócz jednej, pompka na max żeby przegonić powietrze i odpowietrzamy. Taki zabieg wykonać jak trzeba i kilka razy. Odpowietrzyć 1 pętlę a potem kolejne. Jak zauważyłem u siebie to na piętrze  odpowietrzało się gorzej niż na parterze. 




> Po zamknięciu rozdzielacza z 9 pętlami, w tym drugim w którym jest 6 pętli rotametry wskazywały po 1 l/min, ze dwa z nich 1,5l/min. Z tego co czytam, że pompa ma wydajność 17l/min, to nadal ciut mało.
> Ciśnienie w instalacji 2 bary.


to faktycznie coś słabo, albo rotametry tak pokazują niedokładnie albo masz duże opory na pętlach

----------


## oliwkawawa

> hm a nie powinno się to robić tak że zamyka się wszystkie pętle prócz jednej, pompka na max żeby przegonić powietrze i odpowietrzamy. Taki zabieg wykonać jak trzeba i kilka razy. Odpowietrzyć 1 pętlę a potem kolejne. Jak zauważyłem u siebie to na piętrze  odpowietrzało się gorzej niż na parterze. 
> 
> 
> to faktycznie coś słabo, albo rotametry tak pokazują niedokładnie albo masz duże opory na pętlach


Wiesz co.. nie wiem, może i źle odpowietrzyli. Nie jestem fachowcem, ale mam wątpliwości czy Ci panowie którzy byli u mnie do tej pory (a było ich już trzech) też nimi są?
Generalnie chce mi się walić głową w ścianę, na myśl o tym, że przyjdzie następny i następny, i każdy będzie mówił co innego, ale żaden nie weźmie się za to i nie zrobi tego jak trzeba....  :bash: 

Co do rotametrów, trudno mi powiedzieć czy są dokładne czy nie... Na pewno kiedy była odkręcona tylko jedna pętla, to każdy jeden rotametr wskazywał wtedy max. przepływ, bodajże 5 l/min.

Co do oporów. Pętle mają po ok. 80 metrów, niektóre mniej, niektóre może nieco więcej. Co jeszcze powoduje większe opory na pętlach?

----------


## Jacekss

hm.. skoro rotametry jednak działają prawidłowo, znaczy w sytuacji gdy działa 1 pętla to pozostaje problem:
- odpowietrzenia pętli - głównie tych co nie działają jak trzeba - i oby na tym się skończyło
- kiepskiego montażu pętli.. może są gdzieś pozaginali rurki i przez to opory na tych 2 pętlach są większe niż na pozostałych (skoro wszystkie pętle mają po ok 80m)
a te źle działające pętle to są podłączone do którego rozdzielacza, 9-obwodowego? bo 6-obwodowy samodzielnie pracuje okey..
można jeszcze ewentualnie zwiększyć bieg pompki obiegowej na wyższy - jeśli jest taka możliwość

----------


## oliwkawawa

> hm.. skoro rotametry jednak działają prawidłowo, znaczy w sytuacji gdy działa 1 pętla to pozostaje problem:
> - odpowietrzenia pętli - głównie tych co nie działają jak trzeba - i oby na tym się skończyło
> - kiepskiego montażu pętli.. może są gdzieś pozaginali rurki i przez to opory na tych 2 pętlach są większe niż na pozostałych (skoro wszystkie pętle mają po ok 80m)
> a te źle działające pętle to są podłączone do którego rozdzielacza, 9-obwodowego? bo 6-obwodowy samodzielnie pracuje okey..
> można jeszcze ewentualnie zwiększyć bieg pompki obiegowej na wyższy - jeśli jest taka możliwość


Może trzeba będzie znowu odpowietrzyć..?
Pętle z tego co widziałam, i z tego co oglądam teraz na zdjęciach (bo ostatnio nie robię nic innego jak oglądam te cholerne pętle) nie są raczej pozaginane aż tak, żeby blokowały przepływ. Widziałam te rurki w akcji i zagiąć je to nie taka prosta sprawa, chyba...
Gdyby jednak były pozaginane, to czy przepływomierz by tego nie pokazał? Każdy jeden pokazywał max. i skakał jak szalony po odkręceniu pętel.
Źle działające pętle gdzie są to nie wiem, moim zdaniem działają wszystkie, tylko ze z uwagi na za słaby przepływ, 15 pętli na raz nie daje rady, jak wyłączamy szóstkę to dziewiątka coś tam się podnosi, ale do 1 l/min nie podchodzi. Jak włączamy szóstkę a zakręcamy dziewiątkę, to tak jak pisałam, na jednych 1l/min, na chyba aż dwóch 1,5l/min, tam są chyba krótsze pętle, więc dlatego lepszy przepływ?

Pompa przestawiona na 3 bieg, nadal bez zmian.

Ja mam tylko takie jedno małe pytanko. Czy to kiedyś będzie działać? Ja nie wnikam jak, niech to zrobi hmmm.. boję się użyć słowa fachowiec, bo jak widać mam pecha w tym zakresie... Tylko pytanie czy jak dołożę pompę, sprzęgło, czy cokolwiek co będzie konieczne-czy to zadziała? Bo kucie wylewki i wymiana rur.. hmm, prędzej chyba skoczę z 6 piętra.

----------


## oliwkawawa

Aha, wezwałam  na wizję lokalną trzeciego hydraulika, który tu mieszka niedaleko, żeby obiektywnie się wypowiedział na ten temat. Jego zdaniem od strony instalacji wygląda, że jest ok. Natomiast miał wątpliwości co do średnic rur w kotłowni, i powiedział że to może dławić przepływ. Kazał mi wzywać tego co montował piec, żeby to poprawił. No ale jak mówię, instalator pieca się wypiął, bo uważa że wsio jest w porządku.
Konsultowałam to z jeszcze jedną osobą, która jest instalatorem, i potwierdziła, że faktycznie jest zwężenie za wyjściem z pieca. Wrzucam fotki. Pytanie, czy to może aż tak dławić przepływ? Czy jednak faktycznie pompa w piecu nie daje rady...

----------


## asolt

> A Czy jednak faktycznie pompa w piecu nie daje rady...


Tak moze byc i wtedy będzie konieczne zastosowanie sprzegła.

----------


## Jacekss

no to podałaś więcej danych.. czyli jednak wszystkie pętle działają .. tylko ogólnie słabo jak wszystkie się puści
a właśnie jakie są średnice rur w kotłowni, te co wychodzą z pieca i dochodzą do rozdzielaczy ?
na 2 fotce ten filtr jest źle założony - znaczy nie-książkowo

----------


## Jacekss

u mnie w piecu (15 l/min) pompa daje radę z 11 pętlami. w sumie z 650 mb rurek
z pieca wyjście rura 26mm. po załączeniu wszystkich pętli wydajność przepływu maleje nieznacznie do 14,7 l/min

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Tak moze byc i wtedy będzie konieczne zastosowanie sprzegła.


Ok. Rozumiem. Załżżmy że tak się okaże, że pompa nie daje rady. Czy to jest jakaś wyższa szkoła jazdy (to sprzęgło), czy wprawiony fachowiec to dołoży bez problemu i wszystko zgra? Pytam, bo naprawdę już wiele przeszłam na budowie, od straszenia że komin nadaje się do wyburzenia poprzez zgniecione rury, i zepsutą pompę w piecu. Chcę mieć wiedzę na ten temat, żeby już mi nikt więcej nie próbował wciskać ciemnoty...

----------


## oliwkawawa

> no to podałaś więcej danych.. czyli jednak wszystkie pętle działają .. tylko ogólnie słabo jak wszystkie się puści
> a właśnie jakie są średnice rur w kotłowni, te co wychodzą z pieca i dochodzą do rozdzielaczy ?
> na 2 fotce ten filtr jest źle założony - znaczy nie-książkowo


Wg mojej wiedzy, i po konsultacjach wygląda na to, że:
1. średnice na wyjściu z kotła mają 3/4'
2. rura CU wychodząca z pieca to CU 22
3. następnie przechodzi złączką w rurę PEX 20 (i teraz uwaga, uwaga! Instalator pieca twierdzi, i wmawia mi, że to są te same średnice czyli 3/4' a ja wyczytałam co innego)
4. Następnie ta rura PEX 20 przechodzi w rurę PEX zasilającą rozdzielacze, nie wiem dokładnie jaka to jest średnica, ale 25 mm na pewno, a może i 32 mm.

----------


## oliwkawawa

> ktoś mógł się bawić rotametrami i poprzykręcać je do wartości z projektu, ale wtedy nie było by 5 l/min podczas odpowietrzania, tak samo gdyby rurka była zgnieciona zapchana, albo za cienkie rury główne, ewidentnie z przepływami przy wydajności 17l/min dla 15 pętli wychodzi po 1l/min dla poszczególnej pętli i inaczej nie będzie
> 
> gorące zasilanie i zimny powrót sugerują za niską moc w stosunku do potrzeb, ale 17l/min przy dt=10 stopni to 12KW mocy dostarczonej, a skoro tyle nie wystarcza to masz skopane ocieplenie
> 
> PS jakie masz dobowe zużycie gazu ?? w okolicach 30m3/dobę to problem z izolacją domku, jak mniej to coś z kociołkiem, daje np tylko +35 na podłogówkę albo faktycznie z przepływami


Przez ostatnie 4 tygodnie piec spalił ok. 210 m3 gazu.

Co do ocieplenia. Nie wiem co może być skopane. Jest 10 cm grafitu w podłodze, 16 cm na ścianach, i 35 cm wełny na stropie.

Teraz ustawiłam tryb oszczędzanie, bo doszłam do wniosku że chyba nie ma sensu grzać mocno, póki ktoś nie przyjdzie i czegoś z tymi przepływami nie zrobi... 
Żądana temp. ustawiona przez ostatnich kilka dni na 13 stopni, na zasilaniu pokazuje 15, i trzyma tę temperaturę. No ale przepływy... Marne.

----------


## oliwkawawa

Aha, i mam też za grubą wylewkę  :rotfl:  Całe 6-6,5 cm...
No czyż ręce i inne części ciała nie maja prawa opaść?  :bash:

----------


## oliwkawawa

I jeszcze forum mi się zbuntowało, i emotów nie wstawia..... Wszystko przeciwko mnie.

----------


## Po***ni

> Wg mojej wiedzy, i po konsultacjach wygląda na to, że:
> 1. średnice na wyjściu z kotła mają 3/4'
> 2. rura CU wychodząca z pieca to CU 22
> 3. następnie przechodzi złączką w rurę PEX 20 (i teraz uwaga, uwaga! Instalator pieca twierdzi, i wmawia mi, że to są te same średnice czyli 3/4' a ja wyczytałam co innego)
> 4. Następnie ta rura PEX 20 przechodzi w rurę PEX zasilającą rozdzielacze, nie wiem dokładnie jaka to jest średnica, ale 25 mm na pewno, a może i 32 mm.


Fachowcem nie jestem w tej dziedzinie ale jak może być dobrze jak najpierw jest mniejsza średnica (pex 20) a potem łączy się z większą (pex25 - 32)  i leci do rozdzielaczy.
Ten pex 25-32 powinien zaczynać się od pieca i lecieć do rozdzielaczy (cały czas ta sama średnica). Weź tego hydraulika z sąsiedztwa niech wymieni Ci ten kawałek i zobaczysz że będzie różnica.
Można by było policzyć ile m3 wody przez min może przepłynąć przez pex 20, a ile mieści się w całym układzie?

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Fachowcem nie jestem w tej dziedzinie ale jak może być dobrze jak najpierw jest mniejsza średnica (pex 20) a potem łączy się z większą (pex25 - 32)  i leci do rozdzielaczy.
> Ten pex 25-32 powinien zaczynać się od pieca i lecieć do rozdzielaczy (cały czas ta sama średnica). Weź tego hydraulika z sąsiedztwa niech wymieni Ci ten kawałek i zobaczysz że będzie różnica.
> Można by było policzyć ile m3 wody przez min może przepłynąć przez pex 20, a ile mieści się w całym układzie?



Też fachowcem nie jestem ale z matmy byłam niezła, i skoro rura CU 22 ma w środku 20 mm, a rura PEX 20 ma  w środku 15,5 mm to to jest zwężenie.

Ale wiecie na czym problem polega? On jest wielki fachowiec. A ja jestem tylko inwestor, a do tego baba za przeproszeniem, która nie ma o niczym pojęcia (w jego opinii). I ja mu mówię swoje, że jest zwężenie, a on mi wpiera swoje, że jest cacy! Bo z pieca wychodzi 3/4 i dalej jest 3/4 (chodzi o tego PEXa 20 mm) więc o co mi w ogóle chodzi?

Z pieca nie wyjdzie większą średnicą niż 3/4, bo takie jest wyjście z kotła.

----------


## oliwkawawa

A ten hydraulik z sąsiedztwa powiedział, że mógłby się za to zabrać, ALE skoro tamten pieniądze wziął i to niemałe, to niech teraz naprawi co spieprzył. Bo temu za wymianę przecież będę musiała zapłacić...
Ale im więcej rozmawiam z tym fachmanem od pieca, tym bardziej mi się odechciewa go znów widzieć. I pewnie skończy się tak, że zlecę to komuś innemu.

----------


## Jacekss

zdecydowanie tą zwężkę którą zrobił fachura trzeba wymienić na przynajmniej fi 26 (PEX). u siebie tak mam i hula bardzo ładnie

----------


## Po***ni

A wezwać tego "fachurę" pisemnie do usunięcia usterki (dokładnie opisać czego dotyczy reklamacja i czego oczekujesz) i wyznaczyć mu na to termin np 7 dni. Jak nie dopełni swojego obowiązku to wezwać innego hydraulika niech poprawi wystawi fakturę, a potem wiadomo wzywamy tego "pierwotnego fachurę" do zapłaty kwoty wynikającej z faktury. Jak nie zapłaci to spokojnie można mu zrobić sprawę (fachura nie musi się na niej stawić) sąd i tak zaklepie Ci kwotę z faktury.

----------


## r19

> A wezwać tego "fachurę" pisemnie do usunięcia usterki (dokładnie opisać czego dotyczy reklamacja i czego oczekujesz) i wyznaczyć mu na to termin np 7 dni. Jak nie dopełni swojego obowiązku to wezwać innego hydraulika niech poprawi wystawi fakturę, a potem wiadomo wzywamy tego "pierwotnego fachurę" do zapłaty kwoty wynikającej z faktury. Jak nie zapłaci to spokojnie można mu zrobić sprawę (fachura nie musi się na niej stawić) sąd i tak zaklepie Ci kwotę z faktury.


Ta... Zwlaszcza jak wszystko bylo na gebe, a na papierze nie ma nic.
Chyba, ze to nie taki przypadek.

----------


## o_c

Umowa ustna również jest umową!

----------


## Po***ni

Jest zasada swobody umów, akurat ten rodzaj umowy nie musi mieć formy pisemnej , taką umowę można zawrzeć ustnie.

Tak jak już jesteśmy w "podłogówce", mam pytanie czy mógłbym kogoś odwiedzić kto posiada takowy rodzaj ogrzewania, w celu utwierdzenia się się w przekonaniu że będzie to idealne ogrzewanie do mojego domu?

----------


## oliwkawawa

> A wezwać tego "fachurę" pisemnie do usunięcia usterki (dokładnie opisać czego dotyczy reklamacja i czego oczekujesz) i wyznaczyć mu na to termin np 7 dni. Jak nie dopełni swojego obowiązku to wezwać innego hydraulika niech poprawi wystawi fakturę, a potem wiadomo wzywamy tego "pierwotnego fachurę" do zapłaty kwoty wynikającej z faktury. Jak nie zapłaci to spokojnie można mu zrobić sprawę (fachura nie musi się na niej stawić) sąd i tak zaklepie Ci kwotę z faktury.


tak też chciałam zrobić  :wink:

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Jest zasada swobody umów, akurat ten rodzaj umowy nie musi mieć formy pisemnej , taką umowę można zawrzeć ustnie.
> 
> Tak jak już jesteśmy w "podłogówce", mam pytanie czy mógłbym kogoś odwiedzić kto posiada takowy rodzaj ogrzewania, w celu utwierdzenia się się w przekonaniu że będzie to idealne ogrzewanie do mojego domu?


póki co, lepiej nie odwiedzaj mnie  :big grin:

----------


## oliwkawawa

Następną podłogówkę zrobię sama  :smile:

----------


## sciema

> Następną podłogówkę zrobię sama


oliwkawawa

może podłogówka jest dobrze zrobiona a tylko to podejście w kotłowni masz słabe...

ile masz metrów pomiędzy kotłem( pompką) a pierwszym rozdzielaczem? czy rozdzielacze są w szeregu?

----------


## oliwkawawa

Do 1 rozdzielacza jest z 7 metrów, domek to parterówka, dość rozłożysta.
Nie są w szeregu, PEX biegnie z kotłowni i w pewnym momencie (jakieś 5,5 m od kotłowni) rozchodzi się na 2 rozdzielacze.

----------


## Eliaszek

a co sądzicie o takiej podłogówce?  http://www.budnet.pl/Ogrzewanie_podl...24-czytaj.html będzie łatwa do samopdzielnego montazu, czy lepiej zdać się na fachowców?

----------


## oliwkawawa

> czy ja dobre rozumiem ?? oba rozdzielacze jadą na pojedynczym peksie fi-20 ??


Jeśli to do mnie to: NIE, do rozdzielaczy biegnie pex 25 bądź 32 (nie jestem pewna), natomiast w kotłowni od pieca idzie miedziana 3/4 cala, przechodzi w pex 20, i ten pex 20 przechodzi w pexa "rozdzielaczowego" (25 lub 32). Na fotkach widać. Miedzianka, potem pex 20 prawie do samej wylewki, bo z samej wylewki wystaje pex 25 (lub32).

----------


## oliwkawawa

Patrząc na fotkę to ten pex idący do rozdzielaczy to 25 mm.

----------


## Jacekss

no to gość przekombinował, pewnie mu złączek brakowało i zrobił z tego co miał na stanie  :wink:

----------


## gentoonx

> Jeśli to do mnie to: NIE, do rozdzielaczy biegnie pex 25 bądź 32 (nie jestem pewna), natomiast w kotłowni od pieca idzie miedziana 3/4 cala, przechodzi w pex 20, i ten pex 20 przechodzi w pexa "rozdzielaczowego" (25 lub 32). Na fotkach widać. Miedzianka, potem pex 20 prawie do samej wylewki, bo z samej wylewki wystaje pex 25 (lub32).


oliwka... widze drążysz temat  :smile:  ... i dobrze.

Zrób jak koledzy radzą, wezwij pisemnie fachmana do wymiany alupex'a 20 na 25 w terminie 7 czy 14 dni. Powiedz mu, że nawet mu za te kawałki rury zapłacisz jak masz gest. Jak nie zrobi, weź tego trzeciego z okolicy, niech to zrobi na f-rę i do sądu, bo jak widzę i tak komuś za to będziesz musiała zapłacić skoro tamten umyka, a nie dziw sie że ten trzeci ma opory, no bo jak się dotknie do cudzej instalacji i dokona zmian to już cała odpowiedzialność na niego spadanie, chyba że będziesz miała opinię rzeczoznawcy przed robotą że rurka do wymiany. Taki kraj - Polska.

Opinia może być też z fabrycznego serwisu Junkersa chociaż złączki systemowe zastosował i kawałek Cu fi22 dał, ale to i tak płatne, nawet nie wiem ile za godz. serwisanta liczą, bo Vie... to już chyba 180pln /h liczy

----------


## oliwkawawa

Czyli ewidentnie i bez dwóch zdań ten pex 20 jest do wymiany, tak?

Myślicie że wiele to zmieni?


PS. Jak mam zapłacić serwisantowi za godzinę X zł + za dojazd, za to aby powiedział mi to co już wiem, m.in. od Ciebie, to ja dziękuję, powalczę jeszcze chwilę z tym panem  :smile: `

----------


## szwedii

oliwkawawa, zmieniaj tego pexa bez dwóch zdań, na pewno się poprawi aczkolwiek nie powiedziane że wystarczy, od czegoś trzeba zacząć. 

Mnie zaś nurtuje jedna rzecz. Pewnie wyda Wam się to proste ale ja tego nie kumam, chodzi o odpowietrznik automatyczny. Mam takie przy rozdzielaczach do OP. Odpowietrzniki mają na górze zakręcane kapturki, i to mi się mota z deka.Po odpowietrzeniu mają być zakręcone czy odkręcone czy może zakręcone ale tylko trochę. Po co to w ogóle jest, i kiedy należy to zakręcać a kiedy odkręcać no poza odpowietrzaniem instalacji tu sprawa jasna ale co potem. Afriso pisze że odpowietrzników automatycznych nie powinno się używać do instalacji otwartych. Wytłumaczcie bo nie wiem co mam z tym począć. Pozdro

----------


## gentoonx

odpowietrznik automatyczny jak nazwa wskazuje nie wymaga operacji manualnych, wiadome jest że gdy wystąpi na nim podciśnienie (spuszczanie wody z instalacji, przeciek) to będzie odpowietrznikiem powietrze wchodziło do instalacji - czyli napowietrznik.

OA w instalacji OP używa się głównie przy napełnianiu instalacji i wstępnym odpowietrzeniu, w czasie normalnej pracy układu gdy wytrącą się jeszcze jakieś resztki powietrza to nie uchodzą odpowietrznikiem (na ogół siedzi na końcu belki zasilającej, odwrotnie przy pierwszym uruchomieniu układu i odpowietrzaniu - wtedy zbiera się głównie w powrotnej)

Najlepiej zostawić zatyczkę na odpowietrzniku poluzowaną i nie dotykać, a nuż zadziała czasem, a zakrętka przyda się jak za parę lat padnie to do czasu wymiany można zakręcić żeby woda nie siąpiła z niego.

w otwartych nie wolno używać OA, bo i po co skoro ma być otwarta, a założenie odpowietrznika w najwyższym punkcie zamknie instalację, zakręcenie "omyłkowe" zakrętki zamknie instalację tym bardziej

----------


## szwedii

Dzięki za pomoc, czyli pozakładam te zatyczki tak co by tylko się trzymały. 

Co powiecie na temat tej tektury.
http://www.toplistwy.pl/tekturowy-po...podlogowe.html
Jest sens płacić więcej czy zapodać standardowo tekturę falistą. Tak myślę o tej bo jest grubsza niż falista i lepiej by tłumiło dźwięki ale nie wiem jak ma się jej opór cieplny do falistej. Nie znam współczynnika falistej, nie mogę znaleźć.Pozdro

----------


## DEZET

Tekturę jakoś trzeba sprzedać, myślę, że te 20 dziurek rewelacji nie robi  :wink:  Co do tłumienia dźwięków, to raczej inny rodzaj paneli podłogowych- są takie z jakąś warstwą wygłuszającą (wiadomo, droższe :wink:  ).

----------


## szwedii

> Tekturę jakoś trzeba sprzedać, myślę, że te 20 dziurek rewelacji nie robi  Co do tłumienia dźwięków, to raczej inny rodzaj paneli podłogowych- są takie z jakąś warstwą wygłuszającą (wiadomo, droższe ).



Na zakup tych paneli o których piszesz za późno, ta ma lambde=0,044 i opór R=0,09, jak ktoś ma dane na temat tektury falistej to porównał bym obie. Może są podobne w parametrach a wygłuszenie przy tej było by lepsze, ta ma niby Lw=15db. Jest tyle tego wszystkiego że można zgłupieć i pewnie zostanie na falistej ale może jednak może ktoś porównać obie.

----------


## Jendy

Witam 
Czy w takim układzie OP będzie działać poprawnie i nie będzie niespodzianek? 
Czy różnica poziomów wymusza inne rozwiązanie zasilania pętli? 
przebijam się przez temat, ale nie wiem czy podobny problem był już poruszany
pozd.

----------


## mar1973

> Witam 
> Czy w takim układzie OP będzie działać poprawnie i nie będzie niespodzianek? 
> Czy różnica poziomów wymusza inne rozwiązanie zasilania pętli? 
> przebijam się przez temat, ale nie wiem czy podobny problem był już poruszany
> pozd.


witam

różnica poziomów może być - trzeba tylko dobrze odpowietrzyć oraz wyregulować przepływy

pozdrawiam

----------


## Maher

Na podłogę z ogrzewaniem podłogowym można ułożyć panele na całej powierzchni (kupiłem do korytarza i pokoi takie same panele), czy trzeba je dzielić i wstawiać listwy progowe  pomiędzy pomieszczeniami?

----------


## pjuniewi

Witam.

Według zrobionego projektu ( podłogówka po całości - mała parterówka 90m2 - piec na paliwo stałe )  - łazienka musi zostać dogrzana grzejnikiem 220W. Pytanie teraz - czy wystarczy zasilić taki grzejnik dodatkową pętlą z rozdzielacza czy też muszę zrobić układ mieszany - wysokotemperaturowy dla tego grzejnika + niskotemperaturowy dla podłogówki? Jak to sensownie rozwiązać?

----------


## teres

Puszczenie 35°C stopni w grzejnik da Ci tyle co nic... zostaw samą podłogówkę i tyle.

----------


## szwedii

> Witam.
> 
> Według zrobionego projektu ( podłogówka po całości - mała parterówka 90m2 - piec na paliwo stałe )  - łazienka musi zostać dogrzana grzejnikiem 220W. Pytanie teraz - czy wystarczy zasilić taki grzejnik dodatkową pętlą z rozdzielacza czy też muszę zrobić układ mieszany - wysokotemperaturowy dla tego grzejnika + niskotemperaturowy dla podłogówki? Jak to sensownie rozwiązać?


Spokojnie możesz dać drabinkę tylko większą np.1580/500mm lub deko większą i polecieć z podłogówki do tego możesz zawsze zapodać jeszcze grzałkę w razie potrzeby zwiększenia mocy, temp. drabinki.  Wielu tak robi i nie narzekają. U mnie cosik takiego właśnie zapodaję. Pozdro

----------


## mar1973

> Witam.
> 
> Według zrobionego projektu ( podłogówka po całości - mała parterówka 90m2 - piec na paliwo stałe )  - łazienka musi zostać dogrzana grzejnikiem 220W. Pytanie teraz - czy wystarczy zasilić taki grzejnik dodatkową pętlą z rozdzielacza czy też muszę zrobić układ mieszany - wysokotemperaturowy dla tego grzejnika + niskotemperaturowy dla podłogówki? Jak to sensownie rozwiązać?


witam

możesz zrobić układ mieszany - ale to kosztowne, wg mnie nie potrzebne

możesz spokojnie zrobić ytak jak mówisz - podepnij grzejnik do dodatkowego wyjścia z rozdzielacza, wybierz większy rozmiarowo grzejnik, dodatkowo może służyć do dosuszania reczników

sam mam tak w 2 swoich łazienkach i zawsze tak robię u klientów, którzy sobie chwala takie rozwiązanie

ewentualnie możesz zrobić ogrzewanie ścienne - ale grzejnik chyba będzie lepszy

pozdrawiam

----------


## pepe1pepe

Witam szanowne grono forumowiczów!!! 
Piszę tu po raz pierwszy i  mam kilka pytań odnośnie podłogówki. Mam nadzieje ze nie dostanie mi się za tak obszerne rozpisywanie  :smile: .
Najpierw poczytałem to i kilka innych forum by móc się doedukowac w dziedzinie ogrzewania podłogowego trochę   :smile: 

Zatem do rzeczy..

Dostałem w spadku domek można go nazwać parterowy, częsciowo podpiwniczony z poddaszem nieużytkowym(dam na stropy welna 20cm). Dom został wybudowany gdzieś około roku 1938  :smile:  cały z cegły. Ogrzewany był piecem kaflowym i piecykiem na węgiel oraz drewno. Od razu piszę że kilka lat temu została wykonana na nowo podcinka murów zewnetrznych by wyeliminować zawilgocenia.
Dom jest suchy i wygląda na zdrowy jak na te lata co mnie najbardziej cieszy.

Oczywiscie domek jest teraz cały do generalnego remontu, instalacja elektryczna, kanalizacja, drzwi, okna, podłogi, bedzie ocieplany zewnetrznie (plan 10cm steropian) oraz najwazniejsze i chyba najtrudniejsze to centralne ogrzewanie.

Po kilku tygodniach czytania zdecydowałem ze ogrzewanie zrobie podłogowe i to sam z ojcem oraz z  zaprzyjaznionym spawaczem  :smile: 

A więc w planach mam zrobienie 4 obwodów wpiętych do rozdzielacza z silownikami i termostatami tak by mozna w wygodny sposób sterowac tymi obwodami. Ktoś zaraz napisze po co termostaty ale taki mam kaprys by były bo chcę miec sterowanie.
Wszystko bedzie napędzać gazowy kocioł 2 funkcyjny ferroli domicondens f24 umieszczony w piwnicy prawie po środku domu. Obok kotła w piwnicy chcę także umiescic w szafce ten wspomniany rozdzielacz co jest na zdjeciu.
*Teraz mam pytanie co do instalacji C.O czy bedzie mi potrzebna dodatkowa pompa i mieszacze czy poprostu wystarczy pompa z kotła i to co na zdjęciach?*

W sumie ogrzewać bede tylko okolo 72m2 więc nie widzę potrzeby robienia większej ilosci obwodów niz 4 

Z góry dzięki za podpowiedzi.

----------


## plusfoto

Około 700m rury chcesz zamknąć 4 obwodami?

----------


## fenix2

> ....


Nie lepiej zrobić np. 5 obwodów? 
Pompka kotła wystarczy żeby to napędzić.

Nie wiem jakie długości pętli ci wyszły, ale nie radził bym robić pętli dłuższych niż 100m. Optymalnie było by 80m.

----------


## pepe1pepe

Jak to wyliczyłeś ze 700m bierzacych tych rur potrzeba? A tak po za tym to ile tych rur metrow bierzących wyjdzie na pokój 4,50m x 4,00m przy rozstawie 15cm?

----------


## plusfoto

Około 120m plus dobiegówka do rozdzielacza czyli razem 130-140m a to trochę dużo.

----------


## gentoonx

> Jak to wyliczyłeś ze 700m bierzacych tych rur potrzeba? A tak po za tym to ile tych rur metrow bierzących wyjdzie na pokój 4,50m x 4,00m przy rozstawie 15cm?


co 15 cm to 100/15=6,67m/m2 x 18m2 = 120mb i już jesteś w czarnej d.. z jedną pętlą.

----------


## pepe1pepe

> co 15 cm to 100/15=6,67m/m2 x 18m2 = 120mb i już jesteś w czarnej d.. z jedną pętlą.


To tak w teorii wygląda jak napisałeś.
 Ale po co ciagnąć rurki pod scianą gdzie  zawsze beda meble oraz tam gdzie bedzie kominek, wtedy mamy jakies 5m2 mniej i taki obwod wychodzi nam ok. 90mb. Tak samo wyjdzie w kuchni.

----------


## fenix2

> To tak w teorii wygląda jak napisałeś.
>  Ale po co ciagnąć rurki pod scianą gdzie  zawsze beda meble oraz tam gdzie bedzie kominek, wtedy mamy jakies 5m2 mniej i taki obwod wychodzi nam ok. 90mb. Tak samo wyjdzie w kuchni.


Jeśli na 100% koncepcja Ci się nie zmieni to tak. Kominka nie ruszysz raczej, ale 'mebule' zawsze można przestawić w inne miejsce i wtedy lipa. 
No i pod warunkiem, że nie zagęścisz rurek w strefie brzegowej.

----------


## mar1973

> To tak w teorii wygląda jak napisałeś.
>  Ale po co ciagnąć rurki pod scianą gdzie  zawsze beda meble oraz tam gdzie bedzie kominek, wtedy mamy jakies 5m2 mniej i taki obwod wychodzi nam ok. 90mb. Tak samo wyjdzie w kuchni.


witam

tak jak koledzy ci doradzają zrób 5 a nawet lepiej 6 pętli
pompa z kotła na pewno wydoli

jednym termostatem możesz sterować jednocześnie klikoma siłownikami przymykającymi i otwierającymi grzanie pętlami
w danym pomieszczeniu np. 2 pętle i tylko 1 termostat

pozdrawiam

----------


## Jendy

@ mar1973 dzięki serdeczne za odpowiedź  :smile: , czyli jeden problem z głowy teraz tylko wymyślić/doczytać jak przez schody przeprowadzić rurki dzięki jeszcze raz

----------


## pjuniewi

> witam
> 
> możesz zrobić układ mieszany - ale to kosztowne, wg mnie nie potrzebne
> 
> możesz spokojnie zrobić ytak jak mówisz - podepnij grzejnik do dodatkowego wyjścia z rozdzielacza, wybierz większy rozmiarowo grzejnik, dodatkowo może służyć do dosuszania reczników
> 
> sam mam tak w 2 swoich łazienkach i zawsze tak robię u klientów, którzy sobie chwala takie rozwiązanie
> 
> ewentualnie możesz zrobić ogrzewanie ścienne - ale grzejnik chyba będzie lepszy
> ...



Dzięki za podpowiedzi.
Muszę tylko popatrzeć, czy uda mi się upchnąć większy grzejnik   ::-(:  .

Wertując internet znalazłem jakieś rozdzielacze 2w1, np Tecefloor.
Czy sprawdzą się one w moim przypadku? 
Mam zaplanowanych 7 obwodów podłogówki. Dorzuciłbym 2 obwody grzejnika: łazienka i wiatrołap - na suszenie rękawiczej i czapek dzieciaków. 
Będzie to sensownie działało ?

----------


## grzeniu666

Jakie minimum ciśnienia musi dać pompa kotłowa, aby napędzić 18 równych pętli, po ca. 65mb pexa 18x2 (moc max 7.3kW, 80% panele reszta płytki).

Patrzę za kotełkiem, wrzuciłem sobie (choć nie wiem czy to ma sens) na jeden obrazek charakterystyki pump, jak na obrazku. Jest szansa że Victrix12 wydoli?

----------


## memekt

> Dzięki za podpowiedzi.
> Muszę tylko popatrzeć, czy uda mi się upchnąć większy grzejnik   .
> 
> Wertując internet znalazłem jakieś rozdzielacze 2w1, np Tecefloor.
> Czy sprawdzą się one w moim przypadku? 
> Mam zaplanowanych 7 obwodów podłogówki. Dorzuciłbym 2 obwody grzejnika: łazienka i wiatrołap - na suszenie rękawiczej i czapek dzieciaków. 
> Będzie to sensownie działało ?


Będziesz miał osobną pompkę do CWU? Jak tak to można pod nią podłączyć te 2 czy trzy grzejniczki.

----------


## gentoonx

> Jakie minimum ciśnienia musi dać pompa kotłowa, aby napędzić 18 równych pętli, po ca. 65mb pexa 18x2 (moc max 7.3kW, 80% panele reszta płytki).
> 
> Patrzę za kotełkiem, wrzuciłem sobie (choć nie wiem czy to ma sens) na jeden obrazek charakterystyki pump, jak na obrazku. Jest szansa że Victrix12 wydoli?


to wykres charakterystyki pompy kPa od kg/h. W takich kotłach pompy nie przepychają więcej jak 1100kg/h

A teraz u Ciebie
18x2l/min=36ltr x 60min = 2160l/h czy jak wolisz 2160kg/h czyli jesteś w czarnej d...ie i nie wydoli nawet jak spadek na instalacji 0kPa przy takim przepływie

sprzęgło i odpowiednia pompa którą dobierzesz programem WebCaps na stronie Grundfoss'a

rurka fi18 spadek na instalacji nie powinien przekroczyć 25 czy 30 kPa, ale to bez znaczenia - dla ciebie liczy się głównie przepływ, a z taką wartością to pewnie tylko Magna wydoli z  akceptowalnym zużyciem energii - to zużycie też policzysz WinCaps'em

----------


## grzeniu666

*@gentoonx*, na forum często Junkers Smart daje radę z 1400mb podłogówki (jak nie więcej, pex16), może nie kilka tys. kg/h, ale działa, są zadowoleni, piszą że nie marzną. Rozumiem, nadzieja matką głupich...   :smile:

----------


## gentoonx

pytałeś - to odpowiedziałem jakby chodziło o warunki obliczeniowe

ja nie twierdzę, że nie ma podłogówek które dają radę na przepływie 0,5l/min, ale bankowo nie w takie mrozy jak w zeszłym roku w lutym i tu podnoszenie temperatury nic nie daje.

Jak nie masz projektu policzonego to pozostaje ci zamontować kocioł i jazda, a jak jazda nie będzie się podobała, to wtedy sprzęgło i pompa do dołożenia. Trza być dobrej myśli  :smile:

----------


## memekt

Witam,

mam rozdzielacz capricorn i wygląda na to, że padły mi dwa przepływomierze. Żaden z nich nic nie wskazuje, jak kręcę pompką to czasami ruszy się ten czarny bolec w środku ale czerwony "spodek" ani drgnie (jakby się oderwał). Jeśli chodzi o przepływ to jeden z nich prawie w ogóle nie przepuszcza wody, drugi ledwo,ledwo. Jakieś rady zanim rozkręcę to badziewie?

pozdrawiam,
memekt

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Fachowcem nie jestem w tej dziedzinie ale jak może być dobrze jak najpierw jest mniejsza średnica (pex 20) a potem łączy się z większą (pex25 - 32)  i leci do rozdzielaczy.
> Ten pex 25-32 powinien zaczynać się od pieca i lecieć do rozdzielaczy (cały czas ta sama średnica). Weź tego hydraulika z sąsiedztwa niech wymieni Ci ten kawałek i zobaczysz że będzie różnica.
> Można by było policzyć ile m3 wody przez min może przepłynąć przez pex 20, a ile mieści się w całym układzie?


Panowie wrócę do mojej sprawy. 
Pan instalator uważa, że wymiana tej rurki (zwężenie za piecem) w kotłowni nie jest konieczna, bo to przecież będą koszty DLA MNIE. Czy mi się wydaje, czy pan powinien to wymienić na własny koszt, bo przecież nie ja mu kazałam zrobić tak jak jest, a jest źle, prawda?

----------


## RadziejS

oliwkawawa, a może zrób tak - niech wymieni, jeśli okaże się, że wtedy będzie działać - nie ponosisz kosztu, bo to znaczyłoby, że wcześniej było źle.

----------


## oliwkawawa

Chciałam tak zrobić, ale dziś tak sobie pomyślałam, że chyba już więcej nie zaufam tym panom. Po prostu boję się że znów coś będzie zrobione nie tak  :sad:  A ja już nie mam siły i nerwów na to wszystko....  :sad:

----------


## tom5021

Witam. Mam takie pytanie. Jak sterowac temperatura tym z ecoala, rozdzielacz http://allegro.pl/rozdzielacz-2-mies...816476564.html   czy musze podpiac zawor 3d i wywalicz glowice?

----------


## gersik

Sterujesz głowicą. Ale jest to tylko sterowanie tem. wody w podłogówce.

----------


## tom5021

chodzi mi o sterowanie zdalne ta glowica czy jest to mozliwe?

----------


## fox503

Witam,

Mam pytania dotyczące taśmy brzegowej - jakiej wysokości taśma gdy grubość styropianu to 20 cm ?
Czy taśma musi być położona od chudziaka aż powyżej poziomu podłogi ? 
Czy taśma powinna zachodzić również na chudziaka tj położona pod kątem 90 i na chudziaku i na ścianie ?
Do czego służy taśma brzegowa z fartuchem ? W jaki sposób układa się fartuch ?

----------


## fenix2

> Witam,
> 
> Mam pytania dotyczące taśmy brzegowej - jakiej wysokości taśma gdy grubość styropianu to 20 cm ?
> Czy taśma musi być położona od chudziaka aż powyżej poziomu podłogi ? 
> Czy taśma powinna zachodzić również na chudziaka tj położona pod kątem 90 i na chudziaku i na ścianie ?
> Do czego służy taśma brzegowa z fartuchem ? W jaki sposób układa się fartuch ?


Taśmę brzegową dobierasz na zasadzie grubość wylewki+ 5cm. Czyli spokojnie wystarczy jakaś o szerokości 15cm.

----------


## fox503

rozumiem że taśmę przyklejam już po ułożeniu styropianu ? ,czy styropian ma zakrywac częśćiowo taśmę ?

----------


## fenix2

> rozumiem że taśmę przyklejam już po ułożeniu styropianu ? ,czy styropian ma zakrywac częśćiowo taśmę ?




Po ułożeniu. Styropian NIe musi przykrywać taśmy.

----------


## bajcik

> rozumiem że taśmę przyklejam już po ułożeniu styropianu ? ,czy styropian ma zakrywac częśćiowo taśmę ?


U mnie ostatnia warstwa 5cm styropianu docisła taśmę i było ok.

----------


## cruz

> Po ułożeniu. Styropian NIe musi przykrywać taśmy.


Ale jeżeli ktoś preferuje anhydryt to lepiej by taśma była jeszcze pod styropianem i koniecznie część taśmy która wystaje należy przykleić do ściany.

----------


## fenix2

> Ale jeżeli ktoś preferuje anhydryt to lepiej by taśma była jeszcze pod styropianem i koniecznie...


Ponieważ?

----------


## cruz

> Ponieważ?


Ponieważ dylatacji w postaci taśmy musi stanowić szczelną całość z folią ułożoną na styropianie. Szczelność tą zapewnia taśma brzegowa z kawałkiem foli i aby ta folia znalazła się w odpowiednim miejscu to taśma musi się znaleźć pomiędzy styropianem a ścianą.

----------


## cruz

> A teraz u Ciebie
> 18x2l/min=36ltr x 60min = 2160l/h czy jak wolisz 2160kg/h


Raczej (18 - 2 x 2) x 2 = 36 x 60 = 1680l/h

----------


## plusfoto

> Raczej (18 - 2 x 2) x 2 = *36* x 60 = 1680l/h


Policz to jeszcze raz bo coś z matematyki wychodzi inaczej :bye:

----------


## cruz

> Policz to jeszcze raz bo coś z matematyki wychodzi inaczej


Masz rację ma być 28

----------


## fenix2

> Ponieważ dylatacji w postaci taśmy musi stanowić szczelną całość z folią ułożoną na styropianie. Szczelność tą zapewnia taśma brzegowa z kawałkiem foli i aby ta folia znalazła się w odpowiednim miejscu to taśma musi się znaleźć pomiędzy styropianem a ścianą.


A nie łatwiej wywinąć filoię na taśmę? Imamy szczelnie bez kombinacji i taśm z kawałkami foli!

----------


## beaver79

Witam.
Świeżak tutaj  :smile:  - mam kilka pytań.
Mamy z Koleżanką Małżonką niezłą ofertę kupna domu praktycznie w centrum miejscowości na sporej działce. Staramy się właśnie oszacować ew. koszt remontu.
dom to kostka ok '55 przebudowana w '75, jakieś 3 lata temu ocieplona (dach również) 10cm i wymienione okna. wnętrze jast do rozwałki, w tej chwili ma kocioł gazowy 2f - 150mkw powierzchni mieszkalnej.
Chcielibyśmy na parterze ogrzewania podłogowe, na górze grzejniki oraz instalację najlepiej z Pex. wymieniałem to u siebie w wielkiej płycie i nie było trudne, elektrykę również wymienię sam (ew. brat-elektryk)
do rzeczy:
w związku z tym że chcę podłogówkę i grzejniki rozumiem że przydałby się zasobnik min 120l.
w przyszłości (tzn jak obecny piec padnie) chcielibyśmy kondensacyjny lub z podajnikiem (w zależności od zmieniających się cen) - wtedy obecny zasobnik można by wykorzystać - dobrze rozumiem?
dałoby radę również teraz przygotować instalacje pod solary - i wtedy też można je do tego dopiąć - tak?
instalacja Pex będzie ok dla kondensatu, ale przy piecu 2f lub podajnika istnieje ryzyko uszkodzenia przy np awarii sterowania - czy to bardzo realne że piec puści na CO i CUW ponad 110st? Nie można założyć jakiegoś zaworu z termostatem który będzie dublował to zabezpieczenie?

przepraszam za laickie pytania - w ramach cięcia kosztów mam zamiar większość zrobić sam (oczywiście przy konsultacji ze znajomymi fachowcami)
z góry dziękuję

Pozdrawiam.
Rafał

----------


## PeZet

beaver79, witaj.
Moim zdaniem połączenie kaloryferów i podłogówki to proszenie się o kłopoty.
Mam tylko podłogówkę. Od bardzo niedawna i jest totalnie fajna.

Co do obniżenia temperatury, musisz zastosować zawory trzydrogowe termostatyczne. 
Np Afriso ATM 341, zakres temperatury 20÷43stC
albo Esbe, na przykład VTA 372.
To są tylko przykłady. Przejrzyj katalogi tych dwóch producentów - dużo się dowiesz.

Daleka droga przed Tobą.
Żeby tu nie zanudzać offtopowo, zajrzyj do mojego dziennika: ostatnie 10 stron to rozkminianie ogrzewania i zaworów, a w okolicach lipca 2013 opisałem jak robiłem podłogówkę. I działa.

Pozdrowienia.

----------


## Po***ni

Czy może ktoś by wiedział mam od chudziaka do punktu 0 27 cm, ile powinna wynosić wylewki ?

----------


## PeZet

Warstwy od dołu:
hydroizolacja: 0,5cm - 1cm
ocieplenie: 
hydroizolacja: pomijalna grubość
wylewka (cementowa, z ogrzewanie podłogowym): minimum 6,5cm
wykładzina (płytki, dechy, panele): ...

Musisz podjąć kilka decyzji odnośnie wykończenia, a będziesz wiedział ile dać ocieplenia i jak gruba będzie wylewka.

----------


## beaver79

Hello.
Dzięki PeZet, decyzja chyba zapadła, kosztorys zrobimy dla kondensatu 1f z zasobnikiem min 140l, instalacja pod solar i podłogówka parter i piętro. musi być kondensat bo komin ma 2 kanały, 1 wentylacyjny a w drugim chcielibyśmy kominek - nie wiem czy dobrze rozumiem że kondensat potrzebuje "tylko" wejście i wyjście na zewnątrz, może być bezpośrednio z piwnicy bez jakichś specjalnych problemów z wysokością komina. Instalacja z PEXa bo nie będzie kłopotów z temperaturami a łatwiej to samemu ogarnąć (nie mam żadnych doświadczeń z miedzią i boję przegrzania przy lutowaniu po kilku latach.
Martwi mnie trochę wydajność podłogówki w połączeniu z panelami, ale jakoś to ugryzę - będą też nawiewy z kominka i mam tanie dojście do dobrego drewna  :smile: 

no to siadamy z projektem, liczymy i lecimy kłócić się o cenę nieruchomości  :smile: 

pozdrówki
Rafał

----------


## imrahil

czekam na projekt podłogówki od asolta, ale mam pytanie. kiedyś proponował mi bufor w celu lepszego wykorzystania taniej taryfy. czy ktoś robił podłogówkę pod kocioł elektryczny lub pompę ciepła tak żeby zmieścić się w taniej taryfie? wymaga to specjalnych zabiegów czy wystarczy rozmieszczenie rurek wg obciążenia z OZC dla temperatury zasilania 35 stopni? chodzi mi o to, że jeśli zagęszczenie będzie wg OZC to przy skrajnych warunkach ogrzewanie musiałoby działać przez całą dobę, żeby utrzymać temperaturę. podłogówka u mnie będzie na 25 cm betonu (płyta fundamentowa) + 6-7 cm wylewki, czyli bardzo akumulacyjnie. na piętrze 15 cm betonu (strop) + wylewka (ocieplenie stropu od spodu, więc też spora akumulacja).

----------


## teres

> czekam na projekt podłogówki od asolta, ale mam pytanie. kiedyś proponował mi bufor w celu lepszego wykorzystania taniej taryfy. czy ktoś robił podłogówkę pod kocioł elektryczny lub pompę ciepła tak żeby zmieścić się w taniej taryfie?


Albo Ci się nie chce poszukać na forum albo nie wiem co  :Confused: 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...k-akumulacyjny

----------


## imrahil

> Albo Ci się nie chce poszukać na forum albo nie wiem co 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...k-akumulacyjny


ale ja nie chcę zbiornika, masą akumulacyjną ma być dom tak jak u grzejących kablami albo pompą ciepła

----------


## grzeniu666

*@imrahil*, to można policzyć dokładnie, tj. jakie wachania temp. przy -20 i grzaniu taryfmi. Musisz ocenić czy, ew. na ile akceptowalne (odczucia).
Albo po prostu zaprojektuj podłogówkę naddatkowo na 1-2° cieplej w środku (od realnej! komfortowej), i to powinno wystarczyć. Jeśli w praktyce wyjdzie że te wachania temp. akceptujesz i chcesz grzać taryfami, tak zrobisz, jeśli nie to przykręcisz i będziesz grzał 24h wg. zapotrzebowania.

----------


## imrahil

dzięki, pogadam na ten temat jeszcze jutro z asoltem

----------


## fotohobby

imrahil, jak masz podłogówkę projektowaną na temp zasilania np 35 w największe mrozy, to po prostu zwiększysz temp zasilania w tanich taryfach, na np 43, 45 C, 
Innej drogi nie ma, (oprócz zbiornika wodnego oczywiście).

Nadmierne zagęszczenie rurek nie ma sensu, to większe przepływy generują większe koszty przez cały sezon grzewczy, a "obliczeniowe" -20C masz parę dni w roku.

----------


## [email protected]

> Jakie minimum ciśnienia musi dać pompa kotłowa, aby napędzić 18 równych pętli, po ca. 65mb pexa 18x2 (moc max 7.3kW, 80% panele reszta płytki).
> 
> Patrzę za kotełkiem, wrzuciłem sobie (choć nie wiem czy to ma sens) na jeden obrazek charakterystyki pump, jak na obrazku. Jest szansa że Victrix12 wydoli?


A ty grzeniu kiedy odpalasz kotłownię? Pytam bo ja mam w planie podpiąć Victrix12 pod 3 rozdzielacze które będą goniły pexem16mm razem blisko 900mb.
I zastanawiam się też czy to poleci na pompce kotła. Praktycy piszą, ze spokojnie teoretycy, że nie.

Mam tak ułożone:
Pierwszy rozdzielacz 245mb podłogówki parter, 
drugi rozdzielacz 576mb podłogówki poddasze, 
trzeci rozdzielacz grzejniki łazienkowe i do pomieszczeń 77mb zasilane temp. podłogówki.

dla -20 potrzebuje na to 7000W dla kondensata z Tz 33-34st. C przepływy do 0,2m/s powinny być ponastawiane wszędzie na każdą pętlę.
Ale to ekstremum bo - 20 stale to może być 5-15 dni max na zimę.

Prosty układ bez żadnych mieszaczy itp.
Co o tym sądzicie zadziała to?

----------


## grzeniu666

> A ty grzeniu kiedy odpalasz kotłownię? Pytam bo ja mam w planie podpiąć Victrix12 pod 3 rozdzielacze które będą goniły pexem16mm razem blisko 900mb.
> I zastanawiam się też czy to poleci na pompce kotła. Praktycy piszą, ze spokojnie teoretycy, że nie.
> 
> Mam tak ułożone:
> Pierwszy rozdzielacz 245mb podłogówki parter, 
> drugi rozdzielacz 576mb podłogówki poddasze, 
> trzeci rozdzielacz grzejniki łazienkowe i do pomieszczeń 77mb zasilane temp. podłogówki.
> 
> dla -20 potrzebuje na to 7000W dla kondensata z Tz 33-34st. C przepływy do 0,2m/s powinny być ponastawiane wszędzie na każdą pętlę.
> ...


Ja odpalę to nie prędko, podejrzewam że najwcześniej w maju.
Zasilanie: kocioł > PP40 > 2x PP40 > 4x PP32 > rozdzielacze (6,6,6,4 obw, pętle po 50-65mb). Powrót tak samo.
Jeszcze nie mam pewności czy spróbuję samym kotłem, czy od razu sprzęgło i dod. Alfa2 25-60.

----------


## r19

> A ty grzeniu kiedy odpalasz kotłownię? Pytam bo ja mam w planie podpiąć Victrix12 pod 3 rozdzielacze które będą goniły pexem16mm razem blisko 900mb.
> I zastanawiam się też czy to poleci na pompce kotła. Praktycy piszą, ze spokojnie teoretycy, że nie.
> 
> Mam tak ułożone:
> Pierwszy rozdzielacz 245mb podłogówki parter, 
> drugi rozdzielacz 576mb podłogówki poddasze, 
> trzeci rozdzielacz grzejniki łazienkowe i do pomieszczeń 77mb zasilane temp. podłogówki.
> 
> dla -20 potrzebuje na to 7000W dla kondensata z Tz 33-34st. C przepływy do 0,2m/s powinny być ponastawiane wszędzie na każdą pętlę.
> ...


Ja już Ci chyba kiedyś pisałem...
Przy moich 1800m pexa, Twoje 900m to pikuś  :smile: 
Mam 3 rozdzielacze, w sumie 26 pętli. Przepływów nie mam za dużych, to oczywiste. Problem jest z wyregulowaniem, ale chyba w końcu mi się to udało.
Myślę, że u Ciebie będzie ok. i sprzęgło nie będzie Ci potrzebne.

----------


## cruz

> Będziesz miał osobną pompkę do CWU? Jak tak to można pod nią podłączyć te 2 czy trzy grzejniczki.


I kończyć grzanie grzejników gdy bojler będzie już naładowany odpowiednią dawką ciepła.

----------


## cruz

> Ja już Ci chyba kiedyś pisałem...
> Przy moich 1800m pexa, Twoje 900m to pikuś 
> Mam 3 rozdzielacze, w sumie 26 pętli. Przepływów nie mam za dużych, to oczywiste. Problem jest z wyregulowaniem, ale chyba w końcu mi się to udało.
> Myślę, że u Ciebie będzie ok. i sprzęgło nie będzie Ci potrzebne.


Tylko, że pytanie było skierowane do grzeniu666 no i u Ciebie pętle są po ~ 70m a u [email protected] nie wiadomo ile długości mają.

----------


## [email protected]

> Tylko, że pytanie było skierowane do grzeniu666 no i u Ciebie pętle są po ~ 70m a u [email protected] nie wiadomo ile długości mają.


Pierwsza część do grzenia.
Dalej to już do wszystkich było pytanie. Także proszę  też dawać swoje opinie.

Pętli mam 15 o długości od 25m do 85mb na 2 rozdzielacze 6 i 9 obwodów w sumie 821mb. Dodatkowy rozdzielacz jest na na 6 grzejników pary zasilanie i powrót długości od 4,5 do 10mb razem ok 77mb w dwie strony. Daje to w sumie te blisko 900mb.

Jakie dane jeszcze potrzebne?

----------


## [email protected]

> Ja już Ci chyba kiedyś pisałem...
> Przy moich 1800m pexa, Twoje 900m to pikuś 
> Mam 3 rozdzielacze, w sumie 26 pętli. Przepływów nie mam za dużych, to oczywiste. Problem jest z wyregulowaniem, ale chyba w końcu mi się to udało.
> Myślę, że u Ciebie będzie ok. i sprzęgło nie będzie Ci potrzebne.


Dzięki za info, jest to pocieszające. Bu już trochę zaczynałem się niepokoić po ostatnich postach negujących taką możliwość.

----------


## teres

Kwestia jest taka, że jak pompa nie wyrabia, to zaczyna się podnoszenie temperatura na piecu, a 55°C na zasilaniu nie powinno się już przekraczać - wtedy może pojawić się problem.

----------


## r19

> Kwestia jest taka, że jak pompa nie wyrabia, to zaczyna się podnoszenie temperatura na piecu, a 55°C na zasilaniu nie powinno się już przekraczać - wtedy może pojawić się problem.


Ja mam rozstaw co 10 cm. Stąd taka łączna długość. Nie będę się tłumaczył skąd to się wzięło.
Muszę obniżać temperaturę na kotle i skręcać przepływy, bo mam za ciepło.
Ostatnia doba to 0 stopni na zewnątrz. Kocioł pracuje cały czas. Zasilanie 27 stopni, krzywa 1. Parter 22.6 stopnia, poddasze 21.6 stopnia. Zużycie gazu 6,29 m3.

----------


## grzeniu666

Im bliżej jesteśmy granicy pompy, tym chyba większe znaczenie znaczenie wyrównanie pętli czy "odciążenie" (opory) samej instalacji. Gdzieś chyba u pompiarzy nawet przeczytałem aby do rozdzielacza zasilaniem wejść do belki z prawej, a powrót dać z lewej. Ale nie wiem czy przy rozdzialaczach 6-sekcyjnych to ma znaczenie jakiekolwiek  :wink:  Ale w sumie chyba co nam szkodzi...

Nie mam też pewności, czy automatyka kotła (każdego) poradzi sobie twórczo z sytuacją gdy przy mega-mrozach przepływu nie starczy i trzeba np. ekstra podnosić temp. zas.

Jeszcze co do dodatkowej pompy, to w sumie nie wiem czy i ew. w jakim stopniu wpięcie np. Alfy2, i dodanie sprzęgła, oraz obniżenie biegu pompy kotłowej (standardowej, 70W na trójce) do jedynki, przełoży się na obniżenie rachunków za prąd (wówczas również CWU być może może być  :smile:  grzane na pierwszym biegu).

Dużo tych "nie wiem"  :bye:

----------


## autorus

a kiedy jest konieczność stosowania sprzęgła hydraulicznego jeśli ma się samą podłogówkę?

----------


## grzeniu666

> a kiedy jest konieczność stosowania sprzęgła hydraulicznego jeśli ma się samą podłogówkę?


Z pamięci amatora: gdy przepływ jest większy niż 1000-1200 l/h, lub ilość wody w instalacji > 150l, lub pompa kotłowa po prostu nie zapewnia odpowiedniej wydajności (co zwykle wiąże się z 1. lub 2.), lub masz strefy niezależne i więcej dodatkowych momp. . Teoretycznie. U siebie pewnie dasz, ale to groszowe sprawy przy twoim NASA.

Tu jest trochę przykładów:
http://www.szkolenia-junkers.pl/materialy,51.html

----------


## teres

> a kiedy jest konieczność stosowania sprzęgła hydraulicznego jeśli ma się samą podłogówkę?


Głównie w sytuacji gdy pożądana jest wysoka temperatura zasilania i ochrony temperatury powrotu - czyli kotły na ekogroszek itp. Do głowy przychodzi mi jeszcze kocioł (obojętnie jakiego typu), który musi grzać do np. 70°C bo inaczej dostarcza zbyt mało ciepła do instalacji (za słaba pompa w kotle).

----------


## autorus

W instalacji jest prawie 250l. I są dwie strefy niezależne. Dzięki za link. 




> Z pamięci amatora: gdy przepływ jest większy niż 1000-1200 l/h, lub ilość wody w instalacji > 150l, lub pompa kotłowa po prostu nie zapewnia odpowiedniej wydajności (co zwykle wiąże się z 1. lub 2.), lub masz strefy niezależne i więcej dodatkowych momp. . Teoretycznie. U siebie pewnie dasz, ale to groszowe sprawy przy twoim NASA.
> 
> Tu jest trochę przykładów:
> http://www.szkolenia-junkers.pl/materialy,51.html

----------


## [email protected]

> Kwestia jest taka, że jak pompa nie wyrabia, to zaczyna się podnoszenie temperatura na piecu, a 55°C na zasilaniu nie powinno się już przekraczać - wtedy może pojawić się problem.


Ja mam tak przez program zaprojektowane, że dla -20 potrzebuje na to 7000W dla kondensata z Tz 33-34st. C przepływy do 0,2m/s powinny być ponastawiane wszędzie na każdą pętlę.
Pojemność to 900mb PEX16 + 3 drabinki łazienkowe + powiedzmy 25 żeberek alu  wys. 500mm np. grzejniki KFA. nie wiem czy to dużo.

To duże czy małe przepływy są u mnie?  bo temp. zasilania kotła 34st. dla -20 chyba ok

----------


## grzeniu666

> przepływy do 0,2m/s powinny być ponastawiane wszędzie na każdą pętlę.
> 
> To duże czy małe przepływy są u mnie?


Chyba sporo, 1221 l/h ? teoretycznie pumpa Victrixa nie podoła.
pi*0,06dm^2*2dm/(1h/3600)*15pętli

----------


## niron

Panowie,
mam problem z odpowietrzeniem podłogówki na poddaszu.
Kotłownia świeżo uruchomiona, w domu sama podłogówka, 2 rozdzielacze parter - poddasze, łącznie ok 1400 m rury.
O ile na rozdzielaczu na parterze rotametry pokazują znikome przepływy, to na poddaszu zero.
Wklejam zdjęcie  rozdzielacza, na dole taki sam  tylko petli mniej.

----------


## memekt

> I kończyć grzanie grzejników gdy bojler będzie już naładowany odpowiednią dawką ciepła.


wyłączając pompkę po dogrzaniu CWU nie dogrzejesz grzejników - pompka chodzi non stop na niskim biegu i przy okazji podnosi mi temp. powrotu. Przy takim rozwiązaniu  temp. CWU jest zbliżona do temp. na piecu ale mi to nie przeszkadza

----------


## cruz

> wyłączając pompkę po dogrzaniu CWU nie dogrzejesz grzejników - pompka chodzi non stop na niskim biegu i przy okazji podnosi mi temp. powrotu. Przy takim rozwiązaniu  temp. CWU jest zbliżona do temp. na piecu ale mi to nie przeszkadza


Kurde ostatnio u nie pompka od CWU chodziła dwa dni temu a grzejniki mam dalej ciepłe. to ja mam coś skopane w instalacji CO czy Ty?
Wyjaśnij też jak twoja instalacja podnosi temperaturę powrotu kotła na przykładzie kąpieli.

----------


## memekt

> Kurde ostatnio u nie pompka od CWU chodziła dwa dni temu a grzejniki mam dalej ciepłe. to ja mam coś skopane w instalacji CO czy Ty?


grawitacja? u mnie grawitacyjnie nie ruszy  :sad: 




> Wyjaśnij też jak twoja instalacja podnosi temperaturę powrotu kotła na przykładzie kąpieli.


Jakby nie było obwód CWU jest całkiem krótki, jeśli pompka chodzi non stop a na piecu woda ma ok 55 stopni to woda woda CWU ma ok 53. Biorąc prysznic ile możesz spuścić wody z bojlera który ma 140 l i temp. 53 stopni? Raczej nie tyle żeby woda w bojlerze zjechała do 20 stopni.

Ale zapewne chodzi Ci o ten moment kiedy spuścisz jednak te 100 l. i wtedy może dojść do sytuacji że w pewnym momencie zamiast podnosić temp. powrotu będzie ją schładzać. jeśli nawet to na bardzo krótko bo woda zostanie szybko podgrzana i wszystko wraca do normy. Ale przecież każdy tak ma nawet jak ktoś ma osobną pompkę mieszającą to i tak temp. powrotu spadnie.

----------


## beaver79

Witam.
Potrzebuję niezależnej opinii.
dostałem wstępną wycenę z Viessmanna.
dom 150mkw piętrowy,
Kocioł Vitodens 200 W, zasobnik 250l 2 wężownice Viessmann, podłogówka parter i piętro, instalacja pod solary na dach, wymiana inst. wod-kan.
robocizna + materiały 38 000 PLN brutto

nie zawiera wylania jastrychu i przygotowania posadzki (styro itp.) pod podłogówkę

czy to ok cena?

z góry dzięki

----------


## Tomek B..

> Panowie,
> mam problem z odpowietrzeniem podłogówki na poddaszu.
> Kotłownia świeżo uruchomiona, w domu sama podłogówka, 2 rozdzielacze parter - poddasze, łącznie ok 1400 m rury.
> O ile na rozdzielaczu na parterze rotametry pokazują znikome przepływy, to na poddaszu zero.
> Wklejam zdjęcie  rozdzielacza, na dole taki sam  tylko petli mniej.


Zwiększ ciśnienie w instalacji a najlepiej przelej całą instalację wodą z sieci inaczej możesz czekać nawet miesiąc aż blokujace bąble powietrza zostaną wypchnięte przez pompę obiegową i odprowadzone poprzez automatyczne odpowietrzniki.

----------


## herakles

> Witam.
> Potrzebuję niezależnej opinii.
> dostałem wstępną wycenę z Viessmanna.
> dom 150mkw piętrowy,
> Kocioł Vitodens 200 W, zasobnik 250l 2 wężownice Viessmann, podłogówka parter i piętro, instalacja pod solary na dach, wymiana inst. wod-kan.
> robocizna + materiały 38 000 PLN brutto
> 
> nie zawiera wylania jastrychu i przygotowania posadzki (styro itp.) pod podłogówkę
> 
> ...


Wyglądasz jak owca do golenia.....

----------


## gentoonx

> Witam.
> Potrzebuję niezależnej opinii.
> dostałem wstępną wycenę z Viessmanna.
> dom 150mkw piętrowy,
> Kocioł Vitodens 200 W, zasobnik 250l 2 wężownice Viessmann, podłogówka parter i piętro, instalacja pod solary na dach, wymiana inst. wod-kan.
> robocizna + materiały 38 000 PLN brutto
> 
> nie zawiera wylania jastrychu i przygotowania posadzki (styro itp.) pod podłogówkę
> 
> ...


jak dom 600m2 to nawet bym z domu za tyle nie wyjechał  :wink:  - jak 150m2 to sam ci zrobię za te pieniądze brutto - 3000zł  :Lol:

----------


## beaver79

średnio pomagacie, nie sztuka drzeć łacha z laika bez żadnych przykładów. Nie znam nikogo z instalatorów dlatego nie wiem ile co kosztuje - zapytałem na forum oczekując pomocy i lipa.
to może zrobisz swoją orientacyjną wycenę albo podasz koszt robocizny + materiały i się dogadamy - chyba że piszesz dla pisania...

nadal czekam na jakieś wartościowe stanowisko

----------


## grzeniu666

@*beaver79*, to jest temat *PODŁOGÓWKA SAMEMU*, pisz gdzie indziej albo załóż własny temat, a nie śmieć tutaj! Własne wpisy można usuwać (w "edycji").

----------


## beaver79

Hej.
Chciałem ją położyć sam (z pomocą znajomego) ale chciałem zorientować się w kosztach. Każdy dzień poza pracą kosztuje mnie kilkaset PLN i dlatego zaczynam od oceny czy opłaca się zrobić samemu czy lepiej zlecić

----------


## grzeniu666

> Chciałem ją położyć sam (z pomocą znajomego) ale chciałem zorientować się w kosztach. Każdy *dzień poza pracą kosztuje mnie kilkaset PLN* i dlatego zaczynam od oceny czy opłaca się zrobić samemu czy lepiej zlecić


O kosztach było już pisane miliard razy, uszanuj może i czas innych (nawet jak nie jest tak cenny jak twój) i użyj gugli. Krótko odp. na twoje pytanie: NIE OPŁACA CI SIĘ, zlecaj dobrej firmie, spisz umowę z gwarancją, zajmij się zarabianiem pieniędzy.

----------


## Jacekss

@beaver79 - jak masz czas, siły i chęci na robienie podłogówki + dobry plan, schemat jak to rozłożyć, wykonane wyliczenia itp ... to możesz sam to zrobić ewentualnie z pomocą jeszcze 1 osoby. szacunkowo koszt 1 m2 podłogówki z materiałem to 100 zł... powiedzmy że 50 zł to robocizna... wiadomo zależnie od regionu i speca cena może się wahać +/- 30%
teraz podpytaj sie tego wykonawcy od wyceny o ile mniej będzie to kosztować bez położonej podłogówki. potem sobie oszacuj czy się opłaca samem czy nie

btw. podłogówka podłogówką.. a co z resztą systemu co+cwu? kto ci to zrobi ? sam?

----------


## gentoonx

> Hej.
> Chciałem ją położyć sam (z pomocą znajomego) ale chciałem zorientować się w kosztach. Każdy dzień poza pracą kosztuje mnie kilkaset PLN i dlatego zaczynam od oceny czy opłaca się zrobić samemu czy lepiej zlecić


 :bash: 

i ty się pytasz czy sam możesz to położyć???  :jaw drop: 

Jezusku  :bash:

----------


## beaver79

Dzięki *Jacekss*.
Podłogowe rozłożę sam (ktoś bardziej ogarnięty sprawdził mi projekt), resztę instalacji zrobi mi firma, duuuuużo tańsza od Viessmann'a  (o jakąś połowę) - oni sprawdzali mi plan instalacji  :smile: 

nawiązując do tematu - zaproponowali mi po obejrzeniu budynku styro 5cm na parterze (budynek w większości podpiwniczony). Czy to standard? prawie wszędzie jest że powinno być min 10 bez piwnicy, ok 7 z?

BTW - nie chcę offtopować ale zawsze staram się robić co mogę samemu, w ramach odpoczynku od pracy  :smile:

----------


## grzeniu666

Słuchajcie, plan mam taki, aby drabinki łazienkowe, ew. grzejniczek w wiatrołapie, podłączyć przed pętlą podłogówki w pomieszczeniu (czyli kocioł > rozdzielacz > drabinka > pętla > rozdzielacz > kocioł). Drabinki będą mieć grzałkę elektryczną na okresy bez CO. Pytanie moje brzmi: *jaki opór w instalacji dają takie drabinki, tj. ile powinienem skrócić pętle z podpiętą drabinką?* Wydaje mi się że pomijalny, ale może mi się tylko wydaje.

----------


## fotohobby

Na płycie fundamentowej kładę 10 cm styropianu w warstwach po 5cm pod wylewkę z podłogówką.
Pomiędzy płytami pierwszej warstwy 5cm będą prowadzone peszle z elektryką i rury z wodą. To oczywiscie bedzie przykryte drugą warstwą 5cm
Pytanie, czym uzupełnieć przestrzeń wokół peszli i rurek.
Piasek, perlit, czy po prostu zapiankować ?
Jeśli perlit, to jaka frakcja ?

----------


## CityMatic

> Na płycie fundamentowej kładę 10 cm styropianu w warstwach po 5cm pod wylewkę z podłogówką.
> Pomiędzy płytami pierwszej warstwy 5cm będą prowadzone peszle z elektryką i rury z wodą. To oczywiscie bedzie przykryte drugą warstwą 5cm
> Pytanie, czym uzupełnieć przestrzeń wokół peszli i rurek.
> Piasek, perlit, czy po prostu zapiankować ?
> Jeśli perlit, to jaka frakcja ?


Ja dawałem wszędzie na rurki wodne izolację z pianki polietylenowej wszelkie inne peszle i odkurzacz centralny na piankę i  uszczelniane pianką - sprawdza się - nie ma problemów, a cwu nie wychładza się znacznie  pomiędzy włączeniami cyrkulacji.

----------


## fotohobby

Rurki z wodą oczywiście są w izolacji, chodzi o wypełnienie przerw w pierwszej warstwie styropianu tak, aby to miejsce nie siadło zanadto. 
Pianka będzie OK ?

----------


## CityMatic

> Rurki z wodą oczywiście są w izolacji, chodzi o wypełnienie przerw w pierwszej warstwie styropianu tak, aby to miejsce nie siadło zanadto. 
> Pianka będzie OK ?


Oczywiście, najlepiej niskorozprężna aplikowana pistoletem - mniej zużyjesz i dokładniej wypełnisz.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## imrahil

czy rurki w izolacji cieplnej od rozdzielacza do ogrzewanego pomieszczenia biegnące przez inne pomieszczenie (ogrzewane inną sekcją) należy jeszcze dodatkowo poza termoizolacją jakoś zabezpieczyć przy przejściach przez dylatacje? jeśli rurka nie jest izolowana cieplnie i przechodzi przez dylatację, to wkładamy ją w peszel przy przejściu przez dylatację.

----------


## zyzolek

A po co chcesz je izolować, skoro i tak są w wylewce?

----------


## imrahil

> A po co chcesz je izolować, skoro i tak są w wylewce?


Tak w projekcie mam. Na logikę, to jeśli do pomieszczenia ma dopłynąć woda o temperaturze 35 stopni, to po drodze rurka raczej powinna być zaizolowana

----------


## asolt

> Tak w projekcie mam. Na logikę, to jeśli do pomieszczenia ma dopłynąć woda o temperaturze 35 stopni, to po drodze rurka raczej powinna być zaizolowana


Tak własnie ma być, aby moc nie była tracona na dojsciu i powrocie pętli, maja one czasem i 15-18 mb i ubytek mocy na nich moze być znaczący. A poniewaz przebiegają one zwykle przez korytarz w którym są małe straty to powoduje spadek mocy w pomieszczeniu docelowym a jednoczesnie przyrost mocy (całkowicie zbędny i szkodliwy do regulacji) w korytarzu. Nie wspomne o niezbyt prawidłowym działaniu ewentualnych termostatów pomieszczeniowych.

----------


## gentoonx

chyba że w projekcie mamy policzone moce oddawane od przyłączy i skorygowane moce pętli - ale komu się teraz chce tak liczyć  :Lol:

----------


## zyzolek

> Tak własnie ma być, aby moc nie była tracona na dojsciu i powrocie pętli, maja one czasem i 15-18 mb i ubytek mocy na nich moze być znaczący. A poniewaz przebiegają one zwykle przez korytarz w którym są małe straty to powoduje spadek mocy w pomieszczeniu docelowym a jednoczesnie przyrost mocy (całkowicie zbędny i szkodliwy do regulacji) w korytarzu. Nie wspomne o niezbyt prawidłowym działaniu ewentualnych termostatów pomieszczeniowych.


Moim zdaniem to przerost formy nad treścią.
W praktyce rurki wychodzące z rozdzielacza liczymy od razu jako zasilające, a tranzyt też traktujemy jako zasilanie uwzględniając to w układaniu właściwych pętli dla tych miejsc, przez które przechodzi tranzyt.

----------


## ave!

witam i z zapytaniem:
dokonujemy adaptacji byłego garazu w bryle domu - na pokój - jest tam kaloryfer
 czy zamiast tego kaloryfera można podłączyc podłogówkę? (podłączenie kaloryfera - dolne - prosze o wybaczenia dyletanctwa w zakresie fachowych wyrażeń  :wink:  )) - chodzi mi o techniczne podłączenie: zdjęcie kaloryfera i połączenie z rurkami podłogówki - czy trzeba większej rewolucji?
(i tak musimy zrobić podłoge i podwyższyć ją do odpowiedniego poziomu). pokój jest na parterze w części dotychas mieszkalnej jest w większości podłogówka, ogrzewania kocioł kondensacyjny - gaz)
 :smile:

----------


## CityMatic

> witam i z zapytaniem:
> dokonujemy adaptacji byłego garazu w bryle domu - na pokój - jest tam kaloryfer
>  czy zamiast tego kaloryfera można podłączyc podłogówkę? (podłączenie kaloryfera - dolne - prosze o wybaczenia dyletanctwa w zakresie fachowych wyrażeń  )) - chodzi mi o techniczne podłączenie: zdjęcie kaloryfera i połączenie z rurkami podłogówki - czy trzeba większej rewolucji?
> (i tak musimy zrobić podłoge i podwyższyć ją do odpowiedniego poziomu). pokój jest na parterze w części dotychas mieszkalnej jest w większości podłogówka, ogrzewania kocioł kondensacyjny - gaz)


Wydaje się, że było by to możliwe , ale wszystko zależy od tego gdzie (do jakiego obwodu podłączony jest ten grzejnik), być może na grzejniki jest dodatkowy rozdzielacz a temperatura jest na grzejnikach wyższa niż na podłogówce.
Trzeba zastanowić się (za mało konkretnych faktów w pytaniu)odnośnie wielkości pomieszczenia w którym ma być ta przeróbka i czy nie istnieje może projekt na instalację CO w którym temperatura w garażu w ogóle była brana pod uwagę-może być tak, że wydajność pieca jest "'zagrożona"(tu mniejsze prawdopodobieństwo), albo osprzęt instalacji taki jak pompa.
Więcej danych - moc pieca i z jaką obecnie pracuje, wielkość garażu - pokoju, rozdzielacz z własną pompa czy tylko pompa pieca, no i wielkość obecnego garażowego grzejnika.oraz to jak rozbudowana jest instalacja - na ilu m2 jest podłogówka, a na ilu grzejniki.

----------


## ave!

dziekuję za szybki odzew!
przyszły pokój to ok 19 m2. W skrzynce jest po prostu kurek do kazdego obwodu bez różnicy czy to kaloryfer czy podłogówka. W poprzednich sezonach był piec węglowy, więc wszędzie grzało... teraz na niskich temperaturach nieliczne grzejniki sa letnie ale komfortowa podłogówka.
Kocioł moc cos ok 20 czegos tam -  na pewno wystarczy (dwufunkcyjny). 
Cały metraż  z przyszłym pokojem ok 130m. Podłogówka parter plus na górze łazienka a w sypialniach ciepławe kaloryfery nam na razie nie przeszkadzaja - w razie czego jest kominek z rozpr ciepłego powietrza
Co do tych pompek - to chyba tylko w kotle, z mocą... jest ustawiona temp na ok 30-35 st na tzw wyjsciu?
Spala się średnio teraz ok 5-6 m gazu na dzień co i cwu.
Nie wiem czy dobrze myslę, że takie ogrzewanie niskotemperaturowe bedzie lepsze przy podłogówce niz samym kalorferze, tym bardziej, ze pokój płn-wsch.

----------


## CityMatic

> przyszły pokój to ok 19 m2. 
> Kocioł moc cos ok 20  kW (dwufunkcyjny). 
> Cały metraż  z przyszłym pokojem ok 130m.
> Co do tych pompek - to chyba tylko w kotle, z mocą... jest ustawiona temp na ok 30-35 st na tzw wyjsciu?
> Spala się średnio teraz ok 5-6 m gazu na dzień co i cwu.


To jest tylko moje zdanie - na pewno ktoś może mieć odmienne

Proponuję wyrównać różnice poziomów w pomieszczeniu - twardym styropianem, a najlepiej styrodurem = XPS - z zapasem ok 8-10cm na wylewkę w której będą zatopione rurki przyszłego ogrzewania podłogowego.
Połączenie z istniejącą instalacją wykonać tak aby złączenie nie miało kontaktu z materiałem wylewki - cement z upływem czasu bardzo niszczy elementy łączenia i może spowodować nieszczelność. Zabezpieczyć połączenie jak najsolidniej  np. w puszcze - nawet elektrycznej hermetycznej z możliwością ewentualnego otwarcia po wykonaniu całości posadzki(nawet docelowej) niekoniecznie widocznej, ale aby np; poprzez "ostukanie "wiadomo gdzie się znajduje.
Przed pokryciem instalacji wylewką napełnić układ cieczą grzewczą i odpowietrzyć
Rurki rozłożyć w systemie-sposobem z foto natomiast w rozstawie co 15cm.(większy rozstaw - nie wiadomo bo nie liczony? mniejszy niepotrzebny)
Zużycie gazu wskazuje na ocieplony budynek, więc nawet przy ułożeniu paneli, czy desek w przyszłym pokoju powinno to zapewnić komfort cieplny, a ewentualny nadmiar można ograniczyć poprzez regulację zaworem obwodu na rozdzielaczu.
Całą nową posadzkę oddzielić od istniejących ściany pianką dylatacyjną - 5-10mm
Pozdrawiam

----------


## ave!

dziękuję!
wyrównanie podłogi będzie - mamy spory zapas, więc zmieści się jeszcze dodatkowy styropian (zamierzamy połozyć go na terakotę, która jest w byłym garażu), jakąś matę pod rurki i wylewkę - czy zwykłą cementową czy inną  - zobaczymy i podłogę - panele -prawdopodobnie- drewniane. Dylatacji naokoło oczywiście będzie - w srodku przy takim metrażu chyba niepotrzebna.
Samo połąc\enie instalacji wypadnie parę cm nad poziom właściwej podłogi- więc będzie zabezpieczone ew zamaskowane listwą przypodłogową.
pozdrawiam
A.

----------


## gr8

Witajcie,
Wyliczylem rozstawy rurek wg. SDG2.1 i dla mojego budynku wychodzi mi mniej wiecej dla wszystkich pokoi w strefach brzegowych 10cm, w srodkowych 30cm. W przypadku lazienek na calosci 10cm. Temp zasilania 35C, przy czym dla tych wartosci lazienki i tak sa niedogrzane.

Znajomy instalator mowi zeby tych wyliczen raczej nie stosowac i zrobic w calym domu rozstaw 10cm i zasilac instalacje nizsza temperatura. Pojdzie wiecej rury, ale latwiej to potem wysterowac.

Jakie sa Wasze doswiadczenia? Czy moj znajomy instalator ma racje i czy nie bedzie dochodzilo do przegrzewania pomieszczen?
pozdrawiam
gr8

----------


## PeZet

> Witajcie,
> Wyliczylem rozstawy rurek wg. SDG2.1 i dla mojego budynku wychodzi mi mniej wiecej dla wszystkich pokoi w strefach brzegowych 10cm, w srodkowych 30cm. W przypadku lazienek na calosci 10cm. Temp zasilania 35C, przy czym dla tych wartosci lazienki i tak sa niedogrzane.
> 
> Znajomy instalator mowi zeby tych wyliczen raczej nie stosowac i zrobic w calym domu rozstaw 10cm i zasilac instalacje nizsza temperatura. Pojdzie wiecej rury, ale latwiej to potem wysterowac.
> 
> Jakie sa Wasze doswiadczenia? Czy moj znajomy instalator ma racje i czy nie bedzie dochodzilo do przegrzewania pomieszczen?
> pozdrawiam
> gr8


Do tego miejsca przebrnąłem przez cały wątek i zrobiłem podsumowanie:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5980268

A moje doświadczenia są takie, że mam rozstawy od 15 do 25cm i temp zasilania 35-38st.
10cm rozstaw ma sens TYLKO jeśli zdecydujesz się ogrzewać dom pompą ciepła.
Moim zdaniem Twój instalator powtarza schematy innych instalatorów, ale tak de facto nie wie o czym mówi.
W moim dzienniku znajdziesz szczegóły całej "batalii" podłogówkowej w okolicach czerwca i lipca 2013 i rok wcześniej. - grzeję kominkiem z płaszczem
U Piczmana w dzienniku znajdziesz. - grzeje kotłem na węgiel
U adiqqa - w dzienniku na forum budujemydom - on dał 10cm i ma pompę ciepła.

Policzyłeś rozstawy, przyjąłeś temp zasilania i tego trzymaj się.
Liczyłem dziesiątki razy, w końcu zastosowałem się do wyliczeń - z małą poprawką na łuki (w sumie może "zniknąć" na nich kilkanaście metrów w stosunku do wyliczeń)

----------


## pawko_

Nie będzie dochodziło do przegrzewania pomieszczeń. Jeśli masz sterownik z siłownikiem na zaworze 4D to Ty decydujesz o temp. wody zasilania podłogówki. Jeśli planujesz ogrzewanie pompą to lepiej rób rozstaw co 10 cm. Wszystko zależy od ocieplenia domu, (przy takim rozstawie 10cm) możesz zasilać podłogówkę od 27-32oC w największe mrozy.

----------


## plusfoto

Jak zrobi w pokojach po 10 to jaki rozstaw ma zastosować w łazience skoro już teraz ma niedogrzaną? A zrobienie teraz wszędzie po 10 po to aby później dławić na rotametrach to jaki ma sens? Ale kto bogatemu zabroni - można przecież wszystko. Zamiast x rurki dać 2*x dołożyć do tego automaty do sterowania każdą pętlą zawory 3,4,5D i.t.d. I nagle się okazuje że podłogówka zamiast kosztować 5K w materiałach kosztuje 10.

----------


## Liwko

Ja mam wszędzie co 15 a w łazienkach co 10cm. Działa to dobrze. Ale żeby działało to bardzo dobrze należy zrobić projekt.

----------


## gr8

Argument z pompa ciepla cieżko podważyc, może za jakiś czas będzie się opłacało ją zastosować a wtedy podłogówka będzie juz przystosowana i tu widze ze 10cm warto robic.
Przy niskiej temp zasilania mam jednak niedogrzana lazienke, tu planowalem i tak dac grzejniki scienne, musialbym jeszcze policzyc czy taki grzejnik cokolwiek zmieni. 
Z tego jak ja to rozumiem (a sie na tym nie znam, wiec prosze o korektę) to widze to tak:
rozstaw 10 cm to droższa inwestycja bo wyjdzie wiecej rury, do tego trzeba kupic cos co bedzie dławić przepływy,
z drugiej strony mozna pracowac przy niższej temperaturze zasilania co przeklada sie na oszczedności na gazie (w moim przypadku)
??

----------


## Liwko

Ale pamiętaj, że w mniejszych pomieszczeniach jakimi są zazwyczaj łazienki, powinieneś zagęścić bardziej rurki żeby osiągnąć wyższą temperaturę. A zagęścić bardziej niż co 10cm już się po prostu nie da.  Licz łazienki co 10, a pozostałe przynajmniej co 15. A najlepiej zrób projekt, wcale tak dużo nie kosztuje.

----------


## fenix2

> Argument z pompa ciepla cieżko podważyc, może za jakiś czas będzie się opłacało ją zastosować a wtedy podłogówka będzie juz przystosowana i tu widze ze 10cm warto robic.
> Przy niskiej temp zasilania mam jednak niedogrzana lazienke, tu planowalem i tak dac grzejniki scienne, musialbym jeszcze policzyc czy taki grzejnik cokolwiek zmieni. 
> Z tego jak ja to rozumiem (a sie na tym nie znam, wiec prosze o korektę) to widze to tak:
> rozstaw 10 cm to droższa inwestycja bo wyjdzie wiecej rury, do tego trzeba kupic cos co bedzie dławić przepływy,
> z drugiej strony mozna pracowac przy niższej temperaturze zasilania co przeklada sie na oszczedności na gazie (w moim przypadku)
> ??


W łazienkach daj co 10 w pozostałych pomieszczeniach możesz zrobić strefę brzegową z rozstawem co 10cm a rzeszę 15cm.

----------


## PeZet

*gr8*,
Przeczytaj wątek, to będziesz wiedział co o tym sądzą wykonawcy i użytkownicy. 
Podałem Ci szybkie podsumowanie.
Wszyscy odpowiadamy w jednym duchu, a Ty dalej swoje...  :smile: 
Pytasz o opinie i wnioski z naszych doświadczeń czy chcesz błogosławieństwa?
Rób jak chcesz.

----------


## PeZet

Fenix,
Nie sztuka wybudować dom. 
Sztuka wybudować go i się nie rozwieść.  :big grin:

----------


## fenix2

> Fenix,
> Nie sztuka wybudować dom. 
> Sztuka wybudować go i się nie rozwieść.


Ha ha! Co racja to racja.  :wink:

----------


## fotohobby

> Z tego jak ja to rozumiem (a sie na tym nie znam, wiec prosze o korektę) to widze to tak:
> rozstaw 10 cm to droższa inwestycja bo wyjdzie wiecej rury, do tego trzeba kupic cos co bedzie dławić przepływy,
> z drugiej strony mozna pracowac przy niższej temperaturze zasilania co przeklada sie na oszczedności na gazie (w moim przypadku)
> ??


No to policz sobie te oszczednosci na na gazie versus większe nakłady inwestycyjne i większe zużycie prądu na przepchanie wody przez te dodatkowe metry rur.
U mnie najsłabszym ogniwem jest łazienka - przy temp wewnętrzen 24°C , zewnętrznej -20°C, oraz rozstawie 10cm wymaga temp zasilania 40°C.
Inne pomieszczenia mają rostaw rur  20cm z zagęszczeniem do 15cm pod scianami zewnętrznymi i przy założonych temperaturach 21° i tak  będzie występował ok. 20% nadmiar mocy.

----------


## gr8

a zebyscie wiedzieli, siedze przed kompem, czytam o tej podlogowce ze juz mi sie chce zygac a zonka tylko ze siedze przed kompem i jej nie pomagam  :bash: 
PeZet, to podsumowanie to naprawde swietna robota, cos takiego powinno istniec w kazdym watku, sporo sie dowiedzialem np o tej siatce.
To jeszcze Was zapytam odnośnie projektu, czy to co zrobilem sam przy pomocy SDG2.1 wystarczy jako projekt czy nalezy zamowic u projektanta w OZC?

----------


## plusfoto

Jak jesteś pewien że wszystkie dane wprowadziłeś prawidłowo - to czemu nie.

----------


## gr8

fotohobby, jaka masz temperature zasilania przy temperaturach zewnetrznych 0oC, bo te -20 to jest raptem kilkanascie dni w roku?

----------


## pawko_

> No to policz sobie te oszczednosci na na gazie versus większe nakłady inwestycyjne i większe zużycie prądu na przepchanie wody przez te dodatkowe metry rur.
> U mnie najsłabszym ogniwem jest łazienka - przy temp wewnętrzen 24°C , zewnętrznej -20°C, oraz rozstawie 10cm wymaga temp zasilania 40°C.
> Inne pomieszczenia mają rostaw rur  20cm z zagęszczeniem do 15cm pod scianami zewnętrznymi i przy założonych temperaturach 21° i tak  będzie występował ok. 20% nadmiar mocy.


Dlatego warto mieć sterowniki w pokojach i siłowniki w rozdzielaczu i nie będzie problemu z przegrzewaniem pomieszczeń.

----------


## plusfoto

I czemu one mają służyć przy bezwładności podłogówki? A nie daj boże jeszcze jak grzejesz PC a nie gazem i chcesz wykorzystać II taryfę. Nie mówiąc już o kosztach inwestycyjnych.

----------


## fenix2

Podłogówka ciężko sterować.

----------


## uris

> fotohobby, jaka masz temperature zasilania przy temperaturach zewnetrznych 0oC, bo te -20 to jest raptem kilkanascie dni w roku?


Kupujesz rurę vavin i gniesz na maxa ,ja kazałem w łazience zagęścić ile się da ,nie mam zdjęcia ale było bardzo blisko siebie . Teraz kocioł kondensacyjny to trochę jak pompa ciepła im niżej tym lepiej a i w tedy oszczędniej różnica w zasilaniu 2*C to już ze 2m3 na dobę policz sobie razy ilość dni w sezonie i wyjdzie nie mała kwota  to to co wydasz na te rurki to ci się w rok zwróci .Pamiętaj im niższa KG tym kocioł mniej spala bo ma niższą temp zasilania ,na swoich 156m2 mam 1200mb rurki a kupiłem 1400mb to sobie policz jaki mam rozstaw .200m już za bardzo nie dałem upchnąć i trochę ilość pętli mnie ograniczała chciałem 13 a wyszło 12 . Przy -15 miałem zasilanie coś koło 36*C   kocioł 109% osiąga przy powrocie max 40*C  a jak wiadomo powrót od zasilania jest mniejszy o jakieś 3*C   czyli z 36 robi się 33 to do 40 jeszcze daleko .Mierzyłem różnice  temperatur na rotometrach 
 1l/m a 2,5l/m  różnica na powrocie +1*C  o tyle wraca cieplejsza woda masz zysk 1*C  na ogrzewaniu a to dużo . 
Dzisiejsze kotły kondensacyjne są bardzo precyzyjne w podawaniu gazu wystarczy drobna zmiana a spalanie idzie w gorę lub w dół ,moje zdanie jest takie kładź rurki ile się da przy dobrze ustawionym kotle i całym systemie w życiu ci nie grozi przegrzanie domu no chyba że z KG już niżej nie zejdziesz hahaha to w tedy możliwe .

----------


## fotohobby

> Dlatego warto mieć sterowniki w pokojach i siłowniki w rozdzielaczu i nie będzie problemu z przegrzewaniem pomieszczeń.



Ale gdzie ma być niby problem ?
To, ze grzejnik podlogowy ma zapas mocy 25% nie oznacza przecież, że przegrzewa pomieszczenie....

----------


## Liwko

> Dlatego warto mieć sterowniki w pokojach i siłowniki w rozdzielaczu i nie będzie problemu z przegrzewaniem pomieszczeń.


Dodać do tego jeszcze tylko sterowanie przez NASA  :big lol:

----------


## fotohobby

> Kupujesz rurę vavin i gniesz na maxa ,ja kazałem w łazience zagęścić ile się da ,nie mam zdjęcia ale było bardzo blisko siebie . Teraz kocioł kondensacyjny to trochę jak pompa ciepła im niżej tym lepiej a i w tedy oszczędniej różnica w zasilaniu 2*C to już ze 2m3 na dobę policz sobie razy ilość dni w sezonie i wyjdzie nie mała kwota  to to co wydasz na te rurki to ci się w rok zwróci .


A  np kan nie nie da "giąć na maksa" ?
Jaka jest róznica sprawnosci kotła zasilajacego instalację 35°C, a 33°C ?

----------


## r19

> różnica w zasilaniu 2*C to już ze 2m3


Według Twojej teorii to chyba powinienem mieć spalanie bliskie zeru  :smile: 
Przy -15 miałem zasilanie 31 stopni.
Rozstaw rurek zrobiłem co 10 cm i na dzień dzisiejszy uważam to za błąd. Przy wspomnianej temperaturze zasilania na parterze utrzymuję 22-22.5 stopnia przy niemal całkowicie skręconych rotametrach. Efektem tego jest prawie wiecznie "zimna" podłoga, co nie jest szczególnie komfortowe.

----------


## gr8

czy przy 30cm rozstawu nie ma niebezieczenstwia, że będę odczuwał różnicę temperatur na podłodze?

----------


## Liwko

> czy przy 30cm rozstawu nie ma niebezieczenstwia, że będę odczuwał różnicę temperatur na podłodze?


W duże mrozy wyczujesz. Ale i przy 20cm wyczujesz.

----------


## uris

> A np kan nie nie da "giąć na maksa" ?
> Jaka jest róznica sprawnosci kotła zasilajacego instalację 35°C, a 33°C ?


Vavin jest troszkę lepszą rurka stwierdzone przez mojego hydraulika który pracuje wyłącznie na kanie.
Żadnej różnicy nie ma .




> bardzo odważna teza ale trochę zbyt optymistyczna, nawet VC 146/5-5 3,3-14,9 kW by takim założeniom nie sprostał a co dopiero twój mocno przewymiarowany 4,2-21,2 kW, moim zdaniem coś źle odczytałeś z gazomierza, albo chodziło ci o temperaturę wewnętrzną domku a nie zasilanie podłogówki
> 
> PS średnie spalanie na dobę 7,1m3 to moc prawie 3KW po co więc ktoś ci zamontował 7 razy więcej ??


Panowie maksymalna moc kotła w ogóle nie ma znaczenia kocioł może mieć 100KW i co z tego jak kocioł pracuje  około 90% na mocy minimalnej ( pisze tu o podłogówce ) i ona jest najważniejsza . Zgadza się kocioł ma troszkę za duża moc minimalna to jest 4,7KW  max 24KW  mogę sobie go skręcić na 10KW max i co to mi da ? ano nic .




> PS średnie spalanie na dobę 7,1m3 to moc prawie 3KW po co więc ktoś ci zamontował 7 razy więcej ??


24KW jest potrzebne wyłącznie na grzanie wody  zasobnik 115L  od temperatury 30*C grzeje w 10min do 50*C  




Co miałem odczytać źle , mam nówka funkiel licznik gazowy pierwszy sezon grzeje nie idzie się pomylić z odczytem  ,takie mi średnie spalanie wychodzi .






> Według Twojej teorii to chyba powinienem mieć spalanie bliskie zeru
> Przy -15 miałem zasilanie 31 stopni.
> Rozstaw rurek zrobiłem co 10 cm i na dzień dzisiejszy uważam to za błąd. Przy wspomnianej temperaturze zasilania na parterze utrzymuję 22-22.5 stopnia przy niemal całkowicie skręconych rotametrach. Efektem tego jest prawie wiecznie "zimna" podłoga, co nie jest szczególnie komfortowe.


Zauważyłem tą prawidłowość przy temperaturach na zewnątrz rzędu +6/8*C   przy mrozach takiej oszczędności nie widziałem .Druga sprawa to że przy większych mrozach spalanie nie idzie proporcjonalnie do minusowych temperatur . 
Ja mam rurki gęsto co 10cm wylewki mam 7,5cm   i przy -15 co było ostatnio to temp zasilania miałem około 34-36*C na pewno nie więcej .

----------


## fotohobby

Jezeli spalasz dajmy na to 10m3 gazu przy optymalnej sprawności, a przy temperaturze zasilania wiekszej o pare stopni C 12m, to znaczy, ze wtedy kocioł pracuje na sprawnosci poniżej 80%, co jest absurdem.
Nie ma szans, by koszt dodatkowych metrów rur zwrócil sie po pierwszym roku grzania...

----------


## uris

Policzyłem u siebie że w obiegu mam około 150l wody 1200mb rurki  podtrzymanie temperatury w 150l czy załóżmy 130L to już chyba wielkiej różnicy nie ma  .Druga sprawa to  kocioł który kondensuje z 109%  to taki który na powrocie ma max 40*C   tyle jest  w instrukcji i ogólnie w informacjach o kondensacji kotłów , oczywiście to jest teoria jak jest w praktyce to inna historia . Wiem że jak mi serwisant ustawił na szytywno temp. zasilania na 40*C to z wydruku miałem sprawność 107%  czyli zakładam że jeżeli teraz kocioł pracował z max temp 36*C a średnio 31*C to uzyskuje 109% sprawności a na pewno 107% .

----------


## plusfoto

> Ja mam rurki gęsto co 10cm wylewki mam 7,5cm   i przy -15 co było ostatnio to temp zasilania miałem około 34-36*C na pewno nie więcej .


Mam obliczony rozstaw w salonie na 30cm a zasilanie przy -20 na 37 więc po ciula mam pchać co 10?  Przy -15 pewnie zasilanie będzie na poziomie 33. W łazienkach rozstaw co 10 a w innych pomieszczeniach 20 do 30. I bez żadnych elektrozaworów i innych dupereli ma być w pomieszczeniach 20-22 st a łazienki 24.

----------


## uris

> Mam obliczony rozstaw w salonie na 30cm a zasilanie przy -20 na 37 więc po ciula mam pchać co 10?  Przy -15 pewnie zasilanie będzie na poziomie 33. W łazienkach rozstaw co 10 a w innych pomieszczeniach 20 do 30. I bez żadnych elektrozaworów i innych dupereli ma być w pomieszczeniach 20-22 st a łazienki 24.


Piszesz że masz obliczone czyli rozumiem że jeszcze tego nie masz ? i wierzysz w obliczenia twój wybór .  Nie wiem czy wiesz ale na sterowaniu pogodowym temperaturę zasilania wytycza KG i temperatura zadana to jeżeli ja mam zadaną 23*C i krzywą 0,25  ( najniższa 0.20 ) to  chyba nie sądzisz że kocioł wie ile mam rurki w podłodze ?  a daje sobie rade i ogrzewa dom na tej że KG 0,25 .Biorąc pod uwagę że to jest pierwszy sezon grzania możliwe że KG w następnym sezonie będzie 0.20 .
Nie neguję że przy -20*C możesz mieć zadana 37*C  tylko musisz wiedzieć to że tak jak spalanie gazu nie idzie proporcjonalnie do minusowych temperatur tak i zasilanie C.O.  też nie idzie proporcjonalnie .Prosty przykład +6*C zasilanie około 30*C     różnica pomiędzy +6 a -20 chyba jest oczywista przecież to wszystko wynika z KG nie trzeba tu nic udowadniać  innych cudów nie ma  przy KG  0.20 i temperaturze +6*C będziesz miał zasilanie 28*C   dlatego pisałem że mała różnica temperatur w zasilaniu potrafi przełożyć się skutecznie na większe spalanie gazu .

----------


## fotohobby

> Wiem że jak mi serwisant ustawił na szytywno temp. zasilania na 40*C to z wydruku miałem sprawność 107%  czyli zakładam że jeżeli teraz kocioł pracował z max temp 36*C a średnio 31*C to uzyskuje 109% sprawności a na pewno 107% .


I ta różnica 109 a 107% daje niby oszczędność 2m3 gazu na dobe ?  :smile:

----------


## asolt

> Piszesz że masz obliczone czyli rozumiem że jeszcze tego nie masz ? i wierzysz w obliczenia twój wybór .


Nie ma powodu aby w nie nie wierzyć, to moje obliczenia wykonane na podstawie obliczen ozc (moich obliczen). Jako ze wykonuje instalacje na podstawie swoich obliczen mam mozliwośc sprawdzenia ich poprawnosci w praktyce i nie miałem jeszcze przypadku aby tej zgodnosci nie było. Wiare moze zostawmy na boku, praktyka inzynierska nie opiera sie na wierze, a na rzetelnych i dokładnych obliczeniach, tylko tyle i az tyle.

----------


## uris

> I ta różnica 109 a 107% daje niby oszczędność 2m3 gazu na dobe ?


Możesz konkretnie zacytować gdzie ja napisałem że 109% a 107% sprawności to 2m3gazu  :big lol:  
Przeczytaj jeszcze raz moje wypowiedzi to może dojrzysz  o co kaman.

----------


## jaremy

u mnie obliczenia asolta się sprawdzają

P.S. a podpowiedzcie mi czy podłogówkę lepiej skrecać na rotametrach (górna belka zasilająca) czy na dolnej belce (powrocie). A może nie ma to znaczeni?

----------


## asolt

> u mnie obliczenia asolta się sprawdzają
> 
> P.S. a podpowiedzcie mi czy podłogówkę lepiej skrecać na rotametrach (górna belka zasilająca) czy na dolnej belce (powrocie). A może nie ma to znaczeni?


Nie ma znaczenia

----------


## fotohobby

> Możesz konkretnie zacytować gdzie ja napisałem że 109% a 107% sprawności to 2m3gazu  
> Przeczytaj jeszcze raz moje wypowiedzi to może dojrzysz  o co kaman.


Napisałeś, że więcej metrow rury, to mniejsza temperatura zasilania, mniejsza temperatura zasilania to wieksza sprawność (póki co wszystko sie zgadza) i że to daje oszczędność 2m3 gazu na dobę, więc koszt rur zwroci się po roku (co już jest bzdurą).




> różnica w zasilaniu 2*C to już ze 2m3 na dobę policz sobie razy ilość dni w sezonie i wyjdzie nie mała kwota to to co wydasz na te rurki to ci się w rok zwróci

----------


## uris

[QUOTE]=fotohobby;6375512]Napisałeś, że więcej metrow rury, to mniejsza temperatura zasilania, mniejsza temperatura zasilania to wieksza sprawność (póki co wszystko sie zgadza) i że to daje oszczędność 2m3 gazu na dobę, więc koszt rur zwroci się po roku (co już jest bzdurą).[/QUOTE

To jest tylko twój wniosek z moich wypowiedzi , ja napisałem że przy plusowych temperaturach na zewnątrz rzędu +6/8*C  obniżenie temperatury zasilania o 2 *C skutkuje mniejszym zużyciem gazu co potwierdziłem ostatnio na własnej skórze . Jeżeli  ty nie widzisz związku temperatury zasilania z zużyciem gazu to sorry  twój problem .Poruszamy się w tak wąskim przedziale  temperatur zasilania np +/-7*C   przy rozbieżności temperatur zewnętrznych rzędu np  +6*C i -15*C   no to chyba logiczne jest że jeżeli obniżę temperaturę aż o 2*C to odbije się to na spalaniu .Ja sobie zdaje sprawę że twój system CO jest inaczej zbudowany i nie wyobrażasz sobie tego o czym tu pisze .Uparłeś się na tą sprawność i próbujesz coś udowodnić, każdy kto ma tylko ogrzewanie podłogowe i niską KG jego kocioł pracuje z najwyższą sprawnością tak mówią wszystkie znane mi źródła .


Dałem gęsto rury bo to nigdy nie zaszkodzi w przeciwieństwie  do mniejszej ilości rur może zaszkodzić  właśnie tym że zamiast niskiej temperatury będziesz zmuszony podnieść KG  co się przekłada na $$

----------


## uris

> Mam obliczony rozstaw w salonie na 30cm a zasilanie przy -20 na 37 więc po ciula mam pchać co 10?  Przy -15 pewnie zasilanie będzie na poziomie 33. W łazienkach rozstaw co 10 a w innych pomieszczeniach 20 do 30. I bez żadnych elektrozaworów i innych dupereli ma być w pomieszczeniach 20-22 st a łazienki 24.


Nie napisałeś najważniejszej rzeczy dla jakiej temp. zadanej .

----------


## gr8

10 cm na calym domu i zasilanie mozliwie najniższa temperatura, jak dla mnie generuje problem niedogrzania lazienek. Ta teza powstała na podstawie SDG2.1, ktore podobno liczy przy -15 na zewnatrz. Co wtedy, wyjechac z podlogówka na sciane, dodac grzejnik?

----------


## Liwko

> 10 cm na calym domu i zasilanie mozliwie najniższa temperatura, jak dla mnie generuje problem niedogrzania lazienek. Ta teza powstała na podstawie SDG2.1, ktore podobno liczy przy -15 na zewnatrz. Co wtedy, wyjechac z podlogówka na sciane, dodac grzejnik?


Nie mam pojęcia dlaczego chcesz robić wszędzie co 10cm. Tam gdzie chcesz cieplej zrób gęściej, tam gdzie chłodniej zrób rzadziej, a najlepiej daj komuś do zrobienia projektu.

----------


## asolt

> Nie mam pojęcia dlaczego chcesz robić wszędzie co 10cm. .


Prawdopodobnie dlatego ze chce płacić wiecej za materiał (rura, rozdzielacze, robocizna), zastosować mocniejszą (bardziej energozerną pompę obiegową) oraz chce miec wiecej kłopotu z regulacją hydrauliczną. Któż bogatemu zabroni.

----------


## gr8

:Smile:  nie dlatego
chce miec rzeczowe argumenty, zeby nie robic tych 10cm po calosci, tak jak proponuje mi to moj instalator. Tak na dobra sprawe te argumenty sa bardzie dla mnie niz dla niego. Mam zamiar zrobic troche inaczej niz wynika to z SDG:

salon 20, przy oknach tarasowych 10 
kuchnia i jadalnia, 15 przy oknach tarasowych 10 
lazienki 10
pokoje na gorze (jakies tam drewno do podlogowki na podlodze) 15

w przypadku projektu w SDG w salonie, kuchni i pokojach bylo 30 cm.

----------


## fotohobby

[QUOTE=uris;6375578]


> =fotohobby;6375512]Jeżeli  ty nie widzisz związku temperatury zasilania z zużyciem gazu to sorry  twój problem .


Ależ oczywiście, że widzę.
Tylko, źe twierdzenie, źe dwa stopnie roznicy na zasilaniu to dwa metry sześcienne oszczedności ociera sie o smieszność i wprowadza w błąd tych, którzy doipero planuja swój system.
Piszesz, że niska KG to najwyzsza sprawnośc kotła i jest to prawdą, tylko , ze nie na tyle, aby oszczedzic dwa metry gazu.
Cos tam sobie pomierzyłeś, ale chyba źle zinterpretowałeś wyniki. Moze warunki pomiarów były inne ?
Nie wiem, wiem tylko, ze pisanie, ze kilkaset metrów rurki więce zwróci się w rok, jest bzdurą.

----------


## fotohobby

> 10 cm na calym domu i zasilanie mozliwie najniższa temperatura, jak dla mnie generuje problem niedogrzania lazienek. Ta teza powstała na podstawie SDG2.1, ktore podobno liczy przy -15 na zewnatrz. Co wtedy, wyjechac z podlogówka na sciane, dodac grzejnik?


SDG2.1 liczy dla tylu, jaka strefe klimatyczną ustalisz.
Dla jakiej temperatury zasilania masz problem z niedogrzaniem łazienek ?

----------


## gr8

> SDG2.1 liczy dla tylu, jaka strefe klimatyczną ustalisz.
> Sla jakiej temperatury zasilania masz problem z niedogrzaniem łazienek ?


dla 35, rozwiazalem dodajac grzejnik nascienny, strefa klimatyczna III (poludnie Wwy)

----------


## asolt

> nie dlatego
> chce miec rzeczowe argumenty, zeby nie robic tych 10cm po calosci, tak jak proponuje mi to moj instalator. Tak na dobra sprawe te argumenty sa bardzie dla mnie niz dla niego. Mam zamiar zrobic troche inaczej niz wynika to z SDG:
> 
> salon 20, przy oknach tarasowych 10 
> kuchnia i jadalnia, 15 przy oknach tarasowych 10 
> lazienki 10
> pokoje na gorze (jakies tam drewno do podlogowki na podlodze) 15
> 
> w przypadku projektu w SDG w salonie, kuchni i pokojach bylo 30 cm.


Rzeczowe argumenty to :
1) rzetelne i dokładne ozc wraz ze stratami poszczególnych pomieszczeń
2) rzetelne i dokładne obliczenia grzejników podłogówych dla kazdego pomieszczenia z osobna, uzględniające :
a) temperaturę pomieszczenia
b) powierzchnie grzejnika podłogowego
c) rodzaj pokrycia (gres, panel, parkiet itp.)
d) grubość wylewki
e) rozstaw (max 30 cm)
f) maksymalną długośc pętli (max 100 m)
g) rodzaj podłogi (na gruncie, strop miedzykondygnacyjny itd.)
h) najniższą mozliwą temperaturę zasilania

W przypadku zastosowania okien o niskim wsp. U nie jest konieczne stosowanie stref brzegowych.

----------


## fotohobby

> dla 35, rozwiazalem dodajac grzejnik nascienny, strefa klimatyczna III (poludnie Wwy)


No to liczy dla -20
Co więc co zrobisz, jak przyjdzie - 20 i będziesz miał niedogrzaną łazienkę ?

----------


## gr8

*aslolt*, nie kumam co chciales powiedziec, te parametry, ktore podales sa w SDG, po co mam sie uczyc OZC, ktore zrobi to samo?

*fotohobby*, no wlasnie nie wiem, moze jeszcze bardziej zagęszcze rurki w lazienkach? inna opcja to podniesc temp na piecu.

----------


## asolt

> dla 35, rozwiazalem dodajac grzejnik nascienny, strefa klimatyczna III (poludnie Wwy)


Oczywiście przeliczyłes ten grzejnik dla temp zasilania podłogówki i dT?

----------


## asolt

> *aslolt*, nie kumam co chciales powiedziec, te parametry, ktore podales sa w SDG, po co mam sie uczyc OZC, ktore zrobi to samo?
> 
> *fotohobby*, no wlasnie nie wiem, moze jeszcze bardziej zagęszcze rurki w lazienkach? inna opcja to podniesc temp na piecu.


SGD nie przelicza strat dokładnie a jedynie w sposób uproszczony dla poszczególnych pomieszczeń, to wykonuję sie w audytorze ozc  lub innych programach lub ręcznie (dla masochistów)

----------


## fotohobby

> *aslolt*, nie kumam co chciales powiedziec, te parametry, ktore podales sa w SDG, po co mam sie uczyc OZC, ktore zrobi to samo?
> 
> *fotohobby*, no wlasnie nie wiem, moze jeszcze bardziej zagęszcze rurki w lazienkach? *inna opcja to podniesc temp na piecu.*


No właśnie :smile: 

Dla tych kilku dni, występujących co co parę lat, bedziesz pakował w podłogę kolejne metry rur, płacił przez cały sezon grzewczy większe rachunki za energię elektryczna ?
Po prostu kocioł na zasilanie podłogówki poda 38-40C i tyle....

----------


## gr8

> Oczywiście przeliczyłes ten grzejnik dla temp zasilania podłogówki i dT?


dobre pytanie!  :Smile:  NIE! niestety w tym programie sie tak nie da, wybralem najnizsza jaka sie dalo (chyba 45C)

----------


## asolt

> dobre pytanie!  NIE! niestety w tym programie sie tak nie da, wybralem najnizsza jaka sie dalo (chyba 45C)


I tu jest odpowiedz na pytanie po co sie uczyc ozc, po pierwsze SDG oblicza straty z duzym marginesem błedu (bo brakuje danych), to samo dotyczy obliczen grzejnika podłogowego (powód ten sam j.w.) po trzecie nie umozliwia przeliczen mocy dla róznych parametrów grzejnika.
Zsumowanie błedów powoduje ze obliczenia stają sie tylko szacunkami i to zgrubnymi

----------


## gr8

> właśnie samodzielnie rozwiązałeś swój problem, bo przy temperaturach  zewnętrznych +6 łazienka będzie dogrzana, a gdy przyjdą wielkie  styczniowe mrozy to sobie na parę dni podniesiesz temperaturę zasilania  podłogówki na +40 albo nawet na +45, co zapewni ci taki ukrop w łazience  że nigdy nawet nie spojrzysz na grzejnik łazienkowy


bede mogl tak zrobic o ile bede mial sterowania temp w kazdym pomieszczeniu, bo jesli nie to ukrop w lazience spowoduje piekło w innym pomiesczeniu. Innymi slowy narzuca to wieksze koszty inwestycyjne.

----------


## fotohobby

> bede mogl tak zrobic o ile bede mial sterowania temp w kazdym pomieszczeniu, bo jesli nie to ukrop w lazience spowoduje piekło w innym pomiesczeniu. Innymi slowy narzuca to wieksze koszty inwestycyjne.


W zadnym wypadku..
Przecież temperaturę w pomieszczeniach regulujesz rotametrami (raz, do uzyskania pożądanych temperatur) i poźniej zmiana  temperatury zasilania nie powoduje zmian temperatury wewnętrznej w pokojach, b0 ich straty też rosną, kiedy na zewnątrz robi chłodniej.
Jak sobie ustawisz przy temperaturze zawnetrznej np 6°C i zasilaniu 32°C, stabilne 24C w łazience i 21°C w salonie, to przy -20°C i temperaturze zasilania np 42°C będziesz miał nadal takie same temperatury w pomieszczeniach.

----------


## uris

> nie ma takiej opcji dla kotłów gazowych kondensacyjnych, zauważalny wzrost sprawności spalania to różnica między +70 a +40, czyli taki zakres temperatur który podłogówka nigdy nie uświadczy


Szczerze powiem nie wiem co to jest " wzrost sprawności spalania " pierwsze słyszę o takim pojęciu .
Z twojej wypowiedzi wnioskuję że w różnicy temperatur zasilania np 30*C a 37*C mam się nie spodziewać wzrostu spalania gazu ? dobrze rozumiem ?




> PS między sprawnością 107% a 109% jest dla twojego przypadku różnica w średnim spalaniu 7,1m3 lub 7,2m3 czyli 0,1m3
> ja osobiście obstawiam że kręcąc KG zaobserwowałeś zjawisko ładowania akumulacyjnego posadzek ścian i sufitów, bo to może dać różnicę 2m3/dobę, i zinterpretowałeś to na opak


Ja nigdzie nie napisałem że z różnicy 107% a 109% mam jakieś oszczędności a już na pewno nie  2m3 gazu  , to jest wyłącznie twoja interpretacja  moich wypowiedzi . To jaki manewr zrobiłem żeby zaoszczędzić trochę gazu w tym wątku w ogóle nie opisywałem ,badam tą sprawę już któryś dzień z rzędu i jak na razie moje wyniki są na plus czyli kocioł spala mniej gazu od 1-2m3 na dobę zachowując stała temp. w domu . W tym momencie temp.  na zewnątrz są bardzo podobne to też jest to w miarę miarodajne .





> ktoś ci naopowiadał jakiś bzdur, najlepszy dowód to kociołek o mocy minimalnej 4,2KW do domku który robi średnio 3KW


Nie wiem o jakich bzdurach piszesz ,możesz bardziej konkretnie .

----------


## fotohobby

> Ja nigdzie nie napisałem że z różnicy 107% a 109% mam jakieś oszczędności a już na pewno nie  2m3 gazu  , to jest wyłącznie twoja interpretacja  moich wypowiedzi . To jaki manewr zrobiłem żeby zaoszczędzić trochę gazu w tym wątku w ogóle nie opisywałem ,badam tą sprawę już któryś dzień z rzędu i jak na razie moje wyniki są na plus czyli kocioł spala mniej gazu od 1-2m3 na dobę zachowując stała temp. w domu . W tym momencie temp.  na zewnątrz są bardzo podobne to też jest to w miarę miarodajne .
> 
> .


Napisałeś, że spadek temperatury zasilania o 2°C to oszczedność rzędu 2m3 gazu.
Wiemy, ze sprawnośc kotła praktycznie nie zmienia się przy takiej znikomej różnicy w temp zasilania.
Jeśli warunki zewnętrzne i wewnetrzne sa stałe, to nie zmienia się również zapotrzebowanie domu na cieplo.

To powiedz nam, co wcześniej działo się z tymi 2m3 gazu i co sprawilo, ze teraz są one Twojemu domu juz niepotrzebne ?

----------


## uris

Może się to wydać śmieszne ale skalibrowałem czujnik pogodowy ,obniżał mi temp. o 1,5*C ( mówiąc prościej pokazywał że jest zimniej niż jest ).
Ta operacja spowodowała niższą temp. zasilania i mniejsze zużycie gazu co potwierdzam od kilku dni .Nie wiem jak to wpłynie przy minusowych temp ale to dopiero się okaże  gdy takie nadejdą .

KG mam 0,25 i na takiej działa próbowałem 0,20 ale niestety nie zdaje egzaminu temp jest o 1*C niższa od zadanej.

----------


## uris

> w pełni popieram twoje badania, i już teraz jestem ciekaw czy za rok albo dwa lata będziesz nadal uważał że kręcenie KG obniża rachunki za CO do 30%


Nie kręcę KG to twoje stwierdzenie 
KG mam na poziomie 0,25 i na tej wartości utrzymuje mi zadaną temp.
Ustawiałem tez 0,20 ale niestety jak już pisałem temp. zadana była o 1*C mniejsza  ale fakt faktem że w tedy zużycie gazu też miałem mniejsze .

----------


## Liwko

> ...ale niestety jak już pisałem temp. zadana była o 1*C mniejsza  ale fakt faktem że w tedy zużycie gazu też miałem mniejsze .


... o jakieś 5-6%

----------


## uris

> ... o jakieś 5-6%


Z moich pomiarów było to około 1-1,5m3 na dobę tyle mniej spalał przy 0,20KG ,chciałem podkreślić że pomiary robiłem w temp. około -5*C do około +6*C 
w tym przedziale sprawdzam .

Chciałem dodać że większość obliczeń typu jak napisałeś ( obniżenie zadanej temp o 1*C skutkuje oszczędnościami 5-6% ) to prawda z tym że te pomiary dotyczą zadanej temp 20*C 
Trochę inaczej wygląda sytuacja gdy masz zadana temp. 23*C

----------


## Liwko

> Z moich pomiarów było to około 1-1,5m3 na dobę tyle mniej spalał przy 0,20KG ,chciałem podkreślić że pomiary robiłem w temp. około -5*C do około +6*C 
> w tym przedziale sprawdzam .
> 
> Chciałem dodać że większość obliczeń typu jak napisałeś ( obniżenie zadanej temp o 1*C skutkuje oszczędnościami 5-6% ) to prawda z tym że te pomiary dotyczą zadanej temp 20*C 
> Trochę inaczej wygląda sytuacja gdy masz zadana temp. 23*C


Każde podniesienie czy obniżenie temperatury w domu o 1 stopień, skutkuje odpowiednio około 6% wzrostowi lub spadkowi zużycia energii. Nie trzeba do tego dorabiać swojej filozofii, wystarczy poczytać.

----------


## uris

> Z moich pomiarów było to około 1-1,5m3 na dobę tyle mniej spalał przy 0,20KG ,chciałem podkreślić że pomiary robiłem w temp. około -5*C do około +6*C 
> w tym przedziale sprawdzam .
> 
> Chciałem dodać że większość obliczeń typu jak napisałeś ( obniżenie zadanej temp o 1*C skutkuje oszczędnościami 5-6% ) to prawda z tym że te pomiary dotyczą zadanej temp 20*C 
> Trochę inaczej wygląda sytuacja gdy masz zadana temp. 23*C



Miałem na myśli zadana 23* i korygujesz KG z 0.25 na 0.20  to nie to samo co obniżenie czy podwyższenie temp o 1*C

----------


## Liwko

> Miałem na myśli zadana 23* i korygujesz KG z 0.25 na 0.20  to nie to samo co obniżenie czy podwyższenie temp o 1*C


Nie wiem o co ci "kaman". Krzywa grzewcza służy tylko i wyłącznie do korygowania temperatury czynnika w zależności od temperatury zewnętrznej i zapotrzebowaniu domu na ciepło. Im dom słabiej ocieplony tym ta krzywa będzie wyższa i na odwrót, im lepiej tym niższa. To tyle.

----------


## uris

> Nie kręcę KG to twoje stwierdzenie
> KG mam na poziomie 0,25 i na tej wartości utrzymuje mi zadaną temp.
> Ustawiałem tez 0,20 ale niestety jak już pisałem temp. zadana była o 1*C mniejsza ale fakt faktem że w tedy zużycie gazu też miałem mniejsze .


Przeczytaj to ze zrozumieniem a będziesz wiedziała o co kaman.

Napisze w inny sposób , obniżyłem KG z 0.25 na 0.20  przy temp zadanej 23*C  odnotowałem spadek zużycia gazu od 1-1,5m3  ale kocioł nie mógł dobić do zadanej 23*C i w rezultacie była temperatura 22*C   kumasz ?

----------


## Liwko

> Napisze w inny sposób , obniżyłem KG z 0.25 na 0.20  przy temp zadanej 23*C  odnotowałem spadek zużycia gazu od 1-1,5m3  ale kocioł nie mógł dobić do zadanej 23*C i w rezultacie była temperatura 22*C   kumasz ?


Przy jakiej temperaturze zewnętrznej?

----------


## uris

0*c +5*c

----------


## Liwko

> 0*c +5*c


Przy +10 pewnie by dobił do tych 23*, ale przy -10 nie osiągnął byś nawet tych 22*
Ewidentnie krzywa za niska.

----------


## uris

0,20 za niska 0,25 jest OK

----------


## Liwko

> 0,20 za niska 0,25 jest OK


No to w czym problem?

----------


## Adam626

Co sądzicie o wycenie za hydraulikę, CO i kanalizację
powierzchnia ogrzewana podłogówką 240m2 (2 kondygnacje)
3 łazienki
9 kaloryferów (obieg z podmieszaniem)
kocioł Buderus GB162, zasobnik 200l
68 tys netto (robota z materiałami, grzejnikami automatyką kotłem etc - czyli komplet)

----------


## gentoonx

skoro sam sobie zapłacisz - to nie ma problemu  :smile: 

w końcu temat "samemu"

----------


## Liwko

> Co sądzicie o wycenie za hydraulikę, CO i kanalizację
> powierzchnia ogrzewana podłogówką 240m2 (2 kondygnacje)
> 3 łazienki
> 9 kaloryferów (obieg z podmieszaniem)
> kocioł Buderus GB162, zasobnik 200l
> 68 tys netto (robota z materiałami, grzejnikami automatyką kotłem etc - czyli komplet)


buahaha  :big lol:

----------


## _artur_

> Co sądzicie o wycenie za hydraulikę, CO i kanalizację
> powierzchnia ogrzewana podłogówką 240m2 (2 kondygnacje)
> 3 łazienki
> 9 kaloryferów (obieg z podmieszaniem)
> kocioł Buderus GB162, zasobnik 200l
> 68 tys netto (robota z materiałami, grzejnikami automatyką kotłem etc - czyli komplet)


rewelacyjna cena !!!  - zwłaszcza dla tego co to zrobi.. 
kocioł za 7,5 tys. brutto się kupi niech z zaworem, zasobnikiem itp. szpjami 10 będzie.. automatyka do tego to hmm.. powoedzmy że nie jest to fabryka tylko piec i to gazowy więc skomplikowana nie jest.. kaloryfery po 2 stówki około, rurki Kan czy Wawin za taką powierzchnię to jakieś 3-4 tysiące max (ja za rurki na 120m zapłaciłem chyba 1300).. rozdzielacze, skrzynki, zawory itp.. niech będzie 3tys. 
resztę sobie dopowiedz..

----------


## uris

> Co sądzicie o wycenie za hydraulikę, CO i kanalizację
> powierzchnia ogrzewana podłogówką 240m2 (2 kondygnacje)
> 3 łazienki
> 9 kaloryferów (obieg z podmieszaniem)
> kocioł Buderus GB162, zasobnik 200l
> 68 tys netto (robota z materiałami, grzejnikami automatyką kotłem etc - czyli komplet)


Kolego jak to w temacie " jak uniknąć błędów?" nie płać takiej kosmicznej ceny to unikniesz błędu za tą kwotę to by ze 3 takie systemy fachowiec zrobił i nie przesadzam .

----------


## Crisiano

240m2x150zl=36000zl. Tyle kosztuje sama podlogowka jesli robi fachowiec. 
Kociol buderusa z zasobnikiem, automatyka, rura itp 14000zl
hydraulika i kanalizacja 8000-10000zl

To sa ceny wyjsciowe. Moze uda ci sie zbic cene do 50-55tys netto.

a jesli masz taniej to faktycznie "fachowiec", znajomy lub samemu

za 23tys netto jak tu ktos sugeruje to bym nawet nie podejmowal rozmow

----------


## Crisiano

takie ceny sa u mnie w rejonie

----------


## fotohobby

> 240m2x150zl=36000zl. Tyle kosztuje sama podlogowka jesli robi fachowiec.


Piszesz głupoty. 
U mnie koszt podłogówki to 55zł/m2
Rury KAN-Therm, szafka KAN-Therm, rozdzielacz Gorgiel.

Do fachowosci nie mam zastrzeżeń.

Pewnie za 150zł/m2 też bym kogoś znalazł  :smile:

----------


## gentoonx

> Piszesz głupoty. 
> U mnie koszt podłogówki to 55zł/m2
> ...


I za co tu żyć godnie? 

to z innego tematu stwierdzenie

----------


## fotohobby

Widocznie się da. 
Ekipa najwyraźniej ma sporo roboty, firmowy samochód porządny, tudzież narzędzia.
Na zabiedzonych też nie wygladali.

----------


## plusfoto

Już gdzieś pisałem - cały materiał na moją podłogówkę 200m2 to 4,500 zł.

----------


## fotohobby

> Już gdzieś pisałem - cały materiał na moją podłogówkę 200m2 to 4,500 zł.


Bo wystarczy, by samemu zadbać o zakup materiałów przyzwoitej klasy.
Ja też dostałem ofertę na wykonanie kompleksowej instalacji co-wod-kan.
Wyceniona byłą (co jest rzadkością w tego typu ofertach) każda pozycja z robocizny i każda pozycja materiałowa.
I okazało się, że za rurę KAN zapłącę 3,4 zł z 8%VAT (kiedy można ją kupić za 2.50 z 23% VAT, który rok temu można było jeszcze częściowo odliczyć), Junkers Cerapur Smart, który na Allegro można dostać po 3600zł policzony był po 4500zł.
Do tego najfajniejsza pozycja w wycenie - "obsługa inwestycji", 500zł
Na moje pytanie, co konkretnie oznacza ta pozycja otrzymałem odpowiedź, że dowóz pracowników i materiaów na miejsce inwestycji.
Firma mieści się 5km od mojego miejsca zamieszkania.

I jak tu żyć godnie, gentoonx, jak cię instalatorzy tak oskubią....

----------


## gentoonx

to nie jest wina Instalatora, że tak mało zarabiasz  :smile:

----------


## Adam626

Chłopaki, dzięki za opinię. 
Inny hydraulik i inna oferta: 13 tyś za samą robociznę:
240m 2 podłogówki wraz z rozłozeniem styropianu
34 punkty hydrauliczne
3 piony kanalizacyjne
Wyprowadzenie pod 5kaloryferów
Podłączenie kotłowni
Jeden obieg niskotemperaturowy na podłogówke i jeden na 5 kaloryferów (kaloryfery na niskiej temperaturze)
- sterowanie podłogówką przez termostaty w każdym pomieszczeniu i elektronicznie sterowane zawory na rozdzielaczach
Za materiały bede płacił w/g faktur
Co sądzicie o tej cenie?

----------


## uris

> 240m2x150zl=36000zl. Tyle kosztuje sama podlogowka jesli robi fachowiec. 
> Kociol buderusa z zasobnikiem, automatyka, rura itp 14000zl
> hydraulika i kanalizacja 8000-10000zl
> 
> To sa ceny wyjsciowe. Moze uda ci sie zbic cene do 50-55tys netto.
> 
> a jesli masz taniej to faktycznie "fachowiec", znajomy lub samemu
> 
> za 23tys netto jak tu ktos sugeruje to bym nawet nie podejmowal rozmow


Mam prostą instalacje 154m2 podłogówki kocioł z zasobnikiem 7200zl ( vaillant )  dwie pompki C.O + CWU ,rozdzielacz 12 sekcji KAN-term  ,rurka wavin 1200mb ,sprzęgło Vaillant  + cała instalacja CWU  wszystko mnie kosztowało materiał z robota około 24tys ( bez kanalizacji ) dosłownie wszystko palcem się do tego nie dotknąłem .Jak ktoś lubi bulić to jego sprawa , ten co nie ma $ szuka taniej a ten co ma $  idzie na łatwiznę 




> Chłopaki, dzięki za opinię.
> Inny hydraulik i inna oferta: 13 tyś za samą robociznę:
> 240m 2 podłogówki wraz z rozłozeniem styropianu
> 34 punkty hydrauliczne
> 3 piony kanalizacyjne
> Wyprowadzenie pod 5kaloryferów
> Podłączenie kotłowni
> Jeden obieg niskotemperaturowy na podłogówke i jeden na 5 kaloryferów (kaloryfery na niskiej temperaturze)
> - sterowanie podłogówką przez termostaty w każdym pomieszczeniu i elektronicznie sterowane zawory na rozdzielaczach
> ...


Nie ma czegoś takiego jak sterowanie podłogówka !! chyba że rurki zalejesz 2cm betonu to sobie coś tam posterujesz w innym przypadku niska temp zasilania + podłogówka = zaje... bezwładność tyczy się to też kaloryferów przewymiarowanych niczym sobie nie posterujesz chyba że ci nie przeszkadza czekać ze 12h na reakcje podłogówki .

----------


## fotohobby

> to nie jest wina Instalatora, że tak mało zarabiasz



Ja nie narzekam, ale nie ma co sie dac strzyc na "dowóz pracowników" za 500zł  :wink:

----------


## Adam626

ok, ale zaplaciles  24tys, z tego co widzę bez wody i bez kanalizacji i bez grzejników i podłogi 95m2 mniej.

----------


## uris

> ok, ale zaplaciles  24tys, z tego co widzę bez wody i bez kanalizacji i bez grzejników i podłogi 95m2 mniej.



W tej cenie była woda , grzejników nie było bo ich po prostu nie mam 100% podłogowe .kanalizacje sami robiliśmy , podłogi mnie jak by nie patrzeć,  sam koszt robocizny CO+Woda  z tego co pamiętam to około 6500zl dokładnie już nie pamiętam  ale coś koło tego ,twoje 13tys może być całkiem realną cena .

----------


## Liwko

> - sterowanie podłogówką przez termostaty w każdym pomieszczeniu i elektronicznie sterowane zawory na rozdzielaczach


W jakim celu?

----------


## pawko_

Za 160 m2 od podstaw zapłaciłem:
Wod-kan - 1900 zł
Podłogówka na całości plus montaż dwóch rozdzielaczy - 3565 zł
Kotłownia ze sterowaniem, termostaty w pokojach - 1780 zł.

Oczywiście są to koszty robocizny.

----------


## pawko_

Ale sterowanie to jest koszt 2 tyś. zł. U mnie poszło, rzeczywiście w rozstawie 10 cm (1000 metrów rury). Jeśli kiedyś kupię pompkę to mogę zasilać ją niższą temperaturą niż przy rozstawie 20-30 cm. Na pewno nie jest to różnica 20 tys. zł. w materiale. Trochę przejaskrawiłeś temat.

----------


## fotohobby

Jak przy rozstawie co 10cm i 160m2 mogło ci pojść tylko 1000m rury ?

----------


## asolt

> Jak przy rozstawie co 10cm i 160m2 mogło ci pojść tylko 1000m rury ?


To taka alternatywna matematyka

----------


## pawko_

Będąc dokładnym. W garażu 35 m2 rozstaw chyba co 25 czy 30 cm. W kotłowni i spiżarni, pod prysznicem brak ogrzewania.  120 metrów użytkowej.

----------


## fenix2

Mam takie pytanie do praktyków. 
Niedługo zacznę przymierzać się do podłogówki. Będą 2 rozdzielacze na piętro (6ob) i parter (7ob) pętle po max 80m. Około 120m2 podłóg. 
Mam pompkę Grundfos Alpha 2L 25-40 i czy ona uciągnie całość? 
Będzie w kotłowi w piwnicy za zaworem 3D termostatycznym. 
Czy pion rurami 28 Cu będzie OK czy za duży opór?

----------


## Liwko

> Mam takie pytanie do praktyków. 
> Niedługo zacznę przymierzać się do podłogówki. Będą 2 rozdzielacze na piętro (6ob) i parter (7ob) pętle po max 80m. Około 120m2 podłóg. 
> Mam pompkę Grundfos Alpha 2L 25-40 i czy ona uciągnie całość? 
> Będzie w kotłowi za zaworem 3D termostatycznym. 
> Czy pion rurami 28 Cu będzie OK czy za duży opór?


Powinno być ok.

----------


## Maher

> Mam takie pytanie do praktyków. 
> Niedługo zacznę przymierzać się do podłogówki. Będą 2 rozdzielacze na piętro (6ob) i parter (7ob) pętle po max 80m. Około 120m2 podłóg. 
> Mam pompkę Grundfos Alpha 2L 25-40 i czy ona uciągnie całość? 
> Będzie w kotłowi w piwnicy za zaworem 3D termostatycznym. 
> Czy pion rurami 28 Cu będzie OK czy za duży opór?


U mnie przy podobnych pętlach tylko do 100m są dwie 25-40, chodzą na 2 biegu przy przepływie 1l/min, na pierwszym biegu nie wyrabiały, także podejrzewam że jedna wyrobi to będzie chodzić na maksa, jak nie wyrobi to trzeba będzie zmienić na 25-60.

----------


## fenix2

> U mnie przy podobnych pętlach tylko do 100m są dwie 25-40, chodzą na 2 biegu przy przepływie 1l/min, na pierwszym biegu nie wyrabiały, także podejrzewam że jedna wyrobi to będzie chodzić na maksa, jak nie wyrobi to trzeba będzie zmienić na 25-60.


To mnie trochę zmartwiłeś. Chyba bede musiał to sprawdzić doświadczalnie. 
Jeszcze jedno pytanie jaka najlepiej kupić pompę do bojlera?

 Czy 25-40 nie będzie za duża? Może dać coś mniejszego, bardziej energooszczędnego (jak WILO PICO 25/1-4) ???

----------


## Liwko

Mam na dole 12 sekcji, u góry 9 i wszystko śmiga na jednej pompce LFP 25-45 na trzecim biegu.

----------


## modena

Witam.
Czy ktoś wie jak jest podłączany prąd do pompy obiegowej do podłogówki  tzn czy wystarczy taki kabelek jak do gniazdka 3x2,5  ?
One mają wtyczkę do gniazdka czy wypuścić kabelek?

Nie piszcie że elektryk powinien wiedzieć ( bo mój elektryk żąda tej informacji ode mnie)  :ohmy:

----------


## fotohobby

A swoją drogą, to po co Ci dodatkowa pompa obiegowa ? 
Ta w kotle nie wystarczy ?

----------


## modena

> A swoją drogą, to po co Ci dodatkowa pompa obiegowa ? 
> Ta w kotle nie wystarczy ?


Fotohobby  dzięki , najnormalniej w świecie nie wiem na tym etapie co będę mieć a co nie  w tej podłogówce  :roll eyes:  Może nie wystarczy bo mam milion pętli i w pierony rury  :wink:     Wiem że nic nie wiem  :Confused:  
Chcę być przygotowana na wszystko , żeby się potem nie  okazało jak przyjdzie  instalator że czegoś  mi tam brakuje w temacie  prądu 




> ..... i żeby nie zadawał głupich pytań bo zaczynasz wątpić w jego poziom wiedzy


właśnie  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

> Fotohobby  dzięki , najnormalniej w świecie nie wiem na tym etapie co będę mieć a co nie  w tej podłogówce  Może  nie wystarczy bo mam  milion pętli i w  pierony  rury   .   Wiem że nic nie wiem  
> Chcę być przygotowana na wszystko , żeby się potem nie  okazało jak przyjdzie  instalator że czegoś  mi tam brakuje w temacie  prądu


Czekaj, wy macie juz projekt podłogówki chyba ? 
To ile tam jest pętli i metrow rur wyliczonych ?

----------


## modena

A tam ,  kichać  te moje pętle i rurę  :wink:  .  Nie miałam czasu zgłębiać tegoż zagadnienia zbyt dokładnie :big grin:  bo ślęczę na budowie z elektrykami  :sick:   Te instalacje powodują już u mnie  ryzyko  powstawania siwych  włosów .
Walnę sobie  jeszcze  jedno gniazdko   w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym i będzie git ( mam nadzieję )   :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

Jakoś strasznie ci ta budowa podnosi poziom stresu  :smile: 

Co do gniazdek, to ja w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym mam ich chyba 4 wiecej, niz urzadzeń, ktore "na teraz" są tam zaplanowane.
Mój elektryk bardzo do tego zachęcał, choć nie płaciłem mu za punkt, więc w sumie nie oponowałem  :smile: 

O te pętle pytałem, aby jakiś imstalator nie wkręcił Cię w dodatkową pompę przy 800-1000m rury. Przy rozstawie co 20 cm to raczej 1000m nie przekroczycie...

----------


## modena

> Jakoś strasznie ci ta budowa podnosi poziom  stresu
> 
> O te pętle pytałem, aby jakiś imstalator nie wkręcił Cię w dodatlową popmę przy 800-1000m rury. Przy rozstawie co 20 cm to raczej 1000m nie przekroczycie...


 Ok   .  Rozumiem i dziękuję  :yes:     Jak elektrycy pójdą w siną dal to się temu przyjrzę  :big grin:  .  Moi nie zachęcają do dodatkowych gniazdek , muszę pilnować nawet tych które podałam do wyceny żeby je  zrobili  :big lol: 

No jest stres  :wink:     Nie jest lekko  :roll eyes:

----------


## ert

Cześć.

Niedługo zacznę zabawę z podłogówką.
Zleciłem wykonanie OZC i projekt podłogówki firmie, jednak wydaje mi się, że coś jest nie tak. 
Dom energooszczędny, konstrukcja szkieletowa
U ściany 0,11
U dachu 0,13
okna U od 0,79 do 0,9
płyta fundamentowa na 20 cm XPS 
Wentylacja z rekuperacją, ogrzewanie bufor 1000 litrów.
Ogrzewanie główne kominek z płaszczem wodnym, solary i piec gazowy w sytuacji lenistwa, dłuższych wyjazdów itp

Co sądzicie o takim rozstawie rurek oraz o kształcie pętli? Rozstaw co 10 cm?

----------


## Liwko

Może nie w temacie, ale czy zamiast tych wszystkich zabawek nie zainwestować w jedną pompę ciepła do wszystkiego?

----------


## imrahil

> Może nie w temacie, ale czy zamiast tych wszystkich zabawek nie zainwestować w jedną pompę ciepła do wszystkiego?


też tak myślę. wyszłoby sporo taniej i prościej. kiedyś też tak miałem, ale mi przeszło  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

> Co sądzicie o takim rozstawie rurek oraz o kształcie pętli? Rozstaw co 10 cm?


Przy takim domu to spokojnie wystarczy rozstaw 20cm, za wyjątkiem łazienki, oczywiscie.
Gdybyś miał pompę ciepła, szczególnie powietrzną, to rozstaw 10cm miałby sens, ale przy kominku z PŁW i gazie to tylko niepotrzebne ładowana w rurki i pracę pompy kasa.

----------


## ert

Pompy ciepła nie brałem w ogóle pod uwagę.  Kominek to coś co mam obecnie i w nowym domu także chcę mieć. Solary w przyszłości jak będę miał czas zrobić samemu  :smile:  Czy będzie aż tak dużo drożej?

----------


## asolt

> ciekawy ten projekt, w garażu zaprojektowali rozstaw co 30cm a jest tam dokładnie takie samo obciążenie cieplne co w innych pomieszczeniach gdzie zaprojektowali rozstaw co 10cm
> 
> kto bogatemu zabroni przy OZC 30W/m2 dawać co 10cm (przewymiarowanie wychodzi 5 razy)


Bogatemu nikt, bogaty ma tę mozliwosc ze moze instalowac co tylko chce a efektywnosc ekonomiczna jest mało istotna.

----------


## Kubiś

Przepraszam, że wtrącę się w dyskusję ale patrząc na powyższy schemat podłogówki widzę (mam nadzieję że się nie mylę), że powierzchnia grzewcza niektórych pomieszczeń tworzona jest przez ruki doprowadzające ciepło do pętli w innych pomieszczeniach. W moim przekonaniu jest to bardzo niekomfortowa sytuacja ponieważ nie daje możliwości regulacji temperatury lub będzie powodowała tworzenie się rożnych stref temperaturowych na jednej podłodze. Oczywiście to co piszę to tylko moja teoria poparta małym doświadczeniem dlatego jeśli się mylę to przepraszam. Ja w każdym razie doprowadzenie ciepła do poszczególnych pętli puścuiłem "piętro niżej" (Pomiędzy pierwszą a trzecią warstwą styropianu) i dzięki temu mam badzo dużą możliwość regulacji wszystkich stref grzewczych a dodatkowo nie musiałem martwić się o zabezpieczanie rurek w dylatacjach ponieważ tam po prostu na wirzchu nic się nie znaduje. Pozdrawiam

----------


## grzeniu666

> Przy takim domu to spokojnie wystarczy rozstaw 20cm, za wyjątkiem łazienki, oczywiscie.


Przy deskach może bezpieczniej 15cm? U mnie tak to chyba wychodzi.

----------


## asolt

> Przy deskach może bezpieczniej 15cm? U mnie tak to chyba wychodzi.


Przy drewnie to często 10 cm tak aby max temp zasilania była jak najniższa.

----------


## fotohobby

U mnie temperaturę zasilania i tak determinuje łazienka, w której jest rozstaw 10cm
Żeby uzyskac w niej 24°C przy -20°C poza domem muszę miec temp zasilania 39.5°C

----------


## grzeniu666

> Przy drewnie to często 10 cm tak aby max temp zasilania była jak najniższa.


Tak jak pisze @fotohobby, temp. dla łazienek wymusza pewną min. temp. zas. Poza tym chyba każde kolejnie 5cm zagęszczenia daje coraz mniej, prawda?Ja, jako uzupełnienie podłogówki na drewnie, robię kawałek ścianówki.

A w tym załączanym wyżej "projekcie" to 10cm jest zarówno na dechach, pamelach, jak i terro-kocie  :smile:

----------


## asolt

> Tak jak pisze @fotohobby, temp. dla łazienek wymusza pewną min. temp. zas. Poza tym chyba każde kolejnie 5cm zagęszczenia daje coraz mniej, prawda?Ja, jako uzupełnienie podłogówki na drewnie, robię kawałek ścianówki.
> 
> A w tym załączanym wyżej "projekcie" to 10cm jest zarówno na dechach, pamelach, jak i terro-kocie


Bo ten projekt jest wyjątkowo udany

----------


## plusfoto

Oj tam, oj tam - przecież wielu jest wyznawców że wszędzie po równo a potem na rotametrach wyreguluje. A że inwestor zapłaci dwa razy tyle to kogo to.

----------


## malux20

no ja mam 10 cm pod drewnem 15 mm
szczerze mówiąc  faktycznie   jedynie z łazienką jest jakiś problem- niby ciepło  ale komfortu nie ma nawet przy 23-24
faktycznie mogłem rurki puścić po ścianach,
mam taki byczy   grzejnik w łazience i w niej  grzałkę 500w 
kilka razy mi się tej zimy zdarzyło odpalić grzałkę-po  30 min  czuć fajne ciepełko od niego,
w sobotę i niedzielę   to  raptem  15 gr w tygodniu 33 grosze.
żona stwierdziła że wtedy nie puszcza  tyle ciepłej wody do wanny.

----------


## malux20

plus ja tak mam-te kilkaset złotych za te rurki dodatkowo   był do przełknięcia

----------


## plusfoto

Wiesz - kilka stówek za rurki, kilka za większe rozdzielacze, parę groszy za większe szafki i więcej szpilek. I tak ziarnko do ziarnka i się robią wczasy za granicą. Aczkolwiek nie neguję że w twoim przypadku przy drewnie ten rozstaw był zasadny. :yes:

----------


## zyzolek

E tam ruriszcza, pompiszcza, grzejniszcza i szafiszcza.
A co wam się tak ziszcza :big grin: 
Sory, taki mamy klimat i nie mogłem się powstrzymać

----------


## malux20

zyzolek spoko spoko

----------


## ert

No właśnie, zleciłem projekt firmie żeby uniknąć niepotrzebnych kosztów związanych z przewymiarowaniem. 
Instalator, który będzie robił mi kotłownię powiedział, że poniosła projektanta ułańska fantazja. Dlatego prosiłem o opinie na forum. Chcę uniknąć przewymiarowania bo bezpośrednio ma to przełożenie na koszty materiałowe, które nie są tanie. 

Otrzymałem informacje od projektanta, że takie zagęszczenie rurek jest spowodowane tym, że w przyszłości będę mógł założyć pompę ciepła  :big grin: 
Teraz zastanawiam się, czy OZC jest wykonane prawidłowo. Nie mam wiedzy żeby samemu to zweryfikować. Przenikalności które podałem w pierwszym swoim poście są oblczone przez firmę, która jest systemodawcą materiałów z których zbudowany jest dom.

----------


## imrahil

sam jestem ciekaw jak to z tą pompą ciepła i mieszczeniem się w drugiej taryfie. ja w jednym z pokoi mam zaprojektowany rozstaw co 30 cm dla zasilania 35*C, paneli na podłodze, temp. wewnętrznej 22*C i zewnętrznej -20*C  :big tongue:

----------


## plusfoto

> Otrzymałem informacje od projektanta, że takie zagęszczenie rurek jest spowodowane tym, że w przyszłości będę mógł założyć pompę ciepła


Zamiast tego uśmieszku ja bym dał ten :big lol:

----------


## gentoonx

Jakbym słyszał TB:

* nie da się założyć pompy ciepła w domu z rozstawem rurek w podłogówce mniejszym jak 10cm*   :big lol:

----------


## ert

Chętnie bym zapytał, tylko w takiej dyskusji trzeba wiedzieć co się mówi. 
Zastanawiam się co z tym fantem zrobić, bo podłogówki w oparciu o ten projekt nie wykonam. Czy OZC zostało wykonane dobrze, tego też nie wiem.
Na próby obliczenia i projektowania samemu jestem za krótki.

----------


## asolt

> idź na całość, zapytaj projektanta o ile się zwiększy COP jeśli zamiast +28 na rozstawie co 30cm będziesz puszczał +27,5 na rozstawie co 10cm


Mozna szacowac ze róznica w temp zasilania przy takich warunkach to ok 4-5 oC, Jakie to ma przełozenie na COP?, tu potrzebna dokładna charakterystyka pompy czyli zaleznosci COP od temp DZ (gruntowa) lub powietrza (P-W) oraz dane meteo dla okreslonej lokalizacji. Ani szybko ani łatwo uzyskac te wyniki.

----------


## plusfoto

Kolego RST na takie pytanie to może tylko odpowiedzieć ta osoba która ten projekt robiła. Ona wie z jakich danych na temat pomieszczeń korzystała. Czy OZC było solidnie zrobione czy po łebkach oraz na ile chroni własny tyłek.
EDIT
Nie wiem czemu post *RST* na który odpowiadałem znalazł się nad moim

----------


## RST

Witam,
Czytając forum często napotykam opisy instalacji w domach dobrze izolowanych, w których rozstaw rurek wynosi 25-30 cm.
Buduję dom nisko energetyczny. W projekcie mam rozstawy na parterze  średnio co 15 cm (dla 22oC).
Nie chciałbym przewymiarować instalacji (jeśli nie ma takiej potrzeby)
dlatego proszę forumowiczów o pomoc i opinię czy  mogę spokojnie układać instalację wg projektu
czy zwiększyć rozkład rurek.

----------


## ert

Masz podobny problem jak ja, tylko u mnie zagęszczenie jest jeszcze mniejsze.

----------


## RST

U mnie wg projektu takie zagęszczenie jest podyktowane jak najniższą temp. zasilania podłogówki dla 22oC.
Podłogówka ma współpracować z buforem zasilanym piecem drewno/węgiel.
Stąd mniemam, że niska temp. zasilania jest wskazana ale chce  zasięgnąć opinii praktyków.

----------


## asolt

> Witam,
> Czytając forum często napotykam opisy instalacji w domach dobrze izolowanych, w których rozstaw rurek wynosi 25-30 cm.
> Buduję dom nisko energetyczny. W projekcie mam rozstawy na parterze  średnio co 15 cm (dla 22oC).
> Nie chciałbym przewymiarować instalacji (jeśli nie ma takiej potrzeby)
> dlatego proszę forumowiczów o pomoc i opinię czy  mogę spokojnie układać instalację wg projektu
> czy zwiększyć rozkład rurek.


Ten projekt  jest modelowym przykładem bezmyslnego korzystania o oprogramowania wspmagajacego projektowanie podłogówki. Wiadomo jest ze pomieszczenia srodkowe(wewnetrzne) maja zawsze najmniejsze straty, tymczasem rzut piętra w korytarzu zawiera najwieksze zageszczenie, pokoje skrajne mają rozstaw wiekszy. Powinno byc całkiem odwrotnie. dla mnie ten projekt nadaje sie do kosza, o wiarygodnosci ozc nie wspomnę.

----------


## ert

Kolega RST tak jak i ja, zlecił projekt "fachowcom" jaki tego efekt wydać. A najlepsze jest to, że reklamacja pewnie jest niemożliwa, bo układ będzie pewnie działał, tylko jak? pewnie beznadziejnie. Krótko mówiąc, wyrzucone pieniądze w błoto  :sad:

----------


## asolt

> Kolega RST tak jak i ja, zlecił projekt "fachowcom" jaki tego efekt wydać. A najlepsze jest to, że reklamacja pewnie jest niemożliwa, bo układ będzie pewnie działał, tylko jak? pewnie beznadziejnie. Krótko mówiąc, wyrzucone pieniądze w błoto


Obawiam sie, ze tak. Na tym polega tasmowa produkcja projektów, cos jak chinskie buble, szkoda ze cena nie chinska

----------


## ert

No niestety. 
Poszperałem po forum i widzę, że firma ta udzielała się, ale tylko w kwestiach reklamy. Profesjonalizm o jakim zapewniają widać w załączonym projekcie. 
Jeśli ktoś mógłby mi pomóc oczywiście nie charytatywnie proszę o kontakt na PW

----------


## malux20

ja mam zagęszczenie 10 cm
być może  dzięki temu również  pompa w największe mrozy pracuje  około 6 h  na dobę z zasilaniem 27-28
koszt tego zagęszczenia   pomijalny
aha no i u mnie drewno na podełodze

----------


## asolt

> nie bardzo rozumiem, przy PCi i rozstawie co 10cm postulujesz zasilać podłogówkę temperaturą +24 ?? kto konkretnie tak ma ?? jak wygląda sprawa łazienek ?? żeby tam w środku dostać +24 to chyba trzeba ekstra grzejnik elektryczny powiesić ??


A kto powiedział ze zasilanie przy temp obliczeniowej (najczęsciej -20) oC to 28 lub 29 oC, z mojej praktyki obliczeniowej i wykonawczej temp te wahają sie w granicach 35-39 oC w zaleznosci od ocieplenia i materiału wykonczenia podłóg

----------


## asolt

> +39 na 10cm rozstawu to co najmniej 95W/m2, kto konkretnie używa +39 ?? jaki to domek ?? kompletnie nieocieplona staroć z ubiegłego wieku ??
> 
> chciałeś chyba powiedzieć +30 do maksymalnie +35 przez 2-3 dni w roku, przez resztę sezonu grzewczego lecimy na +28 bez względu na rozstaw bo po prostu nie da się zejść już niżej żeby w łazienkach było +24


Niekoniecznie, policz moc grzejnika podłogowego dla temp. 22 wewnątrz, wykonczenie 16 mm dąb parkiet dla mocy ok 55 W/m2 dT=5 dobierz wymaganą temp zasilania dla rozstawu 10 cm i 20 cm. Czy to bedzie 2-3 dni w roku nie wiem ale wiem jaka jest temp obliczeniowaa dla danej lokalizacji, do tego wyliczam ozc. 
Postaram sie podac za chwile wyniki obliczen dla takiego grzejnika.

----------


## asolt

> skoro rozpatrujemy skrajne przypadki (domek nieocieplony ze ścianą 1W, na podłodze gruby dywan i parkiet, temperatura wewnętrzna podwyższona) to wypadało by jeszcze dobrać odpowiednią PPCi, czyli taką z zewnętrzną czujką pogodową która płynnie dostosowuje temperaturę zasilania podłogówki do aktualnych warunków zewnętrznych, bo większość tego co w handlu to PCi tylko z termostatem wewnętrznym na sztywno trzymające CO +35 i gdy domek jest już ogrzany to się po prostu wyłączają zamiast płynnie obniżać temperaturę CO w zależności od potrzeb


To nie są skrajne przypadki, gdyz jest coraz wiecej chętnych na parkiety i podłogówkę, i dom z przykładu nie jest ze scianą 1W a duzymi przeszkleniami i narozny, pod nieogrzewanym strychem co spowodowało straty 46W/m2. Cały czas mówie o temp. obliczeniowej zewnetrznej gdyz do niej musze sie dopasowac z obliczeniamia, tak mówią PN i nie zamierzam na kilka czy kilkanasci dni nizszej temp. projektowac ogrzewania wspomagającego. Oczywisciec najalepsza jest regulacja temp. zasilania ale to odrębny temat, tak czy inaczej są warunki brzegowe do obliczen i tych sie trzymam.

----------


## malux20

> nie bardzo rozumiem, przy PCi i rozstawie co 10cm postulujesz zasilać podłogówkę temperaturą +24 ?? kto konkretnie tak ma ?? jak wygląda sprawa łazienek ?? żeby tam w środku dostać +24 to chyba trzeba ekstra grzejnik elektryczny powiesić ??


no ja tak mam.
faktycznie w łazience  jest troche problem.
dołożyłem w łazienkach  drabinki 2000watowe
i one  fajnie  promieniują przy zasilaniu 26-28-minimalnie ale jednak

----------


## asolt

> skrajny czy nie skrajny te 46W/m2 to i tak tylko przez parę dni sezonu grzewczego, generalnie rozpatrywanie rozstawu co 10 cm specjalnie dla polepszenia COP to wielka abstrakcja


Te 10 cm jest tylko w niektórych pomieszczeniach, tych które tego wymagają, w innych rozstawy są wieksze zgodznie z ze stratami w tych pomieszczeniach.
Czy to jest abstrakcja ? na pewno nie w przypadku parkietu gdzie zalecana jest najmniejsza mozliwa temperatura zasilania. Sprawdzone w praktyce, bo rózwnież wykonuję te instalacje, reklamacji nie miałem. Te 200 czy 300 metrów rury i nieco wiekszy rozdzielacz nie spowoduje spustoszenia w kieszeni inwestora.
Przeciwny jest 10 lub 15 cm wszędzie tylko dlatego ze ma byc pompa ciepła. To pownno byc scisle skorelowane z wynikami obliczen ozc

----------


## RST

"Poszerzyłem" strefę brzegową w jednym pomieszczeniu
i wyszła mi pętla 105 m,  inne max 90m, 
Nie będzie problemy z jedną dłuższą pętlą?
Niektóry opisywali domy o pętlach max 70m i mnie te 105m zaczynają martwić.

----------


## Liwko

> "Poszerzyłem" strefę brzegową w jednym pomieszczeniu
> i wyszła mi pętla 105 m,  inne max 90m, 
> Nie będzie problemy z jedną dłuższą pętlą?
> Niektóry opisywali domy o pętlach max 70m i mnie te 105m zaczynają martwić.


Nie będzie. To nie apteka.

----------


## truskawek36

Witam,jestem na etapie instalacji ogrzewania,chciałbym podłogówkę na dole a nie wiem czy na górze zrobić podłogówkę czy raczej grzejniki,czy robić OZC,czy da się samemu położyć podłogówkę jeżeli tak to czy robić projekt -chciałbym rzetelnych informacji.Piec na ekogroszek

----------


## Liwko

Pierwsze pytanie. Na chu... ci piec na ekogroszek? Chcesz być palaczem w swoim wymarzonym nowym domu?

----------


## truskawek36

> Pierwsze pytanie. Na chu... ci piec na ekogroszek? Chcesz być palaczem w swoim wymarzonym nowym domu?




Witam,piec na ekogroszek ponieważ nie mam dostępu do gazu ziemnego,myślałem nad pompą ciepła ale za droga inwestycja i długo będzie się zwracać.

----------


## CityMatic

> Witam,piec na ekogroszek ponieważ nie mam dostępu do gazu ziemnego,myślałem nad pompą ciepła ale za droga inwestycja i długo będzie się zwracać.


a ile będzie Ci się zwracał piec na eko groszek?

----------


## plusfoto

Jak budujesz to nie myśl o tym czy i jak długo będzie Ci się coś takiego zwracać bo musiałbyś zacząć od tego po co budować kiedy mi się to zwróci. Pierwsze pytanie i jedyne czy Cię na to stać. Potem policz koszt pieca, pomieszczenia na ecogroszek, kominy i kilka jeszcze rzeczy potrzebnych do tego pieca i porównaj z pompą. Myślę że za kasę którą wydasz na to powyższe plus gdzieś 3-5K możesz mieć pompę i etat palacza z głowy.

----------


## fenix2

Doradzacie truskawkowi pompę a nic nie wiadomo jaki ma domek!?

----------


## gentoonx

> Witam,piec na ekogroszek ponieważ nie mam dostępu do gazu ziemnego,myślałem nad pompą ciepła ale za droga inwestycja i długo będzie się zwracać.


Piec to sobie kup do pieczenia chleba - do ogrzewania potrzebny ci kocioł

Jak nie zrobisz OZC nie będziesz wiedział co ci potrzebne, nie będzisz wiedział co trzeba poprawić , może gdzieś lekko dołożyć docieplenia i OK pompa PW za niewielkie pieniądze

ale jak chcesz wunglem zasmradzać siebie, rodzine i sąsiadów to pal wunglem - to wolny kraj, tylko trzymaj sie z dala ode mnie bo ja na wenglarzy cięty jestem - toć to kurfa XXI wiek

----------


## truskawek36

Witam jestem na etapie tynków,wiec mam już komin i kotłownie,wiec muszę się już powoli decydować nad ogrzewaniem,chciałbym podłogówkę na dole a na gorze jeszcze nie wiem czy podłogówka czy kaloryfery,może macie namiary na osoby rzetelnie wykonujące OZC.

----------


## Liwko

> Witam jestem na etapie tynków,wiec mam już komin i kotłownie.


I dopiero teraz się zastanawiasz? Kiedy wreszcie ludzie zaczną myśleć budując swoje domy...?

----------


## krzysztof5426

Liwko !
A czemu się dziwisz ?
Przecież, jeśli Truskawek jest humanistą, księgowym etc / nie technicznym / , to  usłyszał sławetne " będzie Pan zadowolony" i wierzył .

----------


## _artur_

> Witam jestem na etapie tynków,wiec mam już komin i kotłownie,wiec muszę się już powoli decydować nad ogrzewaniem,chciałbym podłogówkę na dole a na gorze jeszcze nie wiem czy podłogówka czy kaloryfery,może macie namiary na osoby rzetelnie wykonujące OZC.


sorry ale teraz to sobie żartujesz? i co ma OZC teraz powiedzieć na ten temat?
a jak OZC powie że pompa ciepła? to napiszesz że sie nie opłaca bo już masz komin i kotłownie?

----------


## memekt

Kolego ja mam na parterze i na poddaszu i nie narzekam. Wręcz znajdziesz multum osób, które narzekają, że zrobili na parterze a na piętrze już nie. Co do OZC, kolega ASOLT z forum się takimi rzeczami zajmuje.
Co do wyboru czym chcesz grzać... ja mam kocioł na groszek i jest mi z tym dobrze. Komin kosztował mnie 3 tyś. + 7 za kocioł = 10 tyś. nie wiem czy za te pieniądze byłaby pompa? Ale w tym wątku rozmawiamy o podłogówce - prawda?!  :smile:

----------


## Jacekss

popieram, nie rób miksów tylko wszędzie podłogówka, ewentualnie grzejniczek do suszenia ręczników w łazience / łazienkach

----------


## asolt

> sorry ale teraz to sobie żartujesz? i co ma OZC teraz powiedzieć na ten temat?
> a jak OZC powie że pompa ciepła? to napiszesz że sie nie opłaca bo już masz komin i kotłownie?


OZC takie mądre nie jest, OZC to w skrócie wartosć zapotrzebowania na ciepło i projektowe obciązenie cieplne plus szereg innych przydatnych i ciekawych danych.
Jezeli juz jakies opracowanie ma nam cos wiecej powiedziec to bedzie to audyt energetyczny czyli obliczenia ozc oraz  obliczenia dotyczące sprawnosci, kosztów ogrzewania itd w kilku wariantach

----------


## _artur_

no właśnie to miałem na myśli.. chodziło mi też o to że takie coś najlepiej zrobić PRZED budową bo wtedy można łatwo manipulować kosztami ( w sensie np. grubość ocieplenia, okna)  i wybrać co nam pasuje od razu..  a jak już poszliśmy w kominy, kotłownie itp. to trochę późno chyba..

----------


## papi240

Witam będę miał 
styro 2x5cm i na to ok 7 cm wylewki
jak wysoką kupić taśmę dylatacyjną ?

trzeba ją jakoś mocować na wierzchu czy mogę ją położyć na pierwszej warstwie styropianu i  przycisnąć drugą ??

----------


## asolt

> Witam będę miał 
> styro 2x5cm i na to ok 7 cm wylewki
> jak wysoką kupić taśmę dylatacyjną ?
> 
> trzeba ją jakoś mocować na wierzchu czy mogę ją położyć na pierwszej warstwie styropianu i  przycisnąć drugą ??


Mozesz dokładnie tak zrobic jak piszesz. Wysokosc tasmy 15 cm, nadwyzke pózniej obetniesz

----------


## RST

Jaka powinna być odległość między ścianą pomieszczenia a  rurą podłogówki?

----------


## limancjusz

Panowie i Panie - Tweetop - warto iść w ich produkty jeżeli chodzi o podłogówkę i resztę hydrauliki czy lepiej trzymać się np Wavinu?

Sorka ale gdzie nie szukam to świeżych opini/rad na temat tweetopu nie wiedzę. 

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.

----------


## maciejzi

1. Czy to możliwe, że rozdzielacze podłogówki mają aż tak duży opór przepływu?
700l/h - 25000 Pa = 2,5 mWs
500l/h - 12500 Pa = 1,25 mWs

(za "Obliczenia hydrauliczne instalacji centralnego ogrzewania" http://www.is.pw.edu.pl/~michal_strzeszewski/ioiw/hydraulika)

Wydaje mi się niemożliwe, że rozdzielacze stawiają aż taki duży opór - czy ktoś może potwierdzić?


Większość oporów w instalacji to rozdzielacze w takim układzie (1 rozdzielacz parter, 1 rodzielacz piętro). Czyli rozumiem, że należy rozbić te przepływy (700l/h na 3 rozdzielacze, 500l/h na 2 rozdzielacze), żeby stawiały mniejszy opór?


2. Druga sprawa to mam parter i pietro, na pietrze potrzebna większa moc i większy przepływ. Na piętro ma płynąć 700l/h, a na parter 500l/h.
Jak to zrobić? Wydłużyć pętle na parterze, żeby opór przepływu był większy?
Gdy są równe pętle, opory przepływu na piętrze wychodzą większe, więc rozumiem, że będzie tam płynąć mniej wody... Rozumiem, że opory parteru (700l/h) i pietra (500l/h) muszą być równe, żeby nie trzeba było parteru dławić jakimś zaworem czy kryzą?

----------


## maciejzi

> w linku który dałeś na stronie 23 jest mowa o 385 Pa
> 
> gdzie konkretnie wyczytałeś 25000 Pa ??


Przepływ 700l/h:

q = 700 kg/h

delta p = 0,051165 * 700*700 = *25070,85 Pa*


Przepływ 500l/h:

q = 500 kg/h

delta p = 0,051165 * 500*500 = *12791,25 Pa

*
Zadziwiająco dużo

----------


## Pratchawiec

Witam

Podane w linku nomogramy i wzory dotyczą przepływu przez poszczególne pętle rozdzielacza, sterowane bądź zaworem odcinającym (on off) bądź zaworami do regulacji wstępnej, a nie samej belki rozdzielacza.Opory pętli nie podlegają sumowaniu, stąd do obliczeń przyjąć należy opór najdłuższej pętli oraz odpowiednio do ich ilości przepływ w m3/h. 
Przykładowo; przy siedmiu mniej więcej równych obwodach, przepływ z  700m3 spadnie do ok 100 m3 i tę ilość należy przyjąć do obliczeń. Pozostaje jeszcze - pomijalny dla amatorskich obliczeń - opór samej belki rozdzielacza i jej "infrastrukturę".   

Pozdrawiam

Pratchawiec

----------


## maciejzi

> Przykładowo; przy siedmiu mniej więcej równych obwodach, przepływ z  700m3 spadnie do ok 100 m3 i tę ilość należy przyjąć do obliczeń. Pozostaje jeszcze - pomijalny dla amatorskich obliczeń - opór samej belki rozdzielacza i jej "infrastrukturę".


W takim razie belka prawie żadnego oporu nie stawia. Bardzo dziękuję za wyjaśnienie.

Czy 15 pętli po 50 metrów ma sens? 
Dla równowagi hydraulicznej na parterze 8 pętli po 65mb, piętro 15 pętli po 50mb. Podział 700l/h piętro i 500l/h parter. 
Dobiegówki między rozdzielaczem a pokojem maks. 2mb.
Tylko czy pętle 50mb nie będą zbyt krótkie?

----------


## Pratchawiec

Witam

Większego sensu to nie ma, chyba że układ pomieszczeń wymaga 15 pętli. 
Można zrównoważyć przepływy prościej i efektywniej przy pomocy jednego zaworu regulacyjnego umieszczonego na odnodze układu - w twoim wypadku o przepływie 500l.

Pozdrawiam

Pratchawiec

----------


## maciejzi

Jak podzielę na 65mb to wyjdzie 12 pętli, niewiele mniej. 
Ponadto niestety parę zwojów rury przyszło w długości 100mb, a tego się bez odpadów na 65mb nie da podzielić  :Smile:  Dlatego część chyba faktycznie zrobie po 65mb (8 obwodów parteru), zużywając krążki 200-metrowe, a resztę podzielę na 50mb (15 obwodów piętra).
Dodatkowo dzięki temu spadną opory hydrauliczne, pompka będzie miała lżej, no i obędę się bez dławienia części obwodów. 

Tak się składa, że te 15 obwodów po 50mb idealnie równoważy (wraz z dobiegówką) 8 obwodów po 65mb, dzieląc odpowiednio przepływ na piętro (dokładnie 740l) i parter (460l).

Trochę krótkie te odcinki, ale chyba zadziała, przynajmniej taką mam nadzieję  :Biggrin:  bo nic lepszego raczej nie wymyślę

----------


## fachman19

> Nie wypowiem się na temat fachowców.


I bardo dobrze, bo poznałeś jednego.
Myślę,że na wszelki wypadek rób wszystko sam.
Fachowiec to przecież nie człowiek ,to coś gorszego od ciebie. :smile:

----------


## Pratchawiec

> Jak podzielę na 65mb to wyjdzie 12 pętli, niewiele mniej. 
> Ponadto niestety parę zwojów rury przyszło w długości 100mb, a tego się bez odpadów na 65mb nie da podzielić  Dlatego część chyba faktycznie zrobie po 65mb (8 obwodów parteru), zużywając krążki 200-metrowe, a resztę podzielę na 50mb (15 obwodów piętra).
> Dodatkowo dzięki temu spadną opory hydrauliczne, pompka będzie miała lżej, no i obędę się bez dławienia części obwodów. 
> 
> Tak się składa, że te 15 obwodów po 50mb idealnie równoważy (wraz z dobiegówką) 8 obwodów po 65mb, dzieląc odpowiednio przepływ na piętro (dokładnie 740l) i parter (460l).
> 
> Trochę krótkie te odcinki, ale chyba zadziała, przynajmniej taką mam nadzieję  bo nic lepszego raczej nie wymyślę


Witam

Idąc tym tokiem osiągniesz efekt  odwrotny od zamierzonego. Woda popłynie tam gdzie ma mniejsze opory czyli na pętle 50 metrowe, choćbyś ich zrobił 30. 
Niepotrzebnie, a przy tym w oparciu o  błędne założenia kombinujesz, jak przysłowiowy "koń pod górę".

Pozdrawiam

Pratchawiec

----------


## maciejzi

> Witam
> 
> Idąc tym tokiem osiągniesz efekt  odwrotny od zamierzonego. Woda popłynie tam gdzie ma mniejsze opory czyli na pętle 50 metrowe, choćbyś ich zrobił 30. 
> Niepotrzebnie, a przy tym w oparciu o  błędne założenia kombinujesz, jak przysłowiowy "koń pod górę".
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> Pratchawiec



Akurat 15 pętli po 50mb, przy łącznym przepływie 750l/h ma taki sam opór co 8 pętli po 65mb przy łącznym przepływie 450l/h.
Czyli innymi słowy: 15 krótszych pętli ma mniejszy opór i popłynie przez nie więcej wody niż przez 8 dłuższych pętli. 
Mam nadzieję, że na trójniku dzielącym strumień na piętro i parter nastąpi równowaga, że więcej popłynie na piętro (750l), a mniej na parter (450l), o to mniej więcej mi chodzi.
Ale dla pewności zastosuję przepływomierze, żeby wyregulować w razie jakbym się pomylił  :Smile:

----------


## Pratchawiec

Uparty jesteś. Zatem inaczej; W miejsce trójnika wstaw zawór mieszający, np taki;

http://allegro.pl/zawor-mieszajacy-t...148616802.html

Przy wyborze zwróć uwagę na firmę i możliwie wysoki Kvs.
Przepływomierze służą do ustawiania  przepływu w poszczególnych pętlach a nie hydraulicznej regulacji całego układu. 
Koszt takiego zaworu to mniej niż jedna dodatkowa pętla -choćby 50 metrowa.

Pozdrawiam

Pratchawiec

----------


## maciejzi

> Uparty jesteś. Zatem inaczej; W miejsce trójnika wstaw zawór mieszający, np taki;
> 
> http://allegro.pl/zawor-mieszajacy-trojdrogowy-3d-dn25-1-mieszacz-i4148616802.html
> 
> Przy wyborze zwróć uwagę na firmę i możliwie wysoki Kvs.
> Przepływomierze służą do ustawiania  przepływu w poszczególnych pętlach a nie hydraulicznej regulacji całego układu. 
> Koszt takiego zaworu to mniej niż jedna dodatkowa pętla -choćby 50 metrowa.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> ...


Nie, nie jestem uparty  :Smile:  Tylko nie wiem, w jakim celu miałbym wstawiać taki zawór? Co on miałby mieszać i po co, skoro układ powinien wg tabel być odpowiednio zrównoważony samą długością pętli. Możesz wyjaśnić?

----------


## Hanss

Chcę mieć 100% podłogówki, grzać to prądem, a dokładniej buforem w taniej taryfie....mam płytę z 24cm XPS. Moje zapytanie jak to zrobić?
10cm EPS - 2x5cm plus 6-7cm wylewki czy na odwrót tzn. 10cm wylewki i 5cm EPS.. Jaka wylewka cementowa czy anhydrytowa?

----------


## lockter

Nie mogę znaleźć jakoś jasnej informacji - czy panele na ogrzewaniu podłogowym należy układać jako podłogę pływającą czy jakoś kleić do podłoża? Jeśli kleić to czym? Jeśli pływająco to co pod spód lepiej? Jak macie u siebie

I jakiej grubości panele dawaliście?

----------


## cyrylll

panele układałem normalnie jak podłoga pływająca a pod spód tektura falista.

----------


## lockter

a już użytkujesz? jak się to sprawdza?

----------


## cyrylll

panele mam na poddaszu uzytkowym lacznie 100 m2 i w porownaniu z dolem gdzie na podlodze jest plytka oraz parkiet nie ma roznicy temperaturowej. tzn jest, na poddaszu mam okolo 1 stopien nizsza temperature, ale mysle ze to wina okien polaciowych bo sa zwykle. utrzymuje w domu temperature ok 22 stopnie. panele mi nie stukaja i maja temperature obojetna. tzn mozna po nich chodzic boso i nie czuc zimna ani goraca. maksymalna temperatura wody w podlodze jaka grzalem tej zimy to chyba 35 stopie. 

przepraszam za interpunkcje ale pisze z telefonu.

----------


## maciejzi

> A może to jest rozwiązanie, folia budowlana, potem siatka zbrojeniowa i na to rurki na klipsach?



Jak na proszku PUR położyć podłogówkę? Ma ktoś doświadczenia albo może napisać coś więcej?

Wystarczy położyć folię, na to siatkę np. 15x15cm, i do niej przypiąć rurki podłogówki?

Dodam, że proszku musiałbym położyć 30cm grubości, na to 7cm wylewki. Zastanawiam się, czy pod wpływem pracy termicznej wylewki nie będzie się ten proszek z czasem coraz bardziej ubijał pod wylewką, że w końcu wylewka popęka

----------


## gentoonx

płyta zbrojona, więc nacisk na proszek powinien być rozłożony, popękać cała może nie ppęka, ale siadać może - i co wtedy?

pęknie jak będzie miała puste pod spodem, lub na karbie

----------


## maciejzi

> współczynników rozszerzalności liniowej dla betonu to 14 * 0,000001 K
> czyli zobaczysz ubijający się proszek dopiero jak rozgrzejesz swoją podłogę do +800K


No tak, wiesz, tak podłoga jest jednak 'pływająca', jakoś tam pracuje przy zmianach temperatury. Zastanawiam się, czy coś może zaszkodzić posadzce położonej na proszku poliuretanowym. 
Właściwie ten proszek dość twardy jest, ma sporą gęstość.

----------


## 1950

Ty jednak nie masz większych kłopotów,
doktorat napiszesz

----------


## fenix2

> Nie mogę znaleźć jakoś jasnej informacji - czy panele na ogrzewaniu podłogowym należy układać jako podłogę pływającą czy jakoś kleić do podłoża? Jeśli kleić to czym? Jeśli pływająco to co pod spód lepiej? Jak macie u siebie
> 
> I jakiej grubości panele dawaliście?



Obszerny wątek na ten temat: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...pod%C5%82ogowe

----------


## lockter

> Obszerny wątek na ten temat: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...pod%C5%82ogowe


dziękuje bardzo, nie znalazłem jakoś tego sam

----------


## Jacekss

> płyta zbrojona, więc nacisk na proszek powinien być rozłożony, popękać cała może nie ppęka, ale siadać może - i co wtedy?
> 
> pęknie jak będzie miała puste pod spodem, lub na karbie


jak to ma być zrobione tak jak na zdjęciu to jeszcze podłoga może pod wpływem ciężaru siąść. wcześniej ten proszek musiałby być dobrze zagęszczony... tylko czy to możliwe?!

----------


## Jacekss

jak pod tym proszkiem jest grunt to wiadomo w jakim kierunku może siąść

btw. to w końcu demagogia czy teoretyzowanie ?  :wink:

----------


## maciejzi

Czyli wygląda na to, że nikt nie wie dokładnie, jak się granulat zachowa i jak się na jego użycie pod podłogówką zdecyduję, przetrę nowe szlaki w budownictwie...
Fajnie - będę pionierem  :Smile:

----------


## Tomek B..

> Czyli wygląda na to, że nikt nie wie dokładnie, jak się granulat zachowa i jak się na jego użycie pod podłogówką zdecyduję, przetrę nowe szlaki w budownictwie...
> Fajnie - będę pionierem


U mnie siada jak lód na jeziorze.

----------


## gaceq

Witam

Mam prośbę. Chciałbym kupić rozdzielacz do podłogówki. Czy może mi ktoś znający temat spojrzeć na te rozdzielacze i wyrazić swoją opinię:


http://allegro.pl/rozdzielacz-9-mies...202942796.html

http://allegro.pl/rozdzielacz-9-mies...233403956.html

http://allegro.pl/rozdzielacz-9-mies...203112735.html


Na pytanie o pochodzenie rozdzielaczy dostałem odpowiedź że "sami je produkujemy" więc trudno powiedzieć czy to chińczyki.

----------


## Liwko

Tak wygląda mój piękny rozdzielacz  :smile:

----------


## gentoonx

> Tak wygląda mój piękny rozdzielacz


ale bieda  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> ale bieda


No  :big grin: 

Ale od trzech lat nie dotykany  :smile: 
A kabelki to sobie tam na wieki bezczynnie zostaną  :yes:

----------


## Po***ni

Też taki chciałem zakupić.
Wydaje mi się że nie masz przepływomierzy, czemu? 
Rozdzielacz kan-therm a rury wavin  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> Też taki chciałem zakupić.
> Wydaje mi się że nie masz przepływomierzy, czemu? 
> Rozdzielacz kan-therm a rury wavin


Bo zrobiłem najtaniej jak się dało  :big grin: 
Wszystko działa jak należy  :wink: 
Przepływomierze można dać  :yes:

----------


## gentoonx

> No 
> 
> Ale od trzech lat nie dotykany 
> A kabelki to sobie tam na wieki bezczynnie zostaną


ważne, że działa

----------


## mar1973

> ważne, że działa


witam

mi się podoba
właśnie - ważne, że działa

pozdrawiam

----------


## Liwko

> bo on ma PCi, i nie różnicuje temperatur w poszczególnych pokojach, wszędzie ma identycznie temperatury wewnętrzne żeby podwyższyć COP


Bzdury waść opowiadasz. W każdym pomieszczeniu mam inną temperaturę. Od sypialni w której jest najchłodniej (około 20), po łazienki w których jest najcieplej (około 23)
Pierwszy sezon się trochę pobawiłem imbusem, w drugim jak dom wysechł dokonałem tylko drobnych korekt. Od trzech lat nie dotykane.

----------


## DEZET

Proste... i takie ma być. Wyregulować i zapomnieć, że jest- tak byłoby idealnie  :wink:

----------


## jimminen

CZeść

przepraszam za lamerskie pytanie ale podłogówkę napełniamy zwykłą kranówą? I druga sprawa, czy trzeba jakoś na stałe podpiąć się obwodem ogrzewania do wody bieżącej poprzez zawór by ew uzupełniać ewentualne niedobory kiedyś tammm?? 
Czy wystarczy trójnik zaworek i jakiś wężyk na podorędziu...

----------


## Liwko

> CZeść
> 
> przepraszam za lamerskie pytanie ale podłogówkę napełniamy zwykłą kranówą? I druga sprawa, czy trzeba jakoś na stałe podpiąć się obwodem ogrzewania do wody bieżącej poprzez zawór by ew uzupełniać ewentualne niedobory kiedyś tammm?? 
> Czy wystarczy trójnik zaworek i jakiś wężyk na podorędziu...


Zwyczajna kranówka  :smile: 
Mam zwyczajnym trójnikiem z zaworkiem  :yes:

----------


## maciejzi

A ja na bogato - zaleję wodą odfiltrowaną metodą odwróconej osmozy.

----------


## fachman19

> CZeść
> 
> przepraszam za lamerskie pytanie ale podłogówkę napełniamy zwykłą kranówą? I druga sprawa, czy trzeba jakoś na stałe podpiąć się obwodem ogrzewania do wody bieżącej poprzez zawór by ew uzupełniać ewentualne niedobory kiedyś tammm?? 
> Czy wystarczy trójnik zaworek i jakiś wężyk na podorędziu...


Kranówka kranówce nie równa,Bywa gęsta i czerwona

----------


## lukasz90g

Witam planuję samodzielnie zrobić ogrzewanie podłogowe na piętrze tzn,łazienka i kuchnia razem jakieś 15 m2.
Pod łazienką mam kotłownie a w niej kocioł węglowy.
Mam pytanie ponieważ nieche bawic sie w rozdzielacze itp bo planuję zrobić wszystko z jednej petli oczywiscie nie przekroczy ona 100m.
W kotłowni poniżej mam wpalone zawory na zasilaniu i na powrocie z myślą własnie o tej podłogówce.

Jak rozwiązac i ugryżć ten temat jaki zawór (RTL)? Co z odpowietrzeniem obiegu ? skoro wszystkie wejscia wyjscia są ponieżej ? Proszę o pomoc

Dodam że jest to tylko i wyłącznie pion dla samej podłogi wpalony do grubych rur !

----------


## fachman19

Zamontuj odpowietrzniki na pionie i RTL na powrocie.Ale czy pompa wspólna dla instalacji da radę to wątpię.Wiec daj też małą pompkę.A jak dasz pompkę to można zrobć mieszacz na bazie RTL i wtedy będzie super.
Schemat mogę wysłać na prv

----------


## Liwko

> Witam planuję samodzielnie zrobić ogrzewanie podłogowe na piętrze tzn,łazienka i kuchnia razem jakieś 15 m2.
> Pod łazienką mam kotłownie a w niej kocioł węglowy.
> Mam pytanie ponieważ nieche bawic sie w rozdzielacze itp bo planuję zrobić wszystko z jednej petli oczywiscie nie przekroczy ona 100m.
> W kotłowni poniżej mam wpalone zawory na zasilaniu i na powrocie z myślą własnie o tej podłogówce.
> 
> Jak rozwiązac i ugryżć ten temat jaki zawór (RTL)? Co z odpowietrzeniem obiegu ? skoro wszystkie wejscia wyjscia są ponieżej ? Proszę o pomoc
> 
> Dodam że jest to tylko i wyłącznie pion dla samej podłogi wpalony do grubych rur !


Rób wszędzie podłogówkę!

----------


## jimminen

to jeszcze jedna wątpliwość naczynie przeponowe, czy piece kondensacyjne takowe mają, czy dodać, oczywiści chodzi o c.o. 
aha jakby pompka mi nie wydoliła ma ponoć 489mbar tyle info z katalogu piecyka, a będzie ok 1300 m rurki, dodać pompkę, ale wtedy chyba ze sprzęgłem hydraulicznym?

----------


## autorus

w projekcie wyszło 2100m rury 16mm. 
Pytanko.
Ile kupić tej rury z zapasem?

----------


## Liwko

> w projekcie wyszło 2100m rury 16mm. 
> Pytanko.
> Ile kupić tej rury z zapasem?


Kup 2100m, najwyżej dokupisz. Albo kup 2300m, najwyżej oddasz  :smile: 

Jeżeli wiesz jakiej długości będą odcinki to chyba powinieneś wiedzieć ile kupić.

----------


## autorus

Ok, a czym mocować rurki? Są spinki i haki  :smile:  
Styropian będę miał w dwóch warstwach, jedna 2cm i druga 2,5cm.

----------


## Jacekss

nie wiem jak wyglądają haki, ale spinki lubią "wychodzić" ze styropianu, nawet tego do podłogi... pewnie jakby to był jakiś xpsik to nie było by problemu
ekipa od "wylewki" będzie musiała przypilnować żeby dociskać rurki, albo raczej ty będziesz musiał ich przypilnować  :smile:  bo lubią odchodzić jak się po styro chodzi

----------


## IPSX

Witam

Padło u mnie sterowanie pompą podłogową za pomocą bezpiecznika z zegarem poniżej zdjęcie i planuje go zastąpić takim sterownikiem : http://www.kgelektronik.pl/produkty/...iki/cs-07.html ale ktoś podpowie gdzie i jak pod łączyć go w rozdzielaczu poniżej zdjęcie rozdzielacza.
I czy może mi ktoś objaśnić jak on działa bo porównując go z tymi podanymi  3-4 strony wcześniej z allegro mój nie ma tego bypassa i zasilenie jest od góry a powrót dołem , czy tak powinno być ?

----------


## gentoonx

skoro działało, to czemu nie kupisz drugiego zegarowego na wymianę?

----------


## IPSX

bo koszt tych dwóch elementów bezpiecznika to prawie 200 zł  a koszt cyfrowego sterownika 115 zł który poza tym że jest tańszy usprawni działanie pompy bo będzie ją załączać nawet wtedy gdy na sterowniku pieca załączę słoneczko poza zaprogramowanymi godzinami załączenia. Dodatkowa zaleta sterownika to co 14 dni uruchamia pompę na kilkanaście sekund zapobiegając jej zastaniu się.

----------


## gentoonx

Tam jest tylko 230V, zasilanie pompy i czujnik - więc w czym problem z podłączeniem?

----------


## IPSX

no tylko gdzie tą sondę sterownika mam przypiąć i jaką temperaturę nastawić na tym sterowniku ?

----------


## lukasz90g

```
Witam planuję samodzielnie zrobić ogrzewanie podłogowe na piętrze tzn,łazienka i kuchnia razem jakieś 15 m2.
Pod łazienką mam kotłownie a w niej kocioł węglowy.
Mam pytanie ponieważ nieche bawic sie w rozdzielacze itp bo planuję zrobić wszystko z jednej petli oczywiscie nie przekroczy ona 100m.
W kotłowni poniżej mam wpalone zawory na zasilaniu i na powrocie z myślą własnie o tej podłogówce.

Jak rozwiązac i ugryżć ten temat jaki zawór (RTL)? Co z odpowietrzeniem obiegu ? skoro wszystkie wejscia wyjscia są ponieżej ? Proszę o pomoc

Dodam że jest to tylko i wyłącznie pion dla samej podłogi wpalony do grubych rur !
```

Witam jak sprawa się ma co do odpowietrzenia układu ?

----------


## gentoonx

> no tylko gdzie tą sondę sterownika mam przypiąć i jaką temperaturę nastawić na tym sterowniku ?


abstrahując od tego, że ten sterownik do podłogówki się nie nadaje za bardzo - na powrocie

----------


## aleksus

Witam,
będę robił podłogówkę na poddaszu i mam pytanka,
czy dajecie folię  pod styropian na poddaszu
czym zaizolować kanał płaski rozprowadzający ciepłe powietrzne z kominka tak aby nie zabierał mi za dużo z grubości wylewki?

----------


## EdiM

Witam
Rozprowadzam PEXa do podłogówki. Wiem, że powinno się unikać łączenia rurki w posadzce. Dlatego wymyśliłem, że jeden z obwodów połączę w rozdzielni (akurat tak pasuje). Czy można tak zrobić? Moja obawa jest o to, czy odcinek pętli na połączeniu, który będzie pewnie powyżej odpowietrznika powrotu nie będzie miał tendencji do zapowietrzania. Proszę o opinie.

Pozdrawiam
EdiM

----------


## fenix2

> Witam
> Rozprowadzam PEXa do podłogówki. Wiem, że powinno się unikać łączenia rurki w posadzce. Dlatego wymyśliłem, że jeden z obwodów połączę w rozdzielni (akurat tak pasuje). Czy można tak zrobić? Moja obawa jest o to, czy odcinek pętli na połączeniu, który będzie pewnie powyżej odpowietrznika powrotu nie będzie miał tendencji do zapowietrzania. Proszę o opinie.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> EdiM



Jest ryzyko że będzie się zapowietrzała. Pętle powinny być poniżej rozdzielacza. A dlaczego nie możesz dać w jednym kawałku? PEX jest w krążkach i po 200m.

----------


## fenix2

> Witam,
> będę robił podłogówkę na poddaszu i mam pytanka,
> czy dajecie folię  pod styropian na poddaszu
> czym zaizolować kanał płaski rozprowadzający ciepłe powietrzne z kominka tak aby nie zabierał mi za dużo z grubości wylewki?


Daj folię.

----------


## autorus

Dokładnie , mam same kawałki po 200m.

----------


## EdiM

Oczywiście miałem w kawałkach po 200m. Akurat jak zostało ok 64 m nie wystarczyło na ten obwód i tyle, mimo, że starałem się go skrócić. Właściwie mogę spróbować zrobić połączenie poniżej dolnej listwy rozdzielacza, czy to coś zmieni?. W każdym razie będzie pętelka wystająca ponad poziom pętli głównej około 20cm.

----------


## autorus

Ja bym na jednej pętli nie oszczędzał i dokupił te 100m. To raptem 250zł.

----------


## Po***ni

Instalatorzy czy poprawnym połączeniem 2 rozdzielaczy, jest puszczenie oddzielnych obwodów (zasilanie, powrót)  pex 25 do każdego rozdzielacza? Może lepiej puścić z kotłowni do 1 rozdzielacza pex 32 a do 2 rozdzielacza pez 25 ?

----------


## gentoonx

> Instalatorzy czy poprawnym połączeniem 2 rozdzielaczy, jest puszczenie oddzielnych obwodów (zasilanie, powrót)  pex 25 do każdego rozdzielacza? Może lepiej puścić z kotłowni do 1 rozdzielacza pex 32 a do 2 rozdzielacza pez 25 ?


Policz przepływy, spadek ciśnienia na najdłuższym obiegu i samo wyjdzie

----------


## Po***ni

Jak bym miał policzoną instalację to bym nie pytał się. Z racji "tempa" budowy nie wykonałem takowych obliczeń. Może jakaś wskazówka, podpowiedź, wzory?

----------


## powell

A to ja się pochwalę, w niedzielę skończyliśmy z żoną własnoręczne kładzenie podłogówki. Poszło bardzo dobrze, dużo więcej czasu i energii poświęciliśmy na układanie styropianu. Same rury to już właściwie przyjemność. Miałem fajny układ z hydraulikiem, który pożyczył mi wszystkie potrzebne narzędzia, między innymi zgrzewarkę do rur PP, zaciskarkę (robiłem również instalację wody użytkowej) oraz nożyce i kalibratory do pexów. 
Jutro zalewanie posadzki  :smile: 
Jeśli ktoś jeszcze się waha, czy robić samemu, zachęcam. O ile nie masz dwóch lewych rąk, dasz radę, chociaż układanie styropianu na nie do końca równej podłodze nie jest tak proste i szybkie, jak może się wydawać. My robiliśmy to przez ok. 3 tygodnie, po pracy. Wracaliśmy cali obsypani białymi kulkami styropianu  :big grin: 

Edit: 
Mam trochę czasu, więc napiszę jeszcze trochę konkretów, dla tych, co dopiero zaczynają. 
Zwoje rur 200m są dość łatwe do opanowania, niestety zdarzają się duże odpady. Ale i tak cieszę się, że nie kupiłem jednego krążka 600m, bo to by był chyba dramat z noszeniem i odwijaniem.
Po pewnym czasie wypracowaliśmy następującą metodę układania: zwój na środek pomieszczenia, kładziemy go na płasko, następnie jedna osoba kręci zwojem a druga układa "zgrubnie" rurę tam, gdzie ma przebiegać. Potem jedziemy wzdłuż drogi układania, prostujemy rurę i przypinamy spinkami. Ogólnie błędem jest "toczenie" zwoju rury po ścieżce, gdzie rura ma być umocowana ! Wtedy rura ma największą tendencję do "wstawania".
Nie robiliśmy żadnych projektów szczegółowych dot. ułożenia rur. Nie liczyliśmy nawet szerokości pomieszczenia itp - po prostu jak spiralka dochodziła do środka, w odpowiednim momencie robiliśmy nawrót. Jeśli okazywało się, że odstępy były gdzieś za duże, robiliśmy z rury "falkę", żeby uśrednić nagrzanie posadzki (np. zostało nam 25cm zamiast 20cm pomiędzy rurami, więc przez ten odcinek prowadziliśmy rurę na dwudziestym centymetrze, ale wyginaliśmy ją w sinusoidę sięgającą do dwudziestego piątego centymetra).
Listwy-uchwyty  do rur podłogowych, zachwalane tutaj okazały się właściwie niepotrzebne. Posadzkarz uprzedził nas, że jeśli nie będzie wystarczającej ilości spinek przytrzymujących rury, to sam je wbije. Wystarczająco, to znaczy mniej więcej co 30cm. Dawaliśmy trochę rzadziej i faktycznie przed wylaniem anhydrytu powbijali jeszcze całe pudełko spinek. Generalnie doszedłem do wniosku, że niebezpieczeństwo "wstawania" rur podłogówki jest poważniejsze niż wyimaginowany problem "zawilgocenia" styropianu od wylewanej posadzki, więc pogodziłem się z tym dość łatwo. Spinki, owszem, dziurawią folię, ale nawet anhydryt nie przeciśnie się zbytnio przez te dziurki, za to mamy porządnie zamocowane rury i po wyschnięciu posadzki nie okaże się, że miejscami rury widać na powierzchni  :eek:  .......

----------


## fenix2

powell spinki wbijałeś ręcznie czy miałeś ta maszynkę?? Bo będę układał sam i nie wiem czy inwestować.

----------


## fenix2

> Instalatorzy czy poprawnym połączeniem 2 rozdzielaczy, jest puszczenie oddzielnych obwodów (zasilanie, powrót)  pex 25 do każdego rozdzielacza? Może lepiej puścić z kotłowni do 1 rozdzielacza pex 32 a do 2 rozdzielacza pez 25 ?


Oba rozwiązania wydają się poprawne. Jednak podajesz za mało szczegółów jak ilość pętli ich długości, powierzania ogrzewania podłogowego itp. 
Przy standardowej powierzchni do 200m2 powinno być OK.

----------


## powell

Spinki wbijałem ręcznie, miałem założone rękawice i nie było problemu. 
A propos spinek - znalazłem dwa rodzaje - 40mm i 50mm, te krótsze znacznie gorzej trzymały się styropianu, lepiej kupić 50mm.

----------


## Po***ni

> Oba rozwiązania wydają się poprawne. Jednak podajesz za mało szczegółów jak ilość pętli ich długości, powierzania ogrzewania podłogowego itp. 
> Przy standardowej powierzchni do 200m2 powinno być OK.


2 rozdzielacze po 12 obwodów (w tym 3 drabinki), powierzchnia ok 230 m2, pętle po ok 60 m.

----------


## Damian85

witam
Czy ktoś już robił ogrzewanie podłogowe metodą suchą?? 
Czego użyliście jako konstrukcji dla paneli podłogowych (suchy jastrych) płyt OSB, k-g czy farmacell ??

----------


## piotrszym80

Witam  wszystkich bardzo serdecznie. Przeczytałem pierwsze i ostatnie 15 stron więc moja wiedza jest uboga. Niestety ostatnio czytałem 520 stron  o buforach i czasu mi brak.
Chcę w remontowanym domu 110 m2 zrobić na parterze 55m2 ogrzewanie podłogowe, a na poddaszu zrobić ogrzewanie ścienne (prawdopodobnie też alupex 16).
Dom jest przed kompletną ociepleniem.  W domu będzie kocioł na drewno z buforem by Adam_mk. 
Czy ktoś ma doświadczenie w tego typu mixach?
Czy ktoś instalował ogrzewanie ścienne jako jedyne źródło ciepła w pokojach?
System taki wybrałem z kilku powodów.
-  te same temperatury parter, poddasze
- podłoga drewniana której nie chcę ruszać
- popękane tynki na ścianach szczytowych, tam ma być ogrzewanie ścienne.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## fenix2

Ogrzewanie ścienne jest z powodzeniem stosowane od jakiegoś czasu więc jeżeli jest zrobione poprawnie to będzie działać.
Bufor ma gromadzić energię i jej nadmiar w przypadku palenia drewnem więc wszystko OK. 
"-  te same temperatury parter, poddasze" co to znaczy?

----------


## fenix2

> 2 rozdzielacze po 12 obwodów (w tym 3 drabinki), powierzchnia ok 230 m2, pętle po ok 60 m.



Ja bym dał do każdego rozdzielacza PEX 32.

----------


## piotrszym80

Chodzi mi o jeden mieszacz temperatury na ogrzewanie podłogowo - ścienne

----------


## cieszynianka

> Czy ktoś instalował ogrzewanie ścienne jako jedyne źródło ciepła w pokojach?
> Pozdrawiam


W pokojach na poddaszu mamy tylko ścienne. Jest _szybsze_ niż podłogówka. Chodzi na tej samej temperaturze.

----------


## EdiM

> Witam
> Rozprowadzam PEXa do podłogówki. Wiem, że powinno się unikać łączenia rurki w posadzce. Dlatego wymyśliłem, że jeden z obwodów połączę w rozdzielni (akurat tak pasuje). Czy można tak zrobić? Moja obawa jest o to, czy odcinek pętli na połączeniu, który będzie pewnie powyżej odpowietrznika powrotu nie będzie miał tendencji do zapowietrzania.


Jednak dałem rozszerzenie rozdzielacza o kolejne 2 obwody i teraz jeden z obwodów będzie bardzo krótki - 18m. Ale to chyba żaden problem. Ograniczy się przepływ.

Chciałem za pytać jeszcze o jedną sprawę. Po przeczytaniu wielu postów doszedłem do wniosku, że nie ma potrzeby robić obiegu zamkniętego dla podłogówki. Proszę o opinie.

----------


## gentoonx

nie rób, po prostu wlewaj wodę w podłogówke i wylewaj za okno  :big lol: 

...

chyba że miałeś na myśli "układ zamknięty", aaaa to zmienia postać rzeczy. Jak kocioł masz stałopalny to nie koniecznie rób zamknięty - zaoszczędzisz parę złotych

----------


## Tomaszs131

Moglibyscie mi powiedziec co to jest za ustrojstwo?

----------


## fenix2

> Moglibyscie mi powiedziec co to jest za ustrojstwo?


Może jakiś wymiennik.

----------


## gentoonx

zdjąć otulinkę i obejrzeć sobie

stawiam dolary przeciwko orzechom, że "to takie coś, z takim czymś, ale bez takiego czegoś"  :smile:

----------


## Tomaszs131

Wlasnie sie dowiedzialem- jest to bufor do podlogowki.Jedyne 1300 zl :big lol: . Dla mnie zbedny wydatek I nie potrzebne ustrojstwo
w kotlowni. Wspominalem juz wczesniej instalatorowi, ze czegos takiego nie potrzebuje. 
Ludzie to potrafia byc uparci w forsowaniu swoich racji.
Wedlug zapewnien bufor ma zniknac po badaniu szczelnoscI.
Dla fachowca nie ma zadnego problemu, inny inwestor juz czeka na takie rozwiazanie.

----------


## fenix2

To chyba jest buforek a nie bufor.

----------


## Liwko

Bufor???  :ohmy:

----------


## Tomaszs131

> To chyba jest buforek a nie bufor.


Racja buforek, przez wykonawce okreslony jako buforek stu litrowy. 
No ja tych litrow tu nie widze.
Liwko, tez jestem zdziwiony. Najwazniejsze, ze zniknie z mojej kotlowni.

----------


## plusfoto

Taka ładna skrzyneczka a ty chcesz się jej pozbyć :wink:

----------


## gentoonx

czyli dobrze pisałem:
"takie coś, z takim czymś, ale bez takiego czegoś"="buforek, z otulinką, kompletnie bez sensu"

prędzej jakiś taki mały kompaktowy węzeł cieplny, ale gdzie on tam te 100ltr zmieścił? pewnie WinRar'em upakował  :big lol:

----------


## maciejzi

Witam wszystkich  :Smile: 

Mam położone miesiąc temu wylewki. Wykonawca w drzwiach ponacinał wylewkę, teraz te szczeliny się rozeszły do ok. 1-2 mm. 

Nagle mnie olśniło, że nie założyłem na rury PEX odcinków peszli (rur karbowanych) przy przejściach przez drzwi... 

Wykonawca wylewki mówi, żeby wcisnąć w szczeliny silikon. Czy to załatwi sprawę, czy też można zrobić coś jeszcze? No i czy na pewno będzie w tym miejscu ciekło? Pytam, bo widzę na forum że chyba część ludzi nie zakłada peszli na rury w przejściu przez drzwi... 

 :Confused:

----------


## cruz

> Witam wszystkich 
> 
> Mam położone miesiąc temu wylewki. Wykonawca w drzwiach ponacinał wylewkę, teraz te szczeliny się rozeszły do ok. 1-2 mm. 
> 
> Nagle mnie olśniło, że nie założyłem na rury PEX odcinków peszli (rur karbowanych) przy przejściach przez drzwi... 
> 
> Wykonawca wylewki mówi, żeby wcisnąć w szczeliny silikon. Czy to załatwi sprawę, czy też można zrobić coś jeszcze? No i czy na pewno będzie w tym miejscu ciekło? Pytam, bo widzę na forum że chyba część ludzi nie zakłada peszli na rury w przejściu przez drzwi...


PEX ma jakąś elastyczność która może zrekompensować ten błąd. Więc może może być dobrze czas dłuższy lub dość szybko zacząć cieknąć. Naprawa tego to zrobienie podłogówki i wylewki od nowa silikon tu pomoże jak umarłemu kadzidło. Mona też z tym mieszkać ale potem wydatki będą większe tylko że nikt nie zagwarantuje daty przecieku.

----------


## Foczki

cruz - co Ty doradzasz? 
Wystarczy ostrożnie odkuć przejście plus 20 cm na każdą stronę, założyć peszle i zalać ponownie wydłubaną dziurę. Lepiej teraz niż później. Silikon absolutnie nic nie da. A czy pęknie czy nie zależy od elastyczności i równeiż od kierunku ruchów, wzdłużny plus poprzeczny, a czasem i w wyniku błędów dochodzi również pionowy.

----------


## cruz

> cruz - co Ty doradzasz? 
> Wystarczy ostrożnie odkuć przejście plus 20 cm na każdą stronę, założyć peszle i zalać ponownie wydłubaną dziu.


Właśnie że tak doradzam bo tu nie ma dobrego rozwiązania tej sytuacji. Kucie może spowodować uszkodzenie PEXa, ale nie musi.

----------


## maciejzi

> PEX ma jakąś elastyczność która może zrekompensować ten błąd. Więc może może być dobrze czas dłuższy lub dość szybko zacząć cieknąć. Naprawa tego to zrobienie podłogówki i wylewki od nowa silikon tu pomoże jak umarłemu kadzidło. Mona też z tym mieszkać ale potem wydatki będą większe tylko że nikt nie zagwarantuje daty przecieku.


Dzięki za odpowiedź. 
Przejścia przez ściany, od rozdzielaczy i między podziałem płyt w salonie mam w peszlach na szczęście.

Na odcinku pokój+przedpokój wylewka rozszerzy się o 0,5mm przy najwyższej temperaturze (wg rozszerzalności termicznej betonu). Może rura wytrzyma takie naprężenia. Jak nie to będę kuł w drzwiach i zakładał złączki zaprasowane i odcinki w peszlach.

Pocieszam się tym, że wykonawca naciął tylko wierzchnią warstwę wylewki, żeby powstała kontrolowana rysa skurczowa, gdyż wierzchnia warstwa szybciej wiąże i się kurczy. Myślę, że rysa nie jest na całą głębokość wylewki i efektywnie cała wylewka pracuje jako jedna płyta. Tak przynajmniej sądzę, nie wiem czy to się zgadza z rzeczywistością?

----------


## grzes124

Drogie Panie i drodzy Panowie  :smile: 
Mam pytanie dotyczące ogrzewania wodnego w płycie fundamentowej.
Czy jest sens dzielić ogrzewanie na strefy o różnych temperaturach, i czy w ogóle jest to możliwe do uzyskania (różne temp w pomieszczeniach) przy płycie która jest praktycznie monolitem?
W przypadku podłogówki na dodatkowej wylewce ma to większy sens, ale jak jest w przypadku rurek w płycie?

Z wyliczeń OZC, przy 22 st wew. i -20 st zew, mam projektowe obciążenie cieplne wysokości 22W/m2. 
Wynika z tego, że nawet przy parkiecie i zasilaniu 35st wystarczy rozstaw 30cm.

----------


## gentoonx

a po co różnicować temp pomieszczeń przy takim obciążeniu? żeby rocznie spróbować zaoszczędzić 30zł?

Nie ma sensu według mnie, ale zawsze możesz zdławić przepływ tam gzie chcesz mniej. Zawsze możesz założyć termostaty pomieszczeń z siłownikami na rozdzielaczu

Wybór jest Twój

----------


## grzes124

Nie nie, w żadne sterownie poszczególnymi pokojami ala TB nie chcę się bawić  :wink: . Z resztą w przypadku rurek w płycie fundamentowej raczej i tak by się średnio udało.

Jeszcze jedno pytanie.
Na poddaszu z użytkowych pomieszczeń mam tylko antresolę. Czy pętlę do jej ogrzewania mogę zasilić z tego samego rozdzielacza co pętlę w płycie?

----------


## asolt

> a po co różnicować temp pomieszczeń przy takim obciążeniu? żeby rocznie spróbować zaoszczędzić 30zł?
> 
> Nie ma sensu według mnie, ale zawsze możesz zdławić przepływ tam gzie chcesz mniej. Zawsze możesz założyć termostaty pomieszczeń z siłownikami na rozdzielaczu
> 
> Wybór jest Twój


Jezeli rurki bedą blisko powierzchni płyty to sterowac mozna, R&K ma tak zrobiono, co prawda kable, ale sterowanie pomieszczeniowe i musie to sprawdza, dalczego by nie miało i w tym przypadku. Jezeli rurki będą głebiej to takie sterowanie da mniejsze efekty.

----------


## grzes124

Rurki planuje dać w połowie grubości płyty.
Na sterowaniu generalnie za bardzo mi nie zależy.
W całym domu poza wiatrołapem, toaletą i łazienką planuje parkiet. W wiatrołapie, toalecie i łazience będzie wylewka przemysłowa, lub posadzka żywiczna, ewentualnie płytki, więc strumień cieplny oddawany do tych pomieszczeń będzie prawie 70% większy przy tym samym rozstawie. Ewentualnie zagęszczę w łazience o 5cm.

----------


## grzes124

W katalogu ROTH'a jest napisane, że prędkość przepływu wody w rurach powinna się mieścić w zakresie od 0,1 do 0,5 m/s.
Czy tej dolnej granicy się trzeba trzymać, bo z tego co widzę w wyliczeniach SDG czy CO nieraz mam 0.05m/s?

----------


## grzes124

Zmagań z projektem podłogówki ciąg dalszy.
Toaleta sąsiaduje tylko z pom. ogrzewanymi i ma pow. ok 3.5m2 przez co ma baaardzo małe zapotrzebowanie na ogrzewanie, niecałe 7W/m2.
Pytanie czy w ogóle tam prowadzić tranzytowe rurki od pętli? 
Jeśli nie puszczę tam żadnych rurek boję się, że posadzka będzie nieprzyjemnie zimna.

----------


## gentoonx

> Jeszcze jedno pytanie.
> Na poddaszu z użytkowych pomieszczeń mam tylko antresolę. Czy pętlę do jej ogrzewania mogę zasilić z tego samego rozdzielacza co pętlę w płycie?


Będzie trudno odpowietrzyć, ale jest wykonalne

----------


## grzes124

> Będzie trudno odpowietrzyć, ale jest wykonalne


Lepiej osobny rozdzielacz? 
Na dwie pętlę trochę szkoda kasy na dodatkowy rozdzielacz, ale jeśli tak będzie bezpieczniej, to tak pewnie zrobię..

----------


## laskim

Jak to jest z tymi długościami rur do podłogówki. Zleciłem wykonanie projektu podłogówki (w tym też ozc) wg którego długość rurki 16x2.0 w jednym z obiegów ma 153m długości i jest to najbardziej oddalona sypialnia od rozdzielacza. Wszędzie piszą żeby nie przekraczać 100m.. nie wiem co o tym myśleć?
Drugie pytanie zupełnie laickie. Mam dwie sypialnie o podobnej powierzchni. W jednej rurki są gęsto w drugiej zdecydowanie rzadziej. Rozumiem że chodzi o przenikanie ciepła przez ścian i sąsiedztwo np. łazienki?

----------


## asolt

> Jak to jest z tymi długościami rur do podłogówki. Zleciłem wykonanie projektu podłogówki (w tym też ozc) wg którego długość rurki 16x2.0 w jednym z obiegów ma 153m długości i jest to najbardziej oddalona sypialnia od rozdzielacza. Wszędzie piszą żeby nie przekraczać 100m.. nie wiem co o tym myśleć?
> Drugie pytanie zupełnie laickie. Mam dwie sypialnie o podobnej powierzchni. W jednej rurki są gęsto w drugiej zdecydowanie rzadziej. Rozumiem że chodzi o przenikanie ciepła przez ścian i sąsiedztwo np. łazienki?


Masz o czym myslec, 153 m to duzo za duzo, jezeli dobiegi sa za długe trzeba rozwazyc dodatkowy rozdzielacz blizej. Jezeli chodzi o rozstaw rur to jest on uzalezniony od strat w poszczegolnych pomieszczniach, jezeli te straty sie róznią znacznie na m2 to i rozstawy będą sie rózniły

----------


## laskim

Dobieg 36,5m. Pętla 116,5m (sypialnia z garderobą). Długości są różne (35, 102, 76, 109, 103, 64, 53, 108 i właśnie 153..) Co też mnie zastanawia czy da rade to później wyregulować? Póki co nic jeszcze nie zamawiałem a nie chciałbym popełnić błędu.

----------


## asolt

> Dobieg 36,5m. Pętla 116,5m (sypialnia z garderobą). Długości są różne (35, 102, 76, 109, 103, 64, 53, 108 i właśnie 153..) Co też mnie zastanawia czy da rade to później wyregulować? Póki co nic jeszcze nie zamawiałem a nie chciałbym popełnić błędu.


Będzie potrzebna pompa obiegowa o duzej wysokosci podnoszonia, bedzie zwiekszony pobór energii. Ja bym taki projekt odrzucił i kazał przeprojektować. Skoro jeszcze nic nie zamówione to nic nie szkodzi zaprojektowac powtórnie, ja bym sprawdził obliczenia ozc do tego projektu. To ze są w nim błedy to widac, jak sa wykonane obliczenia ozc tego nie wiadomo.

----------


## grzes124

Po przemyśleniu tematu ogrzewania podłogowego oraz zabawy z purmo co i sdg, powstała pierwsza wersja podłogówki.

Kolorem niebieskim zaznaczona rurka podłogowa w otulinie/izolacji.

Parametry podłogówki dobrałem na podstawie OZC od asolta.
Zapotrzebowanie na ogrzewanie oscyluje w okolicach 25kWh/(m2rok)
Największe starty występują w salonie (duże okno), ok. 27W/m2 przy temp wew 20stC i zew. -20stC

Wyszło 9 pętli o długościach od 50m do 75m, razem ok 570m rurki. Rozstaw 25cm. Większe zagęszczenie 20cm tylko w łazience.
Ponieważ toaleta ma bardzo małe straty ogrzewam ją tylko powrotami z pętli.  Pytanie, czy to słuszne podejście?
Jak wspominałem wcześniej wszędzie bezie panele/parkiet, oprócz wiatrołapu, pralni, łazienki i toalety gdzie będą płytki/posadzka przemysłowa.

Porównując wyniki z Purmo CO i Purmo SDG wychodzi mi, że dla tych samych parametrów wejściowych Purmo SDG wylicza delikatnie większy strumień cieplny.
Wg Purmo SDG wystarczy dla mojej instalacji zasilanie o temp 33st, wg Purmo CO potrzeba zasilania o temp 35st.
Kiedyś, chyba mpoplaw, pisał, że SDG sporo przewymiarowuje. Może się ktoś to tego odniesie?

Zastanawiam się jeszcze nad kuchnią. Z jednej strony nie ma sensu pod meblami układać rurek, z drugiej strony tak jest bezpieczniej jeśli miałaby się w przyszłości zmienić jej aranżacja. Jakieś rady?

Wszelka krytyka mile widziana.
Jeśli widzicie jakieś rażące błędy to piszcie.

----------


## grzes124

Cisza nastała...
Jest aż tak źle, że szkoda słów, czy brak słów, bo nie ma się do czego przyczepić?  :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> Cisza nastała...
> Jest aż tak źle, że szkoda słów, czy brak słów, bo nie ma się do czego przyczepić?


Czym będziesz grzal ?Jeśli prądem to sądzę że w dwóch taryfach,czy przewidziales że przez ok.10h musisz zaopatrzyć dom w ilość energii na24h ?
Jeśli pompą ciepła,teraz czy kiedyś,brałeś pod uwage,że przez te 10h przy tych rozstawach musisz podnieść temp.zasilania a to będzie wiązało się ze spadkiem sprawności pompy ?
No chyba,że projekt od razu przewiduje grzanie dwutaryfowe.

----------


## grzes124

Tak, ogrzewanie przewiduje dwutaryfowe.
Ogrzewanie w płycie.
Podłogówkę będzie napędzał wodny bufor ciepła.
Bufor ciepła zasilany grzałką, kominkiem, może pompą/panelami

Z danych z Purmo CO wynika, że zmniejszając rozstaw z 25cm do 15cm, zdołam obniżyć temp zasilania jedynie o 2 stopnie, więc cudów nie ma.

EDIT:
Dodatkowo trzeba brać pod uwagę, że są to obliczenia dla mocno skrajnych warunków nie uwzględniających zysków.

----------


## emmer

ja ze swojego przykładu moge Ci podpowiedzieć na temat pętli pod meblami w kuchni: był projekt mebli, monterzy c.o wzięli to pod uwagę i pod nimi nie mam podłogówki. małżonce nie spodobała się jedna ostatnia szafeczka i z niej zrezygnowaliśmy. teraz mam taki kwadracik 40x40 cm nieogrzewany co czuć pod stopami w sezonie grzewczym. jak podłoga się dobrze rozgrzeje w mroźniejsze dni to jest to mniej odczuwalne ale różnica temperatur napewno jest. teraz napewno bym leciał z pętlą po całości.

----------


## Liwko

> teraz napewno bym leciał z pętlą po całości.


Ja dałem wszędzie, nawet pod lodówką  :smile:

----------


## grzes124

Dzięki emmer, też skłaniam się ku opcji równomiernego rozmieszczenia. Głównie z powodów, o których właśnie napisałeś  :wink: 

EDIT:
Męczy mnie jedynie ta toaleta.
Jeśli będę grzał samymi powrotami, to pewnie podłoga będzie wyczuwalnie chłodniejsza.
Z drugiej strony nie chciałbym jej przegrzewać.

----------


## asolt

> Tak, ogrzewanie przewiduje dwutaryfowe.
> Ogrzewanie w płycie.
> Podłogówkę będzie napędzał wodny bufor ciepła.
> Bufor ciepła zasilany grzałką, kominkiem, może pompą/panelami
> 
> Z danych z Purmo CO wynika, że zmniejszając rozstaw z 25cm do 15cm, zdołam obniżyć temp zasilania jedynie o 2 stopnie, więc cudów nie ma.
> 
> EDIT:
> Dodatkowo trzeba brać pod uwagę, że są to obliczenia dla mocno skrajnych warunków nie uwzględniających zysków.


Obliczenia ozc obejmują zyski bytowe, co prawda usrednione ale jednak

----------


## grzes124

> Obliczenia ozc obejmują zyski bytowe, co prawda usrednione ale jednak


Do projektowania pętli brałem pod uwagę "całkowitą projektową stratę ciepła" dla konkretnego pomieszczenia.
Tam też są uwzględnione zyski?

----------


## Liwko

> EDIT:
> Męczy mnie jedynie ta toaleta.
> Jeśli będę grzał samymi powrotami, to pewnie podłoga będzie wyczuwalnie chłodniejsza.
> Z drugiej strony nie chciałbym jej przegrzewać.


Gorzej z brakiem regulacji. Co będzie jak będzie za zimno/ciepło? Ja bym zrobił osobną pętle idącą przez drabinkę w podłogę toalety. Bardzo łatwo byś to wyregulował.

----------


## grzes124

Asolt tak na szybko jeszcze sprawdziłem i ustawiłem sporo większe zystki, tak że dom jeśli chodzi o zapotrzebowanie na ogrzewanie stał się pasywny  :wink: 
Natomiast projektowe obciążenie cieplne budynku, jak i całkowite starty na poszczególne pomieszczenia wg których projektowałem pętle ani drgnęły.

----------


## grzes124

> Gorzej z brakiem regulacji. Co będzie jak będzie za zimno/ciepło? Ja bym zrobił osobną pętle idącą przez drabinkę w podłogę toalety. Bardzo łatwo byś to wyregulował.


Ta toaleta ma całkowitych start raptem 7W/m2. Zimno w niej nie będzie nawet jak nie puszczę tam żadnych rurek. To nie jest łazienka, aby potrzebna była wyższa temp do komfortu.

W domu w którym mieszkam obecnie (nie energooszczędnym) też mam małą toaletę, która nie jest w ogóle ogrzewana, a zimno w niej nie jest, więc się nie boje.

----------


## Liwko

No może i tak. Jak będzie za zimno to dwa razy pierniesz i będzie po problemie  :smile:

----------


## asolt

> Do projektowania pętli brałem pod uwagę "całkowitą projektową stratę ciepła" dla konkretnego pomieszczenia.
> Tam też są uwzględnione zyski?


Mówiąc szczerze nie wiem, nie znam algorytmu audytora musze sie dowiedzieć u zrodła.

----------


## asolt

> Asolt tak na szybko jeszcze sprawdziłem i ustawiłem sporo większe zystki, tak że dom jeśli chodzi o zapotrzebowanie na ogrzewanie stał się pasywny 
> Natomiast projektowe obciążenie cieplne budynku, jak i całkowite starty na poszczególne pomieszczenia wg których projektowałem pętle ani drgnęły.


Nie wszystkie zyski są stałe w czasie, opcja ze ich nie ma jest bezpieczna i z zapasem do obliczen, zawsze trzeba wziac najgorszy wariant

----------


## grzes124

> Nie wszystkie zyski są stałe w czasie, opcja ze ich nie ma jest bezpieczna i z zapasem do obliczen, zawsze trzeba wziac najgorszy wariant


Jasne, zgadzam się w 100%.
Chyba sam ostatnio pisałeś, że zyski mają wpływ na zapotrzebowanie na ogrzewanie, a nie na obciążenie cieplne.
Dlatego duże okna zmniejszają zapotrzebowanie, ale zwiększają obciążenie.

Jeśli coś pokręciłem to mnie popraw  :wink: 

Dlatego też, przy projektowaniu podłogówki patrzyłem na całkowite straty a nie na zapotrzebowanie na ogrzewanie.

----------


## asolt

Tak własnie jest

----------


## cruz

> Ja dałem wszędzie, nawet pod lodówką


Też tak mam. Bo lodówka jest dziś tu a za 5 lat to równie dobrze może być gdzie indziej. A kuchnia była niby zaprojektowana na idealnie a po zmontowaniu okazało się, że trzeba dokupić jeszcze szafkę (niektórzy pewnie kazali by kuć podłogówkę i przestawiać rurki).
Nie przemawia do mnie stwierdzenie, że ogrzewanie pod szafkami to strata. Bo jak strata to gdzie te ciepło poleci?

----------


## Liwko

> Nie przemawia do mnie stwierdzenie, że ogrzewanie pod szafkami to strata. Bo jak strata to gdzie te ciepło poleci?


Przy wodnej odda gdzie indziej, przy kablach będzie gorzej.

----------


## piotrek0m

Czy rozdzielacz podłogówki można umieścić w pokoju? Będzie on bez pompy? Czy nie będzie słychać szumu? Rozdzielacz natynkowy będzie znajdował się docelowo  w zabudowanej szafie... więc nie będzie widoczny...

----------


## asolt

> Czy rozdzielacz podłogówki można umieścić w pokoju? Będzie on bez pompy? Czy nie będzie słychać szumu? Rozdzielacz natynkowy będzie znajdował się docelowo  w zabudowanej szafie... więc nie będzie widoczny...


Mozna. Nie bedzie szumiało, szafa zabudowana to wygłuszy.

----------


## imrahil

mam dwa pytanie. po pierwsze - czy i jaki preparat dodać do wody w instalacji ogrzewania podłogowego?

drugie - wygrzewanie podłogówki. wylewki i tynki zrobione w marcu, pierwsze podłogi planuję pod koniec grudnia. ma sens jakieś wygrzewanie? ściany zostały ocieplone w maju, strop właśnie jest izolowany. do grudnia w domu będzie utrzymywana temperatura około 15*C i działać wentylacja mechaniczna.

----------


## asolt

> mam dwa pytanie. po pierwsze - czy i jaki preparat dodać do wody w instalacji ogrzewania podłogowego?
> 
> drugie - wygrzewanie podłogówki. wylewki i tynki zrobione w marcu, pierwsze podłogi planuję pod koniec grudnia. ma sens jakieś wygrzewanie? ściany zostały ocieplone w maju, strop właśnie jest izolowany. do grudnia w domu będzie utrzymywana temperatura około 15*C i działać wentylacja mechaniczna.


ad1 nie ma takiej potrzeby
ad2 nie ma sensu, wystarczy utrzymywac niską temp. zasilania ok 23-25 oC przy przy układaniu płytek i paneli

----------


## imrahil

> ad1 nie ma takiej potrzeby
> ad2 nie ma sensu, wystarczy utrzymywac niską temp. zasilania ok 23-25 oC przy przy układaniu płytek i paneli


dzięki  :smile:

----------


## 1950

wygrzewanie podłogówki stosuje się przede wszystkim po to żeby zlikwidować naprężenia jakie są w płycie,
a nie po to żeby ją wysuszyć,
ale zrobisz jak zechcesz

----------


## piotrszym80

Witam,
ponownie wracam do tematu (przeczytałem pierwsze 15 stron oraz od 200strony) ogrzewania ściennego na piętrze oraz ogrzewania podłogowego na parterze.
Całość ma być sterowana za pomocą pogodówki która to reguluje  temperaturę na mieszaczu zarówno dla podłogówki jak i na ściennego ogrzewania.
Obecnie przymierzam się do policzenia OZC i projektu.
Rozpatruję dwa rozwiązania.
1. rozdzielacz na piętrze i na parterze
2. rozdzielacz lub rozdzielacze na parterze.

Wolę drugie bo mam na parterze miejsce na to. 
W jaki sposób będzie odpowietrzone ogrzewanie ścienne? W jaki sposób poradziliście sobie z tym problemem jeśli w ogóle on jest. Widziałem wmontowane odpowietrzniki w ścianach w najwyższym miejscu ale to ostateczność.
Jaki system użyliście do ściennego? Ja planuje to samo co na podłogę. Tynk cementowo- wapienny. Najpierw zarzutka, warstwa tynku aż do przykrycia rur siatka stalowa rapica i na to   jeszcze warstwa 1,5 cm. Zarzutka wcześniej a dwie warstwy tynku mokre na mokre.

----------


## piotrszym80

Witam,
ponownie wracam do tematu (przeczytałem pierwsze 15 stron oraz od 200strony) ogrzewania ściennego na piętrze oraz ogrzewania podłogowego na parterze.
Całość ma być sterowana za pomocą pogodówki która to reguluje  temperaturę na mieszaczu zarówno dla podłogówki jak i na ściennego ogrzewania.
Obecnie przymierzam się do policzenia OZC i projektu.
Rozpatruję dwa rozwiązania.
1. rozdzielacz na piętrze i na parterze
2. rozdzielacz lub rozdzielacze na parterze.

Wolę drugie bo mam na parterze miejsce na to. 
W jaki sposób będzie odpowietrzone ogrzewanie ścienne? W jaki sposób poradziliście sobie z tym problemem jeśli w ogóle on jest. Widziałem wmontowane odpowietrzniki w ścianach w najwyższym miejscu ale to ostateczność.
Jaki system użyliście do ściennego? Ja planuje to samo co na podłogę. Tynk cementowo- wapienny. Najpierw zarzutka, warstwa tynku aż do przykrycia rur siatka stalowa rapica i na to   jeszcze warstwa 1,5 cm. Zarzutka wcześniej a dwie warstwy tynku mokre na mokre.

----------


## piotrek0m

Pytanie o siatkę p-skurczową. 
Czy bezwzględnie należy ją przerwać w miejscu nacinania dylatacji? 

Na parterze największym pomieszczeniem będzie salon o wymiarach 8,5 m x 5,5 m. Na tej powierzchni będzie 5 pętli grzejnych. Czy wystarczy dylatacja tak jak na rysunku - czerwona, czy wskazana byłaby też z np. kuchnią - zielona ? No i czy siatkę bezwzględnie przerwać pod tą długą dylatacją?

----------


## _olo_

Lepiej zastosować 2 pętle po ok 60m/pokój 15-16m2 z cieńszej rurki czy jedną ok 120m z grubszej - które rozwiązanie lepsze pod względem wydajności ogrzewania i minimalizacji mocy pompki (najlepiej, żeby jedna zapewniła poprawną pracę) przy założeniu, że będzie podgrzewane i tłoczone wody do ok 140-150m2 grzanych podłóg. Rozstaw myślę 10-15 cm wszędzie, to jeszcze muszę przeliczyć bo już zapomniałem dla jakich rozstawów wyszło mi to 120mb/16m2.

W pierwszym wariancie (pętle 60m) pętle wszystkie w przybliżeniu powinny wyjść podobnej długości - na sypialnie po 2, salon 4, małe pomieszczenia - kuchnia, łazienki po jednej, małe przedsionki są na tyle małe, że powrotów będzie tyle że się już pętle nie zmieszczą, w rozwiązaniu drugim - pętle w pokojach były by 2x dłuższe od tych w małych pomieszczeniach - czy są jakieś komplikacje z wyregulowaniem temp w takim układzie ? 

Izolacja stropu żelbetowego - dawać czy nie ? O ile spadnie skuteczność grzania przy zastosowaniu rurek na folii bez styropianu ? O ile wzrośnie skuteczność chłodzenia pomieszczenia pod spodem w takich warunkach ? O ile wzrośnie akumulacyjność takiego rozwiązania do ogrzania/ochłodzenia - płyta 14+9 wylewki ?

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Lepiej zastosować 2 pętle po ok 60m/pokój 15-16m2 z cieńszej rurki czy jedną ok 120m z grubszej - które rozwiązanie lepsze pod względem wydajności ogrzewania i minimalizacji mocy pompki (najlepiej, żeby jedna zapewniła poprawną pracę) przy założeniu, że będzie podgrzewane i tłoczone wody do ok 140-150m2 grzanych podłóg. Rozstaw myślę 10-15 cm wszędzie, to jeszcze muszę przeliczyć bo już zapomniałem dla jakich rozstawów wyszło mi to 120mb/16m2.
> 
> W pierwszym wariancie (pętle 60m) pętle wszystkie w przybliżeniu powinny wyjść podobnej długości - na sypialnie po 2, salon 4, małe pomieszczenia - kuchnia, łazienki po jednej, małe przedsionki są na tyle małe, że powrotów będzie tyle że się już pętle nie zmieszczą, w rozwiązaniu drugim - pętle w pokojach były by 2x dłuższe od tych w małych pomieszczeniach - czy są jakieś komplikacje z wyregulowaniem temp w takim układzie ? 
> 
> Izolacja stropu żelbetowego - dawać czy nie ? O ile spadnie skuteczność grzania przy zastosowaniu rurek na folii bez styropianu ? O ile wzrośnie skuteczność chłodzenia pomieszczenia pod spodem w takich warunkach ? O ile wzrośnie akumulacyjność takiego rozwiązania do ogrzania/ochłodzenia - płyta 14+9 wylewki ?


Z tego co wiem petle nie moga przekraczac 100 mb dlugosci. Przy ogrzewaniu podlogowym petle powinny lezec na styro I foli alu.

----------


## autorus

oj tam od razu powinny. U mnie będzie na beton.

----------


## Tomaszs131

...ale pod betonem powinna byc izolacja na gruncie

----------


## karolek75

> Z tego co wiem petle nie moga przekraczac 100 mb dlugosci. Przy ogrzewaniu podlogowym petle powinny lezec na styro I foli alu.


a co daje ta folia alu? Bez szczeliny powietrznej bedzie tylko rewelacyjna paroizolacja jesli jej nie podziurawisz.

----------


## autorus

> ...ale pod betonem powinna byc izolacja na gruncie


oczywiście

----------


## gentoonx

> Lepiej zastosować 2 pętle po ok 60m/pokój 15-16m2 z cieńszej rurki czy jedną ok 120m z grubszej - które rozwiązanie lepsze pod względem wydajności ogrzewania i minimalizacji mocy pompki 
> ...


to pierwsze

----------


## Kdens

Witam,

czy podłączał ktoś może obiegi do rozdzielaczy po wylaniu wylewek? bo chyba nie zdążę tego zrobić przed wylaniem. czy dużo więcej z tym zabawy?  Osobiście wydaje mi się, że nie będzie dużo ciężej. Oczywiście zapas rury zostawiony

----------


## fotohobby

Dać się da, ale próby szczelności nie robisz ?
Warto też na czas wykonywania posadzki mieć instalację pod ciśnieniem, żeby ewentualne uszkodzenie  wykryć od razu.

----------


## fotohobby

Kolektory słoneczne, to raczej domu nie ogrzeją.
 Każde żródło bedzie dobre, pod warunkiem odpowiedniego wykonania instalacji.

----------


## pawel.

> Dać się da, ale próby szczelności nie robisz ?
> Warto też na czas wykonywania posadzki mieć instalację pod ciśnieniem, żeby ewentualne uszkodzenie  wykryć od razu.


Ale robiąc instalacje rozdzielaczową bez połączeń w wylewce raczej wad nie powinno być, no chyba że jakimś cudem zrobisz dziurę w rurce...
Od jutra też zaczynam instalacje c.o. w swoim domu. Planuje zrobić na rozdzielaczu. Powiedzcie czy dobrze myślę, wszędzie pex al pex fi 16. czy może do grzejników większa rurka - dom parterowy.?? Piec będzie na paliwo stałe.

----------


## fotohobby

Ja nie. Ekipa od miksokręta.
Próbę szczelnosci zaleca chyba kazdy prodycent ogrzewania podłogowego.

----------


## cieszynianka

> a z jakim sposobem ogrzewania najlepiej współpracuje ogrzewanie podłogowe??
> węgiel, pellet, pompy ciepła, kolektory słoneczne?


Pompa ciepła, gaz  :roll eyes:

----------


## pawel.

Czy ktoś mi wyjaśni czym różni się zaworek rozbieralny od nierozbieralnego przy rozdzielaczu.??

----------


## Liwko

Pierwszy można rozebrać, a drugiego nie  :big grin:

----------


## Tomaszs131

Liwko nie przepuscilbys takie okazji  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> Liwko nie przepuscilbys takie okazji


Jakie pytanie, taka odpowiedź  :smile:

----------


## _olo_

> Pierwszy można rozebrać, a drugiego nie


Myślę, że to nie jest jednak poprawna odpowiedź.

----------


## Liwko

> Myślę, że to nie jest jednak poprawna odpowiedź.


Twoja tym bardziej.

----------


## _olo_

Rozbieralny jest każdy. Tu chodzi o możliwość ponownego złożenia tak, by odzyskał funkcjonalność.

----------


## Liwko

> Rozbieralny jest każdy. Tu chodzi o możliwość ponownego złożenia tak, by odzyskał funkcjonalność.


No to żeś teraz zabłysnął że ho ho  :big grin:

----------


## _olo_

> No to żeś teraz zabłysnął że ho ho


Dziękuję za wyrazy uznania.

----------


## autorus

Odnośnie podłogowe to słyszałem ze niektóre kotły mają wbudowany specjalny program wygrzewania. Czy wiessman ma coś takiego ?

----------


## grzeniu666

Jak gęsto dawaliście spinki do podłogówki (co 1m, co 0,5m?), ile powinienem kupić na 1200m podłogówki?

----------


## Tomaszs131

U mnie przy 2000m poszlo ponad 2500 spinek. Zalezy tez od zageszczenia rurek.

----------


## gentoonx

> Odnośnie podłogowe to słyszałem ze niektóre kotły mają wbudowany specjalny program wygrzewania. Czy wiessman ma coś takiego ?


ma, chyba z 5 różnych wersji - zciągnij ze strony V instrukcję serwisową do kotła jaki planujesz i popatrzysz -  zmienne bodajże w kodowaniu 2

----------


## pawel.

Czy przez ten otwór w ścianie mogę poprowadzić z czystym sumieniem rury pex al pe w otulinie, czy może powinny być zabezpieczone jakimś peszlem.??

----------


## gentoonx

otulina, peszel - byle zabezpieczone by nie obcierały

----------


## pawel.

Witam. 

Mimo że nie bardzo mam pojęcie (czego można domyśleć się z moich poprzednich postów) rozpocząłem montaż instalacji c.o. w swoim domu - samemu. 



Czy w ten sposób wykonane podejście pod grzejnik, będzie ok.?? Wydaje mi się, że montując grzejnik (ewentualny hydraulik) przetnie w odpowiednim miejscu pex'a i połączy z grzejnikiem. Dobrze myślę.??

----------


## pawel.

Pex 16  w otulinie ma około 35mm. Robiąc wylewkę na 5 - 6cm (pex ułożony na styropianie) nad otuliną będzie ok 2 cm betonu. Czy tyle wystarczy czy może lepiej wyciąć styropian pod rurkami i ułożyć je na pierwszej warstwie styropianu.??

----------


## DEZET

> Witam. 
> 
> Mimo że nie bardzo mam pojęcie (czego można domyśleć się z moich poprzednich postów) rozpocząłem montaż instalacji c.o. w swoim domu - samemu. 
> 
> 
> 
> Czy w ten sposób wykonane podejście pod grzejnik, będzie ok.?? Wydaje mi się, że montując grzejnik (ewentualny hydraulik) przetnie w odpowiednim miejscu pex'a i połączy z grzejnikiem. Dobrze myślę.??


Nie będziesz tynkował przed powieszeniem grzejników? Muszą być zrobione rozstawy rur pod grzejnik, kolanko częściowo zatynkowane... chyba, że to się inaczej teraz robi :ohmy:

----------


## Kasza w spraju

Takie trzy pytanka w temacie:

1) Po co właściwie daje się taśmę brzegową?
Nie byłoby lepiej wsadzić z 10cm styro, która lepiej zaizoluje styk płyta - ściany a i pozwoli na odkształcenia płyty?

2) Czy wylewkę na podłogówkę się zbroi, chociażby siatką 10x10 kładziona na rurki?

3) Zostawia się przerwy na dylatację? Co wtedy z rurkami podłogówki - podlegają przecież sporym siłom rozrywającym... 

25zł za m2 podłogówki - powariowali...

----------


## _olo_

> 25zł za m2 podłogówki - powariowali...


Chyba 75 raczej.

----------


## teres

> Takie trzy pytanka w temacie:
> 1) Po co właściwie daje się taśmę brzegową?
> Nie byłoby lepiej wsadzić z 10cm styro, która lepiej zaizoluje styk płyta - ściany a i pozwoli na odkształcenia płyty?


Jest taniej, szybciej i wygodniej.




> 2) Czy wylewkę na podłogówkę się zbroi, chociażby siatką 10x10 kładziona na rurki?


Nie




> 3) Zostawia się przerwy na dylatację? Co wtedy z rurkami podłogówki - podlegają przecież sporym siłom rozrywającym...


Robisz dylatacje, a rurkę puszczasz w  rurce osłonowej - to wystarczy.

----------


## Kasza w spraju

> Robisz dylatacje, a rurkę puszczasz w  rurce osłonowej - to wystarczy.


Nie wiem czy dobrze rozumiem - czyli tylko pod rzeczywistą powierzchnią grzejną rurka PO jest bez osłony?
Inne fragmenty (transport do rozdzielnika) są w styropianie albo w osłonie, czy tak?

----------


## misiupl

> Nie wiem czy dobrze rozumiem - czyli tylko pod rzeczywistą powierzchnią grzejną rurka PO jest bez osłony?
> Inne fragmenty (transport do rozdzielnika) są w styropianie albo w osłonie, czy tak?


przez dylatację pex przechodzi w peszlu np takim: 

inne fragmenty pomiędzy pomieszczeniami mogą być w izolacji lub bez

----------


## trafal

Witam, mam pytanie do znawców tematu: czy rurki podłogówki które przechodzą przez drzwi mogą być w otulinie (taka standardowa na rurki pex niebieska, czerwona) czy koniecznie muszą być w peszlu? Czy rurki które idą w ścianę do grzejnika też mogą być w takie otulinie?  Proszę o sugestie, a chciałbym uniknąć problemów. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## 1950

mogą

----------


## memekt

TERES dlaczego uważasz, że nie można stosować siatki zbrojeniowej przy podłogówce?

----------


## Kasza w spraju

> TERES dlaczego uważasz, że nie można stosować siatki zbrojeniowej przy podłogówce?


Tak napisał?
Z kontekstu wydaje się, że nie ma takiej konieczności.
A jak nie ma - to po co przepłacać?

----------


## memekt

> Tak napisał?
> Z kontekstu wydaje się, że nie ma takiej konieczności.
> A jak nie ma - to po co przepłacać?


A kiedy jest taka konieczność? Ja nie dałem i muszę przyznać, że żałuję bo mi wylewka popękała w kilku miejscach. 
Wszystko zależy od gruntu, jeśli chudziak potrzaskał to warto rzucić siatkę bo wylewka też pęknie.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Tomaszs131

> A kiedy jest taka konieczność? Ja nie dałem i muszę przyznać, że żałuję bo mi wylewka popękała w kilku miejscach. 
> Wszystko zależy od gruntu, jeśli chudziak potrzaskał to warto rzucić siatkę bo wylewka też pęknie.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


A jaka gruba miales wylewke? Jakiego uzyles piasku i  cementu?

----------


## teres

> TERES dlaczego uważasz, że nie można stosować siatki zbrojeniowej przy podłogówce?


Nie, że "nie można", tylko nie ma sensu, nie ma co tam wzmacniać.




> A kiedy jest taka konieczność? Ja nie dałem i muszę przyznać, że żałuję bo mi wylewka popękała w kilku miejscach.


Miałeś porobione dylatacje?

Jestem zdania, że dobrze zrobiona wylewka nie powinna pękać i nie potrzeba do tego żadnych zabiegów ze zbrojeniem.

----------


## memekt

Dylatacja jest wszędzie tam gdzie powinna, cement "1", piasek też był ok, grubość to około 6-7 cm; wadą było źle wykonane podłoże pod chudziak, który później popękał. Pamiętam, że w jednym pokoju wylewka dokładnie pękła tam gdzie popękany był chudziak. Nie mówię tu o jakichś ogromnych pęknięciach, po prostu porobiły się rysy.

----------


## fotohobby

> A kiedy jest taka konieczność? Ja nie dałem i muszę przyznać, że żałuję bo mi wylewka popękała w kilku miejscach. 
> Wszystko zależy od gruntu, jeśli chudziak potrzaskał to warto rzucić siatkę bo wylewka też pęknie.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


I myślisz, że siateczka 10x10 by się obroniła ?
Predzej lepsza klasa cementu i żwirek.

----------


## Kasza w spraju

> wylewka dokładnie pękła tam gdzie popękany był chudziak. Nie mówię tu o jakichś ogromnych pęknięciach, po prostu porobiły się rysy.


Trochę dziwne że popękał chudziak...
Gdzieś wyczytałem że max do 4m2 wylewki bez dylatacji... (może się mylę).

----------


## autorus

jest spora różnica między *nie wolno* a *nie ma takiej konieczności.*

----------


## fotohobby

4m2 ??
Raczej 16-20m2

----------


## Tomaszs131

Z tego co mi fachowiec mowil to kluczowa sprawa sa  cement, plukany piasek i grubosc wylewki. U mnie jest jej 10 cm z 1 klasy cementu i plukany piasku. Nie kladlem siatki wzmacniajacej. Jak narazie wszystko jest ok, nie ma znaku wycierania sie posadzki czy jej pekania.

----------


## plusfoto

> Raczej 16-20m2


Zależy której - nie generalizujmy.

----------


## Adam626

> z 1 klasy cementu i plukany piasku. .


ZTCW 1 klasy cementu nie stosuje się do wylewek bo za szybko wiąże. Tak mówił mi guru od wylewek

----------


## fotohobby

> ZTCW 1 klasy cementu nie stosuje się do wylewek bo za szybko wiąże. Tak mówił mi guru od wylewek


Może latem nie. Jesienią, zimą ten czas wiązania i zwiekszone ciepło hydratacji to zaleta.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Wylewalem we wrzesniu, wiec nie powinno byc zle.

----------


## _olo_

Jak wylewka plastyczna to dobry plastyfikator do posadzek na żywicach naftalenowych+ melaminowych spowalniający wiązanie. Jak najmniej wody i odpowiedni cement - tu producenci podają i czasy wiązania i jakieś parametry skurczowe.
Jeżeli te pęknięcia w wyniku skurczu to można się przed tym zabezpieczyć dodając farfocli zwanych zbrojeniem rozproszonym (włókna syntetyczne lub metalowe). Jeżeli pęknięcia to wynik nie równego podłoża to albo grubsza płyta albo postarać się by to podłoże było równe.  :wink:

----------


## Tomaszs131

No wlasnie zapomnialem o plastyfikatorze i wluknach rozproszonych. U mnie poszlo 10 paczek wlukien i 35 litrow plastyfikatora.

----------


## autorus

> ZTCW 1 klasy cementu nie stosuje się do wylewek bo za szybko wiąże. Tak mówił mi guru od wylewek


tez to słyszałem.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Jeżeli nie robi się kotłowni tylko pc to rurki umieszcza się na suficie.  Pompę ciepła wymyślono do chłodzenia i szkoda z tej funkcji rezygnować. 
 Poza tym ogrzewanie powierzchni podłogi podczerwienią jest najefektywniejsze energetycznie. Grzejemy powierzchnię a nie całą płytę.
 Przy sterowanie, ciepło robi się od razu.
 Nie ma znaczenia co jest na podłodze, mogą być nawet grube dechy a na nich niedźwiedzia skóra.
 Ogrzewanie podczerwienią podłogi jest tańsze
Latem taki układ doskonale chłodzi. 
 No i najważniejsze!! System taki doskonale uwzględnia zyski bytowe i słoneczne. Ponieważ ciepłe powietrze z zysków gromadzi się pod sufitem nie grzejąc podłogi!
 Nie ma znaczenia czym podłoga jest wykończona. 
 Jaki jest sens umieszczać rurki w podłodze???

----------


## Liwko

No to teraz się zacznie  :big grin:

----------


## piotrek0m

Ponowię pytanie, czy należy przerwać siatkę pod dylatacją ? 
Tak piszą w niektórych poradnikach, natomiast wykonawcy powiedzieli, że nigdy nie przerywali siatki pod nacięciem dylatacyjnym i nigdy nie mieli z tego tytułu reklamacji ? Po prostu nacięcie dylatacji dochodzi do siatki....

----------


## Dwd89

panowie polećcie kogoś z forum kto mi zrobi rzetelne obliczenie w ozc.

U siebie mam taką sytuację, parter nad ogrzewaną piwnicą, dwie ściany zewnętrzne, dwie sąsiadują z innymi ogrzewanymi mieszkaniami.

Instalacja z buforem - źródło ciepła nieistotne (kocioł na groszek i grzałki w taniej taryfie). 

Od góry jadąc:

Żywica poliuretanowa lub epoksydowa. kilka mm
wylewka z rurkami pex 16mm - 5cm (nie mogę podnieść tej grubości bo się okno balkonowe nie otworzy.
rurki łapane są do siatki z stalowej z oczkiem 10x10
folia aluminiowa 
styropian 4cm żeby nie było słychać w piwnicy dźwięków chodzenia itd. 

Podłogówka:
Od bufora jadąc:
Pompa sterowana sterownikiem pokojowym umiejscowionym w samym centrum domu. Wentylacja mechaniczna i tak wymiesza powietrze we wszystkich pomieszczeniach. 
Zawór trójdrogowy / czterodrogowy (nie wiem jaką korzyść daje zastosowanie czterodrogowego) z siłownikiem sterowanym pogodówką. 
Rozdzielacz nr 1 w kotłowni na 2 sekcje ale szukam takiego z możliwością podpięcia grubych rurek pex najlepiej coś ok. 30mm  

Rozdzielacz nr 2 na parterze z 8 sekcjami. 
Każda sekcja ok 75-80m rury pex 16mm. Rozstaw co 10cm niezależnie od pomieszczenia.

Rozdzielacz nr 3 w piwnicy z 6 sekcjami.
Każda sekcja również 75-80m. Rozstaw jak wyżej co 10cm.

W rozdzielaczu podpinam:
sekcja 1, wlot z 1 pozycji belki zasilającej, wylot do ostatniej pozycji belki zasilającej. Analogicznie reszta.
W rozdzielaczu nr 1 - kotłowni podpinam rurki również tak jakby "na odwrót" W celu lepszej samo regulacji układu. 

Powyższe rozwiązanie wyczytane w wątkach o pompach ciepła i dążeniu do jak najniższej temperatury zasilania, oraz po potwierdzeniu powyższych rozwiązań z instytutem budownictwa pasywnego i rozwiązań energooszczędnych. 

Termoizolacja:
Na podłodze parteru 4cm styropianu(grubość), pomiędzy ścianą a podłogą 4cm styropianu, ponieważ nad owym styropianem jest kanał elektroinstalacyjny z przewodami. Który będzie już nad wylewką a za listwą przypodłogową. Nad kanałem 4cm tynku perlitowego wg przepisu Adam_Mk (wewnątrz pomieszczeń, zewnątrz ściana grubość 38cm + styropian grafitowy 12cm) .
W piwnicy jest lepsza izolacja bo mamy do czynienia z podłogą na gruncie. 

Na materiale do wylewek nie chcę oszczędzać. Z forum dowiedziałem się że do podłóg z pokryciem żywicą stosuje się inne materiały - kruszywo o odpowiedniej frakcji. Dążenie do jak najniższej temperatury w moim przypadku ma dwa uzasadnienia. 
Ad.1 Lepsze rozładowanie bufora. 
Ad. 2 Mniejsza rozszerzalność wylewki.

Mimo wszystko boje się o powstanie rys i pęknięć co byłoby katastrofą przy zastosowaniu żywicy. 

Czy ktoś z Was może polecić firmę od wylewek z śląska/małopolski z której pracy jest zadowolony(a).

----------


## fotohobby

Przy tej grubości wylewki, to chyba tylko anhydryt.

----------


## memekt

Witam,
powiedzcie co dawaliście pod panele przy podłogówce i się sprawdziło.

Tylko fajnie by było żeby się wypowiedziały osoby, które mają to u siebie w domu bo osób, które nie mają a polecają to jest na necie...

Dzięki,
Pozdrawiam

----------


## memekt

> Witam,
> powiedzcie co dawaliście pod panele przy podłogówce i się sprawdziło.
> 
> Tylko fajnie by było żeby się wypowiedziały osoby, które mają to u siebie w domu bo osób, które nie mają a polecają to jest na necie...
> 
> Dzięki,
> Pozdrawiam


Nikt nie ma paneli na podłogówce?

----------


## Liwko

> Nikt nie ma paneli na podłogówce?


Pyxis ma

----------


## jedrek244

jest cały wątek o podkładach pod panele 
roznie polecaja podobno najlepej maty kwarcowe 
bo swietnie wygluszaja panele ale troche drogawe są

pzdr

----------


## memekt

Jeśli chodzi o wygłuszenie to aż tak bardzo mi na nim nie zależy

----------


## AndrzejH

Pod panelami na ogrzewaniu podłogowym mam matę kwarcową 3 mm.
Od dwóch sezonów grzewczych. Wg. mnie sprawdza się bardzo dobrze i idealnie wygłusza panele.
Ten podkład jest ciężki i robi jednocześnie za izolację wilgościową.

----------


## grzeniu666

Jak przygotować do wylewek fragment podłogi ze słupkami od balustrady schodów? Jest sobie hol na piętrze, ca. 2.5x6m, w tych 2.5m jest około metr "dziury" schodowej i 1.5m przejścia obok niej. Przy krawędzi dziury, jakieś 6cm o niej, do góry stropu (monolit) są mocowane słupki balustrady. Myślę dać wokół tych słupków z centymetr (dwa?) taśmy dylatacyjnej (brzegowej). Co myślicie, starczy to aby ta płyta grzewcza mogła pracować należycie? Jeśli nie, to jak to wykonać? PS. Na podłodze będą panele, jeśli to ma jakieś znaczenie.

----------


## jasiek71

> Jak przygotować do wylewek fragment podłogi ze słupkami od balustrady schodów? Jest sobie hol na piętrze, ca. 2.5x6m, w tych 2.5m jest około metr "dziury" schodowej i 1.5m przejścia obok niej. Przy krawędzi dziury, jakieś 6cm o niej, do góry stropu (monolit) są mocowane słupki balustrady. Myślę dać wokół tych słupków z centymetr (dwa?) taśmy dylatacyjnej (brzegowej). Co myślicie, starczy to aby ta płyta grzewcza mogła pracować należycie? Jeśli nie, to jak to wykonać? PS. Na podłodze będą panele, jeśli to ma jakieś znaczenie.


nie wiem do czego te dylatacje ...?
robisz wylewki, układasz panele i kołkami mocujesz balustradę ...

----------


## krzy27

Byle nie wierć przez rurki ogrzewania podłogowego tych kołków.

----------


## jasiek71

> Byle nie wierć przez rurki ogrzewania podłogowego tych kołków.


raczej nikt normalny nie układa ich przy samej krawędzi otworu klatki schodowej ... :smile:

----------


## krzy27

Raczej chodziło mi o to że dziura nie jest po całości i tam gdzie ma rozpychać dwie ściany dylatacje bym dał.

----------


## grzeniu666

chłopacy, ale ta balustrada już (czyli przed wylewkami) jest zamocowana, do płyty stropowej. Sytuacja chyba podobna do np. słupów w pomieszczeniu.

----------


## gentoonx

owiń paskiem brzegowym (0,5cm) i zalewaj

----------


## grzeniu666

> owiń paskiem brzegowym (0,5cm) i zalewaj


Dzięki za opinię! Tak zrobię (mam mikrogumę EPDM 10mm, nią owinę, jest bardziej elastyczna)  :smile:

----------


## zyzolek

> Dzięki za opinię! Tak zrobię (mam mikrogumę EPDM 10mm, nią owinę, jest bardziej elastyczna)


Tylko nie rób jak sąsiedzi.
Mam na myśli Awatar :wink:

----------


## gentoonx

> Dzięki za opinię! Tak zrobię (mam mikrogumę EPDM 10mm, nią owinę, jest bardziej elastyczna)


może być ale ruch i tak będzie ograniczany przez dylatacje przy ścianach czyli jak pasek to max 05cm

----------


## mb1808

Witajcie.
Mam poważny problem. Odpaliłem tydzień temu kotłownię i niestety uklaad nie trzyma cisnienia.
Mam gdzieś nieszczelność w podłogówce.!!!!!!!!
Oczywi scie wsz edzie zrobione wylewki , w łazienkach, kuchni i innych pomieszczeniach połżóne płytki.
Będę sprawdzał powietrzem która pętla jest nieszczelna jednak co robić dalej ??????
CZy są sposoby na uszczelnienie pętli bez rozkuwania wylewek?
Jeżeli nie to jak znaleźć miejsce w którym jest przeciek ??
Pomocy !!!!!
Będę wdzięcznyza wszelkie rady.

----------


## krzy27

Czym robiłeś tą podłogówkę pex, miedź? Masz łączenia w wylewce? Może powietrze wychodzi.

----------


## autorus

Trzeba rozkuć podłączyć i zalać. 
Albo się pilnuje przed albo lata po. Tekst jest również do mnie bo za tydzień kładę.

----------


## fenix2

> Witajcie.
> Mam poważny problem. Odpaliłem tydzień temu kotłownię i niestety uklaad nie trzyma cisnienia.
> Mam gdzieś nieszczelność w podłogówce.!!!!!!!!
> Oczywi scie wsz edzie zrobione wylewki , w łazienkach, kuchni i innych pomieszczeniach połżóne płytki.
> Będę sprawdzał powietrzem która pętla jest nieszczelna jednak co robić dalej ??????
> CZy są sposoby na uszczelnienie pętli bez rozkuwania wylewek?
> Jeżeli nie to jak znaleźć miejsce w którym jest przeciek ??
> Pomocy !!!!!
> Będę wdzięcznyza wszelkie rady.


Skąd pewność że w podłogówce? A może gdzieś na rozdzielaczu czy innej armaturze. 
 Próba ciśnieniowa była przed i w trakcie wylewania?

----------


## modena

Witam.
Czy ktoś może  orientuje  się który zawór ( w załączniku   w zakładce zawory ) nadaje się do tego  grzejnika drabinkowego ?

http://enix.pl/kolekcje/grzejniki-co/hiacynt-h/    ? 
Instalacja 100% podłogówka , rurki  wavin tigris 16mm

Czy   te zawory  z Danfosa muszą kosztować 670 zł   :sad:  
Czy do łazienki 250x360 cm wystarczy grzejnik o wysokości 100cm ?

----------


## Maher

> Witajcie.
> Mam poważny problem. Odpaliłem tydzień temu kotłownię i niestety uklaad nie trzyma cisnienia.
> Mam gdzieś nieszczelność w podłogówce.!!!!!!!!
> Oczywi scie wsz edzie zrobione wylewki , w łazienkach, kuchni i innych pomieszczeniach połżóne płytki.
> Będę sprawdzał powietrzem która pętla jest nieszczelna jednak co robić dalej ??????
> CZy są sposoby na uszczelnienie pętli bez rozkuwania wylewek?
> Jeżeli nie to jak znaleźć miejsce w którym jest przeciek ??
> Pomocy !!!!!
> Będę wdzięcznyza wszelkie rady.


Może też podłogówka nie była dobrze odpowietrzona i powoli się odpowietrza i spada ciśnienie. U mnie ciśnienie zeszłej zimy idealnie trzymało, ale w jednej gałedzi instalacji zbierało się powietrze i nie miało gdzie uciec i jak pompa startowała to przez chwilę słychać było bulgotanie wody z powietrzem, niedawno dorobiłem w tym miejscu odpowietrznik automatyczny i powietrza już nie słychać ale ciśnienie powoli spada. Czyli według ciebie powinienem kuć podłogi bo ciśnienie mi spada, nie tylko teraz naprawdę podłogówka zaczęła się dopiero odpowietrzać i jak się odpowietrzy to przestanie spadać ciśnienie.

----------


## Liwko

> Witam.
> Czy ktoś może  orientuje  się który zawór ( w załączniku   w zakładce zawory ) nadaje się do tego  grzejnika drabinkowego ?
> 
> http://enix.pl/kolekcje/grzejniki-co/hiacynt-h/    ? 
> Instalacja 100% podłogówka , rurki  wavin tigris 16mm
> 
> Czy   te zawory  z Danfosa muszą kosztować 670 zł   
> Czy do łazienki 250x360 cm wystarczy grzejnik o wysokości 100cm ?


http://allegro.pl/zawor-grzejnikowy-...668336086.html

A najlepiej spytaj hydraulika.

----------


## jasiek71

> Witajcie.
> Mam poważny problem. Odpaliłem tydzień temu kotłownię i niestety uklaad nie trzyma cisnienia.
> Mam gdzieś nieszczelność w podłogówce.!!!!!!!!
> Oczywi scie wsz edzie zrobione wylewki , w łazienkach, kuchni i innych pomieszczeniach połżóne płytki.
> Będę sprawdzał powietrzem która pętla jest nieszczelna jednak co robić dalej ??????
> CZy są sposoby na uszczelnienie pętli bez rozkuwania wylewek?
> Jeżeli nie to jak znaleźć miejsce w którym jest przeciek ??
> Pomocy !!!!!
> Będę wdzięcznyza wszelkie rady.


najpierw porządnie odpowietrz całą instalację i obserwuj wszelkie połączenia...
jeżeli nadal systematycznie spada ciśnienie to na zasadzie eliminacji ( zakręcania poszczególnych obwodów ustal gdzie jest jakaś nieszczelność...
jak już będziesz pewny co do nieszczelności to wtedy "krzycz", coś się wymyśli ...

----------


## modena

> http://allegro.pl/zawor-grzejnikowy-...668336086.html
> A najlepiej spytaj hydraulika.


Liwko jakiś mało urodziwy ten zawór  :roll eyes:  :smile:   , zeszpeciłby mi łazienkę  :smile: 
Hydraulik  coś mówił że podłączy rurki (są  przygotowane i zaślepione ) z jednej strony  , zaworem trójdrożnym     .

----------


## Liwko

> Liwko jakiś mało urodziwy ten zawór   , zeszpeciłby mi łazienkę 
> Hydraulik  coś mówił że podłączy rurki (są  przygotowane i zaślepione ) z jednej strony  , zaworem trójdrożnym     .


Mam ładniejszy ale nie mogę go nigdzie znaleźć  :roll eyes:

----------


## Liwko

O taki mam

----------


## herakles

> Witajcie.
> Mam poważny problem. Odpaliłem tydzień temu kotłownię i niestety uklaad nie trzyma cisnienia.
> Mam gdzieś nieszczelność w podłogówce.!!!!!!!!
> Oczywi scie wsz edzie zrobione wylewki , w łazienkach, kuchni i innych pomieszczeniach połżóne płytki.
> Będę sprawdzał powietrzem która pętla jest nieszczelna jednak co robić dalej ??????
> CZy są sposoby na uszczelnienie pętli bez rozkuwania wylewek?
> Jeżeli nie to jak znaleźć miejsce w którym jest przeciek ??
> Pomocy !!!!!
> Będę wdzięcznyza wszelkie rady.


Skąd ta pewność, że ucieka podłogówką?

----------


## piotrek0m

A tak na marginesie. 
Wykonawca wykonał mi instalację ogrzewania podłogowego - rezultat jest estetyczny i zadowalający i nawet gotowy byłem go polecić na forum i wszystko byłoby ok, gdyby nie faktura...

Policzył tak: 
materiały netto + koszt robocizny netto + 19 % podatku dochodowego + 8 % podatku VAT.  

Z tym 19 % to jakieś kuriozum !

----------


## autorus

czy ktoś układał pola w kształcie trójkąta na listwach? myślę, jak to zrobić.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> A tak na marginesie. 
> Wykonawca wykonał mi instalację ogrzewania podłogowego - rezultat jest estetyczny i zadowalający i nawet gotowy byłem go polecić na forum i wszystko byłoby ok, gdyby nie faktura...
> 
> Policzył tak: 
> materiały netto + koszt robocizny netto + 19 % podatku dochodowego + 8 % podatku VAT.  
> 
> Z tym 19 % to jakieś kuriozum !


Nie uzgodniles  ceny instalacji przed rozpoczeciem prac?

----------


## _John

> czy ktoś układał pola w kształcie trójkąta na listwach? myślę, jak to zrobić.


Oj twój wykonawca to cię musi lubić.
W łazience podział na strefy wygląda rozsądniej.
Rozłożyć rury w taki trójkąt do szpica (salon) będzie bardzo ciężko.
Ludzie mają problem z ciasnym zakrętem 90st, a co dopiero z takim malutkim kątem.
Łatwiej będzie rozłożyć to w kształcie prostokątów (takich koślawych)

----------


## asolt

> Oj twój wykonawca to cię musi lubić.
> W łazience podział na strefy wygląda rozsądniej.
> Rozłożyć rury w taki trójkąt do szpica (salon) będzie bardzo ciężko.
> Ludzie mają problem z ciasnym zakrętem 90st, a co dopiero z takim malutkim kątem.
> Łatwiej będzie rozłożyć to w kształcie prostokątów (takich koślawych)


To jest tylko rysunek, nikt nie wygina rur do szpica, po prostu łatwiej tak narysowac.

----------


## netbet

> czy ktoś układał pola w kształcie trójkąta na listwach? myślę, jak to zrobić.


..to co ułozysz będzie dalekie - i to bardzo - od projektu....
wszytkie "ostre" narożniki będą miały łuki o promieniu ....8-10cm...

----------


## asolt

W tym przypadku podział pętli moze byc nieco inny byle tylko zgadzał sie rozstaw i długosc pętli. W pomieszczeniach o kształcie wycinka koła trudno jest tak ustawic, aby poszczegolne pętle miały kształt prostokątów lub kwadratów

----------


## jedrek244

Jasne jest przecież, że nikt takich szpicy nie ulozy, i tak bedzie trzeba giac na sprezynie
przy takich zakretach, na listwach tez da rede zrobic tylko trzeba sobie dobrze rozplanowac
dlugie podejscia w peszlach lajna z tym robota  :wink:

----------


## piotrek0m

> Nie uzgodniles  ceny instalacji przed rozpoczeciem prac?


Uzgodniłem cenę za 1 m2 podłogówki + materiały + 8% VAT, zaskoczył mnie tym 19 % kuriozum w rozliczeniu prac !

----------


## asolt

> Jasne jest przecież, że nikt takich szpicy nie ulozy, i tak bedzie trzeba giac na sprezynie
> przy takich zakretach, na listwach tez da rede zrobic tylko trzeba sobie dobrze rozplanowac
> dlugie podejscia w peszlach lajna z tym robota


Nie w peszlach a w otulinie, az tak zle nie jest, wystarczy nieco smarowidła do kanalizacji i mozna lekko naciągac otulinę, nie zaszkodzi jej podzielic na odcinki max 5 mb

----------


## jedrek244

no mialem na mysli otuline

----------


## fotohobby

> Uzgodniłem cenę za 1 m2 podłogówki + materiały + 8% VAT, zaskoczył mnie tym 19 % kuriozum w rozliczeniu prac !


Ale te 19 procent wliczyl na fakturze do ceny netto ?

----------


## piotrek0m

> Ale te 19 procent wliczyl na fakturze do ceny netto ?


Policzył tak (przykład):
materiał    - 4000 netto
robocizna - 4000 netto
suma = 8000 zł
podatek 19 % - 1520
suma = 9520
8 % vat - 761
do zapłaty = 10 281 

Pierwszy raz spotkałem się z takim absurdalnym rozliczeniem !

----------


## Liwko

Do materiału też podatek doliczył?  :big grin:

----------


## plusfoto

> Policzył tak (przykład):
> materiał    - 4000 netto
> robocizna - 4000 netto
> suma = 8000 zł
> podatek 19 % - 1520
> suma = 9520
> 8 % vat - 761
> do zapłaty = 10 281 
> 
> Pierwszy raz spotkałem się z takim absurdalnym rozliczeniem !


Jeśli tak Ci policzył to poproś go aby dokładnie takie rozliczenie znalazło się na FV. 
Jak Ci ją wystawi to idź do US i pokaż im tą fakturę.
Swoją drogą to czego to ludzie nie wymyślą aby jeszcze parę groszy skubnąć? :jaw drop:

----------


## autorus

Tutaj jest rozstaw co 20cm wiec ok. 
W firmowej jest co 10cm wiec pętli nie 4szt a 8szt.  :smile:  powiem tak. Będzie sie działo oj będzie  :smile:

----------


## grzeniu666

> Wykonawca wykonał mi instalację ogrzewania podłogowego - rezultat jest estetyczny i zadowalający i nawet gotowy byłem go polecić na forum i wszystko byłoby ok, gdyby nie faktura...
> Policzył tak: 
> materiały netto + koszt robocizny netto + 19 % podatku dochodowego + 8 % podatku VAT.  
> Z tym 19 % to jakieś kuriozum !


Wygląda na to że gość próbuje Cię nacinagnąć na 19% (również od materiałów, a chyba nawet więcej 20.5%, bo jeszcze to tego 8% VATu dolicza)! Jakaś kpina. Zrób tak: poproś go o potwierdzenie i podpisanie (!) tego (dokładnie w takiej postaci) na piśmie. Zanim cokolwiek zrobisz czy powiesz o tym "rozliczeniu".

To 19% to nie wiem skąd mu się wzięło (on powiedział?), wygląda jak podatek dochodowy, jakoś niedorzecznie liczony. Może chce wyczarować rozliczenie "na czarno", jeśli tak to nie zgadzaj się na to, choćby ze względu na gwarancję (a również ze zwyczajnej uczciwości).

----------


## grzeniu666

...i pytanie we własnej sprawie...

Robię sobie podłogówkę (u mnie 100%, w tym kąsek "ścianówki"). Rozdzielacze mam Kana (75A), rurę Kan 18x2 PERT (na ścianówce Pex/Al/PE Wavin). Czy dobrze ogarniam, że do rozdzielaczy potrzebuję: złączki eurokonus (dla rury PERT 18x2 coś takiego, dla Pex/Al/PE takie), na belkę zasilania i powrotu po trójniku z odpowietrznikiem i zawotem upustowym, po drugich stronach belek po zaworze kulowym z półśrubunkiem (BTW, jaką firmę kupować aby była przyzwoita jakość i znośna cena?), i dalej już w kierunku pumpy i gazkotełła?

----------


## gentoonx

> ....W pomieszczeniach o kształcie wycinka koła trudno jest tak ustawic, aby poszczegolne pętle miały kształt prostokątów lub kwadratów


Eeee tam, @asolt nie słyszałeś o "kwadraturze koła"  :big lol:

----------


## fenix2

> ...i pytanie we własnej sprawie...
> 
> Robię sobie podłogówkę (u mnie 100%, w tym kąsek "ścianówki"). Rozdzielacze mam Kana (75A), rurę Kan 18x2 PERT (na ścianówce Pex/Al/PE Wavin). Czy dobrze ogarniam, że do rozdzielaczy potrzebuję: złączki eurokonus (dla rury PERT 18x2 coś takiego, dla Pex/Al/PE takie), na belkę zasilania i powrotu po trójniku z odpowietrznikiem i zawotem upustowym, po drugich stronach belek po zaworze kulowym z półśrubunkiem (BTW, jaką firmę kupować aby była przyzwoita jakość i znośna cena?), i dalej już w kierunku pumpy i gazkotełła?


Tak potrzebujesz tych rzeczy.
JA brałem rozdzielacz Capricorn http://pl.capricorn.pl/catalog/products/1986 i wszystko było w komplecie. Tam masz rozpiskę zobacz.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Wygląda na to że gość próbuje Cię nacinagnąć na 19% (również od materiałów, a chyba nawet więcej 20.5%, bo jeszcze to tego 8% VATu dolicza)! Jakaś kpina. Zrób tak: poproś go o potwierdzenie i podpisanie (!) tego (dokładnie w takiej postaci) na piśmie. Zanim cokolwiek zrobisz czy powiesz o tym "rozliczeniu".
> 
> To 19% to nie wiem skąd mu się wzięło (on powiedział?), wygląda jak podatek dochodowy, jakoś niedorzecznie liczony. Może chce wyczarować rozliczenie "na czarno", jeśli tak to nie zgadzaj się na to, choćby ze względu na gwarancję (a również ze zwyczajnej uczciwości).



Mam to na piśmie w meilu podpisane danymi firmy. 
Co dalej mogę zrobić? 
Urząd Kontroli Skarbowej interesuje się takimi sprawami?

----------


## autorus

> Tak potrzebujesz tych rzeczy.
> JA brałem rozdzielacz Capricorn http://pl.capricorn.pl/catalog/products/1986 i wszystko było w komplecie. Tam masz rozpiskę zobacz.



Tez mam copricorn, wczoraj przyszły kurierem.

----------


## autorus

> Mam to na piśmie w meilu podpisane danymi firmy. 
> Co dalej mogę zrobić? 
> Urząd Kontroli Skarbowej interesuje się takimi sprawami?


Może najpierw pogadaj z firmą. Kurcze US to oststeczna ostatecznośc.

----------


## grzeniu666

> Może najpierw pogadaj z firmą. Kurcze US to oststeczna ostatecznośc.


Ma gościa poprosić aby go nie oszukiwał? W załączniku z kwiatami czy bombonierką (bo z kawą, to raczej do US)?

PS. Ta niebieska siatka w twoim dzienniku wygląda jak siatka (knaufa) którą dawałem pod ścianówke (większe oczko jak elewacyjna),

----------


## grzeniu666

> Tak potrzebujesz tych rzeczy.


Dwa rozdzielacze po dwie belki i dwie paki za odpowietrznik+korek, ale jak trzeba to trzeba. Dzięki.

----------


## DEZET

> Policzył tak (przykład):
> materiał    - 4000 netto
> robocizna - 4000 netto
> suma = 8000 zł
> podatek 19 % - 1520
> suma = 9520
> 8 % vat - 761
> do zapłaty = 10 281 
> 
> Pierwszy raz spotkałem się z takim absurdalnym rozliczeniem !


Podatek dochodowy z materiału? Pytaj go skąd wziął ten podatek i co to w ogóle jest., bo moim zdaniem ani to podatek liniowy, ani inny. Dochodem dla niego nie jest przecież koszt materiałów, więc obliczenie z czachy ;(
Vat też źle wyliczony powinno być 761,6pln  :wink:

----------


## krzy27

Czepiacie się  :wink: 
Zamieńcie słowo podatek na marża i gra.

----------


## grzeniu666

> Mam to na piśmie w meilu podpisane danymi firmy. 
> Co dalej mogę zrobić? 
> Urząd Kontroli Skarbowej interesuje się takimi sprawami?


Nie znam się, ale oni raczej zainteresowaliby się gdyby gość Ci tę usługę (i materiał) sprzedał "bez papiera" (lub chciał?). To chyba bardziej sprawa dla policji (próba wyłudzenia/oszustwa?). W żadnym wypadku nie płać tych 19%. [Materiał netto + usługa netto] *1,08 (8%VAT), umowa, gwarancja, faktura. Kropka. Już prędzej Ty poproś o rabat za ten niefortunny incydent.

----------


## plusfoto

> Czepiacie się 
> Zamieńcie słowo podatek na marża i gra.


Nie no przestań - marża od robocizny? Toż to jakiś nowy termin. :bash:

----------


## Liwko

> Nie no przestań - marża od robocizny? Toż to jakiś nowy termin.


Jakby się uparł, to by jeszcze parę rzeczy doliczył. Szkodliwe, fundusz pracowniczy, ZUS i od tego wszystkiego jeszcze 19% podatku  :big grin:

----------


## krzy27

Nie no że bzdura to wiem.

----------


## grzeniu666

Mam dylemat. Na podłodze piętra mam ułożone rury fi75 z wentylacją (parteru). Luki na nie (między styro) wypełniłem perlitogipsem. W tych miejscach oczywiście pexa nie zamocuję, omijam je (to nie problem), ale chciałbym nad nimi położyć dodatkowy "listek" styro (2cm?), bo w sumie styrek też jakoś separuje akustycznie te pokoje od parteru (stropu), ale ten miejscowy mix rur WM i perlitu już mniej.

Czy mogę tak zrobić? Jeśli tak, to czy to podwyższenie wykonać takim "schodkiem" (jak na rysunku niżej), czy może lepiej ukosem?







> może być ale ruch i tak będzie ograniczany przez dylatacje przy ścianach czyli jak pasek to max 05cm


Trzeźwa uwaga, faktycznie. Dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## krzysztof5426

> Policzył tak (przykład):
> materiał    - 4000 netto
> robocizna - 4000 netto
> suma = 8000 zł
> podatek 19 % - 1520
> suma = 9520
> 8 % vat - 761
> do zapłaty = 10 281 
> 
> Pierwszy raz spotkałem się z takim absurdalnym rozliczeniem !


A może facet zwyczajnie strzelił babola / się wziął i pomylił  !

----------


## bob_budownik

Mam pytanie. Dom około 200m2 ogrzewanie podłogowe oczywiście, poddasze użytkowe ale ogrzewanie jego okazjonalne czyli jest srodek zimy i chcemy sobie z chłopakami raz na jakiś czas pograć w ping ponga albo na bębnach itp. Czy można zrobić jakies takie ustrojstwo/przełącznik/zawór, że przestaje grzać na dole a podgrzewa na górze do temperatury np 18-19 oC. Wymyśliłem sobie takie rozwiązanie by nie zwiększać mocy PCi tylko po to by okazjonalnie podgrzać poddasze ale mieć taką możliwość. Dzięki za rady i uwagi.

----------


## Liwko

Jest takie coś. Nazywa się farelka  :wink: 
I wcale nie żartuję

----------


## bob_budownik

Wiedziałem, że było coś takiego i nawet to widziałem na oczy, ale załóżmy że kiedyś trzeba tam będzie zrobić jakieś minimieszkanko bo np się obrażę

----------


## Liwko

> Wiedziałem, że było coś takiego i nawet to widziałem na oczy, ale załóżmy że kiedyś trzeba tam będzie zrobić jakieś minimieszkanko bo np się obrażę


Jak strop nie będzie odizolowany od dołu to i tak będziesz miał ciepło (może kilka stopni mniej). Szczerze to ja przy PC grzałbym wszędzie, bo to raptem będzie 100-200zł różnicy. Kładź rurki i jazda  :wink:

----------


## bob_budownik

No ale po co grzać obieg na parterze i na górze gdzie nie będę tego potrzebował, to nie musi być automatyczne czy na pilota :smile: , mogę pójść do kotłowni i coś przekręcić, włączyć może jakąś dodatkową pompkę.
 Narazie nie podobają mi sie pomysły z farelką ani z grzaniem góry przez cały czas.

W sumie moja niewielka wiedza wykluczyła te pomysły od razu zanim zadałem pytanie.

Jakieś inne opcje? :bash:

----------


## _olo_

> No ale po co grzać obieg na parterze i na górze gdzie nie będę tego potrzebował, to nie musi być automatyczne czy na pilota, mogę pójść do kotłowni i coś przekręcić, włączyć może jakąś dodatkową pompkę.
>  Narazie nie podobają mi sie pomysły z farelką ani z grzaniem góry przez cały czas.
> 
> W sumie moja niewielka wiedza wykluczyła te pomysły od razu zanim zadałem pytanie.
> 
> Jakieś inne opcje?


Zakręcasz te obiegi podłogówki na poddaszu zaworem i po sprawie, gdy potrzebujesz odkręcasz. Jeżeli dach masz ocieplony a zakładam, że masz skoro chcesz z tego skorzystać od czasu do czasu również latem, to raczej ujemne temp. chyba tam nie grożą więc nic się nie stanie.

Możesz też kupić najtańszą klimę i nią ogrzać/ochłodzić gdy zajdzie potrzeba, jeżeli tylko ogrzać sporadycznie to farelka albo jakieś inne ustrojstwo na prąd wyjdzie taniej.

----------


## autorus

A co wyszło z OZC? Czy twoja koncepcja została tam uwzględniona? Tzn czy podałeś, że poddasze nie będzie ogrzewane?

----------


## modena

Liwko dzięki za zawory  :smile:    Już myślałam że przyjdzie mi zbankrutować na te dedykowane  :smile:  
Czy  rozmiar  grzejnika drabinkowego 55x105 cm wystarczy do łazienki 250x360 ? 

No i mam jeszcze jedno pytanie  :smile:  Jakie Panowie i Panie macie fugi na ogrzewaniu podłogowym ?  Ile dać żeby nic złego się nie działo 
Planuję płytki wielkoformatowe  :wink:   60x60  i 20 x120  .
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Liwko

> Liwko dzięki za zawory    Już myślałam że przyjdzie mi zbankrutować na te dedykowane  
> Czy  rozmiar  grzejnika drabinkowego 55x105 cm wystarczy do łazienki 250x360 ? 
> 
> No i mam jeszcze jedno pytanie  Jakie Panowie i Panie macie fugi na ogrzewaniu podłogowym ?  Ile dać żeby nic złego się nie działo 
> Planuję płytki wielkoformatowe   60x60  i 20 x120  .
> Pozdrawiam


Każdy grzejnik ma swoją moc. Należy dobrać grzejnik do temperatury jaką będzie zasilany.
Klej i fuga elastyczne.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Czy można wylewki zrobić zimą?
Mam na myśli poddasze z ułożoną wełną, folią i płytami ułożonymi na stelażach?
Trochę nie wyrobiłem z czasem, no i nie wiem.
W sumie zastanawiam się nad klima z funkcją grzania, mógłbym ją zamontować wcześniej, włączyć tryb osuszania.
Doradzicie coś?
Ps.
Jakie rurki położyć? Tz jakiej firmy, dobre, tanie.
Jak grubo dać perlito-gipsu by łapały spinki?
Co polecicie do pomiaru szczelności podłogówki? Nie mam wody, możliwy tylko kompresor.
Jaka jest możliwie najcieńsza wylewka? Może być zbrojona, betonowa.
Jeśli coś więcej się mi przypomni, dopytam.

----------


## krzy27

Nie chodzi o wyschnięcie wylewki tylko o jej związanie. Byle by temperatura nie spadła poniżej zera i będzie dobrze  :wink:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Nie chodzi o wyschnięcie wylewki tylko o jej związanie. Byle by temperatura nie spadła poniżej zera i będzie dobrze


Nie spadnie. Boję się tylko o poddasze i zawilgocenie wełny.
Wszystko robione we własnym zakresie.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Nie spadnie. Boję się tylko o poddasze i zawilgocenie wełny.
> Wszystko robione we własnym zakresie.


Z tym to moze byc problem. Jestem w troche podobnym do Ciebie polozeniu z ta roznica iz wylewki mam juz zrobione.
Montaz PCi w najblizszym czasie, do konca nie wiem kiedy dokladnie. Po pomiarach higrometrem w lazience wyszlo 76% a w innych pomieszczeniach na poddaszu nieco mniej. W roch poszedl osuszacz i grzejniki olejowe na noc. Przez noc osuszacz wyciaga 6 l wody.
Po podgrzaniu dwoma grzejnikami rano jest okolo 19oC. Do montazu pompy i uruchomieniu podlogowki innego wyjscia raczej nie mam.
Dzieki Bogu za taka pogode.

----------


## krzy27

> Nie spadnie. Boję się tylko o poddasze i zawilgocenie wełny.
> Wszystko robione we własnym zakresie.


Nie rozumiem gdzie jest wełna. Jak pod dachem to powinna być paroizolacja pod nią. 

PS. Jak wiedzę Twoją stopkę to za każdym razem obiecuje sobie poszukać o co chodzi z Twoim GWC i na obietnicach kończe  :wink:

----------


## innabajka

Witam
potrzebuje opinii na temat projektu jaki otrzymałem. Nie dokończa jestem przekonany na temat wykonanych stref brzegowych. Czy ktoś doświadczony może na to zerknąć i powiedzieć czy to będzie działać?
Założenia do projektu:
- podłoga drewniana 2 warstwowa klejona
- temperatura podkładu betonowego max 27*C
- temperatura górnej części posadzki max 25*C

Proszę o pomoc

----------


## fenix2

> Witam
> potrzebuje opinii na temat projektu jaki otrzymałem. Nie dokończa jestem przekonany na temat wykonanych stref brzegowych. Czy ktoś doświadczony może na to zerknąć i powiedzieć czy to będzie działać?
> Założenia do projektu:
> - podłoga drewniana 2 warstwowa klejona
> - temperatura podkładu betonowego max 27*C
> - temperatura górnej części posadzki max 25*C
> 
> Proszę o pomoc


A są tam jakieś strefy bo ja widzę prawie wszędzie co 15cm?

----------


## innabajka

> A są tam jakieś strefy bo ja widzę prawie wszędzie co 15cm?


podobno za strefę brzegową ma robić ułożenie rury w sposób meandrowy, moje pytanie dotyczy głównie tych elementów czy to zadziała??
trochę mi się to nie podoba a projekt robiony przez firmę która tu się reklamuje ;/

Proszę was pomóżcie. Co z tym zrobić żeby było lepiej?

----------


## pikapika

Dla wszystkich posiadaczy instalacji z Kan-therm ostatnio pojawił sie fajny konkurs, w którym do wygrania jest wycieczka na Kanary a jedyne co trzeba zrobić to sfotografować naszą instalację i wysłac do nich, więcej informacji na stronce Kan-therm

----------


## 1950

na dobrą sprawę, sb powinna być przy narożnym oknie,
przynajmniej jak bym tam zrobił,
przy ścianach zewnętrznych przy dzisiejszych ociepleniach już nie ma sensu dawać,

----------


## innabajka

> na dobrą sprawę, sb powinna być przy narożnym oknie,
> przynajmniej jak bym tam zrobił,
> przy ścianach zewnętrznych przy dzisiejszych ociepleniach już nie ma sensu dawać,


U mnie mamy dwa miejsca gdzie są okna narożne jadalnia okno 2,5m oraz 1,8m o wysokości 2,3m oraz salon 4m oraz 2,5m o wysokości 2,3m.
Jak wykonać strefę brzegową w tych miejscach? 
- czy zagęszczenie rurek co 10cm montowane w ślimaka na szerokości 60cm? czy w jakiś inny sposób?

Dodam że cała podłogówka zaprojektowana jest dla zasilania 30*C. 
Może ktoś mi przypomnieć jakie daje się założenia mocy dla poszczególnych rozstawów rur i temperatury zasilania?
- rozstaw rur 15 cm temperatura zasilania 30*C - jaka to moc na m2
- rozstaw rur 10 cm temperatura zasilania 30*C - jaka to moc na m2

----------


## innabajka

nawiązując do poprzedniego postu.
Proszę o opinie który z projektów jest lepszy dla zastosowania dla podłogi drewnianej.

Pierwszy z nich zakłada strefy brzegowe 80cm z rozstawem co 10cm.
Drugi zakłada rozstaw rurek co 15 cm niezależnie od miejsca.
Zasilanie ogrzewania nie więcej jak 30*C.

----------


## innabajka

> ad1. 45-50 W/m2
> ad2. bez znaczenia


jestem "laikiem" w tej dziedzinie może dwa słowa wyjaśnienia  :wink:

----------


## asolt

> ad1. 45 W/m2
> ad2. 50 W/m2


Dla scisłosci warto podac warunki brzegowe dla tych wartosci:
a) dT
b) temp wewn.
c) rodzaj i grubosc jastrychu
d) rodzaj wykonczenia posadzki
e) usytuowanie (podłoga na gruncie, strop miedzykondygnacyjny, strop zewnętrzny)
f) grubosc i rodzaj izolacji termicznej pod rurami
g) srednice rur

Mysle ze to najwazniejsze parametry.

----------


## innabajka

> Dla scisłosci warto podac warunki brzegowe dla tych wartosci:
> a) dT
> b) temp wewn.
> c) rodzaj i grubosc jastrychu
> d) rodzaj wykonczenia posadzki
> e) usytuowanie (podłoga na gruncie, strop miedzykondygnacyjny, strop zewnętrzny)
> f) grubosc i rodzaj izolacji termicznej pod rurami
> g) srednice rur
> 
> Mysle ze to najwazniejsze parametry.


Zastanawiam się czy pętle brzegowe wykonać jako ślimaki czy zostawić tak jak jest. Jakoś nie ufam temu projektowi.
Do projektu nie otrzymałem przepływów dla jakich projektowane były pętle. Projektant przez telefon podał mi że przepływ powinien być na poziomie 2,5 litra na minutę. Czy to nie za dużo??

Obwody były "projektowane" dla następujących parametrów
a) ??
b) 21-22
c) miksokret 6,5 - 8 cm w zależności od miejsca
d) posadzka wykończona drewnem dąb dwuwarstwowy klejony
e) podłoga na gruncie
f) 16 cm styropianu ,031
g) 16mm

----------


## asolt

> Zastanawiam się czy pętle brzegowe wykonać jako ślimaki czy zostawić tak jak jest. Jakoś nie ufam temu projektowi.
> Do projektu nie otrzymałem przepływów dla jakich projektowane były pętle. Projektant przez telefon podał mi że przepływ powinien być na poziomie 2,5 litra na minutę. Czy to nie za dużo??
> 
> Obwody były "projektowane" dla następujących parametrów
> a) ??
> b) 21-22
> c) miksokret 6,5 - 8 cm w zależności od miejsca
> d) posadzka wykończona drewnem dąb dwuwarstwowy klejony
> e) podłoga na gruncie
> ...


Obawiam sie ze moc podana przez kol. mpoplaw jest w tym przypadku zbyt optymistyczna, ten dąb powoduje ze moc będzie mniejsza. 
Co do mocy wymaganej to warto miec dokładne ozc w którym są podane straty dla poszczegolnych pomieszczeń.
Rozstawy co 15 cm wszedzie swiadczą ze projektant zbytnio sie nie wysilił, a wierzyc mi sie nie chce ze są takie same na m2 dla wszystkich pomieszczen.
Rozumiem ten brak zaufania do tego projektu, mam do niego takie same wątpliwosci.

----------


## innabajka

> Obawiam sie ze moc podana przez kol. mpoplaw jest w tym przypadku zbyt optymistyczna, ten dąb powoduje ze moc będzie mniejsza. 
> Co do mocy wymaganej to warto miec dokładne ozc w którym są podane straty dla poszczegolnych pomieszczeń.
> Rozstawy co 15 cm wszedzie swiadczą ze projektant zbytnio sie nie wysilił, a wierzyc mi sie nie chce ze są takie same na m2 dla wszystkich pomieszczen.
> Rozumiem ten brak zaufania do tego projektu, mam do niego takie same wątpliwosci.


Największe obawy mam ze względu na straty ciepła przy oknach tarasowych *Na całym dole mam dużo okien tarasowych łączna powierzchnia 25m2* . Jak widać rozstaw rur zaproponowany w jadalni gdzie mam 10m2 jak i w pokoju biurowym gdzie jest jedno okno 2,5m2

Dom jest ocieplony 20cm grafitu ,031
podłoga ocieplona  16cm grafitu ,031
okna średnio 0,8
wentylacja mechaniczna z odzyskiem ciepła (nie wiem czy ma to jakikolwiek wpływ na temperaturę w domu)
kuchnia, jadalnia salon przedpokój to jedna otwarta przestrzeń

dokonałem małych zmian i zamierzam wykonać ogrzewanie w następujący sposób.
Wykonanie oddzielnej strefy brzegowej w jadalni z rozstawem rur co 10cm, tak samo wykonam w salonie SB z rozstawem co 10cm.

Potwierdźcie lub zaprzeczcie mi proszę czy to ma jakiś sens

----------


## autorus

Powiem Ci jak jest. Gęściej niż zakłada projekt możesz dać.  Rzadziej nie.

----------


## 1950

co do stref brzegowych przy oknach to masz rację,
natomiast pozostałe rozstawy, pomimo tego że ma być deska, wydają mi się za duże, 
ale to by trzeba było przeliczyć,
w kuchni raczej na pewno, podłoga będzie przegrzana

----------


## innabajka

> co do stref brzegowych przy oknach to masz rację,
> natomiast pozostałe rozstawy, pomimo tego że ma być deska, wydają mi się za duże, 
> ale to by trzeba było przeliczyć,
> w kuchni raczej na pewno, podłoga będzie przegrzana


no i kto tu ma racje.. widzę ze temat jest mocno dyskusyjny...
a ja dalej jestem w kropce, średnie zapotrzebowanie energii z projektu podstawowego wynika jakies 60W/m2
wedlug projektu tyle ma mi dac podlogowka... 
Czy tak bedzie?

----------


## asolt

> no i kto tu ma racje.. widzę ze temat jest mocno dyskusyjny...
> a ja dalej jestem w kropce, średnie zapotrzebowanie energii z projektu podstawowego wynika jakies 60W/m2
> wedlug projektu tyle ma mi dac podlogowka... 
> Czy tak bedzie?


Srednie zapotrzebowanie energii 60 W/m2 (chodzi raczej o srednie obciązenie cieplne) nic nie mówi, w jednym pomieszczeniu moze byc i 80 W/m2 a w drugim 35 W/m2
a w projekcie przyjęto ze jest równe we wszystkich pomieszczeniach. Błedne załozenia to niewiarygodne wyniki.

----------


## karolek75

> Mam to na piśmie w meilu podpisane danymi firmy. 
> Co dalej mogę zrobić? 
> Urząd Kontroli Skarbowej interesuje się takimi sprawami?


Gosc niezle kombinuje  :bash:  Rozliczenie masz na mail-u, a ustalenia kosztow instalacji  tez ?  Jesl i tam nie ma tych 19% - nie placic. Moze isc do sadu i przegra. A jak bedzie sie stawial wtedy uzywac argumentow z US. Jesli nie masz ustalenia kosztow na mailu ,tez bym nie placil, bo obowiazuje umowa slowna. Nie placic rowniez.


Ciekawe jak sie sprawa zakonczyla?

----------


## innabajka

19% to pewnie podatek dochodowy który chce przerzucić na Ciebie a jemu pozostaje czysty zarobek....
Podatek dochodowy to jego obowiązek, nie płać mu za to  :smile:

----------


## innabajka

> Srednie zapotrzebowanie energii 60 W/m2 (chodzi raczej o srednie obciązenie cieplne) nic nie mówi, w jednym pomieszczeniu moze byc i 80 W/m2 a w drugim 35 W/m2
> a w projekcie przyjęto ze jest równe we wszystkich pomieszczeniach. Błedne załozenia to niewiarygodne wyniki.


asolt  - projekt robił twój "ulubieniec" z innego postu na forum nazwy chyba nie muszę przytaczać;/
Jakie przepływy przyjmuje się dla podłogówki i jak się je oblicza? czy przepływy na poziomie  2,1l/min będą zasadne?
Jak to obliczyć?

----------


## asolt

> asolt  - projekt robił twój "ulubieniec" z innego postu na forum nazwy chyba nie muszę przytaczać;/
> Jakie przepływy przyjmuje się dla podłogówki i jak się je oblicza? czy przepływy na poziomie  2,1l/min będą zasadne?
> Jak to obliczyć?


Niewielu zajmuje sie na forum projektowaniem podłogówek, moich oponentów w dyskusjach w to nie wliczam, nie wiem o kogo chodzi. 
Bez dokłądnego ozc nie potrafię sie odniesc do konkretnych obliczeń, a jezeli ma byc parkiet to i najnizsza mozliwa temp zasilania to 10 cm nie bedzie wielkim błedem, prawdopodobnie i jak bym tak policzył dla niektórych pomieszczeń. Pozostałe pomieszcznie z innych wykonczeniem co 15 cm (łazienki co 10 cm). To tak na szybko bez liczenia. Przepływy rzedu 2-2,5l/min zdarzają sie ale najczesciej są w zakresie 1-2 l/min.

----------


## innabajka

> Niewielu zajmuje sie na forum projektowaniem podłogówek, moich oponentów w dyskusjach w to nie wliczam, nie wiem o kogo chodzi. 
> Bez dokłądnego ozc nie potrafię sie odniesc do konkretnych obliczeń, a jezeli ma byc parkiet to i najnizsza mozliwa temp zasilania to 10 cm nie bedzie wielkim błedem, prawdopodobnie i jak bym tak policzył dla niektórych pomieszczeń. Pozostałe pomieszcznie z innych wykonczeniem co 15 cm (łazienki co 10 cm). To tak na szybko bez liczenia. Przepływy rzedu 2-2,5l/min zdarzają sie ale najczesciej są w zakresie 1-2 l/min.


dzięki za odpowiedź, mam nadzieje że to co zostanie wykonane będzie działać jak by co mam dodatkowe 2 grzejniki w razie jak by zabrakło ciepła w najchłodniejsze dni.
Jedna z pętli brzegowych wyszła mi na 120m, czy nie będzie problemu  z przepływem przy zastosowaniu pompy 6m ?

----------


## asolt

> dzięki za odpowiedź, mam nadzieje że to co zostanie wykonane będzie działać jak by co mam dodatkowe 2 grzejniki w razie jak by zabrakło ciepła w najchłodniejsze dni.
> Jedna z pętli brzegowych wyszła mi na 120m, czy nie będzie problemu  z przepływem przy zastosowaniu pompy 6m ?


Moze byc problem z uzyskaniem odpowiedniego przepływu, pętle nie powinny przekraczac 100 m łacznie z dobiegami, jezeli jest mało zakretów a duzo prostych odcinków powinno działac

----------


## innabajka

> Moze byc problem z uzyskaniem odpowiedniego przepływu, pętle nie powinny przekraczac 100 m łacznie z dobiegami, jezeli jest mało zakretów a duzo prostych odcinków powinno działac


sama pętla ma okolo 86m + około 33 m dobiegów.
pętla ma odcinki proste po 7m i 3m mam nadzieje że będzie działać szczególnie że to strefa brzegowa ;/

----------


## _olo_

Jakie optymalne rozstawy rurek dla PC -  co 15cm dla pomieszczeń ok 2,6m wysokości z izolacją z każdej strony U ok 0,18 będą ok czy raczej 10cm było by wskazane. Przeszklenia standardowe, wykończenia podłóg panele, kuchnia i łazienki płytki.
Czy można z tą gęstością przesadzić w stopniu uniemożliwiającym prawidłową pracę PC ?

----------


## 1950

nie ryzykowałbym z tą długością,
lepiej dołożyć jeden obwód
Wavin dopuszcza długości max 120 m

----------


## innabajka

> nie ryzykowałbym z tą długością,
> lepiej dołożyć jeden obwód
> Wavin dopuszcza długości max 120 m


u mnie dokładnie jest 119m rury wavin

----------


## _olo_

> to zależy, jak chcesz mieć w łazience normalne +24 to możesz robić co 20cm, a jak będziesz uśredniał temperaturę w całym domku jednakowo i walczyć o jak najwyższy COP to odpowiedź nasuwa się sama
> 
> tak, poniżej 10 cm przyrost mocy podłogówki jest minimalny i daje już tylko zwiększone opory i zwiększone koszty inwestycji


Ok, dzięki. Mniej niż 10 nie planuję, zastanawiam się nad 10 lub 15 wszędzie jednakowo, dla 15 obiegi powinny wyjść ok 60-70m - prosty układ domu sprawia, że każdy obieg będzie podobnej długości, różna tylko ich ilość - 1 łazienka i kuchnia, po 2 sypialnie, 4 salon, niewielkie pozostałe powierzchnie to już chyba grzane powrotami, 1 przedsionek, ewentualnie poddasze do zastanowienia bo skosy więc kubatura mniejsza ale też starty przez dach pewnie spore więc też pewnie co 15.

----------


## Jacekss

zauważ że łazienki potrzebują w przeliczeniu na m2 więcej energii/mocy niż inne pomieszczenia. tam co 10cm jak najbardziej ma sens, u siebie tyle mam. ale czy ma sens dawać co 10-15cm w salonie lub kuchni?

----------


## modena

Użytkownicy  podłogówki (100% )  czy Wy macie grzałkę elektryczną w grzejnikach drabinkowych w łazience  ? Przyda się ?  Warto ?
Napiszcie coś ze swojego doświadczenia  :smile:

----------


## AndrzejH

Nie mam dodatkowej grzałki. Łazienkowy grzejnik podpięty pod rozdzielacz podłogówki. Zawory otwarte tylko z kryzowany.

----------


## danielw

> Użytkownicy  podłogówki (100% )  czy Wy macie grzałkę elektryczną w grzejnikach drabinkowych w łazience  ? Przyda się ?  Warto ?
> Napiszcie coś ze swojego doświadczenia 
> 
> Jak to się podłącza do grzejnika z podłączeniem typu SX   , mam taki http://www.termagrzejniki.pl/grzejni...500-silver-mat


Mam grzałkę w grzejniku łazienkowym. Mieszkam juz 2 lata a nie przypominam sobie aby była używana.

----------


## Jacekss

ja będę montował taki grzejniczek ale głównie do suszenia ręczników, z timerem np 2h tak żeby zawsze po kąpieli te ręczniki wysuszyć i nie czekać na taryfę nocną

----------


## Liwko

> Użytkownicy  podłogówki (100% )  czy Wy macie grzałkę elektryczną w grzejnikach drabinkowych w łazience  ? Przyda się ?  Warto ?
> Napiszcie coś ze swojego doświadczenia


Mam, ale również używam jej bardzo sporadycznie. Droga nie była, a jest zawsze jakaś alternatywa.
Zakładając trzeba pamiętać o zaworach na wejsciu i na wyjściu grzejnika.

----------


## powell

A po co na wejściu i wyjściu? Ja mam na wejściu grzałkę elektryczną, a tylko  na wyjściu zawór.

----------


## Liwko

> A po co na wejściu i wyjściu? Ja mam na wejściu grzałkę elektryczną, a tylko  na wyjściu zawór.


A po co ma ciepło uciekać z łazienki?

----------


## modena

> Zakładając trzeba pamiętać o zaworach na wejsciu i na wyjściu grzejnika.


Dziękuję Panowie  :smile:     Chyba też dam tą grzałkę na wszelki wypadek  :big grin:    .Zaworów niestety  nie ogarniam   . 
Coś mi hydraulik wspominał że może być podłączenie z lewej strony na zaworze czterodrogowym a z prawej grzałka   /   lub  grzałka z prawej na trójniku   .Zrobi jak mi się będzie bardziej podobać ( ale ja nie wiem co  mam wybrać ) 


Jeszcze mam inne pytanie : Jaki preparat warto/ należy dolać do podłogówki ( jako dodatek do wody )   ?   Mam raczej twardą wodę i wydaje mi się że trochę przybrązowiały  mi przepływomierze ( Capricorn)  :Confused:

----------


## powell

> A po co ma ciepło uciekać z łazienki?


Jak jest zawór na wyjściu, to chyba tak łatwo nie ucieknie. Nie bardzo też wiem, jak technicznie miałoby wyglądać podłączenie grzałki i zaworu do jednego "końca" grzejnika. Możesz pokazać, jak to jest u Ciebie rozwiązane?

----------


## PeZet

Kłopot mam.
Połamane rotametry.

Rok temu uruchomione ogrzewanie, na całym parterze i na całym poddaszu.
Parter bezproblemowo był ogrzewany całą zeszłą zimę.
Poddasze było nieogrzewane i mróz zdołał złapać podłogówkę na poddaszu. Zima była na szczęście w miarę łagodna, niemniej w rurkach powstało coś na kształt śniegu. Jak tylko zorientowałem się, co się dzieje, wykręciłem wtedy z rozdzielacza rotametry.
Wiosną test wykazał, że rurki nie popękały (było wlane 20litrów glikolu).

Ale dzisiaj...
Postanowiłem uruchomić podłogówkę na poddaszu. Wszystko niby działa, ale zorientowałem się, że jeden rotametr w ogóle nie wskazuje przepływu, a inny zacina się. Dzisiaj wykręciłem rotametry i okazało się, że trzy z pięciu są połamane. Przypuszczam, że to z powodu zeszłorocznego mrozu.

Kłopot w tym, że belki rozdzielaczy mają podobno różne średnice, zależnie od producenta. Rotametry zaś mają różne długości. 
Ni cholery nie wiem co kupić. Jakie rotametry?
Macie jakąś radę?

----------


## CityMatic

> Kłopot w tym, że belki rozdzielaczy mają podobno różne średnice, zależnie od producenta. Rotametry zaś mają różne długości. 
> Ni cholery nie wiem co kupić. Jakie rotametry?
> Macie jakąś radę?


A czy na pewno potrzebne Ci są te rotametry?Zapewne masz na belce jeszcze zawory do regulacji więc.....estetyczne korki również spełnią swoje zadanie.
Wybór należy do Ciebie jednak jak wiem raz ustawiona podłogówka nie wymaga regulacji.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## PeZet

CityMatic, dzięki za odpowiedź. Faktycznie, zaworki - korki też rozwiązałyby sprawę. Sęk w tym, że poddasze robi się i będzie się robić pewnie i tę, i kolejną zimę. A potem będzie różnie z ogrzewaniem go. Mam obliczone przepływy dla optymalnego ogrzania poddasza - wykończonego. A potrzebuję je dogrzewać iżby nie zamarzła instalacja. Rotametr pozwala śledzić czy ciurka czy nie ciurka, ustawić minimalne przepływy. No i lubię widzieć, że płynie.  :smile: 

PS. Już kupiłem. Z kapeluszem. Mosiężne.

----------


## byry007

Witam przepraszam ze się wcinam w temat ale mam problem typu ze z bufora mi wychodzi 30 C a do rozdzielacza dochodzi 26,2 C czy tyle 4 C moge aż tak gubić na odległości 6 m od bufora do rozdzielacza ? czy może źle mierze bo dotykam tylko do pex ?oczywiście 100% mam podłogówkę

----------


## fenix2

> Witam przepraszam ze się wcinam w temat ale mam problem typu ze z bufora mi wychodzi 30 C a do rozdzielacza dochodzi 26,2 C czy tyle 4 C moge aż tak gubić na odległości 6 m od bufora do rozdzielacza ? czy może źle mierze bo dotykam tylko do pex ?oczywiście 100% mam podłogówkę


Wygląda to na błąd pomiarowy. Na na buforze mierzysz czynnik grzewczy a na rozdzielaczu temp. pex'a. "Piony" rozumiem że ocieplone?

----------


## truskawek36

Witam,mam podłogówke w całym domu,parter+poddasze,czy warto zainwestowac w bufor ciepła.Jakie sa koszta bufora.

----------


## 1950

a jakbyś napisał coś więcej,
bo to, ze masz podłogówkę to już wiemy,

----------


## powell

Nasza podłogówka uruchomiona kilka dni temu, teraz wygrzewamy posadzkę. 
Wszystko działa doskonale, przepływy bardzo dobre. Na rotametrach 3/4 wychylenia (piszę o tym, bo niektórzy narzekali, że nie mogą nic odczytać z rotametrów). 
W temacie (o błędach): obecnie dałbym rury również bezpośrednio pod prysznicem, miałbym zawsze ciepłą podłogę podczas kąpieli, ale.... to wiem dopiero teraz. Wcześniej nie wiedziałem, jaka będzie kabina, czy będzie brodzik, w którym dokładnie miejscu będzie syfon, jak będzie umocowana kabina (czy nie będzie trzeba wiercić w podłodze). Skończyło się na tym, że w miejscu prysznica zostawiliśmy dziurę aż do styropianu (nie było tam ani rur podłogówki, ani nawet posadzki). 
Teraz już wiem, że trochę rurek pod prysznicem można by dać, kabina jest bez brodzika, ścianki kabiny nie są mocowane do podłogi, a odwodnienie liniowe z syfonem podsunięte jest do ściany. 
Tak więc moja rada: kabinę prysznicową i system odprowadzania ścieków z kabiny wybierzcie jeszcze przed układaniem podłogówki, to dosyć ważny detal.

----------


## Jacekss

> Tak więc moja rada: kabinę prysznicową i system odprowadzania ścieków z kabiny wybierzcie jeszcze przed układaniem podłogówki, to dosyć ważny detal.


tak zgadza się takie detale trzeba uwzględnić przez pracami instalacyjnymi podłogówki. niestety niewielu inwestorów ma doświadczenie w tym temacie, a instalatorzy również nie zawsze doradzają dobrze. w tym przypadku akurat zrobiłem dobrze i mam rurki w posadzce pod kabiną  :smile:  zawsze też to na plus bo resztki wody szybciej parują

----------


## memekt

tylko weźcie też pod uwagę, że przy ciepłej podłodze paruje też woda w syfonie, a brak wody w syfonie wiadomo co oznacza  :wink:

----------


## emmer

mit. niczego takiego nie zauważyłem. chyba, że ktoś bierze prysznic raz miesiacu to być może.

----------


## asolt

> tylko weźcie też pod uwagę, że przy ciepłej podłodze paruje też woda w syfonie, a brak wody w syfonie wiadomo co oznacza


Ta ciepła podłoga ma tylko od 1 do 4 oC wiekszą temperaturę od podłogi nieogrzewanej. Najczesciej jest to róznica ok 2-3 oC, ile szybciej bedzie parowała woda w syfonie przy 2 oC cieplejszej podłogi? Nie przesadzaj z tym przyspieszonym parowaniem. Moze gdyby prysznic był nie uzywany miesiac albo dłuzej to syfon byłby pusty.

----------


## Crisiano

Wszak sam nie robie podlogowki ale dobrze wiedziec czy firma dobrze ja wykonuje.
Mam 100% podlogowki, jeden rozdzielacz, przeplywomierze, zadnych mieszaczy itp?
Czy regulacja polega na ustawieniu przeplywomierzy w zaleznosci od dlugosci petli, oporow itp, czy wszystkie przepywy rowno czy to dluga czy krotka petla? Wydaje mi sie ze to pierwsze. Jednak zastanawiam sie czy w takim razie jest mozliwosc prawidlowego wyregulowania nie znajac dlugosci petli?

----------


## fotohobby

Jeśli masz projekt, to regulujesz przeplywy wg projektu. Jeśli nie masz, to regulujesz, tak, aby bylo dobrze, czyli ustawiasz, czekasz dwa dni na reakcję, korygujesz, czekasz dwa dni, znow delikatna korekta, czekasz....
Tydzien moze zejść.

Przeplywy

----------


## Po***ni

Trochę odbiegnę od tematu, użytkownicy 100 % podłogówki pochwalcie się jakie macie kotły oraz opiszcie swoje spostrzeżenia. Stoję przed wyborem kotła, a wybór jest przeogromny zupełnie nie wiem na co się zdecydować może ktoś doradzi, chodzi oczywiście o kondesat.

----------


## CityMatic

> Trochę odbiegnę od tematu, użytkownicy 100 % podłogówki pochwalcie się jakie macie kotły oraz opiszcie swoje spostrzeżenia. Stoję przed wyborem kotła, a wybór jest przeogromny zupełnie nie wiem na co się zdecydować może ktoś doradzi, chodzi oczywiście o kondesat.


Junkers Cerapur Modul ZBS 14/100-3MA,  są nowsze modele np Solar ale ja na razie eksploatuje taki i jestem zadowolony.

----------


## CafeDelTom27

> Ta ciepła podłoga ma tylko od 1 do 4 oC wiekszą temperaturę od podłogi nieogrzewanej. Najczesciej jest to róznica ok 2-3 oC, ile szybciej bedzie parowała woda w syfonie przy 2 oC cieplejszej podłogi? Nie przesadzaj z tym przyspieszonym parowaniem. Moze gdyby prysznic był nie uzywany miesiac albo dłuzej to syfon byłby pusty.


Brednie .Temperatura podlogi ogrzewanej wczoraj 25,6°C a podlogi w spizarni gdzie nie ma ogrzewania 18,1°C.Prysznic nie uzywany 2 miesiace i nic nie smierdzi bo w syfonie woda jest  a tez jest ogrzewanie podlogowe

----------


## aiki

A jaka temp powietrza w spiżarce i pomieszczeniu z podłogówką?

----------


## CafeDelTom27

> A jaka temp powietrza w spiżarce i pomieszczeniu z podłogówką?


Odpowiednio do 20°C i 22,5°c

----------


## byry007

Zmierzyłem teraz temp na zasilaniu przy buforze jest tyle samo co przy rozdzielaczu 28,6 C tym samym termometrem i do pexa ciekawe czemu było inaczej jak było zimniej ??

----------


## Tomaszs131

Efekt wczorajszej proby odpowietrzania podlogowki (rozdzielacz Capricorn). 
Strzelil w reku pod cisnieniem wody :big tongue: 

Dobrze, ze instalator zgodzil sie wymienic wszystkie odpowietrzniki na nowe, innej marki. 
Teraz bede moge spac spokojnie.

----------


## b2211

Automatycznych nie stosuje się przy podłogówce.  :big tongue:

----------


## plusfoto

> Automatycznych nie stosuje się przy podłogówce.


BO?

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Automatycznych nie stosuje się przy podłogówce.


Nie zmienia to faktu, ze taka sytuacja nie powinna miec miejsca.
Rozdzielacz ma nie cale cztery miesiace :big tongue:

----------


## CityMatic

> Efekt wczorajszej proby odpowietrzania podlogowki (rozdzielacz Capricorn). 
> Strzelil w reku pod cisnieniem wody


To jakiś "chiński badziew" pomimo  tego, że szczyci się być polską firmą, u mnie są mosiężne i takie polecam(foto) przy odpowietrzaniu sprawowały się bezproblemowo.



> Automatycznych nie stosuje się przy podłogówce.


Dlaczego? wszystkie rozdzielacze takie posiadają? jakieś uzasadnienie?

----------


## fenix2

> Efekt wczorajszej proby odpowietrzania podlogowki (rozdzielacz Capricorn). 
> Strzelil w reku pod cisnieniem wody
> 
> Dobrze, ze instalator zgodzil sie wymienic wszystkie odpowietrzniki na nowe, innej marki. 
> Teraz bede moge spac spokojnie.


Ja mam 2 rozdzielacze tej firmy. Robiłem próbę ciśnieniowa i ni się nie stało. 
Może jakiś wadliwy ten odpowietrznik.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> To jakiś "chiński badziew" pomimo  tego, że szczyci się być polską firmą, u mnie są mosiężne i takie polecam(foto) przy odpowietrzaniu sprawowały się bezproblemowo.
> 
> Dlaczego? wszystkie rozdzielacze takie posiadają? jakieś uzasadnienie?


Teraz po ich wymianie mam takie same jak na Twoim zdjeciu.

----------


## MWM

Jożisz!! Ludzie pomóżcie.
Właśnie jestem w połowie wątku o ocieplaniu podłogi perlitem. Czytam od 3 dni a tam jest "tylko" 91 stron  :smile: .
Choć w tym wątku z pewnością jest duuuuuuużo przydatnej wiedzy, to czy ktoś zaznajomiony z wątkiem mógłby wskazać, w którym miejscu można poczytać szczególnie aby złapać pryncypia zamoróbkowego zrobienia podłogówki??
Nie mam czasu czytać całego.... czytać da się tylko późnym wieczorem jak dzieciaki wreszcie polegną, pewnie nie jeden zna ten problem....
Albo gdzieś ktoś streścił główne zasady prawidłowej budowy własnej podłogówki?
Z góry dziekuję za powstrzymanie się od standardowych złośliwości, choć może i to jakoś zniosę byleby na czas temat rozkminić.

----------


## asolt

> Ja mam 2 rozdzielacze tej firmy. Robiłem próbę ciśnieniowa i ni się nie stało. 
> Może jakiś wadliwy ten odpowietrznik.


Na kilkadziesiąt sztuk zamontowanych rozdzielaczy tej firmy nie miałem ani jednego takiego przypadku, widocznie pech

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Na kilkadziesiąt sztuk zamontowanych rozdzielaczy tej firmy nie miałem ani jednego takiego przypadku, widocznie pech


Dla mnie to zaden pech, wrecz fart ze strzelil wlasnie wtedy gdy byl rozdzielacz przez fachowcow odpowietrzany.
Co by bylo gdyby strzelil pod moja i ich nieobecnosc.
asolt co moze byc przyczyna wysokiej delty gornego i dolnego zrodla? 
Opory w pionach czy cos innego, skopany projekt, zapowietrzona podlogowka? 
Pytam z ciekawosci u mnie jest jak najbardziej w porzadku.

----------


## Adam626

POdłogówka jest podłączona wprost do kotła a kocioł minimalnie można ustawić na 30C. Jak żyć jeśli się okaże że przy 30C na kotle będe miał za ciepło w domu?

----------


## Crisiano

Wlaczysz klime :Smile:

----------


## Adam626

jest to jakieś rozwiązanie :smile: )

----------


## mac_612

> POdłogówka jest podłączona wprost do kotła a kocioł minimalnie można ustawić na 30C. Jak żyć jeśli się okaże że przy 30C na kotle będe miał za ciepło w domu?


Praca on/off?  :wink:

----------


## MWM

> Jożisz!! Ludzie pomóżcie.
> Właśnie jestem w połowie wątku o ocieplaniu podłogi perlitem. Czytam od 3 dni a tam jest "tylko" 91 stron .
> Choć w tym wątku z pewnością jest duuuuuuużo przydatnej wiedzy, to czy ktoś zaznajomiony z wątkiem mógłby wskazać, w którym miejscu można poczytać szczególnie aby złapać pryncypia zamoróbkowego zrobienia podłogówki??
> Nie mam czasu czytać całego.... czytać da się tylko późnym wieczorem jak dzieciaki wreszcie polegną, pewnie nie jeden zna ten problem....
> Albo gdzieś ktoś streścił główne zasady prawidłowej budowy własnej podłogówki?
> Z góry dziekuję za powstrzymanie się od standardowych złośliwości, choć może i to jakoś zniosę byleby na czas temat rozkminić.


No dobra, może być nawet złośliwie  :smile: . Byle by ktoś pomógł ogarnąć temat szybciej niż miesiąc czytania tego wątku.

----------


## jedrek244

Ja też miałem problem z odpowietrznikiem Capricorn
ale nie przy odpowietrzaniu ale gdy zaczalem zwiekszac
temperature, wymienilem na zwykly grzejnikowy,
hydraulik od pieca polecal rozdzielacze Prandelli
ale one maja tez swoja cene

pzdr

----------


## fenix2

> Ja też miałem problem z odpowietrznikiem Capricorn
> ale nie przy odpowietrzaniu ale gdy zaczalem zwiekszac
> temperature, wymienilem na zwykly grzejnikowy,
> hydraulik od pieca polecal rozdzielacze Prandelli
> ale one maja tez swoja cene
> pzdr


Ale jaki problem? Rozwiń myśl bo taki post nic nie wnosi.

----------


## MWM

Przepraszam, że przynudzam ale ja jeszcze raz....
Chociaż poradźcie, gdzie materiałów szukać albo od której strony niniejszy wątek zacząć, aby miało to sens.
Czytam teraz od początku i generalnie ma to mały sens praktycznie 95% linków, przekierowań do stron, obrazków, schematów jest już NIEAKTYWNA.
Jak ugryźć ten temat????
Wiem, ze jak się zdam na lokalną firmę to mi zaraz rurki położą co 10 cm wszędzie i będzie dobrze, ale wydam miliard na rury i potem jeszcze więcej na pokonanie oporów.
Bardzo proszę o pomoc.
Marcin

----------


## _olo_

Stosował ktoś do mocowania rurek podłogówki spinki ustalające jednocześnie wysokość siatki zbrojącej ? Jakie i gdzie je można nabyć ?

Czy można stosować siatkę układaną na rurkach ogrzewania podłogowego przymocowanych standardowymi spinkami do styropianu ? - z tego co widzę na licznych obrazkach w necie często siatkę układa się po prostu na folii co jest moim zdanie sporym błędem, siatka nie spełnia swojej roli, unieść jej nie idzie bo przytrzymują ją pexy przymocowane do izolacji zwykłymi klipsami do styropianu.

----------


## Juni

....u mnie tak właśnie było - siatka mocowana na rurkach, nie pod nimi. A rurki do siatki wiązaliśmy takimi plastikowymi trytytkami (trochę roboty z tym było).

Spinkami (klipsami) raz po raz przypinaliśmy rurki do styropianu, ale nie daje to szczególnej stabilności, zaraz wszystko wyłazi. Styropian nawet jeśli jest dużej grubości nie utrzyma sztywnej rurki. Ale nie był to problem, że rurki ostatecznie nie były przytwierdzone do styropianu.

----------


## _olo_

Ok, w takim rozwiązaniu z siatką nad rurkami jest pewnie większy problem gdy trzeba rozkuć posadzkę by coś naprawić.
Jaki stosowałeś styropian ? Może to kwestia jego twardości z tym wyłażeniem spinek ?

Znalazłem tym czasem (zapewne w tym opasłym wątku już było o tym) odpowiednie spinki dla siatki pod rurkami zapewniające odpowiedni dystans siatki i brak konieczności wiązania paskami rurek, bez dziurawienia folii.
http://pl.capricorn.pl/catalog/products/1262
http://moskal.pl/systemy-instalacyjn...6-fi18-mm.html

----------


## CityMatic

> http://moskal.pl/systemy-instalacyjn...6-fi18-mm.html


Ja miałem takie, ale siatka była nad rurkami - a spinki były zapięte na rurki "od góry"w celu oddzielenia ich od właśnie siatki.

Spinki zastosowałem z dwoma ząbkami, wiec nie było problemu z mocowaniem rurek przez folie do styropianu.

----------


## smiechu30

Posiadam pompę obiegowa Grundfos typ : 25POr60C zasila ona 90m2 podłogówki , na jakim biegu najlepiej aby pracowała ?

----------


## Adam626

U mnie tego typu po mpa zasila >200m2 podłogi na 3 biegu więc przy 90 imho wystarczy 1

----------


## Jacekss

@smiechu30 - jaki bieg zastosować zależy też od tego jakie chcesz mieć dT czynnika grzewczego, wiadomo czym większy przepływ tym dT mniejsze (dla takiej samej mocy źródła ciepła)

----------


## fenix2

> Posiadam pompę obiegowa Grundfos typ : 25POr60C zasila ona 90m2 podłogówki , na jakim biegu najlepiej aby pracowała ?


Najlepiej na jak najmniejszym (Jak jest ciepło). Ja za zimno możesz zwiększyć na 2.

----------


## smiechu30

Dziękuje za odpowiedzi .
Przełączę dzisiaj na 1 bieg zobaczymy czy da rade , teraz chodzi na 2 biegu.
Jaką najlepiej temperaturę  kotła ustawić teraz mam 53 , stopnie dom nie ocieplony na ogrzewanie podłogowe  temperatura wody na zasilaniu 30 stopnie  
w domu 20-21 .Spalanie około 24kg ekogroszku Jaret plus .

----------


## _olo_

Jaki wpływa na parametry ogrzewania podłogowego ma współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła rurek, są tu pewne różnice, nawet dość spore - np rurki Herz 16mm mają 0,5 W/mk, kanthermy lub wavin 0,4-0,43 W/mk - czy to jest istotny parametr ? Różnica w cenie na 1000m2 nie jest wielka - 400-500pln.
Czy herz to dobry producent ?

----------


## K*herm

Herz to dobry producent, ale rury sami nie produkują.

Polecam rury KAN-therm PE-RT Blue Floor lub jak ktoś woli tzw. PE-RT/Al. - solidna jakość, 10-lat gwarancji na produkty, cena może nie najnizsza ale w tego typu instalacji nie warto oszczędzać na max. (hydraulika to jakieś 1-2% wartości całej inwestycji - a rozkucie i ewentualna naprawa trochę zaboli).

----------


## toja100

Witam
Mam w planie założenie podłogówki w zamieszkałym domu ok. 70 m2. Nie będzie łatwo.
Mam pytanie co do odpowietrzania.
Ze względu na to, że planuję to zrobić pomieszczeniami są dwie opcje.
1. Rozdzielacz poniżej poziomu podłogi.
Trochę boję się łączenia pod podłogą i wyprowadzania odpowietrznika powyżej poziomu podłogi, a naczytałem się trochę o problemach z odpowietrzeniem.
Czy można zrobić w ten sposób, żeby wyprowadzić kawałek pętli powyżej poziomu podłogi na ścianę i tam zaprasować odpowietrznik ?
Trochę więcej zabawy, ale w razie rozszczelnienia prościej odkuć ścianę.
2. Rozdzielacz powyżej poziomu podłogi, ale część rurek od rozdzielacza do pętli musiałaby iść poniżej podłogi (pod stropem). 
Czy tak można i to nie będzie się zapowietrzać?

Nie ukrywam, iż przy wykonaniu opcji nr 2 będzie mniej problemów i odpowietrznik nie będzie "straszył" w pokoju na ścianie.

----------


## PeZet

> Przepraszam, że przynudzam ale ja jeszcze raz....
> Chociaż poradźcie, gdzie materiałów szukać albo od której strony niniejszy wątek zacząć, aby miało to sens. (...) Bardzo proszę o pomoc.
> Marcin


MWM,
Do tego miejsca doczytałem kiedyś całość wątku podłogówkowego i zrobiłem streszczenie:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5980268

Może tyle będzie Tobie pomocne.
Ewentualnie, w moim dzienniku od mniej więcej tego miejsca:

http://forum.budujemydom.pl/index.ph...dpost&p=357507

Rozkminiałem swoją podłogówkę i opisałem całą budowę + sterowanie. Mnogość dyskusji, wariantów. Ale działa.  :smile:

----------


## _olo_

Nie wiem, czy tak ze wszystkim można się bezkrytycznie zgodzić.

To, że pompa ma ssać (rozumiem zimną wodę z powrotu) nie wiedziałem, nie mam pojęcia z czego to wynika.
Stosowanie spinek to przecież standard, dziś chyba sie nad tym nikt za bardzo nie zastanawia czy je stosować ?

A rozstaw rurek ma znaczenie - purmo podaje moc grzewczą podłogi dla wody 35st i temp otoczenia 22st z podłogą obłożoną ceramiką - rozstaw 150 - 55W/m2, rozstaw 50 - 70W/m2 więc różnica spora i w niezbyt wyszukanie ocieplonych domach może tej mocy w mrozach zabraknąć przy małych rozstawach, trzeba wówczas zwiększać temperaturę wody co nie wpływa dobrze na COP pompy, na komfort też zapewne nie.

----------


## PeZet

_olo_,
Streściłem wątek i wyciągnąłem wnioski na tyle, na ile wówczas byłem w stanie ogarnąć temat. A dyskusja idzie dalej. 
Podłogówka nie jest urządzeniem przeznaczonym od ogrzewania słabo ocieplonych domów.
OZC, OZC, OZC, a potem tabele producentów - tylko tak można oszczędnie zaplanować podłogówkę. 
W moim przekonaniu jest to system bardzo odporny na błędne założenia. Możesz dać rozstaw 25cm i możesz dać 10cm, a grzać będzie. No, może poza łazienką.
Podobnie z pompą. Sprawdzi się właściwie każda.
Rzecz jasna mówię o przeciętnym domu o powierzchni około 120m2

----------


## Liwko

> W moim przekonaniu jest to system bardzo odporny na błędne założenia. Możesz dać rozstaw 25cm i możesz dać 10cm, a grzać będzie. No, może poza łazienką.
> Podobnie z pompą. Sprawdzi się właściwie każda.
> Rzecz jasna mówię o przeciętnym domu o powierzchni około 120m2


Jestem tego samego zdania  :yes:

----------


## _olo_

Ale tabele mówią jasno - większa gęstość, większa moc przy tej samej temp, zwłaszcza istotne są te różnice przy podłożach o znacznym oporze, np deska.
Weźmy np temp zasilania 35st, rozstaw jak piszesz 25 - moc grzewcza dla 22st - 36W/m2. Pokój np 4x4, wysokość 2,65m, odliczając jakieś stałe meble np szafę pod zabudowę - powierzchnia grzejna 14m2 - to daje maks. 500W mocy grzewczej - czy to zawsze wystarczy w nowych domach przy mrozach ?

A powierzchnia tu chyba nic nie ma do rzeczy ? Duży dom, dużo podłogówki, mały dom mało podłogówki ale zawsze raczej mniej więcej proporcjonalnie. Do rzeczy ma za to na pewno kubatura, podłoga np 6x6 a nad nią otwarta przestrzeń aż po dach na 6m i mocy może brakować, pomieszczenie ze skosami od 100 do 250 - mała kubatura więc i rozstaw może być mniejszy lub mniejsza powierzchnia grzania.

----------


## imrahil

pompkę mam na zasilaniu i nie mam filtra, czym to grozi?

----------


## Zdun Darek B

Czy aby na pewno ogrzewanie podłogowe przez izolator jakim jest drewno to dobry pomysł ?

----------


## PeZet

> Ale tabele mówią jasno - większa gęstość, większa moc przy tej samej temp, zwłaszcza istotne są te różnice przy podłożach o znacznym oporze, np deska.
> (...) czy to zawsze wystarczy w nowych domach przy mrozach ?
> 
> A powierzchnia tu chyba nic nie ma do rzeczy ? (...)


*_olo_,* 
właśnie takie dyskusje były młócone przez większość tego wątku. Moje wnioski z lektury wątku, jak i z obserwacji mojej instalacji po dwóch sezonach są takie, że ZAWSZE da radę coś podkręcić. Albo temperaturę, albo strumień przepływu. 
Twoje obawy podziela każdy kto rusza z robotą. Weź więc sobie poprawkę w założeniach na własną omylność i przyjmij mniejszy rozstaw.  Będziesz wtedy miał zapas mocy. Albo uwierz w wyliczenia i zrób optymalnie. Oszczędzisz wtedy kosztów inwestycyjnych i mniej będzie roboty. Oba podejścia są prawidłowe. Działać będzie i tu, i tu.
Ja wybrałem pierwszy wariant.

Napisałem o powierzchni zaznaczając że chodzi o PRZECIĘTNY DOM. Pałacu o wysokości kondygnacji rzędu 8m i powierzchni 450m2 nie obskoczy zwykła pompka za 100zł. Ale mój dom o pow 105m2 - owszem. Jak i taki o pow 150m2.




> pompkę mam na zasilaniu i nie mam filtra, czym to grozi?


*Imrahil,*
grozi tym, że syfy z obiegu lądują w pompce, a nie w filtrze.
Nota bene też zamontowałem pompkę na zasilaniu podłogówki.
I dołożyłem przed pompką odpowietrznik automatyczny, który doskonale zapowietrzał układ. Musiałem go wymontować.

----------


## Adam626

Ja tez nie mam filtra ale wode w instalacji mam z wody przefiltrowanej przez filtr wstępny Honeywell a potem przez stacje uzdatniania więc powinno być ok bez filtra. Filtr zawsze bedzie generował opory

----------


## _olo_

> Czy aby na pewno ogrzewanie podłogowe przez izolator jakim jest drewno to dobry pomysł ?


Te dane pochodzą ze strony purmo i są zgodne z PN dla panel/wykładzina. Dla drewna, dla tych samych warunków 434W.
Czy dobry to nie wiem, ale skoro normy przewidują i użytkownicy są zadowolenia to możliwy.

----------


## Parkiet

> Czy aby na pewno ogrzewanie podłogowe przez izolator jakim jest drewno to dobry pomysł ?


Tak grzecznie pozwolę się zapytać, czy ceramika, z której wykonuje się kafle i cegły, jest przewodnikiem, czy izolatorem?

----------


## bob_budownik

Jest z całą pewnością wykończeniem :wink:  Może być i jednym i drugim w zależności od parametrów.

----------


## Parkiet

> Jest z całą pewnością wykończeniem Może być i jednym i drugim w zależności od parametrów.


Ok. z drewnem jest podobnie Podrawiam.

----------


## _olo_

> Jest z całą pewnością wykończeniem Może być i jednym i drugim w zależności od parametrów.


Może nawet nie zależne od parametrów a od funkcji - jeżeli rozmawiamy o ogrzewaniu to traktujemy to co jest na podłodze jako przewodnik, który może być lepszy lub gorszy.
Gdybyśmy rozmawiali o izolowaniu to traktowali byśmy ten sam materiał w kategoriach jego izolacyjności.
Ot takie filozoficzne rozważania na temat materiałów budowlanych.  :wink:

----------


## _olo_

Ale jak ktoś ma pompę to przy tym rozstawie zepsuje sobie COP o połowę dźwigając temp. zasilania na 50st, a i w domu, w którym w podłogę idzie woda 50st a podłoga ma 40 st. nie za bardzo chciałbym mieszkać.

----------


## surgi22

A czy my piszemy o ogrzewaniu podłogowym w Polsce czy na Syberii ?? Ile w ciągu ostatnich 5 lat miałeś dni z t zew, -20c??

----------


## Liwko

> Ale jak ktoś ma pompę to przy tym rozstawie zepsuje sobie COP o połowę dźwigając temp. zasilania na 50st, a i w domu, w którym w podłogę idzie woda 50st a podłoga ma 40 st. nie za bardzo chciałbym mieszkać.


Wejdź na budowę, rozłóż wszędzie co 15cm, na poddaszu co 25, a w łazienkach co dziesięć.  Ręczę ci że będzie to działać.

----------


## _olo_

Ok, rozumiem, tak czy inaczej będę raczej musiał układać co 10 a w łazienkach i kuchni nawet co 8, żeby zachować równą mniej więcej długość wszystkich obiegów na rozsądnym poziomie. Alternatywa to 20cm w pokojach i 10 łazienki, i kuchnia przy tym samym założeniu równej długości obiegów. Tak na czuja, bez projektu.

Mam jeszcze takie pytania:

1. Drabinki w łazienkach - podłączone pod wspólny rozdzielacz z podłogówką czy wręcz na jednym, wspólnym obiegu wraz z podłogówką w łazience (rurka od rozdzielacza do drabinki i z powrotem do posadzki, obieg w posadzce i powrót do rozdzielacza) ? 

2. Jak łączy się jedną pompę obiegową wbudowaną w kocioł/pompę z 3 rozdzielaczami (parter - 8 lub 9 sekcji - w zależności od pkt 1, piętro - 9 lub 10 sekcji zależnie od podłączenia drabinki, poddasze - 2 sekcje).

3. Która firma produkuje dobrej jakości rozdzielacze z rotametrami o zakresie regulacji *0-2,5l/min lub 0-3l/min*  i współpracą z zaworami z siłownikiem + odpowietrznikami ?

----------


## Liwko

A po jakiego grzyba ci siłowniki?

----------


## _olo_

Dobrze ocieplony, żaden tam na płycie z 30-oma cm izolacji z każdej strony, może będzie to 35w/m2.

Na podłodze kiepsko się chyba ręczniki suszy, no i gdy się nie grzeje podłóg czasem wystarczyło by załączyć grzałkę z drabince by coś wysuszyć ?

Raczej pompa ciepła, choć kocioł gazowy nie wykluczony. A rotametry czasem przydatne przy regulacji, ale takie ze skalą do 6l/min są mało precyzyjne. Samoregulacja ? A co to, jeżeli się robi podłogówkę bez projektu lub z lipnym projektem może sie przytrafić różnica temp. w pokojach, i tego chyba kocioł nie naprawi.

No i jak to się łączy do jednej pompy obiegowej 3 rozdzielacze ? Jakieś rozgałęzienie 1->3 ? i z powrotem 3->1 ?

Liwko - chyba wygodnie sobie w każdym pokoju z osobna ustawić na termostacie żądaną temperaturę a siłownik załatwia resztę ?

----------


## Liwko

> Liwko - chyba wygodnie sobie w każdym pokoju z osobna ustawić na termostacie żądaną temperaturę a siłownik załatwia resztę ?


Dobra, nie będę się znęcał  :smile: 
Poprowadź do każdego pomieszczenia od rozdzielacza kabelki. Jeżeli po roku mieszkania stwierdzisz, że te siłowniki są ci do czegokolwiek potrzebne, to sobie je wtedy dokupisz. Z własnego doświadczenia wiem, że nie dokupisz  :no:

----------


## _olo_

> Dobra, nie będę się znęcał 
> Poprowadź do każdego pomieszczenia od rozdzielacza kabelki. Jeżeli po roku mieszkania stwierdzisz, że te siłowniki są ci do czegokolwiek potrzebne, to sobie je wtedy dokupisz. Z własnego doświadczenia wiem, że nie dokupisz


Ok, no właśnie jestem na tym etapie kabelkowym i tak mi poradzono żeby sobie zrobić, nie wiem jeszcze jakie to mają być kabelki ale się dowiem.

Liwko, znowu ci jakiś sąsiad dał w kocioł, że wybrałeś największą czcionkę w kolorze krwi ?

----------


## noc

Daruj sobie siłowniki i drabinki. Bez sensu.
A latem, przy bardziej wilgotnym powietrzu, jak będziesz suszył ręczniki? Na gorących drabinkach?
Zrób gniazdka elektryczne pod miejscem gdzie planujesz drabinki. Jeśli będzie Ci ich brakować, to przykręcisz grzejniki z grzałką i wyłącznikiem czasowym.
Ale raczej nie przykręcisz.
Będą Ci tak potrzebne jak Liwce siłowniki.

----------


## cieszynianka

> Daruj sobie siłowniki i drabinki. Bez sensu.
> A latem, przy bardziej wilgotnym powietrzu, jak będziesz suszył ręczniki? Na gorących drabinkach?
> Zrób gniazdka elektryczne pod miejscem gdzie planujesz drabinki. Jeśli będzie Ci ich brakować, to przykręcisz grzejniki z grzałką i wyłącznikiem czasowym.
> Ale raczej nie przykręcisz.
> Będą Ci tak potrzebne jak Liwce siłowniki.


A mnie się drabinka bardzo przydaje. W dolnej miniłazience wiszą sobie na niej ręczniki kąpielowe. Jest wpięta w podłogówkę. Mam też w niej zamontowaną na wszelki wypadek grzałkę, choć jeszcze z niej nie korzystalam. 
W górnrj łazience drabinki nie mam i teraz mi trochę szkoda, ale już po ptakach  :roll eyes: 

Siłowniki i termostaty też mam. Z pewnością można bez nich się obejść, ale dają wygodę użytkowania CO.

----------


## _olo_

Zupełnie to dla mnie niezrozumiałe - jak niby się ma samowyregulować różnica temperatur w różnych pomieszczeniach gdzie nie do końca właściwie dobrano moc ogrzewania (bez projektu i wyliczeń, na "oko"). Do tego wydaje mi się być potrzebna ingerencja w wydajność poszczególnych obiegów czyli regulacja przepływów, można ręcznie sobie mierzyć temp i kręcić zaworkami w rozdzielaczu aż do uzyskania żądanych temp., można zrobić to termostatem z pomieszczenia, który je wyreguluje za mnie.

Nie wiem jeszcze jak te drabinki połączyć - we wspólny obieg z podłogą czy jako osobny grzejnik  w rozdzielacz i zdławić na maxa przepływ by nie podnosić nim temp powrotu ?

----------


## Tomaszs131

Oczywiscie mozna wyregulowac pologowke termostatem, w ten sam sposob mozesz to zrobic za pomoca rotamerow. Na poczatku troche to potrwa zanim ustawisz odpowiednia dla Ciebie temperature w poszczegolnych pomieszczeniach. Gdy juz do tego dojdzie zapomnisz o rotamerach.
Drugie rozwiazanie umozliwi Ci zaoszczedzic na silownikach i termostacie.

----------


## Liwko

> Będą Ci tak potrzebne jak Liwce siłowniki.


A kto ma siłowniki?

A drabinki sobie załóż jako osobne pętle.

----------


## plusfoto

> Do tego wydaje mi się być potrzebna ingerencja w wydajność poszczególnych obiegów czyli regulacja przepływów, można ręcznie sobie mierzyć temp i kręcić zaworkami w rozdzielaczu aż do uzyskania żądanych temp., można zrobić to termostatem z pomieszczenia, który je wyreguluje za mnie.


Tylko że taką regulację robisz raz - powiedzmy "męczysz się przez dwa/trzy tygodnie - i zapominasz nie wydając kilku set jak nie kilku tys.  zł na termostaty, zawory i inne pierdoły z tym związane. A zaoszczędzoną w ten sposób kasę możesz zainwestować w np. lepsze ocieplenie, wycieczkę do ciepłych krajów lub inne przyjemności. :smile:

----------


## _olo_

Ok, dzięki, przyjąłem do wiadomości.
Ma ktoś w takim razie rozdzielacze z rotametrami w sensownym zakresie regulacji - do 2,5-3l/min bo najczęściej to widzę do 5-6l/min więc tak średnio dokładne to ustawianie.

I powtórzę pytanie - jak podłączyć do jednej pompy wbudowanej w "piec" 3 rozdzielacze na 3-ch kondygnacjach ? Jakieś rozgałęzienia w kotłowni i do każdego rura z ciepłą wodą i powrotem od kotłowni do rozdzielacza czy 2 piony (ciepła i powrót) i przy każdym rozdzielaczu na kolejnych kondygnacjach trójnik na tych pionach z odgałęzieniami podpiętymi pod rozdzielacze ?

----------


## fenix2

Drabinka na osobnej "pętli" rozwiązanie lepsze bo zawsze możesz zakręcić samą drabinkę lub ją zostawić a zakręcić podłogówkę. Więcej możliwości.

----------


## fenix2

> I powtórzę pytanie - jak podłączyć do jednej pompy wbudowanej w "piec" 3 rozdzielacze na 3-ch kondygnacjach ? Jakieś rozgałęzienia w kotłowni i do każdego rura z ciepłą wodą i powrotem od kotłowni do rozdzielacza czy 2 piony (ciepła i powrót) i przy każdym rozdzielaczu na kolejnych kondygnacjach trójnik na tych pionach z odgałęzieniami podpiętymi pod rozdzielacze ?


Jak masz możliwość to puść do każdego rozdzielacza osobny "pion" zasilanie/powrót. Wszystko to razem zepniesz w kotłowi. Możesz puścić jedną rurą i przy rozdzielaczu trójnik. Tylko średnica rury musi być duża. Ja bym proponował nie mniej jak PEX 32 a i to może być na styk. Zależy jaka powierzchnia.

----------


## malux20

No te siłowniki itd to faktycznie  niepotrzebna kasa
Ja mam trochę podłogówkę  przewymiarowańą 
Co 10 cm
 Jedna  obiegówka która bierze 30_50 w spokojnie radzi sobie z 1300 m rurki
W tym roku olałem  ustawianie rotametrów
 Wszystko na maxa odkręcone  
Jedynie nasza sypialnia zakr  tam spadlo do 19,5 
Reszta to 22 -23 minimum

Drabinki sobie jednak chwale 
Takie zasilanie 26-27 świetnie suszy  ręczn.
I ciut szybciej promieniuje  niż podł
Wieczorem  odpalam  grzałkę  600 w na 30_60 min
Te 15_25 gr na dobę nas nie zbankrutuje
W tym roku  kominek  odpalany  raz na 2 tyg
Drabinkę brać max dużą
Wpięta jest przed rozdzielaczami zaraz za obiegówką
Parkiet jest świetny  na podłog 
Żałujemy bardzo że zabrakło nam odwagi na drewno w łazienkach

----------


## _olo_

> Jak masz możliwość to puść do każdego rozdzielacza osobny "pion" zasilanie/powrót. Wszystko to razem zepniesz w kotłowi. Możesz puścić jedną rurą i przy rozdzielaczu trójnik. Tylko średnica rury musi być duża. Ja bym proponował nie mniej jak PEX 32 a i to może być na styk. Zależy jaka powierzchnia.


Tak szacunkowo 170m2 podłóg z podłogówką... i już plany plusz mi strzelił, bo zużyłbym przy założeniu że przy rozstawie 10cm na m2 idzie 9,5m rury - 1600m rury  :bash:  a to już z jednej pompki chyba nie poleci. Poza tym od dolnego do górnego rozdzielacza 5,8m różnicy poziomów ale to jest chyba bez znaczenia w takim układzie ?

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Tak szacunkowo 170m2 podłóg z podłogówką... i już plany plusz mi strzelił, bo zużyłbym przy założeniu że przy rozstawie 10cm na m2 idzie 9,5m rury - 1600m rury  a to już z jednej pompki chyba nie poleci. Poza tym od dolnego do górnego rozdzielacza 5,8m różnicy poziomów ale to jest chyba bez znaczenia w takim układzie ?


W swojej instalacji mam pomki Wilo 40W max slup wody na trzecim biegu to 6 m. Grunt by tak jak to juz fenix2 wyzej wspomnial srednica pionow zasilania i powrotu byla 32 mm po jednej do kadego rozdzielacza.

----------


## _olo_

> W swojej instalacji mam pomki Wilo 40W max slup wody na trzecim biegu to 6 m. Grunt by tak jak to juz fenix2 wyzej wspomnial srednica pionow zasilania i powrotu byla 32 mm po jednej do kadego rozdzielacza.


No tak, słup wody 6m, ale w tym przypadku (zamknięty obieg gdzie jest też słup powrotu) to chyba nie ma wielkiego znaczenia ile wynosi ta różnica poziomów bo o to dba grawitacja a pompa tylko o pokonanie oporów przepływu ?

----------


## Tomaszs131

> No tak, słup wody 6m, ale w tym przypadku (zamknięty obieg gdzie jest też słup powrotu) to chyba nie ma wielkiego znaczenia ile wynosi ta różnica poziomów bo o to dba grawitacja a pompa tylko o pokonanie oporów przepływu ?


Opory zmniejszysz stosujac odpowiedniej srednicy rury w pionach.

----------


## Parkiet

> No tak, słup wody 6m, ale w tym przypadku (zamknięty obieg gdzie jest też słup powrotu) to chyba nie ma wielkiego znaczenia ile wynosi ta różnica poziomów bo o to dba grawitacja a pompa tylko o pokonanie oporów przepływu ?


Myślę, że słup wody należy kojarzyć w wartością ciśnienia, które musi być odpowiednio wyższe od oporów, aby woda mogła płynąć z odpowiednią prękością,co pozwoli dostarczyć właściwą ilość ciepła, przy danej temperaturze wody jako czynnika grzewczego, a zarazen nośnika energii - ciepła. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## pawko_

> Ok, dzięki, przyjąłem do wiadomości.
> Ma ktoś w takim razie rozdzielacze z rotametrami w sensownym zakresie regulacji - do 2,5-3l/min bo najczęściej to widzę do 5-6l/min więc tak średnio dokładne to ustawianie.
> 
> I powtórzę pytanie - jak podłączyć do jednej pompy wbudowanej w "piec" 3 rozdzielacze na 3-ch kondygnacjach ? Jakieś rozgałęzienia w kotłowni i do każdego rura z ciepłą wodą i powrotem od kotłowni do rozdzielacza czy 2 piony (ciepła i powrót) i przy każdym rozdzielaczu na kolejnych kondygnacjach trójnik na tych pionach z odgałęzieniami podpiętymi pod rozdzielacze ?


Posiadam dwa rozdzielacze z takim przepływem firmy Uponor. Rur jest chyba ok. 1200 m. Chodzi to na  jednej pompce na II biegu. Kaloryfer jest na osobnym obiegu wpięty do rozdzielacza, polecam takie rozwiązanie (zasilany tą samą temperaturą co podłogówka).
Posiadam również siłowniki i też sobie chwalę, nie kręcę rotametrami tylko sterownikami w pokojach (koszt 2tys. komplet).

----------


## _olo_

Dzięki za wszystkie informacje, zaczyna mi się klarować temat.
Pozostają jeszcze pewne wątpliwości - np jaki rozrzut długości pętli jest możliwy do bezproblemowego skorygowania rotametrami bez nieprawidłowości dla działania ogrzewania - 100% różnica pomiędzy pętlą w sypialni a w kuchni lub łazience nie będzie problemem (80-90m a 40m) ?
Jaka optymalna dla fi16 długość pętli - 90m będzie ok (maks. podobno 120) ? 
Czy może taką pętlę 80-90m należało by podzielić na dwie ?

I w temacie wątku - skoro zrób to sam, to analizował ktoś wymagania gwarancyjne producentów rur i osprzętu - który producent nie warunkuje tych swoich 10 lat gwarancji koniecznością wykonania instalacji przez fachowca z pieczątką ?

----------


## K*herm

_olo_ jak jesteś jeszcze na takim etapie możesz spróbować oszacować orientacyjnie swoją instalacje zarówno pod kątem wartości materiałów jaki i przybliżonej hydrauliki i wydajności całej instalacji którą planujesz wykonać.

Musisz zarejestrować się do wersji rozszerzonej (Extended) programu KAN Quick Floor:
http://pl.kan-therm.com/kalkulator_i...loor_free.html

Program jest intuicyjny, musisz jedynie dobrze odwzorować swój budynek wprowadzając odpowiednie informacje o które prosi program, dobrze opisz pomieszczenia abyś wiedział co do czego, niektóre dane program ma ustawione domyślnie ale można je edytować np. informacje o zapotrzebowaniu na ciepło, rozstaw rur - w opcji "wylicz" lub zadajesz "z palca".
Na podstawie tych informacji program wykonuje przybliżone obliczenia hydrauliki instalacji i przy jej uwzględnieniu wykonuje zestawienie materałowe wraz z podaniem cen katalogowych.

Dla Ciebie najważniejsza będzie możliwość wglądu w dane obliczeniowe i sprawdzenie jak wyglądają wyliczone rozstawy, nadwyżki bądź deficyty mocy i rzecz najważniejsza wymagane przepływy przez poszczególne pętle grzewcze - szybka regulacja instalacji.

Granica błędu tego szybkiego kalkulatora w porównaniu do programu KAN CO-graf 3.6 wynosiła niecałe 15%, jak na taki szacunkowy program okazało się to niezłym wynikiem  :wink: 

Rury, złączki, rozdzielacze KAN-therm objęte są 10-letnią gwarancją producenta (przepływomierze i automatyka - 2 lata), jeśli rury połączone są systemowymi kształtkami w sposób jaki opisuje producent oraz zachowane są wszystkie warunki montażu i eksploatacji instalacji, nie możliwe jest aby rury lub połączenia uległy awarii - nigdy tak się nie zdarzyło (natomiast faktem jest że pełna gwarancja z zachowaniem wszystkich jej warunków wraz z ewentualnym pokryciem wszelkich kosztów usunięcia usterki będącej skutkiem wady produktu, udzielana jest przy wykonaniu instalacji przez tzw. firmy autoryzowane - ale warto z tego skorzystać, budujesz jeden raz).

Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia

----------


## KasiaiTomek8183

Część, mamy w projekcie na rysunku instalacji w pokojach/sypialniach zapotrzebowanie 55W na m2, w salonie chyba 40W na metr. W łazienkach 100 i więcej. W pokojach przy panelach lepiej dać co 10cm, w salonie można dać co 20 przy kaflach? A jeśli zdecydujemy się na deskę? Wtedy przy 35* na zasilaniu pewnie zabraknie mocy,  czy zagęszczenie do 15cm w salonie w razie desek już się sprawdzi? W łazienkach co 10cm i pewnie trzeba będzie grzejniczek dodać. 

A może, przy panelach i 35 na zasilaniu nie ma szans uzyskać 55W z metra? Instrukcja np. KANa mówi, że nie da się ogrzać 35oma stopniami paneli. 

Druga sprawa, hydraulik mówi, że układa na styropianie systemowym, czyli z naklejonym zlotkiem. Mówi że to lepiej się trzyma i robota jest pożądana. Mówi, że może układać na zwykłym i folia z rolki , ale preferuje ten pierwszy. Jaka będzie różnica na 100m podłogi między systememowym, a zwykłym + folia? Tak mniej więcej, ktoś się orientuję?

KiT

----------


## Przemek_80

Zgłębiam temat podłogówki - u mnie będzie prawie wszędzie (poza garażem). Jeden z hydraulików zaproponował wykonanie kotłowni w układzie bufora cieplnego z rozdzielenim obiegów góra dół. Zapewnić to ma inną sterowność i poprawić zdecydowanie pracę kotła. Do tej pory rozważałem zastosowanie wraz z kotłem dedykowanego zasobnika np. 120l

----------


## PeZet

> (...) Jaka będzie różnica na 100m podłogi między systememowym, a zwykłym + folia? Tak mniej więcej, ktoś się orientuję?


Po pierwsze. Da się. Ewentualnie podniesiesz do 38. Przeczytaj wątek. 
Po drugie. Policz koszty + robocizna i porównaj.

----------


## kater-acme

Kasiaitomek

Każdy styro systemowy, czy to ze złotkiem, czy tam z frezem na układanie rurek wychodzi znacznie drożej niż zwykły styro EPS80 plus folia (nie musi być srebrna). Instalatorowi po prostu się łatwiej to układa i tyle. A jak nie umie / nie chce mu się normalnego ułożyć to może warto przemyśleć, czy to on ma faktycznie to robić  :wink: 

Bez względu na materiał, czy to deski czy gres czy panele czy parkiet czy co tam dasz, podłoga odda tyle energii ile dostanie. Ta energia nigdzie nie znika. Jak z m2 OP wyjdzie 55 kW to te 55 kW pójdzie do pomieszczenia. Jedyna różnica, że łatwiej się ta energia przez kamień i ceramikę przedostanie, niż przez panele / dechy. Ale przedostanie, cała.

Co do układania można oczywiście na oko, ale dobra praktyka mówi, że należy zrobić projekt. To nie są duże pieniążki, ale jak się to zrobi dodatkowo z OZC to wtedy będziecie mieli b dokładny obraz sytuacji.

Ale generalnie i ogólnie to tak jak piszesz - w łazience gęściej, można nieco przy ścianach gęściej, a w salonie luźniej.

Do łazienki można dodać drabinkę, zasilaną z osobnej pętli, tą samą temperaturą. Ale wiele osób poleca drabinkę z grzałką elektryczną - szybko hajcuje i nie kosztuje majątku. I zawsze można szybciej ręczniki suszyć  :smile:

----------


## _olo_

KasiaiTomek8183

W linku (zakładka moc cieplna) są tabelki z fajnie rozpisanymi mocami cieplnymi w zależności od materiału podłogi i rozstawu rur oraz temp zasilania, można sobie przeliczyć właściwy rozstaw przy zmianie materiału podłogi tak, by moc cieplna podłogi całego pomieszczenia pozostała bez zmian, jednak taka zmiana (zagęszczenie lub rozrzedzenie rur) wiąże się również ze zmianą długości danego obiegu co też ma wpływ na instalację.

http://www.purmo.com/pl/produkty/ogr...#projektowanie

K*herm, dzięki za link do kalkulatora.

Jak to jest z tymi dopuszczalnymi długościami obiegów - są jakieś górne granice ze względu na opory, a czy są również jakieś dolne granice długości i związane ze zbyt krótkimi obiegami nieprawidłowości w pracy podłogówki i urządzenia grzewczego ?

Np czy takie zaplanowanie ilości obiegów tak, że wszystkie z nich będą miały długości ok 45-50m (w moim przypadku łącznie wówczas wyjdzie z dobiegami ok 1150m) nie sprawi, że woda w obiegach nie zdąży przekazać ciepła do podłogi?

Załóżmy, że wówczas dt zasilanie-powrót będzie zbyt wysokie, żeby ograniczyć je do poziomu optymalnych 5-7k będę musiał zmniejszyć przepływ dławiąc za pomocą zaworów lub zmniejszając bieg pompki...i okaże się, że aby podłoga zdążyła odebrać ciepło z rurek przepływ jest zbyt niski od wymaganego np przez PC - zacznie się wyłączać, taktować lub w ogóle się nie uruchomi ? Czy te obawy mają jakiś sens czy nie ?  :wink:

----------


## Liwko

> Zgłębiam temat podłogówki - u mnie będzie prawie wszędzie (poza garażem). Jeden z hydraulików zaproponował wykonanie kotłowni w układzie bufora cieplnego z rozdzielenim obiegów góra dół. Zapewnić to ma inną sterowność i poprawić zdecydowanie pracę kotła. Do tej pory rozważałem zastosowanie wraz z kotłem dedykowanego zasobnika np. 120l


I co jeszcze siłowniki i sterowniki masz dołożyć? Czyli kolejny który robi mało sterowalny system i usiłuje nim sterować.

----------


## _olo_

Liwko, zależy jaki to kocioł, jak na czarne złoto, które przecież tak kochasz to chyba taki bufor konieczny.

----------


## Przemek_80

Kocioł będzie gazowy jednofunkcyjny z niska mocą startową. Jakie jest optymalne rozwiązanie?  Instalator proponuje bufor 500/150.  Regulacja za pośrednictwem zaworów termostatycznych.

----------


## Liwko

> Kocioł będzie gazowy jednofunkcyjny z niska mocą startową. Jakie jest optymalne rozwiązanie?  Instalator proponuje bufor 500/150.  Regulacja za pośrednictwem zaworów termostatycznych.


Żadnego bufora przy gazie!!!
Zrób najprostszy system bez żadnych buforów czy mieszaczy. Bez żadnych siłowników i tego typu pierdół. Będzie tanio w instalacji i użytkowaniu!
Nie daj się naciągnąć instalatorowi bo tylko sobie pogorszysz!

----------


## Liwko

A najlepiej pogadaj z RadziejS, on ci wszystko wytłumaczy co i jak.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...zu+posz%C5%82o

----------


## _olo_

> Kocioł będzie gazowy jednofunkcyjny z niska mocą startową. Jakie jest optymalne rozwiązanie?  Instalator proponuje bufor 500/150.  Regulacja za pośrednictwem zaworów termostatycznych.


A jaki to model ?

----------


## asolt

> Żadnego bufora przy gazie!!!
>  Bez żadnych siłowników i tego typu pierdół. Będzie tanio w instalacji i użytkowaniu!


Mozesz podac jakie straty (w procentach) powoduje zastosowanie w podłogówce regulatorów i siłowników, nie wazne czy to gaz, prąd.
Pierwsze slyszę zeby utrzymywanie stałej temperatury (przy okreslonej histerezie)  w poszczegolnych pomieszczeniach powodowało straty.

----------


## Parkiet

> KasiaiTomek8183
> 
> W linku (zakładka moc cieplna) są tabelki z fajnie rozpisanymi mocami cieplnymi w zależności od materiału podłogi i rozstawu rur oraz temp zasilania, można sobie przeliczyć właściwy rozstaw przy zmianie materiału podłogi tak, by moc cieplna podłogi całego pomieszczenia pozostała bez zmian,


Pamiętaj o tym, że jeżeli zwiększasz opór cieplny okładziny podłogowej, to parze z tym powinno być dostosowanie oporu cieplnego izolacji pod płytą grzewczą. Oczywiście to tylko w fazie projektu i przed realizacją jakichkolwiek prac związanych z podłogą. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Przemek_80

> A najlepiej pogadaj z RadziejS, on ci wszystko wytłumaczy co i jak.
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...zu+posz%C5%82o


Dzięki, napisałem właśnie do RadziejaS  :smile: 
PS. _olo_ Modelu zbiornika buforowego jeszcze nie mam. Jeśli chodzi o kocioł to chyba te 2 modele mają najniższe moce startowe: Vaillant ecoTEC VC 206/5-5 oraz Immergas Victrix 24 KW Eco Plus.
Jeśli ktoś ma jeszcze jakieś typy to proszę o wpis na forum.

* asolt* a jakie jest Twoje zdanie w temacie optymalnego rozwiązania do kotłowni dla kotła gazowego i 100% podłogówki?

----------


## Liwko

> Mozesz podac jakie straty (w procentach) powoduje zastosowanie w podłogówce regulatorów i siłowników, nie wazne czy to gaz, prąd.
> Pierwsze slyszę zeby utrzymywanie stałej temperatury (przy okreslonej histerezie)  w poszczegolnych pomieszczeniach powodowało straty.


Kilka tysięcy złotych. To tak na początek.

----------


## asolt

> Kilka tysięcy złotych. To tak na początek.


Chodzi mi  o straty eksploatacyjne nie inwestycyjne

----------


## _olo_

> Jeśli chodzi o kocioł to chyba te 2 modele mają najniższe moce startowe: Vaillant ecoTEC VC 206/5-5 oraz Immergas Victrix 24 KW Eco Plus.
> Jeśli ktoś ma jeszcze jakieś typy to proszę o wpis na forum.


Termet EcoCondens Gold 20 - zakres modulacji 2-20kW i 2kzł pozostawione w kieszeni, które powinny z biedą wystarczyć na ewentualne markowe sterowniki i siłowniki.

----------


## Liwko

> ... które powinny z biedą wystarczyć na ewentualne markowe sterowniki i siłowniki.


Po co?

----------


## Przemek_80

> Termet EcoCondens Gold 20 - zakres modulacji 2-20kW i 2kzł pozostawione w kieszeni, które powinny z biedą wystarczyć na ewentualne markowe sterowniki i siłowniki.


Przyznam, że rzadko spotykana nazwa producenta kotłów (ps. ale nie jesteś sprzedawcą?)

----------


## _olo_

Nie jestem, rozglądam się za zabawkami dla mnie i tak zwróciłem uwagę na ten model właśnie ze względu na modulację 11-100% i śmieszną na tle konkurencji cenę, chociaż i tak raczej pójdę w PC. Chyba, że kasy zabraknie to wtedy nie będę się już zastanawiał, który kocioł gazowy kupić.

----------


## grzeniu666

> Jeśli chodzi o kocioł to chyba te 2 modele mają najniższe moce startowe: Vaillant ecoTEC VC 206/5-5 oraz Immergas Victrix 24 KW Eco Plus.


A Valliant 146 oraz Victrix 12 kW nie mają przypadkiem niższych (od "najniższych")? Termet to zdecydowanie nie jest mało znana firma "krzak"

PS. Ten temat chyba byłby lepszy dla kotłów:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...%81-%29-GAZOWY

@asolt, eksploatacyjnie to może być np. wymiana/naprawa uszkodzonych siłowników...

@kantherm



> pełna gwarancja z zachowaniem wszystkich jej warunków wraz z ewentualnym pokryciem wszelkich kosztów usunięcia usterki będącej skutkiem wady produktu, udzielana jest przy wykonaniu instalacji przez tzw. firmy autoryzowane - ale warto z tego skorzystać, budujesz jeden raz


zgodnie z tą filozofią, za wszystko na budowie można zapłacić z 50% więcej, to już się robi kwota...

@olo, zdaje mi się, że rozdzielacze Kan mają na rotametrach zakres o który pytasz (okolica), może @kantherm potwierdzi? A długości pętli może najlepiej dobierz do długości nawoju pexa, np. z rolki 200mb zrób max trzy pętle 55-70mb. Ew. jak nie masz wielu pętli (<10?) to dwie z nawoju.

@kater-acme



> Bez względu na materiał, czy to deski czy gres czy panele czy parkiet czy co tam dasz, podłoga odda tyle energii ile dostanie. Jak z m2 OP wyjdzie 55 kW to te 55 kW pójdzie do pomieszczenia.


Tyle że z identycznej pętli nie wyjdzie/pójdzie tyle samo przy grubej desce i przy kaflu. Stąd dla tej samej mocy i różnych okładzin różne rozstawy. A chcąc dobierać rozstawy najprościej, to chyba ceramika:25, panel:20, deska:15, łazienki:10 powinno zażreć.

----------


## _olo_

Ok, więc rozumiem, że nie ma przeciwskazań by pętle były krótkie (wszystkie ok 45m) ze względu na ewentualną niewłaściwą pracę PC (taktowanie) i brak możliwości uzyskania odpowiedniej dt zasilania i powrotu nawet na niskim biegu pompki obiegowej ?

----------


## kater-acme

grzeniu666 - no ale chyba dla rurki nie ma znaczeniu pod czym leży? Rurka swoje musi oddać. Czy chcesz powiedzieć, że jeśli na podłodze są płytki, to wtedy mniej energii idzie w grunt, a więcej do pomieszczenia? A jeśli jest decha, to więcej idzie w grunt i mniej do pomieszczenia?

W linkowanym temacie wisi moja tabelka z zakresem mocy dla kociołków i cenami z tego miesiąca  :smile:  Termet Gold b fajnie wypada, to fakt, ale to nowość więc zawsze to jakaś tam mniejsza pewność. Inna sprawa, że nowe modele na bank powstają na bazie wcześniejszych.

----------


## grzeniu666

> no ale chyba dla rurki nie ma znaczeniu pod czym leży? Rurka swoje musi oddać. Czy chcesz powiedzieć, że jeśli na podłodze są płytki, to wtedy mniej energii idzie w grunt, a więcej do pomieszczenia? A jeśli jest decha, to więcej idzie w grunt i mniej do pomieszczenia?


Ma znaczenie o tyle, że przy identycznej pętli pod dechą wylewka będzie mieć wyższą temp. niż pod ceramiką, a więc temp. powrotu będzie wyższa, tym samym mniej odda do pomieszczenia (+w grunt). Tak upraszczając, to wychodzi np. na symulacjach (np. w Therm7). Tak uważam.

@olo, poza tym że więcej zabulisz za rozdzielacz(e) (więcej sekcji, no i Twoich siłowników  :big grin:  ) to IMHO nie ma.

----------


## asolt

> @asolt, eksploatacyjnie to może być np. wymiana/naprawa uszkodzonych siłowników...


Nie spotkałem sie jeszcze z takim przypadkiem, ale idąc takim rokiem rozumowania kazde urządzenie moze sie zepsuć, dlatego trzeba zastanowic nad jakimkolwiek montazem.
Pytając oLiwka o straty eksploatacyjne chodziło mi o ile sie zwiekszy zuzycie energii przy zastosowaniu regulatorów strefowych/pomieszczeniowych po ich stosowaniu, gdyz takie było stwierdzenie Liwka, na które nie udzielił mi on odpowiedzi. Wszelkie układy sterowania i regulacji wymyslono po to aby zmiejszyc zuzycie energii, zwiekszyć komfort a nie po to aby wyciągac kase z kieszeni inwestorów.

----------


## grzeniu666

> Idąc takim rokiem rozumowania kazde urządzenie moze sie zepsuć, dlatego trzeba zastanowic nad jakimkolwiek montazem.
> 
> Pytając oLiwka o straty eksploatacyjne chodziło mi o ile sie zwiekszy zuzycie energii przy zastosowaniu regulatorów strefowych/pomieszczeniowych po ich stosowaniu, gdyz takie było stwierdzenie Liwka, na które nie udzielił mi on odpowiedzi. 
> 
> Wszelkie układy sterowania i regulacji wymyslono po to aby zmiejszyc zuzycie energii, zwiekszyć komfort a nie po to aby wyciągac kase z kieszeni inwestorów.


Zgadzam się, warto się zastanowić...

Liwko pisał zdaje się o kosztach instalacji i eksploatacji dla grupy kilku urządzeń (mieszaczy, buforów, siłowników), ale wiadomo o co chodzi więc szkoda drążyć...

Firmy wymyślają i sprzedają urządzenia przede wszystkim aby zarabiać, uzasadnienia wymyślane są koniec końców w tym samym celu, nie zawsze jest to rzetelne i potrzebne.

----------


## asolt

> * asolt* a jakie jest Twoje zdanie w temacie optymalnego rozwiązania do kotłowni dla kotła gazowego i 100% podłogówki?


Jezeli ma byc gaz, chociaz prąd w II jest tanszym rozwiązaniem to nie trzeba nic komplikowac tylko bezposrednio podłaczyc podłogówka do kotła. Jezeli podłogówki jest duzo bo duza powierzchnia i straty to trzeba przeliczyc czy pompa obiegowa kotła  ma parametry odpowiednie do tej podłogówki, jezeli nie ma to niestety trzeba zastosowac sprzęgło i dodatkową pompę. Regulacja temp. wewnątrz za pomocą pogodówki. Jezeli chce sie miec wiekszy komfor i utrzymywac stałą i niekoniecznie tę samą temperaturę w we wszystki pomieszczeniach to mozna zainstalowac regulatory pomieszczeniowe/strefowe i siłodniki na rozdzielaczu. Wtedy pogodówka zbędna i wystarczy ustawic stała temp na kotle.

----------


## Przemek_80

Odpowiadając pozwolę sobie wkleić 2 zdjęcia z projektu, może komuś przydadzą się żeby porównać rozkład rurek itd.
Generalnie u mnie tych rozdzielaczy jest 6 sztuk. Chciałbym też mieć możliwość ustawienia różnych temperatur w pomieszczeniach, więc rozumiem że siłowniki, sprzęgło, 2 obiegi i rozdzielacze z rotametrami będę musiał mieć? Nie znam się za bardzo, nie chciałbym jedynie zostać naciągnięty na dodatkowe akcesoria za 10 tys. które jak wspominaliście mogą być niepotrzebne.

----------


## Liwko

Nie mam siłowników a w salonie mam 21-22 stopnie, w sypialni 20, a w łazience 24-25.

Dobra rada. Pociągnij sobie tanie kabelki do siłowników, a po roku czy dwóch zadecydujesz czy do czegokolwiek są one tobie potrzebne. jeśli tak to sobie je zamontujesz. Ja ich nigdy mieć nie będę bo nie widzę takiej potrzeby.

----------


## K*herm

Rozdzielacze KAN, zarówno z układami mieszającymi jak i bez wyposażone są w przepływomierze o max. przepływie 2,5 l/min.

Całkowity spadek ciśnienia w obwodzie grzewczym nie powinien przekraczać wartości 20 kPa.

Orientacyjne maksymalne długości obwodów grzewczych (z przewodami zasilającym i powrotnym) rur KAN‑therm:
12×2 – 80 m
14×2 – 80 m
16×2 – 100 m
18×2 – 120 m
20×2 – 150 m
25×2 – 160 m 

Szacunkową wydajność instalacji OP można też określić z tabel wydajności (strona 29): http://pl.kan-therm.com/kan/upload/p...liczeniowe.pdf

----------


## noc

> Odpowiadając pozwolę sobie wkleić 2 zdjęcia z projektu, może komuś przydadzą się żeby porównać rozkład rurek itd.
> Generalnie u mnie tych rozdzielaczy jest 6 sztuk. Chciałbym też mieć możliwość ustawienia różnych temperatur w pomieszczeniach, więc rozumiem że siłowniki, sprzęgło, 2 obiegi i rozdzielacze z rotametrami będę musiał mieć? Nie znam się za bardzo, nie chciałbym jedynie zostać naciągnięty na dodatkowe akcesoria za 10 tys. które jak wspominaliście mogą być niepotrzebne.


Zrób jak radzi Liwko, pociągnij kabelki na wszelki wypadek (jeśli już się uparłeś), a po1 sezonie zdecydujesz. U mnie instalacja hula 3 sezon na pogodówce, bez siłowników, termostatów, nie ma potrzeby.Kabelków nawet nie zamierzałem rozciągać. Oczywiście temperatury też różne w domu zależnie od potrzeb np. wiatrołap 20, pokoje 22-23, łazienki 24-25oC. Oczywiście gdyby zaszła potrzeba, temp. mogę zmienić na rotametrach, żaden problem. I temp. w domu ustawiałem na subiektywne odczucie ciepła. Cyfry poznałem dopiero po 1 sezonie, jak kupiłem przenośny termometr.
Po co te 6 rozdzielaczy?

----------


## Rotan

Hehe. U mnie kabelki w rozdzielaczach też są. Tylko po co? :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## RadziejS

Popieram (jak radzi Liwko  :wink:  ) jak najprostszą instalację a 10 tys. PLN nie tyle zaoszczędzisz, co tyle Cię cała instalacja podłogówki w sumie wyniesie  :smile: . Moja pompa w kotle pogania wodę w rurkach gęsto położonych na dwóch poziomach i daje radę. Kabelki możesz pociągnąć bo to żaden koszt a przynajmniej będziesz spokojny (w razie czego  :smile:  ). Na 99% nic do nich nie podłączysz. Żeby osiągnąć różną temperaturę w różnych pomieszczeniach wystarczy ciaśniej ułożyć rurki w tych cieplejszych lub/i potem zwiększać przepływy w pomieszczeniach, które mają być cieplejsze. Proste jak drut, tylko wymaga odrobinę cierpliwości, żeby ustawić.

----------


## CityMatic

> Żeby osiągnąć różną temperaturę w różnych pomieszczeniach wystarczy ciaśniej ułożyć rurki w tych cieplejszych lub/i potem zwiększać przepływy w pomieszczeniach, które mają być cieplejsze. Proste jak drut, tylko wymaga odrobinę cierpliwości, żeby ustawić.


Też mam tak ustawione i w pełni się zgadzam, moją podłogówkę napędza pompa pieca, a jej długość to niewiele ponad 1000 m  :smile:

----------


## Jacekss

u mnie podobnie, podciągnąłem kabelki ale póki co są schowane za listwą... i czekają na "lepsze" czasy  :wink: 
narazie nie widzę potrzeby instalacji dodatkowych zaworków

----------


## asolt

> nie rozumiem tego co właśnie napisałeś, jeśli kociołek kondensacyjny podłączymy pod czujnik temperatury zewnętrznej i ustawimy na nim sobie KG 0,8 albo 0,6 przez co w domku zrobi się komfortowo +21 i jednocześnie będziemy mieli pełną sprawność spalania 109% bo podłogówka będzie wpięta bezpośrednio w kocioł, całość pracuje na jednej pompce, to to jest źle rozwiązanie ??
> 
> proponujesz wywalić pogodówkę, wstawić 3 pompki, ustawić kocioł na sztywno na +60, sprawność spalania 102%, i zbijać potem temperaturę sprzęgłem, zaworem 3d termostatami taktowaniem kotła, ??


To nadinterpetacja, nigdzie nie napisałem ze trzeba ustawic 60 oC.
Jezeli mamy podłogówkę po całosci i regulatory strefowe/pomieszczeniowe to wystarczy ustawic temperaturę zasilania równą obliczonej w projekcie dla temp. obliczeniowej zewnetrznej. Z obliczen najczesciej wychodzi i sprawdza sie w praktyce  temp . od 34-38 oC. W zasadzie to mozna ustawic mniej czyli ok 31-32 oC i to wystarczy dla 95% okresu grzewczego. Na pozostałe 5% mozemy przestawic na obliczoną temp zasilania. W takim przypadku pogodówka jest zbędna.
Nie napisałem tez ze trzeba wstawic 3 pompki, podaj gdzie tak napisałem. Pisałem o sprzegle w przypadku za słabej pompki w kotłe, (np. 300 m2 podłogówki, nieodpowiednie parametry pompy w kotle). Jezeli tylko pompa w kotle wydoli to nie koniecznosci instalowania sprzęgła.
Nie napisałem tez nic o zaworze 3D uwazam ze przy kotle gazowym jest zbędny. Co do termostatów zdania są podzielone, ale nikt nie narzekał ze je zainstalował, najwiecej głosów krytycznych jest od tych kórzy nie mają takiej regulacji u siebie. Dla nich pozytywne opinie zadowolonych uzytkowników nie mają znaczenia, oni wiedzą swoje.
Prosiłbym o dokładniejsze czytanie moich postów, a przynajmniej nie wmawianie mi tego czego nie napisałem.

----------


## grzeniu666

@asolt, no ja się nie znam, ale chyba dobre ustawienie z pogodówką oznacza że mamy możliwie niską temperaturę i grzanie możliwie długo? To chyba oznacza dużą sprawność kotła, a do tego (możliwie) stałe odczuwanie ciepła (promieniowanie)? O tyle opcja z siłownikami, stałą temperaturą (zwykle wyższą jak przy pogodówce) i jeszcze konieczność przestawiania czegoś (na to 5%) jest gorsza. Mylę się?

To już mając te nieszczęsne siłowniki, chyba kombinowałbym w ustawienie deczko "mocniejszej" krzywej grzewczej (na okoliczność dogrzania wybranych stref, gdy wszystkie inne będą już ciepłe), niż ustawiania na stałe. Nie wiem czy tak (lub podobnie) można, nigdy nie czytałem manuali do kotełów pod kątem siłowników, bo nie zamierzam ich mieć u siebie.

----------


## asolt

> @asolt, no ja się nie znam, ale chyba dobre ustawienie z pogodówką oznacza że mamy możliwie niską temperaturę i grzanie możliwie długo? To chyba oznacza dużą sprawność kotła, a do tego (możliwie) stałe odczuwanie ciepła (promieniowanie)? O tyle opcja z siłownikami, stałą temperaturą (zwykle wyższą jak przy pogodówce) i jeszcze konieczność przestawiania czegoś (na to 5%) jest gorsza. Mylę się?
> 
> To już mając te nieszczęsne siłowniki, chyba kombinowałbym w ustawienie deczko "mocniejszej" krzywej grzewczej (na okoliczność dogrzania wybranych stref, gdy wszystkie inne będą już ciepłe), niż ustawiania na stałe. Nie wiem czy tak (lub podobnie) można, nigdy nie czytałem manuali do kotełów pod kątem siłowników, bo nie zamierzam ich mieć u siebie.


Nie kazdy kocioł jest standartowo wyposazony w pogodówkę, jezeli jest zamiar stosowania siłowników to po co przepłacac za pogodówkę która de facto nic nam nie da w tej konfiguracji, kocioł gazowy to nie pompa ciepła gdziae kazdy stopien ma znaczenie. Wahania Tz w kotle gazowym w granicach 30-35 oC powodują praktycznie niemierzalną zmianę sprawnosci. Oczywiscie jezeli kocioł jest standartowo (w cenie) wyposazony w pogodówkę to mozna ją zastosowac zmieniając na "mocniejszą" krzywą grzania grzania. Czy siłowniki sa nieszczesne? ci którzy je mają nie narzekają na ich działanie nie narzekają, a wrecz co niektórym sie wyda dziwnym są zadowoleni z ich działania, dokładnie tak samo ja ci którzy mają kable i zdecydowali sie miec nie jeden ogólny regulator a regulatory strefowe/pomiieszczeniowe.
Wszelka autoamatyka ma za zadanie zwiekszyc komfort poprzez utrzymanie mozliwie stałej temperatury poszczegolnych pomieszczen niekoniecznie tej samej.

----------


## RadziejS

Jako 4 letni praktyk uważam, że dla ekonomicznego i komfortowego ogrzewania sterownik pogodowy jest KONIECZNOŚCIĄ. Tak jak pisze *mpoplaw*. To po prostu lepiej chodzi. Mój Tata ma taki sam kocioł jak ja, z tą różnicą, że nie ma pogodówki, podłogówki i ma nieco inny dom oczywiście. Warunki do rzetelnego porównania są rzecz jasna nie spełnione. Co się jednak daje zauważyć kocioł pracuje inaczej, znacznie mniej oszczędnie. 
Jeśli jakiś kocioł kondensacyjny nie jest standardowo wyposażony w możliwość sterowania pogodowego jak pisze asolt, to trzeba kupić inny kocioł  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> Czy siłowniki sa nieszczesne? ci którzy je mają nie narzekają...


Dziwne bo ci co ich nie mają też nie narzekają a kilka tysięcy mają w kieszeni. Mało tego, wielu jest takich co mają pociągnięte kabelki pod siłowniki (w tym ja) i z perspektywy czasu nie widzą potrzeby z nich korzystania.

----------


## asolt

> Jako 4 letni praktyk uważam, że dla ekonomicznego i komfortowego ogrzewania sterownik pogodowy jest KONIECZNOŚCIĄ. Tak jak pisze *mpoplaw*. To po prostu lepiej chodzi. Mój Tata ma taki sam kocioł jak ja, z tą różnicą, że nie ma pogodówki, podłogówki i ma nieco inny dom oczywiście. Warunki do rzetelnego porównania są rzecz jasna nie spełnione. Co się jednak daje zauważyć kocioł pracuje inaczej, znacznie mniej oszczędnie. 
> Jeśli jakiś kocioł kondensacyjny nie jest standardowo wyposażony w możliwość sterowania pogodowego jak pisze asolt, to trzeba kupić inny kocioł


W czym pogodówka zapewni bardziej komfortowe ogrzewanie od regulacji temp w kazdym pomieszczeniu? W czym bardiej ekonomiczne skoro regulatory pomieszczeniowe utrzymują stała temp w pomieszczniach (okresloną histerezą) i minimalizują przegrzania od strony południowej. Nie jest to bynajmniej koniecznosc i praktyka wcale na to nie wskazuje. Jako 4 letni praktyk mozesz okreslic wzrost sprawnosci kotła przy obnizenieniu tz z 32na 29 oC dtak dla przykładu, wg mnie jest wartosc na granicy błedu pomiarowego.

----------


## Liwko

No dobra asolt, starczy tych podchodów. Jakie siłowniki polecasz klientom i jaką z nich masz prowizję?  :roll eyes:

----------


## asolt

> Dziwne bo ci co ich nie mają też nie narzekają a kilka tysięcy mają w kieszeni. Mało tego, wielu jest takich co mają pociągnięte kabelki pod siłowniki (w tym ja) i z perspektywy czasu nie widzą potrzeby z nich korzystania.


Jezeli ktos czegos nie ma to raczej ciezko mu porównac do systuacji w której by to miał. Dlaczego przy kabelkach zdecydowana wiekszosc inwestorów instaluje reguletory strefowe, przeciez powinni zainstalowac jeden centralny regulator która załaczy i wyłaczy kable jednoczesnie w całym domu, a dopiero po pewnym czasie mogą zainstalowac te regulatory, tyle tylko ze nie będa mieli mozliwosci porównania jednego i drugiego wariantu, analogicznie jest przy wodnej podłogówce. Regulacja strefowa nie jest obowiązkiem kto chce zainstaluje kto nie chce to nie.

----------


## asolt

> No dobra asolt, starczy tych podchodów. Jakie sterowniki polecasz klientom i jaką z nich masz prowizję?


Ja nie kupuję zadnych sterowników klientom, prowizja zero, oni sami sobie kupują, nie mam sklepu. Jakie sterowniki? to w zaleznosci ile kto chce przeznaczyc na nie.

----------


## RadziejS

asolt, nie chce mi się tego udowadniać czy wykazywać. Każdy ma swój rozum i zrobi jak uważa. Pierwsze argumenty, które przychodzą mi do głowy to takie, że kocioł dzięki pogodówce może idealnie dostosować się do warunków, moduluje, wyprzedza to co się dzieje na zewnątrz i tym samym przygotowuje niejako do spadku temperatury Ma to zwłaszcza znaczenie przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym, które charakteryzuje się dużą bezwładnością. W rozwiązaniu proponowanym przez Ciebie, kocioł pracuje zero-jedynkowo. Reaguje dopiero wtedy, gdy temperatura pomieszczenia zaczynia spadać, tj. wtedy gdy ten ogromny grzejnik się sporo wychłodzi. Wtedy potrzeba dużo więcej czasu i energii, żeby ją utrzymać (zwłaszcza, że na dworze mróz już coraz większy). Jedyne sensowne rozwiązanie, które widzę w sterownikach na rozdzielacz to takie, gdy chcę czasowo odłączać poszczególne pomieszczenia lub znacznie obniżać w nich temperaturę. Wtedy kręcenie głowiczkami ręcznie byłoby uciążliwe. Pytanie tylko po co komu taka potrzeba. Mi nie potrzeba. W całym domu zakładam sobie jakieś poziomy komfortu, np. w łazience 23, w salonie 21-22, a w sypialni 20-21 i te poziomy chcę utrzymywać. Jak mi duszno to otwieram okno (moja żona robi to codziennie rano w łazience  :wink:  ).
Robiłem ogrzewanie bez liczenia, raczej na tzw. zdrowy rozsądek. Sprawdziło mi się. Akurat w przypadku ogrzewania nie mam absolutnie żadnych rzeczy, które bym zmienił. Poleciłem podobne rozwiązanie koledze, też zadowolony (on akurat kabelki puścił do sterowników, ale nie używa). 

Przytoczone przez Ciebie obniżenie TZ z 32 do 29, uznane jako błąd pomiarowy tak naprawdę mnie nie interesuje. Nie musiałem wydać kolejnych kilku tysięcy PLN na naście głowiczek, termostatów i przewodów. Rachunki mam takie, że sam się dziwię, więc jestem po prostu mega zadowolony i chętnie dzielę się swoimi doświadczeniami, bo gdy budowałem sporo osób miało zupełnie inne myślenie i nie podzielało moich zamysłów. Wtedy ludzie pukali się w głowę, gdy słyszeli o 100% podłogówki, czy o panelach na niej, pukał się instalator z wieloletnim stażem słysząc, że do domu 220mkw chcę kocioł 14kW. Dlatego dziele się przemyśleniami, które po 4 latach są już sprawdzone. Niech każdy wybierze dla siebie to co najlepsze tak, żeby był zadowolony.

----------


## pawko_

> Dziwne bo ci co ich nie mają też nie narzekają a kilka tysięcy mają w kieszeni. Mało tego, wielu jest takich co mają pociągnięte kabelki pod siłowniki (w tym ja) i z perspektywy czasu nie widzą potrzeby z nich korzystania.


Przy takiej wielkości domu jak u Ciebie to te kilka tysięcy wynosi aż 2.

----------


## asolt

> asolt, nie chce mi się tego udowadniać czy wykazywać. Każdy ma swój rozum i zrobi jak uważa. Pierwsze argumenty, które przychodzą mi do głowy to takie, że kocioł dzięki pogodówce może idealnie dostosować się do warunków, moduluje, wyprzedza to co się dzieje na zewnątrz i tym samym przygotowuje niejako do spadku temperatury Ma to zwłaszcza znaczenie przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym, które charakteryzuje się dużą bezwładnością. W rozwiązaniu proponowanym przez Ciebie, kocioł pracuje zero-jedynkowo. Reaguje dopiero wtedy, gdy temperatura pomieszczenia zaczynia spadać, tj. wtedy gdy ten ogromny grzejnik się sporo wychłodzi. Wtedy potrzeba dużo więcej czasu i energii, żeby ją utrzymać (zwłaszcza, że na dworze mróz już coraz większy). Jedyne sensowne rozwiązanie, które widzę w sterownikach na rozdzielacz to takie, gdy chcę czasowo odłączać poszczególne pomieszczenia lub znacznie obniżać w nich temperaturę. Wtedy kręcenie głowiczkami ręcznie byłoby uciążliwe. Pytanie tylko po co komu taka potrzeba. Mi nie potrzeba. W całym domu zakładam sobie jakieś poziomy komfortu, np. w łazience 23, w salonie 21-22, a w sypialni 20-21 i te poziomy chcę utrzymywać. Jak mi duszno to otwieram okno (moja żona robi to codziennie rano w łazience  ).
> Robiłem ogrzewanie bez liczenia, raczej na tzw. zdrowy rozsądek. Sprawdziło mi się. Akurat w przypadku ogrzewania nie mam absolutnie żadnych rzeczy, które bym zmienił. Poleciłem podobne rozwiązanie koledze, też zadowolony (on akurat kabelki puścił do sterowników, ale nie używa).


Nieprawda kocioł nie pracuje w sposób zero jedynkowy a ciągły, regulatory strefowe sterują nie kotłem a siłownikami, w zaleznosci od od ilosci otwartych siłowników kocioł sam dobiera sobie konieczną moc. To nie teoria a funkcjonujące kilka lat instalacje. Nikt tez mówi o kreceniu głowiczkami, kreci sie je jedynie na etapie regulacji hydraulicznej instalacji i zapomina, po co krecic.
Otwieranie okien bo duszno to raczej nie sposób na oszczednosc energii.
Co do do 100% podłogówki to pełna zgoda i paneli równiez ale nie to jest tematem dyskusji.

----------


## asolt

> Przy takiej wielkości domu jak u Ciebie to te kilka tysięcy wynosi aż 2.


2 to juz kilka

----------


## RadziejS

> Przy takiej wielkości domu jak u Ciebie to te kilka tysięcy wynosi aż 2.


Jeśli wszystkie elementy do instalacji OP (nie liczę kotłowni) kosztowały mnie (nie pamiętam dokładnie) ok. 6000 pln, to 2000 na sterowniki więcej to aż 33% więcej. Mało?

----------


## RadziejS

zero jedynkowy - mam na myśli pracę ciągłą z ustawioną TZ, potem zero pracy. Przy braku pogodówki brak modulacji tak? (chyba w większości kotłów, choć tu się mogę mylić bo tematu nie śledzę)

----------


## mar1173

> Przy takiej wielkości domu jak u Ciebie to te kilka tysięcy wynosi aż 2.


Te 2 tys to conajmniej 2 sezony CO.

 Asolt czy ty nie widzisz różnicy pomiędzy wodna podłogówką a kablami?

Przy grzaniu dwutaryfowym prądem regulatory na pewno tylko przeszkadzają  a wszędzie gdzie mamy dostępną energię 24/24 tylko pogodówka.  Z tym przegrzewaniem to też nie ma tragedii, tego słońca aż tak dużo nie ma i szybko się rozchodzi. Zawsze można dołożyć czujnik powietrzny i ograniczać jeśli te zyski są naprawdę potężne. Wg mnie szkoda kasy i komplikacji prostego systemu. Opieranie się tylko na czujniku powietrznym przy podłogówce nie jest najbardziej komfortowym rozwiązaniem, bo to temp. podłogi ma przede wszystkim wpływ na odczucie komfortu i jej ciągłość w grzaniu.

----------


## asolt

> zero jedynkowy - mam na myśli pracę ciągłą z ustawioną TZ, potem zero pracy. Przy braku pogodówki brak modulacji tak? (chyba w większości kotłów, choć tu się mogę mylić bo tematu nie śledzę)


Gdy moc pobierana przy przy pogodówce jest jest mniejsza od mocy minimalnej kotła to kocioł równiez pracuje w systemie zero jedynkowym, pogodówka nie ma nic do rzeczy, liczy sie tylko biezace/ aktualne obciązenie cieplne budynku. Modulacja mocy kotła jest niezalezna od rodzaju sterowania i regulacji temperatury.

----------


## RadziejS

pozostanę przy stanowisku, że wolę wydać 500 zł na sterownik pogodowy niż 2000 na regulatory pokojowe i głowiczki na belkę  :wink:

----------


## asolt

> Te 2 tys to conajmniej 2 sezony CO.
> 
>  Asolt czy ty nie widzisz różnicy pomiędzy wodna podłogówką a kablami?
> 
> Przy grzaniu dwutaryfowym prądem regulatory na pewno tylko przeszkadzają  a wszędzie gdzie mamy dostępną energię 24/24 tylko pogodówka.  Z tym przegrzewaniem to też nie ma tragedii, tego słońca aż tak dużo nie ma i szybko się rozchodzi. Zawsze można dołożyć czujnik powietrzny i ograniczać jeśli te zyski są naprawdę potężne. Wg mnie szkoda kasy i komplikacji prostego systemu. Opieranie się tylko na czujniku powietrznym przy podłogówce nie jest najbardziej komfortowym rozwiązaniem, bo to temp. podłogi ma przede wszystkim wpływ na odczucie komfortu i jej ciągłość w grzaniu.


Róznica jest ale nie az tak wielka, jezeli chodzi o II taryfę to stosując bufor z grzałkami własnie rozwiazanie z regulatorami jest jak najbardziej własciwe, przy kospelu faktycznie taka regulacja nie jest tak efektywna, ale jaki jest sens grzania tylko kospelem.

----------


## asolt

> pozostanę przy stanowisku, że wolę wydać 500 zł na sterownik pogodowy niż 2000 na regulatory pokojowe i głowiczki na belkę


Kazdy ma tak jak chce, najwazniejsze aby był zadowolony.

----------


## RadziejS

> Kazdy ma tak jak chce, najwazniejsze aby był zadowolony.


Dokładnie - przedstawiamy innym różny punkt widzenia, niech ci, którzy jeszcze mogą mają najpełniejszy obraz. Ja i tak już nic nie zmienię (na szczęście nie mam takiej potrzeby)

----------


## RadziejS

> czujka temperatur zewnętrznych na allego 2 zł kosztuje


ale "komputerek" FW100 do mojego Junkersa coś koło 500 zł kosztował. To on jest nazywany sterownikiem pogodowym do mojego kotła.

----------


## asolt

> problem w tym że jeśli kocioł nie ma pogodówki i nie steruje się go KG to trzeba go tak ustawić żeby poradził sobie automatem z największymi mrozami oraz z wiosenną pogodą, w praktyce więc instalatorzy podkręcają maksymalną temperaturę CO dość wysoko, i tak już zostaje na zawsze, bo inwestor prawie nigdy nie jest zainteresowany przeczytaniem instrukcji obsługi, hydraulik ustawił to ustawił on nie wnika co tam ustawił i po co
> 
> tak wiec znajdź mi na tym forum przykłady inwestora któy nie ma pogodówki i jest świadomy tego że maksymalna sprawność kondensacji 109% wymaga korygowania maksymalnych temperatur CO wraz z temperaturami zewnętrznymi
> 
> czujka temperatur zewnętrznych na allego 2 zł kosztuje


Jezeli mi z obliczen wychodzi przykladowo Tz=36 to tyle ustawiam a najczesciej mniej o ok 3-4 oC, To jest bardzo daleko do 60 oC. Hydraulicy nie liczą projektów podłogówki i nie wiedzą jaka jest obliczeniowa Tz dla danej instalacji, a ja wiem bo liczę.
Jezeli są wsciekłe mrozy to uzytkownik przestawi o te 3-4 oC to jest cała filozofia, czy mozna na takiego trafic? oczywiscie bo ja swoim  klientom tak doradzam, tym którzy nie mają zamontowanej pogodówki w standarcie a maja siłowniki i regulatory, czy oni są na tym forum to nie wiem.

----------


## plusfoto

Może trochę nie w temacie ale takie pytanie - Jakiej pojemności naczynie wzbiorcze przy grupie bezpieczeństwa CWU dla Galmeta MAXI 200 lub 300?

----------


## Jacekss

u siebie do zbiornika 250l mam naczynie wzbiorcze 18L

----------


## plusfoto

Już po zadaniu pytania trochę postudiowałem i wychodzi na to że powinno mieć około 4% pojemności zasobnika

----------


## asolt

> Już po zadaniu pytania trochę postudiowałem i wychodzi na to że powinno mieć około 4% pojemności zasobnika


Tak dokładnie to 3%, calkowita pojemnosc naczynia x 2

----------


## asolt

> do tego właśnie piję, na samym początku będzie ustawione na +40, w zimę stulecia podkręci sobie na +45 i tak już zostanie na zawsze, bo skoro grzeje to nikt tego z lenistwa nie ruszy
> 
> a tymczasem pogodówka pcha sobie +28 bo to wystarcza bez problemu przy -1, jak będzie potrzeba to podskoczy na chwilę na +35 i znowu spadnie na +28


Zwykle ustawiam ok 32 oC bo to jest wystarczające dla 95% sezonu grzewczego, te 3-4 oC dla najwiekszych mrozów nie spowoduje zauwazalnego/mierzalnego spadku sprawnosci kotła kondensacyjnego, przestrzegam wszystkich zeby nie podnosili Tz wiecej niz temp obliczona w projekcie, skąd te 45 oC to nie rozumiem. Na samym początku nie ustawiam 40 oC a 32 oC.

----------


## asolt

> czyli jak mrozy się kończą to jeździsz po swoich klientach i przestawiasz im z powrotem na +32 ??


Nie, sami sobie przestawią, jezeli nie zapomną jezeli jednak zapomną to mają te 35-36 oC. Czy to wielki problem? Utrzymywanie stałej temp zasilania i powrotu na poziomie 36 oC/31 oC a zmiennej wynikajacej ze krzywej grzewczej nie powoduje mierzalnego spadku sprawnosci kotła. To nie pompa ciepła gdzie kazdy stopien jest wazny.  Przy prawie stechiometrycznych warunkach spalania temperatura rosy dla pary wodnej ze spalin gazu ziemnego wynosi ok. 57°C, w tym przypadku mamy jeszcze spory zapas.

----------


## asolt

> ja widzę spory problem, przy +32 na zasilaniu samoregulacja podłogówki spowoduje że automatyczne głowice nie będą miały okazji się zamykać, no chyba że za oknem będzie wiosna, temperatura zewnętrzna podskoczy na +10 i wtedy kilka pokoi się wyłączy z przegrzania, przez co kocioł też się wyłączy bo nie będzie w stanie modulować z mocą 500W dla tych pozostałych pokoi


Problem raczej czysto teoretyczny, gdyz w mojej praktyce nie spotkałem sie z nim, zeden z uzytkowników tego rozwiazania nie zgłaszał mi reklamacji.
Dla +10 oC nie dogrzanie w domach dobrze ocieplonych nie grozi, co najwyzej czestosc taktowania kotła moze sie nieco zwiekszyć. Problem taktowania przy mocy pobieranej mniejszej niz minimalna do tyczy równiez sterowania wg krzywej grzewczej.

----------


## AndrzejH

Tak tylko informacyjnie mam 100% podłogówki i sterowanie pogodowe oraz siłowniki na rozdzielaczach wraz z termostatami pokojowymi. Gdybym drugi raz robił to zrobiłbym tak samo. Jest to moja trzecia zima. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## asolt

> Tak tylko informacyjnie mam 100% podłogówki i sterowanie pogodowe oraz siłowniki na rozdzielaczach wraz z termostatami pokojowymi. Gdybym drugi raz robił to zrobiłbym tak samo. Jest to moja trzecia zima. Pozdrawiam.


A niektórzy na forum twierdzą ze termostaty i siłowniki to tylko niepotrzebny wydatek.

----------


## Liwko

> A niektórzy na forum twierdzą ze termostaty i siłowniki to tylko niepotrzebny wydatek.


Dokładnie to twierdzę. Nie mam i mieć nie będę.

----------


## AndrzejH

Dobrze, ze każdy może mieć jak chce. Ja sobie chwale stabilność temperatury : 0,5 stopnia i łatwość jej zmiany (oczywiście to trochę trwa). Nie wyobrażam sobie aby w celu zmiany temperatury zona musiała kręcić rotametrami przy rozdzielaczu.

----------


## asolt

> Dobrze, ze każdy może mieć jak chce. Ja sobie chwale stabilność temperatury : 0,5 stopnia i łatwość jej zmiany (oczywiście to trochę trwa). Nie wyobrażam sobie aby w celu zmiany temperatury zona musiała kręcić rotametrami przy rozdzielaczu.


Ci którzy tej mozliwosci nie mają lub byłoby to kłopotliwe twierdzą ze nie ma koniecznosci zmiany temperatury niezaleznie w róznych pomieszczeniach, dlatego tez po co regulatory i siłowniki. Ale na szczescie kazdy moze miec jak chce i nie ma zakazu stosowania regulacji temp. strefowej.

----------


## Liwko

Czyli wracamy do punktu wyjścia. Najpierw budujemy mułowaty i mało sterowalny system, a później próbujemy nim sterować. Głupota na kółkach.
A może wy wiecie że jutro będziecie potrzebowali w pomieszczeniu wyższej czy niższej temperatury? A może wy też wiecie czy jutro będzie słonko czy go nie będzie?
Zadaliście sobie pytanie, dlaczego ci co mają pociągnięte tylko kabelki, po pomieszkaniu w swoim domu nie widzą sensu pchania się w te siłowniki?

----------


## cieszynianka

> A niektórzy na forum twierdzą ze termostaty i siłowniki to tylko niepotrzebny wydatek.


Mnie się przydają  :wiggle:

----------


## Tomaszs131

Jestem zdania im mniej mechanicznych rzeczy w domu, ktore kiedys w koncu moga sie zepsuc tym lepiej. No i oczywiscie lzej dla kieszeni.
Kabelek mam podciagniety tylko do jednego rozdzielacza na parterze :wink:

----------


## Liwko

> Mnie się przydają


A mieszkałaś bez nich?

----------


## cieszynianka

> A mieszkałaś bez nich?


A jakie to ma znaczenie?

----------


## AndrzejH

[QUOTE=Liwko;6755931]Czyli wracamy do punktu wyjścia. Najpierw budujemy mułowaty i mało sterowalny system, a później próbujemy nim sterować. Głupota na kółkach.
A może wy wiecie że jutro będziecie potrzebowali w pomieszczeniu wyższej czy niższej temperatury? A może wy też wiecie czy jutro będzie słonko czy go nie będzie?
QUOTE]
Szczerze to nie rozumiem takiego stanowiska.
Podłogówkę zrobiłem ponieważ nie chciałem kaloryferów. Nie chciałem dylatacji do zrobiłem wylewkę anhydrytowa. Warstwa 5 cm anhydrytu, który ma lepsza przewodność cieplna niż beton, nie jest taka mułowata. Bardziej mułowate są ściany i lany strop betonowy. Zmiana temperatury nie trwa dni, tylko kilka godzin, a regulatory dają stabilność. I naprawdę skutecznie reagują na słońce czy okazjonalne palenie w kominku. Ogrzewanie jest skutecznie ograniczane tam gdzie nie jest potrzebne, w pozostałych pomieszczeniach działa skutecznie. 
Nikt mnie nie namawiał na takie rozwiązanie, sam chciałem. 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Liwko

[QUOTE=AndrzejH;6755991]


> Czyli wracamy do punktu wyjścia. Najpierw budujemy mułowaty i mało sterowalny system, a później próbujemy nim sterować. Głupota na kółkach.
> A może wy wiecie że jutro będziecie potrzebowali w pomieszczeniu wyższej czy niższej temperatury? A może wy też wiecie czy jutro będzie słonko czy go nie będzie?
> QUOTE]
> Szczerze to nie rozumiem takiego stanowiska.
> Podłogówkę zrobiłem ponieważ nie chciałem kaloryferów. Nie chciałem dylatacji do zrobiłem wylewkę anhydrytowa. Warstwa 5 cm anhydrytu, który ma lepsza przewodność cieplna niż beton, nie jest taka mułowata. Bardziej mułowate są ściany i lany strop betonowy. Zmiana temperatury nie trwa dni, tylko kilka godzin, a regulatory dają stabilność. I naprawdę skutecznie reagują na słońce czy okazjonalne palenie w kominku. Ogrzewanie jest skutecznie ograniczane tam gdzie nie jest potrzebne, w pozostałych pomieszczeniach działa skutecznie. 
> Nikt mnie nie namawiał na takie rozwiązanie, sam chciałem. 
> Pozdrawiam.


Ok, to podyskutujmy. 
Rozpalasz w kominku w salonie. Temperatura wzrasta dość szybko, po jakim czasie podłoga na tyle ostygnie, że zacznie odbierać to ciepło? Po 3 czy 4 godzinach? A co by było jakbys nie miał tych siłowników? Ile energii odda podłogówka w salonie gdzie temperatura zbliża się do temperatury podłogi?

A co ze słońcem? Jak zaświeci do salonu i zrobi się w nim cieplej to czasami podłogówka bez siłowników nie zacznie oddawać mniej energii albo wcale?

----------


## plusfoto

[QUOTE=AndrzejH;6755991][QUOTE=Liwko;6755931]Czyli wracamy do punktu wyjścia. Najpierw budujemy mułowaty i mało sterowalny system, a później próbujemy nim sterować. Głupota na kółkach.
A może wy wiecie że jutro będziecie potrzebowali w pomieszczeniu wyższej czy niższej temperatury? A może wy też wiecie czy jutro będzie słonko czy go nie będzie?



> Szczerze to nie rozumiem takiego stanowiska.
> Podłogówkę zrobiłem ponieważ nie chciałem kaloryferów. Nie chciałem dylatacji do zrobiłem wylewkę anhydrytowa. Warstwa 5 cm anhydrytu, który ma lepsza przewodność cieplna niż beton, nie jest taka mułowata. Bardziej mułowate są ściany i lany strop betonowy. Zmiana temperatury nie trwa dni, tylko kilka godzin, a regulatory dają stabilność. I naprawdę skutecznie reagują na słońce czy okazjonalne palenie w kominku. Ogrzewanie jest skutecznie ograniczane tam gdzie nie jest potrzebne, w pozostałych pomieszczeniach działa skutecznie. 
> Nikt mnie nie namawiał na takie rozwiązanie, sam chciałem. 
> Pozdrawiam.


Czyli celowo i świadomie pozbyłeś się akumulacji kładąc izolację pod wylewkę. OK każdy robi jak uważa. Ale wytłumacz mi jak:

*I naprawdę skutecznie reagują na słońce czy okazjonalne palenie w kominku.*

Bo w/g mnie to jest mało realne. W dzień świeci słoneczko, regulator odcina Ci grzanie w pomieszczeniu, podłoga w tym czasie stygnie ale temperatura w pomieszczeniu się utrzymuje. Po południu słońce zachodzi, podłoga jest już chłodna więc i temp błyskawicznie spada. Wtedy regulator załącza grzanie ale za nim podłoga zacznie grzać to ze dwie godzinki miną. Chyba że dowalisz na zasilaniu z 45 stopni.

----------


## AndrzejH

Nie robiłem badan ani specjalnych pomiarów :smile: . Słońce zaczyna świecić, podnosi się temperatura w pomieszczeniu - termostat zamyka ogrzewanie. Ile wystygnie podłoga ? - to jest pytanie. Raczej nie poniżej temperatury pomieszczenia, leży na 20 cm styropianu. Słońce zachodzi temperatura w pomieszczeniu po pewnym czasie spada i termostat uruchamia ogrzewanie. Podłoga mając temperaturę otoczenia zaraz zaczyna dogrzewać z uwagi na dostarczane do niej ciepło. Temperatura nie spada poniżej wymaganej. Nie jestem naukowcem teoretykiem, pisze tylko własne obserwacje. Anhydryt nagrzewa się szybko. Co innego jak w pomieszczeniu chce podnieść temperaturę o jeden stopień - to już trwa, ale z powodu ścian i stropu oraz względnie malej mocy ogrzewania podłogowego i jego niskiej temperatury - parzące kaloryfery szybciej ogrzeją powietrze. Dodam ze mam na podłodze także panele.

----------


## AndrzejH

"Czyli celowo i świadomie pozbyłeś się akumulacji kładąc izolację pod wylewkę."

Wylewka bez izolacji ? !!!!!!!! dodatkowo przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym.

----------


## plusfoto

> "Czyli celowo i świadomie pozbyłeś się akumulacji kładąc izolację pod wylewkę."
> 
> Wylewka bez izolacji ? !!!!!!!! dodatkowo przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym.


A co w tym dziwnego? Izolację można zrobić n.p pod płytą fundamentową lub pod chudziakiem a wtedy cała warstwa betonu robi za bufor.

----------


## AndrzejH

Racja, o tym nie pomyślałem  :wink: 
Ale tak się robi aby mieć duża akumulacje, np. przy ogrzewaniu kablami w taniej taryfie.

----------


## cruz

[QUOTE=Liwko;6756012]


> Ok, to podyskutujmy. 
> Rozpalasz w kominku w salonie. Temperatura wzrasta dość szybko, po jakim czasie podłoga na tyle ostygnie, że zacznie odbierać to ciepło? Po 3 czy 4 godzinach? A co by było jakbys nie miał tych siłowników? Ile energii odda podłogówka w salonie gdzie temperatura zbliża się do temperatury podłogi?


Podstawowe pytanie to kto daje podłogówkę w kotłowni. Trzeba było nie robić grzejnika o dużej bezwładności (podłogówki) w pomieszczeniu (kotłowni) w którym dochodzi do takich gwałtownych zmian temperatury. W kotłowni w zupełności wystarcza kaloryfer lub też sam kocioł.

----------


## emmer

czyli według niektórych po co kupować ferrari jak zwykłym punto też pojedziemy 50, 90, 100, 120 i 140 km/h.

mam siłowniki, sterowniki, kable itp. tak chciałem i mam. czy można się bez tego obyć? oczywiście. z tym, że np. chce obniżyc w nocy temperaturę do spania bo przyjeżdża dzadek i on w 22 stopniach nie uśnie, chcę przewietrzyć pokój jak pójdę do pracy i jak wrócę wieczorem to niech już będzie ciepło, chcę wyłączyć wogóle jedno pomieszczenie bo żona ugotowała 20 kg bigosu i nie może się popsuć, wstawiłem samochód do garażu i chcę żeby się rozmroził. ja to robię jednym guzikiem a ty kręcisz przepływami. po to robiłem słabo sterowalny system ponieważ lubię ciepłą podłogę i komfort który daje, a nie pod względem założenia mnóstwa komputerów i pozornego oszczędzania sterowaniem.

podkreślam, można się bez tego obyć, napewno wyjdzie taniej i wcale nie gorzej, ale nie można kogos karcić za to, że chce tak zrobić lub tak zrobił.

----------


## Liwko

[QUOTE=cruz;6756532]


> Podstawowe pytanie to kto daje podłogówkę w kotłowni. Trzeba było nie robić grzejnika o dużej bezwładności (podłogówki) w pomieszczeniu (kotłowni) w którym dochodzi do takich gwałtownych zmian temperatury. W kotłowni w zupełności wystarcza kaloryfer lub też sam kocioł.


No i całkowicie się z tobą zgadzam. Nie raz pisałem, że jak palenie w kominku w pomieszczeniu z podłogówką to najlepiej w okresach przejściowych, podczas mrozów trzeba okna otwierać.
Dlatego nie wierze w to co AndrzejH pisze.

----------


## uris

W pomieszczeniu gospodarczym siłą rzeczy jest ogrzewanie podłogowe bo wszystkie pętle się tam zbiegają to jak ma nie być  :smile:  




> No i całkowicie się z tobą zgadzam. Nie raz pisałem, że jak palenie w kominku w pomieszczeniu z podłogówką to najlepiej w okresach przejściowych, podczas mrozów trzeba okna otwierać.
> Dlatego nie wierze w to co AndrzejH pisze.


To jest fakt ,ja szczerze powiem jak czasem pale to 3-4 kostki brykietu i mam dosyć więcej się nie daj jak podłoga nagrzana .

Też mam siłowniki i termostaty w pokojach łazienkach, sam tak chciałem i tak wykonałem ale z czasem okazało się że jest to po prostu bezużyteczne i tylko prąd zjada .Bezużyteczne dlatego bo taki termostat pokojowy nie ma czym sterować kocioł dostarcza tyle energii  ile potrzeba i nic więcej ,mam zadana 22*C i tego mi nie przekracza to też termostat nigdy nie wyłącza pętli .Jedyny plus to sypialnia gdzie można obniżyć temperaturę a gdy świeci słońce i w domu robi się 23*C to tylko na plus nie ma sensu wyłączać ogrzewania .

----------


## mac_612

> Podstawowe pytanie to kto daje podłogówkę w kotłowni. Trzeba było nie robić grzejnika o dużej bezwładności (podłogówki) w pomieszczeniu (kotłowni) w którym dochodzi do takich gwałtownych zmian temperatury. W kotłowni w zupełności wystarcza kaloryfer lub też sam kocioł.


W pomieszczeniu z kominkiem w nowo wybudowanym domu, nie ma znaczenia, czy jest podłogówka, czy jej nie ma. Tak czy siak taka "bomba energetyczna" spowoduje wzrost temperatury. Jeśli chodzi o regulacje pokojową, to podłogówka ma taką wbudowaną w standardzie (samoregulacja) - wszelkiej maści nadwyżki energii są jej niestraszne. Podłoga nie odda ciepła do pomieszczenia.

----------


## AndrzejH

> czyli według niektórych po co kupować ferrari jak zwykłym punto też pojedziemy 50, 90, 100, 120 i 140 km/h.
> 
> mam siłowniki, sterowniki, kable itp. tak chciałem i mam. czy można się bez tego obyć? oczywiście. z tym, że np. chce obniżyc w nocy temperaturę do spania bo przyjeżdża dzadek i on w 22 stopniach nie uśnie, chcę przewietrzyć pokój jak pójdę do pracy i jak wrócę wieczorem to niech już będzie ciepło, chcę wyłączyć wogóle jedno pomieszczenie bo żona ugotowała 20 kg bigosu i nie może się popsuć, wstawiłem samochód do garażu i chcę żeby się rozmroził. ja to robię jednym guzikiem a ty kręcisz przepływami. po to robiłem słabo sterowalny system ponieważ lubię ciepłą podłogę i komfort który daje, a nie pod względem założenia mnóstwa komputerów i pozornego oszczędzania sterowaniem.
> 
> podkreślam, można się bez tego obyć, napewno wyjdzie taniej i wcale nie gorzej, ale nie można kogos karcić za to, że chce tak zrobić lub tak zrobił.



Całkowicie się zgadzam

----------


## AndrzejH

[QUOTE=Liwko;6756554]


> No i całkowicie się z tobą zgadzam. Nie raz pisałem, że jak palenie w kominku w pomieszczeniu z podłogówką to najlepiej w okresach przejściowych, podczas mrozów trzeba okna otwierać.
> Dlatego nie wierze w to co AndrzejH pisze.


Zależy jaki kominek i jak się dokłada. Wielki kominek o mocy kilkunastu Kw to można się ugotować. Ale jak mała koza 7Kw i dokładane po dwa małe drewienka to podniesie temperaturę w jednym pomieszczaniu 2 stopnie i nie trzeba otwierać okna. Palenie delikatne tylko dla odrobiny żywego ognia - dla klimatu. Dom to ogrzewa kocioł gazowy.

----------


## AndrzejH

> właśnie opisałeś w praktyce mechanizm samoregulacji podłogówki
> 
> tytułem eksperymentu odkręć sobie wszystkie termostaty na maksa, kocioł gazowy ustaw sobie na modulację mocy według KG z temperatury zewnętrznej 
> 
> gwarantuję ci że nie zauważysz żadnej różnicy w komforcie termicznym


Kocioł gazowy mam zdławiony do jego mocy minimalnej 5KW bo więcej nie potrzebuje, wiec modulacja mocy odpada. KG mam ustawione na 0,45 i temp zadana 21. Jak podkręcę regulatory to temperatura w pomieszczeniach skoczy. Obecnie termostaty załączają i odłączają obwody. Nie mam ochoty walczyć z przepływami i krzywa KG. Wole inaczej spędzać czas wolny.

----------


## Adam626

Polecam robić podłogowe wszędzie rownież w garażu kotłowni i gospodarczymi. Nie zrobiłem i teraz nie mam jak tego ogrzewać. Kotlownia sama z siebie nagrzewa sie do 14C może jak pozdejmuje izolację będzie lepiej. By ogrzać kaloryfery w gospodarczym i garażu będę musiał robić osobny obieg kotłowni czyli pare tys na start i potem koszt prądu do pomp

----------


## AndrzejH

"Kotłownia" z kotłem gazowym powieszonym na ścianie to praktycznie normalne pomieszczenie - co ma je ogrzać. Mam podłogówkę w całym domu. W garażu kaloryfer podpięty pod rozdzielacz podłogówki - ma utrzymywać temperaturę powyżej 7 stopni - gwiazdka na regulatorze.

----------


## uris

Nie wiem jak wasze kotłownie/pomieszczenia gospodarcze wyglądają ale u mnie jest to pomieszczenie 3x4 czyli pralnia i inne + instalacja CO+CWU która zajmuje 0,5m2  , rozdzielacz zbiera wszystkie obwody i to mi grzeje gospodarczy gdzie mam 21,5*C a ogrzewanie garażu to totalny bez sens bo temperatura utrzymuje się na poziomie 8-9*C bez żadnego ogrzewania .Jak był mróz -17*C to w garażu i tak było +2*C  ludzie szkoda kasy ,ja mam garaż 40m2 i 3,50 wysoki .

----------


## Liwko

> Zależy jaki kominek i jak się dokłada. Wielki kominek o mocy kilkunastu Kw to można się ugotować. Ale jak mała koza 7Kw i dokładane po dwa małe drewienka to podniesie temperaturę w jednym pomieszczaniu 2 stopnie i nie trzeba otwierać okna. Palenie delikatne tylko dla odrobiny żywego ognia - dla klimatu. Dom to ogrzewa kocioł gazowy.


Mam kominek 6kW, rozpalam od góry i mieszkam szósty rok. Wiem o czym mówię.

----------


## marnon

witam wszystkich... stoję przed wyborem firmy /osoby która mi wykona instalację C.O w nowo wybudowanym domu, doszło do pierwszego znaku zapytania ... podłoga na parterze, piwnic brak ile styropianu, nie szukając wcześniej informacji (mój  błąd) polegałem na moim kierowniku budowy który mówił że pod podłogówkę daje się 10cm styropianu, wystarczy. Okna zamówione , tarasowe HS pod 18cm podłogi czyli 10cm styrop + wylewka + płytka/panel i co teraz ? zostawić te 10cm styropianu? czy jak zasugerowano mi skuć chudziak i zrobić tak by 15-20cm szło włożyć pod podłogówkę ... ew można poprawić właściwości tej warstwy 10cm styropianu przez zastosowanie innego styropianu lepszej jakości tzn. o lepszych parametrach ? co radzicie ? ?

----------


## Adam626

10 cm wystarczy. Ziemia ma okolo 8c  więc bez przesady. Ludzie maja 10cm na elewacji które ma styk z -20c i dają radę. Nigdy nie będziesz miał zwrotu z inwestycji skucia chudziaka i wpakowania wiecej styropianu

----------


## malux20

Z jednej strony chudziak to nie majątek
Albo polożyc jakis ecotherm 0,20?

----------


## asolt

> 10 cm wystarczy. Ziemia ma okolo 8c  więc bez przesady. Ludzie maja 10cm na elewacji które ma styk z -20c i dają radę. Nigdy nie będziesz miał zwrotu z inwestycji skucia chudziaka i wpakowania wiecej styropianu


Moze kilka wyliczen odnosnie opłacalnosci zwiekszenia grubosci styro na podłodze i czasu zwrotu. Znam takich którzy nie mają zadnego styropianu na elewacji i przy -20 oC tez dają radę z tym ze ich to wiecej kosztuje, ale dają radę.

----------


## malux20

Faktycznie nie ma przyjemnosci z kominka przy nagrzanej podłodze
Liwko  wklad mi się sprawdza-pamiętam twoje podpowiedzi

----------


## kater-acme

Po prostu daj 10 cm dobrego styro, 031. A nie 040  :smile: 

Może się okazać, że nakład prac będzie kosztował tyle, że potem zwracać się będzie 20 lat. Przykładowo oczywiście, bo pewnie można to dokładnie obliczyć.

----------


## AndrzejH

> a kto ci takiego potwora w domku dobrał ?? po 500 razy na tym forum było napisane, żeby brać najmniejsze jakie się tylko da ~1,9-2KW, a jak fachowiec się nie zgadza to zmienić fachowca na bardziej kumatego
> 
> ot filozofia, najpierw dobrać kocioł 200% za wielki a potem kombinować z termostatami żeby moc jakoś poskromić


Jakiego potwora - najmniejszy Vailant kondensat 1 funkcyjny 12KW niestety min to 5Kw (nowszy model startuje od 3 Kw - ale nie będę zmieniał kotła co trzy lata). Mam zasobnik CWU 150l i kocioł musi go zagrzać w sensownym czasie aby następna osoba kapiąca się w wannie nie musiała czekać. Tak wyrabia jednocześnie z wanna i prysznicem. Nie będę montował 2 kotłów czy dwa źródła ciepła - jeden do CO drugi do CWU.
A co do samej mocy to ~1,9-2KW to także za dużo w najzimniejszym tygodniu stycznia średnie z tygodnia zapotrzebowanie na ogrzewanie wynosiło 1,5kw.
Wiec kocioł i tak nie może chodzić cały czas. Podłogówka jest zasilana tylko pompa z kotła - chodzi tylko jak kocioł grzeje.

----------


## AndrzejH

> Nie wiem jak wasze kotłownie/pomieszczenia gospodarcze wyglądają ale u mnie jest to pomieszczenie 3x4 czyli pralnia i inne + instalacja CO+CWU która zajmuje 0,5m2  , rozdzielacz zbiera wszystkie obwody i to mi grzeje gospodarczy gdzie mam 21,5*C a ogrzewanie garażu to totalny bez sens bo temperatura utrzymuje się na poziomie 8-9*C bez żadnego ogrzewania .Jak był mróz -17*C to w garażu i tak było +2*C  ludzie szkoda kasy ,ja mam garaż 40m2 i 3,50 wysoki .


Kotłownia to tak naprawdę pralnio-suszarnia.
Co do garażu nie testowałem jak nisko spadnie temperatura przy całkowicie wyłączonym grzejniku. Wolałem nie ryzykować ze cos mi zamarznie. Dodatkowo 2 stopnie to trochę za mało - oczywiście dla mnie. Zauważyłem ze kilka razy grzejnik się włączył (po otwarciu bramy). Zasilany niska temperatura - dużo energii nie poszło.

----------


## uris

> 10 cm wystarczy. Ziemia ma okolo 8c  więc bez przesady. Ludzie maja 10cm na elewacji które ma styk z -20c i dają radę. Nigdy nie będziesz miał zwrotu z inwestycji skucia chudziaka i wpakowania wiecej styropianu


100% racji  w podłogę wystarczy 10cm  nie ma co przesadzać  od gruntu aż tak nie ciągnie , ja w garażu w ogóle nie mam styropianu żeby nie izolować ciepła z ziemi i mam 9*C na plusie .

----------


## Adam626

Garaż mam w bryłę domu ale odizolowany sufit 10cm ściany 5cm. Przy 0c w dzień i -2c w nocy w garażu mam 6-7c. Garaż na 4cm styropianu. W garazu mam studnie pośrodku jako ściek z garażu. Zajrzałbym pirometrem do dziury i wskazało 9c.

Ogólnie jestem zaskoczony zimnem w garażu. Być może zimno walutę przez uszczelke pod brama bo ona chyba zapewnia wentylacji. Garażu nie grzeje. Chyba póki co styropian pod wylewke mi nie pomogl

----------


## surgi22

Po co dawałeś styro w podłogę jak nie planowałeś grzania garażu ???
Jeżeli na ścianie dałeś tylko 4 cm styro to i tak grzejesz garaż ( energią z domu ).

----------


## marnon

a ktoś może doradzić odnośnie  wylewki ? anhydryt, zwykła betonowa czy z miksokreta ?

----------


## noc

[QUOTE=AndrzejH;6758393]Jakiego potwora - najmniejszy Vailant kondensat 1 funkcyjny 12KW niestety min to 5Kw (nowszy model startuje od 3 Kw - ale nie będę zmieniał kotła co trzy lata).

Czy ktoś Ci każe kupować akurat Vaillanta?
Są inne firmy oferujące niezłe kotły o dużo niższej mocy.

----------


## AndrzejH

[QUOTE=noc;6758621]


> Jakiego potwora - najmniejszy Vailant kondensat 1 funkcyjny 12KW niestety min to 5Kw (nowszy model startuje od 3 Kw - ale nie będę zmieniał kotła co trzy lata).
> 
> Czy ktoś Ci każe kupować akurat Vaillanta?
> Są inne firmy oferujące niezłe kotły o dużo niższej mocy.


Teraz to wiem  :big tongue:

----------


## truskawek36

Witam mam robiona kotłownie ,w całym domu podłogówka(240m2),nie znam się zbytnio,mam zawory mieszające,nie mam zaworu trójdrożnego ani czterodrożnego-czy instalacja bez któregoś z tych zaworów będzie ok.

----------


## noc

> Witam mam robiona kotłownie ,w całym domu podłogówka(240m2),nie znam się zbytnio,mam zawory mieszające,nie mam zaworu trójdrożnego ani czterodrożnego-czy instalacja bez któregoś z tych zaworów będzie ok.


Podaj przynajmniej jakie masz źródło ciepła (jakie paliwo) ? Jeśli to będzie pompa ciepła lub gaz to raczej nie potrzebujesz tych zaworów.

----------


## szarlejak

Cześć,
Jestem na etapie planowania ogrzewania i w połowie czytania tego wątku, który jest skarbnicą wiedzy. Mam już dwa pytania:
1. Jeżeli będę miał dwa obiegi w pomieszczeniu i przy niższych temperaturach na dworze będę chciał grzać tylko na jednym to czy potrzebna jest dylatacja miedzy tymi obiegami ?
2.  Powinno się mieć mniej więcej równe długości obiegów, tylko się zastanawiam czy tak musi być w całym domu, czy np. na parterze mogę mieć obiegi około 90 metrów a na piętrze 50 m długości, oczywiście na każdym piętrze osobny rozdzielacz ?

Dziękuję za odpowiedź

----------


## MWM

> MWM,
> Do tego miejsca doczytałem kiedyś całość wątku podłogówkowego i zrobiłem streszczenie:
> 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5980268
> 
> Może tyle będzie Tobie pomocne.
> Ewentualnie, w moim dzienniku od mniej więcej tego miejsca:
> 
> http://forum.budujemydom.pl/index.ph...dpost&p=357507
> ...


PeZecik....
*Z opóźnieniem ale serdecznie dziękuję za odpowiedź!.*
Przebrnąłem jednak przez większość tematu (no może pominąłem strony gdzieś pomiędzy 25-150. Stare linki były nieaktywne i ciężko było wziąć "wirtualny" udział w dyskusji po tak długim czasie.

Po drodze znalazłem również twój post podsumowujący  :smile:  no i przed chwilą swoje żałosne maile błagalne i Twoją odpodziedź  :smile: .
Po drodze zdążyłem trochę zmądrzeć i OZC u Asolta się właśnie liczy  :smile: 
Potem będzie projekt podłogówki i następne pytania do szanownego kworum.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie wszystkich samopodłogowiczów!  :big grin:

----------


## MWM

Słuchajcie....
W kwestii mocowania rurek do ocieplenia.
Czy ktoś z was robił perlitogips jako ocieplenie, opisany szeroko wiadomo w którym wątku?
Jeżeli tak to jak mocowaliście rurki do tego? Normalne spinki wchodzą?

----------


## bajcik

> grozi tym, że syfy z obiegu lądują w pompce, a nie w filtrze.


Po roku od uruchomienia zajrzałem do filtra przed pompą - nic tam nie było. Gdybym jednak zostawił jakieś farfocle w rurach, to by się na filtrze osadziły.




> Nota bene też zamontowałem pompkę na zasilaniu podłogówki.
> I dołożyłem przed pompką odpowietrznik automatyczny, który doskonale zapowietrzał układ. Musiałem go wymontować.


Mam automatyczny odpowietrznik na powrocie (po stronie "ssącej") ale nie napowietrza  :smile: 




> Dobra rada. Pociągnij sobie tanie kabelki do siłowników, a po roku czy dwóch zadecydujesz czy do czegokolwiek są one tobie potrzebne. jeśli tak to sobie je zamontujesz. Ja ich nigdy mieć nie będę bo nie widzę takiej potrzeby.


A jak nie na zaworki to się może przyda na termometry - niektórzy lubią sobie pomonitorować to i owo.

----------


## MWM

Witam,
Dwa szybkie pytania:
*1.* Udało się już komuś popełnić podłogówkę na rurach *PexPenta PE-16x2 PURMO*?
Są w zwojach po 240 m co czasem pozwala na lepsze zaplanowanie zużycia niż w wypadku zwoi 200m.
Występują również w zwojach po 600m
Czy do tego są potrzebne dedykowane złączki zaciskowe i "firmowe" rozdzielacze?

*2.*
Co myślicie o tych rozstawach??
Myślę, że nie ma co zwracać uwagi na temperaturę zasilania 40C. Się trochę zapędzili, miało być max 35C.


Dane podstawowe o domu:

Powierzchnia ogrzewana budynku  AH: 173,7	m2
Kubatura ogrzewana budynku         VH: 397,8	m3
Sezonowe zapotrzebowanie na energię na ogrzewanie				
Strumień powietrza wentylacyjnego-ogrzewanie Vv,H:	 226,0	m3/h
Zapotrzebowanie na ciepło - ogrzewanie           QH,nd: 25,97	GJ/rok
Zapotrzebowanie na ciepło - ogrzewanie           QH,nd: 7214	kWh/rok
Powierzchnia ogrzewana budynku                          AH: 174	        m2
Kubatura ogrzewana budynku                                 VH: 397,8	m3
Wskaźnik zapotrzebowania - ogrzewanie            EAH:  41,5	kWh/(m2·rok)

----------


## Tomaszs131

Mam takie rury w podlogowce i rozdzielacze Capricorny.

----------


## kriszbro

Kolego MWM. Możesz ciut czytelniejszą tą tabelkę załączyć?

----------


## szwedii

Witam, może ktoś pomoże. Chciałem obliczyć przepływy w poszczególnych pętlach podłogówki. Podłogówka już rozłożona i chciałem ustawić przepływy na rotametrach. Motam się trochę z obliczeniami,może jest jakiś prostszy sposób na policzenie przepływów bez używania programów typu audytor co itp. 

Dla przykładu jedno z pomieszczeń u mnie w domu. Podłogówkę wykonałem  i obliczałem na podstawie OZC i Tabeli Roth.

KUCHNIA płytki na podłodze.

powierzchnia                         12m2
temp. powietrza                     22oC
obciążenie cieplne                343W
obciążenie na m2                  28,6W/m2
rozstaw pętli                          25cm
długość pętli z dobiegami      60mb
temp. zasilania                       35oC
delta T                                   5oC
rozstaw dobrany z tabeli ROTH dający 54W/m2

Rzućcie okiem czy jest to dobrze wykonane, czy może babol (mam nadzieje że nie) i podajcie w miarę możliwość krok po kroku na tym przykładzie jak policzyć wymagany przepływ dla tych parametrów. 

Ogólnie chodzi o ustawienie przepływów, aczkolwiek na tą chwilę mam w ogóle problem z instalacją. Grzać grzeje, ale rotametry nie pokazują przepływów. Rozdzielacze Capricorna, rotametry ze skalą 0-5l/m. Całej instalacji jest 1000mb pexa, pompa 25-40, na najwyższym biegu pompuje 1,1m3/h a może ogólnie 2m3/h. Zawór 3D to ESBE VTA 320 z przepływem 1,2m3/h, trzy rozdzielacze z czego jeden na parterze na 6 pętli(30m,60m,50m,70m,70m,60m) kolejne dwa na piętrze z czego jeden na 3 pętle po 60m, a ostatni na 7(75m,78m,78m,.68,68,40m,i drabinka 10m). Z bufora do zaworu 3D wyszedłem miedzią fi28, od zaworu do rozdzielaczy jest pp32. Podłogówka odpowietrzona. Nie wiem dlaczego nie mogę poustawiać przepływów, pompa na pewno nie jest za mała. Być może zawór 3D ma za małe kvs dlatego potrzebuję policzyć przepływy. Z moich wyliczeń jednak wychodziło że 0,9m3/h powinno być ok co pokazywało by że zawór jest ok ale nie jestem pewien, dlatego prosił bym o pomoc. Dodam jeszcze że powierzchnia po podłogach to 208m2, OZC policzone na:  Zapotrzebowanie na ciepło - ogrzewanie     9600kWh, natomiast  	obciążenie cieplne to 5,9kW,  wskaźnik odniesiony do powierzchni to 28,7W/m2. Pozdro

----------


## Beskidziak

Spróbuj zostawić jeden rozdzielacz na tej pompie, zobacz czy rotametry drgną. Ktoś na forum też pisał iż ma tak słabe przepływy, ale w sumie stwierdził że go to zadowala. Zmierz deltaT. Ja miałem obliczone przepływy w przedziale od 0,5 do 2, ale w sumie  pracują na mininalnych obrotach pompy kotła i nie mogłem ich stłumić do tych wartości.

----------


## MWM

> Kolego MWM. Możesz ciut czytelniejszą tą tabelkę załączyć?


Przepraszam was.
Powiększam tabelę a na formum uparcie zmniejsza się do takiego samego wymiaru.
Wklejam ponownie przez pokazywarkę:

----------


## PeZet

> Witam, może ktoś pomoże. (...)
> Dla przykładu jedno z pomieszczeń u mnie w domu. Podłogówkę wykonałem  i obliczałem na podstawie OZC i Tabeli Roth.
> 
> KUCHNIA płytki na podłodze.
> 
> powierzchnia                         12m2
> obciążenie cieplne                343W
> obciążenie na m2                  28,6W/m2
> rozstaw pętli                          25cm
> ...


Szwedii. mam kilka pomieszczeń o zbliżonych parametrach.
Z moich obliczeń wychodziło (i w praktyce zadziałało) że rotametr powinien być ustawiony na przepływ na 1,3 l/min.
W praktyce oznacza to, że ma ledwo ciurlać.

Dla jasności podaję moje dane dla podobnego pomieszczenia:
powierzchnia                         11m2
obciążenie cieplne                383W
obciążenie na m2                  43W/m2
rozstaw pętli                          20cm
długość pętli z dobiegami      60mb
temp. zasilania                       38oC
delta T                                   6oC
rozstaw dobrany z tabeli       45W/m2
obliczony przepływ                1,3l/min

Sprawdzaj po jednej pętli. Wszystkie inne zamknij. Daj pompkę na maks prędkość i pokręć rotametrem. 
Rotametry są baaaaardzo delikatne. U siebie wymieniłem 3 z 10, bo szlag je trafił od sam nie wiem czego albo mrozu na poddaszu zeszłej zimy.

----------


## szwedii

> Spróbuj zostawić jeden rozdzielacz na tej pompie, zobacz czy rotametry drgną. Ktoś na forum też pisał iż ma tak słabe przepływy, ale w sumie stwierdził że go to zadowala. Zmierz deltaT. Ja miałem obliczone przepływy w przedziale od 0,5 do 2, ale w sumie  pracują na mininalnych obrotach pompy kotła i nie mogłem ich stłumić do tych wartości.


Dokładnie tak robiłem, pozamykałem oba rozdzielacze na górze wtedy rotametry ruszyły na dolnym rozdzielaczu i można się było pobawić przepływami, ale tez nie w całej skali, przy dwóch otwartych już nic nie pokazywały na rozdzielaczach, nie da rady ustawić przepływów na ful otwartej instalacji. Ustawienie przepływów na jednym przy dwóch zamkniętych tez nic nie daje bo po otarciu reszty znów wszystko wraca do pozycji wyjściowej czyli nic nie pokazują. Szukam przyczyny, może gdzieś jest jakieś wąskie gardło. 

PeZet fajnie że porównałeś, ja policzyłem na moją kuchnię 77l/h czyli 1,28l/min co potwierdziło by się w Twoich ustawieniach.  Idąc dalej i zliczając całą moja instalacje wychodzi u mnie około 0,9m3/h, czyli zawór 3D który mam zamontowany nie blokuje przepływu, pompa tez jest wystarczająca. Nie mam pojęcia dlaczego te rotametry nie ruszają, może są za duże, może powinny być z mniejszą skalą 0-3l/min. Nie wiem czy dobrze policzone mam te przepływy, dla pewności mogę zapodać wszystkie pomieszczenia jak będzie trzeba. Ile masz u siebie metrów podłogówki i ile pompa zapodaje po całości.

----------


## PeZet

> Nie wiem czy dobrze policzone mam te przepływy, dla pewności mogę zapodać wszystkie pomieszczenia jak będzie trzeba. Ile masz u siebie metrów podłogówki i ile pompa zapodaje po całości.


Szwedii, podaj wszystkie pomieszczenia; zobaczymy.
Mam 500mb rury, 
strumień masy wody wyszedł mi z obliczeń 786,4kg/h
Na razie ogrzewam tylko parter, czyli około połowę.
Moja omis omnigena 25-40 chodzi na II biegu, jak odpalę poddasze, to niewykluczone, że będzie chodziła na III, choć jak robiłem próby, to na II radziła sobie z całą instalacją. To lekko tania pompka i lekko energooszczędna.  :smile: 

Może twoja pompka jednak nie wyrabia.
Może przytkane masz coś przy rotametrach - może kiepsko zmontowali je sprzedawcy...

----------


## Beskidziak

Na ogół są dwa powody: słaba pompa, małe przekroje zasilań rozdzielaczy u Ciebie jest jeszcze ten zawór trójdrożny.....

----------


## szwedii

Dobra to jedziemy od początku.

Rura zasilająca z bufora do zaworu 3D miedź fi28, od zaworu do rozdzielaczy PP32. 
Zawór ESBE VTA320 kvs 1,2m3/h
Pompa Grundfos Alpha 2 Auto adapt 25-40 , może przepchnąć 2m3/h.
Trzy rozdzielacze, jeden na dole 6 petli, dwa na górze, jeden 3 pętle, drugi 7 pętli.
Całość podłogówki nie całe 1100m.
Zasilanie 35oC, delta T 5oC
Powierzchnia 208m2

Pomieszczenia dół;

Wiatrołap-płytki
temp 18oC
Powierzchnia     3,74m2
Obciążenie        184W, 49,1W/m2
Rozstaw            15cm
Długość pętli     30mb
przepływ            35l/h-0,58l/min
tabele ROTH     94W/m2         

Kuchnia-płytki
powierzchnia                      12m2
temp. powietrza                  22oC
obciążenie cieplne             343W
obciążenie na m2               28,6W/m2
rozstaw pętli                       25cm
długość pętli z dobiegami   60mb
przepływ                             77l/h-0,75l/min
tabele ROTH                      54W/m2         

Salon-płytki
powierzchnia                     33m2
temp. powietrza                 22oC
obciążenie cieplne            1243W
obciążenie na m2              37,5W/m2
rozstaw pętli                       25cm
długość pętli z dobiegami  2*75mb
przepływy                           2*106l/h-2*1,76l/min
tabele ROTH                      54W/m2         

Łazienka-płytki
powierzchnia                      4m2
temp. powietrza                  24oC
obciążenie cieplne             299W
obciążenie na m2              74W/m2
rozstaw pętli                      8cm
długość pętli z dobiegami  50MB
przepływ                             44l/h-0,73l/min
tabele ROTH                      70W/m2         

Pokój-panele
powierzchnia                     10,24m2
temp. powietrza                 22oC
obciążenie cieplne            344W
obciążenie na m2              33,6W/m2
rozstaw pętli                       20cm
długość pętli z dobiegami  51MB
przepływ                            60l/h-1l/min
tabele ROTH                     48W/m2         

PODDASZE

Pierwszy rozdzielacz

Pokój nad garażem-panele
powierzchnia                     50m2
temp. powietrza                 22oC
obciążenie cieplne            1100W
obciążenie na m2              22W/m2
rozstaw pętli                       25cm
długość pętli z dobiegami  3*60mb
przepływy                           3*35l/h-0,58l/min
tabele ROTH                      43W/m2         

Drugi rozdzielacz:

Pokój-panele
powierzchnia                      15,11m2
temp. powietrza                  22oC
obciążenie cieplne             558W
obciążenie na m2               37W/m2
rozstaw pętli                        20cm
długość pętli z dobiegami    75mb
przepływ                              103l/h-1,7l/min
tabele ROTH                       48W/m2         

Pokój-panele
powierzchnia                      15,03m2
temp. powietrza                  22oC
obciążenie cieplne              582W
obciążenie na m2               38,8W/m2
rozstaw pętli                        20cm
długość pętli z dobiegami    80mb
przepływ                              103l/h-1,7l/min
tabele ROTH                       48W/m2         

Pokój-panele
powierzchnia                     15,51m2
temp. powietrza                 22oC
obciążenie cieplne             600W
obciążenie na m2               38,4W/m2
rozstaw pętli                       20cm
długość pętli z dobiegami   80mb
przepływ                             103l/h-1,7l/min
tabele ROTH                       48W/m2         

Łazienka-płytki
powierzchnia                     13,59m2
temp. powietrza                 24oC
obciążenie cieplne             598W
obciążenie na m2              44W/m2
rozstaw pętli                       10cm
długość pętli z dobiegami   2*60mb  + drabinka na pętli 10mb
przepływy                            2*45l/h-0,75l/min
tabele ROTH                       70W/m2         

Korytarz-panele
powierzchnia                     14,55m2
temp. powietrza                 22oC
obciążenie cieplne            69W
obciążenie na m2              4,7W/m2
rozstaw pętli                       chyba co 30cm(nie pamiętam dokładnie)
długość pętli z dobiegami   około 30mb
przepływ                             skryzowany na maxa


Całość przepływu wyszła około 1m3/h-16,66l/min

----------


## PeZet

Szwedii,
wstawiam porównanie z moimi wyliczeniami niektórych pomieszczeń, tych co pasują.
Twoje - kursywa,
moje - normalnie.
Podsumowując, myślę, że masz dobrze policzone. Problem tkwi w czym innym. 

_Kuchnia-płytki
powierzchnia 12m2
temp. powietrza 22oC
obciążenie cieplne 343W
obciążenie na m2 28,6W/m2
rozstaw pętli 25cm
długość pętli z dobiegami 60mb
przepływ 77l/h-0,75l/min
tabele ROTH 54W/m2_ 

Bibl - płytki
powierzchnia 11m2
obciążenie cieplne 383W
obciążenie na m2 43W/m2
rozstaw pętli 20cm
długość pętli z dobiegami 60mb
temp. zasilania 38oC
delta T 6oC
rozstaw dobrany z tabeli 45W/m2
przepływ 1,3l/min

_Pokój-panele
powierzchnia 10,24m2
temp. powietrza 22oC
obciążenie cieplne 344W
obciążenie na m2 33,6W/m2
rozstaw pętli 20cm
długość pętli z dobiegami 51MB
przepływ 60l/h-1l/min
tabele ROTH 48W/m2_ 

PokW -panele
Pow 11,77
Q 382W
32W/m2
raster 20
dł 55m
przyjęte z tabel: 41W/m2
przepływ 1,3l/min

_PODDASZE

Drugi rozdzielacz:

Pokój-panele
powierzchnia 15,11m2
temp. powietrza 22oC
obciążenie cieplne 558W
obciążenie na m2 37W/m2
rozstaw pętli 20cm
długość pętli z dobiegami 75mb
przepływ 103l/h-1,7l/min
tabele ROTH 48W/m2_ 

PokS - panele
Pow 14,7m2
Temp 20
Q 439W
30W/m2
raster 20
dł 70m
przyjęte z tabel 41W/m2
przepływ 1,7 l/min

----------


## szwedii

Dzięki chłopaki za pomoc, jeden punkt chociaż załatwiony, mianowicie przepływy. Wychodzi na to że być może rzeczywiście te rotametry są za duże, no chyba że gdzieś jest jeszcze jakiś zonk. Mam jeszcze jedną zamotkę, pompa na zasilaniu tłoczy wodę przez trójnik w pion zasilający, Z trójnika wiadomo w pionie na dół woda zasila rozdzielacz na dole i dwa kolejne na górze. Teraz tak, na górze pion znów ma trójnik rozdzielający zasilanie na kolejne dwa rozdzielacze, z czego pierwszy ten mniejszy na 3 pętle i w sumie 180mb wężownicy jest około metra od trójnika, drugi natomiast większy obsługujący resztę pomieszceń jest oddalony o 5,5mb od trójnika. Oba są na PP32. Może tu jest problem i zasilanie do mniejszego rozdzielacza powinno być skryzowane? Co wy na to?Jeszcze jedna rzecz, pompa ustawiona na 3bieg, pokazuje 1,1m3/h-1,2m3/h, powiedzcie mi czy te wskazania przy mojej długości instalacji są w miare prawidłowe czy może jednak opory są zbyt duże, a pompa jednak powinna spokojnie tłoczyć więcej jeżeli zaszła by taka potrzeba. Dla przypomnienia około 1100mb pexa.

----------


## Beskidziak

1,2 m3/h przez 16 pętli to około 1,25l/m na pętle......
nie wiem na pewno, niech się wypowie jakiś hydraulik, ale coś mi się obiło że lepiej dać pompę na powrocie(czy to ma znaczenie?) ......

----------


## szwedii

> 1,2 m3/h przez 16 pętli to około 1,25l/m na pętle......
> nie wiem na pewno, niech się wypowie jakiś hydraulik, ale coś mi się obiło że lepiej dać pompę na powrocie(czy to ma znaczenie?) ......



To co policzyłeś na pętle matematycznie ok,ale przecież pętle są różnej długości, czasami różnią się nawet o 50%, a do tego pomieszczenia maja różne zapotrzebowania więc nie do końca jest to dobre podejście. 
Czasami ma znaczenie czy pompa na powrocie czy zasilaniu np. w układach otwartych z naczyniem przelewowym. Zdarzają się delikwenci co dają naczynie na tej samej rurce co pompa na zasilaniu. U mnie naczynie jest bezpośrednio na rurce z kotła do bufora więc pompa na pewno nic nie miesza w układzie, piszą także że lepiej na powrocie bo niższe temp. i pompa mniej w dup.... dostaje, dla mnie to trochę naciągane, a nawet gdy by to i tak u mnie pompa jest za zaworem 3D i dostaje niską temp. Jeżeli chodzi o ciśnienie i pracę kotła to u mnie też nie ma znaczenia czy zasilanie czy powrót, kocioł ma własny obieg z laddomatem między nim a buforem. 
Lipa z tymi rotametrami bo teraz nie wiem tak na dobrą sprawę jakie są przepływy, grzać grzeje ale nie wiem czy tak jak powinno. Trzeba się z tym pobawić trochę.

----------


## szwedii

W sumie ja będę miał sterowanie na termostatach pokojowych i siłownikach, ale i tak dobrze by było poustawiać te przepływy. Na upartego obejdę się bez tego ale wkurzają mnie te rotametry, jak bym wiedział kupił bym z mniejszym zakresem skali. A co w sytuacji gdy ktoś opiera sterowanie na pogodówce i trzeba ustawić przepływy, a tu zonk rotametry nie pokazują nic, lipa to jest czasami.

----------


## asolt

> W sumie ja będę miał sterowanie na termostatach pokojowych i siłownikach, ale i tak dobrze by było poustawiać te przepływy. Na upartego obejdę się bez tego ale wkurzają mnie te rotametry, jak bym wiedział kupił bym z mniejszym zakresem skali. A co w sytuacji gdy ktoś opiera sterowanie na pogodówce i trzeba ustawić przepływy, a tu zonk rotametry nie pokazują nic, lipa to jest czasami.


Pomierz temperatury w pomieszczeniach, tam gdzie cieple przykrec, tam gdzie zimniej troche odkrec. Przy termostatach róznica bez regulacji 0,5 oC w poszczegolnych pomieszczeniach wystarczajaca, nie ma sensu wymieniac rotametrów

----------


## Beskidziak

[QUOTE=szwedii;6781623]To co policzyłeś na pętle matematycznie ok,ale przecież pętle są różnej długości, czasami różnią się nawet o 50%, a do tego pomieszczenia maja różne zapotrzebowania więc nie do końca jest to dobre podejście. 


Chodziło mi tylko że powinno ci pokazać cokolwiek, a pisałeś że niepokazały nic.

----------


## szwedii

[QUOTE=Beskidziak;6781808]


> To co policzyłeś na pętle matematycznie ok,ale przecież pętle są różnej długości, czasami różnią się nawet o 50%, a do tego pomieszczenia maja różne zapotrzebowania więc nie do końca jest to dobre podejście. 
> 
> 
> Chodziło mi tylko że powinno ci pokazać cokolwiek, a pisałeś że niepokazały nic.



Spoko, rozumiem i fajnie by było jak by pokazywał cokolwiek, ale jest lipa i trzeba się będzie bawić w mierzenie temp. po  pomieszczeniach jak asolt zaproponował. Dzięki wszystkim za pomoc.

----------


## kriszbro

> dokładnie tak
> 
> rotametry nie są zbyt precyzyjne, nie potrafią pokazać małego przepływu, po prawdzie zakres pomiarowy twoich rotametrów to 1-5 l/min, te czulsze mają 0,5-2,5 l/min, albo 0,25-1,5 l/min a najczulsze rotametry dla małych przepływów to 0,05-0,5 L/min 
> 
> jak widać wyraźnie nie ma i nigdy nie było rotametru tak czułego żeby startował od samego zera, czyli dla naszych podłogówek w domkach energooszczędnych jeśli chcemy cokolwiek zobaczyć lepiej wstawiać 0,25-1,5 l/min


Ja słyszałem że rozdzielacze z capricorna mają kiepskie przepływki. Oczywiście rozdzielacz jaki by nie był będzie dział ale przestrzegano mnie przed akurat tymi. Nie wiem ile w tym prawdy. Tera zastanawiam się nad finishami gdzie sałość dławika jest z mosiądzu

----------


## Adam626

mam 1650m2 i spompowane jest tylko z pompki pieca i ok

----------


## szwedii

> Ja słyszałem że rozdzielacze z capricorna mają kiepskie przepływki. Oczywiście rozdzielacz jaki by nie był będzie dział ale przestrzegano mnie przed akurat tymi. Nie wiem ile w tym prawdy. Tera zastanawiam się nad finishami gdzie sałość dławika jest z mosiądzu


Ogólnie do rozdzielaczy nic nie mam, nie można nic zarzucić,dobrze wykonane,eurokonusy w zestawie, podłączenie banalne, kompletny zestaw z zaworami termoregulacyjnymi pod siłowniki, odpowietrznikami, rotametrami, a że rotametry ze skalą 0-5l/min to już inna bajka, wiele firm robi właśnie takie rotametry. Człowiek uczy się całe życie, teraz już wiem że trzeba było zapodać z mniejszą skalą. Na koniec ciekawostka ,jako pierwszemu chyba zaczął mi cieknąć zawór termoregulacyjny, dzwoniąc z reklamacją gość był w szoku, mówił że pierwszy raz ma reklamacje na zawór. Wszystko może się zdarzyć.

----------


## Beskidziak

> mam 1650m2 i spompowane jest tylko z pompki pieca i ok


 Myślę że miałeś na myśli mb rurki, ja mam około 1000 i również pompa z kotła, z tym że mam ""problem" bo pompa działa na minimum (15%) i wszędzie mam przekroczone przepływy obliczone.

----------


## Adam626

tak, miałem na mysli mb, dzieki za zwrócenie uwagi :smile: 

BTW to moze Ci pompe od hydroforu zainstalowali zamiast cyrkulacyjnej :smile:

----------


## fenix2

> Ja słyszałem że rozdzielacze z capricorna mają kiepskie przepływki. Oczywiście rozdzielacz jaki by nie był będzie dział ale przestrzegano mnie przed akurat tymi. Nie wiem ile w tym prawdy. Tera zastanawiam się nad finishami gdzie sałość dławika jest z mosiądzu


Jakie 'przepływki'???

----------


## plusfoto

> Jakie 'przepływki'???


To chyba taka "warszawka" w slangu. :big grin:

----------


## byry007

Witam mieszkam w domu już 3 sezon grzewczy i pierwszy rok cieplutko drugi ujdzie ale trzeci tragedia w domu nie raz ciepło jak na dworze -5 C a jak cieplej to w domu zimniej
,  dopiero ostatnio włączyłem pompkę na 2 bieg a wcześniej chodziła na 1 . Dlaczego tak jest ze wcześniej było dobrze na 1 biegu a teraz musi być na 2 ? 100 % w domu ogrzewanie podłogowe .

----------


## kriszbro

> To chyba taka "warszawka" w slangu.


Możemy sobie żartować ale się nie obrażajmy :smile: 
Ja się poprawię i nie było tematu. "Zintegrowany zawór dławiący ze wskaźnikiem natężenia przepływu cieczy".
A ze jest nie precyzyjny - posiada małą czułość przy małych przepływach tzn. nie wskazuje nic aż np. do 1 później już coś wskazuje, przy czym jak potwierdził ktoś wcześniej, urządzenia owe cechują się dużym rozrzutem parametrów, zależnie od egzemplarza.
Termin "przepływka" jest popularny nie tylko w Warszawce w branży motoryzacyjnej, nie spodziewałem się że fuzja będzie obraźliwa wśród specjalistów.

----------


## KAN-therm

> Witam mieszkam w domu już 3 sezon grzewczy i pierwszy rok cieplutko drugi ujdzie ale trzeci tragedia w domu nie raz ciepło jak na dworze -5 C a jak cieplej to w domu zimniej
> ,  dopiero ostatnio włączyłem pompkę na 2 bieg a wcześniej chodziła na 1 . Dlaczego tak jest ze wcześniej było dobrze na 1 biegu a teraz musi być na 2 ? 100 % w domu ogrzewanie podłogowe .


Jak wygląda instalacja?

Jak wyglądają filtry przy pompach? Czy pompy sprawdzone, odpowietrzone? Instalacja odpowietrzona?

----------


## CityMatic

> Witam mieszkam w domu już 3 sezon grzewczy i pierwszy rok cieplutko drugi ujdzie ale trzeci tragedia w domu nie raz ciepło jak na dworze -5 C a jak cieplej to w domu zimniej
> ,  dopiero ostatnio włączyłem pompkę na 2 bieg a wcześniej chodziła na 1 . Dlaczego tak jest ze wcześniej było dobrze na 1 biegu a teraz musi być na 2 ? 100 % w domu ogrzewanie podłogowe .


Jeśli masz czujnik pogodowy - (element na zewnątrz domu pod plastikową osłonką) sprawdź koniecznie jego połączenia zaciski kostki łączeniowej - być może termometr nie ma dobrego połączenia z piecem.

----------


## byry007

Właśnie ostatnio też pomyślałem o tych filtrach przy pompach ja ich nie ruszałem od początku, jak mam sprawdzić pompkę ?  Ja mam jedną pompkę do podłogówki 8 sekcji a druga do pieca do ładowania bufora. Jak mam sprawdzić całą instalacje ze jest odpowietrzona lub nie ? Termometr pokazuje dobrą  temp czy to za dnia czy w nocy ale sprawdzę to.

----------


## byry007

Jestem po czyszczeniu siatki jednej  pompki od pieca tragedia przez duże T sitko całe brudne i w miejscu sitka wyczuwalne dwa kawałki czegoś . Czy czyści się jakoś instalacje raz na jakiś czas ?

----------


## CityMatic

> Jestem po czyszczeniu siatki jednej  pompki od pieca tragedia przez duże T sitko całe brudne i w miejscu sitka wyczuwalne dwa kawałki czegoś . Czy czyści się jakoś instalacje raz na jakiś czas ?


Raczej stosuje się filtry siatkowe, sitko na pompie nie jest filtrem w pełnym tego słowa znaczeniu, raczej zawleczką bezpieczeństwa dla wirnika pompy.
Podobno bardzo dobry jest HYDROMAG 99 ostatnio widziałem jak wyłapuje zanieczyszczenia - fajna sprawa. Instalacja była dość rozległa i stara(dawno układ otwarty zasilany paliwem stałym obecnie zamknięty) ale działał prawidłowo, chroni dość drogą pompę przed zniszczeniem. Warte zastanowienia.
Pozdrawiam

ps.filtr jest drogi!

----------


## byry007

Dziwne sitko od pompy od podłogówki delikatnie brudne ale ta od pieca to masakra ciekawe czemu jak działają w jednej wodzie ?

----------


## szwedii

> Dziwne sitko od pompy od podłogówki delikatnie brudne ale ta od pieca to masakra ciekawe czemu jak działają w jednej wodzie ?


Tą od kotła masz zaraz za buforem, cały syf z bufora automatycznie pociągnęło na ta pompę, powinieneś tam zapodać filtr skośny siatkowy jak nie masz. Aż z ciekawości zobaczę jak to u mnie wygląda.

----------


## PeZet

> Ja słyszałem że rozdzielacze z capricorna mają kiepskie przepływki.


Jakie kur..wa przepływki? O czym ty piszesz? Nie ma czegoś takiego.
Szwedii... jak ci zaczęło cieknąć, to niech ci ciekczy. Gdyby zaczęło ciec, to by było lepiej.
Ludzie.... Chydraulicy...

----------


## szwedii

Szwedii... jak ci zaczęło cieknąć, to niech ci ciekczy. Gdyby zaczęło ciec, to by było lepiej.
Ludzie.... Chydraulicy...[/QUOTE]

PeZet, chyba masz jakiś gorszy dzień. 

ciec, cieknąć

Znaczenie słowa
Wyraz oznaczający: powoli, łagodnie się sączyć (np. małymi kroplami). Można tak mówić zatem o potoczku, strumyku, kroplach spływających z nieszczelnego kranu, nigdy: o wartkim nurcie rzeki.
Odmiana
Odmiana ciec w czasie teraźniejszym: ja cieknę, ty ciekniesz, on, ona, ono cieknie/ rzad. ciecze, my ciekniemy, wy ciekniecie, oni, one ciekną.
Odmiana cieknąć w czasie przeszłym: ja ciekłem, ciekłam, ty ciekłeś, ciekłaś, on *ciekł/ cieknął,* ona ciekła, ono ciekło, my ciekliśmy, ciekłyśmy, wy ciekliście, ciekłyście, oni ciekli, one ciekły.

----------


## PeZet

Hm..khm..  :smile:  chyba tak, mam gorszy dzień. Sorki.
Wlazłem tu, bo miałem myśl dla Ciebie, a na sąsiednim forum jest jakaś jatka, zobaczyłem tu przepływkę, potem cieknąć i poooopłynęło nieskryzowane...
Tak więc,... pardons.
A chciałem tylko napisać, że Szwedii, a może kłopot jest z zaworem 3D? Bo to dziwne, że nie widzisz przepływu nawet kiedy tylko jeden obwód masz otwarty?

----------


## szwedii

> Hm..khm..  chyba tak, mam gorszy dzień. Sorki.
> Wlazłem tu, bo miałem myśl dla Ciebie, a na sąsiednim forum jest jakaś jatka, zobaczyłem tu przepływkę, potem cieknąć i poooopłynęło nieskryzowane...
> Tak więc,... pardons.
> A chciałem tylko napisać, że Szwedii, a może kłopot jest z zaworem 3D? Bo to dziwne, że nie widzisz przepływu nawet kiedy tylko jeden obwód masz otwarty?


Spoko na luzie, polskiego też się przy okazji naumiemy trochę :wink: ,. Zawór jest na pewno ok, wcześniej sam byka zapodałem bo myślałem że mam VTA 320 a, mam VTA572 także przepływu nie blokuje. Jak zostawię jeden rozdzielacz to rotametry pokazują przepływy, a tym bardziej jedna pętla, po włączeniu drugiego rozdzielacza przepływy zanikają, nie mówiąc już o trzecim. Obadam jeszcze tą instalację ale myślę, że to będą za duże rotametry. Dzięki za dobre chęci. Pozdro

----------


## kasiekkk

Witam,  na początku proszę o wyrozumiałość :smile:  Przeczytałam prawie cały wątek, obliczyłam ozc i z tabel dobrałam rozstaw rur. Może ktoś byłby tak miły i zerknął fachowym okiem czy to co zrobiłam ma ręcę i nogi :wink: 

Najpierw OZC. 
-dom zbudowany z  Potothermu 25 P+W, 
-podłoga na gruncie 10 cm styropianu 0,031, 6cm wylewki, płytki
-strop 4 cm styropianu, wylewka 6cm, panele
-stropodach wylewany tzw trumna, na to wełna 15cm
-ściany 15cm styropianu 0,31
-okna 1,27

wyniki ozc na metr kwadratowy powierzchni pod podłogówkę (po odjęciu powierzchni stałej zabudowy)
w przedpokoju miało być 43W/m2


schemat podłogówki: pokoje na górze identyczne dlatego nie rozrysowane do końca

Obwody krótkie bo hydraulik robiąc instalację do wody zamontował bez konsultacji z nami dwa rozdzielacze po 10 obwodów(wiedział ze podłogówkę chcemy sami robića on tylko do próby szczelności i podpięcia pod piec ma przyjść). tak to zostawić pracownikó samych :wink:

----------


## PeZet

Kasiekk, 
Ślimaki bardziej równomiernie rozkładają temperaturę, ale domyślam się, że świadomie planujesz układ meandrowy niektórych pętli. 

Z mojego samorobnego doświadczenia układania podłogówki jedną tylko sugestię bym Tobie dorzucił: kwadratowe zakręty rur są tylko na ekranie kompa,a w rzeczyswistości mamy łuki. 

Wynika z tego, że w rzeczywistości każdy łuk to około 25% mniej rury niż ten sam zakręt w postaci kwadratu.
Policz sobie ilość swoich łuków, a zobaczysz, że podczas układania rur, przy łącznych kilkuset metrach rury, na samych łukach może ubyć dobre kilkadziesiąt metrów rury, czyli kilkaset Watów!

Warto więc układając rury prowadzić je takoś-siakoś lekko fałdując, żeby *w sumie ilość metrów bieżących rury w pętli zgodziła się z tym, co masz w projekcie.*

----------


## plusfoto

Ja bym dorzucił jeszcze jedno. Dobiegówek nie licz jako powierzchnia grzejna - chyba że robisz to świadomie.

----------


## kasiekkk

> Kasiekk, 
> Ślimaki bardziej równomiernie rozkładają temperaturę, ale domyślam się, że świadomie planujesz układ meandrowy niektórych pętli. 
> 
> Z mojego samorobnego doświadczenia układania podłogówki jedną tylko sugestię bym Tobie dorzucił: kwadratowe zakręty rur są tylko na ekranie kompa,a w rzeczyswistości mamy łuki. 
> 
> Wynika z tego, że w rzeczywistości każdy łuk to około 25% mniej rury niż ten sam zakręt w postaci kwadratu.
> Policz sobie ilość swoich łuków, a zobaczysz, że podczas układania rur, przy łącznych kilkuset metrach rury, na samych łukach może ubyć dobre kilkadziesiąt metrów rury, czyli kilkaset Watów!
> 
> Warto więc układając rury prowadzić je takoś-siakoś lekko fałdując, żeby *w sumie ilość metrów bieżących rury w pętli zgodziła się z tym, co masz w projekcie.*


Meandry są pod oknami, w wiatrołapie który najwięcej ciepła traci od strony drzwi(szer140), no i łazienki ale wydaje mi się że jak zrobie strefe brzegową od okna zrobię to już nie ma sensu robić ślimaka na małej powierzchni. 

Brałam pod uwagę, że pętle nie są kwadratowe, że pójdzie mniej rury ale nie pomyślałam o Watach :roll eyes:  ale skoro dobór był brany z tabel że ma być np rozstaw 15 to tam chyba jest brane pod uwagę że na metrze kw nie są tylko linie proste ale też łuki? Więc nie ważniejszy jest czasem rozstaw rury a nie jej długość jeśli chodzi o Waty? I czy pętle nie będą za krótkie(jeśli wogóle występuje takie zjawisko jak za krótka pętla)?

Dobiegówki są powierzchnią grzejną korytarza :wink:

----------


## asolt

> Dobiegówki są powierzchnią grzejną korytarza


W jaki sposób jest podzielona moc petli na pomieszczenie i korytarz (dobiegówki)?, wydaje mi sie ze raczej tak oko

----------


## PeZet

> Ja bym dorzucił jeszcze jedno. Dobiegówek nie licz jako powierzchnia grzejna - chyba że robisz to świadomie.


A ja bym z tym się nie zgodził, chyba że odrzucamy świadomie.  :smile: 

Transfery (dobiegówki) potraktowałem jako ogrzewanie i tak też liczyłem, w związku z tym bardzo duża powierzchnia mojego domu jest grzana transferami:
cały hol, 
cały wiatrołap, 
cała kotłownia, 
i połowa łazienki poddasza (bo rozdzielacz poddaszowy jest w łazience)

Ale to trzeba policzyć,  a raczej pododawać. Sporo sumujących się klocków o różnych parametrach.

Dodam, że to działa.

----------


## plusfoto

> Dobiegówki są powierzchnią grzejną korytarza


Błąd w rozumowaniu. Dobiegówka ma być zaizolowana. W przeciwnym wypadku twoje obliczenia będą błędne.

----------


## kasiekkk

Asolt, na schemacie korytarz zwłaszcza ten na dole jest strasznie zagracony i niechlujny w rzeczywistości będzie lepiej (mam nadzieje) w korytarzach wyszły pętle co 25-35 cm, więc pętla do wiatrołapu będzie na pewno w izolacji (z racji największego zapotrzebowania na metr dla tego pomieszczenia), dobiegówka z pralni, łazienki i kuchni powinna go ogrzać

----------


## kasiekkk

> Błąd w rozumowaniu. Dobiegówka ma być zaizolowana. W przeciwnym wypadku twoje obliczenia będą błędne.


Czyli mam zaizolować wszystkie dobiegówki w korytarzu po to by wsadzić tam dodatkową pętle do grzania korytarza? Czy strata energii na tych powiedzmy 4 metrach będzie tak duża żeby obliczenia były błędne? Jeszcze przy tak krótkich pętlach?

----------


## plusfoto

> Czyli mam zaizolować wszystkie dobiegówki w korytarzu po to by wsadzić tam dodatkową pętle do grzania korytarza? Czy strata energii na tych powiedzmy 4 metrach będzie tak duża żeby obliczenia były błędne? Jeszcze przy tak krótkich pętlach?


Może tym bardziej że podłogę masz kiepso izolowaną.

PS 4 i 4 to już jest 8 a to jest u ciebie 15-20% pętli.

----------


## PeZet

> Czyli mam zaizolować wszystkie dobiegówki w korytarzu po to by wsadzić tam dodatkową pętle do grzania korytarza? Czy strata energii na tych powiedzmy 4 metrach będzie tak duża żeby obliczenia były błędne? Jeszcze przy tak krótkich pętlach?


Nie izoluj transferów.  W instrukcjach są opisy jak uwzględnić grzanie pomieszczenia za pomocą transferów. Metr rury to średnio coś koło 6W.
Ale nie uwzględniaj powrotów.  :smile: 

Tak mam ogrzewane sień i hol:

----------


## plusfoto

Jeśli uwzględni to w obliczeniach to może nie izolować. Swojego czasu miałem podobny dylemat i zadałem pytanie Andrzejowi. Odpowiedź była jasna i prosta zamiast podanych rozstawów postarać się nieco je zagęścić. N.p. z 30 cm na 25

----------


## kasiekkk

> Może tym bardziej że podłogę masz kiepso izolowaną. PS 4 i 4 to już jest 8 a to jest u ciebie 15-20% pętli.


 To co byś mi powiedział gdybym miała pętle 90 metrów ?  :wink:  Zdecydowanie bardziej przemawia do mnie nieizolowanie i nie liczenie powrotów. Przeliczę to i wezmę poprawkę przy rozstawie.


Jeszcze jedno, czy moc 1 mb można policzyć dzieląc max strumień cieplny przy danym rozstawie i temp zasilania przez ilość rury m/m2 czy to za duże uproszczenie?

----------


## PeZet

> Jeszcze jedno, czy moc 1 mb można policzyć dzieląc max strumień cieplny przy danym rozstawie i temp zasilania przez ilość rury m/m2 czy to za duże uproszczenie?


Kasiekk,
[edit] mnożysz przyjęty strumień ciepła przez przyjęty rozstaw.

Na przykład:
Przyjęty strumień ciepła *q*: 95 [W/m2]
Przyjęty rozstaw rury *a*: 0,1 [m]
Liczysz strumień ciepła na mb rury *ql* = q * a 
czyli 
ql = 95 * 0,1 = 9,5 [W/m] 

Idziemy dalej:
Określasz moc płyty w pomieszczeniu *Q* = powierzchnia płyty x przyjęty strumień ciepła  q
Czyli 
Q = 2,35m2  x  95W/m2
Wychodzi Q = 128 [W]
Pamiętaj, żeby przyjąć powierzchnię PŁYTY, a nie pomieszczenia.  :smile: 

I na koniec:

Określasz długość pętli *l* = dzielisz wyliczoną moc płyty Q przez  wyliczony strumień na mb, czyli Q / ql 
W tym przykładzie: 
l = 128 / 9,5 = 13,5 [m]

I to jest ilość metrów jaka ma Ci wleźć do pomieszczenia, bez transferów.

----------


## kasiekkk

PeZet, dziękuję za dokładne rozpisanie tego co zrobiłam w wersji graficznej  :smile:  Na pewno to wykorzystam do sprawdzenia moich poczynań. Druga połowa wróci jutro z delegacji, zajmie się latoroślą a ja dopracuje spokojnie projekt :smile:  Dziękuję za wszystkie uwagi i chętnie przeczytam więcej jeśli ktoś ma coś jeszcze do dodania :wink:

----------


## Salah

Układanie styropianu na chudziaku pod podłogówkę. 
Mam dwa pytania: 
-  Zostało mi trochę perlitu i pomyślałem że zamiast pianki między rury podczas układania styropianu sypnę gdzie się da perlitem.  
- Kolega mi powiedział iz niby podczas układania i klejenia pianką styro może powstać między klejonymi warstwami niechciana przestrzeń co pogorszy parametry [ mostek cieplny ]  prawda to ?

----------


## fenix2

> Układanie styropianu na chudziaku pod podłogówkę. 
> Mam dwa pytania: 
> -  Zostało mi trochę perlitu i pomyślałem że zamiast pianki między rury podczas układania styropianu sypnę gdzie się da perlitem.  
> - Kolega mi powiedział iz niby podczas układania i klejenia pianką styro może powstać między klejonymi warstwami niechciana przestrzeń co pogorszy parametry [ mostek cieplny ]  prawda to ?


Przestrzeń może powstać, ale mostka nie będzie. Gorzej ja ta pustka się zapadnie i pęknie wylewka.

----------


## piotrek0m

Uruchomiłem w kotle tryb wygrzewania podłogówki. W 2 dniu na piętrze czuć już ciepło, temp wody na zasilaniu 31 C, temp podłogi ok 25 C i podłoga jest wszędzie ciepła, a wszystkie rotametry są na 1/2 przepływu i reagują na ewentualne dławienie zaworem. Na parterze natomiast jest źle - podłoga dużo chłodniejsza, ok 14 C, a część rotametrów wskazuje minimalny przepływ i nie reaguje na kręcenie zaworem. Rurki powrotu są jeszcze chłodne. O co chodzi, czy niedokładnie została odpowietrzona instalacja na parterze?

----------


## aiki

Przykręć trochę górę. poczekaj kilka godzin i zobacz co się dzieje.

----------


## piotrek0m

Może zapytam o podstawy  :smile:  Proszę o taki wykład dla początkującego ... jak reguluje się takimi rozdzielaczami jak na fotce poniżej? (W chwili obecnej na belce dolnej i górnej są zamontowane odpowietrzniki i zawory spustowe - na zdjęciu jeszcze ich nie ma)



Domyślam się, że kręci się karbowanym pokrętłem rotametru, żeby ustawić przepływy i patrzy się na poziom czerwonego grzybka - tak? 
Grzybek na górze = mały przepływ, grzybek na dole = duży przepływ - tak? Czy kręcąc pokrętłem rotametru aby nie wykręcę go? 
Natomiast czarne zawory na dolnej belce powrotu służą do zamontowania ewentualnych siłowników? Czyli jeżeli mam grzybek rotametru cały czas na górze, to znaczy, że powinienem zwiększyć przepływ kręcąc karbowanym pokrętłem, żeby opadły... bo może to jest przyczyną tego, że niektóre pętle słabo mi grzeją ...

----------


## Tomaszs131

Od razu rzuca się w oczy brak izolacji na pętlach dochodzących do rozdzielacza. 
U mnie ekipa tez cos takiego chciała zostawić po sobie ale w porę zareagowałem. Sprawdź czy odpowietrzniki są odkręcone. Potem po kolei odkręcaj pętle, może masz je po prostu zdławione.

----------


## KAN-therm

Przepływ rzeczywiście regulujesz kręcąc przepływomierzem, nie powinno być możliwości aby wykręcić go maksymalnie. Jak wzrasta przepływ powinieneś widzieć na skali przepływomierza, są dwie opcje pracy/konstrukcji przepływomierzy: działające na zasilaniu - skala zazwyczaj rośnie od góry przepływomierza do dołu (do belki), działające na powrocie - skala rośnie od podstawy przepływomierza (od belki rozdzielacza) do góry.

Aby dokonać rzeczy najważniejszej tj. regulacji hydraulicznej instalacji, potrzebna jest znajomość wartości tych przepływów, zazwyczaj pętle długie mają spore przepływy, pętle krótkie stosunkowo mniejsze.

----------


## misq

Witam,

Wziąłem się za samodzielne obliczenie podłogówki i... sam nie wiem gdzie popełniam błąd.

Za przykład biorę rurki 17x2 dla pokoju 30 m2 z obliczonym OZC na 1250 W, pokrycie deska o Rλ = 0,1, temperatura zasilania 35°C, temperatura w pomieszczeniu 20°C.

Najpierw liczę na piechotę zgodnie z poradnikiem tutaj http://www.purmo.com/docs/Purmo-Pora...02_2015_PL.pdf:



Wartość q przyjmuje z tabeli niżej:


Jak widać wychodzi na to, że przy rozstawie 25 cm będę miał 1260 W z podłogi - czyli moje zapotrzebowanie zostaje pokryte  :smile: 

Potem to samo wrzucam do programu Purmo SDG 2.0 i... głupieję  :roll eyes: 



Czy coś robię nieprawidłowo, która wartość rozstawu rurek jest realna i optymalna?

----------


## asolt

Ta druga wartosc, mała uwaga Tz nie równa sie 35 oC, to jest Tzsr, wymaganą moc uzyskasz przy ok 36,5 oC, obliczenia wykonałem dla stropu międzykondygnacyjnego i parkietu dębowego 15 mm, dn=16 mm, okreslenie "deska" niewiele mówi. Tablice są mniej dokładne i kłpotliwe w uzyciu, opór cieplny dotyczy wylewki, podkładu/kleju i samej deski.

----------


## MatixL

panowie czy ktoś może mi powiedzieć ile pompek potrzebuję do mojej instalacji podłogowej

- pompa ciepła w piwnicy WPS K-1 - ma już wbudowaną pompkę obiegową podłogówki + pompkę DZ

Dom ma 3 poziomy do ogrzania - piwnica, parter, poddasze - średnio po 67 metrów podłogi na każdym poziomie ( rozstaw co 10 cm, w łazienkach zagęszczone) 

Pewnie jedna pompka z PC nie da rady tego napędzić ale jeden z magików-hydraulików chce mi tam wsadzić 3 pompki po jednej na każde piętro. To nawet dla mnie laika w hydraulice zdecydowanie za dużo. Raz że 3 x pobór prądu dwa że może to samo  można napędzić jedną mocniejszą pompą lub max dwiema. Na przykład dać jedną pompę na piwnicę i parter oraz dodatkową na poddasze.

----------


## Tomaszs131

U mnie są dwie pompki WILO Yonos Pico 25/1-4 (40W max.). 
Dom trzy poziomowy, piwnica i parter podłączane są do jednej, a piętro osobno do drugiej.
Uważam, ze w Twoim przypadku trzy to za dużo.

----------


## szarlejak

Cześć spróbuję ponownie, 
Jestem na etapie planowania ogrzewania i w połowie czytania tego wątku, który jest skarbnicą wiedzy. Mam już dwa pytania:

1. Jeżeli będę miał dwa obiegi w pomieszczeniu i przy niższych temperaturach na dworze będę chciał grzać tylko na jednym to czy potrzebna jest dylatacja miedzy tymi obiegami ?

2. Powinno się mieć mniej więcej równe długości obiegów, tylko się zastanawiam czy tak musi być w całym domu, czy np. na parterze mogę mieć obiegi około 90 metrów a na piętrze 50 m długości, oczywiście na każdym piętrze osobny rozdzielacz ?

3. Mam dość specyficzny salon, zastanawiam się czy dylatacja jak na rysunku to najlepsze wyjście
 Dziękuję za odpowiedź

----------


## noc

Ad1- tak potrzebna dylatacja.
Ad2- możesz tak zrobić, wyregulujesz przepływy.

----------


## piotrek0m

Dałbym więcej dylatacji. 
Aktualnie wygrzewam wylewki i z praktyki już napiszę, że pomieszczenia 5 x 5 m powinny mieć jeszcze dylatację przez środek. W moim przypadku powstały w takich pomieszczeniach naturalne dylatacje właśnie w połowie pomieszczeń.

----------


## misiupl

piotrem0m: ja mam pomieszczenie 41mkw w kwadracie z 5 polami grzewczymi bez dylatacji i nic nie pękło

----------


## darianus

Czy znacie kogoś, kto zajmuję się projektowaniem podłogówki?

----------


## piotrek0m

> piotrem0m: ja mam pomieszczenie 41mkw w kwadracie z 5 polami grzewczymi bez dylatacji i nic nie pękło


Wygrzewałeś ? 
W programie wygrzewania jastrychu (F1:2) w kotle Viessaman temperatura wody na zasilaniu to 45 C i tak przez 6 dni. Zarysowania - bo nie są to pęknięcia - pojawiły się na początku wygrzewania ale się nie powiększają. Mimo, że wylewka jest twarda (kułem to wiem) i ma siatkę zbrojeniową i włókna rozproszone i była pielęgnowana ... Choć wszyscy twierdzą, że jak ma popękać, to lepiej teraz a nie pod płytkami...

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Czy znacie kogoś, kto zajmuję się projektowaniem podłogówki?


Zapytaj się asolta.

----------


## misiupl

> Wygrzewałeś ? 
> W programie wygrzewania jastrychu (F1:2) w kotle Viessaman temperatura wody na zasilaniu to 45 C i tak przez 6 dni. Zarysowania - bo nie są to pęknięcia - pojawiły się na początku wygrzewania ale się nie powiększają. Mimo, że wylewka jest twarda (kułem to wiem) i ma siatkę zbrojeniową i włókna rozproszone i była pielęgnowana ... Choć wszyscy twierdzą, że jak ma popękać, to lepiej teraz a nie pod płytkami...


wygrzewałem - viessmann 200-w

----------


## ElemenT

Szybkie pytanie, jakie rozdzielacze proponujecie do podłogówki i do grzejników.

Zastanawiam się czy warto dopłacać do jakiś firm, jak to zwykła belka mosiężna?

Do co chce dać Kan-Therm z serii 81 - na górze belki miejsce na odpowietrzenie, na dole na zawór spustowy + dojścia do grzejników.
Standardowo nie jest wyposażony w zawory odcinające, czy warto to dodawać?

Co do podłogówki to chcę kupić Prandelli RP-R Basic z rotometrami.

Może źle myślę, i to złe sprzęty? Może coś doradzicie?

----------


## KAN-therm

Do C.O. proponowałbym zastosowanie rozdzielacza z gotowymi nyplami - w ofercie Systemu KAN-therm oznaczone są serią 61. Dzięki nim wygodniej jest podłączać rury za pomocą śrubunków z tzw. eurokonusem. Jest to połączenie samouszczelniające się i nie wymaga stosowania jakiegokolwiek dodatkowego uszczelnienia.

Jeśli chodzi o rozdzielacze do OP to rzeczywiście muszą posiadać zawory regulacyjne lub przepływomierze (rotametry). Druga belka może być "goła" jeśli nie planujesz stosowania automatyki pokojowej (indywidualna regulacja temp. w pomieszczeniach) np. seria 75A lub 55A.

Warto dodać parę złotych na markowy produkt, jakiegokolwiek znanego producenta, jakość materiałów w tanich rozwiązaniach jest momentami wręcz porażająca - pamiętajmy że budujemy praktycznie raz na całe życie.

----------


## samboman

Mam pytanie dotyczące podłogówki i pompy jakiej zastosować. Czy jest sens stosować droższą pompkę Grundfosa Alpha2 z funkcją auto adapt, jeśli poszczególne obwody podłogówki będą wyregulowane na rozdzielaczu (poprzez rotamery)? Jak rozumiem w takim przypadku nie będzie okresowej zmiany w przepływie wody więc czy jest sens dopłacać do droższej pompki?

----------


## fenix2

> Mam pytanie dotyczące podłogówki i pompy jakiej zastosować. Czy jest sens stosować droższą pompkę Grundfosa Alpha2 z funkcją auto adapt, jeśli poszczególne obwody podłogówki będą wyregulowane na rozdzielaczu (poprzez rotamery)? Jak rozumiem w takim przypadku nie będzie okresowej zmiany w przepływie wody więc czy jest sens dopłacać do droższej pompki?


Wystarczy Alpha 2L.

----------


## Ifarrg

Może ide na łatwiznę, ale na prawdę nie mam tyle czasu żeby wszystko przeczytać. W tym wątku jest pewnie odpowiedź na każde pytanie, ale czy znacie może jakąś stronkę www, gdzie laikom wytłumaczone jest, jak zrobić dobrą podłogówkę? Takie 10 złotych zasad, których trzeba przestrzegać?

A może ktoś tutaj zrobi coś takiego? Bo teraz jest tutaj 303 strony wiadomości, pomimo najszczerszych chęci nie da się tego ogarnąć w rozsądnym terminie...

----------


## fenix2

> Może ide na łatwiznę, ale na prawdę nie mam tyle czasu żeby wszystko przeczytać. W tym wątku jest pewnie odpowiedź na każde pytanie, ale czy znacie może jakąś stronkę www, gdzie laikom wytłumaczone jest, jak zrobić dobrą podłogówkę? Takie 10 złotych zasad, których trzeba przestrzegać?
> 
> A może ktoś tutaj zrobi coś takiego? Bo teraz jest tutaj 303 strony wiadomości, pomimo najszczerszych chęci nie da się tego ogarnąć w rozsądnym terminie...


W zasadzie podstawowe informacje są zawarte na 10 może 20 pierwszych stronach tego wątku. Reszta to w większości wtórne wątki.
*Zrobić OZC*.
Dobrać rozstaw do zapotrzebowania, źródła ciepła (PC, KG) i okładzin (*projekt*). (Ewentualnie "na pałe" wszędzie co 15, łazienki 10).
Starać się robić pętle równej długością (60-70m), ale nie oczywiście nie musi być co do 1m.
W łazienkach zagęścić max. 
*Nie przekraczać długości 100m wraz z dobiegiem dla pojedynczej pętli.* 
Robić odpowiednie dylatacje wylewek.
Izolować dobiegi rur przy rozdzielaczu. 
Rozdzielacz z rotametrami.
Najlepiej zasilać to jedną pompą (podłogówkę), ale UWAGA na wydajność! Te w kotłach czasami są za słabe. Z projektu wyjdą minimalne przepływy.

----------


## samboman

> Wystarczy Alpha 2L.


A jeśli na rozdzielaczu byłyby zamontowane siłowniki sterowane termostatmi w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach...? 
Lub inaczej zapytam, kiedy jest sens zastosować pompę z auto adapt?

----------


## fenix2

Przy siłownikach ma to sens.

----------


## Arturo72

> W tym wątku jest pewnie odpowiedź na każde pytanie, ale czy znacie może jakąś stronkę www, gdzie laikom wytłumaczone jest, jak zrobić dobrą podłogówkę? Takie 10 złotych zasad, których trzeba przestrzegać?
> 
> A może ktoś tutaj zrobi coś takiego? Bo teraz jest tutaj 303 strony wiadomości, pomimo najszczerszych chęci nie da się tego ogarnąć w rozsądnym terminie...


Wystarczy jedna zasada,podłogówka ma być wykonana pod określoną temperaturę zasilania przy określonej temperaturze zewnętrznej dla określonej straty energii dla każdego pomieszczenia z osobna.
Ot i cała magia dobrze działającej podłogówki.

----------


## domelek

Witam,

Czy mógby kto polecić program do wykonania OZC a później instalacji podłogówki, na którym sam wykonał obliczenia a potem użytkował system i jest zadowolony?

Pozdrawiam

Radek

----------


## rwojtek

> Witam,
> 
> Czy mógby kto polecić program do wykonania OZC a później instalacji podłogówki, na którym sam wykonał obliczenia a potem użytkował system i jest zadowolony?
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> Radek


ASOLT-OZC.exe ver. 2.0
niedrogi a dokładny  :wink:

----------


## asolt

> Witam,
> 
> Czy mógby kto polecić program do wykonania OZC a później instalacji podłogówki, na którym sam wykonał obliczenia a potem użytkował system i jest zadowolony?
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> Radek


http://pl.sankom.net/do-pobrania/pro...demonstracyjne

1)
Audytor OZC 6.5 Pro Demo
2)
Audytor C.O. 3.8 Demo

----------


## hektor80

*asolt,* wysłałem Ci wiadomość na priv. zerknij proszę......

----------


## samboman

Mam pytanie dotyczące termostatów pokojowych (sterowanie siłownikami na rozdzielaczu podłogówki). Orientujecie się, który producent posiada termostaty zasilane bateryjnie? W kilku pomieszczeniach mam przygotowany przewód dwu żyłowy, a z tego co czytałem większość termostatów wymaga min 3-4 przewodów (pomijam wersje bezprzewodowe).

----------


## KAN-therm

Automatyka KAN-therm BASIC.

Listwa Basic, najlepiej z modułem pompowym: http://pl.kan-therm.com/kan/upload/i...ic-230-24v.pdf

Na stronie nr. 2 są rozrysowane podłączenia elektryczne poszczególnych termostatów z oferty KAN. Dla przewodu dwużyłowego mamy dwa możliwe termostaty:

Bimetaliczny (starsza konstrukcja, bez baterii) lub tygodniowy (z baterią): http://pl.kan-therm.com/kan/upload/r...tygodniowy.pdf

Ceny katalogowe dostępne na stronie.

----------


## szarlejak

Nasuwa mi się kolejne pytanie o przykłady jak wy macie rozwiązania, gdyż przyznam szczerze, że jestem trochę zmieszany (cały domu na podłogówkę i 2 grzejniki w łazience - całość ogrzewana kotłem na ekogroszek)
Znalazłem trzy rozwiązania:
Osobny obieg przed zaworem trójdrożnym ( na plus, można zawsze załączyć same grzejniki, ale pewnie dodatkowa pompa będzie niezbędna)
W obiegu razem z bojlerem (zaskoczyło mnie to trochę)
Suszarki podpięte pod rozdzielacze podłogowe, niższa temperatura do akceptacji ale jak się to ma do długości obwodów, które będą miał między 70 a 100m?

----------


## emmer

odniosę się tylko do ostatniego zdania. nie ma problemu - wyregulujesz przepływami.

----------


## szarlejak

> odniosę się tylko do ostatniego zdania. nie ma problemu - wyregulujesz przepływami.


Dzięki
Czyli rozumiem, że każdy obieg się da wyregulować tylko im równiejsze obiegi tym jest to łatwiejsze. 
*Emmer* masz może któreś rozwiązanie u siebie w domu, jak się sprawuje?

----------


## karolek75

> .
> 
> W jaki sposób będzie odpowietrzone ogrzewanie ścienne? W jaki sposób poradziliście sobie z tym problemem jeśli w ogóle on jest. Widziałem wmontowane odpowietrzniki w ścianach w najwyższym miejscu ale to ostateczność.


Na szybko przejrzalem i nie znalazlem odpowiedzi. Poradzcie, bo koncepcja ze sciennym w lazience na poddaszu sie urodzila wczoraj a realizowana ma byc jutro  :smile: 
Odpowietrzenie? Inny niz slimakowy uklada rurek ?

----------


## emmer

tzn ja mam w całym domu podłogowe + jedną drabinkę w łazience podłączone normalnie jako obieg. od razu wszystko wystartowało na pełnych przepływach. następnie za pomocą regulacji na dolnej belce (powrót) przykręcałem te obiegi które wydawały mi się zbyt ciepłe lub zbyt szybko robiły się ciepłe. 

trzeba tylko wziąść pod uwagę że reakcja podłogi jest bardzo powolna, dlatego każda korekta wiąże się z odczekaniem aż będzie efekt. jeżeli masz projekt to tam to powinno być zawarte. ja zdecydowałem zrobić się to na zasadzie prób i błędów i jestem zadowolony

----------


## piotrszym80

> Na szybko przejrzalem i nie znalazlem odpowiedzi. Poradzcie, bo koncepcja ze sciennym w lazience na poddaszu sie urodzila wczoraj a realizowana ma byc jutro 
> Odpowietrzenie? Inny niz slimakowy uklada rurek ?


Instalacje z rurek fi 16 ułożyłem meandrowo od dołu do góry. W najwyższym miejscu trójnik i na poddaszu odpowietrznik. Jakby co posiadam zdjęcia.
Rurki układałem według projektu kolegi z forum. Rozstaw rurek u mnie co 10 cm. Jeśli to możliwe daj rurki na ścianie zewnętrznej. 
Ja dałem część do 1,5 m na ścianie wewnętrznej pod suszenie ręczników, następnie poprowadziłem rurki na ścianę z lustrem i pod nim rozprowadziłem resztę. Mam nadzieję, że nie będzie parowało.
Ważne jest położenie tynku na rurkach.
Zastosowałem tynk cementowo wapienny (szpryc cementowy, następnie siatka Leduchowskiego (lub Rapitza), warstwa tynku do rurek i trzecia warstwa tynku na przykrycie rurek minimum 1,5 cm, tynkarze dodali dodatkowo do tynku mikrozbrojenie ).

----------


## noc

Jeśli teoretyczna wydajność OP w łazience jest nieco za niska, nie należy się tak bardzo przejmować. Naprawdę bardzo mroźne dni nie są takie częste. I te niskie temp. nie trwają zazwyczaj długo. Jest parę dni mocno mroźnych, parę dni cieplejszych itd. Współczesne domy bardzo powoli tracą temp , w środku nie odczuwa się niedomagań. 
Poza tym łazienka nie jest samodzielnym budynkiem. Temperaturę wewnątrz, podtrzymują inne sąsiednie pomieszczenia poprzez ściany i drzwi. Takie niedomagania mogą być odczuwalne wyjątkowo podczas długo utrzymujących się wielkich mrozów. Przez ostatnie 3 zimy nic takiego nie miało miejsca.
Obawy mocno na wyrost. W razie "W" mogę powiesić grzejnik ścienny na prąd, zostawiłem na to miejsce (niepotrzebnie).

----------


## karolek75

> Instalacje z rurek fi 16 ułożyłem meandrowo od dołu do góry. W najwyższym miejscu trójnik i na poddaszu odpowietrznik.


Ja u siebie wyprowadze cala petle na poddasze, bo chce uniknac dawania trojnika w tynku. Oczywiscie zaizoluje odpowiednio.



> Ja dałem część do 1,5 m na ścianie wewnętrznej pod suszenie ręczników, następnie poprowadziłem rurki na ścianę z lustrem i pod nim rozprowadziłem resztę. Mam nadzieję, że nie będzie parowało.
> Ważne jest położenie tynku na rurkach.
> Zastosowałem tynk cementowo wapienny (szpryc cementowy, następnie siatka Leduchowskiego (lub Rapitza), warstwa tynku do rurek i trzecia warstwa tynku na przykrycie rurek minimum 1,5 cm, tynkarze dodali dodatkowo do tynku mikrozbrojenie ).


W moim wypadku bedzie to sciana dzialowa miedzy lazienka a pralnio-suszarnia, pokryta glazura- wiec nie spodziewam sie "problemow" z tynkiem.

----------


## memekt

> W obiegu razem z bojlerem (zaskoczyło mnie to trochę)


Ja tak mam zrobione, pompka od bojlera napędza mi grzejnik w łazience. Miała pracować cały czas na najniższym biegu ale...
Okazało się, że w łazience jest wystarczająco ciepło czyli grzejnik tak naprawdę służy mi za wieszak do ręczników na którym się suszą.
Efekt jest taki, że biorąc kąpiel spuszczamy ciepłą wodę czyli po jakiejś chwili załącza się pompka CWU, która nam w tym samym czasie nagrzewa grzejnik, na którym ląduje mokry ręcznik.
ot tak to wygląda

----------


## szarlejak

Czyli jednak da się, no cóż teraz pozostaje mi wiele do przemyślenia. Dziękuję za opisanie waszych systemów zasilania suszarek.

----------


## szarlejak

> tzn ja mam w całym domu podłogowe + jedną drabinkę w łazience podłączone normalnie jako obieg.


Przy okazji zapytam, jeśli można:
Jaki masz grzejnik łazienkowy i jaką  temperaturę zasilania tego grzejnika?
Skoro masz w całym domu podłogówkę to jak ona wygląda w sypialniach, czy na całej powierzchni czy łóżka ominięte czy kilka obiegów?
Pytam gdyż chciałem położyć rury wszędzie oprócz miejsca pod łóżkiem, czyli na połówce pokoju. W sypialniach panele i dylatacje wyłącznie w drzwiach.

----------


## plusfoto

A co się stanie jak żona za dwa lata zadecyduje że łóżko w tym miejscu nie pasuje?

----------


## fotohobby

I w czym przezzkadzają rurki pod lóżkiem ?

----------


## fenix2

Cieki wodne i inne gusła.

----------


## szarlejak

> A co się stanie jak żona za dwa lata zadecyduje że łóżko w tym miejscu nie pasuje?


Mnie to nie dotyczy - układ w domu akurat nie pozwala na inne konfiguracje, więc w grę nie wchodzi przemeblowanie.
Pewnie gdyby była taka możliwość to można podzielić pokój na dwa obiegi i grzać tylko jednym.



> I w czym przezzkadzają rurki pod lóżkiem ?


Gdzieś był wątek na ten temat. Z resztą chodzi mi tu o wasze doświadczenia. Szczególnie jak wszyscy dookoła odradzają podłogowe w całym domu.  :bash:  ,głównie ze względu na łóżka i dzieci które bawią się na podłodze.



> Cieki wodne i inne gusła.


Zgadza się są i takie teorie.

----------


## fenix2

> ...,głównie ze względu na łóżka i dzieci które bawią się na podłodze.
> 
> Zgadza się są i takie teorie.


Dla dzieci to akurat OK bo ciepło im będzie i 'wilka' nie dostaną.
A to pod łóżkiem trzeba kasztany rozłożyć one eliminują szkodliwe promieniowanie cieków. (tak mówią szpece)

----------


## plusfoto

> Mnie to nie dotyczy - układ w domu akurat nie pozwala na inne konfiguracje, więc w grę nie wchodzi przemeblowanie.


Ja bym taki pewien nie był. Pomysłowość kobiet (oczywiście nie wszystkich) nie zna granic. :wink:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> A to pod łóżkiem trzeba kasztany rozłożyć one eliminują szkodliwe promieniowanie cieków. (tak mówią szpece)


Tu chodzi o ruch wody w ziemi. Ta w rurach podlogowki podobno nie szkodzi. Tak  mi gadal jeden co sie tym zajmuje  :big tongue:

----------


## fachman19

> Tu chodzi o ruch wody w ziemi. Ta w rurach podlogowki podobno nie szkodzi. Tak  mi gadal jeden co sie tym zajmuje


Wystarczy napluć na podłogę przez lewe ramie .

----------


## Jacekss

> Tu chodzi o ruch wody w ziemi. Ta w rurach podlogowki podobno nie szkodzi. Tak  mi gadal jeden co sie tym zajmuje


dokładnie... dobrze prawisz, w OP woda w rurkach płynie bez zawirowań większych

----------


## fachman19

> dokładnie... dobrze prawisz, w OP woda w rurkach płynie bez zawirowań większych


A jakież to wiry są w ziemi,Co za ciemnota .Do szkoły jakiejś to panowie chodzili .? :sick:

----------


## Jacekss

a co ty myślisz że w szkole ci wszystko powiedzą i nauczą ? jakiż to naiwny jesteś albo mocno wierzysz w ten system
poza tym gdzie to powiedziane zostało że już wszystko odkryte... i mamy wiedzę absolutną  :smile:

----------


## _olo_

Jak wygląda sprawa z odpowietrzaniem ogrzewania ściennego - gdy wyprowadzę część obiegu podłogi na ścianę (do suszenia ręczników zamiast suszarki) i wrócę nim do podłogi i dalej powrót do rozdzielacza to siłą rzeczy najwyższy pkt będzie w ścianie, nie będzie problemów z zapowietrzaniem ?

----------


## fenix2

> Jak wygląda sprawa z odpowietrzaniem ogrzewania ściennego - gdy wyprowadzę część obiegu podłogi na ścianę (do suszenia grzejników zamiast suszarki) i wrócę nim do podłogi i dalej powrót do rozdzielacza to siłą rzeczy najwyższy pkt będzie w ścianie, nie będzie problemów z zapowietrzaniem ?


Ale po co chcesz suszyć grzejniki?  :smile:

----------


## szarlejak

> A jakież to wiry są w ziemi,Co za ciemnota .Do szkoły jakiejś to panowie chodzili .?


Nie interesują mnie wasze teorie tylko jak macie to rozwiązanie u siebie. Wszyscy macie jeden obieg na całym pokoju?
Łóżko będzie zabudowane do dołu, bo ciągłe sprzątanie pod nim mnie już irytuje.

----------


## fotohobby

No wiesz, ktos ma sypialnie 11m2 i jeden obieg, inny 24m2 i trzy obiegi.
Rurki pod lózkiem nie przeszkadzają, fakt że pod zabudowanym lozkiem pokoju grzać nie bedą, ale biorac pod uwage ewentualną zmianę konfiguracji, to warto pokryc nimi całą podłogę.

----------


## emmer

to odpowiadam. podłogówka jest wszędzie. w sumie każde pomieszczenie to wychodzi jeden obieg. kuchnio/jadalnia to dwa obiegi ponieważ jest to duże pomieszczenie.. rurki nie były tylko położone w kuchni pod szafkami i w spiżarce (ponieważ tutaj akurat, już wiedziałem co i jak będzie no i w spiżarce zalecana niższa temp). pozostałe pomieszczenia - na całej powierzchni rurki. 

zasilanie grzejnika w łazience - w zalezności ile idzie w podłogę - aktualnie około 33-35 stopni. to raczej nie ma zadania grzać a raczej suszyć

drugi sezon za mną. wszyscy żyją i mają się dobrze (to nawiąznie do spamu :big grin: ).

----------


## szarlejak

Dziękuję pięknie o takie coś własnie mi chodziło. Raczej na pewno też na taki wariant się zdecyduję z suszarką w łazience. W sypialni raczej pozostanę przy wersja jak w kuchni, pod meblami i zabudowanym łóżkiem bez rurek. U dzieciaków pewnie po całości, bo meble łącznie z łóżkiem mogą być już różnie.

----------


## _olo_

> Ale po co chcesz suszyć grzejniki?


Heh, pomyłka, już poprawiona.
Ogólnie mam na myśli problemy z zapowietrzaniem/odpowietrzaniem ściennego wodnego - są jakieś problemy czy nie ma ?

----------


## greggy

Będę sam robić podłogówkę 100% zasilana z kotła kondensacyjnego, 2 pietra 12+14 obwodów w tym 2 drabinki łazienkowe, rozstaw podstawowy co 15cm, do 80 m z dobiegami, 1800mb pex 16x2 
OZC robiłem, obciążenie cieplne wyszło dużo niższe (prawie 45%) niż to wyliczone przez projektanta ok 14kW.

Mam pytanie odnośnie przepływów.
Z obliczeń robionych w audytorze CO (pod zapotrzebowanie 14kW) wychodzą przepływy rzędu od 0,011 do 0,015 kg/s (czyli coś ok 0,66 do 0,90 l/min).
Mam zakupione rozdzielacze KAN z zamontowanymi rotametrami Taconova TopMeter Return o skali pomiarowej 0,6-2,4l/min
Wychodzi na to, że dla niektórych obwodów wyliczeniowy przepływ będzie w dolnej (zerowej) granicy pomiarowej przepływomierza.
Być może realne przepływy będą wyższe o 20-30%, gdyż program wyrzuca błędy o niezdławionym nadmiarze ciśnienia, które spowoduje wzrost przepływu wody w pętlach.
Zmiana dT z 10 na 5 nie zmienia zauważalnie przepływów, ale zmienia niezdławione nadmiary ciśnienia, które mają wpływ na przepływy

Czy jest ktoś w stanie wyjaśnić w skrócie jak interpretować wyniki Audytora CO?

Mam jeszcze dylemat odnośnie zasilania rozdzielaczy (pion znajduje się 6m w poziomie od kotła). 
Oba rozdzielacze zasilane jednym obwodem
Mam takie opcje
1) rura miedz 28
2) rura pex 32
3) rura pp 32 lub 40

Z rurą PEX byłoby najmniej problemu (brak połączeń w posadce), ale kształtki mają spore przewężenia. 
Przy konieczności zakupu całego zwoju 50mb poprowadziłbym osobno zasilanie do każdego rozdzielacza, żeby wykorzystać nadmiar materiału.

Przy PP Faser lub Stabi pytanie czy brak warstwy antydyfuzyjnej ma większe znaczenie?

----------


## domelek

Na projekcie podłogówki mam 2 rozdzielacze 5 i 6 obwodów w układzie 'back to back' czy da się je umieścić w jednej skrzynce? Zamiana na 11 obowodowy nie wchodzi w grę gdyż jak projektant napisał będą za duże opory przepływów?

----------


## KAN-therm

greggy skoro sam już liczyłeś instalację, średnice możesz sprawdzić tu:

http://sankom.pl/online/sankom/kkt/kan/pl/opory/

Przy 14 kW, dT=10, Tz=35st. C dla mnie wychodzi że Push - PE-Xc i PE-RT 32x4,4 mm, PP Glass - 40x5,5 mm, można jeszcze skorzystać z Press (PE-RT/Al/PE-RT) - 32x3 mm (ta wychodzi nawet lepiej niż Push). 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## greggy

Dziękuję za link do kalkulatora.

Wczoraj jeszcze znalazłem ciekawy wątek na elektrodzie dotyczący zastosowania rur Miedzi, PP lub PEX.

Moje wnioski są takie:

Miedz:
- odpada ze względu na duży przepływ u mnie 0,6m/s co może powodować korozje erozyjną, musiałbym zrobić dwa obiegi co bardzo podraża instalację a i tak byłbym na granicy zalecanych do 0,3 m/s
- konieczność zakupu dodatkowego sprzętu; palnik, butla, pasta, topnik, przecinak
- łączenia pod posadzką trudno naprawić ze względu na sztywność rur, trudny dostęp
- problem z korozją miedź - metal
+ duża średnica wew przy małej zew

PP:
- duża rozszerzalność materiału
- łączenia pod posadzką
+ cena
+ względna łatwość montażu

PEX:
+ brak łączeń w posadzce, brak kolan, małe opory przepływu
+ antydyfuzyjność
+ zakup markowej rury fi32 w pełnej rolce 50m skłania do położenia dwóch osobnych obiegów, które można połączyć w jeden, a w razie konieczności rozdzielić i zasilać z dwóch pomp
- drogie złączki zaprasowywane wymagające praski
+ 2x tańsze złączki skręcane nie markowe, KAN jeszcze ma 32x4,4 x GZ1 PUSH ale pasująca tylko do własnych rur 32x4,4 które są 25% droższe od Purmo, Herz
+ naprawa ewentualnego uszkodzenia pod posadzką łatwiejsze niż przypadku miedzi.

----------


## karolek75

Nie pamietam czy to bylo na tym watku czy gdzies indziej: czy sa jakies przeciwskazania do mocowania trytkami pexa podlogowki do siatki zbrojacej wylewke, o oczku np 15cm ?

----------


## plusfoto

Żadne ale dobrze by było aby rurka nie miała kontaktu z drutami.

----------


## karolek75

> Żadne ale dobrze by było aby rurka nie miała kontaktu z drutami.


To komplikuje sprawe, bo chcialem rurke na siatke rzucic. Jak to sensownie dylatowac ?

----------


## piotrszym80

Osobiście w 2008 roku zrobiłem podłogówkę na siatce oczka 15x15 cm. Przypiąłem paskami, jak na razie wszystko gra. Podłogówki jest 18 m2 dwa pomieszczenia.

----------


## Ostap

Witam

Przymierzam się do zakupu rozdzielaczy i mam dylemat 
Czy jak na parterze potrzebuje 9 obwodów na podłogówkę (rozdzielacz umiejscowiony na klatce schodowej do piwnicy co by nie dawać go w kuchni obok lodówki) to nie lepiej zamówić 12 obwodowy. 
9 obwodów do podłogówki a 3 wykorzystać na grzejniki 2 do piwnicy i jeden do garażu zamiast metr obok wieszać w kotłowni odrębny na te trzy grzejniki. 
Oczywiście te 3 grzejniki będą zasilane niskotemperaturowo.
Rozumiem ze przepływ trzeba będzie zdławić na tych 3 grzejnikach.

----------


## emmer

Ciężko to przeczytać.

----------


## Ostap

To prościej.
Czy istnieją jakieś przeciwwskazania do połączenia 9 odwodów podłogowych i 3 grzejnikowych niskoteperaturowych w jednym rozdzielaczu?

----------


## Liwko

> To prościej.
> Czy istnieją jakieś przeciwwskazania do połączenia 9 odwodów podłogowych i 3 grzejnikowych niskoteperaturowych w jednym rozdzielaczu?


Żadnych.

----------


## Ostap

Ok, to teraz jeszcze pytanie o sterowanie. Łopatologicznie przedstawie jak teraz to rozumiem - poproszę o potwierdzenie lub sprostowanie.
Będzie bufor i podłogówka.
Wieszam sterownik na parterze. 
- od niego przewód na zewnątrz do czujnika temp., 
- kolejny do zaworu trójdrogowego na wyjściu z bufora by sterował temp. wody do zasilania podłogówki
- do czujnika wody zasilającej
- czy pod ten sterownik podpina się pompę podłogówki wtedy sterownik potrzebuje zasilania 230V

Zastanawiam się jaki jest sens wstawienia pompy pomiędzy kotłem na paliwo stałe a buforem. Przecież grawitacyjnie tez powinno działać. Czy chodzi o szybkość naładowania bufora. Przeczytałem ok. 50 pierwszych stron i tam Piczman pokazał kotłownię.

----------


## Liwko

Budujesz system niskotemperaturowy to po co ci wysokotemperaturowe źródło ogrzewania? Daj niskotęperaturowe to i bufor będzie zbędny.

----------


## Ostap

Oferta na pompę ciepła z DZ za 60 tysi po dofinansowaniu ok. 42 tysiące - sory ale to nie dla mnie.
Gazu nie mam w ulicy a przez sąsiednią działkę i ulicę ciągnąc to nie uśmiecha mi się tez.

----------


## Liwko

> Oferta na pompę ciepła z DZ za 60 tysi po dofinansowaniu ok. 42 tysiące - sory ale to nie dla mnie.


To jak duży masz ten dom, że tyle chcieli?
Kocioł+elementy kotłowni+komin+bufor+m2 kotłowni=na pewno więcej niż pompa ciepła. Może słabo szukałeś tych ofert?

----------


## Jacekss

to spróbuj z PC PW.. będzie taniej i może wystarczy ci taka.

----------


## samboman

Mam pytanie o ustawienie rotamerów podłogówki. Wczoraj miałem pierwsze uruchomienie podłogówki (budynek dosyć wyziębiony), temperatura zasilana 25 st.. Czy rotamery poszczególnych obwodów na rozdzielaczu podczas wygrzewania wylewki powinny być maksymalnie otwarte? Aktualnie mam ustawione 1l/min.

----------


## Jacekss

ustaw tak jak powinno być ustawione wg projektu.. jeśli taki posiadasz. i tak przepływy są zależne od wydajności pompki + oporów pętli OP + ustawienia rotametrów

----------


## samboman

Nie chodzi mi o ustawienia podczas eksploatacji podłogówki podczas eksploatacji (czyt. codziennego użytkowania). Jest to pierwsze uruchomienie i chcę wygrzać wylewki więc zastanawiam się czy przepływy powinny być większe niż te z projektu. Pompka jest większa niż być powinna (ster. elektronicznie).

----------


## bajcik

> Ok, to teraz jeszcze pytanie o sterowanie. Łopatologicznie przedstawie jak teraz to rozumiem - poproszę o potwierdzenie lub sprostowanie.
> Będzie bufor i podłogówka.
> Wieszam sterownik na parterze. 
> - od niego przewód na zewnątrz do czujnika temp., 
> - kolejny do zaworu trójdrogowego na wyjściu z bufora by sterował temp. wody do zasilania podłogówki
> - do czujnika wody zasilającej
> - czy pod ten sterownik podpina się pompę podłogówki wtedy sterownik potrzebuje zasilania 230V


To już zależy od sterownika. Przykładowo u mnie:
1. sterownik mierzy temperaturę zewnętrzną
2. na jej podstawie decyduje jaka powinna być temperatura wody zasilającej
3. mierzy rzeczywistą temperaturę na zasilaniu
4. jeśli odbiega za dużo, to kręci zaworem 3D w prawo lub w lewo. U mnie ten zawór jest na 230V.




> Zastanawiam się jaki jest sens wstawienia pompy pomiędzy kotłem na paliwo stałe a buforem. Przecież grawitacyjnie tez powinno działać. Czy chodzi o szybkość naładowania bufora. Przeczytałem ok. 50 pierwszych stron i tam Piczman pokazał kotłownię.


Jak kocioł wysoko lub rurki nie za grube to pompa może być potrzebna.
U mnie taka jest uruchamiana termo-stycznikiem na wyjściu kotła.

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

ja mam czysto fachowe pytanie , jakiej firmy kupić rury  PEX-AL-PEX aby uniknąć kłopotów w przyszłości oraz czy złączki skręcane czy prasowane , dom około 100 m sam parter nic więcej ,kocioł w piwnicy ,podłogówka to główne ogrzewanie a rezerwowe -dodatkowe w razie dużych mrozów kominek z nadmuchem

----------


## plusfoto

W którym miejscu chcesz te złączki dawać?

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

> W którym miejscu chcesz te złączki dawać?



pewnie to żle wyraziłem chodzi mi o początkowe i końcowe zakończenia czyli podłaczenie do rozdzielacza zasilania i powrotu

----------


## fenix2

> ja mam czysto fachowe pytanie , jakiej firmy kupić rury  PEX-AL-PEX aby uniknąć kłopotów w przyszłości oraz czy złączki skręcane czy prasowane , dom około 100 m sam parter nic więcej ,kocioł w piwnicy ,podłogówka to główne ogrzewanie a rezerwowe -dodatkowe w razie dużych mrozów kominek z nadmuchem


PEX daj sprawdzonych producentów. WAWIN, KAN, Herz itp.
Rozdzielacze mają zwykle komplet złączek skręcanych tzw. eurokonus'y. 
Jaki kocioł?

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

> PEX daj sprawdzonych producentów. WAWIN, KAN, Herz itp.
> Rozdzielacze mają zwykle komplet złączek skręcanych tzw. eurokonus'y. 
> Jaki kocioł?


to wezmę raczej wawin-a wraz z rozdzielaczami no i mieszalnikiem a teraz się narażę ale trudno ,piec -kocioł na paliwo stałe czyli węgiel

----------


## fenix2

> to wezmę raczej wawin-a wraz z rozdzielaczami no i mieszalnikiem a teraz się narażę ale trudno ,piec -kocioł na paliwo stałe czyli węgiel


Dla domku 100m to lipa. 
Jaki 'mieszalnik'? A może mieszacz masz na myśli?

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

> Dla domku 100m to lipa. 
> Jaki 'mieszalnik'? A może mieszacz masz na myśli?


tak miałem na myśli mieszacz , nowe określenia dla mnie to tak wychodzi ja te rzeczy muszę już kompletować bo od 1 czerwca będę posiadaczem tego domu i muszę zdążyć z remontami do zimy a sama wylewka schnie miesiąc potem jeszcze muszę kafelki położyć a mistrzu w piwnicy musi mi to jakoś poskręcać ten kocioł i popodłaczać  
a co miałeś na myśli że to lipa na 100m ? każde info dla mnie na wagę złota bo z kasą to tak jak 90% z nas ma pewne problemy coś mam ale nie na tyle aby ogarnąć wszystko na najwyższym poziomie więc trzeba coś pominąć w pierwszym etapie ale nie na tyle aby sobie zaszkodzić w drugim

 1 duży pokój z otwartą kuchnią 36 m 2 obwody
2 sypialnia       19,5 metra 1 obwód
3 sypialnia       14,6 metra 1 obwód 
4 łazienka         13,7 metra 1 obwód 
5 przedsionek 14    metra 1 obwód 
czyli razem 6 obwodów więc 600 metrów rurki pex-al-pex powinno wystarczyć ?

----------


## fenix2

> ]tak miałem na myśli mieszacz , nowe określenia dla mnie to tak wychodzi ja te rzeczy muszę już kompletować bo od 1 czerwca będę posiadaczem tego domu i muszę zdążyć z remontami do zimy a sama wylewka schnie miesiąc potem jeszcze muszę kafelki położyć a mistrzu w piwnicy musi mi to jakoś poskręcać ten kocioł i popodłaczać  
> a co miałeś na myśli że to lipa na 100m ? każde info dla mnie na wagę złota bo z kasą to tak jak 90% z nas ma pewne problemy coś mam ale nie na tyle aby ogarnąć wszystko na najwyższym poziomie więc trzeba coś pominąć w pierwszym etapie ale nie na tyle aby sobie zaszkodzić w drugim
> 
>  1 duży pokój z otwartą kuchnią 36 m 2 obwody
> 2 sypialnia       19,5 metra 1 obwód
> 3 sypialnia       14,6 metra 1 obwód 
> 4 łazienka         13,7 metra 1 obwód 
> 5 przedsionek 14    metra 1 obwód 
> czyli razem 6 obwodów więc 600 metrów rurki pex-al-pex powinno wystarczyć ?[/SIZE]


Nie napisałeś jakie ocieplenie tego domu i jakie okna, wentylacja. 
Ale zapotrzbowanie pewnie w granicach 5-6kW. Więc kocioł będzie się 'męczył'. Szukaj takiego o mocy max 10kW.
Wylewki mają schnąć miesiąc a po tym okresie należy zrobić wygrzewanie wylewek. Dopiero kleić ceramikę.
Czy starczy to zależy jak gęsto położysz rurki. 
Ja proponuje ci byś dał rozstaw co 15cm. Wyjdzie około 700m rury.
Duży pokój: 3 obwody po 80m;
Sypialnia: 2 obwody po 65m;
Raszta może być 1 obwód. 
Jak w łazience nie ma grzejnika to dać rozstaw co 10cm i 2 pętle, a jak jest to jedną co 15cm można obskoczyć.

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

w łazience dam co 10 cm tak myslałem też , co do kotła to ten mój majster gadał coś między 15-20 kw bo dom nie jest ocieplony na razie to w następnym roku dopiero bym robił . jest ściana na półtorej cegły 
dobrze że te rurki nie są takie drogie więc dokupienie 100 m to już pikuś 
mówisz że lepiej w tej dużej sypialni oraz dużym pokoju zrobić obwody po 80m , faktycznie chyba lepiej powinno się to sprawdzić wieksza kontrola i rozpływy powinny lepiej się rozkładać 
mój majster namawia mnie aby dodatkowo dać grzejniki tylko po co ?

----------


## _John

> w łazience dam co 10 cm tak myslałem też , co do kotła to ten mój majster gadał coś między 15-20 kw bo dom nie jest ocieplony na razie to w następnym roku dopiero bym robił . jest ściana na półtorej cegły


A kocioł kupujesz na 1 rok, czy na 20 lat?
Lepiej się teraz awaryjnie dogrzać elektrycznymi grzejnikami, niż później 20 lat używać przewymiarowany kocioł.

----------


## fenix2

> w łazience dam co 10 cm tak myslałem też , co do kotła to ten mój majster gadał coś między 15-20 kw bo dom nie jest ocieplony na razie to w następnym roku dopiero bym robił . jest ściana na półtorej cegły 
> dobrze że te rurki nie są takie drogie więc dokupienie 100 m to już pikuś 
> mówisz że lepiej w tej dużej sypialni oraz dużym pokoju zrobić obwody po 80m , faktycznie chyba lepiej powinno się to sprawdzić wieksza kontrola i rozpływy powinny lepiej się rozkładać 
> mój majster namawia mnie aby dodatkowo dać grzejniki tylko po co ?


Ten 10kW powinien starczyć nawet obecnie bo można wycisnąć z niego pewnie 12 do 15kW.
Max z dobiegami obwody 100m. Więc w dużym pokoju jak dasz 2 obwody to wyjdzie około 120mb jeden obwód. 
Nie zrób takiej głupoty jak zakup kotła 17-20kW! Bo będziesz sobie pluł w brodę kilka ładnych lat a instalatora przeklinał.

Dla domu nie ocieplonego zapotrzebowanie 100W/m2 * 100 = 10kW.

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

cenne uwagi panowie dzięki za nie . przeczytałem już milion postów i poradników i światli fachowcy zawsze gadają że kocioł nie może być przewymiarowany więc sugerowałem mojemu fachmanowi nieśmiało taki 10-14 KW a on że dom nie ocieplony i takie a ja mu że to podłogówka i nie mogę dać przecież 40 stopni bo mi kulasy napuchną a on a gdzie bojler

----------


## fenix2

> cenne uwagi panowie dzięki za nie . przeczytałem już milion postów i poradników i światli fachowcy zawsze gadają że kocioł nie może być przewymiarowany więc sugerowałem mojemu fachmanowi nieśmiało taki 10-14 KW a on że dom nie ocieplony i takie a ja mu że to podłogówka i nie mogę dać przecież 40 stopni bo mi kulasy napuchną a on a gdzie bojler


Aha i nie daj sobie wcisnąć rozdzielacza z pompą mieszającą!
Tylko osobno rozdzielacz OP a w kotłowni pompka i zawór 3D mieszający.

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

> Aha i nie daj sobie wcisnąć rozdzielacza z pompą mieszającą!
> Tylko osobno rozdzielacz OP a w kotłowni pompka i zawór 3D mieszający.


nie wiem czy mogę ale zapytam czy zrobiłbyś mi schemat tego ogrzewania podłogowego wraz z elementami potrzebnymi oczywiście za opłatą bo chyba lepiej wydać parę groszy niż całą zimę siedzieć w piwnicy i regulować coś tam a podłoga 50 stopni

----------


## szarlejak

> Aha i nie daj sobie wcisnąć rozdzielacza z pompą mieszającą!
> Tylko osobno rozdzielacz OP a w kotłowni pompka i zawór 3D mieszający.


Czy przy 3 poziomach w samej podłogówce (w sumie około 1200 m) plus 2 grzejniki w łazience na osobnym obwodzie, również zamiast kupować 3 rozdzielaczy z mieszaczem zainwestować w jedną pompę i zawór 3d. Zdecydowanie na plus są koszty.
Wcześniej tak myślałam, ale co fachowiec to inna teoria. I jaki sterownik wybrać, polecicie coś EUROSTER, TECH, czy coś innego.
Czy da się pogodzić pogodówkę z termostatami pokojowymi ? Mam już niezły mętlik w głowie.
Piec na ekogroszek!

----------


## emmer

Wysterujesz przepływami. Ja mam elektronike ijestem zadowolony. Ale bez tego tez by bylo ok. A sporo kasy zostanie.

----------


## szarlejak

> Wysterujesz przepływami. Ja mam elektronike ijestem zadowolony. Ale bez tego tez by bylo ok. A sporo kasy zostanie.


Tak myslę, ale trochę potrzeba czasu na zabawę z przepływami. A jaką elektronikę masz jeśli można wiedzieć?
Przynajmniej pogodówka by się przydała z automatu, A na resztę( regulatory pokojowe itd.) to tylko peszle puste zostawię, myśląc o przyszłości.
chyba że ktoś inny pochwali się rozwiązaniem u siebie w domu.

----------


## emmer

Tzn ja mam kocioł kondensacyjny gazowy. Sterownik car2 dedykowany do immergasa. Pogodówka też od nich. W pokojach są sterowniki sterujące siłownikami na rozdzielaczu. Reszta obwodów czyli łazienki, hol, wiatrołap i kuchnia są regulowane tylko ręcznie na rozdzielaczu żeby zapobiegać sytuacji że wszystkie obwody zamkną się w przypadku osiągnięcia zadanej temperatury i w efekcie wyłączenia kotła.

----------


## szarlejak

> Tzn ja mam kocioł kondensacyjny gazowy. Sterownik car2 dedykowany do immergasa. Pogodówka też od nich. W pokojach są sterowniki sterujące siłownikami na rozdzielaczu. Reszta obwodów czyli łazienki, hol, wiatrołap i kuchnia są regulowane tylko ręcznie na rozdzielaczu żeby zapobiegać sytuacji że wszystkie obwody zamkną się w przypadku osiągnięcia zadanej temperatury i w efekcie wyłączenia kotła.


Ja piec będę miał produkcji własnej od teścia, więc sterownik wybiorę pewnie z tej samej firmy co sterowanie. O zastosowaniu siłowników myślałem głównie w sypialni, albo w piwnicy np w pralni by łatwo było manewrować temperatura. Jednak mimo wszystko prościej jest sterować przepływami, bo siłownik to tylko zamknąć i otworzyć potrafi. Może ktoś jeszcze poleci jakiś system do sterowania łącznie z sterownikiem do ekogroszku warty zainteresowania, najlpiej jako użytkownik takiego. Najlepiej byłoby mieć podgląd na monitorze temperatury w większości pomieszczeń, to wtedy wiadomo gdzie przykręcić. 

Dodatkowe pytanie o okablowanie, czy wystarczy puscic peszel pod posadzce od termostatu do rozdzielacza, czy np warto puscic tez kawalek w posadzke zeby mierzyc temperature, czy to juz zbedny bajer, oczywisice myslalc o przyszlosci.

----------


## szarlejak

> Tzn ja mam kocioł kondensacyjny gazowy. Sterownik car2 dedykowany do immergasa. Pogodówka też od nich. W pokojach są sterowniki sterujące siłownikami na rozdzielaczu. Reszta obwodów czyli łazienki, hol, wiatrołap i kuchnia są regulowane tylko ręcznie na rozdzielaczu żeby zapobiegać sytuacji że wszystkie obwody zamkną się w przypadku osiągnięcia zadanej temperatury i w efekcie wyłączenia kotła.


Regulatory pokojowe masz jakiej firmy, tej samej co rozdzielacze? Masz jakiś główny panel do podglądu ich wszystkich, czy każdym sterujesz osobno?
Dzięki

Tyle tych firm, że w ciemno nie wiadomo co wybrać.

----------


## emmer

pl.kan-therm.com/system_kan_therm/automatyka_sterujaca_kan_therm/automatyka_smart_wprowadzenie.html

Takie cosik tylko że w wersji przewodowej i trochę inny wyświetlacz (starszy model). Każdy sterownik, czyli obieg/pokój sterujesz osobno.

----------


## hektor80

Jestem po lekturze całego wątku i nie zauważyłem żeby ktoś poruszył temat toksyczności paneli na ogrzewaniu podłogowym. Panele podłogowe same w sobie zawierają aldehydy, jedne mniej inne więcej. W wyniku podgrzewania paneli wzrasta poziom emisji tych toksyn. Niestety w naszej prasie próżno szukać informacji na ten temat. Znalazłem kilka informacji potwierdzających te informację. np. tu.: link

Gdyby nie te obawy, na 100% zainstalował bym ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym domu ale poddaszu będą panele i stąd moje obawy.
Wiem że zaraz pojawią się głosy że wszędzie toksyny występują ale weźcie pod uwagę to że w tych domach będziemy mieszkać do końca życia a boję się sytuacji jak z eternitem który dopiero po latach okazał się szkodliwy. Zauważyłem że pojawiły się panele na bazie nowego materiału CSF które podobno są wolne od PCV i plastyfikatorów.

Proszę Was o opinie na ten temat. Bardzo mi na tym zależy.

----------


## Jacekss

wiesz to problem generalnie całego domu, co z farbami, meblami, wszelkimi plastikami.. wszystko wkoło jest nasączone jakimiś chemikaliami.
co do paneli .. to dotyczy tylko tych sztucznych paneli podłogowych ala drewno ? czy również parkietów / klepek / desek ?
jeśli tylko paneli to jedyna rada.. zmienić to na parkiety

----------


## asolt

> wiesz to problem generalnie całego domu, co z farbami, meblami, wszelkimi plastikami.. wszystko wkoło jest nasączone jakimiś chemikaliami.
> co do paneli .. to dotyczy tylko tych sztucznych paneli podłogowych ala drewno ? czy również parkietów / klepek / desek ?
> jeśli tylko paneli to jedyna rada.. zmienić to na parkiety


Pod warunkiem ze parkiety nie są lakierowane, lakiery tez wytwarzaja toksyny. A najlepiej miec wm która na bieżąco to usunie.

----------


## hektor80

Parkiety klei się klejami które zawierają aldehydy wiec tu również jest problem. Wiem że tyczy się to całego domu, ale może warto po kolei eliminować szkodliwe substancje.

----------


## Jacekss

no chyba w dzisiejszych czasach najważniejsze to skuteczna wentylacja

----------


## rwojtek

> Parkiety klei się klejami które zawierają aldehydy wiec tu również jest problem. Wiem że tyczy się to całego domu, ale może warto po kolei eliminować szkodliwe substancje.


Ubranie, które nosisz także zawiera szkodliwą chemię.

----------


## hektor80

> Ubranie, które nosisz także zawiera szkodliwą chemię.


Czy tym można wszystko usprawiedliwiać ??

----------


## rwojtek

> Czy tym można wszystko usprawiedliwiać ??


Można.
Inaczej okazałoby się, że życie jest śmiertelną chorobą na którą każdy z Nas kiedyś zapadnie.

----------


## szarlejak

> pl.kan-therm.com/system_kan_therm/automatyka_sterujaca_kan_therm/automatyka_smart_wprowadzenie.html
> 
> Takie cosik tylko że w wersji przewodowej i trochę inny wyświetlacz (starszy model). Każdy sterownik, czyli obieg/pokój sterujesz osobno.


Właśnie czegoś takiego szukam - termostaty pokojowe podłączone do listwy a ta do Lan-u albo jakiegoś głównego panelu sterującego. Widzę, że Kan ma takie rozwiązanie, jednak wyłącznie bezprzewodowo. Przewodowo mają tech sterowniki i do tego mógłbym mieć cały osprzęt tej firmy łącznie z sterownikiem do pieca, choć ceny nie najniższe. Innej firmy gdzie miałbym podgląd i możliwość sterowanie termostatami centralnie nie znalazłem, chyba że coś pominąłem.

Ogólnie to potrzebuję sterownika do pieca i zaworu 3d do tego listwa plus termostaty pokojowe. Oczywiście najlepiej gdyby też były centralnie zarządzane żeby po pokojach nie latać i piętrach no ale w ostateczności bez tego się obejdzie. Sterowanie najlepiej przewodowe, ktoś coś poleci?

----------


## kurczak81

Panowie mam takie pytanie co do ogrzewania podłogowego.

Ciągle zastanawiamy się czy robić na całości czy nie, ja jestem za całością, a mąż boi się o swoją alergię. To tak w ramach wstępu, może Wam uda się przekonać mojego męża na podłogówkę w całym domu  :smile: 

Pytanie dotyczy układania rurek pod meblami. Wiem, że tam gdzie będą meble w kuchni nie układa się rurek, co z np.: garderobą, szafą do zabudowy w korytarzu i np.: szafą w sypialni. Z tego co się orientuję to przy takich zabudowach wwierca się elementy w podłogę. Czy z góry ustalić już co będzie gdzie stało i np.: w pokoju ominąć to miejsce układając rury? Pod szafami w garderobie po prostu nie wrzucać podłogówki?
Jeszcze jedno pytanko, jeśli w łazience będą podwieszane bidet i WC to pod nimi można spokojnie ułożyć rurki?

Z góry dzięki za odpowiedź

p.s. ciągle czytam ten długi wątek o "podłogówce samemu", więc jeszcze mało wiem  :big tongue:

----------


## BrodowskiG

zagroź zmianą męża ;p  meble raz sa w w jednym miejscu a raz w drugim,więc bym się nie bawił w jakies omijanie ewentualnie możesz trochę zagęścić rurki żeby oddawana moc nie spadła, tam gdzie będziesz się wwiercała można na wszelki wypadek ominąć, stałe zabudowy są na dłużej. skoro kibel jest nad to w czym przeszkadza. To nie apteka.
PS grzejnik ma wyższą temp. więc ruch powietrza jest większy.

----------


## kurczak81

Czyli tam gdzie na stałe będę mieć meble i nie chodzi mi tu tylko o kuchnię, ale o garderobę, szafę przesuwną (mam na to odpowiednią wnękę przygotowaną w korytarzu) i np.: szafę w sypialni (tu będzie stały rozkład i się nie zmieni) ominąć te powierzchnie i będzie git.

Co do całości podłogówki powiedziałam Ukochanemu, że możemy w razie "W" doprowadzić rurki na ścianę na grzejniki i zaślepić. Jak będzie coś nie tak, to wyłączymy podłogówkę i przykręcimy sobie grzejnik.

----------


## Liwko

> Panowie mam takie pytanie co do ogrzewania podłogowego.
> 
> Ciągle zastanawiamy się czy robić na całości czy nie, ja jestem za całością, a mąż boi się o swoją alergię. To tak w ramach wstępu, może Wam uda się przekonać mojego męża na podłogówkę w całym domu 
> 
> Pytanie dotyczy układania rurek pod meblami. Wiem, że tam gdzie będą meble w kuchni nie układa się rurek, co z np.: garderobą, szafą do zabudowy w korytarzu i np.: szafą w sypialni. Z tego co się orientuję to przy takich zabudowach wwierca się elementy w podłogę. Czy z góry ustalić już co będzie gdzie stało i np.: w pokoju ominąć to miejsce układając rury? Pod szafami w garderobie po prostu nie wrzucać podłogówki?
> Jeszcze jedno pytanko, jeśli w łazience będą podwieszane bidet i WC to pod nimi można spokojnie ułożyć rurki?
> 
> Z góry dzięki za odpowiedź
> 
> p.s. ciągle czytam ten długi wątek o "podłogówce samemu", więc jeszcze mało wiem


Mąż boi się unoszącego kurzu? Powiedz mu, że podłoga podczas dużych mrozów będzie miała 25-26 stopni (warunek ocieplony dom). Teraz niech położy trochę kurzu na swojej dłoni, która ma 37 stopni i sprawdzi czy się unosi. A teraz niech położy ten kurz na grzejniku, który ma 60-70 stopni. To powinno mu dać do myślenia.

Ja robiłem rurki wszedzie, nawet pod lodówką i wanną. Wodna podłogówka ma to do siebie, że ciepło odda w "łatwiejszym" miejscu, omijając miejsca izolowane. 
Owszem z wierceniem trzeba uważać i lepiej tam gdzie wiadomo że będzie wiercone zostawić wolne miejsce a nieco zagęścić rurki gdzie indziej.

----------


## PeZet

*Kurczaku81*, 
*Liwko* pięknie opisał dokłądnie to co sam chciałem Tobie przekazać, nic dodać. Nie kładź rurek tam, gdzie wiesz, że mogą zostać przewiercone. W innych miejscach nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie.

"Wodna podłogówka ma to do siebie, że ciepło odda w "łatwiejszym" miejscu, omijając miejsca izolowane. "
Na tym polega CUD podłogówki. Jeśli masz kominek i właśnie w nim palisz, to podłogówka w jego okolicy niejako wstrzyma oddawanie ciepła. Podobnie będzie w obszarze mocno nasłonecznionym i słońcem nagrzanym. Dlaczego? Bo ciepłe idzie zawsze z ośrodka cieplejszego do chłodniejszego.  :smile:  
Pod jakimś meblem temperatura mebla i podłogi wyrówna się i szlus, więcej ciepła nie pójdzie. Jednak warto mieć tu na uwadze, że szafa stanie się izolatorem, a ciepłe zacznie pchać się delikatnie w inną stronę, na przykład przez izolację ku gruntowi. Stąd wzmianka *Liwka*, by zabierając rurki z jednego miejsca dać to co zabrane gdzieś obok.

Alergia.
Jeden hydraulik gadał mi kiedyś, że jak zrobię podłogówkę to w tym kurzu co się wzbija nic nie będę widział.  Kaloryfer to jest dopiero wiatrak dla kurzu.
Ja mam podłogówkę wszędzie i uważam że podłogówka to cud! Nie ma kaloryferów, a jest ciepło! Podłoga chłodna, a w chacie ciepło. Chłodna, ale zimą wyraźnie daje odczucie że to chłodne jest przyjemne i inne niż normalnie zimna podłoga. Duża radość ta podłogówka. Wszędzie, na poddaszu też.

Sanitariaty.
Rurki pod sanitariatami - chodzi o kołki, o ewentualne ryzyko kołkowania w przyszłości.
I nie słuchaj bzdur o wysychających syfonach.

----------


## kurczak81

* PeZet* dzięki za kolejne wyjaśnienia, a tak ogólnie jestem w trakcie czytania Twojego dziennika  :smile:  Fajnie się czyta.

Z tego co piszesz to nie odsuwać się ogrzewaniem podłogowym pod prysznicem od syfonu, myślałam, żeby te 20 cm się odsunąć, ale z tego co czytam, to jak ktoś codziennie bierze prysznic, to nie ma szans, aby syfon wysechł.

Będę jakoś męża namawiać na podłogówkę na całości, w ostateczności doprowadzi i zaślepi się dodatkowo rurki od grzejników.

----------


## asolt

> .... w ostateczności doprowadzi i zaślepi się dodatkowo rurki od grzejników.


Któz zabroni bogatemu.

----------


## PeZet

*Kurczak81*, te 20 cm to się jako żywo odsuń od syfonu. Przy ścianach też nie układa się podłogówki na styk tylko robi odstęp przynajmniej 10cm.

Rurki od grzejników.
Wiesz co, Twoje obawy biegną bardzo powszechnym tropem, więc pomysł z rurkami wcale mnie nie dziwi. Ciekaw jedynie jestem, czy dojrzejesz do tego, że to jest bez sensu, czy pozostaniesz w grupie tych, co zrobili rurki pod grzejniki i nigdy ich nie wykorzystali. 

Czytasz mój dziennik. To miło. Czytaj, czytaj. W dzienniku będzie i o lęku przed podłogówką (moim, kiedyś, he he)

----------


## kurczak81

> Któz zabroni bogatemu.


Oj... Jak mi później ma narzekać i marudzić, że to moja wina, to chyba to będzie najlepsze rozwiązanie  :sad: 

*PeZet* tak wiem, że są strefy brzegowe i tam gęściej, że ogólnie 10 cm się odsuwa od ścian. Tak, czytałam, że wiele osób zrobiło dodatkowo rurki do grzejników i nigdy ich nie użyło.

----------


## asolt

> Oj... Jak mi później ma narzekać i marudzić, że to moja wina, to chyba to będzie najlepsze rozwiązanie


Nie prosciej jest wykonac podłogówke tak, aby nie było potrzeby dodatkowych zabezbieczeń, po co wieksze rozdzielacze, szafki, rurki, podejscia?

----------


## kurczak81

> Nie prosciej jest wykonac podłogówke tak, aby nie było potrzeby dodatkowych zabezbieczeń, po co wieksze rozdzielacze, szafki, rurki, podejscia?


*asolt* wiem o tym, mojego męża do czegoś przekonać jest bardzo ciężko. On mega się boi o swoją alergię. Czytał za i przeciw podłogówce i się zastanawia zdrowotnie, że tak powiem.

A ogólnie pewnie w niedalekim, albo i dalekim czasie i do Ciebie się zgłoszę o wyliczenie OZC itp. i zaprojektowaniem podłogówki, jeśli namówię męża  :big tongue:

----------


## asolt

> *asolt* wiem o tym, mojego męża do czegoś przekonać jest bardzo ciężko. On mega się boi o swoją alergię. Czytał za i przeciw podłogówce i się zastanawia zdrowotnie, że tak powiem.
> 
> P


Jezeli chodzi o alergię to miałem podobny przypadek u mojego klienta. Mieszkał w bloku i dzieci ciągle chorowały na pewną odmianę alergii, mnóstwo lekarstw, niestety nie pomagały. Oczywiscie w mieszkaniu w bloku ogrzewanie konwekcyjne i brak wm. Po przeprowadzce do nowego domu z 100% podłogówki i wm, dolegliwosci minęly jak reką odjął. Poniewaz nie jestem lekarzem nie jestem w stanie stwierdzić co miało wiekszy wpływ czy podłogówka czy wm, moze jedno i drugie.
Naprawdę nie trzeba wierzyc "urbans legend", gdyz one powstawały kilkanascie lat temu, wtedy izolacja była słabsza, była wyzsza temp. zasilania (niektórym szkodziła zbyt ciepła podłoga - to akurat fakt). Te lata mineły, straty zmalały, zmniejszyła sie temp zasilania podłogówki, strefy brzegowe to tez przezytek (za wyjątkiem szczegolnie duzych przeszklen). Mysle ze Twój mąz jest zbyt przewrazliwiony, moze niech zapyta tych którzy mają i podłogówkę i wm, bezposrednia rozmowa da wiecej niz zapewnienia na forum.

----------


## kurczak81

O i tu masz rację. Najlepiej, żeby zobaczył co jak działa, jak się sprawdza, porozmawiał, obejrzał  :smile: 
Jak coś będę kontaktować się z Panem na PW.

----------


## mirekaudi

> Wodna podłogówka ma to do siebie, że ciepło odda w "łatwiejszym" miejscu, omijając miejsca izolowane.


BZDURA no może w twoim magicznym DOMU Z KOMINEM, wodna podłogówka omija miejsca izolowane. Nie mieszaj ludziom w głowach i idź dołóż do kominka bo ci zgaśnie.

----------


## Liwko

> BZDURA no może w twoim magicznym DOMU Z KOMINEM, wodna podłogówka omija miejsca izolowane. Nie mieszaj ludziom w głowach i idź dołóż do kominka bo ci zgaśnie.


Sam jesteś bzdura Mirku z Audi  :smile: 

Wiesz co to jest mostek ciepła?

----------


## _John

> BZDURA no może w twoim magicznym DOMU Z KOMINEM, wodna podłogówka omija miejsca izolowane. Nie mieszaj ludziom w głowach i idź dołóż do kominka bo ci zgaśnie.


Rozumiem, że Ty domu nie izolowałeś, bo przecież strumień ciepła się nie zmieni?

----------


## plusfoto

> BZDURA no może w twoim magicznym DOMU Z KOMINEM, wodna podłogówka omija miejsca izolowane. Nie mieszaj ludziom w głowach i idź dołóż do kominka bo ci zgaśnie.


Jeśli mi pokażesz coś co ma 28 stopni i oddaje ciepło do czegoś co ma 28,5 stopnia to się z tobą nawet zgodzę :big lol:

----------


## mirekaudi

> Sam jesteś bzdura Mirku z Audi 
> 
> Wiesz co to jest mostek ciepła?


Liwku z domu w którym jest KOMIN odpowiem ci, że wiem. Może dołóż do kominka i zdejmij beret to powstanie mostek intelektualny i coś dotrze do twojej głowy. Ogrzewanie jak sama nazwa wskazuje podnosi temperature stykających się z nim przedmiotów i to niezależnie czy są izolowane czy nie. Dzieje się to w mniejszym lub większym stopniu, ale tak jest. Jeśli tak nie jest to nie mamy do czynienia z ogrzewaniem lub jest ono wyłączone.

----------


## Liwko

> Liwku z domu w którym jest KOMIN odpowiem ci, że wiem. Może dołóż do kominka i zdejmij beret to powstanie mostek intelektualny i coś dotrze do twojej głowy. Ogrzewanie jak sama nazwa wskazuje podnosi temperature stykających się z nim przedmiotów i to niezależnie czy są izolowane czy nie. Dzieje się to w mniejszym lub większym stopniu, ale tak jest. Jeśli tak nie jest to nie mamy do czynienia z ogrzewaniem lub jest ono wyłączone.


Buahaha  :big lol: 

Co ty bierzesz kolego?  :big grin: 

Czyli tak naprawdę to nie ma sensu dawać izolacji pod podłogówką bo i tak się ciepło przedostanie? Buahaha  :big lol:

----------


## mirekaudi

> Buahaha 
> 
> Co ty bierzesz kolego? 
> 
> Czyli tak naprawdę to nie ma sensu dawać izolacji pod podłogówką bo i tak się ciepło przedostanie? Buahaha



czytaj ze zrozumieniem. Warto dawać izolacje, bo dzięki niej ciepła mniej ucieka. Nawiązałem do twojej wypowiedzi jak to niby i tu pozwole sobie zacytować:

"Ja robiłem rurki wszedzie, nawet pod lodówką i wanną. Wodna podłogówka ma to do siebie, że ciepło odda w "łatwiejszym" miejscu, omijając miejsca izolowane"

ciepło omija miejsca izolowane. Wydaje mi się, że cie ominęła zdolność logicznego myślenia, ale za to ogrzewasz lodówke i wanne. Wanne to bym jeszcze zrozumiał, ale lodówke? Lecz czego można oczekiwać po człowieku oczadziałym po kilkunastu latach PALENIA

----------


## Liwko

Kontroluj słowa ok?

Teraz uważaj. Przetnij lodówkę na pół, co zobaczysz??? Włącz myślenie Mirku, to na prawdę nie boli.

----------


## Arturo72

> Ogrzewanie jak sama nazwa wskazuje podnosi temperature stykających się z nim przedmiotów i to niezależnie czy są izolowane czy nie. Dzieje się to w mniejszym lub większym stopniu, ale tak jest. Jeśli tak nie jest to nie mamy do czynienia z ogrzewaniem lub jest ono wyłączone.


Przyjmij do wiadomosci prawdę,ale nie taką prawdę jaką mają uzytkownicy ekosyfu ale taką realną,powiązaną z fizyką:



> "Wodna podłogówka ma to do siebie, że ciepło odda w "łatwiejszym" miejscu, omijając miejsca izolowane. "
> *Na tym polega CUD podłogówki.* Jeśli masz kominek i właśnie w nim palisz,* to podłogówka w jego okolicy niejako wstrzyma oddawanie ciepła.* Podobnie będzie w obszarze mocno nasłonecznionym i słońcem nagrzanym. Dlaczego?* Bo ciepłe idzie zawsze z ośrodka cieplejszego do chłodniejszego.*  
> Pod jakimś meblem temperatura mebla i podłogi wyrówna się i szlus, więcej ciepła nie pójdzie. Jednak warto mieć tu na uwadze, że szafa stanie się izolatorem, a ciepłe zacznie pchać się delikatnie w inną stronę, na przykład przez izolację ku gruntowi.





> Je
> Naprawdę nie trzeba wierzyc "urbans legend", gdyz one powstawały kilkanascie lat temu, wtedy izolacja była słabsza, *była wyzsza temp. zasilania* (niektórym szkodziła zbyt ciepła podłoga - to akurat fakt). *Te lata mineły*, straty zmalały, *zmniejszyła sie temp zasilania podłogówki,*.

----------


## mirekaudi

> Kontroluj słowa ok?
> 
> Teraz uważaj. Przetnij lodówkę na pół, co zobaczysz??? Włącz myślenie Mirku, to na prawdę nie boli.


proszę cie Liwku z domu co ma czarny osmolony komin odpowiedz mi
- czy więcej zużyjemy energii na ogrzanie pomieszczenia zwanego kuchnią gdzie stoi lodówka jeżeli rurki od podłogówki poprowadzimy pod lodówką i innymi meblami
- czy czy wówczas gdy ominiemy te miejsca
Jeśli nasunie Ci się odpowiedź, że tyle samo to włącz myślenie i zrób obliczenia. Jak już bujniesz łepetyne to odpowiedz forumowiczom po co  ponosić koszty na te rurki + robocizna skoro nic to nie daje.

----------


## Liwko

> - czy więcej zużyjemy energii na ogrzanie pomieszczenia zwanego kuchnią gdzie stoi lodówka jeżeli rurki od podłogówki poprowadzimy pod lodówką i innymi meblami
> - czy czy wówczas gdy ominiemy te miejsca
> Jeśli nasunie Ci się odpowiedź, że tyle samo to włącz myślenie i zrób obliczenia. Jak już bujniesz łepetyne to odpowiedz forumowiczom po co  ponosić koszty na te rurki + robocizna skoro nic to nie daje.


Mirku z audi, jeżeli będzie to 2-3% powierzchni domu to ile procent, tfu, promili energii zużyjemy więcej skoro pod spodem gruba izolacja? Natomiast jeżeli by to było 100% powierzchni, to jak najbardziej, ale właśnie dlatego pisałem tobie o mostkach ciepła. Jeżeli ciepło będzie miało łatwiejszą drogę, to się nią wydostanie (otwarty termos), jeżeli mu ją zamkniesz (zamknięty) to proces będzie trwał dłużej. 
Nikogo nie zmuszam do dawania rurek pod lodówką, samemu dałem je trochę przez przypadek (lodówka miała stać gdzie indziej), ale absolutnie nie zauważyłem problemów z tym związanych. A to że lodówka potrafi zmienić swoje miejsce w ostatecznym rozrachunku tak jak inne meble, jestem dobitnym przykładem (zresztą nie tylko ja). I pamiętaj, to ciepło, jeżeli masz odpowiednią izolację, tak czy siak trafi do domu, bo niby gdzie ma trafić? Powtórzę jeszcze raz, ciepło zawsze wybierze "łatwiejszą" drogę bo takie są prawa fizyki i tego Mirku z audi nie zmienisz  :bye:

----------


## mirekaudi

> Mirku z audi, jeżeli będzie to 2-3% powierzchni domu to ile procent, tfu, promili energii zużyjemy więcej skoro pod spodem gruba izolacja? Natomiast jeżeli by to było 100% powierzchni, to jak najbardziej, ale właśnie dlatego pisałem tobie o mostkach ciepła. Jeżeli ciepło będzie miało łatwiejszą drogę, to się nią wydostanie (otwarty termos), jeżeli mu ją zamkniesz (zamknięty) to proces będzie trwał dłużej. 
> Nikogo nie zmuszam do dawania rurek pod lodówką, samemu dałem je trochę przez przypadek (lodówka miała stać gdzie indziej), ale absolutnie nie zauważyłem problemów z tym związanych. A to że lodówka potrafi zmienić swoje miejsce w ostatecznym rozrachunku tak jak inne meble, jestem dobitnym przykładem (zresztą nie tylko ja). I pamiętaj, to ciepło, jeżeli masz odpowiednią izolację, tak czy siak trafi do domu, bo niby gdzie ma trafić? Powtórzę jeszcze raz, ciepło zawsze wybierze "łatwiejszą" drogę bo takie są prawa fizyki i tego Mirku z audi nie zmienisz


ależ oczywiście Liwku z domu w którym dymi komin nie mam zamiaru zmieniać praw fizyki. 
Prosiłem cie byś policzył jak się ma zużycie energii gdy damy rurki pod lodówką lub gdy ich tam nie damy-byłoby to pomocne inwestorom. 
Nie zrobiłeś tego, to może wykonaj obliczenia jak będzie rozchodziło się ciepło z rurek wodnej podłogówki pod lodówką gdy temperatury wyrównają się, gdzie ciepło będzie miało "łatwiejszą" drogę.

----------


## Liwko

> ależ oczywiście Liwku z domu w którym dymi komin nie mam zamiaru zmieniać praw fizyki. 
> Prosiłem cie byś policzył jak się ma zużycie energii gdy damy rurki pod lodówką lub gdy ich tam nie damy-byłoby to pomocne inwestorom. 
> Nie zrobiłeś tego, to może wykonaj obliczenia jak będzie rozchodziło się ciepło z rurek wodnej podłogówki pod lodówką gdy temperatury wyrównają się, gdzie ciepło będzie miało "łatwiejszą" drogę.


Zleć to asoltowi, on na pewno pomoże, jest w końcu audytorem i zrobi to chyba dobrze. Mi tylko wystarczy znajomość podstawowych praw fizyki żeby nie rozmieniać się na drobne. 
W domu izolowanym i temperaturze podłogi w mroźne dni około 25-26 stopni, będą to kwestie wręcz pomijalne, ale co o tym może wiedzieć osoba, która dla śmierdziucha wybudowała osobny dom. Za darmo oczywiście.

Zrób na koniec mały eksperyment Mirku z audi. Postaw na kuchence dwa garnki z identyczną ilością wody i je podgrzewaj. Na jednym połóż drewnianą łyżkę. Obserwuj z którego garnka woda szybciej wyparuje. Jestem ciekaw twoich wniosków.

----------


## Liwko

I czego ty dalej nie rozumiesz Mirek do jasnej ciasnej, że ciepło zawsze wybierze drogę gdzie nie ma izolacji? Na prawdę tego nie rozumiesz?

----------


## asolt

> ... na pewno pomorze....


na pewno pomoże słownik ortograficzny, 
Wracając do meritum, nie jestem zwolennikiem zostawiania powierzchni wolnej od podłogówki ze wzgledu na zabudowę (stałą i ruchomą)
Oczywiscie ze zabudowa jest w jakims stopniu izolatorem ale nawet stała zabudowa przy róznicy temp. oddaje ciepło, zyski materiałowe ze zmniejszonej powierzchni podłogówki są iluzoryczne, gdyz w wielu przypadkach trzeba zmniejszyc rozstaw a tym samym ilosc materiału jest praktycznie taka sama.

----------


## Liwko

> na pewno pomoże słownik ortograficzny,


Ups...




> Wracając do meritum, nie jestem zwolennikiem zostawiania powierzchni wolnej od podłogówki ze wzgledu na zabudowę (stałą i ruchomą)
> Oczywiscie ze zabudowa jest w jakims stopniu izolatorem ale nawet stała zabudowa przy róznicy temp. oddaje ciepło, zyski materiałowe ze zmniejszonej powierzchni podłogówki są iluzoryczne, gdyz w wielu przypadkach trzeba zmniejszyc rozstaw a tym samym ilosc materiału jest praktycznie taka sama.


I co ty na to Mirku z audi?

----------


## fotohobby

> proszę cie Liwku z domu co ma czarny osmolony komin odpowiedz mi
> - czy więcej zużyjemy energii na ogrzanie pomieszczenia zwanego kuchnią gdzie stoi lodówka jeżeli rurki od podłogówki poprowadzimy pod lodówką i innymi meblami
> - czy czy wówczas gdy ominiemy te miejsca
> Jeśli nasunie Ci się odpowiedź, że tyle samo to włącz myślenie i zrób obliczenia. Jak już bujniesz łepetyne to odpowiedz forumowiczom po co  ponosić koszty na te rurki + robocizna skoro nic to nie daje.


A to niby rury pod lodówką w kuchni zwiększają zapotrzebowanie na energię tego pomieszczenia ??

----------


## Liwko

> A to niby rury pod lodówką w kuchni zwiększają zapotrzebowanie na energię tego pomieszczenia ??


Daj spokój, nie warto. Koń jaki jest każdy widzi.

----------


## wuju

Witam szanowne grono. 
Buduję sobie taki domek w bergamotkach - jednorodzinny dwulokalowy razem z sąsiadem zza ściany . (przynajmniej jedna  ściana jest ciągle ciepła)  :smile:  - moja prawa strona.

Mam parę pytań dotyczących podłogówki. 
Mam oto takie pomieszczenia:
1. Wiatrołap 7m2    
4. Kuchnia 12m2
5. Salon 46 m2
6. kotłownia 9,00 m2
8. Łazienka 4 m2
10. Garaż 18,6m2

*Ocieplenie* :
elewacja styropian grafitowy 18cm 0,31
Podłoga - styropian 20cm 0,36
poddasze mieszkalne wełna 20cm na skosach 0.36
Fundament ocieplony z zewnątrz 10cm XPS
Okna PCv - szyby 0,5
wentylacja grawitacyjna

W garażu nie będzie podłogówki
W programie purmo SDG wychodzi, że wszędzie będzie rozstaw rurek (pex 16) co 30cm po za łazienką w której nie starcza nawet co 10cm. Ale to dołożę grzejnik wiszący.

Moje pytanie jest takie czy nigdzie tam nie ma jakiegoś błędu. Co by zimą kopytka nie marzły i nie trzeba było przyciągać olejaka z garażu  :wink:  
Czy łączyć kuchnię z wiatrołapem na jednym obwodzie aby wyrównać co nie co długość obwodów ? A może łazienka z kotłownią ?
aha i ogrzewanie - kocioł kondensacyjny. Liczyłem to na temp. 45 , powrót 35.+

dzięki z góry za pomoc. Poniżej link do rzutu parteru oraz zrzutu z programu SDG Purmo.

http://www.mojalbum.com.pl/Album=Y8RCD7TF

----------


## imrahil

a czym będziesz grzać i jaką planujesz temperaturę zasilania?

----------


## fotohobby

Przy temperaturze zasilania 45C spokojnie dogrzejesz przy rozstawie 30cm. Łazienka jest mała, pewnie stąd ten problem. Możesz kilkanaście metrów rury puścić w ścianach

----------


## imrahil

no tak, nie doczytałem. na pewno nie łączyłbym łazienki z kotłownią. z tą łazienką to trochę problem, bo wg mnie lepiej byłoby zaprojektować na niższą temperaturę zasilania, a łazienka stanowi problem. trochę dziwna sprawa, bo z tego co widzę, to łazienka poza gruntem nie ma kontaktu z otoczeniem zewnętrznym domu, powinno tam być niskie obciążenie cieplne (pomimo małej powierzchni).

----------


## wuju

no to sumienie uspokojone  :smile:  
a co z wielkością obiegów ? w salonie pętla około 70, kuchnia 78 więc podobne wielkości, ale hol wychodzi 35m, kotłownia 24m i łazienka 44m. Da radę to wyregulować czy kombinować nad podobną wielkością obiegów ? I czy przy rozstawie 30cm nie czuć zimnych miejsc ?

----------


## grzeniu666

@wuju, 

primo nie mam pewności czy jest sens dawać pętle w kotłowni, aparatura chcąc-niechcąc trochę ciepła oddaje. Ja nie dawałem. 

Moim zdaniem nie ma przeszkód aby łączyć ponmieszczenia, np. łazienkę (ją zasilać jako pierwszą) z holem. Te długpości to rozumiem z "dobiegami"? Ca. 70mb pętli to praktyczna długość, ja podzieliłem tak aby z rolek 200 robić trzy pętle (dłuższych jak 75mb nie mam). Krótsze pętle możesz zdławić, ale IMHO długości typu 30m trochę średni pomysł. 

Przy kaflach 30cm pewnie można wyczuć (ale czy to dyskomfort? nie sądzę) przy panelach czy dechach raczej nie.

Ja w łazienkach zagęściłem max (praktyczny, rozstaw około 10cm), i wieszam awaryjnie drabinki zasilane prądem  (a w zasadzie narazie dociągnąłem przewody). Uznałem że to najprostsze rozwiązanie a kosztowo (ekspoloatacja) nie będzie uciążliwe (o ile wogóle będzie potrzebne).


A co do wcześniejszej nawalanki: uważam że w pomieszczeniach jak kuchnia, gdzie układ mebli (zabudowy) jest często z góry określony (choćby przez podejścia kan i wody) nie ma sensu pchać rurki pod szafki, lepiej te metry przeznaczyć na nieznaczne zagęszczenie na reszcie. W pokojach (gdzie umieblowanie może się zmienić) dałem po całości.

----------


## tomkam

Panowie pytanie, wczoraj na budowie byl fachowiec, ktory ma mi robic podlogowke. Jak uslyszal, ze bede ukladal styropian sam o grub. 6cm + 5cm powiedzial, zebym skleil te arkusze ze soba, bo bedzie mial problemy w pozniejszym ulozeniu rurek, a dokladnie w przytwierdzaniu ich do styro.  Tak trzeba robic, czy to jest jego jakis wymysl?

Drugie pytanko, na parterze przewidziane jest 6cm styro grafitowego EPS 100 i 5cm bialego EPS 100. Ktory dac jako pierwszy?

----------


## fenix2

Przy 5cm sie nie dźwigają rurki. Przy cieńszym może być mały problem.

----------


## plusfoto

Ja miałem 4 grafitu na spodzie w normalnym rozmiarze  i 2cm  200 na wierzchu z tym że w arkuszach 1*2m i problemu nie było.

----------


## szarlejak

Kolejne pytanie, które mi się nasuwa to czy rozdzielacze, siłowniki termoelektryczne oraz regulatory pokojowe muszą być z jednej firmy, czy można to jakoś wymieszać. Tyle firm, że nie wiem na co się zdecydować, a jak jużż wybiorę rozdzielacz to niekoniecznie będę chciałz tego systemu w przyszłości korzystać

----------


## KAN-therm

Konieczności takiej nie ma ale...
Samą automatykę kupowałbym jako komplet, czasami choćby z racji tego samego języka komunikacji przy sterowaniu radiowym, sam rozdzielacz może być innej marki - jednak w tym przypadku musimy wziąć pod uwagę dwie kwestie: dopasowanie rozmiaru gwintu w siłowniku automatyki do rozmiaru gwintu zaworu odcinającego na rozdzielaczu oraz dobranie siłownika o odpowiednim skoku grzybka (musi być wystarczający aby do końca domykać zawór rozdzielacza).

Oczywiście najbezpieczniej i najpewniej jest kupować wszystko jako kompletny system - mamy gwarancję jednego producenta i wszystko jest odpowiednio dobrane i zoptymalizowane pod kątem współpracy.

----------


## szarlejak

Pytam ponieważ ostatnio byłem na mieszkaniu gdzie był taki system: I z tego co zauważyłem to siłowniki były Herz-a, regulator pokojowy Auraton, a rozdzielacz wygląda mi jeszcze na inną firmę. A słyszałem, że najlepiej zakładać wszystko z jednej firmy.

----------


## emmer

Regulator auraton jest to sterownik uniwersalny. Poza tym do rozdzielacza i siłowników nie ma raczej nic bo jego zadanie to sterowanie kotłem. Ty potrzebujesz kompletu rozdzielacz, siłowniki, listwa sterująca i sterowniki pokojowe (tak zrozumiałem). I tak jak koledzy wyżej - brałbym jednego producenta. W sumie to tak mam.

----------


## szarlejak

Tylko ze względu na małe fundusze to nie chcę inwestować w cały osprzęt, a jak już wszystko ma być jednego producenta to pasowałoby wybrać rozdzielacz pod tą firmę, a nie później zmieniać. Póki co rury pex mam Herz-a, więc może też warto zostać przy tej firmie, tylko cenowo wysoko stoją. Najlepiej gdyby mieć podgląd na wszystko przez Internet albo jakimś centralnym sterownikiem. Kan ma ciekawą ofertę tylko to bezprzewodowe sterowanie do mnie nie przemawia. W końcu można się zakłócać z sąsiadem, a kabel to jednak kabel.
Do tego dojdzie sterowanie pogodówką, które pewnie i tak będzie z innej firmy, ale wszystkiego razem łączyć to już raczej nie trzeba. Tym bardziej że tak rozbudowaną ofertę to nie wszystkie firmy mają.

----------


## photos

> Regulator auraton jest to sterownik uniwersalny. Poza tym do rozdzielacza i siłowników nie ma raczej nic bo jego zadanie to sterowanie kotłem.


Nie koniecznie. Może sterować też ta pompka w mieszaczu, może sterowac silownikiem do zamykania i otwierania petli.

----------


## TwojPan

> na pewno pomoże słownik ortograficzny, 
> Wracając do meritum, nie jestem zwolennikiem zostawiania powierzchni wolnej od podłogówki ze wzgledu na zabudowę (stałą i ruchomą)
> Oczywiscie ze zabudowa jest w jakims stopniu izolatorem ale nawet stała zabudowa przy róznicy temp. oddaje ciepło, zyski materiałowe ze zmniejszonej powierzchni podłogówki są iluzoryczne, gdyz w wielu przypadkach trzeba zmniejszyc rozstaw a tym samym ilosc materiału jest praktycznie taka sama.


asolt,mam pytanko.
Jaki rozstaw podłogówki w garażu,pom gospodarczych-w garażu będzie sucho,a w pom.gosp.można zimą pomajsterkować  :smile: 
I jeszcze jedno,dawałbyś izolację pod wylewką,jak płyta jest izolowana 2x12 XPS -em?
Dzięki.

----------


## asolt

> asolt,mam pytanko.
> Jaki rozstaw podłogówki w garażu,pom gospodarczych-w garażu będzie sucho,a w pom.gosp.można zimą pomajsterkować 
> I jeszcze jedno,dawałbyś izolację pod wylewką,jak płyta jest izolowana 2x12 XPS -em?
> Dzięki.


Nie znam twojego domu, nie znam strat, ale w grazu srednio z obliczen wychodzi rozstaw ok 40-60 cm dla 12 oC, pomieszczenie gospodarcze i kotłownia w zaleznosci  od temp. ok 25-30 cm. Izolowac na płycie izolowanej 24 cm xps nie ma potrzeby, ale nie zaszkodzi szczegolnie w przypadku regulacji strefowej/pomieszczeniowej, łatwiej tez jest rozkładac podłogówkę

----------


## TwojPan

> Nie znam twojego domu, nie znam strat, ale w grazu srednio z obliczen wychodzi rozstaw ok 40-60 cm dla 12 oC, pomieszczenie gospodarcze i kotłownia w zaleznosci  od temp. ok 25-30 cm. Izolowac na płycie izolowanej 24 cm xps nie ma potrzeby, ale nie zaszkodzi szczegolnie w przypadku regulacji strefowej/pomieszczeniowej, łatwiej tez jest rozkładac podłogówkę


Bardzo dziękuje.Zaczekam na projekt płyty,jej grubość-wtedy zdecydujemy z projektantem ,czy robić izolację pod wylewką,czy nie.I tak,poproszę Cię o OZC jak przyjdzie czas.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## grzeniu666

Mam pytanie (np. do Kan-Therm)...

Czy "zawór spustowo - odpowietrzający" KAN 1305.11
http://www.kanshop.pl/pl/p/Zawor-spu...y-Kan-therm/63
to mówiąc prościej kurek do napełniania/spuszczania wody wraz z odpowietrznikiem ręcznym?

Czy ww. różni się od tego:
http://www.kanshop.pl/pl/p/Trojnik-z...-Kan-Therm-/60
głównie odpowietrznikiem (w tym drugim automatyczny) oraz podłączeniem (w tym drugim bez redukcji 1"x1/2")?

Czy równie dobrze można montować go (ten pierwszy) do belki KAN 75A (gwint 1" z boku belki) przez redukcję 1"x1/2"
http://www.kanshop.pl/pl/p/Redukcja-...Therm-4.12-/26
jak i trójnik (przy trójniku odpowietrznik o ile dobrze rozumiem byłby skierowany do góry)?

Czy aby "przepchać" pętle (każdą z osobna, na parterze i piętrze, celem ew. odpowietrzenia) wodą pod ciśnieniem (z sieci) można zastosować jeden taki kurek na zasilaniu na parterze, a drugi na powrocie na piętrze? Czy jakoś inaczej (np. po dwa na każdy rozdzielacz)?

----------


## KAN-therm

Zawór spustowo-odpowietrzający (1305.11) służy do napełniania lub opróżniania instalacji OP, ręczny zawór odpowietrzający służy do odpowietrzania instalacji/pętli grzewczych.

Trójnik z zaworem spustowym i odpowietrznikiem automatycznym pełni tę samą funkcję jak element wyżej. Różnica polega, jak sam pisałeś, na tym że odpowietrznik jest automatyczny zaś podłączenie do belki rozdzielacza (rozmiar 1") nie wymaga dodatkowych redukcji oraz uszczelnienia. Uszczelnienie połączenia uzyskuje się dzięki wbudowanej w trójnik uszczelce.

Ten pierwszy w praktyce podłącza się dzięki redukcji 1"x1/2" - zawór (odpowietrznik) zamontowany jest w pozycji poziomej.

W celu odpowietrzenia zainstaluj najlepiej cały komplet (po dwa na rozdzielacz) zaś z drugiej strony musisz mieć zawory kulowe aby także odciąć przepływ.

Osobiście stosuje (i zalecam) trójnik z zaworem spustowym i odpowietrznikiem automatycznym (R5541) - jest wygodniejszy i praktyczniejszy, odpowietrznik można zostawić w pozycji niedokręconej - przynajmniej na czas odpowietrzania.

----------


## grzeniu666

@KAN-therm, dzięki za opinię. Ten tańszy zdaje się też ma o-ring, tak jak i redukcja do niego (to dobrze, bo mam "alergię" na pakuły). Rozumiem że funkcjonalnie to jest to samo (tzn. mogę nim zarówno odpowietrzyć jak i napełnić/opróżnić instalacją)? Po prawdzie to mam 4 rozdzielacze (2 instalki parter+piętro, mniejsza o to skąd-i-po-co) więc zawsze to trochę taniej. Zawory oczywiście mam po przeciwnych stronach belek.

EDIT: hmm, ale w sumie to w tym pierwszym (tańszym) odpowietrznik będąc w poziomie chyba nie jest wyżej jak belka (jej najwyższy punky wewnątrz) - nie przysparza to problemów?

----------


## KAN-therm

Rzeczywiście punkt odpowietrzenia wypada w środku belki, ale jakoś nie widać z tym większych problemów.
To jest najtańsza kombinacja dla opcji umożliwiającej napełnianie/spust i odpowietrzanie belek rozdzielacza i inst. OP.

Można się pokusić o ciut droższą opcje z trójnikiem (R542) zamiast redukcji wkręconej w belkę i do tego zamontowany w pionie zawór spustowo-odpowietrzający (1305.11), do tego jeszcze mała zaślepka do zaślepienia trójnika od dołu (wszystkie elementy z własnym uszczelnieniem w konstrukcji) - najwyższy punkt odpowietrzenia wychodzi powyżej belki rozdzielacza.

----------


## luccass

Czesc!

Czy mialby ktos czas i ochote zerknac na moj projekt i zobaczyc czy to sie w miare trzyma kupy?  :smile: 

Wszystkie sugestie mile widziane - staralem sie pokazac najwazniejsze informacje na rysunku wynikowym  :smile: 

Ja sie najbardziej obawiam tego, ze daleko jest do typowych '15cm / 10cm' odleglosci miedzy rurami i jak nie bedzie to dzialac to bede jedynym, ktorego beda winic ;(

Dzieki  :smile: 

Linki do full size: 

http://imgur.com/IYHv8PM
http://imgur.com/28PKc1K

----------


## PeZet

> Ja sie najbardziej obawiam tego, ze daleko jest do typowych '15cm / 10cm' odleglosci miedzy rurami i jak nie bedzie to dzialac to bede jedynym, ktorego beda winic ;(


Też się tego obawiałem. Wziąłem małą poprawkę na własne błędy, zagęściłem o pińć cm tam, gdzie miałem najrzadziej i powiem ci: działa!

Z sugestii: masz rozrzucone rozdzielacze. Sugerowałbym, żebyś zastanowił się czy nie ma możliwości, by oba rozdzielacze znajdowały się jeden nad drugim. Zauważ, że wg obecnego projektu do któregoś z nich będzie dość długie podejście z rurami głównymi zasilania i powrotu. A może da się oba ustawić w centrum chaty? Wtedy ta pętla długości ponad 80 metrów skróciłaby się.

----------


## _olo_

Czy wielkim błędem jest układanie wylewki cementowej na rurkach OP bez ich napełnienia wodą ?
Z tego co wyczytałem zaleca się wykonywać jastrych na rurkach napełnionych wodą pod odpowiednim ciśnieniem - nie pamiętam teraz ale chyba 3bar.

----------


## plusfoto

Można wodą można i powietrzem. 3bar jest OK. Chodzi o to że rurki są wtedy mniej podatne na uszkodzenia mechaniczne (zagniecenia).

----------


## _olo_

A jak to zrobić bez rozdzielacza. Sprawa jest taka, że chce położyć rurki w wylewce na poddaszu, na "zaś" bo ono nieużytkowe w projekcie ale można użytkowe zrobić, nie chcę montować szafki, rozdzielacza etc no i nie chcę lać do nich wody bo na razie nie będzie ogrzewane.
Sugerujesz, że mogą się rurki uszkodzić podczas wykonywania wylewek jak mi się posadzkarze będą po nich przechadzać ?

----------


## plusfoto

Jak będą zbyt frywolni i nieuważni to mogą. Po nad to bałbym się robić wylewkę na nie poddanych próbie ciśnieniowej rurkach. Teoretycznie wszystko powinno być OK ale zawsze mogło pójść coś nie tak w trakcie układania. Może ktoś nie chcący coś upuścił, może mu się trochę za mocno podgięło i.t.p. Na rozdzielacze wydasz 6 stówek i będziesz miał święty spokój. Lepsze to niż potem ewentualne prucie posadzki i robienie łączenia na pętli. Co do wody to tak jak pisałem możesz zrobić powietrzem.

----------


## PeZet

> Czy wielkim błędem jest układanie wylewki cementowej na rurkach OP bez ich napełnienia wodą ?
> Z tego co wyczytałem zaleca się wykonywać jastrych na rurkach napełnionych wodą pod odpowiednim ciśnieniem - nie pamiętam teraz ale chyba 3bar.


Robisz tak:
montujesz kranik i manometr.
Podłączasz do wodociągu.
Podłączasz do tego podłogówkę.
Napełniasz.
Zamykasz kranik.
Zaworkiem spustowym ulewasz aż do osiągnięcia pożądanego ciśnienia.
I wio.
_olo_, jak nie masz rozdzielaczy, to lekko cię będzie kosztować kupno trójników pex. Pospinaj  obwody i podłącz do wodociągu - jak? patrz początek mego postu.

Napełniamy rurki wodą po to, by widzieć, że podczas robienia wylewki nie zrobiono   DZIURY ! ! !
 :smile:

----------


## _olo_

Cholera, jak pech to pech, nie mam jeszcze wodociągu  :smile:

----------


## misiupl

Po co woda w rurki jak powietrze robi to samo.

----------


## Kajkomen

Witam,
mam pytanie odnoście podłogówki:
Instalator chce zrobić podejścia do pętli kawałkami pexa te wpuscic w styropian i  pętle łączyć 
Czy tak ktoś robi ??

----------


## fenix2

> Witam,
> mam pytanie odnoście podłogówki:
> Instalator chce zrobić podejścia do pętli kawałkami pexa te wpuscic w styropian i  pętle łączyć 
> Czy tak ktoś robi ??


Nie bardzo rozumiem.

----------


## Kajkomen

Od rozdzielaczy poprowadzić rury w miejsce zaczynającej się pętli tam połączyć

----------


## plusfoto

Przepraszam ale to jest instalator czy wujek? Łączenia przy podłogówce to najgorszy pomysł jaki można sobie wyobrazić.

----------


## Kajkomen

Właśnie instalator ponoć polecany  :sad:  Dlatego pytam

----------


## Tomaszs131

Należy kupić zwój Pex-a np. 600 mb i z tego układać pętle. Prawdopodobnie instalatorowi zostało trochę materiału z poprzedniej budowy.
Wiec może uda mu się wcisnąć trochę tego u Ciebie.

----------


## fenix2

> Od rozdzielaczy poprowadzić rury w miejsce zaczynającej się pętli tam połączyć


Nie łączy się rur w wylewce jeśli o to pytasz.

----------


## VPS

> Nie łączy się rur w wylewce jeśli o to pytasz.


Skąd to wiesz ? Informacje na temat łączenia rur w podłogówce zasłyszane czy wyczytane ?
Ja wykonuję połączenie zaprasowywane aksjalne jeśli zajdzie taka potrzeba. 

Po próbie ciśnieniowej zabezpieczam złaczkę.

System w którym wykonuję ogrzewanie podłogowe dopuszcza takie rozwiązanie i jest pełna gwarancja ubezpieczeniowa.

----------


## _John

VPS
"PODŁOGÓWKA Samemu"
W 99% oznacza, że ktoś nie posiada nic poza kluczem do rur.
Takim osobom lepiej odradzić łączenie
Bo finał zawsze jest taki, że w Castoramie ktoś im wciśnie jakąś skręcaną złączkę.

----------


## PeZet

VPS, a druga część tytułu wątku to:
"Jak uniknąć błędów"
Z całą pewnością łączenie w wylewce jest szukaniem kłopotów. Poza tym mnie argument o gwarancji ubezpieczeniowej raczej by zajeżył niż uspokoił, gdyby mi wykonawca z czymś takim wyjechał.

----------


## plusfoto

Złączki zostały wymyślone nie po to aby łączyć kawałki rurek tylko po to aby ewentualnie wykorzystać je w przypadku awarii. Tak jak pisał PeZet w/g mnie celowe robienie podłogówki z kawałków rurek to proszenie się o kłopoty. Przy kumatym hydrauliku zostają co najwyżej 2 - 3 metrowe kawałki. Kluczem do sukcesu jest odpowiednie rozplanowanie ułożenia rurek. Jedynym problemem może być tylko myślenie przy robocie tyle że nie którym niestety to przychodzi z trudem. :wink:

----------


## fenix2

> Skąd to wiesz ? Informacje na temat łączenia rur w podłogówce zasłyszane czy wyczytane ?
> Ja wykonuję połączenie zaprasowywane aksjalne jeśli zajdzie taka potrzeba. 
> 
> Po próbie ciśnieniowej zabezpieczam złaczkę.
> 
> System w którym wykonuję ogrzewanie podłogowe dopuszcza takie rozwiązanie i jest pełna gwarancja ubezpieczeniowa.


Własnie jak zajdzie potrzeba czyli np. ktoś przetnie pex w wylewce. A robienie takiego partactwa jak łączenie kawałków rur od rozdzielacza to inna inszośc.

----------


## szarlejak

Witam, pochwalcie się jakiego sprzętu używacie do sterowania pogodowego!

----------


## grzeniu666

> Witam, pochwalcie się jakiego sprzętu używacie do sterowania pogodowego!


Ja (i większość jak sądzę) mam pogodówkę w sterowniku kotła (dedykowanym do modelu). To chyba najprostsze i najtańsze rozwiązanie...

----------


## szarlejak

No tak ale pewnie nie dla kotła z podajnikiem.

----------


## grzeniu666

Czy *naczynie przeponowe* 12L do podłogówki (niskotemperaturowej, 100%) mogę podłączyć PEXem 16/2 (zostało mi, złączek też)? OP mam pojemne, a w kotle naczynie ma niecałe 6L (jest w nim też zawór bezp.).

----------


## 1950

3/4" czyli alupex fi 25 lub 26 mm

----------


## grzeniu666

> 3/4" czyli alupex fi 25 lub 26 mm


Dzięki, że ww. będzie dobre to wiem  :smile:  Czemu służy ta średnica, czym skutkuje (może skutkować) podłączenie PEXem 16/2 (odcinek ca. 1m) w takim "łagodnym" C.O.? Ciśnienie na wejściu do naczynia będzie inne (niższe)?

----------


## pecet0

Jeśli domek ma dwie kondygnacje (parter + poddasze użytkowe)
Łączna powierzchnia użytkowa (pomijając garaż) wynosi 83 m2

to w takim domku powinny być 2 rozdzielacze? (przy zastosowaniu wszędzie podłogówki)?  Oba powinny znaleźć się w kotłowni? czy jeden rozdzielacz powinien być na parterze a drugi na poddaszu?

----------


## fotohobby

Dwa rozdzielacze, na każdym piętrze jeden.

----------


## 1950

może być jeden

----------


## pecet0

> może być jeden


Projekt przez pracownie był pierwotnie przygotowany do standardowego ogrzewania  o temp 70/50     jedynie w łazienkach była podłgówka.
Ale jest pokazane ile W każde pomieszczenie wypadałoby aby miało.

załączam ich rysunki


przy takim układzie domu jeden rozdzielacz jest wystarczający? ile wtedy obiegów wypadałoby aby miał?

----------


## asolt

> Projekt przez pracownie był pierwotnie przygotowany do standardowego ogrzewania  o temp 70/50     jedynie w łazienkach była podłgówka.
> Ale jest pokazane ile W każde pomieszczenie wypadałoby aby miało.
> 
> załączam ich rysunki
> 
> 
> przy takim układzie domu jeden rozdzielacz jest wystarczający? ile wtedy obiegów wypadałoby aby miał?


Nie jest wystarczający, będzie wiecej niz 12 obwodów licząc drabinki w łazienkach, jeden na parterze, drugi na pietrze. Po co komplikowac z jednym rozdzielaczem.

----------


## grzeniu666

Nawet jeśli 2 drabinki podpiąć do OP (osobiście bardziej mi się podoba grzałka "na żądanie"), to >10 obwodów na 83m2? Jeśli jest możliwość sensownego "przejścia" pętlami parteru na piętro, to jak dla mnie większą komplikacją są dwa rozdzielacze, ale co ja tam wiem...

----------


## asolt

> Nawet jeśli 2 drabinki podpiąć do OP (osobiście bardziej mi się podoba grzałka "na żądanie"), to >10 obwodów na 83m2? Jeśli jest możliwość sensownego "przejścia" pętlami parteru na piętro, to jak dla mnie większą komplikacją są dwa rozdzielacze, ale co ja tam wiem...


Jezeli przyjmiesz Tz ok 42-45 oC i kilka pomieszczen opedzisz jedną petlą to wystarczy jeden rozdzielacz i to nieduzy, jezeli jednak ma byc dobrana jak najnizsza mozliwa temperatura zasilania i pętle w poszczegolnych pomieszczeniach to ich ilosc wzrosnie. Jezeli ma byc to konkurs na najtanszą instalację to nawet oryginalny rozdzielacz niepotrzebny, wystarczy cos skleic z PP. Co grzejników drabinkowych to zwykle są one dodane w celu uzupełnienia mocy grzejnika podłogowego oraz do suszenia. Oczywiscie mozna je zastapic elektrycznym ale po co dublowac. Jezeli ktos chce to mozna do nich dodac grzałkę i w okresach przejsciowych nią grzac gdy podłogówka jest wyłaczona.

----------


## grzeniu666

@asolt, mało wiemy o domku, ale ja tam widzę jakieś ocieplenie (obstawiam 20cm?), bez dzielenia obwodów (na pomieszczenia) na oko wychodzi 10 pętli. Nie popadajmy w skrajności, to chyba też nie konkurs na najdroższą podłogówkę?
Jak wspominałem, mi się taka rola drabinki nie widzi. Dużo sensowniej wydaje mi się wpiąć niezależną drabinkę (poza OC), dołożyć grzałkę z jakimś timerem  i suszyć ręczniki kiedy chcemy (również latem, bez uruchamiania CO czy zakładania taczki automatyki). Nie widzę tu dublowania.

----------


## asolt

> @asolt, mało wiemy o domku, ale ja tam widzę jakieś ocieplenie (obstawiam 20cm?), bez dzielenia obwodów (na pomieszczenia) na oko wychodzi 10 pętli. Nie popadajmy w skrajności, to chyba też nie konkurs na najdroższą podłogówkę?
> Jak wspominałem, mi się taka rola drabinki nie widzi. Dużo sensowniej wydaje mi się wpiąć niezależną drabinkę (poza OC), dołożyć grzałkę z jakimś timerem  i suszyć ręczniki kiedy chcemy (również latem, bez uruchamiania CO czy zakładania taczki automatyki). Nie widzę tu dublowania.


Dlatego tez wspomniałem o Tz, nie wiem jaką ty przyjmujesz, nie wiadomo czy bedzie gdziesz drewno (parkiet , a jest on coraz czesciej stosowany), bez danych dotyczących strat w poszczegolnych pomieszczeniach i rodzaju wykonczenia posadzek trudno podac dokładną ilosc pętli. 
Co do drabinek to nie wszyscy muszą miec jedno zdanie.

----------


## grzeniu666

> Dlatego tez wspomniałem o Tz, nie wiem jaką ty przyjmujesz, nie wiadomo czy bedzie gdziesz drewno (parkiet , a jest on coraz czesciej stosowany), bez danych dotyczących strat w poszczegolnych pomieszczeniach i rodzaju wykonczenia posadzek trudno podac dokładną ilosc pętli.


Ja odnoszę to przez analogię do forumowych doświadczeń i układów OP innych, oraz własnego OP (ok, jeszcze nie działającego), które projektowałem z nabożeństwem (a mam 240m2, w tym 1/4 z grubą dechą, na 19 pętlach / 1200 metrach rury). Ręki sobie obciąć nie dam (tego chyba @pecet0 nie oczekuje), ale IMHO na 93%  :wink:  10 pętli zapewni mu zadawalające działanie OP. A Ty jakie prawdopodobieństwo byś obstawał?

Ile to wg. Ciebie "najnizsza mozliwa temperatura zasilania"? Moim zdaniem, w przypadku łazienek i (tych nieszczęsnych) drabinek Tz (dla -20) w okolicy 35-40*C nie wydaje się przesadzone.

----------


## asolt

> Ja odnoszę to przez analogię do forumowych doświadczeń i układów OP innych, oraz własnego OP (ok, jeszcze nie działającego), które projektowałem z nabożeństwem (a mam 240m2, w tym 1/4 z grubą dechą, na 19 pętlach / 1200 metrach rury). Ręki sobie obciąć nie dam (tego chyba @pecet0 nie oczekuje), ale IMHO na 93%  10 pętli zapewni mu zadawalające działanie OP. A Ty jakie prawdopodobieństwo byś obstawał?
> 
> Ile to wg. Ciebie "najnizsza mozliwa temperatura zasilania"? Moim zdaniem, w przypadku łazienek i (tych nieszczęsnych) drabinek Tz (dla -20) w okolicy 35-40*C nie wydaje się przesadzone.


Ja nie obstawiam prawdopodobienstwa, a tylko liczę przyjmując dane z ozc czyli  straty dla poszczegolnych pomieszczeń. Pojecie zadawalające jest dosc nieprecyzyjnym pojeciem, jak by sie uparł i przyjął dosc wysoką temp zasilania to pewnie byłoby mniej pętli. Ile to jest najmniejsza mozliwa temp zasilania? tyle ile wyjdzie z obliczen dla konkretnego budynku. Dla ciekawosci  najmniejsza wartosc tej temperatury jaką miałem w obliczeniach to 33 oC z kolei najwieksza wartosc to 41 oC (duzo parkietu  i wysoka temp. wewn. - 23 oC).
Miedzy Tz=35 oC a Tz=40 oC jest duza róznica mocy grzejnika podłogowego (drabinkowego również)

----------


## grzeniu666

> Ja nie obstawiam prawdopodobienstwa, a tylko liczę przyjmując dane...
> 
> Pojecie zadawalające jest dosc nieprecyzyjnym pojeciem...


Łojezu, już wszyscy wiedzą że liczysz! 
To policz to prawdopodobieństwo  :wink: 

Chodzi o to czy w ankiecie "czy jest Pan zadowolony (tak/nie)" zakreśli pole "tak".




> Nie jest wystarczający, będzie wiecej niz 12 obwodów licząc drabinki w łazienkach, jeden na parterze, drugi na pietrze.


Skoro jesteś taki niby precyzyjny, to skąd pewność że "nie jest" i że "będzie"?

EDIT: zmianiam zdanie, układ z dwoma rozdzielaczami byłby chyba prostszy (lepszy).

----------


## asolt

> Łojezu, już wszyscy wiedzą że liczysz! 
> To policz to prawdopodobieństwo 
> 
> Chodzi o to czy w ankiecie "czy jest Pan zadowolony (tak/nie)" zakreśli pole "tak".


Nie liczę prawdopodobienstwa wystapienia zadowolenia uzytkowników bo i po co, nawet nie wiem jak sie do tego zabrac. To wymaga badan statystycznych zachowan ludzi, to nie moja branza.

----------


## pecet0

> @asolt, mało wiemy o domku, ale ja tam widzę jakieś ocieplenie (obstawiam 20cm?).


Zgadza się.
Projekt pierwotnie miał 29 cm pustaka ceramicznego + 20 cm styropianu 
jednak zamieniłem to delikatnie i buduję dom z betonu komórkowego Solbet 24 cm,   a następnie obłożę dom na ścianach szarym styropianem o grubości 20 cm.
Na parterze na podłodze będę miał 18 cm styropianu,   na stropie będę miał 30 cm wełny mineralnej.
Do ogrzewania podłogowego będzie używany kocioł gazowy kondensacyjny.

Odnośnie drabinki w łazience to może ona być ale też nie musi jakby co (pod tym względem nie mam jeszcze konkretnego zdania).

Co do posadzki to w łazienkach, kuchni, wiatrołapie będą to płytki ceramiczne,
w salonie i sypialniach panele podłogowe
na klatce schodowej deska.

----------


## gakr

Witam, bardzo proszę  o poradę;

1. czy potrzeba jeszcze robić dylatację między jadalnią a kuchnią ( na czerwono zaznaczone są pozostałe planowane dylatacje) 



http://zapodaj.net/bba870fe82efd.jpg.html
<a href=http://zapodaj.net/bba870fe82efd.jpg.html>dylatacje.jpg</a>

2.Chodzi o pomieszczenia 101,102,103,104 czyli hol, wiatrołap, pom.gosp. i łazienka, pytanie
- plan mam taki połączyć pętle łazienki (rura 20) z pętlą w holu (też rura 20) oraz zrobić podłogówkę w pom. gosp i zrobić to na jednej pętli z wiatrołapem (rura 16) (może być mniejsza temp niż te 20sto. wiadomo że tam sie nie przebywa cały czas). Czyli zamiast 4 obwodów będą 2 obwody
-czy jest wogóle sens stosowania rury 20 mm do łazienki , kuchni, holu czy lepiej zastosować 16 mm jak w pozostałych pokojach.


http://zapodaj.net/c026c337797e2.jpg.html
<a href=http://zapodaj.net/c026c337797e2.jpg.html>skanowanie0001.jpg</a>

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedzi . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## tombiel

Witam. Czy sa jakies przeciwwskazania żeby zrobic rozdzielacz do podłogówki z zgrzewanych złączek PP ? Myśłe że taki rozdzielacz byłby dużo tańszy.

----------


## plusfoto

> Witam. Czy sa jakies przeciwwskazania żeby zrobic rozdzielacz do podłogówki z zgrzewanych złączek PP ? Myśłe że taki rozdzielacz byłby dużo tańszy.


Dożo to znaczy ile? Na ogrzewaniu przy całkowitym koszcie za materiały około 3 - 4k chcesz zaoszczędzić 2-3 stówki? To jakaś paranoja jest.

----------


## gakr



----------


## gakr

to już lepiej coś takiego bym wolał zamiast pp,

----------


## Liwko

> Dożo to znaczy ile? Na ogrzewaniu przy całkowitym koszcie za materiały około 3 - 4k chcesz zaoszczędzić 2-3 stówki? To jakaś paranoja jest.


Ile?  :big grin: 

http://allegro.pl/rozdzielacz-2-ogrz...613250774.html

----------


## tombiel

Ja będę potrzebował 2 komplety rozdzielaczy. Jeden na 6 wyjsc i drugi na 4 wyjscia. Trójniki pp sa w cenie 3-4 zl. Rury tam pójdzie może 1m. Do tego przejsciówki z pp na gwint. Szacuję, że wyjdzie to koło 150zl dla 4 rozdzielaczy. Czy warto ? to już każdy musi sobie sam odpowiedzieć. Bo miec powiedzmy 400 zł i nie mieć to razem 800  :smile: .

----------


## tombiel

> Ile? 
> 
> http://allegro.pl/rozdzielacz-2-ogrz...613250774.html


Ten rozdzielacz co pokazałeś to jedynie 2 sekcje

----------


## plusfoto

Dolicz do tego zawory, odpowietrzenie i ewentualnie rotametry.
Tu masz w pełni uzbrojony:
http://allegro.pl/rozdzielacz-5-ogrz...613248554.html
Bez rotametrów spokojnie za 2-2,5 stówki kupisz

----------


## Liwko

> Ten rozdzielacz co pokazałeś to jedynie 2 sekcje


Czyli za cztery całe 360zł  :smile: 
Na czym tu chcesz oszczędzać?

----------


## Jaspis2

Witam wszystkich -   układam podłogówkę  z rury  Kan wielowarstwowej 16x2  pe-rt al pert biała .  Zamiast folii mam  taką czarną matę z wypustkami . Ułożyliśmy z żoną na razie dwie pętle,   mam taki problem  że w miejscach gdzie rura w pętli idzie w łuk   lekko podnosi się cała ta mata z rurą ( rura unosi tą matę )  Na czym polega mój błąd w układaniu. Nie mam rozwijaka do rur toczę krąg systematycznie rozwijając z niego rurę .  Z góry dziękuję za podpowiedzi osób którzy mają ten temat za sobą .

----------


## grzeniu666

@Jaspis2, ja układałem zarówno PEXa jak i PERTa, i niestety też się z tym zmagałem (w PERT bardziej). Spróbuj obalić krążek o 90 lub 180° w jedną lub drugą stronę (w dwie osoby łatwiej, jedna może trzymać rolkę). Jeśli nie ma tych wstających miejsc wiele, możesz do czasu wylewek przyłożyć jakąć cegłą czy co tam masz (później wylewka to dociąży). PS. Pod tą matą masz styro, te maty są jakoś łączone między sobą?

----------


## Jaspis2

Dziękuję za odpowiedż,  mata jest w formie prostokąta ok 1/1m razem ze styropianem o grubości 1 cm, pod spodem jeszcze  dodatkowo ułożone 4 cm styropianu.  mata na brzegach posiada zakładkę - poszczególne sekcje zachodzą na siebie . Staraliśmy się rozwijać krążek  tocząc go w miarę tworzenia pętli. Mam jeszcze do położenia ok 150m2 ogrzewania  i zastanawiam się czy zakup rozwijaka załatwi sprawę . Zostaje jeszcze opcja przykołkowania tego wszystkiego w newralgicznych miejscach do stropu jednak ta opcja  nie za bardzo mi pasuje  w niektórych miejscach mam pod spodem poprowadzone instalacje  i wolę nie ryzykować niespodzianki.  Robię to pierwszy raz i nie wiem czy jest w ogóle czym się przejmować  - wypustki trzymają dobrze  unosi się cała mata więc  dociążona wylewką powinna ładnie klapnąć .  Co wy na to ?

----------


## grzeniu666

> ...nie wiem czy jest w ogóle czym się przejmować  - wypustki trzymają dobrze  unosi się cała mata więc  dociążona wylewką powinna ładnie klapnąć


Że klapnie pod wylewką to w zasadzie pewne. Jeśli tylko to Cię niepokoi to, IMHO nie ma się czym przejmować.

----------


## Kyniek123

Witam

Z podłogi poddasza wystają nadciągi. Przykładowe zdjęcia ukazują łazienkę oraz pokój. Zgodnie z projektem wylewka poddasza licuje się z tymi nadciągami i na to przewidziane jest wykończenie podłogi. Na zdjęciach widać przepusty na instalacje grzejnikowe. 

Projekt nie zakłada podłogówki. Ja natomiast jestem zdecydowany na podłogówkę w całym domu. Jak rozwiązać ten problem? 
1. Układać podłogówkę omijając nadciągi, czy 
2. Wyrównać podłogi styropianem i na to dopiero układać rurki? 

W drugim przypadku trzeba by było wylać posadzkę około 7cm na nadciągach. Poprawić wykonane już nadproża w czterech drzwiach, by otwory drzwiowe miały wymaganą wysokość 210cm. W pierwszym rozwiązaniu jakaś część podłogi musiała by być pominięta. Czasem też trzeba by poprowadzić rurkę nad nadciągiem (wykonać przejście za ścianką kolankową). Co według Was jest lepszym rozwiązaniem?

----------


## Kyniek123

Może kolejne zdjęcia dokładnie pokażą o co w tym problemie chodzi. Warto prowadzić rurki ogrzewania tak by ominąć nadciągi? Czy lepiej jednak wyrównać podłoże do górnej nadciągów i  rozłożyć podłogówkę po całości?

----------


## teres

Na 1 rysunku masz przy ścianie wewnętrznej - olałbym, 
Na 2 - spokojnie widać, że się da ułożyć podłogówkę dookoła,
3 i 4 (bo to chyba to samo) - ułóż sobie tam jedną czy 2 pętle już z powrotu i tyle. Nie kombinuj za dużo  :wink:

----------


## _olo_

> Witam wszystkich -   układam podłogówkę  z rury  Kan wielowarstwowej 16x2  pe-rt al pert biała .  Zamiast folii mam  taką czarną matę z wypustkami . Ułożyliśmy z żoną na razie dwie pętle,   mam taki problem  że w miejscach gdzie rura w pętli idzie w łuk   lekko podnosi się cała ta mata z rurą ( rura unosi tą matę )  Na czym polega mój błąd w układaniu. Nie mam rozwijaka do rur toczę krąg systematycznie rozwijając z niego rurę .  Z góry dziękuję za podpowiedzi osób którzy mają ten temat za sobą .


Możesz spróbować przykleić matę do styropianu niewielką ilością pianki rozprężnej i obciążyć do wyschnięcia, jeżeli będzie nadal dźwigać to styropian do stropu w tym miejscu podobnie - otwór, wstrzyknąć niewielką ilość i obciążyć, o ile strop odkurzony będzie trzymało bez kotwienia. Ja na piance tak przykleiłem w kilku miejscach huśtający się styropian i dylatacje ze styropianu 1cm na murach na dwóch piętrach - po wyschnięciu nie idzie tego oderwać bez rozerwania styropianu.
Możesz też przykotwić tą matę do tego styropianu co masz pod spodem - może wystarczy, np zwykłymi spinkami do podłogówki, o ile nie przeszkadza ci fakt jej podziurawienia.

----------


## powell

Użyj spinek, albo jakiegoś drutu, którym przytwierdzisz maty do styropianu. 
A krąg z rurą toczyłeś w pionie, czy przesuwałeś na boku? Bo jak w pionie, to rurki lubią wstawać, my staraliśmy się utrzymywać pozycję poziomą kręgu.

----------


## _olo_

Mam pytania o dylatacje posadzki z mixokreta przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym:
- czy podział na płyty o wymiarach ~ 4,3 x 3,5 będzie wystarczający,
- czy może jak radzi instalator - każdy obieg powinien mieć własną, zdylatowaną płytę (wówczas płyty będą miały w pokojach ok. 2,15x3,5m),
- mam miejsca bez podłogówki - np w miejscu gdzie na pewno będzie stała szafa i inne jak pod wanną - czy taki np pas z wnęką na szafę o wym 0,6x2m czy 1,5x0,75m pod wanną należy oddylatować czy to będzie już przerost formy nad treścią,
- czy posadzce, na której są dwa obiegi w jednym pokoju 4,3x3,5m bez podziału jak w myślniku drugim, po załączeniu tylko jednego obiegu ogrzewania coś grozi ? np pęknięcie jak mnie ostrzega instalator ?

Co do opinii poprzednika - rozwijanie roli w poziomie dobrze się sprawdza - przy układaniu w ślimak rolkę rurki kładzie się na środku pola i na bieżąco luzuje zwoje obracając ją w poziomie, styropianu nie dźwiga i dobrze dolega - i tak do nawrócenia obiegiem, potem zwój na drugi boczek i z powrotem, da radę bez rozwijaka bo rolka z rurką fajnie się ślizga na folii, tak nawet w pojedynkę można układać pexy.

----------


## grzeniu666

@olo, jeśli to 4,3 x 3,5 to prostokąt, to IMO nie ma potrzeby dzielenia na 2 płyty (i 2 pętle tu nie stanowią). Jeśli te miejsca na szafy to "wypustki" od prostokąta dla pozostałej części pomieszczenia, to zdaje mi się (i mi tak wylewkarze polecili) należy je oddylatować. 
Dlaczego rozważasz załączanie tylko jednej pętli (z 2) w płycie? Jeśli już chcesz mieć tę możliwość, dlaczego nie zrobić "ślimaka w ślimaku" (tj. dla rozstawu docelowego np. 15cm, jedną pętle robisz po całości z rozstawem 30, drugą tak samo między rurami pierwszej)?
Wytyczne to wyznaczania płyt grzewczych znajdziesz chyba w instrukcjach większości producentów (KAN, Roth, itp itd).

Ja robiłem tak jak piszesz, tylko ten obrót na drugi boczek może być zbędny. Wychodziło nieźle, sam zobaczysz czy ten "boczek" potrzebny (rura może wstawać, a PEX nie powinien być uciążliwy w układaniu nawet jeśli nawój na rolce jest w przeciwną stronę niż powró ślimaka).

----------


## hektor80

Pomimo wcześniejszych obaw, zdecydowałem się jednak na 100% OP. Mam dwa pytania:

- Podłogówka i kanały DGP płaskie 15x5 na poddaszu. Czy kłaść podłogówkę na poddaszu w miejscu gdzie biegną kanały płaski DGP czy może starać się omijać te miejsca? Boję się że gorący kanał może uszkodzić PEX'a. Na poddaszu zmieszczę nie więcej niż 6cm styro wiec prawdopodobnie zlicuje mi się on z kanałem+rękaw ociepleniowy. Nie wiem czy sam rękaw będzie wystarczającym zabezpieczeniem. Ewentualnie myślę nad tym żeby strop podkuć tak ze 2cm po to żeby jeszcze na tym kanale położyć wełnę która dodatkowo oddzieli gorący kanał od PEX'a. Czy zbroić odcinek kanału DGP nad którym biegnie PEX?

- taka sama sytuacja tyczy się kanałów 75mm wentylacji mechanicznej. Ile mam podkuć strop? 1.5cm żeby zlicowały się ze styro czy więcej żeby jeszcze położyć na tym kanale chociaż 1cm styro?

----------


## _olo_

> @olo, jeśli to 4,3 x 3,5 to prostokąt, to IMO nie ma potrzeby dzielenia na 2 płyty (i 2 pętle tu nie stanowią). Jeśli te miejsca na szafy to "wypustki" od prostokąta dla pozostałej części pomieszczenia, to zdaje mi się (i mi tak wylewkarze polecili) należy je oddylatować. 
> Dlaczego rozważasz załączanie tylko jednej pętli (z 2) w płycie? Jeśli już chcesz mieć tę możliwość, dlaczego nie zrobić "ślimaka w ślimaku" (tj. dla rozstawu docelowego np. 15cm, jedną pętle robisz po całości z rozstawem 30, drugą tak samo między rurami pierwszej)?
> Wytyczne to wyznaczania płyt grzewczych znajdziesz chyba w instrukcjach większości producentów (KAN, Roth, itp itd).
> 
> Ja robiłem tak jak piszesz, tylko ten obrót na drugi boczek może być zbędny. Wychodziło nieźle, sam zobaczysz czy ten "boczek" potrzebny (rura może wstawać, a PEX nie powinien być uciążliwy w układaniu nawet jeśli nawój na rolce jest w przeciwną stronę niż powró ślimaka).


Ok, dzięki za opinię, te wypustki to takie nie do końca na szafy - wynikają z układu ścian - wystające kominy i kawałek ściany więc one mają nie pełną głębokość szafy - chyba coś ok 40 cm max gdzie nie wjechałem z pętlami by sobie nie komplikować roboty, szafy są głębsze i częściowo i tak bedą na podłogówce stały więc nie wiem czy jest sens to dylatować.

O ślimaku w ślimaku nie pomyślałem nawet a już większość skończona - pytanie było czysto hipotetyczne z gatunku czy jeżeli jedna pętla będzie grzała a druga nie to coś pęknie jak niezdylatuję - pęknięć jastrychu się obawiam, niczego innego.

Przewracam na drugi boczek, trochę ale nie za bardzo wstaje ale skoro robię nawrót i po nawrocie przewracam to zwój znowu ma kierunek nawoju zgodny z ślimakiem na podłodze i prostuję go na prostych odcinkach a na zagięciach naginam trochę bardziej niż jest na zwoju bez potrzeby przeginania zupełnie w drugą stronę  :smile:  Generalnie prosta robota, przynajmniej na pex-al-pert wavina, dosyć plastyczne są, myślałem, że będzie się trudniej gięło macając pert-al-pert innych firm w markecie  :smile:

----------


## hektor80

> Pomimo wcześniejszych obaw, zdecydowałem się jednak na 100% OP. Mam dwa pytania:
> 
> - Podłogówka i kanały DGP płaskie 15x5 na poddaszu. Czy kłaść podłogówkę na poddaszu w miejscu gdzie biegną kanały płaski DGP czy może starać się omijać te miejsca? Boję się że gorący kanał może uszkodzić PEX'a. Na poddaszu zmieszczę nie więcej niż 6cm styro wiec prawdopodobnie zlicuje mi się on z kanałem+rękaw ociepleniowy. Nie wiem czy sam rękaw będzie wystarczającym zabezpieczeniem. Ewentualnie myślę nad tym żeby strop podkuć tak ze 2cm po to żeby jeszcze na tym kanale położyć wełnę która dodatkowo oddzieli gorący kanał od PEX'a. Czy zbroić odcinek kanału DGP nad którym biegnie PEX?
> 
> - taka sama sytuacja tyczy się kanałów 75mm wentylacji mechanicznej. Ile mam podkuć strop? 1.5cm żeby zlicowały się ze styro czy więcej żeby jeszcze położyć na tym kanale chociaż 1cm styro?


Tak wygląda planowany przebieg tych kanałów:


Jak widać, jeżeli będę musiał omijać kanały, bedzie problem z rozłożeniem podłogówki w korytarzu i pomieszczeniu poniżej...

----------


## _olo_

A nie można tych kanałów poprowadzić wzdłuż linii ścian i progów drzwi zamiast po skosie ? Ułatwiło by ci to układanie podłogówki - odsunął byś od ścian pexy o te kilkanaście cm żeby z nimi nie kolidowały a w progach drzwi przejścia rurkami przez dylatacje (i przy okazji kanał DGP) zrobił w izolacji zamiast peszlu ?

Ja mam podobny problem w łazience, z tym, że u mnie pomieszczenie przecięte jest na pół rurą kanalizacyjną 50mm (w styropianie 5cm) a więc by uzyskać spadek rura wejdzie do wylewki na jakieś 2cm. Rozwiążę to w ten sposób,  że zrobię za pomocą jednej rurki pex podłączonej do jednej sekcji rozdzielacza dwa mniejsze obiegi - najpierw po jednej stronie rury kanalizacyjnej, przejdę w jednym miejscu na drugą stronę rury chowając rurkę w peszel lub rękaw (w moim przypadku w miejscu, gdzie rura jest najniżej i w całości schowana w styropianie, w twoim przypadku gdziekolwiek) i po drugiej stronie zrobię drugi obieg - pamiętając przy tym, że pierwszy będzie grzał mocniej a drugi słabiej a więc pierwszy zrobię co 12cm a drugi co 8cm  :smile:  Nie wiem czy to dosyć klarowne i nie wiem czy przynajmniej w przypadku went. mechanicznej na elastycznych kanałach w podłodze to konieczne.

I nie wiem czy w przypadku elastycznych kanałów

----------


## _olo_

> Jeśli już chcesz mieć tę możliwość, dlaczego nie zrobić "ślimaka w ślimaku" (tj. dla rozstawu docelowego np. 15cm, jedną pętle robisz po całości z rozstawem 30, drugą tak samo między rurami pierwszej)?


Tak się zastanawiałem nad tym i chyba tak się nie da tego zrobić ?
Trzeba by zrobić dla rozstawu np 15 - jedną pętlę w rozstawie co 60cm by drugą zrobić wewnątrz co da razem rozstaw 15, w zaproponowanym przez ciebie rozwiązaniu przy nawrocie w środku pętli rurka z drugiego obiegu musiała by przeciąć tą z pierwszego.

----------


## hektor80

> A nie można tych kanałów poprowadzić wzdłuż linii ścian i progów drzwi zamiast po skosie ? Ułatwiło by ci to układanie podłogówki - odsunął byś od ścian pexy o te kilkanaście cm żeby z nimi nie kolidowały a w progach drzwi przejścia rurkami przez dylatacje (i przy okazji kanał DGP) zrobił w izolacji zamiast peszlu ?


Jest to jakiś sposób ale zwiększy mi się długość i tak już długiego kanału. Obecnie ma on ok. 4.5m. Chce żeby to działało grawitacyjnie. 




> Ja mam podobny problem w łazience, z tym, że u mnie pomieszczenie przecięte jest na pół rurą kanalizacyjną 50mm (w styropianie 5cm) a więc by uzyskać spadek rura wejdzie do wylewki na jakieś 2cm. Rozwiążę to w ten sposób, że zrobię za pomocą jednej rurki pex podłączonej do jednej sekcji rozdzielacza dwa mniejsze obiegi - najpierw po jednej stronie rury kanalizacyjnej, przejdę w jednym miejscu na drugą stronę rury chowając rurkę w peszel lub rękaw (w moim przypadku w miejscu, gdzie rura jest najniżej i w całości schowana w styropianie, w twoim przypadku gdziekolwiek) i po drugiej stronie zrobię drugi obieg - pamiętając przy tym, że pierwszy będzie grzał mocniej a drugi słabiej a więc pierwszy zrobię co 12cm a drugi co 8cm Nie wiem czy to dosyć klarowne i nie wiem czy przynajmniej w przypadku went. mechanicznej na elastycznych kanałach w podłodze to konieczne.


A nie możesz podkuć trochę stropu?

----------


## grzeniu666

> Tak się zastanawiałem nad tym i chyba tak się nie da tego zrobić ?
> Trzeba by zrobić dla rozstawu np 15 - jedną pętlę w rozstawie co 60cm by drugą zrobić wewnątrz co da razem rozstaw 15, w zaproponowanym przez ciebie rozwiązaniu przy nawrocie w środku pętli rurka z drugiego obiegu musiała by przeciąć tą z pierwszego.


Tak, tak, chodziło o coś takiego:

Ja podobnie robiłem ścianówkę (był to "meander w meandrze").

Jeśli chodzi o Twoje "wypustki" to jak bym na podłogę dawał panele ("pływające"), i nie miał pętli na tej wypustce, to bym dylatację zrobił bankowo, co to za kłopot (może niech wylewkarze "ciachną").

Mam jedną płytę ca. 5,60 x 4,80, trzy ślimaki (co 15cm) obok siebie, jeszcze nie pękło (po wygrzewaniu)  :smile:  ale włączałem wszystkie pętle razem.

PS. Ja miałem PERTa na podłogę - gorszy jak PEX w robocie.

Z rurą kan. w podłodze podobnie, zrobiłem dwa ślimaki w jednej pętli, nie krzyżowałem OP z kan. (bo pomieszczenie nie było całkiem przecięte rurą kan.) , ekipie od wylewek powiedziałem żeby może dali jaką siatkę nad tę rurę kan, ale olali to.

@hektor, może jakiś kąsek maty aerożelowej na te DGP daj? (1m2 można przeżyć). Nie wiem co to za "rękaw" do DGP (bo to nie moja bajka), ale IMO 2cm (a może i 1cm) XPSa na tych skrzynkach załatwiłby sprawę.

----------


## hektor80

> @hektor, może jakiś kąsek maty aerożelowej na te DGP daj? (1m2 można przeżyć). Nie wiem co to za "rękaw" do DGP (bo to nie moja bajka), ale IMO 2cm (a może i 1cm) XPSa na tych skrzynkach załatwiłby sprawę.


Ten rękaw to po prostu wełna owinięta folią aluminiową...

http://www.darco.com.pl/oferta-produ...,103,rekp.html

Ale XPS topi się tak samo jak styro... Bardziej jestem skłonny podkuć 1cm i na tym kanale dodatkowo położyć 1cm wełny twardej...

A może dać sobie sposób z tym DGP? Będę miał podłogówkę więc prawdopodobnie kominka będę używał w okresach przejściowych. Może wystarczy kominek na dole + wylot ciepła na poddaszu, na korytarzu a wentylacja mechaniczna już się zajmnie dystrubucją tegi ciepła.... ehhh mętlik w głowie  :sad:

----------


## fotohobby

W kanałach DGP może być i 80-90C, a rękaw przyciśnięty wylewką izoluje słabo styropianeu -  bym tam nie dawał...

----------


## hektor80

> W kanałach DGP może być i 80-90C, a rękaw przyciśnięty wylewką izoluje słabo styropianeu -  bym tam nie dawał...


Po bokach dam twardą wełna i powinno być OK. Tym się nie martwię. Martwią mnie rurki OP nad tym kanałem...skomplikowałem sobie życie tym DGP  :sad:

----------


## grzeniu666

OK, racja z tym XPS/EPS i temp...

@hektor, jeśli jesteś w stanie dopilnować aby tej wełny pod OP nie zniszczyć to czemu nie, szczególnie jak lubisz pokuć w żelbecie  :smile:  PEX chyba ma temp. max (roboczą) koło 90*, więc może i bez tego nie pójdzie z dymem. Albo kup 1m2 tego:
https://icmarket.pl/aerogels-mata-iz...t-p-21645.html
i sprawa załatwiona (raczej).

----------


## hektor80

> OK, racja z tym XPS/EPS i temp...
> 
> @hektor, jeśli jesteś w stanie dopilnować aby tej wełny pod OP nie zniszczyć to czemu nie, szczególnie jak lubisz pokuć w żelbecie  PEX chyba ma temp. max (roboczą) koło 90*, więc może i bez tego nie pójdzie z dymem. Albo kup 1m2 tego:
> https://icmarket.pl/aerogels-mata-iz...t-p-21645.html
> i sprawa załatwiona (raczej).


Ta temp. robocza to się chyba tyczy się czynnika wewnątrz a nie z zewnątrz. W środku jest chyba jakaś płaszcz aluminiowy... Podejrzewam że jakby potraktować PEX'a z zewnątrz temp. 90 stopni to mógłby tego nie przeżyć. Ale z tą matą to jest pomysł... Tylko czy te 5mm wystarczy ? Jeżeli tak, to byłoby fantastycznie bo obyło by się bez kucia  :smile:

----------


## grzeniu666

@hektor, alu jest raczej w środku (stąd PEX-Al-PE/PEX), sądzę że ta temperatura dotyczy rury z każdej strony, wszak taka rurka w otulinie przy czynniku 90* wewnątrz, z zewnątrz będzie mieć zbliżoną temp. Matę możesz dać podwójnie (nawet jakbyś miał pocienić wylewkę o 5mm). Lambdę to teoretycznie ma 2-3x lepszą jak wełna (i pewnie z 5x lepszą jak wełna "po przejściach").

----------


## _olo_

> A nie możesz podkuć trochę stropu?


Nie za bardzo bo rura przechodzi też przez ścianę a tam górne pręty wieńca prawie wyłażą z betonu więc niczego by to nie zmieniło.

Co do DGP to jeżeli ma tam panować temp do 90st i ma to być tylko symbolicznie odizolowane od stropu pod i podłogi nad to ciekaw jestem czy będzie to komfortowe w użytkowaniu i z czasem czy nie będzie śladów jego istnienia na wykończeniu podłogi i sufitu w pomieszczeniu poniżej. 
Na okresy przejściowe jak będzie w ogóle taka potrzeba to prędzej sobie klimę założę, może kanałową, może zwykłą + WM, która to rozprowadzi po domu, DGP z podłączonym tak gorącym powietrzem z kominka jak i zwykłe kominki do ozdoby to też nie moja bajka.

----------


## fotohobby

O DGP to w wątku kominkowym popytaj. Z tego, co mi wiadomo, to sam kanał w rekawie nie jest najlepszym rozwiązaniem.

----------


## Pawlo111

> Po bokach dam twardą wełna i powinno być OK. Tym się nie martwię. Martwią mnie rurki OP nad tym kanałem...skomplikowałem sobie życie tym DGP


My tak zrobiliśmy dałem obok kanałów twardą wełnę akustyczną na posadzki po 0,5m a rurami z podłogówki ominąłem kanały 0,2m.
Tyle że musiałem zasilania do podłogówki puścić przez otwory wiercone w ścianie i nieźle się nagimnastykować aby się dało nie krzyżować.
Nie przykrywałem od góry kanałów z braku miejsca mimo że podszlifowałem posadzkę to i tak nie zmieściłem nawet 1cm wełny.

----------


## _olo_

> Jeśli chodzi o Twoje "wypustki" to jak bym na podłogę dawał panele ("pływające"), i nie miał pętli na tej wypustce, to bym dylatację zrobił bankowo, co to za kłopot (może niech wylewkarze "ciachną").


Mówisz, że takie wypustki warto dylatować ?



Wystarczy nacięcie po wylewce ? Obawiam się, że gdy dam pianki dylatacyjne to w takich miejscach ze względu na brak dostępu zacieraczką nie będzie to wykonane jak należy, jakieś górki mogą powstać i zacieranie ręczne może nie wyjść tak dobrze jak powinno.

Co z tym pasem bez podłogówki - będzie tam stała ścianka działowa G-K grubości ok. 12cm wypełniona wełną tak mniej więcej jak zaznaczono to markerem na filarku między drzwiowym - dylatować to podwójnie by odciąć część wylewki, na której będzie stała ścianka czy wystarczy jedna dylatacja pod ścianką ?



To samo pod drzwiami - dylatować podwójnie by nie było wypustek z żadnej płyty czy jedna dylatacja wystarczy ?

----------


## grzeniu666

@olo, u mnie b. podobną wypustkę (ca. 50x220cm) wylewkarze dylatowali (nacięcie), mi polecili nałożyć tam peszcze na rury. Ta druga jest całkiem mała, ale jak tam masz podłogę pływającą to co za problem, może wylewkarze ciachną na całej grubości. Pianek raczej nie lubią bo im przeszkadzają, jednak nacięcie "blachą" przez nich na OP jest na ca. półgrubości wylewki (powinna właśnie tam pęknąć, ale nie wiem czy to pewne).
Też mam pojedyncze ścianki z GK, i uznałem że ustawione na wylewce z OP zapracują i mogę pęknąć na połączeniu z elementami stałymi (mur, sufit), ja bym oddylatował podwójnie. Pod drzwiami IMHO jedna dylatacja (pod skrzydłem).

----------


## _olo_

To miałeś dobrych fachmanów skoro sami dbali o takie niuanse, ja mam "szczęście" do "panie a po co, jest pan przewrażliwiony"  :smile:  a później pobudka z ręką w nocniku i "niemożliwe, pierwszy raz nam się zdarzyło"  :smile: 

Z tą ścianką zastanawiam się, czy nie było by najlepiej wyciąć tego paska styropianu i postawić na stropie po wylewkach zamiast stawiania na posadzce wylanej na styropianie.

----------


## samboman

Na rozdzielaczu od podłogówki mam nieopisane 4 pętle. Znacie jakiś patent na sprawdzenie, który rotamer jest od danego pomieszczenia? Czy poprostu odkręcać po jednym i sprawdzać gdzie grzeje?

----------


## plusfoto

A fotek nie robiłeś?

----------


## samboman

Fotki robiłem, ale tak się składa, że tych czterech pętli nawet ze zdjęciami nie jestem w stanie zidentyfikować.

----------


## Likopen

Potrzebuję pomocy w wyborze pompy obiegowej CO - w skrócie moja instalacja to kocioł kondensacyjny 1F -> sprzęgło -> pompa i podłogówka na dwóch poziomach w sumie 200 m2 (załóżmy 18 pętli po 100m). 

Zależy mi na ekonomicznej (niskie zużycie prądu), cichej i niezawodnej pompie w rozsądnej cenie - będę wdzięczny za wszelkie wskazówki.

Ponadto myślałem o podłączeniu do pompy czujnika umieszczonego w sprzęgle, żeby nie chodziła w czasie gdy kocioł nie grzeje - szukać odpowiedniej pompy, czy raczej sterownika. A może darować sobie to rozwiązanie? Z góry dzięki.

----------


## uris

> Potrzebuję pomocy w wyborze pompy obiegowej CO - w skrócie moja instalacja to kocioł kondensacyjny 1F -> sprzęgło -> pompa i podłogówka na dwóch poziomach w sumie 200 m2 (załóżmy 18 pętli po 100m). 
> 
> Zależy mi na ekonomicznej (niskie zużycie prądu), cichej i niezawodnej pompie w rozsądnej cenie - będę wdzięczny za wszelkie wskazówki.
> 
> Ponadto myślałem o podłączeniu do pompy czujnika umieszczonego w sprzęgle, żeby nie chodziła w czasie gdy kocioł nie grzeje - szukać odpowiedniej pompy, czy raczej sterownika. A może darować sobie to rozwiązanie? Z góry dzięki.



W dobrze zrobionej instalacji pompę za sprzęgłem podłącza się do kotła o ile ma taką możliwość w tedy kocioł steruje pompą i nie ma takiej opcji żeby pompa niepotrzebnie pracowała .Czujnik temp ma być w sprzęgle i nigdzie go nie przekładaj bo on tam musi być .

----------


## Liwko

Jeżeli pompka pracuje w okresie grzewczym, to i tak niemal cała jej praca przekłada się na ciepło, które zostanie w domu. Jeżeli chcesz tu szukać jakichś spektakularnych oszczędności to możesz się zawieść. Jeżeli wybierzesz oszczędniejszą pompkę, to spalisz więcej gazu  :yes:

----------


## uris

Przy 18 pętlach to żadna pompa nie będzie ekonomiczna  :smile:  chyba że przy znikomym przepływie .

----------


## Liwko

> Przy 18 pętlach to żadna pompa nie będzie ekonomiczna  chyba że przy znikomym przepływie .


Ja mam 21 na 130m2  :smile: 
Pompka zużywa u mnie około 25zł na sezon, a mam zwykłą LFP

----------


## uris

To na którym biegu ona u ciebie działa ? i jakie masz przepływy ?

----------


## Liwko

> To na którym biegu ona u ciebie działa ? i jakie masz przepływy ?


III-45W, a jeżeli chodzi o przepływy to nie mam pojęcia. Pompka pracuje około 1300h/sezon.

----------


## Jacekss

@Liwko - to masz fajną pompkę, u siebie mam taką co na III biegu łapie 97W  :smile:  jakiś Grundfos..

----------


## uris

III bieg czyli max to przepływy masz powyżej 2,500l/h czyli ponad 1l/m , kwestia jeszcze jaka temperatura zasilania im niższa tym pompa pracuje więcej a im wyższa to pracuje rzadziej . Moja pompa pracuje 2x tyle co twoja tak pi razy dzwi  bo kociołek średnio w zimie pracuje 15h na dobę .




> @Liwko - to masz fajną pompkę, u siebie mam taką co na III biegu łapie 97W jakiś 
> Grundfos..


Też mam Grundfosa i faktycznie ta pompa to jakiś syf  wpier... tyle prądu co kolega pisze ,dlatego mam ją na II biegu bo jest najwydajniej i najekonomiczniej .

----------


## Liwko

> @Liwko - to masz fajną pompkę, u siebie mam taką co na III biegu łapie 97W  jakiś Grundfos..


To po co taka mocna?
Ale to dalej by było tylko około 50zł na sezon, z których i tak lwią część musiałbym dostarczyć w postaci ciepła z innego źródła.

----------


## Jacekss

taka była w piecyku.. ale co tam, i tak grzeje z COP=1  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> ale co tam, i tak grzeje z COP=1


Dokładnie.
Ale może u ciebie trzeba to bardziej przeliczyć?
Wiesz ile godzin rocznie kocioł grzeje CO? Możesz to w przybliżeniu obliczyć znając ilość gazu zużytego na CO przez ilość gazu zużywanego w ciągu jednej godziny.

----------


## Jacekss

u mnie kocioł elektryczny stąd i napisałem że grzeje z COP=1  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> u mnie kocioł elektryczny stąd i napisałem że grzeje z COP=1


No tak  :smile:

----------


## Ifarrg

Nie bijcie, bo może było, ale tyle stron nie przebrnę...

Czy jak puszczam rury przez dylatację w progu, to mogę je puścić w otulinie, gdy nie mam innych peszli??? A na otulinę normalnie pianka pionowo z wyciętą dziurką na rurki ...

----------


## Likopen

> Jeżeli pompka pracuje w okresie grzewczym, to i tak niemal cała jej praca przekłada się na ciepło, które zostanie w domu. Jeżeli chcesz tu szukać jakichś spektakularnych oszczędności to możesz się zawieść. Jeżeli wybierzesz oszczędniejszą pompkę, to spalisz więcej gazu


Racja, spektakularnych oszczędności nie będę szukał, po przeliczeniu stwierdzam, że poruszamy się w zakresie kilkudziesięciu złotych rocznie. Nadal wolę, żeby ciepło produkować z tańszego gazu niż z droższego prądu.

Maciej jakieś ulubione marki/ modele godne polecenia?

----------


## uris

Pompa się izoluje  :big grin:    co do modeli to najpopularniejsze to Wilo i Grundfos 

Ta jest całkiem fajna

----------


## fenix2

> Nie bijcie, bo może było, ale tyle stron nie przebrnę...
> 
> Czy jak puszczam rury przez dylatację w progu, to mogę je puścić w otulinie, gdy nie mam innych peszli??? A na otulinę normalnie pianka pionowo z wyciętą dziurką na rurki ...


Możesz puścić w piance.

----------


## fenix2

> III bieg czyli max to przepływy masz powyżej 2,500l/h czyli ponad 1l/m , kwestia jeszcze jaka temperatura zasilania im niższa tym pompa pracuje więcej a im wyższa to pracuje rzadziej . Moja pompa pracuje 2x tyle co twoja tak pi razy dzwi  bo kociołek średnio w zimie pracuje 15h na dobę .
> Też mam Grundfosa i faktycznie ta pompa to jakiś syf  wpier... tyle prądu co kolega pisze ,dlatego mam ją na II biegu bo jest najwydajniej i najekonomiczniej .


To wychodzi jakieś 41l/min a nie 1l/min.
Pytanie jaki ten Grundfos. Bo Alpha2 to tyle nie konsumuje na pewno.

----------


## Jacekss

mój Grundfos wyciąga ok 19 l/min
jaki typ mogę sprawdzić, ale to jakiś tani model  :smile:

----------


## uris

> To wychodzi jakieś 41l/min a nie 1l/min.
> Pytanie jaki ten Grundfos. Bo Alpha2 to tyle nie konsumuje na pewno.


Ponad 1l/m na jednym obiegu a ma ich 21 .
Tak właśnie Grundfos Alpha2 tak żre prąd ,podłączałem ja pod watomierz .

----------


## fox503

Witam,

Posiadam przygotowane przez p.Asolt OZC. Obecnie próbuje przygotować projekt rozstawów dla podłogówki.

Moje pytanie - jaką temperaturę wody zasilającej i deltę ochłodzenia wody przyjąć do projektu podłogówki,  gdy planuję instalować  pompę ciepła powietrze-woda (9kW).?

----------


## plusfoto

> Witam,
>   .....jaką temperaturę wody zasilającej i deltę ochłodzenia wody przyjąć do projektu podłogówki.....


 Tą temperaturę wyznaczy Ci jedno z pomieszczeń. U mnie była to jedna z łazienek gdzie aby uzyskać żądaną temp. rurki są rozłożone co 10cm (gęściej ciężko zrobić) a temp zasilania powinna wynosić 37 stopni. Ale o szczegóły pytaj *asolta. 
*

----------


## asolt

> Tą temperaturę wyznaczy Ci jedno z pomieszczeń. U mnie była to jedna z łazienek gdzie aby uzyskać żądaną temp. rurki są rozłożone co 10cm (gęściej ciężko zrobić) a temp zasilania powinna wynosić 37 stopni. Ale o szczegóły pytaj *asolta. 
> *


Tak własnie jest, wybieramy pomieszczenie o najwiekszych stratach ma m2 lub (i) pokryciu posadzki materiałem o najwiekszym oporze cieplnym (np. narozny pokój z parkietem, nie zawsze bedzie to łazienka, chociaz najczesciej), przyjmujemy rozstaw 10 cm (mniejszy niewiele daje a jest kłopotliwy w ułozeniu) i liczymy najnizszą mozliwą Tz przy dT=5 oC.

----------


## fox503

Prosiłbym o weryfikacje obliczeń:

1. Zgodnie z sugestiami wybrałem pomieszczenie o największej projektowej stracie ciepła φHL na m2 wynoszącym: 48,4 [W/m2] , rzeczywiście była to łazienka.

2. Następnie według tabeli dla oporu cieplnego R=0,01 [m2K/W] i temperatury wewnętrznej wynoszącej 24`C i odstępu układania rury Vr = 10 cm, odczytałem
dla temp. zasilania/powrotu 35/27 , maks. gęstość strumienia cieplnego wyniesie 41 W/m2 - zbliżona ale zbyt niska wartość
dla temp. zasilania/powrotu 40/35 , maks. gęstość strumienia cieplnego wyniesie 64 W/m2  - zbyt wysoka wartość

zatem orientacyjnie temperatura zasilania to 36`C.

I następnie dla tej przyjętej temp. zasilania 36`C wyliczam już rozstawy dla kolejnych pomieszczeń również odczytując w tabeli wymagane rozstawy dopasowując do odpowiedniej maks.gęstości strumienia cieplnego.

----------


## asolt

Dla Tz=35/27 załozono zbyt duzą dT, przy dT=5 oC moc grzejnika wzrosnie o kilkanascie %

----------


## fox503

Nie znalazłem tabel zawierających dane dla Tz/Tp 35/30 ani innych z dT=5 oC.

W jaki sposób mogę to przeliczyć ?

----------


## asolt

> Nie znalazłem tabel zawierających dane dla Tz/Tp 35/30 ani innych z dT=5 oC.
> 
> W jaki sposób mogę to przeliczyć ?


Skoro nie ma w tabelach to przyjąc wartosc Tz=36 oC, i tak dotyczy ona tylko temperatur zewnętrznych ponizej -15 oC

----------


## fox503

To jeszcze jedno pyt:
Wskaźnik ΦHL pomieszcz. odnies. do jego powierzchni φHL,f, [W/m2] = 48,4 , jest w odniesieniu od powierzchni pomieszczenia,
ale Temp. zasilania powinienem obliczyć w odniesieniu do powierzchni grzejnika podłogowego, a ta będzie mniejsza w łazienkach czy kuchniach.

----------


## teres

Z czego wynika przyjmowanie/obliczanie konkretnej wartości dT? Bardziej się to oblicza czy zakłada? Coś mi świta, że można to powiązać z przepływem w całej instalacji.

----------


## fox503

Założyłem parametry pracy pompy ciepła p-w na 35/30 zgodnie z tabelami odczytałem moc grzewczą grzejnika przy odpowiednim rozstawie 10-15 cm ( 10 -panele na podłogach/15-płytki).
Po przeliczeniu wszystkich pomieszczeń wyszło mi około 1600 mb rury 16mm.


Po rozmowie ze znajomym instalatorem zasugerował mi całkowitą zmianę podejścia aby podnieść temperaturę zasilania pompy do 40 stopni 
i wtedy odpowiednią wymaganą moc grzejnika osiągnę przy rozstawie 20-25 cm (panele/płytki) a ilość rury zmniejszy się o połowę do ok 800 mb.  
Osiągnę conajmniej 50% zysku (ok 3000zł ) na rurze i mniejszych rozdzielaczach.
Natomiast COP pompy po podniesieniu Temperatury zasilania spadnie jedynie o 20% (z cop 4,84 przy parametrach 7/35 na cop 3,87 przy 7/40 - pompa panasonic 9kW).


Pytanie również o sens wykorzystywania otuliny na rurach zasilających przy transferze w korytarzach, wg instalatora otulina jest zbędna, gdyż oczywiście przy rozdzielaczach bez otuliny się pojawi ale ciepło i tak rozejdzie się wewnątrz wylewki i temperatura się wyrówna.

Podłogówkę planuje układać samodzielnie, uwagi instalatora to tylko sugestie, ale niewiem czy słuszne.

----------


## Liwko

Ciepło zimno, ciepło zimno, ciepło zimno...

Nie kombinuj! Zapytaj też tego twojego instalatora o ilość czynnika w górnym źródle dla twojej pompy, zobaczymy co odpowie. Może wtedy ci bufor zaproponuje  :roll eyes:

----------


## fenix2

> Ponad 1l/m na jednym obiegu a ma ich 21 .
> Tak właśnie Grundfos Alpha2 tak żre prąd ,podłączałem ja pod watomierz .


Na mojej Alpha2L 25-60 napisali moc max 45W!

----------


## pecet0

Można zrobić dobrze podłogówkę samemu bez projektu.?
Co w przypadku gdybym zrobił za gęsto rurki? Mogę wtedy przykręcić na rozdzielacze dana pętle aby grzała słabiej niż pozostałe?
Przeszkadzałoby takie coś pompie lub całości systemowi jeśli jakaś pętle by się wyłączyło lub zminimalizowano przepływ?

----------


## Adam626

> Moje pytanie - jaką temperaturę wody zasilającej i deltę ochłodzenia wody przyjąć do projektu podłogówki,  gdy planuję instalować  pompę ciepła powietrze-woda (9kW).?


u mnie delta wychodzi w praktyce 5C i trzyma się tego dość dokładnie przy zasilaniu 29,5C i 0C na podwórku i pompie na 1 biegu i minimalnej mocy kotła.

----------


## Liwko

> Można zrobić dobrze podłogówkę samemu bez projektu.?
> Co w przypadku gdybym zrobił za gęsto rurki? Mogę wtedy przykręcić na rozdzielacze dana pętle aby grzała słabiej niż pozostałe?
> Przeszkadzałoby takie coś pompie lub całości systemowi jeśli jakaś pętle by się wyłączyło lub zminimalizowano przepływ?


Przy dobrze zaizolowanym domu podłogówka jest bardzo idiotoodporna. Jeżeli zrobisz za gęsto rurki, to albo obniżysz temperaturę zasilania, albo przydławisz pętle. Wyjdzie drożej w inwestycji, ale nie stanowi to problemu jeżeli chodzi o grzanie.
Czym będziesz grzał?

----------


## cezary.pl

> Można zrobić dobrze podłogówkę samemu bez projektu.?
> Co w przypadku gdybym zrobił za gęsto rurki? Mogę wtedy przykręcić na rozdzielacze dana pętle aby grzała słabiej niż pozostałe?
> Przeszkadzałoby takie coś pompie lub całości systemowi jeśli jakaś pętle by się wyłączyło lub zminimalizowano przepływ?


1. Można jak się potrafi.
2. Rurki za gęsto to większe opory przepływu i większej wydajności pompa.

Tu ukłony dla Kan-Therm za uratowanie mojej podłogówki od kłopotliwego zagęszczenia. :smile: 

3. Pompie przeszkadza tylko całkowity brak przepływu. 

Pozdrawiam
Cezary

----------


## plusfoto

> 2.* Rurki za gęsto to większe opory przepływu i większej wydajności pompa.*
> 3. Pompie przeszkadza tylko całkowity brak przepływu. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Cezary


  Skąd takie wiadomości czerpiesz.

----------


## pecet0

> Przy dobrze zaizolowanym domu podłogówka jest bardzo idiotoodporna. Jeżeli zrobisz za gęsto rurki, to albo obniżysz temperaturę zasilania, albo przydławisz pętle. Wyjdzie drożej w inwestycji, ale nie stanowi to problemu jeżeli chodzi o grzanie.
> Czym będziesz grzał?


- dom będzie zaizolowany w sposób następujący: podłoga 20 cm styropianu białego, ściany 20 cm styropianu grafitowego, dach wełna 15 cm + 15 cm,  okna 3-szybowe na profilu 82 mm
- grzanie planuje kotłem gazowym kondensacyjnym pewnie Junkersem Smart 14-3C

Załączam jakiś rysunek z projektu (tylko tam nie była przewidziana podłogówka po całości)

----------


## cezary.pl

> Skąd takie wiadomości czerpiesz.


A to doprecyzuję. Robiąc grzejnik płaszczyznowy w pokoju 20 m2 w rozstawie rurek co 10 cm ledwo starczył odcinek Peksa fi 16, 200 m. Na 4 biegu pompy przepływ tylko 1l/min po skróceniu tej linii w rozstawie co 15 cm pompa na 3 biegu 1,5 l/min.

Pozdrawiam
Cezary

----------


## Liwko

> A to doprecyzuję. Robiąc grzejnik płaszczyznowy w pokoju 20 m2 w rozstawie rurek co 10 cm ledwo starczył odcinek Peksa fi 16, 200 m. Na 4 biegu pompy przepływ tylko 1l/min po skróceniu tej linii w rozstawie co 15 cm pompa na 3 biegu 1,5 l/min.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Cezary


W pokoju co 10cm?  :smile:

----------


## plusfoto

> A to doprecyzuję. Robiąc grzejnik płaszczyznowy w pokoju 20 m2 w rozstawie rurek co 10 cm ledwo starczył odcinek Peksa fi 16, 200 m. Na 4 biegu pompy przepływ tylko 1l/min po skróceniu tej linii w rozstawie co 15 cm pompa na 3 biegu 1,5 l/min.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Cezary


Pętla 200m   ???????

----------


## Liwko

> - dom będzie zaizolowany w sposób następujący: podłoga 20 cm styropianu białego, ściany 20 cm styropianu grafitowego, dach wełna 15 cm + 15 cm,  okna 3-szybowe na profilu 82 mm
> - grzanie planuje kotłem gazowym kondensacyjnym pewnie Junkersem Smart 14-3C
> 
> Załączam jakiś rysunek z projektu (tylko tam nie była przewidziana podłogówka po całości)


Jeżeli to dom z poddaszem to zrób tak.
Na dole zrób co 15cm ( w łazience co 10). U góry ze względu na mniejszą kubaturę zrób co 20cm a w łazience co 15. Pętle max 100m. Wszystko to bez problemu wyregulujesz na rotametrach. 
Nie kombinuj z żadnym sterowaniem.

Ps. Balkon sobie odpuść, szkoda kasy  :wink:

----------


## cezary.pl

> W pokoju co 10cm?


Też teraz się z tego śmieję. W łazience mam rozstaw rurek co 10 cm.

Pozdrawiam
Cezary

----------


## cezary.pl

> Jeżeli to dom z poddaszem to zrób tak.
> Na dole zrób co 15cm ( w łazience co 10). U góry ze względu na mniejszą kubaturę zrób co 20cm a w łazience co 15. Pętle max 100m. Wszystko to bez problemu wyregulujesz na rotametrach. 
> Nie kombinuj z żadnym sterowaniem.
> 
> Ps. Balkon sobie odpuść, szkoda kasy


To dobra podstawa z naciskiem "pętle max 100 m"

Pozdrawiam
Cezary

----------


## pecet0

> Jeżeli to dom z poddaszem to zrób tak.
> Na dole zrób co 15cm ( w łazience co 10). U góry ze względu na mniejszą kubaturę zrób co 20cm a w łazience co 15. Pętle max 100m. Wszystko to bez problemu wyregulujesz na rotametrach. 
> Nie kombinuj z żadnym sterowaniem.
> 
> Ps. Balkon sobie odpuść, szkoda kasy


Dziękuję za rady.

Czyli żadnego sterownika? ani nawet czujnika temperatury wewnątrz w jednym pomieszczeniu?

----------


## grzeniu666

> Czyli żadnego sterownika? ani nawet czujnika temperatury wewnątrz w jednym pomieszczeniu?


Możliwe że sterownik do kotła będzie miał czujnik temp wewnętrznej. Dorzucę: pętle w miarę równe (+-25%?)

Popieram @Liwko: nie rób podłogówki na balkonie, szkoda kasy  :smile:

----------


## KAN-therm

Różne na forum bywają opinie na temat sterowania temp. wewnętrzną, są przeciwnicy jak i zwolennicy tego rozwiązania, natomiast faktem jest to że instalacja OP ma dość sporą bezwładność i przy dużej izolacyjności budynku jakakolwiek zmiana temp. na termostacie odczuwalna będzie po kilku, a może nawet kilkunastu godzinach. 
Jeśli natomiast, w dłuższej perspektywie czasu, chcesz swobodnie różnicować temp. w pomieszczeniach, bez biegania i kręcenia przepływomierzami, termostaty naścienne mogą być przydatne.

Na pewno przynajmniej zalecam położenie przewodów w ścianach pod ewentualne podłączenie automatyki w przyszłości, sterowanie radiowe na dzień dzisiejszy nadal jest stosunkowo droższe niż wersja przewodowa.

----------


## pecet0

> Jeśli natomiast, w dłuższej perspektywie czasu, chcesz swobodnie różnicować temp. w pomieszczeniach, bez biegania i kręcenia przepływomierzami, termostaty naścienne mogą być przydatne.
> Na pewno przynajmniej zalecam położenie przewodów w ścianach pod ewentualne podłączenie automatyki w przyszłości.


Wystarczy do jednego pomieszczenia podciągnąć (z dala od kominka) czy  do każdego pomieszczenia gdzie jest osobna pętla grzewcza?

----------


## weasel123

Chyba trochę wyolbrzymiacie tę mityczną bezwładność OP.  Z moich obserwacji wynika że to jest bardziej 1,5-2 godziny niż kilkanaście. Ale tak to bywa. Pierwszy napisze kilka godzin, następny na tej podstawie że od kilku do 10, potem robi się z tego kilkanaście, a zaraz zacznie się liczenie w dobach. Jak by tak było to taka instalacja byłaby w praktyce niesterowalna bo kompletnie nie reagowałaby na zmiany temp zewnętrznej bo mielibyśmy np reakcję na ochłodzenie wieczorem dopiero w południe następnego dnia a wiemy że tak nie jest. 
Automatykę można sobie od razu darować bo można temat załatwić kilkudniową obserwacją temperatur w pomieszczeniach - raz ustawiasz i szlus, więc nie ma co się sadzić na skomplikowane rozwiązania skoro podłogówka i tak "wygładzi" poczynania regulującego.

----------


## asolt

> W pokoju co 10cm?


Co w tym dziwnego? czasami sie tak zdarza ze pokój jest narozny i ma 2cm lity parkiet, chcąc nie podwyzszac Tz dla tego konkretnego pomieszczenia zageszczamy rozstaw. To wynika z obliczen.

----------


## Liwko

> Wystarczy do jednego pomieszczenia podciągnąć (z dala od kominka) czy  do każdego pomieszczenia gdzie jest osobna pętla grzewcza?


Kabelki sobie pociągnij nawet do każdego pomieszczenia. Jeżeli po np. roku, dwóch dojdziesz do wniosku że potrzebne jest ci sterowanie jakichś pomieszczeniach, to sobie założysz siłowniki. Jednak nie sadzę byś to po tym czasie zrobił. Ale kabelki są stosunkowo tanie, więc sobie pociągnij.

----------


## KAN-therm

Ja wykonując to dla siebie, zainwestowałbym w dodatkowe metry przewodu elektrycznego (min. 3-żyłowy) i doprowadził go do głównych pomieszczeń (pokoje, korytarze, kuchnia + łazienka).

Miejsce powinno dobrze oddawać odczucie temp. w pomieszczeniu, z dala od okien, miejsc nasłonecznionych, zabezpieczone przed ewentualnymi przeciągami, nie zakryte przez firany lub inne elementy wyposażenia pomieszczenia.

----------


## Liwko

> Chyba trochę wyolbrzymiacie tę mityczną bezwładność OP.  Z moich obserwacji wynika że to jest bardziej 1,5-2 godziny niż kilkanaście.


W górę tak (odpowiednia temperatura czynnika), ale w dół to tylko przy słabo izolowanym domu.

----------


## cezary.pl

> Co w tym dziwnego? czasami sie tak zdarza ze pokój jest narozny i ma 2cm lity parkiet, chcąc nie podwyzszac Tz dla tego konkretnego pomieszczenia zageszczamy rozstaw. To wynika z obliczen.


Masz rację, ale mój błąd polegał na tym, że dałem jedną pętlę dł. 200 m w rozstawie co 10 cm zamiast dwóch pętli, a rozdzielacz już kupiony i zamontowany.

Pozdrawiam
Cezary

----------


## asolt

> Masz rację, ale mój błąd polegał na tym, że dałem jedną pętlę dł. 200 m w rozstawie co 10 cm zamiast dwóch pętli, a rozdzielacz już kupiony i zamontowany.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Cezary


Tak to faktycznie bład, ale 10 cm to wcale nie bład. Coraz czesciej inwestorzy wykanczają posadzki parkietem i te 10 cm z powodu ograniczenia temp posadzki musi byc. gdy do tego dodamy temp pomieszczenia 22-23 oC to te 10 cm jest za duzo. Niestety mniejsze rozstawy z powodów czysto wykonawczych rzadko sie stosuje.

----------


## asolt

> Dorzucę: pętle w miarę równe (+-25%?)


Nie ma takiego wymogu, czasem jest to fizycznie niemozliwe, bo jak dac mało rozniące sie petle do pomieszczenia 5 m2 i np. 20 m2 przy jednakowym rozstawie. Po to są rotametry aby ustawic żądane wg obliczen przepływy.

----------


## weasel123

> W górę tak (odpowiednia temperatura czynnika), ale w dół to tylko przy słabo izolowanym domu.


Prawda. 
Tyle że ludzi zwykle interesuje "w górę" co jest zrozumiałe. U mnie chałupa bierze przy ~0stC jakieś 3KW więc nie mam problemu z "w dół" : |

----------


## kamyk68

Potrzebuję zrobić ok 70m2 ogrzewania podłogowego w metodzie suchej na podłodze na legarach drewnianych .Czy jest ktoś może kto ma jakieś doświadczenie w temacie i wykonuje takie kombinacje ?

----------


## boleknh

Podpowiedzcie prosze jak wyregulować podłogowke z dwoma zaworami rtl,  mam taką instalacje , ktos to kiedys ustawił i walcze ostatnio z duzym zuciem gazu i zastanawiam sie czy to sa dobre ustawienia ,tak naprawde nie wiem co do czego służy ,dziekuje za pomoc i wyrozumiałość.Ogrzewanie w domu 80m2 ogrzewania podłogowego i 5 grzejnikow

----------


## jacek.zoo

> Podpowiedzcie prosze jak wyregulować podłogowke z dwoma zaworami rtl,  mam taką instalacje , ktos to kiedys ustawił i walcze ostatnio z duzym zuciem gazu i zastanawiam sie czy to sa dobre ustawienia ,tak naprawde nie wiem co do czego służy ,dziekuje za pomoc i wyrozumiałość.Ogrzewanie w domu 80m2 ogrzewania podłogowego i 5 grzejnikow


ale ktos ci napierniczyl w tym rozdziepaczu, zaworow, zaworkow termoststow a prostych rotametrow nie dal. Bez rotsmetrow nie wyregulujesz podlogowki

----------


## uris

> Chyba trochę wyolbrzymiacie tę mityczną bezwładność OP.  Z moich obserwacji wynika że to jest bardziej 1,5-2 godziny niż kilkanaście. Ale tak to bywa. Pierwszy napisze kilka godzin, następny na tej podstawie że od kilku do 10, potem robi się z tego kilkanaście, a zaraz zacznie się liczenie w dobach. Jak by tak było to taka instalacja byłaby w praktyce niesterowalna bo kompletnie nie reagowałaby na zmiany temp zewnętrznej bo mielibyśmy np reakcję na ochłodzenie wieczorem dopiero w południe następnego dnia a wiemy że tak nie jest. 
> Automatykę można sobie od razu darować bo można temat załatwić kilkudniową obserwacją temperatur w pomieszczeniach - raz ustawiasz i szlus, więc nie ma co się sadzić na skomplikowane rozwiązania skoro podłogówka i tak "wygładzi" poczynania regulującego.


Bezwładność OP zależy od TZ CO  .

----------


## weasel123

Oczywiście że tak, ale i tak każdy celuje w minimum bo wahania temp wewn wtedy mniejsze. To raczej podstawy... 
Chodzi mi o to że gdzie zajrzysz to czasy bezwładności coraz dłuższe a to bzdura. Akurat patrzę na moje wykresy zasilanie/temp w pokoju i wychodzi mi że reakcja jest po ~2 godzinach a grubość posadzki niespecjalnie ma duży wpływ. 
Dałbym wykres ale coś mi nie wychodzi wklejanie.

----------


## uris

Co to znaczy reakcja - co masz na myśli  , ile czasu trwa podniesienie o 1*C  temp w domu .

----------


## CityMatic

> Podpowiedzcie prosze jak wyregulować podłogowke z dwoma zaworami rtl,  mam taką instalacje , ktos to kiedys ustawił i walcze ostatnio z duzym zuciem gazu


A kiedy piec był serwisowany? może zanieczyszczony wymiennik ? gazowy i problem z nadpalaniem trzeba to przede wszystkim sprawdzić.

----------


## weasel123

> Co to znaczy reakcja - co masz na myśli  , ile czasu trwa podniesienie o 1*C  temp w domu .


Reakcja w sensie zauważalny wzrost temperatury.
Wczoraj wieczorem z 20,8 na 21,8 trwało ~3 godziny przy zasilaniu stopniowo rosnącym od 29 do 32. Pewnie dałoby się szybciej ale nie ma sensu pałować wyższymi temperaturami na wejściu. 
Czego jak klikne załącznik i "wybierz plik" to nic się nie dzieje? Firefox.

----------


## grzeniu666

> Nie ma takiego wymogu, czasem jest to fizycznie niemozliwe, bo jak dac mało rozniące sie petle do pomieszczenia 5 m2 i np. 20 m2 przy jednakowym rozstawie. Po to są rotametry aby ustawic żądane wg obliczen przepływy.


Zdarzają się takie przypadki, ale sądzę że w zdecydowanej większości da się tak zakombinować. OK, ważniejsze aby nie robić pętli zbyt długich (pętle wyraźnie krótsze można przydławić choć czasem szkoda dodatkowej sekcji rozdzielaczy, jeśli już nie chcemy łączyć pomieszczeń lub dołączyć do małego pomieszczenia skrawka podłogi z innego pomieszczenia).

Wiem że nie robisz statystyk (vide moje "zdarzają się" i "w zdecydowanej większości"). Zauważyłeś, że odpowiadałem na pytanie @pecet0, dot. wykonania podłogówki _bez_projektu_, więc skąd obliczenia?

----------


## uris

> Reakcja w sensie zauważalny wzrost temperatury.
> Wczoraj wieczorem z 20,8 na 21,8 trwało ~3 godziny przy zasilaniu stopniowo rosnącym od 29 do 32. Pewnie dałoby się szybciej ale nie ma sensu pałować wyższymi temperaturami na wejściu. 
> Czego jak klikne załącznik i "wybierz plik" to nic się nie dzieje? Firefox.


Co by nie mowić to 3 godz to jest bardzo długo i szczerze powiem nie chce mi sie wierzyć ze dokonałeś tego 32*C  ewentualnie mówisz o jakimś małym pomieszczeniu .

----------


## weasel123

2, 3 czy 4 godziny to jest długo ale tylko wtedy jak robisz jazdy po kilka stopni w dół i w górę w ciągu doby. 
Ogólnie u mnie kocioł robi nie więcej niż na 35 stC zwykle a to i tak przy podnoszeniu a nie utrzymaniu temp. , zresztą zblokowałem max 37. Rurki mam co 10cm to może dlatego. 
Pomieszczenie nie jest małe, np cały parter to jedno pomieszczenie, a na piętrze wszystkie drzwi pootwierane i przepływy dokręciłem tak że z grubsza jest tak samo wszędzie więc nie mówię tu o pomiarze w jakimś konkretnym miejscu tylko ogólnie w chałupie. 

Przy okazji mam pytanie. Widzę że podłoga na dole zaciąga DUŻO więcej energii niż na piętrze. Częściowo pewnie ma znaczenie że to szeregówka od dewelopera więc wiadomo jak to jest budowane, ale od SSZ z tynkami zewn. dalej robiłem sam. Na podłodze 10cm styro więc trochę mało ale geniusz projektant tak wymyslił i więcej się nie zmieściło, ale to też kładłem sam więc dziur raczej nie ma. Możliwe że w wyniku takiego a nie innego układu pomieszczeń ciepło z dołu nagina w górę na piętro dziurą schodowa i stąd takie różnice?  podłoga na górze bierze może z 1/3 tego co dół.

----------


## Liwko

> podłoga na górze bierze może z 1/3 tego co dół.


Nie licz podłogi a kubaturę.

----------


## asolt

> Nie licz podłogi a kubaturę.


Nie kubaturę, a straty dla poszczegolnych pomieszczen, zsumowanie strat dla wszystkich pomieszczen z podziałem na kondygnacje da obraz tego jaki jest faktyczny podział strat na kazdą z kondygnacji.

----------


## weasel123

ale na górze kubatura znacznie większa bo sufity w 2 pokojach po 3,5m i powierzchnia też większa bo na parterze niegrzany garaż trochę zajmuje. Powierzchnia okien też na górze trochę większa.
Jeszcze bym próbował sobie to tłumaczyć 2x grubszą wylewką na dole czyli większą akumulacją podłogi, ale to raczej nie to bo temp powrotu spada i rośnie tak samo jak na górze mimo wpompowania większej ilości ciepła. 
Wątpię żeby w grunt uciekało aż tyle, jedyne moje logiczne wytłumaczenie to to że dołem grzeję górę.

----------


## weasel123

> Nie kubaturę, a straty dla poszczegolnych pomieszczen, zsumowanie strat dla wszystkich pomieszczen z podziałem na kondygnacje da obraz tego jaki jest faktyczny podział strat na kazdą z kondygnacji.


różnice między piętrami są na pewno ale chyba nie 2 czy 3 krotne??

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Założenia: dom piętrowy, dobrze izolowany, Płyta fundamentowa izolowana, 20 cm ocieplenia, OP, pompa ciepła PW

Cel - dodatnia temp. w garażu

Czy puścić OP w garażu???
Czy pomimo braku OP będzie dodatnia temp.?
Jeśli garaż nieogrzewany: brak styropianu pod posadzką + styropian na suficie i ścianie garaż/dom?

----------


## uris

> Założenia: dom piętrowy, dobrze izolowany, Płyta fundamentowa izolowana, 20 cm ocieplenia, OP, pompa ciepła PW
> 
> Cel - dodatnia temp. w garażu
> 
> Czy puścić OP w garażu???
> Czy pomimo braku OP będzie dodatnia temp.?
> Jeśli garaż nieogrzewany: brak styropianu pod posadzką + styropian na suficie i ścianie garaż/dom?


Garaż bez styropianu w posadzce , docieplony = dodatnia temperatura

----------


## uris

> 2, 3 czy 4 godziny to jest długo ale tylko wtedy jak robisz jazdy po kilka stopni w dół i w górę w ciągu doby. 
> Ogólnie u mnie kocioł robi nie więcej niż na 35 stC zwykle a to i tak przy podnoszeniu a nie utrzymaniu temp. , zresztą zblokowałem max 37. Rurki mam co 10cm to może dlatego. 
> Pomieszczenie nie jest małe, np cały parter to jedno pomieszczenie, a na piętrze wszystkie drzwi pootwierane i przepływy dokręciłem tak że z grubsza jest tak samo wszędzie więc nie mówię tu o pomiarze w jakimś konkretnym miejscu tylko ogólnie w chałupie. 
> 
> Przy okazji mam pytanie. Widzę że podłoga na dole zaciąga DUŻO więcej energii niż na piętrze. Częściowo pewnie ma znaczenie że to szeregówka od dewelopera więc wiadomo jak to jest budowane, ale od SSZ z tynkami zewn. dalej robiłem sam. Na podłodze 10cm styro więc trochę mało ale geniusz projektant tak wymyslił i więcej się nie zmieściło, ale to też kładłem sam więc dziur raczej nie ma. Możliwe że w wyniku takiego a nie innego układu pomieszczeń ciepło z dołu nagina w górę na piętro dziurą schodowa i stąd takie różnice?  podłoga na górze bierze może z 1/3 tego co dół.


Tu nie trzeba wachlować temperatura, wystarczy ze Grzejesz  w opcji termostat  ,w 90%  sterowników masz histeryczne 0,5*C zanim system sie bujnie temperatura spada dalej i w efekcie gdy system zaczyna podnosić temp w domu to ty na termometrze masz już o ~1*C mniej . Niska temp zasilania ,bezwładność większa .

----------


## weasel123

Dlatego olałem termostat i używam korekty - pali tyle samo a w korekcie podłoga lekko ciepła cały czas a nie na przemian zimna-mocno ciepła. No ale to się sprawdza raczej jak trzymasz względnie stałą temp.
Termostat ma tylką jedną drobną przewagę - pompa obiegowa nie chodzi cały czas ale to drobiazg.

----------


## uris

Ja ogólnie jadę na samej pogodynce ale testowałem teraz opcje termostat , temp co ma sztywno 40*c. moc kotła Mac 10kw i powiem ze działało to całkiem dobrze i spalanie było trochę mniejsze .

----------


## weasel123

40 nie dam bo bym nie zdzierżył. Z tego co widzę to korekta jest dobrym kompromisem między termostatem a pogodówką. Na samym czujniku zewn. mi się nie sprawdzało bo w okresach przejściowych wszystkie krzywe są za niskie i musiałem obracać ich lewą stroną żeby było dobrze. 
Tak na marginesie jak to działa skoro ustawiłeś sterowanie z pogodówki/korekty i na sztywno zasilanie 40?

----------


## KAN-therm

> Potrzebuję zrobić ok 70m2 ogrzewania podłogowego w metodzie suchej na podłodze na legarach drewnianych .Czy jest ktoś może kto ma jakieś doświadczenie w temacie i wykonuje takie kombinacje ?


Mamy takie system w ofercie - System KAN-therm TBS, do suchej zabudowy podłogi.

Bazuje na płytach styropianowych wyposażonych w specjalnie przygotowane rowki pod  rury oraz metalowe lamele wkładane w te rowki (dla zwiększenia powierzchni oddawania ciepła przez rurę). Całość układana może być na drewnianej podłodze i przykrywana suchym jastrychem, gotowe systemy choćby z oferty firmy Knauf.

Jest to tzw. lekka konstrukcja podłogi, predysponowana głównie dla drewnianych stropów.

Ogólny opis systemu znajdziesz tu:
http://pl.kan-therm.com/system_kan_t...therm_tbs.html

W poradniku więcej danych technicznych dot. tego rozwiązania (str. 35):
http://pl.kan-therm.com/kan/upload/p...-podlogowe.pdf

----------


## uris

> 40 nie dam bo bym nie zdzierżył. Z tego co widzę to korekta jest dobrym kompromisem między termostatem a pogodówką. Na samym czujniku zewn. mi się nie sprawdzało bo w okresach przejściowych wszystkie krzywe są za niskie i musiałem obracać ich lewą stroną żeby było dobrze. 
> Tak na marginesie jak to działa skoro ustawiłeś sterowanie z pogodówki/korekty i na sztywno zasilanie 40?


Dlaczego by niezdzierzyl , tez tak myślałem jak ty . Musisz wziąć pod uwagę ze im wyższa temp zasilania tym  większa delta T , wpuszczasz ~40 a wychodzi ~30
Na sterowniku masz taka opcje jak minimalna temp zasilania , ustawiam na 40 przestawiam na termostat ograniczam moc kotła do 10kw .

----------


## Kyniek123

Cześć
Czy w miejscu schodów drewnianych samonośnych umieszcza się pętle podłogówki? Przykład schodów na zdjęciu z wizualizacji. Czy istnieje możliwość montażu takich schodów bez wwiercania się w podłogę?

----------


## Liwko

> Cześć
> Czy w miejscu schodów drewnianych samonośnych umieszcza się pętle podłogówki? Przykład schodów na zdjęciu z wizualizacji. Czy istnieje możliwość montażu takich schodów bez wwiercania się w podłogę?


Omiń pętlą to miejsce i po problemie.

----------


## Kyniek123

Dokładnie nie wiem jakie to będą schody, więc nie wiem w którym dokładnie miejscu mogą być montowane do podłogi parteru. W takim razie dla pewności powinienem pominąć miejsce o wymiarach około 2,5mx 2m. Salon ma około 66m2 więc 5m2 bez podłogówki to nie problem?

----------


## Liwko

> Dokładnie nie wiem jakie to będą schody, więc nie wiem w którym dokładnie miejscu mogą być montowane do podłogi parteru. W takim razie dla pewności powinienem pominąć miejsce o wymiarach około 2,5mx 2m. Salon ma około 66m2 więc 5m2 bez podłogówki to nie problem?


Żaden.

Ps. U góry też rób!

----------


## Kyniek123

Dzięki Liwko
Robię podłogówkę 100%. W łazience dodaję grzejniki .. elektryczne  :wink:  nadmuchowe do suszenia ręczników i ewentualnego szybkiego podgrzania  Pozdrawiam.

----------


## emmer

Jezeli wyjdzie tak ze bedziesz chodzil po plytkach w miejscu bez tej pętli to napewno poczujesz jej brak

----------


## Kyniek123

W salonie będą panele. W takim razie odczucie to będzie pewnie dużo mniejsze ..?

----------


## b2211

Jak się na to zapatrujecie temperatura w podłogówkę idzie 50 stopni, palę wunglem  :mad:  co  2 dni.

----------


## Liwko

> Jak się na to zapatrujecie *temperatura w podłogówkę idzie 50* stopni, palę wunglem  co  2 dni.


MASAKRA  :ohmy:

----------


## fenix2

> Jak się na to zapatrujecie temperatura w podłogówkę idzie 50 stopni, palę wunglem  co  2 dni.


Ta tak serio?
A dlaczegóż tak dużo? Maks jeśli dobrze pamiętam to 45*.
Podłogówka robi za bufor?

----------


## cruz

> Ta tak serio?
> A dlaczegóż tak dużo? Maks jeśli dobrze pamiętam to 45*.
> Podłogówka robi za bufor?


Pewnie nie robi a ma robić. Powinno być tak:
Kocioł CO  -> bufor -> podłogówka.
Ja tak mam, teraz palę 3 razy w tygodniu podłoga ma ledwo 25 oC.

----------


## b2211

> Ja tak mam, teraz palę 3 razy w tygodniu podłoga ma ledwo 25 oC.


 To tak jak ja paląc co drugi dzień wychodzi na to samo. Bufora nie mam tylko zwykły na wodę ciepłą.


> Ta tak serio?
> A dlaczegóż tak dużo? Maks jeśli dobrze pamiętam to 45*.
> Podłogówka robi za bufor?


 Puszczam 50 stopni ponieważ tyle mam na piecu a czasami nawet więcej   :big tongue: . Maks jest 55* więc myślę że w normie. Faktycznie wychodzi na to że podłoga robi za bufor.

----------


## Jacekss

przy wyjściu z bufora zrobić mieszacz i ustawić np 45C zamiast 50C

----------


## Liwko

> przy wyjściu z bufora zrobić mieszacz i ustawić np 45C zamiast 50C


U mnie w największe mrozy nawet 35 nie widziałem!

----------


## Jacekss

zależy jak się grzeje, można wyższą temp krócej albo niższą i dłużej... u mnie ustawiłem max na 38C
btw. co to za zima tej zimy .. ciepło, kwiatki kwitną  :smile:  ... ale przynajmniej koszty CO będą niższe hehe

----------


## fachman19

> To tak jak ja paląc co drugi dzień wychodzi na to samo. Bufora nie mam tylko zwykły na wodę ciepłą. Puszczam 50 stopni ponieważ tyle mam na piecu a czasami nawet więcej  . Maks jest 55* więc myślę że w normie. Faktycznie wychodzi na to że podłoga robi za bufor.



Czy temperaturę w domu regulujesz zwijając dywany.?

----------


## fachman19

[QUOTE=Jacekss;7028733. co to za zima tej zimy .. ciepło, kwiatki kwitną  :smile:  ... ale przynajmniej koszty CO będą niższe hehe[/QUOTE]

Te kwiaty to dla Putina .

----------


## b2211

> Czy temperaturę w domu regulujesz zwijając dywany.?


Tylko bez nerwów  :wiggle:  mieszacz mam którym reguluję temperaturę jaka idzie w podłogę rotamery też odkręcone na maxa. Mieszacz jest ustawiony na ponad 50* dlatego że lubimy ciepełko. U mnie 20* w domu nie przejdzie totalne minimum to 21* ale bardziej pożądane jest 22-23* oczywiście w pokojach.

----------


## fachman19

> Tylko bez nerwów  mieszacz mam którym reguluję temperaturę jaka idzie w podłogę rotamery też odkręcone na maxa. Mieszacz jest ustawiony na ponad 50* dlatego że lubimy ciepełko. U mnie 20* w domu nie przejdzie totalne minimum to 21* ale bardziej pożądane jest 22-23* oczywiście w pokojach.


Ja mam 23 * przy temperaturze wody 35 *C tylko w czasie 2 taryfy

----------


## b2211

> Ja mam 23 * przy temperaturze wody 35 *C tylko w czasie 2 taryfy


Tak naprawdę zależy czym się grzeje jak włączam gaz wtedy puszczam w podłogę 40* a na węglu mi się to nie opłaca ponieważ te 10* idzie w komin. Wczoraj paliłem i rano temperatura w pokojach to 24* więc dzisiaj już nie palę,  Jutro mi pewnie zejdzie w okolice 21*, dla ścisłości piec jest dolnego spalania  :smile: .

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

> Tylko bez nerwów  mieszacz mam którym reguluję temperaturę jaka idzie w podłogę rotamery też odkręcone na maxa. Mieszacz jest ustawiony na ponad 50* dlatego że lubimy ciepełko. U mnie 20* w domu nie przejdzie totalne minimum to 21* ale bardziej pożądane jest 22-23* oczywiście w pokojach.


u mnie też nie przejdzie 21 st bo baba zaraz miałczy że jakoś zimno , ale ja po rozpaleniu też daję na maxa czyli 55 st i po około 2 godz jak zagrzeje się to diabelstwo to przykręcam termostat oraz przełaczam pompkę na 1 bieg i gitara , kocioł za duży zasypowy  i pali co najmniej 15 godz czasem ponad 24 przy tej dziwnej pogodzie 
rotametry też na maxa odkręcone

----------


## _olo_

Czy ktoś jest w stanie określić tak na oko, czy do podłogówki ~1500mb rurki fi16 w 19 obiegach po maks. 90m wystarczy pompka 25/60, konkretnie sprzedawca poleca mi diamonda elektroniczną, modelu nie pamiętam.
Jak dobrać do takiego układu termostatyczny zawór trójdrożny mieszający, trochę poczytałem i chyba powinno się dobrać wg. parametru Kvs - jaki zawór będzie właściwy by regulacja działała sprawnie i nie dławił przepływów w moim przypadku ?

----------


## plusfoto

A mieszacz z jakiego powodu będzie Ci potrzebny?

----------


## fenix2

> Czy ktoś jest w stanie określić tak na oko, czy do podłogówki ~1500mb rurki fi16 w 19 obiegach po maks. 90m wystarczy pompka 25/60, konkretnie sprzedawca poleca mi diamonda elektroniczną, modelu nie pamiętam.
> Jak dobrać do takiego układu termostatyczny zawór trójdrożny mieszający, trochę poczytałem i chyba powinno się dobrać wg. parametru Kvs - jaki zawór będzie właściwy by regulacja działała sprawnie i nie dławił przepływów w moim przypadku ?


Jakie źródło ciepła?

----------


## _olo_

Źródło - grzałka 3-fazowa 10kW podgrzewająca wodę z bojlerze 160l.
Temp wody CO - nie mam pojęcia  :wink:  Przed "wymiennikiem płaszczowym" 60-80st., za wymiennikiem na zasilaniu CO...okaże się wkrótce.

----------


## fenix2

TO zawór 3D powinien być.

----------


## _olo_

Zwykły 3D to już bardziej skomplikowany układ, do regulacji wymaga chyba siłownika i sterownika ?
Pompa  NEWRS25/60EL diamond, wysokość podnoszenia 6m - da rade całość obsłużyć ?

----------


## fenix2

> Zwykły 3D to już bardziej skomplikowany układ, do regulacji wymaga chyba siłownika i sterownika ?
> Pompa  NEWRS25/60EL diamond, wysokość podnoszenia 6m - da rade całość obsłużyć ?


Skomplikowany? Banalnie prosty. 3D termostatyczny sterujesz ręcznie lub 4D ręcznie lub siłownikiem. Jeśli brak głowić na pętlach.
Nie wiem czy pompa da radę. U mnie 25/60 daję rade ale mam około 1km rurek i 13 pętli.

----------


## _olo_

Termostatyczny tak, o takim właśnie myślałem, tyle że ten który miałem brać miał taki mały prześwit, że podobno na maks 600m rurki się nadawał, ogólnie wygląda na to, że termostatyczne mają małe przepływy, 3D pod siłownik już są ok, tyle że potrzebny siłownik i sterownik żeby się same regulowały w zależności od temp wody dopływającej i temp. powrotu, tak mi się przynajmniej wydaje, a to już trochę bardziej skomplikowany układ.

----------


## fenix2

> Termostatyczny tak, o takim właśnie myślałem, tyle że ten który miałem brać miał taki mały prześwit, że podobno na maks 600m rurki się nadawał, ogólnie wygląda na to, że termostatyczne mają małe przepływy, 3D pod siłownik już są ok, tyle że potrzebny siłownik i sterownik żeby się same regulowały w zależności od temp wody dopływającej i temp. powrotu, tak mi się przynajmniej wydaje, a to już trochę bardziej skomplikowany układ.


Ja mam z Afriso taki 1 1/4 cala i ma Kvs:4.2m3/h, mało?

----------


## pecet0

jak się prowadzi kable do sterowników od podłogówki.

teoretyczne planowałem sterownik w jednym pomieszczeniu i z niego ogrzewać cały domek, a przepływy wyregulować sobie na rotametrach i  temat też byłby załatwiony.
ale dziś zaglądnąłem do jednego sklepu z instalacjami wod-kan  i sprzedawca mocno namawiał aby sterowników dać sobie znacznie więcej, w większości pomieszczeń.
warto coś takiego robić?   czy gra nie warta świeczki?

jeśli już ktoś tak robił to  jeśli mam domek z poddaszem użytkowym, to te kable między pomieszczeniami trzeba byłoby ciągnąć do pieca?   czy do tych rozdzielaczy (belek),  która jedna byłaby na parterze a druga na piętrze.
Jeśli tak to te pomieszczenia z piętra połączać kabelkiem 2x1,5  pomiędzy sterownikiem np w sypialnię na poddaszu i rozdzielaczu na poddaszu.
a np salon na parterze połączyć z rozdzielaczem na parterze?

----------


## _olo_

> Ja mam z Afriso taki 1 1/4 cala i ma Kvs:4.2m3/h, mało?


Ano to może by już wystarczyło, ESBE ma w przewodniku doboru zaworów nomogram do doboru, i tak mi wychodzi dla mojego zapotrzebowania ciepła przy założeniu grzania tylko w nocnej taryfie czyli jak rozumiem muszę założyć większe zapotrzebowanie na ciepło bo musi być dostarczone w niecałą połowę doby - Kvs 6,3, ewentualnie 8. Ale może 4,3 było by już ok, ten który oglądałem1" miał tylko 1,6 i to była lipa w przepływach na pierwszy rzut oka na tle 3D pod siłownik.

----------


## fotohobby

> ale dziś zaglądnąłem do jednego sklepu z instalacjami wod-kan  i sprzedawca mocno namawiał aby sterowników dać sobie znacznie więcej, w większości pomieszczeń.
> warto coś takiego robić?   czy gra nie warta świeczki?


Dla małego domu nie warto

----------


## fenix2

> Ano to może by już wystarczyło, ESBE ma w przewodniku doboru zaworów nomogram do doboru, i tak mi wychodzi dla mojego zapotrzebowania ciepła przy założeniu grzania tylko w nocnej taryfie czyli jak rozumiem muszę założyć większe zapotrzebowanie na ciepło bo musi być dostarczone w niecałą połowę doby - Kvs 6,3, ewentualnie 8. Ale może 4,3 było by już ok, ten który oglądałem1" miał tylko 1,6 i to była lipa w przepływach na pierwszy rzut oka na tle 3D pod siłownik.


Ilość dostarczonej energii zwiększysz podnosząc tem. zasilania. Samym przepływem nie da rady.
Tu masz katalog:
http://www.afriso.pl/pl/16,katalog-p...ajace-arv.html

----------


## _olo_

> Ilość dostarczonej energii zwiększysz podnosząc tem. zasilania. Samym przepływem nie da rady.
> Tu masz katalog:
> http://www.afriso.pl/pl/16,katalog-p...ajace-arv.html


Ale piszesz ogólnie czy w tym moim przypadku ?
Bo ogólnie to większy przepływ to i większa ilość transportowanego ciepła przy założeniu, że większy przepływ nie odbije się na spadku temp. medium ? W moim przypadku tak już się może stać bo grzałka nie za mocna a do tego jeszcze pracowało by to jeszcze przez płaszcz a nie bezpośrednio.

----------


## fenix2

> Ale piszesz ogólnie czy w tym moim przypadku ?
> Bo ogólnie to większy przepływ to i większa ilość transportowanego ciepła przy założeniu, że większy przepływ nie odbije się na spadku temp. medium ? W moim przypadku tak już się może stać bo grzałka nie za mocna a do tego jeszcze pracowało by to jeszcze przez płaszcz a nie bezpośrednio.


Pisałem ogólnie. Tak zwiększyć ilość dostarczanej energii można przez zwiększenie przepływu i podniesienie temperatury.
Chodziło mi o to, że przepływ można zwiększyć w niewielkim zakresie.

----------


## aktormgcin

Cześć,
Od miesiąca mieszkam w nowym domu, mam pewne problemy z działaniem podłogówki. 

Dom ocieplony jest styropianem 20-22 cm na ścianach, 19 cm podłoga na gruncie, 8 cm na piętrze, 38 cm wełny plus ocieplone poddasze nieużytkowe dodatkowo 18 cm wełny ze względu na rekuperator. Ogrzewam c.o. gazem, kocioł Vaillant Vc 206/5-5 Ecotec Plus (ograniczony przez serwisanta do 15kW), pompka Wilo Pico 25/1-6, sprzęgło hydrauliczne. Całość w domu to podłogówka, ułożona po 10 cm w pokojach, 8 cm w łazienkach i pralni, rurki 15 mm. Krzywą grzewczą miałem na 0,4 ale zmieniłem teraz na 0,45 żeby wypróbować innych ustawień. Z kotła schodziło mi dzisiaj ok 40 stC za pompką, powrót 30 stC, wydaje się być to duża różnica (-12 na zewnątrz). Wcześniej było 26 stC, na wylocie i ok 22 na powrocie, ale było cieplej. Powierzchnia całkowita to 200 m2 po podłodze i 40 m2 garażu, jeśli wierzyć instalatorowi poszło ok 2300 mb rurki. Posadzka z mixokreta, okna 3 szybowe ciepłe. 

Problemem jest nierówne grzanie, część pomieszczeń zwłaszcza tych na górze jest niedogrzana, generalnie różnica temperatur jest ok 1 stC chłodniej na poddaszu niż na dole. Chodząc po podłodze mogę ocenić że część pętli nie grzeje np. słabo grzeje podłoga w kuchni na parterze, łazienka na poddaszu, garderoba na poddaszu mam wrażenie że wcale nie jest ogrzewana. Na rozdzielaczach mam 13 i 11 pętli grzewczych. Układ był zapowietrzony i już raz odpowietrzany przez miglanca który robił mi instalację, pytanie czy skutecznie. Drugie pytanie czy i co mógł spartaczyć  :bash:  Podejrzewałem że pompa może być za mała ale sprawdzałem krzywe, przy tej ilości rurek mam pewnie ok 0,5 m3 wody, przy wysokości podnoszenia 4m pompka powinna dawać przepływ na poziomie 1,4m3/h. 

Będę wdzięczny za jakieś wskazówki, zarówno odnośnie samej instalacji jak i ustawień na kotle.

----------


## Adam626

ilość pętli wygląda OK. jedna pompa powinna to obsłużyć ( u mnie obsługuje więcej m2 pompa z pieca). Poodkręcaj wszystkie pętle na max i zobacz co się bedize działo. Jeśli jest to możliwe zwieksz predkosc pompy na max i obserwuj.

zasilanie 40 i powrót na 30  jest bardzo dziwne bo spadek powinien być około 5C i to przy zasilaniu 30C. Przy zasilaniu na podłogę 40C powinieneś mieć w domu z 26C.

----------


## Jacekss

delta T jest zależna od mocy piecyka i wielkości przepływu. jak chcesz mieć mniejsze dT to trzeba dać wyższy bieg w pompce.
u siebie mam dT = 8C. długo już grzejesz ?

----------


## Maher

Mi się jednak wydaje że jedna pompka sobie z tym nie poradzi, przy rozstawach 8cm/10cm pętle będą miały sporo ponad 100mb i przepływ będzie minimalny,a zarazem dłuższe pętle będą niedogrzewane i regulacja na rotametrach dużo nie pomorze bo nie będzie widać przepływów.

----------


## aktormgcin

Dziękuję za Wasze sugestie.
*Adam626*, no dokładnie bardzo dziwne, zwłaszcza że nastawa jest na 21,5 stC. Wszystko jest na maxa odkręcone tzn powroty na rozdzielaczach. Ciepłe pętle na powrotach rozdzielacza są tylko na ostatnich skrajnych pętlach od zasilania. Pompkę przestawiłem na maxa tzn na 6m podnoszenia, ale to jest najmniejsza wydajność przepływu. Miałem ustawione też na ok 4m podnoszenia ale wiele to nie zmieniło
*Jacekss*, Dom budowałem prawie równo 2 lata, zacząłem grzać od początku października na początku na 16 stC przed wprowadzeniem, mieszkamy już 3 tygodnie i od tego czasu jest ustawione 21,5 stC. Gdzie sprawdzić i jak ustawić dT w Vaillancie, nie znalazłem tego. 
*Maher*, Pierwsze pętle od zasilania na rozdzielaczach są zimne, zarówno na dole jak i na górze. Letnie lub prawie zimne są wszystkie środkowe, dopiero skrajne są ciepłe i w tych pomieszczeniach jest cieplej. Pętle nie mają powyżej 100 mb, pilnowałem tego najdłuższe ok 100 są w salonie na dole ale tu grzeje, niewydajnie ale czuć że podłoga jest cieplejsza. Na krótszych pętlach np w kuchni gdzie są płytki część jest ledwo wyczuwalna że grzeje.

----------


## aktormgcin

> Cześć,
> Od miesiąca mieszkam w nowym domu, mam pewne problemy z działaniem podłogówki. 
> 
> Dom ocieplony jest styropianem 20-22 cm na ścianach, 19 cm podłoga na gruncie, 8 cm na piętrze, 38 cm wełny plus ocieplone poddasze nieużytkowe dodatkowo 18 cm wełny ze względu na rekuperator. Ogrzewam c.o. gazem, kocioł Vaillant Vc 206/5-5 Ecotec Plus (ograniczony przez serwisanta do 15kW), pompka Wilo Pico 25/1-6, sprzęgło hydrauliczne. Całość w domu to podłogówka, ułożona po 10 cm w pokojach, 8 cm w łazienkach i pralni, rurki 15 mm. Krzywą grzewczą miałem na 0,4 ale zmieniłem teraz na 0,45 żeby wypróbować innych ustawień. Z kotła schodziło mi dzisiaj ok 40 stC za pompką, powrót 30 stC, wydaje się być to duża różnica (-12 na zewnątrz). Wcześniej było 26 stC, na wylocie i ok 22 na powrocie, ale było cieplej. Powierzchnia całkowita to 200 m2 po podłodze i 40 m2 garażu, jeśli wierzyć instalatorowi poszło ok 2300 mb rurki. Posadzka z mixokreta, okna 3 szybowe ciepłe. 
> 
> Problemem jest nierówne grzanie, część pomieszczeń zwłaszcza tych na górze jest niedogrzana, generalnie różnica temperatur jest ok 1 stC chłodniej na poddaszu niż na dole. Chodząc po podłodze mogę ocenić że część pętli nie grzeje np. słabo grzeje podłoga w kuchni na parterze, łazienka na poddaszu, garderoba na poddaszu mam wrażenie że wcale nie jest ogrzewana. Na rozdzielaczach mam 13 i 11 pętli grzewczych. Układ był zapowietrzony i już raz odpowietrzany przez miglanca który robił mi instalację, pytanie czy skutecznie. Drugie pytanie czy i co mógł spartaczyć  Podejrzewałem że pompa może być za mała ale sprawdzałem krzywe, przy tej ilości rurek mam pewnie ok 0,5 m3 wody, przy wysokości podnoszenia 4m pompka powinna dawać przepływ na poziomie 1,4m3/h. 
> 
> Będę wdzięczny za jakieś wskazówki, zarówno odnośnie samej instalacji jak i ustawień na kotle.


Poniżej zdjęcie z kotłowni, oraz rozdzielacze. Na rozdzielaczach nie ma pompek, wszystkie na maxa otwarte.

----------


## aiki

Po co sprzęgło?
Zawsze wydawało mi się, że sprzęgło daje się jeśli przy rozdzielaczach sa dodatkowe pompy z mieszaczami a jesli nie ma to bezpośrednio ma iść.
Na sprzęgle tracisz trochę stopni.

----------


## aktormgcin

szczerze mówiąc to każdy instalator od którego brałem wycenę chciał to instalować... ja jestem papiernikiem a wszystkiego przez te dwa lata się nie nauczyłem. Pomijając stratę na sprzęgle masz może pomysł co może być nie tak że nie chce to grzać jak powinno. A powinno z założenia iść na podłogówkę jakieś 26 stC i być ciepło bez problemu równo w całym domu 21,5-22,5 stC.

----------


## Adam626

ustaw pompkę na największy przepływ.
Czyli pewnie woda krąży tylko w kilku pętlach. Przy tej ilości podłogi grzanej gdyby wszystko chodziło poprawnie kocioł nie byłby w stanie tak szybko zagrzać do 40C. Przykładowo u mnie przy 22 rozdzielaczach i około 220m2 podłogi kocioł pracujac przy 7kW grzeje do 33C chodząc non stop.

U siebie masz sytuacje w stylu samochod z silnikiem 0,8 jedzie 220kmh  :wink:

----------


## fenix2

> szczerze mówiąc to każdy instalator od którego brałem wycenę chciał to instalować... ja jestem papiernikiem a wszystkiego przez te dwa lata się nie nauczyłem. Pomijając stratę na sprzęgle masz może pomysł co może być nie tak że nie chce to grzać jak powinno. A powinno z założenia iść na podłogówkę jakieś 26 stC i być ciepło bez problemu równo w całym domu 21,5-22,5 stC.


Może być tak, że te pętle które nie grzeją są zapowietrzone (rzadkie przypadki to zapchane rurki albo załamania które utrudniają przepływ). 
Na tych pętlach co grzeją jest na rotametrach jakiś przepływ? 
Ja by zakręcił na próbę te pętle które grzeją. Co wymusi przepływ wody na pozostałych niegrzejących pętlach i wypchnie powietrze. 
Na czas odpowietrzania ustaw pompkę na MAX'a.

----------


## aktormgcin

zrobiłem test, zakręciłem na jakąś godzinę dolny rozdzielacz, na górze nic nie drgnęło. pewnie jest jak mówisz - grzeje 2-3 pętle na z pełnym przepływem reszta chodzi bardzo słabo albo wcale. Dlatego błyskawicznie podgrzewa wodę bo ma jej mało. Zmienię ustawienia na pompce na mniejsze podnoszenie większy przepływ. Podejrzewam jednak że ten mój magik nie odpowietrzył układu prawidłowo  :sad:  
Adam626 jak ustawiłeś że kocioł chodzi cały czas na niskiej temperaturze? Miałem takie założenie aby zawsze grzał niską temperaturą. 
Podobnie mam przy zasobniku wody - kocioł szarpie gaz ma maksymalny przepływ chyba żeby zagrzać wodę w jak najkrótszym czasie. Ja wolałbym aby dogrzewał niższą temperaturą i wolniej. Da się to ustawić?

----------


## aktormgcin

> Może być tak, że te pętle które nie grzeją są zapowietrzone (rzadkie przypadki to zapchane rurki albo załamania które utrudniają przepływ). 
> Na tych pętlach co grzeją jest na rotametrach jakiś przepływ? 
> Ja by zakręcił na próbę te pętle które grzeją. Co wymusi przepływ wody na pozostałych niegrzejących pętlach i wypchnie powietrze. 
> Na czas odpowietrzania ustaw pompkę na MAX'a.


Na max'a czyli na minimalną wysokość jeśli dobrze czytam wykresy, po jakim czasie powinno się coś ruszyć - tak mniej więcej. 
Na rotametrach mam przepływ tzn jest widoczna woda ale powroty są chłodne więc pewnie nie płynie za wiele - zamieściłem fotki w poście wcześniejszym powinno być widać rotametry. Spróbuję więc zakręcać wodę po kolei i zobaczymy jaki będzie efekt, czy pętle ożyją. Zakręcać pojedyncze pętle czy wszystkie oprócz wybranej? Zapchane chyba nie są bo za dużo by ich było, a raczej specjalnie nikt mi tego nie zrobił - z nikim nie wojowałem podczas budowy.

----------


## fenix2

> Na max'a czyli na minimalną wysokość jeśli dobrze czytam wykresy, po jakim czasie powinno się coś ruszyć - tak mniej więcej. 
> Na rotametrach mam przepływ tzn jest widoczna woda ale powroty są chłodne więc pewnie nie płynie za wiele - zamieściłem fotki w poście wcześniejszym powinno być widać rotametry. Spróbuję więc zakręcać wodę po kolei i zobaczymy jaki będzie efekt, czy pętle ożyją. Zakręcać pojedyncze pętle czy wszystkie oprócz wybranej? Zapchane chyba nie są bo za dużo by ich było, a raczej specjalnie nikt mi tego nie zrobił - z nikim nie wojowałem podczas budowy.


Na max przepływ. 

Fotkę widziałem, ale ciężko odczytać przepływy na rotametrach. 
Pytasz które zakręcić. Kombinuj. 
Zostaw otwarte 2 lub 3 pętle. Powinno się od razu coś ruszyć. Na rotametrach powinieneś widzieć reakcję i/ub odpowietrzniki będą wypuszczać powietrze.

----------


## aktormgcin

Fenix2 przepraszam za być może durne dodatkowe pytanie czy jak ustawię na maksymalny przepływ to czy wysokość podnoszenia nie będzie zbyt mała aby pchnąć tam wodę? 

Wcześniej na rotametrach nie było wcale wody, po pierwszym odpowietrzeniu woda się pojawiła. Grzanie się poprawiło ale nie jakoś diametralnie. teraz pozamykałem ok 20 min temu powroty, a na wszystkich rotametrach woda jak była tak jest. Dopływ wody jest gorący mam otwarte dwa obiegi, jeden powrót jest ciepły drugi zimny. Wszystkich zamknąć nie umiem bo na końcu w ostatniej pętli mam odpowietrznik.

----------


## fenix2

> Fenix2 przepraszam za być może durne dodatkowe pytanie czy jak ustawię na maksymalny przepływ to czy wysokość podnoszenia nie będzie zbyt mała aby pchnąć tam wodę? 
> 
> Wcześniej na rotametrach nie było wcale wody, po pierwszym odpowietrzeniu woda się pojawiła. Grzanie się poprawiło ale nie jakoś diametralnie. teraz pozamykałem ok 20 min temu powroty, a na wszystkich rotametrach woda jak była tak jest. Dopływ wody jest gorący mam otwarte dwa obiegi, jeden powrót jest ciepły drugi zimny. Wszystkich zamknąć nie umiem bo na końcu w ostatniej pętli mam odpowietrznik.


Nie wiem może być za mało. Po-testuj.
Wilo zaleca dla ogrzewania podłogowego stały przepływ (z tego co pamiętam) czyli pokrętło ma być ustawione na prawą stronę tak masz?

----------


## aktormgcin

tak mam po prawej, ustawiłem wysokość ok 4,1m bierze wtedy 33 W, przy mniejszej wysokości podnoszenia był chłodniejszy rozdzielacz.
OK, teraz zerknij proszę na zdjęcie bo ja już nie wiem o co tu chodzi. 

Na białych nakrętkach mam - i + jak je wkręcam to robię to w kierunku "-". Myślałem że to jest właśnie zakręcanie zaworu....ale jak wkręciłem wszystko na maxa to powroty w tych pętlach zrobiły się ciepłe, 8ka była wykręcona i powrót był zimny, inne były letnie zanim wkręciłem po wkręceniu zrobiły się ciepłe. Na rotametrach poziom cieczy się nie rusza.

----------


## fenix2

> tak mam po prawej, ustawiłem wysokość ok 4,1m bierze wtedy 33 W, przy mniejszej wysokości podnoszenia był chłodniejszy rozdzielacz.
> OK, teraz zerknij proszę na zdjęcie bo ja już nie wiem o co tu chodzi. 
> 
> Na białych nakrętkach mam - i + jak je wkręcam to robię to w kierunku "-". Myślałem że to jest właśnie zakręcanie zaworu....ale jak wkręciłem wszystko na maxa to powroty w tych pętlach zrobiły się ciepłe, 8ka była wykręcona i powrót był zimny, inne były letnie zanim wkręciłem po wkręceniu zrobiły się ciepłe. Na rotametrach poziom cieczy się nie rusza.


Te zawory na dolnej belce masz mieć poodkręcane na maxa wszystkie. Jak kręcisz zgodnie ze wskazówkami zegara to je zakręcasz. 
Regulujesz przepływ na rotametrach.
Przynajmniej ja tak mam. Chyba, że to jakieś rotametry co tylko pokazują przepływ a nie mają regulacji.

----------


## aktormgcin

> Te zawory na dolnej belce masz mieć poodkręcane na maxa wszystkie. Jak kręcisz zgodnie ze wskazówkami zegara to je zakręcasz. 
> Regulujesz przepływ na rotametrach.
> Przynajmniej ja tak mam. Chyba, że to jakieś rotametry co tylko pokazują przepływ a nie mają regulacji.


dokładnie tak samo  myślałem, pytanie tylko czemu jak je pozakręcałem to powroty zrobiły się ciepłe? przy zamkniętym powrocie i braku przepływu nie powinna się nagrzać. jak odkręciłem jedną to słychać przepływ więc pewnie powinno być otwarte na maxa, poczekam czy rozgrzeje się rurka.
W tej chwili mam otwarte 3 obiegi z 24 reszta jest zamknięta, myślisz że da się radę samo odpowietrzyć?

----------


## fenix2

> dokładnie tak samo  myślałem, pytanie tylko czemu jak je pozakręcałem to powroty zrobiły się ciepłe? przy zamkniętym powrocie i braku przepływu nie powinna się nagrzać. jak odkręciłem jedną to słychać przepływ więc pewnie powinno być otwarte na maxa, poczekam czy rozgrzeje się rurka.
> W tej chwili mam otwarte 3 obiegi z 24 reszta jest zamknięta, myślisz że da się radę samo odpowietrzyć?


Nie wiem może nagrzały się woda z sąsiednich powrotów przez belkę. 
Powinno dać radę.

----------


## teres

> Po co sprzęgło?
> Zawsze wydawało mi się, że sprzęgło daje się jeśli przy rozdzielaczach sa dodatkowe pompy z mieszaczami a jesli nie ma to bezpośrednio ma iść.
> Na sprzęgle tracisz trochę stopni.


Dlatego, że ma sporą instalację. Takiej ilości wody nie zaleca się przepychać przez kocioł. Lepiej rozdzielić obiegi sprzęgłem.




> Może być tak, że te pętle które nie grzeją są zapowietrzone (rzadkie przypadki to zapchane rurki albo załamania które utrudniają przepływ).


Z tego co widzę masz automatyczne odpowietrzniki na "powrocie", spróbuj im delikatnie poluzować te czarne kapturki. Na górnej belce OSTROŻNIE popuść na ręcznych zaworach (chodzi o te nad odpowietrznikami na dolnej belce).




> zrobiłem test, zakręciłem na jakąś godzinę dolny rozdzielacz, na górze nic nie drgnęło. pewnie jest jak mówisz - grzeje 2-3 pętle na z pełnym przepływem reszta chodzi bardzo słabo albo wcale.


Jeśli masz niewyregulowane rotametry, to tak właśnie może być.




> Fenix2 przepraszam za być może durne dodatkowe pytanie czy jak ustawię na maksymalny przepływ to czy wysokość podnoszenia nie będzie zbyt mała aby pchnąć tam wodę?


Nie, nie będzie, opory instalacji same określą maksymalny przepływ - a Tobie zależy na przepływie. Pokrętło na pompie ustaw na maxa w prawo. Wtedy masz maksymalną "moc" pompy.




> Wcześniej na rotametrach nie było wcale wody, po pierwszym odpowietrzeniu woda się pojawiła. Grzanie się poprawiło ale nie jakoś diametralnie. teraz pozamykałem ok 20 min temu powroty, a na wszystkich rotametrach woda jak była tak jest. Dopływ wody jest gorący mam otwarte dwa obiegi, jeden powrót jest ciepły drugi zimny. Wszystkich zamknąć nie umiem bo na końcu w ostatniej pętli mam odpowietrznik.


Jeśli masz miejsce w skrzynce, to mógłbyś odpowietrzniki wkręcić z boku rozdzielacza i poprawnie dołożyć na górze rotametr i wkładkę termostatyczną na powrocie.

----------


## aktormgcin

> Dlatego, że ma sporą instalację. Takiej ilości wody nie zaleca się przepychać przez kocioł. Lepiej rozdzielić obiegi sprzęgłem.
> 
> 
> Z tego co widzę masz automatyczne odpowietrzniki na "powrocie", spróbuj im delikatnie poluzować te czarne kapturki. Na górnej belce OSTROŻNIE popuść na ręcznych zaworach (chodzi o te nad odpowietrznikami na dolnej belce).
> 
> 
> Jeśli masz niewyregulowane rotametry, to tak właśnie może być.
> 
> 
> ...


Hej
Dziękuję za sugestie.
Czarna nakrętka nad odpowietrznikiem jest chyba całkowicie odkręcona - jest luźna i bardziej nie schodzi.
Jak otworzyłem ten zaworek za pierwszym razem wyleciało powietrze teraz tylko woda ale założę wężyk i spróbuję mocniej otworzyć.

Jak wyregulować te rotametry? Jak zakręcałem obiegi i wkręciłem jeden na maxa do dołu to woda jak stała tak stoi. 

Dając pompę na maxa w prawo mam najwyższą wysokość podnoszenia, bierze najwięcej energii ale ilościowo przepływ jest chyba najmniejszy. Czy ma sens uruchamianie odpowietrzania na pompce obiegowej? 

Nie wiem czy zmieszczą się dodatkowe elementy. Muszę sprawdzić. Jak jest z rurką na powrocie powinna być ciepła? Pytam bo jak je pozakręcałem pętle śrubunek zrobił się ciepły, przy otwartym jest zimny.

----------


## teres

> Hej
> Jak wyregulować te rotametry? Jak zakręcałem obiegi i wkręciłem jeden na maxa do dołu to woda jak stała tak stoi. 
> 
> Dając pompę na maxa w prawo mam najwyższą wysokość podnoszenia, bierze najwięcej energii ale ilościowo przepływ jest chyba najmniejszy. Czy ma sens uruchamianie odpowietrzania na pompce obiegowej? 
> 
> Nie wiem czy zmieszczą się dodatkowe elementy. Muszę sprawdzić. Jak jest z rurką na powrocie powinna być ciepła? Pytam bo jak je pozakręcałem pętle śrubunek zrobił się ciepły, przy otwartym jest zimny.


Rotametry możesz na początek spróbować pozakręcać, wtedy praktycznie cały przepływ powinien iść przez tę jedną pętlę z odpowietrznikiem.

To nie do końca tak działa z tym podnoszeniem i przepływem. Skoro bierze najwięcej energii, to i przepływ będzie największy (ale i tak wyznacznikiem będą opory instalacji). Nie ma sensu odpowietrzanie.

Koło 30st. C mogłaby mieć, a to już jest odczuwalnie ciepła. Najdziwniejsze, że u Ciebie pojawia się to dopiero po zamknięciu zaworów.

----------


## aktormgcin

jak kręciłem to ożył ostatni rotametr - zaczął wskazywać przepływ. Nie wiem jak to się stało sam zaciągnął, ewentualnie co mogłem zrobić że zaczął działać...
na dolnej belce ożyły 4 rotametry, nie mam pojęcia jednak czemu. przepływy od 3 do 1,5

----------


## uris

> jak kręciłem to ożył ostatni rotametr - zaczął wskazywać przepływ. Nie wiem jak to się stało sam zaciągnął, ewentualnie co mogłem zrobić że zaczął działać...
> na dolnej belce ożyły 4 rotametry, nie mam pojęcia jednak czemu. przepływy od 3 do 1,5


A czy czasem nie jest tak przy tym rozdzielaczu i rotametrach że im niżej te czerwone kapturki to masz większy przepływ ?
Kolejna sprawa to pompa za sprzęgłem jeżeli nie odbiera ciepła to woda szybko się nagrzewa bo kocioł tak naprawdę pompuje wodę sprzęgło - kocioł  a dalej powinna to odbierać pompa za sprzęgłem .Jeżeli nie ma przepływu to nie odbiera , odpowietrz wszystko co masz sprzęgło też ,ja na twoim miejscu bym każdą pętle po kolei odpowietrzył metodą zakręcasz obiegi i zostawiasz tylko jeden otwarty i tak po kolei zawsze jeden obieg otwarty reszta zakręcona ,odpowietrzniki wszystkie otwarte .
Następna sprawa to musisz zrównoważyć przepływ na sprzęgle ,taka temperatura jaka wychodzi z kotła powinna wychodzić za sprzęgłem ( delikatna różnica może być rzędu 0,5*C )

Kolejna sprawa nie widzę czujnika temp na sprzęgle VF1 !  na CM470  w menu serwisowym masz z niego odczyt ?
Co to za sprzęgło model ? jakiej jest mocy ?
Pozdejmuj elektrozawory dla pewności bo tak naprawdę do szczęścia nie są ci potrzebne na ten moment one są NO czy NC ?

----------


## aktormgcin

> A czy czasem nie jest tak przy tym rozdzielaczu i rotametrach że im niżej te czerwone kapturki to masz większy przepływ ?
> Kolejna sprawa to pompa za sprzęgłem jeżeli nie odbiera ciepła to woda szybko się nagrzewa bo kocioł tak naprawdę pompuje wodę sprzęgło - kocioł  a dalej powinna to odbierać pompa za sprzęgłem .Jeżeli nie ma przepływu to nie odbiera , odpowietrz wszystko co masz sprzęgło też ,ja na twoim miejscu bym każdą pętle po kolei odpowietrzył metodą zakręcasz obiegi i zostawiasz tylko jeden otwarty i tak po kolei zawsze jeden obieg otwarty reszta zakręcona ,odpowietrzniki wszystkie otwarte .
> Następna sprawa to musisz zrównoważyć przepływ na sprzęgle ,taka temperatura jaka wychodzi z kotła powinna wychodzić za sprzęgłem ( delikatna różnica może być rzędu 0,5*C )
> 
> Kolejna sprawa nie widzę czujnika temp na sprzęgle VF1 !  na CM470  w menu serwisowym masz z niego odczyt ?
> Co to za sprzęgło model ? jakiej jest mocy ?
> Pozdejmuj elektrozawory dla pewności bo tak naprawdę do szczęścia nie są ci potrzebne na ten moment one są NO czy NC ?


Hej dziękuję za kolejne sugestie.
Sprzęgło hydrauliczne jest firmy Elterm SHE-OC ale który dokładnie model nie wiem - patrząc na kartę katalogową i jego wysokość może to być SHE40-OC
25/65, z tego co widzę to wchodzi do niego jeden przewód ale czy to temperatura to nie wiem - to jest w tej osłonce i jakokoś jej nie mogę ściągnąć. Na sterowniku mam odczyt z kotła i zasilanie. Czegoś nazwanego VF1 nie mogę znaleźć.

Wczoraj podobnie robiłem tzn. zamknąłem ile się dało na sterownikach też zadałem niską temperaturę żeby się zamknęły i przez ponad godzinę miałem otwartą jedną w sumie niedługą pętlę w garderobie. Nic ani drgnęło. Jak zacząłem odkręcać resztę to na niektórych rotametrach pojawił się przepływ (wcześniej nie było wskazań). Ale nie wpłynęło to na poprawę ogrzewania.Jest jak było niestety. 

Dziwne jest to że powroty rurek są chłodne, jest duża różnica temperatur na wysyłce i powrocie - do 10 stC (38-2 :cool: .

----------


## aktormgcin

A może jeszcze jedno - jak poprawnie odpowietrzyć ten układ? Zasilanie jest od góry, powrót na dole.

Mój instalator robił to tak: podpiął wąż do zaworu nr 3 zakręcił zawór nr 2 na powrocie, zawór nr 1 bez zmian otwarty. Ja mu dopuszczałem wodę w rozdzielni. Na dole wszystkie zaworki zamknięte oprócz pętli aktualnie odpowietrzanej. Tak było jeśli ja go dobrze zrozumiałem. 
Moje wątpliwości budzi fakt że patrząc wg kierunku przepływu to czy nie powinien wodę upuszczać na wypływie tzn z pętli powrotu. Jak tam jest wszystko pozamykane to którędy ta woda i powietrze ma się wydostać. Żeby coś fizycznie przepchnąć na logikę trzeba zasilaniem i odebrać to na wylocie. Ale ja jestem laikiem więc może się nie znam. Przeglądałem już internet od 3 dni i specjalnie dobrej porady nie znalazłem.

----------


## uris

@aktormgcin 

To nie było odpowietrzenie a raczej przelanie wodą instalacji , odpowietrzasz bardzo prosto każdą pętle po kolei czyli .Pompa wilo na najwyższy bieg ,odpowietrzniki wszystkie odkręcone , zakręcasz wszystkie pętle oprócz jednej ,niech pompa pobuja wodę z 5 -10 min  potem tą pętlę zakręcasz i otwierasz kolejną itd aż odpowietrzysz wszystkie pętle .Przy odpowietrzeniu zwracaj uwagę czy z odpowietrzników słychać powietrze i czy tryśnie wodą bo rozumiem że one są automatyczne . Instalacje CO masz identyczną jak moja ten sam schemat  Kocioł --> sprzęgło --> pompa --> rozdzielacz z tym że jam mam 12 pętli na powierzchni około 150m2  ty masz ich o wiele więcej . Z tego co widzę masz Vaillanta  a sterownik jaki masz CM470 ? jeżeli tak to w menu serwisowym CM470 jest pozycja VF1  ( powinna być )  jak idzie jakiś kabel od sprzęgła to pewnie czujnik temperatury on musi być chyba że jest źle podłączony , wstawie ci fotki jak to u mnie wygląda .Jeszcze jedno pompa za sprzęgłem działa ci cały czas czy tylko jak kocioł pracuje ?  ona powinna być sterowana przez kocioł ,do kotła dokupuje się taki moduł który to umożliwia .

Zobacz kiedyś wrzuciłem taki film

----------


## ivo3333

Nie zawsze pompa odpowietrzy petle podłogówki,u mnie nie chciała a mam wilo.Najlepiej zrobić tak, zakręcić zawory 1 i 2 ,do zaworu nr 3 podłączyć wodę z kranu,a na powrotnej belce tam gdzie jest odpowietrznik jakby był taki sam zawór jak nr 3 ,to tędy powinna uciekać woda przelana przez każdą pętle .I zamykamy wszystkie pętle,prócz jednej i przelewamy wode aż nie bedzie widocznych bąbelków powietrza i tak powtarzamy każdą pętle.

----------


## uris

Zgadza się że pompa może nie odpowietrzyć ale dopuszczając wodę do układu zawsze i tak go w jakimś stopniu zapowietrzasz bo w wodzie z sieci  też jest powietrze .
Na pierwszy ogień proponuje opcje z pompą bo nie wymaga kombinacji .

----------


## aktormgcin

> @aktormgcin 
> 
> To nie było odpowietrzenie a raczej przelanie wodą instalacji , odpowietrzasz bardzo prosto każdą pętle po kolei czyli .Pompa wilo na najwyższy bieg ,odpowietrzniki wszystkie odkręcone , zakręcasz wszystkie pętle oprócz jednej ,niech pompa pobuja wodę z 5 -10 min  potem tą pętlę zakręcasz i otwierasz kolejną itd aż odpowietrzysz wszystkie pętle .Przy odpowietrzeniu zwracaj uwagę czy z odpowietrzników słychać powietrze i czy tryśnie wodą bo rozumiem że one są automatyczne . Instalacje CO masz identyczną jak moja ten sam schemat  Kocioł --> sprzęgło --> pompa --> rozdzielacz z tym że jam mam 12 pętli na powierzchni około 150m2  ty masz ich o wiele więcej . Z tego co widzę masz Vaillanta  a sterownik jaki masz CM470 ? jeżeli tak to w menu serwisowym CM470 jest pozycja VF1  ( powinna być )  jak idzie jakiś kabel od sprzęgła to pewnie czujnik temperatury on musi być chyba że jest źle podłączony , wstawie ci fotki jak to u mnie wygląda .Jeszcze jedno pompa za sprzęgłem działa ci cały czas czy tylko jak kocioł pracuje ?  ona powinna być sterowana przez kocioł ,do kotła dokupuje się taki moduł który to umożliwia .
> 
> Zobacz kiedyś wrzuciłem taki film


Trochę nasze menu się różni, ale takiego VF1 nie mam  :sad: 
później zamieszczę swój filmik. Pompa pracuje tylko jak kocioł grzeje, mam ten moduł. Kupiłem go bo koleś instalator miał mi zrobić 2 niezależne obiegi góra i dół ale chyba poległ  :wink:  bo zaczął wymyślać co jeszcze potrzebuję żeby to działało i mi się odechciało.

Tak myślałem że to nie ma niczego wspólnego z odpowietrzeniem, taki system z pompką jak piszesz próbowałem wczoraj wieczorem i po ponad godzinie pracy na 3 obiegach otwartych (z czego dwa to te z odpowietrznikiem gdzie nie mogłem ich zakręcić) żadnej reakcji. Co prawda słychać że coś płynie ale ciepło się nie robi, powietrza nie było słychać na odpowietrzniku. Odpowietrzniki są chyba automatyczne taki czarny koreczek na górze mam luźny ale nic słychać nie było a wody też nie widziałem.

----------


## aktormgcin

> Nie zawsze pompa odpowietrzy petle podłogówki,u mnie nie chciała a mam wilo.Najlepiej zrobić tak, zakręcić zawory 1 i 2 ,do zaworu nr 3 podłączyć wodę z kranu,a na powrotnej belce tam gdzie jest odpowietrznik jakby był taki sam zawór jak nr 3 ,to tędy powinna uciekać woda przelana przez każdą pętle .I zamykamy wszystkie pętle,prócz jednej i przelewamy wode aż nie bedzie widocznych bąbelków powietrza i tak powtarzamy każdą pętle.


u mnie chyba też nie chciała bo po ponad godzinie i 3 pętlach otwartych z 24 w sumie krótka pętla ani drgnęła. Za to pojawił się przepływ na innych których nota bene nie odpowietrzałem  :smile: 
Dokładnie tak sobie wyobrażałem to odpowietrzanie, a nie to co mi instalator mówił. Ciekawe czy mu się nie chciało czy nie wie jak to zrobić poprawnie.

----------


## hektor80

Potrzebuje porady. Pytam o to również w wątku o wentylacji mechanicznej ale zapytam również i tutaj bo to tyczy się obu tematów. Na poddaszu zamierzam wykonać 100 % podłogówki. Mam do dyspozycji 14cm na podłogę. Rozumiem że na wylewkę muszę przeznaczyć min 6cm. Zatem na styropian zostaje mi max 7cm. Kanał wentylacyjny ma 75mm co oznacza że 5mm będzie on wystawał ponad styro i pex będzie na nim bezpośrednio leżał tworząc lekkie wzniesienie. Takich punktów przecięcia będzie co najmniej kilka. Czy to nie będzie przeszkadzało podłogówce? Nie zwiększy się przez to ryzyko zapowietrzenia?

----------


## asolt

> Potrzebuje porady. Pytam o to również w wątku o wentylacji mechanicznej ale zapytam również i tutaj bo to tyczy się obu tematów. Na poddaszu zamierzam wykonać 100 % podłogówki. Mam do dyspozycji 14cm na podłogę. Rozumiem że na wylewkę muszę przeznaczyć min 6cm. Zatem na styropian zostaje mi max 7cm. Kanał wentylacyjny ma 75mm co oznacza że 5mm będzie on wystawał ponad styro i pex będzie na nim bezpośrednio leżał tworząc lekkie wzniesienie. Takich punktów przecięcia będzie co najmniej kilka. Czy to nie będzie przeszkadzało podłogówce? Nie zwiększy się przez to ryzyko zapowietrzenia?


Zastosuj kanały fi50 i po problemie. Nie jeszcze obowiązku stosowania wyłacznie kanałow 75 mm

----------


## Jacekss

> Dziwne jest to że powroty rurek są chłodne, jest duża różnica temperatur na wysyłce i powrocie - do 10 stC (38-28 ).


jak zwiększysz przepływ to dT ci spadnie, jeśli masz taką możliwość. inna to zmniejszyć moc kotła

----------


## aktormgcin

> jak zwiększysz przepływ to dT ci spadnie, jeśli masz taką możliwość. inna to zmniejszyć moc kotła


a jak zwiększyć przepływ? zmniejszając wysokość podnoszenia? Kocioł mam ograniczony przez serwisanta na 15 kW. Przepływy na rozdzielaczach mam równo ustawione na ok 1 l/min (nie wiem czy taka jest skala, tak przypuszczam). Czy taki przepływ jest wystarczający? 

Dzisiaj był majsterek i wreszcie poprawnie odpowietrzył mi podłogówkę  :smile:  Zrobiłem termowizję i wydaje mi się że ożyła i będę musiał teraz poobserwować czy to wszystko równo grzeje. Czy są jeszcze jakieś inne problemy zobaczymy dam Wam znać.

----------


## uris

> a jak zwiększyć przepływ? zmniejszając wysokość podnoszenia? Kocioł mam ograniczony przez serwisanta na 15 kW. Przepływy na rozdzielaczach mam równo ustawione na ok 1 l/min (nie wiem czy taka jest skala, tak przypuszczam). Czy taki przepływ jest wystarczający? 
> 
> Dzisiaj był majsterek i wreszcie poprawnie odpowietrzył mi podłogówkę  Zrobiłem termowizję i wydaje mi się że ożyła i będę musiał teraz poobserwować czy to wszystko równo grzeje. Czy są jeszcze jakieś inne problemy zobaczymy dam Wam znać.


No i w końcu sukces  :smile:

----------


## hektor80

> Zastosuj kanały fi50 i po problemie. Nie jeszcze obowiązku stosowania wyłacznie kanałow 75 mm


Tak, ale wtedy mocno wzrośnie mi liczba przewodów i np do łazienki gdzie mam przewidziane wstępnie 3x75mm, będę zmuszony dać 2 anemostaty 4x50mm.
Czy mogę trochę pomieszać instalację tzn na strychu gdzie mam miejsce, dać kanały 75mm a na poddaszu do wentylowania parteru dać kanały 50mm?

----------


## Jacekss

> a jak zwiększyć przepływ? zmniejszając wysokość podnoszenia? Kocioł mam ograniczony przez serwisanta na 15 kW. Przepływy na rozdzielaczach mam równo ustawione na ok 1 l/min (nie wiem czy taka jest skala, tak przypuszczam). Czy taki przepływ jest wystarczający?


to gites ze ruszyło. przepływ zmieniasz globalnie np na pompce przełączając ją na wyższy bieg (jeśli się da), jak juz teraz pompka pracuje na maksa to jedynie zmniejszając moc kotła można obniżyć dT czynnika grzewczego

----------


## b2211

> Tak, ale wtedy mocno wzrośnie mi liczba przewodów i np do łazienki gdzie mam przewidziane wstępnie 3x75mm, będę zmuszony dać 2 anemostaty 4x50mm.
> Czy mogę trochę pomieszać instalację tzn na strychu gdzie mam miejsce, dać kanały 75mm a na poddaszu do wentylowania parteru dać kanały 50mm?


Pewnie że tak w niczym to nie przeszkadza. 
Jeszcze co do automatycznych odpowietrzaczy, w podłogówce raczej nie powinny być stosowane tylko zwykłe.

----------


## uris

> Pewnie że tak w niczym to nie przeszkadza. 
> Jeszcze co do automatycznych odpowietrzaczy, w podłogówce raczej nie powinny być stosowane tylko zwykłe.


Dlaczego zwykłe odpowietrzniki ?

----------


## 1950

bo automatyczny odpowietrznik, jest nim tylko z nazwy,
służy do odpowietrzenia instalacji tu i teraz, 
otwarty nie odpowietrza instalacji, tylko ją napowietrza

----------


## aktormgcin

> No i w końcu sukces


Hej
Nie do końca  :smile:  co prawda przepływy się pojawiły ale jakoś specjalnie cieplej się nie zrobiło. I tu mam kolejnych 2 podejrzanych - sposób regulacji temperatury i zbyt mały przepływ.

Przy powodzie nr 1 - regulacja Termostat czyli wyłączenie przy osiągnięciu zadanej temperatury - zbyt mocno wychładza się podłoga (potrafi nie grzać cały dzień, zwłaszcza jak jest słońce, nawet przy -10stC). Wtedy obawiam się że po prostu podłoga za mocno się wychładza. 
Przy powodzie nr 2 - Maksymalne przepływy na górze przy zamkniętych wszystkich i otwartych 2-3 obiegach to trochę więcej niż 3 l/min. Przy otwartych wszystkich na dole i na górze 0,7- 1,2 l/min. Licząc przepływy po 1,5l/min to wymagany przepływ jest na poziomie 2200l/h. Jeżeli pompki obiegowa Wilo 1-6 i ta która jest w kotle Grundfos się nie sumują to ta Wilo jest za mała. Powinna być 1-8. Ale jeżeli one się sumują to powinno wystarczyć... Wyczytałem że przy sprzęgle hydraulicznym trzeba  zmienić nastawę pompki wewnętrznej z auto na stałą wydajność 

```
http://muratordom.pl/eksperci/pytania/regulacja-pompy-wewnetrznej-ecotec-206-w-instalacj/32954/
```

 nie wiem jednak za grzyba gdzie i jak to zmienić.

Zmieniłem nastawy na Korektę wg krzywej grzewczej i do rana zobaczymy co to zmieni. Ciągle zimno więc jest szansa sprawdzić, a rano rozkminię temat pompek. No chyba że tylko ja tego nie wiem  :smile:  i podeślecie jakieś info wcześniej

----------


## hektor80

> Pewnie że tak w niczym to nie przeszkadza. 
> Jeszcze co do automatycznych odpowietrzaczy, w podłogówce raczej nie powinny być stosowane tylko zwykłe.


A co się może stać z instalacją OP jeżeli w kilku miejscach będzie ona lekko uniesiona o te 5mm oraz to że w miejscach "przecięcia" z kanałami 75mm WM nie będzie pod pex'em izolacji termicznej?

----------


## _olo_

Jeżeli przeprowadzasz w dylatacjach rurki przez osłony piankowe to też są uniesione o 5mm, zresztą  w ilu przypadkach styropian na podłodze ułożony jest z dokładnością do 5mm bo u mnie choć podczas układania styropianu miałem wagę laserową i poziomowałem styropian stosując 5, 4 i 3cm a na końcu schodki szlifowałem do równości to rozrzut grubości wypoziomowanych wylewek wynosi 6,5-9cm tj podłogówka odbiega od poziomu 2,5cm. 

Wniosek - nie przejmował bym się tym 0,5cm zwłaszcza, że PeX też tak ładnie jak by się chciało nie leżą na styropianie, zwłaszcza na zagięciach często dźwiga je do góry.

Co do kanałów to nie wiem, może płaskie zastosować w tych miejscach gdzie jest kolizja z podłogówką albo jeżeli nie jest ich zbyt wiele (tych kolizji) - PeX w tych miejscach przeprowadzić w koszulkach termicznych lub peszlach ?

----------


## hektor80

> Jeżeli przeprowadzasz w dylatacjach rurki przez osłony piankowe to też są uniesione o 5mm, zresztą  w ilu przypadkach styropian na podłodze ułożony jest z dokładnością do 5mm bo u mnie choć podczas układania styropianu miałem wagę laserową i poziomowałem styropian stosując 5, 4 i 3cm a na końcu schodki szlifowałem do równości to rozrzut grubości wypoziomowanych wylewek wynosi 6,5-9cm tj podłogówka odbiega od poziomu 2,5cm. 
> 
> Wniosek - nie przejmował bym się tym 0,5cm zwłaszcza, że PeX też tak ładnie jak by się chciało nie leżą na styropianie, zwłaszcza na zagięciach często dźwiga je do góry.
> 
> Co do kanałów to nie wiem, może płaskie zastosować w tych miejscach gdzie jest kolizja z podłogówką albo jeżeli nie jest ich zbyt wiele (tych kolizji) - PeX w tych miejscach przeprowadzić w koszulkach termicznych lub peszlach ?


Ok, dzięki za info.

----------


## uris

> Hej
> Nie do końca  co prawda przepływy się pojawiły ale jakoś specjalnie cieplej się nie zrobiło. I tu mam kolejnych 2 podejrzanych - sposób regulacji temperatury i zbyt mały przepływ.
> 
> Przy powodzie nr 1 - regulacja Termostat czyli wyłączenie przy osiągnięciu zadanej temperatury - zbyt mocno wychładza się podłoga (potrafi nie grzać cały dzień, zwłaszcza jak jest słońce, nawet przy -10stC). Wtedy obawiam się że po prostu podłoga za mocno się wychładza. 
> Przy powodzie nr 2 - Maksymalne przepływy na górze przy zamkniętych wszystkich i otwartych 2-3 obiegach to trochę więcej niż 3 l/min. Przy otwartych wszystkich na dole i na górze 0,7- 1,2 l/min. Licząc przepływy po 1,5l/min to wymagany przepływ jest na poziomie 2200l/h. Jeżeli pompki obiegowa Wilo 1-6 i ta która jest w kotle Grundfos się nie sumują to ta Wilo jest za mała. Powinna być 1-8. Ale jeżeli one się sumują to powinno wystarczyć... Wyczytałem że przy sprzęgle hydraulicznym trzeba  zmienić nastawę pompki wewnętrznej z auto na stałą wydajność 
> 
> ```
> http://muratordom.pl/eksperci/pytania/regulacja-pompy-wewnetrznej-ecotec-206-w-instalacj/32954/
> ```
> ...



Pompy sie nie sumują  :Smile:  pompa kotłowa buja sobie wodę tylko do sprzęgła i chodzi na najniższym biegu . Pompa za sprzęgłem pcha całość w podłogę no i teraz zaczyna się temat sprzęgła i zrównoważonego przepływu .Nie możesz ustawić większych przepływów niż wydajność pompy vilo .
Ja to ustawiam bardzo prosto ,bierzesz termometr z sonda coś jak poniżej , sondę przytykasz na rurce zasilającej za pompą od sprzęgła .Opaską plastikową dobrze zaciśnij ,dobrze zaizoluj najlepiej tą pianką do rur i patrzysz jaka temp zasilania jest na kotle i sprawdzasz jaka jest za pompą ,jeżeli jest niższa to zbyt duży przepływ lub za niski bieg w pompie . Generalnie tak musisz wyregulować przepływ żebyś miał praktycznie taką samą temp na kotle i na termometrze za pompą , u mnie jest około 0,5*C różnicy  i do tego bym dążył na twoim miejscu . W tedy cała energia z kotła jest przekazywana w podłogę .



 
Zapotrzebowanie na ciepło ze strony 
instalacji grzewczej jest równe ilości 
ciepła jakie wytwarza kocioł. 
W tej sytuacji ilość czynnika grzewczego
 wywarzanego przez kocioł jest równa 
ilości odbieranej przez obieg grzewczy 
- QUG = QUK


                                                                     Zapotrzebowanie na ciepło ze strony 
                                                                      instalacji grzewczej jest mniejsze niż 
                                                                      ilość ciepła wytwarzana przez kocioł (zawory termostatyczne na grzejnikach są „poprzymykane”). W tej sytuacji część czynnika
grzewczego wraca przez sprzęgło bezpośrednio do kotła i daje sygnał automatyce kotłowej do zmniejszenia mocy kotła lub jego wyłączenia. Dzięki sprzęgłu - czas reakcji automatyki mocno się skraca - QUG > QUK 


Zapotrzebowanie na ciepło ze strony instalacji grzewczej jest większe niż ilość ciepła wytwarzana przez kocioł. W tej sytuacji pompy instalacji grzewczej podsysają część strumienia czynnika grzewczego poprzez sprzęgło, co daje sygnał automatyce kotłowej do zwiększenia mocy kotła - Czas reakcji automatyki również się skraca - QUG < QUK

----------


## uris

> bo automatyczny odpowietrznik, jest nim tylko z nazwy,
> służy do odpowietrzenia instalacji tu i teraz, 
> otwarty nie odpowietrza instalacji, tylko ją napowietrza


Mam 3 automaty cały czas odkręcone i nic się nie dzieje z układem hmm

----------


## plusfoto

> bo automatyczny odpowietrznik, jest nim tylko z nazwy,
> służy do odpowietrzenia instalacji tu i teraz, 
> *otwarty nie odpowietrza instalacji, tylko ją napowietrza*


A to jakaś nowość chyba musi być?

----------


## 1950

może dla ciebie nowość 
dla mnie nie,
poczytaj instrukcję instalacji i obsługi

----------


## uris

Instrukcja 



> 3. Opis urządzenia
> Odpowietrznik automatyczny przeznaczony jest do *ciągłego usuwania powietrza z instalacji grzewczej*. Dzięki temu zmniejsza się ryzyko korozji wszystkich elementów instalacji. Obecność powietrza w instalacji powoduje też powstawanie tzw. korków powietrznych, utrudniając, lub nawet całkowicie blokując przepływ wody.

----------


## plusfoto

> może dla ciebie nowość 
> dla mnie nie,
> poczytaj instrukcję instalacji i obsługi


Co chcesz z tej instrukcji wyczytać? Zasada działania jest prosta i brak tam jakichś kosmicznych wynalazków. Jeśli Ci zasysa nimi powietrze to znaczy tylko jedno - są po prostu walnięte i tyle.

----------


## aktormgcin

> Pompy sie nie sumują  pompa kotłowa buja sobie wodę tylko do sprzęgła i chodzi na najniższym biegu . Pompa za sprzęgłem pcha całość w podłogę no i teraz zaczyna się temat sprzęgła i zrównoważonego przepływu .Nie możesz ustawić większych przepływów niż wydajność pompy vilo .
> Ja to ustawiam bardzo prosto ,bierzesz termometr z sonda coś jak poniżej , sondę przytykasz na rurce zasilającej za pompą od sprzęgła .Opaską plastikową dobrze zaciśnij ,dobrze zaizoluj najlepiej tą pianką do rur i patrzysz jaka temp zasilania jest na kotle i sprawdzasz jaka jest za pompą ,jeżeli jest niższa to zbyt duży przepływ lub za niski bieg w pompie . Generalnie tak musisz wyregulować przepływ żebyś miał praktycznie taką samą temp na kotle i na termometrze za pompą , u mnie jest około 0,5*C różnicy  i do tego bym dążył na twoim miejscu . W tedy cała energia z kotła jest przekazywana w podłogę .
> 
> Załącznik 342510
> 
> Załącznik 342501 
> Zapotrzebowanie na ciepło ze strony 
> instalacji grzewczej jest równe ilości 
> ciepła jakie wytwarza kocioł. 
> ...


Cześć
Dziękuję ze wyczerpujące info.
Goście byli to i testować nie mogłem  :smile:  Z pompkami jest jak piszesz. Po wyłączeniu opcji termostat komfort się zdecydowanie poprawił, przez 2 dni było ustawione na Brak aby znaleźć właściwą krzywą, teraz zmieniłem na Korektę i testuję. 
Pompkę Wilo skręciłem na 2gi bieg i wszędzie ciepło dochodzi, więc pewnie za szybko chodziła. Krzywą grzewczą ustawiłem na 0,25 ale nie wiem czy nie jest za niska, jak bardziej przymrozi spróbuję dać 0,3. Chciałem żeby w domu było 22 stC i tak trzymał, co prawda była jakaś korekcja temperatury na sterowniku ustawiona i rzeczywista temperatura zadana była o 1 stopień wyższa - jakaś korekcja lato. 

Mam podpięty termometr na wyjściu za pompką i na powrocie ale kupię jeszcze i posprawdzam tak jak mówisz. Jak skręciłem przepływ na pompce to różnica temperatur chyba delikatnie się zmniejszyła ale pewności nie mam. Nie wiem też czy mam podłączoną temperaturę na sprzęgle bo nie widzę nigdzie tego w systemie - jeśli by nie było jej to jakie mogą być tego konsekwencje? 

Jaką różnicę temperatur masz na wysyłce i na powrocie? u mnie to 4 stopnie, podobno dobrze jak jest 8-10stC, tylko jak to zrobić? Dalej zmniejszać obroty pompki?

Czy masz ustawioną automatykę kotła według temperatury wysyłki czy powrotu, ja mam chyba ustawione wg temperatury wysyłki, czy nie powinno być odwrotnie?

Czy masz może wytłumaczenie wszystkich opcji z menu kotła i sterownika? Nie mogłem niczego znaleźć.

----------


## uris

Jeżeli jest sprzęgło to kocioł bierze informacje o zasilaniu z czujnika który znajduje się w sprzęgle czyli VF1  jest to widoczny w CM470  . Jeżeli tego czujnika nie ma to kocioł ma jedynie informacje o zadanej temp CO z kotła a rzeczywista temp w sprzęgle może być inna co da przekłamanie odnośnie zasilania dlatego temp musi być pobierana ze sprzęgła . Im niższa temp zasilania tym jest niższa Delta=T   3-4*C  tak ma być  , ~ 8-10 *C występuje w kaloryferach . Mam ustawione według temp zasilania bo jest sprzęgło , przy temp powrotu trzeba podnieść mocno KG ,jaka jest różnica tego nie wiem .O jakie opcje pytasz ? tak będzie prościej .

----------


## aktormgcin

> Jeżeli jest sprzęgło to kocioł bierze informacje o zasilaniu z czujnika który znajduje się w sprzęgle czyli VF1  jest to widoczny w CM470  . Jeżeli tego czujnika nie ma to kocioł ma jedynie informacje o zadanej temp CO z kotła a rzeczywista temp w sprzęgle może być inna co da przekłamanie odnośnie zasilania dlatego temp musi być pobierana ze sprzęgła . Im niższa temp zasilania tym jest niższa Delta=T   3-4*C  tak ma być  , ~ 8-10 *C występuje w kaloryferach . Mam ustawione według temp zasilania bo jest sprzęgło , przy temp powrotu trzeba podnieść mocno KG ,jaka jest różnica tego nie wiem .O jakie opcje pytasz ? tak będzie prościej .


OK, zacznijmy od sterownika, poniżej jakie mam wartości i może gdybyś podpowiedział czy wg Ciebie są ok i krótko o czym mówią:
Opóźniona ochrona zamarzania - mam 4h
Czas blokady pompy - mam 5 min
Maks. wczesne nagrzanie - mam 0min
Maks wyprzedz. wył. - mam o min
Ciągłe grzanie - mamy Wył
Podwyższenie temp - mam 0K
Adaptacja krzywej grzewczej - mam tak
Schemat układu - 1
Kor temp kondensacji - mam 2K
Korekta trybu lato - mam wył
Krzywa grzewcza - mam 0,25 póki co mam ciepło dogrzewa bez problemu czekam jeszcze na niższą temp na zewnątrz, opcja sterowania Korekta

Jak przyjdzie instalator to muszę koniecznie sprawdzić temat podpięcia temperatury sprzęgła

----------


## uris

> OK, zacznijmy od sterownika, poniżej jakie mam wartości i może gdybyś podpowiedział czy wg Ciebie są ok i krótko o czym mówią:
> Opóźniona ochrona zamarzania - mam 4h
> Czas blokady pompy - mam 5 min
> Maks. wczesne nagrzanie - mam 0min
> Maks wyprzedz. wył. - mam o min
> Ciągłe grzanie - mamy Wył
> Podwyższenie temp - mam 0K
> Adaptacja krzywej grzewczej - mam tak
> Schemat układu - 1
> ...


Mam CM470 ale ver2 lub 3 a ty masz już 4 dlatego cześć opcji jest mi nieznane  :wink:  
Adaptacja KG na ON czyli system dobiera-koryguje już ustawioną KG jeżeli jest taka potrzeba.
Schemat układu nie wiem co to jest ,trzeba w instrukcji zobaczyć  :smile: 
korekta kondensacji - też instrukcja 
reszta jest standard

----------


## domino34

Witam,

Planuje wykonanie w domu ogrzewania podłogowego w 100%. Jestem na etapie projektu i wyliczeń. Mam pewien problem z koncepcją.

Zleciłem wykonanie OZC, z którego wynika, że pewien pokój (salon z parkietem) ma zapotrzebowanie około 70W/m2. Zajrzałem do tabel z Kan-Thermu, z których wynika że przy teperaturze wody 40oC, rozstawie 10cm Tpokoju=20 stopni oraz rurce 16x2mm jestem w stanie uzyskać tylko 60,07W/m2 (Rparkietu=0.15).

Pytanie co teraz?. NIe chcę jeszcze bardziej podnosić temperatury zasilania, żeby mieć potem w pomieszczeniach z płytkami duży rozstaw, a poza tym przy jeszcze większym Tz mam jeszcze większa temperaturę pod parkietem (trochę się tego obawiam).

Czy w takim przypadku jestem skazany na danie grzejnika w tym salonie - np przewymiarowany grzejnik zasilany tą samą wodą co OP? Czy może jest jakieś lepsze rozwiązanie.

----------


## Liwko

A nie powinieneś podejść z innej strony i zmniejszyć zapotrzebowanie na ciepło tego pomieszczenia?

----------


## domino34

W podłogę nie dam więcej ocieplenia, bo są już schody i okna - zaplanowane grubości.  Okien raczej nie zamuruje. Mogę dać na ścianę 20cm styro zamiast 15 projektowych. Tylko, że zmieniać grubość ocieplenia na całym domu przez jeden pokój, to trochę nie bardzo.

----------


## franco78

Jaka różnica w cenie na styro 15 a 20cm? 
Robocizna ta sama. Przy okazji dom będzie cieplejszy i niższe rachunki za ogrzewanie  :smile: 
A grzejnik w salonie? Chcesz tego?  :smile:

----------


## domino34

Różnica w cenie to o 25% więcej m3, czyli o 25% procent więcej za styropian (czy się myle?). Ale może coś w tym jest.

Rozumiem, że inaczej tego nie przeskoczę, bo:
- albo zmniejszam zapotrzebowanie (więcej izolacji na ścianie)
- albo daje większe Tz
- albo zmieniam wykończenie podłogi

----------


## Liwko

> Różnica w cenie to o 25% więcej m3, czyli o 25% procent więcej za styropian (czy się myle?). Ale może coś w tym jest.
> 
> Rozumiem, że inaczej tego nie przeskoczę, bo:
> - albo zmniejszam zapotrzebowanie (więcej izolacji na ścianie)
> - albo daje większe Tz
> - albo zmieniam wykończenie podłogi


Ale tylko za styropian, cała reszta pozostanie bez zmian. To chyba będzie najrozsądniejsze rozwiązanie twojego problemu  :yes:

----------


## domino34

Dziękuje za pomoc, zobaczymy co KB powie na zmiany grubości

----------


## Jacekss

albo dodajesz dodatkowy grzejnik elektryczny  :wink:

----------


## Liwko

> Dziękuje za pomoc, zobaczymy co KB powie na zmiany grubości


Możesz mieć jedynie jakiś problem z frontem, może nie wyjść o 5cm z linią zabudowy. Jeżeli tak będzie, daj na tą ścianę 15cm lepszego styropianu.

----------


## kemot_p

Witam, co prawda nie będę wykonywał podłogówki samemu jak w temacie, ale chciałbym zasięgnąć paru porad. W niedługim czasie czeka mnie spotkanie z architektem adaptującym projekty gotowe. Upatrzony przeze mnie projekt będzie wymagał adaptacji do ogrzewania podłogowego - chodzi o wygospodarowanie miejsca na ocieplenie, rurki, itd. A więc. Na parterze od chudziaka do stanu zero jest 18cm. Domyślam się, że jak na podłogówkę to za mało. Ile powinna wynosić ta wysokość, żeby zmieściło się tam ocieplenie (ile styro), folia, rurki, wylewka, wykończenie (gres i deska - max 15mm). Podobnie na poddaszu mam w projekcie 10 cm, a oprócz podłogówki chciałbym tam, w miarę możliwości zmieścić jeszcze kanały WM - czy muszę się liczyć z dodatkowym schodkiem? Ile powinienem doliczyć cm na parterze i poddaszu. 
Z góry dziękuję za odzew.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## hektor80

18cm to za mało. Przyjmij 20cm styropianu + 7cm wylewka + 1.5cm gres. Zaplanuj na te rzeczy 30cm. Co do poddasza to jeżeli do WM wykorzystasz kanały 75mm (najbardziej popularne) to styro najlepiej jak będzie 8cm + 6-7cm wylewki + 1,5cm gres (panel). Łącznie wychodzi ok 15-16cm

----------


## kemot_p

> 18cm to za mało. Przyjmij 20cm styropianu + 7cm wylewka + 1.5cm gres. Zaplanuj na te rzeczy 30cm. Co do poddasza to jeżeli do WM wykorzystasz kanały 75mm (najbardziej popularne) to styro najlepiej jak będzie 8cm + 6-7cm wylewki + 1,5cm gres (panel). Łącznie wychodzi ok 15-16cm


Wielkie dzięki, na tym forum zawsze na kogoś można liczyć :smile:  Czyli na poddaszu trzeba się przygotować na dodatkowy schodek.
P.S. Zauważyłem, że masz w stopce lane skosy. W związku z tym mam pytania:
- Czy wykonując je podniosła się wysokość budynku? Jeśli tak to o ile?
- Jak je ociepliłeś, ile i czym?
- Jak przy lanych skosach poprowadziłeś kanały WM?
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## hektor80

> - Czy wykonując je podniosła się wysokość budynku? Jeśli tak to o ile?


Na pewno wysokość wzrosła ale o ile to nie wiem. Dodatkowo jeszcze podniosłem murłatę aby zmieścić więcej styropianu na skosach.





> - Jak je ociepliłeś, ile i czym?


Styropian 22cm




> - Jak przy lanych skosach poprowadziłeś kanały WM?


Kanały leżą na płaskiej części stropu strychu

----------


## hektor80

> Bo ja planuje dać 20 na skosy (pod krokwie), na to dopiero krokwie i jeszcze miedzy krokwie z 15. Ma to rozwiązanie sens?
> Masz może jakiś rysunek polaczenia skosu z wiencem na ścianie kolankowej?


Nie śmiećmy w tym wątku.,,Przenieś tą dyskusję gdzie indziej....

----------


## Marek88.8

Panowie takie pytanko. Planuję zrobić podłogówkę + grzejniki. Na parterze 4 obwody podłogówki (3x 80m + 1x 35m - łazienka) + 3 grzejniki (łazienka, garaż, kotłownia, lub może i nawet w kotłowni nie będzie grzejnika) oraz poddasze 7 grzejników + 1 podłogówka (łazienka) Czy podpięcie jednej pompy znajdującej się przy kotle (ekogroszek) wystarczy na taki układ? podłogówkę mam zamiar podpiąć pod ten sam rozdzielacz co na grzejniki (jeden rozdzielacz na kondygnację) z zastosowaniem na powrocie zaworu RTL. Czy taki układ będzie właściwy?

----------


## darianus

Mam podobne pytanie, z tym że u mnie podłogówka po całości an parterze i poddaszu, w sumie145m2 po podłogach. Czy około 1500 metrów podłogówki uciągnie jedna pompa elektroniczna?

----------


## RadziejS

> Mam podobne pytanie, z tym że u mnie podłogówka po całości an parterze i poddaszu, w sumie145m2 po podłogach. Czy około 1500 metrów podłogówki uciągnie jedna pompa elektroniczna?


Powinna uciągnąć  :wink:

----------


## Tomaszs131

Moim zdaniem lepiej podzielić pietra, w razie awarii jednej pompy druga wciąż będzie działać. Przy obu będziesz miał 100% pewność, ze dadzą rade  :smile:

----------


## darianus

> Moim zdaniem lepiej podzielić pietra, w razie awarii jednej pompy druga wciąż będzie działać. Przy obu będziesz miał 100% pewność, ze dadzą rade


I to jest bardzo ważny argument  :smile:  Dzięki

----------


## samboman

Mam pytanie odnośnie sterowania zasilaniem podłogówki. Obecnie podłogówka jest zasilana z bufora, temperaturę zasilania reguluję ręcznie za pomocą zaworu termostatycznego Esbe, za zaworem jest pompka CO.
W rozdzielaczach podłogówki są zwykłe rotamery, brak jakiejkolwiek automatyki, regulatorów, termostatów pokojowych. Przepływy na rotamerach ustawiłem raz i jest OK.

Pytanie dotyczy sposobu sterowania temperaturą zasilania i pompą CO. 
Czy pompka powinna działać bez jakichkolwiek przerw, podając na rozdzielacze stałą temperaturę ustawioną na zaworze Esbe? Zastanawiałem się nad sensem zmiany zaworu termostatycznego Esbe na taki gdzie można zamontować siłownik sterowany pogodowo (nie musiałbym zmieniać ręcznie temp. gdy na dworze robi się cieplej).

----------


## KAN-therm

Zaworów termostatycznych trójdrogowych z opcją zainstalowania siłownika chyba raczej nie znajdziesz. 
Musisz zastosować zawór mieszający w opcji pod siłownik + sterownik pogodowy, w tym układzie pompka będzie chodzić cały czas.

Możesz też zastosować termostaty pokojowe, minimum jeden zainstalowany np. w najchłodniejszym pomieszczeniu na piętrze + siłownik(i) + listwa sterująca z modułem pompowym do którego podpinasz pompę. W chwili gdy temp. w pomieszczeniu zostanie uzyskana, termostat zamknie siłownik a listwa zatrzyma pompę. Gdy będzie potrzeba grzania termostat uruchomi siłownik a listwa ruszy pompę.

----------


## samboman

Zgadza się, nie chodziło mi o zawór termostatyczny trójdrogowy, tylko mieszający np. Afriso ARV 384 i do tego siłownik Afriso ARM 343. Zastanawiam się jednak czy pompka faktycznie powinna działać cały czas.

----------


## KAN-therm

Aby posterować pompą obiegową możesz oba te rozwiązania połączyć w jednej instalacji, kwestia dodatkowych kosztów.
Zapewne można znaleźć też inne sposoby sterowania pompą, np. spięcie jej ze zwykłym naściennym termostatem pokojowym - pompę podłączamy w miejsce siłownika instalowanego w standardzie na belce rozdzielacza.

----------


## ironsmith

witam, czytam ten wątek od 2 m-cy z przerwami sam w tym roku robię podłogówkę, zastanawiają mnie podawane informacje na temat izolacji podłogi na gruncie lambda widzę wisy o lambda 0,031, 0,032 (parametry jak do elewacyjnego) z tego co się interesowałem to styro do podłogi od 0,036 jak z tym jest rzeczywiście?

----------


## Tomaszs131

Oczywiście, że dostaniesz styro do podłogi z lambda 0.031. W zeszłym roku potrzebowałem xps pod bramę garażową i natknąłem się na taki z lambdą 0.028.
Jeszcze trzy lata wcześniej dostępny był tylko z lambdą 0.036-8

----------


## pecet0

> Oczywiście, że dostaniesz styro do podłogi z lambda 0.031. W zeszłym roku potrzebowałem xps pod bramę garażową i natknąłem się na taki z lambdą 0.028.
> Jeszcze trzy lata wcześniej dostępny był tylko z lambdą 0.036-8


Jest taki ewenement: http://allegro.pl/styropian-swisspor...807513357.html ale nie proporcjonalnie drogi.

Faktycznie normalne styropiany podłogowe to lambda  od 0,036   bezpieczny pod względem zgniatania, mając pewność że jak się będzie robiło podłogówkę i chodziło po nim to nie powstaną dołki.

EPS 100 = 3T/m2  

natomiast co niektórzy dają ścienny opisany EPS 60  bo lambda lepsza 0,030 czy 0,031    ale tutaj jest 1800 kg/m2  to jak będzie Ci robił ktoś podłogówkę który waży np 80 kg  i stanie butem który ma powierzchnię ok 0,03 m2 przenosząc te 80 kg na tej nodze to wtedy  nacisk jednostkowy masz 2666 kg/m2  (1m/0,03m*80kg)

Zakładając że gość nie ma w ręce jakiegoś dodatkowego sprzętu. To już i tak parametry są mocno przekroczone, stąd też zalecają EPS100 kosztem niestety lambdy.
Na ścianach to nie ma znaczenia, ale po ścianach się nie chodzi o wytrzymałość też nie musi być na takim poziomie.

----------


## pecet0

> Oczywiście, że dostaniesz styro do podłogi z lambda 0.031. W zeszłym roku potrzebowałem xps pod bramę garażową i natknąłem się na taki z lambdą 0.028.
> Jeszcze trzy lata wcześniej dostępny był tylko z lambdą 0.036-8


Jest taki ewenement: http://allegro.pl/styropian-swisspor...807513357.html ale nie proporcjonalnie drogi.

Faktycznie normalne styropiany podłogowe to lambda  od 0,036   bezpieczny pod względem zgniatania, mając pewność że jak się będzie robiło podłogówkę i chodziło po nim to nie powstaną dołki.

EPS 100 = 3T/m2  

natomiast co niektórzy dają ścienny opisany EPS 60  bo lambda lepsza 0,030 czy 0,031    ale tutaj jest 1800 kg/m2  to jak będzie Ci robił ktoś podłogówkę który waży np 80 kg  i stanie butem który ma powierzchnię ok 0,03 m2 przenosząc te 80 kg na tej nodze to wtedy  nacisk jednostkowy masz 2666 kg/m2  (1m/0,03m*80kg)

Zakładając że gość nie ma w ręce jakiegoś dodatkowego sprzętu. To już i tak parametry są mocno przekroczone, stąd też zalecają EPS100 kosztem niestety lambdy. Pewnie jakiego kierownika budowy nie spytasz to każdy Ci powie na podłogę EPS 100.

Na ścianach to nie ma znaczenia, ale po ścianach się nie chodzi to wytrzymałość też  nie musi być na takim poziomie.

----------


## ironsmith

właśnie dla tego miałem wątpliwości bo cs60 to chyba mało, co wy na to, jak to mówią owca cała i wilk syty, ślepa posadzka+styro 0,031+na to styro cs150 wtedy obciążenie na cs60 nie powinno wpłynąć na jego wytrzymałość a i sumaryczny opór lepszy niż przy stosowaniu samego cs150?

----------


## karolek75

KNAUF Therm EXPERT Fasada/Dach/Podłoga XTherm EPS 70 λ 31
Termoorganika TERMONIUM dach-podłoga

wg producenta mozna slabszy niz EPS100. Ja zrobilem i nie widzialem problemow. A szwagier wazy grubo ponad 100kg.

----------


## MD.

Pytanie jakie oszczędności osiągamy dając na podłogę styropian 0,030 zamiast 0,036. Grubość izolacji w obydwu przypadkach 15 cm... Ja u siebie za tego swisspora 0,030 musiałbym zapłacić o 2,5k więcej od zwykłego styropianu z lambdą 0,036.

----------


## teres

Moim zdaniem pomijalne. Do gruntu masz stosunkowo najmniejsze straty ciepła. Lepiej skupić się na ścianach, a zwłaszcza na dachu.

----------


## Derneth

Witam,
mam pytanie co do podłogówki i przepływów na rotametrach  :smile:  Jest to dom piętrowy, po jednym rozdzielaczu na  piętro - góra 9 pętli dół 9 pętli.(łączna długość rur to około 1076 m)
Wszystko zasilane jest kotłem immergas victrix 12 kw , pompa w   kotle to : grundfos UPS15-60 ICHS. Pierwsze odpalenie nastąpiło w sobotę(jest to nowy dom). 
Problem polega na tym, że na rotametrach nie  mam przepływu, kocioł jest podpięty pod rury zasilające rodzielacze. Czyto jest normalna sytuacja ? jak w takim
przypadku sterować podłogówką ? Jeżeli jeden rozdzielacz będzie zamknięty to pojawia się mały przepływ. Gdy zostanie otwarta tylko jedna  pętla to przeływ wynosi około 3-4 l. (na petli do drabinki możliwe że jest maksymalny przepływ)
Pompa ustawiona jest na 3-cim biegu.
Z góry dziękuje za pomoc.

----------


## franco78

@Derneth
Ja miałem tak samo po odpaleniu kotła i 100% podłógówki.
W moim przypadku trzeba było odpowietrzyć instalację. Niby robił to instalator, ale zrobił jak zrobił...Także musiałem sam przelać wszystkie pętle i pojawiły się przepływy na każdym rotametrze  :wink: 
U mnie tez poma w kotle na 3 biegu napędza całą instalację.

----------


## hektor80

Panowie/Panie , jak u Was sprawują się teraz, w tych wiosennych temperaturach wasze podłogówki (mam na myśli domy 100% podłogówki) . Nie ma spadku komfortu? Nie przegrzewa, nie dogrzewa? Podobno najgorsze są okresy przejściowe....

----------


## Liwko

> Panowie/Panie , jak u Was sprawują się teraz, w tych wiosennych temperaturach wasze podłogówki (mam na myśli domy 100% podłogówki) . Nie ma spadku komfortu? Nie przegrzewa, nie dogrzewa? Podobno najgorsze są okresy przejściowe....


U mnie w nocy było -5, więc nie jest to raczej okres przejściowy  :smile:

----------


## hektor80

> U mnie w nocy było -5, więc nie jest to raczej okres przejściowy


no tak ale w dzień jest już sporo powyżej zera...jak to wszystko się zachowuje?

----------


## Liwko

> no tak ale w dzień jest już sporo powyżej zera...jak to wszystko się zachowuje?


Sporo? Wczoraj w cieniu było +3, teraz +1. Owszem świeci u nas słońce, ale w lutym jeszcze jest na tyle słabe, że nie stanowi problemu. Temperatura powietrza trochę się w tym czasie podniesie, ale niewiele zdąży się zakumulować. Po zachodzie szybko wszystko wraca do normy.

----------


## hektor80

> Sporo? Wczoraj w cieniu było +3, teraz +1. Owszem świeci u nas słońce, ale w lutym jeszcze jest na tyle słabe, że nie stanowi problemu. Temperatura powietrza trochę się w tym czasie podniesie, ale niewiele zdąży się zakumulować. Po zachodzie szybko wszystko wraca do normy.


U mnie teraz jest +6, wczoraj było +8 (w cieniu) Ok. nie spierajmy się o temp. Chciałem się tylko dowiedzieć jak jest z komfortem przy takich temperaturach zew. 
Pytanie techniczne, czy rurki z op (zasilanie, powrót) można poprowadzić przez ścianę? Chodzi o to żeby jak najbardziej skrócić dojście pętli do docelowego pomieszczenia. Przez ścianę do salonu i wc jest najbliżej. Alternatywa to tak jak pokazują strzałki. Są jakieś przeciwwskazania?

----------


## Liwko

Nie ma przeciwwskazań.

----------


## hektor80

> Nie ma przeciwwskazań.


Rozumiem że w tych miejscach rurki mają być w otulinie/peszlu?

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Rozumiem że w tych miejscach rurki mają być w otulinie/peszlu?


W peszlu.

----------


## cezary.pl

Stoję przed dylematem wyboru modelu sterowania podłogówką. Pętle grzewcze będą zasilane z bufora ciepła za pośrednictwem grupy pompowej z zaworem trój-drogowym o ręcznej nastawie temperatury zasilania i z ręczną kalibracją rotametrów.

1. Sterowanie pompy grupy pompowej termostatem on/off z pomieszczenia referencyjnego. Bardzo proste rozwiązanie.

2. Sterowanie regulatorem z krzywą grzewczą i termostatem pomieszczenia referencyjnego lub temperatury podłogi z celu zapobieżeniu przegrzania.

Czy to możliwe z moją grupą pompową i jak to zrealizować?

Pozdrawiam
Cezary

----------


## meczesiu

Witam,  
Od lat czytam to forum, ale dopiero teraz przyszła okazja, żeby się zarejestrować. Do sedna.... Buduję dom  - parterowy, prawie energooszczędny  do 100 m2. Zastanawiam się nad instalacją podłogową bo chcę ją zrobić samemu,. W domu będę miał ogrzewanie gazowe i mam pytanie
- jaki rozdzielacz do podłogówki wybrać (ile obwodów) - układ pomieszczeń następujący kuchnia z salonem ok 33 m2, sypialnia + 2 pokoje, łazienka, korytarz i pom. gospodarcze. 
- w jakim odstępie  ułożyć wąż od podłogówki 
- czy warto zakupić gotowy zestaw z zaworami termostatycznymi , pompą  na allegro, albo w sklepie internetowym- jeżeli tak, to co polecicie

----------


## noc

> Panowie/Panie , jak u Was sprawują się teraz, w tych wiosennych temperaturach wasze podłogówki (mam na myśli domy 100% podłogówki) . Nie ma spadku komfortu? Nie przegrzewa, nie dogrzewa? Podobno najgorsze są okresy przejściowe....


Gdybyś nie zapytał, nie przypomniałbym sobie, że mam jakieś ogrzewanie. Od września do maja mam w domu zadane 23-23,5oC. 100% OP. W cieplejsze dni jest mały spadek komfortu-w łazience. Kąpiel pod prysznicem daje odczuć że OP słabiej grzeje, chłodniejsza mozaika kabiny prysznicowej, bez brodzika. Poza tym idealnie, szczególnie nie-zimne podłogi, raczej letnie.

----------


## asolt

> W peszlu.


W otulinie, wszelkie dojscia z rozdzielacza do do danej pętli powinny byc w otulinie gdyz otulina ma wiekszy opór cieplny od peszla .

----------


## asolt

> ....
> 
> 2. Sterowanie regulatorem z krzywą grzewczą i termostatem pomieszczenia referencyjnego lub temperatury podłogi z celu zapobieżeniu przegrzania.
> 
> Czy to możliwe z moją grupą pompową i jak to zrealizować?
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Cezary


Regulator z krzywą grzewczą zwany inaczej pogodowym wymaga zaworu mieszajacego i siłownika, regulator pogodowy musi sterowac tym siłownikiem. Ogolnie schemat hydrauliczny dosc prosty, czyli zawór mieszający+siłownik+regulator i pompa obiegowa. Dodatkowo regulator w pomieszczeniu referencyjnym który wyłaczy pompę obiegową.

----------


## asolt

> Witam,  
> Od lat czytam to forum, ale dopiero teraz przyszła okazja, żeby się zarejestrować. Do sedna.... Buduję dom  - parterowy, prawie energooszczędny  do 100 m2. Zastanawiam się nad instalacją podłogową bo chcę ją zrobić samemu,. W domu będę miał ogrzewanie gazowe i mam pytanie
> - jaki rozdzielacz do podłogówki wybrać (ile obwodów) - układ pomieszczeń następujący kuchnia z salonem ok 33 m2, sypialnia + 2 pokoje, łazienka, korytarz i pom. gospodarcze. 
> - w jakim odstępie  ułożyć wąż od podłogówki 
> - czy warto zakupić gotowy zestaw z zaworami termostatycznymi , pompą  na allegro, albo w sklepie internetowym- jeżeli tak, to co polecicie


Bez danych i obliczen to do wrózki, a bez wrózki to rozstaw 10 cm w łazience + 1 odwód na grzejnik łazienkowy w pozostałych pomieszczeniach w zaleznosci od pokrycia posadzki od 10 cm (parkiet) do 15 cm (pozostałe- gres, panel)

----------


## cezary.pl

> Regulator z krzywą grzewczą zwany inaczej pogodowym wymaga zaworu mieszajacego i siłownika, regulator pogodowy musi sterowac tym siłownikiem. Ogolnie schemat hydrauliczny dosc prosty, czyli zawór mieszający+siłownik+regulator i pompa obiegowa. Dodatkowo regulator w pomieszczeniu referencyjnym który wyłaczy pompę obiegową.


Dziękuję za pomoc w wyjaśnieniu. To zostanę przy modelu on/off sterowania dla ubogich.

Pozdrawiam
Cezary

----------


## hektor80

> W otulinie, wszelkie dojscia z rozdzielacza do do danej pętli powinny byc w otulinie gdyz otulina ma wiekszy opór cieplny od peszla .


Wszelkie dojścia będą oczywiście w otulinie ale chodziło mi o ten kawałek co będzie szedł przez ścianę. Tam na otulinę założę może jeszcze peszla.

----------


## hektor80

> Gdybyś nie zapytał, nie przypomniałbym sobie, że mam jakieś ogrzewanie. Od września do maja mam w domu zadane 23-23,5oC. 100% OP. W cieplejsze dni jest mały spadek komfortu-w łazience. Kąpiel pod prysznicem daje odczuć że OP słabiej grzeje, chłodniejsza mozaika kabiny prysznicowej, bez brodzika. Poza tym idealnie, szczególnie nie-zimne podłogi, raczej letnie.


Dzięki za info

----------


## [email protected]

Zacząłem czytać ten temat od początku, bo mam pewne wątpliwości.
Tyle było mowy o tym, że większość partaczy robi wszędzie rozstaw rurek co 10cm, a mi licząc z tabel Kisana nie chce wyjść inaczej.
Dom mam dosyć dobrze ocieplony, OZC policzone ale jak chce policzyć dla zasilania 35oC (będzie PW) to innej opcji nie ma.
Salon z jadalnią ma ΦHL 1550W przy powierzchni 38m2. 
Niech mnie ktoś poprawi czy coś źle liczę?

----------


## asolt

> Zacząłem czytać ten temat od początku, bo mam pewne wątpliwości.
> Tyle było mowy o tym, że większość partaczy robi wszędzie rozstaw rurek co 10cm, a mi licząc z tabel Kisana nie chce wyjść inaczej.
> Dom mam dosyć dobrze ocieplony, OZC policzone ale jak chce policzyć dla zasilania 35oC (będzie PW) to innej opcji nie ma.
> Salon z jadalnią ma ΦHL 1550W przy powierzchni 38m2. 
> Niech mnie ktoś poprawi czy coś źle liczę?


Przyjecie rozstawu 10 cm nie jest partactwem i czasami jest wymagane, jednak gdy rozstaw wg obliczeń powinien wynosic 20, 25 czy 30 cm to przyjecie rozstawu 10 cm jest działaniem nieekonomicznym, podłogówka w takim rozstawie będzie pracowała prawidłowo trzeba jedynie odpowiednio wyregulowac przepływy. Inaczej mówiąc jezeli kotos nie liczy sie kosztami moze dac wszedzie 10 cm i wszystko zadziała prawidłowo a ze koszt materiałow i robocizny bedzie wiekszy od rozstawów z projektu podłogówki to inna rzecz. Któz bogatemu zabroni.

----------


## [email protected]

> Przyjecie rozstawu 10 cm nie jest partactwem i czasami jest wymagane, jednak gdy rozstaw wg obliczeń powinien wynosic 20, 25 czy 30 cm to przyjecie rozstawu 10 cm jest działaniem nieekonomicznym, podłogówka w takim rozstawie będzie pracowała prawidłowo trzeba jedynie odpowiednio wyregulowac przepływy. Inaczej mówiąc jezeli kotos nie liczy sie kosztami moze dac wszedzie 10 cm i wszystko zadziała prawidłowo a ze koszt materiałow i robocizny bedzie wiekszy od rozstawów z projektu podłogówki to inna rzecz. Któz bogatemu zabroni.


Asolt Ty tu jesteś specem od tych spraw, więc prośba o radę czy dla pomieszczenia o takim zapotrzebowaniu (ΦHL 1550W) i powierzchni (38m2), 10cm to odpowiedni rozstaw?

----------


## asolt

> Asolt Ty tu jesteś specem od tych spraw, więc prośba o radę czy dla pomieszczenia o takim zapotrzebowaniu (ΦHL 1550W) i powierzchni (38m2), 10cm to odpowiedni rozstaw?


Za mało danych, potrzebne:
usytowanie (podłoga na gruncie, strop miedzykondygnacyjny)
temperatura pomieszczenia
grubosc ocieplenia i lambda
grubosc i rodzaj wylewki
oczekiwana temp zasilania

----------


## [email protected]

> Za mało danych, potrzebne:
> usytowanie (podłoga na gruncie, strop miedzykondygnacyjny)
> temperatura pomieszczenia
> grubosc ocieplenia i lambda
> grubosc i rodzaj wylewki
> oczekiwana temp zasilania


A samo zapotrzebowanie nie wystarczy? Dodam, że liczone przez Ciebie.  :smile: 
Temperatura wewnątrz standard 20oC, zasilanie tak jak wspomniałem dla powietrznej pompy ciepła, więc najlepiej 35oC.
Podłoga panele.

----------


## meczesiu

> Za mało danych, potrzebne:
> usytowanie (podłoga na gruncie, strop miedzykondygnacyjny)
> temperatura pomieszczenia
> grubosc ocieplenia i lambda
> grubosc i rodzaj wylewki
> oczekiwana temp zasilania


Podepnę się do tematu:

Podłoga na gruncie - 12 cm styro 0,036 wylewka  miksokret  7 cm + 12 cm styro
Ocieplenie ścian 20 cm - 0,035 + 25 cm cegła ceramiczna
ocieplenie stropu drewnianego wełna  20 cm 0,035 
Temperatura 21 stopni
zasilanie ogrzewanie gazowe 35 stopni.

----------


## [email protected]

> Podepnę się do tematu:
> 
> Podłoga na gruncie - 12 cm styro 0,036 wylewka  miksokret  7 cm + 12 cm styro
> Ocieplenie ścian 20 cm - 0,035 + 25 cm cegła ceramiczna
> ocieplenie stropu drewnianego wełna  20 cm 0,035 
> Temperatura 21 stopni
> zasilanie ogrzewanie gazowe 35 stopni.


W twoim przypadku jak sądzę dla 35oC rozstaw co 10cm może być za mały. Lub inaczej nie dasz rady utrzymać 21oC przy tak niskim zasilaniu.
Wiem to, bo mam prawie 2 razy lepsze ocieplenie.

----------


## asolt

> A samo zapotrzebowanie nie wystarczy? Dodam, że liczone przez Ciebie. 
> Temperatura wewnątrz standard 20oC, zasilanie tak jak wspomniałem dla powietrznej pompy ciepła, więc najlepiej 35oC.
> Podłoga panele.


Nie skojarzyłem nicka z obliczeniami, jest tego tak duzo ze po prostu nie pamiętam.
Przypomnij sia na maila.

----------


## asolt

> Podepnę się do tematu:
> 
> Podłoga na gruncie - 12 cm styro 0,036 wylewka  miksokret  7 cm + 12 cm styro
> Ocieplenie ścian 20 cm - 0,035 + 25 cm cegła ceramiczna
> ocieplenie stropu drewnianego wełna  20 cm 0,035 
> Temperatura 21 stopni
> zasilanie ogrzewanie gazowe 35 stopni.


Niestety bez strat ciepła dla konkretnego pomieszczenia nic nie policzę.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Podpowiedzcie proszę jak odblokować rotamer? Zakręciłem dwie pętle teraz nie mogę ich ponownie otworzyć. Rozdzielacz Capricorn.

----------


## meczesiu

> Niestety bez strat ciepła dla konkretnego pomieszczenia nic nie policzę.


Zrobiłem wyliczenie http://cieplowlasciwie.pl/wynik/19h5 wystarczy? oczywiście w łazience będzie cieplej. Chciałem zastosować piec 12 Kw z modulacją od 3 Kw. Czy przy domku do 90 m2 powierzchni użytkowej  pompa pieca uciągnie mi taką instalację podłogową? czy muszę jeszcze stosować dodatkową pompę? Piec jednofunkcyjny + jakiś zbiornik na cwu.

----------


## asolt

> Zrobiłem wyliczenie http://cieplowlasciwie.pl/wynik/19h5 wystarczy? oczywiście w łazience będzie cieplej. Chciałem zastosować piec 12 Kw z modulacją od 3 Kw. Czy przy domku do 90 m2 powierzchni użytkowej  pompa pieca uciągnie mi taką instalację podłogową? czy muszę jeszcze stosować dodatkową pompę? Piec jednofunkcyjny + jakiś zbiornik na cwu.


Nie, nie wystarczy, cieplowlasciwe nie liczy (wlasciwie to tylko szacuje) strat dla poszczegolnych pomieszczeń, wskaznik to tylko srednia, a srednia zniekształca wyniki.  Jedna pompa wystarczy. Lepszy kocioł z modulacją od 1,9 kW (mniejszej nie ma)

----------


## meczesiu

> Nie, nie wystarczy, cieplowlasciwe nie liczy (wlasciwie to tylko szacuje) strat dla poszczegolnych pomieszczeń, wskaznik to tylko srednia, a srednia zniekształca wyniki.  Jedna pompa wystarczy. Lepszy kocioł z modulacją od 1,9 kW (mniejszej nie ma)



Może możesz polecić jakieś  kotły, które można byłoby polecić w rozsądnej cenie właśnie z taką modulacją.

----------


## asolt

> Może możesz polecić jakieś  kotły, które można byłoby polecić w rozsądnej cenie właśnie z taką modulacją.


http://www.sanrem.pl/VICTRIX-X-12-2-...jny_338_2.html

----------


## pecet0

Do zrobienia podlogowki na pex-al-pex potrzeba jakiś sprzęt? Czy same rurki wystarcza i noc do nich.
Znajony mi powiedział ze są potrzebne jakieś sprężyny do wyginania rurek.
Faktycznie są potrzebne, ile to mniej więcej kosztuje?

----------


## Tomaszs131

Sprężyna będzie Ci potrzebna, zwłaszcza do układania pętli w łazienkach.

----------


## fotohobby

> Zacząłem czytać ten temat od początku, bo mam pewne wątpliwości.
> Tyle było mowy o tym, że większość partaczy robi wszędzie rozstaw rurek co 10cm, a mi licząc z tabel Kisana nie chce wyjść inaczej.
> Dom mam dosyć dobrze ocieplony, OZC policzone ale jak chce policzyć dla zasilania 35oC (będzie PW) to innej opcji nie ma.
> Salon z jadalnią ma ΦHL 1550W przy powierzchni 38m2. 
> Niech mnie ktoś poprawi czy coś źle liczę?


Na bank źle liczysz, skoro ja dla kuchni+salon (38m2 i obciążenia 1639W) mam rozstaw 20cm i 15cm w strefie brzegowej - pod ścianami zewnętrznymi.
Połowa tej powierzchni to gres, połowa panel 12mmm
Obliczono dla 36C

----------


## noc

> Do zrobienia podlogowki na pex-al-pex potrzeba jakiś sprzęt? Czy same rurki wystarcza i noc do nich.
> Znajony mi powiedział ze są potrzebne jakieś sprężyny do wyginania rurek.
> Faktycznie są potrzebne, ile to mniej więcej kosztuje?


Same rurki + sprężyna wystarczą, ja raczej nie będę potrzebny :stir the pot: . Chyba, że będziesz chciał miłe przerwy robić przy "kawie z pianką"? Ale to dla mnie za daleko :sad:  .
Sorry za Off top, trudno się powstrzymać!

----------


## grzeniu666

Ja tam bez sprężyny układałem. Fakt że nie robiłem ostrych zakrętów, ale czy to źle...? (może jak przy wentylacji, ostrzejsze zakręty = większe opory?) No może na zdjęciach nie wygląda tak ładnie.

Tacker się przydał, i wiadro spinek, i pare innych pierdół (folia, taśmy itp..., wiadomo).




> rozstaw rurek co 10cm, ... dla zasilania 35oC (będzie PW) to innej opcji nie ma.
> Salon z jadalnią ma ΦHL 1550W przy powierzchni 38m2. 
> Niech mnie ktoś poprawi czy coś źle liczę?


A napisz jak liczysz (i daj te tabele). Wg. mnie co ca. 20cm (nie wiem jaką temp. wew. chcesz i co na podłodze).

----------


## asolt

> Ja tam bez sprężyny układałem. Fakt że nie robiłem ostrych zakrętów, ale czy to źle...? (może jak przy wentylacji, ostrzejsze zakręty = większe opory?) No może na zdjęciach nie wygląda tak ładnie.
> 
> Tacker się przydał, i wiadro spinek, i pare innych pierdół (folia, taśmy itp..., wiadomo).


Ja rozumiem ze trzeba oszczedzac, ale załowac te marne 20 zł na sprezyne to przesada i to gruba. Poza tym układanie rozstawu 10 cm bez sprezyny to jakies hardcore.

----------


## grzeniu666

> Ja rozumiem ze trzeba oszczedzac, ale załowac te marne 20 zł na sprezyne to przesada i to gruba. Poza tym układanie rozstawu 10 cm bez sprezyny to jakies hardcore.


To nie z oszczędności  :big grin:  Samo wyszło, zapomniałem, a na trudności w robocie nie napotkałem więc i sobie nie przypomniałem.

----------


## o_c

Ja mam 8-10 cm w łazience, sprężyny nie widziałem, mówcie mi die hard

----------


## pecet0

> Ja mam 8-10 cm w łazience, sprężyny nie widziałem, mówcie mi die hard


Nie znam się, tyle co mi dzisiaj to powiedział ten znajomy.
Że przy większych zakrętach,  rurka się załamie i traci 30%  "światła" zwiększając opory dla całej pętli, stąd też mi wspomniał o tych sprężynach (o których wcześniej nie wiedziałem).

----------


## asolt

> Nie znam się, tyle co mi dzisiaj to powiedział ten znajomy.
> Że przy większych zakrętach,  rurka się załamie i traci 30%  "światła" zwiększając opory dla całej pętli, stąd też mi wspomniał o tych sprężynach (o których wcześniej nie wiedziałem).


Oczywiscie ze zaginając bez spręzyny niepotrzebnie zwiekszamy opory, ale niektórzy oszczędzają na kosztach do absolutnego minimum, ale czy warto
http://allegro.pl/sprezyna-zewnetrzn...530095992.html

----------


## fenix2

Dokładnie wyginając bez sprężyny można załamać rurę. Co stworzy dodatkowy niepotrzebny opór. 
Sprężyna nie jest droga. Można późnej odsprzedać na serwisach aukcyjnych.

----------


## szukaj

Ja osobiście pamiętam jak lata temu pomagałem robić podłogówkę z kolegą u mojego wujka.
Robiliśmy cały dom w miedzi fi 15mm w kręgach  :smile: 
To była jazda

----------


## asolt

> ...
> Sprężyna nie jest droga. Można późnej odsprzedać na serwisach aukcyjnych.


Za ile uzywkę, skoro nowa kosztuje 9,5 zł, za 5 czy 6 zł wystawiac na serwisie? po co, chyba ze ktos ma za duzo czasu.

----------


## pecet0

*Asolt*  sprężynę do PEXA używa się cały czas zewnętrzną.  
Czy zewnętrzną i wewnętrzną ?

----------


## asolt

> *Asolt*  sprężynę do PEXA używa się cały czas zewnętrzną.  
> Czy zewnętrzną i wewnętrzną ?


Zewnetrzną, wewnetrzna tylko w szczególnych przypadkach

----------


## [email protected]

> Na bank źle liczysz, skoro ja dla kuchni+salon (38m2 i obciążenia 1639W) mam rozstaw 20cm i 15cm w strefie brzegowej - pod ścianami zewnętrznymi.
> Połowa tej powierzchni to gres, połowa panel 12mmm
> Obliczono dla 36C


Jakoś źle to wcześniej liczyłem. 
Z tabel Roth przyjąłem takie rozstawy.
Jak macie chwilę to rzućcie okiem.

----------


## PliP

Co oznaczają parametry rury do podłogówki np: minimalny promień gięcia *r*=*5xdz ?*

----------


## asolt

> Co oznaczają parametry rury do podłogówki np: minimalny promień gięcia *r*=*5xdz ?*


5xdz = 5 x srednica zewnętrzna

----------


## asolt

> Jakoś źle to wcześniej liczyłem. 
> Z tabel Roth przyjąłem takie rozstawy.
> Jak macie chwilę to rzućcie okiem.


Na salon wystarczy 20 cm, 35 cm nie przyjmujęm, max rozstaw to 30 cm, wyjątek to garaz, tam 50-60 cm. Pozostałych pomiwszczen nie sprawdzalem

----------


## PliP

> 5xdz = 5 x srednica zewnętrzna


Czyli, że jeżeli rurka jest o standardowym wymiarze 16mm to minimalny promień gięcia wynosi 80mm.
 Układając rurkę w meander (dla łatwiejszego zrozumienia) to kolejny rządek po 160mmm - bo tyle wynosi średnica.

----------


## [email protected]

> Na salon wystarczy 20 cm, 35 cm nie przyjmujęm, max rozstaw to 30 cm, wyjątek to garaz, tam 50-60 cm. Pozostałych pomiwszczen nie sprawdzalem


35 wpisałem dlatego, że to pomieszczenia o bardzo małym zapotrzebowaniu, ogólnie zamierzam tam dać co 30, lub nawet gęściej ale wtedy same nieizolowane powroty z innych pętli. 
Jeszcze takie małe pytanie jak robicie rozstawy co 30 to ile od ściany dajecie pierwszą rurkę? 30cm czy 15cm?

----------


## noc

> Jakoś źle to wcześniej liczyłem. 
> Z tabel Roth przyjąłem takie rozstawy.
> Jak macie chwilę to rzućcie okiem.


Czy naprawdę chcesz dać w łazience-parter panele? Dziwny wybór. Jakieś egzotyczne drewno rozumiem, ale zwykłe panele?

----------


## [email protected]

> Czy naprawdę chcesz dać w łazience-parter panele? Dziwny wybór. Jakieś egzotyczne drewno rozumiem, ale zwykłe panele?


Nie, nie tam będą płytki. Na szybko robiłem tą tabelkę i najwyraźniej źle mi się wkleiło.

Ogólnie w innych pomieszczeniach panele są tylko uogólnieniem, że będzie tam inna podłoga niż płytki. A jaka to się okaże podczas wykańczania.

----------


## fenix2

> Za ile uzywkę, skoro nowa kosztuje 9,5 zł, za 5 czy 6 zł wystawiac na serwisie? po co, chyba ze ktos ma za duzo czasu.


Żeby się po budowie pełno sprzętów nie walało.

----------


## teres

> Jeszcze takie małe pytanie jak robicie rozstawy co 30 to ile od ściany dajecie pierwszą rurkę? 30cm czy 15cm?


10-15cm

----------


## hektor80

Zrobiłem obliczenia dla podłogówki i mam dylemat co do długości poszczególnych pętli. 



Długość pętli wraz z dojściem:
1 - wc - 27m
2- korytarz - 27m
3 - wiatrołap - 43m.

Robić je oddzielnie? Czy może połączyć wc z korytarzem? Jeżeli je połącze to czy nie będę miał problemów z ustawieniem wyższej temp dla wc (rozstaw co 10cm), korytarz (rozstaw 30cm). Wiatrołap - przewidziany rozstaw - 15cm

Poddasze:


Korytarz (13) i garderoba (14) będą na wspólnej pętli ale z różnymi rozstawami.

Jak to wg was wygląda?

----------


## Liwko

A może wszystkie trzy zrobić na jednej pętli + dołożyć drabinkę w łazience zasilaną z ogrzewacza CWU?

----------


## hektor80

> A może wszystkie trzy zrobić na jednej pętli + dołożyć drabinkę w łazience zasilaną z ogrzewacza CWU?


To jest kolejna opcja. Ale chyba bardziej słaniał bym się do połączenia wc z korytarzem a wiatrołap na osobnej pętli. Co do drabinki to w sumie nie wiem co będzie lepsze. Pętla z cwu czy podłogówki...

----------


## Beskidziak

> A może wszystkie trzy zrobić na jednej pętli + dołożyć drabinkę w łazience zasilaną z ogrzewacza CWU?


Słyszałem o takim podłączeniu do wężownicy bojlera cwu. Mógłbyś rozwinąć temat, może jakiś schemat. Napędza to pompa ładująca zasobnik, czy dodatkowa?Ale czy wtedy nie ma konfliktu między nimi ?

----------


## Liwko

> Słyszałem o takim podłączeniu do wężownicy bojlera cwu. Mógłbyś rozwinąć temat, może jakiś schemat. Napędza to pompa ładująca zasobnik, czy dodatkowa?Ale czy wtedy nie ma konfliktu między nimi ?


Ja mam zrobione jako osobne pętle podłogówki, ale kilka osób pisało, że ma podłączone drabinki pod podgrzewacz CWU. Co do szczegółów tego rozwiązania nie będę się wypowiadał, ale dzisiaj raczej sam bym w to poszedł. W tym momencie drabinki będą działać niezależnie od pozostałej części ogrzewania. Będzie z nich można korzystać przez cały rok.

----------


## hektor80

> Ja mam zrobione jako osobne pętle podłogówki, ale kilka osób pisało, że ma podłączone drabinki pod podgrzewacz CWU. Co do szczegółów tego rozwiązania nie będę się wypowiadał, ale dzisiaj raczej sam bym w to poszedł. W tym momencie drabinki będą działać niezależnie od pozostałej części ogrzewania. Będzie z nich można korzystać przez cały rok.


Rozumiem że w takim przypadku, drabinka grzeje w momencie grzania CWU? Ile razy dziennie załącza się CWU? 2-3?

----------


## Liwko

> Rozumiem że w takim przypadku, drabinka grzeje w momencie grzania CWU? Ile razy dziennie załącza się CWU? 2-3?


Z tego co pamiętam HenoK opisywał, że ma podłączone drabinki pod zbiornik dwupłaszczowy i mu się to sprawdzało.
Drabinka nie musi grzać cały czas, a wtedy gdy to jest potrzebne. Czasami w ogóle nie musi.

----------


## darianus

> A może wszystkie trzy zrobić na jednej pętli + dołożyć drabinkę w łazience zasilaną z ogrzewacza CWU?


Też mam podobny dylemat, jak to połączyć. Na jednej pętli z podłogówką, bądź jako osobna pętla trochę bez sensu, ponieważ warto, żeby drabinka była niezależna i mogła grzać w okresach przejściowych, kiedy już podłogówka będzie wyłączona. Ostatnio skłaniam się ku temu, żeby zrezygnować z drabinek łazienkowych. Kupię wieszak łazienkowy na ręczniki i tyle. Mam nadzieję że nie będzie zimno w łazience z podłogówką bez drabinek?

----------


## Liwko

> Mam nadzieję że nie będzie zimno w łazience z podłogówką bez drabinek?


Szczerze powiem, że nie wiem. Zakręcę na kilka dni drabinki nikomu nic nie mówiąc i zobaczymy reakcję  :smile:

----------


## grzeniu666

Ja bym obstawiał puszczenie łazienki w pętli z jednym (ew. dwoma) innymi małymi poieszczeniami. Ta pętla może lepiej jakby była nieco (15-30%?) krótsza niż pozostałe pętle, no i łazienka najpierw (od strony zasilania). A drabinka z opcją zamontowania grzałki elektrycznej (może z jakimś prostym programatorem/timerem?).

----------


## darianus

> Ja bym obstawiał puszczenie łazienki w pętli z jednym (ew. dwoma) innymi małymi poieszczeniami. Ta pętla może lepiej jakby była nieco (15-30%?) krótsza niż pozostałe pętle, no i łazienka najpierw (od strony zasilania). A drabinka z opcją zamontowania grzałki elektrycznej (może z jakimś prostym programatorem/timerem?).


Taki mam plan, żeby łazienkę połączyć z korytarzem na poddaszu, tylko że jakby drabinka miałaby być wpięta pod tą pętle to chyba najlepiej na końcu? Drabinka może mocno wychłodzić rurkę.

----------


## hektor80

> Ja bym obstawiał puszczenie łazienki w pętli z jednym (ew. dwoma) innymi małymi poieszczeniami. Ta pętla może lepiej jakby była nieco (15-30%?) krótsza niż pozostałe pętle, no i łazienka najpierw (od strony zasilania). A drabinka z opcją zamontowania grzałki elektrycznej (może z jakimś prostym programatorem/timerem?).


Wczoraj był u mnie znajomy instalator i zaproponował aby wc puścić na osobnej pętli a połączyć wiatrołap i korytarz. Czy mogą wystąpić jakieś problemy w przypadku gdy pętla od wc będzie miała ok. 27m a reszta ok 80m  ?

----------


## Liwko

> Wczoraj był u mnie znajomy instalator i zaproponował aby wc puścić na osobnej pętli a połączyć wiatrołap i korytarz. Czy mogą wystąpić jakieś problemy w przypadku gdy pętla od wc będzie miała ok. 27m a reszta ok 80m  ?


Tragedii nie będzie, ale woda na powrocie może szybciej osiągnąć wyższą temperaturę i dojdzie do częstszych załączeń systemu grzewczego. Najprawdopodobniej będziesz musiał te 27 metrów mocno przydławić.

----------


## hektor80

Kolejne pytanie. Jakie rozdzielacze do OP? Myślę o KAN tylko nie wiem którą serię zakupić. 55A czy 75A. Nie będę miał indywidualnego sterowania temp.

----------


## teres

75a

----------


## PeZet

> Panowie/Panie , jak u Was sprawują się teraz, w tych wiosennych temperaturach wasze podłogówki (mam na myśli domy 100% podłogówki) . Nie ma spadku komfortu? Nie przegrzewa, nie dogrzewa? Podobno najgorsze są okresy przejściowe....


Też się wypowiem, bo mam sytuację inną niż, jak sądzę, osoby już się wypowiadające. 
W sezonie zimowym pojawiałem się w domu co około dziesięć dni. Cały styczeń i cały luty. 
mam wyłącznie podłogówkę i kominek z płaszczem + baniak buforowy 500dm3.
Efekt?
W tym roku zima jest łagodna, więc po 12 dniach tem w chacie spadała z 22 do 10-12*C.
Podnoszenie ciepła podłogówką trwało około doby. Tak! Doby.
Ale po osiągnięciu 16-18*C, innymi słowy w drodze do docelowej temperatury, już jest normalnie. 

Dzielę się tą dygresją z wami, bo moje doświadczenia  z użytkowania 100%podłogówki, bez kaloryferów, są totalnie pozytywne nawet w wydaniu tak hardcorowym, jak systematyczne odbudowywanie temperatury w chacie.
Mówi się że podłogówka jest leniwa. Niby jest, ale je jest zarazem do życia. Fajna jest bardzo.

KALORYFEROM MÓWIMY ZDECYDOWANIE NIE! (przynajmniej tym na ścianach)

----------


## KAN-therm

> Kolejne pytanie. Jakie rozdzielacze do OP? Myślę o KAN tylko nie wiem którą serię zakupić. 55A czy 75A. Nie będę miał indywidualnego sterowania temp.


hektor80 jeśli jesteś pewien że nie będziesz miał teraz jak i w przyszłości sterowania pokojowego wówczas wystarczy Ci rozdzielacz serii 55A (z samymi przepływomierzami na belce powrotnej). 
Natomiast automatycznie pozbawi Cię to możliwości zainstalowania w przyszłości jakiejkolwiek automatyki sterowania/różnicowania temp. w pomieszczeniach.

Nie wiem co jest źródłem ciepła i jaka będzie temp. zasilania ale rozdzielacze serii 55A i 75A wymagają zasilania wodą o przygotowanym wcześniej parametrze (temperaturą) dla instalacji OP.

----------


## PliP

Jak na dziś jest różnica (pomijając historię z przed 2-3 lat)  pomiędzy rozdzielaczami Kan, a Capricorn.
Potrzebuję rozdzielnię na 9 obwodów.

----------


## wihajster

> Taki mam plan, żeby łazienkę połączyć z korytarzem na poddaszu, tylko że jakby drabinka miałaby być wpięta pod tą pętle to chyba najlepiej na końcu? Drabinka może mocno wychłodzić rurkę.


Moim zdaniem łazienka powinna być na osobnych obwodach, bo przeważnie TAM właśnie brakuje ciepła. Jeśli ją połączysz (dasz wspólną pętlę) z innym pomieszczeniem możesz stracić kontrolę nad możliwością ustalania temperatury.
Grzejniki drabinkowe podłączone do podłogówki??? Jeśli na zasilaniu to jeszcze odczujesz ich "działanie", jeśli na końcu to zapomnij o jakimkolwiek grzaniu.
Według mnie BARDZO zły pomysł. Ale nie bierz tego zbyt poważnie... Wolnoć Tomku w swoim domku.
Proponowałem kiedyś na maila zasilanie grzejników właśnie z zasobnika CWU na osobnej pompie jako osobny niezależny obwód, świetnie się to sprawdza i grzeje skutecznie. O każdej porze dnia, nocy i roku.Tylko nie z każdym zasobnikiem CWU... 
Tak na marginesie, sugerowałbym dołożenie w łazienkach (tam gdzie są większe straty ciepła) wymiennika ściennego oprócz podłogówki.

----------


## wihajster

> Jak na dziś jest różnica (pomijając historię z przed 2-3 lat)  pomiędzy rozdzielaczami Kan, a Capricorn.
> Potrzebuję rozdzielnię na 9 obwodów.


Z KAN-em nigdy nie miałem problemów. Capricorn - chińszczyzna z badziewnym osprzętem.

----------


## darianus

> Moim zdaniem łazienka powinna być na osobnych obwodach, bo przeważnie TAM właśnie brakuje ciepła. Jeśli ją połączysz (dasz wspólną pętlę) z innym pomieszczeniem możesz stracić kontrolę nad możliwością ustalania temperatury.
> Grzejniki drabinkowe podłączone do podłogówki??? Jeśli na zasilaniu to jeszcze odczujesz ich "działanie", jeśli na końcu to zapomnij o jakimkolwiek grzaniu.
> Według mnie BARDZO zły pomysł. Ale nie bierz tego zbyt poważnie... Wolnoć Tomku w swoim domku.
> Proponowałem kiedyś na maila zasilanie grzejników właśnie z zasobnika CWU na osobnej pompie jako osobny niezależny obwód, świetnie się to sprawdza i grzeje skutecznie. O każdej porze dnia, nocy i roku.Tylko nie z każdym zasobnikiem CWU... 
> Tak na marginesie, sugerowałbym dołożenie w łazienkach (tam gdzie są większe straty ciepła) wymiennika ściennego oprócz podłogówki.


Dziękuję za poradę  :smile:  Chyba najlepiej będzie, jak poczekam na wyniki OZC. Łazienki mam centralnie położone w domu, tylko jedna ściana jest zewnętrzną, być może obejdzie się bez drabinek.

----------


## hektor80

kolejne pytanie. Rozdzielacz z mosiądzu czy nierdzewka. Różnica w cenie ok 70zł. z tym że w przypadku 75080A (mosiądz) w zestawie nie ma spustu i odpowietrzacza a w N75080A (nierdzewka) jest. Tak więc po dodaniu tych elementów do mosiądzu. ceny się równają...

jaki odpowietrznik, ręczny czy automatyczny?

----------


## hektor80

> hektor80 jeśli jesteś pewien że nie będziesz miał teraz jak i w przyszłości sterowania pokojowego wówczas wystarczy Ci rozdzielacz serii 55A (z samymi przepływomierzami na belce powrotnej). 
> Natomiast automatycznie pozbawi Cię to możliwości zainstalowania w przyszłości jakiejkolwiek automatyki sterowania/różnicowania temp. w pomieszczeniach.
> 
> Nie wiem co jest źródłem ciepła i jaka będzie temp. zasilania ale rozdzielacze serii 55A i 75A wymagają zasilania wodą o przygotowanym wcześniej parametrze (temperaturą) dla instalacji OP.


kocioł kondensacyjny + 100% podłogówka. bez mieszacza oczywiście

----------


## Liwko

> kocioł kondensacyjny + 100% podłogówka. bez mieszacza oczywiście


Przy 140m2 sterowania też nie rób, nie ma sensu.

----------


## hektor80

> Przy 140m2 sterowania też nie rób, nie ma sensu.


nie będę. nawet nie ciągnąłem kabelków....

----------


## KAN-therm

> Rozdzielacz z mosiądzu czy nierdzewka. Różnica w cenie ok 70zł. z tym że w przypadku 75080A (mosiądz) w zestawie nie ma spustu i odpowietrzacza a w N75080A (nierdzewka) jest. Tak więc po dodaniu tych elementów do mosiądzu. ceny się równają...
> 
> jaki odpowietrznik, ręczny czy automatyczny?



Rozdzielacze nierdzewne serii N75... posiadają większy rozmiar belki 11/4" a dodatkowo ściany profilu nierdzewnego z którego produkowany jest rozdzielacz są cieńsze niż w rozdzielaczu mosiężnym, powoduje to że rozdzielacz nierdzewny ma znacznie lepszą hydraulikę.

Z tego tez powodu osobiście wybrałbym wersję nierdzewną.

Odpowietrzniki stosowane w belkach rozdzielaczy są to wersje ręczne.

----------


## PliP

> Rozdzielacze nierdzewne serii N75... posiadają większy rozmiar belki 11/4" a dodatkowo ściany profilu nierdzewnego z którego produkowany jest rozdzielacz są cieńsze niż w rozdzielaczu mosiężnym, powoduje to że rozdzielacz nierdzewny ma znacznie lepszą hydraulikę.
> 
> Z tego tez powodu osobiście wybrałbym wersję nierdzewną.
> 
> Odpowietrzniki stosowane w belkach rozdzielaczy są to wersje ręczne.


To jaki konkretnie rozdzielacz byś polecił na 9 w miarę równych obwodów o łącznej długości ok. 600 metrów.
Do tego zawór 3D z siłownikiem. Zasilanie wodą o różnej temp. która pochodzi z bufora.
Do sterowania planuję wybrać Sterownik ST-431N
Najważniejsze gdzie taki zestaw kupić?

----------


## KAN-therm

Jak już zauważył hektor80 różnica w cenie pomiędzy rozdzielaczem mosiężnym (wraz z dodatkowym wyposażeniem tj. redukcją 1"x1/2" + zawór spustowo-odpowietrzajcy) a rozdzielaczem nierdzewnym kompletnym (z grupą spustowo-odpowietrzającą) to około 14 PLN w przypadku wersji 9-obwodowej na korzyść mosiądzu.

Dlatego w tym przypadku ale także  także polecę nierdzewkę (serię N75A), masz fabrycznie połączone elementy na które udzielona jest gwarancja, pozostaje kwestia podłączenia zasilania i powrotu z kotła.

*Tu uwaga*
Rozdzielacze nierdzewne, w odróżnieniu od wersji mosiężnych są inaczej podłączane: zasilanie ze źródła ciepła na dolną belkę (przepływomierze na zasilaniu), powrót do źródła ciepła z górnej belki. Zawory pod siłowniki (jeśli kiedyś chciałbyś wykorzystać) posiadają gwint M30x1,5.

Tak samo jak w przypadku hektora80, jeśli naprawdę nie planujesz regulacji temp. w pomieszczeniach wówczas możesz wykorzystać tańszą (różnica w cenia katalogowej to ponad 200 PLN) wersję mosiężną serii 55A, która posiada tylko przepływomierze na belce powrotnej.

Produkty KAN można kupić w hurtowniach Onninen:
http://pl.kan-therm.com/contact/distributors/main.html

Można też spróbować tu ale nie jestem pewien czy sklep jeszcze działa:
https://www.kanshop.pl/

----------


## PliP

> (...) Rozdzielacze nierdzewne, w odróżnieniu od wersji mosiężnych są inaczej podłączane: zasilanie ze źródła ciepła na dolną belkę (przepływomierze na zasilaniu), powrót do źródła ciepła z górnej belki. Zawory pod siłowniki (jeśli kiedyś chciałbyś wykorzystać) posiadają gwint M30x1,5.


Czy rozdzielacze nierdzewki w wersji 9 obiegów występują bez zaworów na siłowniki?
Czyli kopia wersji mosiężnej - seria 55A.

----------


## hektor80

> Jak już zauważył hektor80 różnica w cenie pomiędzy rozdzielaczem mosiężnym (wraz z dodatkowym wyposażeniem tj. redukcją 1"x1/2" + zawór spustowo-odpowietrzajcy) a rozdzielaczem nierdzewnym kompletnym (z grupą spustowo-odpowietrzającą) to około 14 PLN w przypadku wersji 9-obwodowej na korzyść mosiądzu.
> 
> Dlatego w tym przypadku ale także  także polecę nierdzewkę (serię N75A), masz fabrycznie połączone elementy na które udzielona jest gwarancja, pozostaje kwestia podłączenia zasilania i powrotu z kotła.
> 
> *Tu uwaga*
> Rozdzielacze nierdzewne, w odróżnieniu od wersji mosiężnych są inaczej podłączane: zasilanie ze źródła ciepła na dolną belkę (przepływomierze na zasilaniu), powrót do źródła ciepła z górnej belki. Zawory pod siłowniki (jeśli kiedyś chciałbyś wykorzystać) posiadają gwint M30x1,5.
> 
> Tak samo jak w przypadku hektora80, jeśli naprawdę nie planujesz regulacji temp. w pomieszczeniach wówczas możesz wykorzystać tańszą (różnica w cenia katalogowej to ponad 200 PLN) wersję mosiężną serii 55A, która posiada tylko przepływomierze na belce powrotnej.
> 
> ...


Rozumiem, że aby mieć możliwość awaryjnego odłączenia danej pętli, muszę mieć oprócz przepływomierzów także zawory?

----------


## PliP

> Rozumiem, że aby mieć możliwość awaryjnego odłączenia danej pętli, muszę mieć oprócz przepływomierzów także zawory?


No racja przecież nawet podczas napełniania i odpowietrzania zawory się przydadzą :/
Ja już zacząłem nierdzewki bez zaworów szukać tylko z samymi rotometrami  :sad:

----------


## hektor80

> No racja przecież nawet podczas napełniania i odpowietrzania zawory się przydadzą :/
> Ja już zacząłem nierdzewki bez zaworów szukać tylko z samymi rotometrami


Tak chciałem się tylko upewnić, bo wczoraj już zamówiłem nierdzewkę...

----------


## fox503

Witam,

Czy mając przygotowany projekt podłogówki z SDG i znając parametry:
`Obliczony spadek ciśnięcia w wężownicy [Pa]` oraz `Strumień masowy czynnika przepływającego przez grzejnik [kg/s]` dla poszczególnych pętli
jestem w stanie dopasować pompę pokonującej określone opory i czy dana pompa obiegowa zapewni mi optymalny przepływ ?

----------


## jacekpawelski

niech mi ktoś podpowie, chciałbym zrobić łazienkę na piętrze, cały dylemat w tym że to stare budownictwo, mówiąc stare mam na myśli początek zeszłego wieku, a chciałbym zrobić tam podłogówkę, w pomieszczeniu w którym chce to zrobić jest drewniana podłoga ułożona na konstrukcji, do stropu jest jakieś 15 cm, nie chciałbym robić tam wylewki bo mogło by to zbyt mocno obciążyć strop, czy ktoś ma jakiś pomysł ?

----------


## teres

> Witam,
> 
> Czy mając przygotowany projekt podłogówki z SDG i znając parametry:
> `Obliczony spadek ciśnięcia w wężownicy [Pa]` oraz `Strumień masowy czynnika przepływającego przez grzejnik [kg/s]` dla poszczególnych pętli
> jestem w stanie dopasować pompę pokonującej określone opory i czy dana pompa obiegowa zapewni mi optymalny przepływ ?


Tak. Liczysz pętlę z największym oporem, a później sumujesz przepływ ze wszystkich petli.




> niech mi ktoś podpowie, chciałbym zrobić łazienkę na piętrze, cały dylemat w tym że to stare budownictwo, mówiąc stare mam na myśli początek zeszłego wieku, a chciałbym zrobić tam podłogówkę, w pomieszczeniu w którym chce to zrobić jest drewniana podłoga ułożona na konstrukcji, do stropu jest jakieś 15 cm, nie chciałbym robić tam wylewki bo mogło by to zbyt mocno obciążyć strop, czy ktoś ma jakiś pomysł ?


Tak, ogrzewanie podłogowe w systemie suchym.

----------


## PliP

> Tak chciałem się tylko upewnić, bo wczoraj już zamówiłem nierdzewkę...


W jakim sklepie zamawiałeś?

----------


## hektor80

> W jakim sklepie zamawiałeś?


W swojej lokalnej hurtowni

----------


## PaRa

Mam pytanie, dostałem cenę na podłogówkę 75 zł brutto z m2 :
- styropian w moim zakresie reszta po stronie firmy
- materiały z KAN
- bez projektu, łazienki co 8 cm pokoje co 12 cm 

Budowa pod Warszawą.

Zastanawiam się czy zrobić projektu i niech to zrobi lokalny człowiek wg projektu. Polecicie kogoś do zrobienia projektu ? 
Czy nie wyjdzie mi podobna kwota jeśli firma zrobi mi to z 8% VAT-em ?

----------


## fotohobby

Rozumiem, że "lokalny człowiek" robi baz faktury ? Z firmą, jeśłi nie zachcą sobie doliczyć marży do materiału może wyjść porównywalnie.

Te 8cm w łazienkach jest ok, tam nigdy za wiele. Ale te 12 cm w pozostałych pomieszczeniach to marnotrawienie materiału. Jeśli masz policzone OZC to projekt zrobisz sobie sam na Purmo SDG

----------


## PaRa

> Rozumiem, że "lokalny człowiek" robi baz faktury ? Z firmą, jeśłi nie zachcą sobie doliczyć marży do materiału może wyjść porównywalnie.
> 
> Te 8cm w łazienkach jest ok, tam nigdy za wiele. Ale te 12 cm w pozostałych pomieszczeniach to marnotrawienie materiału. Jeśli masz policzone OZC to projekt zrobisz sobie sam na Purmo SDG


Mam problem zrobione OZC, i chciałem skorzystać z SDG ale miałem problem z zainstalowaniem, nie wiem czy jest przystosowany do MacBook.

Miałem jedną wycenę, 50 brutto materiał i 35 netto robocizna.
Druga wycena jest od człowieka od pompy ciepła, wolałbym mieć cały system grzewczy o 1 osoby, bo nie może powiedzieć że moja pompa ok ale Ci od podłogówki coś spieprzyli.
Może zapłacić te 400 zł za projekt, zwróci się w materiale.

----------


## teres

Niestety jak będziesz brał projekt,materiał, wykonanie od różnych osób, to zawsze w razie "W" może wystąpić spychologia. Tak czy inaczej liczą sobie dosyć sporo.

----------


## asolt

> Niestety jak będziesz brał projekt,materiał, wykonanie od różnych osób, to zawsze w razie "W" może wystąpić spychologia. Tak czy inaczej liczą sobie dosyć sporo.


Zwykle projekt jest od projektanta a wykonanie od instalatora, trudno wymagac od projektanta aby wykonywał instalacje, ale to nie jest niemozliwe.

----------


## fachman19

wystarczy zatrudnić kierownika robót sanitarnych ( a nawet należy)

Albo nadzór autorski

----------


## pecet0

Powiedzcie mi jeśli domek ma ok 83 m2 ( psów językowa parter+pietro)) w którym planuje podłogówkę na parterze i pietrze to na parterze ma być jeden rozdzielacz do dolnych obiegów a na pietrz drugi do górnych pętli podłogówki.  kotłownia jest  na dole, 

Kable od regulatorów na pietrze mam prowadzić do rozdzielacza na pietrze czy do kotłowni?

Na necie zobaczyłam takie urządzenie (nie wiem czy w moim przypadku jest przydatne) http://www.salus-controls.pl/pl,kl06...wego,62,p.html ale jeśli tak to takie coś ma być zamontowane w 2 sztukach jeśli są dwa rozdzielacze, czy ma być jedno zamontowane np przy piecu  nawet zdała od rozdzielaczy?

Taki jest jego schemat http://www.salus-controls.pl//data/p...h/zJ32kl06.pdf pytam bo nie wiem gdzie z puszek pościć kable dokad

----------


## teres

> Zwykle projekt jest od projektanta a wykonanie od instalatora, trudno wymagac od projektanta aby wykonywał instalacje, ale to nie jest niemozliwe.


Oczywiście, ale łatwo o przepychanki, gdy coś nie będzie "grało". Najlepiej jeśli wykonawca współpracuje z projektantem lub sam przygotowuje projekt - wtedy tylko on jest odpowiedzialny.




> Powiedzcie mi jeśli domek ma ok 83 m2 ( psów językowa parter+pietro)) w którym planuje podłogówkę na parterze i pietrze to na parterze ma być jeden rozdzielacz do dolnych obiegów a na pietrz drugi do górnych pętli podłogówki.  kotłownia jest  na dole, 
> 
> Kable od regulatorów na pietrze mam prowadzić do rozdzielacza na pietrze czy do kotłowni?


Ta listwa obsługuje max 6 termostatów (na każdy termostat może przypadać po 4 siłowniki). Jeśli się wyrobisz (np. 2 termostaty na parterze i 4 na piętrze), to możesz dać jedną listwę, wtedy wszystkie kable od termostatów ciągniesz do tej jednej listwy, a następnie z listwy do siłowników. Osobiście dawałbym raczej osobne listwy na piętro i parter.

----------


## Arturo72

> Kable od regulatorów na pietrze mam prowadzić do rozdzielacza na pietrze czy do kotłowni?


A w jakim celu ?
Będzie nie potrzebnie wydana kasa na to ale skoroś bogatym człekiem to jedziesz z koksem  :wink: 
Dawaj przy okazji sterownik taki wybajerzony w kazdym pomieszczeniu,bedzie efektownie ale nie efektywnie  :smile: 
Grunt że wydasz bezsensownie kasę a na tym Ci jedynie zalezy  :wink:

----------


## pecet0

> A w jakim celu ?
> Będzie nie potrzebnie wydana kasa na to ale skoroś bogatym człekiem to jedziesz z koksem 
> Dawaj przy okazji sterownik taki wybajerzony w kazdym pomieszczeniu,bedzie efektownie ale nie efektywnie 
> Grunt że wydasz bezsensownie kasę a na tym Ci jedynie zalezy


Arturo zdecydowanie nie o to mi chodzi żeby bezsesnsownie wydawać pieniądze. Wczoraj jednak na budowie osadzałem sobie puszki na elektrykę i zadzwoniłem po jednego instalatora hydrauliki bo chciałem poznać jego cenę.
Po czym on mi powiedział że dół można dać na jednym sterowniku, natomiast na górze muszą być w każdym pomieszczeniu argumentując że góra jest zawsze bardziej dogrzana.
Projekt domu: http://www.kbprojekt.pl/150/turowice

Następnie powiedział że minimum to jest na górze dwa sterowniki jeden w łazience a drugi odpowiedzialny za pokoje    bo mówił że na dole jak zapale w kominku to tam się zrobi ciepło, a na górze w łazience będzie zimnica.

Arturo72    poradź jak się zachować.
Niby wczoraj po tamtej gadce tego gościa wczoraj osadziłem 2 dodatkowe puszki, ale nic poza tym póki co.

----------


## hektor80

Planuje drabinki w łazienkach podłączyć jako osobną pętlę w rozdzielaczu do podłogówki. Odległość rozdzielacza od drabinki w jednej łazience to ok 6m. Jakie problemy mogą z tego wyniknąć? Jak to ewentualnie wyregulować?

----------


## Liwko

> Planuje drabinki w łazienkach podłączyć jako osobną pętlę w rozdzielaczu do podłogówki. Odległość rozdzielacza od drabinki w jednej łazience to ok 6m. Jakie problemy mogą z tego wyniknąć? Jak to ewentualnie wyregulować?


Zaworem przy drabince.
Osobiście mam dwa zawory w drabince. Na wejściu i na wyjściu. A to dlatego że mam zamontowaną dodatkowo grzałkę i kiedy chcę nią grzać zakręcam obydwa zawory.

----------


## hektor80

> Zaworem przy drabince.
> Osobiście mam dwa zawory w drabince. Na wejściu i na wyjściu. A to dlatego że mam zamontowaną dodatkowo grzałkę i kiedy chcę nią grzać zakręcam obydwa zawory.


Czym to wiem ale bardziej mi chodzi o ustawienie takiego przepływu aby cała para nie szła właśnie w ten grzejnik. Po zrobieniu projektu podłogówki wiem +/- jakie przepływy mam ustawić na poszczególnych pętlach. Ale głównym wyznacznikiem w danym pomieszczeniu i tak jest docelowa temperatura. Jak za zimno-zwiększam przepływ, za gorąco-zmniejszam. Drabinka podłączona do podłogówki udział w grzaniu pomieszczenia ma znikomy o po czym poznam że przepływ jest za silny czy za słaby...

Pytanie drugie. Jak połączyć dwa rozdzielacze (parter-poddasze)? Szeregowo czy trójnik przy kotle i rozejście na poszczególne rozdzielacze?

----------


## fox503

> Tak. Liczysz pętlę z największym oporem, a później sumujesz przepływ ze wszystkich petli.
> 
>  .


1. Największy opór w pętli: 21520 [Pa] tj. 21.52 [kPa]
2. Po zsumowaniu przepływu ze wszystkich pętli: 30 l/min

Wychodzi z tego, że 220 m2 podłogówki dwupiętrowej będzie działać na 2 biegu pompki ?

----------


## pecet0

Arturo72 możesz sie odnieść do wczorajszego pytania?

----------


## Arturo72

> Arturo72 możesz sie odnieść do wczorajszego pytania?


Jeśli podlogowka jest zaprojektowana pod wyliczone straty czy zyski ciepła i po regulacji podlogowki sterowniki w każdym pomieszczeniu będą zbędne. Robotę załatwi regulacja.

Masz kominek,zrób DGP,tez w lazience a będzie cieplutko.

----------


## asolt

> Drabinka podłączona do podłogówki udział w grzaniu pomieszczenia ma znikomy o po czym poznam że przepływ jest za silny czy za słaby...


Nie ma znikomego udziału, czasem jak to wynika z obliczen i praktyki udział grzejnika dochodzi do 50%, kazdy przypadek jest inny i inne są straty na m2 w łazience. Na ogół (ponad 90%) dla utrzymania temp normowej w łazience czyli 24o C moc podłogowki przy sensownej (najmniejszej mozliwej Tz) jest za mała i konieczne jest zastosowanie grzejnika drabinkowego dla uzupelnienia mocy. Jak ustawic przepływ? jezeli nie ma obliczonego przepływu to pozostaje metoda prób i błedów az sie dojdzie do szukanego przepływu. Co do rozdzielaczy to zawsze łaczymy je równolegle.

----------


## teres

> 1. Największy opór w pętli: 21520 [Pa] tj. 21.52 [kPa]
> 2. Po zsumowaniu przepływu ze wszystkich pętli: 30 l/min
> 
> Wychodzi z tego, że 220 m2 podłogówki dwupiętrowej będzie działać na 2 biegu pompki ?


Na to by wychodziło, swoją drogą 20kPa na pętli to już taka górna granica. Aż jestem lekko zdziwiony, że do pomp ciepła dają takie mocne pompy.

----------


## fox503

Wielu instalatorów informuje, że ta ekonomiczna pompa obiegowa panasonica jest zdecydowanie za słaba do pociągnięcia tak dużej powierzchni podłogówki i proponują dołożenie sprzęgła i drugiej pompki obiegowej aby uzyskać optymalny przepływ (>1,5 m3/h)

----------


## hektor80

> Nie ma znikomego udziału, czasem jak to wynika z obliczen i praktyki udział grzejnika dochodzi do 50%, kazdy przypadek jest inny i inne są straty na m2 w łazience. Na ogół (ponad 90%) dla utrzymania temp normowej w łazience czyli 24o C moc podłogowki przy sensownej (najmniejszej mozliwej Tz) jest za mała i konieczne jest zastosowanie grzejnika drabinkowego dla uzupelnienia mocy. Jak ustawic przepływ? jezeli nie ma obliczonego przepływu to pozostaje metoda prób i błedów az sie dojdzie do szukanego przepływu. Co do rozdzielaczy to zawsze łaczymy je równolegle.


Jaka srednica jest wystarczajaca do polaczenia rozdzielaczy? Miedz 22 wystarczy?

----------


## asolt

> Jaka srednica jest wystarczajaca do polaczenia rozdzielaczy? Miedz 22 wystarczy?


Do trójnika od strony urządzenia grzewczego cu28, po rozdziale w zaleznosci od wielkosci rozdzielaczy, dla rozdzielaczy powyzej 7 obw. zawsze stosuję cu 28 ponizej moze byc cu22. Nie warto oszczedzac i zwiekszac niepotrzebnie oporów.

----------


## hektor80

> Jak ustawic przepływ? jezeli nie ma obliczonego przepływu to pozostaje metoda prób i błedów az sie dojdzie do szukanego przepływu.


Zrobilem projekt w Kan SDG i w przypadku podlogowki jest wyliczony przeplyw. Jednak nigdzie nie widze przeplywu dla drabinki...

----------


## hektor80

> Do trójnika od strony urządzenia grzewczego cu28, po rozdziale w zaleznosci od wielkosci rozdzielaczy, dla rozdzielaczy powyzej 7 obw. zawsze stosuję cu 28 ponizej moze byc cu22. Nie warto oszczedzac i zwiekszac niepotrzebnie oporów.


Dzieki za informacje.

----------


## hektor80

> Do trójnika od strony urządzenia grzewczego cu28, po rozdziale w zaleznosci od wielkosci rozdzielaczy, dla rozdzielaczy powyzej 7 obw. zawsze stosuję cu 28 ponizej moze byc cu22. Nie warto oszczedzac i zwiekszac niepotrzebnie oporów.


Tak na marginesie, jest sens zwiekszac srednice skoro z pieca wychdzi 3/4 cala ?

----------


## asolt

> Zrobilem projekt w Kan SDG i w przypadku podlogowki jest wyliczony przeplyw. Jednak nigdzie nie widze przeplywu dla drabinki...


Bo SDG tego nie liczy, to mozna wyliczyc w Audytorze CO (moc grzejnika podłogowego) i OZC (przepływ i moc grzejnika drabinkowego)

----------


## grzeniu666

> Tak na marginesie, jest sens zwiekszac srednice skoro z pieca wychdzi 3/4 cala ?


No aby nie dodawać kolejnych oporów... chyba.
Ja mam cztery rozdzielacze (mniejsza o to dlaczego), 22 pętle (po ~60m), od kotła ca. 5 metrów metry rurą PP40, a odejścia do rozdzielaczy (średnio po 3m) PP32.

----------


## KAN-therm

> Bo SDG tego nie liczy, to mozna wyliczyc w Audytorze CO (moc grzejnika podłogowego) i OZC (przepływ i moc grzejnika drabinkowego)


SDG podaje szacunkowe przepływy tylko dla grzejnika podłogowego - nie ma możliwości obliczania przepływów w instalacji grzejnikowej.

Moc dla łazienek została przypisana w 100% dla wydajności OP - zobacz jak wyszło, masz deficyt lub nadmiar.

----------


## hektor80

> Do trójnika od strony urządzenia grzewczego cu28, po rozdziale w zaleznosci od wielkosci rozdzielaczy, dla rozdzielaczy powyzej 7 obw. zawsze stosuję cu 28 ponizej moze byc cu22. Nie warto oszczedzac i zwiekszac niepotrzebnie oporów.


Będe miał dwa rozdzielacze 8-obwodowe więc zgodnie z Twoją sugestią do trójnika zastosuje cu28 a od trójnika do rozdzielaczy cu25

----------


## hektor80

> SDG podaje szacunkowe przepływy tylko dla grzejnika podłogowego - nie ma możliwości obliczania przepływów w instalacji grzejnikowej.
> 
> Moc dla łazienek została przypisana w 100% dla wydajności OP - zobacz jak wyszło, masz deficyt lub nadmiar.


Z 10% rezerwą mam teoretycznie 30W zapasu....

Ps.

Nigdzie nie mogę dostać Waszego rozdzielacza ze stali nierdzewnej N75080A... Na 9 obwodów mam ale 8 żadna hurtownia nie ma. Podobno Wy też nie macie. Co się dzieje?

----------


## hektor80

Kolejne z serii pytań...

Większość pętli na dobiegu będzie w otulinie (zasilanie, powrót berz otuliny) żeby nie tracić niepotrzebnie energii zanim dotrze do docelowego pomieszczenia. Otuliny są różne, planuje użyć 6mm. czyli łączna grubość pex16 będzie wynosiła 28mm. Wylewki mam mieć ok 6.5 cm. Czy nie będzie pękało w tym miejscu? Chyba że zastosować otulinę 4mm..

----------


## hektor80

> Będe miał dwa rozdzielacze 8-obwodowe więc zgodnie z Twoją sugestią do trójnika zastosuje cu28 a od trójnika do rozdzielaczy cu25


Wróć... nie cu25 tylko cu22 lub cu28. Nie ma cu25. Mój błąd

----------


## asolt

> Kolejne z serii pytań...
> 
> Większość pętli na dobiegu będzie w otulinie (zasilanie, powrót berz otuliny) żeby nie tracić niepotrzebnie energii zanim dotrze do docelowego pomieszczenia. Otuliny są różne, planuje użyć 6mm. czyli łączna grubość pex16 będzie wynosiła 28mm. Wylewki mam mieć ok 6.5 cm. Czy nie będzie pękało w tym miejscu? Chyba że zastosować otulinę 4mm..


Nie bedzie pękało

----------


## KAN-therm

Nie zapomnij też o jakimś plastyfikatorze do wylewki.

Z rozdzielaczem sprawdzę jak wygląda sprawa...

----------


## Tomaszs131

Plastyfikator plus włókna.

----------


## hektor80

> Plastyfikator plus włókna.


Wykonawca oprócz plastyfikatora/włókna namawia mnie na siatkę. Warto dawać? Jaki plastyfikator/włókna polecacie? Co dawaliście?

----------


## Tomaszs131

Siatki nie dawałem i żadnych pęknieć nie zauważyłem.
Prawdopodobnie wszystko zależy od grubości, jakości posadzki (płukany piach), odpowiedniej dylatacji. Im cieńsza wylewka tym bardziej skłaniałbym się ku siatce. U mnie od 10 do 12 cm posadzki.

----------


## hektor80

> Siatki nie dawałem i żadnych pęknieć nie zauważyłem.
> Prawdopodobnie wszystko zależy od grubości, jakości posadzki (płukany piach), odpowiedniej dylatacji. Im cieńsza wylewka tym bardziej skłaniałbym się ku siatce. U mnie od 10 do 12 cm posadzki.


no tak, przy takiej grubości chyba nie ma sensu dawać siatki. Ja będę miał na dole ok 6.5cm a na górze ok 6cm wylewki więc chyba się skuszę na tą siatkę....

----------


## Tomaszs131

> no tak, przy takiej grubości chyba nie ma sensu dawać siatki. Ja będę miał na dole ok 6.5cm a na górze ok 6cm wylewki więc chyba się skuszę na tą siatkę....


W takim przypadku należy ją dać.

----------


## kubek86

Potrzebuje wybrać pompę do podłogówki zasilanej z bufora. Podłogówka  100 m2, najdłuższa pętla 80 m maksymalny spadek ciśnienia na tej pętli to ~7kPa. Jaką wybrać pompę? Oglądałem takie: WILO YONOS PICO 25/1-4 i WILO YONOS PICO 25/1-6. Czy któraś z nich będzie odpowiednia, a może jakąś inną, może tańszą?

----------


## teres

Ta mniejsza. WILO to dobra firma, nie kombinowałbym z tańszymi chińczykami.

----------


## jacekpawelski

powiedz coś więcej na ten temat, pierwszy raz słyszę o tym rozwiązaniu  :smile:

----------


## Darek Volke

Panowie zadałem to pytanie w innym wątku ale bardzo zależy mi na czasie stąd pytanie do was, czy dawaliście folię na piętrze pod syropian? oczywiście 
będzie tam podłogówka 
pozdrawiam

----------


## plusfoto

Pod styropian nie ale pod rurki tak.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Na parterze jak i na poddaszu nie położyłem foli. W piwnicy pod posłogówkę tak.

----------


## Darek Volke

> Pod styropian nie ale pod rurki tak.


Pod rurki to wiadomo, czyli pod styro na stropie nie trzeba żadnej foli? no to prima bo zdania są podzielone

----------


## kubek86

> powiedz coś więcej na ten temat, pierwszy raz słyszę o tym rozwiązaniu


Tutaj jest dużo informacji http://czysteogrzewanie.pl/instalacj.../bufor-ciepla/ .

----------


## teres

> Pod rurki to wiadomo, czyli pod styro na stropie nie trzeba żadnej foli? no to prima bo zdania są podzielone


Nie potrzeba. Folię dajesz jeśli zależy Ci na tym, żeby przypadkiem nie zalać parteru (bo np. jest już wykończony i zamieszkany).

----------


## meczesiu

Witam , szukam kogoś kto niedrogo zrobi projekt ogrzewania podłogowego  w całym domu 90 m2 Macie jakieś namiary?

----------


## Liwko

> Witam , szukam kogoś kto niedrogo zrobi projekt ogrzewania podłogowego  w całym domu 90 m2 Macie jakieś namiary?


Jaki dom? Jakie wykończenie podłóg?

----------


## meczesiu

> Jaki dom? Jakie wykończenie podłóg?


http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-domow/kornel

Salon, pokoje, hol  panele, kuchnia, łazienka, wiatrołap,  kafelki

----------


## Liwko

> http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-domow/kornel
> 
> Salon, pokoje, hol  panele, kuchnia, łazienka, wiatrołap,  kafelki


Wszędzie gdzie panele + łazienka zrób co 10cm, resztę co 15. Będzie dobrze.

----------


## meczesiu

> Wszędzie gdzie panele + łazienka zrób co 10cm, resztę co 15. Będzie dobrze.


W salonie zrobić 2 obwody?

----------


## Liwko

> W salonie zrobić 2 obwody?


Tak, a wszędzie indziej po jednym.

----------


## meczesiu

> Tak, a wszędzie indziej po jednym.


Jaki poleciłbyś mi rozdzielacz do podłogówki stosunkowo cena/jakość - ogrzewanie będzie gazowe - piec VICTRIX 12 X, rozumiem, ze pompa z pieca uciągnie moją podłogówkę?

----------


## Liwko

> Jaki poleciłbyś mi rozdzielacz do podłogówki stosunkowo cena/jakość - ogrzewanie będzie gazowe - piec VICTRIX 12 X, rozumiem, ze pompa z pieca uciągnie moją podłogówkę?


Twoja pompka spokojnie to ogarnie, a rozdzielacze weź najprostsze. Moje wyglądają tak.



Wyregulowałem przepływy imbusem i od pięciu lat ich nie dotknąłem.

----------


## grzeniu666

Moim zdaniem petle 140m to nie najlepszy pomysl, rozdzielacz bym bral choc z rotametrami, ale co ja tam wiem, rekordzista forum nie jestem  :wink:

----------


## fenix2

Dokładnie. Rozdzielacz z rotametrami. A pętle max. 100mb.

----------


## Liwko

Fakt, pętle najlepiej do 100mb, ale rotametry? Nie mam i żyję. O gównianych rotametrach też się tutaj naczytałem.

----------


## meczesiu

> Dokładnie. Rozdzielacz z rotametrami. A pętle max. 100mb.


Liczę się z pieniędzmi, ale jeżeli miałbym kupować już rozdzielacz to wolę serce podłogówki, aby było dobrej jakości, mój brat ma problemy właśnie przez to, że kupił coś z allegro no name. Macie jakieś propozycje rozdzielaczy?

----------


## hektor80

> Liczę się z pieniędzmi, ale jeżeli miałbym kupować już rozdzielacz to wolę serce podłogówki, aby było dobrej jakości, mój brat ma problemy właśnie przez to, że kupił coś z allegro no name. Macie jakieś propozycje rozdzielaczy?


Ja niedawno zakupiłem dwa rozdzielacze z nierdzewki KAN....

----------


## Slyder

jeżeli nie tajemnica to ile dałeś ?

----------


## hektor80

> jeżeli nie tajemnica to ile dałeś ?


8-obwodowy - 745
9-obwodowy - 817

brutto...

----------


## Slyder

dzięki  :smile:

----------


## Wykona

> Dokładnie. Rozdzielacz z rotametrami. A pętle max. 100mb.


Jeśli pętle są zbliżonej długości to rotametry nie są niezbędne. Jeśli szukasz oszczędności to nie tutaj kup coś sprawdzonego ze średniej półki cenowej np. PURMO, KISAN, UPPONOR, REHAU (kolejność przypadkowa).

----------


## meczesiu

> Fakt, pętle najlepiej do 100mb, ale rotametry? Nie mam i żyję. O gównianych rotametrach też się tutaj naczytałem.


A gdybym zrobił np tak: w Salonie (27 m2)  2 pętle po 100 m (np ominąłbym miejsce gdzie będzie stał wypoczynek),  w każdym z pokoi (14, 11, 11, m2) też takie pętle po 100 m2 i ominąłbym miejsca szaf wnękowych.

----------


## grzeniu666

U mnie pętle są bardzo zbliżonej długości, ale rotametry zdecydowanie się przydają (nie wiem ile drożej wychodzą).
Jak mam rozdzielacze KAN 75A (8 obwodów 75080A to 670zł, plus jakis odpowietrznik). O tanich rozdzielaczach (Capricorna?) chyba coś tu było złego pisane, przyzwoite przy okazji raczej nie mają "gównianych rotametrów".

Nie wiem jak ocieplasz chatkę i dlaczego Liwko "zaprojektował" takie rozstawy (może chodzi o to aby można Ci było łatwiej pompę ciepła sprzedać), ale na mój gust łazienka OK co 10, ale panele co 15 a płytki co 20 (a i to raczej będzie na wyrost).

----------


## hektor80

> A gdybym zrobił np tak: w Salonie (27 m2)  2 pętle po 100 m (np ominąłbym miejsce gdzie będzie stał wypoczynek),  w każdym z pokoi (14, 11, 11, m2) też takie pętle po 100 m2 i ominąłbym miejsca szaf wnękowych.


nie omijaj niczego w salonie.. przestawisz wypoczynek i będzie kicha

----------


## Liwko

> A gdybym zrobił np tak: w Salonie (27 m2)  2 pętle po 100 m (np ominąłbym miejsce gdzie będzie stał wypoczynek),  w każdym z pokoi (14, 11, 11, m2) też takie pętle po 100 m2 i ominąłbym miejsca szaf wnękowych.


Lepiej zrób trzy krótsze pętle w salonie i niczego nie omijaj, wodna podłogówka i tak odda ciepło w najłatwiejszym dla niej miejscu. Osobiście podłogówkę mam też pod wanną a nawet pod lodówką.

----------


## meczesiu

> Lepiej zrób trzy krótsze pętle w salonie i niczego nie omijaj, wodna podłogówka i tak odda ciepło w najłatwiejszym dla niej miejscu. Osobiście podłogówkę mam też pod wanną a nawet pod lodówką.


To jeszcze jedna zagłostka, czy robić podłogówkę w kibelku i pomieszczeniu gospodarczym, bo myślałem, żeby zrezygnować z tych dwóch miejsc.

----------


## Liwko

> Nie wiem jak ocieplasz chatkę i dlaczego Liwko "zaprojektował" takie rozstawy (może chodzi o to aby można Ci było łatwiej pompę ciepła sprzedać), ale na mój gust łazienka OK co 10, ale panele co 15 a płytki co 20 (a i to raczej będzie na wyrost).


Wprawdzie nie mam paneli, ale pod płytkami na parterze mam co 15cm a w łazience co 10 i jest bardzo dobrze. Dlatego skoro panele nieco gorzej przewodzą dałbym też co 10cm. 

Podczas dużych mrozów wyczuwa się gołą  stopą pętle co 15cm, a co 20 będzie tylko gorzej.
Przy tej powierzchni dużo więcej rurki nie pójdzie a komfort będzie większy i więcej wody w układzie, co też jest z zyskiem dla kieszeni i dla kociołka.

----------


## grzeniu666

Ja bym tam nie robił.
Salon trzy pętle, pokoje małe po jednej, większy+hol dwie (łącznie), łazienka jedna, kuchnia jedna.
Pętle po ca. 1/3 rolki 200m. Razem 3 rolki. I heja.

@Liwko, a ja mam pod panelami co 25cm, i też jest bardzo dobrze...

Co do płytek OK, moim zdaniem można je traktować trochę jak "grzejniczki", mam np. w salonie litą dechę, więc płytka w holu (6m2, otwarty na salon) ma trochę taką funkcję.

----------


## Liwko

> To jeszcze jedna zagłostka, czy robić podłogówkę w kibelku i pomieszczeniu gospodarczym, bo myślałem, żeby zrezygnować z tych dwóch miejsc.


W pomieszczeniu gospodarczym zrób osobną, a w kibelku zrób razem z łazienką.

----------


## hektor80

> Ja bym tam nie robił.
> Salon trzy pętle, pokoje małe po jednej, większy+hol dwie (łącznie), łazienka jedna, kuchnia jedna.
> Pętle po ca. 1/3 rolki 200m. Razem 3 rolki. I heja.
> 
> @Liwko, a ja mam pod panelami co 25cm, i też jest bardzo dobrze...


*grzeniu*, te 25cm to masz może na poddaszu??

----------


## grzeniu666

> *grzeniu*, te 25cm to masz może na poddaszu??


Piętro (bez skosów, wyżej poddasze nieużytkowe, GK zasypane celulozą chyba coś 35-40cm).

Ale poczekaj, zerknę do fot żeby nie skłamać z tym rozstawem...
OK, pokój od południa 25, dwa od północy co 20.

----------


## Liwko

Na piętrze zazwyczaj (przy dobrym ociepleniu stropu) będzie niższe zapotrzebowanie na ciepło.

I tak przy tak małej powierzchni dałbym gęściej.

----------


## kubek86

> Zaworem przy drabince.
> Osobiście mam dwa zawory w drabince. Na wejściu i na wyjściu. A to dlatego że mam zamontowaną dodatkowo grzałkę i kiedy chcę nią grzać zakręcam obydwa zawory.


@Liwko zasilanie i powrót masz na dole drabinki, a grzałkę włożoną od góry? Czy może inaczej to zrobiłeś?

----------


## Liwko

Zawory mam na dole i grzałkę na dole. Jak będę w domu i nie zapomnę to pstryknę zdjęcie. (albo zaraz coś w necie poszukam)

----------


## Liwko

> @Liwko zasilanie i powrót masz na dole drabinki, a grzałkę włożoną od góry? Czy może inaczej to zrobiłeś?


Coś  w ten deseń

----------


## kubek86

> Coś  w ten deseń


OK. Dzięki.

----------


## hektor80

> Piętro (bez skosów, wyżej poddasze nieużytkowe, GK zasypane celulozą chyba coś 35-40cm).
> 
> Ale poczekaj, zerknę do fot żeby nie skłamać z tym rozstawem...
> OK, pokój od południa 25, dwa od północy co 20.


pytam. bo mi tak wlasnie wychodzi z OZC ale trochę boję sie dać co 25cm. Więc pewnie stanie na 20cm. Pokój nad garażem (8cm styro na suficie garażu i 7cm na podłodze pokoju) daje co 15cm chociaż z obliczeń wynika ze 20cm wystarczy ale wole dmuchać na zimne

----------


## Liwko

> pytam. bo mi tak wlasnie wychodzi z OZC ale trochę boję sie dać co 25cm. Więc pewnie stanie na 20cm. Pokój nad garażem (8cm styro na suficie garażu i 7cm na podłodze pokoju) daje co 15cm chociaż z obliczeń wynika ze 20cm wystarczy ale wole dmuchać na zimne


A ty będziesz miał skosy?

----------


## hektor80

> A ty będziesz miał skosy?


tak mam, lane, betonowe. Na nich aktualnie 22cm styro ale będę jeszcze dosypywał granulat styropianowy lub celulozę...

----------


## meczesiu

> Ja bym tam nie robił.
> Salon trzy pętle, pokoje małe po jednej, większy+hol dwie (łącznie), łazienka jedna, kuchnia jedna.
> Pętle po ca. 1/3 rolki 200m. Razem 3 rolki. I heja.
> 
> @Liwko, a ja mam pod panelami co 25cm, i też jest bardzo dobrze...
> 
> Co do płytek OK, moim zdaniem można je traktować trochę jak "grzejniczki", mam np. w salonie litą dechę, więc płytka w holu (6m2, otwarty na salon) ma trochę taką funkcję.



To jakie odstępy zachować w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach, bo  już się trochę zakręciłem. Dom będę miał ocieplony następująco:
- Posadzka 12 cm, Ściany 20 cm, strop 35 cm. 
Jeszcze co z grzejnikiem łazienkowym (drabinką), bo myślałem, żeby zamontować duży i puścić wodę z rozdzielacza.

Link do projektu jeszcze raz: http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-domow/kornel

----------


## grzeniu666

@hektor, ja swoje rozstawy mam dla założeń jak pamiętam:
- niska temp. (średnia chyba 30*, m.in. przez te dechy która mam) 
- zew. -20* wew. 21*
- i do tego z chyba 10-20% naddatkiem.

Uznałem że to wystarczająco bezpieczne.

----------


## grzeniu666

@meczesiu, generalnie to nie apteka, policz jak Ci wyjdzie. Nie wiem gdzie będzie rozdzielacz. Np. dla pokoju 11m2 dla pętli 65mb z dobiegiem 2x4mb wyjdzie rozstaw 100/((65-2x4 )/11)=~20cm.

Powierzchnie masz małą, więc w sumie może bez paranoi z tymi identycznymi długościami pętli, tylko wtedy (przy rozrzucie długości pętli typu 60-100mb) tym bardziej rotametry wskazane.

Policz sobie trochę, a jeśli nie, to @Liwko Ci na pewno poleci @Asolta do obliczenia  :big grin: 

Jeśli chodzi o drabinkę, to ja tam jestem za drabinką elektryczną (bez podłączania do OP).

----------


## hektor80

> @hektor, ja swoje rozstawy mam dla założeń jak pamiętam:
> - niska temp. (średnia chyba 30*, m.in. przez te dechy która mam) 
> - zew. -20* wew. 21*
> - i do tego z chyba 10-20% naddatkiem.
> 
> Uznałem że to wystarczająco bezpieczne.


Ja ustawiłem temp. zasilania na 36, powrót 26 czyli średnia 31. Mieszkasz już?

----------


## grzeniu666

Dopiero od początku lutego zamieszkane na stałe. Podłogówka działała przez całą "zimę"

----------


## asolt

> Policz sobie trochę, a jeśli nie, to @Liwko Ci na pewno poleci @Asolta do obliczenia 
> 
> ....


Wbrew pozorom Liwko jest dobrym marketingowcem i mam sporo zlecen dzieki jego wypowiedziom, ale jakos tak nie było okazji zeby mu podziekowac

----------


## Liwko

> tak mam, lane, betonowe. Na nich aktualnie 22cm styro ale będę jeszcze dosypywał granulat styropianowy lub celulozę...


Przy skosach musisz zrobić rzadziej ze względu na kubaturę.

----------


## Liwko

> Wbrew pozorom Liwko jest dobrym marketingowcem i mam sporo zlecen dzieki jego wypowiedziom, ale jakos tak nie było okazji zeby mu podziekowac


Może wreszcie będzie cię stać na płatny profil. No i może budowanie tak rozbudowanej twojej strony internetowej nie przekroczy roku. Będzie na pewno gdzie posurfować.

----------


## hektor80

> Przy skosach musisz zrobić rzadziej ze względu na kubaturę.


Czyli jednak 25??

----------


## asolt

> Może wreszcie będzie cię stać na płatny profil. No i może budowanie tak rozbudowanej twojej strony internetowej nie przekroczy roku. Będzie na pewno gdzie posurfować.


Chcesz surfowac? tylko po co? nadmiar wolnego czasu czy kolejna okazju do hejtu. A przy okazji jak tam lista tych bez płatnego profilu którzy udzielają sie tu na forum dosc aktywnie. Czy naprawdę ich nie dostrzegasz? Moze jakies linki z twoimi komentarzami ich dotyczącymi? Chętnie poczytam.

----------


## Liwko

> Czyli jednak 25??


Raczej tak.
Ale to nie apteka jak pisał grzeniu i możesz zrobić co 20, najwyżej przydławisz.

----------


## asolt

> Czyli jednak 25??


Je czesto stosuję nawet 30 cm, jezeli straty są małe nie ma sensu zageszczac ponad miarę

----------


## Liwko

> Chcesz surfowac? tylko po co?


Chcę po prostu zobaczyć tą bardzo rozbudowaną stronę, która buduje się niemal od roku, i przez którą do dzisiaj nie możesz założyć PP.  :big grin:

----------


## Liwko

> Je czesto stosuję nawet 30 cm, jezeli straty są małe nie ma sensu zageszczac ponad miarę


U siebie w domu?
Raczej to inwestor stosuje za twoją namową. Przy jakiejś pomyłce w OZC najwyżej puści sobie w podłogę 50 stopni i po problemie. Będzie ciepło. O braku komfortu chodzenia po tak "rzadkich" pętlach gołą stopą podczas mrozów nie wspomnę.

----------


## asolt

> U siebie w domu?
> Raczej to inwestor stosuje za twoją namową. Przy jakiejś pomyłce w OZC najwyżej puści sobie w podłogę 50 stopni i po problemie. Będzie ciepło. O braku komfortu chodzenia po tak "rzadkich" pętlach gołą stopą podczas mrozów nie wspomnę.


Brak komfortu?, 50 oC w zasilaniu?, pomyłka ozc ?? nie wiem o czym piszesz. Problem dalej pozostaje, jestes przeciwnikiem obliczen, dziwne ze w obecnych czasach niektórzy mają awersje do wiedzy. Chcesz to dobieraj wszystko na oko, bedziesz miał dokładnie, inni jednak nie mają zaufania do takiego doboru. Był tu jeden taki co nie liczył, a wiedział, nie idz drogą TB, on na forum muratora marnie skonczył.

----------


## meczesiu

> @meczesiu, generalnie to nie apteka, policz jak Ci wyjdzie. Nie wiem gdzie będzie rozdzielacz. Np. dla pokoju 11m2 dla pętli 65mb z dobiegiem 2x4mb wyjdzie rozstaw 100/((65-2x4 )/11)=~20cm.


wiem że to nie apteka, ale nie lubię kupować, albo robić dużo na zapas, mogę dać wszędzie podłogówkę co 10 cm, ale skoro  20 też by wystarczyło to po co przepłacać, U mnie liczy się każda złotówka, (oczywiście nie ma co wpadać ze skrajności w skrajność)

----------


## asolt

> wiem że to nie apteka, ale nie lubię kupować, albo robić dużo na zapas, mogę dać wszędzie podłogówkę co 10 cm, ale skoro  20 też by wystarczyło to po co przepłacać, U mnie liczy się każda złotówka, (oczywiście nie ma co wpadać ze skrajności w skrajność)


Masz rację, tyle ze na oko nie da sie tego dobrac. Mniejszy rozstaw to wieksza ilosc pexa, wieksze rozdzielacze, wieksze szafki, ogolnie wieksze koszty. Z drugiej strony masz pewnosc ze będzie działało prawidłowo bez obliczen. Wybór zawsze nalezy do inwestora.

----------


## Liwko

> Policz sobie trochę, a jeśli nie, to @Liwko Ci na pewno poleci @Asolta do obliczenia


Widzisz grzeniu, chciałeś sobie zażartować, ale na hasło "asolt" zjawiła się od razu ta forumowa pijawka i rozpieprzyła merytoryczną dyskusję.  :roll eyes: 

Nie jestem żadnym przeciwnikiem obliczeń, jednak tobie asolt bym za nie nie zapłacił, szkoda pieniędzy. Za te pieniądze wolę wpakować w posadzkę więcej rurki, na pewno wyjdę na tym lepiej.

I bujaj się, nie mam zamiaru kopać się dalej z koniem.

A teraz starym zwyczajem jak zwykle możesz poskarżyć się adminowi.

----------


## Liwko

> wiem że to nie apteka, ale nie lubię kupować, albo robić dużo na zapas, mogę dać wszędzie podłogówkę co 10 cm, ale skoro  20 też by wystarczyło to po co przepłacać, U mnie liczy się każda złotówka, (oczywiście nie ma co wpadać ze skrajności w skrajność)


Przy tak małej powierzchni zrób jednak nieco gęściej. Mniej wody w układzie może skutkować taktowaniem kotła. Ja przynajmniej tak bym zrobił.

----------


## asolt

> Widzisz grzeniu, chciałeś sobie zażartować, ale na hasło "asolt" zjawiła się od razu ta forumowa pijawka i rozpieprzyła merytoryczną dyskusję. 
> 
> Nie jestem żadnym przeciwnikiem obliczeń, jednak tobie asolt bym za nie nie zapłacił, szkoda pieniędzy. Za te pieniądze wolę wpakować w posadzkę więcej rurki, na pewno wyjdę na tym lepiej.
> 
> I bujaj się, nie mam zamiaru kopać się dalej z koniem.
> 
> Teraz jak zwykle możesz poskarżyć się adminowi.


Dobór na oko to jest dyskusja merytoryczna? Nie widziałem ze jestes taki zartownis, zgłaszac ciebie do admina? szkoda jego i mojego czasu

----------


## grzeniu666

> wiem że to nie apteka, ale nie lubię kupować, albo robić dużo na zapas, mogę dać wszędzie podłogówkę co 10 cm, ale skoro  20 też by wystarczyło to po co przepłacać, U mnie liczy się każda złotówka, (oczywiście nie ma co wpadać ze skrajności w skrajność)


Skoro kupujesz Victrixa 12 (zakładam że wersję ERP) z "mądrą" pompą, masz małą powierzchnię i nie masz drewna na podłodze, to ja na twoim miejscu (nie mając czasu/chęci na obliczenia) robiłbym tak jak pisałem: 3 rolki PEXa 200m, z tego zrobić 9 pętli (długości w przedziale max 50-90mb) i ułożyć łazienka/panele/płytki co 10/15/20). Średni wyjdzie ca. co 15. Powinno to chodzić na temperaturze (śr.) 30*, a w razie czego (długie mega mrozy, partackie ocieplenie) kocioł podbije trochę wyżej i też będzie dobrze.

----------


## G69

> ułożyć łazienka/panele/płytki co 10/15/20). Średni wyjdzie ca. co 15. Powinno to chodzić na temperaturze (śr.) 30*,


A czy ktoś by podpowiedział ile wat oddaje  metr kwadratowy takiego"grzejnika" ?
Pod rurkami jest 12cm styropianu.

----------


## grzeniu666

> A czy ktoś by podpowiedział ile wat oddaje  metr kwadratowy takiego"grzejnika" ?
> Pod rurkami jest 12cm styropianu.


około str 55:
http://www.roth-polska.com/files/Kat...H_FHS30.03.pdf

----------


## zenon1

Witam kolegów po dłuższej nieobecności na FM.
Po przeczytaniu  wielu stron o ogrzewani podłogowym. 
Mam wykonać u siebie OP. na ok 100m2 domu.-powiedzmy ogólnikowo -średnio docieplonym-15 cm dobrego styro.
Tak jak sugerują koledzy -planuję-obwody do 100mb-8 obwodów + drabinka
Pex 16 Wavin -800mb
Łazienka ok-10cm- reszta ok 15 odległości rurek.
Mam pytanie dot. rozdzielacza -koledzy polecają min.-Capricorn Premium 1 - ale wybrać z belkami mosiężnymi czy stal nierdzewna ?
Cena podobna rozdzielacz kpl.10 obw- ok. 600-700 zł
Proszę o odpowiedz w sprawie rozdzielacza -Capricon- czy inny? [bez wywodów w sprawie projektu itp...]
Gdzie kupowaliście materiał ?[ może być na priv- by nie robić reklamy]
Pozdrawiam Zenon

----------


## teres

Nie bierz Capricorna, dla mnie to syf (plastikowe, urywające się przepływomierze).

----------


## Tomaszs131

Niestety muszę się zgodzić z przedmówcą....

----------


## zenon1

Jaki rozdzielacz kupić by nie mieć problemów ?
Capricorn Premium 1 - wydawał się dla mnie dobry- niby polska firma -kpl- zawory zasilania-odpowietrzniki,kraniki- przepływomierze na górnej belce-zawory termostatyczne na dolnej.Co proponujecie Kan czy inny?. Najlepiej  kpl by zamontować samemu w szafce. 
Jaki model -odpowiednik Capricorn Premium 1
Wydawało mi się że czytałem- obecnie nie mogę odszukać pozytywne opinie Asolta o rozdzielaczach Capricornin [może się mylę?- jak tak to przepraszam]

----------


## cezary.pl

Jak wybierzesz Kan, to dostaniesz w bonusie wsparcie forumowego kolegi, który reprezentuje Kan :yes: 

Pozdrawiam
Cezary

----------


## hektor80

> Jaki rozdzielacz kupić by nie mieć problemów ?
> Capricorn Premium 1 - wydawał się dla mnie dobry- niby polska firma -kpl- zawory zasilania-odpowietrzniki,kraniki- przepływomierze na górnej belce-zawory termostatyczne na dolnej.Co proponujecie Kan czy inny?. Najlepiej  kpl by zamontować samemu w szafce. 
> Jaki model -odpowiednik Capricorn Premium 1
> Wydawało mi się że czytałem- obecnie nie mogę odszukać pozytywne opinie Asolta o rozdzielaczach Capricornin [może się mylę?- jak tak to przepraszam]


Ja niedawno kupiłem Kan z nierdzewki. Wszystko ma w komplecie czyli rotametry, zawory, odpowietrzacz, spust wody....

----------


## plusfoto

Nie straszcie bo takie mam.

----------


## asolt

> Jaki rozdzielacz kupić by nie mieć problemów ?
> Capricorn Premium 1 - wydawał się dla mnie dobry- niby polska firma -kpl- zawory zasilania-odpowietrzniki,kraniki- przepływomierze na górnej belce-zawory termostatyczne na dolnej.Co proponujecie Kan czy inny?. Najlepiej  kpl by zamontować samemu w szafce. 
> Jaki model -odpowiednik Capricorn Premium 1
> Wydawało mi się że czytałem- obecnie nie mogę odszukać pozytywne opinie Asolta o rozdzielaczach Capricornin [może się mylę?- jak tak to przepraszam]


Istotnie przepływomierze w Capricornie to nie mistrzostwo swiata, zdarzyło sie mi wymienic 2 szt na kilkadziesiat rozdzielaczy, byc moze teraz pogorszyła sie jakosc przepływomierzy. Naiasem mówiąc to jedni na forum uczstniczą w wyscigu na njatansze wykonanie podłgówki i montują belki z tylko zaworami odcinającymi, inni z kolei polecają rozwiazania bardzo dobre jakosciowo ale drogie.Trzeba znalezc ten złoty srodek.

----------


## zenon1

Asolt -ja właśnie  złotego środka szukam.
Pomagałem u kolegi kilka lat wstecz montować OP i rozdzielacz prosty -na 4 pętle-same zaworki i chodzi to dobrze- nie narzeka.
Ale widzę że dziś przepływomierze to standard - więc dopytuje. 
Czy Capricorn Premium 1  to tka porażka ??
Jaki model polecacie by było ok.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Już to raz kiedyś pisałem, u mnie na budowie pod czas odpowietrzania strzelił odpowietrznik w ręce i zalał pokój.
Kolega wihajster wymienił wszystkie odpowietrzniki na mosiężne. Gdzieś mam zdjęcie w DB. Później przepływomierze po zamknięciu nie dały się dpowrotem uruchomić. Ja bym brał Kan-a. Będziesz miał tak jak wyżej kolega napisał wsparcie na FM.

----------


## Instaltechnic

Wszystko zależy od ceny. Capricorn jest ok cenowo, ale czasem coś w nim trzeba wymienić na dzień dobry, albo odpowietrznik, albo przepływomierz. Przepływomierz bardzo rzadko. U niestety nie jednego producenta trzeba uważać przy wykręcaniu przepływomierzy żeby nie wystrzeliły pod ciśnieniem.

Zależy co w Twojej okolicy jest w hurtowniach, bo producentów krajowych i zagranicznych jest dużo...

----------


## hektor80

Panowie, na podłodze poddasza, styropian mam układać w jednej warstwie czy dwóch?? Mam tam zaplanowane 8cm styropianu...

----------


## Instaltechnic

Zależy czy masz tam instalacje i jakich grubości. Możesz próbować mieć je w jednej warstwie, a drugą to przykryć. Jeżeli górna warstwa wyjdzie 2 lub 3 cm, to polecam styropian systemowy z folią, o ile pod podłogówkę.

----------


## hektor80

tak, będzie podłogówka. na podłodze mam rury WM 75mm wiec ich i tak nie przykryje..

----------


## zenon1

> Istotnie przepływomierze w Capricornie to nie mistrzostwo swiata, zdarzyło sie mi wymienic 2 szt na kilkadziesiat rozdzielaczy, byc moze teraz pogorszyła sie jakosc przepływomierzy. Naiasem mówiąc to jedni na forum uczstniczą w wyscigu na njatansze wykonanie podłgówki i montują belki z tylko zaworami odcinającymi, inni z kolei polecają rozwiazania bardzo dobre jakosciowo ale drogie.Trzeba znalezc ten złoty srodek.


Jeszcze wczoraj myślałem że Capricorn będzie ok - dziś mam wątpliwości po waszych wypowiedziach...
Kan - jaki model polecacie ?
Rozdzielacz 10 wyj.
Ewentualnie inna dobra sprawdzona firma- by cenowo wyszło w miarę ok- jaki model ?
Gdzie kupowaliście - proszę o namiary na FM lub priv.

Ale pex Wavin to ok- mam nadzieję.

----------


## [email protected]

Widzę, że temat zszedł na rozdzielacze, więc podpowiedzcie mi jaki najlepiej kupić do poniższego rozwiązania.
Zamierzam w dwóch pomieszczeniach do istniejącej instalacji wpiąć rozdzielacz z mieszaczem w miejsce likwidowanego grzejnika.
Czy w takim wypadku wystarczy najzwyklejszy z dodatkową pompką?

----------


## meczesiu

> Jeszcze wczoraj myślałem że Capricorn będzie ok - dziś mam wątpliwości po waszych wypowiedziach...
> Kan - jaki model polecacie ?
> Rozdzielacz 10 wyj.
> Ewentualnie inna dobra sprawdzona firma- by cenowo wyszło w miarę ok- jaki model ?
> Gdzie kupowaliście - proszę o namiary na FM lub priv.
> 
> Ale pex Wavin to ok- mam nadzieję.


Podpinam się pod temat

----------


## Okta

Witam.
Przyszła pora i na mnie. W przyszłym tygodniu zaczynam kłaść styropian pod podłogówkę. 18cm EPS100 lambda-0,037. Wstępnie ustaliliśmy z hydraulikiem, że rozstaw w większości pomieszczeń co 15 a w łazience co 10cm. Z założenia temp wody zasilającej ma być jak najniższa 24-26*C. Wylewka betonowa 8-9cm plus terakota i tylko w jednym miejscu parkiet (tam gdzie parkiet jest też grzejnik więc podłogówka ma dać ok 50% zapotrzebowania aby płyta pod parkietem była jak najchłodniejsza). 
Pytania:
1. W różnych publikacjach czytam, że do podłogówki w składzie betonu musi być ok 40% kruszywa 2-8mm ze względu na wytrzymałość na ścinanie - jak to z tym jest bo posadzkarze mówili coś tylko o piachu płukanym?
2. Widziełem gdzieś na zdjęciu uchwyty do rurek, które pozycjonują rurkę kilka mm nad styropianem czyli w całości w betonie - czy jest sens tak montować rurki czy wystarczy jak leżą na styro?
3. Mniej więcej jakiej mocy grzejnej płyty moge się spodziewać dla rozstawu rurek co 15cm i temp wody zasilającej 24-26*C oraz mniej więcej jak się ona zwiększa wraz ze wzrostem temp wody zasilającej np o 2*C.

pozdro

----------


## teres

> Jeszcze wczoraj myślałem że Capricorn będzie ok - dziś mam wątpliwości po waszych wypowiedziach...
> Kan - jaki model polecacie ?
> Rozdzielacz 10 wyj.
> Ewentualnie inna dobra sprawdzona firma- by cenowo wyszło w miarę ok- jaki model ?


Z KANa masz te nowe z serii N75A, dosyć dobre robi jeszcze Gorgiel.

----------


## hektor80

chciałbym mieć możliwość odłączenia kilku obwodów podłogówki parteru w momencie gdy będę palił w kominku. Czy mogę to zrealizować sterownikiem typ FW120/200, CAR ... itp czy muszę zaopatrzyć się w oddzielny termostat?

----------


## Liwko

> chciałbym mieć możliwość odłączenia kilku obwodów podłogówki parteru w momencie gdy będę palił w kominku. Czy mogę to zrealizować sterownikiem typ FW120/200, CAR ... itp czy muszę zaopatrzyć się w oddzielny termostat?


Nie do końca ci odpowiem na to pytanie, ale powiem ci, że jeżeli odetniesz te kilka obwodów w momencie kiedy będziesz chciał palić w kominku, to nic ci to nie da. Musiałbyś odciąć je kilka godzin wcześniej żeby podłogówka miała czas zareagować.

----------


## hektor80

> Nie do końca ci odpowiem na to pytanie, ale powiem ci, że jeżeli odetniesz te kilka obwodów w momencie kiedy będziesz chciał palić w kominku, to nic ci to nie da. Musiałbyś odciąć je kilka godzin wcześniej żeby podłogówka miała czas zareagować.


Zdaję sobie z tego sprawę ale chciałbym mieć taką możliwość i przed wylewkami pociągnąć kabelki...

----------


## Liwko

> Zdaję sobie z tego sprawę ale chciałbym mieć taką możliwość i przed wylewkami pociągnąć kabelki...


Musisz też pamiętać o tym, że podłogówka to naczynia połączone. Zamykając kilka pętli, zwiększasz przepływy w innych i w innych pomieszczeniach podniesie się temperatura. Moim zdaniem bez pełnego, drogiego sterowania niewiele tu zwojujesz.

----------


## hektor80

> Musisz też pamiętać o tym, że podłogówka to naczynia połączone. Zamykając kilka pętli, zwiększasz przepływy w innych i w innych pomieszczeniach podniesie się temperatura. Moim zdaniem bez pełnego, drogiego sterowania niewiele tu zwojujesz.


dlaczego zwiększy się przepływ w innych pętlach? Przed zwiększeniem przepływu chroni daną pętlę przepływomierz??

----------


## Liwko

> dlaczego zwiększy się przepływ w innych pętlach? Przed zwiększeniem przepływu chroni daną pętlę przepływomierz??


Nie do końca  :no:

----------


## fotohobby

> dlaczego zwiększy się przepływ w innych pętlach? Przed zwiększeniem przepływu chroni daną pętlę przepływomierz??


Przepływomierz mierzy i pokazuje, a nie "chroni"
I kiedy zamkniesz kilka pętli, to pieknie ci pokaże wzrost przepływu na pozostałych.


Mam podłogówkę, kominek, w ktorym palę zimą  w co drugi weekend i muszę Ci powiedzieć, że twoj pomysł nie ma większego sensu. Albo robisz pełną automatykę podłogówki, albo nic.
Sterownik typu FW, czy CAR nic ci nie pomoże - dopiero droższe, strefowe, ale one nie działają z tanimi kotłami.

----------


## grzeniu666

> chciałbym mieć możliwość odłączenia kilku obwodów podłogówki parteru w momencie gdy będę palił w kominku. Czy mogę to zrealizować sterownikiem typ FW120/200, CAR ... itp czy muszę zaopatrzyć się w oddzielny termostat?


Specjalnie sensu nie widzę (ale widzę że nie tylko ja), ale jak musisz to chyba elektrozawory na te pętle w rozdzielaczu, plus zwykły termostat (czujnik wrzuć między polana  :wink:  ).

----------


## hektor80

No to pozamiatane, odpuszczam... dzięki. To w takim razie zapytam przekornie po co kominek w domu z podłogówką. Okresy przejściowe? Tak ale chyba tylko w domu parterowym. Z poddaszem użytkowym to musiałbym mieć DGP żeby ogrzać pokoje ale ja DGP nie przewiduje. Na początku chciałem robić ale mam córkę alergiczkę i boję się że będzie miała z tym problem

----------


## Liwko

> To w takim razie zapytam przekornie po co kominek w domu z podłogówką. Okresy przejściowe? Tak ale chyba tylko w domu parterowym. Z poddaszem użytkowym to musiałbym mieć DGP żeby ogrzać pokoje ale ja DGP nie przewiduje.


No najlepiej się sprawdza w okresach przejsciowych, wczoraj np. rozpaliłem  :yes: 
Mam dom z poddaszem bez DGP, za to mam dwie antresole i wystarczy że pootwiera się drzwi i ciepło rozchodzi się po całym domu. 
Im dom bardziej akumulacyjny i z mułowatym systemem grzejnym jakim jest podłogówka, tym faktycznie mniejszy sens kominka jako źródła ciepła. No chyba że kominek z płaszczem i potężnym buforem, na co moim zdaniem szkoda pieniędzy. Bardzo rzadko mi się zdarza palić w okresie grzewczym, ale wtedy olewam zyski i uchylam okno.

----------


## fotohobby

> No to pozamiatane, odpuszczam... dzięki. To w takim razie zapytam przekornie po co kominek w domu z podłogówką. Okresy przejściowe? Tak ale chyba tylko w domu parterowym. Z poddaszem użytkowym to musiałbym mieć DGP żeby ogrzać pokoje ale ja DGP nie przewiduje. Na początku chciałem robić ale mam córkę alergiczkę i boję się że będzie miała z tym problem


Przecież kominkiem łatwiej ogrzać dom z poddaszem, niż parterowy....

----------


## wg39070

> No to pozamiatane, odpuszczam... dzięki. To w takim razie zapytam przekornie po co kominek w domu z podłogówką. Okresy przejściowe? Tak ale chyba tylko w domu parterowym. Z poddaszem użytkowym to musiałbym mieć DGP żeby ogrzać pokoje ale ja DGP nie przewiduje. Na początku chciałem robić ale mam córkę alergiczkę i boję się że będzie miała z tym problem


Większych bzdur nie czytałem! Mam podłogówkę w całym domu, dom parterowy z wykorzystanym poddaszem, kominek z płaszczem wodnym. Nigdy, NIGDY DGP i syfu wokół kratek wylotowych oraz suchego jak diabli powietrza. . Popieram Fotohobby. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Liwko

> ...kominek z płaszczem wodnym.


No właśnie. Płaszcz odbierze nadmiar energii i nie dojdzie do przegrzania salonu. Ale instalacja kotła kondensacyjnego z kominkiem z płaszczem, to koszt pompy ciepła, która ogarnie wszystko za niższe rachunki.

----------


## wg39070

> No właśnie. Płaszcz odbierze nadmiar energii i nie dojdzie do przegrzania salonu. Ale instalacja kotła kondensacyjnego z kominkiem z płaszczem, to koszt pompy ciepła, która ogarnie wszystko za niższe rachunki.


Ciekawe? Mój przykład: kominek z płaszczem + zabudowa 12 tys, kocioł kondensacyjny + zasobnik cwu 160 litrów 5,5 tys. Pokaż mi PC za 17,5 tys, a do tego jeszcze odwierty dla sond pionowych (przy PC gruntowej).

----------


## Tommyle

Proszę o pomoc forumowiczów w rozwiązaniu następującej kwestii.
W tym roku za parę miesięcy będę wymieniał stary kocioł miałowy na kocioł z podajnikiem.
Posiadam instalację c.o i cw na jednej pompie.
Dodatkowo w instalację c.o wpięte są za pomocą rozdzielaczy 3 podłogówki (na tej samej pompie)
Podłogówki ogrzewają podobne podłogi tj. 12-18 m2. Każda robiona w różnym czasie ma podobne pętle 50-70 mb.
Podłogówki na zasilaniu mają zamontowane zawory termostatyczne z czujnikiem montowanym stykowo na powrocie.
Teoretycznie miało to działać jak obecnie montowane na powrocie zawory RTL. W rzeczywistości podłoga najczęściej była przegrzana ale działała.
Teraz zasadnicze pytanie.
Czy przy przeróbce centralnego ogrzewania zainstalować na powrocie podłogówek tylko nowe zawory RTL likwidując te stare na zasilaniu.
Pozostawiając instalację grzejnikową i podłogówek na jednej pompie a na instalację c.w. dodając drugą.
Czy też jako osobną (co znacznie podroży koszty) wydzielić instalację podłogową.
Bardziej przemawia do mnie ze względu na koszty wersja z montowaniem RTL-i ale czy będzie to prawidłowo działać.

----------


## hektor80

> Przecież kominkiem łatwiej ogrzać dom z poddaszem, niż parterowy....


teoretycznie tak, ale przy moim układzie jest to trudne do osiągnięcia

----------


## hektor80

> Większych bzdur nie czytałem! Mam podłogówkę w całym domu, dom parterowy z wykorzystanym poddaszem, kominek z płaszczem wodnym. Nigdy, NIGDY DGP i syfu wokół kratek wylotowych oraz suchego jak diabli powietrza. . Popieram Fotohobby. Pozdrawiam.


ale ja nie chcę PW....

----------


## Liwko

> Ciekawe? Mój przykład: kominek z płaszczem + zabudowa 12 tys, kocioł kondensacyjny + zasobnik cwu 160 litrów 5,5 tys. Pokaż mi PC za 17,5 tys, a do tego jeszcze odwierty dla sond pionowych (przy PC gruntowej).


Oczywiście gaz podciągnęli ci za darmo, mapki dali gratis i montaż za free.

----------


## link2jack

> Ciekawe? Mój przykład: kominek z płaszczem + zabudowa 12 tys, kocioł kondensacyjny + zasobnik cwu 160 litrów 5,5 tys. Pokaż mi PC za 17,5 tys, a do tego jeszcze odwierty dla sond pionowych (przy PC gruntowej).


Ile razy używałeś ten kominek? Coś mi się wydaje, że jeszcze nie dawno dopiero go wybierałeś. Mieszkasz już?

----------


## wg39070

> Ile razy używałeś ten kominek? Coś mi się wydaje, że jeszcze nie dawno dopiero go wybierałeś. Mieszkasz już?


To fakt, zrobione lecz jeszcze nie używane. Jednak nikt mi nie udowodni, że PC jest tańsza w wykonaniu niż kominek z PW + kocioł gazowy. Gaz, fakt, podciągnęli mi za darmo, zapłaciłem tylko za przyłącze. A swoją drogą ile kosztują odwierty do sond pionowych, bo nikt się nie chwali tylko bierze pod uwagę cenę samej PC. Przyłącze gazu to przy tym pikuś. PC powietrzna to w spore mrozy porażka.

----------


## link2jack

> A swoją drogą ile kosztują odwierty do sond pionowych


Forumowicze piszą o 60zł za metr




> PC powietrzna to w spore mrozy porażka.


Podzielę się doświadczeniem jak przyjdą mrozy  :smile:

----------


## wg39070

> Forumowicze piszą o 60zł za metr
> 
> 
> Podzielę się doświadczeniem jak przyjdą mrozy


No widzisz, sam odwiert przy dwóch sondach średniej głębokości około 80 metrów to wydatek rzędu 10 tys. Pompa gruntowa ok 30 tys. Ja za 40 tyś mam ogrzewanie w całości podłogowe zasilane kotłem gazowym + kominek z PW.

----------


## Liwko

Mój kolega teraz buduje malutki domek (90m2). Za kompletną kotłownię gazową z wszystkimi składowymi wyjdzie go 14 000. Jak dołożymy do tego twój kominek za 12 000, to mamy 26000zł. Za swoją kompletną instalację PC 8kW, 120mb odwiertów zapłaciłem 27000. Fakt że teraz pompy podrożały, ale za to potaniały odwierty.

----------


## Liwko

> No widzisz, sam odwiert przy dwóch sondach średniej głębokości około 80 metrów to wydatek rzędu 10 tys. Pompa gruntowa ok 30 tys. Ja za 40 tyś mam ogrzewanie w całości podłogowe zasilane kotłem gazowym + kominek z PW.


 :smile:

----------


## link2jack

> No widzisz, sam odwiert przy dwóch sondach średniej głębokości około 80 metrów to wydatek rzędu 10 tys. Pompa gruntowa ok 30 tys. Ja za 40 tyś mam ogrzewanie w całości podłogowe zasilane kotłem gazowym + kominek z PW.


10-12tysięcy to już cena za porządny odwiert - w cenie naturalnie materiał. Chyba nie rozglądałeś się wnikliwie za pompami gruntowymi. Ceny za pompy zaczynają się poniżej 20 tysięcy. Więc można się zmieścić w 30 tysiącach z pompą gruntową.

----------


## fotohobby

> Ciekawe? Mój przykład: kominek z płaszczem + zabudowa 12 tys, kocioł kondensacyjny + zasobnik cwu 160 litrów 5,5 tys. Pokaż mi PC za 17,5 tys, a do tego jeszcze odwierty dla sond pionowych (przy PC gruntowej).


Kotłownie gazową z wszystkimi przyłączami, projektami i instalacjami  i dokumentacją geodety mam za 14,5 tys i uważam, że to niezła cena.

Wiec policz może raz jeszcze.
Jeśli masz coś po znajomości to super, a,e pytający raczej tak mieć nie bedzie.

----------


## zenon1

> Wszystko zależy od ceny. Capricorn jest ok cenowo, ale czasem coś w nim trzeba wymienić na dzień dobry, albo odpowietrznik, albo przepływomierz. Przepływomierz bardzo rzadko. U niestety nie jednego producenta trzeba uważać przy wykręcaniu przepływomierzy żeby nie wystrzeliły pod ciśnieniem.
> 
> Zależy co w Twojej okolicy jest w hurtowniach, bo producentów krajowych i zagranicznych jest dużo...


Wracając do tematu ogrzewania podłogowego i rozdzielacza.
Koledzy czy ktoś montował rozdzielacz Velvex inox -belki stal nierdzewna -przepływomierze Kan [mam taką informacje od handlowca -czy rzeczywiście ?]
Cenowo w miarę ok.
Mam zawory Velvex i jest ok - ale czy rozdzielacz są dobre ?
Taj jak pisał Asolt szukam alternatywy -jakość -cena - by samemu wykonać u siebie OP.

----------


## hektor80

kilka pytań technicznych:
- z czego robić dylatacje brzegowe? z gotowej taśmy 8mm czy może styropian 1cm. Wydaje mi się że może to mieć znaczenie w przypadku poddasza i tłumienia dźwięków
- dylatacje poszczególnych pól grzewczych, z czego? jakaś taśma czy może zostawić to wylewkarzom to zrobią nacięcia?

----------


## teres

> kilka pytań technicznych:
> - z czego robić dylatacje brzegowe? z gotowej taśmy 8mm czy może styropian 1cm. Wydaje mi się że może to mieć znaczenie w przypadku poddasza i tłumienia dźwięków


Z taśm.



> - dylatacje poszczególnych pól grzewczych, z czego? jakaś taśma czy może zostawić to wylewkarzom to zrobią nacięcia?


Daj wylewkarzom niech natną kielniami, albo sami powkładają CI styropian/piankę.

----------


## hektor80

> Z taśm.


Jakieś uzasadnienie? Bo szybko?

----------


## teres

> Jakieś uzasadnienie? Bo szybko?


Tak, szybko, wygodnie, spełniają swój cen. Nie ma co cudować ze styropianem. Zresztą, z czego nie zrobisz, będzie dobrze.

----------


## cezary.pl

> kilka pytań technicznych:
> - z czego robić dylatacje brzegowe? z gotowej taśmy 8mm czy może styropian 1cm. Wydaje mi się że może to mieć znaczenie w przypadku poddasza i tłumienia dźwięków
> - dylatacje poszczególnych pól grzewczych, z czego? jakaś taśma czy może zostawić to wylewkarzom to zrobią nacięcia?


U mnie posadzkarze na dylatacje między polami grzewczymi wykorzystali paski płyty pilśniowej, ustabilizowanymi w pionie powbijanymi patyczkami do szaszłyków.
Chyba zdradziłem ich Noł Chał :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Cezary
PS Wylewka anhydrytowa.

----------


## meczesiu

Co powiecie na temat rozdzielacza Rozdzielacz  ze stali nierdzewnej PREMIUM 1 capricorn mam możliwość kupienia takiego kompletnego za około 500 zł - 9 obwodów, zastanawiam się też nad Ferro ale to już koszt około 650 zł bez euro konusów czyli wyjdzie ponad 750 zł.

----------


## teres

> Co powiecie na temat rozdzielacza Rozdzielacz  ze stali nierdzewnej PREMIUM 1 capricorn


Jak Ci będą ciekły rotametry po regulacji, to nie miej pretensji. Ja się naciąłem - wystarczy.

----------


## Okta

Wylewki betonowe do podłogówki porobione  :big grin: 

Umówiłem się z panami od wylewek, że będą lac z mojego materiału. Skład wylewki wyszedł 40% żwir 2-8mm 60% piach płukany plus cement portlandzki 42,5 Cem I - 250kg/m3 plus plastyfikator i zbrojenie rozproszone. 

Wielkie zdziwienie ich było jak na miejscu na podstawie pojemności miksokreta powiedziałem im, że mają dawać 2 worki cementu bo jak twierdzili "półtora worka wystarczy", a to było by 187,5 kg/m3. Dodatkowo sam fakt, że jest żwir niejako "przerażał" ich bo "źle się bedzie zacierać".

Mój materiał wyszedł mi drożej niż panowie proponowali z ich materiału ale ich materiał, po tym co na miejscy zobaczyłem i wymieniłem zdania, to: 
1. Tylko piach płukany.
2. Cement 187,5 kg/m3 betonu i to 32,5 Cem II.
3. Zbrojenie rozproszone - minimalnie bo znowu "oblepia sie poziomica".

Przez ten początkowy brak zrozumienia tematu musiałem zamiast zająć sie czymś innym to prawie, że stać im nad miksokretem kontrolując czy sobie panowie nie "upraszczają" roboty.

Ogólnie przestrzegam przed ekipami, które nie sa świadome co wylewają i dlaczego i pod jaką okładzinę oraz jak mają zatrzeć powierzchnię. Lepiej od razu uderzyć do innej ekipy a co najwazniejsze ustalić na samym początku jaki będzie skład betonu aby potem nie było głupich dyskusji o wytrzymałości. W/g mnie warto też mieć cały czas instalację nabitą do cisnienia próby.

pozdro

----------


## PaRa

Tak informacja dla osób planujących ogrzewanie podłogowe, ja miałem dylemat czy robić na oko, czyli rurki co 10-15 cm, czy też robić projekt instalacji. 
Przy pomocy firmy KAN wykonałem projekt i wyszło, że racje miał człowiek od pompy ciepła. Reasumując : nie ma sensu  moim zdaniem zlecać robienia projektu.

----------


## hektor80

> Wylewki betonowe do podłogówki porobione 
> 
> Umówiłem się z panami od wylewek, że będą lac z mojego materiału. Skład wylewki wyszedł 40% żwir 2-8mm 60% piach płukany plus cement portlandzki 42,5 Cem I - 250kg/m3 plus plastyfikator i zbrojenie rozproszone. 
> 
> Wielkie zdziwienie ich było jak na miejscu na podstawie pojemności miksokreta powiedziałem im, że mają dawać 2 worki cementu bo jak twierdzili "półtora worka wystarczy", a to było by 187,5 kg/m3. Dodatkowo sam fakt, że jest żwir niejako "przerażał" ich bo "źle się bedzie zacierać".
> 
> Mój materiał wyszedł mi drożej niż panowie proponowali z ich materiału ale ich materiał, po tym co na miejscy zobaczyłem i wymieniłem zdania, to: 
> 1. Tylko piach płukany.
> 2. Cement 187,5 kg/m3 betonu i to 32,5 Cem II.
> ...


Jaki dokładnie plastyfikator i włókna zastosowałeś?

----------


## Okta

> Jaki dokładnie plastyfikator i włókna zastosowałeś?


Plastyfikator POZZOLITH a włókna polipropylenowe 18mm ok 600g/m3. Grubośc wylewki od 8-11cm. Aż takie nierówności miałem na chudziaku  :sad: 

Sam układałem styropian, potem na to folię z rastrem i aluminium. Folia o dziwo niezbyt droższa od zwykłej budowlanej (75zł/50m2 - były tańsze ale wolałem ta "grubszą") a w trakcie rozkładania stwierdziłem, że jest sporo sztywniejsza i wytrzymalsza niż ta 300 czarna - budowlana no i przez to łatwiej się nam ja rozkładało.
Wcześniej ustaliłem z kierownikiem budowy gdzie podziały płyt betonowych powinny przebiegać i na tej podstawie odrobinę "skorygowałem" rozkład rurek aby obwody miały nie wiecej niż 80mb.

Po wylaniu przez 9 dni beton przykryty był folią i kontrolnie podlewany w miejscach gdzie miał chęć wyschnać. Dzisiaj będe zdejmował folię i teraz pytanko:  Po jakim czasie mogę zacząć wygrzewać wylewki zakładając takie pogody i przewiewne wnętrze?

pozdro

----------


## wg39070

> Plastyfikator POZZOLITH a włókna polipropylenowe 18mm ok 600g/m3. Grubośc wylewki od 8-11cm. Aż takie nierówności miałem na chudziaku 
> 
> 
> Sam układałem styropian, potem na to folię z rastrem i aluminium. Folia o dziwo niezbyt droższa od zwykłej budowlanej (75zł/50m2 - były tańsze ale wolałem ta "grubszą") a w trakcie rozkładania stwierdziłem, że jest sporo sztywniejsza i wytrzymalsza niż ta 300 czarna - budowlana no i przez to łatwiej się nam ja rozkładało.
> Wcześniej ustaliłem z kierownikiem budowy gdzie podziały płyt betonowych powinny przebiegać i na tej podstawie odrobinę "skorygowałem" rozkład rurek aby obwody miały nie wiecej niż 80mb.
> 
> Po wylaniu przez 9 dni beton przykryty był folią i kontrolnie podlewany w miejscach gdzie miał chęć wyschnać. Dzisiaj będe zdejmował folię i teraz pytanko:  Po jakim czasie mogę zacząć wygrzewać wylewki zakładając takie pogody i przewiewne wnętrze?
> 
> pozdro


Czas wiązania betonu wynosi około 28 dni, więc miesiąc nie wyjęty. Swoją drogą poczekałbym dłużej. Nie zaszkodzi. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## meczesiu

Witam, 
przestawiam mój roboczy projekt podłogówki. Proszę o weryfikację i poradę. Dom o powierzchni 100 m2, ogrzewanie gazowe  

Będzie 9 obwodów – mam 3 rolki pexa po 200 cm
Salon – 65 m, 65, m, 65m (panele)
Sypialnia  - 90 m  (panele)
Kuchnia - 40 m (kafelki)
Pomieszczenie gospodarcze + wiatrołap + cześć holu – 60 m (kafelki/panele)
Pokój 1 – 65 m (panele)
pokój 2- 65 m (panele)
Łazienka + toaleta – 65 m (kafelki)

czy może zrobić w salonie dwa obwody po 90m a dodatkowy obwód zrobić wiatrołap i częśc holu.

----------


## darianus

> Plastyfikator POZZOLITH a włókna polipropylenowe 18mm ok 600g/m3. Grubośc wylewki od 8-11cm. Aż takie nierówności miałem na chudziaku 
> 
> Sam układałem styropian, potem na to folię z rastrem i aluminium. Folia o dziwo niezbyt droższa od zwykłej budowlanej (75zł/50m2 - były tańsze ale wolałem ta "grubszą") a w trakcie rozkładania stwierdziłem, że jest sporo sztywniejsza i wytrzymalsza niż ta 300 czarna - budowlana no i przez to łatwiej się nam ja rozkładało.
> Wcześniej ustaliłem z kierownikiem budowy gdzie podziały płyt betonowych powinny przebiegać i na tej podstawie odrobinę "skorygowałem" rozkład rurek aby obwody miały nie wiecej niż 80mb.
> 
> Po wylaniu przez 9 dni beton przykryty był folią i kontrolnie podlewany w miejscach gdzie miał chęć wyschnać. Dzisiaj będe zdejmował folię i teraz pytanko:  Po jakim czasie mogę zacząć wygrzewać wylewki zakładając takie pogody i przewiewne wnętrze?
> 
> pozdro


A jakiej grubości dałeś folię z rastrem i aluminium na styropian?

----------


## hektor80

> Witam, 
> przestawiam mój roboczy projekt podłogówki. Proszę o weryfikację i poradę. Dom o powierzchni 100 m2, ogrzewanie gazowe  
> 
> Będzie 9 obwodów – mam 3 rolki pexa po 200 cm
> Salon – 65 m, 65, m, 65m (panele)
> Sypialnia  - 90 m  (panele)
> Kuchnia - 40 m (kafelki)
> Pomieszczenie gospodarcze + wiatrołap + cześć holu – 60 m (kafelki/panele)
> Pokój 1 – 65 m (panele)
> ...


Jaka jest powierzchnia salonu? Dajesz co 10cm?

----------


## grzeniu666

Ja bym salon zostawił 3x65, idealnie byłoby sypialnię skrócić do tych max 75m, ale przy 600mb rury, to jakby nie było wyregulujesz, a pompa w kotle da radę na luzie.

@Hektor, 600mb rury na 100m2 to raczej nie gęściej jak co 15cm

----------


## hektor80

> Ja bym salon zostawił 3x65, idealnie byłoby sypialnię skrócić do tych max 75m, ale przy 600mb rury, to jakby nie było wyregulujesz, a pompa w kotle da radę na luzie.
> 
> @Hektor, 600mb rury na 100m2 to raczej nie gęściej jak co 15cm


Miałem na myśli sam salon skoro tam jest ponad 200 m rury....

----------


## meczesiu

> Jaka jest powierzchnia salonu? Dajesz co 10cm?


salon ma 28 metrów

do obliczeń wziąłem zużycie przy rozstawie 150 mm - 6,6 m rury na m2

----------


## hektor80

> salon ma 28 metrów
> 
> do obliczeń wziąłem zużycie przy rozstawie 150 mm - 6,6 m rury na m2


u mnie salon 26m2 i KanSDG wyliczył mi 2 pętle po 86m przy rozstawie 15cm dlatego pytam

----------


## Okta

> Proszę o weryfikację i poradę. 
> Załącznik 357241


W pierwszej kolejności ustal czy w łazience będzie wanna zabudowana czy brodzik, itp - nie ma tam wtedy potrzeby montować rurek albo przynajmniej w bardzo ograniczonym zakresie ze względu chociażby na strate przez przenikanie do gruntu albo strefę brzegową.
W drugiej kolejności robisz to samo z meblami "pewniakami" typu zabudowa w kuchni, zabudowa szaf we wnekach itp - znowu albo niepotrzebne albo minimalnie (rozstaw 20-30cm).
Następnie decydujesz czy potrzebna ci jest strefa brzegowa i tam zagęszczasz względem pozostałego rozstawu. 
Na koniec decydujesz czy zróznicować rozstaw łazienkowy od pokojowych, kuchennego i wiatrołapu i zaczynasz rysować.
A potem.. Po przespaniu się z już wyrysowanymi układami rysujesz jeszcze raz  :big grin: 

pozdro

----------


## Tomaszs131

Ja tam podłogówkę robiłem pod wanna, jak i pod meblami.
W razie przemeblowania nie będzie problemu z ustawieniem mebli w nowym miejscu.

----------


## Liwko

> Ja tam podłogówkę robiłem pod wanna, jak i pod meblami.
> W razie przemeblowania nie będzie problemu z ustawieniem mebli w nowym miejscu.


Ja to nawet pod lodówką zrobiłem  :smile: 
(miała stać w innym miejscu)

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Ja to nawet pod lodówką zrobiłem 
> (miała stać w innym miejscu)


Zapomniałem o niej i o zabudowie kuchennej- tam tez mam OP  :smile:

----------


## darianus

Mam pytanie. Czy rurki pex powinny powinno się układać bezpośrednio na folii czy powinny być "w powietrzu"? Na stronie kisana widziałem przekroje, gdzie rury pex są w powietrzu, tak żeby potem otulone były ze wszystkich stron wylewką.

----------


## plusfoto

> rury pex są w powietrzu, tak żeby potem otulone były ze wszystkich stron wylewką.


 :yes:

----------


## Okta

> Mam pytanie. Czy rurki pex powinny powinno się układać bezpośrednio na folii czy powinny być "w powietrzu"?


Są systemy gdzie układa się je w styropianem oraz takie gdzie rurka leży na spacjalnej blasze, której zadaniem jest zwiększyć powierzchnię przekazywania ciepła względem płyty
 Generalnie sporo zależy od zapotrzebowania na ilość przekazanej energii do płyty. Im ma być ona większą to i rurka gesciej. W skrajnym przypadku jak juz ze względów ekonomicznych nie opłaca się zagęszczanie rozstawu to zatopione całej rurki w płycie zwiększa zdolność do przekazania ciepła do płyty. To że częściowo od spodu mogą być fragmenty odsłoniętej rurki nie oznacza ze gdzieś to ciepło "uleci". Po prostu będzie mniejsza zdolność przekazania ciepła pomiędzy rurka a płyta. 
pozdro

----------


## darianus

> Są systemy gdzie układa się je w styropianem oraz takie gdzie rurka leży na spacjalnej blasze, której zadaniem jest zwiększyć powierzchnię przekazywania ciepła względem płyty
>  Generalnie sporo zależy od zapotrzebowania na ilość przekazanej energii do płyty. Im ma być ona większą to i rurka gesciej. W skrajnym przypadku jak juz ze względów ekonomicznych nie opłaca się zagęszczanie rozstawu to zatopione całej rurki w płycie zwiększa zdolność do przekazania ciepła do płyty. To że częściowo od spodu mogą być fragmenty odsłoniętej rurki nie oznacza ze gdzieś to ciepło "uleci". Po prostu będzie mniejsza zdolność przekazania ciepła pomiędzy rurka a płyta. 
> pozdro


Chyba nie ma sensu bawić się podnoszenie rurki, tym bardziej, że istnieje duże ryzyko, że wylewka z mikso kreta może nie wejść pod pexa. Przy anhydrytowych bardziej się taki zabieg opłaci.

----------


## MWM

> Tak informacja dla osób planujących ogrzewanie podłogowe, ja miałem dylemat czy robić na oko, czyli rurki co 10-15 cm, czy też robić projekt instalacji. 
> Przy pomocy firmy KAN wykonałem projekt i wyszło, że racje miał człowiek od pompy ciepła. Reasumując : nie ma sensu  moim zdaniem zlecać robienia projektu.


I jaki rozstawy Ci wyszły?
Ja mam w tej chwili problem jak zaraza z punktu widzenia inwerstora.
Zrobiłem OZC budynku z Asolt.
Po lekturze forum nastawiłem się na pompy PW Panasonic.
Wysłałem dane do 5 czy nawet 6 różnych FIRM, które sprzedają pompy Panasa na alllegro w internecie lub mojej okolicy.
Teraz uwaga!
KAŻDA dobrała INNĄ pompę.
Mam dobrane różne pompy SDC i SXC.
Rozwiązania Split i All in one.
I czego już zupełnie nie potrafię zrozumieć to fakt, że mam  rozstrzał w mocach od 7-9 kW.

Powiedzcie mi, jak normalny inwestor ma podjąć rozsądną decyzję?
Nie musi być perfekcyjnie ale żeby chociaż nie było potem źle.....

Podobnie rozstawy rurek podłogówki.
Tutaj naczytałem się aby broń boże nie instalować ich wszędzie co 10 cm.
Obliczenia Purmo które dostałem z projektem mówią o rozstawach 10 cm w łazienkach i większych w innych pomieszczeniach.
Natomiast jeden z dobierających pompę, którego argument brzmią przynajmniej dla mnie rozsądnie jeśli chodzi o dobór pompy, pisze, żeby dawać wszędzie co 10cm a w łazienkach nawet 8cm.
Dopiero wtedy będziemy mieli możliwość prawdziwych oszczędności w przypadku pompy PW.

Ech......

----------


## PaRa

> Zrobiłem OZC budynku z Asolt.
> Po lekturze forum nastawiłem się na pompy PW Panasonic.
> Wysłałem dane do 5 czy nawet 6 różnych FIRM, które sprzedają pompy Panasa na alllegro w internecie lub mojej okolicy.
> Teraz uwaga!
> KAŻDA dobrała INNĄ pompę.
> Mam dobrane różne pompy SDC i SXC.
> Rozwiązania Split i All in one.
> I czego już zupełnie nie potrafię zrozumieć to fakt, że mam  rozstrzał w mocach od 7-9 kW.


Jeśli masz OZC to masz tam taki np. wynik
Projektowe obciążenie cieplne budynku ΦHL:		4563	W - czyli teoretycznie na ogrzewanie potrzebuję pompę o mocy 4,6 kW

Mojemu wykonawcy wyszło odrobinę wyższe zapotrzebowanie roczne, dodał do tego CWU i zaproponował mi odrobinę mocniejszą pompę 7KW. ( Panasonic nie ma takich o mocy 6KW )




> Podobnie rozstawy rurek podłogówki.
> Tutaj naczytałem się aby broń boże nie instalować ich wszędzie co 10 cm.
> Obliczenia Purmo które dostałem z projektem mówią o rozstawach 10 cm w łazienkach i większych w innych pomieszczeniach.
> Natomiast jeden z dobierających pompę, którego argument brzmią przynajmniej dla mnie rozsądnie jeśli chodzi o dobór pompy, pisze, żeby dawać wszędzie co 10cm a w łazienkach nawet 8cm.
> Dopiero wtedy będziemy mieli możliwość prawdziwych oszczędności w przypadku pompy PW.
> 
> Ech......


 Przy pompie ciepła im mniejsza różnica w temperaturach tym lepiej, dasz rurki co 10 cm, to temperatura zasilająca może być niższa niż gdybyś zrobił co 20 cm. czyli lepiej. U mnie będzie wszędzie co 10 cm, temperatura w pomieszczeniach ustawiana na rozdzielaczach, jedna drabinka w łazience z grzałką elektryczną. Jeśli znajdę ładną drabinkę elektryczną to zrezygnuję z wpięcia w rozdzielacz.

----------


## MWM

> Jeśli masz OZC to masz tam taki np. wynik
> Projektowe obciążenie cieplne budynku ΦHL:		4563	W - czyli teoretycznie na ogrzewanie potrzebuję pompę o mocy 4,6 kW
> Mojemu wykonawcy wyszło odrobinę wyższe zapotrzebowanie roczne, dodał do tego CWU i zaproponował mi odrobinę mocniejszą pompę 7KW. ( Panasonic nie ma takich o mocy 6KW )
> .


U mnie ta wartość wynosi: 4415 W
Przy czym OZC było robione w momencie zanim zdecydowałem się na zmniejszenie jednego z pomieszczeń poddasza (zabudowa skosów regipsami i wpakowanie tam ocieplenia dodatkowego). Wpłynęło to na zmniejszenie powierzchni grzanej o 10m2 i kubatury.
Jeżeli przeliczę to po prostu proporcjonalnie to będzie około: 4149 W

----------


## PaRa

> U mnie ta wartość wynosi: 4415 W
> Przy czym OZC było robione w momencie zanim zdecydowałem się na zmniejszenie jednego z pomieszczeń poddasza (zabudowa skosów regipsami i wpakowanie tam ocieplenia dodatkowego). Wpłynęło to na zmniejszenie powierzchni grzanej o 10m2 i kubatury.
> Jeżeli przeliczę to po prostu proporcjonalnie to będzie około: 4149 W


Na mój gust to pompa 5 kW do grzania powinna Ci wystarczyć, ale musisz brać jeszcze pod uwagę CWU, nie wiem ile ciepłej wody potrzebujesz ? Ile osób ma mieszkać w domu, jaki będzie zasobnik ? Mogę zgadywać że pompa o mocy 7kW będzie dla Ciebie OK i  jeszcze lekki zapas będzie.

----------


## sztolu

panowie, jakie zrobić odstępy w grzejnej płycie fundamentowej? myślę nad 10 w łazienkach i pokoje z panelami, a 15 w pomieszczeniach z kafelkami? może ktoś podpowiedzieć jaki zastosować rozdzielacz do grzejnej płyty?

----------


## PaRa

> panowie, jakie zrobić odstępy w grzejnej płycie fundamentowej? myślę nad 10 w łazienkach i pokoje z panelami, a 15 w pomieszczeniach z kafelkami? może ktoś podpowiedzieć jaki zastosować rozdzielacz do grzejnej płyty?


Ja u siebie będę stosował produkty KAN-Therm, mają dobre opinie i wiem, że mają fabryki w Polsce, może nawet w części polskich właścicieli.
U siebie w wylewce będę miał wszędzie co 10 cm, w płycie zrobiłbym tak samo.

----------


## Okta

> panowie, jakie zrobić odstępy w grzejnej płycie fundamentowej? myślę nad 10 w łazienkach i pokoje z panelami, a 15 w pomieszczeniach z kafelkami...


No tutaj uważaj bo panele jak i deski, parkiet czy wykładziny mają większy opór cieplny co w konsekwencji powoduje "lekkie przyblokowanie" przekazywania ciepła do pomieszczenia. W dalszej kolejności powoduje to bardziej równomiernie "rozproszenie" ciepła w płycie co oznacza możliwość mniejszego zagęszczenia rurek jeśli tylko pozostałe parametry na to pozwola. Po drugiej stronie są pomieszczenia z terakotą, ceramika bo przy ich małym oporze ciepłym i cienkiej płycie grzejnej, zbyt małym rozstawie można doprowadzić do konieczności podniesienia temp zasilania i dodatkowo do efektu występowania ciepłych i zimnych miejsc na płycie. 
pozdro

----------


## asolt

> ... Po drugiej stronie są pomieszczenia z terakotą, ceramika bo przy ich małym oporze ciepłym i cienkiej płycie grzejnej, zbyt małym rozstawie można doprowadzić do konieczności podniesienia temp zasilania i dodatkowo do efektu występowania ciepłych i zimnych miejsc na płycie. 
> pozdro


Raczej przy zbyt duzym, a nie małym rozstawie

----------


## sztolu

Pojawia się problem. mam do ogrzania 119m2 podłóg na parterze. zachowując moje założenia wyszlo by mi ok 14-15 pętli, a to zdecydowanie za dużo. pojawia się więc pytanie - czy mogę w płycie fundamentowej łączyć ze sobą pokoje, a np w miejscu ścian działowych, aby nie ogrzewać ich zastsować otuline - rozcięta, zalożona i chwycona drutem wiązałkowym, bądź trytytką?

----------


## KAN-therm

Osobiście unikałbym prowadzenia rur w miejscach montażu ścian.

Jeśli wychodzi CI taka ilość obwodów grzewczych zastanów się nad rozdzieleniem ich na dwa oddzielne rozdzielacze.

----------


## KAN-therm

> Ja u siebie będę stosował produkty KAN-Therm, mają dobre opinie i wiem, że mają fabryki w Polsce, może nawet w części polskich właścicieli.
> U siebie w wylewce będę miał wszędzie co 10 cm, w płycie zrobiłbym tak samo.


Firma KAN-therm to w 100% polska technologia, konstruujemy, testujemy i produkujemy w Polsce, dystrybuujemy już prawie na cały świat.

Dziękujemy za zaufanie.

----------


## sztolu

macie jakiś sposób na zabezpieczenie podłogówki przed rozdeptaniem, przy układaniu górnej wartwy przez ekipę? albo przychodzi Wam jakieś ciekawe rozwiązanie? wełna/styropian? na to deski? ma ktoś jakiś ciekawy pomysł?

dziś rozłożyłem 3 pętle, rozstaw 13-15cm..

----------


## Okta

Ważniejsze aby przed zalewaniem zrobić próbę ciśnieniowa i utrzymać pod ciśnieniem instalacje podczas zalewania
pozdro

----------


## sztolu

> Ważniejsze aby przed zalewaniem zrobić próbę ciśnieniowa i utrzymać pod ciśnieniem instalacje podczas zalewania
> pozdro


oczywiście to ważne. ale nie ma szans zrobić próby ciśnieniowej na XPS i czarnej folii budowlanej o tej porze roku. nabije przykładowo o godzinie 9 rano do 4 atm, a o 11 brakuje skali na manometrze, ze względu na gorąc jaki panuje, a dodatkowo płyta tak się nagrzewa, że problem dłużej zbrojenie utrzymać.. Chyba że to znaczy iż jest źle zrobiona próba szczelności? ktoś coś doradzi??? robiona na wodzie.

----------


## plusfoto

A po co na wodzie? Nie trzeba było zrobić powietrzem? Teraz jak nie zrobisz do zimy ogrzewania to będziesz się barował z opróżnieniem rurek i drżał czy aby na pewno dobrze je opróżniłeś.

----------


## sztolu

> A po co na wodzie? Nie trzeba było zrobić powietrzem? Teraz jak nie zrobisz do zimy ogrzewania to będziesz się barował z opróżnieniem rurek i drżał czy aby na pewno dobrze je opróżniłeś.


powietrze nie zmienia swojej objętości pod wpływem ciepła?

----------


## plusfoto

Zmienia około 0,1 bara na każde 10stopni różnicy. Jeśli miałeś 3 bary przy 20 stopniach gdy napełniałeś to przy 80 powinieneś mieć około 3,8.

----------


## sztolu

widzisz, co instalator to co innego opowiada. raczej jutro rano nie wykombinuje komprsora, a o 10-11 zalewanie  :wink:

----------


## cezary.pl

> widzisz, co instalator to co innego opowiada. raczej jutro rano nie wykombinuje komprsora, a o 10-11 zalewanie


A butlę z azotem. albo dwutlenkiem węgla? + reduktor

----------


## plusfoto

Nie wierzę że instalator nie ma sprężarki. Chyba że to p. Józio.

----------


## sztolu

po zalaniu ciśnienie się ustabilizowało  :wink:  dzięki za pomoc!

----------


## Okta

> po zalaniu ciśnienie się ustabilizowało  dzięki za pomoc!


U mnie dzień przed wylewkami nabili do 3 barów i przez całe 24h wskazówka nie drgnęła. Podczas zalewania chodziło mi o to (jak wielu tutaj powtarza) aby zareagować na przypadkowe uszkodzenie rurki przez posadzkarza. Hydraulik do próby ciśnieniowej napełnił wszystkie obwody wodą oraz odpowietrzył. Ciśnienie stało przy zmianach temperatur wewnątrz budynku od "chłodno" w nocy do tych 20-25 st za dnia w bezpośrednim sąsiedztwie rurek.

pozdro

----------


## hektor80

W dwóch pokojach wyszły mi odwody po ok. 105m. Jest to duży problem?

----------


## _John

> W dwóch pokojach wyszły mi odwody po ok. 105m. Jest to duży problem?


To zależy od pompy, która przez te pętle będzie pchać wodę.

----------


## hektor80

> To zależy od pompy, która przez te pętle będzie pchać wodę.


Mam zamiar użyć pompy wbudowanej w piec Junkers lub Immergas

----------


## hajnel

> W dwóch pokojach wyszły mi odwody po ok. 105m. Jest to duży problem?


Jaka rura? Ja tak mam na 18x2 i śmiga bez problemu ale na zewnętrznej pompie.

----------


## hektor80

> Jaka rura? Ja tak mam na 18x2 i śmiga bez problemu ale na zewnętrznej pompie.


Rura 16. Różnie piszą np. Kisan że odwody  nie powinny mieć więcej niż 120m, Kan że 100m
Te 105m to oczywiście z dobiegiem. Sam dobieg ma u mnie 20m  :sad: 

Ewentualnie mogę skrócić tą pętlę. Przy pokoju na poddaszu o powierzchni 14m2 (po podłodze 19m) i obciążenie cieplnym ok 500W zrobiłem rozstaw 20cm. Teoretycznie rozstaw 25cm również by wystarczył. Na razie będę miał gaz ale w przyszłości może będzie pompa i trochę boję się rozstawu 25cm...

----------


## hajnel

Pięć metrów wielkiej różnicy nie zrobi.

----------


## hektor80

> Pięć metrów wielkiej różnicy nie zrobi.


Mi wychodzi 18m....

----------


## hajnel

Ale o czym piszesz? O różnicy pomiędzy najdłuższą, a najkrótszą pętlą? 
Ja mam pętle od siedemdziesięciu kilku do stu paru metrów z jednego rozdzielacza i różnicę w przepływie rzędu 0,5m/min. Można to wyregulować.

----------


## hektor80

> Ale o czym piszesz? O różnicy pomiędzy najdłuższą, a najkrótszą pętlą? 
> Ja mam pętle od siedemdziesięciu kilku do stu paru metrów z jednego rozdzielacza i różnicę w przepływie rzędu 0,5m/min. Można to wyregulować.


18m różnicy pomiędzy posiadanym rozstawem 20cm a potencjalnym 25cm. Czyli pętla zmalała by do ok 87m...

----------


## meczesiu

Mam rozdzoelacz 9 obwodow. W sumie ok 600 m pexa najdluzsza pentla ok 90 m. Chce jutro do rozdzielacza zamontowac rure zasilajaca. Moje pytanie czy rura pp 25 wystarczy czy musze zastosowac pp 32. Instalacje bedzie zasilala pompa z pieca gazowego

----------


## kamihi

lepsza bedzie 32

----------


## teres

W ogóle nie powinieneś używać PP do tego, użyj rury wielowarstwowej (pert'a / pex'a). Dałbym rurę fi 26.

----------


## meczesiu

> W ogóle nie powinieneś używać PP do tego, użyj rury wielowarstwowej (pert'a / pex'a). Dałbym rurę fi 26.


Dlaczego nie powinno stosowac sie do tego pp?

----------


## teres

Bo nie ma szczelności tlenowej (przepuszcza tlen do instalacji)  http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...72#post7156572

----------


## meczesiu

> Bo nie ma szczelności tlenowej (przepuszcza tlen do instalacji)  
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...72#post7156572


Dzieki za odpowiedz. Widzialem wiele instalacji gdzie do rozdzielacza bylo zasilanie z pp. Czy faktynie trzeba sie tak bac tej dyfuzji. Skad ten tlen pod posadzka? Czy na odcinku 2 m  pp faktycznie moze dojsc do zapowietrzenia obwodow i czy odpowietrzenia automatyczne sobie z zapowietrzeniem nie poradza?

----------


## PaRa

> Dzieki za odpowiedz. Widzialem wiele instalacji gdzie do rozdzielacza bylo zasilanie z pp. Czy faktynie trzeba sie tak bac tej dyfuzji. Skad ten tlen pod posadzka? Czy na odcinku 2 m  pp faktycznie moze dojsc do zapowietrzenia obwodow i czy odpowietrzenia automatyczne sobie z zapowietrzeniem nie poradza?


 Może PP będzie dobra a może nie, czy warto ryzykować dla 2 metrów rury ?

----------


## KAN-therm

Kolega PaRa ma zdecydowaną rację.

Brak 100% szczelności dyfuzyjnej PP dla instalacji jest znikomy, aczkolwiek niektórzy producenci różnych wyrobów warunkują tym utrzymanie gwarancji.

Nie mniej jednak na własny domek poleciłbym zdecydowanie systemy rurowe z połączeniami typu "Press" (rury PE-RT/Al/PE-RT) a najlepiej systemy z połączeniami typu "Push" (rury PE-Xc lub PE-RT z osłoną EVOH).

Połączenia "Push" w swojej konstrukcji nie posiadają jakichkolwiek dodatkowych uszczelnień typu o-ring, a uszczelnienie połączenia następuje na całej długości króćca kształtki. Montują się zdecydowanie szybciej, wygodniej a dla niewprawionych zdecydowanie bezpieczniej.

----------


## MWM

Słuchajcie,
Niedługo będę robił sam podłogówkę.
Mam do podjęcia trudną decyzję.

Zrobiłem kiedyś OZC u Asolta.
Potem dobór długości pętli i rozstawów robiła mi PURMO już na podstawie OZC bo miałem to zapewnione za darmo jako dodatek do projektu.
Na ile dobrze to zrobili już ciężko powiedzieć.
Zaplanowali mi obwody w każdym pokoju i rozstawy rurek.
Rozstawy od 10cm w łazienkach przez 15-20 cm w pozostałych pomieszczeniach.

Jeszcze ze 3 miesiące temu byłem przekonany, że jak się zabiorę za podłogówkę to będę rozprowadzał rury właśnie z takimi rozstawami jak zaprojektowane.
Rozmawiam ostatnio z wykonawcą od PC i oni zdecydowanie sugerują jednak rozstawić rurki co 10cm.
PC ma przez to pracować bardziej wydajnie, na mniejszych temperaturach itd....

Dom mam dość dobrze ocieplony, dom. 
Dla generalnej orientacji:
Zapotrzebowanie na ciepło - ogrzewanie   QH,nd: 6117 kWh/rok
Wskaźnik zapotrzebowania - ogrzewanie   EAH:	36,8	kWh/(m2·rok)
*
Możecie to skomentować proszę?*
parę lat temu, widać to nawet po tym wątku wszyscy odchodzili od rozstawów 10cm licząc to bardziej dokładnie.
Teraz widzę, że coraz częściej znowu ludzie wracają do standardowych 10cm właśnie z powodu sprawniejszej pracy takiego układu z PC PW.

----------


## fotohobby

Obawiam się, że zrobienie rozstawu co 10cm w np sypialni, nie zmieni minimalnej temperatury zasilania, ktora bedzie potrzebna aby w mrozy ogrzać łazienkęv(w której już jest co 10cm)
Pętle w sypialni trzeba bedzie przydlawić, zeby jej nie przegrzać, więc.... dodatkowy materiał zostanie tylko zmarnowany.

----------


## MWM

> Obawiam się, że zrobienie rozstawu co 10cm w np sypialni, nie zmieni minimalnej temperatury zasilania, ktora bedzie potrzebna aby w mrozy ogrzać łazienkęv(w której już jest co 10cm)
> Pętle w sypialni trzeba bedzie przydlawić, zeby jej nie przegrzać, więc.... dodatkowy materiał zostanie tylko zmarnowany.


Purmo zaprojektowało mi właśnie różne rozstawy uwzględniając dodatkowo materiał wykończeniowy podłóg.
W Sypialni np. przy planowanej wykładzinie zaprojektowali 15 cm.
W łazienkach oczywiście 10cm + grzejniki bo jest niedobór.
W salonie przy płytkach dali 20cm.

----------


## MWM

> Obawiam się, że zrobienie rozstawu co 10cm w np sypialni, nie zmieni minimalnej temperatury zasilania, ktora bedzie potrzebna aby w mrozy ogrzać łazienkęv(w której już jest co 10cm)
> Pętle w sypialni trzeba bedzie przydlawić, zeby jej nie przegrzać, więc.... dodatkowy materiał zostanie tylko zmarnowany.


Takie głupie pytanie.
Pod pojęciem rozstawu mówimy o odległości rurka do rurki.(jedna grzejna dróga powrót.)
Czyli tak naprawdę w takim wypadku rury grzejne , a właściwie o trochę podwyższonej temperaturze (zasilanie)są co 20cm...
Dobrze to rozumiem?

----------


## fotohobby

Każdy metr rury grzeje, z tym, ze im bliżej końca pętli, tym słabiej.
Tą moc się uśrednia.

----------


## asolt

> Obawiam się, że zrobienie rozstawu co 10cm w np sypialni, nie zmieni minimalnej temperatury zasilania, ktora bedzie potrzebna aby w mrozy ogrzać łazienkęv(w której już jest co 10cm)
> Pętle w sypialni trzeba bedzie przydlawić, zeby jej nie przegrzać, więc.... dodatkowy materiał zostanie tylko zmarnowany.


Twoje obawy są calkowicie uzasadnione, przyjecie rozstawu 10 cm w pomieszczeniach gdzie wg obliczen ma byc 15,20,25, czy 30 cm nie zmieni dokladnie nic poza zmniejszeniem zasobnosci portfela. Jezeli ktos chce wiecej wydac niz jest to ekonomicznie uzasadnione, to jest to jego wolny wybór. Jezeli chce słuchac instalatorów pomp którzy jakoby znają sie na projektowaniu podłogówki to niech słucha, to tez jego wolny wybór. Działac przy rozstawie 10 cm będzie działało, a ze drozej inwestycyjnie to inna rzecz.

----------


## karolek75

> Obawiam się, że zrobienie rozstawu co 10cm w np sypialni, nie zmieni minimalnej temperatury zasilania, ktora bedzie potrzebna aby w mrozy ogrzać łazienkęv(w której już jest co 10cm)
> Pętle w sypialni trzeba bedzie przydlawić, zeby jej nie przegrzać, więc.... dodatkowy materiał zostanie tylko zmarnowany.


Ja mam wszedzie co 10 cm i jestem zadowolony. Bardzo. I trzymam temp w lazience taka jak calym domu, bo dodatkowo zainstalowalem ogrzewanie nadmuchowe - " farelke" . I to daje mega komfort, bo natychmiast mam cieplo wtedy kiedy chce. I to cieplo jak lubie czyli nie marne +2 stC tylko +5. Takze poza okresem grzewczym.
Jedna z niewielu rzeczy w ktorej skorzystalem z pisaniny TB.

----------


## MWM

> Twoje obawy są calkowicie uzasadnione, przyjecie rozstawu 10 cm w pomieszczeniach gdzie wg obliczen ma byc 15,20,25, czy 30 cm nie zmieni dokladnie nic poza zmniejszeniem zasobnosci portfela. Jezeli ktos chce wiecej wydac niz jest to ekonomicznie uzasadnione, to jest to jego wolny wybór. Jezeli chce słuchac instalatorów pomp którzy jakoby znają sie na projektowaniu podłogówki to niech słucha, to tez jego wolny wybór. Działac przy rozstawie 10 cm będzie działało, a ze drozej inwestycyjnie to inna rzecz.


Czyli jednak raczej się skłaniać do wartości rozstawów obliczonych przez PURMO na podstawie OZC.
Chciałem sobie to jeszcze przeliczyć na kalkulatorach Khan term ale po wypełnieniu wszystkich danych wyskakuje mi na końcu jakiś dziwny błąd jak już ma przejść do prezentacji konkretnych wyników.

----------


## asolt

> Czyli jednak raczej się skłaniać do wartości rozstawów obliczonych przez PURMO na podstawie OZC.


Jezeli Purmo to zrobi dokładnie to tak.

----------


## PaRa

> Jezeli Purmo to zrobi dokładnie to tak.


A jak w projekcie jest coś takiego :

0,5 Sypialnia_b 8,07 m² b   0.10 / 0.15

To jaki rozstaw wybrać ? Co 10 czy co 15 cm ?

----------


## Okta

No i mam pierwszy błąd w wylewkach  :sad: 
Po zdjeciu foli po kilku dniach zaczęły sie uwidaczniać dylatacje. panowie robili je tak, że po położeniu (wylaniu) betonu nacinali rajbetka beton lekko go rozsuwając a potem przygładzali wierzch. Wytworzyły sie w tych miejscach wyraźne szczeliny ok 2-3 mm od góry. Niestety jedna dylatacja jest nadmiarowa - niepotrzebna, w miejscy gdzie nie miałem zabezpieczonych rurek peszlem  :sad: . 
Teraz pytanie:
Czy jest jakis środek (zywica czy cos w podobie) o silnie dyfuzyjnych właściwościach co mogło by po wlaniu w szczelinę (ok 1mb w korytarzu) "wsączyć" się w porowaty beton na grubość 1-2cm oraz dodatkowo wypełnić szczeline, a na koniec związać na tyle silnie aby przy zmianach temperatury pracowały te prawidłowe dylatacje poza tą jedną "nadmiarową"?

pozdro

----------


## asolt

> A jak w projekcie jest coś takiego :
> 
> 0,5 Sypialnia_b 8,07 m² b   0.10 / 0.15
> 
> To jaki rozstaw wybrać ? Co 10 czy co 15 cm ?


Moze jakis rysunek, zdjecie, nie wiem co autor miał na mysli

----------


## fotohobby

Być może strefy brzegowe są zaprojektowane

----------


## MWM

> Jezeli Purmo to zrobi dokładnie to tak.


Hehe, normalnemu zwykłemu zjadaczowi chleba jak to ocenić?
Robiła to firma:
Rettig Heating Sp z.o.o
ul. Ciszewskiego 15 w Warszawie
Może ktoś zna?

To chyba oficjalny przedstawiciel PURMO bo stronę www przywołują www.PURMO.pl
jedyne co mnie niepokoi to, że temp wody zasilającej dali zbyt dużą - 40C.
NIe wiem jak to się będzie zachowywało przy temp np 37C.

----------


## asolt

> Hehe, normalnemu zwykłemu zjadaczowi chleba jak to ocenić?
> Robiła to firma:
> Rettig Heating Sp z.o.o
> ul. Ciszewskiego 15 w Warszawie
> Może ktoś zna?
> 
> To chyba oficjalny przedstawiciel PURMO bo stronę www przywołują www.PURMO.pl
> jedyne co mnie niepokoi to, że temp wody zasilającej dali zbyt dużą - 40C.
> NIe wiem jak to się będzie zachowywało przy temp np 37C.


Oczywiscie ze zwykły zjadacz chleba nie jest w stanie tego ocenic, ale zalecana jest co najmniej ostroznosc oraz ograniczone zaufanie do do projektów wykonywanych przez dystrybutorów materiałów do podłogówek. Znam wiele przykładów gdy takie prjekty były wykonywane na tzw. sztukę bo skoro sie reklamuje ze projekt w cenie materiału to trzeba sie jakos wywiązac z oferty.
Dlaczego Tz=40 oC ? odpowiedzi moze udzielic jedynie projektant.

----------


## PaRa

> Moze jakis rysunek, zdjecie, nie wiem co autor miał na mysli

----------


## fotohobby

Tak, jak sądziłem - strefy brzegowe ze zmniejszonym rozstawem.
Te zakreskowane obszary na planie.

----------


## asolt

> 


Tak przypuszczałem, wklepano dane, program wyliczył i wyrysował. Projektant czy tez obsługujący program nie zastanawiali sie nad wynikami. kto dzisiaj daje strefy brzegowe? to relikt danych czasów gdy ocieplenia i parametry okien były słabe. Te kilkanascie lub kilkadziesiat W nic nie zmieni, a zastosowanie róznych rozstawów utrudnia układanie pętli, jak dla mnie to projekt na sztukę.

----------


## PaRa

> Tak, jak sądziłem - strefy brzegowe ze zmniejszonym rozstawem.
> Te zakreskowane obszary na planie.


Dziękuję za podpowiedz

----------


## Liwko

> ... jak dla mnie to projekt na sztukę.


Taki wystarczy, i nie trzeba tobie dodatkowo za niego płacić. Choć ze strefami brzegowymi przyznaję rację, nie ma co sobie nimi zaprzątać głowy.

----------


## asolt

> Taki wystarczy, i nie trzeba tobie dodatkowo za niego płacić. Choć ze strefami brzegowymi przyznaję rację, nie ma co sobie nimi zaprzątać głowy.


To po co taki projekt?, przecież mozna wszedzie dac co 10 cm i purmo przy okazji wiecej zarobi na materiale. A projekt nie jest wbrew pozorom darmowy, cena materiału go juz obejmuje, trzeba byc wyjątkowo naiwnym aby wierzyc ze cos jest darmowe, Purmo i jej przedstawiciele nie są organizacjami charytatywnymi.

----------


## Liwko

> To po co taki projekt?, przecież mozna wszedzie dac co 10 cm i purmo przy okazji wiecej zarobi na materiale. A projekt nie jest wbrew pozorom darmowy, cena materiału go juz obejmuje, trzeba byc wyjątkowo naiwnym aby wierzyc ze cos jest darmowe, Purmo i jej przedstawiciele nie są organizacjami charytatywnymi.


To bez tego projektu sprzedali by mu taniej?  :big grin:

----------


## asolt

> To bez tego projektu sprzedali by mu taniej?


Zadzwon i zapytaj, moze przedstawią kalkulację z której wynika charytatywne czyli darmowe wykonywanie projektów. Dla mnie dobroczynnosc firmy raczej przejawia sie w inny sposób.

----------


## KAN-therm

Firma KAN wykonuje projekty dla swoich klientów nieodpłatnie - oczywiście można powiedzieć że projekt jest wkalkulowany w cenę materiału.
Nie mniej jednak zależny nam także na bezproblemowej i poprawnej pracy całego systemu grzewczego - tak aby klient był w 100% zadowolony z wyboru marki oraz konkretnego produktu.

----------


## asolt

> Firma KAN wykonuje projekty dla swoich klientów nieodpłatnie - oczywiście można powiedzieć że projekt jest wkalkulowany w cenę materiału.
> Nie mniej jednak zależny nam także na bezproblemowej i poprawnej pracy całego systemu grzewczego - tak aby klient był w 100% zadowolony z wyboru marki oraz konkretnego produktu.


Jak mniemam wykonujecie równiez bezpłatne ozc które jest podstawą projektu ogrzewania nie tylko podłogowego. 100% zadowolenie klienta zobowiązuje.

----------


## Arturo72

> Jak mniemam wykonujecie równiez bezpłatne ozc które jest podstawą projektu ogrzewania nie tylko podłogowego. 100% zadowolenie klienta zobowiązuje.


asolt,jak pisałeś bez przegięć nie odpowiadałem ale teraz muszę bo przegiąłeś.
OZC zrobi najbliższy miejscu zamieszkania każdy audytor energetyczny czyli taki jak ty za ok.200zł czyli za mniej niż Ty to robisz a jak ktoś kumaty to OZC zrobi albo za gratis albo za ok.50zł.
KAN-therm,sądząc po stronce zrobi gratis to za co Ty bierzesz kase....

----------


## PaRa

Projekt wykonałem, bo chciałem zweryfikować informacje od instalatora, który wykona mi instalacje PC wraz z podłogówką. Produkty KAN i tak chciałem kupić, bo wiem że produkują je w regionie skąd pochodzę. U asolt  koszt projektu to 450 zł, wolę wydać te pieniądze na materiał. Reakcja asolt mnie nie dziwi, bo każdy chce zarobić i będzie bronił swojego portfela.

----------


## asolt

> asolt,jak pisałeś bez przegięć nie odpowiadałem ale teraz muszę bo przegiąłeś.
> OZC zrobi najbliższy miejscu zamieszkania każdy audytor energetyczny czyli taki jak ty za ok.200zł czyli za mniej niż Ty to robisz a jak ktoś kumaty to OZC zrobi albo za gratis albo za ok.50zł.
> KAN-therm,sądząc po stronce zrobi gratis to za co Ty bierzesz kase....


Zaczynasz podsyłac mi klientów którzy chca zrobic ozc za 200 zł, teraz jak widze chcesz aby koszt ozc był za 50 zł lub za darmo. Jak to to taki biznes zacznij ty wykonywac te obliczenia, nie podsyłaj do mnie klientów. Zaproponowałem zresztą zainteresowanemu aby sie do Ciebie zwrócił po ozc za 200 zł lub mniej po utargowaniu. Nie chciał miec tanszych ozc  od Ciebie. Nie pytałem dlaczego, moze ty odpowiesz. Wystepujesz w roli regulatora cen na takie usługi, czyzby komuna sie marzyła, w której były urzedowe ceny?.
A tak przy okazji gdzie są audytorzy którzy wykonują ozc gratis?, dlaczego ich tu nie reklamujesz. Działalnosc charytatywna jest zawsze godna pochwały i nie ma powodu aby jej nie naglasniac. Dzieki twojej reklamie ci audytorzy spełnią swoją szlachetną misje i czas będą mieli wypełniony 24h na dobę.

----------


## Liwko

> Firma KAN wykonuje projekty dla swoich klientów nieodpłatnie - oczywiście można powiedzieć że projekt jest wkalkulowany w cenę materiału.
> Nie mniej jednak zależny nam także na bezproblemowej i poprawnej pracy całego systemu grzewczego - tak aby klient był w 100% zadowolony z wyboru marki oraz konkretnego produktu.


Brawo wy.

----------


## KAN-therm

> Jak mniemam wykonujecie równiez bezpłatne ozc które jest podstawą projektu ogrzewania nie tylko podłogowego. 100% zadowolenie klienta zobowiązuje.


Wykonanie obliczeń OZC, jak sam Pan wie, jest podstawą do poprawnie wykonanego projektu instalacji grzewczej.
Tak wykonujemy także obliczenia OZC.

Bywają sytuację gdzie klienci dysponują już wykonanymi obliczeniami OZC, ale bywają także sytuacje w których te obliczenia czasami wymagają weryfikacji a nawet poprawy.

----------


## jarekpolak

Witam. Proszę o pomoc, gdyż sam chcę zrobić ogrzewanie podłogowe. Kocioł na drewno, bufor z wężownicą CWU i teraz zaczynają się problemy. Na parterze 5 obwodów a na poddaszu 8. Myślałem, żeby dać te oryginalne listwy z pompką oraz zaworem trójdrożnym, jednak pewien hydraulik zasugerował, żeby zrezygnować z mieszaczy przy pompkach a założyć jeden zawór trójdrożny na wyjściu z bufora. Jakie rozwiązanie wybrać? Jestem na etapie zamawiania części. Warto kupować rotametry i głowice termostatyczne czy na zwykłych zaworach Z-O też da się wyregulować?

----------


## KAN-therm

Wszystko zależy jak wygląda instalacja jako całość.

W instalacji gdzie znakomitą większość będzie stanowić OP warto zastanowić się nad zastosowaniem centralnego układu zmieszania, z zaworem trójdrogowym i pompą tuż za buforem - tak jak sugeruje Ci ten pewien hydraulik.

Dla zasilania pętli OP stosować tylko i wyłącznie rozdzielacze do OP, z zaworami regulacyjnymi lub przepływomierzami. 
Rozdzielacze z zaworami zamknij-otwórz nie mają możliwości wykonania regulacji przepływu (regulacji hydraulicznej) i nie zapewnią poprawnej pracy całego układu OP. 

Jeśli nie planujesz dodatkowego sterowania temperaturą w pomieszczeniach (automatyka pokojowa) wystarczą rozdzielacze tylko z samymi przepływomierzami na jednej z belek rozdzielacza - przykład rozdzielacz serii 55A Systemu KAN-therm (przepływomierze tylko na belce powrotnej, belka górna jest "goła"). 

http://pl.kan-therm.com/kan/upload/cennik-op.pdf

----------


## sony87

możecie mi powiedzieć jak powinna wyglądać moja instalacja, aby wszystko działało porządnie i oszczędnie?
chcę mieć kocioł jednofunkcyjny  kondensacyjny, do ogrzania około 200m2 podłóg (blisko 80m2 parter i ok 120m2 poddasze), 100%  podłogówka ale w łazienkach drabinki dodatkowo.
Jeden z hydraulików, kiedy zaprosiłem go na wizję lokalna stwierdził że powinno się zainstalować termostat w każdym z zamkniętych pokoi, tak aby móc ustawić i kontrolować temperaturę poszczególnych pomieszczeń, ale forum twierdzi co innego. ja chciałem jak najprostszą instalację ze sterownikiem pogodowym plus ewentualnie jakiś termostat wewnątrz budynku, ale on twierdzi że tak się nie da sterować bo w jednym pomieszczeniu może być gorąco a w innym zimno.
jak powiedziałem to co wyczytałem że ustawiłbym przepływy na rotametrach rozdzielaczy aby ustawić temp w pomieszczeniach to zaczął się ze mnie śmiać  :smile:  że niby tak się nie robi. Mówi że na kotle można minimalnie uzyskać 35stC  a w podłogę ma iść woda o temp ok 28 st, czyli musi być koniecznie mieszacz. Twierdzi że powinien być mieszacz z dodatkową pompą albo dwie pompy i termostat w kazdym pomieszczeniu. 
Sam już nie wiem jak prawidłowo powinna wyglądać taka instalacja, może ktoś mnie oświeci i napisze czego mam wymagać od wykonawcy instalacji CO?
oczekiwałbym stałej temp ok 21,5 st w łazienkach np 22-23st, ewentualnie dwa pokoje które nie będą stale zamieszkałe mogłyby rzeczywiście posiadać taki termostat aby utrzymywać tam np niższa temp kiedy nie będa wykorzystywane

----------


## fotohobby

To go oświeć, ze są kotły, które podają temperaturę CO od 25C 
Niech się trochę doszkoli.
Oswieć go, że układ pogodówka+regulacja na rotametrach pozwala na uzyskanie wymaganej temperatury w wybranym pomieszczeniu.
Sprawdzone w praktyce.

Fakt, źe mniej przytuli za materiał i robociznę, ale musi to przełknąć.

----------


## jarekpolak

W domu będzie jedynie ogrzewanie podłogowe. Chciałbym zainstalować jakiś czujnik pogodowy, aby przy wzroście lub spadku temperatury na zewnątrz ogrzewanie zadziałało szybciej niż ja się zorientuję. Może jest jakieś ustrojstwo,które może wyłączyć pompkę kiedy zajdzie taka potrzeba? Znalazłem jakiś system dosyć drogi ale on steruje zaworami trójdrożnymi a skoro powinienem założyć jeden przy buforze to w jaki sposób to by miało działać? Może istnieje jakiś łatwiejszy sposób na automatyczne sterowanie całego domu jednocześnie zależnie od pogody? Poszczególne pokoje mam nadzieję, że wyreguluję manualnie na początku i tak już zostanie.

----------


## MWM

> Wykonanie obliczeń OZC, jak sam Pan wie, jest podstawą do poprawnie wykonanego projektu instalacji grzewczej.
> Tak wykonujemy także obliczenia OZC.
> 
> Bywają sytuację gdzie klienci dysponują już wykonanymi obliczeniami OZC, ale bywają także sytuacje w których te obliczenia czasami wymagają weryfikacji a nawet poprawy.


Mam wykonane obliczenia. Jak zrobić projekt podłogówki przez Kan-therm? Kalkulatory na stronie wyrzucają mi błędy.

----------


## jarekpolak

A może zawór termostatyczny sterowany przez tygodniowy programator przed rozdzielaczem? Tylko czy on nie ograniczy znacznie przepływu kiedy będzie potrzeba  mocnego dogrzania? i jakie rozdzielacze wtedy wybrać? albo jakiś sterownik pompki z czujnikiem temperatury u programatorem w salonie? Jakieś sugestie? Może ktoś polecić jakiś rozdzielacz i co do tego podłączyć, żeby to razem śmigało? Już zgłupiałem z nadmiaru dostępnych części...

----------


## KAN-therm

Możesz zastosować rozdzielacze z zaworami termostatycznymi (pod siłowniki automatyki pokojowej) oraz przepływomierzami - w naszej ofercie są to rozdzielacze serii 75A.
Do tego można dołożyć przynajmniej jeden termostat naścienny, pokojowy (może być ze sterowaniem tygodniowym), umiejscowiony w najbardziej "zimnym" pomieszczeniu + listwa sterująca z modułem pompowy do którego podepniesz pompę obiegową instalacji OP. W przypadku gdy temperatura w pomieszczeniu osiągnie wartość nastawioną na termostacie, moduł pompowy wyłączy pompę obiegową.

Cały kompletny system znajdziesz w katalogu na naszej stronie internetowej.

----------


## Instaltechnic

> To po co taki projekt?, przecież mozna wszedzie dac co 10 cm i purmo przy okazji wiecej zarobi na materiale. A projekt nie jest wbrew pozorom darmowy, cena materiału go juz obejmuje, trzeba byc wyjątkowo naiwnym aby wierzyc ze cos jest darmowe, Purmo i jej przedstawiciele nie są organizacjami charytatywnymi.


Czemu akurat Purmo i jej przedstawiciele?

----------


## mireckim

Witam, czy którys z szanownych forumowiczów jest mi w stanie pomóc znależć błędy w mojej instalacji?
Mirek 600235317

----------


## mireckim



----------


## PliP

> Jak już zauważył hektor80 różnica w cenie pomiędzy rozdzielaczem mosiężnym (wraz z dodatkowym wyposażeniem tj. redukcją 1"x1/2" + zawór spustowo-odpowietrzajcy) a rozdzielaczem nierdzewnym kompletnym (z grupą spustowo-odpowietrzającą) to około 14 PLN w przypadku wersji 9-obwodowej na korzyść mosiądzu.


Porwało mnie do innych wiosennych prac i trochę zaniedbałem temat, który spadł na mnie jak grom z nieba!
Tak więc nadal aktualny temat do zrealizowania to: PODŁOGÓWKA 600mb rurki w 9 obwodach. Na każdym obwodzie rotometr i zawór odcinający. Do tego zawór 3D z siłownikiem. Zasilanie wodą o różnej temp. która pochodzi z bufora.
Do sterowania planuję wybrać Sterownik ST-431N

----------


## PliP

Mam 2 fajne oferty: na rozdzielacz Capricorn oraz Kan.
- Capricorn uzbrojony jako komplet z zaworami i przepływomierzami i złączkami eurokonus -tylko podłączyć grupę pompową i zawór 3D w cenie 600zł
- Kan - jako sam rozdzielacz z zaworami i przepływomierzami za 840zł + złączki eurokonus150zł + odpowietrzniki z kolanami 100zł + śrubunki 150zł = 1200zł

Oba zestawy widziałem jeden w hurtowni onninen, a drugi w innej mniejszej hurtowni.

Powiem szczerze - niczym się to nie różni. Capricorn nawet jakby solidniejszy i skręcony, a Kan trzeba montować.
Różnica spora jeden 600zł, a drugi 1200zł!!!!
Obaj sprzedawcy zapewniają, że ich najlepszy, i że to co było kilka lat temu to już historia!
Co wybrać- gdzie są różnice w tych rozdzielaczach?

----------


## fenix2

Mam dwa Capricorn i na razie bez problemów.

----------


## MWM

> Mam 2 fajne oferty: na rozdzielacz Capricorn oraz Kan.
> - Capricorn uzbrojony jako komplet z zaworami i przepływomierzami i złączkami eurokonus -tylko podłączyć grupę pompową i zawór 3D w cenie 600zł
> - Kan - jako sam rozdzielacz z zaworami i przepływomierzami za 840zł + złączki eurokonus150zł + odpowietrzniki z kolanami 100zł + śrubunki 150zł = 1200zł
> 
> Oba zestawy widziałem jeden w hurtowni onninen, a drugi w innej mniejszej hurtowni.
> 
> Powiem szczerze - niczym się to nie różni. Capricorn nawet jakby solidniejszy i skręcony, a Kan trzeba montować.
> Różnica spora jeden 600zł, a drugi 1200zł!!!!
> Obaj sprzedawcy zapewniają, że ich najlepszy, i że to co było kilka lat temu to już historia!
> Co wybrać- gdzie są różnice w tych rozdzielaczach?


Właśnie jestem w tym samym momencie.
Człowiek czytał o tym godzinami ale jakiś czas temu. Potem przytłacza cię bieżąca walka na budowie i nagle spada na ciebie fakt, że za 2 tygodnie będziesz robił podłogówkę. U mnie tak właśnie będzie.
Muszę na szybko decydować jakie rurki, rozdzielacze itd...
Rurka to chyba pójdę po najniższej linii oporu i kupię Wavin Tigris. NIe najgorsza, nie najlepsza w sam raz.
Jakie do tego polecacie rozdzielacze z rotametrami?

Założenia miałem takie aby układ wyregulować tylko na rotametrach, nie chcę żadnych czujników na podłogówce.
Ale chyba czegoś jeszcze nie rozumiem...
Jak wtedy układ PC reaguje na zmienne warunki atmosferyczne na zewnątrz?
Napiszcie parę zdań laikowi....
*
Nasza lokalna hurtownia Matex poleca rozdzielacze ich marki RED.
Czy ktoś z was tego używał?
POdobno frodukuje to FERRO*
Co myślicie na ten temat?

----------


## Slawko123

RED to Webermann/Ferro

----------


## domino34

Mam drobne pytanie dotyczące dobiegów podłogówki. 

Jeśli rozdzielacz mam w kotłowni i chce puścić pętle do kuchni, ale po drodze ta pętla kuchenna przechodzi przez gabinet i salon to czy owa pętla kuchenna powinna być w jakiejś otulinie albo peszlu ( w salonie są inne pętle)? Czy każdy dobieg pętli pomiędzy rozdzielaczem, a pomieszczeniem docelowym powinnen być w otulinie?

----------


## MWM

O taki na przykład.
Tylko nie wiem po co zawory termostatyczne na belce powrotnej.
Czy rotametry na górnej nie wystarczą?
http://www.red-blue.pl/system-ogrzew...-uzbrojone-166

Zawory dają dodatkową mozliwość podłączenia głowic termoelektrycznych i czujników pokojowych ale nie planowałem rozmieszczać czujników w pomieszczeniach.

----------


## MWM

> RED to Webermann/Ferro


Do tej pory z Ferro nie miałem jeszcze złych doświadczeń. Mam takie rozdzielacze na wodzie ciepłej i zimnej na razie wszystko ok.

----------


## Slawko123

Jak kupowałem Webermanna to dostałem rozdzielacze RED i w opisie było, że to produkt Ferro.
Jak będę na budowie to mogę sprawdzić dokładnie. Jak na razie nie narzekam choć jeszcze instalacji nie uruchomiłem.



> O taki na przykład.
> Tylko nie wiem po co zawory termostatyczne na belce powrotnej.
> Czy rotametry na górnej nie wystarczą?
> 
> 
> Zawory dają dodatkową mozliwość podłączenia głowic termoelektrycznych i  czujników pokojowych ale nie planowałem rozmieszczać czujników w  pomieszczeniach.


ja tez mam te zawory bez głowic. Zaleta ich jest, że możesz szybko wyłączyć dany obieg, nie ruszając rotametrów.
tez nie planuje zadnego sterowania ich

----------


## MWM

> Jak kupowałem Webermanna to dostałem rozdzielacze RED i w opisie było, że to produkt Ferro.
> Jak będę na budowie to mogę sprawdzić dokładnie. Jak na razie nie narzekam choć jeszcze instalacji nie uruchomiłem.
> ja tez mam te zawory bez głowic. Zaleta ich jest, że możesz szybko wyłączyć dany obieg, nie ruszając rotametrów.
> tez nie planuje zadnego sterowania ich


Slawko, jakie rurki do tego dobrałeś? W hurtowni mają RED by COMAP  ale zastanawiam się nad podmianą na Wavin Tigris

----------


## MWM

Jeszcze jedno pytanie do ogółu. Czy ktoś kupował rurki Wavina w Leroy Merlin?
Mają tam Tigrisa, w opakowaniu chyba takim samym jak w hurtowniach.
Ciekawe czy rurka w środku ta sama:
http://www.leroymerlin.pl/hydraulika...44.html#!oceny
Zwoje po 200 mb w takich tekturowych pudłach

----------


## Slawko123

co do rurek, to ja kupiłem Pipelife'a systemu Radopress. 
  kiedyś na tym forum była dyskusja nad doborem typu rurek, każdy zrobi jak uważa, ale ja nie dałbym innej rurki niż PEXb/AL/*PEXb* lub PEXc/AL/PEXc.
żadne PERT, PE PEHD itp. 
Zewnętrzna i wewnętrzna powłoka musi być z polietylenu sieciowanego. Takie jest moje zdanie i przy nim zostanę.

----------


## domino34

> Jeszcze jedno pytanie do ogółu. Czy ktoś kupował rurki Wavina w Leroy Merlin?
> Mają tam Tigrisa, w opakowaniu chyba takim samym jak w hurtowniach.
> Ciekawe czy rurka w środku ta sama:
> http://www.leroymerlin.pl/hydraulika...44.html#!oceny
> Zwoje po 200 mb w takich tekturowych pudłach


Daj sobie spokój z marketową rurą, ja kupiłem w lokalnej hurtowni za 2,72/mb. Ile to drożej?? - na 1000m - 0.14zł*1000m=140zł, a masz spokój. Ta rura ma na sobie mnóstwo napisów. Dziwne, że na rurze ze sklepu hydraulicznego jest napisana specyfikacja (ciśnienie, temperatura oraz numer normy), a na marketowej nie ma tego wprost - numeru normy.

----------


## MWM

> co do rurek, to ja kupiłem Pipelife'a systemu Radopress. 
>   kiedyś na tym forum była dyskusja nad doborem typu rurek, każdy zrobi jak uważa, ale ja nie dałbym innej rurki niż PEXb/AL/*PEXb* lub PEXc/AL/PEXc.
> żadne PERT, PE PEHD itp. 
> Zewnętrzna i wewnętrzna powłoka musi być z polietylenu sieciowanego. Takie jest moje zdanie i przy nim zostanę.


Wavin Tigris ma tylko wewnętrzną rurę z PE-Xc, zewnętrzna powłoka to zwykły polietylen PE.
Pojadę do innej hurtowni i zapytam się jeszcze raz o PE-Xc lub b.
Ale 3 największe hurtownie w naszym mieście zwiedziłem i jak mówiłem o PE sieciowanym to ludziska oczy robili a już jak pytałem o kategorię a,b lub c no to już kompletnie wymiękali. Jedna hurtownia miała coś chińskiego udającego PE-Xc, ale w chińszczyznę nie idę.

Jedynie onninen mi został, tam jeszcze nie byłem osobiscie.
Ale na telefonie też się lekko dziwili i powiedzieli, że muszą sprawdzić.
NIe jest więc tak łatwo z ogólną dostępnością takich rur.

A może zamówię taką rurę jaką mam w projekcie  :smile: :
http://allegro.pl/purmo-rura-pexpent...971510767.html
Ale to już tylko przez neta, bo u nas na zadupiu brak dystrybutora

----------


## PeZet

> Jeszcze jedno pytanie do ogółu. Czy ktoś kupował rurki Wavina w Leroy Merlin?
> Mają tam Tigrisa, w opakowaniu chyba takim samym jak w hurtowniach.
> Ciekawe czy rurka w środku ta sama:
> http://www.leroymerlin.pl/hydraulika...44.html#!oceny
> Zwoje po 200 mb w takich tekturowych pudłach


Tak, ja położyłem u siebie tę rurę. Jest to normalna rura wavina. Najlepsza moim osobistym zdaniem. Położyłem 500mb tej rury, cały parter i poddasze tylko z podłogówką. Za mną dwa sezony grzewcze, raz lekko podmarznięty rozdzielacz na poddaszu i rury są bez zastrzeżeń. Oszczędzone sto kilkadziesiąt złotych jest powodem do ogromnej satysfakcji, bo tu stówa, tam stówa i dziesięć tysiaków zostaje w kieszeni, bez strat na jakości .

dopisałem:
Moja instalacja jest bezciśnieniowa, to układ otwarty. Niemniej, rurki pracowały pod ciśnieniem 4bar przez około miesiąc, kiedy robiłem próbę ciśnieniową szczelności w 2013

----------


## PaRa

Czy długość pętli około 130 m dla średnicy 16x2 to strasznie duży błąd ? Podobno dla tej średnicy maksymalna długość pętli to 120 m, i zastanawiam się czy dodatkowe 10 m zrobi różnicę. Rozdzielacz 1" z przepływomierzami (seria 75A), pozostałe 4 pętle mają od 60 do 100 metrów.

----------


## KAN-therm

Jeśli masz jeszcze taką możliwość podziel tę pętle na dwie mniejsze po 65 m.
Rozdzielacz możesz powiększyć o jeden obwód poprzez dokupienie i dokręcenie kompletnej jednej sekcji.

----------


## PliP

> Mam 2 fajne oferty: na rozdzielacz Capricorn oraz Kan.
> - Capricorn uzbrojony jako komplet z zaworami i przepływomierzami i złączkami eurokonus -tylko podłączyć grupę pompową i zawór 3D w cenie 600zł
> - Kan - jako sam rozdzielacz z zaworami i przepływomierzami za 840zł + złączki eurokonus150zł + odpowietrzniki z kolanami 100zł + śrubunki 150zł = 1200zł
> 
> Oba zestawy widziałem jeden w hurtowni onninen, a drugi w innej mniejszej hurtowni.
> 
> Powiem szczerze - niczym się to nie różni. Capricorn nawet jakby solidniejszy i skręcony, a Kan trzeba montować.
> Różnica spora jeden 600zł, a drugi 1200zł!!!!
> Obaj sprzedawcy zapewniają, że ich najlepszy, i że to co było kilka lat temu to już historia!
> Co wybrać- gdzie są różnice w tych rozdzielaczach?


No to jak z tymi różnicami Capricorn i Kan?

----------


## teres

> Założenia miałem takie aby układ wyregulować tylko na rotametrach, nie chcę żadnych czujników na podłogówce.
> Ale chyba czegoś jeszcze nie rozumiem...
> Jak wtedy układ PC reaguje na zmienne warunki atmosferyczne na zewnątrz?


Układ PC cały czas dostosowuje temperaturę zasilania CO do temperatury zewnętrznej.




> Mam drobne pytanie dotyczące dobiegów podłogówki. 
> Jeśli rozdzielacz mam w kotłowni i chce puścić pętle do kuchni, ale po drodze ta pętla kuchenna przechodzi przez gabinet i salon to czy owa pętla kuchenna powinna być w jakiejś otulinie albo peszlu ( w salonie są inne pętle)? Czy każdy dobieg pętli pomiędzy rozdzielaczem, a pomieszczeniem docelowym powinnen być w otulinie?


Jeśli wyjdzie Ci sporo rur w bliskim sąsiedztwie, to daj w otulinie. Jeśli będziesz szedł np. przez korytarz z rozstawem 20cm, to możesz pominąć.




> O taki na przykład.
> Tylko nie wiem po co zawory termostatyczne na belce powrotnej.
> Czy rotametry na górnej nie wystarczą?
> http://www.red-blue.pl/system-ogrzew...-uzbrojone-166
> Zawory dają dodatkową mozliwość podłączenia głowic termoelektrycznych i czujników pokojowych ale nie planowałem rozmieszczać czujników w pomieszczeniach.


Chociażby po to, żeby łatwiej było odpowietrzać pętle podłogówki pompą. 




> No to jak z tymi różnicami Capricorn i Kan?


Ja jestem zrażony do Capricorn, wykonanie rotametrów jest jak dla mnie tragiczne. KAN to z kolei bardzo wysoka półka. Może znajdziesz jakieś pośrednie rozwiązanie?

----------


## BartekGD

Ma ktoś doświadczenie z Kan-owskimi rurami PERT/AL/PERT 16x2 ? Jest sens do nich dopłacać w porównaniu np. z Wawin Tigris? 

Druga sprawa że często polecane do podłogówki są Blue Floor z Kan-a ale jakoś sam PERT z powłoką antydyfuzyjną (6bar i max 60*) przy różnicy cenowej 50gr/mb budzi obawy. W normalnej pracy oczywiście to nie przeszkodzi, ale jak będzie w przypadku jakiejś awarii ? Czy nawet podczas samego montażu ? Brak wkładki z aluminium = większe ryzyko uszkodzeń podczas chodzenia po rurach?

----------


## PliP

> ... KAN to z kolei bardzo wysoka półka. Może znajdziesz jakieś pośrednie rozwiązanie?


Nie chce pośrednich rozwiązań ma być konkretnie- ale tez chcę widzieć gdzie jest faktyczna różnica pomiędzy konkretnymi rozwiązaniami. U sprzedawców panuje standardowa zasada, że chwalą to co maja na stanie.

----------


## PaRa

> Jeśli masz jeszcze taką możliwość podziel tę pętle na dwie mniejsze po 65 m.
> Rozdzielacz możesz powiększyć o jeden obwód poprzez dokupienie i dokręcenie kompletnej jednej sekcji.


 Poprosiłem aby wykonawca wykonał tą pętlę zgodnie z projektem, po poprawkach pętla miała niecałe 100 metrów.

----------


## KAN-therm

> Nie chce pośrednich rozwiązań ma być konkretnie- ale tez chcę widzieć gdzie jest faktyczna różnica pomiędzy konkretnymi rozwiązaniami. U sprzedawców panuje standardowa zasada, że chwalą to co maja na stanie.


W rozdzielaczach KAN wykorzystujemy elementy najwyższej jakości, renomowanych producentów.
Rotametry pochodzą od renomowanej austryjacko-amerykańskiej firmy Taconova i mają możliwość pracy także w kontakcie z mieszaninami glikolowymi - o ile dobrze pamiętam rotametry Capricorn-u (dostawca mi nieznany) nie posiadają takiej możliwości i są bardziej wrażliwe na kontakt z glikolem.

Różne są także gatunki materiałów stosowanych do wykonania belek rozdzielacza oraz poszczególnych podzespołów.

Proponuje sprawdzić rozdzielacze KAN z przepływomierzami i grupą spustowo-odpowietrzającą wykonane z nierdzewki (seria N75A lub N75E) - dobry stosunek ceny do jakości, nawet w porównaniu do wersji mosiężnej.

----------


## KAN-therm

> Ma ktoś doświadczenie z Kan-owskimi rurami PERT/AL/PERT 16x2 ? Jest sens do nich dopłacać w porównaniu np. z Wawin Tigris? 
> 
> Druga sprawa że często polecane do podłogówki są Blue Floor z Kan-a ale jakoś sam PERT z powłoką antydyfuzyjną (6bar i max 60*) przy różnicy cenowej 50gr/mb budzi obawy. W normalnej pracy oczywiście to nie przeszkodzi, ale jak będzie w przypadku jakiejś awarii ? Czy nawet podczas samego montażu ? Brak wkładki z aluminium = większe ryzyko uszkodzeń podczas chodzenia po rurach?


Rury KAN-therm PE-RT/Al/PE-RT to rury uniwersalne, o odporności ciśnieniowej do 10 bar - w przypadku instalacji OP nigdy nie będą pracowały w takich warunkach.
Osobiście do instalacji OP polecam właśnie rury Blue Floor (Tmax=70st. C, Prob=6 bar) - jednorodna konstrukcja właśnie chroni przed nietypowymi sytuacjami jak zdeptanie rury. Chodzi o to że rury te posiadają tzw. pamięć kształtu - po przypadkowym zagnieceniu (musi zadziałać naprawdę duża siła) rura samoczynnie powraca do swojego okrągłego przekroju.
W przypadku rur z aluminium, po przypadkowym zagnieceniu rury, zwężenie pozostaje już na stałe - konieczna jest wymiana zgniecionego odcinka. 

Parametry wytrzymałościowe rur Blue Floor w zupełności wystarczają (i to z zapasem) na kilkudziesięcioletnią eksploatację instalacji - w praktyce instalacja pracuje przy temp. 30-50st.C i ciśnieniu 1-2 bar.

----------


## PliP

> Proponuje sprawdzić rozdzielacze KAN z przepływomierzami i grupą spustowo-odpowietrzającą wykonane z nierdzewki (seria N75A lub N75E)


No to mamy małą ulotkę http://pl.kan-therm.com/kan/upload/K...PL-preview.pdf
To teraz tak: jedziemy z tematem i mój wybór padł na N75A - 9 obwodów i do tego już jest 600 metrów rurki
Jakie podłączenie do pompy wybrać aby podłączyć zawór 3D z siłownikiem, a ten z kolei do sterownika temperatury.
Nie chcę tam zaworu 3D termostatycznego!

----------


## Slawko123

> Nie chcę tam zaworu 3D termostatycznego!


dlaczego nie chcesz zaworu termostatycznego? Pytam, bo sam jestem na podobnym etapie

----------


## PliP

> dlaczego nie chcesz zaworu termostatycznego? Pytam, bo sam jestem na podobnym etapie


Wodę do grzania domu biorę z bufora 1000 litrów, którego ładuję grzałka 12kW lub piecem CO.
Sterowaniem temperaturą ma zająć się http://www.techsterowniki.pl/pl/produkty/st-431n/ poszukaj lepszy opis!
Jak będę miał zawór 3D termostatyczny to będzie ustawiona np temp zasilania 35*C i tak będzie niezależnie od temperatury na zewnątrz oraz wewnątrz.
Temperatura zasilania podłogi zmieni się jak osobiście przekręcę zaworem.
Jeżeli będzie zawór 3D z siłownikiem to ustawię zakres temperatury jaki ma iść w podłogówkę zależnie od temperatury wewnątrz i np na zewnątrz.
Dodatkowo można ustawić różne temp zasilania na dzień i na noc.

----------


## stam222

Z ta temp. na dzien i na noc to bym sie tak nie rozpedzal i zbyt optymistycznie na to nie patrzyl. Jestem jeszcze przed podlogowka ale z tego co wiem juz sie wielu silowalo z tym zagadnieniem i niezbyt to kolorowo wychodzi. Podlogowka to duza bezwladnosc i akumulacyjnosc wiec ciezko tak sobie sterowac dzien/noc. Moim zdaniem ustawic jedna temperature odpowiadajaca wszystkim domownikom i zapomniec . Oczywiscie pogodynka zewnetrzna musi byc.

----------


## PliP

> ....ustawic jedna temperature odpowiadajaca wszystkim domownikom i zapomniec . Oczywiscie pogodynka zewnetrzna musi byc.


Skoro ustawić jedną temperaturę, to po co pogodynka? Czym ona będzie sterować skoro zawór 3D będzie termostatyczny i będzie podawał jedna i tą sama temperaturę.

----------


## asolt

> Skoro ustawić jedną temperaturę, to po co pogodynka? Czym ona będzie sterować skoro zawór 3D będzie termostatyczny i będzie podawał jedna i tą sama temperaturę.


Zgadza sie, przy regulatorze tem wewnetrznej nie ma sensu łaczyc pogodówki z regulatorem, bufor to nie pompa ciepła, gdzie temp zasilania powinna byc jak najnizsza.

----------


## Brysia8

Ja trochę z innej beczki, ale nurtuje mnie pytanie: kto robi dylatację? Ekipa od podłogówki czy wylewek?
Chodzi o dylatację przy ścianach, drzwiach, przejściach

----------


## fenix2

> Ja trochę z innej beczki, ale nurtuje mnie pytanie: kto robi dylatację? Ekipa od podłogówki czy wylewek?
> Chodzi o dylatację przy ścianach, drzwiach, przejściach


Wylewek.

----------


## asolt

> Wylewek.


Przy scianach najczesciej ekipa od podłogówki

----------


## teres

> Wylewek.





> Przy scianach najczesciej ekipa od podłogówki


A ja odpowiem, że różnie  :big grin:  Często ci, którzy układają styropian.

----------


## redblack

Proszę o rozwiąnie moich wątpliwości:
- czy płyty styropianowe (górna warstwa) układać na wcisk przy ścianach, czy lepiej dać trochę luzu z uwagi na charakter podłogi pływającej?
- czy jeśli drzwi zewnętrzne, balkonowe/tarasowe posadowione są na poszerzeniach systemowych to można dojechać wylewką do nich (tj. do taśmy przyściennej) czy lepiej jednak oddylatować je od wylewki np. styrodurem szer. 3 cm?

----------


## hektor80

> Proszę o rozwiąnie moich wątpliwości:
> - czy płyty styropianowe (górna warstwa) układać na wcisk przy ścianach, czy lepiej dać trochę luzu z uwagi na charakter podłogi pływającej?
> - czy jeśli drzwi zewnętrzne, balkonowe/tarasowe posadowione są na poszerzeniach systemowych to można dojechać wylewką do nich (tj. do taśmy przyściennej) czy lepiej jednak oddylatować je od wylewki np. styrodurem szer. 3 cm?


Ja robiłem na wcisk, nie wiem po co luz.. przy drzwiach balkonowych i zewnętrznych dałem XPS 3cm...

----------


## Brysia8

> Wylewek.






> Przy scianach najczesciej ekipa od podłogówki


Dziękuję.
Doprecyzowałam temat z ekipami i ustaliliśmy że zrobią to panowie od wylewek.

----------


## MWM

> Zgadza sie, przy regulatorze tem wewnetrznej nie ma sensu łaczyc pogodówki z regulatorem, bufor to nie pompa ciepła, gdzie temp zasilania powinna byc jak najnizsza.


Jak się steruje układem w wypadku braku czujników wewnętrznych połaczunych do zaworów na rozdzielaczach?
Czy może czegoś nie rozumiem.
Może instaluje się jakiś jeden czujnik wewnętrzny np w salonie podłączony do PPW bezpośrednio?

----------


## MWM

Już doszedłem do tego, że sterować można za pomocą sterownika z czujnikiem pogodowym lub wewnętrznego z czujnikiem temperatury.

Moi instalatorzy polecają Eurostery albo Tyboxy.
Podobno pompy pcpw Panasa mają słabą automatykę i dobrze jest ją wspomóc jakimś sterownikiem zewnętrznym.
Czy ktoś używa w/w sterowników i ma coś do polecenia?

----------


## MWM

Nikt?

----------


## khaos

Witam, planuję w nowo budowanym domu (parterówka) 100% podłogówki + drabinka w łazience.  Nie wiem tylko jak rozwiązać kwestię garażu, co będzie lepsze puścić tam pętlę czy może kaloryfer podpięty do rozdzielacza OP?

----------


## Tomaszs131

Najlepiej zrobisz jak zamiast ogrzewania garażu pozostawisz go bez izolacji od gruntu i zadbasz o prawidłowy montaż bramy. U mnie na gruncie po za hudziakiem, kostka. W zimie przy -15 w środku 13 oC.
Oczywiście nie byłbym sobą i  profilaktycznie zainstalowałem grzejnik przy zmiękczarce. Do tej pory nie miałem jeszcze okazji by go przetestować.

----------


## fachman19

> Z Podlogowka to duza bezwladnosc i akumulacyjnosc wiec ciezko tak sobie sterowac dzien/noc. .


Dużą -- to znaczy?
Podłogówka gwałtownie przestaje oddawać ciepła gdy przestaniemy je dostarczać .
Problem w tym ,że mamy rozgrzane ściany i stropy .To nie podłogówka ma bezwładność tylko dom.
Domek z betonu/ceramiki  waży 300 Ton.
Zmiane temperatury o 1 stopień w takim budynku 840J/kg*K można policzyć 

300000x840=252000000 J
to 70 kWh
Tyle energii trzeba dostarczyć/wypuścić aby zmienić temperaturę o 1 *C

Inaczej mówiąc potrzeba 10 godzin aby obniżyć temperaturę w budynku o 1 *C gdy jego straty cieplne wynoszą 7kW .Pod warunkiem ,że na dworze jest np -20*C
W okolicach 0 *C potrzeba 20 godzin.
Dotyczy to każdego grzejnika bo w przypadku obniżania temperatury nie pracują

----------


## fachman19

> Już doszedłem do tego, że sterować można za pomocą sterownika z czujnikiem pogodowym lub wewnętrznego z czujnikiem temperatury.
> 
> Moi instalatorzy polecają Eurostery albo Tyboxy.
> Podobno pompy pcpw Panasa mają słabą automatykę i dobrze jest ją wspomóc jakimś sterownikiem zewnętrznym.
> Czy ktoś używa w/w sterowników i ma coś do polecenia?


Ma wystarczającą automatykę tylko trzeba ją poznać i ustawić . A termostat to ostateczność

----------


## MWM

> Ma wystarczającą automatykę tylko trzeba ją poznać i ustawić . A termostat to ostateczność


U mnie będzie TCap 1 fazowy 9kW.
Może jest gdzieś w takim razie poradnik jak go ogarnąć w miarę szybko w wypadku braku dodatkowego sterownika np pogodowego?

----------


## MWM

A właśnie....
Jeżeli mam w domu 3 fazy i odpowiednie zabezpieczenie (dom 25A, główne 32A) to czy warto dopłacić te parę k do TCap 3 fazowy?
\Jaki z tego będzie zysk?

----------


## Arturo72

> U mnie będzie TCap 1 fazowy 9kW.
> Może jest gdzieś w takim razie poradnik jak go ogarnąć w miarę szybko w wypadku braku dodatkowego sterownika np pogodowego?


T-CAP ma pogodówkę w środku,w module zewnętrznym.
Technicznie 1f nie różni się od 3f,ja bym brał 1f.
Temp.zasilania dobiera sama pompa,Ty ustawiasz jedynie krzywą grzewczą na pompie i regulujesz na rotametrach i tylko tyle.
W pierwszym sezonie miałem też sterownik pokojowy ale wyrzuciłem go i jadę od tego momentu na krzywej grzewczej jedynie.



> Moi instalatorzy polecają Eurostery albo Tyboxy.
> Podobno pompy pcpw Panasa mają słabą automatykę i dobrze jest ją wspomóc jakimś sterownikiem zewnętrznym.
> Czy ktoś używa w/w sterowników i ma coś do polecenia?


Miałem Tybox-a i lezy sobie zakurzony,jak coś to Ci sprzedam  :wink: 
Nie zauważyłem skutków tej "słabej" automatyki,śmiga wszystko od 3 lat bez zarzutów  :smile: 
A jak instalatorzy nie wiedzą,że panas ma pogodówkę w sobie to zmień takich instalatorów  :smile:

----------


## MWM

> T-CAP ma pogodówkę w środku,w module zewnętrznym.
> Technicznie 1f nie różni się od 3f,ja bym brał 1f.
> Temp.zasilania dobiera sama pompa,Ty ustawiasz jedynie krzywą grzewczą na pompie i regulujesz na rotametrach i tylko tyle.
> W pierwszym sezonie miałem też sterownik pokojowy ale wyrzuciłem go i jadę od tego momentu na krzywej grzewczej jedynie.
> 
> Miałem Tybox-a i lezy sobie zakurzony,jak coś to Ci sprzedam 
> Nie zauważyłem skutków tej "słabej" automatyki,śmiga wszystko od 3 lat bez zarzutów 
> A jak instalatorzy nie wiedzą,że panas ma pogodówkę w sobie to zmień takich instalatorów


Arturo.
WIELKIE! dzięki za odpowiedzi.
Pozdrowienia,
Marcin

----------


## khaos

> Najlepiej zrobisz jak zamiast ogrzewania garażu pozostawisz go bez izolacji od gruntu i zadbasz o prawidłowy montaż bramy. U mnie na gruncie po za hudziakiem, kostka. W zimie przy -15 w środku 13 oC.
> Oczywiście nie byłbym sobą i  profilaktycznie zainstalowałem grzejnik przy zmiękczarce. Do tej pory nie miałem jeszcze okazji by go przetestować.


Styropian już mam kupiony więc jednak będę izolował od gruntu, dlatego też nie wiem co będzie lepsze w garażu - podłogówka czy grzejnik?
Mam w garażu wodomierze i nie chciałbym zostawić go bez możliwości ogrzania.

----------


## Arturo72

> Styropian już mam kupiony więc jednak będę izolował od gruntu, dlatego też nie wiem co będzie lepsze w garażu - podłogówka czy grzejnik?
> Mam w garażu wodomierze i nie chciałbym zostawić go bez możliwości ogrzania.


Mam garaż w bryle,mam też tam wodomierz,nie ogrzewany garaż.
Od 3 lat temp.nie spadła tam pon.0,w najgorsze mrozy temp.utrzymuje się ok.+5.
Jak już żebyś spał spokojnie daj grzejnik.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Styropian już mam kupiony więc jednak będę izolował od gruntu, dlatego też nie wiem co będzie lepsze w garażu - podłogówka czy grzejnik?
> Mam w garażu wodomierze i nie chciałbym zostawić go bez możliwości ogrzania.


Garaż mam w bryle domu i podobnie jak ty miałem kupione styro  na grunt. Na szczęście w porę zrezygnowałem z tego i styro zamiast na chudziaku wylądowało na stropie garażu. :wink:  Dla świętego spokoju zamontowałem w nim kaloryfer, u mnie powodem była zmiękczarka.
Nie zalałem go wodą, chciałem się przekonać jakie temperatury będą panować zimą w największe mrozy. Nie zdażyło się by spadły poniżej 10oC.
W kaloryferze wciąż powietrze.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Jak wyrównać podłogę pod styro? 
Mam trochę nierówne stropy żelbetowe i nie  chciałbym ich dodatkowo obciążać grubszą wylewką. 
Ponadto cena za anhydryt to około 900 zł za każdy dodatkowy centymetr.

Na parterze będą 8cm + 10cm styro.  Piętro,  jak najmniej.  Może z 1cm. Mam bardzo niskie poddasze,  dlatego liczy się każdy centymetr.

----------


## strusp

Użyj sypkiego i leciutkiego  materiału, takiego jak perlit. Tylko delikatnie, bo jak będziesz machał, to go będziesz miał wszędzie!

----------


## [email protected]

Jak by był ktoś zainteresowany to mam do odsprzedania 11 worków perlitu, taker do podłogówki i około 3000szt klipsów do niego w rozsądnych pieniądzach.

----------


## hektor80

panowie, końcem czerwca miałem robione wylewki. Nie mam jeszcze ogrzewania a płytkarz rozpoczął układanie płytek. Nie zdążyłem wygrzać wylewki. Kocioł gazowy mam zamiar zamontować w połowie października. Co mam teraz robić. Czy ułożone i zafugowane płytki są przeciwwskazaniem do procesu wygrzewania?

----------


## asolt

> panowie, końcem czerwca miałem robione wylewki. Nie mam jeszcze ogrzewania a płytkarz rozpoczął układanie płytek. Nie zdążyłem wygrzać wylewki. Kocioł gazowy mam zamiar zamontować w połowie października. Co mam teraz robić. Czy ułożone i zafugowane płytki są przeciwwskazaniem do procesu wygrzewania?


Są, miałem taki przypadek, płytki ułozone na wylewce która schła naturalnie ok 6 m-cy, po rozpoczęciu ogrzewania wszystkie płytki odpadły po 2-3 dniach.

----------


## hektor80

> Są, miałem taki przypadek, płytki ułozone na wylewce która schła naturalnie ok 6 m-cy, po rozpoczęciu ogrzewania wszystkie płytki odpadły po 2-3 dniach.


czyli co robić? nie fugować? nie grzać ?

----------


## asolt

> czyli co robić? nie fugować? nie grzać ?


Na pewno nie fugowac i wstrzymac układanie płytek, a czy grzac??, warto sprawdzic poziom wilgotnosci wylewki i i o d tego uzaleznic wygrzewanie lub nie

----------


## hektor80

> Na pewno nie fugowac i wstrzymac układanie płytek, a czy grzac??, warto sprawdzic poziom wilgotnosci wylewki i i o d tego uzaleznic wygrzewanie lub nie


Układania nie wstrzymam..nie będą fugował. A czy można w ogóle pominąć proces wygrzewania?

----------


## Liwko

Ja nie wygrzewałem i nic nie odpadło. Może to kwestia kleju.

----------


## hektor80

> Ja nie wygrzewałem i nic nie odpadło. Może to kwestia kleju.


klej użyty do płytek to Mapei keraflex extra s1

----------


## Liwko

Niestety nie powiem ci jaki ja używałem.

----------


## hektor80

No to mam problem...

----------


## Instaltechnic

> Są, miałem taki przypadek, płytki ułozone na wylewce która schła naturalnie ok 6 m-cy, po rozpoczęciu ogrzewania wszystkie płytki odpadły po 2-3 dniach.


Podaj powody dlaczego płytki odpadły. Jak to sprawdziłeś? Czy wszystko inne było na pewno ok?

----------


## TINEK

ja miałem wylewki w marcu, we wrześniu poszły kafle, ostatniego października odpalona kotłownia, od niskiej temp zacząłem grzać, co dzień po trochu w górę, jakie temp nie pamiętam, hydraulik tak polecił, pięć lat i wszystko OK, 
prawie wszędzie podłogówka i kafle, nawet podobno takie trudne 20x100

----------


## wihajster

> prawie wszędzie podłogówka i kafle, nawet podobno takie trudne 20x100


Trudne to są takie 100x300  :wink:

----------


## Gorzal4

Witam. Panowie proszę o poradę odnośnie mojej instalacji grzewczej.
Pietro na samych grzejnikach z osobnym rozdzielaczem i pompą oraz parter, na którym posiadam rozdzielacz z pompą mieszającą na 5 sekcji. Chce na nim puscic 3 grzejniki oraz 2 obiegi podlogowki (6 m kw i 15 m kw). 
Oczywiście zaopatrzyłem się w zawory rtl montowane na powrotach podłogowek.
 I pytanie: czy błędem bylo zakupienie pompy mieszającej czy wszystko będzie ok?

----------


## Arturo72

> Witam. Panowie proszę o poradę odnośnie mojej instalacji grzewczej.
> Pietro na samych grzejnikach z osobnym rozdzielaczem i pompą oraz parter, na którym posiadam rozdzielacz z pompą mieszającą na 5 sekcji. Chce na nim puscic 3 grzejniki oraz 2 obiegi podlogowki (6 m kw i 15 m kw). 
> Oczywiście zaopatrzyłem się w zawory rtl montowane na powrotach podłogowek.
>  I pytanie: czy błędem bylo zakupienie pompy mieszającej czy wszystko będzie ok?


Błędem sa grzejniki ścienne a już kosmicznym błędem instalacja mieszana.

----------


## domino34

> Błędem sa grzejniki ścienne a już kosmicznym błędem instalacja mieszana.


Jak zwykle odpowiedź merytoryczna, pomocna i na temat. Czasami lepiej w ogóle się nie odzywać





> Witam. Panowie proszę o poradę odnośnie mojej instalacji grzewczej.
>     Pietro na samych grzejnikach z osobnym rozdzielaczem i pompą oraz parter, na którym posiadam rozdzielacz z pompą mieszającą na 5 sekcji. Chce na nim puscic 3 grzejniki oraz 2 obiegi podlogowki (6 m kw i 15 m kw).
>     Oczywiście zaopatrzyłem się w zawory rtl montowane na powrotach podłogowek.
>     I pytanie: czy błędem bylo zakupienie pompy mieszającej czy wszystko będzie ok?


Powiedz jaki piec i czym grzejesz  (paliwo stałe, gaz, coś innego)? Domyślam się, że piec na paliwo stałe na którym masz 60 stopni?

Mi hydraulik powiedział, że rtl to trochę lipa i nie zdaje to już egzaminu w nowych instalacjach, ale działa. A pompa musi być, w przypadku kiedy druga pompa działa tylko do rozdzielacza od pietra ( o ile dobrze rozumiem). Da się to zmontować tak, aby opędzić to jedną pompą, ale to zależy od schematu instalacji. Sprawa zależy od tego jak jest umieszczona ta pompa od rozdzielacza piętra ( bo wtedy to druga pompa może być potrzebna lub nie). Przydałby się jakiś schemat, albo więcej szczegółów.

Zobacz tu masz tylko przykład jak zrobic bez rtl podłogówkę z grzejnikami 
http://termomik.pl/35-rozdzielacz-dw...cy-pompa-alpha

----------


## Gorzal4

Instalacja jest dopiero na etapie montażu. Wszystko ma ogrzewać piec na ekogroszek.
Co do drugiej pompy to nurtuje mnie pytanie czy ma pędzić wodę na całym systemie czy zamontować ja gdzieś na pionie piętra? Czy przy rozdzielaczu na piętrze?
Przy rozdzielaczu na parterze mam zawór mieszający esbe vta370/vta570 działający w zakresie temperatur do 65 stopni. Dobrze rozumiem, że nie pozwoli on aby moje grzejniki na tym rozdzielaczu dostały wodę cieplejszą niż te 65 stopni?

----------


## hektor80

> panowie, końcem czerwca miałem robione wylewki. Nie mam jeszcze ogrzewania a płytkarz rozpoczął układanie płytek. Nie zdążyłem wygrzać wylewki. Kocioł gazowy mam zamiar zamontować w połowie października. Co mam teraz robić. Czy ułożone i zafugowane płytki są przeciwwskazaniem do procesu wygrzewania?


Panowie, opiszcie swoje doswiadczenia w tym temacie. Njabardziej interesują mnie wypowiedzi osób które nie wygrzewaly lub wygrzewaly po ułożeniu plytek i czy działo się złego..

----------


## Arturo72

> Wszystko ma ogrzewać piec na ekogroszek.


No to można było przewidzieć po wypowiedzi,po grzejnikach i po instalacji mieszanej  :big grin: 

Całość podlogowki to na pewno żyły wodne,konieczność kladzenia wszędzie kafli,szkodliwa dla zdrowia i tym podobne bzdury  :big grin:

----------


## Beskidziak

> Panowie, opiszcie swoje doswiadczenia w tym temacie. Njabardziej interesują mnie wypowiedzi osób które nie wygrzewaly lub wygrzewaly po ułożeniu plytek i czy działo się złego..


U mnie nie było pełnego wygrzewania jak w instrukcji, brakło na to czasu. Przed kładzeniem deski drewnianej zmierzyłem wilgotność i była w już w normie bez wygrzewania Za namową znajomego przeprowadziłem jednak taki krótki program trwający coś koło 12dni. Sugerował on iż ma to służyć wyrównaniu powstających w wylewce naprężeń. Rzeczywiście uniosły się narożniki i lekko z klawiszowały płyty na dylatacjach (max 2mm). Po wychłodzeniu wszystko wróciło do normy. Mieszkamy od roku nic się nie dzieje.

----------


## domino34

> Instalacja jest dopiero na etapie montażu. Wszystko ma ogrzewać piec na ekogroszek.
> Co do drugiej pompy to nurtuje mnie pytanie czy ma pędzić wodę na całym systemie czy zamontować ja gdzieś na pionie piętra? Czy przy rozdzielaczu na piętrze?
> Przy rozdzielaczu na parterze mam zawór mieszający esbe vta370/vta570 działający w zakresie temperatur do 65 stopni. Dobrze rozumiem, że nie pozwoli on aby moje grzejniki na tym rozdzielaczu dostały wodę cieplejszą niż te 65 stopni?


No więc wystarczy wejść na strone ESBE i w przykładowych schematach instalacji masz rozrysowane co i jak 

http://www.esbe.eu/pl/pl-pl/produkty.../vta370-vta570

Obie opcje, o których piszesz są akceptowalne. Choć pompy z punktu praktycznego lepiej w kotlowni, razem z zaworami itp, Może być tak, że osobna pompa na grzejniki i osobna na podłogowę. Może być też tak, że jedna pompa całość, a dodatkowo mieszanie z drugą pompą. Popatrz te schematy ideowe z linku. Genrealnie i tak dwie pompy Ci potrzeba.

No tak, na grzejniki nie pójdzie woda większa niż 65 stopni. Ale te zawory wytrzymują maks 90 stopni na wejściu (chyba??) stąd jak porządnie zagotujesz wodę to nie wiem co będzie. Zawór 45 -65 stopni w ogóle nie nadaje się do podłogówki, trzeba jeszcze jeden najlepiej 20-43 stopnie, a dopiero za nim pompę. 

Moim zdaniem najlepiej tak zawór 45-65 stopni i pompa na całość. A podłogówka na osobnym zaworze 20-43 i drugiej pompie. Pamiętaj o zabezpieczniu powrotu. No i co z wodą użytkową

Arturo trochę nie na temat Ci docina, ale ma trochę racji. Przemyślałeś ten ekogroszek i jesteś świadomy co robisz? Zdajesz sobie sprawę jakie są konsekwencje tego ogrzewania. Moim zdaniem już 100 razy lepiej pellet niż ekogroszek. Przynajmniej czysto i fajnie.

----------


## Okta

Poproszę o podpowiedź albo skorygowanie.

Mam podłogówkę 8 obwodów z czego 5 w miarę równych po ok 80mb i 3 ok 40 metrowe pex 16x2 ułożone meandrycznie.

Poszperałem po necie i znalazłem taką stronkę http://www.instsani.webd.pl/projco17.htm

Posługując się ta stronką spróbowałem policzyć sobie opory hydrauliczne i przepływ i wygląda to tak:

Obwody 80mb pokrywają ok 12m2 każdy. Zapotrzebowanie na każde 12m2 wychodzi średnio 400W w najgorszym przypadku ok 500W.

Zakładana przeze mnie różnica zasilania-powrót to 4*C co daje przepływ na poziomie 0,15m/s. Dla takich przepływów opór liniowy to 36Pa * 80mb ~=2,9kPa/obwód. Znalazłem informację, że powinno się przyjmować przepływy pomiędzy 0,1-0,6m/s więc wpasowałem się. Mniemam, że czym mniejszy przepływ tym woda dłużej płynie w obwodzie tym samym "mocniej" się wychładzając więc co najwyżej będę musiał zwiększyć nieznacznie temp zasilania.
Opory miejscowe przy takiej prędkości przepływowej będą pomijalne no ale niech będzie to 5% dodatkowo.
Sumarycznie daje to przepływ ok 715l/h i opór hydrauliczny ok 19.8kPa.

Jeśli do tej pory nie zrobiłem jakiegoś wielkiego babola w obliczeniach oznacza to pompę o podnoszeniu min. 2m i przepływie 700-800l/h czyli przykładowo: GRUNDFOSS ALPHA2 L 15-40 130 albo Wilo-Yonos PICO albo chińczyka za 100zł.

Podając za przykład grundfossa i zakładając, że się pomyliłem i powinienem mieć silniejszą pompę przykładowo ALPHA2 L 25-60 180 różnica w poborze energii dla punktu pracy 0,7m3 i podnoszenie 2m mam 17W dla mniejszej i 26W dla większej. Niby nic ale to 20 zł rocznie. Z jednej strony wolałbym zakupić mniejszą pompę z drugiej mam obawy czy dobrze sobie to policzyłem.

Czy ma ktoś tego typu pompy elektroniczne i mógłby się podzielić obserwacją w temacie obciążenia pompy i poboru energii?

Oczywiście istnieje jeszcze opcja zakupu taniej chińszczyzny, wyregulowania instalacji, pomierzenia co gdzie jak i dlaczego a potem wymiany na tę konkretną docelową.

pozdro

----------


## x5d

witajcie. podepnę się z pytankiem bo parę osób ma tu trzeźwe myślenie. mam wodne ogrzewanie podłogowe a na nim gres, zwykły, tani i brzydki bo pomieszczenie miało być gospodarcze. chciałbym tam zrobić jednak pokój i zastanawiam się czy gdybym położył jakąś ładniejszą tarakote na ten gres nie zaszkodził bym ogrzewaniu? gres kleiłem sam. klej na podłogę i na płytkę. nie chciał bym go skuwać, nie mam już tyle siły.

----------


## Liwko

> witajcie. podepnę się z pytankiem bo parę osób ma tu trzeźwe myślenie. mam wodne ogrzewanie podłogowe a na nim gres, zwykły, tani i brzydki bo pomieszczenie miało być gospodarcze. chciałbym tam zrobić jednak pokój i zastanawiam się czy gdybym położył jakąś ładniejszą tarakote na ten gres nie zaszkodził bym ogrzewaniu? gres kleiłem sam. klej na podłogę i na płytkę. nie chciał bym go skuwać, nie mam już tyle siły.


Śmiało możesz na to kłaść.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> witajcie. podepnę się z pytankiem bo parę osób ma tu trzeźwe myślenie. mam wodne ogrzewanie podłogowe a na nim gres, zwykły, tani i brzydki bo pomieszczenie miało być gospodarcze. chciałbym tam zrobić jednak pokój i zastanawiam się czy gdybym położył jakąś ładniejszą tarakote na ten gres nie zaszkodził bym ogrzewaniu? gres kleiłem sam. klej na podłogę i na płytkę. nie chciał bym go skuwać, nie mam już tyle siły.


Tak się składa, że fachowiec spaprał u mnie tarakottę i musiał ją skuwać w korytarzu. Przyznam, że poszło mu sprawnie i po paru godzinach było po wszystkim. Po skuciu udało się odzyskać 90% płytek. Więc może sprubój , przy małej powierzchni uda się sprawnie skuć, dzięki temu nie będzie róźnicy w wysokości podług. Przy okazji zaoszczędzisz parę groszy....

----------


## x5d

Pewnie i bym skuł jakoś, choć zrobiłem to chyba za dobrze, bo jedną pękniętą wykuwałem pół godziny. Tą drugą tarakotę chcę położyć sam, jak zresztą i pierwszą i ogrzewanie. Nie mam niestety umiejętności i obawiam się że o ile na równej powierzchni poszło mi zadowalająco, to na wertepach które zostaną po skuwaniu mogę mieć kłopot. To jeden z powodów dla którego najbardziej pasowało by mi położyć ją na istniejący gres. ( drugi to lenistwo  :wink:  ). Obawy mam tylko co do wydajności ogrzewania. Na chłopski rozum to powinno być dobrze. Nagrzewać będzie się dłużej ale i stygnąć też dłużej. Czyli jakby bezwładności przybędzie. Inwestycja jakaś jest, więc wolę zasięgnąć opinii.

----------


## teres

> (...)
> Jeśli do tej pory nie zrobiłem jakiegoś wielkiego babola w obliczeniach oznacza to pompę o podnoszeniu min. 2m i przepływie 700-800l/h czyli przykładowo: GRUNDFOSS ALPHA2 L 15-40 130 albo Wilo-Yonos PICO albo chińczyka za 100zł.(...)


Bierz pompę z tego typoszeregu, tylko weź taką z elektroniczną regulacją.

----------


## gms

Witam,
Mam parę pytań odnośnie rozdzielaczy.
1) Jest jakaś generalna zasada co do umiejscowienia rozdzielacza i ich liczby?

2) Lepiej zastosować 1 duży rozdzielacz (niecentralnie) czy kilka mniejszych? 

Mam rozterkę i nie mogę znaleźć nigdzie konkretnej odpowiedzi. Sprawa dotyczy domu parterowego i jest kłopot ułożyć centralnie rozdzielacz.
Mimo sporych rozpiętości obwody + "dolot" będą mieściły się do 100 m

----------


## KAN-therm

Wszystko zależy jak duży musi być ten rozdzielacz, w standardzie produkowane są max. do 10-12 obwodów.
Przy tych największych najlepiej aby obwody grzewcze nie były zbyt długie do 80 max. 100 m.

Jeśli to możliwe to wybierz jeden większy - mniej szafek które nie do końca ładnie komponują się w pomieszczeniach. Przy dużych rozdzielaczach jest ryzyko że zabraknie Ci przepływów z uwagi na ograniczenie rozmiaru głównej belki rozdzielacza. W swojej ofercie mamy rozdzielacze ze stali nierdzewnej z rozmiarem belki 5/4".
Natomiast, jeśli Ci to nie przeszkadza i nie żałujesz grosza, lepiej regulować dwa mniejsze.

----------


## gms

Obwodów było by do 12.

80-100 m obwodu masz na myśli z dolotem czy długość samej pętli?

Czy w przypadku wybrania jednej dużej szafki i sporych rozbieżności w długościach obwodów np 90 m i 20 m nie będzie większych kłopotów z wyregulowaniem tego?
dłuższą trzeba będzie przydławić i ewentualnie dać większą tz i powinno problem rozwiązać ?

----------


## wg39070

> Obwodów było by do 12.
> 
> 80-100 m obwodu masz na myśli z dolotem czy długość samej pętli?
> 
> Czy w przypadku wybrania jednej dużej szafki i sporych rozbieżności w długościach obwodów np 90 m i 20 m nie będzie większych kłopotów z wyregulowaniem tego?
> dłuższą trzeba będzie przydławić i ewentualnie dać większą tz i powinno problem rozwiązać ?


Mam na parterze rozdzielacz 12-to sekcyjny, na poddaszu użytkowym taki sam. Wszystko działa jak należy, rozdzielacze oczywiście z pompami. Ogrzewanie gazowe, całość podłogówka, zero grzejników. Rozdzielacze Gorgiel z rotametrami, pompy Vilo. Na Twoim miejscu wybrał bym jeden duży i po robocie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Okta

> 80-100 m obwodu masz na myśli z dolotem czy długość samej pętli?
> 
> Czy w przypadku wybrania jednej dużej szafki i sporych rozbieżności w długościach obwodów np 90 m i 20 m nie będzie większych kłopotów z wyregulowaniem tego?
> dłuższą trzeba będzie przydławić i ewentualnie dać większą tz i powinno problem rozwiązać ?


Niestety z "dolotem", doprowadzeniem a to czasami dodatkowe 10-20mb. 
Liczy się opór hydrauliczny rurki (i w co wątpię aby ktoś chciał mieć po drodze : łączników, kolanek, zaworów) przy określonym przepływie medium (woda w temp. etc...) dlatego jak poszukasz po necie zobaczysz, że czym dłuższa rurka tym opór (strata) większa a co za tym idzie to raczej trzeba będzie kryzować (tłumić) przepływ w tych pętlach 20mb a nie w tych 80mb. Poza samym wyrównaniem przepływów można (będzie tak u mnie) puścić większy przepływ na przykładowo łazienki aby te 2-3 *C mieć w nich więcej -  miła w dotyku stopą podłoga i szybsze odparowanie wilgoci etc, itd...

pozdro

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Witam, wszystkich planujących ogrzewanie podłogowe zachęcam do zapoznania się z systemem Vipex firmy Viessmann!

System ViPEX pozwala wykonać wszystkie instalacje przy użyciu tylko jednego typu rury - ViPEX , co obniża koszt inwestycji i jest gwarancją najwyższej jakości.
Zalety uniwersalnej rury 5-warstwowa ViPEX: 
- wygodny i szybki montaż dzięki optymalnie dopasowanym elementom systemowym 
- wysokiej jakości komponenty zapewniają wysokie bezpieczeństwo eksploatacji i długą żywotność instalacji 
- system objęty jest 10-letnią gwarancją 
- możliwość zastosowania do instalacji grzejników, ogrzewania podłogowego i wody użytkowej 
- maksymalne parametry pracy: temperatura 95°C i ciśnienie 10 bar  minimalny promień gięcia r=5×dz (ze sprężyną 2,5×dz) 
- całkowicie wykluczona dyfuzja tlenu, pełne zespolenie warstwy aluminium z zewnętrzną i wewnętrzną warstwą PE-X 
- kolor biały

A do montażu polecam nasze firmy partnerskie, listę znajdziesz tutaj 

W razie pytań, jestem do dyspozycji!

----------


## Liwko

> ...rozdzielacze oczywiście z pompami.


A dlaczego oczywiście?

Mam dwa takie, widzisz tam jakieś pompy?

----------


## cactus

Witam
W tym wątku wypowiada się wiele osób z doświadczeniem więc mam parę pytań. Podłogówkę wykona mi firma ale w sumie jeszcze nie zdecydowałem jaka ale prawie wszystkie zalecają dodatkowy zespół pompowy mimo że mam malutki domek. Czytając podstawowe porady na necie a także tym forum większość stosuje tylko pompe w piecu bez mieszaczy itp.
Mam 96m2 do ogrzenia - piętro 58m2, parter 38m2. Wszedzie oczywiście podłogówka. Jeden grzejnik w łazience ale zasilany z pętli. Po jednym rozdzielaczu na piętro. Piec nietypowo w łazience u góry. Myslałem o czymś małym typu Imergas 12KW bo ponoć czym mniejszy tym lepiej.
Czy w tej sytuacji jest jakikolwiek sens myślenia i potrzeba dodatkowej pompy? Wysłałem zapytania do 4 firm i 3 koniecznie chcą robić z pompa i z mieszaczem. 4ta zrobi jak chce ale poleca za to termostaty. Ja ewentualnie myślałem o dwóch termostatach - po jednym na piętro i dwa siłowniki do sterownia osobno piętrami - można tak zrobić? Oczywiście pogodynka w kotle. Czy uprzeć się i zrobić to maksymalnie prosto czy jednak pomysleć o pompie ?
Wyliczono mi od 700 do 900mb rurek - 4 petle na dole i 7 pętli u góry ale to też zależy od wykonawcy.

----------


## Liwko

Moim zdaniem.
Pompa w kotle w zupełności ci wystarczy. 12kW to i tak będzie za dużo. Jaka kubatura na dole a jaka u góry/ jaka łączna długość rurek na dole a jaka u góry?

----------


## cactus

To jest pełne piętro więc na dole i u góry jest wysokość ok 2.6 po wylewkach. Nie mam teraz projektu żeby sprawdzić dokładną kubature.
Długość rurek zalezy od wyceny i wykonawcy. Na dole średnio 300-350m, u góry od 450 do 550m.
Jeden z wykonawców upiera sią na zewnątrzną pompę, twierdzi że "mała delta" i piec będzie taktował.... cokolwiek ma na myśli.

----------


## gms

Czyli lepiej wybrać jeden rozdzielacz i umiejscowić go bliżej najdłuższych obwodów (największe opory), a do tych krótszych  obwodów dać dłuższe przyłącze?

----------


## asolt

> Czyli lepiej wybrać jeden rozdzielacz i umiejscowić go bliżej najdłuższych obwodów (największe opory), a do tych krótszych  obwodów dać dłuższe przyłącze?


Jezeli jest taka mozliwosc to tak umiejscowic rozdzielacz aby dobiegi były jak najkrótsze. Przepływy zas ustawiamy rotametrami wg obliczen dla kazdej petli.

----------


## gms

Asolt ale najkrótsze dla każdej pętli - centralnie. Czy bliżej tych najdłuższych pętli i zrobić dłuższe doloty tych krótszych pętli?

Dla sprecyzowania zdjęcie. Posadowiłbyś w miejscu centralnym (czerwony obszar) czy przesunąłbyś bliżej najdłuższej pętli - salon (niebieski obszar) aby wyrównać długości większości pętli ?

----------


## Liwko

Nie potrzeba żadnych obliczeń! Trwa to po prostu nieco dłużej, ale szkoda na to kasy.

----------


## gms

> Nie potrzeba żadnych obliczeń! Trwa to po prostu nieco dłużej, ale szkoda na to kasy.


Liwko Twoja odpowiedź tyczy się generalnie wykonania OP (w tym umiejscowienie rozdzielacza) czy skierowana jest do użytkownika Cactus?

----------


## Liwko

> Przepływy zas ustawiamy rotametrami wg obliczen dla kazdej petli.


Tego się tyczy.

----------


## asolt

> Asolt ale najkrótsze dla każdej pętli - centralnie. Czy bliżej tych najdłuższych pętli i zrobić dłuższe doloty tych krótszych pętli?
> 
> Dla sprecyzowania zdjęcie. Posadowiłbyś w miejscu centralnym (czerwony obszar) czy przesunąłbyś bliżej najdłuższej pętli - salon (niebieski obszar) aby wyrównać długości większości pętli ?


Zapytaj Liwka, on udzieli wyczerpującej odpowiedzi.

----------


## gms

Liwko, jeśli można prosić .... poczuj się wywołany do odpowiedzi  :smile: 

Aslot, a pokażesz swoje stanowisko w tym konkretnym zagadnieniu?

----------


## asolt

> Liwko, jeśli można prosić .... poczuj się wywołany do odpowiedzi 
> 
> Aslot, a pokażesz swoje stanowisko w tym konkretnym zagadnieniu?


Nie, obecnosc Liwka w tym temacie nie pomaga, nie chce bałaganu w tym wątku.

----------


## Liwko

> Liwko, jeśli można prosić .... poczuj się wywołany do odpowiedzi


Ja się odniosłem tylko do tego, że znowu ktoś (pijawka asolt) chce zarobić na czymś, co jest całkowicie zbędne.

----------


## wg39070

> A dlaczego oczywiście?
> 
> Mam dwa takie, widzisz tam jakieś pompy?


Ale ja mam z pompami Vilo. Pompa na rozdzielacz. Co w tym dziwnego. Kocioł tłoczy tylko do rozdzielaczy a nie swoją pompą całą podłogówkę.

----------


## wg39070

A oto jeden z moich rozdzielaczy z pompą. Nie wiem dlaczego niektórzy się dziwią, że zastosowałem pompy.

----------


## ironsmith

witam, czy montaż podłogówki na zimę przy budynku nieocieplonym nieogrzewanym do tego próba tylko pneumatyczna robić tak czy czekać do wiosny?

----------


## gms

Jeszcze mam pytanko odnośnie oporów hydraulicznych.
Czy mając źródło ciepła w piwnicy (bufor ciepła) trzeba doliczyć opory wynikające z różnicy wysokości? Czytając wątek od początku natknąłem się na stwierdzenie że nie - ale nie jestem pewien. Może ktoś potwierdzić bądź zaprzeczyć.

----------


## fotohobby

Nie

----------


## Instaltechnic

Nie

----------


## Okta

> Czy mając źródło ciepła w piwnicy (bufor ciepła) trzeba doliczyć opory wynikające z różnicy wysokości?


Dobre pytanie. Ale pytaniem na pytanie: Jak obliczyć takie opory hydrauliczne?  W/g mnie można by doliczyć opory liniowe i punktowe ale dla rurek przykładowo 1", kilku kolanek i zaworów będzie to znikoma część wobec reszty układu. Dlatego odpowiedź brzmi dość dziwnie bo niby NIE ale...

pozdro

----------


## asolt

> Dobre pytanie. Ale pytaniem na pytanie: Jak obliczyć takie opory hydrauliczne?  W/g mnie można by doliczyć opory liniowe i punktowe ale dla rurek przykładowo 1", kilku kolanek i zaworów będzie to znikoma część wobec reszty układu. Dlatego odpowiedź brzmi dość dziwnie bo niby NIE ale...
> 
> pozdro


Pytanie było jednoznaczne czy trzeba doliczac opory ze wzgledu na róznicę wysokosci, tu odpowiedz juz padła, czyli nie, pozostają tylko opory przepływu przez rury i kształtki ale o to gms nie pytał.

----------


## wg39070

Montixe, zamontowałem sterownik pokojowy bezprzewodowy Tybox 137, spalanie spada. Ustawiłem histerezę  na 0,2 stopnia. Napisz jaką temperaturę ustawić na kotle bo teraz mam 35. Rozumiem, że czym więcej tym szybciej dogrzeje ale więcej gazu spali. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Liwko

> A oto jeden z moich rozdzielaczy z pompą. Nie wiem dlaczego niektórzy się dziwią, że zastosowałem pompy.


Masz trzy pompy, które zużywają ile prądu? Na podobnej powierzchni mam jedną pompę, więc przestań pieprzyć o oczywistości pomp obiegowych przy rozdzielaczach. Zastanów się, bo może sam dałeś dupy  :big tongue:

----------


## KAN-therm

> Obwodów było by do 12.
> 
> 80-100 m obwodu masz na myśli z dolotem czy długość samej pętli?
> 
> Czy w przypadku wybrania jednej dużej szafki i sporych rozbieżności w długościach obwodów np 90 m i 20 m nie będzie większych kłopotów z wyregulowaniem tego?
> dłuższą trzeba będzie przydławić i ewentualnie dać większą tz i powinno problem rozwiązać ?


Długości pętli liczy się z dolotami.

Różne długości pętli grzewczych (czytaj różne opory pętli grzewczych) da się wyregulować na rozdzielaczu do OP, za pomocą zaworów regulacyjnych lub przepływomierzy (w zależności od typu rozdzielacza).

Krótkie pętle dławisz, długie zwiększasz przepływ.

----------


## KAN-therm

> Czyli lepiej wybrać jeden rozdzielacz i umiejscowić go bliżej najdłuższych obwodów (największe opory), a do tych krótszych  obwodów dać dłuższe przyłącze?


Dokładnie tak byłoby najlepiej.

----------


## KAN-therm

> Asolt ale najkrótsze dla każdej pętli - centralnie. Czy bliżej tych najdłuższych pętli i zrobić dłuższe doloty tych krótszych pętli?
> 
> Dla sprecyzowania zdjęcie. Posadowiłbyś w miejscu centralnym (czerwony obszar) czy przesunąłbyś bliżej najdłuższej pętli - salon (niebieski obszar) aby wyrównać długości większości pętli ?
> 
> Załącznik 370178


Dobierz miejsce montażu rozdzielacza w taki sposób aby odcinki dosyłowe były jak najkrótsze dla dłuższych pętli zaś dłuższe dla pętli najkrótszych. 
Musisz dążyć do sytuacji jak największego zrównania długości lub zmniejszenia różnicy w długościach poszczególnych pętli (oczywiście w miarę możliwości).

----------


## KAN-therm

> Nie potrzeba żadnych obliczeń! Trwa to po prostu nieco dłużej, ale szkoda na to kasy.


Trudno się zgodzić z taką opinią.

Obliczenia hydrauliczne umożliwią szybką i bezproblemową regulację instalacji, zagwarantują optymalną żądaną temp. w pomieszczeniach i konieczne wartości przepływu. Dzięki niej (gotowe wartości nastaw) można też zastosować rozdzielacze z mosiężnymi zaworami regulacyjnymi (patrz Liwko) które są mniej podatne na złej jakości wodę i są zdecydowanie mniej awaryjne niż przepływomierze - niestety przy dużych różnicach długości pętli bywają uciążliwe dla hydraulików w regulacji (nie wiedzieć w sumie dlaczego skoro i tak nie znają wartości przepływów do ich ustawienia - fenomen rynku).

W przypadku pomieszczeń z dużymi przeszkleniami, czy wykładzinami typu parkiet i panel moim zdaniem jest w ogóle niezbędna - osobiście nie zaryzykowałbym bez sprawdzenia czy instalacja poradzi sobie z zapotrzebowaniem. 

Dzięki niej może okazać się że nie potrzebujemy tak dużych ilości rur (wykonywanie na zapas z minimalnym możliwym rozstawem - częsta praktyka), że potrzebujemy wykonać strefy brzegowe bo niestety brakuje nam mocy.

Oczywiście cały projekt hydrauliki powinien być poprzedzony obliczeniami OZC aby dokładnie wiedzieć ile energii potrzebujemy.

Dziwne podejście panuje na rynku, ludzie zalewają w beton wyroby o niskiej jakości, oszczędzają na elementach do których trudno już będzie dostać się bez większej demolki, oszczędzają na projekcie bez którego jest później płacz i zgrzytanie zębami - cóż, jak to się mówi, biedny często płaci dwa razy.

----------


## KAN-therm

> A oto jeden z moich rozdzielaczy z pompą. Nie wiem dlaczego niektórzy się dziwią, że zastosowałem pompy.
> 
> Załącznik 370181


Skoro w budynku będzie tylko instalacja ogrzewania podłogowego działająca na niskim parametrze i jeśli posiadamy źródło ciepła które od razy przygotuje nam taki parametr (np. pompa ciepła, kocioł kondensacyjny, kocioł na paliwo stałe z buforem i centralnym trójdrogowym zaworem mieszającym) bez sensu jest stosować dodatkowe pompy i układy mieszające przy samych rozdzielaczach.

O pomstę do nieba woła praktyka podpięcia 100% instalacji OP do kotła kondensacyjnego poprzez dodatkowy układ mieszający.

Pompy muszą być jedynie dobierane, dokładane lub nie, w zależności od potrzeb instalacji pod kątem strat ciśnień i przepływów.

----------


## Liwko

> Trudno się zgodzić z taką opinią.


Napisałem tylko, że nie trzeba obliczeń żeby wyregulować podłogówkę. Trwa to po prostu nieco dłużej.

----------


## ironsmith

hej odpowie mi ktoś czy robić teraz podłogówkę dom nieocieplony nieogrzewany próbę mogę zrobić pneumatyczną ale czy mróz nie zaszkodzi rurką np. jeżeli nie wyleję posadzek?

----------


## jasiek71

> hej odpowie mi ktoś czy robić teraz podłogówkę dom nieocieplony nieogrzewany próbę mogę zrobić pneumatyczną ale czy mróz nie zaszkodzi rurką np. jeżeli nie wyleję posadzek?


A co ma zaszkodzić jeżeli w układzie nie ma wody ...?
W wielu składach budowlanych magazynem jest zwykła wiata i tam są przechowywane takie materiały ...

----------


## Instaltechnic

> A co ma zaszkodzić jeżeli w układzie nie ma wody ...?
> W wielu składach budowlanych magazynem jest zwykła wiata i tam są przechowywane takie materiały ...


Że nic się nie stanie - ok. 

...ale argumentacja z czapy. Na składach też leży styropian na słońcu bez dachu i niszczeje od UV i nikogo to nie obchodzi, a w hurtowniach spożywczych napoje które nie mogę leżeć na słońcu. Jak możesz tak argumentować?

----------


## ironsmith

instaltechnic to co można rozkładać czy poczekać?

----------


## KAN-therm

> hej odpowie mi ktoś czy robić teraz podłogówkę dom nieocieplony nieogrzewany próbę mogę zrobić pneumatyczną ale czy mróz nie zaszkodzi rurką np. jeżeli nie wyleję posadzek?


Można wykonać podłogówkę przed okresem zimowym, sprawdzić szczelność powietrzem a w trakcie leżakowania zabezpieczyć aby nikt jej nie deptał, nie obciążał mechanicznie, zabezpieczyć przed promieniowaniem UV.

W przypadku montażu rur przy ujemnych temp. mogą się one także wykazywać nadmierną sztywnością - należy wówczas zwracać uwagę aby jej nie załamać przy gięciu. Najlepszym sposobem jest umieszczenie zwoju rury na kilka dni przed montażem w jakimś ciepłym pomieszczeniu.

----------


## wg39070

> Skoro w budynku będzie tylko instalacja ogrzewania podłogowego działająca na niskim parametrze i jeśli posiadamy źródło ciepła które od razy przygotuje nam taki 
> parametr (np. pompa ciepła, kocioł kondensacyjny, kocioł na paliwo stałe z buforem i centralnym trójdrogowym zaworem mieszającym) bez sensu jest stosować dodatkowe pompy i układy mieszające przy samych rozdzielaczach.
> 
> O pomstę do nieba woła praktyka podpięcia 100% instalacji OP do kotła kondensacyjnego poprzez dodatkowy układ mieszający.
> 
> Pompy muszą być jedynie dobierane, dokładane lub nie, w zależności od potrzeb instalacji pod kątem strat ciśnień i przepływów.


Wszystko działa jak należy, grzeję od początku miesiąca. Jestem bardzo zadowolony z posiadania dodatkowych pomp przy rozdzielaczach. Czytałem już kilka postów brzmiących mniej więcej tak: "pomocy, brak przeplywu na rotametrach, pomieszczenia niedogrzane" itp. Ale tak to jest jak podpina się do pompy kotła 2 kilometry rurki fi 16. Oszczędność niektórych inwestorów jest przerażająca. Wasze rady są jakieś z kosmosu.

----------


## asolt

> ..., zabezpieczyć przed promieniowaniem UV.


W zimie w budynku z oknami i drzwiami???, jakie jest natęzenie promieniowania UV w zimie przez okna gdy slonce pada pod małym kątem i zwykle na sciany. Proszę podac jak zabezpieczyc pexa przed promieniowaniem i jakie szkody spowodują te promienie w przypadku nie zabezpieczenia. Dla przypomnienia w zimie tak w zasadzie to tylko okna południowe są oswietlane pozostałe kierunki szczątkowo a połnoc w ogole. Nie wiem po co takie rady, wystarczy sie troche zastanowic  a nie pisac bezmyslnie.

----------


## Liwko

> Wasze rady są jakieś z kosmosu.


Ty sam jesteś z kosmosu.
Mam jedną (45W) na 133m2 i dwa poziomy. Użytkuję już siedem lat i jakoś nie potrzebuję dwóch dodatkowych.
Ile prądu ciągną twoje trzy pompy?

----------


## franco78

@Liwko
To jak walka z wiatrakami... Ciężko ludziom przetłumaczyć, że w 99% przypadków wystarczy pompa w kotle skoro wszyscy "fachowcy" mówią, że , musi być dodatkowa pompa (pompy) i jeszcze sprzęgło do tego  :wink:

----------


## wg39070

> Ty sam jesteś z kosmosu.
> Mam jedną (45W) na 133m2 i dwa poziomy. Użytkuję już siedem lat i jakoś nie potrzebuję dwóch dodatkowych.
> Ile prądu ciągną twoje trzy pompy?


Tyle co Twoja jedna. I co?

----------


## Liwko

> Tyle co Twoja jedna. I co?


A ile kosztowały? Możesz podać model?

----------


## Slawko123

> Tyle co Twoja jedna. I co?



 :jaw drop: 

ja w zastępstwie  :smile:

----------


## wg39070

> A ile kosztowały? Możesz podać model?


Wilo Yonos Pico, cena ok 500/sztuka.

----------


## Slawko123

napisz mu, ze dostałeś w prezencie za darmo.
to będzie sie pytał o wagę i objętość, wtedy wygra i bedzie szczęśliwy  :smile: ))))

----------


## Liwko

> Wilo Yonos Pico, cena ok 500/sztuka.


Dziękuję, nie mam pytań. Pieniądze wywalone w błoto.
Więc nie pisz więcej, że pompki prze rozdzielaczu to oczywistość, BO TAK NIE JEST! To że ty je łyknąłeś jak owieczka, nie znaczy, że inni powinni to robić.

----------


## Liwko

> napisz mu, ze dostałeś w prezencie za darmo.
> to będzie sie pytał o wagę i objętość, wtedy wygra i bedzie szczęśliwy ))))


Koń jaki jest każdy widzi, nie zamierzam się z nim kopać.

----------


## wg39070

Liwko, Ty jednak dobrze stałeś z polskiego ...ale za drzwiami!

----------


## wg39070

> Dziękuję, nie mam pytań. Pieniądze wywalone w błoto.
> Więc nie pisz więcej, że pompki prze rozdzielaczu to oczywistość, BO TAK NIE JEST! To że ty je łyknąłeś jak owieczka, nie znaczy, że inni powinni to robić.


Pogadamy za kilka lat baranku, jak te max obciążone pompy kotłów gazowych zaczną siadać. Oczywiście po gwarancji, bo tak umiłowany przez Polaków viessman daje tylko 2 lata.

----------


## Liwko

> Pogadamy za kilka lat baranku, jak te max obciążone pompy kotłów gazowych zaczną siadać. Oczywiście po gwarancji, bo tak umiłowany przez Polaków viessman daje tylko 2 lata.


Żałosny argument. Moja pompa kosztuje około 100zł, więc mógłbym sobie ich pięć w tym czasie wymienić. Na razie moja pracuje 7 lat, jak pierwsza padnie to obiecuję cię o tym poinformować. 
Jeszcze raz to powiem.
NIE PISZ GŁUPOT!, ŻE PRZY ROZDZIELACZACH DODATKOWE POMPKI TO OCZYWISTOŚĆ, BO TAK NIE JEST!
Owszem, czasami są potrzebne, ALE NIE ZAWSZE!

Drukowanymi dotarło?

----------


## wg39070

> Żałosny argument. Moja pompa kosztuje około 100zł, więc mógłbym sobie ich pięć w tym czasie wymienić. Na razie moja pracuje 7 lat, jak pierwsza padnie to obiecuję cię o tym 
> poinformować. 
> Jeszcze raz to powiem.
> NIE PISZ GŁUPOT!, ŻE PRZY ROZDZIELACZACH DODATKOWE POMPKI TO OCZYWISTOŚĆ, BO TAK NIE JEST!
> Owszem, czasami są potrzebne, ALE NIE ZAWSZE!
> 
> Drukowanymi dotarło?


Coś Ty się chłopie czepił tej oczywistości. Napisałem ot tak a Ty zrobileś z tego wielkie halo. Nikt tylko Ty. Drukowanymi nie musisz pisac, ja bylem dobry z polskiego. A pompy przy rozdzielaczach polecam każdemu nie chytremu inwestorowi.

----------


## wg39070

Napisz jeszcze Liwko, która to pompa i do jakiego kotła kosztuje stówę oraz ile metrów podłogówki owa napędza. Może się wtedy wiele wyjaśnić.

----------


## Liwko

Czyli to nie jest już oczywistość? Uff... 
Moja pompka o mocy 45W ogarnia podłogówkę na 133m2. Co tu chcesz więcej wiedzieć?

----------


## wg39070

> Czyli to nie jest już oczywistość? Uff... 
> Moja pompka o mocy 45W ogarnia podłogówkę na 133m2. Co tu chcesz więcej wiedzieć?


Rozumiem, że te 45 watów pobiera pompa zamontowaa w kotle, bo innej "oczywiscie" nie masz. Napisz jaki to kocioł gazowy posiada tak tanią w kupnie pompę obiegową i ile metrów rurki tkwi w posadzce na tych 133 m2.

----------


## Liwko

> Rozumiem, że te 45 watów pobiera pompa zamontowaa w kotle, bo innej "oczywiscie" nie masz. Napisz jaki to kocioł gazowy posiada tak tanią w kupnie pompę obiegową i ile metrów rurki tkwi w posadzce na tych 133 m2.


Przytocz mi jakąś moją wypowiedź, o jakimś kotle. Czekam.

----------


## Instaltechnic

> instaltechnic to co można rozkładać czy poczekać?


można rozkładać i rozumiem wykonać potem od razu szlichtę. Zrób próbę ciśnieniową i potem przez czas wylewania i kilka dni wiązania jastrychu trzymaj ciśnienie. Nie będziesz miał rur pozaginanych podczas prac i będzie ok.

PS. Skoro dom ma przemarzać i nie będzie ogrzewany nie lepiej poczekać do wiosny? Wtedy i tak w okolicach zera stopni nie będziesz płytek układał. Szlichta bez grzania będzie sporo schła w tych temperaturach i dobrze jak by mokra nie zamarzała...

----------


## fotohobby

> Przytocz mi jakąś moją wypowiedź, o jakimś kotle. Czekam.



W innym wątku poucza o czytaniu ze zrozumieniem  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> W innym wątku poucza o czytaniu ze zrozumieniem


Kojarzę gościa z różnych wypisywanych bzdur, chyba niepotrzebnie tracę czas.

----------


## grzeniu666

> Kojarzę gościa z różnych wypisywanych bzdur, chyba niepotrzebnie tracę czas.


Może nie tak całkiem niepotrzebnie, mniejsza szansa że ktoś te bzdury weźmie na serio. Jednak mi by się nie chciało...

----------


## Tomaszs131

U mnie jedna pompa obiegowa obsługuje podłogówkę w piwnicy i na parterze, kolejna poddasze. Wszystkie znajdują się w kotłowni. Pompy przy rozdzielaczach są nie potrzebne. Zbędny koszt zakupu, dodatkowe zużycie prądu, dla niektórych uciążliwy odgłos pracy- zwłaszcza w przypadku rozdzielaczy umieszczonych w sypialniach.
Cyrkulację poganiam 4W pompką i nie ma problemu.

----------


## Aaricia23

Jeden z wykonawców zaproponował mi podłogówkę na systemie i rurkach firmy Empur. http://www.empur.com/heatingpipes.html
Czy ktoś z was spotkał sie z takim systemem? U nas kompletnie nieznany bo szukałam na internecie, za to dość popularny w Niemczech i chyba tylko tam. Firma robiła tam przez kilka lat i próbują to też zaszczepić u nas. Cenowo wychodzi 30% mniej niż na alupexach. Na muratorze nie znalazłam ani jednego tematu o tym systemie  :sad:

----------


## wg39070

> Przytocz mi jakąś moją wypowiedź, o jakimś kotle. Czekam.


Napisałem, że mam dwa rozdzielacze z pompami to gadasz po co te pompy. Ty masz jedną pompę obiegową i tą w kotle (chyba że nie grzejesz gazem) czyli ja mam tylko o jedną więcej niż Ty. O co ten raban. Dobrze ktoś napisał żeby Ci napisać, że dostalem te pompy gratis to wtedy padł by inny zestaw pytań. Ja włączam kocioł i w mgnieniu oka woda dociera w najdalsze zakątki a wy na pompach z kotła ile czekacie i na jakich obrotach zapyla ta kotlowa. Na maxa ile fabryka dała. Powodzenia. Ludzie rozsądnie myślący nie będą żałować kasy na dodatkową pompę dlatego, gdyż są ...rozsądni.

----------


## Liwko

A ludzie głupi będą powielać, że pompa przy rozdzielaczu to rzecz oczywista.

Tak jest, czy nie jest?

----------


## fotohobby

> Napisałem, że mam dwa rozdzielacze z pompami to gadasz po co te pompy. Ty masz jedną pompę obiegową i tą w kotle (chyba że nie grzejesz gazem) czyli ja mam tylko o jedną więcej niż Ty. O co ten raban. Dobrze ktoś napisał żeby Ci napisać, że dostalem te pompy gratis to wtedy padł by inny zestaw pytań. Ja włączam kocioł i w mgnieniu oka woda dociera w najdalsze zakątki a wy na pompach z kotła ile czekacie i na jakich obrotach zapyla ta kotlowa. Na maxa ile fabryka dała. Powodzenia. Ludzie rozsądnie myślący nie będą żałować kasy na dodatkową pompę dlatego, gdyż są ...rozsądni.


Liwko grzeje pompą ciepła, nie gazem i jak pisał, ma jedną pompę, a nie dwie. 
Co to tego tekstu że u Ciebie woda "w mgnieniu oka" dociera w "najdalsze zakątki" to znów dajesz popis swej indolencji...  :sad: 
Możesz powiedzieć, jakie masz przepływy w instalacji, że u Ciebie jest w "mgnieniu oka" ?
Może jeszcze pokusisz się o stwierdzenie, że Twoja podłogówka grzeje szybciej....
 :Lol:

----------


## stefek1980

Też mam 2 rozdzielacze i pcha to wszystko pompka z pieca immergas na 1 biegu. Rury w sumie jest ponad kilometr w 16 obiegach. W domu grzane od 9 dni, wszędzie ciepło 23 pokazuje na sterowniku od pieca. Woda na podłogę idzie od 25-28stopni. Gazu poszło 24metry /9dni czyli 2,66 na dobę minus ciepła woda 0,87 ( tyle miałem średnio na dobę z sierpnia i września).

----------


## stefek1980

[QUOTE=stefek1980;7309022]Też mam 2 rozdzielacze i pcha to wszystko pompka z pieca immergas na 1 biegu. Rury w sumie jest ponad kilometr w 16 obiegach. W domu grzane od 9 dni, wszędzie ciepło 23 pokazuje na sterowniku od pieca. Woda na podłogę idzie od 25-28stopni. Gazu poszło 24metry /9dni czyli 2,66 na dobę minus ciepła woda 0,87 ( tyle miałem średnio na dobę z sierpnia i września). Czyli samo grzanie 1, 79.[/QUOTECzyli samo grzanie 1, 79.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Też mam 2 rozdzielacze i pcha to wszystko pompka z pieca immergas na 1 biegu. Rury w sumie jest ponad kilometr w 16 obiegach. W domu grzane od 9 dni, wszędzie ciepło 23 pokazuje na sterowniku od pieca. Woda na podłogę idzie od 25-28stopni. Gazu poszło 24metry /9dni czyli 2,66 na dobę minus ciepła woda 0,87 ( tyle miałem średnio na dobę z sierpnia i września).


Jaka powierzchnia ogrzewana ?

----------


## mistalova

> NIE PISZ GŁUPOT!, ŻE PRZY ROZDZIELACZACH DODATKOWE POMPKI TO OCZYWISTOŚĆ, BO TAK NIE JEST!
> Owszem, czasami są potrzebne, ALE NIE ZAWSZE!


Liwko ma rację.
I nie ma tu o czym dyskutować.




> .... Ja włączam kocioł i w mgnieniu oka woda dociera w najdalsze zakątki a wy na pompach z kotła ile czekacie i na jakich obrotach zapyla ta kotlowa. ...


W idealnej, sterowanej jakościowo (pogodowo) instalacji kocioł włącza się raz w roku - na początku sezonu grzewczego. Chyba, że masz instalację starego typu, czyli masz sterowanie ilościowe (stałotemperaturowe/mieszane).

----------


## stefek1980

> Jaka powierzchnia ogrzewana ?


120m2 parterówka na płycie 10XPS pod 12 styropian grafit na, ściany 22-25 cm 0,031, strop gęstożebrowy na stropie 45cm styropian 0,037, wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperacją.

----------


## wg39070

> Liwko ma rację.
> I nie ma tu o czym dyskutować.
> 
> 
> 
> W idealnej, sterowanej jakościowo (pogodowo) instalacji kocioł włącza się raz w roku - na początku sezonu grzewczego. Chyba, że masz instalację starego typu, czyli masz sterowanie ilościowe (stałotemperaturowe/mieszane).


A co myślisz, że ja za każdym razem aby dogrzać włączam kocioł? Napisałem obrazowo ale na tym forum łapanie za słowa to norma. Kotłem steruje regulator. A jak u Ciebie włącza się raz na początku sezonu i dyma nawet na minimalnej mocy cały czas to zarąbiście. A pompy przy rozdzielaczach mam i co jest gorzej? Nie. Jest dogrzany każdy centymetr podłogi. A idealne instalacje nie istnieją.

----------


## wg39070

> Też mam 2 rozdzielacze i pcha to wszystko pompka z pieca immergas na 1 biegu. Rury w sumie jest ponad kilometr w 16 obiegach. W domu grzane od 9 dni, wszędzie ciepło 23 pokazuje na sterowniku od pieca. Woda na podłogę idzie od 25-28stopni. Gazu poszło 24metry /9dni czyli 2,66 na dobę minus ciepła woda 0,87 ( tyle miałem średnio na dobę z sierpnia i września).


Z tą subtelną różnicą, że u mnie jest metrów podłogi grzanej 210 a rurek 1750.

----------


## Liwko

> ...łapanie za słowa to norma.


Łapanie za słowa? buahaha  :big grin: 
Radzę w takim razie na przyszłość być bardziej precyzyjnym  :big tongue:

----------


## Liwko

> Z tą subtelną różnicą, że u mnie jest metrów podłogi grzanej 210 a rurek 1750.


No widzisz, a wystarczyło napisać, że dla takiej ilości rurek potrzebowałeś dodatkowej pompy i nie byłoby kilku stron przepychanek. Można było?

----------


## hektor80

> No widzisz, a wystarczyło napisać, że dla takiej ilości rurek potrzebowałeś dodatkowej pompy i nie byłoby kilku stron przepychanek. Można było?


wydaje mi się ze nawet gdyby miał połowę tego to i tak by dodatkową pompkę zamontował coby woda błyskawicznie ogarnęła wszystkie zakamarki pexa  :big grin:

----------


## asolt

> No widzisz, a wystarczyło napisać, że dla takiej ilości rurek potrzebowałeś dodatkowej pompy i nie byłoby kilku stron przepychanek. Można było?


A po co miał pisac?, jako specjalista od podłogówek powinienes wiedziec ze dla takich długosci rur są konieczne albo dwie pompy 25/4 albo jedna 25/6.

----------


## asolt

> A gdzie, forumowa pijawko, on o tym w tym poście napisał?


Napisał w innych postach o swojej powierzchni grzanej wystarczy przeliczyc szacunkowo przyjmując srednio rozstaw 15 cm i wychodzi przyblizona długosc rury, ale jak sie obliczenia traktuje jako zło (nie) konieczne to cóz sie dziwic.

----------


## hektor80

Panowie, proszę nie zaczynajcie....

----------


## asolt

> Jakbyś był w temacie, to nie pieprzył byś teraz głupot. Ale nie zamierzam się teraz z tobą kopać, szkoda mi czasu na kogoś tak niesłownego jak ty.


Dokładnie czytam ten temat, to ze ty masz tylko jedno pompę obiegową nie oznacza ze we wszystkich instalacjach ma byc tylko jedna pompa, ale na tym trzeba sie znac, a nie pokazywac swojej niewiedzy.

----------


## asolt

> Durniu!
> To chyba on napisał, że pompa przy rozdzielaczu jest oczywista, więc powinieneś chyba skierować pretensje do niego, że tak wcale nie jest, bo zależy od instalacji!
> 
> Masz jeszcze jakiś problem to dawaj na priva, nie mam zamiaru kopać się z koniem na otwartym forum.


I co z braku wiedzy zaczynasz z powrotem wyzwiskami i epitami, w jego przypadku wiecej niz jedna pompa była oczywista. A co do problemu to problemem tego forum ze za dorady biorą sie laicy i to laicy z niespełnionym ego, efektem są przepychanki, kłotnie i wyzwiska oponentów. A o privie zapomnij. nie mam zamiaru poswiecic ani minuty na dyskusje z tobą bo to jest pozbawione jakiegokolwiek sensu.

----------


## mistalova

Asolt, ale faktycznie nie bylo mowy wczesniej o powierzchni jaka grzeje, a biorac pod uwage, ze wiekszosc ma domy relatywnie male, to w domysle poszlo, ze jedna wystarczy.

----------


## wg39070

> No widzisz, a wystarczyło napisać, że dla takiej ilości rurek potrzebowałeś dodatkowej pompy i nie byłoby kilku stron przepychanek. Można było?


Nie napisałem tego, gdyż kilka razy już komuś na forum o tym mówiłem. Zadziałem tak jakby wszyscy wiedzieli ile mam rurek w posadzce. MOJA WINA. Następnym razem postaram się być bardziej precyzyiny. Pozdrawiam wszystkich i przepraszam za niepotrzebny bałagan.

----------


## asolt

> Asolt, ale faktycznie nie bylo mowy wczesniej o powierzchni jaka grzeje, a biorac pod uwage, ze wiekszosc ma domy relatywnie male, to w domysle poszlo, ze jedna wystarczy.


W stopce którą wg39070 miał wczesniej podane było :
"Projekt E-143; Porotherm 25 P+W, podłogówka 100%, kocioł Immergas Victrix X TT 12 2 ERP, podłoga 20cm EPS-100, elewacja 16cm grafit 0,033, dach 15cm styro + 10 cm wełny, okna Oknoplast Winergetic Premium, dachowe Velux MK10 Standard Plus."

Sprawdziłem powierzchnie wg projektu jest ok 201 m2 powierzchni po podłogach, teraz wg39070 podał ze jest 210 m2 widocznie były zmiany, ale róznica jest niewielka. Skoro Liwko kontestuje wszystko co jest mozliwe to powinien przed bezzasadna krytyka ilosci pomp zapoznac sie z powierzchnią tego domu.
Zeby jednak nie było tak ze ja pochwalam mieszacze i pompy w rozdzielaczach, otóz nie. Jezeli ma byc kilka pomp to powinny one byc w kotłowni za sprzegłem i wspołnym mieszaczem dla wszystkich obiegów. Łatwiej wtedy sterowac i mamy mniejsze szafki na rozdzielacze i brak koniecznosci zasilania przy kazdym rozdzielaczu.

----------


## wg39070

> W stopce którą wg3700 miał wczesniej podane było :
> "Projekt E-143; Porotherm 25 P+W, podłogówka 100%, kocioł Immergas Victrix X TT 12 2 ERP, podłoga 
> 20cm EPS-100, elewacja 16cm grafit 0,033, dach 15cm styro + 10 cm wełny, okna Oknoplast Winergetic Premium, dachowe Velux MK10 Standard Plus."
> 
> Sprawdziłem powierzchnie wg projektu jest ok 201 m2 powierzchni po podłogach, teraz wg3700 podał ze jest 210 m2 widocznie były zmiany, ale róznica jest niewielka. Skoro Liwko kontestuje wszystko co jest mozliwe to powinien przed bezzasadna krytyka ilosci pomp zapoznac sie z powierzchnią tego domu.
> Zeby jednak nie było tak ze ja pochwalam mieszacze i pompy w rozdzielaczach, otóz nie. Jezeli ma byc kilka pomp to powinny one byc w kotłowni za sprzegłem i wspołnym mieszaczem dla wszystkich obiegów. Łatwie wtedy sterowac i mamy mniejsze szafki na rozdzielacze i brak koniecznosci zasilania przy kazdym rozdzielaczu.


Gwoli ścisłości, robiłem dokładne pomiary powierzchni podłogi ogrzewanej, jest dokładnie 213 m2. W projekcie jest mniej a użytkowej to już w ogóle. Ja nie robiłem dodatkowej ścianki kolankowej na poddaszu tak, że skosy mam do samego końca a przez to sporo przybyło. Tak więc pisząc o 210 metrach skłamałem. Jest dokładnie 213 plus nieogrzewany garaż 27,5 m2. Czyli cała chałupa po podłogach ma 240,5 m2. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## asolt

> Gwoli ścisłości, robiłem dokładne pomiary powierzchni podłogi ogrzewanej, jest dokładnie 213 m2. W projekcie jest mniej a użytkowej to już w ogóle. Ja nie robiłem dodatkowej ścianki kolankowej na poddaszu tak, że skosy mam do samego końca a przez to sporo przybyło. Tak więc pisząc o 210 metrach skłamałem. Jest dokładnie 213 plus nieogrzewany garaż 27,5 m2. Czyli cała chałupa po podłogach ma 240,5 m2. Pozdrawiam.


NIe chodzi o 2-3 metry tylko o fakt podania wczesniej typu projektu a z niego mozna orientaycjnie okreslic powierzchnie domu, to ze nie podałes tego w tym wątku i w tej dyskusji nie oznacza nie podałes tego nigdy, miałes wczesniej stopkę której teraz nie ma ale slad we wczesniejszych postach pozostał, wystarczyło je przejrzec, ale niektórzy są na tyle leniwi ze im sie nie chce a to tylko 2-3 minuty. Wracając do meritum to instalator poszedł na skróty ale niestety drozsze. Mozna było dla kotła gazowego zastosowac sprzegło i jedną mocną pompę 25-6 i by wystarczyła, wiadomym jest (szkoda ze nie dla wszystkich) ze pompy obiegowe immergasa są ogolnie mówiac słabe tzn mają za mała wysokosc podnoszenia przy duzym przepływie i są dostosowane do systemu grzejnikowego a nie do duzych powierzchni podłogówki.

----------


## wg39070

> NIe chodzi o 2-3 metry tylko o fakt podania wczesniej typu projektu a z nieg
> o mozna orientaycjnie okreslic powierzchnie domu, to ze nie podałes tego w tym wątku i w tej dyskusji nie oznacza nie podałes tego nigdy, miałes wczesniej stopkę której teraz nie ma ale slad we wczesniejszych postach pozostał, wystarczyło je przejrzec, ale niektórzy są na tyle leniwi ze im sie nie chce a to tylko 2-3 minuty. Wracając do meritum to instalator poszedł na skróty ale niestety drozsze. Mozna było dla kotła gazowego zastosowac sprzegło i jedną mocną pompę 25-6 i by wystarczyła, wiadomym jest pompy obiegowe immergasa są ogolnie mówiac słabe tzn mają za mała wysokosc podnoszenia przy duzym przepływie i są dostosowane do systemu grzejnikowego a nie do duzych powierzchni podłogówki.


No właśnie a gdzie się podziała moja stopka?

----------


## fotohobby

> Wracając do meritum to instalator poszedł na skróty ale niestety drozsze. Mozna było dla kotła gazowego zastosowac sprzegło i jedną mocną pompę 25-6 i by wystarczyła, .


I to jest najlepsze podsumowanie dla inwestorów mających rozleglejsze instalacje.

----------


## asolt

> Taki jesteś cwany asolt? To przypomnij moją stopkę 
> 
> Mam pamiętać stopki innych albo szukać powierzchni w postach? Dobre sobie. W dodatku, o żadną powierzchnię nie szło


A po co mi twoja stopka, dane twojego domu do niczego nie są tu potrzebne. Z powierzchni domu wg39070 mozna było orientacyjnie ustalic jakie są wymagania jego podłogówki i z tego wywnioskowac czy jest potrzeba stosowania wiecej niz jednej pompy. Ty z własciwym o sobie mniemaniem skrytykowałes a nawet potępiłes jego rozwiazanie (co prawda niezbyt udane) nie znajac jego instalacji, a wystarczyło zapytac, skoro lenistwo przeszkodziło poszukac dane z jego stopki. Nie chesz szukac nie szukaj i nie doradzaj nie znajac szczegołow. To takie trudne do zrozumienia?

----------


## mistalova

Dobra, dajmy juz spokoj i skonczmy jalowa dyskusje - kilka postow wyzej jest podany sluszny kierunek dzialania - sprzeglo z mocna jedna pompa i tyle wystarczy.

----------


## asolt

> Dobra, dajmy juz spokoj i skonczmy jalowa dyskusje - kilka postow wyzej jest podany sluszny kierunek dzialania - sprzeglo z mocna jedna pompa i tyle wystarczy.


Moze byc jedna moze byc dwie, jezeli stosujemy regulacje temp. kondygnacyjna to trzeba dwie, po jednej na kazdą kondygnację, jezeli jest pogodówka przy kotle gazowym wystarczy jedna mocna. Kazdy przypadek jest inny, nie ma jednego uniwersalnego rozwiazania dla wszystkich przypadków.

----------


## Slawko123

> Dobra, dajmy juz spokoj i skonczmy jalowa dyskusje - kilka postow wyzej jest podany sluszny kierunek dzialania - sprzeglo z mocna jedna pompa i tyle wystarczy.


Nawet jak masz oddzielną instalację grzejnikową wysokotemperaturową i oddzielną niskotemperaturową podłogową ?

ja np. potrzebuję 3 pompy i nijak nie ma jak tego przeskoczyć. 
jedna kocioł-bufor ze zbiornikiem cwu
druga zasilanie grzejników
trzecia zasilanie podłogówki

----------


## asolt

> Nawet jak masz oddzielną instalację grzejnikową wysokotemperaturową i oddzielną niskotemperaturową podłogową ?


Nie, wtedy musza byc dwie

----------


## mistalova

> Nawet jak masz oddzielną instalację grzejnikową wysokotemperaturową i oddzielną niskotemperaturową podłogową ?
> 
> ja np. potrzebuję 3 pompy i nijak nie ma jak tego przeskoczyć. 
> jedna kocioł-bufor ze zbiornikiem cwu
> druga zasilanie grzejników
> trzecia zasilanie podłogówki


W tym wypadku dyskutujemy o instalacji z jednym obiegiem. 
Zreszta, nie zabieram glosu w przypadku instalacji mieszanych, bo zakladam, ze jak ktos taka robi to nie jest do konca swiadomy "bledu" budowy takiej instalacji.

----------


## wg39070

[QUOTE=Liwko;7311272]Tak, siłą argumentów.
Jakbyś nie zauważył, to asot też skrytykował twoje rozwiązanie, więc kto tu ma braki intelektu?[/QU
OTE]

A ja myślę, żeby zakonczyć te przepychanki. W gruncie rzeczy to przeze mnie to wszystko. Niepotrzebnie zacząlem o tych rozdzielaczach z pompami.

----------


## Liwko

> A ja myślę, żeby zakonczyć te przepychanki. W gruncie rzeczy to przeze mnie to wszystko. Niepotrzebnie zacząlem o tych rozdzielaczach z pompami.


Jestem jak najbardziej za.

----------


## asolt

> Nie dość że pijawka to jeszcze kapuś i kłamczuszek.


Ty nie rozumiesz to wytłumacze, rozwiazanie z pompą w rozdzielaczu nie jest złe w przypadku wg39070 i działa prawidłowo, ale nie oznacza ze nie mogło byc innego lepszego  i tanszego rozwiązania.

----------


## mistalova

> A dlaczego błędu ?
> Ja akurat jestem świadomy tego co robię i tak ma być u mnie, a każdy robi jak chce. jeden same grzejniki, drugi sama podłogówkę, a trzeci mieszaną a czwarty nic nie daje
> to samo piece/kotły , to samo kominki itp. Jeden garaż ociepla, a drugi nie.
> Rozwiązania są różne i nie znaczy, że ktoś popełnia błąd.
> Natomiast śmieszy mnie, jak ludzie z uporem maniaka, uważają, że jak oni zrobili tak, to tak ma robić cały świat i każde inne rozwiązanie jest błędem, do kitu itp.
> 
> 
> To, ze ktoś robi tak a nie inaczej nie jest żadnym błedem


Mieszana instalacja to dodatkowa komplikacja ukladu hydrauliki, ukladu sterowania, no i nie ma co ukrywac - komfort przy OP jest nieporownywalnie wiekszy niz przy ogrzewaniu grzejnikowym. W zasadzie eksploatacja OP tez wyjdzie minimalnie mniejsza.
Niestety, sam mam mieszana instalacje z powodow niezaleznych ode mnie (kiedys nie dalo sie zrobic OP na drewnianym stropie) i jest to jedyna rzecz w moim domu ktora nie daje mi spokoju. 
Ale kiedys wreszcie wywale te kalafiory na pietrze i dam OP na suchym jastrychu  :smile:

----------


## asolt

> Tak, siłą argumentów.
> Jakbyś nie zauważył, to asot też skrytykował twoje rozwiązanie, więc kto tu ma braki intelektu?


Argumentow?? wolne zarty. Moja krytyka to nic w porównaniu z twoją.

----------


## asolt

> Niepotrzebnie zacząlem o tych rozdzielaczach z pompami.


Nie do konca, z kazdej normalnej dyskusji mozna wyniesc jakis pozytek. Wlele osób to czyta, moze sie zastanowią gdy hydraulicy będą im proponowac rózne rozwiazania rozdzielaczy, pomp, sprzegieł.

----------


## Slawko123

> Mieszana instalacja to dodatkowa komplikacja ukladu hydrauliki, ukladu sterowania, no i nie ma co ukrywac - komfort przy OP jest nieporownywalnie wiekszy niz przy ogrzewaniu grzejnikowym. W zasadzie eksploatacja OP tez wyjdzie minimalnie mniejsza.
> Niestety, sam mam mieszana instalacje z powodow niezaleznych ode mnie (kiedys nie dalo sie zrobic OP na drewnianym stropie) i jest to jedyna rzecz w moim domu ktora nie daje mi spokoju. 
> Ale kiedys wreszcie wywale te kalafiory na pietrze i dam OP na suchym jastrychu


A widzisz, a ja żebym sie sfajdał na srodku ulicy nie dam rady OP na pietrze dlatego są kaloryfery. Z resztą tak chciałem.

----------


## baps

> Nie do konca, z kazdej normalnej dyskusji mozna wyniesc jakis pozytek. Wlele osób to czyta, moze sie zastanowią gdy hydraulicy będą im proponowac rózne rozwiazania rozdzielaczy, pomp, sprzegieł.


Ale czy to jest normalna dyskusja? 
Kolega wg39070 nie podał parametrów instalacji. 
Liwko napisał:
"NIE PISZ GŁUPOT!, ŻE PRZY ROZDZIELACZACH DODATKOWE POMPKI TO OCZYWISTOŚĆ, BO TAK NIE JEST!
Owszem, czasami są potrzebne, ALE NIE ZAWSZE!"
Macie między sobą na pieńku więc Ty wymagasz, żeby pamiętał stopki każdego użytkownika i robi się zadyma. Liwko dostaje bana. 
Tak wygląda normalna dyskusja? Przecież napisał prawdę - przy rozdzielaczach dodatkowe pompki to wcale nie jest oczywistość. Mam rozdzielacze i jedna pompa z PC wystarcza.

----------


## Arturo72

> Nawet jak masz oddzielną instalację grzejnikową wysokotemperaturową i oddzielną niskotemperaturową podłogową ?


Nie sądze,żeby ktoś rozsądny i myślacy robił instalację mieszaną  :big grin: Dla takiego to i 10 pompek bedzie mało  :big grin: Łot własnie  :wink: 


> Zreszta, nie zabieram glosu w przypadku instalacji mieszanych, bo zakladam, ze jak ktos taka robi to nie jest do konca swiadomy "bledu" budowy takiej instalacji.

----------


## JTKirk

> A widzisz, a ja żebym sie sfajdał na srodku ulicy nie dam rady OP na pietrze dlatego są kaloryfery. Z resztą tak chciałem.


z perspektywy kilkuletniego użytkowania nie wyobrażam sobie nie mieć OP na piętrze....no ale każdy ma prawo wyboru i prawo do popełniania własnych błędów  :wink: 

mistalova - opcją alternatywną jest ogrzewanie ścienne w przypadku drewnianego stropu. Byłem w takim domu który ma częściowo ścienne i reszta OP i na pewno jest to lepsze rozwiązanie niż kalafiory

----------


## JTKirk

Widzę, że u Liwko stopka także zniknęła....
pamiętam co w niej było i dlaczego  :big tongue: 
to może wiele tłumaczyć  :wink:

----------


## lukasziza

witajcie,

Mam pytanie ponieważ posiadam 100% podłogówki - 2 rozdzielacze zwykłe bez rotametrów - czy zawory od powrotów odkręcić na max - pomimo że niektóre od zasilania są przykręcone?

i jeszcze jedno czy jak odkręcę wszędzie przepływy na maxa to zwiększy się zużycie gazu?

----------


## KAN-therm

Każda z pętli grzewczych powinna być odpowiednio wyregulowana - przepływ przez daną pętle zależy od wielu czynników, między innymi od ich długości. Mówiąc w skrócie pętle długie będą miały przepływ większy, pętle krótkie mniejszy.

----------


## admiralbar

U mnie wg projektu pętle mają taką długość :
sypialnia 1 53m, sypialnia 2 - 81m, salon - 2 pętle 96 i 78m, kuchnia i korytarz+wiatrołap 78m, sypialnia + pralnia 92m.
Rozstaw wszędzie co 15 cm. Czy to prawidłowy projekt ?
Zastanawiam się czy nie lepiej po prostu walić wszędzie po równo (co 15 cm) , byle pętle były mniej więcej równe ?
Grzał będę PC albo kotłem elektr

----------


## plusfoto

Czy dobrze rozumiem że kuchnię korytarz i wiatrołap masz na jednej pętli?

----------


## grzeniu666

> Czy dobrze rozumiem że kuchnię korytarz i wiatrołap masz na jednej pętli?


Jakie by to były powierzchnie przy co 15. Chyba korytarz+wiatro to wspólna 78m, kuchnia również 78m.

----------


## admiralbar

DZięki za odzew, jest tak : Rozdzielacz ulokowany w pralni po lewej stronie korytarza, stamtąd pętla zasówa przez korytarz, idzie do wiatrołapu (tutaj w meander 6 gałęzi) i dalej do kuchni w ślimak, wracając zahacza jaieś 5m2 salonu i przez korytarz wraca do rozdzialacza w pralni. Całość to 78m długości a powierzchniowo : korytarz liczę 5,5 m2 ( ale idą przez niego jeszcze 2 pętle do salonu)
wiatrołap powierzchni grzanej ok 3m2, 
kuchnia ok 10m2 
salon ok 5m2

----------


## asolt

> DZięki za odzew, jest tak : Rozdzielacz ulokowany w pralni po lewej stronie korytarza, stamtąd pętla zasówa przez korytarz, idzie do wiatrołapu (tutaj w meander 6 gałęzi) i dalej do kuchni w ślimak, wracając zahacza jaieś 5m2 salonu i przez korytarz wraca do rozdzialacza w pralni. Całość to 78m długości a powierzchniowo : korytarz liczę 5,5 m2 ( ale idą przez niego jeszcze 2 pętle do salonu)
> wiatrołap powierzchni grzanej ok 3m2, 
> kuchnia ok 10m2 
> salon ok 5m2


Trzy pomieszczenia na jednej pętli, tak było w projekcie?, fajny ten projekt, jak to pózniej wyregulowac?, czym będziesz grzał?jak sterował temperaturą, miejscami meander?
Musiałem cos przegapic chyba zmieniły sie w miedzyczasie zasady projektowania, dobrze ze jest to forum bo przynajmniej mozna poczytac o nowosciach z wielu dziedzin.

----------


## admiralbar

To projekt zrobiony przez projektanta, nie przeze mnie czy innego domorosłego hydraulika. Jak trzeba podam z imienia i nazwiska może on coś wie o tych nowościach  :smile: 
Moc grzania pomieszczeń jest ok 15-20% większa od tego co wychodzi z OZC  robionego przez asolta. 
Grzał będę kotłem konspela, ew zastanowię się nad pompą ciepła.
P.S sorry alsolt, nie zauważyłem że to Ty odpowiedziałeś w ostatnim poście  :smile:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## asolt

> To projekt zrobiony przez projektanta, nie przeze mnie czy innego domorosłego hydraulika. Jak trzeba podam z imienia i nazwiska może on coś wie o tych nowościach 
> Moc grzania pomieszczeń jest ok 15-20% większa od tego co wychodzi z OZC  robionego przez asolta. 
> Grzał będę kotłem konspela, ew zastanowię się nad pompą ciepła.
> P.S sorry alsolt, nie zauważyłem że to Ty odpowiedziałeś w ostatnim poście  Pozdrawiam


Z tymi zmienionym zasadami to zartowałem, po prostu tak sie nie robi, pieczątka to nie wszystko, a tym przypadku to posiadanie uprawnien powodem do chwały nie jest.
Najlepiej by było gdy:
-wszystkie pomieszczenia miały oddzielne pętle (jedna lub kilka w zaleznosci od obliczen)
-dlugosc pętli nie musi byc jednakowa bo to technicznie niemozliwe z powodu róznych powierzchni i róznych strat jednostkowych w tych pomieszczeniach
-długosc petli nie powinna przekraczac 100 mb (razem z dobiegami) dla pex16, od róznych długosci są rotametry dla regulacji
-obliczenia powinny byc wykonane tak aby osiągnąc najnizsza mozliwą temperature zasilania z czym wiąze sie we wiekszosci przypadków koniecznosc zastosowania grzejnika drabinkowego w łazienkach
- srednice rur zasilajacych rozdzielacze mozliwe jak najwieksze np cu28, pex32
- układanie pętli w slimaka
-izolowanie dobiegów na całej długosci od rozdzielacza do początku petli otuliną np. 18/6

Jak widac Twoj projektant tymi zasadami nie bardzo sie przejął, ale co tam przeciez on ma uprawnienia, to sie zna.

----------


## admiralbar

To moze dla pewnosci poprosze o weryfikacje projektu. 

Wg tego co pisal asolt lazienki powinny byc na osobnych petlach, bo tam przeciez chce wyzsza temp ale z drugiej strony petla w meander najpierw idzie do lazienki, potem na reszte chalupy.
Inna petla najpierw idzie do wiatrolapu przez korytarz i do kuchni, wracajac przez salon. Ale zaraz, przeciez nie chce temp 20`C w wiatrolapie.
Juz mam metlik we lbie

----------


## asolt

> To moze dla pewnosci poprosze o weryfikacje projektu. 
> 
> Wg tego co pisal asolt lazienki powinny byc na osobnych petlach, bo tam przeciez chce wyzsza temp ale z drugiej strony petla w meander najpierw idzie do lazienki, potem na reszte chalupy.
> Inna petla najpierw idzie do wiatrolapu przez korytarz i do kuchni, wracajac przez salon. Ale zaraz, przeciez nie chce temp 20`C w wiatrolapie.
> Juz mam metlik we lbie


Tak jak wiekszosc prezentowanych tu projektów do oceny równiez ten jest wytworem oprogramowania wspomagajacego projektowanie, projektant podał dane a reszte zrobil program,z wiadomym skutkiem. Projektant bez chwili zastanowienia wydrukował przesłal i zainkasował odpowiednią dolę za swoją ciezką pracę

----------


## admiralbar

To pozostaje mi robić projekt od nowa ?

----------


## Pratchawiec

> To pozostaje mi robić projekt od nowa ?


Witam

Niekoniecznie. 
Ale to zależy od tego czego oczekujesz oraz poprawności wyliczeń obciążenia cieplnego dla poszczególnych pomieszczeń.
Jeśli zamierzać utrzymywać w domu wyrównaną temperaturę ( oczywiście wyższą w łazienkach), rozkład ( nie rozstaw! ) pętli na poszczególne pomieszczenia nie ma większego znaczenia.

Poprawnie wykonane obliczenia oraz takież same wykonanie poszczególnych  pętli, prowadzi do braku konieczności wykonywania jakichkolwiek regulacji przepływów, przy obiegach o wyrównanej długości.
Przykładowo, u mnie jedna pętla fi 18 o długości ok. 90 m ogrzewa kotłownię, część wiatrołapu i korytarza, małą łazienkę i pralnię. Nie  mam np w ogóle odrębnych pętli dla wiatrołapu i i komunikacji, gdyż ogrzewają je w części izolowane dobiegi do dalszych pomieszczeń.

Mam 9 całkowicie otwartych pętli o długościach 87 - 93m i wyrównana temperaturę we wszystkich pomieszczeniach (sypialnia ok 1 mniej).

Tak więc da się, ale wynikać to musi z dość starannych wyliczeń i to - jak słusznie zauważył Asolt, niekoniecznie wyłącznie maszynowych.
Dodam, że nieprzypadkowo mam u siebie rozstaw rurek 10, 15, 17,5, 20 a w kotłowni nawet 40 cm.

Pozdrawiam

Pratchawiec

----------


## stam222

Czyli trzeba wykonać nowy projekt bo raczej te odległości pomiędzy rurkami z beretu nie wypadną.  :wink: .
Pzdr

----------


## ironsmith

> -obliczenia powinny byc wykonane tak aby osiągnąc najnizsza mozliwą temperature zasilania z czym wiąze sie we wiekszosci przypadków koniecznosc zastosowania grzejnika drabinkowego w łazienkach


aslot możesz rozwinąć tą myśl, możliwa najniższa temperatura zasilania np.35stC prawie wyklucza stosowanie drabinki (mała moc)

----------


## Pratchawiec

> aslot możesz rozwinąć tą myśl, możliwa najniższa temperatura zasilania np.35stC prawie wyklucza stosowanie drabinki (mała moc)


Zgadza się.

Jej wpływ na podniesienie temperatury w łazience będzie minimalny, zwłaszcza że coraz częściej temp. zasilania 35* jest szczytową.
Taniej i prościej będzie umieścić bezpośrednio pod częścią ceramiki podłogowej niewielką matę grzewczą sterowaną termostatem, ewentualnie z programatorem czasowym.
Ręczniki inne "mokre" suszy sprawna wentylacja.

Pozdrawiam

Pratchawiec

----------


## Arturo72

> aslot możesz rozwinąć tą myśl, możliwa najniższa temperatura zasilania np.35stC prawie wyklucza stosowanie drabinki (mała moc)


Dokładnie,drabinka nie ma stanowić grzejnika ogrzewającego łazienkę bo nie ogrzeje.
Może jedynie "ogrzać" lub wysuszyć ręczniki ale przy sprawnej WM bez drabinki ręczniki będą suche.

----------


## asolt

> Dokładnie,drabinka nie ma stanowić grzejnika ogrzewającego łazienkę bo nie ogrzeje.
> Może jedynie "ogrzać" lub wysuszyć ręczniki ale przy sprawnej WM bez drabinki ręczniki będą suche.


Drabinka ma stanowic grzejnik uzupelniajacy moc grzejnika podłogowego, ile to jest ? róznie od 10 do 40 czasem i 50% calosci strat łazienki. Tak wychodzi to w obliczeniach i tak jest w rzeczywistosci.

----------


## asolt

> aslot możesz rozwinąć tą myśl, możliwa najniższa temperatura zasilania np.35stC prawie wyklucza stosowanie drabinki (mała moc)


Nic nie wyklucza, drabinka ma stonowic uzupelnienie calkowitych strat w łazience. Na ogół jest tak ze ze wzgledu na zakladana tem 24 oC brakuje mocy grzejnika podłogowego z kolei z powodu tej mozliwe najnizszej Tz i wtedy uzupelnianiamy te brakujacą moc grzejnikiem drabinkowym. Xzasem z obliczen wychodzi od dosc duzy bo sporo mocy brakuje a wtedy albo zmniejszamy zakladana temp łazienki przy temp obliczeniowe zewn. albo uzupelniamy te moc grzalką wbudowaną w ten grzejnik. Mozliwosci jest sporo. Wszystko zalezy od wymagan inwestora.

----------


## wg39070

> Dokładnie,drabinka nie ma stanowić grzejnika ogrzewającego łazienkę bo nie ogrzeje.
> Może jedynie "ogrzać" lub wysuszyć ręczniki ale przy sprawnej WM bez
>  drabinki ręczniki będą suche.


A przy WG to ręczniki zgniją? Już nie mogę z tą cudowną WM. Mam WG i ręczniki schną na zwykłym wieszaku, czyli wg wyznawców WM mam zepsutą grawitacyjną bo ręczniki schną!!!

----------


## Pod

Prowadząc rurki zasilające z kotła czy też pompy ciepła do rozdzielaczy idące w podłodze w ktorej warstwie je kładliście? na chudziaku? na pierwszej warstwie styro? czy obok rurek podłogówki? ale to ostatnie raczej nie wykonalne. Rurki bedą dn32 w otulinie. Można bezpośrednio na chudziaku nie bojąc się o straty ciepła ?

----------


## karolek75

> A przy WG to ręczniki zgniją? Już nie mogę z tą cudowną WM. Mam WG i ręczniki schną na zwykłym wieszaku, czyli wg wyznawców WM mam zepsutą grawitacyjną bo ręczniki schną!!!


Bo widzisz, latem WG czesto nie dziala.

----------


## JTKirk

> A przy WG to ręczniki zgniją? Już nie mogę z tą cudowną WM. Mam WG i ręczniki schną na zwykłym wieszaku, czyli wg wyznawców WM mam zepsutą grawitacyjną bo ręczniki schną!!!


jest jeszcze inna kwestia  do WG budował zgodnie z projektem, to  WG zwyczajnie by nie działała...
wiem, projektant winny...ale się zdarza...

----------


## wg39070

> Bo widzisz, latem WG czesto nie dziala.


Teraz z innej beczki. Jak posiadacze WM mający w domu instalację gazową przechodzą opinię kominiarską, skoro przy gazie wymuszona wentylacja jest niedopuszczalna? Miałem niedawno wizytę kominiarza w związku z odbiorem budynku i powiedział jasno, że w kuchni zasilanej gazem nie wolno montować żadnych wentylatorów elektrycznych w kanale wentylacyjnym.

----------


## karolek75

> Teraz z innej beczki. Jak posiadacze WM mający w domu instalację gazową przechodzą opinię kominiarską, skoro przy gazie wymuszona wentylacja jest niedopuszczalna? Miałem niedawno wizytę kominiarza w związku z odbiorem budynku i powiedział jasno, że w kuchni zasilanej gazem nie wolno montować żadnych wentylatorów elektrycznych w kanale wentylacyjnym.


I widzisz w tym absurd? Latem nie działa ale wentyla niet.

----------


## fotohobby

> Teraz z innej beczki. Jak posiadacze WM mający w domu instalację gazową przechodzą opinię kominiarską, skoro przy gazie wymuszona wentylacja jest niedopuszczalna? Miałem niedawno wizytę kominiarza w związku z odbiorem budynku i powiedział jasno, że w kuchni zasilanej gazem nie wolno montować żadnych wentylatorów elektrycznych w kanale wentylacyjnym.


Kominiarza masz z epoki Króla Ćwieczka
Przeczytaj o urządzeniach gazowych klasy C.

----------


## misiupl

> Kominiarza masz z epoki Króla Ćwieczka
> Przeczytaj o urządzeniach gazowych klasy C.


Ok, kuchnia gazowa nie jest urządzeniem gazowym klasy C

----------


## JTKirk

> Kominiarza masz z epoki Króla Ćwieczka


to chyba standard w tym zawodzie....

----------


## fotohobby

No fakt, jeśli kominiarz myślał o kuchni gazowej, to można go rozgrzeszyć
(choć nie wiem, czy wentylacja nawiewno-wywiewna zrównoważona nie jest czasem dopuszczalna), ale nadal kol wg39070 powinien poczytać o urządzeniach klasy C, żeby nie zastanawiać się :



> Jak posiadacze WM mający w domu instalację gazową przechodzą opinię kominiarską, skoro przy gazie wymuszona wentylacja jest niedopuszczalna



EDIT:
Poza tym nawet użytkownicy FM potwierdzają"

orko:



> Ja jestem po odbiorze kominiarskim przez Mistrza Kominiarskiego (zwykłego kominiarza nawet nie warto wpuszczać do domu). Kuchnię z kuchenką gazową mam połączoną z salonem. W salonie dwa nawiewy, w kuchni wywiew. Okap pracuje w trybie pochłaniacza. Zero problemów z odbiorem.


Podtrzymuję więc swą opinię: kominiarz z średniowiecza....

----------


## ironsmith

pytanie do Kan-therm lub innych którzy mogą mi to wyjasnić
oglądałem ostatnio tabele w pradnikach (strona internetowa) kan-therm 
1. tabela szybki dobór roztawu rur

2.wydajności ogrzewanie podłogowe dla Fm 35stC

i teraz pytanie z tabeli 1 przy założeniu zasil/pow 35/25 dla roztawu 0,10m i R 0,00 q=55-60 W/m2 - 20stC
w tabeli 2 dla tych samych parametrów tylko pojawia się TFm 35st C q=90 w/m2
skąd wynika ta rozbieżność? chyba że TFm to średni (35+25)/2

----------


## Aaricia23

Panowie u nas na piętrze złożyło się tak że ukladamy styropian na podłodze w dwóch warstwach, niestety ta górna warstwa jest bardzo cieńka tj ma 1 cm lub 2 cm. Czy istnieją jakieś przeciwskazania żeby tą górną warstwe przyklejać do tej dolnej np klejem w piance do styropianu? Mąż obawia sie że ta górna warstwa będzie sie podnosić razem z rurkami podłgówki i spinkami. Wszyscy tu piszą o układaniu styropianu w warstwach na zakładke ale nikt nie wspomniał o ich sklejeniu razem jesli są bardzo cieńkie.

----------


## admiralbar

Po co chcecie je kleić ?
Styropian układa się na zakładkę od gruntu, żeby kłaść w drugiej warstwie instalacje i nie było mostków do chudziaka.
To na pewno styropian na podłogę ?

----------


## asolt

> Po co chcecie je kleić ?
> Styropian układa się na zakładkę od gruntu, żeby kłaść w drugiej warstwie instalacje i nie było mostków do chudziaka.
> To na pewno styropian na podłogę ?


Po to chociazby aby uszczelnic wszystkie szczeliny które wynikają z niedokladnego przycięcia, szczegolnie przy rurach instalacji elektrycznej, odkurzacza, ciezko jest super dokładnie przyciąc styropian, niektórzy uzupelniają to piaskiem ktorzy z izolacyjnoscia ma niewiele wspolnego,  oraz jak Aaricia słusznie zauwazyła aby rurki nie podnosiły wierzchniej warstwy styropianu. Widziałem nieraz takie wynalazki jak dociskanie rurek deskami i pustakami

----------


## Aaricia23

No właśnie, głowną przyczyną tego pomysłu jest możliwość unoszenia sie tej cienkiej warstwy styropianu. Po sklejeniu nie ma takiej szansy. Jakieś przeciwskazania ? 
Między rurki sypią nam perlit chociaż dziadostwo to, strasznie sie pyli i wszedzie wchodzi. I chyba nie wyjdzie taniej niż pianka.

----------


## grzeniu666

> No właśnie, głowną przyczyną tego pomysłu jest możliwość unoszenia sie tej cienkiej warstwy styropianu. Po sklejeniu nie ma takiej szansy. Jakieś przeciwskazania ? 
> Między rurki sypią nam perlit chociaż dziadostwo to, strasznie sie pyli i wszedzie wchodzi. I chyba nie wyjdzie taniej niż pianka.


Jak najbardziej klej, wszędzie gdzie unoszenie może szkodzić, tylko dociskaj płyty (czymś, mi zostałą sporo silikatów 8cm których do tego używałem) na czas wiązania pianki, aby się pustki nie robiły między warstwami.

----------


## grzeniu666

> pytanie do Kan-therm lub innych którzy mogą mi to wyjasnić
> oglądałem ostatnio tabele w pradnikach (strona internetowa) kan-therm 
> 1. tabela szybki dobór roztawu rur
> 
> 2.wydajności ogrzewanie podłogowe dla Fm 35stC
> 
> i teraz pytanie z tabeli 1 przy założeniu zasil/pow 35/25 dla roztawu 0,10m i R 0,00 q=55-60 W/m2 - 20stC
> w tabeli 2 dla tych samych parametrów tylko pojawia się TFm 35st C q=90 w/m2
> skąd wynika ta rozbieżność? chyba że TFm to średni (35+25)/2


Chyba taki musi być, t_Fm to średnia (i to by pasowało), sama temp zasilania lub powrotu byłaby przecież niewystarczająca (od obu zależy wydajność).

----------


## grzeniu666

> Najlepiej by było gdy:
> -wszystkie pomieszczenia miały oddzielne pętle (jedna lub kilka w zaleznosci od obliczen)
> ...
> -izolowanie dobiegów na całej długosci od rozdzielacza do początku petli otuliną np. 18/6


Polimeryzowałbym...  :smile: 

Po co np. korytarz otwarty na salon otwarty na kuchnię mają mieć osobne pętle? Dlaczego "ślepo" nie grupować np. mikrych sąsiadujących pomieszczeń?
Przykłady (całkiem zwyczajne jak sądzę):
- od rozdzielacza jest do małej (4m2) łazienki 2mb, a do małego (4m2) wiatrołapu 4mb, można oba spokojnie obskoczyć pętlą <70mb (oczywiści łazienka po stronie zasilania). Dlaczego nie? Aby móc sterować osobno (po co?)?
- od rozdzielacza korytarzem (podłużnym holem) szerokim ca. 1,5m, rury idą do salonu (3 pętle bo deska), pętla do kuchni, dodatkowo do wiatrołapu, razem 10 nitek (robi się rozstaw 15cm, podłoga płytki). Upychać dla idei je po otulinach i dawać gdzieś między tymi otulinami osobną pętelkę dla samego korytarza? Na mój gust bezsens.

----------


## asolt

> Polimeryzowałbym... 
> 
> .... Upychać dla idei je po otulinach i dawać gdzieś między tymi otulinami osobną pętelkę dla samego korytarza? Na mój gust bezsens.


Na swoje porady dajesz gwarancje i w przypadku mieprawidłowego działania pokrywasz koszty przeróbki?. Mozna radzic na forum bez zadnej odpowiedzialnosci za poradę.U siebie mozesz zrobic jak uwazasz, ale innym chyba juz nie, podpiszesz sie pod projektem, przyjmniesz odpowiedzialnosc za zła doradę. Zasady które podałem są ogolne, to czy w danym przypadku zastosujemy zalezy od konkretnego przypadku. Nad kazdym przypadkiem trzeba sie zastanowic, mozliwe są pewne odstepstwa, zawsze jest potrzebny zdrowy rozsadek i wynikajaca z niego sztuka kompromisu pomiedzy poszczegolnymi zasadami. Jak rozumiem zaprojektowałes juz wiele instalacji i je zrealizowałes, wiec masz wyniki obserwacji, ja równiez wiele instalacji zaprojektowałem i wykonałem (moze nie osobiscie) wiele regulowałem hydraulicznie i wszystkie działają prawidłowo pomimo jak twierdzisz bezsensownych rozwiązan. Wracajac do tych otulin, to miałem wiele zapytan jak wyregulowac podłogówke w korytarzu przez który przechodzą dobiegi petli do wszystkich pomiesczen, który to korytarz jest notorycznie przegrzewany bo zaoszczedzono/posłuchano doradców i nie zastosowano otulin na dobiegach. Przy okazji w takich przypadkach wychodza czasem niedogrzania pomieszczen co wymaga z kolei albo podniesienia biegu pompy lub Tz, a co dodatkowo wzmaga przegrzanie korytarza który notabene ma stosunkowo małe straty i (błedne) koło sie zamyka. Czekam na Twoją doradę co nalezy zrobic w takim przypadku, skoro tak ochoczo krytykujesz to poradz.

----------


## Slawko123

> Polimeryzowałbym... 
> 
> Po co np. korytarz otwarty na salon otwarty na kuchnię mają mieć osobne pętle? Dlaczego "ślepo" nie grupować np. mikrych sąsiadujących pomieszczeń?
> Przykłady (całkiem zwyczajne jak sądzę):
> - od rozdzielacza jest do małej (4m2) łazienki 2mb, a do małego (4m2) wiatrołapu 4mb, można oba spokojnie obskoczyć pętlą <70mb (oczywiści łazienka po stronie zasilania). Dlaczego nie? Aby móc sterować osobno (po co?)?
> - od rozdzielacza korytarzem (podłużnym holem) szerokim ca. 1,5m, rury idą do salonu (3 pętle bo deska), pętla do kuchni, dodatkowo do wiatrołapu, razem 10 nitek (robi się rozstaw 15cm, podłoga płytki). *Upychać dla idei je po otulinach i dawać gdzieś między tymi otulinami osobną pętelkę* dla samego korytarza? Na mój gust bezsens.


Ja wszystkie dobiegi dałem w otulinie w środkowej warstwie styro(5-4-5), inaczej miałbym problem z łazienką i korytarzem, przez które to pomieszczenia idą wszystkie dobiegi. Każde pomieszczenie ma swoją pętle.

----------


## grzeniu666

> Na swoje porady dajesz gwarancje i w przypadku mieprawidłowego działania pokrywasz koszty przeróbki?. Mozna radzic na forum bez zadnej odpowiedzialnosci za poradę.U siebie mozesz zrobic jak uwazasz, ale innym chyba juz nie, podpiszesz sie pod projektem, przyjmniesz odpowiedzialnosc za zła doradę. Zasady które podałem są ogolne, to czy w danym przypadku zastosujemy zalezy od konkretnego przypadku. Nad kazdym przypadkiem trzeba sie zastanowic, mozliwe są pewne odstepstwa, zawsze jest potrzebny zdrowy rozsadek i wynikajaca z niego sztuka kompromisu pomiedzy poszczegolnymi zasadami. Jak rozumiem zaprojektowałes juz wiele instalacji i je zrealizowałes, wiec masz wyniki obserwacji, ja równiez wiele instalacji zaprojektowałem i wykonałem (moze nie osobiscie) wiele regulowałem hydraulicznie i wszystkie działają prawidłowo pomimo jak twierdzisz bezsensownych rozwiązan. Wracajac do tych otulin, to miałem wiele zapytan jak wyregulowac podłogówke w korytarzu przez który przechodzą dobiegi petli do wszystkich pomiesczen, który to korytarz jest notorycznie przegrzewany bo zaoszczedzono/posłuchano doradców i nie zastosowano otulin na dobiegach. Przy okazji w takich przypadkach wychodza czasem niedogrzania pomieszczen co wymaga z kolei albo podniesienia biegu pompy lub Tz, a co dodatkowo wzmaga przegrzanie korytarza który notabene ma stosunkowo małe straty i (błedne) koło sie zamyka. Czekam na Twoją doradę co nalezy zrobic w takim przypadku, skoro tak ochoczo krytykujesz to poradz.


Nie twierdzę że otuliny na dobiegachj są zawsze zbędne (napisałeś "Najlepiej by było gdy"), lecz że mogą być zbędne (na mój nos częściej).

To jest temat "Podłogówka samemu", zaprojektowałem i użytkuję dla siebie (rodziny).

Zaobserwowałem również że to zdecydowanie (przynajmniej u mnie) jak to się mówi "nie apteka" (z różnych względów czasowo zmieniałem ustawienia, żadnych sensacji nie było.

----------


## asolt

> Nie twierdzę że otuliny na dobiegachj są zawsze zbędne (napisałeś "Najlepiej by było gdy"), lecz że mogą być zbędne (na mój nos częściej).
> 
> To jest temat "Podłogówka samemu", zaprojektowałem i użytkuję dla siebie (rodziny).
> 
> Zaobserwowałem również że to zdecydowanie (przynajmniej u mnie) jak to się mówi "nie apteka" (z różnych względów czasowo zmieniałem ustawienia, żadnych sensacji nie było.


Czy podłogowka samemu czy nie to nie ma znaczenia, zawsze powinna byc zaprojektowana i wykonana najlepiej jak to mozliwe, jak mówi przysłowie "lepsze jest wrogiem dobrego"
Co do Twojego nosa to obawiam sie ze akuat nos niewiele ma do powiedzenia jesli to tak mozna okreslic w sprawie stosowania otulin.

----------


## grzeniu666

> Czy podłogowka samemu czy nie to nie ma znaczenia, zawsze powinna byc zaprojektowana i wykonana najlepiej jak to mozliwe


Pytaie o sens, a zawsze można jeszcze lepiej. 
 Po prostu uważam że kapkę przesadzasz z tą dokładnością, ale to nic złego, troche lepiej i drożej, też zadziała  :wink:

----------


## asolt

> Pytaie o sens, a zawsze można jeszcze lepiej. 
>  Po prostu uważam że kapkę przesadzasz z tą dokładnością, ale to nic złego, troche lepiej i drożej, też zadziała


W projektowaniu nie mozna nie przesadzac z dokładnoscią, albo sie cos liczy i wykonuje zgodnie z projektem albo wg własnego widzimisię. Jak wczesniej napisałem kazdy u siebie moze zrobic po swojemu i pretensje bedzie miał tylko do siebie. Jak na takie rozwiązanie nie przystanę, tym bardziej ze sie ono sprawdza w praktyce.

----------


## Busters

Wczesniej gadaliscie na temat garazu wiec jeszcze ja zapytam.. chce miec 8-10stopni co lepsze rurki co 30-40cm czy grzejnik?
Jakies argumenty za jednym albo drugim rozwiazaniem?

----------


## mopsik87

Jeśli zamierzasz coś przy samochodzie robić to podłogówka :]

----------


## grzeniu666

> W projektowaniu nie mozna nie przesadzac z dokładnoscią...


A niby dlaczego nie? Po co uwzględniać w obliczeniach czynniki które wpływają w niemal zerowym stopniu na wynik (gdy jednocześnie jest więcej czynników które są mało- lub nieprzewidywalne a wpływają znacznie mocniej, co nie znaczy istotnie)? Czy rozstawy podajesz z precyzją mikrometrową, a rury klient (lub wykonawca) ma układać z suwmiarką (inaczej "pretensje bedzie miał tylko do siebie")? Pewnie nie, a chyba należałoby zgodnie z dewizą: 


> zawsze powinna byc zaprojektowana i wykonana najlepiej jak to mozliwe

----------


## asolt

> A niby dlaczego nie? Po co uwzględniać w obliczeniach czynniki które wpływają w niemal zerowym stopniu na wynik (gdy jednocześnie jest więcej czynników które są mało- lub nieprzewidywalne a wpływają znacznie mocniej, co nie znaczy istotnie)? Czy rozstawy podajesz z precyzją mikrometrową, a rury klient (lub wykonawca) ma układać z suwmiarką (inaczej "pretensje bedzie miał tylko do siebie")? Pewnie nie, a chyba należałoby zgodnie z dewizą:


Akurat rozstawy podaje z krokiem 5 cm, majac folie z nadrukiem łatwiej sie układa, a fakt ze zawsze liczę z nadwyzka mocy która wynika z tak przyjetego rozstawu niczemu nie przeszkadza. Co do czynników które mało wpłaywają i te ktorych wpłych jest duzy wymien kilka i podaj procentowy ich wpływ na calosc wyników. Zawsze lepiej sie dyskutuje mając liczby i wartosci ale wartosci potwierdzone a nie przypuszczalne.

----------


## andrzejkww

witam, 
mam mały problem z ogrzewaniem podłogowym ponieważ na rozdzielaczach nie widać przepływów. Dom piętrowy - na  górze 8 sekcji na dole 9.  wszystko zasilone jedynie pompką z kotła kondensacyjnego (w dokumentacji kotła z charakterystyki wyczytałem że na 3 biegu  pompka(15-50) daje 800 l/h)  a zapotrzebowanie wszystkich pętel to 1000 l/h i trzeba dodać jeszcze rury doprowadzające. Kiedy zakręcę  kilka sekcji to pojawia się mały przepływ. 
Co można zrobić w takiej sytuacji ? dostawić pompkę na powrocie? jeżeli tak to chyba trzeba dodać sprzęgło ? bo samej pompki nie można ?
Dzięki !

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> witam, 
> mam mały problem z ogrzewaniem podłogowym ponieważ na rozdzielaczach nie widać przepływów. Dom piętrowy - na  górze 8 sekcji na dole 9.  wszystko zasilone jedynie pompką z kotła kondensacyjnego (w dokumentacji kotła z charakterystyki wyczytałem że na 3 biegu  pompka(15-50) daje 800 l/h)  a zapotrzebowanie wszystkich pętel to 1000 l/h i trzeba dodać jeszcze rury doprowadzające. Kiedy zakręcę  kilka sekcji to pojawia się mały przepływ. 
> Co można zrobić w takiej sytuacji ? dostawić pompkę na powrocie? jeżeli tak to chyba trzeba dodać sprzęgło ? bo samej pompki nie można ?
> Dzięki !


Twój problem jest stosunkowo powszechny kiedy kocioł ma pracować z ogrzewaniem podłogowym czy ściennym. Nie ma wątpliwości, że potrzebujesz dodatkowej pompki obiegowej. 
Jeśli chodzi o kwestie gdzie taką pompkę zainstalować to można to zrobić zarówno na zasilaniu jak i powrocie , pamiętaj proszę tylko o odpowiednim zamontowaniu (zgodnym z kierunkiem przepływu) oraz o zaworach odcinających, które przyśpieszą ewentualną wymianę pompki. Nie kupuj również zbyt dużej pompki (max130% wydajności pompy kotłowej)
Zastosowanie sprzęgła na pewno przedłuży żywotność Twojej dodatkowej pompy, Twój kocioł będzie również pracował płynnej przy zmianie zapotrzebowania na moc grzewczą.
Mamy kilka takich urządzeń w naszej ofercie TUTAJ

----------


## andrzejkww

Dziękuje bardzo za odpowiedż, rozumiem że sprzęgło  również trzeba zamontować ?

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Dziękuje bardzo za odpowiedż, rozumiem że sprzęgło  również trzeba zamontować ?


Witam ponownie, 
Otóż, jeśli twoja pompa obiegowa nie daje rady, to podejrzewam, że dołożenie kolejnej załatwi problem, tylko należy twój układ odsprzęglić. 

Zapytaj instalatora, ale uważam, że powinien zostać dołożony bufor, który spełni rolę zarówno zasobnika ciepła jak i sprzęgła. 
Wielkość bufora to 25l na każdy kilowat mocy pompy. 

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## wastag

witam 
problem jest taki że nie założyłem dodatkowych osłon na pexy przechodzące przez dylatacje wylewek, ot wyleciało....
Jakie mogą być tego konsekwencje? Można to jakoś naprawić? wylewki z włóknami, 5-7 cm, na spodzie styropian eps70podłoga i folia.
i jeszcze jedno przez przypadek zauważyłem, już grubo po fakcie, że ekipa wylała mi na piętrze w dwóch pomieszczeniach wylewki grubości 3-4cm także niewiele zakrywają pętle podłogówki. Co z tym można poradzić?

----------


## kasiekkk

> Witam,  na początku proszę o wyrozumiałość Przeczytałam prawie cały wątek, obliczyłam ozc i z tabel dobrałam rozstaw rur. Może ktoś byłby tak miły i zerknął fachowym okiem czy to co zrobiłam ma ręcę i nogi
> 
> Najpierw OZC. 
> -dom zbudowany z  Potothermu 25 P+W, 
> -podłoga na gruncie 10 cm styropianu 0,031, 6cm wylewki, płytki
> -strop 4 cm styropianu, wylewka 6cm, panele
> -stropodach wylewany tzw trumna, na to wełna 15cm
> -ściany 15cm styropianu 0,31
> -okna 1,27
> ...


Witam po dlugim czasie. Mam pare pytan do osob kepiej zorientowanych w temacie. Podlogowka zrobiona wg powyzszego schematu. Piec immergas victrix exa 24 x 1 erp ustawiony na moc 18 przez instalatora. Dolozona dodatkowa pompa. Piec od 14 wrzesnia pozarl 360m3. CO wlaczone 14pazdziernika. Temp. wody 27-28 od dwoch dni 29. W domu na parterze 20-21 stopni na pietrze chlodniej. Moje pytania
Czy montowac jakies sterowanie? Dom jest ostatni w zabudowie wiec jest dosc wietrznie-slyszalam ze pogodowka tego nie lubi. Jesli tak to jakie?
Jak wyrownac temperature na pietrze z parterem-krecenie przy rozdzielaczu na razie nic nie dalo.
Czy zuzycie gazu nie jest zbyt duze nawet jak na pierwszy sezon? Ostatnie dwa dni 10m na db. Podloga nie byla wygrzewana-nisteylo takiej mozliwosci-wylewka ma ponad 1,5 roku

----------


## kasiekkk

Pisane z telefonu -przepraszam za literowki

----------


## teres

Zmniejsz przepływy na parterze i poczekaj,

----------


## kasiekkk



----------


## kasiekkk

mam nadzieje ze cos widac (pietro)

----------


## xentro

Panowie pomóżcie, znalazłem powyższy zestaw na znanym portalu. 
Gdzie tu podłączyć powrót, bo zasilamy na dolnej belce przed termostatem.

----------


## CityMatic

> Panowie pomóżcie, znalazłem powyższy zestaw na znanym portalu. 
> Gdzie tu podłączyć powrót, bo zasilamy na dolnej belce przed termostatem.


Coś takiego

----------


## xentro

> Coś takiego


No właśnie nie bardzo, na górnej belce po lewej stronie jest gniazdo na kapilarę a nie powrót jak na drugim rysunku.

Wygląda na to, że na dolnej belce pod spustem. Tylko 7 obwodów na 1/2 cala ? Trochę mało....

----------


## CityMatic

> No właśnie nie bardzo, na górnej belce po lewej stronie jest gniazdo na kapilarę a nie powrót jak na drugim rysunku.
> 
> Wygląda na to, że na dolnej belce pod spustem. Tylko 7 obwodów na 1/2 cala ? Trochę mało....


...? jakie gniazdo na jaką kapilarę? przecież to jest przylgowy czujnik do RTL, a ilość obwodów - rozdzielacze są różne więc w czym problem z doborem odpowiedniej ilości?

----------


## Slawko123

> No właśnie nie bardzo, na górnej belce po lewej stronie jest gniazdo na kapilarę a nie powrót jak na drugim rysunku.
> 
> Wygląda na to, że na dolnej belce pod spustem. Tylko 7 obwodów na 1/2 cala ? Trochę mało....





> Panowie pomóżcie, znalazłem powyższy zestaw na znanym portalu. 
> Gdzie tu podłączyć powrót, bo zasilamy na dolnej belce przed termostatem.


jakbyś  przeczytał do końca aukcje, to byś zobaczył ten rysunek

----------


## hektor80

na początku lipca miałem robione wylewki. Ogrzewanie gazowa. W jaki sposób mam przeprowadzić jej wygrzewanie? jest jakiś schemat? Ile to powinno trwać? Wiem że junkers ma w swoim kotle taki program. U mnie Immergas....

----------


## lukasz1006

odłączasz czujkę zewnętrzną jeśli posiadzasz i codziennie podnosisz o 1-2 stopnie C zaczynaz od 20 chyba że w Immergasie masz inną temp początkową ustawioną.

----------


## hektor80

> odłączasz czujkę zewnętrzną jeśli posiadzasz i codziennie podnosisz o 1-2 stopnie C zaczynaz od 20 chyba że w Immergasie masz inną temp początkową ustawioną.


Do jakiej temp podnoszę?

----------


## Tomaszs131

Zajrzyj na ten wątek

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ki#post7321732



Ja na pompie stopniowo podnosilem temperature do 36oC. Później codziennie obniżałem o jeden stopień w dół. Cykl powtórzyłem dwukrotnie.

----------


## Mr. Do

Witam serdecznie, mam problem z przepływem podłogówki. Doszukując się wymieniłem zawory odcinające przy rozdzielaczu czym zwiększyłem z 500l/h na 700l/h.
Mam 8 obiegów z czego 3 są na tyle długie że potrzebuje przepływ około 2,5 l/min i na pozostałych okolo 1,8. Do tej pory na tym rozdzielaczu (gorgiel) była załączona pompka która sztucznie ten przepływ podbijała. Nie chce z niej korzystać bo zostało zamontowane sprzęgło i dwie pompki na obiegu kaloryferów i podłogówki.
Czy spotkał się ktoś że zawór zwrotny blokuje przepływ?
Rury ze sprzęgła do pompek 1" , zawory zwrotne 1" a potem 3/4 do rozdzielacza. Na rozdzielaczu jak otwieram bypass to przepływ dalej 700l czyli pozostaje mi zawór  zwrotny. Nic innego nie przychodzi mi do głowy

----------


## Tomaszs131

Było na FM cos o pomylonym zaworze zwrotnym na zasilaniu.

----------


## ironsmith

hej ta rura 3/4 to pex? jeśli tak to wiesz na złączkach masz duże przewężenia - ziarko do ziarka?

----------


## Mr. Do

Niby tak ale w identyczny sposób jest podpięty rozdzielacz od kaloryferów i ta pompka podaje 1m3 /h przy przydławionych głowicach.
Zawór jest dobrze ustawiony, pozostaje mocna sprężynka.
Poszczególne sekcje sprawdzone osobno i każda jest drożna. Przy otwartych rotometrach i zaworach tylko 2 pokazały mi na pompce przepływ 100l/h a pozostałe 200l/h czyli możliwości są.

----------


## hektor80

> Zajrzyj na ten wątek
> 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ki#post7321732
> 
> 
> 
> Ja na pompie stopniowo podnosilem temperature do 36oC. Później codziennie obniżałem o jeden stopień w dół. Cykl powtórzyłem dwukrotnie.


ok. dzięki. doczytałem. a co robić z rotametrami? odkręcić na max czy próbować coś regulować?

----------


## Tomaszs131

Ja zostawiłem na maksa.

----------


## hektor80

> Ja zostawiłem na maksa.


Ok. Dzieki

----------


## basior122

Witam

Mam zainstalowany kocioł GB072 (14kW) v2 + RC300 + zasobnik 120 litrów w domu o powierzchni użytkowej 170m2 (2 piętra). Dom gazobeton, 20cm grafitu na ścianach, 20 na podłodze, 30 na dachu, reku, ciepły montaż okien z 3 szybowym pakietem. Wszędzie podłogówka + grzejniki w łazienkach, kotłowni i garażu (dodatek bo może kiedyś będę go ogrzewał). Podłogi to betonowy monolit polerowany na dole i żywica na górze. Salon ma 4 m wysokości. 
Całość instalacji wygląda tak: (o ile nie pomieszam) że z kotła idzie na grzejniki i 2 mieszacze z pompami (góra i dół) na których są termostaty. Dodatkowo ma być domontowane sterowanie po przez termostaty pokojowe z siłownikami: 2 na dole (pokój + jeden open space) i 3 na górze w pokojach. Nurtuje mnie kilka pytań:
1. Czy to nie jest zbędne tyle sterowań kocioł - mieszacze - termostaty?
2. De facto pomimo że mam sterownik pokojowy do kotła to nie mogę sterować podłogówką z niego tylko przez termostaty a one odcinają obiegi. Czy to nie jest mniej efektywne?
3. Czy nie mógłbym sterować całością piętra po przez jeden sterownik na piętrze, który uruchamia siłownik i wyłącza pompę? Chodzi mi o sterowanie całością poziomu a nie tylko poszczególnymi sekcjami.
4. Czy montować czujnik pogodowy?

Generalnie pytam bo wydaje mi się że najlepszy efekt przy kotle kondensacyjnym uzyskam przy jego stałej i równej pracy. Mam wrażenie że u mnie ma być dużo sterowań ale działają po przez półśrodki (mieszanie, odcinanie) i mogą zmusić kocioł do odwrotnej pracy (włączenia/wyłączenia i dogrzewanie). Czy ktoś mi może coś poradzić zanim zainstalują mi elektrozawory i całe sterowanie.
Dzięki!

----------


## Darkat

Tak czytam i czytam. I co można się załamać  :sad: 
Mam projekt podłogówki. Zrobiony jeszcze na etapie projektu budowlanego. Fotki poniżej.
Długość pętli w niektórych pokojach u mnie wynosi nawet 140 m , w innych pokojach ok. 120 m . A tu wszyscy piszą że najlepiej jak są poniżej 100 m pętle.
I co mam iść do projektant (skądinąd bardzo miłej osoby ) i powiedzieć że źle mi zaprojektowała. Tak wiem źle mi zaprojektowała. Architekt w ramach swoich oszczędności wykonania projektu budowlanego zleciła wykonanie projektu ogrzewania podłogowego , kanalizacji, wody, ogrzewania gazowego, WM tej samej osobie.  Jak ktoś jest od wszystkiego to jest ....

Parter (dwa rozdzielacze ) https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/JL...w1280-h1024-no

Piętro (dwa rozdzielacze ) https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/v3...w1280-h1024-no


I co mam teraz zrobić. Idę do wykonawcy a właściwie już byłem. On się ucieszy bo będzie więcej roboty. Do tego nie uważa że piec gazowy o dolnym zakresie mocy 5KW to zły piec. Max proponuje mi minimum 17 KW. 
Czyli co mam zawierzyć fachowcom, ci z forum Murator gadają głupoty (słowa montującego okna )
I po co mi było studiowanie tego forum  (niestety na razie pobieżne, bo wiedza za mała żeby samemu to zrobić ), trzeba było żyć w nieświadomości.

----------


## wg39070

> Tak czytam i czytam. I co można się załamać 
> Mam projekt podłogówki. Zrobiony jeszcze na etapie projektu budowlanego. Fotki poniżej.
> Długość pętli w niektórych pokojach u mnie wynosi nawet 140 m , w innych pokojach ok. 120 m . A tu wszyscy piszą że najlepiej jak są poniżej 100 m pętle.
> I co mam iść do projektant (skądinąd bardzo miłej osoby ) i powiedzieć że źle mi zaprojektowała. Tak wiem źle mi zaprojektowała. Architekt w ramach swoich oszczędności wykonania projektu budowlanego zleciła wykonanie projektu ogrzewania podłogowego , kanalizacji, wody, ogrzewania gazowego, WM tej samej osobie.  Jak ktoś jest od wszystkiego to jest ....
> 
> Parter (dwa rozdzielacze ) https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/JL...w1280-h1024-no
> 
> Piętro (dwa rozdzielacze ) https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/v3...w1280-h1024-no
> 
> ...


Kolego, u mnie podłogówka była rozkładana przez wykonawcę na bieżąco, bez żadnego wcześniejszego projektu. Żadna pętla nie jest dłuższa niż 80-90 metrów.  Jak masz zaufanego i rozgarniętego hydraulika to zdaj się na jego wiedzę, lecz bądź przy rozkładaniu. W sumie nie rozumiem dlaczego w Twoim projekcie pętla np długości 140 mb nie jest zaprojektowana jako 2 pętle po 70 mb?

----------


## link2jack

Mądrości *wg39070* nie bierz pod uwagę, nie zna się na niczym. Niby w jakim celu inwestor ma patrzeć na ręce przy rozkładaniu rurek? Skoro i tak się nie zna to w czym pomoże albo czemu zapobiegnie? Jakby nie było pewne kwestie ustalą przed pracą i jeśli coś się zmieni to wykonawca ma poinformować inwestora, że proponuje zmianę gdyż "coś" wyszło w czasie pracy.
Co do twojego problemu. 
Możesz olać sprawę i wszędzie rozłożyć rurki w wąskim rozstawie. "Jedynie co" rurki będą w rozstawie co 10cm a nie np co 20cm. 
Jeśli zrobisz projekt - zaoszczędzisz na materiale. Czy różnica w cenie materiału pokryje w/w 400zł - trudno powiedzieć. 
Druga sprawa to długości pętli. Zwiększając długość pętli niestety rośnie delta t (zasilanie i powrót), rosną opory... Może się okazać ze poźniej hydraulik zaproponuję ci mocniejszą pompę obiegową by jakoś to "chodziło"

----------


## wg39070

> Mądrości *wg39070* nie bierz pod uwagę, nie zna się na niczym. Niby w jakim celu inwestor ma patrzeć na ręce przy rozkładaniu rurek? Skoro i tak się nie zna to w czym pomoże albo czemu zapobiegnie? Jakby nie było pewne kwestie ustalą przed pracą i jeśli coś się zmieni to wykonawca ma poinformować inwestora, że proponuje zmianę gdyż "coś" wyszło w czasie pracy.
> Co do twojego problemu. 
> Możesz olać sprawę i wszędzie rozłożyć rurki w wąskim rozstawie. "Jedynie co" rurki będą w rozstawie co 10cm a nie np co 20cm. 
> Jeśli zrobisz projekt - zaoszczędzisz na materiale. Czy różnica w cenie materiału pokryje w/w 400zł - trudno powiedzieć. 
> Druga sprawa to długości pętli. Zwiększając długość pętli niestety rośnie delta t (zasilanie i powrót), rosną opory... Może się okazać ze poźniej hydraulik zaproponuję ci mocniejszą pompę obiegową by jakoś to "chodziło"


I co mądrzejszego napisałeś, poza obrażeniem mojej osoby? Nic. Ja też doradziłem mu krótsze pętle. A patrzenie na ręce(nie mylić z wtrącaniem się i wymądrzaniem) jeszcze nikomu na złe nie wyszło.

----------


## link2jack

Nie obraziłem Cię. Stwierdziłem fakt. Można byłoby już zrobić dosyć obszerną listę twoich "mądrości"...

----------


## wg39070

> Nie obraziłem Cię. Stwierdziłem fakt. Można byłoby już zrobić dosyć obszerną listę twoich "mądrości"...


No dobra, ale co ja mu źle doradziłem. Tak dla zasady negujesz zawsze moje wpisy? Przeszedłem już nie pierwszą budowę domu. Coś tam zawsze mogę doradzić. Nikt nie musi na tym bazować, ja staram się pomóc. Napisz proszę, co złego mu poradziłem? A Ty urodziłeś się od razu z pełnym zasobem wiedzy?

----------


## Darkat

link2jack tylko że w projekcie pokoje, salon, mam w rozstawie rurki właśnie co 10 cm.  Tam gdzie mam długość pętli 140m to stanowi to jedną pętlę na cały pokój. Może dać tam rozstaw co 15 cm przynajmniej w tym pokoju. Wyjdzie pętla mniejsza. 
Mam pytanie odnośnie łazienek. Tam mam akurat krótkie pętle. Rozstaw rurek co 20 cm. Tak ma być. Wszędzie co 10 cm a w łazience tylko 20 cm. Ma tam być temp. pomieszczenia 24 stopnie. Wszędzie indziej 20 stopni.
Jeszcze pytanie odnośnie rozdzielaczy. Mam 4 w projekcie. Wykonawca mówi coś ,że  da się zrobić na dwóch. Dom dwulokalowy.
No i sterowanie. Poprzez termostaty w każdym pokoju. Mało tu podobno zwolenników tego rozwiązania. Mnie też chyba szkody kasy na to.

Tak czy siak zobaczymy co powie wykonawca. Drugiego projektu chyba nie mam zamiaru robić. Chyba że sam to ogarnę.

----------


## hektor80

> Mam pytanie odnośnie łazienek. Tam mam akurat krótkie pętle. Rozstaw rurek co 20 cm. Tak ma być. Wszędzie co 10 cm a w łazience tylko 20 cm. Ma tam być temp. pomieszczenia 24 stopnie. Wszędzie indziej 20 stopni.


raczej odwrotnie, jezeli w lazience ma byc 24 stopnie to rozstaw 10cm...

----------


## fotohobby

> link2jack tylko że w projekcie pokoje, salon, mam w rozstawie rurki właśnie co 10 cm.  Tam gdzie mam długość pętli 140m to stanowi to jedną pętlę na cały pokój. Może dać tam rozstaw co 15 cm przynajmniej w tym pokoju. Wyjdzie pętla mniejsza. 
> Mam pytanie odnośnie łazienek. Tam mam akurat krótkie pętle. Rozstaw rurek co 20 cm. Tak ma być. Wszędzie co 10 cm a w łazience tylko 20 cm. Ma tam być temp. pomieszczenia 24 stopnie. Wszędzie indziej 20 stopni.
> .


Wywal ten projekt to kosza.
W łazienkach rozstaw koniecznie co 10cm, inne pomieszczenia - 15-20cm wystarczy.
Chyba, że masz jakiś ekstremalny pokój typu trzy ściany zewnętrzne, duże przeszklenia.

Ilość rozdzielaczy zapewne można zmniejszyć, długość pętli także.

----------


## Arturo72

> Mam pytanie odnośnie łazienek. Tam mam akurat krótkie pętle. Rozstaw rurek co 20 cm. Tak ma być. Wszędzie co 10 cm a w łazience tylko 20 cm. Ma tam być temp. pomieszczenia 24 stopnie. Wszędzie indziej 20 stopni.


Masakra...Ktoś kto robił ten projekt nie myślał wogóle,w łazienkach gdzie powinna być wyższa temperatura to znaczy powinna być oddawana większa moc cieplna niż w innych pomieszczeniach a robi się to poprzez zmniejszenie rozstawu rurek czyli odwrotnie jak masz. Wywal ten projekt do kosza faktycznie.Wejdź na poradnik Kisana i postudiuj go,od str.97 http://www.kisan.pl/files/upload/instrukcja_kisan.pdf

----------


## Darkat

Dzięki panowie. No to mnie uświadomiliście jak mam zły projekt. Jeszcze mi zrobiła dwie osobne pętle w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym na parterze. Nie wiem po co. Po za tym nie umiem znaleźć w projekcie  przepływów.
No nic trzeba będzie samemu przestudiować te zagadnienie. Ale prawdopodobnie zrobię w łazience co 10 cm. A w pokojach co 15 cm. 
Nie wiem jak to jest uzależnione od rodzaju nawierzchni podłogi.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Nawieżchnia podłogi jest oczywiście ważna, tak samo jak straty poprzaz przegrody w pomieszczeniu, usytułowanie pokoju względem stron świata.

----------


## Darkat

> Nawieżchnia podłogi jest oczywiście ważna, tak samo jak straty poprzaz przegrody w pomieszczeniu, usytułowanie pokoju względem stron świata.


U mnie w projekcie na pewno to nie było uwzględnione. Budynek ma dwa lokale bliźniacze. Pokoje takie same. Ale ich usytuowanie względem stron świata już inne. Dodatkowo zmieniła mi się koncepcja podłogi salonu. Będą prawdopodobnie płytki. A więc zwiększenie rozstawu rurek chyba będzie nawet korzystniejsze.

----------


## fotohobby

Jeszcze pochwal się w odpowiednim wątku projektem wentylacji, bo tam mogą być jeszcze lepsze kwiatki...

----------


## krzysztof5426

Powidz nam kto jest autorem tego wybitnego dzieła / nie nazwę tego projektem / 
Obraziłbym projektantów.

----------


## Darkat

Nie będę przytaczał nazwiska bo to bardzo miła kobieta. Dam już jej spokój.
Miałem przypadkiem okazję ją poznać gdy wynikł inny kwiatek. Okazało się że to co mam w projekcie budowlanym jeśli idzie o instalację gazową to nie mam tego uwzględnionego w pozwoleniu. Przypadkiem o tym dowiedziałem się tu na forum, że w pozwoleniu na budowę powinna być informacja o tym w tytule. Nic takiego nie miałem. Jak się o tym dowiedziała to sama była zdziwiona jak i architekt, że takie coś się stało. Musiała zrobić osobny projekt na instalację gazową żeby uzyskać pozwolenie.

Co do WM. To wydaje się, że mam ją przewymiarowaną. Mam ją zrobioną nietypowo na elementach z Vasco. Spróbuje ją sam ułożyć, ale najpierw musiałem znaleźć sklep który ma to w sprzedaży. Wysłałem im projekt. Oni go mają  przesłać do Vasco i sprawdzić czy jest dobry.

----------


## teres

@Darkat
Zamiast montować od razu termostaty zrób sobie tylko kable i poukrywaj w puszkach, pamiętaj też o doprowadzeniu zasilania do rozdzielaczy. Na początek zdaj się na sterowanie według krzywej grzewczej + regulacja przepływu na pętlach rotametrami.
Jeśli chodzi o rozstaw, to (bez liczenia) bym zrobił tak:
- łazienki co 10 cm
- pod panelami co 15 cm
- pod płytkami co 20 cm
- pomieszczenia gospodarcze 25 cm.

Góra i dół po jednym rozdzielaczu, chyba, że planujesz to w przyszłości jakoś opomiarować to wtedy osobne rozdzielacze (2 na górę i 2 na dół).

Przy dużych przeszkleniach możesz zagęścić rurki na szerokości np. 50-60cm od przeszklenia.

----------


## asolt

> Przy dużych przeszkleniach możesz zagęścić rurki na szerokości np. 50-60cm od przeszklenia.


Pomoze jak umarłemu kadzidło, przy duzych przeszkleniach na ogół z obliczen wychodzi rozstaw 10 max 15 cm, jak zagescic przy rozstawie 10 cm 7, 5cm ?. To niewiele da bo to tylko ok 10-15 % mocy wiecej  na zageszczonej powierzchni. Kłopotu co niemiara, wiecej materiału i robocizny. Poza tym 20 cm dla gresu w pomieszczeniach o wiekszych stratach na m2 mze byc za mało, wtedy tylko pomóc moze zwiekszenie Tz co przy pompie jest niezbyt efektywne. Czy nie lepiej wykonac ozc i projekt podłogówki? Po co gdybac i przypuszczac ze powinno byc dobrze, a co gdy nie bedzie i dane pomieszczenie moze byc niedogrzane. Tego poprawic sie juz nie da.

----------


## Darkat

Dzięki Teres za te wskazówki. Dzisiaj dostałem wstępną wycenę. I właśnie mam te termostaty z siłownikami w ofercie. Więc widząc cenę chyba zrobię tak jak radzisz i pociągnę na razie kabelki.
Asolt ale ja mam projekt tylko że zły. Drugi raz nie będę już płacił. Będę musiał bazować na doświadczeniach forumowych. I "jechać na oko", a nie według projektu  :wink: 
Zresztą zobaczę co powie wykonawca.

----------


## asolt

> Dzięki Teres za te wskazówki. Dzisiaj dostałem wstępną wycenę. I właśnie mam te termostaty z siłownikami w ofercie. Więc widząc cenę chyba zrobię tak jak radzisz i pociągnę na razie kabelki.
> Asolt ale ja mam projekt tylko że zły. Drugi raz nie będę już płacił. Będę musiał bazować na doświadczeniach forumowych. I "jechać na oko", a nie według projektu 
> Zresztą zobaczę co powie wykonawca.


Wiem ze masz zły projekt i dlatego przyjecie forumowych doswiadczen tez jest ryzykiem. Nikt z doradców nie przejmie odpowiedzialnosci za złe dorady. Dlatego tez gdy dasz wszedzie 10 cm błedu nie zrobisz, ze bedzie w niektórych pomieszczeniach przewymiarowane to trudno, poza zwiekszonym kosztem i czasem poswieconym na regulację zadnych skutków ubocznych. Co do kabelków to wyprowadz równiez kable do rozdzielaczy, wszystkie kable (do regulatorów i rozdzielaczy) przeciągnij do jednego punktu tak aby zainstalowac tam mała rozdzielnicę, daj tam równiez zasilanie.
Na wykonawce zbytnio nie licz, cóz moze powiedziec bez obliczeń, doswiadczenie i praktyka to trochę za mało.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Darkat, rozkładając rurki co 10 lub 15 cm nic nie stracisz. Co 20 cmmoże być trochę zbyt dużo.
Sam nastawiłem się w sypialni na płytki i rozstaw 20 cm. Na szczęście w ostatniej chwili zmniejszyłem roztaw do 15 cm.
Mięsiące po tej decyzji koncepcja płytek padła na rzecz deski warstwowej. Grzeję parę miesięcy i powiem Ci nie żałuję. Może teraz stawiasz na płytki i pewnie do tego finalnie dojdzie. Roztaw co 10 lub 15 cm pozostawia Ci możliwość zmiany koncepcji w przyszłości np na rzecz deski.
Będzie za gorąco to zmniejszysz przepływ na rotamerach.

----------


## Pod

Chyba rozstaw 15cm w pokojach i 10cm w łazienkach załatwia wszystkie sprawy i wątpliwości. W tej sytuacji jak gdzieś będzie za gęsto to nie problem, jak gdzieś będzie za rzadko... no to już sie nic nie zrobi.
 Projekt podłogówki do typowego domku? Jasne że można jak ktoś nie wie na co wydać kasę bo korzyści z tego będą mizerne, nawet jak w przeciwienśtwie do kolegi wyżej projekt będzie sensownie wykonany.

----------


## Darkat

Chodzi m tu głównie też o zmniejszenie długości pętli.  W dwóch pokojach jest po 140 mb. Gdy zwiększę rozstaw z 10 do 15 cm powinno być pod tym względem lepiej.

----------


## teres

A jak podzielisz to jeszcze na 2 pętle, to będzie jeszcze lepiej.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Zgadzam się z teres-em. Podziel je na dwie pętle. U córki w pokoju mam ich aż trzy. Inna sprawa, że pokój dość duży.

----------


## krzysztof5426

Darkat !

Mądrzy fachowcy powiedzieli, że najlepiej sprawują się pętle o długości około 60 - 70 m.  / podziel na 2 obwody /
Mądrzy fachowcy powiedzieli, że 110 m, to już raczej za długo, ale jeszcze do przyjęcia, ale to już jest graniczna długość.
Mądrzy fachowcy powiedzieli, że najlepiej jak wszystkie pętle są podobnej długości i jest to po odrobinie pokombinowania do osiągnięcia.
Mądrzy fachowcy powiedzieli, że jak nie umiesz policzyć to bezpiecznym rozstawem jest 15 cm.

Gdzieś miałem programik / po niemiecku, ale do opanowania /  do projektowania podłogówki, ale mi go wcięło.  Jak znajdę do Ci podeślę.

----------


## fotohobby

Purmo SDG 2.0

----------


## plusfoto

A ja powiem tak. Odżałowałem te kilka złoty na projekt. Jest to marny ułamek procenta przy budowie domu. Ten co robił projekt również go wykonał. Teraz po półtora roku przyjechali panowie od pompy. Zainstalowali ją ustawili przepływy jak było w projekcie (choć byli trochę pesymistycznie nastawieni do tego) przez co zaoszczędzili sporo czasu, odpalili pompę i pojechali. Dziś mogę powiedzieć że warto było a rozstawy w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach mam od 10 cm do 30.

----------


## krzysztof5426

A jednak istnieje zbiorowa mądrość w narodzie !!!!!! / z wyjątkiem kilku pan i panów z Wiejskiej /

----------


## asolt

> Darkat !
> 
> ...
> Mądrzy fachowcy powiedzieli, że jak nie umiesz policzyć to bezpiecznym rozstawem jest 15 cm.
> 
> Gdzieś miałem programik / po niemiecku, ale do opanowania /  do projektowania podłogówki, ale mi go wcięło.  Jak znajdę do Ci podeślę.


Nie przesadzajmy  ta mądrością fachowców, w każdym domu z obliczeń wynika, że muszą być pętlę o rozstanie 10 cm ,15 cm to wcale nie jest bezpieczny rozstaw

----------


## wioslo1

mam pytanie do Asolta jako jednego z wykonawcow ktorego kojarze z forum - jakiej marki rozdzielacze do podłogówki polecasz? 
Czy są jakieś specjalne różnice np. pomiędzy KAN-em a polecanym na forum Gorgielem? 
Czy jest jakaś zasadnicza różnica w rozdzielaczach mosiężnych a stalowych czy z nierdzewki?

----------


## wioslo1

Mam pytanie jak u mnie wykonać dylatacje na parterze. Sam salon ma ok 26m2 wiec rozumiem że robię tutaj 2 pętle które będą wychodzić z rozdzielacza pod schodami i pomiędzy nimi nie potrzebuję dylatacji ale zwłaszcza chodzi mi jak zdylatować ten taki niesymetrczy fragment gdzie salon przechodzi w korytarz.

----------


## Darkat

Eee to jeszcze dorzucę, po rozmowie z wykonawcą. Oni i tak robią 12,5 cm  więc czy jest zły czy dobry projekt to nie ma znaczenia.  15 cm w środku , 10 cm brzegowe  to jakaś stara szkoła układania OP.  Ogólnie pomieszczenie do 20 m2 radzą robić na jednej pętli. Nie łączyć pomieszczeń jeśli pętle są małe.
Zalecają zastosować termostaty w pokoju i tym się ładnie wysteruje podłogówkę. Przepływami nie zalecają, bo ciężko wyregulować. 
Ogólnie będę zadowolony. Mam nadzieję  :big grin:

----------


## plusfoto

Mam w sumie na parterze i piętrze 15 obiegów. Rozstawy 10 do 30 cm. Długości od 12 do 102 m. Żadnych termostatów i.t.p. dupereli. Każde pomieszczenie na osobnej pętli niektóre mają dwie. Przepływomierze ustawione w/g projektu i działa jak miodzio. Na 200m2 podłogi weszło 1000 m rurki i wszystko pracuje na jednej pompce.Oczywiście zrobisz jak chcesz też będzie działać a że więcej wydasz  a potem więcej zapłacisz za energię no cóż. Ja by mnie fahman powiedział że ma gdzieś projekt - oczywiście jeśli jestem go pewien - a on zrobi i tak po swojemu to bym mu grzecznie podziękował.

----------


## wihajster

> (...)
> Zalecają zastosować termostaty w pokoju i tym się ładnie wysteruje podłogówkę. Przepływami nie zalecają, bo ciężko wyregulować. 
> Ogólnie będę zadowolony. Mam nadzieję


Tak. Jak cholera...

----------


## JTKirk

> Eee to jeszcze dorzucę, po rozmowie z wykonawcą. Oni i tak robią 12,5 cm  więc czy jest zły czy dobry projekt to nie ma znaczenia.  15 cm w środku , 10 cm brzegowe  to jakaś stara szkoła układania OP.  Ogólnie pomieszczenie do 20 m2 radzą robić na jednej pętli. Nie łączyć pomieszczeń jeśli pętle są małe.
> Zalecają zastosować termostaty w pokoju i tym się ładnie wysteruje podłogówkę. Przepływami nie zalecają, bo ciężko wyregulować. 
> Ogólnie będę zadowolony. Mam nadzieję


szczerze mówiąc, nie wiem jak to skomentować.....

----------


## Darkat

No cóż najbardziej boli mnie to, że taka podłogówka wymaga kosztownego sterowania. A ja chciałem dobry projekt, wykonany zgodnie z nim i prostego sterowania.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Zrobisz jak uważasz, planowałem sterowanie pokojowe i z tego wszystkiego pozstały mi kable w skrzynkach.
Bezwladność podłogówki sprawia, że przewaga termostaru pokojowego nad rotamerami przy belce rodzielacza się zaciera.
Równie szybko podniesiesz temp. rotamerem jak i termostatem.

----------


## JTKirk

> No cóż najbardziej boli mnie to, że taka podłogówka wymaga kosztownego sterowania.


otóż nie wymaga. Tak tylko próbuje wmówić ci twój wykonawca.
On chce zrobić tobie podłogówke, tak jak jemu jest wygodniej i łatwiej, to, ze ciebie będzie to niepotrzebnie sporo więcej kosztować w ogóle go nie interesuje....

----------


## plusfoto

> No cóż najbardziej boli mnie to, że taka podłogówka wymaga kosztownego sterowania. A ja chciałem dobry projekt, wykonany zgodnie z nim i prostego sterowania.


Przepraszam ale czy te bzdury wciska Ci twój wykonawca?

----------


## wg39070

> Mam w sumie na parterze i piętrze 15 obiegów. Rozstawy 10 do 30 cm. Długości od 12 do 102 m. Żadnych termostatów i.t.p. dupereli. Każde pomieszczenie na osobnej pętli niektóre mają dwie. Przepływomierze ustawione w/g projektu i działa jak miodzio. Na 200m2 podłogi weszło 1000 m rurki i wszystko pracuje na jednej pompce.Oczywiście zrobisz jak chcesz też będzie działać a że więcej wydasz  a potem więcej zapłacisz za energię no cóż. Ja by mnie fahman powiedział że ma gdzieś projekt - oczywiście jeśli jestem go pewien - a on zrobi i tak po swojemu to bym mu grzecznie podziękował.


To ciekawe bo mi na ok 210 m2 weszło rurki 1750 mb.

----------


## asolt

> To ciekawe bo mi na ok 210 m2 weszło rurki 1750 mb.


To jest tak jak sie wykonuje bez projektu, wszedzie 10 cm, zle nie bedzie ale duzo drozej. Tak sie konczy oszczedzanie na projekcie.

----------


## Pratchawiec

> To ciekawe bo mi na ok 210 m2 weszło rurki 1750 mb.


Witam

A mnie na  140m2 760 m fi 18 w 9 pętlach 85-93 m.

Pozdrawiam

Pratchawiec

----------


## plusfoto

> To jest tak jak sie wykonuje bez projektu, wszedzie 10 cm, zle nie bedzie ale duzo drozej. Tak sie konczy oszczedzanie na projekcie.


O właśnie to samo chciałem powiedzieć. A do tego czasem potem i jedna pompka nie wyrabia.

----------


## hektor80

> Witam
> 
> A mnie na  140m2 760 m fi 18 w 9 pętlach 85-93 m.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> Pratchawiec


U mnie na 180m2 podłogi (150 p.u) położyłem 970m alupex16 -15 pętli od 45-104m.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## wg39070

> To jest tak jak sie wykonuje bez projektu, wszedzie 10 cm, zle nie bedzie ale duzo drozej. Tak sie konczy oszczedzanie na projekcie.


Drożej było tylko "raz" i już zapomniałem kiedy. A jak napisałeś, źle nie będzie ze wskazaniem na lepiej.

----------


## wg39070

> O właśnie to samo chciałem powiedzieć. A do tego czasem potem i jedna pompka nie wyrabia.


Mam dwa rozdzielacze po 12 sekcji z pompami energooszczędnymi. Wszystko wyrabia.

----------


## wg39070

No zaraz ktoś pewnie napisze, że mam za dużo rurek w podłogówce. Co za naród.

----------


## link2jack

> No zaraz ktoś pewnie napisze, że mam za dużo rurek w podłogówce. Co za naród.


I czemu się dziwisz? Przecież masz za duzo. Niczemu to nie służy. Czemu nie dałes ich 2 razy więcej - po twojemu pewnie byłoby jeszcze lepiej.

----------


## wg39070

> I czemu się dziwisz? Przecież masz za duzo. Niczemu to nie służy. Czemu nie dałes ich 2 razy więcej - po twojemu pewnie byłoby jeszcze lepiej.


No i się naród odezwał. Faktycznie, teraz dałbym więcej i rozłożył jeszcze w garażu.

----------


## link2jack

> No i się naród odezwał. Faktycznie, teraz dałbym więcej i rozłożył jeszcze w garażu.


Garaż zrozumiem ale to podłogówke o rozstawie około 5cm nie za bardzo.

Chyba ze znowu próbujesz używać "porównań" "ironii" czy też "porównań". Jeśli to "drugie" to widzę ze próbujesz dogonić kolegów z forum którzy ci trafnie dogryzają punktując twoją niewiedzę. tobie to jednak nie wychodzi  :big tongue:

----------


## asolt

> Drożej było tylko "raz" i już zapomniałem kiedy. ...


Ale było, a mogło nie być

----------


## karolek75

> To jest tak jak sie wykonuje bez projektu, wszedzie 10 cm, zle nie bedzie ale duzo drozej. Tak sie konczy oszczedzanie na projekcie.


Ale moze taniej w grzaniu ?

----------


## wg39070

> Ale było, a mogło nie być


W porządku, tak jak piszesz. Ale to pieniądz jest dla mnie a nie odwrotnie. Swoją drogą, co by człowiek nie zrobił to zawsze komuś to nie pasi i komentarz negatywny wstawi. Zrób za mało - o, chytry i nie zrobił projektu; zrób tak jak trzeba (wg innych za dużo) - nienormalny i chytry bo pożałował na projekt. Co za naród, co za naród! Ale na szczęście wybór należy do inwestora. Napisz proszę , jakiej marki samochodem jeździsz i jaki posiadasz telewizor a ja Ci odpiszę, że mogło być taniej ale nie jest. Taką gadkę można dopasować do każdej sytuacji.

----------


## asolt

> Ale moze taniej w grzaniu ?


Przypuzczenie czy stwierdzenie faktu, nie ma zadnych podstaw sądzic, aby było taniej.

----------


## wg39070

> Przypuzczenie czy stwierdzenie faktu, nie ma zadnych podstaw sądzic, aby było taniej.


A jakie są podstawy by sądzić, że drożej. Oprócz samej inwestycji oczywiście. Co za naród, co za naród! Szkoci przy co niektórych są rozrzutni.

----------


## karolek75

> Przypuzczenie czy stwierdzenie faktu, nie ma zadnych podstaw sądzic, aby było taniej.


Czy dlugosc rurek ma wplyw na parametry i sposob  pracy pompy on/off ?

----------


## Liwko

> O właśnie to samo chciałem powiedzieć. A do tego czasem potem i jedna pompka nie wyrabia.


Tym bardziej, że firmy które sprzedają rurki robią projekty za darmo, więc nie ma sensu za nie płacić.  Przy dzisiejszych zapotrzebowaniach domów na ciepło, wystarczy znać kubaturę pomieszczeń. Podłogówka wiele wybacza.

----------


## plusfoto

> Tym bardziej, że firmy które sprzedają rurki robią projekty za darmo


Liwko owszem robią ale w 90 % jakbyś na nie spoiżał to byś chyba na zawał padł. Miałem takie cudo w ręku - Jedna pętla przez łazienkę, wiatrołap i trochę kuchni bo długość tak pasowała a i zasilanie i powrót sensownie wychodziły.

----------


## Liwko

> Liwko owszem robią ale w 90 % jakbyś na nie spoiżał to byś chyba na zawał padł. Miałem takie cudo w ręku - Jedna pętla przez łazienkę, wiatrołap i trochę kuchni bo długość tak pasowała a i zasilanie i powrót sensownie wychodziły.


No widzisz, więc po co komu projekty?  :smile: 
Zielony inwestor i tak nie będzie wiedział czy to dobry czy zły projekt  :yes: 

Jeżeli buduje się dom według obecnych norm, to kubatura, przeznaczenie i rodzaj posadzki powinny w zupełności wystarczyć do wyliczenia długości rurki dla każdego pomieszczenia. A jak masz OZC, to te obliczenia zrobisz na kolanie.

----------


## [email protected]

Ja się właśnie biję z myślami czy nie zrobić projektu podłogówki. Szczególnie jak widzę różnicę w długości rurek na powierzchni 200 m2 - prawie 700 mb rurki.  To jest na dobrej rurce prawie 1500 zł w plecy....

Niech mi ktoś mądry odpowie na pytanie - czy za duża ilość/gęstość rurek w czymś szkodzi ? Czy ma to wpływ np na wzrost kosztów ogrzewania ? Nie mówimy tu o kosztach instalacji. U mnie docelowo i tak pewnie bedzie sterowanie 2 sterownikami pokojowymi dla pietra i parteru zatem bedą 2 dodatkowe pompy obiegowe. 

Czy w przypadku wykonania projektu, ułożenia rurek jak w projekcie nie ma potem problemów z grzaniem tylko w 2 T ? 

Jestem totalnym laikiem, w temat PC już sie wgryzłem i wiem mniej wiecej co chce pozostaje temat dobrze zrobionej podłogówki.

----------


## wg39070

Nieopatrznie zacząłem nowy temat: "Wpływ długości rurek w podłogówce na zmniejszenie / zwiększenie rachunków".

----------


## Liwko

> Ja się właśnie biję z myślami czy nie zrobić projektu podłogówki. Szczególnie jak widzę różnicę w długości rurek na powierzchni 200 m2 - prawie 700 mb rurki.  To jest na dobrej rurce prawie 1500 zł w plecy....
> 
> Niech mi ktoś mądry odpowie na pytanie - czy za duża ilość/gęstość rurek w czymś szkodzi ? Czy ma to wpływ np na wzrost kosztów ogrzewania ? Nie mówimy tu o kosztach instalacji. U mnie docelowo i tak pewnie bedzie sterowanie 2 sterownikami pokojowymi dla pietra i parteru zatem bedą 2 dodatkowe pompy obiegowe. 
> 
> Czy w przypadku wykonania projektu, ułożenia rurek jak w projekcie nie ma potem problemów z grzaniem tylko w 2 T ? 
> 
> Jestem totalnym laikiem, w temat PC już sie wgryzłem i wiem mniej wiecej co chce pozostaje temat dobrze zrobionej podłogówki.


Dla PC więcej wody w układzie to lepiej, niestety w pewnym momencie przestaje to być sensowne ekonomicznie.
Pokaż projekt domu.

----------


## wg39070

> Dla PC więcej wody w układzie to lepiej, niestety w pewnym momencie przestaje to być sensowne ekonomicznie.
> Pokaż projekt domu.


Nie no nie mogę! Dla PC większa ilość wody to lepiej a dopiero pisano, że mam za dużo rurek. A czym się różni PC od kondensata, biorąc pod uwagę, że to dwa nisko temperaturowe źródła ciepła?

----------


## Liwko

> Nie no nie mogę! Dla PC większa ilość wody to lepiej a dopiero pisano, że mam za dużo rurek. A czym się różni PC od kondensata, biorąc pod uwagę, że to dwa nisko temperaturowe źródła ciepła?


Ja pier...  :bash: 

Co z tego, że dołożę rurek za 500zł, jak roczny zysk z tego będzie na poziomie 2zł????????

Dlaczego w takim razie, jak jesteś taki rozrzutny, nie dałeś 1m styropianu w posadzkę i pięciu szyb w oknach?

----------


## wg39070

> Ja pier... 
> 
> Co z tego, że dołożę rurek za 500zł, jak roczny zysk z tego będzie na poziomie 2zł????????
> 
> Dlaczego w takim razie, jak jesteś taki rozrzutny, nie dałeś 1m styropianu w posadzkę i pięciu szyb w oknach?


Wiesz co Liwko? W Twojej stopce powinieneś mieć tekst: "NIE DLA LUDZI W NOWYCH DOMACH".

----------


## Liwko

> Wiesz co Liwko? W Twojej stopce powinieneś mieć tekst: "NIE DLA LUDZI W NOWYCH DOMACH".


Nie rozumiałem cię wczoraj. Nie rozumiałem dzisiaj. Nie rozumiem teraz. I nic nie wskazuje, żebym w przyszłości mógłbym cię zrozumieć. Lecisz do ignorowanych.

----------


## [email protected]

> Dla PC więcej wody w układzie to lepiej, niestety w pewnym momencie przestaje to być sensowne ekonomicznie.
> Pokaż projekt domu.


Proszę bardzo. Kuchnia jest oddzielona od salonu ścianą.

----------


## Liwko

> Proszę bardzo. Kuchnia jest oddzielona od salonu ścianą. 
> 
> Załącznik 377587
> Załącznik 377588


Bardzo ciężko coś odczytać. Dzisiaj zresztą nie mam już czasu. Jutro pogadamy.

----------


## [email protected]

> Bardzo ciężko coś odczytać. Dzisiaj zresztą nie mam już czasu. Jutro pogadamy.


Próbowałem wrzucić oryginalne fotki, ale niestety FM nie przepuscilo ze względu na wielkość. Wieczorem będę miał więcej czasu to może wrzucę na zewnętrzny serwer.

----------


## asolt

> A jakie są podstawy by sądzić, że drożej. Oprócz samej inwestycji oczywiście. Co za naród, co za naród! Szkoci przy co niektórych są rozrzutni.


Pokazują to obliczenia ozc i obliczenia grzejników podłogowych.

----------


## karolek75

Asolt, wyslalem ci maila w sprawie aktualizacji OZC.

----------


## BooM80

Planuję podłogówkę z powietrzną pompą ciepła. Latem, podczas większych upałów, chciałbym wykorzystywać podłogówkę do chłodzenia domu. Czy projekt podłogówki (np. od kolegi asolta) i zawarte w nim obliczenia uwzględniają chłodzenie czy tylko grzanie ? Podobno skuteczne chłodzenie podłogówką wymaga większego zagęszczenia pętli (np. rozstaw 10 cm po całości), czy to prawda ?

----------


## cezary.pl

> Planuję podłogówkę z powietrzną pompą ciepła. Latem, podczas większych upałów, chciałbym wykorzystywać podłogówkę do chłodzenia domu. Czy projekt podłogówki (np. od kolegi asolta) i zawarte w nim obliczenia uwzględniają chłodzenie czy tylko grzanie ? Podobno skuteczne chłodzenie podłogówką wymaga większego zagęszczenia pętli (np. rozstaw 10 cm po całości), czy to prawda ?


Chłodzenie domu podłogówką to śliski temat. :wink:  Potrzebne będzie wyrafinowane sterowanie.

Pozdrawiam
Cezary

----------


## wg39070

> Planuję podłogówkę z powietrzną pompą ciepła. Latem, podczas większych upałów, chciałbym wykorzystywać podłogó
> wkę do chłodzenia domu. Czy projekt podłogówki (np. od kolegi asolta) i zawarte w nim obliczenia uwzględniają chłodzenie czy tylko grzanie ? Podobno skuteczne chłodzenie podłogówką wymaga większego zagęszczenia pętli (np. rozstaw 10 cm po całości), czy to prawda ?


Chodzenie nawet latem po lodowatej podłodze to średnia przyjemność. Zamontuj klimę inverter. Polecam, sprawdza się i w lecie i zimie.

----------


## teres

> Planuję podłogówkę z powietrzną pompą ciepła. Latem, podczas większych upałów, chciałbym wykorzystywać podłogówkę do chłodzenia domu.


Może zrób część ogrzewania ściennego, czy nawet na suficie.

----------


## BooM80

> Chłodzenie domu podłogówką to śliski temat. Potrzebne będzie wyrafinowane sterowanie.


Są na forum osoby, które wykorzystują podłogówkę do schładzania wnętrza domu i nie stosują żadnego dodatkowego sterowania. Trzeba tylko pamiętać, żeby nie przesadzać z temperaturą zasilania podłogi (np. zasilanie w okolicach 15-16 stopni) i powinno być ok...tak sądzę  :smile: 




> Chodzenie nawet latem po lodowatej podłodze to średnia przyjemność. Zamontuj klimę inverter. Polecam, sprawdza się i w lecie i zimie.


No właśnie nie cierpię wszelkiego rodzaju klimatyzacji, klimakonwektorów i innych urządzeń dmuchających zimnym powietrzem i/lub wysuszających powietrze. Dlatego skupiam się na chłodzeniu podłogówką. Nie chodzi mi o to, żeby jakoś maksymalnie schładzać wnętrze domu, chciałbym tylko utrzymywać względny komfort podczas długich, letnich upałów. Chłodzenie mógłbym włączać np. w godzinach nocnych, albo w ciągu dnia jak wszyscy domownicy są w pracy lub w szkole.

----------


## BooM80

> Może zrób część ogrzewania ściennego, czy nawet na suficie.


Jestem już po tynkach, więc nie dam rady. Poza tym takie ogrzewanie/chłodzenie ścienne musiałoby zostać zamontowane na dużej powierzchni ścian, żeby cokolwiek chłodzić przy niezbyt niskiej temperaturze zasilania.

----------


## nass

Cześć, 
Powoli zabieram się za podłogówkę (w projekcie były grzejniki) w moim domku i mam kilka pytań dotyczących umieszczenia rozdzielacza. 
Domek parterowy, poddasze nieużytkowe, powierzchnia ok. 150m2. Wiem, że optymalnie byłoby,  żeby był gdzieś w miejscu umożliwiającym wykonanie w miarę równych pętli. Problem w tym, że w projekcie była kotłownia na groszek  :oops:  umieszczona w rogu budynku (teraz stanie tam pompa ciepła). Niestety jeśli umieszczę tam rozdzielacz zejdzie mi po 20-30 metrów samych dobiegów. 
Wymyśliłem, że może zrobić rozdzielacz w szafie w sypialni - i tu pytanie do praktyków: czy mi się sypialnia/szafa nie ugotuje i czy coś z tego rozdzielacza może być słychać. Żona jest strasznie pod tym względem wyczulona i wiem, że żyć mi nie da jak będzie słychać szum wody. 
Wyglądałoby to mniej więcej tak:

Następna sprawa to czy zrobić wszystko na jednym rozdzielaczu 14-obwodowym czy lepiej dwa mniejsze - jeden w szafie, drugi w "kotłowni"?

Wszelkie podpowiedzi mile widziane :roll eyes:

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Cześć, 
> Powoli zabieram się za podłogówkę (w projekcie były grzejniki) w moim domku i mam kilka pytań dotyczących umieszczenia rozdzielacza. 
> Domek parterowy, poddasze nieużytkowe, powierzchnia ok. 150m2. Wiem, że optymalnie byłoby,  żeby był gdzieś w miejscu umożliwiającym wykonanie w miarę równych pętli. Problem w tym, że w projekcie była kotłownia na groszek  umieszczona w rogu budynku (teraz stanie tam pompa ciepła). Niestety jeśli umieszczę tam rozdzielacz zejdzie mi po 20-30 metrów samych dobiegów. 
> Wymyśliłem, że może zrobić rozdzielacz w szafie w sypialni - i tu pytanie do praktyków: czy mi się sypialnia/szafa nie ugotuje i czy coś z tego rozdzielacza może być słychać. Żona jest strasznie pod tym względem wyczulona i wiem, że żyć mi nie da jak będzie słychać szum wody. 
> Wyglądałoby to mniej więcej tak:
> 
> Następna sprawa to czy zrobić wszystko na jednym rozdzielaczu 14-obwodowym czy lepiej dwa mniejsze - jeden w szafie, drugi w "kotłowni"?
> 
> Wszelkie podpowiedzi mile widziane


Zacznę od końca lepiej zrobić na dwóch mnieszych.
U mnie w domu mam wszystkie rozdzielacze w szafach (3 sztuki). Nie zaobserwowałem żadnych niepokojących Cię kwesti. Oczywiście nie mam mieszaczy, pompki obiegowe są w piwnicy.

----------


## grzeniu666

@nass, w kotłowni masz tylko drzwi na zewnątrz? Ja rozdzielacza (ale 4 obwodowego), w pokoju raczej nie słyszę (jak już się odpowietrzył). W Ciebie bym nie dzielił tylko próbował w kierunku jednego rozdzielacza. Problem może być zmieścić w drzwiach 28 rurek w peszlach/oulinach, więc pod tym względem (i jeśli chodzi o dobiegi też) chyba hol byłoby najlepszy.

Z ugotowaniem szafy/sypialni mogłoby być różnie, zależy jak poizolujesz i rozłożysz rurki. Można to pewnie lepiej lub gorzej policzyć (i wykonać).

----------


## nass

> @nass, w kotłowni masz tylko drzwi na zewnątrz? Ja rozdzielacza (ale 4 obwodowego), w pokoju raczej nie słyszę (jak już się odpowietrzył). W Ciebie bym nie dzielił tylko próbował w kierunku jednego rozdzielacza. Problem może być zmieścić w drzwiach 28 rurek w peszlach/oulinach, więc pod tym względem (i jeśli chodzi o dobiegi też) chyba hol byłoby najlepszy.).


No tak wyszło z tą kotłownią, miał być piec a nie chciałem syfu w domu. Niestety za późno się zreflektowałem i powstała kotłownia, na szczęście komina już nie ma :big grin: 
Też wydaje mi się że hol byłby najlepiej, niestety nie mam pomysłu jak ładnie schować szafkę (byłaby na wprost wejścia z wiatrołapu), z drugiej strony kucie w silce...oj już mnie plecy bolą :wink:

----------


## grzeniu666

@nass, to może w wiatrołapie (np. w jakiejś szafie tam)? PEXy 16 w otulinie 15/6 (lub 15/4) w ilości 28 nitek (+ 2x np. PEX32 w otulinie) w drzwiach powinny się zmieścić (wtedy wiatro bym może wogólnie nie grzał dedykowaną pętlą).

Albo zrób drzwi do kotłowni od wew. To wogóle mógłby być dobry pomysł (abstrachując od podłogówki).

----------


## nass

gdyby nie odległość do kuchni i salonu zrobiłbym rozdzielacz w kotłowni nawet bez drzwi :wink: 
Mam tam zaplanowane instalacje typu pompa, odkurzacz, rekuperator itp.a wejście musiałoby być przez którąś sypialnię. Chyba za szybko zacząłem budować :Roll: 
A są jakieś przeciwwskazania do dwóch rozdzielaczy? Może jakiś mały bym wcisnął tu

a drugi w kotłowni?

----------


## grzeniu666

@nass, odległościami to ja bym się nie przejmował, moim zdaniem żaden problem. Ale co, walniesz 28 dziur przy podłodze aby wyjść PEXami z kotłowni (w sumie kilka wierteł do powiedzmy fi 24 i nie widzę przeszkód, też mam silkę)?

Skąd Ci się wzięło te 14 pętli? Co/gdzie chcesz kłaść na podłodze, płytki, deska, niedźwiedź?

Nie mam tylko pewności czy te 14 pętli to dostaniesz na jednym rozdzielaczu (i ew. taką szafkę, jeśli potrzebujesz), i czy przekrój samych belek rozdzielacza nie będzie wąskim gardłem. Ale np. KAN ma nowe rozdzielacze z nierdzewki o większej średnicy wew. belek, tylko widzę max 12 obwodów.

----------


## nass

no, w sumie to chciałem wiercić. Wydaje mi się , że silki za bardzo to nie osłabi . 14 pętli wzięło mi się stąd że do salonu, holu i sypialni chcę parkiet przemysłowy i muszę to zasilić niską temperaturą - w salonie wychodzą mi trzy pętle po 70m plus dobiegi, w sypialni południowo wschodniej (narożna) jeden braknie albo będzie bardzo długi. Reszta pomieszczeń po jednej pętli (oprócz skrytki - tam nie będzie ogrzewania).
KAN-a rozdzielaczy nie widziałem większych niż 12, stąd pomysł o podziale.

----------


## MD.

> .
> KAN-a rozdzielaczy nie widziałem większych niż 12, stąd pomysł o podziale.


Ja u siebie mam dwa rozdzielacze połączone ze sobą, napędzane jedną pompą.

----------


## Pratchawiec

> w salonie wychodzą mi trzy pętle po 70m plus dobiegi, w sypialni południowo wschodniej (narożna) jeden braknie albo będzie bardzo długi. Reszta pomieszczeń po jednej pętli (oprócz skrytki - tam nie będzie ogrzewania).
> KAN-a rozdzielaczy nie widziałem większych niż 12, stąd pomysł o podziale.


Witam

Jak już rozważasz system KAN, to zastanów się nad ich rurką BlueFloor 18-2.
Możesz wówczas bezkarnie wydłużyć pętle, nawet do 100m.
Powinno Ci to rozwiązać problem ilości pętli i zastosować standardowy rozdzielacz.

Pozdrawiam

Pratchawiec

----------


## nass

> Ja u siebie mam dwa rozdzielacze połączone ze sobą, napędzane jedną pompą.


ale masz je w jednej szafce czy w różnych miejscach domu? Połączone szeregowo czy równolegle?

----------


## k2adam

Witam. Wlasnie wylałem chudziaki, zdarzyłem przed mrozami. I teraz temat podłogówki. Pare pytań do tych co zrobili to sami bo taki mam zamiar.
1. Ile pętli robić na ok 30 m2
2. Jezeli jest termostat pokojowy to steruje 2 pętlami ?
3. Sterowanie tem bezprzewodowe czy przewodowe.

Wiele jest pytan ale narazie starczy.
Pozdrawiam k2adam

----------


## MD.

> ale masz je w jednej szafce czy w różnych miejscach domu? Połączone szeregowo czy równolegle?


Dwie szafki obok siebie. Rozdzielacze połączone zasilanie z zasilaniem a powrót z powrotem. Przed nimi jedna pompa, która pompuje do pierwszego, a potem z pierwszego do drugiego. Tak jakby był jeden rozdzielacz w dwóch szafkach.

----------


## grzeniu666

Ness, wrzuc wiekszy ten rzut, zerkne, mysle ze 12 petli zagra. 
Wiercenie spokojnie, lepiej nie gesto.
Reszta podlóg jaka?

----------


## nass

mam nadzieję że będzie coś więcej widać. nie wiem jak wstawić większe zdjęcie

a tu info o powierzchni, materiałach podłogi itp


Dzięki za pomoc:)

----------


## KAN-therm

> Witam. Wlasnie wylałem chudziaki, zdarzyłem przed mrozami. I teraz temat podłogówki. Pare pytań do tych co zrobili to sami bo taki mam zamiar.
> 1. Ile pętli robić na ok 30 m2
> 2. Jezeli jest termostat pokojowy to steruje 2 pętlami ?
> 3. Sterowanie tem bezprzewodowe czy przewodowe.
> 
> Wiele jest pytan ale narazie starczy.
> Pozdrawiam k2adam


1. To wszystko zależy od mocy potrzebnej do ogrzania pomieszczenia. Przy założeniu że wykonasz rozstaw 10 cm wówczas potrzebujesz 300 mb rury. Dla zapewnienia optymalnej długości pętli, przy zastosowaniu średnicy 18x2, pokusić się można o położenia 3 pętli po 100 mb każda. Nie mniej jednak poprzedziłbym to obliczeniami zapotrzebowania na ciepło.

2. Jeden termostat pokojowy, przynajmniej z oferty Systemu KAN-therm, może obsłużyć do kilkunastu siłowników (czytaj pętli grzewczych), poprzez zastosowanie dodatkowej listwy sterującej (najlepiej z modułem pompowym który odetnie pompę w chwili wyłączenia się wszystkich siłowników).

3. To już kwestia decyzji inwestora. Bezprzewodowe jest zazwyczaj drogie, pojawia się konieczność wymiany baterii itd. Jeśli jest możliwość położenia przewodów elektrycznych polecam sterowanie przewodowe. Dla pewności najlepiej wyposażyć się w przewód 5-cio żyłowy o przekroju około 1,5 mm2.

----------


## grzeniu666

@nass, na spisie masz łącznie 932mb rury, dzieląc na dwanaście obwodów wychodzi 78mb/pętlę, czyli OK.
Pralnię i wiatro robiłbym na jednej pętli, pom. techniczne (to jest kotłownia?) bym nie grzał dedykowaną pętlą lecz pozostałymi pętlami (tam gdzie jest nadwyżka rury). I już z 14 pętli robimy 12.

Wymiarów nadal nie widać dobrze, napisz jaki jest wymiar zew. budynku (z izolacją), jakieś 15,2 x 12,2 m?

Chcesz się trzymać tych rozstawów z projektu (wyglądają w miare OK, to nie apteka)?


Robiłem rurą blue 18/2 z KANa. Nie jest ona niestety zbyt giętka (plastyczna), małe i gęste pomieszczenia czy podłączanie do rozdzielacza to w porównaniu do PEXa masakra. No ale ma dobrą cenę (jak na 18/2), więc się pomęczyłem, no i działa  :smile:

----------


## nass

> @nass, na spisie masz łącznie 932mb rury, dzieląc na dwanaście obwodów wychodzi 78mb/pętlę, czyli OK.
> Pralnię i wiatro robiłbym na jednej pętli, pom. techniczne (to jest kotłownia?) bym nie grzał dedykowaną pętlą lecz pozostałymi pętlami (tam gdzie jest nadwyżka rury). I już z 14 pętli robimy 12.


Tak, w sumie jest 932m rury ale to jest bez dobiegów. Pomieszczenie techniczne faktycznie mógłbym opędzić jakąś resztką rury. W pralni chciałbym mieć wyższą temp niż w wiatrołapie - wystarczy zwiększyć rozstaw w wiatrołapie? Tylko osobno już sobie tego nigdy nie wyreguluję.




> Wymiarów nadal nie widać dobrze, napisz jaki jest wymiar zew. budynku (z izolacją), jakieś 15,2 x 12,2 m?


Nie wiem jak wstawić większy plik - najlepiej widać na pdf ale nie chce coś mi załączyć, może rozmiar za duży (ok200kB)
Dom ma 15,3x12,4




> Chcesz się trzymać tych rozstawów z projektu (wyglądają w miare OK, to nie apteka)?


Projekt to jeszcze chyba za dużo powiedziane. Na razie policzyłem zapotrzebowanie na ciepło każdego pomieszczenia w Purmo OZC i na podstawie tabeli Roth'a dobrałem rozstaw rurek (czyli moc grzejnika). Rozstaw jest dobrany tak, że przy średniej temp wody 35stopni mam zakładaną moc 110-140% zapotrzebowania. Jak już wcześniej pisałem w sypialniach i salonie chciałbym parkiet przemysłowy a dla niego im mniejszy rozstaw rurek (mniejsze różnice w rozkładzie temp) i niższa temp wody tym lepiej - tak wyczytałem m.in. gdzieś na forum muratora.

@grzeniu666, mam taki pomysł żeby odcinki dobiegowe do najdalszych pomieszczeń puścić np pod 5cm warstwą styro. Mógłbym wtedy niektóre odcinki puścić po skosach co może zaoszczędzić po parę metrów na pętli. Będzie 25cm styro więc miejsca wystarczy. Co myślisz?

----------


## Pratchawiec

Witam

Dobiegami do poszczególnych pomieszczeń   możesz sobie ogrzać hall. Nie będziesz musiał nawet ich izolować poza  odcinkami bezpośrednio przy rozdzielaczu. Ani czegokolwiek podkuwać czy przewiercać.
Oszczędność kolejnej pętli.
Warunek - wstawienie rozdzielacza w którąkolwiek ze ścian hallu
Po co Ci w pralni rozstaw 10 cm?. Tam w zupełności wystarczy 20 cm, a pewnie więcej.
Do suszenia prania potrzebna jest sprawna wentylacja.

Przy wykorzystaniu rury 18-2 możesz swój dom opędzić 9-10 pętlami.

Pozdrawiam

Pratchawiec

----------


## grzeniu666

> @grzeniu666, mam taki pomysł żeby odcinki dobiegowe do najdalszych pomieszczeń puścić np pod 5cm warstwą styro. Mógłbym wtedy niektóre odcinki puścić po skosach co może zaoszczędzić po parę metrów na pętli. Będzie 25cm styro więc miejsca wystarczy. Co myślisz?


Nic bym takiego nie kombinował! Niech będzie, porysowałem Ci trochę ten rzut, najdłuższa pętla kuchnia 93mb (ominiesz szafki to będzie mniej). Sypialnia narożna i mały WC już prowizorycznie bo mi się nie chciało, ostatnią (12) petlę na to pół sypialni i kotłownia i po sprawie. Jak w holu będzie za gęsto (pod deskę) to dasz co drugą rurę w otulince.

----------


## nass

Panowie, dzięki za pomoc. trochę mi rozjaśniło :smile: 




> Nic bym takiego nie kombinował


Dlaczego nie, są jakieś przeciwwskazania? Myślałem, że na taki super pomysł wpadłem :roll eyes: 

Jeszcze jedno pytanie - dopiero jak zobaczyłem rozrysowane pętle kapłem się, że jak postawię brodzik i małą wannę odejdzie mi ze 2m2 grzejącej podłogi. Zastanawiam się czy w łazience zrobić kawałek ogrzewania ściennego. Pytanie czy można je założyć np pod lustro (duża, wklejona tafla szkła)? Grzałoby łazienkę i przy okzaji zapobiegało parowaniu :wink:

----------


## grzeniu666

@nass, można puścić w styro, ale dlaczego nie grzać dobiegami jak można. Abstrachując od tego że wykonywanie takich mixów aż się prosi o nieoczekiwane "niespodzianki" (upierdliwości).

Wątpię aba mata pod lustra coś specjalnie zagrzała, ale choć lustro osuszy. Daj sobie drabinkę na ręczniki, taką na prąd, będziesz mógł je dogrzać również poza sezonem grzewczym, podbijesz temp. skuteczniej jak podłogówką (bo wyższą temp.), a specjalnie po kieszenia nie uderzy (ludzie całe domy prądem grzeją). Ja tak robię, pod drabinki kable pociągnięte (do wiatrołąpu na grzejnik buciany też).

Ścienne jest spoko, dałem u siebie jako backup (bo mam deskę litą na podłogówce), ale nie wyszło to tanio (koszt ekstra tynku ekstra grubo). Jak chce Ci się ograniać na taką drobinkę to rób, ale ja bym robił podłogówkę pod brodzikiem i pod wanną  :smile:  (jak masz 25cm styro to gdzie Ci to ciepło ucieknie jak nie do łaienki?).

BTW, tego małego kibelka to ja bym wogóle może nawet wogóle nie grzał  :smile: 

EDIT: dla jasności, pod lustro wkleja się cienkie maty elektryczne, ścianówkę raczej nie. Jeśli masz parcie na ścianówkę to dorzucam temat odpowietrzania takiej pętli...  :smile:

----------


## nass

W sumie nie sposób się nie zgodzić - najprostsze rozwiązania często są najlepsze, a ja mam czasami ciągoty do wymyślania i kombinowania. Taki charakter :roll eyes: 
Chyba faktycznie skończy się na elektrycznym grzejniku - znowu najprostsze rozwiązanie.
Z tym kibelkiem chyba dla spokojności puszczę jakiś powrót, coby te 10W zapotrzebowania uzupełnić  :big lol:

----------


## wioslo1

> Mam pytanie jak u mnie wykonać dylatacje na parterze. Sam salon ma ok 26m2 wiec rozumiem że robię tutaj 2 pętle które będą wychodzić z rozdzielacza pod schodami i pomiędzy nimi nie potrzebuję dylatacji ale zwłaszcza chodzi mi jak zdylatować ten taki niesymetrczy fragment gdzie salon przechodzi w korytarz. Załącznik 377457


pomoże ktoś?

----------


## grzeniu666

Co na podłodze? Schody betonowe? Na pierwszy rzut oka wydaje mi sie ze wzdłuż sciany z kuchnia do schowów, i dalej równolegle  po prawym  boku schodów. Albo od naroznika kuchni te ca 30cm w prawo i w góre po prawym boku schodów.

----------


## wioslo1

No właśnie na dole mają być płytki i to takie długie "dechy" ok 20x120 cm, schody betonowe. Wstępnie gadałem z gościem od posadzek i dól byśmy podzielili jak na rysunku.
Czy fuga musi przebiegać dokładnie w miejscu dylatacji czy jak te dechy są na mijankę 1/3 lub 1/4 wystarczy że końce płytek będą w jej okolicy. Chyba że w tym miejscu się wklei siatkę w klej tak jak ktoś już radził na forum?

Zastanawia mnie jeszcze ten taki "balkon" na górze gdzie schowam rozdzielacz w komodzie bo oni takiego miejsca nie dylatują ale peszle trzeba dac prawda albo przynajmniej otuliny żeby nie nie przegrzało w tym miejscu tej komody?

----------


## grzeniu666

To pogadaj jeszcze z gościem od płytek. Jakby były np. panele to to oczywiste rozwiązanie. Przy płytkach to się obawiam. A dlaczego nie z małym uskokiem (w "eLkę"), ale w kątach prostych (jak proponowałem), posadzkarz to skomentował? Daj otuliny.

----------


## wioslo1

Posadzkarz mowil ze jak juz to wlasnie poleci od naroznika do naroznika ale mam wrazenie ze to byl bardziej moj pomysl niz jego dlatego sie tutaj radze. Peszli czy otuliny oczywiscie beda.

----------


## wioslo1

Mam pilna kwestie co z petlami grzewczymi w otworach drzwiowych - wiem ze jest to nie zalecane i mialem to sam klasc ale poszlo mi kolano i teraz instalator porobil jak na zdjeciach. Kazalem mu porobic w peszlach to znowu jak dla mnie zrobil ich za duzo ale generalnie niektore petle jeszcze troche sie da przesunac inne juz nie. Czy w takie postaci moze to spowodowac jakis problem w przyszlosci?

----------


## noc

> Mam pilna kwestie co z petlami grzewczymi w otworach drzwiowych - wiem ze jest to nie zalecane i mialem to sam klasc ale poszlo mi kolano i teraz instalator porobil jak na zdjeciach. Kazalem mu porobic w peszlach to znowu jak dla mnie zrobil ich za duzo ale generalnie niektore petle jeszcze troche sie da przesunac inne juz nie. Czy w takie postaci moze to spowodowac jakis problem w przyszlosci?


Jakie tam możesz mieć problemy z peszli? 
Najwyżej stracisz nic nieznaczące parę watów, żaden problem.

----------


## wioslo1

Peszle ok bo sam im kazałem je założyć "bo oni normalnie tak nie robia" ale np. w instrukcji KANa jest ze rury tworzące pętle nie moga przechodzic przez dylatacje tylko rury zasilajace i powroty. I wlasnie o to mi chodzi czy tak moze zostac bo tez nie wiem czy nie przesadzam i bede sie z nimi niepotrzebnie przepychal a tez mi ida na reke z innymi rzeczami?

----------


## wioslo1

pomoze ktos?

----------


## teres

Niech poprawi, przez drzwi przepuszczasz rurki na wprost, a nie w poprzek. Peszel / otulina obowiązkowo.

----------


## hektor80

ja przez dylatacje ciągnąłem tylko zasilnie/powrót. Tak każe książka więc tak zrobiłem. W świetle drzwi nie mam pętli i to niestety skutkuje zimną (zimniejszą) posadzką w tym miejscu. Wygrzewam teraz wylewki i to zauważyłem....

----------


## wioslo1

> Niech poprawi, przez drzwi przepuszczasz rurki na wprost, a nie w poprzek. Peszel / otulina obowiązkowo.


tylko ze teraz by musial rozbierac cala petle prawda?

----------


## wioslo1

> ja przez dylatacje ciągnąłem tylko zasilnie/powrót. Tak każe książka więc tak zrobiłem. W świetle drzwi nie mam pętli i to niestety skutkuje zimną (zimniejszą) posadzką w tym miejscu. Wygrzewam teraz wylewki i to zauważyłem....


No oni tym samym sie tlumacza  jak mamy powiedzmy 2 pomieszczenia 10m2  i 5m2 i pomiedzy nie grzejace 0,1m2 (otwor dzwiowy) jaka to robi roznice?
A jak gdzies taka petle w peszluz zostawic (częściowo w dylatacji) to cos sie stanie?

----------


## hektor80

> No oni tym samym sie tlumacza  jak mamy powiedzmy 2 pomieszczenia 10m2  i 5m2 i pomiedzy nie grzejace 0,1m2 (otwor dzwiowy) jaka to robi roznice?
> A jak gdzies taka petle w peszluz zostawic (częściowo w dylatacji) to cos sie stanie?


Na temp. w pomieszczeniu na pewno to wpływu nie ma. To miejsce będzie po prostu chłodniejsze od reszty i tyle...

----------


## grzeniu666

No za pięknie to nie wygląda, ale IMHO nic się nie stanie. Przejście przez dylatacje skosem to nie dramat. Chyba ze 20cm peszla powinno być od dylatacji z każdą stronę (to info łatwo znaleźć, może w poradnikach KAN czy Roth). Jak mniejsze pola czy niższe temperatury w OP tym mniejsze "ruchy" w dylatacjach. Jakieś mikro-straty w temperaturach to żaden temat.

----------


## lukasz1006

Te peszle i tak nic nie dają - chyba tylko dobre samopoczucie inwestora - nie spotkałem się jeszcze z sytuacją żeby komuś rurka strzeliła na dylatacji - chyba że sam ją przewiercił montując listwę progową.

----------


## wioslo1

> Te peszle i tak nic nie dają - chyba tylko dobre samopoczucie inwestora - nie spotkałem się jeszcze z sytuacją żeby komuś rurka strzeliła na dylatacji - chyba że sam ją przewiercił montując listwę progową.


Ci moi twierdza tak samo to po co wszędzie o tym piszą? mozna wiedzieć ile juz takich podlogowek robiles/widziales i jaka byla najstarsza?

----------


## teres

> tylko ze teraz by musial rozbierac cala petle prawda?


E no nie wierzę, że nie da rady gdzieś tam dalej przeciągnąć tego kawałka rury. 




> Te peszle i tak nic nie dają - chyba tylko dobre samopoczucie inwestora - nie spotkałem się jeszcze z sytuacją żeby komuś rurka strzeliła na dylatacji - chyba że sam ją przewiercił montując listwę progową.


Niemniej jednak takie są zalecenia do wykonania.

----------


## lukasz1006

> Ci moi twierdza tak samo to po co wszędzie o tym piszą? mozna wiedzieć ile juz takich podlogowek robiles/widziales i jaka byla najstarsza?


czysty biznes - od producenta przez sklep, wykonawce do klienta końcowego - każdy nabija swoją marże. Peszel/otulinie gdzieś trzeba sprzedać - biznes się kręci - producent produkuje ludzie maja prace etc

----------


## wioslo1

> czysty biznes - od producenta przez sklep, wykonawce do klienta końcowego - każdy nabija swoją marże. Peszel/otulinie gdzieś trzeba sprzedać - biznes się kręci - producent produkuje ludzie maja prace etc


czy ja wiem te peszle kosztuja cennikowo 82 gr/za metr...

----------


## Slawko123

19zł za 50m 18/22, 82gr to drogo, pewnie w jakimś hipermarkecie budowlanym

----------


## wioslo1

> 19zł za 50m 18/22, 82gr to drogo, pewnie w jakimś hipermarkecie budowlanym


z cennika KANa. Ale i tak stosunkowo niewiele jak na argument ze ktos to daje tylko po to zeby zarobic

----------


## cezary.pl

Panowie, z rurą można zrobić (zmocować) w dwójnasób, zabetonować na sztywno, albo z luzem pozwalającym na jej ruchy termiczne. Jak z luzem, to rura nie może drzeć o beton bo się przetrze kiedyś, musi mieć otulinę. W dylatacji między płytami wylewki zachodzi to zjawisko bo płyty rozszerzają się i kurczą. Dodatkowo w dylatacjach mogą wystąpić siły ścinające rurkę (klawiszowanie). 
Otulina na rurze w dylatacji obowiązkowa i dodatkowo uszczelniona, aby jastrych w trakcie wylewania nie zapłynął do wnętrza otuliny.

Pozdrawiam
Cezary

----------


## wioslo1

> Panowie, z rurą można zrobić (zmocować) w dwójnasób, zabetonować na sztywno, albo z luzem pozwalającym na jej ruchy termiczne. Jak z luzem, to rura nie może drzeć o beton bo się przetrze kiedyś, musi mieć otulinę. W dylatacji między płytami wylewki zachodzi to zjawisko bo płyty rozszerzają się i kurczą. Dodatkowo w dylatacjach mogą wystąpić siły ścinające rurkę (klawiszowanie). 
> Otulina na rurze w dylatacji obowiązkowa i dodatkowo uszczelniona, aby jastrych w trakcie wylewania nie zapłynął do wnętrza otuliny.


Ten instalator twierdzi ze ruchy posadzki w drzwiach są żadne jeśli jest siatka w posadzce tylko posadzka sie rozszerza bardzow kierunku scian dlatego wazna jest dylatacja brzegowa a peszle jego zdaniem są kompletnie niepotrzebne.
A dylatacja Waszym zdaniem jaka powinna byc znaczy przerwa na całej głębokości plus ewentualnie profil dylatacyjny czy tylko nacięcie posadzki do głębokości rurek? Dla mnie to drugie rozwiązanie ma sens bo jesli te plyty pracuja wzgledem siebie to cos je trzyma razem i jedna sie nie podniesie wiecej wzglem drugiej.

----------


## cezary.pl

> Ten instalator twierdzi ze ruchy posadzki w drzwiach są żadne jeśli jest siatka w posadzce tylko posadzka sie rozszerza bardzow kierunku scian dlatego wazna jest dylatacja brzegowa a peszle jego zdaniem są kompletnie niepotrzebne.
> A dylatacja Waszym zdaniem jaka powinna byc znaczy przerwa na całej głębokości plus ewentualnie profil dylatacyjny czy tylko nacięcie posadzki do głębokości rurek? Dla mnie to drugie rozwiązanie ma sens bo jesli te plyty pracuja wzgledem siebie to cos je trzyma razem i jedna sie nie podniesie wiecej wzglem drugiej.


Przyznam że ja z instalatorami specjalnie nie dyskutuję. Maja wykonać swoją pracę zgodnie z przewidzianą technologią. A w tym przypadku przewidziana jest otulina, peszel, odpowiedniej długości i szczelnie, na przecięciu płyt. Instalatorom mądrzejszym od instrukcji mówię stanowcze nie. :smile: 

W jastrychach cementowych nacinane są wstępnie dylatacje płyt grzewczych, a reszty dokonuje fizyka, czyli trochę jak przy cięciu szkła. Inaczej powstaną niekontrolowane pęknięcia w miejscach gdzie tego nie chcemy. Jak płyty pracują między sobą to rozciągają 20cm odcinki rurek op w peszlach. Jak brakuje dylatacji to płyty grzewcze rozciągają rurkę op z wielką siłą na długości 5mm.
W jastrychach anhydrytowych, przynajmniej u mnie tak zrobiono, dylatacje występują tylko w progach między pomieszczeniami. W salonie mam trzy płyty grzewcze i one nie są zdylatowane między sobą. W trakcie wylewania jastrychu za dylatacje posłużyły paski płyty pilśniowej gr. 5 mm umocowane w pionie z pomocą patyczków do szaszłyków. 

Pozdrawiam
Cezary

----------


## wioslo1

> E no nie wierzę, że nie da rady gdzieś tam dalej przeciągnąć tego kawałka rury. 
> 
> Niemniej jednak takie są zalecenia do wykonania.


no miejscami tak "starannie" powchodzili w drzwi ze ciezko bedzie ale w kilku miejscach da rade bo to i tak recznie przypinali eh co za dziadostwo..

a same peszle cos izoluje cieplnie w ogole bo najpierw nie dali ich wcale a teraz za duzo ich nawalili wiec sie zastanawiam czy cos nie poskracac?

----------


## teres

Peszel coś tam izoluje. Spokojnie, to nie apteka  :wink:

----------


## wioslo1

> Peszel coś tam izoluje. Spokojnie, to nie apteka


no wiem wiem ale i tak czesc musze troche przesunac bo ciezko dobrze zalozyc ja ksie ma nawet dylatacje na rysunku wskazane...

a co powiesz na to bo chcialem zeby przy tym rozdzielaczu mi zaizolowali bo tam bedzie komoda to zeby to cieplo jej nie zalatwilo to tez zrobili tylko w peszlach wiec raczej one nie pomoga nie? jak to jeszcze do-izolowac najlepiej?

----------


## hektor80

czy zalewaliście instalację wodą prosto z kranu czy użyliście np. zmiękczacza aby zmniejszyć twardość wody? Kurcze nie pomyślałem o tym wcześniej i zalałem wodą prosto z rurociągu a wodę mam dość twarda tj ok 280 CaCO3...

----------


## plusfoto

hektor bez przesady. To jest obwód zamknięty. Co ma się wytrącić wytracić się tylko raz i spokój. Ile tego może być w 150 l. :smile:

----------


## hektor80

mam nadzieje że nic złego sie nie stanie.. tym bardziej że niskie temp. tu panują...

----------


## wg39070

> czy zalewaliście instalację wodą prosto z kranu czy użyliście np. zmiękczacza aby zmniejszyć twardość wody? Kurcze nie pomyślałem o tym wcześniej i zalałem wodą prosto z rurociągu a wodę mam dość twarda tj ok 280 CaCO3...


Zalewałem przez zmiękczacz, ale jak pisze plusfoto, to układ zamknięty raz zalany, co ma się wytrącić zrobi to tylko raz.

----------


## hektor80

czy ma znaczenie czym reguluje przepływy w rozdzielaczu? Rotametrem czy zaworem na powrocie?

----------


## Liwko

> czy ma znaczenie czym reguluje przepływy w rozdzielaczu? Rotametrem czy zaworem na powrocie?



Rotametrem regulujesz poszczególne pętle,  a zaworem wszystko na raz.

----------


## hektor80

chodzi mi o zawór odcinający który mam na powrocie każdej pętli...

----------


## thxluk

Witam,
czy instalacja ogrzewania podłogowego dla PC rózni się od instalacji dla pieców weglowych.
Pytam o rurki na podłodze do podłogówki i podłączenie do rozdzielaczy.Czy materiał (rurki + rozdzielacz) różnią się .?
Czy rozkład rurek szerokość jest inny dla PC a inny dla kotłów.?
Czy można przygotować instalacje , zrobić wylewkę a dopiero podjąć ostateczną decyzje dot. rodzaju źródła  ciepła?
pozdr

----------


## Tomaszs131

Wydaje mi sie, ze nie. Trzeba  zapytac fotohobby, on ma piec gazowy z OP.

----------


## Liwko

> Witam,
> czy instalacja ogrzewania podłogowego dla PC rózni się od instalacji dla pieców weglowych.
> Pytam o rurki na podłodze do podłogówki i podłączenie do rozdzielaczy.Czy materiał (rurki + rozdzielacz) różnią się .?
> Czy rozkład rurek szerokość jest inny dla PC a inny dla kotłów.?
> Czy można przygotować instalacje , zrobić wylewkę a dopiero podjąć ostateczną decyzje dot. rodzaju źródła  ciepła?
> pozdr


Można.
Taka instalacja niczym się nie różni.

----------


## fotohobby

W przypadku kotła węglowego musi być mieszacz, żeby schłodzić wodę idącą w rury podłogówki.
W przypadku kondensata, czy PC to niepotrzebne.

Zagęszczenie rurek - w łazience i tak standardowo daje się co 10cm, gdyż najczęściej ma największe obciążenie cieplne w pozostałych pomieszczeniach co 15-20cm w zależności od obciążenia danego pomieszczenia.

----------


## thxluk

Dzięki,
pytam bo brat "kopciuch" powoli przekonuje sie do PC.
Tak więc jest  szansa :smile: 
Fotohobby- rozumiem iż mieszacz montuje sie za rozdzielaczami?

----------


## fotohobby

Za rozdzielaczem są już tylko pętle podłogówki. :smile: 
Więc albo przed, albo instaluje się rozdzielacz, spełniający funkcję mieszacza.

----------


## KAN-therm

> chodzi mi o zawór odcinający który mam na powrocie każdej pętli...


Regulację hydrauliczną poszczególnych pętli grzewczych wykonuje się jedynie za pomocą przepływomierza, zawór na dolnej belce służy do ewentualnego zamocowania siłownika - działa na zasadzie max. otwarty lub max. zamknięty.

----------


## RadziejS

Jako założyciel wątku po dobrych kilku latach użytkowania, chciałem pochwalić się, że moja prosta podłogówka nadal pracuje bez zarzutu. Wczoraj dostałem rachunek zamykający rok 2016. 

Koszt ogrzewania styczeń 2016 - styczeń 2017 (dokładnie od 8/01/2016 do 19/01/2017) to średnio 212 zł/miesiąc. Łącznie 2530 zł (1236 m3). Brak innych źródeł ogrzewania. 

Jestem mega zadowolony.

----------


## hektor80

> Regulację hydrauliczną poszczególnych pętli grzewczych wykonuje się jedynie za pomocą przepływomierza, zawór na dolnej belce służy do ewentualnego zamocowania siłownika - działa na zasadzie max. otwarty lub max. zamknięty.


dziękuje za info...

----------


## hektor80

trochę głupie pytanie... miałem zrobiony projekt podłogówki. Są w nim podane przepływy na poszczególnych pętlach. Mam Victrixa 12 a w nim pompa elektroniczna która jak wiadomo dynamicznie moduluje. Jak mam wysterować wszystkie pętle? przy jakiej prędkości pompki to ustawiać. inny przepływ jest na max inny na min. ustawić na sztywno bieg? co zrobić gdy np. jestem w stanie osiągnąć wymagane przepływy na niższej prędkości np 7 (skali do 9) . Wówczas ograniczam max. prędkość pompki na 7 ??

----------


## bartm71

Cześć
Mam w projekcie budowlanym obliczone zapotrzebowanie 6KW dom 105 metrów parterowy. Salon ma 28m2 w tabelce jest że 20 *C Q = 1560 W co przy podłogówce daje 55W na m2 zerkając do tabeli Solter Tz/Tp 35/27 dla 20*C wewnątrz daje rozstaw rurek co 15 cm. Podobnie wychodziło mi w  programie SDG 2.0. Teraz moje pytanie czy można przyjąć taki model obliczeń przy założeniu że wykonam dom/ocieplenie wg projektu?

----------


## plusfoto

Drugim założeniem powinno być czy prawidłowo i rzetelnie obliczone jest zapotrzebowanie. Ja bym powiedział sprawdzam, bo jak na domek 105m2 to jest olbrzymie. Mój ma 180m2 użytkowej a 200 po podłogach i zapotrzebowanie mam na poziomie 5,3.

----------


## bartm71

Dzięki za odpowiedź. Też mi sie wydaje że 6kw to troche dużo, tym bardziej jak czytam na forum jakie ozc mają inni, jest tam zapis że zostało to policzone programem wg norm PN EN i ISO. W jaki sposób można to zweryfikować czy mozna to zrobic samemu na czy tylko specjalista?

----------


## asolt

> Dzięki za odpowiedź. Też mi sie wydaje że 6kw to troche dużo, tym bardziej jak czytam na forum jakie ozc mają inni, jest tam zapis że zostało to policzone programem wg norm PN EN i ISO. W jaki sposób można to zweryfikować czy mozna to zrobic samemu na czy tylko specjalista?


Raczej nie ma szans abys to sam poprawnie zweryfikował jezeli nigdy sie tym nie zajmowałes. Wpis o normach nic nie mówi o rzetelnosci a raczej braku rzetelnisci tego ktory wykonywał te obliczenia. Te obliczenia były potrzebne tylko do tego aby uzyskac PNB, do niczego wiecej.

----------


## bartm71

Tak właśnie myślałem, że ktoś wrzucił dane do programu i tak wyszło... Zresztą tak jak napisałem w SDG po wpisaniu podstawowych danych wychodzi tak samo więc to chyba mówi samo za siebie. Tylko teraz komu to zlecić żeby nie było takich samych efektów, że ktoś wklepie dane i po robocie.

----------


## asolt

> Tak właśnie myślałem, że ktoś wrzucił dane do programu i tak wyszło... Zresztą tak jak napisałem w SDG po wpisaniu podstawowych danych wychodzi tak samo więc to chyba mówi samo za siebie. Tylko teraz komu to zlecić żeby nie było takich samych efektów, że ktoś wklepie dane i po robocie.


Nie musisz daleko szukac, prosze o kontakt

----------


## waldinio

Prośba o wytłumaczenie jednej rzeczy. 

Będzie ogrzewanie podlogowe ok 250m2 po podłodze za pomocą Vitodens 200-W 1,9-13 albo 1,9-19. Firma która mi przysłala wstępną wycene napisała tak

1 Centrala rozdzielacza do c.o. podłogówka z przepływomierzami HERZ kpl. 1
2 Śrubunek przyłączeniowy do rozdzielacza ogrzewania podłogowego HERZ szt. 66
3 Szafki podtynkowe do rozdzielaczy HERZ (parter, piętro) kpl. 1
4 Zawór odcinający z śrubunkiem 1" szt. 6
5 Rury i materiał potrzebny do podłaczenia rozdzielaczy z pompą ciepła oraz rozporwadzenia instalacji z rozdzielaczy do grzejników (rura alum-pex Herz w systemie zaciskanym) kpl. 1
6 Rury alum-pex (Herz) do c.o. - podłogówka kpl. 1
7 Folia do podłogówki mk 250
8 Spinka taker do podłogówki kpl. 1
9 Pianki, gipsy, kotwy kpl. 1

Czy to znaczy, że na dwa piętra (parter+poddasze) chcą mi zainstalować tylko jeden rozdzielacz? Z tego co się doczytałem to raczej się stosuje jeden rozdzielacz na jedną kondygnację. Mam rację? 

Drugie pytanie to kocioł mogę kupić z 1 obieg grzewczy bez mieszacza albo 1 albo 2 obieg grzewczy z mieszacza. Zatem mając dwa rozdzielacze po jednym na każdą kondygnację to są dwa osobne obiegi grzewcze? Jeśli tak to jak rozumiem oba mogą być bez mieszaczy? Pytam w kontekście róznych temp bo jak na parterze chce miec 22-23 stopnie to tak w sypialniach 21-22 stopnie.

----------


## plusfoto

Tu nic nie pisze o sztukach. Tam są wymienione komplety. Aby dokładnie wiedzieć co autor miał na myśli musisz jego pytać.

----------


## waldinio

> Tu nic nie pisze o sztukach. Tam są wymienione komplety. Aby dokładnie wiedzieć co autor miał na myśli musisz jego pytać.


No dobra, niech w takim razie będzie ze kpl to dwie sztuki. Zatem czy to są dwa obiegi? Bo zupełnie zgłupiałem i nic juz nie wiem

----------


## romano78

> Drugim założeniem powinno być czy prawidłowo i rzetelnie obliczone jest zapotrzebowanie. Ja bym powiedział sprawdzam, bo jak na domek 105m2 to jest olbrzymie. Mój ma 180m2 użytkowej a 200 po podłogach i zapotrzebowanie mam na poziomie 5,3.


A co się stanie jeśli przyjmiemy te 6kw zrobimy rozstaw tak jak wychodzi z obliczeń co 15cm a zapotrzebowanie będzie jednak mniejsze będzie chyba można grzać niższą temperaturą bo np.grzejnik ścienny jeśli jest za duży to go trochę kryzuje.
Biorę oczywiście  pod uwagę ze pójdzie więcej alupexa .

----------


## plusfoto

> A co się stanie jeśli przyjmiemy te 6kw zrobimy rozstaw tak jak wychodzi z obliczeń co 15cm a zapotrzebowanie będzie jednak mniejsze będzie chyba można grzać niższą temperaturą bo np.grzejnik ścienny jeśli jest za duży to go trochę kryzuje.
> Biorę oczywiście  pod uwagę ze pójdzie więcej alupexa .


 Oprócz tego że wydasz więcej kasy na materiał to nic. Skręcisz na rotametrach i tyle. Grzać niższą temp. nie koniecznie bo temp zasilania determinują potrzeby łazienki w której to najczęściej chcemy mieć nieco wyższą temperaturę..



> No dobra, niech w takim razie będzie ze kpl to  dwie sztuki. Zatem czy to są dwa obiegi? Bo zupełnie zgłupiałem i nic  juz nie wiem


Pytaj instalatora bo on to liczył. Teoretycznie można to zrobić na jednym ale zależy to od pompki w kotle, oporów instalacji i.t.p. rzeczy.

----------


## romano78

[QUOTE=plusfoto;7413037]Oprócz tego że wydasz więcej kasy na materiał to nic. Skręcisz na rotametrach i tyle. Grzać niższą temp. nie koniecznie bo temp zasilania determinują potrzeby łazienki w której to najczęściej chcemy mieć nieco wyższą temperaturę..

Ale zmniejszając przepływ zmniejszamy też temperature oczywiście nie zaraz na wejściu pętli tylko trochę dalej i o to mi właśnie chodziło a nie żeby zmniejszac na wejściu do rozdzielacza.

----------


## _olo_

> Przyznam że ja z instalatorami specjalnie nie dyskutuję. Maja wykonać swoją pracę zgodnie z przewidzianą technologią. A w tym przypadku przewidziana jest otulina, peszel, odpowiedniej długości i szczelnie, na przecięciu płyt. Instalatorom mądrzejszym od instrukcji mówię stanowcze nie.
> 
> W jastrychach cementowych nacinane są wstępnie dylatacje płyt grzewczych, a reszty dokonuje fizyka, czyli trochę jak przy cięciu szkła. Inaczej powstaną niekontrolowane pęknięcia w miejscach gdzie tego nie chcemy. Jak płyty pracują między sobą to rozciągają 20cm odcinki rurek op w peszlach. Jak brakuje dylatacji to płyty grzewcze rozciągają rurkę op z wielką siłą na długości 5mm.
> W jastrychach anhydrytowych, przynajmniej u mnie tak zrobiono, dylatacje występują tylko w progach między pomieszczeniami. W salonie mam trzy płyty grzewcze i one nie są zdylatowane między sobą. W trakcie wylewania jastrychu za dylatacje posłużyły paski płyty pilśniowej gr. 5 mm umocowane w pionie z pomocą patyczków do szaszłyków. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Cezary


Masz rację, technologie wymyślono po to, by się ich trzymać aby zminimalizować ryzyko awarii. Jednak tylko zminimalizować.
Ja mam peszle w każdym progu, każdej dylatacji, nacięcia dylatacyjne w każdym progu, nawet po 2 po każdej stronie muru. I co z tego gdy po nieco ponad pół roku pokazało się pęknięcie na betonie tam gdzie peszli nie ma choć tuż obok były 2 nacięcia dylatacyjne po obu stronach progu, więc fizyka zrobiła resztę ale nie tak jak w teorii powinna, chwilę później znalazłem kolejne, więcej nie szukałem.
Beton nabiera wytrzymałości, kurczy się i pracuje całe swoje "życie", pokazują się rysy i pęknięcia i nic się nie dzieje, większość nawet o nich nie wie bo po 2-3 miesiącach od wykonania lądują na jastrychach okładziny podłóg.

----------


## grzeniu666

U mnie również moi pseudo-wylewkarze porobili pseudo-dylatacje a niektóre płyty popękały (przy wygrzewaniu oglądałem), głównie cieniutkie rysy od skrajów, ledwo widoczne, ale jedna była większa (na płycie 4,5x5,5m) od około 1mm przy ścianiu zanikałą przy jakieś 1,5m w kier. środka.

Piszę "pseudo-dylatacje" bo ponacinane były z wierzchu jakieś 2-2,5cm, później dociąłem diaksem (gdzie nie było rurek) na pełną głębokość a nad rurkami jakieś 3,5cm. Bezpieczniej dawać coś (np. pianki) w dylatacje.

Piszę "pseudo-wylewkarze" bo (m.in.) w jednym, miejscu nie zrobili dylatacji wcale, zużyli połowę (z zalecanego minimum) włókien (co pewnie również "pomogło" pęknięciom) etc.

Wygrzewanie do Tz 42* przeszły, normalnie nie będzie więcej jak 32*. Trudno, przy tak niskich temp. liczę że będzie OK.

----------


## nowy sącz

co to znaczy "wygrzewać wylewkę? przybliży mi ktoś ten temat? Jestem na etapie stanu surowego zamkniętego, więc ogrzewanie dopiero przede mną. Czytam na forum o ogrzewaniu podłogowym itp. ale z terminem "wygrzewanie wylewki" spotkałem się po raz pierwszy. pozdro  :wave:

----------


## noc

> co to znaczy "wygrzewać wylewkę? przybliży mi ktoś ten temat? Jestem na etapie stanu surowego zamkniętego, więc ogrzewanie dopiero przede mną. Czytam na forum o ogrzewaniu podłogowym itp. ale z terminem "wygrzewanie wylewki" spotkałem się po raz pierwszy. pozdro


Jest to suszenie wylewki na tyle, by można było bez obaw wykańczać podłogi. Chodzi o pozbycie się nadmiaru wilgoci z jastrychu.
Większość, jeśli nie wszystkie kotły gazowe, mają taką opcję w swoim menu, "wygrzewanie wylewki". Kocioł stopniowo przez określoną ilość dni podnosi temperaturę wylewki, a następnie stopniowo obniża. Warto, a nawet trzeba wykonać tą procedurę.

----------


## CityMatic

> co to znaczy "wygrzewać wylewkę? przybliży mi ktoś ten temat? Jestem na etapie stanu surowego zamkniętego, więc ogrzewanie dopiero przede mną. Czytam na forum o ogrzewaniu podłogowym itp. ale z terminem "wygrzewanie wylewki" spotkałem się po raz pierwszy. pozdro


Jest to proces raczej bardzo konieczny i wskazany. Przede wszystkim na wilgoć zarówno w wylewce jak i w ścianach i samym otoczeniu. Pozwala na sprawdzeniu działania samej instalacji, zachowaniu się posadzki która w tym etapie popęka- odspoi się w miejscach gdzie przebiegają dylatacje, "odpręży się" wszelkie wewnętrzne naprężenia w wylewce ulegną ujednoliceniu w swojej strukturze.

----------


## CityMatic

> co to znaczy "wygrzewać wylewkę? przybliży mi ktoś ten temat? Jestem na etapie stanu surowego zamkniętego, więc ogrzewanie dopiero przede mną. Czytam na forum o ogrzewaniu podłogowym itp. ale z terminem "wygrzewanie wylewki" spotkałem się po raz pierwszy. pozdro


A jeszcze znalazłem taki wątek http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...zewać-wylewki warto go przeczytać  :smile:

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> co to znaczy "wygrzewać wylewkę? przybliży mi ktoś ten temat? Jestem na etapie stanu surowego zamkniętego, więc ogrzewanie dopiero przede mną. Czytam na forum o ogrzewaniu podłogowym itp. ale z terminem "wygrzewanie wylewki" spotkałem się po raz pierwszy. pozdro


Witam !

W urządzeniach marki Viessmann ta funkcja nosi nazwę „Suszenie jastrychu”. Funkcja jest aktywowana przez firmę instalatorską. Jastrych osuszany jest według zadanego programu czasowego (profilu czasowo-temperaturowego), zgodnie z wymaganiami dla tego materiału. Dokonywane przez użytkownika ustawienia ogrzewania pomieszczeń w tym czasie pozostają nieaktywne aż do czasu skończenia programu. Zaleca się wykonać ten program do końca w celu usunięcia nadmiaru wilgoci.

Pozdrawiam !

----------


## kuusamo

Panowie, mam wątpliwości dotyczące wytrzymałości wylewki nad izolowanymi rurkami. W projekcie mam wylewkę 6,5 cm. Cześć rurek dobiegowych przechodzi po prawej stronie korytarza (załączone zdjęcie). Nad tymi rurkami zostanie pewnie 3-3.5 cm wylewki - czy tak gęsto poprowadzone rurki nie osłabią mi wylewki z prawej strony? Czy siatka nad rurkami coś da?

Piotr

----------


## Tomaszs131

Siatka na pewno nie zaszkodzi, a zdecydowanie wzmocni posadzkę.

----------


## wihajster

Zdejmij izolację z rur powrotnych, będziesz miał więcej podparcia na styropianie i dodatkowo nieco cieplejszy ten pas zajęty przez dobiegi.

----------


## kuusamo

> Zdejmij izolację z rur powrotnych, będziesz miał więcej podparcia na styropianie i dodatkowo nieco cieplejszy ten pas zajęty przez dobiegi.


Dzięki za dobrą radę!

Pytanie nr 2

Planowałem ułożenie 20 cm styropianu EPS80 w warstwach 5-5-10 jednak w kilku miejscach instalatorzy rozkładali styropian jak leci, ten który akurat mieli pod ręką  :mad: . Efekt taki, że w WC, korytarzu i wiatrołapie mam 4x5cm a w pokojach 2x10cm. Czuć pod stopami, że styro w warstwach 4x5cm lekko "pracuje w pionie" -  nie ma takiej sztywności jak ten 2x10cm.... Czy takie ułożenie nie osłabi wylewki? Czy 6.5 cm mixokreta da radę docisnąć styro?

----------


## Tomaszs131

Nie kładzie się więcej niż dwóch warstw styro na posadzce.
Sam zaobserwowałeś róźnicę.

----------


## Slawko123

> Nie kładzie się więcej niż dwóch warstw styro na posadzce.
> Sam zaobserwowałeś róźnicę.



a niby dlaczego?

----------


## Tomaszs131

Swego czasu na FM było sporo postów na ten temat. Nie pamiętam dokładnie dlaczego,  prawdopodobnie chodziło o klawiszowanie.
Zapewne u Ciebie jest tych warstw kilka i jest wszystko ok?
Sam po ówczesnym prześledzeniu tego tematu zbytnio się nad tym nie rozwodziłem i ułożyłem tylko dwie.
Dodatkowo folię przeciw wilgociową pod styro tylko w piwnicy.

----------


## Slawko123

tak, mam 3 warstwy i wszystko jest ok.
a klawiszowanie szybciej wystąpi przy 1-2 warstwach grubego styro, no i jak podłoże będzie nie równe.
A co do folii przeciwwilgociowej to jesli juz to tylko tam, gdzie podłoga styka się z podłożem. Po co na pietrze lub parterze nad piwnicą.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Też chciałbym to wiedzieć.
Hydraulicy byli mocno zdziwieni gdy zabroniłem im kłaść folię na chudziaku.
Twierdzili, że tak się robi....

----------


## wg39070

> tak, mam 3 warstwy i wszystko jest ok.
> a klawiszowanie szybciej wystąpi przy 1-2 warstwach grubego styro, no i jak podłoże będzie nie równe.
> A co do folii przeciwwilgociowej to jesli juz to tylko tam, gdzie podłoga styka się z podłożem. Po co na pietrze lub parterze nad piwnicą.


Jak podłoże będzie nie równe to klawiszować będzie nawet jedna warstwa. Ja mam 2x10 i napisz mi proszę w czym lepsza jest warstwa np 4x5? U mnie chudziak idealny z miksa, kładzenie styropianu było czystą przyjemnością, strop już nie tak równy ale też dało radę.

----------


## wg39070

> Też chciałbym to wiedzieć.
> Hydraulicy byli mocno zdziwieni gdy zabroniłem im kłaść folię na chudziaku.
> Twierdzili, że tak się robi....


Zapytam z ciekawości - jaki był cel nie kładzenia folii na chudziaku?

----------


## Slawko123

> J...................i napisz mi proszę w czym lepsza jest warstwa np 4x5?


może nie aż 4 warstwy, 3 zdecydowanie lepiej, dużo łatwiej pomieścić rury od cw i CO w środkowych warstwach, chociaż jak ja układałem, to gdybym miał miejsce do zdecydowanie dałbym 4 warstwy.
Pierwsza warstwa całkowita izolacja od podłoża(podkład) i rury od zimnej wody, druga warstwa ciepła woda, trzecia warstwa instalacje CO i czwarta przykrywająca to wszystko.

ja mam 3 warstwy 5-4-5 i dzięki temu bez zbędnych ceregieli w środkowej warstwie zmieściłem i cw i CO (choć miałem trochę mijanek i tu przydała by się 4 warstwa.

Nie tyle lepsza, co łatwiej układać w nich instalacje.




> Jak podłoże będzie nie równe to klawiszować będzie nawet jedna warstwa


zgadza się, dlatego przy wiekszej ilości warstw łatwiej to zniwelować. 
nie kazdy robi chudziaka z mixa, spora cześć ludzi wylewa z gruchy, a wtedy podłoże nie zawsze jest idealnie równe.

----------


## kuusamo

No nic...dziś będzie wylewkarz i pomierzy poziomy poziomicą wodną elektroniczną i zobaczymy co z tego będzie. Nie mam zbyt dużego zapasu na posadzkę więc  zbyt grubo/nierówno ułożony styro trzeba będzie gubić na cieńszej wylewce, czyli coś czego bardzo nie chciałem robić. Tak to jest jak się człowiek bawi w aptekarstwo i planuje co do mm  :sad:   :sad:

----------


## Slawko123

> ................. Tak to jest jak się człowiek bawi w aptekarstwo i planuje co do mm


hehehe, skąd ja to znam  :big grin: 
Ja już się nauczyłem, ze zawsze trzeba dodać lub odjąć w zależności co się robi, nigdy co do mm.

----------


## grzeniu666

> Panowie, mam wątpliwości dotyczące wytrzymałości wylewki nad izolowanymi rurkami. W projekcie mam wylewkę 6,5 cm. Cześć rurek dobiegowych przechodzi po prawej stronie korytarza (załączone zdjęcie). Nad tymi rurkami zostanie pewnie 3-3.5 cm wylewki - czy tak gęsto poprowadzone rurki nie osłabią mi wylewki z prawej strony? Czy siatka nad rurkami coś da?
> 
> Piotr
> 
> Załącznik 382533


Czy to projekt od Asolta, podobnie jak:
http://solterm.com.pl/wp-content/upl...k-768x1024.jpg
http://solterm.com.pl/wp-content/upl...k-768x1024.jpg
?

----------


## kuusamo

Tak

----------


## asolt

> Panowie, mam wątpliwości dotyczące wytrzymałości wylewki nad izolowanymi rurkami. W projekcie mam wylewkę 6,5 cm. Cześć rurek dobiegowych przechodzi po prawej stronie korytarza (załączone zdjęcie). Nad tymi rurkami zostanie pewnie 3-3.5 cm wylewki - czy tak gęsto poprowadzone rurki nie osłabią mi wylewki z prawej strony? Czy siatka nad rurkami coś da?
> 
> Piotr
> 
> Załącznik 382533


Mozna było zastosowac otuline w krązku 18x6, na zdjeciu otulina conajmniej 18x9, nie ma potrzeby takich stosowac.

----------


## asolt

> Czy to projekt od Asolta, podobnie jak:
> http://solterm.com.pl/wp-content/upl...k-768x1024.jpg
> http://solterm.com.pl/wp-content/upl...k-768x1024.jpg
> ?


Tak to moje projekty i moje wykonanie

----------


## grzeniu666

> Tak to moje projekty i moje wykonanie


No wiem, skojarzyłem u @kuusamo te dobiegi w kurtkach  :smile: 




> Mozna było zastosowac otuline w krązku 18x6, na zdjeciu otulina conajmniej 18x9, nie ma potrzeby takich stosowac.


To nie było grubości otuliny w projekcie? Będzie dramat, nie dogrzeje pomieszczenia bo za gruba otulina  :big grin:

----------


## asolt

> No wiem, skojarzyłem u @kuusamo te dobiegi w kurtkach 
> 
> 
> To nie było grubości otuliny w projekcie? Będzie dramat, nie dogrzeje pomieszczenia bo za gruba otulina


Jaki dramat??? dramat jest ale z durnymi emotikanami, otulina ma izolowac dobiegi i powroty pętli z innych pomieszczeń, rodzaje otuliny/peszla podane w projekcie, kilka razy miałem przypadki ze wykonawca nie zastosował zadnej izolacji na dobiegach i były problemy z regulacją i mocą grzejników w poszczegolnych pomieszczeniach. Poza tym zawsze udzielam porad gdy wykonawca ma wątpliwosci przy montazu instalacji, tyle tylko ze mało kto czyta czesc opisową projektu.

----------


## Slawko123

A co powiesz na dobiegi w środkowej warstwie styropianu (warstwy 5-4-5)?

----------


## asolt

> A co powiesz na dobiegi w środkowej warstwie styropianu (warstwy 5-4-5)?


Styropian jest wystarczajacy ale jest to bardziej kłopotliwe w układaniu, jak komus sie nie spieszy to czemu nie. Z drugiej strony dobiegi na 5 cm styro (tylko 5 cm) to zawsze wieksze straty do gruntu niz na 14 cm i to w otulinie.

----------


## Slawko123

czas był, rury dodatkowo w otulinie i w piance, ale jeśli oprócz tych 5cm, nie ma uwag, to ok. Z reszta pytam dla spokoju sumienia, bo i tak juz wszystko zalane  :smile:

----------


## kuusamo

Hydraulicy drapali się w głowę, gdy im pokazałem projekt, no ale rury zaizolowali jak było na projekcie....dziś drapał się wylewkarz po pomiarach. Stwierdził, że nie weźmie odpowiedzialności za wytrzymałość posadzki w tym miejscu i sobie poszedł.... :Confused:

----------


## hektor80

> Hydraulicy drapali się w głowę, gdy im pokazałem projekt, no ale rury zaizolowali jak było na projekcie....dziś drapał się wylewkarz po pomiarach. Stwierdził, że nie weźmie odpowiedzialności za wytrzymałość posadzki w tym miejscu i sobie poszedł....


Dobiegi mam zaizolowane otulina 6mm. Na poddaszu Wylewki mam 6cm a w jednym pomieszczeniu 5.5 cm . Po całości siatka zbrojeniowa. Na razie wszystko ok...

----------


## asolt

> Dobiegi mam zaizolowane otulina 6mm. Na poddaszu Wylewki mam 6cm a w jednym pomieszczeniu 5.5 cm . Po całości siatka zbrojeniowa. Na razie wszystko ok...


I nie powinno sie to zmienic, wylewkarz sie za bardzo asekuruje.

----------


## wioslo1

Wczoraj odpaliłem kocioł i włączyłem program wygrzewania jastrychu. Czy tak powinny wygladac wskazania na rotametrach? Czy one czasem nie sa zapowietrzone czy cos w tym stylu?


druga sprawa wczoraj także podłączali mi wode i wchodzili z nia do domu i zauwazyłem taka duża plame wilgoci i wlasnie nie wiem czy to moze byc od przylacza czy moze od rozdzielacza co sadzicie?

----------


## Tomaszs131

Przepływ na rotamerach jest. Co do plamy to ciężko stwierdzić. Spytaj hydraulika, może mieli wyciek i go zatamowali.
Sprawdź jakie masz ciśnienie w układzie. Jeśli spada to może faktycznie masz problem. Najważnaiejsze by się plama na posadzce nie powiększała.

----------


## wg39070

> Wczoraj odpaliłem kocioł i włączyłem program wygrzewania jastrychu. Czy tak powinny wygladac wskazania na rotametrach? Czy one czasem nie sa zapowietrzone czy cos w tym stylu?
> 
> 
> druga sprawa wczoraj także podłączali mi wode i wchodzili z nia do domu i zauwazyłem taka duża plame wilgoci i wlasnie nie wiem czy to moze byc od przylacza czy moze od rozdzielacza co sadzicie?


To miałeś jednego dnia wszystko? Nie czaję.

----------


## wioslo1

> To miałeś jednego dnia wszystko? Nie czaję.


no a co w tym dziwnego? Kocioł już wisiał jakiś czas w czwartek było uruchomienie a wczoraj wieczorem podjechalem ustawic program wygrzewania a w dzien te mózgi robili przyłącze wody. Na szczescie kolega mial racje - po calej nocy grzania podlogowka plama wokol rozdzielacza praktycznie zniknela ale ladnie musialo im wylac skoro jeszcze przeszlo przez sciane do wc obok...
I nawet takie gn.. nic nie wspomna o tym a czlowiek sie martwi...

Ale z ta podlogowka to chyba prawda - niecala noc grzania na 25 stopni na termometrach ok 13 ale odczuwalnie o wiele lepiej  :smile: 
Musze sie dzisiaj przyjrzec tym rotametrom bo jak dla mnie dziwnie one wygladaja ale jak sprawdzalem reka to wszystkie petle grzeja.

----------


## fotohobby

Przecież normalnie wyglądają i wszędzie masz przepływy, to czemu sie chcesz przyglądać ?

----------


## wioslo1

a to takie "zaparowanie" jest ok? a przeplyw odczytuje z poziomu wody tak? jak sie tym regulowalo zdejmowalem ten czerwony kapturek i wtedy moglem chyba pokrecic nie?

----------


## plusfoto

kręcisz tym szklanym a przepływ odczytujesz z poziomu pływaka a nie z poziomu cieczy.

----------


## wioslo1

> kręcisz tym szklanym a przepływ odczytujesz z poziomu pływaka a nie z poziomu cieczy.


aha to chyba dobrze bo wszedzie mam rowny przeplyw ale dzisiaj wlasnie krecilem tym szklanym w jednym czy drugim  i nic sie nie dzialo dopiero jak wkrecilem na maksa to ta sprezynka szla do gory czy 0 przeplywu, to samo jak krecilem dolnymi zaworami - tak powinno byc?

----------


## plusfoto

Dolne to zostaw w spokoju. Odkręć na maksa i nie dotykaj. Rotametry niestety nie są zbyt precyzyjnymi ustrojstwami. Musisz wyczuć moment w którym zaczynają reagować. A wtedy wystarczy 1/5 obrotu i przepływ może się znacznie zmienić.

----------


## KAN-therm

> ...Rotametry niestety nie są zbyt precyzyjnymi ustrojstwami. Musisz wyczuć moment w którym zaczynają reagować. A wtedy wystarczy 1/5 obrotu i przepływ może się znacznie zmienić.


Wszystko zależy od jakości i zakresu działania rotametru.
Znacznie lepsze w regulacji są z zakresem około 0 - 2,5 l/min lub jeszcze lepiej 0,6 - 2,4 l/min - ruch dla zmiany przypływu jest trochę większy i tym samym wygodniejszy i bardziej precyzyjny do nastawy. Max. przepływ na poziomie do 2,5 l/min też zazwyczaj wystarcza dla większości przypadków w budownictwie jednorodzinnym.

----------


## Michalgosc

Witam wszystkich od dłuższego czasu czytam temat i zapisuje co istotniejsze bo w natłoku informacji moglo by mi umknąć coś ważnego, dzięki temu forum udało mi się uniknąć wielu błędów podczas budowy. Temat podłogówki zbliża się wielkimi krokami więc zerkam po budowach w mojej skromnej okolicy, pytam jak uniknąć błędów jednak moja wiedza wyciągnięta z forum nie odbiega od wiedzy lokalnych instalatorów nie będę ich cytować wstawię dwa zdjęcia które mówią same za siebie.

----------


## wg39070

> Witam wszystkich od dłuższego czasu czytam temat i zapisuje co istotniejsze bo w natłoku informacji moglo by mi umknąć coś ważnego, dzięki temu forum udało mi się uniknąć wielu błędów podczas budowy. Temat podłogówki zbliża się wielkimi krokami więc zerkam po budowach w mojej skromnej okolicy, pytam jak uniknąć błędów jednak moja wiedza wyciągnięta z forum nie odbiega od wiedzy lokalnych instalatorów nie będę ich cytować wstawię dwa zdjęcia które mówią same za siebie.


Wstawiłeś jedno zdjęcie, bardzo oryginalne.

----------


## Michalgosc

Drugie nie chce wejść to zbliżenie rurki wiązane drutem do zbrojenia, lokalny hydraulik do 15ej w fabryce mebli po 15ej magik.

----------


## Slawko123

a co to "zbrojenie" ma dać pod rurkami? to niczemu nie słuzy, a koszt znaczny, 100x taniej były by spinki do rurek. Zbrojenie musi być w betonie, a nie pod nim.

----------


## teres

> Temat podłogówki zbliża się wielkimi krokami więc zerkam po budowach w mojej skromnej okolicy, pytam jak uniknąć błędów jednak moja wiedza wyciągnięta z forum nie odbiega od wiedzy lokalnych instalatorów nie będę ich cytować wstawię dwa zdjęcia które mówią same za siebie.


No takich fachofcuf to raczej do siebie nie bierz  :sick:

----------


## hektor80

> Witam wszystkich od dłuższego czasu czytam temat i zapisuje co istotniejsze bo w natłoku informacji moglo by mi umknąć coś ważnego, dzięki temu forum udało mi się uniknąć wielu błędów podczas budowy. Temat podłogówki zbliża się wielkimi krokami więc zerkam po budowach w mojej skromnej okolicy, pytam jak uniknąć błędów jednak moja wiedza wyciągnięta z forum nie odbiega od wiedzy lokalnych instalatorów nie będę ich cytować wstawię dwa zdjęcia które mówią same za siebie.


Zbrojenie powinno być nad rurkami. A gdzie folia pod rurkami??

----------


## piotrek0m

> 


Ciągle się zadziwiam ... kreatywnością.

----------


## Michalgosc

Z pomocą forum podłogówke zrobię sam jak zresztą wiele rzeczy na budowie, kasa zostanie w kieszeni. Pozdrawiam

----------


## nass

Cześć,
Kupiłem taką szafkę podtynkową do rozdzielacza https://sklepekogrzanie.pl/szafka-po...at-1-1678.html
Pytanie do którego poziomu powinien sięgać beton posadzki? Czy ta dolna część/maskownica powinna być nad podłogą czy przykryta betonem? jak ustawić zaznaczony wymiar?

----------


## piotrek0m

> Z pomocą forum podłogówke zrobię sam jak zresztą wiele rzeczy na budowie, kasa zostanie w kieszeni. Pozdrawiam


No niezupełnie, to kwestia wyceny własnego czasu pracy spędzonego na budowie.

----------


## nass

> Cześć,
> Kupiłem taką szafkę podtynkową do rozdzielacza https://sklepekogrzanie.pl/szafka-po...at-1-1678.html
> Pytanie do którego poziomu powinien sięgać beton posadzki? Czy ta dolna część/maskownica powinna być nad podłogą czy przykryta betonem? jak ustawić zaznaczony wymiar?


Pomoże ktoś, dzisiaj muszę ją zamontować :roll eyes: 

z góry dzięki

----------


## wioslo1

jak potrzebuje odciac zupelnie jedna petle (zeby nie grzala) bo sa świerzo położone płytki w lazience a chcialbym jeszcze dogrzac troche reszte domu przed podlogami to wystarczy ze zakrecilem doplyw rotametrem na zasilaniu - plywak na zero? bo tak troche zwatpilem i dla pewnosci zakrecilem ten bialy zawor na powrocie - to nic nie szkodzi?

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Pomoże ktoś, dzisiaj muszę ją zamontować
> 
> z góry dzięki


U mnie maskownica ma regulowaną wysokość, leży na jastrychu.

----------


## Michalgosc

> No niezupełnie, to kwestia wyceny własnego czasu pracy spędzonego na budowie.


Od grudnia do marca mam urlop do tego czerwiec i wrzesień, nie spieszy mi sie z budową staram sie wiele robić samemu chodz wszystkiego nie dam rady np.elektryka to czarna magia dla mnie

----------


## teres

> Cześć,
> Kupiłem taką szafkę podtynkową do rozdzielacza https://sklepekogrzanie.pl/szafka-po...at-1-1678.html
> Pytanie do którego poziomu powinien sięgać beton posadzki? Czy ta dolna część/maskownica powinna być nad podłogą czy przykryta betonem? jak ustawić zaznaczony wymiar?


Dolna część powinna być na równi z wylewką lub ciut w wylewce (przynajmniej my tak ustawiamy), wtedy dołożeniem płytki minimalnie zakrywasz ją z dołu.

----------


## Michalgosc

Witam mam pytanie do bardziej doświadczonych użytkowników podłogówki . Zazwyczaj najwyższe zapotrzebowanie na ciepło ma łazienka i tam dajemy rurki co 10cm plus ewentualne grzejnik łazienkowy u mnie najwięcej potrzebuje salon 1860W a łazienki niecale 500W. Kilka danych salonu wysokość koło 6m
Pow 47m2
Kabatura 176m3
Wskaźnik doniesiony do pow 30W/m2 
Wskaźnik odniesiony do kabatury 11W/m3 
Zasilanie podłogówki pompa ciepła Tz 35C strefa klimatyczna -20
Wykończenie podłogi płytki 

Pytanie może głupie czy 47m2 podłogi rozstaw rurek co 10cm zasilanych 35C przy -20na zew wystarczy do ogrzania wysokiego salonu  do 22C? Co prawda będzie jeszcze kominek, ale jestem przed tynkami i zastanawiam się czy nie rzucić rurek na ścianę jak by mi sie na starość w kominku nie chciało rozpalić? 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## plusfoto

To że salon potrzebuje 1900W a łazienka 500 to nie znaczy że w salonie masz tak gęsto kłaść rurki.

----------


## KAN-therm

Samo możesz sprawdzić wydajność OP z 1 m2, w zależności od parametrów zasilania, wykończenia podłogi, temperatury w pomieszczeniu

http://pl.kan-therm.com/kan/upload/p...liczeniowe.pdf

----------


## BooM80

Na dniach będę prowadził zasilanie i powrót z/do rozdzielaczy. Wszystko na stabilizowanych rurach PP. W domu będą 3 rozdzielacze, prawdopodobnie 8, 12 i 14 obwodowe. Zakładam długość pętli ok. 70-80 m (rury fi 16, 17 lub 18 mm, raczej 17 mm), ogrzewanie pompą ciepła powietrze-woda. Podejścia i powroty będą poprowadzone z kotłowni do każdego rozdzielacza oddzielnie. Czy na podejścia i powroty wystarczające będą rury PP o średnicy fi 32 (średnica wewn. 23,2 mm) ? Czy taka rura zapewni odpowiednie przepływy ?

----------


## asolt

> Na dniach będę prowadził zasilanie i powrót z/do rozdzielaczy. Wszystko na stabilizowanych rurach PP. W domu będą 3 rozdzielacze, prawdopodobnie 8, 12 i 14 obwodowe. Zakładam długość pętli ok. 70-80 m (rury fi 16, 17 lub 18 mm, raczej 17 mm), ogrzewanie pompą ciepła powietrze-woda. Podejścia i powroty będą poprowadzone z kotłowni do każdego rozdzielacza oddzielnie. Czy na podejścia i powroty wystarczające będą rury PP o średnicy fi 32 (średnica wewn. 23,2 mm) ? Czy taka rura zapewni odpowiednie przepływy ?


14 obw. pex17 zasilane pp32 (23.2 mm) to bedą duze opory juz lepiej byłoby pex32 lub cu28

----------


## BooM80

> 14 obw. pex17 zasilane pp32 (23.2 mm) to bedą duze opory juz lepiej byłoby pex32 lub cu28


Podobno w pexie wąskim gardłem (dosłownie) są złączki, które mają dużo mniejsze średnice niż sama rura.
Mam zgrzewarkę do PP, dlatego wstępnie zaplanowałem podłączenie rozdzielaczy na PP (chociaż rur jeszcze nie kupiłem, więc się nie upieram).
A dla rozdzielacza 12 obwodowego PP 32 będzie ok ? Czy po prostu lepiej dać wszędzie PP fi 40 (średnica wewn. 29 mm), tylko czy w takim przypadku nie będzie problemów z podpięciem takiej rury do rozdzielacza ?

----------


## asolt

> Podobno w pexie wąskim gardłem (dosłownie) są złączki, które mają dużo mniejsze średnice niż sama rura.
> Mam zgrzewarkę do PP, dlatego wstępnie zaplanowałem podłączenie rozdzielaczy na PP (chociaż rur jeszcze nie kupiłem, więc się nie upieram).
> A dla rozdzielacza 12 obwodowego PP 32 będzie ok ? Czy po prostu lepiej dać wszędzie PP fi 40 (średnica wewn. 29 mm), tylko czy w takim przypadku nie będzie problemów z podpięciem takiej rury do rozdzielacza ?


Tak zgadza sie i dlatego nie daje sie złaczek innych niz koncowe tzn zadnych kolanek gdyz one mają przewezenia. Przewezenia powstają tez przy klejeniu PP, zaden problem z podpieciem pp40, przeciez są odpowiednie złaczki.

----------


## BooM80

> Tak zgadza sie i dlatego nie daje sie złaczek innych niz koncowe tzn zadnych kolanek gdyz one mają przewezenia. Przewezenia powstają tez przy klejeniu PP, zaden problem z podpieciem pp40, przeciez są odpowiednie złaczki.


Ok, czyli po prostu zastosować redukcję z PP fi 40 do bodajże 1 cala przy samym rozdzielaczu, zgadza się ? A do rozdzielacza 12 obwodowego PP fi 32 może być, czy też będą za duże opory ?

----------


## asolt

> Ok, czyli po prostu zastosować redukcję z PP fi 40 do bodajże 1 cala przy samym rozdzielaczu, zgadza się ? A do rozdzielacza 12 obwodowego PP fi 32 może być, czy też będą za duże opory ?


Nie stosowac redukcji pp a tylko redukcje na zlaczkach mosieznych czyli zakonczamy rure tym:
http://allegro.pl/mufa-zlaczka-pp-40...705789788.html
i redukujemy tym:
http://allegro.pl/nypel-mosiezy-redu...666107085.html
oczywiscie mogą to byc kształtki w innych konfiguracjach
Rozdzielacz 12 obw tez pp40, 8 obw. pp32

----------


## kubek86

Mam dwa rozdzielacze do podłogówki. Dom parterowy. Która wersja podłączenia rozdzielaczy będzie lepsza. Ta pierwsza czy druga? A może to nie ma znaczenia.
Podłączenia na miedzi 28.

----------


## BooM80

> Nie stosowac redukcji pp a tylko redukcje na zlaczkach mosieznych czyli zakonczamy rure tym:
> http://allegro.pl/mufa-zlaczka-pp-40...705789788.html
> i redukujemy tym:
> http://allegro.pl/nypel-mosiezy-redu...666107085.html
> oczywiscie mogą to byc kształtki w innych konfiguracjach
> Rozdzielacz 12 obw tez pp40, 8 obw. pp32


Dzięki wielkie, już wszystko wiem  :smile: 
Jeszcze zapytam o ogrzewanie garażu oraz pomieszczenia technicznego za garażem (garaż ok. 35 m2, pom. tech. ok. 15 m2, połączone z budynkiem). W OZC, które dla mnie obliczałeś jakiś czas temu, założyliśmy w tych pomieszczeniach temperaturę ok. 12 stopni. Instalator od pompy ciepła twierdzi, że garaż lepiej dogrzewać grzejnikiem niskotemperaturowym, bo ogrzewanie podłogowe za bardzo będzie wychładzać wodę na powrocie pętli z podłogówki. Garaż będzie tak samo izolowany jak część mieszkalna (25 cm styro na elewacji, 10 cm XPS pod i 10 cm EPS na płycie fundamentowej), dodatkowo 10 cm styro na ścianie łączącej garaż i pom. tech. z częścią mieszkalną.
Czy instalator ma rację i lepiej zastosować grzejnik dosyć mocno skręcony na termostacie ?
A jeśli nie ma racji i lepiej puścić tam 2-3 pętle o rozstawie 20-30 cm to co w sytuacji jeśli np. chciałbym po jakimś czasie zrezygnować z ogrzewania garażu ? Czy mogę np. kompresorem wypompować wodę z tych pętli (na pewno podczas dużych mrozów temperatura w garażu spadnie poniżej 0 stopni) i po prostu zakręcić te pętle na rozdzielaczu ?

----------


## mariusz7924

Panowie, taka pilna sprawa. gdzieś tu się przewinął temat rozdzielaczy do podłogowego ogrzewania. nie mogę tego znalezć.
Mam 14 pętli OP. Wszystkie podobnej długości. 85-95 metrów na jednym poziomie.
Czy dobrym rozwiązaniem jest jeden rozdzielacz na wszystkie obwody? Czy dwa np. obok siebie lub jeden nad drugim?
Muszę szybko zdecydować bo pózniej bedzie problem ze zmianą położenia wejść i wyjść pętli.

----------


## teres

Śmiało na jednym, możesz ew. dać z nierdzewki (mają trochę większą średnicę w środku) zamiast mosiężnego.
EDIT: możesz dokręcić jeden rozdzielacz do drugiego np. 12 + 2 i w ten sposób będziesz miał rozdzielacz 14 obwodowy.

----------


## KAN-therm

Nie wiem czy ta duże rozdzielacze są dostępne na rynku jako gotowy wyrób.
W naszej ofercie największy rozmiar rozdzielacza do OP, w wykonaniu z nierdzewki, to 12 obwodów.
Dlatego polecam zainstalowanie 2 rozdzielaczy po 7 obwodów - seria N75A lub N75E

http://pl.kan-therm.com/kan/upload/o...n-therm-pl.pdf

----------


## axel83

Witam,
Czy w łazienkach 4,5m2 i 7 m2 (rozstaw 10cm)  wystarczy po 1 pętli do podłogówki i grzejnika drabinki?? 
Czy do drabinki potrzeba robić dodatkowy obwód??

----------


## Tomaszs131

Lepiej drabinki zrobić na osobnym obwodzie. W okresach przejściowych będziesz mogła załączyć ogrzewanie w grzejniku bez jednoczesnego, zbędnego odpalania" podłogówki.
P.S.
Pomyśl o zamontowaniu grzałki w grzejniku, wtedy żadna pętla nie będzie potrzebna. W takiej sytuacji konieczne byłoby gniazdo elektryczne w pobliżu drabinki.

----------


## JTKirk

pętla się przyda tak czy siak IMHO
a problem właśnie z tym gniazdkiem jest...jak mi się o tym przypomniało, to już było za późno....

----------


## axel83

> Lepiej drabinki zrobić na osobnym obwodzie. W okresach przejściowych będziesz mogła załączyć ogrzewanie w grzejniku bez jednoczesnego, zbędnego odpalania" podłogówki.
> P.S.
> Pomyśl o zamontowaniu grzałki w grzejniku, wtedy żadna pętla nie będzie potrzebna. W takiej sytuacji konieczne byłoby gniazdo elektryczne w pobliżu drabinki.


Nie licząc okresów przejściowych czy taka instalacja na 1 obiegu będzie działać? w okresach przejściowych zawsze można się dogrzać małą farelką.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Nie licząc okresów przejściowych czy taka instalacja na 1 obiegu będzie działać? w okresach przejściowych zawsze można się dogrzać małą farelką.


Będzie.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Witam,
> Czy w łazienkach 4,5m2 i 7 m2 (rozstaw 10cm)  wystarczy po 1 pętli do podłogówki i grzejnika drabinki?? 
> Czy do drabinki potrzeba robić dodatkowy obwód??


Skoro odpowiedź już otrzymałeś to może ja zaproponuje grzejniki? Zapraszam do zapoznania się z ofertą firmy Viessmann - mamy w ofercie m. in grzejniki łazienkowe.  Grzejniki łazienkowe o konstrukcji drabinkowej nie tylko zapewniają przyjemne ciepło, ale również stanowią miły dla oka element wyposażenia wnętrz. Ich prosta, filigranowa konstrukcja ze smukłymi elementami rurowymi nadaje im elegancki i lekki wygląd doskonale harmonizujący z wnętrzami łazienek. Już od dawna łazienka nie jest traktowana tylko jako pomieszczenie użytkowe, indywidualny jej wystrój stał się częścią jakości życia. Grzejnik łazienkowy jest nieodzownym elementem tego wystroju służąc do ogrzewania i do suszenia ręczników. Prosty grzejnik drabinkowy Komfort i łukowy grzejnik drabinkowy idealnie sprawdzają się w obu tych zastosowaniach.

Interesującym rozwiązaniem jest zastosowanie grzejnika łazienkowego jako ścianki działowej. Daje to nowe możliwości aranżacji wnętrz, możliwe do zastosowania w łazienkach, garderobach czy przedpokojach. Oba typy grzejników mogą być zabudowane w ten sposób za pomocą specjalnego zestawu montażowego. 
Szczegóły - [moderowano]

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## DKMMW

Witam,

Czy każdy obieg grzewczy (pętla) musi znajdować się na osobnej płycie grzewczej - być oddzielony od innego obiegu dylatacją - czy też może znajdować się kilka obiegów na jednej płycie spełniającej wymogi dotyczące dylatacji?

----------


## mac_612

> pętla się przyda tak czy siak IMHO
> a problem właśnie z tym gniazdkiem jest...jak mi się o tym przypomniało, to już było za późno....


jeśli posiadasz zasobnik CWU możesz podłączyć jego wężownice pod obieg grzejnika. 
Jak nie masz jeszcze podługówki, to imho na gniazdko w łazience raczej nie jest za późno.

----------


## teres

> Witam,
> 
> Czy każdy obieg grzewczy (pętla) musi znajdować się na osobnej płycie grzewczej - być oddzielony od innego obiegu dylatacją - czy też może znajdować się kilka obiegów na jednej płycie spełniającej wymogi dotyczące dylatacji?


Może być kilka na jednej płycie, tylko żeby grzały w miarę równomiernie.

----------


## DKMMW

> Może być kilka na jednej płycie, tylko żeby grzały w miarę równomiernie.


Aha, czyli jeśli chciałbym mieć możliwość zakręcić którąś pętlę to lepiej zrobić dylatację między nimi?
A co w przypadku pasa pod meblami np. w kuchni - oddziela się taki pas dylatacją czy nie?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## teres

A będziesz zakręcał? Pomyśl logicznie, przecież nie zakręcisz ogrzewania pod jedną częścią podłogi np. w salonie. Ale jak planujesz takie coś, to ja bym zrobił dylatację.
Nie oddziela się takiego pasa.

----------


## noname2

> A co w przypadku pasa pod meblami np. w kuchni - oddziela się taki pas dylatacją czy nie?
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Poczytaj posty sebcio55? Praktyk. Napisał ze teraz nie zrobilby tej  pomyłki i pociągnął ogrzewanie wszedzie rownomiernie, nawet pod tymi nieszczesnymi szafkami. Dom to calosc.

----------


## nass

Cześć,
są jakieś wytyczne jaka powinna być odległość pierwszej rurki od ściany? Jest jakaś minimalna dopuszczalna odległość?

----------


## DKMMW

> Cześć,
> są jakieś wytyczne jaka powinna być odległość pierwszej rurki od ściany? Jest jakaś minimalna dopuszczalna odległość?


W poradnikach różni producenci podają, że 15 cm.

----------


## jankes789

Jestem na etapie zostawiania wypustów na grzejniki i planowania podłogówki we większości domu...Czy rozstaw rur co 15 cm pod gresem/płytkami  a dla paneli laminowanych co 10 cm wystarczy i jest uzasadniony ekonomicznie w przypadku zasilania co/cwu kotłem gazowym  kondensacyjnym jednofunkcyjnym?

----------


## Liwko

Ekonomicznie dla kotła kondesacyjnego będzie jak zrobisz podłogówkę wszędzie.

----------


## idaredy2017

Witam,
Planuję podłogówkę w całym domku. Mam projekt, który przewidywał zasilanie jej z pompy P-W. Ale nie wiem czy będzie mnie na nią stać więc alternatywnie może skończyć się jakimś peletowcem. Hydraulik robi mi wodę oraz podejście do rozdzielaczy (jeden na parter i drugi na poddasze). Zakupiłem rozdzielacze tece bez pomp i mieszaczy. Hydraulik proponuje dołożenie grupy pompowo-mieszającej na każdym rozdzielaczu (ogrzewanie peletem). Czy to ma sens? Czy nie można zrobić tego na jednym mieszaczu w kotłowni. Chyba zamówię większe skrzynki i zostawię miejsce na ewentualne pompy. 
I drugie pytanie, na poddaszu mam dwa poziomy - różnica około 60cm. Rozdzielacz będzie na wyższym poziomie, na ścianie oddzielającej od poziomu niższego. Jak przejść na ten niższy poziom pex'em? Rozdzielacz będzie około 16cm nad stropem, czy da radę przewiercić ścianę pod kątem i tak wygiąć tego pex'a ? Wolałbym nie dawać kolanek.

----------


## teres

Widać hydraulik starej daty. Daj grubsze rury (pex lub miedź, byle nie PP) do rozdzielaczy i spuść to do kotłowni. Później w kotłowni wstawisz 3 lub 4 drogowy zawór (mieszacz) jak będzie pelleciak i ładnie wysterujesz temperaturę na obiegi.
Przewierć albo skuj tą ścianę i po bólu. Szkoda dawać kolanka (choć to też żaden błąd).

----------


## Slyder

a czemu nie rury pp ?

----------


## teres

Bo się nie nadają do zamkniętych instalacji CO.

----------


## Slawko123

Nawet te PP-R STABI z wewnętrzną osłoną z folii aluminiowej o konstrukcji takiej samej co rury PEX/AL/PEX?

----------


## teres

W grę by wchodziło jedynie PP z wkładką aluminiową NIEPERFOROWANĄ, ale takie rury trudno kupić i trzeba je przygotowywać do zgrzewania. Są lepsze alternatywy.

----------


## Slawko123

no, o takich piszę. Trudno kupić? do wyboru do koloru w bricomanie. Trzeba szukać rur stabi do zgrzewania bez zdzieraka. 
A niby jak przygotować do zgrzewania? że trzeba wybrac troche alu aby nie miało kontaktu z wodą po zgrzaniu?

----------


## marcin_5

> Bo się nie nadają do zamkniętych instalacji CO.


A dlaczego nie? Ze względu na temperaturę? Przecież do rozdzielacza nie dochodzi 100st.

----------


## milsa666

Przeklejam tutaj posta z innego tematu. Tu bardziej pasuje.
Dom, ściany porotherm 24, styropian 22 cm szary. Podłoga na gruncie 30 cm styropian. Okna 3 szybowe i rekuperacja. Poddasze ocieplone 40cm wełny.
Według nazwy dom NF40.
W takim domu wszędzie podlogowka.
Pisze w temacie paneli na ogrzewaniu, a właściwie o odstępach rurek. Dom raczej niskoenergetyczny i pytanie czy założony (bez projektu - proszę nie wyzywać) odstęp 15 cm w przypadku paneli quickstepa 8mm na poddaszu wystarczy? Proszę o opinię użytkowników takiej mniej\wiecej konfiguracji, tj.  paneli (chodzi o grubość) i z takim rozstawem rurek ogrzewania podłogowego.
Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Na podłodzę mam deskę warstwową klejoną bezpośrednio do posadzki, rozstaw rurek OP co 15 cm.
Pierwszym sezonie grzewczy od wprowadzenia się do domu za nami, ogrzewanie funkcjonuje bez zarzutów.

----------


## Michalgosc

> W grę by wchodziło jedynie PP z wkładką aluminiową NIEPERFOROWANĄ, ale takie rury trudno kupić i trzeba je przygotowywać do zgrzewania. Są lepsze alternatywy.


To ja poproszę info o tych lepszych alternatywach, bo w planach miałem podłączenie rozdzielaczy oraz cwu rurami PP GLASS kan-therm.

----------


## teres

> no, o takich piszę. Trudno kupić? do wyboru do koloru w bricomanie. Trzeba szukać rur stabi do zgrzewania bez zdzieraka. 
> A niby jak przygotować do zgrzewania? że trzeba wybrac troche alu aby nie miało kontaktu z wodą po zgrzaniu?


Jeśli faktycznie mają wkładkę nieperforowaną, to się nadają. Tak chodziło mi o zdzieranie alu.




> A dlaczego nie? Ze względu na temperaturę? Przecież do rozdzielacza nie dochodzi 100st.


Tu nie chodzi o temperaturę, a o fakt, że wpuszczają tlen do instalacji (z wyjątkiem rur z wkładką nieperforowaną).




> To ja poproszę info o tych lepszych alternatywach, bo w planach miałem podłączenie rozdzielaczy oraz cwu rurami PP GLASS kan-therm.


Rury wielowarstwowe typu pex, pert i inne + złączki zaciskane, rury miedziane lutowane, rury miedziane i stal w systemie zaciskowym.

----------


## idaredy2017

No i miał dać (hydraulik) pex 32 do pierwszego rozdzielacza i 26 do drugiego na górze. Przychodzę i widzę 26 jako magistrala i odejścia na trójnikach do rozdzielaczy na pex 20. Załmka :/ Wymieniać, chyba nie ma wyjścia ?

----------


## sall

Panowie :roll eyes:  po co się tak męczyć...
Jeśli ogrzewanie podłogowe to proponuję folię grzewczą na podczerwień. Lekka, wysoka wydajność, bezawaryjna i prosty montaż
 
Na drugiej fotce przykład zastosowania jako ogrzewanie sufitowe.
Więcej informacji i przykładów zastosowania na stronie [spam]

----------


## cyganskiniedzwiadek

Super temat  :smile:  Na razie jednak przeczytałam dopiero 60 stron, a czas nagli, więc pozwolę sobie zadać pytanie, a może kilka pytań...
W domu, wg OZC energooszczędnym, lekko ponad 200 m2, z poddaszem do późniejszej adaptacji, będzie bufor 2000 l, piec na drewno Vienybe 20+ i podłogówka + 2 drabinki w łazienkach. Same rury od podłogówki, rozdzielacze mamy już jakoś zaplanowane jednak jesteśmy zieleni w temacie sterowania. 
Myśleliśmy o sterowniku Euroster UNI3, 3 rozdzielacze, dół, góra i obie łazienki (podłogówka + drabinka) na trzecim. Mamy peszle na regulatory pokojowe i czujnik temperatury zewnętrznej. Chcielibyśmy, aby było w miarę wygodnie, ale bez przesady, prosto i nie za drogo. Jakieś pomysły???  :smile:

----------


## Szarota

Witam, nie wiem, czy to odpowiedni temat, ale nie będę zakładał specjalnie nowego.
Przymierzam się do podłogówki, natomiast sam robić jej nie będę. Nie mam warunków, ani czasu.
Jeszcze trochę jest do jej położenia, także na pewno zagłębie się w m.in ten temat w najbliższym czasie, żeby wiedzieć, na co zwrócić uwagę.

Potrzebowałbym projektu podłogówki i wyliczenia zapotrzebowania. Hydraulik polecił mi skontaktować się z pewną wrocławska firmą w tej sprawie, mówi, że dodatkowo wystawią certyfikat mogący przydać się przy odbiorze.
Powiedział, że nie jest to konieczne, może zrobić to opierając się na własnym doświadczeniu.

I tutaj mam pytanie do forumowiczów, na pewno macie namiary na firmy lub osoby, które zrobią to taniej. Bo jak ktoś ma wprawę, to kwestia podejrzewam jeden, góra 2 wieczory i chyba nie jest to warte aż póltora klocka.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Sporo kasy, OZC i projekt podłogówki można wykonać za o wiele mniejsze pieniądze. Wczytaj się w post 7082.

----------


## Szarota

Z tego tematu? 
To post asolta z poprzeniej strony, który jest na inny temat.
Chyba, że cos źle patrzę?

----------


## Tomaszs131

asolt zawodowo zajmuje się sprawami, które Cię intetesują.

----------


## rodii

Witam, 
potrzebuje porady w sprawie dylatacji podlogowki. Salon z kuchnia ma 50m2 i planowalem dac 3 petle, ale po zastanowieniu pewnie beda 4 petle i wtedy mozna podzielic dylatacja na pol. Po 25 m2 o wymiarach 4,8x5,5m
Co zrobic z reszta pomieszczen, w zalaczniku plan domku z opisem pomieszczen

Z gory dziekuje za pomoc

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Doprowadzenie do 2 rozdzielaczy po 8 obwodów rurką pex 20 jest właściwe? Czy lepiej dać większą? 
Kocioł elektryczny jeszcze nie został zakupiony.

----------


## JTKirk

daj większą

----------


## Tomaszs131

U mnie jak się nie mylę wew. średnica rurki to 28 mm. Na pewno nie węższa.

----------


## hektor80

U mnie miedź 28mm

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Dzwoniłem przed chwilą do Kospela, średnica wewnętrzna przyłączy CO w ich kotlach wynosi 16mm.
Teoretycznie mogę pozostać przy pex 20mm.

----------


## KAN-therm

W tzw. Alupex-ach średnica zew. 20 mm ma grubość ściany 2 mm (20x2 mm) daje to średnicę wewnętrzną 16 mm.
Zakładając średni przepływ na poziomie 1,5 l/min przy 8 pętlach w każdym rozdzielaczu będziesz potrzebował około 12 l/min - ta średnica może okazać się zbyt mała.

Proponuje średnicę na poziomie 25x2,5 a może nawet 32x3 - wszystko zależy jakich przepływów potrzebujesz na pętlach.

Średnice możesz dobrać samodzielnie za pomocą kalkulatora:

http://pl.kan-therm.com/calculators/opory.html

----------


## werka878

No 3 petle na 50m to zdecydowanie za malo. Ja na salon 54m dalem 8 petli rozstaw co 10cm a lazienki co 7,5cm wszysko w kan systemie  :bye: 
Pamietaj ze petle im krotsze tym lepiej ja mam miedzy 70m a 80m z dobiegami. Zasilanie rozdzielaczy 2x 12 obiegow pex 32

----------


## teres

> Dzwoniłem przed chwilą do Kospela, średnica wewnętrzna przyłączy CO w ich kotlach wynosi 16mm.
> Teoretycznie mogę pozostać przy pex 20mm.


Nie sugeruj się takim "chwilowym" przewężeniem. Wszystko jeszcze zależy jaka mocna pompa w kotle.

----------


## noc

> No 3 petle na 50m to zdecydowanie za malo. Ja na salon 54m dalem 8 petli rozstaw co 10cm a lazienki co 7,5cm wszysko w kan systemie 
> Pamietaj ze petle im krotsze tym lepiej ja mam miedzy 70m a 80m z dobiegami. Zasilanie rozdzielaczy 2x 12 obiegow pex 32


Co przemawiało za takim zagęszczeniu rurek?
Duże straty ciepła budynku, czy fantazja "projektanta"?
W domach budowanych od kilku-kilkunastu lat, najczęściej potrzeba rozstawu 15-20cm i tych pętli wychodzi 2 razy mniej. Wtedy na salon z kuchnią, te 3 pętle mogą wyjść z zapasem. 
Nie zawsze ten rozstaw 10cm jest optymalny, a raczej wręcz rzadko.

----------


## rodii

No ja myslalem ze 4 petle to bedzie ok, ale 8 to juz mnie wystraszyles

----------


## rodii

Macie moze jakies pomysly na zdylatowanie pozostalych pomieszczen? 
Czy jak podziele na pol i wyjda dwie plyty 4x7m to bedzie ok?

Dzieki

----------


## tomuch

Cześć,

Podepnę się pod temat podłogówki. Mieszkam w nowym domu już rok. W całym domu mam podłogówkę. Dwa rozdzielacze dół i góra. Na dole 6 w miarę równych pętli (w sumie 467 mb). Na górze 10 pętli ( w sumie 741 mb). Instalacja najprostsza z możliwych. Kocioł Dietrich MCR3, rozdzielacze jak na zdjęciu bez żadnych mieszaczy i dodatkowych pomp. Niby wszystko chodzi/grzeje ale....
Jaki powinien być minimalny przepływ wody? U mnie był poniżej 0,8 l/m na dole. Na górze było jeszcze wolniej. Jedyna pompa jaka pcha wodę to ta z pieca. Mam obawy czy ona nie jest za słaba. Czy powinienem dołożyć do instalacji jeszcze jedną pompę aby zwiększyć przepływ wody, a może dwie jedną na dół a drugą na górę?

----------


## noc

Jeśli kocioł grzeje pomieszczenia do zadanej temperatury, to nic nie dodawaj.
Nie przejmuj się przepływami, wielu "świeżych" użytkowników przeżywa małe przepływy. Nie ma potrzeby się martwić.
Kocioł z instalacją ma za zadanie nagrzać pomieszczenia i utrzymać żądaną temperaturę. Tylko tyle.
PS
@rodii, jakie 8? Masz jakiś dziurawy dom, z zapotrzebowaniem na ciepło jak z epoki Gierka?

----------


## rodii

Ja? Nie, bron Boze

----------


## rodii

Werka878 napisal ze na 54m2 ma 8 petli, wiec odnioslem sie do tego

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Wyciąć tę papę z boku by styro siadł równo? Pewnie tak. 
Z dołu piwnica,. Nie potrzeba izolacja. 
Ściany murowane w 2011r.
Coś forum nawalilo i mam kilka zdjęć.

Na podłodze parteru będzie 2x eps 10cm o twardości 100
Załącznik 395497

----------


## rodii

Cos jest na rzeczy z forum, bo mi dwa razy wyslalo po pol posta

----------


## werka878

> Co przemawiało za takim zagęszczeniu rurek?
> Duże straty ciepła budynku, czy fantazja "projektanta"?
> W domach budowanych od kilku-kilkunastu lat, najczęściej potrzeba rozstawu 15-20cm i tych pętli wychodzi 2 razy mniej. Wtedy na salon z kuchnią, te 3 pętle mogą wyjść z zapasem. 
> Nie zawsze ten rozstaw 10cm jest optymalny, a raczej wręcz rzadko.


Nie wrecz przeciwnie domek zaizolowany jest bardzo dobrze. Instalacja jest robiona typowo pod pompe ciepla pw. Rozstaw co 10cm po to aby zasilic jak najnizsza temperatura a tyle obiegow po to aby byly jak najkrotsze petle srednio 70m dla jak najmniejszych strat na powrocie :stir the pot:  Domek poza tym ma byc akumulacyjny wiec zostal postawiony z silki a posadzki z miksa polozone w grubosci 10-12cm po to aby miescic sie w taniej taryfie :big grin:

----------


## plusfoto

No to ktoś Cię naciął i to srogo na materiał. A mogłeś wydać praktycznie o 2/3 mniej. U mnie są dwie pętle na tej powierzchni z rozstawem co 30 cm i tej zimy na zasilaniu nie miałem wyższej temp. jak 28- 30 stopni. Oczywiście tylko w II taryfie to chodziło. :big tongue:

----------


## tomuch

> Jeśli kocioł grzeje pomieszczenia do zadanej temperatury, to nic nie dodawaj.
> Nie przejmuj się przepływami, wielu "świeżych" użytkowników przeżywa małe przepływy. Nie ma potrzeby się martwić.
> Kocioł z instalacją ma za zadanie nagrzać pomieszczenia i utrzymać żądaną temperaturę. Tylko tyle.
> PS
> @rodii, jakie 8? Masz jakiś dziurawy dom, z zapotrzebowaniem na ciepło jak z epoki Gierka?


Dzięki za odpowiedź. Zastanawia mnie tylko to, czy gdybym dorzucił do instalacji jedną/dwie pompy to przepływ byłby szybszy i w związku z tym szybciej by się nagrzewały pomieszczenia....
Nie wiem czy to by było wtedy lepiej.

----------


## hektor80

> Dzięki za odpowiedź. Zastanawia mnie tylko to, czy gdybym dorzucił do instalacji jedną/dwie pompy to przepływ byłby szybszy i w związku z tym szybciej by się nagrzewały pomieszczenia....
> Nie wiem czy to by było wtedy lepiej.


Jakie masz średnice od pieca do rozdzielaczy ?

----------


## tomuch

Od pieca do rozdzielaczy idą rury D-34.
Czy to ok?

----------


## asolt

> Od pieca do rozdzielaczy idą rury D-34.
> Czy to ok?


Co znaczy D-34 ?

----------


## tomuch

> Co znaczy D-34 ?


D -34 to znaczy rura o średnicy zewnętrznej 34 mm

----------


## asolt

> D -34 to znaczy rura o średnicy zewnętrznej 34 mm


Podaj srednicę wewnetrzną, zewnętrzna tak naprawdę do niczego nie jest potrzebna

----------


## tomuch

Nie znam średnicy wewnętrznej. Co to ma do rzeczy? 
Obecnie mam ustawioną temperaturę na zasilaniu 40 stopni. Nie wiem ile mam na powrocie. Gdy zmieniłem temperaturę na zasilaniu na 35 stopni to zaczęło robić się chłodniej. Jedyna pompa, która "pcha" wodę w instalację to jest ta w piecu. Czy w tej pompie mogę sobie zmieniać poziom biegów? Piec to Dietrich MCR3 24T. Jak sprawdzić na którym biegu teraz ona pracuje?
Czy powinienem dołożyć pompę/pompy na zasileniu rozdzielaczy?

----------


## asolt

> Nie znam średnicy wewnętrznej. Co to ma do rzeczy?


Ano to ma do rzeczy ze opór hydrauliczny jest zalezny od srednicy wewnetrznej a nie od zewnetrznej. Skoro nie znasz srednicy wewntrznej to podaj chociaz rodzaj/materiał tych rur

----------


## werka878

> No to ktoś Cię naciął i to srogo na materiał. A mogłeś wydać praktycznie o 2/3 mniej. U mnie są dwie pętle na tej powierzchni z rozstawem co 30 cm i tej zimy na zasilaniu nie miałem wyższej temp. jak 28- 30 stopni. Oczywiście tylko w II taryfie to chodziło.


A no widzisz ile instalatorow tyle opini :Confused:  Wolalem dac co 10cm i zrobic duzo krotkich obiegow niz pozniej zalowac ze zrobione cos nie tak. A oszczednosci rzedu 2-3 tys przy instalacji trudnej do naprawiena (kucie wylewki) to ja dziekuje.

----------


## plusfoto

> A no widzisz ile instalatorow tyle opini Wolalem dac co 10cm i zrobic duzo krotkich obiegow niz pozniej zalowac ze zrobione cos nie tak. A oszczednosci rzedu 2-3 tys przy instalacji trudnej do naprawiena (kucie wylewki) to ja dziekuje.


 Ależ nie ma problemu. To twoje klocki i twoja kasa.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Właśnie ułożyłem rurki w salonie pod wylewkę anhydrytową.
Niestety zapomniałem o nie układaniu rurek w miejscu ewentualnej kozy.
Co prawda nie planuję, ale różnie to bywa.
Generalnie, pod kozą raczej nie powinno to stanowić problemu.
Mam poprzemieszczać rurki?
Czy zostawić jak jest.
Miejsce na zrobienie doprowadzenie powietrza z zewnątrz jest  przez piwnicę, rurki nie zasłaniają ewentualnego przepustu.

----------


## Tomek B..

> Właśnie ułożyłem rurki w salonie pod wylewkę anhydrytową.
> Niestety zapomniałem o nie układaniu rurek w miejscu ewentualnej kozy.
> Co prawda nie planuję, ale różnie to bywa.
> Generalnie, pod kozą raczej nie powinno to stanowić problemu.
> Mam poprzemieszczać rurki?
> Czy zostawić jak jest.
> Miejsce na zrobienie doprowadzenie powietrza z zewnątrz jest  przez piwnicę, rurki nie zasłaniają ewentualnego przepustu.


O ile nie będziesz planował palenia ogniska w miejscu kozy to rurek nie musisz przemieszczać.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Dzięki.
Mam jeszcze pytanie.
Na poddaszu mam rozdzielacz w pokoju, w szafie.
Mogę rurki puścić przez ściane do łazienki i do sąsiedniego pokoju.Zrobić tak?
Czy lecieć przez drzwi?
No i czy pod przyszłą wanną robić podłogówkę? Nie będzie problemu z montażem wanny?

----------


## Tomek B..

Wanna z tego co pamiętam stoi na regulowanych nogach a uchwyty mocujące znajduja się w ścianie. Mam rurki pod wanną i dzięki temu odpowiednią temperaturę w łazience.

----------


## hektor80

> Dzięki.
> Mam jeszcze pytanie.
> Na poddaszu mam rozdzielacz w pokoju, w szafie.
> Mogę rurki puścić przez ściane do łazienki i do sąsiedniego pokoju.Zrobić tak?
> Czy lecieć przez drzwi?
> No i czy pod przyszłą wanną robić podłogówkę? Nie będzie problemu z montażem wanny?


Ja do dwóch pomieszczeń puściłem przez ścianę... sporo metrów zaoszczędziłem. Zrób większy przepust, zdylatuj to pianką i będzie dobrze.

----------


## Tomek B..

Czy ktoś może steruje ogrzewaniem podłogowym poprzez termostat pokojowy?
Zastosowałem termostat pokojowy z histerezą 0,2 st C i dokładnością nastawy temperatury 0,1 st i działa to bardzo dobrze.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Kolejne pytania  :smile: 
Mam już zamówione spinki do podłogówki na 3cm styro na poddasze.
Jednak w najbliższej hurtowni mają tylko eps80. 100 brak.
Rurki nie będą go za mocno unosić?
Wylewki będą anhydrytowe.

W jakich miejscach umieścić czujniki temperatury w wylewce?
Jakich użyć i jakim kabelek doprowadzić?

Nie wiem jaki kocioł będzie to obsługiwać.
Jeśli się wyrobię, to bufor 600l(raczej nie dam rady) ewentualnie tymczasowe rozwiązanie z rurą i grzałką, lub jakiś kospel 4kw za 7 stówek (akurat na olx wypatrzyłem niedaleko).

----------


## hektor80

> Kolejne pytania 
> Mam już zamówione spinki do podłogówki na 3cm styro na poddasze.
> Jednak w najbliższej hurtowni mają tylko eps80. 100 brak.
> Rurki nie będą go za mocno unosić?
> Wylewki będą anhydrytowe.


Jeżeli będzie to EPS80 dobrej, markowej firmy to bedzie ok. Ogólnie kładłem eps100 Austrotherm, ale mialem tez eps80 Austrotherm na podłoge strychu i porównując go do eps100 firm lokalnych tj ntb, izoterm itp. to była przepaść na korzyść opczywiście austrotherm...

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Arsanit najbliżej 80.
Znalazlem jeszcze swisspor 
No i najdalej maja mieć dostawę na dziś z austotermu, tyle że nie wiedzą czy będzie 3 cm

----------


## JTKirk

> Czy ktoś może steruje ogrzewaniem podłogowym poprzez termostat pokojowy?


pewnie, ale nie wiedzieć dlaczego, nie jest to popularne rozwiązanie

----------


## klaudiusz_x

W jakiej minimalnej odległości podłogówka od drzwi wejściowych?
Aktualnie mam metalowe, ościeżnica drewniana.
W instrukcji od drzwi jest napisane, że minimalna odległość od źródła ciepła, to 1,3m.

Co będzie, jeśli w przyszłości drzwi wymienię na drewniane?

Skłaniam się do standardowej odległości, czyli 15-20cm.
Źródło ciepła niskotemperaturowe.

----------


## cristoteles

Czy montujecie czujniki temperatury podłogi umieszczone w wylewce? Czy warto coś takiego dokładać czy wystarczy sam sterownik, który mierzy temperaturę w danym pomieszczeniu?

----------


## nass

> W jakiej minimalnej odległości podłogówka od drzwi wejściowych?
> Aktualnie mam metalowe, ościeżnica drewniana.
> W instrukcji od drzwi jest napisane, że minimalna odległość od źródła ciepła, to 1,3m.
> 
> Co będzie, jeśli w przyszłości drzwi wymienię na drewniane?
> 
> Skłaniam się do standardowej odległości, czyli 15-20cm.
> Źródło ciepła niskotemperaturowe.


Ja mam 15cm plus z 15cm wnęka w ścianie. Ale szczerze mówiąc to nawet się nad tym nie zastanawiałem. Odległość od źródła ciepła o której piszesz to raczej piec/kocioł jakiś, ewentualnie grzejnik - pracuje na dużo wyższej temp. niż podłogówka

----------


## karol1981

> Ja mam 15cm plus z 15cm wnęka w ścianie. Ale szczerze mówiąc to nawet się nad tym nie zastanawiałem. Odległość od źródła ciepła o której piszesz to raczej piec/kocioł jakiś, ewentualnie grzejnik - pracuje na dużo wyższej temp. niż podłogówka


Dokładnie - tu chodzi  zapewne o dużo wyższe temperatury.

Niektórzy wręcz w tzw. linii brzegowej zagęszczają, przy drzwiach, tarasach, wysokich oknach etc. żeby nadrabiać wyższą przenikalność nawet przez najlepsze drzwi / okna.

Wejdziesz do domu w mokrych butach czy odstawisz parasol i właśnie tam ma to schnąć.

----------


## KAN-therm

> Czy montujecie czujniki temperatury podłogi umieszczone w wylewce? Czy warto coś takiego dokładać czy wystarczy sam sterownik, który mierzy temperaturę w danym pomieszczeniu?


Czujnik temperatury podłogi sprawdza się w dwóch przypadkach, w sytuacji gdy mamy wykończenie podłogi wrażliwe na zbyt wysoką temperaturę (zazwyczaj są to wykończenia drewniane gdzie producenci określają maksymalną możliwą temperaturę eksploatacji) lub gdy chcemy utrzymywać minimalny komfort/temperaturę podłogi.

W innych przypadkach wystarczającym rozwiązaniem jest zwykły termostat naścienny, który mierzy temperaturę powietrza w pomieszczeniu.

----------


## Tomek B..

> Czy montujecie czujniki temperatury podłogi umieszczone w wylewce? Czy warto coś takiego dokładać czy wystarczy sam sterownik, który mierzy temperaturę w danym pomieszczeniu?


Lepszy będzie sterownik temperatury pomieszczenia. Powinien być wtedy bardzo dokładny. Większość sterowników ma stopniowanie temperatury zadanej, co 0,5 stopnia i duże histerezy. Dla ogrzewania podłogowego to za dużo. U mnie sprawdził się prosty ale za to dokładny sterownik Tech, przy histerezie 0,2 st C i dokładności nastawy temperatury 0,1 st C, średni czas zał/wył podłogi to ponad 1h.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Kończę układanie podłogówki.
Mam kolejne pytanie.
Na poddaszu mam mieć wannę.
Układać rurki pod wanną?
Wanny  mają nógi?
Nie wiem jak to obecnie wygąda.
W starszych żeliwnych były nóżki i należało je przykręcić do posadzki.

Kolejna sprawa, to wygrzewanie wylewki.
Aktualnie dochodzą do mnie części do tymczasowego ogrzewania podłogowego, czyli rurka i grzałka.
Wyleki anhydrytowe mam mieć w tym tygodniu środa-piątek. Zależy od wykonawcy..
Jak ją wygrzewać tylko w nocnej, i kiedy rozpocząć?
Kociołek będzie gotowy prawdopodobnie za tydzień.

Kolejne pytanie.
Mam baniak na bufor 650 litrów.
Jaką pompę zakupić pod tymczasowe ogrzewanie, by można ją było ewentualnie włożyć do bufora?
Dom z poddaszem i piwnicą nieogrzewaną.
Bufor przewidziany jest w piwnicy.Pex16 około 850 metrów realnie.

Dzięki za sugestie.
Aktualnie doszła grzałka 3x2000W i rura 2 cale.

----------


## Michalgosc

Panowie czy pod kominkiem macie położone rurki od podłogówki??

----------


## Tomaszs131

Nie ma potrzeby. Swój kominek oddylatowałem od reszty posadzki i tyle.

----------


## dwiecegly

Ile sie nagrzewa i ile wychładza wasza podłogówka?
Bawie sie teraz z ustawieniami podłogówki starając się grzać tylko w 2T. U mnie to godziny 22-6 i 13-15.
I teraz wyłączając grzanie o 6tej rano (ustawione 30stopni na powrocie) ile stopni w podlogowce moge sie spodziewać o godz 13? Czy w dwie godziny temperatura podlogi jest w stanie skoczyc do zalozzonych np 32 stopni? Jak na razie to ciezko mi dogrzać budynek powyżej 21 stopni grzejąc tylko w 2T. Nawet jak ustawie na noc 32stopnie. W weekendy kiedy grzeje caly czas, ustawione 30stopni podlogowki  i okolo 3-5 stopni na zewnątrz temepatura w domu jest ok - 20.5 na gorze i 22 na dole.

----------


## fotohobby

Ponies temp zasilania o 2-3C

To, jak się szybko nagrzewa, wychładza zależy o temp zasilania, przeplywu, rozstawu rur, grubosci wylewki, rodzaju wylewki....
Teraz możesz zmieniac juz tylko Tz i w peenych granicach przeplywem

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Jaką pompę do podłogówki i bufora 650 litrów polecacie?
Dom z poddaszem użytkowym. Podłogówka na parterze i poddaszu, około 820 metrów rurki pex16.
Bufor w nieogrzewanej piwnicy.
Aktualnie będzie pracować z grzałką w rurce.

----------


## fenix2

> Jaką pompę do podłogówki i bufora 650 litrów polecacie?
> Dom z poddaszem użytkowym. Podłogówka na parterze i poddaszu, około 820 metrów rurki pex16.
> Bufor w nieogrzewanej piwnicy.
> Aktualnie będzie pracować z grzałką w rurce.


Do zasilania podłogówki powinna starczyć 25-60.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Z innego tematu.
Jak jest z oringami w instalacji podłogowej?
Wiem że parcieją.
Krótko.
Ile lat minie, zanim coś złego wypłynie?



> Woda plus stal = rdza. Owszem w świeżej wodzie,  w wodzie długo używanej w układzie CO wytwarza się równowaga elektrochemiczna.   Kiedys mi to jakis chemik przemysłowy tłumaczył. Generalnie ewentualnie dolewasz wodę utraconą np. wskutek awarii lub parowania. Dlatego naczynie rozszerzalnie powinno byc wąskim walcem postawionym pionowo = mniejsza powierzchnia parowania.  Z tym płukaniem to bez przesady. Aby wypłukać dodajesz środek agresywny, który ma ci rozpuścic cos np. kamień.  Potem musiałbyś kilkukrotnie płukac układ aby roztwór miał stężenie nie mierzalne. Nie wypłuczesz, to będzie ci żarło rury/grzejniki lub piec.  Raczej bym tego nie ruszał.  Nie wszystko co nowe, jest lepsze od starego. PEX jest klasycznym przykładem (   Nie mam , lecz kolega robił  -szybko, łatwo i przyjemnie   Do czasu aż zaczęło puszczać na uszczelkach po ~~5 latach (

----------


## kaju

> Czujnik temperatury podłogi sprawdza się w dwóch przypadkach, w sytuacji gdy mamy wykończenie podłogi wrażliwe na zbyt wysoką temperaturę (zazwyczaj są to wykończenia drewniane gdzie producenci określają maksymalną możliwą temperaturę eksploatacji) lub gdy chcemy utrzymywać minimalny komfort/temperaturę podłogi.
> 
> W innych przypadkach wystarczającym rozwiązaniem jest zwykły termostat naścienny, który mierzy temperaturę powietrza w pomieszczeniu.


I jak chcemy chłodzić podłogą. Kolega ma i w syficie i w podłodze ok11 lat mieszka firmy G...ni
nie wiem czy tu można pisać nazwę firmy?
Jam mam ich złączki przy kolektorze 20 lat w ogrzewaniu podłogowym ale kupione w Winklu pod nazwą OPAL ale jak się okazało to wykupili niemiecka firmę aby sprzedawać u nich  a G....mini.

----------


## KAN-therm

> Z innego tematu.
> Jak jest z oringami w instalacji podłogowej?
> Wiem że parcieją.
> Krótko.
> Ile lat minie, zanim coś złego wypłynie?


Dobrej jakości produkty wyposażone są w materiały o odpowiednich parametrach wytrzymałościowych.
Jakość zastosowanych w konstrukcji kształtki lub złączki o-ringów może różnic się bardzo mocno pomiędzy produktami różnych producentów, co też wpływa zazwyczaj na cenę końcową elementu.
Najstarsze oringi które "znam" działają w instalacji grzewczej już ponad 20 lat i myślę że podziałają bez problemu kolejne 20.

Dobrej jakości uszczelnienie EPDM szybciej może zostać zniszczone mechanicznie podczas samego montażu niż w trakcie poprawnej eksploatacji instalacji grzewczej lub wodnej.

----------


## KAN-therm

> I jak chcemy chłodzić podłogą. Kolega ma i w syficie i w podłodze ok11 lat mieszka firmy G...ni
> nie wiem czy tu można pisać nazwę firmy?
> Jam mam ich złączki przy kolektorze 20 lat w ogrzewaniu podłogowym ale kupione w Winklu pod nazwą OPAL ale jak się okazało to wykupili niemiecka firmę aby sprzedawać u nich  a G....mini.


Nie do końca rozumiem...

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Mam wadliwe rotametry.
Podłogówka odpalona w zeszłym tygodniu. Dom się wygrzewa, robie ocieplenie poddasza pomiędzy jętkami.
Kilka pokoi ładnie grzeje, więc powoli zaczynam je skręcać.
Mimo tego kilka innych stoi, temperatura się nie podnosi.
Wczoraj zostawiłem włączone obiegi na max 3 petlach i nadal nic. Tylko kocioł chciał zagotować wodę.
Dzisiaj wracam do tematu. Podłączam wodę z wodociągu, wężyk i spuszczam.
Efektem tego jest, że z kilku pokoi woda ledwo leci, z innego kapie.
No i kombinuję.
W końcu stwierdziłem że przekręce rotametr z pokoju który grzeje.
Ku mojemu zaskoczeniu, woda lała się tak jak powinna.

Dzwonie do sprzedawcy, a ten mnie odsyła do producenta, czyli do valvex.
Będę musiał pozakładać korki, no bo inaczej się nie da.

----------


## Liwko

> Dzwonie do sprzedawcy, a ten mnie odsyła do producenta, czyli do valvex.


On to se może odsyłać... Na sprzedawcy spoczywa obowiązek rozpatrzenia reklamacji!

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> On to se może odsyłać... Na sprzedawcy spoczywa obowiązek rozpatrzenia reklamacji!


Wiem. Tylko wtedy zostanę bez rozdzielaczy.
Wieczorem napiszę do producenta.
Minimum 7 szt jest wadliwych.

Edit.
Właśnie widzę na stronie producenta, że jest formularz, tyle że dla firm.
Jutro dzwonię tam jeszcze raz.
Zobaczymy..

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Dzwoniłem do valvex. W poniedziałek maja wysłać 8szt.
Dzisiaj policzyłem wadliwe.
Wyszło, że 10szt z 14  nie działa prawidłowo.
EDIT:
Wszystko już jest ok.

----------


## manwithnoname

Analizuje teraz oferte otrzymaną od instalatora i zaproponowano mi rurki marki COSMOFLOOR RURA PERT-AL-PERT 16x2 oraz rozdzielacz tej samej firmy. Myślicie że to dobry wybór czy raczej pogonić go z tym?

----------


## CityMatic

Przecież to dobra firma i równie dobre rurki ogrzewania płaszczyznowego porównywalne z Kisan-em więc nie wiem w czym problem?

----------


## Lemon8

Mam pytanie odnośnie zaworu 3dr. Kupiłem rozdzielacz kan therm z zaworem 3dr. Termostatyczny afriso kvs 1.6 ale w celu zautmatyzowania kupiłem drugi zawór 3dr afriso z siłownikiem tylko nie zwróciłem uwagi na przepływ. Ten zawór z siłownikiem ma przepływ kvs 10 bo jest na 1". I pytanie brzmi czy mogę zamontować taki zawor ? Czy pięć gazowy nie będzie miał problemu z wyregulowaniem temperatury z powodu dużo większego przepływu przez zawor ?

----------


## KAN-therm

Jak wygląda cała instalacja?

----------


## Lemon8

Kocioł Vaillant ecotec plus 206/5-5, z kotła na sprzeglo hydrauliczne whv 35 ze sprzęgła jeden obieg na rozdzielacz kan therm 75A 6 obiegow w rozdzielaczu grupa pompowa z termostatycznym, 3drg zaworem mieszającym (ten który chciał bym wymienic na zawor kvs 10 1" z silownikiem)  (K-803005). Do rozdzielacza rurka pert alu pert 20x2 a z rozdzielacza na obiegi pert alu pert 16x2. Drugi obieg ze sprzęgła idzie na pompe obiegową i z pompy na rozdzielacz grzejnikowy tez pertem 20x2. Sterowanie zaworami i pompami przez sterownik vrc700/4 i moduł vr 70.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## lukas99

jakie najlepiej rury u użyć między zestawem mieszającym w kotłowni a rozdzielaczem do ogrzewania podłogowego? miedziane czy pex z wkładką aluminiową? generalnie będą dwa rozdzielacze w różnych lokalizacjach także jakiś trójnik musi być i się zastanawiam co jest najbezpieczniejsze jeśli chodzi o możliwość wycieku, bo te trójniki jakby trzeba sie do nich dostać to tylko przez kucie posadzki.

----------


## wihajster

Alupex-y mocno dławią przepływ na wszelakich złączkach. Poza tym niepewne uszczelnienie za pomocą gumowych oringów (producenci twierdzą ze nie ma obaw, dają gwarancje i tak dalej i dalej..) 
Ja bym wybrał miedź mając taką alternatywę. 28mm.

----------


## lukas99

ale lutowana miedź jest pewniejsza niż takie zaciskane? i tak bez problemu można prowadzić miedziane rury w warstwie styropianu do rozdzielacza? a rury zgrzewane PP nie nadają się? 
Zastanawiam się jeszcze nad grzejnikami drabinkowymi w łazienka, podłączenie takiego grzejnika pod  rozdzielacz ogrzewania podłogowego (temperatura zasilania 37 stopni) jest troche dziwny, ale u znajomych tak widziałem. Jaka jest alternatywa dla takich grzejników łazienkowych?

----------


## przemo1

Możesz do drabinek włożyć grzałki elektryczne.

----------


## manwithnoname

> Przecież to dobra firma i równie dobre rurki ogrzewania płaszczyznowego porównywalne z Kisan-em więc nie wiem w czym problem?


Problemu nie ma ale nie spotkałem sie jeszcze z ta marka, żadnych opini w necie wiec myslalem ze to jakaś chińszczyzna  :big grin:

----------


## KAN-therm

> Kocioł Vaillant ecotec plus 206/5-5, z kotła na sprzeglo hydrauliczne whv 35 ze sprzęgła jeden obieg na rozdzielacz kan therm 75A 6 obiegow w rozdzielaczu grupa pompowa z termostatycznym, 3drg zaworem mieszającym (ten który chciał bym wymienic na zawor kvs 10 1" z silownikiem)  (K-803005). Do rozdzielacza rurka pert alu pert 20x2 a z rozdzielacza na obiegi pert alu pert 16x2. Drugi obieg ze sprzęgła idzie na pompe obiegową i z pompy na rozdzielacz grzejnikowy tez pertem 20x2. Sterowanie zaworami i pompami przez sterownik vrc700/4 i moduł vr 70.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Nie wiemy dokładnie o jakich mocach/przepływach mówimy, myślę że przy rurach wielowarstwowych PE-RT/Al/PE-RT średnice 20x2 za sprzęgłem warto byłoby zamienić na 25x2,5.
Tu można sprawdzić każdą średnicę:
http://pl.kan-therm.com/calculators/opory.html

W przypadku zaworu 3D, radzę zastosować nieco mniejszy, podejrzewam że tu Kv=1,6 wystarczy.

----------


## teres

> W przypadku zaworu 3D, radzę zastosować nieco mniejszy, podejrzewam że tu Kv=1,6 wystarczy.


Proszę o poprawę jeśli się mylę, ale wydawało mi się, że Kv podaje się dla zaworu całkowicie otwartego w jednej lub drugiej pozycji i że powinno się go dobierać przynajmniej o rozmiar większy niż wymagany przepływ w podłogówce. Będę wdzięczny za informację.

----------


## KAN-therm

Współczynnik Kv podaje przepływ przy pewnym stopniu otwarcia zaworu. 
Kvs podaje wartość przepływu przy max. otwarciu zaworu.

----------


## teres

Dziękuję.

----------


## Ivonex

Witam, dużo naczytałam się wcześniej o niedobrym wpływie "gorącej" podłogówki na zdrowie, a jak już mamy to zauważam odwrotny problem -zimno!
Otóż przy b. dobrze zaizolowanym domku, wystarczy niska temperatura podłogówki i już 22 stopnie C, a podłogę odczuwam jako lekko ciepłą a często po prostu jako zimną  :sad:   Jaki błąd popełniliśmy?

----------


## bronson90

myślę, że żaden. Prawidłowo podłogówki nie powinieneś czuć, powinna być neutralna. Wtedy nie jest szkodliwa

----------


## przemo1

> Witam, dużo naczytałam się wcześniej o niedobrym wpływie "gorącej" podłogówki na zdrowie, a jak już mamy to zauważam odwrotny problem -zimno!
> Otóż przy b. dobrze zaizolowanym domku, wystarczy niska temperatura podłogówki i już 22 stopnie C, a podłogę odczuwam jako lekko ciepłą a często po prostu jako zimną   Jaki błąd popełniliśmy?


Niektórzy - jak czytałem- rozwiązują ten "problem" okresowym w ciągu doby grzaniem podłogi - wtedy możesz dać wyższą temp zasilania, okresy grzania dobierasz tak, żeby ciepło pod nogami było wtedy, kiedy jest potrzebne (np na rano przed pracą czy wieczorem przed kąpielą). Bezwładność OP nie pozwoli na spadek temp pomieszczenia w pozostałych okresach. Możesz też dodać czujnik temp posadzki i (w zależności od możliwości posiadanej automatyki) ustawiać min temp posadzki w oczekiwanych okresach.

----------


## ktemk

panowie jak to wygląda z podłogówką podpiętą pod pompę ciepła... a dokładnie zastanawiam się, czy cały bryła domu 100% musi być zaopatrzona w podłogówkę - a jeszcze dokładniej mam na myśli spiżarnie? - chciałbym ją dobrze zaizolować bez żadnego ogrzewania....nie spowoduje to strat dla całego układu?

----------


## zibizz1

> panowie jak to wygląda z podłogówką podpiętą pod pompę ciepła... a dokładnie zastanawiam się, czy cały bryła domu 100% musi być zaopatrzona w podłogówkę - a jeszcze dokładniej mam na myśli spiżarnie? - chciałbym ją dobrze zaizolować bez żadnego ogrzewania....nie spowoduje to strat dla całego układu?


żadnych strat nie będzie. No chyba że w tym pomieszczeniu ma być zasobnik CWU wtedy szybciej woda się będzie ochładzała. Ale ogólnie zakręcenie jakiegoś pomieszczenia powoduje że mniej ciepła trzeba dostarczać, bo różnica miedzy tym pomieszczeniem z temp zew będzie mniejsza i strata mniejsza. Zrób podłogówkę wszędzie a potem sobie zakręcisz coś jak bedzie trzeba. tylko przypilnuj żeby w pomieszczeniach które chcesz odcinać nie było rozdzielaczy i dobiegów.

----------


## gogush

> Zrób podłogówkę wszędzie a potem sobie zakręcisz coś jak bedzie trzeba. .


Jaki sens jest robienie podłogówki w miejscu w ktorym nigdy sie nie bedzie grzało ? 
Sugeruje wiec NIE rób podłogówki w spiżarni (bo tam oczekujesz zawsze niższej temperatury) , podobnie jest z szafkami w kuchni , nie ma sensu dawać tam podłogówki gdzie będą szafki na stałe.
U siebie mam spiżarke w srodku domu i pomimo ze nie mam podlogowki temperatura znacznie sie nie rozni od reszty pomieszczen  (w sumie ciagle sa otwarte drzwi i to tez nagrzewa pomieszczenie)

----------


## link2jack

> Jaki sens jest robienie podłogówki w miejscu w ktorym nigdy sie nie bedzie grzało ? 
> Sugeruje wiec NIE rób podłogówki w spiżarni (bo tam oczekujesz zawsze niższej temperatury) , podobnie jest z szafkami w kuchni , nie ma sensu dawać tam podłogówki gdzie będą szafki na stałe.
> U siebie mam spiżarke w srodku domu i pomimo ze nie mam podlogowki temperatura znacznie sie nie rozni od reszty pomieszczen  (w sumie ciagle sa otwarte drzwi i to tez nagrzewa pomieszczenie)


Ja sugeruje robić wszędzie. U mnie miała być spiżarka - ostatecznie z niej zrezygnowaliśmy i powiększyliśmy kuchnię, na szczęście podłogówka była rozkładana po całej powierzchni. \Sorry za offtop

----------


## ktemk

> Ja sugeruje robić wszędzie. U mnie miała być spiżarka - ostatecznie z niej zrezygnowaliśmy i powiększyliśmy kuchnię, na szczęście podłogówka była rozkładana po całej powierzchni. \Sorry za offtop


nie żałujesz? nie brakuje Ci osobnego pomieszczenia na jakieś przetwory ogórki kiszone itp. ?  :smile:

----------


## plusfoto

A nie masz garażu albo jakiegoś pomieszczenia gospodarczego?

----------


## JTKirk

> nie żałujesz? nie brakuje Ci osobnego pomieszczenia na jakieś przetwory ogórki kiszone itp. ?


dzisiaj to niemodne, ale najlepsza na to jest piwnica  :yes:

----------


## gogush

> Ja sugeruje robić wszędzie. U mnie miała być spiżarka - ostatecznie z niej zrezygnowaliśmy i powiększyliśmy kuchnię, na szczęście podłogówka była rozkładana po całej powierzchni. \Sorry za offtop


Nie mam przekonania że to dobry pomysł, jeśli ktoś nie wie jak chce mieć w domu to faktycznie należy wszędzie zrobić podłogówkę (na wszelki wypadek)  , ale czy to jest ekonomiczne to mam wątpliwości , szczególnie jak ktoś bedzie chciał postawić ścianki działowe na takiej podłogówce ze sytropianem 20cm pod spodem - IMO nie jest to najszczęśliwszy pomysł. Lepiej dwa razy przemyśleć i raz zrobić.

----------


## gogush

> A nie masz garażu albo jakiegoś pomieszczenia gospodarczego?


Ja mam jedno i drugie i za zadne skarby nie oddałbym spiżarki, bieganie do garażu za każdym razem lub przechowywanie części wyposażenia kuchennego w garażu jakoś mi nie pasuje (jeszcze zamknięte ogórki jakoś bym przełkął) . W spizarce mam tez toster i opiekacz nie wyobrazam sobie ze go trzymam w garazu czy pomieszczeniu gospodarczym, tam tez (spizarka) robie tosty i sandwiche i nic mi nie stoi na stole w kuchni i nie musze go za kazdym razem wyciagac. No ale kazdy moze miec swoje przyzwyczajenia  :smile:

----------


## Resqres

Niech ktoś mądry mi powie czy jeżeli mam ogrzewanie 100% podłogówka bez żadnych grzejników to potrzebuję rozdzielacz z pompą? Bo cały czas byłem przekonany że ten zestaw jest potrzebny do systemu mieszanego podłogówka/grzejniki jak na grzejnik idzie wysoka temperatura. Teraz jak chodzę i kupuję materiały na podłogówkę to każdy mi wciska rozdzielacz z pompą twierdząc że opory przepływu w podłogówce (dom parterowy 150m2) mogą być za duże aby sama pompa ciepła dała rady. Nie wiem czy to spisek mający na celu wciskanie mi droższego produktu czy faktycznie jest coś na rzeczy.

----------


## plusfoto

Gadają głupoty. Mam 200 m2 po podłogach i do tego parter i poddasze i żadnych dodatkowych pomp.

----------


## hektor80

u mnie również 100% podłogówka i żadnego mieszacza i pompy. Prosto z kotła. Rób bez żadnych dodatkowych pomp. Zawsze później możesz dołożyć..

----------


## Tomaszs131

Podpisuję się pod tym co koledzy powyżej napisali. 
U mnie w domu są trzy piętra i jedna pompka ogarnia piwnicę i parter a kolejna poddasze.

----------


## Resqres

Czyli tak jak myślałem ,dzięki za rozwianie wątpliwości.

----------


## Slawko123

Ale koledzy nie napisali, że mają rozdzielacze bez których nie zrobisz podlogowki. Sprzedawca w połowie gada głupoty. O ile pompa dodatkowa Ci może być niepotrzebna o tyle rozdzielacz już tak.

----------


## Liwko

Bez przesady, chyba to logiczne  :smile:

----------


## Slawko123

Z tą logicznoscia różnie bywa, lepiej napisać niż przez przypadek zrobić coś źle  :smile:

----------


## cieszynianka

To i ja dorzucę swoje  grosze.
Oprócz pompy "piecowej" miałam pompy w obu skrzynkach rozdzielczych. (100% podłogówki).
Tak zrobił instalator. Wydawało mi się, że wie co robi.
Po kilku latach dodatkowe pompy zostały usunięte, "piecowa" obskakuje wszystko.
Były to niepotrzebnie wydane pieniądze.

----------


## wg39070

> To i ja dorzucę swoje  grosze.
> Oprócz pompy "piecowej" miałam pompy w obu skrzynkach rozdzielczych. (100% podłogówki).
> Tak zrobił instalator. Wydawało mi się, że wie co robi.
> Po kilku latach dodatkowe pompy zostały usunięte, "piecowa" obskakuje wszystko.
> Były to niepotrzebnie wydane pieniądze.


Jaki sens wywalania pomp, za które już zapłaciłaś?

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Jaki sens wywalania pomp, za które już zapłaciłaś?


Po usunięciu jest o wiele ciszej.

----------


## wg39070

No i tu muszę się z Tobą zgodzić.

----------


## przemo1

> Jaki sens wywalania pomp, za które już zapłaciłaś?


Mniejsze zużycie prądu? A pompy zawsze można sprzedać.

----------


## wg39070

> Mniejsze zużycie prądu? A pompy zawsze można sprzedać.


O jle mniejsze, bez przesady z tym oszczędzaniem. Mam pompy Wilo energooszczędne, każda ustawiona na około 15 W.

----------


## przemo1

> O jle mniejsze, bez przesady z tym oszczędzaniem. Mam pompy Wilo energooszczędne, każda ustawiona na około 15 W.


To jasna sprawa - ale skoro są zbędne, to po co mają zużywać.

----------


## przemty

Mam do Was pytanie jako bardziej doświadczonych.
Kocioł Immergas ze sterownikiem CAR 2 i własnie chodzi mi o lokalizację tego sterownika na parterze.
W którym miejscu polecilibyście go zamontować ?
Na załączonym zdjęciu przedstawiam rzut parteru z zaznaczonymi według mnie informacjami.

Dodam tylko, ze kominek ma być raczej jako alternatywne źródło ciepła gdy np nie będzie prądu lub sporadycznie odpalany dla "radochy"

----------


## tomraider

Najczęściej będziesz siedział w salonie który od północy może być najzimniejszy  więc raczej tam na nienasłonecznionej ścianie. Jeżeli sterownik będzie bezprzewodowyto nie ma problemu, metodą prób i błędów znajdziesz właściwe położenie.
Tomraider.

----------


## przemty

> Najczęściej będziesz siedział w salonie który od północy może być najzimniejszy  więc raczej tam na nienasłonecznionej ścianie. Jeżeli sterownik będzie bezprzewodowyto nie ma problemu, metodą prób i błędów znajdziesz właściwe położenie.
> Tomraider.


Mając na uwadze powyższą sugestię to jedyną ścianą salonu gdzie można zamontować sterownik jest ta zaznaczona.
Ale tutaj po południu od zachodu może wpadać słońce oraz przez dzień od południa przez dużego fixa. Bliżej drzwi tarasowych nie wskazane dawać, bliżej kominka też nie - na środku ściany raczej śmiesznie. Więc dalej pozostaje w punkcie wyjścia.
Zastanawiam się czy zaznaczony na niebiesko obszar nie będzie najlepszą lokalizacją - ale trzeba zauważyć, że będzie on połączony z wiatrołapem bez przegrody.?
Ewentualnie gdzie indziej?

Bezprzewodowy sterownik nie będzie bo jak narazie to mam zbyt dużo złych doświadczeń z takimi urządzeniami - zrywanie połączeń itd. Kabel to kabel  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

Mnie też instalator założył pompy na rozdzielaczach, które na dodatek trzepią kW aż furczy  :sad: 
Mała pompka na piecu jest w tanie przepchnąć wodę bez wspomagania?

----------


## wg39070

> Mnie też instalator założył pompy na rozdzielaczach, które na dodatek trzepią kW aż furczy 
> Mała pompka na piecu jest w tanie przepchnąć wodę bez wspomagania?


To jakie masz te pompy, że tak ciągną prąd? Ja tam jestem zadowolony z pomp na rozdzielaczach.

----------


## daamiann88

> Mnie też instalator założył pompy na rozdzielaczach, które na dodatek trzepią kW aż furczy 
> Mała pompka na piecu jest w tanie przepchnąć wodę bez wspomagania?


U mnie pompka w kotle Immergasa spokojnie daje radę... W podłodze mam jakieś 1100m + drabinka + jeden grzejnik, wszystko idzie z jednego rozdzielacza

----------


## zibizz1

> Mnie też instalator założył pompy na rozdzielaczach, które na dodatek trzepią kW aż furczy 
> Mała pompka na piecu jest w tanie przepchnąć wodę bez wspomagania?



U mnie pompka 67W zamontowana w pompie chodząc na 50-60% tłoczy wode do 3 rozdzielaczy w tym jeden na piętrze. Delta 5 stopni, moc grzewcza ok 10kW. Wszystko śmiga

----------


## przemty

> U mnie pompka 67W zamontowana w pompie chodząc na 50-60% tłoczy wode do 3 rozdzielaczy w tym jeden na piętrze. Delta 5 stopni, moc grzewcza ok 10kW. Wszystko śmiga


Pompka w pompie czy w piecu-kotle?

----------


## plusfoto

> Pompka w pompie czy w piecu-kotle?


Pompa ciepła to pompa ciepła, kocioł z reguły jest na gaz a piec może być na węgiel, pelet lub inne dziadostwo.

----------


## montixe

> Zastanawiam się czy zaznaczony na niebiesko obszar nie będzie najlepszą lokalizacją - ale trzeba zauważyć, że będzie on połączony z wiatrołapem bez przegrody.?


osobiście, też brałbym głównie pod uwagę obszar zaznaczony na niebiesko. Rozważyłbym także wstawienie drzwi między wiatrołapem a przedpokojem.

----------


## przemty

> Pompa ciepła to pompa ciepła, kocioł z reguły jest na gaz a piec może być na węgiel, pelet lub inne dziadostwo.


Źle zrozumiałem wpis bo nie pomyślałem o pompie ciepła....

----------


## przemty

> osobiście, też brałbym głównie pod uwagę obszar zaznaczony na niebiesko. Rozważyłbym także wstawienie drzwi między wiatrołapem a przedpokojem.


Ja właśnie je likwiduję  :wink:

----------


## montixe

> Ja właśnie je likwiduję


kiepska decyzja ......ale to tylko moje zdanie, jednak oparte na doświadczeniu.

----------


## przemty

> kiepska decyzja ......ale to tylko moje zdanie, jednak oparte na doświadczeniu.


Wiem, że nie jest to dobra decyzja ale zamknięty wiatrołap był tak mały, że nijak nam nie pasował.
Więc albo rybki albo akwarium. Długo nad tym myśleliśmy...

Pół ściany zostawiamy aby zabudować szafę wiec kiedyś ewentualnie postawi się taką karton-gips i zamkniemy jakby co  :smile:

----------


## montixe

> Wiem, że nie jest to dobra decyzja ale zamknięty wiatrołap był tak mały, że nijak nam nie pasował.
> Więc albo rybki albo akwarium. Długo nad tym myśleliśmy...
> 
> Pół ściany zostawiamy aby zabudować szafę wiec kiedyś ewentualnie postawi się taką karton-gips i zamkniemy jakby co


spoko, kotarę albo jakiś koc powiesisz sobie na zimę, a wiosną ściągniesz  :wink:

----------


## przemty

> spoko, kotarę albo jakiś koc powiesisz sobie na zimę, a wiosną ściągniesz


Ściągnę na zimę plandekę z Żuka i będzie ciepło  :smile:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Ściągnę na zimę plandekę z Żuka i będzie ciepło


Zrób drzwi otwierane na przedpokój. U siebie będę tak miał. Drzwi na szafę.

----------


## zibizz1

> Zrób drzwi otwierane na przedpokój. U siebie będę tak miał. Drzwi na szafę.


@przemty
Wiatrłop z drzwiami obowiązkowy, jak ktoś ich nie zamknie to w zime robi się w salonie lodówka. Ja mam wiatrołap ~2x2 i jest wystarczający tylko wszystkie drzwi(3) otwierane na zewnątrz, w przeciwnym wypadku będzie ciasno.

Czujnik koło telewizora lub przy schodach obok łazienki

----------


## Elfir

> To jakie masz te pompy, że tak ciągną prąd? Ja tam jestem zadowolony z pomp na rozdzielaczach.


nie pamiętam teraz co to jest. Ale czuję na rachunkach wyłączenie podłogówki.

----------


## zibizz1

> nie pamiętam teraz co to jest. Ale czuję na rachunkach wyłączenie podłogówki.


3 rozdzielacze na pełnej mocy(kazdy 40W) to 50zł/miesiąc.
Przy minimalnej mocy to 5-10zł

----------


## Resqres

Potrzebuję jeszcze jednej rady ,czy do rur PE-RT dokładnie chodzi o Kan-therma blue floor potrzebne są jakieś specjalne złączki (eurokonusy) do podłączenia do rozdzielacza czy mogą być zwykłe. Bo trafiłem na dedykowane właśnie do PERT ale nie dość że są 2x droższe to tylko znalazłem je na jednej aukcji. Dlatego zastanawiam się czy specjalnie zamawiać czy można kupić zwykłe do rur wielowarstwowych.

----------


## cieszynianka

Jest na Forum specjalista z Kana, zadaj mu pytanie na priva.

----------


## Elfir

> 3 rozdzielacze na pełnej mocy(kazdy 40W) to 50zł/miesiąc.
> Przy minimalnej mocy to 5-10zł


50 na miesiąc przy rachunkach 200 zł to zauważalny wydatek.

----------


## Doli.

Cześć,
pomóżcie mi proszę ogarnąć materiały do instalacji podłogowej. W firmie, gdzie robiliśmy projekt przedstawiono nam ofertę, która obejmuje:
Rura ogrzewania podłogowego PE/RT-EVOH-PE/RT 16mm - 1200mbSpinka wciskana 50mm 250 szt. w opakowaniu - 12opRozdzielacz HKV/T 8 grupy z przepływomierzami - 1szRozdzielacz HKV/T 9 grupy z przepływomierzami - 1sztZłączka skręcana 16mm/2mm rura-rozdzielacz - 34sztGłowicowy napęd zaworu - 1sztIsoTherm zestaw pompująco-mieszający z bajpasem i energooszczędną pompą - 1szt
*Do sterowania:*
Bezprzewodowy termostat RF z wyświetlaczem cyfrowym - 11sztRF kontroler z programatorem do 6 termostatów - 2szt
Po rozmowie z hydraulikiem zastanawiam się na tym głowicowym napędem i zestawem pompująco-mieszającym.  Hydraulik twierdzi, że to niepotrzebne i że piec to będzie miał, a jest to potrzebne osobno tylko w przypadku instalacji mieszanej: podłogówka / grzejniki. Czy jest tak jak mówi?
_EDYCJA: Piec gazowy kondensat, najprawdopodobniej Junkers CERAPUR SMART ZSB 14-5C_

Czy to sterowanie podłogówką jest sensowne? Przyznam szczerze, że początkowo chciałam po prostu czujniki temperatury podpięte pod jeden sterownik, gdzie się nastawi odpowiednią temperaturę. Czy jest sens posiadać w każdym pokoju sterownik z możliwością regulacji temperatury? Jak to u was jest wykonane?

----------


## asolt

> Czy to sterowanie podłogówką jest sensowne? Przyznam szczerze, że początkowo chciałam po prostu czujniki temperatury podpięte pod jeden sterownik, gdzie się nastawi odpowiednią temperaturę. Czy jest sens posiadać w każdym pokoju sterownik z możliwością regulacji temperatury? Jak to u was jest wykonane?


Swego czasu na forum zapraszałem was do odwiedzin domu w Nadolicach Małych gdzie wykonywałem bufor z grzałkami i sterowaniem strefowym podłogówki (inne instalacje zresztą tez) sterowanie działa juz prawie pół roku. Rzut kamieniem od waszej miejscowosci, podjechac zobaczyc, zapytac inwestora, po co szukac opinii na forum jak mozna osobiscie sie z tematem zapoznac?

----------


## Doli.

> Swego czasu na forum zapraszałem was do odwiedzin domu w Nadolicach Małych gdzie wykonywałem bufor z grzałkami i sterowaniem strefowym podłogówki (inne instalacje zresztą tez) sterowanie działa juz prawie pół roku. Rzut kamieniem od waszej miejscowosci, podjechac zobaczyc, zapytac inwestora, po co szukac opinii na forum jak mozna osobiscie sie z tematem zapoznac?


Szczerze mówiąc nie zapamiętałam tego, że w Nadolicach Małych jest ktoś z Twoją instalacją  :oops:  Jeśli inwestorzy się zgodzą, to chętnie się do nich wybierzemy - jeśli możesz to podeślij dane na priv.

Jednak na forum zawsze będziemy pytać i szukać odpowiedzi, bo tu jest jednak znacznie więcej świadomych inwestorów w jednym miejscu. Gdybyśmy go nie czytali, to byśmy mieli dzisiaj podłogówkę w salonie i łazienkach, a reszta grzejników - bo to tak zdrowo i tak wspaniale się sprawdza u masy znajomych.

----------


## asolt

> Szczerze mówiąc nie zapamiętałam tego, że w Nadolicach Małych jest ktoś z Twoją instalacją  Jeśli inwestorzy się zgodzą, to chętnie się do nich wybierzemy - jeśli możesz to podeślij dane na priv.
> 
> Jednak na forum zawsze będziemy pytać i szukać odpowiedzi, bo tu jest jednak znacznie więcej świadomych inwestorów w jednym miejscu. Gdybyśmy go nie czytali, to byśmy mieli dzisiaj podłogówkę w salonie i łazienkach, a reszta grzejników - bo to tak zdrowo i tak wspaniale się sprawdza u masy znajomych.


A wystarczyło mnie zapytac, czytanie forum niekoniecznie rozjasnia umysł w interesujących kwestiach, a czasem go zaciemnia.
Wracajac do meritum moge zadzwonic i zapytac czy wizyta jest mozliwa w najblizszym czasie.
Co do projektu podłogówki rozumiem ze firma instalacyjna wykonała równiez obliczenia ozc.

----------


## Doli.

> Co do projektu podłogówki rozumiem ze firma instalacyjna wykonała równiez obliczenia ozc.


Tak, mamy wyliczone zapotrzebowanie na ciepło.
A czy możesz się odnieść do tego co powiedział hydraulik odnośnie zestawu pompującego i zaworu głowicowego? Czy to jest faktycznie niepotrzebne, czy jest potrzebne właśnie przy sterowaniu strefowym?

----------


## asolt

> Tak, mamy wyliczone zapotrzebowanie na ciepło.
> A czy możesz się odnieść do tego co powiedział hydraulik odnośnie zestawu pompującego i zaworu głowicowego? Czy to jest faktycznie niepotrzebne, czy jest potrzebne właśnie przy sterowaniu strefowym?


Nie, nie jest konieczny taki zestaw, jezeli moc pompy obiegowej jest zbyt mała (wysokosc podnoszenia przy maksymalnym przepływie) to stosuję zawsze sprzęgło hydrauliczne i dodatkową energooszczedną pompę (to wynika z obliczeń podłogówki). Dotyczy to równiez zawsze przypadku gdy jest regulacja strefowa, bypass zawsze elektroniczny, czyli wyłączone wszystkie regulatory to wyłaczona pompa obiegowa za sprzęgłem. Taki własnie układ do obejrzenia na innej mojej instalacji w Leśnicy, czyli z drugiej strony Wrocławia. Zestaw mieszający przy rozdzielaczu ma zasadniczą wadę która go dyskwalifikuje, musi byc przy kazdym rozdzielaczu, gdy mamy np 4 rozdzielacze, co wbrem pozorom jest częstą systuacją dla domów dwukondygnacyjnych o powierzchni powyzej 150-160 m2 podłóg to sam koszt 4 zestawów mieszających jest znaczny, nie wspominając o hałasie na co narzekają co niektórzy uzytkownicy forum. Jak juz kiedys wspominałem zestaw mieszająco pompujący przy rozdzielaczu to domena niedouczonych hydraulików, to droga na skróty, niekoniecznie prosta i gładka.

----------


## Gumokameleon

Witam, 
Planuję podłogówkę w całym domu (szeregówka - dwie kondygnacje 120 m2 powierzchni ogrzewanej). Gazowy kocioł kondensacyjny 1 funkcyjny sterowany pogodowo + zasobnik CWU. Myślałem o najprostszej możliwej instalacji bez dodatkowego sprzęgła i mieszaczy  - czynnik o odpowiednim parametrze podawany na rozdzielacze  bezpośrednio przez pompę pieca. Instalator natomiast proponuje dodanie do tego układu sprzęgła, dodatkowej pompy i mieszacza sterowanego automatyką kotła. Jego główny argument jest taki, że w układzie który zaproponowałem, czynnik o zbyt wysokiej temperaturze pójdzie w podłogę po procesie podgrzewania  CWU a szczególnie po wygrzewaniu wody w CWU (antyLegionella) ( w ilości równej pojemności wymiennika w kotle). Pytanie do osób zorientowanych w temacie - czy to co mówi instalator ma rzeczywiście aż tak duże znaczenie w praktyce i czy może zaszkodzić trwałości np. deski 3w lub paneli które planuję w niektórych pomieszczeniach?

----------


## asolt

> Witam, 
> Planuję podłogówkę w całym domu (szeregówka - dwie kondygnacje 120 m2 powierzchni ogrzewanej). Gazowy kocioł kondensacyjny 1 funkcyjny sterowany pogodowo + zasobnik CWU. Myślałem o najprostszej możliwej instalacji bez dodatkowego sprzęgła i mieszaczy  - czynnik o odpowiednim parametrze podawany na rozdzielacze  bezpośrednio przez pompę pieca. Instalator natomiast proponuje dodanie do tego układu sprzęgła, dodatkowej pompy i mieszacza sterowanego automatyką kotła. Jego główny argument jest taki, że w układzie który zaproponowałem, czynnik o zbyt wysokiej temperaturze pójdzie w podłogę po procesie podgrzewania  CWU a szczególnie po wygrzewaniu wody w CWU (antyLegionella) ( w ilości równej pojemności wymiennika w kotle). Pytanie do osób zorientowanych w temacie - czy to co mówi instalator ma rzeczywiście aż tak duże znaczenie w praktyce i czy może zaszkodzić trwałości np. deski 3w lub paneli które planuję w niektórych pomieszczeniach?


Jak najszybciej zmień instalatora, nie wie (a moze wie jak wyciągnąc wiecej kasy od inwestora) co mówi. W wymienniku jest zaledwie kilka litrów wody, taka ilosc nawet w temp 70 oC podana na podłogówkę nie zaszkodzi niczemu.
Myślałem ze juz mnie nic nie zaskoczy, a tu taki kwiatek, pomysłowosc niektórych instalatorów jest wprost nieograniczona.

----------


## teres

> Witam, 
> Planuję podłogówkę w całym domu (szeregówka - dwie kondygnacje 120 m2 powierzchni ogrzewanej). Gazowy kocioł kondensacyjny 1 funkcyjny sterowany pogodowo + zasobnik CWU. Myślałem o najprostszej możliwej instalacji bez dodatkowego sprzęgła i mieszaczy  - czynnik o odpowiednim parametrze podawany na rozdzielacze  bezpośrednio przez pompę pieca.


I tak zrób. Immergas daje dosyć mocne pompy do kotłów i przy okazji ma fajne sterowanie. Termet mocne pompy, ale sterowanie fatalne.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Czym zagruntować wylewkę anhydrytową?
W całym domu.
Będą kafle, będą panele itd.
Wykonawca wylewki (knaufa) poleca kilka środków:

1.Kleje i grunty KNAUF: Grunty – Knauf Estrichgrund KLEJ: Knauf Flexkleber Multi.
Pozostałe:
2.Posadzkę zagruntować gruntem głęboko penetrującym np. Mapei ECO  PRIMGRIP lub KERAKOLL Primer A ECO
3.Klej do płytek ( do ogrzewania podłogowego i płytek wielkoformatowych) np. MAPEI Adesilex P 10 lub P9
Lub Kerakoll H40 No Limits, KLEJ ŻELOWY Strukturalny Elastyczny 

Coś konkretnie z tej listy? Coś, co by nie drenowało zbyt mocno kieszeni?
Może inny specyfik?

Edit.
Zagruntowałem ceresit ct17

----------


## karster

Cześć, czytam ten wątek gdzieś od dwusetnej strony ale do końca mi daleko (jestem na 252). Mam projekt podłogówki wykonany przez kogoś z Kan-Therm, 100% podłogówka, ok 2000mb blue flor, rozdzielacze 12 obwodowe. Źródłem ciepła ma być PC (albo gruntowa z kolektorem poziomym albo powietrza gdy mnie ktoś do niej przekona). Rozdzielacze 1", przepływy 
- dla parteru 571,4 kg/h
- dla poddasza 1059,6 kg/h

Jest to zaprojektowane dla 12kW zapotrzebowania na moc (a staram się od początku budowy aby było ono znacznie mniejsze i na 90% będzie niższe zapotrzebowanie). OZC jeszcze nie policzone ale pewnie niedługo zlecę jego wykonanie (kalkulatory internetowe wskazywały nawet na 6kW czyli podejrzanie mało)

Jednak teraz, zanim cokolwiek zlecę, kupię to muszę położyć te 2km rurki + podłączyć zasilanie i powroty rozdzielaczy. I najważniejsze pytanie jest jakie powinny być przekroje rur do podłączenia rozdzielaczy? Planowałem PP-R 32 (wewnątrz ok 25mm czyli zbliżone do miedzi fi2 :cool:  a doradca techniczny z Kan'a obliczył, że potrzebuję rury odpowiednio 50 i 63 (dla zgrzewanych). Przecież to jest jakieś nieporozumienie. 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

... i jeszcze jedno pytanie,
 chciałbym uzyskać mniejsze straty cieplne w strefach brzegowych (porotherm 25 + perlit w pierwszej warstwie, 15cm xps na zewnątrz fundamentu/ 5cm taniego eps wewnątrz fundamentu a na ścianach 20cm grafitu docelowo 031), czy mogę zamiast pianki dylatacyjnej 8mm użyć styropianu w zakresie 1 -2 cm? Czytałem stanowczy komentarz na yt pod jakimś tam filmem, że absolutnie nie ale bez wyjaśnienia dlaczego by nie? Wylewki tradycyjne cementowe. 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Myjk

> Jest to zaprojektowane dla 12kW zapotrzebowania na moc (a staram się od początku budowy aby było ono znacznie mniejsze i na 90% będzie niższe zapotrzebowanie). OZC jeszcze nie policzone ale pewnie niedługo zlecę jego wykonanie (kalkulatory internetowe wskazywały nawet na 6kW czyli podejrzanie mało)


To czemu robisz od końca? Nie szkoda Ci czasu i pieniędzy?

----------


## karster

Myślałem, że te 400-500zł będzie jednym z kilku oszczędności, jakie dam radę uzyskać. Za rurę, kompletne rozdzielacze/ złączki/ zawory zapłaciłem nieco ponad 7 kzł, rurki będą dość gęsto (oczywiście trochę 10cm, sporo 15 / pozostałe pomieszczenia 20 i 25cm w garażu bo projektowany na 20'C).
Na poddaszu wszystkie pokoje po 15cm, łazienka 10cm a duży pokój (50mkw podłogi) co 20cm. Także te rozstawy wcale nie jakieś super gęste. Blisko 280mkw podłogi robi swoje. 

Pozdrawiam 
Karol

----------


## nass

Hej,
u siebie rozłożyłem ok 950m Kantherm blue floor fi18 na 150m2. Wszystko podłączone do rozdzielacza 12 sekcji na PPR fi40. Zgrzanie tego samemu to już było wyzwanie, nie wyobrażam sobie zgrzewania fi50 - nie ten sprzęt i umiejętności  :wink:  Wg instalatora PC to aż nadto, ale wychodziłem z założenia że łatwiej kijka pocienkować niż go później pogrubasić  :smile: 
@Myjk dobrze pisze - od OZC powinieneś zacząć. Możesz spróbować na programach freeware - ja używałem PURMO OZC z Sankomu. Co prawda nie jest to full wersja i nie wydrukujesz sobie świadectw czy certyfikatów ale da obraz bliższy rzeczywistości niż internetowe kalkulatory online :smile:

----------


## zibizz1

wyjscie z pompy 12kW ma 28mm, ja przy 10kW mam 22mm i zaraz za pompą grubsze rurki zgrzewalne prawdopodobnie PPR 32 lub 40. PPR40 ma w środku 29 czyli zupelnie wystarczająco.
co do styropianu do dylatacji to będzie sie kruszyło, będzie w kawałkach, wydaje mi się że będzie to niewygodne i tyle

----------


## threnom

Witam wszystkich w moim pierwszym poście na FM.Wątek już jakiś czas temu udało mi się przeczytać od deski do deski. Widzę że ostatnie wpisy dotyczą etapu na którym i ja się teraz znajduję.Podłogówka oczywiście w systemie DIY, jak i z resztą cały dom, ale do rzeczy. Kilka dni temu mocno zastanawiałem się jakimi rurami zasilić rozdzielacze, wybór padł na miedź 28mm. W lutowaniu miedzi nie mam żadnej praktyki a najgorsze było to że naczytałem się w internetach że od średnicy 28mm powinien być to lut twardy. Nic to decyzja padła na rurę 28mm i lut miękki, pojechałem do hurtowni po jakiś palnik a wyszedłem z tamtąd z rurami i kształtkami stalowymi w systemie zaprasowywanym steel press 28mm. Po hurtowni kręciło się sporo instalatorów, z jednymi porozmawiałem krócej z innymi dłużej, wszyscy jednak nie widzieli przeciwskazań do użycia tej rury. Taką więc kupiłem, decyzja była dosyć szybka. Cenowo podobnie do miedzi, złączki stalowe są drogie. Co najważniejsze wypożyczą mi prasę bo bez tego byłoby cieniutko. System bardzo przyjemny i ładnie wygląda, Ciekawe jakie wy macie opinie na ten temat.Tyle na temat rozdzielaczy, w sumie to się bardzo cieszę że wybrałem te rury.Pętle mam zamiar układać co 15cm, rurą blue floor 16, na podłogach panele, z zewnątrz styropian 15cm. Do ogrzania parter i poddasze w sumie 170m2 dzielone po połowie. Na razie zrobiłem sobie układ rurek w Sketchup i na parter wyszło mi 8 pętli - 75 67 51 63 61 71 86 i 61m czyli na całość ok 1200 m blue floor 16.Ważne, całkowicie zrezygnowałem z wodnych drabinek w łazienkach, będą drabinki elektryczne.Ciekaw jak mi to pójdzie??Zastanawiam się czy w piwnicy która jest tylko pod połową domu nie dać 2 pętli z rozstawem nawet co 30-40cm tylko do złamania temperatury, chyba tak zrobię, najwyżej ich nie podłączę pod kocioł, aha kocioł będzie kondensacyjny, jeszcze nie wiem jaki.Co myślicie o tych rurkach w piwnicy??Fajnie że akurat teraz wątek ruszył.
Pozdrawiam.
Artur.

----------


## Marcin55

Instalator właśnie robi mi podłogówkę w całym domu. Z tego co wiem do rozdzielacze idzie PEX 20. Na parterze rozdzielacz z nierdzewki valvex 7 sekcji, na pietrze 6 sekcji. Rury Kantherm 16x2 powierzchnia podłóg ok. 200m2
Pytanie czy do rozdzielaczy ten pex 20 jest ok,czy nie wpoinna być większa srednica. 
Dwa w jednym pomieszczeniu padło łączenie rury w pętli (zabrakło krążka) - przejmować się tym, będzie to wpływać na coś czy kazać kłaść od nowa w tym pomieszczeniu.
Ogrzewanie będzie gazowe - piec kondensacyjny jednofunkcyjny

----------


## asolt

> ..Z tego co wiem do rozdzielacze idzie PEX 20.....


Jak na 200 m2 w sumie 13 pętli, to szału z rozstawami nie ma, z miminalną Tz też. Co do PEX 20 to stanowowczo za mało, PEX25 tez nie byłby zbyt dobry, jezeli PEX ma byc to zalecane jest co najmniej 32. Oczywiscie wymagałoby to dokladnych obliczen co do oporów na zasilianiu i powrocie ale co by nie wyszło z tych obliczen to pierwszy raz słyszę o zasilaniu rozdzielaczy PEX20. Powysłowosc niektórych  instalarorów jest niegraniczona, a pózniej płacz izgrzytanie zębów bo pompa obiegowa nie wyrabia bo za duze opory. Oszczednosci szukac trzeba w innych miejscach a nie w zasilaniu rozdzielaczy.

----------


## threnom

Do Asolta
Czy widzi Pan jakieś rażące błędy w moim układzie rurek w poście powyżej? powierzchnia to jakieś 88m2. Będę wdzięczny za odpowiedź.

----------


## Marcin55

> Jak na 200 m2 w sumie 13 pętli, to szału z rozstawami nie ma, z miminalną Tz też. Co do PEX 20 to stanowowczo za mało, PEX25 tez nie byłby zbyt dobry, jezeli PEX ma byc to zalecane jest co najmniej 32. Oczywiscie wymagałoby to dokladnych obliczen co do oporów na zasilianiu i powrocie ale co by nie wyszło z tych obliczen to pierwszy raz słyszę o zasilaniu rozdzielaczy PEX20. Powysłowosc niektórych  instalarorów jest niegraniczona, a pózniej płacz izgrzytanie zębów bo pompa obiegowa nie wyrabia bo za duze opory. Oszczednosci szukac trzeba w innych miejscach a nie w zasilaniu rozdzielaczy.


Tak to wygląda na zdjęciu. Zapominałem dopisać. że będą dwa obiegi parter i piętro, dwie pompy i sprzęgło bez mieszacza z tego nie potrzebny gdy 100% podłogówka bez grzejników. W salonie sterownik Tech St-292 v2 z czujnikiem temperatury podłogi i powietrza ze względu na kominek w salonie aby w trakcie rozpalenia nie odcinał grzania tylko pootrzymywał temperaturę posadzki na parterze. Dlatego też podział na dwa obiegi i dwie pompy. W pozostałych pomieszczeniach sterowniki pokojowe oraz łazienki.

----------


## threnom

U mnie nieco mniejszy metraż 175m2 ale w sumie bardzo podobny, ja też zakupiłem Valvex z nierdzewki, takie same jak u kolegi, z tym że na parterze 8 na poddaszu 7. Ale pex 20 na zasilanie to zdecydowanie za mało.

----------


## kefirek197

Czy jest jakiś prosty program do zamodelowania pętli podłogówek? Bawię się w AutoCadzie ale jest to trochę nie wygodne i jakakolwiek zmiana powoduje, że trzeba bawić się polilinią od nowa. Próbowałem trochę Audytorem OZC i potem firmowymi programami do obliczeń CO ale topornie to idzie.

----------


## Przemito

Witam. Chciałbym poprosić o radę czy dobrze jest zaplanowana podłogówka na poddaszu. Będzie się składać z 6 obiegów, zasilane piecem na drzewo + bufor z wężownicą, piec będzie wpięty w wężownicę . W zamyśle dwa obiegi na salon 24,3m2, kuchnia 21,7m2, pokój 21,3 m2, pokój 15,2 m2, łazienka 8m2 + korytarz 7,6m2  + garderoba 5,8m2. Pompkę dać przy rozdzielaczu czy przy buforze?

----------


## teres

Jak robisz jakieś sterowanie pogodowe, to prościej byłoby dać pompę w kotłowni. Z kolei wtedy musisz pamiętać o większej średnicy rur do rozdzielacza.
Jeśli robisz tylko sterowanie strefami na piętrze, to pompkę dawaj przy rozdzielaczu, będzie prościej.

----------


## asolt

> J
> Jeśli robisz tylko sterowanie strefami na piętrze, to pompkę dawaj przy rozdzielaczu, będzie prościej.


W czym prościej? czy w tym ze trzeba dwa zawory mieszające, czy w tym ze do kazdej szafki trzeba doprowadzic zasilanie pompy, czy tez ze będzie slychac pompe na pietrze bo bedzie w szafce?. Czy nie prosciej dac tylko jeden zawór mieszający przy buforze i zaraz za nim dwie pompy po jednej na kazdą kondygnacje. Oczywiscie warunek jest taki ze trzeba oddzielnie zasilić te dwa rozdzielacze, bez zadnych trojników po drodze. Kotłownia to miejsce na wszytkie konieczne zawory i pompy. W szafce powinien byc tylko rozdzielacz i nic wiecej, a nie pakowac do szafki pół kotłowni.

----------


## Kemotxb

Jak ogarnąć takie coś  ? Chcę mieć dwa obiegi przy podłogówce (tylko podłogówka) strefa parter i strefa poddasze, rozdzielacze dwa jeden na poddaszu w garderobie 8 pętli, drugi w spiżarni na parterze też 8 pętli, łącznie 800 m rury na pętle i drogę od rozdzielaczy. W kotłowni zasilanie CO z sieci miejskiej, chcę mieć sterowanie tymi dwoma strefami osobno, przy rozdzielaczach nie chcę termoelektryki tylko regulację ręczną rotametrami, regulator pokojowy bezprzewodowy w tych dwóch strefach + pogodówka. Gdzie i jak umieścić pompki ? jakie zawory ? jaki sterownik ? chcę także sterowanie przez NET, Wifi. Oglądam sterowniki firmy Tech ... mają fajne rzeczy ale nijak mi się to nie składa w całość.

----------


## asolt

> Jak ogarnąć takie coś  ? Chcę mieć dwa obiegi przy podłogówce (tylko podłogówka) strefa parter i strefa poddasze, rozdzielacze dwa jeden na poddaszu w garderobie 8 pętli, drugi w spiżarni na parterze też 8 pętli, łącznie 800 m rury na pętle i drogę od rozdzielaczy. W kotłowni zasilanie CO z sieci miejskiej, chcę mieć sterowanie tymi dwoma strefami osobno, przy rozdzielaczach nie chcę termoelektryki tylko regulację ręczną rotametrami, regulator pokojowy bezprzewodowy w tych dwóch strefach + pogodówka. Gdzie i jak umieścić pompki ? jakie zawory ? jaki sterownik ? chcę także sterowanie przez NET, Wifi. Oglądam sterowniki firmy Tech ... mają fajne rzeczy ale nijak mi się to nie składa w całość.


Po co regulacja strefowa i jednoczesnie pogodowa, co to ma dac? przy dobrym regulatorze pogodówka zbędna, wystarczy zwykły zawór mieszający. Po co sterowanie przez NET, jedynym sensownym wykorzystaniem takiego sterowania jest zwiekszenie temperatury pomieszczen w przypadku przyjazdu z długich ferii zimowych gdy było zmniejszenie temperatury na czas wyjazdu. Chociaz i to sie da rade zrobic programując temperaturę po dacie. Obawiam sie nie ma gotowych sterowników uwzgledniajacych wszystkie te funkcje które wymysliłeś, inna rzecz wszystkie razem są potrzebne mówiąc kolokwialnie jak dzwonek zajacowi na polowaniu. Któz jednak bogatemi  zabroni?

----------


## Kemotxb

Czyli co ? zrobić tylko pogodówkę, ustawić rotametry na rozdzielaczach, jeden zawór mieszający na oba rozdzielacze ? Wszystko mam po NET rekuperator, rolety, klimę, alarm, monitoring ... zostaje ogrzewanie. Nie ma w tym nic z bogactwa, kupienie przystawki ethernet do każdej z tych rzeczy to koszt kilku stów ... za tą kasę  równie dobrze pociągniesz kable do paneli lokalnych i kupisz wyświetlacz/panel, tylko że trzeba do tego latać, sprawdzać, ustawiać. A tak masz wszystko w telefonie, wszędzie, zawsze, każdy z rodziny ma. Aplikacje darmowe.

----------


## asolt

> Czyli co ? zrobić tylko pogodówkę, ustawić rotametry na rozdzielaczach, jeden zawór mieszający na oba rozdzielacze ? Wszystko mam po NET rekuperator, rolety, klimę, alarm, monitoring ... zostaje ogrzewanie. Nie ma w tym nic z bogactwa, kupienie przystawki ethernet do każdej z tych rzeczy to koszt kilku stów ... za tą kasę  równie dobrze pociągniesz kable do paneli lokalnych i kupisz wyświetlacz/panel, tylko że trzeba do tego latać, sprawdzać, ustawiać. A tak masz wszystko w telefonie, wszędzie, zawsze, każdy z rodziny ma. Aplikacje darmowe.


Nie chodzi o przystawkę ani o darmową aplikację, tylko o zawór mieszający z siłownikiem, sama przystawka nie zmieni Tz bo i jak.  Co do sprawdzania i ustawiania temperatury przez wszystkich domowników jaki to ma sens. Częsta (dobowa) zmiana temperatury nie ma zadnego sensu, bo parametry domu energooszczednego w tym przeszkadzają. A propo rekuparatora to jak czesto zmieniacie ustawienia z aplikacji, znam uzystkowników którzy takiej zmian dokonują klika razy w roku bo nie potrzebują czesciej. Klima alarm rolety to rozumiem, skoro tak wszystko ma byc sterowane z neta to pasowałoby jeszcze cwu, lodówka, expres do kawy, piekarnik, oswietlenie i pozostałe sprzety zasilane energią elektryczną jako nadające sie do sterowania.

----------


## Kemotxb

Dobra temat NET zostawmy bo on nic nie zmienia w kwestii samej podłogówki, to taki bajer którego nie musi być. Wróćmy do kwestii samego sterowania. Dwa rozdzielacze z rotametrami , w kotłowni zawór mieszający ze sterownikiem, pompa obiegowa jedna dwie trzy ?

----------


## asolt

> Dobra temat NET zostawmy bo on nic nie zmienia w kwestii samej podłogówki, to taki bajer którego nie musi być. Wróćmy do kwestii samego sterowania. Dwa rozdzielacze z rotametrami , w kotłowni zawór mieszający ze sterownikiem, pompa obiegowa jedna dwie trzy ?


Dwie strefy (kondygnacje), dwie pompy i jeden zawór mieszający, to dla regulatorów (dwóch) strefowych, dla pogodówki jedna pompa i jeden zawór mieszający+siłownik+sterownik

----------


## Kemotxb

No to może tak - jedna strefa (dwa rozdzielacze, ustawione przepływy dla pomieszczeń), jeden regulator pokojowy, jeden zawór mieszający (3 lub 4 ? ), czujnik pogodowy, jedna pompa, sterownik który łączy to wszystko (TECH ST431n). Regulator pokojowy reprezentatywny jako dodatek dla pogodówki, będzie brał poprawkę na zyski lub straty ciepła wewnątrz domu.

----------


## Przemito

[QUOTE=teres;7693829]Jak robisz jakieś sterowanie pogodowe, to prościej byłoby dać pompę w kotłowni. Z kolei wtedy musisz pamiętać o większej średnicy rur do rozdzielacza.
Jeśli robisz tylko sterowanie strefami na piętrze, to pompkę dawaj przy rozdzielaczu, będzie prościej.[/QUOTE0]

Więc dam raczej przy rozdzielaczu. A czy ilość obiegów jest odpowiednia? Czy podzielić je jeszcze?

----------


## teres

> W czym prościej? czy w tym ze trzeba dwa zawory mieszające, czy w tym ze do kazdej szafki trzeba doprowadzic zasilanie pompy, czy tez ze będzie slychac pompe na pietrze bo bedzie w szafce?. Czy nie prosciej dac tylko jeden zawór mieszający przy buforze i zaraz za nim dwie pompy po jednej na kazdą kondygnacje. Oczywiscie warunek jest taki ze trzeba oddzielnie zasilić te dwa rozdzielacze, bez zadnych trojników po drodze. Kotłownia to miejsce na wszytkie konieczne zawory i pompy. W szafce powinien byc tylko rozdzielacz i nic wiecej, a nie pakowac do szafki pół kotłowni.


Będzie prościej, bo dociąga tylko rurę z bufora średnicy 22, a resztę załatwi rozdzielacz. Jakiej każdej szafki, szafka jest tylko jedna. Jakie znowu kondygnacje? Patrz post @Przemito  Do tego listwa sterująca do szafki, czujniki do pokojów i gotowe. 




> Więc dam raczej przy rozdzielaczu. A czy ilość obiegów jest odpowiednia? Czy podzielić je jeszcze?


W pokoju 3.5 korzystniej będzie dać 2 pętle.

----------


## BooM80

Mam pytanie. Po rozprowadzeniu podłogówki na poddaszu został mi w rozdzielaczu jeden wolny obieg (w domu 3 rozdzielacze, jeden na parterze, dwa na poddaszu na różnych poziomach, rury Blue Floor 18x2 z Kan-thermu). Niewykorzystaną pętlę teoretycznie mógłbym wykorzystać na parterze.
Czy mogę poprowadzić rurę z rozdzielacza na poddaszu i rozprowadzić ją na podłodze na parterze (przez strop, w przepuście, wszystko odpowiednio zabezpieczone itp.) ?
Czy poprowadzenie pętli w dół na parter i z powrotem na poddasze nie zwiększy znacząco oporów tej pętli (długość pętli byłaby porównywalna z pozostałymi pętlami czyli ok. 60-70 m) i czy nie będę musiał potem tłumić przepływów w pozostałych pętlach podpiętych do tego rozdzielacza ?

----------


## Kondensat

Nie powinno być problemów.Niekiedy robi się "odwrotnie" czyli z dolnego rozdzielacza zasilana jest pętla podłogówki na piętrze i to nawet jest "gorzej" bo musisz dać na piętrze odpowietrznik aby ją odpowietrzyć  a tu nie powinno być problemów z odpowietrzeniem bo rozdzielacz wyżej niż sama pętla

----------


## BooM80

> Nie powinno być problemów.Niekiedy robi się "odwrotnie" czyli z dolnego rozdzielacza zasilana jest pętla podłogówki na piętrze i to nawet jest "gorzej" bo musisz dać na piętrze odpowietrznik aby ją odpowietrzyć  a tu nie powinno być problemów z odpowietrzeniem bo rozdzielacz wyżej niż sama pętla


Dziękuję za pomoc. Odwrotna sytuacja i konieczność stosowania odpowietrznika jest dla mnie jasne, miałem tylko wątpliwości w sytuacji opisanej wcześniej. W takim razie niewykorzystany obieg z poddasza rozprowadzę na parterze.

----------


## adamonika

Witam i proszę o pomoc

Zapadła decyzja zamiany instalacji grzewczej z projektu, która była mieszana (głównie grzejniki + 3 x podłoga) na 100% podłogówki.
Instalator coś mi narysował i teraz proszę o komentarze. Pętle w pokojach dzieci i łazienkach są w rozstawie co 10cm, a pozostałe pomieszczenia co 15cm. W pokojach na podłogach panele 9mm, a kuchnia, łazienki i wiatrołap - płytki. Zasilanie to piec gazowy Ariston Genus ONE 22kW o modulacji 1:10 z czujka pogodową. Teoretyczne założenie było aby piec pracował na jak najmniejszej mocy. W kotłowni instalator przewidział sprzęgło hydrauliczne oraz 2 grupy pompowe osobne dla górnego rozdzielacza i dolnego.

----------


## 1950

możesz

----------


## Kondensat

1)To nic nie wspólnego z projektem ogrzewania podłogowego
2)Nie powinno się robić pętli dłuższych jak 100m
3)Sprzęgło tak,grupy pompowe nie-wystarczą tylko za sprzęgłem dwie pompy jedna na parter druga na piętro

----------


## adamonika

> 1)To nic nie wspólnego z projektem ogrzewania podłogowego
> 2)Nie powinno się robić pętli dłuższych jak 100m
> 3)Sprzęgło tak,grupy pompowe nie-wystarczą tylko za sprzęgłem dwie pompy jedna na parter druga na piętro


1. Tak mam świadomość że to nie jest projekt. Jest to rysunek jaki mam od instalatora. 
2. Czytałem że max dla rurek 16 to 120m -na forum jest też wielokrotnie to podawana. Mój instalator również twierdzi że max to 120m. Jakie zagrożenie może być przy takim rozwiązaniu? Rozdzielacze z rotametrami itd.
3. Propozycja jest aby spiąć razem sprzęgło z pompą jak na zdjęciu. Pytanie czy zawór trójdrożny nie jest konieczny aby temp w rurkach nie była za wysoka?

----------


## romano78

> Nie powinno być problemów.Niekiedy robi się "odwrotnie" czyli z dolnego rozdzielacza zasilana jest pętla podłogówki na piętrze i to nawet jest "gorzej" bo musisz dać na piętrze odpowietrznik aby ją odpowietrzyć  a tu nie powinno być problemów z odpowietrzeniem bo rozdzielacz wyżej niż sama pętla


Wcale nie trzeba dawać odpowietrznika na górze i przecinac pętli pętla raz odpowietrzona nie zapowietszy się

----------


## Kondensat

2)Różni producenci podają różne wartości jeżeli chodzi o maksymalną długość pętli.Też spotkałem się z długością 120m .Ja staram się nie przekraczać 100m.Należy też brać pod uwagę długość rur w komunikacji do pętli pętla/rozdzielacz a nie tylko długość w samej pętli
Np.uproszczony program doboru grzejników SDG Purmo protestuje (załącznik) jeżeli się przekroczy 100m.Przy tak długich pętlach potem są potrzebne mocniejsze pompy.
3)Jeżeli jest sama podłogówka w całym domu (zero grzejnika) to zawór mieszający nie jest potrzebny.Z kotła idzie odpowiednia temp.wody na instalacje podłogową.Temperaturę wody zasilającej ustala sterownik kotła wg.ustawionej na nim krzywej grzewczej,zazwyczaj nie przekracza ona 40st.i co tu obniżać?Mieszacze się stosuje jak są dwa obiegi grzewcze wysoko- i niskotemperaturowy

----------


## hektor80

Ja mam dwie pętle po 105m i przy pierwszym biegu pompki max. przelew jaki jestem w stanie osiągnąć to 1.6 l/m przy projektowanej 1.8 l/m. Za duże opory. Z innym pętlami nie mam takich problemów dlatego że są o długości od 60-80m

----------


## Piotrkiw

Witam 

Potrzebuję pomocy w ilości pętli i rozstawach rur ogrewania. Posiadam projekt zrobiony przez projektanta, jednak przeczytawszy wątek i obliczeniu instalacji z tabel i purmo sdg 2.0 zupełnie inne rozstawy wychodzą. Projektant prawie we wszystkich pomieszczeniach dał 10cm. Mnie wychodzą natomiast w zależności od pomieszczenia 20-30 cm. 
Dom- 180m2 - 
Obciążenie HL - 4550 W
Wskaźnik odniesiony do pow. HL A 26,7 W/m2
Podłogówka robiona pod powietrzną PC PW temp zasilania 34oC K- 5

Czy projekt ten nie jest zrobiony przpadkiem na wyrost, chyba że to moje obliczenia są niewłaściwe. Projekt robiony był na pexach 16mm. ale chcę zastosować rury Kan bluefloor 18 mm.  Będę bardzo wdzięczny za rzucenie okiem na to

----------


## asolt

> Witam 
> 
> Potrzebuję pomocy w ilości pętli i rozstawach rur ogrewania. Posiadam projekt zrobiony przez projektanta, jednak przeczytawszy wątek i obliczeniu instalacji z tabel i purmo sdg 2.0 zupełnie inne rozstawy wychodzą. Projektant prawie we wszystkich pomieszczeniach dał 10cm. Mnie wychodzą natomiast w zależności od pomieszczenia 20-30 cm. 
> Dom- 180m2 - 
> Obciążenie HL - 4550 W
> Wskaźnik odniesiony do pow. HL A 26,7 W/m2
> Podłogówka robiona pod powietrzną PC PW temp zasilania 34oC K- 5
> 
> Czy projekt ten nie jest zrobiony przpadkiem na wyrost, chyba że to moje obliczenia są niewłaściwe. Projekt robiony był na pexach 16mm. ale chcę zastosować rury Kan bluefloor 18 mm.  Będę bardzo wdzięczny za rzucenie okiem na to


Czy nie prosciej po prostu zadzwonic do mnie, wyjasnie wszystkie watpliwosci. A projekt nie jest liczony do PC a wg najmniejszej mozliwej Tz, w tym przypadku na jedno wychodzi ale załozenie jest takie aby podłogówka była niskotemperaturowa w jak najwiekszym stopniu. Oczywiscie ze przyjmujac raster 5 cm moze sie zdarzyc i na pewno tak jest ze niektóre petle mają nadwyzke mocy rzedu 5-10%, ale czy to cos złego? Aby zaprojektowac na styk trzeba by przyjmowac rozstawy co 1 cm, uwazam ze jest to kłopotliwe w ukladaniu bo folia ma raster 5 cm, a korzysci zwiazane ze zmniejszeniem długosci petli lub zmianą ilosci pętli sa marginalne.

----------


## Robaczywy

Cześć,

Mam projekt podłogówki od Asolta i w przyszłym tygodniu zabieram się za samodzielne układanie rur. Wątek długi i w dużym stopniu o projektowaniu, co mnie nei interesuje, więc całego nie przeczytałem, ale moje pytanie jest następujące, jakie narzędzia, materiały są potrzebne, bo może zapomniałem o czymś i w praniu wyjdzie, że pracę trzeba przerwać, bo robić nie ma czym.

Mam / zamówiłem:

rury pert/evoh/pert
złączki przyłączeniowe do rozdzielaczy
kalibrator
nożyce do cięcia rur
zszywacz do spinek i spinki
folię alu
otulinę

Rozdzielacze są zamontowane, Izolacja podłogi zrobiona, taśma brzegowa jak rozumiem może być zamontowana później przez wylewkarza. Wsio czy cos jeszcze?

Dzieki, pzdr

----------


## ironsmith

ja jeszcze rury przechodzące przez dylatacje wkładałem w peszel

----------


## Kondensat

Izolację brzegową się daje przed układaniem styropianu,jak gruba warstwa styro to izolacja np przed ostatnią warstwą.Izolacja brzegowa powinna być z tzw.fartuchem który wywija się na folię podłogową i przykleja taśmą bez naprężeń.Grubość izolacji 8mm

----------


## Robaczywy

U mnie że względu na izolację piana PUR nie było możliwości ułożenia taśmy przed natryskiem,  poprostu zostala by ona cała opryskana piana.  Co zyskujemy układając ja przed styropianem?

----------


## marcko

Prośba do bardziej doświadczonych o krótki komentarz do poniższego projektu.
Przeczytałem  sporej części wątek i po lekturze to co mi się nie podoba do końca w projekcie to zagęszczenie  w strefie brzegowej (będę sam robił więc tylko utrudnienie) i rozstaw w środkowym pokoju 20 cm (fakt że zapotrzebowania pewnie nie ma większego, ale chodzi mi też o komfort w równomiernym rozłożeniu temp)


https://megawrzuta.pl/download/30eca...fe566b1fb.html

----------


## Mendium

> Prośba do bardziej doświadczonych o krótki komentarz do poniższego projektu.
> Przeczytałem  sporej części wątek i po lekturze to co mi się nie podoba do końca w projekcie to zagęszczenie  w strefie brzegowej (będę sam robił więc tylko utrudnienie) i rozstaw w środkowym pokoju 20 cm (fakt że zapotrzebowania pewnie nie ma większego, ale chodzi mi też o komfort w równomiernym rozłożeniu temp)
> 
> 
> https://megawrzuta.pl/download/30eca...fe566b1fb.html


To chyba zależy od założeń projektanta. Ja zamawiałem projekt ogrzewania w jednej firmie, zrealizowany w tym samym oprogramowaniu co ty masz. 
Odsyłam do posta: https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post7702454

Moje uwagi dla Ciebie:
Strefy brzegowe to były modne 15lat temu. Podłoga ma grzać jednakowo pod wymagania temperaturowe poszczególnych pomieszczeń. Szafki kuchenne na nóżkach bez cokołów. Podobnie inne meble. Załóż okna 3szybowe. Zrezygnuj z tych dziwnych stref stref. Poproś projektanta o przeprojektowanie. Mam podobny salon 30m2 i tam mam dwie wężownice ułożone.

----------


## Robaczywy

Mam rozdzielacze kan-therm i rotametry na powrocie, a zawory odcinające na zaislaniu, CWidzę, żę generalnie jest  odwrotnie. Czy to robi jakąś różnicę?

----------


## CityMatic

Ogólnie nie robi różnicy - tylko lepiej jest regulować przepływ zaworami - niż kręcić rotametrami(które można obserwować jak są u góry).
W sumie jeśli jest np zespół pompowy to zamiana miejscami zaworów i rotametrów to ok 20 min. jeśli nie ma to zamiana belek jeszcze krócej.

To jest tylko moja sugestia - tylko dlatego , że zawsze wg mnie lepiej jest dławić przepływ na wyjściu niż zaburzać go na wejściu zasilania.

----------


## Robaczywy

Powrót z rotametrami jest na górnej belce, a zasilanie z zaworami na dole.




> Ogólnie nie robi różnicy - tylko lepiej jest regulować przepływ zaworami - niż kręcić rotametrami(które można obserwować jak są u góry).


Kurcze a z tego co do tej pory wyczytałem to rotametry miay być do regulacji, a zawory tylko do on/off w razie potrzeby.

----------


## Slawko123

> Ogólnie nie robi różnicy - tylko lepiej jest regulować przepływ zaworami - niż kręcić rotametrami(które można obserwować jak są u góry).
> W sumie jeśli jest np zespół pompowy to zamiana miejscami zaworów i rotametrów to ok 20 min. jeśli nie ma to zamiana belek jeszcze krócej.
> 
> To jest tylko moja sugestia - tylko dlatego , że zawsze wg mnie lepiej jest dławić przepływ na wyjściu niż zaburzać go na wejściu zasilania.


ja bym tej sugestii nie brał pod uwagę , a obserwować można niezależnie czy rotametry są na dole czy na górze. Do regulacji przepływów sa rotametry, a zawory na drugiej belce słuza tylko do automatów i działaja na zasadzie zamknij-otwórz.




> Kurcze a z tego co do tej pory wyczytałem to rotametry miay być do regulacji, a zawory tylko do on/off w razie potrzeby.


I tego sie trzymaj.

----------


## SzymonKc

W rotametrach istotny jest kierunek przepływu wody, w drugą stronę potrafią zadziałać jak zawór zwrotny, przekonałem się o tym próbując napełnić pętle podłączając się pod belkę powrotu rozdzielacza - nie dało się pomimo otwartych rotametrów (a raczej jednego otwartego bo napełniałem pętle pojedynczo). Być może przy wolniejszym przepływie wstecznym się nie blokuje, ale jak dostał ciśnienie bezpośrednio z wodociągu to się nie dało. Tak więc przekręcenie ich na inną belkę nie koniecznie jest szczęśliwym pomysłem, woda ma napływać pod grzybek a nie odwrotnie.
Reguluje się rotametrami, ale regulacja zaworem przewidzianym pod głowice termostatyczną też będzie skuteczna. Nie ma znaczenia czy dławimy na początku czy na końcu pętli, nie wpływa to na przepływ a jedynie na minimalnie inne ciśnienie statyczne w samej pętli, zupełnie bez znaczenia w porównaniu do ciśnienia w instalacji.

Z kolei zawory termostatyczne nie muszą działać ON/OFF, to zależy od tego jak jest sterowana głowica, klasyczne głowice "parafinowe" (jak na grzejnikach) działają płynnie, te termoelektryczne też tak potrafią o ile sterownik tak umie. Sama konstrukcja zaworu nie wyklucza sterowania płynnego, wszak to zawór grzybkowy.

A niektórych rotametrów to rzeczywiście strach dotykać, tandetność wykonania nie budzi zaufania.

----------


## CityMatic

Może macie rację - tylko jest jedno ale - regulacja rotametrami jest tak precyzyjna ja regulacja zaworem kulowym - jeśli robi się to kilka razy (bo zapewne nim zostawi się już w spokoju) to kilka razy trzeba do tego podejść.
To jest forum doradza się aby było łatwiej - zgodzę się że reguluje się rotametrami - w dosłownym tego słowa znaczeniu, nie zaworami z pokrętłem przypominającym coś wyglądającego jak rotametr.
W swoim beztroskim życiu regulowałem może z 10 instalacji podłogowych w domach znajomych i tylko w jednym nie bałem się kręcić rotametrem  :smile: 
Jeśli na tej belce (autora wątku) są mini zawory kulowe, to fakt reguluj rotametrami.
W dobrej belce powinny być zawory których gniazdo jest w belce, a głowica typu termostatycznego na której zamiast głowicy tymczasowo jest założone pokrętło ręczne, jeśli tak nie jest to....

Moją odpowiedz znasz, zrobisz co chcesz. Jeśli możesz (unieś blokadę rotametru lub pokrętła- jeśli oczywiście jest), sprawdź zakres regulacji może sam uznasz czym Ci będzie lepiej regulować.
Pozdrawiam i życzę słusznych wyborów.

----------


## Robaczywy

Dzięki Panowie, trochę mi się rozjasniło, jeszcze tylko pytanie czy dobrze zrozumiałem, ze woda przez rotametry musi płynąć w konkretnym kierunki, czyli pytanie czy belki sa dobrze założone? Hydraulik mówił, że KAN tak ma, że rotametry sa na powrocie i przyjąłem to do wiadomości, ale jak patrzę teraz na zdjęcia w necie to wcale tak nie jest, w każdym razie nie jest to regułą

----------


## CityMatic

> Dzięki Panowie, trochę mi się rozjasniło, jeszcze tylko pytanie czy dobrze zrozumiałem, ze woda przez rotametry musi płynąć w konkretnym kierunki, czyli pytanie czy belki sa dobrze założone? Hydraulik mówił, że KAN tak ma, że rotametry sa na powrocie i przyjąłem to do wiadomości, ale jak patrzę teraz na zdjęcia w necie to wcale tak nie jest, w każdym razie nie jest to regułą


Jeśli uważacie, że rotametry można montować na zasilaniu bądź na powrocie to przyjmijcie chociaż taką zasadę  :smile: 
bo jest to obojętne gdzie są zamontowane pod względem hydraulicznym , a  żeby je odróżnić najlepiej jak zwrócić uwagę na podziałkę jak " 0 " jest  na dole szklaneczki to są to rotametry które montujemy na powrocie ,gdy  jest  "0" na górze szklaneczki to montujemy na zasilaniu

O jakie fajne kolorki - stary się uczy cały czas :big lol:

----------


## CityMatic

O nawet znalazłem dla zobrazowania o co chodzi  :smile: 
Powrót                    i zasilanie  :smile:

----------


## Robaczywy

Super, znalazłem zdjęcie mojego rotametru, 0 na dole, więc wszystko się zgadza, jeszcze raz dzięki  :smile:

----------


## plusfoto

Te wszystkie rotametry mają niestety jedną wadę -  Są tak precyzyjne jak zegar słoneczny w pochmurny dzień lub jak PKP. :big grin:

----------


## CityMatic

> Te wszystkie rotametry mają niestety jedną wadę -  Są tak precyzyjne jak zegar słoneczny w pochmurny dzień lub jak PKP.


 :yes: 
Nic dodać, nic ująć.

----------


## _arek_

Panowie ma pytanko... obliczałem sobie pętle w całym domku i wszędzie wychodzi mi o około 100m.  

Dokładnie to od 87 - 110max ale przeważnie kręci się t o w okolicy 96m. Tylko jeden pokoik 14m2 aby zaspokoić jego zapotrzebowanie musiałby mieć 2 krótsze (56m) zamiast jednej 112m pętli.

Czy taki długości w okolicy 100m  przy rurce 16x2 nie będą powodować problemów przy poprawnym funkcjonowaniu OP ??  W sensie dużych oporów przepływu itp ??

----------


## noc

Chcesz wykonać 2xpętle po ok. 50 m, a w pozostałych wszystkich pomieszczeniach po ok. 100m? Nie bardzo to będzie dobrze. Ja "rozrzedziłbym" rurkę na paru pętlach w tym pokoju tak, by zmieścić się w limicie jednego, 100m odcinka. Czy dobrze to będzie to funkcjonować, to bardziej zależy od wydajności pompy, zamontuj taką, by poradziła sobie z zapotrzebowaniem.

----------


## _arek_

Nieeee... z tymi 56m to własnie chodziło mi o to , że nie robiłem 2x56 tylko zrobiłem jedną 112m - podobno nie należy przekraczać 100m dlatego tak się usprawiedliwiam  :roll eyes:  No chyba, że to aż takie złooo i faktycznie rozciągnąć rurkę i zrobić do tych 100m. ??

Generalnie chodzi mi o fakt  iż wszystkie pętle mam w okolicy max  czyli tych 100m a wszędzie gdzie czytam przeważnie piszą że najlepiej przy PC robić w okolicach 80m ??

----------


## pandzik

Panowie macie jakiś program do rozrysowania podłogówki? Szukam dłuższą chwilę i programy są płatne, albo po rejestracji dla firm jedynie...  :smile:

----------


## Kondensat

> Panowie macie jakiś program do rozrysowania podłogówki? Szukam dłuższą chwilę i programy są płatne, albo po rejestracji dla firm jedynie...


Możesz pobrać wersję próbną programu firmy Sankom Audytor CO ale działa tylko na danym komputerze 2tygodnie

----------


## pandzik

Sprawdzę. Dzieki.

----------


## KAN-therm

Wszystkie wersję próbne działają min 14 dni:
http://pl.kan-therm.com/download/pro...ektowania.html


Dla OP polecam SDG (niestety rysowania tam nie ma) lub KAN SET 7

----------


## pandzik

Sprawdzę. 

Jak rozłożyć podłogówkę na korytarzu mojego piętra? Nie będzie sterowania. jedynie rotometry. 
 Da się rozłożyć osobną pętle na tej przestrzeni, czy pobawić się na powrotach z pokojów? Głównie chodzi mi o to poszerzenie na lewo od rozdzielacza.  Rozdzielacz na niebiesko. 

Drugie pytanie dot. otwartego pokoju po prawej. Nie zagęścić tam rozstawu do 10cm (w pokojach chce robić co 15cm.)?

----------


## SzymonKc

> Drugie pytanie dot. otwartego pokoju po prawej. Nie zagęścić tam rozstawu do 10cm (w pokojach chce robić co 15cm.)?


A jakie masz zapotrzebowanie w tym pomieszczeniu. Rozumiem, że nie wiesz, ale chcesz zagęszczać. A ja widzę, że zapotrzebowanie w tym pokoju będzie wyraźnie mniejsze niż w pozostałych (powierzchnia ścian zewnętrznych i okien, cieplejsza ściana łazienki), chyba nawet w przeliczeniu na m2 też wyjdzie mniej, a w przedpokoju zapotrzebowanie prawie żadne. Może trzeba rozrzedzać a w przedpokoju zostawić tylko dobiegi np. co 30cm? Może jakaś ankieta na forum wyjaśni tą kwestię albo rzut kostką?
Bo jak chcesz na oko to wypadałoby cokolwiek rozumieć od czego zależy zapotrzebowanie. Jakie widzisz przesłanki do zagęszczenia?

----------


## pandzik

Programy takie jak Audytor CO  są dosyć skomplikowane, nie pozwalają na import rzutów, chyba że z innych programów takich jak OZC. Istnieje możliwośc narysowania ale mało intuicyjna i jeszcze się przez to nie przebiłem. 

Jeden program jaki znalazłem odpowiadałby w pełni. Pozwala na import rzutu w jpg, jego proste przeskalowanie i intuicyjne rysowanie. To program firmy ISKO. Wydaje się niestety, że jest udostępniany jedynie firmom. Wysłałem zapytanie poprzez formularz. Zobaczymy. Jakby ktoś miał dojście  to...  :smile: 
Pytałem też projektantów ale nie otrzymałem zadowalającej odpowiedzi. W grę wchodzi jedynie pełen projekt podłogówki z OZC.

----------


## Kemotxb

> Wysłałem zapytanie poprzez formularz. Zobaczymy.


Ale po co Ci to ? Podłogówka nie jest misją kosmiczną, nie lecisz nią na Marsa. Jakoś grzejników nikt nie dobiera tak skrupulatnie, liczy się żeberka i mkw pokoju i już.  A przy podłogówce stosuje się aptekę, recepty, programy, obliczenia, audyty, milion zapytań, a na koniec robi się to tak skomplikowane że wykonawca ma cały ten projekt w dalekim poważaniu i robi po swojemu.

----------


## asolt

> ...  A przy podłogówce stosuje się aptekę, recepty, programy, obliczenia, audyty, milion zapytań, a na koniec robi się to tak skomplikowane że wykonawca ma cały ten projekt w dalekim poważaniu i robi po swojemu.


Nieprawda, jako wykonawca zawsze wykonuje podłogówke wg projektu który sam wyliczyłem jako projektant, ktory to projekt oparłem na obliczeniach ozc które to obliczyłem jako audytor. Nigdy nie wykonywałem instalacji po swojemu tzn nie uwzgledniajac projektu, nigdy tez nie miałem miliona pytan, nie uwazam równiez ze jest to skomplikowane niczym misja kosmiczna. Co do projektów to własnie bardzo wielu inwestorów chce go miec czy to do samego wykonania czy to wykonania przez firmę czy to do wyceny przez wiele firm, bo wycena tym bardziej wiarygodna o ile opiera sie na jednym projekcie.

----------


## Kaizen

> Jakoś grzejników nikt nie dobiera tak skrupulatnie, liczy się żeberka i mkw pokoju i już.  A przy podłogówce stosuje się aptekę, recepty, programy, obliczenia, audyty, milion zapytań, a na koniec robi się to tak skomplikowane że wykonawca ma cały ten projekt w dalekim poważaniu i robi po swojemu.


Na każdym grzejniku masz głowicę termostatyczną która nie tylko pilnuje zadanej temperatury, to jeszcze łatwo ją przestawić a na dodatek przestawienie jednej głowicy nie ma prawie żadnego wpływu na pozostałe. Cały system szybko reaguje na zmiany temperatury.
Przy podłogówce wszystko jest inaczej. Nie tylko nie możesz regulować każdego grzejnika osobno (no, chyba że wydasz czapkę pieniędzy ekstra - co mało kto robi), to jeszcze każda zmiana ustawienia wpływa na pozostałe grzejniki. Cały system reaguje tak powoli, że jak nawet wydasz czapkę pieniędzy i termostat uzna, że w pokoju jest za zimno, to miną ze dwie godziny albo i więcej, zanim temperatura powietrza się podniesie.

Dobrze zaprojektowana podłogówka wymaga nieznacznego dostrojenia na rotametrach i o temperaturę zadba automatyka kotła. Jak zrobisz zgodnie z mantrą wykonawców "wszędzie dajemy co 10cm i wszyscy są zadowoleni" to potem pół biedy, jak wystarczy dać kilka stopni cieplejsze zasilanie (czyli przy kondensacyjnym kotle i PC grzejesz drożej) i da się wyregulować i tylko dokucza większa nierównomierność temperatury podłogi pomieszczeń o mniejszym obciążeniu cieplnych i stłumionym przepływie.. Gorzej, jak pomimo większej Tz i kręcania w łazienkach masz za zimno, a w sypialniach za gorąco.

----------


## Kemotxb

Owszem do wyceny to jeszcze rozumiem bo ile rur potrzeba i jakie źródło ciepła itd. Ale ile różni się ogólne założenie od takiego wyliczonego wg OZC ? Serio opłaca się wydać kasę na audyt, projekt ? Ja miałem projekt i nijak się on miał, miałem mieć płytki w korytarzu a zmieniłem na panel, miałem mieć dywan a nie będzie jednak, garaż po pierwszej zimie okazał się jednak zimniejszy niż wg obliczeń, kotłownia przy garażu również bo liczone było że drzwi od garażu będą zamknięte cały czas a ja zostawiam je otwarte bo tak wygodniej, poddasze okazało się chłodniejsze niż w założeniach od parteru, miał być 1 st C a jest 1,5 st. C, klatka schodowa psuje całe obliczenia ... no chyba że powieszę dywan w wejściu żeby rozdzielić, wylewka też wyszła inaczej niż planowałem, musiałem dodać 1 cm grubości na poddaszu bo okazało się że od sufitu owszem mam dobrze ale względem okna/drzwi ala balkonowe to już się nie zgadza i całe obliczenia na marne. Północny pokój także okazał się chłodniejszy, za to południowe pokoje znacznie cieplejsze. Spiżarka/schowek pod schodami też nie wiem ... niby miał być nieogrzewany ale umyśliłem sobie wstawić tam pralkę i pasuje grzać.

----------


## asolt

> Owszem do wyceny to jeszcze rozumiem bo ile rur potrzeba i jakie źródło ciepła itd. Ale ile różni się ogólne założenie od takiego wyliczonego wg OZC ? Serio opłaca się wydać kasę na audyt, projekt ? Ja miałem projekt i nijak się on miał, miałem mieć płytki w korytarzu a zmieniłem na panel, miałem mieć dywan a nie będzie jednak, garaż po pierwszej zimie okazał się jednak zimniejszy niż wg obliczeń, kotłownia przy garażu również bo liczone było że drzwi od garażu będą zamknięte cały czas a ja zostawiam je otwarte bo tak wygodniej, poddasze okazało się chłodniejsze niż w założeniach od parteru, miał być 1 st C a jest 1,5 st. C, klatka schodowa psuje całe obliczenia ... no chyba że powieszę dywan w wejściu żeby rozdzielić, wylewka też wyszła inaczej niż planowałem, musiałem dodać 1 cm grubości na poddaszu bo okazało się że od sufitu owszem mam dobrze ale względem okna/drzwi ala balkonowe to już się nie zgadza i całe obliczenia na marne. Północny pokój także okazał się chłodniejszy, za to południowe pokoje znacznie cieplejsze. Spiżarka/schowek pod schodami też nie wiem ... niby miał być nieogrzewany ale umyśliłem sobie wstawić tam pralkę i pasuje grzać.


Nie ma takiego projektanta który by umiał przepowiadac przyszłosc w zakresie co inwestor zamierza zmienic po wykonaniu projektu i instalacji. W przypadku zmian ktore nie były uzgadniane wczesniej to kazdy projekt bedzie zły i niepotrzebny. Wtedy tylko co 10 cm i regulacja po kazdej zmianie przeznaczenia pomieszczen i wykonczenia podłogi.

----------


## pandzik

Panowie, chodziło mi tylko o rozrysowanie podłogówki i podanie długości pętlki. Wsio.   :smile:

----------


## pandzik

Jak ktoś chce jednak samodzielnie pobawić się rozrysowaniem podłogówki, sprawdzić długości pętli itd. itp, to udało mi się znaleźć jeden program z tych prostych, w którym wrzucamy pdfa, przeskalowujemy i już możemy rysować pętle w zadanym rozstawie i żądanej długości. Można go odpalić w wersji próbnej na 30 dni.   W godzinkę można mieć swoje pętle na ekranie. :smile:    LoopCAD

----------


## Janekk1234

Panowie bedę układał podłogówke samemu i mam pytanie.

Będzie 12 obwodów po 80m rury każdy.

Zasilanie z kotła gazowego. 

Czy potrzebny jest mieszacz, siłowniki czy pompa na rozdzielaczu? Grupa pompowa? Czy pompa z kotła nie wystarczy? 

Chcę aby to było proste jak to możliwe.

Rozdzielacz najchętniej kupiłbym w jednym kawałku razem już z odpowietrznikami a nie że trzeba to dokładać.

Po co są elektrozawory w rozdzielaczu? Czy dobrze myślę że to do małego domku zbędne?

Czytam też że dają jeden rozdzielacz na parter drugi na piętro. Czy nie lepiej zrobić jeden rozdzielacz w jednym miejscu zamiast dwóch? Te parę metrów rury więcej ale mniej komplikacji...

----------


## pandzik

> (...)
> I jak widać działa to, forum "kwitnie"


Kwitnie po zbóju...  :smile:

----------


## pandzik

> Panowie bedę układał podłogówke samemu i mam pytanie.
> Będzie 12 obwodów po 80m rury każdy.
> (...)
> Po co są elektrozawory w rozdzielaczu? Czy dobrze myślę że to do małego domku zbędne?
> (...).


Jakim cudem, na sztywno, masz po 80m każdą pętle? Jakaś mała łazienka, kibelek u mnie wychodzi max 40m.  :smile:  
Elektrozawory są do regulacji zdalnej z regulatora pokojowego.   Na piętro raczej drugi rozdzielacz.  Ja biorę taki z podłączeniem 32mm bo takie rury pociągnę od pomopy. Widziałem takie  z nierdzewki np z Kan term.

----------


## Janekk1234

80 metrów na obieg wiadomo że mniej więcej... A małą łazienkę można dać z części innej pętli po co sztywno dzielić na pomieszczenia...

Najchętniej jeden wspólny rozdzielacz w piwnicy przy kotle. Na piętro ciut krótsze obiegi żeby zrównać opory względem obiegów na parter. 

Rozdzielacz prosty bez pompy mieszaczy a tym bardziej elektrozaworów.
Najchętniej z rotametrow też bym zrezygnował a dał tam prostą nastawę z imbusem jak na zdjęciu poniżej.
Rura 18x2. Co da mi mniejsze opory. Dom ma 3 kondygnacje a całość ma być zasilana pompą z kotła.

----------


## Kaizen

> A małą łazienkę można dać z części innej pętli po co sztywno dzielić na pomieszczenia...


A no po to, żeby dało się w niej ustawić temperaturę inną. I zazwyczaj pomimo krótkich pętli z dużym przepływem to inne pętle trzeb jeszcze tłumić, żeby w łazience było ciepło.
Ale zasada dotyczy wszystkich pomieszczeń - dawanie jednej pętli na kilka pomieszczeń powoduje przegrzanie albo niedogrzanie któregoś z nich. Czyli spadek komfortu oraz wyższe koszty grzania.





> Najchętniej z rotametrow też bym zrezygnował a dał tam prostą nastawę z imbusem jak na zdjęciu poniżej.


Bez rotametrów nie znasz przepływów, więc bawienie się zaworkami bardziej przypomina wróżenie niż regulację. 
Bez pomiaru przepływów nie wiesz też, czy instalacja działa prawidłowo - a może np. w czasie robienia wylewek ekipa załamała jakaś rurę i przepływ jest stłumiony.

----------


## Janekk1234

Seria kan therm 51a , te rozdzielacze są chyba moim wyborem.

Po co mi znajomość przepływu. Uszkodzenie będę widział na ciśnieniomierzu a rurki są odporne na zgniecenje i potrafią wrócić do swojego kształtu. 




Co do pętli do małej łazienki to jaki problem jeśli ją obslużę kawałkiem wspólnej pętli z przedpokoju?

----------


## pandzik

Zrobisz jak zechcesz. Ja nie dziele pętli na kilka pomieszczeń, jedynie na powrocie jednej rozłożę te brakujące 2 m2 w kotłowni, przy rozdzielaczu.

Rotometry to raczej podstawa. Ja biore 2 rozdzielacze N75A (lub jakis odpowiednik) na 1 1/4",  tylko nie widzę w ich systemie kolanek przyłączeniowych w tym rozmiarze, mają tylko 1".

----------


## Janekk1234

są takie rozdzielacze że można rury do rozdzielacza przykręcić od góry ? tam gdzie zwykle są rotametry ?

hmmm właśnie czytam że rozdzielacz w piwnicy może być problem z odpowietrzaniem...

czy jeśli ukłąd jest szczelny i raz go fachowo odpowietrze to z biegiem lat może się zapowietrzyć?

----------


## Slawko123

> czy jeśli ukłąd jest szczelny i raz go fachowo odpowietrze to z biegiem lat może się zapowietrzyć?


tak, choćby jak wydzieli się powietrze z takiej wody.

----------


## Janekk1234

> tak, choćby jak wydzieli się powietrze z takiej wody.



znaczy z kotła może pójść woda z powietrzem...ale wtedy dają odpowietrznik przed wejściem na rozdzielacz

a może jednak dam na piętrze w łazience 
można taki rozdzielacz zabudować ładną metalową kratką maskującą, ale przepuszczającą ciepło, i mamy grzejniczek w łazience  :wink:

----------


## Slawko123

nie, powietrze(gazy) rozpuszczone w wodzie. Poza tym odpowietrznik dobrze działa, jak jest ciecz w stanie spoczynku albo płynie powoli, ewentualnie układ jest tak skonstruowany, ze odpowietrznik jest powyżej instalacji i żadna rura nie tworzy syfonu. 
Rozdzielacz na parterze do wszystkich obiegów na pietrach to same syfony, chyba, ze każda pętla bedzie miała swoje odpowietrzenie.
ja tez dałem jeden obieg podłogówki na pietrze, gdzie rozdzielacz jest na parterze, ale dałem w pętli na górze odpowietrznik

----------


## Kemotxb

> Panowie bedę układał podłogówke samemu i mam pytanie.
> 
> Będzie 12 obwodów po 80m rury każdy.
> 
> Zasilanie z kotła gazowego. 
> 
> Czy potrzebny jest mieszacz, siłowniki czy pompa na rozdzielaczu? Grupa pompowa? Czy pompa z kotła nie wystarczy? 
> 
> Chcę aby to było proste jak to możliwe.
> ...


Podłogówka jest prosta ale nie aż tak żeby powiedzieć Ci z powietrza co będzie potrzebne i jak. Pomieszczenia nie wyjdą Ci tak żeby było 80 m plus minus 10 m bo się nie da. Owszem na 5 pomieszczeń to się uda ale zostaną dwa nietypowe (w sensie łazienki, przedpokoje, wiatrołapy) i tam sie namiesza. Przepływ wody grzejnej przez pętle krótkie będzie najlepszy a to zaburzy pracę pozostałych pętli. Pompa z kotła wystarczy na jeden określony obieg ale 12x80m plus dobiegi to ponad kilometr rury z załamaniami, zmianami kierunku, zaworami itp. więc jedna pompa nie da rady takim długościom. Jak masz parter i poddasze to stosujesz dwa rozdzielacze, dwie pompy, zawór termostatyczny i opcję załącz/wyłącz od temperatury, przy kotle gazowym rozruch i stop to pikuś więc można to robić. Będzie prosto, ale nie do końca dobrze, choć dla niewymagających lub nieświadomych takie rozwiązanie będzie super.

----------


## Janekk1234

No to mogę zrobić to tak.
Kocioł w piwnicy. Rozdzielacz na piętrze.

Jak pompa z kotła nie będzie dawać rady to dołożyć za kotlem pompę. Tylko po co dwa rozdzielacze, piętro jeden i parter... Nie można rurek puszczać na kondygnację obok, bez rozdzielacza?

----------


## Slawko123

na kondygnacje obok możesz, ale na kondygnacje wyżej już nie

----------


## Janekk1234

> na kondygnacje obok możesz, ale na kondygnacje wyżej już nie



Kondygnacja obok to albo wyżej albo niżej. Dla pompy to bez różnicy... I tak to obieg zamknięty i pchać musi tę samą ilość wody czy to na dół czy do góry..

----------


## Slawko123

skoro dla ciebie kondygnacja "obok" to wyżej lub niżej, to rób jak chcesz, możesz nawet na grawitacji zrobić.

----------


## Janekk1234

> skoro dla ciebie kondygnacja "obok" to wyżej lub niżej, to rób jak chcesz, możesz nawet na grawitacji zrobić.


Kondygnacja obok to właśnie jest wyżej lub niżej. Nie inaczej...

----------


## Kaizen

> na kondygnacje obok możesz


Dwie pompy szeregowo?

----------


## Slawko123

> Dwie pompy szeregowo?


a gdzie tak doczytałeś?

Poza tym autor ma juz swoja wizje i na siłę próbuje od nas wydobyc potwierdzenie swojego widzimisię

----------


## Janekk1234

> a gdzie tak doczytałeś?
> 
> Poza tym autor ma juz swoja wizje i na siłę próbuje od nas wydobyc potwierdzenie swojego widzimisię


Nie rozumiesz słowa kondygnacja więc jak możesz zrozumieć moją wizję

----------


## Kaizen

> a gdzie tak doczytałeś?


Inaczej zrozumiałeś to, niż dołożenie drugiej pompy szeregowo?



> Jak pompa z kotła nie będzie dawać rady to dołożyć za kotlem pompę.

----------


## Kemotxb

> No to mogę zrobić to tak.
> Kocioł w piwnicy. Rozdzielacz na piętrze.
> 
> Jak pompa z kotła nie będzie dawać rady to dołożyć za kotlem pompę. Tylko po co dwa rozdzielacze, piętro jeden i parter... Nie można rurek puszczać na kondygnację obok, bez rozdzielacza?


Nie wstawia się pompy za pompą. Jedna pompa jeden obieg czy to duży czy mały, ważne żeby pracowała sama dla siebie. Można zrobić jeden rozdzielacz  i puścić rury na dwie kondygnację, ale trudno kupić 12 obiegowe rozdzielacze no i są drogie, max to 10 ewentualnie 11 zamiast odpowietrznika (sigmali ma takie). Poza tym 10 obiegów to i tak dużo, ciężko się takie reguluje, to jednak sporo wody w rurach i długie rury. Jak dla mnie jeden rozdzielacz to max 8 obwodów. Ja przy małym domu mam dwa rozdzielacze po 10 obwodów każdy i to jest na granicy wydajności pomp, spokojnie mogłbym dodać jeszcze jeden rozdzielacz i pompę. Dodatkowo trudno się puszcza rury na piętro bo jakoś trzeba przez strop i ściany przekuć, powiedzmy że musisz 6 obwodów puścic z parteru na poddasze to trzeba otwory w stropie plus otwory w ścianach na 12 rurek. Jak masz osobny rozdzielacz to tylko do niego dwie rurki a reszta idzie drzwiami.

----------


## Slawko123

> Inaczej zrozumiałeś to, niż dołożenie drugiej pompy szeregowo?


odniosłem sie do tego 


> Tylko po co dwa rozdzielacze, piętro jeden i parter... Nie można rurek puszczać na kondygnację obok, bez rozdzielacza?


 i napisałem, że obok - tak, wyżej - nie


> na kondygnacje obok możesz, ale na kondygnacje wyżej już nie


Niestety, dla Janekk1234 "obok", to dokładnie to samo co "wyżej" lub "niżej"

natomiast nie sugeruje dawania pomp w szereg, bo to nie ten układ.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Mam znajomego, do którego zawitał fachoFiec.
Będzie mu robić podłogówkę.
Co ciekawe, będzie miał pomieszczenia na jednym obiegu.
Np kuchnia z wiatrołapem. W sumie 3 obwody będą na więcej niż jedno pomieszczenie z drzwiami.
Może ja się nie znam.
Ale FachoFiec, to Fachowiec, a mnie olewa.
Da się coś zrobić?
Jakąś norme pokazać, albo coś w tym stylu?
Dom 120m2, parterówka. 9 obwodów po całości. Do tego garaż, gdzie obwód podłogówki w garażu jest w tej dziewiątce.
Wspomnę jeszcze, że w garażu na podłodze ma już wyłożone 15cm styro, bo jakby chciał czasem coś tam zrobić, to musi mieć ciepło.
No i ma 5cm na wylewkę w garażu przeznaczone.
Już to widzę, ile tam będzie pracować.
Chyba stracony przypadek. Lepiej nie ingerować... więcej...

Edit. 
Dom 120 m2 plus garaż, w sumie około 150m2 po podłogach. 9 obiegów na całość. Ogrzewanie gazowe.

----------


## asolt

> ...
> Chyba stracony przypadek. Lepiej nie ingerować... więcej...


Nie chcesz stracic znajomego, nie wtrącaj się. Jego pech ze trafił na takiego. Czasem w zyciu trzeba miec szczescie. Znajomego jakby chwilowo opusciło

----------


## Pytajnick

Cóż... życie. Nie ma ludzi, którzy się na wszystkim znają (poza takimi co tak myślą, ale to nie ma nic wspólnego z faktami) więc czasem pozostaje...rzucić monetą  :wink: 
Ja mam projekt podłogówki, na którzy lokalni instalatorzy patrzą jak na UFO i twierdzą, że to działać nie będzie bo "jak można dawać rurki co 30cm w sypialni z panelami a w salonie z kuchnią co 10cm? Trzeba wszędzie co 10 albo co 15cm!" 
Pójdziesz do jednego, drugiego, trzeciego.... i zaczynasz wątpić kto ma rację.

----------


## fotohobby

> Mam znajomego, do którego zawitał fachoFiec.
> Będzie mu robić podłogówkę.
> Co ciekawe, będzie miał pomieszczenia na jednym obiegu.
> Np kuchnia z wiatrołapem. W sumie 3 obwody będą na więcej niż jedno pomieszczenie z drzwiami.


Ja tez mam kuchnię z wiatrołapem na jednym obiegu  :wink: 

Wiatrolap maly, ogrzewa go powrót z kuchni.
Moze to niefachowo, ale u mnie sie sprawdza - w wiatrolapie jest 2-3 stopnie chlodniej, tak, jak chcialem
Malo tego - małe WC mam w obiegu z korytarzem.  
Też nie widzę minusów. 

T

----------


## agb

U mnie podobnie. Pod schodami mam powrót z sąsiadującej łazienki gdyż nawet bym chciał żeby tam nie dogrzewało.

----------


## pandzik

Macie jakis namiar na dobr ą hurtownie? Myślałem o systemie Kan therm , rury blue 18mm i rozdzielacze z niedzewki.

----------


## Janekk1234

> Macie jakis namiar na dobr ą hurtownie? Myślałem o systemie Kan therm , rury blue 18mm i rozdzielacze z niedzewki.


Też chcę zastosować rury 18mm. Mam dom piętrowy i powinno to obniżyć opory. Co do rozdzielacza z nierdzewki bym się nie upieral. Mosiądz przecież też jest dobry. 
Aby uprościć układ myślę o rozdzielaczu bez rotametrow. Będzie mniej do zepsucia się. 
Czy nie lepiej w pierwszych dniach pobawić się ustawieniem średnicy przepływu na powrocie każdej z pętli, tak aby wyrównać temperatury na tych powrotach? Prosty termomomentr i klucz imbusowy.

----------


## Kondensat

No chyba żartujesz z tym myśleniem o rezygnacji z rotametrów dla rozdzielaczy OP
A jak nie żartujesz to powinieneś założyć temat "podłogówka samemu jak tu koniecznie popełnić błąd")

----------


## Slawko123

Daj mu spokój, on ma to uzgodnione z pięcioma wujkami i sześcioma specjalistami hydraulikami

----------


## agb

> Macie jakis namiar na dobr ą hurtownie? Myślałem o systemie Kan therm , rury blue 18mm i rozdzielacze z niedzewki.


Z rozdzielaczami z nierdziewki to Cię zmartwię. Nie mają ich nawet w kanie... Czas oczekiwania to 4-6 tygodni wbrew temu co podają sklepy internetowe, bo one też ich nie mają i ściągają z kana. Sam je miałem brać i obdzwoniłem chyba wszystkie hurtownie w mazowieckim. Mieli w jednej, ale na miejscu się okazało, że mieli tylko w systemie, a na magazynie mosiądz  :big grin: 

Stanęło na rozdzielaczach Tece z nierdzewki.

----------


## romano78

> Też chcę zastosować rury 18mm. Mam dom piętrowy i powinno to obniżyć opory. Co do rozdzielacza z nierdzewki bym się nie upieral. Mosiądz przecież też jest dobry. 
> Aby uprościć układ myślę o rozdzielaczu bez rotametrow. Będzie mniej do zepsucia się. 
> Czy nie lepiej w pierwszych dniach pobawić się ustawieniem średnicy przepływu na powrocie każdej z pętli, tak aby wyrównać temperatury na tych powrotach? Prosty termomomentr i klucz imbusowy.


Jak już to zrób sobie wszystkie pętle równe i nie trzeba nic ustawiać jedną instalacjie tak zrobiłem i nie ma żadnych problemów ostatnią instalacjie która robiłem pętlę też wyszły podobnej długości wachania do5mb miedzy petlami rotametry wszystkie odkrecone na Max pokazują identyczny przepływ więc tu akurat są po to ze rozdzielacz ładniej wygląda z rotametrami nie żebym proponował takie rozwiązanie ale da się i może działać poprawnie.

----------


## Janekk1234

W sumie rotametry to względnie nowy element rozdzielacza. I nie jest niezbędny więc można by uprościć system. Myślałem wyregulowanie systemu zrobić za pomocą regulacji przepływu obwodów, tak aby na powrocie każdy obwód miał tą samą temperature. Bo to chyba o temperature bardziej chodzi a nie o szybkość przepływu.

----------


## RadziejS

Po ładnych kilku latach od założenia wątku postanowiłem zajrzeć czy jeszcze żyje tu jakaś dyskusja i się mocno zdziwiłem jak aktywnie się udzielacie.

Pozwólcie, że odniosę się  do kliku kwestii poruszonych na ostatniej stronie:

- jedna pętla na dwa różne pomieszczenia - mam, działa,  nie widzę przeszkód (o ile oczywiście jest to przemyślane rozwiązanie)
- brak rotametrów i regulacja przepływem -  jak najbardziej - co prawda mam rotametry, ale one nic nie wskazują (mam zbyt małe przepływy),  regulowałem zaworami na powrocie

- warto skupić się na pętlach podobnej długości, dzięki  temu łatwiej będzie uzyskać "samoregulację"

Podłogówka już ponad 9 lat działa fajnie, tanio i przyjemnie. Jeśli chcielibyście o co zapytać praktyka, zapraszam  :smile:

----------


## Janekk1234

Czy w rozdzielaczu lepiej mieć te zawory regulujące typu termostatyczne czy takie które dławią średnicę przepływu?

----------


## Slawko123

> Czy w rozdzielaczu lepiej mieć te zawory regulujące typu termostatyczne czy takie które dławią średnicę przepływu?


teraz tu przyszedłeś śmiecić?
Dostałeś już odpowiedzi zarówno na tym forum jak i na innych.
Sam wiesz najlepiej, to po co pytasz?

----------


## Janekk1234

> teraz tu przyszedłeś śmiecić?
> Dostałeś już odpowiedzi zarówno na tym forum jak i na innych.
> Sam wiesz najlepiej, to po co pytasz?


Są dwa typu owych rozdzielaczy i zaworów regulacyjnych. Dlatego pytam. A ty widzę robisz niepotrzebnie za strażnika forumowego. Poza tym już któryś raz personalnie się czepiasz. Może idź na forum o polityce...a nie budownjctwie.

----------


## Duży Boban

> Czy w rozdzielaczu lepiej mieć te zawory regulujące typu termostatyczne czy takie które dławią średnicę przepływu?


Termostatyczne koniecznie. 
Miałem początkowo zamontowany zwykły trójdrogowy i to po prostu nie działa.

----------


## KAN-therm

W rozdzielaczu do ogrzewania podłogowego najważniejszą kwestią jest belka z zaworami regulacyjnymi lub przepływomierzami do wyregulowania przepływu przez pętlę grzewczą.
Druga belka rozdzielacza może być "goła - bez jakichkolwiek zaworów" jeśli nie przewidujemy montażu sterowania pokojowego (siłowniki i termostaty naścienne) - belka z zaworami termostatycznymi jest wymagana tylko w przypadku montażu tego typu automatyki. 
Zawory termostatyczne zamocowane w owej belce nie służą do regulacji przepływu (regulacji hydraulicznej całego układu) lecz do jego całkowitego zamknięcia bądź otwarcia (ON/OFF).
W praktyce i tak polecam rozdzielacz w opcji z zaworami termostatycznymi i przepływomierzami - w niektórych przypadkach umożliwia to wyłączenie jednej lub kilku pętli bez konieczności zatrzymywania całego układu grzewczego.

----------


## Janekk1234

> W rozdzielaczu do ogrzewania podłogowego najważniejszą kwestią jest belka z zaworami regulacyjnymi lub przepływomierzami do wyregulowania przepływu przez pętlę grzewczą.
> Druga belka rozdzielacza może być "goła - bez jakichkolwiek zaworów" jeśli nie przewidujemy montażu sterowania pokojowego (siłowniki i termostaty naścienne) - belka z zaworami termostatycznymi jest wymagana tylko w przypadku montażu tego typu automatyki. 
> Zawory termostatyczne zamocowane w owej belce nie służą do regulacji przepływu (regulacji hydraulicznej całego układu) lecz do jego całkowitego zamknięcia bądź otwarcia (ON/OFF).
> W praktyce i tak polecam rozdzielacz w opcji z zaworami termostatycznymi i przepływomierzami - w niektórych przypadkach umożliwia to wyłączenie jednej lub kilku pętli bez konieczności zatrzymywania całego układu grzewczego.


A w przypadku instalacji podłogówki na 120m2, bez sterowników pokojowych, też rozdzielacz z termostatycznymi?

Dla kogo w takim razie są te rozdzielacze z zaworem regulacyjnym na imbus?

----------


## KAN-therm

Jeszcze raz...

Rozdzielacz do OP musi bezwzględnie posiadać zawory regulacyjne do regulacji przepływu.
Funkcję zaworów regulacyjnych może pełnić:
- zawór regulacyjny na imbus (ustawia się wówczas tzw. nastawę odczytaną z nomogramu znając jaki ma być przepływ - nomogram jest najczęściej dostępny w instrukcji rozdzielacza)
lub 
- przepływomierz który poprzez zmianę nastawy zmienia wartość przepływu - tu regulację należy wykonywać przy uruchomionej pompie obiegowej OP, kręcąc przepywomierzem widzimy od razu jak zmienia się przepływ przez pętlę grzewczą.

W związku z powyższym rozdzielacze dzielą się na rozdzielacze z przepływomierzami lub rozdzielacze z zaworami regulacyjnymi.

Jak pisałem, zawór termostatyczny, występujący na drugiej belce rozdzielacza, służy jedynie do całkowitego zamknięcia lub otwarcia przepływu przez pętle.
Jeśli nie przewidujemy stosowania automatyki pokojowej ten zawór nie jest potrzebny - w takim przypadku belka może być "goła" bez jakichkolwiek zaworów. Tego typu rozdzielacze posiadają na jednej belce tylko zawory regulacyjne lub przepływomierze, w naszej ofercie są to rozdzielacze serii 51A i 55A.

----------


## Pytajnick

Pytanie grzecznościowe :
Znajomy jest na etapie podłogówki. Ułożył sobie eps100 na podłodze i przyszedł fachowiec od podłogówki który stwierdził, że musi "zrobić miejsce na izolację rolowaną z folią ,bo się klipsy nie będą trzymać i styropian może się łamać przy chodzeniu po nim"
Kolega już się miał brać za rozbieranie ułozonego styro ale go wstrzymałem, bo mam lekkie powątpiewanie w to co jego fachmen mówi.

Izolacja rolowana jest twardsza niż eps100? Klipsy się nie będą trzymać eps?  Ma rację fachmen czy wystarczy położyć folię, (tę srebrną z kratką) i będzie OK?

Proszę w imieniu kolegi o zdanie użytkowników czy wykonawców  :smile:

----------


## agb

Co prawda nie miałem tej izolacji rolowanej w ręku, ale wątpię aby lepiej trzymała spinki. EPS100 jak jest dobrze ułożony na 100% nie będzie nigdzie się łamał od chodzenia po nim. A jak jest źle ułożony to ta mata w niczym nie pomoże.

----------


## Slawko123

ja mam eps100 i folie. klipsy trzymają sie idealnie. pewnie ma krótkie klipsy i zle odwija rure z krazka dlatego mu sie wyrywa. Gosciu cos sciemnia.

tu masz eps100 i folia

----------


## ag2a

Mam 15-19 eps 100 i folię i instalator był w szoku że nic się nie buja i łamie. Wystarczy starannie położyć, a gdybym miał jeszcze chudziak wylany dobrze to bym się o wiele mniej narobił. Mata jest droższa ale za to się lepiej układa na krzywych powierzchniach bo jest pocięta.

----------


## Janekk1234

Jak wygląda sprawa wewnętrznych średnic w rozdzielaczu?
Znalazłem taki firmy Valvex Base Inox K3 i chwalą się że są mniejsze opory i zastosowana belka 40mmx40mm

Reszta rozdzielaczy ma mniejsze te średnice i większe opory?

----------


## Pytajnick

Dzięki za odpowiedzi w sprawie eps. Kolega zrozumiał, że nie ma sensu rozbierać 150m2 podłogi, by zrobić jak pan instalator sobie życzył.

----------


## KAN-therm

> Pytanie grzecznościowe :
> Znajomy jest na etapie podłogówki. Ułożył sobie eps100 na podłodze i przyszedł fachowiec od podłogówki który stwierdził, że musi "zrobić miejsce na izolację rolowaną z folią ,bo się klipsy nie będą trzymać i styropian może się łamać przy chodzeniu po nim"
> Kolega już się miał brać za rozbieranie ułozonego styro ale go wstrzymałem, bo mam lekkie powątpiewanie w to co jego fachmen mówi.
> 
> Izolacja rolowana jest twardsza niż eps100? Klipsy się nie będą trzymać eps?  Ma rację fachmen czy wystarczy położyć folię, (tę srebrną z kratką) i będzie OK?
> 
> Proszę w imieniu kolegi o zdanie użytkowników czy wykonawców


Faktem jest że większość spinek do rur kotwi się na folii przyklejonej fabrycznie do styropianu.
W warstwie samego styropianu radzą sobie trochę gorzej, potrafią "wyskakiwać" szczególnie na łukach.

Jeśli mamy już wyłożoną powierzchnię styro bez folii, należy zastosować folię tzw. "luzem" i dobrze przymocować ją do obecnej izolacji np. za pomocą kołków tworzywowych z szerokim łbem.
Należy też zadbać o dobrej jakości spinki aby przytrzymały rurę w warstwie izolacji lub zamocować rurę przy wykorzystaniu listwy tworzywowej klejonej do folii.

Chodzi o jak największe zabezpieczenie rur przed "wstawaniem" podczas wylewania jastrychu.

----------


## zibro007

Witam wszystkich 
Wkrótce zabieram się do montażu ogrzewania podłogowego. 
Dom po podłogach ok 120m piec gazowy jednofunkcyjny z zasobnikiem, podłogówkę na dwóch rozdzilaczach góra i dół wpięte bezpośrednio do kotła. Bez żadnych bajerow .Martwi mnie kilka rzeczy  jak zabezpieczyć się przed ewentualnym wpuszczeniem zbyt cieplej wody do obiegu podłogówki np. Awaria pieca lub złe dobrane parametry. Zastosować jakiś czujnik lub zawór ? 

Drugie pytanie to czy średnice rur miedzianych 28mm do rozdzielaczy będą wystarczające dół 7 obiegów góra 5 . Hydraulik upiera się na pexa 25 lecz po przeczytaniu kilkudziesięciu stron w tym wątku mam wątpliwości czy to nie za mało. Może na dół dać  np 28mm a góra 25.?

Jeśli moja pompa wyrobi to chciałbym użyć tej kotlowej jesli będzie nie wystarczająca to co zrobić zostawić miejsce przy rozdzilaczach na pompę i układ mieszający w oby dwóch szafkach czy lepiej za piecem użyć sprzęgła i większej pompy. ?

Kolejne pytanie co siądziecie o rurach do ogrzewania podłogowego wykonanego z Pertu np Blue Floor z Kan therm czy lepiej zastosować rurę wielowarstwowa . 
Będę to klad sam pierwszy raz i mam wrażenie ze rura jednowarstwowa bardziej wybaczy błędy.  
Pozdrawiam i z góry dzięki za odpowiedzi

----------


## Kondensat

Podstawa to projekt podłogówki,bez niego to wróżenie z fusów czy można zasilić instalację bezpośrednio z kotła.Teoretycznie przy tej powierzchni budynku i rozsądnej długości pętli ok.80mb powinno pójść bezpośrednio  przy odpowiednim kotle np.Termet Ecocondens Gold który ma mocną pompę.Jeżeli chodzi o zabezpieczenie instalacji OP przed niekontrolowanym wzrostem temp.to większość kotłów na swojej płycie ma wejście na tzw.termostat maksymalny(to nic innego jak termostat przylgowy )który montuje się na rurze zasilającej i ustawia się na nim temp.powiedzmy 45-50st.Termostat po przekroczeniu ustawionej temp.odcina pompę.
Ja robiłbym na rurach CU fi.28 dla 7miu pętli i Cu 22 dla 5ciu ale właściwie średnicę rur powinno się określać na podstawie projektu.Rury PEX mają przewężenia na kształtkach=są na nich większe opory
Żadnego robienia miejsca przy  rozdzielaczach!Przy samej podłogówce nie potrzebujesz żadnych grup mieszających.Jeżeli by się okazało że pompa kotłowa nie da rady to dajesz przy kotle sprzęgło hydrauliczne i mocniejszą pompę tuż za sprzęgłem.
Wyroby Kan-Therm są OK ale ja bym robił na rurze PEX-Al-PEX (z wkładką alu)
Rozdzielacze obowiązkowo z rotametrami .Sterowanie pogodowe (czujnik zewnętrzny najlepiej na północnej ścianie budynku)

----------


## teres

> .Martwi mnie kilka rzeczy  jak zabezpieczyć się przed ewentualnym wpuszczeniem zbyt cieplej wody do obiegu podłogówki np. Awaria pieca lub złe dobrane parametry. Zastosować jakiś czujnik lub zawór ?


Termostat przylgowy do zabezpieczenia



> Drugie pytanie to czy średnice rur miedzianych 28mm do rozdzielaczy będą wystarczające dół 7 obiegów góra 5 . Hydraulik upiera się na pexa 25 lecz po przeczytaniu kilkudziesięciu stron w tym wątku mam wątpliwości czy to nie za mało. Może na dół dać  np 28mm a góra 25.?


Spokojnie dałbym tego pexa na takie małe rozdzielacze




> Jeśli moja pompa wyrobi to chciałbym użyć tej kotlowej jesli będzie nie wystarczająca to co zrobić zostawić miejsce przy rozdzilaczach na pompę i układ mieszający w oby dwóch szafkach czy lepiej za piecem użyć sprzęgła i większej pompy. ?


Sprzęgło + pompa

----------


## Tom&Syl

Witam. W temacie podobnym jak kolega zibro007. Mam zrobioną podlogówke wg projektu. 8 i 9 pętli, razem ponad 1000mb rury. Dodatkowo dwie drabinki grzane niską temperaturą. W planie zakup Vitodensa 200 19kW. I teraz... sprzęgło - czy ktoś może polecić jakiś konkretny model/typ? Pompa zewn. na zasilaniu jedna? Jaka moc? Model/typ? I dalej termostat przylgowy do zabezpieczenia model/typ? i wszystko wpięte w jedno miejsce parter, piętro i 2 grzejnik. Wydaje mi się to najprostszą i najpewniejszą konfiguracją przy kondensacyjnym i w 100% podlogówce. Brakuje mi tylko wiedzy jakie konkretnie elementy kupić. Z góry dzięki za sugestie.

----------


## Janekk1234

Mam podłogówke ,samemu robiłem. Od 3 tygodni dom się grzeje.
Opiszę instalację.
Dom 130m2 piętrowy. Kocioł gazowy termet jednofunkcyjny stoi w piwnicy. Na parterze rozdzielacz 6 sekcji na piętrze 4 sekcje. Rozdzielacze capricorn standard. 
Obiegi mają około 85m długości każdy przez co cały układ od razu jest wyważony a nie jeden obieg krótki inny długi i musisz zaczynać od kręcenia na rozdzielaczach. Rury układane co 15cm. Trochę gęściej przy oknach rzadziej na środku pokojów. Bardzo gęsto w łazience. 

Wszystko hula jak trzeba.Całość prosta bez żadnych dodatkowych pomp sprzęgieł mieszaczy czy tym bardziej siłowników do sterowania każdego z pomieszczeń.
 Pozdrawiam

----------


## grzes124

Jestem na etapie projektowania ogrzewania podłogowego.
Zamierzam użyć rurek kan therm blue floor 18mm.

Wstępnie wyszło mi 10 pętli. Większość pętli 80-120m. Jedna pętla 45m.
Wg różnych programów i samej instrukcji producenta rurek 18mm, pętlę mogą mieć max długość 150m.
Pewnie najlepiej byłoby gdyby pętle miała równe długości, ale nie jestem w stanie tego osiągnąć bez łączenia pomieszczeń jedną pętlą.

Pytanie do was.
Czy regulacja pętli o długościach od 45-120m, będzie wyzwaniem?
Czy może lepiej podzielić najdłuższe pętlę? W takim wypadku musiałbym dołożyć drugi rozdzielacz.

----------


## teres

Spokojnie ogarniesz to na rotametrach w rozdzielaczu.

----------


## Pelcuz

Witam Panowie jestem nowy dlatego proszę o cierpliwość.  Mam problem że swoją podlogowka A mianowicie . Sterownik salus ustawiony na 23 stopnie , piec włącza się raz dziennie na około 4h dogrzewa do zadanej temperatury i się wyłącza.  I schemat powtarza się codziennie mankament jest taki że płyn w układzie nagrzewa się przez te 4h do 45 stopni i po 2 godzinach od momentu wyłączenia pieca wychodzą się do temperatury +-23 stopni . Czy nie powinno byc tak że płyn cały czas dogrzewac się do 45 stopni A nie startuje znowu od zera czyli od tych 23 stopni ?

----------


## Napoli

Te 23° to prawdopodobnie temperatura która ma być w pomieszczeniu a nie płynu.
Jaki dokładnie to sterownik.

----------


## Pelcuz

Dokładnie tak , tylko dlaczego płyn się wychodzą A nie jest podgrzewany . Salus euro term  tak na nim pisze , jest przez kabelek łączony z piecem immergas victrix exa

----------


## Napoli

Płyn się wychładza ponieważ kocioł nie grzeję. Bo masz odpowiednią temperaturę. Jak by podgrzewał płyn do by Ci przegrzewało pomieszczenie. Jeśli chcesz żeby cały czas podgrzewał to zamiast termostatu pokojowego zamontuj sondę zewnętrzna.

----------


## Ar2ro

Witam .Planujemy sami wykonać instalację ogrzewania podłogowego(nie tylko).Sporo już tematów przewertowałem , ale pytania ciagle zostają .Przeważnie każdy , o ile nie każdy ,wątek  kończy sie niczym, ale nie o tym.
Czy uważacie że taki podział jest dobry?W korytarzu i łazience oczywiście dodatkowa pętla.Wszystkie pętle miałyby około 13 mkw i długość około 95 m.
Salon zwrócony na południwy -zachód.
Zbiorcze sezonowe zapotrzebowanie na ciepło  6133,79 kwh/rok wg projektu

----------


## Dawid_261285

Witam
Zastanawiam się nad jednym z tych zestawów do podłogówki tylko nie wiem czy rozdzielacz z bypasem czy bez?
Chciałbym poznać wasze opinie.

https://allegro.pl/oferta/rozdzielac...wki-6818345239

https://allegro.pl/oferta/rozdzielac...ech-7763957393

----------


## dbx

bajpas można zakręcić

----------


## Kondensat

Z jakim kotłem ma to ustrojstwo współpracowac?

----------


## Dawid_261285

Piec na Pellet lub ekogroszek 21kW lub 24kW

----------


## romano78

> Piec na Pellet lub ekogroszek 21kW lub 24kW


To sprawdź czy ten twój piec będzie miał sterownik z możliwością sterowania zaworem trojdroznym z silownikiem bo jeśli tak to lepiej założyć rozdzielacze tylko z przeplywomierzami a reszta w kotlowni.

----------


## KAN-therm

Niektórzy inwestorzy w trakcie eksploatacji instalacji ogrzewania podłogowego, zasilanego z rozdzielaczy z miejscowym układem mieszającym narzekają na zbyt głośną pracę pomp. Dlatego najbardziej optymalnym rozwiązaniem jest zastosowanie układów mieszających zamocowanych w samej kotłowni, oczywiście wiąże sie to z jednoczesną koniecznością prowadzenia dwóch oddzielnych pionów zasilajacy i powrotnych, dla instalacji grzejnikowej oraz dla instalacji podłogowej - ale czegoż nie robi się dla samego komfortu.

----------


## brencik

> ale czegoż nie robi się dla samego komfortu.


Dla komfortu nie robi się instalacji mieszanej tylko samą podłogówkę.

----------


## romano78

> Dla komfortu nie robi się instalacji mieszanej tylko samą podłogówkę.


Nie każdy ma takie odczucie komfortu jak ty.

----------


## Dawid_261285

Do kupna pieca jeszcze trochę czasu zostało wtedy będę sobie przebierał w opcjach, pierwszeństwo ma remont domu a instalacje muszę już przygotować.
Obok skrzynki do rozdzielacza podłogówki będzie belka do kaloryferów więc zasilanie i powrót będzie jeden.
Są to standardowe rozdzielacze z grupą pompowo mieszającą jakie pewnie ma dużo forumowiczów.
Zastanawia mnie po prostu ta automatyka firmy Aquen? Nie mogę nawet wejść na ich stronę ktoś się z nią spotkał? to jakaś chińszczyzna? Tech to wszyscy znają.
Z drugiej strony bypass zdaje się być potrzebny w razie gdy wszystkie zwory termoelektryczne będą zamknięte, gdzieś na forum spotkałem się z opinią ze bypass to relikt dawnych czasów.

----------


## KAN-therm

Jeśli automatyka ma tzw. moduł pompowy pod który można podłączyć zasilanie pompy obiegowej instalacji podłogowej to rzeczywiście by-pass może okazać się niepotrzebnym.
Moduł pompowy w chwili zamknięcia się wszystkich siłowników podpiętych do listwy sterującej, odcina napięcie dla pompy i obieg zatrzymuje się.
Często też funkcję tzw. by-passu pełni pętla ułożona w łazience dla której nie montuje się siłownika sterującego przepływem - ta pętla jest wówczas otwarta cały czas.
W takich wypadkach można zamontować układ mieszający bez by-passu.

----------


## Dawid_261285

A jeśli chodzi o automatykę to lepiej trzymać się TECHa czy ten AQUEN spełni swoją role?

----------


## klaudiusz_x

JAK TO jest z rurami PP do zasilania rozdzielaczy?
KIEDyś pisano, że łapią tlen, czy powietrze i nie powinno się ich stosować.
Albo Cu, albo pex.
Coś się zmieniło w tej sprawie?
Sam mam na pex 26, teraz dokładam dodatkowy "kociołek" i muszę wydłużyć zasilanie.
Miedź odpada.Pex vs pp. Układ zamknięty.

----------


## KAN-therm

To że rury PP nie są szczelne dyfuzyjnie (przepuszczają tlen do wnętrza instalacji) jest faktem - ale tylko do zweryfikowania w warunkach laboratoryjnych 
Niektórzy producenci oferują PP z pełnym płaszczem aluminiowym który w tym przypadku zabezpiecza przed wnikaniem tlenu, nie sa to jednak zbyt popularne wyroby.
Nie mniej jednak zjawisko przenikania tlenu w realnych warunkach eksploatacyjnych jest znikoma, a na pewno nie wpłynie na trwałość instalacji.
Z tego też względu popularnie stosuje się rury PP do zasilania rozdzielaczy instalacji grzewczej.

Jeśli chodzi o szeroko rozumiane rury PE-X, jeśli sa przeznaczone do instalacji grzewczej to posiadają specjalną osłonę antydyfuzyjną lub warstwe auminium ktore zabezpieczają przed wnikaniem tlenu. Róznica pomiedzy PP a PE-X to przede wszystkim cena. Ale pod uwagę należy wziąć sposób montażu - PP jest bardziej problematyczny (zgrzewanie) w porównaniu do PE-xów czy tzw. Alupex-ów (zaciskanie). Na niewielkim odcinku instalacji róznicę w cenie można pominąć, za to sposób montażu to przepaść na korzyść rur PE-X.

Proszę pamiętać że łatwiejszy sposób montażu to też mniejsze ryzyko popełnienia błędu montażowego który może ujawnić się dopiero podczas eksploatacji instalacji.

----------


## Tracerek

Czy są jakieś przeciwwskazania aby rura powrotu z rozdzielacza miała mniejszą średnicę niz zasilania? Mam 15 obwodowy rozdzielacz, a poprzedni instalator wykonał instalację na PEX 25 i w środku zimy instalacja nie dogrzewa wsztstkich pomieszczeń. Czy wymiana zasilania na PEX 32 (tyle wychodzi z obliczeń) rozwiąże sprawę, czy powrót też trzeba?

----------


## KAN-therm

Zasilanie i powrót muszą być jednakowej średnicy aby efekt zwiększenia przepływu zadziałał.

----------


## Pytajnick

Potrzebuję rozdzielacz z rotametrami na 11 sekcji plus szafka natynkowa. Jakie firmy polecacie?
Gdyby ktoś miał jeszcze namiary gdzie przez neta można kupić, to poproszę  :smile:

----------


## pandzik

Jeśli chodzi o rozdzielacz to z nierdzewki, 1 calowy z Kan thermu wydaje sie dobrym wyborem. Przynajmniej dla mnie, laika. Mam dwa , 10 i 8 sekcji.  Pierwszy raz robiłem podłogówkę i wszystko fajnie pracuje. Malutkie opory na rurze 18mm, niebieskiej. Samej rury nie polecam. No chyba że ktoś chce ze dwa dni poćwiczyć jak 19 wieczny zapaśnik z łańcuchami. Tak się zwijały te rury bez pamięci. Piersze 400m bezproblemu, kolejne 200m z rolki zwwijały się jak trzepoaczka do dywanów, w 3 zawijasy.  każdy metr położonej rurki to było wyzwanie.Tragedia. 

Ja kupowałem na YT u jednego hydraulika. Kilka rzeczy dokupywałem w sklepie Instal Hurt z Tychów, osobiście i wysyłkowo. Fajna obsługa.

----------


## Pytajnick

> Jeśli chodzi o rozdzielacz to z nierdzewki, 1 calowy z Kan thermu wydaje sie dobrym wyborem. Przynajmniej dla mnie, laika. Mam dwa , 10 i 8 sekcji.  Pierwszy raz robiłem podłogówkę i wszystko fajnie pracuje. Malutkie opory na rurze 18mm, niebieskiej. Samej rury nie polecam. No chyba że ktoś chce ze dwa dni poćwiczyć jak 19 wieczny zapaśnik z łańcuchami. Tak się zwijały te rury bez pamięci. Piersze 400m bezproblemu, kolejne 200m z rolki zwwijały się jak trzepoaczka do dywanów, w 3 zawijasy.  każdy metr położonej rurki to było wyzwanie.Tragedia. 
> 
> Ja kupowałem na YT u jednego hydraulika. Kilka rzeczy dokupywałem w sklepie Instal Hurt z Tychów, osobiście i wysyłkowo. Fajna obsługa.


Nooo, pierwszy raz widzę, że ktoś na rozkładanie niebieskich rur narzeka. Miałeś rozwijak??

----------


## Duży Boban

Jest fajny patent z puszczaniem ciepłej wody przez rurę podczas rozwijania, jest wtedy mięciutka jak ugotowane spaghetti.Może było zimno jak układałeś?

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> To że rury PP nie są szczelne dyfuzyjnie (przepuszczają tlen do wnętrza instalacji) jest faktem - *ale tylko do zweryfikowania w warunkach laboratoryjnych*


Łatwiej robi się w pex.
Ale pex jest bardzo drogi. Za mufy 30zł/szt, trójnik 50zł płaciłem 2,5 roku temu.
Teraz to wszystko x2, każdy róg przy ścianie itd.
Cenowo masakra.

Więc chyba tym razem zrobię z PP.
We 2 osoby bardzo ładnie i w miarę szybko można ogarnąć.
Muszę dokupić 8szt kątowych plus 2 mufy.
Z PP to groszowe sprawy. Plus sam pex26 kiedyś był po 12 zł/m. Potrzebuję około 10m. Teraz nie znam cen.

----------


## bcgarage

> Jest fajny patent z puszczaniem ciepłej wody przez rurę podczas rozwijania, jest wtedy mięciutka jak ugotowane spaghetti.Może było zimno jak układałeś?


Na yt jest nawet filmik jak Pan Stanisław tak rozkłada wraz z kociołkiem gazowym grzane przepływowo  :big grin:

----------


## Lukasz11

> Jest fajny patent z puszczaniem ciepłej wody przez rurę podczas rozwijania, jest wtedy mięciutka jak ugotowane spaghetti.Może było zimno jak układałeś?


No wlasnie, tylko jak wode podgrzac w rurze i do jakiej temperatury? Jakies patenty na to?

----------


## pandzik

> Nooo, pierwszy raz widzę, że ktoś na rozkładanie niebieskich rur narzeka. Miałeś rozwijak??


Miałem rozwijak. Kładłem sam.  W domu było spokojnie pod 20 stopni. Ciepła jesien. Pierwsze 200, 300m idealnie. potem coraz gorzej.  200, no może ostatnie 150m to tragedia. Szczerze, juz chciałem te "końcówki wywalić". Dwie pętle musiałem powtórzyć bo prostując rure w rękach połamałem ją z bezsilności i irytacji..

----------


## KAN-therm

No cóż, każdy ma jakieś swoje subiektywne odczucie w zakresie montażu rur, szczególnie jednorodnych z pamięcią kształtu (te trochę prężą).
Niestety mniej tworzywa i bardziej miękkiego raczej już się nie da zastosować aby rura była jeszcze bardziej miękka/elastyczna a zarazem miała konkretne parametry wytrzymałościowe, szczególnie w okresie kilkudziesięciu lat pracy.
Dla miłośników rur z aluminiową wkładką także znajdziemy jakieś rozwiązanie  :wink: 

Jeśli chodzi o rozdzielacze... właśnie wdrażamy do oferty nowe rozdzielacze ze stali nierdzewnej, linia InoxFlow z belką 11/4".
Zapraszam do katalogu na stronie www.

----------


## Duży Boban

> No wlasnie, tylko jak wode podgrzac w rurze i do jakiej temperatury? Jakies patenty na to?



Poszukaj na YT na kanale Glob Energy

----------


## grzes124

Mam problem, czy do małej łazienki robić osobą pętlę, czy połączyć z przyległym pomieszczeniem.

Łazienka ma ok 3.4m2 i nie ma żadnej ściany zewnętrznej, tak, że zapotrzebowanie na energię do ogrzania jest bardzo małe.
Osobna pętla miałaby ok 20m długości. Wyliczony dla niej przepływ to ok 0,2-0,3 l/min.
Obawiam się, że w takim wypadku, będę mieć problem z wyregulowaniem przepływu tej pętli.

Czy moje obawy są słuszne?

Dodam, że najdłuższa pętla ma niecałe 90m długości, a największy wyliczony przepływ ok 1,2l/min

----------


## Kaizen

> zapotrzebowanie na energię do ogrzania jest bardzo małe.


Konkretnie to jakie na m2? I jakie ma to pomieszczenie, z którym chcesz łączyć?

W łazience raz, że zazwyczaj utrzymujesz wyższą temperaturę, niż w innych pomieszczeniach, więc więcej ciepła ucieknie do góry i do dołu.
Dwa - brak okien to brak zysków słonecznych. Trzy - zyski bytowe niewiele dają, bo ciepło chcesz mieć już jak się rozbierasz przed kąpielą/prysznicem, a nie gdy te zyski się pojawiły z CWU.

----------


## grzes124

Łazienka 23,3 W/m2 (projektowa temp. 24 st.), powierzchnia 3,4m2
Pomieszczenie, z którym mogę połączyć pętle (pralnia) 20W/m2, powierzchnia 7,7m2

----------


## Kaizen

> Łazienka 23,3 W/m2 (projektowa temp. 24 st.), powierzchnia 3,4m2
> Pomieszczenie, z którym mogę połączyć pętle (pralnia) 20W/m2, powierzchnia 7,7m2


No to sam widzisz, że potrzebujesz w łazience większej mocy grzewczej, więc łączenie jest słabym pomysłem.
Jest jeszcze jeden argument - stracisz możliwość sterowania temperaturą tych pomieszczeń. Jak zrobisz to na jeden pętli, to co zrobisz, jak w łazience będzie za zimno, a w drugim pomieszczeniu za ciepło?

----------


## grzes124

Jasne masz rację, i sam wolałbym mieć te pomieszczenia rozdzielone.
Pytanie jest czy będę w stanie dla tej krótkiej pętli wyregulować przepływ ok 0,2-0,3 l/m, gdzie rotametry mają wskazania od 0.5l/m
Jeśli tak, to temat zamknięty.

----------


## Slawko123

A nie wydaje Ci się że tak małe przepływy są za małe. Praktycznie woda w rurach będzie prawie stała w miejscu. Nie wydaje Ci się ze z jakiegoś powodu producenci rotametrow zrobili skalę od 0,5l/min? Niech ten co liczył policzy jeszcze raz ale dla  niższej temp. zasilania. Wystarczy obniżyć temp. zasilania o 1st i już przepływy wzrosną. Większy przepływ to większa jednorodnosc temp. podlogi.

----------


## plamiak

> A nie wydaje Ci się że tak małe przepływy są za małe. Praktycznie woda w rurach będzie prawie stała w miejscu. Nie wydaje Ci się ze z jakiegoś powodu producenci rotametrow zrobili skalę od 0,5l/min? ....
> ..... Większy przepływ to większa jednorodnosc temp. podlogi.


Nie demonizowałbym tych małych przepływów. Moja PC kiedy pracowała według harmonogramu pompowała 22,5 l/min pracując z pełną mocą. Ale kiedy przeszedłem na grzanie ciągłe przepływ na PC pokazuje 6,5-7 l/min a moc pobieraną 0,3-0,5 kW. Pływaki na rotametrach nic nie pokazują.... Badając pirometrem podłogi mozna znaleźć miejsca różniące się temperaturą o 0,5 stopnia....Bosą nogą tego nie wyczujesz. Mam wylewki betonowe średnio 7 cm.

----------


## wojtf23

Witam. Mam problem jeśli w złym temacie czy dziale przepraszam. Ułożyłem rurki, dobiegi wszystko super. Natomiast przyszła pora na próbę szczelności. I tu pojawił się problem. Nabiłem cały układ powietrzem pod ciśnieniem 4 atmosfer. Codziennie goniłem rano i pod wieczór sprawdzać ciśnienie. Poprawki oczywiście były na gwintach. Poprawione. Przez 4 dni ciśnienie utrzymywało się w okolicach 4 atm gdyż były u mnie duże spadki temperatur. po 4 dniach przychodzę po południu patrzę a tu w okolicach 3,8 atm. Zamknąłem wszystkie pętle i zacząłem od dobiegów. Okazało się że powrót gdzieś przepuszcza. Znalazłem wyciek powietrza koło manometru. Poprawiłem. Przez święta goniłem cały czas. Wkurzyłem się i wczoraj z myślą o szybszym wykryciu nieszczelności dobiłem do 6 atm o 14-tej. o 18 tej było już poniżej 6, o 12-tej w nocy było już jakieś 5,75atm. Dzisiaj o 18-tej było już 5,5atm. Wszystkie gwinty sprawdzone testerem do gazu i jeszcze dzisiaj sprawdzałem kremem do golenia rozrobionym z wodą na czystą pianę i nie ma nigdzie wycieku. Załatwiłem jeszcze stetoskop. Przejechałem nim wszystkie złączki i rurę dobiegową powrotu do wszystkich rozdzielaczy i niestety nic. Zapomniałem wspomnieć wszystko mam na pex zaciskanym.

----------


## hajim

> Witam. Mam problem jeśli w złym temacie czy dziale przepraszam. Ułożyłem rurki, dobiegi wszystko super. Natomiast przyszła pora na próbę szczelności. I tu pojawił się problem. Nabiłem cały układ powietrzem pod ciśnieniem 4 atmosfer. Codziennie goniłem rano i pod wieczór sprawdzać ciśnienie. Poprawki oczywiście były na gwintach. Poprawione. Przez 4 dni ciśnienie utrzymywało się w okolicach 4 atm gdyż były u mnie duże spadki temperatur. po 4 dniach przychodzę po południu patrzę a tu w okolicach 3,8 atm. Zamknąłem wszystkie pętle i zacząłem od dobiegów. Okazało się że powrót gdzieś przepuszcza. Znalazłem wyciek powietrza koło manometru. Poprawiłem. Przez święta goniłem cały czas. Wkurzyłem się i wczoraj z myślą o szybszym wykryciu nieszczelności dobiłem do 6 atm o 14-tej. o 18 tej było już poniżej 6, o 12-tej w nocy było już jakieś 5,75atm. Dzisiaj o 18-tej było już 5,5atm. Wszystkie gwinty sprawdzone testerem do gazu i jeszcze dzisiaj sprawdzałem kremem do golenia rozrobionym z wodą na czystą pianę i nie ma nigdzie wycieku. Załatwiłem jeszcze stetoskop. Przejechałem nim wszystkie złączki i rurę dobiegową powrotu do wszystkich rozdzielaczy i niestety nic. Zapomniałem wspomnieć wszystko mam na pex zaciskanym.


U mnie delikatnie puszczało przy odpowietrzniku w rozdzielaczu . Może tam sprawdź .

----------


## wojtf23

Witam. Jak pisałem. Odciąłem calkwoicie belki wraz z petlami. Tak że zostawiłem całkowicie tylko odcięte dobiegi. I na dobiegu powrotnym gdzieś sobie ucieka. Nabilem dzisiaj woda dobieg ten właśnie felerny do 4 atm i czekam. Narazie żaden gwint nie puszcza. Po ustabilozwaniu zeszlo do 3.9 i tak zostawiłem do jutra. Jak ucieknie będę musiał ciąć folie żeby szukać. Najgorsze w tym to że jutro już chcieli robić wylewki. Ale nie pozwoliłem.

----------


## plamiak

Wylewki można było zrobić, chyba że wykonałeś jakieś połączenia w posadzkach - niby dopuszczalne przy zaprasowywanych połączeniach, ale lepiej tak planować aby połączenia dawać na wierzchu.

----------


## wojtf23

Wszystko zaprasowywane. Niestetey dobiegi mam w podłodze i pion na górę. A skrzynki mam w garażu. Ale w górnej warstwie więc przykrywa je tylko folia. gorzej jest na pietrze bo mam 1.5m po długości między dwoma warstwami styropianu i w dodatku na tym odcinku rozchodzą się wszystkie dobiegi do pętli.  :sad:  już nie mówiąc o piance  :sad:

----------


## LukaszP66

Dzień dobry ,mam pytanie do osób zorientowanych w temacie ,nurtuje mnie jedna kwestia, mianowicie czy jest sens dawać folię na styropian przed położeniem rurek ,będę robił system oparty na siatkach i spinkach do tego anhydryt .Pytam bo na chłopski rozum wydaję mi się że jeżeli da się folię na styro ale mimo to wilgoć z wylewki przedostanie się do warstwy izolacji ,lub izolacja przeciwwilgociowa na chudziaku będzie nieszczelna to wpłynie to niekorzystnie na izolację cieplna podłogi .Z kolei bez foli na styro ,ów wilgoć miałaby z czasem szanse odparować .Nastręczyło by mi to więcej pracy bo musiałbym płyty styro kleić na piankę dla uzyskania szczelności żeby anhydryt nie dostał się pod płyty ale rozważam takie działanie! Podpowiedzcie czy ma to sens ?

----------


## Kaizen

> Podpowiedzcie czy ma to sens ?


IMO zwłaszcza przy anhydrycie istotną rolą folii na termoizolacji jest zabezpieczenie przed wlaniem się jastrychu we wszelkie szczeliny między płytami i tym samym zrobienie mostków. Pianki nie wciśniesz w takie szczeliny, w które wleje się anhydryt.
Jakbym chciał pozostawić możliwość odparowania wilgoci to dałbym najtańszą membranę paroprzepuszczalną. Ale nie brałbym pod uwagę możliwości dostania się wilgoci od spodu - tu trzeba zrobić pewną i trwałą hydroizolację. Jak chcesz to wszystko pogodzić - możesz dać natryskowo pianę ZK. Załatwi wszystkie problemy (poza finansowymi).

----------


## LukaszP66

Dzięki Kaizen za odpowiedz ,myślałem właśnie o foli paro przepuszczalnej a na to siatkę .Izolację przeciwwilgociową robiłem z membrany epdm ,łączenia kleiłem specjalnym klejem,nad nią i pod dałem grubą włókninę  ,jest porządnie zrobiona.Problem w tym że z wystającej izolacji poziomej fundamentu ślad nie pozostał ,zniszczona przez ekipy budowlane,w większości całkowicie zakryta tynkiem .Epdm wyłożyłem na ściany z zakładem 10 cm i myślę przykleić taśmą butylową do tynku ale obawiam się że że wilgoć przedostanie się poprzez tynk i permanentnie przejdzie w izolację.

----------


## teres

> Witam. Jak pisałem. Odciąłem calkwoicie belki wraz z petlami. Tak że zostawiłem całkowicie tylko odcięte dobiegi. I na dobiegu powrotnym gdzieś sobie ucieka. Nabilem dzisiaj woda dobieg ten właśnie felerny do 4 atm i czekam. Narazie żaden gwint nie puszcza. Po ustabilozwaniu zeszlo do 3.9 i tak zostawiłem do jutra. Jak ucieknie będę musiał ciąć folie żeby szukać. Najgorsze w tym to że jutro już chcieli robić wylewki. Ale nie pozwoliłem.


Rób wylewki i się nie martw. Taki urok robienia prób na powietrzu.

----------


## wojtf23

Panowie. Wku...em się. Wywaliłem powietrze i nabiłem wodą dobieg powrotny ale pompą ruską bo takową miałem na miejscu. Nabiłem do 4 atm. i ile mogłem to odpowietrzyłem. Dwa razy dziennie sprawdzałem i co przychodziłem spadało od 15-tego do dzisiaj rana spadło z 4 do 3,25 atm. W między czasie sprawdzałem złączki i rurę rozcinając folię. Niestety nic nie znalazłem. Dzisiaj wziąłem ponownie nabiłem ale już dodatkowo wziąłem otworzyłem belki powrotne i pod odpowietrznik podłączyłem przewody żeby całkowicie wyeliminować bańki powietrza. Tak czekałem i sprawdzałem aż będzie lecieć sama woda i zakręcałem zawory dobiegu do belek. Po zamknięciu zaworów na belkach manometr pokazywał 5 atm ale pompa jeszcze szła bo chciałem dobić jak najwięcej ale niestety nie podnosiło ciśnienia. Po zakręceniu zaworu przez który dobijałem wodę nagle podskoczyło do 6 atm. 

15:08 było minimalnie powyżej 6 atm
16:03 było minimalnie powyżej 5 atm
16:43 było już ok. 4,8
17:22 było już ok. 4,6
19:17 było już 4,25 po tym pomiarze pojechałem już do domu.

Za każdym razem sprawdzałem złączki czy gdzieś nie pojawia się kropla czy coś.Niestety nic nie widać. Nawet sprawdzałem ręcznikami papierowymi zielonymi takimi jak na stacjach są do wycierania rąk żeby było widać jak się namoczy przesuwając cm po cm pod rurką. Sprawdzone wszystkie łączenia i też sucho. Na piętrze wyrąbałem rurki podłogowe, folię i styropian i tam również suchutko. Co może być ???? Bo zaraz hu..a do głowy dostanę.

----------


## plamiak

Takie zmiany ciśnienia będą wynikać ze zmian temperatury wody, nie przejmuj się. W moich instalacjach przy zimnych podłogach ciśnienie wynosiło 1,0 a przy ciepłych (tzn.30 stopni) 1,4.... Nic nie kapie....

----------


## romano78

> Takie zmiany ciśnienia będą wynikać ze zmian temperatury wody, nie przejmuj się. W moich instalacjach przy zimnych podłogach ciśnienie wynosiło 1,0 a przy ciepłych (tzn.30 stopni) 1,4.... Nic nie kapie....


Prawie 2bar spadło skąd na budowie miałbyś mieć takie różnice temperaturowe żeby były takie różnice w ciśnieniu.

----------


## plamiak

Nie wiem.... może ogrzewanie nie działa?

----------


## wojtf23

Jestem właśnie na budowie i jest już 3.25 atm. Nie widać nigdzie wycieku czy mokrego. Nie wiem czy może czasem manomete h..j nie strzelil

----------


## grzes124

W temacie sprawdzania szczelności podłogówki.
Używacie manometrów  kontrolnych (specjalistycznych) czy tanich glicerynowych?

----------


## KAN-therm

> Jestem właśnie na budowie i jest już 3.25 atm. Nie widać nigdzie wycieku czy mokrego. Nie wiem czy może czasem manomete h..j nie strzelil


Proszę jeszcze spróbować ustawić ciśnienie kontrolne na około 2,5 bar (to jest mniej więcej 1,5 x ciśnienie robocze). 
Obserwować co będzie działo się w instalacji przy tym ciśnieniu. 

Z ciekawości, jakiego typu rur użył Pan w instalacji - jednorodnych np. PE-Xc lub PE-RT czy wielowarstwowych?

----------


## grzes124

Jak to jest z tym ciśnieniem i badaniem szczelności instalacji?
W poradniku Kan-thern napisane jest, że dla ogrzewania płaszczyznowego próbę szczelności, przy użyciu wody, robić przy ciśnieniu min 9bar.
Kilka postów wyżej, użytkownik  @wojtf23 robi taką próbę przy ciśnieniu ok 6bar, z kolei @KAN-therm proponuje przeprowadzić ją dla ciśnienia 2.5bar.

----------


## andrre

Jestem w trakcie remontu domu i zdecydowałem się w korytarzu, wiatrołapie i łazience na ogrzewanie podłogowe. Razem ok 20 m2 powierzchni. Poza tym w pozostałej części domu są grzejniki. Hydraulik, który był u mnie twierdzi, że tą podłogówkę można zrobić na rozdzielaczu do grzejników tylko trzeba zamontować tam zawór termostatyczny aby zmniejszyć temperaturę. Jestem zielony w temacie, ale znajomy ma tak zrobione i mówi, że nie bardzo się to sprawdza i powinien być oddzielny rozdzielacz do podłogówki. Co myślicie?

----------


## KAN-therm

> Jak to jest z tym ciśnieniem i badaniem szczelności instalacji?
> W poradniku Kan-thern napisane jest, że dla ogrzewania płaszczyznowego próbę szczelności, przy użyciu wody, robić przy ciśnieniu min 9bar.
> Kilka postów wyżej, użytkownik  @wojtf23 robi taką próbę przy ciśnieniu ok 6bar, z kolei @KAN-therm proponuje przeprowadzić ją dla ciśnienia 2.5bar.


Nie no 9 bar jako ciśnienie minimalne to troche przesada - jeśli tak jest, to jest to zapewne ewidentny błąd - sprawdzimy, poprawimy.

Procedura próby szczelności opisana jest na pewno poprawnie  formularzu odbiorowym:
http://pl.kan-therm.com/kan/upload/P...nowych-nr2.pdf

To co Panu zaproponowałem to zupełnie inna kwestia niż sztuka budowlana, bardziej praktyczna - czy sprawdził Pan co się dzieje przy takim ciśnieniu jakie sugerowałem, jakie są wahania/róznice/spadki?

----------


## KAN-therm

> Jestem w trakcie remontu domu i zdecydowałem się w korytarzu, wiatrołapie i łazience na ogrzewanie podłogowe. Razem ok 20 m2 powierzchni. Poza tym w pozostałej części domu są grzejniki. Hydraulik, który był u mnie twierdzi, że tą podłogówkę można zrobić na rozdzielaczu do grzejników tylko trzeba zamontować tam zawór termostatyczny aby zmniejszyć temperaturę. Jestem zielony w temacie, ale znajomy ma tak zrobione i mówi, że nie bardzo się to sprawdza i powinien być oddzielny rozdzielacz do podłogówki. Co myślicie?


Hydraulik mysli zapewne o tzw. zaworach RTL zamocowanych na pętlach podłaczonych do zwykłego rozdzielacza grzejnikowego - jeśłi zrobi to z głową to ma to szanse działać. Natomiast jesli tych powierzchni jest dużo, bezpieczniej dać typowy rozdzielacz do ogrzewania podłogowego i instalację zrobić zgodnie ze sztuką.

----------


## grzes124

Mam pytanie nie do końca dotyczące podłogówki, ale rurek pex.
Mam instalację wody użytkowej wykonaną na rurkach pex 16mm. Instalacja prowadzona w połowie grubości warstwy izolacyjnej ze styropianu.
Czy rowki w których położone są te rury w styropianie mogę wypełnić pianką pistoletową niskoprężną?

----------


## KAN-therm

> Mam pytanie nie do końca dotyczące podłogówki, ale rurek pex.
> Mam instalację wody użytkowej wykonaną na rurkach pex 16mm. Instalacja prowadzona w połowie grubości warstwy izolacyjnej ze styropianu.
> Czy rowki w których położone są te rury w styropianie mogę wypełnić pianką pistoletową niskoprężną?


Zdecydowanie lepiej na rury założyć dodatkową izolację termiczną.
Pianki mogą destruktywnie działać na tworzywowe (PPSU) kształtki występujące w instalacji.

----------


## romano78

> Zdecydowanie lepiej na rury założyć dodatkową izolację termiczną.
> Pianki mogą destruktywnie działać na tworzywowe (PPSU) kształtki występujące w instalacji.


Ja nie daje dodadkowej otuliny nie dość ze mniejszy rowek trza wypalić to rure jest łatwiej  wcisnąć rowek wycinam o odpowiednim kształcie i wielkości aby rura się klinowala i nie wyskakiwala tylko ja stosuje kształtki metalowe.

----------


## grzes124

Czym kleicie folię do ogrzewania podłogowego?
Wystarczy najzwyklejsza przeźroczysta, czy brązowa, taśma klejąca, czy potrzeba coś bardziej wyszukanego?

----------


## KAN-therm

O samodzielnym (na budowie) klejeniu folii do styropianu nie słyszałem, raczej byłoby to problematyczne.
Folia klejona jest do styropianu fabrycznie i sprzedawana jako gotowa płyta styropianowa.

W warunkach budowlanych folia raczej jest mocowana poprzez spinki które mocuja rurę do styropianu.
W takich przypadkach należy zwracać szczególną uwagę na spinki aby kotwiły się w samym styropianie. Większość spinek mocowana jest własnie do warstwy folii przyklejonej fabrycznie do izolacji. W przypadku gdy folia nie będzie klejona a jednie swobodnie ułożona na izolacji jest ryzyko że spinka będzie wyskakiwać przy nawrotach pętli grzewczych lub podczas wylewania jastrychu - przed tymi sytuacjami należy bezwzględnie zabezpieczyć się.

----------


## grzes124

Chyba źle się wyraziłem.

Nie chodziło mi o klejenie folii (swobodnie ułożnej) do styropianu, tylko sklejenie jednego pasa folii z drugiem, lub sklejenie foli z "fartuchem" dylatacji brzegowej.

----------


## KAN-therm

Poszczególne odcinki folii powinny być ze sobą sklejone celem uzyskania jednolitej szczelnej warstwy.
Tak samo sprawa wygląda przy połączeniu folii i fartucha tasmy brzegowej - także powinny być ze sobą połączone/sklejone.

Zabezpieczamy tym samym konstrukcję przed ewentualnym zapłynięciem wylewki pod izolację i folię (szczególnie ważne przy jastrychu anhydrytowym który jest dość płynny).

----------


## Pytajnick

> Chyba źle się wyraziłem.
> 
> Nie chodziło mi o klejenie folii (swobodnie ułożnej) do styropianu, tylko sklejenie jednego pasa folii z drugiem, lub sklejenie foli z "fartuchem" dylatacji brzegowej.


Ja kleiłem czarną taśmą do folii budowlanej.

----------


## Pytajnick

Kolejne pytanie powiązane z podłogówką o PC. Trafiłem na filmik, gdzie gość czyści podłogówkę zasilaną PC po roku użytkowania i wypłukuje z instalacji sporo syfu. Zaleca inhibitory, odpowiednie do nowych instalacji, odpowiednie do czyszczenia itd. Swoją podłogówkę (blue floor) zrobiłem sam, znajomi instalatorzy mówią, że oni nic nie dodają. Woda u nas 18 stopni francuskich, średnio twarda. No ale, ci moi znajomi są..starsi ode mnie i być może są odporni na nowości  :big grin: 
Pytanie więc czy warto albo inaczej - czy można sobie tym czymś zaszkodzić? . Koszt nieduży, mniej niż 200zł w moim przypadku ale czy są jakieś opcje przeciw?

----------


## KAN-therm

> Kolejne pytanie powiązane z podłogówką o PC. Trafiłem na filmik, gdzie gość czyści podłogówkę zasilaną PC po roku użytkowania i wypłukuje z instalacji sporo syfu. Zaleca inhibitory, odpowiednie do nowych instalacji, odpowiednie do czyszczenia itd. Swoją podłogówkę (blue floor) zrobiłem sam, znajomi instalatorzy mówią, że oni nic nie dodają. Woda u nas 18 stopni francuskich, średnio twarda. No ale, ci moi znajomi są..starsi ode mnie i być może są odporni na nowości 
> Pytanie więc czy warto albo inaczej - czy można sobie tym czymś zaszkodzić? . Koszt nieduży, mniej niż 200zł w moim przypadku ale czy są jakieś opcje przeciw?


Co to są inhibitory do nowych instalacji? Specjalnie tak dedykowanych nie znam, być może za mało jeszcze wiem.
Inhibitor korozji to środek chemiczny który zabezpiecza instalację przed skutkami korozji elektrochemicznej. Ta zaś pojawia się najczęściej na powierzchni różnych metali w przypadku zastosowania ich w jednej  instalacji np. stali węglowej i miedzi lub stali węglowej i stali nierdzewnej. Szczególnym przypadkiem tej korozji jest korozja elektrochemiczna kontaktowa, pojawiająca się na bezpośrednim styku obu metali o różnych potencjałach elektrochemicznych. Uniknąć jej możemy poprzez oddzielenie tych metali kawałkiem elementu nieżelaznego np. mosiężnym zaworem lub jakimś elementem z brązu (minimum 50 mm). Dodatkowym zabezpieczeniem takiej instalacji jest właśnie inhibitor korozji dodany do wody grzewczej.

W sytuacji gdy mamy instalację wykonaną z rur tworzywowych połączonych ze źródłem ciepła które w konstrukcji posiada elementy metalowe raczej nie będzie występowało zjawisko korozji elektrochemicznej. Zawory, rozdzielacze są zazwyczaj wykonane z mosiądzu, czasami z nierdzewki ale są od siebie odseparowane co najmniej kilkoma metrami rury tworzywowej więc ryzyko jest znikome. W tej sytuacji dostatecznym jest napełnienie instalacji wodą pitną (zaleca się aby pH wody grzewczej bylo powyżej wartości 8,2 co zabezpieczy instalację przed korozją galwaniczną).

----------


## termolit

> Chyba źle się wyraziłem.
> 
> Nie chodziło mi o klejenie folii (swobodnie ułożnej) do styropianu, tylko sklejenie jednego pasa folii z drugiem, lub sklejenie foli z "fartuchem" dylatacji brzegowej.



Zwykła taśma pakowa lub możesz użyć power tape  :wink:  na all...  zwykła taśma kosztuje ok. 2zł , power tape 9zł

----------


## Pytajnick

> Co to są inhibitory do nowych instalacji? Specjalnie tak dedykowanych nie znam, być może za mało jeszcze wiem.
> Inhibitor korozji to środek chemiczny który zabezpiecza instalację przed skutkami korozji elektrochemicznej. Ta zaś pojawia się najczęściej na powierzchni różnych metali w przypadku zastosowania ich w jednej  instalacji np. stali węglowej i miedzi lub stali węglowej i stali nierdzewnej. Szczególnym przypadkiem tej korozji jest korozja elektrochemiczna kontaktowa, pojawiająca się na bezpośrednim styku obu metali o różnych potencjałach elektrochemicznych. Uniknąć jej możemy poprzez oddzielenie tych metali kawałkiem elementu nieżelaznego np. mosiężnym zaworem lub jakimś elementem z brązu (minimum 50 mm). Dodatkowym zabezpieczeniem takiej instalacji jest właśnie inhibitor korozji dodany do wody grzewczej.
> 
> W sytuacji gdy mamy instalację wykonaną z rur tworzywowych połączonych ze źródłem ciepła które w konstrukcji posiada elementy metalowe raczej nie będzie występowało zjawisko korozji elektrochemicznej. Zawory, rozdzielacze są zazwyczaj wykonane z mosiądzu, czasami z nierdzewki ale są od siebie odseparowane co najmniej kilkoma metrami rury tworzywowej więc ryzyko jest znikome. W tej sytuacji dostatecznym jest napełnienie instalacji wodą pitną (zaleca się aby pH wody grzewczej bylo powyżej wartości 8,2 co zabezpieczy instalację przed korozją galwaniczną).


Z tego co mówią na filmiku, jeden z inhibitorów jest do instalacji nowych, nie mających 6ciu miesięcy (S100) Może moderator nie wywali więc daję linka https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLkg...VQLNcA&index=2 - to czyszczenie rocznej instalacji . Trochę przerażające, dlatego pytam , czy warto zapobiegać. Tu filmik z PC. Pomijając błędy wykonawcze, też jest sporo zanieczyszczeń. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhC6...VQLNcA&index=1

----------


## zukers

mam pytanie, zamierzam położyć podłogówkę w domu, problem mam taki że dwa duże pokoje są poniżej reszty domu o jakieś 30cm (dwa schodki) rozdzielacz do tych pokojów będzie w wyższej cześć mieszkania, czy to jest jakiś technologiczny problem dla ogrzewania podłogowe z czym mogę mieć problem?

----------


## plamiak

Nie będzie problemów jeśli rozdzielacz jest wyżej - powietrze z pętli przesunie się do najwyższego jej punktu czyli rozdzielacza, a tam zostanie usunięte przez odpowietrznik.

Podczas pracy na tej pętli będą wyższe opory.... Zakładam że projektu i obliczeń nie posiadasz....

----------


## zukers

nie, nie posiadam prawda jest taka że już odpytałem 3 hydraulików każdy był na wizji lokalnej ale nikt o projekcie ani słowa. To jest budynek remontowany pierwotny projekt budynku podłogówki nie przewidywał.

----------


## plamiak

Można by posiłkować się jakimś wzorem który wyliczyłby jakiej długości rury poziomej odpowiada każdy metr wysokości rury pionowej.... ale uważam że przy takich różnicach poziomów nie ma  co się przejmować. No chyba że pętla będzie miała 100 metrów...

----------


## mistalova

Dla układu zamkniętego nie ma to znaczenia (jeżeli chodzi o opory). Oczywiście pod warunkiem, że nie "zasyfonujesz" OP, bo może być duuuży problem z jej odpowietrzeniem.
Byle rozdzielacz (a właściwie odpowietrznik na nim) był w najwyższym punkcie instalacji.

----------


## bejmar

Witam,

A posluchajcie, podlacze sie niesmialo....

Chce robic doloty z PP do 3 rozdzielaczy z kospelka elektrycznego na 3 kondygnacje.
Do kazdej kondygnacji/ rozdzielacza osobny dolot z kotlowni.
Kondygnacje sa male, po 40 metrow tylko, wiec ogarne to po 4 petle na rozdzielacz. Rura podlogowki 18mm blue...
Chcialbym aby pompka z kospelka 8kw to pociagnela.

Czy osobne doloty do rozdzielaczy z PP 32 starczy?? Zalecacie niby PP40 ale przy tych 4 petlach tylko na rozdzielacz moze 32 by starczylo.....
Myslalem aby uzyc zamiennie PEX 32 ale boje sie troche giecia tej srednicy(przejscie przez strop, dogiecie w sciane i kolejne giecie do rozdzielacza podtynkowego)...

Jak uwazacie PP32, PP40 starczy czy isc w PEX 32 i trenowac giecie?

Pozdrawiam,
bejmar

----------


## asolt

> Witam,
> 
> A posluchajcie, podlacze sie niesmialo....
> 
> Chce robic doloty z PP do 3 rozdzielaczy z kospelka elektrycznego na 3 kondygnacje.
> Do kazdej kondygnacji/ rozdzielacza osobny dolot z kotlowni.
> Kondygnacje sa male, po 40 metrow tylko, wiec ogarne to po 4 petle na rozdzielacz. Rura podlogowki 18mm blue...
> Chcialbym aby pompka z kospelka 8kw to pociagnela.
> 
> ...


Wystarczy PP32

----------


## bejmar

Dzięki serdeczne Asolt.

----------


## kubus1701

Witam,

Piszę z prośbą o pomoc przy rozplanowaniu ogrzewania podłogowego. 

*Dom parterowy*: podłoga 14cm 0,036, ściany Porotherm P+W + 15cm 0,038, strop 30cm 0,036. W całym domu z wyłączeniem 3 pokoi, płytki ceramiczne. W pokojach panele/wykładzina. Grubość wylewki cementowej 6/7cm.

Ogrzewanie CO + CWU zasilane z kondensatu 1 funkcyjnego. Po przeanalizowaniu forum, stwierdziłem, że spróbuję tak:
- łazienki rozstaw 10cm (24* temperatura);
- pokoje/salon/kuchnia/garderoba/wiatrołap rozstaw 15cm (23*temperatura);
- pralnia rozstaw 20cm (21* temperatura);
- temperatura zasilania wstępnie na 35*;

Korzystając z programu PURMO SDG oraz obciążenia cieplnego pomieszczeń z projektu domu, mam takie wyniki:

*1. Wiatrołap wschód (Q=450W), pow. 6,07 m2, kubatura: 16,1 m3:*
- długość 1 pętli: 1x 60m;
- rozstaw podstawowy: 15cm;
- rozstaw brzegowy: 10cm (drzwi zewnętrzne);
- Podłoga oddaje 411W *(brakuje 39W = 9%)*;
*
2.Kuchnia otwarta na salon wschód/południe (Q=715W), pow. 8,36 m2, kubatura: 22,2 m3:*
- długość 1 pętli: 1x 65,7m;
- rozstaw podstawowy: 15cm;
- rozstaw brzegowy: brak (szafki kuchenne)
- Podłoga oddaje 539W *(brakuje 176W = 36%);*

*3. Salon południe/zachód (Q= 3360W), pow. 41,18 m2, kubatura: 109 m3:*
- długość 4 pętli: 4x 83m;
- rozstaw podstawowy: 15cm;
- rozstaw brzegowy: 10cm (okna do podłogi o sumie długości 6m;
- Podłoga oddaje 2735W *(brakuje 625W = 19%);*

*4. Pokój 1 zachód (Q= 995W), pow. 13,21 m2, kubatura: 35 m3:*
- długość 1 pętli: 1x 94m;
- rozstaw podstawowy: 15cm;
- rozstaw brzegowy: brak (1 zwykłe okno);
- Podłoga oddaje 556W *(brakuje 439W = 44%);*

*5. Pokój 2 zachód/północ (Q= 995W), pow. 13,23 m2, kubatura: 35 m3:*
- długość 1 pętli: 1x 94m;
- rozstaw podstawowy: 15cm;
- rozstaw brzegowy: brak (1 zwykłe okno);
- Podłoga oddaje 556W *(brakuje 439W = 44%);*
*
6. Sypialnia północ (Q= 745W), pow. 8,93m2, kubatura: 23,7 m3:*
- długość 1 pętli: 1x 65m;
- rozstaw podstawowy: 15cm;
- rozstaw brzegowy: brak (1 zwykłe okno);
- Podłoga oddaje 376W *(brakuje 369W = 50%);*
*
7. Garderoba północ (Q= 610W), pow. 5,88 m2, kubatura: 15,6 m3:*
- długość 1 pętli: 1x 47,2m;
- rozstaw podstawowy: 15cm;
- rozstaw brzegowy: brak (1 zwykłe okno);
- Podłoga oddaje 247W *(brakuje 263W = 52%);*
*
9. WC wewnątrz (Q= 360W), pow. 3,6 m2, kubatura: 9,5 m3:*
- długość 1 pętli: 1x 44 m + drabinka z grzałką wpięta w rozdzielacz podłogówki;
- rozstaw podstawowy: 10cm;
- rozstaw brzegowy: brak (pomieszczenie wewnętrzne);
- Podłoga oddaje 179W *(brakuje 181W = 52%)* – bez uwzględnienia drabinki;

*10. Łazienka północ (Q= 585W), pow. 5 m2, kubatura: 12,8 m3:*
- długość 1 pętli: 1x 54 m + drabinka z grzałką wpięta w rozdzielacz podłogówki;
- rozstaw podstawowy: 10cm;
- rozstaw brzegowy: brak (zwykłe okno);
- Podłoga oddaje 249W *(brakuje 336W = 57%)* – bez uwzględnienia drabinki;

*11. Pralnio/kotłownia północ (Q= 607W), pow. 10,58 m2, kubatura: 28 m3:*
- długość 1 pętli: 1x 65 m;- rozstaw podstawowy: 10cm;
- rozstaw podstawowy: 20cm;
- rozstaw brzegowy: brak (zwykłe okno + tam będzie stał piec);
- Podłoga oddaje 595W *(brakuje 12W = 2%)*;

Co Wy na to? Wyszły dość różne długości pętli... 

Rozdzielacz będzie w korytarzu/komunikach 16m2 więc, myślę, że przez dobiegi do innych pomieszczeń rozwiąże problem dogrzania podłogi więc nie planowałem tam osobnej pętli.

1. Czy 1 rozdzielacz z 14 pętlami  może być, czy dzielić na 2 rozdzielacze?
2. Co z brakiem wydajności ogrzewania? Nie chcę zagęszczać w salonie, kuchni i pokojach więcej niż co 15cm;
3. Jaki dojścia do rozdzielacza przy tylu pętlach, aby nie było problemu z zbyt małym przepływem?

Liczę na pomoc  :wink:  mam nadzieję, że dobry wątek...

----------


## Kaizen

> Liczę na pomoc  mam nadzieję, że dobry wątek...


Podnieś temperaturę zasilania. Ale najpierw, to sprawdź, *czy suma tych obciążeń równa się obciążeniu z PCHE/świadectwem?*
Pokój 1 i pokój 2 są takie same i mają takie same powierzchnie okien i ścian zewnętrznych? Czy może 1 ma tylko zachodnią ścianę zewnętrzną a 2 ma dwie - zachodnią i północną? Wtedy nie mogą mieć takich samych obciążeń. 9,5kW to sporo - nawet, jak masz WG.

----------


## kubus1701

Dzięki za odzew  :wink: 

Owszem, sytuacja jest delikatnie lepsza przy zasilaniu 40*, ale dalej są braki, a to już dość duża Tz. 

Pokój, 1 i 2 są identyczne powierzchniowo (odbicia lustrzane północ, południe), obydwa mają identyczne okna na zachodniej ścianie. Jeden pokój ma ścianę bez otworów od północy, drugi od południa.

W projekcie mam podane obciążenia tylko dla pomieszczeń, gdzie będzie podłogówka. Inny wskaźnik to wyznaczenie EP dla budynku, co obliczono mi na 95 kWh m2/rok. Nie wiem dlaczego, ale średnio wierzę w te wyliczenia... Aż tak źle tego domu ocieplonego nie mam. 

Oczywiście WM z ręku będzie. Okna 3 szyby z ciepła ramka na Vece82 SL.

----------


## fotohobby

Coś  nie tak z tymi oblieczniami. Sprawdź  wprowadzone dane

----------


## Kaizen

> Oczywiście WM z ręku będzie. Okna 3 szyby z ciepła ramka na Vece82 SL.


No to na pewno coś tu jest pokręcone.  Ja też miałem

Nie bazuj na tych wyliczeniach tylko zrób/zamów inne.

A TZ obliczeniową tak się nie przejmuj, bo pewnie w praktyce takiej nie zobaczysz (a jak już, to bardzo krótko).

Nie patrz na EP (klik w sygnaturkę - dowiesz się dlaczego). Jak już to kWh EUco+w są istotne - ale to nie do dobierania mocy źródła ciepła. Do tego potrzebujesz obciążenia w kW (bez h na końcu).
Jak nie masz w PCHE tego wprost, to weź Htr, dodaj Hve i sumę przemnóż przez różnicę temperatur (np. 42*)

----------


## kubus1701

Niestety, z OZC i projektem podłogówki się nie wyrobię do poniedziałku (zaczynam instalacje, Środa wylewki).

Żałuję, że tak późno się za to zabrałem, ale kilka rzeczy w ostatnim czasie zabrało całkowicie myślenie w innym kierunku, obudziłem się dziś z ręką w nocniku i tak kombinowałem z tym programem od Purmo.

Wiem, że Kan ma jeszcze program, tylko na ile to jest sensowne przy zapewne błędnych obliczeniach obciążenia cieplnego w projekcie. 

Chyba zostanie na rozstawie:
- 2x łazienka co 10cm;
- salon, kuchnia, garderoba, wiatrołap, pokoje i sypialnia 15cm;
- pralnia/kotłownia 20cm.

Zageszczenke brzegowe przy oknach tarasowych oraz drzwiach zewnętrznych. 

Resztę będę kombinował na rotametrach przepływami. 

Obawiam się tylko dość znacznych różnic w długości pętli (kilka po 50, 60 metrów i kilka po 85, 90 metrów).

Jeśli chodzi o piec, to hydraulik poleca Vaillanta ExoTech VC 146/5-5 + pogodówka vrc 700 i zbiornik do CWU 120/150 litrów. Myśle, że najmniejszy Vaillant będzie wystarczający do samej podłogówki, a zbiornik na częstszy prysznic, rzadziej wanna, będzie ok?

----------


## fotohobby

Spokojnie da to radę. Mam takie same rozstawy.

----------


## miloszenko

Czy ktoś by się w Krakowie podjął podpięcia grzałki w obiegi podłogówki?

Na docelowe grzanie przyjdzie czas, potrzebuję na szybko odpalić podłogówkę.

----------


## asolt

> Obawiam się tylko dość znacznych różnic w długości pętli (kilka po 50, 60 metrów i kilka po 85, 90 metrów).


W czym problem?

----------


## Przemek89g

Czy ktoś praktykował ogrzewanie wodne na ścianie aby pokryć obciążenie cieplne pomieszczenia? Chodzi mi o łazienkę. Obciążenie 520W, przy rozstawie co 10cm a  pokrycie obciążenia tylko w 60%. Liczone w Kan SDG.

----------


## asolt

> Czy ktoś praktykował ogrzewanie wodne na ścianie aby pokryć obciążenie cieplne pomieszczenia? Chodzi mi o łazienkę. Obciążenie 520W, przy rozstawie co 10cm a  pokrycie obciążenia tylko w 60%. Liczone w Kan SDG.


Owszem, wykonywalismy takie ogrzewanie. Pominąwszy fakt ze inwestor po miesiącu przewiercił rure (i trzeba było zbijac płytki i łaczyc rure) wszystko działa zgodnei z obliczeniami

----------


## Przemek89g

> Owszem, wykonywalismy takie ogrzewanie. Pominąwszy fakt ze inwestor po miesiącu przewiercił rure (i trzeba było zbijac płytki i łaczyc rure) wszystko działa zgodnei z obliczeniami


Dobrze wiedzieć, że coś takiego można wykonać.

----------


## Przemek89g

Mam kilka pytań. Źródłem  ciepła  będzie  PC.
1. Zastosować jeden rozdzielacz 12 sekcyjny czy dwa 6 sekcyjne?
2. Zasilanie i powrót do rozdzielacz pp40 czy wystarczy pp32?
3. Rura 16x2 czy 18x2? W czym różnica prócz średnicy?
4. Czy dobiegi do poszczególnych pomieszczeń wystarczą  żeby  ogrzać komunikację/korytarz czy rozłożyć osobną  pętlę?
5. Czy rozkładać podłogówke w maszynowni, która jest wydzielona w garażu? 
6. Czy jest sens ogrzewać garaż załóżmy do tych 10 stopni zimą i wtedy rozłożyć podłogówke np. Co 30cm?
7. Rozdzielacz w maszynowni czy w domu?

----------


## Pytajnick

> Mam kilka pytań. Źródłem  ciepła  będzie  PC.
> 1. Zastosować jeden rozdzielacz 12 sekcyjny czy dwa 6 sekcyjne?
> 2. Zasilanie i powrót do rozdzielacz pp40 czy wystarczy pp32?
> 3. Rura 16x2 czy 18x2? W czym różnica prócz średnicy?
> 4. Czy dobiegi do poszczególnych pomieszczeń wystarczą  żeby  ogrzać komunikację/korytarz czy rozłożyć osobną  pętlę?
> 5. Czy rozkładać podłogówke w maszynowni, która jest wydzielona w garażu? 
> 6. Czy jest sens ogrzewać garaż załóżmy do tych 10 stopni zimą i wtedy rozłożyć podłogówke np. Co 30cm?
> 7. Rozdzielacz w maszynowni czy w domu?


Nie będąc fachowcem mogę coś stwierdzić na podstawie obserwacji i tego co mam.
Mam rozdzielacz 11sekcji na 106m2 ,najdłuższa pętla bodaj 74 czy 75m. - Działa.
U mnie pp32 przy PC 6kW ale widziałem pp40 przy PC 11kW - więc bym pytał instalatora.
W komunikacji mam dobiegi w sieni pętlę.
Maszynownię mam ogrzewaną dobiegami, rozdzielaczem itp. ale ma 3m2. Pytanie czy w większej to wystarczy.
Jedni widzą sens grzania garażu (ja tak) inni nie - sprawa indywidualna, wielokroć na forum poruszana. U mnie rurki co 30cm.

----------


## Tolo74

Jak masz ocieplenie podłogi w garażu -to oczywiście że podłogówka -standardowo co 30-40cm -tak aby pętle były nie za długie.
Jak nie masz ocieplonej podłogi (co też nie jest błędem) -to podprowadź rury pod jakiś grzejnik przewymiarowany aby w duże mrozy dogrzać.

Ile rozdzielaczy -to tylko Twoja sprawa i Twojej wygody.

----------


## Przemek89g

W projekcie mam 6cm styro i 10cm wylewki. Zastanawiałem się nad zwiększeniem styro do minimum 10 cm. Jaką macie wysokość garażu od posadzki do stropu?

----------


## plusfoto

Po kiego Ci ten styropian w garażu.

----------


## Tolo74

> Po kiego Ci ten styropian w garażu.


a jak będzie go kiedyś chciał przerobić na salon imprezowy ?

----------


## Przemek89g

Ano wlasnie w tym caly dylemat. Nie chcę w garażu mieć +20 ale tez nie chcialbym zeby bylo na minusie zima bo w garażu beda szly rurki od zasilania rozdzielacza jak i rurki od wody na ogrod i nie chcialbym zeby mi to marzlo. Widze ze sa tu zwolennicy dawania styropianu jak i nie robienia tego ale czy rzeczywiscie bez tego styropianu bedzie w garażu zima temp. plusowa?

----------


## kryzys

Prędzej bez styropianu będzie plusowa bo od ziemi zawsze jakiś plus idzie a jak go styropianem odizolujemy to będzie mróz , ja mam beton tylko a na drzwiach uchylnych tylko 3 cm styropianu i w mrozy minus 19 stopni miałem wewnątrz plus 4 stopnie bez jakiegokolwiek ogrzewania .

----------


## Tolo74

> Prędzej bez styropianu będzie plusowa bo od ziemi zawsze jakiś plus idzie a jak go styropianem odizolujemy to będzie mróz , ja mam beton tylko a na drzwiach uchylnych tylko 3 cm styropianu i w mrozy minus 19 stopni miałem wewnątrz plus 4 stopnie bez jakiegokolwiek ogrzewania .


 :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  dokładnie tak
Jeżeli ktoś chce mieć w zimie temperatury w garazu powyżej 12*C -to ocieplać, a jak nie -to nie ocieplać. Za to w lecie jest przyjemniej -chłodno.

----------


## mac_612

> Prędzej bez styropianu będzie plusowa bo od ziemi zawsze jakiś plus idzie a jak go styropianem odizolujemy to będzie mróz , ja mam beton tylko a na drzwiach uchylnych tylko 3 cm styropianu i w mrozy minus 19 stopni miałem wewnątrz plus 4 stopnie bez jakiegokolwiek ogrzewania .





> dokładnie tak
> Jeżeli ktoś chce mieć w zimie temperatury w garazu powyżej 12*C -to ocieplać, a jak nie -to nie ocieplać. Za to w lecie jest przyjemniej -chłodno.


Jestem przed budową garażu "prawie" wolnostojącego (mały fragment ściany dostawiony do domu) i po przeczytaniu większości informacji w internecie oraz po doswiadczeniach uzytkowników garaży ze styropianem w posadzce i zakręconym grzejnikiem, skłaniam się ku izolacji podłogi. Planuje go w razie potrzeby ogrzewać klimatyzatorem. 
Jesteście pewni, że te dodatnie temperatury wynikają z "darmowego ciepła ziemi", a nie ze strat ciepła z budynku? Bo jeśli w garażu są utrzymywane temperatury  powyżej temperatury gruntu, to bilans energetyczny się nie spina... Dobrze by było aby posiadacz takiego "ogrzewania" sprawdził te temperatury pirometrem.
Imo lepiej położyć styropian i rurki, oraz ustawić (w razie konieczności) minimalne przepływy, niz pozbyć się tej izolacji całkowicie. Jedyne na co bym zwrócił uwagę to odległosc od bramy garażowej w celu ograniczenia ryzyka zamarznięcia.

----------


## plusfoto

> Ano wlasnie w tym caly dylemat. Nie chcę w garażu mieć +20 ale tez nie chcialbym zeby bylo na minusie zima bo w garażu beda szly rurki od zasilania rozdzielacza jak i rurki od wody na ogrod i nie chcialbym zeby mi to marzlo. Widze ze sa tu zwolennicy dawania styropianu jak i nie robienia tego ale czy rzeczywiscie bez tego styropianu bedzie w garażu zima temp. plusowa?



Jeszcze nie miałem nigdy mniej jak 6 stopni a czujnik mam metr od bramy garażowej w miejscu gdzie wchodzi instalacja wodna do budynku.

----------


## mac_612

> Jeszcze nie miałem nigdy mniej jak 6 stopni a czujnik mam metr od bramy garażowej w miejscu gdzie wchodzi instalacja wodna do budynku.


A czy wiesz może jaka jest u Ciebie wtedy temperatura posadzki?

----------


## plusfoto

> A czy wiesz może jaka jest u Ciebie wtedy temperatura posadzki?



Nie mam pojęcia. Ale czujnik jest na wysokości gdzieś 30 cm od posadzki.

----------


## mac_612

No i właśnie nie wiadomo czy to "grzeje" posadzka, czy straty z domu. Przydałoby się pomierzyć temperatury przegród i powietrza. Bo może się okazać, że gdybyś miał  styropian w podłodze, to miałbyś wyzszą temperaturę w garażu. 
Miałem podobną sytuacje w piwnicy po położeniu izolacji na posadzce temperatura zimą wzrosła o 3stopnie.
Przepraszam za ot.

----------


## Tolo74

> Jestem przed budową garażu "prawie" wolnostojącego (mały fragment ściany dostawiony do domu) i po przeczytaniu większości informacji w internecie oraz po doswiadczeniach uzytkowników garaży ze styropianem w posadzce i zakręconym grzejnikiem, skłaniam się ku izolacji podłogi. Planuje go w razie potrzeby ogrzewać klimatyzatorem. 
> Jesteście pewni, że te dodatnie temperatury wynikają z "darmowego ciepła ziemi", a nie ze strat ciepła z budynku? Bo jeśli w garażu są utrzymywane temperatury  powyżej temperatury gruntu, to bilans energetyczny się nie spina... Dobrze by było aby posiadacz takiego "ogrzewania" sprawdził te temperatury pirometrem.
> Imo lepiej położyć styropian i rurki, oraz ustawić (w razie konieczności) minimalne przepływy, niz pozbyć się tej izolacji całkowicie. Jedyne na co bym zwrócił uwagę to odległosc od bramy garażowej w celu ograniczenia ryzyka zamarznięcia.


Nie zagwarantuję Ci, że ciepło pochodzi tylko od gruntu, na pewno część także od mieszkania mimo 5cm stryropianu.
Sąsiad ma podobny garaż do mojego bez ocieplenia i grzeje tylko jak temp. schodzą długo poniżej -10*C, ale ma trochę ciepła pochodzącego od ściany obok a temperatury  w garażu minimalne to kilka stopni. Temperatura gruntu pod garażem w styczniu to wg mnie ok. 5*.
Ja mam ocieplony i położone dwie pętle, z których jedna chodzi max. 1L/min.
Nie kładłem tylko rurek blisko bramy garażowej aby mi nie zamarzły w razie jakbym zapomniał je właczyć choć próg jest ocieplony. Oddaliłem o jakieś 50cm.

----------


## Duży Boban

Ja mam garaż dostawiony do ściany domu, ściana między domem a garażem ocieplona od strony garażu 12 cm, strych nad garażem 1 warstwą wełny 10 cm między krokwiami, na podłodze chyba 3 cm styropianu. W największe mrozy teraz temperatura w garażu spadła do 1 stopnia.

----------


## imp88

Witam,

OZC zrobione dawno temu, źródło ciepła - kocioł kondensacyjny, Tz=36, Tpow=31 dla -20stopni, III strefa. Łazienki, wiatrołap, pom. techniczne i kuchnia w płytkach, reszta panele. Dane w tabelce poniżej: (rozstaw dobrany wg Kan SDG, rury Kan therm blue floor 18x2) 


W pom. 1/03 myślę jednak zmniejszyć rozstaw na 10cm oraz pom. 1/08, 1/09 i 1/12 z 30cm na 25cm. Dodatkowo w salonie podzielić to na 3 pętle zamiast 2. Gabinet 1/06 oraz korytarz 1/02 myślę ogrzać powrotami z pętli. Nie podobają mi się za to niskie przepływy. Można je jakoś sensownie zwiększyć? Mają te moje przemyślenia jakiś sens?  :wink: 

Dodatkowo myślę nad rozdzielaczem, wychodzi 11 pętli (po podziale na 3 pętle w salonie) + 2 pętle na drabinki w łazienkach, czyli w sumie 13 obiegów. Maksymalne rozdzielacze są na 12, można to jakoś połączyć np 12+2? (rozdzielacze z nierdzewki Kan thermu, pewnie seria 75, przynajmniej tak mi się wydaje po przestudiowaniu kilkunastu wątków)

----------


## Di.

Mam pytanie, czy ktos zauwaza jakies roznice (poza kolorem i cena) miedzy rurami PEX do podlogowki 16x2 firm Kan-therm, Vawin czy Capricorn? Mowa tu o kolorowych rurach z powloka EVOH, niebieskie, zielone albo czerwone?

----------


## barto125

Mam na piętrze położoną suchą podłogówkę, dom szkieletowy, chciałbym podnieść poziom podłogi o 1-2 cm. karton gips przyklejony na grzebień się do tego nada, czy będzie izolował?

----------


## Tisi

Mam projekt podłogówki, jednak z kim nie rozmawiam, to każdy twierdzi, że trosze duże rozstawy. Może ktoś zerknąć. Ewentualnie czy dużo jest do zmiany?

Rekuperacja w domu, zasilanie pompa ciepla powietrze woda. 

Parter 15cm styropian 0,38
poddasze 8cm 0,38
elewacja 20cm 0,38
dach 35cm welna 

https://ibb.co/9nn7yBz
https://ibb.co/M6F12td

----------


## Robinson74

Nie wiem, czy te 25-30 cm to za duży rozstaw. Jeżeli ktoś to policzył, to może policzył dobrze, a woda będzie szybko cyrkulować w rurkach. 
Zastanawia mnie ten rozstaw 5 cm w łazience.

----------


## asolt

> Mam projekt podłogówki, jednak z kim nie rozmawiam, to każdy twierdzi, że trosze duże rozstawy. Może ktoś zerknąć. Ewentualnie czy dużo jest do zmiany?
> 
> Rekuperacja w domu, zasilanie pompa ciepla powietrze woda. 
> 
> Parter 15cm styropian 0,38
> poddasze 8cm 0,38
> elewacja 20cm 0,38
> dach 35cm welna 
> 
> ...


30 cm w garażu???, 5 cm w łazienkach nie naroznych??
Tak na oko to nikt nie powie ile jest do zmiany. A na pewno jest. Podaj wyniki obliczen ozc ze stratami dla poszczegolnych pomieszczen. Te straty i tylko te straty mogą pomoc w ewewntualnej ocenie tego projektu.

----------


## Tisi

Nie wiem jak wygiąć rurkę na 5cm...
Garaż to raczej to złamania powietrza.
Mam tylko takie coś.

 https://ibb.co/tMY4kYn 
https://ibb.co/BHMppDH
https://ibb.co/yVX6ydN
https://ibb.co/5TKF3Qr
https://ibb.co/rmBGX8P
https://ibb.co/QKSmtMc
https://ibb.co/rbxbKv2

----------


## Robinson74

Te 5 cm to na pewno błąd.

----------


## asolt

> Nie wiem jak wygiąć rurkę na 5cm...
> Garaż to raczej to złamania powietrza.
> Mam tylko takie coś.
> 
>  https://ibb.co/tMY4kYn 
> https://ibb.co/BHMppDH
> https://ibb.co/yVX6ydN
> https://ibb.co/5TKF3Qr
> https://ibb.co/rmBGX8P
> ...


No to masz niewiele, a w zasadzie praktycznie nic.
Charakterystyka energetyczna dołaczona do projektu, jej wartosc merytoryczna niewielka bo tylko potrzebna do uzyskania PNB. Obliczen ogrzewania podłogowego tez brak.
Cały ten projekt nadaje sie do kosza. Jestem pewien ze obliczen ozc uwzgledniajacych rzeczywiste usytowanie budynku, strefę klimatyczną, zastosowane materiały termoizolacyjne, okna itp. również brak. Skoro nie ma wiarygodnych obliczen ozc to i cała reszta nie jest wiarygodna. Mniejszym błedem co niektórzy praktykują beda rozstawy co 10 cm, lub wersja oszczedniosciowa łazienki 10 cm, pozostałe pomieszczenia 15 cm, garaz 40-50 cm, bo zamiaru wyliczenia nowego projektu nie masz.

----------


## Przemek89g

Czy programem Kan SDG w miarę dokładnie policzę rozstawy i długości pętli? Czy mogę jego wynikami się sugerować rozkładając podłogówkę? Mam zrobione OZC więc znam obciążenie cieplne każdego pomieszczenia.

----------


## Robinson74

A czy jest jakieś darmowe narzędzie, w którym rozrysuję kształty pomieszczeń i podam rozstaw, a program rozrysuje i rurki i poda ich długości?

----------


## Przemek89g

Pobawiłem się tym programem kan sdg i wyszło mi 16 pętli, średnio każdą pętla 80-100m. Mam teraz kilka pytań.
1. Czy lepiej zastosować pex 16x2 czy 18x2?
2. Jeśli podzielę to na dwa rozdzielacze po 8 sekcji to czy do zasilenia każdego z nich wystarczy pp32 czy może już iść w pp40 (wychodzi dwa razy drożej)
3. Skłaniam się ku rozdzielaczom kan therm inoxflow 75A, one mają średnicę wewnętrzną 5/4 cala więc ile max pętli 100m obslużą? Pytam tak z ciekawości bo może bym to ogarnął na 12 obwodowym na rurce 18x2 i pętlach max 120m. I czy aby wykorzystać pełną przepustowość belki w tym rozdzielaczu to zastosować pp32 czy pp40?
4. Czy jeśli rozdzielacz umieszczę w Wc o pow. 3,5m2 to uda mi się ogrzać to pomieszczenie jedynie z powrotów pętli? Zaizolowalbym jedynie zasilania pętli.
5. Projektować to pod 35 stopni zasilania i delcie 5. Czy może próbować zejść niżej z zasilaniem kosztem większej ilości rurek? Gra warta świeczki?

----------


## KAN-therm

Witam, poniżej odpowiedzi na Pańskie pytania i wątpliwości:

1. Jeśli pętle będą miały skrajne długości, nie przekraczające 100 m to można pokusić się o zastosowanie średnicy 16x2.
2. Przy założeniu że będą zastosowane dwa oddzielne 8 obwodowe rozdzielacze, rozwiązanie wskazane przy realizacji scenariusza wedle punktu 1, dla ich zasilenia sugeruje średnicę 40x6.7 mm (rury PP Glass PN20) - pompy będą miały lżej a to w płynie na ich energooszczędność.
3. Maksymalny dostępny rozmiar rozdzielacza InoxFlow tj. 12 obwodowy, obsłuży wszystkie pętle o średnicy 18x2 i długościach nie większych niż 100 m, przy założeniu że nie będą potrzebne duże przepływy tj. średnio 1,5 l/min.
4. To jest możliwe ale najlepiej to przeliczyć.
5. To pytanie do projektanta, w dużej mierze odpowiedź zależy od tego co będzie źródłem ciepła dla tej instalacji.  

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Przemek89g

Zacznę od tego, że źródłem ciepła bedzie PC Panasonic 7kw czyli będzie musiała osobie poradzić wbudowana pompa obiegowa z instalacją podłogowki. Czy te pp40 ma być do każdego rozdzielacza osobno czyli od kotłowni lecę tą średnicą aż do samego rozdzielacza, tj puszczam 4x pp40? Dodam, że odległość od Pc do jednego z rozdzielaczy to ok. 8m a do drugiego 12m. 
Przy założeniu, że zasilanie będzie 35 C z deltą 5, wyszło 12 obwodów 90-100m rurką 16x2. 
Przy założeniu, że zasialnie będzie 33 C i delcie 5, wyszło 16 obwodów 75-85m rurką 16x2

----------


## pandzik

> A czy jest jakieś darmowe narzędzie, w którym rozrysuję kształty pomieszczeń i podam rozstaw, a program rozrysuje i rurki i poda ich długości?


Walczyłem z tydzień z jakimiś darmowymi wersjami.  Coś tam wyszło ale finalnie zrobiłem to na żywca i wyszło perfect.

----------


## Robinson74

Czyli Kan SDG jest płatne?

----------


## Przemek89g

> Czyli Kan SDG jest płatne?


Nie jest płatne ale tam nie masz rysunków a jedynie same obliczenia. Długość pętli, rozstawy, opór na danej pętli.

----------


## Przemek89g

Pytanie o układanie styropianu, poczytałem trochę forum i widzę, że metod jest kilka. W projekcie 20cm styropianu. Chciałem zamówić całość o grubości 10cm, wtedy byłoby uniwersalnie, bez liczeniu ile którego kupić. Położyłbym pierwszą warstwę, na nią drugą i w tej drugiej wyciął korytka do instalacji wodnej (pod zimną wodę wyciąłbym głębiej aby bardziej odizolować ją od ciepłej podłogi, po co podłogówka ma mi grzać zimną wodę) i ewentualne ubytki uzupełniłbym styropianem lub pianką z pistoletu. Może już ktoś tak robił?
Mógłbym ewentualnie położyć rurki od wody od razu na pierwszej warstwie i potem w drugiej wyciąć korytka i przyłożyć te rurki. W pierwszej wersji rurki od chudziaka dzieliłoby ok.15cm styropianu, w drugiej 10cm. Co lepsze?

----------


## Kaizen

> (pod zimną wodę wyciąłbym głębiej aby bardziej odizolować ją od ciepłej podłogi, po co podłogówka ma mi grzać zimną wodę)


A po co ciepła woda ma grzać Ci podłogę cały rok?
Zimną wodę możesz dać na chudziaku - a ciepłą  i cyrkulację najlepiej gdzieś w 2/3 wysokości.
Możesz kupić wszystko 10cm i bruzdować, możesz część wziąć na grubość rur + uzupełnienie do 10cm (np. 3+7cm) i tę cieńszą ciąć na wylot i dawać tam, gdzie idą rury.

----------


## Przemek89g

> A po co ciepła woda ma grzać Ci podłogę cały rok?
> Zimną wodę możesz dać na chudziaku - a ciepłą  i cyrkulację najlepiej gdzieś w 2/3 wysokości.
> Możesz kupić wszystko 10cm i bruzdować, możesz część wziąć na grubość rur + uzupełnienie do 10cm (np. 3+7cm) i tę cieńszą ciąć na wylot i dawać tam, gdzie idą rury.


O zimnej na chudziaku tez myslalem ale wtedy dodatkowa praca bo trzeba ciąć pierwszą warstwę ale w sumie po calym domu tych rurek nie mam. O trzech warstwach tez myslalem ale rurki będą roznych srednic, woda pp20-32 a zasilania i powroty rozdzielaczy pp40. Gdyby wszystkie byly jednej srednicy to byloby proste. Co do ulokowania cieplej wody w 2/3 grubosci styropianu to tak wlasnie myslalem.

----------


## Lacindaaa33

Witaj,
planuję zrobić dokładnie tak samo jak ty, też 100% podłogówki, ten sam kocioł, dwa rozdzielacze - parter, piętro, ale chyba dobrze będzie dołożyć przed każdym układ mieszający z zaworem trójdrożnym z pompą. Sposób rozplanowania obwodów grzewczych powinien wynikać z wyliczonego zapotrzebowania na ciepło - właśnie próbuję to sobie wyliczyć. Łączenia rur chciałbym uniknąć. Podpinam się pod wątek - chętnie poznam opinię osób, które też u siebie zrobiły podobnie układ co.

----------


## Przemek89g

> Witaj,
> planuję zrobić dokładnie tak samo jak ty, też 100% podłogówki, ten sam kocioł, dwa rozdzielacze - parter, piętro, ale chyba dobrze będzie dołożyć przed każdym układ mieszający z zaworem trójdrożnym z pompą. Sposób rozplanowania obwodów grzewczych powinien wynikać z wyliczonego zapotrzebowania na ciepło - właśnie próbuję to sobie wyliczyć. Łączenia rur chciałbym uniknąć. Podpinam się pod wątek - chętnie poznam opinię osób, które też u siebie zrobiły podobnie układ co.


Jeśli podlogowke ma zasilać pompa ciepła to nie trzeba a nawet nie można zakładać zaworów mieszajacych gdyż to pompa dobierze odpowiedni parametr grzewczy.

----------


## Przemek89g

Czy ktoś z was robił zimą wylewki w domu? Wiem, że najlepiej byłoby poczekać do wiosny ale chciałbym zimą pogonić trochę roboty, ogarnąć podłogówkę i całą instalację wodną. Dom mam w stanie surowym zamkniętym. Myślałem o założeniu klimy w salonie i tym grzać jeśli temperatura spadnie poniżej +5. Dobrze kombinuję? Rachunek za prąd nie zje mnie?

----------


## Przemek89g

Widzę, że temat umarł, no szkoda bo dalej kombinuję aby ogarnąć sobie "projekt" podłogówki i potrzebuje żeby ktoś wyprowadził mnie z błędu albo potwierdził, że kombinuję dobrze. 
Założenia i wyniki obliczeń:
1. Pompa ciepła panasonic 7kw ( nie wiem jaką wydajność ma pompa obiegowa, mam nadzieję że wydoli)
2. Zasilanie 33*C, delta 5k ( udało się zejść z Tz z 35 do 33*C z racji dodatkowe obiegu grzewczego w łazience na ścianie, bez tego był deficyt 40% nawet przy Tz 35*C)
3. Rozdzielacz 12 obwodowy kan therm inox flow (z racji, że dużo obiegów to stawiam na większą średnicę wewnętrzną belek czyli 5/4cala), podobno 1,5 razy większe przepływy względem 1 calowych mosiężnych.
4. Zasilanie rozdzielacza pp40, długość to max 10m od pompy do rozdzielacza (wydoli, będzie ok?)
5. Nitki po 100m -max 105m, kwestia średnicy pexa - 16x2 opory od 2000 do 6000Pa/pętla czy 18x2 opory od 1000 do 3000Pa/pętla (nigdzie się nie doczytałem jakie opory są "wzorowe", może wystarczy pex 16?)
6. Opór pokrycia podłogowego - [gres 0,012 m2*K/W],  [panele winylowe z podkładem 0.040m2*K/W],  [panele podłogowe z podkładem 0,080m2*K/W]  ( czy dobrze przyjąłem? to chyba powinno być podstawowe pytanie)
7. Rozstawy wyszły od 10cm (łazienka) do 20 cm (pokoje z 1 ścianą zewnętrzną)
8. Przepływy od 0,5l/min do 1,5l/min

----------


## tomekkkoko

1. W instrukcji serwisowej pompy, powinna być podana krzywa z której można sprawdzić punkt pracy pompy.
3. Do 12 obiegów wystarczyła by belka calowa i zasilanie np pex32.
4. Nie mam jakoś zaufania do zgrzewanych złączek pp, do tego często podczas łączenia zmniejsza się średnica wewnątrz.
5. Jak masz miejsce, to zawsze lepiej 18mm niż 16, bo opory mniejsze.
6. Opory paneli można odczytać z tego co producent deklaruje.
8. Przepływy 0.5, to za mało.

----------

